# 2014 Wrestling Challenge



## Mikey2Likely

I am def going to take part in this, however I will clearly not even come close to some of you other people as I do not like WWE, so I do not watch their television shows. My watching will be dedicated to Indys, and classics. Currently starting to watch every ECW show available from January 1993 till they closed. 

I'm still excited and look forward to seeing other peoples lists!


----------



## Chiller88

I'm going to give this an attempt. I'm not going to go for the most watched or whatever as I know that's not going to happen, but I just want to see if I can keep a documented list of all the wrestling I've watched for a full calendar year. I think my list is going to be mostly WWE/WWF, but we'll see what happens. This should be fun.



Spoiler: My List as of January 28



1. The 1992 WWF Royal Rumble Match
2. The 2002 WWF Royal Rumble Match
3. The 2008 WWE Royal Rumble Match
4. The 2007 WWE Royal Rumble Match
5. The 2011 WWE Royal Rumble Match
6. Bo Dallas vs. Sami Zayn – WWE NXT (10/16/2013)
7. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn – WWE NXT (11/27/2013)
8. The 2006 WWE Royal Rumble Match
9. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk – WWE Raw (1/6/2014)
10. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW G1 Climax 23
11. Antonio Cesaro vs. William Regal – WWE NXT (12/25/2013)
12. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
13. Emma vs. Natalya – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
14. Tyler Breeze vs. Mason Ryan – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
15. Sami Zayn vs. Leo Kruger – 2 out of 3 Falls - WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
16. Bayley vs. Summer Rae – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
17. Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
18. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
19. Tyson Kidd vs. Baron Corbin – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
20. Konnor and Viktor vs. Hunico and Camacho – Tornado - WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
21. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7
22. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
23. CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
24. Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
25. Kofi Kingston vs. Alexander Rusev – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
26. Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, Ace Steel, and Homicide vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Hero, Spyder Nate Webb, Necro Butcher, and Eddie Kingston – Cage of Death - ROH Death Before Dishonor 4
27. The 2004 WWE Royal Rumble Match
28. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton – WWE Raw (12/16/2013)
29. Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW Invasion Attack
30. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto – NJPW Dominion 2013
31. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
32. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
33. Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
34. Natalya vs. Summer Rae – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
35. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
36. Road Dogg and Billy Gunn vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust – WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff
37. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan – WWE Royal Rumble 2014
38. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show – WWE Royal Rumble 2014
39. Randy Orton vs. John Cena – WWE Royal Rumble 2014
40. The 2014 WWE Royal Rumble Match


----------



## Punkhead

Did this in 2013, will do it this year too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Will take part in this. Not sure how long my list will be but whatever. Will use this post to keep all updates.


----------



## Pinkman

Will be taking part in this, not sure how long I'll last or how many matches I'll watch but it should be fun to do.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I am in again this year. Got third place in 2013 and pretty impressed with that given how far ahead I was of #4. I knew there was no way I could compete with #1 and #2. Also going to be fun comparing my progress from last year with this year. For example, I watched less matches yesterday than I did Januar 1st, 2013.


----------



## smitlick

I just want to beat Platt so if Platts in, I will


----------



## sXeMope

I'll give this another shot this year. I think my problem last year was that I'd type a list on my iPod and transfer it to my document every so often and eventually just stopped doing it out of laziness.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I'd like to participate this year. I know my total won't be very high, but the point is to watch as much wrestling as possible and to have a good time while doing it, right?

Just to make sure that I understand, are we supposed to check in every few days and update the running total of our matches watched year-to-date?*


----------



## smitlick

Check in whenever you want. Usually last year everyone updated every fortnight


----------



## TheLoneShark

I may play this year. I tend to watch whole shows... each match counts individually, yes?


----------



## RKing85

Yep, each match counts individually. 

The record to beat is 4,138 matches in a year.

I too come no where close to the top guys, but it's fun to keep track. I was just over 600 this past year. Hope to be up somewhere around 700 this year.


----------



## Punkhead

Just wanna make something clear. Do the matches that you watched last year count?


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I feel like I'm already 3 days behind this year. I haven't watched a single match yet. :vince4*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

TomasThunder619 said:


> Just wanna make something clear. Do the matches that you watched last year count?


No, starting fresh.


----------



## just1988

*I'm only going to count matches that air this year, just for my own purposes so I can keep up with what I've seen. I'll probably check in after every show that I watch. I've updated 2 shows to my original post thus far (Smackdown and Impact) hopefully I can keep this up.

All the best lads (and any ladies that may be here)*


----------



## TheWeasel

This is what I have so far, I have even been so kind as to give each match a star rating so people who haven't seen the match yet can decide whether or not they want to. Will only be including matches I've watched that aired this year.



Spoiler: What I've watched



*NXT Date watched 03/01/2014*
Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston *1/4
Mason Ryan vs Tyler Breeze 1/2
Emma vs Nattie Neidhart *1/2
Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger **
*Main Event Date watched 03/01/2014*
Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston**1/2
*Smackdown Date watched 04/01/2014*
Rollins and Reigns vs The Uso’s **1/2
R-Truth vs Fandango ¼
Rhodes Brothers vs Harper and Rowan ***
Nikki Bella vs Aksana * ¼
Curtis Axel vs Big E * ¼
Punk & The Uso’s vs The Shield **1/2
*Superstars Date watched 04/01/2014*
Jack Swagger vs Tyson Kidd **
The Uso’s vs The PTP **
*TNA Impact Date watched 04/01/2014*
Sabin vs Aries *1/2
Sam Shaw vs Some Jobber ¼
Gunner & Angle vs Roode& Storm *3/4
Joseph Park vs Bully Ray ¼ 
*Wrestle Kingdom 8 Date watched 05/01/2014*
Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt ***
The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Suzuki Gun vs Time Splitter **3/4
Hirooki Goto vs Katsuyori Shibata ***1/2
Bulletclub vs Killer Elite Squad **1/2
Rob Conway vs Satoshi Kojima *1/2
Kazushi Sakuraba & Yugi Nagata vs The Rolles 1/4
the Great Muta & Toru Yano vs Suzuki Gun **
Togi Makabe vs Bad Luck Fale **3/4
Kazychika Okada vs Tesuya Naito ***3/4
*Monday Night Raw Old School Date watched 07/01/2014*
The Uso's & Mysterio vs The Wyatts *3/4
Curtis Axel vs Big E *1/2
Sin Cara vs Del Rio *3/4
Swagger and Cesaro vs Rhodes Brothers **1/4
Khali vs Sandow *
The Bella Twins vs Aksana & Fox *1/2
Too Cool vs 3MB *3/4
CM Punk vs Roman Reigns **1/2
*Main Event Date Watched 10/01/2014*
Woods and Truth vs Cesaro and Swagger *3/4
Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel *3/4
The Rhodes Brothers vs 3MB *1/2
Kaitlyn vs AJ Lee *3/4
*NXT date watched 10/01/2014*
Summer Rae vs Bayley *1/4
Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 1/2
Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev *1/2
Hunico & Camacho vs The Ascension **
*NXT date watched 15/01/2014*
Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville **
CJ Parker vs Jason Jordan 1/2
Bo Dallas vs Mojo Rawley *
Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston *
*WWE Main Event date watched 16/01/2014*
Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston **
Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara *1/4
PTP vs 3MB *1/4
Los Matadores vs 3MB *3/4
*Raw date watch 16/01/2014*
Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Uso's **
John Cena vs Damien Sandow **1/4
Big Show vs Jack Swagger 1/2
The Shield vs CM Punk and New Age Outlaws *3/4
AJ & Tamina vs Funkadactlys *
Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton **
Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs Rybaxel *1/2
Mysterio vs Del Rio *1/2
Uso's vs Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt **1/4
*Raw Date watched 27/01/2014*
The Shield vs Big E & Rhodes Brothers *3/4
Fandango vs Xavier Woods 1/2
CM Punk vs Billy Gunn *1/2
Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio **1/4
AJ & Tamina vs Cameron and Naomi *
Uso's vs Eric Rowan and Luke Harper **
Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton **
*NXT date watched January 15th*
Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 1/4
Kofi Kingston vs Alexander Rusev *
Natalya vs Summer Rae *1/2
Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville 1/2
*Smackdown date watched 25/01/2014*
The Real Americans vs Big Show & Mysterio *1/4
The Miz vs Brodus Clay *
Rybaxel vs Los Matadores *
Eric Rowan and Luke Harper vs The PTP 3/4
kofi Kingston vs Fandango *1/4
Shield and NAO vs Big E, The Uso's and the Rhodes Brothers **
*Main Event date watched 25/01/2014*
R-Truth vs Sandow **
*Royal Rumble date watched 27/01/2014*
New Age Outlaws vs Rhodes brothers **1/4
Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt ***3/4
Big Show vs Brock Lesnar *
Orton vs Cena ***
Royal Rumble match ****
*Raw date watched 28/01/2014*
Swagger and Cesaro vs Mysterio and Sin Cara **1/4
Fandango vs R-Truth *1/4
Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz *1/2
Rybaxel vs The Uso's *3/4
Kofi Kingston vs Alberto Del Rio **1/2
Rhodes Brothers vs New Age Outlaws *1/2
Total Diva's vs Not total Divas *1/4
The Shield vs Sheamus Cena and Bryan **1/4
*NXT date watched 31/01/2014*
The Acension vs Some jobbers 1/2
Bayley vs Sascha Banks *
Camacho vs Corey Graves 3/4
Colin Cassady vs Tyler Breeze 1/2
CJ Parker vs The Miz *
Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch 1/2
*Main Event date watched 31/01/2014*
R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio **1/4
Natalya vs Tamina *1/2
3MB vs The Uso's & Big E *1/2
*TNA impact date watched 31/01/2014*
Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim & Lei'd Tapa 1/2
Gunner & James Storm vs Bad Influence *
Bromans vs Abyss & Eric Young *
Magnuc & EC3 vs Samoa Joe & Angle *3/4



*FEBRUARY* 
*Raw date watched 4/02/2014*
The Shield vs Kofi Rey and Big E *3/4
Christian vs Jack Swagger **
Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs New Age Outlaws **
Zack Ryder vs Titus O Neil 3/4
Sheamus vs Curtis Axel *1/2
Dolph Ziggler Xavier Woods & Truth vs The Wyatts *1/2
Naomi vs Aksana 3/4
Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton ***1/4
*Main Event Date Watched 06/02/2014*
Miz vs Fandango *1/2
Del Rio vs Zack Ryder *3/4
Big E vs Curtis Axel *1/2
*NXT Date Watched 07/02/2014*
Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara *
alicia Fox vs Emma *1/4
Mason Ryan vs Sylvester Lafort 1/4
Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd *
Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves *
*Smackdown date watched 08/02/2014*
Kofi and Dolph vs Reigns and Ambrose *1/2
Sheamus vs Ryback **1/4
Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro **
AJ vs Nikki Bella 3/4
Bray Wyatt vs Goldust *
Christian vs Orton **
*Match count so far 125 *


----------



## Certified G

Hm, I may join in this year. Last year I entered the challenge too but quickly found out how much work it is to keep track of it all. If I do decide to keep a list I won't come close to winning lol, I rarely watch a full episode of Raw/SD and I don't watch full wrestling matches every day haha.


----------



## Flux

5 days in...



Spoiler: Match Count"



1/1
1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome 'LTP' Robinson vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2010
2. Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
3. The Cutler Brothers vs. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor - PWG DDT4 2010
4. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Akira Tozawa & YAMATO - PWG DDT4 2010
5. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2010
6. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
7. Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham - PWG DDT4 2010
8. The Young Bucks vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
9. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome 'LTP' Robinson vs. Los Luchas - PWG DIO!
10. Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Bonham - PWG DIO!
11. Scott Lost vs. Akira Tozawa - PWG DIO!
1/2
12. Joey Ryan & The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks & Malacki Jackson - PWG DIO! 
13. Christina Von Eerie vs. Candice Lerae - PWG DIO!
14. Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero - PWG DIO!
15. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
16. Tyler Breeze vs. Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
17. Sami Zayn vs. Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
18. Kevin Steen & Brian Kendrick vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DIO!
1/3
19. Peter Avalon, Ryan Taylor & Malacki Jackson vs. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime and Candice LeRae - PWG Seven
20. Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage - PWG Seven
21. Akira Tozawa vs. Chris Sabin - PWG Seven
22. Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky - PWG Seven
23. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - PWG Seven
24. Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - PWG Seven
25. Peligro Abejas vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers - PWG Seven
27. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
28. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
29. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Fernum - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
30. Kurt Angle and Gunner vs. Beer Money inc. - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
1/4
31. The Young Bucks vs. Brandon Gatson and Willie Mack - PWG DDT4 2011
32. American Wolves vs. The RockNES Monsters - PWG DDT4 2011
33. The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Cutler Brothers - PWG DDT4 2011
34. The Briscoe Bros vs. Kevin Steen and Akira Tozawa - PWG DDT4 2011
35. American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2011
36. Kings of Wrestling vs. Nightmare Violence Connection - PWG DDT4 2011
37. Candice Lerae vs. Joey Ryan - PWG DDT4 2011
38. The Young Bucks vs. Nightmare Violence Connection - PWG DDT42011



Days off work + PWG DVDs :ass


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Damn, you guys have watched plenty of matches already :lol. January will be a bad month for me since I will be on vacation for a week.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

I will take part this year. Just finishing my list on what i've seen so far.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

At the end of the first week I am so far at 35, with a few more likely being watched tonight still. From this point on I will likely post updates on the 15th and last of each month.



Spoiler: Matches as of 1/7/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I am watching a PPV now and was just wondering if a Bikini contest match counts?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I would say a bikini contest does not count. I have always counted just matches that involve a finish (pinfall/submission/specialty/etc...)


----------



## Punkhead

Ratman said:


> I am watching a PPV now and was just wondering if a Bikini contest match counts?


Nope. It's not a match. If it counted, then I would have won last year's challenge 8*D


----------



## GREEK FREAK

That's what I figured :lol. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Well I will be on vacation starting tomorrow until next week Wednesday. So here's my list so far.

*January (20)*
*Week 1 (Jan. 1 – Jan.4)*
1/2 Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
1/2 Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
1/2 Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
1/2 Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
1/2 Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
1/2 Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)

*Week 2 (Jan. 5 – Jan. 11)*
1/6 Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
1/6 Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
1/6 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
1/6 Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
1/6 The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
1/6 Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
1/6 Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
1/6 Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
1/7 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
1/7 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
1/8 The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
1/8 Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
1/8 New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
1/8 Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Even though I'm still new here, I'm gonna give this a try.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Ratman said:


> Well I will be on vacation starting tomorrow until next week Wednesday. So here's my list so far.
> 
> *January (20)*
> *Week 1 (Jan. 1 – Jan.4)*
> 1/2 Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
> 1/2 Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
> 1/2 Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
> 1/2 Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
> 1/2 Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
> 1/2 Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
> 
> *Week 2 (Jan. 5 – Jan. 11)*
> 1/6 Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
> 1/6 Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
> 1/6 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
> 1/6 Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
> 1/6 The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
> 1/6 Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
> 1/6 Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
> 1/6 Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13)
> 1/7 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04)
> 1/7 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
> 1/8 The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
> 1/8 Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
> 1/8 New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
> 1/8 Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)


Would be best to number the matches because after a while the numbers will start getting fairly large.


----------



## sXeMope

Y'all mahfuckas watch too much rasslin'...

Haha. Here's my list so far. Haven't watched a lot lately. Haven't really been in the mood. Already at kind of a disadvantage as I don't watch Raw/SD/TNA and while NXT comes on TV in Canada, the station seems to play it at a different time each week so I usually miss it. Gonna try to suffer through TNA tonight maybe and I have Raw from this week burned to a disc to watch (Work keeps me from staying up late enough to watch all of it so i didn't bother at all and of course the one week I want to watch Raw they veto the replay on Tuesday afternoon.)



Spoiler: List as of 01/09/14



1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9

*Didn't include Gregory Iron's Open Challenge because it was more of a segment than a match.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I am going to give this a shot as I watch a lot of matches as to relax from work or grad school, though not a crazy amount.




Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)*1/04/2014*
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) *1/04/2014*
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) *1/04/2014*
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie *1/04/2014*
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)*1/04/2014*
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale *1/04/2014*
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata *1/04/2014*
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) *1/04/2014*
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito *1/04/2014*
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) *1/04/2014*
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani *10/12/09 *
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta *Starrcade 1989 *
14. Sting vs. Vader *Starrcade 1992*
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) *1/04/1993 *Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade *11/14/1983*
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle *4/05/2009* IWGP Heavyweight Title match
*1/12/2014*
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007



I haven't gotten around to seeing much. Just a lot of busy work.


----------



## just1988

*Just updated again, lagging behind atm with only 19 matches in 11 days!*


----------



## KingCrash

I'll join in and start with the stuff I watched this week:




Spoiler: 2014 Watched list as of 1/11/14



1/7
The Wyatt Family & Daniel Bryan vs. The Uso & Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/6/14)
Curtis Axel vs. Big E Langston (Raw 1/6/14)
Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw 1/6/14)
Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Raw 1/6/14)
Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw 1/6/14)
CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 1/6/14)

1/9
The Young Bucks vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
The Bro Mans vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (Impact 1/9/14)
Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe (Impact 1/9/14)
Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence (Impact 1/9/14)
Robert Roode vs. Sting (Impact 1/9/14)
AJ Styles vs. Magnus (Impact 1/9/14)

1/10
The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/10/14)
Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/10/14)
The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (1/10/14)
Matt Hardy vs. Adam Page (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
Silas Young vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
The Young Bucks vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
reDRagon vs. Outlaw Inc. (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)


----------



## Mikey2Likely

I have a lot of catching up to do, after 2 weeks I've only got whats below, but I am off, and home alone tomorrow, so I am hoping to double by tomorrow. 




Spoiler: Mikey 2 Likelys 2014 List



1. Chris Evans vs Ray Odyssey (ECW Battle of Belts- 01-23-1993) **
2. Lords of Darkness (Barry Hardy & Duane Gill) vs The Super Destroyers (WWA & ECW Tag Team Title Match) (ECW Battle of Belts- 01-23-1993) 
3. Kerry von Erich vs. Salvatore Bellomo (ECW Battle of Belts- 01-23-1993) * 
4. Davey Boy Smith vs. The Masked Superstar (ECW Battle of Belts- 01-23-1993) * 
5. Johnny Hot Body vs. Tony Stetson Brass Knuckles Bullrope Cowbell Match (ECW Battle of Belts- 01-23-1993) * 
6.Davey Boy Smith vs. The Masked Superstar (ECW Battle of Belts- 01-23-1993) * 
7.The Sandman (c) vs. The Spider (c) ECW Heavyweight Title / WWA Heavyweight Title Match (ECW Battle of Belts- 01-23-1993) **
8. Eddie Gilbert vs. Terry Funk I Quit Texas Death Match (ECW Battle of Belts- 01-23-1993) **
9.The Super Destroyers (Super Destroyer #1 & Super Destroyer #2) (w/Hunter Q. Robbins III) (c) vs. The Hell Riders (EZ Ryder & HD Ryder) (ECW Hardcore TV #01 04-05-1993)*
10. Salvatore Bellomo (w/Cosmic Commander) vs. Tommy Cairo (ECW Television Championship Tournament) (ECW Hardcore TV #01 04-05-1993) *
11. Rockin' Rebel vs. Tony Stetson (ECW Hardcore TV #01 04-05-1993) **
12. Jimmy Snuka (w/Eddie Gilbert) vs. Larry Winters (ECW Television Title Tournament First Round Match) (ECW Hardcore TV #01 04-05-1993) **
13. Ernesto Benefica vs. Salvatore Bellomo (ECW Hardcore TV #01 04-05-1993) *
14. Glen Osbourne vs. Johnny Hot Body (ECW Television Title Tournament First Round Match) (ECW Hardcore TV #02 04-14-1993)
15. Chris Michaels & Samoan Warrior vs. Larry Winters & Tony Stetson (ECW Hardcore TV #2 04-14-1993)
16.The Sandman (w/Peaches) (c) vs. Kodiak Bear (ECW Hardcore TV #2 04-14-1993)
17. Eddie Gilbert vs. JT Smith (ECW Television Title Tournament First Round Match) (ECW Hardcore TV #2 04-14-1993)
18. Super Ninja vs. Tommy Cairo (ECW Hardcore TV #2 04-14-1993)
19. The Super Destroyers (C) vs The Super Ninja and Canadian Wolfman (ECW Hardcore TV #3 04-21-1993)
20. Jimmy Snuka vs Tony Cairo (ECW Hardcore TV #3 04-21-1993)
21. Eddie Gilbert vs Glen Osborne (ECW Hardcore TV #3 04-21-1993)
22. Frank Cody vs Rockin Rebel (ECW Hardcore TV #3 04-21-1993)
23. Jimmy Snuka vs Glen Osborne (ECW Hardcore TV #3 04-21-1993)
24. The Super Destroyers vs Winters and Stenson (ECW Hardcore TV #4 04-28-1993)
25. JT Smith and Tommy Cairo vs The Suicide Blondes (ECW Hardcore TV #4 04-28-1993)
26. Hot Stuff International vs The Hell Riders (ECW Hardcore TV #4 04-28-1993)
27.The Sandman vs The Rockin Rebel (ECW Hardcore TV #4 04-28-1993)
28. Jessicka Havok vs Reby Sky (MCW) (05/12/12)
29. Luscious Larry Lavender vs Bobby Beverly (MCW) (10/31/12)
30. Matt Hardy vs “Superstar” Bill Martel (MCW) (10/31/12)
31. Justin Mayne vs Ethan Wright (MCW) (11/07/12)
32. Christian Vaugn vs Jebediah (MCW) (11/07/12) (Bardwire Match)


----------



## XxTalonxX

In rule 4.) Matches only count one time, no duplicates. What is this meaning?


----------



## sXeMope

XxTalonxX said:


> In rule 4.) Matches only count one time, no duplicates. What is this meaning?


You can only count a match once. I think the exception is if it's at a different show. So, if you watch Cena/Rock I twice you can only include it once, but Cena/Rock I and Cena/Rock II are considered two different matches and can both be included.


----------



## aVanillaMidget

I could never keep up.


----------



## Flux

Not going to watch anything else tonight and I'm pretty sure I won't tomorrow, either. So gonna' post my list for the first half of January. Quite surprised with how much I watched, tbh.



Spoiler: LIST



1/1
1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome 'LTP' Robinson vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2010
2. Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
3. The Cutler Brothers vs. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor - PWG DDT4 2010
4. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Akira Tozawa & YAMATO - PWG DDT4 2010
5. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2010
6. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
7. Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham - PWG DDT4 2010
8. The Young Bucks vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
9. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome 'LTP' Robinson vs. Los Luchas - PWG DIO!
10. Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Bonham - PWG DIO!
11. Scott Lost vs. Akira Tozawa - PWG DIO!
1/2
12. Joey Ryan & The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks & Malacki Jackson - PWG DIO! 
13. Christina Von Eerie vs. Candice Lerae - PWG DIO!
14. Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero - PWG DIO!
15. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
16. Tyler Breeze vs. Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
17. Sami Zayn vs. Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
18. Kevin Steen & Brian Kendrick vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DIO!
1/3
19. Peter Avalon, Ryan Taylor & Malacki Jackson vs. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime and Candice LeRae - PWG Seven
20. Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage - PWG Seven
21. Akira Tozawa vs. Chris Sabin - PWG Seven
22. Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky - PWG Seven
23. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - PWG Seven
24. Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - PWG Seven
25. Peligro Abejas vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers - PWG Seven
27. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
28. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
29. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Fernum - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
30. Kurt Angle and Gunner vs. Beer Money inc. - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
1/4
31. The Young Bucks vs. Brandon Gatson and Willie Mack - PWG DDT4 2011
32. American Wolves vs. The RockNES Monsters - PWG DDT4 2011
33. The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Cutler Brothers - PWG DDT4 2011
34. The Briscoe Bros vs. Kevin Steen and Akira Tozawa - PWG DDT4 2011
35. American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2011
36. Kings of Wrestling vs. Nightmare Violence Connection - PWG DDT4 2011
37. Candice Lerae vs. Joey Ryan - PWG DDT4 2011
38. The Young Bucks vs. Nightmare Violence Connection - PWG DDT4 2011
1/7
39. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - WWE Raw 1/6/14
40. The Real Americans vs. The Brotherhood - WWE Raw 1/6/14
41. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow - WWE Raw 1/6/14
42. The Bella Twins vs. Aksana & Alicia Fox - WWE Raw 1/6/14
43. Too Cool & Rikishi vs. 3MB - WWE Raw 1/6/14
44. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns - WWE Raw 1/6/14
45. The Royal Rumble match - WWE Royal Rumble 2002
1/8
46. Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar - Ironman Match
47. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Champions 4 Way - NJPW Wrestlekingdom VIII
48. Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. The Killer Elite Squad - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom VIII
49, Rob Conway vs. Satoshi Kojima - NJPW Wrestlekingdom VIII
50. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat - Ironman Match - Beach Blast 1992
51. Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit - US title on WCW Sturday Night (don't know the date)
52. Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit - WCW Nitro 7/14/97
1/9
53. Summer Rae vs. Bayley - NXT 1/8/14
54. Colin Cassady . Aiden English - NXT 1/8/14
55. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/8/14
56. Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd - NXT 1/8/14
57. Hunico & Camacho vs. The Ascension - NXT 1/8/14
1/10
58. The Bromans vs. Eric Young and Joe Park - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
59. Samoa Joe vs. EC3 - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
60. Bad Influence vs. Kurt Angle - Steel Cage - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
61. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - Steel Cage - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
62. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - No DQ - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
63. Mia Yim vs. Hailey Hatred - Remix Pro, not sure of the date
64. Finlay vs. Matt Hardy - Smackdown 6/22/07
65. R-Truth and Xavier Woods vs. The Real Americans - Main Event 1/8/14
66. Alberto Del Rio vs. Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
67. 3MB vs. The Brotherhood - Main Event 1/8/14
68. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
69. Scott Hall vs. Bradshaw - Backlash 2002
1/11
70. The James Gang and Chris Sabin vs. Team Canada - TNA Impact 6/8/06
71. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/10/14
72. ReyCara and Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel and Real Americans - Smackdown 1/10/14
73. Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston - Smackdown 1/10/14
74. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods - Smackdown 1/10/14
75. The Shield vs. CM Punk and The New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
1/12
76. Vader vs. Ricky Steamboat - Saturday Night Lumberjack Match
77. Scotty Riggs and Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit and Dean Malenko - Nitro ??/??/??
78. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Brian Pillman and Bobby Eaton - WCW Main Event ??/??/??
79. Bobby Eaton vs. Dustin Rhodes - WCW Power Hour 5/8/92
80. Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit - Souled Out 1999
81. The Rockers vs. The Brainbusters - 1/23/89
82. The Boss vs. Vader - Spring Stampede 1994
83. Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee -EVOLVE 4
84. Arn Anderson vs. Dustin Rhodes - 1/4/92
1/13
85. Terry Funk and Dory Funk Jr. vs. The Original Sheik and Abdullah The Butcher - 12/15/77
1/14
86. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - RAW 1/13/14
87. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena - RAW 1/13/14
88. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 1/13/14
89. The Shield vs. CM Punk and The New Age Outlaws - RAW 1/13/14
90. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 1/13/14
91. The Rhodes Bros. vs. RyBaxel - RAW 1/13/14
92. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto bel Rio - RAW 1/13/14
93. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - Steel Cage Match - RAW 1/13/14


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I updated my list but I am going to watch more matches later tonight then add them after I am done.
I skipped a few matches on Raw because Hulu condenses them and I don't care for Curtis Axel and Big Show.


----------



## Punkhead

I watched 898 matches last year. By my calculations, it's about 75 matches per month. This month it's not even close for me.

Fun fact: Platt watched 4138 matches last year. It makes it approximately 345 matches per month or 11 matches a day, which would mean, that he watched a full wrestling show EVERY DAY OT HE YEAR or even a few full shows a day sometimes.


----------



## RKing85

First Half of January

53 matches

Year to date total is obviously then 53. haha. THis will probably be the most I ever watch in a half month. RAW in the early day had a lot of short matches.

ROH Double Feature (9 matches) - Black vs Jacobs, 4 Corner Match, Rave/Claudio vs Cabana/Albright, 6-man tag, Cabana vs Claudio, 6-man tag, Jacobs vs Delirious, Strong vs Briscoe, Black/Danielson vs American Wolves

RAW The Beginning - (44 matches) - Ware vs Yokozuna, Undertaker vs Dimento, Perfect vs Flair, Luger vs Knight, Beefcake vs DiBiase, Hart vs Fatu, Martel vs Perfect, Kamala vs Doink, Luger vs Crush, Duggan vs Michaels, Kid vs Ramon, Jannetty vs Michaels, Doink vs Perfect, Michaels vs Greenberg, Jannetty vs Doink, Hart vs Bigelow, Savage vs Doink, Kid vs DiBiase, Doink vs Student, Ramon vs Martel, Ramon vs Diesel, Kid vs Michaels, Jarrett vs Walker, Hart vs Prichard, Quebecers vs Ramon/Kid, Yokozuna vs Savage, Luger vs Martel, 10-man tag, Ramon vs Jarrett, Quebecers vs Headshrinkers, Owen Hart vs Doink, Droese vs Horowitz, Hart vs Kid, Diesel vs Luger, Tatanka vs Volkoff, Blayze vs Nakano, Michaels vs Ramon, Owen Kid vs Kid, Undertaker vs Kwang, Ramon vs Yokozuna, Jarrett vs Bulldog, Backlund vs Doink, Bulldog vs Tatanka, Undertaker vs Brawler


----------



## Platt

2012 Total: 2838
2013 Total: 4138
2014 Total: 235

Mid January 235



Spoiler: list



1/1
1 Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 8/25/12
2 Brodus Clay vs Curt Hawkins - Saturday Morning Slam 9/1/12
3 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 9/8/12
4 Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs Epico & Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 9/15/12
5 William Regal vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 9/22/12
6 Santino vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 9/29/12
7 Rey Mysterio vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/6/12
8 Miz vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
9 Sin Cara vs Jinder Mahal - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
10 Zack Ryder vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
11 Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
12 Brodus Clay vs Epico - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
13 Antonio Cesaro vs Derrick Bateman - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
14 Sin Cara vs El Local - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
15 Brodus Clay vs Cody Rhodes - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
16 PTP vs Usos - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
17 Great Khali vs Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
18 William Regal vs R-Truth - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
19 Kofi Kingston vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
20 El Local vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
21 Usos vs 3MB - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
22 Jinder Mahal vs Ted DiBiase - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
23 Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
24 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
25 Heath Slater vs John Cena - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
26 PTP vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
27 Ryback vs Jobbers - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
28 Super Crazy vs Tajiri - ECW Living Dangerously 99
29 Balls Mahoney vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 99
30 Little Guido vs Antifaz del Norte - ECW Living Dangerously 99
31 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Living Dangerously 99
32 New Jack vs Mr Mustafa - ECW Living Dangerously 99
33 Spike Dudley & Nova vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
34 Spike Dudley & Sid Vicious vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
35 Tommy Dreamer & Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Living Dangerously 99
36 Taz vs Sabu - ECW Living Dangerously 99
37 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri - ECW Cyberslam 99
38 Nova vs Rod Price - ECW Cyberslam 99
39 Super Crazy vs Mosco de la Merced - ECW Cyberslam 99
40 Taka Michinoku vs Papi Chulo - ECW Cyberslam 99
41 RVD vs Too Cold Scorpio - ECW Cyberslam 99
42 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 99
43 Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible - ECW Cyberslam 99
44 Dudleys & Mr Mustafa vs Balls Mahoney, Axl Rotten & New Jack - ECW Cyberslam 99
1/2
45 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/1/14
46 Naomi & Cameron vs Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendez - Main Event 1/1/14
47 Santana Garrett vs Christina Von Eerie - Belleview Pro Wrestling 7/14/12
48 Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
49 Emma vs Natalya - NXT 1/1/14
50 Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
51 Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
52 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
53 Dudley Boyz vs Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
54 Super Crazy vs Taka Michinoku - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
55 Tajiri vs Little Guido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
56 Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
57 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
58 Sid Vicious vs Justin Credible - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
59 Taz vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
1/3
60 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/2/14
61 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - Impact 1/2/14
62 Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum - Impact 1/2/14
63 Kurt Angle & Gunner vs Bobby Roode & James Storm - Impact 1/2/14
64 Shield vs Usos - Smackdown 1/3/14
65 Fandango vs R-Truth - Smackdown 1/3/14
66 Rhodes' vs Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/3/14
67 Aksana vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 1/3/14
68 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 1/3/14
69 CM Punk & Usos vs Shield - Smackdown 1/3/14
70 Chris Chetti & Super Nova vs Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill - ECW Heatwave 99
71 Jazz vs Jason - ECW Heatwave 99
72 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Heatwave 99
73 Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Heatwave 99
74 Francine vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 99
75 Taz vs Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 99
76 RVD & Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Heatwave 99
77 Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
78 Jazz vs Tom Marquez - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
79 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Simon Diamond & Tony DeVito - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
80 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
81 Justin Credible vs Sabu - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
82 Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
83 Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Jack Victory - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
84 RVD vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
1/4
85 Spike Dudley vs Simon Diamond - ECW November To Remember 99
86 Little Guido vs Nova - ECW November To Remember 99
87 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri vs Super Crazy - ECW November To Remember 99
88 Spanish Angel, Tony DeVito, Vito Lograsso & PN News vs New Jack, Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney - ECW November To Remember 99
89 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW November To Remember 99
90 Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka - ECW November To Remember 99
91 RVD vs Taz - ECW November To Remember 99
92 Justin Credible, Lance Storm & Rhino vs Sandman, Raven & Tommy Dreamer - ECW November To Remember 99
93 BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS 4/12/08
94 BJ Whitmer vs Sami Callihan - HWA 4/23/11
95 BJ Whitmer vs Davey Richards - AIW 10/2/11
96 Veda Scott vs Mia Yim - AIW Point Break
97 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs M-Dogg 20 Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition - AIW End Of The World '12
98 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Batiri - AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta
99 Veda Scott vs Marion Fontaine - AIW JLIT '13
100 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW JLIT '13
101 BJ Whitmer vs Homicide - IWA:MS 8/1/03
102 BJ Whitmer vs Samoa Joe - IWA:MS 4/10/04
103 BJ Whitmer vs Danny Daniels - IWA:MS 3/19/05
104 BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson - IWA:MS 5/21/05
105 BJ Whitmer vs Reckless Youth - IWA:MS 5/12/01
106 BJ Whitmer vs Mike Quackenbush - IWA:MS 9/7/01
107 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 11/2/02
108 BJ Whitmer vs Stan Dupp - IWA:MS 5/24/03
109 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 6/27/03 
1/5
110 Tyson Kidd vs Jack Swagger - Superstars 1/4/14
111 Usos vs PTP - Superstars 1/4/14
112 Michael Elgin vs Alex Shelley - AAW 5/13/11
113 Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Iron Saints –- Elite Pro 8/3/07
114 Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs Dustin Lee –- IWA:MS 6/2008
115 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan –- IWA:MS 7/6/08
116 Drake Younger vs Bad Bones –- wXw 7/26/08
117 Drake Younger vs Vin Gerard –- Chikara 8/10/08
118 Drake Younger vs Jake Crist –- IPW 9/6/08
119 Drake Younger vs Michael Elgin -– IWA:MS 9/27/08
120 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan vs Claudio Castagnoli -– IWA:MS 9/28/08
121 Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage vs Necro Butcher -– CZW 10/11/08
122 Drake Younger vs Dingo –- IWA:MS 11/15/08
123 Drake Younger vs Ryuji Ito -– IWA:EC 11/29/08
124 Drake Younger vs Devon Moore -– CZW 1/10/09
125 Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston -– CZW 2/14/09
126 Drake Younger vs Shingo –- wXw 3/8/09
1/6
127 Skarlet vs Christina Von Eriee - Bellatrix 7
128 Destiny vs Lufisto - Bellatrix 7
129 Erin Angel vs Penelope - Bellatrix 7
130 Miss Mina vs Mercedes Martinez - Bellatrix 7
131 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Bellatrix 7
132 Sammy Baynz vs Liberty - Bellatrix 7
1/7
133 Wyatt Family vs Usos & Rey Mysterio - Raw 1/6/14
134 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Raw 1/6/14
135 Sin Cara vs ADR - Raw 1/6/14
136 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Raw 1/6/14
137 Damien Sandow vs Great Khali - Raw 1/6/14
138 Bellas vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Raw 1/6/14
139 3MB vs Too Cool & Rikishi - Raw 1/6/14
140 CM Punk vs Roman Reigns - Raw 1/6/14
1/8
141 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - IPW 11/1/08
142 Jon Moxley vs Jake Crist - HWA 12/19/08
143 Jon Moxley vs Brain Damage - CZW 5/9/09
144 Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW 7/11/09
1/9
145 Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Main Event 1/8/14
146 ADR vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
147 Rhodes' vs 3MB - Main Event 1/8/14
148 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
149 Summer Rae vs Bailey - NXT 1/9/14
150 Colin Cassidy vs Aiden English - NXT 1/9/14
151 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/9/14
152 Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin - NXT 1/9/14
153 Hunico & Camacho vs Ascension - NXT 1/9/14
154 Kevin Steen & Johnny Gargano vs LDRS - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale 
155 Kevin Steen vs Bad Bones - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale
156 Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
157 Mr. Touchdown vs Scotty Slade - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
158 Portia Perez vs Lexxus - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
159 RD Evans vs Veda Scott - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
160 Johnny Gargano vs Naom Dar - PCW Spring Slam 2013
161 T-Bone v s Tommy Dreamer - PCW Spring Slam 2013
162 Mad Man Manson vs Dave Mastiff - PCW Spring Slam 2013
163 Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis - PCW Spring Slam 2013
164 Rumble - PCW Spring Slam 2013
1/10
165 Bro Mans vs Eric Young & Joseph Parks - Impact 1/9/14
166 EC3 vs Samoa Joe - Impact 1/9/14
167 Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence - Impact 1/9/14
168 Sting vs Bobby Roode - Impact 1/9/14
169 Magnus vs AJ Styles - Impact 1/9/14
170 MsChif vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Epic 2013
171 Irish Airborne vs Mat Fitchett & Davey Vega - AAW Epic 2013
172 Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister - AAW Epic 2013
173 Davey Richards vs ACH - AAW Epic 2013
1/11
174 Usos vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/10/14
175 Real Americans & RybAxel vs Los Matadores, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Smackdown 1/10/14
176 Big E Langston vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 1/10/14
177 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/10/14
178 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
179 Jon Moxley vs Ricochet - IWA:MS 7/10/09
180 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - WXW 1/17/10
181 Jon Moxley vs B-Boy - CZW 2/13/10
182 Jon Moxley vs Davey Richards - HWA 2/20/10
183 Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage - CZW 3/13/10
184 Jon Moxley vs Sami Callihan - CZW 4/10/10
185 Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs - IPW 8/21/10
1/12
186 Natalya vs Summer Rae - Superstars 1/11/14
187 Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback - Superstars 1/11/14
188 Azriel vs Pepper Parks vs Shane Strickland - CZW Answering The Challenge
189 Masada vs Alexander James - CZW Answering The Challenge
190 Alex Colon vs Devon Moore - CZW Answering The Challenge
191 OI4K vs David Starr & JT Dunn - CZW Answering The Challenge
192 Aero Boy vs Danny Havoc - CZW Answering The Challenge
193 Chris Dickinson vs Biff Busick - CZW Answering The Challenge
194 Lucky 13 vs Drew Gulak - CZW Answering The Challenge
195 Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
196 Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
197 Saraya Knight, Miss Natural & Taylor Made vs MsChif, Christina Von Eerie & Heidi Lovelace - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
198 Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
199 Arik Cannon & Mat Fitchett vs Irish Airborne - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
200 Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
1/13
201 Brock Lesnar vs Crash Holly - Raw 11/5/01
202 Brock Lesnar vs Albert - Smackdown 11/20/01
203 Brock Lesnar & Ron Waterman vs Billy & Chuck - Raw 11/19/01
204 Brock Lesnar vs Spike Dudley - Raw 3/11/02
205 Brock Lesnar vs Funaki - Smackdown 3/12/02
206 Brock Lesnar vs Rico Constantino - Raw 12/3/01
207 MsChif vs Nevaeh vs Angelus Layne - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
208 Lamar Titan vs ACH - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
209 MASADA vs Michael Elgin - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
210 Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
211 Brian Kendrick vs Shane Hollister - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
1/14
212 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
213 John Cena vs Damien Sandow - Raw 1/13/14
214 Big Show vs Jack Swagger - Raw 1/13/14
215 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Raw 1/13/14
216 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/13/14
217 Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 1/13/14
218 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 1/13/14
219 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/13/14
220 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
221 Kevin Steen vs Arik Royal - PWX Night Of Champions
222 Edddie Edwards vs Chiva Kid - PWX Night Of Champions
223 Amber O'Neal vs Carolina Rodriguez - PWX Enemy Territory
224 Delirious vs Chiva Kid - PWX Enemy Territory
225 Eddie Edwards vs Jake Manning - PWX Enemy Territory
226 Kevin Steen vs Caleb Konley - PWX Enemy Territory
1/15
227 Skarlett vs X-Cute Sweet - Bellatrix 6
228 Miss Mina vs Nikki Storm - Bellatrix 6
229 Aurora Flame vs Destiny - Bellatrix 6
230 Kay Lee Ray vs Queen Maya - Bellatrix 6
231 Rhia O'Reilly vs Erin Angel - Bellatrix 6
232 Bette Noire & Viper vs Chanel & Violet O'Hara - Bellatrix 6
233 Penelope vs The Alpha Female - Bellatrix 6
234 Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight - Bellatrix 6
235 Liberty vs Shanna - Bellatrix 6

WWE - 80
ECW - 48
TNA - 9
IWA:MS - 16
CZW - 15
AAW - 15
Bellatrix - 15
AIW - 6
PWX - 6
PCW - 5
WXW - 5
Beyond Wrestling - 4
HWA - 3
IPW - 3
AAW - 1
IWA:EC - 1
Chikara - 1
Elite Pro - 1
Belleview Pro Wrestling - 1


----------



## KingCrash

Way to go Platt, make us all feel like we're slacking off :side:



Spoiler: list until Jan. 14



1/7
1. The Wyatt Family & Daniel Bryan vs. The Uso & Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/6/14)
2. Curtis Axel vs. Big E Langston (Raw 1/6/14)
3. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw 1/6/14)
4. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Raw 1/6/14)
5. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw 1/6/14)
6. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 1/6/14)

1/9
7. The Young Bucks vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
8. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
9. The Bro Mans vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (Impact 1/9/14)
10. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe (Impact 1/9/14)
11. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence (Impact 1/9/14)
12. Robert Roode vs. Sting (Impact 1/9/14)
13. AJ Styles vs. Magnus (Impact 1/9/14)

1/10
14. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/10/14)
15. Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/10/14)
16. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (1/10/14)
17. Matt Hardy vs. Adam Page (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
18. Silas Young vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
19. The Young Bucks vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
20. Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
21. reDRagon vs. Outlaw Inc. (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)

1/12
22. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
23. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
24. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
25. Kongo vs. Raymond Rowe (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
25. Corey Hollis vs. Mike Posey (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
26. Jay Lethal vs. Caprice Coleman (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
27. Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
28. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger (TNA Xplosion 1/8/14)
29. Petey Williams & Sonjay Dutt vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
30. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Chase Stevens & Riley Cassidy (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)

1/13
31. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Rob Terry & Doug Williams (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
32. Bad Influence vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
33. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
34. Team 3D vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
35. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
36. Team 3D vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
37. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Team 3D (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
38. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos (Raw 1/13/14)
39. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw 1/13/14)
40. The Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 1/13/14)
41. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Raw 1/13/14)
42. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi (Raw 1/13/14)
43. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/13/14)
44. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/13/14)
45. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
46. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos - Steel Cage (Raw 1/13/14)

1/14
47. Cheech vs. Michael Von Payton (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
48. Kevin Steen & Player Uno vs. Checkmate (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
49. Josh Alexander vs. Stu Grayson (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
50. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Athena vs. Portia Perez vs. Little Mae vs. Jessica James vs. Little Mae (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)
51. El Generico vs. Robert Evans (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list so far. I'm also one that watches whole shows as well. It would also let me figure out how many I watch in a whole year.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS Robbie E & Jesse Godderz
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) Luke Harper & Erick Rowan VS The Uso's
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws

1-11-2014

(TCW = Tradition Championship Wrestling)

11 (TCW) Americos VS Kincaid
12 (TCW) Genectic Perfection VS Hounds Of Hell
13 (TCW) The Empire Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronic VS JN
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

(NWA SAW = NWA Inferno)

27 (NWA SAW Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws & CM Punk VS The Shield
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Stu Stone & Othello VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Title)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB VS Prime Time Players
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB VS Los Matadores & El Torlito


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I decided to update my list in a new post if that is alright.



Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996


----------



## smitlick

FML have had a week off for Tennis and Platts taken a 100 match lead. Going to have to cram in to catch this month. Will post my list later.

EDIT 

144 So Far



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole


----------



## Mikey2Likely

Wow some of you guys watch way too much wrestling! (impossible). Between the kid, the GF, and work... i just don't have the time to keep up. I will not quit though! My goal is to hit at least 1000 matches in my first year, with 1500 being a even loftier goal. Im at 57 so far this month, will update after Wednesday as I am going on a business trip on Monday, and taking DVDs and laptop with me so I'll do some catching up the next few weeks.


----------



## sXeMope

I thought I was doing pretty okay until I came here and saw Platt at almost 300 already. I'm currently at 66 which is a lot higher than I expected to be. I've been watching Raw and TNA which I barely ever do. I don't really have a specific goal, I'm doing this as more of a curiosity thing.



Spoiler: List as of 01/20/14



1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Working on my first update.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead

Last year we updated once a month (usually on the 30th day of the month or the first day of the next month) or twice a month (30th and 15th).


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Spoiler: Matches watched



*NJPW presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2014 - Day 5 (TOTAL 7) *

1. Máscara Don and Máximo vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi and TAKA Michinoku)
2. Okumura and YOSHI-HASHI vs. Rey Cometa and Stuka Jr.
3. Bushiroad, El Desperado, El Fuego, Tiger Mask #4 and Titán vs. Niebla Roja, Toru Yano, Jado, Gedo and Vangelis
4. Rey Escorpión and Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush and Tetsuya Naito
5. La Sombra vs. Último Guerrero
6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi and Místico vs. Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi and El Mephisto
7. NWA Historic Welterweight Title Match: Máscara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. (c)

*NJPW presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2014 - Day 4 2014/01/18 (14)*

1. Jado vs. Máximo vs. Taichi
2. Okumura and Yujiro Takahashi vs. Rey Cometa and Stuka Jr.
3. Fuego, KUSHIDA, Tiger Mask #4 and Titán vs. Niebla Roja, Rey Escorpión, Vangelis and YOSHI-HASHI
4. Bushiroad and Volador Jr. vs. El Desperado and Máscara Dorada
5. Rush vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, La Sombra and Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii and Último Guerrero
7. Mexican National Light Heavyweight Title Match: El Mephisto (c) vs. Místico

*NJPW presents CMLL Fantastica Mania 2014 - Day 1 2014/01/14 (20)*

1. Titán and Bushiroad vs. Suzuki-gun (TAKA Michinoku and Taichi)
2. Stuka Jr., El Fuego and Rey Cometa vs. Okumura, Vangelis and Niebla Roja
3. CHAOS (Jado and Gedo) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger and Máximo
4. Máscara Dorada and KUSHIDA vs. Tetsuya Naito and Volador Jr.
5. La Sombra and Rush vs. Shinsuke Nakamura and Último Guerrero
6. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Místico and El Desperado vs. Kazuchika Okada, El Mephisto and Rey Escorpión


*CMLL Domingos de Coliseo - 2014/01/19 (26)*

1. Pequeño Nitro and Pierrothito vs. Shockercito and Stukita
2. Artillero, Hooligan and Súper Comando vs. El Metálico, Metatrón and Oro Jr.
3. Dalys la Caribeña, Tiffany and Zeuxis vs. Dark Angel, Goya Kong and La Silueta
4. El Averno, Boby Zavala and Ephesto vs. Delta, Brazo de Plata and Tritón
5. Blue Panther, Shocker and El Valiente vs. Kraneo, Mr. Águila and Reaper
6. Atlantis vs. Mr. Niebla

*CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla - 2012/12/03 (31)*

1. Astral vs. Demus 3:16
2. Boby Zavala, Disturbio and Ramstein vs. Súper Camaleón, El Soberano and Starman
3. El Bronco, El Hijo del Signo and Taurus vs. El Fuego, Pegasso and Estigma
4. Ángel de Oro, Delta and Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. Euforia, Niebla Roja and Tiger
5. Atlantis, Marco Corleone and Máximo vs. Mr. Niebla, ***** Casas and Último Guerrero

*CMLL Viernes Espectacular 2014/01/17 (35)*

1. Canelo Casas and Disturbio vs. Molotov and Sensei
2. Misterioso #2, Puma and Virus vs. Pegasso, El Sagrado and Tritón
3. Estrellita vs. Princesa Sugeith
4. Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr. and Brazo de Plata vs. Ephesto, Euforia and Comandante Pierroth

*CMLL Martes Arena México 2014/01/14 (40)*

1. Leono and Magnus defeated Apocalipsis and El Cholo
2. Oro Jr., Robin Hood Jr. and Estigma defeated El Espanto Jr., Herodes Jr. and El Inquisidor
3. El Cancerbero, Guerrero ***** Jr. and Raziel defeated El Hombre Bala Jr., El Sagrado and Súper Halcón Jr.
4. Los Divinos Laguneros (Black Panther, Blue Panther and Cachorro) defeated ***** Casas, Puma and Tiger
5. Delta, Brazo de Plata and El Valiente defeated Boby Zavala, Dragón Rojo Jr. and Pólvora

*CMLL Domingos Arena México 2014/01/12 (46) *

1. Aéreo and Pequeño Halcón vs. El Mercurio and Pequeño Nitro
2. Akuma, El Cholo and Herodes Jr. vs. Leono, Magnus and Sensei
3. Hooligan, Nitro and Nosferatu vs. Molotov, Sensei and Súper Halcón Jr.
4. El Cancerbero vs. Tritón
5. Blue Panther, El Sagrado and El Valiente vs. La Fuerza TRT (Rey Bucanero, Damián el Terrible and Tiger)
6. Atlantis, La Máscara and Brazo de Plata vs. La Peste Negra (Felino, Mr. Niebla and ***** Casas)

*CMLL Viernes Espectacular 2014/01/10 (51)*

1. Demus 3:16 and Pierrothito vs. Eléctrico and Último Dragoncito
2. Boby Zavala, Sangre Azteca and Shigeo Okumura vs. El Fuego, Pegasso and Tritón
3. La Amapola, Dalys la Caribeña and La Seductora vs. El Sexy Team [2] (Dark Angel, Estrellita and Goya Kong)
4. Kraneo, Mr. Águila and Reaper vs. Los Estetas del Aire (Máscara Dorada, Místico and El Valiente)
5. ***** Casas vs. Volador Jr.

*CMLL Martes Arena México 2014/01/07 (55)*

1. Súper Comando, Canelo Casas and Artillero vs. El Soberano, Súper Camaleón and Oro Jr.
2. Blue Panther, Cachorro and Black Panther vs. ***** Casas, Puma and Tiger
3. Bárbaro Cavernario, Niebla Roja and Euforia vs. Guerrero Maya Jr., Delta and Shocker
4. Rey Bucanero, Virus and Damián el Terrible vs. Stuka Jr., Titán and Rush

*CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla 2014/01/06 (60)*

1. El Rebelde, Espíritu Maligno and King Jaguar vs. Meyer, Robin Hood Jr. and Star Jr.
2. Eléctrico, Stukita and Último Dragoncito vs. Pequeño Violencia, Pierrothito and Saurón
3. Camorra, Raziel and Virus vs. El Fuego, El Sagrado and Estigma
4. Los Guerreros Laguneros (Euforia, Niebla Roja and Último Guerrero) vs. La Máscara, La Sombra and Shocker
5. NWA Historic Welterweight Title Match: El Averno vs. Volador Jr. (c)

*CMLL Domingos Arena México - Los Pequeños Reyes del Aire 2014/01/05 (65)*

1. Guerrero ***** Jr. and Herodes Jr. vs. El Hombre Bala Jr. and Súper Halcón Jr.
2. La Amapola, Princesa Sugeith and Tiffany vs. Dark Angel, Estrellita and Goya Kong
3. Los Pequeños Reyes del Aire - Torneo Cibernético: Astral vs. Demus 3:16 vs. Eléctrico vs. El Mercurio vs. Pequeño Nitro vs. Pequeño Olímpico vs. Pierrothito vs. Shockercito vs. Stukita vs. Último Dragoncito
4. La Máscara, La Sombra and Brazo de Plata vs. ***** Casas, Rey Bucanero and Damián el Terrible
5. Atlantis, Máscara Dorada and Volador Jr. vs. Euforia, Mr. Niebla and Último Guerrero

*CMLL Viernes Espectacular 2014/01/03 (69)*

1. Los Rebeldes Tuareq (Arkángel de la Muerte, Hooligan and Nitro) vs. Starman, Estigma and Tritón
2. Boby Zavala, Shigeo Okumura and Virus vs. El Fuego, Guerrero Maya Jr. and Stuka Jr.
3. Leyenda de Plata, Final
***** Casas vs. Titán
4. El Averno, El Mephisto and Último Guerrero vs. Máscara Dorada, El Valiente and Volador Jr.

*CMLL Miércoles Arena México 2014/01/01 (74)*

1. Acero and Aéreo vs. El Mercurio and Pequeño Olímpico
2. Pegasso, El Sagrado and Sensei vs. Puma, Raziel and Sangre Azteca
3. La Copa Junior - Torneo Cibernético: Black Panther vs. Cachorro vs. Canelo Casas vs. Dragón Lee vs. Estigma vs. Guerrero ***** Jr. vs. Herodes Jr. vs. El Hijo del Signo vs. El Hombre Bala Jr. vs. Oro Jr. vs. Robin Hood Jr. vs. Súper Halcón Jr.
4. La Peste Negra (Felino, Mr. Niebla and ***** Casas) vs. La Máscara, Máximo and El Valiente
5. Mexican National Light Heavyweight Title Match: Atlantis vs. El Mephisto (c)

*CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla 2013/12/30 (79)*

1. Águila Egipcia and Black Tiger vs. Ares and Siki Osama Jr.
2. Canelo Casas and Boby Zavala vs. Meyer and Tigre Rojo
3. Afrodita, Goya Kong and La Silueta vs. Dalys la Caribeña, La Seductora and Tiffany
4. Guerrero Maya Jr., La Máscara and Máximo vs. Kraneo, El Olímpico and Psyco Ripper
5. Mask vs. Mask Match: Camorra vs. Estigma
6. Atlantis, El Valiente and Volador Jr. vs. El Averno, ***** Casas and Mr. Niebla

*CMLL Lunes Arena Puebla 2013/12/23 (85) *

1. Black Tiger and Sensei vs. Espíritu Maligno and Toro Bill Jr.
2. Eléctrico and Shockercito vs. Pierrothito and Saurón
3. Boby Zavala and Camorra vs. El Sagrado and Estigma
4. Blue Panther and Delta vs. Shigeo Okumura and Virus
5. Atlantis, Máximo and Guerrero Maya Jr. vs. La Peste Negra (Felino, Mr. Niebla and ***** Casas)
6. Los Súper Independientes (Kraneo, Morphosis and Mr. Águila) vs. La Máscara, El Valiente and Volador Jr.

*Other CMLL (89)*

*CMLL Guadalajara*
1. Fuego, Gallo, Tritón vs. Bárbaro Cavernario, Nitro, Nosferatu (CMLL Guadalajara 2013/12/25)

*B-Show*
1. Dany Phantom & Firestorm vs. Detector Jr. & Imperio ***** (CMLL Gomez Palacio 2014/01/04)
2. Magnifico I, Magnifico II & Pequeno Halcón. vs. Luminoso, Espanto Jr. & Piloto ***** (CMLL Gomez Palacio 2014/01/04)
3. Hooligan, Misterioso Jr. & Soberano vs. Gran Guerrero, Ultimo Guerrero & Euforia (CMLL Gomez Palacio 2014/01/04)

*IWRG Zona XXI: 2014/01/05 (93)*

1. Electro Boy and Emperador Azteca vs. Fulgor and Fulgor #2
2. Alan Extreme, Astro Rey Jr. and Dragón Celestial vs. Araña de Plata Jr., Douki and El Imposible
3. Danny Casas, 911 and Súper Nova vs. Dr. Cerebro, Golden Magic and Máscara Púrpura
4. Domo de la Muerte: Bracito de Plata vs. Dragoncito de Oro vs. Mini Cobra vs. Mini Multifacético vs. Mini Súper Pinocho vs. Oficialito AK 47 vs. Piratita Morgan vs. Rock Spirit vs. Rockerito vs. Voladorcito

*IWL 2013/08/27 @ Arena Aficion (97)*

1. Concord vs. Gotita de Plata
2. Infierno Kid, Ojo Diabolico, Sepulturero I vs. Aeroboy, Demente Extreme, Hormiga vs. ATM, ATM Gold, ATM Super
3. Astro Latino vs. Pantera I vs. Freelance vs. Mike Segura vs. Carta Brava Jr.
4. Carta Brava Jr. I, Cerebro *****, Fantasma de la Ópera vs. Ángel o Demonio, León Rojo, Obett vs. Loco Max, Súper Pinocho, Súper Ratón

*Other (99)*

1. Rey Astral & Angel O vs. Core & Abbadon (Arena Coliseo Reynosa, unknown date)
2. Rey Astral & Gamer vs. Core & Abbadon (Arena Coliseo Reynosa, unknown date)

*WWE*

*WWE SmackDown #753 (104)*

1. New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn and Road Dogg) vs. The Brotherhood [9] (Goldust and Cody Rhodes)
2. Alberto del Río vs. Rey Mysterio
3. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka
4. Big E Langston vs. Fandango
5. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro and Jack Swagger) vs. The Usos (Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso)

*WWE RAW #1077 (113)*
1. The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt) vs. The Usos (Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso)
2. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena
3. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger
4. CM Punk, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins)
5. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron and Naomi)
6. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton
7. The Brotherhood [9] (Cody Rhodes and Goldust) vs. Rybaxel (Curtis Axel and Ryback)
8. Alberto del Río vs. Rey Mysterio
9. Steel Cage Match: The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt) vs. The Usos (Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso)

*WWE SmackDown #752 (118)*

1. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan and Luke Harper) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso and Jimmy Uso)
2. Curtis Axel, Ryback, Antonio Cesaro and Jack Swagger vs. Diego, Fernando, Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara
3. Big E Langston vs. Randy Orton
4. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods
5. CM Punk, Billy Gunn and Road Dogg vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins)

*WWE Main Event #67 (122)*

1. The Real Americans (Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro) vs. Xavier Woods and R-Truth
2. Alberto del Río vs. Justin Gabriel
3. The Brotherhood [9] (Cody Rhodes and Goldust) vs. 3MB (Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre)
4. WWE Divas Title Match: AJ Lee (c) vs. Kaitlyn

*WWE RAW #1076 - Old School (130)*

1. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan, Luke Harper and Daniel Bryan) vs. Rey Mysterio, Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso
2. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel
3. Alberto del Río vs. Sin Cara
4. The Real Americans (Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro) vs. The Brotherhood [9] (Goldust and Cody Rhodes)
5. Special Guest Referee: Sgt. Slaughter: Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
6. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Bella Twins (Nikki Bella and Brie Bella)
7. 3MB (Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre) vs. Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty, Grandmaster Sexay and Rikishi)
8. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns

*WWE SmackDown #751 (136)*

1. The Usos (Jey Uso and Jimmy Uso) vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins)
2. Fandango vs. R-Truth
3. WWE Tag Team Titles Match: The Brotherhood [9] (Cody Rhodes and Goldust) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan and Luke Harper)
4. Aksana vs. Nikki Bella
5. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel
6. CM Punk, Jey Uso and Jimmy Uso vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins)

*WWE Main Event #66 (137)*

1. Damien Sandow vs. Kofi Kingston

*NXT*

*WWE NXT #204 (141)*

1. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze
2. CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan
3. Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley
4. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston

*WWE NXT #203 (146)*
1. Bayley vs. Summer Rae
2. Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
3. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
4. Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd
5. Tornado Match - NXT Tag Team Titles Match: Camacho and Hunico vs. The Ascension [2] (Konnor and Viktor) (c)

*WWE NXT #202 (150)*

1. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
2. #1-Contender Match (NXT Women's Title): Emma vs. Natalya
3. Mason Ryan vs. Tyler Breeze
4. 2 out of 3 Falls Match: Leo Kruger vs. Sami Zayn



So pretty much this, although I'm sure i have forgot to write up something. I've also watched 58 matches from different events with *Flamita* in them. However since they are all from different events and i don't even know which events really I left them out because it would take too damn long.

I'm making a highlight video of him.

So, 208 is my count of you will.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my more updated list.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or mispelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg Jesse James & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riveria) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Cronic VS JN
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg Jesse James & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Title)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torlito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg Jesse James & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weedman VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randy VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weedman VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randy VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weedman
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Damn you guys watch a lot of wrestling. Here's my list so far.



Spoiler:  January



*January (60) 

Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)

*Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 

*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)

*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)

*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)

*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)

*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)

* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)

*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Pat Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)

*Jan. 19th *
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)

*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)

*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)

*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)

*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode ( Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw – 4/21/97)


----------



## RKing85

Don't think I am going to watch any more this month looking at my busy schedule, so here's my end of month update for the second half of January.

CZW Wrestlecon 2013 - 9 matches (Aerial Assault, Gacy/Tremont, 8 Person Tag, Catalyst/Blk Out, Cabana/Excellent, Havoc/Younger, O14K/Death Squad, Kendrick/Callihan, Kasai/MASADA)

APW King of the Indies - 17 matches (Williams/Pearce, Smith/Jones, Morgan/Andrews, Kazarian/Joe, Danielson/Kendrick, Daniels/Super Dragon, Frantz/Stlyes, Massaro/Low Ki, Morgan/Smith, Danielson/Williams, Low Ki/Joe, Daniels/Styles, Battle Royal, Danielson/Morgan, Low Ki/Daniels, 8-man tag, Danielson/Low Ki

Royal Rumble 2014 - 4 matches (Bryan/Wyatt, Lesnar/Show, Orton/Cena, Royal Rumble Match)

Second Half of January total - 30 matches
Year to Date Total - 83 matches

Will give a few days for everyone to update their January totals and will post a leaderboard this weekend.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Another week another update on the list, lol... Maybe I watch to much xD



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or mispelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg Jesse James & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riveria) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Cronic VS JN
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg Jesse James & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Title)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg Jesse James & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weedman VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weedman VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weedman
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weedman & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg Jesse James & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Ginat Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumantti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg Jesse James & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Wededman (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhinio (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII

Here's my list:



Spoiler: 2014 List



TNA Impact 1/2
1. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
2. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin 
3. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Fernum 
4. Angle/Gunner vs. Beer Money 
5. Bully Ray vs. Joe Park

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 1/4
6. Bush/Captain NJ/Tenzan/Honma vs. Liger/Nakanishi/Machine/Komatsu
7. Bucks vs. Hooligans vs. Taichi/TAKA vs. Time Splitters
8. Gallows/Anderson vs. Killer Elite Squad
9. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway
10. Sakuraba/Nagata vs. Gracies 
11. Muta/Yano vs. Suzuki/Benjamin 
12. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale
13. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
14. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt
15. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 
16. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 

WWE Raw 1/6
17. Usos/Mysterio vs. Bryan/Harper/Rowan
18. Curtis Axel vs. Big E. Langston
19. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio
20. Real Americans vs. Cody/Goldust
21. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow
22. Bella Twins vs. Aksana/Alicia Fox
23. Too Cool vs. 3MB
24. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns 

TNA Impact 1/9 
25. EY/Park vs. Bromans
26. EC III vs. Samoa Joe
27. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence
28. Bobby Roode vs. Sting
29. AJ Styles vs. Magnus 

WWE Raw 1/13
30. Usos vs. Bryan/Wyatt 

TNA Impact/Genesis 1/16 
31. Team Dixie vs. Team Sting
32. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson
33. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne 
34. Sting vs. EC III

WWE Raw 1/20
35. The Shield vs. Big E/Cody/Goldust
36. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods
37. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn
38. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio
39. Usos vs. Rowan/Harper
40. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

TNA Impact/Genesis 1/23
41. Gunner vs. James Storm
42. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries
43. Bobby Roode vs. Kurt Angle
44. Rockstar Spud vs. Samoa Joe
45. Magnus vs. Sting

WWE Royal Rumble 1/26 
46. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust
47. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt
48. Big Show vs. Brock Lesnar
49. John Cena vs. Randy Orton 
50. Rumble Match 

WWE Raw 1/27
51. Real Americans vs. Mysterio/Sin Cara 
52. R-Truth vs. Fandango
53. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
54. Usos vs. Ryback/Axel
55. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
56. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust
57. Cena/Sheamus/Bryan vs. The Shield 


Others in January:
WCW Nitro 12/11/95:
58. Hogan/Sting vs. Flair/Arn

WCW Nitro 12/4/95:
59. The Giant vs. Scott Norton
60. Sting vs. Kurasawa

WCW Slamboree 1998:
61. Cruiserweight Battle Royal 

ECW It Ain't Seinfeld 1998:
62. FBI vs. Meanie/Nova 

WCW Nitro 11/27/95:
63. Sting/Luger vs. Arn/Pillman 

WCW Sat. Night 12/16/95:
64. Sting vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman


----------



## Mikey2Likely

End of Month one! 140, better than I expected! 



> 2014 WATCHED WRESTLING LIST
> 
> ECW BATTLE OF THE BELTS
> 1. Chris Evans vs Ray Odyssey
> 2. Lords of Darkness vs The Super Destroyers (WWA/ECW Tag Team Championship)
> 3. Kerry von Erich vs. Salvatore Bellomo
> 4. Davey Boy Smith vs. The Masked Superstar
> 5. Johnny Hot Body vs. Tony Stetson (Brass Knuckles Bullrope Cowbell Match )
> 6. The Sandman (c) vs. The Spider (c) (ECW Heavyweight Title / WWA Heavyweight Title Match)
> 7. Eddie Gilbert vs. Terry Funk (I Quit Texas Death Match)
> 
> ECW Hardcore TV #01 04-05-1993
> 8. The Super Destroyers vs The Hell Ryders
> 9. Salvatore Bellomo vs Tommy Cairo
> 10. Rockin' Rebel vs. Tony Stetson
> 11. Jimmy Snuka (w/Eddie Gilbert) vs. Larry Winters
> 12. Ernesto Benefica vs. Salvatore Bellomo
> 
> ECW Hardcore TV #02 04-14-1993
> 13. Glen Osbourne vs. Johnny Hot Body
> 14. Chris Michaels & Samoan Warrior vs. Larry Winters & Tony Stetson
> 15. The Sandman (w/Peaches) (c) vs. Kodiak Bear
> 16. Eddie Gilbert vs. JT Smith
> 17. Super Ninja vs. Tommy Cairo
> 
> ECW Hardcore TV #3 04-21-1993
> 18. Super Destroyers (C) vs The Super Ninja and Canadian Wolfman
> 19. Jimmy Snuka vs Tony Cairo
> 20. Eddie Gilbert vs Glen Osborne
> 21. Frank Cody vs Rockin Rebel
> 22. Jimmy Snuka vs Glen Osborne
> 
> ECW Hardcore TV #4 04-28-1993
> 23. The Super Destroyers vs Winters and Stenson
> 24. JT Smith and Tommy Cairo vs The Suicide Blondes
> 25. Hot Stuff International vs The Hell Riders
> 26. The Sandman vs The Rockin Rebel
> 
> MCW 10/31/2012
> 27. Jessicka Havok vs Reby Sky
> 28. Luscious Larry Lavender vs Bobby Beverly
> 29. Matt Hardy vs “Superstar” Bill Martel
> 30. Justin Mayne vs Ethan Wright
> 31. Christian Vaugn vs Jebediah (Barbwire Match)
> 
> WWE RAW – 01/13/2014
> 32. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
> 33. John Cena vs Damien Sandow
> 34. The Big Show vs Jack Swagger
> 35. New Age Outlaws/Cm Punk vs The Shield
> 36. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
> 
> CZW Cage of Death XV
> 37. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (C) (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)
> 38. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox vs. Azrieal vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Joe Gacy vs. Tony Nese (Scramble)
> 39. Freight Train (w/Cherry Bomb) vs. Greg Excellent (w/Momma Excellent)
> 40. BLK OUT (BLK Jeez & Ruckus) (c) vs. The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)
> 41. Christina Von Eerie vs. Kimber Lee
> 42. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant)
> 43. Chris Dickinson vs. Davey Richards
> 44. DJ Hyde & The Front vs. OI4K
> 45. Alex Colon (w/Chrissy Rivera) (c) vs. Shane Strickland
> 46. Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis , Rory Mondo vs Nation Of Intoxication (COD Match)
> 
> WCW Starcade 1997
> 47. Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Title Match)
> 48. Ray Traylor & The Steiner Brothers vs NWO (Savage, Norton, and Vincent)
> 49. Bill Goldberg vs. Steve McMichael
> 50. Chris Benoit vs. Saturn
> 51. Buff Bagwell vs. Lex Luger
> 52. Curt Hennig (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Match)
> 53. Eric Bischoff (w/Scott Hall) vs. Larry Zbyszko
> 54. Hollywood Hogan (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)
> 
> WCW World War 3 1995
> 55. Johnny B. Badd (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (w/Diamond Doll) (WCW World Television Title)
> 56. Big Bubba Rogers vs. Jim Duggan
> 57. Akira Hokuto & Bull Nakano vs. Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki
> 58. Kensuke Sasaki (w/Sonny Onoo) (c) vs. Chris Benoit (WCW United States Heavyweight Title)
> 59. Lex Luger (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. Randy Savage
> 60. Ric Flair vs. Sting
> 61. WCW World Heavyweight Title Three Ring Battle Royal
> 
> ECW Summer Sizzler 1993
> 62. Jimmy Snuka vs. JT Smith
> 63. Dick Murdoch vs. Dark Patriot 2
> 64. Peaches vs. Latigra (Strip Match)
> 65. Larry Winters vs. Tony Stetson (First blood)
> 66. Rockin Rebel vs. The Sandman (Street Fight)
> 67. Jimmy Snuka vs. Tommy Cairo
> 68. Blondes & Hunter Q. vs. Wildman Bellomo & Super D. #1 & Stevie Wonderful
> 69. Terry Funk vs. Eddie Gilbert (Chain Match)
> 
> ECW ULTRACLASH 1993
> 70. Public Enemy vs. Jason Knight & Ian Rotten
> 71. Tony Stetson vs. Tommy Cairo
> 72. Super Destroyer 1 vs. Super Destroyer 2 (Mask vs Mask)
> 73. JT Smith vs. Dark Patriot (Scaffold match)
> 74. Terry Funk & Stan Hansen vs. Abdullah the Butcher & Kevin Sullivan
> 75. Valet Battle Royale
> 76. Sal Bellomo v.s Chris Michaels
> 77. Shane Douglas vs. Sandman
> 78. Head Hunters vs. Crash Terminator & Miguel Perez Jr. (Baseball Bat match)
> 
> ECW BLOODFEST 1993- Night 1
> 79. Bad Breed (Axl Rotten & Ian Rotten) vs. Chad Austin & Todd Shaw
> 80. Don E. Allen vs. Rockin' Rebel
> 81. Gino Caruso & Silver Jet vs The Public Enemy
> 82. Malia Hosaka vs. Molly McShane
> 83. Bad Breed vs Paul Diamond and Pat Tanaka
> 84. The Metal Maniac vs The Sandman
> 85. Abdullah the Butcher, JT Smith, & Terry Funk vs Don Muraco, Jimmy Snuka, & Kevin Sullivan
> 86. Sabu vs The Tazmaniac
> 87. Johnny Hot Body and Tony Stetson & Pat Tanaka and Paul Diamond (ECW Tag Team Title)
> 88. Rockin Rebel vs Sir Richard Michaels
> 89. Abdullah the Butcher vs Kevin Sullivan
> 90. Jimmy Snuka vs Terry Funk (ECW Television Title) (Steel Cage Match)
> 
> ECW BLOODFEST 1993- Night 2
> 91. Johnny Hot Body and Stetson © vs JT Smith and The Sandman (ECW Tag Team Title)
> 92. The Tazmaniac vs Tommy Dreamer
> 93. Gino Caruso vs Kevin Sullivan
> 94. Shane Douglas vs JT Smith (ECW World Heavyweight Title)
> 95. Tanaka and Diamond vs The Public Enemy
> 96. Bad Breed vs Chad Austin and Don E Allen
> 97. Shane Douglas vs Sabu (ECW World Heavyweight Title)
> 98. Chad Austin vs Jimmy Snuka
> 99. Abdullah the Butcher vs Kevin Sullivan (Steel Cage Match)
> 100. Bad Breed vs Public Enemy vs Tanaka and Diamond (Triangle Steel Cage Tag Match)
> 
> ECW The Night The Line Was Crossed 1994
> 101. 911 vs Chad Austin
> 102. Mr. Hughes vs Sal Bellomo
> 103. Pitbull #1 and Rocking Rebel vs The Sandman and Tommy Cairo (Double Dog Collar Match)
> 104. The Bruise Brothers vs Public Enemy
> 105. Jimmy Snuka vs Tommy Dreamer
> 106. Kevin Sullivan & Tazmaniac vs Pat Tanaka & The Sheik
> 107. JT Smith vs Mike Awesome
> 108. Terry Funk vs Sabu vs Shane Douglas (ECW Heavyweight Title Three Way Dance)
> 
> ECW When Worlds Collide 1994
> 109. Rockin Rebel vs Tommy Dreamer
> 110. 911 vs Mikey Whipwreck (ECW Television Title)
> 111. Jimmy Snuka vs Kevin Sullivan
> 112. Peaches and Tommy Cairo vs The Sandman and Woman (Singapore Cane Match)
> 113. Pitbull #1 vs The Tazmaniac
> 114. JT Smith and The Bruise Brothers vs Shane Douglas, Mr Hughes and Public Enemy
> 115. Arn Anderson & Terry Funk vs Bobby Eaton vs Sabu
> 
> WWF ROYAL RUMBLE
> 116. 1995 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
> 117. 1996 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
> 118. 1997 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
> 119. 1998 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
> 120. 1999 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
> 121. 2000 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
> 
> ECW Hostile City Showdown 1994
> 122. Tommy Dreamer vs Hack Myers
> 123. Chad Austin vs Don E Allen
> 124. The Pitball vs The Tazmaniac (Dog Collar Match)
> 125. The Bruise Brothers vs Mr Hughes and Shane Douglas
> 126. Tommy Cairo vs The Sandman (Singapore Cane on a Pole Match)
> 127. The Public Enemy vs The Funk Brothers
> 128. Mikey Whipwreck vs Rockin Rebel
> 129. Sabu vs Cactus Jack
> 
> WWE Royal Rumble 2014
> 130. Rhodes Brothers vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Tag Team Titles)
> 131. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
> 132. Brock Lesnar vs The Big Show
> 133. John Cena vs Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title)
> 134. 2014 Royal Rumble Match
> 
> PWG Express Written Consent 2009
> 135. Scorpio Sky vs Zokre
> 136. TJ Dalton vs B-Boy
> 137. El Generico vs Kenny Omega
> 138. Austin Aries vs Necro Butcher
> 139. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana vs Human Tornado
> 140. The Dynasty vs Paul London & The Young Bucks


----------



## Platt

2012 Total: 2838
2013 Total: 4138
2014 Total: 449

January 449



Spoiler: list



1/1
1 Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 8/25/12
2 Brodus Clay vs Curt Hawkins - Saturday Morning Slam 9/1/12
3 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 9/8/12
4 Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs Epico & Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 9/15/12
5 William Regal vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 9/22/12
6 Santino vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 9/29/12
7 Rey Mysterio vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/6/12
8 Miz vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
9 Sin Cara vs Jinder Mahal - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
10 Zack Ryder vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
11 Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
12 Brodus Clay vs Epico - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
13 Antonio Cesaro vs Derrick Bateman - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
14 Sin Cara vs El Local - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
15 Brodus Clay vs Cody Rhodes - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
16 PTP vs Usos - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
17 Great Khali vs Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
18 William Regal vs R-Truth - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
19 Kofi Kingston vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
20 El Local vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
21 Usos vs 3MB - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
22 Jinder Mahal vs Ted DiBiase - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
23 Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
24 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
25 Heath Slater vs John Cena - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
26 PTP vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
27 Ryback vs Jobbers - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
28 Super Crazy vs Tajiri - ECW Living Dangerously 99
29 Balls Mahoney vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 99
30 Little Guido vs Antifaz del Norte - ECW Living Dangerously 99
31 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Living Dangerously 99
32 New Jack vs Mr Mustafa - ECW Living Dangerously 99
33 Spike Dudley & Nova vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
34 Spike Dudley & Sid Vicious vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
35 Tommy Dreamer & Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Living Dangerously 99
36 Taz vs Sabu - ECW Living Dangerously 99
37 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri - ECW Cyberslam 99
38 Nova vs Rod Price - ECW Cyberslam 99
39 Super Crazy vs Mosco de la Merced - ECW Cyberslam 99
40 Taka Michinoku vs Papi Chulo - ECW Cyberslam 99
41 RVD vs Too Cold Scorpio - ECW Cyberslam 99
42 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 99
43 Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible - ECW Cyberslam 99
44 Dudleys & Mr Mustafa vs Balls Mahoney, Axl Rotten & New Jack - ECW Cyberslam 99
1/2
45 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/1/14
46 Naomi & Cameron vs Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendez - Main Event 1/1/14
47 Santana Garrett vs Christina Von Eerie - Belleview Pro Wrestling 7/14/12
48 Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
49 Emma vs Natalya - NXT 1/1/14
50 Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
51 Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
52 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
53 Dudley Boyz vs Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
54 Super Crazy vs Taka Michinoku - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
55 Tajiri vs Little Guido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
56 Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
57 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
58 Sid Vicious vs Justin Credible - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
59 Taz vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
1/3
60 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/2/14
61 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - Impact 1/2/14
62 Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum - Impact 1/2/14
63 Kurt Angle & Gunner vs Bobby Roode & James Storm - Impact 1/2/14
64 Shield vs Usos - Smackdown 1/3/14
65 Fandango vs R-Truth - Smackdown 1/3/14
66 Rhodes' vs Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/3/14
67 Aksana vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 1/3/14
68 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 1/3/14
69 CM Punk & Usos vs Shield - Smackdown 1/3/14
70 Chris Chetti & Super Nova vs Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill - ECW Heatwave 99
71 Jazz vs Jason - ECW Heatwave 99
72 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Heatwave 99
73 Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Heatwave 99
74 Francine vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 99
75 Taz vs Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 99
76 RVD & Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Heatwave 99
77 Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
78 Jazz vs Tom Marquez - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
79 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Simon Diamond & Tony DeVito - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
80 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
81 Justin Credible vs Sabu - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
82 Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
83 Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Jack Victory - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
84 RVD vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
1/4
85 Spike Dudley vs Simon Diamond - ECW November To Remember 99
86 Little Guido vs Nova - ECW November To Remember 99
87 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri vs Super Crazy - ECW November To Remember 99
88 Spanish Angel, Tony DeVito, Vito Lograsso & PN News vs New Jack, Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney - ECW November To Remember 99
89 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW November To Remember 99
90 Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka - ECW November To Remember 99
91 RVD vs Taz - ECW November To Remember 99
92 Justin Credible, Lance Storm & Rhino vs Sandman, Raven & Tommy Dreamer - ECW November To Remember 99
93 BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS 4/12/08
94 BJ Whitmer vs Sami Callihan - HWA 4/23/11
95 BJ Whitmer vs Davey Richards - AIW 10/2/11
96 Veda Scott vs Mia Yim - AIW Point Break
97 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs M-Dogg 20 Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition - AIW End Of The World '12
98 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Batiri - AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta
99 Veda Scott vs Marion Fontaine - AIW JLIT '13
100 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW JLIT '13
101 BJ Whitmer vs Homicide - IWA:MS 8/1/03
102 BJ Whitmer vs Samoa Joe - IWA:MS 4/10/04
103 BJ Whitmer vs Danny Daniels - IWA:MS 3/19/05
104 BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson - IWA:MS 5/21/05
105 BJ Whitmer vs Reckless Youth - IWA:MS 5/12/01
106 BJ Whitmer vs Mike Quackenbush - IWA:MS 9/7/01
107 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 11/2/02
108 BJ Whitmer vs Stan Dupp - IWA:MS 5/24/03
109 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 6/27/03 
1/5
110 Tyson Kidd vs Jack Swagger - Superstars 1/4/14
111 Usos vs PTP - Superstars 1/4/14
112 Michael Elgin vs Alex Shelley - AAW 5/13/11
113 Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Iron Saints –- Elite Pro 8/3/07
114 Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs Dustin Lee –- IWA:MS 6/2008
115 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan –- IWA:MS 7/6/08
116 Drake Younger vs Bad Bones –- wXw 7/26/08
117 Drake Younger vs Vin Gerard –- Chikara 8/10/08
118 Drake Younger vs Jake Crist –- IPW 9/6/08
119 Drake Younger vs Michael Elgin -– IWA:MS 9/27/08
120 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan vs Claudio Castagnoli -– IWA:MS 9/28/08
121 Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage vs Necro Butcher -– CZW 10/11/08
122 Drake Younger vs Dingo –- IWA:MS 11/15/08
123 Drake Younger vs Ryuji Ito -– IWA:EC 11/29/08
124 Drake Younger vs Devon Moore -– CZW 1/10/09
125 Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston -– CZW 2/14/09
126 Drake Younger vs Shingo –- wXw 3/8/09
1/6
127 Skarlet vs Christina Von Eriee - Bellatrix 7
128 Destiny vs Lufisto - Bellatrix 7
129 Erin Angel vs Penelope - Bellatrix 7
130 Miss Mina vs Mercedes Martinez - Bellatrix 7
131 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Bellatrix 7
132 Sammy Baynz vs Liberty - Bellatrix 7
1/7
133 Wyatt Family vs Usos & Rey Mysterio - Raw 1/6/14
134 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Raw 1/6/14
135 Sin Cara vs ADR - Raw 1/6/14
136 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Raw 1/6/14
137 Damien Sandow vs Great Khali - Raw 1/6/14
138 Bellas vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Raw 1/6/14
139 3MB vs Too Cool & Rikishi - Raw 1/6/14
140 CM Punk vs Roman Reigns - Raw 1/6/14
1/8
141 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - IPW 11/1/08
142 Jon Moxley vs Jake Crist - HWA 12/19/08
143 Jon Moxley vs Brain Damage - CZW 5/9/09
144 Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW 7/11/09
1/9
145 Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Main Event 1/8/14
146 ADR vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
147 Rhodes' vs 3MB - Main Event 1/8/14
148 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
149 Summer Rae vs Bailey - NXT 1/9/14
150 Colin Cassidy vs Aiden English - NXT 1/9/14
151 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/9/14
152 Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin - NXT 1/9/14
153 Hunico & Camacho vs Ascension - NXT 1/9/14
154 Kevin Steen & Johnny Gargano vs LDRS - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale 
155 Kevin Steen vs Bad Bones - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale
156 Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
157 Mr. Touchdown vs Scotty Slade - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
158 Portia Perez vs Lexxus - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
159 RD Evans vs Veda Scott - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
160 Johnny Gargano vs Naom Dar - PCW Spring Slam 2013
161 T-Bone v s Tommy Dreamer - PCW Spring Slam 2013
162 Mad Man Manson vs Dave Mastiff - PCW Spring Slam 2013
163 Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis - PCW Spring Slam 2013
164 Rumble - PCW Spring Slam 2013
1/10
165 Bro Mans vs Eric Young & Joseph Parks - Impact 1/9/14
166 EC3 vs Samoa Joe - Impact 1/9/14
167 Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence - Impact 1/9/14
168 Sting vs Bobby Roode - Impact 1/9/14
169 Magnus vs AJ Styles - Impact 1/9/14
170 MsChif vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Epic 2013
171 Irish Airborne vs Mat Fitchett & Davey Vega - AAW Epic 2013
172 Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister - AAW Epic 2013
173 Davey Richards vs ACH - AAW Epic 2013
1/11
174 Usos vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/10/14
175 Real Americans & RybAxel vs Los Matadores, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Smackdown 1/10/14
176 Big E Langston vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 1/10/14
177 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/10/14
178 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
179 Jon Moxley vs Ricochet - IWA:MS 7/10/09
180 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - WXW 1/17/10
181 Jon Moxley vs B-Boy - CZW 2/13/10
182 Jon Moxley vs Davey Richards - HWA 2/20/10
183 Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage - CZW 3/13/10
184 Jon Moxley vs Sami Callihan - CZW 4/10/10
185 Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs - IPW 8/21/10
1/12
186 Natalya vs Summer Rae - Superstars 1/11/14
187 Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback - Superstars 1/11/14
188 Azriel vs Pepper Parks vs Shane Strickland - CZW Answering The Challenge
189 Masada vs Alexander James - CZW Answering The Challenge
190 Alex Colon vs Devon Moore - CZW Answering The Challenge
191 OI4K vs David Starr & JT Dunn - CZW Answering The Challenge
192 Aero Boy vs Danny Havoc - CZW Answering The Challenge
193 Chris Dickinson vs Biff Busick - CZW Answering The Challenge
194 Lucky 13 vs Drew Gulak - CZW Answering The Challenge
195 Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
196 Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
197 Saraya Knight, Miss Natural & Taylor Made vs MsChif, Christina Von Eerie & Heidi Lovelace - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
198 Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
199 Arik Cannon & Mat Fitchett vs Irish Airborne - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
200 Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
1/13
201 Brock Lesnar vs Crash Holly - Raw 11/5/01
202 Brock Lesnar vs Albert - Smackdown 11/20/01
203 Brock Lesnar & Ron Waterman vs Billy & Chuck - Raw 11/19/01
204 Brock Lesnar vs Spike Dudley - Raw 3/11/02
205 Brock Lesnar vs Funaki - Smackdown 3/12/02
206 Brock Lesnar vs Rico Constantino - Raw 12/3/01
207 MsChif vs Nevaeh vs Angelus Layne - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
208 Lamar Titan vs ACH - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
209 MASADA vs Michael Elgin - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
210 Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
211 Brian Kendrick vs Shane Hollister - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
1/14
212 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
213 John Cena vs Damien Sandow - Raw 1/13/14
214 Big Show vs Jack Swagger - Raw 1/13/14
215 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Raw 1/13/14
216 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/13/14
217 Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 1/13/14
218 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 1/13/14
219 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/13/14
220 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
221 Kevin Steen vs Arik Royal - PWX Night Of Champions
222 Edddie Edwards vs Chiva Kid - PWX Night Of Champions
223 Amber O'Neal vs Carolina Rodriguez - PWX Enemy Territory
224 Delirious vs Chiva Kid - PWX Enemy Territory
225 Eddie Edwards vs Jake Manning - PWX Enemy Territory
226 Kevin Steen vs Caleb Konley - PWX Enemy Territory
1/15
227 Skarlett vs X-Cute Sweet - Bellatrix 6
228 Miss Mina vs Nikki Storm - Bellatrix 6
229 Aurora Flame vs Destiny - Bellatrix 6
230 Kay Lee Ray vs Queen Maya - Bellatrix 6
231 Rhia O'Reilly vs Erin Angel - Bellatrix 6
232 Bette Noire & Viper vs Chanel & Violet O'Hara - Bellatrix 6
233 Penelope vs The Alpha Female - Bellatrix 6
234 Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight - Bellatrix 6
235 Liberty vs Shanna - Bellatrix 6
1/16
236 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/16/14
237 CJ Parker vs Jason Jordan - NXT 1/16/14
238 Mojo Rawley vs Bo Dallas - NXT 1/16/14
239 Kofi Kingston vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/16/14
240 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 1/15/14
241 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/15/14
242 3MB vs PTP - Main Event 1/15/14
243 3MB vs Los Matadores - Main Event 1/15/14
244 Angelina Love vs Riot - BLOW 9/28/13
245 Leilani Kai vs Sumie Sakai - BLOW 9/28/13
246 Vanity vs Jennifer Cruz - BLOW 9/28/13
247 Jessie Kaye & Amber Rodriguez vs Mistress Belmont & Veda Scott - BLOW 9/28/13
248 Melissa Coates & Craig Steele vs Silvie Silver & Lucifer Darksyde - BLOW 9/28/13
249 Amazing Kong & La Rosa Negra vs Missy Sampson & Annie Social - BLOW 9/28/13
1/17
250 12 Man Tag - Impact 1/16/14
251 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 1/16/14
252 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/16/14
253 Sting vs EC3 - Impact 1/16/14
254 Jessie Belle vs Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 1/18/14
255 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/17/14
256 ADR vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/17/14
257 Naomi vs Tamina - Smackdown 1/17/14
258 Big E Langston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/17/14
259 Real Americans vs Usos - Smackdown 1/17/14
260 Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt - House Of Hardcore III
261 Lance Anoai vs Matt Striker - House Of Hardcore III
262 Carlito Colon & Thea Trinidad vs Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - House Of Hardcore III
263 Hardcore Rumble - House Of Hardcore III
264 Big XLG vs MVP - House Of Hardcore III
265 Homicide & Eddie Kingston vs Matt Hardy & Devon - House Of Hardcore III
266 Kevin Steen vs Rhino - House Of Hardcore III
267 Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese vs Petey Williams - House Of Hardcore III
268 Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - House Of Hardcore III
1/18
269 EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
270 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
271 Bobby Roode vs Samoa Joe - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
272 Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
273 Bad Influence vs Eric Young & Joseph Park - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
274 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
275 Lethal Lockdown - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
1/19
276 CW Anderson vs Mikey Whipwreck - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
277 Simon Diamond, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Nova, Kid Kash & Jazz - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
278 Super Crazy & Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn & Little Guido - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
279 Angel vs New Jack - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
280 RVD vs Sabu - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
281 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Raven - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
282 Mike Awesome vs Spike Dudley - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
283 Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay - Superstars 1/17/14
284 3MB vs PTP - Superstars 1/17/14
285 Dusty Rhodes vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
286 CW Anderson & Bill Wiles vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
287 Mike Awesome vs Kid Kash - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
288 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Gedo & Jado - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
289 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
290 Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
291 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Raven & Mike Awesome vs Tommy Dreamer & Masato Tanaka - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
292 Super Crazy vs Rhino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
1/20
293 Masato Tanaka vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
294 Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Simon Diamond - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
295 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
296 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Danny Doring & Roadkill vs DeVito & Angel - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
297 Tajiri vs Steve Corino - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
298 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
299 Jerry Lynn vs RVD - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
300 Justin Credible vs Lance Storm - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
1/21
301 Shield vs Big E Langston & Rhodes' - Raw 1/20/14
302 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Raw 1/20/14
303 CM Punk vs Billy Gunn - Raw 1/20/14
304 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/20/14
305 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/20/14
306 Usos vs Wyatts - Raw 1/20/14
307 Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton - Raw 1/20/14
308 Sal E Graziano vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000
309 Danny Doring, Road Kill & Kid Kash vs CW Anderson, Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
310 Jerry Lynn vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 2000
311 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Angel & DeVito - ECW Heatwave 2000
312 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Psicosis - ECW Heatwave 2000
313 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Heatwave 2000
314 RVD vs Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
315 Justin Credible vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
1/22
316 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
317 Kid Kash vs EZ Money - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
318 Joel Gertner vs Cyrus - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
319 Da Baldies vs Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
320 Steve Corino vs CW Anderson - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
321 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Mikey Whipwreck & Tajiri - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
328 Rhino vs RVD - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
329 Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
1/23
330 R-Truth vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/22/14
331 Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas - Main Event 1/22/14
332 ADR vs Sin Cara - Main Event 1/22/14
333 Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
334 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
335 CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
336 Natalya vs Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
337 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT 1/23/14
338 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW November To Remember 2000
339 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW November To Remember 2000
340 Spike Dudley, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money, Julio Dinero & Chris Hamrick - ECW November To Remember 2000
341 Nova vs Chris Chetti - ECW November To Remember 2000
342 Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy vs Da Baldies - ECW November To Remember 2000
343 Rhino vs New Jack - ECW November To Remember 2000
344 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck (& Super Crazy) - ECW November To Remember 2000
345 Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible vs Sandman - ECW November To Remember 2000
1/24
346 Gunner vs James Storm - Impact 1/23/14
347 Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries - Impact 1/23/14
348 Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle - Impact 1/23/14
349 Samoa Joe vs Spud - Impact 1/23/14
350 Sting vs Magnus - Impact 1/23/14
351 Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 1/23/14
352 Sin Cara & Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/23/14
353 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
354 EZ Money vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
355 Nova vs Julio Deniro - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
356 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
357 CW Anderson vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
358 Rhino vs Spike Dudley - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
359 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
360 Steve Corino vs Justin Credible vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
1/25
361 Real Americans vs Big Show & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/24/14
362 Brodus Clay vs Miz - Smackdown 1/24/14
363 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 1/24/14
364 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/24/14
365 PTP vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/24/14
366 Kofi Kingston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/24/14
367 Big E Langston, Usos & Rhodes' vs Shield & NAO - Smackdown 1/24/14
368 Battle Royal - WCW Road Wild 98
369 Goldberg vs Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW Superbrawl IX
370 Goldberg vs Sting - WCW Nitro 11/8/99
371 Goldberg vs Bret Hart - Starrcade 99
372 Goldberg vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 10/20/03
373 Edge vs John Cena - New Years Revolution 06
374 RVD vs John Cena - One Night Stand 06
375 Edge vs Undertaker - Smackdown 05/08/07
376 CM Punk vs Edge - Raw 06/30/08
377 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Extreme Rules 09
378 Jack Swagger vs Chris Jericho - Smackdown 04/02/10
379 Kane vs Rey Mysterio - MITB 2010
380 Miz vs Randy Orton - Raw 11/22/10
381 ADR vs CM Punk - Summerslam 2011
382 Daniel Bryan vs Big Show - TLC 2011
383 John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw 1000
384 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Raw 04/08/13
385 Chilly Willy vs The Blue Boy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
386 Da Baldies vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
387 Bilvis Wesley vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
388 Jerry Lynn vs Spike Dudley - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
389 CW Anderson vs Super Crazy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
390 EZ Money vs Nova - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
391 Hot Commodity vs Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
392 The FBI vs Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
393 Justin Credible vs Steve Corino vs Sandman - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
1/26
394 Portia Perez vs Kay Lee Ray - PBW 9/20/13
395 Jerry Lynn & Cyrus vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
396 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money & Julio Dinero - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
397 Nova vs Chris Hamrick - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
398 Tommy Dreamer vs CW Anderson - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
399 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
400 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Chilly Willy & Balls Mahoney - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
401 Sandman vs Steve Corino vs Justin Credible - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
402 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
403 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
404 Su Yung vs Solo Darling - Shine 15
405 Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra - Shine 15
406 Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace - Shine 15
407 Angelina Love vs Taylor Made - Shine 15
408 Leva Bates vs Nevaeh - Shine 15
409 The S-N-S Express vs The American Sweethearts - Shine 15
410 Mia Yim vs Ivelisse - Shine 15
411 Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay - Shine 15
412 Rain vs Amazing Kong - Shine 15
1/27
413 Rhodes' vs NAO - Royal Rumble 2014
414 Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble 2014
415 Brock Lesnar vs Big Show - Royal Rumble 2014
416 Randy Orton vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2014
417 Royal Rumble - Royal Rumble 2014
1/28
418 Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Raw 1/27/14
419 Fandango vs R-Truth - Raw 1/27/14
420 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 1/27/14
421 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 1/27/14
422 Kofi Kingston vs ADR - Raw 1/27/14
423 Rhodes' vs NAO - Raw 1/27/14
424 AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bellas, Naomu & Cameron - Raw 1/27/14
425 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena - Raw 1/27/14
1/29
426 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs FBI - ECW 8/25/00
427 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs RVD & Kid Kash - ECW 8/25/00
428 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible & Rhino - ECW 8/25/00
429 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Swinger & Simon Diamond - ECW 8/25/00
1/30
430 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 1/30/14
431 Corey Graves vs Camacho - NXT 1/30/14
432 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 1/30/14
433 Colin Cassady vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/30/14
434 Miz vs CJ Parker - NXT 1/30/14
435 Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch - NXT 1/30/14
436 ADR vs R-Truth - Main Event 1/29/14
437 Natalya vs Tamina - Main Event 1/29/14
438 Usos & Big E Langston vs 3MB - Main Event 1/29/14
1/31
439 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa - Impact 1/30/14
440 Bad Influence vs James Storm & Gunner - Impact 1/30/14
441 Eric Young & Abyss vs BroMans - Impact 1/30/14
442 Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs Magnus & EC3 - Impact 1/30/14
443 Cheerleader Melissa vs Lacey Von Erich - Chick Fight On The Road
444 Candice LeRae vs ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
445 La Nazi vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
446 Raisha Saeed vs Christie Ricci - Chick Fight On The Road
447 Amazing Kong & Jamie D. vs Cheerleader Melissa & ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
448 Tracy Brooks vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
449 Raisha Saeed vs Christina Von Eerie - Chick Fight On The Road


WWE - 158
ECW - 129
TNA - 25
IWA:MS - 16
CZW - 15
AAW - 16
Bellatrix - 15
Shine - 9
HOH - 9
Chick Fight - 7
BLOW - 6
AIW - 6
PWX - 6
PCW - 5
WXW - 5
WCW - 4
Beyond Wrestling - 4
HWA - 3
IPW - 3
OVW - 1
PBW - 1
IWA:EC - 1
Chikara - 1
Elite Pro - 1
Belleview Pro Wrestling - 1


----------



## BallsBalogna

Damn I wish I would've seen this at the beginning of the year. I'd like to partake but I literally watch so much wrestling that backtracking most of January will be quite the job. Guess I'll still give it a go. Question, do you make different spoilers lists for each month or do you lump it all into one?

*January Update:* Gotcha, I'm lumping it all into one. Started typing everything out and my fingers started to hurt. I'm guessing if I had spread it out over the month it wouldn't be such a task. I was only able to get about halfway through the month so far. What sucks is there is no way I can remember all the YouTube matches I watched. Luckily, I mainly went on a DVD binge this month anyway. ///

I can't believe I stayed up until 3am to do this, but January is all done and I'm all caught up! 

January Total: 279



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb


----------



## Flux

^ lump it all in to one



Spoiler: list



Total = 231

1/1
1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome 'LTP' Robinson vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2010
2. Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
3. The Cutler Brothers vs. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor - PWG DDT4 2010
4. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Akira Tozawa & YAMATO - PWG DDT4 2010
5. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2010
6. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
7. Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham - PWG DDT4 2010
8. The Young Bucks vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
9. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome 'LTP' Robinson vs. Los Luchas - PWG DIO!
10. Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Bonham - PWG DIO!
11. Scott Lost vs. Akira Tozawa - PWG DIO!
1/2
12. Joey Ryan & The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks & Malacki Jackson - PWG DIO! 
13. Christina Von Eerie vs. Candice Lerae - PWG DIO!
14. Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero - PWG DIO!
15. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
16. Tyler Breeze vs. Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
17. Sami Zayn vs. Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
18. Kevin Steen & Brian Kendrick vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DIO!
1/3
19. Peter Avalon, Ryan Taylor & Malacki Jackson vs. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime and Candice LeRae - PWG Seven
20. Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage - PWG Seven
21. Akira Tozawa vs. Chris Sabin - PWG Seven
22. Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky - PWG Seven
23. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - PWG Seven
24. Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - PWG Seven
25. Peligro Abejas vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers - PWG Seven
27. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
28. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
29. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Fernum - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
30. Kurt Angle and Gunner vs. Beer Money inc. - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
1/4
31. The Young Bucks vs. Brandon Gatson and Willie Mack - PWG DDT4 2011
32. American Wolves vs. The RockNES Monsters - PWG DDT4 2011
33. The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Cutler Brothers - PWG DDT4 2011
34. The Briscoe Bros vs. Kevin Steen and Akira Tozawa - PWG DDT4 2011
35. American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2011
36. Kings of Wrestling vs. Nightmare Violence Connection - PWG DDT4 2011
37. Candice Lerae vs. Joey Ryan - PWG DDT4 2011
38. The Young Bucks vs. Nightmare Violence Connection - PWG DDT4 2011
1/7
39. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - WWE Raw 1/6/14
40. The Real Americans vs. The Brotherhood - WWE Raw 1/6/14
41. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow - WWE Raw 1/6/14
42. The Bella Twins vs. Aksana & Alicia Fox - WWE Raw 1/6/14
43. Too Cool & Rikishi vs. 3MB - WWE Raw 1/6/14
44. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns - WWE Raw 1/6/14
45. The Royal Rumble match - WWE Royal Rumble 2002
1/8
46. Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar - Ironman Match
47. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Champions 4 Way - NJPW Wrestlekingdom VIII
48. Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. The Killer Elite Squad - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom VIII
49, Rob Conway vs. Satoshi Kojima - NJPW Wrestlekingdom VIII
50. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat - Ironman Match - Beach Blast 1992
51. Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit - US title on WCW Sturday Night (don't know the date)
52. Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit - WCW Nitro 7/14/97
1/9
53. Summer Rae vs. Bayley - NXT 1/8/14
54. Colin Cassady . Aiden English - NXT 1/8/14
55. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/8/14
56. Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd - NXT 1/8/14
57. Hunico & Camacho vs. The Ascension - NXT 1/8/14
1/10
58. The Bromans vs. Eric Young and Joe Park - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
59. Samoa Joe vs. EC3 - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
60. Bad Influence vs. Kurt Angle - Steel Cage - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
61. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - Steel Cage - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
62. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - No DQ - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
63. Mia Yim vs. Hailey Hatred - Remix Pro, not sure of the date
64. Finlay vs. Matt Hardy - Smackdown 6/22/07
65. R-Truth and Xavier Woods vs. The Real Americans - Main Event 1/8/14
66. Alberto Del Rio vs. Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
67. 3MB vs. The Brotherhood - Main Event 1/8/14
68. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
69. Scott Hall vs. Bradshaw - Backlash 2002
1/11
70. The James Gang and Chris Sabin vs. Team Canada - TNA Impact 6/8/06
71. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/10/14
72. ReyCara and Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel and Real Americans - Smackdown 1/10/14
73. Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston - Smackdown 1/10/14
74. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods - Smackdown 1/10/14
75. The Shield vs. CM Punk and The New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
1/12
76. Vader vs. Ricky Steamboat - Saturday Night Lumberjack Match
77. Scotty Riggs and Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit and Dean Malenko - Nitro ??/??/??
78. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Brian Pillman and Bobby Eaton - WCW Main Event ??/??/??
79. Bobby Eaton vs. Dustin Rhodes - WCW Power Hour 5/8/92
80. Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit - Souled Out 1999
81. The Rockers vs. The Brainbusters - 1/23/89
82. The Boss vs. Vader - Spring Stampede 1994
83. Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee -EVOLVE 4
84. Arn Anderson vs. Dustin Rhodes - 1/4/92
1/13
85. Terry Funk and Dory Funk Jr. vs. The Original Sheik and Abdullah The Butcher - 12/15/77
1/14
86. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - RAW 1/13/14
87. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena - RAW 1/13/14
88. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 1/13/14
89. The Shield vs. CM Punk and The New Age Outlaws - RAW 1/13/14
90. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 1/13/14
91. The Rhodes Bros. vs. RyBaxel - RAW 1/13/14
92. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto bel Rio - RAW 1/13/14
93. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - Steel Cage Match - RAW 1/13/14
94. Johnny Saint vs. Fit FInlay - World Of Sport ??/??/??
95. Johnny Saint vs Naohiro Hoshikawa - M PRO 10/10/96
96. Vader vs. Dustin Rhodes - WCW COTC 29
1/15
97. Jack Swagger vs. Tyson Kidd - WWE Superstars 1/3/14
98. Terry Funk vs. Eddie Guerrero - ??/??/89
99. Edge vs. Booker T - Wrestlemania 18
1/16
100~!. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/15/14
101. CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan - NXT 1/15/14
102. Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley - NXT 1/15/14
103. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston 1/15/14
104. Bret Hart vs. Finlay - WCW Nitro 7/13/98
105. Martin Kirby vs. Finlay - SWE 4Everevolution
106. Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans - Pro Wrestling WAR 11/12/04
107. Bob Backlund vs. Ken Patera - Texas Death Match 5/19/80
1/17
108. 12 person intergender tag - Impact Wrestling 1/16/14
109. Bully Ray vs. Mr Anderson - Impact Wrestling 1/16/14
110. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim - Impact Wrestling 1/16/14
111. EC3 vs. Sting - Impact Wrestling 1/16/14
112. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Dynasty - Smackdown 1/17/14
113. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/17/14
114. Tamina vs. Naomi - Smackdown 1/17/14
115. Fandango vs. Big E Langston - Smackdown 1/17/14
116. The Real Americans vs. The Usos - Smackdown 1/17/14
117. Triple H vs. Shelton Benjamin - Raw 3/29/04
1/18
118. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Manhattan Mayhem II
119. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Man Up
120. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Glory By Honor V Night II
121. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Rising Above
122. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Final Battle 2008
1/19
123. Austin Aries vs. Ricky Reyes - ROH Hell Freezes Over
124. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tony Mamaluke - ROH Hell Freezes Over
125. Alex Shelley and Jimmy Rave vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Azrieal - ROH Hell Freezes Over
126. Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide - ROH Hell Freezes Over
127. Jay Lethal vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH Hell Freezes Over
128. Jack Evans vs. Adam Pearce vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Trik Davis vs. Jason Blade vs. Kid Mikeaze - ROH Hell Freezes Over
129. BJ Whitmer vs. Samoa Joe - ROH Hell Freezes Over
130. Matt Sydal vs. AJ Styles - ROH Hell Freezes Over
131. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ROH Hell Freezes Over
132. Jack Evans, Matt Sydal and Jimmy Yang vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs and BJ Whitmer - ROH Tag Wars 2006
133. The Embassy vs. Tony Mamaluke, Jay Fury and Sal Rinauro - ROH Tag Wars 2006
134. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chad Collyer - ROH Tag Wars 2006
135. Ace Steel vs. Sterling Keenan - ROH Tag Wars 2006
136. Delirious vs. Nigel McGuinness - ROH Tag Wars 2006
137. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH Tag Wars 2006
138. Jack Evans, Matt Sydal and Jimmy Yang vs. The Embassy - ROH Tag Wars 2006
139. Bryan Danielson and Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong and Austin Aries - ROH Tag Wars 2006
1/20
140. Adam Pearce vs. Jay Fury - ROH Dissension
141. Jay Lethal vs. Jimmy Yang - ROH Dissension
142. Sal Rinauro, Tony Mamaluke and Delirious vs. The Embassy - ROH Dissension
143. Jack Evans vs. Low Ki - ROH Dissension
144. Ace Steel and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chad Collyer and Nigel McGuinness - ROH Dissension
145. Generation Next vs. Lacey's Angels - ROH Dissension
146. Matt Sydal vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH Dissension
147. Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles
1/21
148. The Rhodes Dynasty and Big E Langston vs. The Shield - WWE Raw 1/20/14
149. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk - WWE Raw 1/20/14
150. The Funkadactyls vs. AJ and Tamina - WWE 1/20/14
151. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - WWE 1/20/15
1/23
152. Arn Anderson vs. Randy Savage - Nitro 1/1/96
153. Steven Regal vs. Chris Benoit - Nitro 1/1/96
154. Sting and Luger vs. The Super Assassins - Nitro 1/1/96
155. Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan - Nitro 1/1/96
156. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/22/14
157. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev- NXT 1/22/14
158. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/22/14
159. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/22/14
160. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/22/14
161. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara - Main Event 1/22/14
1/24
162. Gunner vs. James Storm - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
163. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
164. Bobby Roodes vs. Kurt Angle - Steel Cage Match - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
165. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
166. Magnus vs. Sting - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
167. Los Matadores and SIn Cara vs. 3MB - Superstars 1/23/14
168. Samuel Shaw vs. Dewey Barnes - TNA Xplosion 1/22/14
169. Bobby Roodes vs. Jeff Hardy - TNA Genesis 2012
170. Miz and Morrison vs. Rey Mysterio and Shawn Michaels - Raw 11/17/08
171. Big Show vs. Luke Gallows - Superstars 9/9/10
172. Big Show vs. Festus - Smackdown 09 EC Qualifying match
173. The Giant vs. Arn Anderson - Nitro 5/20/95
174. Stone Cold vs. Chris Benoit - Raw 5/28/01
175. Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen - ROH on SBG 1/11/14
1/27
176. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
177. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show- WWE Royal Rumble 2014
178. Randy Orton vs. John Cena- WWE Royal Rumble 2014
179. The Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
180. Jushin Lyger vs. Owen Hart - NJPW 4/28/91
181. Koko B. Ware vs. Owen Hart - Superstars 6/18/94
182. Yokozuna vs. Koko B Ware - Raw 1/11/93
183. Koko B Ware vs. Jeff Jarrett - Raw 3/21/94
184. Koko Ware vs. Jerry Lawler - CWA Memphis 1979
185. Mike Enos vs. Goldberg - WCW Thunder
186. Hak vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW Spring Stampede 1999
1/28
187. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara - Raw 1/27/14 
188. Fandango vs. R-Truth - Raw 1/27/14
189. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz - Raw 1/27/14
190. The Usos vs. Rybaxel - Raw 1/27/14
191. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston - Raw 1/27/14
192. The Rhodes Dynasty vs. New Age Outlaws - Raw 1/27/14!
193. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus and John Cena vs. The Shield - Raw 1/27/14
194. Ken Shamrock vs. Mankind - WWF Judgement Day 1998
195. TAKA Michinoki vs. Christian - WWF Judgement Day 1998
196. TAKA Michinoku vs. The Great Sasuke - Raw 7/7/97
197. TAKA Michinoku vs. Pantera - WWF No Way Out 1998
198. M-Pro 10 Man Tag - M-Pro 10/10/96
199. Perry Saturn and Chris Benoit vs. The Jersey Triad - WCW BATB 1999
200. La Parka vs. Adrian Byrd - ??/??/??
1/29
201. Christian vs. Chris Jericho - RAW Steel Cage Match 2004
202. Christoper Daniels vs, Samoa Joe - Impact 4/13/06
203. Christopher Daniels vs. Jeff Hardy - Impact Wrestling 1/24/13
204. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe - Final Resolution 2006
205. Christopher Daniels vs. Petey Williams - No Surrender 2005
206. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal - Bound For Glory 2007
207. Psychosis vs. Rey Misterio Jr - Bash At The Beach 1996
208. Chris Benoit vs. Alex Wright - Nitro 1/8/96
209. Steven Regal vs. Eddie Guerrero - Nitro 1/8/96
210. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sting - Nitro 1/8/96
211. Arn Anderson and Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage - Nitro 1/8/96
212. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga - Falls Count Anywhere - One Night Stand 2008
213. Beth Phoenix vs. Melina - I Quit Match - One Night Stand 2008
214. Doug Williams vs. Kazarian - Sacrifice 2010
1/30
215. The Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 1/29/14
216. Corey Graves vs. Camacho - NXT 1/29/14
217. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks - NXT 1/29/14
218. Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/29/14
219. CJ Parker vs. The Miz - NXT 1/29/14
220. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch - NXT 1/29/14
221. CM Punk vs. Jerry Lynn - IWA 6YA - 10/05/0
222. Kevin Steen vs. Mike Bennett - Stretcher Match - ROH Final Battle 2013
223. William Regal vs. Ultimo Dragon - WCW Slamboree 1997
224. Scotty Riggs vs. Mikey WHipwreck - Spring Stampede 1999
1/31
225. Lei'd Tapa and Gail Kim vs. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne - Impact Wrestling 1/30/14
226. Bad Influence vs. Storm and Gunner - Impact Wrestling 1/30/14
227. Abyss and Eric Young vs. The Bromans - Impact Wrestling 1/30/14
228. EC3 and Magnus vs. Samoa Joe and Kurt Angle - Impact Wrestling 1/30/14
229. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 1/31/14
230. Jack Swagger vs. Christian - Smackdown 1/31/14
231. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus and Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/31/14



So much more than I thought, but I'm pleased.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Total: 156

Mt updated list.



Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013


----------



## XxTalonxX

Just updating one more time before the end of the week.


Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or mispelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riveria) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Cronic VS JN
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Title)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weedman VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weedman VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weedman
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weedman & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumantti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Wededman (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan


Total so far ~255~


----------



## Chiller88

My list at the end of January...



Spoiler: ...



1. The 1992 WWF Royal Rumble Match
2. The 2002 WWF Royal Rumble Match
3. The 2008 WWE Royal Rumble Match
4. The 2007 WWE Royal Rumble Match
5. The 2011 WWE Royal Rumble Match
6. Bo Dallas vs. Sami Zayn – WWE NXT (10/16/2013)
7. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn – WWE NXT (11/27/2013)
8. The 2006 WWE Royal Rumble Match
9. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk – WWE Raw (1/6/2014)
10. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW G1 Climax 23
11. Antonio Cesaro vs. William Regal – WWE NXT (12/25/2013)
12. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
13. Emma vs. Natalya – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
14. Tyler Breeze vs. Mason Ryan – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
15. Sami Zayn vs. Leo Kruger – 2 out of 3 Falls - WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
16. Bayley vs. Summer Rae – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
17. Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
18. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
19. Tyson Kidd vs. Baron Corbin – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
20. Konnor and Viktor vs. Hunico and Camacho – Tornado - WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
21. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7
22. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
23. CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
24. Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
25. Kofi Kingston vs. Alexander Rusev – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
26. Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, Ace Steel, and Homicide vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Hero, Spyder Nate Webb, Necro Butcher, and Eddie Kingston – Cage of Death - ROH Death Before Dishonor 4
27. The 2004 WWE Royal Rumble Match
28. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton – WWE Raw (12/16/2013)
29. Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW Invasion Attack
30. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto – NJPW Dominion 2013
31. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
32. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
33. Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
34. Natalya vs. Summer Rae – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
35. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
36. Road Dogg and Billy Gunn vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust – WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff
37. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan – WWE Royal Rumble 2014
38. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show – WWE Royal Rumble 2014
39. Randy Orton vs. John Cena – WWE Royal Rumble 2014
40. The 2014 WWE Royal Rumble Match
41. Jack Swagger vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Mark Henry vs. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan – Elimination Chamber – WWE Elimination Chamber 2013
42. Konnor and Viktor vs. Victim 1 and Victim 2 – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
43. Corey Graves vs. Camacho – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
44. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
45. Tyler Breeze vs. Colin Cassady – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
46. The Miz vs. CJ Parker – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
47. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
48. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler – WWE SmackDown! (1/31/2014)
49. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods – WWE SmackDown! (1/31/2014)
50. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Titus O’Neil and Darren Young – WWE SmackDown! (1/31/2014)
51. Christian vs. Jack Swagger – WWE SmackDown! (1/31/2014)
52. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow – WWE SmackDown! (1/31/2014)
53. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg – WWE SmackDown! (1/31/2014)
54. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio – WWE SmackDown! (1/31/2014)


Total = 54


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Not as many matches I would have liked to watch but I was vacation for a week so that hurt me quite a bit. Expecting more matches next month, especially at the end of the month with the WWE Network coming out. But here's all the matches I watched for the month of January. 



Spoiler:  January



*January (101)

Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)

* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 

*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)

*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)

*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)

*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)

*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)

* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)

*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)

*Jan. 19th *
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)

*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)

*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)

*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)

*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)

*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)

*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 11 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)

*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)

*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)

*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)



I also kept track of which wrestlers I watched throughout the month and see how many times I watched a match of theirs. For the month of January I have seen 201 different wrestlers. Below is a list of wrestlers that made the list the most times this month. 

11
Cody Rhodes

10
Billy Gunn

9
Goldust 
Jey Uso

8
Jack Swagger 
Jimmy Uso 
John Cena 
Kane 
Kofi Kingston 
Rey Mysterio 
Road Dogg 
Roman Reigns


----------



## Punkhead

My list after January:



Spoiler: list



WWE Raw 2013-12-16

1. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes

CZW Cage of Death XV

2. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)
3. Azrieal vs Andrew Everett vs Joe Gacy vs Tony Nese vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox (6-Way match)
4. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train
5. BLKOUT vs JT Dunn & David Starr (CZW Tag Team Championship)
6. Kimbr Lee vs Chrstina Von Eerie
7. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs Green Ant & Fire Ant
8. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson
9. DJ Hyde, Biff Busick & Sozio vs Jake Crist, Dave Crist & Neveah
10. Shane Strickland vs Alex Colon (CZK Wired TV Championship)
11. Rory Mondo, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs Devon Moore, Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen (Cage of Death)

Spike Video Games Awards 2003

12. Rey Mysterio & Trish Stratus vs Chris Jericho & Victoria

WWE Raw Old School 2014-01-06

13. The Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & The Usos
14. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
15. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
16. The Real Americans vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
17. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
18. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs The Bella Twins
19. 3MB vs Too Cool
20. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

WWE Raw 2013-12-23

21. Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatt Family
22. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
23. The Shield vs CM Punk, John Cena & Big E Langston

WWE Raw 2014-01-13

24. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos
25. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
26. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
27. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield
28. AJ Lee & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron
29. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
30. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
31. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
32. Wyatt Family vs The Usos (Steel Cage match)

WWE Raw 2013-12-30

33. CM Punk vs Seth Rollins
34. Fandango vs ig E Langston (Intercontinental Championship)
35. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
36. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
37. Daniel Bryan vs Eric Rowan
38. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt

EVOLVE 27 2014-01-12

39. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
40. Johnny Vandal & Maxwell Chicago vs Jay Cruz & Eddie Rios
41. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
42. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
43. Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor
44. Ricochet & AR Fox vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta
45. Johnny Gargano vs Uhaa Nation (Open the Freedom Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-01-20

46. Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston vs The Shield
47. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
48. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
49. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
50. AJ Lee & Tamina vs The Funcadactyls
51. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
52. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Raw 2013-10-07

53. Natalya, Eva Marie & JoJo vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendes

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-23

54. Mini Abismo *****, Dark Cuervo & Taya Valkyrie vs Mascarita Sagrada, Faby Apache & El Elegido
55. Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide vs Steve Pain, Toscano & Daga
56. Fenix, Cibernetico & Blue Demon Jr. vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Silver King

WWE Smackdown 2014-01-24

57. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs The Real Americans
58. Brodus Clay vs The Miz
59. AJ Lee vs Cameron
60. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
61. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
62. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
63. The Shield & New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston & The Usos

WCW Halloween Havoc 1991

64. El Gigante, Sting & Steiner Brothers vs Sting, Abdullah the Butcher, Cactus Jack, Diamond Studd & Big Van Vader (Chamber of Horros match)
65. The Creatures vs PN News & Big Josh
66. Beautiful Bobby vs Terrence Taylor
67. Jimmy Garvin vs Johnny B. Badd
68. Steve Austin vs Dustin Roades (WCW TV Championship)
69. Oz vs Bill Kazmaier
70. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
71. Flyin' Brian vs Richard Morton (WCW Light Heavyweight Championship)
72. Z-Man vs Rick Rude
73. The Patriots vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko (WCW Tag Team Championship)
74. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014

75. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
76. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
77. Randy Orton vs John Cena (WWE Unified Championship)
78. 30-Man Royal Rumble match

WWE Raw 2014-01-27

79. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Real Americans
80. Fandango vs R-Truth
81. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
82. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
83. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
84. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
85. AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina vs The Funkadactyls & Bella Twins
86. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena vs The Shield

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-30

87. Sexy Star, Magnifica & Mary Apache vs Jennifer Blake, Jarochita & Faaby Apache
88. Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
89. Los Psycho Circus vs La Secta (AAA Trios Championship)
90. Fenix, Cibernetico & El Mesias vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Daga & Texano Jr.


90 matches so far.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Mentioned earlier itt that I would end up doing worse than last years ~700...



Spoiler: 120 matches



Cena vs JBL - I Quit match - Judgment Day 05 
Elimination Chamber match - New Years Revolution 05 
Matt Hardy vs Edge - Cage match - Unforgiven 05
HHH vs Batista - Hell in a Cell match - Vengeance 05 
Benoit vs Regal - No Mercy 06 
Angle vs HBK - WM 21 
Edge/Foley/Lita vs Beulah/Tommy/Funk - ONS 06 
Money in the Bank match - WM 21 
4-way ladder match - Armageddon 06 
Edge vs Foley - WM 22
Edge vs HHH vs Cena - Backlash 06
Tanaka vs Awesome - ONS 05
Angle vs Undertaker - NWO 06
Benoit vs Finlay - Judgment Day 06
Rey vs Angle - 6/2/06 
Benoit vs Regal - Velocity 05 
Benoit vs FInlay - 11/24/06 
Eddie vs Angle - 4/14/05 
Edge vs Cena - TLC match -Unforgiven 06
Mutoh/Chono vs Sasaki/Hase - 11/1/90
Sasaki/Hase vs Koshinaka/Iizuka - 12/13/90
Randy Savage vs Jake Roberts - 1/31/92 
Sting vs Vader - Starrcade 92
Foley vs Vader - 4/17/93
Vader vs Steamboat - 5/30/93
Bret vs Owen - WM X
Headshrinkers vs Quebecers 
Foley vs Sabu - Hostile City Showdown 94
Foley/Payne vs Nasty Boys - Spring Stampede 94
Kawada vs Misawa - 7/24/95 
Misawa vs Kobashi - 3/1/03 
Makabe vs Fale - 1/4/13 
Goto vs Shibata - 1/4/13
Devitt vs Ibushi - 1/4 /13
Okada vs Naito - 1/4/13
Okada vs Shibata - 8/7/13
Okada vs Ishii - 8/8/13
Rey vs Eddie - 6/23/05
Rey vs Eddie - Judgment Day 05
Rey vs Eddie - Great American Bash 05
Rey vs Eddie - SummerSlam 05
Benoit vs Orton - 1/13/06
Benoit vs Orton - 1/27/06
Rey vs Eddie - Havoc 97
Shelton vs HBK - 5/2/05
Too Cool vs Dudleyz - 1/3/00
Angle vs Kane - 1/3/00
Chyna vs Hardcore Holly - 1/3/00
HHH vs Big Show - 1/3/00
Test/Moolah/Mae vs Albert/Boss Man - 1/3/00
Acolytes vs Mean Street Posse - 1/3/00
Jeff Hardy vs Al Snow - 1/3/00
Rock vs NAO/Xpac - 1/3/00
Austin vs Benoit - 5/31/01
HHH vs Flair - Taboo Tuesday
HHH vs Benoit - No Mercy 2000
HHH vs Rock - 
Tanahashi vs Ishii - 8/4/13
Tajiri/Eddie vs Team Angle - 
CZW vs ROH - 100th show
Morishima vs Bryan - MM II
Morishima vs Bryan - Man Up
Morishima vs Bryan - Glory By Honor 6 Night 2
Morishima vs Bryan - Rising Above 07
Morishima vs Bryan - Final Battle 08
Orton vs Undertaker - SummerSlam 05
Mankind vs HBK - Mind Games 
Jericho vs Rey - Bash 09
War Games 91
War Games 92
Konnan/Mysterio vs Psychosis/La Parka - ECW Hardcore TV
Malenko vs Rey - 7/8/96
Hugh Morris/Big Bubba vs Steve Regal/Dave Taylor - 7/8/96
Psychosis vs Eddie - 7/8/96
Juventud vs Rey - 3/9/96
Sabu vs Terry - Born to be Wired
Beulah vs Alfonso - As Good As it Gets (?)?
Bam Bam vs Taz - Heatwave - 98
Benoit vs HBK - 2/16/04
Benoit vs HBK - 5/2/04
Benoit vs HHH vs HBK - WM XX
Benoit vs HHH vs HBK - BackLash 04
Shibata vs Goto - 6/22/13
Kawada/Taue vs Misawa/Kobashi - 12/3/93
Rude vs Steamboat - Beach Blast 92
Zayn vs Cesaro - 8/21/13
Ted Dibiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (No DQ, Loser Leaves Town, Coal Miner's Glove on a Poll, Tuxedo, Cage match ) (3/22/85)
Edge vs Orton vs Cena vs HBK - Backlash 07
Cena vs HBK - Wrestlemania 23
MitB WM 23
Psychosis vs Rey - Mexican Death match
Edge vs Orton - 4/30/07
HHH vs Orton - No Mercy 07
Edge vs Undertaker - WM 24
Edge vs Undertaker - SummerSlam 08
Mankind vs Undertaker - KotR 98
Brock vs Cena - Extreme Rules 12
Jericho vs HBK - Unforgiven 08
Jericho vs HBK - No Mercy 08
HHH vs Hardy - No Mercy 08
Benoit vs Angle - 2/6/03
Benoit vs Angle - Royal Rumble 03
McGuinness vs Bryan - Rising Above 08
Bret vs Austin - April 97 RAW
Brock vs Jeff Hardy - Backlash 02
Wyatt vs Bryan - Royal Rumble 13
Cena vs Orton - Royal Rumble 13
Brock vs Show - Royal Rumble 13
Royal Rumble match 13
Bryan vs Gibson - Glory By Honor 4
Bryan vs Aries - Enter the Dragon
Bryan vs Joe - Fight of the Century
Bryan vs Punk - Over the Limit 12
Generico vs Claudio - KRR II
Bryan vs Antonio - 7/22/13
Steamboat vs Flair - Chi-Town Rumble
Steamboat vs Funk - CotC
Steamboat vs Luger - GAB 89
Steamboat/Rhodes vs Enforcers - 9/19/91
Rock vs Austin - WM X-7


----------



## sXeMope

End of January and I'm up to 132. Honestly that's like 100 more than I thought I'd watch. Not sure if I'm watching a lot because I want to, or because I want a big list:lol



Spoiler: January



1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04
67. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 05/23/04
68. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - AAW 11/30/13
69. Irish Airborne vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
70. Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace - AAW 11/30/13
71. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon - AAW 11/30/13
72. Keith Walker vs. Seaman & Moondog Bernard - AAW 11/30/13
73. Matt Cage vs. ACH - AAW 11/30/13
74. Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner vs. Tony Rican, Marion Fontaine & Mschif - AAW 11/30/13
75. Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose - AAW 11/30/13
76. Ricochet & Ethan Page vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
77. Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister - AAW 11/30/13
78. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
79. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
80. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
81. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
82. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/23/14
83. James Storm vs. Gunner - TNA 1/23/14
84. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - TNA 1/23/14
85. Matt Wheeler vs. Kongo Kong - LCW 1/25/14
86. Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
87. Tiffany, Estrellita & Marcela vs. Princesa Sughit, Princesa Blanca & Amapola - CMLL (Unsure of date)
88. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mistico - NJPW 8/11/09(?)
89. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW (Unsure of date)
91. Food Fighters vs. All Ivory Is Legal - ISW BKOTR II
92. GLADD Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
93. Team Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Kitsune & Shynron - ISW BKOTR II
94. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW BKOTR II
95. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
96. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
97. Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
98. Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
99. Shynron & Kitsune vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
100. Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
101. Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet - ISW BKOTR II
102. Food Fighters vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
103. Super Smash Bros vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling About Time
104. Leon St.Geovanni vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling About Time
105. Aaron Epic vs. Amber - Beyond Wrestling About Time
106. Team Tremendous vs. D.U.I vs Academy Of Anatomy vs. Connecticut Superstars - Beyond Wrestling About Time
107. RD Evans vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling About Time
108. Throwbacks vs. Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous - Beyond Wrestling About Time
109. Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling About Time
110. Jonny Mangue vs. Matt Fitchett - Beyond Wrestling About Time
111. Team Vega vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling About Time
112. Annie Social vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO9
113. Santana Garrett vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO9
114. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs. Jasmin & Jody D'Milo - AIW GNO9
115. Heidi Lovelace vs. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO9
116. Leah Von Dutch vs. Mickie Knuckles - AIW GNO9
117. Sassy Stephie vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO9
118. Taeler Hendrix vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO9
119. Nikki Storm vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO9
120. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs. Veda Scott & Shanna - AIW GNO9
121. Santana Garrett vs. Kimber Lee - AOW GNO10
122. Jody D'Milo vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO10
123. Sassy Stephie vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO10
124. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO10
125. Social Network vs. Bates & Bale - AIW GNO10
126. Leah Von Dutch vs. Shanna vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO10
127. Mickie Knuckles vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO10
128. Nikki Storm vs. Mia Yim - AIW GNO10
129. Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO10
130. David Starr vs. JT Dunn - CZW Tangled Web 6
131. Alex Colon, Biff Busick & Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland - CZW Tangled Web 6
132. Nevaeh vs. Shanna - CZW Tangled Web 6


----------



## smitlick

At 356... Unusually close to Platt so theres hope I guess. Doesnt help when my spare time is spent for like 10 hours watching two Shoot Interviews. (Not in a row but all up the Smothers & Hero Pt 2 went for ages)



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February
Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea


----------



## RKing85

good to see so many people involved this year!

1. Platt - 449
2. Smitlick - 356
3. BallsBalogna - 279
4. xxTalonxx - 255
5. Flux - 231
6. DoradaFan - 208
7. Miguel de Juan - 156
8. Mikey2Likely - 140
9. sXeMope - 132
10. bigbuxxx - 120
11. TheWeasel - 103
12. Ratman - 101
13. TomasThunder619 - 90
14. RKing85 - 83
15. MrWrestlingVIII - 64
16. Chiller88 - 54
17. KingCrash - 51
18. Racoonie - 35
19. just1988 - 19


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Up to 154 as of this moment. At this point last year I was already at 165 so I am behind. Had not watched much wrestling this week until the weekend. More on the plate for today!



Spoiler: Matches as of 2/2/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)


----------



## Platt

smitlick said:


> At 356... Unusually close to Platt so theres hope I guess. Doesnt help when my spare time is spent for like 10 hours watching two Shoot Interviews. (Not in a row but all up the Smothers & Hero Pt 2 went for ages)


I'm expecting you to be ahead of me by the end of this month.


----------



## just1988

*I've fallen quite far behind here, I need to update my list and catch up on a few shows. Good effort so far guys, keep it up!*


----------



## KingCrash

Gotten to 194, actually shocked I've watched that much given my work schedule. Another couple of blizzards for Tennessee (which means 2 inches of snow) and who knows how much I'll watch.



Spoiler: Updated as of Jan. 31



1/7
1. The Wyatt Family & Daniel Bryan vs. The Uso & Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/6/14)
2. Curtis Axel vs. Big E Langston (Raw 1/6/14)
3. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw 1/6/14)
4. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Raw 1/6/14)
5. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw 1/6/14)
6. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 1/6/14)

1/9
7. The Young Bucks vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
8. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
9. The Bro Mans vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (Impact 1/9/14)
10. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe (Impact 1/9/14)
11. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence (Impact 1/9/14)
12. Robert Roode vs. Sting (Impact 1/9/14)
13. AJ Styles vs. Magnus (Impact 1/9/14)

1/10
14. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/10/14)
15. Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/10/14)
16. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (1/10/14)
17. Matt Hardy vs. Adam Page (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
18. Silas Young vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
19. The Young Bucks vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
20. Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
21. reDRagon vs. Outlaw Inc. (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)

1/12
22. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
23. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
24. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
25. Kongo vs. Raymond Rowe (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
25. Corey Hollis vs. Mike Posey (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
26. Jay Lethal vs. Caprice Coleman (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
27 Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
28. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger (TNA Xplosion 1/8/14)
29. Petey Williams & Sonjay Dutt vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
30. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Chase Stevens & Riley Cassidy (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)

1/13
31. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Rob Terry & Doug Williams (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
32. Bad Influence vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
33. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
34. Team 3D vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
35. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
36. Team 3D vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
37. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Team 3D (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
38. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos (Raw 1/13/14)
39. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw 1/13/14)
40. The Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 1/13/14)
41. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Raw 1/13/14)
42. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi (Raw 1/13/14)
43. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/13/14)
44. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/13/14)
45. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
46. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos - Steel Cage (Raw 1/13/14)

1/14
47. Cheech vs. Michael Von Payton (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
48. Kevin Steen & Player Uno vs. Checkmate (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
49. Josh Alexander vs. Stu Grayson (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
50. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Athena vs. Portia Perez vs. Little Mae vs. Jessica James vs. Little Mae (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)
51. El Generico vs. Robert Evans (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)

1/16
52. Samoa Joe, Eric Young, Gunner, James Storm, Joe Park & ODB vs. The Bro-Mans, Bad Influence & Lei’D Tapa (Impact 1/16/14)
53. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (Impact 1/16/14)
54. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Impact 1/16/14)
55. Sting vs. Ethan Carter III (Impact 1/16/14)

1/17
56. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 1/17/14)
57. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/17/14)
58. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
59. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/17/14)
60. The Real Americans vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/17/14)
61. Trent Baretta vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 25)
62. Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado vs. Jon Davis vs. Caleb Konley vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 25)
63. Chris Hero vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 25)
64. Johnny Gargano & The Bravados vs. Rich Swann & The Young Bucks (EVOLVE 25)
65. AR Fox vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 25)
66. Mia Yim vs. Su Yung (EVOLVE 26)
67. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 26)
68. Chuck Taylor vs. Maxwell Chicago (EVOLVE 26)
69. The Bravados vs. Los Ben Dejos (EVOLVE 26)
70. Ricochet vs. Trent Baretta (EVOLVE 26)
71. AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis (EVOLVE 26)
72. Chris Hero vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 26)
73. The Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann (EVOLVE 26)

1/18
74. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 27)
75. Los Ben Dejos vs. Maxwell Chicago & Johnny Vandal (EVOLVE 27)
76. Rich Swann vs. Jon Davis (EVOLVE 27)
77. Chris Hero vs. Chuck Taylor (EVOLVE 27)
78. Ricochet & AR Fox vs. Trent Baretta & Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 27)
79. Johnny Gargano vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 27)

1/19
80. Ethan Carter III vs. Tommy Dreamer (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
81. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
82. Velvet Sky vs. Lei”D Tapa (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
83. Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
84. Bad Influence vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
85. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
86. Lethal Lockdown - Team Roode vs. Team Angle (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
87. Andrew Everett vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
88. Hanson vs. Cheeseburger (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
89. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
90. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Silas Young (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)

1/22
91. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
92. Thumbtack Jack vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
93. Thumbtack Jack vs. Ryuji Ito (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
94. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA-MS 3/6/09)
95. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
96. Big E Langston & The Rhodes vs. The Shield (Raw 1/20/14)
97. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw 1/20/14)
98. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw 1/20/14)
99. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/20/14)
100. Naomi & Cameron vs. AJ & Tamina Snuka (Raw 1/20/14)
101. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Raw 1/20/14)
102. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/20/14)
103. Necro Butcher vs. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dysfunction (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
104. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/14/09)
105. Mad Man Pondo vs. Thumbtack Jack (OHW 3/21/09)
106. Toby Klein vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/22/09)
107. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
108. WHACKS vs. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
109. Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
110. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dany Havoc vs. Jon Moxley (CZW 6/13/09)

1/23
111. Thumbtack Jack vs. Scotty Vortekz (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
112. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
113. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
114. Jon Moxley vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
115. Thumbtack Jack vs. Sami Callihan (CZW 10/25/09)
116. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
117. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (CZW 12/12/09)
118. Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack (wXw 3/3/10)
119. JC Bailey vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/13/10)
120. Sami Callihan vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/17/10)
121. Gunner vs. James Storm (Impact 1/23/14)
122. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (Impact 1/23/14)
123. Robert Roode vs. Kurt Angle (Impact 1/23/14)
124. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact 1/23/14)
125. Sting vs. Magnus (Impact 1/23/14)

1/24
126. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & The Big Show (Smackdown 1/24/14)
127. The Miz vs. Brodus Clay (Smackdown 1/24/14)
128. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Smackdown 1/24/14)
129. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores (Smackdown 1/24/14)
130. The Wyatt Family vs. The Prime Time Players (Smackdown 1/24/14)
131. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/24/14)
132. The Shield & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers, The Usos & Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/24/14)

1/28
132. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Preshow)
133. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
134. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
135. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
136. The 2014 Royal Rumble (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
137. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara (Raw 1/27/14)
138. Fandango vs. R-Truth (Raw 1/27/14)
139. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw 1/27/14)
140. The Usos vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/27/14)
141. Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw 1/27/14)
142. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Raw 1/27/14)
143. The Funk dactyls & The Bellas vs. AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox (Raw 1/27/14)
144. John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Raw 1/27/14)

1/29
145. Raymond Rowe vs. Corey Hollis (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
146. RD Evans vs. Mike Sells (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
147. RD Evans vs. Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
148. Matt Taven vs. TaDarius Thomas (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
149. Jay Briscoe vs. Bobby Fish (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
150. Willie Mack & B-Boy vs. Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
151. Kevin Steen vs. ACH (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
152. The Best Friends vs. Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
153. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
154. Roderick Strong vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
155. The Young Bucks vs. Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
156. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
157. A Lil Crazy vs. Ricky Starks & Kyle Hawk (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
158. Lil Tony vs. Thomas Shire (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
159. Bolt Brady vs. Carson (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
160. Jason Silver vs. JT LaMotta (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
161. Jessica James vs. Athena (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
162. Jessica James vs. Barbi Hayden vs. Amanda Fox (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
163. Athena vs. Davey Vega vs. Shawn Vexx (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
164. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Jaykus Plisken (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
165. The Submission Squad vs. Barrett Brown & Mat Fitchett (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
166. ACH vs. Matthew Palmer (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
167. The Electric Company vs. The Business (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
168. Scot Summers vs. Jerry Lynn (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
169. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Evan Gelistico (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)

1/30
170. K-ness, Dragon Kid & Gamma vs. Kenichiro Arai, Shachihoko BOY & Chihiro Tominaga (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
171. Akira Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk vs. T-Hawk vs. Jimmy Susumu (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
172. CIBA & Ryotsu Shimizu vs. U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria vs. Mondai Ryu & Kzy (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
173. Genki Horiguchi, Jimmy Kanda, & Ryo Saito vs. Eita, Flamita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
174. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii vs. Jimmy Kagetora & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
175. YAMATO, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong, Kzy & Mondai Ryu vs. Akira Tozawa, Shingo, Anthony Nese, Mike Sydal & Shachihoko BOY (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
176. Masato Yoshino vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
177. Gail Kim & Lei’D Tapa vs. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne (Impact 1/30/14)
178. Bad Influence vs. Gunner & James Storm (Impact 1/30/14)
179. The Bro-Mans vs. Eric Young & Abyss (Impact 1/30/14)
180. Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs. Magnus & Ethan Carter III (Impact 1/30/14)

1/31
181. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Zigger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
182. Xavier Woods vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/31/14)
183. The Prime Time Players vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 1/31/14)
184. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
185. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 1/31/14)
186. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg Jesse James (Smackdown 1/31/14)
187. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/31/14)
188. Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Chihiro Tominaga & Mike Sydal (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
189. Eita & Rocky Lobo vs. YAMATO & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
190. Naruki Doi vs. Ryotsu Shimizu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
191. CIMA, Dragon Kid & CIBA vs. U-T, Yosuke Santa Maria, & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
192. Ryo Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Don Fujii & Gamma (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
193. Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
194. Akira Tozawa vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> I'm expecting you to be ahead of me by the end of this month.


Really? Nice. I have a week off this month for a music festival and sideshows so will probably have a fair bit of time to catch up


----------



## Platt

I'm going to be away for two weeks working so I doubt I'll watch more than a couple of matches each day while I'm gone.


----------



## XxTalonxX

How many years has the wrestling challenge been going on?


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my more updated list up to 2-11-2014.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or mispelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Title)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF/World Tag Team/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronic (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)


----------



## RKing85

first half of Feb

CHIKARA Foggiest Notion - 7 matches (Von Dutch/Del Ray, Donst/Dunkerton, Four-Way, Hatfield/Generico, 6-man tag, Ophidian/Jigsaw, 3.0/Bravados)

Viva la Lucha - 6 matches (Sky/TJP, Dragon/Pierroth, 6-man tag, Young Bucks/Los Luchas, Demon/Fantasma, Misterio and Crazy/Border Patrol)

DG USA Live in LA - 6 matches (Generico/Horiguchi, Ishikawa/Butcher, PAC/Shingo, Arai and Isuasa/Dragon and Kendo, Saito and Yokosuka/Young Bucks, 6-man tag)

PWG Reason for the Season - 8 matches (8-man tag, Puma/Bradley, Romero/Styles, Triple Threat, Ryan/Lost, Punk/Dragon, Joe and Reyes/Danielson and Daniels, Pearce/Kazarian)

Total for first half of the month - 27
Year to date total - 110


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 11 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (47)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)



Current total= *148*


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I updated my list for mid Feb.

Total: 211



Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997


----------



## Flux

Spoiler: Mid feb update



1/1
1. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome 'LTP' Robinson vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2010
2. Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
3. The Cutler Brothers vs. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor - PWG DDT4 2010
4. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Akira Tozawa & YAMATO - PWG DDT4 2010
5. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2010
6. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
7. Chris Hero vs. Brandon Bonham - PWG DDT4 2010
8. The Young Bucks vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DDT4 2010
9. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome 'LTP' Robinson vs. Los Luchas - PWG DIO!
10. Ryan Taylor vs. Brandon Bonham - PWG DIO!
11. Scott Lost vs. Akira Tozawa - PWG DIO!
1/2
12. Joey Ryan & The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks & Malacki Jackson - PWG DIO! 
13. Christina Von Eerie vs. Candice Lerae - PWG DIO!
14. Brandon Gatson vs. Chris Hero - PWG DIO!
15. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
16. Tyler Breeze vs. Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
17. Sami Zayn vs. Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
18. Kevin Steen & Brian Kendrick vs. Peligro Abejas - PWG DIO!
1/3
19. Peter Avalon, Ryan Taylor & Malacki Jackson vs. Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime and Candice LeRae - PWG Seven
20. Brandon Bonham vs. Brian Cage - PWG Seven
21. Akira Tozawa vs. Chris Sabin - PWG Seven
22. Scott Lost vs. Scorpio Sky - PWG Seven
23. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - PWG Seven
24. Davey Richards vs. Chris Hero - PWG Seven
25. Peligro Abejas vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Brothers - PWG Seven
27. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
28. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
29. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Fernum - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
30. Kurt Angle and Gunner vs. Beer Money inc. - Impact Wrestling 1/2/14
1/4
31. The Young Bucks vs. Brandon Gatson and Willie Mack - PWG DDT4 2011
32. American Wolves vs. The RockNES Monsters - PWG DDT4 2011
33. The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Cutler Brothers - PWG DDT4 2011
34. The Briscoe Bros vs. Kevin Steen and Akira Tozawa - PWG DDT4 2011
35. American Wolves vs. The Young Bucks - PWG DDT4 2011
36. Kings of Wrestling vs. Nightmare Violence Connection - PWG DDT4 2011
37. Candice Lerae vs. Joey Ryan - PWG DDT4 2011
38. The Young Bucks vs. Nightmare Violence Connection - PWG DDT4 2011
1/7
39. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - WWE Raw 1/6/14
40. The Real Americans vs. The Brotherhood - WWE Raw 1/6/14
41. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow - WWE Raw 1/6/14
42. The Bella Twins vs. Aksana & Alicia Fox - WWE Raw 1/6/14
43. Too Cool & Rikishi vs. 3MB - WWE Raw 1/6/14
44. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns - WWE Raw 1/6/14
45. The Royal Rumble match - WWE Royal Rumble 2002
1/8
46. Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar - Ironman Match
47. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Champions 4 Way - NJPW Wrestlekingdom VIII
48. Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. The Killer Elite Squad - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom VIII
49, Rob Conway vs. Satoshi Kojima - NJPW Wrestlekingdom VIII
50. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat - Ironman Match - Beach Blast 1992
51. Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit - US title on WCW Sturday Night (don't know the date)
52. Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit - WCW Nitro 7/14/97
1/9
53. Summer Rae vs. Bayley - NXT 1/8/14
54. Colin Cassady . Aiden English - NXT 1/8/14
55. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/8/14
56. Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd - NXT 1/8/14
57. Hunico & Camacho vs. The Ascension - NXT 1/8/14
1/10
58. The Bromans vs. Eric Young and Joe Park - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
59. Samoa Joe vs. EC3 - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
60. Bad Influence vs. Kurt Angle - Steel Cage - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
61. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - Steel Cage - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
62. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - No DQ - Impact Wrestling 1/9/14
63. Mia Yim vs. Hailey Hatred - Remix Pro, not sure of the date
64. Finlay vs. Matt Hardy - Smackdown 6/22/07
65. R-Truth and Xavier Woods vs. The Real Americans - Main Event 1/8/14
66. Alberto Del Rio vs. Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
67. 3MB vs. The Brotherhood - Main Event 1/8/14
68. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
69. Scott Hall vs. Bradshaw - Backlash 2002
1/11
70. The James Gang and Chris Sabin vs. Team Canada - TNA Impact 6/8/06
71. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/10/14
72. ReyCara and Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel and Real Americans - Smackdown 1/10/14
73. Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston - Smackdown 1/10/14
74. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods - Smackdown 1/10/14
75. The Shield vs. CM Punk and The New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
1/12
76. Vader vs. Ricky Steamboat - Saturday Night Lumberjack Match
77. Scotty Riggs and Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit and Dean Malenko - Nitro ??/??/??
78. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Brian Pillman and Bobby Eaton - WCW Main Event ??/??/??
79. Bobby Eaton vs. Dustin Rhodes - WCW Power Hour 5/8/92
80. Mike Enos vs. Chris Benoit - Souled Out 1999
81. The Rockers vs. The Brainbusters - 1/23/89
82. The Boss vs. Vader - Spring Stampede 1994
83. Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee -EVOLVE 4
84. Arn Anderson vs. Dustin Rhodes - 1/4/92
1/13
85. Terry Funk and Dory Funk Jr. vs. The Original Sheik and Abdullah The Butcher - 12/15/77
1/14
86. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - RAW 1/13/14
87. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena - RAW 1/13/14
88. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 1/13/14
89. The Shield vs. CM Punk and The New Age Outlaws - RAW 1/13/14
90. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 1/13/14
91. The Rhodes Bros. vs. RyBaxel - RAW 1/13/14
92. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto bel Rio - RAW 1/13/14
93. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - Steel Cage Match - RAW 1/13/14
94. Johnny Saint vs. Fit FInlay - World Of Sport ??/??/??
95. Johnny Saint vs Naohiro Hoshikawa - M PRO 10/10/96
96. Vader vs. Dustin Rhodes - WCW COTC 29
1/15
97. Jack Swagger vs. Tyson Kidd - WWE Superstars 1/3/14
98. Terry Funk vs. Eddie Guerrero - ??/??/89
99. Edge vs. Booker T - Wrestlemania 18
1/16
100~!. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/15/14
101. CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan - NXT 1/15/14
102. Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley - NXT 1/15/14
103. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston 1/15/14
104. Bret Hart vs. Finlay - WCW Nitro 7/13/98
105. Martin Kirby vs. Finlay - SWE 4Everevolution
106. Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans - Pro Wrestling WAR 11/12/04
107. Bob Backlund vs. Ken Patera - Texas Death Match 5/19/80
1/17
108. 12 person intergender tag - Impact Wrestling 1/16/14
109. Bully Ray vs. Mr Anderson - Impact Wrestling 1/16/14
110. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim - Impact Wrestling 1/16/14
111. EC3 vs. Sting - Impact Wrestling 1/16/14
112. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Dynasty - Smackdown 1/17/14
113. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/17/14
114. Tamina vs. Naomi - Smackdown 1/17/14
115. Fandango vs. Big E Langston - Smackdown 1/17/14
116. The Real Americans vs. The Usos - Smackdown 1/17/14
117. Triple H vs. Shelton Benjamin - Raw 3/29/04
1/18
118. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Manhattan Mayhem II
119. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Man Up
120. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Glory By Honor V Night II
121. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Rising Above
122. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ROH Final Battle 2008
1/19
123. Austin Aries vs. Ricky Reyes - ROH Hell Freezes Over
124. Nigel McGuinness vs. Tony Mamaluke - ROH Hell Freezes Over
125. Alex Shelley and Jimmy Rave vs. Claudio Castagnoli and Azrieal - ROH Hell Freezes Over
126. Roderick Strong vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide - ROH Hell Freezes Over
127. Jay Lethal vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH Hell Freezes Over
128. Jack Evans vs. Adam Pearce vs. Sal Rinauro vs. Trik Davis vs. Jason Blade vs. Kid Mikeaze - ROH Hell Freezes Over
129. BJ Whitmer vs. Samoa Joe - ROH Hell Freezes Over
130. Matt Sydal vs. AJ Styles - ROH Hell Freezes Over
131. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ROH Hell Freezes Over
132. Jack Evans, Matt Sydal and Jimmy Yang vs. Adam Pearce, Jimmy Jacobs and BJ Whitmer - ROH Tag Wars 2006
133. The Embassy vs. Tony Mamaluke, Jay Fury and Sal Rinauro - ROH Tag Wars 2006
134. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chad Collyer - ROH Tag Wars 2006
135. Ace Steel vs. Sterling Keenan - ROH Tag Wars 2006
136. Delirious vs. Nigel McGuinness - ROH Tag Wars 2006
137. Low Ki vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH Tag Wars 2006
138. Jack Evans, Matt Sydal and Jimmy Yang vs. The Embassy - ROH Tag Wars 2006
139. Bryan Danielson and Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong and Austin Aries - ROH Tag Wars 2006
1/20
140. Adam Pearce vs. Jay Fury - ROH Dissension
141. Jay Lethal vs. Jimmy Yang - ROH Dissension
142. Sal Rinauro, Tony Mamaluke and Delirious vs. The Embassy - ROH Dissension
143. Jack Evans vs. Low Ki - ROH Dissension
144. Ace Steel and Claudio Castagnoli vs. Chad Collyer and Nigel McGuinness - ROH Dissension
145. Generation Next vs. Lacey's Angels - ROH Dissension
146. Matt Sydal vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH Dissension
147. Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles
1/21
148. The Rhodes Dynasty and Big E Langston vs. The Shield - WWE Raw 1/20/14
149. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk - WWE Raw 1/20/14
150. The Funkadactyls vs. AJ and Tamina - WWE 1/20/14
151. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - WWE 1/20/15
1/23
152. Arn Anderson vs. Randy Savage - Nitro 1/1/96
153. Steven Regal vs. Chris Benoit - Nitro 1/1/96
154. Sting and Luger vs. The Super Assassins - Nitro 1/1/96
155. Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan - Nitro 1/1/96
156. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/22/14
157. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev- NXT 1/22/14
158. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/22/14
159. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/22/14
160. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/22/14
161. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara - Main Event 1/22/14
1/24
162. Gunner vs. James Storm - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
163. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
164. Bobby Roodes vs. Kurt Angle - Steel Cage Match - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
165. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
166. Magnus vs. Sting - Impact Wrestling 1/23/14
167. Los Matadores and SIn Cara vs. 3MB - Superstars 1/23/14
168. Samuel Shaw vs. Dewey Barnes - TNA Xplosion 1/22/14
169. Bobby Roodes vs. Jeff Hardy - TNA Genesis 2012
170. Miz and Morrison vs. Rey Mysterio and Shawn Michaels - Raw 11/17/08
171. Big Show vs. Luke Gallows - Superstars 9/9/10
172. Big Show vs. Festus - Smackdown 09 EC Qualifying match
173. The Giant vs. Arn Anderson - Nitro 5/20/95
174. Stone Cold vs. Chris Benoit - Raw 5/28/01
175. Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen - ROH on SBG 1/11/14
1/27
176. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
177. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show- WWE Royal Rumble 2014
178. Randy Orton vs. John Cena- WWE Royal Rumble 2014
179. The Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
180. Jushin Lyger vs. Owen Hart - NJPW 4/28/91
181. Koko B. Ware vs. Owen Hart - Superstars 6/18/94
182. Yokozuna vs. Koko B Ware - Raw 1/11/93
183. Koko B Ware vs. Jeff Jarrett - Raw 3/21/94
184. Koko Ware vs. Jerry Lawler - CWA Memphis 1979
185. Mike Enos vs. Goldberg - WCW Thunder
186. Hak vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW Spring Stampede 1999
1/28
187. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara - Raw 1/27/14 
188. Fandango vs. R-Truth - Raw 1/27/14
189. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz - Raw 1/27/14
190. The Usos vs. Rybaxel - Raw 1/27/14
191. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston - Raw 1/27/14
192. The Rhodes Dynasty vs. New Age Outlaws - Raw 1/27/14!
193. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus and John Cena vs. The Shield - Raw 1/27/14
194. Ken Shamrock vs. Mankind - WWF Judgement Day 1998
195. TAKA Michinoki vs. Christian - WWF Judgement Day 1998
196. TAKA Michinoku vs. The Great Sasuke - Raw 7/7/97
197. TAKA Michinoku vs. Pantera - WWF No Way Out 1998
198. M-Pro 10 Man Tag - M-Pro 10/10/96
199. Perry Saturn and Chris Benoit vs. The Jersey Triad - WCW BATB 1999
200. La Parka vs. Adrian Byrd - ??/??/??
1/29
201. Christian vs. Chris Jericho - RAW Steel Cage Match 2004
202. Christoper Daniels vs, Samoa Joe - Impact 4/13/06
203. Christopher Daniels vs. Jeff Hardy - Impact Wrestling 1/24/13
204. Christopher Daniels vs. Samoa Joe - Final Resolution 2006
205. Christopher Daniels vs. Petey Williams - No Surrender 2005
206. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal - Bound For Glory 2007
207. Psychosis vs. Rey Misterio Jr - Bash At The Beach 1996
208. Chris Benoit vs. Alex Wright - Nitro 1/8/96
209. Steven Regal vs. Eddie Guerrero - Nitro 1/8/96
210. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sting - Nitro 1/8/96
211. Arn Anderson and Ric Flair vs. Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage - Nitro 1/8/96
212. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga - Falls Count Anywhere - One Night Stand 2008
213. Beth Phoenix vs. Melina - I Quit Match - One Night Stand 2008
214. Doug Williams vs. Kazarian - Sacrifice 2010
1/30
215. The Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 1/29/14
216. Corey Graves vs. Camacho - NXT 1/29/14
217. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks - NXT 1/29/14
218. Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/29/14
219. CJ Parker vs. The Miz - NXT 1/29/14
220. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch - NXT 1/29/14
221. CM Punk vs. Jerry Lynn - IWA 6YA - 10/05/0
222. Kevin Steen vs. Mike Bennett - Stretcher Match - ROH Final Battle 2013
223. William Regal vs. Ultimo Dragon - WCW Slamboree 1997
224. Scotty Riggs vs. Mikey WHipwreck - Spring Stampede 1999
1/31
225. Lei'd Tapa and Gail Kim vs. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne - Impact Wrestling 1/30/14
226. Bad Influence vs. Storm and Gunner - Impact Wrestling 1/30/14
227. Abyss and Eric Young vs. The Bromans - Impact Wrestling 1/30/14
228. EC3 and Magnus vs. Samoa Joe and Kurt Angle - Impact Wrestling 1/30/14
229. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 1/31/14
230. Jack Swagger vs. Christian - Smackdown 1/31/14
231. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus and Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/31/14
2/1
232. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 4/7/06
233. Smackdown Elimination Chamber - Elimination Chamber 2011
234. Christian vs. Drew McIntyre - Superstars 5/31/12
235. Alex Wright vs. Norman Smiley - WCW Thunder 9/24/98
236. Christian vs. DH Smith - ECW 6/16/09
237. Kane vs. Matt Hardy - Summerslam 2004
2/3
238. PAC and Masato Yoshino vs. Johnny Gargano and Chuck Taylor - DGUSA United
239. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Jack Swagger - ECW 12/22/09
240. Big Van Walter vs. Zach Sabre Jr. - wXw 8/18/13
241. Hot & Spicy vs Ricochet and Chuck Taylor - wXw 16 Carat 2013 Day Two
242. Sumerian Deathsquad vs. RockSkillet - wXw Fan Appreciation Weekend Day Two
243. Zach Sabre Jr. vs. Akira Tozawa - Magnum Pro Battle Royale Cup 
244. Eddy Guerrero vs. Alex Wright - Nitro 6/22/98
245. Drew Gulak vs. Biff Bussick - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
2/4
246. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston and Big E Langston - Raw 2/3/14
247. Christian vs. Jack Swagger- Raw 2/3/14
248. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Dynasty - Steel Cage Match - Raw 2/3/14
249. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder - Raw 2/3/14
250. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 2/3/14
251. The Wyatt Family vs. R-Truth, Xavier Woods and Dolph Ziggler - Raw 2/3/14
252. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton - Raw 2/3/14
253. Arn Anderson, Larry Zybysko and Bobby Eaton vs. Dustin Rhodes, Nikit Koloff and Ricky Steamboat - WCWSN 5/23/92
254. Candice LeRae vs. Cheerleader Melissa - Qpro #2
255. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Jericho vs. Faces of Fear - 2/24/97
256. Arn Anderson vs. Alex Wright - WCW Worldwide 4/15/95
257. Arn Anderson vs. Alex Wright - Slamboree 1995
2/5
258. Jake Roberts vs. The Big Bossman - 4/13/90
259. El Hijo Del Santo vs. ***** Casas - Mask vs. Hair
260. Mascarita Dorada vs. Pierrothito - CHIKARA Young Lions cup VII Night 3
261. Quacksaw vs. The Young Bucks - CHIKARA King Of Trios 2010 Night 3
262. Brodie Lee vs. Ultramantis Black - CHIKARA Joshimania
263. Chuck Taylor vs. Fire Ant - CHIKARA Cibernetico (not sure what year, 2011 maybe)
264. Stan Hansen vs. Andre The Giant - NJPW 5/18/78
265. Stan Hansen vs. Andre The Giant - NJPW 9/23/81
266. Chris Jericho vs. Masahiro Chono - WCW/NWO Souled Out 1997
267. Big Bubba vs. Hugh Morrus - WCW/NWO Souled Out 1997
268. Jeff Jarrett vs. Mr Wall Street - WCW/NWO Souled Out 1997
269. Buff Bagwell vs. Scotty Riggs - WCW/NWO Souled Out 1997
270. Scott Norton vs. Diamond Dallas Page - WCW/NWO Souled Out 1997
271. The Outsider vs. The Steiner Brothers - WCW/NWO Souled Out 1997
272. Eddie Guerrero vs. Syxx - Ladder Match - WCW/NWO Souled Out 1997
273. Hulk Hogan vs. The Giant - WCW/NWO Souled Out
274. Team Clay vs. Team Tensai - Survivor Series 2012
275. Ricky Steamboat vs. Ric Flair - Chi Town Rumble
2/6
276. Ricky Steamboat vs. Ric Flair - COTC 2/3 Falls
277. Fandango vs. The Miz - Main Event 2/5/14
278. Alberto Del Rio vs. Zack Ryder - Main Event 2/5/14
279. Curtis Axel vs. Big E Langston - Main Event 2/5/14
280. Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan - Steet Fight - Raw 2012
281. Daniel Bryan vs. Trent Barreta - Superstars 9/29/11
282. Daniel Bryan vs. Seth Rollins - Raw 6/10/13
283. Ricky Steamboat vs. Ric Flair - Wrestlewar
284. Vance Archer vs. Chris Masters - Superstars 2010
285. Alexander Rusev - NXT 2/5/14
286. Emma vs. Alicia Fox - NXT 2/5/14
287. Sylvestor Lefort vs. Mason Ryan - NXT 2/5/14
288. Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd - NXT 2/5/14
289. Corey Graves vs. Adrian Neville - NXT 2/5/14
2/7
290. Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Psichosis - Super J Cup 1995
291. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers - Halloween Havoc 1990
292. Doom vs. Arn Anderson and Barry Windham - Starrcade 1990
293. Mickie James vs. Tirsh Stratus - Wrestlemania 22
294. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler and Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 2/7/14
295. Nikki Bella vs. AJ Lee - Smackdown 2/7/14
296. Antonio Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan - Smackdown 2/7/14
297. Sheamus vs. Ryback - Smackdown 2/7/14
298. Goldust vs. Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 2/7/14
299. Christian vs. Randy Orton - Smackdown 2/7/14
300. Ric Flair and Barry Windham vs. Eddie GIlbert and Ricky Steamboat - WCWSN 1/29/89
301. Christian vs. Drew McIntyre - Superstars 5/31/12
302. Ricochet vs. Chris Hero - Evolve 25
2/8
303. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/94
304. Dynamite Kid vs. Tiger Mask - 4/21/83
305. The Elimination Chamber - New Year's Revolution 2005
2/9
306. Kevin Steen and El Generico vs. The American Wolves - Tables are legal
307. Rick Martel vs. Buddy Rose - 2/3 Falls - Portland 8/9/80
308. Arn Anderson vs. Barry Windham - 2/3 Falls - WCWSN 6/6/92
309. Sami Zayn vs. Antonio Cesaro - 2/3 Falls - NXT
2/12
310. Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King - ROH Night Of The Butcher II
311. Tag Team Scramble - ROH Night Of The Butcher II
312. El Generico vs. Tyler Black - ROH Night Of The Butcher II
313. Chris Hero vs. Erick Stevens - ROH Night Of The Butcher II
314. Claudio Castagnoli and Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson and Austin Aries - ROH night Of The Butcher II
315. The Sweet N Sour Gauntlet - ROH Night Of The Butcher II
316. Brent Albright vs. Go Shiozaki - ROH Night Of The Butcher II
317. Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Necro Butcher - ROH Night Of The Butcher II
318. Chris Jericho vs. Triple H - Last Man Standing - Fully Loaded 2000
319. William Regal vs. Evan Bourne - Superstars 3/4/10
320. William Regal vs. Super Crazy - Heat 6/24/07 
321. Ric Flair and Barry Windham vs. The Midnight Express - COTC 1988
322. Shane Strickland vs. Joe Gacy - CZW 15th Anniversary
323. Caleb Konley vs. Pepper Parks - CZW 15th Anniversary
324. Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary
325. Matt Tremont vs. Devon Moore - CZW 15th Anniversary
326. Candice LeRae vs. Kimber Lee - CZW 15th Anniversary
327. Four Team Tornado Tag Match - CZW 15th Anniversary
328. The Beaver Boys vs. Murderers Row - CZW 15th Anniversary
329. AR Fox vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Blk Jeez vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
330. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 15th Anniversary
331. Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
2/13
332. Natalya, Bayley and Emma vs. Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks and Summer Rae - NXT 2/12/14
333. Colin Cassady vs. Aiden English - NXT 2/12/14
334. CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger - NXT 2/12/14
335. Wyatt Family squash - NXT 2/12/14
336. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara - Main Event 2/12/14
337. Natalya vs. Aksana - Main Event 2/12/14
2/13
338. Matt Hardy vs. Mark Henry - ECW 8/19/08
339. EC3 vs. Gunner - Impact Wrestling 2/13/14
340. EC3 and Magnus vs. James Storm and Gunner - Impact Wrestling 2/13/14- Impact Wrestling 2/13/14
341. The Bromans vs. The Wolves and Samoa Joe - Impact Wrestling 2/13/14
342. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud - Impact Wrestling 2/13/14
343. Mr Anderson vs. Bully Ray - Impact Wrestling 2/13/14
344. Chris Benoit, Shawn Michaels, Shelton Benjamin and Mick Foley vs. Evolution - Raw 4/12/04
345. Ric Flair vs. Kerry Von Erich - Hawaii 10/12/85
346. Sheamus, Christian and Daniel Bryan vs. The Shield- Smackdown 2/14/14
347. Fandango vs. The Miz - Smackdown 2/14/14
348. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 2/14/14
349. The Rhodes Dynasty and The Usos vs. The New Age Outlaws and Rybaxel - Smackdown 2/14/14
350. Darren Young vs. Damien Sandow - Smackdown 2/14/14
351. Antonio Cesaro vs. Randy Orton - Smackdown 2/14/14


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII

Spoiler: mid-february update



TNA Impact 1/2
1. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
2. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin 
3. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Fernum 
4. Angle/Gunner vs. Beer Money 
5. Bully Ray vs. Joe Park

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 1/4
6. Bush/Captain NJ/Tenzan/Honma vs. Liger/Nakanish/Machine/Komatsu
7. Bucks vs. Hooligans vs. Taichi/TAKA vs. Time Splitters
8. Gallows/Anderson vs. Killer Elite Squad
9. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway
10. Sakuraba/Nagata vs. Gracies 
11. Muta/Yano vs. Suzuki/Benjamin 
12. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale
13. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
14. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt
15. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 
16. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 

WWE Raw 1/6
17. Usos/Mysterio vs. Bryan/Harper/Rowan
18. Curtis Axel vs. Big E. Langston
19. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio
20. Real Americans vs. Cody/Goldust
21. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow
22. Bella Twins vs. Aksana/Alicia Fox
23. Too Cool vs. 3MB
24. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns 

TNA Impact 1/9 
25. EY/Park vs. Bromans
26. EC III vs. Samoa Joe
27. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence
28. Bobby Roode vs. Sting
29. AJ Styles vs. Magnus 

WWE Raw 1/13
30. Usos vs. Bryan/Wyatt 

TNA Impact/Genesis 1/16 
31. Team Dixie vs. Team Sting
32. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson
33. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne 
34. Sting vs. EC III

WWE Raw 1/20
35. The Shield vs. Big E/Cody/Goldust
36. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods
37. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn
38. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio
39. Usos vs. Rowan/Harper
40. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

TNA Impact/Genesis 1/23
41. Gunner vs. James Storm
42. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries
43. Bobby Roode vs. Kurt Angle
44. Rockstar Spud vs. Samoa Joe
45. Magnus vs. Sting

WWE Royal Rumble 1/26 
46. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust
47. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt
48. Big Show vs. Brock Lesnar
49. John Cena vs. Randy Orton 
50. Rumble Match 

WWE Raw 1/27
51. Real Americans vs. Mysterio/Sin Cara 
52. R-Truth vs. Fandango
53. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
54. Usos vs. Ryback/Axel
55. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
56. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust
57. Cena/Sheamus/Bryan vs. The Shield 

TNA Impact 1/30
58. Rayne/Sky vs. Kim/Tapa
59. Bad Influence vs. Gunner/Storm
60. Bromans vs. Abyss/EY
61. Magnus EC III vs. Angle/Joe 

WWE Smackdown 1/31
62. The Shield vs. Bryan/Sheamus/Mysterio 

Others in January:
WCW Nitro 12/11/95:
63. Hogan/Sting vs. Flair/Arn

WCW Nitro 12/4/95:
64. The Giant vs. Scott Norton
65. Sting vs. Kurasawa

WCW Slamboree 1998:
66. Cruiserweight Battle Royal 

ECW It Ain't Seinfeid 1998:
67. FBI vs. Meanie/Nova 

WCW Nitro 11/27/95:
68. Sting/Luger vs. Arn/Pillman 

WCW Sat. Night 12/16/95:
69. Sting vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman

---------

February 

NJPW Road to New Beginning 2/2: 
70. Tanaka/Komatsu vs. Taichi/TAKA
71. Liger/Tiger/BUSHI vs. Takahashi/YOSHI-HASHI/Jado
72. Tenzan/Kojima/Desperado vs. Nagata/Nakanishi/Ibushi
73. KES/Suzuki vs. Bullet Club
74. Makabe/Taguchi/Time Splitters vs. Bullet Club
75. Goto/Tanahashi/Naito vs. Okada/Nakamura/Ishii 

WWE Raw 2/3:
76. The Shield vs. Mysterio/Big E/Kofi
77. Christian vs. Jack Swagger 
78. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust 
79. Zack Ryder vs. Titus O'Neil 
80. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
81. Wyatts vs. Ziggler/Truth/Woods 

TNA Impact 2/6: 
82. Eric Young vs. Abyss 
83. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion 
84. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus 
85. Samoa Joe vs. Bobby Roode 

WCW Starrcade 1995: 
86. Chris Benoit vs. Jushin Liger 
87. Alex Wright vs. Koji Kanemoto 
88. Lex Luger vs. Masahiro Chono
89. Johnny B. Badd vs. Mr. Saito 
90. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani 
91. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
92. Sting vs. Kensuke Sasaki
93. Sting vs. Lex Luger vs. Ric Flair
94. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair 

NJPW The New Beginning 2/9:
95. Liger/Desperado vs. Ibushi/BUSHI
96. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
97. Nagata/Sakuraba vs. Yano/Iizuka
98. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver 
99. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum 
100. Naito/Honma vs. Ishii/Takahashi
101. Makabe/Taguchi/Time Splitters vs. Bullet Club 
102. Goto/Shibata vs. Okada/YOSHI-HASHI
103. Killer Elite Squad vs. Anderson/Gallows 
104. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 

WWE Raw 2/10
105. Sheamus/Christian vs. The Real Americans
106. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio 
107. The Usos vs. Ryback/Axel 
108. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose 

NJPW The New Beginning 2/11:
109. Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters
110. Suzuki/KES vs. Bullet Club 
111. Liger/Tanahashi vs. Takahashi/Nakamura 
112. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii 

TNA Impact 2/13:
113. Gunner/Storm vs. EC III/Magnus 
114. Bromans/Ion vs. Wolves/Joe 
115. Rockstar Spud vs. MVP 
116. Mr. Anderson vs. Bully Ray 

WWF WrestleMania IX:
117. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka 

WWF Superstars 1/28/95:
118. Kama vs. Matt Hardy 

WWF Superstars 4/15/95:
119. The Smoking Gunns vs. Kwang/Hakushi


----------



## sXeMope

Mid-February update. Life things got pretty shitty and I haven't been in the mood to watch much.



Spoiler: list



January
1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04
67. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 05/23/04
68. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - AAW 11/30/13
69. Irish Airborne vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
70. Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace - AAW 11/30/13
71. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon - AAW 11/30/13
72. Keith Walker vs. Seaman & Moondog Bernard - AAW 11/30/13
73. Matt Cage vs. ACH - AAW 11/30/13
74. Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner vs. Tony Rican, Marion Fontaine & Mschif - AAW 11/30/13
75. Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose - AAW 11/30/13
76. Ricochet & Ethan Page vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
77. Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister - AAW 11/30/13
78. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
79. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
80. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
81. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
82. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/23/14
83. James Storm vs. Gunner - TNA 1/23/14
84. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - TNA 1/23/14
85. Matt Wheeler vs. Kongo Kong - LCW 1/25/14
86. Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
87. Tiffany, Estrellita & Marcela vs. Princesa Sughit, Princesa Blanca & Amapola - CMLL (Unsure of date)
88. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mistico - NJPW 8/11/09(?)
89. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW (Unsure of date)
91. Food Fighters vs. All Ivory Is Legal - ISW BKOTR II
92. GLADD Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
93. Team Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Kitsune & Shynron - ISW BKOTR II
94. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW BKOTR II
95. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
96. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
97. Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
98. Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
99. Shynron & Kitsune vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
100. Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
101. Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet - ISW BKOTR II
102. Food Fighters vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
103. Super Smash Bros vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling About Time
104. Leon St.Geovanni vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling About Time
105. Aaron Epic vs. Amber - Beyond Wrestling About Time
106. Team Tremendous vs. D.U.I vs Academy Of Anatomy vs. Connecticut Superstars - Beyond Wrestling About Time
107. RD Evans vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling About Time
108. Throwbacks vs. Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous - Beyond Wrestling About Time
109. Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling About Time
110. Jonny Mangue vs. Matt Fitchett - Beyond Wrestling About Time
111. Team Vega vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling About Time
112. Annie Social vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO9
113. Santana Garrett vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO9
114. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs. Jasmin & Jody D'Milo - AIW GNO9
115. Heidi Lovelace vs. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO9
116. Leah Von Dutch vs. Mickie Knuckles - AIW GNO9
117. Sassy Stephie vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO9
118. Taeler Hendrix vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO9
119. Nikki Storm vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO9
120. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs. Veda Scott & Shanna - AIW GNO9
121. Santana Garrett vs. Kimber Lee - AOW GNO10
122. Jody D'Milo vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO10
123. Sassy Stephie vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO10
124. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO10
125. Social Network vs. Bates & Bale - AIW GNO10
126. Leah Von Dutch vs. Shanna vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO10
127. Mickie Knuckles vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO10
128. Nikki Storm vs. Mia Yim - AIW GNO10
129. Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO10
130. David Starr vs. JT Dunn - CZW Tangled Web 6
131. Alex Colon, Biff Busick & Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland - CZW Tangled Web 6
132. Nevaeh vs. Shanna - CZW Tangled Web 6

February
133. Drew Gulak vs. Colt Cabana - NPWD 2014
134. The Baltic Seige vs. Bloc Party - NPWD 2014
135. Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister - CZW Tangled Web 6
136. 4Loco vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Tangled Web 6
137. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox - CZW Tangled Web 6
138. Osirian Portal vs. BLK OUT - CZW Tangled Web 6
139. Drew Gulak vs. Masada - CZW Tangled Web 6
140. Rory Mondo, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky 13 - CZW Tangled Web 6
141. Team Tremendous vs. Professional Revolution - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
142. Aaron Epic vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
143. Mr. Touchdown vs. Max Raptor - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
144. Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint - LCW 02/01/14
145. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Sean Harddrive & Danny Todd - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
146. Johnny Cockstrong vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
147. Usurper vs. Addy Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
148. Worst Case Scenario vs. Destruction Under Impact - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
149. Jaka vs. Matthew Justice - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
150. Garden State Gods vs. KOA - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
151. Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
152. Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - PWG ASW9 N2
153. Ronin vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW9 N2
154. Trent? vs. Paul London - PWG ASW9 N2
155. AR Fox, Ricochet, Rich Swann vs. Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines - PWG ASW9 N2
156. TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol - PWG ASW9 N2
157. Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG ASW9 N2
158. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW9 N2
159. Drake Younger vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW9 N2
160. Bushi & Valiente vs. KUSHIDA & Yohei Komatsu - NJPW 10/25/13
161. Barretta & Brian Kendrick vs. Young Bucks - NJPW 10/25/13
162. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Jado & Gedo - NJPW 10/25/13
163. Forever Hooligans vs. Suzuki-Gun - NJPW 10/25/13
164. Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka - NJPW 10/25/13
165. Captain New Japan & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Tomaoki Homna - NJPW 10/25/13
166. Chaos vs. Tanahashi, Makabe, & Nagata - NJPW 10/25/13
167. Complete Players vs. Ibushi & Naiti - NJPW 10/25/13
168. Bullet Club vs. Chaos - NJPW 10/25/13
169. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 04/27/02
170. AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH 6/22/02
171. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH 6/22/02
172. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 6/22/02
173. Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Low-Ki - ROH 1/11/03
174. Joe Gacy vs. Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
175. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
176. Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
177. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
178. Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
179. Antonio Inoki vs. Great Antonio - ??/??/??
180. Prophecy vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red - ROH 3/15/03
181. Headbangers & Taka Michinoku vs. Kaientai - WWF KOTR98
182. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ken Shamrock - WWF KOTR98
183. The Rock vs. Dan Severn - WWF KOTR98
184. Too Much vs. Al Snow & Head - WWF KOTR98
185. X-Pac vs. Owen Hart - WWF KOTR98
186. New Age Outlaws vs. New Midnight Express - WWF KOTR98
187. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock - WWF KOTR98
188. Undertaker vs. Mankind - WWF KOTR98
189. Kane vs. Stone Cold - WWF KOTR98
190. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Submission Squad vs. Youthanazia vs. Hot Young Best Friends - AIW Dead Presidents
191. Bobby Beverly vs. Davey Vega vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Colin Delaney vs. Ty Colton - AIW Dead Presidents
192. Colt Cabana vs. Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
193. Kevin Steen vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
194. Tim Donst vs. Chris Hero - AIW Dead Presidents
195. Ultramantis Black vs. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Dead Presidents
196. Ethan Page vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Dead Presidents
197. Battle Royal - Dreamwave 12/07/13
198. AC/DC vs. Zero Gravity - Dreamwave 12/07/13
199. Chris Castro vs. Ricochet - Dreamwave 12/07/13
200. Cousin Bobby vs. Waylon Beck - Dreamwave 12/07/13
201. Sports Entertainment vs. Dan Lawrence & Judd The Janitor vs. Vic Capri & Arya Daivari vs. Helter Skelter - Dreamwave 12/07/13
202. Reed Bentley vs. Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave 12/07/13
203. Matt Cage vs. Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave 12/07/13
204. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Chris Hero - Dreamwave 12/07/13
205. Luther, Yabo The Clown & Gangrel vs. Mason Beck, Cousin Dixie & Bucky Collins - Dreamwave 12/07/13
206. Shane Hollister vs. Christian Rose - Dreamwave 12/07/13


----------



## KingCrash

Mid February update, 2 inches of snow in Tenn. = Armageddon & time to watch matches.



Spoiler: Mid Feb. Update



1/7
1. The Wyatt Family & Daniel Bryan vs. The Uso & Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/6/14)
2. Curtis Axel vs. Big E Langston (Raw 1/6/14)
3. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw 1/6/14)
4. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Raw 1/6/14)
5. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw 1/6/14)
6. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 1/6/14)

1/9
7. The Young Bucks vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
8. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
9. The Bro Mans vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (Impact 1/9/14)
10. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe (Impact 1/9/14)
11. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence (Impact 1/9/14)
12. Robert Roode vs. Sting (Impact 1/9/14)
13. AJ Styles vs. Magnus (Impact 1/9/14)

1/10
14. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/10/14)
15. Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/10/14)
16. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (1/10/14)
17. Matt Hardy vs. Adam Page (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
18. Silas Young vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
19. The Young Bucks vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
20. Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
21. reDRagon vs. Outlaw Inc. (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)

1/12
22. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
23. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
24. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
25. Kongo vs. Raymond Rowe (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
25. Corey Hollis vs. Mike Posey (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
26. Jay Lethal vs. Caprice Coleman (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
27 Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
28. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger (TNA Xplosion 1/8/14)
29. Petey Williams & Sonjay Dutt vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
30. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Chase Stevens & Riley Cassidy (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)

1/13
31. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Rob Terry & Doug Williams (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
32. Bad Influence vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
33. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
34. Team 3D vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
35. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
36. Team 3D vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
37. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Team 3D (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
38. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos (Raw 1/13/14)
39. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw 1/13/14)
40. The Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 1/13/14)
41. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Raw 1/13/14)
42. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi (Raw 1/13/14)
43. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/13/14)
44. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/13/14)
45. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
46. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos - Steel Cage (Raw 1/13/14)

1/14
47. Cheech vs. Michael Von Payton (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
48. Kevin Steen & Player Uno vs. Checkmate (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
49. Josh Alexander vs. Stu Grayson (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
50. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Athena vs. Portia Perez vs. Little Mae vs. Jessica James vs. Little Mae (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)
51. El Generico vs. Robert Evans (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)

1/16
52. Samoa Joe, Eric Young, Gunner, James Storm, Joe Park & ODB vs. The Bro-Mans, Bad Influence & Lei’D Tapa (Impact 1/16/14)
53. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (Impact 1/16/14)
54. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Impact 1/16/14)
55. Sting vs. Ethan Carter III (Impact 1/16/14)

1/17
56. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 1/17/14)
57. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/17/14)
58. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
59. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/17/14)
60. The Real Americans vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/17/14)
61. Trent Baretta vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 25)
62. Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado vs. Jon Davis vs. Caleb Konley vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 25)
63. Chris Hero vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 25)
64. Johnny Gargano & The Bravados vs. Rich Swann & The Young Bucks (EVOLVE 25)
65. AR Fox vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 25)
66. Mia Yim vs. Su Yung (EVOLVE 26)
67. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 26)
68. Chuck Taylor vs. Maxwell Chicago (EVOLVE 26)
69. The Bravados vs. Los Ben Dejos (EVOLVE 26)
70. Ricochet vs. Trent Baretta (EVOLVE 26)
71. AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis (EVOLVE 26)
72. Chris Hero vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 26)
73. The Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann (EVOLVE 26)

1/18
74. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 27)
75. Los Ben Dejos vs. Maxwell Chicago & Johnny Vandal (EVOLVE 27)
76. Rich Swann vs. Jon Davis (EVOLVE 27)
77. Chris Hero vs. Chuck Taylor (EVOLVE 27)
78. Ricochet & AR Fox vs. Trent Baretta & Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 27)
79. Johnny Gargano vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 27)

1/19
80. Ethan Carter III vs. Tommy Dreamer (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
81. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
82. Velvet Sky vs. Lei”D Tapa (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
83. Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
84. Bad Influence vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
85. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
86. Lethal Lockdown - Team Roode vs. Team Angle (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
87. Andrew Everett vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
88. Hanson vs. Cheeseburger (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
89. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
90. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Silas Young (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)

1/22
91. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
92. Thumbtack Jack vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
93. Thumbtack Jack vs. Ryuji Ito (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
94. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA-MS 3/6/09)
95. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
96. Big E Langston & The Rhodes vs. The Shield (Raw 1/20/14)
97. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw 1/20/14)
98. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw 1/20/14)
99. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/20/14)
100. Naomi & Cameron vs. AJ & Tamina Snuka (Raw 1/20/14)
101. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Raw 1/20/14)
102. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/20/14)
103. Necro Butcher vs. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dysfunction (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
104. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/14/09)
105. Mad Man Pondo vs. Thumbtack Jack (OHW 3/21/09)
106. Toby Klein vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/22/09)
107. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
108. WHACKS vs. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
109. Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
110. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dany Havoc vs. Jon Moxley (CZW 6/13/09)

1/23
111. Thumbtack Jack vs. Scotty Vortekz (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
112. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
113. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
114. Jon Moxley vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
115. Thumbtack Jack vs. Sami Callihan (CZW 10/25/09)
116. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
117. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (CZW 12/12/09)
118. Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack (wXw 3/3/10)
119. JC Bailey vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/13/10)
120. Sami Callihan vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/17/10)
121. Gunner vs. James Storm (Impact 1/23/14)
122. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (Impact 1/23/14)
123. Robert Roode vs. Kurt Angle (Impact 1/23/14)
124. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact 1/23/14)
125. Sting vs. Magnus (Impact 1/23/14)

1/24
126. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & The Big Show (Smackdown 1/24/14)
127. The Miz vs. Brodus Clay (Smackdown 1/24/14)
128. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Smackdown 1/24/14)
129. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores (Smackdown 1/24/14)
130. The Wyatt Family vs. The Prime Time Players (Smackdown 1/24/14)
131. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/24/14)
132. The Shield & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers, The Usos & Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/24/14)

1/28
132. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Preshow)
133. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
134. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
135. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
136. The 2014 Royal Rumble (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
137. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara (Raw 1/27/14)
138. Fandango vs. R-Truth (Raw 1/27/14)
139. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw 1/27/14)
140. The Usos vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/27/14)
141. Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw 1/27/14)
142. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Raw 1/27/14)
143. The Funk dactyls & The Bellas vs. AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox (Raw 1/27/14)
144. John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Raw 1/27/14)

1/29
145. Raymond Rowe vs. Corey Hollis (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
146. RD Evans vs. Mike Sells (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
147. RD Evans vs. Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
148. Matt Taven vs. TaDarius Thomas (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
149. Jay Briscoe vs. Bobby Fish (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
150. Willie Mack & B-Boy vs. Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
151. Kevin Steen vs. ACH (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
152. The Best Friends vs. Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
153. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
154. Roderick Strong vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
155. The Young Bucks vs. Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
156. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
157. A Lil Crazy vs. Ricky Starks & Kyle Hawk (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
158. Lil Tony vs. Thomas Shire (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
159. Bolt Brady vs. Carson (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
160. Jason Silver vs. JT LaMotta (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
161. Jessica James vs. Athena (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
162. Jessica James vs. Barbi Hayden vs. Amanda Fox (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
163. Athena vs. Davey Vega vs. Shawn Vexx (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
164. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Jaykus Plisken (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
165. The Submission Squad vs. Barrett Brown & Mat Fitchett (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
166. ACH vs. Matthew Palmer (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
167. The Electric Company vs. The Business (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
168. Scot Summers vs. Jerry Lynn (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
169. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Evan Gelistico (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)

1/30
170. K-ness, Dragon Kid & Gamma vs. Kenichiro Arai, Shachihoko BOY & Chihiro Tominaga (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
171. Akira Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk vs. T-Hawk vs. Jimmy Susumu (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
172. CIBA & Ryotsu Shimizu vs. U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria vs. Mondai Ryu & Kzy (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
173. Genki Horiguchi, Jimmy Kanda, & Ryo Saito vs. Eita, Flamita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
174. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii vs. Jimmy Kagetora & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
175. YAMATO, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong, Kzy & Mondai Ryu vs. Akira Tozawa, Shingo, Anthony Nese, Mike Sydal & Shachihoko BOY (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
176. Masato Yoshino vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
177. Gail Kim & Lei’D Tapa vs. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne (Impact 1/30/14)
178. Bad Influence vs. Gunner & James Storm (Impact 1/30/14)
179. The Bro-Mans vs. Eric Young & Abyss (Impact 1/30/14)
180. Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs. Magnus & Ethan Carter III (Impact 1/30/14)

1/31
181. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Zigger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
182. Xavier Woods vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/31/14)
183. The Prime Time Players vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 1/31/14)
184. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
185. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 1/31/14)
186. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg Jesse James (Smackdown 1/31/14)
187. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/31/14)
188. Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Chihiro Tominaga & Mike Sydal (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
189. Eita & Rocky Lobo vs. YAMATO & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
190. Naruki Doi vs. Ryotsu Shimizu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
191. CIMA, Dragon Kid & CIBA vs. U-T, Yosuke Santa Maria, & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
192. Ryo Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Don Fujii & Gamma (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
193. Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
194. Akira Tozawa vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)

2/2
195. Andrew Everett vs. Hanson (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)
196. Michael Bennett vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)
197. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)

2/3
198. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio (Raw 2/3/14)
199. Jack Swagger vs. Christian (Raw 2/3/14)
200. The Rhodes Brothers vs. The New Age Outlaws (Raw 2/3/14)
201. Titus O’Neal vs. Zack Ryder (Raw 2/3/14)
202. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw 2/3/14)
203. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods (Raw 2/3/14)
204. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw 2/3/14)
205. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw 2/3/14)

2/5
206. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara (NXT 2/5/14)
207. Alicia Fox vs. Emma (NXT 2/5/14)
208. Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort (NXT 2/5/14)
209. Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT 2/5/14)
210. Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves (NXT 2/5/14)
211. Jimmy Kanda vs. Chihiro Tominaga (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
212. Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. Eita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
213. Don Fujii vs. Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
214. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Gamma & Ryotsu Shimizu (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
215. CIBA vs. Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
216. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. T-Hawk, U-T & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
217. Mad Blankey vs. Monster Express (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)

2/7
218. Eric Young vs. Abyss (Impact 2/6/14)
219. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact 2/6/14)
220. Magnus vs. Kurt Angle (Impact 2/6/14)
221. Samoa Joe vs. Robert Roode (Impact 2/6/14)
222. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/7/14)
223. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown 2/7/14)
224. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown 2/7/14)
225. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown 2/7/14)
226. Bray Wyatt vs. Goldust (Smackdown 2/7/14)
227. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown 2/7/14)

2/8
228. Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal (ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/07)
229. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH Take No Prisoners 3/16/08) 
230. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Age Of The Fall (ROH Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08)
231. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (ROH New Horizons 7/26/08)
232. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Fueling The Fire 8/1/08)
233. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Bound By Hate 11/8/08)
234. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Southern Hostility 12/6/08)
235. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH All Star Extravaganza IV 12/26/08)
236. Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush (ROH Steel City Clash 3/20/09)
237. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves (ROH on HDNet Episode 33)
238. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH on HDNet Episode 34)
239. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton 9/18/09)
240. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago 9/19/09)
241. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/09)
242. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness (ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown 9/26/09)

2/9
243. Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. Genki Horiguchi & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
244. Don Fujii & Gamma vs. Cyber Kong & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
245. CIMA vs. Super Shisa (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
246. Eita, Flamita & Rocky Lobo vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Saito & Jimmy Kanda (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
247. T-Hawk vs. Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
248. Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO, Kzy & BxB Hulk (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
249. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
250. Raymond Rowe vs. Hanson (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
251. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
252. CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Flamita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
253. K-ness vs. Super Shisa (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
254. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Gamma vs. Genki Horiguchi, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
255. T-Hawk & Eita vs. YAMATO & Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
256. Mad Blankey vs. The Monster Express (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)

2/10
257. Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine vs. Zero Gravity (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
258. Heidi Lovelace vs. Heather Patera (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
259. Jake Crist vs. Jimmy Jacobs (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
260. Davey Richards vs. Mixed Martial Archie (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
261. Team Ambition vs. Michael Elgin & ACH (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
262. Dan Lawrence, Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs. Colt Cabana, Juntai Miller & Mat Fitchett (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
263. Silas Young vs. Samuray Del Sol (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
264. Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
265. The Wyatt Family vs. The Rhodes Brothers & Rey Mysterio (Raw 2/10/14)
266. Santino vs. Fandango (Raw 2/10/14)
267. The Real Americans vs. Sheamus & Christian (Raw 2/10/14)
268. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Raw 2/10/14)
269. The Uso vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 2/10/14)
270. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (Raw 2/10/14)
271. The Bellas & Cameron vs. AJ, Alicia Fox & Aksana (Raw 2/10/14)
272. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (Raw 2/10/14)

2/12
273. Knight Wagner vs. Prince Mustafa Ali (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
274. Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
275. ACH vs. Christian Rose (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
276. Kung Fu Manchu vs. Zero Gravity (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
277. Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
278. The Monster Mafia vs. Team Ambition (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
279. Heidi Lovelace vs. Jordan McEntyre (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
280. Eddie Edwards vs. Silas Young (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
281. Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
282. Shane Hollister vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
283. Emma, Bayley & Natalya vs. The BFFs (NXT 2/12/14)
284. Colin Cassidy vs. Aiden English (NXT 2/12/14)
285. CJ Parker vs. Ty Dillinger (NXT 2/12/14)
286. The Wyatt Family vs. Marcus Louis & Jason Jordon (NXT 2/12/14)
287. The Ascension vs. Ikerino & John Q. Laurie (NXT 1/29/14)
288. Corey Graves vs. Camacho (NXT 1/29/14)
289. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT 1/29/14)
290. Colin Cassidy vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT 1/29/14)
291. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT 1/29/14)

2/13
292. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Violent Tendencies 6/26/09)
293. Tyler Black vs. KENTA (ROH End Of An Age 6/27/09)
294. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH on HDNet Episode 18)
295. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (clipped) (ROH Survival of the Fittest 2009 10/10/09)
296. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (ROH 8th Anniversary Show 2/13/10)
297. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (ROH The Big Bang 4/3/10)
298. Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero (ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 4/24/10)
299. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
300. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH Death Before Dishonor VII 6/19/10)
301. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
302. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH Tag Wars 2010 8/28/10)
303. Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Fade to Black 9/10/10)
304. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH on HDNet Episode 78)
305. Shane Strickland vs. Joe Gacy (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
306. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
307. Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
308. Devon Moore vs. Matt Tremont (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
309. Candice LaRae vs. Kimber Lee (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
310. The Front vs. Irish Airborne vs. Juicy Product vs. The Nation of Intoxication (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
311. The Beaver Boys vs. Murderers’ Row (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
312. Drake Younger vs. AR Fox vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Sabian (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
313. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
314. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havok (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
315. Ethan Carter III & Magnus vs. James Storm & Gunner (Impact 2/13/14)
316. The Bro-Mans vs. Samoa Joe & The Wolves (Impact 2/13/14)
317. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact 2/13/14)
318. Ken Anderson vs. Bully Ray (Impact 2/13/14)

2/14
319. The Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
320. Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
321. The Bullet Club vs. The Killer Elite Squad & Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
322. The Bullet Club vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
323. Big Daddy Yum-Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
324. The Gracies vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
325. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. CHAOS (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
326. Kota Ibushi vs. El Desperado (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
327. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
328. Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
329. Daniel Bryan, Christian & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Smackdown 2/14/14)
330. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 2/14/14)
331. The New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel vs. The Usos and The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 2/14/14)
332. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young (Smackdown 2/14/14)
333. The Miz vs. Fandango (Smackdown 2/14/14)
334. Randy Orton vs. Cesaro (Smackdown 2/14/14)

2/16
335. Michael Bennett vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH on SBG 2/15/14)
336. The Briscoes vs. Adam Cole & Matt Hardy vs. Chris Hero & Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 2/15/14)

2/17
337. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw 2/17/14)
338. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw 2/17/14)
339. Fandango vs. Santino (Raw 2/17/14)
340. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw 2/17/14)
341. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 2/17/14)
342. Big E Langston vs. Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (Raw 2/17/14)
343. John Cena vs. Cesaro (Raw 2/17/14)
344. The Wyatt Family vs. Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Raw 2/17/14)
345. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw 2/17/14)
346. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus (Raw 2/17/14)


----------



## smitlick

562 for me.. Ive been sick for the past 2 days and have all of next week off so I'm looking to hit bigtime this month. Just out of interest how does everyone watch there stuff? On computer/DVD/Phone? I usually watch it on Comp/DVD while listening to podcasts.



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February
Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)


----------



## sXeMope

I generally watch on DVD. I try to avoid watching on my computer because I'm generally too distracted. I watch the occasional match but that's about it. Generally if I need to watch something long (iPPV) I'll take my laptop in my room. I have a cable from an old camera that I can use to connect to my TV so the sound comes through the TV rather than the shit laptop speakers. The YouTube app on my Xbox helps a lot as well.


----------



## XxTalonxX

I watch mine from VHS/DVD/TV and any videos that my brother gets for me from YouTube. I have a question also and that is. How many matches has everybody seen just in 1 day of watching wrestling matches? I'll post the rest of my updated list here on the Feb 28th after SmackDown. I can't wait to see who comes on top of the leader boards for the the month of February.


----------



## BallsBalogna

XxTalonxX said:


> I watch mine from VHS/DVD/TV and any videos that my brother gets for me from YouTube. I have a question also and that is. How many matches has everybody seen just in 1 day of watching wrestling matches? I'll post the rest of my updated list here on the Feb 28th after SmackDown. I can't wait to see who comes on top of the leader boards for the the month of February.


I've watched a hell of a lot of wrestling in February, mainly DVDs, what's on TV, and quite a bit of of old RAWS I have taped. February is an off month for me so I literally do nothing but sit at home and watch movies and wrestling and spend time with my kids. My son loves wrestling too so we have wrestling going on our main tv a lot, currently a lot of attitude era stuff. On a rainy day I can watch 4 DVDs a day. Yesterday it was 34 matches in total, but that's a heavy day and of course it won't last. March I go back to work triple time and will rarely be home at all, so I know my numbers will go from astronomical to hardly anything, mainly resorting to catching something on DVR here and there.


----------



## RKing85

Second half of Feb

ROH Final Battle 2012 - 9 matches (Strong/Elgin, Lethal/Rhyno, Nana/Evans, WGTT/Titus and Whitmer, Bennett/Lynn, Wolves/Fish and O'Reilly, Cole/Hardy, Triple Threat Tag, Steen/Generico)

PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2 - 9 matches (Younger/Cage, Steen/Gargano, Strong/Elgin, ACH/O'Reilly, 6-man tag, Elgin/Gargano, O'Reilly/Younger, 6-person tag, Elgin/O'Reilly)

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 - 7 matches (Big E/Swagger, Outlaws/Usos, Young/O'Neill, Wyatts/Shield, AJ/Cameron, Batista/Del Rio, Elimination Chamber

Total for second half of Feb - 25 matches
Year to date total - 135 matches

will update leaderboard in a day or two once everyone posts their end of month totals.


----------



## Platt

My 2014 total is up to 683 will post list when I can.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII

Spoiler: 2 month update



TNA Impact 1/2
1. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
2. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin 
3. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Fernum 
4. Angle/Gunner vs. Beer Money 
5. Bully Ray vs. Joe Park

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 1/4
6. Bush/Captain NJ/Tenzan/Honma vs. Liger/Nakanishi/Machine/Komatsu
7. Bucks vs. Hooligans vs. Taichi/TAKA vs. Time Splitters
8. Gallows/Anderson vs. Killer Elite Squad
9. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway
10. Sakuraba/Nagata vs. Gracies 
11. Muta/Yano vs. Suzuki/Benjamin 
12. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale
13. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
14. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt
15. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 
16. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 

WWE Raw 1/6
17. Usos/Mysterio vs. Bryan/Harper/Rowan
18. Curtis Axel vs. Big E. Langston
19. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio
20. Real Americans vs. Cody/Goldust
21. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow
22. Bella Twins vs. Aksana/Alicia Fox
23. Too Cool vs. 3MB
24. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns 

TNA Impact 1/9 
25. EY/Park vs. Bromans
26. EC III vs. Samoa Joe
27. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence
28. Bobby Roode vs. Sting
29. AJ Styles vs. Magnus 

WWE Raw 1/13
30. Usos vs. Bryan/Wyatt 

TNA Impact/Genesis 1/16 
31. Team Dixie vs. Team Sting
32. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson
33. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne 
34. Sting vs. EC III

WWE Raw 1/20
35. The Shield vs. Big E/Cody/Goldust
36. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods
37. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn
38. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio
39. Usos vs. Rowan/Harper
40. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

TNA Impact/Genesis 1/23
41. Gunner vs. James Storm
42. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries
43. Bobby Roode vs. Kurt Angle
44. Rockstar Spud vs. Samoa Joe
45. Magnus vs. Sting

WWE Royal Rumble 1/26 
46. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust
47. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt
48. Big Show vs. Brock Lesnar
49. John Cena vs. Randy Orton 
50. Rumble Match 

WWE Raw 1/27
51. Real Americans vs. Mysterio/Sin Cara 
52. R-Truth vs. Fandango
53. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
54. Usos vs. Ryback/Axel
55. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
56. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust
57. Cena/Sheamus/Bryan vs. The Shield 

TNA Impact 1/30
58. Rayne/Sky vs. Kim/Tapa
59. Bad Influence vs. Gunner/Storm
60. Bromans vs. Abyss/EY
61. Magnus EC III vs. Angle/Joe 

WWE Smackdown 1/31
62. The Shield vs. Bryan/Sheamus/Mysterio 

Others in January:
WCW Nitro 12/11/95:
63. Hogan/Sting vs. Flair/Arn

WCW Nitro 12/4/95:
64. The Giant vs. Scott Norton
65. Sting vs. Kurasawa

WCW Slamboree 1998:
66. Cruiserweight Battle Royal 

ECW It Ain't Seinfeid 1998:
67. FBI vs. Meanie/Nova 

WCW Nitro 11/27/95:
68. Sting/Luger vs. Arn/Pillman 

WCW Sat. Night 12/16/95:
69. Sting vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman

---------

February 

NJPW Road to New Beginning 2/2: 
70. Tanaka/Komatsu vs. Taichi/TAKA
71. Liger/Tiger/BUSHI vs. Takahashi/YOSHI-HASHI/Jado
72. Tenzan/Kojima/Desperado vs. Nagata/Nakanishi/Ibushi
73. KES/Suzuki vs. Bullet Club
74. Makabe/Taguchi/Time Splitters vs. Bullet Club
75. Goto/Tanahashi/Naito vs. Okada/Nakamura/Ishii 

WWE Raw 2/3:
76. The Shield vs. Mysterio/Big E/Kofi
77. Christian vs. Jack Swagger 
78. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust 
79. Zack Ryder vs. Titus O'Neil 
80. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
81. Wyatts vs. Ziggler/Truth/Woods 

TNA Impact 2/6: 
82. Eric Young vs. Abyss 
83. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion 
84. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus 
85. Samoa Joe vs. Bobby Roode 

WCW Starrcade 1995: 
86. Chris Benoit vs. Jushin Liger 
87. Alex Wright vs. Koji Kanemoto 
88. Lex Luger vs. Masahiro Chono
89. Johnny B. Badd vs. Mr. Saito 
90. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani 
91. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
92. Sting vs. Kensuke Sasaki
93. Sting vs. Lex Luger vs. Ric Flair
94. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair 

NJPW The New Beginning 2/9:
95. Liger/Desperado vs. Ibushi/BUSHI
96. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
97. Nagata/Sakuraba vs. Yano/Iizuka
98. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver 
99. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum 
100. Naito/Honma vs. Ishii/Takahashi
101. Makabe/Taguchi/Time Splitters vs. Bullet Club 
102. Goto/Shibata vs. Okada/YOSHI-HASHI
103. Killer Elite Squad vs. Anderson/Gallows 
104. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 

WWE Raw 2/10
105. Sheamus/Christian vs. The Real Americans
106. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio 
107. The Usos vs. Ryback/Axel 
108. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose 

NJPW The New Beginning 2/11:
109. Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters
110. Suzuki/KES vs. Bullet Club 
111. Liger/Tanahashi vs. Takahashi/Nakamura 
112. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii 

TNA Impact 2/13:
113. Gunner/Storm vs. EC III/Magnus 
114. Bromans/Ion vs. Wolves/Joe 
115. Rockstar Spud vs. MVP 
116. Mr. Anderson vs. Bully Ray 

WWF WrestleMania IX:
117. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka 

WWF Superstars 1/28/95:
118. Kama vs. Matt Hardy 

WWF Superstars 4/15/95:
119. The Smoking Gunns vs. Kwang/Hakushi 

WWE Raw 2/17:
120. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry 
121. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston 
122. Big E vs. Mahal/McIntyre 
123. John Cena vs. Cesaro 
124. Matadores/Cara vs. Wyatts 
125. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso 
126. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton 

ECW on TNN 3/3/00:
127. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley 

TNA Impact 2/20:
128. The Wolves vs. Bad Influence
129. Gunner vs. Magnus

WCW SuperBrawl VIII:
130. Goldberg vs. Brad Armstrong 

WCW Monday Nitro 7/8/96:
131. Rey Mysterio, Jr. vs. Dean Malenko 

WWE Eliminaton Chamber 2/23:
132. Cody/Goldust vs. Axel/Ryback 
133. Jack Swagger vs. Big E
134. New Age Outlaws vs. Usos 
135. Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil 
136. The Shield vs. The Wyatts 
137. AJ Lee vs. Cameron 
138. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio 
139. Chamber Match 

WCW Monday Nitro 7/15/96:
140. Fire & Ice vs. The Steiner Bros. 
141. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
142. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat 
143. Madusa vs. Malia Hosaka 
144. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
145. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit 

WWE Raw 2/24
146. Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
147. Big E vs. Cesaro 
148. Christian vs. Sheamus 
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane 
150. Summer Rae vs. Emma 
151. New Age Outlaws vs. Usos 
152. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt 

ECW Hardcore TV 10/5/93 
153. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu
154. The Metal Maniac vs. The Sandman 
155. Terry Funk vs. Jimmy Snuka 

TNA Impact 2/27 
156. Wolves vs. Bro-Mans vs. Bad Influence 
157. EC III vs. Douglas Williams 
158. Samoa Joe vs. Bad Bones 
159. Rayne/Sky vs. Tapa/Alpha Female 
160. Bobby Roode vs. MVP


----------



## XxTalonxX

Just updating my list



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or mispelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF/World Tag Team/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS EC3 & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA SAW TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Suttons (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF/World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF/World Tag Team 
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shavaz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I am now at 276 matches. Thanks to the WWE network it is going to be easier watching American wrestling.

I kind of wish there was something like this for puro because youtube is difficult and buying ippvs is getting costly this semester.



Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)






Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)

*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)

*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)



*Total of matches = 265*

I also kept track of which wrestlers I watched throughout the month and see how many times I watched a match of theirs. Below is a list of the top 3 wrestlers that made the list the most times this month. 

Kane - 11
John Cena - 10
Chris Jericho - 9


----------



## bigbuxxx

Spoiler: 251 matches



Cena vs JBL - I Quit match - Judgment Day 05 
Elimination Chamber match - New Years Revolution 05 
Matt Hardy vs Edge - Cage match - Unforgiven 05
HHH vs Batista - Hell in a Cell match - Vengeance 05 
Benoit vs Regal - No Mercy 06 
Angle vs HBK - WM 21 
Edge/Foley/Lita vs Beulah/Tommy/Funk - ONS 06 
Money in the Bank match - WM 21 
4-way ladder match - Armageddon 06 
Edge vs Foley - WM 22
Edge vs HHH vs Cena - Backlash 06
Tanaka vs Awesome - ONS 05
Angle vs Undertaker - NWO 06
Benoit vs Finlay - Judgment Day 06
Rey vs Angle - 6/2/06 
Benoit vs Regal - Velocity 05 
Benoit vs FInlay - 11/24/06 
Eddie vs Angle - 4/14/05 
Edge vs Cena - TLC match -Unforgiven 06
Mutoh/Chono vs Sasaki/Hase - 11/1/90
Sasaki/Hase vs Koshinaka/Iizuka - 12/13/90
Randy Savage vs Jake Roberts - 1/31/92 
Sting vs Vader - Starrcade 92
Foley vs Vader - 4/17/93
Vader vs Steamboat - 5/30/93
Bret vs Owen - WM X
Headshrinkers vs Quebecers 
Foley vs Sabu - Hostile City Showdown 94
Foley/Payne vs Nasty Boys - Spring Stampede 94
Kawada vs Misawa - 7/24/95 
Misawa vs Kobashi - 3/1/03 
Makabe vs Fale - 1/4/13 
Goto vs Shibata - 1/4/13
Devitt vs Ibushi - 1/4 /13
Okada vs Naito - 1/4/13
Okada vs Shibata - 8/7/13
Okada vs Ishii - 8/8/13
Rey vs Eddie - 6/23/05
Rey vs Eddie - Judgment Day 05
Rey vs Eddie - Great American Bash 05
Rey vs Eddie - SummerSlam 05
Benoit vs Orton - 1/13/06
Benoit vs Orton - 1/27/06
Rey vs Eddie - Havoc 97
Shelton vs HBK - 5/2/05
Too Cool vs Dudleyz - 1/3/00
Angle vs Kane - 1/3/00
Chyna vs Hardcore Holly - 1/3/00
HHH vs Big Show - 1/3/00
Test/Moolah/Mae vs Albert/Boss Man - 1/3/00
Acolytes vs Mean Street Posse - 1/3/00
Jeff Hardy vs Al Snow - 1/3/00
Rock vs NAO/Xpac - 1/3/00
Austin vs Benoit - 5/31/01
HHH vs Flair - Taboo Tuesday
HHH vs Benoit - No Mercy 2000
HHH vs Rock - 
Tanahashi vs Ishii - 8/4/13
Tajiri/Eddie vs Team Angle - 
CZW vs ROH - 100th show
Morishima vs Bryan - MM II
Morishima vs Bryan - Man Up
Morishima vs Bryan - Glory By Honor 6 Night 2
Morishima vs Bryan - Rising Above 07
Morishima vs Bryan - Final Battle 08
Orton vs Undertaker - SummerSlam 05
Mankind vs HBK - Mind Games 
Jericho vs Rey - Bash 09
War Games 91
War Games 92
Konnan/Mysterio vs Psychosis/La Parka - ECW Hardcore TV
Malenko vs Rey - 7/8/96
Hugh Morris/Big Bubba vs Steve Regal/Dave Taylor - 7/8/96
Psychosis vs Eddie - 7/8/96
Juventud vs Rey - 3/9/96
Sabu vs Terry - Born to be Wired
Beulah vs Alfonso - As Good As it Gets (?)?
Bam Bam vs Taz - Heatwave - 98
Benoit vs HBK - 2/16/04
Benoit vs HBK - 5/2/04
Benoit vs HHH vs HBK - WM XX
Benoit vs HHH vs HBK - BackLash 04
Shibata vs Goto - 6/22/13
Kawada/Taue vs Misawa/Kobashi - 12/3/93
Rude vs Steamboat - Beach Blast 92
Zayn vs Cesaro - 8/21/13
Ted Dibiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (No DQ, Loser Leaves Town, Coal Miner's Glove on a Poll, Tuxedo, Cage match ) (3/22/85)
Edge vs Orton vs Cena vs HBK - Backlash 07
Cena vs HBK - Wrestlemania 23
MitB WM 23
Psychosis vs Rey - Mexican Death match
Edge vs Orton - 4/30/07
HHH vs Orton - No Mercy 07
Edge vs Undertaker - WM 24
Edge vs Undertaker - SummerSlam 08
Mankind vs Undertaker - KotR 98
Brock vs Cena - Extreme Rules 12
Jericho vs HBK - Unforgiven 08
Jericho vs HBK - No Mercy 08
HHH vs Hardy - No Mercy 08
Benoit vs Angle - 2/6/03
Benoit vs Angle - Royal Rumble 03
McGuinness vs Bryan - Rising Above 08
Bret vs Austin - April 97 RAW
Brock vs Jeff Hardy - Backlash 02
Wyatt vs Bryan - Royal Rumble 13
Cena vs Orton - Royal Rumble 13
Brock vs Show - Royal Rumble 13
Royal Rumble match 13
Bryan vs Gibson - Glory By Honor 4
Bryan vs Aries - Enter the Dragon
Bryan vs Joe - Fight of the Century
Bryan vs Punk - Over the Limit 12
Generico vs Claudio - KRR II
Bryan vs Antonio - 7/22/13
Steamboat vs Flair - Chi-Town Rumble
Steamboat vs Funk - CotC
Steamboat vs Luger - GAB 89
Steamboat/Rhodes vs Enforcers - 9/19/91
Rock vs Austin - WM X-7
Hardys vs Edge/Christian - No Mercy 1999
HBK vs Razor - WM X
HBK vs Razor - SummerSlam 1995
SSB vs Young Bucks vs Future Shock - Threemendous III
Ishii vs Tanahashi - 8/2/13
Eddie vs Rey - 9/9/05
Ishii vs Tanahashi - 11/9/13
Kawada vs Misawa - 10/21/92
Sting vs Flair - GAB 90
Vader vs Flair - Starrcade 93
Liger vs Hashimoto - 
KOW vs Briscoes - Big Bang
KOW vs MCMG - Supercard of Honor V
KOW vs Briscoes - DBD VIII
Vader vs Dustin Rhodes - CotC
KOW/Del Ray vs Briscoes/Kong - Hate: Chapter 2
KOW vs Young Bucks - Tag Wars 2010
Sting/Rhodes/Pillman vs Rude/Austin/Orndorff - SuperBrawl IV
Koloff vs Vader - 5/16/92
Ishii vs Shibata - 8/4/13
Bundy/Rude vs Lawler/Savage - 9/17/84
Ishii vs Shibata - 10/12/13
Nakamura vs DBS Jr - 4/7/13
Okada vs Tanahashi - 4/7/13
Nakamura vs Marufuji - 10/14/13
KOW vs Dark City vs Briscoes vs All Night - Tag Wars 2010
KOW vs WGTT - Glory By Honor IX
Steel Cage Warfare
Claudio vs Nigel - Fate of an Angel
Claudio vs Cabana - Joe vs Kobashi
Claudio vs Nigel - Enter the Dragon
Claudio vs Shelley - This Means War
Goto/Shibata vs Okada/YOSHI
Kota Ibushi & BUSHI vs. El Desperado & Jushin Thunder Liger
Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver
Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum
Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi
Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (c) vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.
Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
Okada vs Tanahashi - 10/14/13
Claudio vs Nigel - Final Battle 2005
Claudio vs Nigel - Best in the World 2006
KOW vs Daniels/Richards - Tag Wars 2010
KOW vs Briscoes - HDNet #79
Young Bucks vs Time Splitters - 2/11/14
Shibata vs YOSHI-HASHI - 2/11/14
KES/MiSu vs Tonga/Gallows/Anderson - 2/11/14
Devitt/Fale vs Taguchi/Makabe - 2/11/14
El Desperado vs Ibushi - 2/11/14
Gracies vs Nagata/Sakuraba - 2/11/14
Tanahashi/Liger vs Nakamura/Takahashi - 2/11/14
Ishii vs Naito - 2/11/14
Okada vs Goto - 2/11/14
McGuinness vs Bryan - Weekend of Champions
Joe vs Kobashi 
Tanahashi vs Naito - 8/11/13
Vader vs Kobashi - 4/15/00
Ziggler vs Del Rio - 4/8/13
Misawa vs Akiyama - 2/27/00
Misawa/Kobashi vs Taue/Kawada - 6/9/95
Danielson vs London - Epic Encounter
Danielson vs McGuinness - 6th Anniversary
Kobashi/Go vs Sasaki/Nakajima - 11/5/05
KOW vs American Wolves - Tag Title Classic II
Edge vs Angle vs Benoit vs Eddie - 12/5/02
Kobashi vs Honda - 4/13/03
Misawa vs Hansen - 8/22/92
CZW vs ROH - DBD IV
Eddie vs Brock - NWO 04
Neese vs Cage - ASW 10 Night 1
Austin vs Angle - SummerSlam 01
Brock vs Cena - Extreme Rules 12
Sheamus vs Bryan - Extreme Rules 12
Gargano vs Richards - ASW 10 Night 1
Rockness Monsters vs Candice/Joey - ASW 10 Night 1
Ciampa vs Drake - ASW 10 Night 1
Elgin vs ACH - ASW 10 Night 1
Young Bucks/Steen vs Swann/Ricochet/AR Fox - ASW 10 Night 1
Hero vs Cole - ASW 10 Night 1
Duggan vs Storm - World Wide Wrestling
Kawada vs Sasaki - 10/8/00
Kawada vs Kobashi - 10/23/93
Big E. vs Swagger - Elimination Chamber
New Age Outlaws vs Usos - Elimination Chamber
Darren Young vs Titus O'Neil - Elimination Chamber
The Shield vs Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber
Batista vs ADR - Elimination Chamber
Cena vs Orton vs Bryan vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Sheamus - Elimination Chamber
Eddie vs Dean - 6/14/93
Eddie vs TAKA - 4/16/94
Eddie vs Benoit - 4/16/94
Eddie vs JBL - Bullrope match - Great American Bash 04
Mysterio vs Psychosis - Bash at the Beach 1996
Reigns vs Wyatt - 2/24/14
Christian vs Sheamus - 2/24/14
Bryan vs Kane - 2/24/14
Summer vs Ema - 2/24/14
New Age Outlaws vs Usos - 2/24/14
Sabu vs Tazmaniac - 10/4/93
Metal Maniac vs Sandman - 10/4/93
Brock vs Benoit - 12/4/03
Nakamura vs Tanahashi - 1/4/14
Bully vs Texas Tornado - 10/27/91
Davey Boy Smith vs IRS - 10/27/91
Mountie vs Neidhart - 10/27/91
Flair vs Piper - 10/27/91
Col. Mustafa vs Big Bossman - 10/27/91
Berzerker vs Bret Hart - 10/27/91
Hercules vs Tito Santana - 10/27/91
LOD vs Natural Disasters - 10/27/91
Eliminators vs Dudleys - Barely Legal
Steamboat vs Savage - WM 3
Big Show vs Sheamus - Survivor Series 2012
Shield vs Hell No/Ryback - TLC 2012
Brock vs Angle - SummerSlam 2003
Finlay vs Regal - Uncensored 1996
Savage vs DDP - Spring Stampede 1997
Savage vs DDP - Great American Bash 1997
Savage vs DDP - Halloween Havoc 1997
Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker - 2/27/14
Sami vs Cesaro - 2/27/14
Ascention vs Too Cool - 2/27/14
Page vs Emma - 2/27/14
Bo vs Neville - 2/27/14
Magnum vs Tully - Starrcade 1985
Mr Perfect vs Bret Hart - SummerSlam 1991
Bret Hart vs Owen Hart - SummerSlam 1994
Undertaker vs HBK - Badd Blood


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: End of Feb. update, 459 matches



1/7
1. The Wyatt Family & Daniel Bryan vs. The Uso & Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/6/14)
2. Curtis Axel vs. Big E Langston (Raw 1/6/14)
3. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw 1/6/14)
4. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Raw 1/6/14)
5. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw 1/6/14)
6. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 1/6/14)

1/9
7. The Young Bucks vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
8. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
9. The Bro Mans vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (Impact 1/9/14)
10. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe (Impact 1/9/14)
11. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence (Impact 1/9/14)
12. Robert Roode vs. Sting (Impact 1/9/14)
13. AJ Styles vs. Magnus (Impact 1/9/14)

1/10
14. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/10/14)
15. Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/10/14)
16. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (1/10/14)
17. Matt Hardy vs. Adam Page (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
18. Silas Young vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
19. The Young Bucks vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
20. Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
21. reDRagon vs. Outlaw Inc. (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)

1/12
22. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
23. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
24. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
25. Kongo vs. Raymond Rowe (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
25. Corey Hollis vs. Mike Posey (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
26. Jay Lethal vs. Caprice Coleman (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
27 Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
28. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger (TNA Xplosion 1/8/14)
29. Petey Williams & Sonjay Dutt vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
30. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Chase Stevens & Riley Cassidy (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)

1/13
31. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Rob Terry & Doug Williams (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
32. Bad Influence vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
33. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
34. Team 3D vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
35. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
36. Team 3D vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
37. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Team 3D (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
38. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos (Raw 1/13/14)
39. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw 1/13/14)
40. The Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 1/13/14)
41. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Raw 1/13/14)
42. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi (Raw 1/13/14)
43. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/13/14)
44. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/13/14)
45. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
46. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos - Steel Cage (Raw 1/13/14)

1/14
47. Cheech vs. Michael Von Payton (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
48. Kevin Steen & Player Uno vs. Checkmate (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
49. Josh Alexander vs. Stu Grayson (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
50. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Athena vs. Portia Perez vs. Little Mae vs. Jessica James vs. Little Mae (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)
51. El Generico vs. Robert Evans (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)

1/16
52. Samoa Joe, Eric Young, Gunner, James Storm, Joe Park & ODB vs. The Bro-Mans, Bad Influence & Lei’D Tapa (Impact 1/16/14)
53. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (Impact 1/16/14)
54. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Impact 1/16/14)
55. Sting vs. Ethan Carter III (Impact 1/16/14)

1/17
56. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 1/17/14)
57. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/17/14)
58. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
59. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/17/14)
60. The Real Americans vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/17/14)
61. Trent Baretta vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 25)
62. Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado vs. Jon Davis vs. Caleb Konley vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 25)
63. Chris Hero vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 25)
64. Johnny Gargano & The Bravados vs. Rich Swann & The Young Bucks (EVOLVE 25)
65. AR Fox vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 25)
66. Mia Yim vs. Su Yung (EVOLVE 26)
67. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 26)
68. Chuck Taylor vs. Maxwell Chicago (EVOLVE 26)
69. The Bravados vs. Los Ben Dejos (EVOLVE 26)
70. Ricochet vs. Trent Baretta (EVOLVE 26)
71. AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis (EVOLVE 26)
72. Chris Hero vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 26)
73. The Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann (EVOLVE 26)

1/18
74. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 27)
75. Los Ben Dejos vs. Maxwell Chicago & Johnny Vandal (EVOLVE 27)
76. Rich Swann vs. Jon Davis (EVOLVE 27)
77. Chris Hero vs. Chuck Taylor (EVOLVE 27)
78. Ricochet & AR Fox vs. Trent Baretta & Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 27)
79. Johnny Gargano vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 27)

1/19
80. Ethan Carter III vs. Tommy Dreamer (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
81. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
82. Velvet Sky vs. Lei”D Tapa (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
83. Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
84. Bad Influence vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
85. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
86. Lethal Lockdown - Team Roode vs. Team Angle (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
87. Andrew Everett vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
88. Hanson vs. Cheeseburger (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
89. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
90. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Silas Young (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)

1/22
91. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
92. Thumbtack Jack vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
93. Thumbtack Jack vs. Ryuji Ito (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
94. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA-MS 3/6/09)
95. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
96. Big E Langston & The Rhodes vs. The Shield (Raw 1/20/14)
97. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw 1/20/14)
98. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw 1/20/14)
99. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/20/14)
100. Naomi & Cameron vs. AJ & Tamina Snuka (Raw 1/20/14)
101. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Raw 1/20/14)
102. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/20/14)
103. Necro Butcher vs. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dysfunction (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
104. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/14/09)
105. Mad Man Pondo vs. Thumbtack Jack (OHW 3/21/09)
106. Toby Klein vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/22/09)
107. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
108. WHACKS vs. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
109. Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
110. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dany Havoc vs. Jon Moxley (CZW 6/13/09)

1/23
111. Thumbtack Jack vs. Scotty Vortekz (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
112. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
113. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
114. Jon Moxley vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
115. Thumbtack Jack vs. Sami Callihan (CZW 10/25/09)
116. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
117. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (CZW 12/12/09)
118. Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack (wXw 3/3/10)
119. JC Bailey vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/13/10)
120. Sami Callihan vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/17/10)
121. Gunner vs. James Storm (Impact 1/23/14)
122. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (Impact 1/23/14)
123. Robert Roode vs. Kurt Angle (Impact 1/23/14)
124. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact 1/23/14)
125. Sting vs. Magnus (Impact 1/23/14)

1/24
126. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & The Big Show (Smackdown 1/24/14)
127. The Miz vs. Brodus Clay (Smackdown 1/24/14)
128. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Smackdown 1/24/14)
129. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores (Smackdown 1/24/14)
130. The Wyatt Family vs. The Prime Time Players (Smackdown 1/24/14)
131. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/24/14)
132. The Shield & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers, The Usos & Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/24/14)

1/28
132. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Preshow)
133. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
134. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
135. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
136. The 2014 Royal Rumble (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
137. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara (Raw 1/27/14)
138. Fandango vs. R-Truth (Raw 1/27/14)
139. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw 1/27/14)
140. The Usos vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/27/14)
141. Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw 1/27/14)
142. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Raw 1/27/14)
143. The Funk dactyls & The Bellas vs. AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox (Raw 1/27/14)
144. John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Raw 1/27/14)

1/29
145. Raymond Rowe vs. Corey Hollis (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
146. RD Evans vs. Mike Sells (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
147. RD Evans vs. Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
148. Matt Taven vs. TaDarius Thomas (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
149. Jay Briscoe vs. Bobby Fish (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
150. Willie Mack & B-Boy vs. Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
151. Kevin Steen vs. ACH (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
152. The Best Friends vs. Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
153. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
154. Roderick Strong vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
155. The Young Bucks vs. Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
156. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
157. A Lil Crazy vs. Ricky Starks & Kyle Hawk (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
158. Lil Tony vs. Thomas Shire (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
159. Bolt Brady vs. Carson (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
160. Jason Silver vs. JT LaMotta (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
161. Jessica James vs. Athena (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
162. Jessica James vs. Barbi Hayden vs. Amanda Fox (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
163. Athena vs. Davey Vega vs. Shawn Vexx (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
164. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Jaykus Plisken (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
165. The Submission Squad vs. Barrett Brown & Mat Fitchett (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
166. ACH vs. Matthew Palmer (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
167. The Electric Company vs. The Business (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
168. Scot Summers vs. Jerry Lynn (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
169. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Evan Gelistico (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)

1/30
170. K-ness, Dragon Kid & Gamma vs. Kenichiro Arai, Shachihoko BOY & Chihiro Tominaga (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
171. Akira Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk vs. T-Hawk vs. Jimmy Susumu (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
172. CIBA & Ryotsu Shimizu vs. U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria vs. Mondai Ryu & Kzy (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
173. Genki Horiguchi, Jimmy Kanda, & Ryo Saito vs. Eita, Flamita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
174. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii vs. Jimmy Kagetora & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
175. YAMATO, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong, Kzy & Mondai Ryu vs. Akira Tozawa, Shingo, Anthony Nese, Mike Sydal & Shachihoko BOY (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
176. Masato Yoshino vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
177. Gail Kim & Lei’D Tapa vs. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne (Impact 1/30/14)
178. Bad Influence vs. Gunner & James Storm (Impact 1/30/14)
179. The Bro-Mans vs. Eric Young & Abyss (Impact 1/30/14)
180. Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs. Magnus & Ethan Carter III (Impact 1/30/14)

1/31
181. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Zigger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
182. Xavier Woods vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/31/14)
183. The Prime Time Players vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 1/31/14)
184. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
185. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 1/31/14)
186. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg Jesse James (Smackdown 1/31/14)
187. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/31/14)
188. Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Chihiro Tominaga & Mike Sydal (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
189. Eita & Rocky Lobo vs. YAMATO & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
190. Naruki Doi vs. Ryotsu Shimizu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
191. CIMA, Dragon Kid & CIBA vs. U-T, Yosuke Santa Maria, & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
192. Ryo Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Don Fujii & Gamma (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
193. Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
194. Akira Tozawa vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)

2/2
195. Andrew Everett vs. Hanson (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)
196. Michael Bennett vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)
197. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)

2/3
198. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio (Raw 2/3/14)
199. Jack Swagger vs. Christian (Raw 2/3/14)
200. The Rhodes Brothers vs. The New Age Outlaws (Raw 2/3/14)
201. Titus O’Neal vs. Zack Ryder (Raw 2/3/14)
202. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw 2/3/14)
203. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods (Raw 2/3/14)
204. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw 2/3/14)
205. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw 2/3/14)

2/5
206. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara (NXT 2/5/14)
207. Alicia Fox vs. Emma (NXT 2/5/14)
208. Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort (NXT 2/5/14)
209. Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT 2/5/14)
210. Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves (NXT 2/5/14)
211. Jimmy Kanda vs. Chihiro Tominaga (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
212. Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. Eita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
213. Don Fujii vs. Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
214. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Gamma & Ryotsu Shimizu (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
215. CIBA vs. Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
216. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. T-Hawk, U-T & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
217. Mad Blankey vs. Monster Express (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)

2/7
218. Eric Young vs. Abyss (Impact 2/6/14)
219. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact 2/6/14)
220. Magnus vs. Kurt Angle (Impact 2/6/14)
221. Samoa Joe vs. Robert Roode (Impact 2/6/14)
222. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/7/14)
223. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown 2/7/14)
224. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown 2/7/14)
225. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown 2/7/14)
226. Bray Wyatt vs. Goldust (Smackdown 2/7/14)
227. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown 2/7/14)

2/8
228. Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal (ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/07)
229. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH Take No Prisoners 3/16/08) 
230. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Age Of The Fall (ROH Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08)
231. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (ROH New Horizons 7/26/08)
232. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Fueling The Fire 8/1/08)
233. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Bound By Hate 11/8/08)
234. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Southern Hostility 12/6/08)
235. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH All Star Extravaganza IV 12/26/08)
236. Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush (ROH Steel City Clash 3/20/09)
237. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves (ROH on HDNet Episode 33)
238. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH on HDNet Episode 34)
239. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton 9/18/09)
240. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago 9/19/09)
241. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/09)
242. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness (ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown 9/26/09)

2/9
243. Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. Genki Horiguchi & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
244. Don Fujii & Gamma vs. Cyber Kong & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
245. CIMA vs. Super Shisa (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
246. Eita, Flamita & Rocky Lobo vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Saito & Jimmy Kanda (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
247. T-Hawk vs. Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
248. Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO, Kzy & BxB Hulk (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
249. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
250. Raymond Rowe vs. Hanson (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
251. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
252. CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Flamita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
253. K-ness vs. Super Shisa (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
254. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Gamma vs. Genki Horiguchi, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
255. T-Hawk & Eita vs. YAMATO & Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
256. Mad Blankey vs. The Monster Express (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)

2/10
257. Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine vs. Zero Gravity (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
258. Heidi Lovelace vs. Heather Patera (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
259. Jake Crist vs. Jimmy Jacobs (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
260. Davey Richards vs. Mixed Martial Archie (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
261. Team Ambition vs. Michael Elgin & ACH (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
262. Dan Lawrence, Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs. Colt Cabana, Juntai Miller & Mat Fitchett (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
263. Silas Young vs. Samuray Del Sol (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
264. Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
265. The Wyatt Family vs. The Rhodes Brothers & Rey Mysterio (Raw 2/10/14)
266. Santino vs. Fandango (Raw 2/10/14)
267. The Real Americans vs. Sheamus & Christian (Raw 2/10/14)
268. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Raw 2/10/14)
269. The Uso vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 2/10/14)
270. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (Raw 2/10/14)
271. The Bellas & Cameron vs. AJ, Alicia Fox & Aksana (Raw 2/10/14)
272. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (Raw 2/10/14)

2/12
273. Knight Wagner vs. Prince Mustafa Ali (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
274. Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
275. ACH vs. Christian Rose (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
276. Kung Fu Manchu vs. Zero Gravity (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
277. Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
278. The Monster Mafia vs. Team Ambition (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
279. Heidi Lovelace vs. Jordan McEntyre (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
280. Eddie Edwards vs. Silas Young (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
281. Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
282. Shane Hollister vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
283. Emma, Bayley & Natalya vs. The BFFs (NXT 2/12/14)
284. Colin Cassidy vs. Aiden English (NXT 2/12/14)
285. CJ Parker vs. Ty Dillinger (NXT 2/12/14)
286. The Wyatt Family vs. Marcus Louis & Jason Jordon (NXT 2/12/14)
287. The Ascension vs. Ikerino & John Q. Laurie (NXT 1/29/14)
288. Corey Graves vs. Camacho (NXT 1/29/14)
289. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT 1/29/14)
290. Colin Cassidy vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT 1/29/14)
291. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT 1/29/14)

2/13
292. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Violent Tendencies 6/26/09)
293. Tyler Black vs. KENTA (ROH End Of An Age 6/27/09)
294. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH on HDNet Episode 18)
295. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (clipped) (ROH Survival of the Fittest 2009 10/10/09)
296. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (ROH 8th Anniversary Show 2/13/10)
297. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (ROH The Big Bang 4/3/10)
298. Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero (ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 4/24/10)
299. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
300. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH Death Before Dishonor VII 6/19/10)
301. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
302. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH Tag Wars 2010 8/28/10)
303. Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Fade to Black 9/10/10)
304. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH on HDNet Episode 78)
305. Shane Strickland vs. Joe Gacy (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
306. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
307. Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
308. Devon Moore vs. Matt Tremont (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
309. Candice LaRae vs. Kimber Lee (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
310. The Front vs. Irish Airborne vs. Juicy Product vs. The Nation of Intoxication (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
311. The Beaver Boys vs. Murderers’ Row (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
312. Drake Younger vs. AR Fox vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Sabian (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
313. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
314. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havok (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
315. Ethan Carter III & Magnus vs. James Storm & Gunner (Impact 2/13/14)
316. The Bro-Mans vs. Samoa Joe & The Wolves (Impact 2/13/14)
317. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact 2/13/14)
318. Ken Anderson vs. Bully Ray (Impact 2/13/14)

2/14
319. The Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
320. Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
321. The Bullet Club vs. The Killer Elite Squad & Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
322. The Bullet Club vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
323. Big Daddy Yum-Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
324. The Gracies vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
325. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. CHAOS (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
326. Kota Ibushi vs. El Desperado (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
327. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
328. Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
329. Daniel Bryan, Christian & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Smackdown 2/14/14)
330. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 2/14/14)
331. The New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel vs. The Usos and The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 2/14/14)
332. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young (Smackdown 2/14/14)
333. The Miz vs. Fandango (Smackdown 2/14/14)
334. Randy Orton vs. Cesaro (Smackdown 2/14/14)

2/16
335. Michael Bennett vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH on SBG 2/15/14)
336. The Briscoes vs. Adam Cole & Matt Hardy vs. Chris Hero & Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 2/15/14)

2/17
337. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw 2/17/14)
338. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw 2/17/14)
339. Fandango vs. Santino (Raw 2/17/14)
340. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw 2/17/14)
341. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 2/17/14)
342. Big E Langston vs. Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (Raw 2/17/14)
343. John Cena vs. Cesaro (Raw 2/17/14)
344. The Wyatt Family vs. Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Raw 2/17/14)
345. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw 2/17/14)
346. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus (Raw 2/17/14)

2/20
347. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kanda vs. Cyber Kong & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
348. Genki Horiguchi vs. Gamma (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
349. CIBA & Ryotsu Shimizu vs. U-T& Yosuke Santa Maria (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
350. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Dragon Kid vs. T-Hawk, Eita & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
351. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, & Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO, BxB Hulk & Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
352. Samoa Joe vs. The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (Impact 2/20/14)
353. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Impact 2/20/14)
354. The Wolves vs. Bad Influence (Impact 2/20/14)
355. Magnus vs. Gunner (Impact 2/20/14)

2/22
356. Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown 2/21/14)
357. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro (Smackdown 2/21/14)
358. The Wyatt Family vs. The Rhodes Brothers & Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 2/21/14)
359. Titus O’Neil vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/21/14)
360. Jimmy Uso vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown 2/21/14)
361. Sheamus vs. Christian (Smackdown 2/21/14)
362. Cedric Alexander vs. Andrew Everett (ROH on SBG 2/22/14)
363. Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O’Reilly (ROH on SBG 2/22/14)

2/23
364. Josh Prohibition vs. Tim Donst (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
365. Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunn (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
366. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Submission Squad vs. The Hooligans vs. The Sex Bob-ombs (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
367. Briley Pierce & Gary Jay vs. Tracy & Isabella Smothers (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
368. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Jock Samson (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
369. The Batiri vs. #NIXON (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
370. Michael Hutter vs. Eric Ryan vs. Ethan Page vs. Colin Delaney (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
371. Kimber Lee vs. Veda Scott (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
372. Gregory Iron vs. Angeldust (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
373. Louis Lyndon vs. Andrew Everett vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Josh Alexander vs. Matt Cross (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
374. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 2014)
375. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber 2014)
376. The Usos vs. The New Age Outlaws (Elimination Chamber 2014)
377. Titus O’Neil vs. Darren Young (Elimination Chamber 2014)
378. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 2014)
379. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Elimination Chamber 2014)
380. Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista (Elimination Chamber 2014)
381. The 2014 Elimination Chamber (Elimination Chamber 2014)

2/24
382. Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista (Raw 2/24/14)
383. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw 2/24/14)
384. Sheamus vs. Christian (Raw 2/24/14)
385. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw 2/24/14)
386. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw 2/24/14)
387. Bray Wyatt vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 2/24/14)

2/26
388. Adam Cole vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
389. Caprice Coleman vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
390. BJ Whitmer vs. Raymond Rowe (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
391. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
392. Alex Reigns vs. Weezy Woo (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
393. Roderick Strong vs. RD Evans (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
394. Michael Bennett vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
395. reDRagon vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
396. Kevin Steen vs. Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tomasso Ciampa (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
397. G.Q., Jude, & Cornell Adams vs. John Kermon, Malik, & Sean Bishop (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
398. Chris Hero vs. Jon Dahmer (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
399. Niles Young vs. Derek Frazier (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
400. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Nate Webb & DJ Hyde vs. Claudio Castanogli, Hallowicked, Crossbones & Ravage (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
401. BLK OUT vs. Ghost Shadow, Spyral & Heretic (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05) 
402. The H8 Club vs. Beef Wellington & El Generico (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
403. Team Ca$h vs. The S.B.S. (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
404. Sonjay Dutt vs. Alex Shelley (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
405. B-Boy vs. Kaos (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
406. Jason Jett vs. Kwee Wee (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
407. The Filthy Animals vs. Elix Skipper and Kid Romeo (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
408. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Shawn Stasiak (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
409. Konnan and Hugh Morrus vs. Team Canada (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
410. Chavo Guerrero vs. Shane Helms (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
411. The Natural Born Thrillers vs. Totally Buffed (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
412. Ernest Miller vs. Kanyon (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
413. Rick Steiner vs. Booker T (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
414. Dusty Rhodes and Dustin Rhodes vs. Ric Flair and Jeff Jarrett (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
415. Scott Steiner vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Greed 3/18/01)

2/27
416 Evan Karagias vs. Shane Helms vs. Shannon Moore vs. Kaz Hayashi vs. Yun Yang vs. Jamie Knoble (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
417. The Wall vs. Hugh Morris (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
418. Chuck Palumbo & Sean O’Haire vs. Sean Stasiak & Mark Jindrak (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
419. Chavo Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
420. Dustin Rhodes vs. Rick Steiner (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
421. Totally Buffed vs. Brian Adams (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
422. Lance Storm vs. Ernest Miller (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
423. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Kanyon (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
424. Kevin Nash vs. Scott Steiner (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
425. Chavo Guerrero vs. Shane Helms (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
426. Reno vs. Big Vito (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
427. Evan Karagias & Jamie Knoble vs. The Jung Dragons (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
428. Mike Sanders vs. Ernest Miller (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
429. The Filthy Animals vs. Team Canada (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
430. Meng vs. Crowbar vs. Terry Funk (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
431. The Natural Born Thrillers vs. The Insiders (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
432. General Rection vs. Shane Douglas (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
433. Goldberg & DeWayne Bruce vs. Totally Buffed (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
434. Jeff Jarrett vs. Scott Steiner vs. Sid vs. Animal (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
435. The Wolves vs. Bad Influence vs. The Bro-Mans (Impact 2/27/14)
436. Ethan Carter III Douglas Williams (Impact 2/27/14)
437. Samoa Joe vs. Bad Bones (Impact 2/27/14)
438. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & The Alpha Female (Impact 2/27/14)
439. MVP vs. Bobby Roode (Impact 2/27/14)

2/28
440. The Yung Dragons vs. 3 Count vs. Evan Karagias & Jamie Knoble (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
441. Ernest Miller vs. Lance Storm (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
442. Terry Funk vs. Crowbar (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
443. Big Vito & Reno vs. KroniK (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
444. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
445. Shane Douglas vs. General Rection (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
446. The Filthy Animals vs. The Harris Brothers & Jeff Jarrett (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
447. The Perfect Event vs. The Insiders (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
448. Goldberg vs. Leg Luger (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
449. Scott Steiner vs. Sid Vicious (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
450. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
451. Mojo Rawley vs. CJ Parker (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
452. The Ascension vs. Too Cool (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
453. Paige vs. Emma (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
454. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
455. The Real Americans vs. Mark Henry & Big E (Smackdown 2/28/14)
456. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus (Smackdown 2/28/14)
457. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/28/14)
458. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Smackdown 2/28/14)
459. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs. Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Smackdown 2/28/14)


----------



## Platt

Platt said:


> My 2014 total is up to 683 will post list when I can.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Make that 681 since I fell asleep watching the show :$


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Currently at 303. Most of my watching is from my massive DVD collection as well as some Youtube and WWE on Hulu Plus. And I have to devote all my attention to it when I watch wrestling - can't do anything else. In fact, if I am not paying full attention to the match I wouldn't even count it on my list - feels like cheating to me. 



Spoiler: Matches as of 2/2/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601

*2014 TOTAL: 880*

Can't believe I knocked out so many matches in February, but with the launch of the network and me taking the month off work anyway, I ended up with plenty of free time. I certainly won't be pulling numbers like these for March though, heading back to work and even have side projects to boot. It was fun while it lasted!



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws


----------



## Platt

2012 Total: 2838
2013 Total: 4138
2014 Total: 681

January 449
February 232



Spoiler: January



1/1
1 Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 8/25/12
2 Brodus Clay vs Curt Hawkins - Saturday Morning Slam 9/1/12
3 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 9/8/12
4 Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs Epico & Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 9/15/12
5 William Regal vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 9/22/12
6 Santino vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 9/29/12
7 Rey Mysterio vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/6/12
8 Miz vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
9 Sin Cara vs Jinder Mahal - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
10 Zack Ryder vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
11 Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
12 Brodus Clay vs Epico - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
13 Antonio Cesaro vs Derrick Bateman - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
14 Sin Cara vs El Local - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
15 Brodus Clay vs Cody Rhodes - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
16 PTP vs Usos - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
17 Great Khali vs Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
18 William Regal vs R-Truth - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
19 Kofi Kingston vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
20 El Local vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
21 Usos vs 3MB - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
22 Jinder Mahal vs Ted DiBiase - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
23 Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
24 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
25 Heath Slater vs John Cena - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
26 PTP vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
27 Ryback vs Jobbers - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
28 Super Crazy vs Tajiri - ECW Living Dangerously 99
29 Balls Mahoney vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 99
30 Little Guido vs Antifaz del Norte - ECW Living Dangerously 99
31 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Living Dangerously 99
32 New Jack vs Mr Mustafa - ECW Living Dangerously 99
33 Spike Dudley & Nova vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
34 Spike Dudley & Sid Vicious vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
35 Tommy Dreamer & Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Living Dangerously 99
36 Taz vs Sabu - ECW Living Dangerously 99
37 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri - ECW Cyberslam 99
38 Nova vs Rod Price - ECW Cyberslam 99
39 Super Crazy vs Mosco de la Merced - ECW Cyberslam 99
40 Taka Michinoku vs Papi Chulo - ECW Cyberslam 99
41 RVD vs Too Cold Scorpio - ECW Cyberslam 99
42 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 99
43 Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible - ECW Cyberslam 99
44 Dudleys & Mr Mustafa vs Balls Mahoney, Axl Rotten & New Jack - ECW Cyberslam 99
1/2
45 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/1/14
46 Naomi & Cameron vs Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendez - Main Event 1/1/14
47 Santana Garrett vs Christina Von Eerie - Belleview Pro Wrestling 7/14/12
48 Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
49 Emma vs Natalya - NXT 1/1/14
50 Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
51 Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
52 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
53 Dudley Boyz vs Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
54 Super Crazy vs Taka Michinoku - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
55 Tajiri vs Little Guido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
56 Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
57 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
58 Sid Vicious vs Justin Credible - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
59 Taz vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
1/3
60 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/2/14
61 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - Impact 1/2/14
62 Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum - Impact 1/2/14
63 Kurt Angle & Gunner vs Bobby Roode & James Storm - Impact 1/2/14
64 Shield vs Usos - Smackdown 1/3/14
65 Fandango vs R-Truth - Smackdown 1/3/14
66 Rhodes' vs Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/3/14
67 Aksana vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 1/3/14
68 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 1/3/14
69 CM Punk & Usos vs Shield - Smackdown 1/3/14
70 Chris Chetti & Super Nova vs Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill - ECW Heatwave 99
71 Jazz vs Jason - ECW Heatwave 99
72 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Heatwave 99
73 Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Heatwave 99
74 Francine vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 99
75 Taz vs Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 99
76 RVD & Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Heatwave 99
77 Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
78 Jazz vs Tom Marquez - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
79 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Simon Diamond & Tony DeVito - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
80 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
81 Justin Credible vs Sabu - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
82 Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
83 Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Jack Victory - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
84 RVD vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
1/4
85 Spike Dudley vs Simon Diamond - ECW November To Remember 99
86 Little Guido vs Nova - ECW November To Remember 99
87 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri vs Super Crazy - ECW November To Remember 99
88 Spanish Angel, Tony DeVito, Vito Lograsso & PN News vs New Jack, Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney - ECW November To Remember 99
89 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW November To Remember 99
90 Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka - ECW November To Remember 99
91 RVD vs Taz - ECW November To Remember 99
92 Justin Credible, Lance Storm & Rhino vs Sandman, Raven & Tommy Dreamer - ECW November To Remember 99
93 BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS 4/12/08
94 BJ Whitmer vs Sami Callihan - HWA 4/23/11
95 BJ Whitmer vs Davey Richards - AIW 10/2/11
96 Veda Scott vs Mia Yim - AIW Point Break
97 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs M-Dogg 20 Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition - AIW End Of The World '12
98 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Batiri - AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta
99 Veda Scott vs Marion Fontaine - AIW JLIT '13
100 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW JLIT '13
101 BJ Whitmer vs Homicide - IWA:MS 8/1/03
102 BJ Whitmer vs Samoa Joe - IWA:MS 4/10/04
103 BJ Whitmer vs Danny Daniels - IWA:MS 3/19/05
104 BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson - IWA:MS 5/21/05
105 BJ Whitmer vs Reckless Youth - IWA:MS 5/12/01
106 BJ Whitmer vs Mike Quackenbush - IWA:MS 9/7/01
107 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 11/2/02
108 BJ Whitmer vs Stan Dupp - IWA:MS 5/24/03
109 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 6/27/03 
1/5
110 Tyson Kidd vs Jack Swagger - Superstars 1/4/14
111 Usos vs PTP - Superstars 1/4/14
112 Michael Elgin vs Alex Shelley - AAW 5/13/11
113 Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Iron Saints –- Elite Pro 8/3/07
114 Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs Dustin Lee –- IWA:MS 6/2008
115 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan –- IWA:MS 7/6/08
116 Drake Younger vs Bad Bones –- wXw 7/26/08
117 Drake Younger vs Vin Gerard –- Chikara 8/10/08
118 Drake Younger vs Jake Crist –- IPW 9/6/08
119 Drake Younger vs Michael Elgin -– IWA:MS 9/27/08
120 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan vs Claudio Castagnoli -– IWA:MS 9/28/08
121 Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage vs Necro Butcher -– CZW 10/11/08
122 Drake Younger vs Dingo –- IWA:MS 11/15/08
123 Drake Younger vs Ryuji Ito -– IWA:EC 11/29/08
124 Drake Younger vs Devon Moore -– CZW 1/10/09
125 Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston -– CZW 2/14/09
126 Drake Younger vs Shingo –- wXw 3/8/09
1/6
127 Skarlet vs Christina Von Eriee - Bellatrix 7
128 Destiny vs Lufisto - Bellatrix 7
129 Erin Angel vs Penelope - Bellatrix 7
130 Miss Mina vs Mercedes Martinez - Bellatrix 7
131 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Bellatrix 7
132 Sammy Baynz vs Liberty - Bellatrix 7
1/7
133 Wyatt Family vs Usos & Rey Mysterio - Raw 1/6/14
134 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Raw 1/6/14
135 Sin Cara vs ADR - Raw 1/6/14
136 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Raw 1/6/14
137 Damien Sandow vs Great Khali - Raw 1/6/14
138 Bellas vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Raw 1/6/14
139 3MB vs Too Cool & Rikishi - Raw 1/6/14
140 CM Punk vs Roman Reigns - Raw 1/6/14
1/8
141 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - IPW 11/1/08
142 Jon Moxley vs Jake Crist - HWA 12/19/08
143 Jon Moxley vs Brain Damage - CZW 5/9/09
144 Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW 7/11/09
1/9
145 Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Main Event 1/8/14
146 ADR vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
147 Rhodes' vs 3MB - Main Event 1/8/14
148 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
149 Summer Rae vs Bailey - NXT 1/9/14
150 Colin Cassidy vs Aiden English - NXT 1/9/14
151 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/9/14
152 Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin - NXT 1/9/14
153 Hunico & Camacho vs Ascension - NXT 1/9/14
154 Kevin Steen & Johnny Gargano vs LDRS - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale 
155 Kevin Steen vs Bad Bones - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale
156 Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
157 Mr. Touchdown vs Scotty Slade - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
158 Portia Perez vs Lexxus - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
159 RD Evans vs Veda Scott - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
160 Johnny Gargano vs Naom Dar - PCW Spring Slam 2013
161 T-Bone v s Tommy Dreamer - PCW Spring Slam 2013
162 Mad Man Manson vs Dave Mastiff - PCW Spring Slam 2013
163 Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis - PCW Spring Slam 2013
164 Rumble - PCW Spring Slam 2013
1/10
165 Bro Mans vs Eric Young & Joseph Parks - Impact 1/9/14
166 EC3 vs Samoa Joe - Impact 1/9/14
167 Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence - Impact 1/9/14
168 Sting vs Bobby Roode - Impact 1/9/14
169 Magnus vs AJ Styles - Impact 1/9/14
170 MsChif vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Epic 2013
171 Irish Airborne vs Mat Fitchett & Davey Vega - AAW Epic 2013
172 Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister - AAW Epic 2013
173 Davey Richards vs ACH - AAW Epic 2013
1/11
174 Usos vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/10/14
175 Real Americans & RybAxel vs Los Matadores, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Smackdown 1/10/14
176 Big E Langston vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 1/10/14
177 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/10/14
178 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
179 Jon Moxley vs Ricochet - IWA:MS 7/10/09
180 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - WXW 1/17/10
181 Jon Moxley vs B-Boy - CZW 2/13/10
182 Jon Moxley vs Davey Richards - HWA 2/20/10
183 Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage - CZW 3/13/10
184 Jon Moxley vs Sami Callihan - CZW 4/10/10
185 Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs - IPW 8/21/10
1/12
186 Natalya vs Summer Rae - Superstars 1/11/14
187 Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback - Superstars 1/11/14
188 Azriel vs Pepper Parks vs Shane Strickland - CZW Answering The Challenge
189 Masada vs Alexander James - CZW Answering The Challenge
190 Alex Colon vs Devon Moore - CZW Answering The Challenge
191 OI4K vs David Starr & JT Dunn - CZW Answering The Challenge
192 Aero Boy vs Danny Havoc - CZW Answering The Challenge
193 Chris Dickinson vs Biff Busick - CZW Answering The Challenge
194 Lucky 13 vs Drew Gulak - CZW Answering The Challenge
195 Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
196 Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
197 Saraya Knight, Miss Natural & Taylor Made vs MsChif, Christina Von Eerie & Heidi Lovelace - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
198 Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
199 Arik Cannon & Mat Fitchett vs Irish Airborne - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
200 Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
1/13
201 Brock Lesnar vs Crash Holly - Raw 11/5/01
202 Brock Lesnar vs Albert - Smackdown 11/20/01
203 Brock Lesnar & Ron Waterman vs Billy & Chuck - Raw 11/19/01
204 Brock Lesnar vs Spike Dudley - Raw 3/11/02
205 Brock Lesnar vs Funaki - Smackdown 3/12/02
206 Brock Lesnar vs Rico Constantino - Raw 12/3/01
207 MsChif vs Nevaeh vs Angelus Layne - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
208 Lamar Titan vs ACH - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
209 MASADA vs Michael Elgin - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
210 Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
211 Brian Kendrick vs Shane Hollister - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
1/14
212 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
213 John Cena vs Damien Sandow - Raw 1/13/14
214 Big Show vs Jack Swagger - Raw 1/13/14
215 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Raw 1/13/14
216 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/13/14
217 Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 1/13/14
218 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 1/13/14
219 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/13/14
220 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
221 Kevin Steen vs Arik Royal - PWX Night Of Champions
222 Edddie Edwards vs Chiva Kid - PWX Night Of Champions
223 Amber O'Neal vs Carolina Rodriguez - PWX Enemy Territory
224 Delirious vs Chiva Kid - PWX Enemy Territory
225 Eddie Edwards vs Jake Manning - PWX Enemy Territory
226 Kevin Steen vs Caleb Konley - PWX Enemy Territory
1/15
227 Skarlett vs X-Cute Sweet - Bellatrix 6
228 Miss Mina vs Nikki Storm - Bellatrix 6
229 Aurora Flame vs Destiny - Bellatrix 6
230 Kay Lee Ray vs Queen Maya - Bellatrix 6
231 Rhia O'Reilly vs Erin Angel - Bellatrix 6
232 Bette Noire & Viper vs Chanel & Violet O'Hara - Bellatrix 6
233 Penelope vs The Alpha Female - Bellatrix 6
234 Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight - Bellatrix 6
235 Liberty vs Shanna - Bellatrix 6
1/16
236 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/16/14
237 CJ Parker vs Jason Jordan - NXT 1/16/14
238 Mojo Rawley vs Bo Dallas - NXT 1/16/14
239 Kofi Kingston vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/16/14
240 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 1/15/14
241 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/15/14
242 3MB vs PTP - Main Event 1/15/14
243 3MB vs Los Matadores - Main Event 1/15/14
244 Angelina Love vs Riot - BLOW 9/28/13
245 Leilani Kai vs Sumie Sakai - BLOW 9/28/13
246 Vanity vs Jennifer Cruz - BLOW 9/28/13
247 Jessie Kaye & Amber Rodriguez vs Mistress Belmont & Veda Scott - BLOW 9/28/13
248 Melissa Coates & Craig Steele vs Silvie Silver & Lucifer Darksyde - BLOW 9/28/13
249 Amazing Kong & La Rosa Negra vs Missy Sampson & Annie Social - BLOW 9/28/13
1/17
250 12 Man Tag - Impact 1/16/14
251 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 1/16/14
252 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/16/14
253 Sting vs EC3 - Impact 1/16/14
254 Jessie Belle vs Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 1/18/14
255 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/17/14
256 ADR vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/17/14
257 Naomi vs Tamina - Smackdown 1/17/14
258 Big E Langston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/17/14
259 Real Americans vs Usos - Smackdown 1/17/14
260 Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt - House Of Hardcore III
261 Lance Anoai vs Matt Striker - House Of Hardcore III
262 Carlito Colon & Thea Trinidad vs Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - House Of Hardcore III
263 Hardcore Rumble - House Of Hardcore III
264 Big XLG vs MVP - House Of Hardcore III
265 Homicide & Eddie Kingston vs Matt Hardy & Devon - House Of Hardcore III
266 Kevin Steen vs Rhino - House Of Hardcore III
267 Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese vs Petey Williams - House Of Hardcore III
268 Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - House Of Hardcore III
1/18
269 EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
270 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
271 Bobby Roode vs Samoa Joe - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
272 Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
273 Bad Influence vs Eric Young & Joseph Park - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
274 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
275 Lethal Lockdown - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
1/19
276 CW Anderson vs Mikey Whipwreck - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
277 Simon Diamond, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Nova, Kid Kash & Jazz - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
278 Super Crazy & Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn & Little Guido - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
279 Angel vs New Jack - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
280 RVD vs Sabu - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
281 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Raven - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
282 Mike Awesome vs Spike Dudley - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
283 Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay - Superstars 1/17/14
284 3MB vs PTP - Superstars 1/17/14
285 Dusty Rhodes vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
286 CW Anderson & Bill Wiles vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
287 Mike Awesome vs Kid Kash - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
288 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Gedo & Jado - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
289 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
290 Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
291 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Raven & Mike Awesome vs Tommy Dreamer & Masato Tanaka - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
292 Super Crazy vs Rhino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
1/20
293 Masato Tanaka vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
294 Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Simon Diamond - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
295 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
296 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Danny Doring & Roadkill vs DeVito & Angel - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
297 Tajiri vs Steve Corino - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
298 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
299 Jerry Lynn vs RVD - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
300 Justin Credible vs Lance Storm - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
1/21
301 Shield vs Big E Langston & Rhodes' - Raw 1/20/14
302 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Raw 1/20/14
303 CM Punk vs Billy Gunn - Raw 1/20/14
304 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/20/14
305 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/20/14
306 Usos vs Wyatts - Raw 1/20/14
307 Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton - Raw 1/20/14
308 Sal E Graziano vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000
309 Danny Doring, Road Kill & Kid Kash vs CW Anderson, Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
310 Jerry Lynn vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 2000
311 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Angel & DeVito - ECW Heatwave 2000
312 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Psicosis - ECW Heatwave 2000
313 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Heatwave 2000
314 RVD vs Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
315 Justin Credible vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
1/22
316 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
317 Kid Kash vs EZ Money - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
318 Joel Gertner vs Cyrus - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
319 Da Baldies vs Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
320 Steve Corino vs CW Anderson - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
321 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Mikey Whipwreck & Tajiri - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
328 Rhino vs RVD - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
329 Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
1/23
330 R-Truth vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/22/14
331 Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas - Main Event 1/22/14
332 ADR vs Sin Cara - Main Event 1/22/14
333 Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
334 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
335 CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
336 Natalya vs Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
337 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT 1/23/14
338 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW November To Remember 2000
339 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW November To Remember 2000
340 Spike Dudley, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money, Julio Dinero & Chris Hamrick - ECW November To Remember 2000
341 Nova vs Chris Chetti - ECW November To Remember 2000
342 Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy vs Da Baldies - ECW November To Remember 2000
343 Rhino vs New Jack - ECW November To Remember 2000
344 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck (& Super Crazy) - ECW November To Remember 2000
345 Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible vs Sandman - ECW November To Remember 2000
1/24
346 Gunner vs James Storm - Impact 1/23/14
347 Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries - Impact 1/23/14
348 Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle - Impact 1/23/14
349 Samoa Joe vs Spud - Impact 1/23/14
350 Sting vs Magnus - Impact 1/23/14
351 Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 1/23/14
352 Sin Cara & Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/23/14
353 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
354 EZ Money vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
355 Nova vs Julio Deniro - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
356 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
357 CW Anderson vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
358 Rhino vs Spike Dudley - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
359 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
360 Steve Corino vs Justin Credible vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
1/25
361 Real Americans vs Big Show & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/24/14
362 Brodus Clay vs Miz - Smackdown 1/24/14
363 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 1/24/14
364 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/24/14
365 PTP vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/24/14
366 Kofi Kingston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/24/14
367 Big E Langston, Usos & Rhodes' vs Shield & NAO - Smackdown 1/24/14
368 Battle Royal - WCW Road Wild 98
369 Goldberg vs Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW Superbrawl IX
370 Goldberg vs Sting - WCW Nitro 11/8/99
371 Goldberg vs Bret Hart - Starrcade 99
372 Goldberg vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 10/20/03
373 Edge vs John Cena - New Years Revolution 06
374 RVD vs John Cena - One Night Stand 06
375 Edge vs Undertaker - Smackdown 05/08/07
376 CM Punk vs Edge - Raw 06/30/08
377 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Extreme Rules 09
378 Jack Swagger vs Chris Jericho - Smackdown 04/02/10
379 Kane vs Rey Mysterio - MITB 2010
380 Miz vs Randy Orton - Raw 11/22/10
381 ADR vs CM Punk - Summerslam 2011
382 Daniel Bryan vs Big Show - TLC 2011
383 John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw 1000
384 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Raw 04/08/13
385 Chilly Willy vs The Blue Boy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
386 Da Baldies vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
387 Bilvis Wesley vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
388 Jerry Lynn vs Spike Dudley - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
389 CW Anderson vs Super Crazy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
390 EZ Money vs Nova - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
391 Hot Commodity vs Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
392 The FBI vs Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
393 Justin Credible vs Steve Corino vs Sandman - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
1/26
394 Portia Perez vs Kay Lee Ray - PBW 9/20/13
395 Jerry Lynn & Cyrus vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
396 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money & Julio Dinero - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
397 Nova vs Chris Hamrick - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
398 Tommy Dreamer vs CW Anderson - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
399 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
400 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Chilly Willy & Balls Mahoney - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
401 Sandman vs Steve Corino vs Justin Credible - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
402 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
403 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
404 Su Yung vs Solo Darling - Shine 15
405 Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra - Shine 15
406 Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace - Shine 15
407 Angelina Love vs Taylor Made - Shine 15
408 Leva Bates vs Nevaeh - Shine 15
409 The S-N-S Express vs The American Sweethearts - Shine 15
410 Mia Yim vs Ivelisse - Shine 15
411 Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay - Shine 15
412 Rain vs Amazing Kong - Shine 15
1/27
413 Rhodes' vs NAO - Royal Rumble 2014
414 Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble 2014
415 Brock Lesnar vs Big Show - Royal Rumble 2014
416 Randy Orton vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2014
417 Royal Rumble - Royal Rumble 2014
1/28
418 Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Raw 1/27/14
419 Fandango vs R-Truth - Raw 1/27/14
420 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 1/27/14
421 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 1/27/14
422 Kofi Kingston vs ADR - Raw 1/27/14
423 Rhodes' vs NAO - Raw 1/27/14
424 AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bellas, Naomu & Cameron - Raw 1/27/14
425 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena - Raw 1/27/14
1/29
426 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs FBI - ECW 8/25/00
427 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs RVD & Kid Kash - ECW 8/25/00
428 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible & Rhino - ECW 8/25/00
429 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Swinger & Simon Diamond - ECW 8/25/00
1/30
430 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 1/30/14
431 Corey Graves vs Camacho - NXT 1/30/14
432 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 1/30/14
433 Colin Cassady vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/30/14
434 Miz vs CJ Parker - NXT 1/30/14
435 Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch - NXT 1/30/14
436 ADR vs R-Truth - Main Event 1/29/14
437 Natalya vs Tamina - Main Event 1/29/14
438 Usos & Big E Langston vs 3MB - Main Event 1/29/14
1/31
439 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa - Impact 1/30/14
440 Bad Influence vs James Storm & Gunner - Impact 1/30/14
441 Eric Young & Abyss vs BroMans - Impact 1/30/14
442 Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs Magnus & EC3 - Impact 1/30/14
443 Cheerleader Melissa vs Lacey Von Erich - Chick Fight On The Road
444 Candice LeRae vs ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
445 La Nazi vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
446 Raisha Saeed vs Christie Ricci - Chick Fight On The Road
447 Amazing Kong & Jamie D. vs Cheerleader Melissa & ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
448 Tracy Brooks vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
449 Raisha Saeed vs Christina Von Eerie - Chick Fight On The Road





Spoiler: February



2/1
450 Summer Rae vs Natalya - Superstars 1/30/14
451 Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/30/14
2/2
452 Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 1/31/14
453 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/31/14
454 PTP vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/31/14
455 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 1/31/14
456 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 1/31/14
457 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/31/14
458 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus - Smackdown 1/31/14
459 Mia Yim vs Amazing Kong - Shimmer 53
460 Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee - Shimmer 53
461 Kalamity vs Rhia O'Reilly vs Evie vs Christina Von Eerie vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 53
462 Ayumi Kurihara vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 53
463 Serena Deeb, Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Jessicka Havok, Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh - Shimmer 53
464 Jessie McKay vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 53
465 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kana & LuFisto vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 53
466 Athena vs Ayako Hamada - Shimmer 53
467 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Shimmer 53
2/3
468 Nicole Matthews vs KC Spinelli - ECCW 2/1/14
469 Santana Garrett vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 54
470 MsChif vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 54
471 Evie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 54
472 Kalamity vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 54
473 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 54
474 Kana vs Jessie McKay - Shimmer 54
475 Ayako Hamada vs Melanie Cruise - Shimmer 54
476 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 54
477 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 54
478 Athena vs Madison Eagles vs Saraya Knight vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 54
479 Cheerleader Melissa vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 54
2/4
480 Shield vs Big E Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio - Raw 2/3/14
481 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Raw 2/3/14
482 NAO vs Rhodes' - Raw 2/3/14
483 Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder - Raw 2/3/14
484 Sheamus vs Curtis Axel - Raw 2/3/14
485 Wyatt Famil vs Dolph Ziggler, Xavier Woods & R-Truth - Raw 2/3/14
486 Naomi vs Aksana - Raw 2/3/14
487 Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/3/14
2/4
488 Jessie McKay vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 55
489 Thunderkitty vs Allysin Kay - Shimmer 55
490 Heidi Lovelace & Santana Garrett vs Jessicka Havok & Sassy Stephie - Shimmer 55
491 Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 55
492 Athena vs Taylor Made - Shimmer 55
493 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 55
494 MsChif vs Kalamity - Shimmer 55
495 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 55
496 Kana vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 55
497 Ayako Hamada vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 55
498 Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 55
2/6
499 Portia Perez vs Carmel Jacob - PBW 9/21/13
500 Fandango vs Miz - Main Event 2/5/14
501 ADR vs Zack Ryder - Main Event 2/5/14
502 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/5/14
503 Shazza McKenzie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 56
504 Leva Bates vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 56
505 Leah Von Dutch vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 56
506 Kellie Skater vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer 56
507 Jessie McKay vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 56
508 Mia Yim vs Evie - Shimmer 56
509 MsChif & Christina Von Eerie vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay - Shimmer 56
510 Tomoka Nakagawa vs Portia Perez - Shimmer 56
511 Kana vs Mercedes Martinez vs Ayako Hamada vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 56
2/7
512 Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 2/6/14
513 Alicia Fox vs Emma - NXT 2/6/14
514 Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan - NXT 2/6/14
515 Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 2/6/14
516 Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves - NXT 2/6/14
517 Eric Young vs Abyss - Impact 2/6/14
518 Austin Aries vs Zema Ion - Impact 2/6/14
519 Kurt Angle vs Magnus - Impact 2/6/14
520 Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode - Impact 2/6/14
521 Madison Eagles vs Athena - Shimmer 56
522 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 56
523 Cheerleader Melissa vs Kalamity - Shimmer 56
524 Shield vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/7/14
525 AJ vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 2/7/14
526 Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro - Smackdown 2/7/14
527 Sheamus vs Ryback - Smackdown 2/7/14
528 Goldust vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 2/7/14
529 Randy Orton vs Christian - Smackdown 2/7/14
2/8
530 Jessie Belle vs Lovely Lylah - OVW 2/8/14
531 Tamina vs Natalya - Superstars 2/6/14
532 Usos & Los Matadores vs 3MB & Curt Hawkins - Superstars 2/6/14
2/9
533 Kyle Matthews vs Colt Cabana - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
534 Bobby Sharp vs Drew Gulak - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
535 Jamin Olivencia vs Ryan Taylor - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
536 Kyle O'Reilly vs Davey Richards - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
537 Vordell Walker vs Pepper Parks - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
538 Jeff McAllister vs B-Boy - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
539 Steve Anthony vs Caprice Coleman - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
540 Anthony Nese vs Adam Cole - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
2/10
541 Joe Gacy vs Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary
542 Caleb Konley vs Pepper Parks - CZW 15th Anniversary
543 Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary
544 Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont - CZW 15th Anniversary
545 Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee - CZW 15th Anniversary
546 The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI vs OI4K - CZW 15th Anniversary
547 The Beaver Boys vs Murderers’ Row - CZW 15th Anniversary
548 Blk Jeez vs Chris Dickinson vs AR Fox vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
549 Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles - CZW 15th Anniversary
550 Danny Havoc vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
551 Jason Silver vs Barbi Hayden - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
552 Jessicka Havok vs Jaykus Plisken - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
553 Angel Blue vs Jessica James vs Christina Von Eerie vs Portia Perez vs Athena vs Rachel Summerlyn - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
2/11
554 Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & Rhodes' - Raw 2/10/14
555 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/10/14
556 Real Americans vs Christian & Sheamus - Raw 2/10/14
557 Dolph Ziggler vs Batista - Raw 2/10/14
558 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 2/10/14
559 Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose - Raw 2/10/14
560 AJ, Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas & Cameron - Raw 2/10/14
561 John Cena vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/10/14
2/12
562 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt - TNA One Night Only Old School
563 EC3 vs Dewy Barnes - TNA One Night Only Old School
564 Tommy Dreamer vs Bully Ray - TNA One Night Only Old School
565 Bad Influence & Velvet Sky vs BroMans & Lei'D Tapa - TNA One Night Only Old School
566 Abyss vs Jeff Hardy - TNA One Night Only Old School
567 Kurt Angle vs Mr Anderson - TNA One Night Only Old School
568 Bobby Roode vs James Storm - TNA One Night Only Old School
569 Magnus vs Samoa Joe - TNA One Night Only Old School
2/13
570 Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family - Main Event 2/12/14
571 Natalya vs Aksana - Main Event 2/12/14
572 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Main Event 2/12/14
573 Emma, Bailey & Natalya vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks - NXT 2/12/14
574 Colin Cassady vs Aiden English - NXT 2/12/14
575 Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker - NXT 2/12/14
576 Wyatt Family vs Jobbers - NXT 2/12/14
2/14
577 Masada vs Danny Havoc - CZW Tangled Web 2
578 Masada vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD Rewind
579 Masada vs Thumbtack Jack - CZW TOD Rewind
580 Masada, Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Drake Younger, Eddie Kingston & Scotty Vortekz - CZW Swinging For The Fences
581 Masada & Brain Damage vs Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston - CZW Lines In The Sand
582 Masada vs Drake Younger - CZW Down With The Sickness 2010
2/15
583 Masada vs Nick Gage - TOD vs Gorefest
584 Masada vs Sami Callihan - CZW Proving Grounds 2011
585 Masada vs Ryuji Ito - CZW Down With The Sickness 2011
586 Masada vs DJ Hyde - Triangle Of UV
587 Masada vs Devon Moore vs Scotty Vortekz vs Robert Anthony - CZW Cage Of Death 13
588 Masada vs Devon Moore vs DJ Hyde vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW Aerial Assault
589 Masada vs Scott Summers - CZW TOD XI
590 Masada vs AR Fox - CZW New Heights 2012
591 Masada vs El Generico - CZW Down With The Sickness 2012
2/16
592 Balls Mahoney vs Lance Storm - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
593 Big Stevie Cool vs Ricky Morton - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
594 Steve Williams vs Axl Rotten - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
595 Raven vs Steve Williams - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
596 Sandman vs D-Von Dudley - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
597 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
598 Terry Funk vs Tommy Rich - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
599 Pitbulls & Tommy Dreamer vs Shane Douglas, Brian Lee & Chris Candido - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
2/17
600 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Cyberslam 1997
601 Chris Chetti vs Little Guido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
602 Steve Richards vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Cyberslam 1997
603 Axl Rotten vs Spike Dudley - ECW Cyberslam 1997
604 Gangstas vs Dudleys - ECW Cyberslam 1997
2/18
605 Taz vs Tracy Smothers - ECW Cyberslam 1997
606 Terry Funk & Tommy Dreamer vs Raven & Brian Lee - ECW Cyberslam 1997
607 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
608 Daniel Bryan vs Christian - Raw 2/17/14
609 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/17/14
610 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/17/14
611 Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns - Raw 2/17/14
612 Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 2/17/14
613 Big E Langston vs 3MB - Raw 2/17/14
614 John Cena vs Cesaro - Raw 2/17/14
615 Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Raw 2/17/14
616 Jey Uso vs Billy Gunn - Raw 2/17/14
617 Randy Orton vs Sheamus - Raw 2/17/14
618 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Sassy Stephie & Jessicka Havok - WSU Mutiny
619 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Christina Von Eerie & Neveah - WSU Mutiny
620 Hania vs Jenny Rose - WSU Mutiny
621 LuFisto vs Athena - WSU Mutiny
622 Marti Belle vs Ezavel Suena - WSU Mutiny
623 Jewells Malone vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU Mutiny
624 Candice & Joey vs Shanna & Chris Dickinson - WSU Mutiny
625 Jessicka Havoc vs Alpha Female - WSU Mutiny
2/19
626 Natalya vs Tamina - Superstars 2/13/14
627 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Superstars 2/13/14
628 Gunner vs EC3 - Impact 2/13/14
629 Gunner & James Storm vs EC3 & Magnus - Impact 2/13/14
630 Wolves & Samoa Joe vs BroMans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/13/14
631 MVP vs Spud - Impact 2/13/14
632 Chris Sabin vs Velvet Sky - Impact 2/13/14
633 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 2/13/14
2/20
634 Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian vs Shield - Smackdown 2/14/14
635 Fandango vs Miz - Smackdown 2/14/14
636 Mark Henry vs Jack SWagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 2/14/14
637 Usos & Rhodes' vs NAO & RybAxel - Smackdown 2/14/14
638 Darren Young vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 2/14/14
639 Randy Orton vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/14/14
2/21
640 Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Main Event 2/19/14
641 Aksana vs Cameron - Main Event 2/19/14
642 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/19/14
2/22
643 The Ascension vs JObbers - NXT 2/19/14
644 Emma vs Summer Rae - NXT 2/19/14
645 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 2/19/14
646 Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 2/21/14
647 Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/21/14
648 Wyatt Family vs Rhodes' & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 2/21/14
649 Titus O'Neil vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/21/14
650 Road Dogg vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 2/21/14
651 Sheamus vs Christian - Smackdown 2/21/14
2/23
652 Cody Rhodes vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 2/20/14
653 Natalya & Bellas vs Tamina, Summer Rae & Eva Marie - Superstars 2/20/14
654 Samoa Joe vs Bro Mans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/20/14
655 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 2/20/14
656 Wolves vs Bad Influence - Impact 2/20/14
657 Magnus vs Gunner - Impact 2/20/14
2/24
658 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Elimination Chamber
2/25
659 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Elimination Chamber
660 NAO vs Usos - Elimination Chamber
661 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Elimination Chamber
662 Shield vs Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber
663 AJ vs Cameron - Elimination Chamber
664 ADR vs Batista - Elimination Chamber
665 Elimination Chamber - Elimination Chamber
2/26
666 ADR vs Batista - Raw 2/24/14
667 Big E Langston vs Cesaro - Raw 2/24/14
668 Sheamus vs Christian - Raw 2/24/14
669 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/24/14
670 Emma vs Summer Rae - Raw 2/24/14
671 Usos vs NAO - Raw 2/24/14
672 Roman Reigns vs Bray WyattS - Raw 2/24/14
2/27
673 Los Matadores & Rhodes' vs 3MB & RybAxel - Main Event 2/26/14
674 Natalya & Eva Marie vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Main Event 2/26/14
675 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Main Event 2/26/14
676 Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara - Main Event 2/26/14
2/28
677 Dudley Boys vs Eliminators - ECW Barely Legal
678 Lance Storm vs RVD - ECW Barely Legal
679 Michinoku Pro 6 man tag - ECW Barely Legal
680 Shane Douglas vs Pit Bull 2 - ECW Barely Legal
681 Sabu vs Taz - ECW Barely Legal





Spoiler: Promotions



WWE - 259
ECW - 150
TNA - 47
Shimmer - 43
CZW - 40
IWA:MS - 16
AAW - 16
Bellatrix - 15
Shine - 9
HOH - 9
WSU - 8
WCA - 8
Chick Fight - 7
BLOW - 6
AIW - 6
PWX - 6
PCW - 5
WXW - 5
WCW - 4
Beyond Wrestling - 4
ACW - 3
HWA - 3
IPW - 3
PBW - 2
OVW - 2
ECCW - 1
IWA:EC - 1
Chikara - 1
Elite Pro - 1
Belleview Pro Wrestling - 1


----------



## Punkhead

Spoiler: matches



WWE Raw 2013-12-16

1. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes

CZW Cage of Death XV

2. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)
3. Azrieal vs Andrew Everett vs Joe Gacy vs Tony Nese vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox (6-Way match)
4. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train
5. BLKOUT vs JT Dunn & David Starr (CZW Tag Team Championship)
6. Kimbr Lee vs Chrstina Von Eerie
7. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs Green Ant & Fire Ant
8. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson
9. DJ Hyde, Biff Busick & Sozio vs Jake Crist, Dave Crist & Neveah
10. Shane Strickland vs Alex Colon (CZK Wired TV Championship)
11. Rory Mondo, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs Devon Moore, Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen (Cage of Death)

Spike Video Games Awards 2003

12. Rey Mysterio & Trish Stratus vs Chris Jericho & Victoria

WWE Raw Old School 2014-01-06

13. The Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & The Usos
14. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
15. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
16. The Real Americans vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
17. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
18. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs The Bella Twins
19. 3MB vs Too Cool
20. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

WWE Raw 2013-12-23

21. Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatt Family
22. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
23. The Shield vs CM Punk, John Cena & Big E Langston

WWE Raw 2014-01-13

24. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos
25. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
26. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
27. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield
28. AJ Lee & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron
29. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
30. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
31. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
32. Wyatt Family vs The Usos (Steel Cage match)

WWE Raw 2013-12-30

33. CM Punk vs Seth Rollins
34. Fandango vs ig E Langston (Intercontinental Championship)
35. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
36. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
37. Daniel Bryan vs Eric Rowan
38. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt

EVOLVE 27 2014-01-12

39. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
40. Johnny Vandal & Maxwell Chicago vs Jay Cruz & Eddie Rios
41. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
42. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
43. Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor
44. Ricochet & AR Fox vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta
45. Johnny Gargano vs Uhaa Nation (Open the Freedom Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-01-20

46. Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston vs The Shield
47. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
48. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
49. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
50. AJ Lee & Tamina vs The Funcadactyls
51. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
52. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Raw 2013-10-07

53. Natalya, Eva Marie & JoJo vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendes

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-23

54. Mini Abismo *****, Dark Cuervo & Taya Valkyrie vs Mascarita Sagrada, Faby Apache & El Elegido
55. Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide vs Steve Pain, Toscano & Daga
56. Fenix, Cibernetico & Blue Demon Jr. vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Silver King

WWE Smackdown 2014-01-24

57. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs The Real Americans
58. Brodus Clay vs The Miz
59. AJ Lee vs Cameron
60. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
61. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
62. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
63. The Shield & New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston & The Usos

WCW Halloween Havoc 1991

64. El Gigante, Sting & Steiner Brothers vs Sting, Abdullah the Butcher, Cactus Jack, Diamond Studd & Big Van Vader (Chamber of Horros match)
65. The Creatures vs PN News & Big Josh
66. Beautiful Bobby vs Terrence Taylor
67. Jimmy Garvin vs Johnny B. Badd
68. Steve Austin vs Dustin Roades (WCW TV Championship)
69. Oz vs Bill Kazmaier
70. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
71. Flyin' Brian vs Richard Morton (WCW Light Heavyweight Championship)
72. Z-Man vs Rick Rude
73. The Patriots vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko (WCW Tag Team Championship)
74. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014

75. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
76. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
77. Randy Orton vs John Cena (WWE Unified Championship)
78. 30-Man Royal Rumble match

WWE Raw 2014-01-27

79. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Real Americans
80. Fandango vs R-Truth
81. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
82. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
83. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
84. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
85. AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina vs The Funkadactyls & Bella Twins
86. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena vs The Shield

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-30

87. Sexy Star, Magnifica & Mary Apache vs Jennifer Blake, Jarochita & Faaby Apache
88. Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
89. Los Psycho Circus vs La Secta (AAA Trios Championship)
90. Fenix, Cibernetico & El Mesias vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Daga & Texano Jr.

WWWF Heavyweight Wrestling 1966-01-13

91. Prince Iaukea vs Steve Stanley
92. Hector Serano vs Tomas Marin (2 out of 3 Falls match)
93. Antonio Pugliese vs Tony Altimore

Dragon Gate Infinity 324 2014-01-25

94. Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora vs Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa
95. Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa vs Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora
96. Dragon Kid vs Yosuke Santa Maria
97. Ken'ichiro Arai, Super Shisa & K-Ness vs BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu & Kzy
98. CIMA & Chichiro Tominaga vs Kotoka & Ryotsu Shimizu
99. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & U-T
100. YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong vs Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Jimmy Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Taniazaki Toyonaka Dolphin
101. Masato Yoshino vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Open the Dream Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-03

102. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston & Big E Langston
103. Christian vs Jack Swagger
104. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (Steel Cage match)(WWE Tag team Championship)
105. Zack Ryder vs Titus O'Neil
106. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
107. Wyatt Family vs dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods
108. Aksana vs Naomi
109. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

ROH 2014-01-25

110. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
111. RD Evans vs Mike Sells
112. RD Evans vs Michael Elgin
113. Matt taven vs Tadarius Thomas
114. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish

NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2014-02-02

115. TAKA & Taichi vs Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
116. YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Yujiro Takahashi vs Jushin Liger, BUSHI & Tiger Mask IV
117. Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
118. El Desperado, Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Yuji Nagata, Kota Ibushi & Manabu Nakanishi
119. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
120. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
121. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014

122. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
123. Baltic Seige vs Bloc Party
124. Mike Bennett vs Hallowicked
125. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield
126. Sonjay Dutt vs Eric Corvis
127. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
128. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace
129. Los Ice Creams & Batiri vs Osirian Portal, Colony & Icarus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-06

130. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs La Jarochita, Jennifer Blake & Faby Apache
131. Los Psycho Circus vs Psicosis, Texano J. & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr.
132. Silver King vs Fenix vs El Zorro vs El Mesias (Rey de Reyes 1/4 final)
133. La Secta vs Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico

NJPW The New Beginning 2014-02-09

134. Jushin Liger & El Desperado vs BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
135. Tama Tonga vs Minoru Suzuki
136. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
137. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Michael Tarver
138. Satoshi Kojima vs Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)
139. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii
140. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
141. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
142. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (IWGP Tag Team Championship)
143. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-10

144. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
145. Fandango vs Santino Marella
146. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
147. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
148. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
149. Dean Ambrose vs mark Henry (United States Championship)
150. Bella Twins & Cameron vs AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox
151. Randy Orton vs John Cena

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-14

152. Daniel Brya, Sheamus & Christian vs The Shield
153. Fandango vs The Miz
154. Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston (No. 1 Contendershit for Intercontinental Championship)
155. The Usos, Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel
156. Damien Sandow vs Darren Young
157. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

WWE Raw 2014-02-17

158. Daniel Bryan vs Christian
159. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
160. Fandango vs Santino Marella
161. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
162. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
163. Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal vs Big E (2 on 1 Hamdicap match)
164. Cesaro vs John Cena
165. Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family
166. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
167. Sheamus vs Randy Orton

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-13

168. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Apache vs Faby Apache, Jeniffer Blake & Aerostar
169. La Anarquia vs Mexican Powers
170. Monster Clown, Psycho Clown, Fenix & La Parka vs Jeff Jarrett, La Parka Negra, El Zorro & Texano Jr.

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-21

171. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger
172. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro
173. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
174. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
175. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
176. Sheamus vs Christian

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 Kickoff

177. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014

178. Big E vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship)
179. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
180. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
181. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
182. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
183. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
184. John Cena vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro vs Sheamus (Elimination Chamber match)(WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-24

185. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
186. Cesaro vs Big E
187. Sheamus vs Christian
188. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
189. Summer Rae vs Emma
190. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
191. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt



191 for me so far.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm at 271. 139 Matches watched in the month of February.


Spoiler: List



January (132 matches)
1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04
67. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 05/23/04
68. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - AAW 11/30/13
69. Irish Airborne vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
70. Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace - AAW 11/30/13
71. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon - AAW 11/30/13
72. Keith Walker vs. Seaman & Moondog Bernard - AAW 11/30/13
73. Matt Cage vs. ACH - AAW 11/30/13
74. Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner vs. Tony Rican, Marion Fontaine & Mschif - AAW 11/30/13
75. Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose - AAW 11/30/13
76. Ricochet & Ethan Page vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
77. Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister - AAW 11/30/13
78. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
79. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
80. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
81. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
82. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/23/14
83. James Storm vs. Gunner - TNA 1/23/14
84. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - TNA 1/23/14
85. Matt Wheeler vs. Kongo Kong - LCW 1/25/14
86. Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
87. Tiffany, Estrellita & Marcela vs. Princesa Sughit, Princesa Blanca & Amapola - CMLL (Unsure of date)
88. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mistico - NJPW 8/11/09(?)
89. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW (Unsure of date)
91. Food Fighters vs. All Ivory Is Legal - ISW BKOTR II
92. GLADD Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
93. Team Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Kitsune & Shynron - ISW BKOTR II
94. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW BKOTR II
95. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
96. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
97. Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
98. Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
99. Shynron & Kitsune vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
100. Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
101. Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet - ISW BKOTR II
102. Food Fighters vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
103. Super Smash Bros vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling About Time
104. Leon St.Geovanni vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling About Time
105. Aaron Epic vs. Amber - Beyond Wrestling About Time
106. Team Tremendous vs. D.U.I vs Academy Of Anatomy vs. Connecticut Superstars - Beyond Wrestling About Time
107. RD Evans vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling About Time
108. Throwbacks vs. Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous - Beyond Wrestling About Time
109. Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling About Time
110. Jonny Mangue vs. Matt Fitchett - Beyond Wrestling About Time
111. Team Vega vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling About Time
112. Annie Social vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO9
113. Santana Garrett vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO9
114. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs. Jasmin & Jody D'Milo - AIW GNO9
115. Heidi Lovelace vs. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO9
116. Leah Von Dutch vs. Mickie Knuckles - AIW GNO9
117. Sassy Stephie vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO9
118. Taeler Hendrix vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO9
119. Nikki Storm vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO9
120. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs. Veda Scott & Shanna - AIW GNO9
121. Santana Garrett vs. Kimber Lee - AOW GNO10
122. Jody D'Milo vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO10
123. Sassy Stephie vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO10
124. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO10
125. Social Network vs. Bates & Bale - AIW GNO10
126. Leah Von Dutch vs. Shanna vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO10
127. Mickie Knuckles vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO10
128. Nikki Storm vs. Mia Yim - AIW GNO10
129. Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO10
130. David Starr vs. JT Dunn - CZW Tangled Web 6
131. Alex Colon, Biff Busick & Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland - CZW Tangled Web 6
132. Nevaeh vs. Shanna - CZW Tangled Web 6

February (139 matches)
133. Drew Gulak vs. Colt Cabana - NPWD 2014
134. The Baltic Seige vs. Bloc Party - NPWD 2014
135. Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister - CZW Tangled Web 6
136. 4Loco vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Tangled Web 6
137. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox - CZW Tangled Web 6
138. Osirian Portal vs. BLK OUT - CZW Tangled Web 6
139. Drew Gulak vs. Masada - CZW Tangled Web 6
140. Rory Mondo, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky 13 - CZW Tangled Web 6
141. Team Tremendous vs. Professional Revolution - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
142. Aaron Epic vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
143. Mr. Touchdown vs. Max Raptor - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
144. Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint - LCW 02/01/14
145. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Sean Harddrive & Danny Todd - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
146. Johnny Cockstrong vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
147. Usurper vs. Addy Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
148. Worst Case Scenario vs. Destruction Under Impact - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
149. Jaka vs. Matthew Justice - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
150. Garden State Gods vs. KOA - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
151. Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
152. Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - PWG ASW9 N2
153. Ronin vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW9 N2
154. Trent? vs. Paul London - PWG ASW9 N2
155. AR Fox, Ricochet, Rich Swann vs. Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines - PWG ASW9 N2
156. TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol - PWG ASW9 N2
157. Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG ASW9 N2
158. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW9 N2
159. Drake Younger vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW9 N2
160. Bushi & Valiente vs. KUSHIDA & Yohei Komatsu - NJPW 10/25/13
161. Barretta & Brian Kendrick vs. Young Bucks - NJPW 10/25/13
162. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Jado & Gedo - NJPW 10/25/13
163. Forever Hooligans vs. Suzuki-Gun - NJPW 10/25/13
164. Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka - NJPW 10/25/13
165. Captain New Japan & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Tomaoki Homna - NJPW 10/25/13
166. Chaos vs. Tanahashi, Makabe, & Nagata - NJPW 10/25/13
167. Complete Players vs. Ibushi & Naiti - NJPW 10/25/13
168. Bullet Club vs. Chaos - NJPW 10/25/13
169. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 04/27/02
170. AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH 6/22/02
171. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH 6/22/02
172. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 6/22/02
173. Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Low-Ki - ROH 1/11/03
174. Joe Gacy vs. Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
175. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
176. Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
177. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
178. Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
179. Antonio Inoki vs. Great Antonio - ??/??/??
180. Prophecy vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red - ROH 3/15/03
181. Headbangers & Taka Michinoku vs. Kaientai - WWF KOTR98
182. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ken Shamrock - WWF KOTR98
183. The Rock vs. Dan Severn - WWF KOTR98
184. Too Much vs. Al Snow & Head - WWF KOTR98
185. X-Pac vs. Owen Hart - WWF KOTR98
186. New Age Outlaws vs. New Midnight Express - WWF KOTR98
187. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock - WWF KOTR98
188. Undertaker vs. Mankind - WWF KOTR98
189. Kane vs. Stone Cold - WWF KOTR98
190. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Submission Squad vs. Youthanazia vs. Hot Young Best Friends - AIW Dead Presidents
191. Bobby Beverly vs. Davey Vega vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Colin Delaney vs. Ty Colton - AIW Dead Presidents
192. Colt Cabana vs. Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
193. Kevin Steen vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
194. Tim Donst vs. Chris Hero - AIW Dead Presidents
195. Ultramantis Black vs. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Dead Presidents
196. Ethan Page vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Dead Presidents
197. Battle Royal - Dreamwave 12/07/13
198. AC/DC vs. Zero Gravity - Dreamwave 12/07/13
199. Chris Castro vs. Ricochet - Dreamwave 12/07/13
200. Cousin Bobby vs. Waylon Beck - Dreamwave 12/07/13
201. Sports Entertainment vs. Dan Lawrence & Judd The Janitor vs. Vic Capri & Arya Daivari vs. Helter Skelter - Dreamwave 12/07/13
202. Reed Bentley vs. Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave 12/07/13
203. Matt Cage vs. Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave 12/07/13
204. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Chris Hero - Dreamwave 12/07/13
205. Luther, Yabo The Clown & Gangrel vs. Mason Beck, Cousin Dixie & Bucky Collins - Dreamwave 12/07/13
206. Shane Hollister vs. Christian Rose - Dreamwave 12/07/13
207. Arik Cannon vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
208. Drake Younger vs. Diehard - IWA KOTDM06
209. Flash Flanagan vs. Billy Black - IWA KOTDM06
210. Dinn T. Moore vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
211. Deranged vs. Spidar Boodrow - IWA KOTDM06
212. Mitch Page vs. J-Boy - IWA KOTDM06
213. Jacob Ladder vs. Toby Klein - IWA KOTDM06
214. Darin Childs vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
215. Brandon Prophet vs. Insane Lane vs. Ian Rotten - IWA KOTDM06
216. Juggulator vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
217. Whacks vs. Mad Man Pondo - IWA KOTDM06
218. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
219. Arik Cannon vs. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
220. Flash Flanagan vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
221. Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
222. Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
223. Mitch Page vs. Rollin Hard - IWA KOTDM06
224. Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles - IWA KOTDM06
225. Toby Klein vs. Brandon Prophet - IWA KOTDM06
226. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
227. Deranged vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
228. Ian Rotten vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
229. Mitch Page vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
230. Tank vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
231. Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
232. Insane Lane & Juggulator vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - IWA KOTDM06
233. Dysfunction vs. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein vs. Mitch Page - IWA KOTDM06
234. AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ROH 6/14/03
235. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Briscoes - ROH 7/19/03
236. AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ROH 10/16/03
237. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH 11/01/03
238. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 11/29/03
239. AJ Styles vs. Homicide - 1/10/04
240. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 2/22/05
241. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ROH 7/16/05
242. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Race - ROH 7/23/05
243. AJ Styles vs. Cima - ROH 8/25/05
244. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 9/17/05
245. Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
246. Medusa vs. Akira Hokuto - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
247. Lord Steven Regal vs. Prince Iaukea - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
248. Public Enemy vs. Steve McMichael & Jeff Jarrett - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
249. Chris Benoit vs. Dean Malenko - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
250. Kevin Nash vs. Rick Steiner - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
251. The Giant vs. Lex Luger vs. Stevie Ray vs. Booker T - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
252. Randy Savage vs. DDP - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
253. Kurt Angle vs. Tazz - WWF RR 2000
254. Dudley Boys vs. Hardy Boys - WWF RR 2000
255. Hardcore Holly vs. Chyna vs. Chris Jericho - WWF RR 2000
256. New Age Outlaws vs. Acolytes - WWF RR 2000
257. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H - WWF RR 2000
258. Royal Rumble - WWF RR 2000
259. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho - WWF No Way Out 2000
260. New Age Outlaws vs. Dudley Boys - WWF No Way Out 2000
261. Mark Henry vs. Viscera - WWF No Way Out 2000
262. Hardy Boyz vs. Edge & Christian - WWF No Way Out 2000
263. Big Boss Man vs. Tazz - WWF No Way Out 2000
264. Kane vs. X-Pac - WWF No Way Out 2000
265. Too Cool vs. Radicals - WWF No Way Out 2000
266. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF No Way Out 2000
267. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - WWF No Way Out 2000
268. D'Lo Brown & Godfather vs. Big Boss Man & Bull Buchanan - WWF Wrestlemania 16
269. Hardcore Battle Royal - WWF Wrestlemania 16
270. Steve Blackman & Al Snow vs. T&A - WWF Wrestlemania 16
271. Dudley Boys vs. Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boyz - WWF Wrestlemania 16



On a side note: What's the easiest way to keep count of these? I've been doing it by numbering it manually and that's a real pain in the ass. Anyone know any better ways?


----------



## smitlick

I'll post my list maybe tomorrow. Am over 880 but can't remember the exact number.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

Horrible month for me, only about 26 matches, up to 166 for the year.




Spoiler: 2014 WATCHED WRESTLING LIST



2014 WATCHED WRESTLING LIST

ECW BATTLE OF THE BELTS
1. Chris Evans vs Ray Odyssey 
2. Lords of Darkness vs The Super Destroyers (WWA/ECW Tag Team Championship)
3. Kerry von Erich vs. Salvatore Bellomo
4. Davey Boy Smith vs. The Masked Superstar
5. Johnny Hot Body vs. Tony Stetson (Brass Knuckles Bullrope Cowbell Match )
6. The Sandman (c) vs. The Spider (c) (ECW Heavyweight Title / WWA Heavyweight Title Match)
7. Eddie Gilbert vs. Terry Funk (I Quit Texas Death Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #01 04-05-1993
8. The Super Destroyers vs The Hell Ryders
9. Salvatore Bellomo vs Tommy Cairo
10. Rockin' Rebel vs. Tony Stetson
11. Jimmy Snuka (w/Eddie Gilbert) vs. Larry Winters
12. Ernesto Benefica vs. Salvatore Bellomo
ECW Hardcore TV #02 04-14-1993
13. Glen Osbourne vs. Johnny Hot Body
14. Chris Michaels & Samoan Warrior vs. Larry Winters & Tony Stetson
15. The Sandman (w/Peaches) (c) vs. Kodiak Bear
16. Eddie Gilbert vs. JT Smith
17. Super Ninja vs. Tommy Cairo
ECW Hardcore TV #3 04-21-1993
18. Super Destroyers (C) vs The Super Ninja and Canadian Wolfman
19. Jimmy Snuka vs Tony Cairo
20. Eddie Gilbert vs Glen Osborne
21. Frank Cody vs Rockin Rebel
22. Jimmy Snuka vs Glen Osborne
ECW Hardcore TV #4 04-28-1993
23. The Super Destroyers vs Winters and Stenson
24. JT Smith and Tommy Cairo vs The Suicide Blondes
25. Hot Stuff International vs The Hell Riders
26. The Sandman vs The Rockin Rebel
MCW 10/31/2012
27. Jessicka Havok vs Reby Sky
28. Luscious Larry Lavender vs Bobby Beverly
29. Matt Hardy vs “Superstar” Bill Martel
30. Justin Mayne vs Ethan Wright
31. Christian Vaugn vs Jebediah (Barbwire Match)
WWE RAW – 01/13/2014
32. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
33. John Cena vs Damien Sandow
34. The Big Show vs Jack Swagger
35. New Age Outlaws/Cm Punk vs The Shield
36. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
CZW Cage of Death XV
37. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (C) (CZW World Heavyweight Championship) 
38. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox vs. Azrieal vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Joe Gacy vs. Tony Nese (Scramble)
39. Freight Train (w/Cherry Bomb) vs. Greg Excellent (w/Momma Excellent)
40. BLK OUT (BLK Jeez & Ruckus) (c) vs. The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)
41. Christina Von Eerie vs. Kimber Lee
42. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant)
43. Chris Dickinson vs. Davey Richards
44. DJ Hyde & The Front vs. OI4K
45. Alex Colon (w/Chrissy Rivera) (c) vs. Shane Strickland
46. Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis , Rory Mondo vs Nation Of Intoxication (COD Match)
WCW Starcade 1997
47. Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Title Match)
48. Ray Traylor & The Steiner Brothers vs NWO (Savage, Norton, and Vincent)
49. Bill Goldberg vs. Steve McMichael
50. Chris Benoit vs. Saturn
51. Buff Bagwell vs. Lex Luger
52. Curt Hennig (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Match)
53. Eric Bischoff (w/Scott Hall) vs. Larry Zbyszko 
54. Hollywood Hogan (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)
WCW World War 3 1995
55. Johnny B. Badd (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (w/Diamond Doll) (WCW World Television Title)
56. Big Bubba Rogers vs. Jim Duggan
57. Akira Hokuto & Bull Nakano vs. Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki
58. Kensuke Sasaki (w/Sonny Onoo) (c) vs. Chris Benoit (WCW United States Heavyweight Title)
59. Lex Luger (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. Randy Savage
60. Ric Flair vs. Sting
61. WCW World Heavyweight Title Three Ring Battle Royal
ECW Summer Sizzler 1993
62. Jimmy Snuka vs. JT Smith
63. Dick Murdoch vs. Dark Patriot 2
64. Peaches vs. Latigra (Strip Match)
65. Larry Winters vs. Tony Stetson (First blood)
66. Rockin Rebel vs. The Sandman (Street Fight)
67. Jimmy Snuka vs. Tommy Cairo
68. Blondes & Hunter Q. vs. Wildman Bellomo & Super D. #1 & Stevie Wonderful
69. Terry Funk vs. Eddie Gilbert (Chain Match)
ECW ULTRACLASH 1993
70. Public Enemy vs. Jason Knight & Ian Rotten
71. Tony Stetson vs. Tommy Cairo
72. Super Destroyer 1 vs. Super Destroyer 2 (Mask vs Mask)
73. JT Smith vs. Dark Patriot (Scaffold match)
74. Terry Funk & Stan Hansen vs. Abdullah the Butcher & Kevin Sullivan
75. Valet Battle Royale 
76. Sal Bellomo v.s Chris Michaels
77. Shane Douglas vs. Sandman
78. Head Hunters vs. Crash Terminator & Miguel Perez Jr. (Baseball Bat match)
ECW BLOODFEST 1993- Night 1
79. Bad Breed (Axl Rotten & Ian Rotten) vs. Chad Austin & Todd Shaw
80. Don E. Allen vs. Rockin' Rebel
81. Gino Caruso & Silver Jet vs The Public Enemy
82. Malia Hosaka vs. Molly McShane
83. Bad Breed vs Paul Diamond and Pat Tanaka
84. The Metal Maniac vs The Sandman
85. Abdullah the Butcher, JT Smith, & Terry Funk vs Don Muraco, Jimmy Snuka, & Kevin Sullivan
86. Sabu vs The Tazmaniac
87. Johnny Hot Body and Tony Stetson & Pat Tanaka and Paul Diamond (ECW Tag Team Title)
88. Rockin Rebel vs Sir Richard Michaels
89. Abdullah the Butcher vs Kevin Sullivan
90. Jimmy Snuka vs Terry Funk (ECW Television Title) (Steel Cage Match)
ECW BLOODFEST 1993- Night 2
91. Johnny Hot Body and Stetson © vs JT Smith and The Sandman (ECW Tag Team Title)
92. The Tazmaniac vs Tommy Dreamer
93. Gino Caruso vs Kevin Sullivan
94. Shane Douglas vs JT Smith (ECW World Heavyweight Title)
95. Tanaka and Diamond vs The Public Enemy
96. Bad Breed vs Chad Austin and Don E Allen
97. Shane Douglas vs Sabu (ECW World Heavyweight Title)
98. Chad Austin vs Jimmy Snuka
99. Abdullah the Butcher vs Kevin Sullivan (Steel Cage Match)
100. Bad Breed vs Public Enemy vs Tanaka and Diamond (Triangle Steel Cage Tag Match)
ECW The Night The Line Was Crossed 1994
101. 911 vs Chad Austin
102. Mr. Hughes vs Sal Bellomo
103. Pitbull #1 and Rocking Rebel vs The Sandman and Tommy Cairo (Double Dog Collar Match)
104. The Bruise Brothers vs Public Enemy
105. Jimmy Snuka vs Tommy Dreamer
106. Kevin Sullivan & Tazmaniac vs Pat Tanaka & The Sheik
107. JT Smith vs Mike Awesome
108. Terry Funk vs Sabu vs Shane Douglas (ECW Heavyweight Title Three Way Dance)
ECW When Worlds Collide 1994
109. Rockin Rebel vs Tommy Dreamer
110. 911 vs Mikey Whipwreck (ECW Television Title)
111. Jimmy Snuka vs Kevin Sullivan
112. Peaches and Tommy Cairo vs The Sandman and Woman (Singapore Cane Match)
113. Pitbull #1 vs The Tazmaniac
114. JT Smith and The Bruise Brothers vs Shane Douglas, Mr Hughes and Public Enemy
115. Arn Anderson & Terry Funk vs Bobby Eaton vs Sabu
WWF ROYAL RUMBLE
116. 1995 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
117. 1996 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
118. 1997 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
119. 1998 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
120. 1999 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
121. 2000 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
ECW Hostile City Showdown 1994
122. Tommy Dreamer vs Hack Myers
123. Chad Austin vs Don E Allen
124. The Pitball vs The Tazmaniac (Dog Collar Match)
125. The Bruise Brothers vs Mr Hughes and Shane Douglas
126. Tommy Cairo vs The Sandman (Singapore Cane on a Pole Match)
127. The Public Enemy vs The Funk Brothers
128. Mikey Whipwreck vs Rockin Rebel
129. Sabu vs Cactus Jack
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
130. Rhodes Brothers vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Tag Team Titles)
131. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
132. Brock Lesnar vs The Big Show
133. John Cena vs Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title)
134. 2014 Royal Rumble Match
PWG Express Written Consent 2009
135. Scorpio Sky vs Zokre
136. TJ Dalton vs B-Boy
137. El Generico vs Kenny Omega
138. Austin Aries vs Necro Butcher
139. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana vs Human Tornado
140. The Dynasty vs Paul London & The Young Bucks
ECW Living Dangerously 1999
141. Yoshihiro Tajiri vs Super Crazy
142. Balls Mahoney vs Steve Corino
143. Antifaz del Norte vs Little Guido
144. Jerry Lynn vs Rob Van Dam
145. New Jack vs Mustafa
146. The Dudley Boyz vs Spike Dudley and Nova
147. Shane Douglas and Tommy Dreamer vs The Impact Players
148. Taz vs Sabu
House of Hardcore 3
149. Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt
150. Lance Anoa’I vs Matt Striker
151. Carlito Colon/Rosita vs Stevie Richards/Victoria
152. Hardcore Royal Rumble
153. Luke Gallows vs MVP
154. Devon and Matt Hardy vs Outlaw Inc
155. Rhino vs Kevin Steen
156. Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese vs Petey Williams
157. Tommy Dreamer and Terry Funk vs Lance Storm and Sean Waltman
AIW Double Dare 2013
158. Jollyville Fuck-It’s vs Team UK
159. The Submission Squad vs Youthanasia
160. Hope and Change vs The Hooligans
161. #NIXON vs The Sex Bom-Ombs
162. Allyson Kay vs MsChif
163. Youthanazia vs The Jollyville Fuck-It’s
164. # NIXON vs The Hooligans
165. Jonathon Gresham vs Johnny Gargano
166. #NIXON vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its


----------



## RKing85

1. Balls Balogna - 880
2. Platt - 681
3. xxTalonxx - 625
4. Smitlick - 562
5. KingCrash - 459
6. Flux - 351
7. Racconie - 303
8. Miguel de Juan - 276
9. sXeMope - 271
10. Ratman - 265
11. bigbuxxx - 251
12. Doradafan - 208
13. TomasThunder619 - 191
14. MrWrestlingVIII - 160
15. RKing85 - 135
16. TheWeasel - 103
17. Chiller88 - 54
18. just1988 - 19


----------



## Mikey2Likely

So... im not on the list


----------



## smitlick

896 for myself..



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Just updating my list up to 3-6-2014. 695 matches seen so far. Would be watching more matches if I was able to watch the WWE Network.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or mispelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF/World Tag Team/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS EC3 & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA SAW TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Suttons (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shavaz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA ((Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhino
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards


----------



## XxTalonxX

Bumping this thread and also updating my list, looking at this list makes me think I watch to much wrestling.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS EC3 & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA SAW TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Suttons (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shavaz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger (NOTE VOID THIS I DON'T KNOW WHY I EVEN COUNTED THAT)
717 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 735-737 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
720 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
730 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
734 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
735 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
736 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
737 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
742 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
749 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
753 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
770 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
771 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
772 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
773 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
774 (WWE RAW) Big & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
777 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
778 (WWE Smackdown) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
779 (WWE Smackdown) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
780 (WWE Smackdown) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
781 (WWE Smackdown) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
782 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Undertaker

783 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
784 (WWE Smackdown) Booker T VS Funaki
785 (WWE Smackdown) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero

786 (WWE Monday Night Raw) Lita VS Trish Stratus
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw) Kane VS Val Venis
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal

790 (WWE Monday Night Raw) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw) Goldberg VS Kane
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
794 (WWE Monday Night Raw) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

795 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
796 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
797 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
798 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
801 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
802 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
803 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
804 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
811 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
820 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
821 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
822 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
823 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
824 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
825 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

~Grand total thus far 824~


----------



## RKing85

Sorry Mikey, I'll be sure to get you on the list end of this month.

Mid March update:

PWG European Vacation England - 8 matches (6-Man Tag, Reyes/Stone, Sky/Quicksilver, Kazarian/Simmonz, Ryan/Storm, Steen/Generico, Styles/Fleisch, Dragon and Richards/Bosh and Lost)

TNA Lockdown 2014 - 7 matches (6-man tag, Anderson/Shaw, Manik/Tigre, Storm/Gunnar, Rayne/Kim, Magnus/Joe, Lethal Lockdown)

RAW 3/10 - 3 matches (Bellas/AJ and Tamina, Sheamus/Christian, Show and Bryan/Orton and Batista)

Super J Cup 95 - 14 matches (Damien/Naniwa, Mochizuki/Otani, Funaki/Dragon, Gedo/Motegi, Caros/Samurai, Jericho/Nakajima, Naniwa/Liger, Jericho/Benoit, Otani/Dragon, Caros/Gedo, Liger/Dragon, Gedo/Benoit, Mysterio/Psicosis, Liger/Gedo)

Total for first half of Match - 32 matches
Year to date total - 167 matches


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Having a good month thus far for watching wrestling - I have watched 87 so far this month bringing my total for the year to 390 so far.



Spoiler: Matches as of 3/15/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)
March 1, 2014
304. Rick Rude vs Bruiser Brody (WCCW)
305. Abdullah the Butcher vs Manny Fernandez (NWA Worldwide 9/14/85)
306. The Dudley Boys vs The Eliminators for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
307. Lance Storm vs Rob Van Dam (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
308. Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Masato Yakushiji vs TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo & Mens Teoh (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
309. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2 for the ECW World Television Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
March 2, 2014
310. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
311. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
312. Shynron vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show #3)
313. Shane Strickland vs Pepper Parks vs Azrieal (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
314. MASADA vs Alexander James (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
315. Greg Excellent vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
316. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
317. OI4K vs The Juicy Product (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
318. Danny Havok vs Aeroboy in an International Deathmatch (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 3, 2014
319. Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
March 4, 2013
320. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
321. BLK OUT vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
322. Drew Gulak vs Lucky 13 for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 5, 2014
323. Colin Olsen vs Ty Colten vs Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux vs Matt Cross (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
324. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 6, 2014
325. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
326. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
327. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane Page vs Leah Von Dutch (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 7, 2014
328. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
329. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
330. The Usos vs Los Matadores for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
331. Larry Zybysko vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
332. Hollywood Hogan vs Sting for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
March 8, 2014
333. Taz vs Sabu (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
334. Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
335. Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
336. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
337. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
338. Jarek 1:20 vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling)
339. Alex Castle vs Brandon Espinosa vs Jeff O'Shea vs Mallaki Matthews (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
340. Matt Castle vs Zakk Sawyers (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
341. Team IOU vs Gary Jay & Pierre Abernathy (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
342. Green Ant vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2")
343. Motor City Machine Guns vs Speed Muscle (TNA Impact 6/12/08)
343. The Wolves & MVP vs Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/13)
344. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/14)
345. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH Glory by Honor IV9/17/05)
March 9, 2014
346. Terry Funk vs Stevie Richards vs The Sandman (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
347. Raven vs Terry Funk for the ECW World Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
348. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship (ROH "A Night of Tribute" 11/19/05)
349. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee (WSU "An Ultraviolent Affair" )
350. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
351. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer vs The Scene (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
352. BxB Hulk vs Sami Callihan (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
353. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabu & Jon Davis in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
354. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Akira Tozawa (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
355. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
356. Low Ki vs PAC (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
357. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the Open United Gate Championships (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
358. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
359. Michael Bennett vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
360. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
361. Cedric Alexander vs AJ Styles (PWX 1/19/14)
March 10, 2014
362. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
363. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
March 11, 2014
364. John Cena vs Erick Rowan (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
365. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
366. Sheamus vs Christian in a Memphis Street Fight (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
367. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Randy Orton & Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
March 12, 2014
368. Sami Callihan vs Sabu in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
369. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs CIMA vs Rich Swann vs Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
370. Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong (Chikara "Joshimania: Night 1" 12/2/11)
371. Sara Del Rey vs Kana (Chikara "Klunk in Love " 10/8/11)
372. Triple H vs CM Punk in a No DQ Match (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/19/11)
373. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
374. John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
March 13, 2014
375. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & R-Truth (WWE Main Event 3/12/14)
376. AJ Lee vs Natalya for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
377. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
378. The Scene vs Los Ben Jejos (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
379. Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
380. Low Ki, BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs PAC, Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
381. JT Dunn vs AR Fox {NEFW "Unglued)
382. Dan Barry, Bill Carr, Ken Scampi & Tim Hughes vs JT Dunn, Mark Shurman, Leon St. Giovanni & Max St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
383. Eric Corvis vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
384. Paige vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
385. The Ascension vs Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
386. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
387. Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
388. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
389. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
390. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson {NWA Force-1: Fight Club)


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Mid-month update.

350 Matches so far.




Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
*3/1/2014*
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
*3/3/2014*
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
*3/6/2014*
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
*3/7/2014*
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
*03/09/2014*
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA *3/9/2014*
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
*3/12/2014*
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
*3/13/2014*
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
*03/14/2014*
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994


----------



## Platt

2012 Total: 2838
2013 Total: 4138
2014 Total: 821

January 449
February 232
Mid March 140



Spoiler: January



1/1
1 Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 8/25/12
2 Brodus Clay vs Curt Hawkins - Saturday Morning Slam 9/1/12
3 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 9/8/12
4 Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs Epico & Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 9/15/12
5 William Regal vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 9/22/12
6 Santino vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 9/29/12
7 Rey Mysterio vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/6/12
8 Miz vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
9 Sin Cara vs Jinder Mahal - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
10 Zack Ryder vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
11 Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
12 Brodus Clay vs Epico - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
13 Antonio Cesaro vs Derrick Bateman - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
14 Sin Cara vs El Local - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
15 Brodus Clay vs Cody Rhodes - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
16 PTP vs Usos - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
17 Great Khali vs Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
18 William Regal vs R-Truth - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
19 Kofi Kingston vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
20 El Local vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
21 Usos vs 3MB - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
22 Jinder Mahal vs Ted DiBiase - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
23 Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
24 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
25 Heath Slater vs John Cena - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
26 PTP vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
27 Ryback vs Jobbers - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
28 Super Crazy vs Tajiri - ECW Living Dangerously 99
29 Balls Mahoney vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 99
30 Little Guido vs Antifaz del Norte - ECW Living Dangerously 99
31 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Living Dangerously 99
32 New Jack vs Mr Mustafa - ECW Living Dangerously 99
33 Spike Dudley & Nova vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
34 Spike Dudley & Sid Vicious vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
35 Tommy Dreamer & Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Living Dangerously 99
36 Taz vs Sabu - ECW Living Dangerously 99
37 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri - ECW Cyberslam 99
38 Nova vs Rod Price - ECW Cyberslam 99
39 Super Crazy vs Mosco de la Merced - ECW Cyberslam 99
40 Taka Michinoku vs Papi Chulo - ECW Cyberslam 99
41 RVD vs Too Cold Scorpio - ECW Cyberslam 99
42 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 99
43 Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible - ECW Cyberslam 99
44 Dudleys & Mr Mustafa vs Balls Mahoney, Axl Rotten & New Jack - ECW Cyberslam 99
1/2
45 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/1/14
46 Naomi & Cameron vs Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendez - Main Event 1/1/14
47 Santana Garrett vs Christina Von Eerie - Belleview Pro Wrestling 7/14/12
48 Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
49 Emma vs Natalya - NXT 1/1/14
50 Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
51 Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
52 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
53 Dudley Boyz vs Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
54 Super Crazy vs Taka Michinoku - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
55 Tajiri vs Little Guido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
56 Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
57 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
58 Sid Vicious vs Justin Credible - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
59 Taz vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
1/3
60 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/2/14
61 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - Impact 1/2/14
62 Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum - Impact 1/2/14
63 Kurt Angle & Gunner vs Bobby Roode & James Storm - Impact 1/2/14
64 Shield vs Usos - Smackdown 1/3/14
65 Fandango vs R-Truth - Smackdown 1/3/14
66 Rhodes' vs Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/3/14
67 Aksana vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 1/3/14
68 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 1/3/14
69 CM Punk & Usos vs Shield - Smackdown 1/3/14
70 Chris Chetti & Super Nova vs Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill - ECW Heatwave 99
71 Jazz vs Jason - ECW Heatwave 99
72 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Heatwave 99
73 Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Heatwave 99
74 Francine vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 99
75 Taz vs Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 99
76 RVD & Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Heatwave 99
77 Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
78 Jazz vs Tom Marquez - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
79 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Simon Diamond & Tony DeVito - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
80 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
81 Justin Credible vs Sabu - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
82 Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
83 Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Jack Victory - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
84 RVD vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
1/4
85 Spike Dudley vs Simon Diamond - ECW November To Remember 99
86 Little Guido vs Nova - ECW November To Remember 99
87 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri vs Super Crazy - ECW November To Remember 99
88 Spanish Angel, Tony DeVito, Vito Lograsso & PN News vs New Jack, Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney - ECW November To Remember 99
89 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW November To Remember 99
90 Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka - ECW November To Remember 99
91 RVD vs Taz - ECW November To Remember 99
92 Justin Credible, Lance Storm & Rhino vs Sandman, Raven & Tommy Dreamer - ECW November To Remember 99
93 BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS 4/12/08
94 BJ Whitmer vs Sami Callihan - HWA 4/23/11
95 BJ Whitmer vs Davey Richards - AIW 10/2/11
96 Veda Scott vs Mia Yim - AIW Point Break
97 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs M-Dogg 20 Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition - AIW End Of The World '12
98 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Batiri - AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta
99 Veda Scott vs Marion Fontaine - AIW JLIT '13
100 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW JLIT '13
101 BJ Whitmer vs Homicide - IWA:MS 8/1/03
102 BJ Whitmer vs Samoa Joe - IWA:MS 4/10/04
103 BJ Whitmer vs Danny Daniels - IWA:MS 3/19/05
104 BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson - IWA:MS 5/21/05
105 BJ Whitmer vs Reckless Youth - IWA:MS 5/12/01
106 BJ Whitmer vs Mike Quackenbush - IWA:MS 9/7/01
107 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 11/2/02
108 BJ Whitmer vs Stan Dupp - IWA:MS 5/24/03
109 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 6/27/03 
1/5
110 Tyson Kidd vs Jack Swagger - Superstars 1/4/14
111 Usos vs PTP - Superstars 1/4/14
112 Michael Elgin vs Alex Shelley - AAW 5/13/11
113 Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Iron Saints –- Elite Pro 8/3/07
114 Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs Dustin Lee –- IWA:MS 6/2008
115 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan –- IWA:MS 7/6/08
116 Drake Younger vs Bad Bones –- wXw 7/26/08
117 Drake Younger vs Vin Gerard –- Chikara 8/10/08
118 Drake Younger vs Jake Crist –- IPW 9/6/08
119 Drake Younger vs Michael Elgin -– IWA:MS 9/27/08
120 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan vs Claudio Castagnoli -– IWA:MS 9/28/08
121 Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage vs Necro Butcher -– CZW 10/11/08
122 Drake Younger vs Dingo –- IWA:MS 11/15/08
123 Drake Younger vs Ryuji Ito -– IWA:EC 11/29/08
124 Drake Younger vs Devon Moore -– CZW 1/10/09
125 Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston -– CZW 2/14/09
126 Drake Younger vs Shingo –- wXw 3/8/09
1/6
127 Skarlet vs Christina Von Eriee - Bellatrix 7
128 Destiny vs Lufisto - Bellatrix 7
129 Erin Angel vs Penelope - Bellatrix 7
130 Miss Mina vs Mercedes Martinez - Bellatrix 7
131 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Bellatrix 7
132 Sammy Baynz vs Liberty - Bellatrix 7
1/7
133 Wyatt Family vs Usos & Rey Mysterio - Raw 1/6/14
134 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Raw 1/6/14
135 Sin Cara vs ADR - Raw 1/6/14
136 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Raw 1/6/14
137 Damien Sandow vs Great Khali - Raw 1/6/14
138 Bellas vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Raw 1/6/14
139 3MB vs Too Cool & Rikishi - Raw 1/6/14
140 CM Punk vs Roman Reigns - Raw 1/6/14
1/8
141 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - IPW 11/1/08
142 Jon Moxley vs Jake Crist - HWA 12/19/08
143 Jon Moxley vs Brain Damage - CZW 5/9/09
144 Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW 7/11/09
1/9
145 Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Main Event 1/8/14
146 ADR vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
147 Rhodes' vs 3MB - Main Event 1/8/14
148 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
149 Summer Rae vs Bailey - NXT 1/9/14
150 Colin Cassidy vs Aiden English - NXT 1/9/14
151 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/9/14
152 Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin - NXT 1/9/14
153 Hunico & Camacho vs Ascension - NXT 1/9/14
154 Kevin Steen & Johnny Gargano vs LDRS - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale 
155 Kevin Steen vs Bad Bones - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale
156 Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
157 Mr. Touchdown vs Scotty Slade - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
158 Portia Perez vs Lexxus - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
159 RD Evans vs Veda Scott - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
160 Johnny Gargano vs Naom Dar - PCW Spring Slam 2013
161 T-Bone v s Tommy Dreamer - PCW Spring Slam 2013
162 Mad Man Manson vs Dave Mastiff - PCW Spring Slam 2013
163 Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis - PCW Spring Slam 2013
164 Rumble - PCW Spring Slam 2013
1/10
165 Bro Mans vs Eric Young & Joseph Parks - Impact 1/9/14
166 EC3 vs Samoa Joe - Impact 1/9/14
167 Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence - Impact 1/9/14
168 Sting vs Bobby Roode - Impact 1/9/14
169 Magnus vs AJ Styles - Impact 1/9/14
170 MsChif vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Epic 2013
171 Irish Airborne vs Mat Fitchett & Davey Vega - AAW Epic 2013
172 Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister - AAW Epic 2013
173 Davey Richards vs ACH - AAW Epic 2013
1/11
174 Usos vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/10/14
175 Real Americans & RybAxel vs Los Matadores, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Smackdown 1/10/14
176 Big E Langston vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 1/10/14
177 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/10/14
178 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
179 Jon Moxley vs Ricochet - IWA:MS 7/10/09
180 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - WXW 1/17/10
181 Jon Moxley vs B-Boy - CZW 2/13/10
182 Jon Moxley vs Davey Richards - HWA 2/20/10
183 Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage - CZW 3/13/10
184 Jon Moxley vs Sami Callihan - CZW 4/10/10
185 Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs - IPW 8/21/10
1/12
186 Natalya vs Summer Rae - Superstars 1/11/14
187 Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback - Superstars 1/11/14
188 Azriel vs Pepper Parks vs Shane Strickland - CZW Answering The Challenge
189 Masada vs Alexander James - CZW Answering The Challenge
190 Alex Colon vs Devon Moore - CZW Answering The Challenge
191 OI4K vs David Starr & JT Dunn - CZW Answering The Challenge
192 Aero Boy vs Danny Havoc - CZW Answering The Challenge
193 Chris Dickinson vs Biff Busick - CZW Answering The Challenge
194 Lucky 13 vs Drew Gulak - CZW Answering The Challenge
195 Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
196 Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
197 Saraya Knight, Miss Natural & Taylor Made vs MsChif, Christina Von Eerie & Heidi Lovelace - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
198 Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
199 Arik Cannon & Mat Fitchett vs Irish Airborne - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
200 Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
1/13
201 Brock Lesnar vs Crash Holly - Raw 11/5/01
202 Brock Lesnar vs Albert - Smackdown 11/20/01
203 Brock Lesnar & Ron Waterman vs Billy & Chuck - Raw 11/19/01
204 Brock Lesnar vs Spike Dudley - Raw 3/11/02
205 Brock Lesnar vs Funaki - Smackdown 3/12/02
206 Brock Lesnar vs Rico Constantino - Raw 12/3/01
207 MsChif vs Nevaeh vs Angelus Layne - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
208 Lamar Titan vs ACH - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
209 MASADA vs Michael Elgin - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
210 Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
211 Brian Kendrick vs Shane Hollister - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
1/14
212 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
213 John Cena vs Damien Sandow - Raw 1/13/14
214 Big Show vs Jack Swagger - Raw 1/13/14
215 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Raw 1/13/14
216 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/13/14
217 Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 1/13/14
218 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 1/13/14
219 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/13/14
220 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
221 Kevin Steen vs Arik Royal - PWX Night Of Champions
222 Edddie Edwards vs Chiva Kid - PWX Night Of Champions
223 Amber O'Neal vs Carolina Rodriguez - PWX Enemy Territory
224 Delirious vs Chiva Kid - PWX Enemy Territory
225 Eddie Edwards vs Jake Manning - PWX Enemy Territory
226 Kevin Steen vs Caleb Konley - PWX Enemy Territory
1/15
227 Skarlett vs X-Cute Sweet - Bellatrix 6
228 Miss Mina vs Nikki Storm - Bellatrix 6
229 Aurora Flame vs Destiny - Bellatrix 6
230 Kay Lee Ray vs Queen Maya - Bellatrix 6
231 Rhia O'Reilly vs Erin Angel - Bellatrix 6
232 Bette Noire & Viper vs Chanel & Violet O'Hara - Bellatrix 6
233 Penelope vs The Alpha Female - Bellatrix 6
234 Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight - Bellatrix 6
235 Liberty vs Shanna - Bellatrix 6
1/16
236 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/16/14
237 CJ Parker vs Jason Jordan - NXT 1/16/14
238 Mojo Rawley vs Bo Dallas - NXT 1/16/14
239 Kofi Kingston vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/16/14
240 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 1/15/14
241 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/15/14
242 3MB vs PTP - Main Event 1/15/14
243 3MB vs Los Matadores - Main Event 1/15/14
244 Angelina Love vs Riot - BLOW 9/28/13
245 Leilani Kai vs Sumie Sakai - BLOW 9/28/13
246 Vanity vs Jennifer Cruz - BLOW 9/28/13
247 Jessie Kaye & Amber Rodriguez vs Mistress Belmont & Veda Scott - BLOW 9/28/13
248 Melissa Coates & Craig Steele vs Silvie Silver & Lucifer Darksyde - BLOW 9/28/13
249 Amazing Kong & La Rosa Negra vs Missy Sampson & Annie Social - BLOW 9/28/13
1/17
250 12 Man Tag - Impact 1/16/14
251 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 1/16/14
252 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/16/14
253 Sting vs EC3 - Impact 1/16/14
254 Jessie Belle vs Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 1/18/14
255 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/17/14
256 ADR vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/17/14
257 Naomi vs Tamina - Smackdown 1/17/14
258 Big E Langston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/17/14
259 Real Americans vs Usos - Smackdown 1/17/14
260 Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt - House Of Hardcore III
261 Lance Anoai vs Matt Striker - House Of Hardcore III
262 Carlito Colon & Thea Trinidad vs Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - House Of Hardcore III
263 Hardcore Rumble - House Of Hardcore III
264 Big XLG vs MVP - House Of Hardcore III
265 Homicide & Eddie Kingston vs Matt Hardy & Devon - House Of Hardcore III
266 Kevin Steen vs Rhino - House Of Hardcore III
267 Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese vs Petey Williams - House Of Hardcore III
268 Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - House Of Hardcore III
1/18
269 EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
270 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
271 Bobby Roode vs Samoa Joe - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
272 Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
273 Bad Influence vs Eric Young & Joseph Park - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
274 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
275 Lethal Lockdown - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
1/19
276 CW Anderson vs Mikey Whipwreck - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
277 Simon Diamond, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Nova, Kid Kash & Jazz - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
278 Super Crazy & Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn & Little Guido - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
279 Angel vs New Jack - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
280 RVD vs Sabu - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
281 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Raven - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
282 Mike Awesome vs Spike Dudley - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
283 Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay - Superstars 1/17/14
284 3MB vs PTP - Superstars 1/17/14
285 Dusty Rhodes vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
286 CW Anderson & Bill Wiles vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
287 Mike Awesome vs Kid Kash - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
288 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Gedo & Jado - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
289 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
290 Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
291 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Raven & Mike Awesome vs Tommy Dreamer & Masato Tanaka - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
292 Super Crazy vs Rhino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
1/20
293 Masato Tanaka vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
294 Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Simon Diamond - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
295 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
296 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Danny Doring & Roadkill vs DeVito & Angel - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
297 Tajiri vs Steve Corino - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
298 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
299 Jerry Lynn vs RVD - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
300 Justin Credible vs Lance Storm - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
1/21
301 Shield vs Big E Langston & Rhodes' - Raw 1/20/14
302 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Raw 1/20/14
303 CM Punk vs Billy Gunn - Raw 1/20/14
304 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/20/14
305 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/20/14
306 Usos vs Wyatts - Raw 1/20/14
307 Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton - Raw 1/20/14
308 Sal E Graziano vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000
309 Danny Doring, Road Kill & Kid Kash vs CW Anderson, Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
310 Jerry Lynn vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 2000
311 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Angel & DeVito - ECW Heatwave 2000
312 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Psicosis - ECW Heatwave 2000
313 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Heatwave 2000
314 RVD vs Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
315 Justin Credible vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
1/22
316 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
317 Kid Kash vs EZ Money - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
318 Joel Gertner vs Cyrus - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
319 Da Baldies vs Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
320 Steve Corino vs CW Anderson - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
321 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Mikey Whipwreck & Tajiri - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
328 Rhino vs RVD - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
329 Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
1/23
330 R-Truth vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/22/14
331 Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas - Main Event 1/22/14
332 ADR vs Sin Cara - Main Event 1/22/14
333 Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
334 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
335 CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
336 Natalya vs Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
337 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT 1/23/14
338 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW November To Remember 2000
339 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW November To Remember 2000
340 Spike Dudley, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money, Julio Dinero & Chris Hamrick - ECW November To Remember 2000
341 Nova vs Chris Chetti - ECW November To Remember 2000
342 Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy vs Da Baldies - ECW November To Remember 2000
343 Rhino vs New Jack - ECW November To Remember 2000
344 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck (& Super Crazy) - ECW November To Remember 2000
345 Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible vs Sandman - ECW November To Remember 2000
1/24
346 Gunner vs James Storm - Impact 1/23/14
347 Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries - Impact 1/23/14
348 Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle - Impact 1/23/14
349 Samoa Joe vs Spud - Impact 1/23/14
350 Sting vs Magnus - Impact 1/23/14
351 Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 1/23/14
352 Sin Cara & Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/23/14
353 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
354 EZ Money vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
355 Nova vs Julio Deniro - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
356 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
357 CW Anderson vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
358 Rhino vs Spike Dudley - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
359 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
360 Steve Corino vs Justin Credible vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
1/25
361 Real Americans vs Big Show & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/24/14
362 Brodus Clay vs Miz - Smackdown 1/24/14
363 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 1/24/14
364 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/24/14
365 PTP vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/24/14
366 Kofi Kingston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/24/14
367 Big E Langston, Usos & Rhodes' vs Shield & NAO - Smackdown 1/24/14
368 Battle Royal - WCW Road Wild 98
369 Goldberg vs Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW Superbrawl IX
370 Goldberg vs Sting - WCW Nitro 11/8/99
371 Goldberg vs Bret Hart - Starrcade 99
372 Goldberg vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 10/20/03
373 Edge vs John Cena - New Years Revolution 06
374 RVD vs John Cena - One Night Stand 06
375 Edge vs Undertaker - Smackdown 05/08/07
376 CM Punk vs Edge - Raw 06/30/08
377 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Extreme Rules 09
378 Jack Swagger vs Chris Jericho - Smackdown 04/02/10
379 Kane vs Rey Mysterio - MITB 2010
380 Miz vs Randy Orton - Raw 11/22/10
381 ADR vs CM Punk - Summerslam 2011
382 Daniel Bryan vs Big Show - TLC 2011
383 John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw 1000
384 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Raw 04/08/13
385 Chilly Willy vs The Blue Boy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
386 Da Baldies vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
387 Bilvis Wesley vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
388 Jerry Lynn vs Spike Dudley - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
389 CW Anderson vs Super Crazy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
390 EZ Money vs Nova - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
391 Hot Commodity vs Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
392 The FBI vs Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
393 Justin Credible vs Steve Corino vs Sandman - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
1/26
394 Portia Perez vs Kay Lee Ray - PBW 9/20/13
395 Jerry Lynn & Cyrus vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
396 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money & Julio Dinero - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
397 Nova vs Chris Hamrick - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
398 Tommy Dreamer vs CW Anderson - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
399 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
400 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Chilly Willy & Balls Mahoney - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
401 Sandman vs Steve Corino vs Justin Credible - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
402 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
403 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
404 Su Yung vs Solo Darling - Shine 15
405 Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra - Shine 15
406 Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace - Shine 15
407 Angelina Love vs Taylor Made - Shine 15
408 Leva Bates vs Nevaeh - Shine 15
409 The S-N-S Express vs The American Sweethearts - Shine 15
410 Mia Yim vs Ivelisse - Shine 15
411 Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay - Shine 15
412 Rain vs Amazing Kong - Shine 15
1/27
413 Rhodes' vs NAO - Royal Rumble 2014
414 Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble 2014
415 Brock Lesnar vs Big Show - Royal Rumble 2014
416 Randy Orton vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2014
417 Royal Rumble - Royal Rumble 2014
1/28
418 Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Raw 1/27/14
419 Fandango vs R-Truth - Raw 1/27/14
420 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 1/27/14
421 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 1/27/14
422 Kofi Kingston vs ADR - Raw 1/27/14
423 Rhodes' vs NAO - Raw 1/27/14
424 AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bellas, Naomu & Cameron - Raw 1/27/14
425 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena - Raw 1/27/14
1/29
426 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs FBI - ECW 8/25/00
427 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs RVD & Kid Kash - ECW 8/25/00
428 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible & Rhino - ECW 8/25/00
429 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Swinger & Simon Diamond - ECW 8/25/00
1/30
430 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 1/30/14
431 Corey Graves vs Camacho - NXT 1/30/14
432 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 1/30/14
433 Colin Cassady vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/30/14
434 Miz vs CJ Parker - NXT 1/30/14
435 Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch - NXT 1/30/14
436 ADR vs R-Truth - Main Event 1/29/14
437 Natalya vs Tamina - Main Event 1/29/14
438 Usos & Big E Langston vs 3MB - Main Event 1/29/14
1/31
439 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa - Impact 1/30/14
440 Bad Influence vs James Storm & Gunner - Impact 1/30/14
441 Eric Young & Abyss vs BroMans - Impact 1/30/14
442 Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs Magnus & EC3 - Impact 1/30/14
443 Cheerleader Melissa vs Lacey Von Erich - Chick Fight On The Road
444 Candice LeRae vs ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
445 La Nazi vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
446 Raisha Saeed vs Christie Ricci - Chick Fight On The Road
447 Amazing Kong & Jamie D. vs Cheerleader Melissa & ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
448 Tracy Brooks vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
449 Raisha Saeed vs Christina Von Eerie - Chick Fight On The Road





Spoiler: February



2/1
450 Summer Rae vs Natalya - Superstars 1/30/14
451 Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/30/14
2/2
452 Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 1/31/14
453 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/31/14
454 PTP vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/31/14
455 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 1/31/14
456 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 1/31/14
457 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/31/14
458 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus - Smackdown 1/31/14
459 Mia Yim vs Amazing Kong - Shimmer 53
460 Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee - Shimmer 53
461 Kalamity vs Rhia O'Reilly vs Evie vs Christina Von Eerie vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 53
462 Ayumi Kurihara vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 53
463 Serena Deeb, Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Jessicka Havok, Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh - Shimmer 53
464 Jessie McKay vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 53
465 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kana & LuFisto vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 53
466 Athena vs Ayako Hamada - Shimmer 53
467 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Shimmer 53
2/3
468 Nicole Matthews vs KC Spinelli - ECCW 2/1/14
469 Santana Garrett vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 54
470 MsChif vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 54
471 Evie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 54
472 Kalamity vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 54
473 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 54
474 Kana vs Jessie McKay - Shimmer 54
475 Ayako Hamada vs Melanie Cruise - Shimmer 54
476 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 54
477 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 54
478 Athena vs Madison Eagles vs Saraya Knight vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 54
479 Cheerleader Melissa vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 54
2/4
480 Shield vs Big E Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio - Raw 2/3/14
481 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Raw 2/3/14
482 NAO vs Rhodes' - Raw 2/3/14
483 Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder - Raw 2/3/14
484 Sheamus vs Curtis Axel - Raw 2/3/14
485 Wyatt Famil vs Dolph Ziggler, Xavier Woods & R-Truth - Raw 2/3/14
486 Naomi vs Aksana - Raw 2/3/14
487 Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/3/14
2/4
488 Jessie McKay vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 55
489 Thunderkitty vs Allysin Kay - Shimmer 55
490 Heidi Lovelace & Santana Garrett vs Jessicka Havok & Sassy Stephie - Shimmer 55
491 Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 55
492 Athena vs Taylor Made - Shimmer 55
493 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 55
494 MsChif vs Kalamity - Shimmer 55
495 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 55
496 Kana vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 55
497 Ayako Hamada vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 55
498 Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 55
2/6
499 Portia Perez vs Carmel Jacob - PBW 9/21/13
500 Fandango vs Miz - Main Event 2/5/14
501 ADR vs Zack Ryder - Main Event 2/5/14
502 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/5/14
503 Shazza McKenzie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 56
504 Leva Bates vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 56
505 Leah Von Dutch vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 56
506 Kellie Skater vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer 56
507 Jessie McKay vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 56
508 Mia Yim vs Evie - Shimmer 56
509 MsChif & Christina Von Eerie vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay - Shimmer 56
510 Tomoka Nakagawa vs Portia Perez - Shimmer 56
511 Kana vs Mercedes Martinez vs Ayako Hamada vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 56
2/7
512 Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 2/6/14
513 Alicia Fox vs Emma - NXT 2/6/14
514 Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan - NXT 2/6/14
515 Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 2/6/14
516 Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves - NXT 2/6/14
517 Eric Young vs Abyss - Impact 2/6/14
518 Austin Aries vs Zema Ion - Impact 2/6/14
519 Kurt Angle vs Magnus - Impact 2/6/14
520 Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode - Impact 2/6/14
521 Madison Eagles vs Athena - Shimmer 56
522 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 56
523 Cheerleader Melissa vs Kalamity - Shimmer 56
524 Shield vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/7/14
525 AJ vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 2/7/14
526 Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro - Smackdown 2/7/14
527 Sheamus vs Ryback - Smackdown 2/7/14
528 Goldust vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 2/7/14
529 Randy Orton vs Christian - Smackdown 2/7/14
2/8
530 Jessie Belle vs Lovely Lylah - OVW 2/8/14
531 Tamina vs Natalya - Superstars 2/6/14
532 Usos & Los Matadores vs 3MB & Curt Hawkins - Superstars 2/6/14
2/9
533 Kyle Matthews vs Colt Cabana - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
534 Bobby Sharp vs Drew Gulak - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
535 Jamin Olivencia vs Ryan Taylor - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
536 Kyle O'Reilly vs Davey Richards - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
537 Vordell Walker vs Pepper Parks - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
538 Jeff McAllister vs B-Boy - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
539 Steve Anthony vs Caprice Coleman - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
540 Anthony Nese vs Adam Cole - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
2/10
541 Joe Gacy vs Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary
542 Caleb Konley vs Pepper Parks - CZW 15th Anniversary
543 Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary
544 Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont - CZW 15th Anniversary
545 Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee - CZW 15th Anniversary
546 The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI vs OI4K - CZW 15th Anniversary
547 The Beaver Boys vs Murderers’ Row - CZW 15th Anniversary
548 Blk Jeez vs Chris Dickinson vs AR Fox vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
549 Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles - CZW 15th Anniversary
550 Danny Havoc vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
551 Jason Silver vs Barbi Hayden - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
552 Jessicka Havok vs Jaykus Plisken - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
553 Angel Blue vs Jessica James vs Christina Von Eerie vs Portia Perez vs Athena vs Rachel Summerlyn - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
2/11
554 Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & Rhodes' - Raw 2/10/14
555 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/10/14
556 Real Americans vs Christian & Sheamus - Raw 2/10/14
557 Dolph Ziggler vs Batista - Raw 2/10/14
558 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 2/10/14
559 Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose - Raw 2/10/14
560 AJ, Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas & Cameron - Raw 2/10/14
561 John Cena vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/10/14
2/12
562 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt - TNA One Night Only Old School
563 EC3 vs Dewy Barnes - TNA One Night Only Old School
564 Tommy Dreamer vs Bully Ray - TNA One Night Only Old School
565 Bad Influence & Velvet Sky vs BroMans & Lei'D Tapa - TNA One Night Only Old School
566 Abyss vs Jeff Hardy - TNA One Night Only Old School
567 Kurt Angle vs Mr Anderson - TNA One Night Only Old School
568 Bobby Roode vs James Storm - TNA One Night Only Old School
569 Magnus vs Samoa Joe - TNA One Night Only Old School
2/13
570 Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family - Main Event 2/12/14
571 Natalya vs Aksana - Main Event 2/12/14
572 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Main Event 2/12/14
573 Emma, Bailey & Natalya vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks - NXT 2/12/14
574 Colin Cassady vs Aiden English - NXT 2/12/14
575 Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker - NXT 2/12/14
576 Wyatt Family vs Jobbers - NXT 2/12/14
2/14
577 Masada vs Danny Havoc - CZW Tangled Web 2
578 Masada vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD Rewind
579 Masada vs Thumbtack Jack - CZW TOD Rewind
580 Masada, Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Drake Younger, Eddie Kingston & Scotty Vortekz - CZW Swinging For The Fences
581 Masada & Brain Damage vs Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston - CZW Lines In The Sand
582 Masada vs Drake Younger - CZW Down With The Sickness 2010
2/15
583 Masada vs Nick Gage - TOD vs Gorefest
584 Masada vs Sami Callihan - CZW Proving Grounds 2011
585 Masada vs Ryuji Ito - CZW Down With The Sickness 2011
586 Masada vs DJ Hyde - Triangle Of UV
587 Masada vs Devon Moore vs Scotty Vortekz vs Robert Anthony - CZW Cage Of Death 13
588 Masada vs Devon Moore vs DJ Hyde vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW Aerial Assault
589 Masada vs Scott Summers - CZW TOD XI
590 Masada vs AR Fox - CZW New Heights 2012
591 Masada vs El Generico - CZW Down With The Sickness 2012
2/16
592 Balls Mahoney vs Lance Storm - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
593 Big Stevie Cool vs Ricky Morton - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
594 Steve Williams vs Axl Rotten - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
595 Raven vs Steve Williams - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
596 Sandman vs D-Von Dudley - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
597 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
598 Terry Funk vs Tommy Rich - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
599 Pitbulls & Tommy Dreamer vs Shane Douglas, Brian Lee & Chris Candido - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
2/17
600 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Cyberslam 1997
601 Chris Chetti vs Little Guido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
602 Steve Richards vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Cyberslam 1997
603 Axl Rotten vs Spike Dudley - ECW Cyberslam 1997
604 Gangstas vs Dudleys - ECW Cyberslam 1997
2/18
605 Taz vs Tracy Smothers - ECW Cyberslam 1997
606 Terry Funk & Tommy Dreamer vs Raven & Brian Lee - ECW Cyberslam 1997
607 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
608 Daniel Bryan vs Christian - Raw 2/17/14
609 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/17/14
610 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/17/14
611 Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns - Raw 2/17/14
612 Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 2/17/14
613 Big E Langston vs 3MB - Raw 2/17/14
614 John Cena vs Cesaro - Raw 2/17/14
615 Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Raw 2/17/14
616 Jey Uso vs Billy Gunn - Raw 2/17/14
617 Randy Orton vs Sheamus - Raw 2/17/14
618 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Sassy Stephie & Jessicka Havok - WSU Mutiny
619 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Christina Von Eerie & Neveah - WSU Mutiny
620 Hania vs Jenny Rose - WSU Mutiny
621 LuFisto vs Athena - WSU Mutiny
622 Marti Belle vs Ezavel Suena - WSU Mutiny
623 Jewells Malone vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU Mutiny
624 Candice & Joey vs Shanna & Chris Dickinson - WSU Mutiny
625 Jessicka Havoc vs Alpha Female - WSU Mutiny
2/19
626 Natalya vs Tamina - Superstars 2/13/14
627 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Superstars 2/13/14
628 Gunner vs EC3 - Impact 2/13/14
629 Gunner & James Storm vs EC3 & Magnus - Impact 2/13/14
630 Wolves & Samoa Joe vs BroMans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/13/14
631 MVP vs Spud - Impact 2/13/14
632 Chris Sabin vs Velvet Sky - Impact 2/13/14
633 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 2/13/14
2/20
634 Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian vs Shield - Smackdown 2/14/14
635 Fandango vs Miz - Smackdown 2/14/14
636 Mark Henry vs Jack SWagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 2/14/14
637 Usos & Rhodes' vs NAO & RybAxel - Smackdown 2/14/14
638 Darren Young vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 2/14/14
639 Randy Orton vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/14/14
2/21
640 Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Main Event 2/19/14
641 Aksana vs Cameron - Main Event 2/19/14
642 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/19/14
2/22
643 The Ascension vs JObbers - NXT 2/19/14
644 Emma vs Summer Rae - NXT 2/19/14
645 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 2/19/14
646 Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 2/21/14
647 Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/21/14
648 Wyatt Family vs Rhodes' & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 2/21/14
649 Titus O'Neil vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/21/14
650 Road Dogg vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 2/21/14
651 Sheamus vs Christian - Smackdown 2/21/14
2/23
652 Cody Rhodes vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 2/20/14
653 Natalya & Bellas vs Tamina, Summer Rae & Eva Marie - Superstars 2/20/14
654 Samoa Joe vs Bro Mans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/20/14
655 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 2/20/14
656 Wolves vs Bad Influence - Impact 2/20/14
657 Magnus vs Gunner - Impact 2/20/14
2/24
658 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Elimination Chamber
2/25
659 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Elimination Chamber
660 NAO vs Usos - Elimination Chamber
661 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Elimination Chamber
662 Shield vs Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber
663 AJ vs Cameron - Elimination Chamber
664 ADR vs Batista - Elimination Chamber
665 Elimination Chamber - Elimination Chamber
2/26
666 ADR vs Batista - Raw 2/24/14
667 Big E Langston vs Cesaro - Raw 2/24/14
668 Sheamus vs Christian - Raw 2/24/14
669 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/24/14
670 Emma vs Summer Rae - Raw 2/24/14
671 Usos vs NAO - Raw 2/24/14
672 Roman Reigns vs Bray WyattS - Raw 2/24/14
2/27
673 Los Matadores & Rhodes' vs 3MB & RybAxel - Main Event 2/26/14
674 Natalya & Eva Marie vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Main Event 2/26/14
675 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Main Event 2/26/14
676 Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara - Main Event 2/26/14
2/28
677 Dudley Boys vs Eliminators - ECW Barely Legal
678 Lance Storm vs RVD - ECW Barely Legal
679 Michinoku Pro 6 man tag - ECW Barely Legal
680 Shane Douglas vs Pit Bull 2 - ECW Barely Legal
681 Sabu vs Taz - ECW Barely Legal





Spoiler: March



3/1
682 Terry Funk vs Sandman vs Steve Richards - ECW Barely Legal
683 Raven vs Terry Funk - ECW Barely Legal
684 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Superstars 2/27/14
685 Rhodes' & Los Matadores vs RybAxel & 3MB - Superstars 2/27/14
686 Wolves vs Bad Influence vs BroMans - Impact 2/27/14
687 EC3 vs Doug Williams - Impact 2/27/14
688 Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones - Impact 2/27/14
689 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female - Impact 2/27/14
690 Bobby Roode vs MVP - Impact 2/27/14
691 Real Americans vs Mark Henry & Big E Langston - Smackdown 2/28/14
692 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 2/28/14
693 Batista vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/28/14
694 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 2/28/14
695 Daniel Bryan & Usos vs Kane & NAO - Smackdown 2/28/14
3/2
696 Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 3/1/14
697 Barbi Hayden vs Santana Garrett - WSU Mutiny
698 Sami Zayn vs Cesaro - NXT Arrival
699 CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawley - NXT Arrival
700 Ascension vs Too Cool - NXT Arrival
701 Paige vs Emma - NXT Arrival
702 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT Arrival
3/3
703 Mia Yim vs Darcy Dixon - PWX Rise Of A Champion IX
3/4
704 Usos vs NAO - Raw 3/3/14
705 Cesaro vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/3/14
706 Shield vs Wyatt Family - Raw 3/3/14
707 Emma & Santino vs Summer Rae & Fandango - Raw 3/3/14
708 Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/3/14
709 Bellas vs Aksana & Alicia Fox - Raw 3/3/14
710 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 3/3/14
711 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/3/14
712 Daniel Bryan vs Batista - Raw 3/3/14
713 Leva Bates vs Su Yung - PWX
3/5
714 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Main Event 3/4/14
715 Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox - Main Event 3/4/14
716 Usos vs Los Matadores - Main Event 3/4/14
3/6
717 Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 1
718 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW X Night 1
719 Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 1
720 Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards - PWG ASW X Night 1
721 Best Friends vs DojoBros - PWG ASW X Night 1
722 ACH vs Michael Elgin - PWG ASW X Night 1
723 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs AR Fox & Inner City Machine Guns - PWG ASW X Night 1
724 Adam Cole vs Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 1
3/7
725 Wolves & MVP vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Robbie E - Impact 3/6/14
726 Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young - Impact 3/6/14
727 Gail Kim, Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Velvet Sky, Madison Rayne & ODB - Impact 3/6/14
728 Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards - Impact 3/6/14
729 Adrian Neville vs Camacho - NXT 3/6/14
730 Emma vs Charlotte - NXT 3/6/14
731 Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu - NXT 3/6/14
732 Adam Rose vs Wesley Blake - NXT 3/6/14
733 Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves - NXT 3/6/14
734 Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 3/7/14
735 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Superstars 3/7/14
736 Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
737 Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
3/8
738 Christian vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 3/7/14
739 Usos vs RybAxel - Smackdown 3/7/14
740 AJ & Tamina vs Natalya & Eva Marie - Smackdown 3/7/14
741 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 3/7/14
742 Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Batista & Kane - Smackdown 3/7/14
743 WW3 Match - WCW World War 3 95
3/9
744 Thunderkitty vs Ms Natural - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
745 Ms Dark Shadow vs Lady Vendetta - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
746 Li'l Naughty vs Nevaeh - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
747 Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
748 Battle Royal - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
749 Jazz vs Crazy Mary Dobson - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
3/10
750 Alexander James vs Caleb Konley - CZW High Stakes
751 Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer - CZW High Stakes
752 Dalton Castle vs Timothy Thatcher - CZW High Stakes
753 Beaver Boys vs The Front - CZW High Stakes
754 Greg Excellent vs Pepper Parks - CZW High Stakes
755 LuFisto & Greg Excellent vs Cherry Bomb & Pepper Parks - CZW High Stakes
756 Juicy Product, Alex Colon & Biff Busick vs OI4K, Azrieal & Chris Dickinson - CZW High Stakes
757 Masada vs Mr. Tofiga - CZW High Stakes
758 Blk Jeez vs DJ Hyde - CZW High Stakes
759 Shane Stickland vs Devon Moore - CZW High Stakes
760 Drew Gulak vs AR Fox - CZW High Stakes
761 Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta, Senada & Yasu - TNA Lockdown 2014
762 Samuel Shaw vs Mr Anderson - TNA Lockdown 2014
763 Manik vs Tigre Uno - TNA Lockdown 2014
764 James Storm vs Gunner - TNA Lockdown 2014
765 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - TNA Lockdown 2014
766 Samoa Joe vs Magnus - TNA Lockdown 2014
767 Team MVP vs Team Dixie - TNA Lockdown 2014
3/11
768 John Cena vs Eric Rowan - Raw 3/11/14
769 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 3/11/14
770 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/11/14
771 Rhodes' vs Shield - Raw 3/11/14
772 AJ & Tamina vs Bellas - Raw 3/11/14
773 Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/11/14
774 Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Batista & Randy Orton - Raw 3/11/14
775 RockNES Monsters vs PPRay vs B-Boy & Willie Mack - PWG ASW X Night 2
776 Tommaso Ciampa vs Anthony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 2
777 Best Friends vs Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG ASW X Night 2
778 ACH vs Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 2
779 DojoBros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann - PWG ASW X Night 2
780 Davey Richards vs Ricochet - PWG ASW X Night 2
3/12
781 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Main Event 3/11/14
782 AJ vs Natalya - Main Event 3/11/14
783 Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose - Main Event 3/11/14
784 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Candice LaRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 2
785 Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano - PWG ASW X Night 2
786 Rockness Monsters vs B-Boy & Willie Mack - QPW Well Worth The Wait
787 Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid - QPW Well Worth The Wait
788 Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan - QPW Well Worth The Wait
789 Brian Kendrick vs Kyle O'Reilly - QPW Well Worth The Wait
790 Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero - QPW Well Worth The Wait
791 Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs PPRay - QPW Well Worth The Wait
792 Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger - QPW Well Worth The Wait
3/13
793 RockNES Monsters vs Best Friends - PWG DDT4 2014
794 PPRay vs Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG DDT4 2014
795 COLE STEEN COLE vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan - PWG DDT4 2014
796 African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG DDT4 2014
797 Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe - PWG DDT4 2014
3/14
798 Samoa Joe vs Abyss - Impact 3/13/14
799 Brittany vs Gail Kim - Impact 3/13/14
800 Sanada & Tigre Uno vs BroMans - Impact 3/13/14
801 Samuel Shaw vs Mr Anderson - Impact 3/13/14
802 Spud vs Willow - Impact 3/13/14
803 Semi Final #1 - PWG DDT4 2014
804 Semi Final #2 - PWG DDT4 2014
805 Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Drake Younger - PWG DDT4 2014
806 Final - PWG DDT4 2014
807 Paige vs Sasha Banks - NXT 3/13/14
808 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 3/13/14
809 Mason Ryan vs Wesley Blake - NXT 3/13/14
810 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 3/13/14
811 Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady - NXT 3/13/14
3/15
812 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 3/14/14
813 Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 3/14/14
814 Fandango vs Big E Langston - Smackdown 3/14/14
815 Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 3/14/14
816 Tamina vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 3/14/14
817 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Smackdown 3/14/14
818 Kane vs Big Show - Smackdown 3/14/14
819 Sin Cara vs ADR - Superstars 3/13/14
820 Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler - Superstars 3/13/14
821 Brady Malibu & Taya Valkyrie vs Andy Bird & Nicole Matthews - ECCW 01/04/14





Spoiler: Promotions



WWE - 319
ECW - 154
TNA - 68
CZW - 51
Shimmer - 43
PWG - 25
IWA:MS - 16
AAW - 16
Bellatrix - 15
Shine - 9
HOH - 9
WSU - 9
AIW - 8
PWX - 8
WCA - 8
QPW - 7
Chick Fight - 7
Girl Fight - 6
BLOW - 6
PCW - 5
WXW - 5
WCW - 5
Beyond Wrestling - 4
ACW - 3
HWA - 3
IPW - 3
OVW - 3
PBW - 2
ECCW - 
IWA:EC - 1
Chikara - 1
Elite Pro - 1
Belleview Pro Wrestling - 1


----------



## XxTalonxX

I noticed that I made a mistake on my last post on this topic by including a match that was not shown on Smackdown. So here is my corrected list with included matches that I've watched up til 3-15-2014.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS EC3 & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA SAW TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Suttons (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shavaz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

~Grand total thus far 845~


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)

297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)

*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)

*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)


----------



## smitlick

999 for myself so far



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas


----------



## XxTalonxX

I'm gonna update my list in a couple days.


----------



## sXeMope

My lisy for this month is rather small. Life's been shit and haven't had much motivation to watch. 

Question though: What's the rule on the mud matches that they seemed to have a lot of in the 90's. I was watching WCW New Blood Rising last night and fell asleep at some point and woke up to see Stacy Kiebler's ass covered in mud (no complaints) and was just curious.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

I'm doing much better than last month, but i only watched 26 matches last month, so that wasn't hard to do. lol


----------



## Mikey2Likely

Went to the ROH show this weekend in Dayton, and got wondering... Does watching a event live count as a show watched in this category?


----------



## Platt

I count any live shows I go to (not that that's many )


----------



## Mikey2Likely

That's good news, it only adds one show, but I'll take what I can get lol


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my updated list.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS EC3 & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA SAW TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Suttons (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA SAW TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA SAW TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neal (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neal
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason JKincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA SAW TV Championship)

~Grand total thus far 912~


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII

Spoiler: march update



TNA Impact 1/2
1. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
2. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin 
3. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Fernum 
4. Angle/Gunner vs. Beer Money 
5. Bully Ray vs. Joe Park

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 1/4
6. Bush/Captain NJ/Tenzan/Honma vs. Liger/Nakanishi/Machine/Komatsu
7. Bucks vs. Hooligans vs. Taichi/TAKA vs. Time Splitters
8. Gallows/Anderson vs. Killer Elite Squad
9. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway
10. Sakuraba/Nagata vs. Gracies 
11. Muta/Yano vs. Suzuki/Benjamin 
12. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale
13. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
14. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt
15. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito 
16. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 

WWE Raw 1/6
17. Usos/Mysterio vs. Bryan/Harper/Rowan
18. Curtis Axel vs. Big E. Langston
19. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio
20. Real Americans vs. Cody/Goldust
21. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow
22. Bella Twins vs. Aksana/Alicia Fox
23. Too Cool vs. 3MB
24. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns 

TNA Impact 1/9 
25. EY/Park vs. Bromans
26. EC III vs. Samoa Joe
27. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence
28. Bobby Roode vs. Sting
29. AJ Styles vs. Magnus 

WWE Raw 1/13
30. Usos vs. Bryan/Wyatt 

TNA Impact/Genesis 1/16 
31. Team Dixie vs. Team Sting
32. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson
33. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne 
34. Sting vs. EC III

WWE Raw 1/20
35. The Shield vs. Big E/Cody/Goldust
36. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods
37. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn
38. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio
39. Usos vs. Rowan/Harper
40. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

TNA Impact/Genesis 1/23
41. Gunner vs. James Storm
42. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries
43. Bobby Roode vs. Kurt Angle
44. Rockstar Spud vs. Samoa Joe
45. Magnus vs. Sting

WWE Royal Rumble 1/26 
46. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust
47. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt
48. Big Show vs. Brock Lesnar
49. John Cena vs. Randy Orton 
50. Rumble Match 

WWE Raw 1/27
51. Real Americans vs. Mysterio/Sin Cara 
52. R-Truth vs. Fandango
53. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
54. Usos vs. Ryback/Axel
55. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
56. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust
57. Cena/Sheamus/Bryan vs. The Shield 

TNA Impact 1/30
58. Rayne/Sky vs. Kim/Tapa
59. Bad Influence vs. Gunner/Storm
60. Bromans vs. Abyss/EY
61. Magnus EC III vs. Angle/Joe 

WWE Smackdown 1/31
62. The Shield vs. Bryan/Sheamus/Mysterio 

Others in January:
WCW Nitro 12/11/95:
63. Hogan/Sting vs. Flair/Arn

WCW Nitro 12/4/95:
64. The Giant vs. Scott Norton
65. Sting vs. Kurasawa

WCW Slamboree 1998:
66. Cruiserweight Battle Royal 

ECW It Ain't Seinfeid 1998:
67. FBI vs. Meanie/Nova 

WCW Nitro 11/27/95:
68. Sting/Luger vs. Arn/Pillman 

WCW Sat. Night 12/16/95:
69. Sting vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman

---------

February 

NJPW Road to New Beginning 2/2: 
70. Tanaka/Komatsu vs. Taichi/TAKA
71. Liger/Tiger/BUSHI vs. Takahashi/YOSHI-HASHI/Jado
72. Tenzan/Kojima/Desperado vs. Nagata/Nakanishi/Ibushi
73. KES/Suzuki vs. Bullet Club
74. Makabe/Taguchi/Time Splitters vs. Bullet Club
75. Goto/Tanahashi/Naito vs. Okada/Nakamura/Ishii 

WWE Raw 2/3:
76. The Shield vs. Mysterio/Big E/Kofi
77. Christian vs. Jack Swagger 
78. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody/Goldust 
79. Zack Ryder vs. Titus O'Neil 
80. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
81. Wyatts vs. Ziggler/Truth/Woods 

TNA Impact 2/6: 
82. Eric Young vs. Abyss 
83. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion 
84. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus 
85. Samoa Joe vs. Bobby Roode 

WCW Starrcade 1995: 
86. Chris Benoit vs. Jushin Liger 
87. Alex Wright vs. Koji Kanemoto 
88. Lex Luger vs. Masahiro Chono
89. Johnny B. Badd vs. Mr. Saito 
90. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani 
91. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan 
92. Sting vs. Kensuke Sasaki
93. Sting vs. Lex Luger vs. Ric Flair
94. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair 

NJPW The New Beginning 2/9:
95. Liger/Desperado vs. Ibushi/BUSHI
96. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
97. Nagata/Sakuraba vs. Yano/Iizuka
98. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver 
99. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum 
100. Naito/Honma vs. Ishii/Takahashi
101. Makabe/Taguchi/Time Splitters vs. Bullet Club 
102. Goto/Shibata vs. Okada/YOSHI-HASHI
103. Killer Elite Squad vs. Anderson/Gallows 
104. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 

WWE Raw 2/10
105. Sheamus/Christian vs. The Real Americans
106. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio 
107. The Usos vs. Ryback/Axel 
108. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose 

NJPW The New Beginning 2/11:
109. Young Bucks vs. Time Splitters
110. Suzuki/KES vs. Bullet Club 
111. Liger/Tanahashi vs. Takahashi/Nakamura 
112. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii 

TNA Impact 2/13:
113. Gunner/Storm vs. EC III/Magnus 
114. Bromans/Ion vs. Wolves/Joe 
115. Rockstar Spud vs. MVP 
116. Mr. Anderson vs. Bully Ray 

WWF WrestleMania IX:
117. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka 

WWF Superstars 1/28/95:
118. Kama vs. Matt Hardy 

WWF Superstars 4/15/95:
119. The Smoking Gunns vs. Kwang/Hakushi 

WWE Raw 2/17:
120. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry 
121. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston 
122. Big E vs. Mahal/McIntyre 
123. John Cena vs. Cesaro 
124. Matadores/Cara vs. Wyatts 
125. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso 
126. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton 

ECW on TNN 3/3/00:
127. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley 

TNA Impact 2/20:
128. The Wolves vs. Bad Influence
129. Gunner vs. Magnus

WCW SuperBrawl VIII:
130. Goldberg vs. Brad Armstrong 

WCW Monday Nitro 7/8/96:
131. Rey Mysterio, Jr. vs. Dean Malenko 

WWE Eliminaton Chamber 2/23:
132. Cody/Goldust vs. Axel/Ryback 
133. Jack Swagger vs. Big E
134. New Age Outlaws vs. Usos 
135. Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil 
136. The Shield vs. The Wyatts 
137. AJ Lee vs. Cameron 
138. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio 
139. Chamber Match 

WCW Monday Nitro 7/15/96:
140. Fire & Ice vs. The Steiner Bros. 
141. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
142. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat 
143. Madusa vs. Malia Hosaka 
144. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
145. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit 

WWE Raw 2/24
146. Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
147. Big E vs. Cesaro 
148. Christian vs. Sheamus 
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane 
150. Summer Rae vs. Emma 
151. New Age Outlaws vs. Usos 
152. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt 

ECW Hardcore TV 10/5/93 
153. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu
154. The Metal Maniac vs. The Sandman 
155. Terry Funk vs. Jimmy Snuka 

TNA Impact 2/27 
156. Wolves vs. Bro-Mans vs. Bad Influence 
157. EC III vs. Douglas Williams 
158. Samoa Joe vs. Bad Bones 
159. Rayne/Sky vs. Tapa/Alpha Female 
160. Bobby Roode vs. MVP 

March:

WCW Saturday Night 1/3/98
161. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Karagias 
162. Mortis vs. Juventud Guerrera 
163. Steve McMichael vs. Louie Spicolli 
164. DDP vs. Curt Hennig 

WWE Raw 3/3
165: Usos vs. Outlaws
166. Sheamus vs. Christian 
167. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
168. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista 

TNA Impact 3/6
169. Bobby Roode vs. Davey Richards

NJPW 42nd Anniversary 3/6 
170. Tanahashi/Naito vs. Ishii/Nakamura 

WCW/NJPW Collision in Korea 1995
171. 2 Cold Scorpio vs. Chris Benoit 

WWE Smackdown 3/7
172. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler 

TNA Lockdown 3/9 
173. Bad Influence/Sabin vs. Sanada/Yasu/Muta 
174. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson 
175. Manik vs. Tigre Uno 
176. James Storm vs. Gunner 
177. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne 
178. Samoa Joe vs. Magnus 
179. Lethal Lockdown Match 

WCW Pro 12/30/95
180. Johnny B. Badd vs. Dean Malenko 

WCW Nitro 1/6/96
181. Sting vs. DDP 

WCW Nitro 1/15/96 
182. Public Enemy vs. American Males 

WCW Nitro 1/22/96
183. Dean Malenko vs. Brian Pillman 

WWE Raw 3/10
184. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan 
185. Ryback/Axel vs. Usos 
186. Jack Swagger vs. Big E 
187. Christian vs. Sheamus 
188. Show/Bryan vs. Orton/Batista 

WCW Nitro 1/29/96 
189. Road Warriors vs. Faces of Fear 

WCW Saturday Night 2/3/96
190. Eddie Guerrero vs. Lex Luger 
191. Ric Flair vs. Dean Malenko 

WWE Raw 3/17 

192. The Usos vs. The Real Americans
193. Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil 
194. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan 
195. Fandango vs. Goldust 

WCW Nitro 2/5/96 
196. Luger/Sting vs. Road Warriors 

NJPW New Japan Cup Final 3/23
197. KUSHIDA/BUSHI vs. Sho Tanaka/Capt. New Japan 
198. Tiger Mask/Liger/Kojima/Tenzan vs. Taichi/TAKA/KES 
199. Sakuraba/Nakanishi/Nagata vs. Jado/Iizuka/Yano 
200. Shelton X Benjamin vs. Bad Luck Fale 
201. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki 
202. Goto/Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI/Takahashi 
203. Taguchi/Honma/Makabe/Tanahashi vs. Bullet Club 
204. Desperado/Ibushi/Naito vs. Gedo/Ishii/Okada 
205. New Japan Cup Final 

WWE Raw 3/24
206. Sheamus vs. Christian vs. Ziggler vs. Del Rio 
207. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
208. Los Matadores vs. Ryback/Axel 
209. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
210. Titus O'Neil vs. The Big Show 

WCW Nitro 2/12/96
211. Randy Savage vs. Hugh Morrus 
212. Loch Ness vs. Scotty Riggs 
213. Konnan vs. Devon Storm 
214. Hulk Hogan vs. Arn Anderson


----------



## RKing85

live shows definitly count.

Second half of March

RAW 3/17 - 2 matches (Americans/Usos, Sheamus/O'Neill)

DG USA Golden Gate - 7 matches (Low Ki/Hulk, Young Bucks/Scorpio and Taylor, Doi/Yoshino, Fox/Callihan, Davis/Konley, PAC/Tozawa, Cima and Ricochet/Mochizuki and Susumu)

TNA Best of X Division Volume 1 - 9 matches (Gauntley, Williams/Styles, Sabin/Daniels, Ultimate X, Style/Daniels, Ultimate X, Xscape Match, Styles/Waltman, Sabin/Joe)

Second half of March - 18 matches
Year to Date Total - 185 total

Should have a decent first half of April (by my standards at least)


----------



## Punkhead

My list after first 3 months:



Spoiler: matches



WWE Raw 2013-12-16

1. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes

CZW Cage of Death XV

2. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)
3. Azrieal vs Andrew Everett vs Joe Gacy vs Tony Nese vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox (6-Way match)
4. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train
5. BLKOUT vs JT Dunn & David Starr (CZW Tag Team Championship)
6. Kimbr Lee vs Chrstina Von Eerie
7. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs Green Ant & Fire Ant
8. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson
9. DJ Hyde, Biff Busick & Sozio vs Jake Crist, Dave Crist & Neveah
10. Shane Strickland vs Alex Colon (CZK Wired TV Championship)
11. Rory Mondo, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs Devon Moore, Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen (Cage of Death)

Spike Video Games Awards 2003

12. Rey Mysterio & Trish Stratus vs Chris Jericho & Victoria

WWE Raw Old School 2014-01-06

13. The Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & The Usos
14. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
15. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
16. The Real Americans vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
17. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
18. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs The Bella Twins
19. 3MB vs Too Cool
20. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

WWE Raw 2013-12-23

21. Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatt Family
22. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
23. The Shield vs CM Punk, John Cena & Big E Langston

WWE Raw 2014-01-13

24. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos
25. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
26. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
27. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield
28. AJ Lee & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron
29. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
30. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
31. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
32. Wyatt Family vs The Usos (Steel Cage match)

WWE Raw 2013-12-30

33. CM Punk vs Seth Rollins
34. Fandango vs ig E Langston (Intercontinental Championship)
35. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
36. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
37. Daniel Bryan vs Eric Rowan
38. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt

EVOLVE 27 2014-01-12

39. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
40. Johnny Vandal & Maxwell Chicago vs Jay Cruz & Eddie Rios
41. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
42. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
43. Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor
44. Ricochet & AR Fox vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta
45. Johnny Gargano vs Uhaa Nation (Open the Freedom Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-01-20

46. Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston vs The Shield
47. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
48. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
49. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
50. AJ Lee & Tamina vs The Funcadactyls
51. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
52. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Raw 2013-10-07

53. Natalya, Eva Marie & JoJo vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendes

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-23

54. Mini Abismo *****, Dark Cuervo & Taya Valkyrie vs Mascarita Sagrada, Faby Apache & El Elegido
55. Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide vs Steve Pain, Toscano & Daga
56. Fenix, Cibernetico & Blue Demon Jr. vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Silver King

WWE Smackdown 2014-01-24

57. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs The Real Americans
58. Brodus Clay vs The Miz
59. AJ Lee vs Cameron
60. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
61. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
62. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
63. The Shield & New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston & The Usos

WCW Halloween Havoc 1991

64. El Gigante, Sting & Steiner Brothers vs Sting, Abdullah the Butcher, Cactus Jack, Diamond Studd & Big Van Vader (Chamber of Horros match)
65. The Creatures vs PN News & Big Josh
66. Beautiful Bobby vs Terrence Taylor
67. Jimmy Garvin vs Johnny B. Badd
68. Steve Austin vs Dustin Roades (WCW TV Championship)
69. Oz vs Bill Kazmaier
70. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
71. Flyin' Brian vs Richard Morton (WCW Light Heavyweight Championship)
72. Z-Man vs Rick Rude
73. The Patriots vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko (WCW Tag Team Championship)
74. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014

75. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
76. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
77. Randy Orton vs John Cena (WWE Unified Championship)
78. 30-Man Royal Rumble match

WWE Raw 2014-01-27

79. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Real Americans
80. Fandango vs R-Truth
81. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
82. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
83. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
84. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
85. AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina vs The Funkadactyls & Bella Twins
86. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena vs The Shield

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-30

87. Sexy Star, Magnifica & Mary Apache vs Jennifer Blake, Jarochita & Faaby Apache
88. Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
89. Los Psycho Circus vs La Secta (AAA Trios Championship)
90. Fenix, Cibernetico & El Mesias vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Daga & Texano Jr.

WWWF Heavyweight Wrestling 1966-01-13

91. Prince Iaukea vs Steve Stanley
92. Hector Serano vs Tomas Marin (2 out of 3 Falls match)
93. Antonio Pugliese vs Tony Altimore

Dragon Gate Infinity 324 2014-01-25

94. Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora vs Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa
95. Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa vs Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora
96. Dragon Kid vs Yosuke Santa Maria
97. Ken'ichiro Arai, Super Shisa & K-Ness vs BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu & Kzy
98. CIMA & Chichiro Tominaga vs Kotoka & Ryotsu Shimizu
99. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & U-T
100. YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong vs Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Jimmy Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Taniazaki Toyonaka Dolphin
101. Masato Yoshino vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Open the Dream Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-03

102. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston & Big E Langston
103. Christian vs Jack Swagger
104. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (Steel Cage match)(WWE Tag team Championship)
105. Zack Ryder vs Titus O'Neil
106. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
107. Wyatt Family vs dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods
108. Aksana vs Naomi
109. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

ROH 2014-01-25

110. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
111. RD Evans vs Mike Sells
112. RD Evans vs Michael Elgin
113. Matt taven vs Tadarius Thomas
114. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish

NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2014-02-02

115. TAKA & Taichi vs Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
116. YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Yujiro Takahashi vs Jushin Liger, BUSHI & Tiger Mask IV
117. Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
118. El Desperado, Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Yuji Nagata, Kota Ibushi & Manabu Nakanishi
119. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
120. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
121. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014

122. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
123. Baltic Seige vs Bloc Party
124. Mike Bennett vs Hallowicked
125. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield
126. Sonjay Dutt vs Eric Corvis
127. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
128. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace
129. Los Ice Creams & Batiri vs Osirian Portal, Colony & Icarus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-06

130. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs La Jarochita, Jennifer Blake & Faby Apache
131. Los Psycho Circus vs Psicosis, Texano J. & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr.
132. Silver King vs Fenix vs El Zorro vs El Mesias (Rey de Reyes 1/4 final)
133. La Secta vs Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico

NJPW The New Beginning 2014-02-09

134. Jushin Liger & El Desperado vs BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
135. Tama Tonga vs Minoru Suzuki
136. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
137. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Michael Tarver
138. Satoshi Kojima vs Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)
139. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii
140. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
141. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
142. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (IWGP Tag Team Championship)
143. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-10

144. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
145. Fandango vs Santino Marella
146. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
147. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
148. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
149. Dean Ambrose vs mark Henry (United States Championship)
150. Bella Twins & Cameron vs AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox
151. Randy Orton vs John Cena

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-14

152. Daniel Brya, Sheamus & Christian vs The Shield
153. Fandango vs The Miz
154. Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston (No. 1 Contendershit for Intercontinental Championship)
155. The Usos, Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel
156. Damien Sandow vs Darren Young
157. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

WWE Raw 2014-02-17

158. Daniel Bryan vs Christian
159. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
160. Fandango vs Santino Marella
161. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
162. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
163. Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal vs Big E (2 on 1 Hamdicap match)
164. Cesaro vs John Cena
165. Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family
166. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
167. Sheamus vs Randy Orton

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-13

168. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Apache vs Faby Apache, Jeniffer Blake & Aerostar
169. La Anarquia vs Mexican Powers
170. Monster Clown, Psycho Clown, Fenix & La Parka vs Jeff Jarrett, La Parka Negra, El Zorro & Texano Jr.

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-21

171. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger
172. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro
173. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
174. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
175. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
176. Sheamus vs Christian

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 Kickoff

177. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014

178. Big E vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship)
179. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
180. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
181. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
182. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
183. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
184. John Cena vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro vs Sheamus (Elimination Chamber match)(WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-24

185. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
186. Cesaro vs Big E
187. Sheamus vs Christian
188. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
189. Summer Rae vs Emma
190. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
191. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

NXT Arrival 2014-02-27

192. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro
193. CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawhey
194. The Ascentson vs Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship)
195. Paige vs Emma (NXT Women't Championship)
196. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas (Ladder match) (NXT Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-03-03

197. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Tag Team Championship)
198. Cesaro vs Big E
199. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
200. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino & Emma
201. Christian vs Sheamus
202. Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alicia Fox
203. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
204. Jack Swagger vs Big E
205. Daniel Bryan vs Batista

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-28

206. Mini Abismo *****, Mini Histeria & Mini Charly Manson vs Dinastia, Mascarite Sagrada & Mini Drago
207. Inferno Rockers vs Australian Suicide, Zumbi & Angelico
208. Black Warrior vs Psycho Clown vs Psicosis vs Texano Jr. (Rey de Reyes 1/2 final)

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-06

209. Taya Valkyrie, Sexy Star & Pentagon Jr. vs Jennifer Blake, Faby Apache & Drago
210. La Anarquia & Daga vs Mexican Powers & Fenix
211. Electroshock, Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico vs El Zorro, Chessman, Jeff Jarrett & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

WWE Raw 2014-03-10

212. John Cena vs Eric Rowan
213. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
214. Big E vs Jack Swagger
215. The Shield vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
216. Bella Twins vs AJ Lee & Tamina
217. Christian vs Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
218. Batista & Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan & Big Show

WWE Raw 2014-03-17

219. The Usos vs Real Americans
220. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
221. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
222. Fandango vs Goldust
223. The Funcadactyls vs AJ Lee & Tamina
224. Big Show, Big E, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Curtis Axel & Ryback
225. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-13

226. Sexy Lady, Steve Pain & SSexy Star vs Jennifer Blake, Drago & Faby Apache
227. Daga, Pentagon Jr. & Psicosis vs Australian Suicide, Angelico & Jack Evans
228. Silver King, El Hijo del Fantasma & Chessman vs Axel, Electroshock & Gronda
229. Psycho Clown, Cibernetico & La Parka vs Texano Jr., El Zorro & La Parka Negra

WWE Raw 2014-03-24

230. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
231. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
232. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & Ryback
233. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
234. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
235. John Cena vs Luke Harper
236. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Divas Championship)
237. The Shield vs The Real Americans

AAA Rey de Reyes 2014

238. Argenis vs Super Fly vs Australian Suicide vs Daga (4-Way match)(AAA Cruiserweight Championship)
239. Pentagon Jr. vs Eterno vs Steve Pain vs Ultimo Gladiador vs Fenix vs Crazy Boy vs Nino Hamburguesa vs Joe Lider (Domo de la Muerte)(Mask vs Hair)
240. Mascara Ano 200 Jr., Jeff Jarrett & Texano Jr. vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Cibernetico
241. Faby Apache, Dinastia, Alan Stone & Pimpinela Escarlata vs Sexy Star, Mini Charly Manson, Silver King & Mamba
242. Chessman vs Villano IV (AAA Latin American Championship)
243. Los Inferno Rockers vs Jack Evans & Angelico vs Drago & Aerostar vs El Hijo del Fantasma & Psicosis(AAA Tag Team Championship)
244. La Parka vs Black Warrior vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs El Zorro (Rey de Reyes final)


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Got a question, think I already know the answer but I'll ask anyway. If you watch a match more than once, do you count it again or only the one time? Asking because I watched a match on a DVD in January and I came across the same match while watching a PPV a few days ago.


----------



## Platt

2012 Total: 2838
2013 Total: 4138
2014 Total: 1055

January 449
February 232
March 374



Spoiler: January



1/1
1 Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 8/25/12
2 Brodus Clay vs Curt Hawkins - Saturday Morning Slam 9/1/12
3 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 9/8/12
4 Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs Epico & Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 9/15/12
5 William Regal vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 9/22/12
6 Santino vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 9/29/12
7 Rey Mysterio vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/6/12
8 Miz vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
9 Sin Cara vs Jinder Mahal - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
10 Zack Ryder vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
11 Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
12 Brodus Clay vs Epico - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
13 Antonio Cesaro vs Derrick Bateman - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
14 Sin Cara vs El Local - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
15 Brodus Clay vs Cody Rhodes - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
16 PTP vs Usos - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
17 Great Khali vs Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
18 William Regal vs R-Truth - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
19 Kofi Kingston vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
20 El Local vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
21 Usos vs 3MB - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
22 Jinder Mahal vs Ted DiBiase - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
23 Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
24 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
25 Heath Slater vs John Cena - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
26 PTP vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
27 Ryback vs Jobbers - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
28 Super Crazy vs Tajiri - ECW Living Dangerously 99
29 Balls Mahoney vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 99
30 Little Guido vs Antifaz del Norte - ECW Living Dangerously 99
31 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Living Dangerously 99
32 New Jack vs Mr Mustafa - ECW Living Dangerously 99
33 Spike Dudley & Nova vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
34 Spike Dudley & Sid Vicious vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
35 Tommy Dreamer & Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Living Dangerously 99
36 Taz vs Sabu - ECW Living Dangerously 99
37 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri - ECW Cyberslam 99
38 Nova vs Rod Price - ECW Cyberslam 99
39 Super Crazy vs Mosco de la Merced - ECW Cyberslam 99
40 Taka Michinoku vs Papi Chulo - ECW Cyberslam 99
41 RVD vs Too Cold Scorpio - ECW Cyberslam 99
42 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 99
43 Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible - ECW Cyberslam 99
44 Dudleys & Mr Mustafa vs Balls Mahoney, Axl Rotten & New Jack - ECW Cyberslam 99
1/2
45 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/1/14
46 Naomi & Cameron vs Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendez - Main Event 1/1/14
47 Santana Garrett vs Christina Von Eerie - Belleview Pro Wrestling 7/14/12
48 Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
49 Emma vs Natalya - NXT 1/1/14
50 Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
51 Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
52 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
53 Dudley Boyz vs Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
54 Super Crazy vs Taka Michinoku - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
55 Tajiri vs Little Guido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
56 Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
57 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
58 Sid Vicious vs Justin Credible - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
59 Taz vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
1/3
60 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/2/14
61 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - Impact 1/2/14
62 Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum - Impact 1/2/14
63 Kurt Angle & Gunner vs Bobby Roode & James Storm - Impact 1/2/14
64 Shield vs Usos - Smackdown 1/3/14
65 Fandango vs R-Truth - Smackdown 1/3/14
66 Rhodes' vs Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/3/14
67 Aksana vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 1/3/14
68 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 1/3/14
69 CM Punk & Usos vs Shield - Smackdown 1/3/14
70 Chris Chetti & Super Nova vs Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill - ECW Heatwave 99
71 Jazz vs Jason - ECW Heatwave 99
72 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Heatwave 99
73 Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Heatwave 99
74 Francine vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 99
75 Taz vs Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 99
76 RVD & Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Heatwave 99
77 Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
78 Jazz vs Tom Marquez - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
79 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Simon Diamond & Tony DeVito - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
80 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
81 Justin Credible vs Sabu - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
82 Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
83 Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Jack Victory - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
84 RVD vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
1/4
85 Spike Dudley vs Simon Diamond - ECW November To Remember 99
86 Little Guido vs Nova - ECW November To Remember 99
87 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri vs Super Crazy - ECW November To Remember 99
88 Spanish Angel, Tony DeVito, Vito Lograsso & PN News vs New Jack, Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney - ECW November To Remember 99
89 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW November To Remember 99
90 Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka - ECW November To Remember 99
91 RVD vs Taz - ECW November To Remember 99
92 Justin Credible, Lance Storm & Rhino vs Sandman, Raven & Tommy Dreamer - ECW November To Remember 99
93 BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS 4/12/08
94 BJ Whitmer vs Sami Callihan - HWA 4/23/11
95 BJ Whitmer vs Davey Richards - AIW 10/2/11
96 Veda Scott vs Mia Yim - AIW Point Break
97 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs M-Dogg 20 Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition - AIW End Of The World '12
98 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Batiri - AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta
99 Veda Scott vs Marion Fontaine - AIW JLIT '13
100 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW JLIT '13
101 BJ Whitmer vs Homicide - IWA:MS 8/1/03
102 BJ Whitmer vs Samoa Joe - IWA:MS 4/10/04
103 BJ Whitmer vs Danny Daniels - IWA:MS 3/19/05
104 BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson - IWA:MS 5/21/05
105 BJ Whitmer vs Reckless Youth - IWA:MS 5/12/01
106 BJ Whitmer vs Mike Quackenbush - IWA:MS 9/7/01
107 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 11/2/02
108 BJ Whitmer vs Stan Dupp - IWA:MS 5/24/03
109 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 6/27/03 
1/5
110 Tyson Kidd vs Jack Swagger - Superstars 1/4/14
111 Usos vs PTP - Superstars 1/4/14
112 Michael Elgin vs Alex Shelley - AAW 5/13/11
113 Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Iron Saints –- Elite Pro 8/3/07
114 Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs Dustin Lee –- IWA:MS 6/2008
115 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan –- IWA:MS 7/6/08
116 Drake Younger vs Bad Bones –- wXw 7/26/08
117 Drake Younger vs Vin Gerard –- Chikara 8/10/08
118 Drake Younger vs Jake Crist –- IPW 9/6/08
119 Drake Younger vs Michael Elgin -– IWA:MS 9/27/08
120 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan vs Claudio Castagnoli -– IWA:MS 9/28/08
121 Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage vs Necro Butcher -– CZW 10/11/08
122 Drake Younger vs Dingo –- IWA:MS 11/15/08
123 Drake Younger vs Ryuji Ito -– IWA:EC 11/29/08
124 Drake Younger vs Devon Moore -– CZW 1/10/09
125 Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston -– CZW 2/14/09
126 Drake Younger vs Shingo –- wXw 3/8/09
1/6
127 Skarlet vs Christina Von Eriee - Bellatrix 7
128 Destiny vs Lufisto - Bellatrix 7
129 Erin Angel vs Penelope - Bellatrix 7
130 Miss Mina vs Mercedes Martinez - Bellatrix 7
131 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Bellatrix 7
132 Sammy Baynz vs Liberty - Bellatrix 7
1/7
133 Wyatt Family vs Usos & Rey Mysterio - Raw 1/6/14
134 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Raw 1/6/14
135 Sin Cara vs ADR - Raw 1/6/14
136 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Raw 1/6/14
137 Damien Sandow vs Great Khali - Raw 1/6/14
138 Bellas vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Raw 1/6/14
139 3MB vs Too Cool & Rikishi - Raw 1/6/14
140 CM Punk vs Roman Reigns - Raw 1/6/14
1/8
141 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - IPW 11/1/08
142 Jon Moxley vs Jake Crist - HWA 12/19/08
143 Jon Moxley vs Brain Damage - CZW 5/9/09
144 Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW 7/11/09
1/9
145 Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Main Event 1/8/14
146 ADR vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
147 Rhodes' vs 3MB - Main Event 1/8/14
148 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
149 Summer Rae vs Bailey - NXT 1/9/14
150 Colin Cassidy vs Aiden English - NXT 1/9/14
151 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/9/14
152 Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin - NXT 1/9/14
153 Hunico & Camacho vs Ascension - NXT 1/9/14
154 Kevin Steen & Johnny Gargano vs LDRS - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale 
155 Kevin Steen vs Bad Bones - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale
156 Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
157 Mr. Touchdown vs Scotty Slade - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
158 Portia Perez vs Lexxus - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
159 RD Evans vs Veda Scott - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
160 Johnny Gargano vs Naom Dar - PCW Spring Slam 2013
161 T-Bone v s Tommy Dreamer - PCW Spring Slam 2013
162 Mad Man Manson vs Dave Mastiff - PCW Spring Slam 2013
163 Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis - PCW Spring Slam 2013
164 Rumble - PCW Spring Slam 2013
1/10
165 Bro Mans vs Eric Young & Joseph Parks - Impact 1/9/14
166 EC3 vs Samoa Joe - Impact 1/9/14
167 Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence - Impact 1/9/14
168 Sting vs Bobby Roode - Impact 1/9/14
169 Magnus vs AJ Styles - Impact 1/9/14
170 MsChif vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Epic 2013
171 Irish Airborne vs Mat Fitchett & Davey Vega - AAW Epic 2013
172 Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister - AAW Epic 2013
173 Davey Richards vs ACH - AAW Epic 2013
1/11
174 Usos vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/10/14
175 Real Americans & RybAxel vs Los Matadores, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Smackdown 1/10/14
176 Big E Langston vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 1/10/14
177 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/10/14
178 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
179 Jon Moxley vs Ricochet - IWA:MS 7/10/09
180 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - WXW 1/17/10
181 Jon Moxley vs B-Boy - CZW 2/13/10
182 Jon Moxley vs Davey Richards - HWA 2/20/10
183 Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage - CZW 3/13/10
184 Jon Moxley vs Sami Callihan - CZW 4/10/10
185 Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs - IPW 8/21/10
1/12
186 Natalya vs Summer Rae - Superstars 1/11/14
187 Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback - Superstars 1/11/14
188 Azriel vs Pepper Parks vs Shane Strickland - CZW Answering The Challenge
189 Masada vs Alexander James - CZW Answering The Challenge
190 Alex Colon vs Devon Moore - CZW Answering The Challenge
191 OI4K vs David Starr & JT Dunn - CZW Answering The Challenge
192 Aero Boy vs Danny Havoc - CZW Answering The Challenge
193 Chris Dickinson vs Biff Busick - CZW Answering The Challenge
194 Lucky 13 vs Drew Gulak - CZW Answering The Challenge
195 Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
196 Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
197 Saraya Knight, Miss Natural & Taylor Made vs MsChif, Christina Von Eerie & Heidi Lovelace - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
198 Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
199 Arik Cannon & Mat Fitchett vs Irish Airborne - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
200 Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
1/13
201 Brock Lesnar vs Crash Holly - Raw 11/5/01
202 Brock Lesnar vs Albert - Smackdown 11/20/01
203 Brock Lesnar & Ron Waterman vs Billy & Chuck - Raw 11/19/01
204 Brock Lesnar vs Spike Dudley - Raw 3/11/02
205 Brock Lesnar vs Funaki - Smackdown 3/12/02
206 Brock Lesnar vs Rico Constantino - Raw 12/3/01
207 MsChif vs Nevaeh vs Angelus Layne - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
208 Lamar Titan vs ACH - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
209 MASADA vs Michael Elgin - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
210 Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
211 Brian Kendrick vs Shane Hollister - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
1/14
212 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
213 John Cena vs Damien Sandow - Raw 1/13/14
214 Big Show vs Jack Swagger - Raw 1/13/14
215 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Raw 1/13/14
216 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/13/14
217 Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 1/13/14
218 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 1/13/14
219 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/13/14
220 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
221 Kevin Steen vs Arik Royal - PWX Night Of Champions
222 Edddie Edwards vs Chiva Kid - PWX Night Of Champions
223 Amber O'Neal vs Carolina Rodriguez - PWX Enemy Territory
224 Delirious vs Chiva Kid - PWX Enemy Territory
225 Eddie Edwards vs Jake Manning - PWX Enemy Territory
226 Kevin Steen vs Caleb Konley - PWX Enemy Territory
1/15
227 Skarlett vs X-Cute Sweet - Bellatrix 6
228 Miss Mina vs Nikki Storm - Bellatrix 6
229 Aurora Flame vs Destiny - Bellatrix 6
230 Kay Lee Ray vs Queen Maya - Bellatrix 6
231 Rhia O'Reilly vs Erin Angel - Bellatrix 6
232 Bette Noire & Viper vs Chanel & Violet O'Hara - Bellatrix 6
233 Penelope vs The Alpha Female - Bellatrix 6
234 Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight - Bellatrix 6
235 Liberty vs Shanna - Bellatrix 6
1/16
236 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/16/14
237 CJ Parker vs Jason Jordan - NXT 1/16/14
238 Mojo Rawley vs Bo Dallas - NXT 1/16/14
239 Kofi Kingston vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/16/14
240 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 1/15/14
241 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/15/14
242 3MB vs PTP - Main Event 1/15/14
243 3MB vs Los Matadores - Main Event 1/15/14
244 Angelina Love vs Riot - BLOW 9/28/13
245 Leilani Kai vs Sumie Sakai - BLOW 9/28/13
246 Vanity vs Jennifer Cruz - BLOW 9/28/13
247 Jessie Kaye & Amber Rodriguez vs Mistress Belmont & Veda Scott - BLOW 9/28/13
248 Melissa Coates & Craig Steele vs Silvie Silver & Lucifer Darksyde - BLOW 9/28/13
249 Amazing Kong & La Rosa Negra vs Missy Sampson & Annie Social - BLOW 9/28/13
1/17
250 12 Man Tag - Impact 1/16/14
251 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 1/16/14
252 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/16/14
253 Sting vs EC3 - Impact 1/16/14
254 Jessie Belle vs Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 1/18/14
255 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/17/14
256 ADR vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/17/14
257 Naomi vs Tamina - Smackdown 1/17/14
258 Big E Langston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/17/14
259 Real Americans vs Usos - Smackdown 1/17/14
260 Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt - House Of Hardcore III
261 Lance Anoai vs Matt Striker - House Of Hardcore III
262 Carlito Colon & Thea Trinidad vs Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - House Of Hardcore III
263 Hardcore Rumble - House Of Hardcore III
264 Big XLG vs MVP - House Of Hardcore III
265 Homicide & Eddie Kingston vs Matt Hardy & Devon - House Of Hardcore III
266 Kevin Steen vs Rhino - House Of Hardcore III
267 Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese vs Petey Williams - House Of Hardcore III
268 Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - House Of Hardcore III
1/18
269 EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
270 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
271 Bobby Roode vs Samoa Joe - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
272 Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
273 Bad Influence vs Eric Young & Joseph Park - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
274 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
275 Lethal Lockdown - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
1/19
276 CW Anderson vs Mikey Whipwreck - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
277 Simon Diamond, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Nova, Kid Kash & Jazz - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
278 Super Crazy & Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn & Little Guido - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
279 Angel vs New Jack - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
280 RVD vs Sabu - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
281 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Raven - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
282 Mike Awesome vs Spike Dudley - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
283 Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay - Superstars 1/17/14
284 3MB vs PTP - Superstars 1/17/14
285 Dusty Rhodes vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
286 CW Anderson & Bill Wiles vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
287 Mike Awesome vs Kid Kash - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
288 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Gedo & Jado - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
289 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
290 Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
291 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Raven & Mike Awesome vs Tommy Dreamer & Masato Tanaka - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
292 Super Crazy vs Rhino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
1/20
293 Masato Tanaka vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
294 Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Simon Diamond - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
295 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
296 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Danny Doring & Roadkill vs DeVito & Angel - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
297 Tajiri vs Steve Corino - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
298 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
299 Jerry Lynn vs RVD - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
300 Justin Credible vs Lance Storm - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
1/21
301 Shield vs Big E Langston & Rhodes' - Raw 1/20/14
302 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Raw 1/20/14
303 CM Punk vs Billy Gunn - Raw 1/20/14
304 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/20/14
305 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/20/14
306 Usos vs Wyatts - Raw 1/20/14
307 Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton - Raw 1/20/14
308 Sal E Graziano vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000
309 Danny Doring, Road Kill & Kid Kash vs CW Anderson, Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
310 Jerry Lynn vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 2000
311 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Angel & DeVito - ECW Heatwave 2000
312 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Psicosis - ECW Heatwave 2000
313 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Heatwave 2000
314 RVD vs Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
315 Justin Credible vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
1/22
316 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
317 Kid Kash vs EZ Money - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
318 Joel Gertner vs Cyrus - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
319 Da Baldies vs Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
320 Steve Corino vs CW Anderson - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
321 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Mikey Whipwreck & Tajiri - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
328 Rhino vs RVD - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
329 Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
1/23
330 R-Truth vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/22/14
331 Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas - Main Event 1/22/14
332 ADR vs Sin Cara - Main Event 1/22/14
333 Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
334 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
335 CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
336 Natalya vs Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
337 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT 1/23/14
338 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW November To Remember 2000
339 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW November To Remember 2000
340 Spike Dudley, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money, Julio Dinero & Chris Hamrick - ECW November To Remember 2000
341 Nova vs Chris Chetti - ECW November To Remember 2000
342 Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy vs Da Baldies - ECW November To Remember 2000
343 Rhino vs New Jack - ECW November To Remember 2000
344 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck (& Super Crazy) - ECW November To Remember 2000
345 Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible vs Sandman - ECW November To Remember 2000
1/24
346 Gunner vs James Storm - Impact 1/23/14
347 Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries - Impact 1/23/14
348 Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle - Impact 1/23/14
349 Samoa Joe vs Spud - Impact 1/23/14
350 Sting vs Magnus - Impact 1/23/14
351 Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 1/23/14
352 Sin Cara & Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/23/14
353 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
354 EZ Money vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
355 Nova vs Julio Deniro - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
356 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
357 CW Anderson vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
358 Rhino vs Spike Dudley - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
359 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
360 Steve Corino vs Justin Credible vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
1/25
361 Real Americans vs Big Show & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/24/14
362 Brodus Clay vs Miz - Smackdown 1/24/14
363 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 1/24/14
364 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/24/14
365 PTP vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/24/14
366 Kofi Kingston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/24/14
367 Big E Langston, Usos & Rhodes' vs Shield & NAO - Smackdown 1/24/14
368 Battle Royal - WCW Road Wild 98
369 Goldberg vs Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW Superbrawl IX
370 Goldberg vs Sting - WCW Nitro 11/8/99
371 Goldberg vs Bret Hart - Starrcade 99
372 Goldberg vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 10/20/03
373 Edge vs John Cena - New Years Revolution 06
374 RVD vs John Cena - One Night Stand 06
375 Edge vs Undertaker - Smackdown 05/08/07
376 CM Punk vs Edge - Raw 06/30/08
377 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Extreme Rules 09
378 Jack Swagger vs Chris Jericho - Smackdown 04/02/10
379 Kane vs Rey Mysterio - MITB 2010
380 Miz vs Randy Orton - Raw 11/22/10
381 ADR vs CM Punk - Summerslam 2011
382 Daniel Bryan vs Big Show - TLC 2011
383 John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw 1000
384 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Raw 04/08/13
385 Chilly Willy vs The Blue Boy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
386 Da Baldies vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
387 Bilvis Wesley vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
388 Jerry Lynn vs Spike Dudley - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
389 CW Anderson vs Super Crazy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
390 EZ Money vs Nova - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
391 Hot Commodity vs Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
392 The FBI vs Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
393 Justin Credible vs Steve Corino vs Sandman - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
1/26
394 Portia Perez vs Kay Lee Ray - PBW 9/20/13
395 Jerry Lynn & Cyrus vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
396 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money & Julio Dinero - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
397 Nova vs Chris Hamrick - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
398 Tommy Dreamer vs CW Anderson - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
399 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
400 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Chilly Willy & Balls Mahoney - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
401 Sandman vs Steve Corino vs Justin Credible - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
402 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
403 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
404 Su Yung vs Solo Darling - Shine 15
405 Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra - Shine 15
406 Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace - Shine 15
407 Angelina Love vs Taylor Made - Shine 15
408 Leva Bates vs Nevaeh - Shine 15
409 The S-N-S Express vs The American Sweethearts - Shine 15
410 Mia Yim vs Ivelisse - Shine 15
411 Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay - Shine 15
412 Rain vs Amazing Kong - Shine 15
1/27
413 Rhodes' vs NAO - Royal Rumble 2014
414 Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble 2014
415 Brock Lesnar vs Big Show - Royal Rumble 2014
416 Randy Orton vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2014
417 Royal Rumble - Royal Rumble 2014
1/28
418 Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Raw 1/27/14
419 Fandango vs R-Truth - Raw 1/27/14
420 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 1/27/14
421 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 1/27/14
422 Kofi Kingston vs ADR - Raw 1/27/14
423 Rhodes' vs NAO - Raw 1/27/14
424 AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bellas, Naomu & Cameron - Raw 1/27/14
425 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena - Raw 1/27/14
1/29
426 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs FBI - ECW 8/25/00
427 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs RVD & Kid Kash - ECW 8/25/00
428 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible & Rhino - ECW 8/25/00
429 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Swinger & Simon Diamond - ECW 8/25/00
1/30
430 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 1/30/14
431 Corey Graves vs Camacho - NXT 1/30/14
432 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 1/30/14
433 Colin Cassady vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/30/14
434 Miz vs CJ Parker - NXT 1/30/14
435 Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch - NXT 1/30/14
436 ADR vs R-Truth - Main Event 1/29/14
437 Natalya vs Tamina - Main Event 1/29/14
438 Usos & Big E Langston vs 3MB - Main Event 1/29/14
1/31
439 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa - Impact 1/30/14
440 Bad Influence vs James Storm & Gunner - Impact 1/30/14
441 Eric Young & Abyss vs BroMans - Impact 1/30/14
442 Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs Magnus & EC3 - Impact 1/30/14
443 Cheerleader Melissa vs Lacey Von Erich - Chick Fight On The Road
444 Candice LeRae vs ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
445 La Nazi vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
446 Raisha Saeed vs Christie Ricci - Chick Fight On The Road
447 Amazing Kong & Jamie D. vs Cheerleader Melissa & ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
448 Tracy Brooks vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
449 Raisha Saeed vs Christina Von Eerie - Chick Fight On The Road





Spoiler: February



2/1
450 Summer Rae vs Natalya - Superstars 1/30/14
451 Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/30/14
2/2
452 Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 1/31/14
453 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/31/14
454 PTP vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/31/14
455 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 1/31/14
456 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 1/31/14
457 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/31/14
458 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus - Smackdown 1/31/14
459 Mia Yim vs Amazing Kong - Shimmer 53
460 Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee - Shimmer 53
461 Kalamity vs Rhia O'Reilly vs Evie vs Christina Von Eerie vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 53
462 Ayumi Kurihara vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 53
463 Serena Deeb, Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Jessicka Havok, Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh - Shimmer 53
464 Jessie McKay vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 53
465 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kana & LuFisto vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 53
466 Athena vs Ayako Hamada - Shimmer 53
467 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Shimmer 53
2/3
468 Nicole Matthews vs KC Spinelli - ECCW 2/1/14
469 Santana Garrett vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 54
470 MsChif vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 54
471 Evie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 54
472 Kalamity vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 54
473 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 54
474 Kana vs Jessie McKay - Shimmer 54
475 Ayako Hamada vs Melanie Cruise - Shimmer 54
476 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 54
477 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 54
478 Athena vs Madison Eagles vs Saraya Knight vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 54
479 Cheerleader Melissa vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 54
2/4
480 Shield vs Big E Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio - Raw 2/3/14
481 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Raw 2/3/14
482 NAO vs Rhodes' - Raw 2/3/14
483 Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder - Raw 2/3/14
484 Sheamus vs Curtis Axel - Raw 2/3/14
485 Wyatt Famil vs Dolph Ziggler, Xavier Woods & R-Truth - Raw 2/3/14
486 Naomi vs Aksana - Raw 2/3/14
487 Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/3/14
2/4
488 Jessie McKay vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 55
489 Thunderkitty vs Allysin Kay - Shimmer 55
490 Heidi Lovelace & Santana Garrett vs Jessicka Havok & Sassy Stephie - Shimmer 55
491 Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 55
492 Athena vs Taylor Made - Shimmer 55
493 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 55
494 MsChif vs Kalamity - Shimmer 55
495 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 55
496 Kana vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 55
497 Ayako Hamada vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 55
498 Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 55
2/6
499 Portia Perez vs Carmel Jacob - PBW 9/21/13
500 Fandango vs Miz - Main Event 2/5/14
501 ADR vs Zack Ryder - Main Event 2/5/14
502 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/5/14
503 Shazza McKenzie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 56
504 Leva Bates vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 56
505 Leah Von Dutch vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 56
506 Kellie Skater vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer 56
507 Jessie McKay vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 56
508 Mia Yim vs Evie - Shimmer 56
509 MsChif & Christina Von Eerie vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay - Shimmer 56
510 Tomoka Nakagawa vs Portia Perez - Shimmer 56
511 Kana vs Mercedes Martinez vs Ayako Hamada vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 56
2/7
512 Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 2/6/14
513 Alicia Fox vs Emma - NXT 2/6/14
514 Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan - NXT 2/6/14
515 Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 2/6/14
516 Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves - NXT 2/6/14
517 Eric Young vs Abyss - Impact 2/6/14
518 Austin Aries vs Zema Ion - Impact 2/6/14
519 Kurt Angle vs Magnus - Impact 2/6/14
520 Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode - Impact 2/6/14
521 Madison Eagles vs Athena - Shimmer 56
522 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 56
523 Cheerleader Melissa vs Kalamity - Shimmer 56
524 Shield vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/7/14
525 AJ vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 2/7/14
526 Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro - Smackdown 2/7/14
527 Sheamus vs Ryback - Smackdown 2/7/14
528 Goldust vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 2/7/14
529 Randy Orton vs Christian - Smackdown 2/7/14
2/8
530 Jessie Belle vs Lovely Lylah - OVW 2/8/14
531 Tamina vs Natalya - Superstars 2/6/14
532 Usos & Los Matadores vs 3MB & Curt Hawkins - Superstars 2/6/14
2/9
533 Kyle Matthews vs Colt Cabana - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
534 Bobby Sharp vs Drew Gulak - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
535 Jamin Olivencia vs Ryan Taylor - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
536 Kyle O'Reilly vs Davey Richards - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
537 Vordell Walker vs Pepper Parks - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
538 Jeff McAllister vs B-Boy - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
539 Steve Anthony vs Caprice Coleman - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
540 Anthony Nese vs Adam Cole - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
2/10
541 Joe Gacy vs Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary
542 Caleb Konley vs Pepper Parks - CZW 15th Anniversary
543 Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary
544 Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont - CZW 15th Anniversary
545 Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee - CZW 15th Anniversary
546 The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI vs OI4K - CZW 15th Anniversary
547 The Beaver Boys vs Murderers’ Row - CZW 15th Anniversary
548 Blk Jeez vs Chris Dickinson vs AR Fox vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
549 Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles - CZW 15th Anniversary
550 Danny Havoc vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
551 Jason Silver vs Barbi Hayden - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
552 Jessicka Havok vs Jaykus Plisken - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
553 Angel Blue vs Jessica James vs Christina Von Eerie vs Portia Perez vs Athena vs Rachel Summerlyn - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
2/11
554 Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & Rhodes' - Raw 2/10/14
555 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/10/14
556 Real Americans vs Christian & Sheamus - Raw 2/10/14
557 Dolph Ziggler vs Batista - Raw 2/10/14
558 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 2/10/14
559 Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose - Raw 2/10/14
560 AJ, Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas & Cameron - Raw 2/10/14
561 John Cena vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/10/14
2/12
562 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt - TNA One Night Only Old School
563 EC3 vs Dewy Barnes - TNA One Night Only Old School
564 Tommy Dreamer vs Bully Ray - TNA One Night Only Old School
565 Bad Influence & Velvet Sky vs BroMans & Lei'D Tapa - TNA One Night Only Old School
566 Abyss vs Jeff Hardy - TNA One Night Only Old School
567 Kurt Angle vs Mr Anderson - TNA One Night Only Old School
568 Bobby Roode vs James Storm - TNA One Night Only Old School
569 Magnus vs Samoa Joe - TNA One Night Only Old School
2/13
570 Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family - Main Event 2/12/14
571 Natalya vs Aksana - Main Event 2/12/14
572 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Main Event 2/12/14
573 Emma, Bailey & Natalya vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks - NXT 2/12/14
574 Colin Cassady vs Aiden English - NXT 2/12/14
575 Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker - NXT 2/12/14
576 Wyatt Family vs Jobbers - NXT 2/12/14
2/14
577 Masada vs Danny Havoc - CZW Tangled Web 2
578 Masada vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD Rewind
579 Masada vs Thumbtack Jack - CZW TOD Rewind
580 Masada, Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Drake Younger, Eddie Kingston & Scotty Vortekz - CZW Swinging For The Fences
581 Masada & Brain Damage vs Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston - CZW Lines In The Sand
582 Masada vs Drake Younger - CZW Down With The Sickness 2010
2/15
583 Masada vs Nick Gage - TOD vs Gorefest
584 Masada vs Sami Callihan - CZW Proving Grounds 2011
585 Masada vs Ryuji Ito - CZW Down With The Sickness 2011
586 Masada vs DJ Hyde - Triangle Of UV
587 Masada vs Devon Moore vs Scotty Vortekz vs Robert Anthony - CZW Cage Of Death 13
588 Masada vs Devon Moore vs DJ Hyde vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW Aerial Assault
589 Masada vs Scott Summers - CZW TOD XI
590 Masada vs AR Fox - CZW New Heights 2012
591 Masada vs El Generico - CZW Down With The Sickness 2012
2/16
592 Balls Mahoney vs Lance Storm - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
593 Big Stevie Cool vs Ricky Morton - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
594 Steve Williams vs Axl Rotten - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
595 Raven vs Steve Williams - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
596 Sandman vs D-Von Dudley - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
597 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
598 Terry Funk vs Tommy Rich - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
599 Pitbulls & Tommy Dreamer vs Shane Douglas, Brian Lee & Chris Candido - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
2/17
600 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Cyberslam 1997
601 Chris Chetti vs Little Guido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
602 Steve Richards vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Cyberslam 1997
603 Axl Rotten vs Spike Dudley - ECW Cyberslam 1997
604 Gangstas vs Dudleys - ECW Cyberslam 1997
2/18
605 Taz vs Tracy Smothers - ECW Cyberslam 1997
606 Terry Funk & Tommy Dreamer vs Raven & Brian Lee - ECW Cyberslam 1997
607 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
608 Daniel Bryan vs Christian - Raw 2/17/14
609 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/17/14
610 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/17/14
611 Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns - Raw 2/17/14
612 Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 2/17/14
613 Big E Langston vs 3MB - Raw 2/17/14
614 John Cena vs Cesaro - Raw 2/17/14
615 Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Raw 2/17/14
616 Jey Uso vs Billy Gunn - Raw 2/17/14
617 Randy Orton vs Sheamus - Raw 2/17/14
618 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Sassy Stephie & Jessicka Havok - WSU Mutiny
619 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Christina Von Eerie & Neveah - WSU Mutiny
620 Hania vs Jenny Rose - WSU Mutiny
621 LuFisto vs Athena - WSU Mutiny
622 Marti Belle vs Ezavel Suena - WSU Mutiny
623 Jewells Malone vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU Mutiny
624 Candice & Joey vs Shanna & Chris Dickinson - WSU Mutiny
625 Jessicka Havoc vs Alpha Female - WSU Mutiny
2/19
626 Natalya vs Tamina - Superstars 2/13/14
627 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Superstars 2/13/14
628 Gunner vs EC3 - Impact 2/13/14
629 Gunner & James Storm vs EC3 & Magnus - Impact 2/13/14
630 Wolves & Samoa Joe vs BroMans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/13/14
631 MVP vs Spud - Impact 2/13/14
632 Chris Sabin vs Velvet Sky - Impact 2/13/14
633 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 2/13/14
2/20
634 Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian vs Shield - Smackdown 2/14/14
635 Fandango vs Miz - Smackdown 2/14/14
636 Mark Henry vs Jack SWagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 2/14/14
637 Usos & Rhodes' vs NAO & RybAxel - Smackdown 2/14/14
638 Darren Young vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 2/14/14
639 Randy Orton vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/14/14
2/21
640 Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Main Event 2/19/14
641 Aksana vs Cameron - Main Event 2/19/14
642 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/19/14
2/22
643 The Ascension vs JObbers - NXT 2/19/14
644 Emma vs Summer Rae - NXT 2/19/14
645 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 2/19/14
646 Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 2/21/14
647 Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/21/14
648 Wyatt Family vs Rhodes' & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 2/21/14
649 Titus O'Neil vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/21/14
650 Road Dogg vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 2/21/14
651 Sheamus vs Christian - Smackdown 2/21/14
2/23
652 Cody Rhodes vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 2/20/14
653 Natalya & Bellas vs Tamina, Summer Rae & Eva Marie - Superstars 2/20/14
654 Samoa Joe vs Bro Mans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/20/14
655 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 2/20/14
656 Wolves vs Bad Influence - Impact 2/20/14
657 Magnus vs Gunner - Impact 2/20/14
2/24
658 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Elimination Chamber
2/25
659 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Elimination Chamber
660 NAO vs Usos - Elimination Chamber
661 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Elimination Chamber
662 Shield vs Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber
663 AJ vs Cameron - Elimination Chamber
664 ADR vs Batista - Elimination Chamber
665 Elimination Chamber - Elimination Chamber
2/26
666 ADR vs Batista - Raw 2/24/14
667 Big E Langston vs Cesaro - Raw 2/24/14
668 Sheamus vs Christian - Raw 2/24/14
669 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/24/14
670 Emma vs Summer Rae - Raw 2/24/14
671 Usos vs NAO - Raw 2/24/14
672 Roman Reigns vs Bray WyattS - Raw 2/24/14
2/27
673 Los Matadores & Rhodes' vs 3MB & RybAxel - Main Event 2/26/14
674 Natalya & Eva Marie vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Main Event 2/26/14
675 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Main Event 2/26/14
676 Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara - Main Event 2/26/14
2/28
677 Dudley Boys vs Eliminators - ECW Barely Legal
678 Lance Storm vs RVD - ECW Barely Legal
679 Michinoku Pro 6 man tag - ECW Barely Legal
680 Shane Douglas vs Pit Bull 2 - ECW Barely Legal
681 Sabu vs Taz - ECW Barely Legal





Spoiler: March



3/1
682 Terry Funk vs Sandman vs Steve Richards - ECW Barely Legal
683 Raven vs Terry Funk - ECW Barely Legal
684 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Superstars 2/27/14
685 Rhodes' & Los Matadores vs RybAxel & 3MB - Superstars 2/27/14
686 Wolves vs Bad Influence vs BroMans - Impact 2/27/14
687 EC3 vs Doug Williams - Impact 2/27/14
688 Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones - Impact 2/27/14
689 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female - Impact 2/27/14
690 Bobby Roode vs MVP - Impact 2/27/14
691 Real Americans vs Mark Henry & Big E Langston - Smackdown 2/28/14
692 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 2/28/14
693 Batista vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/28/14
694 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 2/28/14
695 Daniel Bryan & Usos vs Kane & NAO - Smackdown 2/28/14
3/2
696 Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 3/1/14
697 Barbi Hayden vs Santana Garrett - WSU Mutiny
698 Sami Zayn vs Cesaro - NXT Arrival
699 CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawley - NXT Arrival
700 Ascension vs Too Cool - NXT Arrival
701 Paige vs Emma - NXT Arrival
702 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT Arrival
3/3
703 Mia Yim vs Darcy Dixon - PWX Rise Of A Champion IX
3/4
704 Usos vs NAO - Raw 3/3/14
705 Cesaro vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/3/14
706 Shield vs Wyatt Family - Raw 3/3/14
707 Emma & Santino vs Summer Rae & Fandango - Raw 3/3/14
708 Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/3/14
709 Bellas vs Aksana & Alicia Fox - Raw 3/3/14
710 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 3/3/14
711 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/3/14
712 Daniel Bryan vs Batista - Raw 3/3/14
713 Leva Bates vs Su Yung - PWX
3/5
714 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Main Event 3/4/14
715 Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox - Main Event 3/4/14
716 Usos vs Los Matadores - Main Event 3/4/14
3/6
717 Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 1
718 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW X Night 1
719 Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 1
720 Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards - PWG ASW X Night 1
721 Best Friends vs DojoBros - PWG ASW X Night 1
722 ACH vs Michael Elgin - PWG ASW X Night 1
723 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs AR Fox & Inner City Machine Guns - PWG ASW X Night 1
724 Adam Cole vs Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 1
3/7
725 Wolves & MVP vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Robbie E - Impact 3/6/14
726 Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young - Impact 3/6/14
727 Gail Kim, Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Velvet Sky, Madison Rayne & ODB - Impact 3/6/14
728 Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards - Impact 3/6/14
729 Adrian Neville vs Camacho - NXT 3/6/14
730 Emma vs Charlotte - NXT 3/6/14
731 Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu - NXT 3/6/14
732 Adam Rose vs Wesley Blake - NXT 3/6/14
733 Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves - NXT 3/6/14
734 Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 3/7/14
735 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Superstars 3/7/14
736 Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
737 Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
3/8
738 Christian vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 3/7/14
739 Usos vs RybAxel - Smackdown 3/7/14
740 AJ & Tamina vs Natalya & Eva Marie - Smackdown 3/7/14
741 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 3/7/14
742 Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Batista & Kane - Smackdown 3/7/14
743 WW3 Match - WCW World War 3 95
3/9
744 Thunderkitty vs Ms Natural - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
745 Ms Dark Shadow vs Lady Vendetta - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
746 Li'l Naughty vs Nevaeh - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
747 Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
748 Battle Royal - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
749 Jazz vs Crazy Mary Dobson - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
3/10
750 Alexander James vs Caleb Konley - CZW High Stakes
751 Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer - CZW High Stakes
752 Dalton Castle vs Timothy Thatcher - CZW High Stakes
753 Beaver Boys vs The Front - CZW High Stakes
754 Greg Excellent vs Pepper Parks - CZW High Stakes
755 LuFisto & Greg Excellent vs Cherry Bomb & Pepper Parks - CZW High Stakes
756 Juicy Product, Alex Colon & Biff Busick vs OI4K, Azrieal & Chris Dickinson - CZW High Stakes
757 Masada vs Mr. Tofiga - CZW High Stakes
758 Blk Jeez vs DJ Hyde - CZW High Stakes
759 Shane Stickland vs Devon Moore - CZW High Stakes
760 Drew Gulak vs AR Fox - CZW High Stakes
761 Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta, Senada & Yasu - TNA Lockdown 2014
762 Samuel Shaw vs Mr Anderson - TNA Lockdown 2014
763 Manik vs Tigre Uno - TNA Lockdown 2014
764 James Storm vs Gunner - TNA Lockdown 2014
765 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - TNA Lockdown 2014
766 Samoa Joe vs Magnus - TNA Lockdown 2014
767 Team MVP vs Team Dixie - TNA Lockdown 2014
3/11
768 John Cena vs Eric Rowan - Raw 3/11/14
769 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 3/11/14
770 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/11/14
771 Rhodes' vs Shield - Raw 3/11/14
772 AJ & Tamina vs Bellas - Raw 3/11/14
773 Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/11/14
774 Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Batista & Randy Orton - Raw 3/11/14
775 RockNES Monsters vs PPRay vs B-Boy & Willie Mack - PWG ASW X Night 2
776 Tommaso Ciampa vs Anthony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 2
777 Best Friends vs Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG ASW X Night 2
778 ACH vs Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 2
779 DojoBros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann - PWG ASW X Night 2
780 Davey Richards vs Ricochet - PWG ASW X Night 2
3/12
781 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Main Event 3/11/14
782 AJ vs Natalya - Main Event 3/11/14
783 Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose - Main Event 3/11/14
784 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Candice LaRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 2
785 Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano - PWG ASW X Night 2
786 Rockness Monsters vs B-Boy & Willie Mack - QPW Well Worth The Wait
787 Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid - QPW Well Worth The Wait
788 Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan - QPW Well Worth The Wait
789 Brian Kendrick vs Kyle O'Reilly - QPW Well Worth The Wait
790 Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero - QPW Well Worth The Wait
791 Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs PPRay - QPW Well Worth The Wait
792 Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger - QPW Well Worth The Wait
3/13
793 RockNES Monsters vs Best Friends - PWG DDT4 2014
794 PPRay vs Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG DDT4 2014
795 COLE STEEN COLE vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan - PWG DDT4 2014
796 African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG DDT4 2014
797 Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe - PWG DDT4 2014
3/14
798 Samoa Joe vs Abyss - Impact 3/13/14
799 Brittany vs Gail Kim - Impact 3/13/14
800 Sanada & Tigre Uno vs BroMans - Impact 3/13/14
801 Samuel Shaw vs Mr Anderson - Impact 3/13/14
802 Spud vs Willow - Impact 3/13/14
803 Semi Final #1 - PWG DDT4 2014
804 Semi Final #2 - PWG DDT4 2014
805 Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Drake Younger - PWG DDT4 2014
806 Final - PWG DDT4 2014
807 Paige vs Sasha Banks - NXT 3/13/14
808 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 3/13/14
809 Mason Ryan vs Wesley Blake - NXT 3/13/14
810 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 3/13/14
811 Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady - NXT 3/13/14
3/15
812 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 3/14/14
813 Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 3/14/14
814 Fandango vs Big E Langston - Smackdown 3/14/14
815 Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 3/14/14
816 Tamina vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 3/14/14
817 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Smackdown 3/14/14
818 Kane vs Big Show - Smackdown 3/14/14
819 Sin Cara vs ADR - Superstars 3/13/14
820 Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler - Superstars 3/13/14
821 Brady Malibu & Taya Valkyrie vs Andy Bird & Nicole Matthews - ECCW 01/04/14
3/16
822 Miss Natural vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
823 Markus Crane vs Alex Colon - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
824 Silas Young vs Alex Colon - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
825 Tony Rican vs Christian Rose - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
826 Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
827 Juntai Miller vs Eddie Kingston - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
828 Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
829 Zero Gravity vs The Monster Mafia - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
830 Irish Airborne vs Colt Cabana & Samuray Del Sol - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
831 Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
3/17
832 Juntai Miller vs Alex Colon vs Lamar Titan vs Dan Lawrence vs Knight Wagner vs Tweek Phoenix - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
833 Heidi Lovelace & CJ Esparza vs Jordan McEntyre & Heather Patera - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
834 Christian Rose vs Marek Brave - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
835 Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine vs Irish Airborne - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
836 Keith Walker vs Carlito - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
837 Shane Hollister vs. Flip Kendrick - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
838 Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
839 Rhino vs Eddie Kingston - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
3/18
840 Real Americans vs Usos - Raw 3/17/14
841 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 3/17/14
842 Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan - Raw 3/17/14
843 Fandango vs Goldust - Raw 3/17/14
844 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 3/17/14
845 8 Man Tag - Raw 3/17/14
846 Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt - Raw 3/17/14
847 Gary Jay vs Aaron Epic - FIP Ascension
848 Kennedy Kendrick vs Josh Hess - FIP Ascension
849 Jack Gallow vs Earl Cooter - FIP Ascension
850 Juicy Product vs The Submission Squad - FIP Ascension
851 Blake Edward Belakus vs Chasyn Rance - FIP Ascension
852 Sasso Rivera vs Maxwell Chicago - FIP Ascension
853 Jason Cade & Aaron Solo vs The Savages - FIP Ascension
854 Lince Dorado vs Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher vs Gran Akuma - FIP Ascension
855 Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong - FIP Ascension
3/19
856 Rhodes' vs Real Americans - Main Event 3/18/14
857 Layla & Alicia Fox vs Naomi & Cameron - Main Event 3/18/14
858 Big Show vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 3/18/14
859 Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda - WXW 18+ Underground Chapter 6
860 Drew Gulak vs Chris Dickinson - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
861 Colt Cabana vs Jaka - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
862 Kevin Steen vs MASADA - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
863 Johnny Gargano vs JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
864 AR Fox vs Anthony Stone - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
865 Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
3/20
866 Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 3/20/14
867 Adam Rose vs Camacho - NXT 3/20/14
868 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 3/20/14
869 Aiden English vs Sheamus - NXT 3/20/14
870 Amber O'Neal & Ivelisse vs Amanda Rodriguez & Mia Yim - PWX Live & in Demand Night 1
871 Andrew Everett vs Rich Swann - PWX Live & in Demand Night 1
872 Ivelisse vs Mia Yim - PWX Live & in Demand Night 2
873 Drake Younger vs Trik Davis - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
874 Kongo Kong vs Dale Patricks, American Kickboxer II & Jonathan Crane - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
875 Reed Bentley vs Zach Gowen - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
876 Mark Wolf, Michael Todd Stratton, Ox Harley & Phoenix vs Suicide Kid, Harry Palmer, Corporal Robinson & Nate Webb - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
877 Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
878 Ian & Axl Rotten vs Peter B. Beautiful & Simon Sezzv
879 The Hooligans vs. Manimal & Bill the Butcher - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
880 Chuey Martinez vs Ruben Steel - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
881 BJ Whitmer vs Sabu - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
3/21
882 Natalya vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 3/20/14
883 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs 3MB - Superstars 3/20/14
884 EC3 vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 3/20/14
885 Gail Kim vs Lei'D Tapa - Impact 3/20/14
886 BroMans vs Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Wolves - Impact 3/20/14
887 Samoa Joe vs Magnus - Impact 3/20/14
888 Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 3/21/14
889 Fandango vs Fernando - Smackdown 3/21/14
890 Shield vs RybAxel vs Real Americans vs 3MB - Smackdown 3/21/14
891 Big E Langston vs ADR - Smackdown 3/21/14
892 Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae - Smackdown 3/21/14
893 John Cena vs Luke Harper - Smackdown 3/21/14
894 Nate Webb vs Zandig - CZW TOD 2
895 JC Bailey vs Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
896 Necro Butcher vs Corporal Robinson - CZW TOD 2
897 Ian Rotten vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD 2
898 Necro Butcher vs Ian Rotten - CZW TOD 2
899 Zandig vs Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
900 Ian Rotten vs Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
3/22
901 The Arsenal vs Evil Ninja - CZW TOD 3
902 Nick Gage vs Ruckus - CZW TOD 3
903 Mad Man Pondo vs Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
904 Sexxxy Eddy vs Ian Knoxx - CZW TOD 3
905 Necro Butcher vs Green Phantom - CZW TOD 3
906 JC Bailey vs Chri$ Ca$h - CZW TOD 3
907 Sexxxy Eddy vs The Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
908 JC Bailey vs Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
909 Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
910 Necro Butcher vs Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
3/23
911 JC Bailey vs. Sexxxy Eddy - CZW TOD 4
912 Mad Man Pondo vs Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
913 Beef Wellington vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 4
914 Ian Rotten vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
915 Nick Gage vs Nate Webb - CZW TOD 4
916 Zandig vs Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - CZW TOD 4
917 Necro Butcher vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 4
918 Zandig vs Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
919 Nick Gage vs JC Bailey - CZW TOD 4
920 Ultraviolent Rumble - CZW TOD 4
921 Zandig vs Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
3/24
922 Brandon Prophet vs Andy Sumner vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD 5
923 Drake Younger vs JC Bailey vs LOBO - CZW TOD 5
924 Brain Damage vs Toby Klein vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 5
925 DJ Hyde vs Danny Havoc vs Zandig - CZW TOD 5
926 Eradication vs Dragonfly vs Blood - CZW TOD 5
927 Ruckus & Robbie Mireno vs Drew Gulak & Jimmy Dream - CZW TOD 5
928 Kylie Pierce vs Chad Austin - CZW TOD 5
929 Brandon Prophet vs Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 5
930 Drake Younger vs JC Bailey vs DJ Hyde vs Danny Havoc - CZW TOD 5
931 George W. Baus vs Joe Gacy - CZW TOD 5
932 JC Bailey vs Nick Gage vs Brain Damage vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 5
3/25
933 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR vs Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/24/14
934 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Raw 3/24/14
935 RybAxel vs Los Matadores - Raw 3/24/14
936 Fandango vs Cody Rhodes - Raw 3/24/14
937 Titus O'Neil vs Big Show - Raw 3/24/14
938 John Cena vs Luke Harper - Raw 3/24/14
939 AJ vs Naomi - Raw 3/24/14
940 Real Americans vs Shield - Raw 3/24/14
3/26
941 ADR vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 3/25/14
942 10 Diva Tag - Main Event 3/25/14
943 Big E vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 3/25/14
944 Danny Havoc vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 6
945 Insane Lane vs Freakshow - CZW TOD 6
946 Mad Man Pondo vs DJ Hyde - CZW TOD 6
947 Brain Damage vs Toby Klein - CZW TOD 6
948 Diehard Dustin Lee vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 6
949 Zandig vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 6
950 Danny Havoc vs DJ Hyde vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 6
951 Necro Butcher vs Insane Lane vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 6
952 Brain Damage vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 6
3/27
953 Hellaware Assassin vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD:FF
954 Scotty Vortekz vs Danny Demanto - CZW TOD:FF
955 Diehard Dustin Lee vs Danny Havoc - CZW TOD:FF
956 JC Bailey vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD:FF
957 Scotty Vortekz vs JC Bailey vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD:FF
3/28
958 Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker - NXT 3/27/14
959 Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 3/27/14
960 Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu - NXT 3/27/14
961 Natalya vs Charlotte - NXT 3/27/14
962 Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas - NXT 3/27/14
963 Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss - Impact 3/27/14
964 Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne - Impact 3/27/14
965 Samoa Joe vs Eric Young - Impact 3/27/14
966 Gunner vs James Storm - Impact 3/27/14
967 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 3/28/14
968 Shield vs 3MB - Smackdown 3/28/14
969 Shield vs RybAxel - Smackdown 3/28/14
970 Goldust vs Fandango - Smackdown 3/28/14
971 Batista vs Sheamus - Smackdown 3/28/14
972 AJ & Tamina vs Bellas - Smackdown 3/28/14
973 Jack Swagger vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 3/28/14
974 Miz vs Mark Henry - Smackdown 3/28/14
975 Big Show vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 3/28/14
976 Datura vs Hudson Envy - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
977 El Ridiculoso vs Sage Sinn - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
978 Kurai Hime vs Raze - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
979 Crystal White vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
980 Hector Canales vs Claudia del Solis - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
981 Brittany Wonder vs La Furiosa - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
982 Carla Jade vs Kitana Vera - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
983 Candice LeRae vs Katarina Leigh - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
984 El Ridiculoso vs Hudson Envy - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
985 Kurai Hime vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
986 Brittany Wonder vs Hector Canales - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
987 Candice LeRae vs Carla Jade - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
988 Hudson Envy vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
989 Candice LeRae vs Hector Canales - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
990 Christina Von Eerie vs Lufisto - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
991 Battle Royal - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
992 Candice LeRae vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
993 B-Boy vs Lil Cholo vs Scorpio Sky - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
994 Ballard Brothers, Human Tornado & PPRay vs Claudia del Solis, Crystal White, Kitana Vera, La Furiosa & Raze - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
3/29
995 Summer Rae vs Emma - Superstars 3/27/14
996 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs 3MB - Superstars 3/27/14
997 Chuck Taylor vs Mat Russo - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
998 Angelus Layne vs Darkness Crabtree - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
999 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1000 Tripp Cassidy & Reed Bentley vs AC/DC - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1001 Evan Gelistico & Gary the Barn Owl vs The Devastation Corporation - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1002 Pierre Abernathy vs Marshe Rockett - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1003 Gangrel& Los Ice Creams vs Davey Vega & Kentucky Buffet - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1004 Christian Rose vs Buck Boulder - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1005 Dale Patricks vs Mr. Touchdown - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1006 DeviAnt vs Green Ant - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1007 Billy Roc vs Chuck Taylor - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1008 Darkness Crabtree vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1009 Christian Rose vs Estonian Thunderfrog - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1010 Angelus Layne vs Heidi Lovelace - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1011 AC/DC vs Daywalkers - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1012 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Mat Fitchett - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1013 Gary the Barn Owl vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1014 Eddie Kingston vs Jeff O' Shea - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1015 Christian Rose vs Sue Jackson - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1016 The Beautiful Bodies vs The Daywalkers - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1017 Arik Cannon vs Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1018 Darkness Crabtree vs Jervis Cottonbelly - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
_3/30[/u]
1019 Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1020 Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs Dale Patricks & Tripp Cassidy - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1021 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs The Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1022 Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs Los Ice Creams - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1023 Fire Ant & Green Ant vs Los Ice Creams - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1024 Arctic Rescue Ant vs Jolly Roger - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1025 The Shard vs Lithuanian Snow Troll - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1026 Frigmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1027 Eddie Kingston vs Eric Corvis - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1028 Estonian ThunderFrog vs Orbit Adventure Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1029 Amasis vs Chuck Taylor - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1030 Mr. Touchdwon vs Shynron - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1031 Chuck Taylor vs Lithuanian Snow Troll - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1032 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Eric Corvis - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1033 Artic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs assailANT & Green Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1034 Drew Gulak vs Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1035 Eddie Kingston vs Frightmare - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1036 The Osirian Portal vs Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
3/31
1037 Estonian ThunderFrog vs Juan Francisco de Coronado - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1038 Eddie Kingston vs Jolly Roger - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1039 Lithuanian Snow Troll vs Missile Assault Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1040 Jaka vs Jervis Cottonbelly - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1041 Drew Gulak vs "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1042 Francis O' Rourke vs Frightmare - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1043 Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1044 Devastation Corporation vs Fire Ant & Green Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1045 Collin Holmes vs Jack Thriller - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1046 BJ Whitmer vs Chris Hamrick - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1047 Randi West vs Thunderkitty - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1048 Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1049 Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1050 Battle Royal - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1051 Hy Zaya vs Jonathan Gresham - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1052 Kyle O' Reilly vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1053 Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1054 Harry Palmer & Mark Wolf vs Mitch Page & Nate Webb - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1055 Ian Rotten vs Simon Sezz - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
_


_



Spoiler: Promotions



WWE - 368
ECW - 154
CZW - 104
TNA - 76
Shimmer - 43
AAW - 34
PWG - 25
IWA:MS - 36
Wrestling Is Cool - 26
Wrestling Is Intense - 22
AWS - 19
Bellatrix - 15
PWX - 11
Beyond Wrestling - 10
Shine - 9
FIP - 9
HOH - 9
WSU - 9
AIW - 8
WCA - 8
QPW - 7
Chick Fight - 7
Girl Fight - 6
BLOW - 6
WXW - 6
PCW - 5
WCW - 5
ACW - 3
HWA - 3
IPW - 3
OVW - 3
PBW - 2
ECCW - 
IWA:EC - 1
Chikara - 1
Elite Pro - 1
Belleview Pro Wrestling - 1


_


----------



## Mikey2Likely

My list thus far, pretty good month for me. Still nowhere near the output some of you guys have, but im happy with it. 

I am at 268 for the Year. 



Spoiler: 2014 WATCHED WRESTLING LIST



2014 WATCHED WRESTLING LIST

ECW BATTLE OF THE BELTS
1. Chris Evans vs Ray Odyssey 
2. Lords of Darkness vs The Super Destroyers (WWA/ECW Tag Team Championship)
3. Kerry von Erich vs. Salvatore Bellomo
4. Davey Boy Smith vs. The Masked Superstar
5. Johnny Hot Body vs. Tony Stetson (Brass Knuckles Bullrope Cowbell Match )
6. The Sandman (c) vs. The Spider (c) (ECW Heavyweight Title / WWA Heavyweight Title Match)
7. Eddie Gilbert vs. Terry Funk (I Quit Texas Death Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #01 04-05-1993
8. The Super Destroyers vs The Hell Ryders
9. Salvatore Bellomo vs Tommy Cairo
10. Rockin' Rebel vs. Tony Stetson
11. Jimmy Snuka (w/Eddie Gilbert) vs. Larry Winters
12. Ernesto Benefica vs. Salvatore Bellomo
ECW Hardcore TV #02 04-14-1993
13. Glen Osbourne vs. Johnny Hot Body
14. Chris Michaels & Samoan Warrior vs. Larry Winters & Tony Stetson
15. The Sandman (w/Peaches) (c) vs. Kodiak Bear
16. Eddie Gilbert vs. JT Smith
17. Super Ninja vs. Tommy Cairo
ECW Hardcore TV #3 04-21-1993
18. Super Destroyers (C) vs The Super Ninja and Canadian Wolfman
19. Jimmy Snuka vs Tony Cairo
20. Eddie Gilbert vs Glen Osborne
21. Frank Cody vs Rockin Rebel
22. Jimmy Snuka vs Glen Osborne
ECW Hardcore TV #4 04-28-1993
23. The Super Destroyers vs Winters and Stenson
24. JT Smith and Tommy Cairo vs The Suicide Blondes
25. Hot Stuff International vs The Hell Riders
26. The Sandman vs The Rockin Rebel
MCW 10/31/2012
27. Jessicka Havok vs Reby Sky
28. Luscious Larry Lavender vs Bobby Beverly
29. Matt Hardy vs “Superstar” Bill Martel
30. Justin Mayne vs Ethan Wright
31. Christian Vaugn vs Jebediah (Barbwire Match)
WWE RAW – 01/13/2014
32. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
33. John Cena vs Damien Sandow
34. The Big Show vs Jack Swagger
35. New Age Outlaws/Cm Punk vs The Shield
36. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
CZW Cage of Death XV
37. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (C) (CZW World Heavyweight Championship) 
38. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox vs. Azrieal vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Joe Gacy vs. Tony Nese (Scramble)
39. Freight Train (w/Cherry Bomb) vs. Greg Excellent (w/Momma Excellent)
40. BLK OUT (BLK Jeez & Ruckus) (c) vs. The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)
41. Christina Von Eerie vs. Kimber Lee
42. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant)
43. Chris Dickinson vs. Davey Richards
44. DJ Hyde & The Front vs. OI4K
45. Alex Colon (w/Chrissy Rivera) (c) vs. Shane Strickland
46. Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis , Rory Mondo vs Nation Of Intoxication (COD Match)
WCW Starcade 1997
47. Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Title Match)
48. Ray Traylor & The Steiner Brothers vs NWO (Savage, Norton, and Vincent)
49. Bill Goldberg vs. Steve McMichael
50. Chris Benoit vs. Saturn
51. Buff Bagwell vs. Lex Luger
52. Curt Hennig (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Match)
53. Eric Bischoff (w/Scott Hall) vs. Larry Zbyszko 
54. Hollywood Hogan (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)
WCW World War 3 1995
55. Johnny B. Badd (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (w/Diamond Doll) (WCW World Television Title)
56. Big Bubba Rogers vs. Jim Duggan
57. Akira Hokuto & Bull Nakano vs. Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki
58. Kensuke Sasaki (w/Sonny Onoo) (c) vs. Chris Benoit (WCW United States Heavyweight Title)
59. Lex Luger (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. Randy Savage
60. Ric Flair vs. Sting
61. WCW World Heavyweight Title Three Ring Battle Royal
ECW Summer Sizzler 1993
62. Jimmy Snuka vs. JT Smith
63. Dick Murdoch vs. Dark Patriot 2
64. Peaches vs. Latigra (Strip Match)
65. Larry Winters vs. Tony Stetson (First blood)
66. Rockin Rebel vs. The Sandman (Street Fight)
67. Jimmy Snuka vs. Tommy Cairo
68. Blondes & Hunter Q. vs. Wildman Bellomo & Super D. #1 & Stevie Wonderful
69. Terry Funk vs. Eddie Gilbert (Chain Match)
ECW ULTRACLASH 1993
70. Public Enemy vs. Jason Knight & Ian Rotten
71. Tony Stetson vs. Tommy Cairo
72. Super Destroyer 1 vs. Super Destroyer 2 (Mask vs Mask)
73. JT Smith vs. Dark Patriot (Scaffold match)
74. Terry Funk & Stan Hansen vs. Abdullah the Butcher & Kevin Sullivan
75. Valet Battle Royale 
76. Sal Bellomo v.s Chris Michaels
77. Shane Douglas vs. Sandman
78. Head Hunters vs. Crash Terminator & Miguel Perez Jr. (Baseball Bat match)
ECW BLOODFEST 1993- Night 1
79. Bad Breed (Axl Rotten & Ian Rotten) vs. Chad Austin & Todd Shaw
80. Don E. Allen vs. Rockin' Rebel
81. Gino Caruso & Silver Jet vs The Public Enemy
82. Malia Hosaka vs. Molly McShane
83. Bad Breed vs Paul Diamond and Pat Tanaka
84. The Metal Maniac vs The Sandman
85. Abdullah the Butcher, JT Smith, & Terry Funk vs Don Muraco, Jimmy Snuka, & Kevin Sullivan
86. Sabu vs The Tazmaniac
87. Johnny Hot Body and Tony Stetson & Pat Tanaka and Paul Diamond (ECW Tag Team Title)
88. Rockin Rebel vs Sir Richard Michaels
89. Abdullah the Butcher vs Kevin Sullivan
90. Jimmy Snuka vs Terry Funk (ECW Television Title) (Steel Cage Match)
ECW BLOODFEST 1993- Night 2
91. Johnny Hot Body and Stetson © vs JT Smith and The Sandman (ECW Tag Team Title)
92. The Tazmaniac vs Tommy Dreamer
93. Gino Caruso vs Kevin Sullivan
94. Shane Douglas vs JT Smith (ECW World Heavyweight Title)
95. Tanaka and Diamond vs The Public Enemy
96. Bad Breed vs Chad Austin and Don E Allen
97. Shane Douglas vs Sabu (ECW World Heavyweight Title)
98. Chad Austin vs Jimmy Snuka
99. Abdullah the Butcher vs Kevin Sullivan (Steel Cage Match)
100. Bad Breed vs Public Enemy vs Tanaka and Diamond (Triangle Steel Cage Tag Match)
ECW The Night The Line Was Crossed 1994
101. 911 vs Chad Austin
102. Mr. Hughes vs Sal Bellomo
103. Pitbull #1 and Rocking Rebel vs The Sandman and Tommy Cairo (Double Dog Collar Match)
104. The Bruise Brothers vs Public Enemy
105. Jimmy Snuka vs Tommy Dreamer
106. Kevin Sullivan & Tazmaniac vs Pat Tanaka & The Sheik
107. JT Smith vs Mike Awesome
108. Terry Funk vs Sabu vs Shane Douglas (ECW Heavyweight Title Three Way Dance)
ECW When Worlds Collide 1994
109. Rockin Rebel vs Tommy Dreamer
110. 911 vs Mikey Whipwreck (ECW Television Title)
111. Jimmy Snuka vs Kevin Sullivan
112. Peaches and Tommy Cairo vs The Sandman and Woman (Singapore Cane Match)
113. Pitbull #1 vs The Tazmaniac
114. JT Smith and The Bruise Brothers vs Shane Douglas, Mr Hughes and Public Enemy
115. Arn Anderson & Terry Funk vs Bobby Eaton vs Sabu
WWF ROYAL RUMBLE
116. 1995 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
117. 1996 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
118. 1997 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
119. 1998 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
120. 1999 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
121. 2000 ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH
ECW Hostile City Showdown 1994
122. Tommy Dreamer vs Hack Myers
123. Chad Austin vs Don E Allen
124. The Pitball vs The Tazmaniac (Dog Collar Match)
125. The Bruise Brothers vs Mr Hughes and Shane Douglas
126. Tommy Cairo vs The Sandman (Singapore Cane on a Pole Match)
127. The Public Enemy vs The Funk Brothers
128. Mikey Whipwreck vs Rockin Rebel
129. Sabu vs Cactus Jack
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
130. Rhodes Brothers vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Tag Team Titles)
131. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
132. Brock Lesnar vs The Big Show
133. John Cena vs Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title)
134. 2014 Royal Rumble Match
PWG Express Written Consent 2009
135. Scorpio Sky vs Zokre
136. TJ Dalton vs B-Boy
137. El Generico vs Kenny Omega
138. Austin Aries vs Necro Butcher
139. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana vs Human Tornado
140. The Dynasty vs Paul London & The Young Bucks
ECW Living Dangerously 1999
141. Yoshihiro Tajiri vs Super Crazy
142. Balls Mahoney vs Steve Corino
143. Antifaz del Norte vs Little Guido
144. Jerry Lynn vs Rob Van Dam
145. New Jack vs Mustafa
146. The Dudley Boyz vs Spike Dudley and Nova
147. Shane Douglas and Tommy Dreamer vs The Impact Players
148. Taz vs Sabu
House of Hardcore 3
149. Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt
150. Lance Anoa’I vs Matt Striker
151. Carlito Colon/Rosita vs Stevie Richards/Victoria
152. Hardcore Royal Rumble
153. Luke Gallows vs MVP
154. Devon and Matt Hardy vs Outlaw Inc
155. Rhino vs Kevin Steen
156. Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese vs Petey Williams
157. Tommy Dreamer and Terry Funk vs Lance Storm and Sean Waltman
AIW Double Dare 2013
158. Jollyville Fuck-It’s vs Team UK
159. The Submission Squad vs Youthanasia
160. Hope and Change vs The Hooligans
161. #NIXON vs The Sex Bom-Ombs
162. Allyson Kay vs MsChif
163. Youthanazia vs The Jollyville Fuck-It’s
164. # NIXON vs The Hooligans
165. Jonathon Gresham vs Johnny Gargano
166. #NIXON vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its
167. Ethan Page vs Ultramantis Black
168. Josh Alexander vs Michael Elgin
NWA:TR Episode 1
169. Josephus vs Damien Payne
170. Kevin Dunn vs Jeff Daniels
171. Boogie Woogie Boy vs Steve Neely
ECW Heatwave 1994
172. Bad Breed vs Hack Myers and Rockin Rebel
173. Chad Austin vs Mikey Whipwreck (ECW Television Title)
174. Tommy Dreamer vs Stevie Richards
175. Tommy Dreamer vs Mr. Hughes
176. Save and Taz vs The Pitbulls
177. Tommy Cairo vs The Sandman (Dueling Canes Match)
178. Shane Douglas vs Sabu (ECW Heavyweight Title)
179. The Funk Bros vs Public Enemy (Barbed Wire Ropes)
WWE RAW 03-03-2014
180. The New Age Outlaws vs The Usos (WWE Tag Team Title)
181. Big E vs Cesaro
182. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family
183. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino Marella & Emma
184. Sheamus vs Christian
185. The Bellas vs Alicia Fox and Aksana
186. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
187. Big E vs Jack Swagger
188. Daniel Bryan vs Batista
ECW Hardcore Heaven 1994
189. Hack Myers vs Rockin Rebel
190. Tommy Cairo vs Chad Austin
191. Mikey Whipwreck vs Jason Knight (ECW Television Title)
192. Tazmaniac and Sabu vs The Pitbulls
193. Mr. Hughes vs 911
194. Tommy Dreamer vs The Sandman (Singapore Cane match)
195. Public Enemy vs Bad Breed (ECW Tag Team Title)
196. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Sabu
197. Cactus Jack vs Terry Funk
ECW/NWA World Heavyweight Title Tournament 1994
198. Chris Benoit vs 2 Cold Scorpio
199. 911 vs Borne Again (Doink)
200. Dean Malenko vs Osamu Nishimura
201. Shane Douglas vs Tazmaniac
202. 911 vs 2 Cold Scorpio
203. Dean Malenko vs Shane Douglas
204. Public Enemy vs Cactus Jack and Mikey Whipwreck (ECW Tag Team)
205. Shane Douglas vs 2 Cold Scorpio (NWA World Heavyweight)
ECW Tag Wars 1994
206. Public Enemy vs The Bruise Brothers
207. Public Enemy vs Bad Breed
208. Bad Breed vs The Pitbulls
209. The Pitbulls vs Bad Breed (Dog Collar Match)
210. Sabu and Taz vs Dean and Joe Malenko
Extreme Rising: Unfinished Business
211. The Blue Meanie vs Robby Mireno vs Jake Manning
212. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
213. Devon Storm vs Rhino
214. El Hijo Del Rey Mysterio vs Papadon
215. 2 Tuff Tony vs Balls Mahoney
216. Façade vs Sabu
217. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
218. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino (Extreme Rising World)
219. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy (Steel Cage)
ECW Unreleased Show 1/7/1995
220. Stevie Richards vs Hack Myers
221. Al Snow vs Osamu Nishimura
222. The Sandman vs 2 Cold Scorpio
223. Mikey Whipwreck vs Paul Lauria
224. Pitbulls vs Bad Breed (Losing team breaks up)
225. JT Smith vs Chad Austin
226. Tully Blanchard vs Shane Douglas (ECW World Heavyweight)
227. Sabu, 911, & Taz vs Public Enemy, Chris Benoit, and Dean Malenko (Handicap)
ROH Flying High 03/22/2014
228. Moose & Cheeseburger vs Will Ferrara and Davey Vega
229. The Decade vs Adrenaline Rush & Caprice Coleman
230. RD Evans vs Romantic Touch vs Silas Young vs Kyle O’Reily 
231. Cedric Alexander vs Michael Elgin
232. Bobby Fish vs Kevin Steen
233. RD Evans & Kevin Steen vs Red Dragon
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven (ROH TV TITLE)
235. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
236. The Briscoe Brothers vs Adam Cole & Michael Bennett
ECW Double Tables 1995
237. Hack Meyers & Young Dragons vs Pitbulls & Jason
238. Stevie Richards vs Tommy Dreamer
239. Paul Lauria vs Mikey Whipwreck
240. Ian Rotten vs Axl Rotten
241. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
242. Tully Blanchard vs Shane Douglas (ECW World Heavyweight)
243. Cactus Jack vs The Sandman (Texas Deathmatch)
244. Sabu & The Tazmaniac vs Public Enemy (Double Tables Match)
ECW Return of the Funker 1995
245. Chad Austin & Joel Hartgood vs The Pitbulls
246. Jason & Paul Lauria vs Mikey Whipwreck & Hack Meyers
247. Too Cold Scorpio vs Eddie Guerrero
248. Axl Rotten vs Ian Rotten (Barbed Wire Baseball Bat Match)
249. Marty Jannetty vs Shane Douglas (ECW World Heavyweight)
250. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Sabu & Tazmaniac (ECW Tag Team)
251. Cactus Jack vs D.C. Drake
Unreleased ECW Arena Show 3/18/95
252. Jason Knight vs Mikey Whipwreck
253. Hack Meyers vs Ron Simmons
254. Johnny hot body, Tony Stetson, Stevie Richards & Raven vs Tommy Dreamer (gauntlet)
255. Dean Malenko vs Too Cold Scorpio (ECW Television)
256. Axl Rotten vs Ian Rotten (Strap Match)
257. The Pitbulls vs Public Enemy
258. Mikey Whipwreck vs Sabu
259. Cactus Jack & Shane Douglas vs Terry Funk & The Sandman
260. Ron Simmons vs 911
ECW Three Way Dance
261. Johnny Hotbody and Tony Stetson vs The Pitbulls
262. Raven vs Tommy Dreamer
263. Mikey Whipwreck vs Ron Simmons
264. Ian vs Axl Rotten (Hair vs Hair)
265. Eddy Guerrero vs Too Cold Scorpio (ECW Television)
266. Dino Sendoff vs Hack Myers
267. Shane Douglas vs Sabu (ECW World Heavyweight)
268. Public Enemy vs Taz & Rick Steiner vs Benoit & Malenko


----------



## sXeMope

Ratman said:


> Got a question, think I already know the answer but I'll ask anyway. If you watch a match more than once, do you count it again or only the one time? Asking because I watched a match on a DVD in January and I came across the same match while watching a PPV a few days ago.


I think the rule is that a match only counts once (Unless of course it's a different show ie. Rock/Cena I and Rock/Cena II)


----------



## smitlick

1119 for myself... Damn Platt got close last month



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## XxTalonxX

Updating my list for march.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS EC3 & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Suttons (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neal (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neal
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neal VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar & Eli(didn't get their last names-Will correct later when I get the last names)
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#! Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)


----------



## GREEK FREAK

sXeMope said:


> I think the rule is that a match only counts once (Unless of course it's a different show ie. Rock/Cena I and Rock/Cena II)


That's what I thought, thanks(Y).



2014 Match List


Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March (151)* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)

297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)

*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)

*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)



*Total: 416*


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450

*2014 TOTAL: 1330*

Started off watching a lot of matches in March, but commitments with work & life saw the total of matches suffer as well as my time on the board. Still here, still watching wrestling though! I predict April will drop even further, but I'll do my best to make sure I am still watching unhealthy amounts of wrestling. 



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie Jamea vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton


----------



## bigbuxxx

309 matches at the end of March.


----------



## Chiller88

My list after the first quarter of 2014...



Spoiler: ...



1.	The 1992 WWF Royal Rumble Match
2. The 2002 WWF Royal Rumble Match
3. The 2008 WWE Royal Rumble Match
4. The 2007 WWE Royal Rumble Match
5. The 2011 WWE Royal Rumble Match
6. Bo Dallas vs. Sami Zayn – WWE NXT (10/16/2013)
7. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn – WWE NXT (11/27/2013)
8. The 2006 WWE Royal Rumble Match
9. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk – WWE Raw (1/6/2014)
10. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata – NJPW G1 Climax 23
11. Antonio Cesaro vs. William Regal – WWE NXT (12/25/2013)
12. Alexander Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
13. Emma vs. Natalya – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
14. Tyler Breeze vs. Mason Ryan – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
15. Sami Zayn vs. Leo Kruger – 2 out of 3 Falls – WWE NXT (1/1/2014)
16. Bayley vs. Summer Rae – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
17. Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
18. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
19. Tyson Kidd vs. Baron Corbin – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
20. Konnor and Viktor vs. Hunico and Camacho – Tornado – WWE NXT (1/8/2014)
21. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada – NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 7
22. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
23. CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
24. Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
25. Kofi Kingston vs. Alexander Rusev – WWE NXT (1/15/2014)
26. Samoa Joe, BJ Whitmer, Adam Pearce, Ace Steel, and Homicide vs. Claudio Castagnoli, Chris Hero, Spyder Nate Webb, Necro Butcher, and Eddie Kingston – Cage of Death – ROH Death Before Dishonor 4
27. The 2004 WWE Royal Rumble Match
28. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton – WWE Raw (12/16/2013)
29. Kazuchika Okada vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi – NJPW Invasion Attack
30. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hirooki Goto – NJPW Dominion 2013
31. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
32. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
33. Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
34. Natalya vs. Summer Rae – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
35. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas – WWE NXT (1/22/2014)
36. Road Dogg and Billy Gunn vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust – WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff
37. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan – WWE Royal Rumble 2014
38. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show – WWE Royal Rumble 2014
39. Randy Orton vs. John Cena – WWE Royal Rumble 2014
40. The 2014 WWE Royal Rumble Match
41. Jack Swagger vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Mark Henry vs. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan – Elimination Chamber – WWE Elimination Chamber 2013
42. Konnor and Viktor vs. John Icarino and Michael Cuellari – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
43. Corey Graves vs. Camacho – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
44. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
45. Tyler Breeze vs. Colin Cassady – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
46. The Miz vs. CJ Parker – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
47. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch – WWE NXT (1/29/2014)
48. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler – WWE SmackDown (1/31/2014)
49. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods – WWE SmackDown (1/31/2014)
50. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Titus O’Neil and Darren Young – WWE SmackDown (1/31/2014)
51. Christian vs. Jack Swagger – WWE SmackDown (1/31/2014)
52. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow – WWE SmackDown (1/31/2014)
53. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg – WWE SmackDown (1/31/2014)
54. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio – WWE SmackDown (1/31/2014)
55. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara – WWE NXT (2/5/2014)
56. Emma vs. Alicia Fox – WWE NXT (2/5/2014)
57. Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort – WWE NXT (2/5/2014)
58. Tyson Kidd vs. Aiden English – WWE NXT (2/5/2014)
59. Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves – WWE NXT (2/5/2014)
60. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton – WWE Raw (2/3/2014)
61. Emma, Natalya, and Bayley vs. Summer Rae, Sasha Banks, and Alicia Fox – WWE NXT (2/12/2014)
62. Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady – WWE NXT (2/12/2014)
63. CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger – WWE NXT (2/12/2014)
64. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. Jason Jordan and Marcus Louis – WWE NXT (2/12/2014)
65. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton – WWE SmackDown (2/14/2014)
66. Sheamus and Christian vs. Antonio Cesaro and Jack Swagger – WWE Raw (2/10/2014)
67. John Cena vs. Randy Orton – WWE Raw (2/10/2014)
68. John Cena vs. Cesaro – WWE Raw (2/17/2014)
69. Big E vs. Jack Swagger – WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
70. Road Dogg and Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso – WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
71. Titus O’Neil vs. Darren Young – WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
72. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, and Dean Ambrose – WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
73. AJ Lee vs. Cameron – WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
74. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio – WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
75. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena vs. Cesaro vs. Christian vs. Sheamus – Elimination Chamber – WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
76. Big E vs. Cesaro – WWE Raw (2/24/2014)
77. Sheamus vs. Christian – WWE Raw (2/24/2014)
78. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE Raw (2/24/2014)
79. Konnor and Viktor vs. Casey Marion and Mike Labosca – WWE NXT (2/19/2014)
80. Emma vs. Summer Rae – WWE NXT (2/19/2014)
81. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze – WWE NXT (2/19/2014)
82. Dolph Ziggler, Alberto Del Rio, Wade Barrett, David Otunga, and Damien Sandow vs. Randy Orton, The Miz, Daniel Bryan, Kofi Kingston, and Kane – Elimination – WWE Survivor Series 2012
83. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn – WWE NXT Arrival
84. Mojo Rawley vs. CJ Parker – WWE NXT Arrival
85. Konnor and Viktor vs. Scotty Too Hotty and Grandmaster Sexay – WWE NXT Arrival
86. Paige vs. Emma – WWE NXT Arrival
87. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze – WWE NXT Arrival
88. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas – Ladder – WWE NXT Arrival
89. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Roddy Piper and Paul Orndorff – WWF WrestleMania
90. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Psychosis – WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
91. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba – WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
92. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jim Duggan – Taped Fist – WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
93. Brian Knobbs and Jerry Sags vs. Rocco Rock and Johnny Grunge – Dog Collar – WWE Bash at the Beach 1996
94. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno – WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
95. Steve McMichael vs. Joe Gomez – WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
96. Ric Flair vs. Konnan – WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
97. The Giant and Kevin Sullivan vs. Chris Benoit and Arn Anderson – WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
98. Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and Hulk Hogan vs. Randy Savage, Sting, and Lex Luger – WCW Bash at the Beach 1996
99. Jimmy Uso and Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg and Billy Gunn – WWE Raw (3/3/2014)
100. Big E vs. Cesaro – WWE Raw (3/3/2014)
101. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, and Dean Ambrose – WWE Raw (3/3/2014)
102. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae – WWE Raw (3/3/2014)
103. Sheamus vs. Christian – WWE Raw (3/3/2014)
104. Brie Bella and Nikki Bella vs. Aksana and Alicia Fox – WWE Raw (3/3/2014)
105. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio – WWE Raw (3/3/2014)
106. Big E vs. Jack Swagger – WWE Raw (3/3/2014)
107. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista – WWE Raw (3/3/2014)
108. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho – WWE NXT (3/6/2014)
109. Charlotte vs. Emma – WWE NXT (3/6/2014)
110. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu – WWE NXT (3/6/2014)
111. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake – WWE NXT (3/6/2014)
112. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves – WWE NXT (3/6/2014)
113. 1-2-3 Kid, Skip, Rad Radford, and Tom Prichard vs. Marty Jannetty, Barry Horowitz, Hakushi, and Bob Holly – WWF Survivor Series 1995
114. Aja Kong, Bertha Faye, Tomoko Watanabe, and Lioness Asuka vs. Alundra Blaze, Kyoko Inoue, Chaparita Asari, and Sakie Hasegawa – WWF Survivor Series 1995
115. Goldust vs. Bam Bam Bigelow – WWF Survivor Series 1995
116. The Undertaker, Savio Vega, Fatu, and Henry Godwinn vs. King Mabel, Hunter Hearst Helmsley, Isaac Yankem, and Jerry Lawler – WWF Survivor Series 1995
117. Shawn Michaels, Ahmed Johnson, British Bulldog, and Sycho Sid vs. Yokozuna, Razor Ramon, Owen Hart, and Dean Douglas – WWF Survivor Series 1995
118. Bret Hart vs. Diesel – WWF Survivor Series 1995
119. Paige vs. Sasha Banks – WWE NXT (3/13/2014)
120. Konnor and Viktor vs. Travis Tyler and Cal Bishop – WWE NXT (3/13/2014)
121. Mason Ryan vs. Wesley Blake – WWE NXT (3/13/2014)
122. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods – WWE NXT (3/13/2014)
123. Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady – WWE NXT (3/13/2014)
124. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant – WWF WrestleMania III
125. Rick Steiner and Scott Steiner vs. Scott Norton and Ice Train – WCW The Great American Bash 1996
126. Konnan vs. El Gato – WCW The Great American Bash 1996
127. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell – WCW The Great American Bash 1996
128. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. – WCW The Great American Bash 1996
129. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba – WCW The Great American Bash 1996
130. Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan – Falls Count Anywhere – WCW The Great American Bash 1996
131. Sting vs. Lord Steven Regal – WCW The Great American Bash 1996
132. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene – WCW The Great American Bash 1996
133. The Giant vs. Lex Luger – WCW The Great American Bash 1996
134. Mosh, Thrasher, and TAKA Michinoku vs. Dick Togo, Men’s Teioh, and Sho Funaki – WWF King of the Ring 1998
135. Ken Shamrock vs. Jeff Jarrett – WWF King of the Ring 1998
136. The Rock vs. Dan Severn – WWF King of the Ring 1998
137. Brian Christopher and Scott Taylor vs. Al Snow and Head – WWF King of the Ring 1998
138. X-Pac vs. Owen Hart – WWF King of the Ring 1998
139. Billy Gunn and Road Dogg vs. Bombastic Bob and Bodacious Bart – WWF King of the Ring 1998
140. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock – WWF King of the Ring 1998
141. The Undertaker vs. Mankind – Hell in a Cell – WWF King of the Ring 1998
142. Kane vs. Steve Austin – First Blood – WWF King of the Ring 1998
143. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey – WWE NXT (3/20/2014)
144. Adam Rose vs. Camacho – WWE NXT (3/20/2014)
145. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks – WWE NXT (3/20/2014)
146. Sheamus vs. Aiden English – WWE NXT (3/20/2014)
147. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler – WWE Raw (3/24/2014)
148. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow – WWE Raw (3/24/2014)
149. Diego and Fernando vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel – WWE Raw (3/24/2014)
150. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango – WWE Raw (3/24/2014)
151. The Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil – WWE Raw (3/24/2014)
152. Luke Harper vs. John Cena – WWE Raw (3/24/2014)
153. Naomi vs. AJ Lee – WWE Raw (3/24/2014)
154. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Cesaro and Jack Swagger – WWE Raw (3/24/2014)
155. Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E – WWE Raw (3/31/2014)
156. Summer Rae vs. Natalya – WWE Raw (3/31/2014)
157. Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, Diego, and Fernando vs. Cesaro, Jack Swagger, Ryback, and Curtis Axel – WWE Raw (3/31/2014)
158. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Fandango and Damien Sandow – WWE Raw (3/31/2014)
159. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth – WWE Raw (3/31/2014)
160. Naomi vs. AJ Lee – WWE Raw (3/31/2014)
161. Kane vs. Roman Reigns – WWE Raw (3/31/2014)
162. Batista vs. Randy Orton – No Disqualification – WWE Raw (3/31/2014)


Total = 162


----------



## sXeMope

Only got 107 matches this month. Up to 378 total. Stopped numbering them because it was a pain in the ass.



Spoiler: List



January
1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04
67. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 05/23/04
68. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - AAW 11/30/13
69. Irish Airborne vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
70. Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace - AAW 11/30/13
71. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon - AAW 11/30/13
72. Keith Walker vs. Seaman & Moondog Bernard - AAW 11/30/13
73. Matt Cage vs. ACH - AAW 11/30/13
74. Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner vs. Tony Rican, Marion Fontaine & Mschif - AAW 11/30/13
75. Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose - AAW 11/30/13
76. Ricochet & Ethan Page vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
77. Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister - AAW 11/30/13
78. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
79. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
80. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
81. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
82. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/23/14
83. James Storm vs. Gunner - TNA 1/23/14
84. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - TNA 1/23/14
85. Matt Wheeler vs. Kongo Kong - LCW 1/25/14
86. Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
87. Tiffany, Estrellita & Marcela vs. Princesa Sughit, Princesa Blanca & Amapola - CMLL (Unsure of date)
88. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mistico - NJPW 8/11/09(?)
89. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW (Unsure of date)
91. Food Fighters vs. All Ivory Is Legal - ISW BKOTR II
92. GLADD Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
93. Team Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Kitsune & Shynron - ISW BKOTR II
94. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW BKOTR II
95. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
96. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
97. Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
98. Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
99. Shynron & Kitsune vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
100. Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
101. Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet - ISW BKOTR II
102. Food Fighters vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
103. Super Smash Bros vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling About Time
104. Leon St.Geovanni vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling About Time
105. Aaron Epic vs. Amber - Beyond Wrestling About Time
106. Team Tremendous vs. D.U.I vs Academy Of Anatomy vs. Connecticut Superstars - Beyond Wrestling About Time
107. RD Evans vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling About Time
108. Throwbacks vs. Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous - Beyond Wrestling About Time
109. Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling About Time
110. Jonny Mangue vs. Matt Fitchett - Beyond Wrestling About Time
111. Team Vega vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling About Time
112. Annie Social vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO9
113. Santana Garrett vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO9
114. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs. Jasmin & Jody D'Milo - AIW GNO9
115. Heidi Lovelace vs. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO9
116. Leah Von Dutch vs. Mickie Knuckles - AIW GNO9
117. Sassy Stephie vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO9
118. Taeler Hendrix vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO9
119. Nikki Storm vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO9
120. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs. Veda Scott & Shanna - AIW GNO9
121. Santana Garrett vs. Kimber Lee - AOW GNO10
122. Jody D'Milo vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO10
123. Sassy Stephie vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO10
124. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO10
125. Social Network vs. Bates & Bale - AIW GNO10
126. Leah Von Dutch vs. Shanna vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO10
127. Mickie Knuckles vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO10
128. Nikki Storm vs. Mia Yim - AIW GNO10
129. Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO10
130. David Starr vs. JT Dunn - CZW Tangled Web 6
131. Alex Colon, Biff Busick & Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland - CZW Tangled Web 6
132. Nevaeh vs. Shanna - CZW Tangled Web 6

February
133. Drew Gulak vs. Colt Cabana - NPWD 2014
134. The Baltic Seige vs. Bloc Party - NPWD 2014
135. Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister - CZW Tangled Web 6
136. 4Loco vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Tangled Web 6
137. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox - CZW Tangled Web 6
138. Osirian Portal vs. BLK OUT - CZW Tangled Web 6
139. Drew Gulak vs. Masada - CZW Tangled Web 6
140. Rory Mondo, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky 13 - CZW Tangled Web 6
141. Team Tremendous vs. Professional Revolution - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
142. Aaron Epic vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
143. Mr. Touchdown vs. Max Raptor - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
144. Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint - LCW 02/01/14
145. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Sean Harddrive & Danny Todd - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
146. Johnny Cockstrong vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
147. Usurper vs. Addy Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
148. Worst Case Scenario vs. Destruction Under Impact - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
149. Jaka vs. Matthew Justice - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
150. Garden State Gods vs. KOA - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
151. Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
152. Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - PWG ASW9 N2
153. Ronin vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW9 N2
154. Trent? vs. Paul London - PWG ASW9 N2
155. AR Fox, Ricochet, Rich Swann vs. Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines - PWG ASW9 N2
156. TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol - PWG ASW9 N2
157. Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG ASW9 N2
158. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW9 N2
159. Drake Younger vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW9 N2
160. Bushi & Valiente vs. KUSHIDA & Yohei Komatsu - NJPW 10/25/13
161. Barretta & Brian Kendrick vs. Young Bucks - NJPW 10/25/13
162. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Jado & Gedo - NJPW 10/25/13
163. Forever Hooligans vs. Suzuki-Gun - NJPW 10/25/13
164. Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka - NJPW 10/25/13
165. Captain New Japan & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Tomaoki Homna - NJPW 10/25/13
166. Chaos vs. Tanahashi, Makabe, & Nagata - NJPW 10/25/13
167. Complete Players vs. Ibushi & Naiti - NJPW 10/25/13
168. Bullet Club vs. Chaos - NJPW 10/25/13
169. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 04/27/02
170. AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH 6/22/02
171. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH 6/22/02
172. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 6/22/02
173. Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Low-Ki - ROH 1/11/03
174. Joe Gacy vs. Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
175. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
176. Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
177. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
178. Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
179. Antonio Inoki vs. Great Antonio - ??/??/??
180. Prophecy vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red - ROH 3/15/03
181. Headbangers & Taka Michinoku vs. Kaientai - WWF KOTR98
182. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ken Shamrock - WWF KOTR98
183. The Rock vs. Dan Severn - WWF KOTR98
184. Too Much vs. Al Snow & Head - WWF KOTR98
185. X-Pac vs. Owen Hart - WWF KOTR98
186. New Age Outlaws vs. New Midnight Express - WWF KOTR98
187. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock - WWF KOTR98
188. Undertaker vs. Mankind - WWF KOTR98
189. Kane vs. Stone Cold - WWF KOTR98
190. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Submission Squad vs. Youthanazia vs. Hot Young Best Friends - AIW Dead Presidents
191. Bobby Beverly vs. Davey Vega vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Colin Delaney vs. Ty Colton - AIW Dead Presidents
192. Colt Cabana vs. Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
193. Kevin Steen vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
194. Tim Donst vs. Chris Hero - AIW Dead Presidents
195. Ultramantis Black vs. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Dead Presidents
196. Ethan Page vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Dead Presidents
197. Battle Royal - Dreamwave 12/07/13
198. AC/DC vs. Zero Gravity - Dreamwave 12/07/13
199. Chris Castro vs. Ricochet - Dreamwave 12/07/13
200. Cousin Bobby vs. Waylon Beck - Dreamwave 12/07/13
201. Sports Entertainment vs. Dan Lawrence & Judd The Janitor vs. Vic Capri & Arya Daivari vs. Helter Skelter - Dreamwave 12/07/13
202. Reed Bentley vs. Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave 12/07/13
203. Matt Cage vs. Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave 12/07/13
204. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Chris Hero - Dreamwave 12/07/13
205. Luther, Yabo The Clown & Gangrel vs. Mason Beck, Cousin Dixie & Bucky Collins - Dreamwave 12/07/13
206. Shane Hollister vs. Christian Rose - Dreamwave 12/07/13
207. Arik Cannon vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
208. Drake Younger vs. Diehard - IWA KOTDM06
209. Flash Flanagan vs. Billy Black - IWA KOTDM06
210. Dinn T. Moore vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
211. Deranged vs. Spidar Boodrow - IWA KOTDM06
212. Mitch Page vs. J-Boy - IWA KOTDM06
213. Jacob Ladder vs. Toby Klein - IWA KOTDM06
214. Darin Childs vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
215. Brandon Prophet vs. Insane Lane vs. Ian Rotten - IWA KOTDM06
216. Juggulator vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
217. Whacks vs. Mad Man Pondo - IWA KOTDM06
218. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
219. Arik Cannon vs. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
220. Flash Flanagan vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
221. Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
222. Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
223. Mitch Page vs. Rollin Hard - IWA KOTDM06
224. Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles - IWA KOTDM06
225. Toby Klein vs. Brandon Prophet - IWA KOTDM06
226. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
227. Deranged vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
228. Ian Rotten vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
229. Mitch Page vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
230. Tank vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
231. Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
232. Insane Lane & Juggulator vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - IWA KOTDM06
233. Dysfunction vs. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein vs. Mitch Page - IWA KOTDM06
234. AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ROH 6/14/03
235. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Briscoes - ROH 7/19/03
236. AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ROH 10/16/03
237. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH 11/01/03
238. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 11/29/03
239. AJ Styles vs. Homicide - 1/10/04
240. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 2/22/05
241. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ROH 7/16/05
242. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Race - ROH 7/23/05
243. AJ Styles vs. Cima - ROH 8/25/05
244. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 9/17/05
245. Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
246. Medusa vs. Akira Hokuto - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
247. Lord Steven Regal vs. Prince Iaukea - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
248. Public Enemy vs. Steve McMichael & Jeff Jarrett - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
249. Chris Benoit vs. Dean Malenko - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
250. Kevin Nash vs. Rick Steiner - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
251. The Giant vs. Lex Luger vs. Stevie Ray vs. Booker T - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
252. Randy Savage vs. DDP - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
253. Kurt Angle vs. Tazz - WWF RR 2000
254. Dudley Boys vs. Hardy Boys - WWF RR 2000
255. Hardcore Holly vs. Chyna vs. Chris Jericho - WWF RR 2000
256. New Age Outlaws vs. Acolytes - WWF RR 2000
257. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H - WWF RR 2000
258. Royal Rumble - WWF RR 2000
259. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho - WWF No Way Out 2000
260. New Age Outlaws vs. Dudley Boys - WWF No Way Out 2000
261. Mark Henry vs. Viscera - WWF No Way Out 2000
262. Hardy Boyz vs. Edge & Christian - WWF No Way Out 2000
263. Big Boss Man vs. Tazz - WWF No Way Out 2000
264. Kane vs. X-Pac - WWF No Way Out 2000
265. Too Cool vs. Radicals - WWF No Way Out 2000
266. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF No Way Out 2000
267. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - WWF No Way Out 2000
268. D'Lo Brown & Godfather vs. Big Boss Man & Bull Buchanan - WWF Wrestlemania 16
269. Hardcore Battle Royal - WWF Wrestlemania 16
270. Steve Blackman & Al Snow vs. T&A - WWF Wrestlemania 16
271. Dudley Boys vs. Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boyz - WWF Wrestlemania 16


MARCH

Kat vs. Terri - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Radicalz vs. Too Cool & Chyna - WWF Wrestlemania 16
X-Pac & Road Dogg vs. Rikishi & Kane - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Mick Foley vs. Triple H vs. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Road Dogg & X-Pac vs. Edge & Christian - WWF Backlash 2000
Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Dean Malenko - WWF Backlash 2000
APA vs. Bull Buchanan & Big Boss Man - WWF Backlash 2000
Crash Holly vs. Hardcore Holly vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Tazz vs. Perry Saturn - WWF Backlash 2000
Dudley Boyz vs. T & A - WWF Backlash 2000
Eddie Guerrero vs. Essa Rios - WWF Backlash 2000
Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho - WWF Backlash 2000
The Rock vs. Triple H - WWF Backlash 2000
Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro - NXT ArRIVAL
Sal E. Graziano vs. Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000 
Kid Kash, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs. Simon Diamond, CW Anderson & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn - ECW Heatwave 2000
Nova & Chris Chetti vs. Da Baldies - ECW Heatwave 2000
Little Guido vs. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Psicosis vs. Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 2000
Sandman vs. Rhino - ECW Heatwave 2000
Rob Van Dam vs. Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
Justin Credible vs. Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
6 Way Scramble - AIW TGIF
Louis Lyndon vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW TGIF
Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW TGIF
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Hooligans - AIW TGIF
Eric Ryan vs. Rickey Shane Page vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW TGIF
Bobby Beverly vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AIW TGIF
Ethan Page vs. Kevin Steen - AIW TGIF
Danny Havoc vs. Tim Donst - AIW TGIF
Michael Elgin vs. Drake Younger - AIW TGIF
Corvis Fear vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Danny Danger vs. Matt Marvel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jarek 1:20 vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Pitboss vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Chase Burnett - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Chris Dickinson vs. Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear, Chase Burnett & Zack Novak vs. Leon Del Admon, Mike Montez & Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Darius Carter vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
TJ Marconi vs. Pitboss - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Josh Thor vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Steve Weiner - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
BMT vs. J-Busta - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear vs. Dan Barry - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Chase Burnett vs. Jarek 1:20 vs. Leon Del Admon - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jon Gresham vs. Davey Richards - Beyond Wrestling St. Louis Taping
Junkyard Dog, Ricky Steamboat & Haiti Kid vs. Funk Bros & Jimmy Hart - ??/??/??
Johnny B. Badd vs. Lord Steven Regal - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Vader vs. Guardian Angel - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Arn Anderson & Dustin Rhodes vs. Terry Funk & Bunkhouse Buck - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Razor Ramon vs. Bret Hart - WWF KOTR 1993
Mr. Perfect vs. Mr. Hughes - WWF KOTR 1993
Jim Duggan vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WWF KOTR 1993
Lex Luger vs. Tatanka - WWF KOTR 1993
3 Count vs. Jung Dragons - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta vs. The Cat - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Kanyon vs. Buff Bagwell - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
MIA vs. Jindrak & O'Haire vs. The Perfect Event vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Shane Douglas vs. Kidman - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Major Gunns vs. Miss Hancock - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
The Demon vs. Sting - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mike Awesome vs. Lance Storm - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta & Vampiro vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mistico, La Sombra & Mascara Dorada vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Atlantis & Dragon Rojo Jr. - CMLL ??/??/??
Bad Influence vs. Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Masakatsu Funaki vs. Bobby Roode - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Keiji Mutoh, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea vs. Samoa Joe, Renee Dupree & Masayuki Kono - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
The Wolves vs. Bro-Mana vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Magnus vs. KAI - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Can-Am Connection vs. Don Muraco & Bob Orton- WWF Wrestlemania 3
Billy Jack Haynes vs. Hercules - WWF Wrestlemania 3
King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo, Lord Littlebrook vs. Hillbilly Jim, Little Beaver , Haiti Kid - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Harley Race vs. Junkyard Dog - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Rougeau Brothers vs. Dream Team - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Roddy Piper vs. Adrian Adonis - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hart Foundation & Danny Davis vs. British Bulldogs & Tito Santana - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Butch Reed vs. Koko B. Ware - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Macho Man vs. Ricky Steamboat - WWF Wrestlemania 3
****** Tonk Man vs. Jake Roberts - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff vs. Killer Bees - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hulk Hogan vs. André The Giant - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Kobald vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Jaka & Usurper vs. Jiven' Jimmy & Andy McKenzie - WiAwesome 10/05/14
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Tommy Mack vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Dalton Castle- WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Dalton Castle - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Usurper vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Flex Rumblecrunch vs. Jivin' Jimmy - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Jaka vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Matt Taven vs. Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Jay Lethal vs. Delirious - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Silas Young vs. Davey Richards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Roderick Strong & Cheeseburger vs. ReDragon - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Adrenaline Rush & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Doom Patrol vs. Academy Of Anatomy & Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Josh Thor vs. Stan Styles vs. Steve Wiener vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers


----------



## KingCrash

Got to 723, loving the trainwreck that was WCW 2000 ppvs.



Spoiler: List



1/7
1. The Wyatt Family & Daniel Bryan vs. The Uso & Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/6/14)
2. Curtis Axel vs. Big E Langston (Raw 1/6/14)
3. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw 1/6/14)
4. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Raw 1/6/14)
5. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw 1/6/14)
6. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 1/6/14)

1/9
7. The Young Bucks vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
8. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
9. The Bro Mans vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (TNA Impact 1/9/14)
10. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe (TNA Impact 1/9/14)
11. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence (TNA Impact 1/9/14)
12. Robert Roode vs. Sting (TNA Impact 1/9/14)
13. AJ Styles vs. Magnus (TNA Impact 1/9/14)

1/10
14. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/10/14)
15. Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/10/14)
16. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (1/10/14)
17. Matt Hardy vs. Adam Page (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
18. Silas Young vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
19. The Young Bucks vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
20. Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
21. reDRagon vs. Outlaw Inc. (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)

1/12
22. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
23. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
24. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
25. Kongo vs. Raymond Rowe (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
25. Corey Hollis vs. Mike Posey (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
26. Jay Lethal vs. Caprice Coleman (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
27 Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
28. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger (TNA Xplosion 1/8/14)
29. Petey Williams & Sonjay Dutt vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
30. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Chase Stevens & Riley Cassidy (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)

1/13
31. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Rob Terry & Doug Williams (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
32. Bad Influence vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
33. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
34. Team 3D vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
35. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
36. Team 3D vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
37. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Team 3D (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
38. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos (Raw 1/13/14)
39. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw 1/13/14)
40. The Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 1/13/14)
41. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Raw 1/13/14)
42. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi (Raw 1/13/14)
43. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/13/14)
44. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/13/14)
45. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
46. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos - Steel Cage (Raw 1/13/14)

1/14
47. Cheech vs. Michael Von Payton (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
48. Kevin Steen & Player Uno vs. Checkmate (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
49. Josh Alexander vs. Stu Grayson (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
50. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Athena vs. Portia Perez vs. Little Mae vs. Jessica James vs. Little Mae (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)
51. El Generico vs. Robert Evans (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)

1/16
52. Samoa Joe, Eric Young, Gunner, James Storm, Joe Park & ODB vs. The Bro-Mans, Bad Influence & Lei’D Tapa (TNA Impact 1/16/14)
53. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (TNA Impact 1/16/14)
54. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Impact 1/16/14)
55. Sting vs. Ethan Carter III (TNA Impact 1/16/14)

1/17
56. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 1/17/14)
57. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/17/14)
58. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
59. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/17/14)
60. The Real Americans vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/17/14)
61. Trent Baretta vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 25)
62. Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado vs. Jon Davis vs. Caleb Konley vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 25)
63. Chris Hero vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 25)
64. Johnny Gargano & The Bravados vs. Rich Swann & The Young Bucks (EVOLVE 25)
65. AR Fox vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 25)
66. Mia Yim vs. Su Yung (EVOLVE 26)
67. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 26)
68. Chuck Taylor vs. Maxwell Chicago (EVOLVE 26)
69. The Bravados vs. Los Ben Dejos (EVOLVE 26)
70. Ricochet vs. Trent Baretta (EVOLVE 26)
71. AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis (EVOLVE 26)
72. Chris Hero vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 26)
73. The Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann (EVOLVE 26)

1/18
74. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 27)
75. Los Ben Dejos vs. Maxwell Chicago & Johnny Vandal (EVOLVE 27)
76. Rich Swann vs. Jon Davis (EVOLVE 27)
77. Chris Hero vs. Chuck Taylor (EVOLVE 27)
78. Ricochet & AR Fox vs. Trent Baretta & Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 27)
79. Johnny Gargano vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 27)

1/19
80. Ethan Carter III vs. Tommy Dreamer (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
81. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
82. Velvet Sky vs. Lei”D Tapa (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
83. Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
84. Bad Influence vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
85. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
86. Lethal Lockdown - Team Roode vs. Team Angle (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
87. Andrew Everett vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
88. Hanson vs. Cheeseburger (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
89. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
90. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Silas Young (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)

1/22
91. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
92. Thumbtack Jack vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
93. Thumbtack Jack vs. Ryuji Ito (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
94. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA-MS 3/6/09)
95. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
96. Big E Langston & The Rhodes vs. The Shield (Raw 1/20/14)
97. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw 1/20/14)
98. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw 1/20/14)
99. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/20/14)
100. Naomi & Cameron vs. AJ & Tamina Snuka (Raw 1/20/14)
101. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Raw 1/20/14)
102. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/20/14)
103. Necro Butcher vs. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dysfunction (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
104. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/14/09)
105. Mad Man Pondo vs. Thumbtack Jack (OHW 3/21/09)
106. Toby Klein vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/22/09)
107. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
108. WHACKS vs. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
109. Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
110. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dany Havoc vs. Jon Moxley (CZW 6/13/09)

1/23
111. Thumbtack Jack vs. Scotty Vortekz (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
112. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
113. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
114. Jon Moxley vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
115. Thumbtack Jack vs. Sami Callihan (CZW 10/25/09)
116. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
117. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (CZW 12/12/09)
118. Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack (wXw 3/3/10)
119. JC Bailey vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/13/10)
120. Sami Callihan vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/17/10)
121. Gunner vs. James Storm (TNA Impact 1/23/14)
122. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (TNA Impact 1/23/14)
123. Robert Roode vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 1/23/14)
124. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact 1/23/14)
125. Sting vs. Magnus (TNA Impact 1/23/14)

1/24
126. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & The Big Show (Smackdown 1/24/14)
127. The Miz vs. Brodus Clay (Smackdown 1/24/14)
128. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Smackdown 1/24/14)
129. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores (Smackdown 1/24/14)
130. The Wyatt Family vs. The Prime Time Players (Smackdown 1/24/14)
131. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/24/14)
132. The Shield & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers, The Usos & Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/24/14)

1/28
132. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Preshow)
133. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
134. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
135. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
136. The 2014 Royal Rumble (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
137. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara (Raw 1/27/14)
138. Fandango vs. R-Truth (Raw 1/27/14)
139. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw 1/27/14)
140. The Usos vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/27/14)
141. Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw 1/27/14)
142. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Raw 1/27/14)
143. The Funk dactyls & The Bellas vs. AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox (Raw 1/27/14)
144. John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Raw 1/27/14)

1/29
145. Raymond Rowe vs. Corey Hollis (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
146. RD Evans vs. Mike Sells (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
147. RD Evans vs. Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
148. Matt Taven vs. TaDarius Thomas (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
149. Jay Briscoe vs. Bobby Fish (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
150. Willie Mack & B-Boy vs. Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
151. Kevin Steen vs. ACH (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
152. The Best Friends vs. Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
153. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
154. Roderick Strong vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
155. The Young Bucks vs. Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
156. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
157. A Lil Crazy vs. Ricky Starks & Kyle Hawk (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
158. Lil Tony vs. Thomas Shire (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
159. Bolt Brady vs. Carson (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
160. Jason Silver vs. JT LaMotta (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
161. Jessica James vs. Athena (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
162. Jessica James vs. Barbi Hayden vs. Amanda Fox (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
163. Athena vs. Davey Vega vs. Shawn Vexx (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
164. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Jaykus Plisken (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
165. The Submission Squad vs. Barrett Brown & Mat Fitchett (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
166. ACH vs. Matthew Palmer (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
167. The Electric Company vs. The Business (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
168. Scot Summers vs. Jerry Lynn (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
169. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Evan Gelistico (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)

1/30
170. K-ness, Dragon Kid & Gamma vs. Kenichiro Arai, Shachihoko BOY & Chihiro Tominaga (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
171. Akira Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk vs. T-Hawk vs. Jimmy Susumu (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
172. CIBA & Ryotsu Shimizu vs. U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria vs. Mondai Ryu & Kzy (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
173. Genki Horiguchi, Jimmy Kanda, & Ryo Saito vs. Eita, Flamita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
174. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii vs. Jimmy Kagetora & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
175. YAMATO, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong, Kzy & Mondai Ryu vs. Akira Tozawa, Shingo, Anthony Nese, Mike Sydal & Shachihoko BOY (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
176. Masato Yoshino vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
177. Gail Kim & Lei’D Tapa vs. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne (TNA Impact 1/30/14)
178. Bad Influence vs. Gunner & James Storm (TNA Impact 1/30/14)
179. The Bro-Mans vs. Eric Young & Abyss (TNA Impact 1/30/14)
180. Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs. Magnus & Ethan Carter III (TNA Impact 1/30/14)

1/31
181. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Zigger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
182. Xavier Woods vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/31/14)
183. The Prime Time Players vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 1/31/14)
184. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
185. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 1/31/14)
186. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg Jesse James (Smackdown 1/31/14)
187. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/31/14)
188. Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Chihiro Tominaga & Mike Sydal (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
189. Eita & Rocky Lobo vs. YAMATO & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
190. Naruki Doi vs. Ryotsu Shimizu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
191. CIMA, Dragon Kid & CIBA vs. U-T, Yosuke Santa Maria, & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
192. Ryo Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Don Fujii & Gamma (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
193. Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
194. Akira Tozawa vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)

2/2
195. Andrew Everett vs. Hanson (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)
196. Michael Bennett vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)
197. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)

2/3
198. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio (Raw 2/3/14)
199. Jack Swagger vs. Christian (Raw 2/3/14)
200. The Rhodes Brothers vs. The New Age Outlaws (Raw 2/3/14)
201. Titus O’Neal vs. Zack Ryder (Raw 2/3/14)
202. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw 2/3/14)
203. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods (Raw 2/3/14)
204. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw 2/3/14)
205. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw 2/3/14)

2/5
206. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara (NXT 2/5/14)
207. Alicia Fox vs. Emma (NXT 2/5/14)
208. Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort (NXT 2/5/14)
209. Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT 2/5/14)
210. Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves (NXT 2/5/14)
211. Jimmy Kanda vs. Chihiro Tominaga (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
212. Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. Eita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
213. Don Fujii vs. Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
214. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Gamma & Ryotsu Shimizu (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
215. CIBA vs. Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
216. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. T-Hawk, U-T & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
217. Mad Blankey vs. Monster Express (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)

2/7
218. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA Impact 2/6/14)
219. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (TNA Impact 2/6/14)
220. Magnus vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 2/6/14)
221. Samoa Joe vs. Robert Roode (TNA Impact 2/6/14)
222. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/7/14)
223. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown 2/7/14)
224. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown 2/7/14)
225. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown 2/7/14)
226. Bray Wyatt vs. Goldust (Smackdown 2/7/14)
227. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown 2/7/14)

2/8
228. Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal (ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/07)
229. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH Take No Prisoners 3/16/08) 
230. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Age Of The Fall (ROH Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08)
231. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (ROH New Horizons 7/26/08)
232. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Fueling The Fire 8/1/08)
233. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Bound By Hate 11/8/08)
234. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Southern Hostility 12/6/08)
235. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH All Star Extravaganza IV 12/26/08)
236. Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush (ROH Steel City Clash 3/20/09)
237. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves (ROH on HDNet Episode 33)
238. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH on HDNet Episode 34)
239. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton 9/18/09)
240. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago 9/19/09)
241. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/09)
242. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness (ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown 9/26/09)

2/9
243. Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. Genki Horiguchi & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
244. Don Fujii & Gamma vs. Cyber Kong & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
245. CIMA vs. Super Shisa (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
246. Eita, Flamita & Rocky Lobo vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Saito & Jimmy Kanda (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
247. T-Hawk vs. Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
248. Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO, Kzy & BxB Hulk (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
249. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
250. Raymond Rowe vs. Hanson (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
251. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
252. CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Flamita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
253. K-ness vs. Super Shisa (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
254. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Gamma vs. Genki Horiguchi, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
255. T-Hawk & Eita vs. YAMATO & Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
256. Mad Blankey vs. The Monster Express (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)

2/10
257. Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine vs. Zero Gravity (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
258. Heidi Lovelace vs. Heather Patera (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
259. Jake Crist vs. Jimmy Jacobs (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
260. Davey Richards vs. Mixed Martial Archie (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
261. Team Ambition vs. Michael Elgin & ACH (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
262. Dan Lawrence, Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs. Colt Cabana, Juntai Miller & Mat Fitchett (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
263. Silas Young vs. Samuray Del Sol (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
264. Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
265. The Wyatt Family vs. The Rhodes Brothers & Rey Mysterio (Raw 2/10/14)
266. Santino vs. Fandango (Raw 2/10/14)
267. The Real Americans vs. Sheamus & Christian (Raw 2/10/14)
268. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Raw 2/10/14)
269. The Uso vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 2/10/14)
270. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (Raw 2/10/14)
271. The Bellas & Cameron vs. AJ, Alicia Fox & Aksana (Raw 2/10/14)
272. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (Raw 2/10/14)

2/12
273. Knight Wagner vs. Prince Mustafa Ali (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
274. Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
275. ACH vs. Christian Rose (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
276. Kung Fu Manchu vs. Zero Gravity (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
277. Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
278. The Monster Mafia vs. Team Ambition (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
279. Heidi Lovelace vs. Jordan McEntyre (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
280. Eddie Edwards vs. Silas Young (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
281. Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
282. Shane Hollister vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
283. Emma, Bayley & Natalya vs. The BFFs (NXT 2/12/14)
284. Colin Cassidy vs. Aiden English (NXT 2/12/14)
285. CJ Parker vs. Ty Dillinger (NXT 2/12/14)
286. The Wyatt Family vs. Marcus Louis & Jason Jordon (NXT 2/12/14)
287. The Ascension vs. Ikerino & John Q. Laurie (NXT 1/29/14)
288. Corey Graves vs. Camacho (NXT 1/29/14)
289. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT 1/29/14)
290. Colin Cassidy vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT 1/29/14)
291. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT 1/29/14)

2/13
292. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Violent Tendencies 6/26/09)
293. Tyler Black vs. KENTA (ROH End Of An Age 6/27/09)
294. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH on HDNet Episode 18)
295. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (clipped) (ROH Survival of the Fittest 2009 10/10/09)
296. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (ROH 8th Anniversary Show 2/13/10)
297. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (ROH The Big Bang 4/3/10)
298. Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero (ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 4/24/10)
299. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
300. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH Death Before Dishonor VII 6/19/10)
301. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
302. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH Tag Wars 2010 8/28/10)
303. Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Fade to Black 9/10/10)
304. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH on HDNet Episode 78)
305. Shane Strickland vs. Joe Gacy (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
306. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
307. Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
308. Devon Moore vs. Matt Tremont (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
309. Candice LaRae vs. Kimber Lee (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
310. The Front vs. Irish Airborne vs. Juicy Product vs. The Nation of Intoxication (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
311. The Beaver Boys vs. Murderers’ Row (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
312. Drake Younger vs. AR Fox vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Sabian (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
313. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
314. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havok (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
315. Ethan Carter III & Magnus vs. James Storm & Gunner (TNA Impact 2/13/14)
316. The Bro-Mans vs. Samoa Joe & The Wolves (TNA Impact 2/13/14)
317. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact 2/13/14)
318. Ken Anderson vs. Bully Ray (TNA Impact 2/13/14)

2/14
319. The Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
320. Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
321. The Bullet Club vs. The Killer Elite Squad & Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
322. The Bullet Club vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
323. Big Daddy Yum-Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
324. The Gracies vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
325. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. CHAOS (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
326. Kota Ibushi vs. El Desperado (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
327. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
328. Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
329. Daniel Bryan, Christian & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Smackdown 2/14/14)
330. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 2/14/14)
331. The New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel vs. The Usos and The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 2/14/14)
332. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young (Smackdown 2/14/14)
333. The Miz vs. Fandango (Smackdown 2/14/14)
334. Randy Orton vs. Cesaro (Smackdown 2/14/14)

2/16
335. Michael Bennett vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH on SBG 2/15/14)
336. The Briscoes vs. Adam Cole & Matt Hardy vs. Chris Hero & Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 2/15/14)

2/17
337. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw 2/17/14)
338. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw 2/17/14)
339. Fandango vs. Santino (Raw 2/17/14)
340. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw 2/17/14)
341. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 2/17/14)
342. Big E Langston vs. Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (Raw 2/17/14)
343. John Cena vs. Cesaro (Raw 2/17/14)
344. The Wyatt Family vs. Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Raw 2/17/14)
345. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw 2/17/14)
346. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus (Raw 2/17/14)

2/20
347. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kanda vs. Cyber Kong & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
348. Genki Horiguchi vs. Gamma (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
349. CIBA & Ryotsu Shimizu vs. U-T& Yosuke Santa Maria (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
350. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Dragon Kid vs. T-Hawk, Eita & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
351. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, & Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO, BxB Hulk & Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
352. Samoa Joe vs. The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA Impact 2/20/14)
353. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Impact 2/20/14)
354. The Wolves vs. Bad Influence (TNA Impact 2/20/14)
355. Magnus vs. Gunner (TNA Impact 2/20/14)

2/22
356. Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown 2/21/14)
357. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro (Smackdown 2/21/14)
358. The Wyatt Family vs. The Rhodes Brothers & Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 2/21/14)
359. Titus O’Neil vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/21/14)
360. Jimmy Uso vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown 2/21/14)
361. Sheamus vs. Christian (Smackdown 2/21/14)
362. Cedric Alexander vs. Andrew Everett (ROH on SBG 2/22/14)
363. Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O’Reilly (ROH on SBG 2/22/14)

2/23
364. Josh Prohibition vs. Tim Donst (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
365. Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunn (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
366. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Submission Squad vs. The Hooligans vs. The Sex Bob-ombs (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
367. Briley Pierce & Gary Jay vs. Tracy & Isabella Smothers (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
368. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Jock Samson (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
369. The Batiri vs. #NIXON (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
370. Michael Hutter vs. Eric Ryan vs. Ethan Page vs. Colin Delaney (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
371. Kimber Lee vs. Veda Scott (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
372. Gregory Iron vs. Angeldust (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
373. Louis Lyndon vs. Andrew Everett vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Josh Alexander vs. Matt Cross (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
374. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 2014)
375. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber 2014)
376. The Usos vs. The New Age Outlaws (Elimination Chamber 2014)
377. Titus O’Neil vs. Darren Young (Elimination Chamber 2014)
378. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 2014)
379. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Elimination Chamber 2014)
380. Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista (Elimination Chamber 2014)
381. The 2014 Elimination Chamber (Elimination Chamber 2014)

2/24
382. Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista (Raw 2/24/14)
383. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw 2/24/14)
384. Sheamus vs. Christian (Raw 2/24/14)
385. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw 2/24/14)
386. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw 2/24/14)
387. Bray Wyatt vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 2/24/14)

2/26
388. Adam Cole vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
389. Caprice Coleman vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
390. BJ Whitmer vs. Raymond Rowe (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
391. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
392. Alex Reigns vs. Weezy Woo (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
393. Roderick Strong vs. RD Evans (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
394. Michael Bennett vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
395. reDRagon vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
396. Kevin Steen vs. Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tomasso Ciampa (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
397. G.Q., Jude, & Cornell Adams vs. John Kermon, Malik, & Sean Bishop (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
398. Chris Hero vs. Jon Dahmer (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
399. Niles Young vs. Derek Frazier (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
400. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Nate Webb & DJ Hyde vs. Claudio Castanogli, Hallowicked, Crossbones & Ravage (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
401. BLK OUT vs. Ghost Shadow, Spyral & Heretic (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05) 
402. The H8 Club vs. Beef Wellington & El Generico (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
403. Team Ca$h vs. The S.B.S. (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
404. Sonjay Dutt vs. Alex Shelley (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
405. B-Boy vs. Kaos (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
406. Jason Jett vs. Kwee Wee (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
407. The Filthy Animals vs. Elix Skipper and Kid Romeo (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
408. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Shawn Stasiak (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
409. Konnan and Hugh Morrus vs. Team Canada (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
410. Chavo Guerrero vs. Shane Helms (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
411. The Natural Born Thrillers vs. Totally Buffed (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
412. Ernest Miller vs. Kanyon (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
413. Rick Steiner vs. Booker T (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
414. Dusty Rhodes and Dustin Rhodes vs. Ric Flair and Jeff Jarrett (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
415. Scott Steiner vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Greed 3/18/01)

2/27
416 Evan Karagias vs. Shane Helms vs. Shannon Moore vs. Kaz Hayashi vs. Yun Yang vs. Jamie Knoble (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
417. The Wall vs. Hugh Morris (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
418. Chuck Palumbo & Sean O’Haire vs. Sean Stasiak & Mark Jindrak (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
419. Chavo Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
420. Dustin Rhodes vs. Rick Steiner (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
421. Totally Buffed vs. Brian Adams (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
422. Lance Storm vs. Ernest Miller (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
423. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Kanyon (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
424. Kevin Nash vs. Scott Steiner (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
425. Chavo Guerrero vs. Shane Helms (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
426. Reno vs. Big Vito (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
427. Evan Karagias & Jamie Knoble vs. The Jung Dragons (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
428. Mike Sanders vs. Ernest Miller (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
429. The Filthy Animals vs. Team Canada (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
430. Meng vs. Crowbar vs. Terry Funk (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
431. The Natural Born Thrillers vs. The Insiders (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
432. General Rection vs. Shane Douglas (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
433. Goldberg & DeWayne Bruce vs. Totally Buffed (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
434. Jeff Jarrett vs. Scott Steiner vs. Sid vs. Animal (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
435. The Wolves vs. Bad Influence vs. The Bro-Mans (TNA Impact 2/27/14)
436. Ethan Carter III Douglas Williams (TNA Impact 2/27/14)
437. Samoa Joe vs. Bad Bones (TNA Impact 2/27/14)
438. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & The Alpha Female (TNA Impact 2/27/14)
439. MVP vs. Bobby Roode (TNA Impact 2/27/14)

2/28
440. The Yung Dragons vs. 3 Count vs. Evan Karagias & Jamie Knoble (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
441. Ernest Miller vs. Lance Storm (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
442. Terry Funk vs. Crowbar (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
443. Big Vito & Reno vs. KroniK (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
444. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
445. Shane Douglas vs. General Rection (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
446. The Filthy Animals vs. The Harris Brothers & Jeff Jarrett (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
447. The Perfect Event vs. The Insiders (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
448. Goldberg vs. Leg Luger (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
449. Scott Steiner vs. Sid Vicious (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
450. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
451. Mojo Rawley vs. CJ Parker (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
452. The Ascension vs. Too Cool (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
453. Paige vs. Emma (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
454. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
455. The Real Americans vs. Mark Henry & Big E (Smackdown 2/28/14)
456. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus (Smackdown 2/28/14)
457. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/28/14)
458. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Smackdown 2/28/14)
459. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs. Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Smackdown 2/28/14)

3/1
460. Tim Donst vs. Chris Dickinson (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
470. Ivelisse vs. Su Yung (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
471. Yosuke Santa Maria vs. Caleb Konley (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
472. The Bravado Brothers vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
473. Rich Swann vs. Anthony Nese (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
474. Shane Strickland vs. Mr. A vs. Fire Ant (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
475. AR Fox vs. Drew Gulak (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
476. Johnny Gargano vs. Trent Baretta (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
477. Caleb Konley vs. Tim Donst (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
478. Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jay Freddie (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
479. Ethan Page vs. Yosuke Santa Maria (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
480. Fire Ant vs. Jigsaw (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
481. Rich Swann & Shane Strickland vs. Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
482. Xavier Fate vs. Moose vs. Earl Cooter (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
483. The Bravado Brothers vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
484. AR Fox vs. Chris Hero (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
485. Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)

3/3
486. Mike Sanders vs. Kwee Wee (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
487. Evan Karagias and Jamie Knoble vs. Three Count vs. The Jung Dragons (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
488. Mancow vs.. Jimmy Hart (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
489. Crowbar vs. Reno vs. Big Vito (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
490. The Filthy Animals vs. Alex Wright and KroniK (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
491. Ernest Miller vs. Shane Douglas (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
492. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Sgt. AWOL (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
493. Lance Storm vs. General Rection (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
494. Buff Bagwell vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
495. The Perfect Event vs. The Insiders (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
496. Goldberg vs. Lex Luger (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
497. Booker T vs. Scott Steiner (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
498. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw 3/3/14)
499. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw 3/3/14)
500. Emma & Santino vs. Fandango & Summer Rae (Raw 3/3/14)
501. Sheamus vs. Christian (Raw 3/3/14)
502. The Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox & Asana (Raw 3/3/14)
503. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Raw 3/3/14)
504. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista (Raw 3/3/14)
3/6
505. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Main Event 3/4/14)
506. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox (Main Event 3/4/14)
507. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (Main Event 3/4/14)
508. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E vs. MVP & The Wolves (TNA Impact 3/6/14)
509. Eric Young vs. Samuel Shaw (TNA Impact 3/6/14)
510. Velvet Sky, ODB & Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim, Lei”D Tapa & The Alpha Female (TNA Impact 3/6/14)

3/7
511. The Natural Born Thrillers vs. The Filthy Animals vs. The Boogie Knights (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
512. Reno vs. Sgt. AWOL (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
513. Misfits In Action vs. The Perfect Event (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
514. Konnan and Tygress vs. Shane Douglas and Torrie Wilson (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
515. Buff Bagwell vs. David Flair (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
516. Ernest Miller vs. Mike Sanders (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
517. Mike Awesome vs. Vampiro (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
518. Lance Storm and Jim Duggan vs. General Rection (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
519. Sting vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
520. Booker T vs. Scott Steiner (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
521. Goldberg vs. KroniK (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)

3/8
522. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian (Smackdown 3/7/14)
523. The Usos vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback (Smackdown 3/7/14)
524. AJ & Tamina vs. Natalya & Eva Marie (Smackdown 3/7/14)
525. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown 3/7/14)
526. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show vs. Batista & Kane (Smackdown 3/7/14)

3/9
527. Elix Skipper vs. Kwee Wee (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
528. Misfits In Action vs 3 Count (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
529. KroniK vs The Harris Brothers (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
530. Lance Storm vs General Rection (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
531. The Filthy Animals, Paul Orndorff & Big Vito vs. The Natural Born Thrillers (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
532. Billy Kidman and Madusa vs. Shane Douglas and Torrie Wilson (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
533. Sting vs The Great Muta vs Vampiro (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
534. Mike Awesome vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
535. Goldberg vs Scott Steiner (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
536. Kevin Nash vs Booker T (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
537. The Great Muta, Sanada & Yasu vs. Bad Influence & Chris Sabin (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
538. Ken Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
539. Tigre Uno vs. Manik (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
540. James Storm vs. Gunner (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
541. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
542. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
543. Team Dixie vs. Team MVP (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)

3/10
544. John Cena vs. Eric Rowan (Raw 3/10/14)
545. The Usos vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 3/10/14)
546. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 3/10/14)
547. The Rhodes Brothers vs. The Shield (Raw 3/10/14)
548. The Bella Twins vs. AJ & Tamina (Raw 3/10/14)
549. Sheamus vs. Christian (Raw 3/10/14)
550. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show vs. Randy Orton & Batista (Raw 3/10/14)

3/14
551. Samoa Joe vs. Abyss (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
552. Gail Kim vs. Brittany (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
553. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. The Bro-Mans (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
554. Ken Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
555. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
556. Silas Young vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
557. Michael Bennett vs. Tyson Dux (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
558. Adrenaline RUSH vs. Outlaw Inc. vs. reDRagon (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
559. Cedric Alexander & Adam Page vs. The Decade (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
560. Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
561. The Briscoes & Michael Elgin vs. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
562. Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
563. Josh Hess vs. Jack Gallow (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
564. Aaron Epic vs. Blake Edward Belakus (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
565. Juicy Product vs. Jonathan Cade & Aaron Solo (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
566. Maxwell Chicago vs. Earl Cooter (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
567. Lince Dorado vs. Gran Akuma (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
568. Ivelisse vs. Leva Bates (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
569. The Savages & Jonny Vandal vs. The Submission Squad (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
570. Roderick Strong vs. Biff Busick (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
571. Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)

3/15
572. Seth Rollins vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 3/14/14)
573. Big E vs. Fandango (Smackdown 3/14/14)
574. The Rhodes Brothers vs. The Real Americans (Smackdown 3/14/14)
575. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston (Smackdown 3/14/14)
576. Nikki Bella vs. Tamina (Smackdown 3/14/14)
577. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown 3/14/14)
578. Kane vs. The Big Show (Smackdown 3/14/14)
579. Aaron Epic vs. Gary Jay (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
580. Josh Hess vs. Kennedy Kendrick (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
581. Earl Cooter vs. Jack Gallow (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
582. Juicy Product vs. The Submission Squad (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
583. Blake Edward Belakus vs. Chasyn Rance (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
584. Maxwell Chicago vs. Sasso Rivera (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
585. The Savages vs. Jason Cade & Aaron Solo (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
586. Lince Dorado vs. Gran Akuma vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Biff Busick (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
587. Drew Gulak vs. Roderick Strong (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)

3/16
588. Jessica James vs. Ricky Romida vs. JC Bravo vs. Thomas Shire vs. Jack Jameson (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
589. Ricky Starks vs. Barbi Hayden (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
590. Evan Gelistico & Gary Jay vs. Rachel Summerlyn & Pierre Abernathy (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
591. Carson vs. Jaykus Plisken (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
592. Mike Dell vs. Darin Childs (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
593. James Claxton vs. Jax Dane (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
594. Davey Vega vs. ACH (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
595. Ryan Genesis vs. Scot Summers (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
596. Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
597. The Decade vs. Adreniline RUSH (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
598. Michael Bennett vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
599. Outlaw Inc. vs. The Briscoes (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
600. Silas Young vs. Matt Taven (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
601. Kevin Steen vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
602. The Young Bucks vs. reDRagon (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
603. Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)

3/17
604. The Usos vs. The Real Americans (Raw 3/17/14)
605. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil (Raw 3/17/14)
606. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw 3/17/14)
607. Fandango vs. Goldust (Raw 3/17/14)
608. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Naomi & Cameron (Raw 3/17/14)
609. The Big Show, Dolph Ziggler, Big E & Mark Henry vs. RyBaxel, Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio (Raw 3/17/14)
610. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 3/17/14)

3/19
611. 3 Count vs. The Jung Dragons (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
612. Ernest Miller vs. The Great Muta (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
613. Buff Bagwell vs. Kanyon (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
614. KroniK vs. The Perfect Event vs. Misfits In Action vs. The Natural Born Thrillers (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
615. Billy Kidman vs. Shane Douglas (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
616. Major Gunns vs. Ms. Hancock (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
617. Sting vs. The Demon (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
618. Lance Storm vs. Mike Awesome (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
619. The Dark Carnival vs. KroniK (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
620. Goldberg vs. Scott Steiner vs. Kevin Nash (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
621. Booker T vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
622. Chavo Guerrero, Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
623. Big Vito vs. Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
624. Daffney vs. Ms. Hancock (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
625. The Perfect Event vs. KroniK (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
626. Booker T. vs. Kanyon (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
627. Scott Steiner vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
628. Vampiro vs. The Demon (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
629. Buff Bagwell vs. Shane Douglas (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
630. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
631. Booker T vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)

3/21
632. Ethan Carter III vs. Bobby Lashley (TNA Impact 3/20/14)
633. Gail Kim vs. Lei’D Tapa (TNA Impact 3/20/14)
634. The Bro-Mans vs. The Wolves vs. Sanada & Tigre Uno (TNA Impact 3/20/14)
635. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA Impact 3/20/14)
636. Fernando vs. Fandango (Smackdown 3/21/14)
637. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 3/21/14)
638. The Shield vs. The Real Americans vs. 3MB vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 3/21/14)
639. Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E (Smackdown 3/21/14)
640. The Bella Twins vs. Natalya & Summer Rae (Smackdown 3/21/14)
641. John Cena vs. Luke Harper (Smackdown 3/21/14)


3/24
642. Chavo Guerrero, Jr. vs. Disqo (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
643. KroniK vs. The Mamalukes (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
644. Mike Awesome vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
645. Booker T vs. Shawn Stasiak (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
646. Shane Douglas vs. The Wall (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
647. Scott Steiner vs. Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
648. Hollywood Hogan vs. Billy Kidman (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
649. Ric Flair vs. David Flair (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
650. Sting vs. Vampiro (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
651. Jeff Jarrett vs. Kevin Nash (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
652. Sheamus vs. Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Raw 3/24/14)
653. Fandango vs. Cody Rhodes (Raw 3/24/14)
654. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil (Raw 3/24/14)
655. John Cena vs. Luke Harper (Raw 3/24/14)
656. The Shield vs. The Real Americans (Raw 3/24/14)

3/26
657. Chris Candido vs. The Artist (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
658. Terry Funk (c) vs. Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
659. Curt Hennig vs. Shawn Stasiak (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
660. Scott Steiner vs. Captain Rection (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
661. Chris Kanyon vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
662. Lex Luger vs. Buff Bagwell (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
663. Ric Flair vs. Shane Douglas (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
664. Sting vs. Vampiro (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
665. Hulk Hogan vs. Billy Kidman (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
666. David Arquette vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
667. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs. The Mamalukes & The Harris Brothers (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
668. Jimmy Hart vs. Mancow (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
669. Scott Steiner vs. The Wall (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
670. Ernest Miller/Bam Bam Bigalow vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
671. Harlem Heat 2000 vs. Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
672. Sting vs. Booker T (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
673. Billy Kidman vs. Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
674. Terry Funk vs. Norman Smiley (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
675. Scott Steiner vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
676. Sting vs. Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
677. Juventud Guerrera vs. The Artist vs. Crowbar vs. Chris Candido vs. Shannon Moore vs. Lash LeRoux (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
678. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs. Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
679. Scott Steiner vs. Sting (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
680. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)


3/28
681. The Wolves vs. Magnus & Abyss (TNA Impact 3/27/14)
682. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Impact 3/27/14)
683. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young (TNA Impact 3/27/14)
684. James Storm vs. Gunner (TNA Impact 3/27/14)
685. The Shield vs. 3MB (Smackdown 3/28/14)
686. The Shield vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 3/28/14)
687. Fandango vs. Goldust (Smackdown 3/28/14)
688. Sheamus vs. Batista (Smackdown 3/28/14)
689. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bellas (Smackdown 3/28/14)
690. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso (Smackdown 3/28/14)
691. The Miz vs. Mark Henry (Smackdown 3/28/14)
692. The Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt (Smackdown 3/28/14)

3/29
693. James Storm & Sting vs. Team 3D (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
694. Rhino & Christian vs. Robert Roode & Booker T (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
695. LAX vs. Matt Morgan & Kip James (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
696. AJ Styles & Super Eric vs. Awesome Kong & BG James (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
697. The TerrorDome Steel Cage Match (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
698. Team 3D vs. Rhino & Christian (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
699. LAX vs. AJ Styles & Super Eric (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
700. Knockout Makeover Battle Royal & Ladder Match (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
701. LAX vs. Team 3D (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
702. Samoa Joe vs. Kaz vs. Scott Steiner (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)

3/30
703. Adrenaline RUSH & Caprice Coleman vs. The Decade (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
704. RD Evans vs. The Romantic Touch vs. Kyle O’Reilly vs. Silas Young (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
705. Michael Elgin vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
706. Kevin Steen vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
707. Kevin Steen & RD Evans vs. reDRagon (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
708. Tommaso Ciampa vs. .Matt Taven (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
709. Chris Hero vs. AJ Styles (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
710. Adam Cole & Michael Bennett vs. The Briscoes (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
711. Brutal Burgers vs. reDRagon (ROH on SBG 3/29/14)
712. AJ Styles vs. Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 3/29/14)
713. The Artist vs. Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
714. Norman Smiley & The Demon vs. XS (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
715. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
716. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
717. Harlem Heat 2000 vs. Booker T & Billy Kidman (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
718. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
719. The Mamalukes vs. The Harris Brothers (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
720. Terry Funk vs. Dustin Rhodes (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
721. Sting vs. Lex Luger (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
722. Sid Vicious vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
723. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)


----------



## RKing85

end of March list

1. BallsBalogna - 1330
2. Smitlick - 1119
3. Platt - 1055
4. xxTalonxx - 960
5. KingCrash - 723
6. Ratman - 416
7. Racconie - 390
8. sXeMope - 378
9. Flux - 351
10. Miguel de Juan - 350
11. bigbuxx - 309
12. Mikey2Likey - 268
13. The Manowarrior - 244
14. MrWrestlingVIII - 214
15. Dorodafan - 208
16. TomasThunder619 - 191
17. RKing85 - 185
18. Chiuller88 - 162
19. TheWeasel - 103
20. just1988 - 19


----------



## Miguel De Juan

I am sorry for updating late but I have been swamped with work and classes.


450 Matches so far.




Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
*3/1/2014*
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
*3/3/2014*
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
*3/6/2014*
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
*3/7/2014*
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
*03/09/2014*
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA *3/9/2014*
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
*3/12/2014*
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
*3/13/2014*
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
*03/14/2014*
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994
03/16/2014
351. Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2014
352. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/15/2014
353. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 3/15/2014
354. Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 3/15/2014
355. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Jado, & Gedo NJPW 3/15/2014
356. Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/15/2014\
357. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/15/2014
258. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 3/15/2014
259. Davey Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/15/2014
3/17/2014
360. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/17/2014
361. Goldust vs. Fandango WWE 3/17/2014
362. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 3/17/2014
363. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs. Tracey Smothers & Steve Armstrong WCW 5/19/1991
364. Ricky Morton vs. Dan Spivey WCW 5/19/1991
365. Nikita Koloff vs. Tommy Rich WCW 5/19/1991
366. Dustin Rhodes vs. Terrance Taylor WCW 5/19/1991
367. Big Josh vs. Black Bart WCW 5/19/1991
368. Oz vs. Tim Parker WCW 5/19/1991
3/18/2014
369. Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman WCW 5/19/1991
370. El Gigante vs. Sid Vicious WCW 5/19/1991
371. Ron Simmons vs. Butch Reed WCW 5/19/1991
372. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 5/19/1991
373. Bobby Eaton vs. Arn Anderson WCW 5/19/1991
374. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami WCW 
3/22/2014
375. Sho Tanaka vs.Yohei Komatsu NJPW 3/22/2014
376. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yuji Nagata vs.Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yan, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/22/2014 
377. Bushi Kushida, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taka Michinoku, & Taichi NJPW 3/22/2014
378. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/22/2014
379. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii,& Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/22/2014
380. Shelton Benjamin vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/22/2014
381. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/22/2014
382. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/22/2014
383. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/22/2014
3/23/2014
384. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka WWE 4/4/1993
385. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Samu & Fatu WWE 4/4/1993
386. Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster vs. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake WWE 4/4/1993
387. The Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzales WWE 4/4/1993
388. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 4/4/1993
389. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart WWE 3/20/1994
390. Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
391. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon WWE 3/20/1994
392. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
393. Kushida & Bushi vs. Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/23/2014
394. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taichi & Taka Michinoku vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Tiger Mask Iv NJPW 3/23/2014
395. Kazushi Sakuraba, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jado, Takashi Iizuka, & Toru Yano NJPW 3/23/2014
396. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 3/23/2014
397. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 3/23/2014
398. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/23/2014
399. Prince Devitt, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/23/2014
400. Kota Ibushi, El Desperado, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Gedo NJPW 3/23/2014
401. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/23/2014
3/24/2014
402. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/24/2014 
403. Luke Harper vs. John Cena WWE 3/24/2014
404. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/24/2014
3/27/2014
405. Shawn Michaels vs. El Matador WWE 4/5/1992
406. The Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts WWE 4/5/1992
407. Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper WWE 4/5/1992
408. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair WWE4/5/1992
409. Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs. Haku & The Barbarian WWE 3/24/1991
410. The British Bulldog vs. The Warlord WWE 3/24/1991
411. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WWE 3/24/1991
412. Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts WWE 3/24/1991
413. The Undertaker vs. Jimmy Snuka WWE 3/24/1991
414. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE 3/24/1991
415. Genichiro Tenryu & Kōji Kitao vs. Crush & Smash WWE 3/24/1991
416. Big Boss Man vs. Mr. Perfect WWE 3/24/1991
417. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Hulk Hogan WWE 3/24/1991
3/28/1992
418. Jimmy Garvin & Michael Hayes vs. Terry Taylor & Greg Valentine WCW 5/171992
419. Johnny B. Badd vs. Tracey Smothers WCW 5/17/1992
420. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 5/17/1992
421. Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes WCW 5/17/1992
422. The Super Invader vs. Todd Champion WCW 5/17/1992
423. Richard Morton vs. Big Josh WCW 5/17/1992
424. Brian Pillman vs. Z-Man WCW 5/17/1992
425. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka WCW 5/17/1992
426. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, & Nikita Koloff vs. Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Bobby Eaton, & Larry Zabyszko WCW 5/17/1992
427. Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 10/31/1998
428. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams AJPW 9/3/1993
429. Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader AJPW 2/27/2000
430. Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/12/1998
3/29/2014
431. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Takashi Sugiura NOAH 3/4/2007
432. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2002
433. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/2003
434. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Shiro Koshinaka 6/12/2003
3/30/2014
435. Brian Pillman vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 6/20/1992
436. Ron Simmons vs. Terry Taylor WCW 6/20/1992
437. Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/20/1992
438. Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, & Barry Windham vs. Steve Austin, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton WCW 6/20/1992
439. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams WCW 6/20/1992
440. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal WWE 4/1/2001
441. Tazz, Bradshaw, & Faarooq vs. Val Venis, The Goodfather, & Bull Buchanan WWE 4/1/2001
442. Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show WWE 4/1/2001
443. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test WWE 4/1/2001
444. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Beniot WWE 4/1/2001
445. Chyna vs. Ivory WWE 4/1/2001
446. Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon WWE 4/1/2001
447. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Christian vs. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley WWE 4/1/2001
448. 19 Man Gimmick Battle Royale WWE 4/1/2001
449. The Undertaker vs. Triple H WWE 4/1/2001
450. The Rock vs. Steve Austin WWE 4/1/2001


----------



## Punkhead

RKing85 said:


> end of March list
> 
> 1. BallsBalogna - 1330
> 2. Smitlick - 1119
> 3. Platt - 1055
> 4. xxTalonxx - 960
> 5. KingCrash - 723
> 6. Ratman - 416
> 7. Racconie - 390
> 8. sXeMope - 378
> 9. Flux - 351
> 10. Miguel de Juan - 350
> 11. bigbuxx - 309
> 12. Mikey2Likey - 268
> 13. The Manowarrior - 244
> 14. MrWrestlingVIII - 214
> 15. Dorodafan - 208
> 16. TomasThunder619 - 191
> 17. RKing85 - 185
> 18. Chiuller88 - 162
> 19. TheWeasel - 103
> 20. just1988 - 19


I'm The Manowarrior now. Formerly known as TomasThunder619. You can cross that one out from the list.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

465 for the first 3 months 



Spoiler: My List



JAN

Hiromitsu Kanehara Produce U-SPIRITS again 09.03.2013
1 Hans Nijman vs. Minoru Suzuki
2 Katsunori Kikuno vs. Takafumi Ito

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #749 27.12.2013
3 Big E. Langston (w/John Cena & Mark Henry) vs. Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
4 Mark Henry (w/Big E. Langston & John Cena) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
5 John Cena (w/Big E. Langston & Mark Henry) vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1075 30.12.2013
6 CM Punk vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)
7 Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler
8 Big E. Langston (c) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae) (Intercontinental Title Match)
9 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
10 Brodus Clay vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
11 Aksana, Alicia Fox, Kaitlyn, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae vs. Eva Marie, The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron &Naomi)
12 Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
13 Daniel Bryan vs. Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
14 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan

WWE NXT #81 01.01.2014
15 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston
16 Emma vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
17 Mason Ryan vs. Tyler Breeze
18 Leo Kruger vs. Sami Zayn (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2014
19 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine & Yohei Komatsu
20 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match)
21 Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
22 Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
23 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
24 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Great Muta & Toru Yano
25 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (King Of Destroyer Match)
26 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
27 Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
28 Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
29 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

U-Style 06.04.2003
30 Kiyoshi Tamura vs Dokonjonosuke Mishima 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1076 - Old School RAW 06.01.2014
31 Rey Mysterio & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
32 Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel (w/Ryback)
33 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara
34 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
35 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) (Special Referee: Sgt. Slaughter)
36 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
37 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rikishi & Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
38 CM Punk (w/Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

JWP Tsubasa Kuragaki 15th Anniversary ~ WINGS! 14.10.2013
39 Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi
40 KAZUKI, Rydeen Hagane & Sachie Abe vs. Rabbit Miu, Tsukushi & Yako Fujigasaki
41 GAMI vs. Leon
42 Kagetsu & Manami Katsu vs. Command Bolshoi & Kyoko Inoue
43 Kayoko Haruyama vs. Tsubasa Kuragaki
44 Kana (c) vs. Hanako Nakamori (JWP Openweight Title Match) 

BJW 14.12.2013
45 Atsushi Ohashi & MEN's Teioh vs. Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa)
46 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Heisei Yakuza Duo (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Shuji Ishikawa
47 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final Match)
48 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final / BJW Tag Team Title 200 Lighttubes Counter & Bring Your Weapon Death Match)
49 Daichi Hashimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
50 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito (Barbed Wire Board & TLC Death Match)
51 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Final / BJW Tag Team Title Match)

ZERO-ONE Truth Century Creation II
52 Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
53 Alexander Otsuka vs. Takashi Sugiura
54 Shinya Hashimoto & Tadao Yasuda vs. Masao Inoue & Tamon Honda
55 Mitsuharu Misawa & Takeshi Rikio vs. Kazunari Murakami & Naoya Ogawa

WWE Monday Night RAW #1074 23.12.2013
56 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry

UWF Fighting Against The Midsummer 13.08.1988
57 Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada

NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 6 23.12.2013
58 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
59 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

WWE NXT #82 08.01.2014
60 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
61 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
62 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
63 Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd 
64 Camacho & Hunico vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (Tornado Tag Team Match)

BattlARTS Once Upon A Time BattlARTS ~Remember That Time~ 05.11.2011
65 Keita Yano vs. Kenji Takeshima
66 Aki Shizuku vs. Kana
67 Junji Tanaka & Kengo Mashimo vs. Ryuji Hijikata & Takeshi Ono
68 Alexander Otsuka & Ryuji Walter vs. Sanchu Tsubakichi & Super Tiger (Special Referee: Chocoball Mukai)
69 Katsumi Usuda & Yujiro Yamamoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru
70 Manabu Suruga vs. Munenori Sawa
71 Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa

UWF May History 2nd 21.05.1989
72 Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki
73 Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
74 Yoji Anjo vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
75 Johnny Barrett vs. Nobuhiko Takada
76 Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki 

IMPACT Wrestling #496 09.01.2014
77 AJ Styles (c) vs. Magnus (c) (TNAW World Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match)

ROH Final Battle 2013 14.12.2013
78 Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy
79 Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young (Strap Match)
80 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
81 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (Stretcher Match)
82 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Outlaw Inc. (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
83 Matt Taven (w/Kasey Ray, Scarlett Bordeaux & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Match)
84 BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
85 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Three Way Match)

OZ Academy Wednesday The Final Battle!! 24.04.2013
86 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) vs. Aja Kong & Hikaru Shida (OZ Academy Tag Team Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2013 In Yokohama Vol. 2 05.10.2013
87 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Takeshi Morishima

BJW 25.09.2013
88 Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block B Match)
89 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block A Match)

ROH Honor In The Heart Of Texas 01.06.2013
90 Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven (Proving Ground Match)
91 ACH vs. Jay Lethal

EVOLVE 20 30.05.2013
92 Eita vs. Tomahawk TT

WWE Monday Night RAW #1077 13.01.2014
93 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
94 Damien Sandow vs. John Cena
95 Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter) vs. The Big Show
96 CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
97 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
98 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton
99 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
100 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
101 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (Steel Cage Match)

NJPW King Of Sports 28.03.2004
102 Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Manabu Nakanishi (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
103 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazunari Murakami (U-30 Openweight Title Cage Match)
104 Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Bob Sapp (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWX There Goes The Neighborhood 18.08.2012
105 Kevin Steen (c) vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH World Title Match)

NJPW Wrestling World 2001 04.01.2001
106 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
107 Keiji Muto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Manabu Nakanishi

NJPW Summer Night Fever In Kokugikan - Tag 1 19.08.1987
108 Akira Maeda, Kengo Kimura, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Keiji Muto, Seiji Sakaguchi& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 22 09.06.1987
109 Riki Choshu vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

WWE NXT #83 15.01.2014
110 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze
111 CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan
112 Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley
113 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
114 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))
115 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW New Year Dash 1986 - Tag 27 06.02.1986
116 Antonio Inoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 3 03.04.1983
117 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Nexess VI 14.05.2005
118 Alexander Otsuka vs. Minoru Suzuki

NJPW New Wave Dash 1986 - Tag 20 26.03.1986
119 Akira Maeda, Kazuo Yamazaki, Nobuhiko Takada, Osamu Kido & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Kengo Kimura, Tatsumi Fujinami & Umanosuke Ueda (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 19 21.04.1983
120 Riki Choshu (c) vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1078 20.01.2014
121 Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
122 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
123 Billy Gunn (w/The Road Dogg) vs. CM Punk
124 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
125 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
126 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
127 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

ROH 8th Anniversary Show 13.02.2010
128 Davey Richards (w/Shane Hagadorn) vs. El Generico (w/Colt Cabana)

NJPW 5th Madison Square Garden Series - Tag 28 01.04.1982
129 Andre The Giant vs. Killer Khan (MSG Series 1982 Final Match)

ROH Reborn: Stage Two 24.04.2004
130 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (c) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) (ROH Tag Team Title Match)

UWF Fighting Prospect - Tag 4 06.09.1985
131 Nobuhiko Takada vs. Super Tiger

NJPW 27.06.1989
132 Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu

ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV 19.03.2011
133 Roderick Strong (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH World Title Match)

UWF Fighting Tropical Road - Tag 3 17.07.1985
134 Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara 

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2005 - Tag 2 19.02.2005
135 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Death Match Kings (Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Block F First Round Match)

IWA Mid-South Something To Prove 11.06.2005
136 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

IWA Mid-South New Year's Resolution: Revenge! 12.01.2006
137 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff 26.01.2014
138 Cody Rhodes & Goldust (c) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 26.01.2014
139 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show
141 Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)
142 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alexander Rusev vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Batista vs. Big E. Langston vs. CM Punk vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. El Torito vs. Erick Rowan vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Kane vs. Kevin Nash vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Roman Reigns vs. Ryback vs. Seth Rollins vs.Sheamus vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz (Royal Rumble Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1079 27.01.2014
143 Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
144 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. R-Truth
145 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland Match)
146 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
147 Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
148 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
149 AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
150 Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) 
(Elimination Chamber Qualifying Six Man Tag Team Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1029 11.02.2013
151 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus



FEB
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 01.02.2014
152 Colt Cabana vs. Drew Gulak (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
153 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, The Brown Morning Of Belarus & The Proletarit Boar Of Moldovia) (w/The Polar Baron)
154 Hallowicked vs. Mike Bennett
155 Dasher Hatfield vs. Eddie Kingston
156 Eric Corvis vs. Sonjay Dutt
157 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Shynron (No Disqualification Match)
158 Joe Pittman (c) vs. Heidi Lovelace (WIH La Copa Idolo Title Match)
159 The Batiri (Kobald, Kodama & Obariyon) & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant), The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) & Icarus

ROH Wrestlerave 2003 28.06.2003 
160 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Dan Maff (ROH World Title Match)

TCW Show 14-01
161 Lance Hoyt vs. Steve Anthony

TCW Show 13-29
162 Lance Hoyt vs. Antonio Garza

WWF on MSG Network 16.06.1984
163 Sgt. Slaughter vs. The Iron Sheik (w/Freddie Blassie) (Boot Camp Match)

ROH War Of The Wire 29.11.2003
164 Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) vs. Steve Corino (No Ropes Barbed Wire Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1981 - Tag 29 23.09.1981
165 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen
166 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 11 27.02.2000
167 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa
168 Vader (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW 40th Anniversary Tour ~ Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 7 23.12.2012
169 Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Monday Night RAW #1080 03.02.2014
170 Big E. Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
171 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
172 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match)
173 Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder
174 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
175 Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
176 Aksana (w/Alicia Fox) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
177 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

ROH Hell Freezes Over 14.01.2006
178 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 - Tag 1 24.02.2006
179 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Team WWF (Colt CaBunny (Joker) & CP Munk (Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2006 First Round Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #754 31.01.2014
180 Antonio Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
181 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
182 Damien Sandow vs. Kofi Kingston
183 Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2005 - Tag 1 08.10.2005
184 Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA

CZW Wanted 09.03.2013
185 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sami Callihan 

Riki Pro 1st Anniversary Of Riki Pro! 14.08.2005
186 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Riki Choshu

CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11.03.2006
187 BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston & Ruckus) & Necro Butcher vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Roderick Strong)

ROH Best In The World 25.03.2006
188 Chris Hero & Necro Butcher vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze
189 Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher

WWE NXT #84 22.01.2014
190 Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake
191 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
192 Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker
193 Natalya (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
194 Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

WWE NXT #85 29.01.2014
195 John Icarino & Mike Cuellari vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
196 Camacho vs. Corey Graves
197 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
198 Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze
199 CJ Parker vs. The Miz
200 Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch

NJPW Battle Rush 1995 - Tag 3 16.04.1995
201 Shinya Hashimoto (c) vs. Lord Steven Regal (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
202 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Keiji Muto

NJPW The New Beginning In Hiroshima 09.02.2014
203 El Desperado & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
204 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
205 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
206 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver
207 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
208 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
209 BULLET CLUB (King Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
210 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
211 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
212 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1081 10.02.2014
213 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
214 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
215 Christian & Sheamus vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
216 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
217 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
218 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE United States Title Match)
219 AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox (w/Tamina Snuka) vs. Cameron & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) (w/Eva Marie)
220 John Cena vs. Randy Orton

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
221 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
222 Antonio Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
223 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
224 Christian vs. Randy Orton

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2014
225 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
226 Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI
227 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer & Minoru Suzuki)
228 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
229 Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
230 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
231CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
232 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
233 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
234 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1082 17.02.2014
235 Christian vs. Daniel Bryan
236 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
237 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
238 Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
239 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
240 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Big E
241 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. John Cena
242 Los Matadores & Sin Cara (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
243 Billy Gunn (w/Road Dogg) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
244 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013

245 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage
246 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
247 Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa
248 Davey Richards vs. Johnny Gargano
249 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
250 ACH vs. Michael Elgin
251 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
252 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)

WWE NXT #86 05.02.2014
253 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
254 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
255 Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort
256 Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd
257 Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves

WWE NXT #87 12.02.2014
258 Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae (w/Charlotte) vs. Bayley, Emma & Natalya
259 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
260 CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger
261 Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

Tokyo Gurentai Tokyo Dream 2013 04.12.2013
262 Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (UWF Rules Match)

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 23.02.2014
263 Big E (c) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
264 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
265 Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil
266 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
267 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Cameron (WWE Divas Title Match)
268 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
269 Randy Orton (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Elimination Chamber Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1083 24.02.2014
270 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
271 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
272 Christian vs. Sheamus
273 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
274 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Summer Rae (w/Fandango)
275 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
276 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE NXT #88 19.02.2014
277 Casey Marion & Mike Lebosca vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
278 Emma (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
279 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT ArRIVAL 27.02.2014
280 Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn
281 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
282 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
283 Paige (c) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
284 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
285 Bo Dallas (c) vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT Title Ladder Match)

MAR

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 2 21.12.2013
286 B-Boy & Willie Mack vs. PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
287 Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa
288 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
289 ACH vs. Chris Hero
290 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
291 Davey Richards vs. Ricochet
292 Candice LeRae, Drake Younger & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
293Adam Cole (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG World Title Match)

WCW The Great American Bash 1996 16.06.1996
294 Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan (w/Jimmy Hart) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1084 03.03.2014
295 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
296 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
297 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
298 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
299 Christian vs. Sheamus
300 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
301 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
302 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
303 Batista vs. Daniel Bryan

WCW Beach Blast 1992 20.06.1992
304 Flyin' Brian (c) vs. Scotty Flamingo (WCW World Light Heavyweight Title Match)
305 Ron Simmons vs. Terrance Taylor
306 Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Alexander Bagwell
307 Cactus Jack vs. Sting (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
308 Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man Challenge Match)
309 Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Steve Austin) (w/Paul E. Dangerously) (Special Referee: Ole Anderson)
310 The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) (c) vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy (WCW World Tag Team Title Match)

TNA Lockdown 2014 09.03.2014
311 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) & Chris Sabin vs. Nakanoue, Sanada & The Great Muta (Six Man Tag Team Steel Cage Match)
312 Manik vs. Tigre Uno (Steel Cage Match)
313 Gunner vs. James Storm (Last Man Standing Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1085 10.03.2014
314 Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Hulk Hogan)
315 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
316 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
317 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (w/Dean Ambrose)
318 AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
319 Christian vs. Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
320 Batista & Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show

PWG DDT4 2014 31.01.2014
321 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
322 PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
323 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
324 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
325 Adam Thornstowe vs. Tommaso Ciampa
326 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
327 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
328 Chris Hero vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Four Way Match)
329 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 Final Match)

SHIMMER Volume 9 07.04.2007
330 Amazing Kong vs. MsChif

NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show 06.03.2014
331 Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi)
332 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi
333 BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask
334 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi
335 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
336 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
337 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
338 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG Matt Rushmore 19.10.2013 
339 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #757 21.02.2014
340 Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
341 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
342 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
343 Dolph Ziggler vs. Titus O'Neil
344 Jimmy Uso vs. The Road Dogg
345 Christian vs. Sheamus

WWF WrestleMania V - "The Mega-Powers Explode" 02.04.1989
346 Hercules vs. King Haku (w/Bobby Heenan)
347 The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) vs. The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) (w/Slick)
348 Brutus Beefcake vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil)
349 The Bushwhackers (Butch & Luke) vs. The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques Rougeau & Raymond Rougeau)
350 Mr. Perfect vs. The Blue Blazer
351 Demolition (Ax & Smash) (c) vs. Mr. Fuji & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (WWF World Tag Team Title Three On Two Handicap Match)
352 Dino Bravo (w/Frenchy Martin) vs. Ronnie Garvin
353 Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) vs. The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/Bobby Heenan)
354 Andre The Giant (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Jake Roberts (Special Referee: Big John Studd)
355 Greg Valentine & The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
356 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan) (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)
357 Bad News Brown vs. Jim Duggan
358 Bobby Heenan (w/The Brooklyn Brawler) vs. The Red Rooster
359 Randy Savage (c) vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #89 06. 03.2014
360 Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
361 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma
362 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
363 Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake
364 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

WWE NXT #90 13. 03.2014
365 Paige vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
366 Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
367 Mason Ryan vs. Wesley Blake
368 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
369 Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady

WWE Main Event #76 11.03.2014
370 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Natalya (WWE Divas Title Match)

ROH on SBG #124 01.02.2014
371 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong

CZW Answering The Challenge 11.01.2014
372 Biff Busick (w/Niles Sozio) vs. Chris Dickinson

WWE Monday Night RAW #1086 17.03.2014
373 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
374 Sheamus (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Showdown Match)
375 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)
376 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
377 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi
378 Alberto Del Rio, Curtis Axel, Damien Sandow & Ryback vs. Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry & The Big Show
379 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Kofi Kingston

Dragon Gate Champion Gate In Osaka 2014 - Tag 2 02.03.2014
380 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Ricochet (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

AJPW 31.08.1985
381 Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk
382 Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (PWF Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #91 20.03.2014
383 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
384 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
385 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
386 Aiden English vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Outbreak 02.03.2014
387 Kikutaro vs. Ryota Hama
388 Manabu Soya & Seiki Yoshioka vs. KAZMA SAKAMOTO & Ryouji Sai
389 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
390 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) vs. Junior Stars (Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka)
391 Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
392 Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
393 Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki
394 Desperado (Masayuki Kono & Rene Dupree) & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea
395 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) vs. The BroMans (Jessie Godderz & Robbie E) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Dance)
396 Austin Aries (c) vs. Seiya Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Match)
397 Magnus (c) vs. KAI (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor IV 03.04.2009
398 KENTA (w/Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Davey Richards (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH One Year Anniversary Show 08.02.2003
399 AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (ROH Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor 31.03.2006
400 Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Do FIXER (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito)

ROH This Means War 29.10.2005
401 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) 

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 1 15.03.2014
402 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
403 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
404 Karl Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
405 Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match) 
406 Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
407 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
408 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
409 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 6 22.03.2014
410 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
411 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
412 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
413 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
414 Prince Devitt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)

ROH Final Battle 2005 17.12.2005
415 KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki (w/Ricky Reyes) (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

AJW 24.01.1994
416 Aja Kong (c) vs. Yumiko Hotta (WWWA World Title Match)

ECW on Sci Fi #43 03.04.2007
417 The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer) vs. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von &Matt Striker) (Extreme Rules Eight Man Tag Team Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 7 23.03.2014
418 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
419 Minoru Suzuki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
420 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Final Match)
421 CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
422 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi& Ryusuke Taguchi
423 CHAOS (Gedo, Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito

WWE Monday Night RAW #1087 24.03.2014
424 Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Fatal Four Way Match)
425 Damien Sandow vs. Sin Cara (w/Scooby Doo)
426 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
427 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
428 The Big Show vs. Titus O'Neil
429 John Cena vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
430 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
431 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins) (w/Roman Reigns)

NJPW New Year Dash 05.01.2014
432 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
433 Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka
434 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma)
435 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998 25.10.1998 
436 Chris Jericho (c) vs. Raven (WCW World Television Title Match)
437 Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Main Event #78 25.03.2014
438 Big E (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)

WCW Starrcade 1999
439 Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

WCW Monday NITRO #222 20.12.1999 
440 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
441 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000 14.05.2000
442 Steve Corino (w/Jack Victory) vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri
443 Balls Mahoney vs. Masato Tanaka

WCW Monday NITRO #76 24.02.1997
444 Jeff Jarrett & Steve McMichael vs. The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock)
445 Galaxy vs. Jim Duggan
446 Hugh Morrus vs. Joe Gomez
447 Ice-Train vs. La Parka
448 Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. The Faces Of Fear (Meng & The Barbarian)
449 Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Misterio Jr.
450 Prince Iaukea (c) vs. Pat Tanaka (WCW World Television Title Match)
451 Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon
452 Diamond Dallas Page vs. Squire David Taylor
453 Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) vs. Lex Luger & The Giant

NOAH Global League 2011 - Tag 7 13.11.2011
454 KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2011 Block B Match)

WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix 2005 - Opening Round 04.08.2005
455 Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuyori Shibata (WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix Tournament First Round Match)

WWE Vengeance 2007 - "Night Of Champions" 24.06.2007
456 Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (World Tag Team Title Match)
457 CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro (ECW World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
458 Santino Marella (c) vs. Umaga (Intercontinental Title Match)
459 John Cena (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker vs. Mick Foley vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title (Five Way No Disqualification Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 6
460 Akira Maeda vs. Masa Saito (IWGP League 1987 Block B Match)

NJPW New Japan vs. UWFI
461 Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
462 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano
463 Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo
464 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano
465 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Nobuhiko Takada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list for April so far. I'm probably gonna have a short amount of matches to put on my list for April.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS EC3 & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Suttons (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neal (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neal
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neal VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar & Eli(didn't get their last names-Will correct later when I get the last names)
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#! Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neal
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger


----------



## RKing85

First half of April

RAW 3/31 - 7 matches (Big E/ADR, Natayla/Summer, 8-man tag, Wyatt/Truth, Naomi/AJ, Reigns/Kane, Orton/Batista)

DG USA - 7 matches (Bravados/Konley and Nese, Fox/Mr. A, Swann/Bucik, Taylor and Gulak/Colony, Barretta/Low Ki, Hero/Tanaka, Gargano/Ricochet)

DG USA - 7 matches (6-man tag, Chicago/Tylor, 6-man tag, 6-man tag, Ivelisse/Martinez, Gargano/Low Ki, 3 Team Elimination)

Wrestlemania 30 - 7 matches (Bryan/HHH, 6-man tag, Battle Royal, Cena/Wyatt, Taker/Lesnar, Diva Match, Triple Threat)

RAW 4/7 - 9 matches (6-man tag, Mixed Tag, Usos/Batista and Orton, RVD/Sandow, Barrett/Mysterio, Rusev/Ryder, Paige/Lee, Cesaro/Swagger, HHH/Bryan - the bell rang damn it! haha)

TNA X-Division 2 - 12 matches (3-Way, 3-Way, 4-Way, 4-Way, Styles/Lethal, Xscape, Goto and Tanaka/Dutt and Shelley, 4-Way, 6-Way, 3-Way, 3-Way, 6-man tag)

NXT - 4 matches (Rose/Birch, Bayley/Banks, Lefort/Rowley, Gabriel/Dallas)

Total for first half of April - 53 matches
Year to date total - 220 total


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 [/i*_
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett _


_

Total: 537_


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Mid Month Update
506 matches so far.



Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
*3/1/2014*
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
*3/3/2014*
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
*3/6/2014*
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
*3/7/2014*
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
*03/09/2014*
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA *3/9/2014*
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
*3/12/2014*
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
*3/13/2014*
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
*03/14/2014*
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994
03/16/2014
351. Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2014
352. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/15/2014
353. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 3/15/2014
354. Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 3/15/2014
355. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Jado, & Gedo NJPW 3/15/2014
356. Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/15/2014\
357. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/15/2014
258. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 3/15/2014
259. Davey Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/15/2014
3/17/2014
360. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/17/2014
361. Goldust vs. Fandango WWE 3/17/2014
362. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 3/17/2014
363. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs. Tracey Smothers & Steve Armstrong WCW 5/19/1991
364. Ricky Morton vs. Dan Spivey WCW 5/19/1991
365. Nikita Koloff vs. Tommy Rich WCW 5/19/1991
366. Dustin Rhodes vs. Terrance Taylor WCW 5/19/1991
367. Big Josh vs. Black Bart WCW 5/19/1991
368. Oz vs. Tim Parker WCW 5/19/1991
3/18/2014
369. Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman WCW 5/19/1991
370. El Gigante vs. Sid Vicious WCW 5/19/1991
371. Ron Simmons vs. Butch Reed WCW 5/19/1991
372. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 5/19/1991
373. Bobby Eaton vs. Arn Anderson WCW 5/19/1991
374. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami WCW 
3/22/2014
375. Sho Tanaka vs.Yohei Komatsu NJPW 3/22/2014
376. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yuji Nagata vs.Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yan, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/22/2014 
377. Bushi Kushida, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taka Michinoku, & Taichi NJPW 3/22/2014
378. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/22/2014
379. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii,& Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/22/2014
380. Shelton Benjamin vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/22/2014
381. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/22/2014
382. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/22/2014
383. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/22/2014
3/23/2014
384. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka WWE 4/4/1993
385. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Samu & Fatu WWE 4/4/1993
386. Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster vs. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake WWE 4/4/1993
387. The Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzales WWE 4/4/1993
388. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 4/4/1993
389. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart WWE 3/20/1994
390. Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
391. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon WWE 3/20/1994
392. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
393. Kushida & Bushi vs. Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/23/2014
394. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taichi & Taka Michinoku vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Tiger Mask Iv NJPW 3/23/2014
395. Kazushi Sakuraba, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jado, Takashi Iizuka, & Toru Yano NJPW 3/23/2014
396. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 3/23/2014
397. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 3/23/2014
398. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/23/2014
399. Prince Devitt, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/23/2014
400. Kota Ibushi, El Desperado, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Gedo NJPW 3/23/2014
401. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/23/2014
3/24/2014
402. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/24/2014 
403. Luke Harper vs. John Cena WWE 3/24/2014
404. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/24/2014
3/27/2014
405. Shawn Michaels vs. El Matador WWE 4/5/1992
406. The Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts WWE 4/5/1992
407. Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper WWE 4/5/1992
408. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair WWE4/5/1992
409. Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs. Haku & The Barbarian WWE 3/24/1991
410. The British Bulldog vs. The Warlord WWE 3/24/1991
411. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WWE 3/24/1991
412. Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts WWE 3/24/1991
413. The Undertaker vs. Jimmy Snuka WWE 3/24/1991
414. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE 3/24/1991
415. Genichiro Tenryu & Kōji Kitao vs. Crush & Smash WWE 3/24/1991
416. Big Boss Man vs. Mr. Perfect WWE 3/24/1991
417. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Hulk Hogan WWE 3/24/1991
3/28/1992
418. Jimmy Garvin & Michael Hayes vs. Terry Taylor & Greg Valentine WCW 5/171992
419. Johnny B. Badd vs. Tracey Smothers WCW 5/17/1992
420. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 5/17/1992
421. Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes WCW 5/17/1992
422. The Super Invader vs. Todd Champion WCW 5/17/1992
423. Richard Morton vs. Big Josh WCW 5/17/1992
424. Brian Pillman vs. Z-Man WCW 5/17/1992
425. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka WCW 5/17/1992
426. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, & Nikita Koloff vs. Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Bobby Eaton, & Larry Zabyszko WCW 5/17/1992
427. Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 10/31/1998
428. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams AJPW 9/3/1993
429. Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader AJPW 2/27/2000
430. Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/12/1998
3/29/2014
431. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Takashi Sugiura NOAH 3/4/2007
432. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2002
433. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/2003
434. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Shiro Koshinaka 6/12/2003
3/30/2014
435. Brian Pillman vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 6/20/1992
436. Ron Simmons vs. Terry Taylor WCW 6/20/1992
437. Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/20/1992
438. Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, & Barry Windham vs. Steve Austin, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton WCW 6/20/1992
439. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams WCW 6/20/1992
440. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal WWE 4/1/2001
441. Tazz, Bradshaw, & Faarooq vs. Val Venis, The Goodfather, & Bull Buchanan WWE 4/1/2001
442. Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show WWE 4/1/2001
443. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test WWE 4/1/2001
444. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Beniot WWE 4/1/2001
445. Chyna vs. Ivory WWE 4/1/2001
446. Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon WWE 4/1/2001
447. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Christian vs. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley WWE 4/1/2001
448. 19 Man Gimmick Battle Royale WWE 4/1/2001
449. The Undertaker vs. Triple H WWE 4/1/2001
450. The Rock vs. Steve Austin WWE 4/1/2001
4/3/2004
451. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/25/2004
452. Chris Hero vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/13/2009
453. Go Shiozaki vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2011
454. Toshiaki Kawada vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/24/2010
4/4/2014
455. Cyber Kong, Super Shisa & Super Shenlong vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, "Jimmy" Kanda & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
456. K-ness & Kotoka vs. "Jimmy" Kagetora & Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
457. Ricochet vs. "Jimmy" Susumu Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
458. Naruki Doi, Rich Swann,& Syachihoko BOY vs. Don Fuji, HUB & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
459. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
460. BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation vs. Shingo Takagi & Yamato Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
461. CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
4/6/2014
462. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H WWE 4/6/2014
463. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Kane. Billy Gunn, & Road Dogg WWE 4/6/2014
464. 31 Man Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale WWE 4/6/2014
465. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 4/6/2014
466. Brock Lesnar vs. the Undertaker WWE 4/6/2014
467. Divas Championship Invitational WWE 4/6/2014
468. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/6/2014
4/7/2014
469. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/6/2014
470. Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe, &Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/6/2014
471. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jax Dane & Rob Conway NJPW 4/6/2014
472. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 4/6/2014\
473. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 4/6/2014
474. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/6/2014
475. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 4/6/2014
476. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/6/2014
477. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 4/6/2014
4/10/2014
478. Shinya Hashimoto vs The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1992
479. Hashimoto, Chono & Fujinami vs Tenryu, Hara, & Ishikawa NJPW 8/2/1993
480. Yuji Nagata vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/28/2004
4/12/2014
481. Strong Man, Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado NJPW 5/3/2012
482. Ryusuke Taguchi & KUSHIDA vs Taka Michinoku & Taichi NJPW 5/3/2012
483. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs Gedo & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2012
484. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki NJPW 5/3/2012
485. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 5/3/2012
486. Yuji Nagata & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 5/3/2012
487. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson NJPW 5/3/2012
488. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 5/3/2012
489. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/3/2012
490. Nikita Koloff & Ricky Steamboat vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Brian Pillman WCW 7/12/1992
491. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin WCW 7/12/1992
492. Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
493. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff WCW 7/12/1992
494. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
495. Big Van Vader vs. Sting WCW 7/12/1992
496. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
4/13/2014
497. Takashi Sugiura, Suwa, Masaji Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Mitsuo Momota, & Katsuhiko Nakajima NOAH 7/18/2005
498. Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs. Tamon Honda & Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/18/2005
499. Akitoshi Saito, Shiro Koshinaka, Masao Inoue, & Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue, Naoki Sano, Jun Izumida, & Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/18/2005
500. Mushiking Terry vs. Black Mask NOAH 7/18/2005
501. Kenta vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru NOAH 7/18/2005
502. Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jun Akiyama & Makoto Hashi 7/18/2005
503. Takeshi Rikio vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NOAH 7/18/2005
504. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 7/18/2005
505. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
506. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada NOAH 7/18/2005


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my updated list for April so far.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Suttons (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neal (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neal
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neal VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asev & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neal
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asev & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxson VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederick Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)


----------



## RKing85

week in Vegas meant no watching wrestling for me.

Best of SNME Disc 1 - 11 matches (Hogan/Orton, Piper/Orndorff, Hogan/Funk, Orton/Mr. T, Steamboat/Roberts, Savage/Roberts, Hogan/Orndorff, Battle Royal, Bulldogs/Hart Foundation, Savage/Honky, Hart/Savage)

Total for second half of April - 11
Year to date total - 232


----------



## smitlick

1486.. Its been May for an hour an a half here so I technically watched the OPW show during two months 



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/2/13
1120. Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 27/2/13
1121. Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 6/3/13
1122. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 13/3/13
1123. Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 20/3/13
1124. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 27/3/13
1125. Kane vs Antonio Cesaro
1126. The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 3/4/13
1127. The Miz vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 10/4/13
1128. Tons of Funk & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield
1129. Jack Swagger vs Yoshi Tatsu
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 5
1130. Delfin vs Caras
1131. Sasuke vs Caras
1132. Sasuke vs Caras
1133. Delfin vs Pantera
1134. Sasuke/Lee vs Delfin/Naniwa
1135. Mask vs Michinoku
1136. Sasuke/Kendo/Shimoda vs Delfin/Naniwa/Hasegawa
1137. Jay vs Sasuke
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
1138. Steen vs Taylor
1139. Ciampa vs Cage
1140. Gargano vs Mack
1141. Fox vs Strong
1142. Younger vs Ryan
1143. ACH vs Nese
1144. O'Reilly vs Trent?
1145. Elgin vs Swann
1146. Cole/Bucks vs Hooligans/Perkins
1995 Yearbook Disc 13
1147. Hart vs DBS
1148. RVD vs Kroffat
1149. Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue
1150. Aguayo/Konnan/Parka/Octagon vs Pentagon/Caras/Estrada/Ano
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 6
1151. Sasuke/Zebra vs Naniwa/Pogo
1152. Sasuke/Mask/Nakajima vs Boy/Sato/Shiryu
1153. Pantera vs Delfin
1154. Sasuke/Mask/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1155. Shiryu vs Sasuke
1156. Teioh/Shiryu vs Michinoku/Funaki
1157. Togo vs Collins
1158. Michinoku vs Tanaka
1159. Saint vs Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 14
1160. Hashimoto/Hirata vs Chono/Tenzan
1161. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera
1162. Han vs Yammamoto
1163. Anjoh vs Sano
1164. Winners vs Marabunta
1165. Octagoncito/Sagrada/Tororito/Munequito vs Espectrico/Espectrito II/Parkita/Guerrera
1166. Parka/Octagon/Misterio Jr/Santo vs Pentagon/Panther/Psicosis/Guerrera
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2
1167. Younger vs Cage
1168. Gargano vs Steen
1169. Elgin vs Strong
1170. ACH vs O'Reilly
1171. B-Boy/Mack/Ciampa vs Best Friends
1172. Gargano vs Elgin
1173. Younger vs O'Reilly
1174. Bucks/Cole vs Fox/Swann/LeRae
1175. O'Reilly vs Elgin
Michinoku Pro Disc 7
1176. Sasuke vs Shiryu
1177. Liger/Hamada/Naniwa vs Togo/Michinoku/Funaki
1178. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin
1179. Casas vs Sasuke
1180. Togo/Shiryu/Funaki/Collins vs Hamada/Delfin/Astro/Otsuka
1181. Mask vs Teioh
1182. Michinoku/Togo/Teioh/Funaki vs Delfin/Mask/Naniwa/Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 15
1183. King vs Dantes
1184. Tiger vs Kanemoto
1185. Lawler vs Hart
1186. Toyota vs Kong
1187. Hayabusa vs Oya
1188. Misawa/Kobashi/Asako vs Kawada/Taue/Honda
PWX Funny Draws Money
1189. Everett vs Lude
1190. Melissa vs Yim
1191. Cabana vs Riley
1192. Ryan vs Manning
1193. Konley vs Striker
PWX Us vs The World
1194. Striker vs Page
1195. Melissa vs Yim
1196. Cabana vs Ryan
Michinoku Pro Disc 8
1197. Saint vs Hoshikawa
1198. Shinzaki vs Hayabusa
1199. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Hamada/Yakushiji
1200. Togo/Teioh vs Delfin/Santo
1201. Togo/Teioh/Michinoku/Funaki/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin/Mask/Hamada/Naniwa
1202. Shinzaki vs Michinoku
1203. Sasuke/Hamada/Naniwa/Yakushiji vs Togo/Teioh/Funaki/Shiryu
1204. Michinoku vs Delfin
WWE NXT 17/10/13
1205. The Ascension vs Neville/Graves
1206. Paige/Emma vs BFFs
1207. Zayn vs Dallas
WWE Main Event 17/4/13
1208. Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Main Event 24/4/13
1209. Gauntlet Match
WWE NXT 24/10/13
1210. Emma vs Sasha Banks
1211. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 31/10/13
1212. Paige vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 7/11/13
1213. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 14/11/13
1214. Bayley/Charlotte vs The BFFs
1215. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
BATTLEWAR 12
1216. Radioactive Wave vs 3.0
1217. Buxx Belmar vs Mike Bailey
1218. The Rock N Roid Express vs TDT
1219. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
Wrestling Spectacular 2
1220. Gene Snitsky vs Michael Tarver
1221. Tommy Dreamer & Rudeboy Riley vs X-Pac & Logan Black
1222. Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita
1223. Luke Gallows vs Matt Morgan
1224. Angelina Love vs Mickie James
Michinoku Pro Disc 9
1225. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada (1/14/1997)
1226. Dick Togo vs. Yakushiji (3/1/1997)
1227. El Gran Hamada vs. Funaki (3/1/1997)
1228. Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke (3/1/1997)
1229. Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku (3/1/1997)
1230. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Motegi vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada/Gran 

Naniwa/Yakushiji (3/16/1997)
1231. Tiger Mask/Hayabusa/Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Super Boy 
Michinoku Pro Disc 10
1232. Great Sasuke vs. Funaki (5/11/1997)
1233. Shinzaki/El Gran Hamada vs. Great Sasuke/Tiger Mask (6/22/1997)
1234. Great Sasuke vs. Super Boy (8/24/1997)
1235. Dick Togo vs. Great Sasuke (8/31/1997)
1236. TAKA Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask (9/23/1997)
Michinoku Pro Disc 11
1237. Undertaker vs. Hakushi (10/10/1997)
1238. Super Delfin/Hoshikawa/Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Funaki (10/10/1997)
1239. Great Sasuke vs. TAKA Michinoku (10/10/1997)
1240. Mens Teoh/Funaki vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin (11/2/1997)
1241. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin vs. Mens Teoh/Funaki (11/9/1997)
1242. Super Delfin/Genjin/Kozumi vs. Great Sasuke/Yakushiji/Fukuoka (12/1/1997)
1243. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke/Solar I (12/7/1997)
1995 Yearbook Disc 16
1244. Misterio Jr/Octagon/Muneco vs Psicosis/Guerrera/Panther
1245. Munequito vs Espectrito
1246. Santo/Misterio Jr/Parka/Octagon vs Fuerza/Estrada/Pentagon/Psicosis
1247. Jericho vs Dragon
1248. Kakihara/Kanehara vs Anjoh/Takayama
WWE NXT 21/11/13
1249. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1250. Aiden English vs Adrian Neville
1251. Leo Kruger vs Sami Zayn
WWE Main Event 1/5/13
1252. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/5/13
1253. Antonio Cesaro vs Randy Orton
Michinoku Pro Disc 12
1254. Dos Caras vs Tiger Mask
1255. Sasuke/Delfin/Tiger vs Caras/Hamada/Solar I
1256. TAKA Michinoku vs Funaki
1257. Togo/Teioh vs Sasuke/Delfin
1258. Mens Teioh vs Funaki
1259. Togo/Funaki/Super vs Sasuke/Hamada/Tiger
1260. Shinzaki/Hayabusa vs Kanemura/Gannosuke
Best of WCW Cruiserweights Set Disc 1
1261. Juvi vs Psicosis
1262. Booker vs Malenko
1263. Jericho vs Ultimo
1264. Magnum/Nobunaga vs Public Enemy
1265. Suwa vs Juvi
1266. Jericho vs Ultimo
1267. Doc Dean vs Hayashi
1268. Finley vs Bret
1269. Mysterio vs Malenko
1270. Lizmark vs Ultimo
1271. Psicosis vs Eddie
1272. Juvi vs Mysterio
1273. Parka/Dandy vs Calo/Ciclope
1274. Silver King vs Jericho
1275. Psicosis/Juvi vs Parka/Dandy
1276. Finley vs Benoit
1277. Jericho vs Houston
1278. Nobunaga vs Ultimo
1995 Yearbook Disc 17
1279. Sakuraba/Sano vs Malenko/Anjoh 
1280. Ozaki vs Kansai
1281. Michaels vs Jarrett
1282. Taue vs Kobashi
1283. Misawa vs Kawada
1284. Hart vs Hakushi
C*4/ISW Fighting Back 3 Wrestling With Cancer
1285. Lovely/**** vs Rukin/Hawke vs D'Milo/Eddy vs The Incredible Hunks
1286. Nyx/Bamboo vs Belmar/Jacques vs Iron/Skye vs Fury/Kraven
1287. Addy Starr vs Pinkie Sanchez
1288. Beef Wellington vs Twiggy
1289. Matt Cross vs Michael Von Payton
1290. Badd Boys vs Food Fighters
1291. Belmar vs Rukin vs Jacques vs Hawke
1292. Bailey/London vs Super Smash Brothers
1995 Yearbook Disc 18
1293. Hayabusa vs Gladiator
1294. Muto vs Koshinaka
Cruiserweights Disc 2
1295. Nagata vs Saturn
1296. Magnum vs Ultimo
1297. Eddie vs Konnan
1298. Juvi vs Jericho
1299. Flynn vs Finley
1300. Jericho vs Malenko
1301. Saito vs Ultimo
1302. Villano IV & V vs Juvi & Psicosis
1303. Malenko vs Horowitz
1304. Finley vs Eddie
1305. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1306. Eddie vs Juvi
1307. Jericho vs Rey Jr
1308. Juvi vs Psicosis
1309. Suwa vs Flynn
1310. Damien vs Chavo Jr
1995 Yearbook Disc 19
1311. Sasaki vs Hashimoto
1312. Muto vs Chono
1313. Hashimoto vs Tenzan
1314. Flair vs Muto
1315. Muto vs Hashimoto
Cruiserweights Disc 3
1316. Eddie vs Magnum
1317. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Lizmark
1318. Juvi vs Kidman
1319. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1320. Kanyon vs Lizmark
1321. Hennig vs Malenko
1322. Juvi vs Psicosis
1323. Kidman vs Psicosis
1324. Juvi vs Tokyo
1325. Jericho vs Chavo Jr
1326. Malenko vs Hayashi
1327. Hayashi vs Kourageous
1328. Jericho vs Wright
1329. Rey Jr vs Armstrong
1330. Hayashi vs Dinsmore
1331. Headbangers vs Pitbulls
1995 Yearbook Disc 20
1332. Fujiwara vs Taka
1333. Michaels vs Razor
1334. Aja Kong vs Kansai
1335. Inoue/Inoue vs Toyota/Hasegawa
1336. Hayabusa vs Oya
1337. Toyota vs Hokuto
WWE NXT 28/11/13
1338. Yoshi Tatsu vs Antonio Cesaro
1339. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1340. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 5/12/13
1341. Natalya vs Paige
1342. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 12/12/13
1343. Kassius Ohno vs Alexander Rusev
1344. Natalya & Bayley vs The BFFs
1345. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 19/12/13
1346. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro & Leo Kruger
1347. Paige vs Sasha Banks
1348. The Ascension vs The American Pitbulls
1349. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 26/12/13
1350. William Regal vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 15/5/13
1351. Seth Rollins vs Kane
WWE Main Event 22/5/13
1352. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E Langston
WWE Main Event 29/5/13
1353. Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 5/6/13
1354. Sheamus vs Antonio Cesaro
Cruiserweights Disc 4
1355. Juvi vs Kourageous
1356. Jericho vs Disco
1357. Hayashi vs Lane
1358. Juvi vs Kourageous
1359. Juvi vs Garza
1360. Juvi vs Silver King
1361. Finlay vs Brad Armstrong
1362. Hayashi vs Juvi
1363. Juvi vs Kidman
1364. Ultimo vs Rey Jr
1365. Saturn vs Psicosis
1366. Kidman vs Psicosis
1367. Psicosis vs Dragon
1368. Parka/Villano V/Ciclope vs Psicosis/Calo/Chavo Jr
1369. Jericho vs Iaukea
1370. Jericho vs Raven
Death of WCW Disc 1
1371. Hogan vs Sting
1372. Hogan vs Sting
1373. Traylor/Steiners vs Konnan/Norton/Bagwell
1374. Bret vs Flair
1375. Nash vs Traylor
1376. Outsiders vs Bloom/Enos
Death of WCW Disc 2
1377. Outsiders vs Steiners
1378. Sting vs Hogan
1379. Hogan/Nash vs Sting/Savage
1380. Giant/Savage/Sting vs Hogan/Outsiders
1381. Goldberg vs Renegade
Cruiserweights Disc 5
1382. Kidman vs Hayashi
1383. Kidman vs Lane
1384. Jericho vs Finlay
1385. LWO vs Chavo Jr/Lizmark/Parka/Ciclope
1386. Benoit/Malenko vs Wright/Disco
1387. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1388. Rey Jr vs Calo
1389. Jericho vs Kanyon
1390. Juvi vs Iaukea
1391. Jericho vs Psicosis
1392. Eddie vs Saturn
1393. Kidman vs Juvi
WWE Main Event 12/6/13
1394. The Miz vs Cody Rhodes
CZW High Stakes V
1395. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James
1396. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer
1397. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
1398. Beaver Boys vs Front
1399. Excellent/LuFisto vs Cherry/Parks
1400. Azrieal/Dickinson/OI4K vs Colon/Busick/Juicy Product
1401. Gulak vs Fox
WWE Main Event 19/6/13
1402. The Shield vs The Usos/Justin Gabriel
1403. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 26/6/13
1404. Dean Ambrose vs Christian
WWE Main Event 3/7/13
1405. Damien Sandow vs Christian
WWE Main Event 10/7/13
1406. Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 17/7/13
1407. Christian vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 24/7/13
1408. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
AAW Defining Moment 2013
1409. Cabana/Miller vs Lawrence/Crane
1410. ACH vs Rose
1411. KFM vs ZG
1412. Kingston vs Jacobs
1413. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
1414. Young vs Edwards
1415. Elgin vs Walker
1416. Hollister vs Cannon
Cruiserweights Disc 6
1417. Eddie vs Dean
1418. Kidman vs Chavo
1419. Jericho vs Eddie
1420. Eddie vs Saturn
1421. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1422. Dean vs Raven
1423. Kidman vs Jericho
1424. Rey Jr vs Dandy
1425. Juvi vs Hayashi
1426. Juvi vs Hayashi
1427. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1428. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1429. Kidman vs Chavo
1430. Eddie vs Raven
Cruiserweights Disc 7
1431. Kidman vs Juvi
1432. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1433. Bret vs Benoit
1434. Juvi vs Calo
1435. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1436. Benoit vs Smiley
1437. Kanyon vs Magnum
1438. Saturn vs Silver King
1439. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1440. Bret vs Dean
1441. Kidman vs Eddie
1442. Saturn vs Silver King
1443. Benoit vs Iaukea
1444. Kidman vs Eddie
Death of WCW Disc 3
1445. Savage vs Sting
1446. Goldberg vs Raven
1447. Hogan vs Savage
1448. Bagwell/Norton vs Rick Steiner/Luger
1449. The Outsiders vs Sting/Giant
Death of WCW Disc 4
1450. Luger/Nash vs Hogan/Giant
1451. Sting vs Giant
1452. Adams vs Giant
1453. DDP vs Savage
1454. Goldberg vs Hall
1455. Goldberg vs Hogan
Cruiserweights Disc 8
1456. Rey Jr vs Villano V
1457. Disco vs Silver King
1458. Benoit/Dean vs Scott/Steve Armstrong
1459. ***** Casas vs Dick Togo
1460. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1461. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1462. Benoit vs Kanyon
1463. Juvi/Eddie vs Kidman
1464. Eddie vs Villano V
1465. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1466. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1467. Disco vs Shiima
1468. Jericho vs Booker
WWE Main Event 31/7/13
1469. R-Truth vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 7/8/13
1470. The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos
WWE Main Event 14/8/13
1471. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 21/8/13
1472. The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 28/8/13
1473. The Prime Time Players vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 4/9/13
1474. The Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
SWE Crossing The Line
1475. Drew Gulak vs MK McKinnan
1476. Mark Haskins vs Drake Younger
1477. Stixx vs Soldier Ant
1478. El Ligero vs AR Fox vs Tommy End
1479. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
1480. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet

May 

OPW All Or Nothing
1481. Matt Tremont vs Jaka
1482. Amasis vs Sonjay Dutt
1483. Mascara Celestial vs Ophidian
1484. Scot Summers vs Chris Dickinson
WWE Main Event 11/9/13
1485. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 18/9/13
1486. Dolph Ziggler vs Curtis Axel


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my updated list for the end of April.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neal (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neal
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neal VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asev & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neal
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asev & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxson VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase


Grand total so far 1129


----------



## Miguel De Juan

End of the Month Report: 542


Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
*3/1/2014*
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
*3/3/2014*
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
*3/6/2014*
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
*3/7/2014*
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
*03/09/2014*
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA *3/9/2014*
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
*3/12/2014*
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
*3/13/2014*
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
*03/14/2014*
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994
03/16/2014
351. Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2014
352. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/15/2014
353. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 3/15/2014
354. Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 3/15/2014
355. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Jado, & Gedo NJPW 3/15/2014
356. Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/15/2014\
357. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/15/2014
258. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 3/15/2014
259. Davey Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/15/2014
3/17/2014
360. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/17/2014
361. Goldust vs. Fandango WWE 3/17/2014
362. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 3/17/2014
363. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs. Tracey Smothers & Steve Armstrong WCW 5/19/1991
364. Ricky Morton vs. Dan Spivey WCW 5/19/1991
365. Nikita Koloff vs. Tommy Rich WCW 5/19/1991
366. Dustin Rhodes vs. Terrance Taylor WCW 5/19/1991
367. Big Josh vs. Black Bart WCW 5/19/1991
368. Oz vs. Tim Parker WCW 5/19/1991
3/18/2014
369. Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman WCW 5/19/1991
370. El Gigante vs. Sid Vicious WCW 5/19/1991
371. Ron Simmons vs. Butch Reed WCW 5/19/1991
372. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 5/19/1991
373. Bobby Eaton vs. Arn Anderson WCW 5/19/1991
374. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami WCW 
3/22/2014
375. Sho Tanaka vs.Yohei Komatsu NJPW 3/22/2014
376. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yuji Nagata vs.Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yan, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/22/2014 
377. Bushi Kushida, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taka Michinoku, & Taichi NJPW 3/22/2014
378. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/22/2014
379. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii,& Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/22/2014
380. Shelton Benjamin vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/22/2014
381. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/22/2014
382. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/22/2014
383. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/22/2014
3/23/2014
384. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka WWE 4/4/1993
385. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Samu & Fatu WWE 4/4/1993
386. Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster vs. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake WWE 4/4/1993
387. The Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzales WWE 4/4/1993
388. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 4/4/1993
389. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart WWE 3/20/1994
390. Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
391. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon WWE 3/20/1994
392. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
393. Kushida & Bushi vs. Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/23/2014
394. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taichi & Taka Michinoku vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Tiger Mask Iv NJPW 3/23/2014
395. Kazushi Sakuraba, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jado, Takashi Iizuka, & Toru Yano NJPW 3/23/2014
396. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 3/23/2014
397. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 3/23/2014
398. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/23/2014
399. Prince Devitt, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/23/2014
400. Kota Ibushi, El Desperado, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Gedo NJPW 3/23/2014
401. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/23/2014
3/24/2014
402. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/24/2014 
403. Luke Harper vs. John Cena WWE 3/24/2014
404. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/24/2014
3/27/2014
405. Shawn Michaels vs. El Matador WWE 4/5/1992
406. The Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts WWE 4/5/1992
407. Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper WWE 4/5/1992
408. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair WWE4/5/1992
409. Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs. Haku & The Barbarian WWE 3/24/1991
410. The British Bulldog vs. The Warlord WWE 3/24/1991
411. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WWE 3/24/1991
412. Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts WWE 3/24/1991
413. The Undertaker vs. Jimmy Snuka WWE 3/24/1991
414. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE 3/24/1991
415. Genichiro Tenryu & Kōji Kitao vs. Crush & Smash WWE 3/24/1991
416. Big Boss Man vs. Mr. Perfect WWE 3/24/1991
417. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Hulk Hogan WWE 3/24/1991
3/28/1992
418. Jimmy Garvin & Michael Hayes vs. Terry Taylor & Greg Valentine WCW 5/171992
419. Johnny B. Badd vs. Tracey Smothers WCW 5/17/1992
420. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 5/17/1992
421. Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes WCW 5/17/1992
422. The Super Invader vs. Todd Champion WCW 5/17/1992
423. Richard Morton vs. Big Josh WCW 5/17/1992
424. Brian Pillman vs. Z-Man WCW 5/17/1992
425. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka WCW 5/17/1992
426. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, & Nikita Koloff vs. Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Bobby Eaton, & Larry Zabyszko WCW 5/17/1992
427. Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 10/31/1998
428. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams AJPW 9/3/1993
429. Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader AJPW 2/27/2000
430. Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/12/1998
3/29/2014
431. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Takashi Sugiura NOAH 3/4/2007
432. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2002
433. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/2003
434. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Shiro Koshinaka 6/12/2003
3/30/2014
435. Brian Pillman vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 6/20/1992
436. Ron Simmons vs. Terry Taylor WCW 6/20/1992
437. Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/20/1992
438. Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, & Barry Windham vs. Steve Austin, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton WCW 6/20/1992
439. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams WCW 6/20/1992
440. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal WWE 4/1/2001
441. Tazz, Bradshaw, & Faarooq vs. Val Venis, The Goodfather, & Bull Buchanan WWE 4/1/2001
442. Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show WWE 4/1/2001
443. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test WWE 4/1/2001
444. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Beniot WWE 4/1/2001
445. Chyna vs. Ivory WWE 4/1/2001
446. Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon WWE 4/1/2001
447. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Christian vs. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley WWE 4/1/2001
448. 19 Man Gimmick Battle Royale WWE 4/1/2001
449. The Undertaker vs. Triple H WWE 4/1/2001
450. The Rock vs. Steve Austin WWE 4/1/2001
4/3/2004
451. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/25/2004
452. Chris Hero vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/13/2009
453. Go Shiozaki vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2011
454. Toshiaki Kawada vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/24/2010
*4/4/2014*
455. Cyber Kong, Super Shisa & Super Shenlong vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, "Jimmy" Kanda & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
456. K-ness & Kotoka vs. "Jimmy" Kagetora & Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
457. Ricochet vs. "Jimmy" Susumu Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
458. Naruki Doi, Rich Swann,& Syachihoko BOY vs. Don Fuji, HUB & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
459. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
460. BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation vs. Shingo Takagi & Yamato Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
461. CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
*4/6/2014*
462. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H WWE 4/6/2014
463. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Kane. Billy Gunn, & Road Dogg WWE *4/6/2014*
464. 31 Man Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale WWE 4/6/2014
465. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 4/6/2014
466. Brock Lesnar vs. the Undertaker WWE 4/6/2014
467. Divas Championship Invitational WWE 4/6/2014
468. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/6/2014
*4/7/2014*
469. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/6/2014
470. Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe, &Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/6/2014
471. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jax Dane & Rob Conway NJPW 4/6/2014
472. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 4/6/2014\
473. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 4/6/2014
474. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/6/2014
475. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 4/6/2014
476. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/6/2014
477. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 4/6/2014
*4/10/2014*
478. Shinya Hashimoto vs The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1992
479. Hashimoto, Chono & Fujinami vs Tenryu, Hara, & Ishikawa NJPW 8/2/1993
480. Yuji Nagata vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/28/2004
4/12/2014
481. Strong Man, Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado NJPW 5/3/2012
482. Ryusuke Taguchi & KUSHIDA vs Taka Michinoku & Taichi NJPW 5/3/2012
483. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs Gedo & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2012
484. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki NJPW 5/3/2012
485. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 5/3/2012
486. Yuji Nagata & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 5/3/2012
487. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson NJPW 5/3/2012
488. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 5/3/2012
489. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/3/2012
490. Nikita Koloff & Ricky Steamboat vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Brian Pillman WCW 7/12/1992
491. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin WCW 7/12/1992
492. Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
493. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff WCW 7/12/1992
494. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
495. Big Van Vader vs. Sting WCW 7/12/1992
496. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
*4/13/2014*
497. Takashi Sugiura, Suwa, Masaji Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Mitsuo Momota, & Katsuhiko Nakajima NOAH 7/18/2005
498. Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs. Tamon Honda & Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/18/2005
499. Akitoshi Saito, Shiro Koshinaka, Masao Inoue, & Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue, Naoki Sano, Jun Izumida, & Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/18/2005
500. Mushiking Terry vs. Black Mask NOAH 7/18/2005
501. Kenta vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru NOAH 7/18/2005
502. Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jun Akiyama & Makoto Hashi 7/18/2005
503. Takeshi Rikio vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NOAH 7/18/2005
504. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 7/18/2005
505. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
506. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada NOAH 7/18/2005
*4/18/2014*
507. Mitsuo Momota vs. Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
508. Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
509. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
510. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs. Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
511. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs. Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
512. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs. Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
513. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
514. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
515. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
516. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
*4/20/2014*
517. Scott Hall & Punisher Dice Morgan vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Masa Saito NJPW 3/19/1990
*4/25/2014*
518. Bull Nakano & Aja Kong vs. Akira Hokuto & Shinbu Kandori AJW 3/27/1994
519. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 9/19/2009
520. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kushida NJPW 4/12/2014
*4/26/2014*
521. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai Stardom 3/16/2014
522. Alpha Female vs. Io Shirai Stardom 4/29/2013
523. Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kandori AJW 4/2/1993
524. Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori AJW 12/6/1993
*4/27/2014*
525. Akira Hokuto vs Mima Shimoda AJW 8/30/1995
526. Akira Hokuto vs Mayumi Ozaki JWP 11/18/1993
527. Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards vs. Robbie E, Jessie Godderz, & DJ Z TNA 4/27/2014
528. Mr. Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw TNA 4/27/2014
529. Kurt Angle & Willow vs. Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud TNA 4/27/2014
530. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno TNA 4/27/2014
531. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 4/27/2014
532. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne TNA 4/27/2014
533. Bobby Roode vs. Bully Ray TNA 4/27/2014
534. Eric Young vs. Magnus TNA 4/17/2014
*4/30/2014*
535. Van Hammer & Danny Spivey vs. Johnny B. Badd & Cactus Jack WCW 12/28/1992
536. Big Van Vader & Dustin Rhodes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & The Barbarian WCW 12/28/1992
537. The Great Muta & Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 12/28/1992
538. Steve Williams & Sting vs. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts WCW 12/28/1992
539. Masahiro Chono vs. The Great Muta WCW 12/28/1992
540. Steve Williams vs. Ron Simmons WCW 12/28/1992
541. Shane Douglas & Ricky Steamboat vs. Barry Windham & Brian Pillman WCW 12/28/1992
542. Battlbowl Battle Royal WCW 12/28/1992


----------



## GREEK FREAK

2014 Match List


Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14*
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
*April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 *
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
*April 20th 
Hog Wild 96*
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14*
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
*April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96*
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
*April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12*
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
*Nitro – 9/16/96*
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
*April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14*
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
*Impact – 4/24/14*
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
*April 27th *
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
*TNA Sacrifice 14*
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14*
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
*April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14*
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
*April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96*
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
*Raw – 9/22/97 *
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
*Smackdown – 4/27/00*
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman



*Total= 627*


----------



## Punkhead

My list:



Spoiler: matches



WWE Raw 2013-12-16

1. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes

CZW Cage of Death XV

2. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)
3. Azrieal vs Andrew Everett vs Joe Gacy vs Tony Nese vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox (6-Way match)
4. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train
5. BLKOUT vs JT Dunn & David Starr (CZW Tag Team Championship)
6. Kimbr Lee vs Chrstina Von Eerie
7. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs Green Ant & Fire Ant
8. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson
9. DJ Hyde, Biff Busick & Sozio vs Jake Crist, Dave Crist & Neveah
10. Shane Strickland vs Alex Colon (CZK Wired TV Championship)
11. Rory Mondo, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs Devon Moore, Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen (Cage of Death)

Spike Video Games Awards 2003

12. Rey Mysterio & Trish Stratus vs Chris Jericho & Victoria

WWE Raw Old School 2014-01-06

13. The Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & The Usos
14. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
15. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
16. The Real Americans vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
17. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
18. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs The Bella Twins
19. 3MB vs Too Cool
20. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

WWE Raw 2013-12-23

21. Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatt Family
22. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
23. The Shield vs CM Punk, John Cena & Big E Langston

WWE Raw 2014-01-13

24. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos
25. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
26. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
27. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield
28. AJ Lee & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron
29. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
30. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
31. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
32. Wyatt Family vs The Usos (Steel Cage match)

WWE Raw 2013-12-30

33. CM Punk vs Seth Rollins
34. Fandango vs ig E Langston (Intercontinental Championship)
35. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
36. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
37. Daniel Bryan vs Eric Rowan
38. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt

EVOLVE 27 2014-01-12

39. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
40. Johnny Vandal & Maxwell Chicago vs Jay Cruz & Eddie Rios
41. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
42. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
43. Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor
44. Ricochet & AR Fox vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta
45. Johnny Gargano vs Uhaa Nation (Open the Freedom Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-01-20

46. Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston vs The Shield
47. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
48. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
49. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
50. AJ Lee & Tamina vs The Funcadactyls
51. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
52. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Raw 2013-10-07

53. Natalya, Eva Marie & JoJo vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendes

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-23

54. Mini Abismo *****, Dark Cuervo & Taya Valkyrie vs Mascarita Sagrada, Faby Apache & El Elegido
55. Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide vs Steve Pain, Toscano & Daga
56. Fenix, Cibernetico & Blue Demon Jr. vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Silver King

WWE Smackdown 2014-01-24

57. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs The Real Americans
58. Brodus Clay vs The Miz
59. AJ Lee vs Cameron
60. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
61. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
62. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
63. The Shield & New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston & The Usos

WCW Halloween Havoc 1991

64. El Gigante, Sting & Steiner Brothers vs Sting, Abdullah the Butcher, Cactus Jack, Diamond Studd & Big Van Vader (Chamber of Horros match)
65. The Creatures vs PN News & Big Josh
66. Beautiful Bobby vs Terrence Taylor
67. Jimmy Garvin vs Johnny B. Badd
68. Steve Austin vs Dustin Roades (WCW TV Championship)
69. Oz vs Bill Kazmaier
70. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
71. Flyin' Brian vs Richard Morton (WCW Light Heavyweight Championship)
72. Z-Man vs Rick Rude
73. The Patriots vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko (WCW Tag Team Championship)
74. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014

75. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
76. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
77. Randy Orton vs John Cena (WWE Unified Championship)
78. 30-Man Royal Rumble match

WWE Raw 2014-01-27

79. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Real Americans
80. Fandango vs R-Truth
81. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
82. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
83. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
84. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
85. AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina vs The Funkadactyls & Bella Twins
86. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena vs The Shield

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-30

87. Sexy Star, Magnifica & Mary Apache vs Jennifer Blake, Jarochita & Faaby Apache
88. Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
89. Los Psycho Circus vs La Secta (AAA Trios Championship)
90. Fenix, Cibernetico & El Mesias vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Daga & Texano Jr.

WWWF Heavyweight Wrestling 1966-01-13

91. Prince Iaukea vs Steve Stanley
92. Hector Serano vs Tomas Marin (2 out of 3 Falls match)
93. Antonio Pugliese vs Tony Altimore

Dragon Gate Infinity 324 2014-01-25

94. Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora vs Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa
95. Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa vs Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora
96. Dragon Kid vs Yosuke Santa Maria
97. Ken'ichiro Arai, Super Shisa & K-Ness vs BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu & Kzy
98. CIMA & Chichiro Tominaga vs Kotoka & Ryotsu Shimizu
99. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & U-T
100. YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong vs Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Jimmy Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Taniazaki Toyonaka Dolphin
101. Masato Yoshino vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Open the Dream Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-03

102. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston & Big E Langston
103. Christian vs Jack Swagger
104. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (Steel Cage match)(WWE Tag team Championship)
105. Zack Ryder vs Titus O'Neil
106. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
107. Wyatt Family vs dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods
108. Aksana vs Naomi
109. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

ROH 2014-01-25

110. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
111. RD Evans vs Mike Sells
112. RD Evans vs Michael Elgin
113. Matt taven vs Tadarius Thomas
114. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish

NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2014-02-02

115. TAKA & Taichi vs Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
116. YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Yujiro Takahashi vs Jushin Liger, BUSHI & Tiger Mask IV
117. Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
118. El Desperado, Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Yuji Nagata, Kota Ibushi & Manabu Nakanishi
119. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
120. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
121. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014

122. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
123. Baltic Seige vs Bloc Party
124. Mike Bennett vs Hallowicked
125. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield
126. Sonjay Dutt vs Eric Corvis
127. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
128. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace
129. Los Ice Creams & Batiri vs Osirian Portal, Colony & Icarus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-06

130. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs La Jarochita, Jennifer Blake & Faby Apache
131. Los Psycho Circus vs Psicosis, Texano J. & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr.
132. Silver King vs Fenix vs El Zorro vs El Mesias (Rey de Reyes 1/4 final)
133. La Secta vs Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico

NJPW The New Beginning 2014-02-09

134. Jushin Liger & El Desperado vs BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
135. Tama Tonga vs Minoru Suzuki
136. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
137. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Michael Tarver
138. Satoshi Kojima vs Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)
139. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii
140. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
141. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
142. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (IWGP Tag Team Championship)
143. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-10

144. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
145. Fandango vs Santino Marella
146. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
147. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
148. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
149. Dean Ambrose vs mark Henry (United States Championship)
150. Bella Twins & Cameron vs AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox
151. Randy Orton vs John Cena

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-14

152. Daniel Brya, Sheamus & Christian vs The Shield
153. Fandango vs The Miz
154. Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston (No. 1 Contendershit for Intercontinental Championship)
155. The Usos, Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel
156. Damien Sandow vs Darren Young
157. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

WWE Raw 2014-02-17

158. Daniel Bryan vs Christian
159. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
160. Fandango vs Santino Marella
161. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
162. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
163. Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal vs Big E (2 on 1 Hamdicap match)
164. Cesaro vs John Cena
165. Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family
166. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
167. Sheamus vs Randy Orton

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-13

168. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Apache vs Faby Apache, Jeniffer Blake & Aerostar
169. La Anarquia vs Mexican Powers
170. Monster Clown, Psycho Clown, Fenix & La Parka vs Jeff Jarrett, La Parka Negra, El Zorro & Texano Jr.

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-21

171. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger
172. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro
173. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
174. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
175. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
176. Sheamus vs Christian

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 Kickoff

177. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014

178. Big E vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship)
179. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
180. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
181. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
182. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
183. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
184. John Cena vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro vs Sheamus (Elimination Chamber match)(WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-24

185. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
186. Cesaro vs Big E
187. Sheamus vs Christian
188. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
189. Summer Rae vs Emma
190. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
191. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

NXT Arrival 2014-02-27

192. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro
193. CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawhey
194. The Ascentson vs Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship)
195. Paige vs Emma (NXT Women't Championship)
196. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas (Ladder match) (NXT Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-03-03

197. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Tag Team Championship)
198. Cesaro vs Big E
199. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
200. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino & Emma
201. Christian vs Sheamus
202. Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alicia Fox
203. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
204. Jack Swagger vs Big E
205. Daniel Bryan vs Batista

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-28

206. Mini Abismo *****, Mini Histeria & Mini Charly Manson vs Dinastia, Mascarite Sagrada & Mini Drago
207. Inferno Rockers vs Australian Suicide, Zumbi & Angelico
208. Black Warrior vs Psycho Clown vs Psicosis vs Texano Jr. (Rey de Reyes 1/2 final)

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-06

209. Taya Valkyrie, Sexy Star & Pentagon Jr. vs Jennifer Blake, Faby Apache & Drago
210. La Anarquia & Daga vs Mexican Powers & Fenix
211. Electroshock, Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico vs El Zorro, Chessman, Jeff Jarrett & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

WWE Raw 2014-03-10

212. John Cena vs Eric Rowan
213. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
214. Big E vs Jack Swagger
215. The Shield vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
216. Bella Twins vs AJ Lee & Tamina
217. Christian vs Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
218. Batista & Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan & Big Show

WWE Raw 2014-03-17

219. The Usos vs Real Americans
220. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
221. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
222. Fandango vs Goldust
223. The Funcadactyls vs AJ Lee & Tamina
224. Big Show, Big E, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Curtis Axel & Ryback
225. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-13

226. Sexy Lady, Steve Pain & SSexy Star vs Jennifer Blake, Drago & Faby Apache
227. Daga, Pentagon Jr. & Psicosis vs Australian Suicide, Angelico & Jack Evans
228. Silver King, El Hijo del Fantasma & Chessman vs Axel, Electroshock & Gronda
229. Psycho Clown, Cibernetico & La Parka vs Texano Jr., El Zorro & La Parka Negra

WWE Raw 2014-03-24

230. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
231. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
232. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & Ryback
233. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
234. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
235. John Cena vs Luke Harper
236. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Divas Championship)
237. The Shield vs The Real Americans

AAA Rey de Reyes 2014

238. Argenis vs Super Fly vs Australian Suicide vs Daga (4-Way match)(AAA Cruiserweight Championship)
239. Pentagon Jr. vs Eterno vs Steve Pain vs Ultimo Gladiador vs Fenix vs Crazy Boy vs Nino Hamburguesa vs Joe Lider (Domo de la Muerte)(Mask vs Hair)
240. Mascara Ano 200 Jr., Jeff Jarrett & Texano Jr. vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Cibernetico
241. Faby Apache, Dinastia, Alan Stone & Pimpinela Escarlata vs Sexy Star, Mini Charly Manson, Silver King & Mamba
242. Chessman vs Villano IV (AAA Latin American Championship)
243. Los Inferno Rockers vs Jack Evans & Angelico vs Drago & Aerostar vs El Hijo del Fantasma & Psicosis(AAA Tag Team Championship)
244. La Parka vs Black Warrior vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs El Zorro (Rey de Reyes final)

WWE Raw 2014-03-31

245. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
246. Summer Rae vs Natalya
247. Real Americans, Ryback & Curtis Aexl vs Los Matadores & The Usos
248. Fandango & Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
249. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
250. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Lumberjill match)
251. Roman Reigns vs Kane
252. Batista vs Randy Orton (No Disqualification match)

WWE Smackdown 2014-04-04

253. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
254. Real Americans vs Los Matadores

WWE Wrestlemania XXX

255. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (No. 1 Contendership for WWE Championship)
256. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
257. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
258. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena
259. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
260. Vickie Guerrero Invitational Battle Royal (Divas Championship)
261. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan (Triple Threat match) (WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-04-07

262. Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Sheamus & Big E
263. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino Marella & Emma
264. The Usos vs Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship)
265. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
266. Rey Mysterio vs Bad News Barrett
267. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder
268. Paige vs AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
269. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-03

270. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & La Jarochita
271. La Secta vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
272. Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Texano Jr. vs Los Psycho Circus

WWE Raw 2014-04-14

273. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
274. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
275. Paige vs Alicia Fox
276. Randy Orton & Batista vs The Usos
277. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
278. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
279. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
280. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
281. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
282. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Titus O'Neil, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett

WWE Main Event 2014-04-15

283. Los Matadores VS Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal
284. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
285. Divas Battle Royal (No. 1 Contendership for Divas Championship)
286. Big Show vs Jack Swagger

WWE Main Event 2014-04-08

287. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-10

288. Mini Psycho Clown & Mini Murder Clown vs Octagoncito & Mascarita Sagrada
289. Daga, Chessman & Steve Pain vs Alan Stone, Drago & Fenix
290. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, La Parka Negra & El Zorro vs Blue Demon Jr., Cibernetico & La Parka

WWE Raw 2014-04-21

291. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
292. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal & Hornswoggle
293. The Usos vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
294. Emma vs Layla
295. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
296. Paige vs Aksana
297. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
298. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena

WWE Main Event 2014-04-22

299. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
300. El Torito vs Hornswoggle
301. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
302. Jimmy Uso vs Ryback

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-17

303. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Aache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & Drago
304. Los Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
305. Eterno, Steve Pain & Pentagon Jr. vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
306. Cibernetico, La Parka & Fenix vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Black Warrior & Jeff Jarrett

WWE Raw 2014-04-28

307. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Tag Team Championship)
308. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
309. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
310. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
311. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
312. Los Matadores vs 3MB
313. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
314. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
315. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

WWE Main Event 2014-04-29

316. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
317. Paige vs Alicia Fox
318. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
319. Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus

100% Lucha

320. Sodrak vs El Pibe Alfajor


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450
April Total: 189

*2014 TOTAL: 1519*

Work commitments and life in general has ensured a month low with only 189 matches in the month of April. Mainly me keeping up with the Indies has suffered the most, as WWE and the Network have been the most easily accessible during all this hectic travel. Would like that to change, but for now I don't see that happening. 



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie Jamea vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton





Spoiler: April



-----4/3-----

WWE Wrestlemania 29 (4/7/13)
1. Sheamus, Big Show & Randy Orton vs The Shield
2. Mark Henry vs Ryback
3. Team Hell No vs Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston
4. Fandango vs Chris Jericho
5. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger 
6. The Undertaker vs CM Punk 
7. Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
8. John Cena vs The Rock

WWE SmackDown (6/12/03)
9. Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
10. Billy Gunn vs A-Train
11. Undertaker vs Johnny Stamboli
12. Chris Benoit & Rhyno vs Basham Brothers
13. John Cena vs Funaki
14. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/3/14)
15. Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode
16. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
17. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
18. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne 
19. Kenny King vs MVP

WWE NXT (4/3/14)
20. Emma vs Sasha Banks
21. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Jack Hurley 
22. Brodus Clay vs Xavier Woods
23. Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyler Breeze
24. Sami Zayn vs Cory Graves

-----4/6-----

WWE Wrestlemania 30 (4/6/14)
25. The Usos vs Rybaxel vs Los Matadores vs Real Americans
26. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
27. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
28. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
29. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
30. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
31. Vicki Guerrero Divas Invitational 
32. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Bootista

-----4/7-----

WWE RAW (4/7/14)
33. The Wyatts vs Shame-Us All, StupaCena & Big Zit-E Tit-E
34. Emma & Santino vs Faaaaaandaaaaango & Summer Rae
35. Bootista & Boreton vs Usos
36. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
37. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio 
38. Rusev vs Bland Jobber (Zack Ryder?)
39. AJ Lee vs Paige
40. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
41. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H

-----4/8-----

WWE Main Event (4/8/14)
42. The Shield vs The Wyatts
43. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
44. Alexander Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara

-----4/9-----

WWF Wrestlemania 13 (3/3/97)
45. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks
46. Rocky Maivia vs The Sultan
47. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust 
48. Owen Hart & Brittish Bulldog vs Vader & Mankind
49. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
50. Legion Of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Nation Of Domination
51. Sid Vicious vs Undertaker

-----4/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/10/14)
52. *10 Man Battle Royal
53. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany
54. Jessie & DJ Zema vs The Wolves
55. Magnus vs Eric Young

WWE NXT (4/10/14)
56. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
57. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
58. Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley
59. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Superstars (4/10/14)
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback
61. Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil

-----4/11-----

WCCW (2/23/83)
62. King Parsons vs The Dragon
63. Al Madril vs The Great Yatsu
64. David Von Erich vs Buddy Roberts

WCW Uncensored 1995
65. Dustin Rhodes vs Black Top Bully
66. Meng vs Retard Jim Duggan
67. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B ***
68. Randy Savage vs Avalanche
69. Big Bubba Rogers vs Sting
70. Harlem Heat vs Nasty Boys
71. Vader vs Hulk Hogan

WWE SmackDown (4/11/14)
72. Cesaro vs Big Show
73. Rybaxel vs Los Matadores
74. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
75. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
76. Santino vs Fandango
77. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Bootista, Randy Orton & Kane

-----4/12-----

IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday (3/9/14)
78. Alex Castle vs Frank Wyatt vs Zakk Sawyers vs Tripp Cassidy
79. Team IOU vs The Hooligans
80. Michael Elgin vs Danny Cannon
81. Mean & Rotten vs Two Star Heroes vs Russ Jones & Kaden Sade vs Angelus Layne & Thunderkitty vs Josh Crane & Dale Patricks
82. Johnny Rotten Sixx vs Todd Morton
83. White America vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
84. Hy Zaya, Matt Cage & Necro Butcher vs Gary Jay, Jack Thriller & Shane Mercer
85. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
86. Drake Younger vs Kyle O’Reilly vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose
87. Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West vs Corporal Robinson, Mickie Knuckles & Heidi Lovelace
88. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley

-----4/14-----

WWE RAW (4/14/14)
89. RVD vs Alberto Del Rio
90. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
91. Paige vs Alicia Fox
92. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Bootista
93. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
94. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
95. Swagger vs Sheamus
96. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
97. Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
98. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Rybaxel, Rusev, Bad News Barrett & Titus O'Neil

-----4/15-----

WWE Main Event (4/15/14)
99. Los Matadores vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
100. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
101. *10 Diva Battle Royal
102. Big Show vs Swagger

-----4/16-----

ROW High Octane (12/2013)
103. Team International vs Brothers Lockhart
104. Ryan Davidson vs Q
105. Ivan vs Michael

WWE No Way Out (2/23/03)
106. Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy
107. William Regal & Lance Storm vs RVD & Kane
108. Matt Hardy vs Billy Kidman
109. Undertaker vs Big Show
110. Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs Team Angle
111. Triple H vs Scott Steiner
112. Steve Austin vs Eric Bischoff
113. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

-----4/17-----

WWE No Way Out (6/17/12)
114. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
115. Santino vs Ricardo Rodriguez
116. Christian vs Cody Rhodes 
117. PTP vs Usos vs Primo & Epico vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel 
118. Layla vs Beth Phoenix
119. Sin Cara vs Hunico
120. CM Punk vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
121. Ryback vs Dan Delaney & Rob Grymes
122. John Cena vs Big Show

WWE NXT (4/17/14)
123. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English
124. Camacho vs Oliver Grey
125. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop
126. CJ Parker vs Great Khali
127. Jason Jordan & Ty Dillnger vs Jobbers
128. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
TNA Impact (4/17/14)
129. Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne
130. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
131. Willow vs Spud & EC3
132. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
133. Bobby Roode vs Gunner
134. Eric Young vs Abyss

-----4/18-----

WWE SmackDown (4/18/14)
135. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Alberto Del Rio
136. Paige vs Aksana
137. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
138. Rusev vs R-Truth
139. Santino vs Fandango 
140. Bootista vs Sheamus

-----4/21-----

WWE RAW (4/21/14)
141. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus
142. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
143. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
144. Emma vs Layla
145. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
146. Paige vs Aksana
147. Rusev vs Sin Cara 
148. The Wyatts vs John Cena

-----4/22-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/29/12)
149. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

WWF WrestleMania 17 (2001)
150. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
151. Taz & The Acolytes vs Right To Censor
152. Raven vs Kane vs Big Show
153. Eddie Guerrero vs Test
154. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
155. Chyna vs Ivory
156. Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon
157. Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
158. *19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal
159. Triple H vs Undertaker
160. Steve Austin vs The Rock 

-----4/24-----

TNA Impact Live (4/24/14)
161. Kurt Angle vs Rockstar Spud
162. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King
163. MVP vs Austin Aries
164. Beer Money vs Bully Ray & Gunner
165. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne 
166. Abyss vs Magnus 

WWE NXT (4/24/14)
167. Rusev vs Travis Tyler
168. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma 
169. Mason Ryan vs Tyson Kidd
170. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
171. Sami Zayn & The Usos vs Corey Graces & The Ascension 

-----4/25-----

WWE SmackDown (4/25/14)
172. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
173. Tamina Snuka vs Natalya 
174. Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso
175. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
176. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Layla 
177. The Shield vs Del Rio, Barrett, Sandow, Ryback & Titus O'Neil

-----4/28-----

WWE RAW (4/28/14)
178. The Usos vs Rybaxel
179. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
180. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
181. Cody Rhodes vs Alberto Del Rio
182. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater
183. Paige vs Brie Bella
184. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam 
185. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----4/30-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/26/87)
186. Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Ricky Steamboat, Brutus Beefcake & Jim Duggan vs The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, Danny Davis, Ron Bass & Harley Race 
187. The Fabulous Moolah, Rockin' Robin, Velvet McIntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels vs Sensational Sherri, The Glamour Girls, Donna Christanello & Dawn Marie 188. Strike Force, The Young Stallions, The Fabulous Rougeaus, The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs vs The Hart Foundation, The Islanders, Demolition, The Bolsheviks & The Dream Team 
189. André the Giant, One Man Gang, King Kong Bundy, Butch Reed, & Rick Rude vs Hulk Hogan, Paul Orndorff, Don Muraco, Ken Patera & Bam Bam Bigelow


----------



## bigbuxxx

I'm at 379 matches with 69 of those coming in April.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Forgot to post my results last month - currently at 648 as of this very moment



Spoiler: Matches as of 5/1/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)
March 1, 2014
304. Rick Rude vs Bruiser Brody (WCCW)
305. Abdullah the Butcher vs Manny Fernandez (NWA Worldwide 9/14/85)
306. The Dudley Boys vs The Eliminators for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
307. Lance Storm vs Rob Van Dam (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
308. Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Masato Yakushiji vs TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo & Mens Teoh (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
309. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2 for the ECW World Television Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
March 2, 2014
310. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
311. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
312. Shynron vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show #3)
313. Shane Strickland vs Pepper Parks vs Azrieal (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
314. MASADA vs Alexander James (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
315. Greg Excellent vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
316. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
317. OI4K vs The Juicy Product (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
318. Danny Havok vs Aeroboy in an International Deathmatch (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 3, 2014
319. Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
March 4, 2013
320. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
321. BLK OUT vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
322. Drew Gulak vs Lucky 13 for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 5, 2014
323. Colin Olsen vs Ty Colten vs Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux vs Matt Cross (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
324. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 6, 2014
325. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
326. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
327. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane Page vs Leah Von Dutch (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 7, 2014
328. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
329. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
330. The Usos vs Los Matadores for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
331. Larry Zybysko vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
332. Hollywood Hogan vs Sting for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
March 8, 2014
333. Taz vs Sabu (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
334. Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
335. Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
336. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
337. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
338. Jarek 1:20 vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling)
339. Alex Castle vs Brandon Espinosa vs Jeff O'Shea vs Mallaki Matthews (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
340. Matt Castle vs Zakk Sawyers (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
341. Team IOU vs Gary Jay & Pierre Abernathy (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
342. Green Ant vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2")
343. Motor City Machine Guns vs Speed Muscle (TNA Impact 6/12/08)
343. The Wolves & MVP vs Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/13)
344. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/14)
345. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH Glory by Honor IV9/17/05)
March 9, 2014
346. Terry Funk vs Stevie Richards vs The Sandman (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
347. Raven vs Terry Funk for the ECW World Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
348. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship (ROH "A Night of Tribute" 11/19/05)
349. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee (WSU "An Ultraviolent Affair" )
350. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
351. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer vs The Scene (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
352. BxB Hulk vs Sami Callihan (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
353. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabu & Jon Davis in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
354. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Akira Tozawa (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
355. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
356. Low Ki vs PAC (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
357. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the Open United Gate Championships (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
358. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
359. Michael Bennett vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
360. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
361. Cedric Alexander vs AJ Styles (PWX 1/19/14)
March 10, 2014
362. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
363. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
March 11, 2014
364. John Cena vs Erick Rowan (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
365. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
366. Sheamus vs Christian in a Memphis Street Fight (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
367. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Randy Orton & Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
March 12, 2014
368. Sami Callihan vs Sabu in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
369. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs CIMA vs Rich Swann vs Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
370. Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong (Chikara "Joshimania: Night 1" 12/2/11)
371. Sara Del Rey vs Kana (Chikara "Klunk in Love " 10/8/11)
372. Triple H vs CM Punk in a No DQ Match (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/19/11)
373. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
374. John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
March 13, 2014
375. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & R-Truth (WWE Main Event 3/12/14)
376. AJ Lee vs Natalya for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
377. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
378. The Scene vs Los Ben Jejos (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
379. Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
380. Low Ki, BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs PAC, Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
381. JT Dunn vs AR Fox {NEFW "Unglued)
382. Dan Barry, Bill Carr, Ken Scampi & Tim Hughes vs JT Dunn, Mark Shurman, Leon St. Giovanni & Max St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
383. Eric Corvis vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
384. Paige vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
385. The Ascension vs Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
386. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
387. Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
388. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
389. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
390. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson {NWA Force-1: Fight Club)
March 14, 2014
391. ? & ? vs ? & ? (FIP "Everything Burns" Pre-Show 3/14/14)
392. Josh Hess vs Jack Gallow (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
393. Larry Dallas vs Josh Hess (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
March 15, 2014
394. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "Anniversary Show " 3/6/14)
March 16, 2014
395. Yokozuna vs Koko B. Ware {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
396. Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
397. Shawn Michaels vs Maxx Moon {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
398. The Undertaker vs Damien Demento {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
399. Francis Kip Stevens vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
400. Ryan Rush vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
401. Stockade vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
402. Hania vs Dan Barry (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
March 17, 2014
403. Gail Kim vs Alissa Flash (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
404. Lei'D Tapa vs Ivelisse (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
405. Tara vs Mia Yim (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
406. Miss Tessmacher vs Santana (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
407. ODB vs Trinity (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
408. Jackie Moore vs Taryn Terrell (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
409. Hannah Blossom vs Sojo Bolt vs Taeler Hendrix (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
410. Velvet Sky vs Jillian Hall (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
411. Mickie James vs Serena Deeb (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
412. Gauntlet to crown the "Queen of the Knockouts" (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
March 18, 2014
413. Davey Richards vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2)
414. Mr. Touchdown vs Max Raptor (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
415. Jollyville Fuck Its vs Sean Hardrive & Danny Todd (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
416. Dave Cole vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
417. Usurper vs Addy Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
418.Worst Case Scenario vs Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 19, 2014
419. Seth Rollins vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
420. Big E vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
421. The Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
422. Jaka vs Matthew Justice (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 20, 2014
423. Blake Edward Balakus vs Aaron Epic (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
424. Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic vs Garden State Gods (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
425. TJ Marconi vs Darius Carter in a Last Man Standing Match with Chris Dickinson as Special Referee (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
426. Juicy Product vs Aaron Solo & Jonathan Cade (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
427. Earl Cooter vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
428. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
429. Ivelisse vs Leva for the SHINE Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
430. The Submission Squad vs The Savages (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
431. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
432. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
March 21, 2014
433. Sugar Dunkerton vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
434. Kobald vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 22, 2014
435. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
436. Adam Rose vs Camacho (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
437. Sasha Banks vs Bailey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
438. Sheamus vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
439. Estonian Thunderfrog vs Qefka the Quiet (Beyond Wrestling)
440. Estonian Thunderfrog & Drew Gulak vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 23, 2014
441. AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
442. Jaka vs Mike Quackenbush (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
443. The Rock vs Steve Austin for the WWF Championship (WWE Wrestlemania X7)
444. Mr. Perfect vs Terry Taylor (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
445. Marty Janetty vs ? (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
446. Ric Flair vs El Matador (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
March 24, 2014
447. The Steiner Brothers vs The Beverly Brothers (WWF Royal Rumble 1993)
March 25, 2014
448. Dan Barry & Ken Scampi vs The Super Smash Brothers (Beyond Wrestling "Off the Grid")
449. Tim Donst vs Colt Cabana (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
450. Devastation Corporation vs Green Ant & AssailAnt (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
451. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
452. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 26, 2014
453. Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
454. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
455. Kimber Lee vs Candice LeRae (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
456. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
457. The Beaver Boys vs Murderer's Row for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
458. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
459. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
460. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 28, 2014
461. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
462. Silas Young vs Adam Page (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
463. C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
464. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
465. Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
466. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc. (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
467. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
468. Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
469. Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
470. American Wolves vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
March 29, 2014
471. Christian vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
472. Luke Harper vs John Cena (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
473. Naomi vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
474. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
475. AJ Styles vs Tyler Black (IWA-MS 4/28/06)
March 30, 2014
476. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
477. Tamina Snuka, Aksana, Layla, Alicia Fox & Summer Rae vs Naomi, Cameron, Natalya, Eva Marie & Emma (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
478. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
479. Kurt Angle vs John Cena (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
480. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & The Big Valbowski (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
481. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
482. Rikishi vs Test (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
483. Billy Kidman & The Hurricane vs Tajiri & Jamie Noble (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
484. Reverend D-Von & Batista vs Randy Orton & Farooq (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
485. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
486. Brian Pillman vs Ricky Steamboat (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/25/1992)
487. Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder (WWE Superstars 6/11/09)
488. Jimmy Snuka vs Samu (WWF 2/20/84)
489. Juventud Guerrera, Lizmark Jr & Hector Garza vs Psychosis, La Parka & Villano IV (WCW Bash at the Beach 11/13/97)
March 31, 2014
490. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
491. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs PPRay (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
492. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
493. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
494. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 1, 2014
495. Best Friends vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
496. Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
497. Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 2, 2014
498. Matt Taven vs Silas Young (ROH 12th Anniversary)
499. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
500. Moko Rawley vs CJ Parker (NXT 3/27/14)
501. Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 3/27/14)
502. Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu (NXT 3/27/14)
503. Natalya vs Charlotte (NXT 3/27/14)
504. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas for the NXT Championship
April 3, 2014
505. Austin Aries vs Seiya Senada for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA/Wrestle-1 "Oubtreak" 3/2/14)
506. Bully Ray & Willow vs Bobby Roode & Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
507. Samuel Shaw vs Ken Anderson in a Straight Jacket Match (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
508. Sanada vs Tigre Uno in Match #1 in a Best of 3 Series for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
509. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
510. MVP vs Kenny King (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
511. Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
April 5, 2014
512. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
513. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
514. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce & Domino for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE No Way Out 2/17/07)
515. RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
516. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
517. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 6, 2014
518. The Usos vs Real Americans vs Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania XXX Pre-Show 4/6/14)
519. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
520. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
521. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
522. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
523. Brock Lesnar vs The Underaker (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
524. The Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
525. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
April 7, 2014
526. The Wyatt Family vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
527. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Batista for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
528. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
529. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
530. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
531. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
532. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
533. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
April 8, 2014
534. Kyle O'Reilly vs Brian Kendrick (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
535. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
536. Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
537. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger for the QPW Championship (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 9, 2014
538. Chris Dickinson vs Kevin Steen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
539. Abnormalz vs Fusion Dance vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
540. Aaron Epic vs Matt Taven (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 10, 2014
541. Johnny Cockstrong, Jaka & Usurper vs Dan Barry, Swamp Monster & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 12, 2014
542. Jonathan Gresham vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
543. "Machismo King" Jay Lethal vs Delirious (ROH "A Night of Hoopla")
544. Nicholas Kaye vs Anthony Stone in an I Quit Match (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 13, 2014
545. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
546. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
547. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
548. Emma vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
549. The Ascension vs John Vandall & Hurley (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
550. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
551. Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
552. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
553. Cesaro vs Big Show (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
554. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Los Matadores (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
555. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
556. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
557. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
April 14, 2014
558. Tabarnak de Team vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
559. Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
560. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
561. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
562. Paige vs Alicia Fox (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
563. Batista & Randy Orton vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
564. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
565. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
566. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
567. Fandango & Layla vs Santino Marella & Emma (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
568. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
569. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, 3MB, Bad News Barrett, Fandango, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Titus O'Neil & Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
April 15, 2014
570. Michael Elgin vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
571. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
572. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Battle Royal for #1 Contendership of the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Big Show vs Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
574. Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/2/05)
575. Ultimo Dragon vs Rey Misterio Jr. for the J Crown Cruiserweight Championship (WCW World War 3 11/24/96)
576. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 7/21/95)
April 16, 2014
577. Ultimo Dragon vs Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 3/16/97)
578. Chavo Guerrero vs Jamie Noble (WWE SmackDown 4/18/08)
April 18, 2014
579. Dojo Bros vs Biff Busick & Roderick Strong (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 19, 2014
580. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
581. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
582. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
583. Beaver Boys vs Sozio & Jaka for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
584. Grex Excellent vs Pepper Parks (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
585. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs Greg Excellent & LuFisto (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
586. Biff Busick, Alex Colon & The Juicy Product vs Chris Dickinson, Azrieal & OI4K (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
April 20, 2014
587. MASADA vs Mister Tofiga (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
588. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
589. Devon Moore vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
590. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
591. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 9" 7/26/11)
592. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (WXW "16 Carat Gold: Night One" 3/2/12)
593. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #132)
594. Drew Gulak & Jake Manning vs Super Smash Brothers ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
595. Josh Alexander vs MK McKinnan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
596. Ashley Sixx vs Mike Rollins ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
597. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
598. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 21, 2014
599. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
600. Chris Jerico vs "Stone Cold" Steve Austin for the Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 12/9/01)
601. Undertaker vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 7/21/02)
602. The Rock vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/25/02)
603. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/19/03)
604. John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian for the WWE Championship (WWE Vengeance 6/26/05)
April 22, 2014
605. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
606. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2006)
607. Christian Cage vs Rhino in an 8 Mile Street Fight (TNA Bound For Glory 2006)
608. Christian Cage vs Rhino in a Barbed Wire Six Sides of Steel Match (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
609. Christian Cage vs Sting (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
610. Abyss vs Sting vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Final Resolution 2007)
April 23, 2014
611. Mojo Rawley vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
612. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
613. Christian Cage vs Kurt Angle for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2007)
614. Christian Cage vs Samoa Joe for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Destination X 2007)
615. Chris Jerico vs Ultimate Dragon for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 1997)
616. 123 Kid vs Hakushi (WWE Summerslam 1995)
617. John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars July '09)
April 24, 2014
618. El Generico vs Low Ki ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 27, 2014
619. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
620. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
621. Paige vs Aksana (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
622. John Cena vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
623. Dudley Boys vs Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian in a Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championships (WWF Wrestlemania 2000)
624. Dave Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
625. Mike Quackenbush vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
626. AssailAnt vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
627. Jaka vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
628. The Batiri vs JT Dunn, Aaaron Epic and Estonian Thunderfrog (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
629. Darius Carter vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 28, 2014
630. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
631. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
April 29, 2014
632. Bad Influence vs The Bravado Brothers (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2014" 4/5/14)
633. Tim Donst vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
634. Devastation Corporation vs Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
635. Colt Cabana vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 30, 2014
636. Frankie Picard vs Connor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
637. Dick Justice vs Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
638. AR Fox vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
639. Dan Barry & Monsta Mack vs Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change vs Punisher Van Slyke & Kevin Graham (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
640. Jay Freddie vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
641. Pinkie Sanchez & Sugar Dunkerton vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
642. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
643. Shynron vs Ryan Rush vs Benny Martinez vs Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
644. Jaka & Chris Dickinson vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
645. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
May 1, 2014
646. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
647. BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Adam Page vs Adrenaline Rush & Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
648. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)


----------



## KingCrash

Updated list, 1004 matches so far



Spoiler: List



1/7
1. The Wyatt Family & Daniel Bryan vs. The Uso & Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/6/14)
2. Curtis Axel vs. Big E Langston (Raw 1/6/14)
3. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw 1/6/14)
4. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Raw 1/6/14)
5. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw 1/6/14)
6. CM Punk vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 1/6/14)

1/9
7. The Young Bucks vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
8. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
9. The Bro Mans vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (TNA Impact 1/9/14)
10. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe (TNA Impact 1/9/14)
11. Kurt Angle vs. Bad Influence (TNA Impact 1/9/14)
12. Robert Roode vs. Sting (TNA Impact 1/9/14)
13. AJ Styles vs. Magnus (TNA Impact 1/9/14)

1/10
14. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/10/14)
15. Randy Orton vs. Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/10/14)
16. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (1/10/14)
17. Matt Hardy vs. Adam Page (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
18. Silas Young vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
19. The Young Bucks vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
20. Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
21. reDRagon vs. Outlaw Inc. (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)

1/12
22. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
23. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
24. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Final Battle 2013 12/13/13)
25. Kongo vs. Raymond Rowe (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
25. Corey Hollis vs. Mike Posey (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
26. Jay Lethal vs. Caprice Coleman (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
27 Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen (ROH on SBG 1/11/14)
28. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger (TNA Xplosion 1/8/14)
29. Petey Williams & Sonjay Dutt vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
30. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Chase Stevens & Riley Cassidy (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)

1/13
31. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Rob Terry & Doug Williams (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
32. Bad Influence vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
33. Garett Bischoff & Wes Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
34. Team 3D vs. Generation Me (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
35. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
36. Team 3D vs. Chavo Guerrero & Hernandez (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
37. Austin Aries & Robert Roode vs. Team 3D (TNA ONO Tag Tournament 2013)
38. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos (Raw 1/13/14)
39. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw 1/13/14)
40. The Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 1/13/14)
41. The Shield vs. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Raw 1/13/14)
42. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi (Raw 1/13/14)
43. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/13/14)
44. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/13/14)
45. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
46. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. The Usos - Steel Cage (Raw 1/13/14)

1/14
47. Cheech vs. Michael Von Payton (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
48. Kevin Steen & Player Uno vs. Checkmate (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
49. Josh Alexander vs. Stu Grayson (C4 Wrestling Five 11/24/12)
50. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Athena vs. Portia Perez vs. Little Mae vs. Jessica James vs. Little Mae (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)
51. El Generico vs. Robert Evans (ACW Delusion of Our Childish Days 12/11/11)

1/16
52. Samoa Joe, Eric Young, Gunner, James Storm, Joe Park & ODB vs. The Bro-Mans, Bad Influence & Lei’D Tapa (TNA Impact 1/16/14)
53. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (TNA Impact 1/16/14)
54. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Impact 1/16/14)
55. Sting vs. Ethan Carter III (TNA Impact 1/16/14)

1/17
56. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 1/17/14)
57. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/17/14)
58. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
59. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/17/14)
60. The Real Americans vs. The Usos (Smackdown 1/17/14)
61. Trent Baretta vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 25)
62. Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado vs. Jon Davis vs. Caleb Konley vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 25)
63. Chris Hero vs. Ricochet (EVOLVE 25)
64. Johnny Gargano & The Bravados vs. Rich Swann & The Young Bucks (EVOLVE 25)
65. AR Fox vs. Davey Richards (EVOLVE 25)
66. Mia Yim vs. Su Yung (EVOLVE 26)
67. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 26)
68. Chuck Taylor vs. Maxwell Chicago (EVOLVE 26)
69. The Bravados vs. Los Ben Dejos (EVOLVE 26)
70. Ricochet vs. Trent Baretta (EVOLVE 26)
71. AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis (EVOLVE 26)
72. Chris Hero vs. Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 26)
73. The Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor & Rich Swann (EVOLVE 26)

1/18
74. Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley (EVOLVE 27)
75. Los Ben Dejos vs. Maxwell Chicago & Johnny Vandal (EVOLVE 27)
76. Rich Swann vs. Jon Davis (EVOLVE 27)
77. Chris Hero vs. Chuck Taylor (EVOLVE 27)
78. Ricochet & AR Fox vs. Trent Baretta & Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 27)
79. Johnny Gargano vs. Uhaa Nation (EVOLVE 27)

1/19
80. Ethan Carter III vs. Tommy Dreamer (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
81. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
82. Velvet Sky vs. Lei”D Tapa (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
83. Robert Roode vs. Samoa Joe (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
84. Bad Influence vs. Eric Young & Joseph Park (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
85. Bully Ray vs. Ken Anderson (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
86. Lethal Lockdown - Team Roode vs. Team Angle (TNA ONO Hardcore Justice 2014)
87. Andrew Everett vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
88. Hanson vs. Cheeseburger (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
89. BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)
90. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Silas Young (ROH on SBG 1/18/14)

1/22
91. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
92. Thumbtack Jack vs. Necro Butcher (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
93. Thumbtack Jack vs. Ryuji Ito (IWA-EC 11/29/08)
94. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA-MS 3/6/09)
95. Thumbtack Jack vs. Mad Man Pondo (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
96. Big E Langston & The Rhodes vs. The Shield (Raw 1/20/14)
97. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw 1/20/14)
98. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw 1/20/14)
99. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/20/14)
100. Naomi & Cameron vs. AJ & Tamina Snuka (Raw 1/20/14)
101. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos (Raw 1/20/14)
102. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 1/20/14)
103. Necro Butcher vs. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dysfunction (IWA-MS 3/7/09)
104. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/14/09)
105. Mad Man Pondo vs. Thumbtack Jack (OHW 3/21/09)
106. Toby Klein vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/22/09)
107. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
108. WHACKS vs. Danny Havoc vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
109. Nick Gage vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 6/6/09)
110. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack vs. Dany Havoc vs. Jon Moxley (CZW 6/13/09)

1/23
111. Thumbtack Jack vs. Scotty Vortekz (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
112. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
113. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA Deep South 9/26/09)
114. Jon Moxley vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
115. Thumbtack Jack vs. Sami Callihan (CZW 10/25/09)
116. Masada vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 10/25/09)
117. Thumbtack Jack vs. Nick Gage (CZW 12/12/09)
118. Drake Younger vs. Thumbtack Jack (wXw 3/3/10)
119. JC Bailey vs. Thumbtack Jack (CZW 3/13/10)
120. Sami Callihan vs. Thumbtack Jack (IWA-EC 3/17/10)
121. Gunner vs. James Storm (TNA Impact 1/23/14)
122. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (TNA Impact 1/23/14)
123. Robert Roode vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 1/23/14)
124. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact 1/23/14)
125. Sting vs. Magnus (TNA Impact 1/23/14)

1/24
126. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & The Big Show (Smackdown 1/24/14)
127. The Miz vs. Brodus Clay (Smackdown 1/24/14)
128. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Smackdown 1/24/14)
129. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores (Smackdown 1/24/14)
130. The Wyatt Family vs. The Prime Time Players (Smackdown 1/24/14)
131. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/24/14)
132. The Shield & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers, The Usos & Big E Langston (Smackdown 1/24/14)

1/28
132. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Preshow)
133. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
134. Brock Lesnar vs. The Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
135. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
136. The 2014 Royal Rumble (WWE Royal Rumble 2014)
137. The Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara (Raw 1/27/14)
138. Fandango vs. R-Truth (Raw 1/27/14)
139. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw 1/27/14)
140. The Usos vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 1/27/14)
141. Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw 1/27/14)
142. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Raw 1/27/14)
143. The Funk dactyls & The Bellas vs. AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox (Raw 1/27/14)
144. John Cena, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Raw 1/27/14)

1/29
145. Raymond Rowe vs. Corey Hollis (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
146. RD Evans vs. Mike Sells (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
147. RD Evans vs. Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
148. Matt Taven vs. TaDarius Thomas (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
149. Jay Briscoe vs. Bobby Fish (ROH on SBG 1/25/14)
150. Willie Mack & B-Boy vs. Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
151. Kevin Steen vs. ACH (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
152. The Best Friends vs. Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
153. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
154. Roderick Strong vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
155. The Young Bucks vs. Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
156. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly (PWG Matt Rushmore 10/19/13)
157. A Lil Crazy vs. Ricky Starks & Kyle Hawk (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
158. Lil Tony vs. Thomas Shire (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
159. Bolt Brady vs. Carson (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
160. Jason Silver vs. JT LaMotta (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
161. Jessica James vs. Athena (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
162. Jessica James vs. Barbi Hayden vs. Amanda Fox (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
163. Athena vs. Davey Vega vs. Shawn Vexx (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
164. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Jaykus Plisken (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
165. The Submission Squad vs. Barrett Brown & Mat Fitchett (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
166. ACH vs. Matthew Palmer (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
167. The Electric Company vs. The Business (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
168. Scot Summers vs. Jerry Lynn (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)
169. Rachel Summerlyn vs. Evan Gelistico (ACW Guilty By Association 7 1/20/13)

1/30
170. K-ness, Dragon Kid & Gamma vs. Kenichiro Arai, Shachihoko BOY & Chihiro Tominaga (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
171. Akira Tozawa vs. BxB Hulk vs. T-Hawk vs. Jimmy Susumu (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
172. CIBA & Ryotsu Shimizu vs. U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria vs. Mondai Ryu & Kzy (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
173. Genki Horiguchi, Jimmy Kanda, & Ryo Saito vs. Eita, Flamita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
174. Masaaki Mochizuki & Don Fujii vs. Jimmy Kagetora & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
175. YAMATO, Naruki Doi, Cyber Kong, Kzy & Mondai Ryu vs. Akira Tozawa, Shingo, Anthony Nese, Mike Sydal & Shachihoko BOY (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
176. Masato Yoshino vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 314 11/7/13)
177. Gail Kim & Lei’D Tapa vs. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne (TNA Impact 1/30/14)
178. Bad Influence vs. Gunner & James Storm (TNA Impact 1/30/14)
179. The Bro-Mans vs. Eric Young & Abyss (TNA Impact 1/30/14)
180. Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs. Magnus & Ethan Carter III (TNA Impact 1/30/14)

1/31
181. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Zigger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
182. Xavier Woods vs. Fandango (Smackdown 1/31/14)
183. The Prime Time Players vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 1/31/14)
184. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown 1/31/14)
185. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 1/31/14)
186. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg Jesse James (Smackdown 1/31/14)
187. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 1/31/14)
188. Jimmy Kanda & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Chihiro Tominaga & Mike Sydal (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
189. Eita & Rocky Lobo vs. YAMATO & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
190. Naruki Doi vs. Ryotsu Shimizu (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
191. CIMA, Dragon Kid & CIBA vs. U-T, Yosuke Santa Maria, & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
192. Ryo Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Don Fujii & Gamma (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
193. Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs. BxB Hulk & Cyber Kong (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)
194. Akira Tozawa vs. T-Hawk (Dragon Gate Infinity 315 11/16/13)

2/2
195. Andrew Everett vs. Hanson (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)
196. Michael Bennett vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)
197. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong (ROH on SBG 2/1/14)

2/3
198. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio (Raw 2/3/14)
199. Jack Swagger vs. Christian (Raw 2/3/14)
200. The Rhodes Brothers vs. The New Age Outlaws (Raw 2/3/14)
201. Titus O’Neal vs. Zack Ryder (Raw 2/3/14)
202. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw 2/3/14)
203. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods (Raw 2/3/14)
204. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw 2/3/14)
205. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw 2/3/14)

2/5
206. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara (NXT 2/5/14)
207. Alicia Fox vs. Emma (NXT 2/5/14)
208. Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort (NXT 2/5/14)
209. Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT 2/5/14)
210. Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves (NXT 2/5/14)
211. Jimmy Kanda vs. Chihiro Tominaga (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
212. Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito vs. Eita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
213. Don Fujii vs. Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
214. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kagetora vs. Gamma & Ryotsu Shimizu (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
215. CIBA vs. Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
216. CIMA, Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. T-Hawk, U-T & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)
217. Mad Blankey vs. Monster Express (Dragon Gate Infinity 316 12/1/13)

2/7
218. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA Impact 2/6/14)
219. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (TNA Impact 2/6/14)
220. Magnus vs. Kurt Angle (TNA Impact 2/6/14)
221. Samoa Joe vs. Robert Roode (TNA Impact 2/6/14)
222. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/7/14)
223. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown 2/7/14)
224. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown 2/7/14)
225. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown 2/7/14)
226. Bray Wyatt vs. Goldust (Smackdown 2/7/14)
227. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown 2/7/14)

2/8
228. Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal (ROH Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 8/10/07)
229. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH Take No Prisoners 3/16/08) 
230. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Age Of The Fall (ROH Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08)
231. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black (ROH New Horizons 7/26/08)
232. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Fueling The Fire 8/1/08)
233. Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omega (ROH Bound By Hate 11/8/08)
234. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Southern Hostility 12/6/08)
235. Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn (ROH All Star Extravaganza IV 12/26/08)
236. Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush (ROH Steel City Clash 3/20/09)
237. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves (ROH on HDNet Episode 33)
238. Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong (ROH on HDNet Episode 34)
239. Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Dayton 9/18/09)
240. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Chicago 9/19/09)
241. Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/09)
242. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuiness (ROH Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown 9/26/09)

2/9
243. Masaaki Mochizuki & Dragon Kid vs. Genki Horiguchi & Mr. Quu Quu Tanizaki Naoki Toyonaka Dolphin (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
244. Don Fujii & Gamma vs. Cyber Kong & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
245. CIMA vs. Super Shisa (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
246. Eita, Flamita & Rocky Lobo vs. Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Saito & Jimmy Kanda (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
247. T-Hawk vs. Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
248. Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO, Kzy & BxB Hulk (Dragon Gate Infinity 318 12/7/13)
249. Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
250. Raymond Rowe vs. Hanson (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
251. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal (ROH on SBG 2/8/14)
252. CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Flamita & Rocky Lobo (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
253. K-ness vs. Super Shisa (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
254. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Gamma vs. Genki Horiguchi, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
255. T-Hawk & Eita vs. YAMATO & Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)
256. Mad Blankey vs. The Monster Express (Dragon Gate Infinity 319 12/8/13)

2/10
257. Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine vs. Zero Gravity (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
258. Heidi Lovelace vs. Heather Patera (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
259. Jake Crist vs. Jimmy Jacobs (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
260. Davey Richards vs. Mixed Martial Archie (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
261. Team Ambition vs. Michael Elgin & ACH (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
262. Dan Lawrence, Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs. Colt Cabana, Juntai Miller & Mat Fitchett (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
263. Silas Young vs. Samuray Del Sol (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
264. Sami Callihan vs. Shane Hollister (AAW Day Of Defiance 2013 5/17/13)
265. The Wyatt Family vs. The Rhodes Brothers & Rey Mysterio (Raw 2/10/14)
266. Santino vs. Fandango (Raw 2/10/14)
267. The Real Americans vs. Sheamus & Christian (Raw 2/10/14)
268. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Raw 2/10/14)
269. The Uso vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 2/10/14)
270. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (Raw 2/10/14)
271. The Bellas & Cameron vs. AJ, Alicia Fox & Aksana (Raw 2/10/14)
272. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (Raw 2/10/14)

2/12
273. Knight Wagner vs. Prince Mustafa Ali (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
274. Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
275. ACH vs. Christian Rose (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
276. Kung Fu Manchu vs. Zero Gravity (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
277. Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
278. The Monster Mafia vs. Team Ambition (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
279. Heidi Lovelace vs. Jordan McEntyre (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
280. Eddie Edwards vs. Silas Young (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
281. Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
282. Shane Hollister vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Defining Moment 2013 9/27/13)
283. Emma, Bayley & Natalya vs. The BFFs (NXT 2/12/14)
284. Colin Cassidy vs. Aiden English (NXT 2/12/14)
285. CJ Parker vs. Ty Dillinger (NXT 2/12/14)
286. The Wyatt Family vs. Marcus Louis & Jason Jordon (NXT 2/12/14)
287. The Ascension vs. Ikerino & John Q. Laurie (NXT 1/29/14)
288. Corey Graves vs. Camacho (NXT 1/29/14)
289. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (NXT 1/29/14)
290. Colin Cassidy vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT 1/29/14)
291. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT 1/29/14)

2/13
292. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Violent Tendencies 6/26/09)
293. Tyler Black vs. KENTA (ROH End Of An Age 6/27/09)
294. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH on HDNet Episode 18)
295. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (clipped) (ROH Survival of the Fittest 2009 10/10/09)
296. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries (ROH 8th Anniversary Show 2/13/10)
297. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (ROH The Big Bang 4/3/10)
298. Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero (ROH Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2 4/24/10)
299. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor V 5/8/10)
300. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH Death Before Dishonor VII 6/19/10)
301. Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (ROH Salvation 7/24/10)
302. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH Tag Wars 2010 8/28/10)
303. Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels (ROH Fade to Black 9/10/10)
304. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (ROH on HDNet Episode 78)
305. Shane Strickland vs. Joe Gacy (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
306. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
307. Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
308. Devon Moore vs. Matt Tremont (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
309. Candice LaRae vs. Kimber Lee (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
310. The Front vs. Irish Airborne vs. Juicy Product vs. The Nation of Intoxication (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
311. The Beaver Boys vs. Murderers’ Row (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
312. Drake Younger vs. AR Fox vs. Chris Dickinson vs. Sabian (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
313. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
314. Drake Younger vs. Danny Havok (CZW 15th Anniversary Show 2/8/14)
315. Ethan Carter III & Magnus vs. James Storm & Gunner (TNA Impact 2/13/14)
316. The Bro-Mans vs. Samoa Joe & The Wolves (TNA Impact 2/13/14)
317. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact 2/13/14)
318. Ken Anderson vs. Bully Ray (TNA Impact 2/13/14)

2/14
319. The Time Splitters vs. The Young Bucks (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
320. Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
321. The Bullet Club vs. The Killer Elite Squad & Minoru Suzuki (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
322. The Bullet Club vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
323. Big Daddy Yum-Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
324. The Gracies vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
325. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. CHAOS (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
326. Kota Ibushi vs. El Desperado (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
327. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
328. Kazuchika Okada vs. Hirooki Goto (NJPW New Beginning: Osaka 2/11/14)
329. Daniel Bryan, Christian & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Smackdown 2/14/14)
330. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 2/14/14)
331. The New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel vs. The Usos and The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 2/14/14)
332. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young (Smackdown 2/14/14)
333. The Miz vs. Fandango (Smackdown 2/14/14)
334. Randy Orton vs. Cesaro (Smackdown 2/14/14)

2/16
335. Michael Bennett vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH on SBG 2/15/14)
336. The Briscoes vs. Adam Cole & Matt Hardy vs. Chris Hero & Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 2/15/14)

2/17
337. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw 2/17/14)
338. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw 2/17/14)
339. Fandango vs. Santino (Raw 2/17/14)
340. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw 2/17/14)
341. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 2/17/14)
342. Big E Langston vs. Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (Raw 2/17/14)
343. John Cena vs. Cesaro (Raw 2/17/14)
344. The Wyatt Family vs. Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Raw 2/17/14)
345. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw 2/17/14)
346. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus (Raw 2/17/14)

2/20
347. Jimmy Susumu & Jimmy Kanda vs. Cyber Kong & Mondai Ryu (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
348. Genki Horiguchi vs. Gamma (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
349. CIBA & Ryotsu Shimizu vs. U-T& Yosuke Santa Maria (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
350. Masaaki Mochizuki, Don Fujii & Dragon Kid vs. T-Hawk, Eita & Flamita (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
351. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, & Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO, BxB Hulk & Naruki Doi (Dragon Gate Infinity 320 12/15/13)
352. Samoa Joe vs. The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA Impact 2/20/14)
353. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Impact 2/20/14)
354. The Wolves vs. Bad Influence (TNA Impact 2/20/14)
355. Magnus vs. Gunner (TNA Impact 2/20/14)

2/22
356. Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown 2/21/14)
357. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro (Smackdown 2/21/14)
358. The Wyatt Family vs. The Rhodes Brothers & Rey Mysterio (Smackdown 2/21/14)
359. Titus O’Neil vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/21/14)
360. Jimmy Uso vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown 2/21/14)
361. Sheamus vs. Christian (Smackdown 2/21/14)
362. Cedric Alexander vs. Andrew Everett (ROH on SBG 2/22/14)
363. Kevin Steen vs. Kyle O’Reilly (ROH on SBG 2/22/14)

2/23
364. Josh Prohibition vs. Tim Donst (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
365. Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunn (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
366. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Submission Squad vs. The Hooligans vs. The Sex Bob-ombs (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
367. Briley Pierce & Gary Jay vs. Tracy & Isabella Smothers (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
368. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Jock Samson (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
369. The Batiri vs. #NIXON (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
370. Michael Hutter vs. Eric Ryan vs. Ethan Page vs. Colin Delaney (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
371. Kimber Lee vs. Veda Scott (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
372. Gregory Iron vs. Angeldust (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
373. Louis Lyndon vs. Andrew Everett vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Josh Alexander vs. Matt Cross (AIW Gleaming The Cube 9/30/13)
374. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 2014)
375. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber 2014)
376. The Usos vs. The New Age Outlaws (Elimination Chamber 2014)
377. Titus O’Neil vs. Darren Young (Elimination Chamber 2014)
378. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 2014)
379. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Elimination Chamber 2014)
380. Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista (Elimination Chamber 2014)
381. The 2014 Elimination Chamber (Elimination Chamber 2014)

2/24
382. Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista (Raw 2/24/14)
383. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw 2/24/14)
384. Sheamus vs. Christian (Raw 2/24/14)
385. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw 2/24/14)
386. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw 2/24/14)
387. Bray Wyatt vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 2/24/14)

2/26
388. Adam Cole vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
389. Caprice Coleman vs. The Romantic Touch (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
390. BJ Whitmer vs. Raymond Rowe (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
391. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
392. Alex Reigns vs. Weezy Woo (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
393. Roderick Strong vs. RD Evans (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
394. Michael Bennett vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
395. reDRagon vs. Adrenaline RUSH (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
396. Kevin Steen vs. Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin vs. Tomasso Ciampa (ROH State Of The Art 2/8/14)
397. G.Q., Jude, & Cornell Adams vs. John Kermon, Malik, & Sean Bishop (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
398. Chris Hero vs. Jon Dahmer (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
399. Niles Young vs. Derek Frazier (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
400. Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw, Nate Webb & DJ Hyde vs. Claudio Castanogli, Hallowicked, Crossbones & Ravage (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
401. BLK OUT vs. Ghost Shadow, Spyral & Heretic (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05) 
402. The H8 Club vs. Beef Wellington & El Generico (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
403. Team Ca$h vs. The S.B.S. (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
404. Sonjay Dutt vs. Alex Shelley (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
405. B-Boy vs. Kaos (CZW Gen-Z: The Transfusion 1/8/05)
406. Jason Jett vs. Kwee Wee (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
407. The Filthy Animals vs. Elix Skipper and Kid Romeo (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
408. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Shawn Stasiak (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
409. Konnan and Hugh Morrus vs. Team Canada (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
410. Chavo Guerrero vs. Shane Helms (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
411. The Natural Born Thrillers vs. Totally Buffed (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
412. Ernest Miller vs. Kanyon (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
413. Rick Steiner vs. Booker T (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
414. Dusty Rhodes and Dustin Rhodes vs. Ric Flair and Jeff Jarrett (WCW Greed 3/18/01)
415. Scott Steiner vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Greed 3/18/01)

2/27
416 Evan Karagias vs. Shane Helms vs. Shannon Moore vs. Kaz Hayashi vs. Yun Yang vs. Jamie Knoble (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
417. The Wall vs. Hugh Morris (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
418. Chuck Palumbo & Sean O’Haire vs. Sean Stasiak & Mark Jindrak (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
419. Chavo Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
420. Dustin Rhodes vs. Rick Steiner (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
421. Totally Buffed vs. Brian Adams (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
422. Lance Storm vs. Ernest Miller (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
423. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Kanyon (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
424. Kevin Nash vs. Scott Steiner (WCW Superbrawl Revenge 2/18/01)
425. Chavo Guerrero vs. Shane Helms (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
426. Reno vs. Big Vito (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
427. Evan Karagias & Jamie Knoble vs. The Jung Dragons (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
428. Mike Sanders vs. Ernest Miller (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
429. The Filthy Animals vs. Team Canada (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
430. Meng vs. Crowbar vs. Terry Funk (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
431. The Natural Born Thrillers vs. The Insiders (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
432. General Rection vs. Shane Douglas (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
433. Goldberg & DeWayne Bruce vs. Totally Buffed (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
434. Jeff Jarrett vs. Scott Steiner vs. Sid vs. Animal (WCW Sin 1/14/01)
435. The Wolves vs. Bad Influence vs. The Bro-Mans (TNA Impact 2/27/14)
436. Ethan Carter III Douglas Williams (TNA Impact 2/27/14)
437. Samoa Joe vs. Bad Bones (TNA Impact 2/27/14)
438. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & The Alpha Female (TNA Impact 2/27/14)
439. MVP vs. Robert Roode (TNA Impact 2/27/14)

2/28
440. The Yung Dragons vs. 3 Count vs. Evan Karagias & Jamie Knoble (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
441. Ernest Miller vs. Lance Storm (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
442. Terry Funk vs. Crowbar (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
443. Big Vito & Reno vs. KroniK (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
444. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
445. Shane Douglas vs. General Rection (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
446. The Filthy Animals vs. The Harris Brothers & Jeff Jarrett (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
447. The Perfect Event vs. The Insiders (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
448. Goldberg vs. Leg Luger (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
449. Scott Steiner vs. Sid Vicious (WCW Starrcade 12/17/2000)
450. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
451. Mojo Rawley vs. CJ Parker (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
452. The Ascension vs. Too Cool (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
453. Paige vs. Emma (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
454. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
455. The Real Americans vs. Mark Henry & Big E (Smackdown 2/28/14)
456. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus (Smackdown 2/28/14)
457. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown 2/28/14)
458. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Smackdown 2/28/14)
459. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs. Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Smackdown 2/28/14)

3/1
460. Tim Donst vs. Chris Dickinson (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
470. Ivelisse vs. Su Yung (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
471. Yosuke Santa Maria vs. Caleb Konley (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
472. The Bravado Brothers vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
473. Rich Swann vs. Anthony Nese (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
474. Shane Strickland vs. Mr. A vs. Fire Ant (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
475. AR Fox vs. Drew Gulak (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
476. Johnny Gargano vs. Trent Baretta (DGUSA Revolt! 2014 2/22/14)
477. Caleb Konley vs. Tim Donst (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
478. Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jay Freddie (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
479. Ethan Page vs. Yosuke Santa Maria (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
480. Fire Ant vs. Jigsaw (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
481. Rich Swann & Shane Strickland vs. Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
482. Xavier Fate vs. Moose vs. Earl Cooter (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
483. The Bravado Brothers vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
484. AR Fox vs. Chris Hero (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)
485. Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong (DGUSA Way Of The Ronin 2014 2/23/14)

3/3
486. Mike Sanders vs. Kwee Wee (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
487. Evan Karagias and Jamie Knoble vs. Three Count vs. The Jung Dragons (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
488. Mancow vs.. Jimmy Hart (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
489. Crowbar vs. Reno vs. Big Vito (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
490. The Filthy Animals vs. Alex Wright and KroniK (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
491. Ernest Miller vs. Shane Douglas (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
492. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Sgt. AWOL (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
493. Lance Storm vs. General Rection (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
494. Buff Bagwell vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
495. The Perfect Event vs. The Insiders (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
496. Goldberg vs. Lex Luger (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
497. Booker T vs. Scott Steiner (WCW Mayhem 11/26/2000)
498. The New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw 3/3/14)
499. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw 3/3/14)
500. Emma & Santino vs. Fandango & Summer Rae (Raw 3/3/14)
501. Sheamus vs. Christian (Raw 3/3/14)
502. The Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox & Asana (Raw 3/3/14)
503. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Raw 3/3/14)
504. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista (Raw 3/3/14)
3/6
505. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Main Event 3/4/14)
506. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox (Main Event 3/4/14)
507. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (Main Event 3/4/14)
508. Robert Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E vs. MVP & The Wolves (TNA Impact 3/6/14)
509. Eric Young vs. Samuel Shaw (TNA Impact 3/6/14)
510. Velvet Sky, ODB & Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim, Lei”D Tapa & The Alpha Female (TNA Impact 3/6/14)

3/7
511. The Natural Born Thrillers vs. The Filthy Animals vs. The Boogie Knights (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
512. Reno vs. Sgt. AWOL (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
513. Misfits In Action vs. The Perfect Event (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
514. Konnan and Tygress vs. Shane Douglas and Torrie Wilson (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
515. Buff Bagwell vs. David Flair (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
516. Ernest Miller vs. Mike Sanders (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
517. Mike Awesome vs. Vampiro (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
518. Lance Storm and Jim Duggan vs. General Rection (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
519. Sting vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
520. Booker T vs. Scott Steiner (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)
521. Goldberg vs. KroniK (WCW Halloween Havoc 2000 10/29/2000)

3/8
522. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian (Smackdown 3/7/14)
523. The Usos vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback (Smackdown 3/7/14)
524. AJ & Tamina vs. Natalya & Eva Marie (Smackdown 3/7/14)
525. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown 3/7/14)
526. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show vs. Batista & Kane (Smackdown 3/7/14)

3/9
527. Elix Skipper vs. Kwee Wee (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
528. Misfits In Action vs 3 Count (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
529. KroniK vs The Harris Brothers (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
530. Lance Storm vs General Rection (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
531. The Filthy Animals, Paul Orndorff & Big Vito vs. The Natural Born Thrillers (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
532. Billy Kidman and Madusa vs. Shane Douglas and Torrie Wilson (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
533. Sting vs The Great Muta vs Vampiro (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
534. Mike Awesome vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
535. Goldberg vs Scott Steiner (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
536. Kevin Nash vs Booker T (WCW Fall Brawl 2000 9/17/2000)
537. The Great Muta, Sanada & Yasu vs. Bad Influence & Chris Sabin (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
538. Ken Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
539. Tigre Uno vs. Manik (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
540. James Storm vs. Gunner (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
541. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
542. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)
543. Team Dixie vs. Team MVP (Lockdown 2014 3/9/14)

3/10
544. John Cena vs. Eric Rowan (Raw 3/10/14)
545. The Usos vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 3/10/14)
546. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 3/10/14)
547. The Rhodes Brothers vs. The Shield (Raw 3/10/14)
548. The Bella Twins vs. AJ & Tamina (Raw 3/10/14)
549. Sheamus vs. Christian (Raw 3/10/14)
550. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show vs. Randy Orton & Batista (Raw 3/10/14)

3/14
551. Samoa Joe vs. Abyss (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
552. Gail Kim vs. Brittany (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
553. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. The Bro-Mans (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
554. Ken Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
555. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud (TNA Impact 3/13/14)
556. Silas Young vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
557. Michael Bennett vs. Tyson Dux (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
558. Adrenaline RUSH vs. Outlaw Inc. vs. reDRagon (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
559. Cedric Alexander & Adam Page vs. The Decade (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
560. Roderick Strong vs. Chris Hero (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
561. The Briscoes & Michael Elgin vs. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
562. Adam Cole vs. Matt Taven (ROH Raising The Bar Night One 3/7/14)
563. Josh Hess vs. Jack Gallow (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
564. Aaron Epic vs. Blake Edward Belakus (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
565. Juicy Product vs. Jonathan Cade & Aaron Solo (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
566. Maxwell Chicago vs. Earl Cooter (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
567. Lince Dorado vs. Gran Akuma (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
568. Ivelisse vs. Leva Bates (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
569. The Savages & Jonny Vandal vs. The Submission Squad (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
570. Roderick Strong vs. Biff Busick (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)
571. Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher (FIP Everything Burns 3/14/14)

3/15
572. Seth Rollins vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 3/14/14)
573. Big E vs. Fandango (Smackdown 3/14/14)
574. The Rhodes Brothers vs. The Real Americans (Smackdown 3/14/14)
575. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston (Smackdown 3/14/14)
576. Nikki Bella vs. Tamina (Smackdown 3/14/14)
577. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown 3/14/14)
578. Kane vs. The Big Show (Smackdown 3/14/14)
579. Aaron Epic vs. Gary Jay (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
580. Josh Hess vs. Kennedy Kendrick (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
581. Earl Cooter vs. Jack Gallow (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
582. Juicy Product vs. The Submission Squad (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
583. Blake Edward Belakus vs. Chasyn Rance (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
584. Maxwell Chicago vs. Sasso Rivera (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
585. The Savages vs. Jason Cade & Aaron Solo (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
586. Lince Dorado vs. Gran Akuma vs. Timothy Thatcher vs. Biff Busick (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)
587. Drew Gulak vs. Roderick Strong (FIP Ascension 2014 3/15/14)

3/16
588. Jessica James vs. Ricky Romida vs. JC Bravo vs. Thomas Shire vs. Jack Jameson (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
589. Ricky Starks vs. Barbi Hayden (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
590. Evan Gelistico & Gary Jay vs. Rachel Summerlyn & Pierre Abernathy (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
591. Carson vs. Jaykus Plisken (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
592. Mike Dell vs. Darin Childs (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
593. James Claxton vs. Jax Dane (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
594. Davey Vega vs. ACH (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
595. Ryan Genesis vs. Scot Summers (ACW Showtime's Birthday Bash 2012 11/12/12)
596. Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
597. The Decade vs. Adreniline RUSH (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
598. Michael Bennett vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
599. Outlaw Inc. vs. The Briscoes (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
600. Silas Young vs. Matt Taven (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
601. Kevin Steen vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
602. The Young Bucks vs. reDRagon (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)
603. Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (ROH Raising The Bar Night Two 3/15/14)

3/17
604. The Usos vs. The Real Americans (Raw 3/17/14)
605. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil (Raw 3/17/14)
606. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw 3/17/14)
607. Fandango vs. Goldust (Raw 3/17/14)
608. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Naomi & Cameron (Raw 3/17/14)
609. The Big Show, Dolph Ziggler, Big E & Mark Henry vs. RyBaxel, Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio (Raw 3/17/14)
610. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw 3/17/14)

3/19
611. 3 Count vs. The Jung Dragons (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
612. Ernest Miller vs. The Great Muta (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
613. Buff Bagwell vs. Kanyon (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
614. KroniK vs. The Perfect Event vs. Misfits In Action vs. The Natural Born Thrillers (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
615. Billy Kidman vs. Shane Douglas (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
616. Major Gunns vs. Ms. Hancock (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
617. Sting vs. The Demon (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
618. Lance Storm vs. Mike Awesome (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
619. The Dark Carnival vs. KroniK (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
620. Goldberg vs. Scott Steiner vs. Kevin Nash (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
621. Booker T vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW New Blood Rising 8/13/2000)
622. Chavo Guerrero, Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
623. Big Vito vs. Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
624. Daffney vs. Ms. Hancock (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
625. The Perfect Event vs. KroniK (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
626. Booker T. vs. Kanyon (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
627. Scott Steiner vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
628. Vampiro vs. The Demon (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
629. Buff Bagwell vs. Shane Douglas (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
630. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)
631. Booker T vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Bash At The Beach 2000 7/9/2000)

3/21
632. Ethan Carter III vs. Bobby Lashley (TNA Impact 3/20/14)
633. Gail Kim vs. Lei’D Tapa (TNA Impact 3/20/14)
634. The Bro-Mans vs. The Wolves vs. Sanada & Tigre Uno (TNA Impact 3/20/14)
635. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA Impact 3/20/14)
636. Fernando vs. Fandango (Smackdown 3/21/14)
637. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 3/21/14)
638. The Shield vs. The Real Americans vs. 3MB vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 3/21/14)
639. Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E (Smackdown 3/21/14)
640. The Bella Twins vs. Natalya & Summer Rae (Smackdown 3/21/14)
641. John Cena vs. Luke Harper (Smackdown 3/21/14)


3/24
642. Chavo Guerrero, Jr. vs. Disqo (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
643. KroniK vs. The Mamalukes (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
644. Mike Awesome vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
645. Booker T vs. Shawn Stasiak (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
646. Shane Douglas vs. The Wall (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
647. Scott Steiner vs. Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
648. Hollywood Hogan vs. Billy Kidman (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
649. Ric Flair vs. David Flair (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
650. Sting vs. Vampiro (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
651. Jeff Jarrett vs. Kevin Nash (WCW Great American Bash 2000 6/11/2000)
652. Sheamus vs. Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Raw 3/24/14)
653. Fandango vs. Cody Rhodes (Raw 3/24/14)
654. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil (Raw 3/24/14)
655. John Cena vs. Luke Harper (Raw 3/24/14)
656. The Shield vs. The Real Americans (Raw 3/24/14)

3/26
657. Chris Candido vs. The Artist (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
658. Terry Funk (c) vs. Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
659. Curt Hennig vs. Shawn Stasiak (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
660. Scott Steiner vs. Captain Rection (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
661. Chris Kanyon vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
662. Lex Luger vs. Buff Bagwell (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
663. Ric Flair vs. Shane Douglas (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
664. Sting vs. Vampiro (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
665. Hulk Hogan vs. Billy Kidman (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
666. David Arquette vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Slamboree 2000 5/7/2000)
667. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs. The Mamalukes & The Harris Brothers (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
668. Jimmy Hart vs. Mancow (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
669. Scott Steiner vs. The Wall (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
670. Ernest Miller/Bam Bam Bigalow vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
671. Harlem Heat 2000 vs. Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
672. Sting vs. Booker T (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
673. Billy Kidman vs. Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
674. Terry Funk vs. Norman Smiley (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
675. Scott Steiner vs. Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
676. Sting vs. Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
677. Juventud Guerrera vs. The Artist vs. Crowbar vs. Chris Candido vs. Shannon Moore vs. Lash LeRoux (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
678. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs. Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
679. Scott Steiner vs. Sting (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)
680. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Spring Stampede 2000 4/16/2000)


3/28
681. The Wolves vs. Magnus & Abyss (TNA Impact 3/27/14)
682. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Impact 3/27/14)
683. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young (TNA Impact 3/27/14)
684. James Storm vs. Gunner (TNA Impact 3/27/14)
685. The Shield vs. 3MB (Smackdown 3/28/14)
686. The Shield vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 3/28/14)
687. Fandango vs. Goldust (Smackdown 3/28/14)
688. Sheamus vs. Batista (Smackdown 3/28/14)
689. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bellas (Smackdown 3/28/14)
690. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso (Smackdown 3/28/14)
691. The Miz vs. Mark Henry (Smackdown 3/28/14)
692. The Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt (Smackdown 3/28/14)

3/29
693. James Storm & Sting vs. Team 3D (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
694. Rhino & Christian vs. Robert Roode & Booker T (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
695. LAX vs. Matt Morgan & Kip James (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
696. AJ Styles & Super Eric vs. Awesome Kong & BG James (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
697. The TerrorDome Steel Cage Match (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
698. Team 3D vs. Rhino & Christian (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
699. LAX vs. AJ Styles & Super Eric (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
700. Knockout Makeover Battle Royal & Ladder Match (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
701. LAX vs. Team 3D (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)
702. Samoa Joe vs. Kaz vs. Scott Steiner (TNA Sacrifice 2008 5/11/08)

3/30
703. Adrenaline RUSH & Caprice Coleman vs. The Decade (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
704. RD Evans vs. The Romantic Touch vs. Kyle O’Reilly vs. Silas Young (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
705. Michael Elgin vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
706. Kevin Steen vs. Bobby Fish (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
707. Kevin Steen & RD Evans vs. reDRagon (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
708. Tommaso Ciampa vs. .Matt Taven (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
709. Chris Hero vs. AJ Styles (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
710. Adam Cole & Michael Bennett vs. The Briscoes (ROH Flyin’ High 3/22/14)
711. Brutal Burgers vs. reDRagon (ROH on SBG 3/29/14)
712. AJ Styles vs. Michael Elgin (ROH on SBG 3/29/14)
713. The Artist vs. Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
714. Norman Smiley & The Demon vs. XS (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
715. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
716. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
717. Harlem Heat 2000 vs. Booker T & Billy Kidman (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
718. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
719. The Mamalukes vs. The Harris Brothers (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
720. Terry Funk vs. Dustin Rhodes (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
721. Sting vs. Lex Luger (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
722. Sid Vicious vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
723. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)

3/31
724. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw 3/31/14)
725. Summer Rae vs. Natalya (Raw 3/31/14)
726. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. The Real Americans, Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 3/31/14)
727. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Damien Sandow & Fandango (Raw 3/31/14)
728. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth (Raw 3/31/14)
729. Naomi vs. AJ Lee (Raw 3/31/14)
730. Kane vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 3/31/14)
731. Randy Orton vs. Batista (Raw 3/31/14)

4/4
732. Robert Roode & Ethan Carter III vs. Willow & Bully Ray (Impact 4/3/14)
733. Ken Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw (Impact 4/3/14)
734. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (Impact 4/3/14)
735. The Beautiful People vs. Madison Rayne (Impact 4/3/14)
736. Kenny King vs. MVP (Impact 4/3/14)
737. Magnus vs. Abyss vs. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young (Impact 4/3/14)
738. Dolph Ziggler vs. Titus O’Neil (Smackdown 4/4/14)
739. The Real Americans vs. Los Matadores (Smackdown 4/4/14)
740. Sasha Banks vs. Emma (NXT 4/3/14)
741. Brodus Clay vs. Xavier Woods (NXT 4/3/14)
742. Tyler Breeze vs. Yoshi Tatsu (NXT 4/3/14)
743. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves (NXT 4/3/14)

4/6
744. Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Bret Hart (WWF Wrestlemania XIII 3/23/97)
745. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Real American vs. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Wrestlemania XXX Preshow 4/6/14)
746. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (WWE Wrestlemania XXX 4/6/14)
747. The Shield vs. The New Age Outlaws & Kane (WWE Wrestlemania XXX 4/6/14)
748. The Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE Wrestlemania XXX 4/6/14)
749. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt (WWE Wrestlemania XXX 4/6/14)
750. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Wrestlemania XXX 4/6/14)
751. The Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational (WWE Wrestlemania XXX 4/6/14)
752. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Batista (WWE Wrestlemania XXX 4/6/14)

4/7
753. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus & Big E (Raw 4/7/14)
754. Santino & Emma vs. Fandango & Summer Rae (Raw 4/7/14)
755. Randy Orton & Batista vs. The Usos (Raw 4/7/14)
756. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow (Raw 4/7/14)
757. Rey Mysterio vs. Wade Barrett (Raw 4/7/14)
758. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder (Raw 4/7/14)
759. Paige vs. AJ Lee (Raw 4/7/14)
760. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 4/7/14)

4/9
761. The Artist vs. Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
762. Norman Smiley & The Demon vs. Lenny Lane & Rave (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
763. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
764. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
765. Harlem Heat 2000 vs. Booker T & Billy Kidman (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
766. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
767. The Mamalukes vs. The Harris Brothers (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
768. Terry Funk vs. Dustin Rhodes (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
769. Sting vs. Lex Luger (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
770. Sid Vicious vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
771. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW Uncensored 2000 3/19/2000)
772. The Artist vs. Lash LeRoux (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
773. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
774. Norman Smiley vs. 3 Count (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
775. The Demon vs. The Wall (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
776. Tank Abbott vs. Big Al (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
777. Booker T vs. Big T (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
778. Billy Kidman vs. Vampiro (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
779. The Mamalukes vs. David Flair & Crowbar (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
780. Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
781. Hulk Hogan vs. Lex Luger (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)
782. Sid Vicious vs. Scott Hall vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW Superbrawl 2000 2/20/2000)

4/11
783. #1 Contenders Gauntlet/Battle Royal (Impact 4/10/14)
784. Angelina Love vs. Brittney vs. ODB vs. Gail Kim (Impact 4/10/14)
785. The Wolves vs. Jessie Godderz & Zema Ion (Impact 4/10/14)
786. Magnus vs. Eric Young (Impact 4/10/14)
787. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Main Event 4/8/14)
788. Cesaro vs. The Big Show (Smackdown 4/11/14)
789. Los Matadores vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Smackdown 4/11/14)
790. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown 4/11/14)
791. Wade Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston (Smackdown 4/11/14)
792. Fandango vs. Santino (Smackdown 4/11/14)
793. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs. Randy Orton, Batista & Kane (Smackdown 4/11/14)

4/12
794. The Bravado Brothers vs. Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley (Dragon Gate USA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014 4/4/14)
795. AR Fox vs. Mr. A (Dragon Gate USA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014 4/4/14)
796. Biff Busick vs. Rich Swann (Dragon Gate USA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014 4/4/14)
797. The Gentlemen’s Club vs. The Colony (Dragon Gate USA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014 4/4/14)
798. Trent Baretta vs. Low Ki (Dragon Gate USA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014 4/4/14)
799. Chris Hero vs. Masato Tanaka (Dragon Gate USA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014 4/4/14)
800. Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet (Dragon Gate USA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014 4/4/14)
801. Ricochet, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Chris Hero, Roderick Strong & Masato Tanaka (Dragon Gate USA Mercury Rising 2014 4/5/14)
802. Trent Baretta, Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley vs. Chuck Taylor (Dragon Gate USA Mercury Rising 2014 4/5/14)
803. The Bravado Brothers & Moose vs. The Colony & Lince Dorado (Dragon Gate USA Mercury Rising 2014 4/5/14)
804. Mercedes Martinez vs. Ivelisse (Dragon Gate USA Mercury Rising 2014 4/5/14)
805. Johnny Gargano vs. Low Ki (Dragon Gate USA Mercury Rising 2014 4/5/14)
806. Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox vs. The Colony & Lince Dorado vs. Trent Baretta, Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley (Dragon Gate USA Mercury Rising 2014 4/5/14)

4/13
807. Roderick Strong vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 4/4/14)
808. Adrenaline RUSH & Andrew Everett vs. Jimmy Jacobs, BJ Whitmer & Adam Page (ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 4/4/14)
809. RD Evans vs. Silas Young (ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 4/4/14)
810. Michael Bennett vs. Mark Briscoe (ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 4/4/14)
811. The Forever Hooligans vs. reDRagon vs. Hanson & Raymond Rowe (ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 4/4/14)
812. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jay Lethal (ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 4/4/14)
813. Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin (ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 4/4/14)
814. Adam Cole vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 4/4/14)

4/14
815. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw 4/14/14)
816. The Rhodes Brothers vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 4/14/14)
817. Paige vs. Alicia Fox (Raw 4/14/14)
818. The Usos vs. Randy Orton & Batista (Raw 4/14/14)
819. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Raw 4/14/14)
820. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods (Raw 4/14/14)
821. Jack Swagger vs. Sheamus (Raw 4/14/14)
822. Fandango & Layla vs. Santino & Emma (Raw 4/14/14)
823. Wade Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Raw 4/14/14)
824. The Shield vs. 3MB, Curtis Axel, Ryback, Wade Barrett, Jack Swagger, Alberto Del Rio, Titus O’Neil, Fandango & Alexander Rusev (Raw 4/14/14)

4/15
825. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
826. Vampiro vs. David Flair vs. Crowbar (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
827. The Harris Brothers vs. The Mamalukes (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
828. Oklahoma vs. Madusa (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
829. Fit Finley vs. Meng vs. Norman Smiley vs. Brian Knobbs (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
830. Billy Kidman vs. Perry Saturn (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
831. Booker T vs. Stevie Ray (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
832. Tank Abbott vs. Jerry Flynn (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
833. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Buff Bagwell (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
834. Billy Kidman vs. The Wall (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
835. Kevin Nash vs. Terry Funk (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)
836. Chris Benoit vs. Sid Vicious (WCW Souled Out 2000 1/16/2000)

4/16
837. The Night Shift vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brad Bradley (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 7/5/03)
838. Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero vs. Skayde & Arakencito (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 7/5/03)
839. Team F.I.S.T. vs. The Conundrum (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 7/5/03)
840. Mister ZERO & UltraMantis vs. The American Gigolo & Jolly Roger (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 7/5/03)
841. Swiss Money Holding vs. Lester Crabtree & Melvin Snodgrass (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 7/5/03)
842. Sumie Sakai & Mercedes Martinez vs. The Wildcards (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 7/5/03)
843. The Night Shift vs. Team F.I.S.T. (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 7/5/03)
844. Swiss Money Holding vs. Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 7/5/03)
845. The Wildcards vs. Mister ZERO & UltraMantis (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 7/5/03)
846. Mister ZERO & UltraMantis vs. The Night Shift (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2003 Final 7/26/03)

4/17
847. Team F.I.S.T. vs. John Cabbie & Mana (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
848. The Ring Crew Express vs. Team ROH Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
849. Knight Eye For The Pirate Guy vs. Crossbones & Mano Metallic (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
850. Team Osaka Pro vs. Team Big Daddy (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
851. Alere Little Feather & Allison Danger vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Arik Cannon (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
852. Jigsaw & Sabian vs. Team CZW (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
853. Danny Daniels & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Matt Bomboy & Din Mak (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
854. Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Mokujin Ken & Glenn Spectre (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
855. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Arik Cannon (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
856. The Ring Crew Express vs. Jigsaw & Sabian (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
857. Knight Eye For The Pirate Guy vs. Danny Daniels & Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)
858. Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Team Osaka Pro (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/18/05)

4/18
856. Gary Jay vs. Darin Childs (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
857. Barbi Hayden & Bolt Brady vs. The Takeover (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
858. Ricky Romida vs. Carson (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
859. Jeffery Gant vs. Athena (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
860. Davey Vega vs. Barrett Brown (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
861. Arik Cannon vs. Matthew Palmer (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
862. Pierre Abernathy vs. Darin Corbin (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
863. Jessica James vs. Christina Von Eerie (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
864. Mojo Bravado vs. Rachel Summerlyn & Portia Perez (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
865. Children of Pain 2.0 vs. ACH & The Kingz Of The Underground (ACW Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 2012 8/19/12)
866. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Impact 4/17/14)
867. The Wolves vs. The Bro-Mans (Impact 4/17/14)
868. Willow vs. Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud (Impact 4/17/14)
869. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (Impact 4/17/14)
870. Robert Roode vs. Gunner (Impact 4/17/14)
871. Eric Young vs. Abyss (Impact 4/17/14)

4/20
872. Darin Corbin & Ryan Cruz vs. Beef Wellington & The Bear (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
873. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo vs. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
874. Niles Young & Corey Kastle vs. DJ Hyde & Jon Dahmer (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
875. The Dark Breed vs. Private Eye & DJ Skittlez (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
876. Emil Sitoci & Trik Davis vs. Milanito Collection AT & Skayde (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
877. Men At Work vs. Sweet N’ Sour International (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
878. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. All Money Is Legal (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
879. Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero vs. Eddie Kingston & Mickie Knuckles (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
880. Beef Wellington & The Bear vs. Milanito Collection AT & Skayde (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
881. Men At Work vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
882. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. DJ Hyde & Jon Dahmer (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
883. The Dark Breed vs. Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/19/05)
884. Eddie Kingston, Jon Dahmer & DJ Hyde vs. Allison Danger, Jimmy Jacobs & Danny Daniels (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)
885. Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)
886. Jigsaw & Sabian vs. Necro Butcher & Mad Man Pondo (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)
887. Knight Eye For The Pirate Guy vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Arik Cannon (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)
888. Team Osaka Pro vs. Milanito Collection AT & Skayde (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)
889. Claudio Castagnoli & Arik Cannon vs. Jigsaw & Sabian (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)
890. Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero vs. Team Osaka Pro (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)
891. Team F.I.S.T., Beef Wellington & The Bear vs. JC Ryder, Matt Turner, Anthony Franco & Lucky (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)
892. Shane Storm, Darin Corbin, Ryan Cruz, Trik Davis & Emil Sitoci vs. Up In Smoke, Team ROH and Larry Sweeney (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)
893. Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Arik Cannon (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/20/05)

4/21
894. Wade Barrett vs. Sheamus (Raw 4/21/14)
895. 3MB & Hornswoggle vs. Los Madatores & El Torito (Raw 4/21/14)
896. The Rhodes Brothers vs. The Usos (Raw 4/21/14)
897. Layla vs. Emma (Raw 4/21/14)
898. Cesaro vs. RVD (Raw 4/21/14)
899. Paige vs. Askana (Raw 4/21/14)
900. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara (Raw 4/21/14)
901. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena (Raw 4/21/14)

4/23
902. RockNES Monsters vs. The Best Friends (PWG DDT4 2014 1/31/14)
903. PPRay vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG DDT4 2014 1/31/14)
904. COLE STEEN COLE vs. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan (PWG DDT4 2014 1/31/14)
905. The African-American Wolves vs. Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2014 1/31/14)
906. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Thornstowe (PWG DDT4 2014 1/31/14)
907. The Best Friends vs. COLE STEEN COLE (PWG DDT4 2014 1/31/14)
908. Inner City Machine Guns vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG DDT4 2014 1/31/14)
909. Chris Hero vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Drake Younger (PWG DDT4 2014 1/31/14)
910. The Best Friends vs. Inner City Machine Guns (PWG DDT4 2014 1/31/14)
911. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
912. The Submission Squad vs. Youthanasia (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
913. The Hooligans vs. Hope & Change (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
914. #NIXON vs. The Sex Bob-Ombs (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
915. Allysin Kay vs. MsChif (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
916. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Youthanasia (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
917. The Hooligans vs. #NIXON (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
918. Jonathan Gresham vs. Johnny Gargano (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
919. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. #NIXON (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
920. Ethan Page vs. UltraMantis Black (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)
921. Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin (AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament 11/1/2013)

4/25
922. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact 4/24/14)
923. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley (Impact 4/24/14)
924. Austin Aries vs. MVP (Impact 4/24/14)
925. Robert Roode & James Storm vs. Bully Ray & Gunner (Impact 4/24/14)
926. Madison Rayne & Gail Kim vs. The Beautiful People (Impact 4/24/14)
927. Magnus vs. Abyss (Impact 4/24/14)
928. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown 4/25/14)
929. Tamina vs. Natalya (Smackdown 4/25/14)
930. Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel (Smackdown 4/25/14)
931. The Wyatt Family vs. The Rhodes Brothers (Smackdown 4/25/14)
932. The Shield vs. Wade Barrett, Ryback, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow (Smackdown 4/25/14)

4/26
933. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. Crossbones & Rorschach (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
934. Allison Danger & Alere Little Feather vs. Sumie Sakai & Ranmaru (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
935. Team Kaientai Dojo vs. The Iron Saints (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
936. BLK-OUT vs. Mickie Knuckles & Ian Rotten (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
937. Up In Smoke vs. The Gambino Brothers (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
938. The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Equinox & Hydra (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
939. Team DDT vs. Larry Sweeney & Mana (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
940. Matt Turner & Anthony Franco vs. CP Munk & Colt Cabunny/Necro Butcher & Joker (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
941. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. Up In Smoke (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
942. The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Sumie Sakai & Ranmaru (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
943. Team Kaientai Dojo vs. Team DDT (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
944. BLK-OUT vs. Necro Butcher & Joker (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night One 2/24/06)
945. The Colony vs. Lancelot (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
946. The North Star Express vs. Notorious, Inc. (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
947. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Daizee Haze & Rain (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
948. 2.0 vs. Men At Work (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
949. Triple Dragon vs. Amigo Suzuki & Shinjitsu Nohashi (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
950. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. The Prescription Thugs (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
951. Arik Cannon & Jigsaw vs. Kevin Steen & Sexxxy Eddy (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
952. The Heartbreak Express vs. Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)

4/27
953. The North Star Express vs. Lancelot (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
954. Men At Work vs. Team F.I.S.T. (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
955. Arik Cannon & Jigsaw vs. Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
956. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Amigo Suzuki & Shinjitsu Nohashi (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Two 2/25/06)
957. Allison Danger, Ranmaru & Rain vs. Daizee Haze, Sumie Sakai & Mickie Knuckles (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
958. The North Star Express vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
959. Team F.I.S.T. vs. BLK-OUT (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
960. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. Team DDT (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
961. Milano Collection AT & Skayde vs. Osamu Nishimura & Katsushi Takemura (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
962. Jigsaw, Shane Storm & Equinox vs. MIYAWAKI, Amigo Suzuki & Shinjitsu Nohashi (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
963. Arik Cannon, Joker & Ian Rotten vs. Kevin Steen & The Iron Saints (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
964. Hallowicked & Delirious vs. The Kings Of Wrestling (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
965. Team F.I.S.T. vs. Milano Collection AT & Skayde (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
966. Necro Butcher vs. Yoshiyaki Yago (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
967. Larry Sweeney, 2.0 & The Heartbreak Express vs. Triple Dragon, Sexxxy Eddy, Player Uno & Max Boyer (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)
968. The Kings Of Wrestling vs. Milano Collection AT & Skayde (Chikara Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Night Three 2/26/06)

4/28
969. The Wolves vs. The Bro-Mans and Zema Ion (TNA Sacrifice 2014 4/27/14)
970. Samuel Shaw vs. Ken Anderson (TNA Sacrifice 2014 4/27/14)
971. Kurt Angle & Willow vs. Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud (TNA Sacrifice 2014 4/27/14)
972. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (TNA Sacrifice 2014 4/27/14)
973. James Storm vs. Gunner (TNA Sacrifice 2014 4/27/14)
974. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Sacrifice 2014 4/27/14)
975. Bully Ray vs. Robert Roode (TNA Sacrifice 2014 4/27/14)
976. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA Sacrifice 2014 4/27/14)
977. The Usos vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel (Raw 4/28/14)
978. Titus O’Neil vs. Sheamus (Raw 4/28/14)
979. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (Raw 4/28/14)
980. Alberto Del Rio vs. Cody Rhodes (Raw 4/28/14)
981. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods (Raw 4/28/14)
982. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Raw 4/28/14)
983. Paige vs. Brie Bella (Raw 4/28/14)
984. Wade Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw 4/28/14)
985. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (Raw 4/28/14)

4/29
986. Goldust vs. Alberto Del Rio (Main Event 4/29/14)
987. Paige vs. Alicia Fox (Main Event 4/29/14)
988. Wade Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston (Main Event 4/29/14)
989. Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus (Main Event 4/29/14)

4/30
990. Drew Gulak vs. Biff Busick (EVOVLE 28 4/3/14)
991. Green Ant vs. Maxwell Chicago (EVOVLE 28 4/3/14)
992. AR Fox vs. Caleb Konley (EVOVLE 28 4/3/14)
993. The Bravado Brothers vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (EVOVLE 28 4/3/14)
994. Ricochet vs. Anthony Nese (EVOVLE 28 4/3/14)
995. Johnny Gargano vs. Rich Swann (EVOVLE 28 4/3/14)
996. Chris Hero vs. Trent Baretta (EVOVLE 28 4/3/14)

5/2
997. Cedric Alexander vs. BJ Whitmer (ROH on SBG 4/26/14)
998. ACH vs. Andrew Everett (ROH on SBG 4/26/14)
999. Jay Lethal vs. Alex Koslov (ROH on SBG 4/26/14)
1000. Ken Anderson vs. Gunner (Impact 5/2/14)
1001. Robert Roode vs. Gunner (Impact 5/2/14)
1002. James Storm vs. Willow (Impact 5/2/14)
1003. The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion vs. The Wolves & Sanada (Impact 5/2/14)
1004. Eric Young vs. Robert Roode (Impact 5/2/14)


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

695!



Spoiler: list



*JAN*

Hiromitsu Kanehara Produce U-SPIRITS again 09.03.2013
1 Hans Nijman vs. Minoru Suzuki
2 Katsunori Kikuno vs. Takafumi Ito

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #749 27.12.2013
3 Big E. Langston (w/John Cena & Mark Henry) vs. Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
4 Mark Henry (w/Big E. Langston & John Cena) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
5 John Cena (w/Big E. Langston & Mark Henry) vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1075 30.12.2013
6 CM Punk vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)
7 Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler
8 Big E. Langston (c) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae) (Intercontinental Title Match)
9 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
10 Brodus Clay vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
11 Aksana, Alicia Fox, Kaitlyn, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae vs. Eva Marie, The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron &Naomi)
12 Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
13 Daniel Bryan vs. Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
14 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan

WWE NXT #81 01.01.2014
15 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston
16 Emma vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
17 Mason Ryan vs. Tyler Breeze
18 Leo Kruger vs. Sami Zayn (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2014
19 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine & Yohei Komatsu
20 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match)
21 Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
22 Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
23 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
24 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Great Muta & Toru Yano
25 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (King Of Destroyer Match)
26 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
27 Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
28 Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
29 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

U-Style 06.04.2003
30 Kiyoshi Tamura vs Dokonjonosuke Mishima 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1076 - Old School RAW 06.01.2014
31 Rey Mysterio & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
32 Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel (w/Ryback)
33 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara
34 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
35 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) (Special Referee: Sgt. Slaughter)
36 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
37 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rikishi & Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
38 CM Punk (w/Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

JWP Tsubasa Kuragaki 15th Anniversary ~ WINGS! 14.10.2013
39 Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi
40 KAZUKI, Rydeen Hagane & Sachie Abe vs. Rabbit Miu, Tsukushi & Yako Fujigasaki
41 GAMI vs. Leon
42 Kagetsu & Manami Katsu vs. Command Bolshoi & Kyoko Inoue
43 Kayoko Haruyama vs. Tsubasa Kuragaki
44 Kana (c) vs. Hanako Nakamori (JWP Openweight Title Match) 

BJW 14.12.2013
45 Atsushi Ohashi & MEN's Teioh vs. Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa)
46 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Heisei Yakuza Duo (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Shuji Ishikawa
47 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final Match)
48 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final / BJW Tag Team Title 200 Lighttubes Counter & Bring Your Weapon Death Match)
49 Daichi Hashimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
50 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito (Barbed Wire Board & TLC Death Match)
51 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Final / BJW Tag Team Title Match)

ZERO-ONE Truth Century Creation II
52 Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
53 Alexander Otsuka vs. Takashi Sugiura
54 Shinya Hashimoto & Tadao Yasuda vs. Masao Inoue & Tamon Honda
55 Mitsuharu Misawa & Takeshi Rikio vs. Kazunari Murakami & Naoya Ogawa

WWE Monday Night RAW #1074 23.12.2013
56 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry

UWF Fighting Against The Midsummer 13.08.1988
57 Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada

NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 6 23.12.2013
58 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
59 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

WWE NXT #82 08.01.2014
60 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
61 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
62 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
63 Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd 
64 Camacho & Hunico vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (Tornado Tag Team Match)

BattlARTS Once Upon A Time BattlARTS ~Remember That Time~ 05.11.2011
65 Keita Yano vs. Kenji Takeshima
66 Aki Shizuku vs. Kana
67 Junji Tanaka & Kengo Mashimo vs. Ryuji Hijikata & Takeshi Ono
68 Alexander Otsuka & Ryuji Walter vs. Sanchu Tsubakichi & Super Tiger (Special Referee: Chocoball Mukai)
69 Katsumi Usuda & Yujiro Yamamoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru
70 Manabu Suruga vs. Munenori Sawa
71 Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa

UWF May History 2nd 21.05.1989
72 Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki
73 Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
74 Yoji Anjo vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
75 Johnny Barrett vs. Nobuhiko Takada
76 Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki 

IMPACT Wrestling #496 09.01.2014
77 AJ Styles (c) vs. Magnus (c) (TNAW World Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match)

ROH Final Battle 2013 14.12.2013
78 Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy
79 Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young (Strap Match)
80 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
81 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (Stretcher Match)
82 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Outlaw Inc. (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
83 Matt Taven (w/Kasey Ray, Scarlett Bordeaux & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Match)
84 BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
85 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Three Way Match)

OZ Academy Wednesday The Final Battle!! 24.04.2013
86 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) vs. Aja Kong & Hikaru Shida (OZ Academy Tag Team Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2013 In Yokohama Vol. 2 05.10.2013
87 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Takeshi Morishima

BJW 25.09.2013
88 Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block B Match)
89 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block A Match)

ROH Honor In The Heart Of Texas 01.06.2013
90 Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven (Proving Ground Match)
91 ACH vs. Jay Lethal

EVOLVE 20 30.05.2013
92 Eita vs. Tomahawk TT

WWE Monday Night RAW #1077 13.01.2014
93 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
94 Damien Sandow vs. John Cena
95 Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter) vs. The Big Show
96 CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
97 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
98 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton
99 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
100 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
101 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (Steel Cage Match)

NJPW King Of Sports 28.03.2004
102 Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Manabu Nakanishi (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
103 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazunari Murakami (U-30 Openweight Title Cage Match)
104 Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Bob Sapp (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWX There Goes The Neighborhood 18.08.2012
105 Kevin Steen (c) vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH World Title Match)

NJPW Wrestling World 2001 04.01.2001
106 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
107 Keiji Muto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Manabu Nakanishi

NJPW Summer Night Fever In Kokugikan - Tag 1 19.08.1987
108 Akira Maeda, Kengo Kimura, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Keiji Muto, Seiji Sakaguchi& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 22 09.06.1987
109 Riki Choshu vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

WWE NXT #83 15.01.2014
110 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze
111 CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan
112 Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley
113 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
114 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))
115 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW New Year Dash 1986 - Tag 27 06.02.1986
116 Antonio Inoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 3 03.04.1983
117 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Nexess VI 14.05.2005
118 Alexander Otsuka vs. Minoru Suzuki

NJPW New Wave Dash 1986 - Tag 20 26.03.1986
119 Akira Maeda, Kazuo Yamazaki, Nobuhiko Takada, Osamu Kido & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Kengo Kimura, Tatsumi Fujinami & Umanosuke Ueda (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 19 21.04.1983
120 Riki Choshu (c) vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1078 20.01.2014
121 Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
122 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
123 Billy Gunn (w/The Road Dogg) vs. CM Punk
124 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
125 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
126 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
127 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

ROH 8th Anniversary Show 13.02.2010
128 Davey Richards (w/Shane Hagadorn) vs. El Generico (w/Colt Cabana)

NJPW 5th Madison Square Garden Series - Tag 28 01.04.1982
129 Andre The Giant vs. Killer Khan (MSG Series 1982 Final Match)

ROH Reborn: Stage Two 24.04.2004
130 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (c) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) (ROH Tag Team Title Match)

UWF Fighting Prospect - Tag 4 06.09.1985
131 Nobuhiko Takada vs. Super Tiger

NJPW 27.06.1989
132 Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu

ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV 19.03.2011
133 Roderick Strong (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH World Title Match)

UWF Fighting Tropical Road - Tag 3 17.07.1985
134 Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara 

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2005 - Tag 2 19.02.2005
135 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Death Match Kings (Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Block F First Round Match)

IWA Mid-South Something To Prove 11.06.2005
136 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

IWA Mid-South New Year's Resolution: Revenge! 12.01.2006
137 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff 26.01.2014
138 Cody Rhodes & Goldust (c) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 26.01.2014
139 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show
141 Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)
142 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alexander Rusev vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Batista vs. Big E. Langston vs. CM Punk vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. El Torito vs. Erick Rowan vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Kane vs. Kevin Nash vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Roman Reigns vs. Ryback vs. Seth Rollins vs.Sheamus vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz (Royal Rumble Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1079 27.01.2014
143 Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
144 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. R-Truth
145 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland Match)
146 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
147 Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
148 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
149 AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
150 Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) 
(Elimination Chamber Qualifying Six Man Tag Team Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1029 11.02.2013
151 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus

*FEB*

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 01.02.2014
152 Colt Cabana vs. Drew Gulak (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
153 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, The Brown Morning Of Belarus & The Proletarit Boar Of Moldovia) (w/The Polar Baron)
154 Hallowicked vs. Mike Bennett
155 Dasher Hatfield vs. Eddie Kingston
156 Eric Corvis vs. Sonjay Dutt
157 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Shynron (No Disqualification Match)
158 Joe Pittman (c) vs. Heidi Lovelace (WIH La Copa Idolo Title Match)
159 The Batiri (Kobald, Kodama & Obariyon) & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant), The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) & Icarus

ROH Wrestlerave 2003 28.06.2003 
160 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Dan Maff (ROH World Title Match)

TCW Show 14-01
161 Lance Hoyt vs. Steve Anthony

TCW Show 13-29
162 Lance Hoyt vs. Antonio Garza

WWF on MSG Network 16.06.1984
163 Sgt. Slaughter vs. The Iron Sheik (w/Freddie Blassie) (Boot Camp Match)

ROH War Of The Wire 29.11.2003
164 Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) vs. Steve Corino (No Ropes Barbed Wire Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1981 - Tag 29 23.09.1981
165 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen
166 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 11 27.02.2000
167 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa
168 Vader (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW 40th Anniversary Tour ~ Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 7 23.12.2012
169 Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Monday Night RAW #1080 03.02.2014
170 Big E. Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
171 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
172 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match)
173 Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder
174 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
175 Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
176 Aksana (w/Alicia Fox) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
177 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

ROH Hell Freezes Over 14.01.2006
178 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 - Tag 1 24.02.2006
179 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Team WWF (Colt CaBunny (Joker) & CP Munk (Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2006 First Round Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #754 31.01.2014
180 Antonio Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
181 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
182 Damien Sandow vs. Kofi Kingston
183 Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2005 - Tag 1 08.10.2005
184 Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA

CZW Wanted 09.03.2013
185 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sami Callihan 

Riki Pro 1st Anniversary Of Riki Pro! 14.08.2005
186 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Riki Choshu

CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11.03.2006
187 BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston & Ruckus) & Necro Butcher vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Roderick Strong)

ROH Best In The World 25.03.2006
188 Chris Hero & Necro Butcher vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze
189 Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher

WWE NXT #84 22.01.2014
190 Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake
191 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
192 Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker
193 Natalya (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
194 Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

WWE NXT #85 29.01.2014
195 John Icarino & Mike Cuellari vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
196 Camacho vs. Corey Graves
197 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
198 Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze
199 CJ Parker vs. The Miz
200 Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch

NJPW Battle Rush 1995 - Tag 3 16.04.1995
201 Shinya Hashimoto (c) vs. Lord Steven Regal (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
202 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Keiji Muto

NJPW The New Beginning In Hiroshima 09.02.2014
203 El Desperado & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
204 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
205 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
206 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver
207 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
208 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
209 BULLET CLUB (King Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
210 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
211 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
212 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1081 10.02.2014
213 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
214 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
215 Christian & Sheamus vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
216 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
217 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
218 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE United States Title Match)
219 AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox (w/Tamina Snuka) vs. Cameron & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) (w/Eva Marie)
220 John Cena vs. Randy Orton

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
221 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
222 Antonio Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
223 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
224 Christian vs. Randy Orton

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2014
225 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
226 Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI
227 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer & Minoru Suzuki)
228 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
229 Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
230 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
231CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
232 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
233 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
234 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1082 17.02.2014
235 Christian vs. Daniel Bryan
236 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
237 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
238 Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
239 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
240 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Big E
241 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. John Cena
242 Los Matadores & Sin Cara (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
243 Billy Gunn (w/Road Dogg) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
244 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013

245 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage
246 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
247 Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa
248 Davey Richards vs. Johnny Gargano
249 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
250 ACH vs. Michael Elgin
251 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
252 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)

WWE NXT #86 05.02.2014
253 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
254 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
255 Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort
256 Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd
257 Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves

WWE NXT #87 12.02.2014
258 Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae (w/Charlotte) vs. Bayley, Emma & Natalya
259 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
260 CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger
261 Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

Tokyo Gurentai Tokyo Dream 2013 04.12.2013
262 Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (UWF Rules Match)

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 23.02.2014
263 Big E (c) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
264 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
265 Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil
266 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
267 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Cameron (WWE Divas Title Match)
268 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
269 Randy Orton (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Elimination Chamber Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1083 24.02.2014
270 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
271 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
272 Christian vs. Sheamus
273 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
274 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Summer Rae (w/Fandango)
275 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
276 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE NXT #88 19.02.2014
277 Casey Marion & Mike Lebosca vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
278 Emma (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
279 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT ArRIVAL 27.02.2014
280 Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn
281 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
282 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
283 Paige (c) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
284 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
285 Bo Dallas (c) vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT Title Ladder Match)

*MAR*

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 2 21.12.2013
286 B-Boy & Willie Mack vs. PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
287 Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa
288 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
289 ACH vs. Chris Hero
290 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
291 Davey Richards vs. Ricochet
292 Candice LeRae, Drake Younger & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
293Adam Cole (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG World Title Match)

WCW The Great American Bash 1996 16.06.1996
294 Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan (w/Jimmy Hart) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1084 03.03.2014
295 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
296 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
297 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
298 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
299 Christian vs. Sheamus
300 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
301 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
302 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
303 Batista vs. Daniel Bryan

WCW Beach Blast 1992 20.06.1992
304 Flyin' Brian (c) vs. Scotty Flamingo (WCW World Light Heavyweight Title Match)
305 Ron Simmons vs. Terrance Taylor
306 Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Alexander Bagwell
307 Cactus Jack vs. Sting (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
308 Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man Challenge Match)
309 Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Steve Austin) (w/Paul E. Dangerously) (Special Referee: Ole Anderson)
310 The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) (c) vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy (WCW World Tag Team Title Match)

TNA Lockdown 2014 09.03.2014
311 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) & Chris Sabin vs. Nakanoue, Sanada & The Great Muta (Six Man Tag Team Steel Cage Match)
312 Manik vs. Tigre Uno (Steel Cage Match)
313 Gunner vs. James Storm (Last Man Standing Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1085 10.03.2014
314 Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Hulk Hogan)
315 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
316 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
317 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (w/Dean Ambrose)
318 AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
319 Christian vs. Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
320 Batista & Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show

PWG DDT4 2014 31.01.2014
321 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
322 PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
323 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
324 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
325 Adam Thornstowe vs. Tommaso Ciampa
326 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
327 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
328 Chris Hero vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Four Way Match)
329 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 Final Match)

SHIMMER Volume 9 07.04.2007
330 Amazing Kong vs. MsChif

NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show 06.03.2014
331 Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi)
332 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi
333 BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask
334 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi
335 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
336 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
337 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
338 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG Matt Rushmore 19.10.2013 
339 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #757 21.02.2014
340 Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
341 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
342 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
343 Dolph Ziggler vs. Titus O'Neil
344 Jimmy Uso vs. The Road Dogg
345 Christian vs. Sheamus

WWF WrestleMania V - "The Mega-Powers Explode" 02.04.1989
346 Hercules vs. King Haku (w/Bobby Heenan)
347 The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) vs. The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) (w/Slick)
348 Brutus Beefcake vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil)
349 The Bushwhackers (Butch & Luke) vs. The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques Rougeau & Raymond Rougeau)
350 Mr. Perfect vs. The Blue Blazer
351 Demolition (Ax & Smash) (c) vs. Mr. Fuji & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (WWF World Tag Team Title Three On Two Handicap Match)
352 Dino Bravo (w/Frenchy Martin) vs. Ronnie Garvin
353 Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) vs. The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/Bobby Heenan)
354 Andre The Giant (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Jake Roberts (Special Referee: Big John Studd)
355 Greg Valentine & The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
356 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan) (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)
357 Bad News Brown vs. Jim Duggan
358 Bobby Heenan (w/The Brooklyn Brawler) vs. The Red Rooster
359 Randy Savage (c) vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #89 06. 03.2014
360 Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
361 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma
362 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
363 Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake
364 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

WWE NXT #90 13. 03.2014
365 Paige vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
366 Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
367 Mason Ryan vs. Wesley Blake
368 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
369 Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady

WWE Main Event #76 11.03.2014
370 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Natalya (WWE Divas Title Match)

ROH on SBG #124 01.02.2014
371 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong

CZW Answering The Challenge 11.01.2014
372 Biff Busick (w/Niles Sozio) vs. Chris Dickinson

WWE Monday Night RAW #1086 17.03.2014
373 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
374 Sheamus (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Showdown Match)
375 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)
376 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
377 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi
378 Alberto Del Rio, Curtis Axel, Damien Sandow & Ryback vs. Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry & The Big Show
379 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Kofi Kingston

Dragon Gate Champion Gate In Osaka 2014 - Tag 2 02.03.2014
380 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Ricochet (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

AJPW 31.08.1985
381 Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk
382 Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (PWF Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #91 20.03.2014
383 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
384 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
385 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
386 Aiden English vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Outbreak 02.03.2014
387 Kikutaro vs. Ryota Hama
388 Manabu Soya & Seiki Yoshioka vs. KAZMA SAKAMOTO & Ryouji Sai
389 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
390 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) vs. Junior Stars (Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka)
391 Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
392 Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
393 Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki
394 Desperado (Masayuki Kono & Rene Dupree) & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea
395 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) vs. The BroMans (Jessie Godderz & Robbie E) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Dance)
396 Austin Aries (c) vs. Seiya Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Match)
397 Magnus (c) vs. KAI (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor IV 03.04.2009
398 KENTA (w/Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Davey Richards (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH One Year Anniversary Show 08.02.2003
399 AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (ROH Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor 31.03.2006
400 Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Do FIXER (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito)

ROH This Means War 29.10.2005
401 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) 

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 1 15.03.2014
402 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
403 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
404 Karl Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
405 Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match) 
406 Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
407 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
408 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
409 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 6 22.03.2014
410 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
411 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
412 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
413 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
414 Prince Devitt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)

ROH Final Battle 2005 17.12.2005
415 KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki (w/Ricky Reyes) (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

AJW 24.01.1994
416 Aja Kong (c) vs. Yumiko Hotta (WWWA World Title Match)

ECW on Sci Fi #43 03.04.2007
417 The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer) vs. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von &Matt Striker) (Extreme Rules Eight Man Tag Team Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 7 23.03.2014
418 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
419 Minoru Suzuki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
420 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Final Match)
421 CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
422 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi& Ryusuke Taguchi
423 CHAOS (Gedo, Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito

WWE Monday Night RAW #1087 24.03.2014
424 Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Fatal Four Way Match)
425 Damien Sandow vs. Sin Cara (w/Scooby Doo)
426 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
427 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
428 The Big Show vs. Titus O'Neil
429 John Cena vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
430 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
431 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins) (w/Roman Reigns)

NJPW New Year Dash 05.01.2014
432 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
433 Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka
434 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma)
435 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998 25.10.1998 
436 Chris Jericho (c) vs. Raven (WCW World Television Title Match)
437 Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Main Event #78 25.03.2014
438 Big E (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)

WCW Starrcade 1999
439 Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

WCW Monday NITRO #222 20.12.1999 
440 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
441 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000 14.05.2000
442 Steve Corino (w/Jack Victory) vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri
443 Balls Mahoney vs. Masato Tanaka

WCW Monday NITRO #76 24.02.1997
444 Jeff Jarrett & Steve McMichael vs. The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock)
445 Galaxy vs. Jim Duggan
446 Hugh Morrus vs. Joe Gomez
447 Ice-Train vs. La Parka
448 Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. The Faces Of Fear (Meng & The Barbarian)
449 Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Misterio Jr.
450 Prince Iaukea (c) vs. Pat Tanaka (WCW World Television Title Match)
451 Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon
452 Diamond Dallas Page vs. Squire David Taylor
453 Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) vs. Lex Luger & The Giant

NOAH Global League 2011 - Tag 7 13.11.2011
454 KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2011 Block B Match)

WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix 2005 - Opening Round 04.08.2005
455 Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuyori Shibata (WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix Tournament First Round Match)

WWE Vengeance 2007 - "Night Of Champions" 24.06.2007
456 Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (World Tag Team Title Match)
457 CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro (ECW World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
458 Santino Marella (c) vs. Umaga (Intercontinental Title Match)
459 John Cena (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker vs. Mick Foley vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title (Five Way No Disqualification Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 6
460 Akira Maeda vs. Masa Saito (IWGP League 1987 Block B Match)

NJPW New Japan vs. UWFI
461 Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
462 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano
463 Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo
464 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano
465 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Nobuhiko Takada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

*APR*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1088
466 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
467 Natalya vs. Summer Rae
468 Curtis Axel, Ryback & The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Usos (Jey Uso &Jimmy Uso) (w/El Torito)
469 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
470 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
471 AJ Lee vs. Naomi (Lumberjill Match)
472 Kane vs. Roman Reigns
473 Batista vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1989 - Tag 12 29.11.1989
474 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Giant Baba & Rusher Kimura (Real World Tag League 1989 Match)

WWE NXT #92 – Vengeance 27.03.2014
475 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
476 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
477 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
478 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart)
479 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Bo Dallas (WWE NXT Title Match)


NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 1: Wataru Inoue Retirement Memorial Show 02.04.2014
480 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
481 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado & Ryusuke Taguchi
482 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask
483 Captain New Japan, Super Strong Machine & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
484 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
485 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma

ROH Raising The Bar - Tag 2 08.03.2014
486 Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux
487 Matt Taven vs. Silas Young
488 Cedric Alexander vs. Kevin Steen
489 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
490 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Ringmaster Challenge)

FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Nutsville Xmas Again 25.12.2009
491 Kamui vs. MASADA (Street Fight)
492 Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda (Glass Death Match)

ZERO1-MAX 2007 Over The Max - Tag 1 19.01.2007
493 Kazunari Murakami, Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori vs. Hirotaka Yokoi, Kohei Sato & Yoshihiro Takayama
Tonkotsu Big Fireworks ~ Pro-Wrestling's Mecca of the West! Hakata Star Lane Big Burning ~ 21.03.2014
494 Atsushi Onita & Shinjiro Otani vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama (No Ropes Barbed Wire Big Blast Electric Chair Death Match)

NOAH Accomplish Our Second Navigation 2002 - Tag 14 26.07.2002
495 Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Yoshihiro Takayama
496 Jun Akiyama & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA & Takuma Sano
497 Akira Taue, Makoto Hashi & Masao Inoue vs. Kenta Kobashi, Mitsuharu Misawa & Satoru Asako (Satoru Asako Retirement Match)
498 Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2009 in Tokyo ~ Mitsuharu Misawa, always in our hearts ~ 27.09.2009
499 Bison Smith vs. Shuhei Taniguchi

NOAH Accomplish Our Third Navigation - Tag 12 16.07.2003
500 Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Nagata

DGUSA REVOLT! 2013 26.01.2013
501 Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor
502 B-Boy vs. Brian Cage (w/Larry Dallas, Melissa Coates & Trina Michaels) vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Drake Younger vs. Famous B vs. Johnny Goodtime vs.Johnny Yuma vs. Ray Rosas Eight Way Fray
503 Eita vs. Rich Swann
504 AR Fox vs. Samuray del Sol
505 Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan
506 Jimmyz (Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
507 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Jon Davis (Open The Freedom Gate Title No Ropes Match)

DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013: Fourth Anniversary Celebration 28.07.2013
508 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

AAW Windy City Classic IX 30.11.2013
509 Heather Patera (w/Truth Martini) vs. Heidi Lovelace (Grudge Match)
510 Keith Walker (w/Kevin Harvey & Niki) vs. Moondog Bernard & Sea Man (w/Aaron Presley) (Two On One Handicap Match)
511 ACH (c) vs. Matt Cage (AAW Heritage Title Match)
512 Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young (w/Val Malone) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Final Match)

TNA Xplosion
513 Sanada vs. Jessie Godderz

NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2014 - Tag 1 02.02.2014
514 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
515 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
516 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 17 12.04.1995
517 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 1 21.03.1995
518 Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
519 Akira Taue vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX Pre Show 06.04.2014
520 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Real Americans (Cesaro& Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Elimination Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX 06.04.2014
521 Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
522 Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
523 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Brad Maddox vs. Brodus Clay vs. Cesaro vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young vs. David Otunga vs.Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (31 Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal)
524 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
525 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker
526 AJ Lee (c) vs. Aksana vs. Alicia Fox vs. Brie Bella vs. Cameron vs. Emma vs. Eva Marie vs. Layla vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Bella vs. Rosa Mendesvs. Summer Rae vs. Tamina (WWE Divas Title Vickie Guerrero Invitational Match)
527 Randy Orton (c) vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 9 30.03.1995
528 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1089 07.04.2014
529 Big E, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
530 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
531 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
532 Damien Sandow vs. Rob Van Dam
533 Bad News Barrett vs. Rey Mysterio
534 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
535 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
536 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
537 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Invasion Attack 2014 06.04.2014
538 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
539 Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
540 Jax Dane & Rob Conway (c) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
541 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match) Prince Devitt vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
542 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (w/Gedo)
543 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
544 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
545 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Main Event #80 08.04.2014
546 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
547 Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
548 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara

WWF SummerSlam 1988 - "Where the Mega Powers Meet the Mega Bucks" 29.08.1988
549 The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

NWA Total Nonstop Action #4 10.07.2002
550 Ken Shamrock (c) vs. Takao Omori (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1986 - Tag 15 21.10.1986
551 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 6 26.03.1995
552 Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Giant Baba Memorial Show 02.05.1999
553 Hiroshi Hase vs. Toshiaki Kawada
554 Vader (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown Title Match)

NWA The Great American Bash 1988 - "The Price Of Freedom" 10.07.1988
555 Barry Windham (w/JJ Dillon) (c) vs. Dusty Rhodes (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 15 08.04.1995
556 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
557 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
558 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AAW Defining Moment 2013 27.09.2013
559 Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. Team Ambition (Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Block A First Round Match)
560 Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin
561 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 19 15.04.1995
562 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Stan Hansen vs. Johnny Ace, Takao Omori & Toshiaki Kawada
563 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #509 10.04.2014
564 Jessie Godderz & Zema Ion (c) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
565 Magnus (c) vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 11 15.01.1991
566 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada

WCW Saturday Night 16.02.1999
567 El Dandy vs. Fit Finlay

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
568 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 2 03.04.2014
569 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Nick Jackson (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
570 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
571 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hirooki Goto & Ryusuke Taguchi
572 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
573 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
574 CHAOS (Jado, Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Manabu Nakanishi
575 Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)

Bull Nakano Produce Empress 08.01.2012
576 Aja Kong vs. Ayako Hamada
577 AKINO & Maki Narumiya vs. Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami
578 Dump Matsumoto, Kyoko Inoue, Leon, Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Cherry, Jaguar Yokota, Manami Toyota, Natsuki Taiyo & Tomoka Nakagawa
579 Kagetsu vs. Kana
580 Emi Sakura, Meiko Satomura & Nanae Takahashi vs. Ayumi Kurihara, Tsukasa Fujimoto & Yoshiko
581 Hikaru Shida vs. Yuzuki Aikawa

PWG Threemendous III 21.07.2012
582 The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) (c) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

NJPW Power Struggle 2013 09.11.2013

583 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
584 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) (c) vs. Karl Anderson (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013
585 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 04.04.2014
586 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
587 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) & Adam Page
588 RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. Silas Young
589 Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (No Disqualification Match)
590 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Hanson & Raymond Rowe vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
591 Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Television Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
592 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin
593 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Ladder War)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2013 - Tag 5 10.10.2013
594 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shisa)

Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2013 - Tag 7 07.02.2013
595 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) & Cyber Kong vs. MAD BLANKEY (Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Kzy & Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1090 14.04.2014
596 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
597 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
598 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
599 Batista & Randy Orton vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
600 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Mark Henry (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
601 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
602 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
603 Fandango & Layla vs. Emma & Santino Marella
604 Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
605 Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, Bad News Barrett, Curtis Axel, Drew McIntyre, Fandango, Heath Slater, Jack Swagger, Jinder Mahal, Ryback &Titus O'Neil vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

ECW November To Remember 1996 16.11.1996
606 Big Stevie Cool (w/Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. Davey Morton Tyler Jericho

WWE Monday Night RAW #1073 16.12.2013
607 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2013 03.11.2013
608 CIBA, TSUBASA & We Are Team Veteran (CIMA & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita, Rocky Lobo, U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria)
609 MAD BLANKEY (BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO) (c) vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi & Uhaa Nation) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
610 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Naruki Doi (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

EVOLVE 25 10.01.2014
611 Trent Barreta (c) vs. Tony Nese (w/Su Yung) (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #93 03.04.2014
612 Emma vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
613 Jack Hurley & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
614 Brodus Clay vs. Xavier Woods
615 Tyler Breeze vs. Yoshi Tatsu
616 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

ROH A Night Of Hoopla 11.07.2013
617 Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven
618 Delirious vs. Jay Lethal (Special Referee: Maria Kanellis)
619 Davey Richards vs. Silas Young (Lumberjill Match)
620 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Cheeseburger & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
621 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif

WWE NXT #94 10.04.2014
622 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
623 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
624 Mojo Rawley vs. Sylvester Lefort
625 Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel

NWA Chi-Town Rumble 20.02.1989
626 Ric Flair (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
627 Barry Windham (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Lex Luger (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #95 17.04.2014
628 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
629 Camacho vs. Oliver Grey
630 Cal Bishop & Wesley Blake vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
631 CJ Parker vs. The Great Khali
632 Baron Corbin & Sawyer Fulton vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
633 Adrian Neville vs. Brodus Clay

SHIMMER Volume 53 06.04.2013
634 Ayumi Kurihara vs. Mercedes Martinez
635 Jessie McKay vs. Madison Eagles
636 Athena vs. Ayako Hamada

Michinoku Pro Michinoku Pro 20th Anniversary Tokyo Taikai 09.06.2013
637 Ayumu Gunji vs. Kinya Oyanagi
638 Katsuo, Menso-re Oyaji & Otoko Sakari vs. Yapper Man 1, Yapper Man 2 & Yapper Man 3
639 Asura (Behnam Ali & Rui Hiugaji) vs. Kenbai & Rasse
640 Asura (Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, Kenou & Taro Nohashi) vs. Bad Boy (Daichi Sasaki, Ken45, Manjimaru & Takeshi Minamino)
641 Kesen Numagirolamo & Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Shisaou & Super Delfin (MPW Tohoku Tag Team Title)
642 Fujita Hayato (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto (MPW Tohoku Junior Heavyweight Title)

WWE Judgment Day 2004 16.05.2004
643 Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
644 Mordecai vs. Scotty 2 Hotty
645 Booker T vs. The Undertaker (w/Paul Bearer)
646 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WCW Monday NITRO #157 14.09.1998
647 Meng vs. The Giant

WWF Monday Night RAW #191 06.01.1997
648 Mankind (w/Paul Bearer) vs. Owen Hart (w/Clarence Mason)
649 Bret Hart vs. Vader

WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004 19.10.2004
650 Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1091 21.04.2014
651 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
652 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle (w/Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito
653 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
654 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Layla (w/Fandango)
655 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
656 Aksana vs. Paige
657 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
658 John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE The Great American Bash 2004 27.06.2004
659 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Texas Bull Rope Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2013 18.08.2013
660 Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Title Match)
661 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification Match)
662 John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))
663 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 30.01.2011
664 Edge (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) (World Heavyweight Title Match)
665 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alex Riley vs. Booker T vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Chris Masters vs. CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. David Otunga vs. Diesel vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Heath Slater vs. Hornswoggle vs. Husky Harris vs. Jack Swagger vs. John Cena vs. John Morrisonvs. JTG vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kane vs. King Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Mason Ryan vs. Michael McGillicutty vs. R-Truth vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Ted DiBiase vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. Tyler Reks vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Vladimir Kozlovvs. Wade Barrett vs. William Regal vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (Royal Rumble Match)

WWF In Your House 24: Breakdown 27.09.1998
666 Bradshaw vs. Vader (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE NXT #96 24.04.2014
667 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Travis Tyler
668 Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs. Emma & Paige
669 Mason Ryan vs. Tyson Kidd
670 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
671 Corey Graves & The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Sami Zayn & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

WCW Monday NITRO #20 15.01.1996
672 Hulk Hogan vs. Meng (w/The Taskmaster)
673 Ric Flair (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWF RAW is WAR #226 22.09.1997
674 Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (w/Chyna) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WCW Clash Of The Champions #29 16.11.1994
675 Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader (w/Harley Race)

WCW Saturday Night 21.11.1992
676 Vader vs Dustin Rhodes

AJPW Summer Action Series 1986 - Tag 20 05.06.1989
677 Brad Armstrong vs. Hiro Saito (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match (vakant))
678 Killer Khan vs. Riki Choshu (Death Match)

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 19 05.06.1989
679 Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada (c) vs. Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
680 Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1092 28.04.2014
681 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
682 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil
683 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
684 Alberto Del Rio vs. Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust)
685 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
686 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
687 Paige (c) vs. Brie Bella (w/Daniel Bryan) (WWE Divas Title Match)
688 Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match)
689 Randy Orton (w/Batista & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #766 25.04.2014
690 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
691 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

WWE Main Event #82 22.04.2014
692 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
693 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil

AJPW Super Power Series 1992 - Tag 8 25.05.1992
694 Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Johnny Smith & The Patriot
695 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)


----------



## DaStooge

Cool.


----------



## sXeMope

Spoiler: List



January
1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04
67. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 05/23/04
68. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - AAW 11/30/13
69. Irish Airborne vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
70. Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace - AAW 11/30/13
71. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon - AAW 11/30/13
72. Keith Walker vs. Seaman & Moondog Bernard - AAW 11/30/13
73. Matt Cage vs. ACH - AAW 11/30/13
74. Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner vs. Tony Rican, Marion Fontaine & Mschif - AAW 11/30/13
75. Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose - AAW 11/30/13
76. Ricochet & Ethan Page vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
77. Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister - AAW 11/30/13
78. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
79. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
80. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
81. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
82. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/23/14
83. James Storm vs. Gunner - TNA 1/23/14
84. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - TNA 1/23/14
85. Matt Wheeler vs. Kongo Kong - LCW 1/25/14
86. Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
87. Tiffany, Estrellita & Marcela vs. Princesa Sughit, Princesa Blanca & Amapola - CMLL (Unsure of date)
88. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mistico - NJPW 8/11/09(?)
89. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW (Unsure of date)
91. Food Fighters vs. All Ivory Is Legal - ISW BKOTR II
92. GLADD Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
93. Team Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Kitsune & Shynron - ISW BKOTR II
94. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW BKOTR II
95. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
96. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
97. Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
98. Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
99. Shynron & Kitsune vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
100. Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
101. Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet - ISW BKOTR II
102. Food Fighters vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
103. Super Smash Bros vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling About Time
104. Leon St.Geovanni vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling About Time
105. Aaron Epic vs. Amber - Beyond Wrestling About Time
106. Team Tremendous vs. D.U.I vs Academy Of Anatomy vs. Connecticut Superstars - Beyond Wrestling About Time
107. RD Evans vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling About Time
108. Throwbacks vs. Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous - Beyond Wrestling About Time
109. Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling About Time
110. Jonny Mangue vs. Matt Fitchett - Beyond Wrestling About Time
111. Team Vega vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling About Time
112. Annie Social vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO9
113. Santana Garrett vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO9
114. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs. Jasmin & Jody D'Milo - AIW GNO9
115. Heidi Lovelace vs. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO9
116. Leah Von Dutch vs. Mickie Knuckles - AIW GNO9
117. Sassy Stephie vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO9
118. Taeler Hendrix vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO9
119. Nikki Storm vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO9
120. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs. Veda Scott & Shanna - AIW GNO9
121. Santana Garrett vs. Kimber Lee - AOW GNO10
122. Jody D'Milo vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO10
123. Sassy Stephie vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO10
124. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO10
125. Social Network vs. Bates & Bale - AIW GNO10
126. Leah Von Dutch vs. Shanna vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO10
127. Mickie Knuckles vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO10
128. Nikki Storm vs. Mia Yim - AIW GNO10
129. Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO10
130. David Starr vs. JT Dunn - CZW Tangled Web 6
131. Alex Colon, Biff Busick & Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland - CZW Tangled Web 6
132. Nevaeh vs. Shanna - CZW Tangled Web 6

February
133. Drew Gulak vs. Colt Cabana - NPWD 2014
134. The Baltic Seige vs. Bloc Party - NPWD 2014
135. Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister - CZW Tangled Web 6
136. 4Loco vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Tangled Web 6
137. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox - CZW Tangled Web 6
138. Osirian Portal vs. BLK OUT - CZW Tangled Web 6
139. Drew Gulak vs. Masada - CZW Tangled Web 6
140. Rory Mondo, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky 13 - CZW Tangled Web 6
141. Team Tremendous vs. Professional Revolution - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
142. Aaron Epic vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
143. Mr. Touchdown vs. Max Raptor - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
144. Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint - LCW 02/01/14
145. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Sean Harddrive & Danny Todd - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
146. Johnny Cockstrong vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
147. Usurper vs. Addy Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
148. Worst Case Scenario vs. Destruction Under Impact - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
149. Jaka vs. Matthew Justice - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
150. Garden State Gods vs. KOA - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
151. Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
152. Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - PWG ASW9 N2
153. Ronin vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW9 N2
154. Trent? vs. Paul London - PWG ASW9 N2
155. AR Fox, Ricochet, Rich Swann vs. Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines - PWG ASW9 N2
156. TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol - PWG ASW9 N2
157. Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG ASW9 N2
158. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW9 N2
159. Drake Younger vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW9 N2
160. Bushi & Valiente vs. KUSHIDA & Yohei Komatsu - NJPW 10/25/13
161. Barretta & Brian Kendrick vs. Young Bucks - NJPW 10/25/13
162. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Jado & Gedo - NJPW 10/25/13
163. Forever Hooligans vs. Suzuki-Gun - NJPW 10/25/13
164. Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka - NJPW 10/25/13
165. Captain New Japan & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Tomaoki Homna - NJPW 10/25/13
166. Chaos vs. Tanahashi, Makabe, & Nagata - NJPW 10/25/13
167. Complete Players vs. Ibushi & Naiti - NJPW 10/25/13
168. Bullet Club vs. Chaos - NJPW 10/25/13
169. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 04/27/02
170. AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH 6/22/02
171. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH 6/22/02
172. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 6/22/02
173. Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Low-Ki - ROH 1/11/03
174. Joe Gacy vs. Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
175. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
176. Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
177. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
178. Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
179. Antonio Inoki vs. Great Antonio - ??/??/??
180. Prophecy vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red - ROH 3/15/03
181. Headbangers & Taka Michinoku vs. Kaientai - WWF KOTR98
182. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ken Shamrock - WWF KOTR98
183. The Rock vs. Dan Severn - WWF KOTR98
184. Too Much vs. Al Snow & Head - WWF KOTR98
185. X-Pac vs. Owen Hart - WWF KOTR98
186. New Age Outlaws vs. New Midnight Express - WWF KOTR98
187. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock - WWF KOTR98
188. Undertaker vs. Mankind - WWF KOTR98
189. Kane vs. Stone Cold - WWF KOTR98
190. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Submission Squad vs. Youthanazia vs. Hot Young Best Friends - AIW Dead Presidents
191. Bobby Beverly vs. Davey Vega vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Colin Delaney vs. Ty Colton - AIW Dead Presidents
192. Colt Cabana vs. Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
193. Kevin Steen vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
194. Tim Donst vs. Chris Hero - AIW Dead Presidents
195. Ultramantis Black vs. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Dead Presidents
196. Ethan Page vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Dead Presidents
197. Battle Royal - Dreamwave 12/07/13
198. AC/DC vs. Zero Gravity - Dreamwave 12/07/13
199. Chris Castro vs. Ricochet - Dreamwave 12/07/13
200. Cousin Bobby vs. Waylon Beck - Dreamwave 12/07/13
201. Sports Entertainment vs. Dan Lawrence & Judd The Janitor vs. Vic Capri & Arya Daivari vs. Helter Skelter - Dreamwave 12/07/13
202. Reed Bentley vs. Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave 12/07/13
203. Matt Cage vs. Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave 12/07/13
204. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Chris Hero - Dreamwave 12/07/13
205. Luther, Yabo The Clown & Gangrel vs. Mason Beck, Cousin Dixie & Bucky Collins - Dreamwave 12/07/13
206. Shane Hollister vs. Christian Rose - Dreamwave 12/07/13
207. Arik Cannon vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
208. Drake Younger vs. Diehard - IWA KOTDM06
209. Flash Flanagan vs. Billy Black - IWA KOTDM06
210. Dinn T. Moore vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
211. Deranged vs. Spidar Boodrow - IWA KOTDM06
212. Mitch Page vs. J-Boy - IWA KOTDM06
213. Jacob Ladder vs. Toby Klein - IWA KOTDM06
214. Darin Childs vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
215. Brandon Prophet vs. Insane Lane vs. Ian Rotten - IWA KOTDM06
216. Juggulator vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
217. Whacks vs. Mad Man Pondo - IWA KOTDM06
218. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
219. Arik Cannon vs. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
220. Flash Flanagan vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
221. Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
222. Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
223. Mitch Page vs. Rollin Hard - IWA KOTDM06
224. Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles - IWA KOTDM06
225. Toby Klein vs. Brandon Prophet - IWA KOTDM06
226. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
227. Deranged vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
228. Ian Rotten vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
229. Mitch Page vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
230. Tank vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
231. Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
232. Insane Lane & Juggulator vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - IWA KOTDM06
233. Dysfunction vs. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein vs. Mitch Page - IWA KOTDM06
234. AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ROH 6/14/03
235. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Briscoes - ROH 7/19/03
236. AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ROH 10/16/03
237. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH 11/01/03
238. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 11/29/03
239. AJ Styles vs. Homicide - 1/10/04
240. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 2/22/05
241. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ROH 7/16/05
242. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Race - ROH 7/23/05
243. AJ Styles vs. Cima - ROH 8/25/05
244. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 9/17/05
245. Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
246. Medusa vs. Akira Hokuto - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
247. Lord Steven Regal vs. Prince Iaukea - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
248. Public Enemy vs. Steve McMichael & Jeff Jarrett - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
249. Chris Benoit vs. Dean Malenko - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
250. Kevin Nash vs. Rick Steiner - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
251. The Giant vs. Lex Luger vs. Stevie Ray vs. Booker T - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
252. Randy Savage vs. DDP - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
253. Kurt Angle vs. Tazz - WWF RR 2000
254. Dudley Boys vs. Hardy Boys - WWF RR 2000
255. Hardcore Holly vs. Chyna vs. Chris Jericho - WWF RR 2000
256. New Age Outlaws vs. Acolytes - WWF RR 2000
257. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H - WWF RR 2000
258. Royal Rumble - WWF RR 2000
259. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho - WWF No Way Out 2000
260. New Age Outlaws vs. Dudley Boys - WWF No Way Out 2000
261. Mark Henry vs. Viscera - WWF No Way Out 2000
262. Hardy Boyz vs. Edge & Christian - WWF No Way Out 2000
263. Big Boss Man vs. Tazz - WWF No Way Out 2000
264. Kane vs. X-Pac - WWF No Way Out 2000
265. Too Cool vs. Radicals - WWF No Way Out 2000
266. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF No Way Out 2000
267. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - WWF No Way Out 2000
268. D'Lo Brown & Godfather vs. Big Boss Man & Bull Buchanan - WWF Wrestlemania 16
269. Hardcore Battle Royal - WWF Wrestlemania 16
270. Steve Blackman & Al Snow vs. T&A - WWF Wrestlemania 16
271. Dudley Boys vs. Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boyz - WWF Wrestlemania 16


MARCH

Kat vs. Terri - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Radicalz vs. Too Cool & Chyna - WWF Wrestlemania 16
X-Pac & Road Dogg vs. Rikishi & Kane - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Mick Foley vs. Triple H vs. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Road Dogg & X-Pac vs. Edge & Christian - WWF Backlash 2000
Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Dean Malenko - WWF Backlash 2000
APA vs. Bull Buchanan & Big Boss Man - WWF Backlash 2000
Crash Holly vs. Hardcore Holly vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Tazz vs. Perry Saturn - WWF Backlash 2000
Dudley Boyz vs. T & A - WWF Backlash 2000
Eddie Guerrero vs. Essa Rios - WWF Backlash 2000
Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho - WWF Backlash 2000
The Rock vs. Triple H - WWF Backlash 2000
Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro - NXT ArRIVAL
Sal E. Graziano vs. Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000 
Kid Kash, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs. Simon Diamond, CW Anderson & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn - ECW Heatwave 2000
Nova & Chris Chetti vs. Da Baldies - ECW Heatwave 2000
Little Guido vs. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Psicosis vs. Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 2000
Sandman vs. Rhino - ECW Heatwave 2000
Rob Van Dam vs. Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
Justin Credible vs. Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
6 Way Scramble - AIW TGIF
Louis Lyndon vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW TGIF
Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW TGIF
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Hooligans - AIW TGIF
Eric Ryan vs. Rickey Shane Page vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW TGIF
Bobby Beverly vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AIW TGIF
Ethan Page vs. Kevin Steen - AIW TGIF
Danny Havoc vs. Tim Donst - AIW TGIF
Michael Elgin vs. Drake Younger - AIW TGIF
Corvis Fear vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Danny Danger vs. Matt Marvel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jarek 1:20 vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Pitboss vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Chase Burnett - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Chris Dickinson vs. Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear, Chase Burnett & Zack Novak vs. Leon Del Admon, Mike Montez & Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Darius Carter vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
TJ Marconi vs. Pitboss - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Josh Thor vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Steve Weiner - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
BMT vs. J-Busta - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear vs. Dan Barry - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Chase Burnett vs. Jarek 1:20 vs. Leon Del Admon - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jon Gresham vs. Davey Richards - Beyond Wrestling St. Louis Taping
Junkyard Dog, Ricky Steamboat & Haiti Kid vs. Funk Bros & Jimmy Hart - ??/??/??
Johnny B. Badd vs. Lord Steven Regal - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Vader vs. Guardian Angel - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Arn Anderson & Dustin Rhodes vs. Terry Funk & Bunkhouse Buck - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Razor Ramon vs. Bret Hart - WWF KOTR 1993
Mr. Perfect vs. Mr. Hughes - WWF KOTR 1993
Jim Duggan vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WWF KOTR 1993
Lex Luger vs. Tatanka - WWF KOTR 1993
3 Count vs. Jung Dragons - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta vs. The Cat - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Kanyon vs. Buff Bagwell - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
MIA vs. Jindrak & O'Haire vs. The Perfect Event vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Shane Douglas vs. Kidman - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Major Gunns vs. Miss Hancock - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
The Demon vs. Sting - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mike Awesome vs. Lance Storm - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta & Vampiro vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mistico, La Sombra & Mascara Dorada vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Atlantis & Dragon Rojo Jr. - CMLL ??/??/??
Bad Influence vs. Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Masakatsu Funaki vs. Bobby Roode - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Keiji Mutoh, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea vs. Samoa Joe, Renee Dupree & Masayuki Kono - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
The Wolves vs. Bro-Mana vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Magnus vs. KAI - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Can-Am Connection vs. Don Muraco & Bob Orton- WWF Wrestlemania 3
Billy Jack Haynes vs. Hercules - WWF Wrestlemania 3
King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo, Lord Littlebrook vs. Hillbilly Jim, Little Beaver , Haiti Kid - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Harley Race vs. Junkyard Dog - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Rougeau Brothers vs. Dream Team - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Roddy Piper vs. Adrian Adonis - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hart Foundation & Danny Davis vs. British Bulldogs & Tito Santana - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Butch Reed vs. Koko B. Ware - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Macho Man vs. Ricky Steamboat - WWF Wrestlemania 3
****** Tonk Man vs. Jake Roberts - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff vs. Killer Bees - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hulk Hogan vs. André The Giant - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Kobald vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Jaka & Usurper vs. Jiven' Jimmy & Andy McKenzie - WiAwesome 10/05/14
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Tommy Mack vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Dalton Castle- WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Dalton Castle - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Usurper vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Flex Rumblecrunch vs. Jivin' Jimmy - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Jaka vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Matt Taven vs. Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Jay Lethal vs. Delirious - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Silas Young vs. Davey Richards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Roderick Strong & Cheeseburger vs. ReDragon - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Adrenaline Rush & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Doom Patrol vs. Academy Of Anatomy & Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Josh Thor vs. Stan Styles vs. Steve Wiener vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers

April
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Sugar Dunkerton - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pitboss vs. Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Aaron Epic vs. Pinkie Sanchez - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Eddie Graves vs. Corvis Fear - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Nick Talent vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Chase Burnett vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Fredo Majors vs. Leon Del Amon - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Johnny Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Flip Kendrick - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Corvis Fear vs. Ryan Eagles - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Doom Patrol vs. Team ISW - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Darius Carter vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Zane Silver vs. Jonathan Gresham - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling All Killer Taping
The Shard vs. Frightmare - WiRespect 5
Assad King vs. Jay Diesel - WiRespect 5
Leech Landa vs. Lithuanian Snowtroll - WiRespect 5
Chris Dickinson vs. Eric Corvis - WiRespect 5
Jessie Brooks vs. Veda Scott - WiRespect 5
Delirious vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiRespect 5
Drew Gulak & Hallowicked vs. The Colony - WiRespect 5
Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio - WWE Wrestlemania 29
Real Americans vs. The Usos vs. Rybaxel vs. Los Matadores - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. HHH - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
The Sheild vs. New Age Outlaws & Kane - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Diva Invitational Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Zandig vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 2
Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson - CZW TOD 2
Nick Gage vs. Ian Rotten - CZW TOD 2
Trent Acid vs. Z-Barr - CZW TOD 2
Student Showcase - CZW TOD 2
Johnny Kashmere vs. Nick Berk - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 2
B-Boy & Messiah vs. Sonjay Dutt & Ruckus - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
Evil Ninja vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 3
Wifebeater vs. Mad Man Pondo - CZW TOD 3
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Ian Knoxx - CZW TOD 3
Green Phantom vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Chri$ Ca$h vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 3
Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston - WWE Smackdown 04/11/14
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
JC Bailey vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion - EVOLVE 7
Tony Nese vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 7
Jon Davis vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Facade & Gory vs. Frightmare & Jigsaw - EVOLVE 7
Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 7
Rich Swann vs. AR Fox - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Akira Tozawa - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Jon Moxley vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 7
SeXXXy Eddy vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 4
Mad Man Pondo vs. Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Beef Wellington - CZW TOD 4
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Nick Gage vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 4
Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Toby Klein vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 4
JC Bailey vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
Ultraviolent Rumble - CZW TOD 4
Necro Butcher vs. Zandig vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
AR Fox vs. Rich Swann - EVOLVE 8
Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Sami Callihan vs. Brodie Lee - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 8
AR Fox vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan - EVOLVE 8
New Havana Pitbulls vs. SAT - EVOLVE 8
FRAY! - EVOLVE 8
Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly - EVOLVE 9
Super Smash Brothers vs. Facade & Gory - EVOLVE 9
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 9
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Lince Dorado - EVOLVE 9
The Scene vs. Cheech & Cloudy - EVOLVE 9
Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis vs. Kevin Steen - EVOLVE 9
John Silver vs. Tony Nese - EVOLVE 9
Sami Callihan vs. Dave Finlay - EVOLVE 9
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - EVOLVE 9
Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: NYC
Jon Moxley vs. Jigsaw - DGUSA United: NYC
BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO - DGUSA United: NYC
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: NYC
Austin Aries vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. World-1 - DGUSA United: NYC
FRAY! - DGUSA United: Philly
YAMATO vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: Philly
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Philly
6 Way Freestyle - DGUSA United: Philly
Austin Aries vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Philly
BxB Hulk vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Philly
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Philly
World-1 vs. Blood Warriors - DGUSA United: Philly
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - Mexico 04/06/01
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Rexx Reed - DGUSA United: Finale
Brodie Lee vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Finale
AR Fox vs. Cheech - DGUSA United: Finale
BxB Hulk vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Finale
Homicide vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Finale
Blood Warriors vs. YAMATO, Jimmy Jacobs, Austin Aries & Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: Finale
World-1 vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Finale
BJ Stardom vs. Asylum - Bloodstock 2006
Hammer vs. Notorious TID - Bloodstock 2006
Hornet vs. Aurora vs. Beef Wellington - Bloodstock 2006
Necro Butcher vs. Viking - Bloodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Juggulator - Bloodstock 2006
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Madman Pondo - Bloodstock 2006
Bloody Bill Skullion vs. Independent Soldier - Bloodstock 2006
Madman Pondo vs. Necro Butcher- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Bloody Bill Skullion- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Necro Butcher - Blooodstock 2006
Ty Colton vs. CJ Esparza vs. Davey Vega vs. Christian Faith - AAW EPIC 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Seleziya Sparx - AAW EPIC 2014
Kung-Fu Manchu & Juntai Miller vs. 
Matt Cage, Cameron Skyy & Austin Mannix - AAW EPIC 2014
Justice Jones vs. Seaman - AAW EPIC 2014
Knight Wagner vs. Marek Brave - AAW EPIC 2014
Alex Shelley vs. Silas Young - AAW EPIC 2014
Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs. Ryan Boz & Tony Rican - AAW EPIC 2014
Men Of The Year vs. Oi4K - AAW EPIC 2014
Arik Cannon vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AAW EPIC 2014
Shane Hollister & Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Colt Cabana - AAW EPIC 2014
Dicks & Flips vs. Youthanazia - AIW GFTG9
4 Way Scramble - AIW GFTG9
Bobby Beverly vs. Ethan Page - AIW GFTG9
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Batiri - AIW GFTG9
Louis Lyndon vs. ACH - AIW GFTG9
Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - AIW GFTG9
Michael Elgin vs. Andrew Everett - AIW GFTG9
Gauntlet For The Gold - AIW GFTG9



I'm up to 517. 139 matches this month.


----------



## RKing85

end of April standings

1. BallsBalogna - 1519
2. Smitlick - 1486
3. xxTalonxx - 1129
4. Platt - 1055
5. KingCrash - 1004
6. The Chopping Machine - 695
7. Racconie - 648
8. Brauny - 627
9. Miguel de Juan - 542
10. sXeMope - 517
11. Ratman - 416
12. bigbuxx - 379
13. Flux - 351
14. The Manowarrior - 320
15. Mikey2Likey - 268
16. RKing85 - 232
17. MrWrestlingVIII - 214
18. Dorodafan - 208
19. chiuller88 - 162
20. TheWeasel - 103
21. just1988 - 19


----------



## Tanner1495

Glad to see the challenge going well again this year, I am up in the 300s I believe, way higher than this time last year, hope everyone is having fun with it!


----------



## Platt

Forgot to post my April end I was at 1391, will post a full list with the mid month update.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my updated list for the month of May so far.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neal (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neal
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neal VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neal
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxson VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bookoo
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)


Grand total so far 1162


----------



## RKing85

first half of May update

Extreme Rules - 7 matches (Triple Threat, Handicap, Barrett/Big E, 6-man tag, Cena/Wyatt, Paige/Tamina, Bryan/Kane)

SNME Disc 2 - 9 matches (Hogan/Bundy, Hogan/Andre, Savage/Dibiase, Hogan/Race, Savage/Andre, Honky/Warrior, Hogan and Savage/Akeem and Bossman, HGogan/Bossman, Rockers/Brainbusters)

ROH Global Wars - 11 matches (Thomas/Touch, Bennett/ACH, Elgin/Watanabe, 3-way tag, Alexander/Strong, 3-way tag, Evans/Cruise, Tanahashi and Liger/Jado and Nakamura, 4-way, Bullet Club/Okada and Gedo, Cole/Steen

27 for first half of May
261 year to date total


----------



## GREEK FREAK

2014 Match List


Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14[/b
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
April 20th 
Hog Wild 96
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
Nitro – 9/16/96
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
Impact – 4/24/14
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
April 27th 
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
TNA Sacrifice 14
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
Raw – 9/22/97 
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
Smackdown – 4/27/00
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman *


*


Spoiler:  May



May
Impact – 5/1/14
628. Gunner vs. Mr. Anderson
629. Gunner vs. Bobby Roode
630. Willow vs. James Storm
631. The BroMans vs. The Wolves and Sanada
632. Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
NXT – 5/1/14
633. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch 
634. Natalya vs. Layla
May 3rd 
635. Big Show vs. Floyd “Money” Mayweather – Wrestlemania XXIV
May 4th
636. The Shield vs. Ryback and Team Hell No – TLC Match – TLC 2012
637. Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H – Steel Cage Match – Extreme Rules 2013
Extreme Rules 2014
638. Hornswoggle vs. El Torito – WeeLC Match 
639. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
640. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods
641. Big E vs. Bad News Barrett - Intercontinental Championship
642. The Shield vs. Evolution 
643. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - Steel Cage Match
644. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - Diva’s Championship
645. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Extreme Rules Match 
May 5th
Raw – 5/5/2014
646. United States Championship 20 Man Battle Royal
647. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
648. Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback
649. Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
650. Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio
651. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E - Intercontinental Championship
May 6th
Main Event 
652. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
653. Natalya, Naomi, and Cameron vs. Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, and Aksana 
654. Goldust vs. Curtis Axel
Halloween Havoc 96
655. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho 
656. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson
May 7th
Smackdown – 2/1/01
657. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz (WWF Tag Team Champinship – Tables Match)
658. Ivory vs. Lita vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship Match)
659. Edge and Christian vs. APA
660. Chris Jericho vs. Tazz
661. Big Show vs. Billy Gunn 
662. Undertaker and Kane vs. Haku and Rikishi (First Blood Match)
663. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship Match)
664. Triple H vs. John Morrison (Smackdown – Tables Match)
May 12th 
Raw – 5/12/14
665. John Cena and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
666. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
667. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
668. Sheamus vs. Ryback
669. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
670. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes
671. Batista vs. Roman Reigns 
May 13th 
Main Event – 5/13/14
672. Alicia Fox vs. Emma 
673. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
May 14th 
Raw – 4/8/13
674. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton
675. Fandango vs. Kofi Kingston 
676. Rhodes Scholars and Bella Twins vs. Tons of Funk and Funkadactyls 
677. John Cena vs. Mark Henry
678. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger (Raw - 5/12/14)
May 15th 
Impact - 5/15/14
679. Willow vs. Magnus and Bram
680. Crazy Steve vs. Kazarian 
681. Mr. Anderson vs. James Storm
682. DJ Z vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (X Division Championship)
683. Eric Young vs. MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
May 16th 
Smackdown – 5/16/14
684. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
685. El Torito vs. Heath Slater 
686. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (Special Guest Ref: Eva Marie)
687. Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista 
688. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
689. Cesaro vs. R-Truth 
690. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
Summerslam 2002
691. Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio 
692. Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho



692*


----------



## Miguel De Juan

572 so far.



Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
*3/1/2014*
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
*3/3/2014*
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
*3/6/2014*
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
*3/7/2014*
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
*03/09/2014*
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA *3/9/2014*
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
*3/12/2014*
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
*3/13/2014*
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
*03/14/2014*
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994
03/16/2014
351. Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2014
352. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/15/2014
353. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 3/15/2014
354. Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 3/15/2014
355. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Jado, & Gedo NJPW 3/15/2014
356. Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/15/2014\
357. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/15/2014
258. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 3/15/2014
259. Davey Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/15/2014
3/17/2014
360. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/17/2014
361. Goldust vs. Fandango WWE 3/17/2014
362. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 3/17/2014
363. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs. Tracey Smothers & Steve Armstrong WCW 5/19/1991
364. Ricky Morton vs. Dan Spivey WCW 5/19/1991
365. Nikita Koloff vs. Tommy Rich WCW 5/19/1991
366. Dustin Rhodes vs. Terrance Taylor WCW 5/19/1991
367. Big Josh vs. Black Bart WCW 5/19/1991
368. Oz vs. Tim Parker WCW 5/19/1991
3/18/2014
369. Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman WCW 5/19/1991
370. El Gigante vs. Sid Vicious WCW 5/19/1991
371. Ron Simmons vs. Butch Reed WCW 5/19/1991
372. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 5/19/1991
373. Bobby Eaton vs. Arn Anderson WCW 5/19/1991
374. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami WCW 
3/22/2014
375. Sho Tanaka vs.Yohei Komatsu NJPW 3/22/2014
376. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yuji Nagata vs.Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yan, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/22/2014 
377. Bushi Kushida, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taka Michinoku, & Taichi NJPW 3/22/2014
378. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/22/2014
379. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii,& Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/22/2014
380. Shelton Benjamin vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/22/2014
381. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/22/2014
382. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/22/2014
383. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/22/2014
3/23/2014
384. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka WWE 4/4/1993
385. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Samu & Fatu WWE 4/4/1993
386. Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster vs. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake WWE 4/4/1993
387. The Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzales WWE 4/4/1993
388. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 4/4/1993
389. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart WWE 3/20/1994
390. Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
391. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon WWE 3/20/1994
392. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
393. Kushida & Bushi vs. Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/23/2014
394. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taichi & Taka Michinoku vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Tiger Mask Iv NJPW 3/23/2014
395. Kazushi Sakuraba, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jado, Takashi Iizuka, & Toru Yano NJPW 3/23/2014
396. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 3/23/2014
397. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 3/23/2014
398. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/23/2014
399. Prince Devitt, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/23/2014
400. Kota Ibushi, El Desperado, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Gedo NJPW 3/23/2014
401. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/23/2014
3/24/2014
402. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/24/2014 
403. Luke Harper vs. John Cena WWE 3/24/2014
404. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/24/2014
3/27/2014
405. Shawn Michaels vs. El Matador WWE 4/5/1992
406. The Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts WWE 4/5/1992
407. Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper WWE 4/5/1992
408. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair WWE4/5/1992
409. Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs. Haku & The Barbarian WWE 3/24/1991
410. The British Bulldog vs. The Warlord WWE 3/24/1991
411. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WWE 3/24/1991
412. Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts WWE 3/24/1991
413. The Undertaker vs. Jimmy Snuka WWE 3/24/1991
414. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE 3/24/1991
415. Genichiro Tenryu & Kōji Kitao vs. Crush & Smash WWE 3/24/1991
416. Big Boss Man vs. Mr. Perfect WWE 3/24/1991
417. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Hulk Hogan WWE 3/24/1991
3/28/1992
418. Jimmy Garvin & Michael Hayes vs. Terry Taylor & Greg Valentine WCW 5/171992
419. Johnny B. Badd vs. Tracey Smothers WCW 5/17/1992
420. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 5/17/1992
421. Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes WCW 5/17/1992
422. The Super Invader vs. Todd Champion WCW 5/17/1992
423. Richard Morton vs. Big Josh WCW 5/17/1992
424. Brian Pillman vs. Z-Man WCW 5/17/1992
425. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka WCW 5/17/1992
426. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, & Nikita Koloff vs. Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Bobby Eaton, & Larry Zabyszko WCW 5/17/1992
427. Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 10/31/1998
428. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams AJPW 9/3/1993
429. Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader AJPW 2/27/2000
430. Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/12/1998
3/29/2014
431. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Takashi Sugiura NOAH 3/4/2007
432. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2002
433. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/2003
434. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Shiro Koshinaka 6/12/2003
3/30/2014
435. Brian Pillman vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 6/20/1992
436. Ron Simmons vs. Terry Taylor WCW 6/20/1992
437. Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/20/1992
438. Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, & Barry Windham vs. Steve Austin, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton WCW 6/20/1992
439. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams WCW 6/20/1992
440. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal WWE 4/1/2001
441. Tazz, Bradshaw, & Faarooq vs. Val Venis, The Goodfather, & Bull Buchanan WWE 4/1/2001
442. Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show WWE 4/1/2001
443. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test WWE 4/1/2001
444. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Beniot WWE 4/1/2001
445. Chyna vs. Ivory WWE 4/1/2001
446. Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon WWE 4/1/2001
447. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Christian vs. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley WWE 4/1/2001
448. 19 Man Gimmick Battle Royale WWE 4/1/2001
449. The Undertaker vs. Triple H WWE 4/1/2001
450. The Rock vs. Steve Austin WWE 4/1/2001
4/3/2004
451. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/25/2004
452. Chris Hero vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/13/2009
453. Go Shiozaki vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2011
454. Toshiaki Kawada vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/24/2010
*4/4/2014*
455. Cyber Kong, Super Shisa & Super Shenlong vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, "Jimmy" Kanda & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
456. K-ness & Kotoka vs. "Jimmy" Kagetora & Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
457. Ricochet vs. "Jimmy" Susumu Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
458. Naruki Doi, Rich Swann,& Syachihoko BOY vs. Don Fuji, HUB & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
459. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
460. BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation vs. Shingo Takagi & Yamato Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
461. CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
*4/6/2014*
462. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H WWE 4/6/2014
463. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Kane. Billy Gunn, & Road Dogg WWE *4/6/2014*
464. 31 Man Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale WWE 4/6/2014
465. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 4/6/2014
466. Brock Lesnar vs. the Undertaker WWE 4/6/2014
467. Divas Championship Invitational WWE 4/6/2014
468. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/6/2014
*4/7/2014*
469. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/6/2014
470. Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe, &Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/6/2014
471. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jax Dane & Rob Conway NJPW 4/6/2014
472. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 4/6/2014\
473. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 4/6/2014
474. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/6/2014
475. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 4/6/2014
476. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/6/2014
477. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 4/6/2014
*4/10/2014*
478. Shinya Hashimoto vs The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1992
479. Hashimoto, Chono & Fujinami vs Tenryu, Hara, & Ishikawa NJPW 8/2/1993
480. Yuji Nagata vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/28/2004
4/12/2014
481. Strong Man, Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado NJPW 5/3/2012
482. Ryusuke Taguchi & KUSHIDA vs Taka Michinoku & Taichi NJPW 5/3/2012
483. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs Gedo & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2012
484. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki NJPW 5/3/2012
485. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 5/3/2012
486. Yuji Nagata & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 5/3/2012
487. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson NJPW 5/3/2012
488. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 5/3/2012
489. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/3/2012
490. Nikita Koloff & Ricky Steamboat vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Brian Pillman WCW 7/12/1992
491. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin WCW 7/12/1992
492. Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
493. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff WCW 7/12/1992
494. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
495. Big Van Vader vs. Sting WCW 7/12/1992
496. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
*4/13/2014*
497. Takashi Sugiura, Suwa, Masaji Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Mitsuo Momota, & Katsuhiko Nakajima NOAH 7/18/2005
498. Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs. Tamon Honda & Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/18/2005
499. Akitoshi Saito, Shiro Koshinaka, Masao Inoue, & Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue, Naoki Sano, Jun Izumida, & Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/18/2005
500. Mushiking Terry vs. Black Mask NOAH 7/18/2005
501. Kenta vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru NOAH 7/18/2005
502. Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jun Akiyama & Makoto Hashi 7/18/2005
503. Takeshi Rikio vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NOAH 7/18/2005
504. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 7/18/2005
505. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
506. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada NOAH 7/18/2005
*4/18/2014*
507. Mitsuo Momota vs. Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
508. Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
509. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
510. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs. Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
511. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs. Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
512. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs. Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
513. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
514. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
515. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
516. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
*4/20/2014*
517. Scott Hall & Punisher Dice Morgan vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Masa Saito NJPW 3/19/1990
*4/25/2014*
518. Bull Nakano & Aja Kong vs. Akira Hokuto & Shinbu Kandori AJW 3/27/1994
519. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 9/19/2009
520. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kushida NJPW 4/12/2014
*4/26/2014*
521. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai Stardom 3/16/2014
522. Alpha Female vs. Io Shirai Stardom 4/29/2013
523. Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kandori AJW 4/2/1993
524. Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori AJW 12/6/1993
*4/27/2014*
525. Akira Hokuto vs Mima Shimoda AJW 8/30/1995
526. Akira Hokuto vs Mayumi Ozaki JWP 11/18/1993
527. Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards vs. Robbie E, Jessie Godderz, & DJ Z TNA 4/27/2014
528. Mr. Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw TNA 4/27/2014
529. Kurt Angle & Willow vs. Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud TNA 4/27/2014
530. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno TNA 4/27/2014
531. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 4/27/2014
532. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne TNA 4/27/2014
533. Bobby Roode vs. Bully Ray TNA 4/27/2014
534. Eric Young vs. Magnus TNA 4/17/2014
*4/30/2014*
535. Van Hammer & Danny Spivey vs. Johnny B. Badd & Cactus Jack WCW 12/28/1992
536. Big Van Vader & Dustin Rhodes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & The Barbarian WCW 12/28/1992
537. The Great Muta & Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 12/28/1992
538. Steve Williams & Sting vs. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts WCW 12/28/1992
539. Masahiro Chono vs. The Great Muta WCW 12/28/1992
540. Steve Williams vs. Ron Simmons WCW 12/28/1992
541. Shane Douglas & Ricky Steamboat vs. Barry Windham & Brian Pillman WCW 12/28/1992
542. Battlbowl Battle Royal WCW 12/28/1992
*5/3/2014*
543. Bushi, Captain New Japan, El Desperado, & Máscara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan,Kushida, Tiger Mask, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/3/2014
544. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2014
545.Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 5/3/2014
546. Satoshi Kojima vs. Wes Brisco NJPW 5/3/2014
547. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/3/2014
548. Kota Ibushi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/3/2014
549. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 5/3/2014
550. Jushin Liger, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, & Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 5/3/2014
551. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie v. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 5/3/2014
552. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 5/3/2014
*5/4/2014*
553. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 5/4/2014
554. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger 5/4/2014
555. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods & R-Truth WWE 5/4/2014
556. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E WWE 5/4/2014
557. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Triple H, Randy Orton, & Batista WWE 5/4/2014
558. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 5/4/2014
559. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka WWE 5/4/2014
560. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 5/4/2014
5/10/2014
561. Michael Bennett vs. ACH ROH 5/10/2014
562. Michael Elign vs. Takaaki Watanbe ROH 5/10/2014
563. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. B.J. Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH 5/10/2014
564. Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong ROH 5/10/2014
565. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. Kushida & Alex Shelly ROH *5/10/2014*
565. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura ROH 5/10/2014
566. Jay Lethal vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa ROH 5/10/2014
567. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo 5/10/2014
568. Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen 5/10/2014
*5/14/2014*
569. Daisuke Seikimoto vs. Shinya Ishikawa BJW 5/05/2014
570. Isami Kodaka vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 5/05/2014
571. Suwama vs. Yuji Nagata AJPW 6/19/2011
572. Suwama vs. Go Shiozaki AJPW 8/25/2013


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my updated list for the middle of May so far.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neal (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neal
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neal VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neal
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxson VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bookoo
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS Warmachine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Ectasy & Mr Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)


Grand total so far 1226


----------



## smitlick

1946 for myself. 400+ matches this month helped by me watching more WWE/WCW stuff that goes shorter. Especially the WCW sets I've been hammering through.



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/2/13
1120. Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 27/2/13
1121. Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 6/3/13
1122. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 13/3/13
1123. Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 20/3/13
1124. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 27/3/13
1125. Kane vs Antonio Cesaro
1126. The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 3/4/13
1127. The Miz vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 10/4/13
1128. Tons of Funk & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield
1129. Jack Swagger vs Yoshi Tatsu
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 5
1130. Delfin vs Caras
1131. Sasuke vs Caras
1132. Sasuke vs Caras
1133. Delfin vs Pantera
1134. Sasuke/Lee vs Delfin/Naniwa
1135. Mask vs Michinoku
1136. Sasuke/Kendo/Shimoda vs Delfin/Naniwa/Hasegawa
1137. Jay vs Sasuke
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
1138. Steen vs Taylor
1139. Ciampa vs Cage
1140. Gargano vs Mack
1141. Fox vs Strong
1142. Younger vs Ryan
1143. ACH vs Nese
1144. O'Reilly vs Trent?
1145. Elgin vs Swann
1146. Cole/Bucks vs Hooligans/Perkins
1995 Yearbook Disc 13
1147. Hart vs DBS
1148. RVD vs Kroffat
1149. Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue
1150. Aguayo/Konnan/Parka/Octagon vs Pentagon/Caras/Estrada/Ano
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 6
1151. Sasuke/Zebra vs Naniwa/Pogo
1152. Sasuke/Mask/Nakajima vs Boy/Sato/Shiryu
1153. Pantera vs Delfin
1154. Sasuke/Mask/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1155. Shiryu vs Sasuke
1156. Teioh/Shiryu vs Michinoku/Funaki
1157. Togo vs Collins
1158. Michinoku vs Tanaka
1159. Saint vs Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 14
1160. Hashimoto/Hirata vs Chono/Tenzan
1161. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera
1162. Han vs Yammamoto
1163. Anjoh vs Sano
1164. Winners vs Marabunta
1165. Octagoncito/Sagrada/Tororito/Munequito vs Espectrico/Espectrito II/Parkita/Guerrera
1166. Parka/Octagon/Misterio Jr/Santo vs Pentagon/Panther/Psicosis/Guerrera
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2
1167. Younger vs Cage
1168. Gargano vs Steen
1169. Elgin vs Strong
1170. ACH vs O'Reilly
1171. B-Boy/Mack/Ciampa vs Best Friends
1172. Gargano vs Elgin
1173. Younger vs O'Reilly
1174. Bucks/Cole vs Fox/Swann/LeRae
1175. O'Reilly vs Elgin
Michinoku Pro Disc 7
1176. Sasuke vs Shiryu
1177. Liger/Hamada/Naniwa vs Togo/Michinoku/Funaki
1178. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin
1179. Casas vs Sasuke
1180. Togo/Shiryu/Funaki/Collins vs Hamada/Delfin/Astro/Otsuka
1181. Mask vs Teioh
1182. Michinoku/Togo/Teioh/Funaki vs Delfin/Mask/Naniwa/Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 15
1183. King vs Dantes
1184. Tiger vs Kanemoto
1185. Lawler vs Hart
1186. Toyota vs Kong
1187. Hayabusa vs Oya
1188. Misawa/Kobashi/Asako vs Kawada/Taue/Honda
PWX Funny Draws Money
1189. Everett vs Lude
1190. Melissa vs Yim
1191. Cabana vs Riley
1192. Ryan vs Manning
1193. Konley vs Striker
PWX Us vs The World
1194. Striker vs Page
1195. Melissa vs Yim
1196. Cabana vs Ryan
Michinoku Pro Disc 8
1197. Saint vs Hoshikawa
1198. Shinzaki vs Hayabusa
1199. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Hamada/Yakushiji
1200. Togo/Teioh vs Delfin/Santo
1201. Togo/Teioh/Michinoku/Funaki/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin/Mask/Hamada/Naniwa
1202. Shinzaki vs Michinoku
1203. Sasuke/Hamada/Naniwa/Yakushiji vs Togo/Teioh/Funaki/Shiryu
1204. Michinoku vs Delfin
WWE NXT 17/10/13
1205. The Ascension vs Neville/Graves
1206. Paige/Emma vs BFFs
1207. Zayn vs Dallas
WWE Main Event 17/4/13
1208. Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Main Event 24/4/13
1209. Gauntlet Match
WWE NXT 24/10/13
1210. Emma vs Sasha Banks
1211. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 31/10/13
1212. Paige vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 7/11/13
1213. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 14/11/13
1214. Bayley/Charlotte vs The BFFs
1215. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
BATTLEWAR 12
1216. Radioactive Wave vs 3.0
1217. Buxx Belmar vs Mike Bailey
1218. The Rock N Roid Express vs TDT
1219. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
Wrestling Spectacular 2
1220. Gene Snitsky vs Michael Tarver
1221. Tommy Dreamer & Rudeboy Riley vs X-Pac & Logan Black
1222. Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita
1223. Luke Gallows vs Matt Morgan
1224. Angelina Love vs Mickie James
Michinoku Pro Disc 9
1225. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada (1/14/1997)
1226. Dick Togo vs. Yakushiji (3/1/1997)
1227. El Gran Hamada vs. Funaki (3/1/1997)
1228. Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke (3/1/1997)
1229. Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku (3/1/1997)
1230. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Motegi vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada/Gran 

Naniwa/Yakushiji (3/16/1997)
1231. Tiger Mask/Hayabusa/Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Super Boy 
Michinoku Pro Disc 10
1232. Great Sasuke vs. Funaki (5/11/1997)
1233. Shinzaki/El Gran Hamada vs. Great Sasuke/Tiger Mask (6/22/1997)
1234. Great Sasuke vs. Super Boy (8/24/1997)
1235. Dick Togo vs. Great Sasuke (8/31/1997)
1236. TAKA Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask (9/23/1997)
Michinoku Pro Disc 11
1237. Undertaker vs. Hakushi (10/10/1997)
1238. Super Delfin/Hoshikawa/Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Funaki (10/10/1997)
1239. Great Sasuke vs. TAKA Michinoku (10/10/1997)
1240. Mens Teoh/Funaki vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin (11/2/1997)
1241. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin vs. Mens Teoh/Funaki (11/9/1997)
1242. Super Delfin/Genjin/Kozumi vs. Great Sasuke/Yakushiji/Fukuoka (12/1/1997)
1243. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke/Solar I (12/7/1997)
1995 Yearbook Disc 16
1244. Misterio Jr/Octagon/Muneco vs Psicosis/Guerrera/Panther
1245. Munequito vs Espectrito
1246. Santo/Misterio Jr/Parka/Octagon vs Fuerza/Estrada/Pentagon/Psicosis
1247. Jericho vs Dragon
1248. Kakihara/Kanehara vs Anjoh/Takayama
WWE NXT 21/11/13
1249. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1250. Aiden English vs Adrian Neville
1251. Leo Kruger vs Sami Zayn
WWE Main Event 1/5/13
1252. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/5/13
1253. Antonio Cesaro vs Randy Orton
Michinoku Pro Disc 12
1254. Dos Caras vs Tiger Mask
1255. Sasuke/Delfin/Tiger vs Caras/Hamada/Solar I
1256. TAKA Michinoku vs Funaki
1257. Togo/Teioh vs Sasuke/Delfin
1258. Mens Teioh vs Funaki
1259. Togo/Funaki/Super vs Sasuke/Hamada/Tiger
1260. Shinzaki/Hayabusa vs Kanemura/Gannosuke
Best of WCW Cruiserweights Set Disc 1
1261. Juvi vs Psicosis
1262. Booker vs Malenko
1263. Jericho vs Ultimo
1264. Magnum/Nobunaga vs Public Enemy
1265. Suwa vs Juvi
1266. Jericho vs Ultimo
1267. Doc Dean vs Hayashi
1268. Finley vs Bret
1269. Mysterio vs Malenko
1270. Lizmark vs Ultimo
1271. Psicosis vs Eddie
1272. Juvi vs Mysterio
1273. Parka/Dandy vs Calo/Ciclope
1274. Silver King vs Jericho
1275. Psicosis/Juvi vs Parka/Dandy
1276. Finley vs Benoit
1277. Jericho vs Houston
1278. Nobunaga vs Ultimo
1995 Yearbook Disc 17
1279. Sakuraba/Sano vs Malenko/Anjoh 
1280. Ozaki vs Kansai
1281. Michaels vs Jarrett
1282. Taue vs Kobashi
1283. Misawa vs Kawada
1284. Hart vs Hakushi
C*4/ISW Fighting Back 3 Wrestling With Cancer
1285. Lovely/**** vs Rukin/Hawke vs D'Milo/Eddy vs The Incredible Hunks
1286. Nyx/Bamboo vs Belmar/Jacques vs Iron/Skye vs Fury/Kraven
1287. Addy Starr vs Pinkie Sanchez
1288. Beef Wellington vs Twiggy
1289. Matt Cross vs Michael Von Payton
1290. Badd Boys vs Food Fighters
1291. Belmar vs Rukin vs Jacques vs Hawke
1292. Bailey/London vs Super Smash Brothers
1995 Yearbook Disc 18
1293. Hayabusa vs Gladiator
1294. Muto vs Koshinaka
Cruiserweights Disc 2
1295. Nagata vs Saturn
1296. Magnum vs Ultimo
1297. Eddie vs Konnan
1298. Juvi vs Jericho
1299. Flynn vs Finley
1300. Jericho vs Malenko
1301. Saito vs Ultimo
1302. Villano IV & V vs Juvi & Psicosis
1303. Malenko vs Horowitz
1304. Finley vs Eddie
1305. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1306. Eddie vs Juvi
1307. Jericho vs Rey Jr
1308. Juvi vs Psicosis
1309. Suwa vs Flynn
1310. Damien vs Chavo Jr
1995 Yearbook Disc 19
1311. Sasaki vs Hashimoto
1312. Muto vs Chono
1313. Hashimoto vs Tenzan
1314. Flair vs Muto
1315. Muto vs Hashimoto
Cruiserweights Disc 3
1316. Eddie vs Magnum
1317. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Lizmark
1318. Juvi vs Kidman
1319. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1320. Kanyon vs Lizmark
1321. Hennig vs Malenko
1322. Juvi vs Psicosis
1323. Kidman vs Psicosis
1324. Juvi vs Tokyo
1325. Jericho vs Chavo Jr
1326. Malenko vs Hayashi
1327. Hayashi vs Kourageous
1328. Jericho vs Wright
1329. Rey Jr vs Armstrong
1330. Hayashi vs Dinsmore
1331. Headbangers vs Pitbulls
1995 Yearbook Disc 20
1332. Fujiwara vs Taka
1333. Michaels vs Razor
1334. Aja Kong vs Kansai
1335. Inoue/Inoue vs Toyota/Hasegawa
1336. Hayabusa vs Oya
1337. Toyota vs Hokuto
WWE NXT 28/11/13
1338. Yoshi Tatsu vs Antonio Cesaro
1339. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1340. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 5/12/13
1341. Natalya vs Paige
1342. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 12/12/13
1343. Kassius Ohno vs Alexander Rusev
1344. Natalya & Bayley vs The BFFs
1345. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 19/12/13
1346. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro & Leo Kruger
1347. Paige vs Sasha Banks
1348. The Ascension vs The American Pitbulls
1349. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 26/12/13
1350. William Regal vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 15/5/13
1351. Seth Rollins vs Kane
WWE Main Event 22/5/13
1352. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E Langston
WWE Main Event 29/5/13
1353. Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 5/6/13
1354. Sheamus vs Antonio Cesaro
Cruiserweights Disc 4
1355. Juvi vs Kourageous
1356. Jericho vs Disco
1357. Hayashi vs Lane
1358. Juvi vs Kourageous
1359. Juvi vs Garza
1360. Juvi vs Silver King
1361. Finlay vs Brad Armstrong
1362. Hayashi vs Juvi
1363. Juvi vs Kidman
1364. Ultimo vs Rey Jr
1365. Saturn vs Psicosis
1366. Kidman vs Psicosis
1367. Psicosis vs Dragon
1368. Parka/Villano V/Ciclope vs Psicosis/Calo/Chavo Jr
1369. Jericho vs Iaukea
1370. Jericho vs Raven
Death of WCW Disc 1
1371. Hogan vs Sting
1372. Hogan vs Sting
1373. Traylor/Steiners vs Konnan/Norton/Bagwell
1374. Bret vs Flair
1375. Nash vs Traylor
1376. Outsiders vs Bloom/Enos
Death of WCW Disc 2
1377. Outsiders vs Steiners
1378. Sting vs Hogan
1379. Hogan/Nash vs Sting/Savage
1380. Giant/Savage/Sting vs Hogan/Outsiders
1381. Goldberg vs Renegade
Cruiserweights Disc 5
1382. Kidman vs Hayashi
1383. Kidman vs Lane
1384. Jericho vs Finlay
1385. LWO vs Chavo Jr/Lizmark/Parka/Ciclope
1386. Benoit/Malenko vs Wright/Disco
1387. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1388. Rey Jr vs Calo
1389. Jericho vs Kanyon
1390. Juvi vs Iaukea
1391. Jericho vs Psicosis
1392. Eddie vs Saturn
1393. Kidman vs Juvi
WWE Main Event 12/6/13
1394. The Miz vs Cody Rhodes
CZW High Stakes V
1395. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James
1396. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer
1397. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
1398. Beaver Boys vs Front
1399. Excellent/LuFisto vs Cherry/Parks
1400. Azrieal/Dickinson/OI4K vs Colon/Busick/Juicy Product
1401. Gulak vs Fox
WWE Main Event 19/6/13
1402. The Shield vs The Usos/Justin Gabriel
1403. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 26/6/13
1404. Dean Ambrose vs Christian
WWE Main Event 3/7/13
1405. Damien Sandow vs Christian
WWE Main Event 10/7/13
1406. Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 17/7/13
1407. Christian vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 24/7/13
1408. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
AAW Defining Moment 2013
1409. Cabana/Miller vs Lawrence/Crane
1410. ACH vs Rose
1411. KFM vs ZG
1412. Kingston vs Jacobs
1413. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
1414. Young vs Edwards
1415. Elgin vs Walker
1416. Hollister vs Cannon
Cruiserweights Disc 6
1417. Eddie vs Dean
1418. Kidman vs Chavo
1419. Jericho vs Eddie
1420. Eddie vs Saturn
1421. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1422. Dean vs Raven
1423. Kidman vs Jericho
1424. Rey Jr vs Dandy
1425. Juvi vs Hayashi
1426. Juvi vs Hayashi
1427. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1428. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1429. Kidman vs Chavo
1430. Eddie vs Raven
Cruiserweights Disc 7
1431. Kidman vs Juvi
1432. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1433. Bret vs Benoit
1434. Juvi vs Calo
1435. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1436. Benoit vs Smiley
1437. Kanyon vs Magnum
1438. Saturn vs Silver King
1439. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1440. Bret vs Dean
1441. Kidman vs Eddie
1442. Saturn vs Silver King
1443. Benoit vs Iaukea
1444. Kidman vs Eddie
Death of WCW Disc 3
1445. Savage vs Sting
1446. Goldberg vs Raven
1447. Hogan vs Savage
1448. Bagwell/Norton vs Rick Steiner/Luger
1449. The Outsiders vs Sting/Giant
Death of WCW Disc 4
1450. Luger/Nash vs Hogan/Giant
1451. Sting vs Giant
1452. Adams vs Giant
1453. DDP vs Savage
1454. Goldberg vs Hall
1455. Goldberg vs Hogan
Cruiserweights Disc 8
1456. Rey Jr vs Villano V
1457. Disco vs Silver King
1458. Benoit/Dean vs Scott/Steve Armstrong
1459. ***** Casas vs Dick Togo
1460. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1461. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1462. Benoit vs Kanyon
1463. Juvi/Eddie vs Kidman
1464. Eddie vs Villano V
1465. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1466. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1467. Disco vs Shiima
1468. Jericho vs Booker
WWE Main Event 31/7/13
1469. R-Truth vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 7/8/13
1470. The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos
WWE Main Event 14/8/13
1471. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 21/8/13
1472. The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 28/8/13
1473. The Prime Time Players vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 4/9/13
1474. The Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
SWE Crossing The Line
1475. Drew Gulak vs MK McKinnan
1476. Mark Haskins vs Drake Younger
1477. Stixx vs Soldier Ant
1478. El Ligero vs AR Fox vs Tommy End
1479. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
1480. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet

May 

OPW All Or Nothing
1481. Matt Tremont vs Jaka
1482. Amasis vs Sonjay Dutt
1483. Mascara Celestial vs Ophidian
1484. Scot Summers vs Chris Dickinson
WWE Main Event 11/9/13
1485. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 18/9/13
1486. Dolph Ziggler vs Curtis Axel 
WWE Main Event 25/9/13
1487. The Usos vs Big E Langston & Fandango
WWE Main Event 2/10/13
1488. Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
1489. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 9/10/13
1490. Zack Ryder vs Big E Langston
Cruiserweights Disc 9
1491. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Kaz Hayashi
1492. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1493. Nobunaga vs Saturn
1494. Finlay vs Booker
1495. Eddie/Juvi vs Rey Jr/Kidman
1496. Saturn vs Jericho
1497. Juvi/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1498. Psicosis vs Kidman
1499. Parka vs Booker
1500. Psicosis vs Juvi
1501. Parka vs Rey Jr
1502. Hayashi vs LeRoux
1503. Garza/Lizmark/Calo vs Juvi/King/Parka
1504. Booker vs Bret
1505. King vs Jericho
WWE Main Event 16/10/13
1506. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 23/10/13
1507. Goldust vs Seth Rollins
1508. Real Americans vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 30/10/13
1509. Kofi Kingston vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 6/11/13
1510. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
1511. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
WWE Main Event 13/11/13
1512. Natalya vs AJ Lee
WWE Main Event 20/11/13
1513. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 27/11/13
1514. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 4/12/13
1515. Goldust vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 11/12/13
1516. Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 18/12/13
1517. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 25/12/13
1518. The Bella Twins & Natalya vs AJ Lee, Tamina & Aksana
CZW Best of the Best XIII
1519. Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar vs Lucky tHURTeen
1520. Biff Busick vs Azrieal vs Caleb Konley
1521. Drake Younger vs Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher
1522. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey
1523. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
1524. Drake Younger vs AR Fox
1525. Juicy Product vs OI4K
1526. Drake Younger vs Biff Busick
WWE Main Event 3/10/12
1527. CM Punk vs Sheamus
WWE Main Event 10/10/12
1528. Big Show vs Randy Orton
Wrestling Is Heart Pulse
1529. Dale Patricks vs Arik Cannon
1530. Reed Bentley vs Billy Roc
1531. Green Ant & Mat Russo vs Mr Touchdown & Joe Pittman
WWE Main Event 17/10/12
1532. Kofi Kingston vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 24/10/12
1533. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
Wrestling Is Heart Circulate
1534. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak
1535. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly
1536. Gangrel & The Daywalkers vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Pride of Indiana
1537. Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs AC/DC
WWE Main Event 31/10/12
1538. Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio & Prime Time Players
WCW Cruiserweights Disc 10
1539. Finlay vs Super Calo
1540. Kidman vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1541. Kidman vs Lash LeRoux
1542. Benoit vs Hall
1543. Jericho vs Damien
1544. Rey Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1545. Lash LeRoux vs Super Calo
1546. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1547. Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg vs Calo/Dandy/Garza
1548. Benoit/Malenko vs Finlay/Taylor
1549. Lash LeRoux vs Chavo
1550. Konnan/Rey Jr vs Garza/Silver
1551. Chavo vs Ciclope
1552. Psicosis vs Villano V
1553. Rey Jr vs Nash
WWE Main Event 7/11/12
1554. Sheamus vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 14/11/12
1555. Team Hell No vs The Rhodes Scholars
ROH on Sinclair 23/2/13
1556. Matt Taven vs Tadarius Thomas
1557. The American Wolves & Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong & reDRagon
WWE NXT 1/1/14
1558. Emma vs Natalya
1559. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 8/1/14
1560. Bayley vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 15/1/14
1561. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/1/14
1562. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake
1563. Antonio Cesaro vs CJ Parker
1564. Natalya vs Summer Rae
1565. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
Death of WCW Disc 5
1566. DDP/Malone vs Hogan/Rodman
1567. DDP/Leno vs Hogan/Bischoff
1568. Goldberg vs Meng
1569. Konnan vs Jannetty
Death of WCW Disc 6
1570. Hennig vs Malenko
1571. Raven vs Saturn
1572. Kidman vs Juvi
1573. Hall vs Luger
1574. Goldberg vs Sting
1575. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano III/IV
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 11
1576. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano V/El Dandy
1577. Juvi vs Blitzkrieg
1578. Psicosis vs Garza
1579. Juvi vs Lenny Lane
1580. Kidman vs Psicosis
1581. Benoit vs Hart
1582. Kidman vs Chavo
1583. Blitzkrieg vs Hayashi
1584. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1585. Rey Jr/Konnan vs Juvi/Psicosis
1586. Kidman vs Jericho
1587. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1588. Booker vs Christian
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 12
1589. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1590. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1591. Juvi vs Vampiro
1592. Benoit/Malenko vs Raven/Saturn
1593. Kidman vs Blitzkrieg
1594. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1595. Chavo vs Hayashi
1596. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Raven/Saturn
1597. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1598. Benoit vs Raven
1599. Hak vs Whipwreck
1600. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1601. Kidman vs Psicosis
1602. Raven/Saturn vs Damian/Dandy
1603. Hak vs Bigelow
1995 Yearbook Disc 21
1604. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
1605. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Akira Taue
WWE NXT 29/1/14
1606. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 5/2/14
1607. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1608. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves
WWE Main Event 21/11/12
1609. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 28/11/12
1610. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1611. Mat Russo vs Chuck Taylor
1612. Arik Cannon/Darin Corbin vs The League
1613. Kentucky Buffet/Dave Vega vs Gangrel/Los Ice Creams
Wrestling Is Respect Rebirth
1614. Green Ant vs Mike Quackenbush
1615. Drew Gulak vs Leech Landa
1616. Ophidian vs Gran Akuma
1617. Delirious vs The Shard
Wrestling Is Respect 2
1618. Green Ant vs The Shard
1619. Rhett Titus vs Gran Akuma
1620. Jigsaw vs Delirious
1621. Drew Gulak vs Frank O'Rourke
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2013
1622. The Bravado Brothers vs Dos Ben Dejos
1623. Trent Barreta vs Rich Swann
EVOLVE 23
1624. Gentlemens Club vs Dos Ben Dejos
1625. Matt Jackson vs Caleb Konley
1626. Bravados vs Pieces of Hate
1627. Brian XL vs Earl Cooter
1628. Gulak vs Touchdown vs Strickland vs Dorado\
1629. Busick vs Chicago vs Alexander vs Green Ant
1630. Swann/Ricochet vs Gargano/Barreta
1631. Fox vs Nese
Shine 12
1632. Roxx/Darling vs West Coast Connection
1633. Bates vs CVE
1634. Kimberly vs Kimber Lee
1635. Havok vs Ivelisse vs Yim
1636. Bates vs CVE
1637. Santana vs Brandi Wine
1638. Santana/O'Neal vs Wine/Hosaka
1639. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
1640. Angelina Love vs Shanna
1641. Rain vs Havok
Wrestlemania XXX
1642. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
1643. The Shield vs Kane & The New Age Outlaws
1644. 30 Man Battle Royal
1645. Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker
1646. 14 Divas Title Match
1647. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 13
1648. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1649. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1650. Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1651. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1652. Vampiro vs Ciclope
1653. Kanyon vs Silver King
1654. Benoit/Malenko vs Saturn/Raven
1655. Kidman vs Juvi
1656. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1657. Kidman vs Psicosis
1658. Juvi vs Psicosis
1659. La Parka vs Damian
1660. Kidman vs Psicosis
1661. Hak vs Nash
1662. Hak vs Finlay
1663. Eddie vs Juvi
1995 Yearbook Disc 22
1664. Mayumi Ozaki vs Chigusa Nagayo
1665. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1666. Silver King vs Miguel Perez
WWE Main Event 5/12/12
1667. Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
1668. Antonio Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs R-Truth & Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT 12/2/14
1669. Bayley, Emma & Natalya vs Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1670. The Wyatt Family vs Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis
IPW UK Zack vs Hero
1671. Jonny Storm vs Mark Haskins vs Marty Scurll
1672. Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt
1673. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 14
1674. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1675. Eddie Guerrero vs La Parka
1676. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1677. Kaz Hayashi vs El Dandy
1678. Finlay vs Ciclope
1679. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1680. Juventud Guerrera vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
1681. Chris Benoit vs Kanyon
1682. Benoit/Malenko/Saturn vs Eddie/Psicosis/Juvi
1683. Kidman vs Whipwreck
1684. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1685. Rey Jr/Eddie vs Juvi/Psicosis
1686. Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
1687. Vampiro vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1688. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1689. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
CZW To Infinity 
1690. MASADA vs Chris Dickinson
1691. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
1692. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde
1693. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1694. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick
EVOVLE 24
1695. Four Way Freestyle
1696. M.Jackson vs Strickland
1697. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
1698. Alexander vs Nese
1699. Barreta vs Chicago
1700. Barreta vs Konley
1701. Four Way Tag Match
1702. Gulak vs Busick
1703. Gargano vs Swann
1704. Ricochet vs Fox
WWE NXT 19/2/14
1705. Emma vs Summer Rae
1706. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT ARRIVAL
1707. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1708. Paige vs Emma
1709. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE Extreme Rules 2014
1710. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
1711. The Shield vs Evolution
1712. Paige vs Tamina 
1713. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
NOAH 6/8/00
1714. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
Toryumon 24/8/00
1715. SUWA vs Dragon Kid
New Japan 12/9/00
1716. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs Jushin Liger & Shinya Makabe
New Japan 9/10/00
1717. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1718. Candice LeRae vs Shane Strickland
1719. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1720. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
Shine 13
1721. Su Yung vs La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix vs Xandra Bale
1722. Nikki Roxx vs Leah Von Dutch
1723. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1724. Valkyrie vs Kong/Havok
1725. Rain vs Angelina Love
WWE Main Event 12/12/12
1726. Ryback vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 19/12/12
1727. Team Hell No vs Team Rhodes Scholars
WWE Main Event 26/12/12
1728. Battle Royal
Shine 14
1729. Mia Yim vs Savannah Summers vs Shanna
1730. Nikki Storm vs Nikki Roxx
1731. Kimberly vs Mercedes Martinez
1732. GGG vs Allysin Kay & Ivelisse
1733. Amazing Kong vs Madison Eagles
1734. Saraya Knight vs Jessicka Havok
1735. Rain vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
Dragon Gate USA Open The Golden Gate 2013
1736. Eita vs SDS
1737. Rosas vs Cage
1738. Fox vs Chuckie T vs Davis
1739. Susumu/Saito vs Swann/Gargano
1740. Bucks vs DUF
1741. Morrison vs Tozawa
WWE Main Event 8/1/14
1742. The Real Americans vs Truth and Consequences
1743. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 22/1/14
1744. The Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alica Fox
WWE Main Event 12/2/14
1745. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matodores & Sin Cara
WWE Main Event 19/2/14
1746. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara
Best of the WCW Cruiserweights Disc 15
1747. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1748. Hayashi vs Kidman
1749. Psicosis vs Benoit
1750. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1751. Hayashi vs Dandy
1752. Chavo/Eddie/Kidman vs Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg
1753. Malenko vs Benoit
1754. Blitzkrieg vs Kidman
1755. Benoit vs Malenko
1756. Saturn vs Eddie
1757. Parka/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1758. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Psicosis/Juvi
1759. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1760. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1761. Psicosis vs Kidman
1762. Parka/Juvi/Psicosis vs Silver King/Villano IV & V
1763. Blitzkrieg vs Malenko
1764. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1765. Kidman vs Rey Jr
Death of WCW Discs 7 & 8
1766. Hart/Hogan vs Sting/Warrior
1767. nWo Wolfpac vs nWo Black & White
1768. Hogan vs Warrior
1769. Goldberg vs DDP
1770. Kidman vs Juvi
1771. Nash vs Wrath
1772. Flair vs Bischoff
1773. Goldberg vs Nash
1774. Flair vs Bischoff
1995 Yearbook Disc 23
1775. Bret Hart vs Jean Pierre Lafitte
1776. Keiji Muto vs Junji Hirata
1777. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1778. Keiji Muto vs Nobuhiko Takada
1779. Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Undertaker, Shawn Michaels & Diesel
Seabs Best of 2001 Disc 1
1780. Chris Jericho & The Dudleys vs Angle, Edge & Christian
1781. Steve Austin vs William Regal
1782. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
1783. Austin, Rock & Undertaker vs Angle, Kane & Rikishi
1784. Edge & Christian vs The Dudleys
1785. Benoit vs Jericho
1786. Angle vs HHH
Death of WCW Discs 9 & 10
1787. Nash vs Hogan
1788. Rock vs Foley
1789. Kidman vs Juvi vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1790. Goldberg vs Hall
1791. David Flair vs Bischoff
1792. Bret Hart vs Piper
1793. Hart vs Sasso
1794. Malenko & Benoit vs Horace & Brian Adams
1995 Yearbook Discs 24 & 25
1795. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1796. Kawada vs Albright
1797. Misawa vs Kobashi
1798. Hayabusa/Matsunaga vs W*ING/Tanaka
Death of WCW Discs 11 & 12
1799. Scott Steiner vs DDP
1800. Hall vs Piper
1801. Flair vs Hogan
1802. Bret Hart vs Booker
1803. Nash vs Rey Jr
1804. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1805. Flair vs Goldberg
1806. Nash vs Rey Jr
1807. Hogan vs Flair
1808. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1809. Flair vs Rey Jr
1810. DDP vs Hogan
1811. Hak vs Whipwreck
WWE Main Event 26/2/14
1812. The Brotherhood, Los Matadores & El Torito vs RybAxel & 3MB
WWE Main Event 4/3/14
1813. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
1814. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
WWE NXT 5/3/14
1815. Adrian Neville vs Camacho
1816. Charlotte vs Emma
1817. Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves
Death of WCW Discs 13 & 14
1818. Goldberg vs Sting vs Hulk Hogan vs DDP
1819. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1820. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg
1821. DDP vs Goldberg
1822. Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko & Kidman vs Raven, Saturn & Rey Mysterio Jr
1823. Sting vs DDP
1824. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash vs Sting vs DDP
1825. Ric Flair vs DDP
1826. Charles Robinson vs Gorgeous George
1827. David Flair vs Erik Watts
1995 Yearbook Discs 26 & 27
1828. Hayabusa, W*ING Kanemura & Masato Tanaka vs The Gladiator, Hisakatsu Oya & Super Leather
1829. Jushin Liger vs Barry Houston
1830. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
1831. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1832. Yoji Anjoh & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
1833. Devil Masami & Mayumi Ozaki vs Fukuoka & KAORU
Death of WCW Discs 15 & 16
1834. Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
1835. DDP & Bigelow vs Benoit & Flair
1836. Booker T vs Barbarian
1837. Eddie Guerrero vs Juventud Guerrera
1838. Kevin Nash vs David Flair
1839. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1840. Junkyard Hardcore Invitational
1841. Steve Regal vs Kidman
1842. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
1843. Sting vs Ric Flair
1844. Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman
C*4 Worlds Finest 2013
1845. The Afterparty vs Team Decadence
1846. Shayne Hawke vs Alex Vega vs Mike Rollins vs Cheech
1847. Alessandro Del Bruno vs John Greed vs Michael Von Payton
1848. Ryan Rogan vs Shane Sabre
1849. Checkmate vs 3.0
1850. Sebastian Suave vs Shane Strickland
1851. Twiggy vs Brandon Slayer
1852. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
1853. Scotty O'Shea vs Mike Bailey vs Shayne Hawke vs Alessandro Del Bruno
St. Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1854. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
1855. Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico
1856. Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn
1857. Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards
1858. ACH vs Shane Hollister
1859. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH vs Billy McNeil vs Davey Richards vs Gerald James vs Evan Gelistico
Death of WCW Discs 17 & 18
1860. Hulk Hogan vs Kevin Nash
1861. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1862. Sid vs Saturn
1863. Al Green vs Barry Horowitz
1864. DDP vs Goldberg
1865. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1866. Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart vs Lex Luger & Sting
1867. Sting vs Chris Benoit
1868. Dale Torborg vs The Maestro
1995 Yearbook Disc 28
1869. Manami Toyota vs Dynamite Kansai
1870. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1871. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1872. Hashimoto & Hirata vs Tenzan & Chono
1873. Keiji Muto vs Shiro Koshinaka
Death of WCW Discs 19 & 20
1874. Bret Hart vs Sting
1875. La Parka vs Buff Bagwell
1876. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1877. Goldberg vs Sid
1878. Goldberg vs Sting
1879. DDP vs David Flair
1880. The Outsiders vs Three Women
1881. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1882. Madusa vs Evan Karagias
1883. Brian Knobbs vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1884. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1885. Pinata on a Pole Match
1886. Chris Benoit vs Scott Hall
1887. Kimberly vs David Flair
1888. Goldberg vs Sid
1889. Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit
AIW Girls Night Out 9
1890. Annie Social vs Jewells Malone
1891. Jenny Rose vs Santana Garrett
1892. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs Team Double J
1893. Heidi Lovelace vs Angel Dust vs Melanie Cruise
1894. Leah Von Dutch vs Mickie Knuckles
1895. Sassy Stephie vs Savannah Summers
1896. Taeler Hendrix vs Marti Belle
1897. Nikki Storm vs Kimber Lee
1898. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs Veda Scott & Shanna
CZW World Triangle League Night 1
1899. Ricochet vs Drew Gulak
1900. Drake Younger vs Big Van Walter
1901. Robert Dreissker vs Jonathan Gresham
1902. Toby Blunt & Axel Dieter Jr vs Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl
1903. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kim Ray
1904. AR Fox vs Zack Sabre Jr
CZW World Triangle League Night 2
1905. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jonathan Gresham
1906. Davey Richards vs Freddy Stahl
1907. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Drake Younger
1908. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
1909. Yuko Miyamoto vs Bad Bones
1910. Ricochet vs AR Fox
Death of WCW Discs 21, 22, 23 & 24
1911. Evan Karagias vs Saturn
1912. Bret Hart vs Jeff Jarrett
1913. Goldberg & Sid vs The Outsiders
1914. Jerry Only vs Dr Death
1915. The Outsiders vs Benoit & Bret Hart vs Sid & Goldberg
1916. Dr Death & Oklahoma vs Vampiro & Jerry Only
1917. The Outsiders vs Bret Hart & Goldberg
1918. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1919. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1920. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
1921. Bret Hart vs Goldust (Dustin Runnels I guess, think i fucked up writing it down)
1922. David Flair & Crowbar vs Scott Steiner & Kevin Nash
1923. Chavo Guerrero & PG-13 vs Three Count
1924. Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
1925. Jeff Jarrett vs Jimmy Snuka
1926. Bret Hart vs Kevin Nash
1927. Oklahoma vs Madusa
1928. Chris Benoit vs Sid
1929. Sid vs Kevin Nash
1930. Don Harris vs Kevin Nash vs Sid
1931. DDP vs The Machine
1932. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac
1933. Chris Benoit vs Triple H
1934. Triple H/X-Pac/Malenko/Saturn/Benoit vs Rock/Cactus/Rikishi/Too Cool
1935. The Wall vs Kiss Demon
1936. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Jeff Jarrett
1937. The Dog vs Norman Smiley
1938. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair
1939. TAFKA Prince Iaukea vs Michael Modest
1940. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs Sting & Vampiro
1941. Hulk Hogan vs The Wall

June
CZW World Triangle League Night 3
1942. AR Fox vs Drew Gulak
1943. Robert Dreissker vs Yuko Miyamoto
1944. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
1945. Jonathan Gresham vs Bad Bones
1946. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter


----------



## RKing85

second half of May

SNME Disc 3 - 12 matches (Hogan/Genius, Hogan and Warrior/Perfect and Genius, Hogan/Perfect, Rockers/Hart Foundation, Perfect/Santana, Battle Royal, Hart/DiBiase, Hogan and Sid/Taker and Flair, Bulldog/Michaels, Michaels/McMahon, Handicap, Edge/Cena)

CHIKARA Shoulder of Pallas - 7 matches (Saturyne/Kobold, 4-team tag, 8-man tag, Peck/Donst, 8-man tag, Hallowicked/Kingston, Jigsaw and Shard/Quackenbush and Liger)

DG USA 3rd Anniv - 8 matches (Masada/Manning, Scene/Zero Gravity, Del Sol/Hollister, DUF/Smash Bros, Taylor/Gargano, Yamato/Davis, Generico/Tozawa, CIMA and Fox/Ricochet and Swann)

PWG DDT 2008 - 9 matches (Ishikawa/Talwar, Briscos/Pitbulls, Ronin/Steen, Outlaws/PAC and Strong, Generico/CIMA, 4-Way, Danielson/Ryan, 8-man tag, Briscoes/PAC and Strong)

Second Half of May - 36 matches
Year to Date Total - 297 total


----------



## Platt

1685 at the end of May.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

2014 Match List


Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14[/b
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
April 20th 
Hog Wild 96
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
Nitro – 9/16/96
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
Impact – 4/24/14
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
April 27th 
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
TNA Sacrifice 14
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
Raw – 9/22/97 
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
Smackdown – 4/27/00
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman *


*


Spoiler:  May



May
Impact – 5/1/14
628. Gunner vs. Mr. Anderson
629. Gunner vs. Bobby Roode
630. Willow vs. James Storm
631. The BroMans vs. The Wolves and Sanada
632. Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
NXT – 5/1/14
633. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch 
634. Natalya vs. Layla
May 3rd 
635. Big Show vs. Floyd “Money” Mayweather – Wrestlemania XXIV
May 4th
636. The Shield vs. Ryback and Team Hell No – TLC Match – TLC 2012
637. Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H – Steel Cage Match – Extreme Rules 2013
Extreme Rules 2014
638. Hornswoggle vs. El Torito – WeeLC Match 
639. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
640. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods
641. Big E vs. Bad News Barrett - Intercontinental Championship
642. The Shield vs. Evolution 
643. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - Steel Cage Match
644. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - Diva’s Championship
645. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Extreme Rules Match 
May 5th
Raw – 5/5/2014
646. United States Championship 20 Man Battle Royal
647. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
648. Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback
649. Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
650. Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio
651. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E - Intercontinental Championship
May 6th
Main Event 
652. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
653. Natalya, Naomi, and Cameron vs. Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, and Aksana 
654. Goldust vs. Curtis Axel
Halloween Havoc 96
655. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho 
656. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson
May 7th
Smackdown – 2/1/01
657. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz (WWF Tag Team Champinship – Tables Match)
658. Ivory vs. Lita vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship Match)
659. Edge and Christian vs. APA
660. Chris Jericho vs. Tazz
661. Big Show vs. Billy Gunn 
662. Undertaker and Kane vs. Haku and Rikishi (First Blood Match)
663. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship Match)
664. Triple H vs. John Morrison (Smackdown – Tables Match)
May 12th 
Raw – 5/12/14
665. John Cena and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
666. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
667. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
668. Sheamus vs. Ryback
669. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
670. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes
671. Batista vs. Roman Reigns 
May 13th 
Main Event – 5/13/14
672. Alicia Fox vs. Emma 
673. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
May 14th 
Raw – 4/8/13
674. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton
675. Fandango vs. Kofi Kingston 
676. Rhodes Scholars and Bella Twins vs. Tons of Funk and Funkadactyls 
677. John Cena vs. Mark Henry
678. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger (Raw - 5/12/14)
May 15th 
Impact - 5/15/14
679. Willow vs. Magnus and Bram
680. Crazy Steve vs. Kazarian 
681. Mr. Anderson vs. James Storm
682. DJ Z vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (X Division Championship)
683. Eric Young vs. MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
May 16th 
Smackdown – 5/16/14
684. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
685. El Torito vs. Heath Slater 
686. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (Special Guest Ref: Eva Marie)
687. Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista 
688. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
689. Cesaro vs. R-Truth 
690. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
Summerslam 2002
691. Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio 
692. Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho 
May 19th
Raw – 5/19/14
693. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
694. Big E vs. Ryback (Beat the Clock Challenge)
695. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
696. Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio (Beat the Clock Challenge)
697. Seth Rollins vs. Batista 
698. Alicia Fox vs. Paige
699. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat the Clock Challenge)
700. John Cena vs. Luke Harper
May 20th 
Unforgiven 2006
701. Johnny Nitro vs. Jeff Hardy (Intercontinental Championship)
702. Umaga vs. Kane
703. The Spirit Squad vs. The Highlanders (World Tag Team Championship)
704. Triple H and Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon, and Big Show (2 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match)
705. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship)
706. Randy Orton vs. Carlito 
707. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship TLC Match)
The Great American Bash 2004
708. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Rene Dupree vs. Booker T (United States Championship)
709. Charlie Haas vs. Luther Reigns 
710. Torrie Wilson vs. Sable
Raw – 10/20/01[/i]
711. Molly Holly, Lita, Jacqueline vs. Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, and Ivory
712. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sara
May 26th
Raw 5-26-14
713. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
714. Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae 
715. El Torito vs. Drew McIntyre 
716, Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
717. Randy Orton and Batista vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust
718. Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
719. Alicia Fox vs. Emma
720. Adam Rose vs. Davy Crockett (Damien Sandow)
721. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio
May 27th 
Main Event – 5/27/14
722. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel
723. R-Truth vs. D-Sizzle (Damien Sandow)
724. Brie Bella vs. Natalya 
725. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Harper and Rowan)
Smackdown – 12/13/01
726. Kurt Angle and William Regal vs. Rikishi and Edge
727. Taijiri vs.Crash (Cruiserweight Championship)
728. Jeff Hardy vs. Test
729. The Dudley Boyz and Christian vs. Scotty 2 Hotty, Albert, and Tazz
730. Matt Hardy vs. Bradshaw 
731. Chris Jericho and The Undertaker vs. The Rock and Rob Van Dam
ECW TV
732. Eddy Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko (ECW Television Championship)
May 28th
Raw – 1/9/06
733. Trish Stratus vs. Ashley (Women’s Championship)
734. Rob Conway vs. Chavo Guerrero 
735. Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels vs. Carlito and Chris Masters
May 31st
736. The Mexicools vs. bWo (Great American Bash 2005)



Total= 736*


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450
April Total: 189
May Total: 232

*2014 TOTAL: 1751*

Up from April! Even been watching the Network on my daily commute. Still been missing out on my Indies though. If only there was an Indie Network, I'd be set. 



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie Jamea vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton





Spoiler: April



-----4/3-----

WWE Wrestlemania 29 (4/7/13)
1. Sheamus, Big Show & Randy Orton vs The Shield
2. Mark Henry vs Ryback
3. Team Hell No vs Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston
4. Fandango vs Chris Jericho
5. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger 
6. The Undertaker vs CM Punk 
7. Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
8. John Cena vs The Rock

WWE SmackDown (6/12/03)
9. Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
10. Billy Gunn vs A-Train
11. Undertaker vs Johnny Stamboli
12. Chris Benoit & Rhyno vs Basham Brothers
13. John Cena vs Funaki
14. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/3/14)
15. Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode
16. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
17. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
18. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne 
19. Kenny King vs MVP

WWE NXT (4/3/14)
20. Emma vs Sasha Banks
21. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Jack Hurley 
22. Brodus Clay vs Xavier Woods
23. Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyler Breeze
24. Sami Zayn vs Cory Graves

-----4/6-----

WWE Wrestlemania 30 (4/6/14)
25. The Usos vs Rybaxel vs Los Matadores vs Real Americans
26. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
27. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
28. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
29. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
30. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
31. Vicki Guerrero Divas Invitational 
32. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Bootista

-----4/7-----

WWE RAW (4/7/14)
33. The Wyatts vs Shame-Us All, StupaCena & Big Zit-E Tit-E
34. Emma & Santino vs Faaaaaandaaaaango & Summer Rae
35. Bootista & Boreton vs Usos
36. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
37. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio 
38. Rusev vs Bland Jobber (Zack Ryder?)
39. AJ Lee vs Paige
40. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
41. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H

-----4/8-----

WWE Main Event (4/8/14)
42. The Shield vs The Wyatts
43. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
44. Alexander Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara

-----4/9-----

WWF Wrestlemania 13 (3/3/97)
45. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks
46. Rocky Maivia vs The Sultan
47. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust 
48. Owen Hart & Brittish Bulldog vs Vader & Mankind
49. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
50. Legion Of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Nation Of Domination
51. Sid Vicious vs Undertaker

-----4/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/10/14)
52. *10 Man Battle Royal
53. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany
54. Jessie & DJ Zema vs The Wolves
55. Magnus vs Eric Young

WWE NXT (4/10/14)
56. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
57. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
58. Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley
59. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Superstars (4/10/14)
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback
61. Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil

-----4/11-----

WCCW (2/23/83)
62. King Parsons vs The Dragon
63. Al Madril vs The Great Yatsu
64. David Von Erich vs Buddy Roberts

WCW Uncensored 1995
65. Dustin Rhodes vs Black Top Bully
66. Meng vs Retard Jim Duggan
67. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B ***
68. Randy Savage vs Avalanche
69. Big Bubba Rogers vs Sting
70. Harlem Heat vs Nasty Boys
71. Vader vs Hulk Hogan

WWE SmackDown (4/11/14)
72. Cesaro vs Big Show
73. Rybaxel vs Los Matadores
74. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
75. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
76. Santino vs Fandango
77. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Bootista, Randy Orton & Kane

-----4/12-----

IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday (3/9/14)
78. Alex Castle vs Frank Wyatt vs Zakk Sawyers vs Tripp Cassidy
79. Team IOU vs The Hooligans
80. Michael Elgin vs Danny Cannon
81. Mean & Rotten vs Two Star Heroes vs Russ Jones & Kaden Sade vs Angelus Layne & Thunderkitty vs Josh Crane & Dale Patricks
82. Johnny Rotten Sixx vs Todd Morton
83. White America vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
84. Hy Zaya, Matt Cage & Necro Butcher vs Gary Jay, Jack Thriller & Shane Mercer
85. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
86. Drake Younger vs Kyle O’Reilly vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose
87. Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West vs Corporal Robinson, Mickie Knuckles & Heidi Lovelace
88. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley

-----4/14-----

WWE RAW (4/14/14)
89. RVD vs Alberto Del Rio
90. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
91. Paige vs Alicia Fox
92. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Bootista
93. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
94. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
95. Swagger vs Sheamus
96. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
97. Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
98. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Rybaxel, Rusev, Bad News Barrett & Titus O'Neil

-----4/15-----

WWE Main Event (4/15/14)
99. Los Matadores vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
100. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
101. *10 Diva Battle Royal
102. Big Show vs Swagger

-----4/16-----

ROW High Octane (12/2013)
103. Team International vs Brothers Lockhart
104. Ryan Davidson vs Q
105. Ivan vs Michael

WWE No Way Out (2/23/03)
106. Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy
107. William Regal & Lance Storm vs RVD & Kane
108. Matt Hardy vs Billy Kidman
109. Undertaker vs Big Show
110. Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs Team Angle
111. Triple H vs Scott Steiner
112. Steve Austin vs Eric Bischoff
113. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

-----4/17-----

WWE No Way Out (6/17/12)
114. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
115. Santino vs Ricardo Rodriguez
116. Christian vs Cody Rhodes 
117. PTP vs Usos vs Primo & Epico vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel 
118. Layla vs Beth Phoenix
119. Sin Cara vs Hunico
120. CM Punk vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
121. Ryback vs Dan Delaney & Rob Grymes
122. John Cena vs Big Show

WWE NXT (4/17/14)
123. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English
124. Camacho vs Oliver Grey
125. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop
126. CJ Parker vs Great Khali
127. Jason Jordan & Ty Dillnger vs Jobbers
128. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
TNA Impact (4/17/14)
129. Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne
130. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
131. Willow vs Spud & EC3
132. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
133. Bobby Roode vs Gunner
134. Eric Young vs Abyss

-----4/18-----

WWE SmackDown (4/18/14)
135. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Alberto Del Rio
136. Paige vs Aksana
137. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
138. Rusev vs R-Truth
139. Santino vs Fandango 
140. Bootista vs Sheamus

-----4/21-----

WWE RAW (4/21/14)
141. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus
142. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
143. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
144. Emma vs Layla
145. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
146. Paige vs Aksana
147. Rusev vs Sin Cara 
148. The Wyatts vs John Cena

-----4/22-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/29/12)
149. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

WWF WrestleMania 17 (2001)
150. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
151. Taz & The Acolytes vs Right To Censor
152. Raven vs Kane vs Big Show
153. Eddie Guerrero vs Test
154. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
155. Chyna vs Ivory
156. Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon
157. Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
158. *19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal
159. Triple H vs Undertaker
160. Steve Austin vs The Rock 

-----4/24-----

TNA Impact Live (4/24/14)
161. Kurt Angle vs Rockstar Spud
162. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King
163. MVP vs Austin Aries
164. Beer Money vs Bully Ray & Gunner
165. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne 
166. Abyss vs Magnus 

WWE NXT (4/24/14)
167. Rusev vs Travis Tyler
168. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma 
169. Mason Ryan vs Tyson Kidd
170. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
171. Sami Zayn & The Usos vs Corey Graces & The Ascension 

-----4/25-----

WWE SmackDown (4/25/14)
172. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
173. Tamina Snuka vs Natalya 
174. Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso
175. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
176. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Layla 
177. The Shield vs Del Rio, Barrett, Sandow, Ryback & Titus O'Neil

-----4/28-----

WWE RAW (4/28/14)
178. The Usos vs Rybaxel
179. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
180. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
181. Cody Rhodes vs Alberto Del Rio
182. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater
183. Paige vs Brie Bella
184. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam 
185. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----4/30-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/26/87)
186. Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Ricky Steamboat, Brutus Beefcake & Jim Duggan vs The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, Danny Davis, Ron Bass & Harley Race 
187. The Fabulous Moolah, Rockin' Robin, Velvet McIntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels vs Sensational Sherri, The Glamour Girls, Donna Christanello & Dawn Marie 188. Strike Force, The Young Stallions, The Fabulous Rougeaus, The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs vs The Hart Foundation, The Islanders, Demolition, The Bolsheviks & The Dream Team 
189. André the Giant, One Man Gang, King Kong Bundy, Butch Reed, & Rick Rude vs Hulk Hogan, Paul Orndorff, Don Muraco, Ken Patera & Bam Bam Bigelow





Spoiler: May



-----5/1-----

WCW Spring Stampede (4/11/99)
1. Juventud Guerrera vs Blitzkrieg
2. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Hak
3. Scotty Riggs vs Mikey Whipwreck
4. Konnan vs Disco Inferno
5. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Billy Kidman
6. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Raven & Perry Saturn
7. Booker T vs Scott Steiner 
8. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash
9. DDP vs Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan vs Sting

WCW Nitro (7/8/96)
10. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Dean Malenko

TNA Sacrifice (4/27/14)
11. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
12. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
13. Kurt Angle & Willow vs EC3 & Rockstar Spud
14. Sanada vs Tigre Uno
15. Gunner vs James Storm
16. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
17. Bully Ray vs Bobby Roode
18. Eric Young vs Magnus

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/1/14)
19. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
20. Gunner vs Bobby Roode
21. James Storm vs Willow
22. Bro-Mans & Zema Ion vs The Wolves & Sanada
23. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode

WWE NXT (5/1/14)
24. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas
25. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
26. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
27. Natalya vs Layla
28. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley
29. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay 

-----5/2-----

WWE SmackDown (5/2/14)
30. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos 
31. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
32. Rusev vs R-Truth
33. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
34. Big E vs Titus O'Neil 
35. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel

-----5/4-----

WWE Extreme Rules (5/4/14)
36. El Torito vs Hornswaggle 
37. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
38. Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
39. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E
40. The Shieldvs Evolution
41. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 
42. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
43. Daniel Bryan vs Kane 

-----5/5-----

WWE RAW (5/5/14)
44. *US Title 20 Man Battle Royal
45. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
46. Ryback vs Cody Rhodes 
47. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
48. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
49. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E 
50. The Shield vs The Wyatts

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXXI (8/6/95)
51. Sting & Road Warrior Hawk vs Meng & Kurasawa
52. DDP vs Alex Wright 
53. Renegade vs Paul Orndorff 
54. Harlem Heat & Sister Sherri vs Bunkhouse Buck, Dick Slater & Col Robert Parker
55. Vader vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair 

-----5/6-----

WWE Main Event (5/6/14)
56. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
57. Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls & Natalya
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel

-----5/7-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXX (1/25/95)
59. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B Badd
60. Alex Wright vs Bobby Eaton
61. Harlem Heat vs Stars & Stripes
62. Sting vs Avalanche
63. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs Kevin Sullivan & The Butcher

-----5/8-----

WWF Invasion (2001)
64. Jeff Hardy vs Rob Van Dam

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/8/14)
65. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne
66. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
67. Knux vs Kazarian 
68. Magnus vs Willow

-----5/9-----

WWE SmackDown (5/9/14)
69. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus
70. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs RVD & Big E
71. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
72. Santino & Emma vs Fandango & Layla
73. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
74. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
75. Seth Rollins vs Bootista 
76. The Usos & John Cena vs The Wyatts

WWE NXT (5/8/14)
77. Charlotte vs Emma
78. Kalisto & El Local vs. The Legionnaires
79. Camacho vs Captain Comic
80. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
81. *20 Man Battle Royal

-----5/10-----

CHIKARA Engulfed in a Fever Of Spite (5/14/11)
82. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams 
83. Tim Donst vs Kamikaze Kid
84. Grizzly Redwood vs Daizee Haize
85. Will O The Wisp II vs Ophidian 
86. Tursas vs UltraMantis Black
87. Delirious vs Hallowicked 
88. Icarus & Johnny Gargano vs Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush
89. Jakob Hammermeier vs Eddie Kingston
90. Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald vs. The Colony

-----5/12-----

WWE RAW (5/12/14)
91. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
92. Alicia Fox vs Paige
93. The Wyatts vs The Usos & John Cena
94. Natalya vs Brie Bella
95. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
96. Ryback vs Sheamus
97. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes
99. Roman Reigns vs Bootista

-----5/14-----

WWF SmackDown (4/12/01)
100. Albert vs Spike Dudley
101. Chyna vs Ivory
102. Angle, Regal, Edge & Christian vs Benoit & Jericho
103. Rhyno vs Hardcore Holly
104. Kane & Undertaker vs Kaentai & Big Show
105. Val Venis vs Test
106. Jeff Hardy vs Triple H

WWE RAW (4/8/13)
107. Daniel Bryan vs Big E
108. Wade Barrett vs The Miz
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Swagger & Zeb Colter
110. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
111. Santino, R-Truth & Zack Ryder vs 3MB
112. Sheamus vs Randy Orton
113. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
114. Tons Of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs Sandow, Cody Rhodes & The Bella's
115. John Cena vs Mark Henry

-----5/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
116. Willow vs Bram & Magnus
117. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky
118. Kazarian vs Crazy Steve 
119. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
120. Sanada vs Zema-Ion vs Tigre Uno
121. Eric Young vs MVP

-----5/16-----

WWE SmackDown
122. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
123. El Torito vs Heath Slater
124. Nikki Bella vs Natalya
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista
126. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
127. Santino Marella vs Damien Sandow
128. Cesaro vs R-Truth
129. John Cena vs Erick Rowan

-----5/19-----

WWE RAW (4/19/14)
130. Cesaro vs Sheamus
131. Ryback vs Big E
132. Heath Slater vs Rusev
133. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
134. Bootista vs Seth Rollins
135. Paige vs Alicia Fox
136. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
137. Luke Harper vs John Cena

-----5/20-----

EVOLVE 29 (5/9/14)
138. JT Dunn vs Blake Edward Belakus
139. Bravado Brothers vs Ethan Page & Alexander
140. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann 
141. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano 
142. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst 
143. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
144. Uhaa Nation & AR Fox vs Tony Nese & Trent Baretta 

WWE Main Event (5/20/14)
145. Damien Sandow vs R-Truth
146. Naomi vs Aksana 

-----5/21-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions II (6/8/88)
147. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
148. The Fantastics vs The Sheepherders 
149. Jimmy & Ronnie Garvin vs Mike Rotunda & Rick Steiner
150. Nikita Koloff vs Al Perez 
151. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Sting & Dusty Rhodes

-----5/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/22/14)
152. Angelina Love vs Brittany
153. Austin Aries vs MVP
154. Willow vs Magnus
155. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

WWE NXT (5/22/14)
156. Big E vs Bo Dallas
157. Tamina vs Paige
158. Camacho vs Adam Rose 
159. Sasha Banks vs Natalya
160. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins

-----5/23-----

WWE SmackDown (5/23/14)
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
162. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella & Eva Marie
163. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
164. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
165. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper

WWE No Way Out (2008)
166. CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero 
167. The Undertaker vs Viscera vs Finlay vs Bootista vs Khali vs MVP
168. Ric Flair vs Mr Kennedy
169. Edge vs Rey Mysterio
170. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
171. Triple H vs Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Umaga

-----5/25-----

WWF Wrestlemania VIII (1992)
172. Shawn Michaels vs El Matador
173. Undertaker vs Jake The Snake Roberts
174. Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper
175. Big Bossman, Virgil, Sgt Slaughter & Jim Duggan vs The Nasty Boys, The Mountie & Repo Man
176. Randy Savage vs Ric Flair
177. Tatanka vs The Model Rick Martel
178. The Natural Disasters vs Money Inc
179. Owen Hart vs Skinner
180. Hulk Hogan vs Sid Justice

-----5/26-----

WWE RAW (5/26/14)
181. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
182. Eva Marie vs Summer Rae
183. Drew McIntyre vs El Torito
184. Zack Ryder vs Rusev
185. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Randy Orton & Bootista
186. Randy Orton & Bootista vs Goldust 
187. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
188. Alicia Fox vs Emma
189. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
190. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio

-----5/27-----

WWE Great American Bash (7/20/08)
191. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder vs John Morrison & The Miz vs Jesse & Festus vs Finlay & Hornswaggle 
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Matt Hardy 
193. Tommy Dreamer vs Mark Henry 
194. Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels 
195. Michelle McCool vs Natalya 
196. CM Punk vs Bootista 
197. JBL vs John Cena 
198. Triple H vs Edge 

-----5/28-----

WWE Judgement Day (5/22/05)
199. MNM vs Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly
200. Carlito vs Big Show
201. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero
202. Kurt Angle vs Booker T
203. Heidenreich vs Orlando Jordan
204. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
205. JBL vs John Cena 

-----5/29-----

WWE NXT Takeover (5/29/14)
206. Adam Rose vs Camacho
207. Kalisto & El Local vs The Ascension
208. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn
209. Charlotte vs Natalya
210. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/29/14)
211. Bram vs Tigre Uno
212. Mr Anderson & Gunner vs BroMans
213. MVP, Bobby Lashley & Kenny King vs Austin Aries & The Wolves 
214. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Brittany 
215. Eric Young vs Bully Ray

WWF RAW (10/7/02)
216. TLC 4

-----5/30-----

WWE WrestleMania 23 (2007)
217. MITB: Mr. Kennedy, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Finlay, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Jeff Hardy & Edge
218. Kane vs Great Khali 
219. Chris Benoit vs MVP
220. Undertaker vs Batista 
221. ECW Originals vs The New Breed
222. Bobby Lashley vs Umaga
223. Melina vs Ashley 
224. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (5/30/14) 
225. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
226. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
227. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
228. El Torito vs Jinder Mahal
229. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
230. Big E vs Titus O'Neil
231. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
232. Bray Wyatt vs Jey Uso


----------



## Punkhead

My list:



Spoiler: matches



WWE Raw 2013-12-16

1. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes

CZW Cage of Death XV

2. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)
3. Azrieal vs Andrew Everett vs Joe Gacy vs Tony Nese vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox (6-Way match)
4. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train
5. BLKOUT vs JT Dunn & David Starr (CZW Tag Team Championship)
6. Kimbr Lee vs Chrstina Von Eerie
7. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs Green Ant & Fire Ant
8. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson
9. DJ Hyde, Biff Busick & Sozio vs Jake Crist, Dave Crist & Neveah
10. Shane Strickland vs Alex Colon (CZK Wired TV Championship)
11. Rory Mondo, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs Devon Moore, Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen (Cage of Death)

Spike Video Games Awards 2003

12. Rey Mysterio & Trish Stratus vs Chris Jericho & Victoria

WWE Raw Old School 2014-01-06

13. The Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & The Usos
14. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
15. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
16. The Real Americans vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
17. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
18. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs The Bella Twins
19. 3MB vs Too Cool
20. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

WWE Raw 2013-12-23

21. Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatt Family
22. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
23. The Shield vs CM Punk, John Cena & Big E Langston

WWE Raw 2014-01-13

24. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos
25. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
26. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
27. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield
28. AJ Lee & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron
29. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
30. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
31. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
32. Wyatt Family vs The Usos (Steel Cage match)

WWE Raw 2013-12-30

33. CM Punk vs Seth Rollins
34. Fandango vs ig E Langston (Intercontinental Championship)
35. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
36. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
37. Daniel Bryan vs Eric Rowan
38. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt

EVOLVE 27 2014-01-12

39. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
40. Johnny Vandal & Maxwell Chicago vs Jay Cruz & Eddie Rios
41. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
42. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
43. Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor
44. Ricochet & AR Fox vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta
45. Johnny Gargano vs Uhaa Nation (Open the Freedom Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-01-20

46. Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston vs The Shield
47. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
48. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
49. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
50. AJ Lee & Tamina vs The Funcadactyls
51. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
52. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Raw 2013-10-07

53. Natalya, Eva Marie & JoJo vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendes

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-23

54. Mini Abismo *****, Dark Cuervo & Taya Valkyrie vs Mascarita Sagrada, Faby Apache & El Elegido
55. Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide vs Steve Pain, Toscano & Daga
56. Fenix, Cibernetico & Blue Demon Jr. vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Silver King

WWE Smackdown 2014-01-24

57. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs The Real Americans
58. Brodus Clay vs The Miz
59. AJ Lee vs Cameron
60. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
61. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
62. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
63. The Shield & New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston & The Usos

WCW Halloween Havoc 1991

64. El Gigante, Sting & Steiner Brothers vs Sting, Abdullah the Butcher, Cactus Jack, Diamond Studd & Big Van Vader (Chamber of Horros match)
65. The Creatures vs PN News & Big Josh
66. Beautiful Bobby vs Terrence Taylor
67. Jimmy Garvin vs Johnny B. Badd
68. Steve Austin vs Dustin Roades (WCW TV Championship)
69. Oz vs Bill Kazmaier
70. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
71. Flyin' Brian vs Richard Morton (WCW Light Heavyweight Championship)
72. Z-Man vs Rick Rude
73. The Patriots vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko (WCW Tag Team Championship)
74. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014

75. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
76. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
77. Randy Orton vs John Cena (WWE Unified Championship)
78. 30-Man Royal Rumble match

WWE Raw 2014-01-27

79. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Real Americans
80. Fandango vs R-Truth
81. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
82. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
83. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
84. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
85. AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina vs The Funkadactyls & Bella Twins
86. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena vs The Shield

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-30

87. Sexy Star, Magnifica & Mary Apache vs Jennifer Blake, Jarochita & Faaby Apache
88. Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
89. Los Psycho Circus vs La Secta (AAA Trios Championship)
90. Fenix, Cibernetico & El Mesias vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Daga & Texano Jr.

WWWF Heavyweight Wrestling 1966-01-13

91. Prince Iaukea vs Steve Stanley
92. Hector Serano vs Tomas Marin (2 out of 3 Falls match)
93. Antonio Pugliese vs Tony Altimore

Dragon Gate Infinity 324 2014-01-25

94. Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora vs Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa
95. Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa vs Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora
96. Dragon Kid vs Yosuke Santa Maria
97. Ken'ichiro Arai, Super Shisa & K-Ness vs BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu & Kzy
98. CIMA & Chichiro Tominaga vs Kotoka & Ryotsu Shimizu
99. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & U-T
100. YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong vs Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Jimmy Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Taniazaki Toyonaka Dolphin
101. Masato Yoshino vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Open the Dream Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-03

102. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston & Big E Langston
103. Christian vs Jack Swagger
104. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (Steel Cage match)(WWE Tag team Championship)
105. Zack Ryder vs Titus O'Neil
106. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
107. Wyatt Family vs dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods
108. Aksana vs Naomi
109. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

ROH 2014-01-25

110. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
111. RD Evans vs Mike Sells
112. RD Evans vs Michael Elgin
113. Matt taven vs Tadarius Thomas
114. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish

NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2014-02-02

115. TAKA & Taichi vs Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
116. YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Yujiro Takahashi vs Jushin Liger, BUSHI & Tiger Mask IV
117. Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
118. El Desperado, Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Yuji Nagata, Kota Ibushi & Manabu Nakanishi
119. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
120. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
121. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014

122. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
123. Baltic Seige vs Bloc Party
124. Mike Bennett vs Hallowicked
125. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield
126. Sonjay Dutt vs Eric Corvis
127. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
128. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace
129. Los Ice Creams & Batiri vs Osirian Portal, Colony & Icarus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-06

130. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs La Jarochita, Jennifer Blake & Faby Apache
131. Los Psycho Circus vs Psicosis, Texano J. & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr.
132. Silver King vs Fenix vs El Zorro vs El Mesias (Rey de Reyes 1/4 final)
133. La Secta vs Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico

NJPW The New Beginning 2014-02-09

134. Jushin Liger & El Desperado vs BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
135. Tama Tonga vs Minoru Suzuki
136. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
137. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Michael Tarver
138. Satoshi Kojima vs Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)
139. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii
140. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
141. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
142. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (IWGP Tag Team Championship)
143. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-10

144. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
145. Fandango vs Santino Marella
146. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
147. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
148. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
149. Dean Ambrose vs mark Henry (United States Championship)
150. Bella Twins & Cameron vs AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox
151. Randy Orton vs John Cena

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-14

152. Daniel Brya, Sheamus & Christian vs The Shield
153. Fandango vs The Miz
154. Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston (No. 1 Contendershit for Intercontinental Championship)
155. The Usos, Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel
156. Damien Sandow vs Darren Young
157. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

WWE Raw 2014-02-17

158. Daniel Bryan vs Christian
159. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
160. Fandango vs Santino Marella
161. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
162. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
163. Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal vs Big E (2 on 1 Hamdicap match)
164. Cesaro vs John Cena
165. Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family
166. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
167. Sheamus vs Randy Orton

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-13

168. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Apache vs Faby Apache, Jeniffer Blake & Aerostar
169. La Anarquia vs Mexican Powers
170. Monster Clown, Psycho Clown, Fenix & La Parka vs Jeff Jarrett, La Parka Negra, El Zorro & Texano Jr.

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-21

171. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger
172. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro
173. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
174. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
175. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
176. Sheamus vs Christian

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 Kickoff

177. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014

178. Big E vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship)
179. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
180. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
181. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
182. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
183. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
184. John Cena vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro vs Sheamus (Elimination Chamber match)(WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-24

185. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
186. Cesaro vs Big E
187. Sheamus vs Christian
188. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
189. Summer Rae vs Emma
190. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
191. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

NXT Arrival 2014-02-27

192. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro
193. CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawhey
194. The Ascentson vs Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship)
195. Paige vs Emma (NXT Women't Championship)
196. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas (Ladder match) (NXT Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-03-03

197. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Tag Team Championship)
198. Cesaro vs Big E
199. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
200. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino & Emma
201. Christian vs Sheamus
202. Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alicia Fox
203. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
204. Jack Swagger vs Big E
205. Daniel Bryan vs Batista

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-28

206. Mini Abismo *****, Mini Histeria & Mini Charly Manson vs Dinastia, Mascarite Sagrada & Mini Drago
207. Inferno Rockers vs Australian Suicide, Zumbi & Angelico
208. Black Warrior vs Psycho Clown vs Psicosis vs Texano Jr. (Rey de Reyes 1/2 final)

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-06

209. Taya Valkyrie, Sexy Star & Pentagon Jr. vs Jennifer Blake, Faby Apache & Drago
210. La Anarquia & Daga vs Mexican Powers & Fenix
211. Electroshock, Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico vs El Zorro, Chessman, Jeff Jarrett & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

WWE Raw 2014-03-10

212. John Cena vs Eric Rowan
213. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
214. Big E vs Jack Swagger
215. The Shield vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
216. Bella Twins vs AJ Lee & Tamina
217. Christian vs Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
218. Batista & Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan & Big Show

WWE Raw 2014-03-17

219. The Usos vs Real Americans
220. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
221. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
222. Fandango vs Goldust
223. The Funcadactyls vs AJ Lee & Tamina
224. Big Show, Big E, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Curtis Axel & Ryback
225. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-13

226. Sexy Lady, Steve Pain & SSexy Star vs Jennifer Blake, Drago & Faby Apache
227. Daga, Pentagon Jr. & Psicosis vs Australian Suicide, Angelico & Jack Evans
228. Silver King, El Hijo del Fantasma & Chessman vs Axel, Electroshock & Gronda
229. Psycho Clown, Cibernetico & La Parka vs Texano Jr., El Zorro & La Parka Negra

WWE Raw 2014-03-24

230. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
231. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
232. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & Ryback
233. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
234. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
235. John Cena vs Luke Harper
236. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Divas Championship)
237. The Shield vs The Real Americans

AAA Rey de Reyes 2014

238. Argenis vs Super Fly vs Australian Suicide vs Daga (4-Way match)(AAA Cruiserweight Championship)
239. Pentagon Jr. vs Eterno vs Steve Pain vs Ultimo Gladiador vs Fenix vs Crazy Boy vs Nino Hamburguesa vs Joe Lider (Domo de la Muerte)(Mask vs Hair)
240. Mascara Ano 200 Jr., Jeff Jarrett & Texano Jr. vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Cibernetico
241. Faby Apache, Dinastia, Alan Stone & Pimpinela Escarlata vs Sexy Star, Mini Charly Manson, Silver King & Mamba
242. Chessman vs Villano IV (AAA Latin American Championship)
243. Los Inferno Rockers vs Jack Evans & Angelico vs Drago & Aerostar vs El Hijo del Fantasma & Psicosis(AAA Tag Team Championship)
244. La Parka vs Black Warrior vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs El Zorro (Rey de Reyes final)

WWE Raw 2014-03-31

245. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
246. Summer Rae vs Natalya
247. Real Americans, Ryback & Curtis Aexl vs Los Matadores & The Usos
248. Fandango & Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
249. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
250. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Lumberjill match)
251. Roman Reigns vs Kane
252. Batista vs Randy Orton (No Disqualification match)

WWE Smackdown 2014-04-04

253. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
254. Real Americans vs Los Matadores

WWE Wrestlemania XXX

255. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (No. 1 Contendership for WWE Championship)
256. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
257. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
258. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena
259. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
260. Vickie Guerrero Invitational Battle Royal (Divas Championship)
261. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan (Triple Threat match) (WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-04-07

262. Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Sheamus & Big E
263. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino Marella & Emma
264. The Usos vs Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship)
265. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
266. Rey Mysterio vs Bad News Barrett
267. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder
268. Paige vs AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
269. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-03

270. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & La Jarochita
271. La Secta vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
272. Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Texano Jr. vs Los Psycho Circus

WWE Raw 2014-04-14

273. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
274. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
275. Paige vs Alicia Fox
276. Randy Orton & Batista vs The Usos
277. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
278. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
279. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
280. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
281. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
282. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Titus O'Neil, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett

WWE Main Event 2014-04-15

283. Los Matadores VS Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal
284. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
285. Divas Battle Royal (No. 1 Contendership for Divas Championship)
286. Big Show vs Jack Swagger

WWE Main Event 2014-04-08

287. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-10

288. Mini Psycho Clown & Mini Murder Clown vs Octagoncito & Mascarita Sagrada
289. Daga, Chessman & Steve Pain vs Alan Stone, Drago & Fenix
290. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, La Parka Negra & El Zorro vs Blue Demon Jr., Cibernetico & La Parka

WWE Raw 2014-04-21

291. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
292. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal & Hornswoggle
293. The Usos vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
294. Emma vs Layla
295. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
296. Paige vs Aksana
297. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
298. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena

WWE Main Event 2014-04-22

299. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
300. El Torito vs Hornswoggle
301. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
302. Jimmy Uso vs Ryback

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-17

303. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Aache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & Drago
304. Los Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
305. Eterno, Steve Pain & Pentagon Jr. vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
306. Cibernetico, La Parka & Fenix vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Black Warrior & Jeff Jarrett

WWE Raw 2014-04-28

307. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Tag Team Championship)
308. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
309. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
310. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
311. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
312. Los Matadores vs 3MB
313. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
314. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
315. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

WWE Main Event 2014-04-29

316. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
317. Paige vs Alicia Fox
318. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
319. Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus

100% Lucha

320. Sodrak vs El Pibe Alfajor

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-24

321. Chessman, Texano Jr. & Silver King vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Alan Stone
322. Ludxor, Venum & Argenis vs Eterno, Carta Brava Jr. & Super Fly
323. Dark Cuervo & Mari Apache vs Pentagon Jr. & Sexy Star vs Drago & Faby Apache (AAA Parejas Mixtas Championship)
324. Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV

WWE Extreme Rules 2014

325. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
326. Alexander Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
327. Bad News Barrett vs Big E (Intercontinental Championship)
328. The Shield vs Evolution
329. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena (Steel Cage match)
330. Paige vs Tamina (Divas Championship)
331. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-05-05

332. Battle Royal (United States Championship)
333. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
334. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
335. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
336. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
337. Bad News Barrett vs Big E (Intercontinental Championship)
338. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-01

339. Faby Apache & Drago vs Mary Apache & Dark Cuervo
340. La Secta vs Mexican Powers
341. Jack Evans & Angelico vs Daga & Steve Pain
342. Pentagon Jr. vs Australian Suicide
343. El Consejo vs Los Psycho Circus

WWE Raw 2014-05-19

344. Cesaro vs Sheamus
345. Big E vs Ryback
346. Rusev vs Heath Slater
347. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio
348. Seth Rollins vs Batista
349. Paige vs Alicia Fox
350. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
351. John Cena vs Luke Harper

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-15

352. Jack Evans, Angelicao & Australian Suicide vs La Anarquia
353. El Consejo vs El Elegido, Bengala & Fenix
354. Chessman, Silver King & Villano IV vs Electroshock, La Parka & Blue Deomn Jr.

WWE Raw 2014-05-26

355. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
356. Summer Rae vs Eva Marie
357. El Torito vs Drew McIntyre
358. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
359. Randy Orton & Batista vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
360. Randy Orton & Batista vs Goldust
361. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
362. Emma vs Alicia Fox
363. Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose
364. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus


----------



## Miguel De Juan

638 Matches at the end of May



Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
*3/1/2014*
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
*3/3/2014*
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
*3/6/2014*
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
*3/7/2014*
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
*03/09/2014*
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA *3/9/2014*
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
*3/12/2014*
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
*3/13/2014*
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
*03/14/2014*
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994
03/16/2014
351. Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2014
352. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/15/2014
353. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 3/15/2014
354. Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 3/15/2014
355. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Jado, & Gedo NJPW 3/15/2014
356. Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/15/2014\
357. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/15/2014
258. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 3/15/2014
259. Davey Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/15/2014
3/17/2014
360. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/17/2014
361. Goldust vs. Fandango WWE 3/17/2014
362. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 3/17/2014
363. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs. Tracey Smothers & Steve Armstrong WCW 5/19/1991
364. Ricky Morton vs. Dan Spivey WCW 5/19/1991
365. Nikita Koloff vs. Tommy Rich WCW 5/19/1991
366. Dustin Rhodes vs. Terrance Taylor WCW 5/19/1991
367. Big Josh vs. Black Bart WCW 5/19/1991
368. Oz vs. Tim Parker WCW 5/19/1991
3/18/2014
369. Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman WCW 5/19/1991
370. El Gigante vs. Sid Vicious WCW 5/19/1991
371. Ron Simmons vs. Butch Reed WCW 5/19/1991
372. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 5/19/1991
373. Bobby Eaton vs. Arn Anderson WCW 5/19/1991
374. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami WCW 
3/22/2014
375. Sho Tanaka vs.Yohei Komatsu NJPW 3/22/2014
376. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yuji Nagata vs.Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yan, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/22/2014 
377. Bushi Kushida, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taka Michinoku, & Taichi NJPW 3/22/2014
378. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/22/2014
379. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii,& Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/22/2014
380. Shelton Benjamin vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/22/2014
381. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/22/2014
382. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/22/2014
383. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/22/2014
3/23/2014
384. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka WWE 4/4/1993
385. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Samu & Fatu WWE 4/4/1993
386. Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster vs. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake WWE 4/4/1993
387. The Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzales WWE 4/4/1993
388. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 4/4/1993
389. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart WWE 3/20/1994
390. Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
391. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon WWE 3/20/1994
392. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
393. Kushida & Bushi vs. Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/23/2014
394. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taichi & Taka Michinoku vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Tiger Mask Iv NJPW 3/23/2014
395. Kazushi Sakuraba, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jado, Takashi Iizuka, & Toru Yano NJPW 3/23/2014
396. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 3/23/2014
397. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 3/23/2014
398. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/23/2014
399. Prince Devitt, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/23/2014
400. Kota Ibushi, El Desperado, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Gedo NJPW 3/23/2014
401. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/23/2014
3/24/2014
402. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/24/2014 
403. Luke Harper vs. John Cena WWE 3/24/2014
404. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/24/2014
3/27/2014
405. Shawn Michaels vs. El Matador WWE 4/5/1992
406. The Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts WWE 4/5/1992
407. Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper WWE 4/5/1992
408. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair WWE4/5/1992
409. Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs. Haku & The Barbarian WWE 3/24/1991
410. The British Bulldog vs. The Warlord WWE 3/24/1991
411. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WWE 3/24/1991
412. Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts WWE 3/24/1991
413. The Undertaker vs. Jimmy Snuka WWE 3/24/1991
414. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE 3/24/1991
415. Genichiro Tenryu & Kōji Kitao vs. Crush & Smash WWE 3/24/1991
416. Big Boss Man vs. Mr. Perfect WWE 3/24/1991
417. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Hulk Hogan WWE 3/24/1991
3/28/1992
418. Jimmy Garvin & Michael Hayes vs. Terry Taylor & Greg Valentine WCW 5/171992
419. Johnny B. Badd vs. Tracey Smothers WCW 5/17/1992
420. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 5/17/1992
421. Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes WCW 5/17/1992
422. The Super Invader vs. Todd Champion WCW 5/17/1992
423. Richard Morton vs. Big Josh WCW 5/17/1992
424. Brian Pillman vs. Z-Man WCW 5/17/1992
425. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka WCW 5/17/1992
426. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, & Nikita Koloff vs. Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Bobby Eaton, & Larry Zabyszko WCW 5/17/1992
427. Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 10/31/1998
428. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams AJPW 9/3/1993
429. Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader AJPW 2/27/2000
430. Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/12/1998
3/29/2014
431. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Takashi Sugiura NOAH 3/4/2007
432. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2002
433. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/2003
434. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Shiro Koshinaka 6/12/2003
3/30/2014
435. Brian Pillman vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 6/20/1992
436. Ron Simmons vs. Terry Taylor WCW 6/20/1992
437. Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/20/1992
438. Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, & Barry Windham vs. Steve Austin, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton WCW 6/20/1992
439. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams WCW 6/20/1992
440. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal WWE 4/1/2001
441. Tazz, Bradshaw, & Faarooq vs. Val Venis, The Goodfather, & Bull Buchanan WWE 4/1/2001
442. Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show WWE 4/1/2001
443. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test WWE 4/1/2001
444. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Beniot WWE 4/1/2001
445. Chyna vs. Ivory WWE 4/1/2001
446. Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon WWE 4/1/2001
447. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Christian vs. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley WWE 4/1/2001
448. 19 Man Gimmick Battle Royale WWE 4/1/2001
449. The Undertaker vs. Triple H WWE 4/1/2001
450. The Rock vs. Steve Austin WWE 4/1/2001
4/3/2004
451. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/25/2004
452. Chris Hero vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/13/2009
453. Go Shiozaki vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2011
454. Toshiaki Kawada vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/24/2010
*4/4/2014*
455. Cyber Kong, Super Shisa & Super Shenlong vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, "Jimmy" Kanda & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
456. K-ness & Kotoka vs. "Jimmy" Kagetora & Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
457. Ricochet vs. "Jimmy" Susumu Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
458. Naruki Doi, Rich Swann,& Syachihoko BOY vs. Don Fuji, HUB & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
459. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
460. BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation vs. Shingo Takagi & Yamato Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
461. CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
*4/6/2014*
462. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H WWE 4/6/2014
463. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Kane. Billy Gunn, & Road Dogg WWE *4/6/2014*
464. 31 Man Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale WWE 4/6/2014
465. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 4/6/2014
466. Brock Lesnar vs. the Undertaker WWE 4/6/2014
467. Divas Championship Invitational WWE 4/6/2014
468. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/6/2014
*4/7/2014*
469. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/6/2014
470. Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe, &Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/6/2014
471. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jax Dane & Rob Conway NJPW 4/6/2014
472. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 4/6/2014\
473. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 4/6/2014
474. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/6/2014
475. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 4/6/2014
476. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/6/2014
477. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 4/6/2014
*4/10/2014*
478. Shinya Hashimoto vs The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1992
479. Hashimoto, Chono & Fujinami vs Tenryu, Hara, & Ishikawa NJPW 8/2/1993
480. Yuji Nagata vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/28/2004
4/12/2014
481. Strong Man, Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado NJPW 5/3/2012
482. Ryusuke Taguchi & KUSHIDA vs Taka Michinoku & Taichi NJPW 5/3/2012
483. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs Gedo & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2012
484. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki NJPW 5/3/2012
485. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 5/3/2012
486. Yuji Nagata & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 5/3/2012
487. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson NJPW 5/3/2012
488. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 5/3/2012
489. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/3/2012
490. Nikita Koloff & Ricky Steamboat vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Brian Pillman WCW 7/12/1992
491. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin WCW 7/12/1992
492. Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
493. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff WCW 7/12/1992
494. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
495. Big Van Vader vs. Sting WCW 7/12/1992
496. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
*4/13/2014*
497. Takashi Sugiura, Suwa, Masaji Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Mitsuo Momota, & Katsuhiko Nakajima NOAH 7/18/2005
498. Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs. Tamon Honda & Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/18/2005
499. Akitoshi Saito, Shiro Koshinaka, Masao Inoue, & Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue, Naoki Sano, Jun Izumida, & Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/18/2005
500. Mushiking Terry vs. Black Mask NOAH 7/18/2005
501. Kenta vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru NOAH 7/18/2005
502. Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jun Akiyama & Makoto Hashi 7/18/2005
503. Takeshi Rikio vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NOAH 7/18/2005
504. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 7/18/2005
505. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
506. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada NOAH 7/18/2005
*4/18/2014*
507. Mitsuo Momota vs. Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
508. Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
509. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
510. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs. Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
511. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs. Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
512. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs. Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
513. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
514. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
515. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
516. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
*4/20/2014*
517. Scott Hall & Punisher Dice Morgan vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Masa Saito NJPW 3/19/1990
*4/25/2014*
518. Bull Nakano & Aja Kong vs. Akira Hokuto & Shinbu Kandori AJW 3/27/1994
519. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 9/19/2009
520. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kushida NJPW 4/12/2014
*4/26/2014*
521. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai Stardom 3/16/2014
522. Alpha Female vs. Io Shirai Stardom 4/29/2013
523. Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kandori AJW 4/2/1993
524. Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori AJW 12/6/1993
*4/27/2014*
525. Akira Hokuto vs Mima Shimoda AJW 8/30/1995
526. Akira Hokuto vs Mayumi Ozaki JWP 11/18/1993
527. Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards vs. Robbie E, Jessie Godderz, & DJ Z TNA 4/27/2014
528. Mr. Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw TNA 4/27/2014
529. Kurt Angle & Willow vs. Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud TNA 4/27/2014
530. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno TNA 4/27/2014
531. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 4/27/2014
532. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne TNA 4/27/2014
533. Bobby Roode vs. Bully Ray TNA 4/27/2014
534. Eric Young vs. Magnus TNA 4/17/2014
*4/30/2014*
535. Van Hammer & Danny Spivey vs. Johnny B. Badd & Cactus Jack WCW 12/28/1992
536. Big Van Vader & Dustin Rhodes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & The Barbarian WCW 12/28/1992
537. The Great Muta & Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 12/28/1992
538. Steve Williams & Sting vs. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts WCW 12/28/1992
539. Masahiro Chono vs. The Great Muta WCW 12/28/1992
540. Steve Williams vs. Ron Simmons WCW 12/28/1992
541. Shane Douglas & Ricky Steamboat vs. Barry Windham & Brian Pillman WCW 12/28/1992
542. Battlbowl Battle Royal WCW 12/28/1992
*5/3/2014*
543. Bushi, Captain New Japan, El Desperado, & Máscara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan,Kushida, Tiger Mask, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/3/2014
544. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2014
545.Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 5/3/2014
546. Satoshi Kojima vs. Wes Brisco NJPW 5/3/2014
547. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/3/2014
548. Kota Ibushi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/3/2014
549. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 5/3/2014
550. Jushin Liger, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, & Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 5/3/2014
551. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie v. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 5/3/2014
552. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 5/3/2014
*5/4/2014*
553. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 5/4/2014
554. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger 5/4/2014
555. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods & R-Truth WWE 5/4/2014
556. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E WWE 5/4/2014
557. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Triple H, Randy Orton, & Batista WWE 5/4/2014
558. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 5/4/2014
559. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka WWE 5/4/2014
560. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 5/4/2014
5/10/2014
561. Michael Bennett vs. ACH ROH 5/10/2014
562. Michael Elign vs. Takaaki Watanbe ROH 5/10/2014
563. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. B.J. Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH 5/10/2014
564. Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong ROH 5/10/2014
565. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. Kushida & Alex Shelly ROH *5/10/2014*
565. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura ROH 5/10/2014
566. Jay Lethal vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa ROH 5/10/2014
567. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo 5/10/2014
568. Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen 5/10/2014
*5/14/2014*
569. Daisuke Seikimoto vs. Shinya Ishikawa BJW 5/05/2014
570. Isami Kodaka vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 5/05/2014
571. Suwama vs. Yuji Nagata AJPW 6/19/2011
572. Suwama vs. Go Shiozaki AJPW 8/25/2013
5/17/2014
573. Suwama vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi AJPW 4/9/2008
574. Shinya Hashimoto vs. The Great Muta AJPW 3/22/2003
5/17/2014
575. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Alex Koslov, Rocky Romero & Takaaki Watanabe ROH *5/17/2014*
576. BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong vs. Gedo & Jado ROH 5/17/2014
577. Jay Lethal vs. Kushida ROH 5/17/2014
578. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ROH 5/17/2014
579. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kevin Steen ROH 5/17/2014
580. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett ROH 5/17/2014
581. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt & Nick Jackson ROH 5/17/2014
582. Adam Cole vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ROH 5/17/2014
583. AJ Styles vs. Michael Elign vs. Kazuchika Okada ROH 5/17/2014
*5/20/2014*
584. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Scott Norton & Ice Train WCW 6/16/1996
585. El Gato vs. Konnan WCW 6/16/1996
586. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/16/1996
587. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 6/16/1996
588. Chris Beniot vs. Kevin Sullivan WCW 6/16/1996
589. Sting vs. Steven Regal WCW 6/16/1996
590. Arn Anderson & Ric Flair vs. Kevin Greene & Steve McMichael WCW 6/16/1996
591. The Giant vs. Lex Luger WCW 6/16/1996
592. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 8/22/2010
593. Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 12/11/2010
*5/21/2014*
594. Rey Misterio, Jr. vs. Psychosis WCW 7/7/1996
595. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 7/7/1996
596. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jim Duggan WCW 7/7/1996
597. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge WCW 7/7/1996
598. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno WCW 7/7/1996
599. Steve McMichael vs. Joe Gomez WCW 7/7/1996
600. Konnan vs. Ric Flair WCW 7/7/1996
601. The Giant & Kevin Sullivan vs. Arn Anderson & Chris Beniot WCW 7/7/1996
602. Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, & Hulk Hogan vs. Sting, Macho Man Randy Savage, & Lex Luger WCW 7/7/1996
*5/22/2014*
603. Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 8/10/1996
604. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train WCW 8/10/1996
605. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano WCW 8/10/1996
606. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Beniot WCW 8/10/1996
607. Booker T. & Stevie Ray vs. Rick & Scott Steiner WCW 8/10/1996
608. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 8/10/1996
609. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 8/10/1996
610. The Giant vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 8/10/1996
611. Bo Dallas vs. Big E WWE 5/22/2014
612. Paige vs. Tamina WWE 5/22/2014
613. Comacho vs. Adam Rose WWE 5/22/2014
614. Sasha Banks vs. Natalya WWE 5/22/2014
615. Curt Hawkins vs. Adrian Neville 5/22/2014
*5/23/2014*
616. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. WCW 9/15/1996
617. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton WCW 9/15/1996
618. Konnan vs. Juventud Guerrera WCW 9/15/1996
619. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Beniot WCW 9/15/1996
620. Super Calo vs. Rey Misterio Jr. 9/15/1996
621. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WCW 9/15/1996
622. Randy Savage vs. The Giant WCW 9/15/1996
623. Hollywood Hogan, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, & Fake Sting vs. Lex Luger, Arn Anderson, Ric Flair, & Sting WCW 9/15/1996
*5/25/2014*
624. Bushi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley, & Kushida vs. El Desperado, Jushin Liger, Máscara Dorada, & Tiger Mask NJPW 5/25/2014
625. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma, & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/25/2014
626. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Ron Conway & Wes Brisco vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer NJPW 5/25/2014
627. Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin X vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 5/25/2014
628. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito 5/25/2014
629. Kazuhi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
630. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 5/25/2014
631. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 5/25/2014
632. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Daniel Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
633. AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 5/25/2014
*5/29/2014*
634. Adam Rose vs. Comancho WWE 5/29/2014
635. Konnor & Viktor vs. El Loco & Kalisto WWE 5/29/2014
636. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn WWE 5/29/2014
637. Charlotte vs. Natalya WWE 5/29/2014
638. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd WWE 5/29/2014


----------



## sXeMope

I'm up to 680. 163 matches watched in May.



Spoiler: List



January
1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04
67. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 05/23/04
68. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - AAW 11/30/13
69. Irish Airborne vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
70. Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace - AAW 11/30/13
71. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon - AAW 11/30/13
72. Keith Walker vs. Seaman & Moondog Bernard - AAW 11/30/13
73. Matt Cage vs. ACH - AAW 11/30/13
74. Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner vs. Tony Rican, Marion Fontaine & Mschif - AAW 11/30/13
75. Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose - AAW 11/30/13
76. Ricochet & Ethan Page vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
77. Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister - AAW 11/30/13
78. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
79. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
80. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
81. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
82. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/23/14
83. James Storm vs. Gunner - TNA 1/23/14
84. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - TNA 1/23/14
85. Matt Wheeler vs. Kongo Kong - LCW 1/25/14
86. Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
87. Tiffany, Estrellita & Marcela vs. Princesa Sughit, Princesa Blanca & Amapola - CMLL (Unsure of date)
88. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mistico - NJPW 8/11/09(?)
89. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW (Unsure of date)
91. Food Fighters vs. All Ivory Is Legal - ISW BKOTR II
92. GLADD Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
93. Team Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Kitsune & Shynron - ISW BKOTR II
94. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW BKOTR II
95. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
96. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
97. Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
98. Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
99. Shynron & Kitsune vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
100. Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
101. Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet - ISW BKOTR II
102. Food Fighters vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
103. Super Smash Bros vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling About Time
104. Leon St.Geovanni vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling About Time
105. Aaron Epic vs. Amber - Beyond Wrestling About Time
106. Team Tremendous vs. D.U.I vs Academy Of Anatomy vs. Connecticut Superstars - Beyond Wrestling About Time
107. RD Evans vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling About Time
108. Throwbacks vs. Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous - Beyond Wrestling About Time
109. Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling About Time
110. Jonny Mangue vs. Matt Fitchett - Beyond Wrestling About Time
111. Team Vega vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling About Time
112. Annie Social vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO9
113. Santana Garrett vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO9
114. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs. Jasmin & Jody D'Milo - AIW GNO9
115. Heidi Lovelace vs. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO9
116. Leah Von Dutch vs. Mickie Knuckles - AIW GNO9
117. Sassy Stephie vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO9
118. Taeler Hendrix vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO9
119. Nikki Storm vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO9
120. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs. Veda Scott & Shanna - AIW GNO9
121. Santana Garrett vs. Kimber Lee - AOW GNO10
122. Jody D'Milo vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO10
123. Sassy Stephie vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO10
124. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO10
125. Social Network vs. Bates & Bale - AIW GNO10
126. Leah Von Dutch vs. Shanna vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO10
127. Mickie Knuckles vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO10
128. Nikki Storm vs. Mia Yim - AIW GNO10
129. Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO10
130. David Starr vs. JT Dunn - CZW Tangled Web 6
131. Alex Colon, Biff Busick & Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland - CZW Tangled Web 6
132. Nevaeh vs. Shanna - CZW Tangled Web 6

February
133. Drew Gulak vs. Colt Cabana - NPWD 2014
134. The Baltic Seige vs. Bloc Party - NPWD 2014
135. Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister - CZW Tangled Web 6
136. 4Loco vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Tangled Web 6
137. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox - CZW Tangled Web 6
138. Osirian Portal vs. BLK OUT - CZW Tangled Web 6
139. Drew Gulak vs. Masada - CZW Tangled Web 6
140. Rory Mondo, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky 13 - CZW Tangled Web 6
141. Team Tremendous vs. Professional Revolution - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
142. Aaron Epic vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
143. Mr. Touchdown vs. Max Raptor - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
144. Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint - LCW 02/01/14
145. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Sean Harddrive & Danny Todd - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
146. Johnny Cockstrong vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
147. Usurper vs. Addy Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
148. Worst Case Scenario vs. Destruction Under Impact - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
149. Jaka vs. Matthew Justice - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
150. Garden State Gods vs. KOA - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
151. Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
152. Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - PWG ASW9 N2
153. Ronin vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW9 N2
154. Trent? vs. Paul London - PWG ASW9 N2
155. AR Fox, Ricochet, Rich Swann vs. Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines - PWG ASW9 N2
156. TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol - PWG ASW9 N2
157. Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG ASW9 N2
158. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW9 N2
159. Drake Younger vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW9 N2
160. Bushi & Valiente vs. KUSHIDA & Yohei Komatsu - NJPW 10/25/13
161. Barretta & Brian Kendrick vs. Young Bucks - NJPW 10/25/13
162. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Jado & Gedo - NJPW 10/25/13
163. Forever Hooligans vs. Suzuki-Gun - NJPW 10/25/13
164. Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka - NJPW 10/25/13
165. Captain New Japan & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Tomaoki Homna - NJPW 10/25/13
166. Chaos vs. Tanahashi, Makabe, & Nagata - NJPW 10/25/13
167. Complete Players vs. Ibushi & Naiti - NJPW 10/25/13
168. Bullet Club vs. Chaos - NJPW 10/25/13
169. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 04/27/02
170. AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH 6/22/02
171. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH 6/22/02
172. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 6/22/02
173. Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Low-Ki - ROH 1/11/03
174. Joe Gacy vs. Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
175. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
176. Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
177. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
178. Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
179. Antonio Inoki vs. Great Antonio - ??/??/??
180. Prophecy vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red - ROH 3/15/03
181. Headbangers & Taka Michinoku vs. Kaientai - WWF KOTR98
182. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ken Shamrock - WWF KOTR98
183. The Rock vs. Dan Severn - WWF KOTR98
184. Too Much vs. Al Snow & Head - WWF KOTR98
185. X-Pac vs. Owen Hart - WWF KOTR98
186. New Age Outlaws vs. New Midnight Express - WWF KOTR98
187. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock - WWF KOTR98
188. Undertaker vs. Mankind - WWF KOTR98
189. Kane vs. Stone Cold - WWF KOTR98
190. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Submission Squad vs. Youthanazia vs. Hot Young Best Friends - AIW Dead Presidents
191. Bobby Beverly vs. Davey Vega vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Colin Delaney vs. Ty Colton - AIW Dead Presidents
192. Colt Cabana vs. Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
193. Kevin Steen vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
194. Tim Donst vs. Chris Hero - AIW Dead Presidents
195. Ultramantis Black vs. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Dead Presidents
196. Ethan Page vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Dead Presidents
197. Battle Royal - Dreamwave 12/07/13
198. AC/DC vs. Zero Gravity - Dreamwave 12/07/13
199. Chris Castro vs. Ricochet - Dreamwave 12/07/13
200. Cousin Bobby vs. Waylon Beck - Dreamwave 12/07/13
201. Sports Entertainment vs. Dan Lawrence & Judd The Janitor vs. Vic Capri & Arya Daivari vs. Helter Skelter - Dreamwave 12/07/13
202. Reed Bentley vs. Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave 12/07/13
203. Matt Cage vs. Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave 12/07/13
204. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Chris Hero - Dreamwave 12/07/13
205. Luther, Yabo The Clown & Gangrel vs. Mason Beck, Cousin Dixie & Bucky Collins - Dreamwave 12/07/13
206. Shane Hollister vs. Christian Rose - Dreamwave 12/07/13
207. Arik Cannon vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
208. Drake Younger vs. Diehard - IWA KOTDM06
209. Flash Flanagan vs. Billy Black - IWA KOTDM06
210. Dinn T. Moore vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
211. Deranged vs. Spidar Boodrow - IWA KOTDM06
212. Mitch Page vs. J-Boy - IWA KOTDM06
213. Jacob Ladder vs. Toby Klein - IWA KOTDM06
214. Darin Childs vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
215. Brandon Prophet vs. Insane Lane vs. Ian Rotten - IWA KOTDM06
216. Juggulator vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
217. Whacks vs. Mad Man Pondo - IWA KOTDM06
218. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
219. Arik Cannon vs. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
220. Flash Flanagan vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
221. Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
222. Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
223. Mitch Page vs. Rollin Hard - IWA KOTDM06
224. Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles - IWA KOTDM06
225. Toby Klein vs. Brandon Prophet - IWA KOTDM06
226. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
227. Deranged vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
228. Ian Rotten vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
229. Mitch Page vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
230. Tank vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
231. Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
232. Insane Lane & Juggulator vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - IWA KOTDM06
233. Dysfunction vs. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein vs. Mitch Page - IWA KOTDM06
234. AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ROH 6/14/03
235. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Briscoes - ROH 7/19/03
236. AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ROH 10/16/03
237. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH 11/01/03
238. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 11/29/03
239. AJ Styles vs. Homicide - 1/10/04
240. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 2/22/05
241. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ROH 7/16/05
242. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Race - ROH 7/23/05
243. AJ Styles vs. Cima - ROH 8/25/05
244. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 9/17/05
245. Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
246. Medusa vs. Akira Hokuto - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
247. Lord Steven Regal vs. Prince Iaukea - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
248. Public Enemy vs. Steve McMichael & Jeff Jarrett - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
249. Chris Benoit vs. Dean Malenko - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
250. Kevin Nash vs. Rick Steiner - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
251. The Giant vs. Lex Luger vs. Stevie Ray vs. Booker T - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
252. Randy Savage vs. DDP - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
253. Kurt Angle vs. Tazz - WWF RR 2000
254. Dudley Boys vs. Hardy Boys - WWF RR 2000
255. Hardcore Holly vs. Chyna vs. Chris Jericho - WWF RR 2000
256. New Age Outlaws vs. Acolytes - WWF RR 2000
257. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H - WWF RR 2000
258. Royal Rumble - WWF RR 2000
259. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho - WWF No Way Out 2000
260. New Age Outlaws vs. Dudley Boys - WWF No Way Out 2000
261. Mark Henry vs. Viscera - WWF No Way Out 2000
262. Hardy Boyz vs. Edge & Christian - WWF No Way Out 2000
263. Big Boss Man vs. Tazz - WWF No Way Out 2000
264. Kane vs. X-Pac - WWF No Way Out 2000
265. Too Cool vs. Radicals - WWF No Way Out 2000
266. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF No Way Out 2000
267. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - WWF No Way Out 2000
268. D'Lo Brown & Godfather vs. Big Boss Man & Bull Buchanan - WWF Wrestlemania 16
269. Hardcore Battle Royal - WWF Wrestlemania 16
270. Steve Blackman & Al Snow vs. T&A - WWF Wrestlemania 16
271. Dudley Boys vs. Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boyz - WWF Wrestlemania 16


MARCH

Kat vs. Terri - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Radicalz vs. Too Cool & Chyna - WWF Wrestlemania 16
X-Pac & Road Dogg vs. Rikishi & Kane - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Mick Foley vs. Triple H vs. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Road Dogg & X-Pac vs. Edge & Christian - WWF Backlash 2000
Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Dean Malenko - WWF Backlash 2000
APA vs. Bull Buchanan & Big Boss Man - WWF Backlash 2000
Crash Holly vs. Hardcore Holly vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Tazz vs. Perry Saturn - WWF Backlash 2000
Dudley Boyz vs. T & A - WWF Backlash 2000
Eddie Guerrero vs. Essa Rios - WWF Backlash 2000
Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho - WWF Backlash 2000
The Rock vs. Triple H - WWF Backlash 2000
Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro - NXT ArRIVAL
Sal E. Graziano vs. Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000 
Kid Kash, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs. Simon Diamond, CW Anderson & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn - ECW Heatwave 2000
Nova & Chris Chetti vs. Da Baldies - ECW Heatwave 2000
Little Guido vs. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Psicosis vs. Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 2000
Sandman vs. Rhino - ECW Heatwave 2000
Rob Van Dam vs. Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
Justin Credible vs. Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
6 Way Scramble - AIW TGIF
Louis Lyndon vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW TGIF
Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW TGIF
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Hooligans - AIW TGIF
Eric Ryan vs. Rickey Shane Page vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW TGIF
Bobby Beverly vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AIW TGIF
Ethan Page vs. Kevin Steen - AIW TGIF
Danny Havoc vs. Tim Donst - AIW TGIF
Michael Elgin vs. Drake Younger - AIW TGIF
Corvis Fear vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Danny Danger vs. Matt Marvel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jarek 1:20 vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Pitboss vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Chase Burnett - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Chris Dickinson vs. Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear, Chase Burnett & Zack Novak vs. Leon Del Admon, Mike Montez & Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Darius Carter vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
TJ Marconi vs. Pitboss - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Josh Thor vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Steve Weiner - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
BMT vs. J-Busta - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear vs. Dan Barry - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Chase Burnett vs. Jarek 1:20 vs. Leon Del Admon - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jon Gresham vs. Davey Richards - Beyond Wrestling St. Louis Taping
Junkyard Dog, Ricky Steamboat & Haiti Kid vs. Funk Bros & Jimmy Hart - ??/??/??
Johnny B. Badd vs. Lord Steven Regal - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Vader vs. Guardian Angel - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Arn Anderson & Dustin Rhodes vs. Terry Funk & Bunkhouse Buck - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Razor Ramon vs. Bret Hart - WWF KOTR 1993
Mr. Perfect vs. Mr. Hughes - WWF KOTR 1993
Jim Duggan vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WWF KOTR 1993
Lex Luger vs. Tatanka - WWF KOTR 1993
3 Count vs. Jung Dragons - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta vs. The Cat - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Kanyon vs. Buff Bagwell - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
MIA vs. Jindrak & O'Haire vs. The Perfect Event vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Shane Douglas vs. Kidman - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Major Gunns vs. Miss Hancock - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
The Demon vs. Sting - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mike Awesome vs. Lance Storm - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta & Vampiro vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mistico, La Sombra & Mascara Dorada vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Atlantis & Dragon Rojo Jr. - CMLL ??/??/??
Bad Influence vs. Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Masakatsu Funaki vs. Bobby Roode - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Keiji Mutoh, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea vs. Samoa Joe, Renee Dupree & Masayuki Kono - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
The Wolves vs. Bro-Mana vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Magnus vs. KAI - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Can-Am Connection vs. Don Muraco & Bob Orton- WWF Wrestlemania 3
Billy Jack Haynes vs. Hercules - WWF Wrestlemania 3
King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo, Lord Littlebrook vs. Hillbilly Jim, Little Beaver , Haiti Kid - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Harley Race vs. Junkyard Dog - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Rougeau Brothers vs. Dream Team - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Roddy Piper vs. Adrian Adonis - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hart Foundation & Danny Davis vs. British Bulldogs & Tito Santana - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Butch Reed vs. Koko B. Ware - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Macho Man vs. Ricky Steamboat - WWF Wrestlemania 3
****** Tonk Man vs. Jake Roberts - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff vs. Killer Bees - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hulk Hogan vs. André The Giant - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Kobald vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Jaka & Usurper vs. Jiven' Jimmy & Andy McKenzie - WiAwesome 10/05/14
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Tommy Mack vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Dalton Castle- WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Dalton Castle - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Usurper vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Flex Rumblecrunch vs. Jivin' Jimmy - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Jaka vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Matt Taven vs. Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Jay Lethal vs. Delirious - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Silas Young vs. Davey Richards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Roderick Strong & Cheeseburger vs. ReDragon - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Adrenaline Rush & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Doom Patrol vs. Academy Of Anatomy & Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Josh Thor vs. Stan Styles vs. Steve Wiener vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers

April
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Sugar Dunkerton - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pitboss vs. Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Aaron Epic vs. Pinkie Sanchez - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Eddie Graves vs. Corvis Fear - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Nick Talent vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Chase Burnett vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Fredo Majors vs. Leon Del Amon - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Johnny Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Flip Kendrick - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Corvis Fear vs. Ryan Eagles - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Doom Patrol vs. Team ISW - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Darius Carter vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Zane Silver vs. Jonathan Gresham - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling All Killer Taping
The Shard vs. Frightmare - WiRespect 5
Assad King vs. Jay Diesel - WiRespect 5
Leech Landa vs. Lithuanian Snowtroll - WiRespect 5
Chris Dickinson vs. Eric Corvis - WiRespect 5
Jessie Brooks vs. Veda Scott - WiRespect 5
Delirious vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiRespect 5
Drew Gulak & Hallowicked vs. The Colony - WiRespect 5
Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio - WWE Wrestlemania 29
Real Americans vs. The Usos vs. Rybaxel vs. Los Matadores - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. HHH - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
The Sheild vs. New Age Outlaws & Kane - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Diva Invitational Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Zandig vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 2
Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson - CZW TOD 2
Nick Gage vs. Ian Rotten - CZW TOD 2
Trent Acid vs. Z-Barr - CZW TOD 2
Student Showcase - CZW TOD 2
Johnny Kashmere vs. Nick Berk - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 2
B-Boy & Messiah vs. Sonjay Dutt & Ruckus - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
Evil Ninja vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 3
Wifebeater vs. Mad Man Pondo - CZW TOD 3
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Ian Knoxx - CZW TOD 3
Green Phantom vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Chri$ Ca$h vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 3
Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston - WWE Smackdown 04/11/14
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
JC Bailey vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion - EVOLVE 7
Tony Nese vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 7
Jon Davis vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Facade & Gory vs. Frightmare & Jigsaw - EVOLVE 7
Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 7
Rich Swann vs. AR Fox - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Akira Tozawa - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Jon Moxley vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 7
SeXXXy Eddy vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 4
Mad Man Pondo vs. Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Beef Wellington - CZW TOD 4
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Nick Gage vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 4
Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Toby Klein vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 4
JC Bailey vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
Ultraviolent Rumble - CZW TOD 4
Necro Butcher vs. Zandig vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
AR Fox vs. Rich Swann - EVOLVE 8
Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Sami Callihan vs. Brodie Lee - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 8
AR Fox vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan - EVOLVE 8
New Havana Pitbulls vs. SAT - EVOLVE 8
FRAY! - EVOLVE 8
Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly - EVOLVE 9
Super Smash Brothers vs. Facade & Gory - EVOLVE 9
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 9
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Lince Dorado - EVOLVE 9
The Scene vs. Cheech & Cloudy - EVOLVE 9
Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis vs. Kevin Steen - EVOLVE 9
John Silver vs. Tony Nese - EVOLVE 9
Sami Callihan vs. Dave Finlay - EVOLVE 9
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - EVOLVE 9
Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: NYC
Jon Moxley vs. Jigsaw - DGUSA United: NYC
BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO - DGUSA United: NYC
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: NYC
Austin Aries vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. World-1 - DGUSA United: NYC
FRAY! - DGUSA United: Philly
YAMATO vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: Philly
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Philly
6 Way Freestyle - DGUSA United: Philly
Austin Aries vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Philly
BxB Hulk vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Philly
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Philly
World-1 vs. Blood Warriors - DGUSA United: Philly
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - Mexico 04/06/01
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Rexx Reed - DGUSA United: Finale
Brodie Lee vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Finale
AR Fox vs. Cheech - DGUSA United: Finale
BxB Hulk vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Finale
Homicide vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Finale
Blood Warriors vs. YAMATO, Jimmy Jacobs, Austin Aries & Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: Finale
World-1 vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Finale
BJ Stardom vs. Asylum - Bloodstock 2006
Hammer vs. Notorious TID - Bloodstock 2006
Hornet vs. Aurora vs. Beef Wellington - Bloodstock 2006
Necro Butcher vs. Viking - Bloodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Juggulator - Bloodstock 2006
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Madman Pondo - Bloodstock 2006
Bloody Bill Skullion vs. Independent Soldier - Bloodstock 2006
Madman Pondo vs. Necro Butcher- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Bloody Bill Skullion- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Necro Butcher - Blooodstock 2006
Ty Colton vs. CJ Esparza vs. Davey Vega vs. Christian Faith - AAW EPIC 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Seleziya Sparx - AAW EPIC 2014
Kung-Fu Manchu & Juntai Miller vs. 
Matt Cage, Cameron Skyy & Austin Mannix - AAW EPIC 2014
Justice Jones vs. Seaman - AAW EPIC 2014
Knight Wagner vs. Marek Brave - AAW EPIC 2014
Alex Shelley vs. Silas Young - AAW EPIC 2014
Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs. Ryan Boz & Tony Rican - AAW EPIC 2014
Men Of The Year vs. Oi4K - AAW EPIC 2014
Arik Cannon vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AAW EPIC 2014
Shane Hollister & Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Colt Cabana - AAW EPIC 2014
Dicks & Flips vs. Youthanazia - AIW GFTG9
4 Way Scramble - AIW GFTG9
Bobby Beverly vs. Ethan Page - AIW GFTG9
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Batiri - AIW GFTG9
Louis Lyndon vs. ACH - AIW GFTG9
Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - AIW GFTG9
Michael Elgin vs. Andrew Everett - AIW GFTG9
Gauntlet For The Gold - AIW GFTG9

517

June

Frankie Picard vs. Connor Claxton - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Dick Justice vs. Leon St. Geovanni - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
AR Fox vs. DJ Hyde - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Four Way Tag - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Eric Corvis vs. Jay Freddie - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Big E. vs. Bad News Barrett - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
The Shield vs. Evolution - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Kane vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Sex & Candy vs. Milk Chocolate - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Mike Bailey vs. Buxx Belmar - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Four Way - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Doom Patrol vs. Juicy Product - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
ACH vs. Brian Fury - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Matt Taven vs. Jaka - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Tag Team Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Drew Gulak vs. Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Team Evans vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Academy Of Anatomy vs. Batiri -Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Aaron Epic vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
4 Way Tag Match - NJPW 01/04/14
Anderson/Gallows vs. Archer/DBS Jr. - NJPW 01/04/14
Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway - NJPW 01/04/14
Nagata/Sakuaraba vs. Gracies - NJPW 01/04/14
Muta/Yano vs. Suzuki/Benjamin - NJPW 01/04/14
Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale - NJPW 01/04/14
Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW 01/04/14
Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW 01/04/14
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 01/04/14
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 01/04/14
Low-Ki vs. Ahtu - Evolve 10
Cheech vs. Cloudy - Evolve 10
The Scene vs. Beaver Boys - Evolve 10
AR Fox vs. Jigsaw - Evolve 10
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Uhaa Nation - Evolve 10
Super Smash Bros vs. Ronin - Evolve 10
Jon Davis vs. Kyle Matthews - Evolve 10
Sami Callihan vs. Bobby Fish - Evolve 10
Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet - Evolve 10
Hale Collins vs. Crowbar - HOH2
Vik Dalishus vs. Guido Maritato - HOH2
MVP vs. Sami Callihan - HOH2
Mike Bennett vs. Carlito - HOH2
Alex Reynolds vs. Tony Nese vs. Petey Williams - HOH2
Estonian Thunderfrog vs. Tripp Cassidy - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Brown Morning & Oleg The Usurper vs. Pride Of Indiana 1 WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Buck Boulder vs. Sue Jackson - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Matt Russo - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Arik Cannon vs. Billy Roc - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Dale Patricks vs. Joe Pittman - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Eddie Kingston vs. Heidi Lovelace - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Mike Quackenbush vs. Green Ant - WiRespect Rebirth
Drew Gulak vs. Leech Landa - WiRespect Rebirth
Angel Orsini vs. Kimber Ler - WiRespect Rebirth
Ophidian vs. Gran Akuma - WiRespect Rebirth
Francis O'Rourke vs. Estonian Thinderfrog - WiRespect Rebirth
Veda Scott vs. Saturyne - WiRespect Rebirth
Usurper vs. Soldier Ant - WiRespect Rebirth
Delirious vs. The Shard - WiRespect Rebirth
Senshi vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Austin Starr vs. Jay Lethal - TNA Impact ??/??/2007
LAX vs. Team 3D - TNA Destination X 2007
James Storm & Jackie Moore vs. Petey Williams & Gail Kim - TNA Destination X 2007
Austin Starr vs. Senshi - TNA Destination X 2007
Voodoo Kin Mafia vs. The Heartbreakers - TNA Destination X 2007
Chris Sabin vs. Jerry Lynn - TNA Destination X 2007
AJ Styles vs. Rhino - TNA Destination X 2007
Scott Steiner vs. Kurt Angle - TNA Destination X 2007
Sting vs. Abyss - TNA Destination X 2007
Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe - TNA Destination X 2007
Osiris vs. Asylum - UWA KOTDM
Ruckus vs. Lionel Knight - UWA KOTDM
Bishop vs. Mickey Knight - UWA KOTDM
Blur Jabroni vs. Nick Watts - UWA KOTDM
Josh Prohibition vs. Puma - UWA KOTDM
Osiris vs. Black Jabroni - UWA KOTDM
Ruckus vs. Bishop - UWA KOTDM
Bishop vs. Osiris - UWA KOTDM
Syndicate de Lutte Internet vs. New Breed - IWS V
Exess vs. Kevin Steen - IWS V
Beef Wellington vs. A Bear - IWS V
El Generico vs. PCO - IWS V
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - IWS V
Tag Team Battle Royal - IWS V
SeXXXy Eddy & Green Phantom vs. Arsenal & Evil Ninja - IWS V
Cassidy Riley vs. Jerelle Clark - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Mikey Batts vs. Shark Boy - TNA Unbreakable 2005
3LK vs. Diamonds In The Rough - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Kip James & Monty Brown vs. Apolo & Lance Hoyt - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Petey Williams vs. Chris Sabin - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Abyss vs. Sabu - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Bobby Roode vs. Jeff Hardy - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Elimination Tag Team Match - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Rhino vs. Raven - TNA Unbreakable 2005
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - TNA Unbreakable 2005
DDP vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. David Arquette - WCW Slamboree 2000
Bo Dallas vs. Big E. - NXT 05/22/14
Paige vs. Tamina - NXT 05/22/14
Adam Rose vs. Camacho - NXT 05/22/14
Natalya vs. Sasha Banks - NXT 05/22/14
Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins - NXT 05/22/14
Jeff Jarrett vs. Rhino - TNA Turning Point 2005
Team Sting vs. Team Jarrett - TNA Lockdown 2006
Styles & Daniels vs. LAX - TNA Bound For Glory 2006
Rhino vs. Christian Cage - iMPACT 11/16/06
Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe - TNA Genesis 2006
James Storm vs. Chris Harris - TNASacrifice 2007
Abyss vs. Tomko - TNA Slammiversary 2007
Judas Mesias vs. Abyss - TNA Against All Odds 2008
Spectral Envoy vs. BDK - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Chuck Taylor vs. Ashely Remington - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Sinn Bodhi & His Odditorium vs. Batiri - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Elimination Tag Team Match - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Archiblad Peck - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Colony vs. Colony: Xtreme Force - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Eddie Kingston vs. Icarus - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Hook Boomberry, Topgun Tolwar & Human Tornado vs. Excalibur, Disco Machine & Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2005
Frankir Kazarian vs. Rocky Romero - PWG BOLA 2005
Quicksilver vs. Davey Richards - PWG BOLA 2005
Joey Ryan vs. James Gibson - PWG BOLA 2005
Chris Bosh vs. El Generico - PWG BOLA 2005
Bryan Danielson vs. Ricky Reyes - PWG BOLA 2005
Christopher Daniels vs. Scott Lost - PWG BOLA 2005
AJ Styles vs. Jack Evans - PWG BOLA 2005
Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon - PWG BOLA 2005
Angelus Layne vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO 11
Thunderkitty vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO 11
Sassy Stephie vs. Kaela - AIW GNO 11
Kimber Lee vs. Hania - AIW GNO 11
Angeldust vs. Nikki Storm - AIW GNO 11
Kay Lee Ray vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO 11
Jenny Rose & Seleziya Sparx vs. Social Network - AIW GNO 11
Mia Yim vs. Athena - AIW GNO 11
Allysin Kay vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW GNO 11
Adam Rose vs. Camacho - NXT Takeover
Ascension vs. El Local & Kalisto - NXT Takeover
Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze - NXT Takeover
Rusev vs. Mojo Rawley - NXT Takeover
Charlotte vs. Natalya - NXT Takeover
Tyson Kidd vs. Adrian Neville - NXT Takeover
Thunderkitty vs. Sassy Stephie - AIW GNO 12
Angel Dust vs. Angelus Layne vs. Kaela vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO 12
Kay Lee Ray vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO 12
Nikki Storm vs. Hania - AIW GNO 12
Veda Scott vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW GNO 12
Mia Yim vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO 12
Seleziya Sparx vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO 12
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Social Network - AIW GNO 12
Allysin Kay vs. Athena - AIW GNO 12
Shayne Hawke vs. Exess - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
2.0 vs. Maritimes Expess - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Twiggy vs. Franky The Mobster - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Joey Mercury vs. Kevin Steen - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Untouchables vs. Super Smash Bros vs. Up In Smoke - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Joey Ryan vs. Jake Matthews - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Beef Wellington, SeXXXy Eddy & Hardcore Ninja vs. Green Drugs & Viking - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008

680


----------



## XxTalonxX

Just updating my list.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reily VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxton
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxson VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bookoo
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS Warmachine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Ectasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe


Grand total so far 1334


----------



## RKing85

Updated standings

1. Smitlick - 1946
2. BallsBalogna - 1751
3. Platt - 1685
4. xxTalonxx - 1334
5. KingCrash - 1004
6. Brauny - 736
7. The Chopping Machine - 695
8. sXeMope - 680
9. Racconie - 648
10. Miguel de Juan - 638
11. Ratman - 416
12. bigbuxx - 379
13. The Manowarrior - 364
14. Flux - 351
15. RKing85 - 297
16. Mikey2Likey - 268
17. MrWrestlingVIII - 214
18. Dorodafan - 208
19. chiuller88 - 162
20. TheWeasel - 103
21. just1988 - 19


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my match count so far for the month of June.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are fron NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack


Grand total so far 1400


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Haven't updated my list on here since May 1st! Up to 819 as of this moment - ahead of where I was at this point last year by around 30 matches.



Spoiler: Matches as of 5/1/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)
March 1, 2014
304. Rick Rude vs Bruiser Brody (WCCW)
305. Abdullah the Butcher vs Manny Fernandez (NWA Worldwide 9/14/85)
306. The Dudley Boys vs The Eliminators for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
307. Lance Storm vs Rob Van Dam (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
308. Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Masato Yakushiji vs TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo & Mens Teoh (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
309. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2 for the ECW World Television Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
March 2, 2014
310. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
311. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
312. Shynron vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show #3)
313. Shane Strickland vs Pepper Parks vs Azrieal (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
314. MASADA vs Alexander James (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
315. Greg Excellent vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
316. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
317. OI4K vs The Juicy Product (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
318. Danny Havok vs Aeroboy in an International Deathmatch (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 3, 2014
319. Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
March 4, 2013
320. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
321. BLK OUT vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
322. Drew Gulak vs Lucky 13 for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 5, 2014
323. Colin Olsen vs Ty Colten vs Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux vs Matt Cross (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
324. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 6, 2014
325. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
326. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
327. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane Page vs Leah Von Dutch (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 7, 2014
328. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
329. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
330. The Usos vs Los Matadores for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
331. Larry Zybysko vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
332. Hollywood Hogan vs Sting for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
March 8, 2014
333. Taz vs Sabu (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
334. Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
335. Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
336. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
337. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
338. Jarek 1:20 vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling)
339. Alex Castle vs Brandon Espinosa vs Jeff O'Shea vs Mallaki Matthews (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
340. Matt Castle vs Zakk Sawyers (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
341. Team IOU vs Gary Jay & Pierre Abernathy (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
342. Green Ant vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2")
343. Motor City Machine Guns vs Speed Muscle (TNA Impact 6/12/08)
343. The Wolves & MVP vs Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/13)
344. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/14)
345. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH Glory by Honor IV9/17/05)
March 9, 2014
346. Terry Funk vs Stevie Richards vs The Sandman (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
347. Raven vs Terry Funk for the ECW World Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
348. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship (ROH "A Night of Tribute" 11/19/05)
349. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee (WSU "An Ultraviolent Affair" )
350. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
351. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer vs The Scene (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
352. BxB Hulk vs Sami Callihan (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
353. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabu & Jon Davis in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
354. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Akira Tozawa (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
355. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
356. Low Ki vs PAC (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
357. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the Open United Gate Championships (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
358. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
359. Michael Bennett vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
360. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
361. Cedric Alexander vs AJ Styles (PWX 1/19/14)
March 10, 2014
362. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
363. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
March 11, 2014
364. John Cena vs Erick Rowan (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
365. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
366. Sheamus vs Christian in a Memphis Street Fight (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
367. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Randy Orton & Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
March 12, 2014
368. Sami Callihan vs Sabu in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
369. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs CIMA vs Rich Swann vs Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
370. Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong (Chikara "Joshimania: Night 1" 12/2/11)
371. Sara Del Rey vs Kana (Chikara "Klunk in Love " 10/8/11)
372. Triple H vs CM Punk in a No DQ Match (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/19/11)
373. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
374. John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
March 13, 2014
375. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & R-Truth (WWE Main Event 3/12/14)
376. AJ Lee vs Natalya for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
377. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
378. The Scene vs Los Ben Jejos (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
379. Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
380. Low Ki, BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs PAC, Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
381. JT Dunn vs AR Fox {NEFW "Unglued)
382. Dan Barry, Bill Carr, Ken Scampi & Tim Hughes vs JT Dunn, Mark Shurman, Leon St. Giovanni & Max St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
383. Eric Corvis vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
384. Paige vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
385. The Ascension vs Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
386. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
387. Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
388. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
389. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
390. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson {NWA Force-1: Fight Club)
March 14, 2014
391. ? & ? vs ? & ? (FIP "Everything Burns" Pre-Show 3/14/14)
392. Josh Hess vs Jack Gallow (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
393. Larry Dallas vs Josh Hess (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
March 15, 2014
394. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "Anniversary Show " 3/6/14)
March 16, 2014
395. Yokozuna vs Koko B. Ware {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
396. Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
397. Shawn Michaels vs Maxx Moon {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
398. The Undertaker vs Damien Demento {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
399. Francis Kip Stevens vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
400. Ryan Rush vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
401. Stockade vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
402. Hania vs Dan Barry (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
March 17, 2014
403. Gail Kim vs Alissa Flash (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
404. Lei'D Tapa vs Ivelisse (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
405. Tara vs Mia Yim (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
406. Miss Tessmacher vs Santana (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
407. ODB vs Trinity (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
408. Jackie Moore vs Taryn Terrell (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
409. Hannah Blossom vs Sojo Bolt vs Taeler Hendrix (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
410. Velvet Sky vs Jillian Hall (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
411. Mickie James vs Serena Deeb (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
412. Gauntlet to crown the "Queen of the Knockouts" (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
March 18, 2014
413. Davey Richards vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2)
414. Mr. Touchdown vs Max Raptor (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
415. Jollyville Fuck Its vs Sean Hardrive & Danny Todd (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
416. Dave Cole vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
417. Usurper vs Addy Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
418.Worst Case Scenario vs Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 19, 2014
419. Seth Rollins vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
420. Big E vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
421. The Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
422. Jaka vs Matthew Justice (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 20, 2014
423. Blake Edward Balakus vs Aaron Epic (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
424. Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic vs Garden State Gods (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
425. TJ Marconi vs Darius Carter in a Last Man Standing Match with Chris Dickinson as Special Referee (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
426. Juicy Product vs Aaron Solo & Jonathan Cade (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
427. Earl Cooter vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
428. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
429. Ivelisse vs Leva for the SHINE Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
430. The Submission Squad vs The Savages (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
431. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
432. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
March 21, 2014
433. Sugar Dunkerton vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
434. Kobald vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 22, 2014
435. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
436. Adam Rose vs Camacho (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
437. Sasha Banks vs Bailey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
438. Sheamus vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
439. Estonian Thunderfrog vs Qefka the Quiet (Beyond Wrestling)
440. Estonian Thunderfrog & Drew Gulak vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 23, 2014
441. AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
442. Jaka vs Mike Quackenbush (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
443. The Rock vs Steve Austin for the WWF Championship (WWE Wrestlemania X7)
444. Mr. Perfect vs Terry Taylor (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
445. Marty Janetty vs ? (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
446. Ric Flair vs El Matador (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
March 24, 2014
447. The Steiner Brothers vs The Beverly Brothers (WWF Royal Rumble 1993)
March 25, 2014
448. Dan Barry & Ken Scampi vs The Super Smash Brothers (Beyond Wrestling "Off the Grid")
449. Tim Donst vs Colt Cabana (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
450. Devastation Corporation vs Green Ant & AssailAnt (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
451. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
452. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 26, 2014
453. Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
454. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
455. Kimber Lee vs Candice LeRae (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
456. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
457. The Beaver Boys vs Murderer's Row for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
458. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
459. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
460. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 28, 2014
461. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
462. Silas Young vs Adam Page (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
463. C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
464. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
465. Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
466. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc. (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
467. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
468. Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
469. Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
470. American Wolves vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
March 29, 2014
471. Christian vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
472. Luke Harper vs John Cena (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
473. Naomi vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
474. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
475. AJ Styles vs Tyler Black (IWA-MS 4/28/06)
March 30, 2014
476. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
477. Tamina Snuka, Aksana, Layla, Alicia Fox & Summer Rae vs Naomi, Cameron, Natalya, Eva Marie & Emma (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
478. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
479. Kurt Angle vs John Cena (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
480. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & The Big Valbowski (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
481. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
482. Rikishi vs Test (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
483. Billy Kidman & The Hurricane vs Tajiri & Jamie Noble (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
484. Reverend D-Von & Batista vs Randy Orton & Farooq (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
485. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
486. Brian Pillman vs Ricky Steamboat (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/25/1992)
487. Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder (WWE Superstars 6/11/09)
488. Jimmy Snuka vs Samu (WWF 2/20/84)
489. Juventud Guerrera, Lizmark Jr & Hector Garza vs Psychosis, La Parka & Villano IV (WCW Bash at the Beach 11/13/97)
March 31, 2014
490. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
491. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs PPRay (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
492. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
493. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
494. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 1, 2014
495. Best Friends vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
496. Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
497. Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 2, 2014
498. Matt Taven vs Silas Young (ROH 12th Anniversary)
499. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
500. Moko Rawley vs CJ Parker (NXT 3/27/14)
501. Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 3/27/14)
502. Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu (NXT 3/27/14)
503. Natalya vs Charlotte (NXT 3/27/14)
504. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas for the NXT Championship
April 3, 2014
505. Austin Aries vs Seiya Senada for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA/Wrestle-1 "Oubtreak" 3/2/14)
506. Bully Ray & Willow vs Bobby Roode & Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
507. Samuel Shaw vs Ken Anderson in a Straight Jacket Match (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
508. Sanada vs Tigre Uno in Match #1 in a Best of 3 Series for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
509. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
510. MVP vs Kenny King (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
511. Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
April 5, 2014
512. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
513. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
514. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce & Domino for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE No Way Out 2/17/07)
515. RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
516. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
517. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 6, 2014
518. The Usos vs Real Americans vs Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania XXX Pre-Show 4/6/14)
519. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
520. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
521. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
522. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
523. Brock Lesnar vs The Underaker (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
524. The Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
525. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
April 7, 2014
526. The Wyatt Family vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
527. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Batista for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
528. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
529. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
530. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
531. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
532. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
533. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
April 8, 2014
534. Kyle O'Reilly vs Brian Kendrick (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
535. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
536. Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
537. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger for the QPW Championship (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 9, 2014
538. Chris Dickinson vs Kevin Steen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
539. Abnormalz vs Fusion Dance vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
540. Aaron Epic vs Matt Taven (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 10, 2014
541. Johnny Cockstrong, Jaka & Usurper vs Dan Barry, Swamp Monster & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 12, 2014
542. Jonathan Gresham vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
543. "Machismo King" Jay Lethal vs Delirious (ROH "A Night of Hoopla")
544. Nicholas Kaye vs Anthony Stone in an I Quit Match (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 13, 2014
545. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
546. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
547. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
548. Emma vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
549. The Ascension vs John Vandall & Hurley (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
550. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
551. Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
552. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
553. Cesaro vs Big Show (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
554. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Los Matadores (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
555. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
556. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
557. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
April 14, 2014
558. Tabarnak de Team vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
559. Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
560. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
561. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
562. Paige vs Alicia Fox (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
563. Batista & Randy Orton vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
564. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
565. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
566. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
567. Fandango & Layla vs Santino Marella & Emma (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
568. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
569. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, 3MB, Bad News Barrett, Fandango, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Titus O'Neil & Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
April 15, 2014
570. Michael Elgin vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
571. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
572. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Battle Royal for #1 Contendership of the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Big Show vs Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
574. Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/2/05)
575. Ultimo Dragon vs Rey Misterio Jr. for the J Crown Cruiserweight Championship (WCW World War 3 11/24/96)
576. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 7/21/95)
April 16, 2014
577. Ultimo Dragon vs Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 3/16/97)
578. Chavo Guerrero vs Jamie Noble (WWE SmackDown 4/18/08)
April 18, 2014
579. Dojo Bros vs Biff Busick & Roderick Strong (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 19, 2014
580. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
581. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
582. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
583. Beaver Boys vs Sozio & Jaka for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
584. Grex Excellent vs Pepper Parks (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
585. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs Greg Excellent & LuFisto (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
586. Biff Busick, Alex Colon & The Juicy Product vs Chris Dickinson, Azrieal & OI4K (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
April 20, 2014
587. MASADA vs Mister Tofiga (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
588. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
589. Devon Moore vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
590. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
591. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 9" 7/26/11)
592. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (WXW "16 Carat Gold: Night One" 3/2/12)
593. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #132)
594. Drew Gulak & Jake Manning vs Super Smash Brothers ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
595. Josh Alexander vs MK McKinnan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
596. Ashley Sixx vs Mike Rollins ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
597. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
598. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 21, 2014
599. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
600. Chris Jerico vs "Stone Cold" Steve Austin for the Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 12/9/01)
601. Undertaker vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 7/21/02)
602. The Rock vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/25/02)
603. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/19/03)
604. John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian for the WWE Championship (WWE Vengeance 6/26/05)
April 22, 2014
605. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
606. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2006)
607. Christian Cage vs Rhino in an 8 Mile Street Fight (TNA Bound For Glory 2006)
608. Christian Cage vs Rhino in a Barbed Wire Six Sides of Steel Match (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
609. Christian Cage vs Sting (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
610. Abyss vs Sting vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Final Resolution 2007)
April 23, 2014
611. Mojo Rawley vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
612. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
613. Christian Cage vs Kurt Angle for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2007)
614. Christian Cage vs Samoa Joe for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Destination X 2007)
615. Chris Jerico vs Ultimate Dragon for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 1997)
616. 123 Kid vs Hakushi (WWE Summerslam 1995)
617. John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars July '09)
April 24, 2014
618. El Generico vs Low Ki ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 27, 2014
619. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
620. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
621. Paige vs Aksana (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
622. John Cena vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
623. Dudley Boys vs Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian in a Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championships (WWF Wrestlemania 2000)
624. Dave Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
625. Mike Quackenbush vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
626. AssailAnt vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
627. Jaka vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
628. The Batiri vs JT Dunn, Aaaron Epic and Estonian Thunderfrog (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
629. Darius Carter vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 28, 2014
630. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
631. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
April 29, 2014
632. Bad Influence vs The Bravado Brothers (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2014" 4/5/14)
633. Tim Donst vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
634. Devastation Corporation vs Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
635. Colt Cabana vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 30, 2014
636. Frankie Picard vs Connor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
637. Dick Justice vs Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
638. AR Fox vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
639. Dan Barry & Monsta Mack vs Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change vs Punisher Van Slyke & Kevin Graham (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
640. Jay Freddie vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
641. Pinkie Sanchez & Sugar Dunkerton vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
642. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
643. Shynron vs Ryan Rush vs Benny Martinez vs Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
644. Jaka & Chris Dickinson vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
645. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
May 1, 2014
646. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
647. BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Adam Page vs Adrenaline Rush & Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
648. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
649. The Submission Squad vs Jollyville Fuck-Its (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
650. Davey Vega vs ACH vs Gary Jay vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
651. Hope & Change vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
May 4, 2014
652. Jody D'Milo vs Addy Starr (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
653. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. Camacho vs Oliver Grey (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
655. CJ Parker vs The Great Khali (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
656. Ty Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Sawyer Fulton & Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
657. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
658. Colin Delaney & Youthanazia vs Eric Ryan, Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
659. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Elgin (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
660. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
661. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
662. Kobald vs Estonian Thunder Frog (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
663. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
664. Jaka vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 5, 2014
665. 20 Man Battle Royal for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
666. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
667.Ryback vs Cody Rhodes (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
May 6, 2014
668. Antonio Thomas vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 7, 2014
669. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (ISW "Trapped in the Closet" Pre-Show)
670. Sanada vs DJ Z for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Xplosion )
671. Jenny Rose vs Hania {WSU "Mutiny")
May 8, 2014
672. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
673. Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 9, 2014
674. Funaki vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 10, 2014
675. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
676. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
677. Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
678. African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 11, 2014
679. The Fabulous Three vs One Man Gang & Demolition (CHIKARA King of Trios 2008)
680. Alexander Rusev vs Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
681. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
682. Tyson Kidd vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
683. Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
684. The Usos & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension & Corey Graves (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
685. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 12, 2014
686. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
687. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
688. Sasha Banks vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
689. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
690. Natalya vs Layla (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
691. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
692. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay in a No DQ Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
May 15, 2014
693. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Team Tremendous (WSU Secret Show)
694. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 5/9/14)
May 18, 2015
695. The Young Bucks vs Best Friends for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
696. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae for the PWG World Championship (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
697. Lucky 13 vs Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
698. Biff Busick vs Caleb Konley vs Azrieal (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
699. Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
700. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
701. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
702. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs The Harris Boys vs The Mamalukes (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
703. Jimmy Hart vs Mancow (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
704. Scott Steiner vs The Wall (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
705. Mike Awesome vs The Cat (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
706. Harlem Heat 2000 vs Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
707. Sting vs Booker T (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
708. Vampiro vs Billy Kidman (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
709. Norman Smiley vs Terry Funk for the Hardcore Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
710. Scott Steiner vs Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
711. Sting vs Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
712. Chris Candido vs The Artist vs Lash Leroux vs Juventud Guerrera vs Shannon Moore vs Crowbar for the Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
713. Buff Bagwell & Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair & Lex Luger for the Tag Team Championships (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
714. Scott Steiner vs Sting for the WCW US Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
715. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship 
May 19, 2014
716. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
717. Drake Younger vs AR Fox (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
718. The Juicy Product vs OI4K (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
719. Biff Busick vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
720. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
721. Big E vs Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
722. Rusev vs Heath Slater (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
723. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
724. Seth Rollins vs Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
725. Alicia Fox vs Paige (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
726. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
727. John Cena vs Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
May 20, 2014
728. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 5/20/14)
729. Naomi vs Aksana (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
730. Emma vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
731. The Legionnaires vs Kalisto & El Locale (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
732. Captain Comic vs Camacho (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
733. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
734. Battle Royale to determine a #1 Contender to the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
May 21, 2014
735. Austin Aries vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
736. Jesse Vane vs Stockade vs Ryan Rush vs Francis Kip Stevens (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
737. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
738. DC Dynamite vs Marek Brave vs Knight Wagner vs Ty Colton (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
739. Zero Gravity vs The Dan Lawrence Project & The Markus Crane Experience (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
740. Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs Juntai Miller & Colt Cabana (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
741. Jonathan Gresham vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
742. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 22, 2014
743. Angelina Love vs Brittany for the TNA Knockout Championship (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
744. Austin Aries vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
May 23, 2014
745. Matt Cage vs ACH for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 25, 2014
746. The Spectral Envoy vs The BDK (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
747. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
748. The Batiri vs Sinn Bodhi and his Odditorium (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
749. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly
750. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 vs The Pieces of Hate vs 17 & DeviAnt (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
751. Jimmy Jacobs vs Archibald Peck (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
752. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
753. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus for the Grand Championship (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
May 26, 2014
754. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
755. The Men of the Year vs Monster Express for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
756. Dicks and Flips vs Youthanazia (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 27, 2014
757. Tyson Dux vs Trevor Lee vs Shane Hollister vs Davey Vega (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 29, 2014
758. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
759. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
760. Colin Cassady vs Angelow Dawkins (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
761. Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
May 30, 2014
762. Taeler Hendrix vs Serena Deeb (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
763. Leva Bates vs Amber O'Neal (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
764. AJ Styles vs Matt Hard {Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XV" 3/28/14)
765. Matt Cage vs Trike Davis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
766. Alex Rudolph, Frank Wyatt & Jake Parnell vs Jeff O'Shea, Brandon Gallagher & JJ Grarett (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
767. Zakk Sawyers vs Ricky Starks (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
768. The Hooligans vs Team IOU (Beyond Wrestling)
June 1, 2014
769. Big E vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/22/14)
770. El Torito vs Hornswoggle (WWE Payback Kickoff 6/1/14)
771. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
772. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
773. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
774. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
775. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
776. Paige vs Alicia Fox for the Divas Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
777. The Shield vs Evolution in a No Holds Barred Elimination Match
June 3, 2014
778. Andrew Everett vs Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
779. Bad Influence Invitational (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
780. Ethan Page vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
781. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 4, 2014
782. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Jake Manning & Sojo Bolt (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
783. Louis Lyndon vs ACH for the Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
784. Jeff Jarrett vs Colt Cabana (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
785. Christopher Daniels vs Bad Bones (TNA Xplosion)
June 6, 2014
786. Jojo Bravo vs Bolt Brady (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
787. Jake Dirden vs Mikey McFinnegan (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
June 8, 2014
788. Frank Wyatt vs Danny Cannon vs Jake Parnell vs Alex Castle vs Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
789. Davey Vega vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling)
790. Chris Dickinson vs Jarek 1:20 (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
791. Johnny Cockstrong & Usurper vs Darius Carter & TJ Marconi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
792. Sozio vs Eddie Smooth (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
793. Jaka vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
794. Qefka the Quiet vs Joe Gacy (CZW Dojo Wars)
June 9, 2014
795. Tim Donst vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 10, 2014
796. Steve Corino, Matt Striker & Adam Pearce vs Cassidy Riley, Luke Hawx & Hurricane Helms (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
797. ACH vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
798. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
799. Michael Elgin vs Andrew Everett for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
800. Gauntlet for the Gold 9 (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
801. KUSHIDA vs Jushin Liger (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
802. Nick Jackson vs Rocky Romero (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
803. Adam Rose vs Camacho (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
804. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
805. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
June 11, 2014
806. Natalya vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
807. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
808. Kevin Steen vs Masato Tanaka (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
809. Pinkie Sanchez vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
June 13, 2014
810. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak vs Michael Elgin (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
June 14, 2014
811. Da Hoodz vs Tabarnak de Team (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
812. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
813. Team Tremendous vs Sozio & Stockade (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
814. Kimber Lee vs Alexxis (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
815. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
816. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havok (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
817. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
818. The Beaver Boys vs The Juicy Product for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
819. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)


----------



## RKing85

first half of June

WWE Payback - 8 matches (Cesaro/Sheamus, Rybaxel/Rhodes Brothers, Rusev/Big E, Kingston/Dallas, RVD/Barrett, Cena/Wyatt, Paige/Fox, Shield/Evolution)

NXT Takeover - 2 matches (Charlotte/Natalya, Neville/Kidd)

Impact June 5 - 5 matches (Bram/Willow, Edwards/Richards, Joe/Aries, Love/Rayne, 8-man)

ROH Best of Japan - 10 matches (Red/Hidaka, Muta and Arashi/Daniels and Moff, Kobashi and Homicide/Joe and Low Ki, Styles and Sydal/Kid and Horiguchi, 6-man tag, Cabana/Kikutaro, Daniels and Sydal/CIMA and Shingo, 8-man tag, 6-man tag, MOrishima/Shingo)

First half of June - 24 matches
Year to date total - 321 total


----------



## XxTalonxX

Just updating my list.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns


Grand total so far 1480


----------



## Punkhead

My list. Current total is 425.



Spoiler: matches



WWE Raw 2013-12-16

1. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes

CZW Cage of Death XV

2. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)
3. Azrieal vs Andrew Everett vs Joe Gacy vs Tony Nese vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox (6-Way match)
4. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train
5. BLKOUT vs JT Dunn & David Starr (CZW Tag Team Championship)
6. Kimbr Lee vs Chrstina Von Eerie
7. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs Green Ant & Fire Ant
8. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson
9. DJ Hyde, Biff Busick & Sozio vs Jake Crist, Dave Crist & Neveah
10. Shane Strickland vs Alex Colon (CZK Wired TV Championship)
11. Rory Mondo, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs Devon Moore, Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen (Cage of Death)

Spike Video Games Awards 2003

12. Rey Mysterio & Trish Stratus vs Chris Jericho & Victoria

WWE Raw Old School 2014-01-06

13. The Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & The Usos
14. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
15. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
16. The Real Americans vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
17. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
18. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs The Bella Twins
19. 3MB vs Too Cool
20. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

WWE Raw 2013-12-23

21. Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatt Family
22. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
23. The Shield vs CM Punk, John Cena & Big E Langston

WWE Raw 2014-01-13

24. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos
25. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
26. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
27. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield
28. AJ Lee & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron
29. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
30. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
31. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
32. Wyatt Family vs The Usos (Steel Cage match)

WWE Raw 2013-12-30

33. CM Punk vs Seth Rollins
34. Fandango vs ig E Langston (Intercontinental Championship)
35. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
36. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
37. Daniel Bryan vs Eric Rowan
38. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt

EVOLVE 27 2014-01-12

39. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
40. Johnny Vandal & Maxwell Chicago vs Jay Cruz & Eddie Rios
41. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
42. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
43. Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor
44. Ricochet & AR Fox vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta
45. Johnny Gargano vs Uhaa Nation (Open the Freedom Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-01-20

46. Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston vs The Shield
47. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
48. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
49. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
50. AJ Lee & Tamina vs The Funcadactyls
51. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
52. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Raw 2013-10-07

53. Natalya, Eva Marie & JoJo vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendes

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-23

54. Mini Abismo *****, Dark Cuervo & Taya Valkyrie vs Mascarita Sagrada, Faby Apache & El Elegido
55. Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide vs Steve Pain, Toscano & Daga
56. Fenix, Cibernetico & Blue Demon Jr. vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Silver King

WWE Smackdown 2014-01-24

57. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs The Real Americans
58. Brodus Clay vs The Miz
59. AJ Lee vs Cameron
60. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
61. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
62. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
63. The Shield & New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston & The Usos

WCW Halloween Havoc 1991

64. El Gigante, Sting & Steiner Brothers vs Sting, Abdullah the Butcher, Cactus Jack, Diamond Studd & Big Van Vader (Chamber of Horros match)
65. The Creatures vs PN News & Big Josh
66. Beautiful Bobby vs Terrence Taylor
67. Jimmy Garvin vs Johnny B. Badd
68. Steve Austin vs Dustin Roades (WCW TV Championship)
69. Oz vs Bill Kazmaier
70. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
71. Flyin' Brian vs Richard Morton (WCW Light Heavyweight Championship)
72. Z-Man vs Rick Rude
73. The Patriots vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko (WCW Tag Team Championship)
74. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014

75. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
76. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
77. Randy Orton vs John Cena (WWE Unified Championship)
78. 30-Man Royal Rumble match

WWE Raw 2014-01-27

79. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Real Americans
80. Fandango vs R-Truth
81. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
82. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
83. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
84. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
85. AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina vs The Funkadactyls & Bella Twins
86. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena vs The Shield

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-30

87. Sexy Star, Magnifica & Mary Apache vs Jennifer Blake, Jarochita & Faaby Apache
88. Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
89. Los Psycho Circus vs La Secta (AAA Trios Championship)
90. Fenix, Cibernetico & El Mesias vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Daga & Texano Jr.

WWWF Heavyweight Wrestling 1966-01-13

91. Prince Iaukea vs Steve Stanley
92. Hector Serano vs Tomas Marin (2 out of 3 Falls match)
93. Antonio Pugliese vs Tony Altimore

Dragon Gate Infinity 324 2014-01-25

94. Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora vs Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa
95. Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa vs Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora
96. Dragon Kid vs Yosuke Santa Maria
97. Ken'ichiro Arai, Super Shisa & K-Ness vs BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu & Kzy
98. CIMA & Chichiro Tominaga vs Kotoka & Ryotsu Shimizu
99. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & U-T
100. YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong vs Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Jimmy Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Taniazaki Toyonaka Dolphin
101. Masato Yoshino vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Open the Dream Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-03

102. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston & Big E Langston
103. Christian vs Jack Swagger
104. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (Steel Cage match)(WWE Tag team Championship)
105. Zack Ryder vs Titus O'Neil
106. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
107. Wyatt Family vs dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods
108. Aksana vs Naomi
109. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

ROH 2014-01-25

110. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
111. RD Evans vs Mike Sells
112. RD Evans vs Michael Elgin
113. Matt taven vs Tadarius Thomas
114. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish

NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2014-02-02

115. TAKA & Taichi vs Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
116. YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Yujiro Takahashi vs Jushin Liger, BUSHI & Tiger Mask IV
117. Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
118. El Desperado, Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Yuji Nagata, Kota Ibushi & Manabu Nakanishi
119. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
120. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
121. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014

122. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
123. Baltic Seige vs Bloc Party
124. Mike Bennett vs Hallowicked
125. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield
126. Sonjay Dutt vs Eric Corvis
127. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
128. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace
129. Los Ice Creams & Batiri vs Osirian Portal, Colony & Icarus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-06

130. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs La Jarochita, Jennifer Blake & Faby Apache
131. Los Psycho Circus vs Psicosis, Texano J. & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr.
132. Silver King vs Fenix vs El Zorro vs El Mesias (Rey de Reyes 1/4 final)
133. La Secta vs Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico

NJPW The New Beginning 2014-02-09

134. Jushin Liger & El Desperado vs BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
135. Tama Tonga vs Minoru Suzuki
136. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
137. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Michael Tarver
138. Satoshi Kojima vs Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)
139. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii
140. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
141. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
142. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (IWGP Tag Team Championship)
143. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-10

144. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
145. Fandango vs Santino Marella
146. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
147. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
148. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
149. Dean Ambrose vs mark Henry (United States Championship)
150. Bella Twins & Cameron vs AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox
151. Randy Orton vs John Cena

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-14

152. Daniel Brya, Sheamus & Christian vs The Shield
153. Fandango vs The Miz
154. Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston (No. 1 Contendershit for Intercontinental Championship)
155. The Usos, Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel
156. Damien Sandow vs Darren Young
157. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

WWE Raw 2014-02-17

158. Daniel Bryan vs Christian
159. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
160. Fandango vs Santino Marella
161. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
162. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
163. Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal vs Big E (2 on 1 Hamdicap match)
164. Cesaro vs John Cena
165. Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family
166. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
167. Sheamus vs Randy Orton

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-13

168. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Apache vs Faby Apache, Jeniffer Blake & Aerostar
169. La Anarquia vs Mexican Powers
170. Monster Clown, Psycho Clown, Fenix & La Parka vs Jeff Jarrett, La Parka Negra, El Zorro & Texano Jr.

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-21

171. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger
172. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro
173. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
174. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
175. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
176. Sheamus vs Christian

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 Kickoff

177. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014

178. Big E vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship)
179. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
180. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
181. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
182. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
183. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
184. John Cena vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro vs Sheamus (Elimination Chamber match)(WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-24

185. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
186. Cesaro vs Big E
187. Sheamus vs Christian
188. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
189. Summer Rae vs Emma
190. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
191. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

NXT Arrival 2014-02-27

192. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro
193. CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawhey
194. The Ascentson vs Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship)
195. Paige vs Emma (NXT Women't Championship)
196. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas (Ladder match) (NXT Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-03-03

197. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Tag Team Championship)
198. Cesaro vs Big E
199. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
200. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino & Emma
201. Christian vs Sheamus
202. Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alicia Fox
203. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
204. Jack Swagger vs Big E
205. Daniel Bryan vs Batista

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-28

206. Mini Abismo *****, Mini Histeria & Mini Charly Manson vs Dinastia, Mascarite Sagrada & Mini Drago
207. Inferno Rockers vs Australian Suicide, Zumbi & Angelico
208. Black Warrior vs Psycho Clown vs Psicosis vs Texano Jr. (Rey de Reyes 1/2 final)

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-06

209. Taya Valkyrie, Sexy Star & Pentagon Jr. vs Jennifer Blake, Faby Apache & Drago
210. La Anarquia & Daga vs Mexican Powers & Fenix
211. Electroshock, Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico vs El Zorro, Chessman, Jeff Jarrett & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

WWE Raw 2014-03-10

212. John Cena vs Eric Rowan
213. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
214. Big E vs Jack Swagger
215. The Shield vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
216. Bella Twins vs AJ Lee & Tamina
217. Christian vs Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
218. Batista & Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan & Big Show

WWE Raw 2014-03-17

219. The Usos vs Real Americans
220. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
221. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
222. Fandango vs Goldust
223. The Funcadactyls vs AJ Lee & Tamina
224. Big Show, Big E, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Curtis Axel & Ryback
225. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-13

226. Sexy Lady, Steve Pain & SSexy Star vs Jennifer Blake, Drago & Faby Apache
227. Daga, Pentagon Jr. & Psicosis vs Australian Suicide, Angelico & Jack Evans
228. Silver King, El Hijo del Fantasma & Chessman vs Axel, Electroshock & Gronda
229. Psycho Clown, Cibernetico & La Parka vs Texano Jr., El Zorro & La Parka Negra

WWE Raw 2014-03-24

230. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
231. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
232. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & Ryback
233. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
234. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
235. John Cena vs Luke Harper
236. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Divas Championship)
237. The Shield vs The Real Americans

AAA Rey de Reyes 2014

238. Argenis vs Super Fly vs Australian Suicide vs Daga (4-Way match)(AAA Cruiserweight Championship)
239. Pentagon Jr. vs Eterno vs Steve Pain vs Ultimo Gladiador vs Fenix vs Crazy Boy vs Nino Hamburguesa vs Joe Lider (Domo de la Muerte)(Mask vs Hair)
240. Mascara Ano 200 Jr., Jeff Jarrett & Texano Jr. vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Cibernetico
241. Faby Apache, Dinastia, Alan Stone & Pimpinela Escarlata vs Sexy Star, Mini Charly Manson, Silver King & Mamba
242. Chessman vs Villano IV (AAA Latin American Championship)
243. Los Inferno Rockers vs Jack Evans & Angelico vs Drago & Aerostar vs El Hijo del Fantasma & Psicosis(AAA Tag Team Championship)
244. La Parka vs Black Warrior vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs El Zorro (Rey de Reyes final)

WWE Raw 2014-03-31

245. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
246. Summer Rae vs Natalya
247. Real Americans, Ryback & Curtis Aexl vs Los Matadores & The Usos
248. Fandango & Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
249. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
250. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Lumberjill match)
251. Roman Reigns vs Kane
252. Batista vs Randy Orton (No Disqualification match)

WWE Smackdown 2014-04-04

253. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
254. Real Americans vs Los Matadores

WWE Wrestlemania XXX

255. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (No. 1 Contendership for WWE Championship)
256. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
257. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
258. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena
259. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
260. Vickie Guerrero Invitational Battle Royal (Divas Championship)
261. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan (Triple Threat match) (WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-04-07

262. Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Sheamus & Big E
263. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino Marella & Emma
264. The Usos vs Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship)
265. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
266. Rey Mysterio vs Bad News Barrett
267. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder
268. Paige vs AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
269. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-03

270. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & La Jarochita
271. La Secta vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
272. Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Texano Jr. vs Los Psycho Circus

WWE Raw 2014-04-14

273. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
274. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
275. Paige vs Alicia Fox
276. Randy Orton & Batista vs The Usos
277. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
278. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
279. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
280. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
281. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
282. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Titus O'Neil, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett

WWE Main Event 2014-04-15

283. Los Matadores VS Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal
284. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
285. Divas Battle Royal (No. 1 Contendership for Divas Championship)
286. Big Show vs Jack Swagger

WWE Main Event 2014-04-08

287. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-10

288. Mini Psycho Clown & Mini Murder Clown vs Octagoncito & Mascarita Sagrada
289. Daga, Chessman & Steve Pain vs Alan Stone, Drago & Fenix
290. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, La Parka Negra & El Zorro vs Blue Demon Jr., Cibernetico & La Parka

WWE Raw 2014-04-21

291. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
292. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal & Hornswoggle
293. The Usos vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
294. Emma vs Layla
295. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
296. Paige vs Aksana
297. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
298. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena

WWE Main Event 2014-04-22

299. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
300. El Torito vs Hornswoggle
301. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
302. Jimmy Uso vs Ryback

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-17

303. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Aache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & Drago
304. Los Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
305. Eterno, Steve Pain & Pentagon Jr. vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
306. Cibernetico, La Parka & Fenix vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Black Warrior & Jeff Jarrett

WWE Raw 2014-04-28

307. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Tag Team Championship)
308. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
309. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
310. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
311. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
312. Los Matadores vs 3MB
313. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
314. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
315. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

WWE Main Event 2014-04-29

316. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
317. Paige vs Alicia Fox
318. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
319. Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus

100% Lucha

320. Sodrak vs El Pibe Alfajor

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-24

321. Chessman, Texano Jr. & Silver King vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Alan Stone
322. Ludxor, Venum & Argenis vs Eterno, Carta Brava Jr. & Super Fly
323. Dark Cuervo & Mari Apache vs Pentagon Jr. & Sexy Star vs Drago & Faby Apache (AAA Parejas Mixtas Championship)
324. Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV

WWE Extreme Rules 2014

325. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
326. Alexander Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
327. Bad News Barrett vs Big E (Intercontinental Championship)
328. The Shield vs Evolution
329. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena (Steel Cage match)
330. Paige vs Tamina (Divas Championship)
331. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-05-05

332. Battle Royal (United States Championship)
333. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
334. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
335. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
336. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
337. Bad News Barrett vs Big E (Intercontinental Championship)
338. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-01

339. Faby Apache & Drago vs Mary Apache & Dark Cuervo
340. La Secta vs Mexican Powers
341. Jack Evans & Angelico vs Daga & Steve Pain
342. Pentagon Jr. vs Australian Suicide
343. El Consejo vs Los Psycho Circus

WWE Raw 2014-05-19

344. Cesaro vs Sheamus
345. Big E vs Ryback
346. Rusev vs Heath Slater
347. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio
348. Seth Rollins vs Batista
349. Paige vs Alicia Fox
350. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
351. John Cena vs Luke Harper

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-15

352. Jack Evans, Angelicao & Australian Suicide vs La Anarquia
353. El Consejo vs El Elegido, Bengala & Fenix
354. Chessman, Silver King & Villano IV vs Electroshock, La Parka & Blue Deomn Jr.

WWE Raw 2014-05-26

355. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
356. Summer Rae vs Eva Marie
357. El Torito vs Drew McIntyre
358. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
359. Randy Orton & Batista vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
360. Randy Orton & Batista vs Goldust
361. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
362. Emma vs Alicia Fox
363. Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose
364. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-29

365. El Apache, Carta Brava Jr. & vs Nino Hamburguesa, Venum & Ludxor
366. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie, Mini Abismo ***** & Black Mamba vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata
367. La Anarquia vs Los Psycho Circus
368. Axel, Alan Stone & El Elegido vs El Consejo
369. Cibernetico, Psycho Clown & Fenix vs Chessman, Pentagon Jr. & Averno

WWE Payback 2013 Kickoff

370. Sheamus vs Damien Sandow

WWE Main Event 2014-04-22

371. El Torito vs Hornswoggle

WWE Payback 2014

372. Sheamus vs Cesaro (United States Championship)
373. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Rybaxel
374. Rusev vs Big E
375. Adam Rose vs Kofi Kingston
376. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
377. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena (Last Man Standing match)
378. Paige vs Alicia Fox (Divas Championship)
379. The Shield vs Evolution

WWE Raw 2014-06-02

380. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
381. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
382. John Cena vs Kane
383. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Nikki Bella
384. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
385. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Eric Rowan
386. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio (Money In The Bank qualifying match)
387. Goldust & Sin Cara vs Rybaxel

Noches de Coliseo 2012-06-10

388. Sexy Star vs Ema Huevo

WWE Raw 2014-06-09

389. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
390. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
391. The Shield vs 3MB
392. Fandango & Damien Sandow vs The Usos
393. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
394. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
395. Paige vs Alicia Fox
396. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
397. The Shield & John Cena vs The Wyatt Family

AAA Sin Limite 2014-06-12

398. Mexican Powers vs La Anarquia
399. Los Psycho Circus vs El Consejo
400. Cibernetico, La Parka & Murder Clown vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, La Parka Negra & Averno

WWE Raw 2014-06-16

401. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
402. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
403. Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus
404. Rusev vs Heath Slater
405. Battle Royal (MITB qualification)
406. Paige vs Cameron
407. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
408. Kane vs John Cena (Stretcher match)

AAA Verano de Escandalo 2014

409. Sexy Star, Mini Abismo *****, Silver King & Mamba vs Faby Apache, Mascarita Sagrada, El Elegido & Pimpinela Escarlata
410. Mexican Powers vs La Anarquia
411. Texano Jr. vs Psycho Clown (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
412. Aerostar, Venum & Ludxor vs El Apache, Super Fly & Carta Brava Jr.
413. Jack Evans vs Angelico vs Australian Suicide vs Bengala vs Pentagon Jr. vs El Hijo del Fantasma vs Fenix vs Dark Scoria (No. 1 Contendership for Cruiserweight Championship)
414. Mysteziz, La Parka & Cibernetico vs Averno, Chessman & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

WWE Raw 2014-06-23

415, Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper
416. Jey Uso vs Eric Rowan
417. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
418. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
419. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
420. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (Intercnotinental Championship)
421. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
422. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
423. Damien Sandow vs Big E
424. Roman Reigns, Sheamus & John Cena vs Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, Randy Orton & Bray Wyatt

CMLL 2014-05-31

425. Cavernario, Dragon Lee & ***** Casas vs Cachorro, Hechicero & Virus


----------



## RKing85

second half of June

TNA Slammiversary - 9 matches (Ladder Match, Lashley/Samoa Joe, Magnus/Willow, Aries/King, Von Erichs/Bromans, Love/Kim, Carter/Bully, Anderson/Storm, 3-Way)

ROH Japan's Finest - 9 matches (Marufuji and Morishima/Misawa and KENTA, Hulk and Shingo/Steen and Generico, Outlaws/Typhoon, Briscoes/Aries and Ibushi, NOAH/No Remorse, Sasaki and Nakajima/Albright and Strong, Liger/Aries, Joshi, Joshi)

Best of Starrcade - 12 matches (Piper/Hogan, Sting/Muta, Windham and Pillman/Steamboat and Douglas, Goldberg/Nash, BattleBowl, Rhodes/Austin, Warriors/Horsemen, Mysterio/Liger, RnR/Midnight, Flair/Luger, Guerrero/Otani, Rhodes and Sting/Warriors)

Money in the Bank - 8 matches (Usos/Harper and Rowan, Paige/Naomi, Rose/Sandow, MITB, Rhodes Bros/Rybaxel, Big E/Rusev, Lalya/Summer, MITB)

total for second half of June - 37 matches
Year to date total - 359 total


----------



## Miguel De Juan

750 matches so far.


Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
*3/1/2014*
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
*3/3/2014*
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
*3/6/2014*
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
*3/7/2014*
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
*03/09/2014*
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA *3/9/2014*
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
*3/12/2014*
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
*3/13/2014*
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
*03/14/2014*
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994
03/16/2014
351. Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2014
352. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/15/2014
353. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 3/15/2014
354. Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 3/15/2014
355. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Jado, & Gedo NJPW 3/15/2014
356. Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/15/2014\
357. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/15/2014
258. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 3/15/2014
259. Davey Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/15/2014
3/17/2014
360. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/17/2014
361. Goldust vs. Fandango WWE 3/17/2014
362. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 3/17/2014
363. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs. Tracey Smothers & Steve Armstrong WCW 5/19/1991
364. Ricky Morton vs. Dan Spivey WCW 5/19/1991
365. Nikita Koloff vs. Tommy Rich WCW 5/19/1991
366. Dustin Rhodes vs. Terrance Taylor WCW 5/19/1991
367. Big Josh vs. Black Bart WCW 5/19/1991
368. Oz vs. Tim Parker WCW 5/19/1991
3/18/2014
369. Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman WCW 5/19/1991
370. El Gigante vs. Sid Vicious WCW 5/19/1991
371. Ron Simmons vs. Butch Reed WCW 5/19/1991
372. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 5/19/1991
373. Bobby Eaton vs. Arn Anderson WCW 5/19/1991
374. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami WCW 
3/22/2014
375. Sho Tanaka vs.Yohei Komatsu NJPW 3/22/2014
376. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yuji Nagata vs.Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yan, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/22/2014 
377. Bushi Kushida, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taka Michinoku, & Taichi NJPW 3/22/2014
378. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/22/2014
379. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii,& Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/22/2014
380. Shelton Benjamin vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/22/2014
381. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/22/2014
382. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/22/2014
383. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/22/2014
3/23/2014
384. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka WWE 4/4/1993
385. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Samu & Fatu WWE 4/4/1993
386. Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster vs. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake WWE 4/4/1993
387. The Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzales WWE 4/4/1993
388. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 4/4/1993
389. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart WWE 3/20/1994
390. Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
391. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon WWE 3/20/1994
392. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
393. Kushida & Bushi vs. Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/23/2014
394. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taichi & Taka Michinoku vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Tiger Mask Iv NJPW 3/23/2014
395. Kazushi Sakuraba, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jado, Takashi Iizuka, & Toru Yano NJPW 3/23/2014
396. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 3/23/2014
397. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 3/23/2014
398. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/23/2014
399. Prince Devitt, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/23/2014
400. Kota Ibushi, El Desperado, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Gedo NJPW 3/23/2014
401. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/23/2014
3/24/2014
402. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/24/2014 
403. Luke Harper vs. John Cena WWE 3/24/2014
404. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/24/2014
3/27/2014
405. Shawn Michaels vs. El Matador WWE 4/5/1992
406. The Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts WWE 4/5/1992
407. Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper WWE 4/5/1992
408. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair WWE4/5/1992
409. Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs. Haku & The Barbarian WWE 3/24/1991
410. The British Bulldog vs. The Warlord WWE 3/24/1991
411. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WWE 3/24/1991
412. Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts WWE 3/24/1991
413. The Undertaker vs. Jimmy Snuka WWE 3/24/1991
414. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE 3/24/1991
415. Genichiro Tenryu & Kōji Kitao vs. Crush & Smash WWE 3/24/1991
416. Big Boss Man vs. Mr. Perfect WWE 3/24/1991
417. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Hulk Hogan WWE 3/24/1991
3/28/1992
418. Jimmy Garvin & Michael Hayes vs. Terry Taylor & Greg Valentine WCW 5/171992
419. Johnny B. Badd vs. Tracey Smothers WCW 5/17/1992
420. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 5/17/1992
421. Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes WCW 5/17/1992
422. The Super Invader vs. Todd Champion WCW 5/17/1992
423. Richard Morton vs. Big Josh WCW 5/17/1992
424. Brian Pillman vs. Z-Man WCW 5/17/1992
425. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka WCW 5/17/1992
426. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, & Nikita Koloff vs. Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Bobby Eaton, & Larry Zabyszko WCW 5/17/1992
427. Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 10/31/1998
428. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams AJPW 9/3/1993
429. Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader AJPW 2/27/2000
430. Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/12/1998
3/29/2014
431. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Takashi Sugiura NOAH 3/4/2007
432. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2002
433. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/2003
434. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Shiro Koshinaka 6/12/2003
3/30/2014
435. Brian Pillman vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 6/20/1992
436. Ron Simmons vs. Terry Taylor WCW 6/20/1992
437. Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/20/1992
438. Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, & Barry Windham vs. Steve Austin, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton WCW 6/20/1992
439. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams WCW 6/20/1992
440. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal WWE 4/1/2001
441. Tazz, Bradshaw, & Faarooq vs. Val Venis, The Goodfather, & Bull Buchanan WWE 4/1/2001
442. Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show WWE 4/1/2001
443. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test WWE 4/1/2001
444. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Beniot WWE 4/1/2001
445. Chyna vs. Ivory WWE 4/1/2001
446. Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon WWE 4/1/2001
447. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Christian vs. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley WWE 4/1/2001
448. 19 Man Gimmick Battle Royale WWE 4/1/2001
449. The Undertaker vs. Triple H WWE 4/1/2001
450. The Rock vs. Steve Austin WWE 4/1/2001
4/3/2004
451. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/25/2004
452. Chris Hero vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/13/2009
453. Go Shiozaki vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2011
454. Toshiaki Kawada vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/24/2010
*4/4/2014*
455. Cyber Kong, Super Shisa & Super Shenlong vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, "Jimmy" Kanda & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
456. K-ness & Kotoka vs. "Jimmy" Kagetora & Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
457. Ricochet vs. "Jimmy" Susumu Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
458. Naruki Doi, Rich Swann,& Syachihoko BOY vs. Don Fuji, HUB & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
459. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
460. BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation vs. Shingo Takagi & Yamato Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
461. CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
*4/6/2014*
462. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H WWE 4/6/2014
463. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Kane. Billy Gunn, & Road Dogg WWE *4/6/2014*
464. 31 Man Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale WWE 4/6/2014
465. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 4/6/2014
466. Brock Lesnar vs. the Undertaker WWE 4/6/2014
467. Divas Championship Invitational WWE 4/6/2014
468. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/6/2014
*4/7/2014*
469. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/6/2014
470. Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe, &Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/6/2014
471. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jax Dane & Rob Conway NJPW 4/6/2014
472. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 4/6/2014\
473. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 4/6/2014
474. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/6/2014
475. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 4/6/2014
476. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/6/2014
477. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 4/6/2014
*4/10/2014*
478. Shinya Hashimoto vs The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1992
479. Hashimoto, Chono & Fujinami vs Tenryu, Hara, & Ishikawa NJPW 8/2/1993
480. Yuji Nagata vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/28/2004
4/12/2014
481. Strong Man, Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado NJPW 5/3/2012
482. Ryusuke Taguchi & KUSHIDA vs Taka Michinoku & Taichi NJPW 5/3/2012
483. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs Gedo & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2012
484. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki NJPW 5/3/2012
485. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 5/3/2012
486. Yuji Nagata & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 5/3/2012
487. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson NJPW 5/3/2012
488. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 5/3/2012
489. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/3/2012
490. Nikita Koloff & Ricky Steamboat vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Brian Pillman WCW 7/12/1992
491. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin WCW 7/12/1992
492. Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
493. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff WCW 7/12/1992
494. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
495. Big Van Vader vs. Sting WCW 7/12/1992
496. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
*4/13/2014*
497. Takashi Sugiura, Suwa, Masaji Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Mitsuo Momota, & Katsuhiko Nakajima NOAH 7/18/2005
498. Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs. Tamon Honda & Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/18/2005
499. Akitoshi Saito, Shiro Koshinaka, Masao Inoue, & Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue, Naoki Sano, Jun Izumida, & Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/18/2005
500. Mushiking Terry vs. Black Mask NOAH 7/18/2005
501. Kenta vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru NOAH 7/18/2005
502. Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jun Akiyama & Makoto Hashi 7/18/2005
503. Takeshi Rikio vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NOAH 7/18/2005
504. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 7/18/2005
505. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
506. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada NOAH 7/18/2005
*4/18/2014*
507. Mitsuo Momota vs. Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
508. Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
509. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
510. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs. Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
511. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs. Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
512. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs. Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
513. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
514. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
515. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
516. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
*4/20/2014*
517. Scott Hall & Punisher Dice Morgan vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Masa Saito NJPW 3/19/1990
*4/25/2014*
518. Bull Nakano & Aja Kong vs. Akira Hokuto & Shinbu Kandori AJW 3/27/1994
519. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 9/19/2009
520. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kushida NJPW 4/12/2014
*4/26/2014*
521. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai Stardom 3/16/2014
522. Alpha Female vs. Io Shirai Stardom 4/29/2013
523. Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kandori AJW 4/2/1993
524. Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori AJW 12/6/1993
*4/27/2014*
525. Akira Hokuto vs Mima Shimoda AJW 8/30/1995
526. Akira Hokuto vs Mayumi Ozaki JWP 11/18/1993
527. Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards vs. Robbie E, Jessie Godderz, & DJ Z TNA 4/27/2014
528. Mr. Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw TNA 4/27/2014
529. Kurt Angle & Willow vs. Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud TNA 4/27/2014
530. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno TNA 4/27/2014
531. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 4/27/2014
532. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne TNA 4/27/2014
533. Bobby Roode vs. Bully Ray TNA 4/27/2014
534. Eric Young vs. Magnus TNA 4/17/2014
*4/30/2014*
535. Van Hammer & Danny Spivey vs. Johnny B. Badd & Cactus Jack WCW 12/28/1992
536. Big Van Vader & Dustin Rhodes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & The Barbarian WCW 12/28/1992
537. The Great Muta & Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 12/28/1992
538. Steve Williams & Sting vs. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts WCW 12/28/1992
539. Masahiro Chono vs. The Great Muta WCW 12/28/1992
540. Steve Williams vs. Ron Simmons WCW 12/28/1992
541. Shane Douglas & Ricky Steamboat vs. Barry Windham & Brian Pillman WCW 12/28/1992
542. Battlbowl Battle Royal WCW 12/28/1992
*5/3/2014*
543. Bushi, Captain New Japan, El Desperado, & Máscara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan,Kushida, Tiger Mask, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/3/2014
544. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2014
545.Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 5/3/2014
546. Satoshi Kojima vs. Wes Brisco NJPW 5/3/2014
547. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/3/2014
548. Kota Ibushi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/3/2014
549. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 5/3/2014
550. Jushin Liger, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, & Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 5/3/2014
551. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie v. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 5/3/2014
552. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 5/3/2014
*5/4/2014*
553. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 5/4/2014
554. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger 5/4/2014
555. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods & R-Truth WWE 5/4/2014
556. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E WWE 5/4/2014
557. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Triple H, Randy Orton, & Batista WWE 5/4/2014
558. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 5/4/2014
559. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka WWE 5/4/2014
560. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 5/4/2014
5/10/2014
561. Michael Bennett vs. ACH ROH 5/10/2014
562. Michael Elign vs. Takaaki Watanbe ROH 5/10/2014
563. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. B.J. Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH 5/10/2014
564. Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong ROH 5/10/2014
565. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. Kushida & Alex Shelly ROH *5/10/2014*
565. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura ROH 5/10/2014
566. Jay Lethal vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa ROH 5/10/2014
567. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo 5/10/2014
568. Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen 5/10/2014
*5/14/2014*
569. Daisuke Seikimoto vs. Shinya Ishikawa BJW 5/05/2014
570. Isami Kodaka vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 5/05/2014
571. Suwama vs. Yuji Nagata AJPW 6/19/2011
572. Suwama vs. Go Shiozaki AJPW 8/25/2013
5/17/2014
573. Suwama vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi AJPW 4/9/2008
574. Shinya Hashimoto vs. The Great Muta AJPW 3/22/2003
5/17/2014
575. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Alex Koslov, Rocky Romero & Takaaki Watanabe ROH *5/17/2014*
576. BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong vs. Gedo & Jado ROH 5/17/2014
577. Jay Lethal vs. Kushida ROH 5/17/2014
578. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ROH 5/17/2014
579. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kevin Steen ROH 5/17/2014
580. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett ROH 5/17/2014
581. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt & Nick Jackson ROH 5/17/2014
582. Adam Cole vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ROH 5/17/2014
583. AJ Styles vs. Michael Elign vs. Kazuchika Okada ROH 5/17/2014
*5/20/2014*
584. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Scott Norton & Ice Train WCW 6/16/1996
585. El Gato vs. Konnan WCW 6/16/1996
586. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/16/1996
587. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 6/16/1996
588. Chris Beniot vs. Kevin Sullivan WCW 6/16/1996
589. Sting vs. Steven Regal WCW 6/16/1996
590. Arn Anderson & Ric Flair vs. Kevin Greene & Steve McMichael WCW 6/16/1996
591. The Giant vs. Lex Luger WCW 6/16/1996
592. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 8/22/2010
593. Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 12/11/2010
*5/21/2014*
594. Rey Misterio, Jr. vs. Psychosis WCW 7/7/1996
595. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 7/7/1996
596. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jim Duggan WCW 7/7/1996
597. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge WCW 7/7/1996
598. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno WCW 7/7/1996
599. Steve McMichael vs. Joe Gomez WCW 7/7/1996
600. Konnan vs. Ric Flair WCW 7/7/1996
601. The Giant & Kevin Sullivan vs. Arn Anderson & Chris Beniot WCW 7/7/1996
602. Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, & Hulk Hogan vs. Sting, Macho Man Randy Savage, & Lex Luger WCW 7/7/1996
*5/22/2014*
603. Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 8/10/1996
604. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train WCW 8/10/1996
605. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano WCW 8/10/1996
606. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Beniot WCW 8/10/1996
607. Booker T. & Stevie Ray vs. Rick & Scott Steiner WCW 8/10/1996
608. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 8/10/1996
609. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 8/10/1996
610. The Giant vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 8/10/1996
611. Bo Dallas vs. Big E WWE 5/22/2014
612. Paige vs. Tamina WWE 5/22/2014
613. Comacho vs. Adam Rose WWE 5/22/2014
614. Sasha Banks vs. Natalya WWE 5/22/2014
615. Curt Hawkins vs. Adrian Neville 5/22/2014
*5/23/2014*
616. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. WCW 9/15/1996
617. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton WCW 9/15/1996
618. Konnan vs. Juventud Guerrera WCW 9/15/1996
619. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Beniot WCW 9/15/1996
620. Super Calo vs. Rey Misterio Jr. 9/15/1996
621. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WCW 9/15/1996
622. Randy Savage vs. The Giant WCW 9/15/1996
623. Hollywood Hogan, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, & Fake Sting vs. Lex Luger, Arn Anderson, Ric Flair, & Sting WCW 9/15/1996
*5/25/2014*
624. Bushi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley, & Kushida vs. El Desperado, Jushin Liger, Máscara Dorada, & Tiger Mask NJPW 5/25/2014
625. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma, & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/25/2014
626. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Ron Conway & Wes Brisco vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer NJPW 5/25/2014
627. Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin X vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 5/25/2014
628. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito 5/25/2014
629. Kazuhi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
630. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 5/25/2014
631. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 5/25/2014
632. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Daniel Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
633. AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 5/25/2014
*5/29/2014*
634. Adam Rose vs. Comancho WWE 5/29/2014
635. Konnor & Viktor vs. El Loco & Kalisto WWE 5/29/2014
636. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn WWE 5/29/2014
637. Charlotte vs. Natalya WWE 5/29/2014
638. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd WWE 5/29/2014
6/1/2014
639. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 6/1/2014
640. Sheamus vs. Cesaro WWE 6/1/2014
641. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel WWE 6/1/2014
642. Alexander Rusev vs. Big E. WWE 6/1/2014
643. RVD vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 6/1/2014
644. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 6/1/2014
645. Alicia Fox vs. Paige WWE 6/1/2014
646. Batista, Randy Orton, & Tripe H vs. Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns WWE 6/1/2014
6/2/2014
647. Taka Michinoku vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/30/2014
648. Tiger Mask IV vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/30/2014
649. El Desperado vs. Taichi NJPW 5/30/2014
650. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Bushi NJPW 5/30/2014
651.Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Jado, Tmohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 5/30/2014
652. Alex Koslov vs. Ricochet NJPW 5/30/2014
653. Alex Shelly vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/30/2014
654. Kushida vs. Matt Jackson NJPW 5/30/2014
655. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/30/2014
656. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs. RVD & Sheamus WWE 6/2/2014
657. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 6/2/2014
658. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Luke Harper & Eric Rowan WWE 6/2/2014
6/3/2014
659. Taichi vs. Tiger IV NJPW 5/31/2014
660. Taka Michinoku vs. Ricochet NJPW 5/31/2014
661. Kushida vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/31/2014
662. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Matt Jackson NJPW 5/31/2014
663. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 5/31/2014
664. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/31/2014
665. Kenny Omega vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/31/2014
666. Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado NJPW 5/31/2014
667. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 5/31/2014
668. Rocky Romero vs. Taichi NJPW 6/3/2014
669. Nick Jackson vs. Tiger Mask IV NJPW 6/3/2014
670. Matt Jackson vs. Taka Michinoku NJPW 6/3/2014
671. Captain New Japan, Tomoaki Honma, Manabu Nakanishi, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 6/3/2014
672. Kushida vs. Bushi NJPW 6/3/2014
673. Kenny Omega vs. E Desperado NJPW 6/3/2014
674. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/3/2014
675. Alex Shelley vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/3/2014
6/4/2014
676. Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
677. Christopher Daniels & Kazarian vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
678. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
679. Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
680. Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
681. Masayuki Kono, Rene Dupree, & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry, & Taiyo Kea Wreste-1 3/2/2014
682. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. Jessie Godderz & Robbie E Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
683. Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
684. Magnus vs. Kai Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
6/5/2014
685. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 6/8/1990
686. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi AJPW 10/25/1995
687. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/3/1994
688. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen AJPW 4/21/1993
689. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama AJPW 2/27/2000
690. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue AJPW 9/10/1995
6/8/2014
691. BUSHI, Kenny Omega, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Don, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask NJPW 6/8/2014
692. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi vs Gedo & Rock Romero NJPW 6/8/2014
693. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata NJPW 6/8/2014
694. Kushida vs. Taichi NJPW 6/8/2014
695. Ricochet vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/8/2014
696. Jado & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 6/8/2014
697. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 6/8/2014
698. Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI NJPW 6/8/2014
699. Kushida vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/8/2014
6/11/2014
700. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 4/11/2014
*6/19/2014*
701. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 10/27/1996
702. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Giant WCW 10/27/1996
703. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho WCW 10/27/1996
704. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson WCW 10/27/1996
705. Steve McMichael & Chris Beniot WCW 10/27/1996
706. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 10/27/1996
707. Randy Savage vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 10/27/1996
*6/21/2014*
708. Alex Shelley & Kushida vs. Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 6/21/2014
709. Tetsuya Naito vs. Toma Tonga NJPW 6/21/2014
710. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata NJPW 6/21/2014
711. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer NJPW 6/21/2014
712. Kota Ibushi vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/21/2014
713. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 6/21/2014
714. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 6/21/2014
715. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe NJPW 6/21/2014
716. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 6/21/2014
*6/24/2014*
717. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 11/24/1996
718. Chris Jericho vs. Nick Patrick WCW 11/24/1996
719. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Giant WCW 11/24/1996
720. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Jacques Rougeaur & Carl Ouellet WCW 11/24/1996
721. Dean Malenko vs. Psychosis WCW 11/24/1996
722. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Meng & Barbarian vs. Jerry Sags & Brian Knobs WCW 11/24/1996
723. 60 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/24/1996
*6/26/2014*
724. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa WCW 12/29/1996
725. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Jushin Thunder Liger WCW 12/29/1996
726. Chris Beniot vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 12/29/1996
727. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs. Meng & Barbarian WCW 12/29/1996
728. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 12/29/1996
729. Lex Luger vs. The Giant WCW 12/29/1996
730. Roddy Piper vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan WCW 12/29/1996
*6/28/2014*
731. Mitsuya Nagai & Kengo Mashimo vs. Kento Miyahara & Menso-re Oyaji AJPW 6/15/2014
732. Ryuji Hijikata vs. Masao Inoue AJPW 6/15/2014
733. Osamu Nishimura & Koji Doi vs. Yutaka Yoshie & Masato Shibata AJPW 6/15/2014
734. Sushi vs. Kotaro Suzuki AJPW 6/15/2014
735. KENSO & Hideki Suzuki vs. Suwama & Hikaru Sato AJPW 6/15/2014
736. Jun Akiyama vs. Takao Omori AJPW 6/15/2014 
*6/29/2014*
737. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, & Tiger Mask IV vs. Fuego, Bushi, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 6/29/2014
738. Ryusuke Taguchi, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & Captain New Japan NJPW 6/29/2014
739. Yoshi-Hashi & Toru Yano vs. Takashi Iizuka & Minoru Suzuki NJPW 6/29/2014
740. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/29/2014
741. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kushida, & Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Naito Tetsuya NJPW 6/29/2014
742. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero, & Alex Koslov vs. Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Toma Tonga NJPW 6/29/2014
743. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 6/29/2014
744. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper WWE 6/29/2014
745. Naomi vs. Paige WWE 6/29/2014
746. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 6/29/2014
747. Stardust & Goldust vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel WWE 6/29/2014
748. Big E vs. Rusev WWE 6/29/2014
749. Summer Rae vs. Layla 6/29/2014
750. Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 6/29/2014


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450
April Total: 189
May Total: 232
June Total: 207

*2014 TOTAL: 1958*

Halfway through the year, looks like two-hundred-some matches will be my month average for the most part. I also have to say that I'm seriously impressed with myself for keeping up with this for so long. Cheers to everyone else who made it all the way through the full 6 month mark! 



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie Jamea vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton





Spoiler: April



-----4/3-----

WWE Wrestlemania 29 (4/7/13)
1. Sheamus, Big Show & Randy Orton vs The Shield
2. Mark Henry vs Ryback
3. Team Hell No vs Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston
4. Fandango vs Chris Jericho
5. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger 
6. The Undertaker vs CM Punk 
7. Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
8. John Cena vs The Rock

WWE SmackDown (6/12/03)
9. Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
10. Billy Gunn vs A-Train
11. Undertaker vs Johnny Stamboli
12. Chris Benoit & Rhyno vs Basham Brothers
13. John Cena vs Funaki
14. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/3/14)
15. Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode
16. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
17. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
18. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne 
19. Kenny King vs MVP

WWE NXT (4/3/14)
20. Emma vs Sasha Banks
21. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Jack Hurley 
22. Brodus Clay vs Xavier Woods
23. Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyler Breeze
24. Sami Zayn vs Cory Graves

-----4/6-----

WWE Wrestlemania 30 (4/6/14)
25. The Usos vs Rybaxel vs Los Matadores vs Real Americans
26. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
27. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
28. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
29. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
30. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
31. Vicki Guerrero Divas Invitational 
32. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Bootista

-----4/7-----

WWE RAW (4/7/14)
33. The Wyatts vs Shame-Us All, StupaCena & Big Zit-E Tit-E
34. Emma & Santino vs Faaaaaandaaaaango & Summer Rae
35. Bootista & Boreton vs Usos
36. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
37. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio 
38. Rusev vs Bland Jobber (Zack Ryder?)
39. AJ Lee vs Paige
40. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
41. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H

-----4/8-----

WWE Main Event (4/8/14)
42. The Shield vs The Wyatts
43. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
44. Alexander Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara

-----4/9-----

WWF Wrestlemania 13 (3/3/97)
45. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks
46. Rocky Maivia vs The Sultan
47. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust 
48. Owen Hart & Brittish Bulldog vs Vader & Mankind
49. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
50. Legion Of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Nation Of Domination
51. Sid Vicious vs Undertaker

-----4/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/10/14)
52. *10 Man Battle Royal
53. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany
54. Jessie & DJ Zema vs The Wolves
55. Magnus vs Eric Young

WWE NXT (4/10/14)
56. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
57. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
58. Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley
59. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Superstars (4/10/14)
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback
61. Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil

-----4/11-----

WCCW (2/23/83)
62. King Parsons vs The Dragon
63. Al Madril vs The Great Yatsu
64. David Von Erich vs Buddy Roberts

WCW Uncensored 1995
65. Dustin Rhodes vs Black Top Bully
66. Meng vs Retard Jim Duggan
67. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B ***
68. Randy Savage vs Avalanche
69. Big Bubba Rogers vs Sting
70. Harlem Heat vs Nasty Boys
71. Vader vs Hulk Hogan

WWE SmackDown (4/11/14)
72. Cesaro vs Big Show
73. Rybaxel vs Los Matadores
74. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
75. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
76. Santino vs Fandango
77. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Bootista, Randy Orton & Kane

-----4/12-----

IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday (3/9/14)
78. Alex Castle vs Frank Wyatt vs Zakk Sawyers vs Tripp Cassidy
79. Team IOU vs The Hooligans
80. Michael Elgin vs Danny Cannon
81. Mean & Rotten vs Two Star Heroes vs Russ Jones & Kaden Sade vs Angelus Layne & Thunderkitty vs Josh Crane & Dale Patricks
82. Johnny Rotten Sixx vs Todd Morton
83. White America vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
84. Hy Zaya, Matt Cage & Necro Butcher vs Gary Jay, Jack Thriller & Shane Mercer
85. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
86. Drake Younger vs Kyle O’Reilly vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose
87. Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West vs Corporal Robinson, Mickie Knuckles & Heidi Lovelace
88. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley

-----4/14-----

WWE RAW (4/14/14)
89. RVD vs Alberto Del Rio
90. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
91. Paige vs Alicia Fox
92. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Bootista
93. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
94. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
95. Swagger vs Sheamus
96. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
97. Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
98. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Rybaxel, Rusev, Bad News Barrett & Titus O'Neil

-----4/15-----

WWE Main Event (4/15/14)
99. Los Matadores vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
100. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
101. *10 Diva Battle Royal
102. Big Show vs Swagger

-----4/16-----

ROW High Octane (12/2013)
103. Team International vs Brothers Lockhart
104. Ryan Davidson vs Q
105. Ivan vs Michael

WWE No Way Out (2/23/03)
106. Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy
107. William Regal & Lance Storm vs RVD & Kane
108. Matt Hardy vs Billy Kidman
109. Undertaker vs Big Show
110. Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs Team Angle
111. Triple H vs Scott Steiner
112. Steve Austin vs Eric Bischoff
113. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

-----4/17-----

WWE No Way Out (6/17/12)
114. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
115. Santino vs Ricardo Rodriguez
116. Christian vs Cody Rhodes 
117. PTP vs Usos vs Primo & Epico vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel 
118. Layla vs Beth Phoenix
119. Sin Cara vs Hunico
120. CM Punk vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
121. Ryback vs Dan Delaney & Rob Grymes
122. John Cena vs Big Show

WWE NXT (4/17/14)
123. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English
124. Camacho vs Oliver Grey
125. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop
126. CJ Parker vs Great Khali
127. Jason Jordan & Ty Dillnger vs Jobbers
128. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
TNA Impact (4/17/14)
129. Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne
130. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
131. Willow vs Spud & EC3
132. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
133. Bobby Roode vs Gunner
134. Eric Young vs Abyss

-----4/18-----

WWE SmackDown (4/18/14)
135. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Alberto Del Rio
136. Paige vs Aksana
137. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
138. Rusev vs R-Truth
139. Santino vs Fandango 
140. Bootista vs Sheamus

-----4/21-----

WWE RAW (4/21/14)
141. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus
142. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
143. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
144. Emma vs Layla
145. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
146. Paige vs Aksana
147. Rusev vs Sin Cara 
148. The Wyatts vs John Cena

-----4/22-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/29/12)
149. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

WWF WrestleMania 17 (2001)
150. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
151. Taz & The Acolytes vs Right To Censor
152. Raven vs Kane vs Big Show
153. Eddie Guerrero vs Test
154. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
155. Chyna vs Ivory
156. Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon
157. Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
158. *19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal
159. Triple H vs Undertaker
160. Steve Austin vs The Rock 

-----4/24-----

TNA Impact Live (4/24/14)
161. Kurt Angle vs Rockstar Spud
162. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King
163. MVP vs Austin Aries
164. Beer Money vs Bully Ray & Gunner
165. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne 
166. Abyss vs Magnus 

WWE NXT (4/24/14)
167. Rusev vs Travis Tyler
168. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma 
169. Mason Ryan vs Tyson Kidd
170. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
171. Sami Zayn & The Usos vs Corey Graces & The Ascension 

-----4/25-----

WWE SmackDown (4/25/14)
172. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
173. Tamina Snuka vs Natalya 
174. Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso
175. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
176. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Layla 
177. The Shield vs Del Rio, Barrett, Sandow, Ryback & Titus O'Neil

-----4/28-----

WWE RAW (4/28/14)
178. The Usos vs Rybaxel
179. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
180. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
181. Cody Rhodes vs Alberto Del Rio
182. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater
183. Paige vs Brie Bella
184. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam 
185. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----4/30-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/26/87)
186. Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Ricky Steamboat, Brutus Beefcake & Jim Duggan vs The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, Danny Davis, Ron Bass & Harley Race 
187. The Fabulous Moolah, Rockin' Robin, Velvet McIntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels vs Sensational Sherri, The Glamour Girls, Donna Christanello & Dawn Marie 188. Strike Force, The Young Stallions, The Fabulous Rougeaus, The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs vs The Hart Foundation, The Islanders, Demolition, The Bolsheviks & The Dream Team 
189. André the Giant, One Man Gang, King Kong Bundy, Butch Reed, & Rick Rude vs Hulk Hogan, Paul Orndorff, Don Muraco, Ken Patera & Bam Bam Bigelow





Spoiler: May



-----5/1-----

WCW Spring Stampede (4/11/99)
1. Juventud Guerrera vs Blitzkrieg
2. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Hak
3. Scotty Riggs vs Mikey Whipwreck
4. Konnan vs Disco Inferno
5. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Billy Kidman
6. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Raven & Perry Saturn
7. Booker T vs Scott Steiner 
8. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash
9. DDP vs Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan vs Sting

WCW Nitro (7/8/96)
10. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Dean Malenko

TNA Sacrifice (4/27/14)
11. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
12. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
13. Kurt Angle & Willow vs EC3 & Rockstar Spud
14. Sanada vs Tigre Uno
15. Gunner vs James Storm
16. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
17. Bully Ray vs Bobby Roode
18. Eric Young vs Magnus

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/1/14)
19. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
20. Gunner vs Bobby Roode
21. James Storm vs Willow
22. Bro-Mans & Zema Ion vs The Wolves & Sanada
23. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode

WWE NXT (5/1/14)
24. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas
25. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
26. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
27. Natalya vs Layla
28. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley
29. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay 

-----5/2-----

WWE SmackDown (5/2/14)
30. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos 
31. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
32. Rusev vs R-Truth
33. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
34. Big E vs Titus O'Neil 
35. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel

-----5/4-----

WWE Extreme Rules (5/4/14)
36. El Torito vs Hornswaggle 
37. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
38. Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
39. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E
40. The Shieldvs Evolution
41. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 
42. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
43. Daniel Bryan vs Kane 

-----5/5-----

WWE RAW (5/5/14)
44. *US Title 20 Man Battle Royal
45. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
46. Ryback vs Cody Rhodes 
47. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
48. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
49. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E 
50. The Shield vs The Wyatts

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXXI (8/6/95)
51. Sting & Road Warrior Hawk vs Meng & Kurasawa
52. DDP vs Alex Wright 
53. Renegade vs Paul Orndorff 
54. Harlem Heat & Sister Sherri vs Bunkhouse Buck, Dick Slater & Col Robert Parker
55. Vader vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair 

-----5/6-----

WWE Main Event (5/6/14)
56. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
57. Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls & Natalya
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel

-----5/7-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXX (1/25/95)
59. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B Badd
60. Alex Wright vs Bobby Eaton
61. Harlem Heat vs Stars & Stripes
62. Sting vs Avalanche
63. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs Kevin Sullivan & The Butcher

-----5/8-----

WWF Invasion (2001)
64. Jeff Hardy vs Rob Van Dam

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/8/14)
65. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne
66. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
67. Knux vs Kazarian 
68. Magnus vs Willow

-----5/9-----

WWE SmackDown (5/9/14)
69. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus
70. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs RVD & Big E
71. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
72. Santino & Emma vs Fandango & Layla
73. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
74. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
75. Seth Rollins vs Bootista 
76. The Usos & John Cena vs The Wyatts

WWE NXT (5/8/14)
77. Charlotte vs Emma
78. Kalisto & El Local vs. The Legionnaires
79. Camacho vs Captain Comic
80. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
81. *20 Man Battle Royal

-----5/10-----

CHIKARA Engulfed in a Fever Of Spite (5/14/11)
82. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams 
83. Tim Donst vs Kamikaze Kid
84. Grizzly Redwood vs Daizee Haize
85. Will O The Wisp II vs Ophidian 
86. Tursas vs UltraMantis Black
87. Delirious vs Hallowicked 
88. Icarus & Johnny Gargano vs Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush
89. Jakob Hammermeier vs Eddie Kingston
90. Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald vs. The Colony

-----5/12-----

WWE RAW (5/12/14)
91. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
92. Alicia Fox vs Paige
93. The Wyatts vs The Usos & John Cena
94. Natalya vs Brie Bella
95. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
96. Ryback vs Sheamus
97. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes
99. Roman Reigns vs Bootista

-----5/14-----

WWF SmackDown (4/12/01)
100. Albert vs Spike Dudley
101. Chyna vs Ivory
102. Angle, Regal, Edge & Christian vs Benoit & Jericho
103. Rhyno vs Hardcore Holly
104. Kane & Undertaker vs Kaentai & Big Show
105. Val Venis vs Test
106. Jeff Hardy vs Triple H

WWE RAW (4/8/13)
107. Daniel Bryan vs Big E
108. Wade Barrett vs The Miz
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Swagger & Zeb Colter
110. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
111. Santino, R-Truth & Zack Ryder vs 3MB
112. Sheamus vs Randy Orton
113. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
114. Tons Of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs Sandow, Cody Rhodes & The Bella's
115. John Cena vs Mark Henry

-----5/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
116. Willow vs Bram & Magnus
117. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky
118. Kazarian vs Crazy Steve 
119. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
120. Sanada vs Zema-Ion vs Tigre Uno
121. Eric Young vs MVP

-----5/16-----

WWE SmackDown
122. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
123. El Torito vs Heath Slater
124. Nikki Bella vs Natalya
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista
126. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
127. Santino Marella vs Damien Sandow
128. Cesaro vs R-Truth
129. John Cena vs Erick Rowan

-----5/19-----

WWE RAW (4/19/14)
130. Cesaro vs Sheamus
131. Ryback vs Big E
132. Heath Slater vs Rusev
133. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
134. Bootista vs Seth Rollins
135. Paige vs Alicia Fox
136. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
137. Luke Harper vs John Cena

-----5/20-----

EVOLVE 29 (5/9/14)
138. JT Dunn vs Blake Edward Belakus
139. Bravado Brothers vs Ethan Page & Alexander
140. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann 
141. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano 
142. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst 
143. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
144. Uhaa Nation & AR Fox vs Tony Nese & Trent Baretta 

WWE Main Event (5/20/14)
145. Damien Sandow vs R-Truth
146. Naomi vs Aksana 

-----5/21-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions II (6/8/88)
147. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
148. The Fantastics vs The Sheepherders 
149. Jimmy & Ronnie Garvin vs Mike Rotunda & Rick Steiner
150. Nikita Koloff vs Al Perez 
151. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Sting & Dusty Rhodes

-----5/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/22/14)
152. Angelina Love vs Brittany
153. Austin Aries vs MVP
154. Willow vs Magnus
155. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

WWE NXT (5/22/14)
156. Big E vs Bo Dallas
157. Tamina vs Paige
158. Camacho vs Adam Rose 
159. Sasha Banks vs Natalya
160. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins

-----5/23-----

WWE SmackDown (5/23/14)
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
162. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella & Eva Marie
163. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
164. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
165. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper

WWE No Way Out (2008)
166. CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero 
167. The Undertaker vs Viscera vs Finlay vs Bootista vs Khali vs MVP
168. Ric Flair vs Mr Kennedy
169. Edge vs Rey Mysterio
170. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
171. Triple H vs Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Umaga

-----5/25-----

WWF Wrestlemania VIII (1992)
172. Shawn Michaels vs El Matador
173. Undertaker vs Jake The Snake Roberts
174. Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper
175. Big Bossman, Virgil, Sgt Slaughter & Jim Duggan vs The Nasty Boys, The Mountie & Repo Man
176. Randy Savage vs Ric Flair
177. Tatanka vs The Model Rick Martel
178. The Natural Disasters vs Money Inc
179. Owen Hart vs Skinner
180. Hulk Hogan vs Sid Justice

-----5/26-----

WWE RAW (5/26/14)
181. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
182. Eva Marie vs Summer Rae
183. Drew McIntyre vs El Torito
184. Zack Ryder vs Rusev
185. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Randy Orton & Bootista
186. Randy Orton & Bootista vs Goldust 
187. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
188. Alicia Fox vs Emma
189. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
190. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio

-----5/27-----

WWE Great American Bash (7/20/08)
191. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder vs John Morrison & The Miz vs Jesse & Festus vs Finlay & Hornswaggle 
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Matt Hardy 
193. Tommy Dreamer vs Mark Henry 
194. Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels 
195. Michelle McCool vs Natalya 
196. CM Punk vs Bootista 
197. JBL vs John Cena 
198. Triple H vs Edge 

-----5/28-----

WWE Judgement Day (5/22/05)
199. MNM vs Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly
200. Carlito vs Big Show
201. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero
202. Kurt Angle vs Booker T
203. Heidenreich vs Orlando Jordan
204. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
205. JBL vs John Cena 

-----5/29-----

WWE NXT Takeover (5/29/14)
206. Adam Rose vs Camacho
207. Kalisto & El Local vs The Ascension
208. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn
209. Charlotte vs Natalya
210. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/29/14)
211. Bram vs Tigre Uno
212. Mr Anderson & Gunner vs BroMans
213. MVP, Bobby Lashley & Kenny King vs Austin Aries & The Wolves 
214. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Brittany 
215. Eric Young vs Bully Ray

WWF RAW (10/7/02)
216. TLC 4

-----5/30-----

WWE WrestleMania 23 (2007)
217. MITB: Mr. Kennedy, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Finlay, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Jeff Hardy & Edge
218. Kane vs Great Khali 
219. Chris Benoit vs MVP
220. Undertaker vs Batista 
221. ECW Originals vs The New Breed
222. Bobby Lashley vs Umaga
223. Melina vs Ashley 
224. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (5/30/14) 
225. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
226. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
227. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
228. El Torito vs Jinder Mahal
229. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
230. Big E vs Titus O'Neil
231. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
232. Bray Wyatt vs Jey Uso





Spoiler: June



-----6/1-----

WWE Payback (6/1/14)
1. Hornswaggle vs El Torito (Hair vs Mask)
2. Cesaro vs Sheamus
3. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
4. Rusev vs Big E
5. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
6. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
7. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
8. Alicia Fox vs Paige 
9. The Shield vs Evolution (No Holds Barred)

-----6/2-----

WWE RAW (6/2/14)
10. Bad News Barrett & Cesaro vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
11. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
12. Kane vs John Cena
13. 3MB vs El Torito & Los Matadores
14. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
15. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
16. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
17. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
18. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Sin Cara 
19. Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns

-----6/3-----

WWE Money In The Bank (7/4/13)
20. MITB: Real Americans, Rhodes Scholars, Wade Barrett, Fandango & Dean Ambrose
21. Curtis Axel vs The Miz
22. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
23. Ryback vs Chris Jericho
24. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
25. Mark Henry vs John Cena 
26. MITB: CM Punk, RVD, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian 

WWF In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies (4/28/96)
27. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Jake The Snake & Ahmed Johnson
28. Ultimate Warrior vs Goldust
29. Vader vs Razor Ramon
30. The Bodydonnas vs The Godwinns
31. Diesel vs Shawn Michaels

-----6/4-----

WWF In Your House 9: International Incident (7/21/96)
32. The Bodydonnas vs The Smoking Gunns
33. Mankind vs Henry Godwinn
34. Steve Austin vs Marc Mero
35. The Undertaker vs Goldust
36. Vader, Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Sid Vicious, Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson

WWF The Big Event (8/28/86)
37. The Killer Bees vs Jimmy Jack & Hoss Funk
38. The Magnificent Muraco vs Haku
39. Ted Arcidi vs Tony Garea
40. Junkyard Dog vs Adrian Adonis
41. Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy & Big John Stud vs Lou Albano & The Machines
42. Ricky Steamboat vs Jake The Snake Roberts
43. Billy Jack Haynes vs Hercules 
44. The Fabulous Rougeaus vs The Dream Team
45. Harley Race vs Pedro Morales
46. Paul Orndorff vs Hulk Hogan

-----6/5-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/5/14)
47. Willow vs Bram
48. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
49. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe
50. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne 
51. Austin Aries, Bully Ray, Eric Young & Samoa Joe vs Bobby Lashley, EC3, Kenny King & MVP

-----6/6-----

WWE SmackDown (6/6/14)
52. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
53. The Usos vs Rybaxel
54. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
55. Bad News Barrett vs Cesaro vs RVD
56. Natalya vs Alicia Fox 
57. Bo Dallas vs Santino Marella 
58. Big Show vs Randy Orton

WCCW TV (12/15/82)
59. Brian Adias vs Killer Tim Brooks
60. Bugsy McGraw & Al Madril vs Checkmate & Magic Dragon
61. Kabuki vs David Von Erich

-----6/9-----

WWE RAW (6/9/14)
61. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
62. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
63. Rybaxel vs Goldust & R-Truth
64. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow
65. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
66. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
67. Paige vs Alicia Fox
68. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
69. Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs The Wyatts

-----6/11-----

AJPW 
70. Steve Williams vs Kenta Kobashi (9/3/93)
71. Kenta Kobashi vs Stan Hansen (8/15/93)

-----6/12-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/12/14)
72. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young
73. Knox vs Robbie E
74. Eric Young vs Kenny King
75. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
76. MVP vs Eric Young 

-----6/13-----

WWE Money In The Bank (2011)
77. MITB: Daniel Bryan, Kane, Sin Cara, Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater 
78. Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella
79. Mark Henry vs Big Show
80. MITB: Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston, Alex Riley, R-Truth, Rey Mysterio, The Miz, Evan Bourne & Jack Swagger 
81. Christian vs Randy Orton
82. CM Punk vs John Cena

WWE SmackDown (6/13/14)
83. Roman Reigns vs Bad News Barrett
84. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso
85. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
86. Cesaro vs Sheamus
87. Adam Rose vs Fandango
88. Big E vs Jack Swagger
89. Alicia Fox vs Aksana
90. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose

-----6/14-----

WWF Royal Rumble (2000)
91. Tazz vs Kurt Angle
92. Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz 
93. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
94. New Age Outlaws vs The Acolytes
95. Triple H vs Cactus Jack
96. *2000 Royal Rumble Match

-----6/15-----

TNA Slammiversary (6/15/14)
97. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Tigre Uno vs Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik 
98. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
99. Magnus vs Willow
100. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
101. Marshall & Ross Von Erich vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z
102. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim
103. EC3 vs Bully Ray
104. Mr Anderson vs James Storm
105. Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries

-----6/16-----

WWE RAW (6/16/14)
106. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
107. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
108. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt 
109. Rusev vs Heath Slater
110. Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs Fandango & Layla
111. Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal
112. Paige vs Cameron
113. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Stardust
114. John Cena vs Kane

-----6/18-----

PWG Mystery Vortex II (3/28/14)
115. Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
116. Joey Ryan, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters
117. Roderick Strong vs Anthony Nese
118. Unbreakable FN Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
119. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa 
120. Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano
121. Young Bucks vs Best Friends
122. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae 

-----6/19-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/19/14)
123. Eric Young vs Kenny King
124. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Austin Aries & Samoa Joe
125. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
126. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

-----6/20-----

WWE SmackDown (6/20/14)
127. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
128. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
129. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
130. Kane vs Dean Ambrose
131. Big E vs Jack Swagger
132. Bo Dallas vs Fandango
133. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton 

-----6/21-----

ROH War Of The Worlds (5/17/14)
134. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs The Forever Hooligans & Takkaki Wanatabe
135. The Decade vs Gedo & Jado
136. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA
137. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes 
138. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen
139. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett 
140. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
141. Adam Cole vs Jushin Liger
142. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin vs Kazuchika Okada

-----6/22-----

CZW Prelude To Violence (5/31/14)
143. Sozio vs Nate Wings
144. Drew Gulak vs Aaron Williams
146. Greg Excellent vs BJ Whitmer
147. Kimber Lee & Lufisto vs Killer Death Machines
148. Caleb Konley vs Shane Strickland
149. Los Ben Dejos vs The Juicy Product
150. Biff Busick vs Danny Havoc 
151. AR Fox & Rich Swanvs Oi4K
152. DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis 

-----6/23-----

WWE RAW (6/23/14)
153. Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso
154. Jey Uso vs Erick Rowan
155. Naomi vs Alicia Fox
156. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
157. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
158. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
159. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
160. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
161. Big E vs Damien Sandow
162. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton

-----6/24-----

WWE Rebellion (10/26/02)
163. Booker T vs Matt Hardy
164. Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson vs John Cena & Dawn Marie
165. Funaki vs Crash
166. Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio vs Tajiri
167. D-Von Dudley & Ron Simmons vs Val Venis & Chuck Palumbo
168. Rikishi vs A-Train
169. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Los Guerreros 
170. Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman vs Edge

-----6/26-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/26/14)
171. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs Beautiful People
172. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Manik vs Dj Z 
173. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
174. Bram & Magnus vs Abyss & Willow 

-----6/27-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/14)
175. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
176. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
177. Paige vs Cameron
178. Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler & Rob Van Dam
179. Rusev vs Sin Cara
180. Roman Reigns vs Kane

-----6/28-----

WWE NXT (6/19/14)
181. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
182. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
183. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler
184. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto
185. Tyson Kidd & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension

-----6/29-----

WWE Money In The Bank (6/29/14)
186. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
187. Paige vs Naomi
188. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
189. MITB: Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam & Jack Swagger
190. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
191. Rusev vs Big E
192. Layla vs Summer Rae
193. MITB: John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Alberto Del Rio, Kane, Cesaro, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton & Orange Fanta

-----6/30-----

WWE RAW (6/30/14)
194. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
195. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos
196. Nikki Bella vs The Funkadactyls
197. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston 
198. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
200. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
201. Paige vs AJ Lee
202. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

WWE NXT (6/26/14)
203. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
204. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods
205. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae
206. Collin Cassidy vs Sawyer Fulton
207. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam


----------



## Platt

1896 for me.


----------



## sXeMope

819



Spoiler: list



January
1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04
67. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 05/23/04
68. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - AAW 11/30/13
69. Irish Airborne vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
70. Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace - AAW 11/30/13
71. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon - AAW 11/30/13
72. Keith Walker vs. Seaman & Moondog Bernard - AAW 11/30/13
73. Matt Cage vs. ACH - AAW 11/30/13
74. Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner vs. Tony Rican, Marion Fontaine & Mschif - AAW 11/30/13
75. Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose - AAW 11/30/13
76. Ricochet & Ethan Page vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
77. Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister - AAW 11/30/13
78. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
79. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
80. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
81. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
82. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/23/14
83. James Storm vs. Gunner - TNA 1/23/14
84. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - TNA 1/23/14
85. Matt Wheeler vs. Kongo Kong - LCW 1/25/14
86. Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
87. Tiffany, Estrellita & Marcela vs. Princesa Sughit, Princesa Blanca & Amapola - CMLL (Unsure of date)
88. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mistico - NJPW 8/11/09(?)
89. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW (Unsure of date)
91. Food Fighters vs. All Ivory Is Legal - ISW BKOTR II
92. GLADD Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
93. Team Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Kitsune & Shynron - ISW BKOTR II
94. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW BKOTR II
95. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
96. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
97. Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
98. Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
99. Shynron & Kitsune vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
100. Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
101. Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet - ISW BKOTR II
102. Food Fighters vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
103. Super Smash Bros vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling About Time
104. Leon St.Geovanni vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling About Time
105. Aaron Epic vs. Amber - Beyond Wrestling About Time
106. Team Tremendous vs. D.U.I vs Academy Of Anatomy vs. Connecticut Superstars - Beyond Wrestling About Time
107. RD Evans vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling About Time
108. Throwbacks vs. Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous - Beyond Wrestling About Time
109. Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling About Time
110. Jonny Mangue vs. Matt Fitchett - Beyond Wrestling About Time
111. Team Vega vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling About Time
112. Annie Social vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO9
113. Santana Garrett vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO9
114. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs. Jasmin & Jody D'Milo - AIW GNO9
115. Heidi Lovelace vs. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO9
116. Leah Von Dutch vs. Mickie Knuckles - AIW GNO9
117. Sassy Stephie vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO9
118. Taeler Hendrix vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO9
119. Nikki Storm vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO9
120. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs. Veda Scott & Shanna - AIW GNO9
121. Santana Garrett vs. Kimber Lee - AOW GNO10
122. Jody D'Milo vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO10
123. Sassy Stephie vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO10
124. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO10
125. Social Network vs. Bates & Bale - AIW GNO10
126. Leah Von Dutch vs. Shanna vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO10
127. Mickie Knuckles vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO10
128. Nikki Storm vs. Mia Yim - AIW GNO10
129. Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO10
130. David Starr vs. JT Dunn - CZW Tangled Web 6
131. Alex Colon, Biff Busick & Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland - CZW Tangled Web 6
132. Nevaeh vs. Shanna - CZW Tangled Web 6

February
133. Drew Gulak vs. Colt Cabana - NPWD 2014
134. The Baltic Seige vs. Bloc Party - NPWD 2014
135. Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister - CZW Tangled Web 6
136. 4Loco vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Tangled Web 6
137. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox - CZW Tangled Web 6
138. Osirian Portal vs. BLK OUT - CZW Tangled Web 6
139. Drew Gulak vs. Masada - CZW Tangled Web 6
140. Rory Mondo, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky 13 - CZW Tangled Web 6
141. Team Tremendous vs. Professional Revolution - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
142. Aaron Epic vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
143. Mr. Touchdown vs. Max Raptor - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
144. Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint - LCW 02/01/14
145. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Sean Harddrive & Danny Todd - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
146. Johnny Cockstrong vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
147. Usurper vs. Addy Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
148. Worst Case Scenario vs. Destruction Under Impact - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
149. Jaka vs. Matthew Justice - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
150. Garden State Gods vs. KOA - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
151. Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
152. Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - PWG ASW9 N2
153. Ronin vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW9 N2
154. Trent? vs. Paul London - PWG ASW9 N2
155. AR Fox, Ricochet, Rich Swann vs. Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines - PWG ASW9 N2
156. TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol - PWG ASW9 N2
157. Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG ASW9 N2
158. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW9 N2
159. Drake Younger vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW9 N2
160. Bushi & Valiente vs. KUSHIDA & Yohei Komatsu - NJPW 10/25/13
161. Barretta & Brian Kendrick vs. Young Bucks - NJPW 10/25/13
162. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Jado & Gedo - NJPW 10/25/13
163. Forever Hooligans vs. Suzuki-Gun - NJPW 10/25/13
164. Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka - NJPW 10/25/13
165. Captain New Japan & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Tomaoki Homna - NJPW 10/25/13
166. Chaos vs. Tanahashi, Makabe, & Nagata - NJPW 10/25/13
167. Complete Players vs. Ibushi & Naiti - NJPW 10/25/13
168. Bullet Club vs. Chaos - NJPW 10/25/13
169. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 04/27/02
170. AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH 6/22/02
171. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH 6/22/02
172. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 6/22/02
173. Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Low-Ki - ROH 1/11/03
174. Joe Gacy vs. Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
175. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
176. Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
177. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
178. Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
179. Antonio Inoki vs. Great Antonio - ??/??/??
180. Prophecy vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red - ROH 3/15/03
181. Headbangers & Taka Michinoku vs. Kaientai - WWF KOTR98
182. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ken Shamrock - WWF KOTR98
183. The Rock vs. Dan Severn - WWF KOTR98
184. Too Much vs. Al Snow & Head - WWF KOTR98
185. X-Pac vs. Owen Hart - WWF KOTR98
186. New Age Outlaws vs. New Midnight Express - WWF KOTR98
187. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock - WWF KOTR98
188. Undertaker vs. Mankind - WWF KOTR98
189. Kane vs. Stone Cold - WWF KOTR98
190. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Submission Squad vs. Youthanazia vs. Hot Young Best Friends - AIW Dead Presidents
191. Bobby Beverly vs. Davey Vega vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Colin Delaney vs. Ty Colton - AIW Dead Presidents
192. Colt Cabana vs. Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
193. Kevin Steen vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
194. Tim Donst vs. Chris Hero - AIW Dead Presidents
195. Ultramantis Black vs. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Dead Presidents
196. Ethan Page vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Dead Presidents
197. Battle Royal - Dreamwave 12/07/13
198. AC/DC vs. Zero Gravity - Dreamwave 12/07/13
199. Chris Castro vs. Ricochet - Dreamwave 12/07/13
200. Cousin Bobby vs. Waylon Beck - Dreamwave 12/07/13
201. Sports Entertainment vs. Dan Lawrence & Judd The Janitor vs. Vic Capri & Arya Daivari vs. Helter Skelter - Dreamwave 12/07/13
202. Reed Bentley vs. Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave 12/07/13
203. Matt Cage vs. Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave 12/07/13
204. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Chris Hero - Dreamwave 12/07/13
205. Luther, Yabo The Clown & Gangrel vs. Mason Beck, Cousin Dixie & Bucky Collins - Dreamwave 12/07/13
206. Shane Hollister vs. Christian Rose - Dreamwave 12/07/13
207. Arik Cannon vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
208. Drake Younger vs. Diehard - IWA KOTDM06
209. Flash Flanagan vs. Billy Black - IWA KOTDM06
210. Dinn T. Moore vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
211. Deranged vs. Spidar Boodrow - IWA KOTDM06
212. Mitch Page vs. J-Boy - IWA KOTDM06
213. Jacob Ladder vs. Toby Klein - IWA KOTDM06
214. Darin Childs vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
215. Brandon Prophet vs. Insane Lane vs. Ian Rotten - IWA KOTDM06
216. Juggulator vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
217. Whacks vs. Mad Man Pondo - IWA KOTDM06
218. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
219. Arik Cannon vs. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
220. Flash Flanagan vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
221. Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
222. Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
223. Mitch Page vs. Rollin Hard - IWA KOTDM06
224. Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles - IWA KOTDM06
225. Toby Klein vs. Brandon Prophet - IWA KOTDM06
226. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
227. Deranged vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
228. Ian Rotten vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
229. Mitch Page vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
230. Tank vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
231. Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
232. Insane Lane & Juggulator vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - IWA KOTDM06
233. Dysfunction vs. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein vs. Mitch Page - IWA KOTDM06
234. AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ROH 6/14/03
235. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Briscoes - ROH 7/19/03
236. AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ROH 10/16/03
237. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH 11/01/03
238. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 11/29/03
239. AJ Styles vs. Homicide - 1/10/04
240. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 2/22/05
241. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ROH 7/16/05
242. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Race - ROH 7/23/05
243. AJ Styles vs. Cima - ROH 8/25/05
244. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 9/17/05
245. Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
246. Medusa vs. Akira Hokuto - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
247. Lord Steven Regal vs. Prince Iaukea - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
248. Public Enemy vs. Steve McMichael & Jeff Jarrett - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
249. Chris Benoit vs. Dean Malenko - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
250. Kevin Nash vs. Rick Steiner - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
251. The Giant vs. Lex Luger vs. Stevie Ray vs. Booker T - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
252. Randy Savage vs. DDP - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
253. Kurt Angle vs. Tazz - WWF RR 2000
254. Dudley Boys vs. Hardy Boys - WWF RR 2000
255. Hardcore Holly vs. Chyna vs. Chris Jericho - WWF RR 2000
256. New Age Outlaws vs. Acolytes - WWF RR 2000
257. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H - WWF RR 2000
258. Royal Rumble - WWF RR 2000
259. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho - WWF No Way Out 2000
260. New Age Outlaws vs. Dudley Boys - WWF No Way Out 2000
261. Mark Henry vs. Viscera - WWF No Way Out 2000
262. Hardy Boyz vs. Edge & Christian - WWF No Way Out 2000
263. Big Boss Man vs. Tazz - WWF No Way Out 2000
264. Kane vs. X-Pac - WWF No Way Out 2000
265. Too Cool vs. Radicals - WWF No Way Out 2000
266. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF No Way Out 2000
267. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - WWF No Way Out 2000
268. D'Lo Brown & Godfather vs. Big Boss Man & Bull Buchanan - WWF Wrestlemania 16
269. Hardcore Battle Royal - WWF Wrestlemania 16
270. Steve Blackman & Al Snow vs. T&A - WWF Wrestlemania 16
271. Dudley Boys vs. Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boyz - WWF Wrestlemania 16


MARCH

Kat vs. Terri - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Radicalz vs. Too Cool & Chyna - WWF Wrestlemania 16
X-Pac & Road Dogg vs. Rikishi & Kane - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Mick Foley vs. Triple H vs. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Road Dogg & X-Pac vs. Edge & Christian - WWF Backlash 2000
Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Dean Malenko - WWF Backlash 2000
APA vs. Bull Buchanan & Big Boss Man - WWF Backlash 2000
Crash Holly vs. Hardcore Holly vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Tazz vs. Perry Saturn - WWF Backlash 2000
Dudley Boyz vs. T & A - WWF Backlash 2000
Eddie Guerrero vs. Essa Rios - WWF Backlash 2000
Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho - WWF Backlash 2000
The Rock vs. Triple H - WWF Backlash 2000
Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro - NXT ArRIVAL
Sal E. Graziano vs. Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000 
Kid Kash, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs. Simon Diamond, CW Anderson & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn - ECW Heatwave 2000
Nova & Chris Chetti vs. Da Baldies - ECW Heatwave 2000
Little Guido vs. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Psicosis vs. Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 2000
Sandman vs. Rhino - ECW Heatwave 2000
Rob Van Dam vs. Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
Justin Credible vs. Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
6 Way Scramble - AIW TGIF
Louis Lyndon vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW TGIF
Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW TGIF
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Hooligans - AIW TGIF
Eric Ryan vs. Rickey Shane Page vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW TGIF
Bobby Beverly vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AIW TGIF
Ethan Page vs. Kevin Steen - AIW TGIF
Danny Havoc vs. Tim Donst - AIW TGIF
Michael Elgin vs. Drake Younger - AIW TGIF
Corvis Fear vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Danny Danger vs. Matt Marvel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jarek 1:20 vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Pitboss vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Chase Burnett - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Chris Dickinson vs. Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear, Chase Burnett & Zack Novak vs. Leon Del Admon, Mike Montez & Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Darius Carter vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
TJ Marconi vs. Pitboss - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Josh Thor vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Steve Weiner - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
BMT vs. J-Busta - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear vs. Dan Barry - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Chase Burnett vs. Jarek 1:20 vs. Leon Del Admon - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jon Gresham vs. Davey Richards - Beyond Wrestling St. Louis Taping
Junkyard Dog, Ricky Steamboat & Haiti Kid vs. Funk Bros & Jimmy Hart - ??/??/??
Johnny B. Badd vs. Lord Steven Regal - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Vader vs. Guardian Angel - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Arn Anderson & Dustin Rhodes vs. Terry Funk & Bunkhouse Buck - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Razor Ramon vs. Bret Hart - WWF KOTR 1993
Mr. Perfect vs. Mr. Hughes - WWF KOTR 1993
Jim Duggan vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WWF KOTR 1993
Lex Luger vs. Tatanka - WWF KOTR 1993
3 Count vs. Jung Dragons - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta vs. The Cat - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Kanyon vs. Buff Bagwell - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
MIA vs. Jindrak & O'Haire vs. The Perfect Event vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Shane Douglas vs. Kidman - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Major Gunns vs. Miss Hancock - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
The Demon vs. Sting - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mike Awesome vs. Lance Storm - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta & Vampiro vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mistico, La Sombra & Mascara Dorada vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Atlantis & Dragon Rojo Jr. - CMLL ??/??/??
Bad Influence vs. Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Masakatsu Funaki vs. Bobby Roode - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Keiji Mutoh, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea vs. Samoa Joe, Renee Dupree & Masayuki Kono - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
The Wolves vs. Bro-Mana vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Magnus vs. KAI - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Can-Am Connection vs. Don Muraco & Bob Orton- WWF Wrestlemania 3
Billy Jack Haynes vs. Hercules - WWF Wrestlemania 3
King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo, Lord Littlebrook vs. Hillbilly Jim, Little Beaver , Haiti Kid - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Harley Race vs. Junkyard Dog - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Rougeau Brothers vs. Dream Team - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Roddy Piper vs. Adrian Adonis - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hart Foundation & Danny Davis vs. British Bulldogs & Tito Santana - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Butch Reed vs. Koko B. Ware - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Macho Man vs. Ricky Steamboat - WWF Wrestlemania 3
****** Tonk Man vs. Jake Roberts - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff vs. Killer Bees - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hulk Hogan vs. André The Giant - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Kobald vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Jaka & Usurper vs. Jiven' Jimmy & Andy McKenzie - WiAwesome 10/05/14
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Tommy Mack vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Dalton Castle- WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Dalton Castle - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Usurper vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Flex Rumblecrunch vs. Jivin' Jimmy - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Jaka vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Matt Taven vs. Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Jay Lethal vs. Delirious - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Silas Young vs. Davey Richards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Roderick Strong & Cheeseburger vs. ReDragon - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Adrenaline Rush & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Doom Patrol vs. Academy Of Anatomy & Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Josh Thor vs. Stan Styles vs. Steve Wiener vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers

April
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Sugar Dunkerton - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pitboss vs. Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Aaron Epic vs. Pinkie Sanchez - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Eddie Graves vs. Corvis Fear - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Nick Talent vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Chase Burnett vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Fredo Majors vs. Leon Del Amon - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Johnny Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Flip Kendrick - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Corvis Fear vs. Ryan Eagles - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Doom Patrol vs. Team ISW - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Darius Carter vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Zane Silver vs. Jonathan Gresham - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling All Killer Taping
The Shard vs. Frightmare - WiRespect 5
Assad King vs. Jay Diesel - WiRespect 5
Leech Landa vs. Lithuanian Snowtroll - WiRespect 5
Chris Dickinson vs. Eric Corvis - WiRespect 5
Jessie Brooks vs. Veda Scott - WiRespect 5
Delirious vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiRespect 5
Drew Gulak & Hallowicked vs. The Colony - WiRespect 5
Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio - WWE Wrestlemania 29
Real Americans vs. The Usos vs. Rybaxel vs. Los Matadores - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. HHH - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
The Sheild vs. New Age Outlaws & Kane - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Diva Invitational Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Zandig vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 2
Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson - CZW TOD 2
Nick Gage vs. Ian Rotten - CZW TOD 2
Trent Acid vs. Z-Barr - CZW TOD 2
Student Showcase - CZW TOD 2
Johnny Kashmere vs. Nick Berk - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 2
B-Boy & Messiah vs. Sonjay Dutt & Ruckus - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
Evil Ninja vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 3
Wifebeater vs. Mad Man Pondo - CZW TOD 3
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Ian Knoxx - CZW TOD 3
Green Phantom vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Chri$ Ca$h vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 3
Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston - WWE Smackdown 04/11/14
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
JC Bailey vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion - EVOLVE 7
Tony Nese vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 7
Jon Davis vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Facade & Gory vs. Frightmare & Jigsaw - EVOLVE 7
Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 7
Rich Swann vs. AR Fox - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Akira Tozawa - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Jon Moxley vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 7
SeXXXy Eddy vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 4
Mad Man Pondo vs. Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Beef Wellington - CZW TOD 4
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Nick Gage vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 4
Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Toby Klein vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 4
JC Bailey vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
Ultraviolent Rumble - CZW TOD 4
Necro Butcher vs. Zandig vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
AR Fox vs. Rich Swann - EVOLVE 8
Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Sami Callihan vs. Brodie Lee - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 8
AR Fox vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan - EVOLVE 8
New Havana Pitbulls vs. SAT - EVOLVE 8
FRAY! - EVOLVE 8
Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly - EVOLVE 9
Super Smash Brothers vs. Facade & Gory - EVOLVE 9
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 9
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Lince Dorado - EVOLVE 9
The Scene vs. Cheech & Cloudy - EVOLVE 9
Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis vs. Kevin Steen - EVOLVE 9
John Silver vs. Tony Nese - EVOLVE 9
Sami Callihan vs. Dave Finlay - EVOLVE 9
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - EVOLVE 9
Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: NYC
Jon Moxley vs. Jigsaw - DGUSA United: NYC
BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO - DGUSA United: NYC
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: NYC
Austin Aries vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. World-1 - DGUSA United: NYC
FRAY! - DGUSA United: Philly
YAMATO vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: Philly
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Philly
6 Way Freestyle - DGUSA United: Philly
Austin Aries vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Philly
BxB Hulk vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Philly
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Philly
World-1 vs. Blood Warriors - DGUSA United: Philly
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - Mexico 04/06/01
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Rexx Reed - DGUSA United: Finale
Brodie Lee vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Finale
AR Fox vs. Cheech - DGUSA United: Finale
BxB Hulk vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Finale
Homicide vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Finale
Blood Warriors vs. YAMATO, Jimmy Jacobs, Austin Aries & Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: Finale
World-1 vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Finale
BJ Stardom vs. Asylum - Bloodstock 2006
Hammer vs. Notorious TID - Bloodstock 2006
Hornet vs. Aurora vs. Beef Wellington - Bloodstock 2006
Necro Butcher vs. Viking - Bloodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Juggulator - Bloodstock 2006
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Madman Pondo - Bloodstock 2006
Bloody Bill Skullion vs. Independent Soldier - Bloodstock 2006
Madman Pondo vs. Necro Butcher- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Bloody Bill Skullion- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Necro Butcher - Blooodstock 2006
Ty Colton vs. CJ Esparza vs. Davey Vega vs. Christian Faith - AAW EPIC 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Seleziya Sparx - AAW EPIC 2014
Kung-Fu Manchu & Juntai Miller vs. 
Matt Cage, Cameron Skyy & Austin Mannix - AAW EPIC 2014
Justice Jones vs. Seaman - AAW EPIC 2014
Knight Wagner vs. Marek Brave - AAW EPIC 2014
Alex Shelley vs. Silas Young - AAW EPIC 2014
Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs. Ryan Boz & Tony Rican - AAW EPIC 2014
Men Of The Year vs. Oi4K - AAW EPIC 2014
Arik Cannon vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AAW EPIC 2014
Shane Hollister & Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Colt Cabana - AAW EPIC 2014
Dicks & Flips vs. Youthanazia - AIW GFTG9
4 Way Scramble - AIW GFTG9
Bobby Beverly vs. Ethan Page - AIW GFTG9
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Batiri - AIW GFTG9
Louis Lyndon vs. ACH - AIW GFTG9
Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - AIW GFTG9
Michael Elgin vs. Andrew Everett - AIW GFTG9
Gauntlet For The Gold - AIW GFTG9

517

June

Frankie Picard vs. Connor Claxton - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Dick Justice vs. Leon St. Geovanni - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
AR Fox vs. DJ Hyde - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Four Way Tag - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Eric Corvis vs. Jay Freddie - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Big E. vs. Bad News Barrett - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
The Shield vs. Evolution - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Kane vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Sex & Candy vs. Milk Chocolate - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Mike Bailey vs. Buxx Belmar - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Four Way - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Doom Patrol vs. Juicy Product - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
ACH vs. Brian Fury - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Matt Taven vs. Jaka - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Tag Team Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Drew Gulak vs. Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Team Evans vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Academy Of Anatomy vs. Batiri -Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Aaron Epic vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
4 Way Tag Match - NJPW 01/04/14
Anderson/Gallows vs. Archer/DBS Jr. - NJPW 01/04/14
Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway - NJPW 01/04/14
Nagata/Sakuaraba vs. Gracies - NJPW 01/04/14
Muta/Yano vs. Suzuki/Benjamin - NJPW 01/04/14
Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale - NJPW 01/04/14
Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW 01/04/14
Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW 01/04/14
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 01/04/14
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 01/04/14
Low-Ki vs. Ahtu - Evolve 10
Cheech vs. Cloudy - Evolve 10
The Scene vs. Beaver Boys - Evolve 10
AR Fox vs. Jigsaw - Evolve 10
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Uhaa Nation - Evolve 10
Super Smash Bros vs. Ronin - Evolve 10
Jon Davis vs. Kyle Matthews - Evolve 10
Sami Callihan vs. Bobby Fish - Evolve 10
Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet - Evolve 10
Hale Collins vs. Crowbar - HOH2
Vik Dalishus vs. Guido Maritato - HOH2
MVP vs. Sami Callihan - HOH2
Mike Bennett vs. Carlito - HOH2
Alex Reynolds vs. Tony Nese vs. Petey Williams - HOH2
Estonian Thunderfrog vs. Tripp Cassidy - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Brown Morning & Oleg The Usurper vs. Pride Of Indiana 1 WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Buck Boulder vs. Sue Jackson - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Matt Russo - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Arik Cannon vs. Billy Roc - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Dale Patricks vs. Joe Pittman - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Eddie Kingston vs. Heidi Lovelace - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Mike Quackenbush vs. Green Ant - WiRespect Rebirth
Drew Gulak vs. Leech Landa - WiRespect Rebirth
Angel Orsini vs. Kimber Ler - WiRespect Rebirth
Ophidian vs. Gran Akuma - WiRespect Rebirth
Francis O'Rourke vs. Estonian Thinderfrog - WiRespect Rebirth
Veda Scott vs. Saturyne - WiRespect Rebirth
Usurper vs. Soldier Ant - WiRespect Rebirth
Delirious vs. The Shard - WiRespect Rebirth
Senshi vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Austin Starr vs. Jay Lethal - TNA Impact ??/??/2007
LAX vs. Team 3D - TNA Destination X 2007
James Storm & Jackie Moore vs. Petey Williams & Gail Kim - TNA Destination X 2007
Austin Starr vs. Senshi - TNA Destination X 2007
Voodoo Kin Mafia vs. The Heartbreakers - TNA Destination X 2007
Chris Sabin vs. Jerry Lynn - TNA Destination X 2007
AJ Styles vs. Rhino - TNA Destination X 2007
Scott Steiner vs. Kurt Angle - TNA Destination X 2007
Sting vs. Abyss - TNA Destination X 2007
Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe - TNA Destination X 2007
Osiris vs. Asylum - UWA KOTDM
Ruckus vs. Lionel Knight - UWA KOTDM
Bishop vs. Mickey Knight - UWA KOTDM
Blur Jabroni vs. Nick Watts - UWA KOTDM
Josh Prohibition vs. Puma - UWA KOTDM
Osiris vs. Black Jabroni - UWA KOTDM
Ruckus vs. Bishop - UWA KOTDM
Bishop vs. Osiris - UWA KOTDM
Syndicate de Lutte Internet vs. New Breed - IWS V
Exess vs. Kevin Steen - IWS V
Beef Wellington vs. A Bear - IWS V
El Generico vs. PCO - IWS V
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - IWS V
Tag Team Battle Royal - IWS V
SeXXXy Eddy & Green Phantom vs. Arsenal & Evil Ninja - IWS V
Cassidy Riley vs. Jerelle Clark - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Mikey Batts vs. Shark Boy - TNA Unbreakable 2005
3LK vs. Diamonds In The Rough - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Kip James & Monty Brown vs. Apolo & Lance Hoyt - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Petey Williams vs. Chris Sabin - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Abyss vs. Sabu - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Bobby Roode vs. Jeff Hardy - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Elimination Tag Team Match - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Rhino vs. Raven - TNA Unbreakable 2005
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - TNA Unbreakable 2005
DDP vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. David Arquette - WCW Slamboree 2000
Bo Dallas vs. Big E. - NXT 05/22/14
Paige vs. Tamina - NXT 05/22/14
Adam Rose vs. Camacho - NXT 05/22/14
Natalya vs. Sasha Banks - NXT 05/22/14
Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins - NXT 05/22/14
Jeff Jarrett vs. Rhino - TNA Turning Point 2005
Team Sting vs. Team Jarrett - TNA Lockdown 2006
Styles & Daniels vs. LAX - TNA Bound For Glory 2006
Rhino vs. Christian Cage - iMPACT 11/16/06
Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe - TNA Genesis 2006
James Storm vs. Chris Harris - TNASacrifice 2007
Abyss vs. Tomko - TNA Slammiversary 2007
Judas Mesias vs. Abyss - TNA Against All Odds 2008
Spectral Envoy vs. BDK - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Chuck Taylor vs. Ashely Remington - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Sinn Bodhi & His Odditorium vs. Batiri - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Elimination Tag Team Match - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Archiblad Peck - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Colony vs. Colony: Xtreme Force - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Eddie Kingston vs. Icarus - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Hook Boomberry, Topgun Tolwar & Human Tornado vs. Excalibur, Disco Machine & Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2005
Frankir Kazarian vs. Rocky Romero - PWG BOLA 2005
Quicksilver vs. Davey Richards - PWG BOLA 2005
Joey Ryan vs. James Gibson - PWG BOLA 2005
Chris Bosh vs. El Generico - PWG BOLA 2005
Bryan Danielson vs. Ricky Reyes - PWG BOLA 2005
Christopher Daniels vs. Scott Lost - PWG BOLA 2005
AJ Styles vs. Jack Evans - PWG BOLA 2005
Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon - PWG BOLA 2005
Angelus Layne vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO 11
Thunderkitty vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO 11
Sassy Stephie vs. Kaela - AIW GNO 11
Kimber Lee vs. Hania - AIW GNO 11
Angeldust vs. Nikki Storm - AIW GNO 11
Kay Lee Ray vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO 11
Jenny Rose & Seleziya Sparx vs. Social Network - AIW GNO 11
Mia Yim vs. Athena - AIW GNO 11
Allysin Kay vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW GNO 11
Adam Rose vs. Camacho - NXT Takeover
Ascension vs. El Local & Kalisto - NXT Takeover
Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze - NXT Takeover
Rusev vs. Mojo Rawley - NXT Takeover
Charlotte vs. Natalya - NXT Takeover
Tyson Kidd vs. Adrian Neville - NXT Takeover
Thunderkitty vs. Sassy Stephie - AIW GNO 12
Angel Dust vs. Angelus Layne vs. Kaela vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO 12
Kay Lee Ray vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO 12
Nikki Storm vs. Hania - AIW GNO 12
Veda Scott vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW GNO 12
Mia Yim vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO 12
Seleziya Sparx vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO 12
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Social Network - AIW GNO 12
Allysin Kay vs. Athena - AIW GNO 12
Shayne Hawke vs. Exess - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
2.0 vs. Maritimes Expess - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Twiggy vs. Franky The Mobster - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Joey Mercury vs. Kevin Steen - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Untouchables vs. Super Smash Bros vs. Up In Smoke - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Joey Ryan vs. Jake Matthews - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Beef Wellington, SeXXXy Eddy & Hardcore Ninja vs. Green Drugs & Viking - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008

June
El Torito vs. Hornswoggle - WWE Payback
Sheamus vs. Cesaro - WWE Payback
Rhodes Brothers vs. RybAxel - WWE Payback
Big E vs. Rusev - WWE Payback
RVD vs. Bad News Barrett - WWE Payback
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Payback
Paige vs. Alicia Fox - WWE Payback
The Shield vs. Evolution - WWE Payback
6 Way X Division Match - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Shocker vs. Alex Shelley - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Samoa Joe vs. Sonjay Dutt - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Lance Hoyt vs. Bobby Roode - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Ron Killings vs. Kip James - TNA Slammiversary 2005
The Naturals vs. Team Canada - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Sabin vs. Matt Bentley - TNA Slammiversary 2005
King Of The Mountain - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Tankmen vs. The Streak & Albaster Stern - BATTLEWAR 7
Rock n Roid Express vs. Throwbacks - BATTLEWAR 7
Giant Tiger vs. Swamp Monster - BATTLEWAR 7
3.0 vs. TDT - BATTLEWAR 7
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Tabk Rukn vs. Green Phantom vs. Travis Toxic vs. Drew Gulak - BATTLEWAR 7
Shayne Hawke vs. Buxx Belmar - BATTLEWAR 7
Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico - BATTLEWAR 7
Gregory Iron vs. Pepper Parks - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Alex Vega & Brent Banks vs. Scotty O'Shea & Tyson Dux - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Cherry Bomb vs. Vanessa Kraven - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Josh Alexander vs. Kyle O'Reilly - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Super Smash Bros. vs. The Overdogs - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Michael Elgin vs. ACH - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Chris Hero vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Matt Cross vs. Alex Vega vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Jun Kasai & Shadow WX - 05/10/00
Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Jun Kasai & Shadow WX - 05/11/00
Zandig & Nick Gage vs. Jun Kasai & Matsunaga - 08/06/00
Zandig & Jun Kasai vs. Tomoaki Homna & Ryuji Yamakawa - 10/15/00
Zandig & Jun Kasai vs. Abdullah The Butcher & Shadow WX - 10/30/00
Zandig, Kasai & Rockin Rebel vs. Yamakawa, Kanemura & Shadow WX - 01/02/01
Eric Corvis vs. Francis Kip Stevens - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
Ryan Rush vs. David Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
DJ Hyde vs. Stockade - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
Dan Barry vs. Hania - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
Zandig/Wifebeater/Pondo/Kasai vs. Shadow WX/Winger/Mens Teoh/Kanemura - 03/26/01
Zandig & Kasai vs. Wifebeater & Pondo - 04/29/01
Zandig vs. Jun Kasai - 06/25/01
Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Jun Kasai & Van Hammer - 10/20/01
Zandig vs. Jun Kasai vs. Wifebeater vs. Pondo - 12/02/01
The Wolves vs. Samoa Joe & Austin Aries vs. Willow & Abyss - TNA Impact 06/19/14
The Wolves vs. Bram & Magnus - TNA Impact 06/19/14

JC Bailey vs. Danny Havoc - CZW TOD 9
Nick Gage vs. Abdullah Kobayashi - CZW TOD 9
Dysfunction vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 9
Masada vs. Devon Moore - CZW TOD 9
Switchblade Conspiracy vs. DJ Hyde & Greg Excellent - CZW TOD 9
JC Bailey vs. Abdullah Kobayashi - CZW TOD 9
Masada vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 9
Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - CZW TOD 9
JC Bailey vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 9
Rusev vs. Heath Slater - WWE RAW 06/16/14
Summer Rae & Adam Rose vs. Fandango & Layla - RAW 06/16/14
Battle Royal - RAW 06/16/14
Stardust & Goldust vs. Rybaxel - RAW 06/16/14
John Cena vs. Kane - RAW 06/16/14
Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 06/20/14
Dolph Ziggler vs. Wade Barrett - Smackdown 06/20/14
Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neal - Smackdown 06/20/14
Dean Ambrose vs. Kane - Smackdown 06/20/14
Big E vs. Jack Swagger - Smackdown 06/20/14
Fandango vs. Bo Dallas - Smackdown 06/20/14
Roman Reigns, Sheamus, John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Randy Orton & Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 06/20/14
2.0 vs. The Untouchables - IWS X
Battle Royal - IWS X
Shayne Hawke vs. Twiggy - IWS X
Exess vs. Maxx Fury - IWS X
Beef Wellington vs. Franky The Mobster vs. SeXXXy Eddy - IWS X
PCO vs. Kevin Nash - IWS X
PCP Crazy F'N Manny vs. Green Phantom - IWS X
Rickey Shane Page vs. Bobby Beverly - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Nickie Valentino vs. Josh Prohibition - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Matthew Justice vs. Matt Cross - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
B.O.M.B vs. Handicapped Heroes - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Facade vs. Gory vs. Louis Lyndon - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Sons Of Michigan & Bobby Shields vs. Bryan Castle, Jay Flash & Mark Andrews - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Johnny Gargano vs. Paul London - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Krimson vs. Rhino - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Krimson vs. Johnny Gargano - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Luke Harper vs. Jimmy Uso - RAW 06/23/14
Eric Rowan vs. Jey Uso - RAW 06/23/14
Alicia Fox vs. Naomi - RAW 06/23/14
Bo Dallas vs. Titus O'Neal - RAW 06/23/14
Seth Rollins vs. RVD - RAW 06/23/14
Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler - RAW 06/23/14
Vickie Guerrero vs. Stephanie McMahon - RAW 06/23/14
Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston - Raw 06/23/14
Big E vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 06/23/14
John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs. Cesaro, Randy Orton, Cesaro & Bray Wyatt - RAW 06/23/14
Kevin Steen vs. Scotty O'Shea - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Alex Vega vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Cross - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
John Greed vs. Josh Alexander - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Chris Hero vs. Michael Elgin - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Sebastian Suave vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs. Gregory Iron & Jewells Malone - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Kevin Steen vs. Matt Cross vs. Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Pat Buck vs. VSK vs. Dorian Graves vs. Anthony Bowens - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable 
Anthony Stone vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
SEX+CANDY vs. The Contingent - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Ryan Rush, Francis Kip Stevens, Milk Chocolate vs. Stockade, Blake Morris, Rex Lawless, Jesse Vane - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
David Starr vs. Brian Fury - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Officer Colt Cabana & Supercop Dick Justice vs. Team TREMENDOUS - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Biff Busick vs. Matt Tremont - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Eric Corvis vs. Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Brian Cage vs. Chris Dickinson - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Brian Myers vs. AR Fox - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Chris Hero vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
The Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell - Impact 06/26/14
Sanada vs. Zema Ion vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve - Impact 06/26/14
James Storm vs. Mr. Anderson - Impact 06/26/14
Willow & Abyss vs. Bram & Magnus - Impact 06/26/14
Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett - Smackdown 06/27/14
Paige vs. Cameron - Smackdown 06/27/14
Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus - Smackdown 06/27/14
Dolph Ziggler & RVD vs. Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 06/27/14
Rusev vs. Sin Cara - Smackdown 06/27/14
Roman Reigns vs. Kane - Smackdown 06/27/14
The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - Money In The Bank 2014
Naomi vs. Paige - Money In The Bank 2014
Damien Sandow vs. Adam Rose - Money In The Bank 2014
Money In The Bank Contract Match - Money In The Bank 2014
Goldust & Stardust vs. Rybaxel - Money In The Bank 2014
Rusev vs. Big E - Money In The Bank 2014
Layla vs. Summer Rae - Money In The Bank 2014
Money In The Bank Championship Match - Money In The Bank 2014
Argenis vs. Super Fly vs. Australian Suicide vs. Daga - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 1
Pentagon Jr., Eterno, Ultimo Gladiator & Steve Pain vs. Fenix, Crazy Boy, Joe Lider & El Nino Hamburguesa - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 1
Mascara Ano 2000 Jr., Electroshock & Psycho Clown vs. Texano Jr., Cibernetico & Jeff Jarrett - a - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 1
Inter-Gender 8 Person Tag - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
Villano IV vs. Chessman - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
Los Inferno Rockers vs. Aerostar & Drago vs. El Hijo De Fantasma & Psicosis vs. Jack Evans & Angelico - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
El Zorro vs. La Parka vs. Black Warrior vs. El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14[/b
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
April 20th 
Hog Wild 96
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
Nitro – 9/16/96
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
Impact – 4/24/14
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
April 27th 
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
TNA Sacrifice 14
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
Raw – 9/22/97 
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
Smackdown – 4/27/00
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman *


*


Spoiler:  May



May
Impact – 5/1/14
628. Gunner vs. Mr. Anderson
629. Gunner vs. Bobby Roode
630. Willow vs. James Storm
631. The BroMans vs. The Wolves and Sanada
632. Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
NXT – 5/1/14
633. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch 
634. Natalya vs. Layla
May 3rd 
635. Big Show vs. Floyd “Money” Mayweather – Wrestlemania XXIV
May 4th
636. The Shield vs. Ryback and Team Hell No – TLC Match – TLC 2012
637. Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H – Steel Cage Match – Extreme Rules 2013
Extreme Rules 2014
638. Hornswoggle vs. El Torito – WeeLC Match 
639. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
640. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods
641. Big E vs. Bad News Barrett - Intercontinental Championship
642. The Shield vs. Evolution 
643. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - Steel Cage Match
644. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - Diva’s Championship
645. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Extreme Rules Match 
May 5th
Raw – 5/5/2014
646. United States Championship 20 Man Battle Royal
647. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
648. Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback
649. Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
650. Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio
651. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E - Intercontinental Championship
May 6th
Main Event 
652. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
653. Natalya, Naomi, and Cameron vs. Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, and Aksana 
654. Goldust vs. Curtis Axel
Halloween Havoc 96
655. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho 
656. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson
May 7th
Smackdown – 2/1/01
657. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz (WWF Tag Team Champinship – Tables Match)
658. Ivory vs. Lita vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship Match)
659. Edge and Christian vs. APA
660. Chris Jericho vs. Tazz
661. Big Show vs. Billy Gunn 
662. Undertaker and Kane vs. Haku and Rikishi (First Blood Match)
663. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship Match)
664. Triple H vs. John Morrison (Smackdown – Tables Match)
May 12th 
Raw – 5/12/14
665. John Cena and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
666. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
667. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
668. Sheamus vs. Ryback
669. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
670. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes
671. Batista vs. Roman Reigns 
May 13th 
Main Event – 5/13/14
672. Alicia Fox vs. Emma 
673. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
May 14th 
Raw – 4/8/13
674. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton
675. Fandango vs. Kofi Kingston 
676. Rhodes Scholars and Bella Twins vs. Tons of Funk and Funkadactyls 
677. John Cena vs. Mark Henry
678. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger (Raw - 5/12/14)
May 15th 
Impact - 5/15/14
679. Willow vs. Magnus and Bram
680. Crazy Steve vs. Kazarian 
681. Mr. Anderson vs. James Storm
682. DJ Z vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (X Division Championship)
683. Eric Young vs. MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
May 16th 
Smackdown – 5/16/14
684. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
685. El Torito vs. Heath Slater 
686. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (Special Guest Ref: Eva Marie)
687. Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista 
688. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
689. Cesaro vs. R-Truth 
690. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
Summerslam 2002
691. Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio 
692. Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho 
May 19th
Raw – 5/19/14
693. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
694. Big E vs. Ryback (Beat the Clock Challenge)
695. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
696. Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio (Beat the Clock Challenge)
697. Seth Rollins vs. Batista 
698. Alicia Fox vs. Paige
699. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat the Clock Challenge)
700. John Cena vs. Luke Harper
May 20th 
Unforgiven 2006
701. Johnny Nitro vs. Jeff Hardy (Intercontinental Championship)
702. Umaga vs. Kane
703. The Spirit Squad vs. The Highlanders (World Tag Team Championship)
704. Triple H and Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon, and Big Show (2 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match)
705. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship)
706. Randy Orton vs. Carlito 
707. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship TLC Match)
The Great American Bash 2004
708. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Rene Dupree vs. Booker T (United States Championship)
709. Charlie Haas vs. Luther Reigns 
710. Torrie Wilson vs. Sable
Raw – 10/20/01[/i]
711. Molly Holly, Lita, Jacqueline vs. Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, and Ivory
712. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sara
May 26th
Raw 5-26-14
713. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
714. Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae 
715. El Torito vs. Drew McIntyre 
716, Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
717. Randy Orton and Batista vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust
718. Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
719. Alicia Fox vs. Emma
720. Adam Rose vs. Davy Crockett (Damien Sandow)
721. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio
May 27th 
Main Event – 5/27/14
722. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel
723. R-Truth vs. D-Sizzle (Damien Sandow)
724. Brie Bella vs. Natalya 
725. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Harper and Rowan)
Smackdown – 12/13/01
726. Kurt Angle and William Regal vs. Rikishi and Edge
727. Taijiri vs.Crash (Cruiserweight Championship)
728. Jeff Hardy vs. Test
729. The Dudley Boyz and Christian vs. Scotty 2 Hotty, Albert, and Tazz
730. Matt Hardy vs. Bradshaw 
731. Chris Jericho and The Undertaker vs. The Rock and Rob Van Dam
ECW TV
732. Eddy Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko (ECW Television Championship)
May 28th
Raw – 1/9/06
733. Trish Stratus vs. Ashley (Women’s Championship)
734. Rob Conway vs. Chavo Guerrero 
735. Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels vs. Carlito and Chris Masters
May 31st
736. The Mexicools vs. bWo (Great American Bash 2005)





Spoiler:  June



June 1st
NXT Takeover
737. Adam Rose vs. Camacho 
738. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and El Local (NXT Tag Team Championship)
739. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship #1 Contenders Match)
740. Charlotte vs. Natalya (NXT Women’s Champion) 
741. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
Payback 2014
742. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (Mask vs. Hair)
743. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
744. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel 
745. Rusev vs. Big E
746. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
747. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
748. John Cena vs. Brya Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
749. The Shield vs. Evolution (No Holds Barred Elimination Match)
June 2nd 
Raw 6/2/14
750. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro and Bad News Barrett
751. Kofi Kingston vs. Bo Dallas
752. John Cena vs. Kane
753. Los Matadores vs. 3MB
754. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
755. Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger 
756. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
757. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Money in the Bank Qualifying match)
758. Rybaxel vs. Goldust and Sin Cara 
June 12th
NXT – 6/12/14 
759. Paige, Emma, and Bayley vs. The BFF’s (Charlotte, Summer Rae, Sasha Banks)
760. Colin Cassidy vs. Sylvester Lefort 
761. Sami Zayn vs. Mr. NXT 
762. Adrian Nevielle vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
June 16th
Raw – 6/16/14
763. Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler 
764. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett 
765. Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus 
766. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
767. Adam Rose and Summer Rae vs. Fandango and Layla 
768. WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Battle Royal 
769. Cameron vs. Paige 
770. Goldust and StarDust vs. Rybaxel 
771. John Cena vs. Kane (Stretcher Match)
June 18th
Raw – 9/27/99
772. Big Show vs. Chris Jericho
773. D’Lo Brown vs. Steve Blackman (European Championship)
774. New Age Outlaws vs. X-Pac and Kane 
775. Ivory vs. Mae Young and Fabulous Moolah (Handicap Evening Gown Match)
776. Jeff Jarrett and Tom Prichard vs. Chyna and Debra
777. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship)

778. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship – Bash at the Beach 94)

Smackdown – 7/27/00
779. Hardy Boyz vs. Lo Down
780. Grand Masta Sexay vs. Taz
June 19th
Impact – 6/19/14
781. Eric Young vs. Kenny King (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
782. The Wolves vs. Austin Aries and Samoa Joe vs. Willow and Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
783. The Wolves vs. Magnus and Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
784. Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
June 22nd
785. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Edge vs. Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 21)
786. Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Ric Flair (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 22)
787. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 23)
788. John Morrison vs. Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Chris Jericho (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXIV)
June 23rd
Raw – 6/23/14
789. Jimmy Uso vs. Luke Harper
790. Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan 
791. Naomi vs. Alicia Fox
792. Bo Dallas vs. Titus O’Neil 
793. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
794. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
795. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger
796. Big E vs. Damien Sandow 
797. John Cena, Sheamus, and Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, and Randy Orton

798. CM Punk vs. Mark Henry vs. MVP vs. Finlay vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Christian vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXV)
799. Kofi Kingston vs. MVP vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Matt Hardy vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Christian (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 26)
June 24th
800. Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010) 
801. Randy Orton vs. The Miz vs. Mark Henry vs. Ted DiBiase vs. John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Edge(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010)
June 25th
Money in the Bank 2011
802. Sin Cara vs. Wade Barrett vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Sheamus vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match) 
803. Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly (Divas Championship) 
804. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. R-Truth vs. Alex Riley vs. The Miz vs. Rey Mysterio(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
805. Randy Orton vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship) 
806. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship)

June 26th
NXT – 6/26/14
807. Xavier Woods vs. Bull Dempsey 
808. Summer Rae vs. Becky Lynch 
809. Collin Cassidy vs. Sawyer Fulton 
810. Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam
Impact – 6/26/14
811. Taryn Terrell and Gail Kim vs. The Beautiful People
812. Sanada vs. DJ Z vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve
June 27th
813. Dolph Ziggler vs. Santino Marella vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Sin Cara vs. Tensai vs. Christian (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
814. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Big Show vs. John Cena (WWE Championship Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
June 29th 
815. Fandango vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Jack Swagger vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
816. Rob Van Dam vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. CM Punk (All Star Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
Money in the Bank 2014
817. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
818. Paige vs. Naomi (Divas Championship)
819. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
820. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
821. Rybaxel vs. Star Dust and Goldust
822. Rusev vs. Big E 
823. Summer Rae vs. Layla (Special Referee: Fandango)
824. Sheamus vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Cesaro vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match)
June 30th
Raw 6/30/14
825. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam 
826. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
827. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi and Cameron 
828. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston 
829. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow 
830. Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler 
831. Rybaxel vs. Stardust and Goldust 
832. Paige vs. AJ Lee (Diva’s Championship)
833. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton



Total= 833*


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list for the rest of the matches for June.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy STeve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman


Grand total so far 1495


----------



## RKing85

Updated standings

1. BallsBalogna - 1958
2. Smitlick - 1946
3. Platt - 1896
4. xxTalonxx - 1495
5. KingCrash - 1004
6. Brauny - 833
7. sXeMope - 819
7. Racoonie - 819
9. Miguel de Juan - 750
10. The Chopping Machine - 695
11. The Manowarrior - 425
12. Ratman - 416
13. bigbuxx - 379
14. RKing85 - 359
15. Flux - 351
16. Mikey2Likey - 268
17. MrWrestlingVIII - 214
18. Dorodafan - 208
19. chiuller88 - 162
20. TheWeasel - 103
21. just1988 - 19

I'm 30 matches more than I was at this point last year.


----------



## smitlick

2220 for myself.. Slower month due to going away for a few days plus then coming back sick. Plus Wimbledon/Work/World Cup.



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/2/13
1120. Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 27/2/13
1121. Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 6/3/13
1122. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 13/3/13
1123. Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 20/3/13
1124. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 27/3/13
1125. Kane vs Antonio Cesaro
1126. The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 3/4/13
1127. The Miz vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 10/4/13
1128. Tons of Funk & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield
1129. Jack Swagger vs Yoshi Tatsu
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 5
1130. Delfin vs Caras
1131. Sasuke vs Caras
1132. Sasuke vs Caras
1133. Delfin vs Pantera
1134. Sasuke/Lee vs Delfin/Naniwa
1135. Mask vs Michinoku
1136. Sasuke/Kendo/Shimoda vs Delfin/Naniwa/Hasegawa
1137. Jay vs Sasuke
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
1138. Steen vs Taylor
1139. Ciampa vs Cage
1140. Gargano vs Mack
1141. Fox vs Strong
1142. Younger vs Ryan
1143. ACH vs Nese
1144. O'Reilly vs Trent?
1145. Elgin vs Swann
1146. Cole/Bucks vs Hooligans/Perkins
1995 Yearbook Disc 13
1147. Hart vs DBS
1148. RVD vs Kroffat
1149. Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue
1150. Aguayo/Konnan/Parka/Octagon vs Pentagon/Caras/Estrada/Ano
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 6
1151. Sasuke/Zebra vs Naniwa/Pogo
1152. Sasuke/Mask/Nakajima vs Boy/Sato/Shiryu
1153. Pantera vs Delfin
1154. Sasuke/Mask/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1155. Shiryu vs Sasuke
1156. Teioh/Shiryu vs Michinoku/Funaki
1157. Togo vs Collins
1158. Michinoku vs Tanaka
1159. Saint vs Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 14
1160. Hashimoto/Hirata vs Chono/Tenzan
1161. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera
1162. Han vs Yammamoto
1163. Anjoh vs Sano
1164. Winners vs Marabunta
1165. Octagoncito/Sagrada/Tororito/Munequito vs Espectrico/Espectrito II/Parkita/Guerrera
1166. Parka/Octagon/Misterio Jr/Santo vs Pentagon/Panther/Psicosis/Guerrera
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2
1167. Younger vs Cage
1168. Gargano vs Steen
1169. Elgin vs Strong
1170. ACH vs O'Reilly
1171. B-Boy/Mack/Ciampa vs Best Friends
1172. Gargano vs Elgin
1173. Younger vs O'Reilly
1174. Bucks/Cole vs Fox/Swann/LeRae
1175. O'Reilly vs Elgin
Michinoku Pro Disc 7
1176. Sasuke vs Shiryu
1177. Liger/Hamada/Naniwa vs Togo/Michinoku/Funaki
1178. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin
1179. Casas vs Sasuke
1180. Togo/Shiryu/Funaki/Collins vs Hamada/Delfin/Astro/Otsuka
1181. Mask vs Teioh
1182. Michinoku/Togo/Teioh/Funaki vs Delfin/Mask/Naniwa/Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 15
1183. King vs Dantes
1184. Tiger vs Kanemoto
1185. Lawler vs Hart
1186. Toyota vs Kong
1187. Hayabusa vs Oya
1188. Misawa/Kobashi/Asako vs Kawada/Taue/Honda
PWX Funny Draws Money
1189. Everett vs Lude
1190. Melissa vs Yim
1191. Cabana vs Riley
1192. Ryan vs Manning
1193. Konley vs Striker
PWX Us vs The World
1194. Striker vs Page
1195. Melissa vs Yim
1196. Cabana vs Ryan
Michinoku Pro Disc 8
1197. Saint vs Hoshikawa
1198. Shinzaki vs Hayabusa
1199. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Hamada/Yakushiji
1200. Togo/Teioh vs Delfin/Santo
1201. Togo/Teioh/Michinoku/Funaki/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin/Mask/Hamada/Naniwa
1202. Shinzaki vs Michinoku
1203. Sasuke/Hamada/Naniwa/Yakushiji vs Togo/Teioh/Funaki/Shiryu
1204. Michinoku vs Delfin
WWE NXT 17/10/13
1205. The Ascension vs Neville/Graves
1206. Paige/Emma vs BFFs
1207. Zayn vs Dallas
WWE Main Event 17/4/13
1208. Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Main Event 24/4/13
1209. Gauntlet Match
WWE NXT 24/10/13
1210. Emma vs Sasha Banks
1211. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 31/10/13
1212. Paige vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 7/11/13
1213. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 14/11/13
1214. Bayley/Charlotte vs The BFFs
1215. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
BATTLEWAR 12
1216. Radioactive Wave vs 3.0
1217. Buxx Belmar vs Mike Bailey
1218. The Rock N Roid Express vs TDT
1219. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
Wrestling Spectacular 2
1220. Gene Snitsky vs Michael Tarver
1221. Tommy Dreamer & Rudeboy Riley vs X-Pac & Logan Black
1222. Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita
1223. Luke Gallows vs Matt Morgan
1224. Angelina Love vs Mickie James
Michinoku Pro Disc 9
1225. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada (1/14/1997)
1226. Dick Togo vs. Yakushiji (3/1/1997)
1227. El Gran Hamada vs. Funaki (3/1/1997)
1228. Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke (3/1/1997)
1229. Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku (3/1/1997)
1230. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Motegi vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada/Gran 

Naniwa/Yakushiji (3/16/1997)
1231. Tiger Mask/Hayabusa/Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Super Boy 
Michinoku Pro Disc 10
1232. Great Sasuke vs. Funaki (5/11/1997)
1233. Shinzaki/El Gran Hamada vs. Great Sasuke/Tiger Mask (6/22/1997)
1234. Great Sasuke vs. Super Boy (8/24/1997)
1235. Dick Togo vs. Great Sasuke (8/31/1997)
1236. TAKA Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask (9/23/1997)
Michinoku Pro Disc 11
1237. Undertaker vs. Hakushi (10/10/1997)
1238. Super Delfin/Hoshikawa/Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Funaki (10/10/1997)
1239. Great Sasuke vs. TAKA Michinoku (10/10/1997)
1240. Mens Teoh/Funaki vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin (11/2/1997)
1241. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin vs. Mens Teoh/Funaki (11/9/1997)
1242. Super Delfin/Genjin/Kozumi vs. Great Sasuke/Yakushiji/Fukuoka (12/1/1997)
1243. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke/Solar I (12/7/1997)
1995 Yearbook Disc 16
1244. Misterio Jr/Octagon/Muneco vs Psicosis/Guerrera/Panther
1245. Munequito vs Espectrito
1246. Santo/Misterio Jr/Parka/Octagon vs Fuerza/Estrada/Pentagon/Psicosis
1247. Jericho vs Dragon
1248. Kakihara/Kanehara vs Anjoh/Takayama
WWE NXT 21/11/13
1249. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1250. Aiden English vs Adrian Neville
1251. Leo Kruger vs Sami Zayn
WWE Main Event 1/5/13
1252. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/5/13
1253. Antonio Cesaro vs Randy Orton
Michinoku Pro Disc 12
1254. Dos Caras vs Tiger Mask
1255. Sasuke/Delfin/Tiger vs Caras/Hamada/Solar I
1256. TAKA Michinoku vs Funaki
1257. Togo/Teioh vs Sasuke/Delfin
1258. Mens Teioh vs Funaki
1259. Togo/Funaki/Super vs Sasuke/Hamada/Tiger
1260. Shinzaki/Hayabusa vs Kanemura/Gannosuke
Best of WCW Cruiserweights Set Disc 1
1261. Juvi vs Psicosis
1262. Booker vs Malenko
1263. Jericho vs Ultimo
1264. Magnum/Nobunaga vs Public Enemy
1265. Suwa vs Juvi
1266. Jericho vs Ultimo
1267. Doc Dean vs Hayashi
1268. Finley vs Bret
1269. Mysterio vs Malenko
1270. Lizmark vs Ultimo
1271. Psicosis vs Eddie
1272. Juvi vs Mysterio
1273. Parka/Dandy vs Calo/Ciclope
1274. Silver King vs Jericho
1275. Psicosis/Juvi vs Parka/Dandy
1276. Finley vs Benoit
1277. Jericho vs Houston
1278. Nobunaga vs Ultimo
1995 Yearbook Disc 17
1279. Sakuraba/Sano vs Malenko/Anjoh 
1280. Ozaki vs Kansai
1281. Michaels vs Jarrett
1282. Taue vs Kobashi
1283. Misawa vs Kawada
1284. Hart vs Hakushi
C*4/ISW Fighting Back 3 Wrestling With Cancer
1285. Lovely/**** vs Rukin/Hawke vs D'Milo/Eddy vs The Incredible Hunks
1286. Nyx/Bamboo vs Belmar/Jacques vs Iron/Skye vs Fury/Kraven
1287. Addy Starr vs Pinkie Sanchez
1288. Beef Wellington vs Twiggy
1289. Matt Cross vs Michael Von Payton
1290. Badd Boys vs Food Fighters
1291. Belmar vs Rukin vs Jacques vs Hawke
1292. Bailey/London vs Super Smash Brothers
1995 Yearbook Disc 18
1293. Hayabusa vs Gladiator
1294. Muto vs Koshinaka
Cruiserweights Disc 2
1295. Nagata vs Saturn
1296. Magnum vs Ultimo
1297. Eddie vs Konnan
1298. Juvi vs Jericho
1299. Flynn vs Finley
1300. Jericho vs Malenko
1301. Saito vs Ultimo
1302. Villano IV & V vs Juvi & Psicosis
1303. Malenko vs Horowitz
1304. Finley vs Eddie
1305. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1306. Eddie vs Juvi
1307. Jericho vs Rey Jr
1308. Juvi vs Psicosis
1309. Suwa vs Flynn
1310. Damien vs Chavo Jr
1995 Yearbook Disc 19
1311. Sasaki vs Hashimoto
1312. Muto vs Chono
1313. Hashimoto vs Tenzan
1314. Flair vs Muto
1315. Muto vs Hashimoto
Cruiserweights Disc 3
1316. Eddie vs Magnum
1317. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Lizmark
1318. Juvi vs Kidman
1319. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1320. Kanyon vs Lizmark
1321. Hennig vs Malenko
1322. Juvi vs Psicosis
1323. Kidman vs Psicosis
1324. Juvi vs Tokyo
1325. Jericho vs Chavo Jr
1326. Malenko vs Hayashi
1327. Hayashi vs Kourageous
1328. Jericho vs Wright
1329. Rey Jr vs Armstrong
1330. Hayashi vs Dinsmore
1331. Headbangers vs Pitbulls
1995 Yearbook Disc 20
1332. Fujiwara vs Taka
1333. Michaels vs Razor
1334. Aja Kong vs Kansai
1335. Inoue/Inoue vs Toyota/Hasegawa
1336. Hayabusa vs Oya
1337. Toyota vs Hokuto
WWE NXT 28/11/13
1338. Yoshi Tatsu vs Antonio Cesaro
1339. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1340. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 5/12/13
1341. Natalya vs Paige
1342. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 12/12/13
1343. Kassius Ohno vs Alexander Rusev
1344. Natalya & Bayley vs The BFFs
1345. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 19/12/13
1346. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro & Leo Kruger
1347. Paige vs Sasha Banks
1348. The Ascension vs The American Pitbulls
1349. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 26/12/13
1350. William Regal vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 15/5/13
1351. Seth Rollins vs Kane
WWE Main Event 22/5/13
1352. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E Langston
WWE Main Event 29/5/13
1353. Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 5/6/13
1354. Sheamus vs Antonio Cesaro
Cruiserweights Disc 4
1355. Juvi vs Kourageous
1356. Jericho vs Disco
1357. Hayashi vs Lane
1358. Juvi vs Kourageous
1359. Juvi vs Garza
1360. Juvi vs Silver King
1361. Finlay vs Brad Armstrong
1362. Hayashi vs Juvi
1363. Juvi vs Kidman
1364. Ultimo vs Rey Jr
1365. Saturn vs Psicosis
1366. Kidman vs Psicosis
1367. Psicosis vs Dragon
1368. Parka/Villano V/Ciclope vs Psicosis/Calo/Chavo Jr
1369. Jericho vs Iaukea
1370. Jericho vs Raven
Death of WCW Disc 1
1371. Hogan vs Sting
1372. Hogan vs Sting
1373. Traylor/Steiners vs Konnan/Norton/Bagwell
1374. Bret vs Flair
1375. Nash vs Traylor
1376. Outsiders vs Bloom/Enos
Death of WCW Disc 2
1377. Outsiders vs Steiners
1378. Sting vs Hogan
1379. Hogan/Nash vs Sting/Savage
1380. Giant/Savage/Sting vs Hogan/Outsiders
1381. Goldberg vs Renegade
Cruiserweights Disc 5
1382. Kidman vs Hayashi
1383. Kidman vs Lane
1384. Jericho vs Finlay
1385. LWO vs Chavo Jr/Lizmark/Parka/Ciclope
1386. Benoit/Malenko vs Wright/Disco
1387. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1388. Rey Jr vs Calo
1389. Jericho vs Kanyon
1390. Juvi vs Iaukea
1391. Jericho vs Psicosis
1392. Eddie vs Saturn
1393. Kidman vs Juvi
WWE Main Event 12/6/13
1394. The Miz vs Cody Rhodes
CZW High Stakes V
1395. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James
1396. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer
1397. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
1398. Beaver Boys vs Front
1399. Excellent/LuFisto vs Cherry/Parks
1400. Azrieal/Dickinson/OI4K vs Colon/Busick/Juicy Product
1401. Gulak vs Fox
WWE Main Event 19/6/13
1402. The Shield vs The Usos/Justin Gabriel
1403. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 26/6/13
1404. Dean Ambrose vs Christian
WWE Main Event 3/7/13
1405. Damien Sandow vs Christian
WWE Main Event 10/7/13
1406. Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 17/7/13
1407. Christian vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 24/7/13
1408. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
AAW Defining Moment 2013
1409. Cabana/Miller vs Lawrence/Crane
1410. ACH vs Rose
1411. KFM vs ZG
1412. Kingston vs Jacobs
1413. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
1414. Young vs Edwards
1415. Elgin vs Walker
1416. Hollister vs Cannon
Cruiserweights Disc 6
1417. Eddie vs Dean
1418. Kidman vs Chavo
1419. Jericho vs Eddie
1420. Eddie vs Saturn
1421. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1422. Dean vs Raven
1423. Kidman vs Jericho
1424. Rey Jr vs Dandy
1425. Juvi vs Hayashi
1426. Juvi vs Hayashi
1427. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1428. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1429. Kidman vs Chavo
1430. Eddie vs Raven
Cruiserweights Disc 7
1431. Kidman vs Juvi
1432. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1433. Bret vs Benoit
1434. Juvi vs Calo
1435. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1436. Benoit vs Smiley
1437. Kanyon vs Magnum
1438. Saturn vs Silver King
1439. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1440. Bret vs Dean
1441. Kidman vs Eddie
1442. Saturn vs Silver King
1443. Benoit vs Iaukea
1444. Kidman vs Eddie
Death of WCW Disc 3
1445. Savage vs Sting
1446. Goldberg vs Raven
1447. Hogan vs Savage
1448. Bagwell/Norton vs Rick Steiner/Luger
1449. The Outsiders vs Sting/Giant
Death of WCW Disc 4
1450. Luger/Nash vs Hogan/Giant
1451. Sting vs Giant
1452. Adams vs Giant
1453. DDP vs Savage
1454. Goldberg vs Hall
1455. Goldberg vs Hogan
Cruiserweights Disc 8
1456. Rey Jr vs Villano V
1457. Disco vs Silver King
1458. Benoit/Dean vs Scott/Steve Armstrong
1459. ***** Casas vs Dick Togo
1460. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1461. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1462. Benoit vs Kanyon
1463. Juvi/Eddie vs Kidman
1464. Eddie vs Villano V
1465. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1466. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1467. Disco vs Shiima
1468. Jericho vs Booker
WWE Main Event 31/7/13
1469. R-Truth vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 7/8/13
1470. The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos
WWE Main Event 14/8/13
1471. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 21/8/13
1472. The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 28/8/13
1473. The Prime Time Players vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 4/9/13
1474. The Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
SWE Crossing The Line
1475. Drew Gulak vs MK McKinnan
1476. Mark Haskins vs Drake Younger
1477. Stixx vs Soldier Ant
1478. El Ligero vs AR Fox vs Tommy End
1479. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
1480. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet

May 

OPW All Or Nothing
1481. Matt Tremont vs Jaka
1482. Amasis vs Sonjay Dutt
1483. Mascara Celestial vs Ophidian
1484. Scot Summers vs Chris Dickinson
WWE Main Event 11/9/13
1485. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 18/9/13
1486. Dolph Ziggler vs Curtis Axel 
WWE Main Event 25/9/13
1487. The Usos vs Big E Langston & Fandango
WWE Main Event 2/10/13
1488. Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
1489. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 9/10/13
1490. Zack Ryder vs Big E Langston
Cruiserweights Disc 9
1491. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Kaz Hayashi
1492. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1493. Nobunaga vs Saturn
1494. Finlay vs Booker
1495. Eddie/Juvi vs Rey Jr/Kidman
1496. Saturn vs Jericho
1497. Juvi/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1498. Psicosis vs Kidman
1499. Parka vs Booker
1500. Psicosis vs Juvi
1501. Parka vs Rey Jr
1502. Hayashi vs LeRoux
1503. Garza/Lizmark/Calo vs Juvi/King/Parka
1504. Booker vs Bret
1505. King vs Jericho
WWE Main Event 16/10/13
1506. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 23/10/13
1507. Goldust vs Seth Rollins
1508. Real Americans vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 30/10/13
1509. Kofi Kingston vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 6/11/13
1510. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
1511. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
WWE Main Event 13/11/13
1512. Natalya vs AJ Lee
WWE Main Event 20/11/13
1513. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 27/11/13
1514. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 4/12/13
1515. Goldust vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 11/12/13
1516. Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 18/12/13
1517. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 25/12/13
1518. The Bella Twins & Natalya vs AJ Lee, Tamina & Aksana
CZW Best of the Best XIII
1519. Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar vs Lucky tHURTeen
1520. Biff Busick vs Azrieal vs Caleb Konley
1521. Drake Younger vs Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher
1522. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey
1523. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
1524. Drake Younger vs AR Fox
1525. Juicy Product vs OI4K
1526. Drake Younger vs Biff Busick
WWE Main Event 3/10/12
1527. CM Punk vs Sheamus
WWE Main Event 10/10/12
1528. Big Show vs Randy Orton
Wrestling Is Heart Pulse
1529. Dale Patricks vs Arik Cannon
1530. Reed Bentley vs Billy Roc
1531. Green Ant & Mat Russo vs Mr Touchdown & Joe Pittman
WWE Main Event 17/10/12
1532. Kofi Kingston vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 24/10/12
1533. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
Wrestling Is Heart Circulate
1534. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak
1535. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly
1536. Gangrel & The Daywalkers vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Pride of Indiana
1537. Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs AC/DC
WWE Main Event 31/10/12
1538. Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio & Prime Time Players
WCW Cruiserweights Disc 10
1539. Finlay vs Super Calo
1540. Kidman vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1541. Kidman vs Lash LeRoux
1542. Benoit vs Hall
1543. Jericho vs Damien
1544. Rey Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1545. Lash LeRoux vs Super Calo
1546. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1547. Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg vs Calo/Dandy/Garza
1548. Benoit/Malenko vs Finlay/Taylor
1549. Lash LeRoux vs Chavo
1550. Konnan/Rey Jr vs Garza/Silver
1551. Chavo vs Ciclope
1552. Psicosis vs Villano V
1553. Rey Jr vs Nash
WWE Main Event 7/11/12
1554. Sheamus vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 14/11/12
1555. Team Hell No vs The Rhodes Scholars
ROH on Sinclair 23/2/13
1556. Matt Taven vs Tadarius Thomas
1557. The American Wolves & Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong & reDRagon
WWE NXT 1/1/14
1558. Emma vs Natalya
1559. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 8/1/14
1560. Bayley vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 15/1/14
1561. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/1/14
1562. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake
1563. Antonio Cesaro vs CJ Parker
1564. Natalya vs Summer Rae
1565. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
Death of WCW Disc 5
1566. DDP/Malone vs Hogan/Rodman
1567. DDP/Leno vs Hogan/Bischoff
1568. Goldberg vs Meng
1569. Konnan vs Jannetty
Death of WCW Disc 6
1570. Hennig vs Malenko
1571. Raven vs Saturn
1572. Kidman vs Juvi
1573. Hall vs Luger
1574. Goldberg vs Sting
1575. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano III/IV
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 11
1576. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano V/El Dandy
1577. Juvi vs Blitzkrieg
1578. Psicosis vs Garza
1579. Juvi vs Lenny Lane
1580. Kidman vs Psicosis
1581. Benoit vs Hart
1582. Kidman vs Chavo
1583. Blitzkrieg vs Hayashi
1584. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1585. Rey Jr/Konnan vs Juvi/Psicosis
1586. Kidman vs Jericho
1587. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1588. Booker vs Christian
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 12
1589. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1590. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1591. Juvi vs Vampiro
1592. Benoit/Malenko vs Raven/Saturn
1593. Kidman vs Blitzkrieg
1594. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1595. Chavo vs Hayashi
1596. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Raven/Saturn
1597. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1598. Benoit vs Raven
1599. Hak vs Whipwreck
1600. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1601. Kidman vs Psicosis
1602. Raven/Saturn vs Damian/Dandy
1603. Hak vs Bigelow
1995 Yearbook Disc 21
1604. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
1605. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Akira Taue
WWE NXT 29/1/14
1606. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 5/2/14
1607. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1608. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves
WWE Main Event 21/11/12
1609. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 28/11/12
1610. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1611. Mat Russo vs Chuck Taylor
1612. Arik Cannon/Darin Corbin vs The League
1613. Kentucky Buffet/Dave Vega vs Gangrel/Los Ice Creams
Wrestling Is Respect Rebirth
1614. Green Ant vs Mike Quackenbush
1615. Drew Gulak vs Leech Landa
1616. Ophidian vs Gran Akuma
1617. Delirious vs The Shard
Wrestling Is Respect 2
1618. Green Ant vs The Shard
1619. Rhett Titus vs Gran Akuma
1620. Jigsaw vs Delirious
1621. Drew Gulak vs Frank O'Rourke
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2013
1622. The Bravado Brothers vs Dos Ben Dejos
1623. Trent Barreta vs Rich Swann
EVOLVE 23
1624. Gentlemens Club vs Dos Ben Dejos
1625. Matt Jackson vs Caleb Konley
1626. Bravados vs Pieces of Hate
1627. Brian XL vs Earl Cooter
1628. Gulak vs Touchdown vs Strickland vs Dorado\
1629. Busick vs Chicago vs Alexander vs Green Ant
1630. Swann/Ricochet vs Gargano/Barreta
1631. Fox vs Nese
Shine 12
1632. Roxx/Darling vs West Coast Connection
1633. Bates vs CVE
1634. Kimberly vs Kimber Lee
1635. Havok vs Ivelisse vs Yim
1636. Bates vs CVE
1637. Santana vs Brandi Wine
1638. Santana/O'Neal vs Wine/Hosaka
1639. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
1640. Angelina Love vs Shanna
1641. Rain vs Havok
Wrestlemania XXX
1642. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
1643. The Shield vs Kane & The New Age Outlaws
1644. 30 Man Battle Royal
1645. Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker
1646. 14 Divas Title Match
1647. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 13
1648. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1649. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1650. Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1651. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1652. Vampiro vs Ciclope
1653. Kanyon vs Silver King
1654. Benoit/Malenko vs Saturn/Raven
1655. Kidman vs Juvi
1656. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1657. Kidman vs Psicosis
1658. Juvi vs Psicosis
1659. La Parka vs Damian
1660. Kidman vs Psicosis
1661. Hak vs Nash
1662. Hak vs Finlay
1663. Eddie vs Juvi
1995 Yearbook Disc 22
1664. Mayumi Ozaki vs Chigusa Nagayo
1665. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1666. Silver King vs Miguel Perez
WWE Main Event 5/12/12
1667. Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
1668. Antonio Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs R-Truth & Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT 12/2/14
1669. Bayley, Emma & Natalya vs Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1670. The Wyatt Family vs Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis
IPW UK Zack vs Hero
1671. Jonny Storm vs Mark Haskins vs Marty Scurll
1672. Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt
1673. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 14
1674. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1675. Eddie Guerrero vs La Parka
1676. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1677. Kaz Hayashi vs El Dandy
1678. Finlay vs Ciclope
1679. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1680. Juventud Guerrera vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
1681. Chris Benoit vs Kanyon
1682. Benoit/Malenko/Saturn vs Eddie/Psicosis/Juvi
1683. Kidman vs Whipwreck
1684. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1685. Rey Jr/Eddie vs Juvi/Psicosis
1686. Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
1687. Vampiro vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1688. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1689. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
CZW To Infinity 
1690. MASADA vs Chris Dickinson
1691. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
1692. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde
1693. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1694. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick
EVOVLE 24
1695. Four Way Freestyle
1696. M.Jackson vs Strickland
1697. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
1698. Alexander vs Nese
1699. Barreta vs Chicago
1700. Barreta vs Konley
1701. Four Way Tag Match
1702. Gulak vs Busick
1703. Gargano vs Swann
1704. Ricochet vs Fox
WWE NXT 19/2/14
1705. Emma vs Summer Rae
1706. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT ARRIVAL
1707. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1708. Paige vs Emma
1709. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE Extreme Rules 2014
1710. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
1711. The Shield vs Evolution
1712. Paige vs Tamina 
1713. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
NOAH 6/8/00
1714. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
Toryumon 24/8/00
1715. SUWA vs Dragon Kid
New Japan 12/9/00
1716. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs Jushin Liger & Shinya Makabe
New Japan 9/10/00
1717. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1718. Candice LeRae vs Shane Strickland
1719. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1720. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
Shine 13
1721. Su Yung vs La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix vs Xandra Bale
1722. Nikki Roxx vs Leah Von Dutch
1723. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1724. Valkyrie vs Kong/Havok
1725. Rain vs Angelina Love
WWE Main Event 12/12/12
1726. Ryback vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 19/12/12
1727. Team Hell No vs Team Rhodes Scholars
WWE Main Event 26/12/12
1728. Battle Royal
Shine 14
1729. Mia Yim vs Savannah Summers vs Shanna
1730. Nikki Storm vs Nikki Roxx
1731. Kimberly vs Mercedes Martinez
1732. GGG vs Allysin Kay & Ivelisse
1733. Amazing Kong vs Madison Eagles
1734. Saraya Knight vs Jessicka Havok
1735. Rain vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
Dragon Gate USA Open The Golden Gate 2013
1736. Eita vs SDS
1737. Rosas vs Cage
1738. Fox vs Chuckie T vs Davis
1739. Susumu/Saito vs Swann/Gargano
1740. Bucks vs DUF
1741. Morrison vs Tozawa
WWE Main Event 8/1/14
1742. The Real Americans vs Truth and Consequences
1743. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 22/1/14
1744. The Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alica Fox
WWE Main Event 12/2/14
1745. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matodores & Sin Cara
WWE Main Event 19/2/14
1746. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara
Best of the WCW Cruiserweights Disc 15
1747. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1748. Hayashi vs Kidman
1749. Psicosis vs Benoit
1750. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1751. Hayashi vs Dandy
1752. Chavo/Eddie/Kidman vs Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg
1753. Malenko vs Benoit
1754. Blitzkrieg vs Kidman
1755. Benoit vs Malenko
1756. Saturn vs Eddie
1757. Parka/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1758. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Psicosis/Juvi
1759. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1760. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1761. Psicosis vs Kidman
1762. Parka/Juvi/Psicosis vs Silver King/Villano IV & V
1763. Blitzkrieg vs Malenko
1764. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1765. Kidman vs Rey Jr
Death of WCW Discs 7 & 8
1766. Hart/Hogan vs Sting/Warrior
1767. nWo Wolfpac vs nWo Black & White
1768. Hogan vs Warrior
1769. Goldberg vs DDP
1770. Kidman vs Juvi
1771. Nash vs Wrath
1772. Flair vs Bischoff
1773. Goldberg vs Nash
1774. Flair vs Bischoff
1995 Yearbook Disc 23
1775. Bret Hart vs Jean Pierre Lafitte
1776. Keiji Muto vs Junji Hirata
1777. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1778. Keiji Muto vs Nobuhiko Takada
1779. Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Undertaker, Shawn Michaels & Diesel
Seabs Best of 2001 Disc 1
1780. Chris Jericho & The Dudleys vs Angle, Edge & Christian
1781. Steve Austin vs William Regal
1782. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
1783. Austin, Rock & Undertaker vs Angle, Kane & Rikishi
1784. Edge & Christian vs The Dudleys
1785. Benoit vs Jericho
1786. Angle vs HHH
Death of WCW Discs 9 & 10
1787. Nash vs Hogan
1788. Rock vs Foley
1789. Kidman vs Juvi vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1790. Goldberg vs Hall
1791. David Flair vs Bischoff
1792. Bret Hart vs Piper
1793. Hart vs Sasso
1794. Malenko & Benoit vs Horace & Brian Adams
1995 Yearbook Discs 24 & 25
1795. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1796. Kawada vs Albright
1797. Misawa vs Kobashi
1798. Hayabusa/Matsunaga vs W*ING/Tanaka
Death of WCW Discs 11 & 12
1799. Scott Steiner vs DDP
1800. Hall vs Piper
1801. Flair vs Hogan
1802. Bret Hart vs Booker
1803. Nash vs Rey Jr
1804. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1805. Flair vs Goldberg
1806. Nash vs Rey Jr
1807. Hogan vs Flair
1808. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1809. Flair vs Rey Jr
1810. DDP vs Hogan
1811. Hak vs Whipwreck
WWE Main Event 26/2/14
1812. The Brotherhood, Los Matadores & El Torito vs RybAxel & 3MB
WWE Main Event 4/3/14
1813. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
1814. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
WWE NXT 5/3/14
1815. Adrian Neville vs Camacho
1816. Charlotte vs Emma
1817. Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves
Death of WCW Discs 13 & 14
1818. Goldberg vs Sting vs Hulk Hogan vs DDP
1819. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1820. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg
1821. DDP vs Goldberg
1822. Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko & Kidman vs Raven, Saturn & Rey Mysterio Jr
1823. Sting vs DDP
1824. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash vs Sting vs DDP
1825. Ric Flair vs DDP
1826. Charles Robinson vs Gorgeous George
1827. David Flair vs Erik Watts
1995 Yearbook Discs 26 & 27
1828. Hayabusa, W*ING Kanemura & Masato Tanaka vs The Gladiator, Hisakatsu Oya & Super Leather
1829. Jushin Liger vs Barry Houston
1830. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
1831. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1832. Yoji Anjoh & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
1833. Devil Masami & Mayumi Ozaki vs Fukuoka & KAORU
Death of WCW Discs 15 & 16
1834. Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
1835. DDP & Bigelow vs Benoit & Flair
1836. Booker T vs Barbarian
1837. Eddie Guerrero vs Juventud Guerrera
1838. Kevin Nash vs David Flair
1839. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1840. Junkyard Hardcore Invitational
1841. Steve Regal vs Kidman
1842. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
1843. Sting vs Ric Flair
1844. Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman
C*4 Worlds Finest 2013
1845. The Afterparty vs Team Decadence
1846. Shayne Hawke vs Alex Vega vs Mike Rollins vs Cheech
1847. Alessandro Del Bruno vs John Greed vs Michael Von Payton
1848. Ryan Rogan vs Shane Sabre
1849. Checkmate vs 3.0
1850. Sebastian Suave vs Shane Strickland
1851. Twiggy vs Brandon Slayer
1852. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
1853. Scotty O'Shea vs Mike Bailey vs Shayne Hawke vs Alessandro Del Bruno
St. Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1854. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
1855. Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico
1856. Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn
1857. Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards
1858. ACH vs Shane Hollister
1859. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH vs Billy McNeil vs Davey Richards vs Gerald James vs Evan Gelistico
Death of WCW Discs 17 & 18
1860. Hulk Hogan vs Kevin Nash
1861. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1862. Sid vs Saturn
1863. Al Green vs Barry Horowitz
1864. DDP vs Goldberg
1865. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1866. Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart vs Lex Luger & Sting
1867. Sting vs Chris Benoit
1868. Dale Torborg vs The Maestro
1995 Yearbook Disc 28
1869. Manami Toyota vs Dynamite Kansai
1870. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1871. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1872. Hashimoto & Hirata vs Tenzan & Chono
1873. Keiji Muto vs Shiro Koshinaka
Death of WCW Discs 19 & 20
1874. Bret Hart vs Sting
1875. La Parka vs Buff Bagwell
1876. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1877. Goldberg vs Sid
1878. Goldberg vs Sting
1879. DDP vs David Flair
1880. The Outsiders vs Three Women
1881. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1882. Madusa vs Evan Karagias
1883. Brian Knobbs vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1884. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1885. Pinata on a Pole Match
1886. Chris Benoit vs Scott Hall
1887. Kimberly vs David Flair
1888. Goldberg vs Sid
1889. Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit
AIW Girls Night Out 9
1890. Annie Social vs Jewells Malone
1891. Jenny Rose vs Santana Garrett
1892. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs Team Double J
1893. Heidi Lovelace vs Angel Dust vs Melanie Cruise
1894. Leah Von Dutch vs Mickie Knuckles
1895. Sassy Stephie vs Savannah Summers
1896. Taeler Hendrix vs Marti Belle
1897. Nikki Storm vs Kimber Lee
1898. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs Veda Scott & Shanna
CZW World Triangle League Night 1
1899. Ricochet vs Drew Gulak
1900. Drake Younger vs Big Van Walter
1901. Robert Dreissker vs Jonathan Gresham
1902. Toby Blunt & Axel Dieter Jr vs Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl
1903. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kim Ray
1904. AR Fox vs Zack Sabre Jr
CZW World Triangle League Night 2
1905. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jonathan Gresham
1906. Davey Richards vs Freddy Stahl
1907. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Drake Younger
1908. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
1909. Yuko Miyamoto vs Bad Bones
1910. Ricochet vs AR Fox
Death of WCW Discs 21, 22, 23 & 24
1911. Evan Karagias vs Saturn
1912. Bret Hart vs Jeff Jarrett
1913. Goldberg & Sid vs The Outsiders
1914. Jerry Only vs Dr Death
1915. The Outsiders vs Benoit & Bret Hart vs Sid & Goldberg
1916. Dr Death & Oklahoma vs Vampiro & Jerry Only
1917. The Outsiders vs Bret Hart & Goldberg
1918. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1919. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1920. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
1921. Bret Hart vs Goldust (Dustin Runnels I guess, think i fucked up writing it down)
1922. David Flair & Crowbar vs Scott Steiner & Kevin Nash
1923. Chavo Guerrero & PG-13 vs Three Count
1924. Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
1925. Jeff Jarrett vs Jimmy Snuka
1926. Bret Hart vs Kevin Nash
1927. Oklahoma vs Madusa
1928. Chris Benoit vs Sid
1929. Sid vs Kevin Nash
1930. Don Harris vs Kevin Nash vs Sid
1931. DDP vs The Machine
1932. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac
1933. Chris Benoit vs Triple H
1934. Triple H/X-Pac/Malenko/Saturn/Benoit vs Rock/Cactus/Rikishi/Too Cool
1935. The Wall vs Kiss Demon
1936. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Jeff Jarrett
1937. The Dog vs Norman Smiley
1938. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair
1939. TAFKA Prince Iaukea vs Michael Modest
1940. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs Sting & Vampiro
1941. Hulk Hogan vs The Wall

June
CZW World Triangle League Night 3
1942. AR Fox vs Drew Gulak
1943. Robert Dreissker vs Yuko Miyamoto
1944. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
1945. Jonathan Gresham vs Bad Bones
1946. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter
CZW World Triangle League Night 4
1947. Drake Younger vs Yuko Miyamoto
1948. Freddy Stahl vs Drew Gulak
1949. Sumerian Death Squad vs Ricochet & AR Fox
1950. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonathan Gresham
1995 Yearbook Disc 29
1951. Gran Naniwa vs Damien 666
1952. Jushin Liger vs Damien 666
1953. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
1954. Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Otani
1955. Jushin Liger vs Ultimo Dragon
1956. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1957. Jushin Liger vs Gedo
1958. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1959. Dave Finlay vs 2 Cold Scorpio
1960. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1961. Megumi Kudo & Aja Kong vs Combat Toyoda & Bison Kimura
AIW Girls Night Out 10
1962. Kimber Lee vs Santana Garrett
1963. Jody D'Milo vs Jasmin
1964. Sassy Stephie vs Jewells Malone
1965. Melanie Cruise vs Angel Dust
1966. Social Network vs Bale & Bates
1967. Shanna vs Savannah vs LVD
1968. Jenny Rose vs Mickie Knuckles
1969. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1970. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott
Death of WCW Discs 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 & 30
1971. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
1972. Sting vs DDP
1973. Norman Smiley & Meng vs Terry Funk & Hugh Morrus vs Finlay & Brian Knobbs
1974. Mike Awesome vs Taz
1975. Scott Steiner vs Sting
1976. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1977. Chris Jericho vs Triple H
1978. DDP vs Mike Awesome
1979. Kidman vs Hulk Hogan
1980. Eric Bischoff vs David Arquette
1981. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1982. Vampiro vs Sting
1983. Jarrett & Bischoff vs DDP & Arquette
1984. Hogan vs Awesome
1985. Jarrett vs Arquette vs DDP
1986. Funk vs Smiley
1987. DDP vs Awesome
1988. Sting vs Jarrett
1989. Awesome vs Sting
1990. Vampiro vs Sting
1991. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
1992. Funk vs Candido
1993. Goldberg vs Tank Abbott
1994. Russo vs Ric Flair
1995. Vampiro vs Sting
1996. Vampiro vs Demon
1997. Three Count vs Perfect Event
1998. Three Count vs Jung Dragons
1999. Filthy Animals vs Storm & Kidman
2000. Hogan vs Jarrett
2001. Goldberg vs Nash
2002. Storm vs Vito
2003. Franchise vs Kidman
2004. Booker vs Storm
2005. Kanyon vs Bagwell
2006. Booker vs Jarrett
2007. Booker vs Nash
1995 Yearbook Disc 30
2008. Hayabusa, Sasuke & Nakagawa vs Delfin, Fuji & Michinoku
2009. Megumi Kudo vs Shark Tsuchiya
2010. Psicosis & Halloween vs Leon ***** & Ultraman
2011. Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Otani
Dragon Gate USA REVOLT! 2013
2012. Chuck Taylor vs Arik Cannon
2013. Fray
2014. Eita vs Rich Swann
2015. Samuray Del Sol vs AR Fox
2016. Tozawa vs Callihan
2017. Saito/Susumu vs Young Bucks
SWE Unlucky For Some
2018. Kenbai vs Zack Sabre Jr
2019. El Ligero vs Davey Richards
2020. Ultimo Dragon & Mark Haskins vs Stixx & Max Angelus
2021. The Pope vs Marty Scurll
2022. Davey Richards & Michael Elgin vs Project Ego
Death of WCW Disc 31
2023. Lance Storm vs General Rection
2024. Jeff Jarrett vs Mike Awesome
2025. Booker T vs Vince Russo
2026. Elix Skipper vs Mike Sanders & Kevin Nash
WWE NXT Takeover
2027. Adam Rose vs Camacho
2028. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
2029. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
2030. Charlotte vs Natalya
2031. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
Death of WCW Disc 32
2032. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons
2033. Crowbar vs Vampiro
2034. Sting vs Jeff Jarrett
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 2
2035. Royal Rumble Match
2036. The Dudleys vs The Hardys
Death of WCW Discs 33 & 34
2037. The Perfect Event vs Nash & DDP
2038. Chavo Jr vs Mike Sanders
2039. Helms & Moore vs The Jung Dragons vs Knoble & Karagias
2040. DDP & Nash vs The Perfect Event
2041. Chavo Jr vs Jamie Knoble
2042. Nash & DDP vs The Natural Born Thrillers
2043. Mike Modest vs Christopher Daniels
2044. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons, Jamie Knoble & Evan Karagias
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 3
2045. Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero
2046. Angle, Edge & Christian vs The Rock, Taker & Kane
2047. Trish vs Stephanie McMahon
DGUSA Heat 2013
2048. Swann vs Cannon
2049. Davis vs Younger
2050. Taylor vs Eita
2051. Gargano vs Kendrick
2052. SDS vs Saito
2053. Callihan vs Susumu
2054. Tozawa/Fox vs Young Bucks
Death of WCW Disc 35 & 36
2055. Buff Bagwell vs Brian Adams
2056. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Rey Mysterio Jr
2057. Dusty Rhodes vs Jeff Jarrett
2058. Three Count vs Filthy Animals
2059. Skipper/Romeo vs Kidman/Mysterio Jr
2060. Jung Dragons vs Air Paris & AJ Styles
2061. Helms/Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Chavo/Romeo/Skipper
2062. Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Romeo/Skipper
2063. Ric Flair vs Sting
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 4
2064. Vince McMahon/Trish Stratus vs William Regal/Stephanie McMahon
2065. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
2066. Edge/Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 5, 6 & 7
2067. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2068. Raven vs Big Show vs Kane
2069. Triple H vs Undertaker
2070. Steve Austin vs The Rock
2071. Austin/HHH/Edge/Christian vs Undertaker/Kane/Hardys
2072. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2073. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2074. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2075. Triple H vs Undertaker
PWG Matt Rushmore
2076. B-Boy/Mack vs Rosas/Avalon
2077. Steen vs ACH
2078. Taylor/Trent vs Fox/Swann
2079. Cage vs Ciampa vs Nese vs Younger
2080. Strong vs Gargano
2081. Bucks vs LeRae/Ryan
2082. O'Reilly vs Cole
Progress Wrestling Chapter One
2083. El Ligero vs Noam Dar
2084. Mike Mason vs Colt Cabana
2085. Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr
2086. Cruz vs Ligero vs Scurll vs Mason
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013
2087. Swann vs Kendrick
2088. Six Way Freestyle
2089. Reed vs Ryze
2090. Davis vs Trent?
2091. EITA/Tomahawk vs Smash Brothers
2092. Ricochet vs Tozawa
2093. Uhaa vs Callihan
2094. Bucks vs CIMA/Fox
2095. Gargano vs Shingo
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013
2096. Nese vs Soldier Ant
2097. Reed vs Konley
2098. Smash Brothers vs DUF
2099. Kendrick vs Taylor
2100. 7 Way Ladder Match
2101. Cassidy vs Davis
2102. CIMA/EITA/Tomahawk vs Gargano/Ricochet/Swann
2103. Shingo vs Akira Tozawa
CZW Prelude to Violence IV
2104. Gulak vs Williams
2105. Excellent vs Whitmer
2106. Neveah/Havok vs Lee/LuFisto
2107. Strickland vs Conley
2108. Juicy vs Ben Dejos
2109. Busick vs Havoc
2110. OI4K vs Fox/Swann
2111. Hyde vs Mathis
NOAH 23/7/11
2112. Edwards/Delirious/ZSJ vs Evans/Genba/Aero
2113. Kotoge/Harada vs Ricky & Rocky Marvin
2114. KENTA/Kanemaru vs Takaiwa/Namiguchi
2115. Nakajima/Kajiwara vs Suzuki/Aoki
2116. Sugiura vs Sasaki
2117. Bernard/Anderson vs Yoshie/Morishima
2118. Akiyama/Saito vs Kobashi/Shiozaki
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 8/9
2119. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2120. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs Edge & Christian
2121. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit
2122. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
2123. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
Progress Wrestling Chapter 6
2124. El Ligero vs Ricochet
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 10
2125. Rhyno vs Test
2126. Jeff Hardy vs Mike Awesome
2127. Chris Jericho vs Booker T
NOAH 10/7/11
2128. Takayama/KENTA/Genba vs Sano/Ishimori/Aoki
2129. Akiyama vs Nakajima
2130. Sasaki vs Morishima
2131. Suzuki vs Kanemaru
2132. Shiozaki vs Sugiura
NOAH 6/8/11
2133. Ogawa vs ZSJ
2134. KENTA/Kanemaru/Genba VS Suzuki/Aoki/Ishimori
2135. Go Shiozaki vs Jun Akiyama 
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 11
2136. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
2137. RVD vs Tajiri
2138. Booker T vs Undertaker
WWE Payback 2014
2139. Sheamus vs Cesaro
2140. RVD vs Wade Barrett
2141. Wyatt vs Cena
2142. Alicia Fox vs Paige
2143. Evolution vs The Shield
CZW Tournament of Death XIII
2144. Numazawa vs Lucky
2145. Aero vs MASADA
2146. Havoc vs Takeda
2147. Tremont vs Kasai
2148. James vs Gacy
2149. Lucky vs MASADA
2150. Kasai vs Havoc
2151. Gulak/Sozio vs Juicy
2152. Moore vs Mathis
2153. Kasai vs MASADA
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 12
2154. Kurt Angle vs RVD
2155. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
DGUSA Bushido Code of the Warrior 2013
2156. Nation vs Jigsaw
2157. Six Way Freestyle
2158. Davis vs Taylor
2159. Gargano vs Swann
2160. EITA vs Trent?
2161. Tozawa vs Nese
2162. Fox/CIMA/Tomahawk vs Ricochet/Bucks
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013
2163. Davis vs Taylor
2164. Strickland vs Konley
2165. Nese vs Uhaa
2166. 8 Man Chikara Tribute Tag
2167. EITA vs CIMA vs Tomahawk vs Tozawa
2168. Gargano vs Tozawa
2169. Fox vs Trent?
2170. Fox vs Trent?
2171. Bucks vs ICMG
2172. Gargano vs Tozawa
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 13
2173. The Rock vs Lance Storm
2174. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle
2175. Lance Storm vs Jeff Hardy
2176. The Dudley Boyz vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Hurricane & Lance Storm vs Big Show & Spike Dudley
Progress Chapter Nine
2177. Dave Mastiff vs Tommy End
2178. Mark Haskins vs Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
2179. Rampage Brown vs Doug Williams
NOAH 30/7/11
2180. Ricky & Rocky Marvin vs Jack Evans & Aero Star
2181. Taue & Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Delirious
2182. Eddie Edwards vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
2183. Sugiura & Yone vs. Sasaki & Miyahara
2184. Nakajima, Kajiwara, Kenou & Kenbai vs. Kotoge, Harada, Takizawa & Sabre Jr.
2185. Shiozaki, Morishima & Taniguchi vs. Akiyama, Saito & Sano
2186. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
New Japan 8/6/11
2187. Jado vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2188. Prince Devitt vs Koji Kanemoto
2189. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
2190. Gedo vs Great Sasuke
2191. Ryusuke Taguchi vs TAKA Michinoku
2192. Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Liger

July

Package Piledrive Everybody Best of Kevin Steen 3 Disc Set
2193. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
2194. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
2195. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin
2196. Kevin Steen vs Ian Rotten
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 14 & 15
2197. RVD vs Jericho
2198. Rhyno vs Jeff Hardy
2199. RVD vs Jericho
2200. Angle vs RVD
2201. Austin vs Angle
Davey Richards Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set
2202. Richards vs Generico vs Kozina
2203. Richards vs Rod Steel
2204. Richards & Whitmer vs Up In Smoke
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 16
2205. RVD vs Angle
2206. Edge vs Christian
2207. Angle vs Rhyno
Zero1 14/6/11
2208. KAMIKAZE/Ueda/David vs Sato/Kakinuma/Slex
2209. Hidaka/Togo/FUNAKI vs Tanaka/Hayato/Sawa
2210. Sai vs Hussein
2211. Akebono/Nagashima vs Otani/Hashimoto
Progress Wrestling Chapter 10
2212. Project Ego vs Mad Man Manson & Grado
2213. Doug Williams vs Nathan Cruz
2214. Mark Haskins vs Adam Cole
2215. Mark Andrews vs Paul Robinson
Zero1 3/7/11
2216. Ito/Hidaka vs Hayato/Sawa
2217. Sugawara vs David
2218. Sato/KAMIKAZE vs Corino/Sawada
2219. Otani/Tanaka vs Akebono/Sekimoto
2220. Takayama vs Hashimoto


----------



## XxTalonxX

Is there any chance this thread could be stickied? I'm getting a little tired of having to look through the pages of threads to find it every once in awhile...

If this could be done I would be very grateful


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Been binge watching wrestling over this long weekend. Got caught up on WWE, watched the most recent Impact and lots of other random stuff like recent NJPW matches. Also was recently on a 2002 ROH kick. Up to 941 as of this moment and not done for the day yet.



Spoiler: Matches as of 7/6/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)
March 1, 2014
304. Rick Rude vs Bruiser Brody (WCCW)
305. Abdullah the Butcher vs Manny Fernandez (NWA Worldwide 9/14/85)
306. The Dudley Boys vs The Eliminators for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
307. Lance Storm vs Rob Van Dam (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
308. Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Masato Yakushiji vs TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo & Mens Teoh (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
309. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2 for the ECW World Television Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
March 2, 2014
310. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
311. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
312. Shynron vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show #3)
313. Shane Strickland vs Pepper Parks vs Azrieal (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
314. MASADA vs Alexander James (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
315. Greg Excellent vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
316. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
317. OI4K vs The Juicy Product (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
318. Danny Havok vs Aeroboy in an International Deathmatch (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 3, 2014
319. Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
March 4, 2013
320. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
321. BLK OUT vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
322. Drew Gulak vs Lucky 13 for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 5, 2014
323. Colin Olsen vs Ty Colten vs Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux vs Matt Cross (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
324. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 6, 2014
325. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
326. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
327. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane Page vs Leah Von Dutch (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 7, 2014
328. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
329. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
330. The Usos vs Los Matadores for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
331. Larry Zybysko vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
332. Hollywood Hogan vs Sting for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
March 8, 2014
333. Taz vs Sabu (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
334. Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
335. Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
336. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
337. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
338. Jarek 1:20 vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling)
339. Alex Castle vs Brandon Espinosa vs Jeff O'Shea vs Mallaki Matthews (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
340. Matt Castle vs Zakk Sawyers (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
341. Team IOU vs Gary Jay & Pierre Abernathy (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
342. Green Ant vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2")
343. Motor City Machine Guns vs Speed Muscle (TNA Impact 6/12/08)
343. The Wolves & MVP vs Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/13)
344. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/14)
345. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH Glory by Honor IV9/17/05)
March 9, 2014
346. Terry Funk vs Stevie Richards vs The Sandman (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
347. Raven vs Terry Funk for the ECW World Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
348. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship (ROH "A Night of Tribute" 11/19/05)
349. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee (WSU "An Ultraviolent Affair" )
350. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
351. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer vs The Scene (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
352. BxB Hulk vs Sami Callihan (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
353. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabu & Jon Davis in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
354. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Akira Tozawa (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
355. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
356. Low Ki vs PAC (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
357. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the Open United Gate Championships (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
358. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
359. Michael Bennett vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
360. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
361. Cedric Alexander vs AJ Styles (PWX 1/19/14)
March 10, 2014
362. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
363. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
March 11, 2014
364. John Cena vs Erick Rowan (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
365. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
366. Sheamus vs Christian in a Memphis Street Fight (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
367. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Randy Orton & Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
March 12, 2014
368. Sami Callihan vs Sabu in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
369. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs CIMA vs Rich Swann vs Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
370. Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong (Chikara "Joshimania: Night 1" 12/2/11)
371. Sara Del Rey vs Kana (Chikara "Klunk in Love " 10/8/11)
372. Triple H vs CM Punk in a No DQ Match (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/19/11)
373. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
374. John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
March 13, 2014
375. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & R-Truth (WWE Main Event 3/12/14)
376. AJ Lee vs Natalya for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
377. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
378. The Scene vs Los Ben Jejos (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
379. Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
380. Low Ki, BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs PAC, Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
381. JT Dunn vs AR Fox {NEFW "Unglued)
382. Dan Barry, Bill Carr, Ken Scampi & Tim Hughes vs JT Dunn, Mark Shurman, Leon St. Giovanni & Max St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
383. Eric Corvis vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
384. Paige vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
385. The Ascension vs Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
386. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
387. Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
388. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
389. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
390. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson {NWA Force-1: Fight Club)
March 14, 2014
391. ? & ? vs ? & ? (FIP "Everything Burns" Pre-Show 3/14/14)
392. Josh Hess vs Jack Gallow (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
393. Larry Dallas vs Josh Hess (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
March 15, 2014
394. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "Anniversary Show " 3/6/14)
March 16, 2014
395. Yokozuna vs Koko B. Ware {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
396. Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
397. Shawn Michaels vs Maxx Moon {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
398. The Undertaker vs Damien Demento {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
399. Francis Kip Stevens vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
400. Ryan Rush vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
401. Stockade vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
402. Hania vs Dan Barry (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
March 17, 2014
403. Gail Kim vs Alissa Flash (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
404. Lei'D Tapa vs Ivelisse (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
405. Tara vs Mia Yim (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
406. Miss Tessmacher vs Santana (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
407. ODB vs Trinity (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
408. Jackie Moore vs Taryn Terrell (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
409. Hannah Blossom vs Sojo Bolt vs Taeler Hendrix (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
410. Velvet Sky vs Jillian Hall (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
411. Mickie James vs Serena Deeb (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
412. Gauntlet to crown the "Queen of the Knockouts" (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
March 18, 2014
413. Davey Richards vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2)
414. Mr. Touchdown vs Max Raptor (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
415. Jollyville Fuck Its vs Sean Hardrive & Danny Todd (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
416. Dave Cole vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
417. Usurper vs Addy Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
418.Worst Case Scenario vs Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 19, 2014
419. Seth Rollins vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
420. Big E vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
421. The Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
422. Jaka vs Matthew Justice (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 20, 2014
423. Blake Edward Balakus vs Aaron Epic (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
424. Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic vs Garden State Gods (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
425. TJ Marconi vs Darius Carter in a Last Man Standing Match with Chris Dickinson as Special Referee (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
426. Juicy Product vs Aaron Solo & Jonathan Cade (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
427. Earl Cooter vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
428. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
429. Ivelisse vs Leva for the SHINE Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
430. The Submission Squad vs The Savages (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
431. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
432. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
March 21, 2014
433. Sugar Dunkerton vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
434. Kobald vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 22, 2014
435. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
436. Adam Rose vs Camacho (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
437. Sasha Banks vs Bailey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
438. Sheamus vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
439. Estonian Thunderfrog vs Qefka the Quiet (Beyond Wrestling)
440. Estonian Thunderfrog & Drew Gulak vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 23, 2014
441. AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
442. Jaka vs Mike Quackenbush (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
443. The Rock vs Steve Austin for the WWF Championship (WWE Wrestlemania X7)
444. Mr. Perfect vs Terry Taylor (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
445. Marty Janetty vs ? (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
446. Ric Flair vs El Matador (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
March 24, 2014
447. The Steiner Brothers vs The Beverly Brothers (WWF Royal Rumble 1993)
March 25, 2014
448. Dan Barry & Ken Scampi vs The Super Smash Brothers (Beyond Wrestling "Off the Grid")
449. Tim Donst vs Colt Cabana (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
450. Devastation Corporation vs Green Ant & AssailAnt (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
451. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
452. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 26, 2014
453. Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
454. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
455. Kimber Lee vs Candice LeRae (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
456. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
457. The Beaver Boys vs Murderer's Row for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
458. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
459. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
460. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 28, 2014
461. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
462. Silas Young vs Adam Page (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
463. C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
464. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
465. Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
466. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc. (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
467. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
468. Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
469. Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
470. American Wolves vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
March 29, 2014
471. Christian vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
472. Luke Harper vs John Cena (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
473. Naomi vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
474. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
475. AJ Styles vs Tyler Black (IWA-MS 4/28/06)
March 30, 2014
476. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
477. Tamina Snuka, Aksana, Layla, Alicia Fox & Summer Rae vs Naomi, Cameron, Natalya, Eva Marie & Emma (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
478. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
479. Kurt Angle vs John Cena (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
480. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & The Big Valbowski (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
481. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
482. Rikishi vs Test (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
483. Billy Kidman & The Hurricane vs Tajiri & Jamie Noble (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
484. Reverend D-Von & Batista vs Randy Orton & Farooq (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
485. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
486. Brian Pillman vs Ricky Steamboat (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/25/1992)
487. Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder (WWE Superstars 6/11/09)
488. Jimmy Snuka vs Samu (WWF 2/20/84)
489. Juventud Guerrera, Lizmark Jr & Hector Garza vs Psychosis, La Parka & Villano IV (WCW Bash at the Beach 11/13/97)
March 31, 2014
490. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
491. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs PPRay (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
492. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
493. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
494. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 1, 2014
495. Best Friends vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
496. Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
497. Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 2, 2014
498. Matt Taven vs Silas Young (ROH 12th Anniversary)
499. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
500. Moko Rawley vs CJ Parker (NXT 3/27/14)
501. Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 3/27/14)
502. Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu (NXT 3/27/14)
503. Natalya vs Charlotte (NXT 3/27/14)
504. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas for the NXT Championship
April 3, 2014
505. Austin Aries vs Seiya Senada for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA/Wrestle-1 "Oubtreak" 3/2/14)
506. Bully Ray & Willow vs Bobby Roode & Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
507. Samuel Shaw vs Ken Anderson in a Straight Jacket Match (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
508. Sanada vs Tigre Uno in Match #1 in a Best of 3 Series for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
509. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
510. MVP vs Kenny King (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
511. Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
April 5, 2014
512. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
513. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
514. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce & Domino for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE No Way Out 2/17/07)
515. RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
516. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
517. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 6, 2014
518. The Usos vs Real Americans vs Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania XXX Pre-Show 4/6/14)
519. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
520. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
521. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
522. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
523. Brock Lesnar vs The Underaker (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
524. The Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
525. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
April 7, 2014
526. The Wyatt Family vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
527. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Batista for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
528. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
529. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
530. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
531. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
532. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
533. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
April 8, 2014
534. Kyle O'Reilly vs Brian Kendrick (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
535. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
536. Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
537. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger for the QPW Championship (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 9, 2014
538. Chris Dickinson vs Kevin Steen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
539. Abnormalz vs Fusion Dance vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
540. Aaron Epic vs Matt Taven (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 10, 2014
541. Johnny Cockstrong, Jaka & Usurper vs Dan Barry, Swamp Monster & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 12, 2014
542. Jonathan Gresham vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
543. "Machismo King" Jay Lethal vs Delirious (ROH "A Night of Hoopla")
544. Nicholas Kaye vs Anthony Stone in an I Quit Match (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 13, 2014
545. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
546. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
547. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
548. Emma vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
549. The Ascension vs John Vandall & Hurley (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
550. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
551. Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
552. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
553. Cesaro vs Big Show (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
554. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Los Matadores (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
555. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
556. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
557. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
April 14, 2014
558. Tabarnak de Team vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
559. Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
560. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
561. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
562. Paige vs Alicia Fox (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
563. Batista & Randy Orton vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
564. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
565. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
566. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
567. Fandango & Layla vs Santino Marella & Emma (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
568. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
569. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, 3MB, Bad News Barrett, Fandango, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Titus O'Neil & Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
April 15, 2014
570. Michael Elgin vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
571. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
572. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Battle Royal for #1 Contendership of the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Big Show vs Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
574. Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/2/05)
575. Ultimo Dragon vs Rey Misterio Jr. for the J Crown Cruiserweight Championship (WCW World War 3 11/24/96)
576. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 7/21/95)
April 16, 2014
577. Ultimo Dragon vs Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 3/16/97)
578. Chavo Guerrero vs Jamie Noble (WWE SmackDown 4/18/08)
April 18, 2014
579. Dojo Bros vs Biff Busick & Roderick Strong (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 19, 2014
580. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
581. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
582. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
583. Beaver Boys vs Sozio & Jaka for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
584. Grex Excellent vs Pepper Parks (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
585. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs Greg Excellent & LuFisto (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
586. Biff Busick, Alex Colon & The Juicy Product vs Chris Dickinson, Azrieal & OI4K (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
April 20, 2014
587. MASADA vs Mister Tofiga (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
588. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
589. Devon Moore vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
590. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
591. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 9" 7/26/11)
592. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (WXW "16 Carat Gold: Night One" 3/2/12)
593. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #132)
594. Drew Gulak & Jake Manning vs Super Smash Brothers ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
595. Josh Alexander vs MK McKinnan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
596. Ashley Sixx vs Mike Rollins ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
597. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
598. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 21, 2014
599. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
600. Chris Jerico vs "Stone Cold" Steve Austin for the Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 12/9/01)
601. Undertaker vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 7/21/02)
602. The Rock vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/25/02)
603. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/19/03)
604. John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian for the WWE Championship (WWE Vengeance 6/26/05)
April 22, 2014
605. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
606. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2006)
607. Christian Cage vs Rhino in an 8 Mile Street Fight (TNA Bound For Glory 2006)
608. Christian Cage vs Rhino in a Barbed Wire Six Sides of Steel Match (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
609. Christian Cage vs Sting (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
610. Abyss vs Sting vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Final Resolution 2007)
April 23, 2014
611. Mojo Rawley vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
612. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
613. Christian Cage vs Kurt Angle for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2007)
614. Christian Cage vs Samoa Joe for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Destination X 2007)
615. Chris Jerico vs Ultimate Dragon for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 1997)
616. 123 Kid vs Hakushi (WWE Summerslam 1995)
617. John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars July '09)
April 24, 2014
618. El Generico vs Low Ki ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 27, 2014
619. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
620. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
621. Paige vs Aksana (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
622. John Cena vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
623. Dudley Boys vs Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian in a Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championships (WWF Wrestlemania 2000)
624. Dave Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
625. Mike Quackenbush vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
626. AssailAnt vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
627. Jaka vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
628. The Batiri vs JT Dunn, Aaaron Epic and Estonian Thunderfrog (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
629. Darius Carter vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 28, 2014
630. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
631. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
April 29, 2014
632. Bad Influence vs The Bravado Brothers (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2014" 4/5/14)
633. Tim Donst vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
634. Devastation Corporation vs Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
635. Colt Cabana vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 30, 2014
636. Frankie Picard vs Connor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
637. Dick Justice vs Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
638. AR Fox vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
639. Dan Barry & Monsta Mack vs Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change vs Punisher Van Slyke & Kevin Graham (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
640. Jay Freddie vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
641. Pinkie Sanchez & Sugar Dunkerton vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
642. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
643. Shynron vs Ryan Rush vs Benny Martinez vs Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
644. Jaka & Chris Dickinson vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
645. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
May 1, 2014
646. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
647. BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Adam Page vs Adrenaline Rush & Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
648. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
649. The Submission Squad vs Jollyville Fuck-Its (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
650. Davey Vega vs ACH vs Gary Jay vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
651. Hope & Change vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
May 4, 2014
652. Jody D'Milo vs Addy Starr (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
653. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. Camacho vs Oliver Grey (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
655. CJ Parker vs The Great Khali (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
656. Ty Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Sawyer Fulton & Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
657. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
658. Colin Delaney & Youthanazia vs Eric Ryan, Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
659. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Elgin (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
660. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
661. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
662. Kobald vs Estonian Thunder Frog (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
663. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
664. Jaka vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 5, 2014
665. 20 Man Battle Royal for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
666. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
667.Ryback vs Cody Rhodes (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
May 6, 2014
668. Antonio Thomas vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 7, 2014
669. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (ISW "Trapped in the Closet" Pre-Show)
670. Sanada vs DJ Z for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Xplosion )
671. Jenny Rose vs Hania {WSU "Mutiny")
May 8, 2014
672. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
673. Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 9, 2014
674. Funaki vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 10, 2014
675. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
676. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
677. Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
678. African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 11, 2014
679. The Fabulous Three vs One Man Gang & Demolition (CHIKARA King of Trios 2008)
680. Alexander Rusev vs Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
681. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
682. Tyson Kidd vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
683. Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
684. The Usos & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension & Corey Graves (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
685. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 12, 2014
686. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
687. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
688. Sasha Banks vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
689. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
690. Natalya vs Layla (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
691. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
692. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay in a No DQ Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
May 15, 2014
693. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Team Tremendous (WSU Secret Show)
694. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 5/9/14)
May 18, 2015
695. The Young Bucks vs Best Friends for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
696. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae for the PWG World Championship (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
697. Lucky 13 vs Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
698. Biff Busick vs Caleb Konley vs Azrieal (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
699. Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
700. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
701. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
702. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs The Harris Boys vs The Mamalukes (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
703. Jimmy Hart vs Mancow (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
704. Scott Steiner vs The Wall (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
705. Mike Awesome vs The Cat (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
706. Harlem Heat 2000 vs Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
707. Sting vs Booker T (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
708. Vampiro vs Billy Kidman (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
709. Norman Smiley vs Terry Funk for the Hardcore Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
710. Scott Steiner vs Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
711. Sting vs Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
712. Chris Candido vs The Artist vs Lash Leroux vs Juventud Guerrera vs Shannon Moore vs Crowbar for the Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
713. Buff Bagwell & Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair & Lex Luger for the Tag Team Championships (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
714. Scott Steiner vs Sting for the WCW US Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
715. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship 
May 19, 2014
716. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
717. Drake Younger vs AR Fox (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
718. The Juicy Product vs OI4K (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
719. Biff Busick vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
720. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
721. Big E vs Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
722. Rusev vs Heath Slater (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
723. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
724. Seth Rollins vs Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
725. Alicia Fox vs Paige (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
726. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
727. John Cena vs Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
May 20, 2014
728. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 5/20/14)
729. Naomi vs Aksana (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
730. Emma vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
731. The Legionnaires vs Kalisto & El Locale (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
732. Captain Comic vs Camacho (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
733. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
734. Battle Royale to determine a #1 Contender to the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
May 21, 2014
735. Austin Aries vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
736. Jesse Vane vs Stockade vs Ryan Rush vs Francis Kip Stevens (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
737. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
738. DC Dynamite vs Marek Brave vs Knight Wagner vs Ty Colton (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
739. Zero Gravity vs The Dan Lawrence Project & The Markus Crane Experience (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
740. Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs Juntai Miller & Colt Cabana (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
741. Jonathan Gresham vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
742. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 22, 2014
743. Angelina Love vs Brittany for the TNA Knockout Championship (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
744. Austin Aries vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
May 23, 2014
745. Matt Cage vs ACH for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 25, 2014
746. The Spectral Envoy vs The BDK (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
747. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
748. The Batiri vs Sinn Bodhi and his Odditorium (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
749. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly
750. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 vs The Pieces of Hate vs 17 & DeviAnt (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
751. Jimmy Jacobs vs Archibald Peck (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
752. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
753. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus for the Grand Championship (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
May 26, 2014
754. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
755. The Men of the Year vs Monster Express for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
756. Dicks and Flips vs Youthanazia (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 27, 2014
757. Tyson Dux vs Trevor Lee vs Shane Hollister vs Davey Vega (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 29, 2014
758. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
759. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
760. Colin Cassady vs Angelow Dawkins (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
761. Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
May 30, 2014
762. Taeler Hendrix vs Serena Deeb (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
763. Leva Bates vs Amber O'Neal (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
764. AJ Styles vs Matt Hard {Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XV" 3/28/14)
765. Matt Cage vs Trike Davis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
766. Alex Rudolph, Frank Wyatt & Jake Parnell vs Jeff O'Shea, Brandon Gallagher & JJ Grarett (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
767. Zakk Sawyers vs Ricky Starks (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
768. The Hooligans vs Team IOU (Beyond Wrestling)
June 1, 2014
769. Big E vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/22/14)
770. El Torito vs Hornswoggle (WWE Payback Kickoff 6/1/14)
771. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
772. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
773. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
774. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
775. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
776. Paige vs Alicia Fox for the Divas Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
777. The Shield vs Evolution in a No Holds Barred Elimination Match
June 3, 2014
778. Andrew Everett vs Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
779. Bad Influence Invitational (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
780. Ethan Page vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
781. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 4, 2014
782. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Jake Manning & Sojo Bolt (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
783. Louis Lyndon vs ACH for the Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
784. Jeff Jarrett vs Colt Cabana (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
785. Christopher Daniels vs Bad Bones (TNA Xplosion)
June 6, 2014
786. Jojo Bravo vs Bolt Brady (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
787. Jake Dirden vs Mikey McFinnegan (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
June 8, 2014
788. Frank Wyatt vs Danny Cannon vs Jake Parnell vs Alex Castle vs Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
789. Davey Vega vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling)
790. Chris Dickinson vs Jarek 1:20 (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
791. Johnny Cockstrong & Usurper vs Darius Carter & TJ Marconi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
792. Sozio vs Eddie Smooth (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
793. Jaka vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
794. Qefka the Quiet vs Joe Gacy (CZW Dojo Wars)
June 9, 2014
795. Tim Donst vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 10, 2014
796. Steve Corino, Matt Striker & Adam Pearce vs Cassidy Riley, Luke Hawx & Hurricane Helms (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
797. ACH vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
798. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
799. Michael Elgin vs Andrew Everett for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
800. Gauntlet for the Gold 9 (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
801. KUSHIDA vs Jushin Liger (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
802. Nick Jackson vs Rocky Romero (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
803. Adam Rose vs Camacho (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
804. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
805. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
June 11, 2014
806. Natalya vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
807. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
808. Kevin Steen vs Masato Tanaka (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
809. Pinkie Sanchez vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
June 13, 2014
810. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak vs Michael Elgin (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
June 14, 2014
811. Da Hoodz vs Tabarnak de Team (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
812. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
813. Team Tremendous vs Sozio & Stockade (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
814. Kimber Lee vs Alexxis (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
815. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
816. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havok (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
817. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
818. The Beaver Boys vs The Juicy Product for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
819. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
820. Stampede Bulldogs vs Puma & Bobby Quance (MLW "Reloaded Tour: Day 1" 1//9/04)
821. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
822. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
823. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
824. Sanada vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
825. Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik in a Ladder Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA "Slammiversary XII" 6/15/14)
826. Jake Manning vs Caleb Konley vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 12)
827. Alex Reynolds vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 12)
June 16, 2014
828. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
829. Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
830. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
June 17, 2014
831. Low Ki vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 12)
832. Dave Finlay vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 12)
833. Johnny Gargano & Samuray Del Sol vs Chuck Taylor & Silas Young (EVOLVE 12)
834. Ricochet vs El Generico (EVOLVE 12)
835. AR Fox vs Sami Callihan in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 12)
June 18, 2014
836. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
837. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
838. Charlotte vs Bayley (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
839. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Phillip Gooljar & Stewart Cumberland (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
840. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
841. Jaka vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
842. Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki vs American Dragon (ROH "Era of Honor Begins" 2/23/02)
843. American Dragon vs Low Ki (ROH "Round Robin Challenge" 3/30/02)
June 20, 2014
844. Bad News Barrett vs Roman Reigns (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
845. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
846. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
847. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
848. Low Ki vs AJ Styles (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
849. Eddie Guerrero & Amazing Red vs The SAT (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
850. American Dragon vs Bio-Hazard (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
851. Spanky vs Paul London (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 22, 2014
852. Doug Williams vs Jay Briscoe (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
853. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
854. Low Ki vs Prince Nana (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
855. Amazing Red vs Xavier (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
856. Christopher Daniels vs Scoot Andrews (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
857. Sumie Sakai vs Simply Luscious (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
858. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Watanabe vs Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs TD Thomas (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
859. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven for the ROH Television Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
860. Cedric Alexander vs Roderick Strong in a Submission Match (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
861. The Briscoes vs Matt Hardy & Micheal Bennett (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
862. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
863. reDRagon vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
864. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
June 23, 2014
865. AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 24, 2014
866. Spanky vs Jody Fleisch (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
867. American Dragon vs Doug Williams (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
868. Stockade vs John Silver vs Latin Dragon vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
June 27, 2014
869. Amazing Red vs Low Ki (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
870. The Wolves vs Tigre Uno & Sanada for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Xplosion)
871. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
June 28, 2014
872. The Hardy Boyz vs The Briscoes (OMEGA "Chaos in Cameron")
June 29, 2014
873. Bayley, Emma & Paige vs Sasha Banks, Charlotte & Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
874. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
875. Mr. NXT vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
876. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
877. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
878. Alex Shelley vs Tim Donst (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
879. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
880. Paige vs Naomi for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
881. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
882. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose vs RVD vs Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
883. Stardust & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
884. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
885. Layla vs Summer Rae with Fandango as Special Referee (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
886. John Cena vs Roman Reigns vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Bray Wyatt vs Alberto Del Rio in a Ladder Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
June 30, 2014
887. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
888. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
889. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
890. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
891. The Great Khali vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
892. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
893. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
894. Paige vs AJ Lee for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
895. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
July 1, 2014
896. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
897. The Wyatt Family vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
898. The Funkadactyls vs Alicia Fox & Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
899. Cesaro & RybAxel vs Rob Van Dam, Dolph Ziggler & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
July 2, 2014
900. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (XWA Beyond Wrestling Showcase)
901. Too Cold Scorpio vs Chris Benoit (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
902. Shane Douglas vs Ron Simmons for the ECW World Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
903. The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/14)
904. AJ Styles vs Seiya Sanada for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Wrestle-1)
905. Shynron vs Shane Strickland (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
906. Alvin Alvarez vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
907. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
908. Drew Gulak vs Christina Von Eerie (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
909. Ricochet vs KUSHIDA (NJPW BOSJ XXI Finals)
July 5, 2014
910. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
911. Bo Dallas vs Diego (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
912. AJ Lee vs Eva Maries (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
913. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
914. Aaron Epic vs Gary Jay (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
915. Kennedy Kendrick vs Josh Hess (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
916. Jack Gallow vs Earl Cooter (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
917. The Juicy Product vs The Submission Squad (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
918. Blake Edward Belakis vs Chasyn Rance (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
919. Saso Rivera vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
920. Aaron Solo & Jason Cade vs The Savages (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
921. Lince Dorado vs Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher vs Gran Akuma for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
922. Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
923. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
924. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
925. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
926. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
927. The Ascension vs Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
July 6, 2014
927. The Wolves vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z vs The Freak & Knux for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
928. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
929. Bully Ray vs Ethan Carter III in a Tables Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
930. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
931. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
932. The Vaudevillains vs local competitors (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
933. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
936. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam 933. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
936. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Bayley & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
937. CJ Parker vs ? (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
938. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
939. The Young Bucks vs The Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Dominion 2014)
940. Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy (ECW One Night Stand 2005)
941. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (ROH "Flyin' High" 3/22/14)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Updating again.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship/
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby INC (Kevin & Cody) VS VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bod Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoon & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki &Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Red Carpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal


Grand total so far 1551


----------



## RKing85

wife and little guy were out of town for a week, so actually got to watch a decent amount (by my standards)

Best of Starrcade - 13 matches (Sting/Vader, Briscoes/Steamboat and Youngblood, Rhodes/Flair, Guerrero/Malenko, Steiners/Road Warriors, 3-way ladder, Sting/Flair, Valentine/Piper, Warriors/Express, Sting/Hogan, Flair/Race, Magnum/Tully, Flair/Vader)

RAW - 11 matches (Usos/Harper and Rowan, Bella/Fox, RVD/Rusev, Orton/Ambrose, Ziggler/del Rio, Sheamus/Sandow, Jericho/Miz, AJ and Paige/Funkadactyls, Kingston/Cesaro, Torito/Dallas, Cena/Rollins)

PWG DDT4 2008 - 13 matches (Bomberry/Nemesis, 2.0/Luchas, LeRae/Perkins, Evans and Strong/Sky and Ronin, Dynasty/Blaze and KAGETORA, Aries/Briscoe, Generico and Steen/Richards and Dragon, Evans and Strong/Luchas, Aries/Richards, Generico and Stern/Blazer and KAGETORA, Butcher/Briscoe, 8-man, Generio and Steen/Evans and Strong

Impact - 4 matches (Bram and Magnus/Wolves, Aries/Sanada, women 4-way, battle royal)

Smackdown - 8 matches (AJ/Cameron, Rose/Fandango, O'Neil and Slater/Usos, Orton/Jericho, Summer/Layla, Axel/Goldust, Handicap, Reigns/Rusev)

Matches for first half of July - 49 matches
Year to date total - 418


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list so far. I'll put the rest on Thursday after TNA Impact 



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis 

Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New 

Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight 

Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) 

VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve 

Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose 

& Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) 

(WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players 

(Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & 

Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph 

Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher 

Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes 

& Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & 

The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The 

Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & 

Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW 

Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight 

Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low 

Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin 

Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean 

Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The 

Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight 

Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal 

Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man 

Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda 

Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight 

Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito 

Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies 

#2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington 

VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight 

Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead 

(Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red 

& Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness 

match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight 

Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio 

Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren 

Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age 

Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers 

(Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the 

Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & 

Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom 

(Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW 

Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and 

Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus 

"the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT 

Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & 

Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight 

Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & 

Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight 

Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne 

& Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS 

Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore 

Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff 

Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy 

Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia 

Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & 

Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS 

Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda 

Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team 

Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter 

Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas 

Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap 

Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder 

Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield 

(Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) 

VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor 

Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and 

Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk 

Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory 

(Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers 

(Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The 

Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) 

(Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & 

Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) 

(Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory 

(Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate 

Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA 

World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team 

Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon 

(Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & 

Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World 

Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey 

Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring 

Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight 

Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & 

Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS 

Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight 

Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 

Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, 

Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E 

Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & 

Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke 

Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad 

(Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore 

Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble 

Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff 

Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry 

of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling 

Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty 

Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The 

Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & 

Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World 

Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the 

Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS 

Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & 

Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders 

(Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight 

Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight 

Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding 

Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World 

Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick 

(WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & 

Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & 

Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt 

Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy 

Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore 

Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team 

Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC 

Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian 

Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap 

Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight 

Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man 

Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW 

World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt 

Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight 

Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & 

Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman 

Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC 

contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback 

& Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu 

(XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele 

(TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & 

Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team 

Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team 

XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & 

Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the 

Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole 

(Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & 

Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA 

Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern 

Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke 

Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the 

matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian 

Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) 

(CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & 

Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka 

Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & 

Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag 

Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron 

Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate 

(Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The 

wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS 

The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 

Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug 

Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO 

(Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob 

Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & 

Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry 

Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World 

Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip 

& Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team 

Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & 

Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett 

(3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US 

Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) 

& El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) 

(WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior 

Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris 

Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & 

Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" 

Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals 

(Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie 

Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack 

Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team 

Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road 

Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW 

Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS 

Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. 

(Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag 

Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt 

Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei 

Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS 

Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC 

Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy 

Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF 

Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt 

Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team 

Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie 

Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny 

Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker 

T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & 

Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & 

Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy 

Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas 

Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW 

International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line 

Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag 

Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike 

Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain 

Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris 

Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul 

London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and 

Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee 

Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick 

Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom 

(Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team 

Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth 

Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris 

Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey 

Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) 

(World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) 

(World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) 

(CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido 

& Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The 

Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The 

British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight 

Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The 

Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash 

& Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & 

Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW 

Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW 

Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner 

Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday 

Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight 

Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins 

(Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight 

Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien 

Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha 

Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker 

T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & 

Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie 

Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS 

Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey 

Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder 

Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & 

Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team 

Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & 

Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & 

Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy 

Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & 

Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim 

Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender 

match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & 

Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match 

for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & 

Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder 

Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry 

(TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & 

Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" 

Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle 

O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & 

Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & 

Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division 

Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & 

Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry 

(TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) 

(ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy 

& Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & 

John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA 

Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag 

Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW 

Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS 

Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack 

Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel 

(Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's 

(Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS 

Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS 

Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW 

World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & 

Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy 

Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar 

Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & 

Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team 

Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam 

Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid 

Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team 

Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & 

Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse 

Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division 

Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry 

(TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW 

Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & 

TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight 

Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt 

Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight 

Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder 

Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 

Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase 

& Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody 

Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New 

Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight 

Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody 

Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus 

O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS 

Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & 

Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team 

Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight 

Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & 

Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's 

(Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob 

Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight 

Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean 

Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag 

Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie 

Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath 

Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's 

(Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW 

International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st 

Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & 

Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight 

Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper 

& Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean 

Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme 

Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big 

Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV 

Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and 

"Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt 

(TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS 

Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight 

Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith 

& Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice 

Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight 

Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide 

& Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste 

(CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & 

Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam 

Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS 

Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special 

Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt 

(TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City 

Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal 

& Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude 

(David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz 

(Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) 

(Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & 

Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & 

Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight 

Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David 

Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie 

Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & 

Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony 

VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS 

Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple 

Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) 

VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team 

Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro 

Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai 

Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada 

(Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB 

Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis 

Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose 

& Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin 

Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & 

White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight 

Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young 

& Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW 

Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND 

Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & 

Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight 

Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying 

Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt 

Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & 

Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) 

(NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & 

Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB 

Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS 

Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW 

International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight 

Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB 

Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian 

Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS 

Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team 

Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio 

& Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus 

& Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & 

Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt 

(TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 

2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight 

Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry 

Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & 

Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH 

Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & 

Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy 

Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt 

Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) 

(ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee 

Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & 

Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & 

Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade 

Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa 

Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator 

Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight 

Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS 

Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd 

Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & 

Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team 

Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts 

Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & 

Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice 

Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex 

Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team 

Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & 

Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap 

Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were 

shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & 

Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 

2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) 

(Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy 

Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) 

(Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA 

Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House 

Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight 

Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight 

Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. 

Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry 

Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap 

Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The 

Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz 

& Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T 

(Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon 

P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS 

Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight 

Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight 

Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray 

& Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & 

Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & 

Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination 

Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice 

Coleman & Dustin Timberlake)
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie 

Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and 

Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS 

Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)


Grand total so far 1676


----------



## RKing85

end of month update

Smackdown 7/18 - 3 matches (Ziggler and Sheamus/Fandango and Miz, Fox/Marie, Jericho/Harper)

Battleground - 6 matches (Wyatts/Usos, Paige/AJ, Rusev/Swagger, Jericho/Wyatt, Battle Royal, 4-way)

RAW 7/21 - 6 matches (Handicap, Handicap, Dallas/Sandow, Miz/Ziggler, Paige and AJ/Emma and Natalya, Fandango/Ryder)

total for second half of July - 15 matches
Year to date total - 433 total


----------



## Punkhead

554 matches. I had 604 this time last year.



Spoiler: list



WWE Raw 2013-12-16

1. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes

CZW Cage of Death XV

2. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)
3. Azrieal vs Andrew Everett vs Joe Gacy vs Tony Nese vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox (6-Way match)
4. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train
5. BLKOUT vs JT Dunn & David Starr (CZW Tag Team Championship)
6. Kimbr Lee vs Chrstina Von Eerie
7. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs Green Ant & Fire Ant
8. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson
9. DJ Hyde, Biff Busick & Sozio vs Jake Crist, Dave Crist & Neveah
10. Shane Strickland vs Alex Colon (CZK Wired TV Championship)
11. Rory Mondo, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs Devon Moore, Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen (Cage of Death)

Spike Video Games Awards 2003

12. Rey Mysterio & Trish Stratus vs Chris Jericho & Victoria

WWE Raw Old School 2014-01-06

13. The Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & The Usos
14. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
15. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
16. The Real Americans vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
17. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
18. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs The Bella Twins
19. 3MB vs Too Cool
20. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

WWE Raw 2013-12-23

21. Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatt Family
22. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
23. The Shield vs CM Punk, John Cena & Big E Langston

WWE Raw 2014-01-13

24. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos
25. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
26. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
27. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield
28. AJ Lee & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron
29. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
30. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
31. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
32. Wyatt Family vs The Usos (Steel Cage match)

WWE Raw 2013-12-30

33. CM Punk vs Seth Rollins
34. Fandango vs ig E Langston (Intercontinental Championship)
35. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
36. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
37. Daniel Bryan vs Eric Rowan
38. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt

EVOLVE 27 2014-01-12

39. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
40. Johnny Vandal & Maxwell Chicago vs Jay Cruz & Eddie Rios
41. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
42. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
43. Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor
44. Ricochet & AR Fox vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta
45. Johnny Gargano vs Uhaa Nation (Open the Freedom Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-01-20

46. Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston vs The Shield
47. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
48. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
49. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
50. AJ Lee & Tamina vs The Funcadactyls
51. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
52. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Raw 2013-10-07

53. Natalya, Eva Marie & JoJo vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendes

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-23

54. Mini Abismo *****, Dark Cuervo & Taya Valkyrie vs Mascarita Sagrada, Faby Apache & El Elegido
55. Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide vs Steve Pain, Toscano & Daga
56. Fenix, Cibernetico & Blue Demon Jr. vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Silver King

WWE Smackdown 2014-01-24

57. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs The Real Americans
58. Brodus Clay vs The Miz
59. AJ Lee vs Cameron
60. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
61. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
62. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
63. The Shield & New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston & The Usos

WCW Halloween Havoc 1991

64. El Gigante, Sting & Steiner Brothers vs Sting, Abdullah the Butcher, Cactus Jack, Diamond Studd & Big Van Vader (Chamber of Horros match)
65. The Creatures vs PN News & Big Josh
66. Beautiful Bobby vs Terrence Taylor
67. Jimmy Garvin vs Johnny B. Badd
68. Steve Austin vs Dustin Roades (WCW TV Championship)
69. Oz vs Bill Kazmaier
70. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
71. Flyin' Brian vs Richard Morton (WCW Light Heavyweight Championship)
72. Z-Man vs Rick Rude
73. The Patriots vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko (WCW Tag Team Championship)
74. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014

75. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
76. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
77. Randy Orton vs John Cena (WWE Unified Championship)
78. 30-Man Royal Rumble match

WWE Raw 2014-01-27

79. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Real Americans
80. Fandango vs R-Truth
81. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
82. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
83. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
84. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
85. AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina vs The Funkadactyls & Bella Twins
86. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena vs The Shield

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-30

87. Sexy Star, Magnifica & Mary Apache vs Jennifer Blake, Jarochita & Faaby Apache
88. Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
89. Los Psycho Circus vs La Secta (AAA Trios Championship)
90. Fenix, Cibernetico & El Mesias vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Daga & Texano Jr.

WWWF Heavyweight Wrestling 1966-01-13

91. Prince Iaukea vs Steve Stanley
92. Hector Serano vs Tomas Marin (2 out of 3 Falls match)
93. Antonio Pugliese vs Tony Altimore

Dragon Gate Infinity 324 2014-01-25

94. Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora vs Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa
95. Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa vs Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora
96. Dragon Kid vs Yosuke Santa Maria
97. Ken'ichiro Arai, Super Shisa & K-Ness vs BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu & Kzy
98. CIMA & Chichiro Tominaga vs Kotoka & Ryotsu Shimizu
99. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & U-T
100. YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong vs Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Jimmy Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Taniazaki Toyonaka Dolphin
101. Masato Yoshino vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Open the Dream Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-03

102. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston & Big E Langston
103. Christian vs Jack Swagger
104. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (Steel Cage match)(WWE Tag team Championship)
105. Zack Ryder vs Titus O'Neil
106. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
107. Wyatt Family vs dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods
108. Aksana vs Naomi
109. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

ROH 2014-01-25

110. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
111. RD Evans vs Mike Sells
112. RD Evans vs Michael Elgin
113. Matt taven vs Tadarius Thomas
114. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish

NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2014-02-02

115. TAKA & Taichi vs Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
116. YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Yujiro Takahashi vs Jushin Liger, BUSHI & Tiger Mask IV
117. Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
118. El Desperado, Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Yuji Nagata, Kota Ibushi & Manabu Nakanishi
119. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
120. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
121. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014

122. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
123. Baltic Seige vs Bloc Party
124. Mike Bennett vs Hallowicked
125. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield
126. Sonjay Dutt vs Eric Corvis
127. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
128. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace
129. Los Ice Creams & Batiri vs Osirian Portal, Colony & Icarus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-06

130. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs La Jarochita, Jennifer Blake & Faby Apache
131. Los Psycho Circus vs Psicosis, Texano J. & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr.
132. Silver King vs Fenix vs El Zorro vs El Mesias (Rey de Reyes 1/4 final)
133. La Secta vs Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico

NJPW The New Beginning 2014-02-09

134. Jushin Liger & El Desperado vs BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
135. Tama Tonga vs Minoru Suzuki
136. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
137. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Michael Tarver
138. Satoshi Kojima vs Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)
139. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii
140. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
141. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
142. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (IWGP Tag Team Championship)
143. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-10

144. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
145. Fandango vs Santino Marella
146. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
147. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
148. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
149. Dean Ambrose vs mark Henry (United States Championship)
150. Bella Twins & Cameron vs AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox
151. Randy Orton vs John Cena

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-14

152. Daniel Brya, Sheamus & Christian vs The Shield
153. Fandango vs The Miz
154. Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston (No. 1 Contendershit for Intercontinental Championship)
155. The Usos, Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel
156. Damien Sandow vs Darren Young
157. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

WWE Raw 2014-02-17

158. Daniel Bryan vs Christian
159. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
160. Fandango vs Santino Marella
161. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
162. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
163. Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal vs Big E (2 on 1 Hamdicap match)
164. Cesaro vs John Cena
165. Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family
166. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
167. Sheamus vs Randy Orton

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-13

168. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Apache vs Faby Apache, Jeniffer Blake & Aerostar
169. La Anarquia vs Mexican Powers
170. Monster Clown, Psycho Clown, Fenix & La Parka vs Jeff Jarrett, La Parka Negra, El Zorro & Texano Jr.

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-21

171. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger
172. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro
173. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
174. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
175. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
176. Sheamus vs Christian

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 Kickoff

177. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014

178. Big E vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship)
179. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
180. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
181. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
182. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
183. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
184. John Cena vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro vs Sheamus (Elimination Chamber match)(WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-24

185. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
186. Cesaro vs Big E
187. Sheamus vs Christian
188. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
189. Summer Rae vs Emma
190. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
191. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

NXT Arrival 2014-02-27

192. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro
193. CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawhey
194. The Ascentson vs Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship)
195. Paige vs Emma (NXT Women't Championship)
196. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas (Ladder match) (NXT Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-03-03

197. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Tag Team Championship)
198. Cesaro vs Big E
199. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
200. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino & Emma
201. Christian vs Sheamus
202. Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alicia Fox
203. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
204. Jack Swagger vs Big E
205. Daniel Bryan vs Batista

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-28

206. Mini Abismo *****, Mini Histeria & Mini Charly Manson vs Dinastia, Mascarite Sagrada & Mini Drago
207. Inferno Rockers vs Australian Suicide, Zumbi & Angelico
208. Black Warrior vs Psycho Clown vs Psicosis vs Texano Jr. (Rey de Reyes 1/2 final)

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-06

209. Taya Valkyrie, Sexy Star & Pentagon Jr. vs Jennifer Blake, Faby Apache & Drago
210. La Anarquia & Daga vs Mexican Powers & Fenix
211. Electroshock, Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico vs El Zorro, Chessman, Jeff Jarrett & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

WWE Raw 2014-03-10

212. John Cena vs Eric Rowan
213. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
214. Big E vs Jack Swagger
215. The Shield vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
216. Bella Twins vs AJ Lee & Tamina
217. Christian vs Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
218. Batista & Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan & Big Show

WWE Raw 2014-03-17

219. The Usos vs Real Americans
220. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
221. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
222. Fandango vs Goldust
223. The Funcadactyls vs AJ Lee & Tamina
224. Big Show, Big E, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Curtis Axel & Ryback
225. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-13

226. Sexy Lady, Steve Pain & SSexy Star vs Jennifer Blake, Drago & Faby Apache
227. Daga, Pentagon Jr. & Psicosis vs Australian Suicide, Angelico & Jack Evans
228. Silver King, El Hijo del Fantasma & Chessman vs Axel, Electroshock & Gronda
229. Psycho Clown, Cibernetico & La Parka vs Texano Jr., El Zorro & La Parka Negra

WWE Raw 2014-03-24

230. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
231. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
232. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & Ryback
233. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
234. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
235. John Cena vs Luke Harper
236. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Divas Championship)
237. The Shield vs The Real Americans

AAA Rey de Reyes 2014

238. Argenis vs Super Fly vs Australian Suicide vs Daga (4-Way match)(AAA Cruiserweight Championship)
239. Pentagon Jr. vs Eterno vs Steve Pain vs Ultimo Gladiador vs Fenix vs Crazy Boy vs Nino Hamburguesa vs Joe Lider (Domo de la Muerte)(Mask vs Hair)
240. Mascara Ano 200 Jr., Jeff Jarrett & Texano Jr. vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Cibernetico
241. Faby Apache, Dinastia, Alan Stone & Pimpinela Escarlata vs Sexy Star, Mini Charly Manson, Silver King & Mamba
242. Chessman vs Villano IV (AAA Latin American Championship)
243. Los Inferno Rockers vs Jack Evans & Angelico vs Drago & Aerostar vs El Hijo del Fantasma & Psicosis(AAA Tag Team Championship)
244. La Parka vs Black Warrior vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs El Zorro (Rey de Reyes final)

WWE Raw 2014-03-31

245. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
246. Summer Rae vs Natalya
247. Real Americans, Ryback & Curtis Aexl vs Los Matadores & The Usos
248. Fandango & Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
249. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
250. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Lumberjill match)
251. Roman Reigns vs Kane
252. Batista vs Randy Orton (No Disqualification match)

WWE Smackdown 2014-04-04

253. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
254. Real Americans vs Los Matadores

WWE Wrestlemania XXX

255. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (No. 1 Contendership for WWE Championship)
256. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
257. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
258. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena
259. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
260. Vickie Guerrero Invitational Battle Royal (Divas Championship)
261. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan (Triple Threat match) (WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-04-07

262. Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Sheamus & Big E
263. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino Marella & Emma
264. The Usos vs Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship)
265. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
266. Rey Mysterio vs Bad News Barrett
267. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder
268. Paige vs AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
269. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-03

270. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & La Jarochita
271. La Secta vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
272. Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Texano Jr. vs Los Psycho Circus

WWE Raw 2014-04-14

273. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
274. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
275. Paige vs Alicia Fox
276. Randy Orton & Batista vs The Usos
277. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
278. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
279. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
280. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
281. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
282. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Titus O'Neil, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett

WWE Main Event 2014-04-15

283. Los Matadores VS Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal
284. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
285. Divas Battle Royal (No. 1 Contendership for Divas Championship)
286. Big Show vs Jack Swagger

WWE Main Event 2014-04-08

287. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-10

288. Mini Psycho Clown & Mini Murder Clown vs Octagoncito & Mascarita Sagrada
289. Daga, Chessman & Steve Pain vs Alan Stone, Drago & Fenix
290. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, La Parka Negra & El Zorro vs Blue Demon Jr., Cibernetico & La Parka

WWE Raw 2014-04-21

291. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
292. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal & Hornswoggle
293. The Usos vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
294. Emma vs Layla
295. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
296. Paige vs Aksana
297. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
298. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena

WWE Main Event 2014-04-22

299. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
300. El Torito vs Hornswoggle
301. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
302. Jimmy Uso vs Ryback

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-17

303. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Aache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & Drago
304. Los Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
305. Eterno, Steve Pain & Pentagon Jr. vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
306. Cibernetico, La Parka & Fenix vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Black Warrior & Jeff Jarrett

WWE Raw 2014-04-28

307. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Tag Team Championship)
308. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
309. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
310. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
311. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
312. Los Matadores vs 3MB
313. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
314. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
315. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

WWE Main Event 2014-04-29

316. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
317. Paige vs Alicia Fox
318. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
319. Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus

100% Lucha

320. Sodrak vs El Pibe Alfajor

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-24

321. Chessman, Texano Jr. & Silver King vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Alan Stone
322. Ludxor, Venum & Argenis vs Eterno, Carta Brava Jr. & Super Fly
323. Dark Cuervo & Mari Apache vs Pentagon Jr. & Sexy Star vs Drago & Faby Apache (AAA Parejas Mixtas Championship)
324. Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV

WWE Extreme Rules 2014

325. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
326. Alexander Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
327. Bad News Barrett vs Big E (Intercontinental Championship)
328. The Shield vs Evolution
329. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena (Steel Cage match)
330. Paige vs Tamina (Divas Championship)
331. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-05-05

332. Battle Royal (United States Championship)
333. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
334. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
335. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
336. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
337. Bad News Barrett vs Big E (Intercontinental Championship)
338. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-01

339. Faby Apache & Drago vs Mary Apache & Dark Cuervo
340. La Secta vs Mexican Powers
341. Jack Evans & Angelico vs Daga & Steve Pain
342. Pentagon Jr. vs Australian Suicide
343. El Consejo vs Los Psycho Circus

WWE Raw 2014-05-19

344. Cesaro vs Sheamus
345. Big E vs Ryback
346. Rusev vs Heath Slater
347. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio
348. Seth Rollins vs Batista
349. Paige vs Alicia Fox
350. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
351. John Cena vs Luke Harper

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-15

352. Jack Evans, Angelicao & Australian Suicide vs La Anarquia
353. El Consejo vs El Elegido, Bengala & Fenix
354. Chessman, Silver King & Villano IV vs Electroshock, La Parka & Blue Deomn Jr.

WWE Raw 2014-05-26

355. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
356. Summer Rae vs Eva Marie
357. El Torito vs Drew McIntyre
358. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
359. Randy Orton & Batista vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
360. Randy Orton & Batista vs Goldust
361. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
362. Emma vs Alicia Fox
363. Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose
364. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-29

365. El Apache, Carta Brava Jr. & vs Nino Hamburguesa, Venum & Ludxor
366. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie, Mini Abismo ***** & Black Mamba vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata
367. La Anarquia vs Los Psycho Circus
368. Axel, Alan Stone & El Elegido vs El Consejo
369. Cibernetico, Psycho Clown & Fenix vs Chessman, Pentagon Jr. & Averno

WWE Payback 2013 Kickoff

370. Sheamus vs Damien Sandow

WWE Main Event 2014-04-22

371. El Torito vs Hornswoggle

WWE Payback 2014

372. Sheamus vs Cesaro (United States Championship)
373. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Rybaxel
374. Rusev vs Big E
375. Adam Rose vs Kofi Kingston
376. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
377. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena (Last Man Standing match)
378. Paige vs Alicia Fox (Divas Championship)
379. The Shield vs Evolution

WWE Raw 2014-06-02

380. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
381. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
382. John Cena vs Kane
383. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Nikki Bella
384. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
385. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Eric Rowan
386. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio (Money In The Bank qualifying match)
387. Goldust & Sin Cara vs Rybaxel

Noches de Coliseo 2012-06-10

388. Sexy Star vs Ema Huevo

WWE Raw 2014-06-09

389. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
390. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
391. The Shield vs 3MB
392. Fandango & Damien Sandow vs The Usos
393. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
394. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
395. Paige vs Alicia Fox
396. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
397. The Shield & John Cena vs The Wyatt Family

AAA Sin Limite 2014-06-12

398. Mexican Powers vs La Anarquia
399. Los Psycho Circus vs El Consejo
400. Cibernetico, La Parka & Murder Clown vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, La Parka Negra & Averno

WWE Raw 2014-06-16

401. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
402. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
403. Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus
404. Rusev vs Heath Slater
405. Battle Royal (MITB qualification)
406. Paige vs Cameron
407. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
408. Kane vs John Cena (Stretcher match)

AAA Verano de Escandalo 2014

409. Sexy Star, Mini Abismo *****, Silver King & Mamba vs Faby Apache, Mascarita Sagrada, El Elegido & Pimpinela Escarlata
410. Mexican Powers vs La Anarquia
411. Texano Jr. vs Psycho Clown (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
412. Aerostar, Venum & Ludxor vs El Apache, Super Fly & Carta Brava Jr.
413. Jack Evans vs Angelico vs Australian Suicide vs Bengala vs Pentagon Jr. vs El Hijo del Fantasma vs Fenix vs Dark Scoria (No. 1 Contendership for Cruiserweight Championship)
414. Mysteziz, La Parka & Cibernetico vs Averno, Chessman & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

WWE Raw 2014-06-23

415, Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper
416. Jey Uso vs Eric Rowan
417. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
418. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
419. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
420. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (Intercnotinental Championship)
421. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
422. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
423. Damien Sandow vs Big E
424. Roman Reigns, Sheamus & John Cena vs Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, Randy Orton & Bray Wyatt

CMLL 2014-05-31

425. Cavernario, Dragon Lee & ***** Casas vs Cachorro, Hechicero & Virus

WWE Money In The Bank 2014

426. The Usos vs Wyatt Family (Tag Team Championship)
427. Paige vs Naomi (Divas Championship)
428. Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose
429. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose vs Rob Van Dam vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger (MITB Ladder match)
430. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
431. Rusev vs Big E
432. Summer Rae vs Layla
433. John Cena vs Kane vs Sheamus vs Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt vs Alberto Del Rio vs Cesaro vs Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder match)

WWE Raw 2014-06-30

434. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
435. The Usps & Sheamus vs Wyatt Family
436. Nikki Bella vs Funcadactyls
437. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
438. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
439. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
440. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
441. Paige vs AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
442. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane

PWG Mystery Vortex II 2014-03-18

443. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett
444. Joey Ryan, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon, Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime
445. Roderick Strong vs Tony Nese
446. AR Fox & ACH vs Ricochet & Rich Swann vs Michael Elgin & Brian Cage
447. Chris Hero vs Tommaso C448. iampa
448. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'reily
449. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Trent?
450. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae (PWG World Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-07-07

451. The Usos sv Wyatt Family
452. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
453. Rob Van Dam vs Rusev
454. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton
455. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
456. Damien Sandow vs Sheamus
457. Chris Jericho vs The Miz
458. Paige & AJ Lee vs Funcadactyls
459. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
460. Bo Dallas vs El Torito
461. Seth Rollins vs John Cena

WWE NXT 2014-07-03

462. Sylvester LeFort vs Colin Cassidy
463. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Bayley & Becky Lynch
464. CJ Parker vs Steve Cutler
467. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Raw 2014-07-14

468. Sheamus vs The Miz
469. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
470. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio
471. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
472. Cesaro vs Big E
473. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
474. Bo Dallas vs Great Khali
475. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Randy Orton & Kane

AAA Sin Limite 2014-06-26

476. La Anarquia vs Joe Lider, Drago & Australian Suicide
477. Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr. vs Fenix, Angelico & Electroshock
478. Mysteziz, Cibernetico & Psycho Clown vs Averno, El Zorro & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

AAA Sin Limite 2014-07-03

479. Argos, El Apache, Carta Brava Jr. & Super Fly vs Venum, Ludxor, Aerostar & Argenis
480. Drago, Fenix & Bengala vs La Anarquia
481. Mysteziz, Psycho Clown & Electroshock vs Averno, Texano Jr. & Jeff Jarrett

WCW Monady Nitro 1998-10-05

482. Lizmark Jr. vs Saturn
483. Kaz Hayashi vs The Cat
484. Jerry Flynn vs Juventud Guerrera
485. Wrath vs Villano V
486. Hector Garza vs Damian
487. Psichosis vs Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
488. Rick Steiner vs Brian Adams
489. Kanyon vs DDP
490. Lenny Lane vs The Disciple
491. Sting vs Bret Hart

WCW Monday Nitro 1998-10-12

492. Lodi vs Wrath
493. Dale Torborg vs Kendall Windham
494. Finlay vs Alex Wright
495. La Parka, Ciclope & Villano V vs Chavo Guerrero, Psicosis & Super Calo
496. Juventud Guerrera vs Prince Iaukea
497. Chris Jericho vs Raven
498. Goldberg vs The Giant
499. Sting & Warrior vs Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart

WWE NXT 2014-07-17

500. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs The Vaudevillains
501. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
502. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
503. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordon
504. Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn

WCW Nitro 1998-10-19

505. Saturn vs Kenny Kaos
506. La Parka, Lizmark Jr., Ciclope & Chavo Guerrero vs Hector Garza, Psicosis, Damian & El Dandy
507. Kanyon vs Scott Putski
508. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
509. Finlay vs British Bulldog
510. Tokyo Magnum vs Wrath
511. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Disco Inferno & Alex Wright
512. Chris Jericho vs DDP
513. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
514. Konnan, Lex Luger & Kevin Nash vs Scott Hall, Stevie Ray & Scott Norton
515. Sting vs Bret Hart

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998

516. Goldberg vs DDP (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WCW Bash At The Beach 1994

517. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WCW Nitro 1998-10-26

518. Kenny Kaos vs Stevie Ray
519. Kanyon vs Prince Iaukea
520. Alex Wright vs Barry Horowitz
521. Wrath vs Sick Boy
522. Eddie Guerrero vs Saturn
523. The Giant & Stevie Ray vs Rick Steiner & Kenny Kaos
524. Juventud Guerrera vs Kidman
525. Konnan & Lex Luger vs Scott Hall & Scott Steiner
526. DDP vs Bret Hart

WWE Battleground 2014

527. The Usos vs Wyatt Family (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WWE Tag Team Championship)
528. Paige vs AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
529. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
530. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
531. Battle Royal (Intercontinental Championship)
532. John Cena vs Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton vs Kane (Fatal 4-Way match)(WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-07-21

533. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane
534. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, Cameron
535. Do Ballas vs Damien Sandow
536. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
537. Paige & AJ Lee vs Emma & Natalya
538. Zack Ryder vs Fandango
539. Kofi Kingston & Big E vs Rybaxel
540. Rusev vs Great Khali
541. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose

WWE Raw 2014-07-28

542. Cesaro vs John Cena
543. Dolph Ziggler & THe Usos vs Rybaxel & The Miz
544. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
545. Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose
546. Diego vs Fandango
547. Naomi & Natalya vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
548. Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins

AAA Sin Limite 2014-07-17

549. Taya Valkyrie, Mari Apache & Mamba vs La Jarochita, Faby Apache & Pimpinela Escarlata
550. Super Fly & La Anarquia vs Aero Star, Bengala & Australian Suicide
551. Fenix, Angelico & Electroshock vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr.

AAA Sin Limite 2014-07-24

552. Mini Histeria & Mini Psycho Clown vs Dinastia & Octagoncito
553. Los Inferno Rockers & El Apache vs Argenis, Alebrije & Ludxor
554. Mysteziz & Los Psycho Circus vs Averno, El Zorro, Chessman & Daga


----------



## Miguel De Juan

856 matches.



Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
*3/1/2014*
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
*3/3/2014*
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
*3/6/2014*
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
*3/7/2014*
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
*03/09/2014*
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA *3/9/2014*
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
*3/12/2014*
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
*3/13/2014*
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
*03/14/2014*
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994
03/16/2014
351. Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2014
352. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/15/2014
353. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 3/15/2014
354. Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 3/15/2014
355. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Jado, & Gedo NJPW 3/15/2014
356. Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/15/2014\
357. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/15/2014
258. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 3/15/2014
259. Davey Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/15/2014
3/17/2014
360. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/17/2014
361. Goldust vs. Fandango WWE 3/17/2014
362. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 3/17/2014
363. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs. Tracey Smothers & Steve Armstrong WCW 5/19/1991
364. Ricky Morton vs. Dan Spivey WCW 5/19/1991
365. Nikita Koloff vs. Tommy Rich WCW 5/19/1991
366. Dustin Rhodes vs. Terrance Taylor WCW 5/19/1991
367. Big Josh vs. Black Bart WCW 5/19/1991
368. Oz vs. Tim Parker WCW 5/19/1991
3/18/2014
369. Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman WCW 5/19/1991
370. El Gigante vs. Sid Vicious WCW 5/19/1991
371. Ron Simmons vs. Butch Reed WCW 5/19/1991
372. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 5/19/1991
373. Bobby Eaton vs. Arn Anderson WCW 5/19/1991
374. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami WCW 
3/22/2014
375. Sho Tanaka vs.Yohei Komatsu NJPW 3/22/2014
376. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yuji Nagata vs.Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yan, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/22/2014 
377. Bushi Kushida, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taka Michinoku, & Taichi NJPW 3/22/2014
378. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/22/2014
379. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii,& Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/22/2014
380. Shelton Benjamin vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/22/2014
381. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/22/2014
382. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/22/2014
383. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/22/2014
3/23/2014
384. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka WWE 4/4/1993
385. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Samu & Fatu WWE 4/4/1993
386. Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster vs. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake WWE 4/4/1993
387. The Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzales WWE 4/4/1993
388. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 4/4/1993
389. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart WWE 3/20/1994
390. Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
391. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon WWE 3/20/1994
392. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
393. Kushida & Bushi vs. Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/23/2014
394. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taichi & Taka Michinoku vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Tiger Mask Iv NJPW 3/23/2014
395. Kazushi Sakuraba, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jado, Takashi Iizuka, & Toru Yano NJPW 3/23/2014
396. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 3/23/2014
397. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 3/23/2014
398. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/23/2014
399. Prince Devitt, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/23/2014
400. Kota Ibushi, El Desperado, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Gedo NJPW 3/23/2014
401. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/23/2014
3/24/2014
402. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/24/2014 
403. Luke Harper vs. John Cena WWE 3/24/2014
404. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/24/2014
3/27/2014
405. Shawn Michaels vs. El Matador WWE 4/5/1992
406. The Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts WWE 4/5/1992
407. Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper WWE 4/5/1992
408. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair WWE4/5/1992
409. Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs. Haku & The Barbarian WWE 3/24/1991
410. The British Bulldog vs. The Warlord WWE 3/24/1991
411. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WWE 3/24/1991
412. Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts WWE 3/24/1991
413. The Undertaker vs. Jimmy Snuka WWE 3/24/1991
414. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE 3/24/1991
415. Genichiro Tenryu & Kōji Kitao vs. Crush & Smash WWE 3/24/1991
416. Big Boss Man vs. Mr. Perfect WWE 3/24/1991
417. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Hulk Hogan WWE 3/24/1991
3/28/1992
418. Jimmy Garvin & Michael Hayes vs. Terry Taylor & Greg Valentine WCW 5/171992
419. Johnny B. Badd vs. Tracey Smothers WCW 5/17/1992
420. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 5/17/1992
421. Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes WCW 5/17/1992
422. The Super Invader vs. Todd Champion WCW 5/17/1992
423. Richard Morton vs. Big Josh WCW 5/17/1992
424. Brian Pillman vs. Z-Man WCW 5/17/1992
425. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka WCW 5/17/1992
426. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, & Nikita Koloff vs. Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Bobby Eaton, & Larry Zabyszko WCW 5/17/1992
427. Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 10/31/1998
428. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams AJPW 9/3/1993
429. Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader AJPW 2/27/2000
430. Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/12/1998
3/29/2014
431. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Takashi Sugiura NOAH 3/4/2007
432. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2002
433. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/2003
434. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Shiro Koshinaka 6/12/2003
3/30/2014
435. Brian Pillman vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 6/20/1992
436. Ron Simmons vs. Terry Taylor WCW 6/20/1992
437. Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/20/1992
438. Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, & Barry Windham vs. Steve Austin, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton WCW 6/20/1992
439. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams WCW 6/20/1992
440. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal WWE 4/1/2001
441. Tazz, Bradshaw, & Faarooq vs. Val Venis, The Goodfather, & Bull Buchanan WWE 4/1/2001
442. Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show WWE 4/1/2001
443. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test WWE 4/1/2001
444. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Beniot WWE 4/1/2001
445. Chyna vs. Ivory WWE 4/1/2001
446. Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon WWE 4/1/2001
447. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Christian vs. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley WWE 4/1/2001
448. 19 Man Gimmick Battle Royale WWE 4/1/2001
449. The Undertaker vs. Triple H WWE 4/1/2001
450. The Rock vs. Steve Austin WWE 4/1/2001
4/3/2004
451. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/25/2004
452. Chris Hero vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/13/2009
453. Go Shiozaki vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2011
454. Toshiaki Kawada vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/24/2010
*4/4/2014*
455. Cyber Kong, Super Shisa & Super Shenlong vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, "Jimmy" Kanda & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
456. K-ness & Kotoka vs. "Jimmy" Kagetora & Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
457. Ricochet vs. "Jimmy" Susumu Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
458. Naruki Doi, Rich Swann,& Syachihoko BOY vs. Don Fuji, HUB & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
459. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
460. BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation vs. Shingo Takagi & Yamato Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
461. CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
*4/6/2014*
462. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H WWE 4/6/2014
463. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Kane. Billy Gunn, & Road Dogg WWE *4/6/2014*
464. 31 Man Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale WWE 4/6/2014
465. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 4/6/2014
466. Brock Lesnar vs. the Undertaker WWE 4/6/2014
467. Divas Championship Invitational WWE 4/6/2014
468. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/6/2014
*4/7/2014*
469. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/6/2014
470. Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe, &Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/6/2014
471. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jax Dane & Rob Conway NJPW 4/6/2014
472. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 4/6/2014\
473. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 4/6/2014
474. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/6/2014
475. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 4/6/2014
476. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/6/2014
477. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 4/6/2014
*4/10/2014*
478. Shinya Hashimoto vs The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1992
479. Hashimoto, Chono & Fujinami vs Tenryu, Hara, & Ishikawa NJPW 8/2/1993
480. Yuji Nagata vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/28/2004
4/12/2014
481. Strong Man, Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado NJPW 5/3/2012
482. Ryusuke Taguchi & KUSHIDA vs Taka Michinoku & Taichi NJPW 5/3/2012
483. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs Gedo & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2012
484. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki NJPW 5/3/2012
485. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 5/3/2012
486. Yuji Nagata & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 5/3/2012
487. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson NJPW 5/3/2012
488. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 5/3/2012
489. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/3/2012
490. Nikita Koloff & Ricky Steamboat vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Brian Pillman WCW 7/12/1992
491. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin WCW 7/12/1992
492. Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
493. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff WCW 7/12/1992
494. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
495. Big Van Vader vs. Sting WCW 7/12/1992
496. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
*4/13/2014*
497. Takashi Sugiura, Suwa, Masaji Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Mitsuo Momota, & Katsuhiko Nakajima NOAH 7/18/2005
498. Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs. Tamon Honda & Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/18/2005
499. Akitoshi Saito, Shiro Koshinaka, Masao Inoue, & Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue, Naoki Sano, Jun Izumida, & Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/18/2005
500. Mushiking Terry vs. Black Mask NOAH 7/18/2005
501. Kenta vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru NOAH 7/18/2005
502. Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jun Akiyama & Makoto Hashi 7/18/2005
503. Takeshi Rikio vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NOAH 7/18/2005
504. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 7/18/2005
505. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
506. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada NOAH 7/18/2005
*4/18/2014*
507. Mitsuo Momota vs. Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
508. Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
509. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
510. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs. Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
511. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs. Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
512. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs. Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
513. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
514. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
515. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
516. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
*4/20/2014*
517. Scott Hall & Punisher Dice Morgan vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Masa Saito NJPW 3/19/1990
*4/25/2014*
518. Bull Nakano & Aja Kong vs. Akira Hokuto & Shinbu Kandori AJW 3/27/1994
519. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 9/19/2009
520. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kushida NJPW 4/12/2014
*4/26/2014*
521. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai Stardom 3/16/2014
522. Alpha Female vs. Io Shirai Stardom 4/29/2013
523. Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kandori AJW 4/2/1993
524. Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori AJW 12/6/1993
*4/27/2014*
525. Akira Hokuto vs Mima Shimoda AJW 8/30/1995
526. Akira Hokuto vs Mayumi Ozaki JWP 11/18/1993
527. Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards vs. Robbie E, Jessie Godderz, & DJ Z TNA 4/27/2014
528. Mr. Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw TNA 4/27/2014
529. Kurt Angle & Willow vs. Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud TNA 4/27/2014
530. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno TNA 4/27/2014
531. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 4/27/2014
532. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne TNA 4/27/2014
533. Bobby Roode vs. Bully Ray TNA 4/27/2014
534. Eric Young vs. Magnus TNA 4/17/2014
*4/30/2014*
535. Van Hammer & Danny Spivey vs. Johnny B. Badd & Cactus Jack WCW 12/28/1992
536. Big Van Vader & Dustin Rhodes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & The Barbarian WCW 12/28/1992
537. The Great Muta & Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 12/28/1992
538. Steve Williams & Sting vs. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts WCW 12/28/1992
539. Masahiro Chono vs. The Great Muta WCW 12/28/1992
540. Steve Williams vs. Ron Simmons WCW 12/28/1992
541. Shane Douglas & Ricky Steamboat vs. Barry Windham & Brian Pillman WCW 12/28/1992
542. Battlbowl Battle Royal WCW 12/28/1992
*5/3/2014*
543. Bushi, Captain New Japan, El Desperado, & Máscara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan,Kushida, Tiger Mask, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/3/2014
544. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2014
545.Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 5/3/2014
546. Satoshi Kojima vs. Wes Brisco NJPW 5/3/2014
547. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/3/2014
548. Kota Ibushi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/3/2014
549. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 5/3/2014
550. Jushin Liger, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, & Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 5/3/2014
551. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie v. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 5/3/2014
552. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 5/3/2014
*5/4/2014*
553. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 5/4/2014
554. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger 5/4/2014
555. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods & R-Truth WWE 5/4/2014
556. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E WWE 5/4/2014
557. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Triple H, Randy Orton, & Batista WWE 5/4/2014
558. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 5/4/2014
559. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka WWE 5/4/2014
560. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 5/4/2014
5/10/2014
561. Michael Bennett vs. ACH ROH 5/10/2014
562. Michael Elign vs. Takaaki Watanbe ROH 5/10/2014
563. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. B.J. Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH 5/10/2014
564. Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong ROH 5/10/2014
565. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. Kushida & Alex Shelly ROH *5/10/2014*
565. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura ROH 5/10/2014
566. Jay Lethal vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa ROH 5/10/2014
567. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo 5/10/2014
568. Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen 5/10/2014
*5/14/2014*
569. Daisuke Seikimoto vs. Shinya Ishikawa BJW 5/05/2014
570. Isami Kodaka vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 5/05/2014
571. Suwama vs. Yuji Nagata AJPW 6/19/2011
572. Suwama vs. Go Shiozaki AJPW 8/25/2013
5/17/2014
573. Suwama vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi AJPW 4/9/2008
574. Shinya Hashimoto vs. The Great Muta AJPW 3/22/2003
5/17/2014
575. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Alex Koslov, Rocky Romero & Takaaki Watanabe ROH *5/17/2014*
576. BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong vs. Gedo & Jado ROH 5/17/2014
577. Jay Lethal vs. Kushida ROH 5/17/2014
578. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ROH 5/17/2014
579. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kevin Steen ROH 5/17/2014
580. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett ROH 5/17/2014
581. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt & Nick Jackson ROH 5/17/2014
582. Adam Cole vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ROH 5/17/2014
583. AJ Styles vs. Michael Elign vs. Kazuchika Okada ROH 5/17/2014
*5/20/2014*
584. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Scott Norton & Ice Train WCW 6/16/1996
585. El Gato vs. Konnan WCW 6/16/1996
586. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/16/1996
587. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 6/16/1996
588. Chris Beniot vs. Kevin Sullivan WCW 6/16/1996
589. Sting vs. Steven Regal WCW 6/16/1996
590. Arn Anderson & Ric Flair vs. Kevin Greene & Steve McMichael WCW 6/16/1996
591. The Giant vs. Lex Luger WCW 6/16/1996
592. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 8/22/2010
593. Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 12/11/2010
*5/21/2014*
594. Rey Misterio, Jr. vs. Psychosis WCW 7/7/1996
595. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 7/7/1996
596. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jim Duggan WCW 7/7/1996
597. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge WCW 7/7/1996
598. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno WCW 7/7/1996
599. Steve McMichael vs. Joe Gomez WCW 7/7/1996
600. Konnan vs. Ric Flair WCW 7/7/1996
601. The Giant & Kevin Sullivan vs. Arn Anderson & Chris Beniot WCW 7/7/1996
602. Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, & Hulk Hogan vs. Sting, Macho Man Randy Savage, & Lex Luger WCW 7/7/1996
*5/22/2014*
603. Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 8/10/1996
604. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train WCW 8/10/1996
605. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano WCW 8/10/1996
606. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Beniot WCW 8/10/1996
607. Booker T. & Stevie Ray vs. Rick & Scott Steiner WCW 8/10/1996
608. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 8/10/1996
609. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 8/10/1996
610. The Giant vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 8/10/1996
611. Bo Dallas vs. Big E WWE 5/22/2014
612. Paige vs. Tamina WWE 5/22/2014
613. Comacho vs. Adam Rose WWE 5/22/2014
614. Sasha Banks vs. Natalya WWE 5/22/2014
615. Curt Hawkins vs. Adrian Neville 5/22/2014
*5/23/2014*
616. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. WCW 9/15/1996
617. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton WCW 9/15/1996
618. Konnan vs. Juventud Guerrera WCW 9/15/1996
619. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Beniot WCW 9/15/1996
620. Super Calo vs. Rey Misterio Jr. 9/15/1996
621. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WCW 9/15/1996
622. Randy Savage vs. The Giant WCW 9/15/1996
623. Hollywood Hogan, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, & Fake Sting vs. Lex Luger, Arn Anderson, Ric Flair, & Sting WCW 9/15/1996
*5/25/2014*
624. Bushi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley, & Kushida vs. El Desperado, Jushin Liger, Máscara Dorada, & Tiger Mask NJPW 5/25/2014
625. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma, & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/25/2014
626. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Ron Conway & Wes Brisco vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer NJPW 5/25/2014
627. Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin X vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 5/25/2014
628. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito 5/25/2014
629. Kazuhi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
630. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 5/25/2014
631. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 5/25/2014
632. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Daniel Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
633. AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 5/25/2014
*5/29/2014*
634. Adam Rose vs. Comancho WWE 5/29/2014
635. Konnor & Viktor vs. El Loco & Kalisto WWE 5/29/2014
636. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn WWE 5/29/2014
637. Charlotte vs. Natalya WWE 5/29/2014
638. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd WWE 5/29/2014
6/1/2014
639. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 6/1/2014
640. Sheamus vs. Cesaro WWE 6/1/2014
641. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel WWE 6/1/2014
642. Alexander Rusev vs. Big E. WWE 6/1/2014
643. RVD vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 6/1/2014
644. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 6/1/2014
645. Alicia Fox vs. Paige WWE 6/1/2014
646. Batista, Randy Orton, & Tripe H vs. Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns WWE 6/1/2014
6/2/2014
647. Taka Michinoku vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/30/2014
648. Tiger Mask IV vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/30/2014
649. El Desperado vs. Taichi NJPW 5/30/2014
650. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Bushi NJPW 5/30/2014
651.Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Jado, Tmohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 5/30/2014
652. Alex Koslov vs. Ricochet NJPW 5/30/2014
653. Alex Shelly vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/30/2014
654. Kushida vs. Matt Jackson NJPW 5/30/2014
655. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/30/2014
656. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs. RVD & Sheamus WWE 6/2/2014
657. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 6/2/2014
658. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Luke Harper & Eric Rowan WWE 6/2/2014
6/3/2014
659. Taichi vs. Tiger IV NJPW 5/31/2014
660. Taka Michinoku vs. Ricochet NJPW 5/31/2014
661. Kushida vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/31/2014
662. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Matt Jackson NJPW 5/31/2014
663. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 5/31/2014
664. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/31/2014
665. Kenny Omega vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/31/2014
666. Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado NJPW 5/31/2014
667. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 5/31/2014
668. Rocky Romero vs. Taichi NJPW 6/3/2014
669. Nick Jackson vs. Tiger Mask IV NJPW 6/3/2014
670. Matt Jackson vs. Taka Michinoku NJPW 6/3/2014
671. Captain New Japan, Tomoaki Honma, Manabu Nakanishi, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 6/3/2014
672. Kushida vs. Bushi NJPW 6/3/2014
673. Kenny Omega vs. E Desperado NJPW 6/3/2014
674. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/3/2014
675. Alex Shelley vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/3/2014
6/4/2014
676. Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
677. Christopher Daniels & Kazarian vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
678. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
679. Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
680. Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
681. Masayuki Kono, Rene Dupree, & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry, & Taiyo Kea Wreste-1 3/2/2014
682. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. Jessie Godderz & Robbie E Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
683. Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
684. Magnus vs. Kai Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
6/5/2014
685. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 6/8/1990
686. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi AJPW 10/25/1995
687. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/3/1994
688. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen AJPW 4/21/1993
689. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama AJPW 2/27/2000
690. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue AJPW 9/10/1995
6/8/2014
691. BUSHI, Kenny Omega, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Don, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask NJPW 6/8/2014
692. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi vs Gedo & Rock Romero NJPW 6/8/2014
693. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata NJPW 6/8/2014
694. Kushida vs. Taichi NJPW 6/8/2014
695. Ricochet vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/8/2014
696. Jado & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 6/8/2014
697. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 6/8/2014
698. Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI NJPW 6/8/2014
699. Kushida vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/8/2014
6/11/2014
700. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 4/11/2014
*6/19/2014*
701. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 10/27/1996
702. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Giant WCW 10/27/1996
703. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho WCW 10/27/1996
704. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson WCW 10/27/1996
705. Steve McMichael & Chris Beniot WCW 10/27/1996
706. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 10/27/1996
707. Randy Savage vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 10/27/1996
*6/21/2014*
708. Alex Shelley & Kushida vs. Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 6/21/2014
709. Tetsuya Naito vs. Toma Tonga NJPW 6/21/2014
710. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata NJPW 6/21/2014
711. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer NJPW 6/21/2014
712. Kota Ibushi vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/21/2014
713. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 6/21/2014
714. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 6/21/2014
715. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe NJPW 6/21/2014
716. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 6/21/2014
*6/24/2014*
717. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 11/24/1996
718. Chris Jericho vs. Nick Patrick WCW 11/24/1996
719. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Giant WCW 11/24/1996
720. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Jacques Rougeaur & Carl Ouellet WCW 11/24/1996
721. Dean Malenko vs. Psychosis WCW 11/24/1996
722. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Meng & Barbarian vs. Jerry Sags & Brian Knobs WCW 11/24/1996
723. 60 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/24/1996
*6/26/2014*
724. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa WCW 12/29/1996
725. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Jushin Thunder Liger WCW 12/29/1996
726. Chris Beniot vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 12/29/1996
727. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs. Meng & Barbarian WCW 12/29/1996
728. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 12/29/1996
729. Lex Luger vs. The Giant WCW 12/29/1996
730. Roddy Piper vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan WCW 12/29/1996
*6/28/2014*
731. Mitsuya Nagai & Kengo Mashimo vs. Kento Miyahara & Menso-re Oyaji AJPW 6/15/2014
732. Ryuji Hijikata vs. Masao Inoue AJPW 6/15/2014
733. Osamu Nishimura & Koji Doi vs. Yutaka Yoshie & Masato Shibata AJPW 6/15/2014
734. Sushi vs. Kotaro Suzuki AJPW 6/15/2014
735. KENSO & Hideki Suzuki vs. Suwama & Hikaru Sato AJPW 6/15/2014
736. Jun Akiyama vs. Takao Omori AJPW 6/15/2014 
*6/29/2014*
737. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, & Tiger Mask IV vs. Fuego, Bushi, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 6/29/2014
738. Ryusuke Taguchi, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & Captain New Japan NJPW 6/29/2014
739. Yoshi-Hashi & Toru Yano vs. Takashi Iizuka & Minoru Suzuki NJPW 6/29/2014
740. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/29/2014
741. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kushida, & Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Naito Tetsuya NJPW 6/29/2014
742. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero, & Alex Koslov vs. Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Toma Tonga NJPW 6/29/2014
743. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 6/29/2014
744. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper WWE 6/29/2014
745. Naomi vs. Paige WWE 6/29/2014
746. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 6/29/2014
747. Stardust & Goldust vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel WWE 6/29/2014
748. Big E vs. Rusev WWE 6/29/2014
749. Summer Rae vs. Layla 6/29/2014
750. Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 6/29/2014
7/02/2014
751. Kenta vs. Bryan Danielson NOAH 10/13/2008
7/03/2014
752. shinya Ishikawa vs. Atsushi Maruyama BJW 6/15/2014
753. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Manabu Soya BJW 6/15/2014
754. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Daichi Hashimoto BJW 6/15/2014
755. Yuko Miyamoto vs. Ryuji Ito BJW 6/15/2014
7/05/2014
756. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Mascara Dorada vs. Bushi, Sho Tanaka, & Fuego NJPW 7/04/2014 
757. Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iisuka, & Taka Michinoku 
758. Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado NJPW 7/04/2014
759. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Naito Tetsuya vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/04/2014
760. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero, & Alex Koslav vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 7/04/2014
761. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, Captain New Japan, & Ryusuke vs. Hiroshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 7/04/2014 
762. Kushida vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 7/04/2014
7/09/2014
763. Masaaki Mochizuki & Mr. High Tension Kotoka vs. Don Fujii & Ryotsu Shimizu Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
764. Super Sisha vs. Jimmy Kagetora Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
765. CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Gamma & Yosuke Santa Maria Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
766. Yamato & Naruki Doi vs. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Me & Jimmy Susumu Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
767. BxB Hulk vs. Kzy Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
768. T-Hawk, Eita, & U-T vs. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, & Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
769. Jun Akiyama vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/17/2003
770. Keiji Mutoh vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 8/11/1991
771. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 08/03/1993
772. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 08/01/1998
773. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Osamu Nishimura NJPW 08/06/2001
7/10/2014
774. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 08/15/2014
7/12/2014
775. Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 08/13/2006
776. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 08/12/2007
777. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 0/8/08/2010
778. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 08/03/2012
7/13/2014
779. Yagi & Nouchi vs. Maekawa & Tamada JWP 5/22/1994
780. Bolshoi Kid vs. Command Bolshoi JWP 5/22/1994
781. Cuty Suzuki vs. Takako Inoue JWP 5/22/1994
782. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Chigusa Nagayo JWP 5/22/1994
783. Candy Okutsu vs. Kyoko Inoue JWP 5/22/1994
784. Devil Masami & Bull Nakano vs. Fukuoka & Hasegawa JWP 5/22/1994
785. Aja Kong vs. Dynamite Kansai JWP 5/22/1994
7/20/2014
786. Fandango vs. Adam Rose WWE 7/20/2014
787. Cameron vs. Naomi WWE 7/20/2014
788. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan WWE 7/20/2014
789. Paige vs. AJ Lee WWE 7/20/2014
790. Jack Swagger vs. Rusev WWE 7/20/2014
791. Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho WWE 7/20/2014
792. Intercontinental Battle Royal WWE 7/20/2014
793. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton WWE 7/20/2014
7/21/2014
794. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/21/2014
795. Shelton Benjamin vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/21/2014
796. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/21/2014
797. Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 7/21/2014
798. Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/21/2014
799. Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/21/2014
800. Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 7/21/2014
801. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/21/2014
802. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/21/2014
803. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/21/2014
7/23/2014
804. Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/23/2014
805. Shelton Benjamin vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/23/2014
806. Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/23/2014
807. Tetsuya Naito vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/23/2014
808. Yuji Nagata vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/23/2014
809. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/23/2014
810. Toru Yano vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/23/2014
811. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/23/2014
812. Togi Makabe vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/23/2014
813. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/23/2014
7/24/2014
814. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brodie Lee Chikara 9/7/2008
815. Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk AJPW 11/30/1981
816. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk vs. Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka AJPW 12/13/1981
7/25/2014
817. Tomoaki Honma vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/25/2014
818. Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/25/2014
819. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/25/2014
820. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 7/25/2014
821. Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/25/2014
822. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. 7/25/2014
823. Yuji Nagata vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/25/2014
824. Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/25/2014
825. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 7/25/2014
826. Togi Makabe vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/25/2014
7/26/2014
827. Satoshi Kojima vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/26/2014
828. Shelton Benjamin vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/26/2014
829. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/26/2014
830. Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/26/2014
831. Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/26/2014
832. Togi Makabe vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/26/2014
833. Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 7/26/2014
834. Tetsuya Naito vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/26/2014
835. Kazuchika Okada vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/26/2014
836. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/26/2014
7/28/2014
837. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/28/2014
838. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/28/2014
839. Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/28/2014
840. Minoru Suzuki vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/28/2014
841. Toru Yano vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/28/2014
842. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 7/28/2014
843. Hirooki Goto vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/28/2014
844. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/28/2014
845. Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 7/28/2014
846. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/28/2014
7/31/2014
847. Doc Gallows vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/31/2014
848. Yuji Nagata vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/31/2014
849. Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/31/2014
850. Satoshi Kojima vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/31/2014
851. Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/31/2014
852. Minoru Suzuki vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/31/2014
853. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 7/31/2014
854. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/31/2014
855. Kazuchika Okada vs. Yano Toru NJPW 7/31/2014
856. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/31/2014


----------



## GREEK FREAK

2014 Match List


Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14[/b
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
April 20th 
Hog Wild 96
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
Nitro – 9/16/96
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
Impact – 4/24/14
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
April 27th 
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
TNA Sacrifice 14
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
Raw – 9/22/97 
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
Smackdown – 4/27/00
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman *


*


Spoiler:  May



May
Impact – 5/1/14
628. Gunner vs. Mr. Anderson
629. Gunner vs. Bobby Roode
630. Willow vs. James Storm
631. The BroMans vs. The Wolves and Sanada
632. Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
NXT – 5/1/14
633. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch 
634. Natalya vs. Layla
May 3rd 
635. Big Show vs. Floyd “Money” Mayweather – Wrestlemania XXIV
May 4th
636. The Shield vs. Ryback and Team Hell No – TLC Match – TLC 2012
637. Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H – Steel Cage Match – Extreme Rules 2013
Extreme Rules 2014
638. Hornswoggle vs. El Torito – WeeLC Match 
639. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
640. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods
641. Big E vs. Bad News Barrett - Intercontinental Championship
642. The Shield vs. Evolution 
643. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - Steel Cage Match
644. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - Diva’s Championship
645. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Extreme Rules Match 
May 5th
Raw – 5/5/2014
646. United States Championship 20 Man Battle Royal
647. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
648. Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback
649. Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
650. Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio
651. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E - Intercontinental Championship
May 6th
Main Event 
652. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
653. Natalya, Naomi, and Cameron vs. Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, and Aksana 
654. Goldust vs. Curtis Axel
Halloween Havoc 96
655. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho 
656. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson
May 7th
Smackdown – 2/1/01
657. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz (WWF Tag Team Champinship – Tables Match)
658. Ivory vs. Lita vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship Match)
659. Edge and Christian vs. APA
660. Chris Jericho vs. Tazz
661. Big Show vs. Billy Gunn 
662. Undertaker and Kane vs. Haku and Rikishi (First Blood Match)
663. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship Match)
664. Triple H vs. John Morrison (Smackdown – Tables Match)
May 12th 
Raw – 5/12/14
665. John Cena and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
666. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
667. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
668. Sheamus vs. Ryback
669. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
670. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes
671. Batista vs. Roman Reigns 
May 13th 
Main Event – 5/13/14
672. Alicia Fox vs. Emma 
673. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
May 14th 
Raw – 4/8/13
674. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton
675. Fandango vs. Kofi Kingston 
676. Rhodes Scholars and Bella Twins vs. Tons of Funk and Funkadactyls 
677. John Cena vs. Mark Henry
678. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger (Raw - 5/12/14)
May 15th 
Impact - 5/15/14
679. Willow vs. Magnus and Bram
680. Crazy Steve vs. Kazarian 
681. Mr. Anderson vs. James Storm
682. DJ Z vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (X Division Championship)
683. Eric Young vs. MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
May 16th 
Smackdown – 5/16/14
684. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
685. El Torito vs. Heath Slater 
686. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (Special Guest Ref: Eva Marie)
687. Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista 
688. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
689. Cesaro vs. R-Truth 
690. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
Summerslam 2002
691. Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio 
692. Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho 
May 19th
Raw – 5/19/14
693. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
694. Big E vs. Ryback (Beat the Clock Challenge)
695. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
696. Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio (Beat the Clock Challenge)
697. Seth Rollins vs. Batista 
698. Alicia Fox vs. Paige
699. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat the Clock Challenge)
700. John Cena vs. Luke Harper
May 20th 
Unforgiven 2006
701. Johnny Nitro vs. Jeff Hardy (Intercontinental Championship)
702. Umaga vs. Kane
703. The Spirit Squad vs. The Highlanders (World Tag Team Championship)
704. Triple H and Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon, and Big Show (2 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match)
705. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship)
706. Randy Orton vs. Carlito 
707. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship TLC Match)
The Great American Bash 2004
708. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Rene Dupree vs. Booker T (United States Championship)
709. Charlie Haas vs. Luther Reigns 
710. Torrie Wilson vs. Sable
Raw – 10/20/01[/i]
711. Molly Holly, Lita, Jacqueline vs. Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, and Ivory
712. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sara
May 26th
Raw 5-26-14
713. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
714. Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae 
715. El Torito vs. Drew McIntyre 
716, Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
717. Randy Orton and Batista vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust
718. Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
719. Alicia Fox vs. Emma
720. Adam Rose vs. Davy Crockett (Damien Sandow)
721. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio
May 27th 
Main Event – 5/27/14
722. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel
723. R-Truth vs. D-Sizzle (Damien Sandow)
724. Brie Bella vs. Natalya 
725. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Harper and Rowan)
Smackdown – 12/13/01
726. Kurt Angle and William Regal vs. Rikishi and Edge
727. Taijiri vs.Crash (Cruiserweight Championship)
728. Jeff Hardy vs. Test
729. The Dudley Boyz and Christian vs. Scotty 2 Hotty, Albert, and Tazz
730. Matt Hardy vs. Bradshaw 
731. Chris Jericho and The Undertaker vs. The Rock and Rob Van Dam
ECW TV
732. Eddy Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko (ECW Television Championship)
May 28th
Raw – 1/9/06
733. Trish Stratus vs. Ashley (Women’s Championship)
734. Rob Conway vs. Chavo Guerrero 
735. Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels vs. Carlito and Chris Masters
May 31st
736. The Mexicools vs. bWo (Great American Bash 2005)





Spoiler:  June



June 1st
NXT Takeover
737. Adam Rose vs. Camacho 
738. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and El Local (NXT Tag Team Championship)
739. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship #1 Contenders Match)
740. Charlotte vs. Natalya (NXT Women’s Champion) 
741. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
Payback 2014
742. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (Mask vs. Hair)
743. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
744. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel 
745. Rusev vs. Big E
746. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
747. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
748. John Cena vs. Brya Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
749. The Shield vs. Evolution (No Holds Barred Elimination Match)
June 2nd 
Raw 6/2/14
750. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro and Bad News Barrett
751. Kofi Kingston vs. Bo Dallas
752. John Cena vs. Kane
753. Los Matadores vs. 3MB
754. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
755. Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger 
756. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
757. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Money in the Bank Qualifying match)
758. Rybaxel vs. Goldust and Sin Cara 
June 12th
NXT – 6/12/14 
759. Paige, Emma, and Bayley vs. The BFF’s (Charlotte, Summer Rae, Sasha Banks)
760. Colin Cassidy vs. Sylvester Lefort 
761. Sami Zayn vs. Mr. NXT 
762. Adrian Nevielle vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
June 16th
Raw – 6/16/14
763. Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler 
764. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett 
765. Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus 
766. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
767. Adam Rose and Summer Rae vs. Fandango and Layla 
768. WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Battle Royal 
769. Cameron vs. Paige 
770. Goldust and StarDust vs. Rybaxel 
771. John Cena vs. Kane (Stretcher Match)
June 18th
Raw – 9/27/99
772. Big Show vs. Chris Jericho
773. D’Lo Brown vs. Steve Blackman (European Championship)
774. New Age Outlaws vs. X-Pac and Kane 
775. Ivory vs. Mae Young and Fabulous Moolah (Handicap Evening Gown Match)
776. Jeff Jarrett and Tom Prichard vs. Chyna and Debra
777. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship)

778. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship – Bash at the Beach 94)

Smackdown – 7/27/00
779. Hardy Boyz vs. Lo Down
780. Grand Masta Sexay vs. Taz
June 19th
Impact – 6/19/14
781. Eric Young vs. Kenny King (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
782. The Wolves vs. Austin Aries and Samoa Joe vs. Willow and Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
783. The Wolves vs. Magnus and Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
784. Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
June 22nd
785. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Edge vs. Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 21)
786. Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Ric Flair (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 22)
787. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 23)
788. John Morrison vs. Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Chris Jericho (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXIV)
June 23rd
Raw – 6/23/14
789. Jimmy Uso vs. Luke Harper
790. Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan 
791. Naomi vs. Alicia Fox
792. Bo Dallas vs. Titus O’Neil 
793. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
794. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
795. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger
796. Big E vs. Damien Sandow 
797. John Cena, Sheamus, and Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, and Randy Orton

798. CM Punk vs. Mark Henry vs. MVP vs. Finlay vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Christian vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXV)
799. Kofi Kingston vs. MVP vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Matt Hardy vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Christian (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 26)
June 24th
800. Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010) 
801. Randy Orton vs. The Miz vs. Mark Henry vs. Ted DiBiase vs. John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Edge(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010)
June 25th
Money in the Bank 2011
802. Sin Cara vs. Wade Barrett vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Sheamus vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match) 
803. Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly (Divas Championship) 
804. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. R-Truth vs. Alex Riley vs. The Miz vs. Rey Mysterio(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
805. Randy Orton vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship) 
806. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship)

June 26th
NXT – 6/26/14
807. Xavier Woods vs. Bull Dempsey 
808. Summer Rae vs. Becky Lynch 
809. Collin Cassidy vs. Sawyer Fulton 
810. Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam
Impact – 6/26/14
811. Taryn Terrell and Gail Kim vs. The Beautiful People
812. Sanada vs. DJ Z vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve
June 27th
813. Dolph Ziggler vs. Santino Marella vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Sin Cara vs. Tensai vs. Christian (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
814. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Big Show vs. John Cena (WWE Championship Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
June 29th 
815. Fandango vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Jack Swagger vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
816. Rob Van Dam vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. CM Punk (All Star Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
Money in the Bank 2014
817. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
818. Paige vs. Naomi (Divas Championship)
819. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
820. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
821. Rybaxel vs. Star Dust and Goldust
822. Rusev vs. Big E 
823. Summer Rae vs. Layla (Special Referee: Fandango)
824. Sheamus vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Cesaro vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match)
June 30th
Raw 6/30/14
825. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam 
826. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
827. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi and Cameron 
828. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston 
829. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow 
830. Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler 
831. Rybaxel vs. Stardust and Goldust 
832. Paige vs. AJ Lee (Diva’s Championship)
833. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton





Spoiler:  July



July 1st
Main Event – 7/1/14
834. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods 
835. Nikki Bella and Alicia Fox vs. Naomi and Cameron 
836. Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam, Big E vs. Cesaro, Ryback, Curtis Axel 
July 7th
Raw – 7/7/14
837. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos 
838. Rusev vs. Rob Van Dam
839. Randy Orton vs. Dean Ambrose 
840. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
841. Sheamus vs. Damien Sandow 
842. The Miz vs. Chris Jericho 
843. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Naomi and Cameron 
844. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston
845. Bo Dallas vs. El Torito 
846. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins 

847. The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy (Undisputed Championship – Ladder Match – Raw 7/1/02)
848. Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero (No Disqualification – Smackdown 9/26/02)
July 8th
Main Event – 7/8/14
849. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (United States Championship – Last Man Standing Match) 
850. Nikki Bella vs. Eva Marie, Summer Rae, Naomi, Natalya, and Rosa Mendes 
851. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – Judgment Day 09)
July 9th
Halloween Havoc 96
852. Steve McMichael and Chris Benoit vs. The Faces of Fear
853. Harlem Heat vs. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash (WCW Tag Team Championships)
854. Hulk Hogan vs. Macho Man (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

855. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Summerslam 2005)
856. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Steel Cage Match - Unforgiven 2005)

July 10th
857. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE Championship – Extreme Rules Match – One Night Stand 2006)
July 14th
Raw – 7/14/14
858. Sheamus vs. The Miz
859. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
860. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
861. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Cameron 
862. Cesaro vs. Big E
863. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
864. Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
865. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins, Randy Orton, and Kane

866. Ric Flair vs. Sting (Nitro – 9/5/95)
867. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (Nitro)
868. Hulk Hogan vs. Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Nitro – 7/6/98)
July 16th
Raw – 7/1/02
869. Rob Van Dam vs. William Regal 
870. Bubba and Spike Dudley vs. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit 
871. Booker T vs. Big Show
July 20th
Battleground 2013 
872. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins (WWE Tag Team Championship)
873. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
Battleground 2014
874. Adam Rose vs. Fandango
875. Naomi vs. Cameron
876. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
877. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
878. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
879. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
880. Intercontinental Championship Battle Royal 
881. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
July 21st
Raw – 7/21/14
882. Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton
883. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox, Eva Marie, Cameron, Rosa Mendes 
884. Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow 
885. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler
886. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Emma and Natalya 
887. Fandango vs. Zack Ryder
888. RybAxel vs. Big E and Kofi Kingston
889. Rusev vs. The Great Khali 
890. Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro 
July 27th 
Summer Slam 2013
891. Kane vs. Bray Wyatt (Ring of Fire Match)
892. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow 
893. Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship Match)
894. Brie Bella vs. Natalya
895. Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification) 
896. Dolph Ziggler and Kaitlyn vs. Big E Langston and AJ Lee
897. John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Championship – Special Guest Ref: Triple H) 
World War 3 96
898. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon (J Crown Championship)
899. Nick Patrick vs. Chris Jericho (One Arm Tied Behind My Back Match)
900. Giant vs. Jeff Jarrett 
July 28th
Raw – 7/28/14
901. John Cena vs. Cesaro
902. The Miz, Curtis Axel, Ryback vs. Dolph Ziggler and The Usos
903. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
904. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
905. Fandango vs. Diego 
906. Natalya and Naomi vs. Cameron and Alicia Fox
907. Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins 
July 29th
Main Event – 7/29/14
908. The Usos vs. RybAxel
909. Slater and The Gator vs. Zack Ryder and Tyson Kidd
910. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
July 30th 
NXT – 7/24/14
911. Kalisto and Sin Cara vs. The Vaudevillains
912. Adrain Neville vs. Rusev 
Raw – 8/11/97
913. The Road Warriors vs. The Godwins 
914. Scott Putski vs. Tony Williams
915. Flash Funk vs. Brian Pillman
916. Owen Hart & Davey Boy Smith vs. The Patriot & Ken Shamrock
917. Faarooq vs. Chainz
918. Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind
Smackdown – 9/11/03
919. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. Tajiri and Nunzio
920. Shaniqua vs. Dawn Marie
921. Chris Benoit vs. Rhyno
922. Eddie Guerrero vs. John Cena (Latino Heat Parking Lot Brawl)
923. APA vs. Matt Hardy and Shannon Moore



Total: 923*


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

1108 !



Spoiler: My List



JAN

Hiromitsu Kanehara Produce U-SPIRITS again 09.03.2013
1 Hans Nijman vs. Minoru Suzuki
2 Katsunori Kikuno vs. Takafumi Ito

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #749 27.12.2013
3 Big E. Langston (w/John Cena & Mark Henry) vs. Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
4 Mark Henry (w/Big E. Langston & John Cena) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
5 John Cena (w/Big E. Langston & Mark Henry) vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1075 30.12.2013
6 CM Punk vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)
7 Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler
8 Big E. Langston (c) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae) (Intercontinental Title Match)
9 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
10 Brodus Clay vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
11 Aksana, Alicia Fox, Kaitlyn, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae vs. Eva Marie, The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron &Naomi)
12 Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
13 Daniel Bryan vs. Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
14 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan

WWE NXT #81 01.01.2014
15 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston
16 Emma vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
17 Mason Ryan vs. Tyler Breeze
18 Leo Kruger vs. Sami Zayn (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2014
19 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine & Yohei Komatsu
20 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match)
21 Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
22 Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
23 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
24 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Great Muta & Toru Yano
25 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (King Of Destroyer Match)
26 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
27 Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
28 Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
29 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

U-Style 06.04.2003
30 Kiyoshi Tamura vs Dokonjonosuke Mishima 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1076 - Old School RAW 06.01.2014
31 Rey Mysterio & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
32 Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel (w/Ryback)
33 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara
34 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
35 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) (Special Referee: Sgt. Slaughter)
36 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
37 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rikishi & Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
38 CM Punk (w/Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

JWP Tsubasa Kuragaki 15th Anniversary ~ WINGS! 14.10.2013
39 Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi
40 KAZUKI, Rydeen Hagane & Sachie Abe vs. Rabbit Miu, Tsukushi & Yako Fujigasaki
41 GAMI vs. Leon
42 Kagetsu & Manami Katsu vs. Command Bolshoi & Kyoko Inoue
43 Kayoko Haruyama vs. Tsubasa Kuragaki
44 Kana (c) vs. Hanako Nakamori (JWP Openweight Title Match) 

BJW 14.12.2013
45 Atsushi Ohashi & MEN's Teioh vs. Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa)
46 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Heisei Yakuza Duo (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Shuji Ishikawa
47 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final Match)
48 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final / BJW Tag Team Title 200 Lighttubes Counter & Bring Your Weapon Death Match)
49 Daichi Hashimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
50 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito (Barbed Wire Board & TLC Death Match)
51 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Final / BJW Tag Team Title Match)

ZERO-ONE Truth Century Creation II
52 Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
53 Alexander Otsuka vs. Takashi Sugiura
54 Shinya Hashimoto & Tadao Yasuda vs. Masao Inoue & Tamon Honda
55 Mitsuharu Misawa & Takeshi Rikio vs. Kazunari Murakami & Naoya Ogawa

WWE Monday Night RAW #1074 23.12.2013
56 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry

UWF Fighting Against The Midsummer 13.08.1988
57 Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada

NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 6 23.12.2013
58 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
59 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

WWE NXT #82 08.01.2014
60 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
61 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
62 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
63 Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd 
64 Camacho & Hunico vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (Tornado Tag Team Match)

BattlARTS Once Upon A Time BattlARTS ~Remember That Time~ 05.11.2011
65 Keita Yano vs. Kenji Takeshima
66 Aki Shizuku vs. Kana
67 Junji Tanaka & Kengo Mashimo vs. Ryuji Hijikata & Takeshi Ono
68 Alexander Otsuka & Ryuji Walter vs. Sanchu Tsubakichi & Super Tiger (Special Referee: Chocoball Mukai)
69 Katsumi Usuda & Yujiro Yamamoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru
70 Manabu Suruga vs. Munenori Sawa
71 Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa

UWF May History 2nd 21.05.1989
72 Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki
73 Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
74 Yoji Anjo vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
75 Johnny Barrett vs. Nobuhiko Takada
76 Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki 

IMPACT Wrestling #496 09.01.2014
77 AJ Styles (c) vs. Magnus (c) (TNAW World Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match)

ROH Final Battle 2013 14.12.2013
78 Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy
79 Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young (Strap Match)
80 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
81 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (Stretcher Match)
82 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Outlaw Inc. (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
83 Matt Taven (w/Kasey Ray, Scarlett Bordeaux & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Match)
84 BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
85 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Three Way Match)

OZ Academy Wednesday The Final Battle!! 24.04.2013
86 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) vs. Aja Kong & Hikaru Shida (OZ Academy Tag Team Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2013 In Yokohama Vol. 2 05.10.2013
87 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Takeshi Morishima

BJW 25.09.2013
88 Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block B Match)
89 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block A Match)

ROH Honor In The Heart Of Texas 01.06.2013
90 Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven (Proving Ground Match)
91 ACH vs. Jay Lethal

EVOLVE 20 30.05.2013
92 Eita vs. Tomahawk TT

WWE Monday Night RAW #1077 13.01.2014
93 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
94 Damien Sandow vs. John Cena
95 Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter) vs. The Big Show
96 CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
97 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
98 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton
99 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
100 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
101 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (Steel Cage Match)

NJPW King Of Sports 28.03.2004
102 Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Manabu Nakanishi (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
103 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazunari Murakami (U-30 Openweight Title Cage Match)
104 Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Bob Sapp (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWX There Goes The Neighborhood 18.08.2012
105 Kevin Steen (c) vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH World Title Match)

NJPW Wrestling World 2001 04.01.2001
106 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
107 Keiji Muto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Manabu Nakanishi

NJPW Summer Night Fever In Kokugikan - Tag 1 19.08.1987
108 Akira Maeda, Kengo Kimura, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Keiji Muto, Seiji Sakaguchi& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 22 09.06.1987
109 Riki Choshu vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

WWE NXT #83 15.01.2014
110 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze
111 CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan
112 Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley
113 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
114 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))
115 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW New Year Dash 1986 - Tag 27 06.02.1986
116 Antonio Inoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 3 03.04.1983
117 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Nexess VI 14.05.2005
118 Alexander Otsuka vs. Minoru Suzuki

NJPW New Wave Dash 1986 - Tag 20 26.03.1986
119 Akira Maeda, Kazuo Yamazaki, Nobuhiko Takada, Osamu Kido & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Kengo Kimura, Tatsumi Fujinami & Umanosuke Ueda (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 19 21.04.1983
120 Riki Choshu (c) vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1078 20.01.2014
121 Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
122 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
123 Billy Gunn (w/The Road Dogg) vs. CM Punk
124 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
125 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
126 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
127 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

ROH 8th Anniversary Show 13.02.2010
128 Davey Richards (w/Shane Hagadorn) vs. El Generico (w/Colt Cabana)

NJPW 5th Madison Square Garden Series - Tag 28 01.04.1982
129 Andre The Giant vs. Killer Khan (MSG Series 1982 Final Match)

ROH Reborn: Stage Two 24.04.2004
130 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (c) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) (ROH Tag Team Title Match)

UWF Fighting Prospect - Tag 4 06.09.1985
131 Nobuhiko Takada vs. Super Tiger

NJPW 27.06.1989
132 Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu

ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV 19.03.2011
133 Roderick Strong (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH World Title Match)

UWF Fighting Tropical Road - Tag 3 17.07.1985
134 Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara 

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2005 - Tag 2 19.02.2005
135 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Death Match Kings (Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Block F First Round Match)

IWA Mid-South Something To Prove 11.06.2005
136 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

IWA Mid-South New Year's Resolution: Revenge! 12.01.2006
137 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff 26.01.2014
138 Cody Rhodes & Goldust (c) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 26.01.2014
139 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show
141 Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)
142 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alexander Rusev vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Batista vs. Big E. Langston vs. CM Punk vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. El Torito vs. Erick Rowan vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Kane vs. Kevin Nash vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Roman Reigns vs. Ryback vs. Seth Rollins vs.Sheamus vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz (Royal Rumble Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1079 27.01.2014
143 Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
144 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. R-Truth
145 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland Match)
146 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
147 Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
148 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
149 AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
150 Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) 
(Elimination Chamber Qualifying Six Man Tag Team Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1029 11.02.2013
151 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus



FEB

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 01.02.2014
152 Colt Cabana vs. Drew Gulak (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
153 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, The Brown Morning Of Belarus & The Proletarit Boar Of Moldovia) (w/The Polar Baron)
154 Hallowicked vs. Mike Bennett
155 Dasher Hatfield vs. Eddie Kingston
156 Eric Corvis vs. Sonjay Dutt
157 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Shynron (No Disqualification Match)
158 Joe Pittman (c) vs. Heidi Lovelace (WIH La Copa Idolo Title Match)
159 The Batiri (Kobald, Kodama & Obariyon) & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant), The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) & Icarus

ROH Wrestlerave 2003 28.06.2003 
160 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Dan Maff (ROH World Title Match)

TCW Show 14-01
161 Lance Hoyt vs. Steve Anthony

TCW Show 13-29
162 Lance Hoyt vs. Antonio Garza

WWF on MSG Network 16.06.1984
163 Sgt. Slaughter vs. The Iron Sheik (w/Freddie Blassie) (Boot Camp Match)

ROH War Of The Wire 29.11.2003
164 Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) vs. Steve Corino (No Ropes Barbed Wire Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1981 - Tag 29 23.09.1981
165 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen
166 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 11 27.02.2000
167 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa
168 Vader (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW 40th Anniversary Tour ~ Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 7 23.12.2012
169 Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Monday Night RAW #1080 03.02.2014
170 Big E. Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
171 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
172 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match)
173 Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder
174 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
175 Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
176 Aksana (w/Alicia Fox) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
177 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

ROH Hell Freezes Over 14.01.2006
178 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 - Tag 1 24.02.2006
179 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Team WWF (Colt CaBunny (Joker) & CP Munk (Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2006 First Round Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #754 31.01.2014
180 Antonio Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
181 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
182 Damien Sandow vs. Kofi Kingston
183 Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2005 - Tag 1 08.10.2005
184 Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA

CZW Wanted 09.03.2013
185 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sami Callihan 

Riki Pro 1st Anniversary Of Riki Pro! 14.08.2005
186 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Riki Choshu

CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11.03.2006
187 BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston & Ruckus) & Necro Butcher vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Roderick Strong)

ROH Best In The World 25.03.2006
188 Chris Hero & Necro Butcher vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze
189 Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher

WWE NXT #84 22.01.2014
190 Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake
191 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
192 Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker
193 Natalya (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
194 Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

WWE NXT #85 29.01.2014
195 John Icarino & Mike Cuellari vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
196 Camacho vs. Corey Graves
197 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
198 Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze
199 CJ Parker vs. The Miz
200 Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch

NJPW Battle Rush 1995 - Tag 3 16.04.1995
201 Shinya Hashimoto (c) vs. Lord Steven Regal (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
202 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Keiji Muto

NJPW The New Beginning In Hiroshima 09.02.2014
203 El Desperado & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
204 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
205 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
206 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver
207 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
208 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
209 BULLET CLUB (King Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
210 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
211 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
212 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1081 10.02.2014
213 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
214 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
215 Christian & Sheamus vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
216 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
217 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
218 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE United States Title Match)
219 AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox (w/Tamina Snuka) vs. Cameron & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) (w/Eva Marie)
220 John Cena vs. Randy Orton

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
221 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
222 Antonio Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
223 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
224 Christian vs. Randy Orton

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2014
225 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
226 Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI
227 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer & Minoru Suzuki)
228 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
229 Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
230 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
231CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
232 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
233 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
234 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1082 17.02.2014
235 Christian vs. Daniel Bryan
236 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
237 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
238 Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
239 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
240 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Big E
241 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. John Cena
242 Los Matadores & Sin Cara (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
243 Billy Gunn (w/Road Dogg) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
244 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013

245 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage
246 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
247 Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa
248 Davey Richards vs. Johnny Gargano
249 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
250 ACH vs. Michael Elgin
251 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
252 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)

WWE NXT #86 05.02.2014
253 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
254 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
255 Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort
256 Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd
257 Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves

WWE NXT #87 12.02.2014
258 Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae (w/Charlotte) vs. Bayley, Emma & Natalya
259 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
260 CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger
261 Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

Tokyo Gurentai Tokyo Dream 2013 04.12.2013
262 Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (UWF Rules Match)

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 23.02.2014
263 Big E (c) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
264 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
265 Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil
266 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
267 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Cameron (WWE Divas Title Match)
268 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
269 Randy Orton (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Elimination Chamber Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1083 24.02.2014
270 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
271 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
272 Christian vs. Sheamus
273 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
274 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Summer Rae (w/Fandango)
275 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
276 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE NXT #88 19.02.2014
277 Casey Marion & Mike Lebosca vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
278 Emma (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
279 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT ArRIVAL 27.02.2014
280 Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn
281 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
282 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
283 Paige (c) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
284 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
285 Bo Dallas (c) vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT Title Ladder Match)

MAR

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 2 21.12.2013
286 B-Boy & Willie Mack vs. PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
287 Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa
288 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
289 ACH vs. Chris Hero
290 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
291 Davey Richards vs. Ricochet
292 Candice LeRae, Drake Younger & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
293Adam Cole (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG World Title Match)

WCW The Great American Bash 1996 16.06.1996
294 Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan (w/Jimmy Hart) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1084 03.03.2014
295 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
296 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
297 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
298 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
299 Christian vs. Sheamus
300 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
301 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
302 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
303 Batista vs. Daniel Bryan

WCW Beach Blast 1992 20.06.1992
304 Flyin' Brian (c) vs. Scotty Flamingo (WCW World Light Heavyweight Title Match)
305 Ron Simmons vs. Terrance Taylor
306 Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Alexander Bagwell
307 Cactus Jack vs. Sting (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
308 Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man Challenge Match)
309 Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Steve Austin) (w/Paul E. Dangerously) (Special Referee: Ole Anderson)
310 The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) (c) vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy (WCW World Tag Team Title Match)

TNA Lockdown 2014 09.03.2014
311 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) & Chris Sabin vs. Nakanoue, Sanada & The Great Muta (Six Man Tag Team Steel Cage Match)
312 Manik vs. Tigre Uno (Steel Cage Match)
313 Gunner vs. James Storm (Last Man Standing Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1085 10.03.2014
314 Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Hulk Hogan)
315 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
316 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
317 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (w/Dean Ambrose)
318 AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
319 Christian vs. Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
320 Batista & Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show

PWG DDT4 2014 31.01.2014
321 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
322 PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
323 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
324 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
325 Adam Thornstowe vs. Tommaso Ciampa
326 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
327 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
328 Chris Hero vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Four Way Match)
329 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 Final Match)

SHIMMER Volume 9 07.04.2007
330 Amazing Kong vs. MsChif

NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show 06.03.2014
331 Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi)
332 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi
333 BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask
334 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi
335 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
336 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
337 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
338 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG Matt Rushmore 19.10.2013 
339 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #757 21.02.2014
340 Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
341 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
342 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
343 Dolph Ziggler vs. Titus O'Neil
344 Jimmy Uso vs. The Road Dogg
345 Christian vs. Sheamus

WWF WrestleMania V - "The Mega-Powers Explode" 02.04.1989
346 Hercules vs. King Haku (w/Bobby Heenan)
347 The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) vs. The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) (w/Slick)
348 Brutus Beefcake vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil)
349 The Bushwhackers (Butch & Luke) vs. The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques Rougeau & Raymond Rougeau)
350 Mr. Perfect vs. The Blue Blazer
351 Demolition (Ax & Smash) (c) vs. Mr. Fuji & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (WWF World Tag Team Title Three On Two Handicap Match)
352 Dino Bravo (w/Frenchy Martin) vs. Ronnie Garvin
353 Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) vs. The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/Bobby Heenan)
354 Andre The Giant (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Jake Roberts (Special Referee: Big John Studd)
355 Greg Valentine & The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
356 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan) (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)
357 Bad News Brown vs. Jim Duggan
358 Bobby Heenan (w/The Brooklyn Brawler) vs. The Red Rooster
359 Randy Savage (c) vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #89 06. 03.2014
360 Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
361 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma
362 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
363 Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake
364 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

WWE NXT #90 13. 03.2014
365 Paige vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
366 Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
367 Mason Ryan vs. Wesley Blake
368 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
369 Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady

WWE Main Event #76 11.03.2014
370 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Natalya (WWE Divas Title Match)

ROH on SBG #124 01.02.2014
371 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong

CZW Answering The Challenge 11.01.2014
372 Biff Busick (w/Niles Sozio) vs. Chris Dickinson

WWE Monday Night RAW #1086 17.03.2014
373 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
374 Sheamus (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Showdown Match)
375 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)
376 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
377 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi
378 Alberto Del Rio, Curtis Axel, Damien Sandow & Ryback vs. Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry & The Big Show
379 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Kofi Kingston

Dragon Gate Champion Gate In Osaka 2014 - Tag 2 02.03.2014
380 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Ricochet (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

AJPW 31.08.1985
381 Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk
382 Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (PWF Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #91 20.03.2014
383 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
384 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
385 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
386 Aiden English vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Outbreak 02.03.2014
387 Kikutaro vs. Ryota Hama
388 Manabu Soya & Seiki Yoshioka vs. KAZMA SAKAMOTO & Ryouji Sai
389 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
390 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) vs. Junior Stars (Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka)
391 Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
392 Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
393 Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki
394 Desperado (Masayuki Kono & Rene Dupree) & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea
395 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) vs. The BroMans (Jessie Godderz & Robbie E) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Dance)
396 Austin Aries (c) vs. Seiya Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Match)
397 Magnus (c) vs. KAI (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor IV 03.04.2009
398 KENTA (w/Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Davey Richards (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH One Year Anniversary Show 08.02.2003
399 AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (ROH Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor 31.03.2006
400 Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Do FIXER (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito)

ROH This Means War 29.10.2005
401 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) 

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 1 15.03.2014
402 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
403 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
404 Karl Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
405 Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match) 
406 Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
407 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
408 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
409 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 6 22.03.2014
410 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
411 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
412 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
413 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
414 Prince Devitt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)

ROH Final Battle 2005 17.12.2005
415 KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki (w/Ricky Reyes) (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

AJW 24.01.1994
416 Aja Kong (c) vs. Yumiko Hotta (WWWA World Title Match)

ECW on Sci Fi #43 03.04.2007
417 The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer) vs. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von &Matt Striker) (Extreme Rules Eight Man Tag Team Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 7 23.03.2014
418 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
419 Minoru Suzuki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
420 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Final Match)
421 CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
422 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi& Ryusuke Taguchi
423 CHAOS (Gedo, Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito

WWE Monday Night RAW #1087 24.03.2014
424 Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Fatal Four Way Match)
425 Damien Sandow vs. Sin Cara (w/Scooby Doo)
426 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
427 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
428 The Big Show vs. Titus O'Neil
429 John Cena vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
430 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
431 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins) (w/Roman Reigns)

NJPW New Year Dash 05.01.2014
432 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
433 Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka
434 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma)
435 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998 25.10.1998 
436 Chris Jericho (c) vs. Raven (WCW World Television Title Match)
437 Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Main Event #78 25.03.2014
438 Big E (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)

WCW Starrcade 1999
439 Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

WCW Monday NITRO #222 20.12.1999 
440 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
441 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000 14.05.2000
442 Steve Corino (w/Jack Victory) vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri
443 Balls Mahoney vs. Masato Tanaka

WCW Monday NITRO #76 24.02.1997
444 Jeff Jarrett & Steve McMichael vs. The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock)
445 Galaxy vs. Jim Duggan
446 Hugh Morrus vs. Joe Gomez
447 Ice-Train vs. La Parka
448 Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. The Faces Of Fear (Meng & The Barbarian)
449 Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Misterio Jr.
450 Prince Iaukea (c) vs. Pat Tanaka (WCW World Television Title Match)
451 Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon
452 Diamond Dallas Page vs. Squire David Taylor
453 Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) vs. Lex Luger & The Giant

NOAH Global League 2011 - Tag 7 13.11.2011
454 KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2011 Block B Match)

WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix 2005 - Opening Round 04.08.2005
455 Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuyori Shibata (WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix Tournament First Round Match)

WWE Vengeance 2007 - "Night Of Champions" 24.06.2007
456 Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (World Tag Team Title Match)
457 CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro (ECW World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
458 Santino Marella (c) vs. Umaga (Intercontinental Title Match)
459 John Cena (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker vs. Mick Foley vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title (Five Way No Disqualification Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 6
460 Akira Maeda vs. Masa Saito (IWGP League 1987 Block B Match)

NJPW New Japan vs. UWFI
461 Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
462 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano
463 Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo
464 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano
465 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Nobuhiko Takada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

APR

WWE Monday Night RAW #1088
466 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
467 Natalya vs. Summer Rae
468 Curtis Axel, Ryback & The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Usos (Jey Uso &Jimmy Uso) (w/El Torito)
469 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
470 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
471 AJ Lee vs. Naomi (Lumberjill Match)
472 Kane vs. Roman Reigns
473 Batista vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1989 - Tag 12 29.11.1989
474 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Giant Baba & Rusher Kimura (Real World Tag League 1989 Match)

WWE NXT #92 – Vengeance 27.03.2014
475 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
476 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
477 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
478 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart)
479 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Bo Dallas (WWE NXT Title Match)


NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 1: Wataru Inoue Retirement Memorial Show 02.04.2014
480 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
481 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado & Ryusuke Taguchi
482 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask
483 Captain New Japan, Super Strong Machine & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
484 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
485 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma

ROH Raising The Bar - Tag 2 08.03.2014
486 Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux
487 Matt Taven vs. Silas Young
488 Cedric Alexander vs. Kevin Steen
489 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
490 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Ringmaster Challenge)

FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Nutsville Xmas Again 25.12.2009
491 Kamui vs. MASADA (Street Fight)
492 Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda (Glass Death Match)

ZERO1-MAX 2007 Over The Max - Tag 1 19.01.2007
493 Kazunari Murakami, Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori vs. Hirotaka Yokoi, Kohei Sato & Yoshihiro Takayama
Tonkotsu Big Fireworks ~ Pro-Wrestling's Mecca of the West! Hakata Star Lane Big Burning ~ 21.03.2014
494 Atsushi Onita & Shinjiro Otani vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama (No Ropes Barbed Wire Big Blast Electric Chair Death Match)

NOAH Accomplish Our Second Navigation 2002 - Tag 14 26.07.2002
495 Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Yoshihiro Takayama
496 Jun Akiyama & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA & Takuma Sano
497 Akira Taue, Makoto Hashi & Masao Inoue vs. Kenta Kobashi, Mitsuharu Misawa & Satoru Asako (Satoru Asako Retirement Match)
498 Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2009 in Tokyo ~ Mitsuharu Misawa, always in our hearts ~ 27.09.2009
499 Bison Smith vs. Shuhei Taniguchi

NOAH Accomplish Our Third Navigation - Tag 12 16.07.2003
500 Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Nagata

DGUSA REVOLT! 2013 26.01.2013
501 Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor
502 B-Boy vs. Brian Cage (w/Larry Dallas, Melissa Coates & Trina Michaels) vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Drake Younger vs. Famous B vs. Johnny Goodtime vs.Johnny Yuma vs. Ray Rosas Eight Way Fray
503 Eita vs. Rich Swann
504 AR Fox vs. Samuray del Sol
505 Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan
506 Jimmyz (Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
507 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Jon Davis (Open The Freedom Gate Title No Ropes Match)

DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013: Fourth Anniversary Celebration 28.07.2013
508 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

AAW Windy City Classic IX 30.11.2013
509 Heather Patera (w/Truth Martini) vs. Heidi Lovelace (Grudge Match)
510 Keith Walker (w/Kevin Harvey & Niki) vs. Moondog Bernard & Sea Man (w/Aaron Presley) (Two On One Handicap Match)
511 ACH (c) vs. Matt Cage (AAW Heritage Title Match)
512 Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young (w/Val Malone) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Final Match)

TNA Xplosion
513 Sanada vs. Jessie Godderz

NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2014 - Tag 1 02.02.2014
514 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
515 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
516 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 17 12.04.1995
517 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 1 21.03.1995
518 Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
519 Akira Taue vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX Pre Show 06.04.2014
520 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Real Americans (Cesaro& Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Elimination Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX 06.04.2014
521 Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
522 Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
523 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Brad Maddox vs. Brodus Clay vs. Cesaro vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young vs. David Otunga vs.Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (31 Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal)
524 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
525 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker
526 AJ Lee (c) vs. Aksana vs. Alicia Fox vs. Brie Bella vs. Cameron vs. Emma vs. Eva Marie vs. Layla vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Bella vs. Rosa Mendesvs. Summer Rae vs. Tamina (WWE Divas Title Vickie Guerrero Invitational Match)
527 Randy Orton (c) vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 9 30.03.1995
528 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1089 07.04.2014
529 Big E, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
530 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
531 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
532 Damien Sandow vs. Rob Van Dam
533 Bad News Barrett vs. Rey Mysterio
534 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
535 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
536 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
537 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Invasion Attack 2014 06.04.2014
538 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
539 Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
540 Jax Dane & Rob Conway (c) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
541 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match) Prince Devitt vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
542 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (w/Gedo)
543 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
544 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
545 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Main Event #80 08.04.2014
546 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
547 Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
548 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara

WWF SummerSlam 1988 - "Where the Mega Powers Meet the Mega Bucks" 29.08.1988
549 The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

NWA Total Nonstop Action #4 10.07.2002
550 Ken Shamrock (c) vs. Takao Omori (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1986 - Tag 15 21.10.1986
551 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 6 26.03.1995
552 Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Giant Baba Memorial Show 02.05.1999
553 Hiroshi Hase vs. Toshiaki Kawada
554 Vader (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown Title Match)

NWA The Great American Bash 1988 - "The Price Of Freedom" 10.07.1988
555 Barry Windham (w/JJ Dillon) (c) vs. Dusty Rhodes (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 15 08.04.1995
556 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
557 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
558 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AAW Defining Moment 2013 27.09.2013
559 Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. Team Ambition (Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Block A First Round Match)
560 Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin
561 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 19 15.04.1995
562 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Stan Hansen vs. Johnny Ace, Takao Omori & Toshiaki Kawada
563 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #509 10.04.2014
564 Jessie Godderz & Zema Ion (c) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
565 Magnus (c) vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 11 15.01.1991
566 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada

WCW Saturday Night 16.02.1999
567 El Dandy vs. Fit Finlay

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
568 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 2 03.04.2014
569 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Nick Jackson (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
570 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
571 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hirooki Goto & Ryusuke Taguchi
572 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
573 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
574 CHAOS (Jado, Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Manabu Nakanishi
575 Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)

Bull Nakano Produce Empress 08.01.2012
576 Aja Kong vs. Ayako Hamada
577 AKINO & Maki Narumiya vs. Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami
578 Dump Matsumoto, Kyoko Inoue, Leon, Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Cherry, Jaguar Yokota, Manami Toyota, Natsuki Taiyo & Tomoka Nakagawa
579 Kagetsu vs. Kana
580 Emi Sakura, Meiko Satomura & Nanae Takahashi vs. Ayumi Kurihara, Tsukasa Fujimoto & Yoshiko
581 Hikaru Shida vs. Yuzuki Aikawa

PWG Threemendous III 21.07.2012
582 The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) (c) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

NJPW Power Struggle 2013 09.11.2013

583 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
584 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) (c) vs. Karl Anderson (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013
585 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 04.04.2014
586 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
587 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) & Adam Page
588 RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. Silas Young
589 Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (No Disqualification Match)
590 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Hanson & Raymond Rowe vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
591 Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Television Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
592 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin
593 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Ladder War)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2013 - Tag 5 10.10.2013
594 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shisa)

Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2013 - Tag 7 07.02.2013
595 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) & Cyber Kong vs. MAD BLANKEY (Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Kzy & Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1090 14.04.2014
596 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
597 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
598 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
599 Batista & Randy Orton vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
600 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Mark Henry (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
601 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
602 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
603 Fandango & Layla vs. Emma & Santino Marella
604 Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
605 Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, Bad News Barrett, Curtis Axel, Drew McIntyre, Fandango, Heath Slater, Jack Swagger, Jinder Mahal, Ryback &Titus O'Neil vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

ECW November To Remember 1996 16.11.1996
606 Big Stevie Cool (w/Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. Davey Morton Tyler Jericho

WWE Monday Night RAW #1073 16.12.2013
607 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2013 03.11.2013
608 CIBA, TSUBASA & We Are Team Veteran (CIMA & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita, Rocky Lobo, U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria)
609 MAD BLANKEY (BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO) (c) vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi & Uhaa Nation) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
610 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Naruki Doi (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

EVOLVE 25 10.01.2014
611 Trent Barreta (c) vs. Tony Nese (w/Su Yung) (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #93 03.04.2014
612 Emma vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
613 Jack Hurley & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
614 Brodus Clay vs. Xavier Woods
615 Tyler Breeze vs. Yoshi Tatsu
616 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

ROH A Night Of Hoopla 11.07.2013
617 Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven
618 Delirious vs. Jay Lethal (Special Referee: Maria Kanellis)
619 Davey Richards vs. Silas Young (Lumberjill Match)
620 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Cheeseburger & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
621 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif

WWE NXT #94 10.04.2014
622 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
623 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
624 Mojo Rawley vs. Sylvester Lefort
625 Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel

NWA Chi-Town Rumble 20.02.1989
626 Ric Flair (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
627 Barry Windham (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Lex Luger (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #95 17.04.2014
628 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
629 Camacho vs. Oliver Grey
630 Cal Bishop & Wesley Blake vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
631 CJ Parker vs. The Great Khali
632 Baron Corbin & Sawyer Fulton vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
633 Adrian Neville vs. Brodus Clay

SHIMMER Volume 53 06.04.2013
634 Ayumi Kurihara vs. Mercedes Martinez
635 Jessie McKay vs. Madison Eagles
636 Athena vs. Ayako Hamada

Michinoku Pro Michinoku Pro 20th Anniversary Tokyo Taikai 09.06.2013
637 Ayumu Gunji vs. Kinya Oyanagi
638 Katsuo, Menso-re Oyaji & Otoko Sakari vs. Yapper Man 1, Yapper Man 2 & Yapper Man 3
639 Asura (Behnam Ali & Rui Hiugaji) vs. Kenbai & Rasse
640 Asura (Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, Kenou & Taro Nohashi) vs. Bad Boy (Daichi Sasaki, Ken45, Manjimaru & Takeshi Minamino)
641 Kesen Numagirolamo & Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Shisaou & Super Delfin (MPW Tohoku Tag Team Title)
642 Fujita Hayato (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto (MPW Tohoku Junior Heavyweight Title)

WWE Judgment Day 2004 16.05.2004
643 Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
644 Mordecai vs. Scotty 2 Hotty
645 Booker T vs. The Undertaker (w/Paul Bearer)
646 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WCW Monday NITRO #157 14.09.1998
647 Meng vs. The Giant

WWF Monday Night RAW #191 06.01.1997
648 Mankind (w/Paul Bearer) vs. Owen Hart (w/Clarence Mason)
649 Bret Hart vs. Vader

WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004 19.10.2004
650 Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1091 21.04.2014
651 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
652 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle (w/Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito
653 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
654 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Layla (w/Fandango)
655 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
656 Aksana vs. Paige
657 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
658 John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE The Great American Bash 2004 27.06.2004
659 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Texas Bull Rope Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2013 18.08.2013
660 Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Title Match)
661 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification Match)
662 John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))
663 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 30.01.2011
664 Edge (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) (World Heavyweight Title Match)
665 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alex Riley vs. Booker T vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Chris Masters vs. CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. David Otunga vs. Diesel vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Heath Slater vs. Hornswoggle vs. Husky Harris vs. Jack Swagger vs. John Cena vs. John Morrisonvs. JTG vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kane vs. King Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Mason Ryan vs. Michael McGillicutty vs. R-Truth vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Ted DiBiase vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. Tyler Reks vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Vladimir Kozlovvs. Wade Barrett vs. William Regal vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (Royal Rumble Match)

WWF In Your House 24: Breakdown 27.09.1998
666 Bradshaw vs. Vader (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE NXT #96 24.04.2014
667 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Travis Tyler
668 Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs. Emma & Paige
669 Mason Ryan vs. Tyson Kidd
670 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
671 Corey Graves & The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Sami Zayn & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

WCW Monday NITRO #20 15.01.1996
672 Hulk Hogan vs. Meng (w/The Taskmaster)
673 Ric Flair (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWF RAW is WAR #226 22.09.1997
674 Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (w/Chyna) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WCW Clash Of The Champions #29 16.11.1994
675 Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader (w/Harley Race)

WCW Saturday Night 21.11.1992
676 Vader vs Dustin Rhodes

AJPW Summer Action Series 1986 - Tag 20 05.06.1989
677 Brad Armstrong vs. Hiro Saito (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match (vakant))
678 Killer Khan vs. Riki Choshu (Death Match)

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 19 05.06.1989
679 Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada (c) vs. Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
680 Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1092 28.04.2014
681 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
682 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil
683 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
684 Alberto Del Rio vs. Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust)
685 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
686 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
687 Paige (c) vs. Brie Bella (w/Daniel Bryan) (WWE Divas Title Match)
688 Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match)
689 Randy Orton (w/Batista & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #766 25.04.2014
690 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
691 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

WWE Main Event #82 22.04.2014
692 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
693 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil

AJPW Super Power Series 1992 - Tag 8 25.05.1992
694 Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Johnny Smith & The Patriot
695 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)

MAY

AJPW Summer Action Series 1989 - Tag 10 15.07.1989
696 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Jumbo Tsuruta & Kenta Kobashi

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
697 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, El Desperado & Mascara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, KUSHIDA, Tiger Mask & Yohei Komatsu
698 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
699 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
700 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Wes Brisco (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
701 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
702 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
703 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
704 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
705 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match)
706 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. AJ Styles (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Extreme Rules 2014 04.05.2014
707 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (WeeLC Match)
708 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
709 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. R-Truth & Xavier Woods
710 Big E (c) vs. Bad News Barrett (Intercontinental Title Match)
711 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
712 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (Steel Cage Match)
713 Paige (c) vs. Tamina Snuka (WWE Divas Title Match)
714 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Title Extreme Rules Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1093 05.05.2014
715 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler vs.Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamusvs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (WWE United States Title 20 Man Battle Royal)
716 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
717 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel)
718 Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
719 Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan (w/Brie Bella)
720 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Big E (Intercontinental Title Match)
721 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE NXT #97 24.04.2014
722 Bo Dallas vs. Tyson Kidd
723 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
724 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
725 Layla vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
726 Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey
727 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Brodus Clay (WWE NXT Title No Disqualification Match)

PWX An Evil Twist Of Fate 05.10.2012
728 Kevin Steen vs. Matt Hardy (No Disqualification Match)

WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede 06.07.1997
729 Hunter Hearst Helmsley (w/Chyna) vs. Mankind
730 Taka Michinoku vs. The Great Sasuke
731 The Undertaker (c) vs. Vader (w/Paul Bearer) WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
732 Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Steve Austin & The Legion Of Doom (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart,Brian Pillman, Jim Neidhart, Owen Hart & The British Bulldog) (w/Diana Smith)

PWG Mystery Vortex II 28.03.2014
733 Andrew Everett vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee
734 B-Boy, Joey Ryan & Willie Mack vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) & Peter Avalon
735 Roderick Strong vs. Tony Nese
736 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
737 Chris Hero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
738 Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly
739 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title Match)
740 Adam Cole (c) vs. Candice LeRae (PWG World Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #513 28.04.2014
741 Kazarian vs. Knux (w/The Menagerie)

ECW Hardcore TV #236 18.10.1997
742 The Gangstanators (John Kronus & New Jack) (c) vs. The FBI (Little Guido & Tracy Smothers) (ECW World Tag Team Title Match)
743 Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
744 Taz (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (ECW World Television Title Match)
745 Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs. Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon

NJPW Summer Fight Series 1983 - Tag 33 04.08.1983
746 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 10.05.2014
747 ACH vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
748 Michael Elgin vs. Takaaki Watanabe
749 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
750 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
751 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley &KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
752 CHAOS (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
753 Jay Lethal (c) (w/Truth Martini) vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Four Corner Survival Match)
754 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
755 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #242 06.12.1997
756 Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon (c) vs. Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. Chris Candido & Lance Storm (ECW World Tag Team Title Three Way Elimination Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1094 12.05.2014
757 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam
758 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
759 John Cena & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
760 Natalya vs. Nikki Bella
761 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
762 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
763 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
764 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Damien Sandow
765 Batista (w/Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

AJPW Grand Champion Carnival I - Tag 20 14.04.1983
766 Stan Hansen vs. Terry Funk

NJPW G1 Climax 2009 ~ New Lords, New Laws ~ - Tag 8 16.08.2009
767 Kazuchika Okada vs. TAJIRI
768 Takashi Sugiura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
769 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
770 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #514 15.05.2014
771 Crazzy Steve vs. Kazarian

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1986 - Tag 25 12.06.1986
772 Akira Maeda vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (IWGP League 1986 Block B Match)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2009 - Tag 1 15.10.2009
773 KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin (NOAH Junior Heavyweight League 2009 Block A Match)

NJPW Sengoku Series 1988 12.09.1988
774 Hiro Saito, Kuniaki Kobayashi, Masa Saito, Riki Choshu & Super Strong Machine vs. Keiichi Yamada, Kengo Kimura, Shiro Koshinaka, Tatsumi Fujinami& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Elimination Match)

WWF Heat 12/05/1999
775 Mark Henry vs. Taka Michinoku

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 17.05.2014
776 ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe
777 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong)
778 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. KUSHIDA (ROH World Television Title Match)
779 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
780 Kevin Steen vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
781 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
782 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
783 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (ROH World Title Match)
784 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (IWGP Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1095 19.05.2014
785 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Sheamus
786 Big E vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) (Beat The Clock Match)
787 Heath Slater (w/Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
788 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Beat The Clock Match)
789 Batista vs. Seth Rollins
790 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
791 Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat The Clock Match)
792 John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)

WWE NXT #98 24.04.2014
793 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
794 El Local & Kalisto vs. The Legionnaires (Marcus Louis & Sylvester Lefort)
795 Camacho vs. Captain Comic
796 Alexa Bliss vs. Alicia Fox (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
797 Aiden English vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bo Dallas vs. Brodus Clay vs. Camacho vs. Curt Hawkins vs. Danny Burch vs. El Local vs. Jason Jordan vs. Kalistovs. Marcus Louis vs. Mason Ryan vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey vs. Sami Zayn vs. Sylvester Lefort vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership 20 Man Battle Royal)

WWE NXT #99 15.05.2014
798 Buddy Murphy & Elias Sampson vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
799 Alexa Bliss vs. Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
800 Aiden English vs. Mojo Rawley
801 Angelo Dawkins vs. Colin Cassady
802Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match)

WWE NXT #100 22.05.2014
803 Big E vs. Bo Dallas (Win Or Go Home Match)
804 Paige vs. Tamina Snuka
805 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
806 Natalya vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
807 Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins

CZW To Infinity 27.04.2014
808 Chris Dickinson vs. MASADA
809 Danny Havoc vs. Matt Tremont
810 DJ Hyde vs. Kevin Steen
811 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
812 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)

CZW Fist Fight 08.05.2010
813 Sabian (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Ruckus (CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Elimination Match)

ROH Respect Is Earned II 07.06.2008
814 Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (Fight Without Honor)

TNA Xplosion #121 17.01.2006
815 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong

Smackdown 1 1 2010 
816 The Great Khali Vs The Carolina Panther

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #770 23.05.2014
817 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara

WWE Monday Night RAW #1096 26.05.2014
818 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
819 Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae
820 Drew McIntyre (w/Heath Slater, Hornswoggle & Jinder Mahal) vs. El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando)
821 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
822 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton)
823 Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) vs. Goldust (No Holds Barred Two On One Handicap Match)
824 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
825 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
826 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
827 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus

WWE NXT Takeover 29.05.2014
828 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
829 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. El Local & Kalisto (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)
830 Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match)
831 Charlotte (w/Ric Flair) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart) (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match (vakant))
832 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Match)

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 10th Anniversary 30.03.2014
833 Meiko Satomura vs. Yuhi
834 Dangan Yankees (Daichi Hashimoto & Masato Tanaka) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Shinjiro Otani
835 James Raideen (c) vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 World Heavyweight Title Match)

JUN

WWE Payback 2014 01.06.2014
836 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (Hair vs. Mask Match)
837 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE United States Title Match)
838 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
839 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
840 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
841 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title Match)
842 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (Last Man Standing Match)
843 Paige (c) vs. Alicia Fox (WWE Divas Title Match)
844 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

TNA Impact Wrestling 05-23-2013
845 Suicide vs Petey Williams vs Joey Ryan

WWE Monday Night RAW #1097 02.06.2014
846 Bad News Barrett & Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam & Sheamus
847 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
848 John Cena vs. Kane
849 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
850 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. Nikki Bella
851 Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
852 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
853 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
854 Goldust & Sin Cara vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)

BJW World Triangle Night In Korakuen 30.07.2012
855 The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) (c) vs. Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)

BJW 26.03.2012
856 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yoshihito Sasaki (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Final Match)

WWF King Of The Ring 2001 24.06.2001 
857 Kurt Angle vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight )

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #451 11.04.2008
858 Chuck Palumbo vs. Matt Hardy

Legend The Pro-Wrestling 2014 13.01.2014
859 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Okabayashi

NOAH Navigation Over The Date Line 2002 - Tag 9
860 Yoshinari Ogawa (c) vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Back To Yokohama Arena 25.05.2014
861 El Desperado, Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Ryusuke Taguchi & Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
862 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
863 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) vs. Rob Conway & Wes Brisco (NWA World Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
864 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
865 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
866 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie
867 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
868 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match )
869 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Daniel Gracie (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)
870 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1098 09.06.2014
871 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Non Title Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
872 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
873 Goldust & R-Truth vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
874 Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Layla) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
875 Bo Dallas vs. Xavier Woods
876 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
877 Alicia Fox (w/Aksana) vs. Paige
878 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Santino Marella
879 Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

UWF Fighting Square Hakata 24.07.1989
880 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano

WWE Monday Night RAW #1099 16.06.2014
881 Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins
882 Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose
883 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Sheamus
884 Heath Slater vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
885 Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs. Fandango & Layla
886 Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods (Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal)
887 Cameron (w/Naomi) vs. Paige
888 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
889 John Cena vs. Kane (Money In The Bank Qualifying Stretcher Match)

WWE Money In The Bank 2014 29.06.2014
890 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
891 Paige (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
892 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
893 Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank Ladder Match)
894 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
895 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
896 Layla vs. Summer Rae (Special Referee: Fandango)
897 Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

JUL

WWE Monday Night RAW #1101 30.06.2014
898 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
899 Sheamus & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
900 Nikki Bella vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
901 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
902 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
903 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
904 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
905 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee (WWE Divas Title Match)
906 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane & Randy Orton

NJPW Dominion 6.21 21.06.2014
907 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
908 Tama Tonga vs. Tetsuya Naito
909 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
910 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
911 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ricochet (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
912 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
913 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii)
914 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
918 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

Fortune Dream 1 - 08.06.2014
919 Hayato Mashita vs. Tamon Honda
920 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Meiko Satomura
921 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. Koji Doi & Shuji Ishikawa
922 AKIRA, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) & Kazuki Hashimoto
923 Akitoshi Saito & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato & Masato Tanaka)
924 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino
925 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #774 20.06.2014
926 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

ROH Best In The World 2014 22.06.2014
927 ACH vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Tadarius Thomas vs. Takaaki Watanabe vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title #1 Contendership Six Man Mayhem Match)
928 Jay Lethal (w/Seleziya Sparx & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Matt Taven (ROH World Television Title Match)
929 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (Submission Match)
930 Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (No Disqualification Tag Team Match)
931 Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young
932 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
933 Adam Cole (c) vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
934 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Monday Night RAW #725
935 Umaga (c) (w/Armando Estrada & Vince McMahon) vs. Santino Marella (Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1102 07.07.2014
936 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
937 Rob Van Dam vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
938 Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton
939 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
940 Damien Sandow vs. Sheamus
941 Chris Jericho vs. The Miz
942 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
943 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
944 Bo Dallas vs. El Torito (w/Diego)
945 John Cena vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Proving Grounds 2014 10.05.2014
946 Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan
947 Shane Strickland (c) vs. Candice LeRae (CZW Wired TV Title Match)
948 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (w/Shelly Martinez) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
949 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
950 Danny Havoc vs. Dysfunction (Falls Count Anywhere Ultraviolent Death Match)

NJPW Fighting Spirit 2004 - Tag 14 15.02.2004
951 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 2004 - Tag 8 15.08.2004
952 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2004 Semi Final Match)

World Of Sport 1974
953 Les Kellett Vs. Leon Arris

World Of Sport 1986
954 Marty Jones vs William Regal

WWE SmackDown, Sept. 20, 2013
955 Ryback vs. local competitor

WWE Monday Night RAW #1100 23.06.2014
956 Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
957 Erick Rowan (w/Luke Harper) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
958 Alicia Fox vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
959 Bo Dallas vs. Titus O'Neil
960 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
961 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
962 Stephanie McMahon vs. Vickie Guerrero (Mud Pool Match)
963 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
964 Big E vs. Damien Sandow
965 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

NJPW G1 Climax 1998 - Tag 2 01.08.1998
966 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Shinya Hashimoto (G1 Climax 1998 Second Round Match)

NJPW Wrestling World In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1996
967 Antonio Inoki vs. Big Van Vader

NJPW Dream Tour 1990 01.11.1990
968 Keiji Muto & Masahiro Chono (c) vs. Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW 01.11.1989 
969 Big Van Vader, Tom Prichard & Tony St. Clair vs. Jushin Liger, Masahiro Chono & Riki Choshu

NJPW Sengoku Battle Series 1987 17.09.1987
970 Antonio Inoki, Dick Murdoch, Masa Saito, Seiji Sakaguchi & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda, Nobuhiko Takada, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine& Tatsumi Fujinami (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Battlefield In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1994
971 Antonio Inoki vs. Genichiro Tenryu

AAW War Is Coming 2013 25.10.2013
972 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Eddie Kingston (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)
973 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Knight Wagner vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Matt Cage

ROH Only The Strong Survive 15.01.2011
974 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Differ Cup 2005 - Tag 2 08.05.2005
975 Amazing Kong vs. Stalker Ichikawa
976 Amazing Kong vs. DJ Nira & Stalker Ichikawa

CHIKARA You Only Live Twice 25.05.2014
977 Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares, Nøkken & Tursas) (w/Milo Schnitzler) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)
978 Archibald Peck vs. Jimmy Jacobs
979 Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Icarus (CHIKARA Grand Title Match)
980 The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1103 14.07.2014
981 Sheamus vs. The Miz
982 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
983 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
984 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Nikki Bella
985 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman)
986 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
987 Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
988 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

PWG Sold Our Souls For Rock 'n Roll 23.05.2014
989 Brian Cage vs. Roderick Strong
990 AR Fox vs. Rich Swann
991 The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
992 Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero
993 ACH vs. Ricochet
994 Cedric Alexander, Johnny Gargano & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
995 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title Submission Or Knockout Only Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #777 11.07.2014
996 Roman Reigns vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Stardom 3rd Anniversay Show 26.01.2014
997 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
998 Kaori Yoneyama, Kellie Skater & Yuhi vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto, Manami Toyota & Mayu Iwatani
999 Takumi Iroha vs. Yoshiko
1000 Miho Wakizawa & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1001 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Kairi Hojo (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1002 Io Shirai (c) vs. Natsuki Taiyo (Queen Of Stardom Title Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 1 24.05.2013
1003 ACH vs. Josh Alexander (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1004 Ethan Page vs. Seleziya Sparx (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1005 Biff Busick vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1006 Adam Cole vs. Tim Donst (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 2 25.05.2013
1007 Josh Alexander vs. Marion Fontaine (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1008 BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Dickinson (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1009 Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1010 Johnny Gargano vs. Kimber Lee (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1011 ACH vs. Biff Busick
1012 Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Final Three Way Elimination Match)

XMW 3. Aniversario 21.06.2014
1013 Ares (c) vs. Pentagon Jr. (PDM Light Heavyweight Title Super Libre Match)
1014 La Magnifica vs. Ludark Shaitan (100 Lighttubes Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2004 15.08.2004
1015 Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (w/Luther Reigns)
1016 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Randy Orton (World Heavyweight Title Match)

PWR 08.06.2014
1017 El Pistolero vs. Timothy Thatcher

WWE Battleground 2014 20.07.2014
1018 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1019 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1020 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1021 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho
1022 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater vs. Kofi Kingstonvs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (Intercontinental Title Battle Royal (vakant))
1023 John Cena (c) vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 21.07.2014
1024 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1025 Doc Gallows vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1026 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1027 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1028 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1029 Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1030 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1031 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1032 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1033 AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

World Of Sport 1979
1034 Big Daddy Vs. John Quinn

WWE Monday Night RAW #1104 21.07.2014
1035 Kane & Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1036 Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Nikki Bella
1037 Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow
1038 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
1039 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Emma & Natalya
1040 Fandango vs. Zack Ryder (w/Layla & Summer Rae)
1041 Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1042 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. The Great Khali
1043 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 23.07.2014
1044 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1045 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1046 Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1047 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1048 Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1049 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1050 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1051 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1052 Karl Anderson vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1053 Doc Gallows vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #984 02.04.2012
1054 CM Punk (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #948 25.07.2011
1055 Rey Mysterio (c) vs. John Cena (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #779 25.07.2014
1056 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose (No Disqualification Match)
1057 Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth
1058 Alberto Del Rio vs. Roman Reigns

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 3 25.07.2014
1059 Doc Gallows vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1060 Karl Anderson vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1061 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1062 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1063 Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1064 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1065 Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1066 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1067 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1068 Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

ROH Testing The Limit 07.08.2004
1069 Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
1070 Bad Luck Fale vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1071 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1072 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1073 Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1074 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1075 Lance Archer vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1076 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1077 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1078 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1079 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AAW The Chaos Theory 2014 24.01.2014
1080 Eddie Kingston (w/Jordynne Grace) vs. Jonathan Gresham
1081 Ethan Page & Michael Elgin (c) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation (AAW Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1105 28.07.2014
1082 Cesaro vs. John Cena
1083 Dolph Ziggler & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) & The Miz
1084 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1085 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
1086 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1087 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Naomi & Natalya
1088 Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 28.07.2014
1089 Doc Gallows vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1090 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1091 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1092 Minoru Suzuki vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1093 Karl Anderson vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1094 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1095 AJ Styles vs. Hirooki Goto (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1096 Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1097 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1098 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 6 31.07.2014
1099 Bad Luck Fale vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1100 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1101 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1102 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1103 Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1104 Lance Archer vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1105 Shelton Benjamin vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1106 AJ Styles vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1107 Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1108 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my full list for June.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake)
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)


Grand total so far 1696


----------



## smitlick

2485 for moi



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/2/13
1120. Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 27/2/13
1121. Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 6/3/13
1122. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 13/3/13
1123. Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 20/3/13
1124. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 27/3/13
1125. Kane vs Antonio Cesaro
1126. The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 3/4/13
1127. The Miz vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 10/4/13
1128. Tons of Funk & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield
1129. Jack Swagger vs Yoshi Tatsu
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 5
1130. Delfin vs Caras
1131. Sasuke vs Caras
1132. Sasuke vs Caras
1133. Delfin vs Pantera
1134. Sasuke/Lee vs Delfin/Naniwa
1135. Mask vs Michinoku
1136. Sasuke/Kendo/Shimoda vs Delfin/Naniwa/Hasegawa
1137. Jay vs Sasuke
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
1138. Steen vs Taylor
1139. Ciampa vs Cage
1140. Gargano vs Mack
1141. Fox vs Strong
1142. Younger vs Ryan
1143. ACH vs Nese
1144. O'Reilly vs Trent?
1145. Elgin vs Swann
1146. Cole/Bucks vs Hooligans/Perkins
1995 Yearbook Disc 13
1147. Hart vs DBS
1148. RVD vs Kroffat
1149. Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue
1150. Aguayo/Konnan/Parka/Octagon vs Pentagon/Caras/Estrada/Ano
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 6
1151. Sasuke/Zebra vs Naniwa/Pogo
1152. Sasuke/Mask/Nakajima vs Boy/Sato/Shiryu
1153. Pantera vs Delfin
1154. Sasuke/Mask/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1155. Shiryu vs Sasuke
1156. Teioh/Shiryu vs Michinoku/Funaki
1157. Togo vs Collins
1158. Michinoku vs Tanaka
1159. Saint vs Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 14
1160. Hashimoto/Hirata vs Chono/Tenzan
1161. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera
1162. Han vs Yammamoto
1163. Anjoh vs Sano
1164. Winners vs Marabunta
1165. Octagoncito/Sagrada/Tororito/Munequito vs Espectrico/Espectrito II/Parkita/Guerrera
1166. Parka/Octagon/Misterio Jr/Santo vs Pentagon/Panther/Psicosis/Guerrera
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2
1167. Younger vs Cage
1168. Gargano vs Steen
1169. Elgin vs Strong
1170. ACH vs O'Reilly
1171. B-Boy/Mack/Ciampa vs Best Friends
1172. Gargano vs Elgin
1173. Younger vs O'Reilly
1174. Bucks/Cole vs Fox/Swann/LeRae
1175. O'Reilly vs Elgin
Michinoku Pro Disc 7
1176. Sasuke vs Shiryu
1177. Liger/Hamada/Naniwa vs Togo/Michinoku/Funaki
1178. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin
1179. Casas vs Sasuke
1180. Togo/Shiryu/Funaki/Collins vs Hamada/Delfin/Astro/Otsuka
1181. Mask vs Teioh
1182. Michinoku/Togo/Teioh/Funaki vs Delfin/Mask/Naniwa/Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 15
1183. King vs Dantes
1184. Tiger vs Kanemoto
1185. Lawler vs Hart
1186. Toyota vs Kong
1187. Hayabusa vs Oya
1188. Misawa/Kobashi/Asako vs Kawada/Taue/Honda
PWX Funny Draws Money
1189. Everett vs Lude
1190. Melissa vs Yim
1191. Cabana vs Riley
1192. Ryan vs Manning
1193. Konley vs Striker
PWX Us vs The World
1194. Striker vs Page
1195. Melissa vs Yim
1196. Cabana vs Ryan
Michinoku Pro Disc 8
1197. Saint vs Hoshikawa
1198. Shinzaki vs Hayabusa
1199. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Hamada/Yakushiji
1200. Togo/Teioh vs Delfin/Santo
1201. Togo/Teioh/Michinoku/Funaki/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin/Mask/Hamada/Naniwa
1202. Shinzaki vs Michinoku
1203. Sasuke/Hamada/Naniwa/Yakushiji vs Togo/Teioh/Funaki/Shiryu
1204. Michinoku vs Delfin
WWE NXT 17/10/13
1205. The Ascension vs Neville/Graves
1206. Paige/Emma vs BFFs
1207. Zayn vs Dallas
WWE Main Event 17/4/13
1208. Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Main Event 24/4/13
1209. Gauntlet Match
WWE NXT 24/10/13
1210. Emma vs Sasha Banks
1211. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 31/10/13
1212. Paige vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 7/11/13
1213. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 14/11/13
1214. Bayley/Charlotte vs The BFFs
1215. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
BATTLEWAR 12
1216. Radioactive Wave vs 3.0
1217. Buxx Belmar vs Mike Bailey
1218. The Rock N Roid Express vs TDT
1219. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
Wrestling Spectacular 2
1220. Gene Snitsky vs Michael Tarver
1221. Tommy Dreamer & Rudeboy Riley vs X-Pac & Logan Black
1222. Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita
1223. Luke Gallows vs Matt Morgan
1224. Angelina Love vs Mickie James
Michinoku Pro Disc 9
1225. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada (1/14/1997)
1226. Dick Togo vs. Yakushiji (3/1/1997)
1227. El Gran Hamada vs. Funaki (3/1/1997)
1228. Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke (3/1/1997)
1229. Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku (3/1/1997)
1230. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Motegi vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada/Gran 

Naniwa/Yakushiji (3/16/1997)
1231. Tiger Mask/Hayabusa/Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Super Boy 
Michinoku Pro Disc 10
1232. Great Sasuke vs. Funaki (5/11/1997)
1233. Shinzaki/El Gran Hamada vs. Great Sasuke/Tiger Mask (6/22/1997)
1234. Great Sasuke vs. Super Boy (8/24/1997)
1235. Dick Togo vs. Great Sasuke (8/31/1997)
1236. TAKA Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask (9/23/1997)
Michinoku Pro Disc 11
1237. Undertaker vs. Hakushi (10/10/1997)
1238. Super Delfin/Hoshikawa/Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Funaki (10/10/1997)
1239. Great Sasuke vs. TAKA Michinoku (10/10/1997)
1240. Mens Teoh/Funaki vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin (11/2/1997)
1241. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin vs. Mens Teoh/Funaki (11/9/1997)
1242. Super Delfin/Genjin/Kozumi vs. Great Sasuke/Yakushiji/Fukuoka (12/1/1997)
1243. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke/Solar I (12/7/1997)
1995 Yearbook Disc 16
1244. Misterio Jr/Octagon/Muneco vs Psicosis/Guerrera/Panther
1245. Munequito vs Espectrito
1246. Santo/Misterio Jr/Parka/Octagon vs Fuerza/Estrada/Pentagon/Psicosis
1247. Jericho vs Dragon
1248. Kakihara/Kanehara vs Anjoh/Takayama
WWE NXT 21/11/13
1249. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1250. Aiden English vs Adrian Neville
1251. Leo Kruger vs Sami Zayn
WWE Main Event 1/5/13
1252. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/5/13
1253. Antonio Cesaro vs Randy Orton
Michinoku Pro Disc 12
1254. Dos Caras vs Tiger Mask
1255. Sasuke/Delfin/Tiger vs Caras/Hamada/Solar I
1256. TAKA Michinoku vs Funaki
1257. Togo/Teioh vs Sasuke/Delfin
1258. Mens Teioh vs Funaki
1259. Togo/Funaki/Super vs Sasuke/Hamada/Tiger
1260. Shinzaki/Hayabusa vs Kanemura/Gannosuke
Best of WCW Cruiserweights Set Disc 1
1261. Juvi vs Psicosis
1262. Booker vs Malenko
1263. Jericho vs Ultimo
1264. Magnum/Nobunaga vs Public Enemy
1265. Suwa vs Juvi
1266. Jericho vs Ultimo
1267. Doc Dean vs Hayashi
1268. Finley vs Bret
1269. Mysterio vs Malenko
1270. Lizmark vs Ultimo
1271. Psicosis vs Eddie
1272. Juvi vs Mysterio
1273. Parka/Dandy vs Calo/Ciclope
1274. Silver King vs Jericho
1275. Psicosis/Juvi vs Parka/Dandy
1276. Finley vs Benoit
1277. Jericho vs Houston
1278. Nobunaga vs Ultimo
1995 Yearbook Disc 17
1279. Sakuraba/Sano vs Malenko/Anjoh 
1280. Ozaki vs Kansai
1281. Michaels vs Jarrett
1282. Taue vs Kobashi
1283. Misawa vs Kawada
1284. Hart vs Hakushi
C*4/ISW Fighting Back 3 Wrestling With Cancer
1285. Lovely/**** vs Rukin/Hawke vs D'Milo/Eddy vs The Incredible Hunks
1286. Nyx/Bamboo vs Belmar/Jacques vs Iron/Skye vs Fury/Kraven
1287. Addy Starr vs Pinkie Sanchez
1288. Beef Wellington vs Twiggy
1289. Matt Cross vs Michael Von Payton
1290. Badd Boys vs Food Fighters
1291. Belmar vs Rukin vs Jacques vs Hawke
1292. Bailey/London vs Super Smash Brothers
1995 Yearbook Disc 18
1293. Hayabusa vs Gladiator
1294. Muto vs Koshinaka
Cruiserweights Disc 2
1295. Nagata vs Saturn
1296. Magnum vs Ultimo
1297. Eddie vs Konnan
1298. Juvi vs Jericho
1299. Flynn vs Finley
1300. Jericho vs Malenko
1301. Saito vs Ultimo
1302. Villano IV & V vs Juvi & Psicosis
1303. Malenko vs Horowitz
1304. Finley vs Eddie
1305. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1306. Eddie vs Juvi
1307. Jericho vs Rey Jr
1308. Juvi vs Psicosis
1309. Suwa vs Flynn
1310. Damien vs Chavo Jr
1995 Yearbook Disc 19
1311. Sasaki vs Hashimoto
1312. Muto vs Chono
1313. Hashimoto vs Tenzan
1314. Flair vs Muto
1315. Muto vs Hashimoto
Cruiserweights Disc 3
1316. Eddie vs Magnum
1317. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Lizmark
1318. Juvi vs Kidman
1319. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1320. Kanyon vs Lizmark
1321. Hennig vs Malenko
1322. Juvi vs Psicosis
1323. Kidman vs Psicosis
1324. Juvi vs Tokyo
1325. Jericho vs Chavo Jr
1326. Malenko vs Hayashi
1327. Hayashi vs Kourageous
1328. Jericho vs Wright
1329. Rey Jr vs Armstrong
1330. Hayashi vs Dinsmore
1331. Headbangers vs Pitbulls
1995 Yearbook Disc 20
1332. Fujiwara vs Taka
1333. Michaels vs Razor
1334. Aja Kong vs Kansai
1335. Inoue/Inoue vs Toyota/Hasegawa
1336. Hayabusa vs Oya
1337. Toyota vs Hokuto
WWE NXT 28/11/13
1338. Yoshi Tatsu vs Antonio Cesaro
1339. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1340. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 5/12/13
1341. Natalya vs Paige
1342. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 12/12/13
1343. Kassius Ohno vs Alexander Rusev
1344. Natalya & Bayley vs The BFFs
1345. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 19/12/13
1346. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro & Leo Kruger
1347. Paige vs Sasha Banks
1348. The Ascension vs The American Pitbulls
1349. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 26/12/13
1350. William Regal vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 15/5/13
1351. Seth Rollins vs Kane
WWE Main Event 22/5/13
1352. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E Langston
WWE Main Event 29/5/13
1353. Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 5/6/13
1354. Sheamus vs Antonio Cesaro
Cruiserweights Disc 4
1355. Juvi vs Kourageous
1356. Jericho vs Disco
1357. Hayashi vs Lane
1358. Juvi vs Kourageous
1359. Juvi vs Garza
1360. Juvi vs Silver King
1361. Finlay vs Brad Armstrong
1362. Hayashi vs Juvi
1363. Juvi vs Kidman
1364. Ultimo vs Rey Jr
1365. Saturn vs Psicosis
1366. Kidman vs Psicosis
1367. Psicosis vs Dragon
1368. Parka/Villano V/Ciclope vs Psicosis/Calo/Chavo Jr
1369. Jericho vs Iaukea
1370. Jericho vs Raven
Death of WCW Disc 1
1371. Hogan vs Sting
1372. Hogan vs Sting
1373. Traylor/Steiners vs Konnan/Norton/Bagwell
1374. Bret vs Flair
1375. Nash vs Traylor
1376. Outsiders vs Bloom/Enos
Death of WCW Disc 2
1377. Outsiders vs Steiners
1378. Sting vs Hogan
1379. Hogan/Nash vs Sting/Savage
1380. Giant/Savage/Sting vs Hogan/Outsiders
1381. Goldberg vs Renegade
Cruiserweights Disc 5
1382. Kidman vs Hayashi
1383. Kidman vs Lane
1384. Jericho vs Finlay
1385. LWO vs Chavo Jr/Lizmark/Parka/Ciclope
1386. Benoit/Malenko vs Wright/Disco
1387. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1388. Rey Jr vs Calo
1389. Jericho vs Kanyon
1390. Juvi vs Iaukea
1391. Jericho vs Psicosis
1392. Eddie vs Saturn
1393. Kidman vs Juvi
WWE Main Event 12/6/13
1394. The Miz vs Cody Rhodes
CZW High Stakes V
1395. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James
1396. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer
1397. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
1398. Beaver Boys vs Front
1399. Excellent/LuFisto vs Cherry/Parks
1400. Azrieal/Dickinson/OI4K vs Colon/Busick/Juicy Product
1401. Gulak vs Fox
WWE Main Event 19/6/13
1402. The Shield vs The Usos/Justin Gabriel
1403. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 26/6/13
1404. Dean Ambrose vs Christian
WWE Main Event 3/7/13
1405. Damien Sandow vs Christian
WWE Main Event 10/7/13
1406. Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 17/7/13
1407. Christian vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 24/7/13
1408. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
AAW Defining Moment 2013
1409. Cabana/Miller vs Lawrence/Crane
1410. ACH vs Rose
1411. KFM vs ZG
1412. Kingston vs Jacobs
1413. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
1414. Young vs Edwards
1415. Elgin vs Walker
1416. Hollister vs Cannon
Cruiserweights Disc 6
1417. Eddie vs Dean
1418. Kidman vs Chavo
1419. Jericho vs Eddie
1420. Eddie vs Saturn
1421. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1422. Dean vs Raven
1423. Kidman vs Jericho
1424. Rey Jr vs Dandy
1425. Juvi vs Hayashi
1426. Juvi vs Hayashi
1427. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1428. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1429. Kidman vs Chavo
1430. Eddie vs Raven
Cruiserweights Disc 7
1431. Kidman vs Juvi
1432. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1433. Bret vs Benoit
1434. Juvi vs Calo
1435. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1436. Benoit vs Smiley
1437. Kanyon vs Magnum
1438. Saturn vs Silver King
1439. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1440. Bret vs Dean
1441. Kidman vs Eddie
1442. Saturn vs Silver King
1443. Benoit vs Iaukea
1444. Kidman vs Eddie
Death of WCW Disc 3
1445. Savage vs Sting
1446. Goldberg vs Raven
1447. Hogan vs Savage
1448. Bagwell/Norton vs Rick Steiner/Luger
1449. The Outsiders vs Sting/Giant
Death of WCW Disc 4
1450. Luger/Nash vs Hogan/Giant
1451. Sting vs Giant
1452. Adams vs Giant
1453. DDP vs Savage
1454. Goldberg vs Hall
1455. Goldberg vs Hogan
Cruiserweights Disc 8
1456. Rey Jr vs Villano V
1457. Disco vs Silver King
1458. Benoit/Dean vs Scott/Steve Armstrong
1459. ***** Casas vs Dick Togo
1460. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1461. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1462. Benoit vs Kanyon
1463. Juvi/Eddie vs Kidman
1464. Eddie vs Villano V
1465. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1466. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1467. Disco vs Shiima
1468. Jericho vs Booker
WWE Main Event 31/7/13
1469. R-Truth vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 7/8/13
1470. The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos
WWE Main Event 14/8/13
1471. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 21/8/13
1472. The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 28/8/13
1473. The Prime Time Players vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 4/9/13
1474. The Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
SWE Crossing The Line
1475. Drew Gulak vs MK McKinnan
1476. Mark Haskins vs Drake Younger
1477. Stixx vs Soldier Ant
1478. El Ligero vs AR Fox vs Tommy End
1479. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
1480. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet

May 

OPW All Or Nothing
1481. Matt Tremont vs Jaka
1482. Amasis vs Sonjay Dutt
1483. Mascara Celestial vs Ophidian
1484. Scot Summers vs Chris Dickinson
WWE Main Event 11/9/13
1485. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 18/9/13
1486. Dolph Ziggler vs Curtis Axel 
WWE Main Event 25/9/13
1487. The Usos vs Big E Langston & Fandango
WWE Main Event 2/10/13
1488. Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
1489. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 9/10/13
1490. Zack Ryder vs Big E Langston
Cruiserweights Disc 9
1491. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Kaz Hayashi
1492. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1493. Nobunaga vs Saturn
1494. Finlay vs Booker
1495. Eddie/Juvi vs Rey Jr/Kidman
1496. Saturn vs Jericho
1497. Juvi/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1498. Psicosis vs Kidman
1499. Parka vs Booker
1500. Psicosis vs Juvi
1501. Parka vs Rey Jr
1502. Hayashi vs LeRoux
1503. Garza/Lizmark/Calo vs Juvi/King/Parka
1504. Booker vs Bret
1505. King vs Jericho
WWE Main Event 16/10/13
1506. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 23/10/13
1507. Goldust vs Seth Rollins
1508. Real Americans vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 30/10/13
1509. Kofi Kingston vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 6/11/13
1510. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
1511. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
WWE Main Event 13/11/13
1512. Natalya vs AJ Lee
WWE Main Event 20/11/13
1513. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 27/11/13
1514. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 4/12/13
1515. Goldust vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 11/12/13
1516. Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 18/12/13
1517. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 25/12/13
1518. The Bella Twins & Natalya vs AJ Lee, Tamina & Aksana
CZW Best of the Best XIII
1519. Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar vs Lucky tHURTeen
1520. Biff Busick vs Azrieal vs Caleb Konley
1521. Drake Younger vs Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher
1522. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey
1523. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
1524. Drake Younger vs AR Fox
1525. Juicy Product vs OI4K
1526. Drake Younger vs Biff Busick
WWE Main Event 3/10/12
1527. CM Punk vs Sheamus
WWE Main Event 10/10/12
1528. Big Show vs Randy Orton
Wrestling Is Heart Pulse
1529. Dale Patricks vs Arik Cannon
1530. Reed Bentley vs Billy Roc
1531. Green Ant & Mat Russo vs Mr Touchdown & Joe Pittman
WWE Main Event 17/10/12
1532. Kofi Kingston vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 24/10/12
1533. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
Wrestling Is Heart Circulate
1534. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak
1535. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly
1536. Gangrel & The Daywalkers vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Pride of Indiana
1537. Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs AC/DC
WWE Main Event 31/10/12
1538. Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio & Prime Time Players
WCW Cruiserweights Disc 10
1539. Finlay vs Super Calo
1540. Kidman vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1541. Kidman vs Lash LeRoux
1542. Benoit vs Hall
1543. Jericho vs Damien
1544. Rey Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1545. Lash LeRoux vs Super Calo
1546. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1547. Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg vs Calo/Dandy/Garza
1548. Benoit/Malenko vs Finlay/Taylor
1549. Lash LeRoux vs Chavo
1550. Konnan/Rey Jr vs Garza/Silver
1551. Chavo vs Ciclope
1552. Psicosis vs Villano V
1553. Rey Jr vs Nash
WWE Main Event 7/11/12
1554. Sheamus vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 14/11/12
1555. Team Hell No vs The Rhodes Scholars
ROH on Sinclair 23/2/13
1556. Matt Taven vs Tadarius Thomas
1557. The American Wolves & Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong & reDRagon
WWE NXT 1/1/14
1558. Emma vs Natalya
1559. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 8/1/14
1560. Bayley vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 15/1/14
1561. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/1/14
1562. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake
1563. Antonio Cesaro vs CJ Parker
1564. Natalya vs Summer Rae
1565. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
Death of WCW Disc 5
1566. DDP/Malone vs Hogan/Rodman
1567. DDP/Leno vs Hogan/Bischoff
1568. Goldberg vs Meng
1569. Konnan vs Jannetty
Death of WCW Disc 6
1570. Hennig vs Malenko
1571. Raven vs Saturn
1572. Kidman vs Juvi
1573. Hall vs Luger
1574. Goldberg vs Sting
1575. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano III/IV
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 11
1576. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano V/El Dandy
1577. Juvi vs Blitzkrieg
1578. Psicosis vs Garza
1579. Juvi vs Lenny Lane
1580. Kidman vs Psicosis
1581. Benoit vs Hart
1582. Kidman vs Chavo
1583. Blitzkrieg vs Hayashi
1584. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1585. Rey Jr/Konnan vs Juvi/Psicosis
1586. Kidman vs Jericho
1587. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1588. Booker vs Christian
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 12
1589. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1590. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1591. Juvi vs Vampiro
1592. Benoit/Malenko vs Raven/Saturn
1593. Kidman vs Blitzkrieg
1594. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1595. Chavo vs Hayashi
1596. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Raven/Saturn
1597. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1598. Benoit vs Raven
1599. Hak vs Whipwreck
1600. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1601. Kidman vs Psicosis
1602. Raven/Saturn vs Damian/Dandy
1603. Hak vs Bigelow
1995 Yearbook Disc 21
1604. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
1605. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Akira Taue
WWE NXT 29/1/14
1606. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 5/2/14
1607. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1608. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves
WWE Main Event 21/11/12
1609. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 28/11/12
1610. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1611. Mat Russo vs Chuck Taylor
1612. Arik Cannon/Darin Corbin vs The League
1613. Kentucky Buffet/Dave Vega vs Gangrel/Los Ice Creams
Wrestling Is Respect Rebirth
1614. Green Ant vs Mike Quackenbush
1615. Drew Gulak vs Leech Landa
1616. Ophidian vs Gran Akuma
1617. Delirious vs The Shard
Wrestling Is Respect 2
1618. Green Ant vs The Shard
1619. Rhett Titus vs Gran Akuma
1620. Jigsaw vs Delirious
1621. Drew Gulak vs Frank O'Rourke
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2013
1622. The Bravado Brothers vs Dos Ben Dejos
1623. Trent Barreta vs Rich Swann
EVOLVE 23
1624. Gentlemens Club vs Dos Ben Dejos
1625. Matt Jackson vs Caleb Konley
1626. Bravados vs Pieces of Hate
1627. Brian XL vs Earl Cooter
1628. Gulak vs Touchdown vs Strickland vs Dorado\
1629. Busick vs Chicago vs Alexander vs Green Ant
1630. Swann/Ricochet vs Gargano/Barreta
1631. Fox vs Nese
Shine 12
1632. Roxx/Darling vs West Coast Connection
1633. Bates vs CVE
1634. Kimberly vs Kimber Lee
1635. Havok vs Ivelisse vs Yim
1636. Bates vs CVE
1637. Santana vs Brandi Wine
1638. Santana/O'Neal vs Wine/Hosaka
1639. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
1640. Angelina Love vs Shanna
1641. Rain vs Havok
Wrestlemania XXX
1642. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
1643. The Shield vs Kane & The New Age Outlaws
1644. 30 Man Battle Royal
1645. Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker
1646. 14 Divas Title Match
1647. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 13
1648. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1649. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1650. Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1651. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1652. Vampiro vs Ciclope
1653. Kanyon vs Silver King
1654. Benoit/Malenko vs Saturn/Raven
1655. Kidman vs Juvi
1656. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1657. Kidman vs Psicosis
1658. Juvi vs Psicosis
1659. La Parka vs Damian
1660. Kidman vs Psicosis
1661. Hak vs Nash
1662. Hak vs Finlay
1663. Eddie vs Juvi
1995 Yearbook Disc 22
1664. Mayumi Ozaki vs Chigusa Nagayo
1665. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1666. Silver King vs Miguel Perez
WWE Main Event 5/12/12
1667. Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
1668. Antonio Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs R-Truth & Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT 12/2/14
1669. Bayley, Emma & Natalya vs Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1670. The Wyatt Family vs Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis
IPW UK Zack vs Hero
1671. Jonny Storm vs Mark Haskins vs Marty Scurll
1672. Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt
1673. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 14
1674. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1675. Eddie Guerrero vs La Parka
1676. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1677. Kaz Hayashi vs El Dandy
1678. Finlay vs Ciclope
1679. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1680. Juventud Guerrera vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
1681. Chris Benoit vs Kanyon
1682. Benoit/Malenko/Saturn vs Eddie/Psicosis/Juvi
1683. Kidman vs Whipwreck
1684. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1685. Rey Jr/Eddie vs Juvi/Psicosis
1686. Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
1687. Vampiro vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1688. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1689. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
CZW To Infinity 
1690. MASADA vs Chris Dickinson
1691. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
1692. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde
1693. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1694. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick
EVOVLE 24
1695. Four Way Freestyle
1696. M.Jackson vs Strickland
1697. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
1698. Alexander vs Nese
1699. Barreta vs Chicago
1700. Barreta vs Konley
1701. Four Way Tag Match
1702. Gulak vs Busick
1703. Gargano vs Swann
1704. Ricochet vs Fox
WWE NXT 19/2/14
1705. Emma vs Summer Rae
1706. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT ARRIVAL
1707. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1708. Paige vs Emma
1709. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE Extreme Rules 2014
1710. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
1711. The Shield vs Evolution
1712. Paige vs Tamina 
1713. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
NOAH 6/8/00
1714. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
Toryumon 24/8/00
1715. SUWA vs Dragon Kid
New Japan 12/9/00
1716. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs Jushin Liger & Shinya Makabe
New Japan 9/10/00
1717. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1718. Candice LeRae vs Shane Strickland
1719. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1720. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
Shine 13
1721. Su Yung vs La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix vs Xandra Bale
1722. Nikki Roxx vs Leah Von Dutch
1723. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1724. Valkyrie vs Kong/Havok
1725. Rain vs Angelina Love
WWE Main Event 12/12/12
1726. Ryback vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 19/12/12
1727. Team Hell No vs Team Rhodes Scholars
WWE Main Event 26/12/12
1728. Battle Royal
Shine 14
1729. Mia Yim vs Savannah Summers vs Shanna
1730. Nikki Storm vs Nikki Roxx
1731. Kimberly vs Mercedes Martinez
1732. GGG vs Allysin Kay & Ivelisse
1733. Amazing Kong vs Madison Eagles
1734. Saraya Knight vs Jessicka Havok
1735. Rain vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
Dragon Gate USA Open The Golden Gate 2013
1736. Eita vs SDS
1737. Rosas vs Cage
1738. Fox vs Chuckie T vs Davis
1739. Susumu/Saito vs Swann/Gargano
1740. Bucks vs DUF
1741. Morrison vs Tozawa
WWE Main Event 8/1/14
1742. The Real Americans vs Truth and Consequences
1743. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 22/1/14
1744. The Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alica Fox
WWE Main Event 12/2/14
1745. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matodores & Sin Cara
WWE Main Event 19/2/14
1746. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara
Best of the WCW Cruiserweights Disc 15
1747. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1748. Hayashi vs Kidman
1749. Psicosis vs Benoit
1750. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1751. Hayashi vs Dandy
1752. Chavo/Eddie/Kidman vs Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg
1753. Malenko vs Benoit
1754. Blitzkrieg vs Kidman
1755. Benoit vs Malenko
1756. Saturn vs Eddie
1757. Parka/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1758. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Psicosis/Juvi
1759. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1760. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1761. Psicosis vs Kidman
1762. Parka/Juvi/Psicosis vs Silver King/Villano IV & V
1763. Blitzkrieg vs Malenko
1764. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1765. Kidman vs Rey Jr
Death of WCW Discs 7 & 8
1766. Hart/Hogan vs Sting/Warrior
1767. nWo Wolfpac vs nWo Black & White
1768. Hogan vs Warrior
1769. Goldberg vs DDP
1770. Kidman vs Juvi
1771. Nash vs Wrath
1772. Flair vs Bischoff
1773. Goldberg vs Nash
1774. Flair vs Bischoff
1995 Yearbook Disc 23
1775. Bret Hart vs Jean Pierre Lafitte
1776. Keiji Muto vs Junji Hirata
1777. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1778. Keiji Muto vs Nobuhiko Takada
1779. Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Undertaker, Shawn Michaels & Diesel
Seabs Best of 2001 Disc 1
1780. Chris Jericho & The Dudleys vs Angle, Edge & Christian
1781. Steve Austin vs William Regal
1782. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
1783. Austin, Rock & Undertaker vs Angle, Kane & Rikishi
1784. Edge & Christian vs The Dudleys
1785. Benoit vs Jericho
1786. Angle vs HHH
Death of WCW Discs 9 & 10
1787. Nash vs Hogan
1788. Rock vs Foley
1789. Kidman vs Juvi vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1790. Goldberg vs Hall
1791. David Flair vs Bischoff
1792. Bret Hart vs Piper
1793. Hart vs Sasso
1794. Malenko & Benoit vs Horace & Brian Adams
1995 Yearbook Discs 24 & 25
1795. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1796. Kawada vs Albright
1797. Misawa vs Kobashi
1798. Hayabusa/Matsunaga vs W*ING/Tanaka
Death of WCW Discs 11 & 12
1799. Scott Steiner vs DDP
1800. Hall vs Piper
1801. Flair vs Hogan
1802. Bret Hart vs Booker
1803. Nash vs Rey Jr
1804. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1805. Flair vs Goldberg
1806. Nash vs Rey Jr
1807. Hogan vs Flair
1808. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1809. Flair vs Rey Jr
1810. DDP vs Hogan
1811. Hak vs Whipwreck
WWE Main Event 26/2/14
1812. The Brotherhood, Los Matadores & El Torito vs RybAxel & 3MB
WWE Main Event 4/3/14
1813. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
1814. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
WWE NXT 5/3/14
1815. Adrian Neville vs Camacho
1816. Charlotte vs Emma
1817. Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves
Death of WCW Discs 13 & 14
1818. Goldberg vs Sting vs Hulk Hogan vs DDP
1819. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1820. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg
1821. DDP vs Goldberg
1822. Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko & Kidman vs Raven, Saturn & Rey Mysterio Jr
1823. Sting vs DDP
1824. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash vs Sting vs DDP
1825. Ric Flair vs DDP
1826. Charles Robinson vs Gorgeous George
1827. David Flair vs Erik Watts
1995 Yearbook Discs 26 & 27
1828. Hayabusa, W*ING Kanemura & Masato Tanaka vs The Gladiator, Hisakatsu Oya & Super Leather
1829. Jushin Liger vs Barry Houston
1830. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
1831. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1832. Yoji Anjoh & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
1833. Devil Masami & Mayumi Ozaki vs Fukuoka & KAORU
Death of WCW Discs 15 & 16
1834. Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
1835. DDP & Bigelow vs Benoit & Flair
1836. Booker T vs Barbarian
1837. Eddie Guerrero vs Juventud Guerrera
1838. Kevin Nash vs David Flair
1839. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1840. Junkyard Hardcore Invitational
1841. Steve Regal vs Kidman
1842. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
1843. Sting vs Ric Flair
1844. Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman
C*4 Worlds Finest 2013
1845. The Afterparty vs Team Decadence
1846. Shayne Hawke vs Alex Vega vs Mike Rollins vs Cheech
1847. Alessandro Del Bruno vs John Greed vs Michael Von Payton
1848. Ryan Rogan vs Shane Sabre
1849. Checkmate vs 3.0
1850. Sebastian Suave vs Shane Strickland
1851. Twiggy vs Brandon Slayer
1852. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
1853. Scotty O'Shea vs Mike Bailey vs Shayne Hawke vs Alessandro Del Bruno
St. Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1854. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
1855. Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico
1856. Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn
1857. Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards
1858. ACH vs Shane Hollister
1859. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH vs Billy McNeil vs Davey Richards vs Gerald James vs Evan Gelistico
Death of WCW Discs 17 & 18
1860. Hulk Hogan vs Kevin Nash
1861. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1862. Sid vs Saturn
1863. Al Green vs Barry Horowitz
1864. DDP vs Goldberg
1865. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1866. Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart vs Lex Luger & Sting
1867. Sting vs Chris Benoit
1868. Dale Torborg vs The Maestro
1995 Yearbook Disc 28
1869. Manami Toyota vs Dynamite Kansai
1870. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1871. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1872. Hashimoto & Hirata vs Tenzan & Chono
1873. Keiji Muto vs Shiro Koshinaka
Death of WCW Discs 19 & 20
1874. Bret Hart vs Sting
1875. La Parka vs Buff Bagwell
1876. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1877. Goldberg vs Sid
1878. Goldberg vs Sting
1879. DDP vs David Flair
1880. The Outsiders vs Three Women
1881. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1882. Madusa vs Evan Karagias
1883. Brian Knobbs vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1884. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1885. Pinata on a Pole Match
1886. Chris Benoit vs Scott Hall
1887. Kimberly vs David Flair
1888. Goldberg vs Sid
1889. Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit
AIW Girls Night Out 9
1890. Annie Social vs Jewells Malone
1891. Jenny Rose vs Santana Garrett
1892. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs Team Double J
1893. Heidi Lovelace vs Angel Dust vs Melanie Cruise
1894. Leah Von Dutch vs Mickie Knuckles
1895. Sassy Stephie vs Savannah Summers
1896. Taeler Hendrix vs Marti Belle
1897. Nikki Storm vs Kimber Lee
1898. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs Veda Scott & Shanna
CZW World Triangle League Night 1
1899. Ricochet vs Drew Gulak
1900. Drake Younger vs Big Van Walter
1901. Robert Dreissker vs Jonathan Gresham
1902. Toby Blunt & Axel Dieter Jr vs Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl
1903. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kim Ray
1904. AR Fox vs Zack Sabre Jr
CZW World Triangle League Night 2
1905. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jonathan Gresham
1906. Davey Richards vs Freddy Stahl
1907. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Drake Younger
1908. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
1909. Yuko Miyamoto vs Bad Bones
1910. Ricochet vs AR Fox
Death of WCW Discs 21, 22, 23 & 24
1911. Evan Karagias vs Saturn
1912. Bret Hart vs Jeff Jarrett
1913. Goldberg & Sid vs The Outsiders
1914. Jerry Only vs Dr Death
1915. The Outsiders vs Benoit & Bret Hart vs Sid & Goldberg
1916. Dr Death & Oklahoma vs Vampiro & Jerry Only
1917. The Outsiders vs Bret Hart & Goldberg
1918. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1919. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1920. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
1921. Bret Hart vs Goldust (Dustin Runnels I guess, think i fucked up writing it down)
1922. David Flair & Crowbar vs Scott Steiner & Kevin Nash
1923. Chavo Guerrero & PG-13 vs Three Count
1924. Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
1925. Jeff Jarrett vs Jimmy Snuka
1926. Bret Hart vs Kevin Nash
1927. Oklahoma vs Madusa
1928. Chris Benoit vs Sid
1929. Sid vs Kevin Nash
1930. Don Harris vs Kevin Nash vs Sid
1931. DDP vs The Machine
1932. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac
1933. Chris Benoit vs Triple H
1934. Triple H/X-Pac/Malenko/Saturn/Benoit vs Rock/Cactus/Rikishi/Too Cool
1935. The Wall vs Kiss Demon
1936. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Jeff Jarrett
1937. The Dog vs Norman Smiley
1938. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair
1939. TAFKA Prince Iaukea vs Michael Modest
1940. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs Sting & Vampiro
1941. Hulk Hogan vs The Wall

June
CZW World Triangle League Night 3
1942. AR Fox vs Drew Gulak
1943. Robert Dreissker vs Yuko Miyamoto
1944. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
1945. Jonathan Gresham vs Bad Bones
1946. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter
CZW World Triangle League Night 4
1947. Drake Younger vs Yuko Miyamoto
1948. Freddy Stahl vs Drew Gulak
1949. Sumerian Death Squad vs Ricochet & AR Fox
1950. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonathan Gresham
1995 Yearbook Disc 29
1951. Gran Naniwa vs Damien 666
1952. Jushin Liger vs Damien 666
1953. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
1954. Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Otani
1955. Jushin Liger vs Ultimo Dragon
1956. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1957. Jushin Liger vs Gedo
1958. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1959. Dave Finlay vs 2 Cold Scorpio
1960. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1961. Megumi Kudo & Aja Kong vs Combat Toyoda & Bison Kimura
AIW Girls Night Out 10
1962. Kimber Lee vs Santana Garrett
1963. Jody D'Milo vs Jasmin
1964. Sassy Stephie vs Jewells Malone
1965. Melanie Cruise vs Angel Dust
1966. Social Network vs Bale & Bates
1967. Shanna vs Savannah vs LVD
1968. Jenny Rose vs Mickie Knuckles
1969. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1970. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott
Death of WCW Discs 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 & 30
1971. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
1972. Sting vs DDP
1973. Norman Smiley & Meng vs Terry Funk & Hugh Morrus vs Finlay & Brian Knobbs
1974. Mike Awesome vs Taz
1975. Scott Steiner vs Sting
1976. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1977. Chris Jericho vs Triple H
1978. DDP vs Mike Awesome
1979. Kidman vs Hulk Hogan
1980. Eric Bischoff vs David Arquette
1981. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1982. Vampiro vs Sting
1983. Jarrett & Bischoff vs DDP & Arquette
1984. Hogan vs Awesome
1985. Jarrett vs Arquette vs DDP
1986. Funk vs Smiley
1987. DDP vs Awesome
1988. Sting vs Jarrett
1989. Awesome vs Sting
1990. Vampiro vs Sting
1991. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
1992. Funk vs Candido
1993. Goldberg vs Tank Abbott
1994. Russo vs Ric Flair
1995. Vampiro vs Sting
1996. Vampiro vs Demon
1997. Three Count vs Perfect Event
1998. Three Count vs Jung Dragons
1999. Filthy Animals vs Storm & Kidman
2000. Hogan vs Jarrett
2001. Goldberg vs Nash
2002. Storm vs Vito
2003. Franchise vs Kidman
2004. Booker vs Storm
2005. Kanyon vs Bagwell
2006. Booker vs Jarrett
2007. Booker vs Nash
1995 Yearbook Disc 30
2008. Hayabusa, Sasuke & Nakagawa vs Delfin, Fuji & Michinoku
2009. Megumi Kudo vs Shark Tsuchiya
2010. Psicosis & Halloween vs Leon ***** & Ultraman
2011. Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Otani
Dragon Gate USA REVOLT! 2013
2012. Chuck Taylor vs Arik Cannon
2013. Fray
2014. Eita vs Rich Swann
2015. Samuray Del Sol vs AR Fox
2016. Tozawa vs Callihan
2017. Saito/Susumu vs Young Bucks
SWE Unlucky For Some
2018. Kenbai vs Zack Sabre Jr
2019. El Ligero vs Davey Richards
2020. Ultimo Dragon & Mark Haskins vs Stixx & Max Angelus
2021. The Pope vs Marty Scurll
2022. Davey Richards & Michael Elgin vs Project Ego
Death of WCW Disc 31
2023. Lance Storm vs General Rection
2024. Jeff Jarrett vs Mike Awesome
2025. Booker T vs Vince Russo
2026. Elix Skipper vs Mike Sanders & Kevin Nash
WWE NXT Takeover
2027. Adam Rose vs Camacho
2028. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
2029. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
2030. Charlotte vs Natalya
2031. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
Death of WCW Disc 32
2032. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons
2033. Crowbar vs Vampiro
2034. Sting vs Jeff Jarrett
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 2
2035. Royal Rumble Match
2036. The Dudleys vs The Hardys
Death of WCW Discs 33 & 34
2037. The Perfect Event vs Nash & DDP
2038. Chavo Jr vs Mike Sanders
2039. Helms & Moore vs The Jung Dragons vs Knoble & Karagias
2040. DDP & Nash vs The Perfect Event
2041. Chavo Jr vs Jamie Knoble
2042. Nash & DDP vs The Natural Born Thrillers
2043. Mike Modest vs Christopher Daniels
2044. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons, Jamie Knoble & Evan Karagias
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 3
2045. Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero
2046. Angle, Edge & Christian vs The Rock, Taker & Kane
2047. Trish vs Stephanie McMahon
DGUSA Heat 2013
2048. Swann vs Cannon
2049. Davis vs Younger
2050. Taylor vs Eita
2051. Gargano vs Kendrick
2052. SDS vs Saito
2053. Callihan vs Susumu
2054. Tozawa/Fox vs Young Bucks
Death of WCW Disc 35 & 36
2055. Buff Bagwell vs Brian Adams
2056. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Rey Mysterio Jr
2057. Dusty Rhodes vs Jeff Jarrett
2058. Three Count vs Filthy Animals
2059. Skipper/Romeo vs Kidman/Mysterio Jr
2060. Jung Dragons vs Air Paris & AJ Styles
2061. Helms/Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Chavo/Romeo/Skipper
2062. Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Romeo/Skipper
2063. Ric Flair vs Sting
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 4
2064. Vince McMahon/Trish Stratus vs William Regal/Stephanie McMahon
2065. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
2066. Edge/Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 5, 6 & 7
2067. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2068. Raven vs Big Show vs Kane
2069. Triple H vs Undertaker
2070. Steve Austin vs The Rock
2071. Austin/HHH/Edge/Christian vs Undertaker/Kane/Hardys
2072. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2073. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2074. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2075. Triple H vs Undertaker
PWG Matt Rushmore
2076. B-Boy/Mack vs Rosas/Avalon
2077. Steen vs ACH
2078. Taylor/Trent vs Fox/Swann
2079. Cage vs Ciampa vs Nese vs Younger
2080. Strong vs Gargano
2081. Bucks vs LeRae/Ryan
2082. O'Reilly vs Cole
Progress Wrestling Chapter One
2083. El Ligero vs Noam Dar
2084. Mike Mason vs Colt Cabana
2085. Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr
2086. Cruz vs Ligero vs Scurll vs Mason
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013
2087. Swann vs Kendrick
2088. Six Way Freestyle
2089. Reed vs Ryze
2090. Davis vs Trent?
2091. EITA/Tomahawk vs Smash Brothers
2092. Ricochet vs Tozawa
2093. Uhaa vs Callihan
2094. Bucks vs CIMA/Fox
2095. Gargano vs Shingo
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013
2096. Nese vs Soldier Ant
2097. Reed vs Konley
2098. Smash Brothers vs DUF
2099. Kendrick vs Taylor
2100. 7 Way Ladder Match
2101. Cassidy vs Davis
2102. CIMA/EITA/Tomahawk vs Gargano/Ricochet/Swann
2103. Shingo vs Akira Tozawa
CZW Prelude to Violence IV
2104. Gulak vs Williams
2105. Excellent vs Whitmer
2106. Neveah/Havok vs Lee/LuFisto
2107. Strickland vs Conley
2108. Juicy vs Ben Dejos
2109. Busick vs Havoc
2110. OI4K vs Fox/Swann
2111. Hyde vs Mathis
NOAH 23/7/11
2112. Edwards/Delirious/ZSJ vs Evans/Genba/Aero
2113. Kotoge/Harada vs Ricky & Rocky Marvin
2114. KENTA/Kanemaru vs Takaiwa/Namiguchi
2115. Nakajima/Kajiwara vs Suzuki/Aoki
2116. Sugiura vs Sasaki
2117. Bernard/Anderson vs Yoshie/Morishima
2118. Akiyama/Saito vs Kobashi/Shiozaki
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 8/9
2119. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2120. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs Edge & Christian
2121. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit
2122. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
2123. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
Progress Wrestling Chapter 6
2124. El Ligero vs Ricochet
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 10
2125. Rhyno vs Test
2126. Jeff Hardy vs Mike Awesome
2127. Chris Jericho vs Booker T
NOAH 10/7/11
2128. Takayama/KENTA/Genba vs Sano/Ishimori/Aoki
2129. Akiyama vs Nakajima
2130. Sasaki vs Morishima
2131. Suzuki vs Kanemaru
2132. Shiozaki vs Sugiura
NOAH 6/8/11
2133. Ogawa vs ZSJ
2134. KENTA/Kanemaru/Genba VS Suzuki/Aoki/Ishimori
2135. Go Shiozaki vs Jun Akiyama 
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 11
2136. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
2137. RVD vs Tajiri
2138. Booker T vs Undertaker
WWE Payback 2014
2139. Sheamus vs Cesaro
2140. RVD vs Wade Barrett
2141. Wyatt vs Cena
2142. Alicia Fox vs Paige
2143. Evolution vs The Shield
CZW Tournament of Death XIII
2144. Numazawa vs Lucky
2145. Aero vs MASADA
2146. Havoc vs Takeda
2147. Tremont vs Kasai
2148. James vs Gacy
2149. Lucky vs MASADA
2150. Kasai vs Havoc
2151. Gulak/Sozio vs Juicy
2152. Moore vs Mathis
2153. Kasai vs MASADA
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 12
2154. Kurt Angle vs RVD
2155. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
DGUSA Bushido Code of the Warrior 2013
2156. Nation vs Jigsaw
2157. Six Way Freestyle
2158. Davis vs Taylor
2159. Gargano vs Swann
2160. EITA vs Trent?
2161. Tozawa vs Nese
2162. Fox/CIMA/Tomahawk vs Ricochet/Bucks
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013
2163. Davis vs Taylor
2164. Strickland vs Konley
2165. Nese vs Uhaa
2166. 8 Man Chikara Tribute Tag
2167. EITA vs CIMA vs Tomahawk vs Tozawa
2168. Gargano vs Tozawa
2169. Fox vs Trent?
2170. Fox vs Trent?
2171. Bucks vs ICMG
2172. Gargano vs Tozawa
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 13
2173. The Rock vs Lance Storm
2174. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle
2175. Lance Storm vs Jeff Hardy
2176. The Dudley Boyz vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Hurricane & Lance Storm vs Big Show & Spike Dudley
Progress Chapter Nine
2177. Dave Mastiff vs Tommy End
2178. Mark Haskins vs Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
2179. Rampage Brown vs Doug Williams
NOAH 30/7/11
2180. Ricky & Rocky Marvin vs Jack Evans & Aero Star
2181. Taue & Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Delirious
2182. Eddie Edwards vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
2183. Sugiura & Yone vs. Sasaki & Miyahara
2184. Nakajima, Kajiwara, Kenou & Kenbai vs. Kotoge, Harada, Takizawa & Sabre Jr.
2185. Shiozaki, Morishima & Taniguchi vs. Akiyama, Saito & Sano
2186. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
New Japan 8/6/11
2187. Jado vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2188. Prince Devitt vs Koji Kanemoto
2189. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
2190. Gedo vs Great Sasuke
2191. Ryusuke Taguchi vs TAKA Michinoku
2192. Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Liger

July

Package Piledrive Everybody Best of Kevin Steen 3 Disc Set
2193. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
2194. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
2195. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin
2196. Kevin Steen vs Ian Rotten
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 14 & 15
2197. RVD vs Jericho
2198. Rhyno vs Jeff Hardy
2199. RVD vs Jericho
2200. Angle vs RVD
2201. Austin vs Angle
Davey Richards Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set
2202. Richards vs Generico vs Kozina
2203. Richards vs Rod Steel
2204. Richards & Whitmer vs Up In Smoke
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 16
2205. RVD vs Angle
2206. Edge vs Christian
2207. Angle vs Rhyno
Zero1 14/6/11
2208. KAMIKAZE/Ueda/David vs Sato/Kakinuma/Slex
2209. Hidaka/Togo/FUNAKI vs Tanaka/Hayato/Sawa
2210. Sai vs Hussein
2211. Akebono/Nagashima vs Otani/Hashimoto
Progress Wrestling Chapter 10
2212. Project Ego vs Mad Man Manson & Grado
2213. Doug Williams vs Nathan Cruz
Shimmer Volume 57
2214. Santana Garrett vs Rhia O'Reilly
2215. Melanie Cruise vs Xandra Bale
2216. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2217. CVE/Veda/Shazza vs Saraya/Allysin/Taylor
2218. Thunderkitty vs Sassy Stephie
2219. Athena vs Kimber Lee
2220. Jessie McKay vs Mercedes Martinez
2221. Kana vs Kalamity
2222. Danger/Bates vs Melissa/Hamada
2223. Madison Eagles vs Courtney Rush
2224. Skater/Nakagawa vs Canadian Ninjas
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 17-20
2225. Edge vs RVD
2226. RVD vs Edge
2227. Edge vs Christian
2228. Jericho vs Angle
2229. RVD vs Taker
2230. Taker vs Angle
2231. Rock/RVD vs Jericho/Dudleys
2232. Edge vs Angle
2233. Taker vs RVD
2234. Jericho vs Austin
Beyond Wrestling We Care A Lot
2235. Biff Busick vs Eddie Edwards
2236. Pinkie Sanchez vs Johnny Cockstrong
Michinoku Pro 5/11/11
2237. KAGETORA vs Kinya Oyanagi
2238. Ken45 vs Kei Sato
2239. Rasse vs Yapper Man 1
2240. Manjimaru vs Daichi Sasaki
2241. Yapper Man 2 vs Takeshi Minamino
2242. Kesen Numajiro vs Shu Sato
2243. Taro Nohashi vs Great Sasuke
2244. Kenbai vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2245. Kenou vs Rui Hyugaji
Dragon Gate UK Invasion 3
2246. Tozawa vs Kid
2247. Gamma vs Tanizaki
2248. Scurll/Haskins/Lion vs CIMA/Doi/Hulk
2249. Yoshino vs Yokosuka
2250. PAC vs Shingo
Michinoku Pro 11/12/11
2251. Kinya Oyanagi vs Daichi Sasaki
2252. Jinsei Shinzaki & Kesen Numajiro vs Ultimo Dragon & Rasse
2253. Takeshi Minamino & Manjimaru vs. Yapper Man #1 & Yapper Man #2
2254. Kenou & ken45° & Kenbai vs. Fujita "Jr." Hayato & Rui Hyugaji & Taro Nohashi
2255. Atsushi Onita & Great Sasuke vs. Shu Sato & Kei Sato
DGUSA Fearless 2013
2256. Davis vs Cooter
2257. Konley/Everett vs Walters/Busick
2258. Chuck Taylor vs Trent?
2259. AR Fox vs Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant vs Shane Strickland
2260. Ricochet vs Swann
2261. Nese vs Susumu
2262. Gargano vs Mochizuki
2263. Bucks vs Bravados
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013
2264. Jon Davis vs Steven Walters
2265. Touchdown vs Cottonbelly
2266. Taylor vs Susumu
2267. Konley/Everett vs Fire/Jigsaw vs Bravados
2268. Nese vs Ricochet
2269. Swann vs Trent
2270. Fox/Mochizuki vs Bucks
2271. Gargano vs Hero
NOAH 13/6/11
2272. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Takashi Sugiura, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori
DG UK Shingo vs Yokosuka 3
2273. Hulk vs Lion
2274. Tozawa vs Tanizaki
2275. Yoshino vs Doi
2276. Scurll/Haskins vs CIMA/Gamma
2277. PAC vs Dragon Kid
2278. Shingo vs Yokosuka
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 21
2279. Steve Austin vs Booker T
2280. Chris Jericho vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle
Dragon Gate UK Dragon Gate vs UK
2281. Gamma vs Mad Man Manson
2282. CIMA vs Lion Kid
2283. Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino vs Naoki Tanizaki & BxB Hulk vs Martin Kirby & Joey Hayes
2284. Akira Tozawa vs Marty Scurll
2285. PAC vs Susumu Yokosuka
2286. Shingo vs Mark Haskins
New Japan 29/5/11
2287. TJP vs Jado
2288. Prince Devitt vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2289. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Great Sasuke
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 1
2290. Ultimo Guerrero vs Mistico 
ROH on Sinclair 2/3/13
2291. The Flatliners vs Steve Corino & Rhino
2292. Vinny Marseglia vs Grizzly Redwood
2293. Grizzly Redwood vs Kevin Steen
2294. The Briscoes vs WGTT
ROH on Sinclair 9/3/13
2295. Rhett Titus vs Eddie Edwards
2296. Mia Yim vs MsChif
2297. Matt Hardy vs Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 16/3/13
2298. Tadarius Thomas & ACH vs The American Wolves
2299. BJ Whitmer vs QT Marshall
2300. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 2
2301. Mistico vs Averno
NOAH 18/6/11
2302. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Bison Smith, Roderick Strong & Bobby Fish
Revolution Pro UK Uprising 2013
2303. Michael Elgin vs Noam Dar
2304. Prince Devitt vs Ricochet
2305. Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards
2306. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Marty Scurll
Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6 Art of War
2307. Johnny Gargano vs Paul London
WWE Money In The Bank 2014
2308. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2309. Paige vs Naomi
2310. Seth Rollins vs RVD vs Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Dean Ambrose
2311. Layla vs Summer Rae
2312. John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt vs Cesaro vs Sheamus vs Kane vs Alberto Del 

Rio
ROH on Sinclair 23/3/13
2313. Silas Young vs Michael Elgin
2314. Charlie Haas vs Grizzly Redwood
2315. Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole
TNA Slammiversary 2014
2316. Seiya Sanada vs Crazzy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Tiger Uno vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards
2317. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
2318. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
2319. Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Bobby Lashley
NOAH 29/6/11
2320. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Kotaro Suzuki, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori 
ROH on Sinclair 30/3/13
2321. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs Rhett Titus & Cliff Compton
2322. Mike Mondo vs Jimmy Jacobs
2323. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Matt Hardy, Rhino & Steve Corino
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set
2324. Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi
wXw Slam Mania
2325. Freddy Stahl vs Michael Elgin
2326. Bad Bones vs Emil Sitoci
2327. Karsten Beck vs Colt Cabana
2328. Tommy End vs Freddy Stahl
ROH on Sinclair 6/4/13
2329. Mike Sydal & Adam Page vs ACH & Tadarius Thomas
2330. Scarlett Bordeaux vs Athena vs Cherry Bomb vs MsChif
2331. Pepper Parks vs Roderick Strong
2332. Forever Hooligans vs reDRagon
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 4
2333. Mistico vs Perro Aguayo
AAW War Is Coming 2013
2334. FIST vs C&C Wrestle Factory
2335. Irish Airborne vs Lethal Weapons
2336. Zero Gravity vs FIST
2337. Irish Airborne vs Prince Ali & Juntai Miller
2338. Eddie Kingston vs Shane Hollister
SWE 3AS End Game
2339. Martin Kirby vs El Ligero
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 5
2340. Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon
NOAH 26/6/11
2341. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano
2342. Takeshi Morishima vs Shuhei Taniguchi
2343. Kensuke Sasaki vs Bison Smith
2344. Kotaro Suzuki vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 6
2345. William Regal vs Chris Benoit
New Japan 7/6/11
2346. Fujita Jr Hayato vs TJP
2347. Jado vs Kenny Omega
2348. Davey Richards vs Koji Kanemoto
2349. Kota Ibushi vs Great Sasuke
NWA Smoky Moutain The Big One Richards vs Owens
2350. Jason Kincaid vs Kyle O'Reilly
2351. Davey Richards vs Chase Owens
New Japan 10/6/11
2352. Kenny Omega, Daisuke Sasaki & TJP vs KUSHIDA, Mascara Dorada & Hiromu Takahashi
2353. Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards
2354. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Prince Devitt
2355. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 1
2356. Chris Benoit vs William Regal
AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament
2357. Jollyville vs Team UK
2358. Youthanazia vs Submission Squad
2359. Hooligans vs Hope/Change
2360. Nixon vs Sex Bob-Ombs
2361. Allysin Kay vs MsChif
2362. Jollyville vs Youthanazia
2363. Nixon vs Hooligans
2364. Gargano vs Gresham
2365. Jollyville vs Nixon
2366. UMB vs All Ego
2367. Elgin vs Alexander
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 2
2368. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
Dragon Gate Memorial Gate 25/3/12
2369. Eita/Watanabe/Tominaga vs Super Shisa/Shisa Boy/Kotoka
2370. Onita vs Stalker 
2371. Mondai Ryu/Fake Tanizaki vs Fujii/Gamma
2372. PAC/Swann vs Yoshino/Doi
2373. Ricochet vs Kzy
2374. Susumu/KAGETORA vs YAMATO/Shingo
2375. Ryo Saito/Kanda/Genki vs Tozawa/Hulk/Kong vs CIMA/Mochizuki/Dragon Kid
WSU United
2376. Shanna vs Hania The Howling Huntress
2377. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2378. Neveah vs Brittany Blake
2379. LuFisto vs Mickie Knuckles
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Discs 3/4/5/6
2380. Daniels & Styles vs LAX
2381. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
2382. John Cena vs Edge
2383. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle
2384. Mecha Mummy vs Minoru Suzuki
New Japan 21/7/14
2385. Tomohiro Ishii vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2386. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows ***
2387. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2388. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata ***1/4
2389. Minoru Suzuki vs Toru Yano DUD
2390. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito **3/4
2391. Togi Makabe vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2392. Tomoaki Honma vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/4
2393. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Katsuyori Shibata ****1/4
2394. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles ***3/4
New Japan 23/7/14
2395. Tomohiro Ishii vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2396. Bad Luck Fale vs Shelton Benjamin **1/2
2397. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hirooki Goto ***
2398. Lance Archer vs Tetsuya Naito **
2399. Tomoaki Honma vs Yuji Nagata ***
2400. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***3/4
2401. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano **1/2
2402. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan ***
2403. Karl Anderson vs Togi Makabe **3/4
2404. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows **3/4
2006 MOTYC Set Disc 7
2405. Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels
New Japan 25/7/14
2406. Doc Gallows vs Tomoaki Honma **1/2
2407. Lance Archer vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2408. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2409. Tomohiro Ishii vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2410. Tetsuya Naito vs Toru Yano ***
2411. Katsuyori Shibata vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***
2412. Bad Luck Fale vs Yuji Nagata ***
2413. Minoru Suzuki vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2414. Satoshi Kojima vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/2
2415. Togi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/2
New Japan 26/7/14
2416. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2417. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith Jr **1/2
2418. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2419. Toru Yano vs Hirooki Goto DUD
2420. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma ****
2421. Lance Archer vs Togi Makabe ***
2422. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata ***3/4
2423. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2424. Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/4
2425. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata ***3/4 
EVOLVE 25
2426. Anthony Nese vs Trent?
2427. FRAY
2428. Ricochet vs Hero
2429. Bucks/Swann vs Bravados/Gargano
2430. Fox vs Richards
WWE Superstars 4/1/13
2431. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Superstars 11/1/13
2432. The Miz vs Tensai
WWE Superstars 18/1/13
2433. Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty
WWE Superstars 25/1/13
2434. Kofi Kingston vs JTG
WWE Superstars 1/2/13
2435. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 7/2/13
2436. Damien Sandow vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 15/2/13
2437. Kaitlyn vs Natalya
New Japan 28/7/14
2438. Doc Gallows vs Tomohiro Ishii ***
2439. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Lance Archer *** 
2440. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2441. Yujiro Takahashi vs Minoru Suzuki **1/2
2442. Karl Anderson vs Toru Yano **1/2
2443. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2444. AJ Styles vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2445. Bad Luck Fale vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2446. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tomoaki Honma ***1/4
2447. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito ****
All Japan 19/6/11
2448. Shuji Kondo vs KAI
2449. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya
2450. Suwama vs Yuji Nagata

AUGUST

Shimmer Volume 58
2451. Portia Perez vs Thunderkitty
2452. Santana Garrett vs Sassy Stephie
2453. Jessicka Havok vs Mary Lee Rose
2454. Nikki Storm vs Su Yung
2455. Mercedes Martinez vs Veda Scott
2456. Hikaru Shida vs Mia Yim
2457. Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs MsEerie
2458. Cheerleader Melissa vs Leva Bates
2459. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Saraya Knight
2460. Nicole Matthews vs Madison Eagles
2461. 3G vs LuFisto & Kana
New Japan 31/7/14 Day 6
2462. Bad Luck Fale vs Doc Gallows **
2463. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Yuji Nagata **1/2
2464. Togi Makabe vs Yujiro Takahashi **
2465. Satoshi Kojima vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2466. Karl Anderson vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2467. Minoru Suzuki vs Lance Archer **3/4
2468. Shelton Benjamin vs Shinsuke Nakamura **3/4
2469. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2470. Toru Yano vs Kazuchika Okada **1/4
2471. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4
All Japan 18/7/11
2472. Yuji Okabayashi & Ryuichi Kawakami vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue
2473. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Manabu Soya
All Japan 31/7/11
2474. KAI vs Minoru
2475. Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
New Japan 1/8/14 Day 7
2476. Shelton Benjamin vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2477. Toru Yano vs Lance Archer **
2478. Yujiro Takahashi vs Karl Anderson **1/2
2479. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Doc Gallows **
2480. Tenzan vs Goto ***1/2
2481. Honma vs Fale ***
2482. Makabe vs Naito ***3/4
2483. Suzuki vs Styles ****1/4
2484. Nagata vs Shibata ****
2485. Nakamura vs Ishii ****


----------



## Platt

I'm on 2213


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

I'm up to 980. 161 matches watched in July. Finally beat the 130ish record I've had all year. Yay.


----------



## RKing85

Updated standings

1. Smitlick - 2485
2. Platt - 2213
3. BallsBalogna - 1958
4. xxTalonxx - 1696
5. The Chopping Machine - 1108
6. KingCrash - 1004
7. sXeMope - 980
8. Racoonie - 941
9. Ratman - 923
10. Miguel de Juan - 856
11. Brauny - 833
12. The Manowarrior - 554
13. RKing85 - 433
14. bigbuxx - 379
15. Flux - 351
16. Mikey2Likey - 268
17. MrWrestlingVIII - 214
18. Dorodafan - 208
19. chiuller88 - 162
20. TheWeasel - 103
21. just1988 - 19


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450
April Total: 189
May Total: 232
June Total: 207
July Total: 186

*2014 TOTAL: 2144*

Little bit late on my posting, sorry guys! July brought a year low. Was able to attend the live Raw and Superstars taping in Miami on the 21st, but after several bad WWE PPVS and uninteresting shows I've found myself a bit disinterested in the product. Ironically, the buzz around TNA's television woes coupled with the recent incredible NYC shows has me genuinely interested in their product and leaving me wanting more. Still falling behind the Indies though and still haven't found a chance to start the G1. I will find the time to binge sooner or later though, I've got a hell of a lot to catch up on outside of the big 2. 



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie Jamea vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton





Spoiler: April



-----4/3-----

WWE Wrestlemania 29 (4/7/13)
1. Sheamus, Big Show & Randy Orton vs The Shield
2. Mark Henry vs Ryback
3. Team Hell No vs Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston
4. Fandango vs Chris Jericho
5. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger 
6. The Undertaker vs CM Punk 
7. Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
8. John Cena vs The Rock

WWE SmackDown (6/12/03)
9. Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
10. Billy Gunn vs A-Train
11. Undertaker vs Johnny Stamboli
12. Chris Benoit & Rhyno vs Basham Brothers
13. John Cena vs Funaki
14. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/3/14)
15. Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode
16. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
17. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
18. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne 
19. Kenny King vs MVP

WWE NXT (4/3/14)
20. Emma vs Sasha Banks
21. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Jack Hurley 
22. Brodus Clay vs Xavier Woods
23. Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyler Breeze
24. Sami Zayn vs Cory Graves

-----4/6-----

WWE Wrestlemania 30 (4/6/14)
25. The Usos vs Rybaxel vs Los Matadores vs Real Americans
26. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
27. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
28. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
29. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
30. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
31. Vicki Guerrero Divas Invitational 
32. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Bootista

-----4/7-----

WWE RAW (4/7/14)
33. The Wyatts vs Shame-Us All, StupaCena & Big Zit-E Tit-E
34. Emma & Santino vs Faaaaaandaaaaango & Summer Rae
35. Bootista & Boreton vs Usos
36. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
37. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio 
38. Rusev vs Bland Jobber (Zack Ryder?)
39. AJ Lee vs Paige
40. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
41. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H

-----4/8-----

WWE Main Event (4/8/14)
42. The Shield vs The Wyatts
43. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
44. Alexander Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara

-----4/9-----

WWF Wrestlemania 13 (3/3/97)
45. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks
46. Rocky Maivia vs The Sultan
47. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust 
48. Owen Hart & Brittish Bulldog vs Vader & Mankind
49. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
50. Legion Of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Nation Of Domination
51. Sid Vicious vs Undertaker

-----4/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/10/14)
52. *10 Man Battle Royal
53. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany
54. Jessie & DJ Zema vs The Wolves
55. Magnus vs Eric Young

WWE NXT (4/10/14)
56. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
57. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
58. Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley
59. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Superstars (4/10/14)
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback
61. Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil

-----4/11-----

WCCW (2/23/83)
62. King Parsons vs The Dragon
63. Al Madril vs The Great Yatsu
64. David Von Erich vs Buddy Roberts

WCW Uncensored 1995
65. Dustin Rhodes vs Black Top Bully
66. Meng vs Retard Jim Duggan
67. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B ***
68. Randy Savage vs Avalanche
69. Big Bubba Rogers vs Sting
70. Harlem Heat vs Nasty Boys
71. Vader vs Hulk Hogan

WWE SmackDown (4/11/14)
72. Cesaro vs Big Show
73. Rybaxel vs Los Matadores
74. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
75. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
76. Santino vs Fandango
77. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Bootista, Randy Orton & Kane

-----4/12-----

IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday (3/9/14)
78. Alex Castle vs Frank Wyatt vs Zakk Sawyers vs Tripp Cassidy
79. Team IOU vs The Hooligans
80. Michael Elgin vs Danny Cannon
81. Mean & Rotten vs Two Star Heroes vs Russ Jones & Kaden Sade vs Angelus Layne & Thunderkitty vs Josh Crane & Dale Patricks
82. Johnny Rotten Sixx vs Todd Morton
83. White America vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
84. Hy Zaya, Matt Cage & Necro Butcher vs Gary Jay, Jack Thriller & Shane Mercer
85. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
86. Drake Younger vs Kyle O’Reilly vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose
87. Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West vs Corporal Robinson, Mickie Knuckles & Heidi Lovelace
88. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley

-----4/14-----

WWE RAW (4/14/14)
89. RVD vs Alberto Del Rio
90. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
91. Paige vs Alicia Fox
92. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Bootista
93. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
94. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
95. Swagger vs Sheamus
96. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
97. Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
98. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Rybaxel, Rusev, Bad News Barrett & Titus O'Neil

-----4/15-----

WWE Main Event (4/15/14)
99. Los Matadores vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
100. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
101. *10 Diva Battle Royal
102. Big Show vs Swagger

-----4/16-----

ROW High Octane (12/2013)
103. Team International vs Brothers Lockhart
104. Ryan Davidson vs Q
105. Ivan vs Michael

WWE No Way Out (2/23/03)
106. Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy
107. William Regal & Lance Storm vs RVD & Kane
108. Matt Hardy vs Billy Kidman
109. Undertaker vs Big Show
110. Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs Team Angle
111. Triple H vs Scott Steiner
112. Steve Austin vs Eric Bischoff
113. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

-----4/17-----

WWE No Way Out (6/17/12)
114. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
115. Santino vs Ricardo Rodriguez
116. Christian vs Cody Rhodes 
117. PTP vs Usos vs Primo & Epico vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel 
118. Layla vs Beth Phoenix
119. Sin Cara vs Hunico
120. CM Punk vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
121. Ryback vs Dan Delaney & Rob Grymes
122. John Cena vs Big Show

WWE NXT (4/17/14)
123. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English
124. Camacho vs Oliver Grey
125. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop
126. CJ Parker vs Great Khali
127. Jason Jordan & Ty Dillnger vs Jobbers
128. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
TNA Impact (4/17/14)
129. Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne
130. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
131. Willow vs Spud & EC3
132. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
133. Bobby Roode vs Gunner
134. Eric Young vs Abyss

-----4/18-----

WWE SmackDown (4/18/14)
135. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Alberto Del Rio
136. Paige vs Aksana
137. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
138. Rusev vs R-Truth
139. Santino vs Fandango 
140. Bootista vs Sheamus

-----4/21-----

WWE RAW (4/21/14)
141. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus
142. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
143. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
144. Emma vs Layla
145. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
146. Paige vs Aksana
147. Rusev vs Sin Cara 
148. The Wyatts vs John Cena

-----4/22-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/29/12)
149. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

WWF WrestleMania 17 (2001)
150. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
151. Taz & The Acolytes vs Right To Censor
152. Raven vs Kane vs Big Show
153. Eddie Guerrero vs Test
154. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
155. Chyna vs Ivory
156. Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon
157. Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
158. *19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal
159. Triple H vs Undertaker
160. Steve Austin vs The Rock 

-----4/24-----

TNA Impact Live (4/24/14)
161. Kurt Angle vs Rockstar Spud
162. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King
163. MVP vs Austin Aries
164. Beer Money vs Bully Ray & Gunner
165. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne 
166. Abyss vs Magnus 

WWE NXT (4/24/14)
167. Rusev vs Travis Tyler
168. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma 
169. Mason Ryan vs Tyson Kidd
170. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
171. Sami Zayn & The Usos vs Corey Graces & The Ascension 

-----4/25-----

WWE SmackDown (4/25/14)
172. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
173. Tamina Snuka vs Natalya 
174. Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso
175. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
176. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Layla 
177. The Shield vs Del Rio, Barrett, Sandow, Ryback & Titus O'Neil

-----4/28-----

WWE RAW (4/28/14)
178. The Usos vs Rybaxel
179. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
180. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
181. Cody Rhodes vs Alberto Del Rio
182. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater
183. Paige vs Brie Bella
184. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam 
185. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----4/30-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/26/87)
186. Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Ricky Steamboat, Brutus Beefcake & Jim Duggan vs The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, Danny Davis, Ron Bass & Harley Race 
187. The Fabulous Moolah, Rockin' Robin, Velvet McIntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels vs Sensational Sherri, The Glamour Girls, Donna Christanello & Dawn Marie 188. Strike Force, The Young Stallions, The Fabulous Rougeaus, The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs vs The Hart Foundation, The Islanders, Demolition, The Bolsheviks & The Dream Team 
189. André the Giant, One Man Gang, King Kong Bundy, Butch Reed, & Rick Rude vs Hulk Hogan, Paul Orndorff, Don Muraco, Ken Patera & Bam Bam Bigelow





Spoiler: May



-----5/1-----

WCW Spring Stampede (4/11/99)
1. Juventud Guerrera vs Blitzkrieg
2. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Hak
3. Scotty Riggs vs Mikey Whipwreck
4. Konnan vs Disco Inferno
5. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Billy Kidman
6. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Raven & Perry Saturn
7. Booker T vs Scott Steiner 
8. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash
9. DDP vs Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan vs Sting

WCW Nitro (7/8/96)
10. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Dean Malenko

TNA Sacrifice (4/27/14)
11. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
12. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
13. Kurt Angle & Willow vs EC3 & Rockstar Spud
14. Sanada vs Tigre Uno
15. Gunner vs James Storm
16. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
17. Bully Ray vs Bobby Roode
18. Eric Young vs Magnus

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/1/14)
19. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
20. Gunner vs Bobby Roode
21. James Storm vs Willow
22. Bro-Mans & Zema Ion vs The Wolves & Sanada
23. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode

WWE NXT (5/1/14)
24. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas
25. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
26. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
27. Natalya vs Layla
28. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley
29. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay 

-----5/2-----

WWE SmackDown (5/2/14)
30. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos 
31. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
32. Rusev vs R-Truth
33. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
34. Big E vs Titus O'Neil 
35. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel

-----5/4-----

WWE Extreme Rules (5/4/14)
36. El Torito vs Hornswaggle 
37. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
38. Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
39. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E
40. The Shieldvs Evolution
41. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 
42. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
43. Daniel Bryan vs Kane 

-----5/5-----

WWE RAW (5/5/14)
44. *US Title 20 Man Battle Royal
45. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
46. Ryback vs Cody Rhodes 
47. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
48. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
49. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E 
50. The Shield vs The Wyatts

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXXI (8/6/95)
51. Sting & Road Warrior Hawk vs Meng & Kurasawa
52. DDP vs Alex Wright 
53. Renegade vs Paul Orndorff 
54. Harlem Heat & Sister Sherri vs Bunkhouse Buck, Dick Slater & Col Robert Parker
55. Vader vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair 

-----5/6-----

WWE Main Event (5/6/14)
56. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
57. Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls & Natalya
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel

-----5/7-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXX (1/25/95)
59. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B Badd
60. Alex Wright vs Bobby Eaton
61. Harlem Heat vs Stars & Stripes
62. Sting vs Avalanche
63. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs Kevin Sullivan & The Butcher

-----5/8-----

WWF Invasion (2001)
64. Jeff Hardy vs Rob Van Dam

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/8/14)
65. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne
66. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
67. Knux vs Kazarian 
68. Magnus vs Willow

-----5/9-----

WWE SmackDown (5/9/14)
69. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus
70. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs RVD & Big E
71. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
72. Santino & Emma vs Fandango & Layla
73. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
74. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
75. Seth Rollins vs Bootista 
76. The Usos & John Cena vs The Wyatts

WWE NXT (5/8/14)
77. Charlotte vs Emma
78. Kalisto & El Local vs. The Legionnaires
79. Camacho vs Captain Comic
80. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
81. *20 Man Battle Royal

-----5/10-----

CHIKARA Engulfed in a Fever Of Spite (5/14/11)
82. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams 
83. Tim Donst vs Kamikaze Kid
84. Grizzly Redwood vs Daizee Haize
85. Will O The Wisp II vs Ophidian 
86. Tursas vs UltraMantis Black
87. Delirious vs Hallowicked 
88. Icarus & Johnny Gargano vs Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush
89. Jakob Hammermeier vs Eddie Kingston
90. Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald vs. The Colony

-----5/12-----

WWE RAW (5/12/14)
91. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
92. Alicia Fox vs Paige
93. The Wyatts vs The Usos & John Cena
94. Natalya vs Brie Bella
95. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
96. Ryback vs Sheamus
97. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes
99. Roman Reigns vs Bootista

-----5/14-----

WWF SmackDown (4/12/01)
100. Albert vs Spike Dudley
101. Chyna vs Ivory
102. Angle, Regal, Edge & Christian vs Benoit & Jericho
103. Rhyno vs Hardcore Holly
104. Kane & Undertaker vs Kaentai & Big Show
105. Val Venis vs Test
106. Jeff Hardy vs Triple H

WWE RAW (4/8/13)
107. Daniel Bryan vs Big E
108. Wade Barrett vs The Miz
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Swagger & Zeb Colter
110. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
111. Santino, R-Truth & Zack Ryder vs 3MB
112. Sheamus vs Randy Orton
113. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
114. Tons Of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs Sandow, Cody Rhodes & The Bella's
115. John Cena vs Mark Henry

-----5/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
116. Willow vs Bram & Magnus
117. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky
118. Kazarian vs Crazy Steve 
119. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
120. Sanada vs Zema-Ion vs Tigre Uno
121. Eric Young vs MVP

-----5/16-----

WWE SmackDown
122. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
123. El Torito vs Heath Slater
124. Nikki Bella vs Natalya
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista
126. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
127. Santino Marella vs Damien Sandow
128. Cesaro vs R-Truth
129. John Cena vs Erick Rowan

-----5/19-----

WWE RAW (4/19/14)
130. Cesaro vs Sheamus
131. Ryback vs Big E
132. Heath Slater vs Rusev
133. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
134. Bootista vs Seth Rollins
135. Paige vs Alicia Fox
136. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
137. Luke Harper vs John Cena

-----5/20-----

EVOLVE 29 (5/9/14)
138. JT Dunn vs Blake Edward Belakus
139. Bravado Brothers vs Ethan Page & Alexander
140. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann 
141. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano 
142. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst 
143. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
144. Uhaa Nation & AR Fox vs Tony Nese & Trent Baretta 

WWE Main Event (5/20/14)
145. Damien Sandow vs R-Truth
146. Naomi vs Aksana 

-----5/21-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions II (6/8/88)
147. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
148. The Fantastics vs The Sheepherders 
149. Jimmy & Ronnie Garvin vs Mike Rotunda & Rick Steiner
150. Nikita Koloff vs Al Perez 
151. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Sting & Dusty Rhodes

-----5/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/22/14)
152. Angelina Love vs Brittany
153. Austin Aries vs MVP
154. Willow vs Magnus
155. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

WWE NXT (5/22/14)
156. Big E vs Bo Dallas
157. Tamina vs Paige
158. Camacho vs Adam Rose 
159. Sasha Banks vs Natalya
160. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins

-----5/23-----

WWE SmackDown (5/23/14)
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
162. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella & Eva Marie
163. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
164. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
165. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper

WWE No Way Out (2008)
166. CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero 
167. The Undertaker vs Viscera vs Finlay vs Bootista vs Khali vs MVP
168. Ric Flair vs Mr Kennedy
169. Edge vs Rey Mysterio
170. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
171. Triple H vs Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Umaga

-----5/25-----

WWF Wrestlemania VIII (1992)
172. Shawn Michaels vs El Matador
173. Undertaker vs Jake The Snake Roberts
174. Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper
175. Big Bossman, Virgil, Sgt Slaughter & Jim Duggan vs The Nasty Boys, The Mountie & Repo Man
176. Randy Savage vs Ric Flair
177. Tatanka vs The Model Rick Martel
178. The Natural Disasters vs Money Inc
179. Owen Hart vs Skinner
180. Hulk Hogan vs Sid Justice

-----5/26-----

WWE RAW (5/26/14)
181. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
182. Eva Marie vs Summer Rae
183. Drew McIntyre vs El Torito
184. Zack Ryder vs Rusev
185. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Randy Orton & Bootista
186. Randy Orton & Bootista vs Goldust 
187. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
188. Alicia Fox vs Emma
189. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
190. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio

-----5/27-----

WWE Great American Bash (7/20/08)
191. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder vs John Morrison & The Miz vs Jesse & Festus vs Finlay & Hornswaggle 
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Matt Hardy 
193. Tommy Dreamer vs Mark Henry 
194. Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels 
195. Michelle McCool vs Natalya 
196. CM Punk vs Bootista 
197. JBL vs John Cena 
198. Triple H vs Edge 

-----5/28-----

WWE Judgement Day (5/22/05)
199. MNM vs Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly
200. Carlito vs Big Show
201. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero
202. Kurt Angle vs Booker T
203. Heidenreich vs Orlando Jordan
204. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
205. JBL vs John Cena 

-----5/29-----

WWE NXT Takeover (5/29/14)
206. Adam Rose vs Camacho
207. Kalisto & El Local vs The Ascension
208. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn
209. Charlotte vs Natalya
210. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/29/14)
211. Bram vs Tigre Uno
212. Mr Anderson & Gunner vs BroMans
213. MVP, Bobby Lashley & Kenny King vs Austin Aries & The Wolves 
214. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Brittany 
215. Eric Young vs Bully Ray

WWF RAW (10/7/02)
216. TLC 4

-----5/30-----

WWE WrestleMania 23 (2007)
217. MITB: Mr. Kennedy, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Finlay, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Jeff Hardy & Edge
218. Kane vs Great Khali 
219. Chris Benoit vs MVP
220. Undertaker vs Batista 
221. ECW Originals vs The New Breed
222. Bobby Lashley vs Umaga
223. Melina vs Ashley 
224. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (5/30/14) 
225. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
226. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
227. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
228. El Torito vs Jinder Mahal
229. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
230. Big E vs Titus O'Neil
231. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
232. Bray Wyatt vs Jey Uso





Spoiler: June



-----6/1-----

WWE Payback (6/1/14)
1. Hornswaggle vs El Torito (Hair vs Mask)
2. Cesaro vs Sheamus
3. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
4. Rusev vs Big E
5. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
6. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
7. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
8. Alicia Fox vs Paige 
9. The Shield vs Evolution (No Holds Barred)

-----6/2-----

WWE RAW (6/2/14)
10. Bad News Barrett & Cesaro vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
11. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
12. Kane vs John Cena
13. 3MB vs El Torito & Los Matadores
14. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
15. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
16. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
17. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
18. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Sin Cara 
19. Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns

-----6/3-----

WWE Money In The Bank (7/4/13)
20. MITB: Real Americans, Rhodes Scholars, Wade Barrett, Fandango & Dean Ambrose
21. Curtis Axel vs The Miz
22. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
23. Ryback vs Chris Jericho
24. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
25. Mark Henry vs John Cena 
26. MITB: CM Punk, RVD, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian 

WWF In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies (4/28/96)
27. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Jake The Snake & Ahmed Johnson
28. Ultimate Warrior vs Goldust
29. Vader vs Razor Ramon
30. The Bodydonnas vs The Godwinns
31. Diesel vs Shawn Michaels

-----6/4-----

WWF In Your House 9: International Incident (7/21/96)
32. The Bodydonnas vs The Smoking Gunns
33. Mankind vs Henry Godwinn
34. Steve Austin vs Marc Mero
35. The Undertaker vs Goldust
36. Vader, Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Sid Vicious, Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson

WWF The Big Event (8/28/86)
37. The Killer Bees vs Jimmy Jack & Hoss Funk
38. The Magnificent Muraco vs Haku
39. Ted Arcidi vs Tony Garea
40. Junkyard Dog vs Adrian Adonis
41. Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy & Big John Stud vs Lou Albano & The Machines
42. Ricky Steamboat vs Jake The Snake Roberts
43. Billy Jack Haynes vs Hercules 
44. The Fabulous Rougeaus vs The Dream Team
45. Harley Race vs Pedro Morales
46. Paul Orndorff vs Hulk Hogan

-----6/5-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/5/14)
47. Willow vs Bram
48. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
49. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe
50. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne 
51. Austin Aries, Bully Ray, Eric Young & Samoa Joe vs Bobby Lashley, EC3, Kenny King & MVP

-----6/6-----

WWE SmackDown (6/6/14)
52. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
53. The Usos vs Rybaxel
54. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
55. Bad News Barrett vs Cesaro vs RVD
56. Natalya vs Alicia Fox 
57. Bo Dallas vs Santino Marella 
58. Big Show vs Randy Orton

WCCW TV (12/15/82)
59. Brian Adias vs Killer Tim Brooks
60. Bugsy McGraw & Al Madril vs Checkmate & Magic Dragon
61. Kabuki vs David Von Erich

-----6/9-----

WWE RAW (6/9/14)
61. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
62. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
63. Rybaxel vs Goldust & R-Truth
64. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow
65. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
66. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
67. Paige vs Alicia Fox
68. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
69. Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs The Wyatts

-----6/11-----

AJPW 
70. Steve Williams vs Kenta Kobashi (9/3/93)
71. Kenta Kobashi vs Stan Hansen (8/15/93)

-----6/12-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/12/14)
72. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young
73. Knox vs Robbie E
74. Eric Young vs Kenny King
75. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
76. MVP vs Eric Young 

-----6/13-----

WWE Money In The Bank (2011)
77. MITB: Daniel Bryan, Kane, Sin Cara, Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater 
78. Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella
79. Mark Henry vs Big Show
80. MITB: Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston, Alex Riley, R-Truth, Rey Mysterio, The Miz, Evan Bourne & Jack Swagger 
81. Christian vs Randy Orton
82. CM Punk vs John Cena

WWE SmackDown (6/13/14)
83. Roman Reigns vs Bad News Barrett
84. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso
85. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
86. Cesaro vs Sheamus
87. Adam Rose vs Fandango
88. Big E vs Jack Swagger
89. Alicia Fox vs Aksana
90. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose

-----6/14-----

WWF Royal Rumble (2000)
91. Tazz vs Kurt Angle
92. Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz 
93. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
94. New Age Outlaws vs The Acolytes
95. Triple H vs Cactus Jack
96. *2000 Royal Rumble Match

-----6/15-----

TNA Slammiversary (6/15/14)
97. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Tigre Uno vs Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik 
98. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
99. Magnus vs Willow
100. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
101. Marshall & Ross Von Erich vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z
102. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim
103. EC3 vs Bully Ray
104. Mr Anderson vs James Storm
105. Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries

-----6/16-----

WWE RAW (6/16/14)
106. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
107. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
108. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt 
109. Rusev vs Heath Slater
110. Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs Fandango & Layla
111. Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal
112. Paige vs Cameron
113. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Stardust
114. John Cena vs Kane

-----6/18-----

PWG Mystery Vortex II (3/28/14)
115. Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
116. Joey Ryan, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters
117. Roderick Strong vs Anthony Nese
118. Unbreakable FN Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
119. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa 
120. Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano
121. Young Bucks vs Best Friends
122. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae 

-----6/19-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/19/14)
123. Eric Young vs Kenny King
124. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Austin Aries & Samoa Joe
125. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
126. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

-----6/20-----

WWE SmackDown (6/20/14)
127. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
128. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
129. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
130. Kane vs Dean Ambrose
131. Big E vs Jack Swagger
132. Bo Dallas vs Fandango
133. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton 

-----6/21-----

ROH War Of The Worlds (5/17/14)
134. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs The Forever Hooligans & Takkaki Wanatabe
135. The Decade vs Gedo & Jado
136. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA
137. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes 
138. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen
139. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett 
140. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
141. Adam Cole vs Jushin Liger
142. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin vs Kazuchika Okada

-----6/22-----

CZW Prelude To Violence (5/31/14)
143. Sozio vs Nate Wings
144. Drew Gulak vs Aaron Williams
146. Greg Excellent vs BJ Whitmer
147. Kimber Lee & Lufisto vs Killer Death Machines
148. Caleb Konley vs Shane Strickland
149. Los Ben Dejos vs The Juicy Product
150. Biff Busick vs Danny Havoc 
151. AR Fox & Rich Swanvs Oi4K
152. DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis 

-----6/23-----

WWE RAW (6/23/14)
153. Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso
154. Jey Uso vs Erick Rowan
155. Naomi vs Alicia Fox
156. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
157. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
158. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
159. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
160. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
161. Big E vs Damien Sandow
162. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton

-----6/24-----

WWE Rebellion (10/26/02)
163. Booker T vs Matt Hardy
164. Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson vs John Cena & Dawn Marie
165. Funaki vs Crash
166. Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio vs Tajiri
167. D-Von Dudley & Ron Simmons vs Val Venis & Chuck Palumbo
168. Rikishi vs A-Train
169. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Los Guerreros 
170. Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman vs Edge

-----6/26-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/26/14)
171. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs Beautiful People
172. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Manik vs Dj Z 
173. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
174. Bram & Magnus vs Abyss & Willow 

-----6/27-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/14)
175. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
176. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
177. Paige vs Cameron
178. Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler & Rob Van Dam
179. Rusev vs Sin Cara
180. Roman Reigns vs Kane

-----6/28-----

WWE NXT (6/19/14)
181. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
182. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
183. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler
184. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto
185. Tyson Kidd & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension

-----6/29-----

WWE Money In The Bank (6/29/14)
186. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
187. Paige vs Naomi
188. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
189. MITB: Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam & Jack Swagger
190. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
191. Rusev vs Big E
192. Layla vs Summer Rae
193. MITB: John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Alberto Del Rio, Kane, Cesaro, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton & Orange Fanta

-----6/30-----

WWE RAW (6/30/14)
194. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
195. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos
196. Nikki Bella vs The Funkadactyls
197. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston 
198. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
200. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
201. Paige vs AJ Lee
202. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

WWE NXT (6/26/14)
203. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
204. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods
205. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae
206. Collin Cassidy vs Sawyer Fulton
207. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam





Spoiler: July



-----7/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/3/14)
1. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bromans
2. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King
3. EC3 vs Bully Ray
4. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
5. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young

-----7/4-----

WWE SmackDown (7/4/15)
6. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
7. Bo Dallas vs Diego
8. Big E vs Cesaro
9. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
10. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton

-----7/5-----

WWF Judgement Day (2001)
11. William Regal vs Rikishi
12. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit 
13. Rhyno vs Test vs Big Show
14. Chyna vs Lita
15. Kane vs Triple H
16. Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit vs Edge & Christian vs APA vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs Dudley Boyz vs X-Factor vs The Hardy Boyz
17. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

-----7/6-----

WWF King Of The Ring (2001)
18. Kurt Angle vs Christian
19. Edge vs Rhyno
20. Dudley Boyz vs Kane & Spike Dudley
21. Edge vs Kurt Angle
22. Jeff Hardy vs X-Pac
23. Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle
24. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho

-----7/7-----

WWE RAW (7/7/14)
25. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs The Usos
26. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
27. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam
28. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose
29. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
30. Sheamus vs Damien Sandow
31. Chris Jericho vs The Miz
32. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls 
33. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro
34. Bo Dallas vs El Torito
35. John Cena vs Seth Rollins

-----7/8-----

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (5/10/85)
36. Ricky Steamboat & The US Express vs Nikolai Volkoff, Iron Sheik & George Steele 
37. Hulk Hogan vs Bob Orton
38. Wendi Richter vs Fabulous Moolah
39. Junkyard Dog vs Pete Doherty 

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (10/3/85)
40. Hulk Hogan vs Nikolai Volkoff 
41. Uncle Elmer vs Johnny Valiant
42. Paul Orndorff vs Roddy Piper 
43. Andre The Giant & Tony Atlas vs King Kong Bundy & Big John Studd
44. The Dream Team vs Larry Poffo & Tony Garea

-----7/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/10/14)
45. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
46. Austin Aries vs Sanada
47. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne vs Brittany
48. 20 Man Battle Royal (Jeff Hardy)

WWE NXT (7/10/14)
49. Summer Rae vs Bayley
50. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
51. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
52. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn

-----7/11-----

WWE SmackDown (7/11/14)
53. AJ Lee vs Cameron
54. Adam Rose vs Fandango
55. The Usos vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
56. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
57. Layla vs Summer Rae
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel
59. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito
60. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----7/12-----

WWE ECW (S1E5)
61. The Miz vs Finlay
62. Armando Estrada vs Braden Walker
63. Evan Bourne vs Nunzio
64. Mark Henry vs Tommy Dreamer

-----7/13-----

WWF No Way Out (2/27/00)
65. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
66. Dudley Boyz vs New Age Outlaws
68. Mark Henry vs Viscera
69. Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
70. Tazz vs Big Bossman
71. X-Pac vs Kane 
72. Too Cool vs The Radicalz 
73. Big Show vs The Rock
74. Triple H vs Cactus Jack

-----7/14-----

WWE RAW (7/14/14)
75. The Miz vs Sheamus
76. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
77. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
78. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella
79. Big E vs Cesaro
80. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
81. Bo Dallas vs Great Khali
82. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----7/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/17/14)
83. EC3 & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Bully Ray
84. Austin Aries vs Crazy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Dj Z vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno 
85. Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs MVP & Kenny King
86. Brittany vs Madison Rayne
87. Jeff Hardy vs Bobby Lashley

WWE NXT (7/17/14)
88. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
89. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
90. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
91. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
92. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd

-----7/18-----

WWE SmackDown (7/18/14)
93. Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz & Fandango
94. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
96. Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie
97. AJ Lee & Paige vs Summer Rae & Layla
98. Dean Ambrose vs Kane

ROH Final Battle (12/17/05)
99. Jimmy Rave vs Milano Collection AT
100. Colt Cabana vs Azrieal 
101. Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli
102. Alex Shelley vs Steve Corino
103. Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer
104. Rickey Reyes vs Davey Andrews
105. Generation Next vs Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro
106. Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji
107. KENTA vs Low Ki

-----7/20-----

WWE Battleground (10/6/13)
108. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
110. Real Americans vs Santino & Khali
111. Curtis Axel vs R-Truth
112. AJ Lee vs Brie Bella
113. Rhodes Brothers vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins 
114. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston
115. CM Punk vs Ryback
116. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

WWE Battleground (7/20/14)
117. Adam Rose vs Fandango
118. Cameron vs Naomi
119. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. AJ Lee vs Paige
121. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
122. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
123. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
124. *19 Man Battle Royal (The Miz/Dolph Ziggler)
125. Roman Reigns vs Kane vs John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----7/21-----

***WWE Superstars (In Audience 7/21/14)**
126. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
127. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio

***WWE RAW (In Audience (7/21/14)**
128. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane
129. Cameron, Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes & Eva Maria vs Nikki Bella
130. Bo Dallas vs Damien Sandow
131. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
132. Paige & AJ Lee vs Emma & Natalya
133. Zack Ryder vs Fandango
134. Rybaxel vs Big E & Kofi Kingston
135. Rusev vs Great Khali
136. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose
137. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane (Dark Match)

-----7/22-----

WCW Souled Out 2000
138. Billy Kidman vs Dean Malenko
139. Vampiro vs David Flair & Crowbar
140. Big Vito & Johnny The Bull vs The Harris Brothers
141. Oklahoma vs Madusa 
142. Brian Knobs vs Fit Finlay vs Meng vs Norman Smiley
143. Billy Kidman vs Perry Saturn
144. Booker T vs Stevie Ray
145. Tank Abbott vs Jerry Flynn
146. Buff Bagwell vs DDP
147. The Wall vs Billy Kidman
148. Kevin Nash vs Terry Funk
149. Chris Benoit vs Sid Vicious

-----7/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/24/14)
150. Bobby Roode vs MVP
151. Low Ki vs DJ Z
152. Bram & Magnus vs Mr Anderson & Gunner
153. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
154. The Great Muta vs Robbie E
155. EC3, Rhino & Rockstar Spud vs Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer

WWE NXT (7/24/14)
156. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Aaron a Solo
157. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
158. Charlotte vs Summer Rae
159. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains 
160. Adrian Neville vs Rusev

-----7/25-----

WWE SmackDown (7/25/14)
161. The Usos vs Rybaxel
162. Bo Dallas vs Dolph Ziggler
163. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
164. Paige vs Naomi
165. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
166. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio

-----7/26-----

WWE Backlash (2004)
167. Shelton Benjamin vs Ric Flair
168. Tajiri vs Jonathan Coachman
169. Chris Jericho vs Christian & Trish Stratus
170. Victoria vs Lita
171. Randy Orton vs Cactus Jack
172. Rosey & The Hurricane vs La Resistance 
173. Edge vs Kane
174. Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H

-----7/28-----

WWE RAW (7/28/14)
175. John Cena vs Cesaro
176. The Usos & Dolph Ziggler vs Rybaxel & The Miz
177. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
178. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
179. Diego vs Fandango 
180. Natalya & Naomi vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
181. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho

-----7/31-----

TNA Destination X (7/31/14)
182. The Wolves vs Hardy Boyz 
183. Low Ki vs DJ Z vs Manik
184. Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazy Steve
185. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno
186. Lashley vs Austin Aries


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Finally posting an update...1135 as of this moment



Spoiler: Matches as of 8/10/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)
March 1, 2014
304. Rick Rude vs Bruiser Brody (WCCW)
305. Abdullah the Butcher vs Manny Fernandez (NWA Worldwide 9/14/85)
306. The Dudley Boys vs The Eliminators for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
307. Lance Storm vs Rob Van Dam (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
308. Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Masato Yakushiji vs TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo & Mens Teoh (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
309. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2 for the ECW World Television Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
March 2, 2014
310. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
311. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
312. Shynron vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show #3)
313. Shane Strickland vs Pepper Parks vs Azrieal (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
314. MASADA vs Alexander James (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
315. Greg Excellent vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
316. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
317. OI4K vs The Juicy Product (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
318. Danny Havok vs Aeroboy in an International Deathmatch (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 3, 2014
319. Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
March 4, 2013
320. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
321. BLK OUT vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
322. Drew Gulak vs Lucky 13 for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 5, 2014
323. Colin Olsen vs Ty Colten vs Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux vs Matt Cross (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
324. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 6, 2014
325. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
326. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
327. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane Page vs Leah Von Dutch (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 7, 2014
328. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
329. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
330. The Usos vs Los Matadores for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
331. Larry Zybysko vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
332. Hollywood Hogan vs Sting for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
March 8, 2014
333. Taz vs Sabu (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
334. Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
335. Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
336. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
337. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
338. Jarek 1:20 vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling)
339. Alex Castle vs Brandon Espinosa vs Jeff O'Shea vs Mallaki Matthews (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
340. Matt Castle vs Zakk Sawyers (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
341. Team IOU vs Gary Jay & Pierre Abernathy (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
342. Green Ant vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2")
343. Motor City Machine Guns vs Speed Muscle (TNA Impact 6/12/08)
343. The Wolves & MVP vs Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/13)
344. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/14)
345. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH Glory by Honor IV9/17/05)
March 9, 2014
346. Terry Funk vs Stevie Richards vs The Sandman (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
347. Raven vs Terry Funk for the ECW World Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
348. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship (ROH "A Night of Tribute" 11/19/05)
349. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee (WSU "An Ultraviolent Affair" )
350. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
351. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer vs The Scene (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
352. BxB Hulk vs Sami Callihan (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
353. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabu & Jon Davis in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
354. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Akira Tozawa (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
355. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
356. Low Ki vs PAC (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
357. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the Open United Gate Championships (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
358. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
359. Michael Bennett vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
360. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
361. Cedric Alexander vs AJ Styles (PWX 1/19/14)
March 10, 2014
362. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
363. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
March 11, 2014
364. John Cena vs Erick Rowan (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
365. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
366. Sheamus vs Christian in a Memphis Street Fight (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
367. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Randy Orton & Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
March 12, 2014
368. Sami Callihan vs Sabu in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
369. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs CIMA vs Rich Swann vs Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
370. Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong (Chikara "Joshimania: Night 1" 12/2/11)
371. Sara Del Rey vs Kana (Chikara "Klunk in Love " 10/8/11)
372. Triple H vs CM Punk in a No DQ Match (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/19/11)
373. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
374. John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
March 13, 2014
375. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & R-Truth (WWE Main Event 3/12/14)
376. AJ Lee vs Natalya for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
377. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
378. The Scene vs Los Ben Jejos (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
379. Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
380. Low Ki, BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs PAC, Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
381. JT Dunn vs AR Fox {NEFW "Unglued)
382. Dan Barry, Bill Carr, Ken Scampi & Tim Hughes vs JT Dunn, Mark Shurman, Leon St. Giovanni & Max St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
383. Eric Corvis vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
384. Paige vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
385. The Ascension vs Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
386. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
387. Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
388. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
389. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
390. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson {NWA Force-1: Fight Club)
March 14, 2014
391. ? & ? vs ? & ? (FIP "Everything Burns" Pre-Show 3/14/14)
392. Josh Hess vs Jack Gallow (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
393. Larry Dallas vs Josh Hess (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
March 15, 2014
394. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "Anniversary Show " 3/6/14)
March 16, 2014
395. Yokozuna vs Koko B. Ware {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
396. Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
397. Shawn Michaels vs Maxx Moon {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
398. The Undertaker vs Damien Demento {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
399. Francis Kip Stevens vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
400. Ryan Rush vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
401. Stockade vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
402. Hania vs Dan Barry (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
March 17, 2014
403. Gail Kim vs Alissa Flash (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
404. Lei'D Tapa vs Ivelisse (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
405. Tara vs Mia Yim (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
406. Miss Tessmacher vs Santana (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
407. ODB vs Trinity (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
408. Jackie Moore vs Taryn Terrell (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
409. Hannah Blossom vs Sojo Bolt vs Taeler Hendrix (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
410. Velvet Sky vs Jillian Hall (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
411. Mickie James vs Serena Deeb (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
412. Gauntlet to crown the "Queen of the Knockouts" (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
March 18, 2014
413. Davey Richards vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2)
414. Mr. Touchdown vs Max Raptor (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
415. Jollyville Fuck Its vs Sean Hardrive & Danny Todd (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
416. Dave Cole vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
417. Usurper vs Addy Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
418.Worst Case Scenario vs Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 19, 2014
419. Seth Rollins vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
420. Big E vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
421. The Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
422. Jaka vs Matthew Justice (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 20, 2014
423. Blake Edward Balakus vs Aaron Epic (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
424. Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic vs Garden State Gods (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
425. TJ Marconi vs Darius Carter in a Last Man Standing Match with Chris Dickinson as Special Referee (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
426. Juicy Product vs Aaron Solo & Jonathan Cade (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
427. Earl Cooter vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
428. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
429. Ivelisse vs Leva for the SHINE Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
430. The Submission Squad vs The Savages (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
431. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
432. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
March 21, 2014
433. Sugar Dunkerton vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
434. Kobald vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 22, 2014
435. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
436. Adam Rose vs Camacho (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
437. Sasha Banks vs Bailey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
438. Sheamus vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
439. Estonian Thunderfrog vs Qefka the Quiet (Beyond Wrestling)
440. Estonian Thunderfrog & Drew Gulak vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 23, 2014
441. AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
442. Jaka vs Mike Quackenbush (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
443. The Rock vs Steve Austin for the WWF Championship (WWE Wrestlemania X7)
444. Mr. Perfect vs Terry Taylor (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
445. Marty Janetty vs ? (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
446. Ric Flair vs El Matador (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
March 24, 2014
447. The Steiner Brothers vs The Beverly Brothers (WWF Royal Rumble 1993)
March 25, 2014
448. Dan Barry & Ken Scampi vs The Super Smash Brothers (Beyond Wrestling "Off the Grid")
449. Tim Donst vs Colt Cabana (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
450. Devastation Corporation vs Green Ant & AssailAnt (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
451. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
452. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 26, 2014
453. Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
454. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
455. Kimber Lee vs Candice LeRae (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
456. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
457. The Beaver Boys vs Murderer's Row for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
458. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
459. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
460. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 28, 2014
461. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
462. Silas Young vs Adam Page (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
463. C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
464. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
465. Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
466. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc. (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
467. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
468. Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
469. Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
470. American Wolves vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
March 29, 2014
471. Christian vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
472. Luke Harper vs John Cena (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
473. Naomi vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
474. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
475. AJ Styles vs Tyler Black (IWA-MS 4/28/06)
March 30, 2014
476. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
477. Tamina Snuka, Aksana, Layla, Alicia Fox & Summer Rae vs Naomi, Cameron, Natalya, Eva Marie & Emma (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
478. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
479. Kurt Angle vs John Cena (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
480. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & The Big Valbowski (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
481. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
482. Rikishi vs Test (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
483. Billy Kidman & The Hurricane vs Tajiri & Jamie Noble (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
484. Reverend D-Von & Batista vs Randy Orton & Farooq (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
485. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
486. Brian Pillman vs Ricky Steamboat (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/25/1992)
487. Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder (WWE Superstars 6/11/09)
488. Jimmy Snuka vs Samu (WWF 2/20/84)
489. Juventud Guerrera, Lizmark Jr & Hector Garza vs Psychosis, La Parka & Villano IV (WCW Bash at the Beach 11/13/97)
March 31, 2014
490. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
491. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs PPRay (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
492. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
493. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
494. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 1, 2014
495. Best Friends vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
496. Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
497. Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 2, 2014
498. Matt Taven vs Silas Young (ROH 12th Anniversary)
499. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
500. Moko Rawley vs CJ Parker (NXT 3/27/14)
501. Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 3/27/14)
502. Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu (NXT 3/27/14)
503. Natalya vs Charlotte (NXT 3/27/14)
504. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas for the NXT Championship
April 3, 2014
505. Austin Aries vs Seiya Senada for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA/Wrestle-1 "Oubtreak" 3/2/14)
506. Bully Ray & Willow vs Bobby Roode & Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
507. Samuel Shaw vs Ken Anderson in a Straight Jacket Match (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
508. Sanada vs Tigre Uno in Match #1 in a Best of 3 Series for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
509. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
510. MVP vs Kenny King (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
511. Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
April 5, 2014
512. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
513. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
514. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce & Domino for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE No Way Out 2/17/07)
515. RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
516. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
517. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 6, 2014
518. The Usos vs Real Americans vs Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania XXX Pre-Show 4/6/14)
519. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
520. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
521. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
522. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
523. Brock Lesnar vs The Underaker (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
524. The Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
525. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
April 7, 2014
526. The Wyatt Family vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
527. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Batista for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
528. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
529. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
530. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
531. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
532. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
533. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
April 8, 2014
534. Kyle O'Reilly vs Brian Kendrick (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
535. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
536. Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
537. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger for the QPW Championship (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 9, 2014
538. Chris Dickinson vs Kevin Steen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
539. Abnormalz vs Fusion Dance vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
540. Aaron Epic vs Matt Taven (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 10, 2014
541. Johnny Cockstrong, Jaka & Usurper vs Dan Barry, Swamp Monster & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 12, 2014
542. Jonathan Gresham vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
543. "Machismo King" Jay Lethal vs Delirious (ROH "A Night of Hoopla")
544. Nicholas Kaye vs Anthony Stone in an I Quit Match (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 13, 2014
545. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
546. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
547. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
548. Emma vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
549. The Ascension vs John Vandall & Hurley (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
550. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
551. Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
552. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
553. Cesaro vs Big Show (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
554. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Los Matadores (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
555. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
556. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
557. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
April 14, 2014
558. Tabarnak de Team vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
559. Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
560. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
561. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
562. Paige vs Alicia Fox (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
563. Batista & Randy Orton vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
564. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
565. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
566. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
567. Fandango & Layla vs Santino Marella & Emma (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
568. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
569. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, 3MB, Bad News Barrett, Fandango, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Titus O'Neil & Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
April 15, 2014
570. Michael Elgin vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
571. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
572. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Battle Royal for #1 Contendership of the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Big Show vs Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
574. Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/2/05)
575. Ultimo Dragon vs Rey Misterio Jr. for the J Crown Cruiserweight Championship (WCW World War 3 11/24/96)
576. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 7/21/95)
April 16, 2014
577. Ultimo Dragon vs Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 3/16/97)
578. Chavo Guerrero vs Jamie Noble (WWE SmackDown 4/18/08)
April 18, 2014
579. Dojo Bros vs Biff Busick & Roderick Strong (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 19, 2014
580. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
581. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
582. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
583. Beaver Boys vs Sozio & Jaka for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
584. Grex Excellent vs Pepper Parks (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
585. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs Greg Excellent & LuFisto (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
586. Biff Busick, Alex Colon & The Juicy Product vs Chris Dickinson, Azrieal & OI4K (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
April 20, 2014
587. MASADA vs Mister Tofiga (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
588. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
589. Devon Moore vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
590. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
591. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 9" 7/26/11)
592. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (WXW "16 Carat Gold: Night One" 3/2/12)
593. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #132)
594. Drew Gulak & Jake Manning vs Super Smash Brothers ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
595. Josh Alexander vs MK McKinnan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
596. Ashley Sixx vs Mike Rollins ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
597. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
598. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 21, 2014
599. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
600. Chris Jerico vs "Stone Cold" Steve Austin for the Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 12/9/01)
601. Undertaker vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 7/21/02)
602. The Rock vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/25/02)
603. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/19/03)
604. John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian for the WWE Championship (WWE Vengeance 6/26/05)
April 22, 2014
605. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
606. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2006)
607. Christian Cage vs Rhino in an 8 Mile Street Fight (TNA Bound For Glory 2006)
608. Christian Cage vs Rhino in a Barbed Wire Six Sides of Steel Match (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
609. Christian Cage vs Sting (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
610. Abyss vs Sting vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Final Resolution 2007)
April 23, 2014
611. Mojo Rawley vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
612. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
613. Christian Cage vs Kurt Angle for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2007)
614. Christian Cage vs Samoa Joe for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Destination X 2007)
615. Chris Jerico vs Ultimate Dragon for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 1997)
616. 123 Kid vs Hakushi (WWE Summerslam 1995)
617. John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars July '09)
April 24, 2014
618. El Generico vs Low Ki ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 27, 2014
619. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
620. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
621. Paige vs Aksana (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
622. John Cena vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
623. Dudley Boys vs Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian in a Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championships (WWF Wrestlemania 2000)
624. Dave Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
625. Mike Quackenbush vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
626. AssailAnt vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
627. Jaka vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
628. The Batiri vs JT Dunn, Aaaron Epic and Estonian Thunderfrog (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
629. Darius Carter vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 28, 2014
630. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
631. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
April 29, 2014
632. Bad Influence vs The Bravado Brothers (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2014" 4/5/14)
633. Tim Donst vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
634. Devastation Corporation vs Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
635. Colt Cabana vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 30, 2014
636. Frankie Picard vs Connor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
637. Dick Justice vs Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
638. AR Fox vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
639. Dan Barry & Monsta Mack vs Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change vs Punisher Van Slyke & Kevin Graham (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
640. Jay Freddie vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
641. Pinkie Sanchez & Sugar Dunkerton vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
642. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
643. Shynron vs Ryan Rush vs Benny Martinez vs Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
644. Jaka & Chris Dickinson vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
645. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
May 1, 2014
646. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
647. BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Adam Page vs Adrenaline Rush & Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
648. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
649. The Submission Squad vs Jollyville Fuck-Its (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
650. Davey Vega vs ACH vs Gary Jay vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
651. Hope & Change vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
May 4, 2014
652. Jody D'Milo vs Addy Starr (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
653. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. Camacho vs Oliver Grey (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
655. CJ Parker vs The Great Khali (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
656. Ty Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Sawyer Fulton & Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
657. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
658. Colin Delaney & Youthanazia vs Eric Ryan, Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
659. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Elgin (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
660. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
661. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
662. Kobald vs Estonian Thunder Frog (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
663. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
664. Jaka vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 5, 2014
665. 20 Man Battle Royal for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
666. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
667.Ryback vs Cody Rhodes (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
May 6, 2014
668. Antonio Thomas vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 7, 2014
669. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (ISW "Trapped in the Closet" Pre-Show)
670. Sanada vs DJ Z for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Xplosion )
671. Jenny Rose vs Hania {WSU "Mutiny")
May 8, 2014
672. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
673. Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 9, 2014
674. Funaki vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 10, 2014
675. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
676. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
677. Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
678. African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 11, 2014
679. The Fabulous Three vs One Man Gang & Demolition (CHIKARA King of Trios 2008)
680. Alexander Rusev vs Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
681. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
682. Tyson Kidd vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
683. Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
684. The Usos & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension & Corey Graves (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
685. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 12, 2014
686. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
687. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
688. Sasha Banks vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
689. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
690. Natalya vs Layla (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
691. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
692. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay in a No DQ Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
May 15, 2014
693. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Team Tremendous (WSU Secret Show)
694. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 5/9/14)
May 18, 2015
695. The Young Bucks vs Best Friends for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
696. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae for the PWG World Championship (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
697. Lucky 13 vs Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
698. Biff Busick vs Caleb Konley vs Azrieal (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
699. Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
700. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
701. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
702. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs The Harris Boys vs The Mamalukes (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
703. Jimmy Hart vs Mancow (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
704. Scott Steiner vs The Wall (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
705. Mike Awesome vs The Cat (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
706. Harlem Heat 2000 vs Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
707. Sting vs Booker T (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
708. Vampiro vs Billy Kidman (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
709. Norman Smiley vs Terry Funk for the Hardcore Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
710. Scott Steiner vs Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
711. Sting vs Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
712. Chris Candido vs The Artist vs Lash Leroux vs Juventud Guerrera vs Shannon Moore vs Crowbar for the Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
713. Buff Bagwell & Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair & Lex Luger for the Tag Team Championships (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
714. Scott Steiner vs Sting for the WCW US Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
715. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship 
May 19, 2014
716. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
717. Drake Younger vs AR Fox (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
718. The Juicy Product vs OI4K (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
719. Biff Busick vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
720. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
721. Big E vs Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
722. Rusev vs Heath Slater (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
723. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
724. Seth Rollins vs Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
725. Alicia Fox vs Paige (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
726. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
727. John Cena vs Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
May 20, 2014
728. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 5/20/14)
729. Naomi vs Aksana (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
730. Emma vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
731. The Legionnaires vs Kalisto & El Locale (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
732. Captain Comic vs Camacho (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
733. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
734. Battle Royale to determine a #1 Contender to the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
May 21, 2014
735. Austin Aries vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
736. Jesse Vane vs Stockade vs Ryan Rush vs Francis Kip Stevens (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
737. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
738. DC Dynamite vs Marek Brave vs Knight Wagner vs Ty Colton (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
739. Zero Gravity vs The Dan Lawrence Project & The Markus Crane Experience (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
740. Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs Juntai Miller & Colt Cabana (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
741. Jonathan Gresham vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
742. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 22, 2014
743. Angelina Love vs Brittany for the TNA Knockout Championship (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
744. Austin Aries vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
May 23, 2014
745. Matt Cage vs ACH for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 25, 2014
746. The Spectral Envoy vs The BDK (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
747. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
748. The Batiri vs Sinn Bodhi and his Odditorium (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
749. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly
750. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 vs The Pieces of Hate vs 17 & DeviAnt (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
751. Jimmy Jacobs vs Archibald Peck (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
752. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
753. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus for the Grand Championship (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
May 26, 2014
754. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
755. The Men of the Year vs Monster Express for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
756. Dicks and Flips vs Youthanazia (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 27, 2014
757. Tyson Dux vs Trevor Lee vs Shane Hollister vs Davey Vega (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 29, 2014
758. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
759. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
760. Colin Cassady vs Angelow Dawkins (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
761. Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
May 30, 2014
762. Taeler Hendrix vs Serena Deeb (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
763. Leva Bates vs Amber O'Neal (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
764. AJ Styles vs Matt Hard {Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XV" 3/28/14)
765. Matt Cage vs Trike Davis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
766. Alex Rudolph, Frank Wyatt & Jake Parnell vs Jeff O'Shea, Brandon Gallagher & JJ Grarett (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
767. Zakk Sawyers vs Ricky Starks (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
768. The Hooligans vs Team IOU (Beyond Wrestling)
June 1, 2014
769. Big E vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/22/14)
770. El Torito vs Hornswoggle (WWE Payback Kickoff 6/1/14)
771. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
772. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
773. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
774. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
775. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
776. Paige vs Alicia Fox for the Divas Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
777. The Shield vs Evolution in a No Holds Barred Elimination Match
June 3, 2014
778. Andrew Everett vs Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
779. Bad Influence Invitational (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
780. Ethan Page vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
781. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 4, 2014
782. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Jake Manning & Sojo Bolt (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
783. Louis Lyndon vs ACH for the Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
784. Jeff Jarrett vs Colt Cabana (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
785. Christopher Daniels vs Bad Bones (TNA Xplosion)
June 6, 2014
786. Jojo Bravo vs Bolt Brady (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
787. Jake Dirden vs Mikey McFinnegan (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
June 8, 2014
788. Frank Wyatt vs Danny Cannon vs Jake Parnell vs Alex Castle vs Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
789. Davey Vega vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling)
790. Chris Dickinson vs Jarek 1:20 (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
791. Johnny Cockstrong & Usurper vs Darius Carter & TJ Marconi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
792. Sozio vs Eddie Smooth (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
793. Jaka vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
794. Qefka the Quiet vs Joe Gacy (CZW Dojo Wars)
June 9, 2014
795. Tim Donst vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 10, 2014
796. Steve Corino, Matt Striker & Adam Pearce vs Cassidy Riley, Luke Hawx & Hurricane Helms (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
797. ACH vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
798. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
799. Michael Elgin vs Andrew Everett for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
800. Gauntlet for the Gold 9 (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
801. KUSHIDA vs Jushin Liger (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
802. Nick Jackson vs Rocky Romero (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
803. Adam Rose vs Camacho (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
804. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
805. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
June 11, 2014
806. Natalya vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
807. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
808. Kevin Steen vs Masato Tanaka (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
809. Pinkie Sanchez vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
June 13, 2014
810. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak vs Michael Elgin (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
June 14, 2014
811. Da Hoodz vs Tabarnak de Team (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
812. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
813. Team Tremendous vs Sozio & Stockade (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
814. Kimber Lee vs Alexxis (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
815. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
816. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havok (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
817. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
818. The Beaver Boys vs The Juicy Product for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
819. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
820. Stampede Bulldogs vs Puma & Bobby Quance (MLW "Reloaded Tour: Day 1" 1//9/04)
821. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
822. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
823. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
824. Sanada vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
825. Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik in a Ladder Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA "Slammiversary XII" 6/15/14)
826. Jake Manning vs Caleb Konley vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 12)
827. Alex Reynolds vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 12)
June 16, 2014
828. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
829. Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
830. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
June 17, 2014
831. Low Ki vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 12)
832. Dave Finlay vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 12)
833. Johnny Gargano & Samuray Del Sol vs Chuck Taylor & Silas Young (EVOLVE 12)
834. Ricochet vs El Generico (EVOLVE 12)
835. AR Fox vs Sami Callihan in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 12)
June 18, 2014
836. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
837. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
838. Charlotte vs Bayley (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
839. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Phillip Gooljar & Stewart Cumberland (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
840. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
841. Jaka vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
842. Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki vs American Dragon (ROH "Era of Honor Begins" 2/23/02)
843. American Dragon vs Low Ki (ROH "Round Robin Challenge" 3/30/02)
June 20, 2014
844. Bad News Barrett vs Roman Reigns (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
845. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
846. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
847. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
848. Low Ki vs AJ Styles (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
849. Eddie Guerrero & Amazing Red vs The SAT (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
850. American Dragon vs Bio-Hazard (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
851. Spanky vs Paul London (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 22, 2014
852. Doug Williams vs Jay Briscoe (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
853. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
854. Low Ki vs Prince Nana (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
855. Amazing Red vs Xavier (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
856. Christopher Daniels vs Scoot Andrews (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
857. Sumie Sakai vs Simply Luscious (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
858. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Watanabe vs Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs TD Thomas (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
859. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven for the ROH Television Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
860. Cedric Alexander vs Roderick Strong in a Submission Match (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
861. The Briscoes vs Matt Hardy & Micheal Bennett (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
862. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
863. reDRagon vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
864. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
June 23, 2014
865. AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 24, 2014
866. Spanky vs Jody Fleisch (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
867. American Dragon vs Doug Williams (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
868. Stockade vs John Silver vs Latin Dragon vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
June 27, 2014
869. Amazing Red vs Low Ki (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
870. The Wolves vs Tigre Uno & Sanada for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Xplosion)
871. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
June 28, 2014
872. The Hardy Boyz vs The Briscoes (OMEGA "Chaos in Cameron")
June 29, 2014
873. Bayley, Emma & Paige vs Sasha Banks, Charlotte & Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
874. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
875. Mr. NXT vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
876. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
877. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
878. Alex Shelley vs Tim Donst (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
879. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
880. Paige vs Naomi for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
881. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
882. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose vs RVD vs Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
883. Stardust & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
884. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
885. Layla vs Summer Rae with Fandango as Special Referee (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
886. John Cena vs Roman Reigns vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Bray Wyatt vs Alberto Del Rio in a Ladder Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
June 30, 2014
887. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
888. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
889. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
890. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
891. The Great Khali vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
892. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
893. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
894. Paige vs AJ Lee for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
895. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
July 1, 2014
896. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
897. The Wyatt Family vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
898. The Funkadactyls vs Alicia Fox & Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
899. Cesaro & RybAxel vs Rob Van Dam, Dolph Ziggler & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
July 2, 2014
900. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (XWA Beyond Wrestling Showcase)
901. Too Cold Scorpio vs Chris Benoit (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
902. Shane Douglas vs Ron Simmons for the ECW World Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
903. The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/14)
904. AJ Styles vs Seiya Sanada for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Wrestle-1)
905. Shynron vs Shane Strickland (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
906. Alvin Alvarez vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
907. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
908. Drew Gulak vs Christina Von Eerie (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
909. Ricochet vs KUSHIDA (NJPW BOSJ XXI Finals)
July 5, 2014
910. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
911. Bo Dallas vs Diego (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
912. AJ Lee vs Eva Maries (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
913. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
914. Aaron Epic vs Gary Jay (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
915. Kennedy Kendrick vs Josh Hess (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
916. Jack Gallow vs Earl Cooter (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
917. The Juicy Product vs The Submission Squad (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
918. Blake Edward Belakis vs Chasyn Rance (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
919. Saso Rivera vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
920. Aaron Solo & Jason Cade vs The Savages (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
921. Lince Dorado vs Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher vs Gran Akuma for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
922. Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
923. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
924. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
925. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
926. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
927. The Ascension vs Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
July 6, 2014
927. The Wolves vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z vs The Freak & Knux for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
928. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
929. Bully Ray vs Ethan Carter III in a Tables Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
930. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
931. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
932. The Vaudevillains vs local competitors (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
933. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
936. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam 933. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
936. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Bayley & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
937. CJ Parker vs ? (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
938. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
939. The Young Bucks vs The Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Dominion 2014)
940. Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy (ECW One Night Stand 2005)
941. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (ROH "Flyin' High" 3/22/14)
942. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014)
July 7, 2014
943. Kota Ibushi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 2014)
July 8, 2014
944. AR Fox vs Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling)
945. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
946. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
947. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
948. Chris Jericho vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
949. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
950. John Cena vs Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
July 9, 2014
951. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
952.Veda Scott vs Seleziya Sparx (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
953. Matt Cross vs Bobby Beverly vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks vs Cheech vs Davey Vega (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
954. Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
955. Athena vs Nikki Storm for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
956. The Jollyville Fuck Its vs Flips and a Dick vs Faith in Ryan for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
957. Michael Elgin vs Colin Delaney for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
958. Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs ACH & Johnny Gargano (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)

959. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
960. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
961. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Best Friends (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 12, 2014
962. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 7/8/14)
963. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
964. ACH vs Ricochet (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 13, 2014
963. Nikki Bella vs Natalya, Naomi, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae (WWE Main Evnt 7/8/14)
964. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
965. Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
966. Public Enemy vs Taz & Sabu for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
967. Cactus Jack vs The Sandman in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
968. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
969. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly in a Submission or KO Only Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 14, 2014
970. Michael Bennett vs ACH (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
971. Michael Elgin vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
972. The Decade vs The Briscoes vs reDRagon (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 15, 2014
973. Bayley vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
974. Sin Cara vs ? (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
975. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
976. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
July 16, 2014
977. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
978. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
979. The Usos vs Titus O'Neil & Heath Slater (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 17, 2014
980. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
981. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 19, 2014
982. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura vs Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
983. Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
984. Curtis Axel vs Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
985. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
986. Roman Reigns vs Rusev (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 20, 2014
987. The Miz vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
988. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
989. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
990. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
991. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven vs Silas Young vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World TV Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
992. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
993. Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III & Rhino (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
994. 8 Man Gauntlet Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
995. MVP & Kenny King vs Eric Young & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
996. Brittany vs Madison Rayne in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
997. Bobby Lashley vs Jeff Hardy for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
998. Adam Rose vs Fandango (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)	
999. Cameron vs Naomi (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)
1000. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1001. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1002. Rusev vs Jack Swagger (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
July 21, 2014
1003. Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
1004. The Batiri vs Estonian Thunderfrog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1005. Kobald vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1006. Drew Gulak vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1007. Drew Gula vs Green Ant rematch (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
July 22, 2014
1008. Devastation Corporation vs The Captain & Tenille (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1009. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Brian Fury vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1010. Francis O'Rourke vs Funaki (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1011. CIMA & Matt Sydal vs Ricochet & Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival"7/20/14)
1012. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & EITA for the Open the Twin Gate Championships (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival" 7/20/14)
1013. Shelton "X" Benjamin vs Doc Gallows (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1014. Brian Pillman vs Alex Wright (WCW "Great American Bash| 6/18/95)
1015. Great Muta vs Sting (WCW "Japan Supershow" 3/21/91)
1016. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn for the WWE Hardcore Championship (WWE "Sunday Night Heat| 8/5/01)
1017. The Hardy Boyz vs Funaki & Teioh (WWE "Sunday Night Heat" 9/27/98)
July 23, 2014
1018. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
July 24, 2014
1019. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1020. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/18/14)
1021. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1022. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1023. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
1024. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr. (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
July 25, 2014
1025. ACH, Matt Taven & Tomasso Ciampa vs Takaaki Watanabe & Forever Holliganz (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1026. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Jado & Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
July 26, 2014
1027. Kane & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1028. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes, Cameron & Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1029. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1030. AJ Lee & Paige vs Emma & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1031. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1032. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1033. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1034. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1035. Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1036. The Young Bucks vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1037. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1038. Adam Cole vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1039. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1040. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1041. Tommy Trainwreck vs Scotty Wild (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1042. Matthew Palmer vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1043. MVP vs Bobby Roode in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1043. DJ Z vs Low Ki (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1044. Magnus & Bram vs Mr. Anderson & Gunner (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1045. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell for the Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1046. The Great Muta vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1047. Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & Rhino in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
July 28, 2014
1048. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1049. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1050. Moose vs Hakim Zane (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1051. Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs The Briscoes vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1052. The Hardy Boyz vs Elijah Burke & Sylvester Terkay (WWE ECW)
1053. The Faces of Fear vs Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Monday Nitro 5/20/96)
1054. Public Enemy vs Nasty Boys (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1055. Dean Malenko vs Alex Wright (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 29, 2014
1056. The Throwbacks vs The Submission Squad (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1057. Ophidian vs Heidi Loveleace (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1058 Latvian Proud Oak & Lithuanian Snow Troll vs Mr. Azerbaijan & Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1059. Worker Ant vs DeviANT (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1060. Brian Pillman vs Eddie Guerrero (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 30, 2014
1061. The Pieces of Hate vs Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
July 31, 2014
1062. Estonian Thunder Frog vs The Proletariat Boar of Muldova (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1063. The Spectral Envoy vs Blaster McMassive, Oleg the Usurper & Jaka (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
August 1, 2014
1064. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1065. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1066. Jason Jordan vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1067. Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1068. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Blue Bloods for the WCW Tag Team Championships (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1069. Konnan vs Psicosis for the Mexican Heavyweight Championship (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1070. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs The Giant & Ric Flair (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
August 2, 2014
1071. The Wolves vs The Hardys for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1072. Low Ki vs Manik vs DJ Z (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1073. Brian Cage vs Sanada vs Crazy Steve (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1074. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1075 Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1076. Seth Rollins vs Fandango (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1077. Jey Uso vs Ryback (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1078. Lexxus vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1079. Tazz vs Mr. Perfect (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1080. Booker T & Christian vs Edge & DDP (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1081. Trish Stratus vs Ivory (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1082. Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & X-Pac vs Hulk Hogan & The Rock (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
August 3, 2014
1083. Jeff Hardy vs Billy (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1084. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle for the Intercontinental Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1085. Triple H vs Chris Jericho vs Stephanie McMahon for the Undisputed Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1086. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1087. Jack Swagger vs Rusev (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1088. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1089. Old Fashioned vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1090. Max Smashmaster vs Jojo Bravo (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1091. Blind Rage vs Mat Fitchett (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1092. Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet vs The Batiri (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1093. Billy Roc vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1094. Fire Ant & Silver Ant vs Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1095. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1096. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs Tursas, Ares & Nokken (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1097. 3.0, Archibald Peck & The Batiri vs Ares, Tursas, Nokken, Qefka the Quiet & Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1098. Chuck Taylor vs Shynron (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" Dark Match 6/21/14)
1099. The Usos vs RyaAxel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1100.Dolph Ziggler vs Bo Dallas (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1101. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro in a No DQ Match (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1102. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1103. R-Truth vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1104. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1105. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1106. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
August 4, 2014
1107. AC/DC vs The Throwbacks vs Tursas & Nokken vs Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1108. Movado vs Ophidian (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 6, 2014
1109. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1110. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1111. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 2)
1112. Devon Moore vs Alexander James (CZW Proving Ground 2014)
August 7, 2014
1113. Jaka vs The Estonian Thunder Frog (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1114. Devastation Corporation vs 3.0 (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1115. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1116. The Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1117. Eddie Kingston vs Shynron (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1118. The Colony & The Batiri vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 9, 2014
1119. BJ Whitmer vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1120. BJ Whitmer vs Matt Taven (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1121. Matt Taven vs The Romantic Touch (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1122. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1123. Jay Lethal vs Cedric Alexander (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1124. Abyss vs Bram in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1125. Mr. Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw vs The Bro-Mans (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1126. Team 3D, Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow vs Ethan Carter III, Rhino, Snitsky & Rycklon in a Hardcore War (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1127. Sanada vs Low Ki vs Samoa Joe for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
August 10, 2014
1128. Low Ki vs Chris Sabin (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1129. Rashad Cameron vs DJ Z (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1130. Rubix vs Kenny King (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1131. Matt Cross vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1132. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1133. Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels vs Spanky vs Doug Williams in a One Hour Iron Man Match for the ROH Championship (ROH "Crowning a Champion"7/27/02)
1134. Leva Bates vs LuFisto (WSU "Uncensored Rumble")
1135. The Hooliganz vs Heidi Lovelace & Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell #3")


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list for the middle part of August.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake)
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

8-1-2014

1697 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1698 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1699 (WWE Smackdown) Rosa Mendes VS AJ Lee
1700 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Seth Rolins VS Dean Ambrose (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1701 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Diego
1702 (WWE Smackdown) Albert Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1703 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Chris Jericho

8-2-2014

1704 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Matt Taven VS Romantic Touch VS Jay Lethal VS Cedric Alexander (Golden Gauntlet)

8-3-2014

1705 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Jocephus Brody
1706 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Michael Steel VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1707 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) John Hoodridge VS Drew Haskins
1708 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Crash & Burn (JW Murdock & Josh Crowe) VS Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

8-4-2014

1709 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Kane (Last Man Standing match)
1710 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Mark Henry
1711 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio
1712 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1713 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1714 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1715 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho vS Luke Harper
1716 (WWE RAW) Diego VS Fandango
1717 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1718 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Heath Slater

8-6-2014

1719 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1720 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1721 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1722 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Pinky
1723 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea

8-7-2014

1724 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1725 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion VS Mr. Anderson & Gunner & Samuel Shaw
1726 (TNA Impact) Team Bully Ray (Bully Ray & Devon & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow) VS Team EC III (EC III & Rhino & Gene Snitsky & Ryklon)
1727 (TNA Impact) Sanada VS Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)

8-8-2014

1728 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Mark Henry & Big Show
1729 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Mr. Border Patrol (Damien Sandow)
1730 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1731 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Natalya
1732 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Rusev
1733 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Randy Orton

8-9-2014

1734 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Adam Cole
1735 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Tammaso Ciampa
1736 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-10-2014

1737 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zane Stevens VS Blue Tiger
1738 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS John Hoodridge (NWA TV Championship)
1739 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Drew Haskins
1740 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Hammerjack
1741 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

8-11-2014

1742 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1743 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1744 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1745 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1746 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Dolph Ziggler
1747 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

8-13-2014

1748 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
1749 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1750 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello) VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1751 (CWFH) Worldwind Gentlemen (Remy Marcel & Jack Manley) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1752 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)


Grand total so far 1752


----------



## Punkhead

Just to let you know, I'm withdrawing from this. My final list:



Spoiler: list



WWE Raw 2013-12-16

1. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes

CZW Cage of Death XV

2. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Championship)
3. Azrieal vs Andrew Everett vs Joe Gacy vs Tony Nese vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox (6-Way match)
4. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train
5. BLKOUT vs JT Dunn & David Starr (CZW Tag Team Championship)
6. Kimbr Lee vs Chrstina Von Eerie
7. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs Green Ant & Fire Ant
8. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson
9. DJ Hyde, Biff Busick & Sozio vs Jake Crist, Dave Crist & Neveah
10. Shane Strickland vs Alex Colon (CZK Wired TV Championship)
11. Rory Mondo, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs Devon Moore, Danny Havoc & Lucky tHURTeen (Cage of Death)

Spike Video Games Awards 2003

12. Rey Mysterio & Trish Stratus vs Chris Jericho & Victoria

WWE Raw Old School 2014-01-06

13. The Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & The Usos
14. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
15. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
16. The Real Americans vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
17. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
18. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs The Bella Twins
19. 3MB vs Too Cool
20. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

WWE Raw 2013-12-23

21. Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatt Family
22. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
23. The Shield vs CM Punk, John Cena & Big E Langston

WWE Raw 2014-01-13

24. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos
25. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
26. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
27. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield
28. AJ Lee & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron
29. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
30. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
31. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
32. Wyatt Family vs The Usos (Steel Cage match)

WWE Raw 2013-12-30

33. CM Punk vs Seth Rollins
34. Fandango vs ig E Langston (Intercontinental Championship)
35. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
36. Daniel Bryan vs Luke Harper
37. Daniel Bryan vs Eric Rowan
38. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt

EVOLVE 27 2014-01-12

39. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
40. Johnny Vandal & Maxwell Chicago vs Jay Cruz & Eddie Rios
41. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
42. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
43. Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor
44. Ricochet & AR Fox vs Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta
45. Johnny Gargano vs Uhaa Nation (Open the Freedom Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-01-20

46. Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Big E Langston vs The Shield
47. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
48. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
49. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
50. AJ Lee & Tamina vs The Funcadactyls
51. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
52. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Raw 2013-10-07

53. Natalya, Eva Marie & JoJo vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendes

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-23

54. Mini Abismo *****, Dark Cuervo & Taya Valkyrie vs Mascarita Sagrada, Faby Apache & El Elegido
55. Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide vs Steve Pain, Toscano & Daga
56. Fenix, Cibernetico & Blue Demon Jr. vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Silver King

WWE Smackdown 2014-01-24

57. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs The Real Americans
58. Brodus Clay vs The Miz
59. AJ Lee vs Cameron
60. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
61. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
62. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
63. The Shield & New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston & The Usos

WCW Halloween Havoc 1991

64. El Gigante, Sting & Steiner Brothers vs Sting, Abdullah the Butcher, Cactus Jack, Diamond Studd & Big Van Vader (Chamber of Horros match)
65. The Creatures vs PN News & Big Josh
66. Beautiful Bobby vs Terrence Taylor
67. Jimmy Garvin vs Johnny B. Badd
68. Steve Austin vs Dustin Roades (WCW TV Championship)
69. Oz vs Bill Kazmaier
70. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
71. Flyin' Brian vs Richard Morton (WCW Light Heavyweight Championship)
72. Z-Man vs Rick Rude
73. The Patriots vs Arn Anderson & Larry Zbyszko (WCW Tag Team Championship)
74. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014

75. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
76. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
77. Randy Orton vs John Cena (WWE Unified Championship)
78. 30-Man Royal Rumble match

WWE Raw 2014-01-27

79. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Real Americans
80. Fandango vs R-Truth
81. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
82. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
83. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
84. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
85. AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina vs The Funkadactyls & Bella Twins
86. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena vs The Shield

AAA Sin Limite 2014-01-30

87. Sexy Star, Magnifica & Mary Apache vs Jennifer Blake, Jarochita & Faaby Apache
88. Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
89. Los Psycho Circus vs La Secta (AAA Trios Championship)
90. Fenix, Cibernetico & El Mesias vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Daga & Texano Jr.

WWWF Heavyweight Wrestling 1966-01-13

91. Prince Iaukea vs Steve Stanley
92. Hector Serano vs Tomas Marin (2 out of 3 Falls match)
93. Antonio Pugliese vs Tony Altimore

Dragon Gate Infinity 324 2014-01-25

94. Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora vs Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa
95. Don Fuji, Gamma & Stalker Ichikawa vs Jimmy Kanda, Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Mee & Jimmy Kagetora
96. Dragon Kid vs Yosuke Santa Maria
97. Ken'ichiro Arai, Super Shisa & K-Ness vs BxB Hulk, Mondai Ryu & Kzy
98. CIMA & Chichiro Tominaga vs Kotoka & Ryotsu Shimizu
99. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & U-T
100. YAMATO, Naruki Doi & Cyber Kong vs Jimmy Susumu, Ryo Jimmy Saito & Mr. Quu Quu Naoki Taniazaki Toyonaka Dolphin
101. Masato Yoshino vs Masaaki Mochizuki (Open the Dream Gate Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-03

102. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston & Big E Langston
103. Christian vs Jack Swagger
104. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (Steel Cage match)(WWE Tag team Championship)
105. Zack Ryder vs Titus O'Neil
106. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
107. Wyatt Family vs dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods
108. Aksana vs Naomi
109. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

ROH 2014-01-25

110. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
111. RD Evans vs Mike Sells
112. RD Evans vs Michael Elgin
113. Matt taven vs Tadarius Thomas
114. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish

NJPW Road to the New Beginning 2014-02-02

115. TAKA & Taichi vs Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
116. YOSHI-HASHI, Jado & Yujiro Takahashi vs Jushin Liger, BUSHI & Tiger Mask IV
117. Tomoaki Honma & Captain New Japan vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
118. El Desperado, Satoshi Kojima & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Yuji Nagata, Kota Ibushi & Manabu Nakanishi
119. Minoru Suzuki, Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows & Tama Tonga
120. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
121. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Hirooki Goto & Tetsuya Naito vs Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014

122. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
123. Baltic Seige vs Bloc Party
124. Mike Bennett vs Hallowicked
125. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield
126. Sonjay Dutt vs Eric Corvis
127. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
128. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace
129. Los Ice Creams & Batiri vs Osirian Portal, Colony & Icarus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-06

130. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs La Jarochita, Jennifer Blake & Faby Apache
131. Los Psycho Circus vs Psicosis, Texano J. & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr.
132. Silver King vs Fenix vs El Zorro vs El Mesias (Rey de Reyes 1/4 final)
133. La Secta vs Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico

NJPW The New Beginning 2014-02-09

134. Jushin Liger & El Desperado vs BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
135. Tama Tonga vs Minoru Suzuki
136. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka
137. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Michael Tarver
138. Satoshi Kojima vs Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)
139. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma vs Yujiro Takahashi & Tomohiro Ishii
140. Togi Makabe, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs Prince Devitt, King Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson
141. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI
142. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows (IWGP Tag Team Championship)
143. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-10

144. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
145. Fandango vs Santino Marella
146. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
147. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
148. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
149. Dean Ambrose vs mark Henry (United States Championship)
150. Bella Twins & Cameron vs AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox
151. Randy Orton vs John Cena

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-14

152. Daniel Brya, Sheamus & Christian vs The Shield
153. Fandango vs The Miz
154. Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston (No. 1 Contendershit for Intercontinental Championship)
155. The Usos, Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws, Ryback & Curtis Axel
156. Damien Sandow vs Darren Young
157. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

WWE Raw 2014-02-17

158. Daniel Bryan vs Christian
159. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
160. Fandango vs Santino Marella
161. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
162. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
163. Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal vs Big E (2 on 1 Hamdicap match)
164. Cesaro vs John Cena
165. Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family
166. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
167. Sheamus vs Randy Orton

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-13

168. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Apache vs Faby Apache, Jeniffer Blake & Aerostar
169. La Anarquia vs Mexican Powers
170. Monster Clown, Psycho Clown, Fenix & La Parka vs Jeff Jarrett, La Parka Negra, El Zorro & Texano Jr.

WWE Smackdown 2014-02-21

171. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger
172. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro
173. Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust
174. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
175. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
176. Sheamus vs Christian

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 Kickoff

177. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014

178. Big E vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship)
179. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
180. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
181. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
182. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
183. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
184. John Cena vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro vs Sheamus (Elimination Chamber match)(WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-02-24

185. Batista vs Alberto Del Rio
186. Cesaro vs Big E
187. Sheamus vs Christian
188. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
189. Summer Rae vs Emma
190. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws
191. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

NXT Arrival 2014-02-27

192. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro
193. CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawhey
194. The Ascentson vs Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship)
195. Paige vs Emma (NXT Women't Championship)
196. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas (Ladder match) (NXT Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-03-03

197. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Tag Team Championship)
198. Cesaro vs Big E
199. The Shield vs Wyatt Family
200. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino & Emma
201. Christian vs Sheamus
202. Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alicia Fox
203. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
204. Jack Swagger vs Big E
205. Daniel Bryan vs Batista

AAA Sin Limite 2014-02-28

206. Mini Abismo *****, Mini Histeria & Mini Charly Manson vs Dinastia, Mascarite Sagrada & Mini Drago
207. Inferno Rockers vs Australian Suicide, Zumbi & Angelico
208. Black Warrior vs Psycho Clown vs Psicosis vs Texano Jr. (Rey de Reyes 1/2 final)

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-06

209. Taya Valkyrie, Sexy Star & Pentagon Jr. vs Jennifer Blake, Faby Apache & Drago
210. La Anarquia & Daga vs Mexican Powers & Fenix
211. Electroshock, Jack Evans, La Parka & Cibernetico vs El Zorro, Chessman, Jeff Jarrett & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

WWE Raw 2014-03-10

212. John Cena vs Eric Rowan
213. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
214. Big E vs Jack Swagger
215. The Shield vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
216. Bella Twins vs AJ Lee & Tamina
217. Christian vs Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
218. Batista & Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan & Big Show

WWE Raw 2014-03-17

219. The Usos vs Real Americans
220. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
221. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton
222. Fandango vs Goldust
223. The Funcadactyls vs AJ Lee & Tamina
224. Big Show, Big E, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow, Curtis Axel & Ryback
225. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston

AAA Sin Limite 2014-03-13

226. Sexy Lady, Steve Pain & SSexy Star vs Jennifer Blake, Drago & Faby Apache
227. Daga, Pentagon Jr. & Psicosis vs Australian Suicide, Angelico & Jack Evans
228. Silver King, El Hijo del Fantasma & Chessman vs Axel, Electroshock & Gronda
229. Psycho Clown, Cibernetico & La Parka vs Texano Jr., El Zorro & La Parka Negra

WWE Raw 2014-03-24

230. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
231. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
232. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & Ryback
233. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
234. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
235. John Cena vs Luke Harper
236. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Divas Championship)
237. The Shield vs The Real Americans

AAA Rey de Reyes 2014

238. Argenis vs Super Fly vs Australian Suicide vs Daga (4-Way match)(AAA Cruiserweight Championship)
239. Pentagon Jr. vs Eterno vs Steve Pain vs Ultimo Gladiador vs Fenix vs Crazy Boy vs Nino Hamburguesa vs Joe Lider (Domo de la Muerte)(Mask vs Hair)
240. Mascara Ano 200 Jr., Jeff Jarrett & Texano Jr. vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Cibernetico
241. Faby Apache, Dinastia, Alan Stone & Pimpinela Escarlata vs Sexy Star, Mini Charly Manson, Silver King & Mamba
242. Chessman vs Villano IV (AAA Latin American Championship)
243. Los Inferno Rockers vs Jack Evans & Angelico vs Drago & Aerostar vs El Hijo del Fantasma & Psicosis(AAA Tag Team Championship)
244. La Parka vs Black Warrior vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs El Zorro (Rey de Reyes final)

WWE Raw 2014-03-31

245. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
246. Summer Rae vs Natalya
247. Real Americans, Ryback & Curtis Aexl vs Los Matadores & The Usos
248. Fandango & Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
249. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
250. AJ Lee vs Naomi (Lumberjill match)
251. Roman Reigns vs Kane
252. Batista vs Randy Orton (No Disqualification match)

WWE Smackdown 2014-04-04

253. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
254. Real Americans vs Los Matadores

WWE Wrestlemania XXX

255. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (No. 1 Contendership for WWE Championship)
256. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
257. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
258. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena
259. The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
260. Vickie Guerrero Invitational Battle Royal (Divas Championship)
261. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan (Triple Threat match) (WWE Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-04-07

262. Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Sheamus & Big E
263. Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino Marella & Emma
264. The Usos vs Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship)
265. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
266. Rey Mysterio vs Bad News Barrett
267. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder
268. Paige vs AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
269. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-03

270. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mary Apache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & La Jarochita
271. La Secta vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
272. Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Texano Jr. vs Los Psycho Circus

WWE Raw 2014-04-14

273. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
274. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
275. Paige vs Alicia Fox
276. Randy Orton & Batista vs The Usos
277. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
278. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
279. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
280. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
281. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/4 final)
282. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Titus O'Neil, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett

WWE Main Event 2014-04-15

283. Los Matadores VS Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal
284. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
285. Divas Battle Royal (No. 1 Contendership for Divas Championship)
286. Big Show vs Jack Swagger

WWE Main Event 2014-04-08

287. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-10

288. Mini Psycho Clown & Mini Murder Clown vs Octagoncito & Mascarita Sagrada
289. Daga, Chessman & Steve Pain vs Alan Stone, Drago & Fenix
290. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, La Parka Negra & El Zorro vs Blue Demon Jr., Cibernetico & La Parka

WWE Raw 2014-04-21

291. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
292. Los Matadores & El Torito vs Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal & Hornswoggle
293. The Usos vs Goldust & Cody Rhodes
294. Emma vs Layla
295. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Intercontinental Championship Tournament 1/2 final)
296. Paige vs Aksana
297. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
298. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena

WWE Main Event 2014-04-22

299. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
300. El Torito vs Hornswoggle
301. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
302. Jimmy Uso vs Ryback

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-17

303. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & El Aache vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake & Drago
304. Los Inferno Rockers vs Mexican Powers
305. Eterno, Steve Pain & Pentagon Jr. vs Jack Evans, Angelico & Australian Suicide
306. Cibernetico, La Parka & Fenix vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, Black Warrior & Jeff Jarrett

WWE Raw 2014-04-28

307. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Tag Team Championship)
308. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
309. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
310. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
311. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods
312. Los Matadores vs 3MB
313. Paige vs Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
314. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam (No. 1 Contendership for Intercontinental Championship)
315. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

WWE Main Event 2014-04-29

316. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
317. Paige vs Alicia Fox
318. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
319. Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus

100% Lucha

320. Sodrak vs El Pibe Alfajor

AAA Sin Limite 2014-04-24

321. Chessman, Texano Jr. & Silver King vs Electroshock, Psycho Clown & Alan Stone
322. Ludxor, Venum & Argenis vs Eterno, Carta Brava Jr. & Super Fly
323. Dark Cuervo & Mari Apache vs Pentagon Jr. & Sexy Star vs Drago & Faby Apache (AAA Parejas Mixtas Championship)
324. Blue Demon Jr. vs Villano IV

WWE Extreme Rules 2014

325. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
326. Alexander Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
327. Bad News Barrett vs Big E (Intercontinental Championship)
328. The Shield vs Evolution
329. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena (Steel Cage match)
330. Paige vs Tamina (Divas Championship)
331. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-05-05

332. Battle Royal (United States Championship)
333. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
334. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
335. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
336. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
337. Bad News Barrett vs Big E (Intercontinental Championship)
338. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-01

339. Faby Apache & Drago vs Mary Apache & Dark Cuervo
340. La Secta vs Mexican Powers
341. Jack Evans & Angelico vs Daga & Steve Pain
342. Pentagon Jr. vs Australian Suicide
343. El Consejo vs Los Psycho Circus

WWE Raw 2014-05-19

344. Cesaro vs Sheamus
345. Big E vs Ryback
346. Rusev vs Heath Slater
347. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio
348. Seth Rollins vs Batista
349. Paige vs Alicia Fox
350. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
351. John Cena vs Luke Harper

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-15

352. Jack Evans, Angelicao & Australian Suicide vs La Anarquia
353. El Consejo vs El Elegido, Bengala & Fenix
354. Chessman, Silver King & Villano IV vs Electroshock, La Parka & Blue Deomn Jr.

WWE Raw 2014-05-26

355. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
356. Summer Rae vs Eva Marie
357. El Torito vs Drew McIntyre
358. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
359. Randy Orton & Batista vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
360. Randy Orton & Batista vs Goldust
361. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
362. Emma vs Alicia Fox
363. Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose
364. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus

AAA Sin Limite 2014-05-29

365. El Apache, Carta Brava Jr. & vs Nino Hamburguesa, Venum & Ludxor
366. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie, Mini Abismo ***** & Black Mamba vs Faby Apache, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata
367. La Anarquia vs Los Psycho Circus
368. Axel, Alan Stone & El Elegido vs El Consejo
369. Cibernetico, Psycho Clown & Fenix vs Chessman, Pentagon Jr. & Averno

WWE Payback 2013 Kickoff

370. Sheamus vs Damien Sandow

WWE Main Event 2014-04-22

371. El Torito vs Hornswoggle

WWE Payback 2014

372. Sheamus vs Cesaro (United States Championship)
373. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Rybaxel
374. Rusev vs Big E
375. Adam Rose vs Kofi Kingston
376. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
377. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena (Last Man Standing match)
378. Paige vs Alicia Fox (Divas Championship)
379. The Shield vs Evolution

WWE Raw 2014-06-02

380. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
381. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
382. John Cena vs Kane
383. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Nikki Bella
384. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
385. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Eric Rowan
386. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio (Money In The Bank qualifying match)
387. Goldust & Sin Cara vs Rybaxel

Noches de Coliseo 2012-06-10

388. Sexy Star vs Ema Huevo

WWE Raw 2014-06-09

389. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
390. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
391. The Shield vs 3MB
392. Fandango & Damien Sandow vs The Usos
393. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
394. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
395. Paige vs Alicia Fox
396. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
397. The Shield & John Cena vs The Wyatt Family

AAA Sin Limite 2014-06-12

398. Mexican Powers vs La Anarquia
399. Los Psycho Circus vs El Consejo
400. Cibernetico, La Parka & Murder Clown vs El Hijo del Perro Aguayo, La Parka Negra & Averno

WWE Raw 2014-06-16

401. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
402. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
403. Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus
404. Rusev vs Heath Slater
405. Battle Royal (MITB qualification)
406. Paige vs Cameron
407. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
408. Kane vs John Cena (Stretcher match)

AAA Verano de Escandalo 2014

409. Sexy Star, Mini Abismo *****, Silver King & Mamba vs Faby Apache, Mascarita Sagrada, El Elegido & Pimpinela Escarlata
410. Mexican Powers vs La Anarquia
411. Texano Jr. vs Psycho Clown (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
412. Aerostar, Venum & Ludxor vs El Apache, Super Fly & Carta Brava Jr.
413. Jack Evans vs Angelico vs Australian Suicide vs Bengala vs Pentagon Jr. vs El Hijo del Fantasma vs Fenix vs Dark Scoria (No. 1 Contendership for Cruiserweight Championship)
414. Mysteziz, La Parka & Cibernetico vs Averno, Chessman & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

WWE Raw 2014-06-23

415, Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper
416. Jey Uso vs Eric Rowan
417. Alicia Fox vs Naomi
418. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
419. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
420. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (Intercnotinental Championship)
421. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
422. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger
423. Damien Sandow vs Big E
424. Roman Reigns, Sheamus & John Cena vs Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, Randy Orton & Bray Wyatt

CMLL 2014-05-31

425. Cavernario, Dragon Lee & ***** Casas vs Cachorro, Hechicero & Virus

WWE Money In The Bank 2014

426. The Usos vs Wyatt Family (Tag Team Championship)
427. Paige vs Naomi (Divas Championship)
428. Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose
429. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose vs Rob Van Dam vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger (MITB Ladder match)
430. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
431. Rusev vs Big E
432. Summer Rae vs Layla
433. John Cena vs Kane vs Sheamus vs Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt vs Alberto Del Rio vs Cesaro vs Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder match)

WWE Raw 2014-06-30

434. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
435. The Usps & Sheamus vs Wyatt Family
436. Nikki Bella vs Funcadactyls
437. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
438. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
439. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
440. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
441. Paige vs AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
442. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane

PWG Mystery Vortex II 2014-03-18

443. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett
444. Joey Ryan, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon, Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime
445. Roderick Strong vs Tony Nese
446. AR Fox & ACH vs Ricochet & Rich Swann vs Michael Elgin & Brian Cage
447. Chris Hero vs Tommaso C448. iampa
448. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'reily
449. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Trent?
450. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae (PWG World Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-07-07

451. The Usos sv Wyatt Family
452. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
453. Rob Van Dam vs Rusev
454. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton
455. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
456. Damien Sandow vs Sheamus
457. Chris Jericho vs The Miz
458. Paige & AJ Lee vs Funcadactyls
459. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
460. Bo Dallas vs El Torito
461. Seth Rollins vs John Cena

WWE NXT 2014-07-03

462. Sylvester LeFort vs Colin Cassidy
463. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Bayley & Becky Lynch
464. CJ Parker vs Steve Cutler
467. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Raw 2014-07-14

468. Sheamus vs The Miz
469. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
470. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio
471. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
472. Cesaro vs Big E
473. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
474. Bo Dallas vs Great Khali
475. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Randy Orton & Kane

AAA Sin Limite 2014-06-26

476. La Anarquia vs Joe Lider, Drago & Australian Suicide
477. Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr. vs Fenix, Angelico & Electroshock
478. Mysteziz, Cibernetico & Psycho Clown vs Averno, El Zorro & El Hijo del Perro Aguayo

AAA Sin Limite 2014-07-03

479. Argos, El Apache, Carta Brava Jr. & Super Fly vs Venum, Ludxor, Aerostar & Argenis
480. Drago, Fenix & Bengala vs La Anarquia
481. Mysteziz, Psycho Clown & Electroshock vs Averno, Texano Jr. & Jeff Jarrett

WCW Monady Nitro 1998-10-05

482. Lizmark Jr. vs Saturn
483. Kaz Hayashi vs The Cat
484. Jerry Flynn vs Juventud Guerrera
485. Wrath vs Villano V
486. Hector Garza vs Damian
487. Psichosis vs Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
488. Rick Steiner vs Brian Adams
489. Kanyon vs DDP
490. Lenny Lane vs The Disciple
491. Sting vs Bret Hart

WCW Monday Nitro 1998-10-12

492. Lodi vs Wrath
493. Dale Torborg vs Kendall Windham
494. Finlay vs Alex Wright
495. La Parka, Ciclope & Villano V vs Chavo Guerrero, Psicosis & Super Calo
496. Juventud Guerrera vs Prince Iaukea
497. Chris Jericho vs Raven
498. Goldberg vs The Giant
499. Sting & Warrior vs Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart

WWE NXT 2014-07-17

500. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore vs The Vaudevillains
501. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
502. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
503. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordon
504. Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn

WCW Nitro 1998-10-19

505. Saturn vs Kenny Kaos
506. La Parka, Lizmark Jr., Ciclope & Chavo Guerrero vs Hector Garza, Psicosis, Damian & El Dandy
507. Kanyon vs Scott Putski
508. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
509. Finlay vs British Bulldog
510. Tokyo Magnum vs Wrath
511. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Disco Inferno & Alex Wright
512. Chris Jericho vs DDP
513. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
514. Konnan, Lex Luger & Kevin Nash vs Scott Hall, Stevie Ray & Scott Norton
515. Sting vs Bret Hart

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998

516. Goldberg vs DDP (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WCW Bash At The Beach 1994

517. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

WCW Nitro 1998-10-26

518. Kenny Kaos vs Stevie Ray
519. Kanyon vs Prince Iaukea
520. Alex Wright vs Barry Horowitz
521. Wrath vs Sick Boy
522. Eddie Guerrero vs Saturn
523. The Giant & Stevie Ray vs Rick Steiner & Kenny Kaos
524. Juventud Guerrera vs Kidman
525. Konnan & Lex Luger vs Scott Hall & Scott Steiner
526. DDP vs Bret Hart

WWE Battleground 2014

527. The Usos vs Wyatt Family (2 out of 3 Falls match)(WWE Tag Team Championship)
528. Paige vs AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
529. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
530. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
531. Battle Royal (Intercontinental Championship)
532. John Cena vs Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton vs Kane (Fatal 4-Way match)(WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

WWE Raw 2014-07-21

533. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane
534. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, Cameron
535. Do Ballas vs Damien Sandow
536. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
537. Paige & AJ Lee vs Emma & Natalya
538. Zack Ryder vs Fandango
539. Kofi Kingston & Big E vs Rybaxel
540. Rusev vs Great Khali
541. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose

WWE Raw 2014-07-28

542. Cesaro vs John Cena
543. Dolph Ziggler & THe Usos vs Rybaxel & The Miz
544. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
545. Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose
546. Diego vs Fandango
547. Naomi & Natalya vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
548. Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins

AAA Sin Limite 2014-07-17

549. Taya Valkyrie, Mari Apache & Mamba vs La Jarochita, Faby Apache & Pimpinela Escarlata
550. Super Fly & La Anarquia vs Aero Star, Bengala & Australian Suicide
551. Fenix, Angelico & Electroshock vs Pentagon Jr., El Hijo del Fantasma & Mascara Ano 2000 Jr.

AAA Sin Limite 2014-07-24

552. Mini Histeria & Mini Psycho Clown vs Dinastia & Octagoncito
553. Los Inferno Rockers & El Apache vs Argenis, Alebrije & Ludxor
554. Mysteziz & Los Psycho Circus vs Averno, El Zorro, Chessman & Daga

WWE Raw 2014-08-04

555. Roman Reigns vs Kane (Last Man Standing match)
556. Damien Sandow vs Mark Henry
557. Alberto Del Rio vs Dean Ambrose (Beat the Clock Challenge)
558. Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
559. Stardust vs Rybaxel
560. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
561. Fandango vs Diego
562. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
563. Seth Rollins vs Heath Slater (Beat the Clock Challenge)

TNA Impack Wrestling 2014-07-31

564. Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy vs Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards
565. Low Ki vs Manik vs DJ Z
566. Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazzy Steve
567. Samoa Joe vs Tigre Uno vs Homicide
568. Lashley vs Austin Aries

AAA Ring N Rock StAAArs 2014-07-31

569. Sexy Star, Taya alkyrie, Mini Abismo ***** & Mamba vs La Jarochita, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata
570. Superfly, Pentagon Jr. & El Apache vs Angelico, Australian Suicide & Fenix
571. Los Psycho Circus vs El Consejo
572. Chessman & Averno vs Mysteziz & Cibernetico

AAA Sin Limite 2014-08-02

573. Mini Charly Mnason, Mini Psycho Clown & Mini Abismo ***** vs Mini Drgo, Dinastia & Octagoncito
574. Jack Evans & Angelico vs Eterno & Daga vs Sensacional Carlitos & Tommy Diablo (AAA Tag Team Championship)
575. Averno, Chessman & Black Warrior vs Mysteziz, La Parka & Electroshock

AAA Sin Limite 2014-08-09

576. Sexy Star, Taya Valkyrie & Mamba vs Jennifer Blake, Faby Apache & Pimpinela Escarlata
577. Demon Rocker, Cuervo & Pentagon Jr. vs Fenix, Drago & Australian Suicide
578. Los Psycho Circus vs El Consejo

WWE Raw 2014-08-11

579. Roman Reigns vs Rybaxel
580. Rob Van Dam vs Seth Rollins
581. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
582. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
583. Dolph Ziggler vs Heath Slater
584. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

WWE Summerslam 2014

585. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (Intercontinental Championship)
586. Paige vs AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
587. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
588. Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins (Lumberjack match)
589. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
590. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella
591. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton
592. John Cena vs Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## RKing85

my list for all of August. I didn't have one free weekend this month.

TNA Impact - 5 matches (Hardys/Wolves, 3-Way, 3-Way, 3-Way, Lashley/Aries)

ROH Supercard of Honor - 8 matches (ACH and Thomas/Marshall and Evans, Benjamin/Bennett, Lethal/Elgin, 10-man, Strong/Anderson, 3-Way, Dragon/Wolves, Steen/Briscoe)

Summerslam 2006 - 7 matches (Guerrero/Mysterio, Show/Sabu, Hogan/Orton, Flair/Foley, Batista/Booker, McMahons/DX, Edge/Cena)

DG USA - 8 matches (Eita/Davis, Nese and Papadon/Scene, Davis/ACH, SSB/Jigsaw and Fire Ant, Swann/Taylor, CIMA/Callihan, Generico and del Sol/Jimmy's, 4-Way)

ROH Border Wars - 8 matches (ACH and Thomas/Coleman and Alexander, Strong/Bennett, Titus/Whitmer, Lethal and Elgin/SCUM, Edwards/Ishimari, Taven/Briscoe, Richards/London, Briscoe/Cole)

August total - 36
Year to date total - 469


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450
April Total: 189
May Total: 232
June Total: 207
July Total: 186
August Total: 166

*2014 TOTAL: 2310*

Gone are the days of the early months of the year when I had a few months off to literally sit around and submerge myself in wrestling. Don't get me wrong, I still watch a hell of a lot of wrestling, but I'll be damned if I didn't hit yet another month low. What's funny is I feel like I watched more wrestling than ever, which is really just a testament to how busy I've been lately. Anyways, we've made it to September... Cheers to everyone who have managed to keep up with their lists this far into the year! 



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie Jamea vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton





Spoiler: April



-----4/3-----

WWE Wrestlemania 29 (4/7/13)
1. Sheamus, Big Show & Randy Orton vs The Shield
2. Mark Henry vs Ryback
3. Team Hell No vs Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston
4. Fandango vs Chris Jericho
5. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger 
6. The Undertaker vs CM Punk 
7. Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
8. John Cena vs The Rock

WWE SmackDown (6/12/03)
9. Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
10. Billy Gunn vs A-Train
11. Undertaker vs Johnny Stamboli
12. Chris Benoit & Rhyno vs Basham Brothers
13. John Cena vs Funaki
14. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/3/14)
15. Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode
16. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
17. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
18. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne 
19. Kenny King vs MVP

WWE NXT (4/3/14)
20. Emma vs Sasha Banks
21. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Jack Hurley 
22. Brodus Clay vs Xavier Woods
23. Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyler Breeze
24. Sami Zayn vs Cory Graves

-----4/6-----

WWE Wrestlemania 30 (4/6/14)
25. The Usos vs Rybaxel vs Los Matadores vs Real Americans
26. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
27. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
28. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
29. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
30. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
31. Vicki Guerrero Divas Invitational 
32. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Bootista

-----4/7-----

WWE RAW (4/7/14)
33. The Wyatts vs Shame-Us All, StupaCena & Big Zit-E Tit-E
34. Emma & Santino vs Faaaaaandaaaaango & Summer Rae
35. Bootista & Boreton vs Usos
36. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
37. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio 
38. Rusev vs Bland Jobber (Zack Ryder?)
39. AJ Lee vs Paige
40. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
41. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H

-----4/8-----

WWE Main Event (4/8/14)
42. The Shield vs The Wyatts
43. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
44. Alexander Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara

-----4/9-----

WWF Wrestlemania 13 (3/3/97)
45. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks
46. Rocky Maivia vs The Sultan
47. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust 
48. Owen Hart & Brittish Bulldog vs Vader & Mankind
49. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
50. Legion Of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Nation Of Domination
51. Sid Vicious vs Undertaker

-----4/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/10/14)
52. *10 Man Battle Royal
53. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany
54. Jessie & DJ Zema vs The Wolves
55. Magnus vs Eric Young

WWE NXT (4/10/14)
56. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
57. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
58. Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley
59. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Superstars (4/10/14)
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback
61. Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil

-----4/11-----

WCCW (2/23/83)
62. King Parsons vs The Dragon
63. Al Madril vs The Great Yatsu
64. David Von Erich vs Buddy Roberts

WCW Uncensored 1995
65. Dustin Rhodes vs Black Top Bully
66. Meng vs Retard Jim Duggan
67. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B ***
68. Randy Savage vs Avalanche
69. Big Bubba Rogers vs Sting
70. Harlem Heat vs Nasty Boys
71. Vader vs Hulk Hogan

WWE SmackDown (4/11/14)
72. Cesaro vs Big Show
73. Rybaxel vs Los Matadores
74. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
75. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
76. Santino vs Fandango
77. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Bootista, Randy Orton & Kane

-----4/12-----

IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday (3/9/14)
78. Alex Castle vs Frank Wyatt vs Zakk Sawyers vs Tripp Cassidy
79. Team IOU vs The Hooligans
80. Michael Elgin vs Danny Cannon
81. Mean & Rotten vs Two Star Heroes vs Russ Jones & Kaden Sade vs Angelus Layne & Thunderkitty vs Josh Crane & Dale Patricks
82. Johnny Rotten Sixx vs Todd Morton
83. White America vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
84. Hy Zaya, Matt Cage & Necro Butcher vs Gary Jay, Jack Thriller & Shane Mercer
85. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
86. Drake Younger vs Kyle O’Reilly vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose
87. Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West vs Corporal Robinson, Mickie Knuckles & Heidi Lovelace
88. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley

-----4/14-----

WWE RAW (4/14/14)
89. RVD vs Alberto Del Rio
90. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
91. Paige vs Alicia Fox
92. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Bootista
93. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
94. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
95. Swagger vs Sheamus
96. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
97. Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
98. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Rybaxel, Rusev, Bad News Barrett & Titus O'Neil

-----4/15-----

WWE Main Event (4/15/14)
99. Los Matadores vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
100. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
101. *10 Diva Battle Royal
102. Big Show vs Swagger

-----4/16-----

ROW High Octane (12/2013)
103. Team International vs Brothers Lockhart
104. Ryan Davidson vs Q
105. Ivan vs Michael

WWE No Way Out (2/23/03)
106. Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy
107. William Regal & Lance Storm vs RVD & Kane
108. Matt Hardy vs Billy Kidman
109. Undertaker vs Big Show
110. Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs Team Angle
111. Triple H vs Scott Steiner
112. Steve Austin vs Eric Bischoff
113. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

-----4/17-----

WWE No Way Out (6/17/12)
114. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
115. Santino vs Ricardo Rodriguez
116. Christian vs Cody Rhodes 
117. PTP vs Usos vs Primo & Epico vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel 
118. Layla vs Beth Phoenix
119. Sin Cara vs Hunico
120. CM Punk vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
121. Ryback vs Dan Delaney & Rob Grymes
122. John Cena vs Big Show

WWE NXT (4/17/14)
123. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English
124. Camacho vs Oliver Grey
125. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop
126. CJ Parker vs Great Khali
127. Jason Jordan & Ty Dillnger vs Jobbers
128. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
TNA Impact (4/17/14)
129. Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne
130. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
131. Willow vs Spud & EC3
132. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
133. Bobby Roode vs Gunner
134. Eric Young vs Abyss

-----4/18-----

WWE SmackDown (4/18/14)
135. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Alberto Del Rio
136. Paige vs Aksana
137. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
138. Rusev vs R-Truth
139. Santino vs Fandango 
140. Bootista vs Sheamus

-----4/21-----

WWE RAW (4/21/14)
141. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus
142. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
143. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
144. Emma vs Layla
145. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
146. Paige vs Aksana
147. Rusev vs Sin Cara 
148. The Wyatts vs John Cena

-----4/22-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/29/12)
149. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

WWF WrestleMania 17 (2001)
150. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
151. Taz & The Acolytes vs Right To Censor
152. Raven vs Kane vs Big Show
153. Eddie Guerrero vs Test
154. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
155. Chyna vs Ivory
156. Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon
157. Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
158. *19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal
159. Triple H vs Undertaker
160. Steve Austin vs The Rock 

-----4/24-----

TNA Impact Live (4/24/14)
161. Kurt Angle vs Rockstar Spud
162. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King
163. MVP vs Austin Aries
164. Beer Money vs Bully Ray & Gunner
165. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne 
166. Abyss vs Magnus 

WWE NXT (4/24/14)
167. Rusev vs Travis Tyler
168. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma 
169. Mason Ryan vs Tyson Kidd
170. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
171. Sami Zayn & The Usos vs Corey Graces & The Ascension 

-----4/25-----

WWE SmackDown (4/25/14)
172. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
173. Tamina Snuka vs Natalya 
174. Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso
175. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
176. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Layla 
177. The Shield vs Del Rio, Barrett, Sandow, Ryback & Titus O'Neil

-----4/28-----

WWE RAW (4/28/14)
178. The Usos vs Rybaxel
179. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
180. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
181. Cody Rhodes vs Alberto Del Rio
182. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater
183. Paige vs Brie Bella
184. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam 
185. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----4/30-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/26/87)
186. Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Ricky Steamboat, Brutus Beefcake & Jim Duggan vs The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, Danny Davis, Ron Bass & Harley Race 
187. The Fabulous Moolah, Rockin' Robin, Velvet McIntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels vs Sensational Sherri, The Glamour Girls, Donna Christanello & Dawn Marie 188. Strike Force, The Young Stallions, The Fabulous Rougeaus, The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs vs The Hart Foundation, The Islanders, Demolition, The Bolsheviks & The Dream Team 
189. André the Giant, One Man Gang, King Kong Bundy, Butch Reed, & Rick Rude vs Hulk Hogan, Paul Orndorff, Don Muraco, Ken Patera & Bam Bam Bigelow





Spoiler: May



-----5/1-----

WCW Spring Stampede (4/11/99)
1. Juventud Guerrera vs Blitzkrieg
2. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Hak
3. Scotty Riggs vs Mikey Whipwreck
4. Konnan vs Disco Inferno
5. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Billy Kidman
6. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Raven & Perry Saturn
7. Booker T vs Scott Steiner 
8. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash
9. DDP vs Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan vs Sting

WCW Nitro (7/8/96)
10. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Dean Malenko

TNA Sacrifice (4/27/14)
11. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
12. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
13. Kurt Angle & Willow vs EC3 & Rockstar Spud
14. Sanada vs Tigre Uno
15. Gunner vs James Storm
16. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
17. Bully Ray vs Bobby Roode
18. Eric Young vs Magnus

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/1/14)
19. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
20. Gunner vs Bobby Roode
21. James Storm vs Willow
22. Bro-Mans & Zema Ion vs The Wolves & Sanada
23. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode

WWE NXT (5/1/14)
24. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas
25. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
26. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
27. Natalya vs Layla
28. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley
29. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay 

-----5/2-----

WWE SmackDown (5/2/14)
30. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos 
31. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
32. Rusev vs R-Truth
33. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
34. Big E vs Titus O'Neil 
35. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel

-----5/4-----

WWE Extreme Rules (5/4/14)
36. El Torito vs Hornswaggle 
37. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
38. Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
39. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E
40. The Shieldvs Evolution
41. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 
42. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
43. Daniel Bryan vs Kane 

-----5/5-----

WWE RAW (5/5/14)
44. *US Title 20 Man Battle Royal
45. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
46. Ryback vs Cody Rhodes 
47. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
48. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
49. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E 
50. The Shield vs The Wyatts

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXXI (8/6/95)
51. Sting & Road Warrior Hawk vs Meng & Kurasawa
52. DDP vs Alex Wright 
53. Renegade vs Paul Orndorff 
54. Harlem Heat & Sister Sherri vs Bunkhouse Buck, Dick Slater & Col Robert Parker
55. Vader vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair 

-----5/6-----

WWE Main Event (5/6/14)
56. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
57. Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls & Natalya
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel

-----5/7-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXX (1/25/95)
59. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B Badd
60. Alex Wright vs Bobby Eaton
61. Harlem Heat vs Stars & Stripes
62. Sting vs Avalanche
63. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs Kevin Sullivan & The Butcher

-----5/8-----

WWF Invasion (2001)
64. Jeff Hardy vs Rob Van Dam

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/8/14)
65. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne
66. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
67. Knux vs Kazarian 
68. Magnus vs Willow

-----5/9-----

WWE SmackDown (5/9/14)
69. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus
70. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs RVD & Big E
71. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
72. Santino & Emma vs Fandango & Layla
73. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
74. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
75. Seth Rollins vs Bootista 
76. The Usos & John Cena vs The Wyatts

WWE NXT (5/8/14)
77. Charlotte vs Emma
78. Kalisto & El Local vs. The Legionnaires
79. Camacho vs Captain Comic
80. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
81. *20 Man Battle Royal

-----5/10-----

CHIKARA Engulfed in a Fever Of Spite (5/14/11)
82. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams 
83. Tim Donst vs Kamikaze Kid
84. Grizzly Redwood vs Daizee Haize
85. Will O The Wisp II vs Ophidian 
86. Tursas vs UltraMantis Black
87. Delirious vs Hallowicked 
88. Icarus & Johnny Gargano vs Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush
89. Jakob Hammermeier vs Eddie Kingston
90. Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald vs. The Colony

-----5/12-----

WWE RAW (5/12/14)
91. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
92. Alicia Fox vs Paige
93. The Wyatts vs The Usos & John Cena
94. Natalya vs Brie Bella
95. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
96. Ryback vs Sheamus
97. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes
99. Roman Reigns vs Bootista

-----5/14-----

WWF SmackDown (4/12/01)
100. Albert vs Spike Dudley
101. Chyna vs Ivory
102. Angle, Regal, Edge & Christian vs Benoit & Jericho
103. Rhyno vs Hardcore Holly
104. Kane & Undertaker vs Kaentai & Big Show
105. Val Venis vs Test
106. Jeff Hardy vs Triple H

WWE RAW (4/8/13)
107. Daniel Bryan vs Big E
108. Wade Barrett vs The Miz
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Swagger & Zeb Colter
110. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
111. Santino, R-Truth & Zack Ryder vs 3MB
112. Sheamus vs Randy Orton
113. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
114. Tons Of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs Sandow, Cody Rhodes & The Bella's
115. John Cena vs Mark Henry

-----5/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
116. Willow vs Bram & Magnus
117. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky
118. Kazarian vs Crazy Steve 
119. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
120. Sanada vs Zema-Ion vs Tigre Uno
121. Eric Young vs MVP

-----5/16-----

WWE SmackDown
122. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
123. El Torito vs Heath Slater
124. Nikki Bella vs Natalya
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista
126. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
127. Santino Marella vs Damien Sandow
128. Cesaro vs R-Truth
129. John Cena vs Erick Rowan

-----5/19-----

WWE RAW (4/19/14)
130. Cesaro vs Sheamus
131. Ryback vs Big E
132. Heath Slater vs Rusev
133. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
134. Bootista vs Seth Rollins
135. Paige vs Alicia Fox
136. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
137. Luke Harper vs John Cena

-----5/20-----

EVOLVE 29 (5/9/14)
138. JT Dunn vs Blake Edward Belakus
139. Bravado Brothers vs Ethan Page & Alexander
140. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann 
141. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano 
142. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst 
143. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
144. Uhaa Nation & AR Fox vs Tony Nese & Trent Baretta 

WWE Main Event (5/20/14)
145. Damien Sandow vs R-Truth
146. Naomi vs Aksana 

-----5/21-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions II (6/8/88)
147. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
148. The Fantastics vs The Sheepherders 
149. Jimmy & Ronnie Garvin vs Mike Rotunda & Rick Steiner
150. Nikita Koloff vs Al Perez 
151. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Sting & Dusty Rhodes

-----5/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/22/14)
152. Angelina Love vs Brittany
153. Austin Aries vs MVP
154. Willow vs Magnus
155. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

WWE NXT (5/22/14)
156. Big E vs Bo Dallas
157. Tamina vs Paige
158. Camacho vs Adam Rose 
159. Sasha Banks vs Natalya
160. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins

-----5/23-----

WWE SmackDown (5/23/14)
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
162. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella & Eva Marie
163. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
164. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
165. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper

WWE No Way Out (2008)
166. CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero 
167. The Undertaker vs Viscera vs Finlay vs Bootista vs Khali vs MVP
168. Ric Flair vs Mr Kennedy
169. Edge vs Rey Mysterio
170. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
171. Triple H vs Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Umaga

-----5/25-----

WWF Wrestlemania VIII (1992)
172. Shawn Michaels vs El Matador
173. Undertaker vs Jake The Snake Roberts
174. Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper
175. Big Bossman, Virgil, Sgt Slaughter & Jim Duggan vs The Nasty Boys, The Mountie & Repo Man
176. Randy Savage vs Ric Flair
177. Tatanka vs The Model Rick Martel
178. The Natural Disasters vs Money Inc
179. Owen Hart vs Skinner
180. Hulk Hogan vs Sid Justice

-----5/26-----

WWE RAW (5/26/14)
181. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
182. Eva Marie vs Summer Rae
183. Drew McIntyre vs El Torito
184. Zack Ryder vs Rusev
185. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Randy Orton & Bootista
186. Randy Orton & Bootista vs Goldust 
187. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
188. Alicia Fox vs Emma
189. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
190. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio

-----5/27-----

WWE Great American Bash (7/20/08)
191. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder vs John Morrison & The Miz vs Jesse & Festus vs Finlay & Hornswaggle 
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Matt Hardy 
193. Tommy Dreamer vs Mark Henry 
194. Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels 
195. Michelle McCool vs Natalya 
196. CM Punk vs Bootista 
197. JBL vs John Cena 
198. Triple H vs Edge 

-----5/28-----

WWE Judgement Day (5/22/05)
199. MNM vs Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly
200. Carlito vs Big Show
201. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero
202. Kurt Angle vs Booker T
203. Heidenreich vs Orlando Jordan
204. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
205. JBL vs John Cena 

-----5/29-----

WWE NXT Takeover (5/29/14)
206. Adam Rose vs Camacho
207. Kalisto & El Local vs The Ascension
208. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn
209. Charlotte vs Natalya
210. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/29/14)
211. Bram vs Tigre Uno
212. Mr Anderson & Gunner vs BroMans
213. MVP, Bobby Lashley & Kenny King vs Austin Aries & The Wolves 
214. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Brittany 
215. Eric Young vs Bully Ray

WWF RAW (10/7/02)
216. TLC 4

-----5/30-----

WWE WrestleMania 23 (2007)
217. MITB: Mr. Kennedy, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Finlay, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Jeff Hardy & Edge
218. Kane vs Great Khali 
219. Chris Benoit vs MVP
220. Undertaker vs Batista 
221. ECW Originals vs The New Breed
222. Bobby Lashley vs Umaga
223. Melina vs Ashley 
224. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (5/30/14) 
225. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
226. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
227. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
228. El Torito vs Jinder Mahal
229. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
230. Big E vs Titus O'Neil
231. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
232. Bray Wyatt vs Jey Uso





Spoiler: June



-----6/1-----

WWE Payback (6/1/14)
1. Hornswaggle vs El Torito (Hair vs Mask)
2. Cesaro vs Sheamus
3. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
4. Rusev vs Big E
5. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
6. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
7. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
8. Alicia Fox vs Paige 
9. The Shield vs Evolution (No Holds Barred)

-----6/2-----

WWE RAW (6/2/14)
10. Bad News Barrett & Cesaro vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
11. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
12. Kane vs John Cena
13. 3MB vs El Torito & Los Matadores
14. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
15. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
16. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
17. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
18. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Sin Cara 
19. Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns

-----6/3-----

WWE Money In The Bank (7/4/13)
20. MITB: Real Americans, Rhodes Scholars, Wade Barrett, Fandango & Dean Ambrose
21. Curtis Axel vs The Miz
22. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
23. Ryback vs Chris Jericho
24. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
25. Mark Henry vs John Cena 
26. MITB: CM Punk, RVD, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian 

WWF In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies (4/28/96)
27. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Jake The Snake & Ahmed Johnson
28. Ultimate Warrior vs Goldust
29. Vader vs Razor Ramon
30. The Bodydonnas vs The Godwinns
31. Diesel vs Shawn Michaels

-----6/4-----

WWF In Your House 9: International Incident (7/21/96)
32. The Bodydonnas vs The Smoking Gunns
33. Mankind vs Henry Godwinn
34. Steve Austin vs Marc Mero
35. The Undertaker vs Goldust
36. Vader, Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Sid Vicious, Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson

WWF The Big Event (8/28/86)
37. The Killer Bees vs Jimmy Jack & Hoss Funk
38. The Magnificent Muraco vs Haku
39. Ted Arcidi vs Tony Garea
40. Junkyard Dog vs Adrian Adonis
41. Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy & Big John Stud vs Lou Albano & The Machines
42. Ricky Steamboat vs Jake The Snake Roberts
43. Billy Jack Haynes vs Hercules 
44. The Fabulous Rougeaus vs The Dream Team
45. Harley Race vs Pedro Morales
46. Paul Orndorff vs Hulk Hogan

-----6/5-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/5/14)
47. Willow vs Bram
48. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
49. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe
50. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne 
51. Austin Aries, Bully Ray, Eric Young & Samoa Joe vs Bobby Lashley, EC3, Kenny King & MVP

-----6/6-----

WWE SmackDown (6/6/14)
52. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
53. The Usos vs Rybaxel
54. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
55. Bad News Barrett vs Cesaro vs RVD
56. Natalya vs Alicia Fox 
57. Bo Dallas vs Santino Marella 
58. Big Show vs Randy Orton

WCCW TV (12/15/82)
59. Brian Adias vs Killer Tim Brooks
60. Bugsy McGraw & Al Madril vs Checkmate & Magic Dragon
61. Kabuki vs David Von Erich

-----6/9-----

WWE RAW (6/9/14)
61. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
62. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
63. Rybaxel vs Goldust & R-Truth
64. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow
65. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
66. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
67. Paige vs Alicia Fox
68. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
69. Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs The Wyatts

-----6/11-----

AJPW 
70. Steve Williams vs Kenta Kobashi (9/3/93)
71. Kenta Kobashi vs Stan Hansen (8/15/93)

-----6/12-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/12/14)
72. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young
73. Knox vs Robbie E
74. Eric Young vs Kenny King
75. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
76. MVP vs Eric Young 

-----6/13-----

WWE Money In The Bank (2011)
77. MITB: Daniel Bryan, Kane, Sin Cara, Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater 
78. Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella
79. Mark Henry vs Big Show
80. MITB: Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston, Alex Riley, R-Truth, Rey Mysterio, The Miz, Evan Bourne & Jack Swagger 
81. Christian vs Randy Orton
82. CM Punk vs John Cena

WWE SmackDown (6/13/14)
83. Roman Reigns vs Bad News Barrett
84. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso
85. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
86. Cesaro vs Sheamus
87. Adam Rose vs Fandango
88. Big E vs Jack Swagger
89. Alicia Fox vs Aksana
90. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose

-----6/14-----

WWF Royal Rumble (2000)
91. Tazz vs Kurt Angle
92. Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz 
93. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
94. New Age Outlaws vs The Acolytes
95. Triple H vs Cactus Jack
96. *2000 Royal Rumble Match

-----6/15-----

TNA Slammiversary (6/15/14)
97. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Tigre Uno vs Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik 
98. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
99. Magnus vs Willow
100. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
101. Marshall & Ross Von Erich vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z
102. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim
103. EC3 vs Bully Ray
104. Mr Anderson vs James Storm
105. Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries

-----6/16-----

WWE RAW (6/16/14)
106. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
107. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
108. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt 
109. Rusev vs Heath Slater
110. Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs Fandango & Layla
111. Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal
112. Paige vs Cameron
113. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Stardust
114. John Cena vs Kane

-----6/18-----

PWG Mystery Vortex II (3/28/14)
115. Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
116. Joey Ryan, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters
117. Roderick Strong vs Anthony Nese
118. Unbreakable FN Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
119. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa 
120. Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano
121. Young Bucks vs Best Friends
122. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae 

-----6/19-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/19/14)
123. Eric Young vs Kenny King
124. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Austin Aries & Samoa Joe
125. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
126. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

-----6/20-----

WWE SmackDown (6/20/14)
127. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
128. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
129. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
130. Kane vs Dean Ambrose
131. Big E vs Jack Swagger
132. Bo Dallas vs Fandango
133. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton 

-----6/21-----

ROH War Of The Worlds (5/17/14)
134. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs The Forever Hooligans & Takkaki Wanatabe
135. The Decade vs Gedo & Jado
136. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA
137. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes 
138. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen
139. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett 
140. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
141. Adam Cole vs Jushin Liger
142. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin vs Kazuchika Okada

-----6/22-----

CZW Prelude To Violence (5/31/14)
143. Sozio vs Nate Wings
144. Drew Gulak vs Aaron Williams
146. Greg Excellent vs BJ Whitmer
147. Kimber Lee & Lufisto vs Killer Death Machines
148. Caleb Konley vs Shane Strickland
149. Los Ben Dejos vs The Juicy Product
150. Biff Busick vs Danny Havoc 
151. AR Fox & Rich Swanvs Oi4K
152. DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis 

-----6/23-----

WWE RAW (6/23/14)
153. Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso
154. Jey Uso vs Erick Rowan
155. Naomi vs Alicia Fox
156. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
157. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
158. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
159. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
160. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
161. Big E vs Damien Sandow
162. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton

-----6/24-----

WWE Rebellion (10/26/02)
163. Booker T vs Matt Hardy
164. Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson vs John Cena & Dawn Marie
165. Funaki vs Crash
166. Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio vs Tajiri
167. D-Von Dudley & Ron Simmons vs Val Venis & Chuck Palumbo
168. Rikishi vs A-Train
169. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Los Guerreros 
170. Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman vs Edge

-----6/26-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/26/14)
171. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs Beautiful People
172. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Manik vs Dj Z 
173. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
174. Bram & Magnus vs Abyss & Willow 

-----6/27-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/14)
175. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
176. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
177. Paige vs Cameron
178. Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler & Rob Van Dam
179. Rusev vs Sin Cara
180. Roman Reigns vs Kane

-----6/28-----

WWE NXT (6/19/14)
181. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
182. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
183. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler
184. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto
185. Tyson Kidd & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension

-----6/29-----

WWE Money In The Bank (6/29/14)
186. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
187. Paige vs Naomi
188. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
189. MITB: Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam & Jack Swagger
190. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
191. Rusev vs Big E
192. Layla vs Summer Rae
193. MITB: John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Alberto Del Rio, Kane, Cesaro, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton & Orange Fanta

-----6/30-----

WWE RAW (6/30/14)
194. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
195. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos
196. Nikki Bella vs The Funkadactyls
197. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston 
198. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
200. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
201. Paige vs AJ Lee
202. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

WWE NXT (6/26/14)
203. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
204. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods
205. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae
206. Collin Cassidy vs Sawyer Fulton
207. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam





Spoiler: July



-----7/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/3/14)
1. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bromans
2. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King
3. EC3 vs Bully Ray
4. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
5. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young

-----7/4-----

WWE SmackDown (7/4/15)
6. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
7. Bo Dallas vs Diego
8. Big E vs Cesaro
9. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
10. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton

-----7/5-----

WWF Judgement Day (2001)
11. William Regal vs Rikishi
12. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit 
13. Rhyno vs Test vs Big Show
14. Chyna vs Lita
15. Kane vs Triple H
16. Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit vs Edge & Christian vs APA vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs Dudley Boyz vs X-Factor vs The Hardy Boyz
17. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

-----7/6-----

WWF King Of The Ring (2001)
18. Kurt Angle vs Christian
19. Edge vs Rhyno
20. Dudley Boyz vs Kane & Spike Dudley
21. Edge vs Kurt Angle
22. Jeff Hardy vs X-Pac
23. Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle
24. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho

-----7/7-----

WWE RAW (7/7/14)
25. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs The Usos
26. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
27. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam
28. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose
29. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
30. Sheamus vs Damien Sandow
31. Chris Jericho vs The Miz
32. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls 
33. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro
34. Bo Dallas vs El Torito
35. John Cena vs Seth Rollins

-----7/8-----

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (5/10/85)
36. Ricky Steamboat & The US Express vs Nikolai Volkoff, Iron Sheik & George Steele 
37. Hulk Hogan vs Bob Orton
38. Wendi Richter vs Fabulous Moolah
39. Junkyard Dog vs Pete Doherty 

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (10/3/85)
40. Hulk Hogan vs Nikolai Volkoff 
41. Uncle Elmer vs Johnny Valiant
42. Paul Orndorff vs Roddy Piper 
43. Andre The Giant & Tony Atlas vs King Kong Bundy & Big John Studd
44. The Dream Team vs Larry Poffo & Tony Garea

-----7/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/10/14)
45. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
46. Austin Aries vs Sanada
47. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne vs Brittany
48. 20 Man Battle Royal (Jeff Hardy)

WWE NXT (7/10/14)
49. Summer Rae vs Bayley
50. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
51. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
52. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn

-----7/11-----

WWE SmackDown (7/11/14)
53. AJ Lee vs Cameron
54. Adam Rose vs Fandango
55. The Usos vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
56. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
57. Layla vs Summer Rae
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel
59. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito
60. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----7/12-----

WWE ECW (S1E5)
61. The Miz vs Finlay
62. Armando Estrada vs Braden Walker
63. Evan Bourne vs Nunzio
64. Mark Henry vs Tommy Dreamer

-----7/13-----

WWF No Way Out (2/27/00)
65. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
66. Dudley Boyz vs New Age Outlaws
68. Mark Henry vs Viscera
69. Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
70. Tazz vs Big Bossman
71. X-Pac vs Kane 
72. Too Cool vs The Radicalz 
73. Big Show vs The Rock
74. Triple H vs Cactus Jack

-----7/14-----

WWE RAW (7/14/14)
75. The Miz vs Sheamus
76. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
77. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
78. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella
79. Big E vs Cesaro
80. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
81. Bo Dallas vs Great Khali
82. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----7/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/17/14)
83. EC3 & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Bully Ray
84. Austin Aries vs Crazy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Dj Z vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno 
85. Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs MVP & Kenny King
86. Brittany vs Madison Rayne
87. Jeff Hardy vs Bobby Lashley

WWE NXT (7/17/14)
88. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
89. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
90. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
91. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
92. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd

-----7/18-----

WWE SmackDown (7/18/14)
93. Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz & Fandango
94. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
96. Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie
97. AJ Lee & Paige vs Summer Rae & Layla
98. Dean Ambrose vs Kane

ROH Final Battle (12/17/05)
99. Jimmy Rave vs Milano Collection AT
100. Colt Cabana vs Azrieal 
101. Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli
102. Alex Shelley vs Steve Corino
103. Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer
104. Rickey Reyes vs Davey Andrews
105. Generation Next vs Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro
106. Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji
107. KENTA vs Low Ki

-----7/20-----

WWE Battleground (10/6/13)
108. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
110. Real Americans vs Santino & Khali
111. Curtis Axel vs R-Truth
112. AJ Lee vs Brie Bella
113. Rhodes Brothers vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins 
114. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston
115. CM Punk vs Ryback
116. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

WWE Battleground (7/20/14)
117. Adam Rose vs Fandango
118. Cameron vs Naomi
119. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. AJ Lee vs Paige
121. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
122. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
123. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
124. *19 Man Battle Royal (The Miz/Dolph Ziggler)
125. Roman Reigns vs Kane vs John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----7/21-----

***WWE Superstars (In Audience 7/21/14)**
126. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
127. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio

***WWE RAW (In Audience (7/21/14)**
128. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane
129. Cameron, Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes & Eva Maria vs Nikki Bella
130. Bo Dallas vs Damien Sandow
131. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
132. Paige & AJ Lee vs Emma & Natalya
133. Zack Ryder vs Fandango
134. Rybaxel vs Big E & Kofi Kingston
135. Rusev vs Great Khali
136. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose
137. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane (Dark Match)

-----7/22-----

WCW Souled Out 2000
138. Billy Kidman vs Dean Malenko
139. Vampiro vs David Flair & Crowbar
140. Big Vito & Johnny The Bull vs The Harris Brothers
141. Oklahoma vs Madusa 
142. Brian Knobs vs Fit Finlay vs Meng vs Norman Smiley
143. Billy Kidman vs Perry Saturn
144. Booker T vs Stevie Ray
145. Tank Abbott vs Jerry Flynn
146. Buff Bagwell vs DDP
147. The Wall vs Billy Kidman
148. Kevin Nash vs Terry Funk
149. Chris Benoit vs Sid Vicious

-----7/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/24/14)
150. Bobby Roode vs MVP
151. Low Ki vs DJ Z
152. Bram & Magnus vs Mr Anderson & Gunner
153. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
154. The Great Muta vs Robbie E
155. EC3, Rhino & Rockstar Spud vs Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer

WWE NXT (7/24/14)
156. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Aaron a Solo
157. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
158. Charlotte vs Summer Rae
159. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains 
160. Adrian Neville vs Rusev

-----7/25-----

WWE SmackDown (7/25/14)
161. The Usos vs Rybaxel
162. Bo Dallas vs Dolph Ziggler
163. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
164. Paige vs Naomi
165. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
166. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio

-----7/26-----

WWE Backlash (2004)
167. Shelton Benjamin vs Ric Flair
168. Tajiri vs Jonathan Coachman
169. Chris Jericho vs Christian & Trish Stratus
170. Victoria vs Lita
171. Randy Orton vs Cactus Jack
172. Rosey & The Hurricane vs La Resistance 
173. Edge vs Kane
174. Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H

-----7/28-----

WWE RAW (7/28/14)
175. John Cena vs Cesaro
176. The Usos & Dolph Ziggler vs Rybaxel & The Miz
177. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
178. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
179. Diego vs Fandango 
180. Natalya & Naomi vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
181. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho

-----7/31-----

TNA Destination X (7/31/14)
182. The Wolves vs Hardy Boyz 
183. Low Ki vs DJ Z vs Manik
184. Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazy Steve
185. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno
186. Lashley vs Austin Aries





Spoiler: AUGUST



-----8/1-----

WWE SmackDown (8/1/14)
1. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
2. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
3. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes
4. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
5. Diego vs Fandango
6. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
7. Chris Jericho vs Erick Rowan

-----8/4-----

WWE RAW (8/4/14)
8. Roman Reigns vs Kane
9. Mark Henry vs Damien Sandow
10. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio
11. Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara
12. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro 
13. Stardust & Goldust vs Rybaxel
14. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
15. Diego vs Fandango
16. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
17. Heath Slater vs Seth Rollins

-----8/6-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 1)
18. Bad Luck Fale vs Tomohiro Ishii
19. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows
20. Hirotoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson
21. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata 
22. Toru Yano vs Minoru Suzuki 
23. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito 
24. Hirooki Goto vs Togi Makabe 
25. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma 
26. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
27. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles 

-----8/7-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 2)
28. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii
29. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale 
30. Hirooki Goto vs Yujiro Takahashi 
31. Tetsuya Naito vs Lance Archer 
32. Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma 
33. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
34. Toru Yano vs AJ Styles 
35. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirotoshi Tenzan 
36. Togi Makabe vs Karl Anderson 
37. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows 

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/7/14)
38. Bram vs Abyss
39. BroMans & Dj Z vs Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw
40. Al Snow, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D vs EC3, Rhino, Snitsky & Ezekial Jackson
41. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada

-----8/8-----

WWE SmackDown (8/8/14)
42. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Rybaxel
43. Fake Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
44. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
45. Paige vs Natalya 
46. Rusev vs Big E 
47. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton 

-----8/9-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 3)
48. Kota Ibushi vs Karl Anderson
49. Yujiro Takahashi vs Shelton Benjamin
50. Tomohiro Ishii vs Prince Devitt
51. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki
52. Yuji Nagata vs Tetsuya Naito
53. Kazuchika Okada vs Lance Archer
54. Toru Yano vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
55. Satoshi Kojima vs Hirooki Goto
56. Togi Makabe vs Katsuyori Shibata 
57. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Boy Smith Jr

-----8/11-----

WWE RAW (8/11/14)
58. Roman Reigns vs Rybaxel
59. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
60. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
61. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
62. Heath Slater vs Dolph Ziggler
63. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----8/12-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 4)
64. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale
65. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith
66. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki 
67. Hirooki Goto vs Toru Yano
68. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma
69. Togi Makabe vs Lance Archer
70. Yuji Nagata vs Shinsuke Nakamura
71. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
72. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson
73. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata 

-----8/14-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/14/14)
74. Low Ki vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik vs DJ Z vs Homocide vs Tigre Uno
75. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
76. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky vs Taryn Terrell
77. Kenny King, Lashley & MVP vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young
78. Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz 

-----8/15-----

WWE SmackDown (8/15/14)
79. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
80. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
81. Mark Henry vs Luke Harper
82. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
83. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
84. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas 
85. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/17-----

WWE SummerSlam (8/17/14)
86. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
87. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
88. Paige vs AJ Lee
89. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
90. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
91. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
92. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella
93. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton 
94. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena 

-----8/18-----

WWE RAW (8/18/14)
95. Big Show & Mark Henry vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
96. Natalya vs Paige
97. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
99. Roman Reigns, Sheamus & Rob Van Dam vs Rybaxel & Randy Orton 
100. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
101. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose

-----8/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/20/14)
102. Bram vs Abyss
103. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
104. Mr Anderson vs Sam Shaw 
105. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
106. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Gunner vs James Storm vs Magnus

-----8/21-----

107. AJ Styles vs Chris Candido (TNA 1/7/05) 
108. A.M.i.L. vs Mo Sextyn & Julio Deniro (NWA Cyberspace 2005)
109. CM Punk vs Brent Albright (OVW 11/16/05)

WWE NXT (8/21/14)
110. The Vaudevillians vs Enzo Amore & Collin Cassady
111. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
112. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
113. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler
114. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Sami Zayn & Adam Rose 

-----8/22-----

WWE SmackDown (8/22/14)
115. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
116. Rusev vs Sin Cara
117. Rob Van Dam vs Randy Orton 
118. Natalya vs Paige
119. Stardust & Goldust vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/25-----

WWE Night Of The Champions (2012)
121. 16 Man Battle Royal
122. The Miz vs Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara vs Cody Rhodes
123. Team Hell No vs Kofi Kingston & R-Truth
124. Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton
126. Eve Torres vs Layla
127. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
128. CM Punk vs John Cena 

WWE RAW (8/25/14)
129. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
130. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
131. Paige vs Natalya 
132. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
133. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Mizdow
134. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane
135. Los Matadores vs Slater & Gator
136. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
137. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt 
138. John Cena, Mark Henry & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/27-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
139. Bobby Lashley vs Tommy Dreamer
140. Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell 
141. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Homicide, Manik, & DJ Z
142. EC3 vs Rhino
143. Sanada vs Austin Aries 
144. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz

-----8/29-----

145. Puma King vs Rey Cometa (CMLL - 79th Anniversary Show)

SHIMMER Volume 42 (10/1/11)
146. Mercedes Martinez vs Leva Bates
147. Mena Libra & Melanie Cruz vs Hailey Hatred & Kalamity 
148. Tomoka Nakagawa vs MsChif vs Kellie Skater vs LuFisto
149. Yumi Ohka vs Courtney Rush
150. Portia Perez vs Davina Rose
151. Neveah & Sassy Stephie vs Pretty Bitchin
152. Cheerleader Melissa vs Christina Von Eerie 
153. Mia Yim vs Jessie McKay vs Athena
154. Nicole Matthews vs Serena Deeb
155. Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara vs The Knight Dynasty 
156. Kana vs Sara Del Rey
157. Madison Eagles vs Hiroyo Matsumoto 

WWE SmackDown 
158. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt
159. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
160. Paige vs Emma 
161. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
162. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
163. Sheamus vs Damien Mizdow 
164. Mark Henry, Roman Reigns & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/30-----

165. Viking vs Sexxxy Eddy (MCW - 2007) 
166. Thumbtack Jack vs Jon Moxley (CZW - TOD VIII)


----------



## BallsBalogna

The Manowarrior said:


> Just to let you know, I'm withdrawing from this.


:suzanne But you've made it so far! Why quit now?


----------



## Platt

2480 at the end of August.


----------



## Punkhead

BallsBalogna said:


> :suzanne But you've made it so far! Why quit now?


Just got tired of writing down every match I watch.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14[/b
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
April 20th 
Hog Wild 96
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
Nitro – 9/16/96
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
Impact – 4/24/14
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
April 27th 
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
TNA Sacrifice 14
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
Raw – 9/22/97 
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
Smackdown – 4/27/00
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman *


*


Spoiler:  May



May
Impact – 5/1/14
628. Gunner vs. Mr. Anderson
629. Gunner vs. Bobby Roode
630. Willow vs. James Storm
631. The BroMans vs. The Wolves and Sanada
632. Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
NXT – 5/1/14
633. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch 
634. Natalya vs. Layla
May 3rd 
635. Big Show vs. Floyd “Money” Mayweather – Wrestlemania XXIV
May 4th
636. The Shield vs. Ryback and Team Hell No – TLC Match – TLC 2012
637. Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H – Steel Cage Match – Extreme Rules 2013
Extreme Rules 2014
638. Hornswoggle vs. El Torito – WeeLC Match 
639. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
640. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods
641. Big E vs. Bad News Barrett - Intercontinental Championship
642. The Shield vs. Evolution 
643. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - Steel Cage Match
644. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - Diva’s Championship
645. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Extreme Rules Match 
May 5th
Raw – 5/5/2014
646. United States Championship 20 Man Battle Royal
647. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
648. Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback
649. Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
650. Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio
651. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E - Intercontinental Championship
May 6th
Main Event 
652. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
653. Natalya, Naomi, and Cameron vs. Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, and Aksana 
654. Goldust vs. Curtis Axel
Halloween Havoc 96
655. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho 
656. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson
May 7th
Smackdown – 2/1/01
657. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz (WWF Tag Team Champinship – Tables Match)
658. Ivory vs. Lita vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship Match)
659. Edge and Christian vs. APA
660. Chris Jericho vs. Tazz
661. Big Show vs. Billy Gunn 
662. Undertaker and Kane vs. Haku and Rikishi (First Blood Match)
663. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship Match)
664. Triple H vs. John Morrison (Smackdown – Tables Match)
May 12th 
Raw – 5/12/14
665. John Cena and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
666. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
667. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
668. Sheamus vs. Ryback
669. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
670. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes
671. Batista vs. Roman Reigns 
May 13th 
Main Event – 5/13/14
672. Alicia Fox vs. Emma 
673. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
May 14th 
Raw – 4/8/13
674. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton
675. Fandango vs. Kofi Kingston 
676. Rhodes Scholars and Bella Twins vs. Tons of Funk and Funkadactyls 
677. John Cena vs. Mark Henry
678. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger (Raw - 5/12/14)
May 15th 
Impact - 5/15/14
679. Willow vs. Magnus and Bram
680. Crazy Steve vs. Kazarian 
681. Mr. Anderson vs. James Storm
682. DJ Z vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (X Division Championship)
683. Eric Young vs. MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
May 16th 
Smackdown – 5/16/14
684. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
685. El Torito vs. Heath Slater 
686. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (Special Guest Ref: Eva Marie)
687. Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista 
688. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
689. Cesaro vs. R-Truth 
690. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
Summerslam 2002
691. Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio 
692. Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho 
May 19th
Raw – 5/19/14
693. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
694. Big E vs. Ryback (Beat the Clock Challenge)
695. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
696. Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio (Beat the Clock Challenge)
697. Seth Rollins vs. Batista 
698. Alicia Fox vs. Paige
699. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat the Clock Challenge)
700. John Cena vs. Luke Harper
May 20th 
Unforgiven 2006
701. Johnny Nitro vs. Jeff Hardy (Intercontinental Championship)
702. Umaga vs. Kane
703. The Spirit Squad vs. The Highlanders (World Tag Team Championship)
704. Triple H and Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon, and Big Show (2 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match)
705. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship)
706. Randy Orton vs. Carlito 
707. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship TLC Match)
The Great American Bash 2004
708. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Rene Dupree vs. Booker T (United States Championship)
709. Charlie Haas vs. Luther Reigns 
710. Torrie Wilson vs. Sable
Raw – 10/20/01[/i]
711. Molly Holly, Lita, Jacqueline vs. Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, and Ivory
712. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sara
May 26th
Raw 5-26-14
713. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
714. Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae 
715. El Torito vs. Drew McIntyre 
716, Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
717. Randy Orton and Batista vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust
718. Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
719. Alicia Fox vs. Emma
720. Adam Rose vs. Davy Crockett (Damien Sandow)
721. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio
May 27th 
Main Event – 5/27/14
722. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel
723. R-Truth vs. D-Sizzle (Damien Sandow)
724. Brie Bella vs. Natalya 
725. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Harper and Rowan)
Smackdown – 12/13/01
726. Kurt Angle and William Regal vs. Rikishi and Edge
727. Taijiri vs.Crash (Cruiserweight Championship)
728. Jeff Hardy vs. Test
729. The Dudley Boyz and Christian vs. Scotty 2 Hotty, Albert, and Tazz
730. Matt Hardy vs. Bradshaw 
731. Chris Jericho and The Undertaker vs. The Rock and Rob Van Dam
ECW TV
732. Eddy Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko (ECW Television Championship)
May 28th
Raw – 1/9/06
733. Trish Stratus vs. Ashley (Women’s Championship)
734. Rob Conway vs. Chavo Guerrero 
735. Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels vs. Carlito and Chris Masters
May 31st
736. The Mexicools vs. bWo (Great American Bash 2005)





Spoiler:  June



June 1st
NXT Takeover
737. Adam Rose vs. Camacho 
738. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and El Local (NXT Tag Team Championship)
739. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship #1 Contenders Match)
740. Charlotte vs. Natalya (NXT Women’s Champion) 
741. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
Payback 2014
742. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (Mask vs. Hair)
743. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
744. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel 
745. Rusev vs. Big E
746. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
747. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
748. John Cena vs. Brya Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
749. The Shield vs. Evolution (No Holds Barred Elimination Match)
June 2nd 
Raw 6/2/14
750. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro and Bad News Barrett
751. Kofi Kingston vs. Bo Dallas
752. John Cena vs. Kane
753. Los Matadores vs. 3MB
754. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
755. Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger 
756. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
757. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Money in the Bank Qualifying match)
758. Rybaxel vs. Goldust and Sin Cara 
June 12th
NXT – 6/12/14 
759. Paige, Emma, and Bayley vs. The BFF’s (Charlotte, Summer Rae, Sasha Banks)
760. Colin Cassidy vs. Sylvester Lefort 
761. Sami Zayn vs. Mr. NXT 
762. Adrian Nevielle vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
June 16th
Raw – 6/16/14
763. Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler 
764. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett 
765. Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus 
766. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
767. Adam Rose and Summer Rae vs. Fandango and Layla 
768. WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Battle Royal 
769. Cameron vs. Paige 
770. Goldust and StarDust vs. Rybaxel 
771. John Cena vs. Kane (Stretcher Match)
June 18th
Raw – 9/27/99
772. Big Show vs. Chris Jericho
773. D’Lo Brown vs. Steve Blackman (European Championship)
774. New Age Outlaws vs. X-Pac and Kane 
775. Ivory vs. Mae Young and Fabulous Moolah (Handicap Evening Gown Match)
776. Jeff Jarrett and Tom Prichard vs. Chyna and Debra
777. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship)

778. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship – Bash at the Beach 94)

Smackdown – 7/27/00
779. Hardy Boyz vs. Lo Down
780. Grand Masta Sexay vs. Taz
June 19th
Impact – 6/19/14
781. Eric Young vs. Kenny King (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
782. The Wolves vs. Austin Aries and Samoa Joe vs. Willow and Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
783. The Wolves vs. Magnus and Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
784. Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
June 22nd
785. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Edge vs. Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 21)
786. Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Ric Flair (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 22)
787. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 23)
788. John Morrison vs. Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Chris Jericho (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXIV)
June 23rd
Raw – 6/23/14
789. Jimmy Uso vs. Luke Harper
790. Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan 
791. Naomi vs. Alicia Fox
792. Bo Dallas vs. Titus O’Neil 
793. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
794. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
795. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger
796. Big E vs. Damien Sandow 
797. John Cena, Sheamus, and Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, and Randy Orton

798. CM Punk vs. Mark Henry vs. MVP vs. Finlay vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Christian vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXV)
799. Kofi Kingston vs. MVP vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Matt Hardy vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Christian (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 26)
June 24th
800. Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010) 
801. Randy Orton vs. The Miz vs. Mark Henry vs. Ted DiBiase vs. John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Edge(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010)
June 25th
Money in the Bank 2011
802. Sin Cara vs. Wade Barrett vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Sheamus vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match) 
803. Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly (Divas Championship) 
804. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. R-Truth vs. Alex Riley vs. The Miz vs. Rey Mysterio(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
805. Randy Orton vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship) 
806. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship)

June 26th
NXT – 6/26/14
807. Xavier Woods vs. Bull Dempsey 
808. Summer Rae vs. Becky Lynch 
809. Collin Cassidy vs. Sawyer Fulton 
810. Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam
Impact – 6/26/14
811. Taryn Terrell and Gail Kim vs. The Beautiful People
812. Sanada vs. DJ Z vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve
June 27th
813. Dolph Ziggler vs. Santino Marella vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Sin Cara vs. Tensai vs. Christian (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
814. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Big Show vs. John Cena (WWE Championship Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
June 29th 
815. Fandango vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Jack Swagger vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
816. Rob Van Dam vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. CM Punk (All Star Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
Money in the Bank 2014
817. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
818. Paige vs. Naomi (Divas Championship)
819. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
820. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
821. Rybaxel vs. Star Dust and Goldust
822. Rusev vs. Big E 
823. Summer Rae vs. Layla (Special Referee: Fandango)
824. Sheamus vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Cesaro vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match)
June 30th
Raw 6/30/14
825. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam 
826. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
827. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi and Cameron 
828. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston 
829. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow 
830. Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler 
831. Rybaxel vs. Stardust and Goldust 
832. Paige vs. AJ Lee (Diva’s Championship)
833. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton





Spoiler:  July



July 1st
Main Event – 7/1/14
834. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods 
835. Nikki Bella and Alicia Fox vs. Naomi and Cameron 
836. Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam, Big E vs. Cesaro, Ryback, Curtis Axel 
July 7th
Raw – 7/7/14
837. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos 
838. Rusev vs. Rob Van Dam
839. Randy Orton vs. Dean Ambrose 
840. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
841. Sheamus vs. Damien Sandow 
842. The Miz vs. Chris Jericho 
843. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Naomi and Cameron 
844. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston
845. Bo Dallas vs. El Torito 
846. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins 

847. The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy (Undisputed Championship – Ladder Match – Raw 7/1/02)
848. Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero (No Disqualification – Smackdown 9/26/02)
July 8th
Main Event – 7/8/14
849. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (United States Championship – Last Man Standing Match) 
850. Nikki Bella vs. Eva Marie, Summer Rae, Naomi, Natalya, and Rosa Mendes 
851. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – Judgment Day 09)
July 9th
Halloween Havoc 96
852. Steve McMichael and Chris Benoit vs. The Faces of Fear
853. Harlem Heat vs. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash (WCW Tag Team Championships)
854. Hulk Hogan vs. Macho Man (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

855. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Summerslam 2005)
856. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Steel Cage Match - Unforgiven 2005)

July 10th
857. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE Championship – Extreme Rules Match – One Night Stand 2006)
July 14th
Raw – 7/14/14
858. Sheamus vs. The Miz
859. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
860. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
861. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Cameron 
862. Cesaro vs. Big E
863. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
864. Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
865. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins, Randy Orton, and Kane

866. Ric Flair vs. Sting (Nitro – 9/5/95)
867. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (Nitro)
868. Hulk Hogan vs. Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Nitro – 7/6/98)
July 16th
Raw – 7/1/02
869. Rob Van Dam vs. William Regal 
870. Bubba and Spike Dudley vs. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit 
871. Booker T vs. Big Show
July 20th
Battleground 2013 
872. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins (WWE Tag Team Championship)
873. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
Battleground 2014
874. Adam Rose vs. Fandango
875. Naomi vs. Cameron
876. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
877. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
878. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
879. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
880. Intercontinental Championship Battle Royal 
881. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
July 21st
Raw – 7/21/14
882. Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton
883. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox, Eva Marie, Cameron, Rosa Mendes 
884. Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow 
885. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler
886. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Emma and Natalya 
887. Fandango vs. Zack Ryder
888. RybAxel vs. Big E and Kofi Kingston
889. Rusev vs. The Great Khali 
890. Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro 
July 27th 
Summer Slam 2013
891. Kane vs. Bray Wyatt (Ring of Fire Match)
892. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow 
893. Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship Match)
894. Brie Bella vs. Natalya
895. Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification) 
896. Dolph Ziggler and Kaitlyn vs. Big E Langston and AJ Lee
897. John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Championship – Special Guest Ref: Triple H) 
World War 3 96
898. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon (J Crown Championship)
899. Nick Patrick vs. Chris Jericho (One Arm Tied Behind My Back Match)
900. Giant vs. Jeff Jarrett 
July 28th
Raw – 7/28/14
901. John Cena vs. Cesaro
902. The Miz, Curtis Axel, Ryback vs. Dolph Ziggler and The Usos
903. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
904. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
905. Fandango vs. Diego 
906. Natalya and Naomi vs. Cameron and Alicia Fox
907. Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins 
July 29th
Main Event – 7/29/14
908. The Usos vs. RybAxel
909. Slater and The Gator vs. Zack Ryder and Tyson Kidd
910. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
July 30th 
NXT – 7/24/14
911. Kalisto and Sin Cara vs. The Vaudevillains
912. Adrain Neville vs. Rusev 
Raw – 8/11/97
913. The Road Warriors vs. The Godwins 
914. Scott Putski vs. Tony Williams
915. Flash Funk vs. Brian Pillman
916. Owen Hart & Davey Boy Smith vs. The Patriot & Ken Shamrock
917. Faarooq vs. Chainz
918. Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind
Smackdown – 9/11/03
919. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. Tajiri and Nunzio
920. Shaniqua vs. Dawn Marie
921. Chris Benoit vs. Rhyno
922. Eddie Guerrero vs. John Cena (Latino Heat Parking Lot Brawl)
923. APA vs. Matt Hardy and Shannon Moore





Spoiler:  August



August 1st 
Smackdown – 8/1/14
924. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
925. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
926. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes 
927. Kane and Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose 
928. Diego vs. Fandango
August 3rd 
World War 3 96
929. The Amazing French Canadians vs. Harlem Heat
930. Dean Malenko vs. Pyschosis (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
931. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash vs. Nasty Boys vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
932. World War 3 60 Man Battle Royal 
August 4th
Raw – 8/4/14
933. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (Last Man Standing Match)
934. Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry 
935. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
936. Rusev vs. Sin Cara
937. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro
938. RybAxel vs. Stardust and Cody Rhodes
939. Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper
940. Diego vs. Fandango 
941. Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
942. Seth Rollins vs. Heath Slater
August 5th
Main Event – 8/5/14
943. Slater Gator vs. Stardust and Goldust 
944. Summer Rae vs. AJ Lee
945. Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio
August 7th
Impact – 8/7/14
946. Abyss vs. Bram (Monsters Ball Match)
August 11th 
Raw – 8/11/14
947. Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel 
948. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
949. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
950. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie 
951. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
952. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
August 12th 
Main Event – 8/12/14
953. Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston
954. The Usos vs. RybAxel vs. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam (WWE Tag Team Championship)
August 13th
955. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Elimination Chamber 2014)
956. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (Wrestlemania XXX)
957. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Main Event 4/8/14)
958. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Raw 3/3/14)
August 16th 
Summer Slam 2006
959. Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero
960. Big Show vs. Sabu (ECW Championship – Extreme Rules)
961. Randy Orton vs. Hulk Hogan
962. Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley (I Quit Match)
963. King Booker vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship)
964. DX vs. Vince McMahon and Shane McMahon
965. Edge vs. John Cena (WWE Championship)

966. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (Final Battle 2010)
967. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards (ROH World Championship - Death Before Dishonor VIII) 
August 17th 
Summer Slam 2014
968. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro 
969. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
970. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Divas Championship)
971. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
972. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
973. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
974. Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella 
975. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
976. John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
August 18th
Raw – 8/18/14
977. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. Big Show and Mark Henry
978. Natalya vs. Paige 
979. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Championship)
980. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
981. Roman Reigns, Rob Van Dam, Sheamus vs. Randy Orton and RybAxel
982. The Usos vs. Stardust and Goldust
983. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere)
August 19th
Main Event – 8/19/14
984. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
985. Nikki Bella vs. Emma
986. Los Matadores vs. SlaterGator
987. Big Show vs. Erick Rowan

988. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Steel Cage Match – Raw 1/7/08)
989. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Tables Match – Lockdown 2005)
990. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Falls Count Anywhere – One Night Stand 2008)
August 25th 
Raw – 8/25/14
991. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
992. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Number 1 Contender Intercontinental Championship)
993. Paige vs. Natalya 
994. The Usos vs. Goldust and StarDust
995. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Mizdow 
996. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins and Kane 
997. Los Matadores vs. Slater Gator
998. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
999. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt
1000. John Cena, Big Show, Mark Henry vs. The Wyatt Family 
August 26th
Main Event – 8/26/14
1001. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins 
1002. Adam Rose vs. Curtis Axel 
1003. Goldust and Stardust vs. Los Matadores
August 27th 
Starrcade 1996 
1004. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko (J-Crow and WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1005. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa (WCW Women’s Championship) 
1006. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. 
August 28th 
1007. Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy (WWE Championship – No Mercy 2008)
Starrcade 1996 
1008. Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett 
1009. The Outsiders vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
1010. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW US Heavyweight Championship)
1011. Lex Luger vs. Giant
1012. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper 
August 31st 
Souled Out 1997 
1013. Chris Jericho vs. Masahiro Chono 
1014. Hugh Morris vs. Big Bubba (Mexican Death Match)



Total= 1014*


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list so far.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

8-1-2014

1697 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1698 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1699 (WWE Smackdown) Rosa Mendes VS AJ Lee
1700 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Seth Rolins VS Dean Ambrose (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1701 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Diego
1702 (WWE Smackdown) Albert Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1703 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Chris Jericho

8-2-2014

1704 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Matt Taven VS Romantic Touch VS Jay Lethal VS Cedric Alexander (Golden Gauntlet)

8-3-2014

1705 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Jocephus Brody
1706 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Michael Steel VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1707 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Drew Haskins
1708 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Crash & Burn (JW Murdock & Josh Crowe) VS Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

8-4-2014

1709 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Kane (Last Man Standing match)
1710 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Mark Henry
1711 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio
1712 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1713 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1714 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1715 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho vS Luke Harper
1716 (WWE RAW) Diego VS Fandango
1717 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1718 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Heath Slater

8-6-2014

1719 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1720 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1721 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1722 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Pinky
1723 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea

8-7-2014

1724 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1725 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion VS Mr. Anderson & Gunner & Samuel Shaw
1726 (TNA Impact) Team Bully Ray (Bully Ray & Devon & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow) VS Team EC III (EC III & Rhino & Gene Snitsky & Ryklon)
1727 (TNA Impact) Sanada VS Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)

8-8-2014

1728 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Mark Henry & Big Show
1729 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Mr. Border Patrol (Damien Sandow)
1730 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1731 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Natalya
1732 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Rusev
1733 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Randy Orton

8-9-2014

1734 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Adam Cole
1735 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Tammaso Ciampa
1736 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-10-2014

1737 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zane Stevens VS Blue Tiger
1738 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA TV Championship)
1739 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Drew Haskins
1740 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Hammerjack
1741 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

8-11-2014

1742 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1743 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1744 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1745 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1746 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Dolph Ziggler
1747 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

8-13-2014

1748 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
1749 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1750 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello) VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1751 (CWFH) Worldwind Gentlemen (Remy Marcel & Jack Manley) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1752 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

8-14-2014

1753 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS Homicide VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS DJ Z VS Low Ki (Elimination Scramble Match)
1754 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1755 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Velvet Sky VS Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1756 (TNA Impact) Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young & Austin Aries & Bobby Roode
1757 (TNA Impact) The Dudleys (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) (TLC Match)

8-15-2014

1758 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
1759 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Dolph Ziggler
1760 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Luke Harper
1761 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1762 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1763 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1764 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-16-2014

1765 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS ACH
1766 (ROH TV) Steve Corino VS Kevin Steen

8-17-2014

1767 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Lighnting Bolt Kid
1768 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Blue Tiger
1769 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Hoodrich
1770 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1771 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Hammerjack & Jeremiah Plunkett

8-18-2014

1772 (WWE RAW) The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) VS Big Show & Mark Henry
1773 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1774 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1775 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1776 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Randy Orton VS Sheamus & RVD & Roman Reigns
1777 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Goldust & Stardust
1778 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

8-20-2014

1779 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Bram VS Abyss (Stairway To Janice Match)
1780 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)
1781 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (I Quit Match)
1782 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Angelina Love VS Gail Kim (Last Knockout Standing/Knockouts Championship)
1783 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Austin Aries VS Eric Young VS Gunner VS Magnus VS James Storm VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Championship #1 Contenders Six Sides Of Steel cage Match)

8-22-2014

1784 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
1785 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1786 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS RVD
1787 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Paige
1788 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust & Stardust VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1789 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-23-2014

1790 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Tammaso Ciampa
1791 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Moose
1792 (ROH TV) ACH VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

8-24-2014

1793 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1794 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) 2 Tuff Tony VS Hammerjack
1795 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Luke Gallows VS Paul Lee
1796 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Lightning Bolt Kid
1797 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Lou Marconi (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

8-25-2014

1798 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack Swagger
1799 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro (US Championship #1 Contenders Match)
1800 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1801 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Star Dust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1802 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz
1803 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane & Seth Rollins (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1804 (WWE RAW) Slater & Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1805 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1806 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt
1807 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Big Show & Mark Henry VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-26-2014

1808 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze) & Slim J VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) & Jeremy V
1809 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Cru Jones VS Todd Sexton
1810 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Rick Michaels & Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) & Bart Sawyer VS Tank & Dustin Timberlake & Scottie Wrenn & Caprice Coleman (Ultimate Survival 8 man Elimination Match)
1811 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1812 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1813 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
1814 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1815 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
1816 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
1817 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
1818 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

8-27-2014

1819 (CFWH) Ridiculously Bigg (El Ridiculoso & Biggie Bigg) VS The Family Stone (Leo Blaze & Othello)
1820 (CWFH) Saxton Huxley VS Tito Escondito
1821 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1822 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Hobo
1823 (CWFH) Vermin (Johhny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Ryan Taylor) VS Joey Ryan & Peter Avalon & Mikey O'Shea
1824 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Tommy Dreamer (New York City Streetfight)
1825 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
1826 (TNA Impact) Homicide & DJ Z & Manik VS Low Ki & Crazzy Steve & Tigre Uno
1827 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino
1828 (TNA Impact) The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries
1829 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (1st match in World Tag Team Championship series)

8-29-2014

1830 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt
1831 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1832 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Emma
1833 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Submission Match)
1834 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1835 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1836 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-30-2014

1837 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1838 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas) VS RD Evans & Moose
1839 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-31-2014

1840 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Eve (formerly known as Abriella)
1841 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS The Spiral
1842 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1843 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz & Shawn Hoodrich VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)


Grand total so far 1843


----------



## sXeMope

I'm up to 1087, with 107 matches watched in August. Kind of fell off towards the end of the month and haven't watched anything since last Monday as I'm slowly marathoning the Trailer Park Boys series before Netflix releases S08.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Total: 1345



Spoiler: My List



JAN

Hiromitsu Kanehara Produce U-SPIRITS again 09.03.2013
1 Hans Nijman vs. Minoru Suzuki
2 Katsunori Kikuno vs. Takafumi Ito

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #749 27.12.2013
3 Big E. Langston (w/John Cena & Mark Henry) vs. Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
4 Mark Henry (w/Big E. Langston & John Cena) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
5 John Cena (w/Big E. Langston & Mark Henry) vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1075 30.12.2013
6 CM Punk vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)
7 Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler
8 Big E. Langston (c) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae) (Intercontinental Title Match)
9 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
10 Brodus Clay vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
11 Aksana, Alicia Fox, Kaitlyn, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae vs. Eva Marie, The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron &Naomi)
12 Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
13 Daniel Bryan vs. Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
14 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan

WWE NXT #81 01.01.2014
15 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston
16 Emma vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
17 Mason Ryan vs. Tyler Breeze
18 Leo Kruger vs. Sami Zayn (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2014
19 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine & Yohei Komatsu
20 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match)
21 Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
22 Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
23 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
24 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Great Muta & Toru Yano
25 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (King Of Destroyer Match)
26 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
27 Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
28 Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
29 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

U-Style 06.04.2003
30 Kiyoshi Tamura vs Dokonjonosuke Mishima 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1076 - Old School RAW 06.01.2014
31 Rey Mysterio & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
32 Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel (w/Ryback)
33 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara
34 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
35 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) (Special Referee: Sgt. Slaughter)
36 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
37 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rikishi & Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
38 CM Punk (w/Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

JWP Tsubasa Kuragaki 15th Anniversary ~ WINGS! 14.10.2013
39 Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi
40 KAZUKI, Rydeen Hagane & Sachie Abe vs. Rabbit Miu, Tsukushi & Yako Fujigasaki
41 GAMI vs. Leon
42 Kagetsu & Manami Katsu vs. Command Bolshoi & Kyoko Inoue
43 Kayoko Haruyama vs. Tsubasa Kuragaki
44 Kana (c) vs. Hanako Nakamori (JWP Openweight Title Match) 

BJW 14.12.2013
45 Atsushi Ohashi & MEN's Teioh vs. Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa)
46 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Heisei Yakuza Duo (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Shuji Ishikawa
47 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final Match)
48 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final / BJW Tag Team Title 200 Lighttubes Counter & Bring Your Weapon Death Match)
49 Daichi Hashimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
50 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito (Barbed Wire Board & TLC Death Match)
51 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Final / BJW Tag Team Title Match)

ZERO-ONE Truth Century Creation II
52 Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
53 Alexander Otsuka vs. Takashi Sugiura
54 Shinya Hashimoto & Tadao Yasuda vs. Masao Inoue & Tamon Honda
55 Mitsuharu Misawa & Takeshi Rikio vs. Kazunari Murakami & Naoya Ogawa

WWE Monday Night RAW #1074 23.12.2013
56 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry

UWF Fighting Against The Midsummer 13.08.1988
57 Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada

NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 6 23.12.2013
58 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
59 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

WWE NXT #82 08.01.2014
60 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
61 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
62 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
63 Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd 
64 Camacho & Hunico vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (Tornado Tag Team Match)

BattlARTS Once Upon A Time BattlARTS ~Remember That Time~ 05.11.2011
65 Keita Yano vs. Kenji Takeshima
66 Aki Shizuku vs. Kana
67 Junji Tanaka & Kengo Mashimo vs. Ryuji Hijikata & Takeshi Ono
68 Alexander Otsuka & Ryuji Walter vs. Sanchu Tsubakichi & Super Tiger (Special Referee: Chocoball Mukai)
69 Katsumi Usuda & Yujiro Yamamoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru
70 Manabu Suruga vs. Munenori Sawa
71 Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa

UWF May History 2nd 21.05.1989
72 Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki
73 Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
74 Yoji Anjo vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
75 Johnny Barrett vs. Nobuhiko Takada
76 Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki 

IMPACT Wrestling #496 09.01.2014
77 AJ Styles (c) vs. Magnus (c) (TNAW World Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match)

ROH Final Battle 2013 14.12.2013
78 Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy
79 Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young (Strap Match)
80 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
81 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (Stretcher Match)
82 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Outlaw Inc. (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
83 Matt Taven (w/Kasey Ray, Scarlett Bordeaux & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Match)
84 BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
85 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Three Way Match)

OZ Academy Wednesday The Final Battle!! 24.04.2013
86 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) vs. Aja Kong & Hikaru Shida (OZ Academy Tag Team Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2013 In Yokohama Vol. 2 05.10.2013
87 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Takeshi Morishima

BJW 25.09.2013
88 Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block B Match)
89 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block A Match)

ROH Honor In The Heart Of Texas 01.06.2013
90 Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven (Proving Ground Match)
91 ACH vs. Jay Lethal

EVOLVE 20 30.05.2013
92 Eita vs. Tomahawk TT

WWE Monday Night RAW #1077 13.01.2014
93 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
94 Damien Sandow vs. John Cena
95 Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter) vs. The Big Show
96 CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
97 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
98 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton
99 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
100 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
101 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (Steel Cage Match)

NJPW King Of Sports 28.03.2004
102 Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Manabu Nakanishi (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
103 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazunari Murakami (U-30 Openweight Title Cage Match)
104 Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Bob Sapp (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWX There Goes The Neighborhood 18.08.2012
105 Kevin Steen (c) vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH World Title Match)

NJPW Wrestling World 2001 04.01.2001
106 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
107 Keiji Muto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Manabu Nakanishi

NJPW Summer Night Fever In Kokugikan - Tag 1 19.08.1987
108 Akira Maeda, Kengo Kimura, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Keiji Muto, Seiji Sakaguchi& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 22 09.06.1987
109 Riki Choshu vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

WWE NXT #83 15.01.2014
110 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze
111 CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan
112 Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley
113 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
114 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))
115 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW New Year Dash 1986 - Tag 27 06.02.1986
116 Antonio Inoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 3 03.04.1983
117 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Nexess VI 14.05.2005
118 Alexander Otsuka vs. Minoru Suzuki

NJPW New Wave Dash 1986 - Tag 20 26.03.1986
119 Akira Maeda, Kazuo Yamazaki, Nobuhiko Takada, Osamu Kido & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Kengo Kimura, Tatsumi Fujinami & Umanosuke Ueda (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 19 21.04.1983
120 Riki Choshu (c) vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1078 20.01.2014
121 Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
122 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
123 Billy Gunn (w/The Road Dogg) vs. CM Punk
124 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
125 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
126 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
127 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

ROH 8th Anniversary Show 13.02.2010
128 Davey Richards (w/Shane Hagadorn) vs. El Generico (w/Colt Cabana)

NJPW 5th Madison Square Garden Series - Tag 28 01.04.1982
129 Andre The Giant vs. Killer Khan (MSG Series 1982 Final Match)

ROH Reborn: Stage Two 24.04.2004
130 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (c) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) (ROH Tag Team Title Match)

UWF Fighting Prospect - Tag 4 06.09.1985
131 Nobuhiko Takada vs. Super Tiger

NJPW 27.06.1989
132 Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu

ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV 19.03.2011
133 Roderick Strong (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH World Title Match)

UWF Fighting Tropical Road - Tag 3 17.07.1985
134 Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara 

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2005 - Tag 2 19.02.2005
135 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Death Match Kings (Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Block F First Round Match)

IWA Mid-South Something To Prove 11.06.2005
136 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

IWA Mid-South New Year's Resolution: Revenge! 12.01.2006
137 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff 26.01.2014
138 Cody Rhodes & Goldust (c) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 26.01.2014
139 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show
141 Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)
142 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alexander Rusev vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Batista vs. Big E. Langston vs. CM Punk vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. El Torito vs. Erick Rowan vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Kane vs. Kevin Nash vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Roman Reigns vs. Ryback vs. Seth Rollins vs.Sheamus vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz (Royal Rumble Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1079 27.01.2014
143 Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
144 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. R-Truth
145 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland Match)
146 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
147 Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
148 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
149 AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
150 Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) 
(Elimination Chamber Qualifying Six Man Tag Team Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1029 11.02.2013
151 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus



FEB

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 01.02.2014
152 Colt Cabana vs. Drew Gulak (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
153 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, The Brown Morning Of Belarus & The Proletarit Boar Of Moldovia) (w/The Polar Baron)
154 Hallowicked vs. Mike Bennett
155 Dasher Hatfield vs. Eddie Kingston
156 Eric Corvis vs. Sonjay Dutt
157 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Shynron (No Disqualification Match)
158 Joe Pittman (c) vs. Heidi Lovelace (WIH La Copa Idolo Title Match)
159 The Batiri (Kobald, Kodama & Obariyon) & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant), The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) & Icarus

ROH Wrestlerave 2003 28.06.2003 
160 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Dan Maff (ROH World Title Match)

TCW Show 14-01
161 Lance Hoyt vs. Steve Anthony

TCW Show 13-29
162 Lance Hoyt vs. Antonio Garza

WWF on MSG Network 16.06.1984
163 Sgt. Slaughter vs. The Iron Sheik (w/Freddie Blassie) (Boot Camp Match)

ROH War Of The Wire 29.11.2003
164 Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) vs. Steve Corino (No Ropes Barbed Wire Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1981 - Tag 29 23.09.1981
165 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen
166 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 11 27.02.2000
167 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa
168 Vader (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW 40th Anniversary Tour ~ Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 7 23.12.2012
169 Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Monday Night RAW #1080 03.02.2014
170 Big E. Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
171 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
172 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match)
173 Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder
174 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
175 Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
176 Aksana (w/Alicia Fox) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
177 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

ROH Hell Freezes Over 14.01.2006
178 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 - Tag 1 24.02.2006
179 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Team WWF (Colt CaBunny (Joker) & CP Munk (Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2006 First Round Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #754 31.01.2014
180 Antonio Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
181 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
182 Damien Sandow vs. Kofi Kingston
183 Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2005 - Tag 1 08.10.2005
184 Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA

CZW Wanted 09.03.2013
185 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sami Callihan 

Riki Pro 1st Anniversary Of Riki Pro! 14.08.2005
186 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Riki Choshu

CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11.03.2006
187 BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston & Ruckus) & Necro Butcher vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Roderick Strong)

ROH Best In The World 25.03.2006
188 Chris Hero & Necro Butcher vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze
189 Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher

WWE NXT #84 22.01.2014
190 Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake
191 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
192 Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker
193 Natalya (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
194 Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

WWE NXT #85 29.01.2014
195 John Icarino & Mike Cuellari vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
196 Camacho vs. Corey Graves
197 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
198 Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze
199 CJ Parker vs. The Miz
200 Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch

NJPW Battle Rush 1995 - Tag 3 16.04.1995
201 Shinya Hashimoto (c) vs. Lord Steven Regal (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
202 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Keiji Muto

NJPW The New Beginning In Hiroshima 09.02.2014
203 El Desperado & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
204 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
205 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
206 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver
207 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
208 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
209 BULLET CLUB (King Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
210 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
211 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
212 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1081 10.02.2014
213 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
214 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
215 Christian & Sheamus vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
216 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
217 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
218 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE United States Title Match)
219 AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox (w/Tamina Snuka) vs. Cameron & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) (w/Eva Marie)
220 John Cena vs. Randy Orton

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
221 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
222 Antonio Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
223 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
224 Christian vs. Randy Orton

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2014
225 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
226 Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI
227 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer & Minoru Suzuki)
228 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
229 Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
230 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
231CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
232 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
233 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
234 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1082 17.02.2014
235 Christian vs. Daniel Bryan
236 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
237 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
238 Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
239 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
240 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Big E
241 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. John Cena
242 Los Matadores & Sin Cara (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
243 Billy Gunn (w/Road Dogg) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
244 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013

245 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage
246 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
247 Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa
248 Davey Richards vs. Johnny Gargano
249 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
250 ACH vs. Michael Elgin
251 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
252 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)

WWE NXT #86 05.02.2014
253 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
254 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
255 Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort
256 Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd
257 Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves

WWE NXT #87 12.02.2014
258 Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae (w/Charlotte) vs. Bayley, Emma & Natalya
259 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
260 CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger
261 Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

Tokyo Gurentai Tokyo Dream 2013 04.12.2013
262 Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (UWF Rules Match)

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 23.02.2014
263 Big E (c) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
264 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
265 Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil
266 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
267 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Cameron (WWE Divas Title Match)
268 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
269 Randy Orton (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Elimination Chamber Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1083 24.02.2014
270 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
271 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
272 Christian vs. Sheamus
273 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
274 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Summer Rae (w/Fandango)
275 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
276 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE NXT #88 19.02.2014
277 Casey Marion & Mike Lebosca vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
278 Emma (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
279 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT ArRIVAL 27.02.2014
280 Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn
281 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
282 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
283 Paige (c) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
284 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
285 Bo Dallas (c) vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT Title Ladder Match)

MAR

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 2 21.12.2013
286 B-Boy & Willie Mack vs. PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
287 Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa
288 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
289 ACH vs. Chris Hero
290 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
291 Davey Richards vs. Ricochet
292 Candice LeRae, Drake Younger & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
293Adam Cole (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG World Title Match)

WCW The Great American Bash 1996 16.06.1996
294 Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan (w/Jimmy Hart) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1084 03.03.2014
295 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
296 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
297 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
298 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
299 Christian vs. Sheamus
300 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
301 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
302 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
303 Batista vs. Daniel Bryan

WCW Beach Blast 1992 20.06.1992
304 Flyin' Brian (c) vs. Scotty Flamingo (WCW World Light Heavyweight Title Match)
305 Ron Simmons vs. Terrance Taylor
306 Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Alexander Bagwell
307 Cactus Jack vs. Sting (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
308 Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man Challenge Match)
309 Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Steve Austin) (w/Paul E. Dangerously) (Special Referee: Ole Anderson)
310 The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) (c) vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy (WCW World Tag Team Title Match)

TNA Lockdown 2014 09.03.2014
311 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) & Chris Sabin vs. Nakanoue, Sanada & The Great Muta (Six Man Tag Team Steel Cage Match)
312 Manik vs. Tigre Uno (Steel Cage Match)
313 Gunner vs. James Storm (Last Man Standing Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1085 10.03.2014
314 Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Hulk Hogan)
315 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
316 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
317 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (w/Dean Ambrose)
318 AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
319 Christian vs. Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
320 Batista & Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show

PWG DDT4 2014 31.01.2014
321 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
322 PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
323 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
324 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
325 Adam Thornstowe vs. Tommaso Ciampa
326 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
327 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
328 Chris Hero vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Four Way Match)
329 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 Final Match)

SHIMMER Volume 9 07.04.2007
330 Amazing Kong vs. MsChif

NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show 06.03.2014
331 Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi)
332 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi
333 BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask
334 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi
335 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
336 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
337 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
338 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG Matt Rushmore 19.10.2013 
339 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #757 21.02.2014
340 Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
341 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
342 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
343 Dolph Ziggler vs. Titus O'Neil
344 Jimmy Uso vs. The Road Dogg
345 Christian vs. Sheamus

WWF WrestleMania V - "The Mega-Powers Explode" 02.04.1989
346 Hercules vs. King Haku (w/Bobby Heenan)
347 The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) vs. The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) (w/Slick)
348 Brutus Beefcake vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil)
349 The Bushwhackers (Butch & Luke) vs. The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques Rougeau & Raymond Rougeau)
350 Mr. Perfect vs. The Blue Blazer
351 Demolition (Ax & Smash) (c) vs. Mr. Fuji & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (WWF World Tag Team Title Three On Two Handicap Match)
352 Dino Bravo (w/Frenchy Martin) vs. Ronnie Garvin
353 Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) vs. The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/Bobby Heenan)
354 Andre The Giant (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Jake Roberts (Special Referee: Big John Studd)
355 Greg Valentine & The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
356 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan) (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)
357 Bad News Brown vs. Jim Duggan
358 Bobby Heenan (w/The Brooklyn Brawler) vs. The Red Rooster
359 Randy Savage (c) vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #89 06. 03.2014
360 Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
361 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma
362 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
363 Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake
364 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

WWE NXT #90 13. 03.2014
365 Paige vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
366 Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
367 Mason Ryan vs. Wesley Blake
368 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
369 Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady

WWE Main Event #76 11.03.2014
370 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Natalya (WWE Divas Title Match)

ROH on SBG #124 01.02.2014
371 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong

CZW Answering The Challenge 11.01.2014
372 Biff Busick (w/Niles Sozio) vs. Chris Dickinson

WWE Monday Night RAW #1086 17.03.2014
373 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
374 Sheamus (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Showdown Match)
375 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)
376 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
377 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi
378 Alberto Del Rio, Curtis Axel, Damien Sandow & Ryback vs. Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry & The Big Show
379 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Kofi Kingston

Dragon Gate Champion Gate In Osaka 2014 - Tag 2 02.03.2014
380 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Ricochet (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

AJPW 31.08.1985
381 Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk
382 Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (PWF Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #91 20.03.2014
383 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
384 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
385 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
386 Aiden English vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Outbreak 02.03.2014
387 Kikutaro vs. Ryota Hama
388 Manabu Soya & Seiki Yoshioka vs. KAZMA SAKAMOTO & Ryouji Sai
389 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
390 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) vs. Junior Stars (Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka)
391 Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
392 Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
393 Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki
394 Desperado (Masayuki Kono & Rene Dupree) & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea
395 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) vs. The BroMans (Jessie Godderz & Robbie E) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Dance)
396 Austin Aries (c) vs. Seiya Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Match)
397 Magnus (c) vs. KAI (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor IV 03.04.2009
398 KENTA (w/Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Davey Richards (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH One Year Anniversary Show 08.02.2003
399 AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (ROH Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor 31.03.2006
400 Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Do FIXER (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito)

ROH This Means War 29.10.2005
401 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) 

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 1 15.03.2014
402 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
403 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
404 Karl Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
405 Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match) 
406 Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
407 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
408 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
409 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 6 22.03.2014
410 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
411 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
412 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
413 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
414 Prince Devitt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)

ROH Final Battle 2005 17.12.2005
415 KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki (w/Ricky Reyes) (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

AJW 24.01.1994
416 Aja Kong (c) vs. Yumiko Hotta (WWWA World Title Match)

ECW on Sci Fi #43 03.04.2007
417 The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer) vs. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von &Matt Striker) (Extreme Rules Eight Man Tag Team Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 7 23.03.2014
418 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
419 Minoru Suzuki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
420 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Final Match)
421 CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
422 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi& Ryusuke Taguchi
423 CHAOS (Gedo, Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito

WWE Monday Night RAW #1087 24.03.2014
424 Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Fatal Four Way Match)
425 Damien Sandow vs. Sin Cara (w/Scooby Doo)
426 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
427 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
428 The Big Show vs. Titus O'Neil
429 John Cena vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
430 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
431 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins) (w/Roman Reigns)

NJPW New Year Dash 05.01.2014
432 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
433 Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka
434 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma)
435 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998 25.10.1998 
436 Chris Jericho (c) vs. Raven (WCW World Television Title Match)
437 Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Main Event #78 25.03.2014
438 Big E (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)

WCW Starrcade 1999
439 Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

WCW Monday NITRO #222 20.12.1999 
440 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
441 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000 14.05.2000
442 Steve Corino (w/Jack Victory) vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri
443 Balls Mahoney vs. Masato Tanaka

WCW Monday NITRO #76 24.02.1997
444 Jeff Jarrett & Steve McMichael vs. The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock)
445 Galaxy vs. Jim Duggan
446 Hugh Morrus vs. Joe Gomez
447 Ice-Train vs. La Parka
448 Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. The Faces Of Fear (Meng & The Barbarian)
449 Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Misterio Jr.
450 Prince Iaukea (c) vs. Pat Tanaka (WCW World Television Title Match)
451 Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon
452 Diamond Dallas Page vs. Squire David Taylor
453 Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) vs. Lex Luger & The Giant

NOAH Global League 2011 - Tag 7 13.11.2011
454 KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2011 Block B Match)

WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix 2005 - Opening Round 04.08.2005
455 Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuyori Shibata (WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix Tournament First Round Match)

WWE Vengeance 2007 - "Night Of Champions" 24.06.2007
456 Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (World Tag Team Title Match)
457 CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro (ECW World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
458 Santino Marella (c) vs. Umaga (Intercontinental Title Match)
459 John Cena (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker vs. Mick Foley vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title (Five Way No Disqualification Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 6
460 Akira Maeda vs. Masa Saito (IWGP League 1987 Block B Match)

NJPW New Japan vs. UWFI
461 Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
462 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano
463 Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo
464 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano
465 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Nobuhiko Takada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

APR

WWE Monday Night RAW #1088
466 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
467 Natalya vs. Summer Rae
468 Curtis Axel, Ryback & The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Usos (Jey Uso &Jimmy Uso) (w/El Torito)
469 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
470 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
471 AJ Lee vs. Naomi (Lumberjill Match)
472 Kane vs. Roman Reigns
473 Batista vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1989 - Tag 12 29.11.1989
474 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Giant Baba & Rusher Kimura (Real World Tag League 1989 Match)

WWE NXT #92 – Vengeance 27.03.2014
475 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
476 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
477 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
478 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart)
479 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Bo Dallas (WWE NXT Title Match)


NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 1: Wataru Inoue Retirement Memorial Show 02.04.2014
480 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
481 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado & Ryusuke Taguchi
482 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask
483 Captain New Japan, Super Strong Machine & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
484 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
485 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma

ROH Raising The Bar - Tag 2 08.03.2014
486 Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux
487 Matt Taven vs. Silas Young
488 Cedric Alexander vs. Kevin Steen
489 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
490 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Ringmaster Challenge)

FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Nutsville Xmas Again 25.12.2009
491 Kamui vs. MASADA (Street Fight)
492 Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda (Glass Death Match)

ZERO1-MAX 2007 Over The Max - Tag 1 19.01.2007
493 Kazunari Murakami, Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori vs. Hirotaka Yokoi, Kohei Sato & Yoshihiro Takayama
Tonkotsu Big Fireworks ~ Pro-Wrestling's Mecca of the West! Hakata Star Lane Big Burning ~ 21.03.2014
494 Atsushi Onita & Shinjiro Otani vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama (No Ropes Barbed Wire Big Blast Electric Chair Death Match)

NOAH Accomplish Our Second Navigation 2002 - Tag 14 26.07.2002
495 Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Yoshihiro Takayama
496 Jun Akiyama & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA & Takuma Sano
497 Akira Taue, Makoto Hashi & Masao Inoue vs. Kenta Kobashi, Mitsuharu Misawa & Satoru Asako (Satoru Asako Retirement Match)
498 Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2009 in Tokyo ~ Mitsuharu Misawa, always in our hearts ~ 27.09.2009
499 Bison Smith vs. Shuhei Taniguchi

NOAH Accomplish Our Third Navigation - Tag 12 16.07.2003
500 Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Nagata

DGUSA REVOLT! 2013 26.01.2013
501 Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor
502 B-Boy vs. Brian Cage (w/Larry Dallas, Melissa Coates & Trina Michaels) vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Drake Younger vs. Famous B vs. Johnny Goodtime vs.Johnny Yuma vs. Ray Rosas Eight Way Fray
503 Eita vs. Rich Swann
504 AR Fox vs. Samuray del Sol
505 Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan
506 Jimmyz (Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
507 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Jon Davis (Open The Freedom Gate Title No Ropes Match)

DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013: Fourth Anniversary Celebration 28.07.2013
508 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

AAW Windy City Classic IX 30.11.2013
509 Heather Patera (w/Truth Martini) vs. Heidi Lovelace (Grudge Match)
510 Keith Walker (w/Kevin Harvey & Niki) vs. Moondog Bernard & Sea Man (w/Aaron Presley) (Two On One Handicap Match)
511 ACH (c) vs. Matt Cage (AAW Heritage Title Match)
512 Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young (w/Val Malone) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Final Match)

TNA Xplosion
513 Sanada vs. Jessie Godderz

NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2014 - Tag 1 02.02.2014
514 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
515 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
516 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 17 12.04.1995
517 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 1 21.03.1995
518 Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
519 Akira Taue vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX Pre Show 06.04.2014
520 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Real Americans (Cesaro& Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Elimination Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX 06.04.2014
521 Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
522 Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
523 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Brad Maddox vs. Brodus Clay vs. Cesaro vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young vs. David Otunga vs.Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (31 Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal)
524 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
525 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker
526 AJ Lee (c) vs. Aksana vs. Alicia Fox vs. Brie Bella vs. Cameron vs. Emma vs. Eva Marie vs. Layla vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Bella vs. Rosa Mendesvs. Summer Rae vs. Tamina (WWE Divas Title Vickie Guerrero Invitational Match)
527 Randy Orton (c) vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 9 30.03.1995
528 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1089 07.04.2014
529 Big E, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
530 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
531 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
532 Damien Sandow vs. Rob Van Dam
533 Bad News Barrett vs. Rey Mysterio
534 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
535 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
536 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
537 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Invasion Attack 2014 06.04.2014
538 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
539 Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
540 Jax Dane & Rob Conway (c) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
541 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match) Prince Devitt vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
542 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (w/Gedo)
543 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
544 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
545 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Main Event #80 08.04.2014
546 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
547 Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
548 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara

WWF SummerSlam 1988 - "Where the Mega Powers Meet the Mega Bucks" 29.08.1988
549 The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

NWA Total Nonstop Action #4 10.07.2002
550 Ken Shamrock (c) vs. Takao Omori (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1986 - Tag 15 21.10.1986
551 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 6 26.03.1995
552 Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Giant Baba Memorial Show 02.05.1999
553 Hiroshi Hase vs. Toshiaki Kawada
554 Vader (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown Title Match)

NWA The Great American Bash 1988 - "The Price Of Freedom" 10.07.1988
555 Barry Windham (w/JJ Dillon) (c) vs. Dusty Rhodes (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 15 08.04.1995
556 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
557 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
558 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AAW Defining Moment 2013 27.09.2013
559 Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. Team Ambition (Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Block A First Round Match)
560 Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin
561 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 19 15.04.1995
562 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Stan Hansen vs. Johnny Ace, Takao Omori & Toshiaki Kawada
563 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #509 10.04.2014
564 Jessie Godderz & Zema Ion (c) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
565 Magnus (c) vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 11 15.01.1991
566 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada

WCW Saturday Night 16.02.1999
567 El Dandy vs. Fit Finlay

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
568 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 2 03.04.2014
569 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Nick Jackson (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
570 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
571 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hirooki Goto & Ryusuke Taguchi
572 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
573 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
574 CHAOS (Jado, Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Manabu Nakanishi
575 Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)

Bull Nakano Produce Empress 08.01.2012
576 Aja Kong vs. Ayako Hamada
577 AKINO & Maki Narumiya vs. Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami
578 Dump Matsumoto, Kyoko Inoue, Leon, Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Cherry, Jaguar Yokota, Manami Toyota, Natsuki Taiyo & Tomoka Nakagawa
579 Kagetsu vs. Kana
580 Emi Sakura, Meiko Satomura & Nanae Takahashi vs. Ayumi Kurihara, Tsukasa Fujimoto & Yoshiko
581 Hikaru Shida vs. Yuzuki Aikawa

PWG Threemendous III 21.07.2012
582 The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) (c) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

NJPW Power Struggle 2013 09.11.2013

583 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
584 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) (c) vs. Karl Anderson (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013
585 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 04.04.2014
586 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
587 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) & Adam Page
588 RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. Silas Young
589 Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (No Disqualification Match)
590 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Hanson & Raymond Rowe vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
591 Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Television Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
592 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin
593 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Ladder War)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2013 - Tag 5 10.10.2013
594 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shisa)

Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2013 - Tag 7 07.02.2013
595 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) & Cyber Kong vs. MAD BLANKEY (Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Kzy & Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1090 14.04.2014
596 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
597 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
598 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
599 Batista & Randy Orton vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
600 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Mark Henry (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
601 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
602 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
603 Fandango & Layla vs. Emma & Santino Marella
604 Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
605 Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, Bad News Barrett, Curtis Axel, Drew McIntyre, Fandango, Heath Slater, Jack Swagger, Jinder Mahal, Ryback &Titus O'Neil vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

ECW November To Remember 1996 16.11.1996
606 Big Stevie Cool (w/Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. Davey Morton Tyler Jericho

WWE Monday Night RAW #1073 16.12.2013
607 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2013 03.11.2013
608 CIBA, TSUBASA & We Are Team Veteran (CIMA & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita, Rocky Lobo, U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria)
609 MAD BLANKEY (BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO) (c) vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi & Uhaa Nation) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
610 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Naruki Doi (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

EVOLVE 25 10.01.2014
611 Trent Barreta (c) vs. Tony Nese (w/Su Yung) (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #93 03.04.2014
612 Emma vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
613 Jack Hurley & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
614 Brodus Clay vs. Xavier Woods
615 Tyler Breeze vs. Yoshi Tatsu
616 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

ROH A Night Of Hoopla 11.07.2013
617 Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven
618 Delirious vs. Jay Lethal (Special Referee: Maria Kanellis)
619 Davey Richards vs. Silas Young (Lumberjill Match)
620 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Cheeseburger & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
621 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif

WWE NXT #94 10.04.2014
622 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
623 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
624 Mojo Rawley vs. Sylvester Lefort
625 Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel

NWA Chi-Town Rumble 20.02.1989
626 Ric Flair (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
627 Barry Windham (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Lex Luger (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #95 17.04.2014
628 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
629 Camacho vs. Oliver Grey
630 Cal Bishop & Wesley Blake vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
631 CJ Parker vs. The Great Khali
632 Baron Corbin & Sawyer Fulton vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
633 Adrian Neville vs. Brodus Clay

SHIMMER Volume 53 06.04.2013
634 Ayumi Kurihara vs. Mercedes Martinez
635 Jessie McKay vs. Madison Eagles
636 Athena vs. Ayako Hamada

Michinoku Pro Michinoku Pro 20th Anniversary Tokyo Taikai 09.06.2013
637 Ayumu Gunji vs. Kinya Oyanagi
638 Katsuo, Menso-re Oyaji & Otoko Sakari vs. Yapper Man 1, Yapper Man 2 & Yapper Man 3
639 Asura (Behnam Ali & Rui Hiugaji) vs. Kenbai & Rasse
640 Asura (Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, Kenou & Taro Nohashi) vs. Bad Boy (Daichi Sasaki, Ken45, Manjimaru & Takeshi Minamino)
641 Kesen Numagirolamo & Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Shisaou & Super Delfin (MPW Tohoku Tag Team Title)
642 Fujita Hayato (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto (MPW Tohoku Junior Heavyweight Title)

WWE Judgment Day 2004 16.05.2004
643 Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
644 Mordecai vs. Scotty 2 Hotty
645 Booker T vs. The Undertaker (w/Paul Bearer)
646 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WCW Monday NITRO #157 14.09.1998
647 Meng vs. The Giant

WWF Monday Night RAW #191 06.01.1997
648 Mankind (w/Paul Bearer) vs. Owen Hart (w/Clarence Mason)
649 Bret Hart vs. Vader

WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004 19.10.2004
650 Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1091 21.04.2014
651 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
652 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle (w/Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito
653 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
654 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Layla (w/Fandango)
655 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
656 Aksana vs. Paige
657 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
658 John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE The Great American Bash 2004 27.06.2004
659 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Texas Bull Rope Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2013 18.08.2013
660 Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Title Match)
661 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification Match)
662 John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))
663 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 30.01.2011
664 Edge (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) (World Heavyweight Title Match)
665 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alex Riley vs. Booker T vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Chris Masters vs. CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. David Otunga vs. Diesel vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Heath Slater vs. Hornswoggle vs. Husky Harris vs. Jack Swagger vs. John Cena vs. John Morrisonvs. JTG vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kane vs. King Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Mason Ryan vs. Michael McGillicutty vs. R-Truth vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Ted DiBiase vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. Tyler Reks vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Vladimir Kozlovvs. Wade Barrett vs. William Regal vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (Royal Rumble Match)

WWF In Your House 24: Breakdown 27.09.1998
666 Bradshaw vs. Vader (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE NXT #96 24.04.2014
667 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Travis Tyler
668 Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs. Emma & Paige
669 Mason Ryan vs. Tyson Kidd
670 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
671 Corey Graves & The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Sami Zayn & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

WCW Monday NITRO #20 15.01.1996
672 Hulk Hogan vs. Meng (w/The Taskmaster)
673 Ric Flair (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWF RAW is WAR #226 22.09.1997
674 Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (w/Chyna) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WCW Clash Of The Champions #29 16.11.1994
675 Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader (w/Harley Race)

WCW Saturday Night 21.11.1992
676 Vader vs Dustin Rhodes

AJPW Summer Action Series 1986 - Tag 20 05.06.1989
677 Brad Armstrong vs. Hiro Saito (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match (vakant))
678 Killer Khan vs. Riki Choshu (Death Match)

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 19 05.06.1989
679 Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada (c) vs. Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
680 Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1092 28.04.2014
681 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
682 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil
683 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
684 Alberto Del Rio vs. Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust)
685 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
686 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
687 Paige (c) vs. Brie Bella (w/Daniel Bryan) (WWE Divas Title Match)
688 Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match)
689 Randy Orton (w/Batista & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #766 25.04.2014
690 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
691 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

WWE Main Event #82 22.04.2014
692 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
693 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil

AJPW Super Power Series 1992 - Tag 8 25.05.1992
694 Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Johnny Smith & The Patriot
695 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)

MAY

AJPW Summer Action Series 1989 - Tag 10 15.07.1989
696 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Jumbo Tsuruta & Kenta Kobashi

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
697 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, El Desperado & Mascara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, KUSHIDA, Tiger Mask & Yohei Komatsu
698 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
699 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
700 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Wes Brisco (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
701 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
702 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
703 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
704 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
705 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match)
706 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. AJ Styles (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Extreme Rules 2014 04.05.2014
707 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (WeeLC Match)
708 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
709 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. R-Truth & Xavier Woods
710 Big E (c) vs. Bad News Barrett (Intercontinental Title Match)
711 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
712 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (Steel Cage Match)
713 Paige (c) vs. Tamina Snuka (WWE Divas Title Match)
714 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Title Extreme Rules Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1093 05.05.2014
715 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler vs.Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamusvs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (WWE United States Title 20 Man Battle Royal)
716 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
717 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel)
718 Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
719 Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan (w/Brie Bella)
720 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Big E (Intercontinental Title Match)
721 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE NXT #97 24.04.2014
722 Bo Dallas vs. Tyson Kidd
723 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
724 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
725 Layla vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
726 Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey
727 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Brodus Clay (WWE NXT Title No Disqualification Match)

PWX An Evil Twist Of Fate 05.10.2012
728 Kevin Steen vs. Matt Hardy (No Disqualification Match)

WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede 06.07.1997
729 Hunter Hearst Helmsley (w/Chyna) vs. Mankind
730 Taka Michinoku vs. The Great Sasuke
731 The Undertaker (c) vs. Vader (w/Paul Bearer) WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
732 Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Steve Austin & The Legion Of Doom (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart,Brian Pillman, Jim Neidhart, Owen Hart & The British Bulldog) (w/Diana Smith)

PWG Mystery Vortex II 28.03.2014
733 Andrew Everett vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee
734 B-Boy, Joey Ryan & Willie Mack vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) & Peter Avalon
735 Roderick Strong vs. Tony Nese
736 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
737 Chris Hero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
738 Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly
739 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title Match)
740 Adam Cole (c) vs. Candice LeRae (PWG World Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #513 28.04.2014
741 Kazarian vs. Knux (w/The Menagerie)

ECW Hardcore TV #236 18.10.1997
742 The Gangstanators (John Kronus & New Jack) (c) vs. The FBI (Little Guido & Tracy Smothers) (ECW World Tag Team Title Match)
743 Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
744 Taz (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (ECW World Television Title Match)
745 Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs. Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon

NJPW Summer Fight Series 1983 - Tag 33 04.08.1983
746 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 10.05.2014
747 ACH vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
748 Michael Elgin vs. Takaaki Watanabe
749 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
750 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
751 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley &KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
752 CHAOS (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
753 Jay Lethal (c) (w/Truth Martini) vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Four Corner Survival Match)
754 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
755 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #242 06.12.1997
756 Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon (c) vs. Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. Chris Candido & Lance Storm (ECW World Tag Team Title Three Way Elimination Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1094 12.05.2014
757 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam
758 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
759 John Cena & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
760 Natalya vs. Nikki Bella
761 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
762 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
763 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
764 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Damien Sandow
765 Batista (w/Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

AJPW Grand Champion Carnival I - Tag 20 14.04.1983
766 Stan Hansen vs. Terry Funk

NJPW G1 Climax 2009 ~ New Lords, New Laws ~ - Tag 8 16.08.2009
767 Kazuchika Okada vs. TAJIRI
768 Takashi Sugiura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
769 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
770 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #514 15.05.2014
771 Crazzy Steve vs. Kazarian

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1986 - Tag 25 12.06.1986
772 Akira Maeda vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (IWGP League 1986 Block B Match)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2009 - Tag 1 15.10.2009
773 KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin (NOAH Junior Heavyweight League 2009 Block A Match)

NJPW Sengoku Series 1988 12.09.1988
774 Hiro Saito, Kuniaki Kobayashi, Masa Saito, Riki Choshu & Super Strong Machine vs. Keiichi Yamada, Kengo Kimura, Shiro Koshinaka, Tatsumi Fujinami& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Elimination Match)

WWF Heat 12/05/1999
775 Mark Henry vs. Taka Michinoku

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 17.05.2014
776 ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe
777 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong)
778 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. KUSHIDA (ROH World Television Title Match)
779 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
780 Kevin Steen vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
781 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
782 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
783 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (ROH World Title Match)
784 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (IWGP Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1095 19.05.2014
785 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Sheamus
786 Big E vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) (Beat The Clock Match)
787 Heath Slater (w/Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
788 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Beat The Clock Match)
789 Batista vs. Seth Rollins
790 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
791 Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat The Clock Match)
792 John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)

WWE NXT #98 24.04.2014
793 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
794 El Local & Kalisto vs. The Legionnaires (Marcus Louis & Sylvester Lefort)
795 Camacho vs. Captain Comic
796 Alexa Bliss vs. Alicia Fox (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
797 Aiden English vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bo Dallas vs. Brodus Clay vs. Camacho vs. Curt Hawkins vs. Danny Burch vs. El Local vs. Jason Jordan vs. Kalistovs. Marcus Louis vs. Mason Ryan vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey vs. Sami Zayn vs. Sylvester Lefort vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership 20 Man Battle Royal)

WWE NXT #99 15.05.2014
798 Buddy Murphy & Elias Sampson vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
799 Alexa Bliss vs. Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
800 Aiden English vs. Mojo Rawley
801 Angelo Dawkins vs. Colin Cassady
802Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match)

WWE NXT #100 22.05.2014
803 Big E vs. Bo Dallas (Win Or Go Home Match)
804 Paige vs. Tamina Snuka
805 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
806 Natalya vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
807 Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins

CZW To Infinity 27.04.2014
808 Chris Dickinson vs. MASADA
809 Danny Havoc vs. Matt Tremont
810 DJ Hyde vs. Kevin Steen
811 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
812 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)

CZW Fist Fight 08.05.2010
813 Sabian (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Ruckus (CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Elimination Match)

ROH Respect Is Earned II 07.06.2008
814 Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (Fight Without Honor)

TNA Xplosion #121 17.01.2006
815 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong

Smackdown 1 1 2010 
816 The Great Khali Vs The Carolina Panther

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #770 23.05.2014
817 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara

WWE Monday Night RAW #1096 26.05.2014
818 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
819 Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae
820 Drew McIntyre (w/Heath Slater, Hornswoggle & Jinder Mahal) vs. El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando)
821 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
822 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton)
823 Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) vs. Goldust (No Holds Barred Two On One Handicap Match)
824 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
825 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
826 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
827 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus

WWE NXT Takeover 29.05.2014
828 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
829 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. El Local & Kalisto (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)
830 Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match)
831 Charlotte (w/Ric Flair) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart) (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match (vakant))
832 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Match)

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 10th Anniversary 30.03.2014
833 Meiko Satomura vs. Yuhi
834 Dangan Yankees (Daichi Hashimoto & Masato Tanaka) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Shinjiro Otani
835 James Raideen (c) vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 World Heavyweight Title Match)

JUN

WWE Payback 2014 01.06.2014
836 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (Hair vs. Mask Match)
837 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE United States Title Match)
838 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
839 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
840 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
841 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title Match)
842 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (Last Man Standing Match)
843 Paige (c) vs. Alicia Fox (WWE Divas Title Match)
844 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

TNA Impact Wrestling 05-23-2013
845 Suicide vs Petey Williams vs Joey Ryan

WWE Monday Night RAW #1097 02.06.2014
846 Bad News Barrett & Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam & Sheamus
847 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
848 John Cena vs. Kane
849 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
850 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. Nikki Bella
851 Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
852 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
853 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
854 Goldust & Sin Cara vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)

BJW World Triangle Night In Korakuen 30.07.2012
855 The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) (c) vs. Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)

BJW 26.03.2012
856 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yoshihito Sasaki (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Final Match)

WWF King Of The Ring 2001 24.06.2001 
857 Kurt Angle vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight )

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #451 11.04.2008
858 Chuck Palumbo vs. Matt Hardy

Legend The Pro-Wrestling 2014 13.01.2014
859 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Okabayashi

NOAH Navigation Over The Date Line 2002 - Tag 9
860 Yoshinari Ogawa (c) vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Back To Yokohama Arena 25.05.2014
861 El Desperado, Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Ryusuke Taguchi & Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
862 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
863 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) vs. Rob Conway & Wes Brisco (NWA World Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
864 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
865 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
866 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie
867 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
868 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match )
869 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Daniel Gracie (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)
870 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1098 09.06.2014
871 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Non Title Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
872 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
873 Goldust & R-Truth vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
874 Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Layla) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
875 Bo Dallas vs. Xavier Woods
876 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
877 Alicia Fox (w/Aksana) vs. Paige
878 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Santino Marella
879 Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

UWF Fighting Square Hakata 24.07.1989
880 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano

WWE Monday Night RAW #1099 16.06.2014
881 Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins
882 Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose
883 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Sheamus
884 Heath Slater vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
885 Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs. Fandango & Layla
886 Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods (Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal)
887 Cameron (w/Naomi) vs. Paige
888 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
889 John Cena vs. Kane (Money In The Bank Qualifying Stretcher Match)

WWE Money In The Bank 2014 29.06.2014
890 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
891 Paige (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
892 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
893 Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank Ladder Match)
894 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
895 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
896 Layla vs. Summer Rae (Special Referee: Fandango)
897 Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

JUL

WWE Monday Night RAW #1101 30.06.2014
898 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
899 Sheamus & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
900 Nikki Bella vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
901 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
902 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
903 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
904 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
905 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee (WWE Divas Title Match)
906 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane & Randy Orton

NJPW Dominion 6.21 21.06.2014
907 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
908 Tama Tonga vs. Tetsuya Naito
909 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
910 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
911 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ricochet (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
912 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
913 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii)
914 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
918 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

Fortune Dream 1 - 08.06.2014
919 Hayato Mashita vs. Tamon Honda
920 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Meiko Satomura
921 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. Koji Doi & Shuji Ishikawa
922 AKIRA, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) & Kazuki Hashimoto
923 Akitoshi Saito & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato & Masato Tanaka)
924 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino
925 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #774 20.06.2014
926 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

ROH Best In The World 2014 22.06.2014
927 ACH vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Tadarius Thomas vs. Takaaki Watanabe vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title #1 Contendership Six Man Mayhem Match)
928 Jay Lethal (w/Seleziya Sparx & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Matt Taven (ROH World Television Title Match)
929 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (Submission Match)
930 Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (No Disqualification Tag Team Match)
931 Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young
932 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
933 Adam Cole (c) vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
934 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Monday Night RAW #725
935 Umaga (c) (w/Armando Estrada & Vince McMahon) vs. Santino Marella (Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1102 07.07.2014
936 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
937 Rob Van Dam vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
938 Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton
939 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
940 Damien Sandow vs. Sheamus
941 Chris Jericho vs. The Miz
942 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
943 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
944 Bo Dallas vs. El Torito (w/Diego)
945 John Cena vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Proving Grounds 2014 10.05.2014
946 Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan
947 Shane Strickland (c) vs. Candice LeRae (CZW Wired TV Title Match)
948 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (w/Shelly Martinez) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
949 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
950 Danny Havoc vs. Dysfunction (Falls Count Anywhere Ultraviolent Death Match)

NJPW Fighting Spirit 2004 - Tag 14 15.02.2004
951 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 2004 - Tag 8 15.08.2004
952 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2004 Semi Final Match)

World Of Sport 1974
953 Les Kellett Vs. Leon Arris

World Of Sport 1986
954 Marty Jones vs William Regal

WWE SmackDown, Sept. 20, 2013
955 Ryback vs. local competitor

WWE Monday Night RAW #1100 23.06.2014
956 Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
957 Erick Rowan (w/Luke Harper) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
958 Alicia Fox vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
959 Bo Dallas vs. Titus O'Neil
960 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
961 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
962 Stephanie McMahon vs. Vickie Guerrero (Mud Pool Match)
963 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
964 Big E vs. Damien Sandow
965 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

NJPW G1 Climax 1998 - Tag 2 01.08.1998
966 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Shinya Hashimoto (G1 Climax 1998 Second Round Match)

NJPW Wrestling World In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1996
967 Antonio Inoki vs. Big Van Vader

NJPW Dream Tour 1990 01.11.1990
968 Keiji Muto & Masahiro Chono (c) vs. Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW 01.11.1989 
969 Big Van Vader, Tom Prichard & Tony St. Clair vs. Jushin Liger, Masahiro Chono & Riki Choshu

NJPW Sengoku Battle Series 1987 17.09.1987
970 Antonio Inoki, Dick Murdoch, Masa Saito, Seiji Sakaguchi & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda, Nobuhiko Takada, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine& Tatsumi Fujinami (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Battlefield In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1994
971 Antonio Inoki vs. Genichiro Tenryu

AAW War Is Coming 2013 25.10.2013
972 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Eddie Kingston (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)
973 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Knight Wagner vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Matt Cage

ROH Only The Strong Survive 15.01.2011
974 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Differ Cup 2005 - Tag 2 08.05.2005
975 Amazing Kong vs. Stalker Ichikawa
976 Amazing Kong vs. DJ Nira & Stalker Ichikawa

CHIKARA You Only Live Twice 25.05.2014
977 Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares, Nøkken & Tursas) (w/Milo Schnitzler) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)
978 Archibald Peck vs. Jimmy Jacobs
979 Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Icarus (CHIKARA Grand Title Match)
980 The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1103 14.07.2014
981 Sheamus vs. The Miz
982 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
983 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
984 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Nikki Bella
985 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman)
986 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
987 Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
988 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

PWG Sold Our Souls For Rock 'n Roll 23.05.2014
989 Brian Cage vs. Roderick Strong
990 AR Fox vs. Rich Swann
991 The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
992 Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero
993 ACH vs. Ricochet
994 Cedric Alexander, Johnny Gargano & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
995 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title Submission Or Knockout Only Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #777 11.07.2014
996 Roman Reigns vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Stardom 3rd Anniversay Show 26.01.2014
997 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
998 Kaori Yoneyama, Kellie Skater & Yuhi vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto, Manami Toyota & Mayu Iwatani
999 Takumi Iroha vs. Yoshiko
1000 Miho Wakizawa & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1001 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Kairi Hojo (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1002 Io Shirai (c) vs. Natsuki Taiyo (Queen Of Stardom Title Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 1 24.05.2013
1003 ACH vs. Josh Alexander (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1004 Ethan Page vs. Seleziya Sparx (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1005 Biff Busick vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1006 Adam Cole vs. Tim Donst (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 2 25.05.2013
1007 Josh Alexander vs. Marion Fontaine (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1008 BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Dickinson (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1009 Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1010 Johnny Gargano vs. Kimber Lee (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1011 ACH vs. Biff Busick
1012 Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Final Three Way Elimination Match)

XMW 3. Aniversario 21.06.2014
1013 Ares (c) vs. Pentagon Jr. (PDM Light Heavyweight Title Super Libre Match)
1014 La Magnifica vs. Ludark Shaitan (100 Lighttubes Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2004 15.08.2004
1015 Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (w/Luther Reigns)
1016 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Randy Orton (World Heavyweight Title Match)

PWR 08.06.2014
1017 El Pistolero vs. Timothy Thatcher

WWE Battleground 2014 20.07.2014
1018 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1019 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1020 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1021 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho
1022 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater vs. Kofi Kingstonvs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (Intercontinental Title Battle Royal (vakant))
1023 John Cena (c) vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 21.07.2014
1024 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1025 Doc Gallows vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1026 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1027 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1028 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1029 Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1030 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1031 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1032 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1033 AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

World Of Sport 1979
1034 Big Daddy Vs. John Quinn

WWE Monday Night RAW #1104 21.07.2014
1035 Kane & Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1036 Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Nikki Bella
1037 Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow
1038 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
1039 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Emma & Natalya
1040 Fandango vs. Zack Ryder (w/Layla & Summer Rae)
1041 Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1042 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. The Great Khali
1043 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 23.07.2014
1044 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1045 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1046 Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1047 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1048 Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1049 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1050 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1051 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1052 Karl Anderson vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1053 Doc Gallows vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #984 02.04.2012
1054 CM Punk (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #948 25.07.2011
1055 Rey Mysterio (c) vs. John Cena (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #779 25.07.2014
1056 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose (No Disqualification Match)
1057 Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth
1058 Alberto Del Rio vs. Roman Reigns

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 3 25.07.2014
1059 Doc Gallows vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1060 Karl Anderson vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1061 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1062 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1063 Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1064 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1065 Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1066 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1067 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1068 Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

ROH Testing The Limit 07.08.2004
1069 Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
1070 Bad Luck Fale vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1071 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1072 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1073 Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1074 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1075 Lance Archer vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1076 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1077 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1078 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1079 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AAW The Chaos Theory 2014 24.01.2014
1080 Eddie Kingston (w/Jordynne Grace) vs. Jonathan Gresham
1081 Ethan Page & Michael Elgin (c) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation (AAW Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1105 28.07.2014
1082 Cesaro vs. John Cena
1083 Dolph Ziggler & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) & The Miz
1084 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1085 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
1086 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1087 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Naomi & Natalya
1088 Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 28.07.2014
1089 Doc Gallows vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1090 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1091 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1092 Minoru Suzuki vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1093 Karl Anderson vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1094 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1095 AJ Styles vs. Hirooki Goto (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1096 Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1097 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1098 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 6 31.07.2014
1099 Bad Luck Fale vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1100 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1101 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1102 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1103 Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1104 Lance Archer vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1105 Shelton Benjamin vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1106 AJ Styles vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1107 Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1108 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AUG

IMPACT Wrestling #525 - Destination X 31.07.2014
1109 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
1110 DJ Z vs. Low Ki vs. Manik (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1111 Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazzy Steve (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1112 Homicide vs. Samoa Joe vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1113 Lashley (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 01.08.2014
1114 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1115 Lance Archer vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1116 Karl Anderson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1117 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1118 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1119 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1120 Tetsuya Naito vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1121 AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1122 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1123 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

TNA iMPACT #94 13.04.2006
1124 Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Samoa Joe (TNA X-Division Title Match)

WWF WrestleMania VI - "The Ultimate Challenge" 01.04.1990
1125 Koko B. Ware vs. Rick Martel
1126 The Colossal Connection (Andre The Giant & Haku) (w/Bobby Heenan) (c) vs. Demolition (Ax & Smash) (WWF World Tag Team Title Match)
1127 Earthquake (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. Hercules
1128 Brutus Beefcake vs. Mr. Perfect (w/The Genius)
1129 Bad News Brown vs. Roddy Piper
1130 The Bolsheviks (Boris Zhukov & Nikolai Volkoff) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
1131 The Barbarian (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Tito Santana
1132 Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire (w/Miss Elizabeth) vs. Queen Sherri & Randy Savage
1133 The Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
1134 Dino Bravo (w/Earthquake & Jimmy Hart) vs. Jim Duggan
1135 Jake Roberts vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil) (Million Dollar Championship Match)
1136 Akeem (w/Slick) vs. The Big Boss Man
1137 Jimmy Snuka vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan)
1138 Hulk Hogan (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (c) (WWF World Heavyweight Title / WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

AJPW 85 Gekitoh! Exciting Wars - Tag 14 09.03.1985
1139 Harley Race & Klaus Wallas vs. Killer Khan & Masanobu Kurisu
1140 Kuniaki Kobayashi vs. Tiger Mask
1141 Giant Baba, Mighty Inoue & Takashi Ishikawa vs. Kokusai Ketsumeigun (Goro Tsurumi, Rusher Kimura & Ryuma Go)
1142 Ishin Gundan (Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu) vs. Bruiser Brody & Killer Brooks
1143 Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. The Road Warriors (Animal Warrior & Hawk Warrior) (w/Paul Ellering) (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 03.08.2014
1144 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1145 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1146 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1147 Doc Gallows vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1148 Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1149 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1150 Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1151 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1152 Kazuchika Okada vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1153 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

JAPW Smarts Only 07.06.2002
1154 American Dragon vs. Low Ki (Tap Out Match)

NOAH Navigate For Evolution 2006: Haruka Eigen Goodbye Tour - Tag 10 05.03.2006
1155 Akira Taue vs. Naomichi Marufuji

WWE Monday Night RAW #1106 04.08.2014
1156 Kane vs. Roman Reigns (Last Man Standing Match)
1157 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry
1158 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dean Ambrose (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)
1159 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
1160 Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler
1161 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1162 Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
1163 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1164 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1165 Heath Slater vs. Seth Rollins (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 9 04.08.2014
1166 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1167 Lance Archer vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1168 Doc Gallows vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1169 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1170 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1171 Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1172 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1173 AJ Styles vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1174 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1175 Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

AJPW Excite Series 2014 - Tag 2 08.02.2014
1176 Hikaru Sato vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Junior Battle Of Glory Block B Match)
1177 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Kaji Tomato

AJPW Dynamite Series 2014 - Tag 1 15.06.2014
1178 Atsushi Aoki & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
1179 Hideki Suzuki & KENSO vs. Hikaru Sato & Suwama
1180 Jun Akiyama vs. Takao Omori (Triple Crown Title Match (vakant))

AJPW Summer Action Series 2014 - Tag 8 27.07.2014
1181 Menso-re Oyaji vs. SUSHI
1182 Dory Funk Jr., Osamu Nishimura & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Takao Omori & Ultimo Dragon
1183 Dark Kingdom (Kengo Mashimo & KENSO) vs. Hideki Suzuki & Zeus
1184 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) vs. Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki)
1185 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Dark Kingdom (Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1186 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Hikaru Sato (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1187 Suwama (c) vs. Joe Doering (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 10 06.08.2014
1188 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1189 Bad Luck Fale vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1190 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1191 Karl Anderson vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1192 Togi Makabe vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1193 AJ Styles vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1194 Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1195 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1196 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1197 Doc Gallows vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AJPW New Year Wars 2014 - Tag 1 02.01.2014
1198 Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
1199 Hikaru Sato vs. Kento Miyahara
1200 Jon Bolen, SUSHI & Tyson Dux vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1201 Go Shiozaki vs. KENSO
1203 Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Atsushi Aoki (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1204 Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs. Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) & Takao Omori
1205 Hikaru Sato vs. Jon Bolen vs. Jun Akiyama vs. Keisuke Ishii vs. Kento Miyahara vs. Kotaro Suzuki vs. Masanobu Fuchi vs. Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura vs. Ryuji Hijikata vs. Shigehiro Irie vs. Soma Takao vs. SUSHI vs. Suwama vs. Taiyo Kea vs. Takao Omori vs. Tyson Dux (17 Man Battle Royal)

IMPACT Wrestling #526 07.08.2014
1206 Abyss vs. Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1207 Gunner, Mr. Anderson & Samuel Shaw vs. The BroMans (DJ Z, Jessie Godderz & Robbie E)
1208 Al Snow, Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) & Tommy Dreamer vs. Ethan Carter III, Ezekiel Jackson, Rhino & Snitsky (Eight Man Tag Team Hardcore War Match)
1209 Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Three Way Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 11 08.08.2014
1210 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1211 Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1212 Hirooki Goto vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1213 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1214 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1215 Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1216 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1217 AJ Styles vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1218 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1219 Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 12 10.08.2014
1220 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., El Desperado, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Ryusuke Taguchi & Tiger Mask
1221 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. BUSHI, Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
1222 CHAOS (Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka)
1223 Captain New Japan & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
1224 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1225 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomoaki Honma
1226 Karl Anderson vs. Tomohiro Ishii
1227 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
1228 AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
1229 Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Final Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1107 11.08.2014
1230 Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1231 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
1232 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1233 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
1234 Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
1235 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
1236 ***** Casas vs. Rush (Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series II 1995 - Tag 17 10.09.1995
1237 Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

TNA Xplosion 08.08.2014
1238 James Storm vs. Tigre Uno

AJPW Champion Carnival 1993 - Tag 16 14.04.1993
1239 Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1240 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1241 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Terry Gordy (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series 1992 - Tag 23 31.07.1992
1242 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1243 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

ZERO-ONE New Whirlpool-1 Truth II 2004 - Tag 2 03.10.2004
1244 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)
1245 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 20.04.2014
1246 Syuri (w/El Sagrado) (c) vs. La Amapola (w/Sangre Azteca) (REINA-CMLL International Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE NXT #102 12.06.2014
1247 Bayley, Emma & Paige vs. Charlotte, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1248 Colin Cassady vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1249 Mr. NXT (Bo Dallas) vs. Sami Zayn
1250 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (WWE NXT Title Match)

WWE NXT #103 19.06.2014
1251 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
1252 Garrett Dylan vs. Mojo Rawley
1253 Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1254 Kalisto vs. Tyler Breeze
1255 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #104 26.06.2014
1256 Matt Sugarman & Tee Perkins vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1257 Bull Dempsey vs. Xavier Woods
1258 Becky Lynch vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
1259 Colin Cassady vs. Sawyer Fulton
1260 Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam

WNC-REINA JOSHI + JAM MANILA 25.01.2014
1261 Syuri (c) vs. Mia Yim (WNC Women's Title / REINA World Women's Title / REINA-CMLL International Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1994 - Tag 18 11.04.1994
1262 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1263 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1264 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 10 24.05.1989
1265 Dan Kroffat, Dan Spivey & Doug Furnas vs. Genichiro Tenryu, Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada 

AJPW October Giant Series 1989 - Tag 1 30.09.1989
1266 Dan Kroffat, Doug Furnas & Ken Shamrock vs. Joe Malenko, Kenta Kobashi & Shinichi Nakano

WAR Revolution Rumble '94 02.03.1994
1267 Atsushi Onita & Tarzan Goto vs. Ashura Hara & Genichiro Tenryu

WNC 30.08.2012
1268 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Koji Doi
1269 AKIRA, Starbuck & Syuri vs. The Unholy Alliance (Mikey Whipwreck & TAJIRI) & Kana (Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
1270 Hajime Ohara vs. Ultimo Dragon
1271 Makoto vs. Nozaki

WWE SummerSlam 2014 Kickoff 17.08.2014
1272 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam

WWE SummerSlam 2014 17.08.2014
1273 The Miz (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
1274 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1275 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana) (Flag Match)
1276 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1277 Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho
1278 Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon
1279 Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1280 John Cena (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE SmackDown #283 13.01.2005
1281 Kurt Angle vs. Roderick Strong (Kurt Angle Invitational Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1108 18.08.2014
1282 Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1283 Natalya vs. Paige
1284 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Title Match)
1285 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
1286 Randy Orton & RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) vs. Rob Van Dam, Roman Reigns & Sheamus
1287 Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
1288 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

EVOLVE 31 08.08.2014
1289 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1290 Biff Busick vs. James Raideen (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1291 Dos Ben Dejos (Eddie Rios & Jay Cruz) & Lince Dorado vs. Jesus De Leon & The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)
1292 Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Sydal
1293 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (w/Ivelisse) vs. The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) (w/Su Yung)
1294 Chris Hero (c) vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE Title Match)

MLW 29.06.1980
1295 Bruiser Brody & Scott Irwin vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta 

AJPW 9th Champion Carnival - Tag 12 10.04.1981
1296 Abdullah The Butcher vs. Bruiser Brody (Champion Carnival 1981 Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 4 06.10.1981
1297 Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 7 09.10.1981
1298 Dory Funk Jr. (c) vs. Bruiser Brody (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 4 30.11.1981
1299 Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

IMPACT Wrestling #522 10.07.2014
1300 Sanada (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA X-Division Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #523 17.07.2014
1301 Austin Aries (c) vs. Crazzy Steve vs. Davey Richards vs. DJ Z vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Manik vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Gauntlet Match)

WWE NXT #105 03.07.2014
1302 Colin Cassady (w/Enzo Amore) vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1303 Bayley & Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte & Sasha Banks
1304 CJ Parker vs. Steve Cutler
1305 Justin Gabriel (w/Tyson Kidd) vs. Sami Zayn

AAA TripleMania XXII 17.08.2014
1306 Aero Star, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Mamba, Mini Abismo *****, Sexy Star & Super Fly
1307 Daga (c) vs. Fenix (c) vs. Angelico vs. Australian Suicide vs. Bengala vs. Drago vs. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Jack Evans vs. Joe Lider vs. Pentagon Jr. (AAA World Cruiserweight Title / AAA Fusion Title Unification Ten Man Elimination Match)
1308 Fabi Apache (w/Drago) (c) vs. Taya Valkyrie (w/Sexy Star) (AAA Reina de Reinas Title Match)
1309 Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chessman vs. Electroshock vs. El Mesias vs. La Parka (Six Man Mask Vs. Hair Cage Match)
1310 El Texano Jr. (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Murder Clown) (Mask Vs. Hair Match)
1311 Cibernetico vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Myzteziz vs. Perro Aguayo Jr. (Copa TripleMania XXII Four Way Elimination Match)

$5 Wrestling - Straight Outta Compton
1312 Cliff Compton vs. Big Donnie (Charlestown Street Fight)

CWF 20.02.1982
1313 Jumbo Tsuruta & Tenryu Shimata vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen 

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 16 13.12.1981
1314 Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka vs. The Funks (Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk) (Real World Tag League 1981 Final Match)

CSW 04.03.1982
1315 Bruiser Brody & Jerry Brown vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (Special Referee: Pat O'Connor)

AJPW Grand Champion Series - Tag 1 16.04.1982
1316 Bruiser Brody vs. Giant Baba (Champion Carnival 1982 Match (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))

PWX Rise Of A Champion IX - Tag 2 16.02.2014
1317 Jake Manning vs. Rich Swann

PWG ELEVEN 26.07.2014
1318 Rocky Romero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1319 ACH vs. Cedric Alexander
1320 Johnny Gargano & Michael Elgin vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
1321 Kevin Steen vs. Trevor Lee
1322 Brian Kendrick vs. Frankie Kazarian
1323 Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Match)
1324 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)
1325 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (PWG World Tag Team Title Guerilla Warfare Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1109 25.08.2014
1326 Jack Swagger vs. Rusev (w/Lana) 
1327 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
1328 Natalya vs. Paige
1329 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Goldust & Stardust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1330 Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler
1331 Kane & Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns
1332 Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
1333 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
1334 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
1335 John Cena, Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

AJW Dream Slam 1 02.04.1993
1336 Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki vs. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
1337 Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori

AJPW Real World Tag League 1988 - Tag 22 16.12.1988
1338 Genichiro Tenryu & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (AJPW World Tag Team Title Real World Tag League 1988 Final Match (vakant))

2CW Living On The Edge IX 18.04.2014
1339 Alex Shelley vs. Kevin Steen

SWS SuperWrestle In Tokyo Dome 12.12.1991
1340 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hulk Hogan

NOAH Winter Navigation 2010 - Tag 4 23.11.2010
1341 Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima vs. Shuhei Taniguchi & Takashi Sugiura

WWE NXT #106 10.07.2014
1342 Bayley vs. Summer Rae (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
1343 Sin Cara vs. Wesley Blake
1344 Angelo Dawkins vs. Bull Dempsey
1345 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)


----------



## Miguel De Juan

August is done and I am at 1010 matches. 



Spoiler:  Wrestling Matches seen in 2014



*Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014*
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson and Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi and Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley and Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows and Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Lance Archer) (c) 1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c) 1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie 1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale 1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata 1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c) 1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito 1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c) 1/04/2014
*Matches watched* *1/06/2014*
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/2009 
*Matches watched on 1/07/2014*
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 1989 
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 1992
*Matches watched on* *1/08/2014*
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c) 1/04/1993 Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade 11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle 4/05/2009 IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
*1/13/2014*
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
*1/14/2014*
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt Cage Match WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
*01/15/2014*
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
*01/16/2014*
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012
*1/17/2014*
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996
*1/18/2014*
61. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
62. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
63. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
64. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
65. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
66. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
67. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
68. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
69. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
70. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
71. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
72. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
73. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
74. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
75. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
76. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
77. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
78. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
79. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
*1/19/2014*
80. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
81. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
82. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
83. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
84. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
85. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
86. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
87. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
88. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
89. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
90. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
91. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
92. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
93. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
94. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
*1/20/2014*
95. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
96. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
97. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
98. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
99. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
100. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
101. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
102. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
103. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
104. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
105. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
106. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
107. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
108. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
109. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
110. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
111. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
112. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW *1/02/2014 *
113. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
114. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
*1/21/2014*
115. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
116. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
117. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
118. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
119. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
120. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
121. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
122. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
123. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
*1/22/2014*
124. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
125. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
126. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
127. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
128. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
129. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
130. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
131. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
*1/23/2014*
132. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
133. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
134. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
135. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
136. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
137. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
138. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
139. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
*1/24/2014*
140. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
141.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
142.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
143. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
144. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
145. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
146. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
147. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
148. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
*1/26/2014*
149. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
150. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
151. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
152. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
153. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
154. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
*1/29/2014*
155. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
*1/30/2014*
156. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 1/16/2013
*2/3/2014*
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
*2/5/2014*
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
*2/7/2014*
169. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
170. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
171. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
172. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
173. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
*2/9/2014*
175. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
176. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
181. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
182. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
*2/11/2014*
185. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
186. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
187. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
188. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
189. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
*2/12/2014*
190. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
191. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
195. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
196. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
197. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
198. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
*2/14/2014*
200. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
*2/15/2014*
204. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
205. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
206. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
207. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
208. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
209: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
210. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
*2/17/2014*
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
*217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2014*
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada 1/19/1995
*2/23/2014*
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
*2/24/2014*
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
*238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014*
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
*2/27/2014*
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
*2/28/2014*
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
*3/1/2014*
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
*3/3/2014*
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
*3/6/2014*
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
*3/7/2014*
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
*03/09/2014*
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA *3/9/2014*
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
*3/12/2014*
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
*3/13/2014*
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
*03/14/2014*
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994
03/16/2014
351. Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2014
352. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/15/2014
353. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 3/15/2014
354. Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 3/15/2014
355. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Jado, & Gedo NJPW 3/15/2014
356. Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/15/2014\
357. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/15/2014
258. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 3/15/2014
259. Davey Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/15/2014
3/17/2014
360. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/17/2014
361. Goldust vs. Fandango WWE 3/17/2014
362. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 3/17/2014
363. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs. Tracey Smothers & Steve Armstrong WCW 5/19/1991
364. Ricky Morton vs. Dan Spivey WCW 5/19/1991
365. Nikita Koloff vs. Tommy Rich WCW 5/19/1991
366. Dustin Rhodes vs. Terrance Taylor WCW 5/19/1991
367. Big Josh vs. Black Bart WCW 5/19/1991
368. Oz vs. Tim Parker WCW 5/19/1991
3/18/2014
369. Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman WCW 5/19/1991
370. El Gigante vs. Sid Vicious WCW 5/19/1991
371. Ron Simmons vs. Butch Reed WCW 5/19/1991
372. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 5/19/1991
373. Bobby Eaton vs. Arn Anderson WCW 5/19/1991
374. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami WCW 
3/22/2014
375. Sho Tanaka vs.Yohei Komatsu NJPW 3/22/2014
376. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yuji Nagata vs.Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yan, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/22/2014 
377. Bushi Kushida, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taka Michinoku, & Taichi NJPW 3/22/2014
378. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/22/2014
379. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii,& Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/22/2014
380. Shelton Benjamin vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/22/2014
381. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/22/2014
382. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/22/2014
383. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/22/2014
3/23/2014
384. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka WWE 4/4/1993
385. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Samu & Fatu WWE 4/4/1993
386. Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster vs. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake WWE 4/4/1993
387. The Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzales WWE 4/4/1993
388. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 4/4/1993
389. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart WWE 3/20/1994
390. Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
391. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon WWE 3/20/1994
392. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
393. Kushida & Bushi vs. Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/23/2014
394. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taichi & Taka Michinoku vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Tiger Mask Iv NJPW 3/23/2014
395. Kazushi Sakuraba, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jado, Takashi Iizuka, & Toru Yano NJPW 3/23/2014
396. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 3/23/2014
397. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 3/23/2014
398. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/23/2014
399. Prince Devitt, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/23/2014
400. Kota Ibushi, El Desperado, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Gedo NJPW 3/23/2014
401. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/23/2014
3/24/2014
402. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/24/2014 
403. Luke Harper vs. John Cena WWE 3/24/2014
404. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/24/2014
3/27/2014
405. Shawn Michaels vs. El Matador WWE 4/5/1992
406. The Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts WWE 4/5/1992
407. Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper WWE 4/5/1992
408. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair WWE4/5/1992
409. Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs. Haku & The Barbarian WWE 3/24/1991
410. The British Bulldog vs. The Warlord WWE 3/24/1991
411. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WWE 3/24/1991
412. Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts WWE 3/24/1991
413. The Undertaker vs. Jimmy Snuka WWE 3/24/1991
414. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE 3/24/1991
415. Genichiro Tenryu & Kōji Kitao vs. Crush & Smash WWE 3/24/1991
416. Big Boss Man vs. Mr. Perfect WWE 3/24/1991
417. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Hulk Hogan WWE 3/24/1991
3/28/1992
418. Jimmy Garvin & Michael Hayes vs. Terry Taylor & Greg Valentine WCW 5/171992
419. Johnny B. Badd vs. Tracey Smothers WCW 5/17/1992
420. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 5/17/1992
421. Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes WCW 5/17/1992
422. The Super Invader vs. Todd Champion WCW 5/17/1992
423. Richard Morton vs. Big Josh WCW 5/17/1992
424. Brian Pillman vs. Z-Man WCW 5/17/1992
425. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka WCW 5/17/1992
426. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, & Nikita Koloff vs. Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Bobby Eaton, & Larry Zabyszko WCW 5/17/1992
427. Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 10/31/1998
428. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams AJPW 9/3/1993
429. Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader AJPW 2/27/2000
430. Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/12/1998
3/29/2014
431. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Takashi Sugiura NOAH 3/4/2007
432. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2002
433. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/2003
434. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Shiro Koshinaka 6/12/2003
3/30/2014
435. Brian Pillman vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 6/20/1992
436. Ron Simmons vs. Terry Taylor WCW 6/20/1992
437. Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/20/1992
438. Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, & Barry Windham vs. Steve Austin, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton WCW 6/20/1992
439. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams WCW 6/20/1992
440. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal WWE 4/1/2001
441. Tazz, Bradshaw, & Faarooq vs. Val Venis, The Goodfather, & Bull Buchanan WWE 4/1/2001
442. Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show WWE 4/1/2001
443. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test WWE 4/1/2001
444. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Beniot WWE 4/1/2001
445. Chyna vs. Ivory WWE 4/1/2001
446. Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon WWE 4/1/2001
447. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Christian vs. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley WWE 4/1/2001
448. 19 Man Gimmick Battle Royale WWE 4/1/2001
449. The Undertaker vs. Triple H WWE 4/1/2001
450. The Rock vs. Steve Austin WWE 4/1/2001
4/3/2004
451. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/25/2004
452. Chris Hero vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/13/2009
453. Go Shiozaki vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2011
454. Toshiaki Kawada vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/24/2010
*4/4/2014*
455. Cyber Kong, Super Shisa & Super Shenlong vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, "Jimmy" Kanda & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
456. K-ness & Kotoka vs. "Jimmy" Kagetora & Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
457. Ricochet vs. "Jimmy" Susumu Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
458. Naruki Doi, Rich Swann,& Syachihoko BOY vs. Don Fuji, HUB & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
459. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
460. BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation vs. Shingo Takagi & Yamato Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
461. CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
*4/6/2014*
462. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H WWE 4/6/2014
463. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Kane. Billy Gunn, & Road Dogg WWE *4/6/2014*
464. 31 Man Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale WWE 4/6/2014
465. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 4/6/2014
466. Brock Lesnar vs. the Undertaker WWE 4/6/2014
467. Divas Championship Invitational WWE 4/6/2014
468. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/6/2014
*4/7/2014*
469. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/6/2014
470. Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe, &Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/6/2014
471. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jax Dane & Rob Conway NJPW 4/6/2014
472. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 4/6/2014\
473. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 4/6/2014
474. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/6/2014
475. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 4/6/2014
476. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/6/2014
477. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 4/6/2014
*4/10/2014*
478. Shinya Hashimoto vs The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1992
479. Hashimoto, Chono & Fujinami vs Tenryu, Hara, & Ishikawa NJPW 8/2/1993
480. Yuji Nagata vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/28/2004
4/12/2014
481. Strong Man, Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado NJPW 5/3/2012
482. Ryusuke Taguchi & KUSHIDA vs Taka Michinoku & Taichi NJPW 5/3/2012
483. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs Gedo & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2012
484. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki NJPW 5/3/2012
485. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 5/3/2012
486. Yuji Nagata & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 5/3/2012
487. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson NJPW 5/3/2012
488. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 5/3/2012
489. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/3/2012
490. Nikita Koloff & Ricky Steamboat vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Brian Pillman WCW 7/12/1992
491. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin WCW 7/12/1992
492. Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
493. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff WCW 7/12/1992
494. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
495. Big Van Vader vs. Sting WCW 7/12/1992
496. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
*4/13/2014*
497. Takashi Sugiura, Suwa, Masaji Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Mitsuo Momota, & Katsuhiko Nakajima NOAH 7/18/2005
498. Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs. Tamon Honda & Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/18/2005
499. Akitoshi Saito, Shiro Koshinaka, Masao Inoue, & Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue, Naoki Sano, Jun Izumida, & Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/18/2005
500. Mushiking Terry vs. Black Mask NOAH 7/18/2005
501. Kenta vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru NOAH 7/18/2005
502. Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jun Akiyama & Makoto Hashi 7/18/2005
503. Takeshi Rikio vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NOAH 7/18/2005
504. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 7/18/2005
505. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
506. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada NOAH 7/18/2005
*4/18/2014*
507. Mitsuo Momota vs. Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
508. Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
509. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
510. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs. Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
511. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs. Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
512. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs. Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
513. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
514. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
515. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
516. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
*4/20/2014*
517. Scott Hall & Punisher Dice Morgan vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Masa Saito NJPW 3/19/1990
*4/25/2014*
518. Bull Nakano & Aja Kong vs. Akira Hokuto & Shinbu Kandori AJW 3/27/1994
519. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 9/19/2009
520. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kushida NJPW 4/12/2014
*4/26/2014*
521. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai Stardom 3/16/2014
522. Alpha Female vs. Io Shirai Stardom 4/29/2013
523. Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kandori AJW 4/2/1993
524. Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori AJW 12/6/1993
*4/27/2014*
525. Akira Hokuto vs Mima Shimoda AJW 8/30/1995
526. Akira Hokuto vs Mayumi Ozaki JWP 11/18/1993
527. Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards vs. Robbie E, Jessie Godderz, & DJ Z TNA 4/27/2014
528. Mr. Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw TNA 4/27/2014
529. Kurt Angle & Willow vs. Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud TNA 4/27/2014
530. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno TNA 4/27/2014
531. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 4/27/2014
532. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne TNA 4/27/2014
533. Bobby Roode vs. Bully Ray TNA 4/27/2014
534. Eric Young vs. Magnus TNA 4/17/2014
*4/30/2014*
535. Van Hammer & Danny Spivey vs. Johnny B. Badd & Cactus Jack WCW 12/28/1992
536. Big Van Vader & Dustin Rhodes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & The Barbarian WCW 12/28/1992
537. The Great Muta & Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 12/28/1992
538. Steve Williams & Sting vs. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts WCW 12/28/1992
539. Masahiro Chono vs. The Great Muta WCW 12/28/1992
540. Steve Williams vs. Ron Simmons WCW 12/28/1992
541. Shane Douglas & Ricky Steamboat vs. Barry Windham & Brian Pillman WCW 12/28/1992
542. Battlbowl Battle Royal WCW 12/28/1992
*5/3/2014*
543. Bushi, Captain New Japan, El Desperado, & Máscara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan,Kushida, Tiger Mask, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/3/2014
544. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2014
545.Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 5/3/2014
546. Satoshi Kojima vs. Wes Brisco NJPW 5/3/2014
547. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/3/2014
548. Kota Ibushi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/3/2014
549. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 5/3/2014
550. Jushin Liger, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, & Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 5/3/2014
551. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie v. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 5/3/2014
552. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 5/3/2014
*5/4/2014*
553. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 5/4/2014
554. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger 5/4/2014
555. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods & R-Truth WWE 5/4/2014
556. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E WWE 5/4/2014
557. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Triple H, Randy Orton, & Batista WWE 5/4/2014
558. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 5/4/2014
559. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka WWE 5/4/2014
560. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 5/4/2014
5/10/2014
561. Michael Bennett vs. ACH ROH 5/10/2014
562. Michael Elign vs. Takaaki Watanbe ROH 5/10/2014
563. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. B.J. Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH 5/10/2014
564. Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong ROH 5/10/2014
565. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. Kushida & Alex Shelly ROH *5/10/2014*
565. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura ROH 5/10/2014
566. Jay Lethal vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa ROH 5/10/2014
567. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo 5/10/2014
568. Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen 5/10/2014
*5/14/2014*
569. Daisuke Seikimoto vs. Shinya Ishikawa BJW 5/05/2014
570. Isami Kodaka vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 5/05/2014
571. Suwama vs. Yuji Nagata AJPW 6/19/2011
572. Suwama vs. Go Shiozaki AJPW 8/25/2013
5/17/2014
573. Suwama vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi AJPW 4/9/2008
574. Shinya Hashimoto vs. The Great Muta AJPW 3/22/2003
5/17/2014
575. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Alex Koslov, Rocky Romero & Takaaki Watanabe ROH *5/17/2014*
576. BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong vs. Gedo & Jado ROH 5/17/2014
577. Jay Lethal vs. Kushida ROH 5/17/2014
578. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ROH 5/17/2014
579. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kevin Steen ROH 5/17/2014
580. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett ROH 5/17/2014
581. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt & Nick Jackson ROH 5/17/2014
582. Adam Cole vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ROH 5/17/2014
583. AJ Styles vs. Michael Elign vs. Kazuchika Okada ROH 5/17/2014
*5/20/2014*
584. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Scott Norton & Ice Train WCW 6/16/1996
585. El Gato vs. Konnan WCW 6/16/1996
586. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/16/1996
587. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 6/16/1996
588. Chris Beniot vs. Kevin Sullivan WCW 6/16/1996
589. Sting vs. Steven Regal WCW 6/16/1996
590. Arn Anderson & Ric Flair vs. Kevin Greene & Steve McMichael WCW 6/16/1996
591. The Giant vs. Lex Luger WCW 6/16/1996
592. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 8/22/2010
593. Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 12/11/2010
*5/21/2014*
594. Rey Misterio, Jr. vs. Psychosis WCW 7/7/1996
595. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 7/7/1996
596. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jim Duggan WCW 7/7/1996
597. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge WCW 7/7/1996
598. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno WCW 7/7/1996
599. Steve McMichael vs. Joe Gomez WCW 7/7/1996
600. Konnan vs. Ric Flair WCW 7/7/1996
601. The Giant & Kevin Sullivan vs. Arn Anderson & Chris Beniot WCW 7/7/1996
602. Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, & Hulk Hogan vs. Sting, Macho Man Randy Savage, & Lex Luger WCW 7/7/1996
*5/22/2014*
603. Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 8/10/1996
604. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train WCW 8/10/1996
605. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano WCW 8/10/1996
606. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Beniot WCW 8/10/1996
607. Booker T. & Stevie Ray vs. Rick & Scott Steiner WCW 8/10/1996
608. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 8/10/1996
609. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 8/10/1996
610. The Giant vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 8/10/1996
611. Bo Dallas vs. Big E WWE 5/22/2014
612. Paige vs. Tamina WWE 5/22/2014
613. Comacho vs. Adam Rose WWE 5/22/2014
614. Sasha Banks vs. Natalya WWE 5/22/2014
615. Curt Hawkins vs. Adrian Neville 5/22/2014
*5/23/2014*
616. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. WCW 9/15/1996
617. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton WCW 9/15/1996
618. Konnan vs. Juventud Guerrera WCW 9/15/1996
619. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Beniot WCW 9/15/1996
620. Super Calo vs. Rey Misterio Jr. 9/15/1996
621. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WCW 9/15/1996
622. Randy Savage vs. The Giant WCW 9/15/1996
623. Hollywood Hogan, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, & Fake Sting vs. Lex Luger, Arn Anderson, Ric Flair, & Sting WCW 9/15/1996
*5/25/2014*
624. Bushi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley, & Kushida vs. El Desperado, Jushin Liger, Máscara Dorada, & Tiger Mask NJPW 5/25/2014
625. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma, & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/25/2014
626. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Ron Conway & Wes Brisco vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer NJPW 5/25/2014
627. Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin X vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 5/25/2014
628. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito 5/25/2014
629. Kazuhi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
630. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 5/25/2014
631. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 5/25/2014
632. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Daniel Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
633. AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 5/25/2014
*5/29/2014*
634. Adam Rose vs. Comancho WWE 5/29/2014
635. Konnor & Viktor vs. El Loco & Kalisto WWE 5/29/2014
636. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn WWE 5/29/2014
637. Charlotte vs. Natalya WWE 5/29/2014
638. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd WWE 5/29/2014
6/1/2014
639. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 6/1/2014
640. Sheamus vs. Cesaro WWE 6/1/2014
641. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel WWE 6/1/2014
642. Alexander Rusev vs. Big E. WWE 6/1/2014
643. RVD vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 6/1/2014
644. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 6/1/2014
645. Alicia Fox vs. Paige WWE 6/1/2014
646. Batista, Randy Orton, & Tripe H vs. Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns WWE 6/1/2014
6/2/2014
647. Taka Michinoku vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/30/2014
648. Tiger Mask IV vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/30/2014
649. El Desperado vs. Taichi NJPW 5/30/2014
650. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Bushi NJPW 5/30/2014
651.Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Jado, Tmohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 5/30/2014
652. Alex Koslov vs. Ricochet NJPW 5/30/2014
653. Alex Shelly vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/30/2014
654. Kushida vs. Matt Jackson NJPW 5/30/2014
655. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/30/2014
656. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs. RVD & Sheamus WWE 6/2/2014
657. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 6/2/2014
658. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Luke Harper & Eric Rowan WWE 6/2/2014
6/3/2014
659. Taichi vs. Tiger IV NJPW 5/31/2014
660. Taka Michinoku vs. Ricochet NJPW 5/31/2014
661. Kushida vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/31/2014
662. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Matt Jackson NJPW 5/31/2014
663. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 5/31/2014
664. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/31/2014
665. Kenny Omega vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/31/2014
666. Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado NJPW 5/31/2014
667. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 5/31/2014
668. Rocky Romero vs. Taichi NJPW 6/3/2014
669. Nick Jackson vs. Tiger Mask IV NJPW 6/3/2014
670. Matt Jackson vs. Taka Michinoku NJPW 6/3/2014
671. Captain New Japan, Tomoaki Honma, Manabu Nakanishi, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 6/3/2014
672. Kushida vs. Bushi NJPW 6/3/2014
673. Kenny Omega vs. E Desperado NJPW 6/3/2014
674. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/3/2014
675. Alex Shelley vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/3/2014
6/4/2014
676. Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
677. Christopher Daniels & Kazarian vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
678. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
679. Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
680. Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
681. Masayuki Kono, Rene Dupree, & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry, & Taiyo Kea Wreste-1 3/2/2014
682. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. Jessie Godderz & Robbie E Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
683. Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
684. Magnus vs. Kai Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
6/5/2014
685. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 6/8/1990
686. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi AJPW 10/25/1995
687. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/3/1994
688. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen AJPW 4/21/1993
689. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama AJPW 2/27/2000
690. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue AJPW 9/10/1995
6/8/2014
691. BUSHI, Kenny Omega, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Don, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask NJPW 6/8/2014
692. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi vs Gedo & Rock Romero NJPW 6/8/2014
693. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata NJPW 6/8/2014
694. Kushida vs. Taichi NJPW 6/8/2014
695. Ricochet vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/8/2014
696. Jado & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 6/8/2014
697. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 6/8/2014
698. Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI NJPW 6/8/2014
699. Kushida vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/8/2014
6/11/2014
700. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 4/11/2014
*6/19/2014*
701. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 10/27/1996
702. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Giant WCW 10/27/1996
703. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho WCW 10/27/1996
704. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson WCW 10/27/1996
705. Steve McMichael & Chris Beniot WCW 10/27/1996
706. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 10/27/1996
707. Randy Savage vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 10/27/1996
*6/21/2014*
708. Alex Shelley & Kushida vs. Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 6/21/2014
709. Tetsuya Naito vs. Toma Tonga NJPW 6/21/2014
710. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata NJPW 6/21/2014
711. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer NJPW 6/21/2014
712. Kota Ibushi vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/21/2014
713. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 6/21/2014
714. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 6/21/2014
715. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe NJPW 6/21/2014
716. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 6/21/2014
*6/24/2014*
717. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 11/24/1996
718. Chris Jericho vs. Nick Patrick WCW 11/24/1996
719. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Giant WCW 11/24/1996
720. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Jacques Rougeaur & Carl Ouellet WCW 11/24/1996
721. Dean Malenko vs. Psychosis WCW 11/24/1996
722. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Meng & Barbarian vs. Jerry Sags & Brian Knobs WCW 11/24/1996
723. 60 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/24/1996
*6/26/2014*
724. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa WCW 12/29/1996
725. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Jushin Thunder Liger WCW 12/29/1996
726. Chris Beniot vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 12/29/1996
727. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs. Meng & Barbarian WCW 12/29/1996
728. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 12/29/1996
729. Lex Luger vs. The Giant WCW 12/29/1996
730. Roddy Piper vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan WCW 12/29/1996
*6/28/2014*
731. Mitsuya Nagai & Kengo Mashimo vs. Kento Miyahara & Menso-re Oyaji AJPW 6/15/2014
732. Ryuji Hijikata vs. Masao Inoue AJPW 6/15/2014
733. Osamu Nishimura & Koji Doi vs. Yutaka Yoshie & Masato Shibata AJPW 6/15/2014
734. Sushi vs. Kotaro Suzuki AJPW 6/15/2014
735. KENSO & Hideki Suzuki vs. Suwama & Hikaru Sato AJPW 6/15/2014
736. Jun Akiyama vs. Takao Omori AJPW 6/15/2014 
*6/29/2014*
737. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, & Tiger Mask IV vs. Fuego, Bushi, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 6/29/2014
738. Ryusuke Taguchi, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & Captain New Japan NJPW 6/29/2014
739. Yoshi-Hashi & Toru Yano vs. Takashi Iizuka & Minoru Suzuki NJPW 6/29/2014
740. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/29/2014
741. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kushida, & Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Naito Tetsuya NJPW 6/29/2014
742. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero, & Alex Koslov vs. Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Toma Tonga NJPW 6/29/2014
743. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 6/29/2014
744. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper WWE 6/29/2014
745. Naomi vs. Paige WWE 6/29/2014
746. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 6/29/2014
747. Stardust & Goldust vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel WWE 6/29/2014
748. Big E vs. Rusev WWE 6/29/2014
749. Summer Rae vs. Layla 6/29/2014
750. Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 6/29/2014
7/02/2014
751. Kenta vs. Bryan Danielson NOAH 10/13/2008
7/03/2014
752. shinya Ishikawa vs. Atsushi Maruyama BJW 6/15/2014
753. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Manabu Soya BJW 6/15/2014
754. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Daichi Hashimoto BJW 6/15/2014
755. Yuko Miyamoto vs. Ryuji Ito BJW 6/15/2014
7/05/2014
756. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Mascara Dorada vs. Bushi, Sho Tanaka, & Fuego NJPW 7/04/2014 
757. Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iisuka, & Taka Michinoku 
758. Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado NJPW 7/04/2014
759. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Naito Tetsuya vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/04/2014
760. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero, & Alex Koslav vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 7/04/2014
761. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, Captain New Japan, & Ryusuke vs. Hiroshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 7/04/2014 
762. Kushida vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 7/04/2014
7/09/2014
763. Masaaki Mochizuki & Mr. High Tension Kotoka vs. Don Fujii & Ryotsu Shimizu Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
764. Super Sisha vs. Jimmy Kagetora Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
765. CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Gamma & Yosuke Santa Maria Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
766. Yamato & Naruki Doi vs. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Me & Jimmy Susumu Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
767. BxB Hulk vs. Kzy Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
768. T-Hawk, Eita, & U-T vs. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, & Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
769. Jun Akiyama vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/17/2003
770. Keiji Mutoh vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 8/11/1991
771. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 08/03/1993
772. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 08/01/1998
773. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Osamu Nishimura NJPW 08/06/2001
7/10/2014
774. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 08/15/2014
7/12/2014
775. Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 08/13/2006
776. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 08/12/2007
777. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 0/8/08/2010
778. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 08/03/2012
7/13/2014
779. Yagi & Nouchi vs. Maekawa & Tamada JWP 5/22/1994
780. Bolshoi Kid vs. Command Bolshoi JWP 5/22/1994
781. Cuty Suzuki vs. Takako Inoue JWP 5/22/1994
782. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Chigusa Nagayo JWP 5/22/1994
783. Candy Okutsu vs. Kyoko Inoue JWP 5/22/1994
784. Devil Masami & Bull Nakano vs. Fukuoka & Hasegawa JWP 5/22/1994
785. Aja Kong vs. Dynamite Kansai JWP 5/22/1994
7/20/2014
786. Fandango vs. Adam Rose WWE 7/20/2014
787. Cameron vs. Naomi WWE 7/20/2014
788. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan WWE 7/20/2014
789. Paige vs. AJ Lee WWE 7/20/2014
790. Jack Swagger vs. Rusev WWE 7/20/2014
791. Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho WWE 7/20/2014
792. Intercontinental Battle Royal WWE 7/20/2014
793. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton WWE 7/20/2014
7/21/2014
794. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/21/2014
795. Shelton Benjamin vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/21/2014
796. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/21/2014
797. Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 7/21/2014
798. Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/21/2014
799. Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/21/2014
800. Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 7/21/2014
801. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/21/2014
802. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/21/2014
803. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/21/2014
7/23/2014
804. Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/23/2014
805. Shelton Benjamin vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/23/2014
806. Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/23/2014
807. Tetsuya Naito vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/23/2014
808. Yuji Nagata vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/23/2014
809. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/23/2014
810. Toru Yano vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/23/2014
811. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/23/2014
812. Togi Makabe vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/23/2014
813. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/23/2014
7/24/2014
814. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brodie Lee Chikara 9/7/2008
815. Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk AJPW 11/30/1981
816. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk vs. Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka AJPW 12/13/1981
7/25/2014
817. Tomoaki Honma vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/25/2014
818. Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/25/2014
819. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/25/2014
820. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 7/25/2014
821. Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/25/2014
822. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. 7/25/2014
823. Yuji Nagata vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/25/2014
824. Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/25/2014
825. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 7/25/2014
826. Togi Makabe vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/25/2014
7/26/2014
827. Satoshi Kojima vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/26/2014
828. Shelton Benjamin vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/26/2014
829. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/26/2014
830. Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/26/2014
831. Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/26/2014
832. Togi Makabe vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/26/2014
833. Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 7/26/2014
834. Tetsuya Naito vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/26/2014
835. Kazuchika Okada vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/26/2014
836. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/26/2014
7/28/2014
837. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/28/2014
838. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/28/2014
839. Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/28/2014
840. Minoru Suzuki vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/28/2014
841. Toru Yano vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/28/2014
842. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 7/28/2014
843. Hirooki Goto vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/28/2014
844. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/28/2014
845. Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 7/28/2014
846. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/28/2014
7/31/2014
847. Doc Gallows vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/31/2014
848. Yuji Nagata vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/31/2014
849. Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/31/2014
850. Satoshi Kojima vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/31/2014
851. Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/31/2014
852. Minoru Suzuki vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/31/2014
853. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 7/31/2014
854. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/31/2014
855. Kazuchika Okada vs. Yano Toru NJPW 7/31/2014
856. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/31/2014
8/1/2014
857. Satoshi Kojima vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/1/2014
858. Toru Yano vs. Lance Archer NJPW 8/1/2014
859. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/1/2014
860. Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/1/2014
861. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 8/1/2014
862. Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/1/2014
863. Togi Makabe vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/1/2014
864. Minoru Suzuki vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/1/2014
865. Yuji Nagata vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/1/2014
866. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/1/2014
8/2/2014
867. Stan Hansen vs. Steve Williams AJPW 6/5/1990
868. Stan Hansen vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 3/5/1995
869. Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs. Megumi Kudo & Combat Toyota AJW 4/2/1993
8/3/2014
870. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/3/2014
871. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/3/2014
872. Yuji Nagata vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/3/2014
873. Satoshi Kojima vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/3/2014
874. Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/3/2014
875. Lance Archer vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/3/2014
876. Togi Makabe vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/3/2014
877. Tomoaki Honma vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/3/2014
878. Kazuchika Okada vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/3/2014
879. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/3/2014
8/4/2014
880. Tomoaki Honma vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/4/2014
881. Lance Archer vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/4/2014
882. Yuji Nagata vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/4/2014
883. Togi Makabe vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/4/2014
884. Tetsuya Naito vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/4/2014
885. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/4/2014
886. Satoshi Kojima vs. Nakamura Shinsuke NJPW 8/4/2014
887. AJ Styles vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/4/2014
888. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/4/2014
899. Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 8/4/2014
8/6/2014
900. Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 8/6/2014
901. Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/6/2014
902. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/6/2014
903. Minoru Suzuki vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/6/2014
904. Togi Makabe vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/6/2014
905. AJ Styles vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/6/2014
906. Okada Kazuchika vs. Lance Archer NJPW 8/6/2014
907. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 8/6/2014
908. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/6/2014
909. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/6/2014
8/8/2014
910. Tomoaki Honma vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/8/2014
911. Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/8/2014
912. Hirooki Goto vs. Lance Archer NJPW 8/8/2014
913. Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/8/2014
914. Yuji Nagata vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/8/2014
915. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/8/2014
916. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/8/2014
917. Togi Makabe vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/8/2014
918. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/8/2014
919. Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/8/2014
8/9/2014
920. Yuji Nagata vs. Naomichi Marufuji NOAH 7/5/2014
8/10/2014
921. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Tiger Mask IV, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., Taka Michinoku, & El Desperado NJPW 8/10/2014
922. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & Bushi vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Doc Gallows, & Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/10/2014
923. Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka, & Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/10/2014 
924. Jushin Thunder Liger & Captain New Japan vs. Adam Cole & Michael Bennett NJPW 8/10/2014
925. Alex Shelley & Kushida vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reily NJPW 8/10/2014
926. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 8/10/2014
927. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/10/2014
928. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/10/2014
929. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/10/2014
930. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Okada Kazuchika 8/10/2014
8/17/2014
931. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam WWE 8/17/2014
932. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz WWE 8/17/2014
933. AJ Lee vs. Paige WWE 8/17/2014
934. Jack Swagger vs. Rusev WWE 8/17/2014
935. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins WWE 8/17/2014
936. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 8/17/2014
937. Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon WWE 8/17/2014
938. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton WWE 8/17/2014
939. John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar WWE 8/17/2014
8/18/2014
940. Aero Star, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrad & Pimpinela Escarlata vs, Mamba, Mini Abismo *****, Sexy Star, & Súper Fly AAA 8/17/2014
941. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Daga vs. Fénix vs. Angélico vs. Australian Suicide vs. Bengala vs. Drago vs. Jack Evans vs. Joe Líder vs. Pentagón Jr. AAA 8/17/2014
942. Taya vs. Faby Apache AAA 8/17/2014
943. El Mesías vs. Electroshock vs. Averno vs. Blue Demon, Jr., vs. Chessman vs. La Parka AAA 8/17/2014
944. Psycho Clown vs. El Texano Jr. AAA 8/17/2014
945. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs. Cibernético, Dr. Wagner, Jr. vs. El Hijo de Dr. Wagner vs. Myzteziz AAA 8/17/2014
8/19/2014
946. Jaguar Yokota vs. Devil Masami AJW 7/19/1982
947. Jaguar Yokota vs. Dump Matsumoto AJW 10/6/1984
948. Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong AJW 11/14/1990
949. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Toshiyo Yamada GAEA 2/13/2000
950. Ayako Hamada vs. Kumiko Maekawa AJW 8/29/2004
8/21/2014
951. Yoshihiro Tajiri vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 01/4/1997
952. Takayuki Iizuka, Akira Nogami, & El Samurai vs. Nobukazu Hirai, Koki Kitahara, & Masao Orihara NJPW 1/04/1993
953. Shinya Hashimoto & Masa Saito vs. Scott Norton & Dustin Rhodes NJPW 1/04/1993
954. Hiroshi Hase vs. Sting NJPW 1/04/1993
955. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Takashi Ishikawa NJPW 1/04/1993
956. Masashi Aoyagi, The Great Kabuki, Shiro Koshinaka & Akitoshi Saito vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Norio Honaga, Hiro Saito & Super Strong Machine NJPW 1/04/1993
957. Ron Simmons vs. Tony Halme NJPW 1/04/1993
958. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Último Dragón NJPW 1/04/1993
959. Hawk Warrior & Power Warrior vs. Rick & Scott Steiner NJPW 1/04/1993
960. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Riki Chōshū NJPW 1/04/1993
8/22/2014
961. Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiromitsu Kanehara & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 9/10/1995
962. Shinjiro Otani vs. Kenichi Yamamoto NJPW 9/10/1995
963. Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 9/10/1995
964. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano NJPW 9/10/1995
965. Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo NJPW 9/10/1995
966. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Masahito Kakihara NJPW 9/10/1995
967. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano NJPW 9/10/1995
968. Keiji Muto vs. Nobuhiko Takada NJPW 9/10/1995
969. Taiyo Kea vs. Genichiro Tenryu AJPW 10/27/2001
970. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Taiyo Kea AJPW 4/7/2008
8/23/2014
971. Captain New Japan, Tama Tonga, &Wataru Inoue vs. Jado,Tomohiro Ishii, &Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 1/04/2013 
972. Bushi, Kushida, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Hiromu Takahashi, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask IV NJPW 1/04/2013
973. Akebono, Manabu Nakanishi, MVP, & Strong Man vs. Bob Sapp, Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 1/04/2013
974. Masato Tanaka vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 1/04/2013
975. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Hirooki Goto NJPW 1/04/2013
976. Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 1/04/2013
977. Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Low Ki NJPW 1/04/2013
978. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh & Shinjiro Otani NJPW 1/04/2013
979. Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 1/04/2013
980. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 1/04/2013
981. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 1/04/2013
8/26/2014
982. Billy Robinson vs. Jumbo Tsuruta AJPW 6/17/1976
8/28/2014
983. Mayumi Ozaki vs. KAORU GAEA 1/30/2000
984. Chigusa Nagayo vs. Akira Hokuto AJW 3/19/1998
985. Akira Hokuto vs. KAORU GAEA 4/12/1997
8/29/2014
986. Masahiro Chono vs. Chris Jericho WCW 1/25/1997
987. Hugh Morris vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 1/25/1997
988. Jeff Jarrett vs. Michael Wallstreet WCW 1/25/1997
989. Scotty Riggs vs. Buff Bagwell WCW 1/25/1997
990. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Scott Norton WCW 1/25/1997
991. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash WCW 1/25/1997
992. Eddie Guerrero vs. Syxx WCW 1/25/1997
993. The Giant vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan WCW 1/25/1997
8/30/1997
994. Dean Malenko vs. Syxx WCW 2/23/1997
995. Juventud Guerrera, Super Caló, & Ciclope vs. Konnan, La Parka, & Villano IV WCW 2/23/1997
996. Prince Iaukea vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 2/23/1997
997. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Buff Bagwell WCW 2/23/1997
998. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 2/23/1997
999. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Rocco Rock & Johnny Grudge vs. Meng & Barbarian WCW 2/23/1997
1000. Steve McMichael vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 2/23/1997
1001. Chris Beniot vs. The Taskmaster WCW 2/23/1997
1002. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. The Giant & Lex Luger WCW 2/23/1997
1003. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Roddy Piper WCW 2/23/1997
8/31/2014
1004. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/16/1997
1005. Último Dragón vs. Psychosis WCW 3/16/1997
1006. Glacier vs. Mortis WCW 3/16/1997
1007. Buff Bagwell vs. Scotty Riggs WCW 3/16/1977
1008. Rocco Rock & Johnny Grudge vs. Booker T & Stevie ray WCW 3/16/1997
1009. Prince Iaukea vs. Rey Misterio, Jr. WCW 3/16/1997
1010. Team New World Order vs. Team WCW vs. Team Piper WCW 3/16/1997


----------



## smitlick

2739 for myself. Only 300ish this month. Have been super busy but still trying to watch stuff before sleeping.




Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/2/13
1120. Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 27/2/13
1121. Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 6/3/13
1122. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 13/3/13
1123. Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 20/3/13
1124. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 27/3/13
1125. Kane vs Antonio Cesaro
1126. The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 3/4/13
1127. The Miz vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 10/4/13
1128. Tons of Funk & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield
1129. Jack Swagger vs Yoshi Tatsu
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 5
1130. Delfin vs Caras
1131. Sasuke vs Caras
1132. Sasuke vs Caras
1133. Delfin vs Pantera
1134. Sasuke/Lee vs Delfin/Naniwa
1135. Mask vs Michinoku
1136. Sasuke/Kendo/Shimoda vs Delfin/Naniwa/Hasegawa
1137. Jay vs Sasuke
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
1138. Steen vs Taylor
1139. Ciampa vs Cage
1140. Gargano vs Mack
1141. Fox vs Strong
1142. Younger vs Ryan
1143. ACH vs Nese
1144. O'Reilly vs Trent?
1145. Elgin vs Swann
1146. Cole/Bucks vs Hooligans/Perkins
1995 Yearbook Disc 13
1147. Hart vs DBS
1148. RVD vs Kroffat
1149. Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue
1150. Aguayo/Konnan/Parka/Octagon vs Pentagon/Caras/Estrada/Ano
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 6
1151. Sasuke/Zebra vs Naniwa/Pogo
1152. Sasuke/Mask/Nakajima vs Boy/Sato/Shiryu
1153. Pantera vs Delfin
1154. Sasuke/Mask/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1155. Shiryu vs Sasuke
1156. Teioh/Shiryu vs Michinoku/Funaki
1157. Togo vs Collins
1158. Michinoku vs Tanaka
1159. Saint vs Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 14
1160. Hashimoto/Hirata vs Chono/Tenzan
1161. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera
1162. Han vs Yammamoto
1163. Anjoh vs Sano
1164. Winners vs Marabunta
1165. Octagoncito/Sagrada/Tororito/Munequito vs Espectrico/Espectrito II/Parkita/Guerrera
1166. Parka/Octagon/Misterio Jr/Santo vs Pentagon/Panther/Psicosis/Guerrera
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2
1167. Younger vs Cage
1168. Gargano vs Steen
1169. Elgin vs Strong
1170. ACH vs O'Reilly
1171. B-Boy/Mack/Ciampa vs Best Friends
1172. Gargano vs Elgin
1173. Younger vs O'Reilly
1174. Bucks/Cole vs Fox/Swann/LeRae
1175. O'Reilly vs Elgin
Michinoku Pro Disc 7
1176. Sasuke vs Shiryu
1177. Liger/Hamada/Naniwa vs Togo/Michinoku/Funaki
1178. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin
1179. Casas vs Sasuke
1180. Togo/Shiryu/Funaki/Collins vs Hamada/Delfin/Astro/Otsuka
1181. Mask vs Teioh
1182. Michinoku/Togo/Teioh/Funaki vs Delfin/Mask/Naniwa/Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 15
1183. King vs Dantes
1184. Tiger vs Kanemoto
1185. Lawler vs Hart
1186. Toyota vs Kong
1187. Hayabusa vs Oya
1188. Misawa/Kobashi/Asako vs Kawada/Taue/Honda
PWX Funny Draws Money
1189. Everett vs Lude
1190. Melissa vs Yim
1191. Cabana vs Riley
1192. Ryan vs Manning
1193. Konley vs Striker
PWX Us vs The World
1194. Striker vs Page
1195. Melissa vs Yim
1196. Cabana vs Ryan
Michinoku Pro Disc 8
1197. Saint vs Hoshikawa
1198. Shinzaki vs Hayabusa
1199. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Hamada/Yakushiji
1200. Togo/Teioh vs Delfin/Santo
1201. Togo/Teioh/Michinoku/Funaki/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin/Mask/Hamada/Naniwa
1202. Shinzaki vs Michinoku
1203. Sasuke/Hamada/Naniwa/Yakushiji vs Togo/Teioh/Funaki/Shiryu
1204. Michinoku vs Delfin
WWE NXT 17/10/13
1205. The Ascension vs Neville/Graves
1206. Paige/Emma vs BFFs
1207. Zayn vs Dallas
WWE Main Event 17/4/13
1208. Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Main Event 24/4/13
1209. Gauntlet Match
WWE NXT 24/10/13
1210. Emma vs Sasha Banks
1211. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 31/10/13
1212. Paige vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 7/11/13
1213. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 14/11/13
1214. Bayley/Charlotte vs The BFFs
1215. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
BATTLEWAR 12
1216. Radioactive Wave vs 3.0
1217. Buxx Belmar vs Mike Bailey
1218. The Rock N Roid Express vs TDT
1219. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
Wrestling Spectacular 2
1220. Gene Snitsky vs Michael Tarver
1221. Tommy Dreamer & Rudeboy Riley vs X-Pac & Logan Black
1222. Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita
1223. Luke Gallows vs Matt Morgan
1224. Angelina Love vs Mickie James
Michinoku Pro Disc 9
1225. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada (1/14/1997)
1226. Dick Togo vs. Yakushiji (3/1/1997)
1227. El Gran Hamada vs. Funaki (3/1/1997)
1228. Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke (3/1/1997)
1229. Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku (3/1/1997)
1230. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Motegi vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada/Gran 

Naniwa/Yakushiji (3/16/1997)
1231. Tiger Mask/Hayabusa/Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Super Boy 
Michinoku Pro Disc 10
1232. Great Sasuke vs. Funaki (5/11/1997)
1233. Shinzaki/El Gran Hamada vs. Great Sasuke/Tiger Mask (6/22/1997)
1234. Great Sasuke vs. Super Boy (8/24/1997)
1235. Dick Togo vs. Great Sasuke (8/31/1997)
1236. TAKA Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask (9/23/1997)
Michinoku Pro Disc 11
1237. Undertaker vs. Hakushi (10/10/1997)
1238. Super Delfin/Hoshikawa/Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Funaki (10/10/1997)
1239. Great Sasuke vs. TAKA Michinoku (10/10/1997)
1240. Mens Teoh/Funaki vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin (11/2/1997)
1241. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin vs. Mens Teoh/Funaki (11/9/1997)
1242. Super Delfin/Genjin/Kozumi vs. Great Sasuke/Yakushiji/Fukuoka (12/1/1997)
1243. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke/Solar I (12/7/1997)
1995 Yearbook Disc 16
1244. Misterio Jr/Octagon/Muneco vs Psicosis/Guerrera/Panther
1245. Munequito vs Espectrito
1246. Santo/Misterio Jr/Parka/Octagon vs Fuerza/Estrada/Pentagon/Psicosis
1247. Jericho vs Dragon
1248. Kakihara/Kanehara vs Anjoh/Takayama
WWE NXT 21/11/13
1249. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1250. Aiden English vs Adrian Neville
1251. Leo Kruger vs Sami Zayn
WWE Main Event 1/5/13
1252. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/5/13
1253. Antonio Cesaro vs Randy Orton
Michinoku Pro Disc 12
1254. Dos Caras vs Tiger Mask
1255. Sasuke/Delfin/Tiger vs Caras/Hamada/Solar I
1256. TAKA Michinoku vs Funaki
1257. Togo/Teioh vs Sasuke/Delfin
1258. Mens Teioh vs Funaki
1259. Togo/Funaki/Super vs Sasuke/Hamada/Tiger
1260. Shinzaki/Hayabusa vs Kanemura/Gannosuke
Best of WCW Cruiserweights Set Disc 1
1261. Juvi vs Psicosis
1262. Booker vs Malenko
1263. Jericho vs Ultimo
1264. Magnum/Nobunaga vs Public Enemy
1265. Suwa vs Juvi
1266. Jericho vs Ultimo
1267. Doc Dean vs Hayashi
1268. Finley vs Bret
1269. Mysterio vs Malenko
1270. Lizmark vs Ultimo
1271. Psicosis vs Eddie
1272. Juvi vs Mysterio
1273. Parka/Dandy vs Calo/Ciclope
1274. Silver King vs Jericho
1275. Psicosis/Juvi vs Parka/Dandy
1276. Finley vs Benoit
1277. Jericho vs Houston
1278. Nobunaga vs Ultimo
1995 Yearbook Disc 17
1279. Sakuraba/Sano vs Malenko/Anjoh 
1280. Ozaki vs Kansai
1281. Michaels vs Jarrett
1282. Taue vs Kobashi
1283. Misawa vs Kawada
1284. Hart vs Hakushi
C*4/ISW Fighting Back 3 Wrestling With Cancer
1285. Lovely/**** vs Rukin/Hawke vs D'Milo/Eddy vs The Incredible Hunks
1286. Nyx/Bamboo vs Belmar/Jacques vs Iron/Skye vs Fury/Kraven
1287. Addy Starr vs Pinkie Sanchez
1288. Beef Wellington vs Twiggy
1289. Matt Cross vs Michael Von Payton
1290. Badd Boys vs Food Fighters
1291. Belmar vs Rukin vs Jacques vs Hawke
1292. Bailey/London vs Super Smash Brothers
1995 Yearbook Disc 18
1293. Hayabusa vs Gladiator
1294. Muto vs Koshinaka
Cruiserweights Disc 2
1295. Nagata vs Saturn
1296. Magnum vs Ultimo
1297. Eddie vs Konnan
1298. Juvi vs Jericho
1299. Flynn vs Finley
1300. Jericho vs Malenko
1301. Saito vs Ultimo
1302. Villano IV & V vs Juvi & Psicosis
1303. Malenko vs Horowitz
1304. Finley vs Eddie
1305. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1306. Eddie vs Juvi
1307. Jericho vs Rey Jr
1308. Juvi vs Psicosis
1309. Suwa vs Flynn
1310. Damien vs Chavo Jr
1995 Yearbook Disc 19
1311. Sasaki vs Hashimoto
1312. Muto vs Chono
1313. Hashimoto vs Tenzan
1314. Flair vs Muto
1315. Muto vs Hashimoto
Cruiserweights Disc 3
1316. Eddie vs Magnum
1317. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Lizmark
1318. Juvi vs Kidman
1319. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1320. Kanyon vs Lizmark
1321. Hennig vs Malenko
1322. Juvi vs Psicosis
1323. Kidman vs Psicosis
1324. Juvi vs Tokyo
1325. Jericho vs Chavo Jr
1326. Malenko vs Hayashi
1327. Hayashi vs Kourageous
1328. Jericho vs Wright
1329. Rey Jr vs Armstrong
1330. Hayashi vs Dinsmore
1331. Headbangers vs Pitbulls
1995 Yearbook Disc 20
1332. Fujiwara vs Taka
1333. Michaels vs Razor
1334. Aja Kong vs Kansai
1335. Inoue/Inoue vs Toyota/Hasegawa
1336. Hayabusa vs Oya
1337. Toyota vs Hokuto
WWE NXT 28/11/13
1338. Yoshi Tatsu vs Antonio Cesaro
1339. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1340. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 5/12/13
1341. Natalya vs Paige
1342. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 12/12/13
1343. Kassius Ohno vs Alexander Rusev
1344. Natalya & Bayley vs The BFFs
1345. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 19/12/13
1346. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro & Leo Kruger
1347. Paige vs Sasha Banks
1348. The Ascension vs The American Pitbulls
1349. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 26/12/13
1350. William Regal vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 15/5/13
1351. Seth Rollins vs Kane
WWE Main Event 22/5/13
1352. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E Langston
WWE Main Event 29/5/13
1353. Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 5/6/13
1354. Sheamus vs Antonio Cesaro
Cruiserweights Disc 4
1355. Juvi vs Kourageous
1356. Jericho vs Disco
1357. Hayashi vs Lane
1358. Juvi vs Kourageous
1359. Juvi vs Garza
1360. Juvi vs Silver King
1361. Finlay vs Brad Armstrong
1362. Hayashi vs Juvi
1363. Juvi vs Kidman
1364. Ultimo vs Rey Jr
1365. Saturn vs Psicosis
1366. Kidman vs Psicosis
1367. Psicosis vs Dragon
1368. Parka/Villano V/Ciclope vs Psicosis/Calo/Chavo Jr
1369. Jericho vs Iaukea
1370. Jericho vs Raven
Death of WCW Disc 1
1371. Hogan vs Sting
1372. Hogan vs Sting
1373. Traylor/Steiners vs Konnan/Norton/Bagwell
1374. Bret vs Flair
1375. Nash vs Traylor
1376. Outsiders vs Bloom/Enos
Death of WCW Disc 2
1377. Outsiders vs Steiners
1378. Sting vs Hogan
1379. Hogan/Nash vs Sting/Savage
1380. Giant/Savage/Sting vs Hogan/Outsiders
1381. Goldberg vs Renegade
Cruiserweights Disc 5
1382. Kidman vs Hayashi
1383. Kidman vs Lane
1384. Jericho vs Finlay
1385. LWO vs Chavo Jr/Lizmark/Parka/Ciclope
1386. Benoit/Malenko vs Wright/Disco
1387. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1388. Rey Jr vs Calo
1389. Jericho vs Kanyon
1390. Juvi vs Iaukea
1391. Jericho vs Psicosis
1392. Eddie vs Saturn
1393. Kidman vs Juvi
WWE Main Event 12/6/13
1394. The Miz vs Cody Rhodes
CZW High Stakes V
1395. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James
1396. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer
1397. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
1398. Beaver Boys vs Front
1399. Excellent/LuFisto vs Cherry/Parks
1400. Azrieal/Dickinson/OI4K vs Colon/Busick/Juicy Product
1401. Gulak vs Fox
WWE Main Event 19/6/13
1402. The Shield vs The Usos/Justin Gabriel
1403. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 26/6/13
1404. Dean Ambrose vs Christian
WWE Main Event 3/7/13
1405. Damien Sandow vs Christian
WWE Main Event 10/7/13
1406. Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 17/7/13
1407. Christian vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 24/7/13
1408. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
AAW Defining Moment 2013
1409. Cabana/Miller vs Lawrence/Crane
1410. ACH vs Rose
1411. KFM vs ZG
1412. Kingston vs Jacobs
1413. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
1414. Young vs Edwards
1415. Elgin vs Walker
1416. Hollister vs Cannon
Cruiserweights Disc 6
1417. Eddie vs Dean
1418. Kidman vs Chavo
1419. Jericho vs Eddie
1420. Eddie vs Saturn
1421. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1422. Dean vs Raven
1423. Kidman vs Jericho
1424. Rey Jr vs Dandy
1425. Juvi vs Hayashi
1426. Juvi vs Hayashi
1427. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1428. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1429. Kidman vs Chavo
1430. Eddie vs Raven
Cruiserweights Disc 7
1431. Kidman vs Juvi
1432. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1433. Bret vs Benoit
1434. Juvi vs Calo
1435. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1436. Benoit vs Smiley
1437. Kanyon vs Magnum
1438. Saturn vs Silver King
1439. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1440. Bret vs Dean
1441. Kidman vs Eddie
1442. Saturn vs Silver King
1443. Benoit vs Iaukea
1444. Kidman vs Eddie
Death of WCW Disc 3
1445. Savage vs Sting
1446. Goldberg vs Raven
1447. Hogan vs Savage
1448. Bagwell/Norton vs Rick Steiner/Luger
1449. The Outsiders vs Sting/Giant
Death of WCW Disc 4
1450. Luger/Nash vs Hogan/Giant
1451. Sting vs Giant
1452. Adams vs Giant
1453. DDP vs Savage
1454. Goldberg vs Hall
1455. Goldberg vs Hogan
Cruiserweights Disc 8
1456. Rey Jr vs Villano V
1457. Disco vs Silver King
1458. Benoit/Dean vs Scott/Steve Armstrong
1459. ***** Casas vs Dick Togo
1460. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1461. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1462. Benoit vs Kanyon
1463. Juvi/Eddie vs Kidman
1464. Eddie vs Villano V
1465. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1466. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1467. Disco vs Shiima
1468. Jericho vs Booker
WWE Main Event 31/7/13
1469. R-Truth vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 7/8/13
1470. The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos
WWE Main Event 14/8/13
1471. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 21/8/13
1472. The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 28/8/13
1473. The Prime Time Players vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 4/9/13
1474. The Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
SWE Crossing The Line
1475. Drew Gulak vs MK McKinnan
1476. Mark Haskins vs Drake Younger
1477. Stixx vs Soldier Ant
1478. El Ligero vs AR Fox vs Tommy End
1479. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
1480. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet

May 

OPW All Or Nothing
1481. Matt Tremont vs Jaka
1482. Amasis vs Sonjay Dutt
1483. Mascara Celestial vs Ophidian
1484. Scot Summers vs Chris Dickinson
WWE Main Event 11/9/13
1485. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 18/9/13
1486. Dolph Ziggler vs Curtis Axel 
WWE Main Event 25/9/13
1487. The Usos vs Big E Langston & Fandango
WWE Main Event 2/10/13
1488. Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
1489. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 9/10/13
1490. Zack Ryder vs Big E Langston
Cruiserweights Disc 9
1491. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Kaz Hayashi
1492. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1493. Nobunaga vs Saturn
1494. Finlay vs Booker
1495. Eddie/Juvi vs Rey Jr/Kidman
1496. Saturn vs Jericho
1497. Juvi/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1498. Psicosis vs Kidman
1499. Parka vs Booker
1500. Psicosis vs Juvi
1501. Parka vs Rey Jr
1502. Hayashi vs LeRoux
1503. Garza/Lizmark/Calo vs Juvi/King/Parka
1504. Booker vs Bret
1505. King vs Jericho
WWE Main Event 16/10/13
1506. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 23/10/13
1507. Goldust vs Seth Rollins
1508. Real Americans vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 30/10/13
1509. Kofi Kingston vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 6/11/13
1510. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
1511. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
WWE Main Event 13/11/13
1512. Natalya vs AJ Lee
WWE Main Event 20/11/13
1513. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 27/11/13
1514. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 4/12/13
1515. Goldust vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 11/12/13
1516. Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 18/12/13
1517. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 25/12/13
1518. The Bella Twins & Natalya vs AJ Lee, Tamina & Aksana
CZW Best of the Best XIII
1519. Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar vs Lucky tHURTeen
1520. Biff Busick vs Azrieal vs Caleb Konley
1521. Drake Younger vs Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher
1522. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey
1523. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
1524. Drake Younger vs AR Fox
1525. Juicy Product vs OI4K
1526. Drake Younger vs Biff Busick
WWE Main Event 3/10/12
1527. CM Punk vs Sheamus
WWE Main Event 10/10/12
1528. Big Show vs Randy Orton
Wrestling Is Heart Pulse
1529. Dale Patricks vs Arik Cannon
1530. Reed Bentley vs Billy Roc
1531. Green Ant & Mat Russo vs Mr Touchdown & Joe Pittman
WWE Main Event 17/10/12
1532. Kofi Kingston vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 24/10/12
1533. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
Wrestling Is Heart Circulate
1534. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak
1535. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly
1536. Gangrel & The Daywalkers vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Pride of Indiana
1537. Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs AC/DC
WWE Main Event 31/10/12
1538. Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio & Prime Time Players
WCW Cruiserweights Disc 10
1539. Finlay vs Super Calo
1540. Kidman vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1541. Kidman vs Lash LeRoux
1542. Benoit vs Hall
1543. Jericho vs Damien
1544. Rey Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1545. Lash LeRoux vs Super Calo
1546. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1547. Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg vs Calo/Dandy/Garza
1548. Benoit/Malenko vs Finlay/Taylor
1549. Lash LeRoux vs Chavo
1550. Konnan/Rey Jr vs Garza/Silver
1551. Chavo vs Ciclope
1552. Psicosis vs Villano V
1553. Rey Jr vs Nash
WWE Main Event 7/11/12
1554. Sheamus vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 14/11/12
1555. Team Hell No vs The Rhodes Scholars
ROH on Sinclair 23/2/13
1556. Matt Taven vs Tadarius Thomas
1557. The American Wolves & Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong & reDRagon
WWE NXT 1/1/14
1558. Emma vs Natalya
1559. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 8/1/14
1560. Bayley vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 15/1/14
1561. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/1/14
1562. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake
1563. Antonio Cesaro vs CJ Parker
1564. Natalya vs Summer Rae
1565. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
Death of WCW Disc 5
1566. DDP/Malone vs Hogan/Rodman
1567. DDP/Leno vs Hogan/Bischoff
1568. Goldberg vs Meng
1569. Konnan vs Jannetty
Death of WCW Disc 6
1570. Hennig vs Malenko
1571. Raven vs Saturn
1572. Kidman vs Juvi
1573. Hall vs Luger
1574. Goldberg vs Sting
1575. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano III/IV
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 11
1576. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano V/El Dandy
1577. Juvi vs Blitzkrieg
1578. Psicosis vs Garza
1579. Juvi vs Lenny Lane
1580. Kidman vs Psicosis
1581. Benoit vs Hart
1582. Kidman vs Chavo
1583. Blitzkrieg vs Hayashi
1584. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1585. Rey Jr/Konnan vs Juvi/Psicosis
1586. Kidman vs Jericho
1587. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1588. Booker vs Christian
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 12
1589. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1590. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1591. Juvi vs Vampiro
1592. Benoit/Malenko vs Raven/Saturn
1593. Kidman vs Blitzkrieg
1594. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1595. Chavo vs Hayashi
1596. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Raven/Saturn
1597. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1598. Benoit vs Raven
1599. Hak vs Whipwreck
1600. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1601. Kidman vs Psicosis
1602. Raven/Saturn vs Damian/Dandy
1603. Hak vs Bigelow
1995 Yearbook Disc 21
1604. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
1605. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Akira Taue
WWE NXT 29/1/14
1606. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 5/2/14
1607. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1608. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves
WWE Main Event 21/11/12
1609. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 28/11/12
1610. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1611. Mat Russo vs Chuck Taylor
1612. Arik Cannon/Darin Corbin vs The League
1613. Kentucky Buffet/Dave Vega vs Gangrel/Los Ice Creams
Wrestling Is Respect Rebirth
1614. Green Ant vs Mike Quackenbush
1615. Drew Gulak vs Leech Landa
1616. Ophidian vs Gran Akuma
1617. Delirious vs The Shard
Wrestling Is Respect 2
1618. Green Ant vs The Shard
1619. Rhett Titus vs Gran Akuma
1620. Jigsaw vs Delirious
1621. Drew Gulak vs Frank O'Rourke
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2013
1622. The Bravado Brothers vs Dos Ben Dejos
1623. Trent Barreta vs Rich Swann
EVOLVE 23
1624. Gentlemens Club vs Dos Ben Dejos
1625. Matt Jackson vs Caleb Konley
1626. Bravados vs Pieces of Hate
1627. Brian XL vs Earl Cooter
1628. Gulak vs Touchdown vs Strickland vs Dorado\
1629. Busick vs Chicago vs Alexander vs Green Ant
1630. Swann/Ricochet vs Gargano/Barreta
1631. Fox vs Nese
Shine 12
1632. Roxx/Darling vs West Coast Connection
1633. Bates vs CVE
1634. Kimberly vs Kimber Lee
1635. Havok vs Ivelisse vs Yim
1636. Bates vs CVE
1637. Santana vs Brandi Wine
1638. Santana/O'Neal vs Wine/Hosaka
1639. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
1640. Angelina Love vs Shanna
1641. Rain vs Havok
Wrestlemania XXX
1642. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
1643. The Shield vs Kane & The New Age Outlaws
1644. 30 Man Battle Royal
1645. Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker
1646. 14 Divas Title Match
1647. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 13
1648. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1649. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1650. Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1651. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1652. Vampiro vs Ciclope
1653. Kanyon vs Silver King
1654. Benoit/Malenko vs Saturn/Raven
1655. Kidman vs Juvi
1656. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1657. Kidman vs Psicosis
1658. Juvi vs Psicosis
1659. La Parka vs Damian
1660. Kidman vs Psicosis
1661. Hak vs Nash
1662. Hak vs Finlay
1663. Eddie vs Juvi
1995 Yearbook Disc 22
1664. Mayumi Ozaki vs Chigusa Nagayo
1665. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1666. Silver King vs Miguel Perez
WWE Main Event 5/12/12
1667. Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
1668. Antonio Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs R-Truth & Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT 12/2/14
1669. Bayley, Emma & Natalya vs Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1670. The Wyatt Family vs Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis
IPW UK Zack vs Hero
1671. Jonny Storm vs Mark Haskins vs Marty Scurll
1672. Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt
1673. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 14
1674. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1675. Eddie Guerrero vs La Parka
1676. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1677. Kaz Hayashi vs El Dandy
1678. Finlay vs Ciclope
1679. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1680. Juventud Guerrera vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
1681. Chris Benoit vs Kanyon
1682. Benoit/Malenko/Saturn vs Eddie/Psicosis/Juvi
1683. Kidman vs Whipwreck
1684. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1685. Rey Jr/Eddie vs Juvi/Psicosis
1686. Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
1687. Vampiro vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1688. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1689. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
CZW To Infinity 
1690. MASADA vs Chris Dickinson
1691. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
1692. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde
1693. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1694. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick
EVOVLE 24
1695. Four Way Freestyle
1696. M.Jackson vs Strickland
1697. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
1698. Alexander vs Nese
1699. Barreta vs Chicago
1700. Barreta vs Konley
1701. Four Way Tag Match
1702. Gulak vs Busick
1703. Gargano vs Swann
1704. Ricochet vs Fox
WWE NXT 19/2/14
1705. Emma vs Summer Rae
1706. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT ARRIVAL
1707. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1708. Paige vs Emma
1709. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE Extreme Rules 2014
1710. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
1711. The Shield vs Evolution
1712. Paige vs Tamina 
1713. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
NOAH 6/8/00
1714. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
Toryumon 24/8/00
1715. SUWA vs Dragon Kid
New Japan 12/9/00
1716. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs Jushin Liger & Shinya Makabe
New Japan 9/10/00
1717. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1718. Candice LeRae vs Shane Strickland
1719. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1720. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
Shine 13
1721. Su Yung vs La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix vs Xandra Bale
1722. Nikki Roxx vs Leah Von Dutch
1723. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1724. Valkyrie vs Kong/Havok
1725. Rain vs Angelina Love
WWE Main Event 12/12/12
1726. Ryback vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 19/12/12
1727. Team Hell No vs Team Rhodes Scholars
WWE Main Event 26/12/12
1728. Battle Royal
Shine 14
1729. Mia Yim vs Savannah Summers vs Shanna
1730. Nikki Storm vs Nikki Roxx
1731. Kimberly vs Mercedes Martinez
1732. GGG vs Allysin Kay & Ivelisse
1733. Amazing Kong vs Madison Eagles
1734. Saraya Knight vs Jessicka Havok
1735. Rain vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
Dragon Gate USA Open The Golden Gate 2013
1736. Eita vs SDS
1737. Rosas vs Cage
1738. Fox vs Chuckie T vs Davis
1739. Susumu/Saito vs Swann/Gargano
1740. Bucks vs DUF
1741. Morrison vs Tozawa
WWE Main Event 8/1/14
1742. The Real Americans vs Truth and Consequences
1743. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 22/1/14
1744. The Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alica Fox
WWE Main Event 12/2/14
1745. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matodores & Sin Cara
WWE Main Event 19/2/14
1746. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara
Best of the WCW Cruiserweights Disc 15
1747. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1748. Hayashi vs Kidman
1749. Psicosis vs Benoit
1750. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1751. Hayashi vs Dandy
1752. Chavo/Eddie/Kidman vs Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg
1753. Malenko vs Benoit
1754. Blitzkrieg vs Kidman
1755. Benoit vs Malenko
1756. Saturn vs Eddie
1757. Parka/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1758. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Psicosis/Juvi
1759. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1760. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1761. Psicosis vs Kidman
1762. Parka/Juvi/Psicosis vs Silver King/Villano IV & V
1763. Blitzkrieg vs Malenko
1764. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1765. Kidman vs Rey Jr
Death of WCW Discs 7 & 8
1766. Hart/Hogan vs Sting/Warrior
1767. nWo Wolfpac vs nWo Black & White
1768. Hogan vs Warrior
1769. Goldberg vs DDP
1770. Kidman vs Juvi
1771. Nash vs Wrath
1772. Flair vs Bischoff
1773. Goldberg vs Nash
1774. Flair vs Bischoff
1995 Yearbook Disc 23
1775. Bret Hart vs Jean Pierre Lafitte
1776. Keiji Muto vs Junji Hirata
1777. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1778. Keiji Muto vs Nobuhiko Takada
1779. Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Undertaker, Shawn Michaels & Diesel
Seabs Best of 2001 Disc 1
1780. Chris Jericho & The Dudleys vs Angle, Edge & Christian
1781. Steve Austin vs William Regal
1782. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
1783. Austin, Rock & Undertaker vs Angle, Kane & Rikishi
1784. Edge & Christian vs The Dudleys
1785. Benoit vs Jericho
1786. Angle vs HHH
Death of WCW Discs 9 & 10
1787. Nash vs Hogan
1788. Rock vs Foley
1789. Kidman vs Juvi vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1790. Goldberg vs Hall
1791. David Flair vs Bischoff
1792. Bret Hart vs Piper
1793. Hart vs Sasso
1794. Malenko & Benoit vs Horace & Brian Adams
1995 Yearbook Discs 24 & 25
1795. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1796. Kawada vs Albright
1797. Misawa vs Kobashi
1798. Hayabusa/Matsunaga vs W*ING/Tanaka
Death of WCW Discs 11 & 12
1799. Scott Steiner vs DDP
1800. Hall vs Piper
1801. Flair vs Hogan
1802. Bret Hart vs Booker
1803. Nash vs Rey Jr
1804. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1805. Flair vs Goldberg
1806. Nash vs Rey Jr
1807. Hogan vs Flair
1808. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1809. Flair vs Rey Jr
1810. DDP vs Hogan
1811. Hak vs Whipwreck
WWE Main Event 26/2/14
1812. The Brotherhood, Los Matadores & El Torito vs RybAxel & 3MB
WWE Main Event 4/3/14
1813. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
1814. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
WWE NXT 5/3/14
1815. Adrian Neville vs Camacho
1816. Charlotte vs Emma
1817. Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves
Death of WCW Discs 13 & 14
1818. Goldberg vs Sting vs Hulk Hogan vs DDP
1819. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1820. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg
1821. DDP vs Goldberg
1822. Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko & Kidman vs Raven, Saturn & Rey Mysterio Jr
1823. Sting vs DDP
1824. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash vs Sting vs DDP
1825. Ric Flair vs DDP
1826. Charles Robinson vs Gorgeous George
1827. David Flair vs Erik Watts
1995 Yearbook Discs 26 & 27
1828. Hayabusa, W*ING Kanemura & Masato Tanaka vs The Gladiator, Hisakatsu Oya & Super Leather
1829. Jushin Liger vs Barry Houston
1830. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
1831. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1832. Yoji Anjoh & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
1833. Devil Masami & Mayumi Ozaki vs Fukuoka & KAORU
Death of WCW Discs 15 & 16
1834. Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
1835. DDP & Bigelow vs Benoit & Flair
1836. Booker T vs Barbarian
1837. Eddie Guerrero vs Juventud Guerrera
1838. Kevin Nash vs David Flair
1839. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1840. Junkyard Hardcore Invitational
1841. Steve Regal vs Kidman
1842. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
1843. Sting vs Ric Flair
1844. Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman
C*4 Worlds Finest 2013
1845. The Afterparty vs Team Decadence
1846. Shayne Hawke vs Alex Vega vs Mike Rollins vs Cheech
1847. Alessandro Del Bruno vs John Greed vs Michael Von Payton
1848. Ryan Rogan vs Shane Sabre
1849. Checkmate vs 3.0
1850. Sebastian Suave vs Shane Strickland
1851. Twiggy vs Brandon Slayer
1852. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
1853. Scotty O'Shea vs Mike Bailey vs Shayne Hawke vs Alessandro Del Bruno
St. Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1854. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
1855. Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico
1856. Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn
1857. Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards
1858. ACH vs Shane Hollister
1859. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH vs Billy McNeil vs Davey Richards vs Gerald James vs Evan Gelistico
Death of WCW Discs 17 & 18
1860. Hulk Hogan vs Kevin Nash
1861. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1862. Sid vs Saturn
1863. Al Green vs Barry Horowitz
1864. DDP vs Goldberg
1865. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1866. Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart vs Lex Luger & Sting
1867. Sting vs Chris Benoit
1868. Dale Torborg vs The Maestro
1995 Yearbook Disc 28
1869. Manami Toyota vs Dynamite Kansai
1870. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1871. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1872. Hashimoto & Hirata vs Tenzan & Chono
1873. Keiji Muto vs Shiro Koshinaka
Death of WCW Discs 19 & 20
1874. Bret Hart vs Sting
1875. La Parka vs Buff Bagwell
1876. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1877. Goldberg vs Sid
1878. Goldberg vs Sting
1879. DDP vs David Flair
1880. The Outsiders vs Three Women
1881. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1882. Madusa vs Evan Karagias
1883. Brian Knobbs vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1884. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1885. Pinata on a Pole Match
1886. Chris Benoit vs Scott Hall
1887. Kimberly vs David Flair
1888. Goldberg vs Sid
1889. Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit
AIW Girls Night Out 9
1890. Annie Social vs Jewells Malone
1891. Jenny Rose vs Santana Garrett
1892. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs Team Double J
1893. Heidi Lovelace vs Angel Dust vs Melanie Cruise
1894. Leah Von Dutch vs Mickie Knuckles
1895. Sassy Stephie vs Savannah Summers
1896. Taeler Hendrix vs Marti Belle
1897. Nikki Storm vs Kimber Lee
1898. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs Veda Scott & Shanna
CZW World Triangle League Night 1
1899. Ricochet vs Drew Gulak
1900. Drake Younger vs Big Van Walter
1901. Robert Dreissker vs Jonathan Gresham
1902. Toby Blunt & Axel Dieter Jr vs Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl
1903. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kim Ray
1904. AR Fox vs Zack Sabre Jr
CZW World Triangle League Night 2
1905. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jonathan Gresham
1906. Davey Richards vs Freddy Stahl
1907. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Drake Younger
1908. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
1909. Yuko Miyamoto vs Bad Bones
1910. Ricochet vs AR Fox
Death of WCW Discs 21, 22, 23 & 24
1911. Evan Karagias vs Saturn
1912. Bret Hart vs Jeff Jarrett
1913. Goldberg & Sid vs The Outsiders
1914. Jerry Only vs Dr Death
1915. The Outsiders vs Benoit & Bret Hart vs Sid & Goldberg
1916. Dr Death & Oklahoma vs Vampiro & Jerry Only
1917. The Outsiders vs Bret Hart & Goldberg
1918. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1919. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1920. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
1921. Bret Hart vs Goldust (Dustin Runnels I guess, think i fucked up writing it down)
1922. David Flair & Crowbar vs Scott Steiner & Kevin Nash
1923. Chavo Guerrero & PG-13 vs Three Count
1924. Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
1925. Jeff Jarrett vs Jimmy Snuka
1926. Bret Hart vs Kevin Nash
1927. Oklahoma vs Madusa
1928. Chris Benoit vs Sid
1929. Sid vs Kevin Nash
1930. Don Harris vs Kevin Nash vs Sid
1931. DDP vs The Machine
1932. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac
1933. Chris Benoit vs Triple H
1934. Triple H/X-Pac/Malenko/Saturn/Benoit vs Rock/Cactus/Rikishi/Too Cool
1935. The Wall vs Kiss Demon
1936. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Jeff Jarrett
1937. The Dog vs Norman Smiley
1938. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair
1939. TAFKA Prince Iaukea vs Michael Modest
1940. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs Sting & Vampiro
1941. Hulk Hogan vs The Wall

June
CZW World Triangle League Night 3
1942. AR Fox vs Drew Gulak
1943. Robert Dreissker vs Yuko Miyamoto
1944. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
1945. Jonathan Gresham vs Bad Bones
1946. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter
CZW World Triangle League Night 4
1947. Drake Younger vs Yuko Miyamoto
1948. Freddy Stahl vs Drew Gulak
1949. Sumerian Death Squad vs Ricochet & AR Fox
1950. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonathan Gresham
1995 Yearbook Disc 29
1951. Gran Naniwa vs Damien 666
1952. Jushin Liger vs Damien 666
1953. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
1954. Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Otani
1955. Jushin Liger vs Ultimo Dragon
1956. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1957. Jushin Liger vs Gedo
1958. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1959. Dave Finlay vs 2 Cold Scorpio
1960. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1961. Megumi Kudo & Aja Kong vs Combat Toyoda & Bison Kimura
AIW Girls Night Out 10
1962. Kimber Lee vs Santana Garrett
1963. Jody D'Milo vs Jasmin
1964. Sassy Stephie vs Jewells Malone
1965. Melanie Cruise vs Angel Dust
1966. Social Network vs Bale & Bates
1967. Shanna vs Savannah vs LVD
1968. Jenny Rose vs Mickie Knuckles
1969. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1970. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott
Death of WCW Discs 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 & 30
1971. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
1972. Sting vs DDP
1973. Norman Smiley & Meng vs Terry Funk & Hugh Morrus vs Finlay & Brian Knobbs
1974. Mike Awesome vs Taz
1975. Scott Steiner vs Sting
1976. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1977. Chris Jericho vs Triple H
1978. DDP vs Mike Awesome
1979. Kidman vs Hulk Hogan
1980. Eric Bischoff vs David Arquette
1981. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1982. Vampiro vs Sting
1983. Jarrett & Bischoff vs DDP & Arquette
1984. Hogan vs Awesome
1985. Jarrett vs Arquette vs DDP
1986. Funk vs Smiley
1987. DDP vs Awesome
1988. Sting vs Jarrett
1989. Awesome vs Sting
1990. Vampiro vs Sting
1991. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
1992. Funk vs Candido
1993. Goldberg vs Tank Abbott
1994. Russo vs Ric Flair
1995. Vampiro vs Sting
1996. Vampiro vs Demon
1997. Three Count vs Perfect Event
1998. Three Count vs Jung Dragons
1999. Filthy Animals vs Storm & Kidman
2000. Hogan vs Jarrett
2001. Goldberg vs Nash
2002. Storm vs Vito
2003. Franchise vs Kidman
2004. Booker vs Storm
2005. Kanyon vs Bagwell
2006. Booker vs Jarrett
2007. Booker vs Nash
1995 Yearbook Disc 30
2008. Hayabusa, Sasuke & Nakagawa vs Delfin, Fuji & Michinoku
2009. Megumi Kudo vs Shark Tsuchiya
2010. Psicosis & Halloween vs Leon ***** & Ultraman
2011. Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Otani
Dragon Gate USA REVOLT! 2013
2012. Chuck Taylor vs Arik Cannon
2013. Fray
2014. Eita vs Rich Swann
2015. Samuray Del Sol vs AR Fox
2016. Tozawa vs Callihan
2017. Saito/Susumu vs Young Bucks
SWE Unlucky For Some
2018. Kenbai vs Zack Sabre Jr
2019. El Ligero vs Davey Richards
2020. Ultimo Dragon & Mark Haskins vs Stixx & Max Angelus
2021. The Pope vs Marty Scurll
2022. Davey Richards & Michael Elgin vs Project Ego
Death of WCW Disc 31
2023. Lance Storm vs General Rection
2024. Jeff Jarrett vs Mike Awesome
2025. Booker T vs Vince Russo
2026. Elix Skipper vs Mike Sanders & Kevin Nash
WWE NXT Takeover
2027. Adam Rose vs Camacho
2028. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
2029. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
2030. Charlotte vs Natalya
2031. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
Death of WCW Disc 32
2032. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons
2033. Crowbar vs Vampiro
2034. Sting vs Jeff Jarrett
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 2
2035. Royal Rumble Match
2036. The Dudleys vs The Hardys
Death of WCW Discs 33 & 34
2037. The Perfect Event vs Nash & DDP
2038. Chavo Jr vs Mike Sanders
2039. Helms & Moore vs The Jung Dragons vs Knoble & Karagias
2040. DDP & Nash vs The Perfect Event
2041. Chavo Jr vs Jamie Knoble
2042. Nash & DDP vs The Natural Born Thrillers
2043. Mike Modest vs Christopher Daniels
2044. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons, Jamie Knoble & Evan Karagias
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 3
2045. Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero
2046. Angle, Edge & Christian vs The Rock, Taker & Kane
2047. Trish vs Stephanie McMahon
DGUSA Heat 2013
2048. Swann vs Cannon
2049. Davis vs Younger
2050. Taylor vs Eita
2051. Gargano vs Kendrick
2052. SDS vs Saito
2053. Callihan vs Susumu
2054. Tozawa/Fox vs Young Bucks
Death of WCW Disc 35 & 36
2055. Buff Bagwell vs Brian Adams
2056. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Rey Mysterio Jr
2057. Dusty Rhodes vs Jeff Jarrett
2058. Three Count vs Filthy Animals
2059. Skipper/Romeo vs Kidman/Mysterio Jr
2060. Jung Dragons vs Air Paris & AJ Styles
2061. Helms/Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Chavo/Romeo/Skipper
2062. Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Romeo/Skipper
2063. Ric Flair vs Sting
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 4
2064. Vince McMahon/Trish Stratus vs William Regal/Stephanie McMahon
2065. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
2066. Edge/Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 5, 6 & 7
2067. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2068. Raven vs Big Show vs Kane
2069. Triple H vs Undertaker
2070. Steve Austin vs The Rock
2071. Austin/HHH/Edge/Christian vs Undertaker/Kane/Hardys
2072. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2073. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2074. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2075. Triple H vs Undertaker
PWG Matt Rushmore
2076. B-Boy/Mack vs Rosas/Avalon
2077. Steen vs ACH
2078. Taylor/Trent vs Fox/Swann
2079. Cage vs Ciampa vs Nese vs Younger
2080. Strong vs Gargano
2081. Bucks vs LeRae/Ryan
2082. O'Reilly vs Cole
Progress Wrestling Chapter One
2083. El Ligero vs Noam Dar
2084. Mike Mason vs Colt Cabana
2085. Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr
2086. Cruz vs Ligero vs Scurll vs Mason
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013
2087. Swann vs Kendrick
2088. Six Way Freestyle
2089. Reed vs Ryze
2090. Davis vs Trent?
2091. EITA/Tomahawk vs Smash Brothers
2092. Ricochet vs Tozawa
2093. Uhaa vs Callihan
2094. Bucks vs CIMA/Fox
2095. Gargano vs Shingo
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013
2096. Nese vs Soldier Ant
2097. Reed vs Konley
2098. Smash Brothers vs DUF
2099. Kendrick vs Taylor
2100. 7 Way Ladder Match
2101. Cassidy vs Davis
2102. CIMA/EITA/Tomahawk vs Gargano/Ricochet/Swann
2103. Shingo vs Akira Tozawa
CZW Prelude to Violence IV
2104. Gulak vs Williams
2105. Excellent vs Whitmer
2106. Neveah/Havok vs Lee/LuFisto
2107. Strickland vs Conley
2108. Juicy vs Ben Dejos
2109. Busick vs Havoc
2110. OI4K vs Fox/Swann
2111. Hyde vs Mathis
NOAH 23/7/11
2112. Edwards/Delirious/ZSJ vs Evans/Genba/Aero
2113. Kotoge/Harada vs Ricky & Rocky Marvin
2114. KENTA/Kanemaru vs Takaiwa/Namiguchi
2115. Nakajima/Kajiwara vs Suzuki/Aoki
2116. Sugiura vs Sasaki
2117. Bernard/Anderson vs Yoshie/Morishima
2118. Akiyama/Saito vs Kobashi/Shiozaki
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 8/9
2119. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2120. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs Edge & Christian
2121. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit
2122. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
2123. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
Progress Wrestling Chapter 6
2124. El Ligero vs Ricochet
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 10
2125. Rhyno vs Test
2126. Jeff Hardy vs Mike Awesome
2127. Chris Jericho vs Booker T
NOAH 10/7/11
2128. Takayama/KENTA/Genba vs Sano/Ishimori/Aoki
2129. Akiyama vs Nakajima
2130. Sasaki vs Morishima
2131. Suzuki vs Kanemaru
2132. Shiozaki vs Sugiura
NOAH 6/8/11
2133. Ogawa vs ZSJ
2134. KENTA/Kanemaru/Genba VS Suzuki/Aoki/Ishimori
2135. Go Shiozaki vs Jun Akiyama 
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 11
2136. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
2137. RVD vs Tajiri
2138. Booker T vs Undertaker
WWE Payback 2014
2139. Sheamus vs Cesaro
2140. RVD vs Wade Barrett
2141. Wyatt vs Cena
2142. Alicia Fox vs Paige
2143. Evolution vs The Shield
CZW Tournament of Death XIII
2144. Numazawa vs Lucky
2145. Aero vs MASADA
2146. Havoc vs Takeda
2147. Tremont vs Kasai
2148. James vs Gacy
2149. Lucky vs MASADA
2150. Kasai vs Havoc
2151. Gulak/Sozio vs Juicy
2152. Moore vs Mathis
2153. Kasai vs MASADA
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 12
2154. Kurt Angle vs RVD
2155. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
DGUSA Bushido Code of the Warrior 2013
2156. Nation vs Jigsaw
2157. Six Way Freestyle
2158. Davis vs Taylor
2159. Gargano vs Swann
2160. EITA vs Trent?
2161. Tozawa vs Nese
2162. Fox/CIMA/Tomahawk vs Ricochet/Bucks
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013
2163. Davis vs Taylor
2164. Strickland vs Konley
2165. Nese vs Uhaa
2166. 8 Man Chikara Tribute Tag
2167. EITA vs CIMA vs Tomahawk vs Tozawa
2168. Gargano vs Tozawa
2169. Fox vs Trent?
2170. Fox vs Trent?
2171. Bucks vs ICMG
2172. Gargano vs Tozawa
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 13
2173. The Rock vs Lance Storm
2174. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle
2175. Lance Storm vs Jeff Hardy
2176. The Dudley Boyz vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Hurricane & Lance Storm vs Big Show & Spike Dudley
Progress Chapter Nine
2177. Dave Mastiff vs Tommy End
2178. Mark Haskins vs Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
2179. Rampage Brown vs Doug Williams
NOAH 30/7/11
2180. Ricky & Rocky Marvin vs Jack Evans & Aero Star
2181. Taue & Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Delirious
2182. Eddie Edwards vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
2183. Sugiura & Yone vs. Sasaki & Miyahara
2184. Nakajima, Kajiwara, Kenou & Kenbai vs. Kotoge, Harada, Takizawa & Sabre Jr.
2185. Shiozaki, Morishima & Taniguchi vs. Akiyama, Saito & Sano
2186. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
New Japan 8/6/11
2187. Jado vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2188. Prince Devitt vs Koji Kanemoto
2189. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
2190. Gedo vs Great Sasuke
2191. Ryusuke Taguchi vs TAKA Michinoku
2192. Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Liger

July

Package Piledrive Everybody Best of Kevin Steen 3 Disc Set
2193. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
2194. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
2195. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin
2196. Kevin Steen vs Ian Rotten
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 14 & 15
2197. RVD vs Jericho
2198. Rhyno vs Jeff Hardy
2199. RVD vs Jericho
2200. Angle vs RVD
2201. Austin vs Angle
Davey Richards Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set
2202. Richards vs Generico vs Kozina
2203. Richards vs Rod Steel
2204. Richards & Whitmer vs Up In Smoke
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 16
2205. RVD vs Angle
2206. Edge vs Christian
2207. Angle vs Rhyno
Zero1 14/6/11
2208. KAMIKAZE/Ueda/David vs Sato/Kakinuma/Slex
2209. Hidaka/Togo/FUNAKI vs Tanaka/Hayato/Sawa
2210. Sai vs Hussein
2211. Akebono/Nagashima vs Otani/Hashimoto
Progress Wrestling Chapter 10
2212. Project Ego vs Mad Man Manson & Grado
2213. Doug Williams vs Nathan Cruz
Shimmer Volume 57
2214. Santana Garrett vs Rhia O'Reilly
2215. Melanie Cruise vs Xandra Bale
2216. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2217. CVE/Veda/Shazza vs Saraya/Allysin/Taylor
2218. Thunderkitty vs Sassy Stephie
2219. Athena vs Kimber Lee
2220. Jessie McKay vs Mercedes Martinez
2221. Kana vs Kalamity
2222. Danger/Bates vs Melissa/Hamada
2223. Madison Eagles vs Courtney Rush
2224. Skater/Nakagawa vs Canadian Ninjas
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 17-20
2225. Edge vs RVD
2226. RVD vs Edge
2227. Edge vs Christian
2228. Jericho vs Angle
2229. RVD vs Taker
2230. Taker vs Angle
2231. Rock/RVD vs Jericho/Dudleys
2232. Edge vs Angle
2233. Taker vs RVD
2234. Jericho vs Austin
Beyond Wrestling We Care A Lot
2235. Biff Busick vs Eddie Edwards
2236. Pinkie Sanchez vs Johnny Cockstrong
Michinoku Pro 5/11/11
2237. KAGETORA vs Kinya Oyanagi
2238. Ken45 vs Kei Sato
2239. Rasse vs Yapper Man 1
2240. Manjimaru vs Daichi Sasaki
2241. Yapper Man 2 vs Takeshi Minamino
2242. Kesen Numajiro vs Shu Sato
2243. Taro Nohashi vs Great Sasuke
2244. Kenbai vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2245. Kenou vs Rui Hyugaji
Dragon Gate UK Invasion 3
2246. Tozawa vs Kid
2247. Gamma vs Tanizaki
2248. Scurll/Haskins/Lion vs CIMA/Doi/Hulk
2249. Yoshino vs Yokosuka
2250. PAC vs Shingo
Michinoku Pro 11/12/11
2251. Kinya Oyanagi vs Daichi Sasaki
2252. Jinsei Shinzaki & Kesen Numajiro vs Ultimo Dragon & Rasse
2253. Takeshi Minamino & Manjimaru vs. Yapper Man #1 & Yapper Man #2
2254. Kenou & ken45° & Kenbai vs. Fujita "Jr." Hayato & Rui Hyugaji & Taro Nohashi
2255. Atsushi Onita & Great Sasuke vs. Shu Sato & Kei Sato
DGUSA Fearless 2013
2256. Davis vs Cooter
2257. Konley/Everett vs Walters/Busick
2258. Chuck Taylor vs Trent?
2259. AR Fox vs Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant vs Shane Strickland
2260. Ricochet vs Swann
2261. Nese vs Susumu
2262. Gargano vs Mochizuki
2263. Bucks vs Bravados
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013
2264. Jon Davis vs Steven Walters
2265. Touchdown vs Cottonbelly
2266. Taylor vs Susumu
2267. Konley/Everett vs Fire/Jigsaw vs Bravados
2268. Nese vs Ricochet
2269. Swann vs Trent
2270. Fox/Mochizuki vs Bucks
2271. Gargano vs Hero
NOAH 13/6/11
2272. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Takashi Sugiura, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori
DG UK Shingo vs Yokosuka 3
2273. Hulk vs Lion
2274. Tozawa vs Tanizaki
2275. Yoshino vs Doi
2276. Scurll/Haskins vs CIMA/Gamma
2277. PAC vs Dragon Kid
2278. Shingo vs Yokosuka
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 21
2279. Steve Austin vs Booker T
2280. Chris Jericho vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle
Dragon Gate UK Dragon Gate vs UK
2281. Gamma vs Mad Man Manson
2282. CIMA vs Lion Kid
2283. Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino vs Naoki Tanizaki & BxB Hulk vs Martin Kirby & Joey Hayes
2284. Akira Tozawa vs Marty Scurll
2285. PAC vs Susumu Yokosuka
2286. Shingo vs Mark Haskins
New Japan 29/5/11
2287. TJP vs Jado
2288. Prince Devitt vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2289. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Great Sasuke
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 1
2290. Ultimo Guerrero vs Mistico 
ROH on Sinclair 2/3/13
2291. The Flatliners vs Steve Corino & Rhino
2292. Vinny Marseglia vs Grizzly Redwood
2293. Grizzly Redwood vs Kevin Steen
2294. The Briscoes vs WGTT
ROH on Sinclair 9/3/13
2295. Rhett Titus vs Eddie Edwards
2296. Mia Yim vs MsChif
2297. Matt Hardy vs Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 16/3/13
2298. Tadarius Thomas & ACH vs The American Wolves
2299. BJ Whitmer vs QT Marshall
2300. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 2
2301. Mistico vs Averno
NOAH 18/6/11
2302. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Bison Smith, Roderick Strong & Bobby Fish
Revolution Pro UK Uprising 2013
2303. Michael Elgin vs Noam Dar
2304. Prince Devitt vs Ricochet
2305. Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards
2306. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Marty Scurll
Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6 Art of War
2307. Johnny Gargano vs Paul London
WWE Money In The Bank 2014
2308. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2309. Paige vs Naomi
2310. Seth Rollins vs RVD vs Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Dean Ambrose
2311. Layla vs Summer Rae
2312. John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt vs Cesaro vs Sheamus vs Kane vs Alberto Del 

Rio
ROH on Sinclair 23/3/13
2313. Silas Young vs Michael Elgin
2314. Charlie Haas vs Grizzly Redwood
2315. Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole
TNA Slammiversary 2014
2316. Seiya Sanada vs Crazzy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Tiger Uno vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards
2317. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
2318. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
2319. Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Bobby Lashley
NOAH 29/6/11
2320. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Kotaro Suzuki, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori 
ROH on Sinclair 30/3/13
2321. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs Rhett Titus & Cliff Compton
2322. Mike Mondo vs Jimmy Jacobs
2323. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Matt Hardy, Rhino & Steve Corino
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set
2324. Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi
wXw Slam Mania
2325. Freddy Stahl vs Michael Elgin
2326. Bad Bones vs Emil Sitoci
2327. Karsten Beck vs Colt Cabana
2328. Tommy End vs Freddy Stahl
ROH on Sinclair 6/4/13
2329. Mike Sydal & Adam Page vs ACH & Tadarius Thomas
2330. Scarlett Bordeaux vs Athena vs Cherry Bomb vs MsChif
2331. Pepper Parks vs Roderick Strong
2332. Forever Hooligans vs reDRagon
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 4
2333. Mistico vs Perro Aguayo
AAW War Is Coming 2013
2334. FIST vs C&C Wrestle Factory
2335. Irish Airborne vs Lethal Weapons
2336. Zero Gravity vs FIST
2337. Irish Airborne vs Prince Ali & Juntai Miller
2338. Eddie Kingston vs Shane Hollister
SWE 3AS End Game
2339. Martin Kirby vs El Ligero
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 5
2340. Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon
NOAH 26/6/11
2341. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano
2342. Takeshi Morishima vs Shuhei Taniguchi
2343. Kensuke Sasaki vs Bison Smith
2344. Kotaro Suzuki vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 6
2345. William Regal vs Chris Benoit
New Japan 7/6/11
2346. Fujita Jr Hayato vs TJP
2347. Jado vs Kenny Omega
2348. Davey Richards vs Koji Kanemoto
2349. Kota Ibushi vs Great Sasuke
NWA Smoky Moutain The Big One Richards vs Owens
2350. Jason Kincaid vs Kyle O'Reilly
2351. Davey Richards vs Chase Owens
New Japan 10/6/11
2352. Kenny Omega, Daisuke Sasaki & TJP vs KUSHIDA, Mascara Dorada & Hiromu Takahashi
2353. Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards
2354. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Prince Devitt
2355. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 1
2356. Chris Benoit vs William Regal
AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament
2357. Jollyville vs Team UK
2358. Youthanazia vs Submission Squad
2359. Hooligans vs Hope/Change
2360. Nixon vs Sex Bob-Ombs
2361. Allysin Kay vs MsChif
2362. Jollyville vs Youthanazia
2363. Nixon vs Hooligans
2364. Gargano vs Gresham
2365. Jollyville vs Nixon
2366. UMB vs All Ego
2367. Elgin vs Alexander
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 2
2368. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
Dragon Gate Memorial Gate 25/3/12
2369. Eita/Watanabe/Tominaga vs Super Shisa/Shisa Boy/Kotoka
2370. Onita vs Stalker 
2371. Mondai Ryu/Fake Tanizaki vs Fujii/Gamma
2372. PAC/Swann vs Yoshino/Doi
2373. Ricochet vs Kzy
2374. Susumu/KAGETORA vs YAMATO/Shingo
2375. Ryo Saito/Kanda/Genki vs Tozawa/Hulk/Kong vs CIMA/Mochizuki/Dragon Kid
WSU United
2376. Shanna vs Hania The Howling Huntress
2377. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2378. Neveah vs Brittany Blake
2379. LuFisto vs Mickie Knuckles
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Discs 3/4/5/6
2380. Daniels & Styles vs LAX
2381. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
2382. John Cena vs Edge
2383. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle
2384. Mecha Mummy vs Minoru Suzuki
New Japan 21/7/14
2385. Tomohiro Ishii vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2386. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows ***
2387. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2388. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata ***1/4
2389. Minoru Suzuki vs Toru Yano DUD
2390. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito **3/4
2391. Togi Makabe vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2392. Tomoaki Honma vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/4
2393. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Katsuyori Shibata ****1/4
2394. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles ***3/4
New Japan 23/7/14
2395. Tomohiro Ishii vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2396. Bad Luck Fale vs Shelton Benjamin **1/2
2397. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hirooki Goto ***
2398. Lance Archer vs Tetsuya Naito **
2399. Tomoaki Honma vs Yuji Nagata ***
2400. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***3/4
2401. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano **1/2
2402. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan ***
2403. Karl Anderson vs Togi Makabe **3/4
2404. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows **3/4
2006 MOTYC Set Disc 7
2405. Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels
New Japan 25/7/14
2406. Doc Gallows vs Tomoaki Honma **1/2
2407. Lance Archer vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2408. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2409. Tomohiro Ishii vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2410. Tetsuya Naito vs Toru Yano ***
2411. Katsuyori Shibata vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***
2412. Bad Luck Fale vs Yuji Nagata ***
2413. Minoru Suzuki vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2414. Satoshi Kojima vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/2
2415. Togi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/2
New Japan 26/7/14
2416. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2417. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith Jr **1/2
2418. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2419. Toru Yano vs Hirooki Goto DUD
2420. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma ****
2421. Lance Archer vs Togi Makabe ***
2422. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata ***3/4
2423. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2424. Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/4
2425. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata ***3/4 
EVOLVE 25
2426. Anthony Nese vs Trent?
2427. FRAY
2428. Ricochet vs Hero
2429. Bucks/Swann vs Bravados/Gargano
2430. Fox vs Richards
WWE Superstars 4/1/13
2431. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Superstars 11/1/13
2432. The Miz vs Tensai
WWE Superstars 18/1/13
2433. Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty
WWE Superstars 25/1/13
2434. Kofi Kingston vs JTG
WWE Superstars 1/2/13
2435. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 7/2/13
2436. Damien Sandow vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 15/2/13
2437. Kaitlyn vs Natalya
New Japan 28/7/14
2438. Doc Gallows vs Tomohiro Ishii ***
2439. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Lance Archer *** 
2440. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2441. Yujiro Takahashi vs Minoru Suzuki **1/2
2442. Karl Anderson vs Toru Yano **1/2
2443. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2444. AJ Styles vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2445. Bad Luck Fale vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2446. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tomoaki Honma ***1/4
2447. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito ****
All Japan 19/6/11
2448. Shuji Kondo vs KAI
2449. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya
2450. Suwama vs Yuji Nagata

AUGUST

Shimmer Volume 58
2451. Portia Perez vs Thunderkitty
2452. Santana Garrett vs Sassy Stephie
2453. Jessicka Havok vs Mary Lee Rose
2454. Nikki Storm vs Su Yung
2455. Mercedes Martinez vs Veda Scott
2456. Hikaru Shida vs Mia Yim
2457. Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs MsEerie
2458. Cheerleader Melissa vs Leva Bates
2459. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Saraya Knight
2460. Nicole Matthews vs Madison Eagles
2461. 3G vs LuFisto & Kana
New Japan 31/7/14 Day 6
2462. Bad Luck Fale vs Doc Gallows **
2463. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Yuji Nagata **1/2
2464. Togi Makabe vs Yujiro Takahashi **
2465. Satoshi Kojima vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2466. Karl Anderson vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2467. Minoru Suzuki vs Lance Archer **3/4
2468. Shelton Benjamin vs Shinsuke Nakamura **3/4
2469. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2470. Toru Yano vs Kazuchika Okada **1/4
2471. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4
All Japan 18/7/11
2472. Yuji Okabayashi & Ryuichi Kawakami vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue
2473. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Manabu Soya
All Japan 31/7/11
2474. KAI vs Minoru
2475. Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
New Japan 1/8/14 Day 7
2476. Shelton Benjamin vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2477. Toru Yano vs Lance Archer **
2478. Yujiro Takahashi vs Karl Anderson **1/2
2479. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Doc Gallows **
2480. Tenzan vs Goto ***1/2
2481. Honma vs Fale ***
2482. Makabe vs Naito ***3/4
2483. Suzuki vs Styles ****1/4
2484. Nagata vs Shibata ****
2485. Nakamura vs Ishii ****
All Japan 13/8/11
2486. Akebono & Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2487. Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Suwama, Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo
2488. KAI vs Hiroshi Yamato
FIP In Full Force 2013
2489. Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett vs The Washington Bullets **3/4
2490. Trent Barretta vs Lince Dorado ***1/4
2491. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim **1/2
2492. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann ***
2493. The Bravados vs Roderick Strong & Rich Swann **1/2
Shimmer Volume 59
2494. Thunderkitty vs Miss Natural
2495. CVE vs Melanie Cruise vs Saraya Knight vs Su Young
2496. Nikki Storm vs Veda Scott
2497. Stephie/Nevaeh vs Santana/Savannah
2498. Portia Perez vs MsChif
2499. Kana vs Kimber Lee
2500. Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates
2501. Madison Eagles vs Mia Yim
2502. 3G vs Made In Sin
2503. Nicole Matthews vs Hikaru Shida
2504. LuFisto vs Mercedes Martinez
2505. Cheerleader Melissa vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
New Japan 3/8/14 Day 8
2506. Ishii vs DBS Jr ***1/2
2507. Tenzan vs Yano *1/2
2508. Nagata vs Benjamin **1/2
2509. Kojima vs Gallows **1/2
2510. Goto vs Naito ***1/2
2511. Archer vs Styles *** 
2512. Makabe vs Suzuki ***1/2
2513. Shibata vs Honma ****
2514. Yujiro vs Okada ***
2515. Nakamura vs Tanahashi ***3/4-****
Omega Chaos In Cameron
2516. Cedric Alexander vs Xsiris
2517. Jake Manning vs Andrew Everett
2518. Trevor Lee vs Adam Page
2519. Caprice Coleman vs Ric Converse
2520. Reby Sky vs Darcy Dixon
2521. CW/Konley/Gambino vs The Bravados/Helms
2522. The Briscoes vs The Hardys
Bellatrix 6
2523. Nikki Storm vs Miss Mina
2524. Queen Maya vs Kay Lee Ray
2525. Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight
2526. Liberty vs Shanna
All Together 27/8/11
2527. Ibushi/Ishimori/Yamato/BUSHI vs Tiger/Hayashi/Kondo/Marvin
2528. Naito/Taniguchi/Sanada vs Yone/Yujiro/Soya
2529. Makabe/Saito vs Goto/Kea
2530. Devitt/Taguchi/Suzuki/Nakajima/KAI vs Kanemoto/KENTA/Kanemaru/Minoru/Genba
2531. Funaki/Sano/Liger vs Suzuki/Aoki/Taichi
2532. Battle Royal
2533. Morishima/Akebono/Yoshie/Hama vs Nagata/Tenzan/Nishimura/Inoue
2534. Sasaki/Akiyama vs Takayama/Omori
2535. Kobashi/Muto vs Yano/Iizuka
2536. Tanahashi/Shiozaki/Suwama vs Nakamura/Sugiura/KENSO
Bellatrix 7
2537. Christina Von Eerie vs Skarlett
2538. Mercedes Martinez vs Miss Mina
2539. Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa
All Japan 11/9/11
2540. Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Taiyo Kea & Takao Omori
2541. Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki vs Suwama & Hiroshi Yamato
2542. Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru
2543. Koji Kanemoto vs Shuji Kondo
2544. Kenny Omega vs KAI
New Japan 4/8/14 Day 9 G1 Climax
2545. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Tomoaki Honma **3/4
2546. Yujiro Takahashi vs Lance Archer **3/4
2547. Yuji Nagata vs Doc Gallows ***1/4
2548. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Togi Makabe ***
2549. Minoru Suzuki vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2550. Bad Luck Fale vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2551. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Satoshi Kojima ***1/2
2552. Karl Anderson vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2553. Shelton Benjamin vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2554. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto ***3/4
All Japan 19/9/11
2555. Hiroshi Yamato vs Hikaru Sato
2556. Black BUSHI vs BUSHI
2557. Suwama, Masakatsu Funaki, Shuji Kondo & Takumi Soya vs Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada, Masanobu Fuchi & 

Yasufumi Nakanoue
2558. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Akebono & Ryota Hama
2559. Minoru vs Kenny Omega
2560. KAI vs Kaz Hayashi
All Japan 25/9/11
2561. Shuji Kondo vs Hikaru Sato
2562. BUSHI vs Kaz Hayashi
2563. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiroshi Yamato
2564. KAI vs Black BUSHI
2565. Jimmy Yang & Kenny Omega vs Minoru & MAZADA
2566. KAI vs Koji Kanemoto
Big Japan 20/8/11
2567. Bad Bones, Shinya Ishikawa & Robert Dreissker vs Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryuichi Kawakami & Takumi 

Tsukamoto
2568. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Yuji Okabayashi vs MASADA, Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba
2569. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs Brahman Shu & Takeshi Minamino
2570. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
PCW Final Fight
2571. Dean Allmark & Ultimo Dragon vs El Ligero & Martin Kirby
2572. Davey Richards vs Robbie Dynamite
2573. Team Single vs Michael Elgin & Davey Richards
Chikara The Sordid Perils of Everyday Existence
2574. Chris Hero vs Equinox
New Japan 6/8/14 G1 Day 10
2575. Honma vs Kojima ***
2576. Fale vs DBS Jr **1/2
2577. Naito vs Tenzan ***1/2
2578. Anderson vs Suzuki ***1/2
2579. Yano vs Makabe DUD
2580. Yujiro vs Styles ***
2581. Archer vs Okada ***1/2
2582. Nagata vs Tanahashi ***3/4
2583. Ishii vs Shibata ****1/4
2584. Nakamura vs Gallows ***1/4
FIP Violence Is The Answer 2013
2585. Roderick Strong & Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett
New Japan G1 Climax Day 11
2586. Honma vs Benjamin **1/2
2587. Yujiro vs Yano 1/2*
2588. Archer vs Goto ***
2589. Anderson vs Naito ***1/2
2590. Ishii vs Nagata ****
2591. Gallows vs Shibata ***
2592. Nakamura vs Fale ***1/2
2593. Styles vs Makabe ***1/4
2594. Tanahashi vs DBS Jr ***1/4
2595. Suzuki vs Okada ****1/4
FIP Everything Burns 2014
2596. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado ***
2597. Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick ***1/4
2598. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/4
All Japan Champion Carnival 4/5/12, 5/5/12, 6/5/12 & 7/5/12
2599. KENSO vs Ryota Hama
2600. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2601. Masayuki Kono vs Yuji Nagata
2602. Suwama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2603. Kono vs Hama
2604. Suwama vs Nagata
2605. Manabu vs Kea
2606. Kono vs Omori
2607. Suwama vs Hama
2608. Nagata vs Kea
2609. Suwama vs Akebono
2610. Kea vs Suwama
IVP Videos Best of Misawa vs Kawada Vol 7
2611. Kawada vs Dr Death
2612. Taue/Kawada vs Kobashi/Misawa
2613. Misawa vs Kawada
House of Hardcore III
2614. Rhino vs Kevin Steen
2615. Nese vs Reynolds vs Williams
2616. Funk/Dreamer vs Storm/Waltman
New Japan G1 Climax Finals 10/8/14
2617. Taguchi/Tiger/Kojima/Tenzan vs Desperado/TAKA/DBS Jr/Archer **1/2
2618. BUSHI/Nagata/Nakanishi vs Fale/Gallows/Yujiro **1/2
2619. Yano/Sakuraba/YOSHI-HASHI vs Suzuki/Iizuka/Benjamin *
2620. Liger/Cpt New Japan vs Cole/Bennett **3/4
2621. KUSHIDA/Shelley vs reDRagon ***1/2
2622. Naito vs Honma ***1/4
2623. Ishii vs Anderson ***3/4
2624. Goto vs Shibata ****
2625. Tanahashi vs Styles ****
2626. Nakamura vs Okada ****1/2
AJW 9/10/94
2627. Yumiko Hotta vs Mariko Yoshida
2628. Aja Kong vs Kaoru Ito
2629. Reggie Bennett vs Sakie Hasegawa
2630. Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
C*4 Saturday Night Slam Masters 2
2631. Ethan Page vs Michael Von Payton
2632. Buxx Belmar vs Sexxxy Eddy
2633. The Super Smash Brothers vs Radioactive Wave vs The Afterparty vs Tabarnak De Team
C*4 Triumph 6th Anniversary Spectacular
2634. Ethan Page vs Player Uno
2635. Giant Tiger & Twiggy vs Adam Sky & Brandon Slayer
2636. Stu Grayson vs Sebastian Suave vs Sexxxy Eddy vs Surfer Mitch
All Japan 23/10/11
2637. Kondo/Yamato/BUSHI vs Hayashi/Minoru/BLACK BUSHI
2638. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Sanada/Soya
2639. Kenny Omega vs KAI
2640. Jun Akiyama vs Suwama
EVOLVE 26
2641. Su Yung vs Mia Yim
2642. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
2643. Chuck Taylor vs Maxwell Chicago
2644. The Bravado Brothers vs Los Ben Dejos
2645. Ricochet vs Trent Barreta
2646. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
2647. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
2648. Ronin vs Young Bucks
ROH Pursuit Night 1
2649. Adam Cole vs Jimmy Jacobs
ROH Pursuit Night 2
2650. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
PCW Supershow 3 Night 1
2651. Steen vs Allmark vs Hayes vs Travis
2652. Uhaa Nation vs El Ligero
PCW Supershow 3 Pre Show
2653. Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis
PCW Supershow 3 Night 2
2654. Dave Mastiff vs Kevin Steen
2655. Dean Allmark vs Jushin Liger
WWE Summerslam 2014
2656. Cesaro vs RVD
2657. Ziggler vs The Miz
2658. Paige vs AJ
2659. Rusev vs Swagger
2660. Rollins vs Ambrose
2661. Wyatt vs Jericho
2662. Reigns vs Orton
2663. Lesnar vs Cena
All Japan 21/4/12
2664. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
2665. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Masayuki Kono
2666. Taiyo Kea vs Akebono
2667. Yuji Nagata vs KENSO
2668. Manabu Soya vs Seiya Sanada
2669. Takao Omori vs Suwama
All Japan 22/4/12
2670. Yutaka Yoshie vs Yuji Okabayashi
2671. Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2672. Yuji Nagata vs Takao Omori
All Japan 23/4/12
2673. Daisuke Sekimoto vs KENSO
2674. Akebono vs Yuji Okabayashi
2675. Yuji Nagata vs Ryota Hama
All Japan 26/4/12
2676. Masayuki Kono vs Suwama
All Japan 28/4/12
2677. Akebono vs Seiya Sanada
All Japan 29/4/12
2678. Taiyo Kea vs Yuji Okabayashi
2679. Yuji Nagata vs Daisuke Sekimoto
SWE Day of Reckoning
2680. Uhaa Nation vs Kris Travis
2681. The Predators vs Kevin Steen
SWE Supershow
2682. Mark Haskins vs Uhaa Nation
2683. Martin Kirby vs Kris Travis
2684. Kevin Steen vs Stixx
EVOLVE 27 Gargano vs Nation
2685. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
2686. Los Ben Dejos vs Chicago & Vandal
2687. Davis vs Swann
2688. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
2689. Hero vs Chuckie T
2690. Ricochet/Fox vs Trent?/Nese
2691. Gargano vs Nation 
Big Japan 19/9/11
2692. Ito, Sasaki, Miyamoto & Takeda vs Ishikawa, Kawakami, Hashimoto & Otani
2693. Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinobu vs Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
2694. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2695. Kankuro Hoshino vs Abdullah Kobayashi
Big Japan 23/10/11
2696. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Moore/Mondo
2697. Kasai/Numazawa/Shu/Kei vs Sasaki/WX/Hoshino/Inaba
2698. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Tsukamoto
2699. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kobayashi/Takeda
2700. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/MASADA
All Japan 19/11/11
2701. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs KENSO/Hayashi
2702. Hikaru Sato vs Hiroshi Yamato
2703. Keiji Muto vs Shuji Kondo
2704. Kea/Fuchi vs Akebono/Hama
2705. Suwama/Soya vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
All Japan 4/12/11
2706. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs Kea/Fuchi
2707. Sanada/KAI vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2708. Hiroshi Yamamto vs Hikaru Sato
2709. Akiyama/Ishimori/Omega vs Muto/Kondo/AKIRA
2710. Sanada/KAI vs Funaki/Kono
Big Japan 22/11/11
2711. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Shu/Kei
2712. Kasai/Numazawa vs Miyamoto/Kodaka
2713. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Sasaki/Hashimoto
2714. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kasai/Numazawa
Big Japan 18/12/11
2715. Seiya Sanada vs Shinya Ishikawa
2716. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Sasaki/Shinobu
2717. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Suwama/Soya
2718. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 2/1/12
2719. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Jeez
2720. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/Sasaki
2721. Akebono/Hama vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2723. Kobayashi/WX/Takeda vs Kasai/Numazawa/Hoshino
PWX Climbing The Ladder
2724. The Beaver Boys vs Ryze/Riley
2725. Country Jacked vs Everett/Swann
2726. Caleb Konley vs Tony Nese
2727. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero
ISW Burger King of the Ring Double Whopper
2728. TDT vs Team BFFs
2729. Food Fighters vs Jaka/LSG
2730. Badd Boys vs Glaad Boys
2731. Kitsune/Shynron vs Tremendous Investigations Inc
2732. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson
2733. TDT vs Kitsune/Shynron
2734. Food Fighters vs Badd Boys
2735. Izzie Deadyet vs Buxx Belmar
2736. Food Fighters vs TDT

September
PWX What Doesnt Kill You Makes You Stronger 3
2737. Los Ben Dejos vs The Beaver Boys
2738. Rich Swann vs Chris Hero vs Tony Nese
2739. Konley vs Page vs Alexander vs Hollis


----------



## Wrestling is Life

1245 is my current standing



Spoiler: Matches as of 8/10/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)
March 1, 2014
304. Rick Rude vs Bruiser Brody (WCCW)
305. Abdullah the Butcher vs Manny Fernandez (NWA Worldwide 9/14/85)
306. The Dudley Boys vs The Eliminators for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
307. Lance Storm vs Rob Van Dam (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
308. Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Masato Yakushiji vs TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo & Mens Teoh (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
309. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2 for the ECW World Television Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
March 2, 2014
310. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
311. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
312. Shynron vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show #3)
313. Shane Strickland vs Pepper Parks vs Azrieal (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
314. MASADA vs Alexander James (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
315. Greg Excellent vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
316. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
317. OI4K vs The Juicy Product (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
318. Danny Havok vs Aeroboy in an International Deathmatch (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 3, 2014
319. Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
March 4, 2013
320. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
321. BLK OUT vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
322. Drew Gulak vs Lucky 13 for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 5, 2014
323. Colin Olsen vs Ty Colten vs Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux vs Matt Cross (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
324. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 6, 2014
325. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
326. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
327. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane Page vs Leah Von Dutch (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 7, 2014
328. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
329. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
330. The Usos vs Los Matadores for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
331. Larry Zybysko vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
332. Hollywood Hogan vs Sting for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
March 8, 2014
333. Taz vs Sabu (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
334. Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
335. Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
336. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
337. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
338. Jarek 1:20 vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling)
339. Alex Castle vs Brandon Espinosa vs Jeff O'Shea vs Mallaki Matthews (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
340. Matt Castle vs Zakk Sawyers (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
341. Team IOU vs Gary Jay & Pierre Abernathy (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
342. Green Ant vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2")
343. Motor City Machine Guns vs Speed Muscle (TNA Impact 6/12/08)
343. The Wolves & MVP vs Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/13)
344. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/14)
345. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH Glory by Honor IV9/17/05)
March 9, 2014
346. Terry Funk vs Stevie Richards vs The Sandman (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
347. Raven vs Terry Funk for the ECW World Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
348. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship (ROH "A Night of Tribute" 11/19/05)
349. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee (WSU "An Ultraviolent Affair" )
350. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
351. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer vs The Scene (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
352. BxB Hulk vs Sami Callihan (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
353. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabu & Jon Davis in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
354. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Akira Tozawa (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
355. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
356. Low Ki vs PAC (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
357. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the Open United Gate Championships (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
358. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
359. Michael Bennett vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
360. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
361. Cedric Alexander vs AJ Styles (PWX 1/19/14)
March 10, 2014
362. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
363. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
March 11, 2014
364. John Cena vs Erick Rowan (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
365. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
366. Sheamus vs Christian in a Memphis Street Fight (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
367. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Randy Orton & Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
March 12, 2014
368. Sami Callihan vs Sabu in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
369. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs CIMA vs Rich Swann vs Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
370. Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong (Chikara "Joshimania: Night 1" 12/2/11)
371. Sara Del Rey vs Kana (Chikara "Klunk in Love " 10/8/11)
372. Triple H vs CM Punk in a No DQ Match (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/19/11)
373. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
374. John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
March 13, 2014
375. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & R-Truth (WWE Main Event 3/12/14)
376. AJ Lee vs Natalya for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
377. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
378. The Scene vs Los Ben Jejos (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
379. Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
380. Low Ki, BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs PAC, Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
381. JT Dunn vs AR Fox {NEFW "Unglued)
382. Dan Barry, Bill Carr, Ken Scampi & Tim Hughes vs JT Dunn, Mark Shurman, Leon St. Giovanni & Max St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
383. Eric Corvis vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
384. Paige vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
385. The Ascension vs Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
386. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
387. Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
388. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
389. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
390. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson {NWA Force-1: Fight Club)
March 14, 2014
391. ? & ? vs ? & ? (FIP "Everything Burns" Pre-Show 3/14/14)
392. Josh Hess vs Jack Gallow (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
393. Larry Dallas vs Josh Hess (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
March 15, 2014
394. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "Anniversary Show " 3/6/14)
March 16, 2014
395. Yokozuna vs Koko B. Ware {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
396. Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
397. Shawn Michaels vs Maxx Moon {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
398. The Undertaker vs Damien Demento {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
399. Francis Kip Stevens vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
400. Ryan Rush vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
401. Stockade vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
402. Hania vs Dan Barry (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
March 17, 2014
403. Gail Kim vs Alissa Flash (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
404. Lei'D Tapa vs Ivelisse (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
405. Tara vs Mia Yim (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
406. Miss Tessmacher vs Santana (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
407. ODB vs Trinity (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
408. Jackie Moore vs Taryn Terrell (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
409. Hannah Blossom vs Sojo Bolt vs Taeler Hendrix (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
410. Velvet Sky vs Jillian Hall (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
411. Mickie James vs Serena Deeb (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
412. Gauntlet to crown the "Queen of the Knockouts" (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
March 18, 2014
413. Davey Richards vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2)
414. Mr. Touchdown vs Max Raptor (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
415. Jollyville Fuck Its vs Sean Hardrive & Danny Todd (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
416. Dave Cole vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
417. Usurper vs Addy Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
418.Worst Case Scenario vs Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 19, 2014
419. Seth Rollins vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
420. Big E vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
421. The Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
422. Jaka vs Matthew Justice (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 20, 2014
423. Blake Edward Balakus vs Aaron Epic (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
424. Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic vs Garden State Gods (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
425. TJ Marconi vs Darius Carter in a Last Man Standing Match with Chris Dickinson as Special Referee (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
426. Juicy Product vs Aaron Solo & Jonathan Cade (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
427. Earl Cooter vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
428. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
429. Ivelisse vs Leva for the SHINE Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
430. The Submission Squad vs The Savages (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
431. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
432. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
March 21, 2014
433. Sugar Dunkerton vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
434. Kobald vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 22, 2014
435. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
436. Adam Rose vs Camacho (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
437. Sasha Banks vs Bailey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
438. Sheamus vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
439. Estonian Thunderfrog vs Qefka the Quiet (Beyond Wrestling)
440. Estonian Thunderfrog & Drew Gulak vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 23, 2014
441. AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
442. Jaka vs Mike Quackenbush (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
443. The Rock vs Steve Austin for the WWF Championship (WWE Wrestlemania X7)
444. Mr. Perfect vs Terry Taylor (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
445. Marty Janetty vs ? (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
446. Ric Flair vs El Matador (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
March 24, 2014
447. The Steiner Brothers vs The Beverly Brothers (WWF Royal Rumble 1993)
March 25, 2014
448. Dan Barry & Ken Scampi vs The Super Smash Brothers (Beyond Wrestling "Off the Grid")
449. Tim Donst vs Colt Cabana (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
450. Devastation Corporation vs Green Ant & AssailAnt (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
451. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
452. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 26, 2014
453. Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
454. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
455. Kimber Lee vs Candice LeRae (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
456. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
457. The Beaver Boys vs Murderer's Row for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
458. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
459. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
460. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 28, 2014
461. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
462. Silas Young vs Adam Page (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
463. C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
464. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
465. Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
466. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc. (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
467. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
468. Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
469. Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
470. American Wolves vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
March 29, 2014
471. Christian vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
472. Luke Harper vs John Cena (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
473. Naomi vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
474. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
475. AJ Styles vs Tyler Black (IWA-MS 4/28/06)
March 30, 2014
476. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
477. Tamina Snuka, Aksana, Layla, Alicia Fox & Summer Rae vs Naomi, Cameron, Natalya, Eva Marie & Emma (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
478. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
479. Kurt Angle vs John Cena (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
480. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & The Big Valbowski (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
481. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
482. Rikishi vs Test (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
483. Billy Kidman & The Hurricane vs Tajiri & Jamie Noble (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
484. Reverend D-Von & Batista vs Randy Orton & Farooq (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
485. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
486. Brian Pillman vs Ricky Steamboat (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/25/1992)
487. Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder (WWE Superstars 6/11/09)
488. Jimmy Snuka vs Samu (WWF 2/20/84)
489. Juventud Guerrera, Lizmark Jr & Hector Garza vs Psychosis, La Parka & Villano IV (WCW Bash at the Beach 11/13/97)
March 31, 2014
490. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
491. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs PPRay (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
492. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
493. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
494. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 1, 2014
495. Best Friends vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
496. Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
497. Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 2, 2014
498. Matt Taven vs Silas Young (ROH 12th Anniversary)
499. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
500. Moko Rawley vs CJ Parker (NXT 3/27/14)
501. Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 3/27/14)
502. Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu (NXT 3/27/14)
503. Natalya vs Charlotte (NXT 3/27/14)
504. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas for the NXT Championship
April 3, 2014
505. Austin Aries vs Seiya Senada for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA/Wrestle-1 "Oubtreak" 3/2/14)
506. Bully Ray & Willow vs Bobby Roode & Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
507. Samuel Shaw vs Ken Anderson in a Straight Jacket Match (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
508. Sanada vs Tigre Uno in Match #1 in a Best of 3 Series for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
509. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
510. MVP vs Kenny King (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
511. Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
April 5, 2014
512. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
513. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
514. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce & Domino for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE No Way Out 2/17/07)
515. RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
516. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
517. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 6, 2014
518. The Usos vs Real Americans vs Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania XXX Pre-Show 4/6/14)
519. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
520. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
521. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
522. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
523. Brock Lesnar vs The Underaker (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
524. The Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
525. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
April 7, 2014
526. The Wyatt Family vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
527. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Batista for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
528. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
529. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
530. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
531. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
532. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
533. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
April 8, 2014
534. Kyle O'Reilly vs Brian Kendrick (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
535. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
536. Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
537. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger for the QPW Championship (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 9, 2014
538. Chris Dickinson vs Kevin Steen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
539. Abnormalz vs Fusion Dance vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
540. Aaron Epic vs Matt Taven (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 10, 2014
541. Johnny Cockstrong, Jaka & Usurper vs Dan Barry, Swamp Monster & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 12, 2014
542. Jonathan Gresham vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
543. "Machismo King" Jay Lethal vs Delirious (ROH "A Night of Hoopla")
544. Nicholas Kaye vs Anthony Stone in an I Quit Match (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 13, 2014
545. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
546. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
547. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
548. Emma vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
549. The Ascension vs John Vandall & Hurley (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
550. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
551. Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
552. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
553. Cesaro vs Big Show (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
554. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Los Matadores (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
555. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
556. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
557. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
April 14, 2014
558. Tabarnak de Team vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
559. Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
560. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
561. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
562. Paige vs Alicia Fox (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
563. Batista & Randy Orton vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
564. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
565. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
566. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
567. Fandango & Layla vs Santino Marella & Emma (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
568. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
569. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, 3MB, Bad News Barrett, Fandango, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Titus O'Neil & Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
April 15, 2014
570. Michael Elgin vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
571. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
572. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Battle Royal for #1 Contendership of the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Big Show vs Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
574. Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/2/05)
575. Ultimo Dragon vs Rey Misterio Jr. for the J Crown Cruiserweight Championship (WCW World War 3 11/24/96)
576. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 7/21/95)
April 16, 2014
577. Ultimo Dragon vs Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 3/16/97)
578. Chavo Guerrero vs Jamie Noble (WWE SmackDown 4/18/08)
April 18, 2014
579. Dojo Bros vs Biff Busick & Roderick Strong (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 19, 2014
580. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
581. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
582. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
583. Beaver Boys vs Sozio & Jaka for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
584. Grex Excellent vs Pepper Parks (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
585. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs Greg Excellent & LuFisto (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
586. Biff Busick, Alex Colon & The Juicy Product vs Chris Dickinson, Azrieal & OI4K (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
April 20, 2014
587. MASADA vs Mister Tofiga (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
588. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
589. Devon Moore vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
590. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
591. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 9" 7/26/11)
592. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (WXW "16 Carat Gold: Night One" 3/2/12)
593. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #132)
594. Drew Gulak & Jake Manning vs Super Smash Brothers ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
595. Josh Alexander vs MK McKinnan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
596. Ashley Sixx vs Mike Rollins ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
597. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
598. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 21, 2014
599. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
600. Chris Jerico vs "Stone Cold" Steve Austin for the Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 12/9/01)
601. Undertaker vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 7/21/02)
602. The Rock vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/25/02)
603. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/19/03)
604. John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian for the WWE Championship (WWE Vengeance 6/26/05)
April 22, 2014
605. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
606. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2006)
607. Christian Cage vs Rhino in an 8 Mile Street Fight (TNA Bound For Glory 2006)
608. Christian Cage vs Rhino in a Barbed Wire Six Sides of Steel Match (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
609. Christian Cage vs Sting (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
610. Abyss vs Sting vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Final Resolution 2007)
April 23, 2014
611. Mojo Rawley vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
612. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
613. Christian Cage vs Kurt Angle for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2007)
614. Christian Cage vs Samoa Joe for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Destination X 2007)
615. Chris Jerico vs Ultimate Dragon for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 1997)
616. 123 Kid vs Hakushi (WWE Summerslam 1995)
617. John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars July '09)
April 24, 2014
618. El Generico vs Low Ki ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 27, 2014
619. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
620. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
621. Paige vs Aksana (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
622. John Cena vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
623. Dudley Boys vs Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian in a Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championships (WWF Wrestlemania 2000)
624. Dave Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
625. Mike Quackenbush vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
626. AssailAnt vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
627. Jaka vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
628. The Batiri vs JT Dunn, Aaaron Epic and Estonian Thunderfrog (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
629. Darius Carter vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 28, 2014
630. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
631. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
April 29, 2014
632. Bad Influence vs The Bravado Brothers (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2014" 4/5/14)
633. Tim Donst vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
634. Devastation Corporation vs Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
635. Colt Cabana vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 30, 2014
636. Frankie Picard vs Connor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
637. Dick Justice vs Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
638. AR Fox vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
639. Dan Barry & Monsta Mack vs Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change vs Punisher Van Slyke & Kevin Graham (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
640. Jay Freddie vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
641. Pinkie Sanchez & Sugar Dunkerton vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
642. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
643. Shynron vs Ryan Rush vs Benny Martinez vs Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
644. Jaka & Chris Dickinson vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
645. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
May 1, 2014
646. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
647. BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Adam Page vs Adrenaline Rush & Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
648. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
649. The Submission Squad vs Jollyville Fuck-Its (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
650. Davey Vega vs ACH vs Gary Jay vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
651. Hope & Change vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
May 4, 2014
652. Jody D'Milo vs Addy Starr (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
653. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. Camacho vs Oliver Grey (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
655. CJ Parker vs The Great Khali (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
656. Ty Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Sawyer Fulton & Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
657. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
658. Colin Delaney & Youthanazia vs Eric Ryan, Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
659. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Elgin (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
660. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
661. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
662. Kobald vs Estonian Thunder Frog (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
663. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
664. Jaka vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 5, 2014
665. 20 Man Battle Royal for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
666. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
667.Ryback vs Cody Rhodes (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
May 6, 2014
668. Antonio Thomas vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 7, 2014
669. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (ISW "Trapped in the Closet" Pre-Show)
670. Sanada vs DJ Z for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Xplosion )
671. Jenny Rose vs Hania {WSU "Mutiny")
May 8, 2014
672. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
673. Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 9, 2014
674. Funaki vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 10, 2014
675. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
676. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
677. Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
678. African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 11, 2014
679. The Fabulous Three vs One Man Gang & Demolition (CHIKARA King of Trios 2008)
680. Alexander Rusev vs Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
681. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
682. Tyson Kidd vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
683. Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
684. The Usos & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension & Corey Graves (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
685. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 12, 2014
686. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
687. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
688. Sasha Banks vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
689. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
690. Natalya vs Layla (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
691. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
692. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay in a No DQ Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
May 15, 2014
693. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Team Tremendous (WSU Secret Show)
694. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 5/9/14)
May 18, 2015
695. The Young Bucks vs Best Friends for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
696. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae for the PWG World Championship (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
697. Lucky 13 vs Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
698. Biff Busick vs Caleb Konley vs Azrieal (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
699. Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
700. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
701. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
702. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs The Harris Boys vs The Mamalukes (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
703. Jimmy Hart vs Mancow (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
704. Scott Steiner vs The Wall (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
705. Mike Awesome vs The Cat (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
706. Harlem Heat 2000 vs Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
707. Sting vs Booker T (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
708. Vampiro vs Billy Kidman (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
709. Norman Smiley vs Terry Funk for the Hardcore Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
710. Scott Steiner vs Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
711. Sting vs Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
712. Chris Candido vs The Artist vs Lash Leroux vs Juventud Guerrera vs Shannon Moore vs Crowbar for the Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
713. Buff Bagwell & Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair & Lex Luger for the Tag Team Championships (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
714. Scott Steiner vs Sting for the WCW US Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
715. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship 
May 19, 2014
716. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
717. Drake Younger vs AR Fox (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
718. The Juicy Product vs OI4K (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
719. Biff Busick vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
720. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
721. Big E vs Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
722. Rusev vs Heath Slater (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
723. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
724. Seth Rollins vs Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
725. Alicia Fox vs Paige (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
726. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
727. John Cena vs Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
May 20, 2014
728. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 5/20/14)
729. Naomi vs Aksana (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
730. Emma vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
731. The Legionnaires vs Kalisto & El Locale (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
732. Captain Comic vs Camacho (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
733. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
734. Battle Royale to determine a #1 Contender to the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
May 21, 2014
735. Austin Aries vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
736. Jesse Vane vs Stockade vs Ryan Rush vs Francis Kip Stevens (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
737. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
738. DC Dynamite vs Marek Brave vs Knight Wagner vs Ty Colton (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
739. Zero Gravity vs The Dan Lawrence Project & The Markus Crane Experience (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
740. Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs Juntai Miller & Colt Cabana (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
741. Jonathan Gresham vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
742. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 22, 2014
743. Angelina Love vs Brittany for the TNA Knockout Championship (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
744. Austin Aries vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
May 23, 2014
745. Matt Cage vs ACH for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 25, 2014
746. The Spectral Envoy vs The BDK (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
747. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
748. The Batiri vs Sinn Bodhi and his Odditorium (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
749. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly
750. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 vs The Pieces of Hate vs 17 & DeviAnt (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
751. Jimmy Jacobs vs Archibald Peck (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
752. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
753. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus for the Grand Championship (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
May 26, 2014
754. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
755. The Men of the Year vs Monster Express for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
756. Dicks and Flips vs Youthanazia (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 27, 2014
757. Tyson Dux vs Trevor Lee vs Shane Hollister vs Davey Vega (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 29, 2014
758. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
759. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
760. Colin Cassady vs Angelow Dawkins (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
761. Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
May 30, 2014
762. Taeler Hendrix vs Serena Deeb (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
763. Leva Bates vs Amber O'Neal (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
764. AJ Styles vs Matt Hard {Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XV" 3/28/14)
765. Matt Cage vs Trike Davis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
766. Alex Rudolph, Frank Wyatt & Jake Parnell vs Jeff O'Shea, Brandon Gallagher & JJ Grarett (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
767. Zakk Sawyers vs Ricky Starks (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
768. The Hooligans vs Team IOU (Beyond Wrestling)
June 1, 2014
769. Big E vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/22/14)
770. El Torito vs Hornswoggle (WWE Payback Kickoff 6/1/14)
771. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
772. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
773. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
774. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
775. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
776. Paige vs Alicia Fox for the Divas Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
777. The Shield vs Evolution in a No Holds Barred Elimination Match
June 3, 2014
778. Andrew Everett vs Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
779. Bad Influence Invitational (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
780. Ethan Page vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
781. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 4, 2014
782. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Jake Manning & Sojo Bolt (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
783. Louis Lyndon vs ACH for the Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
784. Jeff Jarrett vs Colt Cabana (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
785. Christopher Daniels vs Bad Bones (TNA Xplosion)
June 6, 2014
786. Jojo Bravo vs Bolt Brady (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
787. Jake Dirden vs Mikey McFinnegan (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
June 8, 2014
788. Frank Wyatt vs Danny Cannon vs Jake Parnell vs Alex Castle vs Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
789. Davey Vega vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling)
790. Chris Dickinson vs Jarek 1:20 (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
791. Johnny Cockstrong & Usurper vs Darius Carter & TJ Marconi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
792. Sozio vs Eddie Smooth (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
793. Jaka vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
794. Qefka the Quiet vs Joe Gacy (CZW Dojo Wars)
June 9, 2014
795. Tim Donst vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 10, 2014
796. Steve Corino, Matt Striker & Adam Pearce vs Cassidy Riley, Luke Hawx & Hurricane Helms (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
797. ACH vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
798. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
799. Michael Elgin vs Andrew Everett for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
800. Gauntlet for the Gold 9 (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
801. KUSHIDA vs Jushin Liger (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
802. Nick Jackson vs Rocky Romero (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
803. Adam Rose vs Camacho (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
804. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
805. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
June 11, 2014
806. Natalya vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
807. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
808. Kevin Steen vs Masato Tanaka (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
809. Pinkie Sanchez vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
June 13, 2014
810. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak vs Michael Elgin (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
June 14, 2014
811. Da Hoodz vs Tabarnak de Team (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
812. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
813. Team Tremendous vs Sozio & Stockade (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
814. Kimber Lee vs Alexxis (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
815. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
816. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havok (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
817. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
818. The Beaver Boys vs The Juicy Product for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
819. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
820. Stampede Bulldogs vs Puma & Bobby Quance (MLW "Reloaded Tour: Day 1" 1//9/04)
821. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
822. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
823. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
824. Sanada vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
825. Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik in a Ladder Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA "Slammiversary XII" 6/15/14)
826. Jake Manning vs Caleb Konley vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 12)
827. Alex Reynolds vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 12)
June 16, 2014
828. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
829. Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
830. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
June 17, 2014
831. Low Ki vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 12)
832. Dave Finlay vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 12)
833. Johnny Gargano & Samuray Del Sol vs Chuck Taylor & Silas Young (EVOLVE 12)
834. Ricochet vs El Generico (EVOLVE 12)
835. AR Fox vs Sami Callihan in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 12)
June 18, 2014
836. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
837. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
838. Charlotte vs Bayley (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
839. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Phillip Gooljar & Stewart Cumberland (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
840. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
841. Jaka vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
842. Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki vs American Dragon (ROH "Era of Honor Begins" 2/23/02)
843. American Dragon vs Low Ki (ROH "Round Robin Challenge" 3/30/02)
June 20, 2014
844. Bad News Barrett vs Roman Reigns (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
845. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
846. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
847. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
848. Low Ki vs AJ Styles (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
849. Eddie Guerrero & Amazing Red vs The SAT (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
850. American Dragon vs Bio-Hazard (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
851. Spanky vs Paul London (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 22, 2014
852. Doug Williams vs Jay Briscoe (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
853. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
854. Low Ki vs Prince Nana (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
855. Amazing Red vs Xavier (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
856. Christopher Daniels vs Scoot Andrews (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
857. Sumie Sakai vs Simply Luscious (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
858. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Watanabe vs Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs TD Thomas (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
859. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven for the ROH Television Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
860. Cedric Alexander vs Roderick Strong in a Submission Match (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
861. The Briscoes vs Matt Hardy & Micheal Bennett (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
862. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
863. reDRagon vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
864. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
June 23, 2014
865. AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 24, 2014
866. Spanky vs Jody Fleisch (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
867. American Dragon vs Doug Williams (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
868. Stockade vs John Silver vs Latin Dragon vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
June 27, 2014
869. Amazing Red vs Low Ki (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
870. The Wolves vs Tigre Uno & Sanada for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Xplosion)
871. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
June 28, 2014
872. The Hardy Boyz vs The Briscoes (OMEGA "Chaos in Cameron")
June 29, 2014
873. Bayley, Emma & Paige vs Sasha Banks, Charlotte & Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
874. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
875. Mr. NXT vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
876. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
877. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
878. Alex Shelley vs Tim Donst (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
879. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
880. Paige vs Naomi for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
881. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
882. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose vs RVD vs Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
883. Stardust & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
884. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
885. Layla vs Summer Rae with Fandango as Special Referee (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
886. John Cena vs Roman Reigns vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Bray Wyatt vs Alberto Del Rio in a Ladder Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
June 30, 2014
887. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
888. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
889. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
890. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
891. The Great Khali vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
892. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
893. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
894. Paige vs AJ Lee for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
895. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
July 1, 2014
896. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
897. The Wyatt Family vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
898. The Funkadactyls vs Alicia Fox & Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
899. Cesaro & RybAxel vs Rob Van Dam, Dolph Ziggler & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
July 2, 2014
900. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (XWA Beyond Wrestling Showcase)
901. Too Cold Scorpio vs Chris Benoit (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
902. Shane Douglas vs Ron Simmons for the ECW World Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
903. The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/14)
904. AJ Styles vs Seiya Sanada for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Wrestle-1)
905. Shynron vs Shane Strickland (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
906. Alvin Alvarez vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
907. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
908. Drew Gulak vs Christina Von Eerie (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
909. Ricochet vs KUSHIDA (NJPW BOSJ XXI Finals)
July 5, 2014
910. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
911. Bo Dallas vs Diego (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
912. AJ Lee vs Eva Maries (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
913. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
914. Aaron Epic vs Gary Jay (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
915. Kennedy Kendrick vs Josh Hess (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
916. Jack Gallow vs Earl Cooter (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
917. The Juicy Product vs The Submission Squad (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
918. Blake Edward Belakis vs Chasyn Rance (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
919. Saso Rivera vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
920. Aaron Solo & Jason Cade vs The Savages (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
921. Lince Dorado vs Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher vs Gran Akuma for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
922. Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
923. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
924. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
925. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
926. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
927. The Ascension vs Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
July 6, 2014
927. The Wolves vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z vs The Freak & Knux for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
928. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
929. Bully Ray vs Ethan Carter III in a Tables Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
930. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
931. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
932. The Vaudevillains vs local competitors (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
933. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
936. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam 933. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
936. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Bayley & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
937. CJ Parker vs ? (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
938. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
939. The Young Bucks vs The Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Dominion 2014)
940. Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy (ECW One Night Stand 2005)
941. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (ROH "Flyin' High" 3/22/14)
942. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014)
July 7, 2014
943. Kota Ibushi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 2014)
July 8, 2014
944. AR Fox vs Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling)
945. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
946. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
947. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
948. Chris Jericho vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
949. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
950. John Cena vs Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
July 9, 2014
951. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
952.Veda Scott vs Seleziya Sparx (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
953. Matt Cross vs Bobby Beverly vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks vs Cheech vs Davey Vega (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
954. Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
955. Athena vs Nikki Storm for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
956. The Jollyville Fuck Its vs Flips and a Dick vs Faith in Ryan for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
957. Michael Elgin vs Colin Delaney for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
958. Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs ACH & Johnny Gargano (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)

959. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
960. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
961. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Best Friends (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 12, 2014
962. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 7/8/14)
963. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
964. ACH vs Ricochet (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 13, 2014
963. Nikki Bella vs Natalya, Naomi, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae (WWE Main Evnt 7/8/14)
964. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
965. Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
966. Public Enemy vs Taz & Sabu for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
967. Cactus Jack vs The Sandman in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
968. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
969. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly in a Submission or KO Only Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 14, 2014
970. Michael Bennett vs ACH (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
971. Michael Elgin vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
972. The Decade vs The Briscoes vs reDRagon (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 15, 2014
973. Bayley vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
974. Sin Cara vs ? (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
975. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
976. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
July 16, 2014
977. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
978. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
979. The Usos vs Titus O'Neil & Heath Slater (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 17, 2014
980. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
981. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 19, 2014
982. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura vs Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
983. Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
984. Curtis Axel vs Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
985. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
986. Roman Reigns vs Rusev (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 20, 2014
987. The Miz vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
988. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
989. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
990. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
991. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven vs Silas Young vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World TV Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
992. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
993. Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III & Rhino (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
994. 8 Man Gauntlet Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
995. MVP & Kenny King vs Eric Young & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
996. Brittany vs Madison Rayne in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
997. Bobby Lashley vs Jeff Hardy for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
998. Adam Rose vs Fandango (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)	
999. Cameron vs Naomi (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)
1000. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1001. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1002. Rusev vs Jack Swagger (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
July 21, 2014
1003. Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
1004. The Batiri vs Estonian Thunderfrog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1005. Kobald vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1006. Drew Gulak vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1007. Drew Gula vs Green Ant rematch (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
July 22, 2014
1008. Devastation Corporation vs The Captain & Tenille (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1009. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Brian Fury vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1010. Francis O'Rourke vs Funaki (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1011. CIMA & Matt Sydal vs Ricochet & Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival"7/20/14)
1012. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & EITA for the Open the Twin Gate Championships (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival" 7/20/14)
1013. Shelton "X" Benjamin vs Doc Gallows (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1014. Brian Pillman vs Alex Wright (WCW "Great American Bash| 6/18/95)
1015. Great Muta vs Sting (WCW "Japan Supershow" 3/21/91)
1016. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn for the WWE Hardcore Championship (WWE "Sunday Night Heat| 8/5/01)
1017. The Hardy Boyz vs Funaki & Teioh (WWE "Sunday Night Heat" 9/27/98)
July 23, 2014
1018. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
July 24, 2014
1019. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1020. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/18/14)
1021. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1022. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1023. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
1024. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr. (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
July 25, 2014
1025. ACH, Matt Taven & Tomasso Ciampa vs Takaaki Watanabe & Forever Holliganz (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1026. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Jado & Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
July 26, 2014
1027. Kane & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1028. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes, Cameron & Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1029. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1030. AJ Lee & Paige vs Emma & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1031. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1032. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1033. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1034. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1035. Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1036. The Young Bucks vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1037. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1038. Adam Cole vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1039. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1040. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1041. Tommy Trainwreck vs Scotty Wild (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1042. Matthew Palmer vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1043. MVP vs Bobby Roode in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1043. DJ Z vs Low Ki (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1044. Magnus & Bram vs Mr. Anderson & Gunner (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1045. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell for the Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1046. The Great Muta vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1047. Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & Rhino in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
July 28, 2014
1048. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1049. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1050. Moose vs Hakim Zane (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1051. Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs The Briscoes vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1052. The Hardy Boyz vs Elijah Burke & Sylvester Terkay (WWE ECW)
1053. The Faces of Fear vs Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Monday Nitro 5/20/96)
1054. Public Enemy vs Nasty Boys (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1055. Dean Malenko vs Alex Wright (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 29, 2014
1056. The Throwbacks vs The Submission Squad (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1057. Ophidian vs Heidi Loveleace (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1058 Latvian Proud Oak & Lithuanian Snow Troll vs Mr. Azerbaijan & Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1059. Worker Ant vs DeviANT (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1060. Brian Pillman vs Eddie Guerrero (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 30, 2014
1061. The Pieces of Hate vs Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
July 31, 2014
1062. Estonian Thunder Frog vs The Proletariat Boar of Muldova (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1063. The Spectral Envoy vs Blaster McMassive, Oleg the Usurper & Jaka (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
August 1, 2014
1064. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1065. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1066. Jason Jordan vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1067. Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1068. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Blue Bloods for the WCW Tag Team Championships (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1069. Konnan vs Psicosis for the Mexican Heavyweight Championship (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1070. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs The Giant & Ric Flair (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
August 2, 2014
1071. The Wolves vs The Hardys for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1072. Low Ki vs Manik vs DJ Z (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1073. Brian Cage vs Sanada vs Crazy Steve (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1074. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1075 Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1076. Seth Rollins vs Fandango (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1077. Jey Uso vs Ryback (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1078. Lexxus vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1079. Tazz vs Mr. Perfect (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1080. Booker T & Christian vs Edge & DDP (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1081. Trish Stratus vs Ivory (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1082. Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & X-Pac vs Hulk Hogan & The Rock (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
August 3, 2014
1083. Jeff Hardy vs Billy (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1084. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle for the Intercontinental Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1085. Triple H vs Chris Jericho vs Stephanie McMahon for the Undisputed Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1086. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1087. Jack Swagger vs Rusev (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1088. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1089. Old Fashioned vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1090. Max Smashmaster vs Jojo Bravo (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1091. Blind Rage vs Mat Fitchett (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1092. Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet vs The Batiri (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1093. Billy Roc vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1094. Fire Ant & Silver Ant vs Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1095. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1096. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs Tursas, Ares & Nokken (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1097. 3.0, Archibald Peck & The Batiri vs Ares, Tursas, Nokken, Qefka the Quiet & Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1098. Chuck Taylor vs Shynron (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" Dark Match 6/21/14)
1099. The Usos vs RyaAxel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1100.Dolph Ziggler vs Bo Dallas (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1101. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro in a No DQ Match (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1102. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1103. R-Truth vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1104. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1105. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1106. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
August 4, 2014
1107. AC/DC vs The Throwbacks vs Tursas & Nokken vs Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1108. Movado vs Ophidian (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 6, 2014
1109. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1110. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1111. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 2)
1112. Devon Moore vs Alexander James (CZW Proving Ground 2014)
August 7, 2014
1113. Jaka vs The Estonian Thunder Frog (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1114. Devastation Corporation vs 3.0 (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1115. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1116. The Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1117. Eddie Kingston vs Shynron (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1118. The Colony & The Batiri vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 9, 2014
1119. BJ Whitmer vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1120. BJ Whitmer vs Matt Taven (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1121. Matt Taven vs The Romantic Touch (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1122. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1123. Jay Lethal vs Cedric Alexander (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1124. Abyss vs Bram in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1125. Mr. Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw vs The Bro-Mans (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1126. Team 3D, Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow vs Ethan Carter III, Rhino, Snitsky & Rycklon in a Hardcore War (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1127. Sanada vs Low Ki vs Samoa Joe for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
August 10, 2014
1128. Low Ki vs Chris Sabin (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1129. Rashad Cameron vs DJ Z (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1130. Rubix vs Kenny King (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1131. Matt Cross vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1132. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1133. Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels vs Spanky vs Doug Williams in a One Hour Iron Man Match for the ROH Championship (ROH "Crowning a Champion"7/27/02)
1134. Leva Bates vs LuFisto (WSU "Uncensored Rumble")
1135. The Hooliganz vs Heidi Lovelace & Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell #3")
1136. Christina Von Eerie vs Candice LeRae (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Day 1)
August 11, 2014
1137. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Xplosion)
1138. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Honor Invades Boston" 8/24/02)
August 12, 2014
1139. Shelton Benjamin vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Climax 24: Day 3)
1140. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW Climax 24: Day 4)
1141. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Climax 24: Day 4)
August 13, 2014
1142. The Usos vs RybAxel (WWE Main Event 7/29/14)
1143. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder & Tyson Kidd (WWE Main Event 7/29/14)
1144. Eric Ryan vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1155. Louis Lyndon vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1156. Rickey Shane Page vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1157. Buff Bagwell vs Jock Sampson (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1158. Ace Vetter vs Manik (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1159. Sonjay Dutt vs Rockstar Spud (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1160. Petey Williams vs Tigre Uno (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
August 15, 2014
1161. BJ Whitmer vs Seliziya Sparx (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1162. Sonjay Dutt vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
August 17, 2014
1163. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1164. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1165. Charlotte vs Summer Rae for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1166. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1167. Adrian Neville vs Rusev (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1168. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Summerslam 2014 Kickoff Show 8/17/14)
1169. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1170. AJ Lee vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1171. Rusev vs Jack Swagger in a Flag Match (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1172. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Lumberjack Match (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1173. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1174. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1175. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1176. John Cena vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
August 18, 2014
1177. Danny Havoc vs Ultramantis Black (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1178. Colin Delaney vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1179. Veda Scott vs Ethan Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1180. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1181. Low Ki vs Crazy Steve vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs DJ Z vs Manik (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1182. Mr. Anderson vs Gunner (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1183. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky for the Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
August 19, 2014
1184. Bobby Lashley, MVP & Kenny King vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1185. Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1186. Big Show & Mark Henry vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1187. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1188. Ryback, Curtis Axel & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns, Rob Van Dam & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1189. Eric Corvis vs Johnny Miyagi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 30")
1190. Da Hoodz vs The Contingent (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 30")
August 21, 2014
1191. Aaron Epic vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1192. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
August 23, 2014
1193. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1194. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomaki Honma (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1195. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1196. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1197. The Ascension vs Mac Miles & Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
August 24, 2014
1198. Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey vs The Mechanics (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1199. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1200. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1201. Katsuyori Shibata vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1202. Adam Cole vs Rocky Romero (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1203. Tommaso Ciama vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1204. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1205. Matthew Palmer vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
August 26, 2014
1206. Tim Donst vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1207. Eric Ryan vs Danny Havoc (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1208. Matt Cross vs Seliziya Sparx (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1209. Ethan Page vs Buff Bagwell(AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1210. Louis Lyndon vs Sonjay Dutt (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1211. Michael Elgin vs Heidi Lovelace for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1212. Marion Fontaine, UltraMantis Black, Colon Delaney & Veda Scott vs Gregory Iron, Dick Justice, Benjamin Boone & Martini (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1213. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
August 27, 2014
1214. Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1215. Tim Donst vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1216. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
August 28, 2014
1217. Neveah vs Mickie Knuckles (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1218. Shane Strickland vs Candice LeRae for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1219. BLK Jeez vs Sozio & Joe Gacy (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1220. The Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
August 31, 2014
1221. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1222. ACH vs Tadarius Thomas (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode # 152)
1223. Steve Corino vs Kevin Steen (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #152)
1224. Michael Elgin vs Eric Ryan for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1225. Chris Sabin vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1226. Rickey Shane Page vs Flip Kendrick vs Tyson Dux vs Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1227. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1228. Green Ant vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
September 1, 2014
1229. Bram vs Abyss in a Stairway to Janice Match (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
1230. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
1231. Mr. Anderson vs Samuel Shaw in an I Quit Match (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
Septmber 2, 2014
1232. The Batiri vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Haack & Slaash vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Mr. Azerbaijan (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1233. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1234. Missile Assault Ant vs Silver Ant (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1235. Sinn Bodhi, Oliver Grimsley, Qefka the Quiet, Nokken & Tursas vs Mr. Touchdown, Dasher Hatfield, Jervis Cottonbelly , Estonian Thunderfrog & Latvian Proud Oak (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1236. The Pieces of Hate vs Osirian Portal (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1237. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1238. UltraMantis Black, Frightmare, Hallowicked & Blind Rage vs Jaka, Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch & Blaster McMassive (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
September 4, 2014
1239. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1240. Eva Marie vs Bayley (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1241. Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1242. The Vaudevillains vs Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rowley (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1243. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1244. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1245. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 8/14/14)


----------



## RKing85

first half of September

ROH Year One - 17 matches (3-Way, Low-Ki/Danielson, Low-Ki/Styles, Guerrero and Red/SAT's, Low-Ki/Red, 4-Way, Briscoe/Briscoe, Low Ki/Savier, London/Shane, Danielson and Modest/Daniels and Morgan, Joe/Low Ki, Danielson/Styles, Ki and Carino/Ohtani and Tanaka, 10-man tag, Xavier/Styles, Danielson/London, Xavier/London)

First half of Sept total - 17 matches
year to date total - 486 total

I was at 439 at this point last year


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list for the middle part of September.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2003) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

8-1-2014

1697 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1698 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1699 (WWE Smackdown) Rosa Mendes VS AJ Lee
1700 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Seth Rolins VS Dean Ambrose (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1701 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Diego
1702 (WWE Smackdown) Albert Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1703 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Chris Jericho

8-2-2014

1704 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Matt Taven VS Romantic Touch VS Jay Lethal VS Cedric Alexander (Golden Gauntlet)

8-3-2014

1705 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Jocephus Brody
1706 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Michael Steel VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1707 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Drew Haskins
1708 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Crash & Burn (JW Murdock & Josh Crowe) VS Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

8-4-2014

1709 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Kane (Last Man Standing match)
1710 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Mark Henry
1711 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio
1712 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1713 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1714 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1715 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho vS Luke Harper
1716 (WWE RAW) Diego VS Fandango
1717 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1718 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Heath Slater

8-6-2014

1719 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1720 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1721 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1722 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Pinky
1723 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea

8-7-2014

1724 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1725 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion VS Mr. Anderson & Gunner & Samuel Shaw
1726 (TNA Impact) Team Bully Ray (Bully Ray & Devon & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow) VS Team EC III (EC III & Rhino & Gene Snitsky & Ryklon)
1727 (TNA Impact) Sanada VS Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)

8-8-2014

1728 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Mark Henry & Big Show
1729 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Mr. Border Patrol (Damien Sandow)
1730 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1731 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Natalya
1732 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Rusev
1733 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Randy Orton

8-9-2014

1734 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Adam Cole
1735 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Tammaso Ciampa
1736 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-10-2014

1737 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zane Stevens VS Blue Tiger
1738 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS John Hoodrich (NWA TV Championship)
1739 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Drew Haskins
1740 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Hammerjack
1741 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

8-11-2014

1742 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1743 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1744 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1745 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1746 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Dolph Ziggler
1747 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

8-13-2014

1748 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
1749 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1750 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello) VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1751 (CWFH) Worldwind Gentlemen (Remy Marcel & Jack Manley) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1752 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

8-14-2014

1753 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS Homicide VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS DJ Z VS Low Ki (Elimination Scramble Match)
1754 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1755 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Velvet Sky VS Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1756 (TNA Impact) Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young & Austin Aries & Bobby Roode
1757 (TNA Impact) The Dudleys (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) (TLC Match)

8-15-2014

1758 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
1759 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Dolph Ziggler
1760 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Luke Harper
1761 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1762 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1763 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1764 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-16-2014

1765 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS ACH
1766 (ROH TV) Steve Corino VS Kevin Steen

8-17-2014

1767 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Lighnting Bolt Kid
1768 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Blue Tiger
1769 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS John Hoodrich
1770 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1771 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Hammerjack & Jeremiah Plunkett

8-18-2014

1772 (WWE RAW) The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) VS Big Show & Mark Henry
1773 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1774 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1775 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1776 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Randy Orton VS Sheamus & RVD & Roman Reigns
1777 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Goldust & Stardust
1778 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

8-20-2014

1779 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Bram VS Abyss (Stairway To Janice Match)
1780 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)
1781 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (I Quit Match)
1782 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Angelina Love VS Gail Kim (Last Knockout Standing/Knockouts Championship)
1783 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Austin Aries VS Eric Young VS Gunner VS Magnus VS James Storm VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Championship #1 Contenders Six Sides Of Steel cage Match)

8-22-2014

1784 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
1785 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1786 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS RVD
1787 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Paige
1788 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust & Stardust VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1789 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-23-2014

1790 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Tammaso Ciampa
1791 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Moose
1792 (ROH TV) ACH VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

8-24-2014

1793 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1794 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) 2 Tuff Tony VS Hammerjack
1795 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Luke Gallows VS Paul Lee
1796 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Lightning Bolt Kid
1797 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Lou Marconi (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

8-25-2014

1798 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack Swagger
1799 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro (US Championship #1 Contenders Match)
1800 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1801 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1802 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz
1803 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane & Seth Rollins (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1804 (WWE RAW) Slater & Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1805 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1806 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt
1807 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Big Show & Mark Henry VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-26-2014

1808 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze) & Slim J VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) & Jeremy V
1809 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Cru Jones VS Todd Sexton
1810 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Rick Michaels & Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) & Bart Sawyer VS Tank & Dustin Timberlake & Scottie Wrenn & Caprice Coleman (Ultimate Survival 8 man Elimination Match)
1811 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1812 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1813 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
1814 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1815 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
1816 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
1817 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
1818 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

8-27-2014

1819 (CFWH) Ridiculously Bigg (El Ridiculoso & Biggie Bigg) VS The Family Stone (Leo Blaze & Othello)
1820 (CWFH) Saxton Huxley VS Tito Escondito
1821 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1822 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Hobo
1823 (CWFH) Vermin (Johhny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Ryan Taylor) VS Joey Ryan & Peter Avalon & Mikey O'Shea
1824 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Tommy Dreamer (New York City Streetfight)
1825 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
1826 (TNA Impact) Homicide & DJ Z & Manik VS Low Ki & Crazzy Steve & Tigre Uno
1827 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino
1828 (TNA Impact) The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries
1829 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (1st match in World Tag Team Championship series)

8-29-2014

1830 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt
1831 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1832 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Emma
1833 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Submission Match)
1834 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1835 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1836 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-30-2014

1837 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1838 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas) VS RD Evans & Moose
1839 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-31-2014

1840 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Eve (formerly known as Abriella)
1841 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS The Spiral
1842 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1843 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali shabazz & Shawn Hoodrich VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-1-2014

1844 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro & The Miz
1845 (WWE RAW) Naomi & Layla & Summer Rae VS Rosa Mendes & Eva Marie & Cameron
1846 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1847 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Curtis Axel
1848 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Titus O'Neil
1849 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Zach Ryder
1850 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Goldust
1851 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Randy Orton)

9-3-2014

1852 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1853 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Omar Asif
1854 (CWFH) The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian) VS Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello)
1855 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor VS Willie Mack (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1856 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Taryn Terrell (Knockouts Championship)
1857 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw & Gunner VS Magnus & Bram
1858 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1859 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS Homicde VS Low Ki (X Divison #1 Contender's Match)
1860 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Rhino
1861 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Bobby Lashley

9-5-2014

1862 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1863 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Heath Slater
1864 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS Paige
1865 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Zach Ryder
1866 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins & Kane & Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho & Big Show & Mark Henry

9-7-2014

1867 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1868 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1869 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

9-8-2014

1870 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Caprice Coleman & Watanabe
1871 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Brian Kendrick
1872 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1873 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1874 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Rosa VS AJ Lee & Paige
1875 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Seth Rollins
1876 (WWE RAW) Adrain Neville & Sami Zayn VS Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1877 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1878 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1879 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns (SummerSlam Rematch)

9-10-2014

1880 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1881 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Mikey O'Shea
1882 (CWFH) Eli Everfly & Omar Asif VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1883 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1884 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship/Dumpster Match)
1885 (TNA Impact) Chris Melendez VS DJ Z
1886 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Bobby Roode & Eric Young VS Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley
1887 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Velevt Sky VS The Menagnerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve & Rebel)
1888 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino (New York City Streetfight)
1889 (TNA Impact) James Storm & The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries & Tajiri
1890 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (2nd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Table Match)

9-12-2014

1891 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1892 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Justin Gabriel
1893 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
1894 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1895 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Randy Orton)

9-13-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1896 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS AJ Styles
1897 (ROH TV) Adam Pearce VS Tadarius Thomas
1898 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

9-14-2014

1899 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) PG-13 (Wolfie D & JC Ice) VS Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Scott Steiner)
1900 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Tank Abbott VS La Parka
1901 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Norman Smiley VS Fit Finlay (WCW Hardcore Championship)
1902 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Harris Brothers (Ron & Don) VS Curt Henning (2 on Handicap Match)
1903 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Meastro VS Bam Bam Bigelow
1904 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) The Filthy Animals (Kidman & Konnan) & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asia)
1905 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Kevin Nash VS The Wall
1906 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Chris Benoit VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
1907 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Blue Tiger
1908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-15-2014

1910 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Kane
1911 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1912 (WWE RAW) Paige & Nikki Bella VS Brie Bella & AJ Lee
1913 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt
1914 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus VS Cesaro & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
1915 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Naomi
1916 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1917 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins

9-17-2014

1918 (CWFH) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
1919 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
1920 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1921 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
1922 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1923 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Knockout Battle Royal
1924 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Kenny King VS Chris Melendez
1925 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Homicide VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
1926 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (3rd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Ladders Match)
1927 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bram VS Gunner
1928 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)


Grand total so far 1928


----------



## Creative name

How the heck do all of you have the time to watch a 1,000 plus matches since Jan?


----------



## RKing85

second half of September

PWG Eleven - 8 matches (Ciampa/Romero, ACH/Alexander, Best Friends/Elgin and Gargano, Lee/Steen, Kazarian/Kendrick, Cole/Strong, O'Reilly/Hero, Bucks/WCTT)

King of Europe - 10 matches (Hero/Castagnoli, Stone/Shiozaki, PAC/Acid, Generico/Sydal, Ares/Williams, Zebra/Richards, Saito/Fleisch, Hero/Williams, PAC/McGuiness, Richards/Shiozaki)

WWE Night of Champions - 8 matches (Usos/Dusts, Sheamus/Cesaro, Ziggler/Miz, Rollins/Ambrose, Henry/Rusev, Orton/Jericho, 3-Way, Lesnar/Cena)

Second half of September - 26 matches
Year to date total - 512 total


----------



## XxTalonxX

Creative name said:


> How the heck do all of you have the time to watch a 1,000 plus matches since Jan?


I guessing it's because we have a lot of time to watch when we're not doing anything work wise or anything else.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

2014 Match List


Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14[/b
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
April 20th 
Hog Wild 96
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
Nitro – 9/16/96
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
Impact – 4/24/14
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
April 27th 
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
TNA Sacrifice 14
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
Raw – 9/22/97 
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
Smackdown – 4/27/00
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman *


*


Spoiler:  May



May
Impact – 5/1/14
628. Gunner vs. Mr. Anderson
629. Gunner vs. Bobby Roode
630. Willow vs. James Storm
631. The BroMans vs. The Wolves and Sanada
632. Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
NXT – 5/1/14
633. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch 
634. Natalya vs. Layla
May 3rd 
635. Big Show vs. Floyd “Money” Mayweather – Wrestlemania XXIV
May 4th
636. The Shield vs. Ryback and Team Hell No – TLC Match – TLC 2012
637. Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H – Steel Cage Match – Extreme Rules 2013
Extreme Rules 2014
638. Hornswoggle vs. El Torito – WeeLC Match 
639. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
640. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods
641. Big E vs. Bad News Barrett - Intercontinental Championship
642. The Shield vs. Evolution 
643. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - Steel Cage Match
644. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - Diva’s Championship
645. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Extreme Rules Match 
May 5th
Raw – 5/5/2014
646. United States Championship 20 Man Battle Royal
647. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
648. Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback
649. Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
650. Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio
651. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E - Intercontinental Championship
May 6th
Main Event 
652. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
653. Natalya, Naomi, and Cameron vs. Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, and Aksana 
654. Goldust vs. Curtis Axel
Halloween Havoc 96
655. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho 
656. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson
May 7th
Smackdown – 2/1/01
657. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz (WWF Tag Team Champinship – Tables Match)
658. Ivory vs. Lita vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship Match)
659. Edge and Christian vs. APA
660. Chris Jericho vs. Tazz
661. Big Show vs. Billy Gunn 
662. Undertaker and Kane vs. Haku and Rikishi (First Blood Match)
663. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship Match)
664. Triple H vs. John Morrison (Smackdown – Tables Match)
May 12th 
Raw – 5/12/14
665. John Cena and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
666. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
667. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
668. Sheamus vs. Ryback
669. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
670. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes
671. Batista vs. Roman Reigns 
May 13th 
Main Event – 5/13/14
672. Alicia Fox vs. Emma 
673. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
May 14th 
Raw – 4/8/13
674. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton
675. Fandango vs. Kofi Kingston 
676. Rhodes Scholars and Bella Twins vs. Tons of Funk and Funkadactyls 
677. John Cena vs. Mark Henry
678. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger (Raw - 5/12/14)
May 15th 
Impact - 5/15/14
679. Willow vs. Magnus and Bram
680. Crazy Steve vs. Kazarian 
681. Mr. Anderson vs. James Storm
682. DJ Z vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (X Division Championship)
683. Eric Young vs. MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
May 16th 
Smackdown – 5/16/14
684. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
685. El Torito vs. Heath Slater 
686. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (Special Guest Ref: Eva Marie)
687. Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista 
688. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
689. Cesaro vs. R-Truth 
690. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
Summerslam 2002
691. Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio 
692. Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho 
May 19th
Raw – 5/19/14
693. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
694. Big E vs. Ryback (Beat the Clock Challenge)
695. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
696. Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio (Beat the Clock Challenge)
697. Seth Rollins vs. Batista 
698. Alicia Fox vs. Paige
699. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat the Clock Challenge)
700. John Cena vs. Luke Harper
May 20th 
Unforgiven 2006
701. Johnny Nitro vs. Jeff Hardy (Intercontinental Championship)
702. Umaga vs. Kane
703. The Spirit Squad vs. The Highlanders (World Tag Team Championship)
704. Triple H and Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon, and Big Show (2 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match)
705. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship)
706. Randy Orton vs. Carlito 
707. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship TLC Match)
The Great American Bash 2004
708. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Rene Dupree vs. Booker T (United States Championship)
709. Charlie Haas vs. Luther Reigns 
710. Torrie Wilson vs. Sable
Raw – 10/20/01[/i]
711. Molly Holly, Lita, Jacqueline vs. Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, and Ivory
712. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sara
May 26th
Raw 5-26-14
713. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
714. Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae 
715. El Torito vs. Drew McIntyre 
716, Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
717. Randy Orton and Batista vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust
718. Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
719. Alicia Fox vs. Emma
720. Adam Rose vs. Davy Crockett (Damien Sandow)
721. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio
May 27th 
Main Event – 5/27/14
722. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel
723. R-Truth vs. D-Sizzle (Damien Sandow)
724. Brie Bella vs. Natalya 
725. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Harper and Rowan)
Smackdown – 12/13/01
726. Kurt Angle and William Regal vs. Rikishi and Edge
727. Taijiri vs.Crash (Cruiserweight Championship)
728. Jeff Hardy vs. Test
729. The Dudley Boyz and Christian vs. Scotty 2 Hotty, Albert, and Tazz
730. Matt Hardy vs. Bradshaw 
731. Chris Jericho and The Undertaker vs. The Rock and Rob Van Dam
ECW TV
732. Eddy Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko (ECW Television Championship)
May 28th
Raw – 1/9/06
733. Trish Stratus vs. Ashley (Women’s Championship)
734. Rob Conway vs. Chavo Guerrero 
735. Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels vs. Carlito and Chris Masters
May 31st
736. The Mexicools vs. bWo (Great American Bash 2005)





Spoiler:  June



June 1st
NXT Takeover
737. Adam Rose vs. Camacho 
738. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and El Local (NXT Tag Team Championship)
739. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship #1 Contenders Match)
740. Charlotte vs. Natalya (NXT Women’s Champion) 
741. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
Payback 2014
742. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (Mask vs. Hair)
743. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
744. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel 
745. Rusev vs. Big E
746. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
747. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
748. John Cena vs. Brya Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
749. The Shield vs. Evolution (No Holds Barred Elimination Match)
June 2nd 
Raw 6/2/14
750. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro and Bad News Barrett
751. Kofi Kingston vs. Bo Dallas
752. John Cena vs. Kane
753. Los Matadores vs. 3MB
754. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
755. Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger 
756. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
757. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Money in the Bank Qualifying match)
758. Rybaxel vs. Goldust and Sin Cara 
June 12th
NXT – 6/12/14 
759. Paige, Emma, and Bayley vs. The BFF’s (Charlotte, Summer Rae, Sasha Banks)
760. Colin Cassidy vs. Sylvester Lefort 
761. Sami Zayn vs. Mr. NXT 
762. Adrian Nevielle vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
June 16th
Raw – 6/16/14
763. Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler 
764. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett 
765. Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus 
766. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
767. Adam Rose and Summer Rae vs. Fandango and Layla 
768. WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Battle Royal 
769. Cameron vs. Paige 
770. Goldust and StarDust vs. Rybaxel 
771. John Cena vs. Kane (Stretcher Match)
June 18th
Raw – 9/27/99
772. Big Show vs. Chris Jericho
773. D’Lo Brown vs. Steve Blackman (European Championship)
774. New Age Outlaws vs. X-Pac and Kane 
775. Ivory vs. Mae Young and Fabulous Moolah (Handicap Evening Gown Match)
776. Jeff Jarrett and Tom Prichard vs. Chyna and Debra
777. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship)

778. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship – Bash at the Beach 94)

Smackdown – 7/27/00
779. Hardy Boyz vs. Lo Down
780. Grand Masta Sexay vs. Taz
June 19th
Impact – 6/19/14
781. Eric Young vs. Kenny King (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
782. The Wolves vs. Austin Aries and Samoa Joe vs. Willow and Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
783. The Wolves vs. Magnus and Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
784. Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
June 22nd
785. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Edge vs. Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 21)
786. Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Ric Flair (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 22)
787. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 23)
788. John Morrison vs. Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Chris Jericho (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXIV)
June 23rd
Raw – 6/23/14
789. Jimmy Uso vs. Luke Harper
790. Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan 
791. Naomi vs. Alicia Fox
792. Bo Dallas vs. Titus O’Neil 
793. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
794. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
795. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger
796. Big E vs. Damien Sandow 
797. John Cena, Sheamus, and Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, and Randy Orton

798. CM Punk vs. Mark Henry vs. MVP vs. Finlay vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Christian vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXV)
799. Kofi Kingston vs. MVP vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Matt Hardy vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Christian (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 26)
June 24th
800. Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010) 
801. Randy Orton vs. The Miz vs. Mark Henry vs. Ted DiBiase vs. John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Edge(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010)
June 25th
Money in the Bank 2011
802. Sin Cara vs. Wade Barrett vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Sheamus vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match) 
803. Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly (Divas Championship) 
804. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. R-Truth vs. Alex Riley vs. The Miz vs. Rey Mysterio(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
805. Randy Orton vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship) 
806. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship)

June 26th
NXT – 6/26/14
807. Xavier Woods vs. Bull Dempsey 
808. Summer Rae vs. Becky Lynch 
809. Collin Cassidy vs. Sawyer Fulton 
810. Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam
Impact – 6/26/14
811. Taryn Terrell and Gail Kim vs. The Beautiful People
812. Sanada vs. DJ Z vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve
June 27th
813. Dolph Ziggler vs. Santino Marella vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Sin Cara vs. Tensai vs. Christian (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
814. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Big Show vs. John Cena (WWE Championship Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
June 29th 
815. Fandango vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Jack Swagger vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
816. Rob Van Dam vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. CM Punk (All Star Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
Money in the Bank 2014
817. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
818. Paige vs. Naomi (Divas Championship)
819. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
820. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
821. Rybaxel vs. Star Dust and Goldust
822. Rusev vs. Big E 
823. Summer Rae vs. Layla (Special Referee: Fandango)
824. Sheamus vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Cesaro vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match)
June 30th
Raw 6/30/14
825. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam 
826. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
827. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi and Cameron 
828. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston 
829. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow 
830. Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler 
831. Rybaxel vs. Stardust and Goldust 
832. Paige vs. AJ Lee (Diva’s Championship)
833. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton





Spoiler:  July



July 1st
Main Event – 7/1/14
834. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods 
835. Nikki Bella and Alicia Fox vs. Naomi and Cameron 
836. Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam, Big E vs. Cesaro, Ryback, Curtis Axel 
July 7th
Raw – 7/7/14
837. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos 
838. Rusev vs. Rob Van Dam
839. Randy Orton vs. Dean Ambrose 
840. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
841. Sheamus vs. Damien Sandow 
842. The Miz vs. Chris Jericho 
843. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Naomi and Cameron 
844. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston
845. Bo Dallas vs. El Torito 
846. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins 

847. The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy (Undisputed Championship – Ladder Match – Raw 7/1/02)
848. Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero (No Disqualification – Smackdown 9/26/02)
July 8th
Main Event – 7/8/14
849. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (United States Championship – Last Man Standing Match) 
850. Nikki Bella vs. Eva Marie, Summer Rae, Naomi, Natalya, and Rosa Mendes 
851. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – Judgment Day 09)
July 9th
Halloween Havoc 96
852. Steve McMichael and Chris Benoit vs. The Faces of Fear
853. Harlem Heat vs. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash (WCW Tag Team Championships)
854. Hulk Hogan vs. Macho Man (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

855. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Summerslam 2005)
856. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Steel Cage Match - Unforgiven 2005)

July 10th
857. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE Championship – Extreme Rules Match – One Night Stand 2006)
July 14th
Raw – 7/14/14
858. Sheamus vs. The Miz
859. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
860. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
861. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Cameron 
862. Cesaro vs. Big E
863. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
864. Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
865. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins, Randy Orton, and Kane

866. Ric Flair vs. Sting (Nitro – 9/5/95)
867. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (Nitro)
868. Hulk Hogan vs. Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Nitro – 7/6/98)
July 16th
Raw – 7/1/02
869. Rob Van Dam vs. William Regal 
870. Bubba and Spike Dudley vs. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit 
871. Booker T vs. Big Show
July 20th
Battleground 2013 
872. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins (WWE Tag Team Championship)
873. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
Battleground 2014
874. Adam Rose vs. Fandango
875. Naomi vs. Cameron
876. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
877. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
878. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
879. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
880. Intercontinental Championship Battle Royal 
881. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
July 21st
Raw – 7/21/14
882. Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton
883. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox, Eva Marie, Cameron, Rosa Mendes 
884. Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow 
885. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler
886. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Emma and Natalya 
887. Fandango vs. Zack Ryder
888. RybAxel vs. Big E and Kofi Kingston
889. Rusev vs. The Great Khali 
890. Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro 
July 27th 
Summer Slam 2013
891. Kane vs. Bray Wyatt (Ring of Fire Match)
892. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow 
893. Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship Match)
894. Brie Bella vs. Natalya
895. Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification) 
896. Dolph Ziggler and Kaitlyn vs. Big E Langston and AJ Lee
897. John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Championship – Special Guest Ref: Triple H) 
World War 3 96
898. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon (J Crown Championship)
899. Nick Patrick vs. Chris Jericho (One Arm Tied Behind My Back Match)
900. Giant vs. Jeff Jarrett 
July 28th
Raw – 7/28/14
901. John Cena vs. Cesaro
902. The Miz, Curtis Axel, Ryback vs. Dolph Ziggler and The Usos
903. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
904. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
905. Fandango vs. Diego 
906. Natalya and Naomi vs. Cameron and Alicia Fox
907. Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins 
July 29th
Main Event – 7/29/14
908. The Usos vs. RybAxel
909. Slater and The Gator vs. Zack Ryder and Tyson Kidd
910. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
July 30th 
NXT – 7/24/14
911. Kalisto and Sin Cara vs. The Vaudevillains
912. Adrain Neville vs. Rusev 
Raw – 8/11/97
913. The Road Warriors vs. The Godwins 
914. Scott Putski vs. Tony Williams
915. Flash Funk vs. Brian Pillman
916. Owen Hart & Davey Boy Smith vs. The Patriot & Ken Shamrock
917. Faarooq vs. Chainz
918. Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind
Smackdown – 9/11/03
919. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. Tajiri and Nunzio
920. Shaniqua vs. Dawn Marie
921. Chris Benoit vs. Rhyno
922. Eddie Guerrero vs. John Cena (Latino Heat Parking Lot Brawl)
923. APA vs. Matt Hardy and Shannon Moore





Spoiler:  August



August 1st 
Smackdown – 8/1/14
924. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
925. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
926. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes 
927. Kane and Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose 
928. Diego vs. Fandango
August 3rd 
World War 3 96
929. The Amazing French Canadians vs. Harlem Heat
930. Dean Malenko vs. Pyschosis (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
931. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash vs. Nasty Boys vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
932. World War 3 60 Man Battle Royal 
August 4th
Raw – 8/4/14
933. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (Last Man Standing Match)
934. Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry 
935. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
936. Rusev vs. Sin Cara
937. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro
938. RybAxel vs. Stardust and Cody Rhodes
939. Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper
940. Diego vs. Fandango 
941. Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
942. Seth Rollins vs. Heath Slater
August 5th
Main Event – 8/5/14
943. Slater Gator vs. Stardust and Goldust 
944. Summer Rae vs. AJ Lee
945. Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio
August 7th
Impact – 8/7/14
946. Abyss vs. Bram (Monsters Ball Match)
August 11th 
Raw – 8/11/14
947. Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel 
948. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
949. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
950. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie 
951. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
952. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
August 12th 
Main Event – 8/12/14
953. Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston
954. The Usos vs. RybAxel vs. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam (WWE Tag Team Championship)
August 13th
955. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Elimination Chamber 2014)
956. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (Wrestlemania XXX)
957. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Main Event 4/8/14)
958. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Raw 3/3/14)
August 16th 
Summer Slam 2006
959. Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero
960. Big Show vs. Sabu (ECW Championship – Extreme Rules)
961. Randy Orton vs. Hulk Hogan
962. Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley (I Quit Match)
963. King Booker vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship)
964. DX vs. Vince McMahon and Shane McMahon
965. Edge vs. John Cena (WWE Championship)

966. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (Final Battle 2010)
967. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards (ROH World Championship - Death Before Dishonor VIII) 
August 17th 
Summer Slam 2014
968. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro 
969. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
970. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Divas Championship)
971. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
972. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
973. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
974. Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella 
975. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
976. John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
August 18th
Raw – 8/18/14
977. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. Big Show and Mark Henry
978. Natalya vs. Paige 
979. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Championship)
980. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
981. Roman Reigns, Rob Van Dam, Sheamus vs. Randy Orton and RybAxel
982. The Usos vs. Stardust and Goldust
983. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere)
August 19th
Main Event – 8/19/14
984. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
985. Nikki Bella vs. Emma
986. Los Matadores vs. SlaterGator
987. Big Show vs. Erick Rowan

988. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Steel Cage Match – Raw 1/7/08)
989. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Tables Match – Lockdown 2005)
990. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Falls Count Anywhere – One Night Stand 2008)
August 25th 
Raw – 8/25/14
991. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
992. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Number 1 Contender Intercontinental Championship)
993. Paige vs. Natalya 
994. The Usos vs. Goldust and StarDust
995. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Mizdow 
996. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins and Kane 
997. Los Matadores vs. Slater Gator
998. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
999. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt
1000. John Cena, Big Show, Mark Henry vs. The Wyatt Family 
August 26th
Main Event – 8/26/14
1001. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins 
1002. Adam Rose vs. Curtis Axel 
1003. Goldust and Stardust vs. Los Matadores
August 27th 
Starrcade 1996 
1004. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko (J-Crow and WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1005. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa (WCW Women’s Championship) 
1006. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. 
August 28th 
1007. Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy (WWE Championship – No Mercy 2008)
Starrcade 1996 
1008. Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett 
1009. The Outsiders vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
1010. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW US Heavyweight Championship)
1011. Lex Luger vs. Giant
1012. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper 
August 31st 
Souled Out 1997 
1013. Chris Jericho vs. Masahiro Chono 
1014. Hugh Morris vs. Big Bubba (Mexican Death Match)





Spoiler:  September



September 1st 
WCW Nitro – 9/4/95
1015. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman 
1016. Ric Flair vs. Sting 
1017. Hulk Hogan vs. Big Bubba (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
WCW Nitro – 9/10/95 
1018. Sabu vs. Alex Wright 
1019. Sting vs. V.K. Wallstreet (WCW US Heavyweight Championship)
1020. Scott Norton vs. Randy Savage 
1021. Hulk Hogan vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
WCW Nitro – 9/18/95
1022. The American Males vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
1023. Paul Orndorff vs. Johnny B. Badd 
Raw – 9/1/14
1024. Sheamus and Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz and Cesaro 
1025. Summer Rae, Naomi, and Layla vs. Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, Cameron 
1026. Big Show and Mark Henry vs. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan
1027. Jack Swagger vs. Curtis Axel 
1028. Adam Rose vs. Titus O’Neil 
1029. Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
1030. Goldust vs. Jimmy Uso
1031. John Cena, Chris Jericho, and Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, and Kane
WCW Nitro – 9/18/95
1032. Ric Flair vs. Brian Pillman
September 2nd 
Main Event – 9/2/14
1033. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Sandow 
1034. Natalya and Rosa Mendes vs. Summer Rae and Layla
1035. Gold and Stardust vs. Los Matadores 
September 3rd 
WCW Nitro – 9/25/95
1036. Alex Wright vs. Disco Inferno 
1037. Kurasawa vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman 
1038. The Taskmaster vs. Randy Savage 
1039. Lex Luger vs. Meng 
Raw – 2/20/95
1040. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Gary Sabaugh
1041. Adam Bomb vs. Rip Rogers 
1042. Jacob and Eli Blu vs. Leroy Howard and Mark Star
1043. Diesel vs. Jeff Jarett (WWF Championship) 
September 7th
1044. Paige vs. Emma (NXT Women’s Championship)
September 8th 
Raw – 9/8/14
1045. Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match)
1046. Paige and AJ Lee vs. Natalya and Rosa Mendes 
1047. Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus 
1048. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd and Tyler Breeze 
1049. Gold and Stardust vs. Los Matadores
1050. Titus O’Neil vs. Adam Rose 
1051. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton

September 9th 
Main Event – 9/9/14
1052. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger 
1053. Cesaro vs. Zack Ryder 
1054. Adam Rose vs. Titus O’Neil 
1055. The Ascension vs. Los Matadores 

1056. Chris Jericho vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship/Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold – Cyber Sunday 2008)
1057. The Rock and Stone Cold vs. Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall, and Kevin Nash
September 11th 
NXT Takeover: Fatal Four Way
1058. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and Sin Cara (NXT Tag Team Championship)
1059. CJ Parker vs. Baron Corbin 
1060. Sylvester LeFort vs. Enzo Amore
1061. Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1062. Charlotte vs. Baley (NXT Women’s Championship) 
1063. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship) 
September 15th 
Raw – 9/15/14
1064. Kane vs. Chris Jericho 
1065. Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1066. AJ Lee and Brie Bella vs. Paige and Nikki Bella 
1067. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt 
1068. Sheamus and The Usos vs. Cesaro, Goldust, Stardust 
1069. Naomi vs. Cameron 
1070. Dolph Ziggler and R-Ziggler vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow 
1071. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
September 17th 
Nitro – 10/2/95
1072. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage 
1073. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko 
1074. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson 

1075. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana
ROH Field of Honor
1076. Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal (Steel Cage Match)
September 18th 
NXT – 9/18/14
1077. Charlotte vs. Emma 
1078. Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel 
1079. Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker 
1080. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd and Titus O’Neil
September 21st 
Night of Champions 2014
1081. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1082. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
1083. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
1084. Rusev vs. Mark Henry 
1085. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho 
1086. Paige vs. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Divas Championship)
1087. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
September 22nd 
Raw – 9/22/14
1088. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Champion)
1089. Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1090. Natalya vs. Summer Rae 
1091. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane
1092. Sheamus and The Usos vs. Cesaro, Gold and Stardust
1093. Rusev vs. Mark Henry 
1094. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Slator Gator 
1095. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella 
1096. John Cena vs. Randy Orton
September 23rd 
Main Event – 9/23/14
1097. Paige vs. Naomi 
1098. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
Nitro – 10/9/95
1099. Sting vs. The Shark (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
1100. Sabu vs. Mr. J.L.
1101. Big Bubba vs. Road Warrior Hawk 
1102. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson (Cage Match)
September 25th
NXT – 9/25/14
1103. Mojo Ralwey vs. Bull Dempsey 
1104. Tyler Breeze vs. Justin Gabriel 
1105. Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss
1106. Enzo Amore vs. Marcus Louis
1107. Lucha Dragons vs. The Ascension (NXT Tag Team Championship)
September 26th 
Smackdown – 9/26/14]
1108. Intercontinental Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal
1109. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1110. Natalya and Rosa Mendes vs. Summer Rae and Layla 
1111. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro (Intercontinental Championship)
1112. Rusev vs. Big Show

1113. Sting vs. Dutch Mantell (Main Event – 9/2/90)
September 28th 
1114. Big Show and Kane vs. CM Punk and Mason Ryan (Over the Limit 2012 – WWE Tag Team Champioship)
1115. The Blade Runners vs. Bret Wayne Sawyer and Sean O’Reilly (UWF Power Pro Wresting – April 86)
1116. Sting and Rick Steiner vs. Mike Rotundo and Ron Simmons (NWA Southern Pro Wresting – 5/19/87)
1117. Sting vs. Ric Flair (NWA Pro Wrestling 1/2/88 – NWA World Heavyweight Championship) 
1118. Sting vs. Stan Lane (Main Event 10/2/88)
 Royal Rumble 2008
1119. Ric Flair vs. MVP
1120. Chris Jericho vs. JBL
1121. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
1122. Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy (WWE Championship)
1123. Royal Rumble 2008
September 29nd 
Raw – 9/29/14
1124. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz vs. Cesaro (WWE Championship)
1125. Layla vs. Rosa Medes 
1126. Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas
1127. Brie Bella vs. Cameron and Eva Marie
1128. Slator Gator vs. Los Matadores 
1129. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1130. Sheamus vs. Damien Mizdow 
1131. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton and Kane
September 30th 
Main Event – 9/30/14
1132. Sami Zayn vs. Xavier Woods (Dark Match)
1133. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
1134. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae and Layla
1135. Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston
1136. Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry
1137. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze (Dark Match)
Smackdown – 10/3/14
1138. Dolph Ziggler and Sheamus vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow
1139. Paige vs. Naomi
1140. The Usos vs. Slator Gator
1141. Cesaro vs. R-Truth
1142. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton and Kane




Total: 1142*


----------



## smitlick

Pretty terrible month for me

2878



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/2/13
1120. Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 27/2/13
1121. Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 6/3/13
1122. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 13/3/13
1123. Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 20/3/13
1124. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 27/3/13
1125. Kane vs Antonio Cesaro
1126. The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 3/4/13
1127. The Miz vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 10/4/13
1128. Tons of Funk & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield
1129. Jack Swagger vs Yoshi Tatsu
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 5
1130. Delfin vs Caras
1131. Sasuke vs Caras
1132. Sasuke vs Caras
1133. Delfin vs Pantera
1134. Sasuke/Lee vs Delfin/Naniwa
1135. Mask vs Michinoku
1136. Sasuke/Kendo/Shimoda vs Delfin/Naniwa/Hasegawa
1137. Jay vs Sasuke
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
1138. Steen vs Taylor
1139. Ciampa vs Cage
1140. Gargano vs Mack
1141. Fox vs Strong
1142. Younger vs Ryan
1143. ACH vs Nese
1144. O'Reilly vs Trent?
1145. Elgin vs Swann
1146. Cole/Bucks vs Hooligans/Perkins
1995 Yearbook Disc 13
1147. Hart vs DBS
1148. RVD vs Kroffat
1149. Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue
1150. Aguayo/Konnan/Parka/Octagon vs Pentagon/Caras/Estrada/Ano
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 6
1151. Sasuke/Zebra vs Naniwa/Pogo
1152. Sasuke/Mask/Nakajima vs Boy/Sato/Shiryu
1153. Pantera vs Delfin
1154. Sasuke/Mask/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1155. Shiryu vs Sasuke
1156. Teioh/Shiryu vs Michinoku/Funaki
1157. Togo vs Collins
1158. Michinoku vs Tanaka
1159. Saint vs Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 14
1160. Hashimoto/Hirata vs Chono/Tenzan
1161. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera
1162. Han vs Yammamoto
1163. Anjoh vs Sano
1164. Winners vs Marabunta
1165. Octagoncito/Sagrada/Tororito/Munequito vs Espectrico/Espectrito II/Parkita/Guerrera
1166. Parka/Octagon/Misterio Jr/Santo vs Pentagon/Panther/Psicosis/Guerrera
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2
1167. Younger vs Cage
1168. Gargano vs Steen
1169. Elgin vs Strong
1170. ACH vs O'Reilly
1171. B-Boy/Mack/Ciampa vs Best Friends
1172. Gargano vs Elgin
1173. Younger vs O'Reilly
1174. Bucks/Cole vs Fox/Swann/LeRae
1175. O'Reilly vs Elgin
Michinoku Pro Disc 7
1176. Sasuke vs Shiryu
1177. Liger/Hamada/Naniwa vs Togo/Michinoku/Funaki
1178. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin
1179. Casas vs Sasuke
1180. Togo/Shiryu/Funaki/Collins vs Hamada/Delfin/Astro/Otsuka
1181. Mask vs Teioh
1182. Michinoku/Togo/Teioh/Funaki vs Delfin/Mask/Naniwa/Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 15
1183. King vs Dantes
1184. Tiger vs Kanemoto
1185. Lawler vs Hart
1186. Toyota vs Kong
1187. Hayabusa vs Oya
1188. Misawa/Kobashi/Asako vs Kawada/Taue/Honda
PWX Funny Draws Money
1189. Everett vs Lude
1190. Melissa vs Yim
1191. Cabana vs Riley
1192. Ryan vs Manning
1193. Konley vs Striker
PWX Us vs The World
1194. Striker vs Page
1195. Melissa vs Yim
1196. Cabana vs Ryan
Michinoku Pro Disc 8
1197. Saint vs Hoshikawa
1198. Shinzaki vs Hayabusa
1199. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Hamada/Yakushiji
1200. Togo/Teioh vs Delfin/Santo
1201. Togo/Teioh/Michinoku/Funaki/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin/Mask/Hamada/Naniwa
1202. Shinzaki vs Michinoku
1203. Sasuke/Hamada/Naniwa/Yakushiji vs Togo/Teioh/Funaki/Shiryu
1204. Michinoku vs Delfin
WWE NXT 17/10/13
1205. The Ascension vs Neville/Graves
1206. Paige/Emma vs BFFs
1207. Zayn vs Dallas
WWE Main Event 17/4/13
1208. Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Main Event 24/4/13
1209. Gauntlet Match
WWE NXT 24/10/13
1210. Emma vs Sasha Banks
1211. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 31/10/13
1212. Paige vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 7/11/13
1213. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 14/11/13
1214. Bayley/Charlotte vs The BFFs
1215. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
BATTLEWAR 12
1216. Radioactive Wave vs 3.0
1217. Buxx Belmar vs Mike Bailey
1218. The Rock N Roid Express vs TDT
1219. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
Wrestling Spectacular 2
1220. Gene Snitsky vs Michael Tarver
1221. Tommy Dreamer & Rudeboy Riley vs X-Pac & Logan Black
1222. Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita
1223. Luke Gallows vs Matt Morgan
1224. Angelina Love vs Mickie James
Michinoku Pro Disc 9
1225. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada (1/14/1997)
1226. Dick Togo vs. Yakushiji (3/1/1997)
1227. El Gran Hamada vs. Funaki (3/1/1997)
1228. Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke (3/1/1997)
1229. Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku (3/1/1997)
1230. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Motegi vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada/Gran 

Naniwa/Yakushiji (3/16/1997)
1231. Tiger Mask/Hayabusa/Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Super Boy 
Michinoku Pro Disc 10
1232. Great Sasuke vs. Funaki (5/11/1997)
1233. Shinzaki/El Gran Hamada vs. Great Sasuke/Tiger Mask (6/22/1997)
1234. Great Sasuke vs. Super Boy (8/24/1997)
1235. Dick Togo vs. Great Sasuke (8/31/1997)
1236. TAKA Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask (9/23/1997)
Michinoku Pro Disc 11
1237. Undertaker vs. Hakushi (10/10/1997)
1238. Super Delfin/Hoshikawa/Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Funaki (10/10/1997)
1239. Great Sasuke vs. TAKA Michinoku (10/10/1997)
1240. Mens Teoh/Funaki vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin (11/2/1997)
1241. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin vs. Mens Teoh/Funaki (11/9/1997)
1242. Super Delfin/Genjin/Kozumi vs. Great Sasuke/Yakushiji/Fukuoka (12/1/1997)
1243. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke/Solar I (12/7/1997)
1995 Yearbook Disc 16
1244. Misterio Jr/Octagon/Muneco vs Psicosis/Guerrera/Panther
1245. Munequito vs Espectrito
1246. Santo/Misterio Jr/Parka/Octagon vs Fuerza/Estrada/Pentagon/Psicosis
1247. Jericho vs Dragon
1248. Kakihara/Kanehara vs Anjoh/Takayama
WWE NXT 21/11/13
1249. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1250. Aiden English vs Adrian Neville
1251. Leo Kruger vs Sami Zayn
WWE Main Event 1/5/13
1252. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/5/13
1253. Antonio Cesaro vs Randy Orton
Michinoku Pro Disc 12
1254. Dos Caras vs Tiger Mask
1255. Sasuke/Delfin/Tiger vs Caras/Hamada/Solar I
1256. TAKA Michinoku vs Funaki
1257. Togo/Teioh vs Sasuke/Delfin
1258. Mens Teioh vs Funaki
1259. Togo/Funaki/Super vs Sasuke/Hamada/Tiger
1260. Shinzaki/Hayabusa vs Kanemura/Gannosuke
Best of WCW Cruiserweights Set Disc 1
1261. Juvi vs Psicosis
1262. Booker vs Malenko
1263. Jericho vs Ultimo
1264. Magnum/Nobunaga vs Public Enemy
1265. Suwa vs Juvi
1266. Jericho vs Ultimo
1267. Doc Dean vs Hayashi
1268. Finley vs Bret
1269. Mysterio vs Malenko
1270. Lizmark vs Ultimo
1271. Psicosis vs Eddie
1272. Juvi vs Mysterio
1273. Parka/Dandy vs Calo/Ciclope
1274. Silver King vs Jericho
1275. Psicosis/Juvi vs Parka/Dandy
1276. Finley vs Benoit
1277. Jericho vs Houston
1278. Nobunaga vs Ultimo
1995 Yearbook Disc 17
1279. Sakuraba/Sano vs Malenko/Anjoh 
1280. Ozaki vs Kansai
1281. Michaels vs Jarrett
1282. Taue vs Kobashi
1283. Misawa vs Kawada
1284. Hart vs Hakushi
C*4/ISW Fighting Back 3 Wrestling With Cancer
1285. Lovely/**** vs Rukin/Hawke vs D'Milo/Eddy vs The Incredible Hunks
1286. Nyx/Bamboo vs Belmar/Jacques vs Iron/Skye vs Fury/Kraven
1287. Addy Starr vs Pinkie Sanchez
1288. Beef Wellington vs Twiggy
1289. Matt Cross vs Michael Von Payton
1290. Badd Boys vs Food Fighters
1291. Belmar vs Rukin vs Jacques vs Hawke
1292. Bailey/London vs Super Smash Brothers
1995 Yearbook Disc 18
1293. Hayabusa vs Gladiator
1294. Muto vs Koshinaka
Cruiserweights Disc 2
1295. Nagata vs Saturn
1296. Magnum vs Ultimo
1297. Eddie vs Konnan
1298. Juvi vs Jericho
1299. Flynn vs Finley
1300. Jericho vs Malenko
1301. Saito vs Ultimo
1302. Villano IV & V vs Juvi & Psicosis
1303. Malenko vs Horowitz
1304. Finley vs Eddie
1305. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1306. Eddie vs Juvi
1307. Jericho vs Rey Jr
1308. Juvi vs Psicosis
1309. Suwa vs Flynn
1310. Damien vs Chavo Jr
1995 Yearbook Disc 19
1311. Sasaki vs Hashimoto
1312. Muto vs Chono
1313. Hashimoto vs Tenzan
1314. Flair vs Muto
1315. Muto vs Hashimoto
Cruiserweights Disc 3
1316. Eddie vs Magnum
1317. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Lizmark
1318. Juvi vs Kidman
1319. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1320. Kanyon vs Lizmark
1321. Hennig vs Malenko
1322. Juvi vs Psicosis
1323. Kidman vs Psicosis
1324. Juvi vs Tokyo
1325. Jericho vs Chavo Jr
1326. Malenko vs Hayashi
1327. Hayashi vs Kourageous
1328. Jericho vs Wright
1329. Rey Jr vs Armstrong
1330. Hayashi vs Dinsmore
1331. Headbangers vs Pitbulls
1995 Yearbook Disc 20
1332. Fujiwara vs Taka
1333. Michaels vs Razor
1334. Aja Kong vs Kansai
1335. Inoue/Inoue vs Toyota/Hasegawa
1336. Hayabusa vs Oya
1337. Toyota vs Hokuto
WWE NXT 28/11/13
1338. Yoshi Tatsu vs Antonio Cesaro
1339. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1340. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 5/12/13
1341. Natalya vs Paige
1342. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 12/12/13
1343. Kassius Ohno vs Alexander Rusev
1344. Natalya & Bayley vs The BFFs
1345. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 19/12/13
1346. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro & Leo Kruger
1347. Paige vs Sasha Banks
1348. The Ascension vs The American Pitbulls
1349. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 26/12/13
1350. William Regal vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 15/5/13
1351. Seth Rollins vs Kane
WWE Main Event 22/5/13
1352. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E Langston
WWE Main Event 29/5/13
1353. Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 5/6/13
1354. Sheamus vs Antonio Cesaro
Cruiserweights Disc 4
1355. Juvi vs Kourageous
1356. Jericho vs Disco
1357. Hayashi vs Lane
1358. Juvi vs Kourageous
1359. Juvi vs Garza
1360. Juvi vs Silver King
1361. Finlay vs Brad Armstrong
1362. Hayashi vs Juvi
1363. Juvi vs Kidman
1364. Ultimo vs Rey Jr
1365. Saturn vs Psicosis
1366. Kidman vs Psicosis
1367. Psicosis vs Dragon
1368. Parka/Villano V/Ciclope vs Psicosis/Calo/Chavo Jr
1369. Jericho vs Iaukea
1370. Jericho vs Raven
Death of WCW Disc 1
1371. Hogan vs Sting
1372. Hogan vs Sting
1373. Traylor/Steiners vs Konnan/Norton/Bagwell
1374. Bret vs Flair
1375. Nash vs Traylor
1376. Outsiders vs Bloom/Enos
Death of WCW Disc 2
1377. Outsiders vs Steiners
1378. Sting vs Hogan
1379. Hogan/Nash vs Sting/Savage
1380. Giant/Savage/Sting vs Hogan/Outsiders
1381. Goldberg vs Renegade
Cruiserweights Disc 5
1382. Kidman vs Hayashi
1383. Kidman vs Lane
1384. Jericho vs Finlay
1385. LWO vs Chavo Jr/Lizmark/Parka/Ciclope
1386. Benoit/Malenko vs Wright/Disco
1387. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1388. Rey Jr vs Calo
1389. Jericho vs Kanyon
1390. Juvi vs Iaukea
1391. Jericho vs Psicosis
1392. Eddie vs Saturn
1393. Kidman vs Juvi
WWE Main Event 12/6/13
1394. The Miz vs Cody Rhodes
CZW High Stakes V
1395. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James
1396. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer
1397. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
1398. Beaver Boys vs Front
1399. Excellent/LuFisto vs Cherry/Parks
1400. Azrieal/Dickinson/OI4K vs Colon/Busick/Juicy Product
1401. Gulak vs Fox
WWE Main Event 19/6/13
1402. The Shield vs The Usos/Justin Gabriel
1403. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 26/6/13
1404. Dean Ambrose vs Christian
WWE Main Event 3/7/13
1405. Damien Sandow vs Christian
WWE Main Event 10/7/13
1406. Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 17/7/13
1407. Christian vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 24/7/13
1408. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
AAW Defining Moment 2013
1409. Cabana/Miller vs Lawrence/Crane
1410. ACH vs Rose
1411. KFM vs ZG
1412. Kingston vs Jacobs
1413. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
1414. Young vs Edwards
1415. Elgin vs Walker
1416. Hollister vs Cannon
Cruiserweights Disc 6
1417. Eddie vs Dean
1418. Kidman vs Chavo
1419. Jericho vs Eddie
1420. Eddie vs Saturn
1421. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1422. Dean vs Raven
1423. Kidman vs Jericho
1424. Rey Jr vs Dandy
1425. Juvi vs Hayashi
1426. Juvi vs Hayashi
1427. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1428. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1429. Kidman vs Chavo
1430. Eddie vs Raven
Cruiserweights Disc 7
1431. Kidman vs Juvi
1432. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1433. Bret vs Benoit
1434. Juvi vs Calo
1435. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1436. Benoit vs Smiley
1437. Kanyon vs Magnum
1438. Saturn vs Silver King
1439. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1440. Bret vs Dean
1441. Kidman vs Eddie
1442. Saturn vs Silver King
1443. Benoit vs Iaukea
1444. Kidman vs Eddie
Death of WCW Disc 3
1445. Savage vs Sting
1446. Goldberg vs Raven
1447. Hogan vs Savage
1448. Bagwell/Norton vs Rick Steiner/Luger
1449. The Outsiders vs Sting/Giant
Death of WCW Disc 4
1450. Luger/Nash vs Hogan/Giant
1451. Sting vs Giant
1452. Adams vs Giant
1453. DDP vs Savage
1454. Goldberg vs Hall
1455. Goldberg vs Hogan
Cruiserweights Disc 8
1456. Rey Jr vs Villano V
1457. Disco vs Silver King
1458. Benoit/Dean vs Scott/Steve Armstrong
1459. ***** Casas vs Dick Togo
1460. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1461. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1462. Benoit vs Kanyon
1463. Juvi/Eddie vs Kidman
1464. Eddie vs Villano V
1465. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1466. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1467. Disco vs Shiima
1468. Jericho vs Booker
WWE Main Event 31/7/13
1469. R-Truth vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 7/8/13
1470. The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos
WWE Main Event 14/8/13
1471. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 21/8/13
1472. The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 28/8/13
1473. The Prime Time Players vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 4/9/13
1474. The Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
SWE Crossing The Line
1475. Drew Gulak vs MK McKinnan
1476. Mark Haskins vs Drake Younger
1477. Stixx vs Soldier Ant
1478. El Ligero vs AR Fox vs Tommy End
1479. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
1480. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet

May 

OPW All Or Nothing
1481. Matt Tremont vs Jaka
1482. Amasis vs Sonjay Dutt
1483. Mascara Celestial vs Ophidian
1484. Scot Summers vs Chris Dickinson
WWE Main Event 11/9/13
1485. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 18/9/13
1486. Dolph Ziggler vs Curtis Axel 
WWE Main Event 25/9/13
1487. The Usos vs Big E Langston & Fandango
WWE Main Event 2/10/13
1488. Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
1489. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 9/10/13
1490. Zack Ryder vs Big E Langston
Cruiserweights Disc 9
1491. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Kaz Hayashi
1492. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1493. Nobunaga vs Saturn
1494. Finlay vs Booker
1495. Eddie/Juvi vs Rey Jr/Kidman
1496. Saturn vs Jericho
1497. Juvi/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1498. Psicosis vs Kidman
1499. Parka vs Booker
1500. Psicosis vs Juvi
1501. Parka vs Rey Jr
1502. Hayashi vs LeRoux
1503. Garza/Lizmark/Calo vs Juvi/King/Parka
1504. Booker vs Bret
1505. King vs Jericho
WWE Main Event 16/10/13
1506. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 23/10/13
1507. Goldust vs Seth Rollins
1508. Real Americans vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 30/10/13
1509. Kofi Kingston vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 6/11/13
1510. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
1511. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
WWE Main Event 13/11/13
1512. Natalya vs AJ Lee
WWE Main Event 20/11/13
1513. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 27/11/13
1514. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 4/12/13
1515. Goldust vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 11/12/13
1516. Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 18/12/13
1517. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 25/12/13
1518. The Bella Twins & Natalya vs AJ Lee, Tamina & Aksana
CZW Best of the Best XIII
1519. Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar vs Lucky tHURTeen
1520. Biff Busick vs Azrieal vs Caleb Konley
1521. Drake Younger vs Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher
1522. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey
1523. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
1524. Drake Younger vs AR Fox
1525. Juicy Product vs OI4K
1526. Drake Younger vs Biff Busick
WWE Main Event 3/10/12
1527. CM Punk vs Sheamus
WWE Main Event 10/10/12
1528. Big Show vs Randy Orton
Wrestling Is Heart Pulse
1529. Dale Patricks vs Arik Cannon
1530. Reed Bentley vs Billy Roc
1531. Green Ant & Mat Russo vs Mr Touchdown & Joe Pittman
WWE Main Event 17/10/12
1532. Kofi Kingston vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 24/10/12
1533. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
Wrestling Is Heart Circulate
1534. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak
1535. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly
1536. Gangrel & The Daywalkers vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Pride of Indiana
1537. Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs AC/DC
WWE Main Event 31/10/12
1538. Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio & Prime Time Players
WCW Cruiserweights Disc 10
1539. Finlay vs Super Calo
1540. Kidman vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1541. Kidman vs Lash LeRoux
1542. Benoit vs Hall
1543. Jericho vs Damien
1544. Rey Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1545. Lash LeRoux vs Super Calo
1546. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1547. Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg vs Calo/Dandy/Garza
1548. Benoit/Malenko vs Finlay/Taylor
1549. Lash LeRoux vs Chavo
1550. Konnan/Rey Jr vs Garza/Silver
1551. Chavo vs Ciclope
1552. Psicosis vs Villano V
1553. Rey Jr vs Nash
WWE Main Event 7/11/12
1554. Sheamus vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 14/11/12
1555. Team Hell No vs The Rhodes Scholars
ROH on Sinclair 23/2/13
1556. Matt Taven vs Tadarius Thomas
1557. The American Wolves & Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong & reDRagon
WWE NXT 1/1/14
1558. Emma vs Natalya
1559. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 8/1/14
1560. Bayley vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 15/1/14
1561. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/1/14
1562. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake
1563. Antonio Cesaro vs CJ Parker
1564. Natalya vs Summer Rae
1565. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
Death of WCW Disc 5
1566. DDP/Malone vs Hogan/Rodman
1567. DDP/Leno vs Hogan/Bischoff
1568. Goldberg vs Meng
1569. Konnan vs Jannetty
Death of WCW Disc 6
1570. Hennig vs Malenko
1571. Raven vs Saturn
1572. Kidman vs Juvi
1573. Hall vs Luger
1574. Goldberg vs Sting
1575. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano III/IV
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 11
1576. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano V/El Dandy
1577. Juvi vs Blitzkrieg
1578. Psicosis vs Garza
1579. Juvi vs Lenny Lane
1580. Kidman vs Psicosis
1581. Benoit vs Hart
1582. Kidman vs Chavo
1583. Blitzkrieg vs Hayashi
1584. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1585. Rey Jr/Konnan vs Juvi/Psicosis
1586. Kidman vs Jericho
1587. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1588. Booker vs Christian
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 12
1589. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1590. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1591. Juvi vs Vampiro
1592. Benoit/Malenko vs Raven/Saturn
1593. Kidman vs Blitzkrieg
1594. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1595. Chavo vs Hayashi
1596. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Raven/Saturn
1597. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1598. Benoit vs Raven
1599. Hak vs Whipwreck
1600. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1601. Kidman vs Psicosis
1602. Raven/Saturn vs Damian/Dandy
1603. Hak vs Bigelow
1995 Yearbook Disc 21
1604. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
1605. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Akira Taue
WWE NXT 29/1/14
1606. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 5/2/14
1607. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1608. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves
WWE Main Event 21/11/12
1609. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 28/11/12
1610. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1611. Mat Russo vs Chuck Taylor
1612. Arik Cannon/Darin Corbin vs The League
1613. Kentucky Buffet/Dave Vega vs Gangrel/Los Ice Creams
Wrestling Is Respect Rebirth
1614. Green Ant vs Mike Quackenbush
1615. Drew Gulak vs Leech Landa
1616. Ophidian vs Gran Akuma
1617. Delirious vs The Shard
Wrestling Is Respect 2
1618. Green Ant vs The Shard
1619. Rhett Titus vs Gran Akuma
1620. Jigsaw vs Delirious
1621. Drew Gulak vs Frank O'Rourke
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2013
1622. The Bravado Brothers vs Dos Ben Dejos
1623. Trent Barreta vs Rich Swann
EVOLVE 23
1624. Gentlemens Club vs Dos Ben Dejos
1625. Matt Jackson vs Caleb Konley
1626. Bravados vs Pieces of Hate
1627. Brian XL vs Earl Cooter
1628. Gulak vs Touchdown vs Strickland vs Dorado\
1629. Busick vs Chicago vs Alexander vs Green Ant
1630. Swann/Ricochet vs Gargano/Barreta
1631. Fox vs Nese
Shine 12
1632. Roxx/Darling vs West Coast Connection
1633. Bates vs CVE
1634. Kimberly vs Kimber Lee
1635. Havok vs Ivelisse vs Yim
1636. Bates vs CVE
1637. Santana vs Brandi Wine
1638. Santana/O'Neal vs Wine/Hosaka
1639. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
1640. Angelina Love vs Shanna
1641. Rain vs Havok
Wrestlemania XXX
1642. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
1643. The Shield vs Kane & The New Age Outlaws
1644. 30 Man Battle Royal
1645. Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker
1646. 14 Divas Title Match
1647. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 13
1648. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1649. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1650. Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1651. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1652. Vampiro vs Ciclope
1653. Kanyon vs Silver King
1654. Benoit/Malenko vs Saturn/Raven
1655. Kidman vs Juvi
1656. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1657. Kidman vs Psicosis
1658. Juvi vs Psicosis
1659. La Parka vs Damian
1660. Kidman vs Psicosis
1661. Hak vs Nash
1662. Hak vs Finlay
1663. Eddie vs Juvi
1995 Yearbook Disc 22
1664. Mayumi Ozaki vs Chigusa Nagayo
1665. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1666. Silver King vs Miguel Perez
WWE Main Event 5/12/12
1667. Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
1668. Antonio Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs R-Truth & Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT 12/2/14
1669. Bayley, Emma & Natalya vs Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1670. The Wyatt Family vs Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis
IPW UK Zack vs Hero
1671. Jonny Storm vs Mark Haskins vs Marty Scurll
1672. Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt
1673. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 14
1674. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1675. Eddie Guerrero vs La Parka
1676. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1677. Kaz Hayashi vs El Dandy
1678. Finlay vs Ciclope
1679. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1680. Juventud Guerrera vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
1681. Chris Benoit vs Kanyon
1682. Benoit/Malenko/Saturn vs Eddie/Psicosis/Juvi
1683. Kidman vs Whipwreck
1684. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1685. Rey Jr/Eddie vs Juvi/Psicosis
1686. Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
1687. Vampiro vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1688. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1689. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
CZW To Infinity 
1690. MASADA vs Chris Dickinson
1691. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
1692. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde
1693. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1694. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick
EVOVLE 24
1695. Four Way Freestyle
1696. M.Jackson vs Strickland
1697. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
1698. Alexander vs Nese
1699. Barreta vs Chicago
1700. Barreta vs Konley
1701. Four Way Tag Match
1702. Gulak vs Busick
1703. Gargano vs Swann
1704. Ricochet vs Fox
WWE NXT 19/2/14
1705. Emma vs Summer Rae
1706. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT ARRIVAL
1707. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1708. Paige vs Emma
1709. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE Extreme Rules 2014
1710. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
1711. The Shield vs Evolution
1712. Paige vs Tamina 
1713. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
NOAH 6/8/00
1714. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
Toryumon 24/8/00
1715. SUWA vs Dragon Kid
New Japan 12/9/00
1716. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs Jushin Liger & Shinya Makabe
New Japan 9/10/00
1717. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1718. Candice LeRae vs Shane Strickland
1719. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1720. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
Shine 13
1721. Su Yung vs La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix vs Xandra Bale
1722. Nikki Roxx vs Leah Von Dutch
1723. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1724. Valkyrie vs Kong/Havok
1725. Rain vs Angelina Love
WWE Main Event 12/12/12
1726. Ryback vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 19/12/12
1727. Team Hell No vs Team Rhodes Scholars
WWE Main Event 26/12/12
1728. Battle Royal
Shine 14
1729. Mia Yim vs Savannah Summers vs Shanna
1730. Nikki Storm vs Nikki Roxx
1731. Kimberly vs Mercedes Martinez
1732. GGG vs Allysin Kay & Ivelisse
1733. Amazing Kong vs Madison Eagles
1734. Saraya Knight vs Jessicka Havok
1735. Rain vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
Dragon Gate USA Open The Golden Gate 2013
1736. Eita vs SDS
1737. Rosas vs Cage
1738. Fox vs Chuckie T vs Davis
1739. Susumu/Saito vs Swann/Gargano
1740. Bucks vs DUF
1741. Morrison vs Tozawa
WWE Main Event 8/1/14
1742. The Real Americans vs Truth and Consequences
1743. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 22/1/14
1744. The Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alica Fox
WWE Main Event 12/2/14
1745. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matodores & Sin Cara
WWE Main Event 19/2/14
1746. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara
Best of the WCW Cruiserweights Disc 15
1747. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1748. Hayashi vs Kidman
1749. Psicosis vs Benoit
1750. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1751. Hayashi vs Dandy
1752. Chavo/Eddie/Kidman vs Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg
1753. Malenko vs Benoit
1754. Blitzkrieg vs Kidman
1755. Benoit vs Malenko
1756. Saturn vs Eddie
1757. Parka/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1758. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Psicosis/Juvi
1759. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1760. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1761. Psicosis vs Kidman
1762. Parka/Juvi/Psicosis vs Silver King/Villano IV & V
1763. Blitzkrieg vs Malenko
1764. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1765. Kidman vs Rey Jr
Death of WCW Discs 7 & 8
1766. Hart/Hogan vs Sting/Warrior
1767. nWo Wolfpac vs nWo Black & White
1768. Hogan vs Warrior
1769. Goldberg vs DDP
1770. Kidman vs Juvi
1771. Nash vs Wrath
1772. Flair vs Bischoff
1773. Goldberg vs Nash
1774. Flair vs Bischoff
1995 Yearbook Disc 23
1775. Bret Hart vs Jean Pierre Lafitte
1776. Keiji Muto vs Junji Hirata
1777. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1778. Keiji Muto vs Nobuhiko Takada
1779. Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Undertaker, Shawn Michaels & Diesel
Seabs Best of 2001 Disc 1
1780. Chris Jericho & The Dudleys vs Angle, Edge & Christian
1781. Steve Austin vs William Regal
1782. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
1783. Austin, Rock & Undertaker vs Angle, Kane & Rikishi
1784. Edge & Christian vs The Dudleys
1785. Benoit vs Jericho
1786. Angle vs HHH
Death of WCW Discs 9 & 10
1787. Nash vs Hogan
1788. Rock vs Foley
1789. Kidman vs Juvi vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1790. Goldberg vs Hall
1791. David Flair vs Bischoff
1792. Bret Hart vs Piper
1793. Hart vs Sasso
1794. Malenko & Benoit vs Horace & Brian Adams
1995 Yearbook Discs 24 & 25
1795. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1796. Kawada vs Albright
1797. Misawa vs Kobashi
1798. Hayabusa/Matsunaga vs W*ING/Tanaka
Death of WCW Discs 11 & 12
1799. Scott Steiner vs DDP
1800. Hall vs Piper
1801. Flair vs Hogan
1802. Bret Hart vs Booker
1803. Nash vs Rey Jr
1804. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1805. Flair vs Goldberg
1806. Nash vs Rey Jr
1807. Hogan vs Flair
1808. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1809. Flair vs Rey Jr
1810. DDP vs Hogan
1811. Hak vs Whipwreck
WWE Main Event 26/2/14
1812. The Brotherhood, Los Matadores & El Torito vs RybAxel & 3MB
WWE Main Event 4/3/14
1813. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
1814. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
WWE NXT 5/3/14
1815. Adrian Neville vs Camacho
1816. Charlotte vs Emma
1817. Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves
Death of WCW Discs 13 & 14
1818. Goldberg vs Sting vs Hulk Hogan vs DDP
1819. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1820. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg
1821. DDP vs Goldberg
1822. Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko & Kidman vs Raven, Saturn & Rey Mysterio Jr
1823. Sting vs DDP
1824. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash vs Sting vs DDP
1825. Ric Flair vs DDP
1826. Charles Robinson vs Gorgeous George
1827. David Flair vs Erik Watts
1995 Yearbook Discs 26 & 27
1828. Hayabusa, W*ING Kanemura & Masato Tanaka vs The Gladiator, Hisakatsu Oya & Super Leather
1829. Jushin Liger vs Barry Houston
1830. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
1831. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1832. Yoji Anjoh & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
1833. Devil Masami & Mayumi Ozaki vs Fukuoka & KAORU
Death of WCW Discs 15 & 16
1834. Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
1835. DDP & Bigelow vs Benoit & Flair
1836. Booker T vs Barbarian
1837. Eddie Guerrero vs Juventud Guerrera
1838. Kevin Nash vs David Flair
1839. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1840. Junkyard Hardcore Invitational
1841. Steve Regal vs Kidman
1842. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
1843. Sting vs Ric Flair
1844. Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman
C*4 Worlds Finest 2013
1845. The Afterparty vs Team Decadence
1846. Shayne Hawke vs Alex Vega vs Mike Rollins vs Cheech
1847. Alessandro Del Bruno vs John Greed vs Michael Von Payton
1848. Ryan Rogan vs Shane Sabre
1849. Checkmate vs 3.0
1850. Sebastian Suave vs Shane Strickland
1851. Twiggy vs Brandon Slayer
1852. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
1853. Scotty O'Shea vs Mike Bailey vs Shayne Hawke vs Alessandro Del Bruno
St. Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1854. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
1855. Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico
1856. Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn
1857. Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards
1858. ACH vs Shane Hollister
1859. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH vs Billy McNeil vs Davey Richards vs Gerald James vs Evan Gelistico
Death of WCW Discs 17 & 18
1860. Hulk Hogan vs Kevin Nash
1861. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1862. Sid vs Saturn
1863. Al Green vs Barry Horowitz
1864. DDP vs Goldberg
1865. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1866. Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart vs Lex Luger & Sting
1867. Sting vs Chris Benoit
1868. Dale Torborg vs The Maestro
1995 Yearbook Disc 28
1869. Manami Toyota vs Dynamite Kansai
1870. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1871. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1872. Hashimoto & Hirata vs Tenzan & Chono
1873. Keiji Muto vs Shiro Koshinaka
Death of WCW Discs 19 & 20
1874. Bret Hart vs Sting
1875. La Parka vs Buff Bagwell
1876. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1877. Goldberg vs Sid
1878. Goldberg vs Sting
1879. DDP vs David Flair
1880. The Outsiders vs Three Women
1881. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1882. Madusa vs Evan Karagias
1883. Brian Knobbs vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1884. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1885. Pinata on a Pole Match
1886. Chris Benoit vs Scott Hall
1887. Kimberly vs David Flair
1888. Goldberg vs Sid
1889. Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit
AIW Girls Night Out 9
1890. Annie Social vs Jewells Malone
1891. Jenny Rose vs Santana Garrett
1892. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs Team Double J
1893. Heidi Lovelace vs Angel Dust vs Melanie Cruise
1894. Leah Von Dutch vs Mickie Knuckles
1895. Sassy Stephie vs Savannah Summers
1896. Taeler Hendrix vs Marti Belle
1897. Nikki Storm vs Kimber Lee
1898. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs Veda Scott & Shanna
CZW World Triangle League Night 1
1899. Ricochet vs Drew Gulak
1900. Drake Younger vs Big Van Walter
1901. Robert Dreissker vs Jonathan Gresham
1902. Toby Blunt & Axel Dieter Jr vs Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl
1903. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kim Ray
1904. AR Fox vs Zack Sabre Jr
CZW World Triangle League Night 2
1905. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jonathan Gresham
1906. Davey Richards vs Freddy Stahl
1907. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Drake Younger
1908. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
1909. Yuko Miyamoto vs Bad Bones
1910. Ricochet vs AR Fox
Death of WCW Discs 21, 22, 23 & 24
1911. Evan Karagias vs Saturn
1912. Bret Hart vs Jeff Jarrett
1913. Goldberg & Sid vs The Outsiders
1914. Jerry Only vs Dr Death
1915. The Outsiders vs Benoit & Bret Hart vs Sid & Goldberg
1916. Dr Death & Oklahoma vs Vampiro & Jerry Only
1917. The Outsiders vs Bret Hart & Goldberg
1918. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1919. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1920. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
1921. Bret Hart vs Goldust (Dustin Runnels I guess, think i fucked up writing it down)
1922. David Flair & Crowbar vs Scott Steiner & Kevin Nash
1923. Chavo Guerrero & PG-13 vs Three Count
1924. Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
1925. Jeff Jarrett vs Jimmy Snuka
1926. Bret Hart vs Kevin Nash
1927. Oklahoma vs Madusa
1928. Chris Benoit vs Sid
1929. Sid vs Kevin Nash
1930. Don Harris vs Kevin Nash vs Sid
1931. DDP vs The Machine
1932. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac
1933. Chris Benoit vs Triple H
1934. Triple H/X-Pac/Malenko/Saturn/Benoit vs Rock/Cactus/Rikishi/Too Cool
1935. The Wall vs Kiss Demon
1936. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Jeff Jarrett
1937. The Dog vs Norman Smiley
1938. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair
1939. TAFKA Prince Iaukea vs Michael Modest
1940. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs Sting & Vampiro
1941. Hulk Hogan vs The Wall

June
CZW World Triangle League Night 3
1942. AR Fox vs Drew Gulak
1943. Robert Dreissker vs Yuko Miyamoto
1944. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
1945. Jonathan Gresham vs Bad Bones
1946. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter
CZW World Triangle League Night 4
1947. Drake Younger vs Yuko Miyamoto
1948. Freddy Stahl vs Drew Gulak
1949. Sumerian Death Squad vs Ricochet & AR Fox
1950. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonathan Gresham
1995 Yearbook Disc 29
1951. Gran Naniwa vs Damien 666
1952. Jushin Liger vs Damien 666
1953. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
1954. Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Otani
1955. Jushin Liger vs Ultimo Dragon
1956. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1957. Jushin Liger vs Gedo
1958. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1959. Dave Finlay vs 2 Cold Scorpio
1960. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1961. Megumi Kudo & Aja Kong vs Combat Toyoda & Bison Kimura
AIW Girls Night Out 10
1962. Kimber Lee vs Santana Garrett
1963. Jody D'Milo vs Jasmin
1964. Sassy Stephie vs Jewells Malone
1965. Melanie Cruise vs Angel Dust
1966. Social Network vs Bale & Bates
1967. Shanna vs Savannah vs LVD
1968. Jenny Rose vs Mickie Knuckles
1969. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1970. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott
Death of WCW Discs 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 & 30
1971. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
1972. Sting vs DDP
1973. Norman Smiley & Meng vs Terry Funk & Hugh Morrus vs Finlay & Brian Knobbs
1974. Mike Awesome vs Taz
1975. Scott Steiner vs Sting
1976. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1977. Chris Jericho vs Triple H
1978. DDP vs Mike Awesome
1979. Kidman vs Hulk Hogan
1980. Eric Bischoff vs David Arquette
1981. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1982. Vampiro vs Sting
1983. Jarrett & Bischoff vs DDP & Arquette
1984. Hogan vs Awesome
1985. Jarrett vs Arquette vs DDP
1986. Funk vs Smiley
1987. DDP vs Awesome
1988. Sting vs Jarrett
1989. Awesome vs Sting
1990. Vampiro vs Sting
1991. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
1992. Funk vs Candido
1993. Goldberg vs Tank Abbott
1994. Russo vs Ric Flair
1995. Vampiro vs Sting
1996. Vampiro vs Demon
1997. Three Count vs Perfect Event
1998. Three Count vs Jung Dragons
1999. Filthy Animals vs Storm & Kidman
2000. Hogan vs Jarrett
2001. Goldberg vs Nash
2002. Storm vs Vito
2003. Franchise vs Kidman
2004. Booker vs Storm
2005. Kanyon vs Bagwell
2006. Booker vs Jarrett
2007. Booker vs Nash
1995 Yearbook Disc 30
2008. Hayabusa, Sasuke & Nakagawa vs Delfin, Fuji & Michinoku
2009. Megumi Kudo vs Shark Tsuchiya
2010. Psicosis & Halloween vs Leon ***** & Ultraman
2011. Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Otani
Dragon Gate USA REVOLT! 2013
2012. Chuck Taylor vs Arik Cannon
2013. Fray
2014. Eita vs Rich Swann
2015. Samuray Del Sol vs AR Fox
2016. Tozawa vs Callihan
2017. Saito/Susumu vs Young Bucks
SWE Unlucky For Some
2018. Kenbai vs Zack Sabre Jr
2019. El Ligero vs Davey Richards
2020. Ultimo Dragon & Mark Haskins vs Stixx & Max Angelus
2021. The Pope vs Marty Scurll
2022. Davey Richards & Michael Elgin vs Project Ego
Death of WCW Disc 31
2023. Lance Storm vs General Rection
2024. Jeff Jarrett vs Mike Awesome
2025. Booker T vs Vince Russo
2026. Elix Skipper vs Mike Sanders & Kevin Nash
WWE NXT Takeover
2027. Adam Rose vs Camacho
2028. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
2029. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
2030. Charlotte vs Natalya
2031. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
Death of WCW Disc 32
2032. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons
2033. Crowbar vs Vampiro
2034. Sting vs Jeff Jarrett
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 2
2035. Royal Rumble Match
2036. The Dudleys vs The Hardys
Death of WCW Discs 33 & 34
2037. The Perfect Event vs Nash & DDP
2038. Chavo Jr vs Mike Sanders
2039. Helms & Moore vs The Jung Dragons vs Knoble & Karagias
2040. DDP & Nash vs The Perfect Event
2041. Chavo Jr vs Jamie Knoble
2042. Nash & DDP vs The Natural Born Thrillers
2043. Mike Modest vs Christopher Daniels
2044. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons, Jamie Knoble & Evan Karagias
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 3
2045. Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero
2046. Angle, Edge & Christian vs The Rock, Taker & Kane
2047. Trish vs Stephanie McMahon
DGUSA Heat 2013
2048. Swann vs Cannon
2049. Davis vs Younger
2050. Taylor vs Eita
2051. Gargano vs Kendrick
2052. SDS vs Saito
2053. Callihan vs Susumu
2054. Tozawa/Fox vs Young Bucks
Death of WCW Disc 35 & 36
2055. Buff Bagwell vs Brian Adams
2056. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Rey Mysterio Jr
2057. Dusty Rhodes vs Jeff Jarrett
2058. Three Count vs Filthy Animals
2059. Skipper/Romeo vs Kidman/Mysterio Jr
2060. Jung Dragons vs Air Paris & AJ Styles
2061. Helms/Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Chavo/Romeo/Skipper
2062. Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Romeo/Skipper
2063. Ric Flair vs Sting
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 4
2064. Vince McMahon/Trish Stratus vs William Regal/Stephanie McMahon
2065. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
2066. Edge/Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 5, 6 & 7
2067. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2068. Raven vs Big Show vs Kane
2069. Triple H vs Undertaker
2070. Steve Austin vs The Rock
2071. Austin/HHH/Edge/Christian vs Undertaker/Kane/Hardys
2072. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2073. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2074. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2075. Triple H vs Undertaker
PWG Matt Rushmore
2076. B-Boy/Mack vs Rosas/Avalon
2077. Steen vs ACH
2078. Taylor/Trent vs Fox/Swann
2079. Cage vs Ciampa vs Nese vs Younger
2080. Strong vs Gargano
2081. Bucks vs LeRae/Ryan
2082. O'Reilly vs Cole
Progress Wrestling Chapter One
2083. El Ligero vs Noam Dar
2084. Mike Mason vs Colt Cabana
2085. Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr
2086. Cruz vs Ligero vs Scurll vs Mason
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013
2087. Swann vs Kendrick
2088. Six Way Freestyle
2089. Reed vs Ryze
2090. Davis vs Trent?
2091. EITA/Tomahawk vs Smash Brothers
2092. Ricochet vs Tozawa
2093. Uhaa vs Callihan
2094. Bucks vs CIMA/Fox
2095. Gargano vs Shingo
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013
2096. Nese vs Soldier Ant
2097. Reed vs Konley
2098. Smash Brothers vs DUF
2099. Kendrick vs Taylor
2100. 7 Way Ladder Match
2101. Cassidy vs Davis
2102. CIMA/EITA/Tomahawk vs Gargano/Ricochet/Swann
2103. Shingo vs Akira Tozawa
CZW Prelude to Violence IV
2104. Gulak vs Williams
2105. Excellent vs Whitmer
2106. Neveah/Havok vs Lee/LuFisto
2107. Strickland vs Conley
2108. Juicy vs Ben Dejos
2109. Busick vs Havoc
2110. OI4K vs Fox/Swann
2111. Hyde vs Mathis
NOAH 23/7/11
2112. Edwards/Delirious/ZSJ vs Evans/Genba/Aero
2113. Kotoge/Harada vs Ricky & Rocky Marvin
2114. KENTA/Kanemaru vs Takaiwa/Namiguchi
2115. Nakajima/Kajiwara vs Suzuki/Aoki
2116. Sugiura vs Sasaki
2117. Bernard/Anderson vs Yoshie/Morishima
2118. Akiyama/Saito vs Kobashi/Shiozaki
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 8/9
2119. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2120. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs Edge & Christian
2121. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit
2122. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
2123. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
Progress Wrestling Chapter 6
2124. El Ligero vs Ricochet
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 10
2125. Rhyno vs Test
2126. Jeff Hardy vs Mike Awesome
2127. Chris Jericho vs Booker T
NOAH 10/7/11
2128. Takayama/KENTA/Genba vs Sano/Ishimori/Aoki
2129. Akiyama vs Nakajima
2130. Sasaki vs Morishima
2131. Suzuki vs Kanemaru
2132. Shiozaki vs Sugiura
NOAH 6/8/11
2133. Ogawa vs ZSJ
2134. KENTA/Kanemaru/Genba VS Suzuki/Aoki/Ishimori
2135. Go Shiozaki vs Jun Akiyama 
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 11
2136. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
2137. RVD vs Tajiri
2138. Booker T vs Undertaker
WWE Payback 2014
2139. Sheamus vs Cesaro
2140. RVD vs Wade Barrett
2141. Wyatt vs Cena
2142. Alicia Fox vs Paige
2143. Evolution vs The Shield
CZW Tournament of Death XIII
2144. Numazawa vs Lucky
2145. Aero vs MASADA
2146. Havoc vs Takeda
2147. Tremont vs Kasai
2148. James vs Gacy
2149. Lucky vs MASADA
2150. Kasai vs Havoc
2151. Gulak/Sozio vs Juicy
2152. Moore vs Mathis
2153. Kasai vs MASADA
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 12
2154. Kurt Angle vs RVD
2155. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
DGUSA Bushido Code of the Warrior 2013
2156. Nation vs Jigsaw
2157. Six Way Freestyle
2158. Davis vs Taylor
2159. Gargano vs Swann
2160. EITA vs Trent?
2161. Tozawa vs Nese
2162. Fox/CIMA/Tomahawk vs Ricochet/Bucks
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013
2163. Davis vs Taylor
2164. Strickland vs Konley
2165. Nese vs Uhaa
2166. 8 Man Chikara Tribute Tag
2167. EITA vs CIMA vs Tomahawk vs Tozawa
2168. Gargano vs Tozawa
2169. Fox vs Trent?
2170. Fox vs Trent?
2171. Bucks vs ICMG
2172. Gargano vs Tozawa
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 13
2173. The Rock vs Lance Storm
2174. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle
2175. Lance Storm vs Jeff Hardy
2176. The Dudley Boyz vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Hurricane & Lance Storm vs Big Show & Spike Dudley
Progress Chapter Nine
2177. Dave Mastiff vs Tommy End
2178. Mark Haskins vs Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
2179. Rampage Brown vs Doug Williams
NOAH 30/7/11
2180. Ricky & Rocky Marvin vs Jack Evans & Aero Star
2181. Taue & Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Delirious
2182. Eddie Edwards vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
2183. Sugiura & Yone vs. Sasaki & Miyahara
2184. Nakajima, Kajiwara, Kenou & Kenbai vs. Kotoge, Harada, Takizawa & Sabre Jr.
2185. Shiozaki, Morishima & Taniguchi vs. Akiyama, Saito & Sano
2186. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
New Japan 8/6/11
2187. Jado vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2188. Prince Devitt vs Koji Kanemoto
2189. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
2190. Gedo vs Great Sasuke
2191. Ryusuke Taguchi vs TAKA Michinoku
2192. Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Liger

July

Package Piledrive Everybody Best of Kevin Steen 3 Disc Set
2193. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
2194. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
2195. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin
2196. Kevin Steen vs Ian Rotten
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 14 & 15
2197. RVD vs Jericho
2198. Rhyno vs Jeff Hardy
2199. RVD vs Jericho
2200. Angle vs RVD
2201. Austin vs Angle
Davey Richards Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set
2202. Richards vs Generico vs Kozina
2203. Richards vs Rod Steel
2204. Richards & Whitmer vs Up In Smoke
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 16
2205. RVD vs Angle
2206. Edge vs Christian
2207. Angle vs Rhyno
Zero1 14/6/11
2208. KAMIKAZE/Ueda/David vs Sato/Kakinuma/Slex
2209. Hidaka/Togo/FUNAKI vs Tanaka/Hayato/Sawa
2210. Sai vs Hussein
2211. Akebono/Nagashima vs Otani/Hashimoto
Progress Wrestling Chapter 10
2212. Project Ego vs Mad Man Manson & Grado
2213. Doug Williams vs Nathan Cruz
Shimmer Volume 57
2214. Santana Garrett vs Rhia O'Reilly
2215. Melanie Cruise vs Xandra Bale
2216. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2217. CVE/Veda/Shazza vs Saraya/Allysin/Taylor
2218. Thunderkitty vs Sassy Stephie
2219. Athena vs Kimber Lee
2220. Jessie McKay vs Mercedes Martinez
2221. Kana vs Kalamity
2222. Danger/Bates vs Melissa/Hamada
2223. Madison Eagles vs Courtney Rush
2224. Skater/Nakagawa vs Canadian Ninjas
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 17-20
2225. Edge vs RVD
2226. RVD vs Edge
2227. Edge vs Christian
2228. Jericho vs Angle
2229. RVD vs Taker
2230. Taker vs Angle
2231. Rock/RVD vs Jericho/Dudleys
2232. Edge vs Angle
2233. Taker vs RVD
2234. Jericho vs Austin
Beyond Wrestling We Care A Lot
2235. Biff Busick vs Eddie Edwards
2236. Pinkie Sanchez vs Johnny Cockstrong
Michinoku Pro 5/11/11
2237. KAGETORA vs Kinya Oyanagi
2238. Ken45 vs Kei Sato
2239. Rasse vs Yapper Man 1
2240. Manjimaru vs Daichi Sasaki
2241. Yapper Man 2 vs Takeshi Minamino
2242. Kesen Numajiro vs Shu Sato
2243. Taro Nohashi vs Great Sasuke
2244. Kenbai vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2245. Kenou vs Rui Hyugaji
Dragon Gate UK Invasion 3
2246. Tozawa vs Kid
2247. Gamma vs Tanizaki
2248. Scurll/Haskins/Lion vs CIMA/Doi/Hulk
2249. Yoshino vs Yokosuka
2250. PAC vs Shingo
Michinoku Pro 11/12/11
2251. Kinya Oyanagi vs Daichi Sasaki
2252. Jinsei Shinzaki & Kesen Numajiro vs Ultimo Dragon & Rasse
2253. Takeshi Minamino & Manjimaru vs. Yapper Man #1 & Yapper Man #2
2254. Kenou & ken45° & Kenbai vs. Fujita "Jr." Hayato & Rui Hyugaji & Taro Nohashi
2255. Atsushi Onita & Great Sasuke vs. Shu Sato & Kei Sato
DGUSA Fearless 2013
2256. Davis vs Cooter
2257. Konley/Everett vs Walters/Busick
2258. Chuck Taylor vs Trent?
2259. AR Fox vs Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant vs Shane Strickland
2260. Ricochet vs Swann
2261. Nese vs Susumu
2262. Gargano vs Mochizuki
2263. Bucks vs Bravados
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013
2264. Jon Davis vs Steven Walters
2265. Touchdown vs Cottonbelly
2266. Taylor vs Susumu
2267. Konley/Everett vs Fire/Jigsaw vs Bravados
2268. Nese vs Ricochet
2269. Swann vs Trent
2270. Fox/Mochizuki vs Bucks
2271. Gargano vs Hero
NOAH 13/6/11
2272. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Takashi Sugiura, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori
DG UK Shingo vs Yokosuka 3
2273. Hulk vs Lion
2274. Tozawa vs Tanizaki
2275. Yoshino vs Doi
2276. Scurll/Haskins vs CIMA/Gamma
2277. PAC vs Dragon Kid
2278. Shingo vs Yokosuka
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 21
2279. Steve Austin vs Booker T
2280. Chris Jericho vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle
Dragon Gate UK Dragon Gate vs UK
2281. Gamma vs Mad Man Manson
2282. CIMA vs Lion Kid
2283. Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino vs Naoki Tanizaki & BxB Hulk vs Martin Kirby & Joey Hayes
2284. Akira Tozawa vs Marty Scurll
2285. PAC vs Susumu Yokosuka
2286. Shingo vs Mark Haskins
New Japan 29/5/11
2287. TJP vs Jado
2288. Prince Devitt vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2289. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Great Sasuke
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 1
2290. Ultimo Guerrero vs Mistico 
ROH on Sinclair 2/3/13
2291. The Flatliners vs Steve Corino & Rhino
2292. Vinny Marseglia vs Grizzly Redwood
2293. Grizzly Redwood vs Kevin Steen
2294. The Briscoes vs WGTT
ROH on Sinclair 9/3/13
2295. Rhett Titus vs Eddie Edwards
2296. Mia Yim vs MsChif
2297. Matt Hardy vs Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 16/3/13
2298. Tadarius Thomas & ACH vs The American Wolves
2299. BJ Whitmer vs QT Marshall
2300. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 2
2301. Mistico vs Averno
NOAH 18/6/11
2302. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Bison Smith, Roderick Strong & Bobby Fish
Revolution Pro UK Uprising 2013
2303. Michael Elgin vs Noam Dar
2304. Prince Devitt vs Ricochet
2305. Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards
2306. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Marty Scurll
Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6 Art of War
2307. Johnny Gargano vs Paul London
WWE Money In The Bank 2014
2308. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2309. Paige vs Naomi
2310. Seth Rollins vs RVD vs Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Dean Ambrose
2311. Layla vs Summer Rae
2312. John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt vs Cesaro vs Sheamus vs Kane vs Alberto Del 

Rio
ROH on Sinclair 23/3/13
2313. Silas Young vs Michael Elgin
2314. Charlie Haas vs Grizzly Redwood
2315. Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole
TNA Slammiversary 2014
2316. Seiya Sanada vs Crazzy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Tiger Uno vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards
2317. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
2318. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
2319. Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Bobby Lashley
NOAH 29/6/11
2320. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Kotaro Suzuki, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori 
ROH on Sinclair 30/3/13
2321. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs Rhett Titus & Cliff Compton
2322. Mike Mondo vs Jimmy Jacobs
2323. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Matt Hardy, Rhino & Steve Corino
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set
2324. Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi
wXw Slam Mania
2325. Freddy Stahl vs Michael Elgin
2326. Bad Bones vs Emil Sitoci
2327. Karsten Beck vs Colt Cabana
2328. Tommy End vs Freddy Stahl
ROH on Sinclair 6/4/13
2329. Mike Sydal & Adam Page vs ACH & Tadarius Thomas
2330. Scarlett Bordeaux vs Athena vs Cherry Bomb vs MsChif
2331. Pepper Parks vs Roderick Strong
2332. Forever Hooligans vs reDRagon
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 4
2333. Mistico vs Perro Aguayo
AAW War Is Coming 2013
2334. FIST vs C&C Wrestle Factory
2335. Irish Airborne vs Lethal Weapons
2336. Zero Gravity vs FIST
2337. Irish Airborne vs Prince Ali & Juntai Miller
2338. Eddie Kingston vs Shane Hollister
SWE 3AS End Game
2339. Martin Kirby vs El Ligero
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 5
2340. Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon
NOAH 26/6/11
2341. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano
2342. Takeshi Morishima vs Shuhei Taniguchi
2343. Kensuke Sasaki vs Bison Smith
2344. Kotaro Suzuki vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 6
2345. William Regal vs Chris Benoit
New Japan 7/6/11
2346. Fujita Jr Hayato vs TJP
2347. Jado vs Kenny Omega
2348. Davey Richards vs Koji Kanemoto
2349. Kota Ibushi vs Great Sasuke
NWA Smoky Moutain The Big One Richards vs Owens
2350. Jason Kincaid vs Kyle O'Reilly
2351. Davey Richards vs Chase Owens
New Japan 10/6/11
2352. Kenny Omega, Daisuke Sasaki & TJP vs KUSHIDA, Mascara Dorada & Hiromu Takahashi
2353. Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards
2354. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Prince Devitt
2355. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 1
2356. Chris Benoit vs William Regal
AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament
2357. Jollyville vs Team UK
2358. Youthanazia vs Submission Squad
2359. Hooligans vs Hope/Change
2360. Nixon vs Sex Bob-Ombs
2361. Allysin Kay vs MsChif
2362. Jollyville vs Youthanazia
2363. Nixon vs Hooligans
2364. Gargano vs Gresham
2365. Jollyville vs Nixon
2366. UMB vs All Ego
2367. Elgin vs Alexander
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 2
2368. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
Dragon Gate Memorial Gate 25/3/12
2369. Eita/Watanabe/Tominaga vs Super Shisa/Shisa Boy/Kotoka
2370. Onita vs Stalker 
2371. Mondai Ryu/Fake Tanizaki vs Fujii/Gamma
2372. PAC/Swann vs Yoshino/Doi
2373. Ricochet vs Kzy
2374. Susumu/KAGETORA vs YAMATO/Shingo
2375. Ryo Saito/Kanda/Genki vs Tozawa/Hulk/Kong vs CIMA/Mochizuki/Dragon Kid
WSU United
2376. Shanna vs Hania The Howling Huntress
2377. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2378. Neveah vs Brittany Blake
2379. LuFisto vs Mickie Knuckles
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Discs 3/4/5/6
2380. Daniels & Styles vs LAX
2381. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
2382. John Cena vs Edge
2383. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle
2384. Mecha Mummy vs Minoru Suzuki
New Japan 21/7/14
2385. Tomohiro Ishii vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2386. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows ***
2387. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2388. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata ***1/4
2389. Minoru Suzuki vs Toru Yano DUD
2390. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito **3/4
2391. Togi Makabe vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2392. Tomoaki Honma vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/4
2393. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Katsuyori Shibata ****1/4
2394. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles ***3/4
New Japan 23/7/14
2395. Tomohiro Ishii vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2396. Bad Luck Fale vs Shelton Benjamin **1/2
2397. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hirooki Goto ***
2398. Lance Archer vs Tetsuya Naito **
2399. Tomoaki Honma vs Yuji Nagata ***
2400. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***3/4
2401. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano **1/2
2402. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan ***
2403. Karl Anderson vs Togi Makabe **3/4
2404. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows **3/4
2006 MOTYC Set Disc 7
2405. Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels
New Japan 25/7/14
2406. Doc Gallows vs Tomoaki Honma **1/2
2407. Lance Archer vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2408. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2409. Tomohiro Ishii vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2410. Tetsuya Naito vs Toru Yano ***
2411. Katsuyori Shibata vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***
2412. Bad Luck Fale vs Yuji Nagata ***
2413. Minoru Suzuki vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2414. Satoshi Kojima vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/2
2415. Togi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/2
New Japan 26/7/14
2416. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2417. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith Jr **1/2
2418. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2419. Toru Yano vs Hirooki Goto DUD
2420. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma ****
2421. Lance Archer vs Togi Makabe ***
2422. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata ***3/4
2423. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2424. Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/4
2425. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata ***3/4 
EVOLVE 25
2426. Anthony Nese vs Trent?
2427. FRAY
2428. Ricochet vs Hero
2429. Bucks/Swann vs Bravados/Gargano
2430. Fox vs Richards
WWE Superstars 4/1/13
2431. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Superstars 11/1/13
2432. The Miz vs Tensai
WWE Superstars 18/1/13
2433. Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty
WWE Superstars 25/1/13
2434. Kofi Kingston vs JTG
WWE Superstars 1/2/13
2435. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 7/2/13
2436. Damien Sandow vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 15/2/13
2437. Kaitlyn vs Natalya
New Japan 28/7/14
2438. Doc Gallows vs Tomohiro Ishii ***
2439. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Lance Archer *** 
2440. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2441. Yujiro Takahashi vs Minoru Suzuki **1/2
2442. Karl Anderson vs Toru Yano **1/2
2443. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2444. AJ Styles vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2445. Bad Luck Fale vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2446. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tomoaki Honma ***1/4
2447. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito ****
All Japan 19/6/11
2448. Shuji Kondo vs KAI
2449. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya
2450. Suwama vs Yuji Nagata

AUGUST

Shimmer Volume 58
2451. Portia Perez vs Thunderkitty
2452. Santana Garrett vs Sassy Stephie
2453. Jessicka Havok vs Mary Lee Rose
2454. Nikki Storm vs Su Yung
2455. Mercedes Martinez vs Veda Scott
2456. Hikaru Shida vs Mia Yim
2457. Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs MsEerie
2458. Cheerleader Melissa vs Leva Bates
2459. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Saraya Knight
2460. Nicole Matthews vs Madison Eagles
2461. 3G vs LuFisto & Kana
New Japan 31/7/14 Day 6
2462. Bad Luck Fale vs Doc Gallows **
2463. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Yuji Nagata **1/2
2464. Togi Makabe vs Yujiro Takahashi **
2465. Satoshi Kojima vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2466. Karl Anderson vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2467. Minoru Suzuki vs Lance Archer **3/4
2468. Shelton Benjamin vs Shinsuke Nakamura **3/4
2469. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2470. Toru Yano vs Kazuchika Okada **1/4
2471. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4
All Japan 18/7/11
2472. Yuji Okabayashi & Ryuichi Kawakami vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue
2473. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Manabu Soya
All Japan 31/7/11
2474. KAI vs Minoru
2475. Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
New Japan 1/8/14 Day 7
2476. Shelton Benjamin vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2477. Toru Yano vs Lance Archer **
2478. Yujiro Takahashi vs Karl Anderson **1/2
2479. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Doc Gallows **
2480. Tenzan vs Goto ***1/2
2481. Honma vs Fale ***
2482. Makabe vs Naito ***3/4
2483. Suzuki vs Styles ****1/4
2484. Nagata vs Shibata ****
2485. Nakamura vs Ishii ****
All Japan 13/8/11
2486. Akebono & Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2487. Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Suwama, Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo
2488. KAI vs Hiroshi Yamato
FIP In Full Force 2013
2489. Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett vs The Washington Bullets **3/4
2490. Trent Barretta vs Lince Dorado ***1/4
2491. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim **1/2
2492. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann ***
2493. The Bravados vs Roderick Strong & Rich Swann **1/2
Shimmer Volume 59
2494. Thunderkitty vs Miss Natural
2495. CVE vs Melanie Cruise vs Saraya Knight vs Su Young
2496. Nikki Storm vs Veda Scott
2497. Stephie/Nevaeh vs Santana/Savannah
2498. Portia Perez vs MsChif
2499. Kana vs Kimber Lee
2500. Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates
2501. Madison Eagles vs Mia Yim
2502. 3G vs Made In Sin
2503. Nicole Matthews vs Hikaru Shida
2504. LuFisto vs Mercedes Martinez
2505. Cheerleader Melissa vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
New Japan 3/8/14 Day 8
2506. Ishii vs DBS Jr ***1/2
2507. Tenzan vs Yano *1/2
2508. Nagata vs Benjamin **1/2
2509. Kojima vs Gallows **1/2
2510. Goto vs Naito ***1/2
2511. Archer vs Styles *** 
2512. Makabe vs Suzuki ***1/2
2513. Shibata vs Honma ****
2514. Yujiro vs Okada ***
2515. Nakamura vs Tanahashi ***3/4-****
Omega Chaos In Cameron
2516. Cedric Alexander vs Xsiris
2517. Jake Manning vs Andrew Everett
2518. Trevor Lee vs Adam Page
2519. Caprice Coleman vs Ric Converse
2520. Reby Sky vs Darcy Dixon
2521. CW/Konley/Gambino vs The Bravados/Helms
2522. The Briscoes vs The Hardys
Bellatrix 6
2523. Nikki Storm vs Miss Mina
2524. Queen Maya vs Kay Lee Ray
2525. Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight
2526. Liberty vs Shanna
All Together 27/8/11
2527. Ibushi/Ishimori/Yamato/BUSHI vs Tiger/Hayashi/Kondo/Marvin
2528. Naito/Taniguchi/Sanada vs Yone/Yujiro/Soya
2529. Makabe/Saito vs Goto/Kea
2530. Devitt/Taguchi/Suzuki/Nakajima/KAI vs Kanemoto/KENTA/Kanemaru/Minoru/Genba
2531. Funaki/Sano/Liger vs Suzuki/Aoki/Taichi
2532. Battle Royal
2533. Morishima/Akebono/Yoshie/Hama vs Nagata/Tenzan/Nishimura/Inoue
2534. Sasaki/Akiyama vs Takayama/Omori
2535. Kobashi/Muto vs Yano/Iizuka
2536. Tanahashi/Shiozaki/Suwama vs Nakamura/Sugiura/KENSO
Bellatrix 7
2537. Christina Von Eerie vs Skarlett
2538. Mercedes Martinez vs Miss Mina
2539. Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa
All Japan 11/9/11
2540. Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Taiyo Kea & Takao Omori
2541. Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki vs Suwama & Hiroshi Yamato
2542. Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru
2543. Koji Kanemoto vs Shuji Kondo
2544. Kenny Omega vs KAI
New Japan 4/8/14 Day 9 G1 Climax
2545. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Tomoaki Honma **3/4
2546. Yujiro Takahashi vs Lance Archer **3/4
2547. Yuji Nagata vs Doc Gallows ***1/4
2548. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Togi Makabe ***
2549. Minoru Suzuki vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2550. Bad Luck Fale vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2551. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Satoshi Kojima ***1/2
2552. Karl Anderson vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2553. Shelton Benjamin vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2554. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto ***3/4
All Japan 19/9/11
2555. Hiroshi Yamato vs Hikaru Sato
2556. Black BUSHI vs BUSHI
2557. Suwama, Masakatsu Funaki, Shuji Kondo & Takumi Soya vs Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada, Masanobu Fuchi & 

Yasufumi Nakanoue
2558. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Akebono & Ryota Hama
2559. Minoru vs Kenny Omega
2560. KAI vs Kaz Hayashi
All Japan 25/9/11
2561. Shuji Kondo vs Hikaru Sato
2562. BUSHI vs Kaz Hayashi
2563. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiroshi Yamato
2564. KAI vs Black BUSHI
2565. Jimmy Yang & Kenny Omega vs Minoru & MAZADA
2566. KAI vs Koji Kanemoto
Big Japan 20/8/11
2567. Bad Bones, Shinya Ishikawa & Robert Dreissker vs Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryuichi Kawakami & Takumi 

Tsukamoto
2568. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Yuji Okabayashi vs MASADA, Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba
2569. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs Brahman Shu & Takeshi Minamino
2570. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
PCW Final Fight
2571. Dean Allmark & Ultimo Dragon vs El Ligero & Martin Kirby
2572. Davey Richards vs Robbie Dynamite
2573. Team Single vs Michael Elgin & Davey Richards
Chikara The Sordid Perils of Everyday Existence
2574. Chris Hero vs Equinox
New Japan 6/8/14 G1 Day 10
2575. Honma vs Kojima ***
2576. Fale vs DBS Jr **1/2
2577. Naito vs Tenzan ***1/2
2578. Anderson vs Suzuki ***1/2
2579. Yano vs Makabe DUD
2580. Yujiro vs Styles ***
2581. Archer vs Okada ***1/2
2582. Nagata vs Tanahashi ***3/4
2583. Ishii vs Shibata ****1/4
2584. Nakamura vs Gallows ***1/4
FIP Violence Is The Answer 2013
2585. Roderick Strong & Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett
New Japan G1 Climax Day 11
2586. Honma vs Benjamin **1/2
2587. Yujiro vs Yano 1/2*
2588. Archer vs Goto ***
2589. Anderson vs Naito ***1/2
2590. Ishii vs Nagata ****
2591. Gallows vs Shibata ***
2592. Nakamura vs Fale ***1/2
2593. Styles vs Makabe ***1/4
2594. Tanahashi vs DBS Jr ***1/4
2595. Suzuki vs Okada ****1/4
FIP Everything Burns 2014
2596. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado ***
2597. Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick ***1/4
2598. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/4
All Japan Champion Carnival 4/5/12, 5/5/12, 6/5/12 & 7/5/12
2599. KENSO vs Ryota Hama
2600. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2601. Masayuki Kono vs Yuji Nagata
2602. Suwama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2603. Kono vs Hama
2604. Suwama vs Nagata
2605. Manabu vs Kea
2606. Kono vs Omori
2607. Suwama vs Hama
2608. Nagata vs Kea
2609. Suwama vs Akebono
2610. Kea vs Suwama
IVP Videos Best of Misawa vs Kawada Vol 7
2611. Kawada vs Dr Death
2612. Taue/Kawada vs Kobashi/Misawa
2613. Misawa vs Kawada
House of Hardcore III
2614. Rhino vs Kevin Steen
2615. Nese vs Reynolds vs Williams
2616. Funk/Dreamer vs Storm/Waltman
New Japan G1 Climax Finals 10/8/14
2617. Taguchi/Tiger/Kojima/Tenzan vs Desperado/TAKA/DBS Jr/Archer **1/2
2618. BUSHI/Nagata/Nakanishi vs Fale/Gallows/Yujiro **1/2
2619. Yano/Sakuraba/YOSHI-HASHI vs Suzuki/Iizuka/Benjamin *
2620. Liger/Cpt New Japan vs Cole/Bennett **3/4
2621. KUSHIDA/Shelley vs reDRagon ***1/2
2622. Naito vs Honma ***1/4
2623. Ishii vs Anderson ***3/4
2624. Goto vs Shibata ****
2625. Tanahashi vs Styles ****
2626. Nakamura vs Okada ****1/2
AJW 9/10/94
2627. Yumiko Hotta vs Mariko Yoshida
2628. Aja Kong vs Kaoru Ito
2629. Reggie Bennett vs Sakie Hasegawa
2630. Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
C*4 Saturday Night Slam Masters 2
2631. Ethan Page vs Michael Von Payton
2632. Buxx Belmar vs Sexxxy Eddy
2633. The Super Smash Brothers vs Radioactive Wave vs The Afterparty vs Tabarnak De Team
C*4 Triumph 6th Anniversary Spectacular
2634. Ethan Page vs Player Uno
2635. Giant Tiger & Twiggy vs Adam Sky & Brandon Slayer
2636. Stu Grayson vs Sebastian Suave vs Sexxxy Eddy vs Surfer Mitch
All Japan 23/10/11
2637. Kondo/Yamato/BUSHI vs Hayashi/Minoru/BLACK BUSHI
2638. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Sanada/Soya
2639. Kenny Omega vs KAI
2640. Jun Akiyama vs Suwama
EVOLVE 26
2641. Su Yung vs Mia Yim
2642. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
2643. Chuck Taylor vs Maxwell Chicago
2644. The Bravado Brothers vs Los Ben Dejos
2645. Ricochet vs Trent Barreta
2646. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
2647. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
2648. Ronin vs Young Bucks
ROH Pursuit Night 1
2649. Adam Cole vs Jimmy Jacobs
ROH Pursuit Night 2
2650. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
PCW Supershow 3 Night 1
2651. Steen vs Allmark vs Hayes vs Travis
2652. Uhaa Nation vs El Ligero
PCW Supershow 3 Pre Show
2653. Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis
PCW Supershow 3 Night 2
2654. Dave Mastiff vs Kevin Steen
2655. Dean Allmark vs Jushin Liger
WWE Summerslam 2014
2656. Cesaro vs RVD
2657. Ziggler vs The Miz
2658. Paige vs AJ
2659. Rusev vs Swagger
2660. Rollins vs Ambrose
2661. Wyatt vs Jericho
2662. Reigns vs Orton
2663. Lesnar vs Cena
All Japan 21/4/12
2664. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
2665. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Masayuki Kono
2666. Taiyo Kea vs Akebono
2667. Yuji Nagata vs KENSO
2668. Manabu Soya vs Seiya Sanada
2669. Takao Omori vs Suwama
All Japan 22/4/12
2670. Yutaka Yoshie vs Yuji Okabayashi
2671. Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2672. Yuji Nagata vs Takao Omori
All Japan 23/4/12
2673. Daisuke Sekimoto vs KENSO
2674. Akebono vs Yuji Okabayashi
2675. Yuji Nagata vs Ryota Hama
All Japan 26/4/12
2676. Masayuki Kono vs Suwama
All Japan 28/4/12
2677. Akebono vs Seiya Sanada
All Japan 29/4/12
2678. Taiyo Kea vs Yuji Okabayashi
2679. Yuji Nagata vs Daisuke Sekimoto
SWE Day of Reckoning
2680. Uhaa Nation vs Kris Travis
2681. The Predators vs Kevin Steen
SWE Supershow
2682. Mark Haskins vs Uhaa Nation
2683. Martin Kirby vs Kris Travis
2684. Kevin Steen vs Stixx
EVOLVE 27 Gargano vs Nation
2685. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
2686. Los Ben Dejos vs Chicago & Vandal
2687. Davis vs Swann
2688. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
2689. Hero vs Chuckie T
2690. Ricochet/Fox vs Trent?/Nese
2691. Gargano vs Nation 
Big Japan 19/9/11
2692. Ito, Sasaki, Miyamoto & Takeda vs Ishikawa, Kawakami, Hashimoto & Otani
2693. Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinobu vs Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
2694. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2695. Kankuro Hoshino vs Abdullah Kobayashi
Big Japan 23/10/11
2696. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Moore/Mondo
2697. Kasai/Numazawa/Shu/Kei vs Sasaki/WX/Hoshino/Inaba
2698. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Tsukamoto
2699. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kobayashi/Takeda
2700. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/MASADA
All Japan 19/11/11
2701. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs KENSO/Hayashi
2702. Hikaru Sato vs Hiroshi Yamato
2703. Keiji Muto vs Shuji Kondo
2704. Kea/Fuchi vs Akebono/Hama
2705. Suwama/Soya vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
All Japan 4/12/11
2706. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs Kea/Fuchi
2707. Sanada/KAI vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2708. Hiroshi Yamamto vs Hikaru Sato
2709. Akiyama/Ishimori/Omega vs Muto/Kondo/AKIRA
2710. Sanada/KAI vs Funaki/Kono
Big Japan 22/11/11
2711. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Shu/Kei
2712. Kasai/Numazawa vs Miyamoto/Kodaka
2713. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Sasaki/Hashimoto
2714. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kasai/Numazawa
Big Japan 18/12/11
2715. Seiya Sanada vs Shinya Ishikawa
2716. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Sasaki/Shinobu
2717. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Suwama/Soya
2718. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 2/1/12
2719. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Jeez
2720. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/Sasaki
2721. Akebono/Hama vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2723. Kobayashi/WX/Takeda vs Kasai/Numazawa/Hoshino
PWX Climbing The Ladder
2724. The Beaver Boys vs Ryze/Riley
2725. Country Jacked vs Everett/Swann
2726. Caleb Konley vs Tony Nese
2727. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero
ISW Burger King of the Ring Double Whopper
2728. TDT vs Team BFFs
2729. Food Fighters vs Jaka/LSG
2730. Badd Boys vs Glaad Boys
2731. Kitsune/Shynron vs Tremendous Investigations Inc
2732. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson
2733. TDT vs Kitsune/Shynron
2734. Food Fighters vs Badd Boys
2735. Izzie Deadyet vs Buxx Belmar
2736. Food Fighters vs TDT

September
PWX What Doesnt Kill You Makes You Stronger 3
2737. Los Ben Dejos vs The Beaver Boys
2738. Rich Swann vs Chris Hero vs Tony Nese
2739. Konley vs Page vs Alexander vs Hollis
IPW:UK 9th Anniversary Show
2740. Hyde/Gulak/End vs Storm/Whizz Kids
2741. Drake Younger vs Jonathan Windsor
2742. Iestyn Rees vs Mark Haskins
2743. Fox/Ricochet vs LDRS of the New School
EVOLVE 28 Hero vs Baretta
2744. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
2745. Green Ant vs Maxwell Chicago
2746. AR Fox vs Caleb Konley
2747. The Bravado Brothers vs The Gentlemens Club
2748. Anthony Nese vs Ricochet
2749. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann
2750. Chris Hero vs Trent Baretta
AIW Hell On Earth 9
2751. Ty Colton vs Colin Delaney
2752. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine
2753. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs Batiri
2754. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter
2755. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen
2756. Marti Belle vs Veda Scott
2757. NIXON vs Team AIW
Zero1 24/7/11
2758. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2759. Masato Tanaka vs Atsushi Sawada
Zero1 7/8/11
2760. Masato Tanaka vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2761. Ikuto Hidaka & Takafumi Ito vs Takuya Sugawara & Kaiji Habu Otoko
2762. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kohei Sato
Zero1 27/8/11
2763. Ikuto Hidaka & Takafumi Ito vs Munenori Sawa & Mineo Fujita
2764. Kohei Sato & KAMIKAZE vs Shinjiro Otani & Daichi Hashimoto
DDT 21/5/11
2765. HARASHIMA vs MIKAMI
2766. Keisuke Ishii vs Shigehiro Irie
2767. Michael Nakazawa vs Kota Ibushi
2768. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
2769. Shigehiro Irie vs Kota Ibushi
DDT 29/5/11
2770. HARASHIMA vs Shigehiro Irie
2771. Kenny Omega vs KUDO
AAW Windy City Classic IX
2772. Page/Ricochet vs Zero Gravity
2773. Silas/Jacobs vs Irish Airborne
2774. Lovelace vs Patera
2775. O'Reilly vs Lyndon
2776. Walker vs LOSERS
2777. Cage vs ACH
2778. Wagner/Lawrence/Crane vs Rican/Fontaine/MsChif
2779. Brave vs Rose
2780. Young/Jacobs vs Page/Ricochet
2781. Steen vs Hollister
wXw 13th Anniversary Tour Finale
2782. Bad Bones vs Hiromu Takahashi
2783. AUTSiders vs Sumerian Death Squad
2784. Adam Cole vs Mark Haskins
2785. Hot & Spicy vs Forever Hooligans
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 327
2786. 8 Man Royal Rumble
2787. Gaylon Summers vs Danshoku Dino
2788. KUDO vs HARASHIMA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 328
2789. Antonio Honda vs Michael Nakazawa
2790. Dick Togo & HARASHIMA vs Danshoku Dino & KUDO
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 329
2791. Ken Ohka & Cherry vs Mio Shirai & Io Shirai
2792. Dick Togo & Yasu Urano vs Big Morohashi & Hiro Tsumaki
2793. El Generico & Yano K Data vs Shuji Ishikawa & Shinichiro Tominaga
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 330
2794. Danshoku Dino vs Sexxy Eddy
2795. Dick Togo & Antonio Honda vs Yasu Urano & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 331
2796. Munenori Sawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Kenny Omega & Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 332
2797. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 333
2798. Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Great Sasuke & Ricky Fuji
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 334
2799. KO-D 4 Way Tag Elimination Match
Alpha1 Watch The Throne 2
2800. Eric Cairnie vs Josh Alexander vs Trent Barreta
2801. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano
DDT 30/6/11 Dick Togo Japanese Retirement Show
2802. Dick Togo vs Gedo
DDT 24/7/11 Ryogoku Peter Pan 2011
2803. Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt
2804. Danshoku Dino vs Bob Sapp
New Japan 18/6/11
2805. Jado, Gedo & Brian Kendrick vs Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
2806. Mascara Dorada vs Ryusuke Taguchi
2807. Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt
2808. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto
New Japan 13/5/11
2809. Kazuchika Okada vs MVP
New Japan 14/5/11
2810. MVP vs Tetsuya Naito
New Japan 15/5/11
2811. MVP vs Toru Yano
DGUSA Revolt 2014
2812. Donst vs Dickinson
2813. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
2814. Konley vs Santa Maria
2815. Bravados vs Gentlemens Club
2816. Nese vs Swann
2817. Fire vs Strickland vs Mr A
2818. Fox vs Gulak
2819. Gargano vs Barreta
DGUSA Way of the Ronin 2014
2820. Donst vs Konley
2821. Freddie vs Belakus
2822. Santa Maria vs Page
2823. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
2824. Barreta/Nese vs Swann/Strickland
2825. Moose vs Cooter vs Fate
2826. Bravados vs Gentlemens Club
2827. Fox vs Hero
2828. Gargano vs Strong
ROH on Sinclair 13/4/13
2829. Bobby Fish vs Eddie Edwards
2830. Alabama Attitude vs RD Evans & QT Marshall
2831. Mike Mondo vs Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander vs BJ Whitmer vs Mark Briscoe
WWE Superstars 22/2/13
2832. Sin Cara vs Drew McIntyre
WWE Battleground 2014
2833. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2834. AJ Lee vs Paige
2835. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
CZW New Heights 2014
2836. Sabian vs Jonathan Gresham **3/4
2837. Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys vs OI4K vs Tremendous Investigations Inc ***
2838. Shane Strickland vs Caleb Konley **
2839. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey ***1/4
2840. Danny Havoc & Devon Moore vs Ron Mathis & Matt Tremont **1/4
New Japan 13/5/11
2841. Charlie Haas & Rhino vs Togi Makabe & Hiroshi Tanahashi
New Japan 14/5/11
2842. Low Ki vs Prince Devitt
New Japan 15/5/11
2843. Jushin Liger vs Kenny Omega
2844. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Low Ki & Homicide
2845. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards 
2846. Togi Makabe vs Rhino
CZW Heat 2014
2847. Dave Crist vs John Silver vs JT Dunn **3/4
2848. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist *3/4
WWE Superstars 1/3/13
2849. Brodus Clay & Tensai vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 8/3/13
2850. Team Rhodes Scholars vs The Usos
WWE Superstars 15/3/13
2851. Zack Ryder vs JTG
WWE Superstars 22/3/13
2852. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
WWE Superstars 29/3/13
2853. Kofi Kingston vs Primo
WWE Superstars 5/4/13
2854. The Great Khali vs JTG
WWE Superstars 12/4/13
2855. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 19/4/13
2856. Tons of Funk vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 26/4/13
2857. Kaitlyn & Layla vs Tamina & Aksana
WWE Superstars 3/5/13
2858. Kaitlyn vs Tamina Snuka
WWE Superstars 24/5/13
2859. Tons of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs The Usos & The Bellas
CZW Down With The Sickness 2014
2860. Buxx Belmar & Mike Bailey vs Tremendous Investigations Inc ***
2861. Homicide vs Joker **3/4
2862. Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys vs OI4K ***1/4
BATTLEWAR 13
2863. Drew Gulak vs Mike Bailey
2864. Radioactive Wave vs Big Bad Quentin & Giant Tiger
2865. Tabarnak de Team vs The Super Smash Brothers
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014
2866. Nese/Konley vs Bravados
2867. Fox vs A
2868. Swann vs Busick
2869. Gentlemen vs Colony
2870. Hero vs Tanaka
2871. Gargano vs Ricochet

September 

New Japan 22/6/11
2872. Devitt/Taguchi/Goto vs Togo/Tanaka/Yujiro
New Japan 23/6/11
2873. Devitt/Taguchi/Goto vs Liger/Bernard/Anderson
New Japan 18/7/11
2874. Jushin Liger vs Hector Garza
2875. Devitt/Taguchi/KUSHIDA vs Omega/Ibushi/Daisuke Sasaki
2876. Hirooki Goto vs Karl Anderson
2877. Minoru Suzuki vs Satoshi Kojima
2878. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Giant Bernard


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list for the month of September.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri (WWE Tag Team Championship)
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

8-1-2014

1697 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1698 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1699 (WWE Smackdown) Rosa Mendes VS AJ Lee
1700 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Seth Rolins VS Dean Ambrose (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1701 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Diego
1702 (WWE Smackdown) Albert Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1703 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Chris Jericho

8-2-2014

1704 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Matt Taven VS Romantic Touch VS Jay Lethal VS Cedric Alexander (Golden Gauntlet)

8-3-2014

1705 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Jocephus Brody
1706 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Michael Steel VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1707 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Drew Haskins
1708 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Crash & Burn (JW Murdock & Josh Crowe) VS Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

8-4-2014

1709 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Kane (Last Man Standing match)
1710 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Mark Henry
1711 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio
1712 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1713 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1714 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1715 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho vS Luke Harper
1716 (WWE RAW) Diego VS Fandango
1717 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1718 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Heath Slater

8-6-2014

1719 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1720 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1721 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1722 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Pinky
1723 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea

8-7-2014

1724 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1725 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion VS Mr. Anderson & Gunner & Samuel Shaw
1726 (TNA Impact) Team Bully Ray (Bully Ray & Devon & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow) VS Team EC III (EC III & Rhino & Gene Snitsky & Ryklon)
1727 (TNA Impact) Sanada VS Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)

8-8-2014

1728 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Mark Henry & Big Show
1729 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Mr. Border Patrol (Damien Sandow)
1730 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1731 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Natalya
1732 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Rusev
1733 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Randy Orton

8-9-2014

1734 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Adam Cole
1735 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Tammaso Ciampa
1736 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-10-2014

1737 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zane Stevens VS Blue Tiger
1738 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA TV Championship)
1739 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Drew Haskins
1740 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Hammerjack
1741 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

8-11-2014

1742 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1743 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1744 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1745 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1746 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Dolph Ziggler
1747 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

8-13-2014

1748 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
1749 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1750 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello) VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1751 (CWFH) Worldwind Gentlemen (Remy Marcel & Jack Manley) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1752 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

8-14-2014

1753 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS Homicide VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS DJ Z VS Low Ki (Elimination Scramble Match)
1754 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1755 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Velvet Sky VS Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1756 (TNA Impact) Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young & Austin Aries & Bobby Roode
1757 (TNA Impact) The Dudleys (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) (TLC Match)

8-15-2014

1758 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
1759 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Dolph Ziggler
1760 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Luke Harper
1761 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1762 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1763 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1764 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-16-2014

1765 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS ACH
1766 (ROH TV) Steve Corino VS Kevin Steen

8-17-2014

1767 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Lighnting Bolt Kid
1768 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Blue Tiger
1769 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS John Hoodrich
1770 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1771 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Hammerjack & Jeremiah Plunkett

8-18-2014

1772 (WWE RAW) The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) VS Big Show & Mark Henry
1773 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1774 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1775 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1776 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Randy Orton VS Sheamus & RVD & Roman Reigns
1777 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Goldust & Stardust
1778 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

8-20-2014

1779 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Bram VS Abyss (Stairway To Janice Match)
1780 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)
1781 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (I Quit Match)
1782 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Angelina Love VS Gail Kim (Last Knockout Standing/Knockouts Championship)
1783 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Austin Aries VS Eric Young VS Gunner VS Magnus VS James Storm VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Championship #1 Contenders Six Sides Of Steel cage Match)

8-22-2014

1784 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
1785 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1786 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS RVD
1787 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Paige
1788 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust & Stardust VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1789 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-23-2014

1790 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Tammaso Ciampa
1791 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Moose
1792 (ROH TV) ACH VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

8-24-2014

1793 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1794 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) 2 Tuff Tony VS Hammerjack
1795 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Luke Gallows VS Paul Lee
1796 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Lightning Bolt Kid
1797 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Lou Marconi (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

8-25-2014

1798 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack Swagger
1799 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro (US Championship #1 Contenders Match)
1800 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1801 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1802 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz
1803 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane & Seth Rollins (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1804 (WWE RAW) Slater & Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1805 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1806 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt
1807 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Big Show & Mark Henry VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-26-2014

1808 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze) & Slim J VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) & Jeremy V
1809 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Cru Jones VS Todd Sexton
1810 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Rick Michaels & Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) & Bart Sawyer VS Tank & Dustin Timberlake & Scottie Wrenn & Caprice Coleman (Ultimate Survival 8 man Elimination Match)
1811 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1812 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1813 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
1814 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1815 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
1816 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
1817 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
1818 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

8-27-2014

1819 (CFWH) Ridiculously Bigg (El Ridiculoso & Biggie Bigg) VS The Family Stone (Leo Blaze & Othello)
1820 (CWFH) Saxton Huxley VS Tito Escondito
1821 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1822 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Hobo
1823 (CWFH) Vermin (Johhny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Ryan Taylor) VS Joey Ryan & Peter Avalon & Mikey O'Shea
1824 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Tommy Dreamer (New York City Streetfight)
1825 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
1826 (TNA Impact) Homicide & DJ Z & Manik VS Low Ki & Crazzy Steve & Tigre Uno
1827 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino
1828 (TNA Impact) The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries
1829 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (1st match in World Tag Team Championship series)

8-29-2014

1830 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt
1831 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1832 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Emma
1833 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Submission Match)
1834 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1835 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1836 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-30-2014

1837 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1838 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas) VS RD Evans & Moose
1839 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-31-2014

1840 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Eve (formerly known as Abriella)
1841 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS The Spiral
1842 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1843 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali shabazz & Shawn Hoodrich VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-1-2014

1844 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro & The Miz
1845 (WWE RAW) Naomi & Layla & Summer Rae VS Rosa Mendes & Eva Marie & Cameron
1846 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1847 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Curtis Axel
1848 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Titus O'Neil
1849 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Zach Ryder
1850 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Goldust
1851 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Randy Orton)

9-3-2014

1852 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1853 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Omar Asif
1854 (CWFH) The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian) VS Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello)
1855 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor VS Willie Mack (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1856 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Taryn Terrell (Knockouts Championship)
1857 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw & Gunner VS Magnus & Bram
1858 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1859 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS Homicde VS Low Ki (X Divison #1 Contender's Match)
1860 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Rhino
1861 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Bobby Lashley

9-5-2014

1862 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1863 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Heath Slater
1864 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS Paige
1865 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Zach Ryder
1866 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins & Kane & Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho & Big Show & Mark Henry

9-7-2014

1867 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1868 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1869 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

9-8-2014

1870 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Caprice Coleman & Watanabe
1871 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Brian Kendrick
1872 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1873 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1874 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Rosa VS AJ Lee & Paige
1875 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Seth Rollins
1876 (WWE RAW) Adrain Neville & Sami Zayn VS Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1877 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1878 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1879 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns (SummerSlam Rematch)

9-10-2014

1880 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1881 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Mikey O'Shea
1882 (CWFH) Eli Everfly & Omar Asif VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1883 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1884 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship/Dumpster Match)
1885 (TNA Impact) Chris Melendez VS DJ Z
1886 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Bobby Roode & Eric Young VS Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley
1887 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Velevt Sky VS The Menagnerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve & Rebel)
1888 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino (New York City Streetfight)
1889 (TNA Impact) James Storm & The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries & Tajiri
1890 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (2nd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Table Match)

9-12-2014

1891 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1892 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Justin Gabriel
1893 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
1894 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1895 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Randy Orton)

9-13-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1896 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS AJ Styles
1897 (ROH TV) Adam Pearce VS Tadarius Thomas
1898 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

9-14-2014

1899 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) PG-13 (Wolfie D & JC Ice) VS Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Scott Steiner)
1900 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Tank Abbott VS La Parka
1901 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Norman Smiley VS Fit Finlay (WCW Hardcore Championship)
1902 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Harris Brothers (Ron & Don) VS Curt Henning (2 on Handicap Match)
1903 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Meastro VS Bam Bam Bigelow
1904 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) The Filthy Animals (Kidman & Konnan) & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asia)
1905 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Kevin Nash VS The Wall
1906 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Chris Benoit VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
1907 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Blue Tiger
1908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-15-2014

1910 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Kane
1911 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1912 (WWE RAW) Paige & Nikki Bella VS Brie Bella & AJ Lee
1913 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt
1914 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus VS Cesaro & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
1915 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Naomi
1916 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1917 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins

9-17-2014

1918 (CWFH) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
1919 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
1920 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1921 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
1922 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1923 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Knockout Battle Royal
1924 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Kenny King VS Chris Melendez
1925 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Homicide VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
1926 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (3rd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Ladders Match)
1927 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bram VS Gunner
1928 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

9-19-2014

1929 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1930 (WWE Smackdown) Doplh Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Cesaro
1931 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater VS Adam Rose
1932 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Big Show VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1933 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Nikki Bella
1934 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1935 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

9-20-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1936 (ROH TV) The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Micheal Bennett) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
1937 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Micheal Elgin (ROH World Championship)

9-22-2014

1938 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1939 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Jack Swagger
1940 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
1941 (WWE RAW) Deam Ambrose VS Kane
1942 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro
1943 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Rusev
1944 (WWE RAW) SlaterGator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Adam Rose & The Bunny
1945 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
1946 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS John Cena

9-24-2014

1947 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Jarrod Vargas
1948 (CWFH) Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1949 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Mikey O'Shea
1950 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship/2 out of 3 falls match)
1951 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Low Ki
1952 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Tajiri
1953 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Knux
1954 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Mr. Anderson
1955 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samuel Shaw
1956 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP VS Abyss VS Tajiri VS Mr. Anderson (New York City Gold Rush)

9-26-2014

1957 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Dean Ambrose
1958 (WWE Smackdown) Ic Championship #1 Contenders Battle Royal
1959 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1960 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1961 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1962 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Big Show
1963 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mamba & Mini Abismo ***** & Taya & Silver Kain VS Dinastia & Faby Apache & Pimpinela Esuarlata & El Elegido (Relevos Atomicos De Locura)
1964 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Chessman VS Heavy Metal (Primer Retador Por El Mgacampeoanto)
1965 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mexican Powers (Crazy Boy & Joe Lider) VS Drago & Fenix VS Angelico & Jack Evans VS Los Perros del Mal (Daga & Psicosis) VS Los Mamitos (Mr. E & Sexy B) (AAA World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
1966 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Monster Pain & Matt Morgan & Jeff Jarrett VS Los Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (AAA VS TNA y WWL)
1967 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Heavy Metal VS Texano Jr. (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
1968 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Blue Demon Jr. VS El Mesías (AAA Latin American Championship)
1969 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Dr. Wagner Jr. & Electroshock & La Parka & Octagon VS Canek & Masacara Ario 2000 & Universo 2000 & Villano IV
1970 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo VS Cibernetico (2 out of 3 falls/Hair VS Hair match)

9-27-2014

1971 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1972 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Cesaro VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1973 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1974 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Mark Henry VS Rusev
1975 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1976 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1977 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) John Cena VS Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)
1978 (ROH TV) Micheal Bennett VS ACH VS Silas Young VS BJ Whitmer
1979 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Rodderick Strong) VS Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens)
1980 (ROH TV) Caprice Coleman VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

9-28-2014

1981 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Ali Shabazz
1982 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shane Smalls VS Krash
1983 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-29-2014

1984 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1985 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Rosa Mendes
1986 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas
1987 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Eva Marie & Cameron (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1988 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS SlaterGator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
1989 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
1990 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Damien Mizdow
1991 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose & John Cena VS The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton)

9-30-2014

1992 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert VS Christian & Test
1993 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
1994 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy (Special referee match/Special Ref = Lita)
1995 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Jacqueline VS Trish Stratus (WWF Women's Championship)
1996 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Dudley Boyz VS Kane & Big Show (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
1997 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Rob Van Dam VS Undertaker (WWF Hardcore Championship)
1998 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Kurt Angle VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
1999 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS The Rock (World Championship)
2000 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS Stone Cold Steve Asutin (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2001 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Benoit VS "Mean" Mike Enos
2002 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Fit Finlay VS Van Hammer
2003 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Norman Smiley VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
2004 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Wrath
2005 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Lex Luger VS Konnan
2006 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Jericho VS Perry Saturn (Loser must wear a dress for 90 days0
2007 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera VS Pyschosis VS Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
2008 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Ric & David Flair VS Barry Windham & Curt Henning
2009 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Goldberg VS Scott Hall (Ladder/Taser match)
2010 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Rey Mysterio VS Matt Hardy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2011 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Big Show & A-Train VS Undertaker & Nathan Jones
2012 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Trish Stratus VS Jazz & Victoria (WWE Women's Championship)
2013 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) VS Chris Benoit & Ryno VS Los Guerreros (Eddie & Chavo) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2014 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels
2015 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Booker T VS Triple H (World Heavyweight Championship)
2016 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Hulk Hogan VS Vince McMahon ("The Battle In Seattle" Street Fight)
2017 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) The Rock Vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
2018 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Brock Lesnar VS Kurt Angle (WWE Championship)


Grand total so far 2018


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450
April Total: 189
May Total: 232
June Total: 207
July Total: 186
August Total: 166
September Total: 271

*2014 TOTAL: 2581*

Busy month yet still managed to watch more wrestling in September total since March. I normally do a bit more of an update here, but I'm exhausted and that xanax I ate is kicking in and all I want to do is finish Impact and pass out. Cheers to everyone who has kept up with this all the way from the beginning of the year because it's certainly all kinds of work. Watching all these wrestling matches is one thing, typing them all is quite another. 



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie Jamea vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton





Spoiler: April



-----4/3-----

WWE Wrestlemania 29 (4/7/13)
1. Sheamus, Big Show & Randy Orton vs The Shield
2. Mark Henry vs Ryback
3. Team Hell No vs Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston
4. Fandango vs Chris Jericho
5. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger 
6. The Undertaker vs CM Punk 
7. Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
8. John Cena vs The Rock

WWE SmackDown (6/12/03)
9. Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
10. Billy Gunn vs A-Train
11. Undertaker vs Johnny Stamboli
12. Chris Benoit & Rhyno vs Basham Brothers
13. John Cena vs Funaki
14. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/3/14)
15. Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode
16. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
17. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
18. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne 
19. Kenny King vs MVP

WWE NXT (4/3/14)
20. Emma vs Sasha Banks
21. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Jack Hurley 
22. Brodus Clay vs Xavier Woods
23. Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyler Breeze
24. Sami Zayn vs Cory Graves

-----4/6-----

WWE Wrestlemania 30 (4/6/14)
25. The Usos vs Rybaxel vs Los Matadores vs Real Americans
26. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
27. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
28. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
29. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
30. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
31. Vicki Guerrero Divas Invitational 
32. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Bootista

-----4/7-----

WWE RAW (4/7/14)
33. The Wyatts vs Shame-Us All, StupaCena & Big Zit-E Tit-E
34. Emma & Santino vs Faaaaaandaaaaango & Summer Rae
35. Bootista & Boreton vs Usos
36. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
37. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio 
38. Rusev vs Bland Jobber (Zack Ryder?)
39. AJ Lee vs Paige
40. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
41. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H

-----4/8-----

WWE Main Event (4/8/14)
42. The Shield vs The Wyatts
43. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
44. Alexander Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara

-----4/9-----

WWF Wrestlemania 13 (3/3/97)
45. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks
46. Rocky Maivia vs The Sultan
47. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust 
48. Owen Hart & Brittish Bulldog vs Vader & Mankind
49. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
50. Legion Of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Nation Of Domination
51. Sid Vicious vs Undertaker

-----4/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/10/14)
52. *10 Man Battle Royal
53. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany
54. Jessie & DJ Zema vs The Wolves
55. Magnus vs Eric Young

WWE NXT (4/10/14)
56. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
57. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
58. Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley
59. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Superstars (4/10/14)
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback
61. Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil

-----4/11-----

WCCW (2/23/83)
62. King Parsons vs The Dragon
63. Al Madril vs The Great Yatsu
64. David Von Erich vs Buddy Roberts

WCW Uncensored 1995
65. Dustin Rhodes vs Black Top Bully
66. Meng vs Retard Jim Duggan
67. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B ***
68. Randy Savage vs Avalanche
69. Big Bubba Rogers vs Sting
70. Harlem Heat vs Nasty Boys
71. Vader vs Hulk Hogan

WWE SmackDown (4/11/14)
72. Cesaro vs Big Show
73. Rybaxel vs Los Matadores
74. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
75. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
76. Santino vs Fandango
77. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Bootista, Randy Orton & Kane

-----4/12-----

IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday (3/9/14)
78. Alex Castle vs Frank Wyatt vs Zakk Sawyers vs Tripp Cassidy
79. Team IOU vs The Hooligans
80. Michael Elgin vs Danny Cannon
81. Mean & Rotten vs Two Star Heroes vs Russ Jones & Kaden Sade vs Angelus Layne & Thunderkitty vs Josh Crane & Dale Patricks
82. Johnny Rotten Sixx vs Todd Morton
83. White America vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
84. Hy Zaya, Matt Cage & Necro Butcher vs Gary Jay, Jack Thriller & Shane Mercer
85. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
86. Drake Younger vs Kyle O’Reilly vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose
87. Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West vs Corporal Robinson, Mickie Knuckles & Heidi Lovelace
88. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley

-----4/14-----

WWE RAW (4/14/14)
89. RVD vs Alberto Del Rio
90. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
91. Paige vs Alicia Fox
92. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Bootista
93. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
94. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
95. Swagger vs Sheamus
96. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
97. Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
98. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Rybaxel, Rusev, Bad News Barrett & Titus O'Neil

-----4/15-----

WWE Main Event (4/15/14)
99. Los Matadores vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
100. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
101. *10 Diva Battle Royal
102. Big Show vs Swagger

-----4/16-----

ROW High Octane (12/2013)
103. Team International vs Brothers Lockhart
104. Ryan Davidson vs Q
105. Ivan vs Michael

WWE No Way Out (2/23/03)
106. Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy
107. William Regal & Lance Storm vs RVD & Kane
108. Matt Hardy vs Billy Kidman
109. Undertaker vs Big Show
110. Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs Team Angle
111. Triple H vs Scott Steiner
112. Steve Austin vs Eric Bischoff
113. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

-----4/17-----

WWE No Way Out (6/17/12)
114. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
115. Santino vs Ricardo Rodriguez
116. Christian vs Cody Rhodes 
117. PTP vs Usos vs Primo & Epico vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel 
118. Layla vs Beth Phoenix
119. Sin Cara vs Hunico
120. CM Punk vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
121. Ryback vs Dan Delaney & Rob Grymes
122. John Cena vs Big Show

WWE NXT (4/17/14)
123. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English
124. Camacho vs Oliver Grey
125. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop
126. CJ Parker vs Great Khali
127. Jason Jordan & Ty Dillnger vs Jobbers
128. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
TNA Impact (4/17/14)
129. Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne
130. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
131. Willow vs Spud & EC3
132. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
133. Bobby Roode vs Gunner
134. Eric Young vs Abyss

-----4/18-----

WWE SmackDown (4/18/14)
135. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Alberto Del Rio
136. Paige vs Aksana
137. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
138. Rusev vs R-Truth
139. Santino vs Fandango 
140. Bootista vs Sheamus

-----4/21-----

WWE RAW (4/21/14)
141. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus
142. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
143. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
144. Emma vs Layla
145. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
146. Paige vs Aksana
147. Rusev vs Sin Cara 
148. The Wyatts vs John Cena

-----4/22-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/29/12)
149. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

WWF WrestleMania 17 (2001)
150. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
151. Taz & The Acolytes vs Right To Censor
152. Raven vs Kane vs Big Show
153. Eddie Guerrero vs Test
154. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
155. Chyna vs Ivory
156. Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon
157. Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
158. *19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal
159. Triple H vs Undertaker
160. Steve Austin vs The Rock 

-----4/24-----

TNA Impact Live (4/24/14)
161. Kurt Angle vs Rockstar Spud
162. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King
163. MVP vs Austin Aries
164. Beer Money vs Bully Ray & Gunner
165. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne 
166. Abyss vs Magnus 

WWE NXT (4/24/14)
167. Rusev vs Travis Tyler
168. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma 
169. Mason Ryan vs Tyson Kidd
170. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
171. Sami Zayn & The Usos vs Corey Graces & The Ascension 

-----4/25-----

WWE SmackDown (4/25/14)
172. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
173. Tamina Snuka vs Natalya 
174. Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso
175. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
176. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Layla 
177. The Shield vs Del Rio, Barrett, Sandow, Ryback & Titus O'Neil

-----4/28-----

WWE RAW (4/28/14)
178. The Usos vs Rybaxel
179. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
180. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
181. Cody Rhodes vs Alberto Del Rio
182. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater
183. Paige vs Brie Bella
184. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam 
185. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----4/30-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/26/87)
186. Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Ricky Steamboat, Brutus Beefcake & Jim Duggan vs The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, Danny Davis, Ron Bass & Harley Race 
187. The Fabulous Moolah, Rockin' Robin, Velvet McIntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels vs Sensational Sherri, The Glamour Girls, Donna Christanello & Dawn Marie 188. Strike Force, The Young Stallions, The Fabulous Rougeaus, The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs vs The Hart Foundation, The Islanders, Demolition, The Bolsheviks & The Dream Team 
189. André the Giant, One Man Gang, King Kong Bundy, Butch Reed, & Rick Rude vs Hulk Hogan, Paul Orndorff, Don Muraco, Ken Patera & Bam Bam Bigelow





Spoiler: May



-----5/1-----

WCW Spring Stampede (4/11/99)
1. Juventud Guerrera vs Blitzkrieg
2. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Hak
3. Scotty Riggs vs Mikey Whipwreck
4. Konnan vs Disco Inferno
5. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Billy Kidman
6. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Raven & Perry Saturn
7. Booker T vs Scott Steiner 
8. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash
9. DDP vs Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan vs Sting

WCW Nitro (7/8/96)
10. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Dean Malenko

TNA Sacrifice (4/27/14)
11. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
12. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
13. Kurt Angle & Willow vs EC3 & Rockstar Spud
14. Sanada vs Tigre Uno
15. Gunner vs James Storm
16. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
17. Bully Ray vs Bobby Roode
18. Eric Young vs Magnus

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/1/14)
19. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
20. Gunner vs Bobby Roode
21. James Storm vs Willow
22. Bro-Mans & Zema Ion vs The Wolves & Sanada
23. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode

WWE NXT (5/1/14)
24. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas
25. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
26. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
27. Natalya vs Layla
28. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley
29. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay 

-----5/2-----

WWE SmackDown (5/2/14)
30. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos 
31. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
32. Rusev vs R-Truth
33. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
34. Big E vs Titus O'Neil 
35. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel

-----5/4-----

WWE Extreme Rules (5/4/14)
36. El Torito vs Hornswaggle 
37. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
38. Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
39. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E
40. The Shieldvs Evolution
41. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 
42. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
43. Daniel Bryan vs Kane 

-----5/5-----

WWE RAW (5/5/14)
44. *US Title 20 Man Battle Royal
45. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
46. Ryback vs Cody Rhodes 
47. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
48. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
49. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E 
50. The Shield vs The Wyatts

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXXI (8/6/95)
51. Sting & Road Warrior Hawk vs Meng & Kurasawa
52. DDP vs Alex Wright 
53. Renegade vs Paul Orndorff 
54. Harlem Heat & Sister Sherri vs Bunkhouse Buck, Dick Slater & Col Robert Parker
55. Vader vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair 

-----5/6-----

WWE Main Event (5/6/14)
56. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
57. Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls & Natalya
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel

-----5/7-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXX (1/25/95)
59. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B Badd
60. Alex Wright vs Bobby Eaton
61. Harlem Heat vs Stars & Stripes
62. Sting vs Avalanche
63. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs Kevin Sullivan & The Butcher

-----5/8-----

WWF Invasion (2001)
64. Jeff Hardy vs Rob Van Dam

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/8/14)
65. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne
66. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
67. Knux vs Kazarian 
68. Magnus vs Willow

-----5/9-----

WWE SmackDown (5/9/14)
69. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus
70. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs RVD & Big E
71. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
72. Santino & Emma vs Fandango & Layla
73. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
74. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
75. Seth Rollins vs Bootista 
76. The Usos & John Cena vs The Wyatts

WWE NXT (5/8/14)
77. Charlotte vs Emma
78. Kalisto & El Local vs. The Legionnaires
79. Camacho vs Captain Comic
80. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
81. *20 Man Battle Royal

-----5/10-----

CHIKARA Engulfed in a Fever Of Spite (5/14/11)
82. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams 
83. Tim Donst vs Kamikaze Kid
84. Grizzly Redwood vs Daizee Haize
85. Will O The Wisp II vs Ophidian 
86. Tursas vs UltraMantis Black
87. Delirious vs Hallowicked 
88. Icarus & Johnny Gargano vs Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush
89. Jakob Hammermeier vs Eddie Kingston
90. Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald vs. The Colony

-----5/12-----

WWE RAW (5/12/14)
91. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
92. Alicia Fox vs Paige
93. The Wyatts vs The Usos & John Cena
94. Natalya vs Brie Bella
95. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
96. Ryback vs Sheamus
97. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes
99. Roman Reigns vs Bootista

-----5/14-----

WWF SmackDown (4/12/01)
100. Albert vs Spike Dudley
101. Chyna vs Ivory
102. Angle, Regal, Edge & Christian vs Benoit & Jericho
103. Rhyno vs Hardcore Holly
104. Kane & Undertaker vs Kaentai & Big Show
105. Val Venis vs Test
106. Jeff Hardy vs Triple H

WWE RAW (4/8/13)
107. Daniel Bryan vs Big E
108. Wade Barrett vs The Miz
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Swagger & Zeb Colter
110. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
111. Santino, R-Truth & Zack Ryder vs 3MB
112. Sheamus vs Randy Orton
113. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
114. Tons Of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs Sandow, Cody Rhodes & The Bella's
115. John Cena vs Mark Henry

-----5/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
116. Willow vs Bram & Magnus
117. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky
118. Kazarian vs Crazy Steve 
119. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
120. Sanada vs Zema-Ion vs Tigre Uno
121. Eric Young vs MVP

-----5/16-----

WWE SmackDown
122. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
123. El Torito vs Heath Slater
124. Nikki Bella vs Natalya
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista
126. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
127. Santino Marella vs Damien Sandow
128. Cesaro vs R-Truth
129. John Cena vs Erick Rowan

-----5/19-----

WWE RAW (4/19/14)
130. Cesaro vs Sheamus
131. Ryback vs Big E
132. Heath Slater vs Rusev
133. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
134. Bootista vs Seth Rollins
135. Paige vs Alicia Fox
136. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
137. Luke Harper vs John Cena

-----5/20-----

EVOLVE 29 (5/9/14)
138. JT Dunn vs Blake Edward Belakus
139. Bravado Brothers vs Ethan Page & Alexander
140. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann 
141. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano 
142. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst 
143. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
144. Uhaa Nation & AR Fox vs Tony Nese & Trent Baretta 

WWE Main Event (5/20/14)
145. Damien Sandow vs R-Truth
146. Naomi vs Aksana 

-----5/21-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions II (6/8/88)
147. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
148. The Fantastics vs The Sheepherders 
149. Jimmy & Ronnie Garvin vs Mike Rotunda & Rick Steiner
150. Nikita Koloff vs Al Perez 
151. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Sting & Dusty Rhodes

-----5/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/22/14)
152. Angelina Love vs Brittany
153. Austin Aries vs MVP
154. Willow vs Magnus
155. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

WWE NXT (5/22/14)
156. Big E vs Bo Dallas
157. Tamina vs Paige
158. Camacho vs Adam Rose 
159. Sasha Banks vs Natalya
160. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins

-----5/23-----

WWE SmackDown (5/23/14)
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
162. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella & Eva Marie
163. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
164. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
165. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper

WWE No Way Out (2008)
166. CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero 
167. The Undertaker vs Viscera vs Finlay vs Bootista vs Khali vs MVP
168. Ric Flair vs Mr Kennedy
169. Edge vs Rey Mysterio
170. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
171. Triple H vs Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Umaga

-----5/25-----

WWF Wrestlemania VIII (1992)
172. Shawn Michaels vs El Matador
173. Undertaker vs Jake The Snake Roberts
174. Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper
175. Big Bossman, Virgil, Sgt Slaughter & Jim Duggan vs The Nasty Boys, The Mountie & Repo Man
176. Randy Savage vs Ric Flair
177. Tatanka vs The Model Rick Martel
178. The Natural Disasters vs Money Inc
179. Owen Hart vs Skinner
180. Hulk Hogan vs Sid Justice

-----5/26-----

WWE RAW (5/26/14)
181. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
182. Eva Marie vs Summer Rae
183. Drew McIntyre vs El Torito
184. Zack Ryder vs Rusev
185. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Randy Orton & Bootista
186. Randy Orton & Bootista vs Goldust 
187. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
188. Alicia Fox vs Emma
189. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
190. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio

-----5/27-----

WWE Great American Bash (7/20/08)
191. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder vs John Morrison & The Miz vs Jesse & Festus vs Finlay & Hornswaggle 
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Matt Hardy 
193. Tommy Dreamer vs Mark Henry 
194. Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels 
195. Michelle McCool vs Natalya 
196. CM Punk vs Bootista 
197. JBL vs John Cena 
198. Triple H vs Edge 

-----5/28-----

WWE Judgement Day (5/22/05)
199. MNM vs Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly
200. Carlito vs Big Show
201. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero
202. Kurt Angle vs Booker T
203. Heidenreich vs Orlando Jordan
204. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
205. JBL vs John Cena 

-----5/29-----

WWE NXT Takeover (5/29/14)
206. Adam Rose vs Camacho
207. Kalisto & El Local vs The Ascension
208. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn
209. Charlotte vs Natalya
210. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/29/14)
211. Bram vs Tigre Uno
212. Mr Anderson & Gunner vs BroMans
213. MVP, Bobby Lashley & Kenny King vs Austin Aries & The Wolves 
214. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Brittany 
215. Eric Young vs Bully Ray

WWF RAW (10/7/02)
216. TLC 4

-----5/30-----

WWE WrestleMania 23 (2007)
217. MITB: Mr. Kennedy, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Finlay, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Jeff Hardy & Edge
218. Kane vs Great Khali 
219. Chris Benoit vs MVP
220. Undertaker vs Batista 
221. ECW Originals vs The New Breed
222. Bobby Lashley vs Umaga
223. Melina vs Ashley 
224. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (5/30/14) 
225. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
226. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
227. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
228. El Torito vs Jinder Mahal
229. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
230. Big E vs Titus O'Neil
231. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
232. Bray Wyatt vs Jey Uso





Spoiler: June



-----6/1-----

WWE Payback (6/1/14)
1. Hornswaggle vs El Torito (Hair vs Mask)
2. Cesaro vs Sheamus
3. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
4. Rusev vs Big E
5. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
6. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
7. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
8. Alicia Fox vs Paige 
9. The Shield vs Evolution (No Holds Barred)

-----6/2-----

WWE RAW (6/2/14)
10. Bad News Barrett & Cesaro vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
11. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
12. Kane vs John Cena
13. 3MB vs El Torito & Los Matadores
14. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
15. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
16. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
17. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
18. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Sin Cara 
19. Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns

-----6/3-----

WWE Money In The Bank (7/4/13)
20. MITB: Real Americans, Rhodes Scholars, Wade Barrett, Fandango & Dean Ambrose
21. Curtis Axel vs The Miz
22. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
23. Ryback vs Chris Jericho
24. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
25. Mark Henry vs John Cena 
26. MITB: CM Punk, RVD, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian 

WWF In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies (4/28/96)
27. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Jake The Snake & Ahmed Johnson
28. Ultimate Warrior vs Goldust
29. Vader vs Razor Ramon
30. The Bodydonnas vs The Godwinns
31. Diesel vs Shawn Michaels

-----6/4-----

WWF In Your House 9: International Incident (7/21/96)
32. The Bodydonnas vs The Smoking Gunns
33. Mankind vs Henry Godwinn
34. Steve Austin vs Marc Mero
35. The Undertaker vs Goldust
36. Vader, Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Sid Vicious, Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson

WWF The Big Event (8/28/86)
37. The Killer Bees vs Jimmy Jack & Hoss Funk
38. The Magnificent Muraco vs Haku
39. Ted Arcidi vs Tony Garea
40. Junkyard Dog vs Adrian Adonis
41. Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy & Big John Stud vs Lou Albano & The Machines
42. Ricky Steamboat vs Jake The Snake Roberts
43. Billy Jack Haynes vs Hercules 
44. The Fabulous Rougeaus vs The Dream Team
45. Harley Race vs Pedro Morales
46. Paul Orndorff vs Hulk Hogan

-----6/5-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/5/14)
47. Willow vs Bram
48. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
49. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe
50. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne 
51. Austin Aries, Bully Ray, Eric Young & Samoa Joe vs Bobby Lashley, EC3, Kenny King & MVP

-----6/6-----

WWE SmackDown (6/6/14)
52. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
53. The Usos vs Rybaxel
54. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
55. Bad News Barrett vs Cesaro vs RVD
56. Natalya vs Alicia Fox 
57. Bo Dallas vs Santino Marella 
58. Big Show vs Randy Orton

WCCW TV (12/15/82)
59. Brian Adias vs Killer Tim Brooks
60. Bugsy McGraw & Al Madril vs Checkmate & Magic Dragon
61. Kabuki vs David Von Erich

-----6/9-----

WWE RAW (6/9/14)
61. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
62. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
63. Rybaxel vs Goldust & R-Truth
64. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow
65. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
66. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
67. Paige vs Alicia Fox
68. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
69. Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs The Wyatts

-----6/11-----

AJPW 
70. Steve Williams vs Kenta Kobashi (9/3/93)
71. Kenta Kobashi vs Stan Hansen (8/15/93)

-----6/12-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/12/14)
72. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young
73. Knox vs Robbie E
74. Eric Young vs Kenny King
75. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
76. MVP vs Eric Young 

-----6/13-----

WWE Money In The Bank (2011)
77. MITB: Daniel Bryan, Kane, Sin Cara, Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater 
78. Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella
79. Mark Henry vs Big Show
80. MITB: Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston, Alex Riley, R-Truth, Rey Mysterio, The Miz, Evan Bourne & Jack Swagger 
81. Christian vs Randy Orton
82. CM Punk vs John Cena

WWE SmackDown (6/13/14)
83. Roman Reigns vs Bad News Barrett
84. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso
85. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
86. Cesaro vs Sheamus
87. Adam Rose vs Fandango
88. Big E vs Jack Swagger
89. Alicia Fox vs Aksana
90. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose

-----6/14-----

WWF Royal Rumble (2000)
91. Tazz vs Kurt Angle
92. Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz 
93. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
94. New Age Outlaws vs The Acolytes
95. Triple H vs Cactus Jack
96. *2000 Royal Rumble Match

-----6/15-----

TNA Slammiversary (6/15/14)
97. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Tigre Uno vs Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik 
98. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
99. Magnus vs Willow
100. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
101. Marshall & Ross Von Erich vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z
102. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim
103. EC3 vs Bully Ray
104. Mr Anderson vs James Storm
105. Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries

-----6/16-----

WWE RAW (6/16/14)
106. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
107. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
108. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt 
109. Rusev vs Heath Slater
110. Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs Fandango & Layla
111. Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal
112. Paige vs Cameron
113. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Stardust
114. John Cena vs Kane

-----6/18-----

PWG Mystery Vortex II (3/28/14)
115. Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
116. Joey Ryan, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters
117. Roderick Strong vs Anthony Nese
118. Unbreakable FN Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
119. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa 
120. Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano
121. Young Bucks vs Best Friends
122. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae 

-----6/19-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/19/14)
123. Eric Young vs Kenny King
124. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Austin Aries & Samoa Joe
125. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
126. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

-----6/20-----

WWE SmackDown (6/20/14)
127. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
128. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
129. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
130. Kane vs Dean Ambrose
131. Big E vs Jack Swagger
132. Bo Dallas vs Fandango
133. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton 

-----6/21-----

ROH War Of The Worlds (5/17/14)
134. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs The Forever Hooligans & Takkaki Wanatabe
135. The Decade vs Gedo & Jado
136. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA
137. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes 
138. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen
139. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett 
140. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
141. Adam Cole vs Jushin Liger
142. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin vs Kazuchika Okada

-----6/22-----

CZW Prelude To Violence (5/31/14)
143. Sozio vs Nate Wings
144. Drew Gulak vs Aaron Williams
146. Greg Excellent vs BJ Whitmer
147. Kimber Lee & Lufisto vs Killer Death Machines
148. Caleb Konley vs Shane Strickland
149. Los Ben Dejos vs The Juicy Product
150. Biff Busick vs Danny Havoc 
151. AR Fox & Rich Swanvs Oi4K
152. DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis 

-----6/23-----

WWE RAW (6/23/14)
153. Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso
154. Jey Uso vs Erick Rowan
155. Naomi vs Alicia Fox
156. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
157. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
158. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
159. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
160. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
161. Big E vs Damien Sandow
162. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton

-----6/24-----

WWE Rebellion (10/26/02)
163. Booker T vs Matt Hardy
164. Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson vs John Cena & Dawn Marie
165. Funaki vs Crash
166. Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio vs Tajiri
167. D-Von Dudley & Ron Simmons vs Val Venis & Chuck Palumbo
168. Rikishi vs A-Train
169. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Los Guerreros 
170. Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman vs Edge

-----6/26-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/26/14)
171. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs Beautiful People
172. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Manik vs Dj Z 
173. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
174. Bram & Magnus vs Abyss & Willow 

-----6/27-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/14)
175. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
176. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
177. Paige vs Cameron
178. Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler & Rob Van Dam
179. Rusev vs Sin Cara
180. Roman Reigns vs Kane

-----6/28-----

WWE NXT (6/19/14)
181. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
182. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
183. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler
184. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto
185. Tyson Kidd & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension

-----6/29-----

WWE Money In The Bank (6/29/14)
186. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
187. Paige vs Naomi
188. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
189. MITB: Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam & Jack Swagger
190. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
191. Rusev vs Big E
192. Layla vs Summer Rae
193. MITB: John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Alberto Del Rio, Kane, Cesaro, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton & Orange Fanta

-----6/30-----

WWE RAW (6/30/14)
194. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
195. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos
196. Nikki Bella vs The Funkadactyls
197. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston 
198. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
200. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
201. Paige vs AJ Lee
202. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

WWE NXT (6/26/14)
203. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
204. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods
205. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae
206. Collin Cassidy vs Sawyer Fulton
207. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam





Spoiler: July



-----7/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/3/14)
1. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bromans
2. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King
3. EC3 vs Bully Ray
4. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
5. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young

-----7/4-----

WWE SmackDown (7/4/15)
6. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
7. Bo Dallas vs Diego
8. Big E vs Cesaro
9. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
10. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton

-----7/5-----

WWF Judgement Day (2001)
11. William Regal vs Rikishi
12. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit 
13. Rhyno vs Test vs Big Show
14. Chyna vs Lita
15. Kane vs Triple H
16. Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit vs Edge & Christian vs APA vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs Dudley Boyz vs X-Factor vs The Hardy Boyz
17. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

-----7/6-----

WWF King Of The Ring (2001)
18. Kurt Angle vs Christian
19. Edge vs Rhyno
20. Dudley Boyz vs Kane & Spike Dudley
21. Edge vs Kurt Angle
22. Jeff Hardy vs X-Pac
23. Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle
24. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho

-----7/7-----

WWE RAW (7/7/14)
25. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs The Usos
26. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
27. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam
28. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose
29. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
30. Sheamus vs Damien Sandow
31. Chris Jericho vs The Miz
32. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls 
33. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro
34. Bo Dallas vs El Torito
35. John Cena vs Seth Rollins

-----7/8-----

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (5/10/85)
36. Ricky Steamboat & The US Express vs Nikolai Volkoff, Iron Sheik & George Steele 
37. Hulk Hogan vs Bob Orton
38. Wendi Richter vs Fabulous Moolah
39. Junkyard Dog vs Pete Doherty 

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (10/3/85)
40. Hulk Hogan vs Nikolai Volkoff 
41. Uncle Elmer vs Johnny Valiant
42. Paul Orndorff vs Roddy Piper 
43. Andre The Giant & Tony Atlas vs King Kong Bundy & Big John Studd
44. The Dream Team vs Larry Poffo & Tony Garea

-----7/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/10/14)
45. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
46. Austin Aries vs Sanada
47. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne vs Brittany
48. 20 Man Battle Royal (Jeff Hardy)

WWE NXT (7/10/14)
49. Summer Rae vs Bayley
50. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
51. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
52. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn

-----7/11-----

WWE SmackDown (7/11/14)
53. AJ Lee vs Cameron
54. Adam Rose vs Fandango
55. The Usos vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
56. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
57. Layla vs Summer Rae
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel
59. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito
60. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----7/12-----

WWE ECW (S1E5)
61. The Miz vs Finlay
62. Armando Estrada vs Braden Walker
63. Evan Bourne vs Nunzio
64. Mark Henry vs Tommy Dreamer

-----7/13-----

WWF No Way Out (2/27/00)
65. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
66. Dudley Boyz vs New Age Outlaws
68. Mark Henry vs Viscera
69. Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
70. Tazz vs Big Bossman
71. X-Pac vs Kane 
72. Too Cool vs The Radicalz 
73. Big Show vs The Rock
74. Triple H vs Cactus Jack

-----7/14-----

WWE RAW (7/14/14)
75. The Miz vs Sheamus
76. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
77. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
78. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella
79. Big E vs Cesaro
80. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
81. Bo Dallas vs Great Khali
82. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----7/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/17/14)
83. EC3 & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Bully Ray
84. Austin Aries vs Crazy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Dj Z vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno 
85. Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs MVP & Kenny King
86. Brittany vs Madison Rayne
87. Jeff Hardy vs Bobby Lashley

WWE NXT (7/17/14)
88. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
89. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
90. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
91. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
92. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd

-----7/18-----

WWE SmackDown (7/18/14)
93. Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz & Fandango
94. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
96. Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie
97. AJ Lee & Paige vs Summer Rae & Layla
98. Dean Ambrose vs Kane

ROH Final Battle (12/17/05)
99. Jimmy Rave vs Milano Collection AT
100. Colt Cabana vs Azrieal 
101. Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli
102. Alex Shelley vs Steve Corino
103. Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer
104. Rickey Reyes vs Davey Andrews
105. Generation Next vs Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro
106. Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji
107. KENTA vs Low Ki

-----7/20-----

WWE Battleground (10/6/13)
108. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
110. Real Americans vs Santino & Khali
111. Curtis Axel vs R-Truth
112. AJ Lee vs Brie Bella
113. Rhodes Brothers vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins 
114. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston
115. CM Punk vs Ryback
116. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

WWE Battleground (7/20/14)
117. Adam Rose vs Fandango
118. Cameron vs Naomi
119. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. AJ Lee vs Paige
121. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
122. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
123. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
124. *19 Man Battle Royal (The Miz/Dolph Ziggler)
125. Roman Reigns vs Kane vs John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----7/21-----

***WWE Superstars (In Audience 7/21/14)**
126. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
127. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio

***WWE RAW (In Audience (7/21/14)**
128. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane
129. Cameron, Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes & Eva Maria vs Nikki Bella
130. Bo Dallas vs Damien Sandow
131. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
132. Paige & AJ Lee vs Emma & Natalya
133. Zack Ryder vs Fandango
134. Rybaxel vs Big E & Kofi Kingston
135. Rusev vs Great Khali
136. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose
137. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane (Dark Match)

-----7/22-----

WCW Souled Out 2000
138. Billy Kidman vs Dean Malenko
139. Vampiro vs David Flair & Crowbar
140. Big Vito & Johnny The Bull vs The Harris Brothers
141. Oklahoma vs Madusa 
142. Brian Knobs vs Fit Finlay vs Meng vs Norman Smiley
143. Billy Kidman vs Perry Saturn
144. Booker T vs Stevie Ray
145. Tank Abbott vs Jerry Flynn
146. Buff Bagwell vs DDP
147. The Wall vs Billy Kidman
148. Kevin Nash vs Terry Funk
149. Chris Benoit vs Sid Vicious

-----7/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/24/14)
150. Bobby Roode vs MVP
151. Low Ki vs DJ Z
152. Bram & Magnus vs Mr Anderson & Gunner
153. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
154. The Great Muta vs Robbie E
155. EC3, Rhino & Rockstar Spud vs Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer

WWE NXT (7/24/14)
156. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Aaron a Solo
157. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
158. Charlotte vs Summer Rae
159. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains 
160. Adrian Neville vs Rusev

-----7/25-----

WWE SmackDown (7/25/14)
161. The Usos vs Rybaxel
162. Bo Dallas vs Dolph Ziggler
163. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
164. Paige vs Naomi
165. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
166. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio

-----7/26-----

WWE Backlash (2004)
167. Shelton Benjamin vs Ric Flair
168. Tajiri vs Jonathan Coachman
169. Chris Jericho vs Christian & Trish Stratus
170. Victoria vs Lita
171. Randy Orton vs Cactus Jack
172. Rosey & The Hurricane vs La Resistance 
173. Edge vs Kane
174. Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H

-----7/28-----

WWE RAW (7/28/14)
175. John Cena vs Cesaro
176. The Usos & Dolph Ziggler vs Rybaxel & The Miz
177. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
178. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
179. Diego vs Fandango 
180. Natalya & Naomi vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
181. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho

-----7/31-----

TNA Destination X (7/31/14)
182. The Wolves vs Hardy Boyz 
183. Low Ki vs DJ Z vs Manik
184. Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazy Steve
185. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno
186. Lashley vs Austin Aries





Spoiler: AUGUST



-----8/1-----

WWE SmackDown (8/1/14)
1. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
2. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
3. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes
4. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
5. Diego vs Fandango
6. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
7. Chris Jericho vs Erick Rowan

-----8/4-----

WWE RAW (8/4/14)
8. Roman Reigns vs Kane
9. Mark Henry vs Damien Sandow
10. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio
11. Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara
12. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro 
13. Stardust & Goldust vs Rybaxel
14. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
15. Diego vs Fandango
16. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
17. Heath Slater vs Seth Rollins

-----8/6-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 1)
18. Bad Luck Fale vs Tomohiro Ishii
19. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows
20. Hirotoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson
21. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata 
22. Toru Yano vs Minoru Suzuki 
23. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito 
24. Hirooki Goto vs Togi Makabe 
25. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma 
26. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
27. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles 

-----8/7-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 2)
28. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii
29. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale 
30. Hirooki Goto vs Yujiro Takahashi 
31. Tetsuya Naito vs Lance Archer 
32. Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma 
33. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
34. Toru Yano vs AJ Styles 
35. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirotoshi Tenzan 
36. Togi Makabe vs Karl Anderson 
37. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows 

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/7/14)
38. Bram vs Abyss
39. BroMans & Dj Z vs Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw
40. Al Snow, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D vs EC3, Rhino, Snitsky & Ezekial Jackson
41. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada

-----8/8-----

WWE SmackDown (8/8/14)
42. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Rybaxel
43. Fake Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
44. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
45. Paige vs Natalya 
46. Rusev vs Big E 
47. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton 

-----8/9-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 3)
48. Kota Ibushi vs Karl Anderson
49. Yujiro Takahashi vs Shelton Benjamin
50. Tomohiro Ishii vs Prince Devitt
51. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki
52. Yuji Nagata vs Tetsuya Naito
53. Kazuchika Okada vs Lance Archer
54. Toru Yano vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
55. Satoshi Kojima vs Hirooki Goto
56. Togi Makabe vs Katsuyori Shibata 
57. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Boy Smith Jr

-----8/11-----

WWE RAW (8/11/14)
58. Roman Reigns vs Rybaxel
59. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
60. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
61. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
62. Heath Slater vs Dolph Ziggler
63. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----8/12-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 4)
64. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale
65. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith
66. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki 
67. Hirooki Goto vs Toru Yano
68. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma
69. Togi Makabe vs Lance Archer
70. Yuji Nagata vs Shinsuke Nakamura
71. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
72. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson
73. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata 

-----8/14-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/14/14)
74. Low Ki vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik vs DJ Z vs Homocide vs Tigre Uno
75. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
76. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky vs Taryn Terrell
77. Kenny King, Lashley & MVP vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young
78. Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz 

-----8/15-----

WWE SmackDown (8/15/14)
79. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
80. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
81. Mark Henry vs Luke Harper
82. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
83. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
84. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas 
85. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/17-----

WWE SummerSlam (8/17/14)
86. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
87. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
88. Paige vs AJ Lee
89. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
90. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
91. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
92. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella
93. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton 
94. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena 

-----8/18-----

WWE RAW (8/18/14)
95. Big Show & Mark Henry vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
96. Natalya vs Paige
97. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
99. Roman Reigns, Sheamus & Rob Van Dam vs Rybaxel & Randy Orton 
100. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
101. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose

-----8/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/20/14)
102. Bram vs Abyss
103. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
104. Mr Anderson vs Sam Shaw 
105. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
106. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Gunner vs James Storm vs Magnus

-----8/21-----

107. AJ Styles vs Chris Candido (TNA 1/7/05) 
108. A.M.i.L. vs Mo Sextyn & Julio Deniro (NWA Cyberspace 2005)
109. CM Punk vs Brent Albright (OVW 11/16/05)

WWE NXT (8/21/14)
110. The Vaudevillians vs Enzo Amore & Collin Cassady
111. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
112. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
113. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler
114. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Sami Zayn & Adam Rose 

-----8/22-----

WWE SmackDown (8/22/14)
115. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
116. Rusev vs Sin Cara
117. Rob Van Dam vs Randy Orton 
118. Natalya vs Paige
119. Stardust & Goldust vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/25-----

WWE Night Of The Champions (2012)
121. 16 Man Battle Royal
122. The Miz vs Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara vs Cody Rhodes
123. Team Hell No vs Kofi Kingston & R-Truth
124. Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton
126. Eve Torres vs Layla
127. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
128. CM Punk vs John Cena 

WWE RAW (8/25/14)
129. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
130. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
131. Paige vs Natalya 
132. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
133. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Mizdow
134. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane
135. Los Matadores vs Slater & Gator
136. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
137. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt 
138. John Cena, Mark Henry & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/27-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
139. Bobby Lashley vs Tommy Dreamer
140. Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell 
141. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Homicide, Manik, & DJ Z
142. EC3 vs Rhino
143. Sanada vs Austin Aries 
144. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz

-----8/29-----

145. Puma King vs Rey Cometa (CMLL - 79th Anniversary Show)

SHIMMER Volume 42 (10/1/11)
146. Mercedes Martinez vs Leva Bates
147. Mena Libra & Melanie Cruz vs Hailey Hatred & Kalamity 
148. Tomoka Nakagawa vs MsChif vs Kellie Skater vs LuFisto
149. Yumi Ohka vs Courtney Rush
150. Portia Perez vs Davina Rose
151. Neveah & Sassy Stephie vs Pretty Bitchin
152. Cheerleader Melissa vs Christina Von Eerie 
153. Mia Yim vs Jessie McKay vs Athena
154. Nicole Matthews vs Serena Deeb
155. Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara vs The Knight Dynasty 
156. Kana vs Sara Del Rey
157. Madison Eagles vs Hiroyo Matsumoto 

WWE SmackDown 
158. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt
159. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
160. Paige vs Emma 
161. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
162. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
163. Sheamus vs Damien Mizdow 
164. Mark Henry, Roman Reigns & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/30-----

165. Viking vs Sexxxy Eddy (MCW - 2007) 
166. Thumbtack Jack vs Jon Moxley (CZW - TOD VIII)





Spoiler: September



-----9/1-----

WWE RAW (9/1/14)
1. Cesaro & Miz vs Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
2. Summer Rae, Layla & Naomi vs Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes & Cameron
3. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
4. Jack Swagger vs Curtis Axel 
5. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
6. Rusev vs Zack Ryder 
7. Goldust vs Jimmy Uso
8. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton, Seth Rollins & Kane

-----9/2-----

WCW New Blood Rising (2000)
9. 3-Count vs The Jung Dragons
10. Great Muta vs Ernest Miller
11. Buff Bagwell vs Kanyon
12. Kronik vs The Perfect Event vs Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Hare vs Misfits In Action
13. Shane Douglas vs Billy Kidman
14. Major Gunns vs Ms Hancock
15. Sting vs The Demon
16. Mike Awesome vs Lance Storm
17. Vampiro & Great Muta vs Kronik
18. Kevin Nash vs Goldberg vs Scott Steiner
19. Booker T vs Jeff Jarrett 

WWE Main Event (9/2/14)
20. Damien Mizdow vs Dolph Ziggler
21. Layla & Summer Rae vs Natalya & Rosa Mendes
22. Stardust & Goldust vs Los Matadores 

-----9/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/3/14)
23. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell 
24. Bram & Magnus vs Sam Shaw & Gunner
25. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young
26. Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs Manik vs Low Ki vs Crazzy Steve vs DJ Z
27. Rhino vs Rockstar Spud
28. Lashley vs Samoa Joe

WWE Night Of The Champions 2010
29. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
30. Big Show vs CM Punk
31. Daniel Bryan vs The Miz
32. Michelle McCool vs Melina
33. Kane vs The Undertaker
34. Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre vs Evan Bourne & Mark Henry vs Hart Dynasty vs The Usos vs Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov 
35. Wade Barrett vs Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Edge vs Chris Jericho vs Sheamus

-----9/4-----

WWF King Of The Ring (6/28/98)
36. Headbangers vs Kaientai 
37. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
38. The Rock vs Dan Severn
39. Too Much vs Al Snow & Head
40. X-Pac vs Owen Hart
41. New Age Outlaws vs The New Midnight Express
42. Ken Shamrock vs The Rock
43. The Undertaker vs Mankind
44. Kane vs Steve Austin

WWE NXT (9/4/14)
45. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss
46. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger
47. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
48. Sami Zayn vs Marcus Louis
49. Adrian Neville vs CJ Parker
50. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs The Vaudevillians

WWE Superstars (9/4/14)
51. Alicia Fox vs Emma
52. Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel

-----9/5-----

WWE SummerSlam (8/21/05)
53. Chris Benoit vs Orlando Jordan
54. Edge vs Matt Hardy
55. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
56. Kurt Angle vs Eugene
57. Randy Orton vs The Undertaker
58. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
59. Batista vs JBL
60. Hulk Hogan vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (9/5/14)
61. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
62. Jimmy Uso vs Heath Slater
63. Paige vs Brie Bella
64. Bo Dallas vs Zack Ryder
65. Chris Jericho, John Cena, Roman Reigns, Mark Henry & Big Show vs Kane, Seth Rollins & The Wyatt Family

-----9/6-----

WWE Night Of The Champions (7/26/09)
66. Chris Jericho & Big Show vs The Legacy
67. Christian vs Tommy Dreamer
68. Kofi Kingston vs MVP vs Primo vs The Miz vs Carlito vs Jack Swagger
69. Michelle McCool vs Melina
70. Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Triple H
71. Mickie James vs Maryse
72. Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler
73. Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk

WWE Extreme Rules (4/25/10)
74. The Hart Dynasty vs Sho-Miz vs John Morrison & R-Truth vs MVP & Mark Henry 
75. CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
76. JTG vs Shad Gaspard
77. Jack Swagger vs Randy Orton
78. Sheamus vs Triple H
79. Beth Phoenix vs Triple H
80. Edge vs Chris Jericho
81. John Cena vs Batista

-----9/7-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/20/11)
82. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
83. Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Drew McIntyre vs Big Show vs Wade Barrett
84. Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel vs Vladimir Kozlov & Santino Marella
85. The Miz vs Jerry Lawler
86. John Cena vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Sheamus vs R-Truth vs Randy Orton

PWG Eleven (2014)
87. Tomasso Ciampa vs Rocky Romero
88. ACH vs Cedric Alexander
89. Best Friends vs Unbreakable Fn Shabangs 
90. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen
91. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick 
92. Roderick Strong vs Adam Cole 
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero
94. Worlds Cutest Tag Team vs Young Bucks

-----9/8-----

WWE RAW (9/8/14)
95. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
96. AJ Lee & Paige vs Natalya & Rosa Mendes
97. Seth Rollins vs Sheamus
98. Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze
99. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores
100. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
101. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

WCW Nitro (4/15/96)
102. Hulk Hogan vs Arn Anderson & Kevin Sullivan 
103. The Nasty Boys vs Public Enemy
104. Randy Savage vs Earl Robert Eaton
105. Lex Luger & Sting vs Ric Flair & The Giant

-----9/9-----

WCW Nitro (4/22/96)
106. American Males vs Public Enemy
107. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
108. Jim Duggan vs Meng
109. Lex Luger & Sting vs Ric Flair & The Giant

WWE Main Event (9/9/14)
110. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
111. Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
112. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
113. The Ascension vs Los Matadores

-----9/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/10/14)
114. Chris Melendez vs Dj Z
115. Eric Young, Bobby Roode & Samoa Joe vs MVP, Lashley & King
116. Bromans & Velvet Sky vs The Menagerie 
117. EC3 vs Rhino
118. James Storm & Sanada vs Austin Aries & Tajiri
119. Hardy Boyz vs Team 3D vs The Wolves

-----9/11-----

WWF Insurrextion (5/6/00)
120. Too Cool vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn
121. Kane vs Bull Buchanan
122. Road Dogg vs Bradshaw
123. The Kat vs Terri Runnels
124. Big Show & Rikishi vs The Dudley Boyz
125. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
126. Brittish Bulldog vs Crash Holly
127. Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
128. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho
129. The Rock vs Shane McMahon & Triple H

WWE NXT Takeover II (9/11/14)
130. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension
131. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker
132. Enzo Amore vs Sylvestor Lefort
133. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley
134. Charlotte vs Bailey
135. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd

-----9/12-----

WWE SmackDown (9/12/14)
136. Mark Henry, The Usos & Big Show vs Dust Brothers, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
137. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel
138. Paige vs Summer Rae
139. Mark Henry vs Rusev
140. Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Mizdow
141. Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins 

-----9/13-----

ECW Anarchy Rulez (1999)
142. Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn
143. Jazz vs Tom Marquez
144. Nova & Chris Chetti vs Simon Diamond & Tony Devito
145. Tajiri vs Super Crazy vs Little Guido
146. Justin Credible vs Sabu
147. Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka 
148. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Rhino
149. Rob Van Dam vs Balls Mahoney

-----9/15-----

WWE RAW (9/15/14)
150. Chris Jericho vs Kane
151. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas 
152. Paige & Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee & Brie Bella
153. Big Show vs Bray Wyatt
154. The Usos & Sheamus vs Dust Brothers & Cesaro
155. Naomi vs Cameron
156. Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Mizdow
157. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins

-----9/16-----

WWE Main Event (9/16/14)
158. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth
159. Brie Bella vs Cameron
160. Seth Rollins vs Big E

-----9/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/17/14)
161. Knockouts #1 Contender Battle Royal
162. Chris Melendez vs Kenny King
163. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
164. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz
165. Bram vs Gunner
166. Lashley vs Bobby Roode

-----9/18-----

WWE NXT (9/18/14)
167. Charlotte vs Emma 
168. Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel
169. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker 
170. Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn 

WWF Survivor Series (1997)
171. New Age Outlaws vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers vs The New Blackjacks
172. The Truth Commission vs The Disciples Of Apocalypse 
173. Team Canada vs Team USA
174. Kane vs Mankind 
175. Road Warriors, Ahmed Johnson & Ken Shamrock vs The Nation Of Domination 
176. Steve Austin vs Owen Hart
177. Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart 

-----9/19-----

WWE SmackDown (9/19/14)
178. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
179. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Cesaro & Miz
180. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
181. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores & Big Show
182. Paige vs Nikki Bella
183. Bo Dallas vs Jack Swagger
184. Rusev vs Roman Reigns

-----9/20-----

AJPW (6/5/90)
185. Stan Hansen vs Dr Death Steve Williams 

-----9/21-----

WWE Night Of Champions (9/21/14)
186. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
187. Sheamus vs Cesaro
188. Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
189. Rusev vs Mark Henry
190. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
191. AJ Lee vs Paige vs Nikki Bella
192. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

-----9/22-----

WWE RAW (9/22/14)
193. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
194. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas
195. Natalya vs Summer Rae
196. Dean Ambrose vs Kane
197. Sheamus & The Usos vs Cesaro & Dust Brothers
198. Rusev vs Mark Henry
199. Adam Rose & The Bunny vs Slater Gator
200. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella
201. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----9/23-----

WWF Vengeance 2001
202. Scotty Too Hotty & Albert vs Christian & Test
203. Edge vs William Regal
204. Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy
205. Dudley Boyz vs Big Show & Kane
206. Undertaker vs Rob Van Dam
207. Trish Stratus vs Jacqueline 
208. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
209. Chris Jericho vs The Rock
210. Chris Jericho vs Steve Austin

-----9/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling NYC Gold Rush (9/24/14)
211. MVP vs Low Ki
212. Tajiri vs Robbie E
213. Austin Aries vs Knux
214. Mr Anderson vs Magnus 
215. Abyss vs Sam Shaw 
216. Austin Aries vs Abyss vs Anderson vs Tajiri vs MVP 

-----9/25-----

WWE NXT (9/25/14)
217. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley
218. Tyler Breeze vs Justin Gabriel
219. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss
220. Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis 
221. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension

-----9/26-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/6/99)
222. Mankind & The Rock vs Kane & Triple H
223. Jeff Jarrett vs Jacqueline
224. Christian & Edge vs Acolytes 
225. Big Show vs Val Venis
226. Brisco, Patterson & Test vs Mean Street Posse 
227. The Hollys vs Hardy Boyz
228. D-Lo vs Steve Blackman 
229. Ivory vs Tori
230. Triple H vs Billy Gunn

WWE SmackDown (9/26/14)
231. Dean Ambrose vs The Miz
232. Intercontinental #1 Contender Battle Royal
233. The Usos vs Dust Brothers
234. Layla & Summer Rae vs Rosa Mendes & Natalya
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
236. Big Show vs Rusev

-----9/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/13/99)
237. Luna vs Jeff Jarrett
238. D-Von Dudley vs Faarooq
239. Test vs Joey Abs
240. Chaz vs The Godfather
241. Chris Jericho vs Gotch Gracie
242. Kane vs Mankind vs Big Show vs The Rock vs Undertaker 
243. D-Lo Brown & Val Venis vs Steve Blackman & Mark Henry
244. Triple H vs Steve Austin

-----9/28-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/20/99)
245. Chris Jericho vs Billy Gunn
246. Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
247. Stephanie McMahon & Test vs Debra & Jeff Jarrett
248. Mankind & The Rock vs Mideon, Viscera & Big Show
249. Shawn Stasiak vs Steve Blackman
250. Hardcore Holly vs Big Bossman
251. Shane McMahon & Test vs Chyna & Triple H

-----9/29-----

WWE RAW (9/29/14)
252. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz vs Cesaro
253. Layla vs Rosa Mendes
254. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry
255. Brie Bella vs Cameron & Eva Marie
256. Slater Gator vs Los Matadores
257. Alicia Fox vs AJ Lee
258. Sheamus vs Damien Mizdow
259. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

-----9/30-----

WWE Main Event (9/30/14)
260. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
261. Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston
262. Brie Bella vs Layla & Summer Rae
263. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry

WWE SummerSlam (2009)
264. Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler
265. MVP vs Jack Swagger
266. Jeri-Show vs Cryme Tyme 
267. Kane vs Great Khali 
268. Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs The Legacy
269. Christian vs William Regal
270. Randy Orton vs John Cena
271. CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Platt

2736 at the end of the month for me.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

1586 for me



Spoiler: My List



JAN

Hiromitsu Kanehara Produce U-SPIRITS again 09.03.2013
1 Hans Nijman vs. Minoru Suzuki
2 Katsunori Kikuno vs. Takafumi Ito

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #749 27.12.2013
3 Big E. Langston (w/John Cena & Mark Henry) vs. Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
4 Mark Henry (w/Big E. Langston & John Cena) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
5 John Cena (w/Big E. Langston & Mark Henry) vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1075 30.12.2013
6 CM Punk vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)
7 Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler
8 Big E. Langston (c) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae) (Intercontinental Title Match)
9 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
10 Brodus Clay vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
11 Aksana, Alicia Fox, Kaitlyn, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae vs. Eva Marie, The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron &Naomi)
12 Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
13 Daniel Bryan vs. Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
14 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan

WWE NXT #81 01.01.2014
15 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston
16 Emma vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
17 Mason Ryan vs. Tyler Breeze
18 Leo Kruger vs. Sami Zayn (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2014
19 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine & Yohei Komatsu
20 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match)
21 Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
22 Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
23 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
24 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Great Muta & Toru Yano
25 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (King Of Destroyer Match)
26 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
27 Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
28 Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
29 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

U-Style 06.04.2003
30 Kiyoshi Tamura vs Dokonjonosuke Mishima 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1076 - Old School RAW 06.01.2014
31 Rey Mysterio & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
32 Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel (w/Ryback)
33 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara
34 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
35 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) (Special Referee: Sgt. Slaughter)
36 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
37 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rikishi & Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
38 CM Punk (w/Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

JWP Tsubasa Kuragaki 15th Anniversary ~ WINGS! 14.10.2013
39 Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi
40 KAZUKI, Rydeen Hagane & Sachie Abe vs. Rabbit Miu, Tsukushi & Yako Fujigasaki
41 GAMI vs. Leon
42 Kagetsu & Manami Katsu vs. Command Bolshoi & Kyoko Inoue
43 Kayoko Haruyama vs. Tsubasa Kuragaki
44 Kana (c) vs. Hanako Nakamori (JWP Openweight Title Match) 

BJW 14.12.2013
45 Atsushi Ohashi & MEN's Teioh vs. Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa)
46 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Heisei Yakuza Duo (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Shuji Ishikawa
47 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final Match)
48 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final / BJW Tag Team Title 200 Lighttubes Counter & Bring Your Weapon Death Match)
49 Daichi Hashimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
50 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito (Barbed Wire Board & TLC Death Match)
51 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Final / BJW Tag Team Title Match)

ZERO-ONE Truth Century Creation II
52 Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
53 Alexander Otsuka vs. Takashi Sugiura
54 Shinya Hashimoto & Tadao Yasuda vs. Masao Inoue & Tamon Honda
55 Mitsuharu Misawa & Takeshi Rikio vs. Kazunari Murakami & Naoya Ogawa

WWE Monday Night RAW #1074 23.12.2013
56 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry

UWF Fighting Against The Midsummer 13.08.1988
57 Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada

NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 6 23.12.2013
58 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
59 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

WWE NXT #82 08.01.2014
60 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
61 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
62 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
63 Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd 
64 Camacho & Hunico vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (Tornado Tag Team Match)

BattlARTS Once Upon A Time BattlARTS ~Remember That Time~ 05.11.2011
65 Keita Yano vs. Kenji Takeshima
66 Aki Shizuku vs. Kana
67 Junji Tanaka & Kengo Mashimo vs. Ryuji Hijikata & Takeshi Ono
68 Alexander Otsuka & Ryuji Walter vs. Sanchu Tsubakichi & Super Tiger (Special Referee: Chocoball Mukai)
69 Katsumi Usuda & Yujiro Yamamoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru
70 Manabu Suruga vs. Munenori Sawa
71 Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa

UWF May History 2nd 21.05.1989
72 Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki
73 Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
74 Yoji Anjo vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
75 Johnny Barrett vs. Nobuhiko Takada
76 Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki 

IMPACT Wrestling #496 09.01.2014
77 AJ Styles (c) vs. Magnus (c) (TNAW World Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match)

ROH Final Battle 2013 14.12.2013
78 Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy
79 Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young (Strap Match)
80 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
81 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (Stretcher Match)
82 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Outlaw Inc. (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
83 Matt Taven (w/Kasey Ray, Scarlett Bordeaux & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Match)
84 BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
85 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Three Way Match)

OZ Academy Wednesday The Final Battle!! 24.04.2013
86 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) vs. Aja Kong & Hikaru Shida (OZ Academy Tag Team Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2013 In Yokohama Vol. 2 05.10.2013
87 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Takeshi Morishima

BJW 25.09.2013
88 Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block B Match)
89 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block A Match)

ROH Honor In The Heart Of Texas 01.06.2013
90 Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven (Proving Ground Match)
91 ACH vs. Jay Lethal

EVOLVE 20 30.05.2013
92 Eita vs. Tomahawk TT

WWE Monday Night RAW #1077 13.01.2014
93 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
94 Damien Sandow vs. John Cena
95 Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter) vs. The Big Show
96 CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
97 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
98 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton
99 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
100 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
101 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (Steel Cage Match)

NJPW King Of Sports 28.03.2004
102 Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Manabu Nakanishi (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
103 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazunari Murakami (U-30 Openweight Title Cage Match)
104 Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Bob Sapp (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWX There Goes The Neighborhood 18.08.2012
105 Kevin Steen (c) vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH World Title Match)

NJPW Wrestling World 2001 04.01.2001
106 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
107 Keiji Muto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Manabu Nakanishi

NJPW Summer Night Fever In Kokugikan - Tag 1 19.08.1987
108 Akira Maeda, Kengo Kimura, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Keiji Muto, Seiji Sakaguchi& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 22 09.06.1987
109 Riki Choshu vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

WWE NXT #83 15.01.2014
110 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze
111 CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan
112 Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley
113 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
114 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))
115 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW New Year Dash 1986 - Tag 27 06.02.1986
116 Antonio Inoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 3 03.04.1983
117 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Nexess VI 14.05.2005
118 Alexander Otsuka vs. Minoru Suzuki

NJPW New Wave Dash 1986 - Tag 20 26.03.1986
119 Akira Maeda, Kazuo Yamazaki, Nobuhiko Takada, Osamu Kido & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Kengo Kimura, Tatsumi Fujinami & Umanosuke Ueda (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 19 21.04.1983
120 Riki Choshu (c) vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1078 20.01.2014
121 Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
122 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
123 Billy Gunn (w/The Road Dogg) vs. CM Punk
124 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
125 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
126 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
127 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

ROH 8th Anniversary Show 13.02.2010
128 Davey Richards (w/Shane Hagadorn) vs. El Generico (w/Colt Cabana)

NJPW 5th Madison Square Garden Series - Tag 28 01.04.1982
129 Andre The Giant vs. Killer Khan (MSG Series 1982 Final Match)

ROH Reborn: Stage Two 24.04.2004
130 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (c) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) (ROH Tag Team Title Match)

UWF Fighting Prospect - Tag 4 06.09.1985
131 Nobuhiko Takada vs. Super Tiger

NJPW 27.06.1989
132 Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu

ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV 19.03.2011
133 Roderick Strong (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH World Title Match)

UWF Fighting Tropical Road - Tag 3 17.07.1985
134 Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara 

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2005 - Tag 2 19.02.2005
135 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Death Match Kings (Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Block F First Round Match)

IWA Mid-South Something To Prove 11.06.2005
136 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

IWA Mid-South New Year's Resolution: Revenge! 12.01.2006
137 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff 26.01.2014
138 Cody Rhodes & Goldust (c) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 26.01.2014
139 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show
141 Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)
142 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alexander Rusev vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Batista vs. Big E. Langston vs. CM Punk vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. El Torito vs. Erick Rowan vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Kane vs. Kevin Nash vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Roman Reigns vs. Ryback vs. Seth Rollins vs.Sheamus vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz (Royal Rumble Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1079 27.01.2014
143 Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
144 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. R-Truth
145 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland Match)
146 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
147 Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
148 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
149 AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
150 Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) 
(Elimination Chamber Qualifying Six Man Tag Team Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1029 11.02.2013
151 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus



FEB

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 01.02.2014
152 Colt Cabana vs. Drew Gulak (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
153 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, The Brown Morning Of Belarus & The Proletarit Boar Of Moldovia) (w/The Polar Baron)
154 Hallowicked vs. Mike Bennett
155 Dasher Hatfield vs. Eddie Kingston
156 Eric Corvis vs. Sonjay Dutt
157 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Shynron (No Disqualification Match)
158 Joe Pittman (c) vs. Heidi Lovelace (WIH La Copa Idolo Title Match)
159 The Batiri (Kobald, Kodama & Obariyon) & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant), The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) & Icarus

ROH Wrestlerave 2003 28.06.2003 
160 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Dan Maff (ROH World Title Match)

TCW Show 14-01
161 Lance Hoyt vs. Steve Anthony

TCW Show 13-29
162 Lance Hoyt vs. Antonio Garza

WWF on MSG Network 16.06.1984
163 Sgt. Slaughter vs. The Iron Sheik (w/Freddie Blassie) (Boot Camp Match)

ROH War Of The Wire 29.11.2003
164 Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) vs. Steve Corino (No Ropes Barbed Wire Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1981 - Tag 29 23.09.1981
165 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen
166 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 11 27.02.2000
167 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa
168 Vader (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW 40th Anniversary Tour ~ Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 7 23.12.2012
169 Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Monday Night RAW #1080 03.02.2014
170 Big E. Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
171 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
172 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match)
173 Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder
174 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
175 Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
176 Aksana (w/Alicia Fox) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
177 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

ROH Hell Freezes Over 14.01.2006
178 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 - Tag 1 24.02.2006
179 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Team WWF (Colt CaBunny (Joker) & CP Munk (Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2006 First Round Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #754 31.01.2014
180 Antonio Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
181 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
182 Damien Sandow vs. Kofi Kingston
183 Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2005 - Tag 1 08.10.2005
184 Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA

CZW Wanted 09.03.2013
185 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sami Callihan 

Riki Pro 1st Anniversary Of Riki Pro! 14.08.2005
186 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Riki Choshu

CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11.03.2006
187 BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston & Ruckus) & Necro Butcher vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Roderick Strong)

ROH Best In The World 25.03.2006
188 Chris Hero & Necro Butcher vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze
189 Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher

WWE NXT #84 22.01.2014
190 Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake
191 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
192 Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker
193 Natalya (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
194 Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

WWE NXT #85 29.01.2014
195 John Icarino & Mike Cuellari vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
196 Camacho vs. Corey Graves
197 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
198 Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze
199 CJ Parker vs. The Miz
200 Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch

NJPW Battle Rush 1995 - Tag 3 16.04.1995
201 Shinya Hashimoto (c) vs. Lord Steven Regal (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
202 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Keiji Muto

NJPW The New Beginning In Hiroshima 09.02.2014
203 El Desperado & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
204 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
205 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
206 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver
207 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
208 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
209 BULLET CLUB (King Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
210 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
211 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
212 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1081 10.02.2014
213 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
214 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
215 Christian & Sheamus vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
216 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
217 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
218 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE United States Title Match)
219 AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox (w/Tamina Snuka) vs. Cameron & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) (w/Eva Marie)
220 John Cena vs. Randy Orton

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
221 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
222 Antonio Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
223 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
224 Christian vs. Randy Orton

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2014
225 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
226 Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI
227 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer & Minoru Suzuki)
228 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
229 Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
230 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
231CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
232 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
233 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
234 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1082 17.02.2014
235 Christian vs. Daniel Bryan
236 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
237 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
238 Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
239 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
240 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Big E
241 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. John Cena
242 Los Matadores & Sin Cara (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
243 Billy Gunn (w/Road Dogg) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
244 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013

245 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage
246 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
247 Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa
248 Davey Richards vs. Johnny Gargano
249 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
250 ACH vs. Michael Elgin
251 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
252 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)

WWE NXT #86 05.02.2014
253 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
254 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
255 Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort
256 Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd
257 Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves

WWE NXT #87 12.02.2014
258 Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae (w/Charlotte) vs. Bayley, Emma & Natalya
259 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
260 CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger
261 Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

Tokyo Gurentai Tokyo Dream 2013 04.12.2013
262 Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (UWF Rules Match)

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 23.02.2014
263 Big E (c) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
264 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
265 Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil
266 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
267 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Cameron (WWE Divas Title Match)
268 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
269 Randy Orton (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Elimination Chamber Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1083 24.02.2014
270 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
271 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
272 Christian vs. Sheamus
273 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
274 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Summer Rae (w/Fandango)
275 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
276 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE NXT #88 19.02.2014
277 Casey Marion & Mike Lebosca vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
278 Emma (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
279 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT ArRIVAL 27.02.2014
280 Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn
281 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
282 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
283 Paige (c) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
284 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
285 Bo Dallas (c) vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT Title Ladder Match)

MAR

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 2 21.12.2013
286 B-Boy & Willie Mack vs. PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
287 Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa
288 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
289 ACH vs. Chris Hero
290 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
291 Davey Richards vs. Ricochet
292 Candice LeRae, Drake Younger & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
293Adam Cole (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG World Title Match)

WCW The Great American Bash 1996 16.06.1996
294 Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan (w/Jimmy Hart) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1084 03.03.2014
295 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
296 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
297 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
298 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
299 Christian vs. Sheamus
300 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
301 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
302 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
303 Batista vs. Daniel Bryan

WCW Beach Blast 1992 20.06.1992
304 Flyin' Brian (c) vs. Scotty Flamingo (WCW World Light Heavyweight Title Match)
305 Ron Simmons vs. Terrance Taylor
306 Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Alexander Bagwell
307 Cactus Jack vs. Sting (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
308 Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man Challenge Match)
309 Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Steve Austin) (w/Paul E. Dangerously) (Special Referee: Ole Anderson)
310 The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) (c) vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy (WCW World Tag Team Title Match)

TNA Lockdown 2014 09.03.2014
311 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) & Chris Sabin vs. Nakanoue, Sanada & The Great Muta (Six Man Tag Team Steel Cage Match)
312 Manik vs. Tigre Uno (Steel Cage Match)
313 Gunner vs. James Storm (Last Man Standing Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1085 10.03.2014
314 Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Hulk Hogan)
315 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
316 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
317 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (w/Dean Ambrose)
318 AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
319 Christian vs. Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
320 Batista & Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show

PWG DDT4 2014 31.01.2014
321 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
322 PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
323 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
324 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
325 Adam Thornstowe vs. Tommaso Ciampa
326 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
327 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
328 Chris Hero vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Four Way Match)
329 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 Final Match)

SHIMMER Volume 9 07.04.2007
330 Amazing Kong vs. MsChif

NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show 06.03.2014
331 Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi)
332 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi
333 BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask
334 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi
335 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
336 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
337 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
338 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG Matt Rushmore 19.10.2013 
339 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #757 21.02.2014
340 Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
341 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
342 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
343 Dolph Ziggler vs. Titus O'Neil
344 Jimmy Uso vs. The Road Dogg
345 Christian vs. Sheamus

WWF WrestleMania V - "The Mega-Powers Explode" 02.04.1989
346 Hercules vs. King Haku (w/Bobby Heenan)
347 The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) vs. The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) (w/Slick)
348 Brutus Beefcake vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil)
349 The Bushwhackers (Butch & Luke) vs. The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques Rougeau & Raymond Rougeau)
350 Mr. Perfect vs. The Blue Blazer
351 Demolition (Ax & Smash) (c) vs. Mr. Fuji & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (WWF World Tag Team Title Three On Two Handicap Match)
352 Dino Bravo (w/Frenchy Martin) vs. Ronnie Garvin
353 Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) vs. The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/Bobby Heenan)
354 Andre The Giant (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Jake Roberts (Special Referee: Big John Studd)
355 Greg Valentine & The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
356 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan) (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)
357 Bad News Brown vs. Jim Duggan
358 Bobby Heenan (w/The Brooklyn Brawler) vs. The Red Rooster
359 Randy Savage (c) vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #89 06. 03.2014
360 Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
361 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma
362 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
363 Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake
364 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

WWE NXT #90 13. 03.2014
365 Paige vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
366 Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
367 Mason Ryan vs. Wesley Blake
368 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
369 Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady

WWE Main Event #76 11.03.2014
370 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Natalya (WWE Divas Title Match)

ROH on SBG #124 01.02.2014
371 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong

CZW Answering The Challenge 11.01.2014
372 Biff Busick (w/Niles Sozio) vs. Chris Dickinson

WWE Monday Night RAW #1086 17.03.2014
373 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
374 Sheamus (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Showdown Match)
375 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)
376 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
377 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi
378 Alberto Del Rio, Curtis Axel, Damien Sandow & Ryback vs. Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry & The Big Show
379 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Kofi Kingston

Dragon Gate Champion Gate In Osaka 2014 - Tag 2 02.03.2014
380 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Ricochet (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

AJPW 31.08.1985
381 Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk
382 Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (PWF Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #91 20.03.2014
383 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
384 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
385 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
386 Aiden English vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Outbreak 02.03.2014
387 Kikutaro vs. Ryota Hama
388 Manabu Soya & Seiki Yoshioka vs. KAZMA SAKAMOTO & Ryouji Sai
389 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
390 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) vs. Junior Stars (Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka)
391 Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
392 Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
393 Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki
394 Desperado (Masayuki Kono & Rene Dupree) & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea
395 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) vs. The BroMans (Jessie Godderz & Robbie E) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Dance)
396 Austin Aries (c) vs. Seiya Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Match)
397 Magnus (c) vs. KAI (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor IV 03.04.2009
398 KENTA (w/Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Davey Richards (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH One Year Anniversary Show 08.02.2003
399 AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (ROH Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor 31.03.2006
400 Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Do FIXER (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito)

ROH This Means War 29.10.2005
401 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) 

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 1 15.03.2014
402 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
403 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
404 Karl Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
405 Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match) 
406 Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
407 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
408 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
409 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 6 22.03.2014
410 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
411 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
412 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
413 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
414 Prince Devitt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)

ROH Final Battle 2005 17.12.2005
415 KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki (w/Ricky Reyes) (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

AJW 24.01.1994
416 Aja Kong (c) vs. Yumiko Hotta (WWWA World Title Match)

ECW on Sci Fi #43 03.04.2007
417 The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer) vs. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von &Matt Striker) (Extreme Rules Eight Man Tag Team Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 7 23.03.2014
418 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
419 Minoru Suzuki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
420 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Final Match)
421 CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
422 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi& Ryusuke Taguchi
423 CHAOS (Gedo, Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito

WWE Monday Night RAW #1087 24.03.2014
424 Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Fatal Four Way Match)
425 Damien Sandow vs. Sin Cara (w/Scooby Doo)
426 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
427 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
428 The Big Show vs. Titus O'Neil
429 John Cena vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
430 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
431 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins) (w/Roman Reigns)

NJPW New Year Dash 05.01.2014
432 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
433 Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka
434 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma)
435 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998 25.10.1998 
436 Chris Jericho (c) vs. Raven (WCW World Television Title Match)
437 Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Main Event #78 25.03.2014
438 Big E (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)

WCW Starrcade 1999
439 Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

WCW Monday NITRO #222 20.12.1999 
440 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
441 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000 14.05.2000
442 Steve Corino (w/Jack Victory) vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri
443 Balls Mahoney vs. Masato Tanaka

WCW Monday NITRO #76 24.02.1997
444 Jeff Jarrett & Steve McMichael vs. The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock)
445 Galaxy vs. Jim Duggan
446 Hugh Morrus vs. Joe Gomez
447 Ice-Train vs. La Parka
448 Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. The Faces Of Fear (Meng & The Barbarian)
449 Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Misterio Jr.
450 Prince Iaukea (c) vs. Pat Tanaka (WCW World Television Title Match)
451 Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon
452 Diamond Dallas Page vs. Squire David Taylor
453 Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) vs. Lex Luger & The Giant

NOAH Global League 2011 - Tag 7 13.11.2011
454 KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2011 Block B Match)

WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix 2005 - Opening Round 04.08.2005
455 Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuyori Shibata (WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix Tournament First Round Match)

WWE Vengeance 2007 - "Night Of Champions" 24.06.2007
456 Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (World Tag Team Title Match)
457 CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro (ECW World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
458 Santino Marella (c) vs. Umaga (Intercontinental Title Match)
459 John Cena (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker vs. Mick Foley vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title (Five Way No Disqualification Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 6
460 Akira Maeda vs. Masa Saito (IWGP League 1987 Block B Match)

NJPW New Japan vs. UWFI
461 Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
462 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano
463 Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo
464 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano
465 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Nobuhiko Takada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

APR

WWE Monday Night RAW #1088
466 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
467 Natalya vs. Summer Rae
468 Curtis Axel, Ryback & The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Usos (Jey Uso &Jimmy Uso) (w/El Torito)
469 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
470 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
471 AJ Lee vs. Naomi (Lumberjill Match)
472 Kane vs. Roman Reigns
473 Batista vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1989 - Tag 12 29.11.1989
474 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Giant Baba & Rusher Kimura (Real World Tag League 1989 Match)

WWE NXT #92 – Vengeance 27.03.2014
475 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
476 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
477 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
478 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart)
479 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Bo Dallas (WWE NXT Title Match)


NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 1: Wataru Inoue Retirement Memorial Show 02.04.2014
480 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
481 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado & Ryusuke Taguchi
482 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask
483 Captain New Japan, Super Strong Machine & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
484 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
485 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma

ROH Raising The Bar - Tag 2 08.03.2014
486 Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux
487 Matt Taven vs. Silas Young
488 Cedric Alexander vs. Kevin Steen
489 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
490 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Ringmaster Challenge)

FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Nutsville Xmas Again 25.12.2009
491 Kamui vs. MASADA (Street Fight)
492 Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda (Glass Death Match)

ZERO1-MAX 2007 Over The Max - Tag 1 19.01.2007
493 Kazunari Murakami, Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori vs. Hirotaka Yokoi, Kohei Sato & Yoshihiro Takayama
Tonkotsu Big Fireworks ~ Pro-Wrestling's Mecca of the West! Hakata Star Lane Big Burning ~ 21.03.2014
494 Atsushi Onita & Shinjiro Otani vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama (No Ropes Barbed Wire Big Blast Electric Chair Death Match)

NOAH Accomplish Our Second Navigation 2002 - Tag 14 26.07.2002
495 Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Yoshihiro Takayama
496 Jun Akiyama & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA & Takuma Sano
497 Akira Taue, Makoto Hashi & Masao Inoue vs. Kenta Kobashi, Mitsuharu Misawa & Satoru Asako (Satoru Asako Retirement Match)
498 Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2009 in Tokyo ~ Mitsuharu Misawa, always in our hearts ~ 27.09.2009
499 Bison Smith vs. Shuhei Taniguchi

NOAH Accomplish Our Third Navigation - Tag 12 16.07.2003
500 Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Nagata

DGUSA REVOLT! 2013 26.01.2013
501 Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor
502 B-Boy vs. Brian Cage (w/Larry Dallas, Melissa Coates & Trina Michaels) vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Drake Younger vs. Famous B vs. Johnny Goodtime vs.Johnny Yuma vs. Ray Rosas Eight Way Fray
503 Eita vs. Rich Swann
504 AR Fox vs. Samuray del Sol
505 Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan
506 Jimmyz (Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
507 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Jon Davis (Open The Freedom Gate Title No Ropes Match)

DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013: Fourth Anniversary Celebration 28.07.2013
508 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

AAW Windy City Classic IX 30.11.2013
509 Heather Patera (w/Truth Martini) vs. Heidi Lovelace (Grudge Match)
510 Keith Walker (w/Kevin Harvey & Niki) vs. Moondog Bernard & Sea Man (w/Aaron Presley) (Two On One Handicap Match)
511 ACH (c) vs. Matt Cage (AAW Heritage Title Match)
512 Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young (w/Val Malone) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Final Match)

TNA Xplosion
513 Sanada vs. Jessie Godderz

NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2014 - Tag 1 02.02.2014
514 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
515 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
516 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 17 12.04.1995
517 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 1 21.03.1995
518 Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
519 Akira Taue vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX Pre Show 06.04.2014
520 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Real Americans (Cesaro& Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Elimination Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX 06.04.2014
521 Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
522 Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
523 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Brad Maddox vs. Brodus Clay vs. Cesaro vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young vs. David Otunga vs.Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (31 Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal)
524 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
525 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker
526 AJ Lee (c) vs. Aksana vs. Alicia Fox vs. Brie Bella vs. Cameron vs. Emma vs. Eva Marie vs. Layla vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Bella vs. Rosa Mendesvs. Summer Rae vs. Tamina (WWE Divas Title Vickie Guerrero Invitational Match)
527 Randy Orton (c) vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 9 30.03.1995
528 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1089 07.04.2014
529 Big E, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
530 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
531 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
532 Damien Sandow vs. Rob Van Dam
533 Bad News Barrett vs. Rey Mysterio
534 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
535 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
536 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
537 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Invasion Attack 2014 06.04.2014
538 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
539 Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
540 Jax Dane & Rob Conway (c) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
541 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match) Prince Devitt vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
542 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (w/Gedo)
543 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
544 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
545 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Main Event #80 08.04.2014
546 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
547 Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
548 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara

WWF SummerSlam 1988 - "Where the Mega Powers Meet the Mega Bucks" 29.08.1988
549 The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

NWA Total Nonstop Action #4 10.07.2002
550 Ken Shamrock (c) vs. Takao Omori (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1986 - Tag 15 21.10.1986
551 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 6 26.03.1995
552 Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Giant Baba Memorial Show 02.05.1999
553 Hiroshi Hase vs. Toshiaki Kawada
554 Vader (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown Title Match)

NWA The Great American Bash 1988 - "The Price Of Freedom" 10.07.1988
555 Barry Windham (w/JJ Dillon) (c) vs. Dusty Rhodes (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 15 08.04.1995
556 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
557 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
558 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AAW Defining Moment 2013 27.09.2013
559 Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. Team Ambition (Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Block A First Round Match)
560 Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin
561 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 19 15.04.1995
562 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Stan Hansen vs. Johnny Ace, Takao Omori & Toshiaki Kawada
563 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #509 10.04.2014
564 Jessie Godderz & Zema Ion (c) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
565 Magnus (c) vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 11 15.01.1991
566 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada

WCW Saturday Night 16.02.1999
567 El Dandy vs. Fit Finlay

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
568 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 2 03.04.2014
569 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Nick Jackson (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
570 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
571 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hirooki Goto & Ryusuke Taguchi
572 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
573 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
574 CHAOS (Jado, Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Manabu Nakanishi
575 Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)

Bull Nakano Produce Empress 08.01.2012
576 Aja Kong vs. Ayako Hamada
577 AKINO & Maki Narumiya vs. Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami
578 Dump Matsumoto, Kyoko Inoue, Leon, Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Cherry, Jaguar Yokota, Manami Toyota, Natsuki Taiyo & Tomoka Nakagawa
579 Kagetsu vs. Kana
580 Emi Sakura, Meiko Satomura & Nanae Takahashi vs. Ayumi Kurihara, Tsukasa Fujimoto & Yoshiko
581 Hikaru Shida vs. Yuzuki Aikawa

PWG Threemendous III 21.07.2012
582 The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) (c) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

NJPW Power Struggle 2013 09.11.2013

583 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
584 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) (c) vs. Karl Anderson (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013
585 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 04.04.2014
586 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
587 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) & Adam Page
588 RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. Silas Young
589 Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (No Disqualification Match)
590 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Hanson & Raymond Rowe vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
591 Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Television Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
592 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin
593 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Ladder War)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2013 - Tag 5 10.10.2013
594 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shisa)

Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2013 - Tag 7 07.02.2013
595 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) & Cyber Kong vs. MAD BLANKEY (Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Kzy & Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1090 14.04.2014
596 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
597 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
598 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
599 Batista & Randy Orton vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
600 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Mark Henry (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
601 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
602 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
603 Fandango & Layla vs. Emma & Santino Marella
604 Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
605 Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, Bad News Barrett, Curtis Axel, Drew McIntyre, Fandango, Heath Slater, Jack Swagger, Jinder Mahal, Ryback &Titus O'Neil vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

ECW November To Remember 1996 16.11.1996
606 Big Stevie Cool (w/Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. Davey Morton Tyler Jericho

WWE Monday Night RAW #1073 16.12.2013
607 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2013 03.11.2013
608 CIBA, TSUBASA & We Are Team Veteran (CIMA & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita, Rocky Lobo, U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria)
609 MAD BLANKEY (BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO) (c) vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi & Uhaa Nation) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
610 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Naruki Doi (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

EVOLVE 25 10.01.2014
611 Trent Barreta (c) vs. Tony Nese (w/Su Yung) (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #93 03.04.2014
612 Emma vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
613 Jack Hurley & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
614 Brodus Clay vs. Xavier Woods
615 Tyler Breeze vs. Yoshi Tatsu
616 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

ROH A Night Of Hoopla 11.07.2013
617 Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven
618 Delirious vs. Jay Lethal (Special Referee: Maria Kanellis)
619 Davey Richards vs. Silas Young (Lumberjill Match)
620 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Cheeseburger & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
621 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif

WWE NXT #94 10.04.2014
622 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
623 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
624 Mojo Rawley vs. Sylvester Lefort
625 Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel

NWA Chi-Town Rumble 20.02.1989
626 Ric Flair (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
627 Barry Windham (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Lex Luger (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #95 17.04.2014
628 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
629 Camacho vs. Oliver Grey
630 Cal Bishop & Wesley Blake vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
631 CJ Parker vs. The Great Khali
632 Baron Corbin & Sawyer Fulton vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
633 Adrian Neville vs. Brodus Clay

SHIMMER Volume 53 06.04.2013
634 Ayumi Kurihara vs. Mercedes Martinez
635 Jessie McKay vs. Madison Eagles
636 Athena vs. Ayako Hamada

Michinoku Pro Michinoku Pro 20th Anniversary Tokyo Taikai 09.06.2013
637 Ayumu Gunji vs. Kinya Oyanagi
638 Katsuo, Menso-re Oyaji & Otoko Sakari vs. Yapper Man 1, Yapper Man 2 & Yapper Man 3
639 Asura (Behnam Ali & Rui Hiugaji) vs. Kenbai & Rasse
640 Asura (Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, Kenou & Taro Nohashi) vs. Bad Boy (Daichi Sasaki, Ken45, Manjimaru & Takeshi Minamino)
641 Kesen Numagirolamo & Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Shisaou & Super Delfin (MPW Tohoku Tag Team Title)
642 Fujita Hayato (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto (MPW Tohoku Junior Heavyweight Title)

WWE Judgment Day 2004 16.05.2004
643 Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
644 Mordecai vs. Scotty 2 Hotty
645 Booker T vs. The Undertaker (w/Paul Bearer)
646 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WCW Monday NITRO #157 14.09.1998
647 Meng vs. The Giant

WWF Monday Night RAW #191 06.01.1997
648 Mankind (w/Paul Bearer) vs. Owen Hart (w/Clarence Mason)
649 Bret Hart vs. Vader

WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004 19.10.2004
650 Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1091 21.04.2014
651 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
652 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle (w/Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito
653 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
654 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Layla (w/Fandango)
655 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
656 Aksana vs. Paige
657 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
658 John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE The Great American Bash 2004 27.06.2004
659 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Texas Bull Rope Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2013 18.08.2013
660 Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Title Match)
661 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification Match)
662 John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))
663 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 30.01.2011
664 Edge (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) (World Heavyweight Title Match)
665 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alex Riley vs. Booker T vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Chris Masters vs. CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. David Otunga vs. Diesel vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Heath Slater vs. Hornswoggle vs. Husky Harris vs. Jack Swagger vs. John Cena vs. John Morrisonvs. JTG vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kane vs. King Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Mason Ryan vs. Michael McGillicutty vs. R-Truth vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Ted DiBiase vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. Tyler Reks vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Vladimir Kozlovvs. Wade Barrett vs. William Regal vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (Royal Rumble Match)

WWF In Your House 24: Breakdown 27.09.1998
666 Bradshaw vs. Vader (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE NXT #96 24.04.2014
667 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Travis Tyler
668 Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs. Emma & Paige
669 Mason Ryan vs. Tyson Kidd
670 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
671 Corey Graves & The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Sami Zayn & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

WCW Monday NITRO #20 15.01.1996
672 Hulk Hogan vs. Meng (w/The Taskmaster)
673 Ric Flair (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWF RAW is WAR #226 22.09.1997
674 Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (w/Chyna) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WCW Clash Of The Champions #29 16.11.1994
675 Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader (w/Harley Race)

WCW Saturday Night 21.11.1992
676 Vader vs Dustin Rhodes

AJPW Summer Action Series 1986 - Tag 20 05.06.1989
677 Brad Armstrong vs. Hiro Saito (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match (vakant))
678 Killer Khan vs. Riki Choshu (Death Match)

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 19 05.06.1989
679 Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada (c) vs. Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
680 Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1092 28.04.2014
681 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
682 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil
683 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
684 Alberto Del Rio vs. Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust)
685 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
686 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
687 Paige (c) vs. Brie Bella (w/Daniel Bryan) (WWE Divas Title Match)
688 Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match)
689 Randy Orton (w/Batista & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #766 25.04.2014
690 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
691 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

WWE Main Event #82 22.04.2014
692 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
693 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil

AJPW Super Power Series 1992 - Tag 8 25.05.1992
694 Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Johnny Smith & The Patriot
695 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)

MAY

AJPW Summer Action Series 1989 - Tag 10 15.07.1989
696 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Jumbo Tsuruta & Kenta Kobashi

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
697 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, El Desperado & Mascara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, KUSHIDA, Tiger Mask & Yohei Komatsu
698 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
699 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
700 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Wes Brisco (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
701 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
702 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
703 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
704 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
705 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match)
706 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. AJ Styles (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Extreme Rules 2014 04.05.2014
707 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (WeeLC Match)
708 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
709 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. R-Truth & Xavier Woods
710 Big E (c) vs. Bad News Barrett (Intercontinental Title Match)
711 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
712 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (Steel Cage Match)
713 Paige (c) vs. Tamina Snuka (WWE Divas Title Match)
714 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Title Extreme Rules Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1093 05.05.2014
715 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler vs.Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamusvs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (WWE United States Title 20 Man Battle Royal)
716 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
717 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel)
718 Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
719 Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan (w/Brie Bella)
720 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Big E (Intercontinental Title Match)
721 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE NXT #97 24.04.2014
722 Bo Dallas vs. Tyson Kidd
723 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
724 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
725 Layla vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
726 Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey
727 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Brodus Clay (WWE NXT Title No Disqualification Match)

PWX An Evil Twist Of Fate 05.10.2012
728 Kevin Steen vs. Matt Hardy (No Disqualification Match)

WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede 06.07.1997
729 Hunter Hearst Helmsley (w/Chyna) vs. Mankind
730 Taka Michinoku vs. The Great Sasuke
731 The Undertaker (c) vs. Vader (w/Paul Bearer) WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
732 Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Steve Austin & The Legion Of Doom (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart,Brian Pillman, Jim Neidhart, Owen Hart & The British Bulldog) (w/Diana Smith)

PWG Mystery Vortex II 28.03.2014
733 Andrew Everett vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee
734 B-Boy, Joey Ryan & Willie Mack vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) & Peter Avalon
735 Roderick Strong vs. Tony Nese
736 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
737 Chris Hero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
738 Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly
739 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title Match)
740 Adam Cole (c) vs. Candice LeRae (PWG World Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #513 28.04.2014
741 Kazarian vs. Knux (w/The Menagerie)

ECW Hardcore TV #236 18.10.1997
742 The Gangstanators (John Kronus & New Jack) (c) vs. The FBI (Little Guido & Tracy Smothers) (ECW World Tag Team Title Match)
743 Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
744 Taz (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (ECW World Television Title Match)
745 Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs. Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon

NJPW Summer Fight Series 1983 - Tag 33 04.08.1983
746 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 10.05.2014
747 ACH vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
748 Michael Elgin vs. Takaaki Watanabe
749 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
750 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
751 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley &KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
752 CHAOS (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
753 Jay Lethal (c) (w/Truth Martini) vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Four Corner Survival Match)
754 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
755 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #242 06.12.1997
756 Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon (c) vs. Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. Chris Candido & Lance Storm (ECW World Tag Team Title Three Way Elimination Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1094 12.05.2014
757 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam
758 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
759 John Cena & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
760 Natalya vs. Nikki Bella
761 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
762 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
763 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
764 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Damien Sandow
765 Batista (w/Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

AJPW Grand Champion Carnival I - Tag 20 14.04.1983
766 Stan Hansen vs. Terry Funk

NJPW G1 Climax 2009 ~ New Lords, New Laws ~ - Tag 8 16.08.2009
767 Kazuchika Okada vs. TAJIRI
768 Takashi Sugiura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
769 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
770 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #514 15.05.2014
771 Crazzy Steve vs. Kazarian

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1986 - Tag 25 12.06.1986
772 Akira Maeda vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (IWGP League 1986 Block B Match)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2009 - Tag 1 15.10.2009
773 KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin (NOAH Junior Heavyweight League 2009 Block A Match)

NJPW Sengoku Series 1988 12.09.1988
774 Hiro Saito, Kuniaki Kobayashi, Masa Saito, Riki Choshu & Super Strong Machine vs. Keiichi Yamada, Kengo Kimura, Shiro Koshinaka, Tatsumi Fujinami& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Elimination Match)

WWF Heat 12/05/1999
775 Mark Henry vs. Taka Michinoku

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 17.05.2014
776 ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe
777 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong)
778 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. KUSHIDA (ROH World Television Title Match)
779 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
780 Kevin Steen vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
781 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
782 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
783 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (ROH World Title Match)
784 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (IWGP Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1095 19.05.2014
785 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Sheamus
786 Big E vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) (Beat The Clock Match)
787 Heath Slater (w/Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
788 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Beat The Clock Match)
789 Batista vs. Seth Rollins
790 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
791 Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat The Clock Match)
792 John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)

WWE NXT #98 24.04.2014
793 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
794 El Local & Kalisto vs. The Legionnaires (Marcus Louis & Sylvester Lefort)
795 Camacho vs. Captain Comic
796 Alexa Bliss vs. Alicia Fox (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
797 Aiden English vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bo Dallas vs. Brodus Clay vs. Camacho vs. Curt Hawkins vs. Danny Burch vs. El Local vs. Jason Jordan vs. Kalistovs. Marcus Louis vs. Mason Ryan vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey vs. Sami Zayn vs. Sylvester Lefort vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership 20 Man Battle Royal)

WWE NXT #99 15.05.2014
798 Buddy Murphy & Elias Sampson vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
799 Alexa Bliss vs. Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
800 Aiden English vs. Mojo Rawley
801 Angelo Dawkins vs. Colin Cassady
802Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match)

WWE NXT #100 22.05.2014
803 Big E vs. Bo Dallas (Win Or Go Home Match)
804 Paige vs. Tamina Snuka
805 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
806 Natalya vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
807 Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins

CZW To Infinity 27.04.2014
808 Chris Dickinson vs. MASADA
809 Danny Havoc vs. Matt Tremont
810 DJ Hyde vs. Kevin Steen
811 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
812 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)

CZW Fist Fight 08.05.2010
813 Sabian (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Ruckus (CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Elimination Match)

ROH Respect Is Earned II 07.06.2008
814 Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (Fight Without Honor)

TNA Xplosion #121 17.01.2006
815 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong

Smackdown 1 1 2010 
816 The Great Khali Vs The Carolina Panther

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #770 23.05.2014
817 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara

WWE Monday Night RAW #1096 26.05.2014
818 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
819 Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae
820 Drew McIntyre (w/Heath Slater, Hornswoggle & Jinder Mahal) vs. El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando)
821 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
822 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton)
823 Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) vs. Goldust (No Holds Barred Two On One Handicap Match)
824 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
825 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
826 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
827 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus

WWE NXT Takeover 29.05.2014
828 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
829 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. El Local & Kalisto (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)
830 Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match)
831 Charlotte (w/Ric Flair) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart) (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match (vakant))
832 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Match)

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 10th Anniversary 30.03.2014
833 Meiko Satomura vs. Yuhi
834 Dangan Yankees (Daichi Hashimoto & Masato Tanaka) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Shinjiro Otani
835 James Raideen (c) vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 World Heavyweight Title Match)

JUN

WWE Payback 2014 01.06.2014
836 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (Hair vs. Mask Match)
837 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE United States Title Match)
838 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
839 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
840 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
841 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title Match)
842 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (Last Man Standing Match)
843 Paige (c) vs. Alicia Fox (WWE Divas Title Match)
844 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

TNA Impact Wrestling 05-23-2013
845 Suicide vs Petey Williams vs Joey Ryan

WWE Monday Night RAW #1097 02.06.2014
846 Bad News Barrett & Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam & Sheamus
847 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
848 John Cena vs. Kane
849 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
850 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. Nikki Bella
851 Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
852 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
853 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
854 Goldust & Sin Cara vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)

BJW World Triangle Night In Korakuen 30.07.2012
855 The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) (c) vs. Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)

BJW 26.03.2012
856 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yoshihito Sasaki (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Final Match)

WWF King Of The Ring 2001 24.06.2001 
857 Kurt Angle vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight )

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #451 11.04.2008
858 Chuck Palumbo vs. Matt Hardy

Legend The Pro-Wrestling 2014 13.01.2014
859 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Okabayashi

NOAH Navigation Over The Date Line 2002 - Tag 9
860 Yoshinari Ogawa (c) vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Back To Yokohama Arena 25.05.2014
861 El Desperado, Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Ryusuke Taguchi & Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
862 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
863 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) vs. Rob Conway & Wes Brisco (NWA World Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
864 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
865 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
866 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie
867 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
868 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match )
869 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Daniel Gracie (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)
870 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1098 09.06.2014
871 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Non Title Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
872 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
873 Goldust & R-Truth vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
874 Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Layla) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
875 Bo Dallas vs. Xavier Woods
876 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
877 Alicia Fox (w/Aksana) vs. Paige
878 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Santino Marella
879 Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

UWF Fighting Square Hakata 24.07.1989
880 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano

WWE Monday Night RAW #1099 16.06.2014
881 Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins
882 Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose
883 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Sheamus
884 Heath Slater vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
885 Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs. Fandango & Layla
886 Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods (Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal)
887 Cameron (w/Naomi) vs. Paige
888 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
889 John Cena vs. Kane (Money In The Bank Qualifying Stretcher Match)

WWE Money In The Bank 2014 29.06.2014
890 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
891 Paige (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
892 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
893 Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank Ladder Match)
894 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
895 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
896 Layla vs. Summer Rae (Special Referee: Fandango)
897 Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

JUL

WWE Monday Night RAW #1101 30.06.2014
898 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
899 Sheamus & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
900 Nikki Bella vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
901 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
902 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
903 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
904 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
905 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee (WWE Divas Title Match)
906 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane & Randy Orton

NJPW Dominion 6.21 21.06.2014
907 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
908 Tama Tonga vs. Tetsuya Naito
909 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
910 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
911 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ricochet (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
912 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
913 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii)
914 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
918 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

Fortune Dream 1 - 08.06.2014
919 Hayato Mashita vs. Tamon Honda
920 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Meiko Satomura
921 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. Koji Doi & Shuji Ishikawa
922 AKIRA, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) & Kazuki Hashimoto
923 Akitoshi Saito & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato & Masato Tanaka)
924 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino
925 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #774 20.06.2014
926 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

ROH Best In The World 2014 22.06.2014
927 ACH vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Tadarius Thomas vs. Takaaki Watanabe vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title #1 Contendership Six Man Mayhem Match)
928 Jay Lethal (w/Seleziya Sparx & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Matt Taven (ROH World Television Title Match)
929 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (Submission Match)
930 Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (No Disqualification Tag Team Match)
931 Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young
932 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
933 Adam Cole (c) vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
934 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Monday Night RAW #725
935 Umaga (c) (w/Armando Estrada & Vince McMahon) vs. Santino Marella (Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1102 07.07.2014
936 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
937 Rob Van Dam vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
938 Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton
939 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
940 Damien Sandow vs. Sheamus
941 Chris Jericho vs. The Miz
942 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
943 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
944 Bo Dallas vs. El Torito (w/Diego)
945 John Cena vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Proving Grounds 2014 10.05.2014
946 Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan
947 Shane Strickland (c) vs. Candice LeRae (CZW Wired TV Title Match)
948 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (w/Shelly Martinez) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
949 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
950 Danny Havoc vs. Dysfunction (Falls Count Anywhere Ultraviolent Death Match)

NJPW Fighting Spirit 2004 - Tag 14 15.02.2004
951 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 2004 - Tag 8 15.08.2004
952 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2004 Semi Final Match)

World Of Sport 1974
953 Les Kellett Vs. Leon Arris

World Of Sport 1986
954 Marty Jones vs William Regal

WWE SmackDown, Sept. 20, 2013
955 Ryback vs. local competitor

WWE Monday Night RAW #1100 23.06.2014
956 Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
957 Erick Rowan (w/Luke Harper) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
958 Alicia Fox vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
959 Bo Dallas vs. Titus O'Neil
960 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
961 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
962 Stephanie McMahon vs. Vickie Guerrero (Mud Pool Match)
963 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
964 Big E vs. Damien Sandow
965 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

NJPW G1 Climax 1998 - Tag 2 01.08.1998
966 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Shinya Hashimoto (G1 Climax 1998 Second Round Match)

NJPW Wrestling World In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1996
967 Antonio Inoki vs. Big Van Vader

NJPW Dream Tour 1990 01.11.1990
968 Keiji Muto & Masahiro Chono (c) vs. Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW 01.11.1989 
969 Big Van Vader, Tom Prichard & Tony St. Clair vs. Jushin Liger, Masahiro Chono & Riki Choshu

NJPW Sengoku Battle Series 1987 17.09.1987
970 Antonio Inoki, Dick Murdoch, Masa Saito, Seiji Sakaguchi & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda, Nobuhiko Takada, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine& Tatsumi Fujinami (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Battlefield In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1994
971 Antonio Inoki vs. Genichiro Tenryu

AAW War Is Coming 2013 25.10.2013
972 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Eddie Kingston (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)
973 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Knight Wagner vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Matt Cage

ROH Only The Strong Survive 15.01.2011
974 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Differ Cup 2005 - Tag 2 08.05.2005
975 Amazing Kong vs. Stalker Ichikawa
976 Amazing Kong vs. DJ Nira & Stalker Ichikawa

CHIKARA You Only Live Twice 25.05.2014
977 Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares, Nøkken & Tursas) (w/Milo Schnitzler) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)
978 Archibald Peck vs. Jimmy Jacobs
979 Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Icarus (CHIKARA Grand Title Match)
980 The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1103 14.07.2014
981 Sheamus vs. The Miz
982 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
983 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
984 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Nikki Bella
985 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman)
986 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
987 Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
988 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

PWG Sold Our Souls For Rock 'n Roll 23.05.2014
989 Brian Cage vs. Roderick Strong
990 AR Fox vs. Rich Swann
991 The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
992 Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero
993 ACH vs. Ricochet
994 Cedric Alexander, Johnny Gargano & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
995 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title Submission Or Knockout Only Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #777 11.07.2014
996 Roman Reigns vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Stardom 3rd Anniversay Show 26.01.2014
997 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
998 Kaori Yoneyama, Kellie Skater & Yuhi vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto, Manami Toyota & Mayu Iwatani
999 Takumi Iroha vs. Yoshiko
1000 Miho Wakizawa & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1001 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Kairi Hojo (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1002 Io Shirai (c) vs. Natsuki Taiyo (Queen Of Stardom Title Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 1 24.05.2013
1003 ACH vs. Josh Alexander (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1004 Ethan Page vs. Seleziya Sparx (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1005 Biff Busick vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1006 Adam Cole vs. Tim Donst (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 2 25.05.2013
1007 Josh Alexander vs. Marion Fontaine (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1008 BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Dickinson (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1009 Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1010 Johnny Gargano vs. Kimber Lee (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1011 ACH vs. Biff Busick
1012 Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Final Three Way Elimination Match)

XMW 3. Aniversario 21.06.2014
1013 Ares (c) vs. Pentagon Jr. (PDM Light Heavyweight Title Super Libre Match)
1014 La Magnifica vs. Ludark Shaitan (100 Lighttubes Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2004 15.08.2004
1015 Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (w/Luther Reigns)
1016 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Randy Orton (World Heavyweight Title Match)

PWR 08.06.2014
1017 El Pistolero vs. Timothy Thatcher

WWE Battleground 2014 20.07.2014
1018 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1019 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1020 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1021 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho
1022 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater vs. Kofi Kingstonvs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (Intercontinental Title Battle Royal (vakant))
1023 John Cena (c) vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 21.07.2014
1024 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1025 Doc Gallows vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1026 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1027 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1028 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1029 Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1030 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1031 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1032 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1033 AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

World Of Sport 1979
1034 Big Daddy Vs. John Quinn

WWE Monday Night RAW #1104 21.07.2014
1035 Kane & Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1036 Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Nikki Bella
1037 Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow
1038 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
1039 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Emma & Natalya
1040 Fandango vs. Zack Ryder (w/Layla & Summer Rae)
1041 Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1042 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. The Great Khali
1043 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 23.07.2014
1044 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1045 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1046 Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1047 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1048 Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1049 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1050 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1051 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1052 Karl Anderson vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1053 Doc Gallows vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #984 02.04.2012
1054 CM Punk (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #948 25.07.2011
1055 Rey Mysterio (c) vs. John Cena (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #779 25.07.2014
1056 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose (No Disqualification Match)
1057 Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth
1058 Alberto Del Rio vs. Roman Reigns

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 3 25.07.2014
1059 Doc Gallows vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1060 Karl Anderson vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1061 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1062 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1063 Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1064 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1065 Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1066 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1067 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1068 Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

ROH Testing The Limit 07.08.2004
1069 Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
1070 Bad Luck Fale vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1071 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1072 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1073 Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1074 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1075 Lance Archer vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1076 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1077 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1078 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1079 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AAW The Chaos Theory 2014 24.01.2014
1080 Eddie Kingston (w/Jordynne Grace) vs. Jonathan Gresham
1081 Ethan Page & Michael Elgin (c) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation (AAW Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1105 28.07.2014
1082 Cesaro vs. John Cena
1083 Dolph Ziggler & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) & The Miz
1084 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1085 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
1086 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1087 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Naomi & Natalya
1088 Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 28.07.2014
1089 Doc Gallows vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1090 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1091 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1092 Minoru Suzuki vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1093 Karl Anderson vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1094 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1095 AJ Styles vs. Hirooki Goto (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1096 Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1097 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1098 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 6 31.07.2014
1099 Bad Luck Fale vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1100 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1101 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1102 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1103 Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1104 Lance Archer vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1105 Shelton Benjamin vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1106 AJ Styles vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1107 Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1108 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AUG

IMPACT Wrestling #525 - Destination X 31.07.2014
1109 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
1110 DJ Z vs. Low Ki vs. Manik (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1111 Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazzy Steve (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1112 Homicide vs. Samoa Joe vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1113 Lashley (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 01.08.2014
1114 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1115 Lance Archer vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1116 Karl Anderson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1117 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1118 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1119 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1120 Tetsuya Naito vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1121 AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1122 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1123 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

TNA iMPACT #94 13.04.2006
1124 Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Samoa Joe (TNA X-Division Title Match)

WWF WrestleMania VI - "The Ultimate Challenge" 01.04.1990
1125 Koko B. Ware vs. Rick Martel
1126 The Colossal Connection (Andre The Giant & Haku) (w/Bobby Heenan) (c) vs. Demolition (Ax & Smash) (WWF World Tag Team Title Match)
1127 Earthquake (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. Hercules
1128 Brutus Beefcake vs. Mr. Perfect (w/The Genius)
1129 Bad News Brown vs. Roddy Piper
1130 The Bolsheviks (Boris Zhukov & Nikolai Volkoff) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
1131 The Barbarian (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Tito Santana
1132 Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire (w/Miss Elizabeth) vs. Queen Sherri & Randy Savage
1133 The Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
1134 Dino Bravo (w/Earthquake & Jimmy Hart) vs. Jim Duggan
1135 Jake Roberts vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil) (Million Dollar Championship Match)
1136 Akeem (w/Slick) vs. The Big Boss Man
1137 Jimmy Snuka vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan)
1138 Hulk Hogan (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (c) (WWF World Heavyweight Title / WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

AJPW 85 Gekitoh! Exciting Wars - Tag 14 09.03.1985
1139 Harley Race & Klaus Wallas vs. Killer Khan & Masanobu Kurisu
1140 Kuniaki Kobayashi vs. Tiger Mask
1141 Giant Baba, Mighty Inoue & Takashi Ishikawa vs. Kokusai Ketsumeigun (Goro Tsurumi, Rusher Kimura & Ryuma Go)
1142 Ishin Gundan (Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu) vs. Bruiser Brody & Killer Brooks
1143 Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. The Road Warriors (Animal Warrior & Hawk Warrior) (w/Paul Ellering) (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 03.08.2014
1144 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1145 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1146 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1147 Doc Gallows vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1148 Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1149 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1150 Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1151 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1152 Kazuchika Okada vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1153 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

JAPW Smarts Only 07.06.2002
1154 American Dragon vs. Low Ki (Tap Out Match)

NOAH Navigate For Evolution 2006: Haruka Eigen Goodbye Tour - Tag 10 05.03.2006
1155 Akira Taue vs. Naomichi Marufuji

WWE Monday Night RAW #1106 04.08.2014
1156 Kane vs. Roman Reigns (Last Man Standing Match)
1157 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry
1158 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dean Ambrose (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)
1159 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
1160 Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler
1161 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1162 Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
1163 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1164 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1165 Heath Slater vs. Seth Rollins (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 9 04.08.2014
1166 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1167 Lance Archer vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1168 Doc Gallows vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1169 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1170 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1171 Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1172 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1173 AJ Styles vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1174 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1175 Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

AJPW Excite Series 2014 - Tag 2 08.02.2014
1176 Hikaru Sato vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Junior Battle Of Glory Block B Match)
1177 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Kaji Tomato

AJPW Dynamite Series 2014 - Tag 1 15.06.2014
1178 Atsushi Aoki & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
1179 Hideki Suzuki & KENSO vs. Hikaru Sato & Suwama
1180 Jun Akiyama vs. Takao Omori (Triple Crown Title Match (vakant))

AJPW Summer Action Series 2014 - Tag 8 27.07.2014
1181 Menso-re Oyaji vs. SUSHI
1182 Dory Funk Jr., Osamu Nishimura & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Takao Omori & Ultimo Dragon
1183 Dark Kingdom (Kengo Mashimo & KENSO) vs. Hideki Suzuki & Zeus
1184 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) vs. Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki)
1185 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Dark Kingdom (Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1186 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Hikaru Sato (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1187 Suwama (c) vs. Joe Doering (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 10 06.08.2014
1188 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1189 Bad Luck Fale vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1190 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1191 Karl Anderson vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1192 Togi Makabe vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1193 AJ Styles vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1194 Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1195 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1196 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1197 Doc Gallows vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AJPW New Year Wars 2014 - Tag 1 02.01.2014
1198 Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
1199 Hikaru Sato vs. Kento Miyahara
1200 Jon Bolen, SUSHI & Tyson Dux vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1201 Go Shiozaki vs. KENSO
1203 Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Atsushi Aoki (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1204 Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs. Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) & Takao Omori
1205 Hikaru Sato vs. Jon Bolen vs. Jun Akiyama vs. Keisuke Ishii vs. Kento Miyahara vs. Kotaro Suzuki vs. Masanobu Fuchi vs. Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura vs. Ryuji Hijikata vs. Shigehiro Irie vs. Soma Takao vs. SUSHI vs. Suwama vs. Taiyo Kea vs. Takao Omori vs. Tyson Dux (17 Man Battle Royal)

IMPACT Wrestling #526 07.08.2014
1206 Abyss vs. Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1207 Gunner, Mr. Anderson & Samuel Shaw vs. The BroMans (DJ Z, Jessie Godderz & Robbie E)
1208 Al Snow, Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) & Tommy Dreamer vs. Ethan Carter III, Ezekiel Jackson, Rhino & Snitsky (Eight Man Tag Team Hardcore War Match)
1209 Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Three Way Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 11 08.08.2014
1210 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1211 Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1212 Hirooki Goto vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1213 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1214 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1215 Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1216 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1217 AJ Styles vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1218 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1219 Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 12 10.08.2014
1220 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., El Desperado, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Ryusuke Taguchi & Tiger Mask
1221 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. BUSHI, Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
1222 CHAOS (Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka)
1223 Captain New Japan & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
1224 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1225 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomoaki Honma
1226 Karl Anderson vs. Tomohiro Ishii
1227 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
1228 AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
1229 Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Final Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1107 11.08.2014
1230 Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1231 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
1232 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1233 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
1234 Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
1235 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
1236 ***** Casas vs. Rush (Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series II 1995 - Tag 17 10.09.1995
1237 Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

TNA Xplosion 08.08.2014
1238 James Storm vs. Tigre Uno

AJPW Champion Carnival 1993 - Tag 16 14.04.1993
1239 Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1240 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1241 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Terry Gordy (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series 1992 - Tag 23 31.07.1992
1242 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1243 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

ZERO-ONE New Whirlpool-1 Truth II 2004 - Tag 2 03.10.2004
1244 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)
1245 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 20.04.2014
1246 Syuri (w/El Sagrado) (c) vs. La Amapola (w/Sangre Azteca) (REINA-CMLL International Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE NXT #102 12.06.2014
1247 Bayley, Emma & Paige vs. Charlotte, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1248 Colin Cassady vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1249 Mr. NXT (Bo Dallas) vs. Sami Zayn
1250 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (WWE NXT Title Match)

WWE NXT #103 19.06.2014
1251 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
1252 Garrett Dylan vs. Mojo Rawley
1253 Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1254 Kalisto vs. Tyler Breeze
1255 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #104 26.06.2014
1256 Matt Sugarman & Tee Perkins vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1257 Bull Dempsey vs. Xavier Woods
1258 Becky Lynch vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
1259 Colin Cassady vs. Sawyer Fulton
1260 Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam

WNC-REINA JOSHI + JAM MANILA 25.01.2014
1261 Syuri (c) vs. Mia Yim (WNC Women's Title / REINA World Women's Title / REINA-CMLL International Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1994 - Tag 18 11.04.1994
1262 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1263 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1264 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 10 24.05.1989
1265 Dan Kroffat, Dan Spivey & Doug Furnas vs. Genichiro Tenryu, Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada 

AJPW October Giant Series 1989 - Tag 1 30.09.1989
1266 Dan Kroffat, Doug Furnas & Ken Shamrock vs. Joe Malenko, Kenta Kobashi & Shinichi Nakano

WAR Revolution Rumble '94 02.03.1994
1267 Atsushi Onita & Tarzan Goto vs. Ashura Hara & Genichiro Tenryu

WNC 30.08.2012
1268 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Koji Doi
1269 AKIRA, Starbuck & Syuri vs. The Unholy Alliance (Mikey Whipwreck & TAJIRI) & Kana (Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
1270 Hajime Ohara vs. Ultimo Dragon
1271 Makoto vs. Nozaki

WWE SummerSlam 2014 Kickoff 17.08.2014
1272 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam

WWE SummerSlam 2014 17.08.2014
1273 The Miz (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
1274 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1275 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana) (Flag Match)
1276 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1277 Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho
1278 Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon
1279 Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1280 John Cena (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE SmackDown #283 13.01.2005
1281 Kurt Angle vs. Roderick Strong (Kurt Angle Invitational Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1108 18.08.2014
1282 Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1283 Natalya vs. Paige
1284 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Title Match)
1285 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
1286 Randy Orton & RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) vs. Rob Van Dam, Roman Reigns & Sheamus
1287 Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
1288 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

EVOLVE 31 08.08.2014
1289 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1290 Biff Busick vs. James Raideen (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1291 Dos Ben Dejos (Eddie Rios & Jay Cruz) & Lince Dorado vs. Jesus De Leon & The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)
1292 Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Sydal
1293 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (w/Ivelisse) vs. The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) (w/Su Yung)
1294 Chris Hero (c) vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE Title Match)

MLW 29.06.1980
1295 Bruiser Brody & Scott Irwin vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta 

AJPW 9th Champion Carnival - Tag 12 10.04.1981
1296 Abdullah The Butcher vs. Bruiser Brody (Champion Carnival 1981 Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 4 06.10.1981
1297 Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 7 09.10.1981
1298 Dory Funk Jr. (c) vs. Bruiser Brody (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 4 30.11.1981
1299 Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

IMPACT Wrestling #522 10.07.2014
1300 Sanada (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA X-Division Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #523 17.07.2014
1301 Austin Aries (c) vs. Crazzy Steve vs. Davey Richards vs. DJ Z vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Manik vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Gauntlet Match)

WWE NXT #105 03.07.2014
1302 Colin Cassady (w/Enzo Amore) vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1303 Bayley & Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte & Sasha Banks
1304 CJ Parker vs. Steve Cutler
1305 Justin Gabriel (w/Tyson Kidd) vs. Sami Zayn

AAA TripleMania XXII 17.08.2014
1306 Aero Star, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Mamba, Mini Abismo *****, Sexy Star & Super Fly
1307 Daga (c) vs. Fenix (c) vs. Angelico vs. Australian Suicide vs. Bengala vs. Drago vs. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Jack Evans vs. Joe Lider vs. Pentagon Jr. (AAA World Cruiserweight Title / AAA Fusion Title Unification Ten Man Elimination Match)
1308 Fabi Apache (w/Drago) (c) vs. Taya Valkyrie (w/Sexy Star) (AAA Reina de Reinas Title Match)
1309 Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chessman vs. Electroshock vs. El Mesias vs. La Parka (Six Man Mask Vs. Hair Cage Match)
1310 El Texano Jr. (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Murder Clown) (Mask Vs. Hair Match)
1311 Cibernetico vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Myzteziz vs. Perro Aguayo Jr. (Copa TripleMania XXII Four Way Elimination Match)

$5 Wrestling - Straight Outta Compton
1312 Cliff Compton vs. Big Donnie (Charlestown Street Fight)

CWF 20.02.1982
1313 Jumbo Tsuruta & Tenryu Shimata vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen 

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 16 13.12.1981
1314 Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka vs. The Funks (Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk) (Real World Tag League 1981 Final Match)

CSW 04.03.1982
1315 Bruiser Brody & Jerry Brown vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (Special Referee: Pat O'Connor)

AJPW Grand Champion Series - Tag 1 16.04.1982
1316 Bruiser Brody vs. Giant Baba (Champion Carnival 1982 Match (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))

PWX Rise Of A Champion IX - Tag 2 16.02.2014
1317 Jake Manning vs. Rich Swann

PWG ELEVEN 26.07.2014
1318 Rocky Romero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1319 ACH vs. Cedric Alexander
1320 Johnny Gargano & Michael Elgin vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
1321 Kevin Steen vs. Trevor Lee
1322 Brian Kendrick vs. Frankie Kazarian
1323 Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Match)
1324 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)
1325 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (PWG World Tag Team Title Guerilla Warfare Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1109 25.08.2014
1326 Jack Swagger vs. Rusev (w/Lana) 
1327 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
1328 Natalya vs. Paige
1329 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Goldust & Stardust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1330 Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler
1331 Kane & Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns
1332 Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
1333 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
1334 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
1335 John Cena, Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

AJW Dream Slam 1 02.04.1993
1336 Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki vs. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
1337 Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori

AJPW Real World Tag League 1988 - Tag 22 16.12.1988
1338 Genichiro Tenryu & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (AJPW World Tag Team Title Real World Tag League 1988 Final Match (vakant))

2CW Living On The Edge IX 18.04.2014
1339 Alex Shelley vs. Kevin Steen

SWS SuperWrestle In Tokyo Dome 12.12.1991
1340 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hulk Hogan

NOAH Winter Navigation 2010 - Tag 4 23.11.2010
1341 Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima vs. Shuhei Taniguchi & Takashi Sugiura

WWE NXT #106 10.07.2014
1342 Bayley vs. Summer Rae (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
1343 Sin Cara vs. Wesley Blake
1344 Angelo Dawkins vs. Bull Dempsey
1345 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

SEP

AJPW Summer Impact 2014 - Tag 1 16.08.2014
1346 Yohei Nakajima vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru
1347 Masanobu Fuchi & Soma Takao vs. Masao Inoue & SUSHI
1348 Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato vs. Hideki Suzuki & YASSHI
1349 KENSO vs. Zeus
1350 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1351 Joe Doering & Takao Omori vs. Akebono & Jun Akiyama
1352 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

AJPW Summer Action Series 2014 - Tag 7 26.07.2014
1353 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. K-ness (GAORA TV Title Match)

WWE NXT #107 17.07.2014
1354 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1355 CJ Parker vs. Xavier Woods
1356 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks
1357 Adam Rose vs. Jason Jordan
1358 Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd

WWE NXT #108 24.07.2014
1359 Aaron Solo & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1360 Mojo Rawley vs. Tyler Breeze
1361 Charlotte (c) vs. Summer Rae (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1362 Kalisto & Sin Cara vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1363 Adrian Neville vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Raw, July 2, 2012
1364 Doink the Clown vs. Heath Slater

Raw, June 11, 2012
1365 Vader vs. Heath Slater

WWE Monday Night RAW #1110 01.09.2014
1366 Cesaro & The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus
1367 Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Layla, Naomi & Summer Rae
1368 Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1369 Curtis Axel vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1370 Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neil (w/Heath Slater)
1371 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
1372 Goldust (w/Stardust) vs. Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso)
1373 Chris Jericho, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Authority (Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins)

Stardom The Highest 2014 16.03.2014
1374 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
1375 Madison Eagles vs. Takumi Iroha
1376 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Kellie Skater (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1377 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Yuhi (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1378 Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (c) vs. Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1379 Natsuki Taiyo vs. Yoshiko
1380 Io Shirai (c) vs. Cheerleader Melissa (World Of Stardom Title Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1980 - Tag 30 30.09.1980
1381 Bob Backlund (c) vs. Stan Hansen (WWF Heavyweight Title Match) 

WWE NXT #109 31.07.2014
1382 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
1383 Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte
1384 Mac Miles & Steve Cutler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1385 Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs. The Mechanics (Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson)
1386 Adam Rose vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

AJPW Giant Series 1982 - Tag 16 20.10.1982
1387 Bruiser Brody (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #784 29.08.2014
1388 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns
1389 Emma vs. Paige
1390 Jack Swagger vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1391 Mark Henry, Roman Reigns & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

OZ Academy Voyager 16.04.2014
1392 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Kaori Yoneyama vs. Carlos Amano & Manami Toyota
1393 Aja Kong vs. Sonoko Kato
1394 Hikaru Shida vs. Tomoka Nakagawa

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 1 14.03.2014
1395 Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Toby Blunt (Alternate Four Way Match)
1396 John Klinger vs. Tommaso Ciampa (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1397 Robert Dreissker vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1398 Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1399 Big Daddy Walter vs. Sasa Keel (w/Aaron Insane, Kim Ray & Michael Isotov) (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1400 Johnny Gargano vs. Toby Blunt (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1401 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. KUSHIDA (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1402 Karsten Beck vs. Matt Striker (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1403 Adam Cole vs. Trent (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1404 Chris Hero vs. Freddy Stahl (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)

WWE NXT #110 07.08.2014
1405 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
4106 CJ Parker vs. Xavier Woods
1407 Bayley vs. Eva Marie
1408 Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)

WWE NXT #111 14.08.2014
1409 Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
1410 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
1411 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
1412 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title Match)

WWE NXT #112 21.08.2014
1413 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
1414 Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd
1415 Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte
1416 Mojo Rawley vs. Steve Cutler
1417 Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 2 15.03.2014
1418 Big Daddy Walter vs. Johnny Gargano (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1419 Carnage vs. Jon Ryan vs. Michael Dante vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1420 Adam Cole vs. Robert Dreissker (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1421 Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. Matt Striker & Trent (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1422 Kim Ray & Ryuichi Kawakami (w/Aaron Insane, Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel) vs. KUSHIDA & Toby Blunt
1423 Chris Hero vs. Karsten Beck (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1424 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. John Klinger (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1425 Tommy End (c) vs. Jonathan Gresham (wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1111 08.09.2014
1426 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match)
1427 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1428 Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus
1429 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1430 Goldust & Stardust vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
1431 Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neil (w/Heath Slater)
1432 Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 3 16.03.2014
1433 Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Semi Final Match)
1434 Da Mack vs. John Klinger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Karsten Beck vs. Miguel Ramirez vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1435 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. Big Daddy Walter (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Semi Final Match)
1436 Keel Holding (Aaron Insane, Kim Ray & Sasa Keel) (w/Michael Isotov) vs. Mike Schwarz, Robert Dreissker & Ryuichi Kawakami
1437 Jonathan Gresham vs. Jon Ryan
1438 KUSHIDA & Toby Blunt vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
1439 Matt Striker & Trent (c) vs. Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1440 Axel Tischer vs. Chris Hero (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Final Match)

WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4-Way 11.09.2014
1441 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
1442 Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker
1443 Enzo Amore (w/Colin Cassady) vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis) (Hair vs. Hair Match)
1444 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1445 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1446 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Fatal Four Way Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1982 - Tag 26 02.11.1982
1447 Bruiser Brody vs. Jimmy Snuka 

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 1 26.11.1982
1448 Jay Youngblood & Ricky Steamboat vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen (Real World Tag League 1982 Match)

SCW - 01.07.1984
1449 Bruiser Brody vs. Abdullah the Butcher 

AJPW Grand Champion Series - Tag 6 21.04.1982
1450 Dory Funk Jr. (c) vs. Bruiser Brody (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

SCW - 04.07.1982
1451 Bruiser Brody vs Nick Bockwinkel (AWA World Heavyweight Championship)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 11 07.12.1982
1452 Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

WWE Monday Night RAW #1112 15.09.2014
1453 Chris Jericho vs. Kane
1454 Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1455 AJ Lee & Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella & Paige
1456 Bray Wyatt (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. The Big Show
1457 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) & Sheamus
1458 Cameron vs. Naomi
1459 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs. Damien Sandow & The Miz
1460 Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Down With The Sickness 2014 13.09.2014
1461 DJ Hyde vs. Kimber Lee
1462 Adam Flash, Drew Gulak, Nate Webb & Ruckus vs. The Front (Biff Busick, Eric Corvis & Sozio) & Andy Sumner
1463 Lucky 13 vs. Matt Tremont
1464 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

Union Summer Festival 2014 31.08.2014
1465 Cherry vs. Kaho Kobayashi
1466 SAGAT vs. Shibata
1467 Daichi, El Hijo del Goro & Goro Jr. vs. Daichi Kazato, Ryu Gouma & Seiya Morohashi
1468 Madoka vs. Mitomi Masayuki
1469 Ladybeard (c) vs. Mio Shirai (Union Fly To Everywhere World Title Match)
1470 Hiroshi Fukuda & MEN's Teioh (c) vs. FUMA & Isami Kodaka (UWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1471 Hikaru Sato (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Union Pro MAX Title Match)

Stardom Premium Stars 2014 10.07.2014
1472 Remei Asuka vs. Reo Hazuki
1473 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Miho Wakizawa vs. Hatsuhinode Kamen & Kaori Yoneyama
1474 Kyoko Kimura vs. Nanae Takahashi vs. The Alpha Female vs. Yoshiko
1475 Black Tiger, Koguma & Takumi Iroha vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Kairi Hojo & Mayu Iwatani (Captain Falls Elimination Six Man Tag Team Match)
1476 Io Shirai (c) vs. Meiko Satomura (World Of Stardom Title Match)

AJPW Summer Impact 2014 - Tag 5 30.08.2014
1477 SUSHI vs. Yohei Nakajima
1478 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Masashi Aoyagi & Ryuji Hijikata
1479 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Dark Kingdom (Kengo Mashimo, KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1480 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. YASSHI & Zeus
1481 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1482 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) (AJPW World Tag Team Title Match)
1483 Joe Doering (c) vs. Akebono (Triple Crown Title Match)

Stardom Stardom X Stardom 10.08.2014
1484 Chris Wolf vs. Koguma vs. Reo Hazuki
1485 DASH Chisako vs. Takumi Iroha
1486 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Tsubasa Kuragaki (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1487 Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (c) vs. Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1488 Io Shirai (c) vs. Yoshiko (World Of Stardom Title Match)

WWE NXT #115 12.09.2014
1489 Charlotte vs. Emma
1490 Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel
1491 Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker
1492 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Titus O'Neil & Tyson Kidd

IMPACT Wrestling #532 - No Surrender 17.09.2014
1493 Chris Melendez vs. Kenny King
1494 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Homicide (TNA X-Division Title Match)
1495 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)
1496 Bram vs. Gunner
1497 Lashley (c) vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)
1498 Angelina Love vs. Brittany vs. Havok vs. Madison Rayne vs. Rebel vs. Taryn Terrell vs. Velvet Sky (TNA Women's Knockout Title #1 Contendership Battle Royal)

AJPW New Year Wars 2014 - Tag 2 03.01.2014
1499 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) vs. Xceed (Atsushi Aoki & Kotaro Suzuki) 
1500 Jon Bolen vs. Tyson Dux 
1501 Hikaru Sato & Ultimo Dragon vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara)
1502 Akebono (c) vs. Takao Omori (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Night Of Champions 2014 21.09.2014
1503 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Goldust & Stardust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1504 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (WWE United States Title Match)
1505 Dolph Ziggler (w/R-Truth) (c) vs. The Miz (w/Damien Sandow) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
1506 Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
1507 Mark Henry vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1508 Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton
1509 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match)
1510 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

CMLL 81. Aniversario 19.09.2014
1511 Blue Panther, Cachorro & Dragon Lee vs. La Dinastia Casas (Felino, Puma & Tiger) (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1512 Dalys la Caribena vs. Estrellita vs. Goya Kong vs. La Amapola vs. Marcela vs. Princesa Sujei vs. Tiffany vs. Zeuxis (Copa 81. Aniversario Torneo Cibernetico Match)
1513 Euforia, Mr. Niebla & Thunder (w/Zacarias) vs. Mascara Dorada, Valiente & Volador Jr. (w/Ke Monito) (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1514 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa (Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1515 ***** Casas & Shocker (c) vs. Los Indeseables (La Mascara & Rush) (CMLL World Tag Team Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1516 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero (Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1113 22.09.2014
1517 The Miz (w/Damien Sandow) (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
1518 Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1519 Natalya (w/Rosa Mendes) vs. Summer Rae (w/Layla)
1520 Dean Ambrose vs. Kane
1521 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) & Sheamus
1522 Mark Henry vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1523 Adam Rose & The Bunny vs. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
1524 AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
1525 John Cena vs. Randy Orton (w/Kane & Seth Rollins)

NJPW Destruction In Kobe 21.09.2014
1526 BULLET CLUB (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Tomohiro Ishii
1527 Alex Shelley, BUSHI & Maximo vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
1528 Jushin Thunder Liger, TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata
1529 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1530 KUSHIDA (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1531 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Tama Tonga) vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
1532 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
1533 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
1534 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata
1535 Bad Luck Fale (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

International Pro Wrestling Festival in Pyongyang - Tag 2 31.08.2014
1536 Heddi French vs. Ultimo Dragon
1537 DASH Chisako & Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura & Ray
1538 Daichi Hashimoto & Shogun Okamoto vs. Erik Hammer & Jon Andersen
1539 Atsushi Sawada vs. Bob Sapp

WWE NXT #116 25.09.2014
1540 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1541 Justin Gabriel vs. Tyler Breeze
1542 Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley
1543 Enzo Amore (w/Colin Cassady) vs. Marcus Louis (w/Sylvester Lefort)
1544 Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW Destruction In Okayama 23.09.2014
1545 Jushin Thunder Liger, Maximo & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Captain New Japan & Ryusuke Taguchi
1546 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
1547 CHAOS (Gedo & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku & Takashi Iizuka)
1548 Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1549 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Taichi) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1550 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii)
1551 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1552 Yujiro Takahashi (c) vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
1553 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Doc Gallows) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
1554 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 1 19.09.2014
1555 Team UK (Damian Dunne, Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1556 GEKIDO (17 & The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)) vs. Knight Eye For The Pirate Guy (Jolly Roger & Lance Steel) & Princess Kimberlee (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1557 The Flood (The Odditorium (Oliver Grimsly & Qefka The Quiet) & Sinn Bohdi) vs. The Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny & Mikey) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1558 The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1559 Old Fashioned (Jervis Cottonbelly & Marion Fontaine) & ThunderKitty vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1560 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. The Flood (Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares & Nøkken) & Dr. Cube (Jakob Hammermeier)) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1561 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Latin American Exchange (Chavo Guerrero Jr., Hernandez & Homicide) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1562 The Colony (Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 2 20.09.2014
1563 Chuck Taylor vs. Rich Swann vs. Shynron vs. Tigre Uno (Rey de Voladores 2014 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match)
1564 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. GEKIDO (17 & The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1565 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Rockstar Spud
1566 Team UK (Damian Dunne, Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1567 Amasis vs. AR Fox vs. Orlando Christopher vs. The Great Sanada (Rey de Voladores 2014 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match)
1568 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny & Mikey) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1569 Ashley Remington vs. Yamamoto
1570 The Colony (Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)

ROH All Star Extravaganza VI 06.09.2014
1571 Hanson vs. Mark Briscoe
1572 Caprice Coleman & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Moose & RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. The Decade (Adam Page & BJ Whitmer) vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Gabriel Owens & Josh Alexander)
1573 Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles
1574 Michael Elgin (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)
1575 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1114 29.09.2014
1576 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Cesaro vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Title Match)
1577 Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry
1578 Damien Sandow (w/The Miz) vs. Sheamus
1579 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs. Kane & Randy Orton

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 3 21.09.2014
1580 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) (King Of Trios 2014 Semi Final Match)
1581 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 Semi Final Match)
1582 Mark Andrews vs. Oliver Grimsly
1583 Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. N_R_G (Hype Rockwell & Race Jaxon) vs. Old Fashioned (Jervis Cottonbelly & Marion Fontaine) vs. The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) vs. The Bloc Party (Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) vs. The Colony (Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant) vs. The Dunne Bros (Damian Dunne & Pete Dunne) vs. The Osirian Portal(Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Wrecking Crew (Jaka & Oleg The Usurper) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (Ten Team Gauntlet Match)
1584 The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy & The Swamp Monster) vs. The Submission Squad (Davey Vega, Evan Gelistico, Gary The Barn Owl & Pierre Abernathy)
1585 Shynron vs. The Great Sanada (Rey de Voladores 2014 Final)
1586 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 Final Match)


----------



## RKing85

Updated standings

1. Smitlick - 2878
2. Platt - 2736
3. BallsBalogna - 2581
4. xxTalonxx - 2018
5. The Chopping Machine - 1586
6. Racoonie - 1245
7. Ratman - 1142
8. sXeMope - 1087
9. Miguel de Juan - 1010
10. KingCrash - 1004
11. Brauny - 833
12. The Manowarrior - 592
13. RKing85 - 512
14. bigbuxx - 379
15. Flux - 351
16. Mikey2Likey - 268
17. MrWrestlingVIII - 214
18. Dorodafan - 208
19. chiuller88 - 162
20. TheWeasel - 103
21. just1988 - 19


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list for the middle of October.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri (WWE Tag Team Championship)
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

8-1-2014

1697 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1698 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1699 (WWE Smackdown) Rosa Mendes VS AJ Lee
1700 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Seth Rolins VS Dean Ambrose (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1701 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Diego
1702 (WWE Smackdown) Albert Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1703 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Chris Jericho

8-2-2014

1704 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Matt Taven VS Romantic Touch VS Jay Lethal VS Cedric Alexander (Golden Gauntlet)

8-3-2014

1705 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Jocephus Brody
1706 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Michael Steel VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1707 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Drew Haskins
1708 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Crash & Burn (JW Murdock & Josh Crowe) VS Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

8-4-2014

1709 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Kane (Last Man Standing match)
1710 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Mark Henry
1711 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio
1712 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1713 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1714 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1715 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho vS Luke Harper
1716 (WWE RAW) Diego VS Fandango
1717 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1718 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Heath Slater

8-6-2014

1719 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1720 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1721 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1722 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Pinky
1723 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea

8-7-2014

1724 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1725 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion VS Mr. Anderson & Gunner & Samuel Shaw
1726 (TNA Impact) Team Bully Ray (Bully Ray & Devon & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow) VS Team EC III (EC III & Rhino & Gene Snitsky & Ryklon)
1727 (TNA Impact) Sanada VS Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)

8-8-2014

1728 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Mark Henry & Big Show
1729 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Mr. Border Patrol (Damien Sandow)
1730 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1731 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Natalya
1732 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Rusev
1733 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Randy Orton

8-9-2014

1734 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Adam Cole
1735 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Tammaso Ciampa
1736 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-10-2014

1737 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zane Stevens VS Blue Tiger
1738 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA TV Championship)
1739 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Drew Haskins
1740 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Hammerjack
1741 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

8-11-2014

1742 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1743 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1744 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1745 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1746 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Dolph Ziggler
1747 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

8-13-2014

1748 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
1749 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1750 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello) VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1751 (CWFH) Worldwind Gentlemen (Remy Marcel & Jack Manley) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1752 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

8-14-2014

1753 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS Homicide VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS DJ Z VS Low Ki (Elimination Scramble Match)
1754 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1755 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Velvet Sky VS Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1756 (TNA Impact) Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young & Austin Aries & Bobby Roode
1757 (TNA Impact) The Dudleys (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) (TLC Match)

8-15-2014

1758 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
1759 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Dolph Ziggler
1760 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Luke Harper
1761 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1762 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1763 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1764 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-16-2014

1765 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS ACH
1766 (ROH TV) Steve Corino VS Kevin Steen

8-17-2014

1767 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Lighnting Bolt Kid
1768 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Blue Tiger
1769 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS John Hoodrich
1770 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1771 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Hammerjack & Jeremiah Plunkett

8-18-2014

1772 (WWE RAW) The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) VS Big Show & Mark Henry
1773 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1774 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1775 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1776 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Randy Orton VS Sheamus & RVD & Roman Reigns
1777 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Goldust & Stardust
1778 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

8-20-2014

1779 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Bram VS Abyss (Stairway To Janice Match)
1780 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)
1781 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (I Quit Match)
1782 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Angelina Love VS Gail Kim (Last Knockout Standing/Knockouts Championship)
1783 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Austin Aries VS Eric Young VS Gunner VS Magnus VS James Storm VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Championship #1 Contenders Six Sides Of Steel cage Match)

8-22-2014

1784 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
1785 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1786 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS RVD
1787 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Paige
1788 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust & Stardust VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1789 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-23-2014

1790 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Tammaso Ciampa
1791 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Moose
1792 (ROH TV) ACH VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

8-24-2014

1793 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1794 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) 2 Tuff Tony VS Hammerjack
1795 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Luke Gallows VS Paul Lee
1796 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Lightning Bolt Kid
1797 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Lou Marconi (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

8-25-2014

1798 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack Swagger
1799 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro (US Championship #1 Contenders Match)
1800 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1801 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1802 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz
1803 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane & Seth Rollins (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1804 (WWE RAW) Slater & Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1805 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1806 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt
1807 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Big Show & Mark Henry VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-26-2014

1808 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze) & Slim J VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) & Jeremy V
1809 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Cru Jones VS Todd Sexton
1810 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Rick Michaels & Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) & Bart Sawyer VS Tank & Dustin Timberlake & Scottie Wrenn & Caprice Coleman (Ultimate Survival 8 man Elimination Match)
1811 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1812 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1813 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
1814 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1815 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
1816 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
1817 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
1818 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

8-27-2014

1819 (CFWH) Ridiculously Bigg (El Ridiculoso & Biggie Bigg) VS The Family Stone (Leo Blaze & Othello)
1820 (CWFH) Saxton Huxley VS Tito Escondito
1821 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1822 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Hobo
1823 (CWFH) Vermin (Johhny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Ryan Taylor) VS Joey Ryan & Peter Avalon & Mikey O'Shea
1824 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Tommy Dreamer (New York City Streetfight)
1825 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
1826 (TNA Impact) Homicide & DJ Z & Manik VS Low Ki & Crazzy Steve & Tigre Uno
1827 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino
1828 (TNA Impact) The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries
1829 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (1st match in World Tag Team Championship series)

8-29-2014

1830 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt
1831 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1832 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Emma
1833 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Submission Match)
1834 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1835 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1836 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-30-2014

1837 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1838 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas) VS RD Evans & Moose
1839 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-31-2014

1840 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Eve (formerly known as Abriella)
1841 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS The Spiral
1842 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1843 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali shabazz & Shawn Hoodrich VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-1-2014

1844 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro & The Miz
1845 (WWE RAW) Naomi & Layla & Summer Rae VS Rosa Mendes & Eva Marie & Cameron
1846 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1847 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Curtis Axel
1848 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Titus O'Neil
1849 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Zach Ryder
1850 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Goldust
1851 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Randy Orton)

9-3-2014

1852 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1853 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Omar Asif
1854 (CWFH) The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian) VS Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello)
1855 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor VS Willie Mack (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1856 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Taryn Terrell (Knockouts Championship)
1857 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw & Gunner VS Magnus & Bram
1858 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1859 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS Homicde VS Low Ki (X Divison #1 Contender's Match)
1860 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Rhino
1861 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Bobby Lashley

9-5-2014

1862 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1863 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Heath Slater
1864 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS Paige
1865 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Zach Ryder
1866 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins & Kane & Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho & Big Show & Mark Henry

9-7-2014

1867 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1868 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1869 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

9-8-2014

1870 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Caprice Coleman & Watanabe
1871 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Brian Kendrick
1872 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1873 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1874 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Rosa VS AJ Lee & Paige
1875 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Seth Rollins
1876 (WWE RAW) Adrain Neville & Sami Zayn VS Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1877 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1878 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1879 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns (SummerSlam Rematch)

9-10-2014

1880 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1881 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Mikey O'Shea
1882 (CWFH) Eli Everfly & Omar Asif VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1883 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1884 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship/Dumpster Match)
1885 (TNA Impact) Chris Melendez VS DJ Z
1886 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Bobby Roode & Eric Young VS Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley
1887 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Velevt Sky VS The Menagnerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve & Rebel)
1888 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino (New York City Streetfight)
1889 (TNA Impact) James Storm & The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries & Tajiri
1890 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (2nd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Table Match)

9-12-2014

1891 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1892 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Justin Gabriel
1893 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
1894 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1895 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Randy Orton)

9-13-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1896 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS AJ Styles
1897 (ROH TV) Adam Pearce VS Tadarius Thomas
1898 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

9-14-2014

1899 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) PG-13 (Wolfie D & JC Ice) VS Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Scott Steiner)
1900 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Tank Abbott VS La Parka
1901 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Norman Smiley VS Fit Finlay (WCW Hardcore Championship)
1902 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Harris Brothers (Ron & Don) VS Curt Henning (2 on Handicap Match)
1903 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Meastro VS Bam Bam Bigelow
1904 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) The Filthy Animals (Kidman & Konnan) & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asia)
1905 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Kevin Nash VS The Wall
1906 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Chris Benoit VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
1907 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Blue Tiger
1908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-15-2014

1910 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Kane
1911 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1912 (WWE RAW) Paige & Nikki Bella VS Brie Bella & AJ Lee
1913 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt
1914 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus VS Cesaro & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
1915 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Naomi
1916 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1917 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins

9-17-2014

1918 (CWFH) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
1919 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
1920 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1921 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
1922 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1923 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Knockout Battle Royal
1924 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Kenny King VS Chris Melendez
1925 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Homicide VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
1926 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (3rd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Ladders Match)
1927 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bram VS Gunner
1928 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

9-19-2014

1929 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1930 (WWE Smackdown) Doplh Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Cesaro
1931 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater VS Adam Rose
1932 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Big Show VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1933 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Nikki Bella
1934 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1935 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

9-20-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1936 (ROH TV) The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Micheal Bennett) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
1937 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Micheal Elgin (ROH World Championship)

9-22-2014

1938 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1939 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Jack Swagger
1940 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
1941 (WWE RAW) Deam Ambrose VS Kane
1942 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro
1943 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Rusev
1944 (WWE RAW) SlaterGator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Adam Rose & The Bunny
1945 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
1946 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS John Cena

9-24-2014

1947 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Jarrod Vargas
1948 (CWFH) Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1949 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Mikey O'Shea
1950 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship/2 out of 3 falls match)
1951 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Low Ki
1952 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Tajiri
1953 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Knux
1954 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Mr. Anderson
1955 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samuel Shaw
1956 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP VS Abyss VS Tajiri VS Mr. Anderson (New York City Gold Rush)

9-26-2014

1957 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Dean Ambrose
1958 (WWE Smackdown) Ic Championship #1 Contenders Battle Royal
1959 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1960 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1961 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1962 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Big Show
1963 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mamba & Mini Abismo ***** & Taya & Silver Kain VS Dinastia & Faby Apache & Pimpinela Esuarlata & El Elegido (Relevos Atomicos De Locura)
1964 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Chessman VS Heavy Metal (Primer Retador Por El Mgacampeoanto)
1965 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mexican Powers (Crazy Boy & Joe Lider) VS Drago & Fenix VS Angelico & Jack Evans VS Los Perros del Mal (Daga & Psicosis) VS Los Mamitos (Mr. E & Sexy B) (AAA World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
1966 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Monster Pain & Matt Morgan & Jeff Jarrett VS Los Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (AAA VS TNA y WWL)
1967 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Heavy Metal VS Texano Jr. (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
1968 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Blue Demon Jr. VS El Mesías (AAA Latin American Championship)
1969 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Dr. Wagner Jr. & Electroshock & La Parka & Octagon VS Canek & Masacara Ario 2000 & Universo 2000 & Villano IV
1970 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo VS Cibernetico (2 out of 3 falls/Hair VS Hair match)

9-27-2014

matches 1978-1980 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

1971 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1972 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Cesaro VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1973 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1974 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Mark Henry VS Rusev
1975 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1976 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1977 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) John Cena VS Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)
1978 (ROH TV) Micheal Bennett VS ACH VS Silas Young VS BJ Whitmer
1979 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Rodderick Strong) VS Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens)
1980 (ROH TV) Caprice Coleman VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

9-28-2014

1981 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Ali Shabazz
1982 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shane Smalls VS Krash
1983 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-29-2014

1984 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1985 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Rosa Mendes
1986 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas
1987 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Eva Marie & Cameron (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1988 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
1989 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
1990 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Damien Mizdow
1991 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose & John Cena VS The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton)

9-30-2014

1992 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert VS Christian & Test
1993 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
1994 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy (Special referee match/Special Ref = Lita)
1995 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Jacqueline VS Trish Stratus (WWF Women's Championship)
1996 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Dudley Boyz VS Kane & Big Show (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
1997 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Rob Van Dam VS Undertaker (WWF Hardcore Championship)
1998 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Kurt Angle VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
1999 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS The Rock (World Championship)
2000 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS Stone Cold Steve Asutin (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2001 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Benoit VS "Mean" Mike Enos
2002 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Fit Finlay VS Van Hammer
2003 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Norman Smiley VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
2004 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Wrath
2005 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Lex Luger VS Konnan
2006 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Jericho VS Perry Saturn (Loser must wear a dress for 90 days0
2007 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera VS Pyschosis VS Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
2008 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Ric & David Flair VS Barry Windham & Curt Henning
2009 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Goldberg VS Scott Hall (Ladder/Taser match)
2010 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Rey Mysterio VS Matt Hardy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2011 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Big Show & A-Train VS Undertaker & Nathan Jones
2012 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Trish Stratus VS Jazz & Victoria (WWE Women's Championship)
2013 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) VS Chris Benoit & Ryno VS Los Guerreros (Eddie & Chavo) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2014 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels
2015 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Booker T VS Triple H (World Heavyweight Championship)
2016 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Hulk Hogan VS Vince McMahon ("The Battle In Seattle" Street Fight)
2017 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) The Rock Vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
2018 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Brock Lesnar VS Kurt Angle (WWE Championship)

10-1-2014

2019 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Chris Jericho & Christian VS Booker T & Goldust (World Tag Team Championship)
2020 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Ric Flair
2021 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Dawn Marie VS Torrie Wilson
2022 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Tajiri VS Jamie Noble (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2023 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kane VS Triple H (World Heavyweight + IC unifacation Championship Match)
2024 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2025 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
2026 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Undertaker VS Brock Lesnar (Hell In A Cell/WWE championship)
2027 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
2028 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Eric Young
2029 (TNA Impact) Manik VS Shark Boy
2030 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Mr. Anderson
2031 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)

10-2-2014

2032 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Spike & Tazz VS Dudley Boyz (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
2033 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2034 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Trish Stratus VS Jazz (WWF Women's Championship/Special referee match/Special Ref = Jacqueline)
2035 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Ric Flair VS Vince McMahon (Streetfight)
2036 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) The Rock VS Chris Jericho (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2037 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) 2002 Royal Rumble
2038 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Big Show & Spike VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS (WCW) Lance Storm & The Hurricane VS (WWF) Hardy Boyz (Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2039 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Perry Saturn VS (WCW) Raven
2040 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) KroniK (Brian Adams and Bryan Clark) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
2041 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS Chris Jericho (WWF) (WWF Hardcore Championship)
2042 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) Edge VS Christian (WWF IC Championship)
2043 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rhyno VS (WWF) Tajiri (WCW US Championship)
2044 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T & Shane McMahon (WCW Championship/2 on 1 Handicap Match)
2045 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)

10-3-2014

2046 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jeff Hardy & Bubba Ray Dudley & Spike Dudley VS 3-Minute Warning (Rosey & Jamal) & Rico (Tables Match)
2047 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jamie Noble VS Billy Kidman (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2048 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship/Harcore Match)
2049 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Big Show (WWE Championship)
2050 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Los Guerreros (Eddie and Chavo Guerrero) VS Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2051 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Triple H VS Chris Jericho VS Booker T VS Kane VS Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match)
2052 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
2053 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Naomi
2054 (WWE Smackdown) Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2055 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
2056 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton) VS John Cena & Dean Ambrose

10-4-2014

matches 2065-206 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

2057 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Lance Storm VS (WWF) Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2058 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) & Spike Dudley VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) & (WCW) Test
2059 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) X-Pac VS Tajiri (WCW Cruiserweight Championship VS WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
2060 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Chris Jericho VS (ECW) Ryhno
2061 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS (WWF) Jeff Hardy (WWF Hardcore Championship ladder Match)
2062 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon (WWF Tag Team Championship VS WCW Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
2063 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
2064 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T (WCW Championship)
2065 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Adam Cole
2066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH World Championship)

10-6-2014

2067 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2068 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Mark Henry
2069 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Summer Rae
2070 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Tyson Kidd
2071 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Mini-Gator (Hornswoggle)
2072 (WWE RAW) Paige & Alicia Fox VS AJ Lee & Emma
2073 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Sheamus
2074 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS The Authority (Randy Orton & Kane & Seth Rollins) (3 on 1 Handicap Match)

10-8-2014

2075 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Eli Everfly
2076 (CWFH) Grappler 3 VS Matthew Scott
2077 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
2078 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Joey Ryan
2079 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Taryn Terell VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Championship #1 contenders match)
2080 (TNA Impact) Revolution (James Storm & The Great Sanada) VS Low Ki & Tigre Uno
2081 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Bram (No DQ Match)
2082 (TNA Impact) Bobby Rude VS MVP & Kenny King (2 on 1 Handicap elimination match)
2083 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (Final match in World Tag Team Championship series/Full Metal Mayhem)

10-10-2014

2084 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose VS Kane
2085 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2086 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins
2087 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Dolph Ziggler
2088 (WWE Smackdown) Team Teddy (Mark Henry & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & El Torito & Jack Swagger) VS Team Johnny (Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) & Hornswoggle & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Bo Dallas & Damien Mizdow & The Miz)
2089 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins

10-11-2014

2090 (ROH TV) RD Evans & Moose VS Bloodbound Warriors (Red Scorpion & Grey Wolf)
2091 (ROH TV) 20 Man Honor Rumble

10-12-2014

2092 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Trent Bashem
2093 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Kerry Awful
2094 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)


Grand total so far 2094


----------



## RKing85

middle of month update

CHIKARA - 7 matches (Ultramantis/Ophidian, Throwbacks/Cabana+Peck, Akuma/Icarus, Handicap, Hallowicked/Donst, 10-man tag, Bucks/FIST)

Andre the Giant dvd - 10 matches (Andre/Rex, Battle Royal, Handicap, Handicap, Andre/Gorilla, Andre+Snuka/Samoans, Andre/Superstar, Andre+Jones/Patera+Studd, Andre/Patera, Andre/Studd)

Survivor Series 06 - 7 matches (Elimination Match, Chavo/Benoit, Lita/James, Elimination Match, Undertaker/Kennedy, Elimination Match, Booker/Batista)

ROH Year 2 - 18 matches (Joe/Danielson, 3-way, Xavier/London, Daniels+Xavier/Red+Styles, LowKi/Fleisch, Xavier/Joe, Danielson/London, London/Daniels, Styles/London, Joe/Muff, Homicide/Acid, Joe/London, Punk/Styles, Punk/Carino, Scramble, Briscoes/Daniels+Moff, Walters/Xavier, Styles/Hayashi)

First half of October - 42 matches
Year to date total - 554 matches


----------



## XxTalonxX

My list so far for this year



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri (WWE Tag Team Championship)
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

8-1-2014

1697 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1698 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1699 (WWE Smackdown) Rosa Mendes VS AJ Lee
1700 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Seth Rolins VS Dean Ambrose (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1701 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Diego
1702 (WWE Smackdown) Albert Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1703 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Chris Jericho

8-2-2014

1704 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Matt Taven VS Romantic Touch VS Jay Lethal VS Cedric Alexander (Golden Gauntlet)

8-3-2014

1705 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Jocephus Brody
1706 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Michael Steel VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1707 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Drew Haskins
1708 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Crash & Burn (JW Murdock & Josh Crowe) VS Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

8-4-2014

1709 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Kane (Last Man Standing match)
1710 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Mark Henry
1711 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio
1712 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1713 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1714 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1715 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho vS Luke Harper
1716 (WWE RAW) Diego VS Fandango
1717 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1718 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Heath Slater

8-6-2014

1719 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1720 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1721 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1722 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Pinky
1723 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea

8-7-2014

1724 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1725 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion VS Mr. Anderson & Gunner & Samuel Shaw
1726 (TNA Impact) Team Bully Ray (Bully Ray & Devon & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow) VS Team EC III (EC III & Rhino & Gene Snitsky & Ryklon)
1727 (TNA Impact) Sanada VS Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)

8-8-2014

1728 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Mark Henry & Big Show
1729 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Mr. Border Patrol (Damien Sandow)
1730 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1731 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Natalya
1732 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Rusev
1733 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Randy Orton

8-9-2014

1734 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Adam Cole
1735 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Tammaso Ciampa
1736 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-10-2014

1737 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zane Stevens VS Blue Tiger
1738 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA TV Championship)
1739 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Drew Haskins
1740 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Hammerjack
1741 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

8-11-2014

1742 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1743 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1744 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1745 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1746 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Dolph Ziggler
1747 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

8-13-2014

1748 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
1749 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1750 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello) VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1751 (CWFH) Worldwind Gentlemen (Remy Marcel & Jack Manley) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1752 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

8-14-2014

1753 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS Homicide VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS DJ Z VS Low Ki (Elimination Scramble Match)
1754 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1755 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Velvet Sky VS Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1756 (TNA Impact) Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young & Austin Aries & Bobby Roode
1757 (TNA Impact) The Dudleys (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) (TLC Match)

8-15-2014

1758 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
1759 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Dolph Ziggler
1760 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Luke Harper
1761 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1762 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1763 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1764 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-16-2014

1765 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS ACH
1766 (ROH TV) Steve Corino VS Kevin Steen

8-17-2014

1767 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Lighnting Bolt Kid
1768 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Blue Tiger
1769 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS John Hoodrich
1770 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1771 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Hammerjack & Jeremiah Plunkett

8-18-2014

1772 (WWE RAW) The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) VS Big Show & Mark Henry
1773 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1774 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1775 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1776 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Randy Orton VS Sheamus & RVD & Roman Reigns
1777 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Goldust & Stardust
1778 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

8-20-2014

1779 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Bram VS Abyss (Stairway To Janice Match)
1780 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)
1781 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (I Quit Match)
1782 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Angelina Love VS Gail Kim (Last Knockout Standing/Knockouts Championship)
1783 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Austin Aries VS Eric Young VS Gunner VS Magnus VS James Storm VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Championship #1 Contenders Six Sides Of Steel cage Match)

8-22-2014

1784 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
1785 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1786 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS RVD
1787 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Paige
1788 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust & Stardust VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1789 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-23-2014

1790 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Tammaso Ciampa
1791 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Moose
1792 (ROH TV) ACH VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

8-24-2014

1793 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1794 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) 2 Tuff Tony VS Hammerjack
1795 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Luke Gallows VS Paul Lee
1796 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Lightning Bolt Kid
1797 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Lou Marconi (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

8-25-2014

1798 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack Swagger
1799 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro (US Championship #1 Contenders Match)
1800 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1801 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1802 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz
1803 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane & Seth Rollins (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1804 (WWE RAW) Slater & Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1805 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1806 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt
1807 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Big Show & Mark Henry VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-26-2014

1808 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze) & Slim J VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) & Jeremy V
1809 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Cru Jones VS Todd Sexton
1810 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Rick Michaels & Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) & Bart Sawyer VS Tank & Dustin Timberlake & Scottie Wrenn & Caprice Coleman (Ultimate Survival 8 man Elimination Match)
1811 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1812 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1813 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
1814 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1815 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
1816 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
1817 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
1818 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

8-27-2014

1819 (CFWH) Ridiculously Bigg (El Ridiculoso & Biggie Bigg) VS The Family Stone (Leo Blaze & Othello)
1820 (CWFH) Saxton Huxley VS Tito Escondito
1821 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1822 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Hobo
1823 (CWFH) Vermin (Johhny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Ryan Taylor) VS Joey Ryan & Peter Avalon & Mikey O'Shea
1824 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Tommy Dreamer (New York City Streetfight)
1825 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
1826 (TNA Impact) Homicide & DJ Z & Manik VS Low Ki & Crazzy Steve & Tigre Uno
1827 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino
1828 (TNA Impact) The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries
1829 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (1st match in World Tag Team Championship series)

8-29-2014

1830 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt
1831 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1832 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Emma
1833 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Submission Match)
1834 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1835 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1836 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-30-2014

1837 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1838 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas) VS RD Evans & Moose
1839 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-31-2014

1840 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Eve (formerly known as Abriella)
1841 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS The Spiral
1842 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1843 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali shabazz & Shawn Hoodrich VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-1-2014

1844 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro & The Miz
1845 (WWE RAW) Naomi & Layla & Summer Rae VS Rosa Mendes & Eva Marie & Cameron
1846 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1847 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Curtis Axel
1848 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Titus O'Neil
1849 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Zach Ryder
1850 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Goldust
1851 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Randy Orton)

9-3-2014

1852 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1853 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Omar Asif
1854 (CWFH) The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian) VS Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello)
1855 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor VS Willie Mack (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1856 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Taryn Terrell (Knockouts Championship)
1857 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw & Gunner VS Magnus & Bram
1858 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1859 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS Homicde VS Low Ki (X Divison #1 Contender's Match)
1860 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Rhino
1861 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Bobby Lashley

9-5-2014

1862 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1863 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Heath Slater
1864 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS Paige
1865 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Zach Ryder
1866 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins & Kane & Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho & Big Show & Mark Henry

9-7-2014

1867 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1868 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1869 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

9-8-2014

1870 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Caprice Coleman & Watanabe
1871 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Brian Kendrick
1872 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1873 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1874 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Rosa VS AJ Lee & Paige
1875 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Seth Rollins
1876 (WWE RAW) Adrain Neville & Sami Zayn VS Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1877 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1878 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1879 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns (SummerSlam Rematch)

9-10-2014

1880 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1881 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Mikey O'Shea
1882 (CWFH) Eli Everfly & Omar Asif VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1883 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1884 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship/Dumpster Match)
1885 (TNA Impact) Chris Melendez VS DJ Z
1886 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Bobby Roode & Eric Young VS Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley
1887 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Velevt Sky VS The Menagnerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve & Rebel)
1888 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino (New York City Streetfight)
1889 (TNA Impact) James Storm & The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries & Tajiri
1890 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (2nd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Table Match)

9-12-2014

1891 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1892 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Justin Gabriel
1893 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
1894 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1895 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Randy Orton)

9-13-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1896 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS AJ Styles
1897 (ROH TV) Adam Pearce VS Tadarius Thomas
1898 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

9-14-2014

1899 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) PG-13 (Wolfie D & JC Ice) VS Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Scott Steiner)
1900 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Tank Abbott VS La Parka
1901 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Norman Smiley VS Fit Finlay (WCW Hardcore Championship)
1902 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Harris Brothers (Ron & Don) VS Curt Henning (2 on Handicap Match)
1903 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Meastro VS Bam Bam Bigelow
1904 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) The Filthy Animals (Kidman & Konnan) & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asia)
1905 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Kevin Nash VS The Wall
1906 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Chris Benoit VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
1907 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Blue Tiger
1908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-15-2014

1910 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Kane
1911 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1912 (WWE RAW) Paige & Nikki Bella VS Brie Bella & AJ Lee
1913 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt
1914 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus VS Cesaro & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
1915 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Naomi
1916 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1917 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins

9-17-2014

1918 (CWFH) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
1919 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
1920 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1921 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
1922 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1923 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Knockout Battle Royal
1924 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Kenny King VS Chris Melendez
1925 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Homicide VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
1926 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (3rd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Ladders Match)
1927 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bram VS Gunner
1928 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

9-19-2014

1929 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1930 (WWE Smackdown) Doplh Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Cesaro
1931 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater VS Adam Rose
1932 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Big Show VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1933 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Nikki Bella
1934 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1935 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

9-20-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1936 (ROH TV) The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Micheal Bennett) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
1937 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Micheal Elgin (ROH World Championship)

9-22-2014

1938 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1939 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Jack Swagger
1940 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
1941 (WWE RAW) Deam Ambrose VS Kane
1942 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro
1943 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Rusev
1944 (WWE RAW) SlaterGator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Adam Rose & The Bunny
1945 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
1946 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS John Cena

9-24-2014

1947 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Jarrod Vargas
1948 (CWFH) Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1949 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Mikey O'Shea
1950 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship/2 out of 3 falls match)
1951 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Low Ki
1952 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Tajiri
1953 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Knux
1954 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Mr. Anderson
1955 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samuel Shaw
1956 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP VS Abyss VS Tajiri VS Mr. Anderson (New York City Gold Rush)

9-26-2014

1957 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Dean Ambrose
1958 (WWE Smackdown) Ic Championship #1 Contenders Battle Royal
1959 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1960 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1961 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1962 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Big Show
1963 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mamba & Mini Abismo ***** & Taya & Silver Kain VS Dinastia & Faby Apache & Pimpinela Esuarlata & El Elegido (Relevos Atomicos De Locura)
1964 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Chessman VS Heavy Metal (Primer Retador Por El Mgacampeoanto)
1965 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mexican Powers (Crazy Boy & Joe Lider) VS Drago & Fenix VS Angelico & Jack Evans VS Los Perros del Mal (Daga & Psicosis) VS Los Mamitos (Mr. E & Sexy B) (AAA World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
1966 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Monster Pain & Matt Morgan & Jeff Jarrett VS Los Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (AAA VS TNA y WWL)
1967 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Heavy Metal VS Texano Jr. (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
1968 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Blue Demon Jr. VS El Mesías (AAA Latin American Championship)
1969 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Dr. Wagner Jr. & Electroshock & La Parka & Octagon VS Canek & Masacara Ario 2000 & Universo 2000 & Villano IV
1970 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo VS Cibernetico (2 out of 3 falls/Hair VS Hair match)

9-27-2014

matches 1978-1980 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

1971 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1972 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Cesaro VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1973 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1974 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Mark Henry VS Rusev
1975 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1976 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1977 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) John Cena VS Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)
1978 (ROH TV) Micheal Bennett VS ACH VS Silas Young VS BJ Whitmer
1979 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Rodderick Strong) VS Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens)
1980 (ROH TV) Caprice Coleman VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

9-28-2014

1981 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Ali Shabazz
1982 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shane Smalls VS Krash
1983 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-29-2014

1984 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1985 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Rosa Mendes
1986 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas
1987 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Eva Marie & Cameron (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1988 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
1989 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
1990 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Damien Mizdow
1991 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose & John Cena VS The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton)

9-30-2014

1992 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert VS Christian & Test
1993 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
1994 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy (Special referee match/Special Ref = Lita)
1995 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Jacqueline VS Trish Stratus (WWF Women's Championship)
1996 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Dudley Boyz VS Kane & Big Show (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
1997 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Rob Van Dam VS Undertaker (WWF Hardcore Championship)
1998 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Kurt Angle VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
1999 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS The Rock (World Championship)
2000 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS Stone Cold Steve Asutin (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2001 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Benoit VS "Mean" Mike Enos
2002 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Fit Finlay VS Van Hammer
2003 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Norman Smiley VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
2004 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Wrath
2005 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Lex Luger VS Konnan
2006 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Jericho VS Perry Saturn (Loser must wear a dress for 90 days0
2007 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera VS Pyschosis VS Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
2008 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Ric & David Flair VS Barry Windham & Curt Henning
2009 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Goldberg VS Scott Hall (Ladder/Taser match)
2010 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Rey Mysterio VS Matt Hardy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2011 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Big Show & A-Train VS Undertaker & Nathan Jones
2012 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Trish Stratus VS Jazz & Victoria (WWE Women's Championship)
2013 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) VS Chris Benoit & Ryno VS Los Guerreros (Eddie & Chavo) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2014 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels
2015 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Booker T VS Triple H (World Heavyweight Championship)
2016 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Hulk Hogan VS Vince McMahon ("The Battle In Seattle" Street Fight)
2017 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) The Rock Vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
2018 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Brock Lesnar VS Kurt Angle (WWE Championship)

10-1-2014

2019 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Chris Jericho & Christian VS Booker T & Goldust (World Tag Team Championship)
2020 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Ric Flair
2021 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Dawn Marie VS Torrie Wilson
2022 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Tajiri VS Jamie Noble (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2023 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kane VS Triple H (World Heavyweight + IC unifacation Championship Match)
2024 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2025 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
2026 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Undertaker VS Brock Lesnar (Hell In A Cell/WWE championship)
2027 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
2028 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Eric Young
2029 (TNA Impact) Manik VS Shark Boy
2030 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Mr. Anderson
2031 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)

10-2-2014

2032 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Spike & Tazz VS Dudley Boyz (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
2033 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2034 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Trish Stratus VS Jazz (WWF Women's Championship/Special referee match/Special Ref = Jacqueline)
2035 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Ric Flair VS Vince McMahon (Streetfight)
2036 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) The Rock VS Chris Jericho (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2037 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) 2002 Royal Rumble
2038 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Big Show & Spike VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS (WCW) Lance Storm & The Hurricane VS (WWF) Hardy Boyz (Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2039 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Perry Saturn VS (WCW) Raven
2040 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) KroniK (Brian Adams and Bryan Clark) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
2041 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS Chris Jericho (WWF) (WWF Hardcore Championship)
2042 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) Edge VS Christian (WWF IC Championship)
2043 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rhyno VS (WWF) Tajiri (WCW US Championship)
2044 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T & Shane McMahon (WCW Championship/2 on 1 Handicap Match)
2045 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)

10-3-2014

2046 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jeff Hardy & Bubba Ray Dudley & Spike Dudley VS 3-Minute Warning (Rosey & Jamal) & Rico (Tables Match)
2047 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jamie Noble VS Billy Kidman (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2048 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship/Harcore Match)
2049 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Big Show (WWE Championship)
2050 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Los Guerreros (Eddie and Chavo Guerrero) VS Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2051 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Triple H VS Chris Jericho VS Booker T VS Kane VS Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match)
2052 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
2053 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Naomi
2054 (WWE Smackdown) Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2055 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
2056 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton) VS John Cena & Dean Ambrose

10-4-2014

matches 2065-206 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

2057 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Lance Storm VS (WWF) Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2058 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) & Spike Dudley VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) & (WCW) Test
2059 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) X-Pac VS Tajiri (WCW Cruiserweight Championship VS WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
2060 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Chris Jericho VS (ECW) Ryhno
2061 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS (WWF) Jeff Hardy (WWF Hardcore Championship ladder Match)
2062 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon (WWF Tag Team Championship VS WCW Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
2063 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
2064 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T (WCW Championship)
2065 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Adam Cole
2066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH World Championship)

10-6-2014

2067 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2068 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Mark Henry
2069 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Summer Rae
2070 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Tyson Kidd
2071 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Mini-Gator (Hornswoggle)
2072 (WWE RAW) Paige & Alicia Fox VS AJ Lee & Emma
2073 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Sheamus
2074 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS The Authority (Randy Orton & Kane & Seth Rollins) (3 on 1 Handicap Match)

10-8-2014

2075 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Eli Everfly
2076 (CWFH) Grappler 3 VS Matthew Scott
2077 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
2078 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Joey Ryan
2079 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Taryn Terell VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Championship #1 contenders match)
2080 (TNA Impact) Revolution (James Storm & The Great Sanada) VS Low Ki & Tigre Uno
2081 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Bram (No DQ Match)
2082 (TNA Impact) Bobby Rude VS MVP & Kenny King (2 on 1 Handicap elimination match)
2083 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (Final match in World Tag Team Championship series/Full Metal Mayhem)

10-10-2014

2084 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose VS Kane
2085 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2086 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins
2087 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Dolph Ziggler
2088 (WWE Smackdown) Team Teddy (Mark Henry & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & El Torito & Jack Swagger) VS Team Johnny (Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) & Hornswoggle & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Bo Dallas & Damien Mizdow & The Miz)
2089 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins

10-11-2014

2090 (ROH TV) RD Evans & Moose VS Bloodbound Warriors (Red Scorpion & Grey Wolf)
2091 (ROH TV) 20 Man Honor Rumble

10-12-2014

2092 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Trent Bashem
2093 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Kerry Awful
2094 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

10-13-2014

2095 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Dean Ambrose VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2096 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Layla VS Paige & Alicia Fox
2097 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Randy Orton
2098 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
2099 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Big Show
2100 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
2101 (WWE RAW) Cameron & Nikki Bella & Summer Rae VS Brie Bella & Natalya & Naomi
2102 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Dean Ambrose (No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match)

10-15-2014

2103 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste
2104 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ian Sutton
2105 (CWFH) Hobo VS Biajio Crazenzo
2106 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Sgt. Major
2107 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
2108 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)
2109 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Matt Hardy
2110 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love & BroMans (DJ Z & Jesse Godderz) VS The Managerie (Rebel & Kunx & Crazzy Steve)
2111 (TNA Impact) Tyrus VS Shark Boy
2112 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Jeff Hardy VS Austin Aries VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship #1 contenders Elimination Match)

10-17-2014

2113 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
2114 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS AJ Lee
2115 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The Miz & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
2116 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Nikki Bella
2117 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane
2118 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Charlotte VS Bayley (NXT Women's Championship)
2119 (WWE NXT 5-8-2014) 20 Man NXT Championship #1 Contender's Battle Royal

10-18-2014

2120 (WWE NXT 7-17-2014) Sami Zayn VS Tyson Kidd

10-19-2014

2121 (WCW Main Event 4-28-1991) El Gigante & Sting & Flyin Brian VS Four Horsemen (Ric Flair & Barry Windham & Arn Anderson)
2122 (WCW Beach Blast 92) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS "Ravishing" Rick Rude (30 Min Ironman Match)
2123 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Adrian Neville VS Tyson Kidd VS Tyler Breeze VS Sami Zayn (NXT Championship Fatal 4 Way)
2124 (WWE NXT 10-2-2014) Adrian Neville VS Tyson Kidd (Last Chance NXT Championship match)
2125 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Sami Zayn VS Titus O'Neil
2126 (WWE NXT 10-2-2014) Charlotte VS Bayley (NXT Women's Championship)
2127 (WWE NXT 9-18-2014) Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn VS Titus O'Neil & Tyson Kidd
2128 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Hideo Itami VS Viktor
2129 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Becky Lych VS Sasha Banks

10-20-2014

2130 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Hanson
2131 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Damien Mizdow
2132 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2133 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Big E
2134 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Summer Rae
2135 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
2136 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Dean Ambrose VS The Authority (Randy Orton & Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 3 Handicap Streetfight)

10-21-2014

2137(IPW:UK) Zack Sabre Jr. VS "Party" Marty Scrull

10-22-2014

2138 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS BroMans (DJ Z & Jessie Godderz)
2139 (TNA Impact) Low Ki & Samoa Joe VS Samuel Shaw & Gunner
2140 (TNA iMPACT) Bram VS Devon (Hardcore Match)
2141 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson & Chris Melendez VS Kenny King & MVP
2142 (TNA Impact) EC3 & Tyrus VS Eric Young & Rockstar Spud

10-24-2014

2143 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
2144 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS AJ Lee
2145 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
2146 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron & Nikki Bella & Summer Rae VS Natalya & Naomi & Brie Bella
2147 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Mark Henry VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Bo Dallas

10-25-2014

2148 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH Tag Team Championship)
2149 (ROH TV) Will Ferrara VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
2150 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe (ROH World Championship)

10-26-2014

2151 (WWE Hell In A Cell 2014 kickoff match) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas

10-27-2014

2152 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Big Show & Mark Henry (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2153 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2154 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2155 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Ryback
2156 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Naomi
2157 (WWE RAW) Kane VS Dolph Ziggler
2158 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins


Grand total so far 2158


----------



## RKing85

second half of October update

BOLA 2014 Night 1 - 8 matches (Perkins/Fish, Strong/Busik, Elgin/Ciampa, Tag 3 Way, Lee/Alexander, Styles/Myers, O'Reilly/Gulak, 6-man tag)

BOLA 2014 Night 2 - 8 matches (LeRae/Swann, Gargano/Taylor, Ricochet/Sabin, Busik + Gulak/RedDragon, Hero/Sydal, Cole/Sabre, ACH/Omega, Daniels + Kaz/Young Bucks)

BOLA 2014 Night 3 - 11 matches (Gargano/LeRae, Ricochet/Perkins, Elgin/Lee, Omega/Sydal, Strong/Styles, Sabin/O'Reilly, 6-man tag, Lee/Gargano, Ricochet/Omega, 10-man tag, 3-way final)

Hell in a Cell - 8 matches (Ziggler/Cesaro, Bella/Bella, Usos/Dusts, Orton/Cena, Miz/Sheamus, Show/Rusev, Paige/AJ, Rollins/Ambrose)

total for second half of October - 35 matches
year to date total - 589 total


----------



## smitlick

3083 for myself 



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/2/13
1120. Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 27/2/13
1121. Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 6/3/13
1122. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 13/3/13
1123. Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 20/3/13
1124. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 27/3/13
1125. Kane vs Antonio Cesaro
1126. The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 3/4/13
1127. The Miz vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 10/4/13
1128. Tons of Funk & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield
1129. Jack Swagger vs Yoshi Tatsu
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 5
1130. Delfin vs Caras
1131. Sasuke vs Caras
1132. Sasuke vs Caras
1133. Delfin vs Pantera
1134. Sasuke/Lee vs Delfin/Naniwa
1135. Mask vs Michinoku
1136. Sasuke/Kendo/Shimoda vs Delfin/Naniwa/Hasegawa
1137. Jay vs Sasuke
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
1138. Steen vs Taylor
1139. Ciampa vs Cage
1140. Gargano vs Mack
1141. Fox vs Strong
1142. Younger vs Ryan
1143. ACH vs Nese
1144. O'Reilly vs Trent?
1145. Elgin vs Swann
1146. Cole/Bucks vs Hooligans/Perkins
1995 Yearbook Disc 13
1147. Hart vs DBS
1148. RVD vs Kroffat
1149. Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue
1150. Aguayo/Konnan/Parka/Octagon vs Pentagon/Caras/Estrada/Ano
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 6
1151. Sasuke/Zebra vs Naniwa/Pogo
1152. Sasuke/Mask/Nakajima vs Boy/Sato/Shiryu
1153. Pantera vs Delfin
1154. Sasuke/Mask/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1155. Shiryu vs Sasuke
1156. Teioh/Shiryu vs Michinoku/Funaki
1157. Togo vs Collins
1158. Michinoku vs Tanaka
1159. Saint vs Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 14
1160. Hashimoto/Hirata vs Chono/Tenzan
1161. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera
1162. Han vs Yammamoto
1163. Anjoh vs Sano
1164. Winners vs Marabunta
1165. Octagoncito/Sagrada/Tororito/Munequito vs Espectrico/Espectrito II/Parkita/Guerrera
1166. Parka/Octagon/Misterio Jr/Santo vs Pentagon/Panther/Psicosis/Guerrera
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2
1167. Younger vs Cage
1168. Gargano vs Steen
1169. Elgin vs Strong
1170. ACH vs O'Reilly
1171. B-Boy/Mack/Ciampa vs Best Friends
1172. Gargano vs Elgin
1173. Younger vs O'Reilly
1174. Bucks/Cole vs Fox/Swann/LeRae
1175. O'Reilly vs Elgin
Michinoku Pro Disc 7
1176. Sasuke vs Shiryu
1177. Liger/Hamada/Naniwa vs Togo/Michinoku/Funaki
1178. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin
1179. Casas vs Sasuke
1180. Togo/Shiryu/Funaki/Collins vs Hamada/Delfin/Astro/Otsuka
1181. Mask vs Teioh
1182. Michinoku/Togo/Teioh/Funaki vs Delfin/Mask/Naniwa/Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 15
1183. King vs Dantes
1184. Tiger vs Kanemoto
1185. Lawler vs Hart
1186. Toyota vs Kong
1187. Hayabusa vs Oya
1188. Misawa/Kobashi/Asako vs Kawada/Taue/Honda
PWX Funny Draws Money
1189. Everett vs Lude
1190. Melissa vs Yim
1191. Cabana vs Riley
1192. Ryan vs Manning
1193. Konley vs Striker
PWX Us vs The World
1194. Striker vs Page
1195. Melissa vs Yim
1196. Cabana vs Ryan
Michinoku Pro Disc 8
1197. Saint vs Hoshikawa
1198. Shinzaki vs Hayabusa
1199. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Hamada/Yakushiji
1200. Togo/Teioh vs Delfin/Santo
1201. Togo/Teioh/Michinoku/Funaki/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin/Mask/Hamada/Naniwa
1202. Shinzaki vs Michinoku
1203. Sasuke/Hamada/Naniwa/Yakushiji vs Togo/Teioh/Funaki/Shiryu
1204. Michinoku vs Delfin
WWE NXT 17/10/13
1205. The Ascension vs Neville/Graves
1206. Paige/Emma vs BFFs
1207. Zayn vs Dallas
WWE Main Event 17/4/13
1208. Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Main Event 24/4/13
1209. Gauntlet Match
WWE NXT 24/10/13
1210. Emma vs Sasha Banks
1211. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 31/10/13
1212. Paige vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 7/11/13
1213. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 14/11/13
1214. Bayley/Charlotte vs The BFFs
1215. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
BATTLEWAR 12
1216. Radioactive Wave vs 3.0
1217. Buxx Belmar vs Mike Bailey
1218. The Rock N Roid Express vs TDT
1219. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
Wrestling Spectacular 2
1220. Gene Snitsky vs Michael Tarver
1221. Tommy Dreamer & Rudeboy Riley vs X-Pac & Logan Black
1222. Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita
1223. Luke Gallows vs Matt Morgan
1224. Angelina Love vs Mickie James
Michinoku Pro Disc 9
1225. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada (1/14/1997)
1226. Dick Togo vs. Yakushiji (3/1/1997)
1227. El Gran Hamada vs. Funaki (3/1/1997)
1228. Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke (3/1/1997)
1229. Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku (3/1/1997)
1230. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Motegi vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada/Gran Naniwa/Yakushiji (3/16/1997)
1231. Tiger Mask/Hayabusa/Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Super Boy 
Michinoku Pro Disc 10
1232. Great Sasuke vs. Funaki (5/11/1997)
1233. Shinzaki/El Gran Hamada vs. Great Sasuke/Tiger Mask (6/22/1997)
1234. Great Sasuke vs. Super Boy (8/24/1997)
1235. Dick Togo vs. Great Sasuke (8/31/1997)
1236. TAKA Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask (9/23/1997)
Michinoku Pro Disc 11
1237. Undertaker vs. Hakushi (10/10/1997)
1238. Super Delfin/Hoshikawa/Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Funaki (10/10/1997)
1239. Great Sasuke vs. TAKA Michinoku (10/10/1997)
1240. Mens Teoh/Funaki vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin (11/2/1997)
1241. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin vs. Mens Teoh/Funaki (11/9/1997)
1242. Super Delfin/Genjin/Kozumi vs. Great Sasuke/Yakushiji/Fukuoka (12/1/1997)
1243. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke/Solar I (12/7/1997)
1995 Yearbook Disc 16
1244. Misterio Jr/Octagon/Muneco vs Psicosis/Guerrera/Panther
1245. Munequito vs Espectrito
1246. Santo/Misterio Jr/Parka/Octagon vs Fuerza/Estrada/Pentagon/Psicosis
1247. Jericho vs Dragon
1248. Kakihara/Kanehara vs Anjoh/Takayama
WWE NXT 21/11/13
1249. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1250. Aiden English vs Adrian Neville
1251. Leo Kruger vs Sami Zayn
WWE Main Event 1/5/13
1252. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/5/13
1253. Antonio Cesaro vs Randy Orton
Michinoku Pro Disc 12
1254. Dos Caras vs Tiger Mask
1255. Sasuke/Delfin/Tiger vs Caras/Hamada/Solar I
1256. TAKA Michinoku vs Funaki
1257. Togo/Teioh vs Sasuke/Delfin
1258. Mens Teioh vs Funaki
1259. Togo/Funaki/Super vs Sasuke/Hamada/Tiger
1260. Shinzaki/Hayabusa vs Kanemura/Gannosuke
Best of WCW Cruiserweights Set Disc 1
1261. Juvi vs Psicosis
1262. Booker vs Malenko
1263. Jericho vs Ultimo
1264. Magnum/Nobunaga vs Public Enemy
1265. Suwa vs Juvi
1266. Jericho vs Ultimo
1267. Doc Dean vs Hayashi
1268. Finley vs Bret
1269. Mysterio vs Malenko
1270. Lizmark vs Ultimo
1271. Psicosis vs Eddie
1272. Juvi vs Mysterio
1273. Parka/Dandy vs Calo/Ciclope
1274. Silver King vs Jericho
1275. Psicosis/Juvi vs Parka/Dandy
1276. Finley vs Benoit
1277. Jericho vs Houston
1278. Nobunaga vs Ultimo
1995 Yearbook Disc 17
1279. Sakuraba/Sano vs Malenko/Anjoh 
1280. Ozaki vs Kansai
1281. Michaels vs Jarrett
1282. Taue vs Kobashi
1283. Misawa vs Kawada
1284. Hart vs Hakushi
C*4/ISW Fighting Back 3 Wrestling With Cancer
1285. Lovely/**** vs Rukin/Hawke vs D'Milo/Eddy vs The Incredible Hunks
1286. Nyx/Bamboo vs Belmar/Jacques vs Iron/Skye vs Fury/Kraven
1287. Addy Starr vs Pinkie Sanchez
1288. Beef Wellington vs Twiggy
1289. Matt Cross vs Michael Von Payton
1290. Badd Boys vs Food Fighters
1291. Belmar vs Rukin vs Jacques vs Hawke
1292. Bailey/London vs Super Smash Brothers
1995 Yearbook Disc 18
1293. Hayabusa vs Gladiator
1294. Muto vs Koshinaka
Cruiserweights Disc 2
1295. Nagata vs Saturn
1296. Magnum vs Ultimo
1297. Eddie vs Konnan
1298. Juvi vs Jericho
1299. Flynn vs Finley
1300. Jericho vs Malenko
1301. Saito vs Ultimo
1302. Villano IV & V vs Juvi & Psicosis
1303. Malenko vs Horowitz
1304. Finley vs Eddie
1305. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1306. Eddie vs Juvi
1307. Jericho vs Rey Jr
1308. Juvi vs Psicosis
1309. Suwa vs Flynn
1310. Damien vs Chavo Jr
1995 Yearbook Disc 19
1311. Sasaki vs Hashimoto
1312. Muto vs Chono
1313. Hashimoto vs Tenzan
1314. Flair vs Muto
1315. Muto vs Hashimoto
Cruiserweights Disc 3
1316. Eddie vs Magnum
1317. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Lizmark
1318. Juvi vs Kidman
1319. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1320. Kanyon vs Lizmark
1321. Hennig vs Malenko
1322. Juvi vs Psicosis
1323. Kidman vs Psicosis
1324. Juvi vs Tokyo
1325. Jericho vs Chavo Jr
1326. Malenko vs Hayashi
1327. Hayashi vs Kourageous
1328. Jericho vs Wright
1329. Rey Jr vs Armstrong
1330. Hayashi vs Dinsmore
1331. Headbangers vs Pitbulls
1995 Yearbook Disc 20
1332. Fujiwara vs Taka
1333. Michaels vs Razor
1334. Aja Kong vs Kansai
1335. Inoue/Inoue vs Toyota/Hasegawa
1336. Hayabusa vs Oya
1337. Toyota vs Hokuto
WWE NXT 28/11/13
1338. Yoshi Tatsu vs Antonio Cesaro
1339. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1340. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 5/12/13
1341. Natalya vs Paige
1342. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 12/12/13
1343. Kassius Ohno vs Alexander Rusev
1344. Natalya & Bayley vs The BFFs
1345. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 19/12/13
1346. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro & Leo Kruger
1347. Paige vs Sasha Banks
1348. The Ascension vs The American Pitbulls
1349. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 26/12/13
1350. William Regal vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 15/5/13
1351. Seth Rollins vs Kane
WWE Main Event 22/5/13
1352. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E Langston
WWE Main Event 29/5/13
1353. Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 5/6/13
1354. Sheamus vs Antonio Cesaro
Cruiserweights Disc 4
1355. Juvi vs Kourageous
1356. Jericho vs Disco
1357. Hayashi vs Lane
1358. Juvi vs Kourageous
1359. Juvi vs Garza
1360. Juvi vs Silver King
1361. Finlay vs Brad Armstrong
1362. Hayashi vs Juvi
1363. Juvi vs Kidman
1364. Ultimo vs Rey Jr
1365. Saturn vs Psicosis
1366. Kidman vs Psicosis
1367. Psicosis vs Dragon
1368. Parka/Villano V/Ciclope vs Psicosis/Calo/Chavo Jr
1369. Jericho vs Iaukea
1370. Jericho vs Raven
Death of WCW Disc 1
1371. Hogan vs Sting
1372. Hogan vs Sting
1373. Traylor/Steiners vs Konnan/Norton/Bagwell
1374. Bret vs Flair
1375. Nash vs Traylor
1376. Outsiders vs Bloom/Enos
Death of WCW Disc 2
1377. Outsiders vs Steiners
1378. Sting vs Hogan
1379. Hogan/Nash vs Sting/Savage
1380. Giant/Savage/Sting vs Hogan/Outsiders
1381. Goldberg vs Renegade
Cruiserweights Disc 5
1382. Kidman vs Hayashi
1383. Kidman vs Lane
1384. Jericho vs Finlay
1385. LWO vs Chavo Jr/Lizmark/Parka/Ciclope
1386. Benoit/Malenko vs Wright/Disco
1387. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1388. Rey Jr vs Calo
1389. Jericho vs Kanyon
1390. Juvi vs Iaukea
1391. Jericho vs Psicosis
1392. Eddie vs Saturn
1393. Kidman vs Juvi
WWE Main Event 12/6/13
1394. The Miz vs Cody Rhodes
CZW High Stakes V
1395. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James
1396. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer
1397. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
1398. Beaver Boys vs Front
1399. Excellent/LuFisto vs Cherry/Parks
1400. Azrieal/Dickinson/OI4K vs Colon/Busick/Juicy Product
1401. Gulak vs Fox
WWE Main Event 19/6/13
1402. The Shield vs The Usos/Justin Gabriel
1403. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 26/6/13
1404. Dean Ambrose vs Christian
WWE Main Event 3/7/13
1405. Damien Sandow vs Christian
WWE Main Event 10/7/13
1406. Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 17/7/13
1407. Christian vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 24/7/13
1408. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
AAW Defining Moment 2013
1409. Cabana/Miller vs Lawrence/Crane
1410. ACH vs Rose
1411. KFM vs ZG
1412. Kingston vs Jacobs
1413. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
1414. Young vs Edwards
1415. Elgin vs Walker
1416. Hollister vs Cannon
Cruiserweights Disc 6
1417. Eddie vs Dean
1418. Kidman vs Chavo
1419. Jericho vs Eddie
1420. Eddie vs Saturn
1421. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1422. Dean vs Raven
1423. Kidman vs Jericho
1424. Rey Jr vs Dandy
1425. Juvi vs Hayashi
1426. Juvi vs Hayashi
1427. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1428. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1429. Kidman vs Chavo
1430. Eddie vs Raven
Cruiserweights Disc 7
1431. Kidman vs Juvi
1432. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1433. Bret vs Benoit
1434. Juvi vs Calo
1435. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1436. Benoit vs Smiley
1437. Kanyon vs Magnum
1438. Saturn vs Silver King
1439. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1440. Bret vs Dean
1441. Kidman vs Eddie
1442. Saturn vs Silver King
1443. Benoit vs Iaukea
1444. Kidman vs Eddie
Death of WCW Disc 3
1445. Savage vs Sting
1446. Goldberg vs Raven
1447. Hogan vs Savage
1448. Bagwell/Norton vs Rick Steiner/Luger
1449. The Outsiders vs Sting/Giant
Death of WCW Disc 4
1450. Luger/Nash vs Hogan/Giant
1451. Sting vs Giant
1452. Adams vs Giant
1453. DDP vs Savage
1454. Goldberg vs Hall
1455. Goldberg vs Hogan
Cruiserweights Disc 8
1456. Rey Jr vs Villano V
1457. Disco vs Silver King
1458. Benoit/Dean vs Scott/Steve Armstrong
1459. ***** Casas vs Dick Togo
1460. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1461. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1462. Benoit vs Kanyon
1463. Juvi/Eddie vs Kidman
1464. Eddie vs Villano V
1465. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1466. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1467. Disco vs Shiima
1468. Jericho vs Booker
WWE Main Event 31/7/13
1469. R-Truth vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 7/8/13
1470. The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos
WWE Main Event 14/8/13
1471. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 21/8/13
1472. The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 28/8/13
1473. The Prime Time Players vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 4/9/13
1474. The Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
SWE Crossing The Line
1475. Drew Gulak vs MK McKinnan
1476. Mark Haskins vs Drake Younger
1477. Stixx vs Soldier Ant
1478. El Ligero vs AR Fox vs Tommy End
1479. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
1480. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet

May 

OPW All Or Nothing
1481. Matt Tremont vs Jaka
1482. Amasis vs Sonjay Dutt
1483. Mascara Celestial vs Ophidian
1484. Scot Summers vs Chris Dickinson
WWE Main Event 11/9/13
1485. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 18/9/13
1486. Dolph Ziggler vs Curtis Axel 
WWE Main Event 25/9/13
1487. The Usos vs Big E Langston & Fandango
WWE Main Event 2/10/13
1488. Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
1489. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 9/10/13
1490. Zack Ryder vs Big E Langston
Cruiserweights Disc 9
1491. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Kaz Hayashi
1492. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1493. Nobunaga vs Saturn
1494. Finlay vs Booker
1495. Eddie/Juvi vs Rey Jr/Kidman
1496. Saturn vs Jericho
1497. Juvi/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1498. Psicosis vs Kidman
1499. Parka vs Booker
1500. Psicosis vs Juvi
1501. Parka vs Rey Jr
1502. Hayashi vs LeRoux
1503. Garza/Lizmark/Calo vs Juvi/King/Parka
1504. Booker vs Bret
1505. King vs Jericho
WWE Main Event 16/10/13
1506. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 23/10/13
1507. Goldust vs Seth Rollins
1508. Real Americans vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 30/10/13
1509. Kofi Kingston vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 6/11/13
1510. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
1511. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
WWE Main Event 13/11/13
1512. Natalya vs AJ Lee
WWE Main Event 20/11/13
1513. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 27/11/13
1514. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 4/12/13
1515. Goldust vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 11/12/13
1516. Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 18/12/13
1517. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 25/12/13
1518. The Bella Twins & Natalya vs AJ Lee, Tamina & Aksana
CZW Best of the Best XIII
1519. Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar vs Lucky tHURTeen
1520. Biff Busick vs Azrieal vs Caleb Konley
1521. Drake Younger vs Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher
1522. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey
1523. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
1524. Drake Younger vs AR Fox
1525. Juicy Product vs OI4K
1526. Drake Younger vs Biff Busick
WWE Main Event 3/10/12
1527. CM Punk vs Sheamus
WWE Main Event 10/10/12
1528. Big Show vs Randy Orton
Wrestling Is Heart Pulse
1529. Dale Patricks vs Arik Cannon
1530. Reed Bentley vs Billy Roc
1531. Green Ant & Mat Russo vs Mr Touchdown & Joe Pittman
WWE Main Event 17/10/12
1532. Kofi Kingston vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 24/10/12
1533. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
Wrestling Is Heart Circulate
1534. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak
1535. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly
1536. Gangrel & The Daywalkers vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Pride of Indiana
1537. Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs AC/DC
WWE Main Event 31/10/12
1538. Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio & Prime Time Players
WCW Cruiserweights Disc 10
1539. Finlay vs Super Calo
1540. Kidman vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1541. Kidman vs Lash LeRoux
1542. Benoit vs Hall
1543. Jericho vs Damien
1544. Rey Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1545. Lash LeRoux vs Super Calo
1546. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1547. Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg vs Calo/Dandy/Garza
1548. Benoit/Malenko vs Finlay/Taylor
1549. Lash LeRoux vs Chavo
1550. Konnan/Rey Jr vs Garza/Silver
1551. Chavo vs Ciclope
1552. Psicosis vs Villano V
1553. Rey Jr vs Nash
WWE Main Event 7/11/12
1554. Sheamus vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 14/11/12
1555. Team Hell No vs The Rhodes Scholars
ROH on Sinclair 23/2/13
1556. Matt Taven vs Tadarius Thomas
1557. The American Wolves & Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong & reDRagon
WWE NXT 1/1/14
1558. Emma vs Natalya
1559. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 8/1/14
1560. Bayley vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 15/1/14
1561. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/1/14
1562. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake
1563. Antonio Cesaro vs CJ Parker
1564. Natalya vs Summer Rae
1565. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
Death of WCW Disc 5
1566. DDP/Malone vs Hogan/Rodman
1567. DDP/Leno vs Hogan/Bischoff
1568. Goldberg vs Meng
1569. Konnan vs Jannetty
Death of WCW Disc 6
1570. Hennig vs Malenko
1571. Raven vs Saturn
1572. Kidman vs Juvi
1573. Hall vs Luger
1574. Goldberg vs Sting
1575. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano III/IV
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 11
1576. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano V/El Dandy
1577. Juvi vs Blitzkrieg
1578. Psicosis vs Garza
1579. Juvi vs Lenny Lane
1580. Kidman vs Psicosis
1581. Benoit vs Hart
1582. Kidman vs Chavo
1583. Blitzkrieg vs Hayashi
1584. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1585. Rey Jr/Konnan vs Juvi/Psicosis
1586. Kidman vs Jericho
1587. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1588. Booker vs Christian
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 12
1589. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1590. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1591. Juvi vs Vampiro
1592. Benoit/Malenko vs Raven/Saturn
1593. Kidman vs Blitzkrieg
1594. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1595. Chavo vs Hayashi
1596. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Raven/Saturn
1597. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1598. Benoit vs Raven
1599. Hak vs Whipwreck
1600. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1601. Kidman vs Psicosis
1602. Raven/Saturn vs Damian/Dandy
1603. Hak vs Bigelow
1995 Yearbook Disc 21
1604. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
1605. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Akira Taue
WWE NXT 29/1/14
1606. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 5/2/14
1607. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1608. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves
WWE Main Event 21/11/12
1609. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 28/11/12
1610. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1611. Mat Russo vs Chuck Taylor
1612. Arik Cannon/Darin Corbin vs The League
1613. Kentucky Buffet/Dave Vega vs Gangrel/Los Ice Creams
Wrestling Is Respect Rebirth
1614. Green Ant vs Mike Quackenbush
1615. Drew Gulak vs Leech Landa
1616. Ophidian vs Gran Akuma
1617. Delirious vs The Shard
Wrestling Is Respect 2
1618. Green Ant vs The Shard
1619. Rhett Titus vs Gran Akuma
1620. Jigsaw vs Delirious
1621. Drew Gulak vs Frank O'Rourke
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2013
1622. The Bravado Brothers vs Dos Ben Dejos
1623. Trent Barreta vs Rich Swann
EVOLVE 23
1624. Gentlemens Club vs Dos Ben Dejos
1625. Matt Jackson vs Caleb Konley
1626. Bravados vs Pieces of Hate
1627. Brian XL vs Earl Cooter
1628. Gulak vs Touchdown vs Strickland vs Dorado\
1629. Busick vs Chicago vs Alexander vs Green Ant
1630. Swann/Ricochet vs Gargano/Barreta
1631. Fox vs Nese
Shine 12
1632. Roxx/Darling vs West Coast Connection
1633. Bates vs CVE
1634. Kimberly vs Kimber Lee
1635. Havok vs Ivelisse vs Yim
1636. Bates vs CVE
1637. Santana vs Brandi Wine
1638. Santana/O'Neal vs Wine/Hosaka
1639. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
1640. Angelina Love vs Shanna
1641. Rain vs Havok
Wrestlemania XXX
1642. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
1643. The Shield vs Kane & The New Age Outlaws
1644. 30 Man Battle Royal
1645. Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker
1646. 14 Divas Title Match
1647. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 13
1648. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1649. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1650. Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1651. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1652. Vampiro vs Ciclope
1653. Kanyon vs Silver King
1654. Benoit/Malenko vs Saturn/Raven
1655. Kidman vs Juvi
1656. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1657. Kidman vs Psicosis
1658. Juvi vs Psicosis
1659. La Parka vs Damian
1660. Kidman vs Psicosis
1661. Hak vs Nash
1662. Hak vs Finlay
1663. Eddie vs Juvi
1995 Yearbook Disc 22
1664. Mayumi Ozaki vs Chigusa Nagayo
1665. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1666. Silver King vs Miguel Perez
WWE Main Event 5/12/12
1667. Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
1668. Antonio Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs R-Truth & Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT 12/2/14
1669. Bayley, Emma & Natalya vs Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1670. The Wyatt Family vs Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis
IPW UK Zack vs Hero
1671. Jonny Storm vs Mark Haskins vs Marty Scurll
1672. Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt
1673. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 14
1674. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1675. Eddie Guerrero vs La Parka
1676. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1677. Kaz Hayashi vs El Dandy
1678. Finlay vs Ciclope
1679. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1680. Juventud Guerrera vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
1681. Chris Benoit vs Kanyon
1682. Benoit/Malenko/Saturn vs Eddie/Psicosis/Juvi
1683. Kidman vs Whipwreck
1684. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1685. Rey Jr/Eddie vs Juvi/Psicosis
1686. Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
1687. Vampiro vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1688. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1689. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
CZW To Infinity 
1690. MASADA vs Chris Dickinson
1691. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
1692. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde
1693. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1694. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick
EVOVLE 24
1695. Four Way Freestyle
1696. M.Jackson vs Strickland
1697. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
1698. Alexander vs Nese
1699. Barreta vs Chicago
1700. Barreta vs Konley
1701. Four Way Tag Match
1702. Gulak vs Busick
1703. Gargano vs Swann
1704. Ricochet vs Fox
WWE NXT 19/2/14
1705. Emma vs Summer Rae
1706. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT ARRIVAL
1707. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1708. Paige vs Emma
1709. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE Extreme Rules 2014
1710. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
1711. The Shield vs Evolution
1712. Paige vs Tamina 
1713. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
NOAH 6/8/00
1714. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
Toryumon 24/8/00
1715. SUWA vs Dragon Kid
New Japan 12/9/00
1716. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs Jushin Liger & Shinya Makabe
New Japan 9/10/00
1717. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1718. Candice LeRae vs Shane Strickland
1719. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1720. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
Shine 13
1721. Su Yung vs La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix vs Xandra Bale
1722. Nikki Roxx vs Leah Von Dutch
1723. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1724. Valkyrie vs Kong/Havok
1725. Rain vs Angelina Love
WWE Main Event 12/12/12
1726. Ryback vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 19/12/12
1727. Team Hell No vs Team Rhodes Scholars
WWE Main Event 26/12/12
1728. Battle Royal
Shine 14
1729. Mia Yim vs Savannah Summers vs Shanna
1730. Nikki Storm vs Nikki Roxx
1731. Kimberly vs Mercedes Martinez
1732. GGG vs Allysin Kay & Ivelisse
1733. Amazing Kong vs Madison Eagles
1734. Saraya Knight vs Jessicka Havok
1735. Rain vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
Dragon Gate USA Open The Golden Gate 2013
1736. Eita vs SDS
1737. Rosas vs Cage
1738. Fox vs Chuckie T vs Davis
1739. Susumu/Saito vs Swann/Gargano
1740. Bucks vs DUF
1741. Morrison vs Tozawa
WWE Main Event 8/1/14
1742. The Real Americans vs Truth and Consequences
1743. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 22/1/14
1744. The Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alica Fox
WWE Main Event 12/2/14
1745. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matodores & Sin Cara
WWE Main Event 19/2/14
1746. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara
Best of the WCW Cruiserweights Disc 15
1747. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1748. Hayashi vs Kidman
1749. Psicosis vs Benoit
1750. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1751. Hayashi vs Dandy
1752. Chavo/Eddie/Kidman vs Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg
1753. Malenko vs Benoit
1754. Blitzkrieg vs Kidman
1755. Benoit vs Malenko
1756. Saturn vs Eddie
1757. Parka/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1758. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Psicosis/Juvi
1759. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1760. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1761. Psicosis vs Kidman
1762. Parka/Juvi/Psicosis vs Silver King/Villano IV & V
1763. Blitzkrieg vs Malenko
1764. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1765. Kidman vs Rey Jr
Death of WCW Discs 7 & 8
1766. Hart/Hogan vs Sting/Warrior
1767. nWo Wolfpac vs nWo Black & White
1768. Hogan vs Warrior
1769. Goldberg vs DDP
1770. Kidman vs Juvi
1771. Nash vs Wrath
1772. Flair vs Bischoff
1773. Goldberg vs Nash
1774. Flair vs Bischoff
1995 Yearbook Disc 23
1775. Bret Hart vs Jean Pierre Lafitte
1776. Keiji Muto vs Junji Hirata
1777. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1778. Keiji Muto vs Nobuhiko Takada
1779. Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Undertaker, Shawn Michaels & Diesel
Seabs Best of 2001 Disc 1
1780. Chris Jericho & The Dudleys vs Angle, Edge & Christian
1781. Steve Austin vs William Regal
1782. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
1783. Austin, Rock & Undertaker vs Angle, Kane & Rikishi
1784. Edge & Christian vs The Dudleys
1785. Benoit vs Jericho
1786. Angle vs HHH
Death of WCW Discs 9 & 10
1787. Nash vs Hogan
1788. Rock vs Foley
1789. Kidman vs Juvi vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1790. Goldberg vs Hall
1791. David Flair vs Bischoff
1792. Bret Hart vs Piper
1793. Hart vs Sasso
1794. Malenko & Benoit vs Horace & Brian Adams
1995 Yearbook Discs 24 & 25
1795. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1796. Kawada vs Albright
1797. Misawa vs Kobashi
1798. Hayabusa/Matsunaga vs W*ING/Tanaka
Death of WCW Discs 11 & 12
1799. Scott Steiner vs DDP
1800. Hall vs Piper
1801. Flair vs Hogan
1802. Bret Hart vs Booker
1803. Nash vs Rey Jr
1804. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1805. Flair vs Goldberg
1806. Nash vs Rey Jr
1807. Hogan vs Flair
1808. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1809. Flair vs Rey Jr
1810. DDP vs Hogan
1811. Hak vs Whipwreck
WWE Main Event 26/2/14
1812. The Brotherhood, Los Matadores & El Torito vs RybAxel & 3MB
WWE Main Event 4/3/14
1813. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
1814. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
WWE NXT 5/3/14
1815. Adrian Neville vs Camacho
1816. Charlotte vs Emma
1817. Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves
Death of WCW Discs 13 & 14
1818. Goldberg vs Sting vs Hulk Hogan vs DDP
1819. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1820. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg
1821. DDP vs Goldberg
1822. Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko & Kidman vs Raven, Saturn & Rey Mysterio Jr
1823. Sting vs DDP
1824. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash vs Sting vs DDP
1825. Ric Flair vs DDP
1826. Charles Robinson vs Gorgeous George
1827. David Flair vs Erik Watts
1995 Yearbook Discs 26 & 27
1828. Hayabusa, W*ING Kanemura & Masato Tanaka vs The Gladiator, Hisakatsu Oya & Super Leather
1829. Jushin Liger vs Barry Houston
1830. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
1831. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1832. Yoji Anjoh & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
1833. Devil Masami & Mayumi Ozaki vs Fukuoka & KAORU
Death of WCW Discs 15 & 16
1834. Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
1835. DDP & Bigelow vs Benoit & Flair
1836. Booker T vs Barbarian
1837. Eddie Guerrero vs Juventud Guerrera
1838. Kevin Nash vs David Flair
1839. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1840. Junkyard Hardcore Invitational
1841. Steve Regal vs Kidman
1842. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
1843. Sting vs Ric Flair
1844. Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman
C*4 Worlds Finest 2013
1845. The Afterparty vs Team Decadence
1846. Shayne Hawke vs Alex Vega vs Mike Rollins vs Cheech
1847. Alessandro Del Bruno vs John Greed vs Michael Von Payton
1848. Ryan Rogan vs Shane Sabre
1849. Checkmate vs 3.0
1850. Sebastian Suave vs Shane Strickland
1851. Twiggy vs Brandon Slayer
1852. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
1853. Scotty O'Shea vs Mike Bailey vs Shayne Hawke vs Alessandro Del Bruno
St. Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1854. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
1855. Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico
1856. Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn
1857. Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards
1858. ACH vs Shane Hollister
1859. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH vs Billy McNeil vs Davey Richards vs Gerald James vs Evan Gelistico
Death of WCW Discs 17 & 18
1860. Hulk Hogan vs Kevin Nash
1861. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1862. Sid vs Saturn
1863. Al Green vs Barry Horowitz
1864. DDP vs Goldberg
1865. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1866. Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart vs Lex Luger & Sting
1867. Sting vs Chris Benoit
1868. Dale Torborg vs The Maestro
1995 Yearbook Disc 28
1869. Manami Toyota vs Dynamite Kansai
1870. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1871. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1872. Hashimoto & Hirata vs Tenzan & Chono
1873. Keiji Muto vs Shiro Koshinaka
Death of WCW Discs 19 & 20
1874. Bret Hart vs Sting
1875. La Parka vs Buff Bagwell
1876. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1877. Goldberg vs Sid
1878. Goldberg vs Sting
1879. DDP vs David Flair
1880. The Outsiders vs Three Women
1881. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1882. Madusa vs Evan Karagias
1883. Brian Knobbs vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1884. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1885. Pinata on a Pole Match
1886. Chris Benoit vs Scott Hall
1887. Kimberly vs David Flair
1888. Goldberg vs Sid
1889. Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit
AIW Girls Night Out 9
1890. Annie Social vs Jewells Malone
1891. Jenny Rose vs Santana Garrett
1892. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs Team Double J
1893. Heidi Lovelace vs Angel Dust vs Melanie Cruise
1894. Leah Von Dutch vs Mickie Knuckles
1895. Sassy Stephie vs Savannah Summers
1896. Taeler Hendrix vs Marti Belle
1897. Nikki Storm vs Kimber Lee
1898. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs Veda Scott & Shanna
CZW World Triangle League Night 1
1899. Ricochet vs Drew Gulak
1900. Drake Younger vs Big Van Walter
1901. Robert Dreissker vs Jonathan Gresham
1902. Toby Blunt & Axel Dieter Jr vs Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl
1903. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kim Ray
1904. AR Fox vs Zack Sabre Jr
CZW World Triangle League Night 2
1905. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jonathan Gresham
1906. Davey Richards vs Freddy Stahl
1907. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Drake Younger
1908. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
1909. Yuko Miyamoto vs Bad Bones
1910. Ricochet vs AR Fox
Death of WCW Discs 21, 22, 23 & 24
1911. Evan Karagias vs Saturn
1912. Bret Hart vs Jeff Jarrett
1913. Goldberg & Sid vs The Outsiders
1914. Jerry Only vs Dr Death
1915. The Outsiders vs Benoit & Bret Hart vs Sid & Goldberg
1916. Dr Death & Oklahoma vs Vampiro & Jerry Only
1917. The Outsiders vs Bret Hart & Goldberg
1918. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1919. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1920. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
1921. Bret Hart vs Goldust (Dustin Runnels I guess, think i fucked up writing it down)
1922. David Flair & Crowbar vs Scott Steiner & Kevin Nash
1923. Chavo Guerrero & PG-13 vs Three Count
1924. Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
1925. Jeff Jarrett vs Jimmy Snuka
1926. Bret Hart vs Kevin Nash
1927. Oklahoma vs Madusa
1928. Chris Benoit vs Sid
1929. Sid vs Kevin Nash
1930. Don Harris vs Kevin Nash vs Sid
1931. DDP vs The Machine
1932. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac
1933. Chris Benoit vs Triple H
1934. Triple H/X-Pac/Malenko/Saturn/Benoit vs Rock/Cactus/Rikishi/Too Cool
1935. The Wall vs Kiss Demon
1936. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Jeff Jarrett
1937. The Dog vs Norman Smiley
1938. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair
1939. TAFKA Prince Iaukea vs Michael Modest
1940. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs Sting & Vampiro
1941. Hulk Hogan vs The Wall

June
CZW World Triangle League Night 3
1942. AR Fox vs Drew Gulak
1943. Robert Dreissker vs Yuko Miyamoto
1944. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
1945. Jonathan Gresham vs Bad Bones
1946. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter
CZW World Triangle League Night 4
1947. Drake Younger vs Yuko Miyamoto
1948. Freddy Stahl vs Drew Gulak
1949. Sumerian Death Squad vs Ricochet & AR Fox
1950. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonathan Gresham
1995 Yearbook Disc 29
1951. Gran Naniwa vs Damien 666
1952. Jushin Liger vs Damien 666
1953. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
1954. Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Otani
1955. Jushin Liger vs Ultimo Dragon
1956. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1957. Jushin Liger vs Gedo
1958. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1959. Dave Finlay vs 2 Cold Scorpio
1960. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1961. Megumi Kudo & Aja Kong vs Combat Toyoda & Bison Kimura
AIW Girls Night Out 10
1962. Kimber Lee vs Santana Garrett
1963. Jody D'Milo vs Jasmin
1964. Sassy Stephie vs Jewells Malone
1965. Melanie Cruise vs Angel Dust
1966. Social Network vs Bale & Bates
1967. Shanna vs Savannah vs LVD
1968. Jenny Rose vs Mickie Knuckles
1969. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1970. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott
Death of WCW Discs 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 & 30
1971. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
1972. Sting vs DDP
1973. Norman Smiley & Meng vs Terry Funk & Hugh Morrus vs Finlay & Brian Knobbs
1974. Mike Awesome vs Taz
1975. Scott Steiner vs Sting
1976. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1977. Chris Jericho vs Triple H
1978. DDP vs Mike Awesome
1979. Kidman vs Hulk Hogan
1980. Eric Bischoff vs David Arquette
1981. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1982. Vampiro vs Sting
1983. Jarrett & Bischoff vs DDP & Arquette
1984. Hogan vs Awesome
1985. Jarrett vs Arquette vs DDP
1986. Funk vs Smiley
1987. DDP vs Awesome
1988. Sting vs Jarrett
1989. Awesome vs Sting
1990. Vampiro vs Sting
1991. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
1992. Funk vs Candido
1993. Goldberg vs Tank Abbott
1994. Russo vs Ric Flair
1995. Vampiro vs Sting
1996. Vampiro vs Demon
1997. Three Count vs Perfect Event
1998. Three Count vs Jung Dragons
1999. Filthy Animals vs Storm & Kidman
2000. Hogan vs Jarrett
2001. Goldberg vs Nash
2002. Storm vs Vito
2003. Franchise vs Kidman
2004. Booker vs Storm
2005. Kanyon vs Bagwell
2006. Booker vs Jarrett
2007. Booker vs Nash
1995 Yearbook Disc 30
2008. Hayabusa, Sasuke & Nakagawa vs Delfin, Fuji & Michinoku
2009. Megumi Kudo vs Shark Tsuchiya
2010. Psicosis & Halloween vs Leon ***** & Ultraman
2011. Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Otani
Dragon Gate USA REVOLT! 2013
2012. Chuck Taylor vs Arik Cannon
2013. Fray
2014. Eita vs Rich Swann
2015. Samuray Del Sol vs AR Fox
2016. Tozawa vs Callihan
2017. Saito/Susumu vs Young Bucks
SWE Unlucky For Some
2018. Kenbai vs Zack Sabre Jr
2019. El Ligero vs Davey Richards
2020. Ultimo Dragon & Mark Haskins vs Stixx & Max Angelus
2021. The Pope vs Marty Scurll
2022. Davey Richards & Michael Elgin vs Project Ego
Death of WCW Disc 31
2023. Lance Storm vs General Rection
2024. Jeff Jarrett vs Mike Awesome
2025. Booker T vs Vince Russo
2026. Elix Skipper vs Mike Sanders & Kevin Nash
WWE NXT Takeover
2027. Adam Rose vs Camacho
2028. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
2029. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
2030. Charlotte vs Natalya
2031. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
Death of WCW Disc 32
2032. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons
2033. Crowbar vs Vampiro
2034. Sting vs Jeff Jarrett
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 2
2035. Royal Rumble Match
2036. The Dudleys vs The Hardys
Death of WCW Discs 33 & 34
2037. The Perfect Event vs Nash & DDP
2038. Chavo Jr vs Mike Sanders
2039. Helms & Moore vs The Jung Dragons vs Knoble & Karagias
2040. DDP & Nash vs The Perfect Event
2041. Chavo Jr vs Jamie Knoble
2042. Nash & DDP vs The Natural Born Thrillers
2043. Mike Modest vs Christopher Daniels
2044. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons, Jamie Knoble & Evan Karagias
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 3
2045. Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero
2046. Angle, Edge & Christian vs The Rock, Taker & Kane
2047. Trish vs Stephanie McMahon
DGUSA Heat 2013
2048. Swann vs Cannon
2049. Davis vs Younger
2050. Taylor vs Eita
2051. Gargano vs Kendrick
2052. SDS vs Saito
2053. Callihan vs Susumu
2054. Tozawa/Fox vs Young Bucks
Death of WCW Disc 35 & 36
2055. Buff Bagwell vs Brian Adams
2056. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Rey Mysterio Jr
2057. Dusty Rhodes vs Jeff Jarrett
2058. Three Count vs Filthy Animals
2059. Skipper/Romeo vs Kidman/Mysterio Jr
2060. Jung Dragons vs Air Paris & AJ Styles
2061. Helms/Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Chavo/Romeo/Skipper
2062. Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Romeo/Skipper
2063. Ric Flair vs Sting
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 4
2064. Vince McMahon/Trish Stratus vs William Regal/Stephanie McMahon
2065. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
2066. Edge/Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 5, 6 & 7
2067. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2068. Raven vs Big Show vs Kane
2069. Triple H vs Undertaker
2070. Steve Austin vs The Rock
2071. Austin/HHH/Edge/Christian vs Undertaker/Kane/Hardys
2072. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2073. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2074. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2075. Triple H vs Undertaker
PWG Matt Rushmore
2076. B-Boy/Mack vs Rosas/Avalon
2077. Steen vs ACH
2078. Taylor/Trent vs Fox/Swann
2079. Cage vs Ciampa vs Nese vs Younger
2080. Strong vs Gargano
2081. Bucks vs LeRae/Ryan
2082. O'Reilly vs Cole
Progress Wrestling Chapter One
2083. El Ligero vs Noam Dar
2084. Mike Mason vs Colt Cabana
2085. Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr
2086. Cruz vs Ligero vs Scurll vs Mason
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013
2087. Swann vs Kendrick
2088. Six Way Freestyle
2089. Reed vs Ryze
2090. Davis vs Trent?
2091. EITA/Tomahawk vs Smash Brothers
2092. Ricochet vs Tozawa
2093. Uhaa vs Callihan
2094. Bucks vs CIMA/Fox
2095. Gargano vs Shingo
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013
2096. Nese vs Soldier Ant
2097. Reed vs Konley
2098. Smash Brothers vs DUF
2099. Kendrick vs Taylor
2100. 7 Way Ladder Match
2101. Cassidy vs Davis
2102. CIMA/EITA/Tomahawk vs Gargano/Ricochet/Swann
2103. Shingo vs Akira Tozawa
CZW Prelude to Violence IV
2104. Gulak vs Williams
2105. Excellent vs Whitmer
2106. Neveah/Havok vs Lee/LuFisto
2107. Strickland vs Conley
2108. Juicy vs Ben Dejos
2109. Busick vs Havoc
2110. OI4K vs Fox/Swann
2111. Hyde vs Mathis
NOAH 23/7/11
2112. Edwards/Delirious/ZSJ vs Evans/Genba/Aero
2113. Kotoge/Harada vs Ricky & Rocky Marvin
2114. KENTA/Kanemaru vs Takaiwa/Namiguchi
2115. Nakajima/Kajiwara vs Suzuki/Aoki
2116. Sugiura vs Sasaki
2117. Bernard/Anderson vs Yoshie/Morishima
2118. Akiyama/Saito vs Kobashi/Shiozaki
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 8/9
2119. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2120. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs Edge & Christian
2121. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit
2122. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
2123. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
Progress Wrestling Chapter 6
2124. El Ligero vs Ricochet
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 10
2125. Rhyno vs Test
2126. Jeff Hardy vs Mike Awesome
2127. Chris Jericho vs Booker T
NOAH 10/7/11
2128. Takayama/KENTA/Genba vs Sano/Ishimori/Aoki
2129. Akiyama vs Nakajima
2130. Sasaki vs Morishima
2131. Suzuki vs Kanemaru
2132. Shiozaki vs Sugiura
NOAH 6/8/11
2133. Ogawa vs ZSJ
2134. KENTA/Kanemaru/Genba VS Suzuki/Aoki/Ishimori
2135. Go Shiozaki vs Jun Akiyama 
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 11
2136. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
2137. RVD vs Tajiri
2138. Booker T vs Undertaker
WWE Payback 2014
2139. Sheamus vs Cesaro
2140. RVD vs Wade Barrett
2141. Wyatt vs Cena
2142. Alicia Fox vs Paige
2143. Evolution vs The Shield
CZW Tournament of Death XIII
2144. Numazawa vs Lucky
2145. Aero vs MASADA
2146. Havoc vs Takeda
2147. Tremont vs Kasai
2148. James vs Gacy
2149. Lucky vs MASADA
2150. Kasai vs Havoc
2151. Gulak/Sozio vs Juicy
2152. Moore vs Mathis
2153. Kasai vs MASADA
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 12
2154. Kurt Angle vs RVD
2155. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
DGUSA Bushido Code of the Warrior 2013
2156. Nation vs Jigsaw
2157. Six Way Freestyle
2158. Davis vs Taylor
2159. Gargano vs Swann
2160. EITA vs Trent?
2161. Tozawa vs Nese
2162. Fox/CIMA/Tomahawk vs Ricochet/Bucks
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013
2163. Davis vs Taylor
2164. Strickland vs Konley
2165. Nese vs Uhaa
2166. 8 Man Chikara Tribute Tag
2167. EITA vs CIMA vs Tomahawk vs Tozawa
2168. Gargano vs Tozawa
2169. Fox vs Trent?
2170. Fox vs Trent?
2171. Bucks vs ICMG
2172. Gargano vs Tozawa
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 13
2173. The Rock vs Lance Storm
2174. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle
2175. Lance Storm vs Jeff Hardy
2176. The Dudley Boyz vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Hurricane & Lance Storm vs Big Show & Spike Dudley
Progress Chapter Nine
2177. Dave Mastiff vs Tommy End
2178. Mark Haskins vs Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
2179. Rampage Brown vs Doug Williams
NOAH 30/7/11
2180. Ricky & Rocky Marvin vs Jack Evans & Aero Star
2181. Taue & Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Delirious
2182. Eddie Edwards vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
2183. Sugiura & Yone vs. Sasaki & Miyahara
2184. Nakajima, Kajiwara, Kenou & Kenbai vs. Kotoge, Harada, Takizawa & Sabre Jr.
2185. Shiozaki, Morishima & Taniguchi vs. Akiyama, Saito & Sano
2186. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
New Japan 8/6/11
2187. Jado vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2188. Prince Devitt vs Koji Kanemoto
2189. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
2190. Gedo vs Great Sasuke
2191. Ryusuke Taguchi vs TAKA Michinoku
2192. Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Liger

July

Package Piledrive Everybody Best of Kevin Steen 3 Disc Set
2193. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
2194. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
2195. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin
2196. Kevin Steen vs Ian Rotten
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 14 & 15
2197. RVD vs Jericho
2198. Rhyno vs Jeff Hardy
2199. RVD vs Jericho
2200. Angle vs RVD
2201. Austin vs Angle
Davey Richards Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set
2202. Richards vs Generico vs Kozina
2203. Richards vs Rod Steel
2204. Richards & Whitmer vs Up In Smoke
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 16
2205. RVD vs Angle
2206. Edge vs Christian
2207. Angle vs Rhyno
Zero1 14/6/11
2208. KAMIKAZE/Ueda/David vs Sato/Kakinuma/Slex
2209. Hidaka/Togo/FUNAKI vs Tanaka/Hayato/Sawa
2210. Sai vs Hussein
2211. Akebono/Nagashima vs Otani/Hashimoto
Progress Wrestling Chapter 10
2212. Project Ego vs Mad Man Manson & Grado
2213. Doug Williams vs Nathan Cruz
Shimmer Volume 57
2214. Santana Garrett vs Rhia O'Reilly
2215. Melanie Cruise vs Xandra Bale
2216. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2217. CVE/Veda/Shazza vs Saraya/Allysin/Taylor
2218. Thunderkitty vs Sassy Stephie
2219. Athena vs Kimber Lee
2220. Jessie McKay vs Mercedes Martinez
2221. Kana vs Kalamity
2222. Danger/Bates vs Melissa/Hamada
2223. Madison Eagles vs Courtney Rush
2224. Skater/Nakagawa vs Canadian Ninjas
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 17-20
2225. Edge vs RVD
2226. RVD vs Edge
2227. Edge vs Christian
2228. Jericho vs Angle
2229. RVD vs Taker
2230. Taker vs Angle
2231. Rock/RVD vs Jericho/Dudleys
2232. Edge vs Angle
2233. Taker vs RVD
2234. Jericho vs Austin
Beyond Wrestling We Care A Lot
2235. Biff Busick vs Eddie Edwards
2236. Pinkie Sanchez vs Johnny Cockstrong
Michinoku Pro 5/11/11
2237. KAGETORA vs Kinya Oyanagi
2238. Ken45 vs Kei Sato
2239. Rasse vs Yapper Man 1
2240. Manjimaru vs Daichi Sasaki
2241. Yapper Man 2 vs Takeshi Minamino
2242. Kesen Numajiro vs Shu Sato
2243. Taro Nohashi vs Great Sasuke
2244. Kenbai vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2245. Kenou vs Rui Hyugaji
Dragon Gate UK Invasion 3
2246. Tozawa vs Kid
2247. Gamma vs Tanizaki
2248. Scurll/Haskins/Lion vs CIMA/Doi/Hulk
2249. Yoshino vs Yokosuka
2250. PAC vs Shingo
Michinoku Pro 11/12/11
2251. Kinya Oyanagi vs Daichi Sasaki
2252. Jinsei Shinzaki & Kesen Numajiro vs Ultimo Dragon & Rasse
2253. Takeshi Minamino & Manjimaru vs. Yapper Man #1 & Yapper Man #2
2254. Kenou & ken45° & Kenbai vs. Fujita "Jr." Hayato & Rui Hyugaji & Taro Nohashi
2255. Atsushi Onita & Great Sasuke vs. Shu Sato & Kei Sato
DGUSA Fearless 2013
2256. Davis vs Cooter
2257. Konley/Everett vs Walters/Busick
2258. Chuck Taylor vs Trent?
2259. AR Fox vs Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant vs Shane Strickland
2260. Ricochet vs Swann
2261. Nese vs Susumu
2262. Gargano vs Mochizuki
2263. Bucks vs Bravados
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013
2264. Jon Davis vs Steven Walters
2265. Touchdown vs Cottonbelly
2266. Taylor vs Susumu
2267. Konley/Everett vs Fire/Jigsaw vs Bravados
2268. Nese vs Ricochet
2269. Swann vs Trent
2270. Fox/Mochizuki vs Bucks
2271. Gargano vs Hero
NOAH 13/6/11
2272. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Takashi Sugiura, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori
DG UK Shingo vs Yokosuka 3
2273. Hulk vs Lion
2274. Tozawa vs Tanizaki
2275. Yoshino vs Doi
2276. Scurll/Haskins vs CIMA/Gamma
2277. PAC vs Dragon Kid
2278. Shingo vs Yokosuka
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 21
2279. Steve Austin vs Booker T
2280. Chris Jericho vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle
Dragon Gate UK Dragon Gate vs UK
2281. Gamma vs Mad Man Manson
2282. CIMA vs Lion Kid
2283. Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino vs Naoki Tanizaki & BxB Hulk vs Martin Kirby & Joey Hayes
2284. Akira Tozawa vs Marty Scurll
2285. PAC vs Susumu Yokosuka
2286. Shingo vs Mark Haskins
New Japan 29/5/11
2287. TJP vs Jado
2288. Prince Devitt vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2289. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Great Sasuke
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 1
2290. Ultimo Guerrero vs Mistico 
ROH on Sinclair 2/3/13
2291. The Flatliners vs Steve Corino & Rhino
2292. Vinny Marseglia vs Grizzly Redwood
2293. Grizzly Redwood vs Kevin Steen
2294. The Briscoes vs WGTT
ROH on Sinclair 9/3/13
2295. Rhett Titus vs Eddie Edwards
2296. Mia Yim vs MsChif
2297. Matt Hardy vs Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 16/3/13
2298. Tadarius Thomas & ACH vs The American Wolves
2299. BJ Whitmer vs QT Marshall
2300. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 2
2301. Mistico vs Averno
NOAH 18/6/11
2302. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Bison Smith, Roderick Strong & Bobby Fish
Revolution Pro UK Uprising 2013
2303. Michael Elgin vs Noam Dar
2304. Prince Devitt vs Ricochet
2305. Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards
2306. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Marty Scurll
Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6 Art of War
2307. Johnny Gargano vs Paul London
WWE Money In The Bank 2014
2308. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2309. Paige vs Naomi
2310. Seth Rollins vs RVD vs Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Dean Ambrose
2311. Layla vs Summer Rae
2312. John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt vs Cesaro vs Sheamus vs Kane vs Alberto Del Rio
ROH on Sinclair 23/3/13
2313. Silas Young vs Michael Elgin
2314. Charlie Haas vs Grizzly Redwood
2315. Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole
TNA Slammiversary 2014
2316. Seiya Sanada vs Crazzy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Tiger Uno vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards
2317. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
2318. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
2319. Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Bobby Lashley
NOAH 29/6/11
2320. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Kotaro Suzuki, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori 
ROH on Sinclair 30/3/13
2321. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs Rhett Titus & Cliff Compton
2322. Mike Mondo vs Jimmy Jacobs
2323. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Matt Hardy, Rhino & Steve Corino
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set
2324. Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi
wXw Slam Mania
2325. Freddy Stahl vs Michael Elgin
2326. Bad Bones vs Emil Sitoci
2327. Karsten Beck vs Colt Cabana
2328. Tommy End vs Freddy Stahl
ROH on Sinclair 6/4/13
2329. Mike Sydal & Adam Page vs ACH & Tadarius Thomas
2330. Scarlett Bordeaux vs Athena vs Cherry Bomb vs MsChif
2331. Pepper Parks vs Roderick Strong
2332. Forever Hooligans vs reDRagon
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 4
2333. Mistico vs Perro Aguayo
AAW War Is Coming 2013
2334. FIST vs C&C Wrestle Factory
2335. Irish Airborne vs Lethal Weapons
2336. Zero Gravity vs FIST
2337. Irish Airborne vs Prince Ali & Juntai Miller
2338. Eddie Kingston vs Shane Hollister
SWE 3AS End Game
2339. Martin Kirby vs El Ligero
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 5
2340. Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon
NOAH 26/6/11
2341. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano
2342. Takeshi Morishima vs Shuhei Taniguchi
2343. Kensuke Sasaki vs Bison Smith
2344. Kotaro Suzuki vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 6
2345. William Regal vs Chris Benoit
New Japan 7/6/11
2346. Fujita Jr Hayato vs TJP
2347. Jado vs Kenny Omega
2348. Davey Richards vs Koji Kanemoto
2349. Kota Ibushi vs Great Sasuke
NWA Smoky Moutain The Big One Richards vs Owens
2350. Jason Kincaid vs Kyle O'Reilly
2351. Davey Richards vs Chase Owens
New Japan 10/6/11
2352. Kenny Omega, Daisuke Sasaki & TJP vs KUSHIDA, Mascara Dorada & Hiromu Takahashi
2353. Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards
2354. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Prince Devitt
2355. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 1
2356. Chris Benoit vs William Regal
AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament
2357. Jollyville vs Team UK
2358. Youthanazia vs Submission Squad
2359. Hooligans vs Hope/Change
2360. Nixon vs Sex Bob-Ombs
2361. Allysin Kay vs MsChif
2362. Jollyville vs Youthanazia
2363. Nixon vs Hooligans
2364. Gargano vs Gresham
2365. Jollyville vs Nixon
2366. UMB vs All Ego
2367. Elgin vs Alexander
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 2
2368. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
Dragon Gate Memorial Gate 25/3/12
2369. Eita/Watanabe/Tominaga vs Super Shisa/Shisa Boy/Kotoka
2370. Onita vs Stalker 
2371. Mondai Ryu/Fake Tanizaki vs Fujii/Gamma
2372. PAC/Swann vs Yoshino/Doi
2373. Ricochet vs Kzy
2374. Susumu/KAGETORA vs YAMATO/Shingo
2375. Ryo Saito/Kanda/Genki vs Tozawa/Hulk/Kong vs CIMA/Mochizuki/Dragon Kid
WSU United
2376. Shanna vs Hania The Howling Huntress
2377. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2378. Neveah vs Brittany Blake
2379. LuFisto vs Mickie Knuckles
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Discs 3/4/5/6
2380. Daniels & Styles vs LAX
2381. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
2382. John Cena vs Edge
2383. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle
2384. Mecha Mummy vs Minoru Suzuki
New Japan 21/7/14
2385. Tomohiro Ishii vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2386. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows ***
2387. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2388. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata ***1/4
2389. Minoru Suzuki vs Toru Yano DUD
2390. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito **3/4
2391. Togi Makabe vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2392. Tomoaki Honma vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/4
2393. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Katsuyori Shibata ****1/4
2394. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles ***3/4
New Japan 23/7/14
2395. Tomohiro Ishii vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2396. Bad Luck Fale vs Shelton Benjamin **1/2
2397. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hirooki Goto ***
2398. Lance Archer vs Tetsuya Naito **
2399. Tomoaki Honma vs Yuji Nagata ***
2400. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***3/4
2401. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano **1/2
2402. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan ***
2403. Karl Anderson vs Togi Makabe **3/4
2404. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows **3/4
2006 MOTYC Set Disc 7
2405. Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels
New Japan 25/7/14
2406. Doc Gallows vs Tomoaki Honma **1/2
2407. Lance Archer vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2408. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2409. Tomohiro Ishii vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2410. Tetsuya Naito vs Toru Yano ***
2411. Katsuyori Shibata vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***
2412. Bad Luck Fale vs Yuji Nagata ***
2413. Minoru Suzuki vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2414. Satoshi Kojima vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/2
2415. Togi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/2
New Japan 26/7/14
2416. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2417. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith Jr **1/2
2418. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2419. Toru Yano vs Hirooki Goto DUD
2420. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma ****
2421. Lance Archer vs Togi Makabe ***
2422. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata ***3/4
2423. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2424. Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/4
2425. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata ***3/4 
EVOLVE 25
2426. Anthony Nese vs Trent?
2427. FRAY
2428. Ricochet vs Hero
2429. Bucks/Swann vs Bravados/Gargano
2430. Fox vs Richards
WWE Superstars 4/1/13
2431. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Superstars 11/1/13
2432. The Miz vs Tensai
WWE Superstars 18/1/13
2433. Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty
WWE Superstars 25/1/13
2434. Kofi Kingston vs JTG
WWE Superstars 1/2/13
2435. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 7/2/13
2436. Damien Sandow vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 15/2/13
2437. Kaitlyn vs Natalya
New Japan 28/7/14
2438. Doc Gallows vs Tomohiro Ishii ***
2439. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Lance Archer *** 
2440. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2441. Yujiro Takahashi vs Minoru Suzuki **1/2
2442. Karl Anderson vs Toru Yano **1/2
2443. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2444. AJ Styles vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2445. Bad Luck Fale vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2446. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tomoaki Honma ***1/4
2447. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito ****
All Japan 19/6/11
2448. Shuji Kondo vs KAI
2449. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya
2450. Suwama vs Yuji Nagata

AUGUST

Shimmer Volume 58
2451. Portia Perez vs Thunderkitty
2452. Santana Garrett vs Sassy Stephie
2453. Jessicka Havok vs Mary Lee Rose
2454. Nikki Storm vs Su Yung
2455. Mercedes Martinez vs Veda Scott
2456. Hikaru Shida vs Mia Yim
2457. Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs MsEerie
2458. Cheerleader Melissa vs Leva Bates
2459. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Saraya Knight
2460. Nicole Matthews vs Madison Eagles
2461. 3G vs LuFisto & Kana
New Japan 31/7/14 Day 6
2462. Bad Luck Fale vs Doc Gallows **
2463. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Yuji Nagata **1/2
2464. Togi Makabe vs Yujiro Takahashi **
2465. Satoshi Kojima vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2466. Karl Anderson vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2467. Minoru Suzuki vs Lance Archer **3/4
2468. Shelton Benjamin vs Shinsuke Nakamura **3/4
2469. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2470. Toru Yano vs Kazuchika Okada **1/4
2471. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4
All Japan 18/7/11
2472. Yuji Okabayashi & Ryuichi Kawakami vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue
2473. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Manabu Soya
All Japan 31/7/11
2474. KAI vs Minoru
2475. Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
New Japan 1/8/14 Day 7
2476. Shelton Benjamin vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2477. Toru Yano vs Lance Archer **
2478. Yujiro Takahashi vs Karl Anderson **1/2
2479. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Doc Gallows **
2480. Tenzan vs Goto ***1/2
2481. Honma vs Fale ***
2482. Makabe vs Naito ***3/4
2483. Suzuki vs Styles ****1/4
2484. Nagata vs Shibata ****
2485. Nakamura vs Ishii ****
All Japan 13/8/11
2486. Akebono & Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2487. Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Suwama, Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo
2488. KAI vs Hiroshi Yamato
FIP In Full Force 2013
2489. Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett vs The Washington Bullets **3/4
2490. Trent Barretta vs Lince Dorado ***1/4
2491. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim **1/2
2492. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann ***
2493. The Bravados vs Roderick Strong & Rich Swann **1/2
Shimmer Volume 59
2494. Thunderkitty vs Miss Natural
2495. CVE vs Melanie Cruise vs Saraya Knight vs Su Young
2496. Nikki Storm vs Veda Scott
2497. Stephie/Nevaeh vs Santana/Savannah
2498. Portia Perez vs MsChif
2499. Kana vs Kimber Lee
2500. Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates
2501. Madison Eagles vs Mia Yim
2502. 3G vs Made In Sin
2503. Nicole Matthews vs Hikaru Shida
2504. LuFisto vs Mercedes Martinez
2505. Cheerleader Melissa vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
New Japan 3/8/14 Day 8
2506. Ishii vs DBS Jr ***1/2
2507. Tenzan vs Yano *1/2
2508. Nagata vs Benjamin **1/2
2509. Kojima vs Gallows **1/2
2510. Goto vs Naito ***1/2
2511. Archer vs Styles *** 
2512. Makabe vs Suzuki ***1/2
2513. Shibata vs Honma ****
2514. Yujiro vs Okada ***
2515. Nakamura vs Tanahashi ***3/4-****
Omega Chaos In Cameron
2516. Cedric Alexander vs Xsiris
2517. Jake Manning vs Andrew Everett
2518. Trevor Lee vs Adam Page
2519. Caprice Coleman vs Ric Converse
2520. Reby Sky vs Darcy Dixon
2521. CW/Konley/Gambino vs The Bravados/Helms
2522. The Briscoes vs The Hardys
Bellatrix 6
2523. Nikki Storm vs Miss Mina
2524. Queen Maya vs Kay Lee Ray
2525. Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight
2526. Liberty vs Shanna
All Together 27/8/11
2527. Ibushi/Ishimori/Yamato/BUSHI vs Tiger/Hayashi/Kondo/Marvin
2528. Naito/Taniguchi/Sanada vs Yone/Yujiro/Soya
2529. Makabe/Saito vs Goto/Kea
2530. Devitt/Taguchi/Suzuki/Nakajima/KAI vs Kanemoto/KENTA/Kanemaru/Minoru/Genba
2531. Funaki/Sano/Liger vs Suzuki/Aoki/Taichi
2532. Battle Royal
2533. Morishima/Akebono/Yoshie/Hama vs Nagata/Tenzan/Nishimura/Inoue
2534. Sasaki/Akiyama vs Takayama/Omori
2535. Kobashi/Muto vs Yano/Iizuka
2536. Tanahashi/Shiozaki/Suwama vs Nakamura/Sugiura/KENSO
Bellatrix 7
2537. Christina Von Eerie vs Skarlett
2538. Mercedes Martinez vs Miss Mina
2539. Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa
All Japan 11/9/11
2540. Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Taiyo Kea & Takao Omori
2541. Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki vs Suwama & Hiroshi Yamato
2542. Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru
2543. Koji Kanemoto vs Shuji Kondo
2544. Kenny Omega vs KAI
New Japan 4/8/14 Day 9 G1 Climax
2545. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Tomoaki Honma **3/4
2546. Yujiro Takahashi vs Lance Archer **3/4
2547. Yuji Nagata vs Doc Gallows ***1/4
2548. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Togi Makabe ***
2549. Minoru Suzuki vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2550. Bad Luck Fale vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2551. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Satoshi Kojima ***1/2
2552. Karl Anderson vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2553. Shelton Benjamin vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2554. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto ***3/4
All Japan 19/9/11
2555. Hiroshi Yamato vs Hikaru Sato
2556. Black BUSHI vs BUSHI
2557. Suwama, Masakatsu Funaki, Shuji Kondo & Takumi Soya vs Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada, Masanobu Fuchi & Yasufumi Nakanoue
2558. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Akebono & Ryota Hama
2559. Minoru vs Kenny Omega
2560. KAI vs Kaz Hayashi
All Japan 25/9/11
2561. Shuji Kondo vs Hikaru Sato
2562. BUSHI vs Kaz Hayashi
2563. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiroshi Yamato
2564. KAI vs Black BUSHI
2565. Jimmy Yang & Kenny Omega vs Minoru & MAZADA
2566. KAI vs Koji Kanemoto
Big Japan 20/8/11
2567. Bad Bones, Shinya Ishikawa & Robert Dreissker vs Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryuichi Kawakami & Takumi Tsukamoto
2568. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Yuji Okabayashi vs MASADA, Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba
2569. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs Brahman Shu & Takeshi Minamino
2570. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
PCW Final Fight
2571. Dean Allmark & Ultimo Dragon vs El Ligero & Martin Kirby
2572. Davey Richards vs Robbie Dynamite
2573. Team Single vs Michael Elgin & Davey Richards
Chikara The Sordid Perils of Everyday Existence
2574. Chris Hero vs Equinox
New Japan 6/8/14 G1 Day 10
2575. Honma vs Kojima ***
2576. Fale vs DBS Jr **1/2
2577. Naito vs Tenzan ***1/2
2578. Anderson vs Suzuki ***1/2
2579. Yano vs Makabe DUD
2580. Yujiro vs Styles ***
2581. Archer vs Okada ***1/2
2582. Nagata vs Tanahashi ***3/4
2583. Ishii vs Shibata ****1/4
2584. Nakamura vs Gallows ***1/4
FIP Violence Is The Answer 2013
2585. Roderick Strong & Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett
New Japan G1 Climax Day 11
2586. Honma vs Benjamin **1/2
2587. Yujiro vs Yano 1/2*
2588. Archer vs Goto ***
2589. Anderson vs Naito ***1/2
2590. Ishii vs Nagata ****
2591. Gallows vs Shibata ***
2592. Nakamura vs Fale ***1/2
2593. Styles vs Makabe ***1/4
2594. Tanahashi vs DBS Jr ***1/4
2595. Suzuki vs Okada ****1/4
FIP Everything Burns 2014
2596. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado ***
2597. Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick ***1/4
2598. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/4
All Japan Champion Carnival 4/5/12, 5/5/12, 6/5/12 & 7/5/12
2599. KENSO vs Ryota Hama
2600. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2601. Masayuki Kono vs Yuji Nagata
2602. Suwama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2603. Kono vs Hama
2604. Suwama vs Nagata
2605. Manabu vs Kea
2606. Kono vs Omori
2607. Suwama vs Hama
2608. Nagata vs Kea
2609. Suwama vs Akebono
2610. Kea vs Suwama
IVP Videos Best of Misawa vs Kawada Vol 7
2611. Kawada vs Dr Death
2612. Taue/Kawada vs Kobashi/Misawa
2613. Misawa vs Kawada
House of Hardcore III
2614. Rhino vs Kevin Steen
2615. Nese vs Reynolds vs Williams
2616. Funk/Dreamer vs Storm/Waltman
New Japan G1 Climax Finals 10/8/14
2617. Taguchi/Tiger/Kojima/Tenzan vs Desperado/TAKA/DBS Jr/Archer **1/2
2618. BUSHI/Nagata/Nakanishi vs Fale/Gallows/Yujiro **1/2
2619. Yano/Sakuraba/YOSHI-HASHI vs Suzuki/Iizuka/Benjamin *
2620. Liger/Cpt New Japan vs Cole/Bennett **3/4
2621. KUSHIDA/Shelley vs reDRagon ***1/2
2622. Naito vs Honma ***1/4
2623. Ishii vs Anderson ***3/4
2624. Goto vs Shibata ****
2625. Tanahashi vs Styles ****
2626. Nakamura vs Okada ****1/2
AJW 9/10/94
2627. Yumiko Hotta vs Mariko Yoshida
2628. Aja Kong vs Kaoru Ito
2629. Reggie Bennett vs Sakie Hasegawa
2630. Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
C*4 Saturday Night Slam Masters 2
2631. Ethan Page vs Michael Von Payton
2632. Buxx Belmar vs Sexxxy Eddy
2633. The Super Smash Brothers vs Radioactive Wave vs The Afterparty vs Tabarnak De Team
C*4 Triumph 6th Anniversary Spectacular
2634. Ethan Page vs Player Uno
2635. Giant Tiger & Twiggy vs Adam Sky & Brandon Slayer
2636. Stu Grayson vs Sebastian Suave vs Sexxxy Eddy vs Surfer Mitch
All Japan 23/10/11
2637. Kondo/Yamato/BUSHI vs Hayashi/Minoru/BLACK BUSHI
2638. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Sanada/Soya
2639. Kenny Omega vs KAI
2640. Jun Akiyama vs Suwama
EVOLVE 26
2641. Su Yung vs Mia Yim
2642. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
2643. Chuck Taylor vs Maxwell Chicago
2644. The Bravado Brothers vs Los Ben Dejos
2645. Ricochet vs Trent Barreta
2646. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
2647. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
2648. Ronin vs Young Bucks
ROH Pursuit Night 1
2649. Adam Cole vs Jimmy Jacobs
ROH Pursuit Night 2
2650. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
PCW Supershow 3 Night 1
2651. Steen vs Allmark vs Hayes vs Travis
2652. Uhaa Nation vs El Ligero
PCW Supershow 3 Pre Show
2653. Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis
PCW Supershow 3 Night 2
2654. Dave Mastiff vs Kevin Steen
2655. Dean Allmark vs Jushin Liger
WWE Summerslam 2014
2656. Cesaro vs RVD
2657. Ziggler vs The Miz
2658. Paige vs AJ
2659. Rusev vs Swagger
2660. Rollins vs Ambrose
2661. Wyatt vs Jericho
2662. Reigns vs Orton
2663. Lesnar vs Cena
All Japan 21/4/12
2664. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
2665. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Masayuki Kono
2666. Taiyo Kea vs Akebono
2667. Yuji Nagata vs KENSO
2668. Manabu Soya vs Seiya Sanada
2669. Takao Omori vs Suwama
All Japan 22/4/12
2670. Yutaka Yoshie vs Yuji Okabayashi
2671. Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2672. Yuji Nagata vs Takao Omori
All Japan 23/4/12
2673. Daisuke Sekimoto vs KENSO
2674. Akebono vs Yuji Okabayashi
2675. Yuji Nagata vs Ryota Hama
All Japan 26/4/12
2676. Masayuki Kono vs Suwama
All Japan 28/4/12
2677. Akebono vs Seiya Sanada
All Japan 29/4/12
2678. Taiyo Kea vs Yuji Okabayashi
2679. Yuji Nagata vs Daisuke Sekimoto
SWE Day of Reckoning
2680. Uhaa Nation vs Kris Travis
2681. The Predators vs Kevin Steen
SWE Supershow
2682. Mark Haskins vs Uhaa Nation
2683. Martin Kirby vs Kris Travis
2684. Kevin Steen vs Stixx
EVOLVE 27 Gargano vs Nation
2685. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
2686. Los Ben Dejos vs Chicago & Vandal
2687. Davis vs Swann
2688. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
2689. Hero vs Chuckie T
2690. Ricochet/Fox vs Trent?/Nese
2691. Gargano vs Nation 
Big Japan 19/9/11
2692. Ito, Sasaki, Miyamoto & Takeda vs Ishikawa, Kawakami, Hashimoto & Otani
2693. Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinobu vs Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
2694. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2695. Kankuro Hoshino vs Abdullah Kobayashi
Big Japan 23/10/11
2696. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Moore/Mondo
2697. Kasai/Numazawa/Shu/Kei vs Sasaki/WX/Hoshino/Inaba
2698. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Tsukamoto
2699. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kobayashi/Takeda
2700. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/MASADA
All Japan 19/11/11
2701. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs KENSO/Hayashi
2702. Hikaru Sato vs Hiroshi Yamato
2703. Keiji Muto vs Shuji Kondo
2704. Kea/Fuchi vs Akebono/Hama
2705. Suwama/Soya vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
All Japan 4/12/11
2706. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs Kea/Fuchi
2707. Sanada/KAI vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2708. Hiroshi Yamamto vs Hikaru Sato
2709. Akiyama/Ishimori/Omega vs Muto/Kondo/AKIRA
2710. Sanada/KAI vs Funaki/Kono
Big Japan 22/11/11
2711. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Shu/Kei
2712. Kasai/Numazawa vs Miyamoto/Kodaka
2713. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Sasaki/Hashimoto
2714. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kasai/Numazawa
Big Japan 18/12/11
2715. Seiya Sanada vs Shinya Ishikawa
2716. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Sasaki/Shinobu
2717. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Suwama/Soya
2718. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 2/1/12
2719. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Jeez
2720. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/Sasaki
2721. Akebono/Hama vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2723. Kobayashi/WX/Takeda vs Kasai/Numazawa/Hoshino
PWX Climbing The Ladder
2724. The Beaver Boys vs Ryze/Riley
2725. Country Jacked vs Everett/Swann
2726. Caleb Konley vs Tony Nese
2727. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero
ISW Burger King of the Ring Double Whopper
2728. TDT vs Team BFFs
2729. Food Fighters vs Jaka/LSG
2730. Badd Boys vs Glaad Boys
2731. Kitsune/Shynron vs Tremendous Investigations Inc
2732. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson
2733. TDT vs Kitsune/Shynron
2734. Food Fighters vs Badd Boys
2735. Izzie Deadyet vs Buxx Belmar
2736. Food Fighters vs TDT

September
PWX What Doesnt Kill You Makes You Stronger 3
2737. Los Ben Dejos vs The Beaver Boys
2738. Rich Swann vs Chris Hero vs Tony Nese
2739. Konley vs Page vs Alexander vs Hollis
IPW:UK 9th Anniversary Show
2740. Hyde/Gulak/End vs Storm/Whizz Kids
2741. Drake Younger vs Jonathan Windsor
2742. Iestyn Rees vs Mark Haskins
2743. Fox/Ricochet vs LDRS of the New School
EVOLVE 28 Hero vs Baretta
2744. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
2745. Green Ant vs Maxwell Chicago
2746. AR Fox vs Caleb Konley
2747. The Bravado Brothers vs The Gentlemens Club
2748. Anthony Nese vs Ricochet
2749. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann
2750. Chris Hero vs Trent Baretta
AIW Hell On Earth 9
2751. Ty Colton vs Colin Delaney
2752. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine
2753. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs Batiri
2754. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter
2755. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen
2756. Marti Belle vs Veda Scott
2757. NIXON vs Team AIW
Zero1 24/7/11
2758. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2759. Masato Tanaka vs Atsushi Sawada
Zero1 7/8/11
2760. Masato Tanaka vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2761. Ikuto Hidaka & Takafumi Ito vs Takuya Sugawara & Kaiji Habu Otoko
2762. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kohei Sato
Zero1 27/8/11
2763. Ikuto Hidaka & Takafumi Ito vs Munenori Sawa & Mineo Fujita
2764. Kohei Sato & KAMIKAZE vs Shinjiro Otani & Daichi Hashimoto
DDT 21/5/11
2765. HARASHIMA vs MIKAMI
2766. Keisuke Ishii vs Shigehiro Irie
2767. Michael Nakazawa vs Kota Ibushi
2768. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
2769. Shigehiro Irie vs Kota Ibushi
DDT 29/5/11
2770. HARASHIMA vs Shigehiro Irie
2771. Kenny Omega vs KUDO
AAW Windy City Classic IX
2772. Page/Ricochet vs Zero Gravity
2773. Silas/Jacobs vs Irish Airborne
2774. Lovelace vs Patera
2775. O'Reilly vs Lyndon
2776. Walker vs LOSERS
2777. Cage vs ACH
2778. Wagner/Lawrence/Crane vs Rican/Fontaine/MsChif
2779. Brave vs Rose
2780. Young/Jacobs vs Page/Ricochet
2781. Steen vs Hollister
wXw 13th Anniversary Tour Finale
2782. Bad Bones vs Hiromu Takahashi
2783. AUTSiders vs Sumerian Death Squad
2784. Adam Cole vs Mark Haskins
2785. Hot & Spicy vs Forever Hooligans
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 327
2786. 8 Man Royal Rumble
2787. Gaylon Summers vs Danshoku Dino
2788. KUDO vs HARASHIMA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 328
2789. Antonio Honda vs Michael Nakazawa
2790. Dick Togo & HARASHIMA vs Danshoku Dino & KUDO
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 329
2791. Ken Ohka & Cherry vs Mio Shirai & Io Shirai
2792. Dick Togo & Yasu Urano vs Big Morohashi & Hiro Tsumaki
2793. El Generico & Yano K Data vs Shuji Ishikawa & Shinichiro Tominaga
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 330
2794. Danshoku Dino vs Sexxy Eddy
2795. Dick Togo & Antonio Honda vs Yasu Urano & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 331
2796. Munenori Sawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Kenny Omega & Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 332
2797. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 333
2798. Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Great Sasuke & Ricky Fuji
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 334
2799. KO-D 4 Way Tag Elimination Match
Alpha1 Watch The Throne 2
2800. Eric Cairnie vs Josh Alexander vs Trent Barreta
2801. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano
DDT 30/6/11 Dick Togo Japanese Retirement Show
2802. Dick Togo vs Gedo
DDT 24/7/11 Ryogoku Peter Pan 2011
2803. Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt
2804. Danshoku Dino vs Bob Sapp
New Japan 18/6/11
2805. Jado, Gedo & Brian Kendrick vs Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
2806. Mascara Dorada vs Ryusuke Taguchi
2807. Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt
2808. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto
New Japan 13/5/11
2809. Kazuchika Okada vs MVP
New Japan 14/5/11
2810. MVP vs Tetsuya Naito
New Japan 15/5/11
2811. MVP vs Toru Yano
DGUSA Revolt 2014
2812. Donst vs Dickinson
2813. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
2814. Konley vs Santa Maria
2815. Bravados vs Gentlemens Club
2816. Nese vs Swann
2817. Fire vs Strickland vs Mr A
2818. Fox vs Gulak
2819. Gargano vs Barreta
DGUSA Way of the Ronin 2014
2820. Donst vs Konley
2821. Freddie vs Belakus
2822. Santa Maria vs Page
2823. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
2824. Barreta/Nese vs Swann/Strickland
2825. Moose vs Cooter vs Fate
2826. Bravados vs Gentlemens Club
2827. Fox vs Hero
2828. Gargano vs Strong
ROH on Sinclair 13/4/13
2829. Bobby Fish vs Eddie Edwards
2830. Alabama Attitude vs RD Evans & QT Marshall
2831. Mike Mondo vs Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander vs BJ Whitmer vs Mark Briscoe
WWE Superstars 22/2/13
2832. Sin Cara vs Drew McIntyre
WWE Battleground 2014
2833. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2834. AJ Lee vs Paige
2835. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
CZW New Heights 2014
2836. Sabian vs Jonathan Gresham **3/4
2837. Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys vs OI4K vs Tremendous Investigations Inc ***
2838. Shane Strickland vs Caleb Konley **
2839. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey ***1/4
2840. Danny Havoc & Devon Moore vs Ron Mathis & Matt Tremont **1/4
New Japan 13/5/11
2841. Charlie Haas & Rhino vs Togi Makabe & Hiroshi Tanahashi
New Japan 14/5/11
2842. Low Ki vs Prince Devitt
New Japan 15/5/11
2843. Jushin Liger vs Kenny Omega
2844. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Low Ki & Homicide
2845. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards 
2846. Togi Makabe vs Rhino
CZW Heat 2014
2847. Dave Crist vs John Silver vs JT Dunn **3/4
2848. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist *3/4
WWE Superstars 1/3/13
2849. Brodus Clay & Tensai vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 8/3/13
2850. Team Rhodes Scholars vs The Usos
WWE Superstars 15/3/13
2851. Zack Ryder vs JTG
WWE Superstars 22/3/13
2852. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
WWE Superstars 29/3/13
2853. Kofi Kingston vs Primo
WWE Superstars 5/4/13
2854. The Great Khali vs JTG
WWE Superstars 12/4/13
2855. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 19/4/13
2856. Tons of Funk vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 26/4/13
2857. Kaitlyn & Layla vs Tamina & Aksana
WWE Superstars 3/5/13
2858. Kaitlyn vs Tamina Snuka
WWE Superstars 24/5/13
2859. Tons of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs The Usos & The Bellas
CZW Down With The Sickness 2014
2860. Buxx Belmar & Mike Bailey vs Tremendous Investigations Inc ***
2861. Homicide vs Joker **3/4
2862. Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys vs OI4K ***1/4
BATTLEWAR 13
2863. Drew Gulak vs Mike Bailey
2864. Radioactive Wave vs Big Bad Quentin & Giant Tiger
2865. Tabarnak de Team vs The Super Smash Brothers
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014
2866. Nese/Konley vs Bravados
2867. Fox vs A
2868. Swann vs Busick
2869. Gentlemen vs Colony
2870. Hero vs Tanaka
2871. Gargano vs Ricochet

September 

New Japan 22/6/11
2872. Devitt/Taguchi/Goto vs Togo/Tanaka/Yujiro
New Japan 23/6/11
2873. Devitt/Taguchi/Goto vs Liger/Bernard/Anderson
New Japan 18/7/11
2874. Jushin Liger vs Hector Garza
2875. Devitt/Taguchi/KUSHIDA vs Omega/Ibushi/Daisuke Sasaki
2876. Hirooki Goto vs Karl Anderson
2877. Minoru Suzuki vs Satoshi Kojima
2878. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Giant Bernard
New Japan 1/8/11
2879. La Sombra vs Wataru Inoue
2880. Bernard vs Saito
2881. Takayama vs Yano
2882. Goto vs Tenzan
2883. Ibushi vs Taguchi
2884. Yujiro vs Naito
2885. Archer vs Makabe
2886. Kojima vs Suzuki
2887. MVP vs Nakamura
2888. Nagata vs Tanahashi
BATTLEWAR 14
2889. Franky The Mobster vs Scott Parker
2890. Giant Tiger vs Vanessa Kraven
2891. Player Uno vs Tank Rukin
2892. BBQ vs Sexxxy Eddy
2893. Belmar/Hawke vs TDT
New Japan 2/8/11
2894. Anderson vs Sombra
2895. Archer vs Saito
2896. Inoue vs Strong Man
2897. Bernard vs Yujiro
2898. Goto/Liger/Taguchi vs Iizuka/Ishii/Gedo
2899. Nagata vs Naito
2900. Suzuki vs MVP
2901. Makabe vs Yano
2902. Nakamura vs Kojima
2903. Tanahashi vs Takayama
New Japan 5/8/11
2904. Sombra vs Strong Man
2905. Yujiro vs Saito
2906. MVP vs Inoue
2907. Suzuki vs Anderson
2908. Bernard vs Archer
2909. Yano vs Nagata
2910. Nakamura vs Tenzan
2911. Makabe vs Naito
2912. Goto vs Kojima
IWA-MS Big Ass Christmas Bash 2013
2913. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcher
2914. Reed Bentley vs Jimmy Jacobs
2915. Chris Hero vs Trik Davis
2916. Ricochet vs Jonathan Gresham
2917. Drake Younger vs Christian Rose
New Japan 6/8/11
2918. Goto vs Sombra
2919. Anderson vs Strong Man
2920. Nagata vs Yujiro
2921. Nakamura vs Inoue
2922. Kojima/MVP vs Taka/Taichi
2923. Makabe vs Saito
2924. Suzuki vs Tenzan
2925. Naito vs Yano
2926. Takayama vs Bernard
2927. Tanahashi vs Archer
PWG All Star Weekend X Night 1
2928. Cage vs Nese
2929. RockNES vs Candice/Joey
2930. Ciampa vs Drake
2931. Gargano vs Richards
2932. Best Friends vs Dojo Bros
2933. ACH vs Elgin
2934. Rushmore vs ICMG
2935. Hero vs Cole
All Japan 2/1/12
2936. Akebono & Hama vs Okabyashi & Hashimoto
2937. Muto, Abdullah & Kikutaro vs Fuchi, Nishimura & BLACK BUSHI
2938. Sanada, KAI & Yamato vs Ozz, Cuervo & Omega
2939. Suwama vs Sekimoto
New Japan 7/8/11
2940. Takayama vs Saito
2941. Yano vs Yujiro
2942. Tenzan vs Inoue
2943. Suzuki vs Sombra
2944. Archer/TAKA vs Naito/Honma
2945. Nakamura vs Strong Man
2946. Goto vs Anderson
2947. Bernard vs Nagata
2948. Kojima vs MVP
2949. Tanahashi vs Makabe
PWG All Star Weekend X Night 2
2950. PPRay vs RockNES vs B-Boy/Mack
2951. Nese vs Ciampa
2952. Friends vs F'N Machines
2953. ACH vs Hero
2954. Dojos vs Swann/Fox
2955. Richards vs Ricochet
2956. Ryan/LeRae/Younger vs Bucks/Steen
2957. Cole vs Gargano
New Japan 8/8/11
2958. Inoue vs Anderson
2959. Kojima vs Strong
2960. Takayama vs Yujiro
2961. Naito vs Archer
2962. MVP vs Tenzan
2963. Nakamura vs Sombra
2964. Tanahashi vs Saito
2965. Suzuki vs Goto
2966. Makabe vs Nagata
New Japan 10/8/11
2967. Archer vs Yujiro
2968. Yano vs Saito
2969. Kojima vs Sombra
2970. Tenzan vs Strong
2971. Suzuki vs Inoue
2972. Nakamura vs Anderson
2973. MVP vs Goto
2974. Naito vs Takayama
2975. Tanahashi vs Bernard
New Japan 11/8/11
2976. Naito vs Saito
2977. Tenzan vs Sombra
2978. Goto vs Inoue
2979. Yano vs Archer
2980. MVP vs Strong
2981. Kojima vs Anderson
2982. Makabe vs Bernard
2983. Tanahashi vs Yujiro
2984. Nagata vs Takayama
WWF In Your House 1
2985. Bret Hart vs Hakushi
2986. Razor Ramon vs Jeff Jarrett & The Roadie
2987. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs The Smoking Gunns
2988. Jerry Lawler vs Bret Hart
2989. Diesel vs Sycho Sid
2990. Undertaker vs Kama
2991. British Bulldog vs Owen Hart
AIW Dead Presidents
2992. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Youthanazia vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs The Submission Squad **1/2
2993. Bobby Beverly vs Flip Kendrick vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton **3/4
2994. Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers DUD
2995. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
2996. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero ***1/2
2997. Ethan Page vs UltraMantis Black vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
2998. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page ****
AAW One Twisted Christmas 2013
2999. Edwards vs Moondog
3000. Elgin vs Walker
3001. Cage vs Matthews
3002. Wagner/Patera vs Rican/Lovelace
3003. Cabana vs Tweek
3004. Jacobs vs Richards
3005. Crane/Lawrence vs Boz/Cannon
3006. Silas vs Kingston
3007. Gravity vs Kung Fu vs Elgin/Page
3008. Hollister vs Steen
New Japan 13/8/11
3009. MVP vs Sombra
3010. Kojima vs Inoue
3011. Anderson vs Tenzan
3012. Nagata vs Archer
3013. Strong vs Suzuki
3014. Naito vs Bernard
3015. Takayama vs Makabe
3016. Goto vs Nakamura
3017. Yano vs Tanahashi
PWX Taken By Force
3018. Kyle Matthews vs Kyle O'Reilly
3019. Kevin Steen vs Jake Manning
3020. Corey Hollis vs Davey Richards
3021. Cedric Alexander vs Michael Elgin
3022. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann
C*4 A Better Tomorrow 2014
3023. Banks & Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
3024. Sebastian Suave vs Cheech Hernandez
3025. Leon St.Giovanni vs Shane Sabre vs Ethan Page
3026. Buxx Belmar vs Drew Gulak
3027. Mike Bailey vs Matt Tremont
3028. Hawke/Pinkie vs O'Shea/Rollins
wXw Back To The Roots XIII
3029. Walter vs Sabre Jr
3030. Takeda/Miyamoto vs Reign of Terror
3031. Hashimoto vs Ray
3032. Hot & Spicy vs Hashimoto & Kawakami
3033. Hero vs Klinger
3034. End vs Sabre Jr
ROH on Sinclair 20/4/13
3035. Mike Bennett vs Roderick Strong
3036. Jorge Santi vs Tadarius Thomas
3037. ACH vs Matt Taven
New Japan 14/8/11
3038. Saito vs Nagata
3039. Bernard vs Yano
3040. Archer vs Takayama
3041. Yujiro vs Makabe
3042. Naito vs Tanahashi
3043. Strong vs Goto
3044. Anderson vs MVP
3045. Tenzan vs Kojima
3046. Nakamura vs Suzuki
3047. Apollo66 vs Ibushi/Omega
3048. Nakamura vs Naito
AAW The Chaos Theory 2014
3049. 4 Way
3050. Lawrence/Crane vs Zero Gravity
3051. Cabana/Miller vs We Are Here
3052. Kingston vs Gresham
3053. Kung Fu Manchu vs Team Ambition
3054. Cage vs ACH
3055. Hollister vs Jacobs
3056. Men of the Year vs Nation/Ricochet
PWG DDT4 2014
3057. Friends vs RockNES
3058. Fucking Machines vs PPRay
3059. Cole Steen Cole vs Joey & Candice
3060. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
3061. Ciampa vs Thornstowe
3062. Cole Steen vs Friends
3063. Machines vs ICMG
3064. Hero vs Gargano vs Younger vs O'Reilly
3065. Friends vs ICMG
New Japan 10/8/12
3066. Archer vs Naito
3067. Nagata vs Benjamin
3068. MVP vs Tenzan
3069. Makabe vs Rush
3070. Anderson vs Yano
3071. Kojima vs Suzuki
3072. Tanahashi vs Yujiro
3073. Goto vs Okada
AAA Triplemania 2011
3074. Moreno/Fabi/Lolita/Mari vs Love/James/Star/Velvet
3075. Tiger/Evans vs Abyss/Anderson
3076. Jarrett vs Zorro
3077. Park vs Mesias
3078. Wagner Jr vs RVD
Lucha FanFest 19/5/12
3079. Nakajima/Kitamiya/Miyahara vs Traumas I & II/Halloween
Michinoku Pro 3/6/12
3080. Yapper Man 1/Yapper Man 2/Yapper Man 3 vs Sasuke/Shinzaki/Kong
3081. Ultimo Dragon vs Kesen Numajiro
3082. Rasse/Kenbai vs Brahman Shu/Brahman Kei
3083. Fujita Jr Hayato vs Kenou

November


----------



## Platt

2012 Total: 2838
2013 Total: 4138
2014 Total: 2943

January 449
February 232
March 374
April 336
May 294
June 202
July 316
August 277
September 256
October 207



Spoiler: January



1/1
1 Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 8/25/12
2 Brodus Clay vs Curt Hawkins - Saturday Morning Slam 9/1/12
3 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 9/8/12
4 Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs Epico & Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 9/15/12
5 William Regal vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 9/22/12
6 Santino vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 9/29/12
7 Rey Mysterio vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/6/12
8 Miz vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
9 Sin Cara vs Jinder Mahal - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
10 Zack Ryder vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
11 Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
12 Brodus Clay vs Epico - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
13 Antonio Cesaro vs Derrick Bateman - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
14 Sin Cara vs El Local - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
15 Brodus Clay vs Cody Rhodes - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
16 PTP vs Usos - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
17 Great Khali vs Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
18 William Regal vs R-Truth - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
19 Kofi Kingston vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
20 El Local vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
21 Usos vs 3MB - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
22 Jinder Mahal vs Ted DiBiase - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
23 Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
24 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
25 Heath Slater vs John Cena - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
26 PTP vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
27 Ryback vs Jobbers - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
28 Super Crazy vs Tajiri - ECW Living Dangerously 99
29 Balls Mahoney vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 99
30 Little Guido vs Antifaz del Norte - ECW Living Dangerously 99
31 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Living Dangerously 99
32 New Jack vs Mr Mustafa - ECW Living Dangerously 99
33 Spike Dudley & Nova vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
34 Spike Dudley & Sid Vicious vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
35 Tommy Dreamer & Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Living Dangerously 99
36 Taz vs Sabu - ECW Living Dangerously 99
37 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri - ECW Cyberslam 99
38 Nova vs Rod Price - ECW Cyberslam 99
39 Super Crazy vs Mosco de la Merced - ECW Cyberslam 99
40 Taka Michinoku vs Papi Chulo - ECW Cyberslam 99
41 RVD vs Too Cold Scorpio - ECW Cyberslam 99
42 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 99
43 Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible - ECW Cyberslam 99
44 Dudleys & Mr Mustafa vs Balls Mahoney, Axl Rotten & New Jack - ECW Cyberslam 99
1/2
45 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/1/14
46 Naomi & Cameron vs Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendez - Main Event 1/1/14
47 Santana Garrett vs Christina Von Eerie - Belleview Pro Wrestling 7/14/12
48 Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
49 Emma vs Natalya - NXT 1/1/14
50 Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
51 Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
52 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
53 Dudley Boyz vs Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
54 Super Crazy vs Taka Michinoku - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
55 Tajiri vs Little Guido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
56 Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
57 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
58 Sid Vicious vs Justin Credible - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
59 Taz vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
1/3
60 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/2/14
61 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - Impact 1/2/14
62 Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum - Impact 1/2/14
63 Kurt Angle & Gunner vs Bobby Roode & James Storm - Impact 1/2/14
64 Shield vs Usos - Smackdown 1/3/14
65 Fandango vs R-Truth - Smackdown 1/3/14
66 Rhodes' vs Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/3/14
67 Aksana vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 1/3/14
68 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 1/3/14
69 CM Punk & Usos vs Shield - Smackdown 1/3/14
70 Chris Chetti & Super Nova vs Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill - ECW Heatwave 99
71 Jazz vs Jason - ECW Heatwave 99
72 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Heatwave 99
73 Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Heatwave 99
74 Francine vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 99
75 Taz vs Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 99
76 RVD & Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Heatwave 99
77 Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
78 Jazz vs Tom Marquez - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
79 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Simon Diamond & Tony DeVito - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
80 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
81 Justin Credible vs Sabu - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
82 Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
83 Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Jack Victory - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
84 RVD vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
1/4
85 Spike Dudley vs Simon Diamond - ECW November To Remember 99
86 Little Guido vs Nova - ECW November To Remember 99
87 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri vs Super Crazy - ECW November To Remember 99
88 Spanish Angel, Tony DeVito, Vito Lograsso & PN News vs New Jack, Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney - ECW November To Remember 99
89 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW November To Remember 99
90 Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka - ECW November To Remember 99
91 RVD vs Taz - ECW November To Remember 99
92 Justin Credible, Lance Storm & Rhino vs Sandman, Raven & Tommy Dreamer - ECW November To Remember 99
93 BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS 4/12/08
94 BJ Whitmer vs Sami Callihan - HWA 4/23/11
95 BJ Whitmer vs Davey Richards - AIW 10/2/11
96 Veda Scott vs Mia Yim - AIW Point Break
97 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs M-Dogg 20 Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition - AIW End Of The World '12
98 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Batiri - AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta
99 Veda Scott vs Marion Fontaine - AIW JLIT '13
100 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW JLIT '13
101 BJ Whitmer vs Homicide - IWA:MS 8/1/03
102 BJ Whitmer vs Samoa Joe - IWA:MS 4/10/04
103 BJ Whitmer vs Danny Daniels - IWA:MS 3/19/05
104 BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson - IWA:MS 5/21/05
105 BJ Whitmer vs Reckless Youth - IWA:MS 5/12/01
106 BJ Whitmer vs Mike Quackenbush - IWA:MS 9/7/01
107 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 11/2/02
108 BJ Whitmer vs Stan Dupp - IWA:MS 5/24/03
109 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 6/27/03 
1/5
110 Tyson Kidd vs Jack Swagger - Superstars 1/4/14
111 Usos vs PTP - Superstars 1/4/14
112 Michael Elgin vs Alex Shelley - AAW 5/13/11
113 Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Iron Saints –- Elite Pro 8/3/07
114 Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs Dustin Lee –- IWA:MS 6/2008
115 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan –- IWA:MS 7/6/08
116 Drake Younger vs Bad Bones –- wXw 7/26/08
117 Drake Younger vs Vin Gerard –- Chikara 8/10/08
118 Drake Younger vs Jake Crist –- IPW 9/6/08
119 Drake Younger vs Michael Elgin -– IWA:MS 9/27/08
120 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan vs Claudio Castagnoli -– IWA:MS 9/28/08
121 Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage vs Necro Butcher -– CZW 10/11/08
122 Drake Younger vs Dingo –- IWA:MS 11/15/08
123 Drake Younger vs Ryuji Ito -– IWA:EC 11/29/08
124 Drake Younger vs Devon Moore -– CZW 1/10/09
125 Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston -– CZW 2/14/09
126 Drake Younger vs Shingo –- wXw 3/8/09
1/6
127 Skarlet vs Christina Von Eriee - Bellatrix 7
128 Destiny vs Lufisto - Bellatrix 7
129 Erin Angel vs Penelope - Bellatrix 7
130 Miss Mina vs Mercedes Martinez - Bellatrix 7
131 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Bellatrix 7
132 Sammy Baynz vs Liberty - Bellatrix 7
1/7
133 Wyatt Family vs Usos & Rey Mysterio - Raw 1/6/14
134 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Raw 1/6/14
135 Sin Cara vs ADR - Raw 1/6/14
136 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Raw 1/6/14
137 Damien Sandow vs Great Khali - Raw 1/6/14
138 Bellas vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Raw 1/6/14
139 3MB vs Too Cool & Rikishi - Raw 1/6/14
140 CM Punk vs Roman Reigns - Raw 1/6/14
1/8
141 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - IPW 11/1/08
142 Jon Moxley vs Jake Crist - HWA 12/19/08
143 Jon Moxley vs Brain Damage - CZW 5/9/09
144 Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW 7/11/09
1/9
145 Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Main Event 1/8/14
146 ADR vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
147 Rhodes' vs 3MB - Main Event 1/8/14
148 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
149 Summer Rae vs Bailey - NXT 1/9/14
150 Colin Cassidy vs Aiden English - NXT 1/9/14
151 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/9/14
152 Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin - NXT 1/9/14
153 Hunico & Camacho vs Ascension - NXT 1/9/14
154 Kevin Steen & Johnny Gargano vs LDRS - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale 
155 Kevin Steen vs Bad Bones - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale
156 Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
157 Mr. Touchdown vs Scotty Slade - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
158 Portia Perez vs Lexxus - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
159 RD Evans vs Veda Scott - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
160 Johnny Gargano vs Naom Dar - PCW Spring Slam 2013
161 T-Bone v s Tommy Dreamer - PCW Spring Slam 2013
162 Mad Man Manson vs Dave Mastiff - PCW Spring Slam 2013
163 Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis - PCW Spring Slam 2013
164 Rumble - PCW Spring Slam 2013
1/10
165 Bro Mans vs Eric Young & Joseph Parks - Impact 1/9/14
166 EC3 vs Samoa Joe - Impact 1/9/14
167 Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence - Impact 1/9/14
168 Sting vs Bobby Roode - Impact 1/9/14
169 Magnus vs AJ Styles - Impact 1/9/14
170 MsChif vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Epic 2013
171 Irish Airborne vs Mat Fitchett & Davey Vega - AAW Epic 2013
172 Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister - AAW Epic 2013
173 Davey Richards vs ACH - AAW Epic 2013
1/11
174 Usos vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/10/14
175 Real Americans & RybAxel vs Los Matadores, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Smackdown 1/10/14
176 Big E Langston vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 1/10/14
177 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/10/14
178 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
179 Jon Moxley vs Ricochet - IWA:MS 7/10/09
180 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - WXW 1/17/10
181 Jon Moxley vs B-Boy - CZW 2/13/10
182 Jon Moxley vs Davey Richards - HWA 2/20/10
183 Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage - CZW 3/13/10
184 Jon Moxley vs Sami Callihan - CZW 4/10/10
185 Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs - IPW 8/21/10
1/12
186 Natalya vs Summer Rae - Superstars 1/11/14
187 Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback - Superstars 1/11/14
188 Azriel vs Pepper Parks vs Shane Strickland - CZW Answering The Challenge
189 Masada vs Alexander James - CZW Answering The Challenge
190 Alex Colon vs Devon Moore - CZW Answering The Challenge
191 OI4K vs David Starr & JT Dunn - CZW Answering The Challenge
192 Aero Boy vs Danny Havoc - CZW Answering The Challenge
193 Chris Dickinson vs Biff Busick - CZW Answering The Challenge
194 Lucky 13 vs Drew Gulak - CZW Answering The Challenge
195 Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
196 Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
197 Saraya Knight, Miss Natural & Taylor Made vs MsChif, Christina Von Eerie & Heidi Lovelace - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
198 Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
199 Arik Cannon & Mat Fitchett vs Irish Airborne - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
200 Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
1/13
201 Brock Lesnar vs Crash Holly - Raw 11/5/01
202 Brock Lesnar vs Albert - Smackdown 11/20/01
203 Brock Lesnar & Ron Waterman vs Billy & Chuck - Raw 11/19/01
204 Brock Lesnar vs Spike Dudley - Raw 3/11/02
205 Brock Lesnar vs Funaki - Smackdown 3/12/02
206 Brock Lesnar vs Rico Constantino - Raw 12/3/01
207 MsChif vs Nevaeh vs Angelus Layne - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
208 Lamar Titan vs ACH - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
209 MASADA vs Michael Elgin - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
210 Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
211 Brian Kendrick vs Shane Hollister - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
1/14
212 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
213 John Cena vs Damien Sandow - Raw 1/13/14
214 Big Show vs Jack Swagger - Raw 1/13/14
215 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Raw 1/13/14
216 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/13/14
217 Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 1/13/14
218 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 1/13/14
219 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/13/14
220 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
221 Kevin Steen vs Arik Royal - PWX Night Of Champions
222 Edddie Edwards vs Chiva Kid - PWX Night Of Champions
223 Amber O'Neal vs Carolina Rodriguez - PWX Enemy Territory
224 Delirious vs Chiva Kid - PWX Enemy Territory
225 Eddie Edwards vs Jake Manning - PWX Enemy Territory
226 Kevin Steen vs Caleb Konley - PWX Enemy Territory
1/15
227 Skarlett vs X-Cute Sweet - Bellatrix 6
228 Miss Mina vs Nikki Storm - Bellatrix 6
229 Aurora Flame vs Destiny - Bellatrix 6
230 Kay Lee Ray vs Queen Maya - Bellatrix 6
231 Rhia O'Reilly vs Erin Angel - Bellatrix 6
232 Bette Noire & Viper vs Chanel & Violet O'Hara - Bellatrix 6
233 Penelope vs The Alpha Female - Bellatrix 6
234 Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight - Bellatrix 6
235 Liberty vs Shanna - Bellatrix 6
1/16
236 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/16/14
237 CJ Parker vs Jason Jordan - NXT 1/16/14
238 Mojo Rawley vs Bo Dallas - NXT 1/16/14
239 Kofi Kingston vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/16/14
240 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 1/15/14
241 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/15/14
242 3MB vs PTP - Main Event 1/15/14
243 3MB vs Los Matadores - Main Event 1/15/14
244 Angelina Love vs Riot - BLOW 9/28/13
245 Leilani Kai vs Sumie Sakai - BLOW 9/28/13
246 Vanity vs Jennifer Cruz - BLOW 9/28/13
247 Jessie Kaye & Amber Rodriguez vs Mistress Belmont & Veda Scott - BLOW 9/28/13
248 Melissa Coates & Craig Steele vs Silvie Silver & Lucifer Darksyde - BLOW 9/28/13
249 Amazing Kong & La Rosa Negra vs Missy Sampson & Annie Social - BLOW 9/28/13
1/17
250 12 Man Tag - Impact 1/16/14
251 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 1/16/14
252 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/16/14
253 Sting vs EC3 - Impact 1/16/14
254 Jessie Belle vs Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 1/18/14
255 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/17/14
256 ADR vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/17/14
257 Naomi vs Tamina - Smackdown 1/17/14
258 Big E Langston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/17/14
259 Real Americans vs Usos - Smackdown 1/17/14
260 Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt - House Of Hardcore III
261 Lance Anoai vs Matt Striker - House Of Hardcore III
262 Carlito Colon & Thea Trinidad vs Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - House Of Hardcore III
263 Hardcore Rumble - House Of Hardcore III
264 Big XLG vs MVP - House Of Hardcore III
265 Homicide & Eddie Kingston vs Matt Hardy & Devon - House Of Hardcore III
266 Kevin Steen vs Rhino - House Of Hardcore III
267 Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese vs Petey Williams - House Of Hardcore III
268 Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - House Of Hardcore III
1/18
269 EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
270 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
271 Bobby Roode vs Samoa Joe - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
272 Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
273 Bad Influence vs Eric Young & Joseph Park - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
274 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
275 Lethal Lockdown - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
1/19
276 CW Anderson vs Mikey Whipwreck - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
277 Simon Diamond, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Nova, Kid Kash & Jazz - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
278 Super Crazy & Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn & Little Guido - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
279 Angel vs New Jack - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
280 RVD vs Sabu - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
281 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Raven - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
282 Mike Awesome vs Spike Dudley - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
283 Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay - Superstars 1/17/14
284 3MB vs PTP - Superstars 1/17/14
285 Dusty Rhodes vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
286 CW Anderson & Bill Wiles vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
287 Mike Awesome vs Kid Kash - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
288 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Gedo & Jado - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
289 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
290 Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
291 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Raven & Mike Awesome vs Tommy Dreamer & Masato Tanaka - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
292 Super Crazy vs Rhino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
1/20
293 Masato Tanaka vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
294 Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Simon Diamond - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
295 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
296 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Danny Doring & Roadkill vs DeVito & Angel - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
297 Tajiri vs Steve Corino - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
298 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
299 Jerry Lynn vs RVD - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
300 Justin Credible vs Lance Storm - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
1/21
301 Shield vs Big E Langston & Rhodes' - Raw 1/20/14
302 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Raw 1/20/14
303 CM Punk vs Billy Gunn - Raw 1/20/14
304 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/20/14
305 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/20/14
306 Usos vs Wyatts - Raw 1/20/14
307 Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton - Raw 1/20/14
308 Sal E Graziano vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000
309 Danny Doring, Road Kill & Kid Kash vs CW Anderson, Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
310 Jerry Lynn vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 2000
311 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Angel & DeVito - ECW Heatwave 2000
312 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Psicosis - ECW Heatwave 2000
313 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Heatwave 2000
314 RVD vs Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
315 Justin Credible vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
1/22
316 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
317 Kid Kash vs EZ Money - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
318 Joel Gertner vs Cyrus - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
319 Da Baldies vs Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
320 Steve Corino vs CW Anderson - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
321 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Mikey Whipwreck & Tajiri - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
328 Rhino vs RVD - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
329 Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
1/23
330 R-Truth vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/22/14
331 Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas - Main Event 1/22/14
332 ADR vs Sin Cara - Main Event 1/22/14
333 Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
334 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
335 CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
336 Natalya vs Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
337 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT 1/23/14
338 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW November To Remember 2000
339 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW November To Remember 2000
340 Spike Dudley, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money, Julio Dinero & Chris Hamrick - ECW November To Remember 2000
341 Nova vs Chris Chetti - ECW November To Remember 2000
342 Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy vs Da Baldies - ECW November To Remember 2000
343 Rhino vs New Jack - ECW November To Remember 2000
344 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck (& Super Crazy) - ECW November To Remember 2000
345 Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible vs Sandman - ECW November To Remember 2000
1/24
346 Gunner vs James Storm - Impact 1/23/14
347 Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries - Impact 1/23/14
348 Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle - Impact 1/23/14
349 Samoa Joe vs Spud - Impact 1/23/14
350 Sting vs Magnus - Impact 1/23/14
351 Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 1/23/14
352 Sin Cara & Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/23/14
353 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
354 EZ Money vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
355 Nova vs Julio Deniro - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
356 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
357 CW Anderson vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
358 Rhino vs Spike Dudley - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
359 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
360 Steve Corino vs Justin Credible vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
1/25
361 Real Americans vs Big Show & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/24/14
362 Brodus Clay vs Miz - Smackdown 1/24/14
363 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 1/24/14
364 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/24/14
365 PTP vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/24/14
366 Kofi Kingston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/24/14
367 Big E Langston, Usos & Rhodes' vs Shield & NAO - Smackdown 1/24/14
368 Battle Royal - WCW Road Wild 98
369 Goldberg vs Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW Superbrawl IX
370 Goldberg vs Sting - WCW Nitro 11/8/99
371 Goldberg vs Bret Hart - Starrcade 99
372 Goldberg vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 10/20/03
373 Edge vs John Cena - New Years Revolution 06
374 RVD vs John Cena - One Night Stand 06
375 Edge vs Undertaker - Smackdown 05/08/07
376 CM Punk vs Edge - Raw 06/30/08
377 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Extreme Rules 09
378 Jack Swagger vs Chris Jericho - Smackdown 04/02/10
379 Kane vs Rey Mysterio - MITB 2010
380 Miz vs Randy Orton - Raw 11/22/10
381 ADR vs CM Punk - Summerslam 2011
382 Daniel Bryan vs Big Show - TLC 2011
383 John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw 1000
384 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Raw 04/08/13
385 Chilly Willy vs The Blue Boy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
386 Da Baldies vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
387 Bilvis Wesley vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
388 Jerry Lynn vs Spike Dudley - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
389 CW Anderson vs Super Crazy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
390 EZ Money vs Nova - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
391 Hot Commodity vs Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
392 The FBI vs Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
393 Justin Credible vs Steve Corino vs Sandman - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
1/26
394 Portia Perez vs Kay Lee Ray - PBW 9/20/13
395 Jerry Lynn & Cyrus vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
396 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money & Julio Dinero - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
397 Nova vs Chris Hamrick - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
398 Tommy Dreamer vs CW Anderson - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
399 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
400 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Chilly Willy & Balls Mahoney - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
401 Sandman vs Steve Corino vs Justin Credible - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
402 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
403 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
404 Su Yung vs Solo Darling - Shine 15
405 Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra - Shine 15
406 Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace - Shine 15
407 Angelina Love vs Taylor Made - Shine 15
408 Leva Bates vs Nevaeh - Shine 15
409 The S-N-S Express vs The American Sweethearts - Shine 15
410 Mia Yim vs Ivelisse - Shine 15
411 Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay - Shine 15
412 Rain vs Amazing Kong - Shine 15
1/27
413 Rhodes' vs NAO - Royal Rumble 2014
414 Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble 2014
415 Brock Lesnar vs Big Show - Royal Rumble 2014
416 Randy Orton vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2014
417 Royal Rumble - Royal Rumble 2014
1/28
418 Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Raw 1/27/14
419 Fandango vs R-Truth - Raw 1/27/14
420 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 1/27/14
421 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 1/27/14
422 Kofi Kingston vs ADR - Raw 1/27/14
423 Rhodes' vs NAO - Raw 1/27/14
424 AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bellas, Naomu & Cameron - Raw 1/27/14
425 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena - Raw 1/27/14
1/29
426 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs FBI - ECW 8/25/00
427 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs RVD & Kid Kash - ECW 8/25/00
428 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible & Rhino - ECW 8/25/00
429 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Swinger & Simon Diamond - ECW 8/25/00
1/30
430 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 1/30/14
431 Corey Graves vs Camacho - NXT 1/30/14
432 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 1/30/14
433 Colin Cassady vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/30/14
434 Miz vs CJ Parker - NXT 1/30/14
435 Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch - NXT 1/30/14
436 ADR vs R-Truth - Main Event 1/29/14
437 Natalya vs Tamina - Main Event 1/29/14
438 Usos & Big E Langston vs 3MB - Main Event 1/29/14
1/31
439 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa - Impact 1/30/14
440 Bad Influence vs James Storm & Gunner - Impact 1/30/14
441 Eric Young & Abyss vs BroMans - Impact 1/30/14
442 Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs Magnus & EC3 - Impact 1/30/14
443 Cheerleader Melissa vs Lacey Von Erich - Chick Fight On The Road
444 Candice LeRae vs ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
445 La Nazi vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
446 Raisha Saeed vs Christie Ricci - Chick Fight On The Road
447 Amazing Kong & Jamie D. vs Cheerleader Melissa & ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
448 Tracy Brooks vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
449 Raisha Saeed vs Christina Von Eerie - Chick Fight On The Road





Spoiler: February



2/1
450 Summer Rae vs Natalya - Superstars 1/30/14
451 Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/30/14
2/2
452 Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 1/31/14
453 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/31/14
454 PTP vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/31/14
455 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 1/31/14
456 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 1/31/14
457 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/31/14
458 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus - Smackdown 1/31/14
459 Mia Yim vs Amazing Kong - Shimmer 53
460 Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee - Shimmer 53
461 Kalamity vs Rhia O'Reilly vs Evie vs Christina Von Eerie vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 53
462 Ayumi Kurihara vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 53
463 Serena Deeb, Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Jessicka Havok, Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh - Shimmer 53
464 Jessie McKay vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 53
465 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kana & LuFisto vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 53
466 Athena vs Ayako Hamada - Shimmer 53
467 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Shimmer 53
2/3
468 Nicole Matthews vs KC Spinelli - ECCW 2/1/14
469 Santana Garrett vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 54
470 MsChif vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 54
471 Evie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 54
472 Kalamity vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 54
473 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 54
474 Kana vs Jessie McKay - Shimmer 54
475 Ayako Hamada vs Melanie Cruise - Shimmer 54
476 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 54
477 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 54
478 Athena vs Madison Eagles vs Saraya Knight vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 54
479 Cheerleader Melissa vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 54
2/4
480 Shield vs Big E Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio - Raw 2/3/14
481 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Raw 2/3/14
482 NAO vs Rhodes' - Raw 2/3/14
483 Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder - Raw 2/3/14
484 Sheamus vs Curtis Axel - Raw 2/3/14
485 Wyatt Famil vs Dolph Ziggler, Xavier Woods & R-Truth - Raw 2/3/14
486 Naomi vs Aksana - Raw 2/3/14
487 Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/3/14
2/4
488 Jessie McKay vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 55
489 Thunderkitty vs Allysin Kay - Shimmer 55
490 Heidi Lovelace & Santana Garrett vs Jessicka Havok & Sassy Stephie - Shimmer 55
491 Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 55
492 Athena vs Taylor Made - Shimmer 55
493 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 55
494 MsChif vs Kalamity - Shimmer 55
495 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 55
496 Kana vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 55
497 Ayako Hamada vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 55
498 Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 55
2/6
499 Portia Perez vs Carmel Jacob - PBW 9/21/13
500 Fandango vs Miz - Main Event 2/5/14
501 ADR vs Zack Ryder - Main Event 2/5/14
502 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/5/14
503 Shazza McKenzie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 56
504 Leva Bates vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 56
505 Leah Von Dutch vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 56
506 Kellie Skater vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer 56
507 Jessie McKay vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 56
508 Mia Yim vs Evie - Shimmer 56
509 MsChif & Christina Von Eerie vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay - Shimmer 56
510 Tomoka Nakagawa vs Portia Perez - Shimmer 56
511 Kana vs Mercedes Martinez vs Ayako Hamada vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 56
2/7
512 Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 2/6/14
513 Alicia Fox vs Emma - NXT 2/6/14
514 Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan - NXT 2/6/14
515 Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 2/6/14
516 Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves - NXT 2/6/14
517 Eric Young vs Abyss - Impact 2/6/14
518 Austin Aries vs Zema Ion - Impact 2/6/14
519 Kurt Angle vs Magnus - Impact 2/6/14
520 Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode - Impact 2/6/14
521 Madison Eagles vs Athena - Shimmer 56
522 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 56
523 Cheerleader Melissa vs Kalamity - Shimmer 56
524 Shield vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/7/14
525 AJ vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 2/7/14
526 Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro - Smackdown 2/7/14
527 Sheamus vs Ryback - Smackdown 2/7/14
528 Goldust vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 2/7/14
529 Randy Orton vs Christian - Smackdown 2/7/14
2/8
530 Jessie Belle vs Lovely Lylah - OVW 2/8/14
531 Tamina vs Natalya - Superstars 2/6/14
532 Usos & Los Matadores vs 3MB & Curt Hawkins - Superstars 2/6/14
2/9
533 Kyle Matthews vs Colt Cabana - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
534 Bobby Sharp vs Drew Gulak - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
535 Jamin Olivencia vs Ryan Taylor - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
536 Kyle O'Reilly vs Davey Richards - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
537 Vordell Walker vs Pepper Parks - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
538 Jeff McAllister vs B-Boy - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
539 Steve Anthony vs Caprice Coleman - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
540 Anthony Nese vs Adam Cole - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
2/10
541 Joe Gacy vs Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary
542 Caleb Konley vs Pepper Parks - CZW 15th Anniversary
543 Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary
544 Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont - CZW 15th Anniversary
545 Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee - CZW 15th Anniversary
546 The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI vs OI4K - CZW 15th Anniversary
547 The Beaver Boys vs Murderers’ Row - CZW 15th Anniversary
548 Blk Jeez vs Chris Dickinson vs AR Fox vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
549 Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles - CZW 15th Anniversary
550 Danny Havoc vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
551 Jason Silver vs Barbi Hayden - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
552 Jessicka Havok vs Jaykus Plisken - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
553 Angel Blue vs Jessica James vs Christina Von Eerie vs Portia Perez vs Athena vs Rachel Summerlyn - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
2/11
554 Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & Rhodes' - Raw 2/10/14
555 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/10/14
556 Real Americans vs Christian & Sheamus - Raw 2/10/14
557 Dolph Ziggler vs Batista - Raw 2/10/14
558 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 2/10/14
559 Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose - Raw 2/10/14
560 AJ, Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas & Cameron - Raw 2/10/14
561 John Cena vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/10/14
2/12
562 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt - TNA One Night Only Old School
563 EC3 vs Dewy Barnes - TNA One Night Only Old School
564 Tommy Dreamer vs Bully Ray - TNA One Night Only Old School
565 Bad Influence & Velvet Sky vs BroMans & Lei'D Tapa - TNA One Night Only Old School
566 Abyss vs Jeff Hardy - TNA One Night Only Old School
567 Kurt Angle vs Mr Anderson - TNA One Night Only Old School
568 Bobby Roode vs James Storm - TNA One Night Only Old School
569 Magnus vs Samoa Joe - TNA One Night Only Old School
2/13
570 Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family - Main Event 2/12/14
571 Natalya vs Aksana - Main Event 2/12/14
572 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Main Event 2/12/14
573 Emma, Bailey & Natalya vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks - NXT 2/12/14
574 Colin Cassady vs Aiden English - NXT 2/12/14
575 Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker - NXT 2/12/14
576 Wyatt Family vs Jobbers - NXT 2/12/14
2/14
577 Masada vs Danny Havoc - CZW Tangled Web 2
578 Masada vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD Rewind
579 Masada vs Thumbtack Jack - CZW TOD Rewind
580 Masada, Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Drake Younger, Eddie Kingston & Scotty Vortekz - CZW Swinging For The Fences
581 Masada & Brain Damage vs Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston - CZW Lines In The Sand
582 Masada vs Drake Younger - CZW Down With The Sickness 2010
2/15
583 Masada vs Nick Gage - TOD vs Gorefest
584 Masada vs Sami Callihan - CZW Proving Grounds 2011
585 Masada vs Ryuji Ito - CZW Down With The Sickness 2011
586 Masada vs DJ Hyde - Triangle Of UV
587 Masada vs Devon Moore vs Scotty Vortekz vs Robert Anthony - CZW Cage Of Death 13
588 Masada vs Devon Moore vs DJ Hyde vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW Aerial Assault
589 Masada vs Scott Summers - CZW TOD XI
590 Masada vs AR Fox - CZW New Heights 2012
591 Masada vs El Generico - CZW Down With The Sickness 2012
2/16
592 Balls Mahoney vs Lance Storm - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
593 Big Stevie Cool vs Ricky Morton - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
594 Steve Williams vs Axl Rotten - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
595 Raven vs Steve Williams - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
596 Sandman vs D-Von Dudley - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
597 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
598 Terry Funk vs Tommy Rich - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
599 Pitbulls & Tommy Dreamer vs Shane Douglas, Brian Lee & Chris Candido - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
2/17
600 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Cyberslam 1997
601 Chris Chetti vs Little Guido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
602 Steve Richards vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Cyberslam 1997
603 Axl Rotten vs Spike Dudley - ECW Cyberslam 1997
604 Gangstas vs Dudleys - ECW Cyberslam 1997
2/18
605 Taz vs Tracy Smothers - ECW Cyberslam 1997
606 Terry Funk & Tommy Dreamer vs Raven & Brian Lee - ECW Cyberslam 1997
607 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
608 Daniel Bryan vs Christian - Raw 2/17/14
609 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/17/14
610 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/17/14
611 Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns - Raw 2/17/14
612 Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 2/17/14
613 Big E Langston vs 3MB - Raw 2/17/14
614 John Cena vs Cesaro - Raw 2/17/14
615 Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Raw 2/17/14
616 Jey Uso vs Billy Gunn - Raw 2/17/14
617 Randy Orton vs Sheamus - Raw 2/17/14
618 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Sassy Stephie & Jessicka Havok - WSU Mutiny
619 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Christina Von Eerie & Neveah - WSU Mutiny
620 Hania vs Jenny Rose - WSU Mutiny
621 LuFisto vs Athena - WSU Mutiny
622 Marti Belle vs Ezavel Suena - WSU Mutiny
623 Jewells Malone vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU Mutiny
624 Candice & Joey vs Shanna & Chris Dickinson - WSU Mutiny
625 Jessicka Havoc vs Alpha Female - WSU Mutiny
2/19
626 Natalya vs Tamina - Superstars 2/13/14
627 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Superstars 2/13/14
628 Gunner vs EC3 - Impact 2/13/14
629 Gunner & James Storm vs EC3 & Magnus - Impact 2/13/14
630 Wolves & Samoa Joe vs BroMans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/13/14
631 MVP vs Spud - Impact 2/13/14
632 Chris Sabin vs Velvet Sky - Impact 2/13/14
633 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 2/13/14
2/20
634 Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian vs Shield - Smackdown 2/14/14
635 Fandango vs Miz - Smackdown 2/14/14
636 Mark Henry vs Jack SWagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 2/14/14
637 Usos & Rhodes' vs NAO & RybAxel - Smackdown 2/14/14
638 Darren Young vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 2/14/14
639 Randy Orton vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/14/14
2/21
640 Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Main Event 2/19/14
641 Aksana vs Cameron - Main Event 2/19/14
642 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/19/14
2/22
643 The Ascension vs JObbers - NXT 2/19/14
644 Emma vs Summer Rae - NXT 2/19/14
645 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 2/19/14
646 Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 2/21/14
647 Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/21/14
648 Wyatt Family vs Rhodes' & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 2/21/14
649 Titus O'Neil vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/21/14
650 Road Dogg vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 2/21/14
651 Sheamus vs Christian - Smackdown 2/21/14
2/23
652 Cody Rhodes vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 2/20/14
653 Natalya & Bellas vs Tamina, Summer Rae & Eva Marie - Superstars 2/20/14
654 Samoa Joe vs Bro Mans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/20/14
655 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 2/20/14
656 Wolves vs Bad Influence - Impact 2/20/14
657 Magnus vs Gunner - Impact 2/20/14
2/24
658 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Elimination Chamber
2/25
659 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Elimination Chamber
660 NAO vs Usos - Elimination Chamber
661 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Elimination Chamber
662 Shield vs Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber
663 AJ vs Cameron - Elimination Chamber
664 ADR vs Batista - Elimination Chamber
665 Elimination Chamber - Elimination Chamber
2/26
666 ADR vs Batista - Raw 2/24/14
667 Big E Langston vs Cesaro - Raw 2/24/14
668 Sheamus vs Christian - Raw 2/24/14
669 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/24/14
670 Emma vs Summer Rae - Raw 2/24/14
671 Usos vs NAO - Raw 2/24/14
672 Roman Reigns vs Bray WyattS - Raw 2/24/14
2/27
673 Los Matadores & Rhodes' vs 3MB & RybAxel - Main Event 2/26/14
674 Natalya & Eva Marie vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Main Event 2/26/14
675 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Main Event 2/26/14
676 Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara - Main Event 2/26/14
2/28
677 Dudley Boys vs Eliminators - ECW Barely Legal
678 Lance Storm vs RVD - ECW Barely Legal
679 Michinoku Pro 6 man tag - ECW Barely Legal
680 Shane Douglas vs Pit Bull 2 - ECW Barely Legal
681 Sabu vs Taz - ECW Barely Legal





Spoiler: March



3/1
682 Terry Funk vs Sandman vs Steve Richards - ECW Barely Legal
683 Raven vs Terry Funk - ECW Barely Legal
684 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Superstars 2/27/14
685 Rhodes' & Los Matadores vs RybAxel & 3MB - Superstars 2/27/14
686 Wolves vs Bad Influence vs BroMans - Impact 2/27/14
687 EC3 vs Doug Williams - Impact 2/27/14
688 Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones - Impact 2/27/14
689 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female - Impact 2/27/14
690 Bobby Roode vs MVP - Impact 2/27/14
691 Real Americans vs Mark Henry & Big E Langston - Smackdown 2/28/14
692 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 2/28/14
693 Batista vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/28/14
694 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 2/28/14
695 Daniel Bryan & Usos vs Kane & NAO - Smackdown 2/28/14
3/2
696 Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 3/1/14
697 Barbi Hayden vs Santana Garrett - WSU Mutiny
698 Sami Zayn vs Cesaro - NXT Arrival
699 CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawley - NXT Arrival
700 Ascension vs Too Cool - NXT Arrival
701 Paige vs Emma - NXT Arrival
702 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT Arrival
3/3
703 Mia Yim vs Darcy Dixon - PWX Rise Of A Champion IX
3/4
704 Usos vs NAO - Raw 3/3/14
705 Cesaro vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/3/14
706 Shield vs Wyatt Family - Raw 3/3/14
707 Emma & Santino vs Summer Rae & Fandango - Raw 3/3/14
708 Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/3/14
709 Bellas vs Aksana & Alicia Fox - Raw 3/3/14
710 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 3/3/14
711 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/3/14
712 Daniel Bryan vs Batista - Raw 3/3/14
713 Leva Bates vs Su Yung - PWX
3/5
714 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Main Event 3/4/14
715 Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox - Main Event 3/4/14
716 Usos vs Los Matadores - Main Event 3/4/14
3/6
717 Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 1
718 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW X Night 1
719 Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 1
720 Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards - PWG ASW X Night 1
721 Best Friends vs DojoBros - PWG ASW X Night 1
722 ACH vs Michael Elgin - PWG ASW X Night 1
723 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs AR Fox & Inner City Machine Guns - PWG ASW X Night 1
724 Adam Cole vs Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 1
3/7
725 Wolves & MVP vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Robbie E - Impact 3/6/14
726 Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young - Impact 3/6/14
727 Gail Kim, Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Velvet Sky, Madison Rayne & ODB - Impact 3/6/14
728 Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards - Impact 3/6/14
729 Adrian Neville vs Camacho - NXT 3/6/14
730 Emma vs Charlotte - NXT 3/6/14
731 Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu - NXT 3/6/14
732 Adam Rose vs Wesley Blake - NXT 3/6/14
733 Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves - NXT 3/6/14
734 Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 3/7/14
735 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Superstars 3/7/14
736 Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
737 Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
3/8
738 Christian vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 3/7/14
739 Usos vs RybAxel - Smackdown 3/7/14
740 AJ & Tamina vs Natalya & Eva Marie - Smackdown 3/7/14
741 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 3/7/14
742 Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Batista & Kane - Smackdown 3/7/14
743 WW3 Match - WCW World War 3 95
3/9
744 Thunderkitty vs Ms Natural - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
745 Ms Dark Shadow vs Lady Vendetta - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
746 Li'l Naughty vs Nevaeh - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
747 Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
748 Battle Royal - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
749 Jazz vs Crazy Mary Dobson - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
3/10
750 Alexander James vs Caleb Konley - CZW High Stakes
751 Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer - CZW High Stakes
752 Dalton Castle vs Timothy Thatcher - CZW High Stakes
753 Beaver Boys vs The Front - CZW High Stakes
754 Greg Excellent vs Pepper Parks - CZW High Stakes
755 LuFisto & Greg Excellent vs Cherry Bomb & Pepper Parks - CZW High Stakes
756 Juicy Product, Alex Colon & Biff Busick vs OI4K, Azrieal & Chris Dickinson - CZW High Stakes
757 Masada vs Mr. Tofiga - CZW High Stakes
758 Blk Jeez vs DJ Hyde - CZW High Stakes
759 Shane Stickland vs Devon Moore - CZW High Stakes
760 Drew Gulak vs AR Fox - CZW High Stakes
761 Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta, Senada & Yasu - TNA Lockdown 2014
762 Samuel Shaw vs Mr Anderson - TNA Lockdown 2014
763 Manik vs Tigre Uno - TNA Lockdown 2014
764 James Storm vs Gunner - TNA Lockdown 2014
765 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - TNA Lockdown 2014
766 Samoa Joe vs Magnus - TNA Lockdown 2014
767 Team MVP vs Team Dixie - TNA Lockdown 2014
3/11
768 John Cena vs Eric Rowan - Raw 3/11/14
769 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 3/11/14
770 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/11/14
771 Rhodes' vs Shield - Raw 3/11/14
772 AJ & Tamina vs Bellas - Raw 3/11/14
773 Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/11/14
774 Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Batista & Randy Orton - Raw 3/11/14
775 RockNES Monsters vs PPRay vs B-Boy & Willie Mack - PWG ASW X Night 2
776 Tommaso Ciampa vs Anthony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 2
777 Best Friends vs Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG ASW X Night 2
778 ACH vs Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 2
779 DojoBros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann - PWG ASW X Night 2
780 Davey Richards vs Ricochet - PWG ASW X Night 2
3/12
781 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Main Event 3/11/14
782 AJ vs Natalya - Main Event 3/11/14
783 Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose - Main Event 3/11/14
784 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Candice LaRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 2
785 Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano - PWG ASW X Night 2
786 Rockness Monsters vs B-Boy & Willie Mack - QPW Well Worth The Wait
787 Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid - QPW Well Worth The Wait
788 Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan - QPW Well Worth The Wait
789 Brian Kendrick vs Kyle O'Reilly - QPW Well Worth The Wait
790 Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero - QPW Well Worth The Wait
791 Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs PPRay - QPW Well Worth The Wait
792 Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger - QPW Well Worth The Wait
3/13
793 RockNES Monsters vs Best Friends - PWG DDT4 2014
794 PPRay vs Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG DDT4 2014
795 COLE STEEN COLE vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan - PWG DDT4 2014
796 African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG DDT4 2014
797 Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe - PWG DDT4 2014
3/14
798 Samoa Joe vs Abyss - Impact 3/13/14
799 Brittany vs Gail Kim - Impact 3/13/14
800 Sanada & Tigre Uno vs BroMans - Impact 3/13/14
801 Samuel Shaw vs Mr Anderson - Impact 3/13/14
802 Spud vs Willow - Impact 3/13/14
803 Semi Final #1 - PWG DDT4 2014
804 Semi Final #2 - PWG DDT4 2014
805 Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Drake Younger - PWG DDT4 2014
806 Final - PWG DDT4 2014
807 Paige vs Sasha Banks - NXT 3/13/14
808 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 3/13/14
809 Mason Ryan vs Wesley Blake - NXT 3/13/14
810 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 3/13/14
811 Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady - NXT 3/13/14
3/15
812 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 3/14/14
813 Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 3/14/14
814 Fandango vs Big E Langston - Smackdown 3/14/14
815 Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 3/14/14
816 Tamina vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 3/14/14
817 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Smackdown 3/14/14
818 Kane vs Big Show - Smackdown 3/14/14
819 Sin Cara vs ADR - Superstars 3/13/14
820 Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler - Superstars 3/13/14
821 Brady Malibu & Taya Valkyrie vs Andy Bird & Nicole Matthews - ECCW 01/04/14
3/16
822 Miss Natural vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
823 Markus Crane vs Alex Colon - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
824 Silas Young vs Alex Colon - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
825 Tony Rican vs Christian Rose - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
826 Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
827 Juntai Miller vs Eddie Kingston - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
828 Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
829 Zero Gravity vs The Monster Mafia - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
830 Irish Airborne vs Colt Cabana & Samuray Del Sol - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
831 Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
3/17
832 Juntai Miller vs Alex Colon vs Lamar Titan vs Dan Lawrence vs Knight Wagner vs Tweek Phoenix - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
833 Heidi Lovelace & CJ Esparza vs Jordan McEntyre & Heather Patera - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
834 Christian Rose vs Marek Brave - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
835 Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine vs Irish Airborne - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
836 Keith Walker vs Carlito - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
837 Shane Hollister vs. Flip Kendrick - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
838 Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
839 Rhino vs Eddie Kingston - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
3/18
840 Real Americans vs Usos - Raw 3/17/14
841 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 3/17/14
842 Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan - Raw 3/17/14
843 Fandango vs Goldust - Raw 3/17/14
844 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 3/17/14
845 8 Man Tag - Raw 3/17/14
846 Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt - Raw 3/17/14
847 Gary Jay vs Aaron Epic - FIP Ascension
848 Kennedy Kendrick vs Josh Hess - FIP Ascension
849 Jack Gallow vs Earl Cooter - FIP Ascension
850 Juicy Product vs The Submission Squad - FIP Ascension
851 Blake Edward Belakus vs Chasyn Rance - FIP Ascension
852 Sasso Rivera vs Maxwell Chicago - FIP Ascension
853 Jason Cade & Aaron Solo vs The Savages - FIP Ascension
854 Lince Dorado vs Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher vs Gran Akuma - FIP Ascension
855 Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong - FIP Ascension
3/19
856 Rhodes' vs Real Americans - Main Event 3/18/14
857 Layla & Alicia Fox vs Naomi & Cameron - Main Event 3/18/14
858 Big Show vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 3/18/14
859 Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda - WXW 18+ Underground Chapter 6
860 Drew Gulak vs Chris Dickinson - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
861 Colt Cabana vs Jaka - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
862 Kevin Steen vs MASADA - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
863 Johnny Gargano vs JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
864 AR Fox vs Anthony Stone - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
865 Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
3/20
866 Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 3/20/14
867 Adam Rose vs Camacho - NXT 3/20/14
868 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 3/20/14
869 Aiden English vs Sheamus - NXT 3/20/14
870 Amber O'Neal & Ivelisse vs Amanda Rodriguez & Mia Yim - PWX Live & in Demand Night 1
871 Andrew Everett vs Rich Swann - PWX Live & in Demand Night 1
872 Ivelisse vs Mia Yim - PWX Live & in Demand Night 2
873 Drake Younger vs Trik Davis - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
874 Kongo Kong vs Dale Patricks, American Kickboxer II & Jonathan Crane - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
875 Reed Bentley vs Zach Gowen - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
876 Mark Wolf, Michael Todd Stratton, Ox Harley & Phoenix vs Suicide Kid, Harry Palmer, Corporal Robinson & Nate Webb - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
877 Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
878 Ian & Axl Rotten vs Peter B. Beautiful & Simon Sezzv
879 The Hooligans vs. Manimal & Bill the Butcher - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
880 Chuey Martinez vs Ruben Steel - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
881 BJ Whitmer vs Sabu - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
3/21
882 Natalya vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 3/20/14
883 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs 3MB - Superstars 3/20/14
884 EC3 vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 3/20/14
885 Gail Kim vs Lei'D Tapa - Impact 3/20/14
886 BroMans vs Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Wolves - Impact 3/20/14
887 Samoa Joe vs Magnus - Impact 3/20/14
888 Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 3/21/14
889 Fandango vs Fernando - Smackdown 3/21/14
890 Shield vs RybAxel vs Real Americans vs 3MB - Smackdown 3/21/14
891 Big E Langston vs ADR - Smackdown 3/21/14
892 Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae - Smackdown 3/21/14
893 John Cena vs Luke Harper - Smackdown 3/21/14
894 Nate Webb vs Zandig - CZW TOD 2
895 JC Bailey vs Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
896 Necro Butcher vs Corporal Robinson - CZW TOD 2
897 Ian Rotten vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD 2
898 Necro Butcher vs Ian Rotten - CZW TOD 2
899 Zandig vs Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
900 Ian Rotten vs Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
3/22
901 The Arsenal vs Evil Ninja - CZW TOD 3
902 Nick Gage vs Ruckus - CZW TOD 3
903 Mad Man Pondo vs Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
904 Sexxxy Eddy vs Ian Knoxx - CZW TOD 3
905 Necro Butcher vs Green Phantom - CZW TOD 3
906 JC Bailey vs Chri$ Ca$h - CZW TOD 3
907 Sexxxy Eddy vs The Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
908 JC Bailey vs Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
909 Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
910 Necro Butcher vs Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
3/23
911 JC Bailey vs. Sexxxy Eddy - CZW TOD 4
912 Mad Man Pondo vs Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
913 Beef Wellington vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 4
914 Ian Rotten vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
915 Nick Gage vs Nate Webb - CZW TOD 4
916 Zandig vs Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - CZW TOD 4
917 Necro Butcher vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 4
918 Zandig vs Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
919 Nick Gage vs JC Bailey - CZW TOD 4
920 Ultraviolent Rumble - CZW TOD 4
921 Zandig vs Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
3/24
922 Brandon Prophet vs Andy Sumner vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD 5
923 Drake Younger vs JC Bailey vs LOBO - CZW TOD 5
924 Brain Damage vs Toby Klein vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 5
925 DJ Hyde vs Danny Havoc vs Zandig - CZW TOD 5
926 Eradication vs Dragonfly vs Blood - CZW TOD 5
927 Ruckus & Robbie Mireno vs Drew Gulak & Jimmy Dream - CZW TOD 5
928 Kylie Pierce vs Chad Austin - CZW TOD 5
929 Brandon Prophet vs Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 5
930 Drake Younger vs JC Bailey vs DJ Hyde vs Danny Havoc - CZW TOD 5
931 George W. Baus vs Joe Gacy - CZW TOD 5
932 JC Bailey vs Nick Gage vs Brain Damage vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 5
3/25
933 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR vs Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/24/14
934 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Raw 3/24/14
935 RybAxel vs Los Matadores - Raw 3/24/14
936 Fandango vs Cody Rhodes - Raw 3/24/14
937 Titus O'Neil vs Big Show - Raw 3/24/14
938 John Cena vs Luke Harper - Raw 3/24/14
939 AJ vs Naomi - Raw 3/24/14
940 Real Americans vs Shield - Raw 3/24/14
3/26
941 ADR vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 3/25/14
942 10 Diva Tag - Main Event 3/25/14
943 Big E vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 3/25/14
944 Danny Havoc vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 6
945 Insane Lane vs Freakshow - CZW TOD 6
946 Mad Man Pondo vs DJ Hyde - CZW TOD 6
947 Brain Damage vs Toby Klein - CZW TOD 6
948 Diehard Dustin Lee vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 6
949 Zandig vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 6
950 Danny Havoc vs DJ Hyde vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 6
951 Necro Butcher vs Insane Lane vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 6
952 Brain Damage vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 6
3/27
953 Hellaware Assassin vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD:FF
954 Scotty Vortekz vs Danny Demanto - CZW TOD:FF
955 Diehard Dustin Lee vs Danny Havoc - CZW TOD:FF
956 JC Bailey vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD:FF
957 Scotty Vortekz vs JC Bailey vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD:FF
3/28
958 Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker - NXT 3/27/14
959 Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 3/27/14
960 Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu - NXT 3/27/14
961 Natalya vs Charlotte - NXT 3/27/14
962 Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas - NXT 3/27/14
963 Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss - Impact 3/27/14
964 Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne - Impact 3/27/14
965 Samoa Joe vs Eric Young - Impact 3/27/14
966 Gunner vs James Storm - Impact 3/27/14
967 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 3/28/14
968 Shield vs 3MB - Smackdown 3/28/14
969 Shield vs RybAxel - Smackdown 3/28/14
970 Goldust vs Fandango - Smackdown 3/28/14
971 Batista vs Sheamus - Smackdown 3/28/14
972 AJ & Tamina vs Bellas - Smackdown 3/28/14
973 Jack Swagger vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 3/28/14
974 Miz vs Mark Henry - Smackdown 3/28/14
975 Big Show vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 3/28/14
976 Datura vs Hudson Envy - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
977 El Ridiculoso vs Sage Sinn - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
978 Kurai Hime vs Raze - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
979 Crystal White vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
980 Hector Canales vs Claudia del Solis - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
981 Brittany Wonder vs La Furiosa - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
982 Carla Jade vs Kitana Vera - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
983 Candice LeRae vs Katarina Leigh - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
984 El Ridiculoso vs Hudson Envy - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
985 Kurai Hime vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
986 Brittany Wonder vs Hector Canales - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
987 Candice LeRae vs Carla Jade - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
988 Hudson Envy vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
989 Candice LeRae vs Hector Canales - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
990 Christina Von Eerie vs Lufisto - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
991 Battle Royal - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
992 Candice LeRae vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
993 B-Boy vs Lil Cholo vs Scorpio Sky - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
994 Ballard Brothers, Human Tornado & PPRay vs Claudia del Solis, Crystal White, Kitana Vera, La Furiosa & Raze - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
3/29
995 Summer Rae vs Emma - Superstars 3/27/14
996 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs 3MB - Superstars 3/27/14
997 Chuck Taylor vs Mat Russo - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
998 Angelus Layne vs Darkness Crabtree - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
999 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1000 Tripp Cassidy & Reed Bentley vs AC/DC - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1001 Evan Gelistico & Gary the Barn Owl vs The Devastation Corporation - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1002 Pierre Abernathy vs Marshe Rockett - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1003 Gangrel& Los Ice Creams vs Davey Vega & Kentucky Buffet - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1004 Christian Rose vs Buck Boulder - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1005 Dale Patricks vs Mr. Touchdown - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1006 DeviAnt vs Green Ant - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1007 Billy Roc vs Chuck Taylor - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1008 Darkness Crabtree vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1009 Christian Rose vs Estonian Thunderfrog - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1010 Angelus Layne vs Heidi Lovelace - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1011 AC/DC vs Daywalkers - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1012 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Mat Fitchett - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1013 Gary the Barn Owl vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1014 Eddie Kingston vs Jeff O' Shea - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1015 Christian Rose vs Sue Jackson - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1016 The Beautiful Bodies vs The Daywalkers - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1017 Arik Cannon vs Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1018 Darkness Crabtree vs Jervis Cottonbelly - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
_3/30[/u]
1019 Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1020 Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs Dale Patricks & Tripp Cassidy - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1021 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs The Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1022 Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs Los Ice Creams - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1023 Fire Ant & Green Ant vs Los Ice Creams - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1024 Arctic Rescue Ant vs Jolly Roger - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1025 The Shard vs Lithuanian Snow Troll - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1026 Frigmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1027 Eddie Kingston vs Eric Corvis - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1028 Estonian ThunderFrog vs Orbit Adventure Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1029 Amasis vs Chuck Taylor - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1030 Mr. Touchdwon vs Shynron - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1031 Chuck Taylor vs Lithuanian Snow Troll - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1032 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Eric Corvis - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1033 Artic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs assailANT & Green Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1034 Drew Gulak vs Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1035 Eddie Kingston vs Frightmare - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1036 The Osirian Portal vs Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
3/31
1037 Estonian ThunderFrog vs Juan Francisco de Coronado - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1038 Eddie Kingston vs Jolly Roger - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1039 Lithuanian Snow Troll vs Missile Assault Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1040 Jaka vs Jervis Cottonbelly - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1041 Drew Gulak vs "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1042 Francis O' Rourke vs Frightmare - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1043 Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1044 Devastation Corporation vs Fire Ant & Green Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1045 Collin Holmes vs Jack Thriller - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1046 BJ Whitmer vs Chris Hamrick - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1047 Randi West vs Thunderkitty - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1048 Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1049 Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1050 Battle Royal - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1051 Hy Zaya vs Jonathan Gresham - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1052 Kyle O' Reilly vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1053 Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1054 Harry Palmer & Mark Wolf vs Mitch Page & Nate Webb - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1055 Ian Rotten vs Simon Sezz - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
_


_



Spoiler: April



4/1
1056 Big E vs ADR - Raw 3/31/14
1057 Summer Rae vs Natalya - Raw 3/31/14
1058 Usos & Los Matadores vs REal Americans & RybAxel - Raw 3/31/14
1059 Rhodes' vs Fandango & Damien Sandow - Raw 3/31/14
1060 Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth - Raw 3/31/14
1061 AJ vs Naomi - Raw 3/31/14
1062 Roman Reigns vs Kane - Raw 3/31/14
1063 Randy Orton vs Batista - Raw 3/31/14
4/2
1064 Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs Hailey Hatred & Mary Elizabeth - HWA High Def
4/3
1065 Sheamus vs Miz - Main Event 4/1/14
1066 Tamina vs Nikki Bella - Main Event 4/1/14
1067 Danny Demanto vs Pinkie Sanchez - CZW TOD 7
1068 Scotty Vortekz vs Mickie Knuckles - CZW TOD 7
1069 Diehard Dustin Lee vs WHACKS - CZW TOD 7
1070 DJ Hyde vs Andy Sumner - CZW TOD 7
1071 Nick Gage & Drake Younger vs Notorious Inc - CZW TOD 7
1072 Greg Excellent vs Ryan McBride - CZW TOD 7
1073 Danny Havoc vs RAM - CZW TOD 7
1074 Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs. DJ Hyde vs WHACKS - CZW TOD 7
1075 Nick Gage vs Danny Havoc vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Greg Excellent - CZW TOD 7
1076 Nick Gage vs Danny Havoc vs Scotty Vortekz vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 7
4/4
1077 Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode - Impact 3/4/14
1078 Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw - Impact 3/4/14
1079 Sanada vs Tigre Uno - Impact 3/4/14
1080 Brittany & Madison Rayne vs Beautiful People - Impact 3/4/14
1081 MVP vs Kenny King - Impact 3/4/14
1082 Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young - Impact 3/4/14
1083 Emma vs Sasha Banks - NXT 3/4/14
1084 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 3/4/14
1085 Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay - NXT 3/4/14
1086 Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu - NXT 3/4/14
1087 Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves - NXT 3/4/14
1088 Mad Man Pondo vs Doug Gilbert - IWA:MS KOTDM 1997
1089 Ian Rotten vs Axl Rotten - IWA:MS KOTDM 1997
1090 Puppet vs Teo - IWA:MS KOTDM 2000
1091 Corporal Robinson vs Delilah Starr - IWA:MS KOTDM 2000
1092 Rollin' Hard vs Corporal Robinson - IWA:MS KOTDM 2000
1093 Ian Rotten vs Peter B. Beautiful - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
1094 Cash Flo vs Nick Mondo - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
1095 Nick Mondo vs Ian Rotten - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
1096 Mean Mitch Page vs Corporal Robinson - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
1097 Ian Rotten vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
4/5
1098 Titus O'Neil vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 4/4/14
1099 Real Americans vs Los Matadores - Smackdown 4/4/14
1100 Necro Butcher vs Mean Mitch Page - IWA:MS KOTDM 2002
1101 Mad Man Pondo vs Nate Webb - IWA:MS KOTDM 2002
1102 Nate Webb vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS KOTDM 2002
1103 2 Tuff Tony vs JC Bailey - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1104 Necro Butcher vs Toby Klein - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1105 JC Bailey vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1106 Messiah vs Corporal Robinson - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1107 Ian Rotten vs JC Bailey - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1108 Nick Gage vs Mad Man Pondo - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1109 Mad Man Pondo vs JC Bailey - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
4/6
1110 Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater - Superstars 4/2/14
4/7
1111 Daniel Bryan vs HHH - Wrestlemania XXX
1112 Shield vs NAO & Kane - Wrestlemania XXX
1113 Andre Memorial Battle Royal - Wrestlemania XXX
1114 Bray Wyatt vs John Cena - Wrestlemania XXX
1115 Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker - Wrestlemania XXX
1116 Divas Invitational - Wrestlemania XXX
1117 Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan - Wrestlemania XXX
1118 Real Americans vs Usos vs Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Wrestlemania XXX
4/8
1119 Wyatts vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E - Raw 4/7/14
1120 Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino & Emma - Raw 4/7/14
1121 Usos vs Evolution - Raw 4/7/14
1122 RVD vs Damien Sandow - Raw 4/7/14
1123 Rey Mysterio vs Wade Barrett - Raw 4/7/14
1124 Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder - Raw 4/7/14
1125 AJ vs Paige - Raw 4/7/14
1126 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Raw 4/7/14
4/9
1127 Shield vs Wyatts - Main Event 4/8/14
1128 Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 4/8/14
4/10
1129 BLK Out vs Super Smash Brothers - C*4 Fallout
1130 Kenny The Bastard vs Viking - C*4 Snowbrawl 2008
4/11
1131 Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback - Superstars 4/10/14
1132 Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 4/10/14
4/12
1133 Adam Rose vs Danny Burch - NXT 4/10/14
1134 Bailey vs Sasha Banks - NXT 4/10/14
1135 Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley - NXT 4/10/14
1136 Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 4/10/14
1137 Gauntlet - Impact 4/10/14
1138 Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany vs Angelina Love - Impact 4/10/14
1139 BroMans vs Wolves - Impact 4/10/14
1140 Eric Young vs Magnus - Impact 4/10/14
4/13
1141 Cesaro vs Big Show - Smackdown 4/11/14
1142 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Smackdown 4/11/14
1143 RVD vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 4/11/14
1144 Kofi Kingston vs Wade Barrett - Smackdown 4/11/14
1145 Emma & Santino vs Layla & Fandango - Smackdown 4/11/14
1146 Daniel Bryan & Usos vs Evolution & Kane - Smackdown 4/11/14
4/14
1147 Buxx Belmar vs Chuck Taylor vs Lucky 13 - CZW BOTB XIII
1148 Caleb Konley vs Azrieal vs Biff Busick - CZW BOTB XIII
1149 Drake Younger vs Timothy Thatcher vs Papadon - CZW BOTB XIII
1150 AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey - CZW BOTB XIII
1151 Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore - CZW BOTB XIII
1152 Semi Final - CZW BOTB XIII
1153 Semi Final - CZW BOTB XIII
1154 OI4K vs Juicy Product - CZW BOTB XIII
1155 Final - CZW BOTB XIII
4/15
1156 ADR vs RVD - Raw 4/14/14
1157 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 4/14/14
1158 Alicia Fox vs Page - Raw 4/14/14
1159 Cesaro vs Mark Henry - Raw 4/14/14
1160 Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods - Raw 4/14/14
1161 Sheamus vs Jack Swagger - Raw 4/14/14
1162 Emma & Santino vs Layla & Fandango - Raw 4/14/14
1163 Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett - Raw 4/14/14
1164 Shield vs Heels - Raw 4/14/14
4/16
1165 3MB vs Los Matadores - Main Event 4/15/14
1166 Sin Cara vs Wade Barrett - Main Event 4/15/14
1167 Diva Battle Royal - Main Event 4/15/14
1168 Jack Swagger vs Big Show - Main Event 4/15/14
1169 Danny Daniels vs Jerry Lynn - AAW 7/9/05
1170 Tyler Black & Marek Brave vs Brandon Thomaselli & Josh Ambercrombie - AAW 9/10/05
1171 Robert Anthony vs Jerry Lynn - AAW 9/10/05
1172 Tracy Brooks vs ODB - AAW 10/1/05
1173 Brad Bradley vs Keith Walker - AAW 10/1/05
1174 Colt Cabana vs Jason Dukes - AAW 11/26/05
1175 Jerry Lynn vs Brad Bradley - AAW 11/26/05
1176 ODB vs Rain - AAW 12/17/05
1177 Dan Lawrence vs Danny Daniels - AAW 12/17/05
1178 Tyler Black & Marek Brave vs Robert Anthony & Brad Bradley - AAW 12/17/05
4/17
1179 Colin Cassady vs Aiden English - NXT 4/17/14
1180 Camacho vs Oliver Grey - NXT 4/17/14
1181 Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop - NXT 4/17/14
1182 CJ Parker vs Great Khali - NXT 4/17/14
1183 Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Baron Corbin & Sawyer Fulton - NXT 4/17/14
1184 Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay - NXT 4/17/14
1185 Jimmy Jacobs vs Jerry Lynn - AAW 1/14/06
1186 Silas Young vs Jason Dukes - AAW 2/25/06
1187 Eric Priest vs Ace Steel - AAW 2/25/06
1188 Danny Daniels vs Eric Priest vs Tyler Black vs Silas Young - AAW 3/25/06
1189 Jimmy Jacobs vs Marek Brave vs Trik Davis vs M-Dogg 20 - AAW 7/15/06
1190 Tyler Black vs Nigel McGuiness - AAW 9/23/06
1191 Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs Nattie Neidhart & Cheerleader Melissa - AAW 10/21/06
1192 Tyler Black vs Marek Brave - AAW 11/25/06
4/18
1193 Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne - Impact 4/17/14
1194 Wolves vs BroMans - Impact 4/17/14
1195 Willow vs EC3 & Spud - Impact 4/17/14
1196 Sanada vs Tigre Uno - Impact 4/17/14
1197 Gunner vs Bobby Roode - Impact 4/17/14
1198 Eric Young vs Abyss - Impact 4/17/14
1199 Big E vs ADR - Smackdown 4/18/14
1200 Paige vs Aksana - Smackdown 4/18/14
1201 El Torito vs Hornswoggle - Smackdown 4/18/14
1202 R-Truth vs Alexander Rusev - Smackdown 4/18/14
1203 Fandango vs Santino - Smackdown 4/18/14
1204 Sheamus vs Batista - Smackdown 4/18/14
1205 Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1206 Keith Walker vs Tony Rican - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1207 Knight Wagner vs Michael Elgin - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1208 Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1209 Juntai Miller vs Shane Hollister - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1210 ACH vs Kyle O' Reilly - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1211 Heather Patera & Jordan McEntyre vs Heidi Lovelace & Ryan Boz - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1212 Michael Elgin vs Alex Colon vs Mat Fitchett - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1213 Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs vs Irish Airborne - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1214 Eddie Kingston vs Silas Young - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
4/19
1215 BladeRunners vs Perry Jackson & Shawn O’Reilly - UWF 4/11/86
1216 Dingo Warrior vs Chris Adams - WCCW 8/8/86
1217 Ultimate Warrior vs Barry Horowitz - WWF 11/7/87
1218 Ultimate Warrior vs Steve Lombardi - WWF 11/14/87
1219 Ultimate Warrior vs Harley Race - WWF 3/5/88
1220 Ultimate Warrior vs Bobby Heenan - WWF 7/15/88
1221 Ultimate Warrior vs Honky Tonk Man - SummerSlam 88
1222 Ultimate Warrior vs Honky Tonk Man - WWF 12/17/88
1223 Ultimate Warrior vs Macho Man - WWF 2/11/89
1224 Ultimate Warrior vs Rick Rude - Summerslam 89
1225 Ultimate Warrior vs Bob Bradley - WWF 9/18/89
1226 Ultimate Warrior vs Brian Costello - WWF 12/25/89
1227 Ultimate Warrior vs Andre the Giant - WWF 10/28/89
1228 Ultimate Warrior vs Andre the Giant - WWF 11/25/89
1229 Ultimate Warrior vs Mr. Perfect - WWF 3/19/90
1230 Ultimate Warrior vs Hulk Hogan - Wrestlemania VI
1231 Ultimate Warrior vs Ted DiBiase - WWF 4/13/90
1232 Ultimate Warrior vs Ravishing Rick Rude - WWF 7/28/90
1233 Ultimate Warrior vs Ted DiBiase - WWF 11/23/90
1234 Ultimate Warrior vs Sgt. Slaughter - WWF 1/7/91
1235 Ultimate Warrior vs Macho King - WWF 1/21/91
1236 Ultimate Warrior vs Macho King - Wrestlemania VII
1237 Ultimate Warrior vs Undertaker - WWF 6/2/91
1238 Ultimate Warrior & Randy Savage vs Money Inc. - WWF 11/14/92
1239 Ultimate Warrior vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley - Wrestlemania XII
1240 Ultimate Warrior vs Jerry the King Lawler - King Of The Ring 96
4/20
1241 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 4/19/14
1242 Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 4/19/14
1243 Toni The Top vs Maui - Wrestlelicious Takedown 1
1244 Maria Toro, Bandita & Felony vs Tyler Texas, Cousin Cassie & Charlotte - Wrestlelicious Takedown 1
1245 Paige Webb vs Autumn Frost - Wrestlelicious Takedown 2
1246 White Magic & Draculetta vs Amber Lively & Lacey von Erich - Wrestlelicious Takedown 3
1247 Sierra Sheraton vs Marley - Wrestlelicious Takedown 4
1248 Naughty Girls & Charity vs Southern Belles & Paige Webb - Wrestlelicious Takedown 5
1249 Kandi Kisses vs Lil' Slamm - Wrestlelicious Takedown 6
1250 Battle Royal - Wrestlelicious Takedown 6
1251 Brooke Lynn vs Alexandra The Great - Wrestlelicious Takedown 7
1252 Maria Toro vs Tyler Texas - Wrestlelicious Takedown 7
1253 Kickstart Katie vs Alexandra The Great - Wrestlelicious Takedown 8
1254 Marley & Amber Lively vs The Lunchladies - Wrestlelicious Takedown 8
1255 Glory vs Felony - Wrestlelicious Takedown 9
1256 Glory vs Toni The Top - Wrestlelicious Takedown 9
1257 Juvi Hall vs Cousin Cassie - Wrestlelicious Takedown 10
1258 Naughty Girls vs Marley & Coco Montego - Wrestlelicious Takedown 10
1259 Glory & Tyler Texas vs Toni The Top & Tina The Trigger - Wrestlelicious Takedown 11
1260 Masked Millie vs Jezebelle - Wrestlelicious Takedown 12
1261 Taylor Texas vs Faith - Wrestlelicious Takedown 12
1262 Glory vs Toni The Top - Wrestlelicious Takedown 13
1263 Jun Kasai vs Toby Klein - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1264 Mad Man Pondo vs Coke Hane - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1265 Corporal Robinson vs Drake Younger - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1266 JC Bailey vs 2 Tuff Tony - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1267 Jun Kasai vs Mad Man Pondo - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1268 JC Bailey vs Corporal Robinson - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1269 Jun Kasai vs JC Bailey - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
4/22
1270 Kevin Steen vs Alex Shelley - 2CW living On The Edge IX
1271 Nick Ando vs Isys Ephex vs Colin Delaney vs Dalton Castle vs Gregory Iron vs Dick Justice vs AR Fox - 2CW living On The Edge IX
1272 Unholy Alliance vs OI4K - 2CW living On The Edge IX
1273 Necro Butcher vs Brain Damage - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1274 Mad Man Pondo vs Danny Havoc - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1275 Insane Lane vs Jaki Numazawa - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1276 Koke Hane vs Ian Rotten - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1277 Brain Damage vs Mad Man Pondo - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1278 Koke Hane vs Jaki Numazawa - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1279 Koke Hane vs Brain Damage - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
4/22
1280 Wade Barrett vs Sheamus - Raw 4/21/14
1281 Los Matadores vs 2.5MB - Raw 4/21/14
1282 Usos vs Rhodes' - Raw 4/21/14
1283 Emma vs Layla - Raw 4/21/14
1284 Cesaro vs RVD - Raw 4/21/14
1285 Paige vs Aksana - Raw 4/21/14
1286 Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev - Raw 4/21/14
1287 John Cena vs Wyatts - Raw 4/21/14
1288 Reckless Youth vs Billy Kidman - ECWA Super 8 97
1289 Ace Darling vs Inferno Kid - ECWA Super 8 97
1290 Ravishing Ronny vs Lance Diamond - ECWA Super 8 97
1291 Cheetah Master vs Devon Storm - ECWA Super 8 97
1292 Billy Kidman vs Cheetah Master - ECWA Super 8 97
1293 Ace Darling vs Lance Diamond - ECWA Super 8 97
1294 Ace Darling vs Cheetah Master - ECWA Super 8 97
1295 Annie Social vs Rachel Summerlyn - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1296 Glasses Jones vs Mickie Knuckles - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1297 Monique Mercy vs Rebecca Payne - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1298 Mike Levy vs Mickie Knuckles - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1299 Rachel Summerlyn vs Rebecca Payne - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1300 Rebecca Payne vs Mickie Knuckles - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1301 Wifebeater vs Zandig - CZW South Of The Border
1302 Zandig vs Wifebeater - CZW South Of The Border 
1303 DJ Hyde vs Andy Sumner - CZW
1304 Chris Hero vs Shun The Kabuki Kid - CZW
4/23
1305 Big E vs ADR - Main Event 4/22/14
1306 Hornswoggle vs El Torito - Main Event 4/22/14
1307 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 4/22/14
1308 Ryback vs Jimmy Uso - Main Event 4/22/14
1309 Insane Lane vs Ric Hayes - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1310 Mitch Page vs Necro Butcher - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1311 Dysfunction vs Freaksow - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1312 Mickie Knuckles vs Ian Rotten - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1313 Diehard Dustin Lee vs Drake Younger - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1314 Bull Pain vs Corporal Robinson - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1315 Second Chance Rumble - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1316 Drake Younger vs Ian Rotten - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1317 Freakshow vs Necro Butcher - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1318 Corporal Robinson vs Tank - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1319 Bull Pain vs Insane Lane - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1320 Necro Butcher vs Insane Lane vs Drake Younger vs Corporal Robinson - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
4/24
1321 Sexxxy Eddy & Jagged vs Mitch Ryder & Chuck Taylor - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1322 Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs Diehard Dustin Lee & Vortekz - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1323 Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs Hugh Rogue & Chuey Martinez - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1324 Insane Lane & Freakshow vs Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1325 Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1326 Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1327 Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1328 2 Tuff Tony & Mad Man Pondo vs Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1329 Vulgar Display Of Power vs Freakshow & Prophet - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1330 Bloody Brothers vs Mickie Knuckles & Storm - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1331 Drake Younger & Corey Shaddix vs Naptown Dragons - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1332 Devon Moore & Joker vs CJ Otis & OMG - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1333 Bloody Brothers vs Devon Moore & Joker - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1334 Drake Younger & Corey Shaddix vs Vulgar Display Of Power - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1335 Vulgar Display Of Power vs Bloody Brothers - IWA-MS Double Death 07
4/25
1336 Alexander Rusev vs Travis Tyler - NXT 4/24/14
1337 Emma & Paige vs Sasha Banks & Charlotte - NXT 4/24/14
1338 Tyson Kidd vs Mason Ryan - NXT 4/24/14
1339 Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 4/24/14
1340 Ascension & Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn & Usos - NXT 4/24/14
4/26
1341 Spud vs Kurt Angle - Impact 4/24/14
1342 Kenny King vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 4/24/14
1343 Austin Aries vs MVP - Impact 4/24/14
1344 Beer Money vs Gunner & Bully Ray - Impact 4/24/14
1345 Madison Rayne & Gail Kim vs TBP - Impact 4/24/14
1346 Abyss vs Magnus - Impact 4/24/14
1347 Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso - Smackdown 4/25/14
1348 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 4/25/14
1349 Tamina vs Natayla - Smackdown 4/25/14
1350 Rhodes' vs Wyatts - Smackdown 4/25/14
1351 Shield vs Ryback, Damien Sandow, ADR, Wade Barrett & Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 4/25/14
1352 Lobo & Zandig vs Nick Gage & Justice Pain - CZW 4/24/99
1353 Nick Gage vs Zandig - CZW 6/19/99
1354 Zandig vs Nick Gage - CZW 7/19/99
1355 Lobo & Ric Blade vs Zandig & Nick Gage - CZW 8/21/99
1356 Ric Blade vs Zandig - CZW 9/19/99
1357 Zandig vs Wifebeater - CZW 10/9/99
1358 Zandig vs Wifebeater - CZW 10/16/99
1359 Zandig vs Wifebeater - CZW 11/20/99
1360 Jodi D'Milo vs Dianna Hall - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1361 Kimber Lee vs LuFisto - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1362 Pink Flash Kira vs Portia Perez - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1363 She Nay Nay vs Veda Scott - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1364 Midianne & Deziree vs Xandra Bale & Leah Von Dutch - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1365 Courtney Rush vs Cheerleader Melissa - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1366 Angie Sky vs Christina Von Eerie - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1367 Sassy Stephiee vs Missy - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1368 Mercedes Martinez vs Sweet Cherrie - NCW Femme Fatales XII
4/27
1369 Big E vs Damien Sandow - Superstars 4/26/14
1370 Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 4/26/14
4/28
1371 Wolves vs BroMans & Zema Ion - Sacrifice 2014
1372 Mr Anderson vs Samual Shaw - Sacrifice 2014
1373 Spud & EC3 vs Kurt Angle & Jeff Hardy - Sacrifice 2014
1374 Sanada vs Tigre Uno - Sacrifice 2014
1375 James Storm vs Gunner - Sacrifice 2014
1376 Madison Rayne vs Angelina Love - Sacrifice 2014
1377 Bobby Roode vs BUlly Ray - Sacrifice 2014
1378 Eric Young vs Magnus - Sacrifice 2014
4/29
1379 RybAxel vs Usos - Raw 4/28/14
1380 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 4/28/14
1381 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Raw 4/28/14
1382 Cody Rhodes vs ADR - Raw 4/28/14
1383 Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods - Raw 4/28/14
1384 3MB vs Los Matadores - Raw 4/28/14
1385 Paige vs Brie Bella - Raw 4/28/14
1386 Wade Barrett vs RVD - Raw 4/28/14
1387 Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns - Raw 4/28/14
4/30
1388 Goldust vs ADR - Main Event 4/29/14
1389 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Main Event 4/29/14
1390 Wade Barrett vs Kofi Kingston - Main Event 4/29/14
1391 Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt - Main Event 4/29/14





Spoiler: May



5/1
1392 Marty Scurll vs Mark Haskins vs Johnny Storm - IPW:UK Zack vs Hero
1393 Kris Travis vs Rampage Brown - IPW:UK Zack vs Hero
1394 Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt - IPW:UK Zack vs Hero
1395 Zack Sabre Jnr vs Chris Hero - IPW:UK Zack vs Hero
5/2
1396 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Superstars 5/2/14
1397 Tamina vs Natalya - Superstars 5/2/14
5/3
1398 Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas - NXT 5/1/14
1399 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 5/1/14
1400 Adam Rose vs Danny Burch - NXT 5/1/14
1401 Natalya vs Layla - NXT 5/1/14
1402 Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley - NXT 5/1/14
1403 Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay - NXT 5/1/14
1404 Mr Anderson vs Gunner - Impact 5/1/14
1405 Bobby Roode vs Gunner - Impact 5/1/14
1406 Willow vs James Storm - Impact 5/1/14
1407 BroMans & Zema Ion vs Wolves & Sanada - Impact 5/1/14
1408 Eric Young vs Bobby Roode - Impact 5/1/14
5/4
1409 Wyatts vs Usos & Sheamus - Smackdown 5/2/14
1410 RVD vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 5/2/14
1411 Alexander Rusev vs R-Truth - Smackdown 5/2/14
1412 Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 5/2/14
1413 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 5/2/14
1414 Dean Ambrose vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel vs ADR - Smackdown 5/2/14
5/5
1415 El Torito vs Hornswoggle - Extreme Rules 2014
1416 Cesaro vs RVD vs Jack Swagger - Extreme Rules 2014
1417 Alexander Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Extreme Rules 2014
1418 Big E vs Wade Barrett - Extreme Rules 2014
1419 Shield vs Evolution - Extreme Rules 2014
1420 Bray Wyatt vs John Cena - Extreme Rules 2014
1421 Paige vs Tamina - Extreme Rules 2014
1422 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Extreme Rules 2014
5/6
1423 Battle Royal - Raw 5/5/14
1424 Cesaro vs RVD - Raw 5/5/14
1425 Ryback vs Cody Rhodes - Raw 5/5/14
1426 Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 5/5/14
1427 ADR vs Daniel Bryan - Raw 5/5/14
1428 Big E vs Wade Barrett - Raw 5/5/14
1429 Shield vs Wyatts - Raw 5/5/14
5/7
1430 Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 5/6/14
1431 Natalya, Naomi & cameron vs Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina - Main Event 5/6/14
1432 Goldust vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 5/6/14
5/8
1433 Bad Influence vs Bravados - DGUSA
5/9
1434 Emma vs Charlotte - NXT 5/8/14
1435 The Legionnaires vs El Local & Kalisto - NXT 5/8/14
1436 Camacho vs Captain Comic - NXT 5/8/14
1437 Alicia Fox vs Alexa Bliss - NXT 5/8/14
1438 Battle Royal - NXT 5/8/14
5/10
1439 Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany - Impact 5/8/14
1440 Kurt Angle vs EC3 - Impact 5/8/14
1441 BroMans vs Wolves - Impact 5/8/14
1442 Kazarian vs Knux - Impact 5/8/14
1443 Willow vs Magnus - Impact 5/8/14
1444 Da Hoodz vs Tabarnak de Team - CZW To Infinity
1445 Joe Gacy vs Shane Strickland - CZW To Infinity
1446 The Front vs Team Tremendous - CZW To Infinity
1447 Alexxis vs Kimber Lee - CZW To Infinity
1448 Chris Dickinson vs Masada - CZW To Infinity
1449 Danny Havoc vs Matt Tremont - CZW To Infinity
1450 DJ Hyde vs Kevin Steen - CZW To Infinity
1451 Beaver Boys vs Juicy Product - CZW To Infinity
1452 Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak - CZW To Infinity
5/11
1453 Usos vs 3MB - Superstars 5/8/14
1454 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 5/8/14
1455 Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus - Smackdown 5/9/14
1456 Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs RVD & Big E - Smackdown 5/9/14
1457 Kofi Kingston vs Alexander Rusev - Smackdown 5/9/14
1458 Emma & Santino vs Layla & Fandango - Smackdown 5/9/14
1459 Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry - Smackdown 5/9/14
1460 Los Matadores vs 3MB - Smackdown 5/9/14
1461 Seth Rollins vs Batista - Smackdown 5/9/14
1462 Wyatts vs Usos & John Cena - Smackdown 5/9/14
1463 Addy Starr & Xandra Bale vs Jody D'Milo & Kaitlin Diamond - WSU Secret Show 1
1464 Sassy Stephanie vs Cherry Layne - WSU Secret Show 1
1465 Ezavel Suena vs Jessie Kaye - WSU Secret Show 1
1466 Jewells Malone vs Nyla Rose - WSU Secret Show 1
1467 Taeler Hendrix vs Santana Garrett - WSU Secret Show 1
1468 Christina Von Eerie vs Santana Garrett - WSU Secret Show 1
1469 Athena, Barbi Hayden & Claudia del Solis vs Jenny Rose, Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott - WSU Secret Show 1
1470 Alexander James vs Devon Moore - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1471 Azrieal vs Joker - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1472 Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1473 Neveah vs Mickie Knuckles - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1474 Shane Strickland vs Candice LeRae - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1475 BLK Jeez & Joker vs Joe Gacy & Niles Sozio - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1476 The Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1477 Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1478 Danny Havoc vs Dysfunction - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
5/12
1479 Barbi Hayden vs Kimber Lee - WSU Secret Show 2
1480 Nikki Storm vs Jody D'Milo - WSU Secret Show 2
1481 Jewells Malone vs Jenny Rose - WSU Secret Show 2
1482 Shanna vs Santana Garrett - WSU Secret Show 2
1483 Cherry Bomb vs Leah Von Dutch - WSU Secret Show 2
1484 Nikki Storm vs Barbi Hayden - WSU Secret Show 2
1485 Shanna vs Jewells Malone - WSU Secret Show 2
1486 Shanna vs Nikki Storm - WSU Secret Show 2
5/13
1487 RVD vs Jack Swagger - Raw 5/12/14
1488 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Raw 5/12/14
1489 Wyatts vs Usos & John Cena - Raw 5/12/14
1490 Nikki Bella vs Natalya - Raw 5/12/14
1491 Sheamus vs Curtis Axel - Raw 5/12/14
1492 Sheamus vs Ryback - Raw 5/12/14
1493 Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 5/12/14
1494 Cody Rhodes vs Damien Sandow - Raw 5/12/14
1495 Roman Reigns vs Batista - Raw 5/12/14
5/14
1496 Damien Sandow vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 5/13/14
1497 Emma vs Alicia Fox - Main Event 5/13/14
1498 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Main Event 5/13/14
1499 JT Dunn vs Shynron - WSU Secret Show 3
1500 Kimber Lee vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU Secret Show 3
1501 Christina Von Eerie & Nevaeh vs Amber O'Neal & Santana Garrett - WSU Secret Show 3
1502 The Alpha Female vs Baracoda Britney - WSU Secret Show 3
1503 The Alpha Female vs Jenny Rose - WSU Secret Show 3
1504 Athena vs Hania The Howling Huntress - WSU Secret Show 3
1505 Candice LeRae vs Chris Dickinson - WSU Secret Show 3
1506 Jessicka Havok vs Shanna - WSU Secret Show 3
5/15
1507 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Team TREMENDOUS - WSU Secret Show 4
1508 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs The Bravado Brothers - A Wrestling Odyssey
1509 Lucha Sisters vs S.N.S Express - A Wrestling Odyssey
1510 Ivelisse vs Jazz - A Wrestling Odyssey
1511 Missy Sampson vs La Rosa Negra - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1512 Jessie Kaye & Sienna Duvall vs Angel Dust & Vanity - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1513 Mia Yim & Alexxis Nevaeh vs Niya & Hania - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1514 Grandma Butcher & La Rosa Negra vs Annie Social & Sumie Sakai - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1515 Jessie Kaye vs Sienna Duvall - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1516 Mia Yim vs Alexxis Nevaeh - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1517 La Rosa Negra vs Grandma Butcher - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1518 Amber Rodriguez vs Jennifer Cruz - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1519 La Rosa Negra vs Jessie Kaye vs Mia Yim - BLOW #8 12/14/13
5/16
1520 Ascension vs Buddy Murphy & Alias Sampson - NXT 5/15/14
1521 Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte - NXT 5/15/14
1522 Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English - NXT 5/15/14
1523 Angelo Dawkins vs Colin Cassady - NXT 5/15/14
1524 Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 5/15/14
1525 Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 5/15/14
1526 Drew McIntyre vs Sin Cara - Superstars 5/15/14
1527 Willow vs Magnus & Bram - Impact 5/15/14
1528 Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky - Impact 5/15/14
1529 Crazy Steve vs Kazarian - Impact 5/15/14
1530 Mr Anderson vs James Storm - Impact 5/15/14
1531 Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Zema Ion - Impact 5/15/14
1532 Eric Young vs MVP - Impact 5/15/14
1533 La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix - BLOW March Madness
1534 Jessie Kaye vs Grandma Butcher - BLOW March Madness
1535 Vanity vs Angel Dust - BLOW March Madness
1536 Serena Deeb vs Mia Yim - BLOW March Madness
1537 Jen Cruz vs Cristina Diamond - BLOW March Madness
1538 Hania vs Sienna Duvall vs Sumie Sakai vs Mistress Belmont - BLOW March Madness
1539 Missy Sampson vs Amber Rodriguez - BLOW March Madness
5/17
1540 Usos vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 5/16/14
1541 Heath Slater vs El Torito - Smackdown 5/16/14
1542 Natalya vs Nikkie Bella - Smackdown 5/16/14
1543 Dolph Ziggler vs Batista - Smackdown 5/16/14
1544 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 5/16/14
1545 Damien Sandow vs Santino - Smackdown 5/16/14
1546 Cesaro vs R-Truth - Smackdown 5/16/14
1547 John Cena vs Eric Rowan - Smackdown 5/16/14
1548 Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1549 Joey Ryan, B Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1550 Roderick Strong vs Tony Nese - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1551 Unbreakable F'n Machines vs African American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1552 Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1553 Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1554 Young Bucks vs Best Friends - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1555 Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae - PWG Mystery Vortex II
5/18
1556 Gunner & Chris Sabin vs Magnus & Doug Williams - Jokers Wild 2014
1557 Christopher Daniels & Robbie E vs Bad Bones & Samoa Joe - Jokers Wild 2014
1558 Bully Ray & Spud vs Austin Aries & Mr Anderson - Jokers Wild 2014
1559 Wolves vs Beer Money - Jokers Wild 2014
1560 Curry Man & Kazarian vs EC3 & Eric Young - Jokers Wild 2014
1561 Jesse & Zema Ion vs Samuel Shaw & Abyss - Jokers Wild 2014
1562 Gail Kim, Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs ODB, Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky - Jokers Wild 2014
1563 Gauntlet - Jokers Wild 2014
5/19
1564 Jessie Belle vs Mary Elizabeth Monroe - OVW 5/17/14
1565 Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1566 Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1567 Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1568 Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1569 The Fallen Empire vs Lethal Logan X & JJ Steele - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1570 BJ Whitmer vs Shaun Tempers - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1571 Adam Pearce vs Adam Page - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1572 Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
5/20
1573 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Raw 5/19/14
1574 Ryback vs Big E - Raw 5/19/14
1575 Rusev vs 3MB - Raw 5/19/14
1576 RVD vs ADR - Raw 5/19/14
1577 Seth Rollins vs Batista - Raw 5/19/14
1578 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Raw 5/19/14
1579 Mark Henry vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 5/19/14
1580 Luke Harper vs John Cena- Raw 5/19/14
5/21
1581 Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville - Dark Match 5/20/14
1582 Damien Sandow vs R-Truth - Main Event 5/20/14
1583 Naomi vs Aksana - Main Event 5/20/14
1584 Dolph Ziggler vs Batista - Smackdown 5/20/14
1585 Nikki Bella & Eva Marie vs Naomi & Cameron - Smackdown 5/20/14
1586 Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 5/20/14
1587 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 5/20/14
1588 Wyatts vs Usos - Smackdown 5/20/14
1589 Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1590 Candie LaRae vs Katarina Leigh - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1591 Joey Ryan vs Papadon - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1592 Cassidy Riley vs Antonio Thomas - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1593 Adam Cole vs Jamin Olivencia - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1594 Pepper Parks vs Timothy Thatcher - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1595 Drew Gulak vs Steve Anthony - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1596 Kyle Matthews vs B-Boy - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1597 Matt Hardy vs Daivari - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1598 Willie Mack vs Adam Pearce - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
5/23
1599 Angelina vs Brittany - Impact 5/22/14
1600 Austin Aries vs MVP - Impact 5/22/14
1601 Willow vs Magnus - Impact 5/22/14
1602 Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 5/22/14
1603 Bo Dallas vs Big E - NXT 5/22/14
1604 Paige vs Tamina - NXT 5/22/14
1605 Camacho vs Adam Rose - NXT 5/22/14
1606 Natalya vs Sasha Banks - NXT 5/22/14
1607 Adrian Nevillve vs Curt Hawkins - NXT 5/22/14
1608 Big Show vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 5/22/14
1609 Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes - Superstars 5/22/14
5/24
1610 Timothy Thatcher vs Drew Gulak - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1611 Katarina Leigh vs Taeler Hendrix - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1612 Steve Anthony vs Kyle Matthews - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1613 Papadon vs B-Boy - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1614 Oliver John vs Brandon Gatson - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1615 Adam Cole vs Pepper Parks - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1616 Willie Mack vs Aaron Aguilera - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1617 Johnny Gargano vs Adam Pearce - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
5/25
1618 Briley & Gary Jay vs Isabella & Tracy Smothers - AIW Gleaming The Cube
1619 Kimber Lee vs Veda Scott - AIW Gleaming The Cube
1620 Angeldust vs Gregory Iron - AIW Gleaming The Cube
1621 Andrew Everett vs Flip Kendrick vs Josh Alexander vs Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine vs Matt Cross - AIW Gleaming The Cube
5/26
1622 Cheerleader Melissa vs Mia Yim - PWX Funny Draws Money
1623 Colt Cabana vs Zane Riley - PWX Funny Draws Money
1624 Worst Case Scenario vs Los Ben Dejos - PWX Funny Draws Money
1625 Jake Manning vs Joey Ryan - PWX Funny Draws Money
1626 Caleb Konley vs Matt Striker - PWX Funny Draws Money
1627 Amber O'Neal vs Amanda Rodriguez - PWX Us vs The World
1628 Matt Striker vs Adam Page - PWX Us vs The World
1629 Worst Case Scenerio vs Los Ben Dejos vs Jake Manning & John Skyler - PWX Us vs The World
1630 Cheerleader Melissa vs Mia Yim - PWX Us vs The World
1631 Colt Cabana vs Joey Ryan - PWX Us vs The World
5/27
1632 RVD vs Cesaro - Raw 5/26/14
1633 Summer Rae vs Eva Marie - Raw 5/26/14
1634 El Torito vs Drew McIntyre - Raw 5/26/14
1635 Zack Ryder vs Rusev - Raw 5/26/14
1636 Rhodes' vs Evolution - Raw 5/26/14
1637 Evolution vs Goldust - Raw 5/26/14
1638 Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara - Raw 5/26/14
1639 Alicia Fox vs Emma - Raw 5/26/14
1640 Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow - Raw 5/26/14
1641 ADR vs Sheamus - Raw 5/26/14
1642 Angelus Layne vs Jasmin - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1643 Marti Belle vs ThunderKitty - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1644 Kaela vs Sassy Stephie - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1645 Hania The Howling Huntress vs Kimber Lee - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1646 Angeldust vs Nikki Storm - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1647 Kay Lee Ray vs Veda Scott - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1648 Jenny Rose & Seleziya Sparx vs The Social Network - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1649 Athena vs Mia Yim - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1650 Allysin Kay vs Leah Von Dutch - AIW Girls Night Out 11
5/28
1651 Cody Rhodes vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 5/27/14
1652 R-Truth vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 5/27/14
1653 Natalya vs Brie Bella - Main Event 5/27/14
1654 Usos vs Wyatts - Main Event 5/27/14
1655 Sassy Stephie vs ThunderKitty - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1656 Angeldust vs Angelus Layne vs Kaela vs Marti Belle - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1657 Kay Lee Ray vs Kimber Lee - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1658 Hania The Howling Huntress vs Nikki Storm - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1659 Leah Von Dutch vs Veda Scott - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1660 Jasmin vs Mia Yim - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1661 Jenny Rose vs Seleziya Sparx - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1662 The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Social Network - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1663 Allysin Kay vs Athena - AIW Girls Night Out 12
5/29
1664 Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita - Wrestling Spectacular 2
1665 Mickie James vs Angelina Love - Wrestling Spectacular 2
5/30
1666 Adam Rose vs Camacho - NXT Takeover
1667 Ascension vs El Local & Kalisto - NXT Takeover
1668 Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze - NXT Takeover
1669 Charlotte vs Natalya - NXT Takeover
1670 Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd - NXT Takeover
5/31
1671 Austin Aries & Wolves vs MVP, Lashley & Kenny King - Impact 5/29/14
1672 Tigre Uno vs Bram - Impact 5/29/14
1673 BroMans vs Mr Anderson & Gunner - Impact 5/29/14
1674 Gail Kim & Brittany vs Beautiful People - Impact 5/29/14
1675 Bully Ray vs Eric Young - Impact 5/29/14
1676 Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 5/30/14
1677 Paige vs Tamina - Smackdown 5/30/14
1678 Xavier Woods vs Bo Dallas - Smackdown 5/30/14
1679 El Torito vs Jinder Mahal - Smackdown 5/30/14
1680 Sheamus vs BNB - Smackdown 5/30/14
1681 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 5/30/14
1682 Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 5/30/14
1683 Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 5/30/14
1684 Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Lei'D Tapa - OVW 5/24/14
1685 Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Ray Lynn - OVW 5/31/14





Spoiler: June



6/1
1686 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 5/31/14
1687 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs RybAxel - Superstars 5/31/14
6/2
1688 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Payback 2014
1689 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Payback 2014
1690 Rusev vs Big E - Payback 2014
1691 Kofi Kingston vs Bo Dallas - Payback 2014
1692 BNB vs RVD - Payback 2014
1693 Bray Wyatt vs John cena - Payback 2014
1694 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Payback 2014
1695 Shield vs Evolution - Payback 2014
1696 El Torito vs Hornswoggle - Payback 2014
6/3
1697 Cesaro & BNB vs RVD & Sheamus - Raw 6/2/14
1698 Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 6/2/14
1699 Kane vs John Cena - Raw 6/2/14
1700 3MB vs Los Matadores - Raw 6/2/14
1701 Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Nikki Bella - Raw 6/2/14
1702 Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger - Raw 6/2/14
1703 Wyatts vs Usos - Raw 6/2/14
1704 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 6/2/14
1705 Goldust & Sin Cara vs RybAxel - Raw 6/2/14
6/4
1706 Goldust & Kofi Kingston vs Wyatts - Main Event 6/3/14
1707 BNB vs RVD - Main Event 6/3/14
6/5
1708 Knight Wagner vs Prince Ali - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1709 Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1710 ACH vs Christian Rose - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1711 Kung Fu Manchu vs Zero Gravity - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1712 Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1713 The Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1714 Heidi Lovelace vs Jordan McEntyre - AAW Defining Moments 2013
6/6
1715 Eddie Edwards vs Silas Young - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1716 Keith Walker vs Michael Elgin - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1717 Arik Cannon vs Shane Hollister - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1718 Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English - NXT 5/6/2014
1719 Bayley vs Charlotte - NXT 5/6/2014
1720 Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Jobbers - NXT 5/6/2014
1721 Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 5/6/2014
6/7
1722 Usos vs RybAxel - Smackdown 6/6/14
1723 Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 6/6/14
1724 Rusev vs Zavier Woods - Smackdown 6/6/14
1725 RVD vs Cesaro vs BNB - Smackdown 6/6/14
1726 Alicia Fox vs Natalya - Smackdown 6/6/14
1727 Bo Dallas vs Santino - Smackdown 6/6/14
1728 Randy Orton vs Big Show - Smackdown 6/6/14
1729 Paige vs Cameron - Superstars 6/5/14
1730 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 6/5/14
6/8
1731 Willow vs Bram - Impact 6/5/14
1732 Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards - Impact 6/5/14
1733 Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries - Impact 6/5/14
1734 Madison Rayne vs Angelina Love - Impact 6/5/14
1735 Samoa JOe, Austin Aries, Bully Ray & Eric Young vs MVP, Lashley, Kenny King & EC3 - Impact 6/5/14
6/9
1736 American Bulldogs & Derrick Cornell vs Moondog Bernard, Sea Man & JJ Garrett - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1737 Jordan McEntyre vs Alex Bernadino - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
6/10
1737 Sheamus vs BNB - Raw 6/9/14
1739 Rusev vs Zack Ryder - Raw 6/9/14
1740 Goldust & R-Truth vs RybAxel - Raw 6/9/14
1741 Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow - Raw 6/9/14
1742 Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods - Raw 6/9/14
1743 Cesaro vs RVD - Raw 6/9/14
1744 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Raw 6/9/14
1745 Santino vs Jack Swagger - Raw 6/9/14
1746 Shield & John Cena & Wyatts - Raw 6/9/14
6/11
1747 Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso - Main Event 6/10/14
1748 KOfi Kingston vs Rusev - Main Event 6/10/14
1749 Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 6/10/14
6/12
1750 Mallakai Matthews & Jeff O'Shea vs Keith Walker & Lamar Titan - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1751 Trik Davis vs Alex Castle vs Reed Bentley vs Matt Cage - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1752 Tony Rican vs Knight Wagner - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1753 Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Darren Dean & Aaron Solo - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1754 Derek St Holmes vs Markus Crane - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1755 Haylee Shadows vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1756 Heidi Lovelace vs Angelus Layne - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1757 Christian Rose vs Travis Banks - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1758 Prince Mustafa Ali vs Shane Hollistewr - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
6/13
1759 Bayley, Emma & Paige vs Summer Rae. Sasha Banks & Charlotte - NXT 6/12/14
1760 Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort - NXT 6/12/14
1761 Sami Zayn vs Mr NXT - NXT 6/12/14
1762 Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 6/12/14
6/14
1763 Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 6/12/14
1764 Adam Rose vs Heath Slater - Superstars 6/12/14
1765 Jey Uso vs Eric Rowan - Smackdown 6/13/14
1766 Roman Reigns vs BNB - Smackdown 6/13/14
1767 Bo Dallas vs R-Truth - Smackdown 6/13/14
1768 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Smackdown 6/13/14
1769 Adam Rose vs Fandango - Smackdown 6/13/14
1770 Big E vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 6/13/14
1771 Aksana vs Alicia Fox - Smackdown 6/13/14
1772 Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 6/13/14
1773 Nate Wings vs Sozio - CZW Prelude To Violence
1774 Aaron Williams vs Drew Gulak - CZW Prelude To Violence
1775 BJ Whitmer vs Greg Excellent - CZW Prelude To Violence
1776 Jessicka Havok & Nevaeh vs Kimber Lee & Lufisto - CZW Prelude To Violence
1777 Caleb Konley vs Shane Strickland - CZW Prelude To Violence
1778 Juicy Product vs Los Ben Dejos - CZW Prelude To Violence
1779 Biff Busick vs Danny Havoc - CZW Prelude To Violence
1780 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs OI4K - CZW Prelude To Violence
1781 DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis - CZW Prelude To Violence
6/15
1782 Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 6/12/14
1783 Robbie E vs Knux - Impact 6/12/14
1784 Kenny King vs Eric Young - Impact 6/12/14
1785 Brittany vs Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 6/12/14
1786 MVP vs Eric Young - Impact 6/12/14
1787 Kevin Steen vs Eddie Kingston - Chikara Hot Off The Griddle
1788 Torneo Cibernetic - Chikara The Cibernetico Rises
6/16
1789 Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Crazy Steve vs Tigre Uno vs Manik vs Sanada - Slammiversary XII
1790 Lashley vs Samoa Joe - Slammiversary XII
1791 Magnus vs Willow - Slammiversary XII
1792 Kenny King vs Austin Aries - Slammiversary XII
1793 Von Erichs vs Zema Ion & Jesse - Slammiversary XII
1794 Gail Kim vs Angelina Love - Slammiversary XII
1795 Bully Ray vs EC3 - Slammiversary XII
1796 Mr Anderson vs James Storm - Slammiversary XII
6/17
1797 Eric Young vs ?? vs ?? - Slammiversary XII
1798 Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 6/16/14
1799 Dean Ambrose vs BNB - Raw 6/16/14
1800 Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus - Raw 6/16/14
1801 Rusev vs Heath Slater - Raw 6/16/14
1802 Summer Rae & Adam Rose vs Layla & Fandango - Raw 6/16/14
1803 Battle Royal - Raw 6/16/14
1804 Paige vs Cameron - Raw 6/16/14
1805 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 6/16/14
1806 John Cena vs Kane - Raw 6/16/14
1807 Jaki Numazawa vs Lucky 13 - CZW TOD XIII
1808 Aero Boy vs MASADA - CZW TOD XIII
1809 Masashi Takeda vs Danny Havoc - CZW TOD XIII
1810 Matt Tremont vs Jun Kasai - CZW TOD XIII
6/18
1811 Rusev vs Santino - Main Event 6/17/14
1812 Paige vs Naomi - Main Event 6/17/14
1813 Wyatts vs Usos & Sheamus - Main Event 6/17/14
1814 Alexander James vs Joe Gacy - CZW TOD XIII
1815 Semi Final - CZW TOD XIII
1816 Semi Final - CZW TOD XIII
1817 The Juicy Product vs Drew Gulak & Sozio - CZW TOD XIII
1818 Ron Mathis vs Devon Moore - CZW TOD XIII
1819 Final - CZW TOD XIII
6/19
1820 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs 3.0 & Gran Akuma - Chikara All The Agents And Superhuman Crew
1821 Kevin Steen vs Eddie Kingston - Chikara While The Dawn Is Breaking
6/20
1822 Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss - NXT 6/19/14
1823 Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan - NXT 6/19/14
1824 The Vaudevillians vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler - NXT 6/19/14
1825 Kalisto vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 6/19/14
1826 Ascension vs Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd - NXT 6/19/14
6/21
1827 Eric Young vs Kenny King - Impact 6/19/14
1828 Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Austin Aries & Samoa Joe - Impact 6/19/14
1829 Wolves vs Bram & Magnus - Impact 6/19/14
1830 Lashley vs Eric Young - Impact 6/19/14
1831 Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 6/19/14
1832 Jack Swagger vs RVD - Superstars 6/19/14
6/22
1833 Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 6/20/14
1834 Dolph Ziggler vs BNB - Smackdown 6/20/14
1835 Titus O'Neil vs Adam Rose - Smackdown 6/20/14
1836 Titus O'Neil vs Adam Rose - Smackdown 6/20/14
1837 Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Smackdown 6/20/14
1838 Jack Swagger vs Big E - Smackdown 6/20/14
1839 Bo Dallas vs Fandango - Smackdown 6/20/14
1840 Sheamus, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Cesaro, ADR, Randy Orton & Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 6/20/14
6/23
1841 Kaitlyn vs AJ - Payback 2013
1842 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Payback 2013
1843 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho - Payback 2013
6/24
1844 Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso - Raw 6/23/14
1845 Eric Rowan vs Jey Uso - Raw 6/23/14
1846 Naomi vs Alicia Fox - Raw 6/23/14
1847 Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 6/23/14
1848 Seth Rollins vs RVD - Raw 6/23/14
1849 BNB vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 6/23/14
1850 Vickie Guerrero vs Stephanie McMahon - Raw 6/23/14
1851 Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 6/23/14
1852 Big E vs Damien Sandow - Raw 6/23/14
1853 Sheamus, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Cesaro, ADR, Randy Orton & Bray Wyatt - Raw 6/23/14
6/25
1854 Dolph Ziggler, RVD & Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger, Seth Rollins & BNB - Main Event 6/24/14
1855 Bo Dallas vs Fandango - Main Event 6/24/14
1856 RybAxel vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Main Event 6/24/14
6/26
1857 Corporate Rumble - Raw 1/11/99
1858 Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy & Big John Studd vs Big Machine, Super Machine & Captain Lou Albano - The Big Event
1859 Right To Censor vs Too Cool & Rikishi - Summerslam 2000
1860 Fabulous Freebirds & Jimmy Garvin vs The Von Erichs & Iceman King Parsons - WCCW 6/11/83
1861 Nexus vs John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Chris Jericho & Edge - Raw 8/30/10
1862 Steve Austin & Bobby Eaton vs Sting & Marcus Bagwell - WCW 1/18/92
6/27
1863 The Vaudevillians vs Jobbers - NXT 6/26/14
1864 Xavier Woods vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 6/26/14
1865 Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae - NXT 6/26/14
1866 Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton - NXT 6/26/14
1867 Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam - NXT 6/26/14
1868 Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim vs Beautiful People - Impact 6/26/14
1869 Sanada vs Manik vs Crazy Steve vs Zema Ion - Impact 6/26/14
1870 James Storm vs Mr Anderson - Impact 6/26/14
1871 Magnus & Bram vs Willow & Abyss - Impact 6/26/14
6/28
1872 Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus - Smackdown 6/27/14
1873 BNB vs Dean Ambrose - Smackdown 6/27/14
1874 Paige vs Cameron - Smackdown 6/27/14
1875 Cesaro & ADR vs RVD & Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 6/27/14
1876 Rusev vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 6/27/14
1877 Roman Reigns vs Kane - Smackdown 6/27/14
6/29
1878 Adam Rose vs Heath Slater - Superstars 6/26/14
1879 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs RybAxel - Superstars 6/26/14
6/30
1880 Usos vs Wyatt Family - MITB 2014
1881 Paige vs Naomi - MITB 2014
1882 Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose - MITB 2014
1883 Contract MITB - MITB 2014
1884 Stardust & Goldust vs RybAxel - MITB 2014
1885 Rusev vs Big E - MITB 2014
1886 Summer Rae vs Layla - MITB 2014
1887 WWEWHC Ladder Match - MITB 2014





Spoiler: July



7/1
1888 Seth Rollins vs RVD - Raw 6/30/14
1889 Wyatts vs Usos & Sheamus - Raw 6/30/14
1890 Nikki Bella vs Cameron & Naomi - Raw 6/30/14
1891 Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 6/30/14
1892 Great Khali vs Damien Sandow - Raw 6/30/14
1893 Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 6/30/14
1894 Stardust & Goldust vs RybAxel - Raw 6/30/14
1895 AJ vs Paige - Raw 6/30/14
1896 Kane & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns & John Cena - Raw 6/30/14
7/2
1897 Wyatts vs Xavier Woods & R-Truth - Main Event 7/1/14
1898 Alicia Fox & Nikki Bella vs Cameron & Naomi - Main Event 7/1/14
1899 Cesaro & RybAxel vs Dolph Ziggler, RVD & Big E - Main Event 7/1/14
7/3
1900 AJ vs Natalya - TLC 2013
7/4
1901 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 7/3/14
1902 ADR vs R-Truth - Superstars 7/3/14
7/5
1903 Wolves vs BroMans vs Menagerie - Impact 7/3/14
1904 Bobby Roode vs Kenny King - Impact 7/3/14
1905 Bully Ray vs EC3 - Impact 7/3/14
1906 Gail Kim vs Angelina Love - Impact 7/3/14
1907 Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 7/3/14
7/6
1908 Colin Cassady vs Sylvester LeFort - NXT 7/3/14
1909 Bayley & Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks & Charlotte - NXT 7/3/14
1910 CJ Parker vs Steve Cutler - NXT 7/3/14
1911 Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 7/3/14
1912 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 7/4/14
1913 Bo Dallas vs Diego - Smackdown 7/4/14
1914 Eva Marie vs AJ - Smackdown 7/4/14
1915 Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose - Smackdown 7/4/14
7/7
1916 Christian Rose vs Kyle O' Reilly - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1917 Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1918 Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1919 Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1920 ACH vs Shane Hollister - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1921 6 Way Final - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1922 El Ligero vs Noam Dar - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1923 Nathan Cruz vs Colossus Kennedy - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1924 Colt Cabana vs Mike Mason - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1925 Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurrll - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1926 Xander Cooper vs Zack Gibson vs Darrell Allen - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1927 Four Way Elimination Match - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1928 Shield vs John Cena, Sheamus & Ryback - Elimination Chamber 2013
1929 Undertaker vs CM Punk - Wrestlemania 29
1930 Randy Orton vs Big Show - Extreme Rules 2013
1931 Brock Lesnar vs HHH - Extreme Rules 2013
7/8
1932 Wyatts vs Usos - Raw 7/7/14
1933 Rusev vs RVD - Raw 7/7/14
1934 Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton - Raw 7/7/14
1935 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 7/7/14
1936 Damien Sandow vs Sheamus - Raw 7/7/14
1937 Chris Jericho vs Miz - Raw 7/7/14
1938 AJ & Paige vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 7/7/14
1939 Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 7/7/14
1940 Bo Dallas vs El Torito - Raw 7/7/14
1941 John Cena vs Seth Rollins - Raw 7/7/14
7/9
1942 Sheamus vs ADR - Main Event 7/8/14
1943 Nikki Bella vs Total Divas - Main Event 7/8/14
1944 Nikki Storm vs Bete Noire - Fierce Females
1945 Nikki Storm vs Debbie Sharp - Fierce Females
7/10
1946 Bayley vs Summer Rae - NXT 7/10/14
1947 Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake - NXT 7/10/14
1948 Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins - NXT 7/10/14
1949 Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - NXT 7/10/14
7/11
1950 Wolves vs Magnus & Bram - Impact 7/10/14
1951 Austin Aries vs Sanada - Impact 7/10/14
1952 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne vs Brittany vs Angelina Love - Impact 7/10/14
1953 Battle Royal - Impact 7/10/14
1954 Fandango vs Adam Rose - Smackdown 7/11/14
1955 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 7/11/14
1956 Usos vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 7/11/14
1957 Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 7/11/14
1958 Summer Rae vs Layla - Smackdown 7/11/14
1959 Goldust vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 7/11/14
1960 Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito - Smackdown 7/11/14
1961 Roman Reigns vs Rusev - Smackdown 7/11/14
7/12
1962 Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 7/11/14
1963 Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 7/11/14
7/13
1964 Bad Influence vs Koji Kanemoto and Minoru Tanaka - ONO Global Impact
1965 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - ONO Global Impact
1966 Abyss vs Yoshihiro Takayama - ONO Global Impact
1967 Bobby Roode vs Masakatsu Funaki - ONO Global Impact
1968 Keiji Mutoh, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea vs Masayuki Kono, Rene Dupree & Samoa Joe - ONO Global Impact
1969 The Wolves vs Team 246 vs The BroMans - ONO Global Impact
1970 Austin Aries vs Sanada - ONO Global Impact
1971 Magnus vs Kai - ONO Global Impact
1972 Jeff Jarrett & Kronik vs Booker T, Sting & Goldberg - WCW Thunder 10/24/00
7/14
1973 Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie - Beyond Wrestling Tournament For Tomorrow 2
1974 Jewells Malone vs Jessie Kaye - WSU United
1975 Shanna vs Hania - WSU United
1976 Jenny Rose vs Mima Shimoda - WSU United
1977 Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim - WSU United
1978 Neveah vs Brittany Blake - WSU United
1979 Annie Social & Kimber Lee vs Veda Scott & Rick Cataldo - WSU United
1980 Annie Social & Kimber Lee vs Juicy Product - WSU United
1981 LuFisto vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU United
1982 DJ Hyde & Kimber Lee vs David Starr & Brittany Blake - CZW Dojo Wars II
1983 AJ vs Natalya - Smackdown 6/21/13
1984 Kaitlyn vs Aksana - Raw 6/24/13
1985 AJ vs Natalya - Smackdown 6/28/13
1986 AJ vs Kaitlyn - MITB 2013
1987 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Raw 7/29/13
1988 Big E Langston vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 7/29/13
1989 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Smackdown 8/2/13
1990 AJ & Big E Langston vs Kaitlyn & Dolph Ziggler - Summerslam 2013
1991 AJ vs Naomi - Main Event 8/21/13
1992 AJ vs Bayley - NXT 8/22/13
1993 AJ vs Brie Bella - Battleground 2013
1994 AJ vs Brie Bella - HIAC 2013
1995 AJ vs Natalya - Main Event 11/13/13
7/15
1996 Sheamus vs Miz - Raw 7/14/14
1997 Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango - Raw 7/14/14
1998 ADR vs RVD - Raw 7/14/14
1999 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella - Raw 7/14/14
2000 Cesaro vs Big E - Raw 7/14/14
2001 AJ vs Eva Marie - Raw 7/14/14
2002 Bo Dallas vs Great Khali - Raw 7/14/14
2003 Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton, Seth Rollins & Kane - Raw 7/14/14
7/16
2004 Emma vs Cameron - Main Event 7/15/14
2005 RybAxel vs Kofi Kingston & Big E - Main Event 7/15/14
2006 Sheamus vs Miz - Main Event 7/15/14
2007 AJ vs Vickie Guerrero - Raw 11/18/13
2008 Team True Divas vs Team Total Divas - Survivor Series 13
2009 Team True Divas vs Team Total Divas - Raw 11/25/13
2010 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 12/18/13
2011 AJ, Tamina & Aksana vs Natalya & Bellas - Main Event 12/25/13
2012 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
2013 AJ vs Cameron - Elimination Chamber 14
2014 AJ vs Natalya - Main Event 3/11/14
2015 AJ vs Naomi - Raw 3/24/14
2016 AJ vs Naomi - Raw 3/31/14
2017 Vickie Guerrero Invitational - Wrestlemania XXX
2018 AJ vs Paige - Raw 4/7/14
2019 AJ vs Paige - Raw 6/30/14
7/17
2020 JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee - Beyond Wrestling Tournament For Tomorrow 2
2021 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Vaudevillains - NXT 7/17/14
2022 CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods - NXT 7/17/14
2023 Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks - NXT 7/17/14
2024 Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan - NXT 7/17/14
2025 Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd - NXT 7/17/14
2026 Brian Cage vs Roderick Strong - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2027 Rich Swan vs AR Fox - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2028 Best Friends vs World's Cutest Tag Team - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2029 Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2030 ACH vs Ricochet - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2031 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander, Johnny Gargano & Trevor Lee - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2032 Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
7/18
2033 Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer vs ~EC3 & Rhino - Impact 7/17/14
2034 Gauntlet Match - Impact 7/17/14
2035 Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs Kenny King & MVP - Impact 7/17/14
2036 Brittany vs Madison Rayne - Impact 7/17/14
2037 Jeff Hardy vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 7/17/14
2038 Lucky 13 vs Latin Dragon vs Alex Colon - CZW New Heights
2039 Greg Excellent vs Buxx Belmar - CZW New Heights
2040 Drew Gulak vs Sozio - CZW New Heights
2041 Jonathan Gresham vs Blk Jeez - CZW New Heights
2042 Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous vs OI4K - CZW New Heights
2043 Joe Gacy vs Alexander James - CZW New Heights
2044 Shane Strickland vs Caleb Konley - CZW New Heights
2045 Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey - CZW New Heights
2046 Danny Havoc & Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont & Ron Mathis - CZW New Heights
7/19
2047 Naomi vs Rosa Mendez - Superstars 7/17/14
2048 R-Truth vs Ryback - Superstars 7/17/14
2049 Tajiri vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 5/25/02
2050 Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis - Velocity 5/25/02
2051 Trish Stratus vs Stacey Kiebler - Velocity 5/25/02
2052 Mark Henry vs Godfather - Velocity 6/1/02
2053 Hugh Morrus vs Albert - Velocity 6/1/02
2054 Devon vs Val Venis - Velocity 6/1/02
2055 Test vs Randy Orton - Velocity 6/8/02
2056 Hugh Morrus vs Godfather - Velocity 6/8/02
2057 Chavo Guerrero vs Funaki - Velocity 6/8/02
2058 Ivory vs Linda Miles - Velocity 6/8/02
2059 Billy & Chuck vs Mark Henry & Randy Orton - Velocity 6/15/02
2060 Rikishi vs Albert - Velocity 6/15/02
2061 Jamie Noble vs Funaki - Velocity 6/15/02
2062 Kurt Angle vs Hardcore Holly - Velocity 6/15/02
7/20
2063 Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Miz & Fandango - Smackdown 7/17/14
2064 Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie - Smackdown 7/17/14
2065 Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper - Smackdown 7/17/14
2066 Kofi Kingston vs ADR - Smackdown 7/17/14
2067 AJ & Paige vs Summer Rae & Layla - Smackdown 7/17/14
2068 Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Smackdown 7/17/14
2069 Randy Orton vs Rob Conway - Velocity 6/22/02
2070 Chavo Guerrero vs Albert - Velocity 6/22/02
2071 Tajiri vs Hugh Morrus - Velocity 6/22/02
2072 Devon vs Farooq - Velocity 6/22/02
2073 Tajiri vs Albert - Velocity 6/29/02
2074 Christian vs Hurricane - Velocity 6/29/02
2075 Billy Kidman vs Funaki - Velocity 6/29/02
2076 Jamie Noble vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 6/29/02
2077 Tajiri vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 7/6/02
2078 Hardcore Holly vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 7/6/02
2079 Albert vs Rob Conway - Velocity 7/6/02
2080 Mark Henry vs Christian - Velocity 7/6/02
2081 Jamie Noble vs Hurricane - Velocity 7/6/02
2082 Chavo Guerrero vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 7/13/02
2083 Tajiri vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 7/13/02
2084 Randy Orton vs Albert - Velocity 7/13/02
2085 Test vs Val Venis - Velocity 7/13/02
2086 Shannon Moore vs Hugh Morrus - Velocity 7/20/02
2087 Albert vs Nick Dinsmore - Velocity 7/20/02
2088 Jamie Noble vs Funaki - Velocity 7/20/02
2089 Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane & Shannon Moore - Velocity 7/27/02
2090 Tajiri vs Mike Awesome - Velocity 7/27/02
2091 Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 7/27/02
2092 Rico vs Hardcore Holly - Velocity 7/27/02
7/21
2093 Dee Dee Venturi vs Mighty Molly - WWE Dark Match
2094 Adam Rose vs Fandango - Battleground 2014
2095 Naomi vs Cameron - Battleground 2014
2096 Usos vs Wyatts - Battleground 2014
2097 AJ vs Paige - Battleground 2014
2098 Rusev vs Jack Swagger - Battleground 2014
2099 Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt - Battleground 2014
2100 Battle Royal - Battleground 2014
2101 Roman Reigns vs Kane vs John Cena vs Randy Orton - Battleground 2014
7/22
2102 Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane - Raw 7/21/14
2103 Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendez, Cameron & Eva Marie - Raw 7/21/14
2104 Bo Dallas vs Damien Sandow - Raw 7/21/14
2105 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 7/21/14
2106 AJ & Paige vs Emma & Natalya - Raw 7/21/14
2107 Fandango vs Zack Ryder - Raw 7/21/14
2108 RybAxel vs Kofi Kingston & Big E - Raw 7/21/14
2109 Rusev vs Great Khali - Raw 7/21/14
2110 Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose - Raw 7/21/14
2111 Felony vs Pollyanna Peppers - LCW Roses Rumble
2112 Violet Vendetta & Princess Nadia Sapphire vs Viper & Jenna - LCW Roses Rumble
2113 Rhia O'Reilly vs Addy Star - LCW Roses Rumble
2114 Carmel Jacobs vs Shauna Shay - LCW Roses Rumble
2115 Kay Lee Ray vs Erin Angel vs Nikki Storm - LCW Roses Rumble
2116 Rumble - LCW Roses Rumble
7/23
2117 Seth Rollins vs Fandango - Main Event 7/22/14
2118 Jey Uso vs Ryback - Main Event 7/22/14
2119 Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Kofi Kingston & Big E - Main Event 7/22/14
2120 Rusev vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 7/22/14
2121 Hardcore Holly vs Albert - Velocity 8/3/02
2122 Mike Awesome vs Farooq - Velocity 8/3/02
2123 Billy Kidman vs Funaki - Velocity 8/3/02
2124 Hurricane & Shannon Moore vs Billy & Chuck - Velocity 8/3/02
2125 Tajiri vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 8/10/02
2126 Rico vs Funaki - Velocity 8/10/02
2127 Mike Awesome vs Bull Buchanan - Velocity 8/10/02
2128 Hardcore Holly vs Albert - Velocity 8/10/02
2129 Rico vs Hardcore Holly - Velocity 8/17/02
2130 Albert vs Bull Buchanan - Velocity 8/17/02
2131 Devon vs John Cena - Velocity 8/17/02
2132 Jamie Noble & Tajiri vs Billy Kidman & Funaki - Velocity 8/17/02
2133 Mark Henry vs Mike Awesome - Velocity 8/24/02
2134 Tajiri vs Funaki - Velocity 8/24/02
2135 Chuck vs Hardcore Holly - Velocity 8/24/02
2136 Billy vs Randy Orton - Velocity 8/24/02
2137 Chavo Guerrero vs Hurricane - Velocity 8/31/02
2138 Albert vs Mark Henry - Velocity 8/31/02
2139 Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & Randy Orton - Velocity 8/31/02
2140 Jamie Noble vs Funaki - Velocity 8/31/02
2141 Billy Kidman vs Albert - Velocity 9/7/02
2142 Mike Awesome vs Funaki - Velocity 9/7/02
2143 Chavo Guerrero vs John Cena - Velocity 9/7/02
2144 Devon vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 9/14/02
2145 Billy Kidman vs Randy Orton - Velocity 9/14/02
2146 Albert vs Funaki - Velocity 9/14/02
2147 Jamie Noble & Tajiri vs Hurricane & Crash Holly - Velocity 9/14/02
7/24
2148 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 7/24/14
2149 Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley - NXT 7/24/14
2150 Summer Rae vs Charlotte - NXT 7/24/14
2151 Vaudevillians vs Sin Cara & Kalisto - NXT 7/24/14
2152 Adrian Neville vs Rusev - NXT 7/24/14
2153 Jordynne Grace vs Lufisto - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2154 Heidi Lovelace vs Hudson Envy - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2155 Mistress Burgundy vs Randi West - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2156 Jewells Malone vs ThunderKitty - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2157 Kiki Rose vs LuDark Shaitan - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2158 Semi Final - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2159 Semi Final - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2160 Final - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
7/25
2161 Usos vs RybAxel - Smackdown 7/25/14
2162 Dolph Ziggler vs Bo Dallas - Smackdown 7/25/14
2163 Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro - Smackdown 7/25/14
2164 Paige vs Naomi - Smackdown 7/25/14
2165 Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth - Smackdown 7/25/14
2166 Roman Reigns vs ADR - Smackdown 7/25/14
7/26
2167 Bobby Roode vs MVP - Impact 7/24/14
2168 Zema Ion vs Low Ki - Impact 7/24/14
2169 Bram & Magnus vs Gunner & Mr Anderson - Impact 7/24/14
2170 Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell - Impact 7/24/14
2171 Muta vs Robbie E - Impact 7/24/14
2172 Rhino, EC3 & Spud vs Bully Ray, Devon & Tommy Dreamer - Impact 7/24/14
2173 Cole Pistol vs Kikya Nakamura - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2174 Christina Von Eerie vs Kahmora - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2175 Datura vs Nicole Savoy - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2176 Amazona vs Candice LeRae - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2177 Allie Parker & Kitana Vera vs Ruby Rage & Sage Sin Supreme - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2178 Semi-Final - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2179 Semi-Final - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2180 Cheerleader Melissa vs Serena Deeb - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2181 Brittany Wonder vs Hudson Envy - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2182 Tournament Final - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2183 Female vs Male 12 Person Tag - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
7/27
2184 Adam Rose vs Heath Slater - Superstars 7/24/14
2185 R-Truth vs ADR - Superstars 7/24/14
7/28
2186 Tajiri vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 9/21/02 
2187 Albert vs Funaki - Velocity 9/21/02
2188 Hurricane vs Crash Holly - Velocity 9/21/02
2189 Randy Orton vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 9/21/02
7/29
2190 Cesaro vs John Cena - Raw 7/28/14
2191 Dolph Ziggler & Usos vs Miz & RybAxel - Raw 7/28/14
2192 R-Truth vs Bo Dallas - Raw 7/28/14
2193 Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow - Raw 7/28/14
2194 Roman Reigns vs Kane - Raw 7/28/14
2195 Fandango vs Diego - Raw 7/28/14
2196 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Natalya & Naomi - Raw 7/28/14
2197 Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins - Raw 7/28/14
7/30
2198 RybAxel vs Usos - Main Event 7/29/14
2199 Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder & Tyson Kidd - Main Event 7/29/14
2200 Dean Ambrose vs ADR - Main Event 7/29/14
7/31
2201 John Cena vs Albert - Velocity 9/28/14
2202 Billy Kidman vs Doug Basham - Velocity 9/28/14
2203 Tajiri vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 9/28/14





Spoiler: August



8/1
2204 Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins - NXT 7/31/14
2205 Charlotte vs Becky Lynch - NXT 7/31/14
2206 Ascension vs Steve Cutler & Matt Miles - NXT 7/31/14
2207 The Mechanics vs Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley - NXT 7/31/14
2208 Adam Rose vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 7/31/14
8/2
2209 Wolves vs Hardys - Impact 7/31/14
2210 Zema Ion vs Low Ki vs Manik - Impact 7/31/14
2211 Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazy Steve - Impact 7/31/14
2212 Samoa JOe vs Tigre Uno vs Homicide - Impact 7/31/14
2213 Austin Aries vs Lashley - Impact 7/31/14
8/3
2214 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 8/1/14
2215 Bo Dallas vs R-Truth - Smackdown 8/1/14
2216 AJ vs Rosa Mendez - Smackdown 8/1/14
2217 Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins & Kane - Smackdown 8/1/14
2218 Fandango vs Diego - Smackdown 8/1/14
2219 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 8/1/14
2220 Chris Jericho vs Eric Rowan - Smackdown 8/1/14
8/4
2221 ADR vs Justin Gabriel - Superstars 7/31/14
2222 Sin Cara & Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Superstars 7/31/14
8/5
2223 Roman Reigns vs Kane - Raw 8/4/14
2224 Damien Sandow vs Mark Henry - Raw 8/4/14
2225 Dean Ambrose vs ADR - Raw 8/4/14
2226 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 8/4/14
2227 RybAxel vs Stardust & Goldust - Raw 8/4/14
2228 Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper - Raw 8/4/14
2229 Fandango vs Diego - Raw 8/4/14
2230 Bo Dallas vs R-Truth - Raw 8/4/14
2231 Seth Rollins vs Heath Slater - Raw 8/4/14
2232 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havoc - Dangerous Divas
2233 Serena Deeb vs Ms Rachel - Dangerous Divas
2234 Serena Deeb vs Neveah - Dangerous Divas
2235 Serena Deeb vs Sojo Bolt - Dangerous Divas
8/6
2236 Stardust & Goldust vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Main Event 8/5/14
2237 AJ vs Summer Rae - Main Event 8/5/14
2238 Jack Swagger vs ADR - Main Event 8/5/14
2239 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Foreign Affairs - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2240 Carlito Colon, Dan Lawrence & Judd the Janitor vs Seduce & Destroy - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2241 Michael Elgin vs Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2242 Brett Gakiya vs Chris Castro vs Ethan Page vs Marshe Rockett vs Matt Knicks vs Shane Hollister vs Tyler Priegel - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2243 AR Fox vs Danny Cannon vs Rich Swann - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2244 Chris Hero vs Matt Cage - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2245 AC/DC vs Helter Skelter - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2246 Christian Rosevs Johnny Gargano - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
8/7
2247 Low Ki vs Chris Sabin - ONO Xtravaganza
2248 Zema Ion vs Rashad Cameron - ONO Xtravaganza
2249 Rubix vs Kenny King - ONO Xtravaganza
2250 Ace Vedder vs Manik - ONO Xtravaganza
2251 Sonjay Dutt vs Spud - ONO Xtravaganza
2252 Petey Williams vs Tigre Uno - ONO Xtravaganza
2253 Bad Influence vs Wolves - ONO Xtravaganza
2254 Austin Aries vs Sanada - ONO Xtravaganza
2255 Ultimate X - ONO Xtravaganza
8/8
2256 Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady - NXT 8/7/14
2257 CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods - NXT 8/7/14
2258 Bayley vs Eva Marie - NXT 8/7/14
2259 Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Sami Zayn & Adam Rose - NXT 8/7/14
8/9
2260 Cameron vs Emma - Superstars 8/7/14
2261 Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus - Superstars 8/7/14
2262 Abyss vs Bram - Impact 8/7/14
2263 Mr Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw vs BroMans & Zema Ion - Impact 8/7/14
2264 Team Bully vs Team EC3 - Impact 8/7/14
2265 Low Ki vs Samoa Joe vs Sanada - Impact 8/7/14
8/10
2266 RybAxel vs Mark Henry & Big Show - Smackdown 8/8/14
2267 Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 8/8/14
2268 Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 8/8/14
2269 Paige vs Natalya - Smackdown 8/8/14
2270 Rusev vs Big E - Smackdown 8/8/14
2271 Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 8/8/14
8/11
2272 The Preacher & Kimber Lee vs Joe Gacy & Brittany Blake - CZW Dojo Wars IV
2273 Alex Castle & Markus Crane vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan - Dreamwave Immortality
2274 Mallaki Matthews vs Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave Immortality
2275 AC/DC vs Best Friends - Dreamwave Immortality
2276 Frank Wyatt & Shane Hollister vs Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave Immortality
2277 AR Fox vs Danny Cannon vs Lince Dorado vs Rich Swann - Dreamwave Immortality
2278 Arya Daivari vs Vic Capri - Dreamwave Immortality
2279 Team Lucha vs Zero Gravity - Dreamwave Immortality
2280 Bucky Collins vs Christian Rose - Dreamwave Immortality
2281 Brodie Lee vs Player Dos - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2282 Michael Elgin vs Cloudy - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2283 Player Uno vs Ethan Page - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2284 Sonjay Dutt vs Ethan Page - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2285 Zema Ion vs Johnny Wave - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2286 Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2287 Brodie Lee vs Alessandro Del Bruno - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2288 Brodie Lee vs Alessandro Del Bruno - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2289 Super Smash Bros vs Checkmate - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2290 Brodie Lee vs Michael Elgin - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2291 Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander - Alpha-1 Wrestling
8/12
2292 Roman Reigns vs RybAxel - Raw 8/11/14
2293 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Raw 8/11/14
2294 AJ vs Eva Marie - Raw 8/11/14
2295 Dolph Ziggler vs Heath Slater - Raw 8/11/14
2296 Randy Orton vs Sheamus - Raw 8/11/14
8/13
2297 Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston - Main Event 8/12/14
2298 Usos vs RybAxel vs Sheamus & RVD - Main Event 8/12/14
2299 Matt Cross vs Matthew Justice - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2300 Jimmy Jacobs vs Facade vs Louis Lyndon vs Gory - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2301 Paul London vs Johnny Gargano - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2302 Krimson vs Rhino - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2303 Krimson vs Johnny Gargano - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2304 Chris Sabin vs Kevin Steen - AIW Absolution IX
2305 The Forgotten vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Absolution IX
2306 Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano - AIW Absolution IX
2307 ACH vs Brent Banks vs Cheech Hernandez vs Colin Delaney vs Flip Kendrick vs Seleziya Sparx - AIW Absolution IX
2308 Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott - AIW Absolution IX
2309 Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux - AIW Absolution IX
2310 Eddie Kingston vs Rickey Shane Page - AIW Absolution IX
2311 Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross - AIW Absolution IX
2312 Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst - AIW Absolution IX
2313 Billy Kidman vs Crash - Velocity 10/5/02
2314 Shannon Moore vs Doug Basham - Velocity 10/5/02
2315 John Cena vs Devon - Velocity 10/5/02
2316 Crash vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 10/12/02
2317 Alberto vs Funaki - Velocity 10/12/02
2318 Ron Simmons vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 10/12/02
2319 Tajiri vs Funaki - Velocity 10/19/02
2320 Albert vs Bobby Rood - Velocity 10/19/02
2321 Shannon Moore vs Crash - Velocity 10/19/02
2322 Crash vs Funaki - Velocity 10/26/02
2323 Albert vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 10/26/02
2324 Ron Simmons & Devon vs Jobbers - Velocity 10/26/02
2325 Torrie Wilson vs Nidia - Velocity 10/26/02
8/14
2326 Vaudevillians vs Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey - NXT 8/14/14
2327 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 8/14/14
2328 Sin Cara & Kallisto vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy - NXT 8/14/14
2329 Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville - NXT 8/14/14
2330 Devon vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 11/2/02
2331 Chavo Guerrero vs Tyson Dux - Velocity 11/2/02
2332 Albert vs Jobber - Velocity 11/2/02
2333 Jamie Noble & Crash vs Billy Kidman & Funaki - Velocity 11/2/02
2334 Tajiri vs Crash - Velocity 11/9/02
2335 Albert vs Jason Porcaro - Velocity 11/9/02
2336 Devon & Ron Simmons vs Funaki & Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 11/9/02
2337 Crash vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 11/16/02
2338 Albert vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 11/16/02
2339 Devon vs Funaki - Velocity 11/16/02
2340 Brock Lesnar vs Big Show - Survivor Series 02
2341 Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman - Survivor Series 02
2342 Crash vs Albert - Velocity 11/23/02
2343 Chuck Palumbo vs Jobber - Velocity 11/23/02
2344 Bill DeMott vs Danny Doring - Velocity 11/23/02
2345 Funaki vs Matt Hardy - Velocity 11/23/02
2346 Rikishi vs Jobber - Velocity 11/30/02
2347 Albert & Bill DeMott vs Jobbers - Velocity 11/30/02
2348 John Cena vs Danny Denuci - Velocity 11/30/02
2349 Crash vs Funaki - Velocity 11/30/02
8/15
2350 Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro - Smackdown 8/15/14
2351 Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 8/15/14
2352 Mark Henry vs Luke Harper - Smackdown 8/15/14
2353 Big Show & Mark Henry vs Wyatts - Smackdown 8/15/14
2354 AJ vs Eva Marie - Smackdown 8/15/14
2355 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Smackdown 8/15/14
2356 Roman Reigns vs Miz - Smackdown 8/15/14
8/16
2357 X Division Scramble - Impact 8/14/14
2358 Mr Anderson vs Gunner - Impact 8/14/14
2359 Gail Kim vs Taryn Tarrell vs Velvey Sky vs Angelina Love - Impact 8/14/14
2360 Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs Kenny King, MVP & Lashley - Impact 8/14/14
2361 Team 3D vs Hardys - Impact 8/14/14
2362 Crash vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 12/7/02
2363 John Cena vs Paul London - Velocity 12/7/02
2364 Rikishi vs Mike Fox - Velocity 12/7/02
2365 Matt Hardy vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 12/7/02
2366 Matt Hardy vs Shawn Evans - Velocity 12/14/02
2367 Chuck Palumbo vs Johnny Slaughter - Velocity 12/14/02
2368 Funaki vs CG Afi - Velocity 12/14/02
2369 Billy Kidman vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 12/14/02
2370 Shannon Moore vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 12/21/02
2371 Rikishi vs Andy Anderson - Velocity 12/21/02
2372 Bill Demott vs Michael Shane - Velocity 12/21/02
2373 Jamie Noble vs Funaki - Velocity 12/21/02
2374 Matt Hardy vs Jobber - Velocity 12/28/02
2375 Funaki vs Albert - Velocity 12/28/02
2376 Jamie Noble & Nunzio vs Jobbers - Velocity 12/28/02
2377 John Cena vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 12/28/02
8/17
2378 Emma vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 8/14/14
2379 Fandango vs Adam Rose - Superstars 8/14/14
8/18
2380 Cesaro vs RVD - Summerslam 2014
2381 Brock Lensar vs John Cena - Summerslam 2014
2382 Miz vs Dolph Ziggler - Summerslam 2014
2383 AJ vs Paige - Summerslam 2014
2384 Rusev vs Jack Swagger - Summerslam 2014
2385 Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins - Summerslam 2014
2386 Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho - Summerslam 2014
2387 Brie Bella vs Stephanie McMahon - Summerslam 2014
2388 Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns - Summerslam 2014
8/19
2389 Wyatts vs Mark Henry & Big Show - Raw 8/18/14
2390 Natalya vs Paige - Raw 8/18/14
2391 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 8/18/14
2392 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Raw 8/18/14
2393 Roman Reigns, Sheamus & RVD vs Randy Orton & RybAxel - Raw 8/18/14
2394 Usos vs GoldStar - Raw 8/18/14
2395 Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins - Raw 8/18/14
8/20
2396 Sheamus vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 8/19/14
2397 Emma vs Nikki Bella - Main Event 8/19/14
2398 Los Matadores vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Main Event 8/19/14
2399 Eric Rowan vs Big Show - Main Event 8/19/14
8/21
2400 Abyss vs Bram - Hardcore Justice 2014
2401 Samoa Joe vs Low Ki - Hardcore Justice 2014
2402 Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw - Hardcore Justice 2014
2403 Gail Kim vs Angelina Love - Hardcore Justice 2014
2404 Eric Young vs Bobby Roode vs James Storm vs Austin Aries vs Magnus vs Gunner - Hardcore Justice 2014
8/22
2405 El Torito & Hornswoggle vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Superstars 8/21/14
2406 Emma vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 8/21/14
8/23
2407 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Vaudevillians - NXT 8/21/14
2408 Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 8/21/14
2409 Charlotte vs Becky Lynch - NXT 8/21/14
2410 Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler - NXT 8/21/14
2411 Sami Zayn & Adam Rose vs Sin Cara & Kallisto - NXT 8/21/14
8/24
2412 Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 8/22/14
2413 Rusev vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 8/22/14
2414 RVD vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 8/22/14
2415 Paige vs Natalya - Smackdown 8/22/14
2416 GoldStar vs Wyatts - Smackdown 8/22/14
2417 Roman Reigns vs Miz - Smackdown 8/22/14
2418 Candice & Joey vs Young Bucks - PWG Eleven
2419 Rocky Romero vs Tomasso Ciampa - PWG Eleven
8/25
2420 ACH vs Cedric Alexander - PWG Eleven
2421 Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen - PWG Eleven
2422 Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick - PWG Eleven
2423 Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong - PWG Eleven
8/26
2424 Rusev vs Jack Swagger - Raw 8/25/14
2425 Cesaro vs RVD - Raw 8/25/14
2426 Paige vs Natalya - Raw 8/25/14
2427 Usos vs GoldStar - Raw 8/25/14
2428 Damien Sandow vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 8/25/14
2429 Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane - Raw 8/25/14
2430 Los Matadores vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Raw 8/25/14
2431 Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 8/25/14
2432 John Cena vs Bray Wyatt - Raw 8/25/14
2433 John Cena, Mark Henry & Big Show vs Wyatts - Raw 8/25/14
2434 Mickie, Trish & Ashley vs Candice, Torrie & Victoria - Raw 10/17/05
2435 Mickie vs Victoria - Raw 10/24/05
2436 Lingerie Battle Royal - Taboo Tuesday 05
2437 Mickie & Trish vs Victoria & Candice - Raw 11/7/05
2438 Interpromotional Battle Royal - Raw 11/14/05
2439 Mickie vs Candice - Raw 11/21/05
2440 Trish vs Melina - Survivor Series 05
2441 Mickie, Trish & Ashley vs Candice, Torrie & Victoria - Raw 11/28/05
2442 Mickie vs Victoria - Raw 12/05/05
2443 Mickie vs Victoria - Raw 12/12/05
8/27
2444 Seth Rollins vs RVD - Main Event 8/26/14
2445 Adam Rose vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 8/26/14
2446 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Main Event 8/26/14
2447 BJ Whitmer & Michael Elgin vs Devin & Mason Cutter - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2448 Christian Skyfire vs Josh Crane - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2449 Jacob Boyer vs Mitch Page - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2450 Devon Moore vs Ron Mathis - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2451 Bull Bronson vs John Wayne Murdoch - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2452 Corporal Robinson vs FreakShow - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2453 Jesse Amato vs Matt Tremont - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2454 Semi-Final - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2455 Semi-Final - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2456 Final - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
8/28
2457 Lashley vs Tommy Dreamer - Impact 8/27/14
2458 Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell - Impact 8/27/14
2459 Low Ki, Crazy Steve & Tigre Uno vs Zema Ion, Manik & Homicide - Impact 8/27/14
2460 Rhyno vs EC3 - Impact 8/27/14
2461 Austin Aries vs Sanada - Impact 8/27/14
2462 Wolves vs Hardys vs Team 3D - Impact 8/27/14
2463 Seleziya Sparx vs Veda Scott - Smash CANUSA Classic
2464 Jewells Malone vs She Nay Nay vs Angie Skye - Smash CANUSA Classic
2465 Vanessa Kraven vs La Felina Azul - Smash CANUSA Classic
2466 Xandra Bale vs Kimber Lee - Smash CANUSA Classic
2467 She Nay Nay vs Candice LeRae - Smash CANUSA Classic
2468 LuFisto vs Christina Von Eerie - Smash CANUSA Classic
8/29
2469 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 8/28/14
2470 Bailey vs Sasha Banks - NXT 8/28/14
2471 Angelo Dawkins vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 8/28/14
2472 Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville - NXT 8/28/14
8/30
2473 Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 8/29/14
2474 RVD vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 8/29/14
2475 Jack Swagger vs Rusev - Smackdown 8/29/14
2476 Stardust vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 8/29/14
2477 Sheamus vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 8/29/14
2478 Roman Reigns, Big Show & Mark Henry vs Wyatts - Smackdown 8/29/14
8/31
2479 Adam Rose vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 8/28/14
2480 R-Truth vs Fandango - Superstars 8/28/14





Spoiler: September



9/1
2481 Reby Sky vs D'arcy Dixon - OMEGA Chaos In Cameron
2482 Shane Helms & The Bravado Brothers vs CW Anderson, Caleb Konley & Micky Gambino - OMEGA Chaos In Cameron
2483 The Hardy Boyz vs The Briscoe Brothers - OMEGA Chaos In Cameron
9/2
2484 Cesaro & Miz vs Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus - Raw 9/1/14
2485 Summer Rae, Layla & Naomi vs Cameron, Rosa Mendez & Eva Marie - Raw 9/1/14
2486 Wyatts vs Big Show & Mark Henry - Raw 9/1/14
2487 Jack Swagger vs Curtis Axel - Raw 9/1/14
2488 Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 9/1/14
2489 Rusev vs Zack Ryder - Raw 9/1/14
2490 GoldStar vs Usos - Raw 9/1/14
2491 Roman Reigns, Chris Jericho & John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Randy Orton - Raw 9/1/14
9/3
2492 Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 9/2/14
2493 Natalya & Rosa Mendez vs Layla & Summer Rae - Main Event 9/2/14
2494 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Main Event 9/2/14
9/4
2495 Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell - Impact 3/9/14
2496 Gunner & Samuel Shaw vs Bram & Magnus - Impact 3/9/14
2497 Bobby Roode vs Eric Young - Impact 3/9/14
2498 Low Ki vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs Manik vs Zema Ion vs Crazy Steve - Impact 3/9/14
2499 Rhino vs Spud - Impact 3/9/14
2500 Samoa Joe vs Lashley - Impact 3/9/14
2501 Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte - NXT 9/4/14
2502 Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger - NXT 9/4/14
2503 Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose - NXT 9/4/14
2504 Sami Zayn vs Marcus Louis - NXT 9/4/14
2505 Adrian Neville vs CJ Parker - NXT 9/4/14
2506 Vaudevillians vs Kallisto & Sin Cara - NXT 9/4/14
2507 Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon - CZW Heat
2508 Papadon vs Greg Excellent - CZW Heat
2509 Milk Chocolate vs Devon Moore - CZW Heat
2510 Shane Strickland vs Lucky 13 - CZW Heat
2511 Drew Gulak vs DJ Hyde - CZW Heat
2512 Alexander James vs Chuck Mambo - CZW Heat
2513 Dave Crist vs John Silver vs JT Dunn - CZW Heat
2514 Pepper Parks vs Joe Gacy - CZW Heat
2515 Biff Busick vs Jake Crist - CZW Heat
2516 Shawn Spears vs TJ Wilson - FCW 10/5/08
2517 Jay Bradley, Sin Bodhi & Alicia Fox vs Colt Cabana, Ricky Ortiz & Brie Bella - FCW 10/5/08
2518 Nic Nemeth vs Greg Jackson - FCW 10/5/08
2519 Heath Miller vs Jake Hager - FCW 10/5/08
2520 Sheamus vs Ricky Ortiz - FCW 10/12/08
2521 Evan Bourne vs Afa - FCW 10/12/08
2522 Brad Allen, Tyrone Jones & Jack Gabriel vs Johnny Curtis, Gabe Tuft & Kevin Kiley - FCW 10/12/08
2523 Eric Perez & Eddie Colon vs Drew McIntyre & Stu Sanders - FCW 10/12/08
2524 Dolph Ziggler vs TJ Wilson - FCW 10/19/08
9/5
2525 Alicia Fox vs Emma - Superstars 9/4/14
2526 Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel - Superstars 9/4/14
2527 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 9/5/14
2528 Heath Slater vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 9/5/14
2529 Brie Bella vs Paige - Smackdown 9/5/14
2530 Bo Dallas vs Zack Ryder - Smackdown 9/5/14
2531 Roman Reigns, John Cena, Chris Jericho, Mark Henry & Big Show vs Wyatts, Kane & Seth Rollins - Smackdown 9/5/14
2532 Santana Garrett vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 57
2533 Xandra Bale vs Melanie Cruise - Shimmer 57
2534 Christina Von Eerie, Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs Saraya Knight, Taylor Made & Allysin Kay - Shimmer 57
2535 Thunderkitty vs Sassy Stephie - Shimmer 57
2536 Mia Yim vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 57
2537 Athena vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 57
2538 Jessie McKay vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 57
2539 Kana vs Kalamity - Shimmer 57
2540 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Cheerleader Melissa & Ayako Hamada - Shimmer 57
2541 Courtney Rush vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 57
2542 Canadian Ninjas vs 3G - Shimmer 57
9/6
2543 Thunderkitty vs Portia Perez - Shimmer 58
2544 Santana Garrett vs Sassy Stephie - Shimmer 58
2545 Jessicka Havok vs Mary Lee Rose - Shimmer 58
2546 Su Yung vs Nikki Storm - Shimmer 58
2547 Veda Scott vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 58
2548 Mia Yim vs Hikaru Shida - Shimmer 58
2549 MsChif & Christina Von Eerie vs Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee - Shimmer 58
2550 Cheerleader Melissa vs Leva Bates - Shimmer 58
2551 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 58
2552 Madison Eagles vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer 58
2553 3G vs Kana & LuFisto - Shimmer 58
9/7
2554 Thunderkitty vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 59
2555 Christina Von Eerie vs Melanie Cruise vs Saraya Knight vs Su Yung - Shimmer 59
2556 Veda Scott vs Nikki Storm - Shimmer 59
2557 Santana Garrett & Savannah Summers vs Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh - Shimmer 59
2558 MsChif vs Portia Perez - Shimmer 59
2559 Kana vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 59
2560 Leva Bates vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 59
2561 Mia Yim vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 59
2562 Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay - Shimmer 59
2563 Hikaru Shida vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer 59
2564 LuFisto vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 59
2565 Cheerleader Melissa vs Hiroyo Matsumoto - Shimmer 59
2566 Christian Able vs Mat Fitchett - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
2567 MsChif vs Markus Crane - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
2568 Zero Gravity vs Lamar Titan & Tweek Phoenix vs Darin Corbin & Louis Lyndon vs Jordan McEntyre - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
2569 Jimmy Jacobs vs Dan Lawrence - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
2570 Michael Elgin & Davey Richards vs Shane Hollister & Silas Young - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
9/8
2571 Irish Airborne vs Zero Gravity - AAW Durty Deeds
2572 Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards - AAW Durty Deeds
2573 MsChif vs Markus Crane - AAW Durty Deeds
2574 Samuray Del Sol vs Kyle O'Reilly - AAW Durty Deeds
2575 Jimmy Jacobs vs Mason Beck vs Shane Hollister vs Arik Cannon - AAW Durty Deeds
2576 Silas Young vs Michael Elgin - AAW Durty Deeds
9/9
2577 Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt - Raw 9/8/14
2578 AJ & Paige vs Natyalya & Rosa - Raw 9/8/14
2579 Sheamus vs Rollins - Raw 9/8/14
2580 Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze - Raw 9/8/14
2581 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Raw 9/8/14
2582 Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 9/8/14
2583 Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton - Raw 9/8/14
2584 Heidi Lovelace vs Steffanie Newell - NWA SAW 11/17/13
9/10
2585 Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 9/9/14
2586 Cesaro vs Zack Ryder - Main Event 9/9/14
2587 Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 9/9/14
2588 Ascension vs Los Matadores - Main Event 9/9/14
2589 Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Path Of Redemption
2590 MsChif vs Mason Beck - AAW Path Of Redemption
2591 Heritage Title Tournament Finals - AAW Path Of Redemption
2592 Silas Young & Irish Airborne vs Jerry Lynn, Arik Cannon & Rhino - AAW Path Of Redemption
9/11
2593 Chris Melendez vs Zema Ion - Impact 9/10/14
2594 Samoa Joe, Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs Lashley, Kenny King & MVP - Impact 9/10/14
2595 Menagerie vs BroMans & Velvet Sky - Impact 9/10/14
2596 Rhino vs EC3 - Impact 9/10/14
2597 James Storm & Sanada vs Austin Aries & Tajiri - Impact 9/10/14
2598 Wolves vs Hardys vs Team 3D - Impact 9/10/14
2599 Delilah Doom vs. Jessica James - Inspire Pro Wrestling In Their Blood
2600 Athena vs Veda Scott - Inspire Pro Wrestling In Their Blood
2601 Barbi Hayden vs Portia Perez - Inspire Pro Wrestling In Their Blood
2602 Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera - AAW Day of Defiance
2603 Jake Crist vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Day of Defiance
2604 Davey Richards vs Mixed Martial Archie - AAW Day of Defiance
2605 Davey Richards & Kyle O' Reilly vs Michael Elgin & ACH - AAW Day of Defiance
2606 Eddie Kingston vs Jordan McIntyre - AAW Day of Defiance
2607 Silas Young vs Samuray Del Sol - AAW Day of Defiance
2608 Sami Callihan vs Shane Hollister - AAW Day of Defiance
9/12
2609 Ascension vs Lucha Dragons - NXT Take Over II
2610 CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin - NXT Take Over II
2611 Enzo Amore vs Sylvester LeFort - NXT Take Over II
2612 Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley - NXT Take Over II
2613 Bailey vs Charlotte - NXT Take Over II
2614 Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze - NXT Take Over II
2615 GoldStar & Wyatts vs Usos, Big Show & Mark Henry - Smackdown 9/12/14
2616 Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel - Smackdown 9/12/14
2617 Paige vs Summer Rae - Smackdown 9/12/14
2618 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Smackdown 9/12/14
2619 Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Randy Orton - Smackdown 9/12/14
2620 James Storm vs Eddie Edwards - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2621 Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2622 BroMans vs Mr Anderson & Sanada - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2623 Bobby Roode vs Eric Young - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2624 Kurt Angle vs Magnus - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2625 ODB vs Angelina Love - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2626 EC3 vs Davey Richards - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2627 Sam Shaw & Kenny King vs Bully Ray & Gunner - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2628 10 Person Tag - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2629 Lou Thesz vs Ruffy Silverstein - 3/17/50
2630 Angel Dust vs Bobby Beverly - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2631 Colin Delaney vs Hania the Howling Huntress - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2632 Davey Vega vs Jasmin - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2633 Jenny Rose vs Tyson Dux - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2634 Alexia Nicole vs Rickey Shane Page - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2635 Eddie Kingston vs Seleziya Sparx - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2636 BJ Whitmer vs Heidi Lovelace - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2637 Athena vs Louis Lyndon - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2638 Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
9/14
2639 Summer Rae vs Naomi - Superstars 9/12/14
2640 Justin Gabriel vs Sin Cara - Superstars 9/12/14
9/15
2641 Finlay vs Psychosis - Velocity 9/4/06
9/16
2642 Chris Jericho vs Kane - Raw 9/15/14
2643 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Raw 9/15/14
2644 AJ & Brie Bella vs Paige & Nikki Bella - Raw 9/15/14
2645 Bray Wyatt vs Big Show - Raw 9/15/14
2646 Cesaro & GoldStar vs Sheamus & Usos - Raw 9/15/14
2647 Naomi vs Cameron - Raw 9/15/14
2648 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Raw 9/15/14
2649 Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins - Raw 9/15/14
9/17
2650 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Main Event 9/16/14
2651 Cameron vs Brie Bella - Main Event 9/16/14
2652 Big E vs Seth Rollins - Main Event 9/16/14
9/18
2653 Knockouts Battle Royal - Impact 9/17/14
2654 Chris Melendez vs Kenny King - Impact 9/17/14
2655 Samoa Joe vs Homicide - Impact 9/17/14
2656 Wolves vs Hardys vs Team 3D - Impact 9/17/14
2657 Gunner vs Bram - Impact 9/17/14
2658 Bobby Roode vs Lashley - Impact 9/17/14
9/19
2659 Charlotte vs Emma - NXT 9/18/14
2660 Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 9/18/14
2661 CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin - NXT 9/18/14
2662 Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil - NXT 9/18/14
9/20
2663 Wyatts vs Los Matadores - Superstars 9/18/14
2664 Justin Gabriel vs Sin Cara - Superstars 9/18/14
9/21
2665 Stardust vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 9/19/14
2666 Cesaro & Miz vs Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 9/19/14
2667 Adam Rose vs Heath Slater - Smackdown 9/19/14
2668 Big Show & Los Matadores vs Wyatts - Smackdown 9/19/14
2669 Paige vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 9/19/14
2670 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Smackdown 9/19/14
2671 Roman Reigns vs Rusev - Smackdown 9/19/14
2672 Athena vs Heidi Lovelace - AIW All In
2673 Alexia Nicole vs Seleziya Sparx - AIW All In
2674 Arik Cannon vs Heidi Lovelace - AIW Failure By Design
2675 Brian Myers vs Josh Prohibition - AIW Failure By Design
2676 Obariyon vs Veda Scott - AIW Failure By Design
2677 The Forgotten vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Failure By Design
2678 Christopher Daniels vs Louis Lyndon - AIW Failure By Design
2679 Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page - AIW Failure By Design
9/22
2680 Usos vs GoldStar - Night Of Champions 2014
2681 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Night Of Champions 2014
2682 Miz vs Dolph Ziggler - Night Of Champions 2014
2683 Mark Henry vs Rusev - Night Of Champions 2014
2684 Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton - Night Of Champions 2014
2685 AJ vs Paige vs Nikki Bella - Night Of Champions 2014
2686 Brock Lesnar vs John Cena - Night Of Champions 2014
9/23
2687 Miz vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 9/22/14
2688 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Raw 9/22/14
2689 Summer Rae vs Natalya - Raw 9/22/14
2690 Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Raw 9/22/14
2691 Cesaro vs GoldStar vs Sheamus & Usos - Raw 9/22/14
2692 Mark Henry vs Rusev - Raw 9/22/14
2693 Adam Rose & Bunny vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Raw 9/22/14
2694 AJ vs Nikki Bella - Raw 9/22/14
2695 John Cena vs Randy Orton - Raw 9/22/14
9/24
2696 Los Matadores vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Main Event 9/23/14
2697 Paige vs Naomi - Main Event 9/23/14
2698 Kofi Kingston vs Bo Dallas - Main Event 9/23/14
9/25
2699 Nikki Storm vs Kay Lee Ray - Fierce Females
9/26
2700 Low Ki vs MVP - Impact 9/24/14
2701 Robbie E vs Tajiri - Impact 9/24/14
2702 Austin Aries vs Knux - Impact 9/24/14
2703 Mr Anderson vs Magnus - Impact 9/24/14
2704 Abyss vs Sam Shaw - Impact 9/24/14
2705 Austin Aries vs Abyss vs Tajiri vs MVP vs Mr Anderson - Impact 9/24/14
9/27
2706 Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 9/25/14
2707 Tyler Breeze vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 9/25/14
2708 Bayley vs Alexa Bliss - NXT 9/25/14
2709 Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis - NXT 9/25/14
2710 Lucha Dragons vs Ascension - NXT 9/25/14
2711 Qefka The Quiet vs Jack Jehova - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2712 Papadon vs Joe Gacy - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2713 Pepper Parks vs Blk Jeez - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2714 Mike Bailey & Buxx Belmar vs Team Tremendous - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2715 Alexander James vs Preacher James - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2716 Kimber Lee vs DJ Hyde - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2717 The Front vs Drew Gulak, Nate Webb, Adam Flash & Ruckus - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2718 Homicide vs Joker - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2719 Matt Tremont vs Lucky tHURTeen - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2720 Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Beaver Boys - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
9/28
2721 Naomi vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 9/25/14
2722 Justin Gabriiel vs Kofi Kingston - Superstars 9/25/14
9/29
2723 Dean Ambrose vs Miz - Smackdown 9/26/14
2724 Battle Royal - Smackdown 9/26/14
2725 GoldStar vs Usos - Smackdown 9/26/14
2726 Summer Rae & Layla vs Natalya & Rosa - Smackdown 9/26/14
2727 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 9/26/14
2728 Big Show vs Rusev - Smackdown 9/26/14
9/30
2729 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 9/29/14
2730 Layla vs Rosa - Raw 9/29/14
2731 Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas - Raw 9/29/14
2732 Brie Bella vs Cameron & Eva Marie - Raw 9/29/14
2733 Los Matadores vs Slater Gator - Raw 9/29/14
2734 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Raw 9/29/14
2735 Sheamus vs Damien Sandow - Raw 9/29/14
2736 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane - Raw 9/29/14





Spoiler: October



10/1
2737 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 9/30/14
2738 Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston - Main Event 9/30/14
2739 Brie Bella vs Summer Rae & Layla - Main Event 9/30/14
2740 Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas - Main Event 9/30/14
10/2
2741 Bailey vs Charlotte - NXT 10/2/14
2742 Baron Corbin vs Jobber - NXT 10/2/14
2743 Vaudevillians vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan - NXT 10/2/14
2744 Tyson Kidd vs Adrian Neville - NXT 10/2/14
10/3
2745 Sin Cara vs Kofi Kingston - Superstars 2/10/14
2746 Jimmy Uso vs Stardust - Superstars 2/10/14
10/4
2747 Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe - Impact 10/1/14
2748 EC3 vs Eric Young - Impact 10/1/14
2749 Manik vs Shark Boy - Impact 10/1/14
2750 Mr Anderson vs MVP - Impact 10/1/14
2751 Gail Kim vs Havok - Impact 10/1/14
2752 Christina Von Eerie vs Kahmora - Quintessential Pro
2753 Ivelisse vs Heidi Lovelace - Quintessential Pro
2754 Candice LaRae vs Laura James - Quintessential Pro
2755 Veda Scott vs Hudson Envy - Quintessential Pro
2756 Candice LeRae vs Heidi Lovelace - Quintessential Pro
2757 Christina Von Eerie vs Joey Ryan - Quintessential Pro
2758 Christina Von Eerie vs Heidi Lovelace - Quintessential Pro
10/5
2759 Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Smackdown 10/3/14
2760 Paige vs Naomi - Smackdown 10/3/14
2761 Usos vs Slater Gator - Smackdown 10/3/14
2762 Cesaro vs R-Truth - Smackdown 10/3/14
2763 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane - Smackdown 10/3/14
2764 Danny Doring vs Guido Maritato - House Of Hardcore V
2765 Vik Dalishus & Team Tremendous vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus - House Of Hardcore V
2766 Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai - House Of Hardcore V
2767 Adam Pearce vs Chris Hero - House Of Hardcore V
2768 Outlaws Inc vs CW Anderson & Devon - House Of Hardcore V
2769 Tony Nese & Petey Williams vs Bad Influence - House Of Hardcore V
2770 Kevin Steen vs AJ Styles - House Of Hardcore V
10/6
2771 Chris Benoit vs William Regal - Velocity 10/2/05
2772 London & Kendrick vs Nunzio & Vito - Velocity 10/2/05
10/7
2773 Cesaro & GoldStar vs Dolph Ziggler & Usos - Raw 10/6/14
2774 Mark Henry vs BO Dallas - Raw 10/6/14
2775 Summer Rae vs Brie Bella - Raw 10/6/14
2776 Jack Swagger vs Tyson Kidd - Raw 10/6/14
2777 El Torito vs Hornswoggle - Raw 10/6/14
2778 AJ & Emma vs Paige & Alicia Fox - Raw 10/6/14
2779 Sheamus vs Miz - Raw 10/6/14
2780 John Cena vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins - Raw 10/6/14
10/8
2781 Dolph Ziggler vs Bo Dallas - Main Event 10/7/14
2782 Brie Bella vs Cameron, Summer Rae, Layla & Nikki Bella - Main Event 10/7/14
2783 Jack Swagger vs Tyson Kidd - Main Event 10/7/14
2784 Jey Uso vs Stardust - Main Event 10/7/14
10/9
2785 Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne - Impact 10/8/14
2786 Low Ki & Tigre Uno vs James Storm & Sanada - Impact 10/8/14
2787 Bram vs Sam Shaw - Impact 10/8/14
2788 Bobby Roode vs MVP & Kenny King - Impact 10/8/14
2789 Wolves vs Hardys vs 3D - Impact 10/8/14
10/10
2790 Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley - NXT 10/9/14
2791 Viktor vs Hideo Itami - NXT 10/9/14
2792 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Vaudevillians - NXT 10/9/14
2793 Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks - NXT 10/9/14
2794 Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn - NXT 10/9/14
10/11
2795 Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater - Superstars 10/9/14
2796 Cameron vs Naomi - Superstars 10/9/14
10/12
2797 Adam Rose vs Kane - Smackdown 10/10/14
2798 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Smackdown 10/10/14
2799 Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 10/10/14
2800 Rusev vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 10/10/14
2801 15 Man Tag - Smackdown 10/10/14
10/13
2802 Manik vs Minoru Tanaka - Bound For Glory 2014
2803 EC3 vs Ryota Hama - Bound For Glory 2014
2804 MVP vs Kazma Sakamoto - Bound For Glory 2014
2805 Kaz Hayashi vs Samoa Joe vs Low Ki - Bound For Glory 2014
2806 Jiro & Yusuke Kodama vs Andy Wu & El Hijo del Pantera - Bound For Glory 2014
2807 3D vs Tommy Dreamer & Abyss - Bound For Glory 2014
2808 Havok vs Velvet Sky - Bound For Glory 2014
2809 James Storm & Sanada vs Muta & Tajiri - Bound For Glory 2014
10/14
2810 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs GoldStar & Usos - Raw 10/13/14
2811 AJ & Layla vs Paige & Alicia Fox - Raw 10/13/14
2812 Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton - Raw 10/13/14
2813 Jack Swagger vs Seth Rollins - Raw 10/13/14
2814 Rusev vs Big Show - Raw 10/13/14
2815 Sheamus vs Miz - Raw 10/13/14
2816 Naomi, Natalya & Brie Bella vs Cameron, Nikki Bella & Summer Rae - Raw 10/13/14
2817 Dean Ambrose vs John Cena - Raw 10/13/14
10/15
2818 Tyson Kidd vs R-Truth - Main Event 10/14/14
2819 Cesaro vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 10/14/14
2820 Rusev vs Big E - Main Event 10/14/14
10/16
2821 Baron Corbin vs Jobber - NXT 10/16/14
2822 Lucha Dragons vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake - NXT 10/16/14
2823 Becky Lynch vs Charlotte - NXT 10/16/14
2824 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Legionnaires - NXT 10/16/14
2825 Carmella vs Leva Bates - NXT 10/16/14
2826 Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 10/16/14
2837 Bobby Fish vs TJ Perkins - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2838 Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2839 Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2840 World's Cutest Tag Team vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2841 Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2842 Brian Myers vs AJ Styles - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2843 Drew Gulak vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2844 Mount Rushmore vs Friends Of Low Moral Fiber - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
10/17
2845 Madison Rayne vs Havok - Impact 10/15/14
2846 Magnus vs Matt Hardy - Impact 10/15/14
2847 Menagerie vs Jesse, DJZ & Angelina Love - Impact 10/15/14
2848 Shark Boy vs Tyrus - Impact 10/15/14
2849 Austin Aries vs Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Jeff Hardy - Impact 10/15/14
2850 Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2851 Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2852 Ricochet vs Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2853 Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs ReDragon - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2854 Chris Hero vs Matt Sydal - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
10/18
2855 Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre Jr - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2856 ACH vs Kenny Omega - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2857 Young Bucks vs Bad Influence - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2858 Quarter Final #1 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2859 Quarter Final #2 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2860 Quarter Final #3 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2861 Quarter Final #4 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2862 Quarter Final #5 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2863 Quarter Final #6 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2864 Six Man Tag - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2865 Semi Final #1 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2866 Semi Final #2 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2867 Ten Man Tag - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2868 Final - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
10/18
2869 Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 10/17/14
2870 AJ vs Layla - Smackdown 10/17/14
2871 GoldStar & Miz vs Sheamus & Usos - Smackdown 10/17/14
2872 Naomi vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 10/17/14
2873 Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Smackdown 10/17/14
2874 The Preacher vs Mason Price - CZW Deja Vu
2875 Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon - CZW Deja Vu
2876 Joe Gacy vs Aaron Williams - CZW Deja Vu
2877 Sozio vs Caleb Konley - CZW Deja Vu
2878 Nevaeh vs Kimber Lee - CZW Deja Vu
2879 Ron Mathis vs Connor Claxton - CZW Deja Vu
2880 Shane Strickland vs Flip Kendrick - CZW Deja Vu
2881 Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak - CZW Deja Vu
2882 O14K vs Juicy Product - CZW Deja Vu
10/20
2883 Bo Dallas vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 10/16/14
2884 Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston - Superstars 10/16/14
10/21
2885 GoldStar & Damien Sandow vs Sheamus & Usos - Raw 10/21/14
2886 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Raw 10/21/14
2887 Rusev vs Big E - Raw 10/21/14
2888 Summer Rae vs Brie Bella - Raw 10/21/14
2889 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 10/21/14
2890 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins - Raw 10/21/14
10/22
2891 Tyson Kidd vs R-Truth - Main Event 10/21/14
2892 Bo Dallas vs Big E - Main Event 10/21/14
2893 Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 10/21/14
10/23
2894 Ascension vs Jason Jordan vs Tye Dillinger - NXT 10/26/14
2895 Tyler Breeze vs CJ Parker - NXT 10/26/14
2896 Vaudevillians vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy - NXT 10/26/14
2897 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 10/26/14
2898 Adrian Neville vs Titus O'Neil - NXT 10/26/14
10/24
2899 Dean Ambrose vs CM Punk - FCW 10/21/11
10/25
2900 Kofi Kingston vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 10/23/14
2901 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Superstars 10/23/14
10/26
2902 Los Matadores vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Smackdown 10/24/14
2903 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Smackdown 10/24/14
2904 Summer Rae, Cameron & Nikki Bella vs Naomi, Natalya & Brie Bella - Smackdown 10/24/14
2905 Mark Henry & Usos vs Bo Dallas & GoldStar - Smackdown 10/24/14
2906 Hardys vs BroMans - Impact 10/22/14
2907 Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Gunner & Samuel Shaw - Impact 10/22/14
2908 Bram vs Devon - Impact 10/22/14
2909 Mr Anderson & Chris Melendez vs MVP & Kenny King - Impact 10/22/14
2910 EC3 & Tyrus vs Eric Young & Spud - Impact 10/22/14
10/27
2911 Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas - Hell In A Cell 2014
2912 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Hell In A Cell 2014
2913 Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella - Hell In A Cell 2014
2914 GoldStar vs Usos - Hell In A Cell 2014
2915 John Cena vs Randy Orton - Hell In A Cell 2014
2916 Sheamus vs Miz - Hell In A Cell 2014
2917 Big Show vs Rusev - Hell In A Cell 2014
2918 AJ vs Paige - Hell In A Cell 2014
2919 Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins - Hell In A Cell 2014
10/28
2920 GoldStar vs Mark Henry & Big Show - Raw 10/27/14
2921 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Raw 10/27/14
2922 Usos vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Raw 10/27/14
2923 Bo Dallas vs Ryback - Raw 10/27/14
2924 Nikki Bella vs Naomi - Raw 10/27/14
2925 Kane vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 10/27/14
2926 John Cena vs Seth Rollins - Raw 10/27/14
10/29
2927 Usos vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Main Event 10/28/14
2928 Paige vs Natalya - Main Event 10/28/14
2929 Sheamus vs Bo Dallas - Main Event 10/28/14
10/30
2930 Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero - Lucha Underground 10/29/14
2931 Son Of Havoc vs Sexy Star - Lucha Underground 10/29/14
2932 Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma - Lucha Underground 10/29/14
2933 Vaude Villians vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger - NXT 10/30/14
2934 Emma vs Carmella - NXT 10/30/14
2935 Justin Gabriel vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 10/30/14
2936 Baron Corbin vs Jobber - NXT 10/30/14
2937 Sylvester LeFort vs Marcus Louis - NXT 10/30/14
2938 Sami Zayn vs Titus O'Neil - NXT 10/30/14
10/31
2939 Samoa Joe & Low Ki vs MVP & Kenny King - Impact 10/29/14
2940 Taryn Terrell & Madison Rayne vs Beautiful People - Impact 10/29/14
2941 Hardys vs EC3 & Tyrus - Impact 10/29/14
2942 Eddie Edwards vs James Storm - Impact 10/29/14
2943 Bobby Roode vs Lashley - Impact 10/29/14





Spoiler: Promotions



WWE - 1408
TNA - 273
CZW - 211
ECW - 154
AAW - 107
IWA-MS - 95
PWG - 73
Shimmer - 66
AIW - 58
WSU - 41
WCA - 34
AWS - 30
Wrestling Is Cool - 26
Wrestling Is Intense - 22
BLOW - 22
PWX - 21
Wrestlelicious - 20
Dreamwave - 16
HOH - 16
Bellatrix - 15
IWA-EC - 15
IWA-DS - 12
Beyond Wrestling - 12
Alpha-1 Wrestling - 11
FCW - 10
Shine - 9
NCW - 9
FIP - 9
QPW - 7
WCW - 7
ECWA - 7
Chick Fight - 7
Quintessential Pro - 7
Progress Wrestling - 6
St Louis Anarchy - 6
Girl Fight - 6
LCW Roses - 6
Smash - 6
WXW - 6
OVW - 6
PCW - 5
Chikara - 5
Prime Wrestling - 5
Dangerous Divas - 4
IPW:UK - 4
HWA - 4
Lucha Underground - 3
Inspire Pro Wrestling - 3
OMEGA - 3
2CW - 3
ACW - 3
IPW - 3
Fierce Females - 3
A Wrestling Odyssey - 3
Wrestling Spectacular - 2
C*4 - 2
PBW - 2
ECCW - 2
WCCW - 2
DGUSA - 1
UWF - 1
Elite Pro - 1
NWA SAW - 1
Belleview Pro Wrestling - 1
Misc - 1


_


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450
April Total: 189
May Total: 232
June Total: 207
July Total: 186
August Total: 166
September Total: 271
October Total: 228

*2014 TOTAL: 2,809*

Only 2 months left! 



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie Jamea vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton





Spoiler: April



-----4/3-----

WWE Wrestlemania 29 (4/7/13)
1. Sheamus, Big Show & Randy Orton vs The Shield
2. Mark Henry vs Ryback
3. Team Hell No vs Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston
4. Fandango vs Chris Jericho
5. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger 
6. The Undertaker vs CM Punk 
7. Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
8. John Cena vs The Rock

WWE SmackDown (6/12/03)
9. Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
10. Billy Gunn vs A-Train
11. Undertaker vs Johnny Stamboli
12. Chris Benoit & Rhyno vs Basham Brothers
13. John Cena vs Funaki
14. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/3/14)
15. Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode
16. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
17. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
18. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne 
19. Kenny King vs MVP

WWE NXT (4/3/14)
20. Emma vs Sasha Banks
21. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Jack Hurley 
22. Brodus Clay vs Xavier Woods
23. Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyler Breeze
24. Sami Zayn vs Cory Graves

-----4/6-----

WWE Wrestlemania 30 (4/6/14)
25. The Usos vs Rybaxel vs Los Matadores vs Real Americans
26. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
27. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
28. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
29. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
30. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
31. Vicki Guerrero Divas Invitational 
32. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Bootista

-----4/7-----

WWE RAW (4/7/14)
33. The Wyatts vs Shame-Us All, StupaCena & Big Zit-E Tit-E
34. Emma & Santino vs Faaaaaandaaaaango & Summer Rae
35. Bootista & Boreton vs Usos
36. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
37. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio 
38. Rusev vs Bland Jobber (Zack Ryder?)
39. AJ Lee vs Paige
40. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
41. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H

-----4/8-----

WWE Main Event (4/8/14)
42. The Shield vs The Wyatts
43. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
44. Alexander Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara

-----4/9-----

WWF Wrestlemania 13 (3/3/97)
45. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks
46. Rocky Maivia vs The Sultan
47. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust 
48. Owen Hart & Brittish Bulldog vs Vader & Mankind
49. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
50. Legion Of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Nation Of Domination
51. Sid Vicious vs Undertaker

-----4/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/10/14)
52. *10 Man Battle Royal
53. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany
54. Jessie & DJ Zema vs The Wolves
55. Magnus vs Eric Young

WWE NXT (4/10/14)
56. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
57. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
58. Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley
59. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Superstars (4/10/14)
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback
61. Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil

-----4/11-----

WCCW (2/23/83)
62. King Parsons vs The Dragon
63. Al Madril vs The Great Yatsu
64. David Von Erich vs Buddy Roberts

WCW Uncensored 1995
65. Dustin Rhodes vs Black Top Bully
66. Meng vs Retard Jim Duggan
67. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B ***
68. Randy Savage vs Avalanche
69. Big Bubba Rogers vs Sting
70. Harlem Heat vs Nasty Boys
71. Vader vs Hulk Hogan

WWE SmackDown (4/11/14)
72. Cesaro vs Big Show
73. Rybaxel vs Los Matadores
74. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
75. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
76. Santino vs Fandango
77. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Bootista, Randy Orton & Kane

-----4/12-----

IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday (3/9/14)
78. Alex Castle vs Frank Wyatt vs Zakk Sawyers vs Tripp Cassidy
79. Team IOU vs The Hooligans
80. Michael Elgin vs Danny Cannon
81. Mean & Rotten vs Two Star Heroes vs Russ Jones & Kaden Sade vs Angelus Layne & Thunderkitty vs Josh Crane & Dale Patricks
82. Johnny Rotten Sixx vs Todd Morton
83. White America vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
84. Hy Zaya, Matt Cage & Necro Butcher vs Gary Jay, Jack Thriller & Shane Mercer
85. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
86. Drake Younger vs Kyle O’Reilly vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose
87. Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West vs Corporal Robinson, Mickie Knuckles & Heidi Lovelace
88. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley

-----4/14-----

WWE RAW (4/14/14)
89. RVD vs Alberto Del Rio
90. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
91. Paige vs Alicia Fox
92. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Bootista
93. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
94. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
95. Swagger vs Sheamus
96. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
97. Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
98. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Rybaxel, Rusev, Bad News Barrett & Titus O'Neil

-----4/15-----

WWE Main Event (4/15/14)
99. Los Matadores vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
100. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
101. *10 Diva Battle Royal
102. Big Show vs Swagger

-----4/16-----

ROW High Octane (12/2013)
103. Team International vs Brothers Lockhart
104. Ryan Davidson vs Q
105. Ivan vs Michael

WWE No Way Out (2/23/03)
106. Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy
107. William Regal & Lance Storm vs RVD & Kane
108. Matt Hardy vs Billy Kidman
109. Undertaker vs Big Show
110. Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs Team Angle
111. Triple H vs Scott Steiner
112. Steve Austin vs Eric Bischoff
113. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

-----4/17-----

WWE No Way Out (6/17/12)
114. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
115. Santino vs Ricardo Rodriguez
116. Christian vs Cody Rhodes 
117. PTP vs Usos vs Primo & Epico vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel 
118. Layla vs Beth Phoenix
119. Sin Cara vs Hunico
120. CM Punk vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
121. Ryback vs Dan Delaney & Rob Grymes
122. John Cena vs Big Show

WWE NXT (4/17/14)
123. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English
124. Camacho vs Oliver Grey
125. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop
126. CJ Parker vs Great Khali
127. Jason Jordan & Ty Dillnger vs Jobbers
128. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
TNA Impact (4/17/14)
129. Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne
130. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
131. Willow vs Spud & EC3
132. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
133. Bobby Roode vs Gunner
134. Eric Young vs Abyss

-----4/18-----

WWE SmackDown (4/18/14)
135. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Alberto Del Rio
136. Paige vs Aksana
137. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
138. Rusev vs R-Truth
139. Santino vs Fandango 
140. Bootista vs Sheamus

-----4/21-----

WWE RAW (4/21/14)
141. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus
142. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
143. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
144. Emma vs Layla
145. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
146. Paige vs Aksana
147. Rusev vs Sin Cara 
148. The Wyatts vs John Cena

-----4/22-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/29/12)
149. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

WWF WrestleMania 17 (2001)
150. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
151. Taz & The Acolytes vs Right To Censor
152. Raven vs Kane vs Big Show
153. Eddie Guerrero vs Test
154. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
155. Chyna vs Ivory
156. Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon
157. Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
158. *19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal
159. Triple H vs Undertaker
160. Steve Austin vs The Rock 

-----4/24-----

TNA Impact Live (4/24/14)
161. Kurt Angle vs Rockstar Spud
162. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King
163. MVP vs Austin Aries
164. Beer Money vs Bully Ray & Gunner
165. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne 
166. Abyss vs Magnus 

WWE NXT (4/24/14)
167. Rusev vs Travis Tyler
168. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma 
169. Mason Ryan vs Tyson Kidd
170. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
171. Sami Zayn & The Usos vs Corey Graces & The Ascension 

-----4/25-----

WWE SmackDown (4/25/14)
172. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
173. Tamina Snuka vs Natalya 
174. Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso
175. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
176. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Layla 
177. The Shield vs Del Rio, Barrett, Sandow, Ryback & Titus O'Neil

-----4/28-----

WWE RAW (4/28/14)
178. The Usos vs Rybaxel
179. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
180. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
181. Cody Rhodes vs Alberto Del Rio
182. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater
183. Paige vs Brie Bella
184. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam 
185. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----4/30-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/26/87)
186. Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Ricky Steamboat, Brutus Beefcake & Jim Duggan vs The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, Danny Davis, Ron Bass & Harley Race 
187. The Fabulous Moolah, Rockin' Robin, Velvet McIntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels vs Sensational Sherri, The Glamour Girls, Donna Christanello & Dawn Marie 188. Strike Force, The Young Stallions, The Fabulous Rougeaus, The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs vs The Hart Foundation, The Islanders, Demolition, The Bolsheviks & The Dream Team 
189. André the Giant, One Man Gang, King Kong Bundy, Butch Reed, & Rick Rude vs Hulk Hogan, Paul Orndorff, Don Muraco, Ken Patera & Bam Bam Bigelow





Spoiler: May



-----5/1-----

WCW Spring Stampede (4/11/99)
1. Juventud Guerrera vs Blitzkrieg
2. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Hak
3. Scotty Riggs vs Mikey Whipwreck
4. Konnan vs Disco Inferno
5. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Billy Kidman
6. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Raven & Perry Saturn
7. Booker T vs Scott Steiner 
8. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash
9. DDP vs Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan vs Sting

WCW Nitro (7/8/96)
10. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Dean Malenko

TNA Sacrifice (4/27/14)
11. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
12. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
13. Kurt Angle & Willow vs EC3 & Rockstar Spud
14. Sanada vs Tigre Uno
15. Gunner vs James Storm
16. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
17. Bully Ray vs Bobby Roode
18. Eric Young vs Magnus

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/1/14)
19. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
20. Gunner vs Bobby Roode
21. James Storm vs Willow
22. Bro-Mans & Zema Ion vs The Wolves & Sanada
23. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode

WWE NXT (5/1/14)
24. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas
25. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
26. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
27. Natalya vs Layla
28. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley
29. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay 

-----5/2-----

WWE SmackDown (5/2/14)
30. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos 
31. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
32. Rusev vs R-Truth
33. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
34. Big E vs Titus O'Neil 
35. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel

-----5/4-----

WWE Extreme Rules (5/4/14)
36. El Torito vs Hornswaggle 
37. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
38. Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
39. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E
40. The Shieldvs Evolution
41. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 
42. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
43. Daniel Bryan vs Kane 

-----5/5-----

WWE RAW (5/5/14)
44. *US Title 20 Man Battle Royal
45. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
46. Ryback vs Cody Rhodes 
47. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
48. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
49. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E 
50. The Shield vs The Wyatts

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXXI (8/6/95)
51. Sting & Road Warrior Hawk vs Meng & Kurasawa
52. DDP vs Alex Wright 
53. Renegade vs Paul Orndorff 
54. Harlem Heat & Sister Sherri vs Bunkhouse Buck, Dick Slater & Col Robert Parker
55. Vader vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair 

-----5/6-----

WWE Main Event (5/6/14)
56. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
57. Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls & Natalya
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel

-----5/7-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXX (1/25/95)
59. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B Badd
60. Alex Wright vs Bobby Eaton
61. Harlem Heat vs Stars & Stripes
62. Sting vs Avalanche
63. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs Kevin Sullivan & The Butcher

-----5/8-----

WWF Invasion (2001)
64. Jeff Hardy vs Rob Van Dam

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/8/14)
65. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne
66. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
67. Knux vs Kazarian 
68. Magnus vs Willow

-----5/9-----

WWE SmackDown (5/9/14)
69. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus
70. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs RVD & Big E
71. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
72. Santino & Emma vs Fandango & Layla
73. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
74. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
75. Seth Rollins vs Bootista 
76. The Usos & John Cena vs The Wyatts

WWE NXT (5/8/14)
77. Charlotte vs Emma
78. Kalisto & El Local vs. The Legionnaires
79. Camacho vs Captain Comic
80. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
81. *20 Man Battle Royal

-----5/10-----

CHIKARA Engulfed in a Fever Of Spite (5/14/11)
82. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams 
83. Tim Donst vs Kamikaze Kid
84. Grizzly Redwood vs Daizee Haize
85. Will O The Wisp II vs Ophidian 
86. Tursas vs UltraMantis Black
87. Delirious vs Hallowicked 
88. Icarus & Johnny Gargano vs Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush
89. Jakob Hammermeier vs Eddie Kingston
90. Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald vs. The Colony

-----5/12-----

WWE RAW (5/12/14)
91. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
92. Alicia Fox vs Paige
93. The Wyatts vs The Usos & John Cena
94. Natalya vs Brie Bella
95. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
96. Ryback vs Sheamus
97. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes
99. Roman Reigns vs Bootista

-----5/14-----

WWF SmackDown (4/12/01)
100. Albert vs Spike Dudley
101. Chyna vs Ivory
102. Angle, Regal, Edge & Christian vs Benoit & Jericho
103. Rhyno vs Hardcore Holly
104. Kane & Undertaker vs Kaentai & Big Show
105. Val Venis vs Test
106. Jeff Hardy vs Triple H

WWE RAW (4/8/13)
107. Daniel Bryan vs Big E
108. Wade Barrett vs The Miz
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Swagger & Zeb Colter
110. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
111. Santino, R-Truth & Zack Ryder vs 3MB
112. Sheamus vs Randy Orton
113. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
114. Tons Of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs Sandow, Cody Rhodes & The Bella's
115. John Cena vs Mark Henry

-----5/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
116. Willow vs Bram & Magnus
117. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky
118. Kazarian vs Crazy Steve 
119. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
120. Sanada vs Zema-Ion vs Tigre Uno
121. Eric Young vs MVP

-----5/16-----

WWE SmackDown
122. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
123. El Torito vs Heath Slater
124. Nikki Bella vs Natalya
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista
126. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
127. Santino Marella vs Damien Sandow
128. Cesaro vs R-Truth
129. John Cena vs Erick Rowan

-----5/19-----

WWE RAW (4/19/14)
130. Cesaro vs Sheamus
131. Ryback vs Big E
132. Heath Slater vs Rusev
133. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
134. Bootista vs Seth Rollins
135. Paige vs Alicia Fox
136. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
137. Luke Harper vs John Cena

-----5/20-----

EVOLVE 29 (5/9/14)
138. JT Dunn vs Blake Edward Belakus
139. Bravado Brothers vs Ethan Page & Alexander
140. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann 
141. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano 
142. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst 
143. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
144. Uhaa Nation & AR Fox vs Tony Nese & Trent Baretta 

WWE Main Event (5/20/14)
145. Damien Sandow vs R-Truth
146. Naomi vs Aksana 

-----5/21-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions II (6/8/88)
147. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
148. The Fantastics vs The Sheepherders 
149. Jimmy & Ronnie Garvin vs Mike Rotunda & Rick Steiner
150. Nikita Koloff vs Al Perez 
151. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Sting & Dusty Rhodes

-----5/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/22/14)
152. Angelina Love vs Brittany
153. Austin Aries vs MVP
154. Willow vs Magnus
155. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

WWE NXT (5/22/14)
156. Big E vs Bo Dallas
157. Tamina vs Paige
158. Camacho vs Adam Rose 
159. Sasha Banks vs Natalya
160. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins

-----5/23-----

WWE SmackDown (5/23/14)
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
162. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella & Eva Marie
163. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
164. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
165. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper

WWE No Way Out (2008)
166. CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero 
167. The Undertaker vs Viscera vs Finlay vs Bootista vs Khali vs MVP
168. Ric Flair vs Mr Kennedy
169. Edge vs Rey Mysterio
170. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
171. Triple H vs Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Umaga

-----5/25-----

WWF Wrestlemania VIII (1992)
172. Shawn Michaels vs El Matador
173. Undertaker vs Jake The Snake Roberts
174. Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper
175. Big Bossman, Virgil, Sgt Slaughter & Jim Duggan vs The Nasty Boys, The Mountie & Repo Man
176. Randy Savage vs Ric Flair
177. Tatanka vs The Model Rick Martel
178. The Natural Disasters vs Money Inc
179. Owen Hart vs Skinner
180. Hulk Hogan vs Sid Justice

-----5/26-----

WWE RAW (5/26/14)
181. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
182. Eva Marie vs Summer Rae
183. Drew McIntyre vs El Torito
184. Zack Ryder vs Rusev
185. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Randy Orton & Bootista
186. Randy Orton & Bootista vs Goldust 
187. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
188. Alicia Fox vs Emma
189. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
190. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio

-----5/27-----

WWE Great American Bash (7/20/08)
191. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder vs John Morrison & The Miz vs Jesse & Festus vs Finlay & Hornswaggle 
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Matt Hardy 
193. Tommy Dreamer vs Mark Henry 
194. Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels 
195. Michelle McCool vs Natalya 
196. CM Punk vs Bootista 
197. JBL vs John Cena 
198. Triple H vs Edge 

-----5/28-----

WWE Judgement Day (5/22/05)
199. MNM vs Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly
200. Carlito vs Big Show
201. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero
202. Kurt Angle vs Booker T
203. Heidenreich vs Orlando Jordan
204. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
205. JBL vs John Cena 

-----5/29-----

WWE NXT Takeover (5/29/14)
206. Adam Rose vs Camacho
207. Kalisto & El Local vs The Ascension
208. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn
209. Charlotte vs Natalya
210. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/29/14)
211. Bram vs Tigre Uno
212. Mr Anderson & Gunner vs BroMans
213. MVP, Bobby Lashley & Kenny King vs Austin Aries & The Wolves 
214. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Brittany 
215. Eric Young vs Bully Ray

WWF RAW (10/7/02)
216. TLC 4

-----5/30-----

WWE WrestleMania 23 (2007)
217. MITB: Mr. Kennedy, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Finlay, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Jeff Hardy & Edge
218. Kane vs Great Khali 
219. Chris Benoit vs MVP
220. Undertaker vs Batista 
221. ECW Originals vs The New Breed
222. Bobby Lashley vs Umaga
223. Melina vs Ashley 
224. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (5/30/14) 
225. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
226. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
227. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
228. El Torito vs Jinder Mahal
229. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
230. Big E vs Titus O'Neil
231. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
232. Bray Wyatt vs Jey Uso





Spoiler: June



-----6/1-----

WWE Payback (6/1/14)
1. Hornswaggle vs El Torito (Hair vs Mask)
2. Cesaro vs Sheamus
3. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
4. Rusev vs Big E
5. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
6. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
7. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
8. Alicia Fox vs Paige 
9. The Shield vs Evolution (No Holds Barred)

-----6/2-----

WWE RAW (6/2/14)
10. Bad News Barrett & Cesaro vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
11. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
12. Kane vs John Cena
13. 3MB vs El Torito & Los Matadores
14. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
15. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
16. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
17. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
18. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Sin Cara 
19. Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns

-----6/3-----

WWE Money In The Bank (7/4/13)
20. MITB: Real Americans, Rhodes Scholars, Wade Barrett, Fandango & Dean Ambrose
21. Curtis Axel vs The Miz
22. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
23. Ryback vs Chris Jericho
24. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
25. Mark Henry vs John Cena 
26. MITB: CM Punk, RVD, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian 

WWF In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies (4/28/96)
27. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Jake The Snake & Ahmed Johnson
28. Ultimate Warrior vs Goldust
29. Vader vs Razor Ramon
30. The Bodydonnas vs The Godwinns
31. Diesel vs Shawn Michaels

-----6/4-----

WWF In Your House 9: International Incident (7/21/96)
32. The Bodydonnas vs The Smoking Gunns
33. Mankind vs Henry Godwinn
34. Steve Austin vs Marc Mero
35. The Undertaker vs Goldust
36. Vader, Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Sid Vicious, Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson

WWF The Big Event (8/28/86)
37. The Killer Bees vs Jimmy Jack & Hoss Funk
38. The Magnificent Muraco vs Haku
39. Ted Arcidi vs Tony Garea
40. Junkyard Dog vs Adrian Adonis
41. Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy & Big John Stud vs Lou Albano & The Machines
42. Ricky Steamboat vs Jake The Snake Roberts
43. Billy Jack Haynes vs Hercules 
44. The Fabulous Rougeaus vs The Dream Team
45. Harley Race vs Pedro Morales
46. Paul Orndorff vs Hulk Hogan

-----6/5-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/5/14)
47. Willow vs Bram
48. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
49. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe
50. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne 
51. Austin Aries, Bully Ray, Eric Young & Samoa Joe vs Bobby Lashley, EC3, Kenny King & MVP

-----6/6-----

WWE SmackDown (6/6/14)
52. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
53. The Usos vs Rybaxel
54. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
55. Bad News Barrett vs Cesaro vs RVD
56. Natalya vs Alicia Fox 
57. Bo Dallas vs Santino Marella 
58. Big Show vs Randy Orton

WCCW TV (12/15/82)
59. Brian Adias vs Killer Tim Brooks
60. Bugsy McGraw & Al Madril vs Checkmate & Magic Dragon
61. Kabuki vs David Von Erich

-----6/9-----

WWE RAW (6/9/14)
61. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
62. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
63. Rybaxel vs Goldust & R-Truth
64. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow
65. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
66. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
67. Paige vs Alicia Fox
68. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
69. Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs The Wyatts

-----6/11-----

AJPW 
70. Steve Williams vs Kenta Kobashi (9/3/93)
71. Kenta Kobashi vs Stan Hansen (8/15/93)

-----6/12-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/12/14)
72. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young
73. Knox vs Robbie E
74. Eric Young vs Kenny King
75. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
76. MVP vs Eric Young 

-----6/13-----

WWE Money In The Bank (2011)
77. MITB: Daniel Bryan, Kane, Sin Cara, Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater 
78. Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella
79. Mark Henry vs Big Show
80. MITB: Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston, Alex Riley, R-Truth, Rey Mysterio, The Miz, Evan Bourne & Jack Swagger 
81. Christian vs Randy Orton
82. CM Punk vs John Cena

WWE SmackDown (6/13/14)
83. Roman Reigns vs Bad News Barrett
84. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso
85. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
86. Cesaro vs Sheamus
87. Adam Rose vs Fandango
88. Big E vs Jack Swagger
89. Alicia Fox vs Aksana
90. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose

-----6/14-----

WWF Royal Rumble (2000)
91. Tazz vs Kurt Angle
92. Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz 
93. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
94. New Age Outlaws vs The Acolytes
95. Triple H vs Cactus Jack
96. *2000 Royal Rumble Match

-----6/15-----

TNA Slammiversary (6/15/14)
97. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Tigre Uno vs Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik 
98. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
99. Magnus vs Willow
100. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
101. Marshall & Ross Von Erich vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z
102. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim
103. EC3 vs Bully Ray
104. Mr Anderson vs James Storm
105. Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries

-----6/16-----

WWE RAW (6/16/14)
106. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
107. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
108. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt 
109. Rusev vs Heath Slater
110. Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs Fandango & Layla
111. Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal
112. Paige vs Cameron
113. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Stardust
114. John Cena vs Kane

-----6/18-----

PWG Mystery Vortex II (3/28/14)
115. Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
116. Joey Ryan, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters
117. Roderick Strong vs Anthony Nese
118. Unbreakable FN Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
119. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa 
120. Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano
121. Young Bucks vs Best Friends
122. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae 

-----6/19-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/19/14)
123. Eric Young vs Kenny King
124. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Austin Aries & Samoa Joe
125. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
126. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

-----6/20-----

WWE SmackDown (6/20/14)
127. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
128. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
129. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
130. Kane vs Dean Ambrose
131. Big E vs Jack Swagger
132. Bo Dallas vs Fandango
133. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton 

-----6/21-----

ROH War Of The Worlds (5/17/14)
134. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs The Forever Hooligans & Takkaki Wanatabe
135. The Decade vs Gedo & Jado
136. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA
137. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes 
138. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen
139. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett 
140. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
141. Adam Cole vs Jushin Liger
142. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin vs Kazuchika Okada

-----6/22-----

CZW Prelude To Violence (5/31/14)
143. Sozio vs Nate Wings
144. Drew Gulak vs Aaron Williams
146. Greg Excellent vs BJ Whitmer
147. Kimber Lee & Lufisto vs Killer Death Machines
148. Caleb Konley vs Shane Strickland
149. Los Ben Dejos vs The Juicy Product
150. Biff Busick vs Danny Havoc 
151. AR Fox & Rich Swanvs Oi4K
152. DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis 

-----6/23-----

WWE RAW (6/23/14)
153. Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso
154. Jey Uso vs Erick Rowan
155. Naomi vs Alicia Fox
156. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
157. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
158. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
159. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
160. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
161. Big E vs Damien Sandow
162. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton

-----6/24-----

WWE Rebellion (10/26/02)
163. Booker T vs Matt Hardy
164. Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson vs John Cena & Dawn Marie
165. Funaki vs Crash
166. Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio vs Tajiri
167. D-Von Dudley & Ron Simmons vs Val Venis & Chuck Palumbo
168. Rikishi vs A-Train
169. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Los Guerreros 
170. Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman vs Edge

-----6/26-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/26/14)
171. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs Beautiful People
172. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Manik vs Dj Z 
173. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
174. Bram & Magnus vs Abyss & Willow 

-----6/27-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/14)
175. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
176. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
177. Paige vs Cameron
178. Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler & Rob Van Dam
179. Rusev vs Sin Cara
180. Roman Reigns vs Kane

-----6/28-----

WWE NXT (6/19/14)
181. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
182. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
183. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler
184. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto
185. Tyson Kidd & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension

-----6/29-----

WWE Money In The Bank (6/29/14)
186. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
187. Paige vs Naomi
188. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
189. MITB: Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam & Jack Swagger
190. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
191. Rusev vs Big E
192. Layla vs Summer Rae
193. MITB: John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Alberto Del Rio, Kane, Cesaro, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton & Orange Fanta

-----6/30-----

WWE RAW (6/30/14)
194. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
195. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos
196. Nikki Bella vs The Funkadactyls
197. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston 
198. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
200. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
201. Paige vs AJ Lee
202. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

WWE NXT (6/26/14)
203. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
204. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods
205. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae
206. Collin Cassidy vs Sawyer Fulton
207. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam





Spoiler: July



-----7/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/3/14)
1. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bromans
2. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King
3. EC3 vs Bully Ray
4. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
5. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young

-----7/4-----

WWE SmackDown (7/4/15)
6. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
7. Bo Dallas vs Diego
8. Big E vs Cesaro
9. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
10. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton

-----7/5-----

WWF Judgement Day (2001)
11. William Regal vs Rikishi
12. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit 
13. Rhyno vs Test vs Big Show
14. Chyna vs Lita
15. Kane vs Triple H
16. Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit vs Edge & Christian vs APA vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs Dudley Boyz vs X-Factor vs The Hardy Boyz
17. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

-----7/6-----

WWF King Of The Ring (2001)
18. Kurt Angle vs Christian
19. Edge vs Rhyno
20. Dudley Boyz vs Kane & Spike Dudley
21. Edge vs Kurt Angle
22. Jeff Hardy vs X-Pac
23. Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle
24. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho

-----7/7-----

WWE RAW (7/7/14)
25. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs The Usos
26. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
27. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam
28. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose
29. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
30. Sheamus vs Damien Sandow
31. Chris Jericho vs The Miz
32. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls 
33. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro
34. Bo Dallas vs El Torito
35. John Cena vs Seth Rollins

-----7/8-----

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (5/10/85)
36. Ricky Steamboat & The US Express vs Nikolai Volkoff, Iron Sheik & George Steele 
37. Hulk Hogan vs Bob Orton
38. Wendi Richter vs Fabulous Moolah
39. Junkyard Dog vs Pete Doherty 

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (10/3/85)
40. Hulk Hogan vs Nikolai Volkoff 
41. Uncle Elmer vs Johnny Valiant
42. Paul Orndorff vs Roddy Piper 
43. Andre The Giant & Tony Atlas vs King Kong Bundy & Big John Studd
44. The Dream Team vs Larry Poffo & Tony Garea

-----7/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/10/14)
45. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
46. Austin Aries vs Sanada
47. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne vs Brittany
48. 20 Man Battle Royal (Jeff Hardy)

WWE NXT (7/10/14)
49. Summer Rae vs Bayley
50. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
51. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
52. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn

-----7/11-----

WWE SmackDown (7/11/14)
53. AJ Lee vs Cameron
54. Adam Rose vs Fandango
55. The Usos vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
56. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
57. Layla vs Summer Rae
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel
59. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito
60. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----7/12-----

WWE ECW (S1E5)
61. The Miz vs Finlay
62. Armando Estrada vs Braden Walker
63. Evan Bourne vs Nunzio
64. Mark Henry vs Tommy Dreamer

-----7/13-----

WWF No Way Out (2/27/00)
65. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
66. Dudley Boyz vs New Age Outlaws
68. Mark Henry vs Viscera
69. Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
70. Tazz vs Big Bossman
71. X-Pac vs Kane 
72. Too Cool vs The Radicalz 
73. Big Show vs The Rock
74. Triple H vs Cactus Jack

-----7/14-----

WWE RAW (7/14/14)
75. The Miz vs Sheamus
76. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
77. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
78. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella
79. Big E vs Cesaro
80. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
81. Bo Dallas vs Great Khali
82. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----7/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/17/14)
83. EC3 & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Bully Ray
84. Austin Aries vs Crazy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Dj Z vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno 
85. Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs MVP & Kenny King
86. Brittany vs Madison Rayne
87. Jeff Hardy vs Bobby Lashley

WWE NXT (7/17/14)
88. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
89. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
90. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
91. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
92. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd

-----7/18-----

WWE SmackDown (7/18/14)
93. Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz & Fandango
94. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
96. Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie
97. AJ Lee & Paige vs Summer Rae & Layla
98. Dean Ambrose vs Kane

ROH Final Battle (12/17/05)
99. Jimmy Rave vs Milano Collection AT
100. Colt Cabana vs Azrieal 
101. Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli
102. Alex Shelley vs Steve Corino
103. Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer
104. Rickey Reyes vs Davey Andrews
105. Generation Next vs Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro
106. Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji
107. KENTA vs Low Ki

-----7/20-----

WWE Battleground (10/6/13)
108. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
110. Real Americans vs Santino & Khali
111. Curtis Axel vs R-Truth
112. AJ Lee vs Brie Bella
113. Rhodes Brothers vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins 
114. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston
115. CM Punk vs Ryback
116. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

WWE Battleground (7/20/14)
117. Adam Rose vs Fandango
118. Cameron vs Naomi
119. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. AJ Lee vs Paige
121. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
122. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
123. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
124. *19 Man Battle Royal (The Miz/Dolph Ziggler)
125. Roman Reigns vs Kane vs John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----7/21-----

***WWE Superstars (In Audience 7/21/14)**
126. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
127. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio

***WWE RAW (In Audience (7/21/14)**
128. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane
129. Cameron, Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes & Eva Maria vs Nikki Bella
130. Bo Dallas vs Damien Sandow
131. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
132. Paige & AJ Lee vs Emma & Natalya
133. Zack Ryder vs Fandango
134. Rybaxel vs Big E & Kofi Kingston
135. Rusev vs Great Khali
136. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose
137. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane (Dark Match)

-----7/22-----

WCW Souled Out 2000
138. Billy Kidman vs Dean Malenko
139. Vampiro vs David Flair & Crowbar
140. Big Vito & Johnny The Bull vs The Harris Brothers
141. Oklahoma vs Madusa 
142. Brian Knobs vs Fit Finlay vs Meng vs Norman Smiley
143. Billy Kidman vs Perry Saturn
144. Booker T vs Stevie Ray
145. Tank Abbott vs Jerry Flynn
146. Buff Bagwell vs DDP
147. The Wall vs Billy Kidman
148. Kevin Nash vs Terry Funk
149. Chris Benoit vs Sid Vicious

-----7/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/24/14)
150. Bobby Roode vs MVP
151. Low Ki vs DJ Z
152. Bram & Magnus vs Mr Anderson & Gunner
153. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
154. The Great Muta vs Robbie E
155. EC3, Rhino & Rockstar Spud vs Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer

WWE NXT (7/24/14)
156. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Aaron a Solo
157. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
158. Charlotte vs Summer Rae
159. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains 
160. Adrian Neville vs Rusev

-----7/25-----

WWE SmackDown (7/25/14)
161. The Usos vs Rybaxel
162. Bo Dallas vs Dolph Ziggler
163. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
164. Paige vs Naomi
165. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
166. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio

-----7/26-----

WWE Backlash (2004)
167. Shelton Benjamin vs Ric Flair
168. Tajiri vs Jonathan Coachman
169. Chris Jericho vs Christian & Trish Stratus
170. Victoria vs Lita
171. Randy Orton vs Cactus Jack
172. Rosey & The Hurricane vs La Resistance 
173. Edge vs Kane
174. Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H

-----7/28-----

WWE RAW (7/28/14)
175. John Cena vs Cesaro
176. The Usos & Dolph Ziggler vs Rybaxel & The Miz
177. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
178. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
179. Diego vs Fandango 
180. Natalya & Naomi vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
181. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho

-----7/31-----

TNA Destination X (7/31/14)
182. The Wolves vs Hardy Boyz 
183. Low Ki vs DJ Z vs Manik
184. Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazy Steve
185. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno
186. Lashley vs Austin Aries





Spoiler: AUGUST



-----8/1-----

WWE SmackDown (8/1/14)
1. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
2. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
3. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes
4. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
5. Diego vs Fandango
6. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
7. Chris Jericho vs Erick Rowan

-----8/4-----

WWE RAW (8/4/14)
8. Roman Reigns vs Kane
9. Mark Henry vs Damien Sandow
10. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio
11. Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara
12. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro 
13. Stardust & Goldust vs Rybaxel
14. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
15. Diego vs Fandango
16. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
17. Heath Slater vs Seth Rollins

-----8/6-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 1)
18. Bad Luck Fale vs Tomohiro Ishii
19. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows
20. Hirotoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson
21. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata 
22. Toru Yano vs Minoru Suzuki 
23. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito 
24. Hirooki Goto vs Togi Makabe 
25. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma 
26. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
27. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles 

-----8/7-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 2)
28. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii
29. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale 
30. Hirooki Goto vs Yujiro Takahashi 
31. Tetsuya Naito vs Lance Archer 
32. Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma 
33. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
34. Toru Yano vs AJ Styles 
35. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirotoshi Tenzan 
36. Togi Makabe vs Karl Anderson 
37. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows 

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/7/14)
38. Bram vs Abyss
39. BroMans & Dj Z vs Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw
40. Al Snow, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D vs EC3, Rhino, Snitsky & Ezekial Jackson
41. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada

-----8/8-----

WWE SmackDown (8/8/14)
42. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Rybaxel
43. Fake Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
44. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
45. Paige vs Natalya 
46. Rusev vs Big E 
47. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton 

-----8/9-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 3)
48. Kota Ibushi vs Karl Anderson
49. Yujiro Takahashi vs Shelton Benjamin
50. Tomohiro Ishii vs Prince Devitt
51. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki
52. Yuji Nagata vs Tetsuya Naito
53. Kazuchika Okada vs Lance Archer
54. Toru Yano vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
55. Satoshi Kojima vs Hirooki Goto
56. Togi Makabe vs Katsuyori Shibata 
57. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Boy Smith Jr

-----8/11-----

WWE RAW (8/11/14)
58. Roman Reigns vs Rybaxel
59. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
60. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
61. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
62. Heath Slater vs Dolph Ziggler
63. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----8/12-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 4)
64. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale
65. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith
66. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki 
67. Hirooki Goto vs Toru Yano
68. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma
69. Togi Makabe vs Lance Archer
70. Yuji Nagata vs Shinsuke Nakamura
71. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
72. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson
73. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata 

-----8/14-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/14/14)
74. Low Ki vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik vs DJ Z vs Homocide vs Tigre Uno
75. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
76. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky vs Taryn Terrell
77. Kenny King, Lashley & MVP vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young
78. Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz 

-----8/15-----

WWE SmackDown (8/15/14)
79. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
80. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
81. Mark Henry vs Luke Harper
82. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
83. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
84. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas 
85. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/17-----

WWE SummerSlam (8/17/14)
86. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
87. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
88. Paige vs AJ Lee
89. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
90. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
91. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
92. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella
93. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton 
94. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena 

-----8/18-----

WWE RAW (8/18/14)
95. Big Show & Mark Henry vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
96. Natalya vs Paige
97. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
99. Roman Reigns, Sheamus & Rob Van Dam vs Rybaxel & Randy Orton 
100. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
101. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose

-----8/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/20/14)
102. Bram vs Abyss
103. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
104. Mr Anderson vs Sam Shaw 
105. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
106. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Gunner vs James Storm vs Magnus

-----8/21-----

107. AJ Styles vs Chris Candido (TNA 1/7/05) 
108. A.M.i.L. vs Mo Sextyn & Julio Deniro (NWA Cyberspace 2005)
109. CM Punk vs Brent Albright (OVW 11/16/05)

WWE NXT (8/21/14)
110. The Vaudevillians vs Enzo Amore & Collin Cassady
111. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
112. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
113. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler
114. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Sami Zayn & Adam Rose 

-----8/22-----

WWE SmackDown (8/22/14)
115. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
116. Rusev vs Sin Cara
117. Rob Van Dam vs Randy Orton 
118. Natalya vs Paige
119. Stardust & Goldust vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/25-----

WWE Night Of The Champions (2012)
121. 16 Man Battle Royal
122. The Miz vs Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara vs Cody Rhodes
123. Team Hell No vs Kofi Kingston & R-Truth
124. Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton
126. Eve Torres vs Layla
127. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
128. CM Punk vs John Cena 

WWE RAW (8/25/14)
129. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
130. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
131. Paige vs Natalya 
132. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
133. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Mizdow
134. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane
135. Los Matadores vs Slater & Gator
136. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
137. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt 
138. John Cena, Mark Henry & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/27-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
139. Bobby Lashley vs Tommy Dreamer
140. Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell 
141. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Homicide, Manik, & DJ Z
142. EC3 vs Rhino
143. Sanada vs Austin Aries 
144. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz

-----8/29-----

145. Puma King vs Rey Cometa (CMLL - 79th Anniversary Show)

SHIMMER Volume 42 (10/1/11)
146. Mercedes Martinez vs Leva Bates
147. Mena Libra & Melanie Cruz vs Hailey Hatred & Kalamity 
148. Tomoka Nakagawa vs MsChif vs Kellie Skater vs LuFisto
149. Yumi Ohka vs Courtney Rush
150. Portia Perez vs Davina Rose
151. Neveah & Sassy Stephie vs Pretty Bitchin
152. Cheerleader Melissa vs Christina Von Eerie 
153. Mia Yim vs Jessie McKay vs Athena
154. Nicole Matthews vs Serena Deeb
155. Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara vs The Knight Dynasty 
156. Kana vs Sara Del Rey
157. Madison Eagles vs Hiroyo Matsumoto 

WWE SmackDown 
158. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt
159. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
160. Paige vs Emma 
161. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
162. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
163. Sheamus vs Damien Mizdow 
164. Mark Henry, Roman Reigns & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/30-----

165. Viking vs Sexxxy Eddy (MCW - 2007) 
166. Thumbtack Jack vs Jon Moxley (CZW - TOD VIII)





Spoiler: September



-----9/1-----

WWE RAW (9/1/14)
1. Cesaro & Miz vs Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
2. Summer Rae, Layla & Naomi vs Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes & Cameron
3. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
4. Jack Swagger vs Curtis Axel 
5. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
6. Rusev vs Zack Ryder 
7. Goldust vs Jimmy Uso
8. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton, Seth Rollins & Kane

-----9/2-----

WCW New Blood Rising (2000)
9. 3-Count vs The Jung Dragons
10. Great Muta vs Ernest Miller
11. Buff Bagwell vs Kanyon
12. Kronik vs The Perfect Event vs Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Hare vs Misfits In Action
13. Shane Douglas vs Billy Kidman
14. Major Gunns vs Ms Hancock
15. Sting vs The Demon
16. Mike Awesome vs Lance Storm
17. Vampiro & Great Muta vs Kronik
18. Kevin Nash vs Goldberg vs Scott Steiner
19. Booker T vs Jeff Jarrett 

WWE Main Event (9/2/14)
20. Damien Mizdow vs Dolph Ziggler
21. Layla & Summer Rae vs Natalya & Rosa Mendes
22. Stardust & Goldust vs Los Matadores 

-----9/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/3/14)
23. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell 
24. Bram & Magnus vs Sam Shaw & Gunner
25. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young
26. Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs Manik vs Low Ki vs Crazzy Steve vs DJ Z
27. Rhino vs Rockstar Spud
28. Lashley vs Samoa Joe

WWE Night Of The Champions 2010
29. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
30. Big Show vs CM Punk
31. Daniel Bryan vs The Miz
32. Michelle McCool vs Melina
33. Kane vs The Undertaker
34. Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre vs Evan Bourne & Mark Henry vs Hart Dynasty vs The Usos vs Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov 
35. Wade Barrett vs Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Edge vs Chris Jericho vs Sheamus

-----9/4-----

WWF King Of The Ring (6/28/98)
36. Headbangers vs Kaientai 
37. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
38. The Rock vs Dan Severn
39. Too Much vs Al Snow & Head
40. X-Pac vs Owen Hart
41. New Age Outlaws vs The New Midnight Express
42. Ken Shamrock vs The Rock
43. The Undertaker vs Mankind
44. Kane vs Steve Austin

WWE NXT (9/4/14)
45. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss
46. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger
47. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
48. Sami Zayn vs Marcus Louis
49. Adrian Neville vs CJ Parker
50. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs The Vaudevillians

WWE Superstars (9/4/14)
51. Alicia Fox vs Emma
52. Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel

-----9/5-----

WWE SummerSlam (8/21/05)
53. Chris Benoit vs Orlando Jordan
54. Edge vs Matt Hardy
55. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
56. Kurt Angle vs Eugene
57. Randy Orton vs The Undertaker
58. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
59. Batista vs JBL
60. Hulk Hogan vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (9/5/14)
61. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
62. Jimmy Uso vs Heath Slater
63. Paige vs Brie Bella
64. Bo Dallas vs Zack Ryder
65. Chris Jericho, John Cena, Roman Reigns, Mark Henry & Big Show vs Kane, Seth Rollins & The Wyatt Family

-----9/6-----

WWE Night Of The Champions (7/26/09)
66. Chris Jericho & Big Show vs The Legacy
67. Christian vs Tommy Dreamer
68. Kofi Kingston vs MVP vs Primo vs The Miz vs Carlito vs Jack Swagger
69. Michelle McCool vs Melina
70. Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Triple H
71. Mickie James vs Maryse
72. Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler
73. Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk

WWE Extreme Rules (4/25/10)
74. The Hart Dynasty vs Sho-Miz vs John Morrison & R-Truth vs MVP & Mark Henry 
75. CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
76. JTG vs Shad Gaspard
77. Jack Swagger vs Randy Orton
78. Sheamus vs Triple H
79. Beth Phoenix vs Triple H
80. Edge vs Chris Jericho
81. John Cena vs Batista

-----9/7-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/20/11)
82. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
83. Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Drew McIntyre vs Big Show vs Wade Barrett
84. Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel vs Vladimir Kozlov & Santino Marella
85. The Miz vs Jerry Lawler
86. John Cena vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Sheamus vs R-Truth vs Randy Orton

PWG Eleven (2014)
87. Tomasso Ciampa vs Rocky Romero
88. ACH vs Cedric Alexander
89. Best Friends vs Unbreakable Fn Shabangs 
90. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen
91. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick 
92. Roderick Strong vs Adam Cole 
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero
94. Worlds Cutest Tag Team vs Young Bucks

-----9/8-----

WWE RAW (9/8/14)
95. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
96. AJ Lee & Paige vs Natalya & Rosa Mendes
97. Seth Rollins vs Sheamus
98. Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze
99. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores
100. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
101. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

WCW Nitro (4/15/96)
102. Hulk Hogan vs Arn Anderson & Kevin Sullivan 
103. The Nasty Boys vs Public Enemy
104. Randy Savage vs Earl Robert Eaton
105. Lex Luger & Sting vs Ric Flair & The Giant

-----9/9-----

WCW Nitro (4/22/96)
106. American Males vs Public Enemy
107. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
108. Jim Duggan vs Meng
109. Lex Luger & Sting vs Ric Flair & The Giant

WWE Main Event (9/9/14)
110. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
111. Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
112. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
113. The Ascension vs Los Matadores

-----9/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/10/14)
114. Chris Melendez vs Dj Z
115. Eric Young, Bobby Roode & Samoa Joe vs MVP, Lashley & King
116. Bromans & Velvet Sky vs The Menagerie 
117. EC3 vs Rhino
118. James Storm & Sanada vs Austin Aries & Tajiri
119. Hardy Boyz vs Team 3D vs The Wolves

-----9/11-----

WWF Insurrextion (5/6/00)
120. Too Cool vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn
121. Kane vs Bull Buchanan
122. Road Dogg vs Bradshaw
123. The Kat vs Terri Runnels
124. Big Show & Rikishi vs The Dudley Boyz
125. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
126. Brittish Bulldog vs Crash Holly
127. Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
128. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho
129. The Rock vs Shane McMahon & Triple H

WWE NXT Takeover II (9/11/14)
130. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension
131. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker
132. Enzo Amore vs Sylvestor Lefort
133. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley
134. Charlotte vs Bailey
135. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd

-----9/12-----

WWE SmackDown (9/12/14)
136. Mark Henry, The Usos & Big Show vs Dust Brothers, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
137. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel
138. Paige vs Summer Rae
139. Mark Henry vs Rusev
140. Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Mizdow
141. Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins 

-----9/13-----

ECW Anarchy Rulez (1999)
142. Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn
143. Jazz vs Tom Marquez
144. Nova & Chris Chetti vs Simon Diamond & Tony Devito
145. Tajiri vs Super Crazy vs Little Guido
146. Justin Credible vs Sabu
147. Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka 
148. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Rhino
149. Rob Van Dam vs Balls Mahoney

-----9/15-----

WWE RAW (9/15/14)
150. Chris Jericho vs Kane
151. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas 
152. Paige & Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee & Brie Bella
153. Big Show vs Bray Wyatt
154. The Usos & Sheamus vs Dust Brothers & Cesaro
155. Naomi vs Cameron
156. Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Mizdow
157. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins

-----9/16-----

WWE Main Event (9/16/14)
158. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth
159. Brie Bella vs Cameron
160. Seth Rollins vs Big E

-----9/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/17/14)
161. Knockouts #1 Contender Battle Royal
162. Chris Melendez vs Kenny King
163. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
164. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz
165. Bram vs Gunner
166. Lashley vs Bobby Roode

-----9/18-----

WWE NXT (9/18/14)
167. Charlotte vs Emma 
168. Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel
169. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker 
170. Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn 

WWF Survivor Series (1997)
171. New Age Outlaws vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers vs The New Blackjacks
172. The Truth Commission vs The Disciples Of Apocalypse 
173. Team Canada vs Team USA
174. Kane vs Mankind 
175. Road Warriors, Ahmed Johnson & Ken Shamrock vs The Nation Of Domination 
176. Steve Austin vs Owen Hart
177. Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart 

-----9/19-----

WWE SmackDown (9/19/14)
178. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
179. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Cesaro & Miz
180. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
181. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores & Big Show
182. Paige vs Nikki Bella
183. Bo Dallas vs Jack Swagger
184. Rusev vs Roman Reigns

-----9/20-----

AJPW (6/5/90)
185. Stan Hansen vs Dr Death Steve Williams 

-----9/21-----

WWE Night Of Champions (9/21/14)
186. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
187. Sheamus vs Cesaro
188. Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
189. Rusev vs Mark Henry
190. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
191. AJ Lee vs Paige vs Nikki Bella
192. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

-----9/22-----

WWE RAW (9/22/14)
193. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
194. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas
195. Natalya vs Summer Rae
196. Dean Ambrose vs Kane
197. Sheamus & The Usos vs Cesaro & Dust Brothers
198. Rusev vs Mark Henry
199. Adam Rose & The Bunny vs Slater Gator
200. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella
201. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----9/23-----

WWF Vengeance 2001
202. Scotty Too Hotty & Albert vs Christian & Test
203. Edge vs William Regal
204. Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy
205. Dudley Boyz vs Big Show & Kane
206. Undertaker vs Rob Van Dam
207. Trish Stratus vs Jacqueline 
208. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
209. Chris Jericho vs The Rock
210. Chris Jericho vs Steve Austin

-----9/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling NYC Gold Rush (9/24/14)
211. MVP vs Low Ki
212. Tajiri vs Robbie E
213. Austin Aries vs Knux
214. Mr Anderson vs Magnus 
215. Abyss vs Sam Shaw 
216. Austin Aries vs Abyss vs Anderson vs Tajiri vs MVP 

-----9/25-----

WWE NXT (9/25/14)
217. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley
218. Tyler Breeze vs Justin Gabriel
219. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss
220. Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis 
221. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension

-----9/26-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/6/99)
222. Mankind & The Rock vs Kane & Triple H
223. Jeff Jarrett vs Jacqueline
224. Christian & Edge vs Acolytes 
225. Big Show vs Val Venis
226. Brisco, Patterson & Test vs Mean Street Posse 
227. The Hollys vs Hardy Boyz
228. D-Lo vs Steve Blackman 
229. Ivory vs Tori
230. Triple H vs Billy Gunn

WWE SmackDown (9/26/14)
231. Dean Ambrose vs The Miz
232. Intercontinental #1 Contender Battle Royal
233. The Usos vs Dust Brothers
234. Layla & Summer Rae vs Rosa Mendes & Natalya
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
236. Big Show vs Rusev

-----9/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/13/99)
237. Luna vs Jeff Jarrett
238. D-Von Dudley vs Faarooq
239. Test vs Joey Abs
240. Chaz vs The Godfather
241. Chris Jericho vs Gotch Gracie
242. Kane vs Mankind vs Big Show vs The Rock vs Undertaker 
243. D-Lo Brown & Val Venis vs Steve Blackman & Mark Henry
244. Triple H vs Steve Austin

-----9/28-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/20/99)
245. Chris Jericho vs Billy Gunn
246. Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
247. Stephanie McMahon & Test vs Debra & Jeff Jarrett
248. Mankind & The Rock vs Mideon, Viscera & Big Show
249. Shawn Stasiak vs Steve Blackman
250. Hardcore Holly vs Big Bossman
251. Shane McMahon & Test vs Chyna & Triple H

-----9/29-----

WWE RAW (9/29/14)
252. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz vs Cesaro
253. Layla vs Rosa Mendes
254. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry
255. Brie Bella vs Cameron & Eva Marie
256. Slater Gator vs Los Matadores
257. Alicia Fox vs AJ Lee
258. Sheamus vs Damien Mizdow
259. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

-----9/30-----

WWE Main Event (9/30/14)
260. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
261. Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston
262. Brie Bella vs Layla & Summer Rae
263. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry

WWE SummerSlam (2009)
264. Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler
265. MVP vs Jack Swagger
266. Jeri-Show vs Cryme Tyme 
267. Kane vs Great Khali 
268. Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs The Legacy
269. Christian vs William Regal
270. Randy Orton vs John Cena
271. CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy





Spoiler: October



-----10/1-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/1/14)
1. Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries
2. EC3 vs Eric Young
3. Gail Kim vs Havoc
4. Manik vs Shark Boy
5. MVP vs Mr Anderson
6. Havok vs Gail Kim

-----10/2-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (10/27/91)
7. El Gigante, Sting & The Steiners vs Diamond Studd, Cactus Jack, Abdullah The Butcher & Vader
8. Big Josh & PN News vs The Creatures
9. Bobby Eaton vs Terrance Taylor
10. Johnny B Badd vs Jimmy Garvin
11. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
12. Bill Kazmaier vs Oz
13. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
14. Brian Pillman vs Richard Morton
15. The WCW Phantom vs Z-Man
16. The Enforcers vs The Patriots 
17. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons

WWF Wrestling Challenge (1990)
18. Rick Rude vs Sonny Blaze 

WCW Starrcade 3 (1993)
19. Rick Rude vs The Boss

------10/3-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (10/24/93)
20. Ice Train, Shockmaster & Charlie Norris vs Harlem Heat & The Equalizer
21. Paul Orndorff vs Ricky Steamboat
22. Lord Steven Regal vs Davey Boy Smith
23. Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Austin
24. The Nasty Boys vs 2 Cold Scorpio & Marcus Bagwell
25. Sting vs Sid Vicious
26. Rick Rude vs Ric Flair
27. Vader vs Cactus Jack

WWE SmackDown (10/3/14)
28. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Miz & Damien Mizdow 
29. Paige vs Naomi
30. The Usos vs Slater Gator
31. Cesaro vs R-Truth
32. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane 

-----10/6-----

WWE SmackDown (5/11/07)
33. Chris Benoit & Matt Hardy vs Finlay & MVP
34. Michelle McCool vs Jillian
35. Paul London vs Domino
36. Kane vs Dave Taylor
37. Undertaker vs Batista
38. Edge vs Undertaker 

WWE Superstars (10/2/14)
39. Kofi Kingston vs Sin Cara
40. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust

WWE RAW (10/6/14)
41. Cesaro & Dust Brothers vs Dolph Ziggler & The Usos
42. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry 
43. Brie Bella vs Summer Rae 
44. Jack Swagger vs Tyson Kidd
45. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
46. Paige & Alicia Fox vs Emma & AJ Lee
47. Miz vs Sheamus 
48. Kane & Randy Orton vs John Cena

-----10/7-----

WCW Slamboree (5/7/00)
49. Chris Candido vs The Artist
50. Terry Funk vs Norman Smiley
51. Shawn Stasiak vs Curt Hennig
52. Scott Steinter vs Captain Rection 
53. Mike Awesome vs Kanyon
54. Lex Luger vs Buff Bagwell
55. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
56. Sting vs Vampiro
57. Hulk Hogan vs Billy Kidman
58. Jeff Jarrett vs David Arquette vs DDP

-----10/8-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/8/14)
59. Angelina Love vs Taryn Terrell vs Madison Rayne 
60. James Storm & Sanada vs Tigre Uno & Low Ki
61. Samuel Shaw vs Bram
62. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King & MVP
63. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs Hardy Boyz

-----10/9-----

WWE NXT (10/9/14)
64. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
65. Hideo Itami vs Viktor
66. Vaudevillians vs Enzo Amore & Collin Cassady 
67. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch
68. Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn

-----10/10-----

WWE SmackDown (10/10/14)
69. Kane vs Adam Rose
70. AJ Lee vs Alicia Fox
71. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
72. Rusev vs Dolph Ziggler
73. Team Teddy Long vs Team John Lauronitus

-----10/11-----

ECW Living Dangerously (1998)
74. Jerry Lynn & Chris Chetti vs The FBI
75. Masato Tanaka vs Doug Furnas
76. Rob Van Dam vs 2 Cold Scorpio 
77. New Jack & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz vs The Hardcore Chair Swinging Freaks
78. Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible
79. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Taz
80. Sabu vs Sandman
81. Al Snow & Lance Storm vs Shane Douglas & Chris Candido

-----10/12-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (1995)
82. Johnny B Badd vs DDP
83. Randy Savage vs The Zodiac
84. Kurosawa vs Hawk
85. Sabu vs Mr. JL
86. Lex Luger vs Meng
87. Sting & Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman & Arn Anderson
88. Hogan vs Giant
89. Randy Savage vs Lex Luger
90. The Giant vs Hulk Hogan

-----10/13-----

WWE RAW (10/13/14)
91. John Cena & Dean Ambrose vs The Usos vs Dust Brothers
92. AJ Lee & Layla vs Paige & Alicia Fox
93. Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler
94. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
95. Rusev vs Big Show
96. The Miz vs Sheamus
97. Naomi, Natalya & Brie Bella vs Cameron, Summer Rae & Nikki Bella
98. Dean Ambrose vs John Cena

-----10/14-----

WWE Great American Bash (2007)
99. MVP vs Matt Hardy
100. Hornswaggle vs Jimmy Wang Yang vs Chavo Guerrero vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Jamie Noble
101. Carlito vs The Sandman
102. Candice Michelle vs Melina
103. Umaga vs Jeff Hardy
104. John Morrison vs CM Punk
105. Randy Orton vs Dusty Rhodes
106. Great Khali vs Kane vs Batista
107. John Cena vs Bobby Lashley

-----10/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/15/14)
108. Havok vs Madison Rayne 
109. Matt Hardy vs Magnus
110. Crazy Steve, Rebel & Knux vs Angelina Love, DJ Z & Jessie Godderz
111. Tryrus vs Shark Boy
112. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries

-----10/16-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (1997)
113. Yuji Nagata vs Ultimo Dragon
114. Chris Jericho vs Gedo
115. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
116. Alex Wright vs Steve McMichael
117. Jacqueline vs Disco Inferno 
118. Curt Hennig vs Ric Flair
119. Lex Luger vs Scott Hall
120. Randy Savage vs DDP
121. Roddy Piper vs Hollywood Hogan

WWE NXT (10/16/14)
122. Baron Corbin vs Elias Sampson
123. Lucha Dragons vs Team Thick
124. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
125. Collin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis & Sylvester Lefort
126. Carmella vs Leva Bates 
127. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd

-----10/17-----

WWE SmackDown (10/17/14)
128. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
129. AJ Lee vs Layla
130. Sheamus & The Usos vs Dust Brothers & Miz
131. Nikki Bella vs Naomi
132. Dean Ambrose vs Kane

-----10/20-----

WWE RAW (10/20/14)
133. Damien Mizdow & Dust Brothers vs The Usos & Sheamus
134. Alicia Fox vs AJ Lee 
135. Rusev vs Big E
136. Brie Bella vs Summer Rae
137. Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
138. Kane, Randy Orton & Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & John Cena

-----10/21-----

WWE Main Event (10/21/14)
139. Tyson Kidd vs R-Truth
140. Big E vs Bo Dallas
141. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger

-----10/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/22/14)
142. The Hardy Boyz vs Bro Mans
143. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Sam Shaw & Gunner
144. Rebel vs Angelia Love
145. Bram vs Devon Dudley
146. MVP & Kenny King vs Mr Anderson & Chris Melendez 
147. EC3 & Tyrus vs Eric Young & Rockstar Spud

-----10/23-----

WWE NXT (10/23/14)
148. The Ascension vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
149. Tyler Breeze vs CJ Parker
150. The Vaudevillians vs Team Thick
151. Sasha Banks vs Bailey
152. Adrian Neville vs Titus O'Neil

-----10/24-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (1998)
153. Chris Jericho vs Raven
154. Wrath vs Meng
155. Disco Inferno vs Juventud Guerrero
156. Alex Wright vs Fit Finlay
157. Perry Saturn vs Lodi 
158. Billy Kidman vs Disco Inferno 
159. Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell vs The Giant & Scott Steiner
160. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
161. Scott Hall vs Kevin Nash
162. Bret Hart vs Sting
163. Hollywood Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior
164. Goldberg vs DDP

WWE SmackDown (10/24/14)
165. Damien Mizdow & The Miz vs Los Matadores
166. AJ Lee vs Alicia Fox
167. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
168. Nikki Bella, Summer Rae & Cameron vs Natalya, Naomi & Brie Bella
169. Bo Dallas & Dust Brothers vs The Usos & Mark Henry

-----10/26-----

WWE Hell In A Cell (2014)
170. Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas 
171. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
172. Nikki Bella vs Brie Bella
173. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
174. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
175. Sheamus vs The Miz
176. Rusev vs Big Show
177. AJ Lee vs Paige
178. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose

-----10/27-----

WWE Survivor Series (2007)
178. CM Punk vs John Morrison vs The Miz
179. Mickie James, Maria, Torrie Wilson, Michelle McCool & Kelly Kelly vs Melina, Beth Phoenix, Jillian Hall, Victoria & Layla
180. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Hardcore Holly & Cody Rhodes
181. Team Triple H vs Team Umaga
182. Great Khali vs Hornswaggle
183. Randy Orton vs Shawn Michaels
184. Batista vs The Undertaker 

WWE RAW (10/27/14)
185. Dust Brothers vs Mark Henry & Big Show
186. AJ Lee vs Alicia Fox
187. The Usos vs Damien Mizdow & Miz
188. Ryback vs Bo Dallas
189. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
190. Nikki Bella vs Naomi
191. Dolph Ziggler vs Kane
192. John Cena vs Seth Rollins

-----10/28-----

IWL Unhinged TV Taping (7/12/13)
193. Ryan Kidd vs Eric Cross
194. Pinky vs Justin Ryke
195. Johnny Saovi vs Simon Lotto
196. Jacob Diez vs Eddie Randal vs Seville Alvarez 
197. Drake Younger vs Ray Rosas

WWF IYH D-Generation X 97
198. Los Boricuas vs Disciples Of Apocalypse
199. Butterbean vs Marc Mero
200. New Age Outlaws vs Legion Of Doom
201. Triple H vs Sargent Slaughter 
202. Jeff Jarrett vs Undertaker
203. Steve Austin vs Rocky Maivia 
204. Ken Shamrock vs Shawn Michaels

WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede (7/6/97)
205. Mankind vs Triple H
206. The Great Sasuke vs Taka Michinoku
207. The Undertaker vs Vader
208. The Hart Foundation & Brian Pillman vs Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Legion Of Doom & Goldust 

-----10/29-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/29/14)
209. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Kenny King & MVP
210. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Taryn Terrell 
211. The Hardy Boyz vs EC3 & Tyrus 
212. James Storm vs Eddie Edwards
213. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley

-----10/30-----

WWE NXT (10/30/14)
214. Vaudevillians vs The Ascension vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
215. Carmella vs Emma
216. Bull Dempsey vs Justin Gabriel 
217. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs
218. Marcus Louis vs Sylvester Lefort
219. Sami Zayn vs Titus O'Neil

WWE Superstars (10/30/14)
220. Summer Rae vs Emma
221. Tyson Kidd vs Sin Cara

-----10/31-----

WWE SmackDown (10/31/14)
222. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Cameron, Emma, Layla, Naomi, Natalya, Paige, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae
223. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
224. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
225. Ryback vs Heath Slater
226. Los Matadores vs Dust Brothers
227. Rusev vs Great Khali
228. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro


----------



## XxTalonxX

list for October I really need to take a break once in awhile don't I? LOL.



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri (WWE Tag Team Championship)
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

8-1-2014

1697 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1698 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1699 (WWE Smackdown) Rosa Mendes VS AJ Lee
1700 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Seth Rolins VS Dean Ambrose (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1701 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Diego
1702 (WWE Smackdown) Albert Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1703 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Chris Jericho

8-2-2014

1704 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Matt Taven VS Romantic Touch VS Jay Lethal VS Cedric Alexander (Golden Gauntlet)

8-3-2014

1705 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Jocephus Brody
1706 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Michael Steel VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1707 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Drew Haskins
1708 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Crash & Burn (JW Murdock & Josh Crowe) VS Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

8-4-2014

1709 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Kane (Last Man Standing match)
1710 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Mark Henry
1711 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio
1712 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1713 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1714 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1715 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho vS Luke Harper
1716 (WWE RAW) Diego VS Fandango
1717 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1718 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Heath Slater

8-6-2014

1719 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1720 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1721 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1722 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Pinky
1723 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea

8-7-2014

1724 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1725 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion VS Mr. Anderson & Gunner & Samuel Shaw
1726 (TNA Impact) Team Bully Ray (Bully Ray & Devon & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow) VS Team EC III (EC III & Rhino & Gene Snitsky & Ryklon)
1727 (TNA Impact) Sanada VS Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)

8-8-2014

1728 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Mark Henry & Big Show
1729 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Mr. Border Patrol (Damien Sandow)
1730 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1731 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Natalya
1732 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Rusev
1733 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Randy Orton

8-9-2014

1734 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Adam Cole
1735 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Tammaso Ciampa
1736 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-10-2014

1737 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zane Stevens VS Blue Tiger
1738 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA TV Championship)
1739 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Drew Haskins
1740 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Hammerjack
1741 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

8-11-2014

1742 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1743 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1744 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1745 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1746 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Dolph Ziggler
1747 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

8-13-2014

1748 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
1749 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1750 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello) VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1751 (CWFH) Worldwind Gentlemen (Remy Marcel & Jack Manley) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1752 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

8-14-2014

1753 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS Homicide VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS DJ Z VS Low Ki (Elimination Scramble Match)
1754 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1755 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Velvet Sky VS Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1756 (TNA Impact) Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young & Austin Aries & Bobby Roode
1757 (TNA Impact) The Dudleys (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) (TLC Match)

8-15-2014

1758 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
1759 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Dolph Ziggler
1760 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Luke Harper
1761 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1762 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1763 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1764 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-16-2014

1765 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS ACH
1766 (ROH TV) Steve Corino VS Kevin Steen

8-17-2014

1767 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Lighnting Bolt Kid
1768 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Blue Tiger
1769 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS John Hoodrich
1770 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1771 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Hammerjack & Jeremiah Plunkett

8-18-2014

1772 (WWE RAW) The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) VS Big Show & Mark Henry
1773 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1774 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1775 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1776 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Randy Orton VS Sheamus & RVD & Roman Reigns
1777 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Goldust & Stardust
1778 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

8-20-2014

1779 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Bram VS Abyss (Stairway To Janice Match)
1780 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)
1781 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (I Quit Match)
1782 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Angelina Love VS Gail Kim (Last Knockout Standing/Knockouts Championship)
1783 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Austin Aries VS Eric Young VS Gunner VS Magnus VS James Storm VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Championship #1 Contenders Six Sides Of Steel cage Match)

8-22-2014

1784 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
1785 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1786 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS RVD
1787 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Paige
1788 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust & Stardust VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1789 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-23-2014

1790 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Tammaso Ciampa
1791 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Moose
1792 (ROH TV) ACH VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

8-24-2014

1793 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1794 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) 2 Tuff Tony VS Hammerjack
1795 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Luke Gallows VS Paul Lee
1796 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Lightning Bolt Kid
1797 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Lou Marconi (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

8-25-2014

1798 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack Swagger
1799 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro (US Championship #1 Contenders Match)
1800 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1801 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1802 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz
1803 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane & Seth Rollins (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1804 (WWE RAW) Slater & Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1805 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1806 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt
1807 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Big Show & Mark Henry VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-26-2014

1808 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze) & Slim J VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) & Jeremy V
1809 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Cru Jones VS Todd Sexton
1810 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Rick Michaels & Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) & Bart Sawyer VS Tank & Dustin Timberlake & Scottie Wrenn & Caprice Coleman (Ultimate Survival 8 man Elimination Match)
1811 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1812 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1813 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
1814 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1815 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
1816 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
1817 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
1818 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

8-27-2014

1819 (CFWH) Ridiculously Bigg (El Ridiculoso & Biggie Bigg) VS The Family Stone (Leo Blaze & Othello)
1820 (CWFH) Saxton Huxley VS Tito Escondito
1821 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1822 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Hobo
1823 (CWFH) Vermin (Johhny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Ryan Taylor) VS Joey Ryan & Peter Avalon & Mikey O'Shea
1824 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Tommy Dreamer (New York City Streetfight)
1825 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
1826 (TNA Impact) Homicide & DJ Z & Manik VS Low Ki & Crazzy Steve & Tigre Uno
1827 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino
1828 (TNA Impact) The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries
1829 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (1st match in World Tag Team Championship series)

8-29-2014

1830 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt
1831 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1832 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Emma
1833 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Submission Match)
1834 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1835 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1836 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-30-2014

1837 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1838 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas) VS RD Evans & Moose
1839 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-31-2014

1840 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Eve (formerly known as Abriella)
1841 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS The Spiral
1842 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1843 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali shabazz & Shawn Hoodrich VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-1-2014

1844 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro & The Miz
1845 (WWE RAW) Naomi & Layla & Summer Rae VS Rosa Mendes & Eva Marie & Cameron
1846 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1847 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Curtis Axel
1848 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Titus O'Neil
1849 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Zach Ryder
1850 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Goldust
1851 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Randy Orton)

9-3-2014

1852 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1853 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Omar Asif
1854 (CWFH) The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian) VS Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello)
1855 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor VS Willie Mack (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1856 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Taryn Terrell (Knockouts Championship)
1857 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw & Gunner VS Magnus & Bram
1858 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1859 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS Homicde VS Low Ki (X Divison #1 Contender's Match)
1860 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Rhino
1861 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Bobby Lashley

9-5-2014

1862 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1863 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Heath Slater
1864 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS Paige
1865 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Zach Ryder
1866 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins & Kane & Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho & Big Show & Mark Henry

9-7-2014

1867 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1868 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1869 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

9-8-2014

1870 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Caprice Coleman & Watanabe
1871 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Brian Kendrick
1872 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1873 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1874 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Rosa VS AJ Lee & Paige
1875 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Seth Rollins
1876 (WWE RAW) Adrain Neville & Sami Zayn VS Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1877 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1878 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1879 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns (SummerSlam Rematch)

9-10-2014

1880 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1881 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Mikey O'Shea
1882 (CWFH) Eli Everfly & Omar Asif VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1883 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1884 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship/Dumpster Match)
1885 (TNA Impact) Chris Melendez VS DJ Z
1886 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Bobby Roode & Eric Young VS Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley
1887 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Velevt Sky VS The Menagnerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve & Rebel)
1888 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino (New York City Streetfight)
1889 (TNA Impact) James Storm & The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries & Tajiri
1890 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (2nd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Table Match)

9-12-2014

1891 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1892 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Justin Gabriel
1893 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
1894 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1895 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Randy Orton)

9-13-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1896 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS AJ Styles
1897 (ROH TV) Adam Pearce VS Tadarius Thomas
1898 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

9-14-2014

1899 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) PG-13 (Wolfie D & JC Ice) VS Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Scott Steiner)
1900 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Tank Abbott VS La Parka
1901 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Norman Smiley VS Fit Finlay (WCW Hardcore Championship)
1902 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Harris Brothers (Ron & Don) VS Curt Henning (2 on Handicap Match)
1903 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Meastro VS Bam Bam Bigelow
1904 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) The Filthy Animals (Kidman & Konnan) & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asia)
1905 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Kevin Nash VS The Wall
1906 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Chris Benoit VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
1907 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Blue Tiger
1908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-15-2014

1910 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Kane
1911 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1912 (WWE RAW) Paige & Nikki Bella VS Brie Bella & AJ Lee
1913 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt
1914 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus VS Cesaro & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
1915 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Naomi
1916 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1917 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins

9-17-2014

1918 (CWFH) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
1919 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
1920 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1921 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
1922 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1923 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Knockout Battle Royal
1924 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Kenny King VS Chris Melendez
1925 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Homicide VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
1926 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (3rd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Ladders Match)
1927 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bram VS Gunner
1928 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

9-19-2014

1929 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1930 (WWE Smackdown) Doplh Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Cesaro
1931 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater VS Adam Rose
1932 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Big Show VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1933 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Nikki Bella
1934 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1935 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

9-20-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1936 (ROH TV) The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Micheal Bennett) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
1937 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Micheal Elgin (ROH World Championship)

9-22-2014

1938 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1939 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Jack Swagger
1940 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
1941 (WWE RAW) Deam Ambrose VS Kane
1942 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro
1943 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Rusev
1944 (WWE RAW) SlaterGator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Adam Rose & The Bunny
1945 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
1946 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS John Cena

9-24-2014

1947 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Jarrod Vargas
1948 (CWFH) Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1949 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Mikey O'Shea
1950 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship/2 out of 3 falls match)
1951 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Low Ki
1952 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Tajiri
1953 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Knux
1954 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Mr. Anderson
1955 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samuel Shaw
1956 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP VS Abyss VS Tajiri VS Mr. Anderson (New York City Gold Rush)

9-26-2014

1957 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Dean Ambrose
1958 (WWE Smackdown) Ic Championship #1 Contenders Battle Royal
1959 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1960 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1961 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1962 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Big Show
1963 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mamba & Mini Abismo ***** & Taya & Silver Kain VS Dinastia & Faby Apache & Pimpinela Esuarlata & El Elegido (Relevos Atomicos De Locura)
1964 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Chessman VS Heavy Metal (Primer Retador Por El Mgacampeoanto)
1965 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mexican Powers (Crazy Boy & Joe Lider) VS Drago & Fenix VS Angelico & Jack Evans VS Los Perros del Mal (Daga & Psicosis) VS Los Mamitos (Mr. E & Sexy B) (AAA World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
1966 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Monster Pain & Matt Morgan & Jeff Jarrett VS Los Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (AAA VS TNA y WWL)
1967 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Heavy Metal VS Texano Jr. (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
1968 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Blue Demon Jr. VS El Mesías (AAA Latin American Championship)
1969 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Dr. Wagner Jr. & Electroshock & La Parka & Octagon VS Canek & Masacara Ario 2000 & Universo 2000 & Villano IV
1970 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo VS Cibernetico (2 out of 3 falls/Hair VS Hair match)

9-27-2014

matches 1978-1980 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

1971 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1972 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Cesaro VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1973 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1974 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Mark Henry VS Rusev
1975 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1976 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1977 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) John Cena VS Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)
1978 (ROH TV) Micheal Bennett VS ACH VS Silas Young VS BJ Whitmer
1979 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Rodderick Strong) VS Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens)
1980 (ROH TV) Caprice Coleman VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

9-28-2014

1981 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Ali Shabazz
1982 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shane Smalls VS Krash
1983 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-29-2014

1984 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1985 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Rosa Mendes
1986 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas
1987 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Eva Marie & Cameron (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1988 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
1989 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
1990 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Damien Mizdow
1991 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose & John Cena VS The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton)

9-30-2014

1992 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert VS Christian & Test
1993 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
1994 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy (Special referee match/Special Ref = Lita)
1995 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Jacqueline VS Trish Stratus (WWF Women's Championship)
1996 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Dudley Boyz VS Kane & Big Show (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
1997 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Rob Van Dam VS Undertaker (WWF Hardcore Championship)
1998 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Kurt Angle VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
1999 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS The Rock (World Championship)
2000 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS Stone Cold Steve Asutin (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2001 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Benoit VS "Mean" Mike Enos
2002 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Fit Finlay VS Van Hammer
2003 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Norman Smiley VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
2004 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Wrath
2005 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Lex Luger VS Konnan
2006 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Jericho VS Perry Saturn (Loser must wear a dress for 90 days0
2007 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera VS Pyschosis VS Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
2008 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Ric & David Flair VS Barry Windham & Curt Henning
2009 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Goldberg VS Scott Hall (Ladder/Taser match)
2010 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Rey Mysterio VS Matt Hardy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2011 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Big Show & A-Train VS Undertaker & Nathan Jones
2012 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Trish Stratus VS Jazz & Victoria (WWE Women's Championship)
2013 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) VS Chris Benoit & Ryno VS Los Guerreros (Eddie & Chavo) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2014 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels
2015 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Booker T VS Triple H (World Heavyweight Championship)
2016 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Hulk Hogan VS Vince McMahon ("The Battle In Seattle" Street Fight)
2017 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) The Rock Vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
2018 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Brock Lesnar VS Kurt Angle (WWE Championship)

10-1-2014

2019 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Chris Jericho & Christian VS Booker T & Goldust (World Tag Team Championship)
2020 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Ric Flair
2021 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Dawn Marie VS Torrie Wilson
2022 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Tajiri VS Jamie Noble (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2023 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kane VS Triple H (World Heavyweight + IC unifacation Championship Match)
2024 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2025 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
2026 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Undertaker VS Brock Lesnar (Hell In A Cell/WWE championship)
2027 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
2028 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Eric Young
2029 (TNA Impact) Manik VS Shark Boy
2030 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Mr. Anderson
2031 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)

10-2-2014

2032 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Spike & Tazz VS Dudley Boyz (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
2033 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2034 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Trish Stratus VS Jazz (WWF Women's Championship/Special referee match/Special Ref = Jacqueline)
2035 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Ric Flair VS Vince McMahon (Streetfight)
2036 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) The Rock VS Chris Jericho (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2037 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) 2002 Royal Rumble
2038 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Big Show & Spike VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS (WCW) Lance Storm & The Hurricane VS (WWF) Hardy Boyz (Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2039 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Perry Saturn VS (WCW) Raven
2040 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) KroniK (Brian Adams and Bryan Clark) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
2041 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS Chris Jericho (WWF) (WWF Hardcore Championship)
2042 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) Edge VS Christian (WWF IC Championship)
2043 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rhyno VS (WWF) Tajiri (WCW US Championship)
2044 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T & Shane McMahon (WCW Championship/2 on 1 Handicap Match)
2045 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)

10-3-2014

2046 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jeff Hardy & Bubba Ray Dudley & Spike Dudley VS 3-Minute Warning (Rosey & Jamal) & Rico (Tables Match)
2047 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jamie Noble VS Billy Kidman (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2048 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship/Harcore Match)
2049 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Big Show (WWE Championship)
2050 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Los Guerreros (Eddie and Chavo Guerrero) VS Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2051 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Triple H VS Chris Jericho VS Booker T VS Kane VS Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match)
2052 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
2053 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Naomi
2054 (WWE Smackdown) Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2055 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
2056 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton) VS John Cena & Dean Ambrose

10-4-2014

matches 2065-206 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

2057 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Lance Storm VS (WWF) Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2058 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) & Spike Dudley VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) & (WCW) Test
2059 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) X-Pac VS Tajiri (WCW Cruiserweight Championship VS WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
2060 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Chris Jericho VS (ECW) Ryhno
2061 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS (WWF) Jeff Hardy (WWF Hardcore Championship ladder Match)
2062 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon (WWF Tag Team Championship VS WCW Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
2063 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
2064 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T (WCW Championship)
2065 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Adam Cole
2066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH World Championship)

10-6-2014

2067 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2068 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Mark Henry
2069 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Summer Rae
2070 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Tyson Kidd
2071 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Mini-Gator (Hornswoggle)
2072 (WWE RAW) Paige & Alicia Fox VS AJ Lee & Emma
2073 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Sheamus
2074 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS The Authority (Randy Orton & Kane & Seth Rollins) (3 on 1 Handicap Match)

10-8-2014

2075 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Eli Everfly
2076 (CWFH) Grappler 3 VS Matthew Scott
2077 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
2078 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Joey Ryan
2079 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Taryn Terell VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Championship #1 contenders match)
2080 (TNA Impact) Revolution (James Storm & The Great Sanada) VS Low Ki & Tigre Uno
2081 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Bram (No DQ Match)
2082 (TNA Impact) Bobby Rude VS MVP & Kenny King (2 on 1 Handicap elimination match)
2083 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (Final match in World Tag Team Championship series/Full Metal Mayhem)

10-10-2014

2084 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose VS Kane
2085 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2086 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins
2087 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Dolph Ziggler
2088 (WWE Smackdown) Team Teddy (Mark Henry & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & El Torito & Jack Swagger) VS Team Johnny (Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) & Hornswoggle & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Bo Dallas & Damien Mizdow & The Miz)
2089 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins

10-11-2014

2090 (ROH TV) RD Evans & Moose VS Bloodbound Warriors (Red Scorpion & Grey Wolf)
2091 (ROH TV) 20 Man Honor Rumble

10-12-2014

2092 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Trent Bashem
2093 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Kerry Awful
2094 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

10-13-2014

2095 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Dean Ambrose VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2096 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Layla VS Paige & Alicia Fox
2097 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Randy Orton
2098 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
2099 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Big Show
2100 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
2101 (WWE RAW) Cameron & Nikki Bella & Summer Rae VS Brie Bella & Natalya & Naomi
2102 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Dean Ambrose (No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match)

10-15-2014

2103 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste
2104 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ian Sutton
2105 (CWFH) Hobo VS Biajio Crazenzo
2106 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Sgt. Major
2107 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
2108 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)
2109 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Matt Hardy
2110 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love & BroMans (DJ Z & Jesse Godderz) VS The Managerie (Rebel & Kunx & Crazzy Steve)
2111 (TNA Impact) Tyrus VS Shark Boy
2112 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Jeff Hardy VS Austin Aries VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship #1 contenders Elimination Match)

10-17-2014

2113 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
2114 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS AJ Lee
2115 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The Miz & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
2116 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Nikki Bella
2117 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane
2118 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Charlotte VS Bayley (NXT Women's Championship)
2119 (WWE NXT 5-8-2014) 20 Man NXT Championship #1 Contender's Battle Royal

10-18-2014

2120 (WWE NXT 7-17-2014) Sami Zayn VS Tyson Kidd

10-19-2014

2121 (WCW Main Event 4-28-1991) El Gigante & Sting & Flyin Brian VS Four Horsemen (Ric Flair & Barry Windham & Arn Anderson)
2122 (WCW Beach Blast 92) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS "Ravishing" Rick Rude (30 Min Ironman Match)
2123 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Adrian Neville VS Tyson Kidd VS Tyler Breeze VS Sami Zayn (NXT Championship Fatal 4 Way)
2124 (WWE NXT 10-2-2014) Adrian Neville VS Tyson Kidd (Last Chance NXT Championship match)
2125 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Sami Zayn VS Titus O'Neil
2126 (WWE NXT 10-2-2014) Charlotte VS Bayley (NXT Women's Championship)
2127 (WWE NXT 9-18-2014) Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn VS Titus O'Neil & Tyson Kidd
2128 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Hideo Itami VS Viktor
2129 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Becky Lych VS Sasha Banks

10-20-2014

2130 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Hanson
2131 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Damien Mizdow
2132 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2133 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Big E
2134 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Summer Rae
2135 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
2136 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Dean Ambrose VS The Authority (Randy Orton & Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 3 Handicap Streetfight)

10-21-2014

2137(IPW:UK) Zack Sabre Jr. VS "Party" Marty Scrull

10-22-2014

2138 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS BroMans (DJ Z & Jessie Godderz)
2139 (TNA Impact) Low Ki & Samoa Joe VS Samuel Shaw & Gunner
2140 (TNA iMPACT) Bram VS Devon (Hardcore Match)
2141 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson & Chris Melendez VS Kenny King & MVP
2142 (TNA Impact) EC3 & Tyrus VS Eric Young & Rockstar Spud

10-24-2014

2143 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
2144 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS AJ Lee
2145 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
2146 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron & Nikki Bella & Summer Rae VS Natalya & Naomi & Brie Bella
2147 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Mark Henry VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Bo Dallas

10-25-2014

2148 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH Tag Team Championship)
2149 (ROH TV) Will Ferrara VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
2150 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe (ROH World Championship)

10-26-2014

2151 (WWE Hell In A Cell 2014 kickoff match) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas

10-27-2014

2152 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Big Show & Mark Henry (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2153 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2154 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2155 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Ryback
2156 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Naomi
2157 (WWE RAW) Kane VS Dolph Ziggler
2158 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

10-29-2014

2159 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Low Ki VS MVP & Kenny King
2160 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Taryn Terrell
2161 (TNA Impact) EC3 & Tyrus VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff)
2162 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Eddie Edwards
2163 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Special Referee Match=Special Ref Kurt Angle)

10-30-2014

2164 (WSX Episode 1) Matt Sydal VS Jack Evans
2165 (WSX Episode 1) WSX Royal Rumble
2166 (WSX Episode 2) Luke Hawx VS Human Tornado
2167 (WSX Episode 2) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino)
2167 (WSX Episode 2) 6-Pac VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)

10-31-2014

2168 (WWE Smackdown) Divas Halloween Battle Royal
2169 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dolph Ziggler
2170 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
2171 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater VS Ryback
2172 (WWE Smackdown) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
2173 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS The Great Khali
2174 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Ceasro (Trick or Streetfight Match)



2174 so far.


----------



## sXeMope

Just occurred to me that I forgot to post my September list so I put it with my October list. 146 matches in September put me up to 1233. 210 matches in October puts me up to 1443. Jesus. Not a lot compared to most others here but when I started this I thought I MAY reach 1000. Looks like I could at least double that at this point.



Spoiler: list



January
1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04
67. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 05/23/04
68. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - AAW 11/30/13
69. Irish Airborne vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
70. Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace - AAW 11/30/13
71. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon - AAW 11/30/13
72. Keith Walker vs. Seaman & Moondog Bernard - AAW 11/30/13
73. Matt Cage vs. ACH - AAW 11/30/13
74. Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner vs. Tony Rican, Marion Fontaine & Mschif - AAW 11/30/13
75. Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose - AAW 11/30/13
76. Ricochet & Ethan Page vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
77. Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister - AAW 11/30/13
78. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
79. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
80. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
81. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
82. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/23/14
83. James Storm vs. Gunner - TNA 1/23/14
84. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - TNA 1/23/14
85. Matt Wheeler vs. Kongo Kong - LCW 1/25/14
86. Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
87. Tiffany, Estrellita & Marcela vs. Princesa Sughit, Princesa Blanca & Amapola - CMLL (Unsure of date)
88. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mistico - NJPW 8/11/09(?)
89. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW (Unsure of date)
91. Food Fighters vs. All Ivory Is Legal - ISW BKOTR II
92. GLADD Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
93. Team Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Kitsune & Shynron - ISW BKOTR II
94. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW BKOTR II
95. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
96. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
97. Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
98. Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
99. Shynron & Kitsune vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
100. Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
101. Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet - ISW BKOTR II
102. Food Fighters vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
103. Super Smash Bros vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling About Time
104. Leon St.Geovanni vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling About Time
105. Aaron Epic vs. Amber - Beyond Wrestling About Time
106. Team Tremendous vs. D.U.I vs Academy Of Anatomy vs. Connecticut Superstars - Beyond Wrestling About Time
107. RD Evans vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling About Time
108. Throwbacks vs. Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous - Beyond Wrestling About Time
109. Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling About Time
110. Jonny Mangue vs. Matt Fitchett - Beyond Wrestling About Time
111. Team Vega vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling About Time
112. Annie Social vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO9
113. Santana Garrett vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO9
114. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs. Jasmin & Jody D'Milo - AIW GNO9
115. Heidi Lovelace vs. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO9
116. Leah Von Dutch vs. Mickie Knuckles - AIW GNO9
117. Sassy Stephie vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO9
118. Taeler Hendrix vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO9
119. Nikki Storm vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO9
120. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs. Veda Scott & Shanna - AIW GNO9
121. Santana Garrett vs. Kimber Lee - AOW GNO10
122. Jody D'Milo vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO10
123. Sassy Stephie vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO10
124. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO10
125. Social Network vs. Bates & Bale - AIW GNO10
126. Leah Von Dutch vs. Shanna vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO10
127. Mickie Knuckles vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO10
128. Nikki Storm vs. Mia Yim - AIW GNO10
129. Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO10
130. David Starr vs. JT Dunn - CZW Tangled Web 6
131. Alex Colon, Biff Busick & Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland - CZW Tangled Web 6
132. Nevaeh vs. Shanna - CZW Tangled Web 6

February
133. Drew Gulak vs. Colt Cabana - NPWD 2014
134. The Baltic Seige vs. Bloc Party - NPWD 2014
135. Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister - CZW Tangled Web 6
136. 4Loco vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Tangled Web 6
137. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox - CZW Tangled Web 6
138. Osirian Portal vs. BLK OUT - CZW Tangled Web 6
139. Drew Gulak vs. Masada - CZW Tangled Web 6
140. Rory Mondo, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky 13 - CZW Tangled Web 6
141. Team Tremendous vs. Professional Revolution - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
142. Aaron Epic vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
143. Mr. Touchdown vs. Max Raptor - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
144. Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint - LCW 02/01/14
145. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Sean Harddrive & Danny Todd - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
146. Johnny Cockstrong vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
147. Usurper vs. Addy Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
148. Worst Case Scenario vs. Destruction Under Impact - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
149. Jaka vs. Matthew Justice - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
150. Garden State Gods vs. KOA - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
151. Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
152. Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - PWG ASW9 N2
153. Ronin vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW9 N2
154. Trent? vs. Paul London - PWG ASW9 N2
155. AR Fox, Ricochet, Rich Swann vs. Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines - PWG ASW9 N2
156. TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol - PWG ASW9 N2
157. Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG ASW9 N2
158. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW9 N2
159. Drake Younger vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW9 N2
160. Bushi & Valiente vs. KUSHIDA & Yohei Komatsu - NJPW 10/25/13
161. Barretta & Brian Kendrick vs. Young Bucks - NJPW 10/25/13
162. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Jado & Gedo - NJPW 10/25/13
163. Forever Hooligans vs. Suzuki-Gun - NJPW 10/25/13
164. Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka - NJPW 10/25/13
165. Captain New Japan & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Tomaoki Homna - NJPW 10/25/13
166. Chaos vs. Tanahashi, Makabe, & Nagata - NJPW 10/25/13
167. Complete Players vs. Ibushi & Naiti - NJPW 10/25/13
168. Bullet Club vs. Chaos - NJPW 10/25/13
169. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 04/27/02
170. AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH 6/22/02
171. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH 6/22/02
172. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 6/22/02
173. Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Low-Ki - ROH 1/11/03
174. Joe Gacy vs. Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
175. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
176. Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
177. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
178. Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
179. Antonio Inoki vs. Great Antonio - ??/??/??
180. Prophecy vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red - ROH 3/15/03
181. Headbangers & Taka Michinoku vs. Kaientai - WWF KOTR98
182. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ken Shamrock - WWF KOTR98
183. The Rock vs. Dan Severn - WWF KOTR98
184. Too Much vs. Al Snow & Head - WWF KOTR98
185. X-Pac vs. Owen Hart - WWF KOTR98
186. New Age Outlaws vs. New Midnight Express - WWF KOTR98
187. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock - WWF KOTR98
188. Undertaker vs. Mankind - WWF KOTR98
189. Kane vs. Stone Cold - WWF KOTR98
190. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Submission Squad vs. Youthanazia vs. Hot Young Best Friends - AIW Dead Presidents
191. Bobby Beverly vs. Davey Vega vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Colin Delaney vs. Ty Colton - AIW Dead Presidents
192. Colt Cabana vs. Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
193. Kevin Steen vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
194. Tim Donst vs. Chris Hero - AIW Dead Presidents
195. Ultramantis Black vs. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Dead Presidents
196. Ethan Page vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Dead Presidents
197. Battle Royal - Dreamwave 12/07/13
198. AC/DC vs. Zero Gravity - Dreamwave 12/07/13
199. Chris Castro vs. Ricochet - Dreamwave 12/07/13
200. Cousin Bobby vs. Waylon Beck - Dreamwave 12/07/13
201. Sports Entertainment vs. Dan Lawrence & Judd The Janitor vs. Vic Capri & Arya Daivari vs. Helter Skelter - Dreamwave 12/07/13
202. Reed Bentley vs. Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave 12/07/13
203. Matt Cage vs. Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave 12/07/13
204. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Chris Hero - Dreamwave 12/07/13
205. Luther, Yabo The Clown & Gangrel vs. Mason Beck, Cousin Dixie & Bucky Collins - Dreamwave 12/07/13
206. Shane Hollister vs. Christian Rose - Dreamwave 12/07/13
207. Arik Cannon vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
208. Drake Younger vs. Diehard - IWA KOTDM06
209. Flash Flanagan vs. Billy Black - IWA KOTDM06
210. Dinn T. Moore vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
211. Deranged vs. Spidar Boodrow - IWA KOTDM06
212. Mitch Page vs. J-Boy - IWA KOTDM06
213. Jacob Ladder vs. Toby Klein - IWA KOTDM06
214. Darin Childs vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
215. Brandon Prophet vs. Insane Lane vs. Ian Rotten - IWA KOTDM06
216. Juggulator vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
217. Whacks vs. Mad Man Pondo - IWA KOTDM06
218. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
219. Arik Cannon vs. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
220. Flash Flanagan vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
221. Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
222. Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
223. Mitch Page vs. Rollin Hard - IWA KOTDM06
224. Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles - IWA KOTDM06
225. Toby Klein vs. Brandon Prophet - IWA KOTDM06
226. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
227. Deranged vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
228. Ian Rotten vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
229. Mitch Page vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
230. Tank vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
231. Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
232. Insane Lane & Juggulator vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - IWA KOTDM06
233. Dysfunction vs. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein vs. Mitch Page - IWA KOTDM06
234. AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ROH 6/14/03
235. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Briscoes - ROH 7/19/03
236. AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ROH 10/16/03
237. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH 11/01/03
238. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 11/29/03
239. AJ Styles vs. Homicide - 1/10/04
240. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 2/22/05
241. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ROH 7/16/05
242. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Race - ROH 7/23/05
243. AJ Styles vs. Cima - ROH 8/25/05
244. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 9/17/05
245. Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
246. Medusa vs. Akira Hokuto - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
247. Lord Steven Regal vs. Prince Iaukea - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
248. Public Enemy vs. Steve McMichael & Jeff Jarrett - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
249. Chris Benoit vs. Dean Malenko - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
250. Kevin Nash vs. Rick Steiner - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
251. The Giant vs. Lex Luger vs. Stevie Ray vs. Booker T - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
252. Randy Savage vs. DDP - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
253. Kurt Angle vs. Tazz - WWF RR 2000
254. Dudley Boys vs. Hardy Boys - WWF RR 2000
255. Hardcore Holly vs. Chyna vs. Chris Jericho - WWF RR 2000
256. New Age Outlaws vs. Acolytes - WWF RR 2000
257. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H - WWF RR 2000
258. Royal Rumble - WWF RR 2000
259. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho - WWF No Way Out 2000
260. New Age Outlaws vs. Dudley Boys - WWF No Way Out 2000
261. Mark Henry vs. Viscera - WWF No Way Out 2000
262. Hardy Boyz vs. Edge & Christian - WWF No Way Out 2000
263. Big Boss Man vs. Tazz - WWF No Way Out 2000
264. Kane vs. X-Pac - WWF No Way Out 2000
265. Too Cool vs. Radicals - WWF No Way Out 2000
266. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF No Way Out 2000
267. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - WWF No Way Out 2000
268. D'Lo Brown & Godfather vs. Big Boss Man & Bull Buchanan - WWF Wrestlemania 16
269. Hardcore Battle Royal - WWF Wrestlemania 16
270. Steve Blackman & Al Snow vs. T&A - WWF Wrestlemania 16
271. Dudley Boys vs. Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boyz - WWF Wrestlemania 16


MARCH

Kat vs. Terri - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Radicalz vs. Too Cool & Chyna - WWF Wrestlemania 16
X-Pac & Road Dogg vs. Rikishi & Kane - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Mick Foley vs. Triple H vs. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Road Dogg & X-Pac vs. Edge & Christian - WWF Backlash 2000
Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Dean Malenko - WWF Backlash 2000
APA vs. Bull Buchanan & Big Boss Man - WWF Backlash 2000
Crash Holly vs. Hardcore Holly vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Tazz vs. Perry Saturn - WWF Backlash 2000
Dudley Boyz vs. T & A - WWF Backlash 2000
Eddie Guerrero vs. Essa Rios - WWF Backlash 2000
Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho - WWF Backlash 2000
The Rock vs. Triple H - WWF Backlash 2000
Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro - NXT ArRIVAL
Sal E. Graziano vs. Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000 
Kid Kash, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs. Simon Diamond, CW Anderson & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn - ECW Heatwave 2000
Nova & Chris Chetti vs. Da Baldies - ECW Heatwave 2000
Little Guido vs. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Psicosis vs. Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 2000
Sandman vs. Rhino - ECW Heatwave 2000
Rob Van Dam vs. Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
Justin Credible vs. Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
6 Way Scramble - AIW TGIF
Louis Lyndon vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW TGIF
Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW TGIF
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Hooligans - AIW TGIF
Eric Ryan vs. Rickey Shane Page vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW TGIF
Bobby Beverly vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AIW TGIF
Ethan Page vs. Kevin Steen - AIW TGIF
Danny Havoc vs. Tim Donst - AIW TGIF
Michael Elgin vs. Drake Younger - AIW TGIF
Corvis Fear vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Danny Danger vs. Matt Marvel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jarek 1:20 vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Pitboss vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Chase Burnett - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Chris Dickinson vs. Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear, Chase Burnett & Zack Novak vs. Leon Del Admon, Mike Montez & Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Darius Carter vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
TJ Marconi vs. Pitboss - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Josh Thor vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Steve Weiner - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
BMT vs. J-Busta - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear vs. Dan Barry - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Chase Burnett vs. Jarek 1:20 vs. Leon Del Admon - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jon Gresham vs. Davey Richards - Beyond Wrestling St. Louis Taping
Junkyard Dog, Ricky Steamboat & Haiti Kid vs. Funk Bros & Jimmy Hart - ??/??/??
Johnny B. Badd vs. Lord Steven Regal - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Vader vs. Guardian Angel - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Arn Anderson & Dustin Rhodes vs. Terry Funk & Bunkhouse Buck - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Razor Ramon vs. Bret Hart - WWF KOTR 1993
Mr. Perfect vs. Mr. Hughes - WWF KOTR 1993
Jim Duggan vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WWF KOTR 1993
Lex Luger vs. Tatanka - WWF KOTR 1993
3 Count vs. Jung Dragons - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta vs. The Cat - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Kanyon vs. Buff Bagwell - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
MIA vs. Jindrak & O'Haire vs. The Perfect Event vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Shane Douglas vs. Kidman - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Major Gunns vs. Miss Hancock - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
The Demon vs. Sting - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mike Awesome vs. Lance Storm - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta & Vampiro vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mistico, La Sombra & Mascara Dorada vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Atlantis & Dragon Rojo Jr. - CMLL ??/??/??
Bad Influence vs. Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Masakatsu Funaki vs. Bobby Roode - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Keiji Mutoh, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea vs. Samoa Joe, Renee Dupree & Masayuki Kono - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
The Wolves vs. Bro-Mana vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Magnus vs. KAI - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Can-Am Connection vs. Don Muraco & Bob Orton- WWF Wrestlemania 3
Billy Jack Haynes vs. Hercules - WWF Wrestlemania 3
King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo, Lord Littlebrook vs. Hillbilly Jim, Little Beaver , Haiti Kid - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Harley Race vs. Junkyard Dog - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Rougeau Brothers vs. Dream Team - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Roddy Piper vs. Adrian Adonis - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hart Foundation & Danny Davis vs. British Bulldogs & Tito Santana - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Butch Reed vs. Koko B. Ware - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Macho Man vs. Ricky Steamboat - WWF Wrestlemania 3
****** Tonk Man vs. Jake Roberts - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff vs. Killer Bees - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hulk Hogan vs. André The Giant - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Kobald vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Jaka & Usurper vs. Jiven' Jimmy & Andy McKenzie - WiAwesome 10/05/14
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Tommy Mack vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Dalton Castle- WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Dalton Castle - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Usurper vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Flex Rumblecrunch vs. Jivin' Jimmy - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Jaka vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Matt Taven vs. Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Jay Lethal vs. Delirious - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Silas Young vs. Davey Richards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Roderick Strong & Cheeseburger vs. ReDragon - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Adrenaline Rush & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Doom Patrol vs. Academy Of Anatomy & Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Josh Thor vs. Stan Styles vs. Steve Wiener vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers

April
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Sugar Dunkerton - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pitboss vs. Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Aaron Epic vs. Pinkie Sanchez - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Eddie Graves vs. Corvis Fear - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Nick Talent vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Chase Burnett vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Fredo Majors vs. Leon Del Amon - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Johnny Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Flip Kendrick - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Corvis Fear vs. Ryan Eagles - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Doom Patrol vs. Team ISW - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Darius Carter vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Zane Silver vs. Jonathan Gresham - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling All Killer Taping
The Shard vs. Frightmare - WiRespect 5
Assad King vs. Jay Diesel - WiRespect 5
Leech Landa vs. Lithuanian Snowtroll - WiRespect 5
Chris Dickinson vs. Eric Corvis - WiRespect 5
Jessie Brooks vs. Veda Scott - WiRespect 5
Delirious vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiRespect 5
Drew Gulak & Hallowicked vs. The Colony - WiRespect 5
Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio - WWE Wrestlemania 29
Real Americans vs. The Usos vs. Rybaxel vs. Los Matadores - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. HHH - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
The Sheild vs. New Age Outlaws & Kane - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Diva Invitational Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Zandig vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 2
Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson - CZW TOD 2
Nick Gage vs. Ian Rotten - CZW TOD 2
Trent Acid vs. Z-Barr - CZW TOD 2
Student Showcase - CZW TOD 2
Johnny Kashmere vs. Nick Berk - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 2
B-Boy & Messiah vs. Sonjay Dutt & Ruckus - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
Evil Ninja vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 3
Wifebeater vs. Mad Man Pondo - CZW TOD 3
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Ian Knoxx - CZW TOD 3
Green Phantom vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Chri$ Ca$h vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 3
Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston - WWE Smackdown 04/11/14
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
JC Bailey vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion - EVOLVE 7
Tony Nese vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 7
Jon Davis vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Facade & Gory vs. Frightmare & Jigsaw - EVOLVE 7
Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 7
Rich Swann vs. AR Fox - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Akira Tozawa - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Jon Moxley vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 7
SeXXXy Eddy vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 4
Mad Man Pondo vs. Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Beef Wellington - CZW TOD 4
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Nick Gage vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 4
Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Toby Klein vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 4
JC Bailey vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
Ultraviolent Rumble - CZW TOD 4
Necro Butcher vs. Zandig vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
AR Fox vs. Rich Swann - EVOLVE 8
Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Sami Callihan vs. Brodie Lee - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 8
AR Fox vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan - EVOLVE 8
New Havana Pitbulls vs. SAT - EVOLVE 8
FRAY! - EVOLVE 8
Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly - EVOLVE 9
Super Smash Brothers vs. Facade & Gory - EVOLVE 9
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 9
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Lince Dorado - EVOLVE 9
The Scene vs. Cheech & Cloudy - EVOLVE 9
Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis vs. Kevin Steen - EVOLVE 9
John Silver vs. Tony Nese - EVOLVE 9
Sami Callihan vs. Dave Finlay - EVOLVE 9
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - EVOLVE 9
Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: NYC
Jon Moxley vs. Jigsaw - DGUSA United: NYC
BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO - DGUSA United: NYC
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: NYC
Austin Aries vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. World-1 - DGUSA United: NYC
FRAY! - DGUSA United: Philly
YAMATO vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: Philly
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Philly
6 Way Freestyle - DGUSA United: Philly
Austin Aries vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Philly
BxB Hulk vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Philly
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Philly
World-1 vs. Blood Warriors - DGUSA United: Philly
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - Mexico 04/06/01
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Rexx Reed - DGUSA United: Finale
Brodie Lee vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Finale
AR Fox vs. Cheech - DGUSA United: Finale
BxB Hulk vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Finale
Homicide vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Finale
Blood Warriors vs. YAMATO, Jimmy Jacobs, Austin Aries & Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: Finale
World-1 vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Finale
BJ Stardom vs. Asylum - Bloodstock 2006
Hammer vs. Notorious TID - Bloodstock 2006
Hornet vs. Aurora vs. Beef Wellington - Bloodstock 2006
Necro Butcher vs. Viking - Bloodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Juggulator - Bloodstock 2006
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Madman Pondo - Bloodstock 2006
Bloody Bill Skullion vs. Independent Soldier - Bloodstock 2006
Madman Pondo vs. Necro Butcher- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Bloody Bill Skullion- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Necro Butcher - Blooodstock 2006
Ty Colton vs. CJ Esparza vs. Davey Vega vs. Christian Faith - AAW EPIC 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Seleziya Sparx - AAW EPIC 2014
Kung-Fu Manchu & Juntai Miller vs. 
Matt Cage, Cameron Skyy & Austin Mannix - AAW EPIC 2014
Justice Jones vs. Seaman - AAW EPIC 2014
Knight Wagner vs. Marek Brave - AAW EPIC 2014
Alex Shelley vs. Silas Young - AAW EPIC 2014
Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs. Ryan Boz & Tony Rican - AAW EPIC 2014
Men Of The Year vs. Oi4K - AAW EPIC 2014
Arik Cannon vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AAW EPIC 2014
Shane Hollister & Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Colt Cabana - AAW EPIC 2014
Dicks & Flips vs. Youthanazia - AIW GFTG9
4 Way Scramble - AIW GFTG9
Bobby Beverly vs. Ethan Page - AIW GFTG9
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Batiri - AIW GFTG9
Louis Lyndon vs. ACH - AIW GFTG9
Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - AIW GFTG9
Michael Elgin vs. Andrew Everett - AIW GFTG9
Gauntlet For The Gold - AIW GFTG9

517

June

Frankie Picard vs. Connor Claxton - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Dick Justice vs. Leon St. Geovanni - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
AR Fox vs. DJ Hyde - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Four Way Tag - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Eric Corvis vs. Jay Freddie - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Big E. vs. Bad News Barrett - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
The Shield vs. Evolution - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Kane vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Sex & Candy vs. Milk Chocolate - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Mike Bailey vs. Buxx Belmar - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Four Way - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Doom Patrol vs. Juicy Product - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
ACH vs. Brian Fury - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Matt Taven vs. Jaka - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Tag Team Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Drew Gulak vs. Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Team Evans vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Academy Of Anatomy vs. Batiri -Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Aaron Epic vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
4 Way Tag Match - NJPW 01/04/14
Anderson/Gallows vs. Archer/DBS Jr. - NJPW 01/04/14
Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway - NJPW 01/04/14
Nagata/Sakuaraba vs. Gracies - NJPW 01/04/14
Muta/Yano vs. Suzuki/Benjamin - NJPW 01/04/14
Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale - NJPW 01/04/14
Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW 01/04/14
Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW 01/04/14
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 01/04/14
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 01/04/14
Low-Ki vs. Ahtu - Evolve 10
Cheech vs. Cloudy - Evolve 10
The Scene vs. Beaver Boys - Evolve 10
AR Fox vs. Jigsaw - Evolve 10
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Uhaa Nation - Evolve 10
Super Smash Bros vs. Ronin - Evolve 10
Jon Davis vs. Kyle Matthews - Evolve 10
Sami Callihan vs. Bobby Fish - Evolve 10
Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet - Evolve 10
Hale Collins vs. Crowbar - HOH2
Vik Dalishus vs. Guido Maritato - HOH2
MVP vs. Sami Callihan - HOH2
Mike Bennett vs. Carlito - HOH2
Alex Reynolds vs. Tony Nese vs. Petey Williams - HOH2
Estonian Thunderfrog vs. Tripp Cassidy - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Brown Morning & Oleg The Usurper vs. Pride Of Indiana 1 WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Buck Boulder vs. Sue Jackson - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Matt Russo - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Arik Cannon vs. Billy Roc - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Dale Patricks vs. Joe Pittman - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Eddie Kingston vs. Heidi Lovelace - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Mike Quackenbush vs. Green Ant - WiRespect Rebirth
Drew Gulak vs. Leech Landa - WiRespect Rebirth
Angel Orsini vs. Kimber Ler - WiRespect Rebirth
Ophidian vs. Gran Akuma - WiRespect Rebirth
Francis O'Rourke vs. Estonian Thinderfrog - WiRespect Rebirth
Veda Scott vs. Saturyne - WiRespect Rebirth
Usurper vs. Soldier Ant - WiRespect Rebirth
Delirious vs. The Shard - WiRespect Rebirth
Senshi vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Austin Starr vs. Jay Lethal - TNA Impact ??/??/2007
LAX vs. Team 3D - TNA Destination X 2007
James Storm & Jackie Moore vs. Petey Williams & Gail Kim - TNA Destination X 2007
Austin Starr vs. Senshi - TNA Destination X 2007
Voodoo Kin Mafia vs. The Heartbreakers - TNA Destination X 2007
Chris Sabin vs. Jerry Lynn - TNA Destination X 2007
AJ Styles vs. Rhino - TNA Destination X 2007
Scott Steiner vs. Kurt Angle - TNA Destination X 2007
Sting vs. Abyss - TNA Destination X 2007
Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe - TNA Destination X 2007
Osiris vs. Asylum - UWA KOTDM
Ruckus vs. Lionel Knight - UWA KOTDM
Bishop vs. Mickey Knight - UWA KOTDM
Blur Jabroni vs. Nick Watts - UWA KOTDM
Josh Prohibition vs. Puma - UWA KOTDM
Osiris vs. Black Jabroni - UWA KOTDM
Ruckus vs. Bishop - UWA KOTDM
Bishop vs. Osiris - UWA KOTDM
Syndicate de Lutte Internet vs. New Breed - IWS V
Exess vs. Kevin Steen - IWS V
Beef Wellington vs. A Bear - IWS V
El Generico vs. PCO - IWS V
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - IWS V
Tag Team Battle Royal - IWS V
SeXXXy Eddy & Green Phantom vs. Arsenal & Evil Ninja - IWS V
Cassidy Riley vs. Jerelle Clark - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Mikey Batts vs. Shark Boy - TNA Unbreakable 2005
3LK vs. Diamonds In The Rough - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Kip James & Monty Brown vs. Apolo & Lance Hoyt - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Petey Williams vs. Chris Sabin - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Abyss vs. Sabu - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Bobby Roode vs. Jeff Hardy - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Elimination Tag Team Match - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Rhino vs. Raven - TNA Unbreakable 2005
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - TNA Unbreakable 2005
DDP vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. David Arquette - WCW Slamboree 2000
Bo Dallas vs. Big E. - NXT 05/22/14
Paige vs. Tamina - NXT 05/22/14
Adam Rose vs. Camacho - NXT 05/22/14
Natalya vs. Sasha Banks - NXT 05/22/14
Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins - NXT 05/22/14
Jeff Jarrett vs. Rhino - TNA Turning Point 2005
Team Sting vs. Team Jarrett - TNA Lockdown 2006
Styles & Daniels vs. LAX - TNA Bound For Glory 2006
Rhino vs. Christian Cage - iMPACT 11/16/06
Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe - TNA Genesis 2006
James Storm vs. Chris Harris - TNASacrifice 2007
Abyss vs. Tomko - TNA Slammiversary 2007
Judas Mesias vs. Abyss - TNA Against All Odds 2008
Spectral Envoy vs. BDK - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Chuck Taylor vs. Ashely Remington - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Sinn Bodhi & His Odditorium vs. Batiri - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Elimination Tag Team Match - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Archiblad Peck - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Colony vs. Colony: Xtreme Force - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Eddie Kingston vs. Icarus - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Hook Boomberry, Topgun Tolwar & Human Tornado vs. Excalibur, Disco Machine & Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2005
Frankir Kazarian vs. Rocky Romero - PWG BOLA 2005
Quicksilver vs. Davey Richards - PWG BOLA 2005
Joey Ryan vs. James Gibson - PWG BOLA 2005
Chris Bosh vs. El Generico - PWG BOLA 2005
Bryan Danielson vs. Ricky Reyes - PWG BOLA 2005
Christopher Daniels vs. Scott Lost - PWG BOLA 2005
AJ Styles vs. Jack Evans - PWG BOLA 2005
Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon - PWG BOLA 2005
Angelus Layne vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO 11
Thunderkitty vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO 11
Sassy Stephie vs. Kaela - AIW GNO 11
Kimber Lee vs. Hania - AIW GNO 11
Angeldust vs. Nikki Storm - AIW GNO 11
Kay Lee Ray vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO 11
Jenny Rose & Seleziya Sparx vs. Social Network - AIW GNO 11
Mia Yim vs. Athena - AIW GNO 11
Allysin Kay vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW GNO 11
Adam Rose vs. Camacho - NXT Takeover
Ascension vs. El Local & Kalisto - NXT Takeover
Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze - NXT Takeover
Rusev vs. Mojo Rawley - NXT Takeover
Charlotte vs. Natalya - NXT Takeover
Tyson Kidd vs. Adrian Neville - NXT Takeover
Thunderkitty vs. Sassy Stephie - AIW GNO 12
Angel Dust vs. Angelus Layne vs. Kaela vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO 12
Kay Lee Ray vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO 12
Nikki Storm vs. Hania - AIW GNO 12
Veda Scott vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW GNO 12
Mia Yim vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO 12
Seleziya Sparx vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO 12
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Social Network - AIW GNO 12
Allysin Kay vs. Athena - AIW GNO 12
Shayne Hawke vs. Exess - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
2.0 vs. Maritimes Expess - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Twiggy vs. Franky The Mobster - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Joey Mercury vs. Kevin Steen - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Untouchables vs. Super Smash Bros vs. Up In Smoke - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Joey Ryan vs. Jake Matthews - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Beef Wellington, SeXXXy Eddy & Hardcore Ninja vs. Green Drugs & Viking - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008

June
El Torito vs. Hornswoggle - WWE Payback
Sheamus vs. Cesaro - WWE Payback
Rhodes Brothers vs. RybAxel - WWE Payback
Big E vs. Rusev - WWE Payback
RVD vs. Bad News Barrett - WWE Payback
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Payback
Paige vs. Alicia Fox - WWE Payback
The Shield vs. Evolution - WWE Payback
6 Way X Division Match - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Shocker vs. Alex Shelley - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Samoa Joe vs. Sonjay Dutt - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Lance Hoyt vs. Bobby Roode - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Ron Killings vs. Kip James - TNA Slammiversary 2005
The Naturals vs. Team Canada - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Sabin vs. Matt Bentley - TNA Slammiversary 2005
King Of The Mountain - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Tankmen vs. The Streak & Albaster Stern - BATTLEWAR 7
Rock n Roid Express vs. Throwbacks - BATTLEWAR 7
Giant Tiger vs. Swamp Monster - BATTLEWAR 7
3.0 vs. TDT - BATTLEWAR 7
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Tabk Rukn vs. Green Phantom vs. Travis Toxic vs. Drew Gulak - BATTLEWAR 7
Shayne Hawke vs. Buxx Belmar - BATTLEWAR 7
Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico - BATTLEWAR 7
Gregory Iron vs. Pepper Parks - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Alex Vega & Brent Banks vs. Scotty O'Shea & Tyson Dux - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Cherry Bomb vs. Vanessa Kraven - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Josh Alexander vs. Kyle O'Reilly - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Super Smash Bros. vs. The Overdogs - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Michael Elgin vs. ACH - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Chris Hero vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Matt Cross vs. Alex Vega vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Jun Kasai & Shadow WX - 05/10/00
Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Jun Kasai & Shadow WX - 05/11/00
Zandig & Nick Gage vs. Jun Kasai & Matsunaga - 08/06/00
Zandig & Jun Kasai vs. Tomoaki Homna & Ryuji Yamakawa - 10/15/00
Zandig & Jun Kasai vs. Abdullah The Butcher & Shadow WX - 10/30/00
Zandig, Kasai & Rockin Rebel vs. Yamakawa, Kanemura & Shadow WX - 01/02/01
Eric Corvis vs. Francis Kip Stevens - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
Ryan Rush vs. David Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
DJ Hyde vs. Stockade - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
Dan Barry vs. Hania - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
Zandig/Wifebeater/Pondo/Kasai vs. Shadow WX/Winger/Mens Teoh/Kanemura - 03/26/01
Zandig & Kasai vs. Wifebeater & Pondo - 04/29/01
Zandig vs. Jun Kasai - 06/25/01
Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Jun Kasai & Van Hammer - 10/20/01
Zandig vs. Jun Kasai vs. Wifebeater vs. Pondo - 12/02/01
The Wolves vs. Samoa Joe & Austin Aries vs. Willow & Abyss - TNA Impact 06/19/14
The Wolves vs. Bram & Magnus - TNA Impact 06/19/14

JC Bailey vs. Danny Havoc - CZW TOD 9
Nick Gage vs. Abdullah Kobayashi - CZW TOD 9
Dysfunction vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 9
Masada vs. Devon Moore - CZW TOD 9
Switchblade Conspiracy vs. DJ Hyde & Greg Excellent - CZW TOD 9
JC Bailey vs. Abdullah Kobayashi - CZW TOD 9
Masada vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 9
Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - CZW TOD 9
JC Bailey vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 9
Rusev vs. Heath Slater - WWE RAW 06/16/14
Summer Rae & Adam Rose vs. Fandango & Layla - RAW 06/16/14
Battle Royal - RAW 06/16/14
Stardust & Goldust vs. Rybaxel - RAW 06/16/14
John Cena vs. Kane - RAW 06/16/14
Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 06/20/14
Dolph Ziggler vs. Wade Barrett - Smackdown 06/20/14
Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neal - Smackdown 06/20/14
Dean Ambrose vs. Kane - Smackdown 06/20/14
Big E vs. Jack Swagger - Smackdown 06/20/14
Fandango vs. Bo Dallas - Smackdown 06/20/14
Roman Reigns, Sheamus, John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Randy Orton & Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 06/20/14
2.0 vs. The Untouchables - IWS X
Battle Royal - IWS X
Shayne Hawke vs. Twiggy - IWS X
Exess vs. Maxx Fury - IWS X
Beef Wellington vs. Franky The Mobster vs. SeXXXy Eddy - IWS X
PCO vs. Kevin Nash - IWS X
PCP Crazy F'N Manny vs. Green Phantom - IWS X
Rickey Shane Page vs. Bobby Beverly - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Nickie Valentino vs. Josh Prohibition - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Matthew Justice vs. Matt Cross - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
B.O.M.B vs. Handicapped Heroes - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Facade vs. Gory vs. Louis Lyndon - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Sons Of Michigan & Bobby Shields vs. Bryan Castle, Jay Flash & Mark Andrews - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Johnny Gargano vs. Paul London - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Krimson vs. Rhino - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Krimson vs. Johnny Gargano - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Luke Harper vs. Jimmy Uso - RAW 06/23/14
Eric Rowan vs. Jey Uso - RAW 06/23/14
Alicia Fox vs. Naomi - RAW 06/23/14
Bo Dallas vs. Titus O'Neal - RAW 06/23/14
Seth Rollins vs. RVD - RAW 06/23/14
Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler - RAW 06/23/14
Vickie Guerrero vs. Stephanie McMahon - RAW 06/23/14
Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston - Raw 06/23/14
Big E vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 06/23/14
John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs. Cesaro, Randy Orton, Cesaro & Bray Wyatt - RAW 06/23/14
Kevin Steen vs. Scotty O'Shea - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Alex Vega vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Cross - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
John Greed vs. Josh Alexander - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Chris Hero vs. Michael Elgin - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Sebastian Suave vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs. Gregory Iron & Jewells Malone - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Kevin Steen vs. Matt Cross vs. Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Pat Buck vs. VSK vs. Dorian Graves vs. Anthony Bowens - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable 
Anthony Stone vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
SEX+CANDY vs. The Contingent - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Ryan Rush, Francis Kip Stevens, Milk Chocolate vs. Stockade, Blake Morris, Rex Lawless, Jesse Vane - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
David Starr vs. Brian Fury - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Officer Colt Cabana & Supercop Dick Justice vs. Team TREMENDOUS - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Biff Busick vs. Matt Tremont - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Eric Corvis vs. Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Brian Cage vs. Chris Dickinson - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Brian Myers vs. AR Fox - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Chris Hero vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
The Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell - Impact 06/26/14
Sanada vs. Zema Ion vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve - Impact 06/26/14
James Storm vs. Mr. Anderson - Impact 06/26/14
Willow & Abyss vs. Bram & Magnus - Impact 06/26/14
Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett - Smackdown 06/27/14
Paige vs. Cameron - Smackdown 06/27/14
Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus - Smackdown 06/27/14
Dolph Ziggler & RVD vs. Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 06/27/14
Rusev vs. Sin Cara - Smackdown 06/27/14
Roman Reigns vs. Kane - Smackdown 06/27/14
The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - Money In The Bank 2014
Naomi vs. Paige - Money In The Bank 2014
Damien Sandow vs. Adam Rose - Money In The Bank 2014
Money In The Bank Contract Match - Money In The Bank 2014
Goldust & Stardust vs. Rybaxel - Money In The Bank 2014
Rusev vs. Big E - Money In The Bank 2014
Layla vs. Summer Rae - Money In The Bank 2014
Money In The Bank Championship Match - Money In The Bank 2014
Argenis vs. Super Fly vs. Australian Suicide vs. Daga - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 1
Pentagon Jr., Eterno, Ultimo Gladiator & Steve Pain vs. Fenix, Crazy Boy, Joe Lider & El Nino Hamburguesa - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 1
Mascara Ano 2000 Jr., Electroshock & Psycho Clown vs. Texano Jr., Cibernetico & Jeff Jarrett - a - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 1
Inter-Gender 8 Person Tag - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
Villano IV vs. Chessman - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
Los Inferno Rockers vs. Aerostar & Drago vs. El Hijo De Fantasma & Psicosis vs. Jack Evans & Angelico - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
El Zorro vs. La Parka vs. Black Warrior vs. El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
819

July
ACH vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Takaaki Watanabe vs. Tadarius Thomas vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ROH BITW 2014
Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal - ROH BITW 2014
Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong - ROH BITW 2014
Briscoes vs. Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett - ROH BITW 2014
Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young - ROH BITW 2014
Bad Influence vs. ReDragon - ROH BITW 2014
Michael Elgin vs. Adam Cole - ROH BITW 2014
Shynron vs. Shane Strickland - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 29
Blake Morris vs. Alvin Alvarez - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 29
EYFBO vs. Milk Chocolate - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 29
Drew Gulak vs. Christina Von Eerie - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 29
Chris Dickinson vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 28
Johnny Cockstrong & Usurper vs. Crusade For Change - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 28
Sozio vs. Eddie Smooth - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 28
Kimber Lee vs. Jaka - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 28
Alex Vega vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Veda Scott vs. Seleziya Sparx - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Tyson Dux vs. Gregory Iron - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Matt Cross vs. Scotty O'Shea vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. ACH - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Checkmate vs. Overdogs - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Michael Elgin vs. Johnny Gargano - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Chris Hero vs. AJ Styles - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Bro-Mans vs. The Wolves vs. Knux & The Freak - Impact 07/03/14
Bobby Roode vs. Kenny King - Impact 07/03/14
Ethan Carter III vs. Bully Ray - Impact 07/03/14
Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley - Impact 07/03/14
Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus - Smackdown 07/04/14
Diego vs. Bo Dallas - Smackdown 07/04/14
Eva Marie vs. AJ Lee - Smackdown 07/04/14
Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton - Smackdown 07/04/14
Noodle King vs. Mike Rotch - ISW Trapped In The Closet
JT Dunn vs. Kimber Lee - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Gladd Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Lloyd Cthulowitz vs. Gran Akuma - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Jaka vs. Oni The Leopard King - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Los Dumbfucks vs. Fluffy - ISW Trapped In The Closet
TDT vs. Team Tremendous - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Food Fighters vs. Ninjas With Altitude - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Buxx Belmar vs. Matt Tremont - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Izzie Deadyet vs. Drew Gulak - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Chris Dickinson vs. Pinkie Sanchez - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Alex Shelley vs. Tim Donst - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Tyson Dux vs. Shane Hollister - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Veda Scott vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Scramble Match - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Gregory Iron vs. Josh Prohibition - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Athena vs. Nikki Storm - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Flips And A Dick vs. Faith In Ryan - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Michael Elgin vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs. Johnny Gargano & ACH - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Flip Kendrick vs. Matt Cross - AIW JLIT 2014
Tim Donst vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW JLIT 2014
Eric Ryan vs. Jimmy Jacobs - AIW JLIT 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Rickey Shane Page - AIW JLIT 2014
Louis Lyndon vs. Bobby Beverly - AIW JLIT 2014
Buff Bagwell vs. Jock Samson - AIW JLIT 2014
BJ Whitmer vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW JLIT 2014
Sonjay Dutt vs. Davey Vega - AIW JLIT 2014
Danny Havoc vs. Ultramantis Black - AIW JLIT 2014
Colin Delaney vs. Josh Prohibition - AIW JLIT 2014
Veda Scott vs. Ethan Page - AIW JLIT 2014
Michael Elgin vs. Eddie Kingston - AIW JLIT 2014
Tim Donst vs. Josh Prohibition - AIW JLIT 2014
Eric Ryan vs. Danny Havoc - AIW JLIT 2014
Matt Cross vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW JLIT 2014
Ethan Page vs. Buff Bagwell - AIW JLIT 2014
Louis Lyndon vs. Sonjay Dutt - AIW JLIT 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Michael Elgin - AIW JLIT 2014
Team Iron vs. Team Veda - AIW JLIT 2014
The Forgotten vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW JLIT 2014
Ethan Page vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW JLIT 2014
Tim Donst vs. Matt Cross - AIW JLIT 2014
Eric Ryan vs. Michael Elgin - AIW JLIT 2014
Chris Sabin vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW JLIT 2014
Scramble - AIW JLIT 2014
Ethan Page vs. Tim Donst vs. Michael Elgin - AIW JLIT 2014
Jenny Rose vs. Mima Shimoda - WSU Unity
Nevaeh vs. Brittany Blake - WSU Unity
Veda Scott & Rick Cataldo vs. Annie Social & Kimber Lee - WSU Unity
Lufisto vs. Mickie Knuckles - WSU Unity
Lucky tHURTeen vs. Latin Dragon vs. Alex Colon - CZW New Heights 2014
Buxx Belmar vs. Greg Excellent - CZW New Heights 2014
Drew Gulak vs. Sozio - CZW New Heights 2014
Blk Jeez vs. Jonathan Gresham - CZW New Heights 2014
Juicy Product vs. Team Tremendous vs. Oi4K vs. Beaver Boys - CZW New Heights 2014
Alexander James vs. Joe Gacy - CZW New Heights 2014
Caleb Konley vs. Shane Strickland - CZW New Heights 2014
Mike Bailey vs. Mike Bailey - CZW New Heights 2014
Matt Tremont & Ron Mathis vs. Danny Havoc & Devon Moore - CZW New Heights 2014
Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer vs. Rhino & ECIII - TNA 07/17/14
Sanada vs. Austin Aries vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards vs. Manik vs. DJ Z vs. Tigre Uno vs. Crazzy Steve - TNA 07/17/14
MVP & Kenny King vs. Bobby Roode & Eric Young - TNA 07/17/14
Madison Rayne vs. Brittany - TNA 07/17/14
Jeff Hardy vs. Bobby Lashley - TNA 07/17/14
Brad Or Chad Badd vs. The Bruise - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Beef Wellington vs. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Kid Kamikaze - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Inter Species Scramble 3 - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Stinky vs. Zombefied - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Player Uno vs. Jimmy Stone vs. Jagged vs. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Dan Paysan - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Beef Wellington vs. Dan Paysan - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Viking vs. Kenny The Bastard vs. Moohammad The Terrorist Cow - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Hardcore Ninjaz vs. Green Drugs - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Player Uno vs. Amazing Darkstone - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Viking vs. Giant Tiger - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Max Boyer vs. Dan Paysan - UWA The Darkest Hour
Larry Sweeney vs. Josh Abercrombie - UWA The Darkest Hour
Ricky Reyes vs. Asylum - UWA The Darkest Hour
Up In Smoke vs. The Olsen Twins - UWA The Darkest Hour
Matt Cross vs. Derek Wylde - UWA The Darkest Hour
MCMG vs. Ring Crew Express - UWA The Darkest Hour
Tyler Black vs. Lionel Knight - UWA The Darkest Hour
Sonjay Dutt & Osiris vs. Josh Prohibition & Bishop - UWA The Darkest Hour
The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - WWE Battleground 2014
Paige vs. AJ Lee - WWE Battleground 2014
Jack Swagger vs. Rusev - WWE Battleground 2014
Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho - WWE Battleground 2014
Battle Royal - WWE Battleground 2014
John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane - WWE Battleground 2014
Scotty O'Shea vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Checkmate & Louis Lyndon vs. GOAT Brigade & Pepper Parks - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Lufisto vs. Courtney Rush vs. Vanessa Kraven vs. Seleziya Sparx - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Mike Rollins vs. Alex Shelley - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Matt Cross & Josh Alexander vs. The Overdogs - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Alex Vega vs. Rich Swann - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Chris Hero vs. Tyson Dux - SMASH Destiny Awaits
MVP vs. Bobby Roode - Impact 07/24/14
DJ Z vs. Low-Ki - Impact 07/24/14
Magnus & Bram vs. Mr. Anderson & Gunner - Impact 07/24/14
Gail Kim vs. Taryn Terrell - Impact 07/24/14
The Great Muta vs. Robbie E - Impact 07/24/14
Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer vs. Rhino, Spud & EC3 - Impact 07/24/14
Jordynne Grace vs. Lufisto - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Hudson Envy - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Mistress Burgundy vs. Randi West - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Jewells Malone vs. ThunderKitty - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Kiki Rose vs. LuDark Shaitan - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Randi West vs. ThunderKitty - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. LuDark Shaitan - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
LuDark Shaitan vs. Randi West - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
BJ Whitmer & Michael Elgin vs. Devin & Mason Cutter - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Christian Skyfire vs. Josh Crane - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Jacob Boyer vs. "Mean" Mitch Page - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Devon Moore vs. Ron Mathis - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Bull Bronson vs. John Wayne Murdoch - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Corporal Robinson vs. FreakShow - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Jesse Amato vs. Matt Tremont - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Corporal Robinson vs. Josh Crane vs. "Mean" Mitch Page - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
John Wayne Murdoch vs. Matt Tremont vs. Ron Mathis - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Matt Tremont vs. Josh Crane - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Scotty O'Shea vs. Pepper vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Overdogs vs. TDT - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Xandra Bale vs. Cherry Bomb - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Super Smash Brothers vs. GOAT Brigade - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Kevin Steen vs. Tyson Dux - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Christopher Daniels vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Josh Alexander vs. Chris Hero - SMASH Smashapalooza 
The Hardy Boys vs. The Wolves - TNA Destination X 2014
Low-Ki vs. Manik vs. Zema Ion - TNA Destination X 2014
Sanada vs. Brian Cage vs. Crazzy Steve - TNA Destination X 2014
Samoa Joe vs. Tigre Uno vs. Homicide - TNA Destination X 2014
Austin Aries vs. Bobby Lashley - TNA Destination X 2014

980

Willie Mack, Candice LeRae & B-Boy vs. Peter Avalon, Ryan Taylor & Joey Ryan - PWG Ten
Brian Cage vs. Anthony Nese - PWG Ten
RockNES Monsters vs. Forever Hooligans - PWG Ten
Michael Elgin vs. AR Fox - PWG Ten
Ronin vs. Londrick - PWG Ten
TJ Perkins vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG Ten
Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole vs. Drake Younger - PWG Ten
Inner-City Machine Guns vs. Dojobros vs. Young Bucks - PWG Ten
Mike Bailey vs. Jaka vs. Pinkie Sanchez - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Latino Connection vs. Scott Parker & Beef Wellington - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Alex Silva vs. Alextreme - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
The Afterparty & Jae Rukin vs. Shynron & Super Smash Brothers - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Eddy Erdogan vs. Excess vs. Shayne Hawke vs. Vanessa Kraven - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
SLI vs. Prof. Adib-Mansour, Massacre & Paul Rosenberg - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Buxx Belmar vs. Green Phantom - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Player Dos vs. Addy Starr - ISW Warped Tour 2009
SeXXXy Eddy vs. The Urban Legend - ISW Warped Tour 2009
The Incredible Hunks vs. The Badd Boys - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Stinky The Homeless Guy vs. Flip - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Michael Von Payton vs. Twiggy - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Rush vs Moostafa The Terrorist Cow vs. James Stone - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Beef Wellington vs PCP Crazy F'N Manny - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Viking vs. Player Uno - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Brodie Lee vs. Stupefied - A-1 Collection
Michael Elgin vs. Cloudy - A-1 Collection
Ethan Page vs. Player Uno - A-1 Collection
Ethan Page vs. Sonjay Dutt - A-1 Collection
Tag Team Gauntlet - Americanrana 2014
SEX+CANDY vs. Fear & Loathing In New England - Americanrana 2014
Nicholas Kaye vs. Anthony Stone - Americanrana 2014
Brian Myers vs. Ryan Rush - Americanrana 2014
Team Tremendous vs. Best Friends - Americanrana 2014
Eric Corvis vs. Jimmy Jacobs - Americanrana 2014
Tomasso Ciampa vs. Drew Gulak - Americanrana 2014
Kimber Lee vs. Silver Ant - Americanrana 2014
Juicy Product vs. Young Bucks - Americanrana 2014
Chris Dickinson vs. Michael Elgin - Americanrana 2014
Johnny Wave vs. Shiima Xion - A-1 Collection
Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs - A-1 Collection
Brodie Lee vs. Alessandro Del Bruno - A-1 Collection
Super Smash Bros vs. Checkmate - A-1 Collection
Michael Elgin vs. Brodie Lee - A-1 Collection
Michael Elgin vs. Josh Alexander - A-1 Collection
Cheech vs. Ashley Sixx - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. Brodie Lee vs. Michael Elgin - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. Mike Rollins - A-1 Collection
Cheech vs. Josh Alexander - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. DH Smith vs. Tyson Dux - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. Cheech vs. Mike Rollins - A-1 Collection
BJ Whitmer vs. Ethan Page - A-1 Collection
Checkmate vs. Steady Ballers - A-1 Collection
Steve Brown vs. Ethan Page - A-1 Collection
Fire Ant vs. Josh Alexander - A-1 Collection
Ethan Page vs. RJ City vs. Cheech vs. Mike Rollins - A-1 Collection
Alessandro Del Bruno vs. Scotty O'Shea - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. Alessandro Del Bruno - A-1 Collection
Eric Cairne vs. Josh Alexander vs. Trent? - A-1 Collection
Johnny Gargano vs. Ethan Page - A-1 Collection
RVD vs. Cesaro - Summerslam 2014
Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz - Summerslam 2014
AJ Lee vs. Paige - Summerslam 2014
Rusev vs. Jack Swagger - Summerslam 2014
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose - Summerslam 2014
Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt - Summerslam 2014
Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella - Summerslam 2014
Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton - Summerslam 2014
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena - Summerslam 2014
Matt & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & kota Ibushi - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Jax Dane & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Daniel Grace & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Aero Star, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Mamba, Mini Abismo *****, Sexy Star & Súper Fly - AAA Triplemania XXII
10-Way Match - AAA Triplemania XXII
Taya vs. Faby Apache - AAA Triplemania XXII
El Mesias vs. Electroshock vs. Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr vs. Chessman vs. La Parka - AAA Triplemania XXII
Psycho Clown vs. El Texano Jr. - AAA Triplemania XXII
El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo vs. Cibernetico vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Myzteziz - AAA Triplemania XXII
Glacier & Earnest Miller vs. Faces Of Fear - WCW World War 3 1997
Saturn vs. Disco Inferno - WCW World War 3 1997
Yuji Nagata vs. Ultimo Dragon - WCW World War 3 1997
Steve Regal & Dave Taylor vs. Steiner Brothers - WCW World War 3 1997
Scotty Riggs vs. Raven - WCW World War 3 1997
Steve McMichael vs. Alex Wright - WCW World War 3 1997
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero - WCW World War 3 1997
Alex Colon vs. Latin Dragon - CZW HEAT
Papadon vs. Greg Excellent - CZW HEAT
Milk Chocolate vs. Devon Moore - CZW HEAT
Lucky 13 vs. Shane Strickland - CZW HEAT 
Drew Gulak vs. DJ Hyde - CZW HEAT
Alexander James vs. Chuck Mombo - CZW HEAT 
Dave Crist vs. John Silver vs. JT Dunn - CZW HEAT
Pepper Parks vs. Joe Gacy - CZW HEAT
Biff Busick vs. Jake Crist - CZW HEAT
Ultimo Dragon vs. Yuji Nagata - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Gedo vs. Chris Jericho - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Steve McMichael vs. Alex Wright - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Disco Inferno vs. Jacquelyn - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Curt Hennig vs. Ric Flair - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Scott Hall vs. Lex Luger - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Macho Man vs. DDP - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Hulk Hogan vs. Roddy Piper - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997

September
Toby Klein vs. Super Oprah vs. Elkview Adam - OHW Death In The Valley 
David Day vs. John Thorne vs. JC Bailey - OHW Death In The Valley
Viper vs. Bildo vs. Whacks - OHW Death In The Valley
Freakshow vs. Drake Younger - OHW Death In The Valley
Zac Vincent vs. Phil Macchio - OHW Death In The Valley
Elkview Adam vs. Drake Younger - OHW Death In The Valley
JC Bailey vs. Whacks - OHW Death In The Valley
JC Bailey vs. Drake Younger - OHW Death In The Valley
Kevin Steen vs. Chris Sabin - AIW Absolution IX
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Forgotten - AIW Absolution IX
Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Absolution IX
Scramble - AIW Absolution IX
Gregory Iron vs. Veda Scott - AIW Absolution IX
Tyson Dux vs. Bobby Beverly - AIW Absolution IX
Louis Lyndon vs. Davey Vega - AIW Absolution IX
Rickey Shane Page vs. Eddie Kingston - AIW Absolution IX
Josh Prohibition vs. Matt Cross - AIW Absolution IX
Tim Donst vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Absolution IX
Tyson Dux vs. Abe Jackson - AIW All In
Hoss Division 4-Way - AIW All In
Iron Curtain vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW All In
Heidi Lovelace vs. Athena - AIW All In
Ashley Sixx vs. Cheech - AIW All In
Alexia Nicole vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW All In
Joshua Singh vs. Alex Daniels - AIW All In
Brent Banks vs. Ethan Page - AIW All In
Sin Cara & Kalisto vs. Ascension - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Enzo Amore vs. Sylvester LeFort - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Bayley vs. Charlotte - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Jenny Rose vs. Marti Belle - WSU Resurgence
Miss Diss Lexia vs. Cherry Bomb - WSU Resurgence
Niya & Jessie Kaye vs. Nevaeh & Brittany Blake - WSU Resurgence
Sassy Stephie vs. Sojo Darling - WSU Resurgence
Hania vs. Athena - WSU Resurgence
C.U.N.T vs. Juicy Product - WSU Resurgence
Allysin Kay vs. Lufisto - WSU Resurgence
Jack Jehovah vs. Qefka The Quiet - CZW Down With The Sickness
Papadon vs. Joe Gacy - CZW Down With The Sickness
Pepper Parks vs. Blk Jeez - CZW Down With The Sickness
Team Tremendous vs. Buxx Belmar & Mike Bailey - CZW Down With The Sickness
Alexander James vs. Preacher James - CZW Down With The Sickness
Kimber Lee vs. DJ Hyde - CZW Down With The Sickness
The Front vs. Drew Gulak, Adam Flash, Nate Webb & - CZW Down With The Sickness
Homicide vs. Joker - CZW Down With The Sickness
Matt Tremont vs. Lucky 13 - CZW Down With The Sickness
Juicy Product vs. Oi4K vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Down With The Sickness
John Silver vs. “Hot Sauce” Tracy Williams - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Black Baron vs. John Wayne Murdoch - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Team IOU vs. Scotty Slade & Usurper - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Brian Fury vs. Jay Freddie - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Dick Justice vs. Francis Kip Stevens - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Pieces Of Hate vs. Flawless & Lawless - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Matt Taven vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Mike Graca vs. Kris Pyro - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
“Special Dark” Sugar D vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Hanson vs. Brian Fury vs. Julian Starr vs. Antonio Atama - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Juicy Product vs. Throwbacks - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Matt Tremont vs. Stockade - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Hooligans vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Timothy Thatcher vs. Jonathan Gresham - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Eric Corvis, Rickey Shane Page, Davey Vega vs. Crusade For Change - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Silver Ant vs. Anthony Stone - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Ultimate Endurance - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Michael Bennett vs. Kimber Lee - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Doom Patrol vs. Team TREMENDOUS - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Team Extreme vs. The Radicalz - WWF Armageddon 2000
William Regal vs. Hardcore Holly - WWF Armageddon 2000
Chyna vs. Val Venis - WWF Armageddon 2000
Chris Jericho vs. Kane - WWF Armageddon 2000
Edge & Christian vs. RTC vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. K-Kwik & Road Dogg - WWF Armageddon 2000
Billy Gunn vs. Chris Benoit - WWF Armageddon 2000
Trish Stratus vs. Ivory vs. Molly Holly - WWF Armageddon 2000
6 Way Hell In A Cell - WWF Armageddon 2000
Lars Rockne vs. 8Pac - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Canadian Badboy vs. KC Blood - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Chris Kole vs. Christian Vaughn vs. Robby Starr - JT Lightning Memorial Show
John McChesney vs. AERO! - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Jason Bane vs. N8 Mattson - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Sassy Stephie vs. Nevaeh - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Toby Klein vs. Ian Decay - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Doink The Clown vs. Lord Zoltan - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Matt Cross vs. Josh Prohibition - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Jessicka Havok & Allysin Kay vs. Tuff Tina & Angel Dust - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Reunion Rumble Royale - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Afterblaze & Marion Fontaine vs. Club Munchie & Mikey Lightning - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Q+A vs. Faith In Nothing vs. Irish Airborne - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
DCFC vs. House Of Truth - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Rhett Titus & Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana & Petey Williams - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
The Usos vs. Goldust & Stardust - WWE NOC 2014
Cesaro vs. Sheamus - WWE NOC 2014
Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler - WWE NOC 2014
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose - WWE NOC 2014
Mark Henry vs. Rusev - WWE NOC 2014
Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho - WWE NOC 2014
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella vs. Paige - WWE NOC 2014
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena - WWE NOC 2014 
3.Olé! vs. Osirian Portal - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Team Australia vs. F.I.S.T - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
BDK vs. Soul Touchaz - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
SAT vs. QuackSaw & Manami Toyota - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Team Dragon Gate vs. Spectral Envoy - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Team Osaka Pro vs. The Throwbacks - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
The Colony vs. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Team Minnesota vs. Team Michinoku Pro - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Archibald Peck vs. Colt Cabana - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 3



Rhett Titus vs. Petey Williams - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Scramble - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Brent Albright & Bobby Dempsey vs. House Of Truth - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
DCFC vs. Young Bucks - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Briscoes vs. American Wolves - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Up In Smoke vs. Young Bucks - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. El Generico - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
DCFC vs. Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega vs. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Scotty O'Shea vs. Gregory Iron vs. Pepper Parks vs. John Greed vs. Alex Vega - SMASH Super Showdown II
Vanessa Kraven & Lufisto vs. Kimber-Bombs - SMASH Super Showdown II
Tyson Dux vs. Johnny Gargano - SMASH Super Showdown II
Brent Banks vs. Rich Swann - SMASH Super Showdown II
Sebastian Suave vs. Josh Alexander - SMASH Super Showdown II
Super Smash Brothers vs. Young Bucks - SMASH Super Showdown II
Chris Hero vs. Matt Cross - SMASH Super Showdown II
Xandra Bale vs. Kimber Lee - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Veda Scott vs. Jewells Malone - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Courtney Rush vs. Cherry Bomb - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Kimber-Bombs vs. Xandra Bale & Courtney Rush - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Vanessa Kraven vs. Allysin Kay - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Angie Skye vs. Heidi Lovelace - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Leah Von Dutch vs. Taeler Hendrix - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
LuFisto vs. Amazing Kong - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014

October

Michael Bennett vs. ACH - ROH Global Wars 2014
Takkaki Watanabi vs. Michael Elgin - ROH Global Wars 2014
The Decade vs. Briscoes vs. ReDragon - ROH Global Wars 2014
Roderick Strong vs. Cedric Alexander - ROH Global Wars 2014
Young Bucks vs. Timesplitters vs. Forever Hooligans - ROH Global Wars 2014
RD Evans vs. Mystery Opponent - ROH Global Wars 2014
Nakamura/Jado vs. Liger/Tanahashi - ROH Global Wars 2014
TV Title 4 Way - ROH Global Wars 2014
Okada/Gedo vs. Bullet Club - ROH Global Wars 2014
Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen - ROH Global Wars 2014
Watanabe & Forever Hooligans s. ACH, Taven & Ciampa - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Decade vs. Jado & Gedo - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Bullet Club vs. Briscoes - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Kevin Steen vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Michael Bennett vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Young Bucks vs. reDragon - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Adam Cole vs. Jushin Liger - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
AJ Styles vs. Okada vs. Michael Elgin - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Angeldust vs. Bobby Beverly - AIW BOTS
Colin Delaney vs. Hania - AIW BOTS
Jasmin vs. Davey Vega - AIW BOTS
Tyson Dux vs. Jenny Rose - AIW BOTS
Rickey Shane Page vs. Alexia Nicole - AIW BOTS
Eddie Kingston vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW BOTS
BJ Whitmer vs. Heidi Lovelace - AIW BOTS
Louis Lyndon vs. Athena - AIW BOTS
Gregory Iron vs. Veda Scott - AIW BOTS
Brent Banks vs. Rickey Shane Page - AIW Failure By Design
Heidi Lovelace vs. Arik Cannon - AIW Failure By Design
Scramble - AIW Failure By Design
Josh Prohibition vs. Brian Myers - AIW Failure By Design
Obariyon vs. Veda Scott - AIW Failure By Design
Forgotten vs. Jollyville FuckIts - AIW Failure By Design
Christopher Daniels vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Failure By Design
Eddie Kingston vs. Ethan Page - AIW Failure By Design
Tim Donst vs. Josh Alexander - AIW Failure By Design
RockNES Monsters vs. Best Friends - PWG DDT4 2014
PPRay vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG DDT4 2014
Candice & Joey vs. Cole Steen Cole - PWG DDT4 2014
African American Wolves vs. Inner-City Machine Guns - PWG DDT4 2014
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Thornstowe - PWG DDT4 2014
Cole Steen Cole vs. Best Friends - PWG DDT4 2014
Inner-City Machine Guns vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG DDT4 2014
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Hero - PWG DDT4 2014
Best Friends vs. Inner-City Machine Guns - PWG DDT4 2014
Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett - PWG Mystery Vortex II
B-Boy, Joey Ryan & Willie Mack vs. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Anthony Nese vs. Roderick Strong - PWG Mystery Vortex II
African American Wolves vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs. Inner-City Machine Guns - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Chris Hero - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Young Bucks vs. Best Friends - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Adam Cole vs. Candice LeRae - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Lucky 13 vs. Jaki Numazawa - CZW TOD 13
Aero Boy vs. Masada - CZW TOD 13
Danny Havoc vs. Masashi Takeda - CZW TOD 13
Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai - CZW TOD 13
Masada vs. Lucky 13 - CZW TOD 13
Jaka vs. El Hijo Del Bamboo - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Mathieu St. Jacques vs. Dan Barry - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Oni vs. Amasis - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Jae Rukin vs. Leon St. Giovanni vs. Craigslist **** vs. Giant Tiger - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Food Fighters vs. Dirty Shit - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Kitsune vs. Michael Von Payton - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Addy Starr - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Izzie Deadyet vs. Danny Havoc - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Lance Storm vs. Chris Jericho - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Tajiri vs. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Psicosis vs. Rey Mysterio - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Sabu vs. Rhino - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka - ECW One Night Stand 2005
The Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Psicosis - ECW Gangstas Paradise (9/16/95)
Konnan vs. The Sandman - ECW (10/6/95)
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Psicosis - (10/7/95)
Rey Misterio Jr. & Konnan vs. Psicosis & La Parka - ECW Hardcore TV - ECW Arena (10/28/95)
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Psicosis - ECW November to Remember 95
Konnan vs. The Sandman - ECW House Party 96
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - ECW Hardcore TV (2/3/96)
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - ECW Big Ass Extreme Bash
Damian 666 vs. Chris Jericho - ECW (4/12/96)
Damian 666 vs. Sabu - ECW (5/10/96)
Brian Cage vs. Tony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 1
Candice & Joey vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW X Night 1
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 1
Johnny Gargano vs. Davey Richards - PWG ASW X Night 1
Best Friends vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW X Night 1
ACH vs. Michael Elgin - PWG ASW X Night 1
Mount Rushmore vs. Inner City Machine Guns & AR Fox - PWG ASW X Night 1
Chris Hero vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW X Night 1
PPRay vs. RockNES Monsters bs. B-Boy & Willie Mack - PWG ASW X Night 2
Anthony Nese vs. Tomasso Ciampa - PWG ASW X Night 2
Best Friends vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG ASW X Night 2
ACH vs. Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 2
AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW X Night 2
Davey Richards vs. Ricochet - PWG ASW X Night 2
Joey & Candice & Drake Younger vs. Mount Rushmore - PWG ASW X Night 2
Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano - PWG ASW X Night 2
Bobby Fish vs. TJ Perkins - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Candice & Joey vs. Inner City Machine Guns vs. Bad Influence - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Michael Elgin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Brian Myers vs. AJ Styles - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Drew Gulak vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Mount Rushmore vs. Friends Of Low Moral Fiber - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Candice LeRae vs. Rich Swann - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Ricochet vs. Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Busick & Gulak vs. ReDragon - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
ACH vs. Kenny Omega - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Bad Influence vs. Young Bucks - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Johnny Gargano vs. Candice LeRae - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
TJ Perkins vs. Ricochet - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Michael Elgin vs. Trevor Lee - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Kenny Omega vs. Matt Sydal - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Mount Rushmore vs. ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Johnny Gargano vs. Trevor Lee - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Team Busick vs. Team Hero - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Scramble - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Alexander James vs. Kit Osbourne - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Papadon vs. Joe Gacy - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Philly's Most Wanted vs. Beaver Boys - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Mike Bailey vs. Shane Strickland - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Trevor Lee vs. Caleb Konley - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Team Tremendous vs. Oi4K - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Chris Dickinson vs. Biff Busick - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Matt Tremont vs. Devon Moore - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Hayabusa vs. Kodo Fuyuki - Electric Cage Match
Hayabusa vs. Tetsuhiro Kuroda - Exploding Barbed Wire
Lance Storm & Mike Awesome vs. Edge & Christian - WWF InVasion 2001
Nick Patrick vs. Earl Hebner - WWF InVasion 2001
APA vs. Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire - WWF InVasion 2001
Billy Kidman vs. X-Pac - WWF InVasion 2001
Raven vs. William Regal - WWF InVasion 2001
Billy Gunn, Big Show & Albert vs. Hugh Morris, Shawn Stasiak & Chris Kanyon - WWF InVasion 2001
Tajiri vs. Taz - WWF InVasion 2001
Rob Van Dam vs. Jeff Hardy - WWF InVasion 2001
Lita & Trish vs. Torrie & Stacy - WWF InVasion 2001
Inaugural Brawl - WWF InVasion 2001
FBI vs. Axl Rotten, Balls Mahoney & Tommy Dreamer - ECW House Party 1998
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Candido - ECW House Party 1998
Gran Naniwa vs. Gran Hamada - ECW House Party 1998
Roadkill vs. Al Snow - ECW House Party 1998
Great Sasuke vs. Justin Credible - ECW House Party 1998
RVD vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - ECW House Party 1998
Taz vs. Flash Funk - ECW House Party 1998
Dudley Boyz vs. Spike Dudley, New Jack & Kronus - ECW House Party 1998
Sabu vs. Sandman - ECW House Party 1998
Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas - HIAC 2014
Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro - HIAC 2014
Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella - HIAC 2014
Usos vs. Stardust & Goldust - HIAC 2014
Randy Orton vs. John Cena - HIAC 2014
The Miz vs. Sheamus - HIAC 2014
Rusev vs. Big Show - HIAC 2014
AJ Lee vs. Paige - HIAC 2014
Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins - HIAC 2014
Christian York vs. Jay Bradley - Extreme Rising November Remember
Stevie Richards vs. Papadon - Extreme Rising November Remember
Luke Hawx vs. Perry Saturn - Extreme Rising November Remember
Balls Mahoney & Blue Meanie vs. Da Lost Boys - Extreme Rising November Remember
Facade vs. Bestia 666 - Extreme Rising November Remember
FBI vs. BLK OUT - Extreme Rising November Remember
Raven vs. Stevie Richards - Extreme Rising November Remember
Devon Storm vs. Sabu - Extreme Rising November Remember
Homicide vs. Rhino - Extreme Rising November Remember
BUSHI, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado, Jushin Liger, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask - NJPW 05/25/14
Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga, & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata - NJPW 05/25/14
Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satosho Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr & Lance Archer vs. Rob Conway & Wes Brisco - NJPW 05/25/14
Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano - NJPW 05/25/14
Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 05/25/14
Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie - NJPW 05/25/14
Ishi ivs. Kota Ibushi - NJPW 05/25/14
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW 05/25/14
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Daniel Gracie - NJPW 05/25/14
AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada - NJPW 05/25/14
Shayne Hawke vs. Pinkie Sanchez - IWS XV
TDT vs. Team Tremendous - IWS XV
The Afterparty vs. Beef Wellington & 3.0 - IWS XV
Jaka vs. Addy Starr - IWS XV
Adam Sky vs. Branden O'Conner vs. Matt Novak vs. Liam Letto- IWS XV
Volkano vs. Eddie Erdogan - IWS XV
War Machine vs. Black Dynamite - IWS XV
SeXXXy Eddy, Green Phantom & Tommy Dreamer vs Salvation - IWS XV
Liam Letto vs. Thunderbolt Rukin vs. Eddie Erdogan vs. Pinkie Sanchez - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
TDT vs. Latino Connection - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Excess vs. Volkano - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Afterparty vs. Salvation vs. Heavy Metal Chaos vs. Generation Kill - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Adam Sky vs. Black Dynamite - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Shayne Hawke vs. Fred La Merville - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Mike Bailey vs. Green Phantom - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Sabu vs. Danny Doring - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Jamie Dundee vs. Chris Candido - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
FBI vs. BWO - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Lance Storm vs. Balls Mahoney - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Mikey Whipwreck vs. RVD - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Axl Rotten - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Dudley Boyz vs. Sandman, Tommy Dreamer & Spike Dudley - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. - Lucha Underground S01 E01
Son Of Havoc vs. Sexy Star - Lucha Underground S01 E01
Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma - Lucha Underground S01 E01
1443


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14[/b
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
April 20th 
Hog Wild 96
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
Nitro – 9/16/96
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
Impact – 4/24/14
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
April 27th 
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
TNA Sacrifice 14
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
Raw – 9/22/97 
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
Smackdown – 4/27/00
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman *


*


Spoiler:  May



May
Impact – 5/1/14
628. Gunner vs. Mr. Anderson
629. Gunner vs. Bobby Roode
630. Willow vs. James Storm
631. The BroMans vs. The Wolves and Sanada
632. Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
NXT – 5/1/14
633. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch 
634. Natalya vs. Layla
May 3rd 
635. Big Show vs. Floyd “Money” Mayweather – Wrestlemania XXIV
May 4th
636. The Shield vs. Ryback and Team Hell No – TLC Match – TLC 2012
637. Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H – Steel Cage Match – Extreme Rules 2013
Extreme Rules 2014
638. Hornswoggle vs. El Torito – WeeLC Match 
639. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
640. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods
641. Big E vs. Bad News Barrett - Intercontinental Championship
642. The Shield vs. Evolution 
643. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - Steel Cage Match
644. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - Diva’s Championship
645. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Extreme Rules Match 
May 5th
Raw – 5/5/2014
646. United States Championship 20 Man Battle Royal
647. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
648. Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback
649. Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
650. Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio
651. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E - Intercontinental Championship
May 6th
Main Event 
652. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
653. Natalya, Naomi, and Cameron vs. Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, and Aksana 
654. Goldust vs. Curtis Axel
Halloween Havoc 96
655. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho 
656. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson
May 7th
Smackdown – 2/1/01
657. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz (WWF Tag Team Champinship – Tables Match)
658. Ivory vs. Lita vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship Match)
659. Edge and Christian vs. APA
660. Chris Jericho vs. Tazz
661. Big Show vs. Billy Gunn 
662. Undertaker and Kane vs. Haku and Rikishi (First Blood Match)
663. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship Match)
664. Triple H vs. John Morrison (Smackdown – Tables Match)
May 12th 
Raw – 5/12/14
665. John Cena and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
666. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
667. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
668. Sheamus vs. Ryback
669. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
670. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes
671. Batista vs. Roman Reigns 
May 13th 
Main Event – 5/13/14
672. Alicia Fox vs. Emma 
673. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
May 14th 
Raw – 4/8/13
674. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton
675. Fandango vs. Kofi Kingston 
676. Rhodes Scholars and Bella Twins vs. Tons of Funk and Funkadactyls 
677. John Cena vs. Mark Henry
678. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger (Raw - 5/12/14)
May 15th 
Impact - 5/15/14
679. Willow vs. Magnus and Bram
680. Crazy Steve vs. Kazarian 
681. Mr. Anderson vs. James Storm
682. DJ Z vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (X Division Championship)
683. Eric Young vs. MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
May 16th 
Smackdown – 5/16/14
684. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
685. El Torito vs. Heath Slater 
686. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (Special Guest Ref: Eva Marie)
687. Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista 
688. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
689. Cesaro vs. R-Truth 
690. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
Summerslam 2002
691. Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio 
692. Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho 
May 19th
Raw – 5/19/14
693. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
694. Big E vs. Ryback (Beat the Clock Challenge)
695. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
696. Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio (Beat the Clock Challenge)
697. Seth Rollins vs. Batista 
698. Alicia Fox vs. Paige
699. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat the Clock Challenge)
700. John Cena vs. Luke Harper
May 20th 
Unforgiven 2006
701. Johnny Nitro vs. Jeff Hardy (Intercontinental Championship)
702. Umaga vs. Kane
703. The Spirit Squad vs. The Highlanders (World Tag Team Championship)
704. Triple H and Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon, and Big Show (2 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match)
705. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship)
706. Randy Orton vs. Carlito 
707. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship TLC Match)
The Great American Bash 2004
708. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Rene Dupree vs. Booker T (United States Championship)
709. Charlie Haas vs. Luther Reigns 
710. Torrie Wilson vs. Sable
Raw – 10/20/01[/i]
711. Molly Holly, Lita, Jacqueline vs. Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, and Ivory
712. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sara
May 26th
Raw 5-26-14
713. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
714. Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae 
715. El Torito vs. Drew McIntyre 
716, Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
717. Randy Orton and Batista vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust
718. Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
719. Alicia Fox vs. Emma
720. Adam Rose vs. Davy Crockett (Damien Sandow)
721. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio
May 27th 
Main Event – 5/27/14
722. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel
723. R-Truth vs. D-Sizzle (Damien Sandow)
724. Brie Bella vs. Natalya 
725. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Harper and Rowan)
Smackdown – 12/13/01
726. Kurt Angle and William Regal vs. Rikishi and Edge
727. Taijiri vs.Crash (Cruiserweight Championship)
728. Jeff Hardy vs. Test
729. The Dudley Boyz and Christian vs. Scotty 2 Hotty, Albert, and Tazz
730. Matt Hardy vs. Bradshaw 
731. Chris Jericho and The Undertaker vs. The Rock and Rob Van Dam
ECW TV
732. Eddy Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko (ECW Television Championship)
May 28th
Raw – 1/9/06
733. Trish Stratus vs. Ashley (Women’s Championship)
734. Rob Conway vs. Chavo Guerrero 
735. Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels vs. Carlito and Chris Masters
May 31st
736. The Mexicools vs. bWo (Great American Bash 2005)





Spoiler:  June



June 1st
NXT Takeover
737. Adam Rose vs. Camacho 
738. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and El Local (NXT Tag Team Championship)
739. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship #1 Contenders Match)
740. Charlotte vs. Natalya (NXT Women’s Champion) 
741. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
Payback 2014
742. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (Mask vs. Hair)
743. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
744. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel 
745. Rusev vs. Big E
746. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
747. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
748. John Cena vs. Brya Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
749. The Shield vs. Evolution (No Holds Barred Elimination Match)
June 2nd 
Raw 6/2/14
750. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro and Bad News Barrett
751. Kofi Kingston vs. Bo Dallas
752. John Cena vs. Kane
753. Los Matadores vs. 3MB
754. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
755. Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger 
756. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
757. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Money in the Bank Qualifying match)
758. Rybaxel vs. Goldust and Sin Cara 
June 12th
NXT – 6/12/14 
759. Paige, Emma, and Bayley vs. The BFF’s (Charlotte, Summer Rae, Sasha Banks)
760. Colin Cassidy vs. Sylvester Lefort 
761. Sami Zayn vs. Mr. NXT 
762. Adrian Nevielle vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
June 16th
Raw – 6/16/14
763. Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler 
764. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett 
765. Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus 
766. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
767. Adam Rose and Summer Rae vs. Fandango and Layla 
768. WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Battle Royal 
769. Cameron vs. Paige 
770. Goldust and StarDust vs. Rybaxel 
771. John Cena vs. Kane (Stretcher Match)
June 18th
Raw – 9/27/99
772. Big Show vs. Chris Jericho
773. D’Lo Brown vs. Steve Blackman (European Championship)
774. New Age Outlaws vs. X-Pac and Kane 
775. Ivory vs. Mae Young and Fabulous Moolah (Handicap Evening Gown Match)
776. Jeff Jarrett and Tom Prichard vs. Chyna and Debra
777. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship)

778. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship – Bash at the Beach 94)

Smackdown – 7/27/00
779. Hardy Boyz vs. Lo Down
780. Grand Masta Sexay vs. Taz
June 19th
Impact – 6/19/14
781. Eric Young vs. Kenny King (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
782. The Wolves vs. Austin Aries and Samoa Joe vs. Willow and Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
783. The Wolves vs. Magnus and Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
784. Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
June 22nd
785. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Edge vs. Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 21)
786. Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Ric Flair (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 22)
787. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 23)
788. John Morrison vs. Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Chris Jericho (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXIV)
June 23rd
Raw – 6/23/14
789. Jimmy Uso vs. Luke Harper
790. Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan 
791. Naomi vs. Alicia Fox
792. Bo Dallas vs. Titus O’Neil 
793. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
794. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
795. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger
796. Big E vs. Damien Sandow 
797. John Cena, Sheamus, and Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, and Randy Orton

798. CM Punk vs. Mark Henry vs. MVP vs. Finlay vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Christian vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXV)
799. Kofi Kingston vs. MVP vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Matt Hardy vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Christian (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 26)
June 24th
800. Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010) 
801. Randy Orton vs. The Miz vs. Mark Henry vs. Ted DiBiase vs. John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Edge(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010)
June 25th
Money in the Bank 2011
802. Sin Cara vs. Wade Barrett vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Sheamus vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match) 
803. Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly (Divas Championship) 
804. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. R-Truth vs. Alex Riley vs. The Miz vs. Rey Mysterio(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
805. Randy Orton vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship) 
806. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship)

June 26th
NXT – 6/26/14
807. Xavier Woods vs. Bull Dempsey 
808. Summer Rae vs. Becky Lynch 
809. Collin Cassidy vs. Sawyer Fulton 
810. Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam
Impact – 6/26/14
811. Taryn Terrell and Gail Kim vs. The Beautiful People
812. Sanada vs. DJ Z vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve
June 27th
813. Dolph Ziggler vs. Santino Marella vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Sin Cara vs. Tensai vs. Christian (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
814. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Big Show vs. John Cena (WWE Championship Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
June 29th 
815. Fandango vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Jack Swagger vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
816. Rob Van Dam vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. CM Punk (All Star Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
Money in the Bank 2014
817. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
818. Paige vs. Naomi (Divas Championship)
819. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
820. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
821. Rybaxel vs. Star Dust and Goldust
822. Rusev vs. Big E 
823. Summer Rae vs. Layla (Special Referee: Fandango)
824. Sheamus vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Cesaro vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match)
June 30th
Raw 6/30/14
825. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam 
826. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
827. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi and Cameron 
828. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston 
829. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow 
830. Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler 
831. Rybaxel vs. Stardust and Goldust 
832. Paige vs. AJ Lee (Diva’s Championship)
833. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton





Spoiler:  July



July 1st
Main Event – 7/1/14
834. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods 
835. Nikki Bella and Alicia Fox vs. Naomi and Cameron 
836. Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam, Big E vs. Cesaro, Ryback, Curtis Axel 
July 7th
Raw – 7/7/14
837. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos 
838. Rusev vs. Rob Van Dam
839. Randy Orton vs. Dean Ambrose 
840. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
841. Sheamus vs. Damien Sandow 
842. The Miz vs. Chris Jericho 
843. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Naomi and Cameron 
844. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston
845. Bo Dallas vs. El Torito 
846. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins 

847. The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy (Undisputed Championship – Ladder Match – Raw 7/1/02)
848. Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero (No Disqualification – Smackdown 9/26/02)
July 8th
Main Event – 7/8/14
849. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (United States Championship – Last Man Standing Match) 
850. Nikki Bella vs. Eva Marie, Summer Rae, Naomi, Natalya, and Rosa Mendes 
851. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – Judgment Day 09)
July 9th
Halloween Havoc 96
852. Steve McMichael and Chris Benoit vs. The Faces of Fear
853. Harlem Heat vs. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash (WCW Tag Team Championships)
854. Hulk Hogan vs. Macho Man (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

855. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Summerslam 2005)
856. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Steel Cage Match - Unforgiven 2005)

July 10th
857. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE Championship – Extreme Rules Match – One Night Stand 2006)
July 14th
Raw – 7/14/14
858. Sheamus vs. The Miz
859. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
860. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
861. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Cameron 
862. Cesaro vs. Big E
863. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
864. Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
865. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins, Randy Orton, and Kane

866. Ric Flair vs. Sting (Nitro – 9/5/95)
867. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (Nitro)
868. Hulk Hogan vs. Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Nitro – 7/6/98)
July 16th
Raw – 7/1/02
869. Rob Van Dam vs. William Regal 
870. Bubba and Spike Dudley vs. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit 
871. Booker T vs. Big Show
July 20th
Battleground 2013 
872. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins (WWE Tag Team Championship)
873. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
Battleground 2014
874. Adam Rose vs. Fandango
875. Naomi vs. Cameron
876. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
877. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
878. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
879. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
880. Intercontinental Championship Battle Royal 
881. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
July 21st
Raw – 7/21/14
882. Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton
883. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox, Eva Marie, Cameron, Rosa Mendes 
884. Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow 
885. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler
886. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Emma and Natalya 
887. Fandango vs. Zack Ryder
888. RybAxel vs. Big E and Kofi Kingston
889. Rusev vs. The Great Khali 
890. Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro 
July 27th 
Summer Slam 2013
891. Kane vs. Bray Wyatt (Ring of Fire Match)
892. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow 
893. Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship Match)
894. Brie Bella vs. Natalya
895. Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification) 
896. Dolph Ziggler and Kaitlyn vs. Big E Langston and AJ Lee
897. John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Championship – Special Guest Ref: Triple H) 
World War 3 96
898. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon (J Crown Championship)
899. Nick Patrick vs. Chris Jericho (One Arm Tied Behind My Back Match)
900. Giant vs. Jeff Jarrett 
July 28th
Raw – 7/28/14
901. John Cena vs. Cesaro
902. The Miz, Curtis Axel, Ryback vs. Dolph Ziggler and The Usos
903. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
904. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
905. Fandango vs. Diego 
906. Natalya and Naomi vs. Cameron and Alicia Fox
907. Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins 
July 29th
Main Event – 7/29/14
908. The Usos vs. RybAxel
909. Slater and The Gator vs. Zack Ryder and Tyson Kidd
910. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
July 30th 
NXT – 7/24/14
911. Kalisto and Sin Cara vs. The Vaudevillains
912. Adrain Neville vs. Rusev 
Raw – 8/11/97
913. The Road Warriors vs. The Godwins 
914. Scott Putski vs. Tony Williams
915. Flash Funk vs. Brian Pillman
916. Owen Hart & Davey Boy Smith vs. The Patriot & Ken Shamrock
917. Faarooq vs. Chainz
918. Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind
Smackdown – 9/11/03
919. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. Tajiri and Nunzio
920. Shaniqua vs. Dawn Marie
921. Chris Benoit vs. Rhyno
922. Eddie Guerrero vs. John Cena (Latino Heat Parking Lot Brawl)
923. APA vs. Matt Hardy and Shannon Moore





Spoiler:  August



August 1st 
Smackdown – 8/1/14
924. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
925. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
926. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes 
927. Kane and Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose 
928. Diego vs. Fandango
August 3rd 
World War 3 96
929. The Amazing French Canadians vs. Harlem Heat
930. Dean Malenko vs. Pyschosis (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
931. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash vs. Nasty Boys vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
932. World War 3 60 Man Battle Royal 
August 4th
Raw – 8/4/14
933. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (Last Man Standing Match)
934. Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry 
935. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
936. Rusev vs. Sin Cara
937. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro
938. RybAxel vs. Stardust and Cody Rhodes
939. Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper
940. Diego vs. Fandango 
941. Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
942. Seth Rollins vs. Heath Slater
August 5th
Main Event – 8/5/14
943. Slater Gator vs. Stardust and Goldust 
944. Summer Rae vs. AJ Lee
945. Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio
August 7th
Impact – 8/7/14
946. Abyss vs. Bram (Monsters Ball Match)
August 11th 
Raw – 8/11/14
947. Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel 
948. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
949. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
950. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie 
951. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
952. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
August 12th 
Main Event – 8/12/14
953. Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston
954. The Usos vs. RybAxel vs. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam (WWE Tag Team Championship)
August 13th
955. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Elimination Chamber 2014)
956. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (Wrestlemania XXX)
957. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Main Event 4/8/14)
958. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Raw 3/3/14)
August 16th 
Summer Slam 2006
959. Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero
960. Big Show vs. Sabu (ECW Championship – Extreme Rules)
961. Randy Orton vs. Hulk Hogan
962. Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley (I Quit Match)
963. King Booker vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship)
964. DX vs. Vince McMahon and Shane McMahon
965. Edge vs. John Cena (WWE Championship)

966. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (Final Battle 2010)
967. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards (ROH World Championship - Death Before Dishonor VIII) 
August 17th 
Summer Slam 2014
968. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro 
969. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
970. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Divas Championship)
971. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
972. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
973. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
974. Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella 
975. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
976. John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
August 18th
Raw – 8/18/14
977. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. Big Show and Mark Henry
978. Natalya vs. Paige 
979. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Championship)
980. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
981. Roman Reigns, Rob Van Dam, Sheamus vs. Randy Orton and RybAxel
982. The Usos vs. Stardust and Goldust
983. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere)
August 19th
Main Event – 8/19/14
984. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
985. Nikki Bella vs. Emma
986. Los Matadores vs. SlaterGator
987. Big Show vs. Erick Rowan

988. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Steel Cage Match – Raw 1/7/08)
989. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Tables Match – Lockdown 2005)
990. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Falls Count Anywhere – One Night Stand 2008)
August 25th 
Raw – 8/25/14
991. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
992. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Number 1 Contender Intercontinental Championship)
993. Paige vs. Natalya 
994. The Usos vs. Goldust and StarDust
995. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Mizdow 
996. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins and Kane 
997. Los Matadores vs. Slater Gator
998. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
999. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt
1000. John Cena, Big Show, Mark Henry vs. The Wyatt Family 
August 26th
Main Event – 8/26/14
1001. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins 
1002. Adam Rose vs. Curtis Axel 
1003. Goldust and Stardust vs. Los Matadores
August 27th 
Starrcade 1996 
1004. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko (J-Crow and WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1005. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa (WCW Women’s Championship) 
1006. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. 
August 28th 
1007. Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy (WWE Championship – No Mercy 2008)
Starrcade 1996 
1008. Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett 
1009. The Outsiders vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
1010. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW US Heavyweight Championship)
1011. Lex Luger vs. Giant
1012. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper 
August 31st 
Souled Out 1997 
1013. Chris Jericho vs. Masahiro Chono 
1014. Hugh Morris vs. Big Bubba (Mexican Death Match)





Spoiler:  September



September 1st 
WCW Nitro – 9/4/95
1015. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman 
1016. Ric Flair vs. Sting 
1017. Hulk Hogan vs. Big Bubba (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
WCW Nitro – 9/10/95 
1018. Sabu vs. Alex Wright 
1019. Sting vs. V.K. Wallstreet (WCW US Heavyweight Championship)
1020. Scott Norton vs. Randy Savage 
1021. Hulk Hogan vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
WCW Nitro – 9/18/95
1022. The American Males vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
1023. Paul Orndorff vs. Johnny B. Badd 
Raw – 9/1/14
1024. Sheamus and Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz and Cesaro 
1025. Summer Rae, Naomi, and Layla vs. Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, Cameron 
1026. Big Show and Mark Henry vs. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan
1027. Jack Swagger vs. Curtis Axel 
1028. Adam Rose vs. Titus O’Neil 
1029. Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
1030. Goldust vs. Jimmy Uso
1031. John Cena, Chris Jericho, and Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, and Kane
WCW Nitro – 9/18/95
1032. Ric Flair vs. Brian Pillman
September 2nd 
Main Event – 9/2/14
1033. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Sandow 
1034. Natalya and Rosa Mendes vs. Summer Rae and Layla
1035. Gold and Stardust vs. Los Matadores 
September 3rd 
WCW Nitro – 9/25/95
1036. Alex Wright vs. Disco Inferno 
1037. Kurasawa vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman 
1038. The Taskmaster vs. Randy Savage 
1039. Lex Luger vs. Meng 
Raw – 2/20/95
1040. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Gary Sabaugh
1041. Adam Bomb vs. Rip Rogers 
1042. Jacob and Eli Blu vs. Leroy Howard and Mark Star
1043. Diesel vs. Jeff Jarett (WWF Championship) 
September 7th
1044. Paige vs. Emma (NXT Women’s Championship)
September 8th 
Raw – 9/8/14
1045. Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match)
1046. Paige and AJ Lee vs. Natalya and Rosa Mendes 
1047. Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus 
1048. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd and Tyler Breeze 
1049. Gold and Stardust vs. Los Matadores
1050. Titus O’Neil vs. Adam Rose 
1051. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton

September 9th 
Main Event – 9/9/14
1052. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger 
1053. Cesaro vs. Zack Ryder 
1054. Adam Rose vs. Titus O’Neil 
1055. The Ascension vs. Los Matadores 

1056. Chris Jericho vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship/Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold – Cyber Sunday 2008)
1057. The Rock and Stone Cold vs. Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall, and Kevin Nash
September 11th 
NXT Takeover: Fatal Four Way
1058. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and Sin Cara (NXT Tag Team Championship)
1059. CJ Parker vs. Baron Corbin 
1060. Sylvester LeFort vs. Enzo Amore
1061. Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1062. Charlotte vs. Baley (NXT Women’s Championship) 
1063. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship) 
September 15th 
Raw – 9/15/14
1064. Kane vs. Chris Jericho 
1065. Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1066. AJ Lee and Brie Bella vs. Paige and Nikki Bella 
1067. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt 
1068. Sheamus and The Usos vs. Cesaro, Goldust, Stardust 
1069. Naomi vs. Cameron 
1070. Dolph Ziggler and R-Ziggler vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow 
1071. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
September 17th 
Nitro – 10/2/95
1072. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage 
1073. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko 
1074. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson 

1075. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana
ROH Field of Honor
1076. Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal (Steel Cage Match)
September 18th 
NXT – 9/18/14
1077. Charlotte vs. Emma 
1078. Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel 
1079. Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker 
1080. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd and Titus O’Neil
September 21st 
Night of Champions 2014
1081. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1082. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
1083. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
1084. Rusev vs. Mark Henry 
1085. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho 
1086. Paige vs. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Divas Championship)
1087. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
September 22nd 
Raw – 9/22/14
1088. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Champion)
1089. Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1090. Natalya vs. Summer Rae 
1091. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane
1092. Sheamus and The Usos vs. Cesaro, Gold and Stardust
1093. Rusev vs. Mark Henry 
1094. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Slator Gator 
1095. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella 
1096. John Cena vs. Randy Orton
September 23rd 
Main Event – 9/23/14
1097. Paige vs. Naomi 
1098. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
Nitro – 10/9/95
1099. Sting vs. The Shark (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
1100. Sabu vs. Mr. J.L.
1101. Big Bubba vs. Road Warrior Hawk 
1102. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson (Cage Match)
September 25th
NXT – 9/25/14
1103. Mojo Ralwey vs. Bull Dempsey 
1104. Tyler Breeze vs. Justin Gabriel 
1105. Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss
1106. Enzo Amore vs. Marcus Louis
1107. Lucha Dragons vs. The Ascension (NXT Tag Team Championship)
September 26th 
Smackdown – 9/26/14]
1108. Intercontinental Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal
1109. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1110. Natalya and Rosa Mendes vs. Summer Rae and Layla 
1111. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro (Intercontinental Championship)
1112. Rusev vs. Big Show

1113. Sting vs. Dutch Mantell (Main Event – 9/2/90)
September 28th 
1114. Big Show and Kane vs. CM Punk and Mason Ryan (Over the Limit 2012 – WWE Tag Team Champioship)
1115. The Blade Runners vs. Bret Wayne Sawyer and Sean O’Reilly (UWF Power Pro Wresting – April 86)
1116. Sting and Rick Steiner vs. Mike Rotundo and Ron Simmons (NWA Southern Pro Wresting – 5/19/87)
1117. Sting vs. Ric Flair (NWA Pro Wrestling 1/2/88 – NWA World Heavyweight Championship) 
1118. Sting vs. Stan Lane (Main Event 10/2/88)
 Royal Rumble 2008
1119. Ric Flair vs. MVP
1120. Chris Jericho vs. JBL
1121. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
1122. Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy (WWE Championship)
1123. Royal Rumble 2008
September 29nd 
Raw – 9/29/14
1124. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz vs. Cesaro (WWE Championship)
1125. Layla vs. Rosa Medes 
1126. Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas
1127. Brie Bella vs. Cameron and Eva Marie
1128. Slator Gator vs. Los Matadores 
1129. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1130. Sheamus vs. Damien Mizdow 
1131. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton and Kane
September 30th 
Main Event – 9/30/14
1132. Sami Zayn vs. Xavier Woods (Dark Match)
1133. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
1134. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae and Layla
1135. Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston
1136. Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry
1137. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze (Dark Match)
Smackdown – 10/3/14
1138. Dolph Ziggler and Sheamus vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow
1139. Paige vs. Naomi
1140. The Usos vs. Slator Gator
1141. Cesaro vs. R-Truth
1142. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton and Kane





Spoiler:  October



October 1st 
Nitro – 10/16/95
1143. Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero
1144. Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs. Meng 
1145. Ric Flair and Sting vs. Arn Anderson and Brian Pillman 

1146. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match – Extreme Rules 2014 Kick Off Show)
October 2nd
NXT – 10/2/14
1147. Charlotte vs. Bayley (NXT Women’s Championship)
1148. Hideo Itami vs. Viktor 
1149. Baron Corbin vs. Troy McClain 
1150. The Vaudevillians vs.Tye Dillinger and Jason Jordan
1151. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship) 

1152. The Shield vs. Evolution (Extreme Rules 2014)
1153. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws (Wrestlemania XXX)
October 6th 
Raw – 10/6/14
1154. Dolph Ziggler and The Uso’s vs. Cesaro, Gold and Stardust
1155. Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry 
1156. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae 
1157. Jack Swagger vs. Tyson Kidd 
1158. El Torito vs. Mini-Gator 
1159. Paige and Alicia Fox vs. AJ Lee and Emma
1160. The Miz vs. Sheamus
1161. John Cean vs. Randy Orton, Kane, and Seth Rollins
October 7th 
1162. Sting vs. Butch Reed (Main Event - March 26, 1989)
1163. Sting vs. Mike Rotundo (NWA World TV Championship – 4/1/89)
1164. Sting vs. Ron Simmons (WCW Power Hour - August 18, 1989)

Main Event – 10/7/14
1165. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bo Dallas (Intercontinental Championship)
1166. Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella, Summer Rae, Layla, and Cameron 
1167. Jey Uso vs. Stardust 

Smackdown – 8/26/99
1168. Jeff Jarrett vs. Billy Gunn
1169. X-Pac and Kane vs. APA vs. Big Show and Undertaker (WWF Tag Team Championship)
1170. Big Boss Man vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Champion)
1171. Chris Jericho vs. Road Dogg
October 9th 
1172. John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. CM Punk vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Championship - Hell in a Cell Match – Raw dark match – 9/26/11)
1173. CM Punk vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship – Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2009)
1174. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (WWE Championship – Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2009)
NXT – 10/9/14
1175. Tyler Breeze vs. Mojo Rawley 
1176. Hideo Itami vs. Viktor 
1177. The Vaudevillians vs. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady 
1178. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks 
1179. Sami Zayn vs. Titus O’Neil 
1180. DX vs. Legacy (Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2009)
1181. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus (WWE Championship – Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2010)
October 10th 
Smackdown – 10/10/14
1182. Kane vs. Adam Rose
1183. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1184. Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston
1185. Rusev vs. Dolph Ziggler
1186. Sheamus, The Usos, Jack Swagger, Los Matadores, El Torito, and Mark Henry vs. Gold, and Stardust, Slater Gator, Gator, Bo Dallas, Cesaro, and Damien Mizdow
October 13th 
Raw – 10/13/14
1187. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust 
1188. AJ Lee and Layla vs. Paige and Alicia Fox
1189. Randy Orton vs. Dolph Ziggler 
1190. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger 
1191. Rusev vs. Big Show 
1192. Sheamus vs. The Miz
1193. Natalya, Naomi, and Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella, Summer Rae, and Cameron 
1194. John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose (No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match)
October 14th 
Main Event – 10/14/14
1195. Tyson Kidd vs. R-Truth
1196. Cesaro vs. Justin Gabriel 
1197. Rusev vs. Big E
October 15th
1198. The Undertaker vs. Kane (World Heavyweight Championship - Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2010)
Hell in a Cell 2011[/i
1199. Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton (World Heavyweight Championship – Hell in a Cell Match)
October 16th 
NXT – 10/16/14
1120. Baron Corbin vs. Elijah Samson
1121. Lucha Dragons vs. Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake 
1121. Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch 
1122. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady vs. The Legionnaires 
October 19th 
1123. Sting vs. Stunning Steve Austin (WCW Pro Wrestling - January 8, 1994)
1124. Sting vs. Ric Flair (WCW Nitro - November 6, 1995)
1125. Sting vs. Arn Anderson (WCW Nitro - July 8, 1996)
1126. Sting & “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. The Nasty Boys (WCW Saturday Night - July 27, 1996)
1127. Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2011)
1128. CM Punk vs. Ryback (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2012)
October 20th 
Raw – 10/20/14
1129. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Miz, Gold and Stardust
1130. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1131. Rusev vs. Big E
1132. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae
1133. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro 
1134. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, and Kane (Handicap Street Fight)
October 22nd 
1135. Bo Dallas vs. Big E - (Main Event 10/21/14)
1136. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger - (Main Event 10/21/14)
1137. CM Punk vs. Ryback and Paul Heyman (Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2013)
1138. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Hell in a Cell 2013)
1139. Kane vs. Mankind (Hell in a Cell Match – Raw is War 8/24/98)
1140. Stone Cold and The Undertaker vs. Kane and Mankind (Hell in a Cell Match – Raw 6/17/98)
October 23rd 
NXT – 10/23/14
1141. The Ascension vs. Tye Dillinger and Jason Jordan 
1142. CJ Parker vs. Tyler Breeze 
1143. The Vaudevillians vs. Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake 
1144. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks 
1145. Adrian Neville vs. Titus O’Neil (NXT Championship)

1146. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – No Mercy 2002)
October 26th 
1147. DX vs. Big Show and The McMahons (Hell in a Cell Match – Unforgiven 2006)
Hell in a Cell 2014
1148. Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas
1149. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro (2 out of 3 Falls Intercontinental Championship)
1150. Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella 
1151. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1152. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Hell in a Cell #1 Contenders Match)
1153. Sheamus vs. The Miz (WWE United States Championship)
1154. Rusev vs. Big Show 
1155. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Divas Championship)
1156. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Hell in a Cell Match)
October 27th 
Raw – 10/27/14
1157. Gold and Stardust vs. Big Show and Mark Henry (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1158. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1159. The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs. The Usos
1160. Bo Dallas vs. Ryback
1161. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane
1162. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena
October 28th 
Main Event – 10/28/14
1163. The Usos vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow 
1164. Paige vs. Natalya 
1165. Sheamus vs. Bo Dallas
October 30th 
NXT – 10/30/14
1166. Emma vs. Carmella 
1167. Bull Dempsey vs. Justin Gabriel
1168. Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs 





Total= 1168*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Haven't posted my total in quite a long time, but here it is. At 1476 as of this very moment. I stopped keeping track of it with the date I watched somewhere along the past two months and just keeping the numbered list.



Spoiler: Matches as of 11/1/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)\
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)
March 1, 2014
304. Rick Rude vs Bruiser Brody (WCCW)
305. Abdullah the Butcher vs Manny Fernandez (NWA Worldwide 9/14/85)
306. The Dudley Boys vs The Eliminators for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
307. Lance Storm vs Rob Van Dam (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
308. Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Masato Yakushiji vs TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo & Mens Teoh (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
309. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2 for the ECW World Television Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
March 2, 2014
310. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
311. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
312. Shynron vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show #3)
313. Shane Strickland vs Pepper Parks vs Azrieal (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
314. MASADA vs Alexander James (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
315. Greg Excellent vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
316. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
317. OI4K vs The Juicy Product (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
318. Danny Havok vs Aeroboy in an International Deathmatch (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 3, 2014
319. Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
March 4, 2013
320. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
321. BLK OUT vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
322. Drew Gulak vs Lucky 13 for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 5, 2014
323. Colin Olsen vs Ty Colten vs Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux vs Matt Cross (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
324. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 6, 2014
325. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
326. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
327. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane Page vs Leah Von Dutch (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 7, 2014
328. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
329. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
330. The Usos vs Los Matadores for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
331. Larry Zybysko vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
332. Hollywood Hogan vs Sting for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
March 8, 2014
333. Taz vs Sabu (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
334. Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
335. Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
336. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
337. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
338. Jarek 1:20 vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling)
339. Alex Castle vs Brandon Espinosa vs Jeff O'Shea vs Mallaki Matthews (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
340. Matt Castle vs Zakk Sawyers (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
341. Team IOU vs Gary Jay & Pierre Abernathy (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
342. Green Ant vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2")
343. Motor City Machine Guns vs Speed Muscle (TNA Impact 6/12/08)
343. The Wolves & MVP vs Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/13)
344. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/14)
345. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH Glory by Honor IV9/17/05)
March 9, 2014
346. Terry Funk vs Stevie Richards vs The Sandman (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
347. Raven vs Terry Funk for the ECW World Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
348. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship (ROH "A Night of Tribute" 11/19/05)
349. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee (WSU "An Ultraviolent Affair" )
350. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
351. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer vs The Scene (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
352. BxB Hulk vs Sami Callihan (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
353. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabu & Jon Davis in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
354. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Akira Tozawa (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
355. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
356. Low Ki vs PAC (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
357. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the Open United Gate Championships (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
358. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
359. Michael Bennett vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
360. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
361. Cedric Alexander vs AJ Styles (PWX 1/19/14)
March 10, 2014
362. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
363. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
March 11, 2014
364. John Cena vs Erick Rowan (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
365. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
366. Sheamus vs Christian in a Memphis Street Fight (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
367. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Randy Orton & Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
March 12, 2014
368. Sami Callihan vs Sabu in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
369. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs CIMA vs Rich Swann vs Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
370. Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong (Chikara "Joshimania: Night 1" 12/2/11)
371. Sara Del Rey vs Kana (Chikara "Klunk in Love " 10/8/11)
372. Triple H vs CM Punk in a No DQ Match (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/19/11)
373. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
374. John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
March 13, 2014
375. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & R-Truth (WWE Main Event 3/12/14)
376. AJ Lee vs Natalya for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
377. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
378. The Scene vs Los Ben Jejos (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
379. Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
380. Low Ki, BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs PAC, Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
381. JT Dunn vs AR Fox {NEFW "Unglued)
382. Dan Barry, Bill Carr, Ken Scampi & Tim Hughes vs JT Dunn, Mark Shurman, Leon St. Giovanni & Max St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
383. Eric Corvis vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
384. Paige vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
385. The Ascension vs Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
386. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
387. Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
388. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
389. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
390. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson {NWA Force-1: Fight Club)
March 14, 2014
391. ? & ? vs ? & ? (FIP "Everything Burns" Pre-Show 3/14/14)
392. Josh Hess vs Jack Gallow (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
393. Larry Dallas vs Josh Hess (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
March 15, 2014
394. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "Anniversary Show " 3/6/14)
March 16, 2014
395. Yokozuna vs Koko B. Ware {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
396. Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
397. Shawn Michaels vs Maxx Moon {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
398. The Undertaker vs Damien Demento {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
399. Francis Kip Stevens vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
400. Ryan Rush vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
401. Stockade vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
402. Hania vs Dan Barry (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
March 17, 2014
403. Gail Kim vs Alissa Flash (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
404. Lei'D Tapa vs Ivelisse (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
405. Tara vs Mia Yim (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
406. Miss Tessmacher vs Santana (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
407. ODB vs Trinity (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
408. Jackie Moore vs Taryn Terrell (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
409. Hannah Blossom vs Sojo Bolt vs Taeler Hendrix (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
410. Velvet Sky vs Jillian Hall (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
411. Mickie James vs Serena Deeb (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
412. Gauntlet to crown the "Queen of the Knockouts" (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
March 18, 2014
413. Davey Richards vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2)
414. Mr. Touchdown vs Max Raptor (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
415. Jollyville Fuck Its vs Sean Hardrive & Danny Todd (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
416. Dave Cole vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
417. Usurper vs Addy Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
418.Worst Case Scenario vs Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 19, 2014
419. Seth Rollins vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
420. Big E vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
421. The Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
422. Jaka vs Matthew Justice (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 20, 2014
423. Blake Edward Balakus vs Aaron Epic (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
424. Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic vs Garden State Gods (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
425. TJ Marconi vs Darius Carter in a Last Man Standing Match with Chris Dickinson as Special Referee (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
426. Juicy Product vs Aaron Solo & Jonathan Cade (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
427. Earl Cooter vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
428. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
429. Ivelisse vs Leva for the SHINE Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
430. The Submission Squad vs The Savages (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
431. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
432. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
March 21, 2014
433. Sugar Dunkerton vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
434. Kobald vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 22, 2014
435. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
436. Adam Rose vs Camacho (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
437. Sasha Banks vs Bailey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
438. Sheamus vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
439. Estonian Thunderfrog vs Qefka the Quiet (Beyond Wrestling)
440. Estonian Thunderfrog & Drew Gulak vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 23, 2014
441. AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
442. Jaka vs Mike Quackenbush (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
443. The Rock vs Steve Austin for the WWF Championship (WWE Wrestlemania X7)
444. Mr. Perfect vs Terry Taylor (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
445. Marty Janetty vs ? (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
446. Ric Flair vs El Matador (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
March 24, 2014
447. The Steiner Brothers vs The Beverly Brothers (WWF Royal Rumble 1993)
March 25, 2014
448. Dan Barry & Ken Scampi vs The Super Smash Brothers (Beyond Wrestling "Off the Grid")
449. Tim Donst vs Colt Cabana (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
450. Devastation Corporation vs Green Ant & AssailAnt (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
451. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
452. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 26, 2014
453. Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
454. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
455. Kimber Lee vs Candice LeRae (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
456. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
457. The Beaver Boys vs Murderer's Row for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
458. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
459. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
460. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 28, 2014
461. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
462. Silas Young vs Adam Page (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
463. C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
464. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
465. Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
466. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc. (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
467. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
468. Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
469. Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
470. American Wolves vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
March 29, 2014
471. Christian vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
472. Luke Harper vs John Cena (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
473. Naomi vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
474. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
475. AJ Styles vs Tyler Black (IWA-MS 4/28/06)
March 30, 2014
476. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
477. Tamina Snuka, Aksana, Layla, Alicia Fox & Summer Rae vs Naomi, Cameron, Natalya, Eva Marie & Emma (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
478. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
479. Kurt Angle vs John Cena (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
480. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & The Big Valbowski (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
481. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
482. Rikishi vs Test (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
483. Billy Kidman & The Hurricane vs Tajiri & Jamie Noble (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
484. Reverend D-Von & Batista vs Randy Orton & Farooq (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
485. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
486. Brian Pillman vs Ricky Steamboat (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/25/1992)
487. Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder (WWE Superstars 6/11/09)
488. Jimmy Snuka vs Samu (WWF 2/20/84)
489. Juventud Guerrera, Lizmark Jr & Hector Garza vs Psychosis, La Parka & Villano IV (WCW Bash at the Beach 11/13/97)
March 31, 2014
490. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
491. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs PPRay (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
492. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
493. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
494. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 1, 2014
495. Best Friends vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
496. Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
497. Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 2, 2014
498. Matt Taven vs Silas Young (ROH 12th Anniversary)
499. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
500. Moko Rawley vs CJ Parker (NXT 3/27/14)
501. Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 3/27/14)
502. Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu (NXT 3/27/14)
503. Natalya vs Charlotte (NXT 3/27/14)
504. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas for the NXT Championship
April 3, 2014
505. Austin Aries vs Seiya Senada for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA/Wrestle-1 "Oubtreak" 3/2/14)
506. Bully Ray & Willow vs Bobby Roode & Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
507. Samuel Shaw vs Ken Anderson in a Straight Jacket Match (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
508. Sanada vs Tigre Uno in Match #1 in a Best of 3 Series for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
509. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
510. MVP vs Kenny King (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
511. Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
April 5, 2014
512. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
513. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
514. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce & Domino for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE No Way Out 2/17/07)
515. RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
516. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
517. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 6, 2014
518. The Usos vs Real Americans vs Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania XXX Pre-Show 4/6/14)
519. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
520. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
521. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
522. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
523. Brock Lesnar vs The Underaker (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
524. The Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
525. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
April 7, 2014
526. The Wyatt Family vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
527. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Batista for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
528. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
529. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
530. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
531. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
532. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
533. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
April 8, 2014
534. Kyle O'Reilly vs Brian Kendrick (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
535. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
536. Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
537. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger for the QPW Championship (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 9, 2014
538. Chris Dickinson vs Kevin Steen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
539. Abnormalz vs Fusion Dance vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
540. Aaron Epic vs Matt Taven (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 10, 2014
541. Johnny Cockstrong, Jaka & Usurper vs Dan Barry, Swamp Monster & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 12, 2014
542. Jonathan Gresham vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
543. "Machismo King" Jay Lethal vs Delirious (ROH "A Night of Hoopla")
544. Nicholas Kaye vs Anthony Stone in an I Quit Match (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 13, 2014
545. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
546. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
547. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
548. Emma vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
549. The Ascension vs John Vandall & Hurley (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
550. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
551. Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
552. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
553. Cesaro vs Big Show (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
554. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Los Matadores (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
555. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
556. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
557. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
April 14, 2014
558. Tabarnak de Team vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
559. Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
560. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
561. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
562. Paige vs Alicia Fox (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
563. Batista & Randy Orton vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
564. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
565. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
566. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
567. Fandango & Layla vs Santino Marella & Emma (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
568. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
569. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, 3MB, Bad News Barrett, Fandango, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Titus O'Neil & Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
April 15, 2014
570. Michael Elgin vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
571. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
572. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Battle Royal for #1 Contendership of the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Big Show vs Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
574. Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/2/05)
575. Ultimo Dragon vs Rey Misterio Jr. for the J Crown Cruiserweight Championship (WCW World War 3 11/24/96)
576. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 7/21/95)
April 16, 2014
577. Ultimo Dragon vs Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 3/16/97)
578. Chavo Guerrero vs Jamie Noble (WWE SmackDown 4/18/08)
April 18, 2014
579. Dojo Bros vs Biff Busick & Roderick Strong (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 19, 2014
580. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
581. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
582. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
583. Beaver Boys vs Sozio & Jaka for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
584. Grex Excellent vs Pepper Parks (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
585. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs Greg Excellent & LuFisto (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
586. Biff Busick, Alex Colon & The Juicy Product vs Chris Dickinson, Azrieal & OI4K (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
April 20, 2014
587. MASADA vs Mister Tofiga (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
588. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
589. Devon Moore vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
590. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
591. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 9" 7/26/11)
592. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (WXW "16 Carat Gold: Night One" 3/2/12)
593. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #132)
594. Drew Gulak & Jake Manning vs Super Smash Brothers ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
595. Josh Alexander vs MK McKinnan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
596. Ashley Sixx vs Mike Rollins ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
597. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
598. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 21, 2014
599. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
600. Chris Jerico vs "Stone Cold" Steve Austin for the Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 12/9/01)
601. Undertaker vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 7/21/02)
602. The Rock vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/25/02)
603. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/19/03)
604. John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian for the WWE Championship (WWE Vengeance 6/26/05)
April 22, 2014
605. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
606. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2006)
607. Christian Cage vs Rhino in an 8 Mile Street Fight (TNA Bound For Glory 2006)
608. Christian Cage vs Rhino in a Barbed Wire Six Sides of Steel Match (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
609. Christian Cage vs Sting (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
610. Abyss vs Sting vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Final Resolution 2007)
April 23, 2014
611. Mojo Rawley vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
612. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
613. Christian Cage vs Kurt Angle for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2007)
614. Christian Cage vs Samoa Joe for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Destination X 2007)
615. Chris Jerico vs Ultimate Dragon for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 1997)
616. 123 Kid vs Hakushi (WWE Summerslam 1995)
617. John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars July '09)
April 24, 2014
618. El Generico vs Low Ki ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 27, 2014
619. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
620. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
621. Paige vs Aksana (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
622. John Cena vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
623. Dudley Boys vs Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian in a Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championships (WWF Wrestlemania 2000)
624. Dave Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
625. Mike Quackenbush vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
626. AssailAnt vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
627. Jaka vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
628. The Batiri vs JT Dunn, Aaaron Epic and Estonian Thunderfrog (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
629. Darius Carter vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 28, 2014
630. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
631. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
April 29, 2014
632. Bad Influence vs The Bravado Brothers (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2014" 4/5/14)
633. Tim Donst vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
634. Devastation Corporation vs Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
635. Colt Cabana vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 30, 2014
636. Frankie Picard vs Connor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
637. Dick Justice vs Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
638. AR Fox vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
639. Dan Barry & Monsta Mack vs Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change vs Punisher Van Slyke & Kevin Graham (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
640. Jay Freddie vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
641. Pinkie Sanchez & Sugar Dunkerton vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
642. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
643. Shynron vs Ryan Rush vs Benny Martinez vs Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
644. Jaka & Chris Dickinson vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
645. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
May 1, 2014
646. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
647. BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Adam Page vs Adrenaline Rush & Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
648. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
649. The Submission Squad vs Jollyville Fuck-Its (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
650. Davey Vega vs ACH vs Gary Jay vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
651. Hope & Change vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
May 4, 2014
652. Jody D'Milo vs Addy Starr (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
653. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. Camacho vs Oliver Grey (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
655. CJ Parker vs The Great Khali (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
656. Ty Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Sawyer Fulton & Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
657. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
658. Colin Delaney & Youthanazia vs Eric Ryan, Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
659. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Elgin (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
660. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
661. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
662. Kobald vs Estonian Thunder Frog (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
663. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
664. Jaka vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 5, 2014
665. 20 Man Battle Royal for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
666. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
667.Ryback vs Cody Rhodes (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
May 6, 2014
668. Antonio Thomas vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 7, 2014
669. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (ISW "Trapped in the Closet" Pre-Show)
670. Sanada vs DJ Z for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Xplosion )
671. Jenny Rose vs Hania {WSU "Mutiny")
May 8, 2014
672. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
673. Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 9, 2014
674. Funaki vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 10, 2014
675. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
676. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
677. Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
678. African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 11, 2014
679. The Fabulous Three vs One Man Gang & Demolition (CHIKARA King of Trios 2008)
680. Alexander Rusev vs Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
681. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
682. Tyson Kidd vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
683. Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
684. The Usos & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension & Corey Graves (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
685. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 12, 2014
686. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
687. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
688. Sasha Banks vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
689. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
690. Natalya vs Layla (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
691. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
692. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay in a No DQ Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
May 15, 2014
693. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Team Tremendous (WSU Secret Show)
694. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 5/9/14)
May 18, 2015
695. The Young Bucks vs Best Friends for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
696. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae for the PWG World Championship (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
697. Lucky 13 vs Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
698. Biff Busick vs Caleb Konley vs Azrieal (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
699. Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
700. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
701. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
702. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs The Harris Boys vs The Mamalukes (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
703. Jimmy Hart vs Mancow (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
704. Scott Steiner vs The Wall (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
705. Mike Awesome vs The Cat (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
706. Harlem Heat 2000 vs Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
707. Sting vs Booker T (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
708. Vampiro vs Billy Kidman (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
709. Norman Smiley vs Terry Funk for the Hardcore Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
710. Scott Steiner vs Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
711. Sting vs Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
712. Chris Candido vs The Artist vs Lash Leroux vs Juventud Guerrera vs Shannon Moore vs Crowbar for the Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
713. Buff Bagwell & Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair & Lex Luger for the Tag Team Championships (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
714. Scott Steiner vs Sting for the WCW US Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
715. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship 
May 19, 2014
716. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
717. Drake Younger vs AR Fox (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
718. The Juicy Product vs OI4K (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
719. Biff Busick vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
720. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
721. Big E vs Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
722. Rusev vs Heath Slater (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
723. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
724. Seth Rollins vs Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
725. Alicia Fox vs Paige (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
726. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
727. John Cena vs Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
May 20, 2014
728. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 5/20/14)
729. Naomi vs Aksana (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
730. Emma vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
731. The Legionnaires vs Kalisto & El Locale (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
732. Captain Comic vs Camacho (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
733. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
734. Battle Royale to determine a #1 Contender to the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
May 21, 2014
735. Austin Aries vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
736. Jesse Vane vs Stockade vs Ryan Rush vs Francis Kip Stevens (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
737. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
738. DC Dynamite vs Marek Brave vs Knight Wagner vs Ty Colton (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
739. Zero Gravity vs The Dan Lawrence Project & The Markus Crane Experience (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
740. Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs Juntai Miller & Colt Cabana (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
741. Jonathan Gresham vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
742. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 22, 2014
743. Angelina Love vs Brittany for the TNA Knockout Championship (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
744. Austin Aries vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
May 23, 2014
745. Matt Cage vs ACH for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 25, 2014
746. The Spectral Envoy vs The BDK (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
747. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
748. The Batiri vs Sinn Bodhi and his Odditorium (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
749. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly
750. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 vs The Pieces of Hate vs 17 & DeviAnt (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
751. Jimmy Jacobs vs Archibald Peck (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
752. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
753. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus for the Grand Championship (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
May 26, 2014
754. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
755. The Men of the Year vs Monster Express for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
756. Dicks and Flips vs Youthanazia (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 27, 2014
757. Tyson Dux vs Trevor Lee vs Shane Hollister vs Davey Vega (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 29, 2014
758. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
759. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
760. Colin Cassady vs Angelow Dawkins (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
761. Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
May 30, 2014
762. Taeler Hendrix vs Serena Deeb (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
763. Leva Bates vs Amber O'Neal (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
764. AJ Styles vs Matt Hard {Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XV" 3/28/14)
765. Matt Cage vs Trike Davis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
766. Alex Rudolph, Frank Wyatt & Jake Parnell vs Jeff O'Shea, Brandon Gallagher & JJ Grarett (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
767. Zakk Sawyers vs Ricky Starks (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
768. The Hooligans vs Team IOU (Beyond Wrestling)
June 1, 2014
769. Big E vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/22/14)
770. El Torito vs Hornswoggle (WWE Payback Kickoff 6/1/14)
771. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
772. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
773. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
774. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
775. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
776. Paige vs Alicia Fox for the Divas Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
777. The Shield vs Evolution in a No Holds Barred Elimination Match
June 3, 2014
778. Andrew Everett vs Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
779. Bad Influence Invitational (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
780. Ethan Page vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
781. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 4, 2014
782. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Jake Manning & Sojo Bolt (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
783. Louis Lyndon vs ACH for the Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
784. Jeff Jarrett vs Colt Cabana (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
785. Christopher Daniels vs Bad Bones (TNA Xplosion)
June 6, 2014
786. Jojo Bravo vs Bolt Brady (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
787. Jake Dirden vs Mikey McFinnegan (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
June 8, 2014
788. Frank Wyatt vs Danny Cannon vs Jake Parnell vs Alex Castle vs Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
789. Davey Vega vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling)
790. Chris Dickinson vs Jarek 1:20 (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
791. Johnny Cockstrong & Usurper vs Darius Carter & TJ Marconi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
792. Sozio vs Eddie Smooth (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
793. Jaka vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
794. Qefka the Quiet vs Joe Gacy (CZW Dojo Wars)
June 9, 2014
795. Tim Donst vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 10, 2014
796. Steve Corino, Matt Striker & Adam Pearce vs Cassidy Riley, Luke Hawx & Hurricane Helms (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
797. ACH vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
798. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
799. Michael Elgin vs Andrew Everett for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
800. Gauntlet for the Gold 9 (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
801. KUSHIDA vs Jushin Liger (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
802. Nick Jackson vs Rocky Romero (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
803. Adam Rose vs Camacho (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
804. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
805. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
June 11, 2014
806. Natalya vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
807. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
808. Kevin Steen vs Masato Tanaka (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
809. Pinkie Sanchez vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
June 13, 2014
810. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak vs Michael Elgin (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
June 14, 2014
811. Da Hoodz vs Tabarnak de Team (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
812. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
813. Team Tremendous vs Sozio & Stockade (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
814. Kimber Lee vs Alexxis (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
815. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
816. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havok (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
817. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
818. The Beaver Boys vs The Juicy Product for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
819. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
820. Stampede Bulldogs vs Puma & Bobby Quance (MLW "Reloaded Tour: Day 1" 1//9/04)
821. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
822. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
823. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
824. Sanada vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
825. Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik in a Ladder Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA "Slammiversary XII" 6/15/14)
826. Jake Manning vs Caleb Konley vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 12)
827. Alex Reynolds vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 12)
June 16, 2014
828. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
829. Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
830. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
June 17, 2014
831. Low Ki vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 12)
832. Dave Finlay vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 12)
833. Johnny Gargano & Samuray Del Sol vs Chuck Taylor & Silas Young (EVOLVE 12)
834. Ricochet vs El Generico (EVOLVE 12)
835. AR Fox vs Sami Callihan in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 12)
June 18, 2014
836. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
837. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
838. Charlotte vs Bayley (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
839. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Phillip Gooljar & Stewart Cumberland (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
840. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
841. Jaka vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
842. Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki vs American Dragon (ROH "Era of Honor Begins" 2/23/02)
843. American Dragon vs Low Ki (ROH "Round Robin Challenge" 3/30/02)
June 20, 2014
844. Bad News Barrett vs Roman Reigns (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
845. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
846. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
847. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
848. Low Ki vs AJ Styles (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
849. Eddie Guerrero & Amazing Red vs The SAT (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
850. American Dragon vs Bio-Hazard (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
851. Spanky vs Paul London (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 22, 2014
852. Doug Williams vs Jay Briscoe (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
853. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
854. Low Ki vs Prince Nana (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
855. Amazing Red vs Xavier (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
856. Christopher Daniels vs Scoot Andrews (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
857. Sumie Sakai vs Simply Luscious (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
858. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Watanabe vs Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs TD Thomas (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
859. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven for the ROH Television Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
860. Cedric Alexander vs Roderick Strong in a Submission Match (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
861. The Briscoes vs Matt Hardy & Micheal Bennett (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
862. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
863. reDRagon vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
864. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
June 23, 2014
865. AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 24, 2014
866. Spanky vs Jody Fleisch (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
867. American Dragon vs Doug Williams (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
868. Stockade vs John Silver vs Latin Dragon vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
June 27, 2014
869. Amazing Red vs Low Ki (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
870. The Wolves vs Tigre Uno & Sanada for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Xplosion)
871. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
June 28, 2014
872. The Hardy Boyz vs The Briscoes (OMEGA "Chaos in Cameron")
June 29, 2014
873. Bayley, Emma & Paige vs Sasha Banks, Charlotte & Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
874. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
875. Mr. NXT vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
876. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
877. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
878. Alex Shelley vs Tim Donst (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
879. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
880. Paige vs Naomi for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
881. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
882. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose vs RVD vs Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
883. Stardust & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
884. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
885. Layla vs Summer Rae with Fandango as Special Referee (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
886. John Cena vs Roman Reigns vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Bray Wyatt vs Alberto Del Rio in a Ladder Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
June 30, 2014
887. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
888. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
889. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
890. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
891. The Great Khali vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
892. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
893. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
894. Paige vs AJ Lee for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
895. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
July 1, 2014
896. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
897. The Wyatt Family vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
898. The Funkadactyls vs Alicia Fox & Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
899. Cesaro & RybAxel vs Rob Van Dam, Dolph Ziggler & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
July 2, 2014
900. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (XWA Beyond Wrestling Showcase)
901. Too Cold Scorpio vs Chris Benoit (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
902. Shane Douglas vs Ron Simmons for the ECW World Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
903. The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/14)
904. AJ Styles vs Seiya Sanada for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Wrestle-1)
905. Shynron vs Shane Strickland (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
906. Alvin Alvarez vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
907. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
908. Drew Gulak vs Christina Von Eerie (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
909. Ricochet vs KUSHIDA (NJPW BOSJ XXI Finals)
July 5, 2014
910. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
911. Bo Dallas vs Diego (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
912. AJ Lee vs Eva Maries (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
913. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
914. Aaron Epic vs Gary Jay (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
915. Kennedy Kendrick vs Josh Hess (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
916. Jack Gallow vs Earl Cooter (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
917. The Juicy Product vs The Submission Squad (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
918. Blake Edward Belakis vs Chasyn Rance (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
919. Saso Rivera vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
920. Aaron Solo & Jason Cade vs The Savages (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
921. Lince Dorado vs Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher vs Gran Akuma for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
922. Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
923. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
924. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
925. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
926. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
927. The Ascension vs Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
July 6, 2014
927. The Wolves vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z vs The Freak & Knux for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
928. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
929. Bully Ray vs Ethan Carter III in a Tables Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
930. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
931. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
932. The Vaudevillains vs local competitors (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
933. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
936. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam 933. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
936. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Bayley & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
937. CJ Parker vs ? (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
938. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
939. The Young Bucks vs The Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Dominion 2014)
940. Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy (ECW One Night Stand 2005)
941. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (ROH "Flyin' High" 3/22/14)
942. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014)
July 7, 2014
943. Kota Ibushi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 2014)
July 8, 2014
944. AR Fox vs Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling)
945. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
946. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
947. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
948. Chris Jericho vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
949. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
950. John Cena vs Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
July 9, 2014
951. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
952.Veda Scott vs Seleziya Sparx (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
953. Matt Cross vs Bobby Beverly vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks vs Cheech vs Davey Vega (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
954. Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
955. Athena vs Nikki Storm for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
956. The Jollyville Fuck Its vs Flips and a Dick vs Faith in Ryan for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
957. Michael Elgin vs Colin Delaney for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
958. Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs ACH & Johnny Gargano (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)

959. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
960. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
961. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Best Friends (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 12, 2014
962. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 7/8/14)
963. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
964. ACH vs Ricochet (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 13, 2014
963. Nikki Bella vs Natalya, Naomi, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae (WWE Main Evnt 7/8/14)
964. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
965. Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
966. Public Enemy vs Taz & Sabu for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
967. Cactus Jack vs The Sandman in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
968. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
969. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly in a Submission or KO Only Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 14, 2014
970. Michael Bennett vs ACH (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
971. Michael Elgin vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
972. The Decade vs The Briscoes vs reDRagon (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 15, 2014
973. Bayley vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
974. Sin Cara vs ? (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
975. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
976. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
July 16, 2014
977. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
978. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
979. The Usos vs Titus O'Neil & Heath Slater (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 17, 2014
980. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
981. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 19, 2014
982. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura vs Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
983. Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
984. Curtis Axel vs Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
985. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
986. Roman Reigns vs Rusev (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 20, 2014
987. The Miz vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
988. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
989. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
990. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
991. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven vs Silas Young vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World TV Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
992. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
993. Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III & Rhino (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
994. 8 Man Gauntlet Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
995. MVP & Kenny King vs Eric Young & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
996. Brittany vs Madison Rayne in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
997. Bobby Lashley vs Jeff Hardy for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
998. Adam Rose vs Fandango (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)	
999. Cameron vs Naomi (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)
1000. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1001. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1002. Rusev vs Jack Swagger (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
July 21, 2014
1003. Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
1004. The Batiri vs Estonian Thunderfrog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1005. Kobald vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1006. Drew Gulak vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1007. Drew Gula vs Green Ant rematch (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
July 22, 2014
1008. Devastation Corporation vs The Captain & Tenille (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1009. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Brian Fury vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1010. Francis O'Rourke vs Funaki (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1011. CIMA & Matt Sydal vs Ricochet & Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival"7/20/14)
1012. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & EITA for the Open the Twin Gate Championships (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival" 7/20/14)
1013. Shelton "X" Benjamin vs Doc Gallows (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1014. Brian Pillman vs Alex Wright (WCW "Great American Bash| 6/18/95)
1015. Great Muta vs Sting (WCW "Japan Supershow" 3/21/91)
1016. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn for the WWE Hardcore Championship (WWE "Sunday Night Heat| 8/5/01)
1017. The Hardy Boyz vs Funaki & Teioh (WWE "Sunday Night Heat" 9/27/98)
July 23, 2014
1018. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
July 24, 2014
1019. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1020. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/18/14)
1021. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1022. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1023. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
1024. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr. (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
July 25, 2014
1025. ACH, Matt Taven & Tomasso Ciampa vs Takaaki Watanabe & Forever Holliganz (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1026. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Jado & Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
July 26, 2014
1027. Kane & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1028. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes, Cameron & Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1029. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1030. AJ Lee & Paige vs Emma & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1031. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1032. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1033. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1034. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1035. Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1036. The Young Bucks vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1037. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1038. Adam Cole vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1039. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1040. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1041. Tommy Trainwreck vs Scotty Wild (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1042. Matthew Palmer vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1043. MVP vs Bobby Roode in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1043. DJ Z vs Low Ki (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1044. Magnus & Bram vs Mr. Anderson & Gunner (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1045. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell for the Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1046. The Great Muta vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1047. Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & Rhino in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
July 28, 2014
1048. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1049. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1050. Moose vs Hakim Zane (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1051. Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs The Briscoes vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1052. The Hardy Boyz vs Elijah Burke & Sylvester Terkay (WWE ECW)
1053. The Faces of Fear vs Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Monday Nitro 5/20/96)
1054. Public Enemy vs Nasty Boys (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1055. Dean Malenko vs Alex Wright (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 29, 2014
1056. The Throwbacks vs The Submission Squad (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1057. Ophidian vs Heidi Loveleace (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1058 Latvian Proud Oak & Lithuanian Snow Troll vs Mr. Azerbaijan & Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1059. Worker Ant vs DeviANT (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1060. Brian Pillman vs Eddie Guerrero (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 30, 2014
1061. The Pieces of Hate vs Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
July 31, 2014
1062. Estonian Thunder Frog vs The Proletariat Boar of Muldova (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1063. The Spectral Envoy vs Blaster McMassive, Oleg the Usurper & Jaka (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
August 1, 2014
1064. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1065. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1066. Jason Jordan vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1067. Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1068. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Blue Bloods for the WCW Tag Team Championships (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1069. Konnan vs Psicosis for the Mexican Heavyweight Championship (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1070. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs The Giant & Ric Flair (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
August 2, 2014
1071. The Wolves vs The Hardys for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1072. Low Ki vs Manik vs DJ Z (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1073. Brian Cage vs Sanada vs Crazy Steve (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1074. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1075 Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1076. Seth Rollins vs Fandango (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1077. Jey Uso vs Ryback (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1078. Lexxus vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1079. Tazz vs Mr. Perfect (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1080. Booker T & Christian vs Edge & DDP (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1081. Trish Stratus vs Ivory (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1082. Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & X-Pac vs Hulk Hogan & The Rock (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
August 3, 2014
1083. Jeff Hardy vs Billy (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1084. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle for the Intercontinental Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1085. Triple H vs Chris Jericho vs Stephanie McMahon for the Undisputed Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1086. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1087. Jack Swagger vs Rusev (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1088. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1089. Old Fashioned vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1090. Max Smashmaster vs Jojo Bravo (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1091. Blind Rage vs Mat Fitchett (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1092. Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet vs The Batiri (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1093. Billy Roc vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1094. Fire Ant & Silver Ant vs Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1095. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1096. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs Tursas, Ares & Nokken (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1097. 3.0, Archibald Peck & The Batiri vs Ares, Tursas, Nokken, Qefka the Quiet & Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1098. Chuck Taylor vs Shynron (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" Dark Match 6/21/14)
1099. The Usos vs RyaAxel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1100.Dolph Ziggler vs Bo Dallas (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1101. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro in a No DQ Match (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1102. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1103. R-Truth vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1104. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1105. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1106. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
August 4, 2014
1107. AC/DC vs The Throwbacks vs Tursas & Nokken vs Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1108. Movado vs Ophidian (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 6, 2014
1109. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1110. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1111. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 2)
1112. Devon Moore vs Alexander James (CZW Proving Ground 2014)
August 7, 2014
1113. Jaka vs The Estonian Thunder Frog (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1114. Devastation Corporation vs 3.0 (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1115. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1116. The Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1117. Eddie Kingston vs Shynron (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1118. The Colony & The Batiri vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 9, 2014
1119. BJ Whitmer vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1120. BJ Whitmer vs Matt Taven (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1121. Matt Taven vs The Romantic Touch (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1122. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1123. Jay Lethal vs Cedric Alexander (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1124. Abyss vs Bram in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1125. Mr. Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw vs The Bro-Mans (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1126. Team 3D, Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow vs Ethan Carter III, Rhino, Snitsky & Rycklon in a Hardcore War (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1127. Sanada vs Low Ki vs Samoa Joe for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
August 10, 2014
1128. Low Ki vs Chris Sabin (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1129. Rashad Cameron vs DJ Z (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1130. Rubix vs Kenny King (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1131. Matt Cross vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1132. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1133. Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels vs Spanky vs Doug Williams in a One Hour Iron Man Match for the ROH Championship (ROH "Crowning a Champion"7/27/02)
1134. Leva Bates vs LuFisto (WSU "Uncensored Rumble")
1135. The Hooliganz vs Heidi Lovelace & Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell #3")
1136. Christina Von Eerie vs Candice LeRae (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Day 1)
August 11, 2014
1137. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Xplosion)
1138. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Honor Invades Boston" 8/24/02)
August 12, 2014
1139. Shelton Benjamin vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Climax 24: Day 3)
1140. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW Climax 24: Day 4)
1141. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Climax 24: Day 4)
August 13, 2014
1142. The Usos vs RybAxel (WWE Main Event 7/29/14)
1143. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder & Tyson Kidd (WWE Main Event 7/29/14)
1144. Eric Ryan vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1155. Louis Lyndon vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1156. Rickey Shane Page vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1157. Buff Bagwell vs Jock Sampson (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1158. Ace Vetter vs Manik (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1159. Sonjay Dutt vs Rockstar Spud (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1160. Petey Williams vs Tigre Uno (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
August 15, 2014
1161. BJ Whitmer vs Seliziya Sparx (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1162. Sonjay Dutt vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
August 17, 2014
1163. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1164. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1165. Charlotte vs Summer Rae for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1166. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1167. Adrian Neville vs Rusev (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1168. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Summerslam 2014 Kickoff Show 8/17/14)
1169. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1170. AJ Lee vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1171. Rusev vs Jack Swagger in a Flag Match (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1172. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Lumberjack Match (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1173. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1174. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1175. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1176. John Cena vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
August 18, 2014
1177. Danny Havoc vs Ultramantis Black (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1178. Colin Delaney vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1179. Veda Scott vs Ethan Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1180. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1181. Low Ki vs Crazy Steve vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs DJ Z vs Manik (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1182. Mr. Anderson vs Gunner (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1183. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky for the Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
August 19, 2014
1184. Bobby Lashley, MVP & Kenny King vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1185. Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1186. Big Show & Mark Henry vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1187. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1188. Ryback, Curtis Axel & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns, Rob Van Dam & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1189. Eric Corvis vs Johnny Miyagi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 30")
1190. Da Hoodz vs The Contingent (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 30")
August 21, 2014
1191. Aaron Epic vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1192. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
August 23, 2014
1193. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1194. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomaki Honma (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1195. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1196. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1197. The Ascension vs Mac Miles & Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
August 24, 2014
1198. Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey vs The Mechanics (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1199. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1200. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1201. Katsuyori Shibata vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1202. Adam Cole vs Rocky Romero (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1203. Tommaso Ciama vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1204. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1205. Matthew Palmer vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
August 26, 2014
1206. Tim Donst vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1207. Eric Ryan vs Danny Havoc (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1208. Matt Cross vs Seliziya Sparx (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1209. Ethan Page vs Buff Bagwell(AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1210. Louis Lyndon vs Sonjay Dutt (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1211. Michael Elgin vs Heidi Lovelace for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1212. Marion Fontaine, UltraMantis Black, Colon Delaney & Veda Scott vs Gregory Iron, Dick Justice, Benjamin Boone & Martini (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1213. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
August 27, 2014
1214. Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1215. Tim Donst vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1216. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
August 28, 2014
1217. Neveah vs Mickie Knuckles (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1218. Shane Strickland vs Candice LeRae for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1219. BLK Jeez vs Sozio & Joe Gacy (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1220. The Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
August 31, 2014
1221. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1222. ACH vs Tadarius Thomas (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode # 152)
1223. Steve Corino vs Kevin Steen (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #152)
1224. Michael Elgin vs Eric Ryan for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1225. Chris Sabin vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1226. Rickey Shane Page vs Flip Kendrick vs Tyson Dux vs Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1227. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1228. Green Ant vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
September 1, 2014
1229. Bram vs Abyss in a Stairway to Janice Match (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
1230. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
1231. Mr. Anderson vs Samuel Shaw in an I Quit Match (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
Septmber 2, 2014
1232. The Batiri vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Haack & Slaash vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Mr. Azerbaijan (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1233. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1234. Missile Assault Ant vs Silver Ant (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1235. Sinn Bodhi, Oliver Grimsley, Qefka the Quiet, Nokken & Tursas vs Mr. Touchdown, Dasher Hatfield, Jervis Cottonbelly , Estonian Thunderfrog & Latvian Proud Oak (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1236. The Pieces of Hate vs Osirian Portal (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1237. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1238. UltraMantis Black, Frightmare, Hallowicked & Blind Rage vs Jaka, Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch & Blaster McMassive (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
September 4, 2014
1239. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1240. Eva Marie vs Bayley (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1241. Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1242. The Vaudevillains vs Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rowley (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1243. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1244. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1245. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1246. Low Ki vs Xavier for the ROH World Title (ROH "Unscripted" 9/21/02)
September 5, 2014
1247. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXY 8/21/14)
1248. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 8/21/14)
1249. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/21/14)
1250. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/21/14)
1251. Green Ant vs Matthew Palmer (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1252. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1253. Kimber Lee vs Rory Mondo (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1254. Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt (House of Hardcore III)
1255. Matt Striker vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore III)
1256. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon vs Carlito Colon & Thea Trinidad (House of Hardcore III)
1257. Hardcore Rumble (House of Hardcore III)
1258. Big XLG vs MVP (House of Hardcore III)
September 6, 2014
1259. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs Matt Hardy & Devon (House of Hardcore III)
1260. Kevin Steen vs Rhino (House of Hardcore III)
1261. Alex Reynolds vs Petey Williams vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore III)
1262. Lance Storm & Sean Waltman vs Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk (House of Hardcore III)
1263. Mark Briscoe vs Hanson (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1264. Moose & RD Evans vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page vs Caprice Coleman & Watanabe vs Monster Mafia (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1265. The Addiction vs Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1266. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1267. Jay Lethal vs Cedric Alexander for the ROH Television Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1268. Michael Elgin vs Jay Briscoe for the ROH World Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1269. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
September 7, 2014
1270. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #153)
1271. Moose vs RD Evans (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #153)
1272. Jay Lethal vs ACH for the ROH Television Championship (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #153)
September 9, 2014
1273. Austin Aries vs Ricochet (IWF Breaking Ground)
1274. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/8/14)
September 10, 2014
1275. War Machine vs The Briscoes (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #154)
1276. Moose & RD Evans vs Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #154)
1277. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander for the ROH World Championship (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #154)
1278. The Odditorium vs 3.0 (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1279. Archibald Peck vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1280. The Ascension vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1281. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1282. Enzo Amore vs Sylvestor Lefort in a Hair vs Hair Match (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1283. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1284. Charlotte vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1285. Rich Swann vs JT Dunn vs AR Fox vs Anthony Nese (IWF "Breaking Ground")
1286. Christina Von Eerie vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1287. Darius Carter vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1288. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way")
1289. Eric Corvis vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1290. Matthew Palmer vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1291. Dr. Cube, Sinn Bodhi & Devastation Corporation vs Icarus, Hallowicked, Ultramantis Black & Osirian Portal (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1292. Shynron vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1293. Caprice Coleman & Watanabe vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #155)
1294. Silas Young vs Brian Kendrick (ROH Wrestling Episode #155)
1295. The Young Bucks vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode #155)
1296. AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #156)
1297. The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode #156)
1298. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1299. Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1300. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1301. Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1302. Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 9/8/14)
1303. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/27/14)
1304. The Usos vs Goldust & Stardust for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1305. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1306. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1307. Mark Henry vs Rusev (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1308. Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1309. Paige vs AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1310. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1311. Eddie Kingston vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1312. Arctic Rescue Ant vs Worker Ant (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1313. The Bloc Party vs The Baltic Siege in an Elimination Flag Match (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1314. The Kingdom vs The Addiction (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #157)
1315. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #157)
1316. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1317. Justin Gabriel vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1318. Alexa Bliss vs Bayley (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1319. Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1320. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1321. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1322. The Jolyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1323. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1324. Seleziya Sparx vs Brent Banks vs Flip Kendrick vs Colin Delaney vs Cheech vs ACH (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1325. Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1326. Tyson Dux vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1327. Jon Silver vs Allysin Kay (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1328. JT Dunn vs Candice LeRae (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1329. Reno Scum vs Young Bucks (IWF Breaking Ground)
1330. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Matt Tremont & Mickie Knuckles (WSU "Queen & King of the Ring 2014")
1331. Louis Lyndon vs Davey Vega for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1332. Eddie Kingston vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1333. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1334. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1335. Angel Ortiz & ? vs ? & ? (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1336. Johnny Miyagi vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1337. JT Dunn vs Christina Von Eerie (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1338. Shawn Michaels vs Vader for the WWF Championship (WWF Summerslam 1996)
1339. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Sabu for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Cyberslam 1996)
1340. Allysin Kay vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1341. The Contingent vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1342. Jesse Vane vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1343. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1344. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz vs Cesaro for the Intercontinental Chamionship (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1345. Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1346. Brie Bella vs Cameron & Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1347. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1348. Blade Runners vs Bret Wayne Sawyer & Sean O'Reilly (UWF Power Pro Wrestling - April 1986)
1349. Sting & Rick Steiner vs Mike Rotundo & Ron Simmons (NWA Southern Pro Wrestling 5/19/87)
1450. Ric Flair vs Sting for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Pro Wrestling 1/2/88)
1351. Sting vs Stan Lane (Main Event - 10/2/88)
1352. ACH vs BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett vs Silas Young (ROH Wrestling Episode #158)
1353. Monster Mafia vs Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #158)
1354. Jay Lethal vs Caprice Coleman for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #158)
1355. Alexxis Nevaeh vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals") 
1356. Tag Team Gauntlet (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1357. Sting vs Butch Reed (Main Event 3/26/89)
1358. Mike Rotundo vs Sting for the NWA World Television Championship (WCW World Championship Wrestling 4/1/89)
1359. Sting vs Ron Simmons (WCW Power Hour 8/18/89)
1360. Sting vs The Great Muta for the NWA World Television Championship (WCW Power Hour 9/1/89)
1361. Michael Elgin vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1362. Christina Von Eerie vs Allysin Kay (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1363. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick in a 60 Minute Iron Man Match (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1364. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1365. Ric Flair vs Sting for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1366. Sting vs Dutch Mantel (WCW Main Event 9/2/90)
1367. Eric Corvis vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1368. Chris Dickinson vs Tommaso Ciampa (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1369. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1370. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1371. Slater Gator vs The Usos (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1372. Cesaro vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1373. Kane & Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose & John Cena (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1374. Green Ant vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1375. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1376. ACH vs Cedric Alexander (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1377. Best Friends vs Michael Elgin & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1378. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1379. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1380. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1381. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1382. The Young Bucks vs The World's Cutest Tag Team in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1383. Sting vs Nikita Koloff (WCW Clash of the Champions 6/14/91)
1384. Sting & Great Muta vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW 1/4/92)
1385. Charlotte vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1386. Baron Corbin vs Troy McClain (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1387. The Vaudevillains vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1388. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1389. Adam Cole vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #159)
1390. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #159)
1391. Buxx Belmar vs Danny Cannon vs Matt Cage vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1392. Kimber Lee vs Chuck Taylor (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1393. The Feeding Frenzy Match (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1394. AR Fox vs Shynron for the Chilean Lucha Libre Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1395. Sting vs Vader (WCW Worldwide 2/9/92)
1396. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham vs Rick Rude, Bobby Eaton, Arn Anderson & Larry Zybysko (WCW World Championship Wrestling 2/22/92)
1397. Jerry Lawler vs Kevin Steen (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars 3" 8/2/14)
1398. The Hardy Boyz vs Young Bucks (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars 3" 8/2/14)
1399. Anthony Stone vs Myke Quest (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1400. Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater (WWE Superstars 10/9/14)
1401. Bobby Beverly vs Angeldust (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1402. Colin Delaney vs Hania the Howling Huntress (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1403. Davey Vega vs Jasmin for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1404. Tyson Dux vs Jenny Rose (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1405. Rickey Shane Page vs Alexia Nicole
1406. Seleziya Sparx vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1407. BJ Whitmer vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1408. Athena vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1409. Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott in a Steel Cage Match (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1410. The Hooliganz vs The Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1411. Chris Dickinson & Jaka vs Tommaso Ciampa & Michael Elgin (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1412. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1413. Sting vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Saturday Night 6/13/92)
1414. Sting vs Barry Windham (WCW Saturday Night 2/6/93)
1415. Sting vs Steve Austin (WCW Pro Wrestling 1/8/94)
1416. Sting vs Ric Flair (WCW Monday Nitro 11/6/95)
1417. Bobby Fish vs TJ Perkins (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1418. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1419. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1420. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1421. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1422. Brian Myers vs AJ Styles (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1423. Drew Gulak vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1424. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega & Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1425. Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1426. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1427. Ricochet vs Chris Sabin (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1428. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs reDragon (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1429. Chris Hero vs Matt Sydal (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1430. Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1431. ACH vs Kenny Omega (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1432. The Young Bucks vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1433. Tommy Dreamer & Ivelisse vs Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae (FWE Refueled: Night One)
1444. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1445. TJ Perkins vs Ricochet (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1446. Moose & RD Evans vs Gray Wolf & Red Scorpion (ROH Wrestling Episode #160)
1447. Honor Rumble (ROH Wrestling Episode #160)
1448. Michael Elgin vs Trevor Lee (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1449. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1450. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1451. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1452. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1453. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1454. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1455. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 10/9/14)
1456. Hideo Itami vs Viktor (WWE NXT 10/9/14)
1457. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 10/9/14)
1458. Chuck Taylor, Joey Ryan, Willie Mack, Chris Hero & Rich Swann vs Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander, Tommaso Ciampa & Bobby Fish (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1459. Ricochet vs Roderick Strong vs Johnny Gargano (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1460. The Sullivan Brothers vs Osirian Portal vs Spectral Envoy vs Jaka & Qefka the Quiet (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1461. Ashley Remington vs Kodama (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1462. Proletariat Boar of Muldova vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1463. Eddie KIngston vs The Shard (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1464. 3.0 vs Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1465. Archibald Peck vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1466. The Throwbacks, Fire Ant, Worker Ant & Icarus vs 17, Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch, Jimmy Jacobs & Nokken (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1467. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #161)
1468. Tadarius Thomas vs Adam Page in a No DQ Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #161)
1469. Adam Cole vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #161)
1470. The Juicy Product vs Los Ben Dejos for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Prelude to Violence 2014")
1471. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground Episode #1)
1472. Sexy Star vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground Episode #1)
1473. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground Episode #1)
1474. reDRagon vs Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #162)
1475. Jay Lethal vs Will Ferrera for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #162)
1476. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #162)


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

I'm up to 1823



Spoiler: My List



*JAN*

Hiromitsu Kanehara Produce U-SPIRITS again 09.03.2013
1 Hans Nijman vs. Minoru Suzuki
2 Katsunori Kikuno vs. Takafumi Ito

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #749 27.12.2013
3 Big E. Langston (w/John Cena & Mark Henry) vs. Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
4 Mark Henry (w/Big E. Langston & John Cena) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
5 John Cena (w/Big E. Langston & Mark Henry) vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1075 30.12.2013
6 CM Punk vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)
7 Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler
8 Big E. Langston (c) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae) (Intercontinental Title Match)
9 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
10 Brodus Clay vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
11 Aksana, Alicia Fox, Kaitlyn, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae vs. Eva Marie, The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron &Naomi)
12 Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
13 Daniel Bryan vs. Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
14 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan

WWE NXT #81 01.01.2014
15 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston
16 Emma vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
17 Mason Ryan vs. Tyler Breeze
18 Leo Kruger vs. Sami Zayn (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2014
19 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine & Yohei Komatsu
20 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match)
21 Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
22 Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
23 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
24 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Great Muta & Toru Yano
25 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (King Of Destroyer Match)
26 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
27 Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
28 Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
29 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

U-Style 06.04.2003
30 Kiyoshi Tamura vs Dokonjonosuke Mishima 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1076 - Old School RAW 06.01.2014
31 Rey Mysterio & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
32 Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel (w/Ryback)
33 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara
34 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
35 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) (Special Referee: Sgt. Slaughter)
36 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
37 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rikishi & Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
38 CM Punk (w/Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

JWP Tsubasa Kuragaki 15th Anniversary ~ WINGS! 14.10.2013
39 Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi
40 KAZUKI, Rydeen Hagane & Sachie Abe vs. Rabbit Miu, Tsukushi & Yako Fujigasaki
41 GAMI vs. Leon
42 Kagetsu & Manami Katsu vs. Command Bolshoi & Kyoko Inoue
43 Kayoko Haruyama vs. Tsubasa Kuragaki
44 Kana (c) vs. Hanako Nakamori (JWP Openweight Title Match) 

BJW 14.12.2013
45 Atsushi Ohashi & MEN's Teioh vs. Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa)
46 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Heisei Yakuza Duo (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Shuji Ishikawa
47 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final Match)
48 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final / BJW Tag Team Title 200 Lighttubes Counter & Bring Your Weapon Death Match)
49 Daichi Hashimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
50 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito (Barbed Wire Board & TLC Death Match)
51 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Final / BJW Tag Team Title Match)

ZERO-ONE Truth Century Creation II
52 Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
53 Alexander Otsuka vs. Takashi Sugiura
54 Shinya Hashimoto & Tadao Yasuda vs. Masao Inoue & Tamon Honda
55 Mitsuharu Misawa & Takeshi Rikio vs. Kazunari Murakami & Naoya Ogawa

WWE Monday Night RAW #1074 23.12.2013
56 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry

UWF Fighting Against The Midsummer 13.08.1988
57 Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada

NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 6 23.12.2013
58 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
59 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

WWE NXT #82 08.01.2014
60 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
61 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
62 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
63 Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd 
64 Camacho & Hunico vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (Tornado Tag Team Match)

BattlARTS Once Upon A Time BattlARTS ~Remember That Time~ 05.11.2011
65 Keita Yano vs. Kenji Takeshima
66 Aki Shizuku vs. Kana
67 Junji Tanaka & Kengo Mashimo vs. Ryuji Hijikata & Takeshi Ono
68 Alexander Otsuka & Ryuji Walter vs. Sanchu Tsubakichi & Super Tiger (Special Referee: Chocoball Mukai)
69 Katsumi Usuda & Yujiro Yamamoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru
70 Manabu Suruga vs. Munenori Sawa
71 Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa

UWF May History 2nd 21.05.1989
72 Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki
73 Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
74 Yoji Anjo vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
75 Johnny Barrett vs. Nobuhiko Takada
76 Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki 

IMPACT Wrestling #496 09.01.2014
77 AJ Styles (c) vs. Magnus (c) (TNAW World Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match)

ROH Final Battle 2013 14.12.2013
78 Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy
79 Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young (Strap Match)
80 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
81 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (Stretcher Match)
82 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Outlaw Inc. (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
83 Matt Taven (w/Kasey Ray, Scarlett Bordeaux & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Match)
84 BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
85 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Three Way Match)

OZ Academy Wednesday The Final Battle!! 24.04.2013
86 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) vs. Aja Kong & Hikaru Shida (OZ Academy Tag Team Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2013 In Yokohama Vol. 2 05.10.2013
87 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Takeshi Morishima

BJW 25.09.2013
88 Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block B Match)
89 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block A Match)

ROH Honor In The Heart Of Texas 01.06.2013
90 Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven (Proving Ground Match)
91 ACH vs. Jay Lethal

EVOLVE 20 30.05.2013
92 Eita vs. Tomahawk TT

WWE Monday Night RAW #1077 13.01.2014
93 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
94 Damien Sandow vs. John Cena
95 Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter) vs. The Big Show
96 CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
97 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
98 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton
99 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
100 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
101 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (Steel Cage Match)

NJPW King Of Sports 28.03.2004
102 Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Manabu Nakanishi (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
103 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazunari Murakami (U-30 Openweight Title Cage Match)
104 Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Bob Sapp (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWX There Goes The Neighborhood 18.08.2012
105 Kevin Steen (c) vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH World Title Match)

NJPW Wrestling World 2001 04.01.2001
106 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
107 Keiji Muto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Manabu Nakanishi

NJPW Summer Night Fever In Kokugikan - Tag 1 19.08.1987
108 Akira Maeda, Kengo Kimura, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Keiji Muto, Seiji Sakaguchi& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 22 09.06.1987
109 Riki Choshu vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

WWE NXT #83 15.01.2014
110 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze
111 CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan
112 Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley
113 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
114 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))
115 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW New Year Dash 1986 - Tag 27 06.02.1986
116 Antonio Inoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 3 03.04.1983
117 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Nexess VI 14.05.2005
118 Alexander Otsuka vs. Minoru Suzuki

NJPW New Wave Dash 1986 - Tag 20 26.03.1986
119 Akira Maeda, Kazuo Yamazaki, Nobuhiko Takada, Osamu Kido & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Kengo Kimura, Tatsumi Fujinami & Umanosuke Ueda (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 19 21.04.1983
120 Riki Choshu (c) vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1078 20.01.2014
121 Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
122 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
123 Billy Gunn (w/The Road Dogg) vs. CM Punk
124 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
125 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
126 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
127 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

ROH 8th Anniversary Show 13.02.2010
128 Davey Richards (w/Shane Hagadorn) vs. El Generico (w/Colt Cabana)

NJPW 5th Madison Square Garden Series - Tag 28 01.04.1982
129 Andre The Giant vs. Killer Khan (MSG Series 1982 Final Match)

ROH Reborn: Stage Two 24.04.2004
130 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (c) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) (ROH Tag Team Title Match)

UWF Fighting Prospect - Tag 4 06.09.1985
131 Nobuhiko Takada vs. Super Tiger

NJPW 27.06.1989
132 Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu

ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV 19.03.2011
133 Roderick Strong (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH World Title Match)

UWF Fighting Tropical Road - Tag 3 17.07.1985
134 Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara 

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2005 - Tag 2 19.02.2005
135 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Death Match Kings (Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Block F First Round Match)

IWA Mid-South Something To Prove 11.06.2005
136 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

IWA Mid-South New Year's Resolution: Revenge! 12.01.2006
137 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff 26.01.2014
138 Cody Rhodes & Goldust (c) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 26.01.2014
139 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show
141 Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)
142 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alexander Rusev vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Batista vs. Big E. Langston vs. CM Punk vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. El Torito vs. Erick Rowan vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Kane vs. Kevin Nash vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Roman Reigns vs. Ryback vs. Seth Rollins vs.Sheamus vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz (Royal Rumble Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1079 27.01.2014
143 Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
144 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. R-Truth
145 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland Match)
146 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
147 Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
148 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
149 AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
150 Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) 
(Elimination Chamber Qualifying Six Man Tag Team Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1029 11.02.2013
151 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus


*FEB*

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 01.02.2014
152 Colt Cabana vs. Drew Gulak (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
153 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, The Brown Morning Of Belarus & The Proletarit Boar Of Moldovia) (w/The Polar Baron)
154 Hallowicked vs. Mike Bennett
155 Dasher Hatfield vs. Eddie Kingston
156 Eric Corvis vs. Sonjay Dutt
157 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Shynron (No Disqualification Match)
158 Joe Pittman (c) vs. Heidi Lovelace (WIH La Copa Idolo Title Match)
159 The Batiri (Kobald, Kodama & Obariyon) & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant), The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) & Icarus

ROH Wrestlerave 2003 28.06.2003 
160 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Dan Maff (ROH World Title Match)

TCW Show 14-01
161 Lance Hoyt vs. Steve Anthony

TCW Show 13-29
162 Lance Hoyt vs. Antonio Garza

WWF on MSG Network 16.06.1984
163 Sgt. Slaughter vs. The Iron Sheik (w/Freddie Blassie) (Boot Camp Match)

ROH War Of The Wire 29.11.2003
164 Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) vs. Steve Corino (No Ropes Barbed Wire Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1981 - Tag 29 23.09.1981
165 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen
166 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 11 27.02.2000
167 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa
168 Vader (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW 40th Anniversary Tour ~ Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 7 23.12.2012
169 Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Monday Night RAW #1080 03.02.2014
170 Big E. Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
171 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
172 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match)
173 Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder
174 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
175 Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
176 Aksana (w/Alicia Fox) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
177 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

ROH Hell Freezes Over 14.01.2006
178 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 - Tag 1 24.02.2006
179 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Team WWF (Colt CaBunny (Joker) & CP Munk (Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2006 First Round Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #754 31.01.2014
180 Antonio Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
181 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
182 Damien Sandow vs. Kofi Kingston
183 Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2005 - Tag 1 08.10.2005
184 Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA

CZW Wanted 09.03.2013
185 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sami Callihan 

Riki Pro 1st Anniversary Of Riki Pro! 14.08.2005
186 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Riki Choshu

CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11.03.2006
187 BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston & Ruckus) & Necro Butcher vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Roderick Strong)

ROH Best In The World 25.03.2006
188 Chris Hero & Necro Butcher vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze
189 Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher

WWE NXT #84 22.01.2014
190 Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake
191 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
192 Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker
193 Natalya (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
194 Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

WWE NXT #85 29.01.2014
195 John Icarino & Mike Cuellari vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
196 Camacho vs. Corey Graves
197 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
198 Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze
199 CJ Parker vs. The Miz
200 Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch

NJPW Battle Rush 1995 - Tag 3 16.04.1995
201 Shinya Hashimoto (c) vs. Lord Steven Regal (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
202 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Keiji Muto

NJPW The New Beginning In Hiroshima 09.02.2014
203 El Desperado & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
204 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
205 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
206 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver
207 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
208 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
209 BULLET CLUB (King Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
210 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
211 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
212 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1081 10.02.2014
213 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
214 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
215 Christian & Sheamus vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
216 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
217 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
218 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE United States Title Match)
219 AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox (w/Tamina Snuka) vs. Cameron & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) (w/Eva Marie)
220 John Cena vs. Randy Orton

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
221 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
222 Antonio Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
223 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
224 Christian vs. Randy Orton

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2014
225 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
226 Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI
227 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer & Minoru Suzuki)
228 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
229 Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
230 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
231CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
232 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
233 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
234 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1082 17.02.2014
235 Christian vs. Daniel Bryan
236 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
237 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
238 Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
239 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
240 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Big E
241 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. John Cena
242 Los Matadores & Sin Cara (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
243 Billy Gunn (w/Road Dogg) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
244 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013

245 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage
246 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
247 Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa
248 Davey Richards vs. Johnny Gargano
249 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
250 ACH vs. Michael Elgin
251 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
252 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)

WWE NXT #86 05.02.2014
253 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
254 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
255 Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort
256 Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd
257 Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves

WWE NXT #87 12.02.2014
258 Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae (w/Charlotte) vs. Bayley, Emma & Natalya
259 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
260 CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger
261 Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

Tokyo Gurentai Tokyo Dream 2013 04.12.2013
262 Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (UWF Rules Match)

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 23.02.2014
263 Big E (c) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
264 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
265 Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil
266 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
267 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Cameron (WWE Divas Title Match)
268 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
269 Randy Orton (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Elimination Chamber Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1083 24.02.2014
270 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
271 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
272 Christian vs. Sheamus
273 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
274 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Summer Rae (w/Fandango)
275 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
276 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE NXT #88 19.02.2014
277 Casey Marion & Mike Lebosca vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
278 Emma (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
279 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT ArRIVAL 27.02.2014
280 Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn
281 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
282 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
283 Paige (c) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
284 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
285 Bo Dallas (c) vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT Title Ladder Match)


*MAR*

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 2 21.12.2013
286 B-Boy & Willie Mack vs. PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
287 Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa
288 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
289 ACH vs. Chris Hero
290 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
291 Davey Richards vs. Ricochet
292 Candice LeRae, Drake Younger & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
293Adam Cole (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG World Title Match)

WCW The Great American Bash 1996 16.06.1996
294 Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan (w/Jimmy Hart) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1084 03.03.2014
295 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
296 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
297 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
298 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
299 Christian vs. Sheamus
300 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
301 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
302 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
303 Batista vs. Daniel Bryan

WCW Beach Blast 1992 20.06.1992
304 Flyin' Brian (c) vs. Scotty Flamingo (WCW World Light Heavyweight Title Match)
305 Ron Simmons vs. Terrance Taylor
306 Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Alexander Bagwell
307 Cactus Jack vs. Sting (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
308 Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man Challenge Match)
309 Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Steve Austin) (w/Paul E. Dangerously) (Special Referee: Ole Anderson)
310 The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) (c) vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy (WCW World Tag Team Title Match)

TNA Lockdown 2014 09.03.2014
311 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) & Chris Sabin vs. Nakanoue, Sanada & The Great Muta (Six Man Tag Team Steel Cage Match)
312 Manik vs. Tigre Uno (Steel Cage Match)
313 Gunner vs. James Storm (Last Man Standing Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1085 10.03.2014
314 Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Hulk Hogan)
315 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
316 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
317 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (w/Dean Ambrose)
318 AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
319 Christian vs. Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
320 Batista & Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show

PWG DDT4 2014 31.01.2014
321 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
322 PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
323 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
324 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
325 Adam Thornstowe vs. Tommaso Ciampa
326 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
327 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
328 Chris Hero vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Four Way Match)
329 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 Final Match)

SHIMMER Volume 9 07.04.2007
330 Amazing Kong vs. MsChif

NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show 06.03.2014
331 Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi)
332 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi
333 BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask
334 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi
335 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
336 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
337 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
338 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG Matt Rushmore 19.10.2013 
339 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #757 21.02.2014
340 Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
341 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
342 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
343 Dolph Ziggler vs. Titus O'Neil
344 Jimmy Uso vs. The Road Dogg
345 Christian vs. Sheamus

WWF WrestleMania V - "The Mega-Powers Explode" 02.04.1989
346 Hercules vs. King Haku (w/Bobby Heenan)
347 The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) vs. The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) (w/Slick)
348 Brutus Beefcake vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil)
349 The Bushwhackers (Butch & Luke) vs. The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques Rougeau & Raymond Rougeau)
350 Mr. Perfect vs. The Blue Blazer
351 Demolition (Ax & Smash) (c) vs. Mr. Fuji & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (WWF World Tag Team Title Three On Two Handicap Match)
352 Dino Bravo (w/Frenchy Martin) vs. Ronnie Garvin
353 Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) vs. The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/Bobby Heenan)
354 Andre The Giant (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Jake Roberts (Special Referee: Big John Studd)
355 Greg Valentine & The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
356 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan) (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)
357 Bad News Brown vs. Jim Duggan
358 Bobby Heenan (w/The Brooklyn Brawler) vs. The Red Rooster
359 Randy Savage (c) vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #89 06. 03.2014
360 Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
361 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma
362 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
363 Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake
364 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

WWE NXT #90 13. 03.2014
365 Paige vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
366 Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
367 Mason Ryan vs. Wesley Blake
368 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
369 Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady

WWE Main Event #76 11.03.2014
370 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Natalya (WWE Divas Title Match)

ROH on SBG #124 01.02.2014
371 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong

CZW Answering The Challenge 11.01.2014
372 Biff Busick (w/Niles Sozio) vs. Chris Dickinson

WWE Monday Night RAW #1086 17.03.2014
373 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
374 Sheamus (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Showdown Match)
375 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)
376 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
377 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi
378 Alberto Del Rio, Curtis Axel, Damien Sandow & Ryback vs. Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry & The Big Show
379 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Kofi Kingston

Dragon Gate Champion Gate In Osaka 2014 - Tag 2 02.03.2014
380 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Ricochet (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

AJPW 31.08.1985
381 Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk
382 Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (PWF Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #91 20.03.2014
383 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
384 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
385 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
386 Aiden English vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Outbreak 02.03.2014
387 Kikutaro vs. Ryota Hama
388 Manabu Soya & Seiki Yoshioka vs. KAZMA SAKAMOTO & Ryouji Sai
389 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
390 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) vs. Junior Stars (Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka)
391 Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
392 Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
393 Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki
394 Desperado (Masayuki Kono & Rene Dupree) & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea
395 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) vs. The BroMans (Jessie Godderz & Robbie E) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Dance)
396 Austin Aries (c) vs. Seiya Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Match)
397 Magnus (c) vs. KAI (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor IV 03.04.2009
398 KENTA (w/Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Davey Richards (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH One Year Anniversary Show 08.02.2003
399 AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (ROH Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor 31.03.2006
400 Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Do FIXER (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito)

ROH This Means War 29.10.2005
401 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) 

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 1 15.03.2014
402 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
403 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
404 Karl Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
405 Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match) 
406 Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
407 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
408 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
409 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 6 22.03.2014
410 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
411 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
412 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
413 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
414 Prince Devitt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)

ROH Final Battle 2005 17.12.2005
415 KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki (w/Ricky Reyes) (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

AJW 24.01.1994
416 Aja Kong (c) vs. Yumiko Hotta (WWWA World Title Match)

ECW on Sci Fi #43 03.04.2007
417 The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer) vs. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von &Matt Striker) (Extreme Rules Eight Man Tag Team Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 7 23.03.2014
418 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
419 Minoru Suzuki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
420 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Final Match)
421 CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
422 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi& Ryusuke Taguchi
423 CHAOS (Gedo, Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito

WWE Monday Night RAW #1087 24.03.2014
424 Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Fatal Four Way Match)
425 Damien Sandow vs. Sin Cara (w/Scooby Doo)
426 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
427 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
428 The Big Show vs. Titus O'Neil
429 John Cena vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
430 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
431 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins) (w/Roman Reigns)

NJPW New Year Dash 05.01.2014
432 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
433 Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka
434 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma)
435 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998 25.10.1998 
436 Chris Jericho (c) vs. Raven (WCW World Television Title Match)
437 Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Main Event #78 25.03.2014
438 Big E (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)

WCW Starrcade 1999
439 Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

WCW Monday NITRO #222 20.12.1999 
440 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
441 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000 14.05.2000
442 Steve Corino (w/Jack Victory) vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri
443 Balls Mahoney vs. Masato Tanaka

WCW Monday NITRO #76 24.02.1997
444 Jeff Jarrett & Steve McMichael vs. The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock)
445 Galaxy vs. Jim Duggan
446 Hugh Morrus vs. Joe Gomez
447 Ice-Train vs. La Parka
448 Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. The Faces Of Fear (Meng & The Barbarian)
449 Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Misterio Jr.
450 Prince Iaukea (c) vs. Pat Tanaka (WCW World Television Title Match)
451 Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon
452 Diamond Dallas Page vs. Squire David Taylor
453 Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) vs. Lex Luger & The Giant

NOAH Global League 2011 - Tag 7 13.11.2011
454 KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2011 Block B Match)

WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix 2005 - Opening Round 04.08.2005
455 Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuyori Shibata (WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix Tournament First Round Match)

WWE Vengeance 2007 - "Night Of Champions" 24.06.2007
456 Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (World Tag Team Title Match)
457 CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro (ECW World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
458 Santino Marella (c) vs. Umaga (Intercontinental Title Match)
459 John Cena (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker vs. Mick Foley vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title (Five Way No Disqualification Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 6
460 Akira Maeda vs. Masa Saito (IWGP League 1987 Block B Match)

NJPW New Japan vs. UWFI
461 Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
462 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano
463 Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo
464 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano
465 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Nobuhiko Takada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)


*APR*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1088
466 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
467 Natalya vs. Summer Rae
468 Curtis Axel, Ryback & The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Usos (Jey Uso &Jimmy Uso) (w/El Torito)
469 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
470 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
471 AJ Lee vs. Naomi (Lumberjill Match)
472 Kane vs. Roman Reigns
473 Batista vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1989 - Tag 12 29.11.1989
474 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Giant Baba & Rusher Kimura (Real World Tag League 1989 Match)

WWE NXT #92 – Vengeance 27.03.2014
475 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
476 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
477 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
478 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart)
479 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Bo Dallas (WWE NXT Title Match)


NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 1: Wataru Inoue Retirement Memorial Show 02.04.2014
480 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
481 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado & Ryusuke Taguchi
482 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask
483 Captain New Japan, Super Strong Machine & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
484 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
485 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma

ROH Raising The Bar - Tag 2 08.03.2014
486 Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux
487 Matt Taven vs. Silas Young
488 Cedric Alexander vs. Kevin Steen
489 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
490 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Ringmaster Challenge)

FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Nutsville Xmas Again 25.12.2009
491 Kamui vs. MASADA (Street Fight)
492 Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda (Glass Death Match)

ZERO1-MAX 2007 Over The Max - Tag 1 19.01.2007
493 Kazunari Murakami, Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori vs. Hirotaka Yokoi, Kohei Sato & Yoshihiro Takayama
Tonkotsu Big Fireworks ~ Pro-Wrestling's Mecca of the West! Hakata Star Lane Big Burning ~ 21.03.2014
494 Atsushi Onita & Shinjiro Otani vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama (No Ropes Barbed Wire Big Blast Electric Chair Death Match)

NOAH Accomplish Our Second Navigation 2002 - Tag 14 26.07.2002
495 Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Yoshihiro Takayama
496 Jun Akiyama & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA & Takuma Sano
497 Akira Taue, Makoto Hashi & Masao Inoue vs. Kenta Kobashi, Mitsuharu Misawa & Satoru Asako (Satoru Asako Retirement Match)
498 Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2009 in Tokyo ~ Mitsuharu Misawa, always in our hearts ~ 27.09.2009
499 Bison Smith vs. Shuhei Taniguchi

NOAH Accomplish Our Third Navigation - Tag 12 16.07.2003
500 Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Nagata

DGUSA REVOLT! 2013 26.01.2013
501 Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor
502 B-Boy vs. Brian Cage (w/Larry Dallas, Melissa Coates & Trina Michaels) vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Drake Younger vs. Famous B vs. Johnny Goodtime vs.Johnny Yuma vs. Ray Rosas Eight Way Fray
503 Eita vs. Rich Swann
504 AR Fox vs. Samuray del Sol
505 Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan
506 Jimmyz (Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
507 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Jon Davis (Open The Freedom Gate Title No Ropes Match)

DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013: Fourth Anniversary Celebration 28.07.2013
508 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

AAW Windy City Classic IX 30.11.2013
509 Heather Patera (w/Truth Martini) vs. Heidi Lovelace (Grudge Match)
510 Keith Walker (w/Kevin Harvey & Niki) vs. Moondog Bernard & Sea Man (w/Aaron Presley) (Two On One Handicap Match)
511 ACH (c) vs. Matt Cage (AAW Heritage Title Match)
512 Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young (w/Val Malone) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Final Match)

TNA Xplosion
513 Sanada vs. Jessie Godderz

NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2014 - Tag 1 02.02.2014
514 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
515 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
516 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 17 12.04.1995
517 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 1 21.03.1995
518 Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
519 Akira Taue vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX Pre Show 06.04.2014
520 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Real Americans (Cesaro& Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Elimination Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX 06.04.2014
521 Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
522 Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
523 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Brad Maddox vs. Brodus Clay vs. Cesaro vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young vs. David Otunga vs.Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (31 Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal)
524 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
525 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker
526 AJ Lee (c) vs. Aksana vs. Alicia Fox vs. Brie Bella vs. Cameron vs. Emma vs. Eva Marie vs. Layla vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Bella vs. Rosa Mendesvs. Summer Rae vs. Tamina (WWE Divas Title Vickie Guerrero Invitational Match)
527 Randy Orton (c) vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 9 30.03.1995
528 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1089 07.04.2014
529 Big E, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
530 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
531 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
532 Damien Sandow vs. Rob Van Dam
533 Bad News Barrett vs. Rey Mysterio
534 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
535 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
536 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
537 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Invasion Attack 2014 06.04.2014
538 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
539 Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
540 Jax Dane & Rob Conway (c) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
541 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match) Prince Devitt vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
542 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (w/Gedo)
543 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
544 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
545 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Main Event #80 08.04.2014
546 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
547 Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
548 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara

WWF SummerSlam 1988 - "Where the Mega Powers Meet the Mega Bucks" 29.08.1988
549 The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

NWA Total Nonstop Action #4 10.07.2002
550 Ken Shamrock (c) vs. Takao Omori (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1986 - Tag 15 21.10.1986
551 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 6 26.03.1995
552 Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Giant Baba Memorial Show 02.05.1999
553 Hiroshi Hase vs. Toshiaki Kawada
554 Vader (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown Title Match)

NWA The Great American Bash 1988 - "The Price Of Freedom" 10.07.1988
555 Barry Windham (w/JJ Dillon) (c) vs. Dusty Rhodes (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 15 08.04.1995
556 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
557 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
558 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AAW Defining Moment 2013 27.09.2013
559 Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. Team Ambition (Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Block A First Round Match)
560 Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin
561 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 19 15.04.1995
562 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Stan Hansen vs. Johnny Ace, Takao Omori & Toshiaki Kawada
563 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #509 10.04.2014
564 Jessie Godderz & Zema Ion (c) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
565 Magnus (c) vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 11 15.01.1991
566 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada

WCW Saturday Night 16.02.1999
567 El Dandy vs. Fit Finlay

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
568 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 2 03.04.2014
569 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Nick Jackson (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
570 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
571 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hirooki Goto & Ryusuke Taguchi
572 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
573 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
574 CHAOS (Jado, Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Manabu Nakanishi
575 Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)

Bull Nakano Produce Empress 08.01.2012
576 Aja Kong vs. Ayako Hamada
577 AKINO & Maki Narumiya vs. Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami
578 Dump Matsumoto, Kyoko Inoue, Leon, Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Cherry, Jaguar Yokota, Manami Toyota, Natsuki Taiyo & Tomoka Nakagawa
579 Kagetsu vs. Kana
580 Emi Sakura, Meiko Satomura & Nanae Takahashi vs. Ayumi Kurihara, Tsukasa Fujimoto & Yoshiko
581 Hikaru Shida vs. Yuzuki Aikawa

PWG Threemendous III 21.07.2012
582 The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) (c) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

NJPW Power Struggle 2013 09.11.2013

583 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
584 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) (c) vs. Karl Anderson (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013
585 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 04.04.2014
586 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
587 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) & Adam Page
588 RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. Silas Young
589 Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (No Disqualification Match)
590 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Hanson & Raymond Rowe vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
591 Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Television Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
592 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin
593 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Ladder War)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2013 - Tag 5 10.10.2013
594 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shisa)

Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2013 - Tag 7 07.02.2013
595 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) & Cyber Kong vs. MAD BLANKEY (Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Kzy & Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1090 14.04.2014
596 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
597 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
598 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
599 Batista & Randy Orton vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
600 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Mark Henry (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
601 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
602 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
603 Fandango & Layla vs. Emma & Santino Marella
604 Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
605 Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, Bad News Barrett, Curtis Axel, Drew McIntyre, Fandango, Heath Slater, Jack Swagger, Jinder Mahal, Ryback &Titus O'Neil vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

ECW November To Remember 1996 16.11.1996
606 Big Stevie Cool (w/Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. Davey Morton Tyler Jericho

WWE Monday Night RAW #1073 16.12.2013
607 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2013 03.11.2013
608 CIBA, TSUBASA & We Are Team Veteran (CIMA & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita, Rocky Lobo, U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria)
609 MAD BLANKEY (BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO) (c) vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi & Uhaa Nation) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
610 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Naruki Doi (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

EVOLVE 25 10.01.2014
611 Trent Barreta (c) vs. Tony Nese (w/Su Yung) (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #93 03.04.2014
612 Emma vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
613 Jack Hurley & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
614 Brodus Clay vs. Xavier Woods
615 Tyler Breeze vs. Yoshi Tatsu
616 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

ROH A Night Of Hoopla 11.07.2013
617 Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven
618 Delirious vs. Jay Lethal (Special Referee: Maria Kanellis)
619 Davey Richards vs. Silas Young (Lumberjill Match)
620 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Cheeseburger & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
621 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif

WWE NXT #94 10.04.2014
622 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
623 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
624 Mojo Rawley vs. Sylvester Lefort
625 Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel

NWA Chi-Town Rumble 20.02.1989
626 Ric Flair (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
627 Barry Windham (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Lex Luger (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #95 17.04.2014
628 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
629 Camacho vs. Oliver Grey
630 Cal Bishop & Wesley Blake vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
631 CJ Parker vs. The Great Khali
632 Baron Corbin & Sawyer Fulton vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
633 Adrian Neville vs. Brodus Clay

SHIMMER Volume 53 06.04.2013
634 Ayumi Kurihara vs. Mercedes Martinez
635 Jessie McKay vs. Madison Eagles
636 Athena vs. Ayako Hamada

Michinoku Pro Michinoku Pro 20th Anniversary Tokyo Taikai 09.06.2013
637 Ayumu Gunji vs. Kinya Oyanagi
638 Katsuo, Menso-re Oyaji & Otoko Sakari vs. Yapper Man 1, Yapper Man 2 & Yapper Man 3
639 Asura (Behnam Ali & Rui Hiugaji) vs. Kenbai & Rasse
640 Asura (Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, Kenou & Taro Nohashi) vs. Bad Boy (Daichi Sasaki, Ken45, Manjimaru & Takeshi Minamino)
641 Kesen Numagirolamo & Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Shisaou & Super Delfin (MPW Tohoku Tag Team Title)
642 Fujita Hayato (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto (MPW Tohoku Junior Heavyweight Title)

WWE Judgment Day 2004 16.05.2004
643 Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
644 Mordecai vs. Scotty 2 Hotty
645 Booker T vs. The Undertaker (w/Paul Bearer)
646 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WCW Monday NITRO #157 14.09.1998
647 Meng vs. The Giant

WWF Monday Night RAW #191 06.01.1997
648 Mankind (w/Paul Bearer) vs. Owen Hart (w/Clarence Mason)
649 Bret Hart vs. Vader

WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004 19.10.2004
650 Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1091 21.04.2014
651 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
652 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle (w/Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito
653 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
654 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Layla (w/Fandango)
655 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
656 Aksana vs. Paige
657 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
658 John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE The Great American Bash 2004 27.06.2004
659 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Texas Bull Rope Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2013 18.08.2013
660 Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Title Match)
661 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification Match)
662 John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))
663 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 30.01.2011
664 Edge (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) (World Heavyweight Title Match)
665 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alex Riley vs. Booker T vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Chris Masters vs. CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. David Otunga vs. Diesel vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Heath Slater vs. Hornswoggle vs. Husky Harris vs. Jack Swagger vs. John Cena vs. John Morrisonvs. JTG vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kane vs. King Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Mason Ryan vs. Michael McGillicutty vs. R-Truth vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Ted DiBiase vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. Tyler Reks vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Vladimir Kozlovvs. Wade Barrett vs. William Regal vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (Royal Rumble Match)

WWF In Your House 24: Breakdown 27.09.1998
666 Bradshaw vs. Vader (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE NXT #96 24.04.2014
667 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Travis Tyler
668 Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs. Emma & Paige
669 Mason Ryan vs. Tyson Kidd
670 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
671 Corey Graves & The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Sami Zayn & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

WCW Monday NITRO #20 15.01.1996
672 Hulk Hogan vs. Meng (w/The Taskmaster)
673 Ric Flair (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWF RAW is WAR #226 22.09.1997
674 Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (w/Chyna) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WCW Clash Of The Champions #29 16.11.1994
675 Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader (w/Harley Race)

WCW Saturday Night 21.11.1992
676 Vader vs Dustin Rhodes

AJPW Summer Action Series 1986 - Tag 20 05.06.1989
677 Brad Armstrong vs. Hiro Saito (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match (vakant))
678 Killer Khan vs. Riki Choshu (Death Match)

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 19 05.06.1989
679 Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada (c) vs. Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
680 Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1092 28.04.2014
681 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
682 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil
683 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
684 Alberto Del Rio vs. Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust)
685 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
686 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
687 Paige (c) vs. Brie Bella (w/Daniel Bryan) (WWE Divas Title Match)
688 Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match)
689 Randy Orton (w/Batista & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #766 25.04.2014
690 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
691 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

WWE Main Event #82 22.04.2014
692 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
693 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil

AJPW Super Power Series 1992 - Tag 8 25.05.1992
694 Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Johnny Smith & The Patriot
695 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)


*MAY*

AJPW Summer Action Series 1989 - Tag 10 15.07.1989
696 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Jumbo Tsuruta & Kenta Kobashi

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
697 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, El Desperado & Mascara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, KUSHIDA, Tiger Mask & Yohei Komatsu
698 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
699 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
700 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Wes Brisco (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
701 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
702 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
703 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
704 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
705 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match)
706 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. AJ Styles (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Extreme Rules 2014 04.05.2014
707 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (WeeLC Match)
708 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
709 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. R-Truth & Xavier Woods
710 Big E (c) vs. Bad News Barrett (Intercontinental Title Match)
711 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
712 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (Steel Cage Match)
713 Paige (c) vs. Tamina Snuka (WWE Divas Title Match)
714 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Title Extreme Rules Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1093 05.05.2014
715 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler vs.Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamusvs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (WWE United States Title 20 Man Battle Royal)
716 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
717 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel)
718 Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
719 Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan (w/Brie Bella)
720 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Big E (Intercontinental Title Match)
721 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE NXT #97 24.04.2014
722 Bo Dallas vs. Tyson Kidd
723 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
724 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
725 Layla vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
726 Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey
727 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Brodus Clay (WWE NXT Title No Disqualification Match)

PWX An Evil Twist Of Fate 05.10.2012
728 Kevin Steen vs. Matt Hardy (No Disqualification Match)

WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede 06.07.1997
729 Hunter Hearst Helmsley (w/Chyna) vs. Mankind
730 Taka Michinoku vs. The Great Sasuke
731 The Undertaker (c) vs. Vader (w/Paul Bearer) WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
732 Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Steve Austin & The Legion Of Doom (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart,Brian Pillman, Jim Neidhart, Owen Hart & The British Bulldog) (w/Diana Smith)

PWG Mystery Vortex II 28.03.2014
733 Andrew Everett vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee
734 B-Boy, Joey Ryan & Willie Mack vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) & Peter Avalon
735 Roderick Strong vs. Tony Nese
736 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
737 Chris Hero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
738 Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly
739 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title Match)
740 Adam Cole (c) vs. Candice LeRae (PWG World Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #513 28.04.2014
741 Kazarian vs. Knux (w/The Menagerie)

ECW Hardcore TV #236 18.10.1997
742 The Gangstanators (John Kronus & New Jack) (c) vs. The FBI (Little Guido & Tracy Smothers) (ECW World Tag Team Title Match)
743 Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
744 Taz (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (ECW World Television Title Match)
745 Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs. Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon

NJPW Summer Fight Series 1983 - Tag 33 04.08.1983
746 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 10.05.2014
747 ACH vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
748 Michael Elgin vs. Takaaki Watanabe
749 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
750 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
751 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley &KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
752 CHAOS (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
753 Jay Lethal (c) (w/Truth Martini) vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Four Corner Survival Match)
754 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
755 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #242 06.12.1997
756 Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon (c) vs. Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. Chris Candido & Lance Storm (ECW World Tag Team Title Three Way Elimination Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1094 12.05.2014
757 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam
758 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
759 John Cena & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
760 Natalya vs. Nikki Bella
761 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
762 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
763 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
764 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Damien Sandow
765 Batista (w/Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

AJPW Grand Champion Carnival I - Tag 20 14.04.1983
766 Stan Hansen vs. Terry Funk

NJPW G1 Climax 2009 ~ New Lords, New Laws ~ - Tag 8 16.08.2009
767 Kazuchika Okada vs. TAJIRI
768 Takashi Sugiura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
769 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
770 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #514 15.05.2014
771 Crazzy Steve vs. Kazarian

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1986 - Tag 25 12.06.1986
772 Akira Maeda vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (IWGP League 1986 Block B Match)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2009 - Tag 1 15.10.2009
773 KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin (NOAH Junior Heavyweight League 2009 Block A Match)

NJPW Sengoku Series 1988 12.09.1988
774 Hiro Saito, Kuniaki Kobayashi, Masa Saito, Riki Choshu & Super Strong Machine vs. Keiichi Yamada, Kengo Kimura, Shiro Koshinaka, Tatsumi Fujinami& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Elimination Match)

WWF Heat 12/05/1999
775 Mark Henry vs. Taka Michinoku

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 17.05.2014
776 ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe
777 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong)
778 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. KUSHIDA (ROH World Television Title Match)
779 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
780 Kevin Steen vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
781 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
782 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
783 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (ROH World Title Match)
784 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (IWGP Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1095 19.05.2014
785 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Sheamus
786 Big E vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) (Beat The Clock Match)
787 Heath Slater (w/Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
788 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Beat The Clock Match)
789 Batista vs. Seth Rollins
790 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
791 Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat The Clock Match)
792 John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)

WWE NXT #98 24.04.2014
793 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
794 El Local & Kalisto vs. The Legionnaires (Marcus Louis & Sylvester Lefort)
795 Camacho vs. Captain Comic
796 Alexa Bliss vs. Alicia Fox (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
797 Aiden English vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bo Dallas vs. Brodus Clay vs. Camacho vs. Curt Hawkins vs. Danny Burch vs. El Local vs. Jason Jordan vs. Kalistovs. Marcus Louis vs. Mason Ryan vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey vs. Sami Zayn vs. Sylvester Lefort vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership 20 Man Battle Royal)

WWE NXT #99 15.05.2014
798 Buddy Murphy & Elias Sampson vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
799 Alexa Bliss vs. Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
800 Aiden English vs. Mojo Rawley
801 Angelo Dawkins vs. Colin Cassady
802Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match)

WWE NXT #100 22.05.2014
803 Big E vs. Bo Dallas (Win Or Go Home Match)
804 Paige vs. Tamina Snuka
805 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
806 Natalya vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
807 Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins

CZW To Infinity 27.04.2014
808 Chris Dickinson vs. MASADA
809 Danny Havoc vs. Matt Tremont
810 DJ Hyde vs. Kevin Steen
811 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
812 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)

CZW Fist Fight 08.05.2010
813 Sabian (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Ruckus (CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Elimination Match)

ROH Respect Is Earned II 07.06.2008
814 Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (Fight Without Honor)

TNA Xplosion #121 17.01.2006
815 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong

Smackdown 1 1 2010 
816 The Great Khali Vs The Carolina Panther

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #770 23.05.2014
817 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara

WWE Monday Night RAW #1096 26.05.2014
818 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
819 Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae
820 Drew McIntyre (w/Heath Slater, Hornswoggle & Jinder Mahal) vs. El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando)
821 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
822 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton)
823 Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) vs. Goldust (No Holds Barred Two On One Handicap Match)
824 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
825 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
826 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
827 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus

WWE NXT Takeover 29.05.2014
828 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
829 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. El Local & Kalisto (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)
830 Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match)
831 Charlotte (w/Ric Flair) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart) (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match (vakant))
832 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Match)

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 10th Anniversary 30.03.2014
833 Meiko Satomura vs. Yuhi
834 Dangan Yankees (Daichi Hashimoto & Masato Tanaka) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Shinjiro Otani
835 James Raideen (c) vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 World Heavyweight Title Match)


*JUN*

WWE Payback 2014 01.06.2014
836 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (Hair vs. Mask Match)
837 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE United States Title Match)
838 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
839 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
840 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
841 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title Match)
842 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (Last Man Standing Match)
843 Paige (c) vs. Alicia Fox (WWE Divas Title Match)
844 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

TNA Impact Wrestling 05-23-2013
845 Suicide vs Petey Williams vs Joey Ryan

WWE Monday Night RAW #1097 02.06.2014
846 Bad News Barrett & Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam & Sheamus
847 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
848 John Cena vs. Kane
849 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
850 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. Nikki Bella
851 Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
852 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
853 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
854 Goldust & Sin Cara vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)

BJW World Triangle Night In Korakuen 30.07.2012
855 The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) (c) vs. Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)

BJW 26.03.2012
856 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yoshihito Sasaki (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Final Match)

WWF King Of The Ring 2001 24.06.2001 
857 Kurt Angle vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight )

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #451 11.04.2008
858 Chuck Palumbo vs. Matt Hardy

Legend The Pro-Wrestling 2014 13.01.2014
859 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Okabayashi

NOAH Navigation Over The Date Line 2002 - Tag 9
860 Yoshinari Ogawa (c) vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Back To Yokohama Arena 25.05.2014
861 El Desperado, Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Ryusuke Taguchi & Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
862 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
863 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) vs. Rob Conway & Wes Brisco (NWA World Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
864 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
865 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
866 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie
867 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
868 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match )
869 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Daniel Gracie (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)
870 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1098 09.06.2014
871 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Non Title Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
872 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
873 Goldust & R-Truth vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
874 Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Layla) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
875 Bo Dallas vs. Xavier Woods
876 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
877 Alicia Fox (w/Aksana) vs. Paige
878 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Santino Marella
879 Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

UWF Fighting Square Hakata 24.07.1989
880 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano

WWE Monday Night RAW #1099 16.06.2014
881 Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins
882 Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose
883 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Sheamus
884 Heath Slater vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
885 Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs. Fandango & Layla
886 Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods (Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal)
887 Cameron (w/Naomi) vs. Paige
888 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
889 John Cena vs. Kane (Money In The Bank Qualifying Stretcher Match)

WWE Money In The Bank 2014 29.06.2014
890 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
891 Paige (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
892 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
893 Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank Ladder Match)
894 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
895 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
896 Layla vs. Summer Rae (Special Referee: Fandango)
897 Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))


*JUL*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1101 30.06.2014
898 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
899 Sheamus & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
900 Nikki Bella vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
901 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
902 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
903 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
904 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
905 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee (WWE Divas Title Match)
906 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane & Randy Orton

NJPW Dominion 6.21 21.06.2014
907 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
908 Tama Tonga vs. Tetsuya Naito
909 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
910 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
911 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ricochet (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
912 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
913 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii)
914 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
918 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

Fortune Dream 1 - 08.06.2014
919 Hayato Mashita vs. Tamon Honda
920 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Meiko Satomura
921 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. Koji Doi & Shuji Ishikawa
922 AKIRA, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) & Kazuki Hashimoto
923 Akitoshi Saito & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato & Masato Tanaka)
924 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino
925 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #774 20.06.2014
926 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

ROH Best In The World 2014 22.06.2014
927 ACH vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Tadarius Thomas vs. Takaaki Watanabe vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title #1 Contendership Six Man Mayhem Match)
928 Jay Lethal (w/Seleziya Sparx & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Matt Taven (ROH World Television Title Match)
929 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (Submission Match)
930 Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (No Disqualification Tag Team Match)
931 Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young
932 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
933 Adam Cole (c) vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
934 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Monday Night RAW #725
935 Umaga (c) (w/Armando Estrada & Vince McMahon) vs. Santino Marella (Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1102 07.07.2014
936 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
937 Rob Van Dam vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
938 Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton
939 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
940 Damien Sandow vs. Sheamus
941 Chris Jericho vs. The Miz
942 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
943 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
944 Bo Dallas vs. El Torito (w/Diego)
945 John Cena vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Proving Grounds 2014 10.05.2014
946 Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan
947 Shane Strickland (c) vs. Candice LeRae (CZW Wired TV Title Match)
948 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (w/Shelly Martinez) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
949 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
950 Danny Havoc vs. Dysfunction (Falls Count Anywhere Ultraviolent Death Match)

NJPW Fighting Spirit 2004 - Tag 14 15.02.2004
951 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 2004 - Tag 8 15.08.2004
952 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2004 Semi Final Match)

World Of Sport 1974
953 Les Kellett Vs. Leon Arris

World Of Sport 1986
954 Marty Jones vs William Regal

WWE SmackDown, Sept. 20, 2013
955 Ryback vs. local competitor

WWE Monday Night RAW #1100 23.06.2014
956 Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
957 Erick Rowan (w/Luke Harper) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
958 Alicia Fox vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
959 Bo Dallas vs. Titus O'Neil
960 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
961 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
962 Stephanie McMahon vs. Vickie Guerrero (Mud Pool Match)
963 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
964 Big E vs. Damien Sandow
965 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

NJPW G1 Climax 1998 - Tag 2 01.08.1998
966 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Shinya Hashimoto (G1 Climax 1998 Second Round Match)

NJPW Wrestling World In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1996
967 Antonio Inoki vs. Big Van Vader

NJPW Dream Tour 1990 01.11.1990
968 Keiji Muto & Masahiro Chono (c) vs. Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW 01.11.1989 
969 Big Van Vader, Tom Prichard & Tony St. Clair vs. Jushin Liger, Masahiro Chono & Riki Choshu

NJPW Sengoku Battle Series 1987 17.09.1987
970 Antonio Inoki, Dick Murdoch, Masa Saito, Seiji Sakaguchi & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda, Nobuhiko Takada, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine& Tatsumi Fujinami (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Battlefield In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1994
971 Antonio Inoki vs. Genichiro Tenryu

AAW War Is Coming 2013 25.10.2013
972 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Eddie Kingston (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)
973 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Knight Wagner vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Matt Cage

ROH Only The Strong Survive 15.01.2011
974 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Differ Cup 2005 - Tag 2 08.05.2005
975 Amazing Kong vs. Stalker Ichikawa
976 Amazing Kong vs. DJ Nira & Stalker Ichikawa

CHIKARA You Only Live Twice 25.05.2014
977 Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares, Nøkken & Tursas) (w/Milo Schnitzler) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)
978 Archibald Peck vs. Jimmy Jacobs
979 Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Icarus (CHIKARA Grand Title Match)
980 The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1103 14.07.2014
981 Sheamus vs. The Miz
982 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
983 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
984 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Nikki Bella
985 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman)
986 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
987 Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
988 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

PWG Sold Our Souls For Rock 'n Roll 23.05.2014
989 Brian Cage vs. Roderick Strong
990 AR Fox vs. Rich Swann
991 The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
992 Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero
993 ACH vs. Ricochet
994 Cedric Alexander, Johnny Gargano & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
995 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title Submission Or Knockout Only Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #777 11.07.2014
996 Roman Reigns vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Stardom 3rd Anniversay Show 26.01.2014
997 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
998 Kaori Yoneyama, Kellie Skater & Yuhi vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto, Manami Toyota & Mayu Iwatani
999 Takumi Iroha vs. Yoshiko
1000 Miho Wakizawa & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1001 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Kairi Hojo (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1002 Io Shirai (c) vs. Natsuki Taiyo (Queen Of Stardom Title Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 1 24.05.2013
1003 ACH vs. Josh Alexander (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1004 Ethan Page vs. Seleziya Sparx (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1005 Biff Busick vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1006 Adam Cole vs. Tim Donst (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 2 25.05.2013
1007 Josh Alexander vs. Marion Fontaine (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1008 BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Dickinson (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1009 Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1010 Johnny Gargano vs. Kimber Lee (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1011 ACH vs. Biff Busick
1012 Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Final Three Way Elimination Match)

XMW 3. Aniversario 21.06.2014
1013 Ares (c) vs. Pentagon Jr. (PDM Light Heavyweight Title Super Libre Match)
1014 La Magnifica vs. Ludark Shaitan (100 Lighttubes Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2004 15.08.2004
1015 Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (w/Luther Reigns)
1016 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Randy Orton (World Heavyweight Title Match)

PWR 08.06.2014
1017 El Pistolero vs. Timothy Thatcher

WWE Battleground 2014 20.07.2014
1018 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1019 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1020 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1021 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho
1022 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater vs. Kofi Kingstonvs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (Intercontinental Title Battle Royal (vakant))
1023 John Cena (c) vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 21.07.2014
1024 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1025 Doc Gallows vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1026 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1027 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1028 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1029 Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1030 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1031 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1032 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1033 AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

World Of Sport 1979
1034 Big Daddy Vs. John Quinn

WWE Monday Night RAW #1104 21.07.2014
1035 Kane & Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1036 Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Nikki Bella
1037 Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow
1038 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
1039 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Emma & Natalya
1040 Fandango vs. Zack Ryder (w/Layla & Summer Rae)
1041 Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1042 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. The Great Khali
1043 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 23.07.2014
1044 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1045 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1046 Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1047 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1048 Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1049 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1050 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1051 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1052 Karl Anderson vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1053 Doc Gallows vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #984 02.04.2012
1054 CM Punk (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #948 25.07.2011
1055 Rey Mysterio (c) vs. John Cena (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #779 25.07.2014
1056 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose (No Disqualification Match)
1057 Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth
1058 Alberto Del Rio vs. Roman Reigns

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 3 25.07.2014
1059 Doc Gallows vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1060 Karl Anderson vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1061 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1062 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1063 Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1064 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1065 Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1066 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1067 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1068 Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

ROH Testing The Limit 07.08.2004
1069 Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
1070 Bad Luck Fale vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1071 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1072 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1073 Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1074 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1075 Lance Archer vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1076 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1077 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1078 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1079 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AAW The Chaos Theory 2014 24.01.2014
1080 Eddie Kingston (w/Jordynne Grace) vs. Jonathan Gresham
1081 Ethan Page & Michael Elgin (c) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation (AAW Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1105 28.07.2014
1082 Cesaro vs. John Cena
1083 Dolph Ziggler & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) & The Miz
1084 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1085 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
1086 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1087 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Naomi & Natalya
1088 Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 28.07.2014
1089 Doc Gallows vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1090 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1091 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1092 Minoru Suzuki vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1093 Karl Anderson vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1094 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1095 AJ Styles vs. Hirooki Goto (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1096 Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1097 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1098 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 6 31.07.2014
1099 Bad Luck Fale vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1100 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1101 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1102 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1103 Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1104 Lance Archer vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1105 Shelton Benjamin vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1106 AJ Styles vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1107 Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1108 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)


*AUG*

IMPACT Wrestling #525 - Destination X 31.07.2014
1109 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
1110 DJ Z vs. Low Ki vs. Manik (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1111 Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazzy Steve (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1112 Homicide vs. Samoa Joe vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1113 Lashley (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 01.08.2014
1114 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1115 Lance Archer vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1116 Karl Anderson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1117 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1118 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1119 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1120 Tetsuya Naito vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1121 AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1122 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1123 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

TNA iMPACT #94 13.04.2006
1124 Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Samoa Joe (TNA X-Division Title Match)

WWF WrestleMania VI - "The Ultimate Challenge" 01.04.1990
1125 Koko B. Ware vs. Rick Martel
1126 The Colossal Connection (Andre The Giant & Haku) (w/Bobby Heenan) (c) vs. Demolition (Ax & Smash) (WWF World Tag Team Title Match)
1127 Earthquake (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. Hercules
1128 Brutus Beefcake vs. Mr. Perfect (w/The Genius)
1129 Bad News Brown vs. Roddy Piper
1130 The Bolsheviks (Boris Zhukov & Nikolai Volkoff) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
1131 The Barbarian (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Tito Santana
1132 Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire (w/Miss Elizabeth) vs. Queen Sherri & Randy Savage
1133 The Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
1134 Dino Bravo (w/Earthquake & Jimmy Hart) vs. Jim Duggan
1135 Jake Roberts vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil) (Million Dollar Championship Match)
1136 Akeem (w/Slick) vs. The Big Boss Man
1137 Jimmy Snuka vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan)
1138 Hulk Hogan (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (c) (WWF World Heavyweight Title / WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

AJPW 85 Gekitoh! Exciting Wars - Tag 14 09.03.1985
1139 Harley Race & Klaus Wallas vs. Killer Khan & Masanobu Kurisu
1140 Kuniaki Kobayashi vs. Tiger Mask
1141 Giant Baba, Mighty Inoue & Takashi Ishikawa vs. Kokusai Ketsumeigun (Goro Tsurumi, Rusher Kimura & Ryuma Go)
1142 Ishin Gundan (Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu) vs. Bruiser Brody & Killer Brooks
1143 Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. The Road Warriors (Animal Warrior & Hawk Warrior) (w/Paul Ellering) (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 03.08.2014
1144 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1145 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1146 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1147 Doc Gallows vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1148 Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1149 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1150 Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1151 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1152 Kazuchika Okada vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1153 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

JAPW Smarts Only 07.06.2002
1154 American Dragon vs. Low Ki (Tap Out Match)

NOAH Navigate For Evolution 2006: Haruka Eigen Goodbye Tour - Tag 10 05.03.2006
1155 Akira Taue vs. Naomichi Marufuji

WWE Monday Night RAW #1106 04.08.2014
1156 Kane vs. Roman Reigns (Last Man Standing Match)
1157 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry
1158 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dean Ambrose (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)
1159 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
1160 Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler
1161 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1162 Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
1163 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1164 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1165 Heath Slater vs. Seth Rollins (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 9 04.08.2014
1166 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1167 Lance Archer vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1168 Doc Gallows vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1169 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1170 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1171 Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1172 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1173 AJ Styles vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1174 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1175 Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

AJPW Excite Series 2014 - Tag 2 08.02.2014
1176 Hikaru Sato vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Junior Battle Of Glory Block B Match)
1177 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Kaji Tomato

AJPW Dynamite Series 2014 - Tag 1 15.06.2014
1178 Atsushi Aoki & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
1179 Hideki Suzuki & KENSO vs. Hikaru Sato & Suwama
1180 Jun Akiyama vs. Takao Omori (Triple Crown Title Match (vakant))

AJPW Summer Action Series 2014 - Tag 8 27.07.2014
1181 Menso-re Oyaji vs. SUSHI
1182 Dory Funk Jr., Osamu Nishimura & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Takao Omori & Ultimo Dragon
1183 Dark Kingdom (Kengo Mashimo & KENSO) vs. Hideki Suzuki & Zeus
1184 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) vs. Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki)
1185 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Dark Kingdom (Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1186 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Hikaru Sato (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1187 Suwama (c) vs. Joe Doering (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 10 06.08.2014
1188 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1189 Bad Luck Fale vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1190 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1191 Karl Anderson vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1192 Togi Makabe vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1193 AJ Styles vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1194 Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1195 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1196 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1197 Doc Gallows vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AJPW New Year Wars 2014 - Tag 1 02.01.2014
1198 Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
1199 Hikaru Sato vs. Kento Miyahara
1200 Jon Bolen, SUSHI & Tyson Dux vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1201 Go Shiozaki vs. KENSO
1203 Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Atsushi Aoki (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1204 Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs. Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) & Takao Omori
1205 Hikaru Sato vs. Jon Bolen vs. Jun Akiyama vs. Keisuke Ishii vs. Kento Miyahara vs. Kotaro Suzuki vs. Masanobu Fuchi vs. Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura vs. Ryuji Hijikata vs. Shigehiro Irie vs. Soma Takao vs. SUSHI vs. Suwama vs. Taiyo Kea vs. Takao Omori vs. Tyson Dux (17 Man Battle Royal)

IMPACT Wrestling #526 07.08.2014
1206 Abyss vs. Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1207 Gunner, Mr. Anderson & Samuel Shaw vs. The BroMans (DJ Z, Jessie Godderz & Robbie E)
1208 Al Snow, Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) & Tommy Dreamer vs. Ethan Carter III, Ezekiel Jackson, Rhino & Snitsky (Eight Man Tag Team Hardcore War Match)
1209 Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Three Way Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 11 08.08.2014
1210 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1211 Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1212 Hirooki Goto vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1213 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1214 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1215 Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1216 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1217 AJ Styles vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1218 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1219 Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 12 10.08.2014
1220 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., El Desperado, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Ryusuke Taguchi & Tiger Mask
1221 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. BUSHI, Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
1222 CHAOS (Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka)
1223 Captain New Japan & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
1224 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1225 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomoaki Honma
1226 Karl Anderson vs. Tomohiro Ishii
1227 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
1228 AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
1229 Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Final Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1107 11.08.2014
1230 Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1231 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
1232 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1233 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
1234 Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
1235 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
1236 ***** Casas vs. Rush (Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series II 1995 - Tag 17 10.09.1995
1237 Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

TNA Xplosion 08.08.2014
1238 James Storm vs. Tigre Uno

AJPW Champion Carnival 1993 - Tag 16 14.04.1993
1239 Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1240 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1241 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Terry Gordy (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series 1992 - Tag 23 31.07.1992
1242 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1243 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

ZERO-ONE New Whirlpool-1 Truth II 2004 - Tag 2 03.10.2004
1244 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)
1245 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 20.04.2014
1246 Syuri (w/El Sagrado) (c) vs. La Amapola (w/Sangre Azteca) (REINA-CMLL International Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE NXT #102 12.06.2014
1247 Bayley, Emma & Paige vs. Charlotte, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1248 Colin Cassady vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1249 Mr. NXT (Bo Dallas) vs. Sami Zayn
1250 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (WWE NXT Title Match)

WWE NXT #103 19.06.2014
1251 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
1252 Garrett Dylan vs. Mojo Rawley
1253 Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1254 Kalisto vs. Tyler Breeze
1255 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #104 26.06.2014
1256 Matt Sugarman & Tee Perkins vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1257 Bull Dempsey vs. Xavier Woods
1258 Becky Lynch vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
1259 Colin Cassady vs. Sawyer Fulton
1260 Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam

WNC-REINA JOSHI + JAM MANILA 25.01.2014
1261 Syuri (c) vs. Mia Yim (WNC Women's Title / REINA World Women's Title / REINA-CMLL International Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1994 - Tag 18 11.04.1994
1262 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1263 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1264 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 10 24.05.1989
1265 Dan Kroffat, Dan Spivey & Doug Furnas vs. Genichiro Tenryu, Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada 

AJPW October Giant Series 1989 - Tag 1 30.09.1989
1266 Dan Kroffat, Doug Furnas & Ken Shamrock vs. Joe Malenko, Kenta Kobashi & Shinichi Nakano

WAR Revolution Rumble '94 02.03.1994
1267 Atsushi Onita & Tarzan Goto vs. Ashura Hara & Genichiro Tenryu

WNC 30.08.2012
1268 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Koji Doi
1269 AKIRA, Starbuck & Syuri vs. The Unholy Alliance (Mikey Whipwreck & TAJIRI) & Kana (Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
1270 Hajime Ohara vs. Ultimo Dragon
1271 Makoto vs. Nozaki

WWE SummerSlam 2014 Kickoff 17.08.2014
1272 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam

WWE SummerSlam 2014 17.08.2014
1273 The Miz (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
1274 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1275 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana) (Flag Match)
1276 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1277 Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho
1278 Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon
1279 Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1280 John Cena (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE SmackDown #283 13.01.2005
1281 Kurt Angle vs. Roderick Strong (Kurt Angle Invitational Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1108 18.08.2014
1282 Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1283 Natalya vs. Paige
1284 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Title Match)
1285 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
1286 Randy Orton & RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) vs. Rob Van Dam, Roman Reigns & Sheamus
1287 Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
1288 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

EVOLVE 31 08.08.2014
1289 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1290 Biff Busick vs. James Raideen (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1291 Dos Ben Dejos (Eddie Rios & Jay Cruz) & Lince Dorado vs. Jesus De Leon & The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)
1292 Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Sydal
1293 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (w/Ivelisse) vs. The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) (w/Su Yung)
1294 Chris Hero (c) vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE Title Match)

MLW 29.06.1980
1295 Bruiser Brody & Scott Irwin vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta 

AJPW 9th Champion Carnival - Tag 12 10.04.1981
1296 Abdullah The Butcher vs. Bruiser Brody (Champion Carnival 1981 Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 4 06.10.1981
1297 Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 7 09.10.1981
1298 Dory Funk Jr. (c) vs. Bruiser Brody (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 4 30.11.1981
1299 Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

IMPACT Wrestling #522 10.07.2014
1300 Sanada (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA X-Division Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #523 17.07.2014
1301 Austin Aries (c) vs. Crazzy Steve vs. Davey Richards vs. DJ Z vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Manik vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Gauntlet Match)

WWE NXT #105 03.07.2014
1302 Colin Cassady (w/Enzo Amore) vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1303 Bayley & Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte & Sasha Banks
1304 CJ Parker vs. Steve Cutler
1305 Justin Gabriel (w/Tyson Kidd) vs. Sami Zayn

AAA TripleMania XXII 17.08.2014
1306 Aero Star, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Mamba, Mini Abismo *****, Sexy Star & Super Fly
1307 Daga (c) vs. Fenix (c) vs. Angelico vs. Australian Suicide vs. Bengala vs. Drago vs. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Jack Evans vs. Joe Lider vs. Pentagon Jr. (AAA World Cruiserweight Title / AAA Fusion Title Unification Ten Man Elimination Match)
1308 Fabi Apache (w/Drago) (c) vs. Taya Valkyrie (w/Sexy Star) (AAA Reina de Reinas Title Match)
1309 Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chessman vs. Electroshock vs. El Mesias vs. La Parka (Six Man Mask Vs. Hair Cage Match)
1310 El Texano Jr. (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Murder Clown) (Mask Vs. Hair Match)
1311 Cibernetico vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Myzteziz vs. Perro Aguayo Jr. (Copa TripleMania XXII Four Way Elimination Match)

$5 Wrestling - Straight Outta Compton
1312 Cliff Compton vs. Big Donnie (Charlestown Street Fight)

CWF 20.02.1982
1313 Jumbo Tsuruta & Tenryu Shimata vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen 

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 16 13.12.1981
1314 Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka vs. The Funks (Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk) (Real World Tag League 1981 Final Match)

CSW 04.03.1982
1315 Bruiser Brody & Jerry Brown vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (Special Referee: Pat O'Connor)

AJPW Grand Champion Series - Tag 1 16.04.1982
1316 Bruiser Brody vs. Giant Baba (Champion Carnival 1982 Match (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))

PWX Rise Of A Champion IX - Tag 2 16.02.2014
1317 Jake Manning vs. Rich Swann

PWG ELEVEN 26.07.2014
1318 Rocky Romero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1319 ACH vs. Cedric Alexander
1320 Johnny Gargano & Michael Elgin vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
1321 Kevin Steen vs. Trevor Lee
1322 Brian Kendrick vs. Frankie Kazarian
1323 Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Match)
1324 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)
1325 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (PWG World Tag Team Title Guerilla Warfare Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1109 25.08.2014
1326 Jack Swagger vs. Rusev (w/Lana) 
1327 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
1328 Natalya vs. Paige
1329 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Goldust & Stardust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1330 Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler
1331 Kane & Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns
1332 Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
1333 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
1334 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
1335 John Cena, Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

AJW Dream Slam 1 02.04.1993
1336 Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki vs. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
1337 Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori

AJPW Real World Tag League 1988 - Tag 22 16.12.1988
1338 Genichiro Tenryu & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (AJPW World Tag Team Title Real World Tag League 1988 Final Match (vakant))

2CW Living On The Edge IX 18.04.2014
1339 Alex Shelley vs. Kevin Steen

SWS SuperWrestle In Tokyo Dome 12.12.1991
1340 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hulk Hogan

NOAH Winter Navigation 2010 - Tag 4 23.11.2010
1341 Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima vs. Shuhei Taniguchi & Takashi Sugiura

WWE NXT #106 10.07.2014
1342 Bayley vs. Summer Rae (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
1343 Sin Cara vs. Wesley Blake
1344 Angelo Dawkins vs. Bull Dempsey
1345 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

SEP

AJPW Summer Impact 2014 - Tag 1 16.08.2014
1346 Yohei Nakajima vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru
1347 Masanobu Fuchi & Soma Takao vs. Masao Inoue & SUSHI
1348 Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato vs. Hideki Suzuki & YASSHI
1349 KENSO vs. Zeus
1350 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1351 Joe Doering & Takao Omori vs. Akebono & Jun Akiyama
1352 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

AJPW Summer Action Series 2014 - Tag 7 26.07.2014
1353 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. K-ness (GAORA TV Title Match)

WWE NXT #107 17.07.2014
1354 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1355 CJ Parker vs. Xavier Woods
1356 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks
1357 Adam Rose vs. Jason Jordan
1358 Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd

WWE NXT #108 24.07.2014
1359 Aaron Solo & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1360 Mojo Rawley vs. Tyler Breeze
1361 Charlotte (c) vs. Summer Rae (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1362 Kalisto & Sin Cara vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1363 Adrian Neville vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Raw, July 2, 2012
1364 Doink the Clown vs. Heath Slater

Raw, June 11, 2012
1365 Vader vs. Heath Slater

WWE Monday Night RAW #1110 01.09.2014
1366 Cesaro & The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus
1367 Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Layla, Naomi & Summer Rae
1368 Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1369 Curtis Axel vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1370 Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neil (w/Heath Slater)
1371 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
1372 Goldust (w/Stardust) vs. Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso)
1373 Chris Jericho, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Authority (Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins)

Stardom The Highest 2014 16.03.2014
1374 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
1375 Madison Eagles vs. Takumi Iroha
1376 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Kellie Skater (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1377 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Yuhi (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1378 Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (c) vs. Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1379 Natsuki Taiyo vs. Yoshiko
1380 Io Shirai (c) vs. Cheerleader Melissa (World Of Stardom Title Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1980 - Tag 30 30.09.1980
1381 Bob Backlund (c) vs. Stan Hansen (WWF Heavyweight Title Match) 

WWE NXT #109 31.07.2014
1382 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
1383 Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte
1384 Mac Miles & Steve Cutler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1385 Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs. The Mechanics (Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson)
1386 Adam Rose vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

AJPW Giant Series 1982 - Tag 16 20.10.1982
1387 Bruiser Brody (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #784 29.08.2014
1388 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns
1389 Emma vs. Paige
1390 Jack Swagger vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1391 Mark Henry, Roman Reigns & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

OZ Academy Voyager 16.04.2014
1392 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Kaori Yoneyama vs. Carlos Amano & Manami Toyota
1393 Aja Kong vs. Sonoko Kato
1394 Hikaru Shida vs. Tomoka Nakagawa

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 1 14.03.2014
1395 Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Toby Blunt (Alternate Four Way Match)
1396 John Klinger vs. Tommaso Ciampa (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1397 Robert Dreissker vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1398 Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1399 Big Daddy Walter vs. Sasa Keel (w/Aaron Insane, Kim Ray & Michael Isotov) (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1400 Johnny Gargano vs. Toby Blunt (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1401 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. KUSHIDA (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1402 Karsten Beck vs. Matt Striker (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1403 Adam Cole vs. Trent (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1404 Chris Hero vs. Freddy Stahl (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)

WWE NXT #110 07.08.2014
1405 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
4106 CJ Parker vs. Xavier Woods
1407 Bayley vs. Eva Marie
1408 Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)

WWE NXT #111 14.08.2014
1409 Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
1410 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
1411 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
1412 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title Match)

WWE NXT #112 21.08.2014
1413 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
1414 Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd
1415 Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte
1416 Mojo Rawley vs. Steve Cutler
1417 Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 2 15.03.2014
1418 Big Daddy Walter vs. Johnny Gargano (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1419 Carnage vs. Jon Ryan vs. Michael Dante vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1420 Adam Cole vs. Robert Dreissker (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1421 Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. Matt Striker & Trent (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1422 Kim Ray & Ryuichi Kawakami (w/Aaron Insane, Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel) vs. KUSHIDA & Toby Blunt
1423 Chris Hero vs. Karsten Beck (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1424 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. John Klinger (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1425 Tommy End (c) vs. Jonathan Gresham (wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1111 08.09.2014
1426 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match)
1427 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1428 Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus
1429 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1430 Goldust & Stardust vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
1431 Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neil (w/Heath Slater)
1432 Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 3 16.03.2014
1433 Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Semi Final Match)
1434 Da Mack vs. John Klinger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Karsten Beck vs. Miguel Ramirez vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1435 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. Big Daddy Walter (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Semi Final Match)
1436 Keel Holding (Aaron Insane, Kim Ray & Sasa Keel) (w/Michael Isotov) vs. Mike Schwarz, Robert Dreissker & Ryuichi Kawakami
1437 Jonathan Gresham vs. Jon Ryan
1438 KUSHIDA & Toby Blunt vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
1439 Matt Striker & Trent (c) vs. Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1440 Axel Tischer vs. Chris Hero (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Final Match)

WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4-Way 11.09.2014
1441 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
1442 Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker
1443 Enzo Amore (w/Colin Cassady) vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis) (Hair vs. Hair Match)
1444 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1445 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1446 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Fatal Four Way Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1982 - Tag 26 02.11.1982
1447 Bruiser Brody vs. Jimmy Snuka 

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 1 26.11.1982
1448 Jay Youngblood & Ricky Steamboat vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen (Real World Tag League 1982 Match)

SCW - 01.07.1984
1449 Bruiser Brody vs. Abdullah the Butcher 

AJPW Grand Champion Series - Tag 6 21.04.1982
1450 Dory Funk Jr. (c) vs. Bruiser Brody (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

SCW - 04.07.1982
1451 Bruiser Brody vs Nick Bockwinkel (AWA World Heavyweight Championship)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 11 07.12.1982
1452 Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

WWE Monday Night RAW #1112 15.09.2014
1453 Chris Jericho vs. Kane
1454 Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1455 AJ Lee & Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella & Paige
1456 Bray Wyatt (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. The Big Show
1457 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) & Sheamus
1458 Cameron vs. Naomi
1459 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs. Damien Sandow & The Miz
1460 Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Down With The Sickness 2014 13.09.2014
1461 DJ Hyde vs. Kimber Lee
1462 Adam Flash, Drew Gulak, Nate Webb & Ruckus vs. The Front (Biff Busick, Eric Corvis & Sozio) & Andy Sumner
1463 Lucky 13 vs. Matt Tremont
1464 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

Union Summer Festival 2014 31.08.2014
1465 Cherry vs. Kaho Kobayashi
1466 SAGAT vs. Shibata
1467 Daichi, El Hijo del Goro & Goro Jr. vs. Daichi Kazato, Ryu Gouma & Seiya Morohashi
1468 Madoka vs. Mitomi Masayuki
1469 Ladybeard (c) vs. Mio Shirai (Union Fly To Everywhere World Title Match)
1470 Hiroshi Fukuda & MEN's Teioh (c) vs. FUMA & Isami Kodaka (UWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1471 Hikaru Sato (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Union Pro MAX Title Match)

Stardom Premium Stars 2014 10.07.2014
1472 Remei Asuka vs. Reo Hazuki
1473 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Miho Wakizawa vs. Hatsuhinode Kamen & Kaori Yoneyama
1474 Kyoko Kimura vs. Nanae Takahashi vs. The Alpha Female vs. Yoshiko
1475 Black Tiger, Koguma & Takumi Iroha vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Kairi Hojo & Mayu Iwatani (Captain Falls Elimination Six Man Tag Team Match)
1476 Io Shirai (c) vs. Meiko Satomura (World Of Stardom Title Match)

AJPW Summer Impact 2014 - Tag 5 30.08.2014
1477 SUSHI vs. Yohei Nakajima
1478 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Masashi Aoyagi & Ryuji Hijikata
1479 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Dark Kingdom (Kengo Mashimo, KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1480 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. YASSHI & Zeus
1481 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1482 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) (AJPW World Tag Team Title Match)
1483 Joe Doering (c) vs. Akebono (Triple Crown Title Match)

Stardom Stardom X Stardom 10.08.2014
1484 Chris Wolf vs. Koguma vs. Reo Hazuki
1485 DASH Chisako vs. Takumi Iroha
1486 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Tsubasa Kuragaki (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1487 Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (c) vs. Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1488 Io Shirai (c) vs. Yoshiko (World Of Stardom Title Match)

WWE NXT #115 12.09.2014
1489 Charlotte vs. Emma
1490 Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel
1491 Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker
1492 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Titus O'Neil & Tyson Kidd

IMPACT Wrestling #532 - No Surrender 17.09.2014
1493 Chris Melendez vs. Kenny King
1494 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Homicide (TNA X-Division Title Match)
1495 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)
1496 Bram vs. Gunner
1497 Lashley (c) vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)
1498 Angelina Love vs. Brittany vs. Havok vs. Madison Rayne vs. Rebel vs. Taryn Terrell vs. Velvet Sky (TNA Women's Knockout Title #1 Contendership Battle Royal)

AJPW New Year Wars 2014 - Tag 2 03.01.2014
1499 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) vs. Xceed (Atsushi Aoki & Kotaro Suzuki) 
1500 Jon Bolen vs. Tyson Dux 
1501 Hikaru Sato & Ultimo Dragon vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara)
1502 Akebono (c) vs. Takao Omori (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Night Of Champions 2014 21.09.2014
1503 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Goldust & Stardust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1504 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (WWE United States Title Match)
1505 Dolph Ziggler (w/R-Truth) (c) vs. The Miz (w/Damien Sandow) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
1506 Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
1507 Mark Henry vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1508 Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton
1509 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match)
1510 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

CMLL 81. Aniversario 19.09.2014
1511 Blue Panther, Cachorro & Dragon Lee vs. La Dinastia Casas (Felino, Puma & Tiger) (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1512 Dalys la Caribena vs. Estrellita vs. Goya Kong vs. La Amapola vs. Marcela vs. Princesa Sujei vs. Tiffany vs. Zeuxis (Copa 81. Aniversario Torneo Cibernetico Match)
1513 Euforia, Mr. Niebla & Thunder (w/Zacarias) vs. Mascara Dorada, Valiente & Volador Jr. (w/Ke Monito) (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1514 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa (Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1515 ***** Casas & Shocker (c) vs. Los Indeseables (La Mascara & Rush) (CMLL World Tag Team Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1516 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero (Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1113 22.09.2014
1517 The Miz (w/Damien Sandow) (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
1518 Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1519 Natalya (w/Rosa Mendes) vs. Summer Rae (w/Layla)
1520 Dean Ambrose vs. Kane
1521 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) & Sheamus
1522 Mark Henry vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1523 Adam Rose & The Bunny vs. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
1524 AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
1525 John Cena vs. Randy Orton (w/Kane & Seth Rollins)

NJPW Destruction In Kobe 21.09.2014
1526 BULLET CLUB (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Tomohiro Ishii
1527 Alex Shelley, BUSHI & Maximo vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
1528 Jushin Thunder Liger, TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata
1529 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1530 KUSHIDA (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1531 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Tama Tonga) vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
1532 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
1533 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
1534 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata
1535 Bad Luck Fale (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

International Pro Wrestling Festival in Pyongyang - Tag 2 31.08.2014
1536 Heddi French vs. Ultimo Dragon
1537 DASH Chisako & Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura & Ray
1538 Daichi Hashimoto & Shogun Okamoto vs. Erik Hammer & Jon Andersen
1539 Atsushi Sawada vs. Bob Sapp

WWE NXT #116 25.09.2014
1540 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1541 Justin Gabriel vs. Tyler Breeze
1542 Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley
1543 Enzo Amore (w/Colin Cassady) vs. Marcus Louis (w/Sylvester Lefort)
1544 Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW Destruction In Okayama 23.09.2014
1545 Jushin Thunder Liger, Maximo & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Captain New Japan & Ryusuke Taguchi
1546 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
1547 CHAOS (Gedo & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku & Takashi Iizuka)
1548 Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1549 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Taichi) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1550 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii)
1551 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1552 Yujiro Takahashi (c) vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
1553 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Doc Gallows) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
1554 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 1 19.09.2014
1555 Team UK (Damian Dunne, Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1556 GEKIDO (17 & The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)) vs. Knight Eye For The Pirate Guy (Jolly Roger & Lance Steel) & Princess Kimberlee (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1557 The Flood (The Odditorium (Oliver Grimsly & Qefka The Quiet) & Sinn Bohdi) vs. The Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny & Mikey) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1558 The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1559 Old Fashioned (Jervis Cottonbelly & Marion Fontaine) & ThunderKitty vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1560 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. The Flood (Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares & Nøkken) & Dr. Cube (Jakob Hammermeier)) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1561 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Latin American Exchange (Chavo Guerrero Jr., Hernandez & Homicide) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1562 The Colony (Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 2 20.09.2014
1563 Chuck Taylor vs. Rich Swann vs. Shynron vs. Tigre Uno (Rey de Voladores 2014 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match)
1564 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. GEKIDO (17 & The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1565 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Rockstar Spud
1566 Team UK (Damian Dunne, Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1567 Amasis vs. AR Fox vs. Orlando Christopher vs. The Great Sanada (Rey de Voladores 2014 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match)
1568 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny & Mikey) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1569 Ashley Remington vs. Yamamoto
1570 The Colony (Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)

ROH All Star Extravaganza VI 06.09.2014
1571 Hanson vs. Mark Briscoe
1572 Caprice Coleman & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Moose & RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. The Decade (Adam Page & BJ Whitmer) vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Gabriel Owens & Josh Alexander)
1573 Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles
1574 Michael Elgin (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)
1575 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1114 29.09.2014
1576 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Cesaro vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Title Match)
1577 Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry
1578 Damien Sandow (w/The Miz) vs. Sheamus
1579 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs. Kane & Randy Orton

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 3 21.09.2014
1580 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) (King Of Trios 2014 Semi Final Match)
1581 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 Semi Final Match)
1582 Mark Andrews vs. Oliver Grimsly
1583 Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. N_R_G (Hype Rockwell & Race Jaxon) vs. Old Fashioned (Jervis Cottonbelly & Marion Fontaine) vs. The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) vs. The Bloc Party (Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) vs. The Colony (Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant) vs. The Dunne Bros (Damian Dunne & Pete Dunne) vs. The Osirian Portal(Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Wrecking Crew (Jaka & Oleg The Usurper) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (Ten Team Gauntlet Match)
1584 The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy & The Swamp Monster) vs. The Submission Squad (Davey Vega, Evan Gelistico, Gary The Barn Owl & Pierre Abernathy)
1585 Shynron vs. The Great Sanada (Rey de Voladores 2014 Final)
1586 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 Final Match)


*OCT*

Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 24.08.2014
1587 Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1588 Chris Wolf vs. Hatuhinode Kamen vs. Reo Hazuki
1589 Kaori Yoneyama vs. Star Fire (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1590 DASH Chisako vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1591 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1592 Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1593 Mayu Iwatani vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)

AAA Sin Limite 07.09.2014
1594 Myzteziz (w/Argenis) vs. Perro Aguayo Jr. (w/Averno & Taya Valkyrie)

WWE NXT 02.10.2014
1595 Charlotte © vs Bayley (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1596 Baron Corbin vs Troy McClain 
1597 Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) vs Tye Dillinger & Jason 
1598 Adrian Neville (c) def. Tyson Kidd (Last Chance WWE NXT Title Match)

AAA on Televisa: 2014-05-24 
1599 Cibernético, Fénix, Psycho Clown vs Averno, Chessman, Pentagón Jr.

Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 2 07.09.2014
1600 Chris Wolf vs. Hatuhinode Kamen vs. Reo Hazuki
1601 Kairi Hojo vs. Kaori Yoneyama (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1602 Kyoko Kimura vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1603 Koguma vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1604 Io Shirai vs. Star Fire (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1605 DASH Chisako vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1606 Cheerleader Melissa vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)

NJPW Best Of the Super Junior XXI - Tag 1 30.05.2014
1607 El Desperado vs. Taichi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1608 BUSHI vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1609 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura,Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI)
1610 Alex Shelley vs. Nick Jackson (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1611 KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1612 Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #534 01.10.2014
1613 Gail Kim (c) vs. Havok (TNA Women's Knockout Title Match)

AAA Sin Limite 16.08.2014
1614 Fenix, Myzteziz & Psycho Clown vs. La Nueva Sociedad (Averno, Black Warrior & El Texano Jr.)

CHIKARA The World Is Not Enough 20.07.2014
1615 Archibald Peck vs. Ashley Remington
1616 Missile Assault Ant vs. Shynron
1617 The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard) (c) vs. The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) (CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1618 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) (Six Man Tag Team Elimination Flag Match)

OZ Academy The Blue Dragon 30.03.2014
1619 AKINO (c) vs. Sakura Hirota (OZ Academy Openweight Title Match) 
1620 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Kagetsu

AAA Sin Limite 12.07.2014
1621 Angelico, Electroshock & Fenix vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Mascara Ano 2000 Jr. & Pentagon Jr.

CHIKARA The Living Daylights 19.07.2014
1622 Eddie Kingston vs. Juan Francisco de Coronado
1623 The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)
1624 Ashley Remington vs. Chuck Taylor

AAA Sin Limite - Verano De Escandalo 2014 14.06.2014
1625 El Texano Jr. (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) (c) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Mini Clown) (AAA World Heavyweight Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #533
1626 Low Ki vs. MVP (Gold Rush Tournament Qualifying Match)
1627 Austin Aries vs. Knux (w/Crazzy Steve, Rebel & The Freak) (Gold Rush Tournament Qualifying Match)

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXI - Tag 4 03.06.2014
1628 Rocky Romero vs. Taichi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1629 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan , Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma 
1630 BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1631 El Desperado vs. Kenny Omega (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1632 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ricochet (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1633 Alex Shelley vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)

CZW Deja Vu 2014 27.09.2014
1634 Biff Busick (c) vs. Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
1635 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1115 06.10.2014
1636 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. Dolph Ziggler & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXI - Tag 7 06.06.2014
1637 Alex Shelley vs. Tiger Mask (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1638 El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1639 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma
1640 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. KUSHIDA (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1641 BUSHI vs. Ricochet (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1642 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & YOSHI-HASHI)

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXI - Tag 8 08.06.2014
1643 BUSHI, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Kenny Omega & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Don, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
1644 CHAOS (Gedo & Rocky Romero) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi
1645 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata
1646 KUSHIDA vs. Taichi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Semi Final Match)
1647 Ricochet vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Semi Final Match)
1648 CHAOS (Jado & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1649 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
1650 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
1651 KUSHIDA vs. Ricochet (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Final Match)

AAA Sin Limite - Ring & Rock StAAArs 2 26.07.2014
1652 Angelico, Australian Suicide & Fenix vs. Gran Apache, Pentagon Jr. & Super Fly

NJPW Kizuna Road 2014 - Tag 2 29.06.2014
1653 Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1654 El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Hiroshi Tanahashi
1655 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Forever Hooligans(Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero)
1656 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Yujiro Takahashi (NEVER Openweight Title Match)

AAW Point Of No Return 2014 11.04.2014
1657 Alex Shelley vs. Kyle O'Reilly

Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 5 23.09.2014
1658 Azumi , Chris Wolf & Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Maaya, Miho Wakizawa & Reo Hazuki
1659 Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1660 DASH Chisako vs. Kyoko Kimura (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1661 Takumi Iroha vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1662 Kairi Hojo vs. Star Fire (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1663 Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kaori Yoneyama (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1664 Io Shirai vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1665 Io Shirai vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #535 08.10.2014
1666 Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Full Metal Mayhem Match)

WWE NXT #118 09.10.2014
1667 Mojo Rawley vs. Tyler Breeze
1668 Hideo Itami vs. Viktor
1669 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1670 Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
1671 Sami Zayn vs. Titus O'Neil

CMLL Guerreros del Ring on 52MX: 2014-06-14
1672 ***** Casas vs Rush

CMLL on Fox Sports 06.06.2014
1673 Felino, ***** Casas & Shocker vs. La Mascara, Rush & Titan (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

CMLL on Televisa: 2011-05-28
1674 La Máscara vs Averno

CMLL Titanes del Ring: 2014-06-28 
1675 Blue Panther vs Ephesto (lightning match) 

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2014 - Tag 5 09.10.2014
1676 Dragon Kid vs. Shingo Takagi
1677 BxB Hulk vs. Masato Yoshino
1678 Akira Tozawa vs. Masaaki Mochizuki
1679 MAD BLANKEY (Cyber Kong, Kzy & Naruki Doi) (c) vs. We Are Team Veteran (CIMA, Don Fujii & Gamma) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)

CMLL on Fox Sports (Mexico): 2014-04-20 
1680 Máximo, ***** Casas, Volador Jr. vs La Sombra, Rey Escorpión, Rush

CMLL Puebla: 2014-06-22
1681 La Sombra vs Shocker

AAA on UTDN: 2014-05-29 
1682 Monsther Clown, Murder Clown, Psycho Clown vs Daga, Eterno, Steve Pain 

NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling 2014 13.10.2014
1683 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Kota Ibushi & Yuji Nagata
1684 Chase Owens (c) vs. BUSHI (NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1685 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1686 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1687 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1688 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1689 Yujiro Takahashi (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
1690 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1691 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match)
1692 AJ Styles (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

AAA Sin Limite 22.02.2014
1693 Angelico, Australian Suicide & Jack Evans vs. Chessman, Daga & Pentagon Jr.

AAA Sin Limite 07.09.2014
1694 La Nueva Sociedad (Averno & El Texano Jr.) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Psycho Clown)

AAA Sin Limite - Ring & Rock StAAArs 3 04.10.2014
1695 El Patron Alberto, La Parka & Myzteziz vs. La Nueva Sociedad (Averno, El Texano Jr. & Perro Aguayo Jr.)

TNA Bound For Glory 2014 12.10.2014
1696 Ethan Carter III vs. Ryota Hama
1697 James Storm & The Great Sanada vs. TAJIRI & The Great Muta

CMLL Super Viernes 12.09.2014
1698 Diamante Azul, La Mascara & Rush vs. Mr. Niebla, ***** Casas & Shocker (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1116 13.10.2014
1699 Dean Ambrose vs. John Cena (No Holds Barred Contract On A Pole Match)

CMLL Domingos De Coliseo 05.10.2014
1700 Diamante Azul, Rush & Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario, ***** Casas & Shocker

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 1 29.08.2014
1701 Bobby Fish vs. TJ Perkins (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1702 Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1703 Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1704 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1705 Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1706 AJ Styles vs. Brian Myers (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1707 Drew Gulak vs. Kyle O'Reilly (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1708 Men Of Low Moral Fiber (Chuck Taylor & Kenny Omega) & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

CMLL Super Viernes 20.06.2014
1709 Delta, Stuka Jr. & Titan vs. Polvora, Puma & Tiger
1710 El Barbaro Cavernario (w/***** Casas) vs. Hechicero (w/Virus) (En Busca de un Idolo 2014 Final Match)

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 30.08.2014
1711 Candice LeRae vs. Rich Swann (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1712 Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1713 Chris Sabin vs. Ricochet (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1714 Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1715 Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1716 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1717 ACH vs. Kenny Omega (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1718 Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

CMLL Super Viernes 23.05.2014
1719 Cachorro, Hechicero & Virus vs. Dragon Lee, El Barbaro Cavernario & ***** Casas (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NEW Wrestling Under The Stars 3 02.08.2014
1720 Jerry Lawler vs. Kevin Steen

Riki Pro August 14 2005
1721 Murakami & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Egan Inoue & Yuki Ishikawa

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 3 31.08.2014
1722 Candice LeRae vs. Johnny Gargano (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1723 Ricochet vs. TJ Perkins (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1724 Michael Elgin vs. Trevor Lee (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1725 Kenny Omega vs. Matt Sydal (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1726 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1727 Kyle O'Reilly vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1728 ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
1729 Johnny Gargano vs. Trevor Lee (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Semi Final Match)
1730 Kenny Omega vs. Ricochet (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Semi Final Match)
1731 Biff Busick, Bobby Fish, Cedric Alexander, Drew Gulak & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Joey Ryan, Rich Swann & Willie Mack
1732 Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet vs. Roderick Strong (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Final Three Way Match)


CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 28.01.2014
1733 Titan (c) vs. Virus (Mexican National Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AAA Rey De Reyes 2014 16.03.2014
1734 Chessman vs. Villano IV (AAA Latin America Title Match (vakant))

Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 13.04.2014 
1735 Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher

AAA Sin Limite 11.10.2014
1736 Bengala, Blue Demon Jr. & Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr., Steve Pain & Villano IV
1737 Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Averno & Chessman

WWE Monday Night RAW #1117 20.10.2014
1738 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1739 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs. The Authority (Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins) (Three On Two Handicap Street Fight)

Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive 2014 05.05.2014
1740 Stalker Ichikawa vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
1741 Flamita (c) vs. Jimmy Susumu (Open The Brave Gate Title Match)
1742 Monster Express (Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi) (c) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii & Masaaki Mochizuki) (Open The Twin Gate Title Match)
1743 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) (c) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Dragon Kid, K-ness & Super Shisa) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
1744 Ricochet (c) vs. YAMATO (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

CMLL on Fox Sports 04.10.2014
1745 Atlantis, Mascara Dorada & Valiente vs. Mr. Niebla, ***** Casas & Ultimo Guerrero

WWE NXT 23.10.2014
1746 Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1747 CJ Parker vs. Tyler Breeze
1748 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1749 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks
1750 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Titus O'Neil (WWE NXT Title Match)

AAW Epic: The 10th Anniversary Event 21.03.2014
1751 Alex Shelley vs. Silas Young

NJPW Wrestling World - Tag 1 - 12.04.2014
1752 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. KUSHIDA (NEVER Openweight Title Match) 

DDT Sweet Dreams 2014 26.01.2014
1753 Hikaru Sato & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Akito & Yukio Sakaguchi
1754 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo (KO-D Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1755 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

DDT Into The Fight 2014 23.02.2014
1756 Aja Kong, Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi (c) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1757 KUDO vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
1758 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (c) vs. Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu (KO-D Tag Team Title Match)
1759 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Masa Takanashi (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

DDT Judgement 2014 21.03.2014
1760 Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs. Aja Kong & Shigehiro Irie
1761 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (c) vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga (KO-D Tag Team Title Match)
1762 Akito vs. DJ Nira vs. Guanchulo vs. Kazuki Hirata vs. Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Soma Takao vs. Super Sasadango Machine vs. Tetsuya Endo vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (12 Man Battle Royal)
1763 HARASHIMA (c) vs. KUDO (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

DDT Max Bump 2014 29.04.2014
1764 Guanchulo & Shunma Katsumata vs. Shuten Doji (Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
1765 Sanshiro Takagi (c) vs. Shun Miyahebike (Shun Miyatake), MIJAMI (MIKAMI), China Snake Michael (Michael Nakazawa), Blue Snake Takao (Soma Takao), Hebiki Hira (Kazuki Hirata), Snake Antonio (Antonio Honda), Toru Orochi (Touru Owashi), Super Snake Snake Machine (Super Sasadango Machine) & Yasu Urano (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal)
1766 Sanshiro Takagi (c) vs. Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Belt (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match)
1767 HARASHIMA & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo
1768 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) (c) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1769 Daisuke Sasaki, Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Yoshihiko (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1770 KUDO (c) vs. Akito (KO-D Openweight Title Match)
1771 KUDO (c) vs. Yasu Urano (KO-D Openweight Title Match)
1772 Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Belt vs. Jun Akiyama Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match

DDT Shinjuku May 9th Drama 09.05.2014
1773 Michael Nakazawa vs. Minoru Suzuki
1774 Akito, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1775 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega, Kota Ibushi) & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Touru Owashi (Six Man Falls Count Anywhere Match)
1776 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Masa Takanashi (DDT Extreme Title Three Times Fall Match)
1777 KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano

DDT Friendship, Effort, Victory! 25.05.2014
1778 Akitoshi Saito vs. Danshoku Dino
1779 Masa Takanashi (c) vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Extreme Title Idol Lumerjack Match)
1780 Sanshiro Takagi, Touru Owashi & Ultraman Robin vs. Konaka, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo
1781 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1782 KUDO (c) vs. HARASHIMA (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

WWE Hell In A Cell 2014 26.10.2014
1783 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Cesaro (Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1784 Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella
1785 Goldust & Stardust (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1786 John Cena vs. Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Hell In A Cell Match)
1787 Sheamus (c) vs. The Miz (w/Damien Mizdow) (WWE United States Title Match)
1788 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. The Big Show
1789 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (w/Alicia Fox) (WWE Divas Title Match)
1790 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Hell In A Cell Match)

DDT Road To Ryogoku 2014 20.07.2014
1791 MIKAMI & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. GENTARO & Yasu Urano
1792 Akito vs. Isami Kodaka
1793 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Gota Ihashi) & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Sanshiro Takagi, Taiji Ishimori & Touru Owashi
1794 Danshoku Dino, DJ Nira, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Hoshitango, Kazuki Hirata, Michael Nakazawa & Shunma Katsumata
1795 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1796 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kenny Omega (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1118 27.10.2014
1797 Bo Dallas vs. Ryback

DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2014 ~ Maybe Summer Will Change My Life 17.08.2014
1798 Akihiro (c) vs. Ai Shimizu vs. Daisuke Sasaki vs. DJ Nira vs. FUMA vs. Gorgeous Matsuno vs. Kazuki Hirata vs. Kizaemon Saiga vs. No No Ko vs. Shiro Koshinaka vs. Tetsuya Endo vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Touru Owashi vs. YOSHIHIKO (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal)
1799 Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. LiLiCo (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match)
1800 Aja Kong, Antonio Honda & Hiroshi Fukuda vs. Ladybeard, Makoto Oishi & Saki Akai
1801 Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) (c) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1802 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Muscle Sakai (DDT Extreme Title Match)
1803 Michael Nakazawa & Minoru Suzuki vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi (Street Fight Death Match)
1804 Kota Ibushi vs. Shuji Kondo
1805 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Konosuke Takeshita
1806 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Isami Kodaka vs. Kenny Omega (KO-D Openweight Title Three Way Dance)

AAA Lucha Underground 29.08.2014
1807 Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.
1808 Sexy Star vs. Son of Havoc
1809 Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma

IMPACT Wrestling #538 29.10.2014
1810 Lashley (c) vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Kurt Angle))

K-DOJO Sea King Tournament - Part 1 14.09.2014
1811 Ryuichi Sekine vs. Saburo Inematsu (Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)
1812 Kengo Mashimo (c) vs. Kaji Tomato (STRONGEST-K Title Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)
1813 Hiro Tonai vs. TAKA Michinoku (Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)
1814 Tank Nagai vs. Yuji Hino (Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)

NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2014 - Tag 1
1815 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Captain New Japan, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
1816 BUSHI & Mascara Dorada vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1817 Fuego & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Desperado & Taichi (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1818 Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1819 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1820 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

CZW Tangled Web 7 18.10.2014
1821 Shane Strickland (c) vs. Mike Bailey (CZW Wired TV Title Match)
1822 Biff Busick (w/Sozio) (c) vs. Chris Dickinson (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
1823 Biff Busick (c) vs. Sozio (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)


----------



## RKing85

first half of November

ROH Supercard of Honor - 8 matches (Coleman/strong, 6-man tag, Evans/Young, Briscoe/Bennett, 3-way tag, Lethal/Ciampa, Elgin/Steen, Briscoe/Cole)

PWG Album of the Year - 8 matches (Kazarian/Disco, Arrogance/Franknsteen, Perkins/Ronin, Star/Nemesis, Ryan/Talwar, Anderson/Cabana, Castagnoli/Romero, Generico/Richards

total for 1st half of October - 16 matches
Year to date total - 605 total


----------



## RKing85

second half of November

Royal Rumble 2007 - 5 matches (Hardys/MnM, Lashley/Test, Batista/Kennedy, Cena/Umaga, Royal Rumble)

Survivor Series 2014 - 6 matches (4 team tag, diva elimination, Ambrose/Wyatt, Rose and Bunny/Gator Slater, Bella/AJ, elimination match)

PWG Ten - 8 matches (Steen/Avalon, Taylor/Rosas, LaRae/Ryan, Perkins/Sky, 3-way tag, Koslov/O'Reilly, Mack/Strong, 3-way)

total for second half of November - 19 matches
Year to date total - 624 total


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450
April Total: 189
May Total: 232
June Total: 207
July Total: 186
August Total: 166
September Total: 271
October Total: 228
November Total: 267

*2014 TOTAL: 3,076*

11 months in, this has been quite the experiment. I have to say, as many matches as I've watched, that has been the easy part. Typing them all out and organizing all of them, well that's obviously been the hard part. I'm still in a position where I'm not watching as much Indies as I'd like, due to the addition of the WWE Network in my life and a crazy schedule. However this past week I've acquired a bunch of AIW, IWA-MS, Chikara, CZW and PWG, so for the last month of the year I'm going to try and binge as much as possible. As always, cheers to everyone who started from the beginning and has stuck with it this long. Just one month left!



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie Jamea vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton





Spoiler: April



-----4/3-----

WWE Wrestlemania 29 (4/7/13)
1. Sheamus, Big Show & Randy Orton vs The Shield
2. Mark Henry vs Ryback
3. Team Hell No vs Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston
4. Fandango vs Chris Jericho
5. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger 
6. The Undertaker vs CM Punk 
7. Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
8. John Cena vs The Rock

WWE SmackDown (6/12/03)
9. Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
10. Billy Gunn vs A-Train
11. Undertaker vs Johnny Stamboli
12. Chris Benoit & Rhyno vs Basham Brothers
13. John Cena vs Funaki
14. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/3/14)
15. Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode
16. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
17. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
18. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne 
19. Kenny King vs MVP

WWE NXT (4/3/14)
20. Emma vs Sasha Banks
21. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Jack Hurley 
22. Brodus Clay vs Xavier Woods
23. Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyler Breeze
24. Sami Zayn vs Cory Graves

-----4/6-----

WWE Wrestlemania 30 (4/6/14)
25. The Usos vs Rybaxel vs Los Matadores vs Real Americans
26. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
27. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
28. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
29. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
30. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
31. Vicki Guerrero Divas Invitational 
32. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Bootista

-----4/7-----

WWE RAW (4/7/14)
33. The Wyatts vs Shame-Us All, StupaCena & Big Zit-E Tit-E
34. Emma & Santino vs Faaaaaandaaaaango & Summer Rae
35. Bootista & Boreton vs Usos
36. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
37. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio 
38. Rusev vs Bland Jobber (Zack Ryder?)
39. AJ Lee vs Paige
40. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
41. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H

-----4/8-----

WWE Main Event (4/8/14)
42. The Shield vs The Wyatts
43. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
44. Alexander Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara

-----4/9-----

WWF Wrestlemania 13 (3/3/97)
45. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks
46. Rocky Maivia vs The Sultan
47. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust 
48. Owen Hart & Brittish Bulldog vs Vader & Mankind
49. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
50. Legion Of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Nation Of Domination
51. Sid Vicious vs Undertaker

-----4/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/10/14)
52. *10 Man Battle Royal
53. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany
54. Jessie & DJ Zema vs The Wolves
55. Magnus vs Eric Young

WWE NXT (4/10/14)
56. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
57. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
58. Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley
59. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Superstars (4/10/14)
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback
61. Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil

-----4/11-----

WCCW (2/23/83)
62. King Parsons vs The Dragon
63. Al Madril vs The Great Yatsu
64. David Von Erich vs Buddy Roberts

WCW Uncensored 1995
65. Dustin Rhodes vs Black Top Bully
66. Meng vs Retard Jim Duggan
67. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B ***
68. Randy Savage vs Avalanche
69. Big Bubba Rogers vs Sting
70. Harlem Heat vs Nasty Boys
71. Vader vs Hulk Hogan

WWE SmackDown (4/11/14)
72. Cesaro vs Big Show
73. Rybaxel vs Los Matadores
74. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
75. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
76. Santino vs Fandango
77. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Bootista, Randy Orton & Kane

-----4/12-----

IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday (3/9/14)
78. Alex Castle vs Frank Wyatt vs Zakk Sawyers vs Tripp Cassidy
79. Team IOU vs The Hooligans
80. Michael Elgin vs Danny Cannon
81. Mean & Rotten vs Two Star Heroes vs Russ Jones & Kaden Sade vs Angelus Layne & Thunderkitty vs Josh Crane & Dale Patricks
82. Johnny Rotten Sixx vs Todd Morton
83. White America vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
84. Hy Zaya, Matt Cage & Necro Butcher vs Gary Jay, Jack Thriller & Shane Mercer
85. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
86. Drake Younger vs Kyle O’Reilly vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose
87. Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West vs Corporal Robinson, Mickie Knuckles & Heidi Lovelace
88. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley

-----4/14-----

WWE RAW (4/14/14)
89. RVD vs Alberto Del Rio
90. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
91. Paige vs Alicia Fox
92. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Bootista
93. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
94. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
95. Swagger vs Sheamus
96. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
97. Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
98. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Rybaxel, Rusev, Bad News Barrett & Titus O'Neil

-----4/15-----

WWE Main Event (4/15/14)
99. Los Matadores vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
100. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
101. *10 Diva Battle Royal
102. Big Show vs Swagger

-----4/16-----

ROW High Octane (12/2013)
103. Team International vs Brothers Lockhart
104. Ryan Davidson vs Q
105. Ivan vs Michael

WWE No Way Out (2/23/03)
106. Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy
107. William Regal & Lance Storm vs RVD & Kane
108. Matt Hardy vs Billy Kidman
109. Undertaker vs Big Show
110. Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs Team Angle
111. Triple H vs Scott Steiner
112. Steve Austin vs Eric Bischoff
113. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

-----4/17-----

WWE No Way Out (6/17/12)
114. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
115. Santino vs Ricardo Rodriguez
116. Christian vs Cody Rhodes 
117. PTP vs Usos vs Primo & Epico vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel 
118. Layla vs Beth Phoenix
119. Sin Cara vs Hunico
120. CM Punk vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
121. Ryback vs Dan Delaney & Rob Grymes
122. John Cena vs Big Show

WWE NXT (4/17/14)
123. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English
124. Camacho vs Oliver Grey
125. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop
126. CJ Parker vs Great Khali
127. Jason Jordan & Ty Dillnger vs Jobbers
128. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
TNA Impact (4/17/14)
129. Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne
130. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
131. Willow vs Spud & EC3
132. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
133. Bobby Roode vs Gunner
134. Eric Young vs Abyss

-----4/18-----

WWE SmackDown (4/18/14)
135. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Alberto Del Rio
136. Paige vs Aksana
137. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
138. Rusev vs R-Truth
139. Santino vs Fandango 
140. Bootista vs Sheamus

-----4/21-----

WWE RAW (4/21/14)
141. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus
142. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
143. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
144. Emma vs Layla
145. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
146. Paige vs Aksana
147. Rusev vs Sin Cara 
148. The Wyatts vs John Cena

-----4/22-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/29/12)
149. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

WWF WrestleMania 17 (2001)
150. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
151. Taz & The Acolytes vs Right To Censor
152. Raven vs Kane vs Big Show
153. Eddie Guerrero vs Test
154. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
155. Chyna vs Ivory
156. Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon
157. Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
158. *19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal
159. Triple H vs Undertaker
160. Steve Austin vs The Rock 

-----4/24-----

TNA Impact Live (4/24/14)
161. Kurt Angle vs Rockstar Spud
162. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King
163. MVP vs Austin Aries
164. Beer Money vs Bully Ray & Gunner
165. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne 
166. Abyss vs Magnus 

WWE NXT (4/24/14)
167. Rusev vs Travis Tyler
168. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma 
169. Mason Ryan vs Tyson Kidd
170. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
171. Sami Zayn & The Usos vs Corey Graces & The Ascension 

-----4/25-----

WWE SmackDown (4/25/14)
172. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
173. Tamina Snuka vs Natalya 
174. Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso
175. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
176. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Layla 
177. The Shield vs Del Rio, Barrett, Sandow, Ryback & Titus O'Neil

-----4/28-----

WWE RAW (4/28/14)
178. The Usos vs Rybaxel
179. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
180. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
181. Cody Rhodes vs Alberto Del Rio
182. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater
183. Paige vs Brie Bella
184. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam 
185. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----4/30-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/26/87)
186. Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Ricky Steamboat, Brutus Beefcake & Jim Duggan vs The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, Danny Davis, Ron Bass & Harley Race 
187. The Fabulous Moolah, Rockin' Robin, Velvet McIntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels vs Sensational Sherri, The Glamour Girls, Donna Christanello & Dawn Marie 188. Strike Force, The Young Stallions, The Fabulous Rougeaus, The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs vs The Hart Foundation, The Islanders, Demolition, The Bolsheviks & The Dream Team 
189. André the Giant, One Man Gang, King Kong Bundy, Butch Reed, & Rick Rude vs Hulk Hogan, Paul Orndorff, Don Muraco, Ken Patera & Bam Bam Bigelow





Spoiler: May



-----5/1-----

WCW Spring Stampede (4/11/99)
1. Juventud Guerrera vs Blitzkrieg
2. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Hak
3. Scotty Riggs vs Mikey Whipwreck
4. Konnan vs Disco Inferno
5. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Billy Kidman
6. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Raven & Perry Saturn
7. Booker T vs Scott Steiner 
8. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash
9. DDP vs Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan vs Sting

WCW Nitro (7/8/96)
10. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Dean Malenko

TNA Sacrifice (4/27/14)
11. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
12. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
13. Kurt Angle & Willow vs EC3 & Rockstar Spud
14. Sanada vs Tigre Uno
15. Gunner vs James Storm
16. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
17. Bully Ray vs Bobby Roode
18. Eric Young vs Magnus

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/1/14)
19. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
20. Gunner vs Bobby Roode
21. James Storm vs Willow
22. Bro-Mans & Zema Ion vs The Wolves & Sanada
23. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode

WWE NXT (5/1/14)
24. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas
25. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
26. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
27. Natalya vs Layla
28. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley
29. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay 

-----5/2-----

WWE SmackDown (5/2/14)
30. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos 
31. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
32. Rusev vs R-Truth
33. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
34. Big E vs Titus O'Neil 
35. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel

-----5/4-----

WWE Extreme Rules (5/4/14)
36. El Torito vs Hornswaggle 
37. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
38. Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
39. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E
40. The Shieldvs Evolution
41. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 
42. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
43. Daniel Bryan vs Kane 

-----5/5-----

WWE RAW (5/5/14)
44. *US Title 20 Man Battle Royal
45. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
46. Ryback vs Cody Rhodes 
47. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
48. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
49. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E 
50. The Shield vs The Wyatts

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXXI (8/6/95)
51. Sting & Road Warrior Hawk vs Meng & Kurasawa
52. DDP vs Alex Wright 
53. Renegade vs Paul Orndorff 
54. Harlem Heat & Sister Sherri vs Bunkhouse Buck, Dick Slater & Col Robert Parker
55. Vader vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair 

-----5/6-----

WWE Main Event (5/6/14)
56. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
57. Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls & Natalya
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel

-----5/7-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXX (1/25/95)
59. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B Badd
60. Alex Wright vs Bobby Eaton
61. Harlem Heat vs Stars & Stripes
62. Sting vs Avalanche
63. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs Kevin Sullivan & The Butcher

-----5/8-----

WWF Invasion (2001)
64. Jeff Hardy vs Rob Van Dam

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/8/14)
65. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne
66. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
67. Knux vs Kazarian 
68. Magnus vs Willow

-----5/9-----

WWE SmackDown (5/9/14)
69. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus
70. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs RVD & Big E
71. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
72. Santino & Emma vs Fandango & Layla
73. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
74. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
75. Seth Rollins vs Bootista 
76. The Usos & John Cena vs The Wyatts

WWE NXT (5/8/14)
77. Charlotte vs Emma
78. Kalisto & El Local vs. The Legionnaires
79. Camacho vs Captain Comic
80. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
81. *20 Man Battle Royal

-----5/10-----

CHIKARA Engulfed in a Fever Of Spite (5/14/11)
82. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams 
83. Tim Donst vs Kamikaze Kid
84. Grizzly Redwood vs Daizee Haize
85. Will O The Wisp II vs Ophidian 
86. Tursas vs UltraMantis Black
87. Delirious vs Hallowicked 
88. Icarus & Johnny Gargano vs Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush
89. Jakob Hammermeier vs Eddie Kingston
90. Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald vs. The Colony

-----5/12-----

WWE RAW (5/12/14)
91. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
92. Alicia Fox vs Paige
93. The Wyatts vs The Usos & John Cena
94. Natalya vs Brie Bella
95. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
96. Ryback vs Sheamus
97. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes
99. Roman Reigns vs Bootista

-----5/14-----

WWF SmackDown (4/12/01)
100. Albert vs Spike Dudley
101. Chyna vs Ivory
102. Angle, Regal, Edge & Christian vs Benoit & Jericho
103. Rhyno vs Hardcore Holly
104. Kane & Undertaker vs Kaentai & Big Show
105. Val Venis vs Test
106. Jeff Hardy vs Triple H

WWE RAW (4/8/13)
107. Daniel Bryan vs Big E
108. Wade Barrett vs The Miz
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Swagger & Zeb Colter
110. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
111. Santino, R-Truth & Zack Ryder vs 3MB
112. Sheamus vs Randy Orton
113. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
114. Tons Of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs Sandow, Cody Rhodes & The Bella's
115. John Cena vs Mark Henry

-----5/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
116. Willow vs Bram & Magnus
117. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky
118. Kazarian vs Crazy Steve 
119. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
120. Sanada vs Zema-Ion vs Tigre Uno
121. Eric Young vs MVP

-----5/16-----

WWE SmackDown
122. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
123. El Torito vs Heath Slater
124. Nikki Bella vs Natalya
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista
126. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
127. Santino Marella vs Damien Sandow
128. Cesaro vs R-Truth
129. John Cena vs Erick Rowan

-----5/19-----

WWE RAW (4/19/14)
130. Cesaro vs Sheamus
131. Ryback vs Big E
132. Heath Slater vs Rusev
133. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
134. Bootista vs Seth Rollins
135. Paige vs Alicia Fox
136. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
137. Luke Harper vs John Cena

-----5/20-----

EVOLVE 29 (5/9/14)
138. JT Dunn vs Blake Edward Belakus
139. Bravado Brothers vs Ethan Page & Alexander
140. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann 
141. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano 
142. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst 
143. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
144. Uhaa Nation & AR Fox vs Tony Nese & Trent Baretta 

WWE Main Event (5/20/14)
145. Damien Sandow vs R-Truth
146. Naomi vs Aksana 

-----5/21-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions II (6/8/88)
147. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
148. The Fantastics vs The Sheepherders 
149. Jimmy & Ronnie Garvin vs Mike Rotunda & Rick Steiner
150. Nikita Koloff vs Al Perez 
151. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Sting & Dusty Rhodes

-----5/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/22/14)
152. Angelina Love vs Brittany
153. Austin Aries vs MVP
154. Willow vs Magnus
155. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

WWE NXT (5/22/14)
156. Big E vs Bo Dallas
157. Tamina vs Paige
158. Camacho vs Adam Rose 
159. Sasha Banks vs Natalya
160. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins

-----5/23-----

WWE SmackDown (5/23/14)
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
162. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella & Eva Marie
163. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
164. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
165. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper

WWE No Way Out (2008)
166. CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero 
167. The Undertaker vs Viscera vs Finlay vs Bootista vs Khali vs MVP
168. Ric Flair vs Mr Kennedy
169. Edge vs Rey Mysterio
170. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
171. Triple H vs Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Umaga

-----5/25-----

WWF Wrestlemania VIII (1992)
172. Shawn Michaels vs El Matador
173. Undertaker vs Jake The Snake Roberts
174. Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper
175. Big Bossman, Virgil, Sgt Slaughter & Jim Duggan vs The Nasty Boys, The Mountie & Repo Man
176. Randy Savage vs Ric Flair
177. Tatanka vs The Model Rick Martel
178. The Natural Disasters vs Money Inc
179. Owen Hart vs Skinner
180. Hulk Hogan vs Sid Justice

-----5/26-----

WWE RAW (5/26/14)
181. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
182. Eva Marie vs Summer Rae
183. Drew McIntyre vs El Torito
184. Zack Ryder vs Rusev
185. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Randy Orton & Bootista
186. Randy Orton & Bootista vs Goldust 
187. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
188. Alicia Fox vs Emma
189. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
190. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio

-----5/27-----

WWE Great American Bash (7/20/08)
191. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder vs John Morrison & The Miz vs Jesse & Festus vs Finlay & Hornswaggle 
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Matt Hardy 
193. Tommy Dreamer vs Mark Henry 
194. Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels 
195. Michelle McCool vs Natalya 
196. CM Punk vs Bootista 
197. JBL vs John Cena 
198. Triple H vs Edge 

-----5/28-----

WWE Judgement Day (5/22/05)
199. MNM vs Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly
200. Carlito vs Big Show
201. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero
202. Kurt Angle vs Booker T
203. Heidenreich vs Orlando Jordan
204. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
205. JBL vs John Cena 

-----5/29-----

WWE NXT Takeover (5/29/14)
206. Adam Rose vs Camacho
207. Kalisto & El Local vs The Ascension
208. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn
209. Charlotte vs Natalya
210. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/29/14)
211. Bram vs Tigre Uno
212. Mr Anderson & Gunner vs BroMans
213. MVP, Bobby Lashley & Kenny King vs Austin Aries & The Wolves 
214. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Brittany 
215. Eric Young vs Bully Ray

WWF RAW (10/7/02)
216. TLC 4

-----5/30-----

WWE WrestleMania 23 (2007)
217. MITB: Mr. Kennedy, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Finlay, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Jeff Hardy & Edge
218. Kane vs Great Khali 
219. Chris Benoit vs MVP
220. Undertaker vs Batista 
221. ECW Originals vs The New Breed
222. Bobby Lashley vs Umaga
223. Melina vs Ashley 
224. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (5/30/14) 
225. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
226. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
227. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
228. El Torito vs Jinder Mahal
229. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
230. Big E vs Titus O'Neil
231. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
232. Bray Wyatt vs Jey Uso





Spoiler: June



-----6/1-----

WWE Payback (6/1/14)
1. Hornswaggle vs El Torito (Hair vs Mask)
2. Cesaro vs Sheamus
3. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
4. Rusev vs Big E
5. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
6. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
7. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
8. Alicia Fox vs Paige 
9. The Shield vs Evolution (No Holds Barred)

-----6/2-----

WWE RAW (6/2/14)
10. Bad News Barrett & Cesaro vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
11. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
12. Kane vs John Cena
13. 3MB vs El Torito & Los Matadores
14. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
15. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
16. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
17. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
18. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Sin Cara 
19. Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns

-----6/3-----

WWE Money In The Bank (7/4/13)
20. MITB: Real Americans, Rhodes Scholars, Wade Barrett, Fandango & Dean Ambrose
21. Curtis Axel vs The Miz
22. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
23. Ryback vs Chris Jericho
24. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
25. Mark Henry vs John Cena 
26. MITB: CM Punk, RVD, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian 

WWF In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies (4/28/96)
27. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Jake The Snake & Ahmed Johnson
28. Ultimate Warrior vs Goldust
29. Vader vs Razor Ramon
30. The Bodydonnas vs The Godwinns
31. Diesel vs Shawn Michaels

-----6/4-----

WWF In Your House 9: International Incident (7/21/96)
32. The Bodydonnas vs The Smoking Gunns
33. Mankind vs Henry Godwinn
34. Steve Austin vs Marc Mero
35. The Undertaker vs Goldust
36. Vader, Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Sid Vicious, Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson

WWF The Big Event (8/28/86)
37. The Killer Bees vs Jimmy Jack & Hoss Funk
38. The Magnificent Muraco vs Haku
39. Ted Arcidi vs Tony Garea
40. Junkyard Dog vs Adrian Adonis
41. Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy & Big John Stud vs Lou Albano & The Machines
42. Ricky Steamboat vs Jake The Snake Roberts
43. Billy Jack Haynes vs Hercules 
44. The Fabulous Rougeaus vs The Dream Team
45. Harley Race vs Pedro Morales
46. Paul Orndorff vs Hulk Hogan

-----6/5-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/5/14)
47. Willow vs Bram
48. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
49. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe
50. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne 
51. Austin Aries, Bully Ray, Eric Young & Samoa Joe vs Bobby Lashley, EC3, Kenny King & MVP

-----6/6-----

WWE SmackDown (6/6/14)
52. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
53. The Usos vs Rybaxel
54. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
55. Bad News Barrett vs Cesaro vs RVD
56. Natalya vs Alicia Fox 
57. Bo Dallas vs Santino Marella 
58. Big Show vs Randy Orton

WCCW TV (12/15/82)
59. Brian Adias vs Killer Tim Brooks
60. Bugsy McGraw & Al Madril vs Checkmate & Magic Dragon
61. Kabuki vs David Von Erich

-----6/9-----

WWE RAW (6/9/14)
61. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
62. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
63. Rybaxel vs Goldust & R-Truth
64. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow
65. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
66. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
67. Paige vs Alicia Fox
68. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
69. Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs The Wyatts

-----6/11-----

AJPW 
70. Steve Williams vs Kenta Kobashi (9/3/93)
71. Kenta Kobashi vs Stan Hansen (8/15/93)

-----6/12-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/12/14)
72. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young
73. Knox vs Robbie E
74. Eric Young vs Kenny King
75. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
76. MVP vs Eric Young 

-----6/13-----

WWE Money In The Bank (2011)
77. MITB: Daniel Bryan, Kane, Sin Cara, Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater 
78. Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella
79. Mark Henry vs Big Show
80. MITB: Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston, Alex Riley, R-Truth, Rey Mysterio, The Miz, Evan Bourne & Jack Swagger 
81. Christian vs Randy Orton
82. CM Punk vs John Cena

WWE SmackDown (6/13/14)
83. Roman Reigns vs Bad News Barrett
84. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso
85. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
86. Cesaro vs Sheamus
87. Adam Rose vs Fandango
88. Big E vs Jack Swagger
89. Alicia Fox vs Aksana
90. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose

-----6/14-----

WWF Royal Rumble (2000)
91. Tazz vs Kurt Angle
92. Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz 
93. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
94. New Age Outlaws vs The Acolytes
95. Triple H vs Cactus Jack
96. *2000 Royal Rumble Match

-----6/15-----

TNA Slammiversary (6/15/14)
97. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Tigre Uno vs Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik 
98. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
99. Magnus vs Willow
100. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
101. Marshall & Ross Von Erich vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z
102. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim
103. EC3 vs Bully Ray
104. Mr Anderson vs James Storm
105. Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries

-----6/16-----

WWE RAW (6/16/14)
106. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
107. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
108. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt 
109. Rusev vs Heath Slater
110. Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs Fandango & Layla
111. Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal
112. Paige vs Cameron
113. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Stardust
114. John Cena vs Kane

-----6/18-----

PWG Mystery Vortex II (3/28/14)
115. Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
116. Joey Ryan, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters
117. Roderick Strong vs Anthony Nese
118. Unbreakable FN Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
119. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa 
120. Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano
121. Young Bucks vs Best Friends
122. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae 

-----6/19-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/19/14)
123. Eric Young vs Kenny King
124. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Austin Aries & Samoa Joe
125. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
126. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

-----6/20-----

WWE SmackDown (6/20/14)
127. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
128. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
129. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
130. Kane vs Dean Ambrose
131. Big E vs Jack Swagger
132. Bo Dallas vs Fandango
133. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton 

-----6/21-----

ROH War Of The Worlds (5/17/14)
134. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs The Forever Hooligans & Takkaki Wanatabe
135. The Decade vs Gedo & Jado
136. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA
137. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes 
138. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen
139. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett 
140. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
141. Adam Cole vs Jushin Liger
142. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin vs Kazuchika Okada

-----6/22-----

CZW Prelude To Violence (5/31/14)
143. Sozio vs Nate Wings
144. Drew Gulak vs Aaron Williams
146. Greg Excellent vs BJ Whitmer
147. Kimber Lee & Lufisto vs Killer Death Machines
148. Caleb Konley vs Shane Strickland
149. Los Ben Dejos vs The Juicy Product
150. Biff Busick vs Danny Havoc 
151. AR Fox & Rich Swanvs Oi4K
152. DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis 

-----6/23-----

WWE RAW (6/23/14)
153. Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso
154. Jey Uso vs Erick Rowan
155. Naomi vs Alicia Fox
156. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
157. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
158. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
159. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
160. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
161. Big E vs Damien Sandow
162. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton

-----6/24-----

WWE Rebellion (10/26/02)
163. Booker T vs Matt Hardy
164. Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson vs John Cena & Dawn Marie
165. Funaki vs Crash
166. Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio vs Tajiri
167. D-Von Dudley & Ron Simmons vs Val Venis & Chuck Palumbo
168. Rikishi vs A-Train
169. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Los Guerreros 
170. Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman vs Edge

-----6/26-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/26/14)
171. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs Beautiful People
172. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Manik vs Dj Z 
173. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
174. Bram & Magnus vs Abyss & Willow 

-----6/27-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/14)
175. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
176. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
177. Paige vs Cameron
178. Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler & Rob Van Dam
179. Rusev vs Sin Cara
180. Roman Reigns vs Kane

-----6/28-----

WWE NXT (6/19/14)
181. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
182. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
183. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler
184. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto
185. Tyson Kidd & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension

-----6/29-----

WWE Money In The Bank (6/29/14)
186. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
187. Paige vs Naomi
188. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
189. MITB: Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam & Jack Swagger
190. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
191. Rusev vs Big E
192. Layla vs Summer Rae
193. MITB: John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Alberto Del Rio, Kane, Cesaro, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton & Orange Fanta

-----6/30-----

WWE RAW (6/30/14)
194. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
195. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos
196. Nikki Bella vs The Funkadactyls
197. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston 
198. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
200. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
201. Paige vs AJ Lee
202. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

WWE NXT (6/26/14)
203. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
204. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods
205. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae
206. Collin Cassidy vs Sawyer Fulton
207. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam





Spoiler: July



-----7/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/3/14)
1. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bromans
2. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King
3. EC3 vs Bully Ray
4. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
5. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young

-----7/4-----

WWE SmackDown (7/4/15)
6. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
7. Bo Dallas vs Diego
8. Big E vs Cesaro
9. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
10. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton

-----7/5-----

WWF Judgement Day (2001)
11. William Regal vs Rikishi
12. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit 
13. Rhyno vs Test vs Big Show
14. Chyna vs Lita
15. Kane vs Triple H
16. Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit vs Edge & Christian vs APA vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs Dudley Boyz vs X-Factor vs The Hardy Boyz
17. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

-----7/6-----

WWF King Of The Ring (2001)
18. Kurt Angle vs Christian
19. Edge vs Rhyno
20. Dudley Boyz vs Kane & Spike Dudley
21. Edge vs Kurt Angle
22. Jeff Hardy vs X-Pac
23. Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle
24. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho

-----7/7-----

WWE RAW (7/7/14)
25. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs The Usos
26. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
27. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam
28. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose
29. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
30. Sheamus vs Damien Sandow
31. Chris Jericho vs The Miz
32. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls 
33. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro
34. Bo Dallas vs El Torito
35. John Cena vs Seth Rollins

-----7/8-----

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (5/10/85)
36. Ricky Steamboat & The US Express vs Nikolai Volkoff, Iron Sheik & George Steele 
37. Hulk Hogan vs Bob Orton
38. Wendi Richter vs Fabulous Moolah
39. Junkyard Dog vs Pete Doherty 

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (10/3/85)
40. Hulk Hogan vs Nikolai Volkoff 
41. Uncle Elmer vs Johnny Valiant
42. Paul Orndorff vs Roddy Piper 
43. Andre The Giant & Tony Atlas vs King Kong Bundy & Big John Studd
44. The Dream Team vs Larry Poffo & Tony Garea

-----7/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/10/14)
45. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
46. Austin Aries vs Sanada
47. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne vs Brittany
48. 20 Man Battle Royal (Jeff Hardy)

WWE NXT (7/10/14)
49. Summer Rae vs Bayley
50. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
51. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
52. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn

-----7/11-----

WWE SmackDown (7/11/14)
53. AJ Lee vs Cameron
54. Adam Rose vs Fandango
55. The Usos vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
56. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
57. Layla vs Summer Rae
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel
59. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito
60. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----7/12-----

WWE ECW (S1E5)
61. The Miz vs Finlay
62. Armando Estrada vs Braden Walker
63. Evan Bourne vs Nunzio
64. Mark Henry vs Tommy Dreamer

-----7/13-----

WWF No Way Out (2/27/00)
65. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
66. Dudley Boyz vs New Age Outlaws
68. Mark Henry vs Viscera
69. Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
70. Tazz vs Big Bossman
71. X-Pac vs Kane 
72. Too Cool vs The Radicalz 
73. Big Show vs The Rock
74. Triple H vs Cactus Jack

-----7/14-----

WWE RAW (7/14/14)
75. The Miz vs Sheamus
76. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
77. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
78. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella
79. Big E vs Cesaro
80. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
81. Bo Dallas vs Great Khali
82. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----7/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/17/14)
83. EC3 & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Bully Ray
84. Austin Aries vs Crazy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Dj Z vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno 
85. Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs MVP & Kenny King
86. Brittany vs Madison Rayne
87. Jeff Hardy vs Bobby Lashley

WWE NXT (7/17/14)
88. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
89. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
90. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
91. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
92. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd

-----7/18-----

WWE SmackDown (7/18/14)
93. Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz & Fandango
94. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
96. Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie
97. AJ Lee & Paige vs Summer Rae & Layla
98. Dean Ambrose vs Kane

ROH Final Battle (12/17/05)
99. Jimmy Rave vs Milano Collection AT
100. Colt Cabana vs Azrieal 
101. Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli
102. Alex Shelley vs Steve Corino
103. Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer
104. Rickey Reyes vs Davey Andrews
105. Generation Next vs Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro
106. Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji
107. KENTA vs Low Ki

-----7/20-----

WWE Battleground (10/6/13)
108. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
110. Real Americans vs Santino & Khali
111. Curtis Axel vs R-Truth
112. AJ Lee vs Brie Bella
113. Rhodes Brothers vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins 
114. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston
115. CM Punk vs Ryback
116. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

WWE Battleground (7/20/14)
117. Adam Rose vs Fandango
118. Cameron vs Naomi
119. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. AJ Lee vs Paige
121. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
122. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
123. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
124. *19 Man Battle Royal (The Miz/Dolph Ziggler)
125. Roman Reigns vs Kane vs John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----7/21-----

***WWE Superstars (In Audience 7/21/14)**
126. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
127. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio

***WWE RAW (In Audience (7/21/14)**
128. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane
129. Cameron, Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes & Eva Maria vs Nikki Bella
130. Bo Dallas vs Damien Sandow
131. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
132. Paige & AJ Lee vs Emma & Natalya
133. Zack Ryder vs Fandango
134. Rybaxel vs Big E & Kofi Kingston
135. Rusev vs Great Khali
136. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose
137. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane (Dark Match)

-----7/22-----

WCW Souled Out 2000
138. Billy Kidman vs Dean Malenko
139. Vampiro vs David Flair & Crowbar
140. Big Vito & Johnny The Bull vs The Harris Brothers
141. Oklahoma vs Madusa 
142. Brian Knobs vs Fit Finlay vs Meng vs Norman Smiley
143. Billy Kidman vs Perry Saturn
144. Booker T vs Stevie Ray
145. Tank Abbott vs Jerry Flynn
146. Buff Bagwell vs DDP
147. The Wall vs Billy Kidman
148. Kevin Nash vs Terry Funk
149. Chris Benoit vs Sid Vicious

-----7/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/24/14)
150. Bobby Roode vs MVP
151. Low Ki vs DJ Z
152. Bram & Magnus vs Mr Anderson & Gunner
153. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
154. The Great Muta vs Robbie E
155. EC3, Rhino & Rockstar Spud vs Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer

WWE NXT (7/24/14)
156. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Aaron a Solo
157. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
158. Charlotte vs Summer Rae
159. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains 
160. Adrian Neville vs Rusev

-----7/25-----

WWE SmackDown (7/25/14)
161. The Usos vs Rybaxel
162. Bo Dallas vs Dolph Ziggler
163. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
164. Paige vs Naomi
165. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
166. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio

-----7/26-----

WWE Backlash (2004)
167. Shelton Benjamin vs Ric Flair
168. Tajiri vs Jonathan Coachman
169. Chris Jericho vs Christian & Trish Stratus
170. Victoria vs Lita
171. Randy Orton vs Cactus Jack
172. Rosey & The Hurricane vs La Resistance 
173. Edge vs Kane
174. Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H

-----7/28-----

WWE RAW (7/28/14)
175. John Cena vs Cesaro
176. The Usos & Dolph Ziggler vs Rybaxel & The Miz
177. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
178. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
179. Diego vs Fandango 
180. Natalya & Naomi vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
181. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho

-----7/31-----

TNA Destination X (7/31/14)
182. The Wolves vs Hardy Boyz 
183. Low Ki vs DJ Z vs Manik
184. Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazy Steve
185. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno
186. Lashley vs Austin Aries





Spoiler: AUGUST



-----8/1-----

WWE SmackDown (8/1/14)
1. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
2. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
3. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes
4. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
5. Diego vs Fandango
6. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
7. Chris Jericho vs Erick Rowan

-----8/4-----

WWE RAW (8/4/14)
8. Roman Reigns vs Kane
9. Mark Henry vs Damien Sandow
10. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio
11. Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara
12. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro 
13. Stardust & Goldust vs Rybaxel
14. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
15. Diego vs Fandango
16. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
17. Heath Slater vs Seth Rollins

-----8/6-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 1)
18. Bad Luck Fale vs Tomohiro Ishii
19. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows
20. Hirotoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson
21. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata 
22. Toru Yano vs Minoru Suzuki 
23. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito 
24. Hirooki Goto vs Togi Makabe 
25. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma 
26. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
27. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles 

-----8/7-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 2)
28. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii
29. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale 
30. Hirooki Goto vs Yujiro Takahashi 
31. Tetsuya Naito vs Lance Archer 
32. Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma 
33. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
34. Toru Yano vs AJ Styles 
35. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirotoshi Tenzan 
36. Togi Makabe vs Karl Anderson 
37. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows 

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/7/14)
38. Bram vs Abyss
39. BroMans & Dj Z vs Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw
40. Al Snow, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D vs EC3, Rhino, Snitsky & Ezekial Jackson
41. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada

-----8/8-----

WWE SmackDown (8/8/14)
42. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Rybaxel
43. Fake Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
44. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
45. Paige vs Natalya 
46. Rusev vs Big E 
47. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton 

-----8/9-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 3)
48. Kota Ibushi vs Karl Anderson
49. Yujiro Takahashi vs Shelton Benjamin
50. Tomohiro Ishii vs Prince Devitt
51. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki
52. Yuji Nagata vs Tetsuya Naito
53. Kazuchika Okada vs Lance Archer
54. Toru Yano vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
55. Satoshi Kojima vs Hirooki Goto
56. Togi Makabe vs Katsuyori Shibata 
57. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Boy Smith Jr

-----8/11-----

WWE RAW (8/11/14)
58. Roman Reigns vs Rybaxel
59. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
60. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
61. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
62. Heath Slater vs Dolph Ziggler
63. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----8/12-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 4)
64. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale
65. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith
66. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki 
67. Hirooki Goto vs Toru Yano
68. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma
69. Togi Makabe vs Lance Archer
70. Yuji Nagata vs Shinsuke Nakamura
71. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
72. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson
73. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata 

-----8/14-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/14/14)
74. Low Ki vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik vs DJ Z vs Homocide vs Tigre Uno
75. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
76. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky vs Taryn Terrell
77. Kenny King, Lashley & MVP vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young
78. Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz 

-----8/15-----

WWE SmackDown (8/15/14)
79. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
80. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
81. Mark Henry vs Luke Harper
82. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
83. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
84. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas 
85. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/17-----

WWE SummerSlam (8/17/14)
86. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
87. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
88. Paige vs AJ Lee
89. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
90. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
91. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
92. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella
93. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton 
94. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena 

-----8/18-----

WWE RAW (8/18/14)
95. Big Show & Mark Henry vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
96. Natalya vs Paige
97. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
99. Roman Reigns, Sheamus & Rob Van Dam vs Rybaxel & Randy Orton 
100. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
101. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose

-----8/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/20/14)
102. Bram vs Abyss
103. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
104. Mr Anderson vs Sam Shaw 
105. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
106. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Gunner vs James Storm vs Magnus

-----8/21-----

107. AJ Styles vs Chris Candido (TNA 1/7/05) 
108. A.M.i.L. vs Mo Sextyn & Julio Deniro (NWA Cyberspace 2005)
109. CM Punk vs Brent Albright (OVW 11/16/05)

WWE NXT (8/21/14)
110. The Vaudevillians vs Enzo Amore & Collin Cassady
111. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
112. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
113. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler
114. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Sami Zayn & Adam Rose 

-----8/22-----

WWE SmackDown (8/22/14)
115. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
116. Rusev vs Sin Cara
117. Rob Van Dam vs Randy Orton 
118. Natalya vs Paige
119. Stardust & Goldust vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/25-----

WWE Night Of The Champions (2012)
121. 16 Man Battle Royal
122. The Miz vs Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara vs Cody Rhodes
123. Team Hell No vs Kofi Kingston & R-Truth
124. Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton
126. Eve Torres vs Layla
127. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
128. CM Punk vs John Cena 

WWE RAW (8/25/14)
129. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
130. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
131. Paige vs Natalya 
132. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
133. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Mizdow
134. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane
135. Los Matadores vs Slater & Gator
136. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
137. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt 
138. John Cena, Mark Henry & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/27-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
139. Bobby Lashley vs Tommy Dreamer
140. Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell 
141. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Homicide, Manik, & DJ Z
142. EC3 vs Rhino
143. Sanada vs Austin Aries 
144. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz

-----8/29-----

145. Puma King vs Rey Cometa (CMLL - 79th Anniversary Show)

SHIMMER Volume 42 (10/1/11)
146. Mercedes Martinez vs Leva Bates
147. Mena Libra & Melanie Cruz vs Hailey Hatred & Kalamity 
148. Tomoka Nakagawa vs MsChif vs Kellie Skater vs LuFisto
149. Yumi Ohka vs Courtney Rush
150. Portia Perez vs Davina Rose
151. Neveah & Sassy Stephie vs Pretty Bitchin
152. Cheerleader Melissa vs Christina Von Eerie 
153. Mia Yim vs Jessie McKay vs Athena
154. Nicole Matthews vs Serena Deeb
155. Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara vs The Knight Dynasty 
156. Kana vs Sara Del Rey
157. Madison Eagles vs Hiroyo Matsumoto 

WWE SmackDown 
158. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt
159. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
160. Paige vs Emma 
161. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
162. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
163. Sheamus vs Damien Mizdow 
164. Mark Henry, Roman Reigns & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/30-----

165. Viking vs Sexxxy Eddy (MCW - 2007) 
166. Thumbtack Jack vs Jon Moxley (CZW - TOD VIII)





Spoiler: September



-----9/1-----

WWE RAW (9/1/14)
1. Cesaro & Miz vs Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
2. Summer Rae, Layla & Naomi vs Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes & Cameron
3. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
4. Jack Swagger vs Curtis Axel 
5. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
6. Rusev vs Zack Ryder 
7. Goldust vs Jimmy Uso
8. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton, Seth Rollins & Kane

-----9/2-----

WCW New Blood Rising (2000)
9. 3-Count vs The Jung Dragons
10. Great Muta vs Ernest Miller
11. Buff Bagwell vs Kanyon
12. Kronik vs The Perfect Event vs Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Hare vs Misfits In Action
13. Shane Douglas vs Billy Kidman
14. Major Gunns vs Ms Hancock
15. Sting vs The Demon
16. Mike Awesome vs Lance Storm
17. Vampiro & Great Muta vs Kronik
18. Kevin Nash vs Goldberg vs Scott Steiner
19. Booker T vs Jeff Jarrett 

WWE Main Event (9/2/14)
20. Damien Mizdow vs Dolph Ziggler
21. Layla & Summer Rae vs Natalya & Rosa Mendes
22. Stardust & Goldust vs Los Matadores 

-----9/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/3/14)
23. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell 
24. Bram & Magnus vs Sam Shaw & Gunner
25. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young
26. Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs Manik vs Low Ki vs Crazzy Steve vs DJ Z
27. Rhino vs Rockstar Spud
28. Lashley vs Samoa Joe

WWE Night Of The Champions 2010
29. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
30. Big Show vs CM Punk
31. Daniel Bryan vs The Miz
32. Michelle McCool vs Melina
33. Kane vs The Undertaker
34. Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre vs Evan Bourne & Mark Henry vs Hart Dynasty vs The Usos vs Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov 
35. Wade Barrett vs Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Edge vs Chris Jericho vs Sheamus

-----9/4-----

WWF King Of The Ring (6/28/98)
36. Headbangers vs Kaientai 
37. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
38. The Rock vs Dan Severn
39. Too Much vs Al Snow & Head
40. X-Pac vs Owen Hart
41. New Age Outlaws vs The New Midnight Express
42. Ken Shamrock vs The Rock
43. The Undertaker vs Mankind
44. Kane vs Steve Austin

WWE NXT (9/4/14)
45. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss
46. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger
47. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
48. Sami Zayn vs Marcus Louis
49. Adrian Neville vs CJ Parker
50. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs The Vaudevillians

WWE Superstars (9/4/14)
51. Alicia Fox vs Emma
52. Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel

-----9/5-----

WWE SummerSlam (8/21/05)
53. Chris Benoit vs Orlando Jordan
54. Edge vs Matt Hardy
55. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
56. Kurt Angle vs Eugene
57. Randy Orton vs The Undertaker
58. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
59. Batista vs JBL
60. Hulk Hogan vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (9/5/14)
61. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
62. Jimmy Uso vs Heath Slater
63. Paige vs Brie Bella
64. Bo Dallas vs Zack Ryder
65. Chris Jericho, John Cena, Roman Reigns, Mark Henry & Big Show vs Kane, Seth Rollins & The Wyatt Family

-----9/6-----

WWE Night Of The Champions (7/26/09)
66. Chris Jericho & Big Show vs The Legacy
67. Christian vs Tommy Dreamer
68. Kofi Kingston vs MVP vs Primo vs The Miz vs Carlito vs Jack Swagger
69. Michelle McCool vs Melina
70. Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Triple H
71. Mickie James vs Maryse
72. Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler
73. Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk

WWE Extreme Rules (4/25/10)
74. The Hart Dynasty vs Sho-Miz vs John Morrison & R-Truth vs MVP & Mark Henry 
75. CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
76. JTG vs Shad Gaspard
77. Jack Swagger vs Randy Orton
78. Sheamus vs Triple H
79. Beth Phoenix vs Triple H
80. Edge vs Chris Jericho
81. John Cena vs Batista

-----9/7-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/20/11)
82. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
83. Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Drew McIntyre vs Big Show vs Wade Barrett
84. Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel vs Vladimir Kozlov & Santino Marella
85. The Miz vs Jerry Lawler
86. John Cena vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Sheamus vs R-Truth vs Randy Orton

PWG Eleven (2014)
87. Tomasso Ciampa vs Rocky Romero
88. ACH vs Cedric Alexander
89. Best Friends vs Unbreakable Fn Shabangs 
90. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen
91. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick 
92. Roderick Strong vs Adam Cole 
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero
94. Worlds Cutest Tag Team vs Young Bucks

-----9/8-----

WWE RAW (9/8/14)
95. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
96. AJ Lee & Paige vs Natalya & Rosa Mendes
97. Seth Rollins vs Sheamus
98. Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze
99. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores
100. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
101. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

WCW Nitro (4/15/96)
102. Hulk Hogan vs Arn Anderson & Kevin Sullivan 
103. The Nasty Boys vs Public Enemy
104. Randy Savage vs Earl Robert Eaton
105. Lex Luger & Sting vs Ric Flair & The Giant

-----9/9-----

WCW Nitro (4/22/96)
106. American Males vs Public Enemy
107. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
108. Jim Duggan vs Meng
109. Lex Luger & Sting vs Ric Flair & The Giant

WWE Main Event (9/9/14)
110. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
111. Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
112. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
113. The Ascension vs Los Matadores

-----9/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/10/14)
114. Chris Melendez vs Dj Z
115. Eric Young, Bobby Roode & Samoa Joe vs MVP, Lashley & King
116. Bromans & Velvet Sky vs The Menagerie 
117. EC3 vs Rhino
118. James Storm & Sanada vs Austin Aries & Tajiri
119. Hardy Boyz vs Team 3D vs The Wolves

-----9/11-----

WWF Insurrextion (5/6/00)
120. Too Cool vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn
121. Kane vs Bull Buchanan
122. Road Dogg vs Bradshaw
123. The Kat vs Terri Runnels
124. Big Show & Rikishi vs The Dudley Boyz
125. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
126. Brittish Bulldog vs Crash Holly
127. Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
128. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho
129. The Rock vs Shane McMahon & Triple H

WWE NXT Takeover II (9/11/14)
130. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension
131. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker
132. Enzo Amore vs Sylvestor Lefort
133. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley
134. Charlotte vs Bailey
135. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd

-----9/12-----

WWE SmackDown (9/12/14)
136. Mark Henry, The Usos & Big Show vs Dust Brothers, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
137. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel
138. Paige vs Summer Rae
139. Mark Henry vs Rusev
140. Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Mizdow
141. Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins 

-----9/13-----

ECW Anarchy Rulez (1999)
142. Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn
143. Jazz vs Tom Marquez
144. Nova & Chris Chetti vs Simon Diamond & Tony Devito
145. Tajiri vs Super Crazy vs Little Guido
146. Justin Credible vs Sabu
147. Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka 
148. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Rhino
149. Rob Van Dam vs Balls Mahoney

-----9/15-----

WWE RAW (9/15/14)
150. Chris Jericho vs Kane
151. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas 
152. Paige & Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee & Brie Bella
153. Big Show vs Bray Wyatt
154. The Usos & Sheamus vs Dust Brothers & Cesaro
155. Naomi vs Cameron
156. Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Mizdow
157. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins

-----9/16-----

WWE Main Event (9/16/14)
158. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth
159. Brie Bella vs Cameron
160. Seth Rollins vs Big E

-----9/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/17/14)
161. Knockouts #1 Contender Battle Royal
162. Chris Melendez vs Kenny King
163. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
164. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz
165. Bram vs Gunner
166. Lashley vs Bobby Roode

-----9/18-----

WWE NXT (9/18/14)
167. Charlotte vs Emma 
168. Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel
169. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker 
170. Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn 

WWF Survivor Series (1997)
171. New Age Outlaws vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers vs The New Blackjacks
172. The Truth Commission vs The Disciples Of Apocalypse 
173. Team Canada vs Team USA
174. Kane vs Mankind 
175. Road Warriors, Ahmed Johnson & Ken Shamrock vs The Nation Of Domination 
176. Steve Austin vs Owen Hart
177. Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart 

-----9/19-----

WWE SmackDown (9/19/14)
178. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
179. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Cesaro & Miz
180. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
181. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores & Big Show
182. Paige vs Nikki Bella
183. Bo Dallas vs Jack Swagger
184. Rusev vs Roman Reigns

-----9/20-----

AJPW (6/5/90)
185. Stan Hansen vs Dr Death Steve Williams 

-----9/21-----

WWE Night Of Champions (9/21/14)
186. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
187. Sheamus vs Cesaro
188. Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
189. Rusev vs Mark Henry
190. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
191. AJ Lee vs Paige vs Nikki Bella
192. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

-----9/22-----

WWE RAW (9/22/14)
193. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
194. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas
195. Natalya vs Summer Rae
196. Dean Ambrose vs Kane
197. Sheamus & The Usos vs Cesaro & Dust Brothers
198. Rusev vs Mark Henry
199. Adam Rose & The Bunny vs Slater Gator
200. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella
201. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----9/23-----

WWF Vengeance 2001
202. Scotty Too Hotty & Albert vs Christian & Test
203. Edge vs William Regal
204. Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy
205. Dudley Boyz vs Big Show & Kane
206. Undertaker vs Rob Van Dam
207. Trish Stratus vs Jacqueline 
208. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
209. Chris Jericho vs The Rock
210. Chris Jericho vs Steve Austin

-----9/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling NYC Gold Rush (9/24/14)
211. MVP vs Low Ki
212. Tajiri vs Robbie E
213. Austin Aries vs Knux
214. Mr Anderson vs Magnus 
215. Abyss vs Sam Shaw 
216. Austin Aries vs Abyss vs Anderson vs Tajiri vs MVP 

-----9/25-----

WWE NXT (9/25/14)
217. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley
218. Tyler Breeze vs Justin Gabriel
219. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss
220. Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis 
221. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension

-----9/26-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/6/99)
222. Mankind & The Rock vs Kane & Triple H
223. Jeff Jarrett vs Jacqueline
224. Christian & Edge vs Acolytes 
225. Big Show vs Val Venis
226. Brisco, Patterson & Test vs Mean Street Posse 
227. The Hollys vs Hardy Boyz
228. D-Lo vs Steve Blackman 
229. Ivory vs Tori
230. Triple H vs Billy Gunn

WWE SmackDown (9/26/14)
231. Dean Ambrose vs The Miz
232. Intercontinental #1 Contender Battle Royal
233. The Usos vs Dust Brothers
234. Layla & Summer Rae vs Rosa Mendes & Natalya
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
236. Big Show vs Rusev

-----9/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/13/99)
237. Luna vs Jeff Jarrett
238. D-Von Dudley vs Faarooq
239. Test vs Joey Abs
240. Chaz vs The Godfather
241. Chris Jericho vs Gotch Gracie
242. Kane vs Mankind vs Big Show vs The Rock vs Undertaker 
243. D-Lo Brown & Val Venis vs Steve Blackman & Mark Henry
244. Triple H vs Steve Austin

-----9/28-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/20/99)
245. Chris Jericho vs Billy Gunn
246. Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
247. Stephanie McMahon & Test vs Debra & Jeff Jarrett
248. Mankind & The Rock vs Mideon, Viscera & Big Show
249. Shawn Stasiak vs Steve Blackman
250. Hardcore Holly vs Big Bossman
251. Shane McMahon & Test vs Chyna & Triple H

-----9/29-----

WWE RAW (9/29/14)
252. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz vs Cesaro
253. Layla vs Rosa Mendes
254. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry
255. Brie Bella vs Cameron & Eva Marie
256. Slater Gator vs Los Matadores
257. Alicia Fox vs AJ Lee
258. Sheamus vs Damien Mizdow
259. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

-----9/30-----

WWE Main Event (9/30/14)
260. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
261. Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston
262. Brie Bella vs Layla & Summer Rae
263. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry

WWE SummerSlam (2009)
264. Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler
265. MVP vs Jack Swagger
266. Jeri-Show vs Cryme Tyme 
267. Kane vs Great Khali 
268. Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs The Legacy
269. Christian vs William Regal
270. Randy Orton vs John Cena
271. CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy





Spoiler: October



-----10/1-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/1/14)
1. Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries
2. EC3 vs Eric Young
3. Gail Kim vs Havoc
4. Manik vs Shark Boy
5. MVP vs Mr Anderson
6. Havok vs Gail Kim

-----10/2-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (10/27/91)
7. El Gigante, Sting & The Steiners vs Diamond Studd, Cactus Jack, Abdullah The Butcher & Vader
8. Big Josh & PN News vs The Creatures
9. Bobby Eaton vs Terrance Taylor
10. Johnny B Badd vs Jimmy Garvin
11. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
12. Bill Kazmaier vs Oz
13. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
14. Brian Pillman vs Richard Morton
15. The WCW Phantom vs Z-Man
16. The Enforcers vs The Patriots 
17. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons

WWF Wrestling Challenge (1990)
18. Rick Rude vs Sonny Blaze 

WCW Starrcade 3 (1993)
19. Rick Rude vs The Boss

------10/3-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (10/24/93)
20. Ice Train, Shockmaster & Charlie Norris vs Harlem Heat & The Equalizer
21. Paul Orndorff vs Ricky Steamboat
22. Lord Steven Regal vs Davey Boy Smith
23. Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Austin
24. The Nasty Boys vs 2 Cold Scorpio & Marcus Bagwell
25. Sting vs Sid Vicious
26. Rick Rude vs Ric Flair
27. Vader vs Cactus Jack

WWE SmackDown (10/3/14)
28. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Miz & Damien Mizdow 
29. Paige vs Naomi
30. The Usos vs Slater Gator
31. Cesaro vs R-Truth
32. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane 

-----10/6-----

WWE SmackDown (5/11/07)
33. Chris Benoit & Matt Hardy vs Finlay & MVP
34. Michelle McCool vs Jillian
35. Paul London vs Domino
36. Kane vs Dave Taylor
37. Undertaker vs Batista
38. Edge vs Undertaker 

WWE Superstars (10/2/14)
39. Kofi Kingston vs Sin Cara
40. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust

WWE RAW (10/6/14)
41. Cesaro & Dust Brothers vs Dolph Ziggler & The Usos
42. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry 
43. Brie Bella vs Summer Rae 
44. Jack Swagger vs Tyson Kidd
45. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
46. Paige & Alicia Fox vs Emma & AJ Lee
47. Miz vs Sheamus 
48. Kane & Randy Orton vs John Cena

-----10/7-----

WCW Slamboree (5/7/00)
49. Chris Candido vs The Artist
50. Terry Funk vs Norman Smiley
51. Shawn Stasiak vs Curt Hennig
52. Scott Steinter vs Captain Rection 
53. Mike Awesome vs Kanyon
54. Lex Luger vs Buff Bagwell
55. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
56. Sting vs Vampiro
57. Hulk Hogan vs Billy Kidman
58. Jeff Jarrett vs David Arquette vs DDP

-----10/8-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/8/14)
59. Angelina Love vs Taryn Terrell vs Madison Rayne 
60. James Storm & Sanada vs Tigre Uno & Low Ki
61. Samuel Shaw vs Bram
62. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King & MVP
63. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs Hardy Boyz

-----10/9-----

WWE NXT (10/9/14)
64. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
65. Hideo Itami vs Viktor
66. Vaudevillians vs Enzo Amore & Collin Cassady 
67. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch
68. Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn

-----10/10-----

WWE SmackDown (10/10/14)
69. Kane vs Adam Rose
70. AJ Lee vs Alicia Fox
71. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
72. Rusev vs Dolph Ziggler
73. Team Teddy Long vs Team John Lauronitus

-----10/11-----

ECW Living Dangerously (1998)
74. Jerry Lynn & Chris Chetti vs The FBI
75. Masato Tanaka vs Doug Furnas
76. Rob Van Dam vs 2 Cold Scorpio 
77. New Jack & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz vs The Hardcore Chair Swinging Freaks
78. Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible
79. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Taz
80. Sabu vs Sandman
81. Al Snow & Lance Storm vs Shane Douglas & Chris Candido

-----10/12-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (1995)
82. Johnny B Badd vs DDP
83. Randy Savage vs The Zodiac
84. Kurosawa vs Hawk
85. Sabu vs Mr. JL
86. Lex Luger vs Meng
87. Sting & Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman & Arn Anderson
88. Hogan vs Giant
89. Randy Savage vs Lex Luger
90. The Giant vs Hulk Hogan

-----10/13-----

WWE RAW (10/13/14)
91. John Cena & Dean Ambrose vs The Usos vs Dust Brothers
92. AJ Lee & Layla vs Paige & Alicia Fox
93. Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler
94. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
95. Rusev vs Big Show
96. The Miz vs Sheamus
97. Naomi, Natalya & Brie Bella vs Cameron, Summer Rae & Nikki Bella
98. Dean Ambrose vs John Cena

-----10/14-----

WWE Great American Bash (2007)
99. MVP vs Matt Hardy
100. Hornswaggle vs Jimmy Wang Yang vs Chavo Guerrero vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Jamie Noble
101. Carlito vs The Sandman
102. Candice Michelle vs Melina
103. Umaga vs Jeff Hardy
104. John Morrison vs CM Punk
105. Randy Orton vs Dusty Rhodes
106. Great Khali vs Kane vs Batista
107. John Cena vs Bobby Lashley

-----10/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/15/14)
108. Havok vs Madison Rayne 
109. Matt Hardy vs Magnus
110. Crazy Steve, Rebel & Knux vs Angelina Love, DJ Z & Jessie Godderz
111. Tryrus vs Shark Boy
112. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries

-----10/16-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (1997)
113. Yuji Nagata vs Ultimo Dragon
114. Chris Jericho vs Gedo
115. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
116. Alex Wright vs Steve McMichael
117. Jacqueline vs Disco Inferno 
118. Curt Hennig vs Ric Flair
119. Lex Luger vs Scott Hall
120. Randy Savage vs DDP
121. Roddy Piper vs Hollywood Hogan

WWE NXT (10/16/14)
122. Baron Corbin vs Elias Sampson
123. Lucha Dragons vs Team Thick
124. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
125. Collin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis & Sylvester Lefort
126. Carmella vs Leva Bates 
127. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd

-----10/17-----

WWE SmackDown (10/17/14)
128. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
129. AJ Lee vs Layla
130. Sheamus & The Usos vs Dust Brothers & Miz
131. Nikki Bella vs Naomi
132. Dean Ambrose vs Kane

-----10/20-----

WWE RAW (10/20/14)
133. Damien Mizdow & Dust Brothers vs The Usos & Sheamus
134. Alicia Fox vs AJ Lee 
135. Rusev vs Big E
136. Brie Bella vs Summer Rae
137. Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
138. Kane, Randy Orton & Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & John Cena

-----10/21-----

WWE Main Event (10/21/14)
139. Tyson Kidd vs R-Truth
140. Big E vs Bo Dallas
141. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger

-----10/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/22/14)
142. The Hardy Boyz vs Bro Mans
143. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Sam Shaw & Gunner
144. Rebel vs Angelia Love
145. Bram vs Devon Dudley
146. MVP & Kenny King vs Mr Anderson & Chris Melendez 
147. EC3 & Tyrus vs Eric Young & Rockstar Spud

-----10/23-----

WWE NXT (10/23/14)
148. The Ascension vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
149. Tyler Breeze vs CJ Parker
150. The Vaudevillians vs Team Thick
151. Sasha Banks vs Bailey
152. Adrian Neville vs Titus O'Neil

-----10/24-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (1998)
153. Chris Jericho vs Raven
154. Wrath vs Meng
155. Disco Inferno vs Juventud Guerrero
156. Alex Wright vs Fit Finlay
157. Perry Saturn vs Lodi 
158. Billy Kidman vs Disco Inferno 
159. Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell vs The Giant & Scott Steiner
160. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
161. Scott Hall vs Kevin Nash
162. Bret Hart vs Sting
163. Hollywood Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior
164. Goldberg vs DDP

WWE SmackDown (10/24/14)
165. Damien Mizdow & The Miz vs Los Matadores
166. AJ Lee vs Alicia Fox
167. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
168. Nikki Bella, Summer Rae & Cameron vs Natalya, Naomi & Brie Bella
169. Bo Dallas & Dust Brothers vs The Usos & Mark Henry

-----10/26-----

WWE Hell In A Cell (2014)
170. Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas 
171. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
172. Nikki Bella vs Brie Bella
173. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
174. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
175. Sheamus vs The Miz
176. Rusev vs Big Show
177. AJ Lee vs Paige
178. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose

-----10/27-----

WWE Survivor Series (2007)
178. CM Punk vs John Morrison vs The Miz
179. Mickie James, Maria, Torrie Wilson, Michelle McCool & Kelly Kelly vs Melina, Beth Phoenix, Jillian Hall, Victoria & Layla
180. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Hardcore Holly & Cody Rhodes
181. Team Triple H vs Team Umaga
182. Great Khali vs Hornswaggle
183. Randy Orton vs Shawn Michaels
184. Batista vs The Undertaker 

WWE RAW (10/27/14)
185. Dust Brothers vs Mark Henry & Big Show
186. AJ Lee vs Alicia Fox
187. The Usos vs Damien Mizdow & Miz
188. Ryback vs Bo Dallas
189. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
190. Nikki Bella vs Naomi
191. Dolph Ziggler vs Kane
192. John Cena vs Seth Rollins

-----10/28-----

IWL Unhinged TV Taping (7/12/13)
193. Ryan Kidd vs Eric Cross
194. Pinky vs Justin Ryke
195. Johnny Saovi vs Simon Lotto
196. Jacob Diez vs Eddie Randal vs Seville Alvarez 
197. Drake Younger vs Ray Rosas

WWF IYH D-Generation X 97
198. Los Boricuas vs Disciples Of Apocalypse
199. Butterbean vs Marc Mero
200. New Age Outlaws vs Legion Of Doom
201. Triple H vs Sargent Slaughter 
202. Jeff Jarrett vs Undertaker
203. Steve Austin vs Rocky Maivia 
204. Ken Shamrock vs Shawn Michaels

WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede (7/6/97)
205. Mankind vs Triple H
206. The Great Sasuke vs Taka Michinoku
207. The Undertaker vs Vader
208. The Hart Foundation & Brian Pillman vs Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Legion Of Doom & Goldust 

-----10/29-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/29/14)
209. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Kenny King & MVP
210. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Taryn Terrell 
211. The Hardy Boyz vs EC3 & Tyrus 
212. James Storm vs Eddie Edwards
213. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley

-----10/30-----

WWE NXT (10/30/14)
214. Vaudevillians vs The Ascension vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
215. Carmella vs Emma
216. Bull Dempsey vs Justin Gabriel 
217. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs
218. Marcus Louis vs Sylvester Lefort
219. Sami Zayn vs Titus O'Neil

WWE Superstars (10/30/14)
220. Summer Rae vs Emma
221. Tyson Kidd vs Sin Cara

-----10/31-----

WWE SmackDown (10/31/14)
222. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Cameron, Emma, Layla, Naomi, Natalya, Paige, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae
223. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
224. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
225. Ryback vs Heath Slater
226. Los Matadores vs Dust Brothers
227. Rusev vs Great Khali
228. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro





Spoiler: November



-----11/1-----

ECW Double Tables (2/1/95)
1. The Pitbulls & Jason vs Hack Myers & Young Dragons
2. Tommy Dreamer vs Stevie Richards
3. Mikey Whipwreck vs Paul Lauria
4. Ian Rotten vs Axl Rotten
5. Chris Benoit vs Al Snow
6. Shane Douglas vs Tully Blanchard
7. Cactus Jack vs The Sandman
8. Sabu & Tazmaniac vs Public Enemy 

WWE Hell In A Cell (10/4/09)
9. CM Punk vs Undertaker
10. John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler
11. Mickie James vs Alicia Fox
12. Chris Jericho & Big Show vs Batista & Rey Mysterio Jr
13. Randy Orton vs John Cena
14. Drew McIntyre vs R-Truth
15. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger vs Miz
16. D-Generation X vs The Legacy 

AAA Lucha Underground (10/29/14)
17. Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
18. Son Of Havoc vs Sexy Star
19. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma

WWF In Your House: Final Four (2/16/97)
20. Marc Mero vs Leif Cassidy
21. Nation Of Domination vs Bart Gunn, Flash Funk & Goldust
22. Rocky Maivia vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
23. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs Owen Hart & British Bulldog
24. Bret Hart vs Steve Austin vs Vader vs Undertaker

-----11/2-----

WWF In Your House 14: Revenge Of The Taker (1997)
25. Legion Of Doom vs British Bulldog & Owen Hart
26. Savio Vega vs Rocky Maivia
27. Jesse James vs Rockabilly
28. Undertaker vs Mankind
29. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart 

-----11/3-----

WWF In Your House 15: A Cold Day In Hell (1997)
30. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Flash Funk
31. Mankind vs Rocky Maivia
32. Nation Of Domination vs Ahmed Johnson
33. Ken Shamrock vs Vader
34. Undertaker vs Steve Austin

WWE RAW (11/3/14)
35. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
36. The Miz vs Jimmy Uso
37. Tyson Kidd vs Sheamus
38. Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins
39. Ryback vs Titus O'Neil
40. Big Show vs Mark Henry
41. Nikki Bella vs Emma
42. Rusev vs Zack Ryder 
43. Fernando vs Stardust
44. Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton

WWE Network RAW Exclusive (11/3/14)
45. Rusev vs Sheamus

-----11/4-----

WCW World War 3 (1998)
46. Wrath vs Glacier
47. Stevie Ray vs Konnan
48. Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo vs Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi 
49. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
50. Rick Steiner vs Scott Steiner
51. Kevin Nash vs Scott Hall
52. Chris Jericho vs Bobby Duncam Jr
53. 1998 World War 3 60 Man Battle Royal
54. DDP vs Bret Hart

WWE Main Event (11/4/14)
55. Jey Uso vs Stardust 
56. Curtis Axel vs Justin Gabriel
57. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd
58. Bray Wyatt vs Sin Cara 

-----11/5-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (11/5/14)
59. The Hardys vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
60. Devon & Tommy Dreamer vs Bram & Magnus
61. Havok vs Gail Kim
62. Bobby Roode vs MVP

-----11/6-----

ECW November To Remember (1999)
63. Spike Dudley vs Simon Diamond
64. Little Guido vs Nova
65. Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri vs Super Crazy
66. Da Baldies & PN News vs New Jack & The Hardcore Chair Swingin Freaks
67. Sabu vs Chris Candido
68. Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka
69. Rob Van Dam vs Taz
70. Rhino & The Impact Players vs Raven, Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

-----11/7-----

WWE SmackDown (11/7/14)
71. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
72. Ryback vs Cesaro
73. R-Truth vs Adam Rose
74. Summer Rae vs Natalya
75. Dolph Ziggler vs Kane

-----11/8-----

WWE Extreme Rules (2009)
76. Kofi Kingston vs Matt Hardy vs MVP vs William Regal
77. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio
78. CM Punk vs Umaga
79. Tommy Dreamer vs Christian vs Jack Swagger
80. Santina Marella vs Vickie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr
81. Batista vs Randy Orton
82. John Cena vs Big Show
83. Jeff Hardy vs Edge
84. CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy

ECW Hardcore Heaven (8/17/97)
85. Taz vs Chris Candido
86. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Spike Dudley 
87. Rob Van Dam vs Al Snow
88. The Dudley Boyz vs PG-13
89. Tommy Dreamer vs Jerry Lawler
90. Shane Douglas vs Sabu vs Terry Funk

-----11/9-----

WWE ECW (9/9/08)
91. John Morrison vs Evan Bourne 
92. Jack Swagger vs Josh Daniels
93. Finlay & Matt Hardy vs Mike Knox & Mark Henry

WWE ECW (1/15/08)
94. John Morrison & Miz vs Robbie & Rory McAllister 
95. Kane vs Colin Delaney 
96. Shelton Benjamin vs Nunzio
97. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs CM Punk

-----11/10-----

WWE ECW (2/19/08)
98. Kofi Kingston vs Jason Riggs
99. The Miz vs Colin Delaney
100. Stevie Richards vs James Curtis
101. CM Punk & Ric Flair vs Elijah Burke & Shelton Benjamin

WWE ECW (2/26/08)
102. Kelly Kelly & Kofi Kingston vs Santino Marella & Layla
102. Stevie Richards vs Mike Knox
103. Colin Delaney & Tommy Dreamer vs John Morrison & The Miz
104. CM Punk vs Elijah Burke vs Shelton Benjamin

WWE ECW (3/25/08)
105. Brian Kendrick, Chuck Palumbo, Deuce, Domino, Elijah Burke, Lance Cade, Mark Henry, Matt Striker, Snitsky, The Great Khali, The Miz & Trevor Murdoch vs Cody Rhodes, Festus, Hardcore Holly, Jamie Noble, Jesse, Jim Duggan, Jimmy Wang Yang, Kane, Kofi Kingston, Shannon Moore, Tommy Dreamer & Val Venis
106. Shelton Benjamin vs Carlito
107. Layla & Mike Knox vs Kelly Kelly & Stevie Richards
108. Chavo Guerrero vs Tommy Dreamer

WWE RAW (11/10/14)
109. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
110. Paige vs Alicia Fox
111. Rusev vs Sheamus
112. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Los Matadores
113. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
114. AJ Lee vs Brie Bella
115. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
116. John Cena vs Ryback

-----11/11-----

WWE Main Event (11/11/14)
117. Adam Rose vs Stardust
118. Alicia Fox vs Cameron
119. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd
120. Dean Ambrose vs Justin Gabriel

ECW Hardcore TV (5/16/95)
121. Raven vs Tommy Dreamer
122. The Sandman vs Cactus Jack

WWF RAW (11/20/95)
123. Hakushi vs 1-2-3 Kid
124. Savio Vega vs Skip
125. Owen Hart vs Shawn Michaels

-----11/12-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (11/12/14)
126. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves
127. Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell 
128. Angelina Love, Velvet Sky, Jessie Godderz & DJ Z vs Crazzy Steve, Knux & Rebel
129. Eric Young vs Tyrus
130. Samuel Shaw vs Gunner
131. Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries

-----11/13-----

AAA Lucha Underground (11/5/14)
132. Prince Puma & Johnny Mundo vs Cisco & Cortes Castro
133. Son Of Havoc & Ivelisse vs Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero Jr
134. Blue Demon Jr vs Mil Muertes

ECW November To Remember (1998)
135. Blue Meanie & Super Nova vs Amish Roadkill & Danny Doring
136. Tommy Rogers vs Tracy Smothers
137. Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn
138. Masato Tanaka & Balls Mahoney vs Dudley Boyz
139. Jake Roberts & Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible & Jack Victory
140. Sabu, Rob Van Dam & Taz vs Shane Douglas, Chris Candido & Bam Bam Bigelow

WWE NXT (11/13/14)
141. Finn Bàlor & Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd
142. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
143. Lucha Dragons vs Team Thick
144. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn

WWE Unforgiven (9/17/06)
145. Johnny Nitro vs Jeff Hardy 
146. Kane vs Umaga
147. Spirit Squad (Mikey & Kenny) vs Highlanders
148. Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs Big Show, Shane & Vince McMahon
149. Lita vs Trish Stratus 
150. Randy Orton vs Carlito
151. John Cena vs Edge

-----11/14-----

WWE/ECW One Night Stand (2006)
152. Tazz vs Jerry Lawler
153. Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton
154. Full Blooded Italians vs Tajiri & Super Crazy
155. Rey Mysterio vs Sabu
156. Mick Foley, Edge & Lita vs Terry Funk, Tommy Dreamer & Beulah McGillicutty 
157. Balls Mahoney vs Masato Tanaka
158. Rob Van Dam vs John Cena 

WWE SmackDown (11/14/14)
159. Bray Wyatt vs Sin Cara 
160. Dust Brothers vs Adam Rose & The Bunny
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyson Kidd vs Cesaro
162. Natalya vs Layla
163. Ryback vs Kane

-----11/16-----

WWF Survivor Series (1995)
164. The BodyDonnas vs The Underdogs
165. Bertha Faye, Aja Kong, Tomoko Watanabe & Lioness Asuka vs Alundra Blayze, Kyoko Inoue, Sakie Hasegawa & Chaparita Asari
166. Goldust vs Bam Bam Bigelow
167. The Darkside vs The Royals
168. Team Michaels vs Team Yokozuna 
169. Bret Hart vs Diesel

CWFH TV Taping (11/18/13)
170. Moshpit Mike vs Manimal
171. Nick Madrid vs Big Duke
172. Kevin Douglas vs Hobo
173. Ricky Mandel vs Biggie Biggz
174. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor

-----11/17-----

WWE RAW (11/17/14)
175. Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler
176. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
177. Ryback vs Cesaro
178. Rusev vs Heath Slater
179. Sheamus vs Big Show
180. Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella
181. Dust Brothers, Miz & Damien Mizdow vs The Usos & Los Matadores

-----11/18-----

WWE Unforgiven (2008)
182. Matt Hardy vs Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Finlay vs Mark Henry vs Miz
183. Cody Rhodes & Ted Dibiase Jr vs Cryme Tyme
184. Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho 
185. Triple H vs The Brian Kendrick vs Shelton Benjamin vs MVP vs Jeff Hardy
186. Michelle McCool vs Maryse
187. Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Batista vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Kane 

WWE Main Event (11/18/14)
188. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
189. Tyson Kidd & Natalya vs Adam Rose & The Bunny
190. Bray Wyatt vs Jack Swagger

-----11/19-----

WWE Survivor Series (2004)
191. Spike Dudley vs Billy Kidman vs Chavo Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Christian
193. Team Guerrero vs Team Angle
194. Undertaker vs Heidenreich
195. Trish Stratus vs Lita
196. JBL vs Booker T
197. Team Orton vs Team Triple H

TNA Impact Wrestling (11/19/14)
198. Havok vs Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
199. Kenny King vs Chris Melendez
200. Bram vs Tommy Dreamer
201. Low Ki vs DJ Z vs Manik vs Tigre Uno

-----11/20-----

WWE NXT (11/20/14)
202. Becky Lynch vs Bailey 
203. The Vaudevillains vs Mini-Lucha Dragons
204. Baron Corbin vs Elias Simpson
205. Bull Dempsey vs Steve Cutler
206. Tyson Kidd vs CJ Parker
207. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder

WWE Superstars (11/20/14)
208. Paige vs Alicia Fox
209. Curtis Axel vs Sin Cara

-----11/22-----

WWE Judgment Day (5/21/06)
210. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs MNM
211. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
212. Jillian Hall vs Melina
213. Gregory Helms vs Super Crazy
214. Mark Henry vs Kurt Angle
215. Booker T vs Bobby Lashley
216. Great Khali vs Undertaker
217. Rey Mysterio Jr vs JBL

-----11/23-----

WWE Survivor Series (11/23/14)
218. Fandango vs Justin Gabriel
219. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
220. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Dust Brothers vs Usos vs Los Matadores
221. Team Fox vs Team Paige
222. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose
223. Adam Rose & The Bunny vs Slator Gator
224. Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee
225. Team Cena vs Team Authority

-----11/24-----

WWE No Way Out (2007)
226. Chris Benoit & The Hardys vs MVP & MNM
227. Chavo Guerrero vs Scotty 2 Hotty vs Daivari vs Gregory Helms vs Funaki vs Jimmy Wang Yang vs Shannon Moore vs Jamie Noble
228. Finlay & Little Bastard vs Boogeyman & Little Boogeyman
229. Kane vs King Booker
230. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce N Domino
231. Mr Kennedy vs Bobby Lashley
232. John Cena & Shawn Michaels vs Batista & Undertaker

WWE RAW (11/24/14)
233. Ryback vs Mark Henry
234. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper
235. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Dust Brothers
236. Fandango vs Justin Gabriel
237. Tyson Kidd & Natalya vs Adam Rose & The Bunny
238. Brie Bella vs AJ Lee
239. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins & J&J Security

-----11/28-----

WWE SmackDown (11/28/14)
240. US Title: 20-Man Battle Royal
241. Nikki Bella vs Emma
242. Ryback vs Seth Rollins
243. New Day vs Slater Gator & Curtis Axel
244. Dolph Ziggler vs Luke Harper

-----11/29-----

WCW Superbrawl 8 (2/22/98)
245. Booker T vs Rick Martel
246. Booker T vs Perry Saturn
247. Disco Inferno vs La Parka
248. Goldberg vs Brad Armstrong
249. Chris Jericho vs Juventud Guerrera 
250. British Bulldog vs Steve McMichael
251. DDP vs Chris Benoit
252. Lex Luger vs Randy Savage
253. The Outsiders vs The Steiners
254. Sting vs Hollywood Hogan

AAA Lucha Underground (11/12/14)
255. Mascasrita Sagrada vs El Mariachi Loco
256. Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandel
257. Fenix vs Drago vs Pentagon Jr

-----11/30-----

WWE Tables, Ladders & Chairs (11/30/14)
258. Zack Ryder vs Dolph Ziggler
259. Air Boom vs Primo & Epico
260. Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett 
261. Beth Phoenix vs Kelly Kelly
262. Triple H vs Kevin Nash
263. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
264. Big Show vs Mark Henry
265. Daniel Bryan vs Big Show
266. Cody Rhodes vs Booker T
267. CM Punk vs The Miz vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

2070!



Spoiler: My List



*JAN*

Hiromitsu Kanehara Produce U-SPIRITS again 09.03.2013
1 Hans Nijman vs. Minoru Suzuki
2 Katsunori Kikuno vs. Takafumi Ito

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #749 27.12.2013
3 Big E. Langston (w/John Cena & Mark Henry) vs. Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
4 Mark Henry (w/Big E. Langston & John Cena) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
5 John Cena (w/Big E. Langston & Mark Henry) vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1075 30.12.2013
6 CM Punk vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)
7 Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler
8 Big E. Langston (c) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae) (Intercontinental Title Match)
9 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
10 Brodus Clay vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
11 Aksana, Alicia Fox, Kaitlyn, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae vs. Eva Marie, The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron &Naomi)
12 Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
13 Daniel Bryan vs. Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
14 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan

WWE NXT #81 01.01.2014
15 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston
16 Emma vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
17 Mason Ryan vs. Tyler Breeze
18 Leo Kruger vs. Sami Zayn (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2014
19 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine & Yohei Komatsu
20 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match)
21 Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
22 Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
23 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
24 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Great Muta & Toru Yano
25 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (King Of Destroyer Match)
26 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
27 Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
28 Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
29 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

U-Style 06.04.2003
30 Kiyoshi Tamura vs Dokonjonosuke Mishima 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1076 - Old School RAW 06.01.2014
31 Rey Mysterio & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
32 Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel (w/Ryback)
33 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara
34 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
35 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) (Special Referee: Sgt. Slaughter)
36 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
37 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rikishi & Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
38 CM Punk (w/Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

JWP Tsubasa Kuragaki 15th Anniversary ~ WINGS! 14.10.2013
39 Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi
40 KAZUKI, Rydeen Hagane & Sachie Abe vs. Rabbit Miu, Tsukushi & Yako Fujigasaki
41 GAMI vs. Leon
42 Kagetsu & Manami Katsu vs. Command Bolshoi & Kyoko Inoue
43 Kayoko Haruyama vs. Tsubasa Kuragaki
44 Kana (c) vs. Hanako Nakamori (JWP Openweight Title Match) 

BJW 14.12.2013
45 Atsushi Ohashi & MEN's Teioh vs. Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa)
46 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Heisei Yakuza Duo (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Shuji Ishikawa
47 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final Match)
48 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final / BJW Tag Team Title 200 Lighttubes Counter & Bring Your Weapon Death Match)
49 Daichi Hashimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
50 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito (Barbed Wire Board & TLC Death Match)
51 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Final / BJW Tag Team Title Match)

ZERO-ONE Truth Century Creation II
52 Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
53 Alexander Otsuka vs. Takashi Sugiura
54 Shinya Hashimoto & Tadao Yasuda vs. Masao Inoue & Tamon Honda
55 Mitsuharu Misawa & Takeshi Rikio vs. Kazunari Murakami & Naoya Ogawa

WWE Monday Night RAW #1074 23.12.2013
56 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry

UWF Fighting Against The Midsummer 13.08.1988
57 Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada

NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 6 23.12.2013
58 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
59 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

WWE NXT #82 08.01.2014
60 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
61 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
62 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
63 Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd 
64 Camacho & Hunico vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (Tornado Tag Team Match)

BattlARTS Once Upon A Time BattlARTS ~Remember That Time~ 05.11.2011
65 Keita Yano vs. Kenji Takeshima
66 Aki Shizuku vs. Kana
67 Junji Tanaka & Kengo Mashimo vs. Ryuji Hijikata & Takeshi Ono
68 Alexander Otsuka & Ryuji Walter vs. Sanchu Tsubakichi & Super Tiger (Special Referee: Chocoball Mukai)
69 Katsumi Usuda & Yujiro Yamamoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru
70 Manabu Suruga vs. Munenori Sawa
71 Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa

UWF May History 2nd 21.05.1989
72 Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki
73 Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
74 Yoji Anjo vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
75 Johnny Barrett vs. Nobuhiko Takada
76 Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki 

IMPACT Wrestling #496 09.01.2014
77 AJ Styles (c) vs. Magnus (c) (TNAW World Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match)

ROH Final Battle 2013 14.12.2013
78 Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy
79 Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young (Strap Match)
80 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
81 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (Stretcher Match)
82 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Outlaw Inc. (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
83 Matt Taven (w/Kasey Ray, Scarlett Bordeaux & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Match)
84 BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
85 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Three Way Match)

OZ Academy Wednesday The Final Battle!! 24.04.2013
86 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) vs. Aja Kong & Hikaru Shida (OZ Academy Tag Team Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2013 In Yokohama Vol. 2 05.10.2013
87 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Takeshi Morishima

BJW 25.09.2013
88 Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block B Match)
89 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block A Match)

ROH Honor In The Heart Of Texas 01.06.2013
90 Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven (Proving Ground Match)
91 ACH vs. Jay Lethal

EVOLVE 20 30.05.2013
92 Eita vs. Tomahawk TT

WWE Monday Night RAW #1077 13.01.2014
93 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
94 Damien Sandow vs. John Cena
95 Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter) vs. The Big Show
96 CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
97 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
98 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton
99 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
100 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
101 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (Steel Cage Match)

NJPW King Of Sports 28.03.2004
102 Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Manabu Nakanishi (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
103 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazunari Murakami (U-30 Openweight Title Cage Match)
104 Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Bob Sapp (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWX There Goes The Neighborhood 18.08.2012
105 Kevin Steen (c) vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH World Title Match)

NJPW Wrestling World 2001 04.01.2001
106 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
107 Keiji Muto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Manabu Nakanishi

NJPW Summer Night Fever In Kokugikan - Tag 1 19.08.1987
108 Akira Maeda, Kengo Kimura, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Keiji Muto, Seiji Sakaguchi& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 22 09.06.1987
109 Riki Choshu vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

WWE NXT #83 15.01.2014
110 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze
111 CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan
112 Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley
113 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
114 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))
115 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW New Year Dash 1986 - Tag 27 06.02.1986
116 Antonio Inoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 3 03.04.1983
117 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Nexess VI 14.05.2005
118 Alexander Otsuka vs. Minoru Suzuki

NJPW New Wave Dash 1986 - Tag 20 26.03.1986
119 Akira Maeda, Kazuo Yamazaki, Nobuhiko Takada, Osamu Kido & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Kengo Kimura, Tatsumi Fujinami & Umanosuke Ueda (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 19 21.04.1983
120 Riki Choshu (c) vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1078 20.01.2014
121 Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
122 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
123 Billy Gunn (w/The Road Dogg) vs. CM Punk
124 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
125 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
126 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
127 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

ROH 8th Anniversary Show 13.02.2010
128 Davey Richards (w/Shane Hagadorn) vs. El Generico (w/Colt Cabana)

NJPW 5th Madison Square Garden Series - Tag 28 01.04.1982
129 Andre The Giant vs. Killer Khan (MSG Series 1982 Final Match)

ROH Reborn: Stage Two 24.04.2004
130 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (c) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) (ROH Tag Team Title Match)

UWF Fighting Prospect - Tag 4 06.09.1985
131 Nobuhiko Takada vs. Super Tiger

NJPW 27.06.1989
132 Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu

ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV 19.03.2011
133 Roderick Strong (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH World Title Match)

UWF Fighting Tropical Road - Tag 3 17.07.1985
134 Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara 

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2005 - Tag 2 19.02.2005
135 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Death Match Kings (Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Block F First Round Match)

IWA Mid-South Something To Prove 11.06.2005
136 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

IWA Mid-South New Year's Resolution: Revenge! 12.01.2006
137 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff 26.01.2014
138 Cody Rhodes & Goldust (c) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 26.01.2014
139 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show
141 Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)
142 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alexander Rusev vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Batista vs. Big E. Langston vs. CM Punk vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. El Torito vs. Erick Rowan vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Kane vs. Kevin Nash vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Roman Reigns vs. Ryback vs. Seth Rollins vs.Sheamus vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz (Royal Rumble Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1079 27.01.2014
143 Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
144 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. R-Truth
145 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland Match)
146 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
147 Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
148 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
149 AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
150 Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) 
(Elimination Chamber Qualifying Six Man Tag Team Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1029 11.02.2013
151 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus


*FEB*

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 01.02.2014
152 Colt Cabana vs. Drew Gulak (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
153 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, The Brown Morning Of Belarus & The Proletarit Boar Of Moldovia) (w/The Polar Baron)
154 Hallowicked vs. Mike Bennett
155 Dasher Hatfield vs. Eddie Kingston
156 Eric Corvis vs. Sonjay Dutt
157 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Shynron (No Disqualification Match)
158 Joe Pittman (c) vs. Heidi Lovelace (WIH La Copa Idolo Title Match)
159 The Batiri (Kobald, Kodama & Obariyon) & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant), The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) & Icarus

ROH Wrestlerave 2003 28.06.2003 
160 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Dan Maff (ROH World Title Match)

TCW Show 14-01
161 Lance Hoyt vs. Steve Anthony

TCW Show 13-29
162 Lance Hoyt vs. Antonio Garza

WWF on MSG Network 16.06.1984
163 Sgt. Slaughter vs. The Iron Sheik (w/Freddie Blassie) (Boot Camp Match)

ROH War Of The Wire 29.11.2003
164 Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) vs. Steve Corino (No Ropes Barbed Wire Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1981 - Tag 29 23.09.1981
165 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen
166 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 11 27.02.2000
167 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa
168 Vader (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW 40th Anniversary Tour ~ Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 7 23.12.2012
169 Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Monday Night RAW #1080 03.02.2014
170 Big E. Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
171 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
172 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match)
173 Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder
174 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
175 Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
176 Aksana (w/Alicia Fox) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
177 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

ROH Hell Freezes Over 14.01.2006
178 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 - Tag 1 24.02.2006
179 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Team WWF (Colt CaBunny (Joker) & CP Munk (Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2006 First Round Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #754 31.01.2014
180 Antonio Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
181 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
182 Damien Sandow vs. Kofi Kingston
183 Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2005 - Tag 1 08.10.2005
184 Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA

CZW Wanted 09.03.2013
185 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sami Callihan 

Riki Pro 1st Anniversary Of Riki Pro! 14.08.2005
186 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Riki Choshu

CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11.03.2006
187 BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston & Ruckus) & Necro Butcher vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Roderick Strong)

ROH Best In The World 25.03.2006
188 Chris Hero & Necro Butcher vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze
189 Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher

WWE NXT #84 22.01.2014
190 Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake
191 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
192 Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker
193 Natalya (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
194 Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

WWE NXT #85 29.01.2014
195 John Icarino & Mike Cuellari vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
196 Camacho vs. Corey Graves
197 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
198 Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze
199 CJ Parker vs. The Miz
200 Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch

NJPW Battle Rush 1995 - Tag 3 16.04.1995
201 Shinya Hashimoto (c) vs. Lord Steven Regal (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
202 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Keiji Muto

NJPW The New Beginning In Hiroshima 09.02.2014
203 El Desperado & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
204 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
205 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
206 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver
207 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
208 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
209 BULLET CLUB (King Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
210 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
211 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
212 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1081 10.02.2014
213 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
214 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
215 Christian & Sheamus vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
216 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
217 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
218 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE United States Title Match)
219 AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox (w/Tamina Snuka) vs. Cameron & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) (w/Eva Marie)
220 John Cena vs. Randy Orton

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
221 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
222 Antonio Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
223 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
224 Christian vs. Randy Orton

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2014
225 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
226 Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI
227 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer & Minoru Suzuki)
228 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
229 Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
230 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
231CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
232 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
233 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
234 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1082 17.02.2014
235 Christian vs. Daniel Bryan
236 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
237 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
238 Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
239 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
240 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Big E
241 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. John Cena
242 Los Matadores & Sin Cara (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
243 Billy Gunn (w/Road Dogg) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
244 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013

245 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage
246 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
247 Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa
248 Davey Richards vs. Johnny Gargano
249 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
250 ACH vs. Michael Elgin
251 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
252 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)

WWE NXT #86 05.02.2014
253 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
254 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
255 Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort
256 Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd
257 Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves

WWE NXT #87 12.02.2014
258 Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae (w/Charlotte) vs. Bayley, Emma & Natalya
259 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
260 CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger
261 Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

Tokyo Gurentai Tokyo Dream 2013 04.12.2013
262 Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (UWF Rules Match)

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 23.02.2014
263 Big E (c) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
264 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
265 Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil
266 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
267 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Cameron (WWE Divas Title Match)
268 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
269 Randy Orton (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Elimination Chamber Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1083 24.02.2014
270 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
271 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
272 Christian vs. Sheamus
273 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
274 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Summer Rae (w/Fandango)
275 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
276 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE NXT #88 19.02.2014
277 Casey Marion & Mike Lebosca vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
278 Emma (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
279 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT ArRIVAL 27.02.2014
280 Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn
281 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
282 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
283 Paige (c) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
284 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
285 Bo Dallas (c) vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT Title Ladder Match)


*MAR*

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 2 21.12.2013
286 B-Boy & Willie Mack vs. PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
287 Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa
288 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
289 ACH vs. Chris Hero
290 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
291 Davey Richards vs. Ricochet
292 Candice LeRae, Drake Younger & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
293Adam Cole (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG World Title Match)

WCW The Great American Bash 1996 16.06.1996
294 Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan (w/Jimmy Hart) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1084 03.03.2014
295 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
296 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
297 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
298 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
299 Christian vs. Sheamus
300 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
301 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
302 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
303 Batista vs. Daniel Bryan

WCW Beach Blast 1992 20.06.1992
304 Flyin' Brian (c) vs. Scotty Flamingo (WCW World Light Heavyweight Title Match)
305 Ron Simmons vs. Terrance Taylor
306 Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Alexander Bagwell
307 Cactus Jack vs. Sting (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
308 Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man Challenge Match)
309 Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Steve Austin) (w/Paul E. Dangerously) (Special Referee: Ole Anderson)
310 The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) (c) vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy (WCW World Tag Team Title Match)

TNA Lockdown 2014 09.03.2014
311 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) & Chris Sabin vs. Nakanoue, Sanada & The Great Muta (Six Man Tag Team Steel Cage Match)
312 Manik vs. Tigre Uno (Steel Cage Match)
313 Gunner vs. James Storm (Last Man Standing Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1085 10.03.2014
314 Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Hulk Hogan)
315 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
316 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
317 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (w/Dean Ambrose)
318 AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
319 Christian vs. Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
320 Batista & Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show

PWG DDT4 2014 31.01.2014
321 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
322 PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
323 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
324 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
325 Adam Thornstowe vs. Tommaso Ciampa
326 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
327 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
328 Chris Hero vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Four Way Match)
329 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 Final Match)

SHIMMER Volume 9 07.04.2007
330 Amazing Kong vs. MsChif

NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show 06.03.2014
331 Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi)
332 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi
333 BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask
334 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi
335 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
336 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
337 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
338 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG Matt Rushmore 19.10.2013 
339 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #757 21.02.2014
340 Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
341 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
342 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
343 Dolph Ziggler vs. Titus O'Neil
344 Jimmy Uso vs. The Road Dogg
345 Christian vs. Sheamus

WWF WrestleMania V - "The Mega-Powers Explode" 02.04.1989
346 Hercules vs. King Haku (w/Bobby Heenan)
347 The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) vs. The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) (w/Slick)
348 Brutus Beefcake vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil)
349 The Bushwhackers (Butch & Luke) vs. The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques Rougeau & Raymond Rougeau)
350 Mr. Perfect vs. The Blue Blazer
351 Demolition (Ax & Smash) (c) vs. Mr. Fuji & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (WWF World Tag Team Title Three On Two Handicap Match)
352 Dino Bravo (w/Frenchy Martin) vs. Ronnie Garvin
353 Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) vs. The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/Bobby Heenan)
354 Andre The Giant (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Jake Roberts (Special Referee: Big John Studd)
355 Greg Valentine & The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
356 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan) (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)
357 Bad News Brown vs. Jim Duggan
358 Bobby Heenan (w/The Brooklyn Brawler) vs. The Red Rooster
359 Randy Savage (c) vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #89 06. 03.2014
360 Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
361 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma
362 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
363 Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake
364 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

WWE NXT #90 13. 03.2014
365 Paige vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
366 Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
367 Mason Ryan vs. Wesley Blake
368 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
369 Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady

WWE Main Event #76 11.03.2014
370 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Natalya (WWE Divas Title Match)

ROH on SBG #124 01.02.2014
371 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong

CZW Answering The Challenge 11.01.2014
372 Biff Busick (w/Niles Sozio) vs. Chris Dickinson

WWE Monday Night RAW #1086 17.03.2014
373 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
374 Sheamus (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Showdown Match)
375 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)
376 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
377 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi
378 Alberto Del Rio, Curtis Axel, Damien Sandow & Ryback vs. Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry & The Big Show
379 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Kofi Kingston

Dragon Gate Champion Gate In Osaka 2014 - Tag 2 02.03.2014
380 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Ricochet (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

AJPW 31.08.1985
381 Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk
382 Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (PWF Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #91 20.03.2014
383 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
384 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
385 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
386 Aiden English vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Outbreak 02.03.2014
387 Kikutaro vs. Ryota Hama
388 Manabu Soya & Seiki Yoshioka vs. KAZMA SAKAMOTO & Ryouji Sai
389 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
390 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) vs. Junior Stars (Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka)
391 Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
392 Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
393 Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki
394 Desperado (Masayuki Kono & Rene Dupree) & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea
395 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) vs. The BroMans (Jessie Godderz & Robbie E) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Dance)
396 Austin Aries (c) vs. Seiya Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Match)
397 Magnus (c) vs. KAI (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor IV 03.04.2009
398 KENTA (w/Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Davey Richards (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH One Year Anniversary Show 08.02.2003
399 AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (ROH Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor 31.03.2006
400 Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Do FIXER (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito)

ROH This Means War 29.10.2005
401 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) 

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 1 15.03.2014
402 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
403 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
404 Karl Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
405 Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match) 
406 Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
407 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
408 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
409 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 6 22.03.2014
410 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
411 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
412 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
413 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
414 Prince Devitt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)

ROH Final Battle 2005 17.12.2005
415 KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki (w/Ricky Reyes) (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

AJW 24.01.1994
416 Aja Kong (c) vs. Yumiko Hotta (WWWA World Title Match)

ECW on Sci Fi #43 03.04.2007
417 The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer) vs. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von &Matt Striker) (Extreme Rules Eight Man Tag Team Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 7 23.03.2014
418 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
419 Minoru Suzuki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
420 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Final Match)
421 CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
422 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi& Ryusuke Taguchi
423 CHAOS (Gedo, Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito

WWE Monday Night RAW #1087 24.03.2014
424 Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Fatal Four Way Match)
425 Damien Sandow vs. Sin Cara (w/Scooby Doo)
426 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
427 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
428 The Big Show vs. Titus O'Neil
429 John Cena vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
430 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
431 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins) (w/Roman Reigns)

NJPW New Year Dash 05.01.2014
432 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
433 Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka
434 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma)
435 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998 25.10.1998 
436 Chris Jericho (c) vs. Raven (WCW World Television Title Match)
437 Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Main Event #78 25.03.2014
438 Big E (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)

WCW Starrcade 1999
439 Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

WCW Monday NITRO #222 20.12.1999 
440 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
441 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000 14.05.2000
442 Steve Corino (w/Jack Victory) vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri
443 Balls Mahoney vs. Masato Tanaka

WCW Monday NITRO #76 24.02.1997
444 Jeff Jarrett & Steve McMichael vs. The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock)
445 Galaxy vs. Jim Duggan
446 Hugh Morrus vs. Joe Gomez
447 Ice-Train vs. La Parka
448 Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. The Faces Of Fear (Meng & The Barbarian)
449 Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Misterio Jr.
450 Prince Iaukea (c) vs. Pat Tanaka (WCW World Television Title Match)
451 Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon
452 Diamond Dallas Page vs. Squire David Taylor
453 Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) vs. Lex Luger & The Giant

NOAH Global League 2011 - Tag 7 13.11.2011
454 KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2011 Block B Match)

WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix 2005 - Opening Round 04.08.2005
455 Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuyori Shibata (WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix Tournament First Round Match)

WWE Vengeance 2007 - "Night Of Champions" 24.06.2007
456 Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (World Tag Team Title Match)
457 CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro (ECW World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
458 Santino Marella (c) vs. Umaga (Intercontinental Title Match)
459 John Cena (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker vs. Mick Foley vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title (Five Way No Disqualification Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 6
460 Akira Maeda vs. Masa Saito (IWGP League 1987 Block B Match)

NJPW New Japan vs. UWFI
461 Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
462 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano
463 Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo
464 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano
465 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Nobuhiko Takada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)


*APR*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1088
466 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
467 Natalya vs. Summer Rae
468 Curtis Axel, Ryback & The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Usos (Jey Uso &Jimmy Uso) (w/El Torito)
469 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
470 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
471 AJ Lee vs. Naomi (Lumberjill Match)
472 Kane vs. Roman Reigns
473 Batista vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1989 - Tag 12 29.11.1989
474 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Giant Baba & Rusher Kimura (Real World Tag League 1989 Match)

WWE NXT #92 – Vengeance 27.03.2014
475 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
476 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
477 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
478 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart)
479 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Bo Dallas (WWE NXT Title Match)


NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 1: Wataru Inoue Retirement Memorial Show 02.04.2014
480 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
481 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado & Ryusuke Taguchi
482 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask
483 Captain New Japan, Super Strong Machine & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
484 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
485 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma

ROH Raising The Bar - Tag 2 08.03.2014
486 Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux
487 Matt Taven vs. Silas Young
488 Cedric Alexander vs. Kevin Steen
489 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
490 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Ringmaster Challenge)

FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Nutsville Xmas Again 25.12.2009
491 Kamui vs. MASADA (Street Fight)
492 Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda (Glass Death Match)

ZERO1-MAX 2007 Over The Max - Tag 1 19.01.2007
493 Kazunari Murakami, Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori vs. Hirotaka Yokoi, Kohei Sato & Yoshihiro Takayama
Tonkotsu Big Fireworks ~ Pro-Wrestling's Mecca of the West! Hakata Star Lane Big Burning ~ 21.03.2014
494 Atsushi Onita & Shinjiro Otani vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama (No Ropes Barbed Wire Big Blast Electric Chair Death Match)

NOAH Accomplish Our Second Navigation 2002 - Tag 14 26.07.2002
495 Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Yoshihiro Takayama
496 Jun Akiyama & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA & Takuma Sano
497 Akira Taue, Makoto Hashi & Masao Inoue vs. Kenta Kobashi, Mitsuharu Misawa & Satoru Asako (Satoru Asako Retirement Match)
498 Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2009 in Tokyo ~ Mitsuharu Misawa, always in our hearts ~ 27.09.2009
499 Bison Smith vs. Shuhei Taniguchi

NOAH Accomplish Our Third Navigation - Tag 12 16.07.2003
500 Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Nagata

DGUSA REVOLT! 2013 26.01.2013
501 Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor
502 B-Boy vs. Brian Cage (w/Larry Dallas, Melissa Coates & Trina Michaels) vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Drake Younger vs. Famous B vs. Johnny Goodtime vs.Johnny Yuma vs. Ray Rosas Eight Way Fray
503 Eita vs. Rich Swann
504 AR Fox vs. Samuray del Sol
505 Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan
506 Jimmyz (Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
507 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Jon Davis (Open The Freedom Gate Title No Ropes Match)

DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013: Fourth Anniversary Celebration 28.07.2013
508 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

AAW Windy City Classic IX 30.11.2013
509 Heather Patera (w/Truth Martini) vs. Heidi Lovelace (Grudge Match)
510 Keith Walker (w/Kevin Harvey & Niki) vs. Moondog Bernard & Sea Man (w/Aaron Presley) (Two On One Handicap Match)
511 ACH (c) vs. Matt Cage (AAW Heritage Title Match)
512 Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young (w/Val Malone) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Final Match)

TNA Xplosion
513 Sanada vs. Jessie Godderz

NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2014 - Tag 1 02.02.2014
514 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
515 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
516 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 17 12.04.1995
517 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 1 21.03.1995
518 Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
519 Akira Taue vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX Pre Show 06.04.2014
520 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Real Americans (Cesaro& Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Elimination Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX 06.04.2014
521 Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
522 Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
523 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Brad Maddox vs. Brodus Clay vs. Cesaro vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young vs. David Otunga vs.Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (31 Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal)
524 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
525 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker
526 AJ Lee (c) vs. Aksana vs. Alicia Fox vs. Brie Bella vs. Cameron vs. Emma vs. Eva Marie vs. Layla vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Bella vs. Rosa Mendesvs. Summer Rae vs. Tamina (WWE Divas Title Vickie Guerrero Invitational Match)
527 Randy Orton (c) vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 9 30.03.1995
528 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1089 07.04.2014
529 Big E, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
530 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
531 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
532 Damien Sandow vs. Rob Van Dam
533 Bad News Barrett vs. Rey Mysterio
534 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
535 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
536 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
537 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Invasion Attack 2014 06.04.2014
538 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
539 Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
540 Jax Dane & Rob Conway (c) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
541 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match) Prince Devitt vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
542 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (w/Gedo)
543 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
544 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
545 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Main Event #80 08.04.2014
546 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
547 Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
548 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara

WWF SummerSlam 1988 - "Where the Mega Powers Meet the Mega Bucks" 29.08.1988
549 The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

NWA Total Nonstop Action #4 10.07.2002
550 Ken Shamrock (c) vs. Takao Omori (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1986 - Tag 15 21.10.1986
551 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 6 26.03.1995
552 Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Giant Baba Memorial Show 02.05.1999
553 Hiroshi Hase vs. Toshiaki Kawada
554 Vader (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown Title Match)

NWA The Great American Bash 1988 - "The Price Of Freedom" 10.07.1988
555 Barry Windham (w/JJ Dillon) (c) vs. Dusty Rhodes (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 15 08.04.1995
556 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
557 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
558 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AAW Defining Moment 2013 27.09.2013
559 Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. Team Ambition (Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Block A First Round Match)
560 Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin
561 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 19 15.04.1995
562 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Stan Hansen vs. Johnny Ace, Takao Omori & Toshiaki Kawada
563 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #509 10.04.2014
564 Jessie Godderz & Zema Ion (c) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
565 Magnus (c) vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 11 15.01.1991
566 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada

WCW Saturday Night 16.02.1999
567 El Dandy vs. Fit Finlay

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
568 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 2 03.04.2014
569 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Nick Jackson (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
570 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
571 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hirooki Goto & Ryusuke Taguchi
572 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
573 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
574 CHAOS (Jado, Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Manabu Nakanishi
575 Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)

Bull Nakano Produce Empress 08.01.2012
576 Aja Kong vs. Ayako Hamada
577 AKINO & Maki Narumiya vs. Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami
578 Dump Matsumoto, Kyoko Inoue, Leon, Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Cherry, Jaguar Yokota, Manami Toyota, Natsuki Taiyo & Tomoka Nakagawa
579 Kagetsu vs. Kana
580 Emi Sakura, Meiko Satomura & Nanae Takahashi vs. Ayumi Kurihara, Tsukasa Fujimoto & Yoshiko
581 Hikaru Shida vs. Yuzuki Aikawa

PWG Threemendous III 21.07.2012
582 The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) (c) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

NJPW Power Struggle 2013 09.11.2013

583 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
584 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) (c) vs. Karl Anderson (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013
585 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 04.04.2014
586 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
587 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) & Adam Page
588 RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. Silas Young
589 Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (No Disqualification Match)
590 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Hanson & Raymond Rowe vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
591 Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Television Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
592 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin
593 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Ladder War)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2013 - Tag 5 10.10.2013
594 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shisa)

Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2013 - Tag 7 07.02.2013
595 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) & Cyber Kong vs. MAD BLANKEY (Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Kzy & Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1090 14.04.2014
596 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
597 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
598 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
599 Batista & Randy Orton vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
600 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Mark Henry (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
601 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
602 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
603 Fandango & Layla vs. Emma & Santino Marella
604 Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
605 Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, Bad News Barrett, Curtis Axel, Drew McIntyre, Fandango, Heath Slater, Jack Swagger, Jinder Mahal, Ryback &Titus O'Neil vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

ECW November To Remember 1996 16.11.1996
606 Big Stevie Cool (w/Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. Davey Morton Tyler Jericho

WWE Monday Night RAW #1073 16.12.2013
607 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2013 03.11.2013
608 CIBA, TSUBASA & We Are Team Veteran (CIMA & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita, Rocky Lobo, U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria)
609 MAD BLANKEY (BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO) (c) vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi & Uhaa Nation) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
610 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Naruki Doi (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

EVOLVE 25 10.01.2014
611 Trent Barreta (c) vs. Tony Nese (w/Su Yung) (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #93 03.04.2014
612 Emma vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
613 Jack Hurley & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
614 Brodus Clay vs. Xavier Woods
615 Tyler Breeze vs. Yoshi Tatsu
616 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

ROH A Night Of Hoopla 11.07.2013
617 Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven
618 Delirious vs. Jay Lethal (Special Referee: Maria Kanellis)
619 Davey Richards vs. Silas Young (Lumberjill Match)
620 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Cheeseburger & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
621 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif

WWE NXT #94 10.04.2014
622 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
623 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
624 Mojo Rawley vs. Sylvester Lefort
625 Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel

NWA Chi-Town Rumble 20.02.1989
626 Ric Flair (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
627 Barry Windham (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Lex Luger (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #95 17.04.2014
628 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
629 Camacho vs. Oliver Grey
630 Cal Bishop & Wesley Blake vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
631 CJ Parker vs. The Great Khali
632 Baron Corbin & Sawyer Fulton vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
633 Adrian Neville vs. Brodus Clay

SHIMMER Volume 53 06.04.2013
634 Ayumi Kurihara vs. Mercedes Martinez
635 Jessie McKay vs. Madison Eagles
636 Athena vs. Ayako Hamada

Michinoku Pro Michinoku Pro 20th Anniversary Tokyo Taikai 09.06.2013
637 Ayumu Gunji vs. Kinya Oyanagi
638 Katsuo, Menso-re Oyaji & Otoko Sakari vs. Yapper Man 1, Yapper Man 2 & Yapper Man 3
639 Asura (Behnam Ali & Rui Hiugaji) vs. Kenbai & Rasse
640 Asura (Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, Kenou & Taro Nohashi) vs. Bad Boy (Daichi Sasaki, Ken45, Manjimaru & Takeshi Minamino)
641 Kesen Numagirolamo & Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Shisaou & Super Delfin (MPW Tohoku Tag Team Title)
642 Fujita Hayato (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto (MPW Tohoku Junior Heavyweight Title)

WWE Judgment Day 2004 16.05.2004
643 Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
644 Mordecai vs. Scotty 2 Hotty
645 Booker T vs. The Undertaker (w/Paul Bearer)
646 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WCW Monday NITRO #157 14.09.1998
647 Meng vs. The Giant

WWF Monday Night RAW #191 06.01.1997
648 Mankind (w/Paul Bearer) vs. Owen Hart (w/Clarence Mason)
649 Bret Hart vs. Vader

WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004 19.10.2004
650 Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1091 21.04.2014
651 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
652 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle (w/Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito
653 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
654 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Layla (w/Fandango)
655 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
656 Aksana vs. Paige
657 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
658 John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE The Great American Bash 2004 27.06.2004
659 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Texas Bull Rope Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2013 18.08.2013
660 Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Title Match)
661 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification Match)
662 John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))
663 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 30.01.2011
664 Edge (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) (World Heavyweight Title Match)
665 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alex Riley vs. Booker T vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Chris Masters vs. CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. David Otunga vs. Diesel vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Heath Slater vs. Hornswoggle vs. Husky Harris vs. Jack Swagger vs. John Cena vs. John Morrisonvs. JTG vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kane vs. King Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Mason Ryan vs. Michael McGillicutty vs. R-Truth vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Ted DiBiase vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. Tyler Reks vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Vladimir Kozlovvs. Wade Barrett vs. William Regal vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (Royal Rumble Match)

WWF In Your House 24: Breakdown 27.09.1998
666 Bradshaw vs. Vader (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE NXT #96 24.04.2014
667 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Travis Tyler
668 Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs. Emma & Paige
669 Mason Ryan vs. Tyson Kidd
670 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
671 Corey Graves & The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Sami Zayn & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

WCW Monday NITRO #20 15.01.1996
672 Hulk Hogan vs. Meng (w/The Taskmaster)
673 Ric Flair (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWF RAW is WAR #226 22.09.1997
674 Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (w/Chyna) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WCW Clash Of The Champions #29 16.11.1994
675 Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader (w/Harley Race)

WCW Saturday Night 21.11.1992
676 Vader vs Dustin Rhodes

AJPW Summer Action Series 1986 - Tag 20 05.06.1989
677 Brad Armstrong vs. Hiro Saito (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match (vakant))
678 Killer Khan vs. Riki Choshu (Death Match)

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 19 05.06.1989
679 Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada (c) vs. Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
680 Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1092 28.04.2014
681 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
682 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil
683 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
684 Alberto Del Rio vs. Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust)
685 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
686 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
687 Paige (c) vs. Brie Bella (w/Daniel Bryan) (WWE Divas Title Match)
688 Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match)
689 Randy Orton (w/Batista & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #766 25.04.2014
690 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
691 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

WWE Main Event #82 22.04.2014
692 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
693 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil

AJPW Super Power Series 1992 - Tag 8 25.05.1992
694 Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Johnny Smith & The Patriot
695 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)


*MAY*

AJPW Summer Action Series 1989 - Tag 10 15.07.1989
696 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Jumbo Tsuruta & Kenta Kobashi

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
697 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, El Desperado & Mascara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, KUSHIDA, Tiger Mask & Yohei Komatsu
698 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
699 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
700 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Wes Brisco (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
701 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
702 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
703 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
704 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
705 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match)
706 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. AJ Styles (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Extreme Rules 2014 04.05.2014
707 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (WeeLC Match)
708 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
709 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. R-Truth & Xavier Woods
710 Big E (c) vs. Bad News Barrett (Intercontinental Title Match)
711 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
712 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (Steel Cage Match)
713 Paige (c) vs. Tamina Snuka (WWE Divas Title Match)
714 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Title Extreme Rules Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1093 05.05.2014
715 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler vs.Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamusvs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (WWE United States Title 20 Man Battle Royal)
716 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
717 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel)
718 Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
719 Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan (w/Brie Bella)
720 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Big E (Intercontinental Title Match)
721 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE NXT #97 24.04.2014
722 Bo Dallas vs. Tyson Kidd
723 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
724 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
725 Layla vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
726 Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey
727 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Brodus Clay (WWE NXT Title No Disqualification Match)

PWX An Evil Twist Of Fate 05.10.2012
728 Kevin Steen vs. Matt Hardy (No Disqualification Match)

WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede 06.07.1997
729 Hunter Hearst Helmsley (w/Chyna) vs. Mankind
730 Taka Michinoku vs. The Great Sasuke
731 The Undertaker (c) vs. Vader (w/Paul Bearer) WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
732 Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Steve Austin & The Legion Of Doom (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart,Brian Pillman, Jim Neidhart, Owen Hart & The British Bulldog) (w/Diana Smith)

PWG Mystery Vortex II 28.03.2014
733 Andrew Everett vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee
734 B-Boy, Joey Ryan & Willie Mack vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) & Peter Avalon
735 Roderick Strong vs. Tony Nese
736 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
737 Chris Hero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
738 Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly
739 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title Match)
740 Adam Cole (c) vs. Candice LeRae (PWG World Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #513 28.04.2014
741 Kazarian vs. Knux (w/The Menagerie)

ECW Hardcore TV #236 18.10.1997
742 The Gangstanators (John Kronus & New Jack) (c) vs. The FBI (Little Guido & Tracy Smothers) (ECW World Tag Team Title Match)
743 Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
744 Taz (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (ECW World Television Title Match)
745 Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs. Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon

NJPW Summer Fight Series 1983 - Tag 33 04.08.1983
746 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 10.05.2014
747 ACH vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
748 Michael Elgin vs. Takaaki Watanabe
749 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
750 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
751 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley &KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
752 CHAOS (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
753 Jay Lethal (c) (w/Truth Martini) vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Four Corner Survival Match)
754 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
755 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #242 06.12.1997
756 Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon (c) vs. Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. Chris Candido & Lance Storm (ECW World Tag Team Title Three Way Elimination Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1094 12.05.2014
757 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam
758 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
759 John Cena & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
760 Natalya vs. Nikki Bella
761 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
762 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
763 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
764 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Damien Sandow
765 Batista (w/Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

AJPW Grand Champion Carnival I - Tag 20 14.04.1983
766 Stan Hansen vs. Terry Funk

NJPW G1 Climax 2009 ~ New Lords, New Laws ~ - Tag 8 16.08.2009
767 Kazuchika Okada vs. TAJIRI
768 Takashi Sugiura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
769 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
770 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #514 15.05.2014
771 Crazzy Steve vs. Kazarian

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1986 - Tag 25 12.06.1986
772 Akira Maeda vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (IWGP League 1986 Block B Match)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2009 - Tag 1 15.10.2009
773 KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin (NOAH Junior Heavyweight League 2009 Block A Match)

NJPW Sengoku Series 1988 12.09.1988
774 Hiro Saito, Kuniaki Kobayashi, Masa Saito, Riki Choshu & Super Strong Machine vs. Keiichi Yamada, Kengo Kimura, Shiro Koshinaka, Tatsumi Fujinami& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Elimination Match)

WWF Heat 12/05/1999
775 Mark Henry vs. Taka Michinoku

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 17.05.2014
776 ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe
777 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong)
778 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. KUSHIDA (ROH World Television Title Match)
779 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
780 Kevin Steen vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
781 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
782 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
783 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (ROH World Title Match)
784 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (IWGP Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1095 19.05.2014
785 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Sheamus
786 Big E vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) (Beat The Clock Match)
787 Heath Slater (w/Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
788 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Beat The Clock Match)
789 Batista vs. Seth Rollins
790 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
791 Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat The Clock Match)
792 John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)

WWE NXT #98 24.04.2014
793 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
794 El Local & Kalisto vs. The Legionnaires (Marcus Louis & Sylvester Lefort)
795 Camacho vs. Captain Comic
796 Alexa Bliss vs. Alicia Fox (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
797 Aiden English vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bo Dallas vs. Brodus Clay vs. Camacho vs. Curt Hawkins vs. Danny Burch vs. El Local vs. Jason Jordan vs. Kalistovs. Marcus Louis vs. Mason Ryan vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey vs. Sami Zayn vs. Sylvester Lefort vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership 20 Man Battle Royal)

WWE NXT #99 15.05.2014
798 Buddy Murphy & Elias Sampson vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
799 Alexa Bliss vs. Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
800 Aiden English vs. Mojo Rawley
801 Angelo Dawkins vs. Colin Cassady
802Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match)

WWE NXT #100 22.05.2014
803 Big E vs. Bo Dallas (Win Or Go Home Match)
804 Paige vs. Tamina Snuka
805 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
806 Natalya vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
807 Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins

CZW To Infinity 27.04.2014
808 Chris Dickinson vs. MASADA
809 Danny Havoc vs. Matt Tremont
810 DJ Hyde vs. Kevin Steen
811 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
812 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)

CZW Fist Fight 08.05.2010
813 Sabian (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Ruckus (CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Elimination Match)

ROH Respect Is Earned II 07.06.2008
814 Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (Fight Without Honor)

TNA Xplosion #121 17.01.2006
815 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong

Smackdown 1 1 2010 
816 The Great Khali Vs The Carolina Panther

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #770 23.05.2014
817 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara

WWE Monday Night RAW #1096 26.05.2014
818 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
819 Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae
820 Drew McIntyre (w/Heath Slater, Hornswoggle & Jinder Mahal) vs. El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando)
821 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
822 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton)
823 Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) vs. Goldust (No Holds Barred Two On One Handicap Match)
824 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
825 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
826 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
827 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus

WWE NXT Takeover 29.05.2014
828 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
829 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. El Local & Kalisto (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)
830 Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match)
831 Charlotte (w/Ric Flair) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart) (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match (vakant))
832 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Match)

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 10th Anniversary 30.03.2014
833 Meiko Satomura vs. Yuhi
834 Dangan Yankees (Daichi Hashimoto & Masato Tanaka) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Shinjiro Otani
835 James Raideen (c) vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 World Heavyweight Title Match)


*JUN*

WWE Payback 2014 01.06.2014
836 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (Hair vs. Mask Match)
837 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE United States Title Match)
838 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
839 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
840 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
841 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title Match)
842 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (Last Man Standing Match)
843 Paige (c) vs. Alicia Fox (WWE Divas Title Match)
844 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

TNA Impact Wrestling 05-23-2013
845 Suicide vs Petey Williams vs Joey Ryan

WWE Monday Night RAW #1097 02.06.2014
846 Bad News Barrett & Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam & Sheamus
847 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
848 John Cena vs. Kane
849 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
850 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. Nikki Bella
851 Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
852 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
853 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
854 Goldust & Sin Cara vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)

BJW World Triangle Night In Korakuen 30.07.2012
855 The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) (c) vs. Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)

BJW 26.03.2012
856 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yoshihito Sasaki (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Final Match)

WWF King Of The Ring 2001 24.06.2001 
857 Kurt Angle vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight )

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #451 11.04.2008
858 Chuck Palumbo vs. Matt Hardy

Legend The Pro-Wrestling 2014 13.01.2014
859 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Okabayashi

NOAH Navigation Over The Date Line 2002 - Tag 9
860 Yoshinari Ogawa (c) vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Back To Yokohama Arena 25.05.2014
861 El Desperado, Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Ryusuke Taguchi & Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
862 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
863 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) vs. Rob Conway & Wes Brisco (NWA World Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
864 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
865 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
866 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie
867 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
868 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match )
869 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Daniel Gracie (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)
870 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1098 09.06.2014
871 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Non Title Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
872 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
873 Goldust & R-Truth vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
874 Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Layla) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
875 Bo Dallas vs. Xavier Woods
876 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
877 Alicia Fox (w/Aksana) vs. Paige
878 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Santino Marella
879 Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

UWF Fighting Square Hakata 24.07.1989
880 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano

WWE Monday Night RAW #1099 16.06.2014
881 Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins
882 Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose
883 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Sheamus
884 Heath Slater vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
885 Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs. Fandango & Layla
886 Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods (Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal)
887 Cameron (w/Naomi) vs. Paige
888 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
889 John Cena vs. Kane (Money In The Bank Qualifying Stretcher Match)

WWE Money In The Bank 2014 29.06.2014
890 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
891 Paige (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
892 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
893 Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank Ladder Match)
894 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
895 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
896 Layla vs. Summer Rae (Special Referee: Fandango)
897 Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))


*JUL*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1101 30.06.2014
898 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
899 Sheamus & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
900 Nikki Bella vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
901 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
902 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
903 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
904 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
905 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee (WWE Divas Title Match)
906 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane & Randy Orton

NJPW Dominion 6.21 21.06.2014
907 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
908 Tama Tonga vs. Tetsuya Naito
909 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
910 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
911 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ricochet (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
912 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
913 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii)
914 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
918 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

Fortune Dream 1 - 08.06.2014
919 Hayato Mashita vs. Tamon Honda
920 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Meiko Satomura
921 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. Koji Doi & Shuji Ishikawa
922 AKIRA, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) & Kazuki Hashimoto
923 Akitoshi Saito & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato & Masato Tanaka)
924 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino
925 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #774 20.06.2014
926 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

ROH Best In The World 2014 22.06.2014
927 ACH vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Tadarius Thomas vs. Takaaki Watanabe vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title #1 Contendership Six Man Mayhem Match)
928 Jay Lethal (w/Seleziya Sparx & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Matt Taven (ROH World Television Title Match)
929 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (Submission Match)
930 Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (No Disqualification Tag Team Match)
931 Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young
932 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
933 Adam Cole (c) vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
934 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Monday Night RAW #725
935 Umaga (c) (w/Armando Estrada & Vince McMahon) vs. Santino Marella (Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1102 07.07.2014
936 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
937 Rob Van Dam vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
938 Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton
939 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
940 Damien Sandow vs. Sheamus
941 Chris Jericho vs. The Miz
942 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
943 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
944 Bo Dallas vs. El Torito (w/Diego)
945 John Cena vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Proving Grounds 2014 10.05.2014
946 Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan
947 Shane Strickland (c) vs. Candice LeRae (CZW Wired TV Title Match)
948 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (w/Shelly Martinez) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
949 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
950 Danny Havoc vs. Dysfunction (Falls Count Anywhere Ultraviolent Death Match)

NJPW Fighting Spirit 2004 - Tag 14 15.02.2004
951 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 2004 - Tag 8 15.08.2004
952 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2004 Semi Final Match)

World Of Sport 1974
953 Les Kellett Vs. Leon Arris

World Of Sport 1986
954 Marty Jones vs William Regal

WWE SmackDown, Sept. 20, 2013
955 Ryback vs. local competitor

WWE Monday Night RAW #1100 23.06.2014
956 Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
957 Erick Rowan (w/Luke Harper) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
958 Alicia Fox vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
959 Bo Dallas vs. Titus O'Neil
960 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
961 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
962 Stephanie McMahon vs. Vickie Guerrero (Mud Pool Match)
963 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
964 Big E vs. Damien Sandow
965 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

NJPW G1 Climax 1998 - Tag 2 01.08.1998
966 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Shinya Hashimoto (G1 Climax 1998 Second Round Match)

NJPW Wrestling World In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1996
967 Antonio Inoki vs. Big Van Vader

NJPW Dream Tour 1990 01.11.1990
968 Keiji Muto & Masahiro Chono (c) vs. Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW 01.11.1989 
969 Big Van Vader, Tom Prichard & Tony St. Clair vs. Jushin Liger, Masahiro Chono & Riki Choshu

NJPW Sengoku Battle Series 1987 17.09.1987
970 Antonio Inoki, Dick Murdoch, Masa Saito, Seiji Sakaguchi & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda, Nobuhiko Takada, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine& Tatsumi Fujinami (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Battlefield In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1994
971 Antonio Inoki vs. Genichiro Tenryu

AAW War Is Coming 2013 25.10.2013
972 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Eddie Kingston (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)
973 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Knight Wagner vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Matt Cage

ROH Only The Strong Survive 15.01.2011
974 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Differ Cup 2005 - Tag 2 08.05.2005
975 Amazing Kong vs. Stalker Ichikawa
976 Amazing Kong vs. DJ Nira & Stalker Ichikawa

CHIKARA You Only Live Twice 25.05.2014
977 Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares, Nøkken & Tursas) (w/Milo Schnitzler) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)
978 Archibald Peck vs. Jimmy Jacobs
979 Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Icarus (CHIKARA Grand Title Match)
980 The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1103 14.07.2014
981 Sheamus vs. The Miz
982 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
983 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
984 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Nikki Bella
985 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman)
986 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
987 Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
988 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

PWG Sold Our Souls For Rock 'n Roll 23.05.2014
989 Brian Cage vs. Roderick Strong
990 AR Fox vs. Rich Swann
991 The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
992 Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero
993 ACH vs. Ricochet
994 Cedric Alexander, Johnny Gargano & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
995 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title Submission Or Knockout Only Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #777 11.07.2014
996 Roman Reigns vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Stardom 3rd Anniversay Show 26.01.2014
997 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
998 Kaori Yoneyama, Kellie Skater & Yuhi vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto, Manami Toyota & Mayu Iwatani
999 Takumi Iroha vs. Yoshiko
1000 Miho Wakizawa & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1001 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Kairi Hojo (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1002 Io Shirai (c) vs. Natsuki Taiyo (Queen Of Stardom Title Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 1 24.05.2013
1003 ACH vs. Josh Alexander (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1004 Ethan Page vs. Seleziya Sparx (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1005 Biff Busick vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1006 Adam Cole vs. Tim Donst (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 2 25.05.2013
1007 Josh Alexander vs. Marion Fontaine (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1008 BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Dickinson (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1009 Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1010 Johnny Gargano vs. Kimber Lee (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1011 ACH vs. Biff Busick
1012 Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Final Three Way Elimination Match)

XMW 3. Aniversario 21.06.2014
1013 Ares (c) vs. Pentagon Jr. (PDM Light Heavyweight Title Super Libre Match)
1014 La Magnifica vs. Ludark Shaitan (100 Lighttubes Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2004 15.08.2004
1015 Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (w/Luther Reigns)
1016 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Randy Orton (World Heavyweight Title Match)

PWR 08.06.2014
1017 El Pistolero vs. Timothy Thatcher

WWE Battleground 2014 20.07.2014
1018 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1019 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1020 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1021 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho
1022 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater vs. Kofi Kingstonvs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (Intercontinental Title Battle Royal (vakant))
1023 John Cena (c) vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 21.07.2014
1024 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1025 Doc Gallows vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1026 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1027 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1028 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1029 Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1030 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1031 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1032 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1033 AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

World Of Sport 1979
1034 Big Daddy Vs. John Quinn

WWE Monday Night RAW #1104 21.07.2014
1035 Kane & Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1036 Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Nikki Bella
1037 Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow
1038 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
1039 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Emma & Natalya
1040 Fandango vs. Zack Ryder (w/Layla & Summer Rae)
1041 Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1042 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. The Great Khali
1043 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 23.07.2014
1044 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1045 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1046 Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1047 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1048 Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1049 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1050 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1051 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1052 Karl Anderson vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1053 Doc Gallows vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #984 02.04.2012
1054 CM Punk (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #948 25.07.2011
1055 Rey Mysterio (c) vs. John Cena (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #779 25.07.2014
1056 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose (No Disqualification Match)
1057 Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth
1058 Alberto Del Rio vs. Roman Reigns

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 3 25.07.2014
1059 Doc Gallows vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1060 Karl Anderson vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1061 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1062 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1063 Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1064 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1065 Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1066 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1067 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1068 Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

ROH Testing The Limit 07.08.2004
1069 Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
1070 Bad Luck Fale vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1071 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1072 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1073 Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1074 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1075 Lance Archer vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1076 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1077 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1078 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1079 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AAW The Chaos Theory 2014 24.01.2014
1080 Eddie Kingston (w/Jordynne Grace) vs. Jonathan Gresham
1081 Ethan Page & Michael Elgin (c) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation (AAW Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1105 28.07.2014
1082 Cesaro vs. John Cena
1083 Dolph Ziggler & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) & The Miz
1084 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1085 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
1086 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1087 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Naomi & Natalya
1088 Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 28.07.2014
1089 Doc Gallows vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1090 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1091 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1092 Minoru Suzuki vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1093 Karl Anderson vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1094 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1095 AJ Styles vs. Hirooki Goto (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1096 Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1097 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1098 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 6 31.07.2014
1099 Bad Luck Fale vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1100 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1101 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1102 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1103 Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1104 Lance Archer vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1105 Shelton Benjamin vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1106 AJ Styles vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1107 Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1108 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)


*AUG*

IMPACT Wrestling #525 - Destination X 31.07.2014
1109 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
1110 DJ Z vs. Low Ki vs. Manik (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1111 Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazzy Steve (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1112 Homicide vs. Samoa Joe vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1113 Lashley (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 01.08.2014
1114 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1115 Lance Archer vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1116 Karl Anderson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1117 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1118 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1119 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1120 Tetsuya Naito vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1121 AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1122 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1123 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

TNA iMPACT #94 13.04.2006
1124 Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Samoa Joe (TNA X-Division Title Match)

WWF WrestleMania VI - "The Ultimate Challenge" 01.04.1990
1125 Koko B. Ware vs. Rick Martel
1126 The Colossal Connection (Andre The Giant & Haku) (w/Bobby Heenan) (c) vs. Demolition (Ax & Smash) (WWF World Tag Team Title Match)
1127 Earthquake (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. Hercules
1128 Brutus Beefcake vs. Mr. Perfect (w/The Genius)
1129 Bad News Brown vs. Roddy Piper
1130 The Bolsheviks (Boris Zhukov & Nikolai Volkoff) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
1131 The Barbarian (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Tito Santana
1132 Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire (w/Miss Elizabeth) vs. Queen Sherri & Randy Savage
1133 The Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
1134 Dino Bravo (w/Earthquake & Jimmy Hart) vs. Jim Duggan
1135 Jake Roberts vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil) (Million Dollar Championship Match)
1136 Akeem (w/Slick) vs. The Big Boss Man
1137 Jimmy Snuka vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan)
1138 Hulk Hogan (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (c) (WWF World Heavyweight Title / WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

AJPW 85 Gekitoh! Exciting Wars - Tag 14 09.03.1985
1139 Harley Race & Klaus Wallas vs. Killer Khan & Masanobu Kurisu
1140 Kuniaki Kobayashi vs. Tiger Mask
1141 Giant Baba, Mighty Inoue & Takashi Ishikawa vs. Kokusai Ketsumeigun (Goro Tsurumi, Rusher Kimura & Ryuma Go)
1142 Ishin Gundan (Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu) vs. Bruiser Brody & Killer Brooks
1143 Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. The Road Warriors (Animal Warrior & Hawk Warrior) (w/Paul Ellering) (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 03.08.2014
1144 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1145 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1146 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1147 Doc Gallows vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1148 Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1149 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1150 Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1151 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1152 Kazuchika Okada vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1153 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

JAPW Smarts Only 07.06.2002
1154 American Dragon vs. Low Ki (Tap Out Match)

NOAH Navigate For Evolution 2006: Haruka Eigen Goodbye Tour - Tag 10 05.03.2006
1155 Akira Taue vs. Naomichi Marufuji

WWE Monday Night RAW #1106 04.08.2014
1156 Kane vs. Roman Reigns (Last Man Standing Match)
1157 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry
1158 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dean Ambrose (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)
1159 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
1160 Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler
1161 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1162 Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
1163 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1164 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1165 Heath Slater vs. Seth Rollins (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 9 04.08.2014
1166 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1167 Lance Archer vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1168 Doc Gallows vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1169 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1170 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1171 Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1172 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1173 AJ Styles vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1174 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1175 Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

AJPW Excite Series 2014 - Tag 2 08.02.2014
1176 Hikaru Sato vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Junior Battle Of Glory Block B Match)
1177 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Kaji Tomato

AJPW Dynamite Series 2014 - Tag 1 15.06.2014
1178 Atsushi Aoki & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
1179 Hideki Suzuki & KENSO vs. Hikaru Sato & Suwama
1180 Jun Akiyama vs. Takao Omori (Triple Crown Title Match (vakant))

AJPW Summer Action Series 2014 - Tag 8 27.07.2014
1181 Menso-re Oyaji vs. SUSHI
1182 Dory Funk Jr., Osamu Nishimura & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Takao Omori & Ultimo Dragon
1183 Dark Kingdom (Kengo Mashimo & KENSO) vs. Hideki Suzuki & Zeus
1184 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) vs. Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki)
1185 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Dark Kingdom (Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1186 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Hikaru Sato (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1187 Suwama (c) vs. Joe Doering (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 10 06.08.2014
1188 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1189 Bad Luck Fale vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1190 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1191 Karl Anderson vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1192 Togi Makabe vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1193 AJ Styles vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1194 Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1195 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1196 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1197 Doc Gallows vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AJPW New Year Wars 2014 - Tag 1 02.01.2014
1198 Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
1199 Hikaru Sato vs. Kento Miyahara
1200 Jon Bolen, SUSHI & Tyson Dux vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1201 Go Shiozaki vs. KENSO
1203 Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Atsushi Aoki (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1204 Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs. Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) & Takao Omori
1205 Hikaru Sato vs. Jon Bolen vs. Jun Akiyama vs. Keisuke Ishii vs. Kento Miyahara vs. Kotaro Suzuki vs. Masanobu Fuchi vs. Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura vs. Ryuji Hijikata vs. Shigehiro Irie vs. Soma Takao vs. SUSHI vs. Suwama vs. Taiyo Kea vs. Takao Omori vs. Tyson Dux (17 Man Battle Royal)

IMPACT Wrestling #526 07.08.2014
1206 Abyss vs. Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1207 Gunner, Mr. Anderson & Samuel Shaw vs. The BroMans (DJ Z, Jessie Godderz & Robbie E)
1208 Al Snow, Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) & Tommy Dreamer vs. Ethan Carter III, Ezekiel Jackson, Rhino & Snitsky (Eight Man Tag Team Hardcore War Match)
1209 Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Three Way Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 11 08.08.2014
1210 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1211 Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1212 Hirooki Goto vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1213 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1214 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1215 Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1216 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1217 AJ Styles vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1218 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1219 Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 12 10.08.2014
1220 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., El Desperado, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Ryusuke Taguchi & Tiger Mask
1221 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. BUSHI, Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
1222 CHAOS (Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka)
1223 Captain New Japan & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
1224 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1225 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomoaki Honma
1226 Karl Anderson vs. Tomohiro Ishii
1227 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
1228 AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
1229 Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Final Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1107 11.08.2014
1230 Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1231 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
1232 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1233 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
1234 Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
1235 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
1236 ***** Casas vs. Rush (Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series II 1995 - Tag 17 10.09.1995
1237 Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

TNA Xplosion 08.08.2014
1238 James Storm vs. Tigre Uno

AJPW Champion Carnival 1993 - Tag 16 14.04.1993
1239 Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1240 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1241 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Terry Gordy (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series 1992 - Tag 23 31.07.1992
1242 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1243 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

ZERO-ONE New Whirlpool-1 Truth II 2004 - Tag 2 03.10.2004
1244 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)
1245 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 20.04.2014
1246 Syuri (w/El Sagrado) (c) vs. La Amapola (w/Sangre Azteca) (REINA-CMLL International Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE NXT #102 12.06.2014
1247 Bayley, Emma & Paige vs. Charlotte, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1248 Colin Cassady vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1249 Mr. NXT (Bo Dallas) vs. Sami Zayn
1250 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (WWE NXT Title Match)

WWE NXT #103 19.06.2014
1251 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
1252 Garrett Dylan vs. Mojo Rawley
1253 Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1254 Kalisto vs. Tyler Breeze
1255 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #104 26.06.2014
1256 Matt Sugarman & Tee Perkins vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1257 Bull Dempsey vs. Xavier Woods
1258 Becky Lynch vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
1259 Colin Cassady vs. Sawyer Fulton
1260 Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam

WNC-REINA JOSHI + JAM MANILA 25.01.2014
1261 Syuri (c) vs. Mia Yim (WNC Women's Title / REINA World Women's Title / REINA-CMLL International Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1994 - Tag 18 11.04.1994
1262 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1263 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1264 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 10 24.05.1989
1265 Dan Kroffat, Dan Spivey & Doug Furnas vs. Genichiro Tenryu, Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada 

AJPW October Giant Series 1989 - Tag 1 30.09.1989
1266 Dan Kroffat, Doug Furnas & Ken Shamrock vs. Joe Malenko, Kenta Kobashi & Shinichi Nakano

WAR Revolution Rumble '94 02.03.1994
1267 Atsushi Onita & Tarzan Goto vs. Ashura Hara & Genichiro Tenryu

WNC 30.08.2012
1268 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Koji Doi
1269 AKIRA, Starbuck & Syuri vs. The Unholy Alliance (Mikey Whipwreck & TAJIRI) & Kana (Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
1270 Hajime Ohara vs. Ultimo Dragon
1271 Makoto vs. Nozaki

WWE SummerSlam 2014 Kickoff 17.08.2014
1272 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam

WWE SummerSlam 2014 17.08.2014
1273 The Miz (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
1274 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1275 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana) (Flag Match)
1276 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1277 Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho
1278 Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon
1279 Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1280 John Cena (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE SmackDown #283 13.01.2005
1281 Kurt Angle vs. Roderick Strong (Kurt Angle Invitational Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1108 18.08.2014
1282 Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1283 Natalya vs. Paige
1284 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Title Match)
1285 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
1286 Randy Orton & RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) vs. Rob Van Dam, Roman Reigns & Sheamus
1287 Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
1288 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

EVOLVE 31 08.08.2014
1289 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1290 Biff Busick vs. James Raideen (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1291 Dos Ben Dejos (Eddie Rios & Jay Cruz) & Lince Dorado vs. Jesus De Leon & The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)
1292 Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Sydal
1293 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (w/Ivelisse) vs. The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) (w/Su Yung)
1294 Chris Hero (c) vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE Title Match)

MLW 29.06.1980
1295 Bruiser Brody & Scott Irwin vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta 

AJPW 9th Champion Carnival - Tag 12 10.04.1981
1296 Abdullah The Butcher vs. Bruiser Brody (Champion Carnival 1981 Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 4 06.10.1981
1297 Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 7 09.10.1981
1298 Dory Funk Jr. (c) vs. Bruiser Brody (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 4 30.11.1981
1299 Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

IMPACT Wrestling #522 10.07.2014
1300 Sanada (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA X-Division Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #523 17.07.2014
1301 Austin Aries (c) vs. Crazzy Steve vs. Davey Richards vs. DJ Z vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Manik vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Gauntlet Match)

WWE NXT #105 03.07.2014
1302 Colin Cassady (w/Enzo Amore) vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1303 Bayley & Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte & Sasha Banks
1304 CJ Parker vs. Steve Cutler
1305 Justin Gabriel (w/Tyson Kidd) vs. Sami Zayn

AAA TripleMania XXII 17.08.2014
1306 Aero Star, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Mamba, Mini Abismo *****, Sexy Star & Super Fly
1307 Daga (c) vs. Fenix (c) vs. Angelico vs. Australian Suicide vs. Bengala vs. Drago vs. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Jack Evans vs. Joe Lider vs. Pentagon Jr. (AAA World Cruiserweight Title / AAA Fusion Title Unification Ten Man Elimination Match)
1308 Fabi Apache (w/Drago) (c) vs. Taya Valkyrie (w/Sexy Star) (AAA Reina de Reinas Title Match)
1309 Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chessman vs. Electroshock vs. El Mesias vs. La Parka (Six Man Mask Vs. Hair Cage Match)
1310 El Texano Jr. (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Murder Clown) (Mask Vs. Hair Match)
1311 Cibernetico vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Myzteziz vs. Perro Aguayo Jr. (Copa TripleMania XXII Four Way Elimination Match)

$5 Wrestling - Straight Outta Compton
1312 Cliff Compton vs. Big Donnie (Charlestown Street Fight)

CWF 20.02.1982
1313 Jumbo Tsuruta & Tenryu Shimata vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen 

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 16 13.12.1981
1314 Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka vs. The Funks (Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk) (Real World Tag League 1981 Final Match)

CSW 04.03.1982
1315 Bruiser Brody & Jerry Brown vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (Special Referee: Pat O'Connor)

AJPW Grand Champion Series - Tag 1 16.04.1982
1316 Bruiser Brody vs. Giant Baba (Champion Carnival 1982 Match (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))

PWX Rise Of A Champion IX - Tag 2 16.02.2014
1317 Jake Manning vs. Rich Swann

PWG ELEVEN 26.07.2014
1318 Rocky Romero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1319 ACH vs. Cedric Alexander
1320 Johnny Gargano & Michael Elgin vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
1321 Kevin Steen vs. Trevor Lee
1322 Brian Kendrick vs. Frankie Kazarian
1323 Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Match)
1324 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)
1325 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (PWG World Tag Team Title Guerilla Warfare Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1109 25.08.2014
1326 Jack Swagger vs. Rusev (w/Lana) 
1327 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
1328 Natalya vs. Paige
1329 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Goldust & Stardust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1330 Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler
1331 Kane & Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns
1332 Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
1333 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
1334 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
1335 John Cena, Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

AJW Dream Slam 1 02.04.1993
1336 Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki vs. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
1337 Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori

AJPW Real World Tag League 1988 - Tag 22 16.12.1988
1338 Genichiro Tenryu & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (AJPW World Tag Team Title Real World Tag League 1988 Final Match (vakant))

2CW Living On The Edge IX 18.04.2014
1339 Alex Shelley vs. Kevin Steen

SWS SuperWrestle In Tokyo Dome 12.12.1991
1340 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hulk Hogan

NOAH Winter Navigation 2010 - Tag 4 23.11.2010
1341 Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima vs. Shuhei Taniguchi & Takashi Sugiura

WWE NXT #106 10.07.2014
1342 Bayley vs. Summer Rae (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
1343 Sin Cara vs. Wesley Blake
1344 Angelo Dawkins vs. Bull Dempsey
1345 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

SEP

AJPW Summer Impact 2014 - Tag 1 16.08.2014
1346 Yohei Nakajima vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru
1347 Masanobu Fuchi & Soma Takao vs. Masao Inoue & SUSHI
1348 Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato vs. Hideki Suzuki & YASSHI
1349 KENSO vs. Zeus
1350 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1351 Joe Doering & Takao Omori vs. Akebono & Jun Akiyama
1352 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

AJPW Summer Action Series 2014 - Tag 7 26.07.2014
1353 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. K-ness (GAORA TV Title Match)

WWE NXT #107 17.07.2014
1354 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1355 CJ Parker vs. Xavier Woods
1356 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks
1357 Adam Rose vs. Jason Jordan
1358 Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd

WWE NXT #108 24.07.2014
1359 Aaron Solo & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1360 Mojo Rawley vs. Tyler Breeze
1361 Charlotte (c) vs. Summer Rae (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1362 Kalisto & Sin Cara vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1363 Adrian Neville vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Raw, July 2, 2012
1364 Doink the Clown vs. Heath Slater

Raw, June 11, 2012
1365 Vader vs. Heath Slater

WWE Monday Night RAW #1110 01.09.2014
1366 Cesaro & The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus
1367 Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Layla, Naomi & Summer Rae
1368 Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1369 Curtis Axel vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1370 Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neil (w/Heath Slater)
1371 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
1372 Goldust (w/Stardust) vs. Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso)
1373 Chris Jericho, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Authority (Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins)

Stardom The Highest 2014 16.03.2014
1374 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
1375 Madison Eagles vs. Takumi Iroha
1376 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Kellie Skater (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1377 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Yuhi (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1378 Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (c) vs. Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1379 Natsuki Taiyo vs. Yoshiko
1380 Io Shirai (c) vs. Cheerleader Melissa (World Of Stardom Title Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1980 - Tag 30 30.09.1980
1381 Bob Backlund (c) vs. Stan Hansen (WWF Heavyweight Title Match) 

WWE NXT #109 31.07.2014
1382 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
1383 Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte
1384 Mac Miles & Steve Cutler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1385 Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs. The Mechanics (Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson)
1386 Adam Rose vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

AJPW Giant Series 1982 - Tag 16 20.10.1982
1387 Bruiser Brody (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #784 29.08.2014
1388 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns
1389 Emma vs. Paige
1390 Jack Swagger vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1391 Mark Henry, Roman Reigns & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

OZ Academy Voyager 16.04.2014
1392 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Kaori Yoneyama vs. Carlos Amano & Manami Toyota
1393 Aja Kong vs. Sonoko Kato
1394 Hikaru Shida vs. Tomoka Nakagawa

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 1 14.03.2014
1395 Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Toby Blunt (Alternate Four Way Match)
1396 John Klinger vs. Tommaso Ciampa (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1397 Robert Dreissker vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1398 Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1399 Big Daddy Walter vs. Sasa Keel (w/Aaron Insane, Kim Ray & Michael Isotov) (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1400 Johnny Gargano vs. Toby Blunt (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1401 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. KUSHIDA (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1402 Karsten Beck vs. Matt Striker (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1403 Adam Cole vs. Trent (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1404 Chris Hero vs. Freddy Stahl (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)

WWE NXT #110 07.08.2014
1405 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
4106 CJ Parker vs. Xavier Woods
1407 Bayley vs. Eva Marie
1408 Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)

WWE NXT #111 14.08.2014
1409 Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
1410 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
1411 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
1412 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title Match)

WWE NXT #112 21.08.2014
1413 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
1414 Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd
1415 Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte
1416 Mojo Rawley vs. Steve Cutler
1417 Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 2 15.03.2014
1418 Big Daddy Walter vs. Johnny Gargano (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1419 Carnage vs. Jon Ryan vs. Michael Dante vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1420 Adam Cole vs. Robert Dreissker (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1421 Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. Matt Striker & Trent (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1422 Kim Ray & Ryuichi Kawakami (w/Aaron Insane, Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel) vs. KUSHIDA & Toby Blunt
1423 Chris Hero vs. Karsten Beck (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1424 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. John Klinger (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1425 Tommy End (c) vs. Jonathan Gresham (wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1111 08.09.2014
1426 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match)
1427 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1428 Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus
1429 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1430 Goldust & Stardust vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
1431 Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neil (w/Heath Slater)
1432 Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 3 16.03.2014
1433 Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Semi Final Match)
1434 Da Mack vs. John Klinger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Karsten Beck vs. Miguel Ramirez vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1435 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. Big Daddy Walter (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Semi Final Match)
1436 Keel Holding (Aaron Insane, Kim Ray & Sasa Keel) (w/Michael Isotov) vs. Mike Schwarz, Robert Dreissker & Ryuichi Kawakami
1437 Jonathan Gresham vs. Jon Ryan
1438 KUSHIDA & Toby Blunt vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
1439 Matt Striker & Trent (c) vs. Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1440 Axel Tischer vs. Chris Hero (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Final Match)

WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4-Way 11.09.2014
1441 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
1442 Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker
1443 Enzo Amore (w/Colin Cassady) vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis) (Hair vs. Hair Match)
1444 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1445 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1446 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Fatal Four Way Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1982 - Tag 26 02.11.1982
1447 Bruiser Brody vs. Jimmy Snuka 

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 1 26.11.1982
1448 Jay Youngblood & Ricky Steamboat vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen (Real World Tag League 1982 Match)

SCW - 01.07.1984
1449 Bruiser Brody vs. Abdullah the Butcher 

AJPW Grand Champion Series - Tag 6 21.04.1982
1450 Dory Funk Jr. (c) vs. Bruiser Brody (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

SCW - 04.07.1982
1451 Bruiser Brody vs Nick Bockwinkel (AWA World Heavyweight Championship)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 11 07.12.1982
1452 Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

WWE Monday Night RAW #1112 15.09.2014
1453 Chris Jericho vs. Kane
1454 Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1455 AJ Lee & Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella & Paige
1456 Bray Wyatt (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. The Big Show
1457 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) & Sheamus
1458 Cameron vs. Naomi
1459 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs. Damien Sandow & The Miz
1460 Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Down With The Sickness 2014 13.09.2014
1461 DJ Hyde vs. Kimber Lee
1462 Adam Flash, Drew Gulak, Nate Webb & Ruckus vs. The Front (Biff Busick, Eric Corvis & Sozio) & Andy Sumner
1463 Lucky 13 vs. Matt Tremont
1464 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

Union Summer Festival 2014 31.08.2014
1465 Cherry vs. Kaho Kobayashi
1466 SAGAT vs. Shibata
1467 Daichi, El Hijo del Goro & Goro Jr. vs. Daichi Kazato, Ryu Gouma & Seiya Morohashi
1468 Madoka vs. Mitomi Masayuki
1469 Ladybeard (c) vs. Mio Shirai (Union Fly To Everywhere World Title Match)
1470 Hiroshi Fukuda & MEN's Teioh (c) vs. FUMA & Isami Kodaka (UWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1471 Hikaru Sato (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Union Pro MAX Title Match)

Stardom Premium Stars 2014 10.07.2014
1472 Remei Asuka vs. Reo Hazuki
1473 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Miho Wakizawa vs. Hatsuhinode Kamen & Kaori Yoneyama
1474 Kyoko Kimura vs. Nanae Takahashi vs. The Alpha Female vs. Yoshiko
1475 Black Tiger, Koguma & Takumi Iroha vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Kairi Hojo & Mayu Iwatani (Captain Falls Elimination Six Man Tag Team Match)
1476 Io Shirai (c) vs. Meiko Satomura (World Of Stardom Title Match)

AJPW Summer Impact 2014 - Tag 5 30.08.2014
1477 SUSHI vs. Yohei Nakajima
1478 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Masashi Aoyagi & Ryuji Hijikata
1479 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Dark Kingdom (Kengo Mashimo, KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1480 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. YASSHI & Zeus
1481 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1482 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) (AJPW World Tag Team Title Match)
1483 Joe Doering (c) vs. Akebono (Triple Crown Title Match)

Stardom Stardom X Stardom 10.08.2014
1484 Chris Wolf vs. Koguma vs. Reo Hazuki
1485 DASH Chisako vs. Takumi Iroha
1486 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Tsubasa Kuragaki (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1487 Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (c) vs. Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1488 Io Shirai (c) vs. Yoshiko (World Of Stardom Title Match)

WWE NXT #115 12.09.2014
1489 Charlotte vs. Emma
1490 Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel
1491 Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker
1492 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Titus O'Neil & Tyson Kidd

IMPACT Wrestling #532 - No Surrender 17.09.2014
1493 Chris Melendez vs. Kenny King
1494 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Homicide (TNA X-Division Title Match)
1495 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)
1496 Bram vs. Gunner
1497 Lashley (c) vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)
1498 Angelina Love vs. Brittany vs. Havok vs. Madison Rayne vs. Rebel vs. Taryn Terrell vs. Velvet Sky (TNA Women's Knockout Title #1 Contendership Battle Royal)

AJPW New Year Wars 2014 - Tag 2 03.01.2014
1499 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) vs. Xceed (Atsushi Aoki & Kotaro Suzuki) 
1500 Jon Bolen vs. Tyson Dux 
1501 Hikaru Sato & Ultimo Dragon vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara)
1502 Akebono (c) vs. Takao Omori (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Night Of Champions 2014 21.09.2014
1503 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Goldust & Stardust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1504 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (WWE United States Title Match)
1505 Dolph Ziggler (w/R-Truth) (c) vs. The Miz (w/Damien Sandow) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
1506 Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
1507 Mark Henry vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1508 Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton
1509 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match)
1510 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

CMLL 81. Aniversario 19.09.2014
1511 Blue Panther, Cachorro & Dragon Lee vs. La Dinastia Casas (Felino, Puma & Tiger) (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1512 Dalys la Caribena vs. Estrellita vs. Goya Kong vs. La Amapola vs. Marcela vs. Princesa Sujei vs. Tiffany vs. Zeuxis (Copa 81. Aniversario Torneo Cibernetico Match)
1513 Euforia, Mr. Niebla & Thunder (w/Zacarias) vs. Mascara Dorada, Valiente & Volador Jr. (w/Ke Monito) (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1514 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa (Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1515 ***** Casas & Shocker (c) vs. Los Indeseables (La Mascara & Rush) (CMLL World Tag Team Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1516 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero (Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1113 22.09.2014
1517 The Miz (w/Damien Sandow) (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
1518 Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1519 Natalya (w/Rosa Mendes) vs. Summer Rae (w/Layla)
1520 Dean Ambrose vs. Kane
1521 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) & Sheamus
1522 Mark Henry vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1523 Adam Rose & The Bunny vs. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
1524 AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
1525 John Cena vs. Randy Orton (w/Kane & Seth Rollins)

NJPW Destruction In Kobe 21.09.2014
1526 BULLET CLUB (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Tomohiro Ishii
1527 Alex Shelley, BUSHI & Maximo vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
1528 Jushin Thunder Liger, TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata
1529 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1530 KUSHIDA (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1531 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Tama Tonga) vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
1532 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
1533 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
1534 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata
1535 Bad Luck Fale (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

International Pro Wrestling Festival in Pyongyang - Tag 2 31.08.2014
1536 Heddi French vs. Ultimo Dragon
1537 DASH Chisako & Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura & Ray
1538 Daichi Hashimoto & Shogun Okamoto vs. Erik Hammer & Jon Andersen
1539 Atsushi Sawada vs. Bob Sapp

WWE NXT #116 25.09.2014
1540 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1541 Justin Gabriel vs. Tyler Breeze
1542 Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley
1543 Enzo Amore (w/Colin Cassady) vs. Marcus Louis (w/Sylvester Lefort)
1544 Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW Destruction In Okayama 23.09.2014
1545 Jushin Thunder Liger, Maximo & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Captain New Japan & Ryusuke Taguchi
1546 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
1547 CHAOS (Gedo & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku & Takashi Iizuka)
1548 Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1549 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Taichi) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1550 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii)
1551 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1552 Yujiro Takahashi (c) vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
1553 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Doc Gallows) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
1554 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 1 19.09.2014
1555 Team UK (Damian Dunne, Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1556 GEKIDO (17 & The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)) vs. Knight Eye For The Pirate Guy (Jolly Roger & Lance Steel) & Princess Kimberlee (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1557 The Flood (The Odditorium (Oliver Grimsly & Qefka The Quiet) & Sinn Bohdi) vs. The Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny & Mikey) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1558 The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1559 Old Fashioned (Jervis Cottonbelly & Marion Fontaine) & ThunderKitty vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1560 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. The Flood (Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares & Nøkken) & Dr. Cube (Jakob Hammermeier)) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1561 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Latin American Exchange (Chavo Guerrero Jr., Hernandez & Homicide) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1562 The Colony (Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 2 20.09.2014
1563 Chuck Taylor vs. Rich Swann vs. Shynron vs. Tigre Uno (Rey de Voladores 2014 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match)
1564 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. GEKIDO (17 & The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1565 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Rockstar Spud
1566 Team UK (Damian Dunne, Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1567 Amasis vs. AR Fox vs. Orlando Christopher vs. The Great Sanada (Rey de Voladores 2014 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match)
1568 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny & Mikey) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1569 Ashley Remington vs. Yamamoto
1570 The Colony (Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)

ROH All Star Extravaganza VI 06.09.2014
1571 Hanson vs. Mark Briscoe
1572 Caprice Coleman & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Moose & RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. The Decade (Adam Page & BJ Whitmer) vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Gabriel Owens & Josh Alexander)
1573 Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles
1574 Michael Elgin (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)
1575 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1114 29.09.2014
1576 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Cesaro vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Title Match)
1577 Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry
1578 Damien Sandow (w/The Miz) vs. Sheamus
1579 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs. Kane & Randy Orton

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 3 21.09.2014
1580 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) (King Of Trios 2014 Semi Final Match)
1581 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 Semi Final Match)
1582 Mark Andrews vs. Oliver Grimsly
1583 Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. N_R_G (Hype Rockwell & Race Jaxon) vs. Old Fashioned (Jervis Cottonbelly & Marion Fontaine) vs. The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) vs. The Bloc Party (Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) vs. The Colony (Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant) vs. The Dunne Bros (Damian Dunne & Pete Dunne) vs. The Osirian Portal(Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Wrecking Crew (Jaka & Oleg The Usurper) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (Ten Team Gauntlet Match)
1584 The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy & The Swamp Monster) vs. The Submission Squad (Davey Vega, Evan Gelistico, Gary The Barn Owl & Pierre Abernathy)
1585 Shynron vs. The Great Sanada (Rey de Voladores 2014 Final)
1586 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 Final Match)


*OCT*

Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 24.08.2014
1587 Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1588 Chris Wolf vs. Hatuhinode Kamen vs. Reo Hazuki
1589 Kaori Yoneyama vs. Star Fire (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1590 DASH Chisako vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1591 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1592 Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1593 Mayu Iwatani vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)

AAA Sin Limite 07.09.2014
1594 Myzteziz (w/Argenis) vs. Perro Aguayo Jr. (w/Averno & Taya Valkyrie)

WWE NXT 02.10.2014
1595 Charlotte © vs Bayley (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1596 Baron Corbin vs Troy McClain 
1597 Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) vs Tye Dillinger & Jason 
1598 Adrian Neville (c) def. Tyson Kidd (Last Chance WWE NXT Title Match)

AAA on Televisa: 2014-05-24 
1599 Cibernético, Fénix, Psycho Clown vs Averno, Chessman, Pentagón Jr.

Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 2 07.09.2014
1600 Chris Wolf vs. Hatuhinode Kamen vs. Reo Hazuki
1601 Kairi Hojo vs. Kaori Yoneyama (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1602 Kyoko Kimura vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1603 Koguma vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1604 Io Shirai vs. Star Fire (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1605 DASH Chisako vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1606 Cheerleader Melissa vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)

NJPW Best Of the Super Junior XXI - Tag 1 30.05.2014
1607 El Desperado vs. Taichi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1608 BUSHI vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1609 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura,Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI)
1610 Alex Shelley vs. Nick Jackson (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1611 KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1612 Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #534 01.10.2014
1613 Gail Kim (c) vs. Havok (TNA Women's Knockout Title Match)

AAA Sin Limite 16.08.2014
1614 Fenix, Myzteziz & Psycho Clown vs. La Nueva Sociedad (Averno, Black Warrior & El Texano Jr.)

CHIKARA The World Is Not Enough 20.07.2014
1615 Archibald Peck vs. Ashley Remington
1616 Missile Assault Ant vs. Shynron
1617 The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard) (c) vs. The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) (CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1618 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) (Six Man Tag Team Elimination Flag Match)

OZ Academy The Blue Dragon 30.03.2014
1619 AKINO (c) vs. Sakura Hirota (OZ Academy Openweight Title Match) 
1620 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Kagetsu

AAA Sin Limite 12.07.2014
1621 Angelico, Electroshock & Fenix vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Mascara Ano 2000 Jr. & Pentagon Jr.

CHIKARA The Living Daylights 19.07.2014
1622 Eddie Kingston vs. Juan Francisco de Coronado
1623 The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)
1624 Ashley Remington vs. Chuck Taylor

AAA Sin Limite - Verano De Escandalo 2014 14.06.2014
1625 El Texano Jr. (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) (c) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Mini Clown) (AAA World Heavyweight Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #533
1626 Low Ki vs. MVP (Gold Rush Tournament Qualifying Match)
1627 Austin Aries vs. Knux (w/Crazzy Steve, Rebel & The Freak) (Gold Rush Tournament Qualifying Match)

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXI - Tag 4 03.06.2014
1628 Rocky Romero vs. Taichi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1629 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan , Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma 
1630 BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1631 El Desperado vs. Kenny Omega (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1632 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ricochet (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1633 Alex Shelley vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)

CZW Deja Vu 2014 27.09.2014
1634 Biff Busick (c) vs. Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
1635 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1115 06.10.2014
1636 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. Dolph Ziggler & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXI - Tag 7 06.06.2014
1637 Alex Shelley vs. Tiger Mask (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1638 El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1639 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma
1640 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. KUSHIDA (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1641 BUSHI vs. Ricochet (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1642 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & YOSHI-HASHI)

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXI - Tag 8 08.06.2014
1643 BUSHI, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Kenny Omega & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Don, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
1644 CHAOS (Gedo & Rocky Romero) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi
1645 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata
1646 KUSHIDA vs. Taichi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Semi Final Match)
1647 Ricochet vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Semi Final Match)
1648 CHAOS (Jado & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1649 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
1650 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
1651 KUSHIDA vs. Ricochet (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Final Match)

AAA Sin Limite - Ring & Rock StAAArs 2 26.07.2014
1652 Angelico, Australian Suicide & Fenix vs. Gran Apache, Pentagon Jr. & Super Fly

NJPW Kizuna Road 2014 - Tag 2 29.06.2014
1653 Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1654 El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Hiroshi Tanahashi
1655 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Forever Hooligans(Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero)
1656 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Yujiro Takahashi (NEVER Openweight Title Match)

AAW Point Of No Return 2014 11.04.2014
1657 Alex Shelley vs. Kyle O'Reilly

Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 5 23.09.2014
1658 Azumi , Chris Wolf & Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Maaya, Miho Wakizawa & Reo Hazuki
1659 Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1660 DASH Chisako vs. Kyoko Kimura (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1661 Takumi Iroha vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1662 Kairi Hojo vs. Star Fire (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1663 Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kaori Yoneyama (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1664 Io Shirai vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1665 Io Shirai vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #535 08.10.2014
1666 Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Full Metal Mayhem Match)

WWE NXT #118 09.10.2014
1667 Mojo Rawley vs. Tyler Breeze
1668 Hideo Itami vs. Viktor
1669 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1670 Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
1671 Sami Zayn vs. Titus O'Neil

CMLL Guerreros del Ring on 52MX: 2014-06-14
1672 ***** Casas vs Rush

CMLL on Fox Sports 06.06.2014
1673 Felino, ***** Casas & Shocker vs. La Mascara, Rush & Titan (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

CMLL on Televisa: 2011-05-28
1674 La Máscara vs Averno

CMLL Titanes del Ring: 2014-06-28 
1675 Blue Panther vs Ephesto (lightning match) 

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2014 - Tag 5 09.10.2014
1676 Dragon Kid vs. Shingo Takagi
1677 BxB Hulk vs. Masato Yoshino
1678 Akira Tozawa vs. Masaaki Mochizuki
1679 MAD BLANKEY (Cyber Kong, Kzy & Naruki Doi) (c) vs. We Are Team Veteran (CIMA, Don Fujii & Gamma) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)

CMLL on Fox Sports (Mexico): 2014-04-20 
1680 Máximo, ***** Casas, Volador Jr. vs La Sombra, Rey Escorpión, Rush

CMLL Puebla: 2014-06-22
1681 La Sombra vs Shocker

AAA on UTDN: 2014-05-29 
1682 Monsther Clown, Murder Clown, Psycho Clown vs Daga, Eterno, Steve Pain 

NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling 2014 13.10.2014
1683 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Kota Ibushi & Yuji Nagata
1684 Chase Owens (c) vs. BUSHI (NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1685 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1686 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1687 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1688 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1689 Yujiro Takahashi (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
1690 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1691 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match)
1692 AJ Styles (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

AAA Sin Limite 22.02.2014
1693 Angelico, Australian Suicide & Jack Evans vs. Chessman, Daga & Pentagon Jr.

AAA Sin Limite 07.09.2014
1694 La Nueva Sociedad (Averno & El Texano Jr.) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Psycho Clown)

AAA Sin Limite - Ring & Rock StAAArs 3 04.10.2014
1695 El Patron Alberto, La Parka & Myzteziz vs. La Nueva Sociedad (Averno, El Texano Jr. & Perro Aguayo Jr.)

TNA Bound For Glory 2014 12.10.2014
1696 Ethan Carter III vs. Ryota Hama
1697 James Storm & The Great Sanada vs. TAJIRI & The Great Muta

CMLL Super Viernes 12.09.2014
1698 Diamante Azul, La Mascara & Rush vs. Mr. Niebla, ***** Casas & Shocker (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1116 13.10.2014
1699 Dean Ambrose vs. John Cena (No Holds Barred Contract On A Pole Match)

CMLL Domingos De Coliseo 05.10.2014
1700 Diamante Azul, Rush & Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario, ***** Casas & Shocker

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 1 29.08.2014
1701 Bobby Fish vs. TJ Perkins (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1702 Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1703 Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1704 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1705 Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1706 AJ Styles vs. Brian Myers (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1707 Drew Gulak vs. Kyle O'Reilly (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1708 Men Of Low Moral Fiber (Chuck Taylor & Kenny Omega) & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

CMLL Super Viernes 20.06.2014
1709 Delta, Stuka Jr. & Titan vs. Polvora, Puma & Tiger
1710 El Barbaro Cavernario (w/***** Casas) vs. Hechicero (w/Virus) (En Busca de un Idolo 2014 Final Match)

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 30.08.2014
1711 Candice LeRae vs. Rich Swann (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1712 Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1713 Chris Sabin vs. Ricochet (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1714 Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1715 Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1716 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1717 ACH vs. Kenny Omega (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1718 Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

CMLL Super Viernes 23.05.2014
1719 Cachorro, Hechicero & Virus vs. Dragon Lee, El Barbaro Cavernario & ***** Casas (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NEW Wrestling Under The Stars 3 02.08.2014
1720 Jerry Lawler vs. Kevin Steen

Riki Pro August 14 2005
1721 Murakami & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Egan Inoue & Yuki Ishikawa

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 3 31.08.2014
1722 Candice LeRae vs. Johnny Gargano (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1723 Ricochet vs. TJ Perkins (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1724 Michael Elgin vs. Trevor Lee (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1725 Kenny Omega vs. Matt Sydal (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1726 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1727 Kyle O'Reilly vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1728 ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
1729 Johnny Gargano vs. Trevor Lee (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Semi Final Match)
1730 Kenny Omega vs. Ricochet (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Semi Final Match)
1731 Biff Busick, Bobby Fish, Cedric Alexander, Drew Gulak & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Joey Ryan, Rich Swann & Willie Mack
1732 Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet vs. Roderick Strong (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Final Three Way Match)


CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 28.01.2014
1733 Titan (c) vs. Virus (Mexican National Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AAA Rey De Reyes 2014 16.03.2014
1734 Chessman vs. Villano IV (AAA Latin America Title Match (vakant))

Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 13.04.2014 
1735 Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher

AAA Sin Limite 11.10.2014
1736 Bengala, Blue Demon Jr. & Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr., Steve Pain & Villano IV
1737 Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Averno & Chessman

WWE Monday Night RAW #1117 20.10.2014
1738 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1739 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs. The Authority (Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins) (Three On Two Handicap Street Fight)

Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive 2014 05.05.2014
1740 Stalker Ichikawa vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
1741 Flamita (c) vs. Jimmy Susumu (Open The Brave Gate Title Match)
1742 Monster Express (Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi) (c) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii & Masaaki Mochizuki) (Open The Twin Gate Title Match)
1743 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) (c) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Dragon Kid, K-ness & Super Shisa) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
1744 Ricochet (c) vs. YAMATO (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

CMLL on Fox Sports 04.10.2014
1745 Atlantis, Mascara Dorada & Valiente vs. Mr. Niebla, ***** Casas & Ultimo Guerrero

WWE NXT 23.10.2014
1746 Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1747 CJ Parker vs. Tyler Breeze
1748 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1749 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks
1750 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Titus O'Neil (WWE NXT Title Match)

AAW Epic: The 10th Anniversary Event 21.03.2014
1751 Alex Shelley vs. Silas Young

NJPW Wrestling World - Tag 1 - 12.04.2014
1752 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. KUSHIDA (NEVER Openweight Title Match) 

DDT Sweet Dreams 2014 26.01.2014
1753 Hikaru Sato & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Akito & Yukio Sakaguchi
1754 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo (KO-D Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1755 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

DDT Into The Fight 2014 23.02.2014
1756 Aja Kong, Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi (c) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1757 KUDO vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
1758 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (c) vs. Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu (KO-D Tag Team Title Match)
1759 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Masa Takanashi (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

DDT Judgement 2014 21.03.2014
1760 Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs. Aja Kong & Shigehiro Irie
1761 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (c) vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga (KO-D Tag Team Title Match)
1762 Akito vs. DJ Nira vs. Guanchulo vs. Kazuki Hirata vs. Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Soma Takao vs. Super Sasadango Machine vs. Tetsuya Endo vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (12 Man Battle Royal)
1763 HARASHIMA (c) vs. KUDO (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

DDT Max Bump 2014 29.04.2014
1764 Guanchulo & Shunma Katsumata vs. Shuten Doji (Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
1765 Sanshiro Takagi (c) vs. Shun Miyahebike (Shun Miyatake), MIJAMI (MIKAMI), China Snake Michael (Michael Nakazawa), Blue Snake Takao (Soma Takao), Hebiki Hira (Kazuki Hirata), Snake Antonio (Antonio Honda), Toru Orochi (Touru Owashi), Super Snake Snake Machine (Super Sasadango Machine) & Yasu Urano (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal)
1766 Sanshiro Takagi (c) vs. Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Belt (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match)
1767 HARASHIMA & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo
1768 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) (c) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1769 Daisuke Sasaki, Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Yoshihiko (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1770 KUDO (c) vs. Akito (KO-D Openweight Title Match)
1771 KUDO (c) vs. Yasu Urano (KO-D Openweight Title Match)
1772 Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Belt vs. Jun Akiyama Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match

DDT Shinjuku May 9th Drama 09.05.2014
1773 Michael Nakazawa vs. Minoru Suzuki
1774 Akito, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1775 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega, Kota Ibushi) & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Touru Owashi (Six Man Falls Count Anywhere Match)
1776 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Masa Takanashi (DDT Extreme Title Three Times Fall Match)
1777 KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano

DDT Friendship, Effort, Victory! 25.05.2014
1778 Akitoshi Saito vs. Danshoku Dino
1779 Masa Takanashi (c) vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Extreme Title Idol Lumerjack Match)
1780 Sanshiro Takagi, Touru Owashi & Ultraman Robin vs. Konaka, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo
1781 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1782 KUDO (c) vs. HARASHIMA (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

WWE Hell In A Cell 2014 26.10.2014
1783 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Cesaro (Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1784 Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella
1785 Goldust & Stardust (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1786 John Cena vs. Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Hell In A Cell Match)
1787 Sheamus (c) vs. The Miz (w/Damien Mizdow) (WWE United States Title Match)
1788 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. The Big Show
1789 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (w/Alicia Fox) (WWE Divas Title Match)
1790 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Hell In A Cell Match)

DDT Road To Ryogoku 2014 20.07.2014
1791 MIKAMI & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. GENTARO & Yasu Urano
1792 Akito vs. Isami Kodaka
1793 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Gota Ihashi) & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Sanshiro Takagi, Taiji Ishimori & Touru Owashi
1794 Danshoku Dino, DJ Nira, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Hoshitango, Kazuki Hirata, Michael Nakazawa & Shunma Katsumata
1795 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1796 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kenny Omega (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1118 27.10.2014
1797 Bo Dallas vs. Ryback

DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2014 ~ Maybe Summer Will Change My Life 17.08.2014
1798 Akihiro (c) vs. Ai Shimizu vs. Daisuke Sasaki vs. DJ Nira vs. FUMA vs. Gorgeous Matsuno vs. Kazuki Hirata vs. Kizaemon Saiga vs. No No Ko vs. Shiro Koshinaka vs. Tetsuya Endo vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Touru Owashi vs. YOSHIHIKO (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal)
1799 Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. LiLiCo (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match)
1800 Aja Kong, Antonio Honda & Hiroshi Fukuda vs. Ladybeard, Makoto Oishi & Saki Akai
1801 Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) (c) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1802 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Muscle Sakai (DDT Extreme Title Match)
1803 Michael Nakazawa & Minoru Suzuki vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi (Street Fight Death Match)
1804 Kota Ibushi vs. Shuji Kondo
1805 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Konosuke Takeshita
1806 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Isami Kodaka vs. Kenny Omega (KO-D Openweight Title Three Way Dance)

AAA Lucha Underground 29.08.2014
1807 Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.
1808 Sexy Star vs. Son of Havoc
1809 Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma

IMPACT Wrestling #538 29.10.2014
1810 Lashley (c) vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Kurt Angle))

K-DOJO Sea King Tournament - Part 1 14.09.2014
1811 Ryuichi Sekine vs. Saburo Inematsu (Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)
1812 Kengo Mashimo (c) vs. Kaji Tomato (STRONGEST-K Title Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)
1813 Hiro Tonai vs. TAKA Michinoku (Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)
1814 Tank Nagai vs. Yuji Hino (Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)

NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2014 - Tag 1
1815 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Captain New Japan, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
1816 BUSHI & Mascara Dorada vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1817 Fuego & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Desperado & Taichi (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1818 Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1819 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1820 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

CZW Tangled Web 7 18.10.2014
1821 Shane Strickland (c) vs. Mike Bailey (CZW Wired TV Title Match)
1822 Biff Busick (w/Sozio) (c) vs. Chris Dickinson (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
1823 Biff Busick (c) vs. Sozio (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)

*Nov*

K-DOJO Sea King Tournament - Part 2 14.09.2014
1824 Kengo Mashimo (c) vs. Saburo Inematsu STRONGEST-K Title (Sea King Tournament Semi Final Title Match)
1825 Hiro Tonai vs. Tank Nagai (Sea King Tournament Semi Final Match)
1826 Kaji Tomato & Ryuichi Sekine vs. TAKA Michinoku & Yuji Hino
1827 Kengo Mashimo (c) vs. Hiro Tonai (STRONGEST-K Title Sea King Tournament Final Strongest-K Title Match)

DDT Memories of Summer Vacation 2014 31.08.2014
1828 Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
1829 Daisuke Sasaki vs. DJ Nira
1830 Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) vs. Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1831 HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Kota Ibushi vs. Gota Ihashi, Sanshiro Takagi & Shuji Ishikawa
1832 Keisuke Ishii vs. Tetsuya Endo (KO-D Openweight Title #1 Contendership Tournament - Final Match)

DDT Osaka Bay Blues Special 2014 13.09.2014
1833 Kiai Ryuuken Ecchan, Makoto Oishi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi
1834 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
1835 MIKAMI & Shoichi Uchida vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) vs. Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) vs. Gota Ihashi & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
1836 Antonio Honda vs. Kuishinbo Kamen
1837 Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Masa Takanashi) (KO-D Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
1838 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Zeus (DDT Extreme Title Kiss Pin Match)
1839 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Michael Nakazawa & Yoshihiko
1840 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Keisuke Ishii (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2014 02.11.2014
1841 BxB Hulk (c) vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

BJW 02.01.2014
1842 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Madoka & Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi)
1843 MASADA & Masaya Takahashi vs. Mototsugu Shimizu & Saburo Inematsu (Street Fight)
1844 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Koji Kanemoto
1845 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Jun Kasai & Masashi Takeda) vs. Danny Havoc, Ryuji Ito & Yuko Miyamoto (Monster Items Death Match)
1846 Ryuichi Kawakami & Shinya Ishikawa vs. Shuji Ishikawa & Yuji Okabayashi
1847 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Heaven And Earth Death Match)

BJW 07.02.2014
1848 Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. HUB & Onryo
1849 MEN's Teioh & Shinobu vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo)
1850 Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
1851 Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shinya Ishikawa (BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match (vakant))

BJW BJW-ZET 26.02.2014
1852 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Kohei Sato

BJW Death Match King Death 04.01.2014
1853 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) (Tables Match)
1854 Danny Havoc vs. MASADA (Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match)
1855 Jaki Numazawa & Ryuji Ito vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (TLC Death Match)
1856 Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (Fluorescent Light Tubes & Nail Board Death Match)

WWE Network Special 03.11.2014
1857 Sheamus (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana) (WWE United States Title Match)

BJW 02.03.2014
1858 Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto
1859 Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shiori Asahi
1860 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Takumi Tsukamoto (Death Match)
1861 Shinobu & Shinya Ishikawa vs. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa
1862 Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs. Kankuro Hoshino & Ryuji Ito (Scaffold & Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match)

BJW Full Metal 21.03.2014
1863 Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Yuko Miyamoto (Tables Match)
1864 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) (Barbed Wire Boards Death Match)
1865 Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Kohei Sato & Ryuichi Kawakami
1866 Shinya Ishikawa (c) vs. Shiori Asahi (BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match)
1867 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Ryuji Ito (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Glass Board Death Match)

BJW 27.03.2014
1868 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Madoka
1869 Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Sekine & Takayuki Ueki
1870 Hideyoshi Kamitani & Manabu Soya vs. Ryuichi Kawakami & Shinya Ishikawa
1871 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Jun Kasai & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masato Inaba, Masaya Takahashi & Saburo Inematsu (Death Match)
1872 Ryuji Ito & Yuko Miyamoto vs. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa
1873 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Fluorescent Light Tubes Weapon Scramble Death Match)

DDT Dramatic General Election 2014 Final Voting Day - Last Hope Special 28.09.2014
1874 Gota Ihashi, Hoshitango, Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Saki Akai & Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
1875 Antonio Honda vs. Daisuke Sasaki
1876 Smile Squash (HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano) vs. DJ Nira & Super Sasadango Machine
1877 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1878 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Akito (DDT Extreme Title Nobody Knows Rules Match)
1879 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (c) vs. Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (KO-D Tag Team Title Match)

BJW Endless Survivor 2014 05.05.2014
1880 MEN's Teioh & Shinobu vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Super Tiger
1881 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) vs. Wild Network (Manabu Soya & Ryuichi Kawakami)
1882 Shinya Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match)
1883 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Yuko Miyamoto (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Fluorescent Light Tubes 300 Counter & TLC Death Match)

JPW Big Lariat Festival - Tag 4 14.05.1985
1884 Killer Khan vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW 17.07.99
1885 Toshiaki Kawada vs. Yoshihiro Takayama

BattlARTS 08.08.2010
1886 Sanchu Tsubakichi vs. Yuki Ishikawa

AJPW Excite Series 2003 - Tag 1 08.02.2003
1887 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Nobutaka Araya

AJPW Summer Action Series 2003 - Tag 6 13.07.2003
1888 Arashi vs. Nobutaka Araya

AJPW Excite Series 2003 - Tag 7 16.02.2003
1889 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Kazushi Miyamoto

AJPW Super Power Series 2003 - Tag 8 08.06.2003
1890 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Taichi Ishikari

AJPW - 18.07.1998
1891 Jun Akiyama vs Maunakea Mossman

AJPW Super Power Series 2003 - Tag 11 13.06.2003

1892 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masayuki Kono

WWE NXT #122 06.11.2014
1893 Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT #121 30.10.2014
1894 Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
1895 Marcus Louis vs. Sylvester Lefort
1896 Sami Zayn vs. Titus O'Neil

AJPW Summer Action Series 2003 - Tag 4 10.07.2003
1897 Arashi, Kaz Hayashi & Keiji Muto vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Nobutaka Araya & Toshiaki Kawada

WWE NXT #113 28.08.2014
1898 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd

DDT Special 2014 26.10.2014
1899 Cherry & Yasu Urano vs. Makoto Oishi & Saki Akai
1900 Shuten Doji (KUDO & Masa Takanashi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao)
1901 Kazuki Hirata vs. Tetsuya Endo
1902 Super Sasadango Machine vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
1903 Danshoku Dino & Konosuke Takeshita vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (Falls Count Anywhere Tag Team Match)
1904 Akito (c) vs. Antonio Honda (DDT Extreme Title Submission Match)
1905 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Isami Kodaka (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

BattlARTS 21.08.2011
1906 Kenji Takeshima vs. Yuki Ishikawa
1907 Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Yuki Ishikawa

NOAH Navigation For The Victory - Tag 4 22.03.2001
1908 Jun Izumida vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (GHC Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match)

NJPW Power Struggle 2014 08.11.2014
1909 BUSHI & Mascara Dorada vs. Fuego & Tiger Mask
1910 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
1911 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
1912 Chase Owens (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1913 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Captain New Japan & Tetsuya Naito
1914 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1915 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Taichi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1916 AJ Styles vs. Yoshitatsu
1917 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
1918 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kota Ibushi
1919 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Katsuyori Shibata (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

BJW 31.05.2014
1920 Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Takayuki Ueki & Yuichi Taniguchi
1921 Manabu Soya vs. Shinobu (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block B Match)
1922 Daisuke Sekimoto, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Atsushi Maruyama, Masato Inaba & Ryuichi Kawakami
1923 Kankuro Hoshino & Masaya Takahashi vs. Jaki Numazawa & Ryuji Ito (Fluorescent Lighttubes Sky High Death Match)
1924 Shinya Ishikawa vs. Shiori Asahi (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block A Match)
1925 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (BJW Tag Team Title Match)

BJW Death Market 21 25.05.2014
1926 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Ryuji Ito (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1120 10.11.2014
1927 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. Sheamus (WWE United States Title Match)
1928 Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry
1929 John Cena vs. Ryback (w/Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury, Kane, Mark Henry, Rusev & Seth Rollins)

Union 9th Year Anniversary 03.11.2014
1930 Mio Shirai vs. Shuji Ishikawa

BJW Hiroshima Dai Nekkyo Pro-Wrestling 15.06.2014
1931 Atsushi Maruyama vs. Shinya Ishikawa (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block A Match)
1932 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Manabu Soya (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block B Match)
1933 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto (BJW Tag Team Title Match)
1934 Ryuji Ito (c) vs. Yuko Miyamoto (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Fluorescent Light Tubes & Block & Spike Board Death Match)

BJW 30.06.2014
1935 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Manabu Soya (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block B Match)
1936 Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Ryuji Ito vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) & Kankuro Hoshino (Nail Board & Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match)
1937 Shinya Ishikawa vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block A Match)
1938 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinobu (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block B Match)

REINA Syuri Festival 30.10.2014
1939 Kana vs. Koharu Hinata
1940 Arisa Nakajima vs. Yu Kato
1941 Kyoko Kimura & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shiro Koshinaka & Syuri

AJPW Royal Road Tournament 2014 ~ Open Championship - Tag 1 15.09.2014
1942 Akebono & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Takao Omori & Yutaka Yoshie
1943 KENSO vs. Kotaro Suzuki (Royal Road Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1944 Jun Akiyama vs. Kento Miyahara (Royal Road Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1945 Go Shiozaki vs. Joe Doering (Royal Road Tournament 2014 First Round Match)

BJW Ikkitousen Strong Climb 26.07.2014
1946 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuko Miyamoto (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Semi Final Match)
1947 Manabu Soya vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Semi Final Match)
1948 Atsushi Maruyama, Shinobu & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki
1949 Hiroshi Fukuda & MEN's Teioh (c) vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) (UWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1950 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa & Masashi Takeda) & Ryuji Ito vs. Isami Kodaka, Kankuro Hoshino & Masaya Takahashi (Fluorescent Light Tubes & Weapon Carry Death Match)
1951 Kazuki Hashimoto, Masato Inaba & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani, Shinya Ishikawa & Shiori Asahi
1952 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Final Match)

AJPW Royal Road Tournament 2014 ~ Open Championship - Tag 6 28.09.2014
1953 Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara 
1954 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama (Royal Road Tournament 2014 Final Match)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Passion 2014 - Tag 3 08.04.2014
1955 Don Fujii vs. Yosuke Santa Maria
1956 Uhaa Nation vs. YAMATO

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
1957 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei (Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

CMLL on Terra: 2014-01-26 
1958 Atlantis, Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr. vs ***** Casas, Puma, Tiger 

WWE NXT #123 13.11.2014
1959 Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd
1960 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)
1961 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
1962 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn (WWE NXT Title Match)

DDT Smile Squash Box Office ~I want to see Everyone's Smiles!~ 12.11.2014
1963 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho First Round Match)
1964 HARASHIMA vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho First Round Match)
1965 Gota Ihashi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho First Round Match)
1966 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Michael Nakazawa (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho First Round Match)
1967 Akito, FUMA & Kazuki Hirata vs. Koji Iwamoto, Shunma Katsumata & Tetsuya Endo
1968 Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi vs. DJ Nira & Toru Owashi
1969 Antonio Honda vs. Masa Takanashi (Texas Tiger Cub Rope Death Match)
1970 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (Three Way Elimination Tag Team Match)
1971 HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho Semi Final Match)
1972 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho Semi Final Match)
1973 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho Final Match)
1974 Kendo Kashin vs. Yasu Urano
1975 Sanshiro Takagi & Togi Makabe vs. Smile Squash (Akito & HARASHIMA)

Lucha Underground #1.03 12.11.2014
1976 Drago vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr.

Stardom Natsuki Taiyo Retirement Match ~ High Speed Forever 01.06.2014
1977 Danshoku Dino, Kyoko Kimura, The Alpha Female & Tomoka Nakagawa vs. Act Yasukawa, Kairi Hojo, Koguma & Yoshiko (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1978 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Sayaka Obihiro (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1979 Io Shirai (c) vs. Takumi Iroha (World Of Stardom Title Match)
1980 Nanae Takahashi vs. Natsuki Taiyo

WWE Monday Night RAW #1121 17.11.2014
1981 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Luke Harper (Intercontinental Title Match)
1982 Adam Rose vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
1983 Heath Slater vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

BJW Big Summer Festival In Korakuen - Tag 3: Ryuji Ito Debut 15th Anniversary 15.08.2014
1984 Daisuke Sekimoto & MEN's Teioh vs. GENTARO & Shinobu
1985 Danny Havoc & MASADA vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Fluorescent Light Tubes Board & Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
1986 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Ryuji Ito (300 Counter Light Tubes Death Match)

BJW Daisuke Sekimoto Debut 15th Anniversary ~ Shanikusai ~ 21.08.2014
1987 Atsushi Maruyama & Koji Kanemoto vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
1988 Daisuke Sekimoto, Kohei Sato & Naomichi Marufuji vs. HARASHIMA vs. Ryuji Ito vs. Yuji Hino

NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2014 - Tag 8 03.11.2014
1989 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
1990 BUSHI & Mascara Dorada vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
1991 CHAOS (Gedo & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1992 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tetsuya Naito, Tiger Mask & Tomoaki Honma
1993 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 Final Match)
1994 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe

BJW Death Mania 31.08.2014
1995 Kazuki Hashimoto & Yusaku Obata vs. Kohei Sato & Shinobu
1996 Atsushi Maruyama vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
1997 Abdullah Kobayashi & GAINA vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
1998 Muno Taiyo (Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & The Great Sasuke) vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Ryuji Ito
1999 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takashi Sugiura
2000 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Masashi Takeda (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Glass Board & Kenzan Death Match)

PWG Untitled II 17.10.2014
2001 Biff Busick vs. Tommaso Ciampa
2002 Bobby Fish vs. Cedric Alexander
2003 Brian Cage vs. Uhaa Nation
2004 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG World Tag Team Title Match)
2005 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
2006 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong (PWG World Title Match)

AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Tag 2 29.10.2014
2007 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Hikaru Sato (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
2008 Akebono, Jun Akiyama & KENSO vs. Kento Miyahara, Suwama & Takao Omori
2009 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki (Triple Crown Title Match)

Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. - Mission In Odate 11.09.2014
2010 Mio Shirai vs. Misaki Ohata vs. Tsukasa Fujimoto
2011 Aja Kong & Dynamite Kansai vs. SAGAT & Shuji Ishikawa

DDT King of DDT 2014 29.06.2014
2012 Akito, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & Kazuki Hirata
2013 KUDO vs. Shigehiro Irie (King Of DDT 2014 Semi Final Match)
2014 Isami Kodaka vs. Kota Ibushi (King Of DDT 2014 Semi Final Match)
2015 Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi, Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Antonio Honda, MIKAMI, Sanshiro Takagi & Touru Owashi (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
2016 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kenny Omega) vs. Shuten Doji (Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Smile Squash (HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)
2017 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Super Sasadango Machine (KO-D Openweight Title Match)
2018 Isami Kodaka vs. KUDO (King Of DDT 2014 Final Match)

WWE NXT #124 23.10.2014
2019 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (w/Sasha Banks)
2020 Kalistrito & Sin Carito vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
2021 Baron Corbin vs. Elias Sampson
2022 Bull Dempsey vs. Steve Cutler
2023 CJ Parker vs. Tyson Kidd
2024 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. Mechanics (Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson)

WWE Survivor Series 2014 23.11.2014
2025 Goldust & Stardust (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match)
2026 Alicia Fox, Emma, Naomi & Natalya vs. Cameron, Layla, Paige & Summer Rae (Survivor Series Eight Men Tag Team Elimination Match)
2027 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose
2028 Adam Rose & The Bunny vs. Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
2029 AJ Lee (c) vs. Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (WWE Divas Title Match)
2030 Team Authority (Kane, Luke Harper, Mark Henry, Rusev & Seth Rollins) (w/James Gibson, Joseph Mercury, Lana, Stephanie McMahon & Triple H) vs. Team Cena (Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan, John Cena, Ryback & The Big Show) (Survivor Series Ten Men Tag Team Elimination Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1122 24.11.2014
2031 Mark Henry vs. Ryback

NOAH Global League 2014 - Tag 12 08.11.2014
2032 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)
2033 Satoshi Kojima vs. Takeshi Morishima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)
2034 Maybach Taniguchi vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2014 Block B Match)
2035 Cho Kibou-Gun (Hajime Ohara & Kenou), Hitoshi Kumano & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya vs. Crazy Dynasty (Pesadilla & Super Crazy), Yoshinari Ogawa & Zack Sabre Jr.
2036 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2014 Final Match)

NOAH Global League 2014 - Tag 2 21.10.2014
2037 Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Satoshi Kojima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)
2038 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takeshi Morishima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)

NOAH Global League 2014 - Tag 10 04.11.2014
2039 Daisuke Harada (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
2040 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Satoshi Kojima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)

Stardom Queen Tradition 03.11.2014
2041 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Io Shirai & Yoshiko (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)

BATTLE ARTS 4: PUSH 15.11.2014
2042 Yuki Ishikawa vs Sansyu 

CMLL 02.09.2014
2043 Virus vs Dragon Lee

CMLL on Terra: 2014-04-18 
2044 Cachorro vs Cavernario

CMLL on CadenaTres: 2014-06-28 
2045 Gallo © vs Arkángel de la Muerte [FULL HEAVY] 

AJPW Okinawa Impact 2014 Vol. 1 23.02.2014
2046 Akebono (c) vs. Go Shiozaki (Triple Crown Title Match)

CMLL on Terra: 2014-04-29 
2047 Dragon Lee vs Cavernario

AJPW Summer Action Series II 2003 - Tag 13 06.09.2003
2048 The Gladiator vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Triple Crown Tournament Semi Final Match)
2049 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinjiro Otani (Triple Crown Tournament Semi Final Match)
2050 Shinjiro Otani vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Triple Crown Tournament Final / Triple Crown Title Match (vakant))

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 1 22.11.2014
2051 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata (World Tag League 2014 Block B Match)
2052 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito (World Tag League 2014 Block A Match)
2053 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Kota Ibushi

WWNLive In China - Day 4 16.11.2014
2054 Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher
2055 Ivelisse (c) vs. Mia Yim (SHINE Title Match)
2056 Ricochet (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 2 23.11.2014
2057 Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata (World Tag League 2014 Block B Match)
2058 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (World Tag League 2014 Block B Match)
2059 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (World Tag League 2014 Block A Match)

Dradition Pro-Wrestling 19.11.2014
2060 LEONA vs. Daisuke Sekimoto 
2061 Takashi Sugiura vs. Alexander Otsuka 
2062 Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Naomichi Marufuji

AJPW 40th Anniversary Year Summer Impact 2012 - Tag 9 26.08.2012
2063 Jun Akiyama (c) vs. Masakatsu Funaki (Triple Crown Title Match)

AJW St. Battle Final 1993 06.12.1993
2064 Leo Kitamura & Otaku Hozumi vs. Chikako Shiratori & Tomoko Watanabe
2065 Little Frankie vs. Mr. Buddha Man
2066 Chaparita Asari (c) vs. Candy Okutsu (AJW Junior Title Match)
2067 Kaoru Ito & Sakie Hasegawa vs. Miki Handa & Yasha Kurenai (Japanese Tag Team Title Match (vakant))
2068 Combat Toyoda vs. Minami Suzuka
2069 Cutie Suzuki, Hikari Fukuoka & Plum Mariko vs. Las Cachorras Orientales (Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda) & Bull Nakano
2070 Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori


----------



## GREEK FREAK

2014 Match List


Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14[/b
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
April 20th 
Hog Wild 96
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
Nitro – 9/16/96
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
Impact – 4/24/14
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
April 27th 
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
TNA Sacrifice 14
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
Raw – 9/22/97 
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
Smackdown – 4/27/00
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman *


*


Spoiler:  May



May
Impact – 5/1/14
628. Gunner vs. Mr. Anderson
629. Gunner vs. Bobby Roode
630. Willow vs. James Storm
631. The BroMans vs. The Wolves and Sanada
632. Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
NXT – 5/1/14
633. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch 
634. Natalya vs. Layla
May 3rd 
635. Big Show vs. Floyd “Money” Mayweather – Wrestlemania XXIV
May 4th
636. The Shield vs. Ryback and Team Hell No – TLC Match – TLC 2012
637. Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H – Steel Cage Match – Extreme Rules 2013
Extreme Rules 2014
638. Hornswoggle vs. El Torito – WeeLC Match 
639. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
640. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods
641. Big E vs. Bad News Barrett - Intercontinental Championship
642. The Shield vs. Evolution 
643. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - Steel Cage Match
644. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - Diva’s Championship
645. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Extreme Rules Match 
May 5th
Raw – 5/5/2014
646. United States Championship 20 Man Battle Royal
647. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
648. Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback
649. Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
650. Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio
651. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E - Intercontinental Championship
May 6th
Main Event 
652. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
653. Natalya, Naomi, and Cameron vs. Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, and Aksana 
654. Goldust vs. Curtis Axel
Halloween Havoc 96
655. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho 
656. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson
May 7th
Smackdown – 2/1/01
657. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz (WWF Tag Team Champinship – Tables Match)
658. Ivory vs. Lita vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship Match)
659. Edge and Christian vs. APA
660. Chris Jericho vs. Tazz
661. Big Show vs. Billy Gunn 
662. Undertaker and Kane vs. Haku and Rikishi (First Blood Match)
663. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship Match)
664. Triple H vs. John Morrison (Smackdown – Tables Match)
May 12th 
Raw – 5/12/14
665. John Cena and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
666. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
667. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
668. Sheamus vs. Ryback
669. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
670. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes
671. Batista vs. Roman Reigns 
May 13th 
Main Event – 5/13/14
672. Alicia Fox vs. Emma 
673. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
May 14th 
Raw – 4/8/13
674. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton
675. Fandango vs. Kofi Kingston 
676. Rhodes Scholars and Bella Twins vs. Tons of Funk and Funkadactyls 
677. John Cena vs. Mark Henry
678. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger (Raw - 5/12/14)
May 15th 
Impact - 5/15/14
679. Willow vs. Magnus and Bram
680. Crazy Steve vs. Kazarian 
681. Mr. Anderson vs. James Storm
682. DJ Z vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (X Division Championship)
683. Eric Young vs. MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
May 16th 
Smackdown – 5/16/14
684. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
685. El Torito vs. Heath Slater 
686. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (Special Guest Ref: Eva Marie)
687. Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista 
688. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
689. Cesaro vs. R-Truth 
690. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
Summerslam 2002
691. Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio 
692. Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho 
May 19th
Raw – 5/19/14
693. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
694. Big E vs. Ryback (Beat the Clock Challenge)
695. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
696. Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio (Beat the Clock Challenge)
697. Seth Rollins vs. Batista 
698. Alicia Fox vs. Paige
699. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat the Clock Challenge)
700. John Cena vs. Luke Harper
May 20th 
Unforgiven 2006
701. Johnny Nitro vs. Jeff Hardy (Intercontinental Championship)
702. Umaga vs. Kane
703. The Spirit Squad vs. The Highlanders (World Tag Team Championship)
704. Triple H and Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon, and Big Show (2 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match)
705. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship)
706. Randy Orton vs. Carlito 
707. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship TLC Match)
The Great American Bash 2004
708. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Rene Dupree vs. Booker T (United States Championship)
709. Charlie Haas vs. Luther Reigns 
710. Torrie Wilson vs. Sable
Raw – 10/20/01[/i]
711. Molly Holly, Lita, Jacqueline vs. Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, and Ivory
712. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sara
May 26th
Raw 5-26-14
713. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
714. Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae 
715. El Torito vs. Drew McIntyre 
716, Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
717. Randy Orton and Batista vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust
718. Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
719. Alicia Fox vs. Emma
720. Adam Rose vs. Davy Crockett (Damien Sandow)
721. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio
May 27th 
Main Event – 5/27/14
722. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel
723. R-Truth vs. D-Sizzle (Damien Sandow)
724. Brie Bella vs. Natalya 
725. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Harper and Rowan)
Smackdown – 12/13/01
726. Kurt Angle and William Regal vs. Rikishi and Edge
727. Taijiri vs.Crash (Cruiserweight Championship)
728. Jeff Hardy vs. Test
729. The Dudley Boyz and Christian vs. Scotty 2 Hotty, Albert, and Tazz
730. Matt Hardy vs. Bradshaw 
731. Chris Jericho and The Undertaker vs. The Rock and Rob Van Dam
ECW TV
732. Eddy Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko (ECW Television Championship)
May 28th
Raw – 1/9/06
733. Trish Stratus vs. Ashley (Women’s Championship)
734. Rob Conway vs. Chavo Guerrero 
735. Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels vs. Carlito and Chris Masters
May 31st
736. The Mexicools vs. bWo (Great American Bash 2005)





Spoiler:  June



June 1st
NXT Takeover
737. Adam Rose vs. Camacho 
738. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and El Local (NXT Tag Team Championship)
739. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship #1 Contenders Match)
740. Charlotte vs. Natalya (NXT Women’s Champion) 
741. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
Payback 2014
742. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (Mask vs. Hair)
743. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
744. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel 
745. Rusev vs. Big E
746. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
747. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
748. John Cena vs. Brya Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
749. The Shield vs. Evolution (No Holds Barred Elimination Match)
June 2nd 
Raw 6/2/14
750. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro and Bad News Barrett
751. Kofi Kingston vs. Bo Dallas
752. John Cena vs. Kane
753. Los Matadores vs. 3MB
754. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
755. Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger 
756. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
757. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Money in the Bank Qualifying match)
758. Rybaxel vs. Goldust and Sin Cara 
June 12th
NXT – 6/12/14 
759. Paige, Emma, and Bayley vs. The BFF’s (Charlotte, Summer Rae, Sasha Banks)
760. Colin Cassidy vs. Sylvester Lefort 
761. Sami Zayn vs. Mr. NXT 
762. Adrian Nevielle vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
June 16th
Raw – 6/16/14
763. Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler 
764. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett 
765. Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus 
766. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
767. Adam Rose and Summer Rae vs. Fandango and Layla 
768. WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Battle Royal 
769. Cameron vs. Paige 
770. Goldust and StarDust vs. Rybaxel 
771. John Cena vs. Kane (Stretcher Match)
June 18th
Raw – 9/27/99
772. Big Show vs. Chris Jericho
773. D’Lo Brown vs. Steve Blackman (European Championship)
774. New Age Outlaws vs. X-Pac and Kane 
775. Ivory vs. Mae Young and Fabulous Moolah (Handicap Evening Gown Match)
776. Jeff Jarrett and Tom Prichard vs. Chyna and Debra
777. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship)

778. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship – Bash at the Beach 94)

Smackdown – 7/27/00
779. Hardy Boyz vs. Lo Down
780. Grand Masta Sexay vs. Taz
June 19th
Impact – 6/19/14
781. Eric Young vs. Kenny King (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
782. The Wolves vs. Austin Aries and Samoa Joe vs. Willow and Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
783. The Wolves vs. Magnus and Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
784. Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
June 22nd
785. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Edge vs. Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 21)
786. Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Ric Flair (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 22)
787. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 23)
788. John Morrison vs. Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Chris Jericho (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXIV)
June 23rd
Raw – 6/23/14
789. Jimmy Uso vs. Luke Harper
790. Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan 
791. Naomi vs. Alicia Fox
792. Bo Dallas vs. Titus O’Neil 
793. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
794. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
795. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger
796. Big E vs. Damien Sandow 
797. John Cena, Sheamus, and Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, and Randy Orton

798. CM Punk vs. Mark Henry vs. MVP vs. Finlay vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Christian vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXV)
799. Kofi Kingston vs. MVP vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Matt Hardy vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Christian (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 26)
June 24th
800. Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010) 
801. Randy Orton vs. The Miz vs. Mark Henry vs. Ted DiBiase vs. John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Edge(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010)
June 25th
Money in the Bank 2011
802. Sin Cara vs. Wade Barrett vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Sheamus vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match) 
803. Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly (Divas Championship) 
804. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. R-Truth vs. Alex Riley vs. The Miz vs. Rey Mysterio(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
805. Randy Orton vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship) 
806. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship)

June 26th
NXT – 6/26/14
807. Xavier Woods vs. Bull Dempsey 
808. Summer Rae vs. Becky Lynch 
809. Collin Cassidy vs. Sawyer Fulton 
810. Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam
Impact – 6/26/14
811. Taryn Terrell and Gail Kim vs. The Beautiful People
812. Sanada vs. DJ Z vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve
June 27th
813. Dolph Ziggler vs. Santino Marella vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Sin Cara vs. Tensai vs. Christian (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
814. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Big Show vs. John Cena (WWE Championship Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
June 29th 
815. Fandango vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Jack Swagger vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
816. Rob Van Dam vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. CM Punk (All Star Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
Money in the Bank 2014
817. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
818. Paige vs. Naomi (Divas Championship)
819. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
820. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
821. Rybaxel vs. Star Dust and Goldust
822. Rusev vs. Big E 
823. Summer Rae vs. Layla (Special Referee: Fandango)
824. Sheamus vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Cesaro vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match)
June 30th
Raw 6/30/14
825. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam 
826. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
827. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi and Cameron 
828. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston 
829. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow 
830. Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler 
831. Rybaxel vs. Stardust and Goldust 
832. Paige vs. AJ Lee (Diva’s Championship)
833. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton





Spoiler:  July



July 1st
Main Event – 7/1/14
834. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods 
835. Nikki Bella and Alicia Fox vs. Naomi and Cameron 
836. Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam, Big E vs. Cesaro, Ryback, Curtis Axel 
July 7th
Raw – 7/7/14
837. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos 
838. Rusev vs. Rob Van Dam
839. Randy Orton vs. Dean Ambrose 
840. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
841. Sheamus vs. Damien Sandow 
842. The Miz vs. Chris Jericho 
843. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Naomi and Cameron 
844. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston
845. Bo Dallas vs. El Torito 
846. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins 

847. The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy (Undisputed Championship – Ladder Match – Raw 7/1/02)
848. Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero (No Disqualification – Smackdown 9/26/02)
July 8th
Main Event – 7/8/14
849. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (United States Championship – Last Man Standing Match) 
850. Nikki Bella vs. Eva Marie, Summer Rae, Naomi, Natalya, and Rosa Mendes 
851. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – Judgment Day 09)
July 9th
Halloween Havoc 96
852. Steve McMichael and Chris Benoit vs. The Faces of Fear
853. Harlem Heat vs. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash (WCW Tag Team Championships)
854. Hulk Hogan vs. Macho Man (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

855. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Summerslam 2005)
856. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Steel Cage Match - Unforgiven 2005)

July 10th
857. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE Championship – Extreme Rules Match – One Night Stand 2006)
July 14th
Raw – 7/14/14
858. Sheamus vs. The Miz
859. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
860. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
861. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Cameron 
862. Cesaro vs. Big E
863. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
864. Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
865. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins, Randy Orton, and Kane

866. Ric Flair vs. Sting (Nitro – 9/5/95)
867. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (Nitro)
868. Hulk Hogan vs. Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Nitro – 7/6/98)
July 16th
Raw – 7/1/02
869. Rob Van Dam vs. William Regal 
870. Bubba and Spike Dudley vs. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit 
871. Booker T vs. Big Show
July 20th
Battleground 2013 
872. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins (WWE Tag Team Championship)
873. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
Battleground 2014
874. Adam Rose vs. Fandango
875. Naomi vs. Cameron
876. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
877. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
878. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
879. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
880. Intercontinental Championship Battle Royal 
881. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
July 21st
Raw – 7/21/14
882. Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton
883. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox, Eva Marie, Cameron, Rosa Mendes 
884. Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow 
885. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler
886. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Emma and Natalya 
887. Fandango vs. Zack Ryder
888. RybAxel vs. Big E and Kofi Kingston
889. Rusev vs. The Great Khali 
890. Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro 
July 27th 
Summer Slam 2013
891. Kane vs. Bray Wyatt (Ring of Fire Match)
892. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow 
893. Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship Match)
894. Brie Bella vs. Natalya
895. Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification) 
896. Dolph Ziggler and Kaitlyn vs. Big E Langston and AJ Lee
897. John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Championship – Special Guest Ref: Triple H) 
World War 3 96
898. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon (J Crown Championship)
899. Nick Patrick vs. Chris Jericho (One Arm Tied Behind My Back Match)
900. Giant vs. Jeff Jarrett 
July 28th
Raw – 7/28/14
901. John Cena vs. Cesaro
902. The Miz, Curtis Axel, Ryback vs. Dolph Ziggler and The Usos
903. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
904. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
905. Fandango vs. Diego 
906. Natalya and Naomi vs. Cameron and Alicia Fox
907. Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins 
July 29th
Main Event – 7/29/14
908. The Usos vs. RybAxel
909. Slater and The Gator vs. Zack Ryder and Tyson Kidd
910. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
July 30th 
NXT – 7/24/14
911. Kalisto and Sin Cara vs. The Vaudevillains
912. Adrain Neville vs. Rusev 
Raw – 8/11/97
913. The Road Warriors vs. The Godwins 
914. Scott Putski vs. Tony Williams
915. Flash Funk vs. Brian Pillman
916. Owen Hart & Davey Boy Smith vs. The Patriot & Ken Shamrock
917. Faarooq vs. Chainz
918. Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind
Smackdown – 9/11/03
919. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. Tajiri and Nunzio
920. Shaniqua vs. Dawn Marie
921. Chris Benoit vs. Rhyno
922. Eddie Guerrero vs. John Cena (Latino Heat Parking Lot Brawl)
923. APA vs. Matt Hardy and Shannon Moore





Spoiler:  August



August 1st 
Smackdown – 8/1/14
924. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
925. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
926. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes 
927. Kane and Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose 
928. Diego vs. Fandango
August 3rd 
World War 3 96
929. The Amazing French Canadians vs. Harlem Heat
930. Dean Malenko vs. Pyschosis (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
931. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash vs. Nasty Boys vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
932. World War 3 60 Man Battle Royal 
August 4th
Raw – 8/4/14
933. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (Last Man Standing Match)
934. Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry 
935. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
936. Rusev vs. Sin Cara
937. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro
938. RybAxel vs. Stardust and Cody Rhodes
939. Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper
940. Diego vs. Fandango 
941. Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
942. Seth Rollins vs. Heath Slater
August 5th
Main Event – 8/5/14
943. Slater Gator vs. Stardust and Goldust 
944. Summer Rae vs. AJ Lee
945. Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio
August 7th
Impact – 8/7/14
946. Abyss vs. Bram (Monsters Ball Match)
August 11th 
Raw – 8/11/14
947. Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel 
948. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
949. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
950. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie 
951. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
952. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
August 12th 
Main Event – 8/12/14
953. Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston
954. The Usos vs. RybAxel vs. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam (WWE Tag Team Championship)
August 13th
955. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Elimination Chamber 2014)
956. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (Wrestlemania XXX)
957. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Main Event 4/8/14)
958. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Raw 3/3/14)
August 16th 
Summer Slam 2006
959. Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero
960. Big Show vs. Sabu (ECW Championship – Extreme Rules)
961. Randy Orton vs. Hulk Hogan
962. Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley (I Quit Match)
963. King Booker vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship)
964. DX vs. Vince McMahon and Shane McMahon
965. Edge vs. John Cena (WWE Championship)

966. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (Final Battle 2010)
967. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards (ROH World Championship - Death Before Dishonor VIII) 
August 17th 
Summer Slam 2014
968. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro 
969. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
970. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Divas Championship)
971. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
972. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
973. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
974. Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella 
975. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
976. John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
August 18th
Raw – 8/18/14
977. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. Big Show and Mark Henry
978. Natalya vs. Paige 
979. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Championship)
980. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
981. Roman Reigns, Rob Van Dam, Sheamus vs. Randy Orton and RybAxel
982. The Usos vs. Stardust and Goldust
983. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere)
August 19th
Main Event – 8/19/14
984. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
985. Nikki Bella vs. Emma
986. Los Matadores vs. SlaterGator
987. Big Show vs. Erick Rowan

988. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Steel Cage Match – Raw 1/7/08)
989. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Tables Match – Lockdown 2005)
990. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Falls Count Anywhere – One Night Stand 2008)
August 25th 
Raw – 8/25/14
991. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
992. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Number 1 Contender Intercontinental Championship)
993. Paige vs. Natalya 
994. The Usos vs. Goldust and StarDust
995. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Mizdow 
996. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins and Kane 
997. Los Matadores vs. Slater Gator
998. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
999. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt
1000. John Cena, Big Show, Mark Henry vs. The Wyatt Family 
August 26th
Main Event – 8/26/14
1001. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins 
1002. Adam Rose vs. Curtis Axel 
1003. Goldust and Stardust vs. Los Matadores
August 27th 
Starrcade 1996 
1004. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko (J-Crow and WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1005. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa (WCW Women’s Championship) 
1006. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. 
August 28th 
1007. Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy (WWE Championship – No Mercy 2008)
Starrcade 1996 
1008. Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett 
1009. The Outsiders vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
1010. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW US Heavyweight Championship)
1011. Lex Luger vs. Giant
1012. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper 
August 31st 
Souled Out 1997 
1013. Chris Jericho vs. Masahiro Chono 
1014. Hugh Morris vs. Big Bubba (Mexican Death Match)





Spoiler:  September



September 1st 
WCW Nitro – 9/4/95
1015. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman 
1016. Ric Flair vs. Sting 
1017. Hulk Hogan vs. Big Bubba (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
WCW Nitro – 9/10/95 
1018. Sabu vs. Alex Wright 
1019. Sting vs. V.K. Wallstreet (WCW US Heavyweight Championship)
1020. Scott Norton vs. Randy Savage 
1021. Hulk Hogan vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
WCW Nitro – 9/18/95
1022. The American Males vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
1023. Paul Orndorff vs. Johnny B. Badd 
Raw – 9/1/14
1024. Sheamus and Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz and Cesaro 
1025. Summer Rae, Naomi, and Layla vs. Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, Cameron 
1026. Big Show and Mark Henry vs. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan
1027. Jack Swagger vs. Curtis Axel 
1028. Adam Rose vs. Titus O’Neil 
1029. Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
1030. Goldust vs. Jimmy Uso
1031. John Cena, Chris Jericho, and Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, and Kane
WCW Nitro – 9/18/95
1032. Ric Flair vs. Brian Pillman
September 2nd 
Main Event – 9/2/14
1033. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Sandow 
1034. Natalya and Rosa Mendes vs. Summer Rae and Layla
1035. Gold and Stardust vs. Los Matadores 
September 3rd 
WCW Nitro – 9/25/95
1036. Alex Wright vs. Disco Inferno 
1037. Kurasawa vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman 
1038. The Taskmaster vs. Randy Savage 
1039. Lex Luger vs. Meng 
Raw – 2/20/95
1040. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Gary Sabaugh
1041. Adam Bomb vs. Rip Rogers 
1042. Jacob and Eli Blu vs. Leroy Howard and Mark Star
1043. Diesel vs. Jeff Jarett (WWF Championship) 
September 7th
1044. Paige vs. Emma (NXT Women’s Championship)
September 8th 
Raw – 9/8/14
1045. Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match)
1046. Paige and AJ Lee vs. Natalya and Rosa Mendes 
1047. Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus 
1048. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd and Tyler Breeze 
1049. Gold and Stardust vs. Los Matadores
1050. Titus O’Neil vs. Adam Rose 
1051. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton

September 9th 
Main Event – 9/9/14
1052. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger 
1053. Cesaro vs. Zack Ryder 
1054. Adam Rose vs. Titus O’Neil 
1055. The Ascension vs. Los Matadores 

1056. Chris Jericho vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship/Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold – Cyber Sunday 2008)
1057. The Rock and Stone Cold vs. Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall, and Kevin Nash
September 11th 
NXT Takeover: Fatal Four Way
1058. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and Sin Cara (NXT Tag Team Championship)
1059. CJ Parker vs. Baron Corbin 
1060. Sylvester LeFort vs. Enzo Amore
1061. Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1062. Charlotte vs. Baley (NXT Women’s Championship) 
1063. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship) 
September 15th 
Raw – 9/15/14
1064. Kane vs. Chris Jericho 
1065. Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1066. AJ Lee and Brie Bella vs. Paige and Nikki Bella 
1067. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt 
1068. Sheamus and The Usos vs. Cesaro, Goldust, Stardust 
1069. Naomi vs. Cameron 
1070. Dolph Ziggler and R-Ziggler vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow 
1071. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
September 17th 
Nitro – 10/2/95
1072. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage 
1073. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko 
1074. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson 

1075. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana
ROH Field of Honor
1076. Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal (Steel Cage Match)
September 18th 
NXT – 9/18/14
1077. Charlotte vs. Emma 
1078. Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel 
1079. Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker 
1080. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd and Titus O’Neil
September 21st 
Night of Champions 2014
1081. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1082. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
1083. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
1084. Rusev vs. Mark Henry 
1085. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho 
1086. Paige vs. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Divas Championship)
1087. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
September 22nd 
Raw – 9/22/14
1088. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Champion)
1089. Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1090. Natalya vs. Summer Rae 
1091. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane
1092. Sheamus and The Usos vs. Cesaro, Gold and Stardust
1093. Rusev vs. Mark Henry 
1094. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Slator Gator 
1095. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella 
1096. John Cena vs. Randy Orton
September 23rd 
Main Event – 9/23/14
1097. Paige vs. Naomi 
1098. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
Nitro – 10/9/95
1099. Sting vs. The Shark (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
1100. Sabu vs. Mr. J.L.
1101. Big Bubba vs. Road Warrior Hawk 
1102. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson (Cage Match)
September 25th
NXT – 9/25/14
1103. Mojo Ralwey vs. Bull Dempsey 
1104. Tyler Breeze vs. Justin Gabriel 
1105. Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss
1106. Enzo Amore vs. Marcus Louis
1107. Lucha Dragons vs. The Ascension (NXT Tag Team Championship)
September 26th 
Smackdown – 9/26/14]
1108. Intercontinental Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal
1109. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1110. Natalya and Rosa Mendes vs. Summer Rae and Layla 
1111. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro (Intercontinental Championship)
1112. Rusev vs. Big Show

1113. Sting vs. Dutch Mantell (Main Event – 9/2/90)
September 28th 
1114. Big Show and Kane vs. CM Punk and Mason Ryan (Over the Limit 2012 – WWE Tag Team Champioship)
1115. The Blade Runners vs. Bret Wayne Sawyer and Sean O’Reilly (UWF Power Pro Wresting – April 86)
1116. Sting and Rick Steiner vs. Mike Rotundo and Ron Simmons (NWA Southern Pro Wresting – 5/19/87)
1117. Sting vs. Ric Flair (NWA Pro Wrestling 1/2/88 – NWA World Heavyweight Championship) 
1118. Sting vs. Stan Lane (Main Event 10/2/88)
 Royal Rumble 2008
1119. Ric Flair vs. MVP
1120. Chris Jericho vs. JBL
1121. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
1122. Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy (WWE Championship)
1123. Royal Rumble 2008
September 29nd 
Raw – 9/29/14
1124. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz vs. Cesaro (WWE Championship)
1125. Layla vs. Rosa Medes 
1126. Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas
1127. Brie Bella vs. Cameron and Eva Marie
1128. Slator Gator vs. Los Matadores 
1129. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1130. Sheamus vs. Damien Mizdow 
1131. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton and Kane
September 30th 
Main Event – 9/30/14
1132. Sami Zayn vs. Xavier Woods (Dark Match)
1133. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
1134. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae and Layla
1135. Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston
1136. Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry
1137. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze (Dark Match)
Smackdown – 10/3/14
1138. Dolph Ziggler and Sheamus vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow
1139. Paige vs. Naomi
1140. The Usos vs. Slator Gator
1141. Cesaro vs. R-Truth
1142. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton and Kane





Spoiler:  October



October 1st 
Nitro – 10/16/95
1143. Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero
1144. Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs. Meng 
1145. Ric Flair and Sting vs. Arn Anderson and Brian Pillman 

1146. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match – Extreme Rules 2014 Kick Off Show)
October 2nd
NXT – 10/2/14
1147. Charlotte vs. Bayley (NXT Women’s Championship)
1148. Hideo Itami vs. Viktor 
1149. Baron Corbin vs. Troy McClain 
1150. The Vaudevillians vs.Tye Dillinger and Jason Jordan
1151. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship) 

1152. The Shield vs. Evolution (Extreme Rules 2014)
1153. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws (Wrestlemania XXX)
October 6th 
Raw – 10/6/14
1154. Dolph Ziggler and The Uso’s vs. Cesaro, Gold and Stardust
1155. Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry 
1156. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae 
1157. Jack Swagger vs. Tyson Kidd 
1158. El Torito vs. Mini-Gator 
1159. Paige and Alicia Fox vs. AJ Lee and Emma
1160. The Miz vs. Sheamus
1161. John Cean vs. Randy Orton, Kane, and Seth Rollins
October 7th 
1162. Sting vs. Butch Reed (Main Event - March 26, 1989)
1163. Sting vs. Mike Rotundo (NWA World TV Championship – 4/1/89)
1164. Sting vs. Ron Simmons (WCW Power Hour - August 18, 1989)

Main Event – 10/7/14
1165. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bo Dallas (Intercontinental Championship)
1166. Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella, Summer Rae, Layla, and Cameron 
1167. Jey Uso vs. Stardust 

Smackdown – 8/26/99
1168. Jeff Jarrett vs. Billy Gunn
1169. X-Pac and Kane vs. APA vs. Big Show and Undertaker (WWF Tag Team Championship)
1170. Big Boss Man vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Champion)
1171. Chris Jericho vs. Road Dogg
October 9th 
1172. John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. CM Punk vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Championship - Hell in a Cell Match – Raw dark match – 9/26/11)
1173. CM Punk vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship – Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2009)
1174. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (WWE Championship – Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2009)
NXT – 10/9/14
1175. Tyler Breeze vs. Mojo Rawley 
1176. Hideo Itami vs. Viktor 
1177. The Vaudevillians vs. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady 
1178. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks 
1179. Sami Zayn vs. Titus O’Neil 
1180. DX vs. Legacy (Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2009)
1181. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus (WWE Championship – Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2010)
October 10th 
Smackdown – 10/10/14
1182. Kane vs. Adam Rose
1183. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1184. Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston
1185. Rusev vs. Dolph Ziggler
1186. Sheamus, The Usos, Jack Swagger, Los Matadores, El Torito, and Mark Henry vs. Gold, and Stardust, Slater Gator, Gator, Bo Dallas, Cesaro, and Damien Mizdow
October 13th 
Raw – 10/13/14
1187. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust 
1188. AJ Lee and Layla vs. Paige and Alicia Fox
1189. Randy Orton vs. Dolph Ziggler 
1190. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger 
1191. Rusev vs. Big Show 
1192. Sheamus vs. The Miz
1193. Natalya, Naomi, and Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella, Summer Rae, and Cameron 
1194. John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose (No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match)
October 14th 
Main Event – 10/14/14
1195. Tyson Kidd vs. R-Truth
1196. Cesaro vs. Justin Gabriel 
1197. Rusev vs. Big E
October 15th
1198. The Undertaker vs. Kane (World Heavyweight Championship - Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2010)
Hell in a Cell 2011[/i
1199. Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton (World Heavyweight Championship – Hell in a Cell Match)
October 16th 
NXT – 10/16/14
1120. Baron Corbin vs. Elijah Samson
1121. Lucha Dragons vs. Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake 
1121. Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch 
1122. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady vs. The Legionnaires 
October 19th 
1123. Sting vs. Stunning Steve Austin (WCW Pro Wrestling - January 8, 1994)
1124. Sting vs. Ric Flair (WCW Nitro - November 6, 1995)
1125. Sting vs. Arn Anderson (WCW Nitro - July 8, 1996)
1126. Sting & “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. The Nasty Boys (WCW Saturday Night - July 27, 1996)
1127. Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2011)
1128. CM Punk vs. Ryback (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2012)
October 20th 
Raw – 10/20/14
1129. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Miz, Gold and Stardust
1130. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1131. Rusev vs. Big E
1132. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae
1133. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro 
1134. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, and Kane (Handicap Street Fight)
October 22nd 
1135. Bo Dallas vs. Big E - (Main Event 10/21/14)
1136. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger - (Main Event 10/21/14)
1137. CM Punk vs. Ryback and Paul Heyman (Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2013)
1138. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Hell in a Cell 2013)
1139. Kane vs. Mankind (Hell in a Cell Match – Raw is War 8/24/98)
1140. Stone Cold and The Undertaker vs. Kane and Mankind (Hell in a Cell Match – Raw 6/17/98)
October 23rd 
NXT – 10/23/14
1141. The Ascension vs. Tye Dillinger and Jason Jordan 
1142. CJ Parker vs. Tyler Breeze 
1143. The Vaudevillians vs. Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake 
1144. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks 
1145. Adrian Neville vs. Titus O’Neil (NXT Championship)

1146. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – No Mercy 2002)
October 26th 
1147. DX vs. Big Show and The McMahons (Hell in a Cell Match – Unforgiven 2006)
Hell in a Cell 2014
1148. Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas
1149. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro (2 out of 3 Falls Intercontinental Championship)
1150. Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella 
1151. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1152. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Hell in a Cell #1 Contenders Match)
1153. Sheamus vs. The Miz (WWE United States Championship)
1154. Rusev vs. Big Show 
1155. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Divas Championship)
1156. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Hell in a Cell Match)
October 27th 
Raw – 10/27/14
1157. Gold and Stardust vs. Big Show and Mark Henry (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1158. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1159. The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs. The Usos
1160. Bo Dallas vs. Ryback
1161. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane
1162. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena
October 28th 
Main Event – 10/28/14
1163. The Usos vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow 
1164. Paige vs. Natalya 
1165. Sheamus vs. Bo Dallas
October 30th 
NXT – 10/30/14
1166. Emma vs. Carmella 
1167. Bull Dempsey vs. Justin Gabriel
1168. Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs 






Spoiler:  November



November 3rd 
Raw – 11/3/14
1169. Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro 
1170. Jimmy Uso vs. The Miz
1171. Sheamus vs. Tyson Kidd
1172. Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins (Intercontinental Championship)
1173. Ryback vs. Titus O’Neil 
1174. Big Show vs. Mark Henry
1175. Nikki Bella vs. Emma 
1176. Rusev vs. Zack Ryder 
1177. Stardust vs. Diego
1178. Rusev vs. Sheamus (United States Championship)
November 4th 
Main Event – 11/4/14
1179. Stardust vs. Jey Uso
1180. Curtis Axel vs. Justin Gabriel
1181. Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd
1182. Bray Wyatt vs. Sin Cara
November 6th 
NXT – 11/6/14
1183. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn 
1184. Tyson Kidd vs. Dash Wilder 
1185. Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte and Bayley 
November 10th 
Raw – 11/10/14
1186. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger 
1187. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
1188. Rusev vs. Sheamus (United States Championship)
1189. Los Matadores vs. 
1190. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry
1191. AJ Lee vs. Brie Bella
1192. Tyson Kidd vs. Adam Rose
1193. John Cena vs. Ryback
November 11th 
Main Event – 11/11/14
1194. Alicia Fox vs. Cameron
1195. Tyson Kidd vs. Sami Zayn
1196. Dean Ambrose vs. Justin Gabriel 
November 13th 
NXT – 11/13/14
1197. Hideo Itami and Finn Balor vs. Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel 
1198. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss 
1199. Lucha Dragons vs. Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake
1200. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Championship)

1201. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell Match – In Your House: Badd Blood 97)
1202. The Undertaker vs. Mankind (Hell in a Cell Match – King of the Ring 98)
1203. Ivory vs. Trish Stratus vs. Molly Holly (Women’s Championship)
1204. Kurt Angle vs. Stone Cold vs. The Rock vs. The Undertaker vs. Triple H vs. Rikishi (WWE Championship Armageddon Hell in a Cell Match – Armageddon 2000)
November 14th 
1205. Hunter Hearst Helmsley, Jerry Lawler, Goldust, and Crush vs. Marc Mero, Barry Windham, Rocky Maivia, and Jake “the Snake” Roberts (Survivor Series 96)
1206. Team WWF (The Rock, The Undertaker, Kane, Big Show, and Chris Jericho) vs. The Alliance (Stone Cold, Kurt Angle, Shane McMahon, Booker T, and Rob Van Dam) (Survivor Series 01)
1207. The Shield and The Real Americans vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, The Usos, and Rey Mysterio (Survivor Series 13)
November 17th 
Raw – 11/17/14
1208. Luke Harper vs. Dolph Ziggler
1209. Tyson Kidd vs. Adam Rose
1210. Ryback vs. Cesaro
1211. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
1212. Big Show vs. Sheamus
1213. Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella
1214. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Stardust, Goldust, The Miz, and Damien Mizdow
November 18th 
Main Event
1215. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust
1216. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
1217. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Tyson Kidd and Natalya 
1218. Bray Wyatt vs. Jack Swagger
November 20th 
NXT – 11/20/14
1219. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch 
1220. The Vaudevillians vs. Mini Lucha Dragons
1221. Baron Corbin vs. Elias Sampson 
1222. Bull Dempsey vs. Steve Cutler
1223. Tyson Kidd vs. CJ Parker vs. Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder 
November 21st 
Smackdown – 11/21/14
1224. Ryback and Big Show vs. Seth Rollins and Kane
1225. AJ Lee vs. Brie Bella
November 23rd 
Survivor Series 2014
1226. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos vs. Los Matadores vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1227. Paige, Summer Rae, Layla, and Cameron vs. Natalya, Alicia Fox, Naomi, and Emma
1228. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose
1229. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Slater Gator
1230. Nikki Bella vs. AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1231. Team Cena (John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, Big Show, and Erick Rowan) vs. The Authority (Seth Rollins, Kane, Rusev, Mark Henry, and Luke Harper)
November 24th 
Raw – 11/24/14
1232. Ryback vs. Mark Henry
1233. Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose (Intercontinental Championship)
1234. The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs. Gold and Stardust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1235. Brie Bella vs. AJ Lee
1236. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Tyson Kidd and Natalya 
1237. John Cena and Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins, Jamie Noble, and Joey Mercury
November 25th 
Main Event – 11/25/14
1238. The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs. Los Matadores 
1239. Fandango vs. Adam Rose 
1240. Natalya vs. Layla 
1241. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane


*


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Currently at 1586. At the rate I have been watching it looks like I won't even beat my own number from last year.



Spoiler: Matches as of 11/1/14



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)\
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)
March 1, 2014
304. Rick Rude vs Bruiser Brody (WCCW)
305. Abdullah the Butcher vs Manny Fernandez (NWA Worldwide 9/14/85)
306. The Dudley Boys vs The Eliminators for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
307. Lance Storm vs Rob Van Dam (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
308. Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Masato Yakushiji vs TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo & Mens Teoh (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
309. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2 for the ECW World Television Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
March 2, 2014
310. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
311. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
312. Shynron vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show #3)
313. Shane Strickland vs Pepper Parks vs Azrieal (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
314. MASADA vs Alexander James (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
315. Greg Excellent vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
316. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
317. OI4K vs The Juicy Product (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
318. Danny Havok vs Aeroboy in an International Deathmatch (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 3, 2014
319. Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
March 4, 2013
320. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
321. BLK OUT vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
322. Drew Gulak vs Lucky 13 for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 5, 2014
323. Colin Olsen vs Ty Colten vs Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux vs Matt Cross (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
324. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 6, 2014
325. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
326. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
327. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane Page vs Leah Von Dutch (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 7, 2014
328. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
329. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
330. The Usos vs Los Matadores for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
331. Larry Zybysko vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
332. Hollywood Hogan vs Sting for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
March 8, 2014
333. Taz vs Sabu (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
334. Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
335. Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
336. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
337. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
338. Jarek 1:20 vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling)
339. Alex Castle vs Brandon Espinosa vs Jeff O'Shea vs Mallaki Matthews (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
340. Matt Castle vs Zakk Sawyers (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
341. Team IOU vs Gary Jay & Pierre Abernathy (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
342. Green Ant vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2")
343. Motor City Machine Guns vs Speed Muscle (TNA Impact 6/12/08)
343. The Wolves & MVP vs Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/13)
344. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/14)
345. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH Glory by Honor IV9/17/05)
March 9, 2014
346. Terry Funk vs Stevie Richards vs The Sandman (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
347. Raven vs Terry Funk for the ECW World Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
348. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship (ROH "A Night of Tribute" 11/19/05)
349. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee (WSU "An Ultraviolent Affair" )
350. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
351. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer vs The Scene (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
352. BxB Hulk vs Sami Callihan (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
353. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabu & Jon Davis in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
354. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Akira Tozawa (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
355. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
356. Low Ki vs PAC (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
357. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the Open United Gate Championships (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
358. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
359. Michael Bennett vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
360. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
361. Cedric Alexander vs AJ Styles (PWX 1/19/14)
March 10, 2014
362. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
363. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
March 11, 2014
364. John Cena vs Erick Rowan (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
365. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
366. Sheamus vs Christian in a Memphis Street Fight (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
367. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Randy Orton & Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
March 12, 2014
368. Sami Callihan vs Sabu in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
369. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs CIMA vs Rich Swann vs Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
370. Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong (Chikara "Joshimania: Night 1" 12/2/11)
371. Sara Del Rey vs Kana (Chikara "Klunk in Love " 10/8/11)
372. Triple H vs CM Punk in a No DQ Match (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/19/11)
373. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
374. John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
March 13, 2014
375. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & R-Truth (WWE Main Event 3/12/14)
376. AJ Lee vs Natalya for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
377. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
378. The Scene vs Los Ben Jejos (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
379. Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
380. Low Ki, BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs PAC, Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
381. JT Dunn vs AR Fox {NEFW "Unglued)
382. Dan Barry, Bill Carr, Ken Scampi & Tim Hughes vs JT Dunn, Mark Shurman, Leon St. Giovanni & Max St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
383. Eric Corvis vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
384. Paige vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
385. The Ascension vs Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
386. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
387. Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
388. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
389. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
390. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson {NWA Force-1: Fight Club)
March 14, 2014
391. ? & ? vs ? & ? (FIP "Everything Burns" Pre-Show 3/14/14)
392. Josh Hess vs Jack Gallow (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
393. Larry Dallas vs Josh Hess (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
March 15, 2014
394. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "Anniversary Show " 3/6/14)
March 16, 2014
395. Yokozuna vs Koko B. Ware {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
396. Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
397. Shawn Michaels vs Maxx Moon {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
398. The Undertaker vs Damien Demento {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
399. Francis Kip Stevens vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
400. Ryan Rush vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
401. Stockade vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
402. Hania vs Dan Barry (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
March 17, 2014
403. Gail Kim vs Alissa Flash (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
404. Lei'D Tapa vs Ivelisse (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
405. Tara vs Mia Yim (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
406. Miss Tessmacher vs Santana (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
407. ODB vs Trinity (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
408. Jackie Moore vs Taryn Terrell (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
409. Hannah Blossom vs Sojo Bolt vs Taeler Hendrix (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
410. Velvet Sky vs Jillian Hall (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
411. Mickie James vs Serena Deeb (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
412. Gauntlet to crown the "Queen of the Knockouts" (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
March 18, 2014
413. Davey Richards vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2)
414. Mr. Touchdown vs Max Raptor (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
415. Jollyville Fuck Its vs Sean Hardrive & Danny Todd (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
416. Dave Cole vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
417. Usurper vs Addy Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
418.Worst Case Scenario vs Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 19, 2014
419. Seth Rollins vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
420. Big E vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
421. The Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
422. Jaka vs Matthew Justice (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 20, 2014
423. Blake Edward Balakus vs Aaron Epic (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
424. Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic vs Garden State Gods (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
425. TJ Marconi vs Darius Carter in a Last Man Standing Match with Chris Dickinson as Special Referee (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
426. Juicy Product vs Aaron Solo & Jonathan Cade (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
427. Earl Cooter vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
428. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
429. Ivelisse vs Leva for the SHINE Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
430. The Submission Squad vs The Savages (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
431. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
432. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
March 21, 2014
433. Sugar Dunkerton vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
434. Kobald vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 22, 2014
435. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
436. Adam Rose vs Camacho (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
437. Sasha Banks vs Bailey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
438. Sheamus vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
439. Estonian Thunderfrog vs Qefka the Quiet (Beyond Wrestling)
440. Estonian Thunderfrog & Drew Gulak vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 23, 2014
441. AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
442. Jaka vs Mike Quackenbush (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
443. The Rock vs Steve Austin for the WWF Championship (WWE Wrestlemania X7)
444. Mr. Perfect vs Terry Taylor (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
445. Marty Janetty vs ? (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
446. Ric Flair vs El Matador (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
March 24, 2014
447. The Steiner Brothers vs The Beverly Brothers (WWF Royal Rumble 1993)
March 25, 2014
448. Dan Barry & Ken Scampi vs The Super Smash Brothers (Beyond Wrestling "Off the Grid")
449. Tim Donst vs Colt Cabana (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
450. Devastation Corporation vs Green Ant & AssailAnt (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
451. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
452. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 26, 2014
453. Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
454. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
455. Kimber Lee vs Candice LeRae (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
456. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
457. The Beaver Boys vs Murderer's Row for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
458. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
459. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
460. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 28, 2014
461. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
462. Silas Young vs Adam Page (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
463. C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
464. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
465. Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
466. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc. (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
467. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
468. Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
469. Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
470. American Wolves vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
March 29, 2014
471. Christian vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
472. Luke Harper vs John Cena (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
473. Naomi vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
474. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
475. AJ Styles vs Tyler Black (IWA-MS 4/28/06)
March 30, 2014
476. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
477. Tamina Snuka, Aksana, Layla, Alicia Fox & Summer Rae vs Naomi, Cameron, Natalya, Eva Marie & Emma (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
478. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
479. Kurt Angle vs John Cena (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
480. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & The Big Valbowski (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
481. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
482. Rikishi vs Test (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
483. Billy Kidman & The Hurricane vs Tajiri & Jamie Noble (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
484. Reverend D-Von & Batista vs Randy Orton & Farooq (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
485. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
486. Brian Pillman vs Ricky Steamboat (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/25/1992)
487. Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder (WWE Superstars 6/11/09)
488. Jimmy Snuka vs Samu (WWF 2/20/84)
489. Juventud Guerrera, Lizmark Jr & Hector Garza vs Psychosis, La Parka & Villano IV (WCW Bash at the Beach 11/13/97)
March 31, 2014
490. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
491. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs PPRay (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
492. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
493. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
494. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 1, 2014
495. Best Friends vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
496. Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
497. Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 2, 2014
498. Matt Taven vs Silas Young (ROH 12th Anniversary)
499. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
500. Moko Rawley vs CJ Parker (NXT 3/27/14)
501. Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 3/27/14)
502. Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu (NXT 3/27/14)
503. Natalya vs Charlotte (NXT 3/27/14)
504. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas for the NXT Championship
April 3, 2014
505. Austin Aries vs Seiya Senada for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA/Wrestle-1 "Oubtreak" 3/2/14)
506. Bully Ray & Willow vs Bobby Roode & Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
507. Samuel Shaw vs Ken Anderson in a Straight Jacket Match (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
508. Sanada vs Tigre Uno in Match #1 in a Best of 3 Series for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
509. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
510. MVP vs Kenny King (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
511. Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
April 5, 2014
512. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
513. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
514. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce & Domino for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE No Way Out 2/17/07)
515. RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
516. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
517. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 6, 2014
518. The Usos vs Real Americans vs Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania XXX Pre-Show 4/6/14)
519. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
520. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
521. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
522. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
523. Brock Lesnar vs The Underaker (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
524. The Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
525. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
April 7, 2014
526. The Wyatt Family vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
527. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Batista for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
528. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
529. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
530. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
531. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
532. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
533. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
April 8, 2014
534. Kyle O'Reilly vs Brian Kendrick (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
535. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
536. Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
537. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger for the QPW Championship (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 9, 2014
538. Chris Dickinson vs Kevin Steen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
539. Abnormalz vs Fusion Dance vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
540. Aaron Epic vs Matt Taven (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 10, 2014
541. Johnny Cockstrong, Jaka & Usurper vs Dan Barry, Swamp Monster & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 12, 2014
542. Jonathan Gresham vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
543. "Machismo King" Jay Lethal vs Delirious (ROH "A Night of Hoopla")
544. Nicholas Kaye vs Anthony Stone in an I Quit Match (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 13, 2014
545. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
546. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
547. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
548. Emma vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
549. The Ascension vs John Vandall & Hurley (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
550. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
551. Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
552. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
553. Cesaro vs Big Show (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
554. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Los Matadores (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
555. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
556. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
557. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
April 14, 2014
558. Tabarnak de Team vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
559. Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
560. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
561. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
562. Paige vs Alicia Fox (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
563. Batista & Randy Orton vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
564. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
565. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
566. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
567. Fandango & Layla vs Santino Marella & Emma (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
568. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
569. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, 3MB, Bad News Barrett, Fandango, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Titus O'Neil & Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
April 15, 2014
570. Michael Elgin vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
571. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
572. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Battle Royal for #1 Contendership of the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Big Show vs Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
574. Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/2/05)
575. Ultimo Dragon vs Rey Misterio Jr. for the J Crown Cruiserweight Championship (WCW World War 3 11/24/96)
576. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 7/21/95)
April 16, 2014
577. Ultimo Dragon vs Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 3/16/97)
578. Chavo Guerrero vs Jamie Noble (WWE SmackDown 4/18/08)
April 18, 2014
579. Dojo Bros vs Biff Busick & Roderick Strong (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 19, 2014
580. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
581. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
582. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
583. Beaver Boys vs Sozio & Jaka for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
584. Grex Excellent vs Pepper Parks (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
585. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs Greg Excellent & LuFisto (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
586. Biff Busick, Alex Colon & The Juicy Product vs Chris Dickinson, Azrieal & OI4K (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
April 20, 2014
587. MASADA vs Mister Tofiga (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
588. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
589. Devon Moore vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
590. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
591. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 9" 7/26/11)
592. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (WXW "16 Carat Gold: Night One" 3/2/12)
593. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #132)
594. Drew Gulak & Jake Manning vs Super Smash Brothers ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
595. Josh Alexander vs MK McKinnan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
596. Ashley Sixx vs Mike Rollins ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
597. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
598. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 21, 2014
599. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
600. Chris Jerico vs "Stone Cold" Steve Austin for the Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 12/9/01)
601. Undertaker vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 7/21/02)
602. The Rock vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/25/02)
603. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/19/03)
604. John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian for the WWE Championship (WWE Vengeance 6/26/05)
April 22, 2014
605. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
606. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2006)
607. Christian Cage vs Rhino in an 8 Mile Street Fight (TNA Bound For Glory 2006)
608. Christian Cage vs Rhino in a Barbed Wire Six Sides of Steel Match (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
609. Christian Cage vs Sting (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
610. Abyss vs Sting vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Final Resolution 2007)
April 23, 2014
611. Mojo Rawley vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
612. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
613. Christian Cage vs Kurt Angle for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2007)
614. Christian Cage vs Samoa Joe for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Destination X 2007)
615. Chris Jerico vs Ultimate Dragon for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 1997)
616. 123 Kid vs Hakushi (WWE Summerslam 1995)
617. John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars July '09)
April 24, 2014
618. El Generico vs Low Ki ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 27, 2014
619. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
620. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
621. Paige vs Aksana (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
622. John Cena vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
623. Dudley Boys vs Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian in a Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championships (WWF Wrestlemania 2000)
624. Dave Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
625. Mike Quackenbush vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
626. AssailAnt vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
627. Jaka vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
628. The Batiri vs JT Dunn, Aaaron Epic and Estonian Thunderfrog (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
629. Darius Carter vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 28, 2014
630. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
631. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
April 29, 2014
632. Bad Influence vs The Bravado Brothers (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2014" 4/5/14)
633. Tim Donst vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
634. Devastation Corporation vs Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
635. Colt Cabana vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 30, 2014
636. Frankie Picard vs Connor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
637. Dick Justice vs Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
638. AR Fox vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
639. Dan Barry & Monsta Mack vs Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change vs Punisher Van Slyke & Kevin Graham (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
640. Jay Freddie vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
641. Pinkie Sanchez & Sugar Dunkerton vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
642. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
643. Shynron vs Ryan Rush vs Benny Martinez vs Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
644. Jaka & Chris Dickinson vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
645. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
May 1, 2014
646. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
647. BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Adam Page vs Adrenaline Rush & Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
648. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
649. The Submission Squad vs Jollyville Fuck-Its (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
650. Davey Vega vs ACH vs Gary Jay vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
651. Hope & Change vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
May 4, 2014
652. Jody D'Milo vs Addy Starr (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
653. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. Camacho vs Oliver Grey (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
655. CJ Parker vs The Great Khali (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
656. Ty Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Sawyer Fulton & Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
657. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
658. Colin Delaney & Youthanazia vs Eric Ryan, Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
659. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Elgin (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
660. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
661. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
662. Kobald vs Estonian Thunder Frog (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
663. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
664. Jaka vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 5, 2014
665. 20 Man Battle Royal for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
666. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
667.Ryback vs Cody Rhodes (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
May 6, 2014
668. Antonio Thomas vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 7, 2014
669. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (ISW "Trapped in the Closet" Pre-Show)
670. Sanada vs DJ Z for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Xplosion )
671. Jenny Rose vs Hania {WSU "Mutiny")
May 8, 2014
672. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
673. Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 9, 2014
674. Funaki vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 10, 2014
675. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
676. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
677. Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
678. African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 11, 2014
679. The Fabulous Three vs One Man Gang & Demolition (CHIKARA King of Trios 2008)
680. Alexander Rusev vs Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
681. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
682. Tyson Kidd vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
683. Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
684. The Usos & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension & Corey Graves (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
685. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 12, 2014
686. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
687. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
688. Sasha Banks vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
689. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
690. Natalya vs Layla (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
691. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
692. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay in a No DQ Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
May 15, 2014
693. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Team Tremendous (WSU Secret Show)
694. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 5/9/14)
May 18, 2015
695. The Young Bucks vs Best Friends for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
696. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae for the PWG World Championship (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
697. Lucky 13 vs Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
698. Biff Busick vs Caleb Konley vs Azrieal (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
699. Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
700. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
701. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
702. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs The Harris Boys vs The Mamalukes (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
703. Jimmy Hart vs Mancow (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
704. Scott Steiner vs The Wall (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
705. Mike Awesome vs The Cat (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
706. Harlem Heat 2000 vs Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
707. Sting vs Booker T (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
708. Vampiro vs Billy Kidman (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
709. Norman Smiley vs Terry Funk for the Hardcore Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
710. Scott Steiner vs Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
711. Sting vs Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
712. Chris Candido vs The Artist vs Lash Leroux vs Juventud Guerrera vs Shannon Moore vs Crowbar for the Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
713. Buff Bagwell & Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair & Lex Luger for the Tag Team Championships (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
714. Scott Steiner vs Sting for the WCW US Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
715. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship 
May 19, 2014
716. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
717. Drake Younger vs AR Fox (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
718. The Juicy Product vs OI4K (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
719. Biff Busick vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
720. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
721. Big E vs Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
722. Rusev vs Heath Slater (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
723. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
724. Seth Rollins vs Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
725. Alicia Fox vs Paige (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
726. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
727. John Cena vs Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
May 20, 2014
728. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 5/20/14)
729. Naomi vs Aksana (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
730. Emma vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
731. The Legionnaires vs Kalisto & El Locale (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
732. Captain Comic vs Camacho (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
733. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
734. Battle Royale to determine a #1 Contender to the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
May 21, 2014
735. Austin Aries vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
736. Jesse Vane vs Stockade vs Ryan Rush vs Francis Kip Stevens (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
737. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
738. DC Dynamite vs Marek Brave vs Knight Wagner vs Ty Colton (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
739. Zero Gravity vs The Dan Lawrence Project & The Markus Crane Experience (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
740. Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs Juntai Miller & Colt Cabana (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
741. Jonathan Gresham vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
742. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 22, 2014
743. Angelina Love vs Brittany for the TNA Knockout Championship (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
744. Austin Aries vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
May 23, 2014
745. Matt Cage vs ACH for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 25, 2014
746. The Spectral Envoy vs The BDK (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
747. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
748. The Batiri vs Sinn Bodhi and his Odditorium (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
749. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly
750. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 vs The Pieces of Hate vs 17 & DeviAnt (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
751. Jimmy Jacobs vs Archibald Peck (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
752. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
753. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus for the Grand Championship (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
May 26, 2014
754. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
755. The Men of the Year vs Monster Express for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
756. Dicks and Flips vs Youthanazia (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 27, 2014
757. Tyson Dux vs Trevor Lee vs Shane Hollister vs Davey Vega (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 29, 2014
758. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
759. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
760. Colin Cassady vs Angelow Dawkins (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
761. Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
May 30, 2014
762. Taeler Hendrix vs Serena Deeb (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
763. Leva Bates vs Amber O'Neal (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
764. AJ Styles vs Matt Hard {Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XV" 3/28/14)
765. Matt Cage vs Trike Davis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
766. Alex Rudolph, Frank Wyatt & Jake Parnell vs Jeff O'Shea, Brandon Gallagher & JJ Grarett (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
767. Zakk Sawyers vs Ricky Starks (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
768. The Hooligans vs Team IOU (Beyond Wrestling)
June 1, 2014
769. Big E vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/22/14)
770. El Torito vs Hornswoggle (WWE Payback Kickoff 6/1/14)
771. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
772. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
773. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
774. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
775. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
776. Paige vs Alicia Fox for the Divas Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
777. The Shield vs Evolution in a No Holds Barred Elimination Match
June 3, 2014
778. Andrew Everett vs Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
779. Bad Influence Invitational (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
780. Ethan Page vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
781. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 4, 2014
782. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Jake Manning & Sojo Bolt (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
783. Louis Lyndon vs ACH for the Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
784. Jeff Jarrett vs Colt Cabana (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
785. Christopher Daniels vs Bad Bones (TNA Xplosion)
June 6, 2014
786. Jojo Bravo vs Bolt Brady (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
787. Jake Dirden vs Mikey McFinnegan (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
June 8, 2014
788. Frank Wyatt vs Danny Cannon vs Jake Parnell vs Alex Castle vs Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
789. Davey Vega vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling)
790. Chris Dickinson vs Jarek 1:20 (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
791. Johnny Cockstrong & Usurper vs Darius Carter & TJ Marconi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
792. Sozio vs Eddie Smooth (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
793. Jaka vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
794. Qefka the Quiet vs Joe Gacy (CZW Dojo Wars)
June 9, 2014
795. Tim Donst vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 10, 2014
796. Steve Corino, Matt Striker & Adam Pearce vs Cassidy Riley, Luke Hawx & Hurricane Helms (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
797. ACH vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
798. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
799. Michael Elgin vs Andrew Everett for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
800. Gauntlet for the Gold 9 (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
801. KUSHIDA vs Jushin Liger (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
802. Nick Jackson vs Rocky Romero (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
803. Adam Rose vs Camacho (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
804. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
805. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
June 11, 2014
806. Natalya vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
807. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
808. Kevin Steen vs Masato Tanaka (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
809. Pinkie Sanchez vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
June 13, 2014
810. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak vs Michael Elgin (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
June 14, 2014
811. Da Hoodz vs Tabarnak de Team (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
812. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
813. Team Tremendous vs Sozio & Stockade (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
814. Kimber Lee vs Alexxis (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
815. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
816. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havok (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
817. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
818. The Beaver Boys vs The Juicy Product for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
819. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
820. Stampede Bulldogs vs Puma & Bobby Quance (MLW "Reloaded Tour: Day 1" 1//9/04)
821. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
822. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
823. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
824. Sanada vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
825. Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik in a Ladder Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA "Slammiversary XII" 6/15/14)
826. Jake Manning vs Caleb Konley vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 12)
827. Alex Reynolds vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 12)
June 16, 2014
828. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
829. Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
830. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
June 17, 2014
831. Low Ki vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 12)
832. Dave Finlay vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 12)
833. Johnny Gargano & Samuray Del Sol vs Chuck Taylor & Silas Young (EVOLVE 12)
834. Ricochet vs El Generico (EVOLVE 12)
835. AR Fox vs Sami Callihan in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 12)
June 18, 2014
836. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
837. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
838. Charlotte vs Bayley (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
839. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Phillip Gooljar & Stewart Cumberland (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
840. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
841. Jaka vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
842. Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki vs American Dragon (ROH "Era of Honor Begins" 2/23/02)
843. American Dragon vs Low Ki (ROH "Round Robin Challenge" 3/30/02)
June 20, 2014
844. Bad News Barrett vs Roman Reigns (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
845. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
846. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
847. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
848. Low Ki vs AJ Styles (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
849. Eddie Guerrero & Amazing Red vs The SAT (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
850. American Dragon vs Bio-Hazard (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
851. Spanky vs Paul London (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 22, 2014
852. Doug Williams vs Jay Briscoe (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
853. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
854. Low Ki vs Prince Nana (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
855. Amazing Red vs Xavier (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
856. Christopher Daniels vs Scoot Andrews (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
857. Sumie Sakai vs Simply Luscious (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
858. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Watanabe vs Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs TD Thomas (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
859. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven for the ROH Television Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
860. Cedric Alexander vs Roderick Strong in a Submission Match (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
861. The Briscoes vs Matt Hardy & Micheal Bennett (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
862. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
863. reDRagon vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
864. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
June 23, 2014
865. AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 24, 2014
866. Spanky vs Jody Fleisch (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
867. American Dragon vs Doug Williams (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
868. Stockade vs John Silver vs Latin Dragon vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
June 27, 2014
869. Amazing Red vs Low Ki (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
870. The Wolves vs Tigre Uno & Sanada for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Xplosion)
871. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
June 28, 2014
872. The Hardy Boyz vs The Briscoes (OMEGA "Chaos in Cameron")
June 29, 2014
873. Bayley, Emma & Paige vs Sasha Banks, Charlotte & Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
874. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
875. Mr. NXT vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
876. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
877. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
878. Alex Shelley vs Tim Donst (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
879. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
880. Paige vs Naomi for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
881. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
882. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose vs RVD vs Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
883. Stardust & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
884. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
885. Layla vs Summer Rae with Fandango as Special Referee (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
886. John Cena vs Roman Reigns vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Bray Wyatt vs Alberto Del Rio in a Ladder Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
June 30, 2014
887. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
888. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
889. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
890. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
891. The Great Khali vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
892. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
893. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
894. Paige vs AJ Lee for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
895. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
July 1, 2014
896. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
897. The Wyatt Family vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
898. The Funkadactyls vs Alicia Fox & Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
899. Cesaro & RybAxel vs Rob Van Dam, Dolph Ziggler & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
July 2, 2014
900. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (XWA Beyond Wrestling Showcase)
901. Too Cold Scorpio vs Chris Benoit (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
902. Shane Douglas vs Ron Simmons for the ECW World Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
903. The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/14)
904. AJ Styles vs Seiya Sanada for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Wrestle-1)
905. Shynron vs Shane Strickland (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
906. Alvin Alvarez vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
907. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
908. Drew Gulak vs Christina Von Eerie (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
909. Ricochet vs KUSHIDA (NJPW BOSJ XXI Finals)
July 5, 2014
910. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
911. Bo Dallas vs Diego (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
912. AJ Lee vs Eva Maries (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
913. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
914. Aaron Epic vs Gary Jay (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
915. Kennedy Kendrick vs Josh Hess (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
916. Jack Gallow vs Earl Cooter (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
917. The Juicy Product vs The Submission Squad (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
918. Blake Edward Belakis vs Chasyn Rance (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
919. Saso Rivera vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
920. Aaron Solo & Jason Cade vs The Savages (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
921. Lince Dorado vs Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher vs Gran Akuma for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
922. Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
923. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
924. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
925. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
926. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
927. The Ascension vs Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
July 6, 2014
927. The Wolves vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z vs The Freak & Knux for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
928. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
929. Bully Ray vs Ethan Carter III in a Tables Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
930. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
931. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
932. The Vaudevillains vs local competitors (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
933. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
936. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam 933. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
936. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Bayley & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
937. CJ Parker vs ? (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
938. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
939. The Young Bucks vs The Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Dominion 2014)
940. Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy (ECW One Night Stand 2005)
941. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (ROH "Flyin' High" 3/22/14)
942. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014)
July 7, 2014
943. Kota Ibushi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 2014)
July 8, 2014
944. AR Fox vs Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling)
945. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
946. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
947. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
948. Chris Jericho vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
949. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
950. John Cena vs Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
July 9, 2014
951. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
952.Veda Scott vs Seleziya Sparx (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
953. Matt Cross vs Bobby Beverly vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks vs Cheech vs Davey Vega (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
954. Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
955. Athena vs Nikki Storm for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
956. The Jollyville Fuck Its vs Flips and a Dick vs Faith in Ryan for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
957. Michael Elgin vs Colin Delaney for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
958. Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs ACH & Johnny Gargano (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)

959. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
960. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
961. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Best Friends (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 12, 2014
962. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 7/8/14)
963. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
964. ACH vs Ricochet (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 13, 2014
963. Nikki Bella vs Natalya, Naomi, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae (WWE Main Evnt 7/8/14)
964. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
965. Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
966. Public Enemy vs Taz & Sabu for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
967. Cactus Jack vs The Sandman in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
968. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
969. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly in a Submission or KO Only Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 14, 2014
970. Michael Bennett vs ACH (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
971. Michael Elgin vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
972. The Decade vs The Briscoes vs reDRagon (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 15, 2014
973. Bayley vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
974. Sin Cara vs ? (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
975. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
976. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
July 16, 2014
977. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
978. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
979. The Usos vs Titus O'Neil & Heath Slater (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 17, 2014
980. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
981. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 19, 2014
982. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura vs Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
983. Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
984. Curtis Axel vs Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
985. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
986. Roman Reigns vs Rusev (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 20, 2014
987. The Miz vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
988. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
989. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
990. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
991. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven vs Silas Young vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World TV Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
992. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
993. Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III & Rhino (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
994. 8 Man Gauntlet Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
995. MVP & Kenny King vs Eric Young & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
996. Brittany vs Madison Rayne in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
997. Bobby Lashley vs Jeff Hardy for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
998. Adam Rose vs Fandango (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)	
999. Cameron vs Naomi (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)
1000. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1001. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1002. Rusev vs Jack Swagger (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
July 21, 2014
1003. Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
1004. The Batiri vs Estonian Thunderfrog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1005. Kobald vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1006. Drew Gulak vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1007. Drew Gula vs Green Ant rematch (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
July 22, 2014
1008. Devastation Corporation vs The Captain & Tenille (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1009. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Brian Fury vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1010. Francis O'Rourke vs Funaki (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1011. CIMA & Matt Sydal vs Ricochet & Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival"7/20/14)
1012. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & EITA for the Open the Twin Gate Championships (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival" 7/20/14)
1013. Shelton "X" Benjamin vs Doc Gallows (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1014. Brian Pillman vs Alex Wright (WCW "Great American Bash| 6/18/95)
1015. Great Muta vs Sting (WCW "Japan Supershow" 3/21/91)
1016. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn for the WWE Hardcore Championship (WWE "Sunday Night Heat| 8/5/01)
1017. The Hardy Boyz vs Funaki & Teioh (WWE "Sunday Night Heat" 9/27/98)
July 23, 2014
1018. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
July 24, 2014
1019. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1020. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/18/14)
1021. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1022. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1023. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
1024. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr. (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
July 25, 2014
1025. ACH, Matt Taven & Tomasso Ciampa vs Takaaki Watanabe & Forever Holliganz (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1026. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Jado & Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
July 26, 2014
1027. Kane & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1028. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes, Cameron & Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1029. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1030. AJ Lee & Paige vs Emma & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1031. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1032. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1033. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1034. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1035. Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1036. The Young Bucks vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1037. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1038. Adam Cole vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1039. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1040. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1041. Tommy Trainwreck vs Scotty Wild (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1042. Matthew Palmer vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1043. MVP vs Bobby Roode in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1043. DJ Z vs Low Ki (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1044. Magnus & Bram vs Mr. Anderson & Gunner (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1045. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell for the Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1046. The Great Muta vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1047. Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & Rhino in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
July 28, 2014
1048. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1049. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1050. Moose vs Hakim Zane (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1051. Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs The Briscoes vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1052. The Hardy Boyz vs Elijah Burke & Sylvester Terkay (WWE ECW)
1053. The Faces of Fear vs Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Monday Nitro 5/20/96)
1054. Public Enemy vs Nasty Boys (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1055. Dean Malenko vs Alex Wright (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 29, 2014
1056. The Throwbacks vs The Submission Squad (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1057. Ophidian vs Heidi Loveleace (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1058 Latvian Proud Oak & Lithuanian Snow Troll vs Mr. Azerbaijan & Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1059. Worker Ant vs DeviANT (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1060. Brian Pillman vs Eddie Guerrero (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 30, 2014
1061. The Pieces of Hate vs Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
July 31, 2014
1062. Estonian Thunder Frog vs The Proletariat Boar of Muldova (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1063. The Spectral Envoy vs Blaster McMassive, Oleg the Usurper & Jaka (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
August 1, 2014
1064. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1065. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1066. Jason Jordan vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1067. Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1068. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Blue Bloods for the WCW Tag Team Championships (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1069. Konnan vs Psicosis for the Mexican Heavyweight Championship (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1070. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs The Giant & Ric Flair (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
August 2, 2014
1071. The Wolves vs The Hardys for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1072. Low Ki vs Manik vs DJ Z (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1073. Brian Cage vs Sanada vs Crazy Steve (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1074. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1075 Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1076. Seth Rollins vs Fandango (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1077. Jey Uso vs Ryback (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1078. Lexxus vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1079. Tazz vs Mr. Perfect (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1080. Booker T & Christian vs Edge & DDP (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1081. Trish Stratus vs Ivory (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1082. Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & X-Pac vs Hulk Hogan & The Rock (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
August 3, 2014
1083. Jeff Hardy vs Billy (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1084. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle for the Intercontinental Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1085. Triple H vs Chris Jericho vs Stephanie McMahon for the Undisputed Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1086. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1087. Jack Swagger vs Rusev (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1088. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1089. Old Fashioned vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1090. Max Smashmaster vs Jojo Bravo (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1091. Blind Rage vs Mat Fitchett (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1092. Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet vs The Batiri (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1093. Billy Roc vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1094. Fire Ant & Silver Ant vs Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1095. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1096. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs Tursas, Ares & Nokken (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1097. 3.0, Archibald Peck & The Batiri vs Ares, Tursas, Nokken, Qefka the Quiet & Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1098. Chuck Taylor vs Shynron (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" Dark Match 6/21/14)
1099. The Usos vs RyaAxel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1100.Dolph Ziggler vs Bo Dallas (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1101. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro in a No DQ Match (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1102. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1103. R-Truth vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1104. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1105. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1106. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
August 4, 2014
1107. AC/DC vs The Throwbacks vs Tursas & Nokken vs Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1108. Movado vs Ophidian (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 6, 2014
1109. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1110. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1111. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 2)
1112. Devon Moore vs Alexander James (CZW Proving Ground 2014)
August 7, 2014
1113. Jaka vs The Estonian Thunder Frog (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1114. Devastation Corporation vs 3.0 (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1115. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1116. The Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1117. Eddie Kingston vs Shynron (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1118. The Colony & The Batiri vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 9, 2014
1119. BJ Whitmer vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1120. BJ Whitmer vs Matt Taven (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1121. Matt Taven vs The Romantic Touch (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1122. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1123. Jay Lethal vs Cedric Alexander (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1124. Abyss vs Bram in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1125. Mr. Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw vs The Bro-Mans (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1126. Team 3D, Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow vs Ethan Carter III, Rhino, Snitsky & Rycklon in a Hardcore War (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1127. Sanada vs Low Ki vs Samoa Joe for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
August 10, 2014
1128. Low Ki vs Chris Sabin (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1129. Rashad Cameron vs DJ Z (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1130. Rubix vs Kenny King (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1131. Matt Cross vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1132. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1133. Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels vs Spanky vs Doug Williams in a One Hour Iron Man Match for the ROH Championship (ROH "Crowning a Champion"7/27/02)
1134. Leva Bates vs LuFisto (WSU "Uncensored Rumble")
1135. The Hooliganz vs Heidi Lovelace & Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell #3")
1136. Christina Von Eerie vs Candice LeRae (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Day 1)
August 11, 2014
1137. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Xplosion)
1138. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Honor Invades Boston" 8/24/02)
August 12, 2014
1139. Shelton Benjamin vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Climax 24: Day 3)
1140. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW Climax 24: Day 4)
1141. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Climax 24: Day 4)
August 13, 2014
1142. The Usos vs RybAxel (WWE Main Event 7/29/14)
1143. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder & Tyson Kidd (WWE Main Event 7/29/14)
1144. Eric Ryan vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1155. Louis Lyndon vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1156. Rickey Shane Page vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1157. Buff Bagwell vs Jock Sampson (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1158. Ace Vetter vs Manik (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1159. Sonjay Dutt vs Rockstar Spud (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1160. Petey Williams vs Tigre Uno (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
August 15, 2014
1161. BJ Whitmer vs Seliziya Sparx (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1162. Sonjay Dutt vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
August 17, 2014
1163. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1164. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1165. Charlotte vs Summer Rae for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1166. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1167. Adrian Neville vs Rusev (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1168. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Summerslam 2014 Kickoff Show 8/17/14)
1169. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1170. AJ Lee vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1171. Rusev vs Jack Swagger in a Flag Match (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1172. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Lumberjack Match (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1173. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1174. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1175. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1176. John Cena vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
August 18, 2014
1177. Danny Havoc vs Ultramantis Black (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1178. Colin Delaney vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1179. Veda Scott vs Ethan Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1180. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1181. Low Ki vs Crazy Steve vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs DJ Z vs Manik (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1182. Mr. Anderson vs Gunner (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1183. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky for the Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
August 19, 2014
1184. Bobby Lashley, MVP & Kenny King vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1185. Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1186. Big Show & Mark Henry vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1187. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1188. Ryback, Curtis Axel & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns, Rob Van Dam & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1189. Eric Corvis vs Johnny Miyagi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 30")
1190. Da Hoodz vs The Contingent (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 30")
August 21, 2014
1191. Aaron Epic vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1192. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
August 23, 2014
1193. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1194. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomaki Honma (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1195. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1196. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1197. The Ascension vs Mac Miles & Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
August 24, 2014
1198. Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey vs The Mechanics (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1199. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1200. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1201. Katsuyori Shibata vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1202. Adam Cole vs Rocky Romero (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1203. Tommaso Ciama vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1204. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1205. Matthew Palmer vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
August 26, 2014
1206. Tim Donst vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1207. Eric Ryan vs Danny Havoc (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1208. Matt Cross vs Seliziya Sparx (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1209. Ethan Page vs Buff Bagwell(AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1210. Louis Lyndon vs Sonjay Dutt (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1211. Michael Elgin vs Heidi Lovelace for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1212. Marion Fontaine, UltraMantis Black, Colon Delaney & Veda Scott vs Gregory Iron, Dick Justice, Benjamin Boone & Martini (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1213. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
August 27, 2014
1214. Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1215. Tim Donst vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1216. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
August 28, 2014
1217. Neveah vs Mickie Knuckles (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1218. Shane Strickland vs Candice LeRae for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1219. BLK Jeez vs Sozio & Joe Gacy (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1220. The Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
August 31, 2014
1221. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1222. ACH vs Tadarius Thomas (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode # 152)
1223. Steve Corino vs Kevin Steen (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #152)
1224. Michael Elgin vs Eric Ryan for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1225. Chris Sabin vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1226. Rickey Shane Page vs Flip Kendrick vs Tyson Dux vs Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1227. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1228. Green Ant vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
September 1, 2014
1229. Bram vs Abyss in a Stairway to Janice Match (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
1230. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
1231. Mr. Anderson vs Samuel Shaw in an I Quit Match (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
Septmber 2, 2014
1232. The Batiri vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Haack & Slaash vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Mr. Azerbaijan (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1233. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1234. Missile Assault Ant vs Silver Ant (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1235. Sinn Bodhi, Oliver Grimsley, Qefka the Quiet, Nokken & Tursas vs Mr. Touchdown, Dasher Hatfield, Jervis Cottonbelly , Estonian Thunderfrog & Latvian Proud Oak (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1236. The Pieces of Hate vs Osirian Portal (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1237. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1238. UltraMantis Black, Frightmare, Hallowicked & Blind Rage vs Jaka, Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch & Blaster McMassive (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
September 4, 2014
1239. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1240. Eva Marie vs Bayley (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1241. Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1242. The Vaudevillains vs Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rowley (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1243. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1244. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1245. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1246. Low Ki vs Xavier for the ROH World Title (ROH "Unscripted" 9/21/02)
September 5, 2014
1247. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXY 8/21/14)
1248. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 8/21/14)
1249. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/21/14)
1250. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/21/14)
1251. Green Ant vs Matthew Palmer (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1252. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1253. Kimber Lee vs Rory Mondo (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1254. Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt (House of Hardcore III)
1255. Matt Striker vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore III)
1256. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon vs Carlito Colon & Thea Trinidad (House of Hardcore III)
1257. Hardcore Rumble (House of Hardcore III)
1258. Big XLG vs MVP (House of Hardcore III)
September 6, 2014
1259. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs Matt Hardy & Devon (House of Hardcore III)
1260. Kevin Steen vs Rhino (House of Hardcore III)
1261. Alex Reynolds vs Petey Williams vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore III)
1262. Lance Storm & Sean Waltman vs Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk (House of Hardcore III)
1263. Mark Briscoe vs Hanson (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1264. Moose & RD Evans vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page vs Caprice Coleman & Watanabe vs Monster Mafia (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1265. The Addiction vs Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1266. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1267. Jay Lethal vs Cedric Alexander for the ROH Television Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1268. Michael Elgin vs Jay Briscoe for the ROH World Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1269. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
September 7, 2014
1270. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #153)
1271. Moose vs RD Evans (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #153)
1272. Jay Lethal vs ACH for the ROH Television Championship (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #153)
September 9, 2014
1273. Austin Aries vs Ricochet (IWF Breaking Ground)
1274. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/8/14)
September 10, 2014
1275. War Machine vs The Briscoes (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #154)
1276. Moose & RD Evans vs Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #154)
1277. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander for the ROH World Championship (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #154)
1278. The Odditorium vs 3.0 (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1279. Archibald Peck vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1280. The Ascension vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1281. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1282. Enzo Amore vs Sylvestor Lefort in a Hair vs Hair Match (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1283. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1284. Charlotte vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1285. Rich Swann vs JT Dunn vs AR Fox vs Anthony Nese (IWF "Breaking Ground")
1286. Christina Von Eerie vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1287. Darius Carter vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1288. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way")
1289. Eric Corvis vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1290. Matthew Palmer vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1291. Dr. Cube, Sinn Bodhi & Devastation Corporation vs Icarus, Hallowicked, Ultramantis Black & Osirian Portal (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1292. Shynron vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1293. Caprice Coleman & Watanabe vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #155)
1294. Silas Young vs Brian Kendrick (ROH Wrestling Episode #155)
1295. The Young Bucks vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode #155)
1296. AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #156)
1297. The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode #156)
1298. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1299. Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1300. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1301. Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1302. Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 9/8/14)
1303. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/27/14)
1304. The Usos vs Goldust & Stardust for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1305. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1306. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1307. Mark Henry vs Rusev (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1308. Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1309. Paige vs AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1310. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1311. Eddie Kingston vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1312. Arctic Rescue Ant vs Worker Ant (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1313. The Bloc Party vs The Baltic Siege in an Elimination Flag Match (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1314. The Kingdom vs The Addiction (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #157)
1315. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #157)
1316. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1317. Justin Gabriel vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1318. Alexa Bliss vs Bayley (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1319. Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1320. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1321. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1322. The Jolyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1323. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1324. Seleziya Sparx vs Brent Banks vs Flip Kendrick vs Colin Delaney vs Cheech vs ACH (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1325. Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1326. Tyson Dux vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1327. Jon Silver vs Allysin Kay (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1328. JT Dunn vs Candice LeRae (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1329. Reno Scum vs Young Bucks (IWF Breaking Ground)
1330. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Matt Tremont & Mickie Knuckles (WSU "Queen & King of the Ring 2014")
1331. Louis Lyndon vs Davey Vega for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1332. Eddie Kingston vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1333. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1334. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1335. Angel Ortiz & ? vs ? & ? (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1336. Johnny Miyagi vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1337. JT Dunn vs Christina Von Eerie (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1338. Shawn Michaels vs Vader for the WWF Championship (WWF Summerslam 1996)
1339. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Sabu for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Cyberslam 1996)
1340. Allysin Kay vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1341. The Contingent vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1342. Jesse Vane vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1343. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1344. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz vs Cesaro for the Intercontinental Chamionship (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1345. Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1346. Brie Bella vs Cameron & Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1347. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1348. Blade Runners vs Bret Wayne Sawyer & Sean O'Reilly (UWF Power Pro Wrestling - April 1986)
1349. Sting & Rick Steiner vs Mike Rotundo & Ron Simmons (NWA Southern Pro Wrestling 5/19/87)
1450. Ric Flair vs Sting for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Pro Wrestling 1/2/88)
1351. Sting vs Stan Lane (Main Event - 10/2/88)
1352. ACH vs BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett vs Silas Young (ROH Wrestling Episode #158)
1353. Monster Mafia vs Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #158)
1354. Jay Lethal vs Caprice Coleman for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #158)
1355. Alexxis Nevaeh vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals") 
1356. Tag Team Gauntlet (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1357. Sting vs Butch Reed (Main Event 3/26/89)
1358. Mike Rotundo vs Sting for the NWA World Television Championship (WCW World Championship Wrestling 4/1/89)
1359. Sting vs Ron Simmons (WCW Power Hour 8/18/89)
1360. Sting vs The Great Muta for the NWA World Television Championship (WCW Power Hour 9/1/89)
1361. Michael Elgin vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1362. Christina Von Eerie vs Allysin Kay (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1363. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick in a 60 Minute Iron Man Match (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1364. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1365. Ric Flair vs Sting for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1366. Sting vs Dutch Mantel (WCW Main Event 9/2/90)
1367. Eric Corvis vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1368. Chris Dickinson vs Tommaso Ciampa (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1369. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1370. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1371. Slater Gator vs The Usos (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1372. Cesaro vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1373. Kane & Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose & John Cena (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1374. Green Ant vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1375. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1376. ACH vs Cedric Alexander (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1377. Best Friends vs Michael Elgin & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1378. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1379. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1380. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1381. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1382. The Young Bucks vs The World's Cutest Tag Team in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1383. Sting vs Nikita Koloff (WCW Clash of the Champions 6/14/91)
1384. Sting & Great Muta vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW 1/4/92)
1385. Charlotte vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1386. Baron Corbin vs Troy McClain (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1387. The Vaudevillains vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1388. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1389. Adam Cole vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #159)
1390. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #159)
1391. Buxx Belmar vs Danny Cannon vs Matt Cage vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1392. Kimber Lee vs Chuck Taylor (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1393. The Feeding Frenzy Match (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1394. AR Fox vs Shynron for the Chilean Lucha Libre Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1395. Sting vs Vader (WCW Worldwide 2/9/92)
1396. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham vs Rick Rude, Bobby Eaton, Arn Anderson & Larry Zybysko (WCW World Championship Wrestling 2/22/92)
1397. Jerry Lawler vs Kevin Steen (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars 3" 8/2/14)
1398. The Hardy Boyz vs Young Bucks (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars 3" 8/2/14)
1399. Anthony Stone vs Myke Quest (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1400. Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater (WWE Superstars 10/9/14)
1401. Bobby Beverly vs Angeldust (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1402. Colin Delaney vs Hania the Howling Huntress (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1403. Davey Vega vs Jasmin for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1404. Tyson Dux vs Jenny Rose (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1405. Rickey Shane Page vs Alexia Nicole
1406. Seleziya Sparx vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1407. BJ Whitmer vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1408. Athena vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1409. Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott in a Steel Cage Match (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1410. The Hooliganz vs The Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1411. Chris Dickinson & Jaka vs Tommaso Ciampa & Michael Elgin (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1412. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1413. Sting vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Saturday Night 6/13/92)
1414. Sting vs Barry Windham (WCW Saturday Night 2/6/93)
1415. Sting vs Steve Austin (WCW Pro Wrestling 1/8/94)
1416. Sting vs Ric Flair (WCW Monday Nitro 11/6/95)
1417. Bobby Fish vs TJ Perkins (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1418. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1419. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1420. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1421. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1422. Brian Myers vs AJ Styles (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1423. Drew Gulak vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1424. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega & Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1425. Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1426. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1427. Ricochet vs Chris Sabin (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1428. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs reDragon (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1429. Chris Hero vs Matt Sydal (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1430. Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1431. ACH vs Kenny Omega (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1432. The Young Bucks vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1433. Tommy Dreamer & Ivelisse vs Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae (FWE Refueled: Night One)
1444. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1445. TJ Perkins vs Ricochet (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1446. Moose & RD Evans vs Gray Wolf & Red Scorpion (ROH Wrestling Episode #160)
1447. Honor Rumble (ROH Wrestling Episode #160)
1448. Michael Elgin vs Trevor Lee (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1449. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1450. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1451. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1452. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1453. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1454. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1455. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 10/9/14)
1456. Hideo Itami vs Viktor (WWE NXT 10/9/14)
1457. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 10/9/14)
1458. Chuck Taylor, Joey Ryan, Willie Mack, Chris Hero & Rich Swann vs Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander, Tommaso Ciampa & Bobby Fish (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1459. Ricochet vs Roderick Strong vs Johnny Gargano (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1460. The Sullivan Brothers vs Osirian Portal vs Spectral Envoy vs Jaka & Qefka the Quiet (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1461. Ashley Remington vs Kodama (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1462. Proletariat Boar of Muldova vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1463. Eddie KIngston vs The Shard (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1464. 3.0 vs Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1465. Archibald Peck vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1466. The Throwbacks, Fire Ant, Worker Ant & Icarus vs 17, Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch, Jimmy Jacobs & Nokken (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1467. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #161)
1468. Tadarius Thomas vs Adam Page in a No DQ Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #161)
1469. Adam Cole vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #161)
1470. The Juicy Product vs Los Ben Dejos for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Prelude to Violence 2014")
1471. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground Episode #1)
1472. Sexy Star vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground Episode #1)
1473. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground Episode #1)
1474. reDRagon vs Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #162)
1475. Jay Lethal vs Will Ferrera for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #162)
1476. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #162)
1477. The Colony vs Osirian Portal vs The McGoths vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1478. Kodama vs Nokken (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1479. Chuck Taylor vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1480. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Jaka, Max Smashmaster & Flex Rumblecrunch (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1481. Michael Shane vs Paul London in a Street Fight (ROH "Unscripted")
1482. Silver Ant vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1483. Baron Corbin vs Elias Samson (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1484. Lucha Dragons vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1485. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1486. Carmella vs Leva Bates (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1487. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1488. Sexxy Eddy vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1489. Johnny Cockstrong & Sexxy Eddy vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1490. Kevin Steen vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1491. Prince Devitt vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 13)
1492. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Arik Cannon (Pro Wrestling Phoenix "International Invasion 2011")
1493. AJ Styles vs Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax24 : Day 7)
1494. Jushin Liger & Captain New Japan vs Michael Bennett & Adam Cole (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Finals)
1495. Randy Savage vs Belfast Bruiser (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1496. Konnan vs Mr. JL for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1497. Sting & Lex Luger vs The American Males for the WCW Tag Team Championships (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1498. The Booty Man vs Disco Inferno (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1499. Ric Flair vs The Giant for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1500. Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode #163)
1501. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Brutal Burgers (ROH Wrestling Episode #163)
1502. Matt Sydal vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #163)
1503. Hallowicked, Ultramantis Black, Dasher Hatfield & Mr. Touchdown vs The Shard, 17, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1504. Icarus vs Juan Francisco de Coronado for the Grand Championship (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1505. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE Hell in a Cell 2014)
1506. Rickey Shane Page vs Brent Banks (AIW Failure by Design)
1507. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger (WWE Raw 11/10/14)
1508. Heidi Lovelace vs Arik Cannon (AIW Failure by Design)
1509. Davey Vega vs Alex Daniels vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Bobby Beverly vs Ashley Sixx for the Intense Title (AIW Failure by Design)
1510. Josh Prohibition vs Brian Myers (AIW Failure by Design)
1511. Obariyon vs Veda Scott (AIW Failure by Design)
1512. Prince Puma & Johnny Mundo vs Cortez & Cisqo (Lucha Underground Episode #2)
1513. Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground Episode #2)
1514. Blue Demon Jr. vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground Episode #2)
1515. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 34)
1516. Broad Street Bully vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1517. Konnan vs Jason Knight (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1518. Stevie Richards vs El Puerto Riqueno (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1519. The Pitbulls vs The Eliminators (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1520. Psicosis vs Rey Misterio Jr. in a Mexican Death Match (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1521. The Sandman & 2 Cold Scorpio vs The Public Enemy for the ECW World Tag Team Championships (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1522. Bill Alfonso vs Todd Gordon (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1523. Mikey Whipwreck vs Steve Austin for the ECW World Heavyweight Championship (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1524. Sabu vs Hack Meyers (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1525. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk vs Raven & Cactus Jack (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1526. Louis Lyndon vs Christopher Daniels (AIW Failure by Design)
1527. Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston (AIW Failure by Design)
1528. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander (AIW Failure by Design)
1529. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 11/13/14)
1530. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 11/13/14)
1531. Lucha Dragons vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 11/13/14)
1532. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 11/13/14)
1533. Stockade vs Ryan Rush vs Francis Kip Stevens vs Jesse Vane (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1534. Drew Gulak vs Tommaso Ciampa in a Submission Match (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1535. Eric Corvis vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1536. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyson Kidd vs Cesaro for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 11/14/14)
1537. Mascarita Sagrada vs El Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground Episode #3)
1538. Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandel (Lucha Underground Episode #3)
1539. Fenix vs Drago vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground Episode #3)
1540. Jimmy Jacobs vs Michael Elgin (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1541. Sting vs Arn Anderson (WCW Monday Nitro 7/8/96)
1542. Sting & Randy Savage vs The Nasty Boys (WCW Saturday Night 7/27/96)
1543. Cedric Alexander vs Tomasso Ciampa (ROH Wrestling Episode #164)
1544. Moose & RD Evans vs Worst Case Scenario (ROH Wrestling Episode #164)
1545. Michael Bennet & Matt Taven vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling Episode #164)
1546. The Contingent vs Anthony Stone & Matt Tremont in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1547. Chris Dickinson vs Michael Bennett (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1548. Team Tremendous vs reDragon (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1549. Chris Hero vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1550. Lionheart vs Wild Pegasus (WAR Super J-Cup 1995)
1551. Latin Dragon vs John Silver vs Stockade vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1552. Kevin Steen vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1553. Drew Gulak vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1554. Team Epic vs Team Cole in Atomicos Incredibles (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1555. Caprice Coleman, Tadarius Thomas & Will Ferrara vs Roderick Strong, Adam Page & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #165)
1556. Jay Lethal vs ACH for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #165)
1557. Fandango vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Survivor Series 2014 Kickoff)
1558. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro (WWE Survivor Series 2014 Kickoff)
1559. Goldust & Stardust vs The Usos vs Los Matadores vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1560. Natalya, Alicia Fox, Naomi & Emma vs Paige, Layla, Summer Rae & Cameron (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1561. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1562. The Bunny & Adam Rose vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1563. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella for the Divas Championship (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1564. Team Cena vs Team Authority (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1565. Mark Henry vs Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1566. Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1567. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Goldust & Stardust for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1568. Brie Bella vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1569. Dolph Ziggler & John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Joey Mercury & Jamie Noble (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1570.Tommaso Ciampa vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1571. The Colony vs The Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1572. Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1573. Michael Elgin vs Michael Bennett (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1574. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Biff Busick & Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1575. Pat Buck vs VSK vs Dorian Graves vs Anthony Bowens (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1576. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1577. Ivelisse vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground Episode #4)
1578. Fenix vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground Episode #4)
1579. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground Episode #4)
1580. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground Episode #4)
1581. The Undertaker vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 11/13/09)
1582. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #166)
1583. AJ Styles vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #166)
1584. Chase Owens vs Jushin Thunder Liger (NJPW Power Struggle 11/8/14)
1585. Time Splitters vs reDRagon for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Power Struggle 11/8/14)
1586. AJ Styles vs Yoshitatsu (NJPW Power Struggle 11/8/14)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here's my list for the month of November



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri (WWE Tag Team Championship)
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

8-1-2014

1697 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1698 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1699 (WWE Smackdown) Rosa Mendes VS AJ Lee
1700 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Seth Rolins VS Dean Ambrose (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1701 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Diego
1702 (WWE Smackdown) Albert Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1703 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Chris Jericho

8-2-2014

1704 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Matt Taven VS Romantic Touch VS Jay Lethal VS Cedric Alexander (Golden Gauntlet)

8-3-2014

1705 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Jocephus Brody
1706 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Michael Steel VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1707 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Drew Haskins
1708 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Crash & Burn (JW Murdock & Josh Crowe) VS Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

8-4-2014

1709 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Kane (Last Man Standing match)
1710 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Mark Henry
1711 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio
1712 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1713 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1714 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1715 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho vS Luke Harper
1716 (WWE RAW) Diego VS Fandango
1717 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1718 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Heath Slater

8-6-2014

1719 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1720 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1721 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1722 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Pinky
1723 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea

8-7-2014

1724 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1725 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion VS Mr. Anderson & Gunner & Samuel Shaw
1726 (TNA Impact) Team Bully Ray (Bully Ray & Devon & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow) VS Team EC III (EC III & Rhino & Gene Snitsky & Ryklon)
1727 (TNA Impact) Sanada VS Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)

8-8-2014

1728 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Mark Henry & Big Show
1729 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Mr. Border Patrol (Damien Sandow)
1730 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1731 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Natalya
1732 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Rusev
1733 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Randy Orton

8-9-2014

1734 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Adam Cole
1735 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Tammaso Ciampa
1736 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-10-2014

1737 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zane Stevens VS Blue Tiger
1738 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA TV Championship)
1739 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Drew Haskins
1740 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Hammerjack
1741 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

8-11-2014

1742 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1743 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1744 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1745 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1746 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Dolph Ziggler
1747 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

8-13-2014

1748 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
1749 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1750 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello) VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1751 (CWFH) Worldwind Gentlemen (Remy Marcel & Jack Manley) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1752 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

8-14-2014

1753 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS Homicide VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS DJ Z VS Low Ki (Elimination Scramble Match)
1754 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1755 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Velvet Sky VS Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1756 (TNA Impact) Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young & Austin Aries & Bobby Roode
1757 (TNA Impact) The Dudleys (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) (TLC Match)

8-15-2014

1758 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
1759 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Dolph Ziggler
1760 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Luke Harper
1761 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1762 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1763 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1764 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-16-2014

1765 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS ACH
1766 (ROH TV) Steve Corino VS Kevin Steen

8-17-2014

1767 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Lighnting Bolt Kid
1768 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Blue Tiger
1769 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS John Hoodrich
1770 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1771 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Hammerjack & Jeremiah Plunkett

8-18-2014

1772 (WWE RAW) The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) VS Big Show & Mark Henry
1773 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1774 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1775 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1776 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Randy Orton VS Sheamus & RVD & Roman Reigns
1777 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Goldust & Stardust
1778 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

8-20-2014

1779 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Bram VS Abyss (Stairway To Janice Match)
1780 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)
1781 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (I Quit Match)
1782 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Angelina Love VS Gail Kim (Last Knockout Standing/Knockouts Championship)
1783 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Austin Aries VS Eric Young VS Gunner VS Magnus VS James Storm VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Championship #1 Contenders Six Sides Of Steel cage Match)

8-22-2014

1784 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
1785 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1786 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS RVD
1787 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Paige
1788 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust & Stardust VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1789 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-23-2014

1790 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Tammaso Ciampa
1791 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Moose
1792 (ROH TV) ACH VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

8-24-2014

1793 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1794 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) 2 Tuff Tony VS Hammerjack
1795 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Luke Gallows VS Paul Lee
1796 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Lightning Bolt Kid
1797 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Lou Marconi (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

8-25-2014

1798 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack Swagger
1799 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro (US Championship #1 Contenders Match)
1800 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1801 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1802 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz
1803 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane & Seth Rollins (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1804 (WWE RAW) Slater & Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1805 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1806 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt
1807 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Big Show & Mark Henry VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-26-2014

1808 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze) & Slim J VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) & Jeremy V
1809 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Cru Jones VS Todd Sexton
1810 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Rick Michaels & Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) & Bart Sawyer VS Tank & Dustin Timberlake & Scottie Wrenn & Caprice Coleman (Ultimate Survival 8 man Elimination Match)
1811 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1812 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1813 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
1814 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1815 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
1816 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
1817 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
1818 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

8-27-2014

1819 (CFWH) Ridiculously Bigg (El Ridiculoso & Biggie Bigg) VS The Family Stone (Leo Blaze & Othello)
1820 (CWFH) Saxton Huxley VS Tito Escondito
1821 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1822 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Hobo
1823 (CWFH) Vermin (Johhny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Ryan Taylor) VS Joey Ryan & Peter Avalon & Mikey O'Shea
1824 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Tommy Dreamer (New York City Streetfight)
1825 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
1826 (TNA Impact) Homicide & DJ Z & Manik VS Low Ki & Crazzy Steve & Tigre Uno
1827 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino
1828 (TNA Impact) The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries
1829 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (1st match in World Tag Team Championship series)

8-29-2014

1830 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt
1831 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1832 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Emma
1833 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Submission Match)
1834 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1835 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1836 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-30-2014

1837 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1838 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas) VS RD Evans & Moose
1839 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-31-2014

1840 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Eve (formerly known as Abriella)
1841 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS The Spiral
1842 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1843 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali shabazz & Shawn Hoodrich VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-1-2014

1844 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro & The Miz
1845 (WWE RAW) Naomi & Layla & Summer Rae VS Rosa Mendes & Eva Marie & Cameron
1846 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1847 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Curtis Axel
1848 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Titus O'Neil
1849 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Zach Ryder
1850 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Goldust
1851 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Randy Orton)

9-3-2014

1852 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1853 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Omar Asif
1854 (CWFH) The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian) VS Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello)
1855 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor VS Willie Mack (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1856 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Taryn Terrell (Knockouts Championship)
1857 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw & Gunner VS Magnus & Bram
1858 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1859 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS Homicde VS Low Ki (X Divison #1 Contender's Match)
1860 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Rhino
1861 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Bobby Lashley

9-5-2014

1862 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1863 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Heath Slater
1864 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS Paige
1865 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Zach Ryder
1866 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins & Kane & Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho & Big Show & Mark Henry

9-7-2014

1867 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1868 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1869 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

9-8-2014

1870 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Caprice Coleman & Watanabe
1871 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Brian Kendrick
1872 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1873 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1874 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Rosa VS AJ Lee & Paige
1875 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Seth Rollins
1876 (WWE RAW) Adrain Neville & Sami Zayn VS Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1877 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1878 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1879 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns (SummerSlam Rematch)

9-10-2014

1880 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1881 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Mikey O'Shea
1882 (CWFH) Eli Everfly & Omar Asif VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1883 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1884 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship/Dumpster Match)
1885 (TNA Impact) Chris Melendez VS DJ Z
1886 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Bobby Roode & Eric Young VS Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley
1887 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Velevt Sky VS The Menagnerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve & Rebel)
1888 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino (New York City Streetfight)
1889 (TNA Impact) James Storm & The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries & Tajiri
1890 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (2nd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Table Match)

9-12-2014

1891 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1892 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Justin Gabriel
1893 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
1894 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1895 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Randy Orton)

9-13-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1896 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS AJ Styles
1897 (ROH TV) Adam Pearce VS Tadarius Thomas
1898 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

9-14-2014

1899 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) PG-13 (Wolfie D & JC Ice) VS Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Scott Steiner)
1900 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Tank Abbott VS La Parka
1901 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Norman Smiley VS Fit Finlay (WCW Hardcore Championship)
1902 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Harris Brothers (Ron & Don) VS Curt Henning (2 on Handicap Match)
1903 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Meastro VS Bam Bam Bigelow
1904 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) The Filthy Animals (Kidman & Konnan) & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asia)
1905 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Kevin Nash VS The Wall
1906 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Chris Benoit VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
1907 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Blue Tiger
1908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-15-2014

1910 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Kane
1911 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1912 (WWE RAW) Paige & Nikki Bella VS Brie Bella & AJ Lee
1913 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt
1914 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus VS Cesaro & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
1915 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Naomi
1916 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1917 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins

9-17-2014

1918 (CWFH) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
1919 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
1920 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1921 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
1922 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1923 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Knockout Battle Royal
1924 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Kenny King VS Chris Melendez
1925 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Homicide VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
1926 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (3rd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Ladders Match)
1927 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bram VS Gunner
1928 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

9-19-2014

1929 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1930 (WWE Smackdown) Doplh Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Cesaro
1931 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater VS Adam Rose
1932 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Big Show VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1933 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Nikki Bella
1934 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1935 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

9-20-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1936 (ROH TV) The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Micheal Bennett) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
1937 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Micheal Elgin (ROH World Championship)

9-22-2014

1938 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1939 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Jack Swagger
1940 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
1941 (WWE RAW) Deam Ambrose VS Kane
1942 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro
1943 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Rusev
1944 (WWE RAW) SlaterGator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Adam Rose & The Bunny
1945 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
1946 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS John Cena

9-24-2014

1947 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Jarrod Vargas
1948 (CWFH) Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1949 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Mikey O'Shea
1950 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship/2 out of 3 falls match)
1951 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Low Ki
1952 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Tajiri
1953 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Knux
1954 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Mr. Anderson
1955 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samuel Shaw
1956 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP VS Abyss VS Tajiri VS Mr. Anderson (New York City Gold Rush)

9-26-2014

1957 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Dean Ambrose
1958 (WWE Smackdown) Ic Championship #1 Contenders Battle Royal
1959 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1960 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1961 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1962 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Big Show
1963 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mamba & Mini Abismo ***** & Taya & Silver Kain VS Dinastia & Faby Apache & Pimpinela Esuarlata & El Elegido (Relevos Atomicos De Locura)
1964 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Chessman VS Heavy Metal (Primer Retador Por El Mgacampeoanto)
1965 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mexican Powers (Crazy Boy & Joe Lider) VS Drago & Fenix VS Angelico & Jack Evans VS Los Perros del Mal (Daga & Psicosis) VS Los Mamitos (Mr. E & Sexy B) (AAA World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
1966 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Monster Pain & Matt Morgan & Jeff Jarrett VS Los Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (AAA VS TNA y WWL)
1967 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Heavy Metal VS Texano Jr. (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
1968 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Blue Demon Jr. VS El Mesías (AAA Latin American Championship)
1969 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Dr. Wagner Jr. & Electroshock & La Parka & Octagon VS Canek & Masacara Ario 2000 & Universo 2000 & Villano IV
1970 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo VS Cibernetico (2 out of 3 falls/Hair VS Hair match)

9-27-2014

matches 1978-1980 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

1971 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1972 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Cesaro VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1973 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1974 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Mark Henry VS Rusev
1975 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1976 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1977 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) John Cena VS Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)
1978 (ROH TV) Micheal Bennett VS ACH VS Silas Young VS BJ Whitmer
1979 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Rodderick Strong) VS Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens)
1980 (ROH TV) Caprice Coleman VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

9-28-2014

1981 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Ali Shabazz
1982 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shane Smalls VS Krash
1983 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-29-2014

1984 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1985 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Rosa Mendes
1986 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas
1987 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Eva Marie & Cameron (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1988 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
1989 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
1990 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Damien Mizdow
1991 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose & John Cena VS The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton)

9-30-2014

1992 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert VS Christian & Test
1993 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
1994 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy (Special referee match/Special Ref = Lita)
1995 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Jacqueline VS Trish Stratus (WWF Women's Championship)
1996 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Dudley Boyz VS Kane & Big Show (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
1997 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Rob Van Dam VS Undertaker (WWF Hardcore Championship)
1998 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Kurt Angle VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
1999 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS The Rock (World Championship)
2000 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS Stone Cold Steve Asutin (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2001 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Benoit VS "Mean" Mike Enos
2002 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Fit Finlay VS Van Hammer
2003 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Norman Smiley VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
2004 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Wrath
2005 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Lex Luger VS Konnan
2006 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Jericho VS Perry Saturn (Loser must wear a dress for 90 days0
2007 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera VS Pyschosis VS Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
2008 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Ric & David Flair VS Barry Windham & Curt Henning
2009 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Goldberg VS Scott Hall (Ladder/Taser match)
2010 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Rey Mysterio VS Matt Hardy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2011 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Big Show & A-Train VS Undertaker & Nathan Jones
2012 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Trish Stratus VS Jazz & Victoria (WWE Women's Championship)
2013 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) VS Chris Benoit & Ryno VS Los Guerreros (Eddie & Chavo) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2014 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels
2015 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Booker T VS Triple H (World Heavyweight Championship)
2016 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Hulk Hogan VS Vince McMahon ("The Battle In Seattle" Street Fight)
2017 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) The Rock Vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
2018 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Brock Lesnar VS Kurt Angle (WWE Championship)

10-1-2014

2019 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Chris Jericho & Christian VS Booker T & Goldust (World Tag Team Championship)
2020 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Ric Flair
2021 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Dawn Marie VS Torrie Wilson
2022 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Tajiri VS Jamie Noble (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2023 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kane VS Triple H (World Heavyweight + IC unifacation Championship Match)
2024 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2025 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
2026 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Undertaker VS Brock Lesnar (Hell In A Cell/WWE championship)
2027 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
2028 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Eric Young
2029 (TNA Impact) Manik VS Shark Boy
2030 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Mr. Anderson
2031 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)

10-2-2014

2032 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Spike & Tazz VS Dudley Boyz (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
2033 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2034 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Trish Stratus VS Jazz (WWF Women's Championship/Special referee match/Special Ref = Jacqueline)
2035 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Ric Flair VS Vince McMahon (Streetfight)
2036 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) The Rock VS Chris Jericho (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2037 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) 2002 Royal Rumble
2038 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Big Show & Spike VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS (WCW) Lance Storm & The Hurricane VS (WWF) Hardy Boyz (Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2039 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Perry Saturn VS (WCW) Raven
2040 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) KroniK (Brian Adams and Bryan Clark) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
2041 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS Chris Jericho (WWF) (WWF Hardcore Championship)
2042 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) Edge VS Christian (WWF IC Championship)
2043 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rhyno VS (WWF) Tajiri (WCW US Championship)
2044 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T & Shane McMahon (WCW Championship/2 on 1 Handicap Match)
2045 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)

10-3-2014

2046 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jeff Hardy & Bubba Ray Dudley & Spike Dudley VS 3-Minute Warning (Rosey & Jamal) & Rico (Tables Match)
2047 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jamie Noble VS Billy Kidman (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2048 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship/Harcore Match)
2049 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Big Show (WWE Championship)
2050 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Los Guerreros (Eddie and Chavo Guerrero) VS Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2051 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Triple H VS Chris Jericho VS Booker T VS Kane VS Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match)
2052 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
2053 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Naomi
2054 (WWE Smackdown) Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2055 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
2056 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton) VS John Cena & Dean Ambrose

10-4-2014

matches 2065-206 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

2057 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Lance Storm VS (WWF) Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2058 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) & Spike Dudley VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) & (WCW) Test
2059 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) X-Pac VS Tajiri (WCW Cruiserweight Championship VS WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
2060 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Chris Jericho VS (ECW) Ryhno
2061 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS (WWF) Jeff Hardy (WWF Hardcore Championship ladder Match)
2062 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon (WWF Tag Team Championship VS WCW Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
2063 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
2064 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T (WCW Championship)
2065 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Adam Cole
2066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH World Championship)

10-6-2014

2067 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2068 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Mark Henry
2069 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Summer Rae
2070 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Tyson Kidd

2071 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Mini-Gator (Hornswoggle)
2072 (WWE RAW) Paige & Alicia Fox VS AJ Lee & Emma
2073 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Sheamus
2074 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS The Authority (Randy Orton & Kane & Seth Rollins) (3 on 1 Handicap Match)

10-8-2014

2075 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Eli Everfly
2076 (CWFH) Grappler 3 VS Matthew Scott
2077 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
2078 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Joey Ryan
2079 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Taryn Terell VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Championship #1 contenders match)
2080 (TNA Impact) Revolution (James Storm & The Great Sanada) VS Low Ki & Tigre Uno
2081 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Bram (No DQ Match)
2082 (TNA Impact) Bobby Rude VS MVP & Kenny King (2 on 1 Handicap elimination match)
2083 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (Final match in World Tag Team Championship series/Full Metal Mayhem)

10-10-2014

2084 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose VS Kane
2085 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2086 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins
2087 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Dolph Ziggler
2088 (WWE Smackdown) Team Teddy (Mark Henry & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & El Torito & Jack Swagger) VS Team Johnny (Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) & Hornswoggle & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Bo Dallas & Damien Mizdow & The Miz)
2089 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins

10-11-2014

2090 (ROH TV) RD Evans & Moose VS Bloodbound Warriors (Red Scorpion & Grey Wolf)
2091 (ROH TV) 20 Man Honor Rumble

10-12-2014

2092 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Trent Bashem
2093 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Kerry Awful
2094 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

10-13-2014

2095 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Dean Ambrose VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2096 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Layla VS Paige & Alicia Fox
2097 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Randy Orton
2098 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
2099 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Big Show
2100 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
2101 (WWE RAW) Cameron & Nikki Bella & Summer Rae VS Brie Bella & Natalya & Naomi
2102 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Dean Ambrose (No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match)

10-15-2014

2103 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste
2104 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ian Sutton
2105 (CWFH) Hobo VS Biajio Crazenzo
2106 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Sgt. Major
2107 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
2108 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)
2109 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Matt Hardy
2110 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love & BroMans (DJ Z & Jesse Godderz) VS The Managerie (Rebel & Kunx & Crazzy Steve)
2111 (TNA Impact) Tyrus VS Shark Boy
2112 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Jeff Hardy VS Austin Aries VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship #1 contenders Elimination Match)

10-17-2014

2113 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
2114 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS AJ Lee
2115 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The Miz & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
2116 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Nikki Bella
2117 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane
2118 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Charlotte VS Bayley (NXT Women's Championship)
2119 (WWE NXT 5-8-2014) 20 Man NXT Championship #1 Contender's Battle Royal

10-18-2014

2120 (WWE NXT 7-17-2014) Sami Zayn VS Tyson Kidd

10-19-2014

2121 (WCW Main Event 4-28-1991) El Gigante & Sting & Flyin Brian VS Four Horsemen (Ric Flair & Barry Windham & Arn Anderson)
2122 (WCW Beach Blast 92) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS "Ravishing" Rick Rude (30 Min Ironman Match)
2123 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Adrian Neville VS Tyson Kidd VS Tyler Breeze VS Sami Zayn (NXT Championship Fatal 4 Way)
2124 (WWE NXT 10-2-2014) Adrian Neville VS Tyson Kidd (Last Chance NXT Championship match)
2125 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Sami Zayn VS Titus O'Neil
2126 (WWE NXT 10-2-2014) Charlotte VS Bayley (NXT Women's Championship)
2127 (WWE NXT 9-18-2014) Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn VS Titus O'Neil & Tyson Kidd
2128 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Hideo Itami VS Viktor
2129 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Becky Lych VS Sasha Banks

10-20-2014

2130 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Hanson
2131 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Damien Mizdow
2132 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2133 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Big E
2134 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Summer Rae
2135 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
2136 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Dean Ambrose VS The Authority (Randy Orton & Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 3 Handicap Streetfight)

10-21-2014

2137(IPW:UK) Zack Sabre Jr. VS "Party" Marty Scrull

10-22-2014

2138 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS BroMans (DJ Z & Jessie Godderz)
2139 (TNA Impact) Low Ki & Samoa Joe VS Samuel Shaw & Gunner
2140 (TNA iMPACT) Bram VS Devon (Hardcore Match)
2141 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson & Chris Melendez VS Kenny King & MVP
2142 (TNA Impact) EC3 & Tyrus VS Eric Young & Rockstar Spud

10-24-2014

2143 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
2144 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS AJ Lee
2145 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
2146 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron & Nikki Bella & Summer Rae VS Natalya & Naomi & Brie Bella
2147 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Mark Henry VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Bo Dallas

10-25-2014

2148 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH Tag Team Championship)
2149 (ROH TV) Will Ferrara VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
2150 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe (ROH World Championship)

10-26-2014

2151 (WWE Hell In A Cell 2014 kickoff match) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas

10-27-2014

2152 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Big Show & Mark Henry (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2153 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2154 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2155 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Ryback
2156 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Naomi
2157 (WWE RAW) Kane VS Dolph Ziggler
2158 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

10-29-2014

2159 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Low Ki VS MVP & Kenny King
2160 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Taryn Terrell
2161 (TNA Impact) EC3 & Tyrus VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff)
2162 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Eddie Edwards
2163 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Special Referee Match=Special Ref Kurt Angle)

10-30-2014

2164 (WSX Episode 1) Matt Sydal VS Jack Evans
2165 (WSX Episode 1) WSX Royal Rumble
2166 (WSX Episode 2) Luke Hawx VS Human Tornado
2167 (WSX Episode 2) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino)
2167 (WSX Episode 2) 6-Pac VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)

10-31-2014

2168 (WWE Smackdown) Divas Halloween Battle Royal
2169 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dolph Ziggler
2170 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
2171 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater VS Ryback
2172 (WWE Smackdown) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
2173 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS The Great Khali
2174 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Ceasro (Trick or Streetfight Match)

11-2-2014

2175 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nick Iggy VS Ali Shabazz
2176 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
2177 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Dante VS Hammerjack (Fans Bring The Weapons match)

11-3-2014

2178 (ROH TV) Mark Briscoe VS Caprice Coleman
2179 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob & Cheeseburger) VS The Decade (Adam Page & BJ Whitmer)
2180 (ROH TV) Matt Sydal VS AJ Styles
2181 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
2182 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS The Miz
2183 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Tyson Kidd
2184 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins (IC Championship)
2185 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Ryback
2186 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Mark Henry
2187 (WWE RAW) Emma VS Nikki Bella
2188 (WWE RAW) Zack Ryder VS Rusev
2189 (WWE RAW) Fernando VS Stardust
2190 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Seth Rollins

11-5-2014

2191 Josh Crow VS "Stylin" Shane Eden
2192 (SAW = Sourthern All-Star Wrestling 8-29-08) "Stylin" Shane Eden VS "Maniac" Marc Anthony
2193 (WSX Episode 3) Trailer Park Boyz ("Spider" Nate Webb & Josh "Jug" Raymond) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
2194 (WSX Episode 3) El Hombre Blanco Enmascardo VS Jack Evans
2195 (WSX Episode 3) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (TLC = Tables-Ladders-Cervesas Match)
2196 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Samoa Joe & Low Ki
2197 (TNA Impact) Bram & Magnus VS Devon & Tommy Dreamer (Hardcore Match)
2198 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)
2199 (TNA Impact) Bobby Rude VS MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

11-7-2014

2200 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
2201 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Ryback
2202 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Adam Rose
2203 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Summer Rae
2204 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Kane (Steel Cage Match)

11-8-2014

2205 (WWE No Mercy 2007) Batista VS The Great Khali (World Heavyweight Championship/Punjabi Prision match)
2206 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Tammaso Ciampa
2207 (ROH TV) Worst Case Scenario (Elijah Evans IV & Ethan Evans) VS RD Evans & Moose
2208 (ROH TV) The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

11-10-2014

2209 (Lucha Libre USA Masked Warriors - Season 1 Ep 1) El Oriental & El Limon & Neutronic VS PR Powers (PR Flyer & San Jaun Kid) & Mascara Purpura
2210 (Lucha Libre USA Masked Warriors - Season 1 Ep 1) Mini Park & Mascarita Dorada VS Pequeno Halloween & Chi Chi
2211 (Lucha Libre USA Masked Warriors - Season 1 Ep 1) Tinieblas Jr. VS Marco Corleone
2212 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
2213 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
2214 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sheamus (US Championship)
2215 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
2216 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Mark Henry
2217 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Brie Bella
2218 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Tyson Kidd
2219 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Ryback

11-12-2014

2220 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Revolution (James Storm & Abyss) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
2221 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
2222 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Jessie Godderz & DJ Z) & The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve & Rebel)
2223 (TNA Impact) Tyrus VS Eric Young
2224 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Gunner (No DQ Match)
2225 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Austin Aries

11-14-2014

2226 (WWE NXT 10-23-2014) Jason Jordan &tye Dillinger VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
2227 (WWE NXT 10-23-2014) Bayley VS Sasha Banks
2228 (WWE NXT 10-23-2014) Adrian Neville VS Titus O'Neil (NXT Championship match)
2229 (WWE NXT 11-13-2014) Alexa Bliss VS Sasha Banks
2230 (WWE NXT 11-13-2014) Finn Balor & Hideo Itami VS Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
2231 (WWE NXT 11-13-2014) Sami Zayn VS Adrian Neville (NXT Championship match)
2232 (WWE NXT 6-26-2014) Bull Dempsey VS Xavier Woods
2233 (WWE NXT 7-31-2014) Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey VS The Mechanics (Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder)
2234 (WWE NXT 7-31-2014) Becky Lynch VS Charlotte
2235 (WWE NXT 7-31-2014) Adam Rose VS Tyson Kidd
2236 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Baron Corbin VS CJ Parker
2237 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Mojo Rawley VS Bull Dempsey
2238 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Enzo Amore VS Sylvestor Lefort (Hair VS Hair)
2239 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara & Kalisto) (NXT Tag Team Championship)
2240 (WWE NXT 9-25-2014) Mojo Rawley VS Bull Dempsey
2241 (WWE NXT 9-25-2014) Bayley VS Alexa Bliss
2242 (WWE NXT 9-25-2014) Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara & Kalisto) VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) (NXT Tag Team Championship)
2243 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Sin Cara
2244 (WWE Smackdown) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Adam Rose & The Bunny
2245 (WWE Smackdown) Tyson Kidd VS Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship Elimination Match)
2246 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Natalya
2247 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Ryback

11-15-2014

2248 (ROH TV) Will Ferrara & Caprice Coleman & Tadarius Thomas VS The Decade (Roderick Strong & Adam Page & BJ Whitmer)
2249 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS ACH (ROH TV Championship)

11-17-2014

2250 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
2251 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Tyson Kidd
2252 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cesaro
2253 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Heath Slater
2254 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Sheamus
2255 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS AJ Brie (Brie Bella)
2256 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & The Miz & Damien Mizdow

11-19-2014

2257 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Othello
2258 (CWFH) Ian Sutton VS Evan Thomas
2259 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Matthew Scott
2260 (CWFH) Todd Chandler VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
2261 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
2262 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim VS Havok (TNA Knockouts Championship)
2263 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Chris Melendez
2264 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Tommy Dreamer (Harcore Match)
2265 (TNA Impact) DJ Z Tigre Uno VS Manik VS Low Ki (X-division Championship)

11-21-2014

2265 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Rusev
2266 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
2267 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS AJ Bella (AJ Lee)
2268 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Erick Rowan
2269 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane) VS Big Show & Ryback

11-24-2014

2270 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Ryback
2271 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Luke Harper (IC Championship)
2272 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2273 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Justin Gabriel
2274 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella AJ Lee
2275 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose & The Bunny VS Tyson Kidd & Natalya
2276 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & John Cena VS Seth Rollins & J&J Security (Joey Mercury & Jamie Noble)

11-28-2014

2277 (WWE Smackdown) 20 man US Championship Battle Royal
2278 (WWE Smackdown) Emma VS Nikki Bella
2279 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback Seth Rollins
2280 (WWE Smackdown 11-28-2014) Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) & Titus O'Neil VS The New Day (Xavier Woods & Kofi Kingston & Big E)
2281 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Luke Harper (IC Championship)



2281 so far.


----------



## smitlick

3352 for myself



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/2/13
1120. Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 27/2/13
1121. Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 6/3/13
1122. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 13/3/13
1123. Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 20/3/13
1124. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 27/3/13
1125. Kane vs Antonio Cesaro
1126. The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 3/4/13
1127. The Miz vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 10/4/13
1128. Tons of Funk & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield
1129. Jack Swagger vs Yoshi Tatsu
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 5
1130. Delfin vs Caras
1131. Sasuke vs Caras
1132. Sasuke vs Caras
1133. Delfin vs Pantera
1134. Sasuke/Lee vs Delfin/Naniwa
1135. Mask vs Michinoku
1136. Sasuke/Kendo/Shimoda vs Delfin/Naniwa/Hasegawa
1137. Jay vs Sasuke
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
1138. Steen vs Taylor
1139. Ciampa vs Cage
1140. Gargano vs Mack
1141. Fox vs Strong
1142. Younger vs Ryan
1143. ACH vs Nese
1144. O'Reilly vs Trent?
1145. Elgin vs Swann
1146. Cole/Bucks vs Hooligans/Perkins
1995 Yearbook Disc 13
1147. Hart vs DBS
1148. RVD vs Kroffat
1149. Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue
1150. Aguayo/Konnan/Parka/Octagon vs Pentagon/Caras/Estrada/Ano
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 6
1151. Sasuke/Zebra vs Naniwa/Pogo
1152. Sasuke/Mask/Nakajima vs Boy/Sato/Shiryu
1153. Pantera vs Delfin
1154. Sasuke/Mask/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1155. Shiryu vs Sasuke
1156. Teioh/Shiryu vs Michinoku/Funaki
1157. Togo vs Collins
1158. Michinoku vs Tanaka
1159. Saint vs Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 14
1160. Hashimoto/Hirata vs Chono/Tenzan
1161. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera
1162. Han vs Yammamoto
1163. Anjoh vs Sano
1164. Winners vs Marabunta
1165. Octagoncito/Sagrada/Tororito/Munequito vs Espectrico/Espectrito II/Parkita/Guerrera
1166. Parka/Octagon/Misterio Jr/Santo vs Pentagon/Panther/Psicosis/Guerrera
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2
1167. Younger vs Cage
1168. Gargano vs Steen
1169. Elgin vs Strong
1170. ACH vs O'Reilly
1171. B-Boy/Mack/Ciampa vs Best Friends
1172. Gargano vs Elgin
1173. Younger vs O'Reilly
1174. Bucks/Cole vs Fox/Swann/LeRae
1175. O'Reilly vs Elgin
Michinoku Pro Disc 7
1176. Sasuke vs Shiryu
1177. Liger/Hamada/Naniwa vs Togo/Michinoku/Funaki
1178. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin
1179. Casas vs Sasuke
1180. Togo/Shiryu/Funaki/Collins vs Hamada/Delfin/Astro/Otsuka
1181. Mask vs Teioh
1182. Michinoku/Togo/Teioh/Funaki vs Delfin/Mask/Naniwa/Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 15
1183. King vs Dantes
1184. Tiger vs Kanemoto
1185. Lawler vs Hart
1186. Toyota vs Kong
1187. Hayabusa vs Oya
1188. Misawa/Kobashi/Asako vs Kawada/Taue/Honda
PWX Funny Draws Money
1189. Everett vs Lude
1190. Melissa vs Yim
1191. Cabana vs Riley
1192. Ryan vs Manning
1193. Konley vs Striker
PWX Us vs The World
1194. Striker vs Page
1195. Melissa vs Yim
1196. Cabana vs Ryan
Michinoku Pro Disc 8
1197. Saint vs Hoshikawa
1198. Shinzaki vs Hayabusa
1199. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Hamada/Yakushiji
1200. Togo/Teioh vs Delfin/Santo
1201. Togo/Teioh/Michinoku/Funaki/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin/Mask/Hamada/Naniwa
1202. Shinzaki vs Michinoku
1203. Sasuke/Hamada/Naniwa/Yakushiji vs Togo/Teioh/Funaki/Shiryu
1204. Michinoku vs Delfin
WWE NXT 17/10/13
1205. The Ascension vs Neville/Graves
1206. Paige/Emma vs BFFs
1207. Zayn vs Dallas
WWE Main Event 17/4/13
1208. Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Main Event 24/4/13
1209. Gauntlet Match
WWE NXT 24/10/13
1210. Emma vs Sasha Banks
1211. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 31/10/13
1212. Paige vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 7/11/13
1213. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 14/11/13
1214. Bayley/Charlotte vs The BFFs
1215. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
BATTLEWAR 12
1216. Radioactive Wave vs 3.0
1217. Buxx Belmar vs Mike Bailey
1218. The Rock N Roid Express vs TDT
1219. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
Wrestling Spectacular 2
1220. Gene Snitsky vs Michael Tarver
1221. Tommy Dreamer & Rudeboy Riley vs X-Pac & Logan Black
1222. Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita
1223. Luke Gallows vs Matt Morgan
1224. Angelina Love vs Mickie James
Michinoku Pro Disc 9
1225. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada (1/14/1997)
1226. Dick Togo vs. Yakushiji (3/1/1997)
1227. El Gran Hamada vs. Funaki (3/1/1997)
1228. Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke (3/1/1997)
1229. Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku (3/1/1997)
1230. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Motegi vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada/Gran 

Naniwa/Yakushiji (3/16/1997)
1231. Tiger Mask/Hayabusa/Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Super Boy 
Michinoku Pro Disc 10
1232. Great Sasuke vs. Funaki (5/11/1997)
1233. Shinzaki/El Gran Hamada vs. Great Sasuke/Tiger Mask (6/22/1997)
1234. Great Sasuke vs. Super Boy (8/24/1997)
1235. Dick Togo vs. Great Sasuke (8/31/1997)
1236. TAKA Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask (9/23/1997)
Michinoku Pro Disc 11
1237. Undertaker vs. Hakushi (10/10/1997)
1238. Super Delfin/Hoshikawa/Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Funaki (10/10/1997)
1239. Great Sasuke vs. TAKA Michinoku (10/10/1997)
1240. Mens Teoh/Funaki vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin (11/2/1997)
1241. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin vs. Mens Teoh/Funaki (11/9/1997)
1242. Super Delfin/Genjin/Kozumi vs. Great Sasuke/Yakushiji/Fukuoka (12/1/1997)
1243. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke/Solar I (12/7/1997)
1995 Yearbook Disc 16
1244. Misterio Jr/Octagon/Muneco vs Psicosis/Guerrera/Panther
1245. Munequito vs Espectrito
1246. Santo/Misterio Jr/Parka/Octagon vs Fuerza/Estrada/Pentagon/Psicosis
1247. Jericho vs Dragon
1248. Kakihara/Kanehara vs Anjoh/Takayama
WWE NXT 21/11/13
1249. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1250. Aiden English vs Adrian Neville
1251. Leo Kruger vs Sami Zayn
WWE Main Event 1/5/13
1252. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/5/13
1253. Antonio Cesaro vs Randy Orton
Michinoku Pro Disc 12
1254. Dos Caras vs Tiger Mask
1255. Sasuke/Delfin/Tiger vs Caras/Hamada/Solar I
1256. TAKA Michinoku vs Funaki
1257. Togo/Teioh vs Sasuke/Delfin
1258. Mens Teioh vs Funaki
1259. Togo/Funaki/Super vs Sasuke/Hamada/Tiger
1260. Shinzaki/Hayabusa vs Kanemura/Gannosuke
Best of WCW Cruiserweights Set Disc 1
1261. Juvi vs Psicosis
1262. Booker vs Malenko
1263. Jericho vs Ultimo
1264. Magnum/Nobunaga vs Public Enemy
1265. Suwa vs Juvi
1266. Jericho vs Ultimo
1267. Doc Dean vs Hayashi
1268. Finley vs Bret
1269. Mysterio vs Malenko
1270. Lizmark vs Ultimo
1271. Psicosis vs Eddie
1272. Juvi vs Mysterio
1273. Parka/Dandy vs Calo/Ciclope
1274. Silver King vs Jericho
1275. Psicosis/Juvi vs Parka/Dandy
1276. Finley vs Benoit
1277. Jericho vs Houston
1278. Nobunaga vs Ultimo
1995 Yearbook Disc 17
1279. Sakuraba/Sano vs Malenko/Anjoh 
1280. Ozaki vs Kansai
1281. Michaels vs Jarrett
1282. Taue vs Kobashi
1283. Misawa vs Kawada
1284. Hart vs Hakushi
C*4/ISW Fighting Back 3 Wrestling With Cancer
1285. Lovely/**** vs Rukin/Hawke vs D'Milo/Eddy vs The Incredible Hunks
1286. Nyx/Bamboo vs Belmar/Jacques vs Iron/Skye vs Fury/Kraven
1287. Addy Starr vs Pinkie Sanchez
1288. Beef Wellington vs Twiggy
1289. Matt Cross vs Michael Von Payton
1290. Badd Boys vs Food Fighters
1291. Belmar vs Rukin vs Jacques vs Hawke
1292. Bailey/London vs Super Smash Brothers
1995 Yearbook Disc 18
1293. Hayabusa vs Gladiator
1294. Muto vs Koshinaka
Cruiserweights Disc 2
1295. Nagata vs Saturn
1296. Magnum vs Ultimo
1297. Eddie vs Konnan
1298. Juvi vs Jericho
1299. Flynn vs Finley
1300. Jericho vs Malenko
1301. Saito vs Ultimo
1302. Villano IV & V vs Juvi & Psicosis
1303. Malenko vs Horowitz
1304. Finley vs Eddie
1305. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1306. Eddie vs Juvi
1307. Jericho vs Rey Jr
1308. Juvi vs Psicosis
1309. Suwa vs Flynn
1310. Damien vs Chavo Jr
1995 Yearbook Disc 19
1311. Sasaki vs Hashimoto
1312. Muto vs Chono
1313. Hashimoto vs Tenzan
1314. Flair vs Muto
1315. Muto vs Hashimoto
Cruiserweights Disc 3
1316. Eddie vs Magnum
1317. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Lizmark
1318. Juvi vs Kidman
1319. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1320. Kanyon vs Lizmark
1321. Hennig vs Malenko
1322. Juvi vs Psicosis
1323. Kidman vs Psicosis
1324. Juvi vs Tokyo
1325. Jericho vs Chavo Jr
1326. Malenko vs Hayashi
1327. Hayashi vs Kourageous
1328. Jericho vs Wright
1329. Rey Jr vs Armstrong
1330. Hayashi vs Dinsmore
1331. Headbangers vs Pitbulls
1995 Yearbook Disc 20
1332. Fujiwara vs Taka
1333. Michaels vs Razor
1334. Aja Kong vs Kansai
1335. Inoue/Inoue vs Toyota/Hasegawa
1336. Hayabusa vs Oya
1337. Toyota vs Hokuto
WWE NXT 28/11/13
1338. Yoshi Tatsu vs Antonio Cesaro
1339. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1340. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 5/12/13
1341. Natalya vs Paige
1342. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 12/12/13
1343. Kassius Ohno vs Alexander Rusev
1344. Natalya & Bayley vs The BFFs
1345. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 19/12/13
1346. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro & Leo Kruger
1347. Paige vs Sasha Banks
1348. The Ascension vs The American Pitbulls
1349. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 26/12/13
1350. William Regal vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 15/5/13
1351. Seth Rollins vs Kane
WWE Main Event 22/5/13
1352. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E Langston
WWE Main Event 29/5/13
1353. Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 5/6/13
1354. Sheamus vs Antonio Cesaro
Cruiserweights Disc 4
1355. Juvi vs Kourageous
1356. Jericho vs Disco
1357. Hayashi vs Lane
1358. Juvi vs Kourageous
1359. Juvi vs Garza
1360. Juvi vs Silver King
1361. Finlay vs Brad Armstrong
1362. Hayashi vs Juvi
1363. Juvi vs Kidman
1364. Ultimo vs Rey Jr
1365. Saturn vs Psicosis
1366. Kidman vs Psicosis
1367. Psicosis vs Dragon
1368. Parka/Villano V/Ciclope vs Psicosis/Calo/Chavo Jr
1369. Jericho vs Iaukea
1370. Jericho vs Raven
Death of WCW Disc 1
1371. Hogan vs Sting
1372. Hogan vs Sting
1373. Traylor/Steiners vs Konnan/Norton/Bagwell
1374. Bret vs Flair
1375. Nash vs Traylor
1376. Outsiders vs Bloom/Enos
Death of WCW Disc 2
1377. Outsiders vs Steiners
1378. Sting vs Hogan
1379. Hogan/Nash vs Sting/Savage
1380. Giant/Savage/Sting vs Hogan/Outsiders
1381. Goldberg vs Renegade
Cruiserweights Disc 5
1382. Kidman vs Hayashi
1383. Kidman vs Lane
1384. Jericho vs Finlay
1385. LWO vs Chavo Jr/Lizmark/Parka/Ciclope
1386. Benoit/Malenko vs Wright/Disco
1387. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1388. Rey Jr vs Calo
1389. Jericho vs Kanyon
1390. Juvi vs Iaukea
1391. Jericho vs Psicosis
1392. Eddie vs Saturn
1393. Kidman vs Juvi
WWE Main Event 12/6/13
1394. The Miz vs Cody Rhodes
CZW High Stakes V
1395. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James
1396. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer
1397. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
1398. Beaver Boys vs Front
1399. Excellent/LuFisto vs Cherry/Parks
1400. Azrieal/Dickinson/OI4K vs Colon/Busick/Juicy Product
1401. Gulak vs Fox
WWE Main Event 19/6/13
1402. The Shield vs The Usos/Justin Gabriel
1403. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 26/6/13
1404. Dean Ambrose vs Christian
WWE Main Event 3/7/13
1405. Damien Sandow vs Christian
WWE Main Event 10/7/13
1406. Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 17/7/13
1407. Christian vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 24/7/13
1408. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
AAW Defining Moment 2013
1409. Cabana/Miller vs Lawrence/Crane
1410. ACH vs Rose
1411. KFM vs ZG
1412. Kingston vs Jacobs
1413. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
1414. Young vs Edwards
1415. Elgin vs Walker
1416. Hollister vs Cannon
Cruiserweights Disc 6
1417. Eddie vs Dean
1418. Kidman vs Chavo
1419. Jericho vs Eddie
1420. Eddie vs Saturn
1421. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1422. Dean vs Raven
1423. Kidman vs Jericho
1424. Rey Jr vs Dandy
1425. Juvi vs Hayashi
1426. Juvi vs Hayashi
1427. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1428. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1429. Kidman vs Chavo
1430. Eddie vs Raven
Cruiserweights Disc 7
1431. Kidman vs Juvi
1432. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1433. Bret vs Benoit
1434. Juvi vs Calo
1435. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1436. Benoit vs Smiley
1437. Kanyon vs Magnum
1438. Saturn vs Silver King
1439. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1440. Bret vs Dean
1441. Kidman vs Eddie
1442. Saturn vs Silver King
1443. Benoit vs Iaukea
1444. Kidman vs Eddie
Death of WCW Disc 3
1445. Savage vs Sting
1446. Goldberg vs Raven
1447. Hogan vs Savage
1448. Bagwell/Norton vs Rick Steiner/Luger
1449. The Outsiders vs Sting/Giant
Death of WCW Disc 4
1450. Luger/Nash vs Hogan/Giant
1451. Sting vs Giant
1452. Adams vs Giant
1453. DDP vs Savage
1454. Goldberg vs Hall
1455. Goldberg vs Hogan
Cruiserweights Disc 8
1456. Rey Jr vs Villano V
1457. Disco vs Silver King
1458. Benoit/Dean vs Scott/Steve Armstrong
1459. ***** Casas vs Dick Togo
1460. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1461. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1462. Benoit vs Kanyon
1463. Juvi/Eddie vs Kidman
1464. Eddie vs Villano V
1465. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1466. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1467. Disco vs Shiima
1468. Jericho vs Booker
WWE Main Event 31/7/13
1469. R-Truth vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 7/8/13
1470. The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos
WWE Main Event 14/8/13
1471. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 21/8/13
1472. The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 28/8/13
1473. The Prime Time Players vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 4/9/13
1474. The Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
SWE Crossing The Line
1475. Drew Gulak vs MK McKinnan
1476. Mark Haskins vs Drake Younger
1477. Stixx vs Soldier Ant
1478. El Ligero vs AR Fox vs Tommy End
1479. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
1480. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet

May 

OPW All Or Nothing
1481. Matt Tremont vs Jaka
1482. Amasis vs Sonjay Dutt
1483. Mascara Celestial vs Ophidian
1484. Scot Summers vs Chris Dickinson
WWE Main Event 11/9/13
1485. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 18/9/13
1486. Dolph Ziggler vs Curtis Axel 
WWE Main Event 25/9/13
1487. The Usos vs Big E Langston & Fandango
WWE Main Event 2/10/13
1488. Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
1489. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 9/10/13
1490. Zack Ryder vs Big E Langston
Cruiserweights Disc 9
1491. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Kaz Hayashi
1492. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1493. Nobunaga vs Saturn
1494. Finlay vs Booker
1495. Eddie/Juvi vs Rey Jr/Kidman
1496. Saturn vs Jericho
1497. Juvi/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1498. Psicosis vs Kidman
1499. Parka vs Booker
1500. Psicosis vs Juvi
1501. Parka vs Rey Jr
1502. Hayashi vs LeRoux
1503. Garza/Lizmark/Calo vs Juvi/King/Parka
1504. Booker vs Bret
1505. King vs Jericho
WWE Main Event 16/10/13
1506. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 23/10/13
1507. Goldust vs Seth Rollins
1508. Real Americans vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 30/10/13
1509. Kofi Kingston vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 6/11/13
1510. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
1511. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
WWE Main Event 13/11/13
1512. Natalya vs AJ Lee
WWE Main Event 20/11/13
1513. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 27/11/13
1514. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 4/12/13
1515. Goldust vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 11/12/13
1516. Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 18/12/13
1517. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 25/12/13
1518. The Bella Twins & Natalya vs AJ Lee, Tamina & Aksana
CZW Best of the Best XIII
1519. Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar vs Lucky tHURTeen
1520. Biff Busick vs Azrieal vs Caleb Konley
1521. Drake Younger vs Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher
1522. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey
1523. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
1524. Drake Younger vs AR Fox
1525. Juicy Product vs OI4K
1526. Drake Younger vs Biff Busick
WWE Main Event 3/10/12
1527. CM Punk vs Sheamus
WWE Main Event 10/10/12
1528. Big Show vs Randy Orton
Wrestling Is Heart Pulse
1529. Dale Patricks vs Arik Cannon
1530. Reed Bentley vs Billy Roc
1531. Green Ant & Mat Russo vs Mr Touchdown & Joe Pittman
WWE Main Event 17/10/12
1532. Kofi Kingston vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 24/10/12
1533. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
Wrestling Is Heart Circulate
1534. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak
1535. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly
1536. Gangrel & The Daywalkers vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Pride of Indiana
1537. Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs AC/DC
WWE Main Event 31/10/12
1538. Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio & Prime Time Players
WCW Cruiserweights Disc 10
1539. Finlay vs Super Calo
1540. Kidman vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1541. Kidman vs Lash LeRoux
1542. Benoit vs Hall
1543. Jericho vs Damien
1544. Rey Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1545. Lash LeRoux vs Super Calo
1546. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1547. Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg vs Calo/Dandy/Garza
1548. Benoit/Malenko vs Finlay/Taylor
1549. Lash LeRoux vs Chavo
1550. Konnan/Rey Jr vs Garza/Silver
1551. Chavo vs Ciclope
1552. Psicosis vs Villano V
1553. Rey Jr vs Nash
WWE Main Event 7/11/12
1554. Sheamus vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 14/11/12
1555. Team Hell No vs The Rhodes Scholars
ROH on Sinclair 23/2/13
1556. Matt Taven vs Tadarius Thomas
1557. The American Wolves & Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong & reDRagon
WWE NXT 1/1/14
1558. Emma vs Natalya
1559. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 8/1/14
1560. Bayley vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 15/1/14
1561. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/1/14
1562. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake
1563. Antonio Cesaro vs CJ Parker
1564. Natalya vs Summer Rae
1565. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
Death of WCW Disc 5
1566. DDP/Malone vs Hogan/Rodman
1567. DDP/Leno vs Hogan/Bischoff
1568. Goldberg vs Meng
1569. Konnan vs Jannetty
Death of WCW Disc 6
1570. Hennig vs Malenko
1571. Raven vs Saturn
1572. Kidman vs Juvi
1573. Hall vs Luger
1574. Goldberg vs Sting
1575. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano III/IV
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 11
1576. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano V/El Dandy
1577. Juvi vs Blitzkrieg
1578. Psicosis vs Garza
1579. Juvi vs Lenny Lane
1580. Kidman vs Psicosis
1581. Benoit vs Hart
1582. Kidman vs Chavo
1583. Blitzkrieg vs Hayashi
1584. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1585. Rey Jr/Konnan vs Juvi/Psicosis
1586. Kidman vs Jericho
1587. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1588. Booker vs Christian
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 12
1589. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1590. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1591. Juvi vs Vampiro
1592. Benoit/Malenko vs Raven/Saturn
1593. Kidman vs Blitzkrieg
1594. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1595. Chavo vs Hayashi
1596. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Raven/Saturn
1597. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1598. Benoit vs Raven
1599. Hak vs Whipwreck
1600. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1601. Kidman vs Psicosis
1602. Raven/Saturn vs Damian/Dandy
1603. Hak vs Bigelow
1995 Yearbook Disc 21
1604. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
1605. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Akira Taue
WWE NXT 29/1/14
1606. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 5/2/14
1607. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1608. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves
WWE Main Event 21/11/12
1609. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 28/11/12
1610. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1611. Mat Russo vs Chuck Taylor
1612. Arik Cannon/Darin Corbin vs The League
1613. Kentucky Buffet/Dave Vega vs Gangrel/Los Ice Creams
Wrestling Is Respect Rebirth
1614. Green Ant vs Mike Quackenbush
1615. Drew Gulak vs Leech Landa
1616. Ophidian vs Gran Akuma
1617. Delirious vs The Shard
Wrestling Is Respect 2
1618. Green Ant vs The Shard
1619. Rhett Titus vs Gran Akuma
1620. Jigsaw vs Delirious
1621. Drew Gulak vs Frank O'Rourke
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2013
1622. The Bravado Brothers vs Dos Ben Dejos
1623. Trent Barreta vs Rich Swann
EVOLVE 23
1624. Gentlemens Club vs Dos Ben Dejos
1625. Matt Jackson vs Caleb Konley
1626. Bravados vs Pieces of Hate
1627. Brian XL vs Earl Cooter
1628. Gulak vs Touchdown vs Strickland vs Dorado\
1629. Busick vs Chicago vs Alexander vs Green Ant
1630. Swann/Ricochet vs Gargano/Barreta
1631. Fox vs Nese
Shine 12
1632. Roxx/Darling vs West Coast Connection
1633. Bates vs CVE
1634. Kimberly vs Kimber Lee
1635. Havok vs Ivelisse vs Yim
1636. Bates vs CVE
1637. Santana vs Brandi Wine
1638. Santana/O'Neal vs Wine/Hosaka
1639. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
1640. Angelina Love vs Shanna
1641. Rain vs Havok
Wrestlemania XXX
1642. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
1643. The Shield vs Kane & The New Age Outlaws
1644. 30 Man Battle Royal
1645. Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker
1646. 14 Divas Title Match
1647. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 13
1648. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1649. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1650. Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1651. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1652. Vampiro vs Ciclope
1653. Kanyon vs Silver King
1654. Benoit/Malenko vs Saturn/Raven
1655. Kidman vs Juvi
1656. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1657. Kidman vs Psicosis
1658. Juvi vs Psicosis
1659. La Parka vs Damian
1660. Kidman vs Psicosis
1661. Hak vs Nash
1662. Hak vs Finlay
1663. Eddie vs Juvi
1995 Yearbook Disc 22
1664. Mayumi Ozaki vs Chigusa Nagayo
1665. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1666. Silver King vs Miguel Perez
WWE Main Event 5/12/12
1667. Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
1668. Antonio Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs R-Truth & Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT 12/2/14
1669. Bayley, Emma & Natalya vs Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1670. The Wyatt Family vs Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis
IPW UK Zack vs Hero
1671. Jonny Storm vs Mark Haskins vs Marty Scurll
1672. Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt
1673. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 14
1674. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1675. Eddie Guerrero vs La Parka
1676. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1677. Kaz Hayashi vs El Dandy
1678. Finlay vs Ciclope
1679. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1680. Juventud Guerrera vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
1681. Chris Benoit vs Kanyon
1682. Benoit/Malenko/Saturn vs Eddie/Psicosis/Juvi
1683. Kidman vs Whipwreck
1684. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1685. Rey Jr/Eddie vs Juvi/Psicosis
1686. Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
1687. Vampiro vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1688. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1689. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
CZW To Infinity 
1690. MASADA vs Chris Dickinson
1691. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
1692. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde
1693. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1694. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick
EVOVLE 24
1695. Four Way Freestyle
1696. M.Jackson vs Strickland
1697. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
1698. Alexander vs Nese
1699. Barreta vs Chicago
1700. Barreta vs Konley
1701. Four Way Tag Match
1702. Gulak vs Busick
1703. Gargano vs Swann
1704. Ricochet vs Fox
WWE NXT 19/2/14
1705. Emma vs Summer Rae
1706. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT ARRIVAL
1707. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1708. Paige vs Emma
1709. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE Extreme Rules 2014
1710. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
1711. The Shield vs Evolution
1712. Paige vs Tamina 
1713. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
NOAH 6/8/00
1714. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
Toryumon 24/8/00
1715. SUWA vs Dragon Kid
New Japan 12/9/00
1716. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs Jushin Liger & Shinya Makabe
New Japan 9/10/00
1717. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1718. Candice LeRae vs Shane Strickland
1719. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1720. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
Shine 13
1721. Su Yung vs La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix vs Xandra Bale
1722. Nikki Roxx vs Leah Von Dutch
1723. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1724. Valkyrie vs Kong/Havok
1725. Rain vs Angelina Love
WWE Main Event 12/12/12
1726. Ryback vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 19/12/12
1727. Team Hell No vs Team Rhodes Scholars
WWE Main Event 26/12/12
1728. Battle Royal
Shine 14
1729. Mia Yim vs Savannah Summers vs Shanna
1730. Nikki Storm vs Nikki Roxx
1731. Kimberly vs Mercedes Martinez
1732. GGG vs Allysin Kay & Ivelisse
1733. Amazing Kong vs Madison Eagles
1734. Saraya Knight vs Jessicka Havok
1735. Rain vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
Dragon Gate USA Open The Golden Gate 2013
1736. Eita vs SDS
1737. Rosas vs Cage
1738. Fox vs Chuckie T vs Davis
1739. Susumu/Saito vs Swann/Gargano
1740. Bucks vs DUF
1741. Morrison vs Tozawa
WWE Main Event 8/1/14
1742. The Real Americans vs Truth and Consequences
1743. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 22/1/14
1744. The Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alica Fox
WWE Main Event 12/2/14
1745. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matodores & Sin Cara
WWE Main Event 19/2/14
1746. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara
Best of the WCW Cruiserweights Disc 15
1747. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1748. Hayashi vs Kidman
1749. Psicosis vs Benoit
1750. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1751. Hayashi vs Dandy
1752. Chavo/Eddie/Kidman vs Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg
1753. Malenko vs Benoit
1754. Blitzkrieg vs Kidman
1755. Benoit vs Malenko
1756. Saturn vs Eddie
1757. Parka/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1758. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Psicosis/Juvi
1759. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1760. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1761. Psicosis vs Kidman
1762. Parka/Juvi/Psicosis vs Silver King/Villano IV & V
1763. Blitzkrieg vs Malenko
1764. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1765. Kidman vs Rey Jr
Death of WCW Discs 7 & 8
1766. Hart/Hogan vs Sting/Warrior
1767. nWo Wolfpac vs nWo Black & White
1768. Hogan vs Warrior
1769. Goldberg vs DDP
1770. Kidman vs Juvi
1771. Nash vs Wrath
1772. Flair vs Bischoff
1773. Goldberg vs Nash
1774. Flair vs Bischoff
1995 Yearbook Disc 23
1775. Bret Hart vs Jean Pierre Lafitte
1776. Keiji Muto vs Junji Hirata
1777. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1778. Keiji Muto vs Nobuhiko Takada
1779. Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Undertaker, Shawn Michaels & Diesel
Seabs Best of 2001 Disc 1
1780. Chris Jericho & The Dudleys vs Angle, Edge & Christian
1781. Steve Austin vs William Regal
1782. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
1783. Austin, Rock & Undertaker vs Angle, Kane & Rikishi
1784. Edge & Christian vs The Dudleys
1785. Benoit vs Jericho
1786. Angle vs HHH
Death of WCW Discs 9 & 10
1787. Nash vs Hogan
1788. Rock vs Foley
1789. Kidman vs Juvi vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1790. Goldberg vs Hall
1791. David Flair vs Bischoff
1792. Bret Hart vs Piper
1793. Hart vs Sasso
1794. Malenko & Benoit vs Horace & Brian Adams
1995 Yearbook Discs 24 & 25
1795. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1796. Kawada vs Albright
1797. Misawa vs Kobashi
1798. Hayabusa/Matsunaga vs W*ING/Tanaka
Death of WCW Discs 11 & 12
1799. Scott Steiner vs DDP
1800. Hall vs Piper
1801. Flair vs Hogan
1802. Bret Hart vs Booker
1803. Nash vs Rey Jr
1804. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1805. Flair vs Goldberg
1806. Nash vs Rey Jr
1807. Hogan vs Flair
1808. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1809. Flair vs Rey Jr
1810. DDP vs Hogan
1811. Hak vs Whipwreck
WWE Main Event 26/2/14
1812. The Brotherhood, Los Matadores & El Torito vs RybAxel & 3MB
WWE Main Event 4/3/14
1813. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
1814. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
WWE NXT 5/3/14
1815. Adrian Neville vs Camacho
1816. Charlotte vs Emma
1817. Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves
Death of WCW Discs 13 & 14
1818. Goldberg vs Sting vs Hulk Hogan vs DDP
1819. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1820. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg
1821. DDP vs Goldberg
1822. Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko & Kidman vs Raven, Saturn & Rey Mysterio Jr
1823. Sting vs DDP
1824. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash vs Sting vs DDP
1825. Ric Flair vs DDP
1826. Charles Robinson vs Gorgeous George
1827. David Flair vs Erik Watts
1995 Yearbook Discs 26 & 27
1828. Hayabusa, W*ING Kanemura & Masato Tanaka vs The Gladiator, Hisakatsu Oya & Super Leather
1829. Jushin Liger vs Barry Houston
1830. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
1831. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1832. Yoji Anjoh & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
1833. Devil Masami & Mayumi Ozaki vs Fukuoka & KAORU
Death of WCW Discs 15 & 16
1834. Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
1835. DDP & Bigelow vs Benoit & Flair
1836. Booker T vs Barbarian
1837. Eddie Guerrero vs Juventud Guerrera
1838. Kevin Nash vs David Flair
1839. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1840. Junkyard Hardcore Invitational
1841. Steve Regal vs Kidman
1842. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
1843. Sting vs Ric Flair
1844. Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman
C*4 Worlds Finest 2013
1845. The Afterparty vs Team Decadence
1846. Shayne Hawke vs Alex Vega vs Mike Rollins vs Cheech
1847. Alessandro Del Bruno vs John Greed vs Michael Von Payton
1848. Ryan Rogan vs Shane Sabre
1849. Checkmate vs 3.0
1850. Sebastian Suave vs Shane Strickland
1851. Twiggy vs Brandon Slayer
1852. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
1853. Scotty O'Shea vs Mike Bailey vs Shayne Hawke vs Alessandro Del Bruno
St. Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1854. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
1855. Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico
1856. Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn
1857. Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards
1858. ACH vs Shane Hollister
1859. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH vs Billy McNeil vs Davey Richards vs Gerald James vs Evan Gelistico
Death of WCW Discs 17 & 18
1860. Hulk Hogan vs Kevin Nash
1861. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1862. Sid vs Saturn
1863. Al Green vs Barry Horowitz
1864. DDP vs Goldberg
1865. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1866. Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart vs Lex Luger & Sting
1867. Sting vs Chris Benoit
1868. Dale Torborg vs The Maestro
1995 Yearbook Disc 28
1869. Manami Toyota vs Dynamite Kansai
1870. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1871. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1872. Hashimoto & Hirata vs Tenzan & Chono
1873. Keiji Muto vs Shiro Koshinaka
Death of WCW Discs 19 & 20
1874. Bret Hart vs Sting
1875. La Parka vs Buff Bagwell
1876. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1877. Goldberg vs Sid
1878. Goldberg vs Sting
1879. DDP vs David Flair
1880. The Outsiders vs Three Women
1881. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1882. Madusa vs Evan Karagias
1883. Brian Knobbs vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1884. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1885. Pinata on a Pole Match
1886. Chris Benoit vs Scott Hall
1887. Kimberly vs David Flair
1888. Goldberg vs Sid
1889. Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit
AIW Girls Night Out 9
1890. Annie Social vs Jewells Malone
1891. Jenny Rose vs Santana Garrett
1892. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs Team Double J
1893. Heidi Lovelace vs Angel Dust vs Melanie Cruise
1894. Leah Von Dutch vs Mickie Knuckles
1895. Sassy Stephie vs Savannah Summers
1896. Taeler Hendrix vs Marti Belle
1897. Nikki Storm vs Kimber Lee
1898. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs Veda Scott & Shanna
CZW World Triangle League Night 1
1899. Ricochet vs Drew Gulak
1900. Drake Younger vs Big Van Walter
1901. Robert Dreissker vs Jonathan Gresham
1902. Toby Blunt & Axel Dieter Jr vs Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl
1903. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kim Ray
1904. AR Fox vs Zack Sabre Jr
CZW World Triangle League Night 2
1905. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jonathan Gresham
1906. Davey Richards vs Freddy Stahl
1907. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Drake Younger
1908. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
1909. Yuko Miyamoto vs Bad Bones
1910. Ricochet vs AR Fox
Death of WCW Discs 21, 22, 23 & 24
1911. Evan Karagias vs Saturn
1912. Bret Hart vs Jeff Jarrett
1913. Goldberg & Sid vs The Outsiders
1914. Jerry Only vs Dr Death
1915. The Outsiders vs Benoit & Bret Hart vs Sid & Goldberg
1916. Dr Death & Oklahoma vs Vampiro & Jerry Only
1917. The Outsiders vs Bret Hart & Goldberg
1918. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1919. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1920. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
1921. Bret Hart vs Goldust (Dustin Runnels I guess, think i fucked up writing it down)
1922. David Flair & Crowbar vs Scott Steiner & Kevin Nash
1923. Chavo Guerrero & PG-13 vs Three Count
1924. Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
1925. Jeff Jarrett vs Jimmy Snuka
1926. Bret Hart vs Kevin Nash
1927. Oklahoma vs Madusa
1928. Chris Benoit vs Sid
1929. Sid vs Kevin Nash
1930. Don Harris vs Kevin Nash vs Sid
1931. DDP vs The Machine
1932. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac
1933. Chris Benoit vs Triple H
1934. Triple H/X-Pac/Malenko/Saturn/Benoit vs Rock/Cactus/Rikishi/Too Cool
1935. The Wall vs Kiss Demon
1936. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Jeff Jarrett
1937. The Dog vs Norman Smiley
1938. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair
1939. TAFKA Prince Iaukea vs Michael Modest
1940. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs Sting & Vampiro
1941. Hulk Hogan vs The Wall

June
CZW World Triangle League Night 3
1942. AR Fox vs Drew Gulak
1943. Robert Dreissker vs Yuko Miyamoto
1944. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
1945. Jonathan Gresham vs Bad Bones
1946. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter
CZW World Triangle League Night 4
1947. Drake Younger vs Yuko Miyamoto
1948. Freddy Stahl vs Drew Gulak
1949. Sumerian Death Squad vs Ricochet & AR Fox
1950. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonathan Gresham
1995 Yearbook Disc 29
1951. Gran Naniwa vs Damien 666
1952. Jushin Liger vs Damien 666
1953. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
1954. Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Otani
1955. Jushin Liger vs Ultimo Dragon
1956. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1957. Jushin Liger vs Gedo
1958. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1959. Dave Finlay vs 2 Cold Scorpio
1960. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1961. Megumi Kudo & Aja Kong vs Combat Toyoda & Bison Kimura
AIW Girls Night Out 10
1962. Kimber Lee vs Santana Garrett
1963. Jody D'Milo vs Jasmin
1964. Sassy Stephie vs Jewells Malone
1965. Melanie Cruise vs Angel Dust
1966. Social Network vs Bale & Bates
1967. Shanna vs Savannah vs LVD
1968. Jenny Rose vs Mickie Knuckles
1969. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1970. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott
Death of WCW Discs 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 & 30
1971. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
1972. Sting vs DDP
1973. Norman Smiley & Meng vs Terry Funk & Hugh Morrus vs Finlay & Brian Knobbs
1974. Mike Awesome vs Taz
1975. Scott Steiner vs Sting
1976. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1977. Chris Jericho vs Triple H
1978. DDP vs Mike Awesome
1979. Kidman vs Hulk Hogan
1980. Eric Bischoff vs David Arquette
1981. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1982. Vampiro vs Sting
1983. Jarrett & Bischoff vs DDP & Arquette
1984. Hogan vs Awesome
1985. Jarrett vs Arquette vs DDP
1986. Funk vs Smiley
1987. DDP vs Awesome
1988. Sting vs Jarrett
1989. Awesome vs Sting
1990. Vampiro vs Sting
1991. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
1992. Funk vs Candido
1993. Goldberg vs Tank Abbott
1994. Russo vs Ric Flair
1995. Vampiro vs Sting
1996. Vampiro vs Demon
1997. Three Count vs Perfect Event
1998. Three Count vs Jung Dragons
1999. Filthy Animals vs Storm & Kidman
2000. Hogan vs Jarrett
2001. Goldberg vs Nash
2002. Storm vs Vito
2003. Franchise vs Kidman
2004. Booker vs Storm
2005. Kanyon vs Bagwell
2006. Booker vs Jarrett
2007. Booker vs Nash
1995 Yearbook Disc 30
2008. Hayabusa, Sasuke & Nakagawa vs Delfin, Fuji & Michinoku
2009. Megumi Kudo vs Shark Tsuchiya
2010. Psicosis & Halloween vs Leon ***** & Ultraman
2011. Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Otani
Dragon Gate USA REVOLT! 2013
2012. Chuck Taylor vs Arik Cannon
2013. Fray
2014. Eita vs Rich Swann
2015. Samuray Del Sol vs AR Fox
2016. Tozawa vs Callihan
2017. Saito/Susumu vs Young Bucks
SWE Unlucky For Some
2018. Kenbai vs Zack Sabre Jr
2019. El Ligero vs Davey Richards
2020. Ultimo Dragon & Mark Haskins vs Stixx & Max Angelus
2021. The Pope vs Marty Scurll
2022. Davey Richards & Michael Elgin vs Project Ego
Death of WCW Disc 31
2023. Lance Storm vs General Rection
2024. Jeff Jarrett vs Mike Awesome
2025. Booker T vs Vince Russo
2026. Elix Skipper vs Mike Sanders & Kevin Nash
WWE NXT Takeover
2027. Adam Rose vs Camacho
2028. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
2029. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
2030. Charlotte vs Natalya
2031. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
Death of WCW Disc 32
2032. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons
2033. Crowbar vs Vampiro
2034. Sting vs Jeff Jarrett
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 2
2035. Royal Rumble Match
2036. The Dudleys vs The Hardys
Death of WCW Discs 33 & 34
2037. The Perfect Event vs Nash & DDP
2038. Chavo Jr vs Mike Sanders
2039. Helms & Moore vs The Jung Dragons vs Knoble & Karagias
2040. DDP & Nash vs The Perfect Event
2041. Chavo Jr vs Jamie Knoble
2042. Nash & DDP vs The Natural Born Thrillers
2043. Mike Modest vs Christopher Daniels
2044. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons, Jamie Knoble & Evan Karagias
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 3
2045. Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero
2046. Angle, Edge & Christian vs The Rock, Taker & Kane
2047. Trish vs Stephanie McMahon
DGUSA Heat 2013
2048. Swann vs Cannon
2049. Davis vs Younger
2050. Taylor vs Eita
2051. Gargano vs Kendrick
2052. SDS vs Saito
2053. Callihan vs Susumu
2054. Tozawa/Fox vs Young Bucks
Death of WCW Disc 35 & 36
2055. Buff Bagwell vs Brian Adams
2056. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Rey Mysterio Jr
2057. Dusty Rhodes vs Jeff Jarrett
2058. Three Count vs Filthy Animals
2059. Skipper/Romeo vs Kidman/Mysterio Jr
2060. Jung Dragons vs Air Paris & AJ Styles
2061. Helms/Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Chavo/Romeo/Skipper
2062. Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Romeo/Skipper
2063. Ric Flair vs Sting
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 4
2064. Vince McMahon/Trish Stratus vs William Regal/Stephanie McMahon
2065. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
2066. Edge/Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 5, 6 & 7
2067. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2068. Raven vs Big Show vs Kane
2069. Triple H vs Undertaker
2070. Steve Austin vs The Rock
2071. Austin/HHH/Edge/Christian vs Undertaker/Kane/Hardys
2072. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2073. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2074. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2075. Triple H vs Undertaker
PWG Matt Rushmore
2076. B-Boy/Mack vs Rosas/Avalon
2077. Steen vs ACH
2078. Taylor/Trent vs Fox/Swann
2079. Cage vs Ciampa vs Nese vs Younger
2080. Strong vs Gargano
2081. Bucks vs LeRae/Ryan
2082. O'Reilly vs Cole
Progress Wrestling Chapter One
2083. El Ligero vs Noam Dar
2084. Mike Mason vs Colt Cabana
2085. Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr
2086. Cruz vs Ligero vs Scurll vs Mason
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013
2087. Swann vs Kendrick
2088. Six Way Freestyle
2089. Reed vs Ryze
2090. Davis vs Trent?
2091. EITA/Tomahawk vs Smash Brothers
2092. Ricochet vs Tozawa
2093. Uhaa vs Callihan
2094. Bucks vs CIMA/Fox
2095. Gargano vs Shingo
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013
2096. Nese vs Soldier Ant
2097. Reed vs Konley
2098. Smash Brothers vs DUF
2099. Kendrick vs Taylor
2100. 7 Way Ladder Match
2101. Cassidy vs Davis
2102. CIMA/EITA/Tomahawk vs Gargano/Ricochet/Swann
2103. Shingo vs Akira Tozawa
CZW Prelude to Violence IV
2104. Gulak vs Williams
2105. Excellent vs Whitmer
2106. Neveah/Havok vs Lee/LuFisto
2107. Strickland vs Conley
2108. Juicy vs Ben Dejos
2109. Busick vs Havoc
2110. OI4K vs Fox/Swann
2111. Hyde vs Mathis
NOAH 23/7/11
2112. Edwards/Delirious/ZSJ vs Evans/Genba/Aero
2113. Kotoge/Harada vs Ricky & Rocky Marvin
2114. KENTA/Kanemaru vs Takaiwa/Namiguchi
2115. Nakajima/Kajiwara vs Suzuki/Aoki
2116. Sugiura vs Sasaki
2117. Bernard/Anderson vs Yoshie/Morishima
2118. Akiyama/Saito vs Kobashi/Shiozaki
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 8/9
2119. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2120. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs Edge & Christian
2121. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit
2122. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
2123. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
Progress Wrestling Chapter 6
2124. El Ligero vs Ricochet
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 10
2125. Rhyno vs Test
2126. Jeff Hardy vs Mike Awesome
2127. Chris Jericho vs Booker T
NOAH 10/7/11
2128. Takayama/KENTA/Genba vs Sano/Ishimori/Aoki
2129. Akiyama vs Nakajima
2130. Sasaki vs Morishima
2131. Suzuki vs Kanemaru
2132. Shiozaki vs Sugiura
NOAH 6/8/11
2133. Ogawa vs ZSJ
2134. KENTA/Kanemaru/Genba VS Suzuki/Aoki/Ishimori
2135. Go Shiozaki vs Jun Akiyama 
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 11
2136. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
2137. RVD vs Tajiri
2138. Booker T vs Undertaker
WWE Payback 2014
2139. Sheamus vs Cesaro
2140. RVD vs Wade Barrett
2141. Wyatt vs Cena
2142. Alicia Fox vs Paige
2143. Evolution vs The Shield
CZW Tournament of Death XIII
2144. Numazawa vs Lucky
2145. Aero vs MASADA
2146. Havoc vs Takeda
2147. Tremont vs Kasai
2148. James vs Gacy
2149. Lucky vs MASADA
2150. Kasai vs Havoc
2151. Gulak/Sozio vs Juicy
2152. Moore vs Mathis
2153. Kasai vs MASADA
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 12
2154. Kurt Angle vs RVD
2155. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
DGUSA Bushido Code of the Warrior 2013
2156. Nation vs Jigsaw
2157. Six Way Freestyle
2158. Davis vs Taylor
2159. Gargano vs Swann
2160. EITA vs Trent?
2161. Tozawa vs Nese
2162. Fox/CIMA/Tomahawk vs Ricochet/Bucks
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013
2163. Davis vs Taylor
2164. Strickland vs Konley
2165. Nese vs Uhaa
2166. 8 Man Chikara Tribute Tag
2167. EITA vs CIMA vs Tomahawk vs Tozawa
2168. Gargano vs Tozawa
2169. Fox vs Trent?
2170. Fox vs Trent?
2171. Bucks vs ICMG
2172. Gargano vs Tozawa
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 13
2173. The Rock vs Lance Storm
2174. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle
2175. Lance Storm vs Jeff Hardy
2176. The Dudley Boyz vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Hurricane & Lance Storm vs Big Show & Spike Dudley
Progress Chapter Nine
2177. Dave Mastiff vs Tommy End
2178. Mark Haskins vs Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
2179. Rampage Brown vs Doug Williams
NOAH 30/7/11
2180. Ricky & Rocky Marvin vs Jack Evans & Aero Star
2181. Taue & Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Delirious
2182. Eddie Edwards vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
2183. Sugiura & Yone vs. Sasaki & Miyahara
2184. Nakajima, Kajiwara, Kenou & Kenbai vs. Kotoge, Harada, Takizawa & Sabre Jr.
2185. Shiozaki, Morishima & Taniguchi vs. Akiyama, Saito & Sano
2186. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
New Japan 8/6/11
2187. Jado vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2188. Prince Devitt vs Koji Kanemoto
2189. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
2190. Gedo vs Great Sasuke
2191. Ryusuke Taguchi vs TAKA Michinoku
2192. Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Liger

July

Package Piledrive Everybody Best of Kevin Steen 3 Disc Set
2193. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
2194. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
2195. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin
2196. Kevin Steen vs Ian Rotten
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 14 & 15
2197. RVD vs Jericho
2198. Rhyno vs Jeff Hardy
2199. RVD vs Jericho
2200. Angle vs RVD
2201. Austin vs Angle
Davey Richards Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set
2202. Richards vs Generico vs Kozina
2203. Richards vs Rod Steel
2204. Richards & Whitmer vs Up In Smoke
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 16
2205. RVD vs Angle
2206. Edge vs Christian
2207. Angle vs Rhyno
Zero1 14/6/11
2208. KAMIKAZE/Ueda/David vs Sato/Kakinuma/Slex
2209. Hidaka/Togo/FUNAKI vs Tanaka/Hayato/Sawa
2210. Sai vs Hussein
2211. Akebono/Nagashima vs Otani/Hashimoto
Progress Wrestling Chapter 10
2212. Project Ego vs Mad Man Manson & Grado
2213. Doug Williams vs Nathan Cruz
Shimmer Volume 57
2214. Santana Garrett vs Rhia O'Reilly
2215. Melanie Cruise vs Xandra Bale
2216. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2217. CVE/Veda/Shazza vs Saraya/Allysin/Taylor
2218. Thunderkitty vs Sassy Stephie
2219. Athena vs Kimber Lee
2220. Jessie McKay vs Mercedes Martinez
2221. Kana vs Kalamity
2222. Danger/Bates vs Melissa/Hamada
2223. Madison Eagles vs Courtney Rush
2224. Skater/Nakagawa vs Canadian Ninjas
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 17-20
2225. Edge vs RVD
2226. RVD vs Edge
2227. Edge vs Christian
2228. Jericho vs Angle
2229. RVD vs Taker
2230. Taker vs Angle
2231. Rock/RVD vs Jericho/Dudleys
2232. Edge vs Angle
2233. Taker vs RVD
2234. Jericho vs Austin
Beyond Wrestling We Care A Lot
2235. Biff Busick vs Eddie Edwards
2236. Pinkie Sanchez vs Johnny Cockstrong
Michinoku Pro 5/11/11
2237. KAGETORA vs Kinya Oyanagi
2238. Ken45 vs Kei Sato
2239. Rasse vs Yapper Man 1
2240. Manjimaru vs Daichi Sasaki
2241. Yapper Man 2 vs Takeshi Minamino
2242. Kesen Numajiro vs Shu Sato
2243. Taro Nohashi vs Great Sasuke
2244. Kenbai vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2245. Kenou vs Rui Hyugaji
Dragon Gate UK Invasion 3
2246. Tozawa vs Kid
2247. Gamma vs Tanizaki
2248. Scurll/Haskins/Lion vs CIMA/Doi/Hulk
2249. Yoshino vs Yokosuka
2250. PAC vs Shingo
Michinoku Pro 11/12/11
2251. Kinya Oyanagi vs Daichi Sasaki
2252. Jinsei Shinzaki & Kesen Numajiro vs Ultimo Dragon & Rasse
2253. Takeshi Minamino & Manjimaru vs. Yapper Man #1 & Yapper Man #2
2254. Kenou & ken45° & Kenbai vs. Fujita "Jr." Hayato & Rui Hyugaji & Taro Nohashi
2255. Atsushi Onita & Great Sasuke vs. Shu Sato & Kei Sato
DGUSA Fearless 2013
2256. Davis vs Cooter
2257. Konley/Everett vs Walters/Busick
2258. Chuck Taylor vs Trent?
2259. AR Fox vs Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant vs Shane Strickland
2260. Ricochet vs Swann
2261. Nese vs Susumu
2262. Gargano vs Mochizuki
2263. Bucks vs Bravados
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013
2264. Jon Davis vs Steven Walters
2265. Touchdown vs Cottonbelly
2266. Taylor vs Susumu
2267. Konley/Everett vs Fire/Jigsaw vs Bravados
2268. Nese vs Ricochet
2269. Swann vs Trent
2270. Fox/Mochizuki vs Bucks
2271. Gargano vs Hero
NOAH 13/6/11
2272. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Takashi Sugiura, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori
DG UK Shingo vs Yokosuka 3
2273. Hulk vs Lion
2274. Tozawa vs Tanizaki
2275. Yoshino vs Doi
2276. Scurll/Haskins vs CIMA/Gamma
2277. PAC vs Dragon Kid
2278. Shingo vs Yokosuka
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 21
2279. Steve Austin vs Booker T
2280. Chris Jericho vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle
Dragon Gate UK Dragon Gate vs UK
2281. Gamma vs Mad Man Manson
2282. CIMA vs Lion Kid
2283. Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino vs Naoki Tanizaki & BxB Hulk vs Martin Kirby & Joey Hayes
2284. Akira Tozawa vs Marty Scurll
2285. PAC vs Susumu Yokosuka
2286. Shingo vs Mark Haskins
New Japan 29/5/11
2287. TJP vs Jado
2288. Prince Devitt vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2289. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Great Sasuke
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 1
2290. Ultimo Guerrero vs Mistico 
ROH on Sinclair 2/3/13
2291. The Flatliners vs Steve Corino & Rhino
2292. Vinny Marseglia vs Grizzly Redwood
2293. Grizzly Redwood vs Kevin Steen
2294. The Briscoes vs WGTT
ROH on Sinclair 9/3/13
2295. Rhett Titus vs Eddie Edwards
2296. Mia Yim vs MsChif
2297. Matt Hardy vs Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 16/3/13
2298. Tadarius Thomas & ACH vs The American Wolves
2299. BJ Whitmer vs QT Marshall
2300. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 2
2301. Mistico vs Averno
NOAH 18/6/11
2302. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Bison Smith, Roderick Strong & Bobby Fish
Revolution Pro UK Uprising 2013
2303. Michael Elgin vs Noam Dar
2304. Prince Devitt vs Ricochet
2305. Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards
2306. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Marty Scurll
Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6 Art of War
2307. Johnny Gargano vs Paul London
WWE Money In The Bank 2014
2308. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2309. Paige vs Naomi
2310. Seth Rollins vs RVD vs Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Dean Ambrose
2311. Layla vs Summer Rae
2312. John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt vs Cesaro vs Sheamus vs Kane vs Alberto Del 

Rio
ROH on Sinclair 23/3/13
2313. Silas Young vs Michael Elgin
2314. Charlie Haas vs Grizzly Redwood
2315. Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole
TNA Slammiversary 2014
2316. Seiya Sanada vs Crazzy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Tiger Uno vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards
2317. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
2318. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
2319. Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Bobby Lashley
NOAH 29/6/11
2320. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Kotaro Suzuki, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori 
ROH on Sinclair 30/3/13
2321. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs Rhett Titus & Cliff Compton
2322. Mike Mondo vs Jimmy Jacobs
2323. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Matt Hardy, Rhino & Steve Corino
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set
2324. Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi
wXw Slam Mania
2325. Freddy Stahl vs Michael Elgin
2326. Bad Bones vs Emil Sitoci
2327. Karsten Beck vs Colt Cabana
2328. Tommy End vs Freddy Stahl
ROH on Sinclair 6/4/13
2329. Mike Sydal & Adam Page vs ACH & Tadarius Thomas
2330. Scarlett Bordeaux vs Athena vs Cherry Bomb vs MsChif
2331. Pepper Parks vs Roderick Strong
2332. Forever Hooligans vs reDRagon
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 4
2333. Mistico vs Perro Aguayo
AAW War Is Coming 2013
2334. FIST vs C&C Wrestle Factory
2335. Irish Airborne vs Lethal Weapons
2336. Zero Gravity vs FIST
2337. Irish Airborne vs Prince Ali & Juntai Miller
2338. Eddie Kingston vs Shane Hollister
SWE 3AS End Game
2339. Martin Kirby vs El Ligero
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 5
2340. Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon
NOAH 26/6/11
2341. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano
2342. Takeshi Morishima vs Shuhei Taniguchi
2343. Kensuke Sasaki vs Bison Smith
2344. Kotaro Suzuki vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 6
2345. William Regal vs Chris Benoit
New Japan 7/6/11
2346. Fujita Jr Hayato vs TJP
2347. Jado vs Kenny Omega
2348. Davey Richards vs Koji Kanemoto
2349. Kota Ibushi vs Great Sasuke
NWA Smoky Moutain The Big One Richards vs Owens
2350. Jason Kincaid vs Kyle O'Reilly
2351. Davey Richards vs Chase Owens
New Japan 10/6/11
2352. Kenny Omega, Daisuke Sasaki & TJP vs KUSHIDA, Mascara Dorada & Hiromu Takahashi
2353. Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards
2354. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Prince Devitt
2355. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 1
2356. Chris Benoit vs William Regal
AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament
2357. Jollyville vs Team UK
2358. Youthanazia vs Submission Squad
2359. Hooligans vs Hope/Change
2360. Nixon vs Sex Bob-Ombs
2361. Allysin Kay vs MsChif
2362. Jollyville vs Youthanazia
2363. Nixon vs Hooligans
2364. Gargano vs Gresham
2365. Jollyville vs Nixon
2366. UMB vs All Ego
2367. Elgin vs Alexander
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 2
2368. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
Dragon Gate Memorial Gate 25/3/12
2369. Eita/Watanabe/Tominaga vs Super Shisa/Shisa Boy/Kotoka
2370. Onita vs Stalker 
2371. Mondai Ryu/Fake Tanizaki vs Fujii/Gamma
2372. PAC/Swann vs Yoshino/Doi
2373. Ricochet vs Kzy
2374. Susumu/KAGETORA vs YAMATO/Shingo
2375. Ryo Saito/Kanda/Genki vs Tozawa/Hulk/Kong vs CIMA/Mochizuki/Dragon Kid
WSU United
2376. Shanna vs Hania The Howling Huntress
2377. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2378. Neveah vs Brittany Blake
2379. LuFisto vs Mickie Knuckles
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Discs 3/4/5/6
2380. Daniels & Styles vs LAX
2381. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
2382. John Cena vs Edge
2383. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle
2384. Mecha Mummy vs Minoru Suzuki
New Japan 21/7/14
2385. Tomohiro Ishii vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2386. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows ***
2387. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2388. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata ***1/4
2389. Minoru Suzuki vs Toru Yano DUD
2390. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito **3/4
2391. Togi Makabe vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2392. Tomoaki Honma vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/4
2393. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Katsuyori Shibata ****1/4
2394. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles ***3/4
New Japan 23/7/14
2395. Tomohiro Ishii vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2396. Bad Luck Fale vs Shelton Benjamin **1/2
2397. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hirooki Goto ***
2398. Lance Archer vs Tetsuya Naito **
2399. Tomoaki Honma vs Yuji Nagata ***
2400. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***3/4
2401. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano **1/2
2402. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan ***
2403. Karl Anderson vs Togi Makabe **3/4
2404. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows **3/4
2006 MOTYC Set Disc 7
2405. Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels
New Japan 25/7/14
2406. Doc Gallows vs Tomoaki Honma **1/2
2407. Lance Archer vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2408. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2409. Tomohiro Ishii vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2410. Tetsuya Naito vs Toru Yano ***
2411. Katsuyori Shibata vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***
2412. Bad Luck Fale vs Yuji Nagata ***
2413. Minoru Suzuki vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2414. Satoshi Kojima vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/2
2415. Togi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/2
New Japan 26/7/14
2416. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2417. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith Jr **1/2
2418. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2419. Toru Yano vs Hirooki Goto DUD
2420. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma ****
2421. Lance Archer vs Togi Makabe ***
2422. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata ***3/4
2423. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2424. Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/4
2425. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata ***3/4 
EVOLVE 25
2426. Anthony Nese vs Trent?
2427. FRAY
2428. Ricochet vs Hero
2429. Bucks/Swann vs Bravados/Gargano
2430. Fox vs Richards
WWE Superstars 4/1/13
2431. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Superstars 11/1/13
2432. The Miz vs Tensai
WWE Superstars 18/1/13
2433. Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty
WWE Superstars 25/1/13
2434. Kofi Kingston vs JTG
WWE Superstars 1/2/13
2435. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 7/2/13
2436. Damien Sandow vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 15/2/13
2437. Kaitlyn vs Natalya
New Japan 28/7/14
2438. Doc Gallows vs Tomohiro Ishii ***
2439. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Lance Archer *** 
2440. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2441. Yujiro Takahashi vs Minoru Suzuki **1/2
2442. Karl Anderson vs Toru Yano **1/2
2443. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2444. AJ Styles vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2445. Bad Luck Fale vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2446. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tomoaki Honma ***1/4
2447. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito ****
All Japan 19/6/11
2448. Shuji Kondo vs KAI
2449. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya
2450. Suwama vs Yuji Nagata

AUGUST

Shimmer Volume 58
2451. Portia Perez vs Thunderkitty
2452. Santana Garrett vs Sassy Stephie
2453. Jessicka Havok vs Mary Lee Rose
2454. Nikki Storm vs Su Yung
2455. Mercedes Martinez vs Veda Scott
2456. Hikaru Shida vs Mia Yim
2457. Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs MsEerie
2458. Cheerleader Melissa vs Leva Bates
2459. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Saraya Knight
2460. Nicole Matthews vs Madison Eagles
2461. 3G vs LuFisto & Kana
New Japan 31/7/14 Day 6
2462. Bad Luck Fale vs Doc Gallows **
2463. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Yuji Nagata **1/2
2464. Togi Makabe vs Yujiro Takahashi **
2465. Satoshi Kojima vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2466. Karl Anderson vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2467. Minoru Suzuki vs Lance Archer **3/4
2468. Shelton Benjamin vs Shinsuke Nakamura **3/4
2469. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2470. Toru Yano vs Kazuchika Okada **1/4
2471. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4
All Japan 18/7/11
2472. Yuji Okabayashi & Ryuichi Kawakami vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue
2473. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Manabu Soya
All Japan 31/7/11
2474. KAI vs Minoru
2475. Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
New Japan 1/8/14 Day 7
2476. Shelton Benjamin vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2477. Toru Yano vs Lance Archer **
2478. Yujiro Takahashi vs Karl Anderson **1/2
2479. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Doc Gallows **
2480. Tenzan vs Goto ***1/2
2481. Honma vs Fale ***
2482. Makabe vs Naito ***3/4
2483. Suzuki vs Styles ****1/4
2484. Nagata vs Shibata ****
2485. Nakamura vs Ishii ****
All Japan 13/8/11
2486. Akebono & Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2487. Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Suwama, Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo
2488. KAI vs Hiroshi Yamato
FIP In Full Force 2013
2489. Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett vs The Washington Bullets **3/4
2490. Trent Barretta vs Lince Dorado ***1/4
2491. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim **1/2
2492. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann ***
2493. The Bravados vs Roderick Strong & Rich Swann **1/2
Shimmer Volume 59
2494. Thunderkitty vs Miss Natural
2495. CVE vs Melanie Cruise vs Saraya Knight vs Su Young
2496. Nikki Storm vs Veda Scott
2497. Stephie/Nevaeh vs Santana/Savannah
2498. Portia Perez vs MsChif
2499. Kana vs Kimber Lee
2500. Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates
2501. Madison Eagles vs Mia Yim
2502. 3G vs Made In Sin
2503. Nicole Matthews vs Hikaru Shida
2504. LuFisto vs Mercedes Martinez
2505. Cheerleader Melissa vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
New Japan 3/8/14 Day 8
2506. Ishii vs DBS Jr ***1/2
2507. Tenzan vs Yano *1/2
2508. Nagata vs Benjamin **1/2
2509. Kojima vs Gallows **1/2
2510. Goto vs Naito ***1/2
2511. Archer vs Styles *** 
2512. Makabe vs Suzuki ***1/2
2513. Shibata vs Honma ****
2514. Yujiro vs Okada ***
2515. Nakamura vs Tanahashi ***3/4-****
Omega Chaos In Cameron
2516. Cedric Alexander vs Xsiris
2517. Jake Manning vs Andrew Everett
2518. Trevor Lee vs Adam Page
2519. Caprice Coleman vs Ric Converse
2520. Reby Sky vs Darcy Dixon
2521. CW/Konley/Gambino vs The Bravados/Helms
2522. The Briscoes vs The Hardys
Bellatrix 6
2523. Nikki Storm vs Miss Mina
2524. Queen Maya vs Kay Lee Ray
2525. Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight
2526. Liberty vs Shanna
All Together 27/8/11
2527. Ibushi/Ishimori/Yamato/BUSHI vs Tiger/Hayashi/Kondo/Marvin
2528. Naito/Taniguchi/Sanada vs Yone/Yujiro/Soya
2529. Makabe/Saito vs Goto/Kea
2530. Devitt/Taguchi/Suzuki/Nakajima/KAI vs Kanemoto/KENTA/Kanemaru/Minoru/Genba
2531. Funaki/Sano/Liger vs Suzuki/Aoki/Taichi
2532. Battle Royal
2533. Morishima/Akebono/Yoshie/Hama vs Nagata/Tenzan/Nishimura/Inoue
2534. Sasaki/Akiyama vs Takayama/Omori
2535. Kobashi/Muto vs Yano/Iizuka
2536. Tanahashi/Shiozaki/Suwama vs Nakamura/Sugiura/KENSO
Bellatrix 7
2537. Christina Von Eerie vs Skarlett
2538. Mercedes Martinez vs Miss Mina
2539. Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa
All Japan 11/9/11
2540. Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Taiyo Kea & Takao Omori
2541. Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki vs Suwama & Hiroshi Yamato
2542. Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru
2543. Koji Kanemoto vs Shuji Kondo
2544. Kenny Omega vs KAI
New Japan 4/8/14 Day 9 G1 Climax
2545. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Tomoaki Honma **3/4
2546. Yujiro Takahashi vs Lance Archer **3/4
2547. Yuji Nagata vs Doc Gallows ***1/4
2548. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Togi Makabe ***
2549. Minoru Suzuki vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2550. Bad Luck Fale vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2551. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Satoshi Kojima ***1/2
2552. Karl Anderson vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2553. Shelton Benjamin vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2554. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto ***3/4
All Japan 19/9/11
2555. Hiroshi Yamato vs Hikaru Sato
2556. Black BUSHI vs BUSHI
2557. Suwama, Masakatsu Funaki, Shuji Kondo & Takumi Soya vs Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada, Masanobu Fuchi & 

Yasufumi Nakanoue
2558. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Akebono & Ryota Hama
2559. Minoru vs Kenny Omega
2560. KAI vs Kaz Hayashi
All Japan 25/9/11
2561. Shuji Kondo vs Hikaru Sato
2562. BUSHI vs Kaz Hayashi
2563. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiroshi Yamato
2564. KAI vs Black BUSHI
2565. Jimmy Yang & Kenny Omega vs Minoru & MAZADA
2566. KAI vs Koji Kanemoto
Big Japan 20/8/11
2567. Bad Bones, Shinya Ishikawa & Robert Dreissker vs Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryuichi Kawakami & Takumi 

Tsukamoto
2568. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Yuji Okabayashi vs MASADA, Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba
2569. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs Brahman Shu & Takeshi Minamino
2570. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
PCW Final Fight
2571. Dean Allmark & Ultimo Dragon vs El Ligero & Martin Kirby
2572. Davey Richards vs Robbie Dynamite
2573. Team Single vs Michael Elgin & Davey Richards
Chikara The Sordid Perils of Everyday Existence
2574. Chris Hero vs Equinox
New Japan 6/8/14 G1 Day 10
2575. Honma vs Kojima ***
2576. Fale vs DBS Jr **1/2
2577. Naito vs Tenzan ***1/2
2578. Anderson vs Suzuki ***1/2
2579. Yano vs Makabe DUD
2580. Yujiro vs Styles ***
2581. Archer vs Okada ***1/2
2582. Nagata vs Tanahashi ***3/4
2583. Ishii vs Shibata ****1/4
2584. Nakamura vs Gallows ***1/4
FIP Violence Is The Answer 2013
2585. Roderick Strong & Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett
New Japan G1 Climax Day 11
2586. Honma vs Benjamin **1/2
2587. Yujiro vs Yano 1/2*
2588. Archer vs Goto ***
2589. Anderson vs Naito ***1/2
2590. Ishii vs Nagata ****
2591. Gallows vs Shibata ***
2592. Nakamura vs Fale ***1/2
2593. Styles vs Makabe ***1/4
2594. Tanahashi vs DBS Jr ***1/4
2595. Suzuki vs Okada ****1/4
FIP Everything Burns 2014
2596. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado ***
2597. Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick ***1/4
2598. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/4
All Japan Champion Carnival 4/5/12, 5/5/12, 6/5/12 & 7/5/12
2599. KENSO vs Ryota Hama
2600. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2601. Masayuki Kono vs Yuji Nagata
2602. Suwama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2603. Kono vs Hama
2604. Suwama vs Nagata
2605. Manabu vs Kea
2606. Kono vs Omori
2607. Suwama vs Hama
2608. Nagata vs Kea
2609. Suwama vs Akebono
2610. Kea vs Suwama
IVP Videos Best of Misawa vs Kawada Vol 7
2611. Kawada vs Dr Death
2612. Taue/Kawada vs Kobashi/Misawa
2613. Misawa vs Kawada
House of Hardcore III
2614. Rhino vs Kevin Steen
2615. Nese vs Reynolds vs Williams
2616. Funk/Dreamer vs Storm/Waltman
New Japan G1 Climax Finals 10/8/14
2617. Taguchi/Tiger/Kojima/Tenzan vs Desperado/TAKA/DBS Jr/Archer **1/2
2618. BUSHI/Nagata/Nakanishi vs Fale/Gallows/Yujiro **1/2
2619. Yano/Sakuraba/YOSHI-HASHI vs Suzuki/Iizuka/Benjamin *
2620. Liger/Cpt New Japan vs Cole/Bennett **3/4
2621. KUSHIDA/Shelley vs reDRagon ***1/2
2622. Naito vs Honma ***1/4
2623. Ishii vs Anderson ***3/4
2624. Goto vs Shibata ****
2625. Tanahashi vs Styles ****
2626. Nakamura vs Okada ****1/2
AJW 9/10/94
2627. Yumiko Hotta vs Mariko Yoshida
2628. Aja Kong vs Kaoru Ito
2629. Reggie Bennett vs Sakie Hasegawa
2630. Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
C*4 Saturday Night Slam Masters 2
2631. Ethan Page vs Michael Von Payton
2632. Buxx Belmar vs Sexxxy Eddy
2633. The Super Smash Brothers vs Radioactive Wave vs The Afterparty vs Tabarnak De Team
C*4 Triumph 6th Anniversary Spectacular
2634. Ethan Page vs Player Uno
2635. Giant Tiger & Twiggy vs Adam Sky & Brandon Slayer
2636. Stu Grayson vs Sebastian Suave vs Sexxxy Eddy vs Surfer Mitch
All Japan 23/10/11
2637. Kondo/Yamato/BUSHI vs Hayashi/Minoru/BLACK BUSHI
2638. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Sanada/Soya
2639. Kenny Omega vs KAI
2640. Jun Akiyama vs Suwama
EVOLVE 26
2641. Su Yung vs Mia Yim
2642. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
2643. Chuck Taylor vs Maxwell Chicago
2644. The Bravado Brothers vs Los Ben Dejos
2645. Ricochet vs Trent Barreta
2646. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
2647. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
2648. Ronin vs Young Bucks
ROH Pursuit Night 1
2649. Adam Cole vs Jimmy Jacobs
ROH Pursuit Night 2
2650. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
PCW Supershow 3 Night 1
2651. Steen vs Allmark vs Hayes vs Travis
2652. Uhaa Nation vs El Ligero
PCW Supershow 3 Pre Show
2653. Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis
PCW Supershow 3 Night 2
2654. Dave Mastiff vs Kevin Steen
2655. Dean Allmark vs Jushin Liger
WWE Summerslam 2014
2656. Cesaro vs RVD
2657. Ziggler vs The Miz
2658. Paige vs AJ
2659. Rusev vs Swagger
2660. Rollins vs Ambrose
2661. Wyatt vs Jericho
2662. Reigns vs Orton
2663. Lesnar vs Cena
All Japan 21/4/12
2664. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
2665. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Masayuki Kono
2666. Taiyo Kea vs Akebono
2667. Yuji Nagata vs KENSO
2668. Manabu Soya vs Seiya Sanada
2669. Takao Omori vs Suwama
All Japan 22/4/12
2670. Yutaka Yoshie vs Yuji Okabayashi
2671. Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2672. Yuji Nagata vs Takao Omori
All Japan 23/4/12
2673. Daisuke Sekimoto vs KENSO
2674. Akebono vs Yuji Okabayashi
2675. Yuji Nagata vs Ryota Hama
All Japan 26/4/12
2676. Masayuki Kono vs Suwama
All Japan 28/4/12
2677. Akebono vs Seiya Sanada
All Japan 29/4/12
2678. Taiyo Kea vs Yuji Okabayashi
2679. Yuji Nagata vs Daisuke Sekimoto
SWE Day of Reckoning
2680. Uhaa Nation vs Kris Travis
2681. The Predators vs Kevin Steen
SWE Supershow
2682. Mark Haskins vs Uhaa Nation
2683. Martin Kirby vs Kris Travis
2684. Kevin Steen vs Stixx
EVOLVE 27 Gargano vs Nation
2685. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
2686. Los Ben Dejos vs Chicago & Vandal
2687. Davis vs Swann
2688. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
2689. Hero vs Chuckie T
2690. Ricochet/Fox vs Trent?/Nese
2691. Gargano vs Nation 
Big Japan 19/9/11
2692. Ito, Sasaki, Miyamoto & Takeda vs Ishikawa, Kawakami, Hashimoto & Otani
2693. Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinobu vs Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
2694. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2695. Kankuro Hoshino vs Abdullah Kobayashi
Big Japan 23/10/11
2696. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Moore/Mondo
2697. Kasai/Numazawa/Shu/Kei vs Sasaki/WX/Hoshino/Inaba
2698. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Tsukamoto
2699. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kobayashi/Takeda
2700. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/MASADA
All Japan 19/11/11
2701. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs KENSO/Hayashi
2702. Hikaru Sato vs Hiroshi Yamato
2703. Keiji Muto vs Shuji Kondo
2704. Kea/Fuchi vs Akebono/Hama
2705. Suwama/Soya vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
All Japan 4/12/11
2706. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs Kea/Fuchi
2707. Sanada/KAI vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2708. Hiroshi Yamamto vs Hikaru Sato
2709. Akiyama/Ishimori/Omega vs Muto/Kondo/AKIRA
2710. Sanada/KAI vs Funaki/Kono
Big Japan 22/11/11
2711. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Shu/Kei
2712. Kasai/Numazawa vs Miyamoto/Kodaka
2713. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Sasaki/Hashimoto
2714. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kasai/Numazawa
Big Japan 18/12/11
2715. Seiya Sanada vs Shinya Ishikawa
2716. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Sasaki/Shinobu
2717. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Suwama/Soya
2718. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 2/1/12
2719. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Jeez
2720. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/Sasaki
2721. Akebono/Hama vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2723. Kobayashi/WX/Takeda vs Kasai/Numazawa/Hoshino
PWX Climbing The Ladder
2724. The Beaver Boys vs Ryze/Riley
2725. Country Jacked vs Everett/Swann
2726. Caleb Konley vs Tony Nese
2727. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero
ISW Burger King of the Ring Double Whopper
2728. TDT vs Team BFFs
2729. Food Fighters vs Jaka/LSG
2730. Badd Boys vs Glaad Boys
2731. Kitsune/Shynron vs Tremendous Investigations Inc
2732. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson
2733. TDT vs Kitsune/Shynron
2734. Food Fighters vs Badd Boys
2735. Izzie Deadyet vs Buxx Belmar
2736. Food Fighters vs TDT

September
PWX What Doesnt Kill You Makes You Stronger 3
2737. Los Ben Dejos vs The Beaver Boys
2738. Rich Swann vs Chris Hero vs Tony Nese
2739. Konley vs Page vs Alexander vs Hollis
IPW:UK 9th Anniversary Show
2740. Hyde/Gulak/End vs Storm/Whizz Kids
2741. Drake Younger vs Jonathan Windsor
2742. Iestyn Rees vs Mark Haskins
2743. Fox/Ricochet vs LDRS of the New School
EVOLVE 28 Hero vs Baretta
2744. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
2745. Green Ant vs Maxwell Chicago
2746. AR Fox vs Caleb Konley
2747. The Bravado Brothers vs The Gentlemens Club
2748. Anthony Nese vs Ricochet
2749. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann
2750. Chris Hero vs Trent Baretta
AIW Hell On Earth 9
2751. Ty Colton vs Colin Delaney
2752. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine
2753. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs Batiri
2754. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter
2755. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen
2756. Marti Belle vs Veda Scott
2757. NIXON vs Team AIW
Zero1 24/7/11
2758. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2759. Masato Tanaka vs Atsushi Sawada
Zero1 7/8/11
2760. Masato Tanaka vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2761. Ikuto Hidaka & Takafumi Ito vs Takuya Sugawara & Kaiji Habu Otoko
2762. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kohei Sato
Zero1 27/8/11
2763. Ikuto Hidaka & Takafumi Ito vs Munenori Sawa & Mineo Fujita
2764. Kohei Sato & KAMIKAZE vs Shinjiro Otani & Daichi Hashimoto
DDT 21/5/11
2765. HARASHIMA vs MIKAMI
2766. Keisuke Ishii vs Shigehiro Irie
2767. Michael Nakazawa vs Kota Ibushi
2768. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
2769. Shigehiro Irie vs Kota Ibushi
DDT 29/5/11
2770. HARASHIMA vs Shigehiro Irie
2771. Kenny Omega vs KUDO
AAW Windy City Classic IX
2772. Page/Ricochet vs Zero Gravity
2773. Silas/Jacobs vs Irish Airborne
2774. Lovelace vs Patera
2775. O'Reilly vs Lyndon
2776. Walker vs LOSERS
2777. Cage vs ACH
2778. Wagner/Lawrence/Crane vs Rican/Fontaine/MsChif
2779. Brave vs Rose
2780. Young/Jacobs vs Page/Ricochet
2781. Steen vs Hollister
wXw 13th Anniversary Tour Finale
2782. Bad Bones vs Hiromu Takahashi
2783. AUTSiders vs Sumerian Death Squad
2784. Adam Cole vs Mark Haskins
2785. Hot & Spicy vs Forever Hooligans
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 327
2786. 8 Man Royal Rumble
2787. Gaylon Summers vs Danshoku Dino
2788. KUDO vs HARASHIMA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 328
2789. Antonio Honda vs Michael Nakazawa
2790. Dick Togo & HARASHIMA vs Danshoku Dino & KUDO
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 329
2791. Ken Ohka & Cherry vs Mio Shirai & Io Shirai
2792. Dick Togo & Yasu Urano vs Big Morohashi & Hiro Tsumaki
2793. El Generico & Yano K Data vs Shuji Ishikawa & Shinichiro Tominaga
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 330
2794. Danshoku Dino vs Sexxy Eddy
2795. Dick Togo & Antonio Honda vs Yasu Urano & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 331
2796. Munenori Sawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Kenny Omega & Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 332
2797. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 333
2798. Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Great Sasuke & Ricky Fuji
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 334
2799. KO-D 4 Way Tag Elimination Match
Alpha1 Watch The Throne 2
2800. Eric Cairnie vs Josh Alexander vs Trent Barreta
2801. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano
DDT 30/6/11 Dick Togo Japanese Retirement Show
2802. Dick Togo vs Gedo
DDT 24/7/11 Ryogoku Peter Pan 2011
2803. Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt
2804. Danshoku Dino vs Bob Sapp
New Japan 18/6/11
2805. Jado, Gedo & Brian Kendrick vs Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
2806. Mascara Dorada vs Ryusuke Taguchi
2807. Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt
2808. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto
New Japan 13/5/11
2809. Kazuchika Okada vs MVP
New Japan 14/5/11
2810. MVP vs Tetsuya Naito
New Japan 15/5/11
2811. MVP vs Toru Yano
DGUSA Revolt 2014
2812. Donst vs Dickinson
2813. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
2814. Konley vs Santa Maria
2815. Bravados vs Gentlemens Club
2816. Nese vs Swann
2817. Fire vs Strickland vs Mr A
2818. Fox vs Gulak
2819. Gargano vs Barreta
DGUSA Way of the Ronin 2014
2820. Donst vs Konley
2821. Freddie vs Belakus
2822. Santa Maria vs Page
2823. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
2824. Barreta/Nese vs Swann/Strickland
2825. Moose vs Cooter vs Fate
2826. Bravados vs Gentlemens Club
2827. Fox vs Hero
2828. Gargano vs Strong
ROH on Sinclair 13/4/13
2829. Bobby Fish vs Eddie Edwards
2830. Alabama Attitude vs RD Evans & QT Marshall
2831. Mike Mondo vs Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander vs BJ Whitmer vs Mark Briscoe
WWE Superstars 22/2/13
2832. Sin Cara vs Drew McIntyre
WWE Battleground 2014
2833. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2834. AJ Lee vs Paige
2835. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
CZW New Heights 2014
2836. Sabian vs Jonathan Gresham **3/4
2837. Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys vs OI4K vs Tremendous Investigations Inc ***
2838. Shane Strickland vs Caleb Konley **
2839. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey ***1/4
2840. Danny Havoc & Devon Moore vs Ron Mathis & Matt Tremont **1/4
New Japan 13/5/11
2841. Charlie Haas & Rhino vs Togi Makabe & Hiroshi Tanahashi
New Japan 14/5/11
2842. Low Ki vs Prince Devitt
New Japan 15/5/11
2843. Jushin Liger vs Kenny Omega
2844. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Low Ki & Homicide
2845. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards 
2846. Togi Makabe vs Rhino
CZW Heat 2014
2847. Dave Crist vs John Silver vs JT Dunn **3/4
2848. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist *3/4
WWE Superstars 1/3/13
2849. Brodus Clay & Tensai vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 8/3/13
2850. Team Rhodes Scholars vs The Usos
WWE Superstars 15/3/13
2851. Zack Ryder vs JTG
WWE Superstars 22/3/13
2852. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
WWE Superstars 29/3/13
2853. Kofi Kingston vs Primo
WWE Superstars 5/4/13
2854. The Great Khali vs JTG
WWE Superstars 12/4/13
2855. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 19/4/13
2856. Tons of Funk vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 26/4/13
2857. Kaitlyn & Layla vs Tamina & Aksana
WWE Superstars 3/5/13
2858. Kaitlyn vs Tamina Snuka
WWE Superstars 24/5/13
2859. Tons of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs The Usos & The Bellas
CZW Down With The Sickness 2014
2860. Buxx Belmar & Mike Bailey vs Tremendous Investigations Inc ***
2861. Homicide vs Joker **3/4
2862. Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys vs OI4K ***1/4
BATTLEWAR 13
2863. Drew Gulak vs Mike Bailey
2864. Radioactive Wave vs Big Bad Quentin & Giant Tiger
2865. Tabarnak de Team vs The Super Smash Brothers
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014
2866. Nese/Konley vs Bravados
2867. Fox vs A
2868. Swann vs Busick
2869. Gentlemen vs Colony
2870. Hero vs Tanaka
2871. Gargano vs Ricochet

September 

New Japan 22/6/11
2872. Devitt/Taguchi/Goto vs Togo/Tanaka/Yujiro
New Japan 23/6/11
2873. Devitt/Taguchi/Goto vs Liger/Bernard/Anderson
New Japan 18/7/11
2874. Jushin Liger vs Hector Garza
2875. Devitt/Taguchi/KUSHIDA vs Omega/Ibushi/Daisuke Sasaki
2876. Hirooki Goto vs Karl Anderson
2877. Minoru Suzuki vs Satoshi Kojima
2878. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Giant Bernard
New Japan 1/8/11
2879. La Sombra vs Wataru Inoue
2880. Bernard vs Saito
2881. Takayama vs Yano
2882. Goto vs Tenzan
2883. Ibushi vs Taguchi
2884. Yujiro vs Naito
2885. Archer vs Makabe
2886. Kojima vs Suzuki
2887. MVP vs Nakamura
2888. Nagata vs Tanahashi
BATTLEWAR 14
2889. Franky The Mobster vs Scott Parker
2890. Giant Tiger vs Vanessa Kraven
2891. Player Uno vs Tank Rukin
2892. BBQ vs Sexxxy Eddy
2893. Belmar/Hawke vs TDT
New Japan 2/8/11
2894. Anderson vs Sombra
2895. Archer vs Saito
2896. Inoue vs Strong Man
2897. Bernard vs Yujiro
2898. Goto/Liger/Taguchi vs Iizuka/Ishii/Gedo
2899. Nagata vs Naito
2900. Suzuki vs MVP
2901. Makabe vs Yano
2902. Nakamura vs Kojima
2903. Tanahashi vs Takayama
New Japan 5/8/11
2904. Sombra vs Strong Man
2905. Yujiro vs Saito
2906. MVP vs Inoue
2907. Suzuki vs Anderson
2908. Bernard vs Archer
2909. Yano vs Nagata
2910. Nakamura vs Tenzan
2911. Makabe vs Naito
2912. Goto vs Kojima
IWA-MS Big Ass Christmas Bash 2013
2913. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcher
2914. Reed Bentley vs Jimmy Jacobs
2915. Chris Hero vs Trik Davis
2916. Ricochet vs Jonathan Gresham
2917. Drake Younger vs Christian Rose
New Japan 6/8/11
2918. Goto vs Sombra
2919. Anderson vs Strong Man
2920. Nagata vs Yujiro
2921. Nakamura vs Inoue
2922. Kojima/MVP vs Taka/Taichi
2923. Makabe vs Saito
2924. Suzuki vs Tenzan
2925. Naito vs Yano
2926. Takayama vs Bernard
2927. Tanahashi vs Archer
PWG All Star Weekend X Night 1
2928. Cage vs Nese
2929. RockNES vs Candice/Joey
2930. Ciampa vs Drake
2931. Gargano vs Richards
2932. Best Friends vs Dojo Bros
2933. ACH vs Elgin
2934. Rushmore vs ICMG
2935. Hero vs Cole
All Japan 2/1/12
2936. Akebono & Hama vs Okabyashi & Hashimoto
2937. Muto, Abdullah & Kikutaro vs Fuchi, Nishimura & BLACK BUSHI
2938. Sanada, KAI & Yamato vs Ozz, Cuervo & Omega
2939. Suwama vs Sekimoto
New Japan 7/8/11
2940. Takayama vs Saito
2941. Yano vs Yujiro
2942. Tenzan vs Inoue
2943. Suzuki vs Sombra
2944. Archer/TAKA vs Naito/Honma
2945. Nakamura vs Strong Man
2946. Goto vs Anderson
2947. Bernard vs Nagata
2948. Kojima vs MVP
2949. Tanahashi vs Makabe
PWG All Star Weekend X Night 2
2950. PPRay vs RockNES vs B-Boy/Mack
2951. Nese vs Ciampa
2952. Friends vs F'N Machines
2953. ACH vs Hero
2954. Dojos vs Swann/Fox
2955. Richards vs Ricochet
2956. Ryan/LeRae/Younger vs Bucks/Steen
2957. Cole vs Gargano
New Japan 8/8/11
2958. Inoue vs Anderson
2959. Kojima vs Strong
2960. Takayama vs Yujiro
2961. Naito vs Archer
2962. MVP vs Tenzan
2963. Nakamura vs Sombra
2964. Tanahashi vs Saito
2965. Suzuki vs Goto
2966. Makabe vs Nagata
New Japan 10/8/11
2967. Archer vs Yujiro
2968. Yano vs Saito
2969. Kojima vs Sombra
2970. Tenzan vs Strong
2971. Suzuki vs Inoue
2972. Nakamura vs Anderson
2973. MVP vs Goto
2974. Naito vs Takayama
2975. Tanahashi vs Bernard
New Japan 11/8/11
2976. Naito vs Saito
2977. Tenzan vs Sombra
2978. Goto vs Inoue
2979. Yano vs Archer
2980. MVP vs Strong
2981. Kojima vs Anderson
2982. Makabe vs Bernard
2983. Tanahashi vs Yujiro
2984. Nagata vs Takayama
WWF In Your House 1
2985. Bret Hart vs Hakushi
2986. Razor Ramon vs Jeff Jarrett & The Roadie
2987. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs The Smoking Gunns
2988. Jerry Lawler vs Bret Hart
2989. Diesel vs Sycho Sid
2990. Undertaker vs Kama
2991. British Bulldog vs Owen Hart
AIW Dead Presidents
2992. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Youthanazia vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs The Submission Squad **1/2
2993. Bobby Beverly vs Flip Kendrick vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton **3/4
2994. Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers DUD
2995. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
2996. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero ***1/2
2997. Ethan Page vs UltraMantis Black vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
2998. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page ****
AAW One Twisted Christmas 2013
2999. Edwards vs Moondog
3000. Elgin vs Walker
3001. Cage vs Matthews
3002. Wagner/Patera vs Rican/Lovelace
3003. Cabana vs Tweek
3004. Jacobs vs Richards
3005. Crane/Lawrence vs Boz/Cannon
3006. Silas vs Kingston
3007. Gravity vs Kung Fu vs Elgin/Page
3008. Hollister vs Steen
New Japan 13/8/11
3009. MVP vs Sombra
3010. Kojima vs Inoue
3011. Anderson vs Tenzan
3012. Nagata vs Archer
3013. Strong vs Suzuki
3014. Naito vs Bernard
3015. Takayama vs Makabe
3016. Goto vs Nakamura
3017. Yano vs Tanahashi
PWX Taken By Force
3018. Kyle Matthews vs Kyle O'Reilly
3019. Kevin Steen vs Jake Manning
3020. Corey Hollis vs Davey Richards
3021. Cedric Alexander vs Michael Elgin
3022. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann
C*4 A Better Tomorrow 2014
3023. Banks & Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
3024. Sebastian Suave vs Cheech Hernandez
3025. Leon St.Giovanni vs Shane Sabre vs Ethan Page
3026. Buxx Belmar vs Drew Gulak
3027. Mike Bailey vs Matt Tremont
3028. Hawke/Pinkie vs O'Shea/Rollins
wXw Back To The Roots XIII
3029. Walter vs Sabre Jr
3030. Takeda/Miyamoto vs Reign of Terror
3031. Hashimoto vs Ray
3032. Hot & Spicy vs Hashimoto & Kawakami
3033. Hero vs Klinger
3034. End vs Sabre Jr
ROH on Sinclair 20/4/13
3035. Mike Bennett vs Roderick Strong
3036. Jorge Santi vs Tadarius Thomas
3037. ACH vs Matt Taven
New Japan 14/8/11
3038. Saito vs Nagata
3039. Bernard vs Yano
3040. Archer vs Takayama
3041. Yujiro vs Makabe
3042. Naito vs Tanahashi
3043. Strong vs Goto
3044. Anderson vs MVP
3045. Tenzan vs Kojima
3046. Nakamura vs Suzuki
3047. Apollo66 vs Ibushi/Omega
3048. Nakamura vs Naito
AAW The Chaos Theory 2014
3049. 4 Way
3050. Lawrence/Crane vs Zero Gravity
3051. Cabana/Miller vs We Are Here
3052. Kingston vs Gresham
3053. Kung Fu Manchu vs Team Ambition
3054. Cage vs ACH
3055. Hollister vs Jacobs
3056. Men of the Year vs Nation/Ricochet
PWG DDT4 2014
3057. Friends vs RockNES
3058. Fucking Machines vs PPRay
3059. Cole Steen Cole vs Joey & Candice
3060. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
3061. Ciampa vs Thornstowe
3062. Cole Steen vs Friends
3063. Machines vs ICMG
3064. Hero vs Gargano vs Younger vs O'Reilly
3065. Friends vs ICMG
New Japan 10/8/12
3066. Archer vs Naito
3067. Nagata vs Benjamin
3068. MVP vs Tenzan
3069. Makabe vs Rush
3070. Anderson vs Yano
3071. Kojima vs Suzuki
3072. Tanahashi vs Yujiro
3073. Goto vs Okada
AAA Triplemania 2011
3074. Moreno/Fabi/Lolita/Mari vs Love/James/Star/Velvet
3075. Tiger/Evans vs Abyss/Anderson
3076. Jarrett vs Zorro
3077. Park vs Mesias
3078. Wagner Jr vs RVD
Lucha FanFest 19/5/12
3079. Nakajima/Kitamiya/Miyahara vs Traumas I & II/Halloween
Michinoku Pro 3/6/12
3080. Yapper Man 1/Yapper Man 2/Yapper Man 3 vs Sasuke/Shinzaki/Kong
3081. Ultimo Dragon vs Kesen Numajiro
3082. Rasse/Kenbai vs Brahman Shu/Brahman Kei
3083. Fujita Jr Hayato vs Kenou

November

WWE Superstars 31/5/13
3084. R-Truth vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Superstars 28/6/13
3085. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
WWE Superstars 12/7/13
3086. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
WWE Superstars 30/8/13
3087. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
New Beijing Pro 19/2/11
3088. Ryubi Ito vs Sou Shou
Big Japan 27/7/12
3089. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Sami Callihan vs Axel Tischer
3090. DJ Hyde, Drake Younger & Danny Havoc vs Ryuji Ito, Masashi Takeda & Kazuki Hashimoto
3091. End/Dante vs Miyamoto/Ishikawa
3092. Sekimoto/Okabayashi/Sasaki vs BVW/Bones/Dreissker
QPW Well Worth the Wait
3093. RockNES vs Mack/B-Boy
3094. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid
3095. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan
3096. Brian Kendrick vs Kyle O'Reilly
3097. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
3098. LeRae/CVE vs PPRay
3099. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger
SWE Battle of the Egos IV
3100. Martin Kirby vs MK McKinnan
3101. Chris Masters vs T-Bone
3102. Tommaso Ciampa vs Kris Travis
New Japan 23/12/11
3103. Satoshi Kojima vs Karl Anderson
3104. Giant Bernard vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan
3105. Prince Devitt vs Rocky Romero
3106. Masato Tanaka vs Tomoaki Honma
New Japan 4/1/12
3107. Devitt/Taguchi vs Richards/Romero
3108. Goto vs Sugiura
3109. Tanahashi vs Suzuki
New Japan 12/2/12
3110. Richards/Romero vs Devitt/Taguchi
3111. Goto vs Tanaka
3112. Naito vs Nakamura
3113. Okada vs Tanahashi
AIW TGIF
3114. 6 Way Match
3115. Lyndon vs Gargano
3116. Kay vs Scott
3117. Jollyville vs Hooligans
3118. LVD vs Ryan vs RSP
3119. Beverly vs O'Reilly
3120. Steen vs AllEgo
3121. Donst vs Havoc
3122. Elgin vs Younger
Dreamwave Wrestling Season Premiere
3123. ACDC vs Dorado/Swann
3124. Bentley vs Rockett
3125. Gargano vs Brubaker
3126. Elgin vs Hollister
3127. Styles vs Rose
PWX Rise of a Champion IX
3128. Lodi vs Rich Swann
3129. Country Jacked vs Eddie and the Edwards
3130. Caleb Konley vs Cedric Alexander
AAW Path of Redemption 2014
3131. Cage vs Miller
3132. LBD vs OI4K
3133. Young vs Crane
3134. Young vs Lawrence
3135. Colton vs Esparza vs Wagner vs Brave
3136. MOTY vs Kung Fu Manchu
3137. ACH vs Rich Swann
3138. Dorado vs Kingston
3139. We Are Here vs LOSERS
3140. Hollister vs Cabana
wXw Drive of Champions Tour 2014 Hamburg
3141. Tommaso Ciampa vs Freddy Stahl
PCW Road To Glory 2014 Day 1
3142. Mastiff vs Gresham
3143. Hero vs Dar
PCW Road To Glory 2014 Afternoon Show
3144. Kirby vs Dar vs Bell vs Ciampa
3145. Hero vs Bubblegum
3146. Travis vs Bennett
PCW Road To Glory 2014 Day 2
3147. Masters vs Hero
3148. Ciampa vs Kirby
3149. Maria/Bennett vs Hope/Manson
3150. Masters vs Mastiff
3151. Lionheart vs Styles
All Together 19/2/12
3152. Sasuke/Tiger/Taguchi/Ishimori vs Jado/Gedo/Kenou/Nohashi
3153. Kanemaru/Hayashi/Kondo/Nakajima vs Liger/Suzuki/Tanaka/KAI
3154. Nagata/Sasaki/Akebono/Marufuji vs Suzuki/Takayama/Kono/Taichi
3155. Kobashi/Muto vs Akiyama/Omori
3156. Tanahashi/Morishima/Suwama vs Shiozaki/Naito/Sanada
SWE Day of Reckoning 2
3157. Joseph Conners vs Tommaso Ciampa
3158. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
3159. Mark Andrews vs Mark Haskins
3160. Rich Swann vs Tommy End
3161. Johnny Gargano vs Robbie X
3162. El Ligero vs Kris Travis vs Stixx vs Trent Barreta
REINA 15/1/12
3163. Hotta/Toyota/Ishibashi vs Skater/Shimoda/Cassandra
3164. Ayumi Kurihara vs Hailey Hatred
REINA 29/1/12
3165. Aki Kambayashi vs Kellie Skater
Big Japan 28/7/12
3166. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Uchida/Irei
3167. Kobayashi/Ito vs Miyamoto/Kamui
Big Japan WTL 28/7/12
3168. Axeman vs Shoici Uchida
3169. Bad Bones vs Kazuki Hashimoto
3170. Walter/Dreissker vs Sasaki/Ishikawa
3171. Miyamoto/Callihan/Kamui vs Kobayashi/Ito/Hyde
3172. End/Dante vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
3173. Numazawa/Havoc vs Takeda/Younger
Big Japan 29/7/12 World Triangle League
3174. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Seven/McKinnan
3175. Sekimoto vs Ishikawa
3176. Callihan vs Hyde
3177. Numazawa/Havoc vs Younger/Margera
3178. Walter vs Okabayashi
3179. End/Dante vs Bones/Axeman
Big Japan 29/7/12 Death Market 10
3180. Bones/Hyde vs Shinobu/Otani
3181. Sasaki/Callihan vs Ishikawa/Axeman vs End/Dante
3182. Miyamoto/Takeda vs Younger/Havoc
3183. Walter/Dreissker vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
WWE Superstars 27/9/13
3184. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Superstars 29/11/13
3185. The Real Americans vs The Usos
WWE Superstars 20/12/13
3186. Summer Rae vs Kaitlyn
WWE Superstars 27/12/13
3187. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 27/4/13
3188. SCUM vs BJ Whitmer & C&C Wrestle Factory
3189. Jay Lethal vs Rhett Titus
3190. Rhino & Matt Hardy vs Jay Briscoe & Adam Cole
ROH on Sinclair 4/5/13
3191. Karl Anderson vs Michael Elgin
3192. MsChif vs Daviene
3193. Kyle O'Reilly vs Davey Richards
IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday
3194. Danny Cannon vs Michael Elgin
3195. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
3196. Josh Crane & Trik Davis vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
3197. Drake Younger vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
3198. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
SWE New Beginnings
3199. Gargano vs Ciampa
3200. Andrews vs Swann
3201. Haskins vs Barreta
AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 9
3202. Dicks N Flips vs Youthanazia
3203. Dux vs Vega vs Lee vs Hollister
3204. Page vs Beverly
3205. Jollyville vs Batiri
3206. Lyndon vs ACH
3207. Donst vs Kingston
3208. Elgin vs Everett
3209. Gauntlet for the Gold
Big Japan 30/7/12
3210. Teioh/Hashimoto/Tsukamoto vs Ohashi/Seven/McKinnan
3211. Callihan/Takeda/Shinobu vs Ito/Brahmans
3212. WX/Margera vs Hoshino/Inaba
3213. Numazawa/Havoc vs Miyamoto/Kodaka
3214. Hyde vs Ito vs Sasaki
3215. Sasaki/Ishikawa/Bones vs Sekimoto/Obayashi/Axeman
3216. End/Dante vs BVW/Dreissker
3217. Kobayashi vs Younger
1990 Yearbook Disc 1
3218. El Hijo del Santo & Blue Demon Jr vs. Eddy & Mando Guerrero (WWA 1990)
3219. Akira Hokuto & Yumiko Hotta vs. Toshiyo Yamada & Etsuko Mita
3220. Arn Anderson vs. The Great Muta (Power Hour 1/12/90)
3221. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Yoji Anjoh (UWF 1/16/90)
Kensuke Office 23/11/11
3222. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Fujita Jr Hayato
1990 Yearbook Discs 2, 3, 4
3223. Akira Maeda vs Nobuhiko Takada
3224. Genichiro Tenryu & Toshiaki Kawada vs Jumbo Tsuruta & Isao Takagi
3225. Jeff Jarrett vs Billy Joe Travis
3226. Rock N Roll Express & Dynamic Dudes vs Midnight Express & Fabulous Freebirds
3227. Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart
3228. Akira Maeda vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara
3229. Vader vs Stan Hansen
3230. Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels
3231. Atsushi Onita vs Masanobu Kurisu
3232. Rock N Roll Express vs Ric Flair & Arn Anderson
C*4 Maximum Overdrive
3233. Alex Vega, John Greed & Sebastian Suave vs. Archibald Peck, Shane Sabre & Travis Toxic
3234. Mike Rollins vs. Shayne Hawke
3235. Ethan Page vs. "Player Dos" Stu Grayson
3236. C*4 Championship: Pinkie Sanchez vs. Scotty O'Shea(c)
3237. "Speedball" Mike Bailey vs. Player Uno
3238. "Dirty" Buxx Belmar vs. Chuck Taylor
3239. C*4 Tag Team Championship: The AfterParty (Cecil Nyx & Chaz Lovely) vs. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin(c) 

vs. Tabarnak de Team (Mathieu St. Jacques & Thomas DuBois) vs. The ThrowBacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mr. 

TouchDown) 
RPW High Stakes 2014
3240. Josh Bodom vs Jay Lethal
3241. The Inner City Machine Guns vs The Swords of Essex
3242. The Young Bucks vs Project Ego
3243. El Ligero vs Sonjay Dutt
3244. Marty Scurll vs Colt Cabana
Queens of Combat 1
3245. Amanda Rodriguez & Amy Love vs Miss Rachel & Heather Owens
3246. Reby Sky vs Neveah
3247. Serena Deeb vs Taeler Hendrix
AAW Epic 2014
3248. 4 Way Match
3249. Lovelace vs Sparx
3250. 6 Man Tag
3251. Justice Jones vs Sea Man
3252. Wagner vs Brave
3253. Young vs Shelley
3254. Boz/Rican vs Lawrence/Crane
3255. MOTY vs OI4K
3256. O'Reilly vs Cannon
3257. Cabana/Jacobs vs Kingston/Hollister
REINA 12/2/12
3258. Yumiko Hotta vs Kellie Skater
Zero 1 17/9/11
3259. Corino vs Kakinuma
3260. Sawa vs Yokosuka
3261. Hayato vs Fujita
3262. Sato/Kamikaze/Yokoyama vs Otani/Ueda/Hashimoto
3263. Tanaka vs Necro
3264. Hidaka/Ito/Otoko vs Crazy/Sugawara/Heart
3265. Sawa vs Hayato
Zero1 6/11/11
3266. Sai/Hussein/Tracy/Burnett/Raideen vs Tanaka/Kamikaze/Ueda/Fujita/Yokoyama
3267. Yoshiko vs Lingerie Muto
3268. Classic vs Ito
3269. Jackson vs Kakinuma
3270. Hidaka/Sawa vs Otani/Hashimoto
Zero1 9/11/11
3271. Fujita/Hashimoto vs Hayato/Yokoyama
3272. Jackson vs Ueda
3273. Sheik/Hussein/Tracy/Raideen vs Sato/Sai/Kamikaze/Kakinuma
3274. Tanaka/Zeus vs Otani/Akebono
3275. Sawa vs Hidaka
CZW Deja Vu 2014
3276. Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon **1/2
3277. Sozio vs Caleb Konley **
3278. Neveah vs Kimber Lee *
3279. Shane Strickland vs Flip Kendrick **3/4
3280. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak ***3/4
3281. OI4K vs Juicy Product ***
Progress World Cup
3282. Noam Dar vs Grado
3283. Rampage Brown vs Tommy End
3284. Jimmy Havoc vs Prince Devitt
Progress Chapter 14 Thunderbastard
3285. Mark Haskins vs Martin Kirby
3286. Samoa Joe vs Rampage Brown
PWG Mystery Vortex II
3287. Alexander vs Lee vs Everett
3288. Avalon/RockNES vs Ryan/B-Boy/Mack
3289. Nese vs Strong
3290. AA Wolves vs ICMG vs UFM
3291. Ciampa vs Hero
3292. Gargano vs O'Reilly
3293. Bucks vs Friends
3294. Cole vs LeRae
NEW Wrestlefest XVIII
3295. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
PCW Who Dares Wins 2014
3296. Kris Travis vs Prince Devitt
3297. Rumble
AAW Take No Prisoners 2014
3298. Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon
3299. ACH vs Kyle O'Reilly
3300. Michael Elgin vs Shane Hollister
Extremely Dangerous Women of Wrestling
3301. Alexis Laree vs Lady Storm
3302. Bobcat vs Jazz
3PW This One's For You
3303. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana
SWE Raw Deal 3
3304. The Starbux vs London & Kendrick
3305. Mark Andrews vs Tommy End
Doin Time with New Jack
3306. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
Glamour Glitz and Divas The Untold Story of American Women's Wrestling
3307. Sara Del Rey vs Nikki Roxx
Life In The Fast Lane
3308. Super Crazy vs Tajiri
3PW 3 Men and a Bodybag
3309. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana
3PW The Right To Remain Violent
3310. AJ Styles vs Joey Matthews
3PW Blood Brawls and Broads
3311. Sabu vs Syxx-Pac
3PW United We Stand Divided We Brawl
3312. Low Ki vs Ruckus
Fight Hard The Allison Danger Story
3313. Allison Danger vs Daizee Haze (Chikara)
Best of Portia Perez in ACW
3314. The Canadian Ninjas vs RaJett
ACW 3rd Annual American Joshi Queen of Queens Tournament
3315. Mia Yim vs Portia Perez
3316. Athena vs Rachel Summerlyn
The Best of RVDTV Vol 1
3317. Rob Van Dam vs Booker T
Summerfest 2005
3318. Steve Corino vs Chris Hamrick

December

Shine 1
3319. Santana vs Tina San Antonio
BLOW 10/11/12
3320. Christina Von Eerie vs Mia Yim
BLOW Event #3
3321. Starman vs Nikki Nitro
IWA-DS Carnage Cup VII
3322. Danny Havoc vs Matt Tremont
3323. Chris Dickinson vs Pinkie Sanchez
3324. NDC vs Sanchez vs Tremont
CZW Tangled Web 7
3325. Phillys Most Wanted vs The Beaver Boys **1/4
3326. Shane Strickland vs Mike Bailey ***1/4
3327. Caleb Konley vs Trevor Lee ***
3328. Irish Airborne vs Tremendous Investigations Inc **
3329. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson DUD
3330. Biff Busick vs Sozio DUD
3331. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont **1/2
Acidfest 1 A Tribute to the life of Trent Acid
3332. Ruckus & Sonjay Dutt vs Homicide & B-Boy
3333. Kashmere vs Moore
IWA-MS Queen of the Death Matches 2008
3334. Social vs Summerlyn
IWA-MS Wrestling with a Hart
3335. Jason Hades vs Prince Mustafa Ali
IWA-MS All That Jaz
3336. Dingo & Jim Fannin vs Ian Rotten & Necro Butcher
Wrestlecon Supershow
3337. Lee vs Everett vs Alexander ***3/4
3338. Bad Influence Invitational ***
3339. Bad Influence vs OI4K ***
3340. Jarrett vs Cabana **3/4
3341. Steen vs Tanaka ****
3342. Elgin vs Hero vs Gulak ***1/2
RPW Summer Sizzler 2014
3343. Fale vs Mastiff
3344. Scurll vs Steen
3345. Nakamura vs Sabre Jr
3346. Devitt vs Cole
REINA 19/2/11
3347. Ibushi & HARASHIMA vs Ishii & Irie
REINA 25/2/12 
3348. Kellie Skater vs Bambi
3349. Aki Kanbayashi vs Courtney Rush
NCW Femme Fatales 7
3350. Cheerleader Melissa vs Yumi Ohka
NCW Femme Fatales 9
3351. Canadian Ninjas vs Bomb/Cherrie
3KW War Before Raw
3352. Ricky Reyes vs Lince Dorado


----------



## Tanner1495

Hey guys, just wanted to check in to say that next year I will be participating, but I do not want to host (unless asked to do so, but I think this year was even more popular than the last)

However, I would like to add that is it ok to use the lists here for a "study" type thing I want to do? Essentially I want to see which wrestler is watched the most, what decade is viewed the most, etc.

Really excited to participate in this again next year, aiming for 1000!


----------



## XxTalonxX

I'm going to post my list of matches in a few days and I can't wait to be part of it next year as well.


----------



## sXeMope

BallsBalogna said:


> 11 months in, this has been quite the experiment. I have to say, as many matches as I've watched, that has been the easy part. Typing them all out and organizing all of them, well that's obviously been the hard part. I'm still in a position where I'm not watching as much Indies as I'd like, due to the addition of the WWE Network in my life and a crazy schedule. However this past week I've acquired a bunch of AIW, IWA-MS, Chikara, CZW and PWG, so for the last month of the year I'm going to try and binge as much as possible. As always, cheers to everyone who started from the beginning and has stuck with it this long. Just one month left!


About the typing them out - What I like to do is put the DVD in and type out all the matches on my iPod before I start watching the show. I usually do it double spaced and erase the space once I get through the match once I get through it so I know where I left off if I fall asleep (Which happens quite often). At the end of the month I email the document to myself and copy/paste that months list. in a word doc and in here.

I forgot to post my November list. I'll post that along with my December list. I'm not sure of my exact total but I think I'm probably in the 1600-1700 area.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Are we doing a wrestling challenge for 2015? If so I'm in.


----------



## Platt

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/1528649-2015-wrestling-challenge.html


----------



## RKing85

December

PWG DDT4 - 8 matches (RockNES/Taylors, FutureShock/Dynasty, Husky Black GUys/Callihan and Strong, SSB/Bucks, Husky Black Guys/RockNES, SSB/Futureshock, Steen/Callihan, SSB/Husky Black Guys

CHIKARA - 7 matches (4-way tag, Remington/Kodoma, Silver Ant/Proletariat, Kingston/Shard, 3.0/Colony, Francisco/Peck, 10-man tag)

CHIKARA - 7 matches (4-way tag, Nokken/Kodoma, Taylor/Remington, 6-man tag, Jacobs/Silver Ant, 8-man tag, Icarus/Francisco)

Year End total - 627 matches

I was 602 last year.


----------



## Platt

2012 Total: 2838
2013 Total: 4138
2014 Total: 3476

January 449
February 232
March 374
April 336
May 294
June 202
July 316
August 277
September 256
October 207
November 202
December 330



Spoiler: January



1/1
1 Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 8/25/12
2 Brodus Clay vs Curt Hawkins - Saturday Morning Slam 9/1/12
3 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 9/8/12
4 Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs Epico & Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 9/15/12
5 William Regal vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 9/22/12
6 Santino vs Heath Slater - Saturday Morning Slam 9/29/12
7 Rey Mysterio vs Curtis Axel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/6/12
8 Miz vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
9 Sin Cara vs Jinder Mahal - Saturday Morning Slam 10/13/12
10 Zack Ryder vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
11 Daniel Bryan vs Tyson Kidd - Saturday Morning Slam 10/20/12
12 Brodus Clay vs Epico - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
13 Antonio Cesaro vs Derrick Bateman - Saturday Morning Slam 10/27/12
14 Sin Cara vs El Local - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
15 Brodus Clay vs Cody Rhodes - Saturday Morning Slam 11/3/12
16 PTP vs Usos - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
17 Great Khali vs Primo - Saturday Morning Slam 11/10/12
18 William Regal vs R-Truth - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
19 Kofi Kingston vs Zack Ryder - Saturday Morning Slam 11/17/12
20 El Local vs Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
21 Usos vs 3MB - Saturday Morning Slam 11/24/12
22 Jinder Mahal vs Ted DiBiase - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
23 Usos vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/1/12
24 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
25 Heath Slater vs John Cena - Saturday Morning Slam 12/8/12
26 PTP vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
27 Ryback vs Jobbers - Saturday Morning Slam 12/15/12
28 Super Crazy vs Tajiri - ECW Living Dangerously 99
29 Balls Mahoney vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 99
30 Little Guido vs Antifaz del Norte - ECW Living Dangerously 99
31 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Living Dangerously 99
32 New Jack vs Mr Mustafa - ECW Living Dangerously 99
33 Spike Dudley & Nova vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
34 Spike Dudley & Sid Vicious vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Living Dangerously 99
35 Tommy Dreamer & Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Living Dangerously 99
36 Taz vs Sabu - ECW Living Dangerously 99
37 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri - ECW Cyberslam 99
38 Nova vs Rod Price - ECW Cyberslam 99
39 Super Crazy vs Mosco de la Merced - ECW Cyberslam 99
40 Taka Michinoku vs Papi Chulo - ECW Cyberslam 99
41 RVD vs Too Cold Scorpio - ECW Cyberslam 99
42 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 99
43 Shane Douglas vs Justin Credible - ECW Cyberslam 99
44 Dudleys & Mr Mustafa vs Balls Mahoney, Axl Rotten & New Jack - ECW Cyberslam 99
1/2
45 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/1/14
46 Naomi & Cameron vs Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendez - Main Event 1/1/14
47 Santana Garrett vs Christina Von Eerie - Belleview Pro Wrestling 7/14/12
48 Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston - NXT 1/1/14
49 Emma vs Natalya - NXT 1/1/14
50 Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan - NXT 1/1/14
51 Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger - NXT 1/1/14
52 Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
53 Dudley Boyz vs Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
54 Super Crazy vs Taka Michinoku - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
55 Tajiri vs Little Guido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
56 Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
57 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
58 Sid Vicious vs Justin Credible - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
59 Taz vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 99
1/3
60 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/2/14
61 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - Impact 1/2/14
62 Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum - Impact 1/2/14
63 Kurt Angle & Gunner vs Bobby Roode & James Storm - Impact 1/2/14
64 Shield vs Usos - Smackdown 1/3/14
65 Fandango vs R-Truth - Smackdown 1/3/14
66 Rhodes' vs Wyatt Family - Smackdown 1/3/14
67 Aksana vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 1/3/14
68 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 1/3/14
69 CM Punk & Usos vs Shield - Smackdown 1/3/14
70 Chris Chetti & Super Nova vs Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill - ECW Heatwave 99
71 Jazz vs Jason - ECW Heatwave 99
72 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Heatwave 99
73 Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz - ECW Heatwave 99
74 Francine vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 99
75 Taz vs Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 99
76 RVD & Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible & Lance Storm - ECW Heatwave 99
77 Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
78 Jazz vs Tom Marquez - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
79 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Simon Diamond & Tony DeVito - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
80 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
81 Justin Credible vs Sabu - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
82 Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
83 Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Jack Victory - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
84 RVD vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Anarchy Rules 99
1/4
85 Spike Dudley vs Simon Diamond - ECW November To Remember 99
86 Little Guido vs Nova - ECW November To Remember 99
87 Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri vs Super Crazy - ECW November To Remember 99
88 Spanish Angel, Tony DeVito, Vito Lograsso & PN News vs New Jack, Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney - ECW November To Remember 99
89 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW November To Remember 99
90 Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka - ECW November To Remember 99
91 RVD vs Taz - ECW November To Remember 99
92 Justin Credible, Lance Storm & Rhino vs Sandman, Raven & Tommy Dreamer - ECW November To Remember 99
93 BJ Whitmer vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS 4/12/08
94 BJ Whitmer vs Sami Callihan - HWA 4/23/11
95 BJ Whitmer vs Davey Richards - AIW 10/2/11
96 Veda Scott vs Mia Yim - AIW Point Break
97 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs M-Dogg 20 Matt Cross & Josh Prohibition - AIW End Of The World '12
98 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Batiri - AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta
99 Veda Scott vs Marion Fontaine - AIW JLIT '13
100 Veda Scott & Gregory Iron vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW JLIT '13
101 BJ Whitmer vs Homicide - IWA:MS 8/1/03
102 BJ Whitmer vs Samoa Joe - IWA:MS 4/10/04
103 BJ Whitmer vs Danny Daniels - IWA:MS 3/19/05
104 BJ Whitmer vs James Gibson - IWA:MS 5/21/05
105 BJ Whitmer vs Reckless Youth - IWA:MS 5/12/01
106 BJ Whitmer vs Mike Quackenbush - IWA:MS 9/7/01
107 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 11/2/02
108 BJ Whitmer vs Stan Dupp - IWA:MS 5/24/03
109 BJ Whitmer vs CM Punk - IWA:MS 6/27/03 
1/5
110 Tyson Kidd vs Jack Swagger - Superstars 1/4/14
111 Usos vs PTP - Superstars 1/4/14
112 Michael Elgin vs Alex Shelley - AAW 5/13/11
113 Drake Younger & Scotty Vortekz vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Iron Saints –- Elite Pro 8/3/07
114 Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs Dustin Lee –- IWA:MS 6/2008
115 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan –- IWA:MS 7/6/08
116 Drake Younger vs Bad Bones –- wXw 7/26/08
117 Drake Younger vs Vin Gerard –- Chikara 8/10/08
118 Drake Younger vs Jake Crist –- IPW 9/6/08
119 Drake Younger vs Michael Elgin -– IWA:MS 9/27/08
120 Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan vs Claudio Castagnoli -– IWA:MS 9/28/08
121 Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage vs Necro Butcher -– CZW 10/11/08
122 Drake Younger vs Dingo –- IWA:MS 11/15/08
123 Drake Younger vs Ryuji Ito -– IWA:EC 11/29/08
124 Drake Younger vs Devon Moore -– CZW 1/10/09
125 Drake Younger vs Eddie Kingston -– CZW 2/14/09
126 Drake Younger vs Shingo –- wXw 3/8/09
1/6
127 Skarlet vs Christina Von Eriee - Bellatrix 7
128 Destiny vs Lufisto - Bellatrix 7
129 Erin Angel vs Penelope - Bellatrix 7
130 Miss Mina vs Mercedes Martinez - Bellatrix 7
131 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Bellatrix 7
132 Sammy Baynz vs Liberty - Bellatrix 7
1/7
133 Wyatt Family vs Usos & Rey Mysterio - Raw 1/6/14
134 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Raw 1/6/14
135 Sin Cara vs ADR - Raw 1/6/14
136 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Raw 1/6/14
137 Damien Sandow vs Great Khali - Raw 1/6/14
138 Bellas vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Raw 1/6/14
139 3MB vs Too Cool & Rikishi - Raw 1/6/14
140 CM Punk vs Roman Reigns - Raw 1/6/14
1/8
141 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - IPW 11/1/08
142 Jon Moxley vs Jake Crist - HWA 12/19/08
143 Jon Moxley vs Brain Damage - CZW 5/9/09
144 Jon Moxley vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW 7/11/09
1/9
145 Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Main Event 1/8/14
146 ADR vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 1/8/14
147 Rhodes' vs 3MB - Main Event 1/8/14
148 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
149 Summer Rae vs Bailey - NXT 1/9/14
150 Colin Cassidy vs Aiden English - NXT 1/9/14
151 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/9/14
152 Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin - NXT 1/9/14
153 Hunico & Camacho vs Ascension - NXT 1/9/14
154 Kevin Steen & Johnny Gargano vs LDRS - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale 
155 Kevin Steen vs Bad Bones - WXW Hasta La Victoria Siempre Tour Finale
156 Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
157 Mr. Touchdown vs Scotty Slade - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
158 Portia Perez vs Lexxus - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
159 RD Evans vs Veda Scott - Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore
160 Johnny Gargano vs Naom Dar - PCW Spring Slam 2013
161 T-Bone v s Tommy Dreamer - PCW Spring Slam 2013
162 Mad Man Manson vs Dave Mastiff - PCW Spring Slam 2013
163 Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis - PCW Spring Slam 2013
164 Rumble - PCW Spring Slam 2013
1/10
165 Bro Mans vs Eric Young & Joseph Parks - Impact 1/9/14
166 EC3 vs Samoa Joe - Impact 1/9/14
167 Kurt Angle vs Bad Influence - Impact 1/9/14
168 Sting vs Bobby Roode - Impact 1/9/14
169 Magnus vs AJ Styles - Impact 1/9/14
170 MsChif vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Epic 2013
171 Irish Airborne vs Mat Fitchett & Davey Vega - AAW Epic 2013
172 Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister - AAW Epic 2013
173 Davey Richards vs ACH - AAW Epic 2013
1/11
174 Usos vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/10/14
175 Real Americans & RybAxel vs Los Matadores, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Smackdown 1/10/14
176 Big E Langston vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 1/10/14
177 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/10/14
178 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Smackdown 1/10/14
179 Jon Moxley vs Ricochet - IWA:MS 7/10/09
180 Jon Moxley vs Drake Younger - WXW 1/17/10
181 Jon Moxley vs B-Boy - CZW 2/13/10
182 Jon Moxley vs Davey Richards - HWA 2/20/10
183 Jon Moxley vs Nick Gage - CZW 3/13/10
184 Jon Moxley vs Sami Callihan - CZW 4/10/10
185 Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Jacobs - IPW 8/21/10
1/12
186 Natalya vs Summer Rae - Superstars 1/11/14
187 Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback - Superstars 1/11/14
188 Azriel vs Pepper Parks vs Shane Strickland - CZW Answering The Challenge
189 Masada vs Alexander James - CZW Answering The Challenge
190 Alex Colon vs Devon Moore - CZW Answering The Challenge
191 OI4K vs David Starr & JT Dunn - CZW Answering The Challenge
192 Aero Boy vs Danny Havoc - CZW Answering The Challenge
193 Chris Dickinson vs Biff Busick - CZW Answering The Challenge
194 Lucky 13 vs Drew Gulak - CZW Answering The Challenge
195 Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
196 Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
197 Saraya Knight, Miss Natural & Taylor Made vs MsChif, Christina Von Eerie & Heidi Lovelace - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
198 Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
199 Arik Cannon & Mat Fitchett vs Irish Airborne - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
200 Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards - AAW Point Of No Return 2013
1/13
201 Brock Lesnar vs Crash Holly - Raw 11/5/01
202 Brock Lesnar vs Albert - Smackdown 11/20/01
203 Brock Lesnar & Ron Waterman vs Billy & Chuck - Raw 11/19/01
204 Brock Lesnar vs Spike Dudley - Raw 3/11/02
205 Brock Lesnar vs Funaki - Smackdown 3/12/02
206 Brock Lesnar vs Rico Constantino - Raw 12/3/01
207 MsChif vs Nevaeh vs Angelus Layne - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
208 Lamar Titan vs ACH - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
209 MASADA vs Michael Elgin - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
210 Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
211 Brian Kendrick vs Shane Hollister - AAW Take No Prisoners 2013
1/14
212 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
213 John Cena vs Damien Sandow - Raw 1/13/14
214 Big Show vs Jack Swagger - Raw 1/13/14
215 Shield vs CM Punk & New Age Outlaws - Raw 1/13/14
216 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/13/14
217 Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 1/13/14
218 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 1/13/14
219 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/13/14
220 Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Usos - Raw 1/13/14
221 Kevin Steen vs Arik Royal - PWX Night Of Champions
222 Edddie Edwards vs Chiva Kid - PWX Night Of Champions
223 Amber O'Neal vs Carolina Rodriguez - PWX Enemy Territory
224 Delirious vs Chiva Kid - PWX Enemy Territory
225 Eddie Edwards vs Jake Manning - PWX Enemy Territory
226 Kevin Steen vs Caleb Konley - PWX Enemy Territory
1/15
227 Skarlett vs X-Cute Sweet - Bellatrix 6
228 Miss Mina vs Nikki Storm - Bellatrix 6
229 Aurora Flame vs Destiny - Bellatrix 6
230 Kay Lee Ray vs Queen Maya - Bellatrix 6
231 Rhia O'Reilly vs Erin Angel - Bellatrix 6
232 Bette Noire & Viper vs Chanel & Violet O'Hara - Bellatrix 6
233 Penelope vs The Alpha Female - Bellatrix 6
234 Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight - Bellatrix 6
235 Liberty vs Shanna - Bellatrix 6
1/16
236 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/16/14
237 CJ Parker vs Jason Jordan - NXT 1/16/14
238 Mojo Rawley vs Bo Dallas - NXT 1/16/14
239 Kofi Kingston vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/16/14
240 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 1/15/14
241 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/15/14
242 3MB vs PTP - Main Event 1/15/14
243 3MB vs Los Matadores - Main Event 1/15/14
244 Angelina Love vs Riot - BLOW 9/28/13
245 Leilani Kai vs Sumie Sakai - BLOW 9/28/13
246 Vanity vs Jennifer Cruz - BLOW 9/28/13
247 Jessie Kaye & Amber Rodriguez vs Mistress Belmont & Veda Scott - BLOW 9/28/13
248 Melissa Coates & Craig Steele vs Silvie Silver & Lucifer Darksyde - BLOW 9/28/13
249 Amazing Kong & La Rosa Negra vs Missy Sampson & Annie Social - BLOW 9/28/13
1/17
250 12 Man Tag - Impact 1/16/14
251 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 1/16/14
252 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 1/16/14
253 Sting vs EC3 - Impact 1/16/14
254 Jessie Belle vs Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 1/18/14
255 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/17/14
256 ADR vs Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/17/14
257 Naomi vs Tamina - Smackdown 1/17/14
258 Big E Langston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/17/14
259 Real Americans vs Usos - Smackdown 1/17/14
260 Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt - House Of Hardcore III
261 Lance Anoai vs Matt Striker - House Of Hardcore III
262 Carlito Colon & Thea Trinidad vs Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - House Of Hardcore III
263 Hardcore Rumble - House Of Hardcore III
264 Big XLG vs MVP - House Of Hardcore III
265 Homicide & Eddie Kingston vs Matt Hardy & Devon - House Of Hardcore III
266 Kevin Steen vs Rhino - House Of Hardcore III
267 Alex Reynolds vs Tony Nese vs Petey Williams - House Of Hardcore III
268 Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - House Of Hardcore III
1/18
269 EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
270 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
271 Bobby Roode vs Samoa Joe - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
272 Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
273 Bad Influence vs Eric Young & Joseph Park - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
274 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
275 Lethal Lockdown - One Night Only Hardcore Justice 2014
1/19
276 CW Anderson vs Mikey Whipwreck - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
277 Simon Diamond, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Nova, Kid Kash & Jazz - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
278 Super Crazy & Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn & Little Guido - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
279 Angel vs New Jack - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
280 RVD vs Sabu - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
281 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Tommy Dreamer & Raven - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
282 Mike Awesome vs Spike Dudley - ECW Guilty As Charged 2000
283 Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay - Superstars 1/17/14
284 3MB vs PTP - Superstars 1/17/14
285 Dusty Rhodes vs Steve Corino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
286 CW Anderson & Bill Wiles vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
287 Mike Awesome vs Kid Kash - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
288 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Gedo & Jado - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
289 Super Crazy vs Little Guido - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
290 Balls Mahoney vs Kintaro Kanemura - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
291 Justin Credible & Lance Storm vs Raven & Mike Awesome vs Tommy Dreamer & Masato Tanaka - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
292 Super Crazy vs Rhino - ECW Living Dangerously 2000
1/20
293 Masato Tanaka vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
294 Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Simon Diamond - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
295 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
296 Nova & Chris Chetti vs Danny Doring & Roadkill vs DeVito & Angel - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
297 Tajiri vs Steve Corino - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
298 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
299 Jerry Lynn vs RVD - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
300 Justin Credible vs Lance Storm - ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000
1/21
301 Shield vs Big E Langston & Rhodes' - Raw 1/20/14
302 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Raw 1/20/14
303 CM Punk vs Billy Gunn - Raw 1/20/14
304 Rey Mysterio vs ADR - Raw 1/20/14
305 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 1/20/14
306 Usos vs Wyatts - Raw 1/20/14
307 Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton - Raw 1/20/14
308 Sal E Graziano vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000
309 Danny Doring, Road Kill & Kid Kash vs CW Anderson, Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
310 Jerry Lynn vs Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 2000
311 Chris Chetti & Nova vs Angel & DeVito - ECW Heatwave 2000
312 Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Mikey Whipwreck vs Psicosis - ECW Heatwave 2000
313 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Heatwave 2000
314 RVD vs Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
315 Justin Credible vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
1/22
316 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
317 Kid Kash vs EZ Money - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
318 Joel Gertner vs Cyrus - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
319 Da Baldies vs Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
320 Steve Corino vs CW Anderson - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
321 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Mikey Whipwreck & Tajiri - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
328 Rhino vs RVD - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
329 Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible - ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000
1/23
330 R-Truth vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 1/22/14
331 Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas - Main Event 1/22/14
332 ADR vs Sin Cara - Main Event 1/22/14
333 Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
334 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
335 CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
336 Natalya vs Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
337 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT 1/23/14
338 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW November To Remember 2000
339 Kid Kash vs CW Anderson - ECW November To Remember 2000
340 Spike Dudley, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money, Julio Dinero & Chris Hamrick - ECW November To Remember 2000
341 Nova vs Chris Chetti - ECW November To Remember 2000
342 Balls Mahoney & Chilly Willy vs Da Baldies - ECW November To Remember 2000
343 Rhino vs New Jack - ECW November To Remember 2000
344 Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck (& Super Crazy) - ECW November To Remember 2000
345 Steve Corino vs Jerry Lynn vs Justin Credible vs Sandman - ECW November To Remember 2000
1/24
346 Gunner vs James Storm - Impact 1/23/14
347 Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries - Impact 1/23/14
348 Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle - Impact 1/23/14
349 Samoa Joe vs Spud - Impact 1/23/14
350 Sting vs Magnus - Impact 1/23/14
351 Brie Bella vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 1/23/14
352 Sin Cara & Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/23/14
353 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
354 EZ Money vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
355 Nova vs Julio Deniro - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
356 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
357 CW Anderson vs Tommy Dreamer - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
358 Rhino vs Spike Dudley - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
359 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
360 Steve Corino vs Justin Credible vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Massacre On 34th Street
1/25
361 Real Americans vs Big Show & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 1/24/14
362 Brodus Clay vs Miz - Smackdown 1/24/14
363 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 1/24/14
364 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/24/14
365 PTP vs Wyatts - Smackdown 1/24/14
366 Kofi Kingston vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/24/14
367 Big E Langston, Usos & Rhodes' vs Shield & NAO - Smackdown 1/24/14
368 Battle Royal - WCW Road Wild 98
369 Goldberg vs Bam Bam Bigelow - WCW Superbrawl IX
370 Goldberg vs Sting - WCW Nitro 11/8/99
371 Goldberg vs Bret Hart - Starrcade 99
372 Goldberg vs Shawn Michaels - Raw 10/20/03
373 Edge vs John Cena - New Years Revolution 06
374 RVD vs John Cena - One Night Stand 06
375 Edge vs Undertaker - Smackdown 05/08/07
376 CM Punk vs Edge - Raw 06/30/08
377 CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy - Extreme Rules 09
378 Jack Swagger vs Chris Jericho - Smackdown 04/02/10
379 Kane vs Rey Mysterio - MITB 2010
380 Miz vs Randy Orton - Raw 11/22/10
381 ADR vs CM Punk - Summerslam 2011
382 Daniel Bryan vs Big Show - TLC 2011
383 John Cena vs CM Punk - Raw 1000
384 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Raw 04/08/13
385 Chilly Willy vs The Blue Boy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
386 Da Baldies vs Danny Doring & Roadkill - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
387 Bilvis Wesley vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
388 Jerry Lynn vs Spike Dudley - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
389 CW Anderson vs Super Crazy - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
390 EZ Money vs Nova - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
391 Hot Commodity vs Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
392 The FBI vs Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
393 Justin Credible vs Steve Corino vs Sandman - ECW Holiday Hell 2000
1/26
394 Portia Perez vs Kay Lee Ray - PBW 9/20/13
395 Jerry Lynn & Cyrus vs Christian York & Joey Matthews - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
396 Danny Doring & Roadkill vs EZ Money & Julio Dinero - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
397 Nova vs Chris Hamrick - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
398 Tommy Dreamer vs CW Anderson - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
399 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Super Crazy & Kid Kash vs Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
400 Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs Chilly Willy & Balls Mahoney - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
401 Sandman vs Steve Corino vs Justin Credible - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
402 Rhino vs Sandman - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
403 RVD vs Jerry Lynn - ECW Guilty As Charged 01
404 Su Yung vs Solo Darling - Shine 15
405 Sojo Bolt vs La Rosa Negra - Shine 15
406 Mercedes Martinez vs Heidi Lovelace - Shine 15
407 Angelina Love vs Taylor Made - Shine 15
408 Leva Bates vs Nevaeh - Shine 15
409 The S-N-S Express vs The American Sweethearts - Shine 15
410 Mia Yim vs Ivelisse - Shine 15
411 Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay - Shine 15
412 Rain vs Amazing Kong - Shine 15
1/27
413 Rhodes' vs NAO - Royal Rumble 2014
414 Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt - Royal Rumble 2014
415 Brock Lesnar vs Big Show - Royal Rumble 2014
416 Randy Orton vs John Cena - Royal Rumble 2014
417 Royal Rumble - Royal Rumble 2014
1/28
418 Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara - Raw 1/27/14
419 Fandango vs R-Truth - Raw 1/27/14
420 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 1/27/14
421 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 1/27/14
422 Kofi Kingston vs ADR - Raw 1/27/14
423 Rhodes' vs NAO - Raw 1/27/14
424 AJ, Tamina, Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bellas, Naomu & Cameron - Raw 1/27/14
425 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Cena - Raw 1/27/14
1/29
426 Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs FBI - ECW 8/25/00
427 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs RVD & Kid Kash - ECW 8/25/00
428 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible & Rhino - ECW 8/25/00
429 Jerry Lynn & Tommy Dreamer vs Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs Swinger & Simon Diamond - ECW 8/25/00
1/30
430 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 1/30/14
431 Corey Graves vs Camacho - NXT 1/30/14
432 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 1/30/14
433 Colin Cassady vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 1/30/14
434 Miz vs CJ Parker - NXT 1/30/14
435 Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch - NXT 1/30/14
436 ADR vs R-Truth - Main Event 1/29/14
437 Natalya vs Tamina - Main Event 1/29/14
438 Usos & Big E Langston vs 3MB - Main Event 1/29/14
1/31
439 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Gail Kim & Lei'D Tapa - Impact 1/30/14
440 Bad Influence vs James Storm & Gunner - Impact 1/30/14
441 Eric Young & Abyss vs BroMans - Impact 1/30/14
442 Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle vs Magnus & EC3 - Impact 1/30/14
443 Cheerleader Melissa vs Lacey Von Erich - Chick Fight On The Road
444 Candice LeRae vs ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
445 La Nazi vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
446 Raisha Saeed vs Christie Ricci - Chick Fight On The Road
447 Amazing Kong & Jamie D. vs Cheerleader Melissa & ODB - Chick Fight On The Road
448 Tracy Brooks vs Cheerleader Melissa - Chick Fight On The Road
449 Raisha Saeed vs Christina Von Eerie - Chick Fight On The Road





Spoiler: February



2/1
450 Summer Rae vs Natalya - Superstars 1/30/14
451 Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 1/30/14
2/2
452 Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 1/31/14
453 Xavier Woods vs Fandango - Smackdown 1/31/14
454 PTP vs RybAxel - Smackdown 1/31/14
455 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 1/31/14
456 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 1/31/14
457 NAO vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 1/31/14
458 Shield vs Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus - Smackdown 1/31/14
459 Mia Yim vs Amazing Kong - Shimmer 53
460 Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee - Shimmer 53
461 Kalamity vs Rhia O'Reilly vs Evie vs Christina Von Eerie vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 53
462 Ayumi Kurihara vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 53
463 Serena Deeb, Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Jessicka Havok, Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh - Shimmer 53
464 Jessie McKay vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 53
465 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kana & LuFisto vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 53
466 Athena vs Ayako Hamada - Shimmer 53
467 Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa - Shimmer 53
2/3
468 Nicole Matthews vs KC Spinelli - ECCW 2/1/14
469 Santana Garrett vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 54
470 MsChif vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 54
471 Evie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 54
472 Kalamity vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 54
473 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 54
474 Kana vs Jessie McKay - Shimmer 54
475 Ayako Hamada vs Melanie Cruise - Shimmer 54
476 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 54
477 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 54
478 Athena vs Madison Eagles vs Saraya Knight vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 54
479 Cheerleader Melissa vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 54
2/4
480 Shield vs Big E Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio - Raw 2/3/14
481 Christian vs Jack Swagger - Raw 2/3/14
482 NAO vs Rhodes' - Raw 2/3/14
483 Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder - Raw 2/3/14
484 Sheamus vs Curtis Axel - Raw 2/3/14
485 Wyatt Famil vs Dolph Ziggler, Xavier Woods & R-Truth - Raw 2/3/14
486 Naomi vs Aksana - Raw 2/3/14
487 Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/3/14
2/4
488 Jessie McKay vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 55
489 Thunderkitty vs Allysin Kay - Shimmer 55
490 Heidi Lovelace & Santana Garrett vs Jessicka Havok & Sassy Stephie - Shimmer 55
491 Christina Von Eerie vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 55
492 Athena vs Taylor Made - Shimmer 55
493 Portia Perez & Nicole Matthews vs Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie - Shimmer 55
494 MsChif vs Kalamity - Shimmer 55
495 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa - Shimmer 55
496 Kana vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 55
497 Ayako Hamada vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 55
498 Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush - Shimmer 55
2/6
499 Portia Perez vs Carmel Jacob - PBW 9/21/13
500 Fandango vs Miz - Main Event 2/5/14
501 ADR vs Zack Ryder - Main Event 2/5/14
502 Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/5/14
503 Shazza McKenzie vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 56
504 Leva Bates vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 56
505 Leah Von Dutch vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 56
506 Kellie Skater vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer 56
507 Jessie McKay vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 56
508 Mia Yim vs Evie - Shimmer 56
509 MsChif & Christina Von Eerie vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay - Shimmer 56
510 Tomoka Nakagawa vs Portia Perez - Shimmer 56
511 Kana vs Mercedes Martinez vs Ayako Hamada vs Yuu Yamagata - Shimmer 56
2/7
512 Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 2/6/14
513 Alicia Fox vs Emma - NXT 2/6/14
514 Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan - NXT 2/6/14
515 Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 2/6/14
516 Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves - NXT 2/6/14
517 Eric Young vs Abyss - Impact 2/6/14
518 Austin Aries vs Zema Ion - Impact 2/6/14
519 Kurt Angle vs Magnus - Impact 2/6/14
520 Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode - Impact 2/6/14
521 Madison Eagles vs Athena - Shimmer 56
522 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 56
523 Cheerleader Melissa vs Kalamity - Shimmer 56
524 Shield vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/7/14
525 AJ vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 2/7/14
526 Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro - Smackdown 2/7/14
527 Sheamus vs Ryback - Smackdown 2/7/14
528 Goldust vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 2/7/14
529 Randy Orton vs Christian - Smackdown 2/7/14
2/8
530 Jessie Belle vs Lovely Lylah - OVW 2/8/14
531 Tamina vs Natalya - Superstars 2/6/14
532 Usos & Los Matadores vs 3MB & Curt Hawkins - Superstars 2/6/14
2/9
533 Kyle Matthews vs Colt Cabana - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
534 Bobby Sharp vs Drew Gulak - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
535 Jamin Olivencia vs Ryan Taylor - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
536 Kyle O'Reilly vs Davey Richards - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
537 Vordell Walker vs Pepper Parks - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
538 Jeff McAllister vs B-Boy - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
539 Steve Anthony vs Caprice Coleman - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
540 Anthony Nese vs Adam Cole - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket A
2/10
541 Joe Gacy vs Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary
542 Caleb Konley vs Pepper Parks - CZW 15th Anniversary
543 Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary
544 Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont - CZW 15th Anniversary
545 Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee - CZW 15th Anniversary
546 The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI vs OI4K - CZW 15th Anniversary
547 The Beaver Boys vs Murderers’ Row - CZW 15th Anniversary
548 Blk Jeez vs Chris Dickinson vs AR Fox vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
549 Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles - CZW 15th Anniversary
550 Danny Havoc vs Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary
551 Jason Silver vs Barbi Hayden - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
552 Jessicka Havok vs Jaykus Plisken - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
553 Angel Blue vs Jessica James vs Christina Von Eerie vs Portia Perez vs Athena vs Rachel Summerlyn - ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days
2/11
554 Wyatt Family vs Rey Mysterio & Rhodes' - Raw 2/10/14
555 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/10/14
556 Real Americans vs Christian & Sheamus - Raw 2/10/14
557 Dolph Ziggler vs Batista - Raw 2/10/14
558 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 2/10/14
559 Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose - Raw 2/10/14
560 AJ, Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Bellas & Cameron - Raw 2/10/14
561 John Cena vs Randy Orton - Raw 2/10/14
2/12
562 Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt - TNA One Night Only Old School
563 EC3 vs Dewy Barnes - TNA One Night Only Old School
564 Tommy Dreamer vs Bully Ray - TNA One Night Only Old School
565 Bad Influence & Velvet Sky vs BroMans & Lei'D Tapa - TNA One Night Only Old School
566 Abyss vs Jeff Hardy - TNA One Night Only Old School
567 Kurt Angle vs Mr Anderson - TNA One Night Only Old School
568 Bobby Roode vs James Storm - TNA One Night Only Old School
569 Magnus vs Samoa Joe - TNA One Night Only Old School
2/13
570 Los Matadores & Sin Cara vs Wyatt Family - Main Event 2/12/14
571 Natalya vs Aksana - Main Event 2/12/14
572 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Main Event 2/12/14
573 Emma, Bailey & Natalya vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks - NXT 2/12/14
574 Colin Cassady vs Aiden English - NXT 2/12/14
575 Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker - NXT 2/12/14
576 Wyatt Family vs Jobbers - NXT 2/12/14
2/14
577 Masada vs Danny Havoc - CZW Tangled Web 2
578 Masada vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD Rewind
579 Masada vs Thumbtack Jack - CZW TOD Rewind
580 Masada, Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Drake Younger, Eddie Kingston & Scotty Vortekz - CZW Swinging For The Fences
581 Masada & Brain Damage vs Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston - CZW Lines In The Sand
582 Masada vs Drake Younger - CZW Down With The Sickness 2010
2/15
583 Masada vs Nick Gage - TOD vs Gorefest
584 Masada vs Sami Callihan - CZW Proving Grounds 2011
585 Masada vs Ryuji Ito - CZW Down With The Sickness 2011
586 Masada vs DJ Hyde - Triangle Of UV
587 Masada vs Devon Moore vs Scotty Vortekz vs Robert Anthony - CZW Cage Of Death 13
588 Masada vs Devon Moore vs DJ Hyde vs Scotty Vortekz - CZW Aerial Assault
589 Masada vs Scott Summers - CZW TOD XI
590 Masada vs AR Fox - CZW New Heights 2012
591 Masada vs El Generico - CZW Down With The Sickness 2012
2/16
592 Balls Mahoney vs Lance Storm - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
593 Big Stevie Cool vs Ricky Morton - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
594 Steve Williams vs Axl Rotten - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
595 Raven vs Steve Williams - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
596 Sandman vs D-Von Dudley - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
597 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
598 Terry Funk vs Tommy Rich - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
599 Pitbulls & Tommy Dreamer vs Shane Douglas, Brian Lee & Chris Candido - ECW Crossing The Line Again 1997
2/17
600 Eliminators vs Sabu & RVD - ECW Cyberslam 1997
601 Chris Chetti vs Little Guido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
602 Steve Richards vs Balls Mahoney - ECW Cyberslam 1997
603 Axl Rotten vs Spike Dudley - ECW Cyberslam 1997
604 Gangstas vs Dudleys - ECW Cyberslam 1997
2/18
605 Taz vs Tracy Smothers - ECW Cyberslam 1997
606 Terry Funk & Tommy Dreamer vs Raven & Brian Lee - ECW Cyberslam 1997
607 Sabu vs Chris Candido - ECW Cyberslam 1997
608 Daniel Bryan vs Christian - Raw 2/17/14
609 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/17/14
610 Santino vs Fandango - Raw 2/17/14
611 Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns - Raw 2/17/14
612 Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 2/17/14
613 Big E Langston vs 3MB - Raw 2/17/14
614 John Cena vs Cesaro - Raw 2/17/14
615 Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Raw 2/17/14
616 Jey Uso vs Billy Gunn - Raw 2/17/14
617 Randy Orton vs Sheamus - Raw 2/17/14
618 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Sassy Stephie & Jessicka Havok - WSU Mutiny
619 Kimber Lee & Annie Social vs Christina Von Eerie & Neveah - WSU Mutiny
620 Hania vs Jenny Rose - WSU Mutiny
621 LuFisto vs Athena - WSU Mutiny
622 Marti Belle vs Ezavel Suena - WSU Mutiny
623 Jewells Malone vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU Mutiny
624 Candice & Joey vs Shanna & Chris Dickinson - WSU Mutiny
625 Jessicka Havoc vs Alpha Female - WSU Mutiny
2/19
626 Natalya vs Tamina - Superstars 2/13/14
627 Big E Langston vs Drew McIntyre - Superstars 2/13/14
628 Gunner vs EC3 - Impact 2/13/14
629 Gunner & James Storm vs EC3 & Magnus - Impact 2/13/14
630 Wolves & Samoa Joe vs BroMans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/13/14
631 MVP vs Spud - Impact 2/13/14
632 Chris Sabin vs Velvet Sky - Impact 2/13/14
633 Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson - Impact 2/13/14
2/20
634 Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian vs Shield - Smackdown 2/14/14
635 Fandango vs Miz - Smackdown 2/14/14
636 Mark Henry vs Jack SWagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 2/14/14
637 Usos & Rhodes' vs NAO & RybAxel - Smackdown 2/14/14
638 Darren Young vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 2/14/14
639 Randy Orton vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/14/14
2/21
640 Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara - Main Event 2/19/14
641 Aksana vs Cameron - Main Event 2/19/14
642 Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 2/19/14
2/22
643 The Ascension vs JObbers - NXT 2/19/14
644 Emma vs Summer Rae - NXT 2/19/14
645 Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 2/19/14
646 Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 2/21/14
647 Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro - Smackdown 2/21/14
648 Wyatt Family vs Rhodes' & Rey Mysterio - Smackdown 2/21/14
649 Titus O'Neil vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/21/14
650 Road Dogg vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 2/21/14
651 Sheamus vs Christian - Smackdown 2/21/14
2/23
652 Cody Rhodes vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 2/20/14
653 Natalya & Bellas vs Tamina, Summer Rae & Eva Marie - Superstars 2/20/14
654 Samoa Joe vs Bro Mans & Zema Ion - Impact 2/20/14
655 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 2/20/14
656 Wolves vs Bad Influence - Impact 2/20/14
657 Magnus vs Gunner - Impact 2/20/14
2/24
658 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Elimination Chamber
2/25
659 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Elimination Chamber
660 NAO vs Usos - Elimination Chamber
661 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Elimination Chamber
662 Shield vs Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber
663 AJ vs Cameron - Elimination Chamber
664 ADR vs Batista - Elimination Chamber
665 Elimination Chamber - Elimination Chamber
2/26
666 ADR vs Batista - Raw 2/24/14
667 Big E Langston vs Cesaro - Raw 2/24/14
668 Sheamus vs Christian - Raw 2/24/14
669 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Raw 2/24/14
670 Emma vs Summer Rae - Raw 2/24/14
671 Usos vs NAO - Raw 2/24/14
672 Roman Reigns vs Bray WyattS - Raw 2/24/14
2/27
673 Los Matadores & Rhodes' vs 3MB & RybAxel - Main Event 2/26/14
674 Natalya & Eva Marie vs Alicia Fox & Aksana - Main Event 2/26/14
675 Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young - Main Event 2/26/14
676 Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara - Main Event 2/26/14
2/28
677 Dudley Boys vs Eliminators - ECW Barely Legal
678 Lance Storm vs RVD - ECW Barely Legal
679 Michinoku Pro 6 man tag - ECW Barely Legal
680 Shane Douglas vs Pit Bull 2 - ECW Barely Legal
681 Sabu vs Taz - ECW Barely Legal





Spoiler: March



3/1
682 Terry Funk vs Sandman vs Steve Richards - ECW Barely Legal
683 Raven vs Terry Funk - ECW Barely Legal
684 Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow - Superstars 2/27/14
685 Rhodes' & Los Matadores vs RybAxel & 3MB - Superstars 2/27/14
686 Wolves vs Bad Influence vs BroMans - Impact 2/27/14
687 EC3 vs Doug Williams - Impact 2/27/14
688 Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones - Impact 2/27/14
689 Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky vs Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female - Impact 2/27/14
690 Bobby Roode vs MVP - Impact 2/27/14
691 Real Americans vs Mark Henry & Big E Langston - Smackdown 2/28/14
692 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 2/28/14
693 Batista vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 2/28/14
694 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 2/28/14
695 Daniel Bryan & Usos vs Kane & NAO - Smackdown 2/28/14
3/2
696 Lei'D Tapa vs Ray Lynn - OVW 3/1/14
697 Barbi Hayden vs Santana Garrett - WSU Mutiny
698 Sami Zayn vs Cesaro - NXT Arrival
699 CJ Parker vs Mojo Rawley - NXT Arrival
700 Ascension vs Too Cool - NXT Arrival
701 Paige vs Emma - NXT Arrival
702 Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville - NXT Arrival
3/3
703 Mia Yim vs Darcy Dixon - PWX Rise Of A Champion IX
3/4
704 Usos vs NAO - Raw 3/3/14
705 Cesaro vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/3/14
706 Shield vs Wyatt Family - Raw 3/3/14
707 Emma & Santino vs Summer Rae & Fandango - Raw 3/3/14
708 Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/3/14
709 Bellas vs Aksana & Alicia Fox - Raw 3/3/14
710 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 3/3/14
711 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/3/14
712 Daniel Bryan vs Batista - Raw 3/3/14
713 Leva Bates vs Su Yung - PWX
3/5
714 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Main Event 3/4/14
715 Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox - Main Event 3/4/14
716 Usos vs Los Matadores - Main Event 3/4/14
3/6
717 Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 1
718 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW X Night 1
719 Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 1
720 Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards - PWG ASW X Night 1
721 Best Friends vs DojoBros - PWG ASW X Night 1
722 ACH vs Michael Elgin - PWG ASW X Night 1
723 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs AR Fox & Inner City Machine Guns - PWG ASW X Night 1
724 Adam Cole vs Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 1
3/7
725 Wolves & MVP vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Robbie E - Impact 3/6/14
726 Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young - Impact 3/6/14
727 Gail Kim, Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Velvet Sky, Madison Rayne & ODB - Impact 3/6/14
728 Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards - Impact 3/6/14
729 Adrian Neville vs Camacho - NXT 3/6/14
730 Emma vs Charlotte - NXT 3/6/14
731 Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu - NXT 3/6/14
732 Adam Rose vs Wesley Blake - NXT 3/6/14
733 Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves - NXT 3/6/14
734 Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 3/7/14
735 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Superstars 3/7/14
736 Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
737 Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
3/8
738 Christian vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 3/7/14
739 Usos vs RybAxel - Smackdown 3/7/14
740 AJ & Tamina vs Natalya & Eva Marie - Smackdown 3/7/14
741 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 3/7/14
742 Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Batista & Kane - Smackdown 3/7/14
743 WW3 Match - WCW World War 3 95
3/9
744 Thunderkitty vs Ms Natural - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
745 Ms Dark Shadow vs Lady Vendetta - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
746 Li'l Naughty vs Nevaeh - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
747 Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
748 Battle Royal - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
749 Jazz vs Crazy Mary Dobson - Girl Fight Wrestling Debut Show
3/10
750 Alexander James vs Caleb Konley - CZW High Stakes
751 Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer - CZW High Stakes
752 Dalton Castle vs Timothy Thatcher - CZW High Stakes
753 Beaver Boys vs The Front - CZW High Stakes
754 Greg Excellent vs Pepper Parks - CZW High Stakes
755 LuFisto & Greg Excellent vs Cherry Bomb & Pepper Parks - CZW High Stakes
756 Juicy Product, Alex Colon & Biff Busick vs OI4K, Azrieal & Chris Dickinson - CZW High Stakes
757 Masada vs Mr. Tofiga - CZW High Stakes
758 Blk Jeez vs DJ Hyde - CZW High Stakes
759 Shane Stickland vs Devon Moore - CZW High Stakes
760 Drew Gulak vs AR Fox - CZW High Stakes
761 Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta, Senada & Yasu - TNA Lockdown 2014
762 Samuel Shaw vs Mr Anderson - TNA Lockdown 2014
763 Manik vs Tigre Uno - TNA Lockdown 2014
764 James Storm vs Gunner - TNA Lockdown 2014
765 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - TNA Lockdown 2014
766 Samoa Joe vs Magnus - TNA Lockdown 2014
767 Team MVP vs Team Dixie - TNA Lockdown 2014
3/11
768 John Cena vs Eric Rowan - Raw 3/11/14
769 Usos vs RybAxel - Raw 3/11/14
770 Jack Swagger vs Big E Langston - Raw 3/11/14
771 Rhodes' vs Shield - Raw 3/11/14
772 AJ & Tamina vs Bellas - Raw 3/11/14
773 Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/11/14
774 Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Batista & Randy Orton - Raw 3/11/14
775 RockNES Monsters vs PPRay vs B-Boy & Willie Mack - PWG ASW X Night 2
776 Tommaso Ciampa vs Anthony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 2
777 Best Friends vs Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG ASW X Night 2
778 ACH vs Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 2
779 DojoBros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann - PWG ASW X Night 2
780 Davey Richards vs Ricochet - PWG ASW X Night 2
3/12
781 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Main Event 3/11/14
782 AJ vs Natalya - Main Event 3/11/14
783 Mark Henry vs Dean Ambrose - Main Event 3/11/14
784 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Candice LaRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 2
785 Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano - PWG ASW X Night 2
786 Rockness Monsters vs B-Boy & Willie Mack - QPW Well Worth The Wait
787 Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid - QPW Well Worth The Wait
788 Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan - QPW Well Worth The Wait
789 Brian Kendrick vs Kyle O'Reilly - QPW Well Worth The Wait
790 Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero - QPW Well Worth The Wait
791 Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs PPRay - QPW Well Worth The Wait
792 Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger - QPW Well Worth The Wait
3/13
793 RockNES Monsters vs Best Friends - PWG DDT4 2014
794 PPRay vs Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG DDT4 2014
795 COLE STEEN COLE vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan - PWG DDT4 2014
796 African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG DDT4 2014
797 Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe - PWG DDT4 2014
3/14
798 Samoa Joe vs Abyss - Impact 3/13/14
799 Brittany vs Gail Kim - Impact 3/13/14
800 Sanada & Tigre Uno vs BroMans - Impact 3/13/14
801 Samuel Shaw vs Mr Anderson - Impact 3/13/14
802 Spud vs Willow - Impact 3/13/14
803 Semi Final #1 - PWG DDT4 2014
804 Semi Final #2 - PWG DDT4 2014
805 Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Drake Younger - PWG DDT4 2014
806 Final - PWG DDT4 2014
807 Paige vs Sasha Banks - NXT 3/13/14
808 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 3/13/14
809 Mason Ryan vs Wesley Blake - NXT 3/13/14
810 Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev - NXT 3/13/14
811 Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady - NXT 3/13/14
3/15
812 Real Americans vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 3/14/14
813 Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 3/14/14
814 Fandango vs Big E Langston - Smackdown 3/14/14
815 Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 3/14/14
816 Tamina vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 3/14/14
817 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR - Smackdown 3/14/14
818 Kane vs Big Show - Smackdown 3/14/14
819 Sin Cara vs ADR - Superstars 3/13/14
820 Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler - Superstars 3/13/14
821 Brady Malibu & Taya Valkyrie vs Andy Bird & Nicole Matthews - ECCW 01/04/14
3/16
822 Miss Natural vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
823 Markus Crane vs Alex Colon - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
824 Silas Young vs Alex Colon - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
825 Tony Rican vs Christian Rose - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
826 Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
827 Juntai Miller vs Eddie Kingston - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
828 Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
829 Zero Gravity vs The Monster Mafia - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
830 Irish Airborne vs Colt Cabana & Samuray Del Sol - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
831 Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin - AAW Bound By Hate 2013
3/17
832 Juntai Miller vs Alex Colon vs Lamar Titan vs Dan Lawrence vs Knight Wagner vs Tweek Phoenix - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
833 Heidi Lovelace & CJ Esparza vs Jordan McEntyre & Heather Patera - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
834 Christian Rose vs Marek Brave - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
835 Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine vs Irish Airborne - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
836 Keith Walker vs Carlito - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
837 Shane Hollister vs. Flip Kendrick - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
838 Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
839 Rhino vs Eddie Kingston - AAW Scars & Stripes 2013
3/18
840 Real Americans vs Usos - Raw 3/17/14
841 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 3/17/14
842 Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan - Raw 3/17/14
843 Fandango vs Goldust - Raw 3/17/14
844 AJ & Tamina vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 3/17/14
845 8 Man Tag - Raw 3/17/14
846 Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt - Raw 3/17/14
847 Gary Jay vs Aaron Epic - FIP Ascension
848 Kennedy Kendrick vs Josh Hess - FIP Ascension
849 Jack Gallow vs Earl Cooter - FIP Ascension
850 Juicy Product vs The Submission Squad - FIP Ascension
851 Blake Edward Belakus vs Chasyn Rance - FIP Ascension
852 Sasso Rivera vs Maxwell Chicago - FIP Ascension
853 Jason Cade & Aaron Solo vs The Savages - FIP Ascension
854 Lince Dorado vs Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher vs Gran Akuma - FIP Ascension
855 Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong - FIP Ascension
3/19
856 Rhodes' vs Real Americans - Main Event 3/18/14
857 Layla & Alicia Fox vs Naomi & Cameron - Main Event 3/18/14
858 Big Show vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 3/18/14
859 Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda - WXW 18+ Underground Chapter 6
860 Drew Gulak vs Chris Dickinson - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
861 Colt Cabana vs Jaka - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
862 Kevin Steen vs MASADA - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
863 Johnny Gargano vs JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
864 AR Fox vs Anthony Stone - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
865 Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
3/20
866 Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 3/20/14
867 Adam Rose vs Camacho - NXT 3/20/14
868 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 3/20/14
869 Aiden English vs Sheamus - NXT 3/20/14
870 Amber O'Neal & Ivelisse vs Amanda Rodriguez & Mia Yim - PWX Live & in Demand Night 1
871 Andrew Everett vs Rich Swann - PWX Live & in Demand Night 1
872 Ivelisse vs Mia Yim - PWX Live & in Demand Night 2
873 Drake Younger vs Trik Davis - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
874 Kongo Kong vs Dale Patricks, American Kickboxer II & Jonathan Crane - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
875 Reed Bentley vs Zach Gowen - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
876 Mark Wolf, Michael Todd Stratton, Ox Harley & Phoenix vs Suicide Kid, Harry Palmer, Corporal Robinson & Nate Webb - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
877 Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
878 Ian & Axl Rotten vs Peter B. Beautiful & Simon Sezzv
879 The Hooligans vs. Manimal & Bill the Butcher - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
880 Chuey Martinez vs Ruben Steel - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
881 BJ Whitmer vs Sabu - IWA:MS Old Scars Bad Blood
3/21
882 Natalya vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 3/20/14
883 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs 3MB - Superstars 3/20/14
884 EC3 vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 3/20/14
885 Gail Kim vs Lei'D Tapa - Impact 3/20/14
886 BroMans vs Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Wolves - Impact 3/20/14
887 Samoa Joe vs Magnus - Impact 3/20/14
888 Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 3/21/14
889 Fandango vs Fernando - Smackdown 3/21/14
890 Shield vs RybAxel vs Real Americans vs 3MB - Smackdown 3/21/14
891 Big E Langston vs ADR - Smackdown 3/21/14
892 Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae - Smackdown 3/21/14
893 John Cena vs Luke Harper - Smackdown 3/21/14
894 Nate Webb vs Zandig - CZW TOD 2
895 JC Bailey vs Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
896 Necro Butcher vs Corporal Robinson - CZW TOD 2
897 Ian Rotten vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD 2
898 Necro Butcher vs Ian Rotten - CZW TOD 2
899 Zandig vs Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
900 Ian Rotten vs Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
3/22
901 The Arsenal vs Evil Ninja - CZW TOD 3
902 Nick Gage vs Ruckus - CZW TOD 3
903 Mad Man Pondo vs Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
904 Sexxxy Eddy vs Ian Knoxx - CZW TOD 3
905 Necro Butcher vs Green Phantom - CZW TOD 3
906 JC Bailey vs Chri$ Ca$h - CZW TOD 3
907 Sexxxy Eddy vs The Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
908 JC Bailey vs Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
909 Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
910 Necro Butcher vs Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
3/23
911 JC Bailey vs. Sexxxy Eddy - CZW TOD 4
912 Mad Man Pondo vs Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
913 Beef Wellington vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 4
914 Ian Rotten vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
915 Nick Gage vs Nate Webb - CZW TOD 4
916 Zandig vs Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - CZW TOD 4
917 Necro Butcher vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 4
918 Zandig vs Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
919 Nick Gage vs JC Bailey - CZW TOD 4
920 Ultraviolent Rumble - CZW TOD 4
921 Zandig vs Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
3/24
922 Brandon Prophet vs Andy Sumner vs Nick Gage - CZW TOD 5
923 Drake Younger vs JC Bailey vs LOBO - CZW TOD 5
924 Brain Damage vs Toby Klein vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 5
925 DJ Hyde vs Danny Havoc vs Zandig - CZW TOD 5
926 Eradication vs Dragonfly vs Blood - CZW TOD 5
927 Ruckus & Robbie Mireno vs Drew Gulak & Jimmy Dream - CZW TOD 5
928 Kylie Pierce vs Chad Austin - CZW TOD 5
929 Brandon Prophet vs Nick Gage vs Necro Butcher vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 5
930 Drake Younger vs JC Bailey vs DJ Hyde vs Danny Havoc - CZW TOD 5
931 George W. Baus vs Joe Gacy - CZW TOD 5
932 JC Bailey vs Nick Gage vs Brain Damage vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 5
3/25
933 Dolph Ziggler vs ADR vs Christian vs Sheamus - Raw 3/24/14
934 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Raw 3/24/14
935 RybAxel vs Los Matadores - Raw 3/24/14
936 Fandango vs Cody Rhodes - Raw 3/24/14
937 Titus O'Neil vs Big Show - Raw 3/24/14
938 John Cena vs Luke Harper - Raw 3/24/14
939 AJ vs Naomi - Raw 3/24/14
940 Real Americans vs Shield - Raw 3/24/14
3/26
941 ADR vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 3/25/14
942 10 Diva Tag - Main Event 3/25/14
943 Big E vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 3/25/14
944 Danny Havoc vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 6
945 Insane Lane vs Freakshow - CZW TOD 6
946 Mad Man Pondo vs DJ Hyde - CZW TOD 6
947 Brain Damage vs Toby Klein - CZW TOD 6
948 Diehard Dustin Lee vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 6
949 Zandig vs Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 6
950 Danny Havoc vs DJ Hyde vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 6
951 Necro Butcher vs Insane Lane vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD 6
952 Brain Damage vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 6
3/27
953 Hellaware Assassin vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD:FF
954 Scotty Vortekz vs Danny Demanto - CZW TOD:FF
955 Diehard Dustin Lee vs Danny Havoc - CZW TOD:FF
956 JC Bailey vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD:FF
957 Scotty Vortekz vs JC Bailey vs Danny Havoc vs Brain Damage - CZW TOD:FF
3/28
958 Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker - NXT 3/27/14
959 Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 3/27/14
960 Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu - NXT 3/27/14
961 Natalya vs Charlotte - NXT 3/27/14
962 Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas - NXT 3/27/14
963 Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss - Impact 3/27/14
964 Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne - Impact 3/27/14
965 Samoa Joe vs Eric Young - Impact 3/27/14
966 Gunner vs James Storm - Impact 3/27/14
967 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 3/28/14
968 Shield vs 3MB - Smackdown 3/28/14
969 Shield vs RybAxel - Smackdown 3/28/14
970 Goldust vs Fandango - Smackdown 3/28/14
971 Batista vs Sheamus - Smackdown 3/28/14
972 AJ & Tamina vs Bellas - Smackdown 3/28/14
973 Jack Swagger vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 3/28/14
974 Miz vs Mark Henry - Smackdown 3/28/14
975 Big Show vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 3/28/14
976 Datura vs Hudson Envy - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
977 El Ridiculoso vs Sage Sinn - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
978 Kurai Hime vs Raze - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
979 Crystal White vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
980 Hector Canales vs Claudia del Solis - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
981 Brittany Wonder vs La Furiosa - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
982 Carla Jade vs Kitana Vera - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
983 Candice LeRae vs Katarina Leigh - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
984 El Ridiculoso vs Hudson Envy - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
985 Kurai Hime vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
986 Brittany Wonder vs Hector Canales - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
987 Candice LeRae vs Carla Jade - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
988 Hudson Envy vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
989 Candice LeRae vs Hector Canales - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
990 Christina Von Eerie vs Lufisto - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
991 Battle Royal - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
992 Candice LeRae vs Mariah Moreno - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
993 B-Boy vs Lil Cholo vs Scorpio Sky - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
994 Ballard Brothers, Human Tornado & PPRay vs Claudia del Solis, Crystal White, Kitana Vera, La Furiosa & Raze - AWS 3rd Annual Women's Tournament
3/29
995 Summer Rae vs Emma - Superstars 3/27/14
996 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs 3MB - Superstars 3/27/14
997 Chuck Taylor vs Mat Russo - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
998 Angelus Layne vs Darkness Crabtree - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
999 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1000 Tripp Cassidy & Reed Bentley vs AC/DC - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1001 Evan Gelistico & Gary the Barn Owl vs The Devastation Corporation - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1002 Pierre Abernathy vs Marshe Rockett - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1003 Gangrel& Los Ice Creams vs Davey Vega & Kentucky Buffet - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1004 Christian Rose vs Buck Boulder - Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1005 Dale Patricks vs Mr. Touchdown - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1006 DeviAnt vs Green Ant - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1007 Billy Roc vs Chuck Taylor - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1008 Darkness Crabtree vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1009 Christian Rose vs Estonian Thunderfrog - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1010 Angelus Layne vs Heidi Lovelace - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1011 AC/DC vs Daywalkers - Wrestling Is Intense Search And Destroy
1012 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Mat Fitchett - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1013 Gary the Barn Owl vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1014 Eddie Kingston vs Jeff O' Shea - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1015 Christian Rose vs Sue Jackson - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1016 The Beautiful Bodies vs The Daywalkers - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1017 Arik Cannon vs Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
1018 Darkness Crabtree vs Jervis Cottonbelly - Wrestling Is Intense Before The Devil Knows
_3/30[/u]
1019 Frightmare vs Mr. Touchdown - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1020 Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs Dale Patricks & Tripp Cassidy - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1021 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs The Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1022 Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs Los Ice Creams - Wrestling Is Cool The Chilling Sound Of Your Doom
1023 Fire Ant & Green Ant vs Los Ice Creams - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1024 Arctic Rescue Ant vs Jolly Roger - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1025 The Shard vs Lithuanian Snow Troll - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1026 Frigmare vs Juan Francisco de Coronado - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1027 Eddie Kingston vs Eric Corvis - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1028 Estonian ThunderFrog vs Orbit Adventure Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1029 Amasis vs Chuck Taylor - Wrestling Is Cool Cool Party
1030 Mr. Touchdwon vs Shynron - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1031 Chuck Taylor vs Lithuanian Snow Troll - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1032 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Eric Corvis - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1033 Artic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs assailANT & Green Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1034 Drew Gulak vs Estonian ThunderFrog - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1035 Eddie Kingston vs Frightmare - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
1036 The Osirian Portal vs Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne - Wrestling Is Cool Endless Winter
3/31
1037 Estonian ThunderFrog vs Juan Francisco de Coronado - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1038 Eddie Kingston vs Jolly Roger - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1039 Lithuanian Snow Troll vs Missile Assault Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1040 Jaka vs Jervis Cottonbelly - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1041 Drew Gulak vs "Mr. Touchdown" Mark Angelosetti - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1042 Francis O' Rourke vs Frightmare - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1043 Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1044 Devastation Corporation vs Fire Ant & Green Ant - Wrestling Is Cool Best Served Cold
1045 Collin Holmes vs Jack Thriller - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1046 BJ Whitmer vs Chris Hamrick - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1047 Randi West vs Thunderkitty - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1048 Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1049 Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1050 Battle Royal - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1051 Hy Zaya vs Jonathan Gresham - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1052 Kyle O' Reilly vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1053 Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1054 Harry Palmer & Mark Wolf vs Mitch Page & Nate Webb - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
1055 Ian Rotten vs Simon Sezz - IWA:MS Simply The Best 9
_


_



Spoiler: April



4/1
1056 Big E vs ADR - Raw 3/31/14
1057 Summer Rae vs Natalya - Raw 3/31/14
1058 Usos & Los Matadores vs REal Americans & RybAxel - Raw 3/31/14
1059 Rhodes' vs Fandango & Damien Sandow - Raw 3/31/14
1060 Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth - Raw 3/31/14
1061 AJ vs Naomi - Raw 3/31/14
1062 Roman Reigns vs Kane - Raw 3/31/14
1063 Randy Orton vs Batista - Raw 3/31/14
4/2
1064 Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs Hailey Hatred & Mary Elizabeth - HWA High Def
4/3
1065 Sheamus vs Miz - Main Event 4/1/14
1066 Tamina vs Nikki Bella - Main Event 4/1/14
1067 Danny Demanto vs Pinkie Sanchez - CZW TOD 7
1068 Scotty Vortekz vs Mickie Knuckles - CZW TOD 7
1069 Diehard Dustin Lee vs WHACKS - CZW TOD 7
1070 DJ Hyde vs Andy Sumner - CZW TOD 7
1071 Nick Gage & Drake Younger vs Notorious Inc - CZW TOD 7
1072 Greg Excellent vs Ryan McBride - CZW TOD 7
1073 Danny Havoc vs RAM - CZW TOD 7
1074 Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz vs. DJ Hyde vs WHACKS - CZW TOD 7
1075 Nick Gage vs Danny Havoc vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Greg Excellent - CZW TOD 7
1076 Nick Gage vs Danny Havoc vs Scotty Vortekz vs Drake Younger - CZW TOD 7
4/4
1077 Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode - Impact 3/4/14
1078 Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw - Impact 3/4/14
1079 Sanada vs Tigre Uno - Impact 3/4/14
1080 Brittany & Madison Rayne vs Beautiful People - Impact 3/4/14
1081 MVP vs Kenny King - Impact 3/4/14
1082 Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young - Impact 3/4/14
1083 Emma vs Sasha Banks - NXT 3/4/14
1084 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 3/4/14
1085 Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay - NXT 3/4/14
1086 Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu - NXT 3/4/14
1087 Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves - NXT 3/4/14
1088 Mad Man Pondo vs Doug Gilbert - IWA:MS KOTDM 1997
1089 Ian Rotten vs Axl Rotten - IWA:MS KOTDM 1997
1090 Puppet vs Teo - IWA:MS KOTDM 2000
1091 Corporal Robinson vs Delilah Starr - IWA:MS KOTDM 2000
1092 Rollin' Hard vs Corporal Robinson - IWA:MS KOTDM 2000
1093 Ian Rotten vs Peter B. Beautiful - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
1094 Cash Flo vs Nick Mondo - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
1095 Nick Mondo vs Ian Rotten - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
1096 Mean Mitch Page vs Corporal Robinson - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
1097 Ian Rotten vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS KOTDM 2001
4/5
1098 Titus O'Neil vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 4/4/14
1099 Real Americans vs Los Matadores - Smackdown 4/4/14
1100 Necro Butcher vs Mean Mitch Page - IWA:MS KOTDM 2002
1101 Mad Man Pondo vs Nate Webb - IWA:MS KOTDM 2002
1102 Nate Webb vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS KOTDM 2002
1103 2 Tuff Tony vs JC Bailey - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1104 Necro Butcher vs Toby Klein - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1105 JC Bailey vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1106 Messiah vs Corporal Robinson - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1107 Ian Rotten vs JC Bailey - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1108 Nick Gage vs Mad Man Pondo - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
1109 Mad Man Pondo vs JC Bailey - IWA:MS KOTDM 2003
4/6
1110 Kofi Kingston vs Heath Slater - Superstars 4/2/14
4/7
1111 Daniel Bryan vs HHH - Wrestlemania XXX
1112 Shield vs NAO & Kane - Wrestlemania XXX
1113 Andre Memorial Battle Royal - Wrestlemania XXX
1114 Bray Wyatt vs John Cena - Wrestlemania XXX
1115 Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker - Wrestlemania XXX
1116 Divas Invitational - Wrestlemania XXX
1117 Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan - Wrestlemania XXX
1118 Real Americans vs Usos vs Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Wrestlemania XXX
4/8
1119 Wyatts vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E - Raw 4/7/14
1120 Fandango & Summer Rae vs Santino & Emma - Raw 4/7/14
1121 Usos vs Evolution - Raw 4/7/14
1122 RVD vs Damien Sandow - Raw 4/7/14
1123 Rey Mysterio vs Wade Barrett - Raw 4/7/14
1124 Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder - Raw 4/7/14
1125 AJ vs Paige - Raw 4/7/14
1126 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Raw 4/7/14
4/9
1127 Shield vs Wyatts - Main Event 4/8/14
1128 Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 4/8/14
4/10
1129 BLK Out vs Super Smash Brothers - C*4 Fallout
1130 Kenny The Bastard vs Viking - C*4 Snowbrawl 2008
4/11
1131 Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback - Superstars 4/10/14
1132 Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 4/10/14
4/12
1133 Adam Rose vs Danny Burch - NXT 4/10/14
1134 Bailey vs Sasha Banks - NXT 4/10/14
1135 Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley - NXT 4/10/14
1136 Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 4/10/14
1137 Gauntlet - Impact 4/10/14
1138 Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany vs Angelina Love - Impact 4/10/14
1139 BroMans vs Wolves - Impact 4/10/14
1140 Eric Young vs Magnus - Impact 4/10/14
4/13
1141 Cesaro vs Big Show - Smackdown 4/11/14
1142 Los Matadores vs RybAxel - Smackdown 4/11/14
1143 RVD vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 4/11/14
1144 Kofi Kingston vs Wade Barrett - Smackdown 4/11/14
1145 Emma & Santino vs Layla & Fandango - Smackdown 4/11/14
1146 Daniel Bryan & Usos vs Evolution & Kane - Smackdown 4/11/14
4/14
1147 Buxx Belmar vs Chuck Taylor vs Lucky 13 - CZW BOTB XIII
1148 Caleb Konley vs Azrieal vs Biff Busick - CZW BOTB XIII
1149 Drake Younger vs Timothy Thatcher vs Papadon - CZW BOTB XIII
1150 AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey - CZW BOTB XIII
1151 Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore - CZW BOTB XIII
1152 Semi Final - CZW BOTB XIII
1153 Semi Final - CZW BOTB XIII
1154 OI4K vs Juicy Product - CZW BOTB XIII
1155 Final - CZW BOTB XIII
4/15
1156 ADR vs RVD - Raw 4/14/14
1157 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 4/14/14
1158 Alicia Fox vs Page - Raw 4/14/14
1159 Cesaro vs Mark Henry - Raw 4/14/14
1160 Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods - Raw 4/14/14
1161 Sheamus vs Jack Swagger - Raw 4/14/14
1162 Emma & Santino vs Layla & Fandango - Raw 4/14/14
1163 Dolph Ziggler vs Wade Barrett - Raw 4/14/14
1164 Shield vs Heels - Raw 4/14/14
4/16
1165 3MB vs Los Matadores - Main Event 4/15/14
1166 Sin Cara vs Wade Barrett - Main Event 4/15/14
1167 Diva Battle Royal - Main Event 4/15/14
1168 Jack Swagger vs Big Show - Main Event 4/15/14
1169 Danny Daniels vs Jerry Lynn - AAW 7/9/05
1170 Tyler Black & Marek Brave vs Brandon Thomaselli & Josh Ambercrombie - AAW 9/10/05
1171 Robert Anthony vs Jerry Lynn - AAW 9/10/05
1172 Tracy Brooks vs ODB - AAW 10/1/05
1173 Brad Bradley vs Keith Walker - AAW 10/1/05
1174 Colt Cabana vs Jason Dukes - AAW 11/26/05
1175 Jerry Lynn vs Brad Bradley - AAW 11/26/05
1176 ODB vs Rain - AAW 12/17/05
1177 Dan Lawrence vs Danny Daniels - AAW 12/17/05
1178 Tyler Black & Marek Brave vs Robert Anthony & Brad Bradley - AAW 12/17/05
4/17
1179 Colin Cassady vs Aiden English - NXT 4/17/14
1180 Camacho vs Oliver Grey - NXT 4/17/14
1181 Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop - NXT 4/17/14
1182 CJ Parker vs Great Khali - NXT 4/17/14
1183 Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Baron Corbin & Sawyer Fulton - NXT 4/17/14
1184 Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay - NXT 4/17/14
1185 Jimmy Jacobs vs Jerry Lynn - AAW 1/14/06
1186 Silas Young vs Jason Dukes - AAW 2/25/06
1187 Eric Priest vs Ace Steel - AAW 2/25/06
1188 Danny Daniels vs Eric Priest vs Tyler Black vs Silas Young - AAW 3/25/06
1189 Jimmy Jacobs vs Marek Brave vs Trik Davis vs M-Dogg 20 - AAW 7/15/06
1190 Tyler Black vs Nigel McGuiness - AAW 9/23/06
1191 Allison Danger & Sara Del Rey vs Nattie Neidhart & Cheerleader Melissa - AAW 10/21/06
1192 Tyler Black vs Marek Brave - AAW 11/25/06
4/18
1193 Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne - Impact 4/17/14
1194 Wolves vs BroMans - Impact 4/17/14
1195 Willow vs EC3 & Spud - Impact 4/17/14
1196 Sanada vs Tigre Uno - Impact 4/17/14
1197 Gunner vs Bobby Roode - Impact 4/17/14
1198 Eric Young vs Abyss - Impact 4/17/14
1199 Big E vs ADR - Smackdown 4/18/14
1200 Paige vs Aksana - Smackdown 4/18/14
1201 El Torito vs Hornswoggle - Smackdown 4/18/14
1202 R-Truth vs Alexander Rusev - Smackdown 4/18/14
1203 Fandango vs Santino - Smackdown 4/18/14
1204 Sheamus vs Batista - Smackdown 4/18/14
1205 Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1206 Keith Walker vs Tony Rican - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1207 Knight Wagner vs Michael Elgin - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1208 Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1209 Juntai Miller vs Shane Hollister - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1210 ACH vs Kyle O' Reilly - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1211 Heather Patera & Jordan McEntyre vs Heidi Lovelace & Ryan Boz - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1212 Michael Elgin vs Alex Colon vs Mat Fitchett - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1213 Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs vs Irish Airborne - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
1214 Eddie Kingston vs Silas Young - AAW Reign Of Violence 2013
4/19
1215 BladeRunners vs Perry Jackson & Shawn O’Reilly - UWF 4/11/86
1216 Dingo Warrior vs Chris Adams - WCCW 8/8/86
1217 Ultimate Warrior vs Barry Horowitz - WWF 11/7/87
1218 Ultimate Warrior vs Steve Lombardi - WWF 11/14/87
1219 Ultimate Warrior vs Harley Race - WWF 3/5/88
1220 Ultimate Warrior vs Bobby Heenan - WWF 7/15/88
1221 Ultimate Warrior vs Honky Tonk Man - SummerSlam 88
1222 Ultimate Warrior vs Honky Tonk Man - WWF 12/17/88
1223 Ultimate Warrior vs Macho Man - WWF 2/11/89
1224 Ultimate Warrior vs Rick Rude - Summerslam 89
1225 Ultimate Warrior vs Bob Bradley - WWF 9/18/89
1226 Ultimate Warrior vs Brian Costello - WWF 12/25/89
1227 Ultimate Warrior vs Andre the Giant - WWF 10/28/89
1228 Ultimate Warrior vs Andre the Giant - WWF 11/25/89
1229 Ultimate Warrior vs Mr. Perfect - WWF 3/19/90
1230 Ultimate Warrior vs Hulk Hogan - Wrestlemania VI
1231 Ultimate Warrior vs Ted DiBiase - WWF 4/13/90
1232 Ultimate Warrior vs Ravishing Rick Rude - WWF 7/28/90
1233 Ultimate Warrior vs Ted DiBiase - WWF 11/23/90
1234 Ultimate Warrior vs Sgt. Slaughter - WWF 1/7/91
1235 Ultimate Warrior vs Macho King - WWF 1/21/91
1236 Ultimate Warrior vs Macho King - Wrestlemania VII
1237 Ultimate Warrior vs Undertaker - WWF 6/2/91
1238 Ultimate Warrior & Randy Savage vs Money Inc. - WWF 11/14/92
1239 Ultimate Warrior vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley - Wrestlemania XII
1240 Ultimate Warrior vs Jerry the King Lawler - King Of The Ring 96
4/20
1241 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 4/19/14
1242 Los Matadores vs 3MB - Superstars 4/19/14
1243 Toni The Top vs Maui - Wrestlelicious Takedown 1
1244 Maria Toro, Bandita & Felony vs Tyler Texas, Cousin Cassie & Charlotte - Wrestlelicious Takedown 1
1245 Paige Webb vs Autumn Frost - Wrestlelicious Takedown 2
1246 White Magic & Draculetta vs Amber Lively & Lacey von Erich - Wrestlelicious Takedown 3
1247 Sierra Sheraton vs Marley - Wrestlelicious Takedown 4
1248 Naughty Girls & Charity vs Southern Belles & Paige Webb - Wrestlelicious Takedown 5
1249 Kandi Kisses vs Lil' Slamm - Wrestlelicious Takedown 6
1250 Battle Royal - Wrestlelicious Takedown 6
1251 Brooke Lynn vs Alexandra The Great - Wrestlelicious Takedown 7
1252 Maria Toro vs Tyler Texas - Wrestlelicious Takedown 7
1253 Kickstart Katie vs Alexandra The Great - Wrestlelicious Takedown 8
1254 Marley & Amber Lively vs The Lunchladies - Wrestlelicious Takedown 8
1255 Glory vs Felony - Wrestlelicious Takedown 9
1256 Glory vs Toni The Top - Wrestlelicious Takedown 9
1257 Juvi Hall vs Cousin Cassie - Wrestlelicious Takedown 10
1258 Naughty Girls vs Marley & Coco Montego - Wrestlelicious Takedown 10
1259 Glory & Tyler Texas vs Toni The Top & Tina The Trigger - Wrestlelicious Takedown 11
1260 Masked Millie vs Jezebelle - Wrestlelicious Takedown 12
1261 Taylor Texas vs Faith - Wrestlelicious Takedown 12
1262 Glory vs Toni The Top - Wrestlelicious Takedown 13
1263 Jun Kasai vs Toby Klein - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1264 Mad Man Pondo vs Coke Hane - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1265 Corporal Robinson vs Drake Younger - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1266 JC Bailey vs 2 Tuff Tony - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1267 Jun Kasai vs Mad Man Pondo - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1268 JC Bailey vs Corporal Robinson - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
1269 Jun Kasai vs JC Bailey - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 06
4/22
1270 Kevin Steen vs Alex Shelley - 2CW living On The Edge IX
1271 Nick Ando vs Isys Ephex vs Colin Delaney vs Dalton Castle vs Gregory Iron vs Dick Justice vs AR Fox - 2CW living On The Edge IX
1272 Unholy Alliance vs OI4K - 2CW living On The Edge IX
1273 Necro Butcher vs Brain Damage - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1274 Mad Man Pondo vs Danny Havoc - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1275 Insane Lane vs Jaki Numazawa - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1276 Koke Hane vs Ian Rotten - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1277 Brain Damage vs Mad Man Pondo - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1278 Koke Hane vs Jaki Numazawa - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
1279 Koke Hane vs Brain Damage - IWA-EC Masters Of Pain 07
4/22
1280 Wade Barrett vs Sheamus - Raw 4/21/14
1281 Los Matadores vs 2.5MB - Raw 4/21/14
1282 Usos vs Rhodes' - Raw 4/21/14
1283 Emma vs Layla - Raw 4/21/14
1284 Cesaro vs RVD - Raw 4/21/14
1285 Paige vs Aksana - Raw 4/21/14
1286 Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev - Raw 4/21/14
1287 John Cena vs Wyatts - Raw 4/21/14
1288 Reckless Youth vs Billy Kidman - ECWA Super 8 97
1289 Ace Darling vs Inferno Kid - ECWA Super 8 97
1290 Ravishing Ronny vs Lance Diamond - ECWA Super 8 97
1291 Cheetah Master vs Devon Storm - ECWA Super 8 97
1292 Billy Kidman vs Cheetah Master - ECWA Super 8 97
1293 Ace Darling vs Lance Diamond - ECWA Super 8 97
1294 Ace Darling vs Cheetah Master - ECWA Super 8 97
1295 Annie Social vs Rachel Summerlyn - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1296 Glasses Jones vs Mickie Knuckles - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1297 Monique Mercy vs Rebecca Payne - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1298 Mike Levy vs Mickie Knuckles - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1299 Rachel Summerlyn vs Rebecca Payne - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1300 Rebecca Payne vs Mickie Knuckles - IWA-MS QOTDM 08
1301 Wifebeater vs Zandig - CZW South Of The Border
1302 Zandig vs Wifebeater - CZW South Of The Border 
1303 DJ Hyde vs Andy Sumner - CZW
1304 Chris Hero vs Shun The Kabuki Kid - CZW
4/23
1305 Big E vs ADR - Main Event 4/22/14
1306 Hornswoggle vs El Torito - Main Event 4/22/14
1307 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 4/22/14
1308 Ryback vs Jimmy Uso - Main Event 4/22/14
1309 Insane Lane vs Ric Hayes - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1310 Mitch Page vs Necro Butcher - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1311 Dysfunction vs Freaksow - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1312 Mickie Knuckles vs Ian Rotten - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1313 Diehard Dustin Lee vs Drake Younger - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1314 Bull Pain vs Corporal Robinson - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1315 Second Chance Rumble - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1316 Drake Younger vs Ian Rotten - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1317 Freakshow vs Necro Butcher - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1318 Corporal Robinson vs Tank - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1319 Bull Pain vs Insane Lane - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
1320 Necro Butcher vs Insane Lane vs Drake Younger vs Corporal Robinson - IWA-DS Carnage Cup 06
4/24
1321 Sexxxy Eddy & Jagged vs Mitch Ryder & Chuck Taylor - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1322 Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs Diehard Dustin Lee & Vortekz - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1323 Necro Butcher & Toby Klein vs Hugh Rogue & Chuey Martinez - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1324 Insane Lane & Freakshow vs Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1325 Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1326 Drake Younger & Ian Rotten vs Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1327 Mad Man Pondo & 2 Tuff Tony vs Dysfunction & Corporal Robinson - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1328 2 Tuff Tony & Mad Man Pondo vs Necro Butcher & Toby Klein - IWA-MS Double Death 06 
1329 Vulgar Display Of Power vs Freakshow & Prophet - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1330 Bloody Brothers vs Mickie Knuckles & Storm - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1331 Drake Younger & Corey Shaddix vs Naptown Dragons - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1332 Devon Moore & Joker vs CJ Otis & OMG - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1333 Bloody Brothers vs Devon Moore & Joker - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1334 Drake Younger & Corey Shaddix vs Vulgar Display Of Power - IWA-MS Double Death 07
1335 Vulgar Display Of Power vs Bloody Brothers - IWA-MS Double Death 07
4/25
1336 Alexander Rusev vs Travis Tyler - NXT 4/24/14
1337 Emma & Paige vs Sasha Banks & Charlotte - NXT 4/24/14
1338 Tyson Kidd vs Mason Ryan - NXT 4/24/14
1339 Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 4/24/14
1340 Ascension & Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn & Usos - NXT 4/24/14
4/26
1341 Spud vs Kurt Angle - Impact 4/24/14
1342 Kenny King vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 4/24/14
1343 Austin Aries vs MVP - Impact 4/24/14
1344 Beer Money vs Gunner & Bully Ray - Impact 4/24/14
1345 Madison Rayne & Gail Kim vs TBP - Impact 4/24/14
1346 Abyss vs Magnus - Impact 4/24/14
1347 Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso - Smackdown 4/25/14
1348 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 4/25/14
1349 Tamina vs Natayla - Smackdown 4/25/14
1350 Rhodes' vs Wyatts - Smackdown 4/25/14
1351 Shield vs Ryback, Damien Sandow, ADR, Wade Barrett & Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 4/25/14
1352 Lobo & Zandig vs Nick Gage & Justice Pain - CZW 4/24/99
1353 Nick Gage vs Zandig - CZW 6/19/99
1354 Zandig vs Nick Gage - CZW 7/19/99
1355 Lobo & Ric Blade vs Zandig & Nick Gage - CZW 8/21/99
1356 Ric Blade vs Zandig - CZW 9/19/99
1357 Zandig vs Wifebeater - CZW 10/9/99
1358 Zandig vs Wifebeater - CZW 10/16/99
1359 Zandig vs Wifebeater - CZW 11/20/99
1360 Jodi D'Milo vs Dianna Hall - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1361 Kimber Lee vs LuFisto - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1362 Pink Flash Kira vs Portia Perez - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1363 She Nay Nay vs Veda Scott - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1364 Midianne & Deziree vs Xandra Bale & Leah Von Dutch - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1365 Courtney Rush vs Cheerleader Melissa - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1366 Angie Sky vs Christina Von Eerie - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1367 Sassy Stephiee vs Missy - NCW Femme Fatales XII
1368 Mercedes Martinez vs Sweet Cherrie - NCW Femme Fatales XII
4/27
1369 Big E vs Damien Sandow - Superstars 4/26/14
1370 Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 4/26/14
4/28
1371 Wolves vs BroMans & Zema Ion - Sacrifice 2014
1372 Mr Anderson vs Samual Shaw - Sacrifice 2014
1373 Spud & EC3 vs Kurt Angle & Jeff Hardy - Sacrifice 2014
1374 Sanada vs Tigre Uno - Sacrifice 2014
1375 James Storm vs Gunner - Sacrifice 2014
1376 Madison Rayne vs Angelina Love - Sacrifice 2014
1377 Bobby Roode vs BUlly Ray - Sacrifice 2014
1378 Eric Young vs Magnus - Sacrifice 2014
4/29
1379 RybAxel vs Usos - Raw 4/28/14
1380 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 4/28/14
1381 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Raw 4/28/14
1382 Cody Rhodes vs ADR - Raw 4/28/14
1383 Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods - Raw 4/28/14
1384 3MB vs Los Matadores - Raw 4/28/14
1385 Paige vs Brie Bella - Raw 4/28/14
1386 Wade Barrett vs RVD - Raw 4/28/14
1387 Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns - Raw 4/28/14
4/30
1388 Goldust vs ADR - Main Event 4/29/14
1389 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Main Event 4/29/14
1390 Wade Barrett vs Kofi Kingston - Main Event 4/29/14
1391 Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt - Main Event 4/29/14





Spoiler: May



5/1
1392 Marty Scurll vs Mark Haskins vs Johnny Storm - IPW:UK Zack vs Hero
1393 Kris Travis vs Rampage Brown - IPW:UK Zack vs Hero
1394 Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt - IPW:UK Zack vs Hero
1395 Zack Sabre Jnr vs Chris Hero - IPW:UK Zack vs Hero
5/2
1396 Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow - Superstars 5/2/14
1397 Tamina vs Natalya - Superstars 5/2/14
5/3
1398 Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas - NXT 5/1/14
1399 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 5/1/14
1400 Adam Rose vs Danny Burch - NXT 5/1/14
1401 Natalya vs Layla - NXT 5/1/14
1402 Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley - NXT 5/1/14
1403 Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay - NXT 5/1/14
1404 Mr Anderson vs Gunner - Impact 5/1/14
1405 Bobby Roode vs Gunner - Impact 5/1/14
1406 Willow vs James Storm - Impact 5/1/14
1407 BroMans & Zema Ion vs Wolves & Sanada - Impact 5/1/14
1408 Eric Young vs Bobby Roode - Impact 5/1/14
5/4
1409 Wyatts vs Usos & Sheamus - Smackdown 5/2/14
1410 RVD vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 5/2/14
1411 Alexander Rusev vs R-Truth - Smackdown 5/2/14
1412 Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 5/2/14
1413 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 5/2/14
1414 Dean Ambrose vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel vs ADR - Smackdown 5/2/14
5/5
1415 El Torito vs Hornswoggle - Extreme Rules 2014
1416 Cesaro vs RVD vs Jack Swagger - Extreme Rules 2014
1417 Alexander Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Extreme Rules 2014
1418 Big E vs Wade Barrett - Extreme Rules 2014
1419 Shield vs Evolution - Extreme Rules 2014
1420 Bray Wyatt vs John Cena - Extreme Rules 2014
1421 Paige vs Tamina - Extreme Rules 2014
1422 Daniel Bryan vs Kane - Extreme Rules 2014
5/6
1423 Battle Royal - Raw 5/5/14
1424 Cesaro vs RVD - Raw 5/5/14
1425 Ryback vs Cody Rhodes - Raw 5/5/14
1426 Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 5/5/14
1427 ADR vs Daniel Bryan - Raw 5/5/14
1428 Big E vs Wade Barrett - Raw 5/5/14
1429 Shield vs Wyatts - Raw 5/5/14
5/7
1430 Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 5/6/14
1431 Natalya, Naomi & cameron vs Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina - Main Event 5/6/14
1432 Goldust vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 5/6/14
5/8
1433 Bad Influence vs Bravados - DGUSA
5/9
1434 Emma vs Charlotte - NXT 5/8/14
1435 The Legionnaires vs El Local & Kalisto - NXT 5/8/14
1436 Camacho vs Captain Comic - NXT 5/8/14
1437 Alicia Fox vs Alexa Bliss - NXT 5/8/14
1438 Battle Royal - NXT 5/8/14
5/10
1439 Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany - Impact 5/8/14
1440 Kurt Angle vs EC3 - Impact 5/8/14
1441 BroMans vs Wolves - Impact 5/8/14
1442 Kazarian vs Knux - Impact 5/8/14
1443 Willow vs Magnus - Impact 5/8/14
1444 Da Hoodz vs Tabarnak de Team - CZW To Infinity
1445 Joe Gacy vs Shane Strickland - CZW To Infinity
1446 The Front vs Team Tremendous - CZW To Infinity
1447 Alexxis vs Kimber Lee - CZW To Infinity
1448 Chris Dickinson vs Masada - CZW To Infinity
1449 Danny Havoc vs Matt Tremont - CZW To Infinity
1450 DJ Hyde vs Kevin Steen - CZW To Infinity
1451 Beaver Boys vs Juicy Product - CZW To Infinity
1452 Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak - CZW To Infinity
5/11
1453 Usos vs 3MB - Superstars 5/8/14
1454 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 5/8/14
1455 Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus - Smackdown 5/9/14
1456 Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs RVD & Big E - Smackdown 5/9/14
1457 Kofi Kingston vs Alexander Rusev - Smackdown 5/9/14
1458 Emma & Santino vs Layla & Fandango - Smackdown 5/9/14
1459 Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry - Smackdown 5/9/14
1460 Los Matadores vs 3MB - Smackdown 5/9/14
1461 Seth Rollins vs Batista - Smackdown 5/9/14
1462 Wyatts vs Usos & John Cena - Smackdown 5/9/14
1463 Addy Starr & Xandra Bale vs Jody D'Milo & Kaitlin Diamond - WSU Secret Show 1
1464 Sassy Stephanie vs Cherry Layne - WSU Secret Show 1
1465 Ezavel Suena vs Jessie Kaye - WSU Secret Show 1
1466 Jewells Malone vs Nyla Rose - WSU Secret Show 1
1467 Taeler Hendrix vs Santana Garrett - WSU Secret Show 1
1468 Christina Von Eerie vs Santana Garrett - WSU Secret Show 1
1469 Athena, Barbi Hayden & Claudia del Solis vs Jenny Rose, Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott - WSU Secret Show 1
1470 Alexander James vs Devon Moore - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1471 Azrieal vs Joker - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1472 Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1473 Neveah vs Mickie Knuckles - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1474 Shane Strickland vs Candice LeRae - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1475 BLK Jeez & Joker vs Joe Gacy & Niles Sozio - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1476 The Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1477 Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1478 Danny Havoc vs Dysfunction - CZW Proving Grounds 2014
5/12
1479 Barbi Hayden vs Kimber Lee - WSU Secret Show 2
1480 Nikki Storm vs Jody D'Milo - WSU Secret Show 2
1481 Jewells Malone vs Jenny Rose - WSU Secret Show 2
1482 Shanna vs Santana Garrett - WSU Secret Show 2
1483 Cherry Bomb vs Leah Von Dutch - WSU Secret Show 2
1484 Nikki Storm vs Barbi Hayden - WSU Secret Show 2
1485 Shanna vs Jewells Malone - WSU Secret Show 2
1486 Shanna vs Nikki Storm - WSU Secret Show 2
5/13
1487 RVD vs Jack Swagger - Raw 5/12/14
1488 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Raw 5/12/14
1489 Wyatts vs Usos & John Cena - Raw 5/12/14
1490 Nikki Bella vs Natalya - Raw 5/12/14
1491 Sheamus vs Curtis Axel - Raw 5/12/14
1492 Sheamus vs Ryback - Raw 5/12/14
1493 Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 5/12/14
1494 Cody Rhodes vs Damien Sandow - Raw 5/12/14
1495 Roman Reigns vs Batista - Raw 5/12/14
5/14
1496 Damien Sandow vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 5/13/14
1497 Emma vs Alicia Fox - Main Event 5/13/14
1498 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Main Event 5/13/14
1499 JT Dunn vs Shynron - WSU Secret Show 3
1500 Kimber Lee vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU Secret Show 3
1501 Christina Von Eerie & Nevaeh vs Amber O'Neal & Santana Garrett - WSU Secret Show 3
1502 The Alpha Female vs Baracoda Britney - WSU Secret Show 3
1503 The Alpha Female vs Jenny Rose - WSU Secret Show 3
1504 Athena vs Hania The Howling Huntress - WSU Secret Show 3
1505 Candice LeRae vs Chris Dickinson - WSU Secret Show 3
1506 Jessicka Havok vs Shanna - WSU Secret Show 3
5/15
1507 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Team TREMENDOUS - WSU Secret Show 4
1508 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs The Bravado Brothers - A Wrestling Odyssey
1509 Lucha Sisters vs S.N.S Express - A Wrestling Odyssey
1510 Ivelisse vs Jazz - A Wrestling Odyssey
1511 Missy Sampson vs La Rosa Negra - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1512 Jessie Kaye & Sienna Duvall vs Angel Dust & Vanity - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1513 Mia Yim & Alexxis Nevaeh vs Niya & Hania - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1514 Grandma Butcher & La Rosa Negra vs Annie Social & Sumie Sakai - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1515 Jessie Kaye vs Sienna Duvall - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1516 Mia Yim vs Alexxis Nevaeh - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1517 La Rosa Negra vs Grandma Butcher - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1518 Amber Rodriguez vs Jennifer Cruz - BLOW #8 12/14/13
1519 La Rosa Negra vs Jessie Kaye vs Mia Yim - BLOW #8 12/14/13
5/16
1520 Ascension vs Buddy Murphy & Alias Sampson - NXT 5/15/14
1521 Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte - NXT 5/15/14
1522 Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English - NXT 5/15/14
1523 Angelo Dawkins vs Colin Cassady - NXT 5/15/14
1524 Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 5/15/14
1525 Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 5/15/14
1526 Drew McIntyre vs Sin Cara - Superstars 5/15/14
1527 Willow vs Magnus & Bram - Impact 5/15/14
1528 Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky - Impact 5/15/14
1529 Crazy Steve vs Kazarian - Impact 5/15/14
1530 Mr Anderson vs James Storm - Impact 5/15/14
1531 Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Zema Ion - Impact 5/15/14
1532 Eric Young vs MVP - Impact 5/15/14
1533 La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix - BLOW March Madness
1534 Jessie Kaye vs Grandma Butcher - BLOW March Madness
1535 Vanity vs Angel Dust - BLOW March Madness
1536 Serena Deeb vs Mia Yim - BLOW March Madness
1537 Jen Cruz vs Cristina Diamond - BLOW March Madness
1538 Hania vs Sienna Duvall vs Sumie Sakai vs Mistress Belmont - BLOW March Madness
1539 Missy Sampson vs Amber Rodriguez - BLOW March Madness
5/17
1540 Usos vs Rhodes' - Smackdown 5/16/14
1541 Heath Slater vs El Torito - Smackdown 5/16/14
1542 Natalya vs Nikkie Bella - Smackdown 5/16/14
1543 Dolph Ziggler vs Batista - Smackdown 5/16/14
1544 Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 5/16/14
1545 Damien Sandow vs Santino - Smackdown 5/16/14
1546 Cesaro vs R-Truth - Smackdown 5/16/14
1547 John Cena vs Eric Rowan - Smackdown 5/16/14
1548 Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1549 Joey Ryan, B Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1550 Roderick Strong vs Tony Nese - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1551 Unbreakable F'n Machines vs African American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1552 Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1553 Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1554 Young Bucks vs Best Friends - PWG Mystery Vortex II
1555 Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae - PWG Mystery Vortex II
5/18
1556 Gunner & Chris Sabin vs Magnus & Doug Williams - Jokers Wild 2014
1557 Christopher Daniels & Robbie E vs Bad Bones & Samoa Joe - Jokers Wild 2014
1558 Bully Ray & Spud vs Austin Aries & Mr Anderson - Jokers Wild 2014
1559 Wolves vs Beer Money - Jokers Wild 2014
1560 Curry Man & Kazarian vs EC3 & Eric Young - Jokers Wild 2014
1561 Jesse & Zema Ion vs Samuel Shaw & Abyss - Jokers Wild 2014
1562 Gail Kim, Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs ODB, Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky - Jokers Wild 2014
1563 Gauntlet - Jokers Wild 2014
5/19
1564 Jessie Belle vs Mary Elizabeth Monroe - OVW 5/17/14
1565 Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1566 Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1567 Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1568 Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1569 The Fallen Empire vs Lethal Logan X & JJ Steele - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1570 BJ Whitmer vs Shaun Tempers - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1571 Adam Pearce vs Adam Page - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
1572 Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Bracket B
5/20
1573 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Raw 5/19/14
1574 Ryback vs Big E - Raw 5/19/14
1575 Rusev vs 3MB - Raw 5/19/14
1576 RVD vs ADR - Raw 5/19/14
1577 Seth Rollins vs Batista - Raw 5/19/14
1578 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Raw 5/19/14
1579 Mark Henry vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 5/19/14
1580 Luke Harper vs John Cena- Raw 5/19/14
5/21
1581 Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville - Dark Match 5/20/14
1582 Damien Sandow vs R-Truth - Main Event 5/20/14
1583 Naomi vs Aksana - Main Event 5/20/14
1584 Dolph Ziggler vs Batista - Smackdown 5/20/14
1585 Nikki Bella & Eva Marie vs Naomi & Cameron - Smackdown 5/20/14
1586 Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 5/20/14
1587 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 5/20/14
1588 Wyatts vs Usos - Smackdown 5/20/14
1589 Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1590 Candie LaRae vs Katarina Leigh - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1591 Joey Ryan vs Papadon - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1592 Cassidy Riley vs Antonio Thomas - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1593 Adam Cole vs Jamin Olivencia - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1594 Pepper Parks vs Timothy Thatcher - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1595 Drew Gulak vs Steve Anthony - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1596 Kyle Matthews vs B-Boy - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1597 Matt Hardy vs Daivari - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
1598 Willie Mack vs Adam Pearce - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Round 2
5/23
1599 Angelina vs Brittany - Impact 5/22/14
1600 Austin Aries vs MVP - Impact 5/22/14
1601 Willow vs Magnus - Impact 5/22/14
1602 Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 5/22/14
1603 Bo Dallas vs Big E - NXT 5/22/14
1604 Paige vs Tamina - NXT 5/22/14
1605 Camacho vs Adam Rose - NXT 5/22/14
1606 Natalya vs Sasha Banks - NXT 5/22/14
1607 Adrian Nevillve vs Curt Hawkins - NXT 5/22/14
1608 Big Show vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 5/22/14
1609 Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes - Superstars 5/22/14
5/24
1610 Timothy Thatcher vs Drew Gulak - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1611 Katarina Leigh vs Taeler Hendrix - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1612 Steve Anthony vs Kyle Matthews - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1613 Papadon vs B-Boy - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1614 Oliver John vs Brandon Gatson - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1615 Adam Cole vs Pepper Parks - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1616 Willie Mack vs Aaron Aguilera - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
1617 Johnny Gargano vs Adam Pearce - WCA Race For The Ring Tournament Quarter Finals
5/25
1618 Briley & Gary Jay vs Isabella & Tracy Smothers - AIW Gleaming The Cube
1619 Kimber Lee vs Veda Scott - AIW Gleaming The Cube
1620 Angeldust vs Gregory Iron - AIW Gleaming The Cube
1621 Andrew Everett vs Flip Kendrick vs Josh Alexander vs Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine vs Matt Cross - AIW Gleaming The Cube
5/26
1622 Cheerleader Melissa vs Mia Yim - PWX Funny Draws Money
1623 Colt Cabana vs Zane Riley - PWX Funny Draws Money
1624 Worst Case Scenario vs Los Ben Dejos - PWX Funny Draws Money
1625 Jake Manning vs Joey Ryan - PWX Funny Draws Money
1626 Caleb Konley vs Matt Striker - PWX Funny Draws Money
1627 Amber O'Neal vs Amanda Rodriguez - PWX Us vs The World
1628 Matt Striker vs Adam Page - PWX Us vs The World
1629 Worst Case Scenerio vs Los Ben Dejos vs Jake Manning & John Skyler - PWX Us vs The World
1630 Cheerleader Melissa vs Mia Yim - PWX Us vs The World
1631 Colt Cabana vs Joey Ryan - PWX Us vs The World
5/27
1632 RVD vs Cesaro - Raw 5/26/14
1633 Summer Rae vs Eva Marie - Raw 5/26/14
1634 El Torito vs Drew McIntyre - Raw 5/26/14
1635 Zack Ryder vs Rusev - Raw 5/26/14
1636 Rhodes' vs Evolution - Raw 5/26/14
1637 Evolution vs Goldust - Raw 5/26/14
1638 Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara - Raw 5/26/14
1639 Alicia Fox vs Emma - Raw 5/26/14
1640 Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow - Raw 5/26/14
1641 ADR vs Sheamus - Raw 5/26/14
1642 Angelus Layne vs Jasmin - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1643 Marti Belle vs ThunderKitty - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1644 Kaela vs Sassy Stephie - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1645 Hania The Howling Huntress vs Kimber Lee - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1646 Angeldust vs Nikki Storm - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1647 Kay Lee Ray vs Veda Scott - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1648 Jenny Rose & Seleziya Sparx vs The Social Network - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1649 Athena vs Mia Yim - AIW Girls Night Out 11
1650 Allysin Kay vs Leah Von Dutch - AIW Girls Night Out 11
5/28
1651 Cody Rhodes vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 5/27/14
1652 R-Truth vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 5/27/14
1653 Natalya vs Brie Bella - Main Event 5/27/14
1654 Usos vs Wyatts - Main Event 5/27/14
1655 Sassy Stephie vs ThunderKitty - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1656 Angeldust vs Angelus Layne vs Kaela vs Marti Belle - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1657 Kay Lee Ray vs Kimber Lee - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1658 Hania The Howling Huntress vs Nikki Storm - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1659 Leah Von Dutch vs Veda Scott - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1660 Jasmin vs Mia Yim - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1661 Jenny Rose vs Seleziya Sparx - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1662 The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Social Network - AIW Girls Night Out 12
1663 Allysin Kay vs Athena - AIW Girls Night Out 12
5/29
1664 Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita - Wrestling Spectacular 2
1665 Mickie James vs Angelina Love - Wrestling Spectacular 2
5/30
1666 Adam Rose vs Camacho - NXT Takeover
1667 Ascension vs El Local & Kalisto - NXT Takeover
1668 Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze - NXT Takeover
1669 Charlotte vs Natalya - NXT Takeover
1670 Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd - NXT Takeover
5/31
1671 Austin Aries & Wolves vs MVP, Lashley & Kenny King - Impact 5/29/14
1672 Tigre Uno vs Bram - Impact 5/29/14
1673 BroMans vs Mr Anderson & Gunner - Impact 5/29/14
1674 Gail Kim & Brittany vs Beautiful People - Impact 5/29/14
1675 Bully Ray vs Eric Young - Impact 5/29/14
1676 Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 5/30/14
1677 Paige vs Tamina - Smackdown 5/30/14
1678 Xavier Woods vs Bo Dallas - Smackdown 5/30/14
1679 El Torito vs Jinder Mahal - Smackdown 5/30/14
1680 Sheamus vs BNB - Smackdown 5/30/14
1681 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 5/30/14
1682 Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 5/30/14
1683 Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 5/30/14
1684 Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Lei'D Tapa - OVW 5/24/14
1685 Mary Elizabeth Monroe vs Ray Lynn - OVW 5/31/14





Spoiler: June



6/1
1686 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 5/31/14
1687 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs RybAxel - Superstars 5/31/14
6/2
1688 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Payback 2014
1689 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Payback 2014
1690 Rusev vs Big E - Payback 2014
1691 Kofi Kingston vs Bo Dallas - Payback 2014
1692 BNB vs RVD - Payback 2014
1693 Bray Wyatt vs John cena - Payback 2014
1694 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Payback 2014
1695 Shield vs Evolution - Payback 2014
1696 El Torito vs Hornswoggle - Payback 2014
6/3
1697 Cesaro & BNB vs RVD & Sheamus - Raw 6/2/14
1698 Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 6/2/14
1699 Kane vs John Cena - Raw 6/2/14
1700 3MB vs Los Matadores - Raw 6/2/14
1701 Alicia Fox & Aksana vs Nikki Bella - Raw 6/2/14
1702 Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger - Raw 6/2/14
1703 Wyatts vs Usos - Raw 6/2/14
1704 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 6/2/14
1705 Goldust & Sin Cara vs RybAxel - Raw 6/2/14
6/4
1706 Goldust & Kofi Kingston vs Wyatts - Main Event 6/3/14
1707 BNB vs RVD - Main Event 6/3/14
6/5
1708 Knight Wagner vs Prince Ali - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1709 Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1710 ACH vs Christian Rose - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1711 Kung Fu Manchu vs Zero Gravity - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1712 Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1713 The Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1714 Heidi Lovelace vs Jordan McEntyre - AAW Defining Moments 2013
6/6
1715 Eddie Edwards vs Silas Young - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1716 Keith Walker vs Michael Elgin - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1717 Arik Cannon vs Shane Hollister - AAW Defining Moments 2013
1718 Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English - NXT 5/6/2014
1719 Bayley vs Charlotte - NXT 5/6/2014
1720 Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Jobbers - NXT 5/6/2014
1721 Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 5/6/2014
6/7
1722 Usos vs RybAxel - Smackdown 6/6/14
1723 Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 6/6/14
1724 Rusev vs Zavier Woods - Smackdown 6/6/14
1725 RVD vs Cesaro vs BNB - Smackdown 6/6/14
1726 Alicia Fox vs Natalya - Smackdown 6/6/14
1727 Bo Dallas vs Santino - Smackdown 6/6/14
1728 Randy Orton vs Big Show - Smackdown 6/6/14
1729 Paige vs Cameron - Superstars 6/5/14
1730 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 6/5/14
6/8
1731 Willow vs Bram - Impact 6/5/14
1732 Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards - Impact 6/5/14
1733 Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries - Impact 6/5/14
1734 Madison Rayne vs Angelina Love - Impact 6/5/14
1735 Samoa JOe, Austin Aries, Bully Ray & Eric Young vs MVP, Lashley, Kenny King & EC3 - Impact 6/5/14
6/9
1736 American Bulldogs & Derrick Cornell vs Moondog Bernard, Sea Man & JJ Garrett - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1737 Jordan McEntyre vs Alex Bernadino - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
6/10
1737 Sheamus vs BNB - Raw 6/9/14
1739 Rusev vs Zack Ryder - Raw 6/9/14
1740 Goldust & R-Truth vs RybAxel - Raw 6/9/14
1741 Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow - Raw 6/9/14
1742 Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods - Raw 6/9/14
1743 Cesaro vs RVD - Raw 6/9/14
1744 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Raw 6/9/14
1745 Santino vs Jack Swagger - Raw 6/9/14
1746 Shield & John Cena & Wyatts - Raw 6/9/14
6/11
1747 Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso - Main Event 6/10/14
1748 KOfi Kingston vs Rusev - Main Event 6/10/14
1749 Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - Main Event 6/10/14
6/12
1750 Mallakai Matthews & Jeff O'Shea vs Keith Walker & Lamar Titan - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1751 Trik Davis vs Alex Castle vs Reed Bentley vs Matt Cage - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1752 Tony Rican vs Knight Wagner - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1753 Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Darren Dean & Aaron Solo - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1754 Derek St Holmes vs Markus Crane - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1755 Haylee Shadows vs Heidi Lovelace - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1756 Heidi Lovelace vs Angelus Layne - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1757 Christian Rose vs Travis Banks - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
1758 Prince Mustafa Ali vs Shane Hollistewr - AAW Super Summer Sizzler
6/13
1759 Bayley, Emma & Paige vs Summer Rae. Sasha Banks & Charlotte - NXT 6/12/14
1760 Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort - NXT 6/12/14
1761 Sami Zayn vs Mr NXT - NXT 6/12/14
1762 Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 6/12/14
6/14
1763 Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 6/12/14
1764 Adam Rose vs Heath Slater - Superstars 6/12/14
1765 Jey Uso vs Eric Rowan - Smackdown 6/13/14
1766 Roman Reigns vs BNB - Smackdown 6/13/14
1767 Bo Dallas vs R-Truth - Smackdown 6/13/14
1768 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Smackdown 6/13/14
1769 Adam Rose vs Fandango - Smackdown 6/13/14
1770 Big E vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 6/13/14
1771 Aksana vs Alicia Fox - Smackdown 6/13/14
1772 Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 6/13/14
1773 Nate Wings vs Sozio - CZW Prelude To Violence
1774 Aaron Williams vs Drew Gulak - CZW Prelude To Violence
1775 BJ Whitmer vs Greg Excellent - CZW Prelude To Violence
1776 Jessicka Havok & Nevaeh vs Kimber Lee & Lufisto - CZW Prelude To Violence
1777 Caleb Konley vs Shane Strickland - CZW Prelude To Violence
1778 Juicy Product vs Los Ben Dejos - CZW Prelude To Violence
1779 Biff Busick vs Danny Havoc - CZW Prelude To Violence
1780 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs OI4K - CZW Prelude To Violence
1781 DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis - CZW Prelude To Violence
6/15
1782 Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 6/12/14
1783 Robbie E vs Knux - Impact 6/12/14
1784 Kenny King vs Eric Young - Impact 6/12/14
1785 Brittany vs Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - Impact 6/12/14
1786 MVP vs Eric Young - Impact 6/12/14
1787 Kevin Steen vs Eddie Kingston - Chikara Hot Off The Griddle
1788 Torneo Cibernetic - Chikara The Cibernetico Rises
6/16
1789 Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Crazy Steve vs Tigre Uno vs Manik vs Sanada - Slammiversary XII
1790 Lashley vs Samoa Joe - Slammiversary XII
1791 Magnus vs Willow - Slammiversary XII
1792 Kenny King vs Austin Aries - Slammiversary XII
1793 Von Erichs vs Zema Ion & Jesse - Slammiversary XII
1794 Gail Kim vs Angelina Love - Slammiversary XII
1795 Bully Ray vs EC3 - Slammiversary XII
1796 Mr Anderson vs James Storm - Slammiversary XII
6/17
1797 Eric Young vs ?? vs ?? - Slammiversary XII
1798 Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 6/16/14
1799 Dean Ambrose vs BNB - Raw 6/16/14
1800 Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus - Raw 6/16/14
1801 Rusev vs Heath Slater - Raw 6/16/14
1802 Summer Rae & Adam Rose vs Layla & Fandango - Raw 6/16/14
1803 Battle Royal - Raw 6/16/14
1804 Paige vs Cameron - Raw 6/16/14
1805 Rhodes' vs RybAxel - Raw 6/16/14
1806 John Cena vs Kane - Raw 6/16/14
1807 Jaki Numazawa vs Lucky 13 - CZW TOD XIII
1808 Aero Boy vs MASADA - CZW TOD XIII
1809 Masashi Takeda vs Danny Havoc - CZW TOD XIII
1810 Matt Tremont vs Jun Kasai - CZW TOD XIII
6/18
1811 Rusev vs Santino - Main Event 6/17/14
1812 Paige vs Naomi - Main Event 6/17/14
1813 Wyatts vs Usos & Sheamus - Main Event 6/17/14
1814 Alexander James vs Joe Gacy - CZW TOD XIII
1815 Semi Final - CZW TOD XIII
1816 Semi Final - CZW TOD XIII
1817 The Juicy Product vs Drew Gulak & Sozio - CZW TOD XIII
1818 Ron Mathis vs Devon Moore - CZW TOD XIII
1819 Final - CZW TOD XIII
6/19
1820 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs 3.0 & Gran Akuma - Chikara All The Agents And Superhuman Crew
1821 Kevin Steen vs Eddie Kingston - Chikara While The Dawn Is Breaking
6/20
1822 Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss - NXT 6/19/14
1823 Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan - NXT 6/19/14
1824 The Vaudevillians vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler - NXT 6/19/14
1825 Kalisto vs Tyler Breeze - NXT 6/19/14
1826 Ascension vs Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd - NXT 6/19/14
6/21
1827 Eric Young vs Kenny King - Impact 6/19/14
1828 Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Austin Aries & Samoa Joe - Impact 6/19/14
1829 Wolves vs Bram & Magnus - Impact 6/19/14
1830 Lashley vs Eric Young - Impact 6/19/14
1831 Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 6/19/14
1832 Jack Swagger vs RVD - Superstars 6/19/14
6/22
1833 Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 6/20/14
1834 Dolph Ziggler vs BNB - Smackdown 6/20/14
1835 Titus O'Neil vs Adam Rose - Smackdown 6/20/14
1836 Titus O'Neil vs Adam Rose - Smackdown 6/20/14
1837 Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Smackdown 6/20/14
1838 Jack Swagger vs Big E - Smackdown 6/20/14
1839 Bo Dallas vs Fandango - Smackdown 6/20/14
1840 Sheamus, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Cesaro, ADR, Randy Orton & Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 6/20/14
6/23
1841 Kaitlyn vs AJ - Payback 2013
1842 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Payback 2013
1843 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho - Payback 2013
6/24
1844 Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso - Raw 6/23/14
1845 Eric Rowan vs Jey Uso - Raw 6/23/14
1846 Naomi vs Alicia Fox - Raw 6/23/14
1847 Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 6/23/14
1848 Seth Rollins vs RVD - Raw 6/23/14
1849 BNB vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 6/23/14
1850 Vickie Guerrero vs Stephanie McMahon - Raw 6/23/14
1851 Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 6/23/14
1852 Big E vs Damien Sandow - Raw 6/23/14
1853 Sheamus, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Cesaro, ADR, Randy Orton & Bray Wyatt - Raw 6/23/14
6/25
1854 Dolph Ziggler, RVD & Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger, Seth Rollins & BNB - Main Event 6/24/14
1855 Bo Dallas vs Fandango - Main Event 6/24/14
1856 RybAxel vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods - Main Event 6/24/14
6/26
1857 Corporate Rumble - Raw 1/11/99
1858 Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy & Big John Studd vs Big Machine, Super Machine & Captain Lou Albano - The Big Event
1859 Right To Censor vs Too Cool & Rikishi - Summerslam 2000
1860 Fabulous Freebirds & Jimmy Garvin vs The Von Erichs & Iceman King Parsons - WCCW 6/11/83
1861 Nexus vs John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Chris Jericho & Edge - Raw 8/30/10
1862 Steve Austin & Bobby Eaton vs Sting & Marcus Bagwell - WCW 1/18/92
6/27
1863 The Vaudevillians vs Jobbers - NXT 6/26/14
1864 Xavier Woods vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 6/26/14
1865 Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae - NXT 6/26/14
1866 Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton - NXT 6/26/14
1867 Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam - NXT 6/26/14
1868 Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim vs Beautiful People - Impact 6/26/14
1869 Sanada vs Manik vs Crazy Steve vs Zema Ion - Impact 6/26/14
1870 James Storm vs Mr Anderson - Impact 6/26/14
1871 Magnus & Bram vs Willow & Abyss - Impact 6/26/14
6/28
1872 Bray Wyatt vs Sheamus - Smackdown 6/27/14
1873 BNB vs Dean Ambrose - Smackdown 6/27/14
1874 Paige vs Cameron - Smackdown 6/27/14
1875 Cesaro & ADR vs RVD & Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 6/27/14
1876 Rusev vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 6/27/14
1877 Roman Reigns vs Kane - Smackdown 6/27/14
6/29
1878 Adam Rose vs Heath Slater - Superstars 6/26/14
1879 Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs RybAxel - Superstars 6/26/14
6/30
1880 Usos vs Wyatt Family - MITB 2014
1881 Paige vs Naomi - MITB 2014
1882 Damien Sandow vs Adam Rose - MITB 2014
1883 Contract MITB - MITB 2014
1884 Stardust & Goldust vs RybAxel - MITB 2014
1885 Rusev vs Big E - MITB 2014
1886 Summer Rae vs Layla - MITB 2014
1887 WWEWHC Ladder Match - MITB 2014





Spoiler: July



7/1
1888 Seth Rollins vs RVD - Raw 6/30/14
1889 Wyatts vs Usos & Sheamus - Raw 6/30/14
1890 Nikki Bella vs Cameron & Naomi - Raw 6/30/14
1891 Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 6/30/14
1892 Great Khali vs Damien Sandow - Raw 6/30/14
1893 Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 6/30/14
1894 Stardust & Goldust vs RybAxel - Raw 6/30/14
1895 AJ vs Paige - Raw 6/30/14
1896 Kane & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns & John Cena - Raw 6/30/14
7/2
1897 Wyatts vs Xavier Woods & R-Truth - Main Event 7/1/14
1898 Alicia Fox & Nikki Bella vs Cameron & Naomi - Main Event 7/1/14
1899 Cesaro & RybAxel vs Dolph Ziggler, RVD & Big E - Main Event 7/1/14
7/3
1900 AJ vs Natalya - TLC 2013
7/4
1901 Big E vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 7/3/14
1902 ADR vs R-Truth - Superstars 7/3/14
7/5
1903 Wolves vs BroMans vs Menagerie - Impact 7/3/14
1904 Bobby Roode vs Kenny King - Impact 7/3/14
1905 Bully Ray vs EC3 - Impact 7/3/14
1906 Gail Kim vs Angelina Love - Impact 7/3/14
1907 Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 7/3/14
7/6
1908 Colin Cassady vs Sylvester LeFort - NXT 7/3/14
1909 Bayley & Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks & Charlotte - NXT 7/3/14
1910 CJ Parker vs Steve Cutler - NXT 7/3/14
1911 Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 7/3/14
1912 Sheamus vs ADR - Smackdown 7/4/14
1913 Bo Dallas vs Diego - Smackdown 7/4/14
1914 Eva Marie vs AJ - Smackdown 7/4/14
1915 Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose - Smackdown 7/4/14
7/7
1916 Christian Rose vs Kyle O' Reilly - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1917 Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1918 Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1919 Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1920 ACH vs Shane Hollister - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1921 6 Way Final - St Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1922 El Ligero vs Noam Dar - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1923 Nathan Cruz vs Colossus Kennedy - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1924 Colt Cabana vs Mike Mason - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1925 Zack Sabre Jr vs Marty Scurrll - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1926 Xander Cooper vs Zack Gibson vs Darrell Allen - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1927 Four Way Elimination Match - Progress Wrestling Chapter One
1928 Shield vs John Cena, Sheamus & Ryback - Elimination Chamber 2013
1929 Undertaker vs CM Punk - Wrestlemania 29
1930 Randy Orton vs Big Show - Extreme Rules 2013
1931 Brock Lesnar vs HHH - Extreme Rules 2013
7/8
1932 Wyatts vs Usos - Raw 7/7/14
1933 Rusev vs RVD - Raw 7/7/14
1934 Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton - Raw 7/7/14
1935 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 7/7/14
1936 Damien Sandow vs Sheamus - Raw 7/7/14
1937 Chris Jericho vs Miz - Raw 7/7/14
1938 AJ & Paige vs Naomi & Cameron - Raw 7/7/14
1939 Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 7/7/14
1940 Bo Dallas vs El Torito - Raw 7/7/14
1941 John Cena vs Seth Rollins - Raw 7/7/14
7/9
1942 Sheamus vs ADR - Main Event 7/8/14
1943 Nikki Bella vs Total Divas - Main Event 7/8/14
1944 Nikki Storm vs Bete Noire - Fierce Females
1945 Nikki Storm vs Debbie Sharp - Fierce Females
7/10
1946 Bayley vs Summer Rae - NXT 7/10/14
1947 Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake - NXT 7/10/14
1948 Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins - NXT 7/10/14
1949 Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - NXT 7/10/14
7/11
1950 Wolves vs Magnus & Bram - Impact 7/10/14
1951 Austin Aries vs Sanada - Impact 7/10/14
1952 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne vs Brittany vs Angelina Love - Impact 7/10/14
1953 Battle Royal - Impact 7/10/14
1954 Fandango vs Adam Rose - Smackdown 7/11/14
1955 AJ vs Cameron - Smackdown 7/11/14
1956 Usos vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 7/11/14
1957 Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 7/11/14
1958 Summer Rae vs Layla - Smackdown 7/11/14
1959 Goldust vs Curtis Axel - Smackdown 7/11/14
1960 Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito - Smackdown 7/11/14
1961 Roman Reigns vs Rusev - Smackdown 7/11/14
7/12
1962 Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil - Superstars 7/11/14
1963 Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 7/11/14
7/13
1964 Bad Influence vs Koji Kanemoto and Minoru Tanaka - ONO Global Impact
1965 Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne - ONO Global Impact
1966 Abyss vs Yoshihiro Takayama - ONO Global Impact
1967 Bobby Roode vs Masakatsu Funaki - ONO Global Impact
1968 Keiji Mutoh, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea vs Masayuki Kono, Rene Dupree & Samoa Joe - ONO Global Impact
1969 The Wolves vs Team 246 vs The BroMans - ONO Global Impact
1970 Austin Aries vs Sanada - ONO Global Impact
1971 Magnus vs Kai - ONO Global Impact
1972 Jeff Jarrett & Kronik vs Booker T, Sting & Goldberg - WCW Thunder 10/24/00
7/14
1973 Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie - Beyond Wrestling Tournament For Tomorrow 2
1974 Jewells Malone vs Jessie Kaye - WSU United
1975 Shanna vs Hania - WSU United
1976 Jenny Rose vs Mima Shimoda - WSU United
1977 Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim - WSU United
1978 Neveah vs Brittany Blake - WSU United
1979 Annie Social & Kimber Lee vs Veda Scott & Rick Cataldo - WSU United
1980 Annie Social & Kimber Lee vs Juicy Product - WSU United
1981 LuFisto vs Mickie Knuckles - WSU United
1982 DJ Hyde & Kimber Lee vs David Starr & Brittany Blake - CZW Dojo Wars II
1983 AJ vs Natalya - Smackdown 6/21/13
1984 Kaitlyn vs Aksana - Raw 6/24/13
1985 AJ vs Natalya - Smackdown 6/28/13
1986 AJ vs Kaitlyn - MITB 2013
1987 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Raw 7/29/13
1988 Big E Langston vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 7/29/13
1989 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Smackdown 8/2/13
1990 AJ & Big E Langston vs Kaitlyn & Dolph Ziggler - Summerslam 2013
1991 AJ vs Naomi - Main Event 8/21/13
1992 AJ vs Bayley - NXT 8/22/13
1993 AJ vs Brie Bella - Battleground 2013
1994 AJ vs Brie Bella - HIAC 2013
1995 AJ vs Natalya - Main Event 11/13/13
7/15
1996 Sheamus vs Miz - Raw 7/14/14
1997 Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango - Raw 7/14/14
1998 ADR vs RVD - Raw 7/14/14
1999 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella - Raw 7/14/14
2000 Cesaro vs Big E - Raw 7/14/14
2001 AJ vs Eva Marie - Raw 7/14/14
2002 Bo Dallas vs Great Khali - Raw 7/14/14
2003 Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton, Seth Rollins & Kane - Raw 7/14/14
7/16
2004 Emma vs Cameron - Main Event 7/15/14
2005 RybAxel vs Kofi Kingston & Big E - Main Event 7/15/14
2006 Sheamus vs Miz - Main Event 7/15/14
2007 AJ vs Vickie Guerrero - Raw 11/18/13
2008 Team True Divas vs Team Total Divas - Survivor Series 13
2009 Team True Divas vs Team Total Divas - Raw 11/25/13
2010 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 12/18/13
2011 AJ, Tamina & Aksana vs Natalya & Bellas - Main Event 12/25/13
2012 AJ vs Kaitlyn - Main Event 1/8/14
2013 AJ vs Cameron - Elimination Chamber 14
2014 AJ vs Natalya - Main Event 3/11/14
2015 AJ vs Naomi - Raw 3/24/14
2016 AJ vs Naomi - Raw 3/31/14
2017 Vickie Guerrero Invitational - Wrestlemania XXX
2018 AJ vs Paige - Raw 4/7/14
2019 AJ vs Paige - Raw 6/30/14
7/17
2020 JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee - Beyond Wrestling Tournament For Tomorrow 2
2021 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Vaudevillains - NXT 7/17/14
2022 CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods - NXT 7/17/14
2023 Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks - NXT 7/17/14
2024 Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan - NXT 7/17/14
2025 Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd - NXT 7/17/14
2026 Brian Cage vs Roderick Strong - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2027 Rich Swan vs AR Fox - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2028 Best Friends vs World's Cutest Tag Team - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2029 Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2030 ACH vs Ricochet - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2031 Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander, Johnny Gargano & Trevor Lee - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
2032 Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll
7/18
2033 Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer vs ~EC3 & Rhino - Impact 7/17/14
2034 Gauntlet Match - Impact 7/17/14
2035 Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs Kenny King & MVP - Impact 7/17/14
2036 Brittany vs Madison Rayne - Impact 7/17/14
2037 Jeff Hardy vs Bobby Lashley - Impact 7/17/14
2038 Lucky 13 vs Latin Dragon vs Alex Colon - CZW New Heights
2039 Greg Excellent vs Buxx Belmar - CZW New Heights
2040 Drew Gulak vs Sozio - CZW New Heights
2041 Jonathan Gresham vs Blk Jeez - CZW New Heights
2042 Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous vs OI4K - CZW New Heights
2043 Joe Gacy vs Alexander James - CZW New Heights
2044 Shane Strickland vs Caleb Konley - CZW New Heights
2045 Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey - CZW New Heights
2046 Danny Havoc & Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont & Ron Mathis - CZW New Heights
7/19
2047 Naomi vs Rosa Mendez - Superstars 7/17/14
2048 R-Truth vs Ryback - Superstars 7/17/14
2049 Tajiri vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 5/25/02
2050 Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis - Velocity 5/25/02
2051 Trish Stratus vs Stacey Kiebler - Velocity 5/25/02
2052 Mark Henry vs Godfather - Velocity 6/1/02
2053 Hugh Morrus vs Albert - Velocity 6/1/02
2054 Devon vs Val Venis - Velocity 6/1/02
2055 Test vs Randy Orton - Velocity 6/8/02
2056 Hugh Morrus vs Godfather - Velocity 6/8/02
2057 Chavo Guerrero vs Funaki - Velocity 6/8/02
2058 Ivory vs Linda Miles - Velocity 6/8/02
2059 Billy & Chuck vs Mark Henry & Randy Orton - Velocity 6/15/02
2060 Rikishi vs Albert - Velocity 6/15/02
2061 Jamie Noble vs Funaki - Velocity 6/15/02
2062 Kurt Angle vs Hardcore Holly - Velocity 6/15/02
7/20
2063 Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Miz & Fandango - Smackdown 7/17/14
2064 Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie - Smackdown 7/17/14
2065 Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper - Smackdown 7/17/14
2066 Kofi Kingston vs ADR - Smackdown 7/17/14
2067 AJ & Paige vs Summer Rae & Layla - Smackdown 7/17/14
2068 Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Smackdown 7/17/14
2069 Randy Orton vs Rob Conway - Velocity 6/22/02
2070 Chavo Guerrero vs Albert - Velocity 6/22/02
2071 Tajiri vs Hugh Morrus - Velocity 6/22/02
2072 Devon vs Farooq - Velocity 6/22/02
2073 Tajiri vs Albert - Velocity 6/29/02
2074 Christian vs Hurricane - Velocity 6/29/02
2075 Billy Kidman vs Funaki - Velocity 6/29/02
2076 Jamie Noble vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 6/29/02
2077 Tajiri vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 7/6/02
2078 Hardcore Holly vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 7/6/02
2079 Albert vs Rob Conway - Velocity 7/6/02
2080 Mark Henry vs Christian - Velocity 7/6/02
2081 Jamie Noble vs Hurricane - Velocity 7/6/02
2082 Chavo Guerrero vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 7/13/02
2083 Tajiri vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 7/13/02
2084 Randy Orton vs Albert - Velocity 7/13/02
2085 Test vs Val Venis - Velocity 7/13/02
2086 Shannon Moore vs Hugh Morrus - Velocity 7/20/02
2087 Albert vs Nick Dinsmore - Velocity 7/20/02
2088 Jamie Noble vs Funaki - Velocity 7/20/02
2089 Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane & Shannon Moore - Velocity 7/27/02
2090 Tajiri vs Mike Awesome - Velocity 7/27/02
2091 Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 7/27/02
2092 Rico vs Hardcore Holly - Velocity 7/27/02
7/21
2093 Dee Dee Venturi vs Mighty Molly - WWE Dark Match
2094 Adam Rose vs Fandango - Battleground 2014
2095 Naomi vs Cameron - Battleground 2014
2096 Usos vs Wyatts - Battleground 2014
2097 AJ vs Paige - Battleground 2014
2098 Rusev vs Jack Swagger - Battleground 2014
2099 Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt - Battleground 2014
2100 Battle Royal - Battleground 2014
2101 Roman Reigns vs Kane vs John Cena vs Randy Orton - Battleground 2014
7/22
2102 Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane - Raw 7/21/14
2103 Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendez, Cameron & Eva Marie - Raw 7/21/14
2104 Bo Dallas vs Damien Sandow - Raw 7/21/14
2105 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 7/21/14
2106 AJ & Paige vs Emma & Natalya - Raw 7/21/14
2107 Fandango vs Zack Ryder - Raw 7/21/14
2108 RybAxel vs Kofi Kingston & Big E - Raw 7/21/14
2109 Rusev vs Great Khali - Raw 7/21/14
2110 Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose - Raw 7/21/14
2111 Felony vs Pollyanna Peppers - LCW Roses Rumble
2112 Violet Vendetta & Princess Nadia Sapphire vs Viper & Jenna - LCW Roses Rumble
2113 Rhia O'Reilly vs Addy Star - LCW Roses Rumble
2114 Carmel Jacobs vs Shauna Shay - LCW Roses Rumble
2115 Kay Lee Ray vs Erin Angel vs Nikki Storm - LCW Roses Rumble
2116 Rumble - LCW Roses Rumble
7/23
2117 Seth Rollins vs Fandango - Main Event 7/22/14
2118 Jey Uso vs Ryback - Main Event 7/22/14
2119 Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Kofi Kingston & Big E - Main Event 7/22/14
2120 Rusev vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 7/22/14
2121 Hardcore Holly vs Albert - Velocity 8/3/02
2122 Mike Awesome vs Farooq - Velocity 8/3/02
2123 Billy Kidman vs Funaki - Velocity 8/3/02
2124 Hurricane & Shannon Moore vs Billy & Chuck - Velocity 8/3/02
2125 Tajiri vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 8/10/02
2126 Rico vs Funaki - Velocity 8/10/02
2127 Mike Awesome vs Bull Buchanan - Velocity 8/10/02
2128 Hardcore Holly vs Albert - Velocity 8/10/02
2129 Rico vs Hardcore Holly - Velocity 8/17/02
2130 Albert vs Bull Buchanan - Velocity 8/17/02
2131 Devon vs John Cena - Velocity 8/17/02
2132 Jamie Noble & Tajiri vs Billy Kidman & Funaki - Velocity 8/17/02
2133 Mark Henry vs Mike Awesome - Velocity 8/24/02
2134 Tajiri vs Funaki - Velocity 8/24/02
2135 Chuck vs Hardcore Holly - Velocity 8/24/02
2136 Billy vs Randy Orton - Velocity 8/24/02
2137 Chavo Guerrero vs Hurricane - Velocity 8/31/02
2138 Albert vs Mark Henry - Velocity 8/31/02
2139 Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & Randy Orton - Velocity 8/31/02
2140 Jamie Noble vs Funaki - Velocity 8/31/02
2141 Billy Kidman vs Albert - Velocity 9/7/02
2142 Mike Awesome vs Funaki - Velocity 9/7/02
2143 Chavo Guerrero vs John Cena - Velocity 9/7/02
2144 Devon vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 9/14/02
2145 Billy Kidman vs Randy Orton - Velocity 9/14/02
2146 Albert vs Funaki - Velocity 9/14/02
2147 Jamie Noble & Tajiri vs Hurricane & Crash Holly - Velocity 9/14/02
7/24
2148 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 7/24/14
2149 Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley - NXT 7/24/14
2150 Summer Rae vs Charlotte - NXT 7/24/14
2151 Vaudevillians vs Sin Cara & Kalisto - NXT 7/24/14
2152 Adrian Neville vs Rusev - NXT 7/24/14
2153 Jordynne Grace vs Lufisto - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2154 Heidi Lovelace vs Hudson Envy - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2155 Mistress Burgundy vs Randi West - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2156 Jewells Malone vs ThunderKitty - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2157 Kiki Rose vs LuDark Shaitan - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2158 Semi Final - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2159 Semi Final - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
2160 Final - IWA:MS QOTDM 2014
7/25
2161 Usos vs RybAxel - Smackdown 7/25/14
2162 Dolph Ziggler vs Bo Dallas - Smackdown 7/25/14
2163 Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro - Smackdown 7/25/14
2164 Paige vs Naomi - Smackdown 7/25/14
2165 Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth - Smackdown 7/25/14
2166 Roman Reigns vs ADR - Smackdown 7/25/14
7/26
2167 Bobby Roode vs MVP - Impact 7/24/14
2168 Zema Ion vs Low Ki - Impact 7/24/14
2169 Bram & Magnus vs Gunner & Mr Anderson - Impact 7/24/14
2170 Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell - Impact 7/24/14
2171 Muta vs Robbie E - Impact 7/24/14
2172 Rhino, EC3 & Spud vs Bully Ray, Devon & Tommy Dreamer - Impact 7/24/14
2173 Cole Pistol vs Kikya Nakamura - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2174 Christina Von Eerie vs Kahmora - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2175 Datura vs Nicole Savoy - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2176 Amazona vs Candice LeRae - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2177 Allie Parker & Kitana Vera vs Ruby Rage & Sage Sin Supreme - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2178 Semi-Final - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2179 Semi-Final - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2180 Cheerleader Melissa vs Serena Deeb - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2181 Brittany Wonder vs Hudson Envy - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2182 Tournament Final - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
2183 Female vs Male 12 Person Tag - AWS 4th Annual Women's Tournament
7/27
2184 Adam Rose vs Heath Slater - Superstars 7/24/14
2185 R-Truth vs ADR - Superstars 7/24/14
7/28
2186 Tajiri vs Billy Kidman - Velocity 9/21/02 
2187 Albert vs Funaki - Velocity 9/21/02
2188 Hurricane vs Crash Holly - Velocity 9/21/02
2189 Randy Orton vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 9/21/02
7/29
2190 Cesaro vs John Cena - Raw 7/28/14
2191 Dolph Ziggler & Usos vs Miz & RybAxel - Raw 7/28/14
2192 R-Truth vs Bo Dallas - Raw 7/28/14
2193 Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow - Raw 7/28/14
2194 Roman Reigns vs Kane - Raw 7/28/14
2195 Fandango vs Diego - Raw 7/28/14
2196 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Natalya & Naomi - Raw 7/28/14
2197 Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins - Raw 7/28/14
7/30
2198 RybAxel vs Usos - Main Event 7/29/14
2199 Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder & Tyson Kidd - Main Event 7/29/14
2200 Dean Ambrose vs ADR - Main Event 7/29/14
7/31
2201 John Cena vs Albert - Velocity 9/28/14
2202 Billy Kidman vs Doug Basham - Velocity 9/28/14
2203 Tajiri vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 9/28/14





Spoiler: August



8/1
2204 Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins - NXT 7/31/14
2205 Charlotte vs Becky Lynch - NXT 7/31/14
2206 Ascension vs Steve Cutler & Matt Miles - NXT 7/31/14
2207 The Mechanics vs Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley - NXT 7/31/14
2208 Adam Rose vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 7/31/14
8/2
2209 Wolves vs Hardys - Impact 7/31/14
2210 Zema Ion vs Low Ki vs Manik - Impact 7/31/14
2211 Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazy Steve - Impact 7/31/14
2212 Samoa JOe vs Tigre Uno vs Homicide - Impact 7/31/14
2213 Austin Aries vs Lashley - Impact 7/31/14
8/3
2214 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 8/1/14
2215 Bo Dallas vs R-Truth - Smackdown 8/1/14
2216 AJ vs Rosa Mendez - Smackdown 8/1/14
2217 Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins & Kane - Smackdown 8/1/14
2218 Fandango vs Diego - Smackdown 8/1/14
2219 ADR vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 8/1/14
2220 Chris Jericho vs Eric Rowan - Smackdown 8/1/14
8/4
2221 ADR vs Justin Gabriel - Superstars 7/31/14
2222 Sin Cara & Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Superstars 7/31/14
8/5
2223 Roman Reigns vs Kane - Raw 8/4/14
2224 Damien Sandow vs Mark Henry - Raw 8/4/14
2225 Dean Ambrose vs ADR - Raw 8/4/14
2226 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 8/4/14
2227 RybAxel vs Stardust & Goldust - Raw 8/4/14
2228 Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper - Raw 8/4/14
2229 Fandango vs Diego - Raw 8/4/14
2230 Bo Dallas vs R-Truth - Raw 8/4/14
2231 Seth Rollins vs Heath Slater - Raw 8/4/14
2232 Serena Deeb vs Jessicka Havoc - Dangerous Divas
2233 Serena Deeb vs Ms Rachel - Dangerous Divas
2234 Serena Deeb vs Neveah - Dangerous Divas
2235 Serena Deeb vs Sojo Bolt - Dangerous Divas
8/6
2236 Stardust & Goldust vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Main Event 8/5/14
2237 AJ vs Summer Rae - Main Event 8/5/14
2238 Jack Swagger vs ADR - Main Event 8/5/14
2239 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Foreign Affairs - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2240 Carlito Colon, Dan Lawrence & Judd the Janitor vs Seduce & Destroy - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2241 Michael Elgin vs Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2242 Brett Gakiya vs Chris Castro vs Ethan Page vs Marshe Rockett vs Matt Knicks vs Shane Hollister vs Tyler Priegel - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2243 AR Fox vs Danny Cannon vs Rich Swann - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2244 Chris Hero vs Matt Cage - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2245 AC/DC vs Helter Skelter - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
2246 Christian Rosevs Johnny Gargano - Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
8/7
2247 Low Ki vs Chris Sabin - ONO Xtravaganza
2248 Zema Ion vs Rashad Cameron - ONO Xtravaganza
2249 Rubix vs Kenny King - ONO Xtravaganza
2250 Ace Vedder vs Manik - ONO Xtravaganza
2251 Sonjay Dutt vs Spud - ONO Xtravaganza
2252 Petey Williams vs Tigre Uno - ONO Xtravaganza
2253 Bad Influence vs Wolves - ONO Xtravaganza
2254 Austin Aries vs Sanada - ONO Xtravaganza
2255 Ultimate X - ONO Xtravaganza
8/8
2256 Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady - NXT 8/7/14
2257 CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods - NXT 8/7/14
2258 Bayley vs Eva Marie - NXT 8/7/14
2259 Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Sami Zayn & Adam Rose - NXT 8/7/14
8/9
2260 Cameron vs Emma - Superstars 8/7/14
2261 Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus - Superstars 8/7/14
2262 Abyss vs Bram - Impact 8/7/14
2263 Mr Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw vs BroMans & Zema Ion - Impact 8/7/14
2264 Team Bully vs Team EC3 - Impact 8/7/14
2265 Low Ki vs Samoa Joe vs Sanada - Impact 8/7/14
8/10
2266 RybAxel vs Mark Henry & Big Show - Smackdown 8/8/14
2267 Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 8/8/14
2268 Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 8/8/14
2269 Paige vs Natalya - Smackdown 8/8/14
2270 Rusev vs Big E - Smackdown 8/8/14
2271 Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 8/8/14
8/11
2272 The Preacher & Kimber Lee vs Joe Gacy & Brittany Blake - CZW Dojo Wars IV
2273 Alex Castle & Markus Crane vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan - Dreamwave Immortality
2274 Mallaki Matthews vs Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave Immortality
2275 AC/DC vs Best Friends - Dreamwave Immortality
2276 Frank Wyatt & Shane Hollister vs Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave Immortality
2277 AR Fox vs Danny Cannon vs Lince Dorado vs Rich Swann - Dreamwave Immortality
2278 Arya Daivari vs Vic Capri - Dreamwave Immortality
2279 Team Lucha vs Zero Gravity - Dreamwave Immortality
2280 Bucky Collins vs Christian Rose - Dreamwave Immortality
2281 Brodie Lee vs Player Dos - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2282 Michael Elgin vs Cloudy - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2283 Player Uno vs Ethan Page - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2284 Sonjay Dutt vs Ethan Page - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2285 Zema Ion vs Johnny Wave - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2286 Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2287 Brodie Lee vs Alessandro Del Bruno - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2288 Brodie Lee vs Alessandro Del Bruno - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2289 Super Smash Bros vs Checkmate - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2290 Brodie Lee vs Michael Elgin - Alpha-1 Wrestling
2291 Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander - Alpha-1 Wrestling
8/12
2292 Roman Reigns vs RybAxel - Raw 8/11/14
2293 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Raw 8/11/14
2294 AJ vs Eva Marie - Raw 8/11/14
2295 Dolph Ziggler vs Heath Slater - Raw 8/11/14
2296 Randy Orton vs Sheamus - Raw 8/11/14
8/13
2297 Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston - Main Event 8/12/14
2298 Usos vs RybAxel vs Sheamus & RVD - Main Event 8/12/14
2299 Matt Cross vs Matthew Justice - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2300 Jimmy Jacobs vs Facade vs Louis Lyndon vs Gory - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2301 Paul London vs Johnny Gargano - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2302 Krimson vs Rhino - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2303 Krimson vs Johnny Gargano - Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6
2304 Chris Sabin vs Kevin Steen - AIW Absolution IX
2305 The Forgotten vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Absolution IX
2306 Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano - AIW Absolution IX
2307 ACH vs Brent Banks vs Cheech Hernandez vs Colin Delaney vs Flip Kendrick vs Seleziya Sparx - AIW Absolution IX
2308 Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott - AIW Absolution IX
2309 Bobby Beverly vs Tyson Dux - AIW Absolution IX
2310 Eddie Kingston vs Rickey Shane Page - AIW Absolution IX
2311 Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross - AIW Absolution IX
2312 Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst - AIW Absolution IX
2313 Billy Kidman vs Crash - Velocity 10/5/02
2314 Shannon Moore vs Doug Basham - Velocity 10/5/02
2315 John Cena vs Devon - Velocity 10/5/02
2316 Crash vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 10/12/02
2317 Alberto vs Funaki - Velocity 10/12/02
2318 Ron Simmons vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 10/12/02
2319 Tajiri vs Funaki - Velocity 10/19/02
2320 Albert vs Bobby Rood - Velocity 10/19/02
2321 Shannon Moore vs Crash - Velocity 10/19/02
2322 Crash vs Funaki - Velocity 10/26/02
2323 Albert vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 10/26/02
2324 Ron Simmons & Devon vs Jobbers - Velocity 10/26/02
2325 Torrie Wilson vs Nidia - Velocity 10/26/02
8/14
2326 Vaudevillians vs Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey - NXT 8/14/14
2327 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 8/14/14
2328 Sin Cara & Kallisto vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy - NXT 8/14/14
2329 Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville - NXT 8/14/14
2330 Devon vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 11/2/02
2331 Chavo Guerrero vs Tyson Dux - Velocity 11/2/02
2332 Albert vs Jobber - Velocity 11/2/02
2333 Jamie Noble & Crash vs Billy Kidman & Funaki - Velocity 11/2/02
2334 Tajiri vs Crash - Velocity 11/9/02
2335 Albert vs Jason Porcaro - Velocity 11/9/02
2336 Devon & Ron Simmons vs Funaki & Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 11/9/02
2337 Crash vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 11/16/02
2338 Albert vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 11/16/02
2339 Devon vs Funaki - Velocity 11/16/02
2340 Brock Lesnar vs Big Show - Survivor Series 02
2341 Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman - Survivor Series 02
2342 Crash vs Albert - Velocity 11/23/02
2343 Chuck Palumbo vs Jobber - Velocity 11/23/02
2344 Bill DeMott vs Danny Doring - Velocity 11/23/02
2345 Funaki vs Matt Hardy - Velocity 11/23/02
2346 Rikishi vs Jobber - Velocity 11/30/02
2347 Albert & Bill DeMott vs Jobbers - Velocity 11/30/02
2348 John Cena vs Danny Denuci - Velocity 11/30/02
2349 Crash vs Funaki - Velocity 11/30/02
8/15
2350 Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro - Smackdown 8/15/14
2351 Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 8/15/14
2352 Mark Henry vs Luke Harper - Smackdown 8/15/14
2353 Big Show & Mark Henry vs Wyatts - Smackdown 8/15/14
2354 AJ vs Eva Marie - Smackdown 8/15/14
2355 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Smackdown 8/15/14
2356 Roman Reigns vs Miz - Smackdown 8/15/14
8/16
2357 X Division Scramble - Impact 8/14/14
2358 Mr Anderson vs Gunner - Impact 8/14/14
2359 Gail Kim vs Taryn Tarrell vs Velvey Sky vs Angelina Love - Impact 8/14/14
2360 Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs Kenny King, MVP & Lashley - Impact 8/14/14
2361 Team 3D vs Hardys - Impact 8/14/14
2362 Crash vs Shannon Moore - Velocity 12/7/02
2363 John Cena vs Paul London - Velocity 12/7/02
2364 Rikishi vs Mike Fox - Velocity 12/7/02
2365 Matt Hardy vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 12/7/02
2366 Matt Hardy vs Shawn Evans - Velocity 12/14/02
2367 Chuck Palumbo vs Johnny Slaughter - Velocity 12/14/02
2368 Funaki vs CG Afi - Velocity 12/14/02
2369 Billy Kidman vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 12/14/02
2370 Shannon Moore vs Chavo Guerrero - Velocity 12/21/02
2371 Rikishi vs Andy Anderson - Velocity 12/21/02
2372 Bill Demott vs Michael Shane - Velocity 12/21/02
2373 Jamie Noble vs Funaki - Velocity 12/21/02
2374 Matt Hardy vs Jobber - Velocity 12/28/02
2375 Funaki vs Albert - Velocity 12/28/02
2376 Jamie Noble & Nunzio vs Jobbers - Velocity 12/28/02
2377 John Cena vs Chuck Palumbo - Velocity 12/28/02
8/17
2378 Emma vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 8/14/14
2379 Fandango vs Adam Rose - Superstars 8/14/14
8/18
2380 Cesaro vs RVD - Summerslam 2014
2381 Brock Lensar vs John Cena - Summerslam 2014
2382 Miz vs Dolph Ziggler - Summerslam 2014
2383 AJ vs Paige - Summerslam 2014
2384 Rusev vs Jack Swagger - Summerslam 2014
2385 Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins - Summerslam 2014
2386 Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho - Summerslam 2014
2387 Brie Bella vs Stephanie McMahon - Summerslam 2014
2388 Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns - Summerslam 2014
8/19
2389 Wyatts vs Mark Henry & Big Show - Raw 8/18/14
2390 Natalya vs Paige - Raw 8/18/14
2391 Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 8/18/14
2392 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Raw 8/18/14
2393 Roman Reigns, Sheamus & RVD vs Randy Orton & RybAxel - Raw 8/18/14
2394 Usos vs GoldStar - Raw 8/18/14
2395 Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins - Raw 8/18/14
8/20
2396 Sheamus vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 8/19/14
2397 Emma vs Nikki Bella - Main Event 8/19/14
2398 Los Matadores vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Main Event 8/19/14
2399 Eric Rowan vs Big Show - Main Event 8/19/14
8/21
2400 Abyss vs Bram - Hardcore Justice 2014
2401 Samoa Joe vs Low Ki - Hardcore Justice 2014
2402 Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw - Hardcore Justice 2014
2403 Gail Kim vs Angelina Love - Hardcore Justice 2014
2404 Eric Young vs Bobby Roode vs James Storm vs Austin Aries vs Magnus vs Gunner - Hardcore Justice 2014
8/22
2405 El Torito & Hornswoggle vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Superstars 8/21/14
2406 Emma vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 8/21/14
8/23
2407 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Vaudevillians - NXT 8/21/14
2408 Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 8/21/14
2409 Charlotte vs Becky Lynch - NXT 8/21/14
2410 Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler - NXT 8/21/14
2411 Sami Zayn & Adam Rose vs Sin Cara & Kallisto - NXT 8/21/14
8/24
2412 Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger - Smackdown 8/22/14
2413 Rusev vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 8/22/14
2414 RVD vs Randy Orton - Smackdown 8/22/14
2415 Paige vs Natalya - Smackdown 8/22/14
2416 GoldStar vs Wyatts - Smackdown 8/22/14
2417 Roman Reigns vs Miz - Smackdown 8/22/14
2418 Candice & Joey vs Young Bucks - PWG Eleven
2419 Rocky Romero vs Tomasso Ciampa - PWG Eleven
8/25
2420 ACH vs Cedric Alexander - PWG Eleven
2421 Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen - PWG Eleven
2422 Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick - PWG Eleven
2423 Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong - PWG Eleven
8/26
2424 Rusev vs Jack Swagger - Raw 8/25/14
2425 Cesaro vs RVD - Raw 8/25/14
2426 Paige vs Natalya - Raw 8/25/14
2427 Usos vs GoldStar - Raw 8/25/14
2428 Damien Sandow vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 8/25/14
2429 Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane - Raw 8/25/14
2430 Los Matadores vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Raw 8/25/14
2431 Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 8/25/14
2432 John Cena vs Bray Wyatt - Raw 8/25/14
2433 John Cena, Mark Henry & Big Show vs Wyatts - Raw 8/25/14
2434 Mickie, Trish & Ashley vs Candice, Torrie & Victoria - Raw 10/17/05
2435 Mickie vs Victoria - Raw 10/24/05
2436 Lingerie Battle Royal - Taboo Tuesday 05
2437 Mickie & Trish vs Victoria & Candice - Raw 11/7/05
2438 Interpromotional Battle Royal - Raw 11/14/05
2439 Mickie vs Candice - Raw 11/21/05
2440 Trish vs Melina - Survivor Series 05
2441 Mickie, Trish & Ashley vs Candice, Torrie & Victoria - Raw 11/28/05
2442 Mickie vs Victoria - Raw 12/05/05
2443 Mickie vs Victoria - Raw 12/12/05
8/27
2444 Seth Rollins vs RVD - Main Event 8/26/14
2445 Adam Rose vs Curtis Axel - Main Event 8/26/14
2446 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Main Event 8/26/14
2447 BJ Whitmer & Michael Elgin vs Devin & Mason Cutter - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2448 Christian Skyfire vs Josh Crane - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2449 Jacob Boyer vs Mitch Page - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2450 Devon Moore vs Ron Mathis - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2451 Bull Bronson vs John Wayne Murdoch - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2452 Corporal Robinson vs FreakShow - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2453 Jesse Amato vs Matt Tremont - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2454 Semi-Final - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2455 Semi-Final - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
2456 Final - IWA:MS KOTDM 2014
8/28
2457 Lashley vs Tommy Dreamer - Impact 8/27/14
2458 Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell - Impact 8/27/14
2459 Low Ki, Crazy Steve & Tigre Uno vs Zema Ion, Manik & Homicide - Impact 8/27/14
2460 Rhyno vs EC3 - Impact 8/27/14
2461 Austin Aries vs Sanada - Impact 8/27/14
2462 Wolves vs Hardys vs Team 3D - Impact 8/27/14
2463 Seleziya Sparx vs Veda Scott - Smash CANUSA Classic
2464 Jewells Malone vs She Nay Nay vs Angie Skye - Smash CANUSA Classic
2465 Vanessa Kraven vs La Felina Azul - Smash CANUSA Classic
2466 Xandra Bale vs Kimber Lee - Smash CANUSA Classic
2467 She Nay Nay vs Candice LeRae - Smash CANUSA Classic
2468 LuFisto vs Christina Von Eerie - Smash CANUSA Classic
8/29
2469 Ascension vs Jobbers - NXT 8/28/14
2470 Bailey vs Sasha Banks - NXT 8/28/14
2471 Angelo Dawkins vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 8/28/14
2472 Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville - NXT 8/28/14
8/30
2473 Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt - Smackdown 8/29/14
2474 RVD vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 8/29/14
2475 Jack Swagger vs Rusev - Smackdown 8/29/14
2476 Stardust vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 8/29/14
2477 Sheamus vs Damien Sandow - Smackdown 8/29/14
2478 Roman Reigns, Big Show & Mark Henry vs Wyatts - Smackdown 8/29/14
8/31
2479 Adam Rose vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 8/28/14
2480 R-Truth vs Fandango - Superstars 8/28/14





Spoiler: September



9/1
2481 Reby Sky vs D'arcy Dixon - OMEGA Chaos In Cameron
2482 Shane Helms & The Bravado Brothers vs CW Anderson, Caleb Konley & Micky Gambino - OMEGA Chaos In Cameron
2483 The Hardy Boyz vs The Briscoe Brothers - OMEGA Chaos In Cameron
9/2
2484 Cesaro & Miz vs Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus - Raw 9/1/14
2485 Summer Rae, Layla & Naomi vs Cameron, Rosa Mendez & Eva Marie - Raw 9/1/14
2486 Wyatts vs Big Show & Mark Henry - Raw 9/1/14
2487 Jack Swagger vs Curtis Axel - Raw 9/1/14
2488 Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 9/1/14
2489 Rusev vs Zack Ryder - Raw 9/1/14
2490 GoldStar vs Usos - Raw 9/1/14
2491 Roman Reigns, Chris Jericho & John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Kane & Randy Orton - Raw 9/1/14
9/3
2492 Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow - Main Event 9/2/14
2493 Natalya & Rosa Mendez vs Layla & Summer Rae - Main Event 9/2/14
2494 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Main Event 9/2/14
9/4
2495 Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell - Impact 3/9/14
2496 Gunner & Samuel Shaw vs Bram & Magnus - Impact 3/9/14
2497 Bobby Roode vs Eric Young - Impact 3/9/14
2498 Low Ki vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs Manik vs Zema Ion vs Crazy Steve - Impact 3/9/14
2499 Rhino vs Spud - Impact 3/9/14
2500 Samoa Joe vs Lashley - Impact 3/9/14
2501 Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte - NXT 9/4/14
2502 Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger - NXT 9/4/14
2503 Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose - NXT 9/4/14
2504 Sami Zayn vs Marcus Louis - NXT 9/4/14
2505 Adrian Neville vs CJ Parker - NXT 9/4/14
2506 Vaudevillians vs Kallisto & Sin Cara - NXT 9/4/14
2507 Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon - CZW Heat
2508 Papadon vs Greg Excellent - CZW Heat
2509 Milk Chocolate vs Devon Moore - CZW Heat
2510 Shane Strickland vs Lucky 13 - CZW Heat
2511 Drew Gulak vs DJ Hyde - CZW Heat
2512 Alexander James vs Chuck Mambo - CZW Heat
2513 Dave Crist vs John Silver vs JT Dunn - CZW Heat
2514 Pepper Parks vs Joe Gacy - CZW Heat
2515 Biff Busick vs Jake Crist - CZW Heat
2516 Shawn Spears vs TJ Wilson - FCW 10/5/08
2517 Jay Bradley, Sin Bodhi & Alicia Fox vs Colt Cabana, Ricky Ortiz & Brie Bella - FCW 10/5/08
2518 Nic Nemeth vs Greg Jackson - FCW 10/5/08
2519 Heath Miller vs Jake Hager - FCW 10/5/08
2520 Sheamus vs Ricky Ortiz - FCW 10/12/08
2521 Evan Bourne vs Afa - FCW 10/12/08
2522 Brad Allen, Tyrone Jones & Jack Gabriel vs Johnny Curtis, Gabe Tuft & Kevin Kiley - FCW 10/12/08
2523 Eric Perez & Eddie Colon vs Drew McIntyre & Stu Sanders - FCW 10/12/08
2524 Dolph Ziggler vs TJ Wilson - FCW 10/19/08
9/5
2525 Alicia Fox vs Emma - Superstars 9/4/14
2526 Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel - Superstars 9/4/14
2527 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 9/5/14
2528 Heath Slater vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 9/5/14
2529 Brie Bella vs Paige - Smackdown 9/5/14
2530 Bo Dallas vs Zack Ryder - Smackdown 9/5/14
2531 Roman Reigns, John Cena, Chris Jericho, Mark Henry & Big Show vs Wyatts, Kane & Seth Rollins - Smackdown 9/5/14
2532 Santana Garrett vs Rhia O'Reilly - Shimmer 57
2533 Xandra Bale vs Melanie Cruise - Shimmer 57
2534 Christina Von Eerie, Veda Scott & Shazza McKenzie vs Saraya Knight, Taylor Made & Allysin Kay - Shimmer 57
2535 Thunderkitty vs Sassy Stephie - Shimmer 57
2536 Mia Yim vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 57
2537 Athena vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 57
2538 Jessie McKay vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 57
2539 Kana vs Kalamity - Shimmer 57
2540 Allison Danger & Leva Bates vs Cheerleader Melissa & Ayako Hamada - Shimmer 57
2541 Courtney Rush vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 57
2542 Canadian Ninjas vs 3G - Shimmer 57
9/6
2543 Thunderkitty vs Portia Perez - Shimmer 58
2544 Santana Garrett vs Sassy Stephie - Shimmer 58
2545 Jessicka Havok vs Mary Lee Rose - Shimmer 58
2546 Su Yung vs Nikki Storm - Shimmer 58
2547 Veda Scott vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 58
2548 Mia Yim vs Hikaru Shida - Shimmer 58
2549 MsChif & Christina Von Eerie vs Cherry Bomb & Kimber Lee - Shimmer 58
2550 Cheerleader Melissa vs Leva Bates - Shimmer 58
2551 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Saraya Knight - Shimmer 58
2552 Madison Eagles vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer 58
2553 3G vs Kana & LuFisto - Shimmer 58
9/7
2554 Thunderkitty vs Miss Natural - Shimmer 59
2555 Christina Von Eerie vs Melanie Cruise vs Saraya Knight vs Su Yung - Shimmer 59
2556 Veda Scott vs Nikki Storm - Shimmer 59
2557 Santana Garrett & Savannah Summers vs Sassy Stephie & Nevaeh - Shimmer 59
2558 MsChif vs Portia Perez - Shimmer 59
2559 Kana vs Kimber Lee - Shimmer 59
2560 Leva Bates vs Jessicka Havok - Shimmer 59
2561 Mia Yim vs Madison Eagles - Shimmer 59
2562 Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Taylor Made & Allysin Kay - Shimmer 59
2563 Hikaru Shida vs Nicole Matthews - Shimmer 59
2564 LuFisto vs Mercedes Martinez - Shimmer 59
2565 Cheerleader Melissa vs Hiroyo Matsumoto - Shimmer 59
2566 Christian Able vs Mat Fitchett - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
2567 MsChif vs Markus Crane - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
2568 Zero Gravity vs Lamar Titan & Tweek Phoenix vs Darin Corbin & Louis Lyndon vs Jordan McEntyre - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
2569 Jimmy Jacobs vs Dan Lawrence - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
2570 Michael Elgin & Davey Richards vs Shane Hollister & Silas Young - AAW Chaos Theory 2013
9/8
2571 Irish Airborne vs Zero Gravity - AAW Durty Deeds
2572 Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards - AAW Durty Deeds
2573 MsChif vs Markus Crane - AAW Durty Deeds
2574 Samuray Del Sol vs Kyle O'Reilly - AAW Durty Deeds
2575 Jimmy Jacobs vs Mason Beck vs Shane Hollister vs Arik Cannon - AAW Durty Deeds
2576 Silas Young vs Michael Elgin - AAW Durty Deeds
9/9
2577 Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt - Raw 9/8/14
2578 AJ & Paige vs Natyalya & Rosa - Raw 9/8/14
2579 Sheamus vs Rollins - Raw 9/8/14
2580 Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze - Raw 9/8/14
2581 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Raw 9/8/14
2582 Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 9/8/14
2583 Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton - Raw 9/8/14
2584 Heidi Lovelace vs Steffanie Newell - NWA SAW 11/17/13
9/10
2585 Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 9/9/14
2586 Cesaro vs Zack Ryder - Main Event 9/9/14
2587 Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 9/9/14
2588 Ascension vs Los Matadores - Main Event 9/9/14
2589 Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Path Of Redemption
2590 MsChif vs Mason Beck - AAW Path Of Redemption
2591 Heritage Title Tournament Finals - AAW Path Of Redemption
2592 Silas Young & Irish Airborne vs Jerry Lynn, Arik Cannon & Rhino - AAW Path Of Redemption
9/11
2593 Chris Melendez vs Zema Ion - Impact 9/10/14
2594 Samoa Joe, Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs Lashley, Kenny King & MVP - Impact 9/10/14
2595 Menagerie vs BroMans & Velvet Sky - Impact 9/10/14
2596 Rhino vs EC3 - Impact 9/10/14
2597 James Storm & Sanada vs Austin Aries & Tajiri - Impact 9/10/14
2598 Wolves vs Hardys vs Team 3D - Impact 9/10/14
2599 Delilah Doom vs. Jessica James - Inspire Pro Wrestling In Their Blood
2600 Athena vs Veda Scott - Inspire Pro Wrestling In Their Blood
2601 Barbi Hayden vs Portia Perez - Inspire Pro Wrestling In Their Blood
2602 Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera - AAW Day of Defiance
2603 Jake Crist vs Jimmy Jacobs - AAW Day of Defiance
2604 Davey Richards vs Mixed Martial Archie - AAW Day of Defiance
2605 Davey Richards & Kyle O' Reilly vs Michael Elgin & ACH - AAW Day of Defiance
2606 Eddie Kingston vs Jordan McIntyre - AAW Day of Defiance
2607 Silas Young vs Samuray Del Sol - AAW Day of Defiance
2608 Sami Callihan vs Shane Hollister - AAW Day of Defiance
9/12
2609 Ascension vs Lucha Dragons - NXT Take Over II
2610 CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin - NXT Take Over II
2611 Enzo Amore vs Sylvester LeFort - NXT Take Over II
2612 Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley - NXT Take Over II
2613 Bailey vs Charlotte - NXT Take Over II
2614 Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze - NXT Take Over II
2615 GoldStar & Wyatts vs Usos, Big Show & Mark Henry - Smackdown 9/12/14
2616 Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel - Smackdown 9/12/14
2617 Paige vs Summer Rae - Smackdown 9/12/14
2618 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Smackdown 9/12/14
2619 Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Randy Orton - Smackdown 9/12/14
2620 James Storm vs Eddie Edwards - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2621 Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2622 BroMans vs Mr Anderson & Sanada - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2623 Bobby Roode vs Eric Young - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2624 Kurt Angle vs Magnus - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2625 ODB vs Angelina Love - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2626 EC3 vs Davey Richards - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2627 Sam Shaw & Kenny King vs Bully Ray & Gunner - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2628 10 Person Tag - One Night Only World Cup 2014
2629 Lou Thesz vs Ruffy Silverstein - 3/17/50
2630 Angel Dust vs Bobby Beverly - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2631 Colin Delaney vs Hania the Howling Huntress - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2632 Davey Vega vs Jasmin - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2633 Jenny Rose vs Tyson Dux - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2634 Alexia Nicole vs Rickey Shane Page - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2635 Eddie Kingston vs Seleziya Sparx - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2636 BJ Whitmer vs Heidi Lovelace - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2637 Athena vs Louis Lyndon - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
2638 Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott - AIW Battle Of The Sexes
9/14
2639 Summer Rae vs Naomi - Superstars 9/12/14
2640 Justin Gabriel vs Sin Cara - Superstars 9/12/14
9/15
2641 Finlay vs Psychosis - Velocity 9/4/06
9/16
2642 Chris Jericho vs Kane - Raw 9/15/14
2643 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Raw 9/15/14
2644 AJ & Brie Bella vs Paige & Nikki Bella - Raw 9/15/14
2645 Bray Wyatt vs Big Show - Raw 9/15/14
2646 Cesaro & GoldStar vs Sheamus & Usos - Raw 9/15/14
2647 Naomi vs Cameron - Raw 9/15/14
2648 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Raw 9/15/14
2649 Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins - Raw 9/15/14
9/17
2650 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Main Event 9/16/14
2651 Cameron vs Brie Bella - Main Event 9/16/14
2652 Big E vs Seth Rollins - Main Event 9/16/14
9/18
2653 Knockouts Battle Royal - Impact 9/17/14
2654 Chris Melendez vs Kenny King - Impact 9/17/14
2655 Samoa Joe vs Homicide - Impact 9/17/14
2656 Wolves vs Hardys vs Team 3D - Impact 9/17/14
2657 Gunner vs Bram - Impact 9/17/14
2658 Bobby Roode vs Lashley - Impact 9/17/14
9/19
2659 Charlotte vs Emma - NXT 9/18/14
2660 Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 9/18/14
2661 CJ Parker vs Baron Corbin - NXT 9/18/14
2662 Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil - NXT 9/18/14
9/20
2663 Wyatts vs Los Matadores - Superstars 9/18/14
2664 Justin Gabriel vs Sin Cara - Superstars 9/18/14
9/21
2665 Stardust vs Jimmy Uso - Smackdown 9/19/14
2666 Cesaro & Miz vs Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 9/19/14
2667 Adam Rose vs Heath Slater - Smackdown 9/19/14
2668 Big Show & Los Matadores vs Wyatts - Smackdown 9/19/14
2669 Paige vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 9/19/14
2670 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Smackdown 9/19/14
2671 Roman Reigns vs Rusev - Smackdown 9/19/14
2672 Athena vs Heidi Lovelace - AIW All In
2673 Alexia Nicole vs Seleziya Sparx - AIW All In
2674 Arik Cannon vs Heidi Lovelace - AIW Failure By Design
2675 Brian Myers vs Josh Prohibition - AIW Failure By Design
2676 Obariyon vs Veda Scott - AIW Failure By Design
2677 The Forgotten vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Failure By Design
2678 Christopher Daniels vs Louis Lyndon - AIW Failure By Design
2679 Eddie Kingston vs Ethan Page - AIW Failure By Design
9/22
2680 Usos vs GoldStar - Night Of Champions 2014
2681 Cesaro vs Sheamus - Night Of Champions 2014
2682 Miz vs Dolph Ziggler - Night Of Champions 2014
2683 Mark Henry vs Rusev - Night Of Champions 2014
2684 Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton - Night Of Champions 2014
2685 AJ vs Paige vs Nikki Bella - Night Of Champions 2014
2686 Brock Lesnar vs John Cena - Night Of Champions 2014
9/23
2687 Miz vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 9/22/14
2688 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Raw 9/22/14
2689 Summer Rae vs Natalya - Raw 9/22/14
2690 Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Raw 9/22/14
2691 Cesaro vs GoldStar vs Sheamus & Usos - Raw 9/22/14
2692 Mark Henry vs Rusev - Raw 9/22/14
2693 Adam Rose & Bunny vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Raw 9/22/14
2694 AJ vs Nikki Bella - Raw 9/22/14
2695 John Cena vs Randy Orton - Raw 9/22/14
9/24
2696 Los Matadores vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Main Event 9/23/14
2697 Paige vs Naomi - Main Event 9/23/14
2698 Kofi Kingston vs Bo Dallas - Main Event 9/23/14
9/25
2699 Nikki Storm vs Kay Lee Ray - Fierce Females
9/26
2700 Low Ki vs MVP - Impact 9/24/14
2701 Robbie E vs Tajiri - Impact 9/24/14
2702 Austin Aries vs Knux - Impact 9/24/14
2703 Mr Anderson vs Magnus - Impact 9/24/14
2704 Abyss vs Sam Shaw - Impact 9/24/14
2705 Austin Aries vs Abyss vs Tajiri vs MVP vs Mr Anderson - Impact 9/24/14
9/27
2706 Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 9/25/14
2707 Tyler Breeze vs Justin Gabriel - NXT 9/25/14
2708 Bayley vs Alexa Bliss - NXT 9/25/14
2709 Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis - NXT 9/25/14
2710 Lucha Dragons vs Ascension - NXT 9/25/14
2711 Qefka The Quiet vs Jack Jehova - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2712 Papadon vs Joe Gacy - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2713 Pepper Parks vs Blk Jeez - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2714 Mike Bailey & Buxx Belmar vs Team Tremendous - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2715 Alexander James vs Preacher James - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2716 Kimber Lee vs DJ Hyde - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2717 The Front vs Drew Gulak, Nate Webb, Adam Flash & Ruckus - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2718 Homicide vs Joker - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2719 Matt Tremont vs Lucky tHURTeen - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
2720 Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Beaver Boys - CZW Down With The Sickness 9
9/28
2721 Naomi vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 9/25/14
2722 Justin Gabriiel vs Kofi Kingston - Superstars 9/25/14
9/29
2723 Dean Ambrose vs Miz - Smackdown 9/26/14
2724 Battle Royal - Smackdown 9/26/14
2725 GoldStar vs Usos - Smackdown 9/26/14
2726 Summer Rae & Layla vs Natalya & Rosa - Smackdown 9/26/14
2727 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 9/26/14
2728 Big Show vs Rusev - Smackdown 9/26/14
9/30
2729 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler vs Miz - Raw 9/29/14
2730 Layla vs Rosa - Raw 9/29/14
2731 Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas - Raw 9/29/14
2732 Brie Bella vs Cameron & Eva Marie - Raw 9/29/14
2733 Los Matadores vs Slater Gator - Raw 9/29/14
2734 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Raw 9/29/14
2735 Sheamus vs Damien Sandow - Raw 9/29/14
2736 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane - Raw 9/29/14





Spoiler: October



10/1
2737 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 9/30/14
2738 Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston - Main Event 9/30/14
2739 Brie Bella vs Summer Rae & Layla - Main Event 9/30/14
2740 Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas - Main Event 9/30/14
10/2
2741 Bailey vs Charlotte - NXT 10/2/14
2742 Baron Corbin vs Jobber - NXT 10/2/14
2743 Vaudevillians vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan - NXT 10/2/14
2744 Tyson Kidd vs Adrian Neville - NXT 10/2/14
10/3
2745 Sin Cara vs Kofi Kingston - Superstars 2/10/14
2746 Jimmy Uso vs Stardust - Superstars 2/10/14
10/4
2747 Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe - Impact 10/1/14
2748 EC3 vs Eric Young - Impact 10/1/14
2749 Manik vs Shark Boy - Impact 10/1/14
2750 Mr Anderson vs MVP - Impact 10/1/14
2751 Gail Kim vs Havok - Impact 10/1/14
2752 Christina Von Eerie vs Kahmora - Quintessential Pro
2753 Ivelisse vs Heidi Lovelace - Quintessential Pro
2754 Candice LaRae vs Laura James - Quintessential Pro
2755 Veda Scott vs Hudson Envy - Quintessential Pro
2756 Candice LeRae vs Heidi Lovelace - Quintessential Pro
2757 Christina Von Eerie vs Joey Ryan - Quintessential Pro
2758 Christina Von Eerie vs Heidi Lovelace - Quintessential Pro
10/5
2759 Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Smackdown 10/3/14
2760 Paige vs Naomi - Smackdown 10/3/14
2761 Usos vs Slater Gator - Smackdown 10/3/14
2762 Cesaro vs R-Truth - Smackdown 10/3/14
2763 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane - Smackdown 10/3/14
2764 Danny Doring vs Guido Maritato - House Of Hardcore V
2765 Vik Dalishus & Team Tremendous vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus - House Of Hardcore V
2766 Drew Gulak vs Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoai - House Of Hardcore V
2767 Adam Pearce vs Chris Hero - House Of Hardcore V
2768 Outlaws Inc vs CW Anderson & Devon - House Of Hardcore V
2769 Tony Nese & Petey Williams vs Bad Influence - House Of Hardcore V
2770 Kevin Steen vs AJ Styles - House Of Hardcore V
10/6
2771 Chris Benoit vs William Regal - Velocity 10/2/05
2772 London & Kendrick vs Nunzio & Vito - Velocity 10/2/05
10/7
2773 Cesaro & GoldStar vs Dolph Ziggler & Usos - Raw 10/6/14
2774 Mark Henry vs BO Dallas - Raw 10/6/14
2775 Summer Rae vs Brie Bella - Raw 10/6/14
2776 Jack Swagger vs Tyson Kidd - Raw 10/6/14
2777 El Torito vs Hornswoggle - Raw 10/6/14
2778 AJ & Emma vs Paige & Alicia Fox - Raw 10/6/14
2779 Sheamus vs Miz - Raw 10/6/14
2780 John Cena vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins - Raw 10/6/14
10/8
2781 Dolph Ziggler vs Bo Dallas - Main Event 10/7/14
2782 Brie Bella vs Cameron, Summer Rae, Layla & Nikki Bella - Main Event 10/7/14
2783 Jack Swagger vs Tyson Kidd - Main Event 10/7/14
2784 Jey Uso vs Stardust - Main Event 10/7/14
10/9
2785 Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne - Impact 10/8/14
2786 Low Ki & Tigre Uno vs James Storm & Sanada - Impact 10/8/14
2787 Bram vs Sam Shaw - Impact 10/8/14
2788 Bobby Roode vs MVP & Kenny King - Impact 10/8/14
2789 Wolves vs Hardys vs 3D - Impact 10/8/14
10/10
2790 Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley - NXT 10/9/14
2791 Viktor vs Hideo Itami - NXT 10/9/14
2792 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Vaudevillians - NXT 10/9/14
2793 Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks - NXT 10/9/14
2794 Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn - NXT 10/9/14
10/11
2795 Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater - Superstars 10/9/14
2796 Cameron vs Naomi - Superstars 10/9/14
10/12
2797 Adam Rose vs Kane - Smackdown 10/10/14
2798 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Smackdown 10/10/14
2799 Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 10/10/14
2800 Rusev vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 10/10/14
2801 15 Man Tag - Smackdown 10/10/14
10/13
2802 Manik vs Minoru Tanaka - Bound For Glory 2014
2803 EC3 vs Ryota Hama - Bound For Glory 2014
2804 MVP vs Kazma Sakamoto - Bound For Glory 2014
2805 Kaz Hayashi vs Samoa Joe vs Low Ki - Bound For Glory 2014
2806 Jiro & Yusuke Kodama vs Andy Wu & El Hijo del Pantera - Bound For Glory 2014
2807 3D vs Tommy Dreamer & Abyss - Bound For Glory 2014
2808 Havok vs Velvet Sky - Bound For Glory 2014
2809 James Storm & Sanada vs Muta & Tajiri - Bound For Glory 2014
10/14
2810 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs GoldStar & Usos - Raw 10/13/14
2811 AJ & Layla vs Paige & Alicia Fox - Raw 10/13/14
2812 Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton - Raw 10/13/14
2813 Jack Swagger vs Seth Rollins - Raw 10/13/14
2814 Rusev vs Big Show - Raw 10/13/14
2815 Sheamus vs Miz - Raw 10/13/14
2816 Naomi, Natalya & Brie Bella vs Cameron, Nikki Bella & Summer Rae - Raw 10/13/14
2817 Dean Ambrose vs John Cena - Raw 10/13/14
10/15
2818 Tyson Kidd vs R-Truth - Main Event 10/14/14
2819 Cesaro vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 10/14/14
2820 Rusev vs Big E - Main Event 10/14/14
10/16
2821 Baron Corbin vs Jobber - NXT 10/16/14
2822 Lucha Dragons vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake - NXT 10/16/14
2823 Becky Lynch vs Charlotte - NXT 10/16/14
2824 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Legionnaires - NXT 10/16/14
2825 Carmella vs Leva Bates - NXT 10/16/14
2826 Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 10/16/14
2837 Bobby Fish vs TJ Perkins - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2838 Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2839 Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2840 World's Cutest Tag Team vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2841 Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2842 Brian Myers vs AJ Styles - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2843 Drew Gulak vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
2844 Mount Rushmore vs Friends Of Low Moral Fiber - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
10/17
2845 Madison Rayne vs Havok - Impact 10/15/14
2846 Magnus vs Matt Hardy - Impact 10/15/14
2847 Menagerie vs Jesse, DJZ & Angelina Love - Impact 10/15/14
2848 Shark Boy vs Tyrus - Impact 10/15/14
2849 Austin Aries vs Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Jeff Hardy - Impact 10/15/14
2850 Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2851 Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2852 Ricochet vs Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2853 Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs ReDragon - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2854 Chris Hero vs Matt Sydal - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
10/18
2855 Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre Jr - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2856 ACH vs Kenny Omega - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2857 Young Bucks vs Bad Influence - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
2858 Quarter Final #1 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2859 Quarter Final #2 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2860 Quarter Final #3 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2861 Quarter Final #4 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2862 Quarter Final #5 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2863 Quarter Final #6 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2864 Six Man Tag - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2865 Semi Final #1 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2866 Semi Final #2 - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2867 Ten Man Tag - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
2868 Final - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
10/18
2869 Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 10/17/14
2870 AJ vs Layla - Smackdown 10/17/14
2871 GoldStar & Miz vs Sheamus & Usos - Smackdown 10/17/14
2872 Naomi vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 10/17/14
2873 Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Smackdown 10/17/14
2874 The Preacher vs Mason Price - CZW Deja Vu
2875 Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon - CZW Deja Vu
2876 Joe Gacy vs Aaron Williams - CZW Deja Vu
2877 Sozio vs Caleb Konley - CZW Deja Vu
2878 Nevaeh vs Kimber Lee - CZW Deja Vu
2879 Ron Mathis vs Connor Claxton - CZW Deja Vu
2880 Shane Strickland vs Flip Kendrick - CZW Deja Vu
2881 Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak - CZW Deja Vu
2882 O14K vs Juicy Product - CZW Deja Vu
10/20
2883 Bo Dallas vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 10/16/14
2884 Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston - Superstars 10/16/14
10/21
2885 GoldStar & Damien Sandow vs Sheamus & Usos - Raw 10/21/14
2886 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Raw 10/21/14
2887 Rusev vs Big E - Raw 10/21/14
2888 Summer Rae vs Brie Bella - Raw 10/21/14
2889 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 10/21/14
2890 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins - Raw 10/21/14
10/22
2891 Tyson Kidd vs R-Truth - Main Event 10/21/14
2892 Bo Dallas vs Big E - Main Event 10/21/14
2893 Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger - Main Event 10/21/14
10/23
2894 Ascension vs Jason Jordan vs Tye Dillinger - NXT 10/26/14
2895 Tyler Breeze vs CJ Parker - NXT 10/26/14
2896 Vaudevillians vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy - NXT 10/26/14
2897 Bayley vs Sasha Banks - NXT 10/26/14
2898 Adrian Neville vs Titus O'Neil - NXT 10/26/14
10/24
2899 Dean Ambrose vs CM Punk - FCW 10/21/11
10/25
2900 Kofi Kingston vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 10/23/14
2901 Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas - Superstars 10/23/14
10/26
2902 Los Matadores vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Smackdown 10/24/14
2903 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Smackdown 10/24/14
2904 Summer Rae, Cameron & Nikki Bella vs Naomi, Natalya & Brie Bella - Smackdown 10/24/14
2905 Mark Henry & Usos vs Bo Dallas & GoldStar - Smackdown 10/24/14
2906 Hardys vs BroMans - Impact 10/22/14
2907 Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Gunner & Samuel Shaw - Impact 10/22/14
2908 Bram vs Devon - Impact 10/22/14
2909 Mr Anderson & Chris Melendez vs MVP & Kenny King - Impact 10/22/14
2910 EC3 & Tyrus vs Eric Young & Spud - Impact 10/22/14
10/27
2911 Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas - Hell In A Cell 2014
2912 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler - Hell In A Cell 2014
2913 Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella - Hell In A Cell 2014
2914 GoldStar vs Usos - Hell In A Cell 2014
2915 John Cena vs Randy Orton - Hell In A Cell 2014
2916 Sheamus vs Miz - Hell In A Cell 2014
2917 Big Show vs Rusev - Hell In A Cell 2014
2918 AJ vs Paige - Hell In A Cell 2014
2919 Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins - Hell In A Cell 2014
10/28
2920 GoldStar vs Mark Henry & Big Show - Raw 10/27/14
2921 AJ vs Alicia Fox - Raw 10/27/14
2922 Usos vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Raw 10/27/14
2923 Bo Dallas vs Ryback - Raw 10/27/14
2924 Nikki Bella vs Naomi - Raw 10/27/14
2925 Kane vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 10/27/14
2926 John Cena vs Seth Rollins - Raw 10/27/14
10/29
2927 Usos vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Main Event 10/28/14
2928 Paige vs Natalya - Main Event 10/28/14
2929 Sheamus vs Bo Dallas - Main Event 10/28/14
10/30
2930 Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero - Lucha Underground 10/29/14
2931 Son Of Havoc vs Sexy Star - Lucha Underground 10/29/14
2932 Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma - Lucha Underground 10/29/14
2933 Vaude Villians vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger - NXT 10/30/14
2934 Emma vs Carmella - NXT 10/30/14
2935 Justin Gabriel vs Bull Dempsey - NXT 10/30/14
2936 Baron Corbin vs Jobber - NXT 10/30/14
2937 Sylvester LeFort vs Marcus Louis - NXT 10/30/14
2938 Sami Zayn vs Titus O'Neil - NXT 10/30/14
10/31
2939 Samoa Joe & Low Ki vs MVP & Kenny King - Impact 10/29/14
2940 Taryn Terrell & Madison Rayne vs Beautiful People - Impact 10/29/14
2941 Hardys vs EC3 & Tyrus - Impact 10/29/14
2942 Eddie Edwards vs James Storm - Impact 10/29/14
2943 Bobby Roode vs Lashley - Impact 10/29/14





Spoiler: November



11/1
2944 Emma vs Summer Rae - Superstars 10/30/14
2945 Sin Cara vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 10/30/14
11/2
2946 Divas Battle Royal - Smackdown 10/31/14
2947 Dolph Ziggler vs Kane - Smackdown 10/31/14
2948 Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 10/31/14
2949 Heath Slater vs Ryback - Smackdown 10/31/14
2950 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Smackdown 10/31/14
2951 Rusev vs Great Khali - Smackdown 10/31/14
2952 Dean Ambrose vs Cersaro - Smackdown 10/31/14
2953 Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon vs Buxx Belmar vs Lucky 13 vs Greg Excellent vs Pepper Parks - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2954 Alexander James vs Kit Osbourne - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2955 Papadon vs Joe Gacy - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2956 Philly's Most Wanted vs Beaver Boys - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2957 Shane Strickland vs Mike Bailey - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2958 Trevor Lee vs Caleb Konely - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2959 OI4K vs Team Tremendous - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2960 Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2961 Biff Busick vs Sozio - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2962 Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont - CZW Tangled Webs 7
2963 Kung Fu Manchu vs Team Defend UK - AAW Hostile Intentions
2964 Alex Colon & Eddie Kingston vs Heidi Lovelace & Ryan Boz - AAW Hostile Intentions
2965 ACH & Matt Cage vs Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young - AAW Hostile Intentions
2966 Christian Rose vs Marek Brave - AAW Hostile Intentions
2967 Truth Martini Invitational Battle Royal - AAW Hostile Intentions
2968 Christina Von Eerie, Heidi Lovelace & MsChif vs Heather Patera, Jessicka Havok & Saraya Knight - AAW Hostile Intentions
2969 Kung Fu Manchu vs Monster Mafia - AAW Hostile Intentions
2970 Alex Colon & Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs & Silas - AAW Hostile Intentions
2971 Arik Cannon vs Shane Hollister - AAW Hostile Intentions
11/3
2972 Colt Cabana vs Dick Justice - AIW Wrestle Rager Night 1
2973 Action Jackson vs Bbby Beverly vs Cheech vs Colin Delaney vs Tyson Dux vs Veda Scott - AIW Wrestle Rager Night 1
2974 Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer vs The Hooligans - AIW Wrestle Rager Night 1
2975 Candice LeRae vs Rickey Shane Page - AIW Wrestle Rager Night 1
11/4
2976 Rusev vs Sheamus - Raw 11/3/14
2977 Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro - Raw 11/3/14
2978 Jimmy Uso vs Miz - Raw 11/3/14
2979 Sheamus vs Tyson Kidd - Raw 11/3/14
2980 Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 11/3/14
2981 Ryback vs Titus O'Neil - Raw 11/3/14
2982 Mark Henry vs Big Show - Raw 11/3/14
2983 Emma vs Nikki Bella - Raw 11/3/14
2984 Rusev vs Zack Ryder - Raw 11/3/14
2985 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Raw 11/3/14
2986 Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins - Raw 11/3/14
11/5
2987 Stardust vs Jey Uso - Main Event 11/4/14
2988 Curtis Axel vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 11/4/14
2989 Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd - Main Event 11/4/14
2990 Sin Cara vs Bray Wyatt - Main Event 11/4/14
11/6
2991 Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Hardys - Impact 11/5/14
2992 Tommy Dreamer & Devon vs Magnus & Bram - Impact 11/5/14
2993 Gail Kim vs Havok - Impact 11/5/14
2994 MVP vs Bobby Roode - Impact 11/5/14
11/7
2995 Adam Rose vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 11/6/14
2996 Jack Swagger vs Heath Slater - Superstars 11/6/14
11/8
2997 Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn - NXT 11/6/14
2998 Dash Wilder vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 11/6/14
2999 Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch vs Bayley & Charlotte - NXT 11/6/14
11/9
3000 Usos vs GoldStar - Smackdown 11/7/14
3001 Cesaro vs Ryback - Smackdown 11/7/14
3002 R-Truth vs Adam Rose - Smackdown 11/7/14
3003 Natalya vs Summer Rae - Smackdown 11/7/14
3004 Kane vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 11/7/14
11/10
3005 Johnny Mundo & Prince Puma vs Cortez Castro & Cisco - Lucha Underground 11/5/14
3006 Chavo Guerrero & Sexy Star vs Son Of Havoc & Ivelisse - Lucha Underground 11/5/14
3007 Blue Demon Jr vs Mil Muertes - Lucha Underground 11/5/14
11/11
3008 Jack Swagger vs Seth Rollins - Raw 11/10/14
3009 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Raw 11/10/14
3011 Rusev vs Sheamus - Raw 11/10/14
3012 Los Matadores vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Raw 11/10/14
3013 Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry - Raw 11/10/14
3014 AJ vs Brie Bella - Raw 11/10/14
3015 Adam Rose vs Tyson Kidd - Raw 11/10/14
3016 John Cena vs Ryback - Raw 11/10/14
11/12
3017 Stardust vs Adam Rose - Main Event 11/11/14
3018 Alicia Fox vs Cameron - Main Event 11/11/14
3019 Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd - Main Event 11/11/14
3020 Dean Ambrose vs Justin Gabriel - Main Event 11/11/14
11/13
3021 Wolves vs James Storm & Abyss - Impact 11/12/14
3022 Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell - Impact 11/12/14
3023 Menagerie vs BroMans & Beautiful People - Impact 11/12/14
3024 Eric Young vs Tyrus - Impact 11/12/14
3025 Samuel Shaw vs Gunner - Impact 11/12/14
3026 Austin Aries vs Lashley - Impact 11/12/14
11/14
3027 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 11/13/14
3028 Big E vs Heath Slater - Superstars 11/13/14
11/15
3029 Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel - NXT 11/13/14
3030 Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss - NXT 11/13/14
3031 Lucha Dragons vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake - NXT 11/13/14
3032 Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville - NXT 11/13/14
11/16
3033 Bray Wyatt vs Sin Cara - Smackdown 11/14/14
3034 GoldStar vs Adam Rose & Bunny - Smackdown 11/14/14
3035 Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler vs Tyson Kidd - Smackdown 11/14/14
3036 Layla v Natalya - Smackdown 11/14/14
3037 Kane vs Ryback - Smackdown 11/14/14
11/17
3038 El Mariachi Loco vs Mascarita Sagrada - Lucha Underground 11/12/14
3039 Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandel - Lucha Underground 11/12/14
3040 Fenix vs Drago vs Pentagon Jr - Lucha Underground 11/12/14
3041 Veda Scott vs Gail Kim - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
3042 Scarlett vs Angelina Love - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
3043 Reby vs Velvet Sky - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
3044 Havok vs Madison Rayne - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
3045 Karlee Perez vs Taryn Terrell - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
3046 Brittany vs Mia Yim - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
3047 Brooke vs Deonna - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
3048 ODB vs Marti Belle - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
3049 ODB vs Spud - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
3050 Battle Royal - ONO Knockouts Knockdown
11/18
3051 Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 11/17/14
3052 Adam Rose vs Tyson Kidd - Raw 11/17/14
3053 Cesaro vs Ryback - Raw 11/17/14
3054 Rusev vs Heath Slater - Raw 11/17/14
3055 Big Show vs Sheamus - Raw 11/17/14
3056 Nikki Bella vs Brie Bella - Raw 11/17/14
3057 GoldStar, Miz & Damien Sandow vs Usos & Los Matadores - Raw 11/17/14
3058 Jessicka Havok vs Allysin Kay - Crossfire Entertainment
3059 Jessicka Havok vs Angeldust - Crossfire Entertainment
3060 Jessicka Havok vs Reby Sky - Crossfire Entertainment
3061 Jessicka Havok vs Jillian Hall - Crossfire Entertainment
3062 Jessicka Havok vs Reby Sky vs Allysin Kay - Crossfire Entertainment
3063 Jessicka Havok vs Reby Sky - Crossfire Entertainment
3064 Jessicka Havok vs Angeldust - Crossfire Entertainment
11/19
3065 GoldStar vs Usos - Main Event 11/18/14
3066 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Main Event 11/18/14
3067 Natalya & Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose & Bunny - Main Event 11/18/14
3068 Jack Swagger vs Bray Wyatt - Main Event 11/18/14
11/20
3069 Su Yung vs Allysin Kay - Evolve China
3070 Mia Yim vs Ivelisse - Evolve China
3071 Taryn Terrell vs Hail Kim vs Havok - Impact 11/19/14
3072 Kenny King vs Chris Melendez - Impact 11/19/14
3073 Tommy Dreamer vs Bram - Impact 11/19/14
3074 Low Ki vs Manik vs DJZ vs Tigre Uno - Impact 11/19/14
11/21
3075 Bayley vs Becky Lynch - NXT 11/20/14
3076 Vaudevillians vs Mini Lucha Dragons - NXT 11/20/14
3077 Baron Corbin vs Jobber - NXT 11/20/14
3078 Bull Dempsey vs Jobber - NXT 11/20/14
3079 Tyson Kidd vs CJ Parker - NXT 11/20/14
3080 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder - NXT 11/20/14
3081 Biff Busick vs Tommaso Ciampa - PWG Untitled II
3082 Cedric Alexander vs Bobby Fish - PWG Untitled II
3083 Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation - PWG Untitled II
3084 World's Cutest Tag Team vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor - PWG Untitled II
3085 Adam Cole vs Trevor Lee - PWG Untitled II
3086 ACH & AR Fox vs Young Bucks - PWG Untitled II
3087 Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong - PWG Untitled II
11/22
3088 Rusev vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 11/21/14
3089 Miz & Damien Sandow vs Los Matadores - Smackdown 11/21/14
3090 AJ vs Brie Bella - Smackdown 11/21/14
3091 Cesaro vs Eric Rowan - Smackdown 11/21/14
3092 Ryback & Big Show vs Kane & Set Rollins - Smackdown 11/21/14
11/23
3094 Paige vs Alicia Fox - Superstars 11/20/14
3095 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 11/20/14
11/24
3096 Fandango vs Justin Gabriel - Survivor Series 2014
3097 Cesaro vs Jack Swagger - Survivor Series 2014
3098 Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt - Survivor Series 2014
3099 AdAm Rose & Bunny vs Slater Gater - Survivor Series 2014
3100 AJ vs Nikki Bella - Survivor Series 2014
11/25
3101 Mark Henry vs Ryback - Raw 11/24/14
3102 Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper - Raw 11/24/14
3103 GoldStar vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Raw 11/24/14
3104 Justin Gabriel vs Fandango - Raw 11/24/14
3105 AJ vs Brie Bella - Raw 11/24/14
3106 Bunny & Adam Rose vs Natalya vs Tyson Kidd - Raw 11/24/14
3107 Jamie Noble, seth Rollins & Joey Mercury vs John Cena & Dolph Ziggler - Raw 11/24/14
3108 GoldStar vs Miz & Damien Sandow vs Los Matadores vs Usos - Survivor Series 2014
3109 Team Paige vs Team Fox - Survivor Series 2014
3110 Team Authority vs Team Cena - Survivor Series 2014
11/26
3111 Miz & Damien Sandow vs Los Matadores - Main Event 11/25/14
3112 Fandango vs Adam Rose - Main Event 11/25/14
3113 Layla vs Natalya - Main Event 11/25/14
3114 Dean Ambrose vs Kane - Main Event 11/25/14
11/27
3115 Tyler Breeze vs Marcus Louis - NXT 11/27/14
3116 Carmella vs Leva Bates - NXT 11/27/14
3117 Lucha Dragons vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan - NXT 11/27/14
3118 Finn Balor vs Tyson Kidd - NXT 11/27/14
11/28
3119 Battle Royal - Smackdown 11/28/14
3120 Emma vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 11/28/14
3121 Ryback vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 11/28/14
3122 New Day vs Curtis Axel, Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 11/28/14
3123 Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 11/28/14
11/29
3124 Jack Swagger vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 11/27/14
3125 Usos vs Slater Gator - Superstars 11/27/14
3126 Candice LeRae vs JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling TFT2
11/30
3127 Sexy Star vs Ivelisse - Lucha Underground 11/19/14
3128 Pentagon Jr. Vs Fenix - Lucha Underground 11/19/14
3129 Drago vs King Cuerno - Lucha Underground 11/19/14
3130 Big Ryck vs Johnny Mundo - Lucha Underground 11/19/14 
3131 Mil Muertes vs Drago - Lucha Underground 11/26/14
3132 Son Of Havoc vs Mascarita Sagrada - Lucha Underground 11/26/14
3133 Sexy Star vs Chavo Guerrero - Lucha Underground 11/26/14
3134 Big Ryck vs Prince Puma - Lucha Underground 11/26/14
3135 Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee - WrestleCon 2014
3136 Bad Influence Invitational - WrestleCon 2014
3137 Bad Influence vs OI4K - WrestleCon 2014
3138 Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Jake Manning & Sojo Bolt - WrestleCon 2014
3139 Kimber Lee vs Kellie Skater - WrestleCon 2014
3140 Colt Cabana vs Jeff Jarrett - WrestleCon 2014
3141 Tommy Dreamer vs Arik Royal - WrestleCon 2014
3142 Steve Corino, Adam Pearce & Matt Striker vs Luke Hawx, Cassidy Riley & Hurricane Helms - WrestleCon 2014
3143 Kevin Steen vs Masato Tanaka - WrestleCon 2014
3144 Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero vs Michael Elgin - WrestleCon 2014
3145 Masada vs DJ Hyde - WrestleCon 2014





Spoiler: December



12/1
3146 Anthony Nese vs Drew Galloway - Evolve 32
3147 James Raideen vs Drew Gulak - Evolve 32
3148 Biff Busik vs Timothy Thatcher - Evolve 32
3149 Chris Hero vs Rich Swann - Evolve 32
3150 Matt Sydal vs Ricochet - Evolve 32
12/2
3151 Tag Team Turmoil - Raw 12/1/14
3152 Big Show vs Erick Rowan - Raw 12/1/14
3153 Damien Sandow vs Fernando - Raw 12/1/14
3154 Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth - Raw 12/1/14
3155 Bellas vs AJ & Naomi - Raw 12/1/14
3156 Luke Harper, Seth Rollins & Kane vs John Cena, Ryback & Dolph Ziggler - Raw 12/1/14
12/3
3157 Jack Swagger vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 12/2/14
3158 Adam Rose & Bunny vs GoldStar - Main Event 12/2/14
3159 Fandango vs R-Truth - Main Event 12/2/14
3160 Jimmy Uso s Miz - Main Event 12/2/14
12/4
3161 Charlotte vs Mia Yim - NXT 12/4/14
3162 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs Vaudevillians - NXT 12/4/14
3163 Bull Dempsey vs Jobber - NXT 12/4/14
3164 Baron Corbin vs Jobber - NXT 12/4/14
3165 Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd - NXT 12/4/14
12/5
3166 Paige vs Emma - Superstars 12/4/14
3167 Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel - Superstars 12/4/14
12/6
3168 Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler - Smackdown 12/5/14
3169 New Day vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - Smackdown 12/5/14
3170 Miz vs Uso - Smackdown 12/5/14
3171 Brie Bella vs Naomi - Smackdown 12/5/14
3172 Ryback & Erick Rown vs Big Show & Seth Rollins - Smackdown 12/5/14
12/7
3173 Son Of Havoc vs Pimpinela Escarlata - Lucha Underground 12/3/14
3174 Famous B vs Mil Muertes - Lucha Underground 12/3/14
3175 Drago vs King Cuerno - Lucha Underground 12/3/14
3176 Sexy Star & Fenix vs Chavo Guerrero & Pentagon Jr - Lucha Underground 12/3/14
12/8
3177 Anthony Nese vs John Silver - CZW Cerebral
3178 Chris Dickinson vs Matt Tremont - CZW Cerebral
3179 David Starr vs Shane Strickland - CZW Cerebral
3180 DJ Hyde vs Drew Gulak - CZW Cerebral
3181 Biff Busick vs Sozio - CZW Cerebral
3182 David Starr vs Drew Gulak - CZW Night Of Infamy 2014
3183 OI4K vs Buxx Belmar & Mike Bailey - CZW Night Of Infamy 2014
3184 Sozio vs BLK Jeez - CZW Night Of Infamy 2014
3185 Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore - CZW Night Of Infamy 2014
3186 Candice & Joey vs Bravados - PWX What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger IV
3187 Drew Galloway vs Caleb Konley - PWX What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger IV
12/9
3188 Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins - Raw 12/8/14
3189 Stardust vs Kofi Kingston - Raw 12/8/14
3190 Charlotte vs Natalya - Raw 12/8/14
3191 Erick Rowan vs Luke Harper - Raw 12/8/14
3192 Usos & Ryback vs Kane, Miz & Damine Sandow - Raw 12/8/14
3193 AJ vs Summer Rae - Raw 12/8/14
3194 John Cena vs Big Show - Raw 12/8/14
12/10
3195 Velvet Sky vs Reby Sky - NEW Wrestlefest XVIII
3196 Vader vs Jimmy Preston - NEW Wrestlefest XVIII
3197 Jerry Lawler vs Matt Taven - NEW Wrestlefest XVIII
3198 AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy - NEW Wrestlefest XVIII
12/11
3199 Super Fly vs King Cuerno - Lucha Underground 12/10/14
3200 Chavo Guerrero vs Fenix - Lucha Underground 12/10/14
3201 Big Ryck vs Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma - Lucha Underground 12/10/14
12/12
3202 Kevin Owens vs CJ Parker - NXT R-Evolution
3203 Lucha Dragons vs Vaudevillians - NXT R-Evolution
3204 Tye Dillinger vs Baron Corbin - NXT R-Evolution
3205 Ascension vs Hideo Itami & Finn Balor - NXT R-Evolution
3206 Charlotte vs Sasha Banks - NXT R-Evolution
3207 Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville - NXT R-Evolution
3208 Shazza McKenzie vs Olivia Shaw - PWWA Champions United
3209 KC Cassidy vs Storm - PWWA Champions United
3210 Harley Wonderland & Eliza Sway vs Fly Girl & Ashley Sparks - PWWA Champions United
3211 Kellie Skater vs Kelly Anne English - PWWA Champions United
3212 Michelle Hasluck vs Ariana Snow - PWWA Champions United
3213 Savannah Summers & Blair Alexxis vs Demi Bennett & Izzy Shaw - PWWA Champions United
3214 Madison Eagles vs Evie - PWWA Champions United
12/13
3215 Usos vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - Smackdown 12/12/14
3216 Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 12/12/14
3217 Big E vs Goldust - Smackdown 12/12/14
3218 Jack Swagger vs Titus O'Neil - Smackdown 12/12/14
3219 Dolph Ziggler, Erick Roawn & Ryback vs Big Show, Kane & Luke Harper - Smackdown 12/12/14
3220 Matt Taven vs Michael Bennett - NEW Under The Stars 3
3221 Velvet Sky & Robbie Araujo & Mark Shurman vs Reby Sky, Shovelhead Chuck & Jake Manning - NEW Under The Stars 3
3222 Brodus Clay vs J Busta - NEW Under The Stars 3
3223 Brian Anthony vs Caleb Konley vs Matt Sydal - NEW Under The Stars 3
3224 Jerry Lawler vs Kevin Steen - NEW Under The Stars 3
3225 The Hardy Boyz vs The Young Bucks - NEW Under The Stars 3
12/14
3226 Austin Aries vs Kenny King - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3227 Davey Richards vs Bram - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3228 Menagerie vs James Storm & Kazarian - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3229 Samoa Joe vs Lashley - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3230 Abyss vs Mr Anderson - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3231 BroMans vs Spud & Bully Ray - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3232 Magnus vs Gunner - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3233 EC3 vs Sanada - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3234 Sam Shaw vs Crazy Steve - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3235 Eddie Edwards vs Tigre Uno vs DJZ - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
3236 Gauntlet - TNA ONO Victory Road 2014
12/15
3237 GoldStar vs New Day - TLC 2014
3238 Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler - TLC 2014
3239 Usos vs Miz & Damien Sandow - TLC 2014
3240 Erick Rowan vs Big Show - TLC 2014
3241 Seth Rollins vs John Cena - TLC 2014
3242 AJ vs Nikki Bella - TLC 2014
3243 Kane vs Ryback - TLC 2014
3244 Rusev vs Jack Swagger - TLC 2014
3245 Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt - TLC 2014
12/16
3246 Luke Harper & Big Show vs Erick Rowan & Dolph Ziggler - Raw 12/15/14
3247 Alicia Fox & Natalya vs Bellas - Raw 12/15/14
3248 GoldStar vs New Day - Raw 12/15/14
3249 Adam Rose vs Kane - Raw 12/15/14
3250 Jimmy Uso vs Miz - Raw 12/15/14
3251 Seth Rollins vs John Cena - Raw 12/15/14
12/17
3252 Roman Reigns vs Fandango - Smackdown 12/16/14
3253 Usos & Erick Roawn vs Miz, Damien Sandow & Luke Harper - Smackdown 12/16/14
3254 Naomi vs Nikki Bella - Smackdown 12/16/14
3255 Kane vs Adam Rose - Smackdown 12/16/14
3256 Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins - Smackdown 12/16/14
3257 New Day vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - Main Event 12/16/14
3258 Paige vs Emma - Main Event 12/16/14
3259 Kane vs Erick Rowan - Main Event 12/16/14
12/18
3260 Matt Sydal vs Jack Evans - WSX Episode 1
3261 WSX Rumble - WSX Episode 1
3262 Luke Hawx vs Human Tornado - WSX Episode 2
3263 That 70s Team vs Team Dragon Gate - WSX Episode 2
3264 6-Pac vs Vampiro - WSX Episode 2
3265 Trailer Park Boys vs The Filth & The Fury - WSX Episode 3
3266 El Hombre Blanco Enmascarado vs Jack Evans - WSX Episode 3
3267 Alkatrazz & Luke Hawx vs Los Pochos Guapos - WSX Episode 3
3268 Matt Sydal vs Scorpio Sky - WSX Episode 5
3269 Ruckus & Babi Slymm vs That 70s Team - WSX Episode 5
3270 Luke Hawx vs Puma vs Human Tornado - WSXtra 1
3271 Trailer Park Boys vs DIFH - WSXtra 2
12/18
3272 Matt Classic vs Matt Sydal - WSXtra 2
3273 Scorpio Sky vs Matt Classic - WSXtra 3
3274 DIFH vs That 70s Team - WSXtra 3
3275 DIFH vs Team Dragon Gate - WSXtra 4
3276 Jack Evans vs Marcus Riot - WSXtra 4
3277 GoldStar vs Usos - Tribute To The Troops 2014
3278 Diva Battle Royal - Tribute To The Troops 2014
3279 Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose - Tribute To The Troops 2014
3280 Luke Harper, Seth Rollins, Kane & Big Show vs Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, Erick Rowan & John Cena - Tribute To The Troops 2014
3281 10 Way - Lucha Underground 12/17/14
3282 Battle Royal - Lucha Underground 12/17/14
3283 Fenix vs Mil Muertes - Lucha Underground 12/17/14
3284 Filth & The Fury vs Team Dragon Gate - WSX Episode 5
3285 Human Tornado vs 6-Pac - WSX Episode 5
3286 Dellkado vs Arik Cannon - WSX Episode 5
3287 Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky - WSX Episode 6
3288 That 70s Team vs DIFH - WSX Episode 6
3289 The Cartel vs Arik Cannon & Vic Grimes - WSX Episode 7
3290 Matt Sydal vs Human Tornado - WSX Episode 7
3291 Filth & The Fury vs Los Pochos Guapos - WSX Episode 7
3292 Los Pochos Guapos vs The Cartel - WSX Episode 
3293 Vampiro vs Ricky Banderas - WSX Episode 8
3294 Los Pochos Guapos vs Trailer Park Boys - WSXtra 5
3295 KIG vs Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz - WSXtra 5
3296 Matt Sydal vs El Hombre Blanco Enmascarado - WSXtra 6
3297 Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz vs Trailer Park Boys - WSXtra 6
3298 KIG vs Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz - WSXtra 7
3299 Scorpio Sky vs Youth Suicide - WSXtra 7
3300 Team Dragon Gate vs DIFH - WSXtra 8
3301 Matt Classic & El Hombre Blanco Enmascarado vs That 70s Team vs Trailer Park Boys - WSXtra 8
12/19
3302 Bayley vs Becky Lynch - NXT 12/18/14
3303 Bull Dempsey vs Jobber - NXT 12/18/14
3304 Baron Corbin vs Jobber - NXT 12/18/14
3305 Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Ascension - NXT 12/18/14
3306 Adrian Neville vs Kevin Owens - NXT 12/18/14
3307 Emma vs Summer Rae - Superstars 12/18/14
3308 Los Matadores vs Cesaro & Tyson Kidd - Superstars 12/18/14
12/20
3309 Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz vs Arik Cannon & Vic Grimes - WSX Episode 9
3310 Scorpio Sky vs 6-Pac - WSX Episode 9
3311 Jack Evans vs Human Tornado - WSX Episode 9
3312 KIG Vs Trailer Park Boys - WSXtra 9
3313 DIFH vs That 70s Team - WSXtra 9
3314 Los Pochos Guapos vs The Cartel - WSX Episode 10
3315 Team Dragon Gate vs Filth & The Fury - WSX Episode 10
3316 That 70s Team vs DIFH vs Trailer Park Boys vs Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz - WSXtra 10
3317 Amy Love vs Solo Darling - Queens Of Combat II
3318 Ms. Rachel vs Amanda Rodriquez - Queens Of Combat II
3319 Ms. Rachel vs Tessa Blanchard - Queens Of Combat II
3320 Marti Belle vs Heidi Lovelace - Queens Of Combat II
3321 Audrey Marie vs Ms. Natural - Queens Of Combat II
3322 Sojo Bolt vs Amber O'Neal - Queens Of Combat II
3323 Killer Death Machines vs Taeler Hendrix & Sassy Stephie - Queens Of Combat II
12/21
3324 Su Yung & Amber O' Neal vs Amanda Rodriguez & Leva Bates - PWX Climbing The Ladder
3325 Tony Nese vs Caleb Konley - PWX Climbing The Ladder
3326 Chris Hero vs Cedric Alexander - PWX Climbing The Ladder
3327 Worst Case Scenario vs Los Ben Dejos - PWX Climbing The Ladder
3328 Leva Bates vs Su Yung - PWX What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger III
3329 Chris Hero vs Rich Swann vs Tony Nese - PWX What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger III
3330 Corey Hollis vs Adam Page vs Cedric Alexander vs Caleb Konley - PWX What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger III
3331 Kevin Steen vs Jake Manning - PWX Taken By Force
3332 Luke Gallows & Amber O'Neal vs Zane Riley & Amanda Rodriguez - PWX Taken By Force
3333 Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann - PWX Taken By Force
3334 Mia Yim vs Darcy Dixon - PWX Rise Of A Champion IX
12/22
3335 The Hooligans vs Hope & Change - AIW Double Dare
3336 Allysin Kay vs MsChif - AIW Double Dare
3337 Johnny Gargano vs Jonathan Gresham - AIW Double Dare
3338 Ethan Page vs UltraMantis Black - AIW Double Dare
3339 Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen - AIW Hell On Earth 9
3340 Marti Belle vs Veda Scott - AIW Hell On Earth 9
12/23
3341 John Cena vs Seth Rollins - Raw 12/22/14
3342 Jack Swagger vs Fandango - Raw 12/22/14
3343 R-Truth vs Adam Rose - Raw 12/22/14
3344 Big Show vs Roman Reigns - Raw 12/22/14
3345 Brie Bella vs Natalya - Raw 12/22/14
3346 GoldStar vs Los Matadores - Raw 12/22/14
3347 Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler - Raw 12/22/14
3348 Paige, Summer Rae & Cameron vs Emma, Alicia Fox & Naomi - Raw 12/22/14
3349 Miz vs Jey Uso - Raw 12/22/14
3350 Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose - Raw 12/22/14
3351 Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
3352 Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs UltraMantis Black - AIW Dead Presidents
3353 Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott - AIW T.G.I.F.
3354 Eric Ryan vs Leah Von Dutch vs Rickey Shane Page - AIW T.G.I.F.
3355 Allysin Kay vs Leah Von Dutch - AIW T.G.I.F.
3356 Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen - AIW T.G.I.F.
3357 Danny Havoc vs Tim Donst - AIW T.G.I.F.
3358 Andrew Everett vs Michael Elgin - AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 9
3359 Gauntlet For The Gold - AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 9
12/24
3360 Cesaro & Tyson Kidd vs Los Matadores - Main Event 12/23/14
3361 Summer Rae vs Brie Bella - Main Event 12/23/14
3362 Big E vs Stardust - Main Event 12/23/14
3363 Jack Swagger vs Luke Harper - Main Event 12/23/14
3364 Zoey vs Dianna Hall - NCW Femme Fatales XIII
3365 Midianne & Bettie Rage vs Kaitlin Diemond & Leah Von Dutch - NCW Femme Fatales XIII
3366 Niya vs Missy - NCW Femme Fatales XIII
3367 Portia Perez vs Pink Flash Kira - NCW Femme Fatales XIII
3368 Jodi D'Milo vs Mary Lee Rose - NCW Femme Fatales XIII
3369 Kimber Lee vs Angie Skye vs Christina Von Eerie - NCW Femme Fatales XIII
3370 Mercedes Martinez & Cheerleader Melissa vs LuFisto & Sweet Cherrie - NCW Femme Fatales XIII
3371 Undertaker vs Matt Hardy - Superstars 4/16/09
3372 Christian vs Finlay - Superstars 4/16/09
3373 Cody Rhodes vs Shane McMahon - Superstars 4/16/09
3374 Rey Mysterio & CM Punk vs Big Show & Kane - Superstars 4/23/09
3375 Finlay & Hornswoggle vs Tyson Kidd & Natalya - Superstars 4/23/09
3376 Edge vs Kofi Kingston - Superstars 4/23/09
3377 Gail Kim & Maria vs Alicia Fox & Michelle McCool - Superstars 4/30/09
3378 Evan Bourne vs Paul Burchill - Superstars 4/30/09
3379 Ted DiBiase vs Carlito - Superstars 4/30/09
12/25
3380 Beth Phoenix & Rosa vs Kelly Kelly & Santina - Superstars 5/7/09
3381 Finlay vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 5/7/09
3382 Chris Jericho vs John Morrison - Superstars 5/7/09
3383 Rey Mysterio vs Shelton Benjamin - Superstars 5/14/09
3384 Mark Henry vs Christian - Superstars 5/14/09
3385 Big Show vs Hornswoggle - Superstars 5/14/09
3386 Christian vs Tommy Dreamer - Superstars 5/21/09
3387 William Regal vs Kofi Kingston - Superstars 5/21/09
3389 CM Punk vs Chris Jericho - Superstars 5/21/09
3390 Carlito & Primo vs WGTT - Superstars 5/28/09
3391 Jack Swagger vs Finlay - Superstars 5/28/09
3392 John Cena vs Ted DiBiase - Superstars 5/28/09
3393 Titus O'Neil vs Justin Gabriel - Superstars 12/28/14
3394 Cesaro vs Erick Rowan - Superstars 12/28/14
3395 Goldust & Hornswoggle vs Brian Kendrick & Jamie Noble - Superstars 6/4/09
3396 David Hart Smith vs Tommy Dreamer - Superstars 6/4/09
3397 Jeff Hardy & R-Truth vs Dolph Ziggler & Chris Jericho - Superstars 6/4/09
3398 Beth Phoenix & Rosa vs Bellas - Superstars 6/11/09
3399 Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder - Superstars 6/11/09
3400 Chris Jericho vs John Morrison - Superstars 6/11/09
3401 Santino vs Chavo Guerrero - Superstars 6/18/09
3402 Zack Ryder vs Mike Williams - Superstars 6/18/09
3403 Eve vs Layla - Superstars 6/18/09
3404 Hart Dynasty & Jack Swagger vs Christian, Carlito & Primo - Superstars 6/18/09
3405 Jack Swagger vs Evan Bourne - Superstars 6/25/09
3406 Dolph Ziggler vs Jimmy Wang Yang - Superstars 6/25/09
3407 MVP vs Matt Hardy vs Kofi Kingston - Superstars 6/25/09
12/26
3408 Santino vs Brian Kendrick - Superstars 7/2/09
3409 John Morrison vs Charlie Haas - Superstars 7/2/09
3410 Zack Ryder vs Tyler Reks - Superstars 7/2/09
3411 Edge vs CM Punk - Superstars 7/2/09
3412 R-Truth vs Ricky Ortiz - Superstars 7/9/09
3413 Zack Ryder vs Tyler Reks - Superstars 7/9/09
3414 Chavo Guerrero vs Hornswoggle - Superstars 7/9/09
3415 Cryme Tyme vs Hart Dynasty - Superstars 7/16/09
3416 Katie Lea Burchill vs Brie Bella - Superstars 7/16/09
3417 Kofi Kingston vs Big Show - Superstars 7/16/09
3418 Christian vs William Regal - Superstars 7/23/09
3419 Evan Bourne vs Jamie Noble - Superstars 7/23/09
3420 John Morrison vs Kane - Superstars 7/23/09
3421 John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd - Superstars 7/30/09
3422 William Regal vs Yoshi Tatsu - Superstars 7/30/09
3423 Randy Orton vs Primo - Superstars 7/30/09
12/27
3424 Kimber Lee vs Xandra Bale - Smash CANUSA Classic 2014
3425 Jewells Malone vs Veda Scott - Smash CANUSA Classic 2014
3426 Cherry Bomb vs Courtney Rush - Smash CANUSA Classic 2014
3427 Allysin Kay vs Vanessa Kraven - Smash CANUSA Classic 2014
3428 Angie Skye vs Heidi Lovelace - Smash CANUSA Classic 2014
3429 Leah Von Dutch vs Taeler Hendrix - Smash CANUSA Classic 2014
3430 Courtney Rush & Xandra Bale vs The Kimber Bombs - Smash CANUSA Classic 2014
3431 Amazing Kong vs Lufisto - Smash CANUSA Classic 2014
3432 Kagetsu vs Rina Yamashita - Joshi4Hope V
3433 Leon vs Crazy Mary Dobson - Joshi4Hope V
3434 Alpha Female vs Sakura Hirota - Joshi4Hope V
3435 Alpha Female vs Sakura Hirota - Joshi4Hope V
3436 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Yuhi v Natsuki*Taiyo & Yoshiko - Joshi4Hope V
3437 Misaki Ohata vs Tsukushi - Joshi4Hope V
3438 Kellie Skater & Tomoka Nakagawa vs Madison Eagles & Evie - Joshi4Hope V
12/28
3439 Heidi Lovelace vs Jordynne Grace - IWA:MS Here We Go Again
3440 Ian Rotten vs John Wayne Murdoch - IWA:MS Here We Go Again
3441 Angelus Layne vs Heidi Lovelace vs Randi West vs ThunderKitty - IWA:MS No Rest For The Wicked
3442 Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcher - IWA:MS Big Ass Christmas Bash
3443 Heidi Lovelace vs Jordan Grace vs Mickie Knuckles vs Randi West vs ThunderKitty - IWA:MS Big Ass Christmas Bash
3444 Chris Hero vs Trik Davis - IWA:MS Big Ass Christmas Bash
3445 Jonathan Gresham vs Ricochet - IWA:MS Big Ass Christmas Bash
3446 Corporal Robinson vs Matt Tremont vs Ox Harley - IWA:MS Big Ass Christmas Bash
3447 Angelus Layne & ThunderKitty vs Dale Patricks & Josh Crane vs Ian Rotten & Mitch Page vs Kaden Sade & Russ Jones vs Two Star Heroes - IWA:MS Sunday Bloody Sunday
3448 John Wayne Murdoch vs Matt Tremont - IWA:MS Sunday Bloody Sunday
3449 Corporal Robinson, Heidi Lovelace & Mickie Knuckles vs Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West - IWA:MS Sunday Bloody Sunday
3450 Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley - IWA:MS Sunday Bloody Sunday
12/29
3451 Diana Hall vs Bettie Rage - NCW Femme Fatales XIV
3452 Angie Skye vs Cat Power - NCW Femme Fatales XIV
3453 Kaitlin Diemond vs Jasmin - NCW Femme Fatales XIV
3454 Anna Minoushka, Sassy Stephie & Jody D'Milo vs Mary Lee Rose, Pink Flash Kira & Vanessa Kraven - NCW Femme Fatales XIV
3455 Saraya Knight vs Sweet Cherrie - NCW Femme Fatales XIV
3456 Deziree vs Mistress Belmont - NCW Femme Fatales XIV
3457 Nikki Storm vs LuFisto - NCW Femme Fatales XIV
3458 Angie Skye vs Leah Von Dutch vs Missy vs Mercedes Martinez - NCW Femme Fatales XIV
3459 Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush - NCW Femme Fatales XIV
12/30
3460 Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev - Raw 12/29/14
3461 Nikki Bella vs Natalya - Raw 12/29/14
3462 Miz & Damien Sandow vs Usos - Raw 12/29/14
3463 Cesaro vs BNB - Raw 12/29/14
3464 Jack Swagger vs Luke Harper - Raw 12/29/14
3465 Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins - Raw 12/29/14
3466 Ascension vs Miz & Damien Sandow - Raw 12/29/14
3467 Jenny Rose vs Marti Belle - WSU Resurgence
3468 Cherry Bomb vs Miss Dis Lexia - WSU Resurgence
3469 Brittany Blake & Nevaeh vs Jessie Kaye & Niya Barela - WSU Resurgence
3470 Sassy Stephie vs Solo Darling - WSU Resurgence
3471 Athena vs Hania The Howling Huntress - WSU Resurgence
3472 Chicks Using Nasty Tactics vs Juicy Product - WSU Resurgence
3473 Allysin Kay vs Lufisto - WSU Resurgence
12/31
3474 Sasha Banks vs Charlotte - Main Event 12/30/14
3475 Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil - Main Event 12/30/14
3476 Usos vs GoldStar - Main Event 12/30/14





Spoiler: Promotions



WWE - 1668
TNA - 304
CZW - 230
ECW - 154
AAW - 116
IWA-MS - 107
PWG - 80
AIW - 77
Shimmer - 66
WSU - 48
WSX - 43
PWX - 34
WCA - 34
AWS - 30
Lucha Underground - 27
Wrestling Is Cool - 26
NCW - 25
Wrestling Is Intense - 22
BLOW - 22
Wrestlelicious - 20
Dreamwave - 16
HOH - 16
Bellatrix - 15
IWA-EC - 15
Smash - 14
Beyond Wrestling - 13
IWA-DS - 12
Alpha-1 Wrestling - 11
Wrestlecon - 11
FCW - 10
NEW - 10
Shine - 9
FIP - 9
QPW - 7
WCW - 7
PWWA - 7
ECWA - 7
Evolve - 7
Chick Fight - 7
Joshi4Hope - 7
Queens Of Combat - 7
Crossfire Entertainment - 7
Quintessential Pro - 7
Progress Wrestling - 6
St Louis Anarchy - 6
Girl Fight - 6
LCW Roses - 6
WXW - 6
OVW - 6
PCW - 5
Chikara - 5
Prime Wrestling - 5
Dangerous Divas - 4
IPW:UK - 4
HWA - 4
Inspire Pro Wrestling - 3
OMEGA - 3
2CW - 3
ACW - 3
IPW - 3
Fierce Females - 3
A Wrestling Odyssey - 3
Wrestling Spectacular - 2
C*4 - 2
PBW - 2
ECCW - 2
WCCW - 2
DGUSA - 1
UWF - 1
Elite Pro - 1
NWA SAW - 1
Belleview Pro Wrestling - 1
Misc - 1


_


----------



## Miguel De Juan

End of the year count: 1267

I will be doing it again next year.


Spoiler



Wrestle Kingdom 8 / Watched on 1/05/2014
1. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero)vs. Suzukigun (Taichi & Taka Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida)1/04/2014
2. Bullet Club (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson)vs. K.E.S. (Davey Boy Smith, Jr. & Lance Archer) (c)1/04/2014
3. Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway (c).1/04/2014
4. Kazushi Sakuraba and Yuji Nagata vs. Daniel Gracie and Rolles Gracie.1/04/2014
5. The Great Muta and Toru Yano vs. Suzukigun (Minoru Suzuki and Shelton X Benjamin)1/04/2014
6. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale.1/04/2014
7. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata.1/04/2014
8. Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt (c).1/04/2014
9. Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito.1/04/2014
10. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c).1/04/2014
Matches watched.1/06/2014
11. Brock Lesnar vs. Shinsuke Nakaruma 1/04/2006 IWGP Heavyweight Title Match
12. Shinsuke Nakaruma (c) vs. Shinjiro Otani 10/12/09.
1/07/2014
13. Sting vs. The Great Muta Starrcade 12/13/1989.
14. Sting vs. Vader Starrcade 12/28/1992
1/08/2014
15. The Great Muta IWGP Heavyweight Champion(c) vs. Masahiro Chono NWA Heavyweight Champion (c)1/04/1993.Title vs. Title Match
16. Ric Flair vs. Harley Race Starrcade.11/14/1983
17. Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kurt Angle.4/05/2009.IWGP Heavyweight Title match
1/12/2014
18. Big Van Vader vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 9/12/1988 NJPW
1/13/2014
19. Yuji Nagata vs. Masakatsu Funaki 7/29/2012 AJPW
19. Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh 7/26/2005 AJPW
20. Scott Norton vs. Keiji Mutoh 1/4/1999 NJPW
21. Satoshi Kojima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa 7/18/2004 AJPW
1/14/2014
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
23. Damien Sandow vs. John Cena WWE RAW 1/13/2014
24. CM PUNK & The New Age Outlaws vs. The Shield 1/13/2014
25. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston WWE RAW 1/13/2014
26. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE RAW 1/13/2014
27. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt WWE RAW 1/13/2014
28. Chris Sabin vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima AJPW 8/26/2007
29. Hulk Hogan vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE Wrestlemania VI 4/01/1990
30. Sting vs. Cactus Jack WCW - Fall Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 06/20/1992
31. Tajiri vs. Minoru Suzuki AJPW 4/30/2007
01/15/2014
32. AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Jerry Lynn TNA 08/28/2002
33. Triple X (Elix Skipper & Christopher Daniels) vs. America's Most Wanted (Chris Harris & James Storm TNA 06/25/2003
34. AJ Styles vs. Abyss TNA 03/17/2004
35. Kazarian vs. AJ Styles TNA 06/09/2004
36. Samoa Joe vs. Kenta Kobashi ROH 10/01/2005
37. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi ROH 3/30/2006
38. KENTA vs. Austin Aries ROH 06/24/2006
39. Bryan Danielson vs. Lance Storm ROH World Title Match 04/01/2006
40. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & Shingo ROH 03/03/2007
42. Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico ROH 07/28/2007
43. Takeshi Morishima vs. Nigel McGuiness ROH World Title Match 04/14/2007
01/16/2014
44. Manami Toyota vs. Aja Kong 11/20/1994
45. Manami Toyota vs. Mariko Yoshida 11/25/2001
46. Momoe Nakanishi & Kaoru Ito vs. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong 5/2/2002
47. Manami Toyota vs. Bison Kimura 4/14/1996
48. Manami Toyota & Aja Kong vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 11/10/2002
49. Ryo Mizunami vs. Ayako Hamada 6/24/2012 
1/17/2014
50. Antonio Inoki vs. Seiji Sakaguchi NJPW 4/26/1974
51. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Isamu Teranishi NJPW 8/10/1981
52. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 3/17/1996
53. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 11/10/1999
54. Keiji Mutoh vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 11/10/1999
55. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 11/10/1999
56. Shinjiro Otani vs. Gran Hamada NJPW 9/23/1994
57. Jun Akiyama & Yuji Nagata vs. Keiji Mutoh & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 8/10/2001
58. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 6/17/1996
59. Randy Savage vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 4/29/1996 
1/18/2014
50. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 6/16/1996
51. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 7/8/1996
52. Steven Regal vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/19/1996
53. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 8/15/1996
54. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Dean Malenko WCW 10/27/1996
55. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/15/1998
56. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/02/1996
57. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/29/1996
58. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 12/28/1997
59. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 4/15/1995 
60. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko ECW 8/3/1995
61. Eddie Guerrero vs. Shinjiro Otani WCW 12/17/1995
62. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 9/14/1997
63. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 10/26/1997
64. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 11/2/1996
65. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/4/2009
66. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Giant Bernard NJPW 3/23/2008
67. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. American Dragon [Daniel Bryan] NJPW 10/24/2004
68. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 4/9/2004
1/19/2014
69. Manami Toyota vs. Kyoko Ionoe AJW 12/8/1999
70. Manami Toyota vs. Mima Shimoda 7/23/1995
71. Manami Toyota vs. Akira Hokuto 9/02/1995
72. Devil Masami vs. Bull Nakano 4/18/1993
73. Ayako Hamada vs. Meiko Satomura Sendai Girls 7/22/2007
74. Ayako Hamada vs. Aja Kong GAEA 2/17/2004
75. Ayako Hamada vs. Nanae Takahashi AJW 12/12/2004
76. Kana & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Meiko Satomura & Ayako Hamada 6/15/2013
77. Kana vs. Hanako Nakamori JWP 10/14/13
78. Kaori Yoneyama & Emi Sakura vs. Kana & Syuri 11/22/2010
79. Mickie James vs. Mia Yim MCW 7/31/2010
80. MsChif vs. Amazing Kong Shimmer Women's Athletes 4/7/2007
81. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Billy Robinson AWA 3/11/1984
82. Typhoon vs. Muscle Outlawz Dragon Gate 11/25/2007
83. Akira Tozawa & BxB Hulk vs. Naruki Doi & Ricochet Dragon Gate 7/21/2013
1/20/2014
84. Shingo Takagi vs. YAMATO Dragon Gate 8/23/2013
85. Akira Tozawa vs. Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 12/20/2012
86. Cyber Kong vs. Uhaa Nation Dragon Gate 12/20/2011
87. YAMATO & Cyber Kong vs. Naruki Do & Naoki Tanisaki Dragon Gate 11/16/2008
88. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Samoa Joe NOAH 10/27/2007 
89. Kenou vs. Hitoshi Kumano NOAH 1/5/2014
90. Mohammed Yone vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 1/5/2014
91. Atsushi Kotoge vs. Daisuke Harada NOAH 1/5/2014
92. Naomichi Marufuji, Nakajima, & Ishimori vs. Takayama, Hirayanagi, & Ohara NOAH 1/5/2014
93. Shane Haste & Mikey Nicholls vs. Yuji Okabayashi & Shinya Ishikawa NOAH 1/5/2014
94. Yuji Nagata vs. MAYBACH Taniguchi NOAH 1/5/2014
95. KENTA vs. Takeshi Morishima NOAH 1/5/2014
96. Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji AJPW 1/02/2014
97. Kento Miyahara vs Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/02/2014
98. SUSHI, Tyson Dux & Jon Bolen vs Shigehiro Irie, Keisuke Ishii & Takao Soma AJPW 1/02/2014
99. Go Shiozaki vs KENSO AJPW 1/02/2014
100. Ultimo Dragon (c) vs Atsushi Aoki AJPW 1/02/2014
101. Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs Burning (Jun Akiyama, Takao Omori & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) AJPW 1/02/2014 
102. New Year 18 Man Openweight Battle Royale AJPW 1/02/2014
103. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/19/1992
1/21/2014
104. Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, & Dean Ambrose) WWE 1/20/2014
105. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods WWE 1/20/2014
106. Billy Gunn vs. CM Punk WWE 1/20/2014
107. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 1/20/2014
108. The Usos (Jimmy & Jey Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) WWE 1/20/2014
109. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton WWE 1/20/2014
110. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/29/1993
111. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/22/1995
112. Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart, Jim Neidhart, & British Bulldog) vs. Team WWF (Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Hawk, Animal, & Goldust) WWE 6/7/1997
1/22/2014
113. Taichi vs. Jado vs. Maximo NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
114. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa vs. OKUMURA & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
115. Titan, Fuego, Tiger Mask, KUSHIDA vs. Rey Escorpion, Vangelis, Niebra Roja, YOSHI-HASHI NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
116. Mascara Dorada & El Desperado vs. Volador Jr. & BUSHIROAD NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
117. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Rush NJPW CMLL 1/28/2014
118. Ultimo Guerrero, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii vs. La Sombra, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
119. Mistico vs. Mephisto. NJPW CMLL 1/18/2014
120. Jushin Liger vs. PAC NJPW 5/27/2012
1/23/2014
121. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs Shigehiro Irie & Keisuke Ishii AJPW 1/3/2014 
122. Tyson Dux vs Jon Bolen AJPW 1/3/2014
123. KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai vs Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata AJPW 1/3/2014
124. Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara vs Ultimo Dragon & Hikaru Sato AJPW 1/3/2014
125. SUSHI vs Takao Soma AJPW 1/3/2014
126. Suwama, Taiyo Kea & Masanobu Fuchi vs Jun Akiyama, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Masao Inoue AJPW 1/3/2014
127. Akebono vs Takao Omori AJPW 1/3/2014
128. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Muta NJPW 10/20/1996
1/24/2014
129. Maximo & Mascara Don vs. TAKA Michinoku & Taichi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
130.OKUMURA & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Stuka Jr. & Rey Cometa NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
131.Titan, Fuego, El Desperado, Tiger Mask, BUSHIROAD vs. Vangelis, Niebra Roja, Toru Yano, Gedo, Jado NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
132. Rey Escorpion & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Rush & Tetsuya Naito NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
133. Ultimo Guerrero vs. La Sombra NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
134. Mephisto, Shinsuke Nakamura, Yujiro Takahashi vs. Mistico, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
135. Mascara Dorada vs. Volador Jr. NJPW CMLL 1/19/2014
136. Toshiaki Kawada & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Yuji Nagata & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 12/14/2000
137. Super Delfin, Murahama, & Tsubasa vs. Jushin Liger, Makabe, & Tanaka 12/14/2000
1/26/2014
138. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 1/26/2014
139. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show WWE 1/26/2014
140. Randy Orton vs. John Cena WWE 1/26/2014
141. Royal Rumble Match WWE 1/26/2014
1/28/1992
142. Brian Pillman vs. Jushin Liger WCW 2/29/1992
143. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat WCW 6/20/1992
1/29/2014
144. Cedric Alexander vs. AJ Styles PWX 1/19/2014
1/30/2014
145. AJ Styles vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-11/16/2013
2/3/2014
157. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, & Big E. Langston vs. Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, & Dean Ambrose WWE 2/3/2014
158. Jack Swagger vs. Christian WWE 2/3/2014
159. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust WWE 2/3/2014
160. Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder WWE 2/3/2014
161. Curtis Axel vs. Sheamus WWE 2/3/2014
162. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, & Xavier Woods vs. Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan, & Luke Harper WWE 2/3/2014
163. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/3/2014
2/5/2014
164. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka ECW 7/8/1998
165. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Mastato Tanaka Zero One 3/2/2002
166. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/22/2004
167. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Kensuke Sasaki NJPW 1/4/1995
168. Shinya Hashimoto vs Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 5/1/1994
2/7/2014
170. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Big Van Vader NJPW 6/26/1988
171. Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto NJPW 7/19/1991
172. Big Van Vader vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 2/17/2000
173. Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/19/1990
174. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 2/18/2009
175. La Parka vs. Sliver King AAA 3/22/2009
2/9/2014
176. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi vs. Jushin Liger & El Desperado NJPW 2/9/2014
177. Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga NJPW 2/9/2014
178. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Yuji Nagata & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 2/9/2014
179. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver NJPW 2/9/2014
180. Satoshi Kojima vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum NJPW 2/9/2014
181. Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 2//9/2014
182. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA, Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe vs. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/9/2014
183. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/9/2014
184. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 2/9/2014
185. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 2/9/2014
2/11/2014
186. Rey Mysterio, Goldust, & Cody Rhodes vs. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Erick Rowan WWE 2/10/2014
187. Sheamus & Christian vs. Jack Swagger & Antonio Ceasero WWE 2/10/2014
188. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto del Rio WWE 2/10/2014
189. Mark Henry vs. Dean Ambrose WWE 2/10/2014
190. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/10/2014
2/12/2014
191. Alex Shelly & KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 2/11/2014
192. Yoshi-Hashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 2/11/2014
193. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Tama Tonga vs. Minoru Suzuki, Davey Boy Smith Jr., & Lance Archer NJPW 2/11/2014
194. Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe & RysukeTaguchi NJPW 2/11/2014
195. Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 2/11/201
196. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata NJPW 2/11/2014
197. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger NJPW 2/11/2014
198. El Desperado vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 2/11/2014
199. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 2/11/2014
200. Hirooki Goto vs/ Kazuchika Okada NJPW 2/11/2014
2/14/2014
201. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 12/12/2004
202. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/9/2004
203. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 8/8/2004
204. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 11/13/2004
2/15/2014
205. Daniel Bryan, Christian, & Sheamus vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, & Seth Rollins WWE 2/14/2014
206. Mark Henry vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 2/14/2014
207. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, & Jey Uso vs. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Ryback, & Curtis Axel WWE 2/14/2014
208. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young WWE 2/14/2014
209. The Miz vs. Fandango WWE 2/14/2014
210: Cesaro vs. Randy Orton WWE 2/14/2014
211. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 11/17/1996
212. Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin WWE 3/23/1997
2/17/2014
212. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
213. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 2/17/2014
214. Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns WWE 2/17/2014
215. John Cena vs. Cesaro WWE 2/17/2014
216. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 2/17/2014
217. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant NJPW 12/9/1982
2/21/2011
218. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiromu Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
219. Jushin Liger, KUSHIDA & Tiger Mask IV vs Brian Kendrick, Jado & Gedo NJPW 6/18/2011
220. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Mascara Dorada NJPW 6/18/2011
221. Masato Tanaka, Takashi Iizuka & Tomohiro Ishii vs Yuji Nagata, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Wataru Inoue NJPW 6/18/2011
222. Tetsuya Naito vs Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 6/18/2011
223. Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi NJPW 6/18/2011
224. Satoshi Kojima & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Lance Archer NJPW 6/18/2011
225. MVP vs Toru Yano NJPW 6/18/2011
226. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson vs Takuma Sano & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 6/18/2014
227. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/18/2011
228. Kenta Kobashi vs Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 1/19/1995
2/23/2014
229. Big E Langston vs. Jack Swagger WWE 2/23/2014
230. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 2/23/2014
231. Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan vs. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns WWE 2/23/2014
232. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/23/2014
233. Randy Orton vs. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Cesaro vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Sheamus WWE 2/23/2014
2/24/2014
234. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 2/24/2014
235. Cesaro vs. Big E. Langston WWE 2/24/2014
236. Christian vs. Sheamus WWE 2/24/2014
237. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 2/24/2014
238. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 2/2/4/2014
2/25/2014
239. Vader & Cactus Jack vs. Charlie Norris & Kane WCW 11/20/1993
240. Paul Roma & Erik Watts vs. Johnny B. Badd & Brian Knobbs WCW 11/20/1993
241. The Shockmaster & Paul Orndorff vs. Ricky Steamboat & Lord Steven Regal WCW 11/20/1993
242. The Equalizer & Awesome Kong vs. King Kong & Dustin Rhodes WCW 11/20/1993
243. Sting & Jerry Sags vs. Ron Simmons & Kieth Cole WCW 11/20/1993
244. Ric Flair & Steve Austin vs. Maxx Payne & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 11/20/1993
245. Rick Rude & Shanghai Pierce vs. Marcus Bagwell & Tex Slazenger WCW 11/20/1993
246. Hawk & Rip Rogers vs. Davey Boy Smith & Kole WCW 11/20/1993
247. 16 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/20/1993
248. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 7/06/1997
249. The Great Sasuke vs. Taka Michinoku WWE 7/06/1997
250. The Undertaker vs. Vader WWE 7/06/1997
251. Mankind vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley WWE 8/03/1997
252. Brian Pillman vs. Goldust WWE 8/03/1997
253. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn WWE 8/03/1997
254. British Bulldog vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 8/03/1997
255. Savio Vega, Miguel Pérez, Jr., Jose Estrada, Jr. & Jesús Castillo vs. Crush,Chainz, 8-Ball &Skull WWE 8/03/1997
256. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart 08/03/1997
257. Undertaker vs. Bret Hart 08/03/1997
2/27/2014
258. Goldust vs. Brian Pillman WWE 9/07/1997
259. Brian Christopher vs. Scott Putski WWE 9/07/1997
260. Savio Vega vs. Crush vs. Faarooq WWE 9/07/1997
261. Max Mini vs. El Torito WWE 9/07/1997
262. Mosh & Thrasher vs. Hawk & Animal vs. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Bret Hart & British Bulldog WWE 9/07/1997
263. Bret Hart vs. The Patriot WWE 9/07/1997
264. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 9/07/1997
2/28/2014
265. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro WWE 2/27/2014
266. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley WWE 2/27/2014
267. Konner & Vicktor vs. Scotty 2 Hotty & Grandmaster Sexy WWE 2/27/2014
268. Emma vs. Paige WWE 2/27/2014
269. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville WWE 2/27/2014
270. Rocky Maivia, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs. Hawkand & Animal WWE 10/05/1997
271. Max Mini & Nova vs. Tarantula & Mosaic WWE 10/05/1997
272. Henry & Phineas Godwinn vs. Mosh & Thrasher WWE 10/05/1997
273, Owen Hart vs. Faarooq WWE 10.05/1997
274. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull vs. Savio Vega, Jesus Castillo, Jose Estrada, Jr. & Miguel Pérez, Jr. WWE 10/05/1997
275. British Bulldog & Bret Hart vs. Vader & The Patriot WWE 10/05/1997
276. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 10/05/1997
3/1/2014
277. Billy Gunn, Road Dogg , Henry & Phineas vs. Mosh, Thrasher, Blackjack Windham, & Blackjack Bradshaw WWE 11/09/1997
278. The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, & Recon vs. Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, & Skull WWE 11/09/1997 
279. The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon vs. Vader, Goldust, Marc Mero & Steve Blackman WWE 11/09/1997
280. Mankind vs. Kane WWE 11/09/1997
281. Hawk, Animal, Ahmed Johnson, & Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown WWE 11/09/1997
282. Steve Austin vs. Owen Hart WWE 11/09/1997
283. Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 11/09/1997
284. Taka Michinoku vs. Brian Christopher WWE 12/07/1997
285. Miguel Pérez, Jr.,Jesus Castillo, Jr., & Jose Estrada, Jr vs. Chainz,Skull, & 8-Ball WWE 12/07/1997
286. Butterbean vs. Marc Mero WWE 12/07/1997
287. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Hawk & Animal WWE 12/07/1997
288. Triple H vs. Sgt. Slaughter WWE 12/107/1997
289. Jeff Jarrett vs. the Undertaker WWE 12/07/1997
290. Steve Austin vs. Rocky Maivia WWE 12/07/1997
291. Ken Shamrock vs. Shawn Michaels WWE 12/07/1997
3/3/2014
292. Billy Gunn & Road Dogg vs. Jimmy & Jey Uso WWE 3/3/2014
293. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family WWE 3/3/2014
294. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan WWE 3/3/2014
3/6/2014
295. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 8/13/2005
296. Bob Orton vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 11/1/1984
297. The Cobra vs. the Black Tiger NJPW 11/1/1984
298. Ryuske Taguchi vs. Toru Yano NJPW 11/22/2002
299. Genichiro Tenryu vs Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/23/1993
300. Toshiaki Kawada vs Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/11/2005
3/7/2014
301. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 8/7/2005
302. Shinya Hashimoto vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/3/1997
303. Brock Lesnar vs Masahiro Chono vs. Kazuyuki Fujita NJPW 10/8/2005
304. Yuji Nagata vs Koji Kanemoto NJPW 8/12/2006
305. Koji Kanemoto vs Satoshi Kojima NJPW 8/13/2006
306. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler WWE 3/07/2014
307. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs. Batista & Kane WWE 3/07/2014
03/09/2014
308. Vader vs. Goldust WWE 01/18/1998
309. The Rock vs. Ken Shamrock WWE 01/18/1998
310. Royal Rumble Match 1998 WWE 01/18/1998
311. Shawn Michaels vs. Undertaker WWE 01/18/1998
312. Yuji Nagata vs. KENTA NOAH 2/22/2014 
3/10/2014
313. The Great Muta, Sanada, & Yasu vs. Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, & Chris Sabin TNA 3/9/2014
314. Samuel Shaw vs. Mr. Anderson TNA 3/9/2014
315. Tigre Uno vs. Manik TNA 3/9/2014
316. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 3/9/2014
317. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe TNA 3/9/2014
318. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, & Willow vs. Robbie E. Jessie Godderz, Austin Aries, & Bobby Rhoode TNA 3/9/2014
319. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan WWE 3/10/2014
320. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback WWE 3/10/2014
321. Big E. vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/10/2014
322. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. Goldust & Cody Rhodes WWE 3/10/2014
323. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs. Batista & Randy Orton WWE 3/10/2014
324. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 3/6/2014
3/12/2014
325. Megumi Kudo vs. Aja Kong AJW 12/9/1993
326. Eriko Tsuchiya vs Megumi Kudo FMW 3/21/1997
327. Bison Kimura, Megumi Kudo, & Kaoru vs. Cooga, Aja Kong, & Combat Toyoda AJW 3/31/1996
328. Megumi Kudo vs. Combat Toyoda FMW 5/5/1996
329. Atsushi Onita vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 4/10/1999
3/13/2014
330. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Minoru Suzuki & Taichi NJPW 3/6/2014
331. Gedo & Jado vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Kushida NJPW 3/6/2014
332. Cpt. New Japan, El Desperado, & BUSHI vs. Super Strong Machine, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask NJPW 3/6/2014
333. Prince Devitt, Bad Luck Fale, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/6/2014
334. Toru Yano, Takashi Iizuka, Yujiro Takahashi, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 3/6/2014
335. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/6/2014
336. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/6/2014
03/14/2014
337. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs. Robbie E. & Jessie Godderz TNA 3/13/2014
338. Damien Sandow vs. Seth Rollins WWE 3/14/2014
339. Big E. vs. Fandango WWE 3/14/2014
340. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/14/2014
341. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 3/14/2014
342. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/14/2014
343. Kane vs. Big Show WWE 3/14/2014
344. The Great Muta vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 9/23/1991
345. The Great Muta vs. Super Strong Machine NJPW 8/25/1991
346. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase vs. The Great Muta & TNT NJPW 7/19/1991
347. Ricky Steamboat vs. The Great Muta NJPW 9/30/1990
348. The Great Muta vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 9/14/1990
349. Rick & Scott Steiner Brothers vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 12/12/1994
350. Shinya Hashimoto & Keiji Mutoh vs. Kensuke Sasaki & Hiroshi Hase NJPW 12/6/1994
03/16/2014
351. Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/15/2014
352. Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano NJPW 3/15/2014
353. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 3/15/2014
354. Hirooki Goto vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 3/15/2014
355. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Jado, & Gedo NJPW 3/15/2014
356. Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/15/2014\
357. Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 3/15/2014
258. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 3/15/2014
259. Davey Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/15/2014
3/17/2014
360. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger WWE 3/17/2014
361. Goldust vs. Fandango WWE 3/17/2014
362. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton WWE 3/17/2014
363. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin vs. Tracey Smothers & Steve Armstrong WCW 5/19/1991
364. Ricky Morton vs. Dan Spivey WCW 5/19/1991
365. Nikita Koloff vs. Tommy Rich WCW 5/19/1991
366. Dustin Rhodes vs. Terrance Taylor WCW 5/19/1991
367. Big Josh vs. Black Bart WCW 5/19/1991
368. Oz vs. Tim Parker WCW 5/19/1991
3/18/2014
369. Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman WCW 5/19/1991
370. El Gigante vs. Sid Vicious WCW 5/19/1991
371. Ron Simmons vs. Butch Reed WCW 5/19/1991
372. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 5/19/1991
373. Bobby Eaton vs. Arn Anderson WCW 5/19/1991
374. Ric Flair vs. Tatsumi Fujinami WCW 
3/22/2014
375. Sho Tanaka vs.Yohei Komatsu NJPW 3/22/2014
376. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Yuji Nagata vs.Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yan, & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 3/22/2014 
377. Bushi Kushida, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taka Michinoku, & Taichi NJPW 3/22/2014
378. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/22/2014
379. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Manabu Nakanishi vs. Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii,& Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/22/2014
380. Shelton Benjamin vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 3/22/2014
381. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 3/22/2014
382. Minoru Suzuki vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 3/22/2014
383. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 3/22/2014
3/23/2014
384. Shawn Michaels vs. Tatanka WWE 4/4/1993
385. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Samu & Fatu WWE 4/4/1993
386. Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster vs. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake WWE 4/4/1993
387. The Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzales WWE 4/4/1993
388. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 4/4/1993
389. Owen Hart vs. Bret Hart WWE 3/20/1994
390. Lex Luger vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
391. Shawn Michaels vs. Razor Ramon WWE 3/20/1994
392. Bret Hart vs. Yokozuna WWE 3/20/1994
393. Kushida & Bushi vs. Captain New Japan & Sho Tanaka NJPW 3/23/2014
394. Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer, Taichi & Taka Michinoku vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, & Tiger Mask Iv NJPW 3/23/2014
395. Kazushi Sakuraba, Manabu Nakanishi, & Yuji Nagata vs. Jado, Takashi Iizuka, & Toru Yano NJPW 3/23/2014
396. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 3/23/2014
397. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 3/23/2014
398. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yoshi-Hashi & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 3/23/2014
399. Prince Devitt, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 3/23/2014
400. Kota Ibushi, El Desperado, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, & Gedo NJPW 3/23/2014
401. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 3/23/2014
3/24/2014
402. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio WWE 3/24/2014 
403. Luke Harper vs. John Cena WWE 3/24/2014
404. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro & Jack Swagger WWE 3/24/2014
3/27/2014
405. Shawn Michaels vs. El Matador WWE 4/5/1992
406. The Undertaker vs. Jake Roberts WWE 4/5/1992
407. Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper WWE 4/5/1992
408. Randy Savage vs. Ric Flair WWE4/5/1992
409. Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty vs. Haku & The Barbarian WWE 3/24/1991
410. The British Bulldog vs. The Warlord WWE 3/24/1991
411. Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WWE 3/24/1991
412. Rick Martel vs. Jake Roberts WWE 3/24/1991
413. The Undertaker vs. Jimmy Snuka WWE 3/24/1991
414. Randy Savage vs. The Ultimate Warrior WWE 3/24/1991
415. Genichiro Tenryu & Kōji Kitao vs. Crush & Smash WWE 3/24/1991
416. Big Boss Man vs. Mr. Perfect WWE 3/24/1991
417. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Hulk Hogan WWE 3/24/1991
3/28/1992
418. Jimmy Garvin & Michael Hayes vs. Terry Taylor & Greg Valentine WCW 5/171992
419. Johnny B. Badd vs. Tracey Smothers WCW 5/17/1992
420. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 5/17/1992
421. Ron Simmons vs. Mr. Hughes WCW 5/17/1992
422. The Super Invader vs. Todd Champion WCW 5/17/1992
423. Richard Morton vs. Big Josh WCW 5/17/1992
424. Brian Pillman vs. Z-Man WCW 5/17/1992
425. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Tatsumi Fujinami & Takayuki Iizuka WCW 5/17/1992
426. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes, & Nikita Koloff vs. Rick Rude, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Bobby Eaton, & Larry Zabyszko WCW 5/17/1992
427. Kenta Kobashi vs Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 10/31/1998
428. Kenta Kobashi vs. Steve Williams AJPW 9/3/1993
429. Kenta Kobashi vs. Vader AJPW 2/27/2000
430. Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/12/1998
3/29/2014
431. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Takashi Sugiura NOAH 3/4/2007
432. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2002
433. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi 3/1/2003
434. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Shiro Koshinaka 6/12/2003
3/30/2014
435. Brian Pillman vs. Scotty Flamingo WCW 6/20/1992
436. Ron Simmons vs. Terry Taylor WCW 6/20/1992
437. Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/20/1992
438. Nikita Koloff, Dustin Rhodes, & Barry Windham vs. Steve Austin, Arn Anderson, & Bobby Eaton WCW 6/20/1992
439. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams WCW 6/20/1992
440. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal WWE 4/1/2001
441. Tazz, Bradshaw, & Faarooq vs. Val Venis, The Goodfather, & Bull Buchanan WWE 4/1/2001
442. Raven vs. Kane vs. The Big Show WWE 4/1/2001
443. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test WWE 4/1/2001
444. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Beniot WWE 4/1/2001
445. Chyna vs. Ivory WWE 4/1/2001
446. Shane McMahon vs. Vince McMahon WWE 4/1/2001
447. Matt & Jeff Hardy vs. Edge & Christian vs. Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley WWE 4/1/2001
448. 19 Man Gimmick Battle Royale WWE 4/1/2001
449. The Undertaker vs. Triple H WWE 4/1/2001
450. The Rock vs. Steve Austin WWE 4/1/2001
4/3/2004
451. Kenta Kobashi vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/25/2004
452. Chris Hero vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/13/2009
453. Go Shiozaki vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 9/23/2011
454. Toshiaki Kawada vs Yoshihiro Takayama NOAH 4/24/2010
4/4/2014
455. Cyber Kong, Super Shisa & Super Shenlong vs. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, "Jimmy" Kanda & Ryo "Jimmy" Saito Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
456. K-ness & Kotoka vs. "Jimmy" Kagetora & Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
457. Ricochet vs. "Jimmy" Susumu Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
458. Naruki Doi, Rich Swann,& Syachihoko BOY vs. Don Fuji, HUB & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
459. Dragon Kid vs. Masato Yoshino Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
460. BxB Hulk & Uhaa Nation vs. Shingo Takagi & Yamato Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
461. CIMA vs. Akira Tozawa Dragon Gate 5/5/2013
4/6/2014
462. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H WWE 4/6/2014
463. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Kane. Billy Gunn, & Road Dogg WWE 4/6/2014
464. 31 Man Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale WWE 4/6/2014
465. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 4/6/2014
466. Brock Lesnar vs. the Undertaker WWE 4/6/2014
467. Divas Championship Invitational WWE 4/6/2014
468. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton WWE 4/6/2014
4/7/2014
469. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi NJPW 4/6/2014
470. Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe, &Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 4/6/2014
471. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jax Dane & Rob Conway NJPW 4/6/2014
472. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 4/6/2014\
473. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt NJPW 4/6/2014
474. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga NJPW 4/6/2014
475. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 4/6/2014
476. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 4/6/2014
477. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 4/6/2014
4/10/2014
478. Shinya Hashimoto vs The Great Muta NJPW 9/23/1992
479. Hashimoto, Chono & Fujinami vs Tenryu, Hara, & Ishikawa NJPW 8/2/1993
480. Yuji Nagata vs Masahiro Chono NJPW 3/28/2004
4/12/2014
481. Strong Man, Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Jado NJPW 5/3/2012
482. Ryusuke Taguchi & KUSHIDA vs Taka Michinoku & Taichi NJPW 5/3/2012
483. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs Gedo & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2012
484. Prince Devitt vs Low Ki NJPW 5/3/2012
485. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs Toru Yano & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 5/3/2012
486. Yuji Nagata & Togi Makabe vs Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 5/3/2012
487. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Karl Anderson NJPW 5/3/2012
488. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito vs Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 5/3/2012
489. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto NJPW 5/3/2012
490. Nikita Koloff & Ricky Steamboat vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Brian Pillman WCW 7/12/1992
491. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Michael Hayes & Jimmy Garvin WCW 7/12/1992
492. Rick Rude & Steve Austin vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
493. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff WCW 7/12/1992
494. Hiroshi Hase & Shinya Hashimoto vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
495. Big Van Vader vs. Sting WCW 7/12/1992
496. Terry Gordy & Steve Williams vs. Barry Windham & Dustin Rhodes WCW 7/12/1992
4/13/2014
497. Takashi Sugiura, Suwa, Masaji Aoyagi vs. Tsuyoshi Kikuchi, Mitsuo Momota, & Katsuhiko Nakajima NOAH 7/18/2005
498. Mohammed Yone & Takeshi Morishima vs. Tamon Honda & Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/18/2005
499. Akitoshi Saito, Shiro Koshinaka, Masao Inoue, & Kishin Kawabata vs. Akira Taue, Naoki Sano, Jun Izumida, & Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/18/2005
500. Mushiking Terry vs. Black Mask NOAH 7/18/2005
501. Kenta vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru NOAH 7/18/2005
502. Minoru Suzuki & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Jun Akiyama & Makoto Hashi 7/18/2005
503. Takeshi Rikio vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NOAH 7/18/2005
504. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Yoshinari Ogawa NOAH 7/18/2005
505. Kenta Kobashi vs. Kensuke Sasaki NOAH 7/18/2005
506. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada NOAH 7/18/2005
4/18/2014
507. Mitsuo Momota vs. Haruka Eigen NOAH 7/10/2004
508. Tamon Honda, Jun Izumida, & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi vs. Masao Inoue, Kishin Kawabata, & Masaji Aoyagi NOAH 7/10/2004
509. Michael Modest & Donovan Morgan vs. Kotaro Suzuki & Ricky Marvin NOAH 7/10/2004
510. Scorpio & Richard Slinger vs. Akitoshi Saito & Makoto Hashi NOAH 7/10/2004
511. Akira Taue & Naoki Sano vs. Daisuke Ikeda & Mohammed Yone NOAH 7/10/2004
512. Naomichi Marufuji & Kenta vs. Kendo Kashin & Takashi Sugiura NOAH 7/10/2004
513. Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Jushin Liger NOAH 7/10/2004
514. Yoshihiro Takayama & Minoru Suzuki vs. Takeshi Rikio & Takeshi Morishima NOAH 7/10/2004
515. Mitsuharu Misawa & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Keiji Mutoh & Taiyo Kea NOAH 7/10/2004
516. Kenta Kobashi vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 7/10/2004
4/20/2014
517. Scott Hall & Punisher Dice Morgan vs. Shinya Hashimoto & Masa Saito NJPW 3/19/1990
4/25/2014
518. Bull Nakano & Aja Kong vs. Akira Hokuto & Shinbu Kandori AJW 3/27/1994
519. Mistico vs. ***** Casas CMLL 9/19/2009
520. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kushida NJPW 4/12/2014
4/26/2014
521. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai Stardom 3/16/2014
522. Alpha Female vs. Io Shirai Stardom 4/29/2013
523. Akira Hokuto vs Shinobu Kandori AJW 4/2/1993
524. Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori AJW 12/6/1993
4/27/2014
525. Akira Hokuto vs Mima Shimoda AJW 8/30/1995
526. Akira Hokuto vs Mayumi Ozaki JWP 11/18/1993
527. Eddie Edwards & Davey Richards vs. Robbie E, Jessie Godderz, & DJ Z TNA 4/27/2014
528. Mr. Anderson vs. Samuel Shaw TNA 4/27/2014
529. Kurt Angle & Willow vs. Ethan Carter III & Rockstar Spud TNA 4/27/2014
530. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno TNA 4/27/2014
531. Gunner vs. James Storm TNA 4/27/2014
532. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne TNA 4/27/2014
533. Bobby Roode vs. Bully Ray TNA 4/27/2014
534. Eric Young vs. Magnus TNA 4/17/2014
4/30/1992
535. Van Hammer & Danny Spivey vs. Johnny B. Badd & Cactus Jack WCW 12/28/1992
536. Big Van Vader & Dustin Rhodes vs. Kensuke Sasaki & The Barbarian WCW 12/28/1992
537. The Great Muta & Barry Windham vs. Brian Pillman & 2 Cold Scorpio WCW 12/28/1992
538. Steve Williams & Sting vs. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts WCW 12/28/1992
539. Masahiro Chono vs. The Great Muta WCW 12/28/1992
540. Steve Williams vs. Ron Simmons WCW 12/28/1992
541. Shane Douglas & Ricky Steamboat vs. Barry Windham & Brian Pillman WCW 12/28/1992
542. Battlbowl Battle Royal WCW 12/28/1992
5/3/2014
543. Bushi, Captain New Japan, El Desperado, & Máscara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan,Kushida, Tiger Mask, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 5/3/2014
544. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero NJPW 5/3/2014
545.Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 5/3/2014
546. Satoshi Kojima vs. Wes Brisco NJPW 5/3/2014
547. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/3/2014
548. Kota Ibushi vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/3/2014
549. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 5/3/2014
550. Jushin Liger, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, & Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 5/3/2014
551. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie v. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 5/3/2014
552. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 5/3/2014
5/4/2014
553. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 5/4/2014
554. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger 5/4/2014
555. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods & R-Truth WWE 5/4/2014
556. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E WWE 5/4/2014
557. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, & Roman Reigns vs. Triple H, Randy Orton, & Batista WWE 5/4/2014
558. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 5/4/2014
559. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka WWE 5/4/2014
560. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane WWE 5/4/2014
5/10/2014
561. Michael Bennett vs. ACH ROH 5/10/2014
562. Michael Elign vs. Takaaki Watanbe ROH 5/10/2014
563. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. B.J. Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly ROH 5/10/2014
564. Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong ROH 5/10/2014
565. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. Kushida & Alex Shelly ROH 5/10/2014
565. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura ROH 5/10/2014
566. Jay Lethal vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa ROH 5/10/2014
567. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada & Gedo 5/10/2014
568. Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen 5/10/2014
5/14/2014
569. Daisuke Seikimoto vs. Shinya Ishikawa BJW 5/05/2014
570. Isami Kodaka vs. Yuko Miyamoto BJW 5/05/2014
571. Suwama vs. Yuji Nagata AJPW 6/19/2011
572. Suwama vs. Go Shiozaki AJPW 8/25/2013
5/17/2014
573. Suwama vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi AJPW 4/9/2008
574. Shinya Hashimoto vs. The Great Muta AJPW 3/22/2003
5/17/2014
575. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Alex Koslov, Rocky Romero & Takaaki Watanabe ROH 5/17/2014
576. BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong vs. Gedo & Jado ROH 5/17/2014
577. Jay Lethal vs. Kushida ROH 5/17/2014
578. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe ROH 5/17/2014
579. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kevin Steen ROH 5/17/2014
580. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett ROH 5/17/2014
581. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs. Matt & Nick Jackson ROH 5/17/2014
582. Adam Cole vs. Jushin Thunder Liger ROH 5/17/2014
583. AJ Styles vs. Michael Elign vs. Kazuchika Okada ROH 5/17/2014
5/20/2014
584. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Scott Norton & Ice Train WCW 6/16/1996
585. El Gato vs. Konnan WCW 6/16/1996
586. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell WCW 6/16/1996
587. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 6/16/1996
588. Chris Beniot vs. Kevin Sullivan WCW 6/16/1996
589. Sting vs. Steven Regal WCW 6/16/1996
590. Arn Anderson & Ric Flair vs. Kevin Greene & Steve McMichael WCW 6/16/1996
591. The Giant vs. Lex Luger WCW 6/16/1996
592. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 8/22/2010
593. Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 12/11/2010
5/21/2014
594. Rey Misterio, Jr. vs. Psychosis WCW 7/7/1996
595. John Tenta vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 7/7/1996
596. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jim Duggan WCW 7/7/1996
597. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge WCW 7/7/1996
598. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno WCW 7/7/1996
599. Steve McMichael vs. Joe Gomez WCW 7/7/1996
600. Konnan vs. Ric Flair WCW 7/7/1996
601. The Giant & Kevin Sullivan vs. Arn Anderson & Chris Beniot WCW 7/7/1996
602. Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, & Hulk Hogan vs. Sting, Macho Man Randy Savage, & Lex Luger WCW 7/7/1996
5/22/2014
603. Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 8/10/1996
604. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train WCW 8/10/1996
605. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano WCW 8/10/1996
606. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Beniot WCW 8/10/1996
607. Booker T. & Stevie Ray vs. Rick & Scott Steiner WCW 8/10/1996
608. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 8/10/1996
609. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Sting & Lex Luger WCW 8/10/1996
610. The Giant vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 8/10/1996
611. Bo Dallas vs. Big E WWE 5/22/2014
612. Paige vs. Tamina WWE 5/22/2014
613. Comacho vs. Adam Rose WWE 5/22/2014
614. Sasha Banks vs. Natalya WWE 5/22/2014
615. Curt Hawkins vs. Adrian Neville 5/22/2014
5/23/2014
616. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. WCW 9/15/1996
617. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton WCW 9/15/1996
618. Konnan vs. Juventud Guerrera WCW 9/15/1996
619. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Beniot WCW 9/15/1996
620. Super Calo vs. Rey Misterio Jr. 9/15/1996
621. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags WCW 9/15/1996
622. Randy Savage vs. The Giant WCW 9/15/1996
623. Hollywood Hogan, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash, & Fake Sting vs. Lex Luger, Arn Anderson, Ric Flair, & Sting WCW 9/15/1996
5/25/2014
624. Bushi, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley, & Kushida vs. El Desperado, Jushin Liger, Máscara Dorada, & Tiger Mask NJPW 5/25/2014
625. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma, & Yuji Nagata NJPW 5/25/2014
626. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Ron Conway & Wes Brisco vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer NJPW 5/25/2014
627. Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin X vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano NJPW 5/25/2014
628. Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito 5/25/2014
629. Kazuhi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
630. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 5/25/2014
631. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 5/25/2014
632. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Daniel Gracie NJPW 5/25/2014
633. AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 5/25/2014
5/29/2014
634. Adam Rose vs. Comancho WWE 5/29/2014
635. Konnor & Viktor vs. El Loco & Kalisto WWE 5/29/2014
636. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn WWE 5/29/2014
637. Charlotte vs. Natalya WWE 5/29/2014
638. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd WWE 5/29/2014
6/1/2014
639. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle WWE 6/1/2014
640. Sheamus vs. Cesaro WWE 6/1/2014
641. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel WWE 6/1/2014
642. Alexander Rusev vs. Big E. WWE 6/1/2014
643. RVD vs. Bad News Barrett WWE 6/1/2014
644. Bray Wyatt vs. John Cena WWE 6/1/2014
645. Alicia Fox vs. Paige WWE 6/1/2014
646. Batista, Randy Orton, & Tripe H vs. Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns WWE 6/1/2014
6/2/2014
647. Taka Michinoku vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/30/2014
648. Tiger Mask IV vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/30/2014
649. El Desperado vs. Taichi NJPW 5/30/2014
650. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Bushi NJPW 5/30/2014
651.Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Jado, Tmohiro Ishii, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 5/30/2014
652. Alex Koslov vs. Ricochet NJPW 5/30/2014
653. Alex Shelly vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/30/2014
654. Kushida vs. Matt Jackson NJPW 5/30/2014
655. Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 5/30/2014
656. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs. RVD & Sheamus WWE 6/2/2014
657. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 6/2/2014
658. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Luke Harper & Eric Rowan WWE 6/2/2014
6/3/2014
659. Taichi vs. Tiger IV NJPW 5/31/2014
660. Taka Michinoku vs. Ricochet NJPW 5/31/2014
661. Kushida vs. Mascara Dorada NJPW 5/31/2014
662. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Matt Jackson NJPW 5/31/2014
663. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Captain New Japan vs. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows NJPW 5/31/2014
664. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Nick Jackson NJPW 5/31/2014
665. Kenny Omega vs. Rocky Romero NJPW 5/31/2014
666. Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado NJPW 5/31/2014
667. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 5/31/2014
668. Rocky Romero vs. Taichi NJPW 6/3/2014
669. Nick Jackson vs. Tiger Mask IV NJPW 6/3/2014
670. Matt Jackson vs. Taka Michinoku NJPW 6/3/2014
671. Captain New Japan, Tomoaki Honma, Manabu Nakanishi, Hiroshi Tanahashi, & Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 6/3/2014
672. Kushida vs. Bushi NJPW 6/3/2014
673. Kenny Omega vs. E Desperado NJPW 6/3/2014
674. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/3/2014
675. Alex Shelley vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/3/2014
6/4/2014
676. Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
677. Christopher Daniels & Kazarian vs. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
678. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
679. Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
680. Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
681. Masayuki Kono, Rene Dupree, & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry, & Taiyo Kea Wreste-1 3/2/2014
682. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo vs. Jessie Godderz & Robbie E Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
683. Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
684. Magnus vs. Kai Wrestle-1 3/2/2014
6/5/2014
685. Jumbo Tsuruta vs. Mitsuharu Misawa AJPW 6/8/1990
686. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Kenta Kobashi AJPW 10/25/1995
687. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 6/3/1994
688. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Stan Hansen AJPW 4/21/1993
689. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama AJPW 2/27/2000
690. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Akira Taue AJPW 9/10/1995
6/8/2014
691. BUSHI, Kenny Omega, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Don, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask NJPW 6/8/2014
692. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi vs Gedo & Rock Romero NJPW 6/8/2014
693. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata NJPW 6/8/2014
694. Kushida vs. Taichi NJPW 6/8/2014
695. Ricochet vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 6/8/2014
696. Jado & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 6/8/2014
697. Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 6/8/2014
698. Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI NJPW 6/8/2014
699. Kushida vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/8/2014
6/11/2014
700. Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Jun Akiyama NOAH 4/11/2014
6/19/2014
701. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero WCW 10/27/1996
702. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Giant WCW 10/27/1996
703. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho WCW 10/27/1996
704. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson WCW 10/27/1996
705. Steve McMichael & Chris Beniot WCW 10/27/1996
706. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Booker T & Stevie Ray WCW 10/27/1996
707. Randy Savage vs. Hollywood Hogan WCW 10/27/1996
6/21/2014
708. Alex Shelley & Kushida vs. Matt & Nick Jackson NJPW 6/21/2014
709. Tetsuya Naito vs. Toma Tonga NJPW 6/21/2014
710. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata NJPW 6/21/2014
711. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer NJPW 6/21/2014
712. Kota Ibushi vs. Ricochet NJPW 6/21/2014
713. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka vs. Toru Yano & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 6/21/2014
714. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 6/21/2014
715. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe NJPW 6/21/2014
716. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 6/21/2014
6/24/2014
717. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 11/24/1996
718. Chris Jericho vs. Nick Patrick WCW 11/24/1996
719. Jeff Jarrett vs. The Giant WCW 11/24/1996
720. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Jacques Rougeaur & Carl Ouellet WCW 11/24/1996
721. Dean Malenko vs. Psychosis WCW 11/24/1996
722. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Meng & Barbarian vs. Jerry Sags & Brian Knobs WCW 11/24/1996
723. 60 Man Battle Royal WCW 11/24/1996
6/26/2014
724. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa WCW 12/29/1996
725. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Jushin Thunder Liger WCW 12/29/1996
726. Chris Beniot vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 12/29/1996
727. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs. Meng & Barbarian WCW 12/29/1996
728. Eddie Guerrero vs. Diamond Dallas Page WCW 12/29/1996
729. Lex Luger vs. The Giant WCW 12/29/1996
730. Roddy Piper vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan WCW 12/29/1996
6/28/2014
731. Mitsuya Nagai & Kengo Mashimo vs. Kento Miyahara & Menso-re Oyaji AJPW 6/15/2014
732. Ryuji Hijikata vs. Masao Inoue AJPW 6/15/2014
733. Osamu Nishimura & Koji Doi vs. Yutaka Yoshie & Masato Shibata AJPW 6/15/2014
734. Sushi vs. Kotaro Suzuki AJPW 6/15/2014
735. KENSO & Hideki Suzuki vs. Suwama & Hikaru Sato AJPW 6/15/2014
736. Jun Akiyama vs. Takao Omori AJPW 6/15/2014 
6/29/2014
737. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada, & Tiger Mask IV vs. Fuego, Bushi, & Yohei Komatsu NJPW 6/29/2014
738. Ryusuke Taguchi, Satoshi Kojima, & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & Captain New Japan NJPW 6/29/2014
739. Yoshi-Hashi & Toru Yano vs. Takashi Iizuka & Minoru Suzuki NJPW 6/29/2014
740. Tomoaki Honma & Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata & Hirooki Goto NJPW 6/29/2014
741. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kushida, & Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi, & Naito Tetsuya NJPW 6/29/2014
742. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Rocky Romero, & Alex Koslov vs. Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Toma Tonga NJPW 6/29/2014
743. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 6/29/2014
744. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper WWE 6/29/2014
745. Naomi vs. Paige WWE 6/29/2014
746. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston WWE 6/29/2014
747. Stardust & Goldust vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel WWE 6/29/2014
748. Big E vs. Rusev WWE 6/29/2014
749. Summer Rae vs. Layla 6/29/2014
750. Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro vs. Roman Reigns vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus WWE 6/29/2014
7/02/2014
751. Kenta vs. Bryan Danielson NOAH 10/13/2008
7/03/2014
752. Shinya Ishikawa vs. Atsushi Maruyama BJW 6/15/2014
753. Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Manabu Soya BJW 6/15/2014
754. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Daichi Hashimoto BJW 6/15/2014
755. Yuko Miyamoto vs. Ryuji Ito BJW 6/15/2014
7/05/2014
756. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, & Mascara Dorada vs. Bushi, Sho Tanaka, & Fuego NJPW 7/04/2014 
757. Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iisuka, & Taka Michinoku 
758. Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado NJPW 7/04/2014
759. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Naito Tetsuya vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/04/2014
760. Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, Rocky Romero, & Alex Koslav vs. Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Bad Luck Fale, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 7/04/2014
761. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, Captain New Japan, & Ryusuke vs. Hiroshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Yuji Nagata, & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 7/04/2014 
762. Kushida vs. Kota Ibushi NJPW 7/04/2014
7/09/2014
763. Masaaki Mochizuki & Mr. High Tension Kotoka vs. Don Fujii & Ryotsu Shimizu Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
764. Super Sisha vs. Jimmy Kagetora Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
765. CIMA & Dragon Kid vs. Gamma & Yosuke Santa Maria Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
766. Yamato & Naruki Doi vs. Genki Horiguchi H.A.Gee.Me & Jimmy Susumu Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
767. BxB Hulk vs. Kzy Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
768. T-Hawk, Eita, & U-T vs. Masato Yoshino, Akira Tozawa, & Shingo Takagi Dragon Gate 6/7/2014
769. Jun Akiyama vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/17/2003
770. Keiji Mutoh vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 8/11/1991
771. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Hiroshi Hase NJPW 08/03/1993
772. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 08/01/1998
773. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Osamu Nishimura NJPW 08/06/2001
7/10/2014
774. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 08/15/2014
7/12/2014
775. Satoshi Kojima vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 08/13/2006
776. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 08/12/2007
777. Tetsuya Naito vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 0/8/08/2010
778. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 08/03/2012
7/13/2014
779. Yagi & Nouchi vs. Maekawa & Tamada JWP 5/22/1994
780. Bolshoi Kid vs. Command Bolshoi JWP 5/22/1994
781. Cuty Suzuki vs. Takako Inoue JWP 5/22/1994
782. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Chigusa Nagayo JWP 5/22/1994
783. Candy Okutsu vs. Kyoko Inoue JWP 5/22/1994
784. Devil Masami & Bull Nakano vs. Fukuoka & Hasegawa JWP 5/22/1994
785. Aja Kong vs. Dynamite Kansai JWP 5/22/1994
7/20/2014
786. Fandango vs. Adam Rose WWE 7/20/2014
787. Cameron vs. Naomi WWE 7/20/2014
788. Jimmy & Jey Uso vs. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan WWE 7/20/2014
789. Paige vs. AJ Lee WWE 7/20/2014
790. Jack Swagger vs. Rusev WWE 7/20/2014
791. Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho WWE 7/20/2014
792. Intercontinental Battle Royal WWE 7/20/2014
793. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton WWE 7/20/2014
7/21/2014
794. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/21/2014
795. Shelton Benjamin vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/21/2014
796. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/21/2014
797. Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 7/21/2014
798. Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/21/2014
799. Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/21/2014
800. Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 7/21/2014
801. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/21/2014
802. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/21/2014
803. Kazuchika Okada vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/21/2014
7/23/2014
804. Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/23/2014
805. Shelton Benjamin vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/23/2014
806. Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/23/2014
807. Tetsuya Naito vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/23/2014
808. Yuji Nagata vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 7/23/2014
809. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/23/2014
810. Toru Yano vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/23/2014
811. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/23/2014
812. Togi Makabe vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/23/2014
813. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/23/2014
7/24/2014
814. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Brodie Lee Chikara 9/7/2008
815. Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk AJPW 11/30/1981
816. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk vs. Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka AJPW 12/13/1981
7/25/2014
817. Tomoaki Honma vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/25/2014
818. Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/25/2014
819. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/25/2014
820. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 7/25/2014
821. Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/25/2014
822. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. 7/25/2014
823. Yuji Nagata vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/25/2014
824. Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/25/2014
825. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima NJPW 7/25/2014
826. Togi Makabe vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/25/2014
7/26/2014
827. Satoshi Kojima vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/26/2014
828. Shelton Benjamin vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/26/2014
829. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 7/26/2014
830. Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/26/2014
831. Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/26/2014
832. Togi Makabe vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/26/2014
833. Yuji Nagata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 7/26/2014
834. Tetsuya Naito vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/26/2014
835. Kazuchika Okada vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/26/2014
836. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/26/2014
7/28/2014
837. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 7/28/2014
838. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/28/2014
839. Satoshi Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/28/2014
840. Minoru Suzuki vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/28/2014
841. Toru Yano vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/28/2014
842. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 7/28/2014
843. Hirooki Goto vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/28/2014
844. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/28/2014
845. Tomoaki Honma vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 7/28/2014
846. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 7/28/2014
7/31/2014
847. Doc Gallows vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 7/31/2014
848. Yuji Nagata vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 7/31/2014
849. Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 7/31/2014
850. Satoshi Kojima vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 7/31/2014
851. Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 7/31/2014
852. Minoru Suzuki vs. Lance Archer NJPW 7/31/2014
853. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 7/31/2014
854. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. AJ Styles NJPW 7/31/2014
855. Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano NJPW 7/31/2014
856. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 7/31/2014
8/1/2014
857. Satoshi Kojima vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/1/2014
858. Toru Yano vs. Lance Archer NJPW 8/1/2014
859. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/1/2014
860. Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/1/2014
861. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 8/1/2014
862. Tomoaki Honma vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/1/2014
863. Togi Makabe vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/1/2014
864. Minoru Suzuki vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/1/2014
865. Yuji Nagata vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/1/2014
866. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/1/2014
8/2/2014
867. Stan Hansen vs. Steve Williams AJPW 6/5/1990
868. Stan Hansen vs. Toshiaki Kawada AJPW 3/5/1995
869. Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs. Megumi Kudo & Combat Toyota AJW 4/2/1993
8/3/2014
870. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/3/2014
871. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/3/2014
872. Yuji Nagata vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/3/2014
873. Satoshi Kojima vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/3/2014
874. Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/3/2014
875. Lance Archer vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/3/2014
876. Togi Makabe vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/3/2014
877. Tomoaki Honma vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/3/2014
878. Kazuchika Okada vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/3/2014
879. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 8/3/2014
8/4/2014
880. Tomoaki Honma vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/4/2014
881. Lance Archer vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/4/2014
882. Yuji Nagata vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/4/2014
883. Togi Makabe vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan NJPW 8/4/2014
884. Tetsuya Naito vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/4/2014
885. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/4/2014
886. Satoshi Kojima vs. Nakamura Shinsuke NJPW 8/4/2014
887. AJ Styles vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/4/2014
888. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/4/2014
899. Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 8/4/2014
8/6/2014
900. Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 8/6/2014
901. Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/6/2014
902. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 8/6/2014
903. Minoru Suzuki vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/6/2014
904. Togi Makabe vs. Toru Yano NJPW 8/6/2014
905. AJ Styles vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/6/2014
906. Okada Kazuchika vs. Lance Archer NJPW 8/6/2014
907. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata NJPW 8/6/2014
908. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/6/2014
909. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/6/2014
8/8/2014
910. Tomoaki Honma vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/8/2014
911. Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 8/8/2014
912. Hirooki Goto vs. Lance Archer NJPW 8/8/2014
913. Tetsuya Naito vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/8/2014
914. Yuji Nagata vs. Tomohiro Ishii NJPW 8/8/2014
915. Katsuyori Shibata vs. Doc Gallows NJPW 8/8/2014
916. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/8/2014
917. Togi Makabe vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/8/2014
918. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 8/8/2014
919. Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 8/8/2014
8/9/2014
920. Yuji Nagata vs. Naomichi Marufuji NOAH 7/5/2014
8/10/2014
921. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, Tiger Mask IV, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Lance Archer, Davey Boy Smith Jr., Taka Michinoku, & El Desperado NJPW 8/10/2014
922. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, & Bushi vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Doc Gallows, & Bad Luck Fale NJPW 8/10/2014
923. Toru Yano, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Yoshi-Hashi vs. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka, & Shelton Benjamin NJPW 8/10/2014 
924. Jushin Thunder Liger & Captain New Japan vs. Adam Cole & Michael Bennett NJPW 8/10/2014
925. Alex Shelley & Kushida vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reily NJPW 8/10/2014
926. Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 8/10/2014
927. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 8/10/2014
928. Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 8/10/2014
929. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. AJ Styles NJPW 8/10/2014
930. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Okada Kazuchika 8/10/2014
8/17/2014
931. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam WWE 8/17/2014
932. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz WWE 8/17/2014
933. AJ Lee vs. Paige WWE 8/17/2014
934. Jack Swagger vs. Rusev WWE 8/17/2014
935. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins WWE 8/17/2014
936. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 8/17/2014
937. Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon WWE 8/17/2014
938. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton WWE 8/17/2014
939. John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar WWE 8/17/2014
8/18/2014
940. Aero Star, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrad & Pimpinela Escarlata vs, Mamba, Mini Abismo *****, Sexy Star, & Súper Fly AAA 8/17/2014
941. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Daga vs. Fénix vs. Angélico vs. Australian Suicide vs. Bengala vs. Drago vs. Jack Evans vs. Joe Líder vs. Pentagón Jr. AAA 8/17/2014
942. Taya vs. Faby Apache AAA 8/17/2014
943. El Mesías vs. Electroshock vs. Averno vs. Blue Demon, Jr., vs. Chessman vs. La Parka AAA 8/17/2014
944. Psycho Clown vs. El Texano Jr. AAA 8/17/2014
945. El Hijo del Perro Aguayo vs. Cibernético, Dr. Wagner, Jr. vs. El Hijo de Dr. Wagner vs. Myzteziz AAA 8/17/2014
8/19/2014
946. Jaguar Yokota vs. Devil Masami AJW 7/19/1982
947. Jaguar Yokota vs. Dump Matsumoto AJW 10/6/1984
948. Bull Nakano vs. Aja Kong AJW 11/14/1990
949. Mayumi Ozaki vs. Toshiyo Yamada GAEA 2/13/2000
950. Ayako Hamada vs. Kumiko Maekawa AJW 8/29/2004
8/21/2014
951. Yoshihiro Tajiri vs. Shinjiro Otani NJPW 01/4/1997
952. Takayuki Iizuka, Akira Nogami, & El Samurai vs. Nobukazu Hirai, Koki Kitahara, & Masao Orihara NJPW 1/04/1993
953. Shinya Hashimoto & Masa Saito vs. Scott Norton & Dustin Rhodes NJPW 1/04/1993
954. Hiroshi Hase vs. Sting NJPW 1/04/1993
955. Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Takashi Ishikawa NJPW 1/04/1993
956. Masashi Aoyagi, The Great Kabuki, Shiro Koshinaka & Akitoshi Saito vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Norio Honaga, Hiro Saito & Super Strong Machine NJPW 1/04/1993
957. Ron Simmons vs. Tony Halme NJPW 1/04/1993
958. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Último Dragón NJPW 1/04/1993
959. Hawk Warrior & Power Warrior vs. Rick & Scott Steiner NJPW 1/04/1993
960. Genichiro Tenryu vs. Riki Chōshū NJPW 1/04/1993
8/22/2014
961. Tokimitsu Ishizawa & Yuji Nagata vs. Hiromitsu Kanehara & Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 9/10/1995
962. Shinjiro Otani vs. Kenichi Yamamoto NJPW 9/10/1995
963. Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 9/10/1995
964. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano NJPW 9/10/1995
965. Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo NJPW 9/10/1995
966. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Masahito Kakihara NJPW 9/10/1995
967. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano NJPW 9/10/1995
968. Keiji Muto vs. Nobuhiko Takada NJPW 9/10/1995
969. Taiyo Kea vs. Genichiro Tenryu AJPW 10/27/2001
970. Toshiaki Kawada vs. Taiyo Kea AJPW 4/7/2008
8/23/2014
971. Captain New Japan, Tama Tonga, &Wataru Inoue vs. Jado,Tomohiro Ishii, &Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 1/04/2013 
972. Bushi, Kushida, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Hiromu Takahashi, Jushin Liger, & Tiger Mask IV NJPW 1/04/2013
973. Akebono, Manabu Nakanishi, MVP, & Strong Man vs. Bob Sapp, Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 1/04/2013
974. Masato Tanaka vs. Shelton Benjamin NJPW 1/04/2013
975. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Karl Anderson & Hirooki Goto NJPW 1/04/2013
976. Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki NJPW 1/04/2013
977. Prince Devitt vs. Kota Ibushi vs. Low Ki NJPW 1/04/2013
978. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Keiji Mutoh & Shinjiro Otani NJPW 1/04/2013
979. Togi Makabe vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 1/04/2013
980. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kazushi Sakuraba NJPW 1/04/2013
981. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 1/04/2013
8/26/2014
982. Billy Robinson vs. Jumbo Tsuruta AJPW 6/17/1976
8/28/2014
983. Mayumi Ozaki vs. KAORU GAEA 1/30/2000
984. Chigusa Nagayo vs. Akira Hokuto AJW 3/19/1998
985. Akira Hokuto vs. KAORU GAEA 4/12/1997
8/29/2014
986. Masahiro Chono vs. Chris Jericho WCW 1/25/1997
987. Hugh Morris vs. Big Bubba Rogers WCW 1/25/1997
988. Jeff Jarrett vs. Michael Wallstreet WCW 1/25/1997
989. Scotty Riggs vs. Buff Bagwell WCW 1/25/1997
990. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Scott Norton WCW 1/25/1997
991. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash WCW 1/25/1997
992. Eddie Guerrero vs. Syxx WCW 1/25/1997
993. The Giant vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan WCW 1/25/1997
8/30/1997
994. Dean Malenko vs. Syxx WCW 2/23/1997
995. Juventud Guerrera, Super Caló, & Ciclope vs. Konnan, La Parka, & Villano IV WCW 2/23/1997
996. Prince Iaukea vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. WCW 2/23/1997
997. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Buff Bagwell WCW 2/23/1997
998. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Jericho WCW 2/23/1997
999. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Rocco Rock & Johnny Grudge vs. Meng & Barbarian WCW 2/23/1997
1000. Steve McMichael vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 2/23/1997
1001. Chris Beniot vs. The Taskmaster WCW 2/23/1997
1002. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. The Giant & Lex Luger WCW 2/23/1997
1003. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Roddy Piper WCW 2/23/1997
8/31/2014
1004. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko WCW 3/16/1997
1005. Último Dragón vs. Psychosis WCW 3/16/1997
1006. Glacier vs. Mortis WCW 3/16/1997
1007. Buff Bagwell vs. Scotty Riggs WCW 3/16/1977
1008. Rocco Rock & Johnny Grudge vs. Booker T & Stevie ray WCW 3/16/1997
1009. Prince Iaukea vs. Rey Misterio, Jr. WCW 3/16/1997
1010. Team New World Order vs. Team WCW vs. Team Piper WCW 3/16/1997
9/6/20104
1011. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon WCW 4/6/1997
1012. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa WCW 4/6/1997
1013. Prince Iaukea vs. Lord Steven Regal WCW 4/6/1997
1014. Rocco Rock & Johnny Grudge vs. Steve McMichael & Jeff Jarrett WCW 4/6/1997
1015. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Beniot WCW 4/6/1997
1016. Kevin Nash vs. Rick Steiner WCW 4/6/1997
1017. Booker T & Stevie Ray vs. Lex Luger & The Giant WCW 4/6/1997
1018. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Macho Man Randy Savage WCW 4/6/1997
9/11/2014
1019. Kalisto vs. Sin Cara vs. Konnor & Viktor WWE 9/11/2014
1020. Enzo Amore vs. Sylvester Lefort WWE 9/11/2014
1021. Charlotte vs. Bayley WWE 9/11/2014
1023. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd WWE 9/11/2014
1024. Konosuke Takeshita vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi DDT 8/17/2014
9/14/2014
1025. Alex Shelley & Sho Tanaka vs. El Desperado & Taichi NJPW 9/05/2014
1026. Jushin Liger & Tiger IV vs. Maximo & Bushi NJPW 9/05/2014
1027. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Satoshi Kojima, & Yohei Komatsu vs. Yuji Nagata, Mananu Nakanishi, & Captain New Japan 9/05/2014
1028. Toru Yano, Rocky Romero, & Alex Kozlov v. Minoru Suzuki, Takashi Iizuka, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 9/05/2014
1029. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Hirooki Goto & Kota Ibushi NJPW 9/05/2014
1030. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kushida vs. Tetsuya Naito & Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 9/05/2014
1031. Shinsuke Nakamura, Kazuchika Okada, Tomohiro Ishii, Yoshi-Hashi, & Gedo vs. Karl Anderson, Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Yujiro Takahashi, & Toma Tonga NJPW 9/05/2014
9/21/2014
1032. Tomohiro Ishii, Alex Koslov, & Rocky Romero Jr. vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Nick Jackson, & Matt Jackson NJPW 9/21/2014
1033. Bushi, Maximo, & Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado, Taichi, & Taka Michinoku NJPW 9/21/2014
1034. Satoshi Kojima, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Tomoaki Honma, & Jushin Liger vs. Yuji Nagata, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask IV, & Captain New Japan NJPW 9/21/2014
1035. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Iizuka Takashi & Minoru Suzuki NJPW 9/21/2014
1036. Kushida vs. Ryusuke Taguchi NJPW 9/21/2014
1037. AJ Styles & Toma Tonga vs. Kota Ibushi & Naito Tetsuya NJPW 9/21/2014
1038. Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows vs. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 9/21/2014
1039. Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 9/21/2014
1040. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 9/21/2014
1041. Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura NJPW 9/21/2014
1042. Jimmy Uso & Jey Uso vs. Goldust & Stardust WWE 9/21/2014
1043. Sheamus vs. Cesaro WWE 9/21/2014
1044. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz WWE 9/21/2014
1045. Rusev vs. Mark Henry WWE 9/21/2014
1046. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho WWE 9/21/2014
1047. Paige vs. Nikki Bella vs. AJ Lee WWE 9/21/2014
1048. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena WWE 9/21/2014
1049. Blue Panther, Cachorro, & Dragon Lee vs. El Felino, Puma, & Tiger CMLL 9/19/2014
1050. Princesa Sujei vs. Goya Kong vs. Estrellita vs. Marcela vs. Zeuxis vs. Dalys vs. Tiffany vs. Amapola CMLL 9/19/2014
1051. Volador Jr., Mascara Dorada, & Valiente vs. Mr. Niebla, Euforia, & Thunder CMLL 9/19/2014
1052. Rey Cometa vs. El Barbaro Cavernario CMLL 9/19/2014
1053. Rush & Mascara vs. ***** Casas & Shocker CMLL 9/19/2014
1054. Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero CMLL 9/19/2014
9/23/2014
1055. El Dandy vs. ***** Casas vs. El Hijo del Santo CMLL 12/6/1996
1056. El Hijo del Santo vs. ***** Casas CMLL 9/19/1997
1057. Maximo vs. Shocker CMLL 8/30/2014
1058. Marco Corleone vs Terrible CMLL 8/23/2014
1059. Psycho Clown, Monster Clown, & Murder Clown vs. Hijo del Fantasma, Silver King, & Texano Jr. AAA 7/26/2014
9/24/2014
1060. Bushi, Captain New Japan, & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Jushin Liger, Máximo & Tiger Mask NJPW 9/23/2014
1061. Rocky Romero Jr. & Alex Koslov vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 9/23/2014
1062. Gedo, Kazushi Sakuraba, & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taka Michinoku, & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 9/23/2014
1063. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 9/23/2014
1064. Alex Shelley & Kushida vs. El Desperado & Taichi NJPW 9/23/2014
1065. Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Bad Luck Fale & Toma Tonga NJPW 9/23/2014
1066. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi NJPW 9/23/2014
1067. Yujiro Takahashi vs. Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 9/23/2014
1068. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Naito Tetsuya vs. AJ Styles & Doc Gallows NJPW 9/23/2014
1069. Kazuchika Okada vs. Karl Anderson NJPW 9/23/2014
9/26/2014
1070. Daniel Mishima, Kensuke Sasaki & Michael Iwasa vs. Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Magnum TOKYO Dragon Gate 9/17/2004
9/27/2014
1071. Ultimo Dragon vs. Steven Regal WCW 5/18/1997
1072. Madusa vs. Luna Vachon WCW 5/18/1997
1073. Rey Mysterio, Jr. vs. Yuji Yasuraoka WCW 5/18/1997
1074. Glacier vs. Mortis WCW 5/18/1997
1075. Dean Malenko vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 5/18/1997
1076. Chris Beniot vs. Meng WCW 5/18/1997
1077. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Konnan & Hugh Morris WCW 5/18/1997
1078. Mongo McMichael vs. Reggie White WCW 5/18/1997
1079. Ric Flair, Roddy Piper, & Kevin Greene vs. Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, & Syxx WCW 5/18/1997
1080. Mascarita Sagrada & Octagóncito vs. Espectrito & Jerrito Estrada AAA 11/6/1994
1081. Fuerza Guerrera, Madonna's Boyfriend, & Psicosis vs. Rey Mysterio, Jr., Heavy Metal, & Latin Lover AAA 11/6/1994
1082. Octagón & El Hijo del Santo vs. Art Barr & Eddie Guerrero AAA 11/6/1994
1083. Perro Aguayo vs. Konnan AAA 11/6/1994
1084. Minoru Suzuki vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/16/2006
1085. Kensuke Sasaki vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/24/2010
1086. Noamichi Marufuiji vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 11/21/2004
1087. Go Shiozaki vs. Takashi Sugiura NOAH 12/6/2009
1088. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Go Shiozaki NOAH 7/10/2010
9/28/2014
1089. Devil Masami vs. Chigusa Nagayo AJW 8/22/1985
1090. Bull Nakano & Dump Matsumoto vs. The Jumping Bomb Angels AJW 8/22/1985
1091. The Jumping Bomb Angels vs. Bull Nakano & Dump Matsumoto AJW 10/10/1985
10/8/2014
1092. Mistico vs. Jushin Liger CMLL 9/20/2009
10/9/2014
1093. Rey Cometa vs. Puma King CMLL 9/22/2012
10/12/2014
1094. Ultimo Dragon vs. Psychosis WCW 6/15/1997
1095. Scott Steiner & Rick Steiner vs. Booker & Stevie Rey WCW 6/15/1997
1096. Konnan vs. Hugh Morris WCW 6/15/1997
1097. Glacier vs. Wrath WCW 6/15/1997
1098. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa WCW 6/15/1997
1099. Chris Beniot vs. Meng WCW 6/15/1997
1100. Kevin Greene vs. Steve McMichael WCW 6/15/1997
1110. Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs. Roddy Piper & Ric Flair WCW 6/15/1997
1111. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Randy Savage WCW 6/15/1997
1112. Manabu Soya vs Hideyoshi Kamitani BJW 4/28/2014
1113. Shinobu & Madoka vs Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa BJW 4/28/2014
1114. Great Kojika, Numazawa & Tsukamoto vs Pondo, Hoshino & Inaba BJW 4/28/2014
1115. Daisuke Sekimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto vs Ryuichi Kawakami & Shinya Ishikawa BJW 4/28/2014
1116. Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs Ryuji Ito & Masaya Takahashi BJW 4/28/2014
10/13/2014
1117. Kota Ibushi,Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata vs. Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows,.Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga NJPW 10/13/2014
1118. Chase Owens vs. Bushi NJPW 10/13/2014
1119. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. NJPW 10/13/2014
1120. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Takashi Iizuka & Minoru Suzuki NJPW 10/13/2014
1121. Alex Shelley & Kushida vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson NJPW 10/13/2014
1122. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Desperado NJPW 10/13/2014
1123. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 10/13/2014
1124. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 10/13/2014
1125. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito NJPW 10/13/2014
1126. AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi NJPW 10/13/2014
1127. Minoru Tanaka vs. Manik Wrestle-1/TNA 10/12/2014
1128. Ethan Carter III vs. Ryota Hama Wrestle-1/TNA 10/12/2014
1129. MVP vs. Kazma Sakamoto Wrestle-1/TNA 10/12/2014
1130. Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki vs. Kaz Hayashi Wrestle-1/TNA 10/12/2014
1131. Andy Wu & El Hijo del Panter vs. Jiro Kuroshio & Yusuke Kodama Wrestle-1/TNA 10/12/2014
1131. Bully Ray & Devon vs. Tommy Dreamer & Abyss Wrestle-1/TNA 10/12/2014
1132. Havok vs. Velvet Sky Wrestle-1/TNA 10/12/2014
1133. The Great Muta & Tajiri vs. James Storm & The Great Sanada Wrestle-1/TNA 10/12/2014
10/23/2014
1134. Plum Mariko and Hikari Fukuoka vs. Sakie Hasegawa and Kaoru Ito AJW 4/2/1993
1135. Saemi Numata and Terri Power vs. Shark Tsuchiya and Crusher Maedomari AJW 4/2/1993
1136. KAORU and Ultima Tigrita vs. Mima Shimoda and Tomoko Watanabe AJW 4/2/1993

1137. Etsuko Mita and Suzuka Minami vs. Miki Handa and Rumi Kazama AJW 4/2/1993
1138. Chigusa Nagayo vs. Devil Masami AJW 4/2/1993
1139. Cuty Suzuki and Mayumi Ozaki vs. Takako Inoue and Kyoko Inoue AJW 4/2/1993
1140. Aja Kong and Bull Nakano vs. Eagle Sawai and Harley Saito AJW 4/2/1993
10/26/2014
1141. Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas WWE 10/26/2014
1142. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro WWE 10/26/2014
1143. Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella WWE 10/26/2014
1144. Goldust & Stardust vs. Jimmy Uso & Jey Uso WWE 10/26/2014
1145. Sheamus vs. The Miz WWE 10/26/2014
1146. John Cena vs. Randy Orton WWE 10/26/2014
1147. Rusev vs. Big Show WWE 10/26/2014
1148. AJ Lee vs. Paige WWE 10/26/2014
1149. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins WWE 10/26/2014
11/2/2014
1150. Sakie Hasegawa vs. Hikari Fukuoka AJW 4/11/1993
1151. Leo Kitimura, Mikiko Futagami & Utako Hozumi vs Kaoru Ito, Saemi Numata & Tomoko Watanabe AJW 4/11/1993
1152. Bat Yoshinaga & Terri Power vs. Rumi Kazama & Miki Handa AJW 4/11/1993
1153. Combat Toyoda & Megumi Kudo vs. Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda AJW 4/11/1993
1154. Yumiko Hotta, Kyoko & Takako Inoue vs. Cutie Suzuki, Plum Mariko & Bolshoi Kid AJW 4/11/1993
1155. Suzuka Minami vs. Harley Saito AJW 4/11/1993
1156. Chigusa Nagayo vs. Bull Nakano AJW 4/11/1993
1157. Aja Kong & Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori & Eagle Sawai AJW 4/11/1993
1158. .Toshiyo Yamada & Manami Toyota vs. Dynamite Kansai & Mayumi Ozaki. AJW 4/11/1993
11/6/2015
1159. Kotoka,Yosuke Santa Maria & Yuga Hayashi vs. Don Fujii, Stalker Ichikawa & Super Shisa Dragon Gate 11/2/2014
1160. Jimmy Kagetora & Mr. Kyu Kyu Naoki Tanizaki Toyonaka Dolphin vs. Mondai Ryu & Punch Tominaga Dragon Gate 11/2/2014
1161. Flamita vs. Jimmy Kanda Dragon Gate 11/2/2014
1162. Masato Yoshino, Shingo Takagi & Syachihoko BOY vs. Big R Shimizu, Dragon Kid & Masaaki Mochizuki Dragon Gate 11/2/2014
1163. Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito vs. Cyber Kong, Naruki Doi &YAMATO Dragon Gate 11/2/2014
1164. CIMA & Gamma vs. Eita & T-Hawk Dragon Gate 11/2/2014
1165. BxB Hulk vs. Akira Tozawa Dragon Gate 11/2/2014
11/8/2014
1166. Bushi & Máscara Dorada vs. Fuego & Tiger Mask NJPW 11/8/2014
1167. Matt & Nick Jackson vs. Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero vs. Taka Michinoku NJPW 11/8/2014
1168. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 11/8/2014
1169. Chase Owens vs. Jushin Thunder Liger NJPW 11/8/2014
1170. Bad Luck Fale, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Captain New Japan. Tetsuya Naito, Togi Makabe, & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 11/8/2014
1171. Kushida & Alex Shelley vs. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reily NJPW 11/8/2014
1172. Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Taichi NJPW 11/8/2014
1173. AJ Styles vs. Yoshitatsu NJPW 11/8/2014
1174. Tomohiro Ishii vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 11/8/2014
1175. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kota Ibushi vs. Kazuchika Okada & Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 11/8/2014
1176. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Katsuyori Shibata NJPW 11/8/2014
11/10/2014
1177. Shinsuke Nakamura, Masato Tanaka, & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Togi Makabe, Tomoaki Honma, & Austin Creed NJPW 6/29/2010
11/11/2014
1178. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Akitoshi Saito & Masashi Aoyagi NJPW 01/4/1994
1179. Super Strong Machine vs. Tatsutoshi Goto NJPW 01/4/1994
1180. Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tiger Mask NJPW 01/4/1994
1181. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner vs. Hiroshi Hase & Keiji Mutoh NJPW 01/4/1994
1182. Riki Chōshū vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara NJPW 01/4/1994
1183. The Great Kabuki, Kengo Kimura, Kuniaki Kobayashi, Michiyoshi Ohara & Shiro Koshinaka vs. El Samurai, Manabu Nakanishi, Osamu Kido, Satoshi Kojima & Yuji Nagata NJPW 01/4/1994
1184. Brutus Beefcake vs. Black Cat NJPW 01/4/1994
1185. Hawk & Power Warrior vs. Hercules Hernandez & Scott Norton NJPW 01/4/1994
1186. Hulk Hogan vs. Tatsumi Fujinami NJPW 01/4/1994
1187. Shinya Hashimoto vs. Masahiro Chono NJPW 01/4/1994
11/13/2014
1188. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel WWE 11/13/2014
1189. Sasha Banks vs. Alex Bliss WWE 11/13/2014
1190. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn WWE 11/13/2014
1191. Superstar Billy Graham vs. Dusty Rhodes 8/28/1978
1192. Antonio Inoki vs. Genichiro Tenryu NJPW 01/4/1994
1193. Rey Escorpión vs Ángel de Oro CMLL 11/01/2014
1194. Nikki Roxx vs. Cat Power Shimmer 5/02/2009
1195. Tennille Tayla vs. Amber O'Neal Shimmer 5/02/2009
1196. Daffney vs. Melanie Cruise Shimmer 5/02/2009
1197. Madison Eagles vs. Sara Del Rey Shimmer 5/02/2009
1198. LuFisto vs. Kellie Skater Shimmer 5/02/2009
1199. Nicole Matthews vs. Daizee Haze Shimmer 5/02/2009
11/14/2014
1200. Amazing Kong vs. Mercedes Martinez Shimmer 5/02/2009
1201. Ashley Lane & Nevaeh vs. Ashley Lane & Nevaeh Shimmer 5/02/2009
1202. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Wesna Busic Shimmer 5/02/2009
1203. MsChif vs. Serena Deeb Shimmer 5/02/2009
1204. Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai Stardom 8/24/2014
1205. Io Shirai vs. Meiko Satomura Stardom 7/10/2014
11/24/2014
1206. Fandango vs. Justin Gabriel WWE 11/23/2014
1207. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro WWE 11/23/2014
1208. The Miz & Damien Sandow vs. Goldust & Stardust vs. Jimmy and Jey Uso vs. Diego & Fernando WWE 11/23/2014
1209. Alicia Fox, Emma, Naomi, & Natalya vs. Paige, Cameron, Summer Rae, & Layla
1210. Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt WWE 11/23/2014
1211. Adam Rose & The Bunny vs. Heath Slator & Titus O'Neil WWE 11/23/2014
1212. Nikki Bella vs. AJ Lee WWE 11/23/2014
1213. Team Cena vs. Team Authority WWE 11/23/2014
1214. Bad Luck Fale,.Doc Gallows,.Karl Anderson.&.Tama Tonga vs. Captain New Japan,.Jushin Thunder Liger,.Ryusuke Taguchi.&Tiger Mask NJPW 11/22/2014
1215. Matt Taven & Michael Bennett vs. Bushi & Kushida NJPW 11/22/2014
1216. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jax Dane & Rob Conway NJPW 11/22/2014
1217. Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer vs. Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka NJPW 11/22/2014
1218. Manabu Nakanishi.&.Yuji Nagata defeated Hirooki Goto.&.Katsuyori Shibata. NJPW 11/22/2014
1219. La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito vs. AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 11/22/2014
1220. Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano vs. Togi Makabe.&.Tomoaki Honma & Kota Ibushi NJPW 11/22/2014
1221. Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Yoshitatsu NJPW 11/22/2014
12/01/2014
1222. Antonio Inoki vs. Riki Choshu NJPW 8/02/1984
1223. Antonio Inoki vs. Billy Robinson NJPW 12/02/1975
1224. Tiger Jeet Singh vs Antonio Inoki NJPW 3/20/1975
1225. Antonio Inoki vs. Jack Brisco NJPW 5/10/1975 
1226. Antonio Inoki vs. Stan Hansen NJPW 9/25/1980
12/3/2014
1227. Masato Tanaka vs. Tomoaki Honma NJPW 5/3/2013
1228. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Masato Tanaka NJPW 7/22/2012
12/11/2014
1229. Kevin Owens vs. CJ Parker WWE 12/11/2014
1230. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs. Aiden English & Simon Gotch WWE 12/11/2014
1231. Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger WWE 12/11/2014
1232. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs. Konnor & Viktor WWE 12/11/2014
1233. Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks WWE 12/11/2014
1234. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn WWE 12/11/2014
12/13/2014
1235. Captain New Japan & Tama Tonga vs. Kyosuke Mikami & Tomoaki Honma NJPW 1/04/2012
1236. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Davey Richards & Rocky Romero Jr. NJPW 1/04/2012
1237. Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask IV, Kushida, & Mascara Dorada vs. Taichi, Taka Michinoku, Atlantis, & Valiente NJPW 1/04/2012
1238. Kazuchika Okada vs. Yoshi-Hashi NJPW 1/04/2012
1239. Masakatsu Funaki & Masayuki Kono vs. Yuji Nagata & Wataru Inoue NJPW 1/04/2012
1240. MVP & Shelton Benjamin vs. Masato Tanaka & Yujiro Takahashi NJPW 1/04/2012
1241. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima vs. Giant Bernard & Karl Anderson NJPW 1/04/2012
1242. Takashi Sugiura vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 1/04/2012
1243. Togi Makabe vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 1/04/2012
1244. Shinsuke Nakamura & Toru Yano vs. Go Shiozaki & Naomichi Marufuji NJPW 1/04/2012
1245. Tetsuya Naito vs. Keiji Mutoh NJPW 1/04/2012
1246. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada NJPW 1/04/2012
12/28/2014
1247. Mortis & Wrath vs. Glacier & Ernest Miller WCW 7/13/1997
1248. Chris Jericho vs. Ultimate Dragon WCW 7/13/1997
1249. Rick & Scott Steiner vs. Masahiro Chono & The Great Muta WCW 7/13/1997
1250. Juvetund Guerrera, Hector Garza, & Lizmark Jr. vs. La Parka, Psychosis, & Villano IV WCW 7/13/1997
1251. Chris Beniot vs. Kevin Sullivan WCW 7/13/1997
1252. Steve McMichael vs. Jeff Jarrett WCW 7/13/1997
1253. Scott Hall & Randy Savage vs. Diamond Dallas Page & Curt Henning WCW 7/13/1997
1254. Roddy Piper vs. Ric Flair WCW 7/13/1997
1255. The Giant & Lex Luger vs. Hulk Hogan & Dennis Rodman WCW 7/13/1997
1256. Mitsuhide Hirasawa, Super Strong Machine, & Wataru Inoue vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, 1257. Kazuchika Okada, & Koji Kanemoto NJPW 1/04/2010
1258. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Averno & Ultimo Guerrero NJPW 1/04/2010
1259. Masato Tanaka & Tajiri vs. Akebono & Yuji Nagata NJPW 1/04/2010
1260. Manabu Nakanishi, Masahiro Chono, Riki Chōshū, & Terry Funk vs. .Abdullah the 1261. Butcher,.Takashi Iizuka,.Tomohiro Ishii, &Toru Yano NJPW 1/04/2010
1262. Togi Makabe vs. Mohammed Yone NJPW 1/04/2010
1263. Tiger Mask IV vs. Naomichi Marufuji NJPW 1/04/2010
1264. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Go Shiozaki NJPW 1/04/2010
1265. Takashi Sugiura vs. Hirooki Goto NJPW 1/04/2010
1266. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Takayama NJPW 1/04/2010
12/30/2014
1267. Máximo, Shocker, Toscano vs Héctor Garza, Jushin Thunder Liger, Terrible CMLL 6/20/2010


----------



## smitlick

Will post my list tomorrow. I'm pretty close to Platt but can't remember exact number


----------



## sXeMope

Final number for the year is 1728. Not as high as some buy a lot higher than I expected. Not sure if I'll do this next year because it's a slight pain in the ass to have to record every match. Realistically my number should be 10-20 higher because there have been quite a few instances where I've watched some on TV or whatever and been away from something to record them so I didn't bother.



Spoiler: List



January
1. Buxx Belmar vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling
2. Eric Corvis vs. Shynron - Beyond Wrestling
3. Ophidian vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling
4. Ben Ortiz vs. Sonjay Dutt - HOH3
5. Lance Anoa'i vs. Matt Striker - HOH3
6. Thea Trinidad & Carlito Colon vs. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon - HOH3
7. Hardcore Rumble - HOH3
8. Big XLG vs. MVP - HOH3
9. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Devon & Matt Hardy - HOH3
10. Kevin Steen vs. Rhino - HOH3
11. Alex Reynolds vs. Petey Williams vs. Tony Nese - HOH3
12. Sean Waltman & Lance Storm vs. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk - HOH3
13. Ty Colton vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Hell On Earth 9
14. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth 9
15. The Batiri vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW Hell On Earth 9
16. Michael Hutter vs. Tim Donst - AIW Hell On Earth 9
17. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Hell On Earth 9
18. Veda Scott vs. Marti Belle - AIW Hell On Earth 9
19. Team Flexor vs. #NIXON - AIW Hell On Earth 9
20. Zema Ion vs. Ultimate Tiger - TNA Xplosion
21. Bromans vs. Joseph Park & Eric Young - TNA 01/09/14
22. Ethan Carter III vs. Samoa Joe - TNA 01/09/14
23. Kurt Angle vs. Kazarian & Christopher Daniels - TNA 01/09/14
24. Mike Hughes vs. Mr. Fantastic - LCW 01/04/14
25. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Raven & BJ Whitmer - ROH 06/14/03
26. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 07/19/03
27. CM Punk vs. Terry Funk - ROH 09/20/03
28. CM Punk vs. Raven - ROH 11/28/03
29. CM Punk & Colt Cabana vs. Tomoaki Homna & Kazushi Miyamoto - ROH 12/27/03
30. Sting vs. Bobby Roode - TNA 01/09/14
31. AJ Styles vs. Magnus - TNA 01/09/14
32. The Wyatt Family vs. Rey Mysterio & The Usos - Raw 01/06/14
33. Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel - Raw 01/06/14
34. Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio - Raw 01/06/14
35. Real Americans vs. Rhodes Brothers - Raw 01/06/14
36. Damien Sandow vs. Great Kahli - Raw 01/06/14
37. Alicia Fox & Aksana vs. Bella Twins - Raw 01/06/14
38. Too Cool vs. 3MB - Raw 01/06/14
39. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk - Raw 01/06/14
40. Usos vs. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan - RAW 01/13/14
41. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 01/13/14
42. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger - RAW 01/13/14
43. New Age Outlaws & CM Punk vs. The Shield - RAW 01/13/14
44. AJ Lee & Tamina vs. Cameron & Naomi - RAW 01/13/14
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston - RAW 01/13/14
46. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback & Curtis Axel - RAW 01/13/14
47. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio - RAW 01/13/14
48. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs. Usos -RAW 01/13/14
49. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 01/10/04
50. 12 Man Tag - TNA 01/16/14
51. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson - TNA 01/16/14
52. Danny Duggan vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan - LCW 1/18/14
53. Krimson vs. Dylan Davis - LCW 1/18/14
54. Green Phantom & Arsenal vs. Hardcore Ninjaz - CZW TOD 1
55. Wifebeater vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 1
56. Toby Klein vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 1
57. Homeless Jimmy vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
58. Jon Dahmer & Towel Boy vs. The New School vs. Sonjay Dutt & Derek Frazier vs. The Backseat Boyz - CZW TOD 1
59. Nick Berk vs. Justice Pain vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 1
60. Nick Gage vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 1
61. Nick Mondo vs. The Messiah - CZW TOD 1
62. Wifebeater vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 1
63. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 02/14/04
64. CM Punk vs. AJ Styles - ROH 03/13/04
65. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 04/24/04
66. Second City Saints vs. The Briscoes - ROH 05/15/04
67. Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy - ROH 05/23/04
68. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - AAW 11/30/13
69. Irish Airborne vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
70. Heather Patera vs. Heidi Lovelace - AAW 11/30/13
71. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon - AAW 11/30/13
72. Keith Walker vs. Seaman & Moondog Bernard - AAW 11/30/13
73. Matt Cage vs. ACH - AAW 11/30/13
74. Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner vs. Tony Rican, Marion Fontaine & Mschif - AAW 11/30/13
75. Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose - AAW 11/30/13
76. Ricochet & Ethan Page vs. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs - AAW 11/30/13
77. Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister - AAW 11/30/13
78. Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake - NXT 1/23/14
79. Xavier Woods vs. Alexander Rusev - NXT 1/23/14
80. CJ Parker vs. Antonio Cesaro - NXT 1/23/14
81. Natalya vs. Summer Rae - NXT 1/23/14
82. Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 1/23/14
83. James Storm vs. Gunner - TNA 1/23/14
84. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries - TNA 1/23/14
85. Matt Wheeler vs. Kongo Kong - LCW 1/25/14
86. Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
87. Tiffany, Estrellita & Marcela vs. Princesa Sughit, Princesa Blanca & Amapola - CMLL (Unsure of date)
88. Tiger Mask IV vs. Mistico - NJPW 8/11/09(?)
89. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Hirooki Goto - NJPW (Unsure of date)
91. Food Fighters vs. All Ivory Is Legal - ISW BKOTR II
92. GLADD Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
93. Team Tremendous Investigations, Inc. vs. Kitsune & Shynron - ISW BKOTR II
94. Pinkie Sanchez vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW BKOTR II
95. Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
96. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
97. Randy Orton vs. John Cena - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
98. Royal Rumble - WWE Royal Rumble 2014
99. Shynron & Kitsune vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
100. Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - ISW BKOTR II
101. Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet - ISW BKOTR II
102. Food Fighters vs. TDT - ISW BKOTR II
103. Super Smash Bros vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling About Time
104. Leon St.Geovanni vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling About Time
105. Aaron Epic vs. Amber - Beyond Wrestling About Time
106. Team Tremendous vs. D.U.I vs Academy Of Anatomy vs. Connecticut Superstars - Beyond Wrestling About Time
107. RD Evans vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling About Time
108. Throwbacks vs. Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous - Beyond Wrestling About Time
109. Cockstrong Carnival Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling About Time
110. Jonny Mangue vs. Matt Fitchett - Beyond Wrestling About Time
111. Team Vega vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling About Time
112. Annie Social vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO9
113. Santana Garrett vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO9
114. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs. Jasmin & Jody D'Milo - AIW GNO9
115. Heidi Lovelace vs. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO9
116. Leah Von Dutch vs. Mickie Knuckles - AIW GNO9
117. Sassy Stephie vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO9
118. Taeler Hendrix vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO9
119. Nikki Storm vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO9
120. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs. Veda Scott & Shanna - AIW GNO9
121. Santana Garrett vs. Kimber Lee - AOW GNO10
122. Jody D'Milo vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO10
123. Sassy Stephie vs. Jewells Malone - AIW GNO10
124. Angel Dust vs. Melanie Cruise - AIW GNO10
125. Social Network vs. Bates & Bale - AIW GNO10
126. Leah Von Dutch vs. Shanna vs. Savannah Summers - AIW GNO10
127. Mickie Knuckles vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO10
128. Nikki Storm vs. Mia Yim - AIW GNO10
129. Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO10
130. David Starr vs. JT Dunn - CZW Tangled Web 6
131. Alex Colon, Biff Busick & Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland - CZW Tangled Web 6
132. Nevaeh vs. Shanna - CZW Tangled Web 6

February
133. Drew Gulak vs. Colt Cabana - NPWD 2014
134. The Baltic Seige vs. Bloc Party - NPWD 2014
135. Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister - CZW Tangled Web 6
136. 4Loco vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Tangled Web 6
137. Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox - CZW Tangled Web 6
138. Osirian Portal vs. BLK OUT - CZW Tangled Web 6
139. Drew Gulak vs. Masada - CZW Tangled Web 6
140. Rory Mondo, Ron Mathis & Drew Blood vs. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky 13 - CZW Tangled Web 6
141. Team Tremendous vs. Professional Revolution - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
142. Aaron Epic vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
143. Mr. Touchdown vs. Max Raptor - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
144. Mike Hughes & Kilgrave vs. Mr. Fantastic & Narcis Saint - LCW 02/01/14
145. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Sean Harddrive & Danny Todd - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
146. Johnny Cockstrong vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
147. Usurper vs. Addy Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
148. Worst Case Scenario vs. Destruction Under Impact - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
149. Jaka vs. Matthew Justice - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
150. Garden State Gods vs. KOA - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
151. Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling All Aboard
152. Jay Lethal vs. Willie Mack - PWG ASW9 N2
153. Ronin vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW9 N2
154. Trent? vs. Paul London - PWG ASW9 N2
155. AR Fox, Ricochet, Rich Swann vs. Unbreakable F'N Steen Machines - PWG ASW9 N2
156. TJ Perkins vs. Samuray Del Sol - PWG ASW9 N2
157. Sami Callihan vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG ASW9 N2
158. Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW9 N2
159. Drake Younger vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW9 N2
160. Bushi & Valiente vs. KUSHIDA & Yohei Komatsu - NJPW 10/25/13
161. Barretta & Brian Kendrick vs. Young Bucks - NJPW 10/25/13
162. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Jado & Gedo - NJPW 10/25/13
163. Forever Hooligans vs. Suzuki-Gun - NJPW 10/25/13
164. Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka - NJPW 10/25/13
165. Captain New Japan & Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Tomaoki Homna - NJPW 10/25/13
166. Chaos vs. Tanahashi, Makabe, & Nagata - NJPW 10/25/13
167. Complete Players vs. Ibushi & Naiti - NJPW 10/25/13
168. Bullet Club vs. Chaos - NJPW 10/25/13
169. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 04/27/02
170. AJ Styles vs. Jerry Lynn - ROH 6/22/02
171. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels - ROH 6/22/02
172. AJ Styles vs. Low-Ki - ROH 6/22/02
173. Christopher Daniels & Xavier vs. AJ Styles & Low-Ki - ROH 1/11/03
174. Joe Gacy vs. Shane Strickland - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
175. Pepper Parks vs. Caleb Konley - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
176. Joey Ryan vs. Greg Excellent - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
177. AJ Styles vs. Drew Gulak - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
178. Danny Havoc vs. Drake Younger - CZW 15th Anniversary Show
179. Antonio Inoki vs. Great Antonio - ??/??/??
180. Prophecy vs. AJ Styles & Amazing Red - ROH 3/15/03
181. Headbangers & Taka Michinoku vs. Kaientai - WWF KOTR98
182. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ken Shamrock - WWF KOTR98
183. The Rock vs. Dan Severn - WWF KOTR98
184. Too Much vs. Al Snow & Head - WWF KOTR98
185. X-Pac vs. Owen Hart - WWF KOTR98
186. New Age Outlaws vs. New Midnight Express - WWF KOTR98
187. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock - WWF KOTR98
188. Undertaker vs. Mankind - WWF KOTR98
189. Kane vs. Stone Cold - WWF KOTR98
190. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Submission Squad vs. Youthanazia vs. Hot Young Best Friends - AIW Dead Presidents
191. Bobby Beverly vs. Davey Vega vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Colin Delaney vs. Ty Colton - AIW Dead Presidents
192. Colt Cabana vs. Tracy Smothers - AIW Dead Presidents
193. Kevin Steen vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Dead Presidents
194. Tim Donst vs. Chris Hero - AIW Dead Presidents
195. Ultramantis Black vs. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Dead Presidents
196. Ethan Page vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Dead Presidents
197. Battle Royal - Dreamwave 12/07/13
198. AC/DC vs. Zero Gravity - Dreamwave 12/07/13
199. Chris Castro vs. Ricochet - Dreamwave 12/07/13
200. Cousin Bobby vs. Waylon Beck - Dreamwave 12/07/13
201. Sports Entertainment vs. Dan Lawrence & Judd The Janitor vs. Vic Capri & Arya Daivari vs. Helter Skelter - Dreamwave 12/07/13
202. Reed Bentley vs. Marshe Rockett - Dreamwave 12/07/13
203. Matt Cage vs. Nick Brubaker - Dreamwave 12/07/13
204. Prince Mustafa Ali vs. Chris Hero - Dreamwave 12/07/13
205. Luther, Yabo The Clown & Gangrel vs. Mason Beck, Cousin Dixie & Bucky Collins - Dreamwave 12/07/13
206. Shane Hollister vs. Christian Rose - Dreamwave 12/07/13
207. Arik Cannon vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
208. Drake Younger vs. Diehard - IWA KOTDM06
209. Flash Flanagan vs. Billy Black - IWA KOTDM06
210. Dinn T. Moore vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
211. Deranged vs. Spidar Boodrow - IWA KOTDM06
212. Mitch Page vs. J-Boy - IWA KOTDM06
213. Jacob Ladder vs. Toby Klein - IWA KOTDM06
214. Darin Childs vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
215. Brandon Prophet vs. Insane Lane vs. Ian Rotten - IWA KOTDM06
216. Juggulator vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
217. Whacks vs. Mad Man Pondo - IWA KOTDM06
218. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
219. Arik Cannon vs. Trik Davis vs. Darin Corbin - IWA KOTDM06
220. Flash Flanagan vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
221. Mad Man Pondo vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
222. Drake Younger vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
223. Mitch Page vs. Rollin Hard - IWA KOTDM06
224. Ian Rotten vs. Mickie Knuckles - IWA KOTDM06
225. Toby Klein vs. Brandon Prophet - IWA KOTDM06
226. Tank vs. Bull Pain - IWA KOTDM06
227. Deranged vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
228. Ian Rotten vs. Dysfunction - IWA KOTDM06
229. Mitch Page vs. JC Bailey - IWA KOTDM06
230. Tank vs. Brain Damage - IWA KOTDM06
231. Toby Klein vs. Corporal Robinson - IWA KOTDM06
232. Insane Lane & Juggulator vs. Jacob Ladder & Darin Childs - IWA KOTDM06
233. Dysfunction vs. Brain Damage vs. Toby Klein vs. Mitch Page - IWA KOTDM06
234. AJ Styles vs. Paul London - ROH 6/14/03
235. AJ Styles & Amazing Red vs. Briscoes - ROH 7/19/03
236. AJ Styles vs. CM Punk - ROH 10/16/03
237. AJ Styles vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH 11/01/03
238. AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe - ROH 11/29/03
239. AJ Styles vs. Homicide - 1/10/04
240. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 2/22/05
241. AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ROH 7/16/05
242. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Race - ROH 7/23/05
243. AJ Styles vs. Cima - ROH 8/25/05
244. AJ Styles vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH 9/17/05
245. Ultimo Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
246. Medusa vs. Akira Hokuto - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
247. Lord Steven Regal vs. Prince Iaukea - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
248. Public Enemy vs. Steve McMichael & Jeff Jarrett - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
249. Chris Benoit vs. Dean Malenko - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
250. Kevin Nash vs. Rick Steiner - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
251. The Giant vs. Lex Luger vs. Stevie Ray vs. Booker T - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
252. Randy Savage vs. DDP - WCW Spring Stampede 1997
253. Kurt Angle vs. Tazz - WWF RR 2000
254. Dudley Boys vs. Hardy Boys - WWF RR 2000
255. Hardcore Holly vs. Chyna vs. Chris Jericho - WWF RR 2000
256. New Age Outlaws vs. Acolytes - WWF RR 2000
257. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H - WWF RR 2000
258. Royal Rumble - WWF RR 2000
259. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho - WWF No Way Out 2000
260. New Age Outlaws vs. Dudley Boys - WWF No Way Out 2000
261. Mark Henry vs. Viscera - WWF No Way Out 2000
262. Hardy Boyz vs. Edge & Christian - WWF No Way Out 2000
263. Big Boss Man vs. Tazz - WWF No Way Out 2000
264. Kane vs. X-Pac - WWF No Way Out 2000
265. Too Cool vs. Radicals - WWF No Way Out 2000
266. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF No Way Out 2000
267. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack - WWF No Way Out 2000
268. D'Lo Brown & Godfather vs. Big Boss Man & Bull Buchanan - WWF Wrestlemania 16
269. Hardcore Battle Royal - WWF Wrestlemania 16
270. Steve Blackman & Al Snow vs. T&A - WWF Wrestlemania 16
271. Dudley Boys vs. Edge & Christian vs. Hardy Boyz - WWF Wrestlemania 16


MARCH

Kat vs. Terri - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Radicalz vs. Too Cool & Chyna - WWF Wrestlemania 16
X-Pac & Road Dogg vs. Rikishi & Kane - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Mick Foley vs. Triple H vs. The Rock vs. Big Show - WWF Wrestlemania 16
Road Dogg & X-Pac vs. Edge & Christian - WWF Backlash 2000
Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Dean Malenko - WWF Backlash 2000
APA vs. Bull Buchanan & Big Boss Man - WWF Backlash 2000
Crash Holly vs. Hardcore Holly vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Tazz vs. Perry Saturn - WWF Backlash 2000
Dudley Boyz vs. T & A - WWF Backlash 2000
Eddie Guerrero vs. Essa Rios - WWF Backlash 2000
Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho - WWF Backlash 2000
The Rock vs. Triple H - WWF Backlash 2000
Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro - NXT ArRIVAL
Sal E. Graziano vs. Balls Mahoney - ECW Heatwave 2000 
Kid Kash, Danny Doring & Roadkill vs. Simon Diamond, CW Anderson & Johnny Swinger - ECW Heatwave 2000
Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn - ECW Heatwave 2000
Nova & Chris Chetti vs. Da Baldies - ECW Heatwave 2000
Little Guido vs. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Psicosis vs. Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 2000
Sandman vs. Rhino - ECW Heatwave 2000
Rob Van Dam vs. Scotty Anton - ECW Heatwave 2000
Justin Credible vs. Tommy Dreamer - ECW Heatwave 2000
6 Way Scramble - AIW TGIF
Louis Lyndon vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW TGIF
Allysin Kay vs. Veda Scott - AIW TGIF
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Hooligans - AIW TGIF
Eric Ryan vs. Rickey Shane Page vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW TGIF
Bobby Beverly vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AIW TGIF
Ethan Page vs. Kevin Steen - AIW TGIF
Danny Havoc vs. Tim Donst - AIW TGIF
Michael Elgin vs. Drake Younger - AIW TGIF
Corvis Fear vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Danny Danger vs. Matt Marvel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jarek 1:20 vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Pitboss vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Chase Burnett - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Chris Dickinson vs. Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear, Chase Burnett & Zack Novak vs. Leon Del Admon, Mike Montez & Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Darius Carter vs. KJ Krush - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
TJ Marconi vs. Pitboss - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jonny Mangue vs. Zack Novak - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Josh Thor vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Steve Weiner - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
BMT vs. J-Busta - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Corvis Fear vs. Dan Barry - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Chase Burnett vs. Jarek 1:20 vs. Leon Del Admon - Beyond Wrestling Gospel Of The Boards
Jon Gresham vs. Davey Richards - Beyond Wrestling St. Louis Taping
Junkyard Dog, Ricky Steamboat & Haiti Kid vs. Funk Bros & Jimmy Hart - ??/??/??
Johnny B. Badd vs. Lord Steven Regal - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Vader vs. Guardian Angel - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Arn Anderson & Dustin Rhodes vs. Terry Funk & Bunkhouse Buck - WCW Bash At The Beach 1994
Razor Ramon vs. Bret Hart - WWF KOTR 1993
Mr. Perfect vs. Mr. Hughes - WWF KOTR 1993
Jim Duggan vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - WWF KOTR 1993
Lex Luger vs. Tatanka - WWF KOTR 1993
3 Count vs. Jung Dragons - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta vs. The Cat - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Kanyon vs. Buff Bagwell - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
MIA vs. Jindrak & O'Haire vs. The Perfect Event vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Shane Douglas vs. Kidman - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Major Gunns vs. Miss Hancock - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
The Demon vs. Sting - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mike Awesome vs. Lance Storm - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Great Muta & Vampiro vs. Kronik - WCW New Blood Rising 2000
Mistico, La Sombra & Mascara Dorada vs. Ultimo Guerrero, Atlantis & Dragon Rojo Jr. - CMLL ??/??/??
Bad Influence vs. Minoru Tanaka & Koji Kanemoto - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Masakatsu Funaki vs. Bobby Roode - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Keiji Mutoh, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea vs. Samoa Joe, Renee Dupree & Masayuki Kono - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
The Wolves vs. Bro-Mana vs. Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Austin Aries vs. Seiya Sanada - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Magnus vs. KAI - Wrestle-1 03/02/14
Can-Am Connection vs. Don Muraco & Bob Orton- WWF Wrestlemania 3
Billy Jack Haynes vs. Hercules - WWF Wrestlemania 3
King Kong Bundy, Little Tokyo, Lord Littlebrook vs. Hillbilly Jim, Little Beaver , Haiti Kid - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Harley Race vs. Junkyard Dog - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Rougeau Brothers vs. Dream Team - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Roddy Piper vs. Adrian Adonis - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hart Foundation & Danny Davis vs. British Bulldogs & Tito Santana - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Butch Reed vs. Koko B. Ware - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Macho Man vs. Ricky Steamboat - WWF Wrestlemania 3
****** Tonk Man vs. Jake Roberts - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff vs. Killer Bees - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Hulk Hogan vs. André The Giant - WWF Wrestlemania 3
Kobald vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Jaka & Usurper vs. Jiven' Jimmy & Andy McKenzie - WiAwesome 10/05/14
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Tommy Mack vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/05/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Dalton Castle- WiAwesome 10/05/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Shane Matthews - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Max Smashmaster vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Dalton Castle - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Usurper vs. Estonian Thunderfrog - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Flex Rumblecrunch vs. Jivin' Jimmy - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Buxx Belmar vs. Surfer Mitch - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Jaka vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Francis O'Rourke vs. Scott Parker - WiAwesome 10/06/13
Matt Taven vs. Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Jay Lethal vs. Delirious - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Silas Young vs. Davey Richards - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Roderick Strong & Cheeseburger vs. ReDragon - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Adrenaline Rush & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif - ROH A Night Of Hoopla 2013
Doom Patrol vs. Academy Of Anatomy & Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Josh Thor vs. Stan Styles vs. Steve Wiener vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers

April
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Sugar Dunkerton - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pitboss vs. Tim Hughes - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Aaron Epic vs. Pinkie Sanchez - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Eddie Graves vs. Corvis Fear - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Nick Talent vs. Mark Angel - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Chase Burnett vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Fredo Majors vs. Leon Del Amon - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Davey Vega vs. Johnny Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling Miracle Workers
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Flip Kendrick - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Corvis Fear vs. Ryan Eagles - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Doom Patrol vs. Team ISW - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Darius Carter vs. Jack Verville - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Zane Silver vs. Jonathan Gresham - Beyond Wrestling 5 for 5
Johnny Cockstrong vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling All Killer Taping
The Shard vs. Frightmare - WiRespect 5
Assad King vs. Jay Diesel - WiRespect 5
Leech Landa vs. Lithuanian Snowtroll - WiRespect 5
Chris Dickinson vs. Eric Corvis - WiRespect 5
Jessie Brooks vs. Veda Scott - WiRespect 5
Delirious vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - WiRespect 5
Drew Gulak & Hallowicked vs. The Colony - WiRespect 5
Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio - WWE Wrestlemania 29
Real Americans vs. The Usos vs. Rybaxel vs. Los Matadores - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. HHH - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
The Sheild vs. New Age Outlaws & Kane - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Diva Invitational Battle Royal - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Daniel Bryan vs. Batista vs. Randy Orton - WWE Wrestlemania XXX
Zandig vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 2
Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson - CZW TOD 2
Nick Gage vs. Ian Rotten - CZW TOD 2
Trent Acid vs. Z-Barr - CZW TOD 2
Student Showcase - CZW TOD 2
Johnny Kashmere vs. Nick Berk - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 2
Nick Mondo vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 2
B-Boy & Messiah vs. Sonjay Dutt & Ruckus - CZW TOD 2
Ian Rotten vs. Nick Mondo - CZW TOD 2
Evil Ninja vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Ruckus - CZW TOD 3
Wifebeater vs. Mad Man Pondo - CZW TOD 3
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Ian Knoxx - CZW TOD 3
Green Phantom vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Chri$ Ca$h vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 3
Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston - WWE Smackdown 04/11/14
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Arsenal - CZW TOD 3
JC Bailey vs. Wifebeater - CZW TOD 3
Nick Gage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 3
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shiima Xion - EVOLVE 7
Tony Nese vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 7
Jon Davis vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Facade & Gory vs. Frightmare & Jigsaw - EVOLVE 7
Sami Callihan vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - EVOLVE 7
Rich Swann vs. AR Fox - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Akira Tozawa - EVOLVE 7
Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano - EVOLVE 7
Jon Moxley vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 7
SeXXXy Eddy vs. JC Bailey - CZW TOD 4
Mad Man Pondo vs. Toby Klein - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Beef Wellington - CZW TOD 4
Ian Rotten vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Nick Gage vs. Nate Webb - CZW TOD 4
Zandig vs. Eddie Kingston & Robbie Mireno - CZW TOD 4
Brain Damage vs. Necro Butcher - CZW TOD 4
Toby Klein vs. Zandig - CZW TOD 4
JC Bailey vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
Ultraviolent Rumble - CZW TOD 4
Necro Butcher vs. Zandig vs. Nick Gage - CZW TOD 4
AR Fox vs. Rich Swann - EVOLVE 8
Tony Nese vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Sami Callihan vs. Brodie Lee - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Austin Aries - EVOLVE 8
AR Fox vs. Jon Davis - EVOLVE 8
Bobby Fish vs. Sami Callihan - EVOLVE 8
New Havana Pitbulls vs. SAT - EVOLVE 8
FRAY! - EVOLVE 8
Eric Ryan vs. Bobby Beverly - EVOLVE 9
Super Smash Brothers vs. Facade & Gory - EVOLVE 9
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Silas Young - EVOLVE 9
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Lince Dorado - EVOLVE 9
The Scene vs. Cheech & Cloudy - EVOLVE 9
Bobby Fish vs. Jon Davis vs. Kevin Steen - EVOLVE 9
John Silver vs. Tony Nese - EVOLVE 9
Sami Callihan vs. Dave Finlay - EVOLVE 9
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - EVOLVE 9
Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: NYC
Jon Moxley vs. Jigsaw - DGUSA United: NYC
BxB Hulk vs. YAMATO - DGUSA United: NYC
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: NYC
Austin Aries vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: NYC
Blood Warriors vs. World-1 - DGUSA United: NYC
FRAY! - DGUSA United: Philly
YAMATO vs. Brodie Lee - DGUSA United: Philly
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Philly
6 Way Freestyle - DGUSA United: Philly
Austin Aries vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Philly
BxB Hulk vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Philly
Blood Warriors vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Philly
World-1 vs. Blood Warriors - DGUSA United: Philly
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - Mexico 04/06/01
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Rexx Reed - DGUSA United: Finale
Brodie Lee vs. Rich Swann - DGUSA United: Finale
AR Fox vs. Cheech - DGUSA United: Finale
BxB Hulk vs. Akira Tozawa - DGUSA United: Finale
Homicide vs. Jon Moxley - DGUSA United: Finale
Blood Warriors vs. YAMATO, Jimmy Jacobs, Austin Aries & Sami Callihan - DGUSA United: Finale
World-1 vs. Ronin - DGUSA United: Finale
BJ Stardom vs. Asylum - Bloodstock 2006
Hammer vs. Notorious TID - Bloodstock 2006
Hornet vs. Aurora vs. Beef Wellington - Bloodstock 2006
Necro Butcher vs. Viking - Bloodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Juggulator - Bloodstock 2006
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Madman Pondo - Bloodstock 2006
Bloody Bill Skullion vs. Independent Soldier - Bloodstock 2006
Madman Pondo vs. Necro Butcher- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Bloody Bill Skullion- Blooodstock 2006
Lufisto vs. Necro Butcher - Blooodstock 2006
Ty Colton vs. CJ Esparza vs. Davey Vega vs. Christian Faith - AAW EPIC 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Seleziya Sparx - AAW EPIC 2014
Kung-Fu Manchu & Juntai Miller vs. 
Matt Cage, Cameron Skyy & Austin Mannix - AAW EPIC 2014
Justice Jones vs. Seaman - AAW EPIC 2014
Knight Wagner vs. Marek Brave - AAW EPIC 2014
Alex Shelley vs. Silas Young - AAW EPIC 2014
Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs. Ryan Boz & Tony Rican - AAW EPIC 2014
Men Of The Year vs. Oi4K - AAW EPIC 2014
Arik Cannon vs. Kyle O'Reilly - AAW EPIC 2014
Shane Hollister & Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Colt Cabana - AAW EPIC 2014
Dicks & Flips vs. Youthanazia - AIW GFTG9
4 Way Scramble - AIW GFTG9
Bobby Beverly vs. Ethan Page - AIW GFTG9
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Batiri - AIW GFTG9
Louis Lyndon vs. ACH - AIW GFTG9
Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst - AIW GFTG9
Michael Elgin vs. Andrew Everett - AIW GFTG9
Gauntlet For The Gold - AIW GFTG9

517

June

Frankie Picard vs. Connor Claxton - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Dick Justice vs. Leon St. Geovanni - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
AR Fox vs. DJ Hyde - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Four Way Tag - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Eric Corvis vs. Jay Freddie - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Big E. vs. Bad News Barrett - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
The Shield vs. Evolution - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Kane vs. Daniel Bryan - WWE Extreme Rules 2014
Sex & Candy vs. Milk Chocolate - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Mike Bailey vs. Buxx Belmar - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Four Way - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Doom Patrol vs. Juicy Product - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher - Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 04/13/14
ACH vs. Brian Fury - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Matt Taven vs. Jaka - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Tag Team Gauntlet - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Drew Gulak vs. Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Team Evans vs. Team Cockstrong - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Sugar Dunkerton vs. Eric Corvis - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Darius Carter vs. TJ Marconi - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Academy Of Anatomy vs. Batiri -Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
Aaron Epic vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions
4 Way Tag Match - NJPW 01/04/14
Anderson/Gallows vs. Archer/DBS Jr. - NJPW 01/04/14
Satoshi Kojima vs. Rob Conway - NJPW 01/04/14
Nagata/Sakuaraba vs. Gracies - NJPW 01/04/14
Muta/Yano vs. Suzuki/Benjamin - NJPW 01/04/14
Togi Makabe vs. Bad Luck Fale - NJPW 01/04/14
Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW 01/04/14
Kota Ibushi vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW 01/04/14
Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 01/04/14
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW 01/04/14
Low-Ki vs. Ahtu - Evolve 10
Cheech vs. Cloudy - Evolve 10
The Scene vs. Beaver Boys - Evolve 10
AR Fox vs. Jigsaw - Evolve 10
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Uhaa Nation - Evolve 10
Super Smash Bros vs. Ronin - Evolve 10
Jon Davis vs. Kyle Matthews - Evolve 10
Sami Callihan vs. Bobby Fish - Evolve 10
Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet - Evolve 10
Hale Collins vs. Crowbar - HOH2
Vik Dalishus vs. Guido Maritato - HOH2
MVP vs. Sami Callihan - HOH2
Mike Bennett vs. Carlito - HOH2
Alex Reynolds vs. Tony Nese vs. Petey Williams - HOH2
Estonian Thunderfrog vs. Tripp Cassidy - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Brown Morning & Oleg The Usurper vs. Pride Of Indiana 1 WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Buck Boulder vs. Sue Jackson - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Matt Russo - WiHeart Cardiac Arrest
Arik Cannon vs. Billy Roc - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Dale Patricks vs. Joe Pittman - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Eddie Kingston vs. Heidi Lovelace - Wi Heart Cardiac Arrest
Mike Quackenbush vs. Green Ant - WiRespect Rebirth
Drew Gulak vs. Leech Landa - WiRespect Rebirth
Angel Orsini vs. Kimber Ler - WiRespect Rebirth
Ophidian vs. Gran Akuma - WiRespect Rebirth
Francis O'Rourke vs. Estonian Thinderfrog - WiRespect Rebirth
Veda Scott vs. Saturyne - WiRespect Rebirth
Usurper vs. Soldier Ant - WiRespect Rebirth
Delirious vs. The Shard - WiRespect Rebirth
Senshi vs. Jerry Lynn vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Austin Starr vs. Jay Lethal - TNA Impact ??/??/2007
LAX vs. Team 3D - TNA Destination X 2007
James Storm & Jackie Moore vs. Petey Williams & Gail Kim - TNA Destination X 2007
Austin Starr vs. Senshi - TNA Destination X 2007
Voodoo Kin Mafia vs. The Heartbreakers - TNA Destination X 2007
Chris Sabin vs. Jerry Lynn - TNA Destination X 2007
AJ Styles vs. Rhino - TNA Destination X 2007
Scott Steiner vs. Kurt Angle - TNA Destination X 2007
Sting vs. Abyss - TNA Destination X 2007
Christian Cage vs. Samoa Joe - TNA Destination X 2007
Osiris vs. Asylum - UWA KOTDM
Ruckus vs. Lionel Knight - UWA KOTDM
Bishop vs. Mickey Knight - UWA KOTDM
Blur Jabroni vs. Nick Watts - UWA KOTDM
Josh Prohibition vs. Puma - UWA KOTDM
Osiris vs. Black Jabroni - UWA KOTDM
Ruckus vs. Bishop - UWA KOTDM
Bishop vs. Osiris - UWA KOTDM
Syndicate de Lutte Internet vs. New Breed - IWS V
Exess vs. Kevin Steen - IWS V
Beef Wellington vs. A Bear - IWS V
El Generico vs. PCO - IWS V
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico - IWS V
Tag Team Battle Royal - IWS V
SeXXXy Eddy & Green Phantom vs. Arsenal & Evil Ninja - IWS V
Cassidy Riley vs. Jerelle Clark - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Mikey Batts vs. Shark Boy - TNA Unbreakable 2005
3LK vs. Diamonds In The Rough - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Kip James & Monty Brown vs. Apolo & Lance Hoyt - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Petey Williams vs. Chris Sabin - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Abyss vs. Sabu - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Bobby Roode vs. Jeff Hardy - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Elimination Tag Team Match - TNA Unbreakable 2005
Rhino vs. Raven - TNA Unbreakable 2005
AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels - TNA Unbreakable 2005
DDP vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. David Arquette - WCW Slamboree 2000
Bo Dallas vs. Big E. - NXT 05/22/14
Paige vs. Tamina - NXT 05/22/14
Adam Rose vs. Camacho - NXT 05/22/14
Natalya vs. Sasha Banks - NXT 05/22/14
Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins - NXT 05/22/14
Jeff Jarrett vs. Rhino - TNA Turning Point 2005
Team Sting vs. Team Jarrett - TNA Lockdown 2006
Styles & Daniels vs. LAX - TNA Bound For Glory 2006
Rhino vs. Christian Cage - iMPACT 11/16/06
Kurt Angle vs. Samoa Joe - TNA Genesis 2006
James Storm vs. Chris Harris - TNASacrifice 2007
Abyss vs. Tomko - TNA Slammiversary 2007
Judas Mesias vs. Abyss - TNA Against All Odds 2008
Spectral Envoy vs. BDK - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Chuck Taylor vs. Ashely Remington - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Sinn Bodhi & His Odditorium vs. Batiri - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Juan Francisco De Coronado vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Elimination Tag Team Match - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Archiblad Peck - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Colony vs. Colony: Xtreme Force - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Eddie Kingston vs. Icarus - Chikara You Only Live Twice
Hook Boomberry, Topgun Tolwar & Human Tornado vs. Excalibur, Disco Machine & Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2005
Frankir Kazarian vs. Rocky Romero - PWG BOLA 2005
Quicksilver vs. Davey Richards - PWG BOLA 2005
Joey Ryan vs. James Gibson - PWG BOLA 2005
Chris Bosh vs. El Generico - PWG BOLA 2005
Bryan Danielson vs. Ricky Reyes - PWG BOLA 2005
Christopher Daniels vs. Scott Lost - PWG BOLA 2005
AJ Styles vs. Jack Evans - PWG BOLA 2005
Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon - PWG BOLA 2005
Angelus Layne vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO 11
Thunderkitty vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO 11
Sassy Stephie vs. Kaela - AIW GNO 11
Kimber Lee vs. Hania - AIW GNO 11
Angeldust vs. Nikki Storm - AIW GNO 11
Kay Lee Ray vs. Veda Scott - AIW GNO 11
Jenny Rose & Seleziya Sparx vs. Social Network - AIW GNO 11
Mia Yim vs. Athena - AIW GNO 11
Allysin Kay vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW GNO 11
Adam Rose vs. Camacho - NXT Takeover
Ascension vs. El Local & Kalisto - NXT Takeover
Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze - NXT Takeover
Rusev vs. Mojo Rawley - NXT Takeover
Charlotte vs. Natalya - NXT Takeover
Tyson Kidd vs. Adrian Neville - NXT Takeover
Thunderkitty vs. Sassy Stephie - AIW GNO 12
Angel Dust vs. Angelus Layne vs. Kaela vs. Marti Belle - AIW GNO 12
Kay Lee Ray vs. Kimber Lee - AIW GNO 12
Nikki Storm vs. Hania - AIW GNO 12
Veda Scott vs. Leah Von Dutch - AIW GNO 12
Mia Yim vs. Jasmin - AIW GNO 12
Seleziya Sparx vs. Jenny Rose - AIW GNO 12
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Social Network - AIW GNO 12
Allysin Kay vs. Athena - AIW GNO 12
Shayne Hawke vs. Exess - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
2.0 vs. Maritimes Expess - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Twiggy vs. Franky The Mobster - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Joey Mercury vs. Kevin Steen - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Untouchables vs. Super Smash Bros vs. Up In Smoke - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Joey Ryan vs. Jake Matthews - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008
Beef Wellington, SeXXXy Eddy & Hardcore Ninja vs. Green Drugs & Viking - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2008

June
El Torito vs. Hornswoggle - WWE Payback
Sheamus vs. Cesaro - WWE Payback
Rhodes Brothers vs. RybAxel - WWE Payback
Big E vs. Rusev - WWE Payback
RVD vs. Bad News Barrett - WWE Payback
John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE Payback
Paige vs. Alicia Fox - WWE Payback
The Shield vs. Evolution - WWE Payback
6 Way X Division Match - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Shocker vs. Alex Shelley - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Samoa Joe vs. Sonjay Dutt - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Lance Hoyt vs. Bobby Roode - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Ron Killings vs. Kip James - TNA Slammiversary 2005
The Naturals vs. Team Canada - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Christopher Daniels vs. Chris Sabin vs. Matt Bentley - TNA Slammiversary 2005
King Of The Mountain - TNA Slammiversary 2005
Tankmen vs. The Streak & Albaster Stern - BATTLEWAR 7
Rock n Roid Express vs. Throwbacks - BATTLEWAR 7
Giant Tiger vs. Swamp Monster - BATTLEWAR 7
3.0 vs. TDT - BATTLEWAR 7
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Tabk Rukn vs. Green Phantom vs. Travis Toxic vs. Drew Gulak - BATTLEWAR 7
Shayne Hawke vs. Buxx Belmar - BATTLEWAR 7
Chuck Taylor vs. El Generico - BATTLEWAR 7
Gregory Iron vs. Pepper Parks - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Alex Vega & Brent Banks vs. Scotty O'Shea & Tyson Dux - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Cherry Bomb vs. Vanessa Kraven - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Josh Alexander vs. Kyle O'Reilly - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Super Smash Bros. vs. The Overdogs - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Michael Elgin vs. ACH - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Chris Hero vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Matt Cross vs. Alex Vega vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Rival Schools 2014
Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Jun Kasai & Shadow WX - 05/10/00
Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Jun Kasai & Shadow WX - 05/11/00
Zandig & Nick Gage vs. Jun Kasai & Matsunaga - 08/06/00
Zandig & Jun Kasai vs. Tomoaki Homna & Ryuji Yamakawa - 10/15/00
Zandig & Jun Kasai vs. Abdullah The Butcher & Shadow WX - 10/30/00
Zandig, Kasai & Rockin Rebel vs. Yamakawa, Kanemura & Shadow WX - 01/02/01
Eric Corvis vs. Francis Kip Stevens - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
Ryan Rush vs. David Starr - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
DJ Hyde vs. Stockade - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
Dan Barry vs. Hania - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 25
Zandig/Wifebeater/Pondo/Kasai vs. Shadow WX/Winger/Mens Teoh/Kanemura - 03/26/01
Zandig & Kasai vs. Wifebeater & Pondo - 04/29/01
Zandig vs. Jun Kasai - 06/25/01
Zandig & Wifebeater vs. Jun Kasai & Van Hammer - 10/20/01
Zandig vs. Jun Kasai vs. Wifebeater vs. Pondo - 12/02/01
The Wolves vs. Samoa Joe & Austin Aries vs. Willow & Abyss - TNA Impact 06/19/14
The Wolves vs. Bram & Magnus - TNA Impact 06/19/14

JC Bailey vs. Danny Havoc - CZW TOD 9
Nick Gage vs. Abdullah Kobayashi - CZW TOD 9
Dysfunction vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 9
Masada vs. Devon Moore - CZW TOD 9
Switchblade Conspiracy vs. DJ Hyde & Greg Excellent - CZW TOD 9
JC Bailey vs. Abdullah Kobayashi - CZW TOD 9
Masada vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 9
Brain Damage vs. Drake Younger - CZW TOD 9
JC Bailey vs. Scotty Vortekz - CZW TOD 9
Rusev vs. Heath Slater - WWE RAW 06/16/14
Summer Rae & Adam Rose vs. Fandango & Layla - RAW 06/16/14
Battle Royal - RAW 06/16/14
Stardust & Goldust vs. Rybaxel - RAW 06/16/14
John Cena vs. Kane - RAW 06/16/14
Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston - Smackdown 06/20/14
Dolph Ziggler vs. Wade Barrett - Smackdown 06/20/14
Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neal - Smackdown 06/20/14
Dean Ambrose vs. Kane - Smackdown 06/20/14
Big E vs. Jack Swagger - Smackdown 06/20/14
Fandango vs. Bo Dallas - Smackdown 06/20/14
Roman Reigns, Sheamus, John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Randy Orton & Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 06/20/14
2.0 vs. The Untouchables - IWS X
Battle Royal - IWS X
Shayne Hawke vs. Twiggy - IWS X
Exess vs. Maxx Fury - IWS X
Beef Wellington vs. Franky The Mobster vs. SeXXXy Eddy - IWS X
PCO vs. Kevin Nash - IWS X
PCP Crazy F'N Manny vs. Green Phantom - IWS X
Rickey Shane Page vs. Bobby Beverly - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Nickie Valentino vs. Josh Prohibition - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Matthew Justice vs. Matt Cross - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
B.O.M.B vs. Handicapped Heroes - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Facade vs. Gory vs. Louis Lyndon - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Sons Of Michigan & Bobby Shields vs. Bryan Castle, Jay Flash & Mark Andrews - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Johnny Gargano vs. Paul London - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Krimson vs. Rhino - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Krimson vs. Johnny Gargano - PRIME Wrestlelution 6
Luke Harper vs. Jimmy Uso - RAW 06/23/14
Eric Rowan vs. Jey Uso - RAW 06/23/14
Alicia Fox vs. Naomi - RAW 06/23/14
Bo Dallas vs. Titus O'Neal - RAW 06/23/14
Seth Rollins vs. RVD - RAW 06/23/14
Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler - RAW 06/23/14
Vickie Guerrero vs. Stephanie McMahon - RAW 06/23/14
Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston - Raw 06/23/14
Big E vs. Damien Sandow - RAW 06/23/14
John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs. Cesaro, Randy Orton, Cesaro & Bray Wyatt - RAW 06/23/14
Kevin Steen vs. Scotty O'Shea - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Alex Vega vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Cross - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
John Greed vs. Josh Alexander - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Chris Hero vs. Michael Elgin - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Sebastian Suave vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs. Gregory Iron & Jewells Malone - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Kevin Steen vs. Matt Cross vs. Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Wrestling GOLD
Pat Buck vs. VSK vs. Dorian Graves vs. Anthony Bowens - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable 
Anthony Stone vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
SEX+CANDY vs. The Contingent - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Ryan Rush, Francis Kip Stevens, Milk Chocolate vs. Stockade, Blake Morris, Rex Lawless, Jesse Vane - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
David Starr vs. Brian Fury - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Officer Colt Cabana & Supercop Dick Justice vs. Team TREMENDOUS - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Biff Busick vs. Matt Tremont - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Eric Corvis vs. Darius Carter - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Brian Cage vs. Chris Dickinson - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Brian Myers vs. AR Fox - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Chris Hero vs. JT Dunn - Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
The Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell - Impact 06/26/14
Sanada vs. Zema Ion vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve - Impact 06/26/14
James Storm vs. Mr. Anderson - Impact 06/26/14
Willow & Abyss vs. Bram & Magnus - Impact 06/26/14
Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett - Smackdown 06/27/14
Paige vs. Cameron - Smackdown 06/27/14
Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus - Smackdown 06/27/14
Dolph Ziggler & RVD vs. Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio - Smackdown 06/27/14
Rusev vs. Sin Cara - Smackdown 06/27/14
Roman Reigns vs. Kane - Smackdown 06/27/14
The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - Money In The Bank 2014
Naomi vs. Paige - Money In The Bank 2014
Damien Sandow vs. Adam Rose - Money In The Bank 2014
Money In The Bank Contract Match - Money In The Bank 2014
Goldust & Stardust vs. Rybaxel - Money In The Bank 2014
Rusev vs. Big E - Money In The Bank 2014
Layla vs. Summer Rae - Money In The Bank 2014
Money In The Bank Championship Match - Money In The Bank 2014
Argenis vs. Super Fly vs. Australian Suicide vs. Daga - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 1
Pentagon Jr., Eterno, Ultimo Gladiator & Steve Pain vs. Fenix, Crazy Boy, Joe Lider & El Nino Hamburguesa - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 1
Mascara Ano 2000 Jr., Electroshock & Psycho Clown vs. Texano Jr., Cibernetico & Jeff Jarrett - a - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 1
Inter-Gender 8 Person Tag - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
Villano IV vs. Chessman - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
Los Inferno Rockers vs. Aerostar & Drago vs. El Hijo De Fantasma & Psicosis vs. Jack Evans & Angelico - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
El Zorro vs. La Parka vs. Black Warrior vs. El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo - AAA Sin Limite: Rey De Reyes 2014 Pt. 2
819

July
ACH vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Takaaki Watanabe vs. Tadarius Thomas vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ROH BITW 2014
Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal - ROH BITW 2014
Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong - ROH BITW 2014
Briscoes vs. Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett - ROH BITW 2014
Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young - ROH BITW 2014
Bad Influence vs. ReDragon - ROH BITW 2014
Michael Elgin vs. Adam Cole - ROH BITW 2014
Shynron vs. Shane Strickland - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 29
Blake Morris vs. Alvin Alvarez - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 29
EYFBO vs. Milk Chocolate - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 29
Drew Gulak vs. Christina Von Eerie - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 29
Chris Dickinson vs. Jarek 1:20 - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 28
Johnny Cockstrong & Usurper vs. Crusade For Change - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 28
Sozio vs. Eddie Smooth - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 28
Kimber Lee vs. Jaka - Beyond Wrestling All Killer 28
Alex Vega vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Veda Scott vs. Seleziya Sparx - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Tyson Dux vs. Gregory Iron - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Matt Cross vs. Scotty O'Shea vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. ACH - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Checkmate vs. Overdogs - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Michael Elgin vs. Johnny Gargano - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Chris Hero vs. AJ Styles - SMASH Any Given Sunday II
Bro-Mans vs. The Wolves vs. Knux & The Freak - Impact 07/03/14
Bobby Roode vs. Kenny King - Impact 07/03/14
Ethan Carter III vs. Bully Ray - Impact 07/03/14
Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley - Impact 07/03/14
Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus - Smackdown 07/04/14
Diego vs. Bo Dallas - Smackdown 07/04/14
Eva Marie vs. AJ Lee - Smackdown 07/04/14
Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton - Smackdown 07/04/14
Noodle King vs. Mike Rotch - ISW Trapped In The Closet
JT Dunn vs. Kimber Lee - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Gladd Boys vs. Badd Boys - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Lloyd Cthulowitz vs. Gran Akuma - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Jaka vs. Oni The Leopard King - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Los Dumbfucks vs. Fluffy - ISW Trapped In The Closet
TDT vs. Team Tremendous - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Food Fighters vs. Ninjas With Altitude - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Buxx Belmar vs. Matt Tremont - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Izzie Deadyet vs. Drew Gulak - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Chris Dickinson vs. Pinkie Sanchez - ISW Trapped In The Closet
Alex Shelley vs. Tim Donst - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Tyson Dux vs. Shane Hollister - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Veda Scott vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Scramble Match - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Gregory Iron vs. Josh Prohibition - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Athena vs. Nikki Storm - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Flips And A Dick vs. Faith In Ryan - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Michael Elgin vs. Colin Delaney - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs. Johnny Gargano & ACH - AIW Nuthin But A G Thang
Flip Kendrick vs. Matt Cross - AIW JLIT 2014
Tim Donst vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW JLIT 2014
Eric Ryan vs. Jimmy Jacobs - AIW JLIT 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Rickey Shane Page - AIW JLIT 2014
Louis Lyndon vs. Bobby Beverly - AIW JLIT 2014
Buff Bagwell vs. Jock Samson - AIW JLIT 2014
BJ Whitmer vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW JLIT 2014
Sonjay Dutt vs. Davey Vega - AIW JLIT 2014
Danny Havoc vs. Ultramantis Black - AIW JLIT 2014
Colin Delaney vs. Josh Prohibition - AIW JLIT 2014
Veda Scott vs. Ethan Page - AIW JLIT 2014
Michael Elgin vs. Eddie Kingston - AIW JLIT 2014
Tim Donst vs. Josh Prohibition - AIW JLIT 2014
Eric Ryan vs. Danny Havoc - AIW JLIT 2014
Matt Cross vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW JLIT 2014
Ethan Page vs. Buff Bagwell - AIW JLIT 2014
Louis Lyndon vs. Sonjay Dutt - AIW JLIT 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Michael Elgin - AIW JLIT 2014
Team Iron vs. Team Veda - AIW JLIT 2014
The Forgotten vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW JLIT 2014
Ethan Page vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW JLIT 2014
Tim Donst vs. Matt Cross - AIW JLIT 2014
Eric Ryan vs. Michael Elgin - AIW JLIT 2014
Chris Sabin vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW JLIT 2014
Scramble - AIW JLIT 2014
Ethan Page vs. Tim Donst vs. Michael Elgin - AIW JLIT 2014
Jenny Rose vs. Mima Shimoda - WSU Unity
Nevaeh vs. Brittany Blake - WSU Unity
Veda Scott & Rick Cataldo vs. Annie Social & Kimber Lee - WSU Unity
Lufisto vs. Mickie Knuckles - WSU Unity
Lucky tHURTeen vs. Latin Dragon vs. Alex Colon - CZW New Heights 2014
Buxx Belmar vs. Greg Excellent - CZW New Heights 2014
Drew Gulak vs. Sozio - CZW New Heights 2014
Blk Jeez vs. Jonathan Gresham - CZW New Heights 2014
Juicy Product vs. Team Tremendous vs. Oi4K vs. Beaver Boys - CZW New Heights 2014
Alexander James vs. Joe Gacy - CZW New Heights 2014
Caleb Konley vs. Shane Strickland - CZW New Heights 2014
Mike Bailey vs. Mike Bailey - CZW New Heights 2014
Matt Tremont & Ron Mathis vs. Danny Havoc & Devon Moore - CZW New Heights 2014
Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer vs. Rhino & ECIII - TNA 07/17/14
Sanada vs. Austin Aries vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards vs. Manik vs. DJ Z vs. Tigre Uno vs. Crazzy Steve - TNA 07/17/14
MVP & Kenny King vs. Bobby Roode & Eric Young - TNA 07/17/14
Madison Rayne vs. Brittany - TNA 07/17/14
Jeff Hardy vs. Bobby Lashley - TNA 07/17/14
Brad Or Chad Badd vs. The Bruise - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Beef Wellington vs. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Kid Kamikaze - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Inter Species Scramble 3 - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Stinky vs. Zombefied - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Player Uno vs. Jimmy Stone vs. Jagged vs. SeXXXy Eddy vs. Dan Paysan - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Beef Wellington vs. Dan Paysan - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Viking vs. Kenny The Bastard vs. Moohammad The Terrorist Cow - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Hardcore Ninjaz vs. Green Drugs - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Player Uno vs. Amazing Darkstone - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Viking vs. Giant Tiger - IWS/ISW Warped Tour
Max Boyer vs. Dan Paysan - UWA The Darkest Hour
Larry Sweeney vs. Josh Abercrombie - UWA The Darkest Hour
Ricky Reyes vs. Asylum - UWA The Darkest Hour
Up In Smoke vs. The Olsen Twins - UWA The Darkest Hour
Matt Cross vs. Derek Wylde - UWA The Darkest Hour
MCMG vs. Ring Crew Express - UWA The Darkest Hour
Tyler Black vs. Lionel Knight - UWA The Darkest Hour
Sonjay Dutt & Osiris vs. Josh Prohibition & Bishop - UWA The Darkest Hour
The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family - WWE Battleground 2014
Paige vs. AJ Lee - WWE Battleground 2014
Jack Swagger vs. Rusev - WWE Battleground 2014
Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho - WWE Battleground 2014
Battle Royal - WWE Battleground 2014
John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane - WWE Battleground 2014
Scotty O'Shea vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Checkmate & Louis Lyndon vs. GOAT Brigade & Pepper Parks - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Lufisto vs. Courtney Rush vs. Vanessa Kraven vs. Seleziya Sparx - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Mike Rollins vs. Alex Shelley - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Matt Cross & Josh Alexander vs. The Overdogs - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Alex Vega vs. Rich Swann - SMASH Destiny Awaits
Chris Hero vs. Tyson Dux - SMASH Destiny Awaits
MVP vs. Bobby Roode - Impact 07/24/14
DJ Z vs. Low-Ki - Impact 07/24/14
Magnus & Bram vs. Mr. Anderson & Gunner - Impact 07/24/14
Gail Kim vs. Taryn Terrell - Impact 07/24/14
The Great Muta vs. Robbie E - Impact 07/24/14
Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer vs. Rhino, Spud & EC3 - Impact 07/24/14
Jordynne Grace vs. Lufisto - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. Hudson Envy - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Mistress Burgundy vs. Randi West - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Jewells Malone vs. ThunderKitty - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Kiki Rose vs. LuDark Shaitan - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Randi West vs. ThunderKitty - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
Heidi Lovelace vs. LuDark Shaitan - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
LuDark Shaitan vs. Randi West - IWA-MS QOTDM 2014
BJ Whitmer & Michael Elgin vs. Devin & Mason Cutter - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Christian Skyfire vs. Josh Crane - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Jacob Boyer vs. "Mean" Mitch Page - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Devon Moore vs. Ron Mathis - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Bull Bronson vs. John Wayne Murdoch - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Corporal Robinson vs. FreakShow - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Jesse Amato vs. Matt Tremont - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Corporal Robinson vs. Josh Crane vs. "Mean" Mitch Page - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
John Wayne Murdoch vs. Matt Tremont vs. Ron Mathis - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Matt Tremont vs. Josh Crane - IWA-MS KOTDM 2014
Scotty O'Shea vs. Pepper vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Overdogs vs. TDT - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Xandra Bale vs. Cherry Bomb - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Super Smash Brothers vs. GOAT Brigade - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Kevin Steen vs. Tyson Dux - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Christopher Daniels vs. Takaaki Watanabe - SMASH Smashapalooza 
Josh Alexander vs. Chris Hero - SMASH Smashapalooza 
The Hardy Boys vs. The Wolves - TNA Destination X 2014
Low-Ki vs. Manik vs. Zema Ion - TNA Destination X 2014
Sanada vs. Brian Cage vs. Crazzy Steve - TNA Destination X 2014
Samoa Joe vs. Tigre Uno vs. Homicide - TNA Destination X 2014
Austin Aries vs. Bobby Lashley - TNA Destination X 2014

980

Willie Mack, Candice LeRae & B-Boy vs. Peter Avalon, Ryan Taylor & Joey Ryan - PWG Ten
Brian Cage vs. Anthony Nese - PWG Ten
RockNES Monsters vs. Forever Hooligans - PWG Ten
Michael Elgin vs. AR Fox - PWG Ten
Ronin vs. Londrick - PWG Ten
TJ Perkins vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG Ten
Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole vs. Drake Younger - PWG Ten
Inner-City Machine Guns vs. Dojobros vs. Young Bucks - PWG Ten
Mike Bailey vs. Jaka vs. Pinkie Sanchez - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Latino Connection vs. Scott Parker & Beef Wellington - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Alex Silva vs. Alextreme - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
The Afterparty & Jae Rukin vs. Shynron & Super Smash Brothers - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Eddy Erdogan vs. Excess vs. Shayne Hawke vs. Vanessa Kraven - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
SLI vs. Prof. Adib-Mansour, Massacre & Paul Rosenberg - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Buxx Belmar vs. Green Phantom - IWS Praise The Violence 2014
Player Dos vs. Addy Starr - ISW Warped Tour 2009
SeXXXy Eddy vs. The Urban Legend - ISW Warped Tour 2009
The Incredible Hunks vs. The Badd Boys - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Stinky The Homeless Guy vs. Flip - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Michael Von Payton vs. Twiggy - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Rush vs Moostafa The Terrorist Cow vs. James Stone - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Beef Wellington vs PCP Crazy F'N Manny - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Viking vs. Player Uno - ISW Warped Tour 2009
Brodie Lee vs. Stupefied - A-1 Collection
Michael Elgin vs. Cloudy - A-1 Collection
Ethan Page vs. Player Uno - A-1 Collection
Ethan Page vs. Sonjay Dutt - A-1 Collection
Tag Team Gauntlet - Americanrana 2014
SEX+CANDY vs. Fear & Loathing In New England - Americanrana 2014
Nicholas Kaye vs. Anthony Stone - Americanrana 2014
Brian Myers vs. Ryan Rush - Americanrana 2014
Team Tremendous vs. Best Friends - Americanrana 2014
Eric Corvis vs. Jimmy Jacobs - Americanrana 2014
Tomasso Ciampa vs. Drew Gulak - Americanrana 2014
Kimber Lee vs. Silver Ant - Americanrana 2014
Juicy Product vs. Young Bucks - Americanrana 2014
Chris Dickinson vs. Michael Elgin - Americanrana 2014
Johnny Wave vs. Shiima Xion - A-1 Collection
Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs - A-1 Collection
Brodie Lee vs. Alessandro Del Bruno - A-1 Collection
Super Smash Bros vs. Checkmate - A-1 Collection
Michael Elgin vs. Brodie Lee - A-1 Collection
Michael Elgin vs. Josh Alexander - A-1 Collection
Cheech vs. Ashley Sixx - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. Brodie Lee vs. Michael Elgin - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. Mike Rollins - A-1 Collection
Cheech vs. Josh Alexander - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. DH Smith vs. Tyson Dux - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. Cheech vs. Mike Rollins - A-1 Collection
BJ Whitmer vs. Ethan Page - A-1 Collection
Checkmate vs. Steady Ballers - A-1 Collection
Steve Brown vs. Ethan Page - A-1 Collection
Fire Ant vs. Josh Alexander - A-1 Collection
Ethan Page vs. RJ City vs. Cheech vs. Mike Rollins - A-1 Collection
Alessandro Del Bruno vs. Scotty O'Shea - A-1 Collection
Josh Alexander vs. Alessandro Del Bruno - A-1 Collection
Eric Cairne vs. Josh Alexander vs. Trent? - A-1 Collection
Johnny Gargano vs. Ethan Page - A-1 Collection
RVD vs. Cesaro - Summerslam 2014
Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz - Summerslam 2014
AJ Lee vs. Paige - Summerslam 2014
Rusev vs. Jack Swagger - Summerslam 2014
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose - Summerslam 2014
Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt - Summerslam 2014
Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella - Summerslam 2014
Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton - Summerslam 2014
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena - Summerslam 2014
Matt & Nick Jackson vs. El Desperado & kota Ibushi - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Jax Dane & Rob Conway vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Daniel Grace & Rolles Gracie vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Ryusuke Taguchi vs. Prince Devitt - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI vs. Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - NJPW Invasion Attack 2014
Aero Star, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Mamba, Mini Abismo *****, Sexy Star & Súper Fly - AAA Triplemania XXII
10-Way Match - AAA Triplemania XXII
Taya vs. Faby Apache - AAA Triplemania XXII
El Mesias vs. Electroshock vs. Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr vs. Chessman vs. La Parka - AAA Triplemania XXII
Psycho Clown vs. El Texano Jr. - AAA Triplemania XXII
El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo vs. Cibernetico vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Myzteziz - AAA Triplemania XXII
Glacier & Earnest Miller vs. Faces Of Fear - WCW World War 3 1997
Saturn vs. Disco Inferno - WCW World War 3 1997
Yuji Nagata vs. Ultimo Dragon - WCW World War 3 1997
Steve Regal & Dave Taylor vs. Steiner Brothers - WCW World War 3 1997
Scotty Riggs vs. Raven - WCW World War 3 1997
Steve McMichael vs. Alex Wright - WCW World War 3 1997
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero - WCW World War 3 1997
Alex Colon vs. Latin Dragon - CZW HEAT
Papadon vs. Greg Excellent - CZW HEAT
Milk Chocolate vs. Devon Moore - CZW HEAT
Lucky 13 vs. Shane Strickland - CZW HEAT 
Drew Gulak vs. DJ Hyde - CZW HEAT
Alexander James vs. Chuck Mombo - CZW HEAT 
Dave Crist vs. John Silver vs. JT Dunn - CZW HEAT
Pepper Parks vs. Joe Gacy - CZW HEAT
Biff Busick vs. Jake Crist - CZW HEAT
Ultimo Dragon vs. Yuji Nagata - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Gedo vs. Chris Jericho - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Eddie Guerrero - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Steve McMichael vs. Alex Wright - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Disco Inferno vs. Jacquelyn - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Curt Hennig vs. Ric Flair - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Scott Hall vs. Lex Luger - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Macho Man vs. DDP - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997
Hulk Hogan vs. Roddy Piper - WCW Halloween Havoc 1997

September
Toby Klein vs. Super Oprah vs. Elkview Adam - OHW Death In The Valley 
David Day vs. John Thorne vs. JC Bailey - OHW Death In The Valley
Viper vs. Bildo vs. Whacks - OHW Death In The Valley
Freakshow vs. Drake Younger - OHW Death In The Valley
Zac Vincent vs. Phil Macchio - OHW Death In The Valley
Elkview Adam vs. Drake Younger - OHW Death In The Valley
JC Bailey vs. Whacks - OHW Death In The Valley
JC Bailey vs. Drake Younger - OHW Death In The Valley
Kevin Steen vs. Chris Sabin - AIW Absolution IX
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Forgotten - AIW Absolution IX
Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Absolution IX
Scramble - AIW Absolution IX
Gregory Iron vs. Veda Scott - AIW Absolution IX
Tyson Dux vs. Bobby Beverly - AIW Absolution IX
Louis Lyndon vs. Davey Vega - AIW Absolution IX
Rickey Shane Page vs. Eddie Kingston - AIW Absolution IX
Josh Prohibition vs. Matt Cross - AIW Absolution IX
Tim Donst vs. Michael Elgin - AIW Absolution IX
Tyson Dux vs. Abe Jackson - AIW All In
Hoss Division 4-Way - AIW All In
Iron Curtain vs. Jollyville Fuck-Its - AIW All In
Heidi Lovelace vs. Athena - AIW All In
Ashley Sixx vs. Cheech - AIW All In
Alexia Nicole vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW All In
Joshua Singh vs. Alex Daniels - AIW All In
Brent Banks vs. Ethan Page - AIW All In
Sin Cara & Kalisto vs. Ascension - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Enzo Amore vs. Sylvester LeFort - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Bayley vs. Charlotte - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way
Jenny Rose vs. Marti Belle - WSU Resurgence
Miss Diss Lexia vs. Cherry Bomb - WSU Resurgence
Niya & Jessie Kaye vs. Nevaeh & Brittany Blake - WSU Resurgence
Sassy Stephie vs. Sojo Darling - WSU Resurgence
Hania vs. Athena - WSU Resurgence
C.U.N.T vs. Juicy Product - WSU Resurgence
Allysin Kay vs. Lufisto - WSU Resurgence
Jack Jehovah vs. Qefka The Quiet - CZW Down With The Sickness
Papadon vs. Joe Gacy - CZW Down With The Sickness
Pepper Parks vs. Blk Jeez - CZW Down With The Sickness
Team Tremendous vs. Buxx Belmar & Mike Bailey - CZW Down With The Sickness
Alexander James vs. Preacher James - CZW Down With The Sickness
Kimber Lee vs. DJ Hyde - CZW Down With The Sickness
The Front vs. Drew Gulak, Adam Flash, Nate Webb & - CZW Down With The Sickness
Homicide vs. Joker - CZW Down With The Sickness
Matt Tremont vs. Lucky 13 - CZW Down With The Sickness
Juicy Product vs. Oi4K vs. Beaver Boys - CZW Down With The Sickness
John Silver vs. “Hot Sauce” Tracy Williams - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Black Baron vs. John Wayne Murdoch - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Team IOU vs. Scotty Slade & Usurper - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Brian Fury vs. Jay Freddie - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Dick Justice vs. Francis Kip Stevens - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Pieces Of Hate vs. Flawless & Lawless - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Matt Taven vs. Ryan Rush - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Mike Graca vs. Kris Pyro - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Aaron Epic - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
“Special Dark” Sugar D vs. Dave Cole - Beyond Wrestling 8/31 #SecretShow
Hanson vs. Brian Fury vs. Julian Starr vs. Antonio Atama - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Juicy Product vs. Throwbacks - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Matt Tremont vs. Stockade - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Hooligans vs. Aeroform - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Timothy Thatcher vs. Jonathan Gresham - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Eric Corvis, Rickey Shane Page, Davey Vega vs. Crusade For Change - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Silver Ant vs. Anthony Stone - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Ultimate Endurance - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Michael Bennett vs. Kimber Lee - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Doom Patrol vs. Team TREMENDOUS - Beyond Wrestling BONE
Team Extreme vs. The Radicalz - WWF Armageddon 2000
William Regal vs. Hardcore Holly - WWF Armageddon 2000
Chyna vs. Val Venis - WWF Armageddon 2000
Chris Jericho vs. Kane - WWF Armageddon 2000
Edge & Christian vs. RTC vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. K-Kwik & Road Dogg - WWF Armageddon 2000
Billy Gunn vs. Chris Benoit - WWF Armageddon 2000
Trish Stratus vs. Ivory vs. Molly Holly - WWF Armageddon 2000
6 Way Hell In A Cell - WWF Armageddon 2000
Lars Rockne vs. 8Pac - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Canadian Badboy vs. KC Blood - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Chris Kole vs. Christian Vaughn vs. Robby Starr - JT Lightning Memorial Show
John McChesney vs. AERO! - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Jason Bane vs. N8 Mattson - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Sassy Stephie vs. Nevaeh - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Toby Klein vs. Ian Decay - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Doink The Clown vs. Lord Zoltan - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Matt Cross vs. Josh Prohibition - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Jessicka Havok & Allysin Kay vs. Tuff Tina & Angel Dust - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Reunion Rumble Royale - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Afterblaze & Marion Fontaine vs. Club Munchie & Mikey Lightning - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Q+A vs. Faith In Nothing vs. Irish Airborne - JT Lightning Memorial Show
Eddie Edwards vs. Brent Albright - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
DCFC vs. House Of Truth - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Grizzly Redwood vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Davey Richards vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Silas Young vs. Rasche Brown - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Rhett Titus & Austin Aries vs. Colt Cabana & Petey Williams - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
Chris Hero vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Dayton
The Usos vs. Goldust & Stardust - WWE NOC 2014
Cesaro vs. Sheamus - WWE NOC 2014
Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler - WWE NOC 2014
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose - WWE NOC 2014
Mark Henry vs. Rusev - WWE NOC 2014
Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho - WWE NOC 2014
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella vs. Paige - WWE NOC 2014
Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena - WWE NOC 2014 
3.Olé! vs. Osirian Portal - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Team Australia vs. F.I.S.T - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
BDK vs. Soul Touchaz - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
SAT vs. QuackSaw & Manami Toyota - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Team Dragon Gate vs. Spectral Envoy - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Team Osaka Pro vs. The Throwbacks - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
The Colony vs. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Team Minnesota vs. Team Michinoku Pro - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 1
Archibald Peck vs. Colt Cabana - Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 2

- Chikara King Of Trios 2011 Night 3



Rhett Titus vs. Petey Williams - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Scramble - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Brent Albright & Bobby Dempsey vs. House Of Truth - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Necro Butcher vs. Jimmy Rave - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
DCFC vs. Young Bucks - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Briscoes vs. American Wolves - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Chicago
Up In Smoke vs. Young Bucks - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Sonjay Dutt vs. Delirious - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Petey Williams vs. El Generico - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
DCFC vs. Alex Payne & Bobby Dempsey - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Roderick Strong vs. Nigel McGuinness - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Colt Cabana & Kenny Omega vs. Austin Aries & Rhett Titus - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Davey Richards vs. Bryan Danielson - ROH Final Countdown Tour: Boston
Scotty O'Shea vs. Gregory Iron vs. Pepper Parks vs. John Greed vs. Alex Vega - SMASH Super Showdown II
Vanessa Kraven & Lufisto vs. Kimber-Bombs - SMASH Super Showdown II
Tyson Dux vs. Johnny Gargano - SMASH Super Showdown II
Brent Banks vs. Rich Swann - SMASH Super Showdown II
Sebastian Suave vs. Josh Alexander - SMASH Super Showdown II
Super Smash Brothers vs. Young Bucks - SMASH Super Showdown II
Chris Hero vs. Matt Cross - SMASH Super Showdown II
Xandra Bale vs. Kimber Lee - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Veda Scott vs. Jewells Malone - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Courtney Rush vs. Cherry Bomb - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Kimber-Bombs vs. Xandra Bale & Courtney Rush - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Vanessa Kraven vs. Allysin Kay - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Angie Skye vs. Heidi Lovelace - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
Leah Von Dutch vs. Taeler Hendrix - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014
LuFisto vs. Amazing Kong - SMASH CANUSA Classic 2014

October

Michael Bennett vs. ACH - ROH Global Wars 2014
Takkaki Watanabi vs. Michael Elgin - ROH Global Wars 2014
The Decade vs. Briscoes vs. ReDragon - ROH Global Wars 2014
Roderick Strong vs. Cedric Alexander - ROH Global Wars 2014
Young Bucks vs. Timesplitters vs. Forever Hooligans - ROH Global Wars 2014
RD Evans vs. Mystery Opponent - ROH Global Wars 2014
Nakamura/Jado vs. Liger/Tanahashi - ROH Global Wars 2014
TV Title 4 Way - ROH Global Wars 2014
Okada/Gedo vs. Bullet Club - ROH Global Wars 2014
Adam Cole vs. Kevin Steen - ROH Global Wars 2014
Watanabe & Forever Hooligans s. ACH, Taven & Ciampa - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Decade vs. Jado & Gedo - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Jay Lethal vs. KUSHIDA - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Bullet Club vs. Briscoes - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Kevin Steen vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Michael Bennett vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Young Bucks vs. reDragon - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Adam Cole vs. Jushin Liger - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
AJ Styles vs. Okada vs. Michael Elgin - ROH War Of The Worlds 2014
Angeldust vs. Bobby Beverly - AIW BOTS
Colin Delaney vs. Hania - AIW BOTS
Jasmin vs. Davey Vega - AIW BOTS
Tyson Dux vs. Jenny Rose - AIW BOTS
Rickey Shane Page vs. Alexia Nicole - AIW BOTS
Eddie Kingston vs. Seleziya Sparx - AIW BOTS
BJ Whitmer vs. Heidi Lovelace - AIW BOTS
Louis Lyndon vs. Athena - AIW BOTS
Gregory Iron vs. Veda Scott - AIW BOTS
Brent Banks vs. Rickey Shane Page - AIW Failure By Design
Heidi Lovelace vs. Arik Cannon - AIW Failure By Design
Scramble - AIW Failure By Design
Josh Prohibition vs. Brian Myers - AIW Failure By Design
Obariyon vs. Veda Scott - AIW Failure By Design
Forgotten vs. Jollyville FuckIts - AIW Failure By Design
Christopher Daniels vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Failure By Design
Eddie Kingston vs. Ethan Page - AIW Failure By Design
Tim Donst vs. Josh Alexander - AIW Failure By Design
RockNES Monsters vs. Best Friends - PWG DDT4 2014
PPRay vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG DDT4 2014
Candice & Joey vs. Cole Steen Cole - PWG DDT4 2014
African American Wolves vs. Inner-City Machine Guns - PWG DDT4 2014
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Thornstowe - PWG DDT4 2014
Cole Steen Cole vs. Best Friends - PWG DDT4 2014
Inner-City Machine Guns vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG DDT4 2014
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Hero - PWG DDT4 2014
Best Friends vs. Inner-City Machine Guns - PWG DDT4 2014
Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett - PWG Mystery Vortex II
B-Boy, Joey Ryan & Willie Mack vs. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Anthony Nese vs. Roderick Strong - PWG Mystery Vortex II
African American Wolves vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs. Inner-City Machine Guns - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Chris Hero - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Young Bucks vs. Best Friends - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Adam Cole vs. Candice LeRae - PWG Mystery Vortex II
Lucky 13 vs. Jaki Numazawa - CZW TOD 13
Aero Boy vs. Masada - CZW TOD 13
Danny Havoc vs. Masashi Takeda - CZW TOD 13
Matt Tremont vs. Jun Kasai - CZW TOD 13
Masada vs. Lucky 13 - CZW TOD 13
Jaka vs. El Hijo Del Bamboo - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Mathieu St. Jacques vs. Dan Barry - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Oni vs. Amasis - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Jae Rukin vs. Leon St. Giovanni vs. Craigslist **** vs. Giant Tiger - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Food Fighters vs. Dirty Shit - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Kitsune vs. Michael Von Payton - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Addy Starr - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Izzie Deadyet vs. Danny Havoc - ISW Summer Slamtasia 2013
Lance Storm vs. Chris Jericho - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Tajiri vs. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Psicosis vs. Rey Mysterio - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Sabu vs. Rhino - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka - ECW One Night Stand 2005
The Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman - ECW One Night Stand 2005
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Psicosis - ECW Gangstas Paradise (9/16/95)
Konnan vs. The Sandman - ECW (10/6/95)
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Psicosis - (10/7/95)
Rey Misterio Jr. & Konnan vs. Psicosis & La Parka - ECW Hardcore TV - ECW Arena (10/28/95)
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Psicosis - ECW November to Remember 95
Konnan vs. The Sandman - ECW House Party 96
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - ECW Hardcore TV (2/3/96)
Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Juventud Guerrera - ECW Big Ass Extreme Bash
Damian 666 vs. Chris Jericho - ECW (4/12/96)
Damian 666 vs. Sabu - ECW (5/10/96)
Brian Cage vs. Tony Nese - PWG ASW X Night 1
Candice & Joey vs. RockNES Monsters - PWG ASW X Night 1
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Drake Younger - PWG ASW X Night 1
Johnny Gargano vs. Davey Richards - PWG ASW X Night 1
Best Friends vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW X Night 1
ACH vs. Michael Elgin - PWG ASW X Night 1
Mount Rushmore vs. Inner City Machine Guns & AR Fox - PWG ASW X Night 1
Chris Hero vs. Adam Cole - PWG ASW X Night 1
PPRay vs. RockNES Monsters bs. B-Boy & Willie Mack - PWG ASW X Night 2
Anthony Nese vs. Tomasso Ciampa - PWG ASW X Night 2
Best Friends vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines - PWG ASW X Night 2
ACH vs. Chris Hero - PWG ASW X Night 2
AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Dojo Bros - PWG ASW X Night 2
Davey Richards vs. Ricochet - PWG ASW X Night 2
Joey & Candice & Drake Younger vs. Mount Rushmore - PWG ASW X Night 2
Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano - PWG ASW X Night 2
Bobby Fish vs. TJ Perkins - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Candice & Joey vs. Inner City Machine Guns vs. Bad Influence - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Michael Elgin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Brian Myers vs. AJ Styles - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Drew Gulak vs. Kyle O'Reilly - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Mount Rushmore vs. Friends Of Low Moral Fiber - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
Candice LeRae vs. Rich Swann - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Ricochet vs. Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Busick & Gulak vs. ReDragon - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
ACH vs. Kenny Omega - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Bad Influence vs. Young Bucks - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
Johnny Gargano vs. Candice LeRae - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
TJ Perkins vs. Ricochet - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Michael Elgin vs. Trevor Lee - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Kenny Omega vs. Matt Sydal - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Roderick Strong vs. AJ Styles - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Mount Rushmore vs. ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Johnny Gargano vs. Trevor Lee - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Team Busick vs. Team Hero - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet - PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Scramble - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Alexander James vs. Kit Osbourne - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Papadon vs. Joe Gacy - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Philly's Most Wanted vs. Beaver Boys - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Mike Bailey vs. Shane Strickland - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Trevor Lee vs. Caleb Konley - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Team Tremendous vs. Oi4K - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Chris Dickinson vs. Biff Busick - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Matt Tremont vs. Devon Moore - CZW A Tangled Web 7
Hayabusa vs. Kodo Fuyuki - Electric Cage Match
Hayabusa vs. Tetsuhiro Kuroda - Exploding Barbed Wire
Lance Storm & Mike Awesome vs. Edge & Christian - WWF InVasion 2001
Nick Patrick vs. Earl Hebner - WWF InVasion 2001
APA vs. Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire - WWF InVasion 2001
Billy Kidman vs. X-Pac - WWF InVasion 2001
Raven vs. William Regal - WWF InVasion 2001
Billy Gunn, Big Show & Albert vs. Hugh Morris, Shawn Stasiak & Chris Kanyon - WWF InVasion 2001
Tajiri vs. Taz - WWF InVasion 2001
Rob Van Dam vs. Jeff Hardy - WWF InVasion 2001
Lita & Trish vs. Torrie & Stacy - WWF InVasion 2001
Inaugural Brawl - WWF InVasion 2001
FBI vs. Axl Rotten, Balls Mahoney & Tommy Dreamer - ECW House Party 1998
Jerry Lynn vs. Chris Candido - ECW House Party 1998
Gran Naniwa vs. Gran Hamada - ECW House Party 1998
Roadkill vs. Al Snow - ECW House Party 1998
Great Sasuke vs. Justin Credible - ECW House Party 1998
RVD vs. Bam Bam Bigelow - ECW House Party 1998
Taz vs. Flash Funk - ECW House Party 1998
Dudley Boyz vs. Spike Dudley, New Jack & Kronus - ECW House Party 1998
Sabu vs. Sandman - ECW House Party 1998
Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas - HIAC 2014
Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro - HIAC 2014
Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella - HIAC 2014
Usos vs. Stardust & Goldust - HIAC 2014
Randy Orton vs. John Cena - HIAC 2014
The Miz vs. Sheamus - HIAC 2014
Rusev vs. Big Show - HIAC 2014
AJ Lee vs. Paige - HIAC 2014
Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins - HIAC 2014
Christian York vs. Jay Bradley - Extreme Rising November Remember
Stevie Richards vs. Papadon - Extreme Rising November Remember
Luke Hawx vs. Perry Saturn - Extreme Rising November Remember
Balls Mahoney & Blue Meanie vs. Da Lost Boys - Extreme Rising November Remember
Facade vs. Bestia 666 - Extreme Rising November Remember
FBI vs. BLK OUT - Extreme Rising November Remember
Raven vs. Stevie Richards - Extreme Rising November Remember
Devon Storm vs. Sabu - Extreme Rising November Remember
Homicide vs. Rhino - Extreme Rising November Remember
BUSHI, Ryusuke Taguchi, Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado, Jushin Liger, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask - NJPW 05/25/14
Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga, & Yujiro Takahashi vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata - NJPW 05/25/14
Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satosho Kojima vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr & Lance Archer vs. Rob Conway & Wes Brisco - NJPW 05/25/14
Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin vs. Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano - NJPW 05/25/14
Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito - NJPW 05/25/14
Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie - NJPW 05/25/14
Ishi ivs. Kota Ibushi - NJPW 05/25/14
Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata - NJPW 05/25/14
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Daniel Gracie - NJPW 05/25/14
AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada - NJPW 05/25/14
Shayne Hawke vs. Pinkie Sanchez - IWS XV
TDT vs. Team Tremendous - IWS XV
The Afterparty vs. Beef Wellington & 3.0 - IWS XV
Jaka vs. Addy Starr - IWS XV
Adam Sky vs. Branden O'Conner vs. Matt Novak vs. Liam Letto- IWS XV
Volkano vs. Eddie Erdogan - IWS XV
War Machine vs. Black Dynamite - IWS XV
SeXXXy Eddy, Green Phantom & Tommy Dreamer vs Salvation - IWS XV
Liam Letto vs. Thunderbolt Rukin vs. Eddie Erdogan vs. Pinkie Sanchez - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
TDT vs. Latino Connection - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Excess vs. Volkano - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Afterparty vs. Salvation vs. Heavy Metal Chaos vs. Generation Kill - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Adam Sky vs. Black Dynamite - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Shayne Hawke vs. Fred La Merville - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Mike Bailey vs. Green Phantom - IWS Scarred For Life 2014
Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Sabu vs. Danny Doring - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Jamie Dundee vs. Chris Candido - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
FBI vs. BWO - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Lance Storm vs. Balls Mahoney - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Mikey Whipwreck vs. RVD - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Axl Rotten - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Dudley Boyz vs. Sandman, Tommy Dreamer & Spike Dudley - ECW It Ain't Seinfeld
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. - Lucha Underground S01 E01
Son Of Havoc vs. Sexy Star - Lucha Underground S01 E01
Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma - Lucha Underground S01 E01
1443

November 
Scotty O'Shea vs. Brent Banks - SMASH 2nd Anniversary
GOAT Brigade vs. Overdogs - SMASH 2nd Anniversary
Heidi Lovelace vs. Kimber Lee vs. Vanessa Kraven - SMASH 2nd Anniversary
Rhino vs. Tyson Dux - SMASH 2nd Anniversary
Super Smash Bros vs. Juicy Product - SMASH 2nd Anniversary
Michael Elgin vs. Johnny Gargano - SMASH 2nd Anniversary
Gregory Iron vs. Matt Cross - SMASH 2nd Anniversary
Kitsune vs. Gran Akuma - ISW Slamtasia 5
Christina Von Eerie vs. Jeremy Leary vs. Lucky Sabiti - ISW Slamtasia 5
Fluffy vs. Lloyd Cthulowitz - ISW Slamtasia 5
TDT vs. Team Pazuzu - ISW Slamtasia 5
Matt Tremont vs. Chris Dickinson - ISW Slamtasia 5
Team Tremendous vs. Food Fighters - ISW Slamtasia 5
SeXXXy Eddy vs. Dave Cole - ISW Slamtasia 5
Izzie Deadyet vs. Buxx Belmar - ISW Slamtasia 5
Davey Vega vs. Brent Banks - AAW All Hail
Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs. Fontaine & Miller - AAW All Hail
Iron Curtain vs. Zero Gravity & Shane Sabre - AAW All Hail
Tweek Phoenix & Keith Walker vs. Mike Rollins & Blake Belakis - AAW All Hail
Shane Hollister vs. Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano - AAW All Hail
Louis Lyndon vs. Ricochet - AAW All Hail
Christian Faith vs. Marek Brave - AAW All Hail
Heidi Lovelace vs. Matt Cage - AAW All Hail
Mascarita Sagrada & Octagoncito vs. Jerrito Estrada & Espectrito - AAA When Worlds Collide 1994
Psicosis, Fuerza Guerrera & Louie Spicolli vs. Rey Misterio Jr, Heavy Metal & Latin Lover - AAA When Worlds Collide 1994
Chris Benoit, 2 Cold Scorpio & Tito Santana vs. La Parka, Jerry Estrada & Blue Panther - AAA When Worlds Collide 1994
El Hijo Del Santo & Octagon vs. Los Gringos Locos - AAA When Worlds Collide 1994
Konnan vs. Perro Aguayo - AAA When Worlds Collide 1994
Bloc Party vs. Team UK - Chikara KOT 2014
Gekido vs. KE4TPG & Kimber Lee - Chikara KOT 2014
Spirit Squad vs. Kizarny & The Odditorium - Chikara KOT 2014
The Flood vs. Spectral Envoy - Chikara KOT 2014
Old Fashioned & Thunderkitty vs. Devastation Corporation - Chikara KOT 2014
3PECK0 vs. Dr. Cube & BDK - Chikara KOT 2014
LAX vs. Golden Trio - Chikara KOT 2014
Colony vs. Colony: Xtreme Force - Chikara KOT 2014
Shynron vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Tigre Uno vs. Rich Swann - Chikara KOT 2014
3PECK0 vs. Gekido - Chikara KOT 2014
JFC vs. Spud - Chikara KOT 2014
Devastation Corporation vs. Team UK - Chikara KOT 2014
Sanada vs. AR Fox vs. Amasis vs. Orlando Christopher - Chikara KOT 2014
Golden Trio vs. Spirit Squad - Chikara KOT 2014
Ashley Remingston vs. Yoshi Tatsu - Chikara KOT 2014
The Flood vs. The Colony - Chikara KOT 2014
Golden Trio vs. The Flood - Chikara KOT 2014
3PECK0 vs. Devastation Corporation - Chikara KOT 2014
Oliver Grimsly vs. Mark Andrews - Chikara KOT 2014
Tag Team Gauntlet - Chikara KOT 2014
Sanada vs. Shynron - Chikara KOT 2014
Golden Trio vs. Devastation Corporation - Chikara KOT 2014
- Chikara KOT 2014
Brent Banks vs. Bolt Brady - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N1
Duke & Eddie Kingston vs. Ethan Page - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N1
Colt Cabana vs. Dick Justice - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N1
Johnny Gargano vs. Josh Prohibition - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N1
Scramble - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N1
Davey Vega vs. Pete Dunne - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N1
Forgotten vs. Hooligans - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N1
Rickey Shane Page vs. Candice LeRae - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N1
Michael Elgin vs. Tom Donst vs. Josh Alexander - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N1
Danny Doring vs. Stevie Richards - HOH VII
Brian Myers vs. Christian York - HOH VII
Vik Dalisius, Ben Ortiz & Anthony Greene vs. Team Tremendous & Little Guido - HOH VII
Eddie Kingston vs. Eddie Edwards - HOH VII
Alex Reynolds vs. Lance Anoa'i vs. Tony Nese - HOH VII
Killer Elite Squad vs. Dudley Boys - HOH VII
Austin Aries vs. Drew Galloway - HOH VII
Tommy Dreamer vs. Bobby Roode - HOH VII
Young Bucks vs. Hardys - HOH VII
Rickey Shane Page vs. Pete Dunne - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N2
Eddie Kingston vs. Bobby Beverly - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N2
Scramble - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N2
Davey Vega vs. Louis Lyndon - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N2
Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Iron Curtain vs. Colin Delaney & Cheech vs. Hooligans - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N2
Colt Cabana vs. Tyson Dux - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N2
Candice LeRae vs. Johnny Gargano - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N2
Cliff Compton vs. Tracy Smothers - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N2
Ethan Page vs. Eddie Kingston - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N3
Veda Scott vs. Candice LeRae - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N3
Intense Title 4 Way - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N3
Compton & Cabana vs. Old School Express - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N3
Iron Curtain vs. Colin Delaney, Cheech, Dick Justice & Bobby Beverly - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N3
Alex Daniels cs. Joshua Singh - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N3
Abyss vs. Christian Faith - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N3
Tim Donst vs. Josh Alexander - AIW Wrestlerager 2014 N3
Tag Team Match - Lucha Underground S01E02
Son Of Havoc & Ivelisse vs. Chavo Guerrero & Sexy Star - Lucha Underground S01E02
Blue Demon Jr. vs. Mil Muertes - Lucha Underground S01E02
El Mariachi Loco vs. Mascarita Sargada - Lucha Underground S01E03
Ricky Mandel vs. Mil Muertes - Lucha Underground S01E03
Drago vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Fenix - Lucha Underground S01E03
Andy Harner vs. Andy Header vs. Arbo vs. Bruce Maxwell - WEW Burning Down The House
Hallowicked vs. Oleg The Usurper - WEW Burning Down The House
Dasher Hatfield vs. Jaka - WEW Burning Down The House
Amber Rodriguez vs. Annie Social - WEW Burning Down The House
Chris Dickinson vs. Silver Ant - WEW Burning Down The House
Icarus vs. Matt Macintosh - WEW Burning Down The House
Akuma vs. Lucky 13 - WEW Burning Down The House
Devon Moore vs. Eddie Kingston - WEW Burning Down The House
Matt Tremont vs. Tim Donst - WEW Burning Down The House
Danny Doring & Roadkill vs. Nova & Chris Chetti - ECW Heatwave 1999
Jason vs. Jazz - ECW Heatwave 1999
Super Crazy vs. Little Guido - ECW Heatwave 1999
Dudley Boyz vs. Balls Mahoney & Spike Dudley - ECW Heatwave 1999
Francine vs. Steve Corino - ECW Heatwave 1999
Taz vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri - ECW Heatwave 1999
Jerry Lynn & RVD vs. Impact Players - ECW Heatwave 1999
Scramble Tag Match - Survivor Series 2014
Paige, Cameron & Summer Rae vs. Natalya, Naomi, Alicia Fox & Emma - Survivor Series 2014
Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt - Survivor Series 2014
Adam Rose & The Bunny vs. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neal - Survivor Series 2014
Nikki Bella vs. AJ Lee - Survivor Series 2014
Traditional Survivor Series Match - Survivor Series 2014
The Blue Meanie & Super Nova vs. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers - ECW Wrestlepalooza 1998
Justin Credible vs. Mikey Whipwreck - ECW Wrestlepalooza 1998
Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs. Balls Mahoney & Axl Rotten - ECW Wrestlepalooza 1998
Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman vs. The Dudley Boyz - ECW Wrestlepalooza 1998
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. New Jack - ECW Wrestlepalooza 1998
Rob Van Dam vs. Sabu - ECW Wrestlepalooza 1998
Shane Douglas vs. Al Snow - ECW Wrestlepalooza 1998
Taz vs Chris Candido - ECW Hardcore Heaven 1997
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Spike Dudley - ECW Hardcore Heaven 1997
Rob Van Dam vs Al Snow - ECW Hardcore Heaven 1997
Dudley Boyz vs PG-13 - ECW Hardcore Heaven 1997
Tommy Dreamer vs Jerry Lawler - ECW Hardcore Heaven 1997
Sabu vs Shane Douglas vs Terry Funk - ECW Hardcore Heaven 1997

1569

December
Jushin Liger vs. Hiromu Tanahashi - NJPW BOSJ XX Day 1
Taka Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask - NJPW BOSJ XX Day 1
Kenny Omega vs. Jado - NJPW BOSJ XX Day 1
Taichi vs. Rocky Romero - NJPW BOSJ XX Day 1
6 Man Tag - NJPW BOSJ XX Day 1
Ricochet vs. Trent? - NJPW BOSJ XX Day 1
Alex Koslov vs. Ryusuke Taguchi - NJPW BOSJ XX Day 1
Bushi vs. Kushida - NJPW BOSJ XX Day 1
Prince Devitt vs. Alex Shelley - NJPW BOSJ XX Day 1
Matt Striker vs. Little Guido - HOH IV
Ben Ortiz vs. Lance Anoai - HOH IV
Bill Carr, Cerebus & Vik Dalishus vs. Gangrel, Hurricane & Joe Caldo - HOH IV
Hale Collins vs. CW Anderson - HOH IV
Battle Royal - HOH IV
Bad Influence vs. Outlaws Inc. - HOH IV
Adam Pearce vs. Kevin Steen - HOH IV
Alex Reynolds vs. Tony Nese vs. Petey Williams - HOH IV
AJ Styles vs. Chris Hero - HOH IV
Abyss & Rhino vs. Devon & Tommy Dreamer - HOH IV
Heidi Lovelace vs. Missile Assault Ant - Chikara Season 14 Finale
Ashley Remington vs. JFC - Chikara Season 14 Finale
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Eddie Kingston - Chikara Season 14 Finale
Throwbacks vs. Devastation Corporation - Chikara Season 14 Finale
Deucalion vs. Icarus - Chikara Season 14 Finale
Hanson vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ROH Final Battle 2014
Roderick Strong vs. Adam Page - ROH Final Battle 2014
Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ROH Final Battle 2014
The Addiction & Cedric Alexander vs. ACH & Young Bucks - ROH Final Battle 2014
RD Evans vs. Moose - ROH Final Battle 2014
Matt Sydal vs. Jay Lethal - ROH Final Battle 2014
Timesplitters vs. ReDragon - ROH Final Battle 2014
Adam Cole vs. Jay Briscoe - ROH Final Battle 2014
Kevin Owens vs. CJ Parker - NXT Takeover: Revolution
Lucha Dragons vs. Vaudevillians - NXT Takeover: Revolution
Tye Dillinger vs. Baron Corbin - NXT Takeover: Revolution
Ascension vs. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami - NXT Takeover: Revolution
Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks - NXT Takeover: Revolution
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville - NXT Takeover: Revolution
Dan Paysan vs. Kid Kamikaze - IWS Freedom To Fight 2005
Exess vs. Tomassino - IWS Freedom To Fight 2005
Beef Wellington vs. Fred La Merveille - IWS Freedom To Fight 2005
Flying Hurricanes vs. 2.0 - IWS Freedom To Fight 2005
Kurt Lauderdale vs. Green Phantom - IWS Freedom To Fight 2005
Viking vs. Damian - IWS Freedom To Fight 2005
Franky The Mobster vs. Evil Ninja vs. Arsenal vs. SeXXXy Eddy - IWS Freedom To Fight 2005
Chris Dickinson vs. DJ Hyde - CZW Cage Of Death 16
Pepper Parks & Papadon vs. Lucky 13 & Devon Moore - CZW Cage Of Death 16
Beaver Boys vs. Team Tremendous - CZW Cage Of Death 16
Joe Gacy vs. Shane Strickland - CZW Cage Of Death 16
Greg Excellent & SeXXXy Eddy vs. Matt Tremont & Buxx Belmar - CZW Cage Of Death 16
Scramble - CZW Cage Of Death 16
Alexander James vs. Rich Swann - CZW Cage Of Death 16
Oi4K vs. American Wolves - CZW Cage Of Death 16
Cage Of Death - CZW Cage Of Death 16
New Day vs. Star & Goldust - WWE TLC 2014
Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper - WWE TLC 2014
Usos vs. Miz & Mizdow - WWE TLC 2014
Big Show vs. Eric Rowan - WWE TLC 2014
Seth Rollins vs. John Cena - WWE TLC 2014
AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bells - WWE TLC 2014
Kane vs. Ryback - WWE TLC 2014
Rusev vs. Jack Swagger - WWE TLC 2014
Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt - WWE TLC 2014
Hardcore Ninjaz vs. 2.0 - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2006
Max Boyer vs. Lionel Knight - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2006
Four Corner Tag Match - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2006
Dan Paysan vs. D-vyne & Velvet Jones - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2006
6 Man Ladder Match - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2006
PCO & Sabu vs. Dru Onyx & Green Phantom - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2006
Beef Wellington & Viking vs. PCP Crazy F'N Manny & EXesS - IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2006
The Zombie vs. Sandman - ECW on SciFi 06/13/06
Kurt Angle vs. Justin Credible - ECW on SciFi 06/13/06
Extreme Battle Royal - ECW on SciFi 06/13/06
Osirian Portal vs. M1nute Men vs. EYFBO vs. The Batiri - Beyond Alive And Kicking
Colin Delaney vs. John Silver - Beyond Alive And Kicking
Da Hoodz vs. The Influence - Beyond Alive And Kicking
Silver Ant vs. Matt Tremont - Beyond Alive And Kicking
Drew Gulak & Kimber Lee vs. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb - Beyond Alive And Kicking
Dave Cole vs. Anthony Stone - Beyond Alive And Kicking
Brian Fury vs. Jay Freddie - Beyond Alive And Kicking
Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey - Beyond Alive And Kicking
Team West Coast vs. Team East Coast - Beyond Alive And Kicking
Ninjas With Altitude vs. Cam-An Connection - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block A
Devastation Corporation vs. The Influence - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block A
EYFBO vs. Team Friendship - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block A
Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. Brutal Burgers - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block A
Donovan Dijak vs. Mikey Webb - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block A
Buxx Belmar vs. Scott Henson - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block A
Ryan “Rush” Galeone vs. Julian Starr - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block A
Ninjas With Altitude vs. EYFBO - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block A
Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. Devastation Corporation - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block A
Young Bucks vs. Da Hoodz - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
Gentlemen’s Club vs. Team TREMENDOUS - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
Osirian Portal vs. Juicy Product - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
Da Hit Squad vs. Doom Patrol - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
Brian Cage vs. Pinkie Sanchez - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
Young Bucks vs. Doom Patrol - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
Team TREMENDOUS vs. Juicy Product - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
Stockade vs. Matt Tremont - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
TFT3:16 Final - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
Young Bucks vs Team TREMENDOUS - Beyond Wrestling TFT3
The Batiri vs. Milk Chocolate - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block B
Garden State Gods vs. M1nute Men - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block B
The Colony vs. Flawless & Lawless - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block B
Crusade For Change vs. Kimber Bombs - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block B
Parks/Freddie/Delany vs. Belmar/St-Jacques/Bailey - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block B
EYFBO vs. John Silver/Ryan Galeone - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block B
Pinkie Sanchez vs. Scott Henson - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block B
The Colony vs. Milk Chocolate - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block B
Garden State Gods vs. Kimber Bombs - Beyond TFT 3:16 Block B
Dean Malenko vs. Gedo - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Super Delfin - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Black Tiger vs. TAKA Michinoku - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
El Samurai vs. Motegi - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
***** Casas vs. Ricky Fuji - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Gedo vs. Super Delfin - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Black Tiger vs. Chris Benoit - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
El Samurai vs. Great Sasuke - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Chris Benoit vs. Gedo - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Chris Benoit vs. Great Sasuke - NJPW Super J Cup 1994
Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka vs. El Samurai & Norio Honaga - NJPW Skydiving J
Masayoshi Motegi vs. Shiryu - NJPW Skydiving J
El Gran Hamada vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa - NJPW Skydiving J
Shinjiro Otani vs. Kazushi Sakuraba - NJPW Skydiving J
Super Delphin vs. Taka Michinoku - NJPW Skydiving J
Ultimo Dragon vs. Gran Naniwa - NJPW Skydiving J
Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo - NJPW Skydiving J
Great Sasake vs. Black Tiger - NJPW Skydiving J
Johnny Gargano vs. Gregory Iron - SMASH Challenge Accepted
Young Bucks vs. Gulak & Busick - SMASH Challenge Accepted
John Greed vs. Josh Alexander - SMASH Challenge Accepted
Tyson Dux vs. Sebastian Suave - SMASH Challenge Accepted
Benjamin Boone & Tyler Thomas vs. GOAT Brigade - SMASH Challenge Accepted
Scotty O'Shea vs. Brent Banks - SMASH Challenge Accepted
Candice & Joey vs. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb - SMASH Challenge Accepted
Alex Shelley vs. Matt Cross - SMASH Challenge Accepted
Alex Shelley vs. Josh Prohibition - AIW Hell On Earth X
Russ Myers vs. Jimmy Jacobs - AIW Hell On Earth X
League Of Justice vs. Iron Curtain - AIW Hell On Earth X
Eddie Kingston vs. Ethan Page - AIW Hell On Earth X
Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Cross - AIW Hell On Earth X
Eric Ryan vs. Chris Sabin - AIW Hell On Earth X
Scramble - AIW Hell On Earth X
Rockstar Spud vs. Marion Fontaine - AIW Hell On Earth X
Tim Donst vs. Tyson Dux vs. Josh Alexander vs. Rickey Shane Page - AIW Hell On Earth X
Team Angle vs. Team Lesnar - WWE Survivor Series 2003
Lita vs. Molly Holly - WWE Survivor Series 2003
Kane vs. Shane McMahon - WWE Survivor Series 2003
Tyler Thomas vs. Brent Banks - SMASH The Usual Suspects
Female Scramble Match - SMASH The Usual Suspects
Super Smash Brothers vs. Biff Busick $ Drew Gulak - SMASH The Usual Suspects
Mens Scramble Match - SMASH The Usual Suspects
Overdogs vs. Checkmate - SMASH The Usual Suspects
Josh Alexander vs. Johnny Gargano - SMASH The Usual Suspects
Kyle O'Reilly vs. JT Dunn vs. Rich Swann - SMASH The Usual Suspects
Matt Cross vs. Alex Vega - SMASH The Usual Suspects

1728


----------



## Wrestling is Life

2013 Final Count: 1731
2014 Final Count: 1680

Difference of 51 more matches watched in 2013 over this previous year.



Spoiler: 2014 Final Match Count



January 1, 2014
1. Ophidian vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer Studio Taping" 8/31/13)
2. Gunner vs James Storm (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
3. Joseph Park vs Bad Influence in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
4. Lei'D Tapa vs ODB (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
5. Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & The Bro-Mans vs Jeff Hardy & Sting (TNA Impact Wrestling 12/26/13)
6. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs Team Ambition (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
7. The Briscoes vs Hallowicked & Jigsaw for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Unity" 4/28/12)
8. The All Night Express vs Chris Silvio & Mohammed Ali Vaez (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
9. Michael Elgin vs Samson Walker (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 2, 2014
10. Kevin Steen vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 3, 2014
11. Triple H vs Cactus Jack in a Street Fight for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/23/00)
12. The Rock vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/27/00)
13. El Generico vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
14. Mike Mondo vs TJ Perkins (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
15. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
January 4, 2014
16. Jonathan Gresham vs Matt Cage for the Zero-1 USA Junior Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "St. Loius Sleeper Cell Pilot Taping")
17. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Down with the Sickness 2013" 9/14/13)
18. Goldust vs Tony Nese (NEW "Autumn Ambush" 10/5/13)
January 5, 2014
19. The Briscoes vs Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
20. Davey Richards vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Rising Above" 4/29/12)
21. Cedric Alexander vs Rich Swann {PWX "This is It" 10/18/13)
22. Bobby Lashley vs Cedric Alexander (PWX "Battle on the Mountain Top" 11/17/12)
23. The Usos vs Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
24. Fandango vs R-Truth (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
25. The Rhodes Dynasty vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/3/14)
January 7, 2014
26. Ethan Page & Ricochet vs Zero Gravity (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
27. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young vs Irish Airborne (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
28. Heidi Lovelace vs Heather Patera (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
29. Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
30. Keith Walker vs Moondog Bernard & Seaman (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
31. ACH vs Matt Cage for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
32. Knight Wagner, Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Marion Fontaine, Tony Rican & MsChif (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
33. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave in a Loser Leaves Berwyn Match (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
34. Silas Young & Jimmy Jacobs vs Ethan Page & Ricochet (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
35. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "Windy City Classic IX" 11/30/13)
36. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe in a Strap Match (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
37. Adam Cole vs Jay Briscoe vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode # 120/Final Battle 2013)
38. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/2/14)
39. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #1 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Honor Nation" 10/5/07)
January 8, 2014
40. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #2 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Chaos at the Cow Palace" 10/21/07)
41. Austin Aries vs Bryan Danielson in Match #3 in a Best of Three Series (ROH "Glory by Honor XI: Night 1" 11/2/07)
42. Alexander Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
43. Natalya vs Emma (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
44. Tyler Breeze vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
45. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (WWE NXT 1/1/14)
January 9, 2014
46. Colin Delaney vs Ty Colton (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
47. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 10, 2014
48. Kodama & Kobald vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 11, 2014
49. The Usos vs Luuke Harper & Erick Rowan (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
50. Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio, & Los Matadores vs The Real Americans, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
51. Randy Orton vs Big E. Langston (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
52. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
53. CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Smackdown 1/10/14)
54. Summer Rae vs Bayley (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
55. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
56. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
57. Tyson Kidd vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
58. The Ascension vs Hunico & Camacho in a Tornado Match (WWE NXT 1/8/14)
59. JT Dunn vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling 8/31/13)
January 12, 2014
60. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter in a Fans Bring the Weapons No DQ Match (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
61. The Real Americans vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
62. Alberto Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
63. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
64. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn (WWE Main Event 1/8/14)
65. Summer Rae vs Natalya (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
66. Ryback vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Superstars 1/9/14)
67. Aaron Epic vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling 9/1/13
68. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
69 . Marti Belle vs Veda Scott (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
70. Bobby Beverly, Josh Prohibition, Matt Cross & Chest Flexor vs The Duke, Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Hell on Earth IX" 11/29/13)
January 13, 2014
71. KONGO vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
72. Corey Hollis vs Mike Posey (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
73. Caprice Coleman vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
74. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH Wrestling Episode #121)
January 14, 2014
75. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
76. Rhino vs Vinny Marseglia (ROH Wrestling Episode #32)
77. Rhino vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
78. TJ Perkins & The All-Night Express vs The Young Bucks & Mike Mondo (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
79. Jay Lethal vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
80. Lance Storm vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
81. Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
82. Roderick Strong vs Fit Finlay for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars" 5/12/12)
January 16, 2013
83. John Cena vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
84. CM Punk & New Age Outlaws vs The Shield (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
85. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
86. Samoa Joe, Gunner, James Storm, Eric Young, Joseph Park & ODB vs The Bro-Mans, Zema Ion, Lei'd Tapa & Bad Influence (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
87. Bully Ray vs Mr. Anderson in a No DQ Match (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
88. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne for the TNA Knockouts Championship (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
89. Sting vs Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 1/16/14)
January 17, 2014
90. Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Midnight Express Reunion" 10/2/04"
91. Dan Berry vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 8/31/13)
92. Bryan Danielson vs Jushin Liger (ROH "Weekend of Thunder: Night One" 11/5/04)
93. Jushin Liger vs Randy Savage (7/17/96)
94. Jushin Liger vs Fit Finlay (1991)
January 18, 2014
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
96. Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan vs The Usos in a Steel Cage Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 1/13/14)
97. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
98. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 1/15/14)
99. ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
100. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bennett (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
January 19, 2014
101. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus in an I Quit Match (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
102. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Cliff Compton & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
103. Taiji Ishimori vs Eddie Edwards (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
104. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
105. Davey Richards vs Paul London (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
106. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Border Wars 2013" 5/4/13)
107. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE Superstars 1/16/14)
January 20, 2014
108. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs New Age Outlaws (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
109. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
110. Naomi vs Tamina Snuka (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
111. Big E. Langston vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
112. The Usos vs The Real Americans (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 1/17/14)
113. AR Fox vs Jaka vs Matt Taven vs Kobald (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
114. Dave Cole vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
115. Johnny Miyagi vs Swamp Monster (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 21, 2014
116. Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas vs Mark Shurman & Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
117. Brian Fury & Biff Busick vs Dan Barry & Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
118. Black Baron vs Charade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 22, 2014
119. TJ Marconi & Nick Talent vs Mark Angel & Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
January 23, 2014
120. Andrew Everett vs Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
121. Hansen vs Cheeseburger (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
122. Mark Briscoe & Adam Page vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
123. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #122)
January 25, 2014
124. Chuck Taylor vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
125. Mr. Touchdown vs Scottly Slade (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
126. Lexxus vs Portia Perez (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
127. Pinkie Sanchez vs Steve Weiner (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
128. RD Evans vs Veda Scott (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
129. Drew Gulak vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Armory Amore")
130. Anthony Stone vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
131. Team TREMENDOUS vs Milk Chocolate (CZW "Answering the Challenge"
132. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs Samoa Joe & Jushin Liger "ROH Weekend of Thunder: Night Two" 11/6/04)
January 26, 2014
133. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide in a Steel Cage Match (ROH "Final Showdown" 5/13/05)
134. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
135. Matt Taven vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
136. Drew Gulak vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
137. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
138. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
139. Randy Orton vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
140. 2014 Royal Rumble Match (WWE Royal Rumble 1/26/13)
January 28, 2014
141. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 29, 2014
142. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
January 31, 2014
143. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
144. RD Evans vs Matt Sells (ROH Wrestling Episode #123
145. Tadarius Thomas vs Matt Taven (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
146. Jay Briscoe vs Bobby Fish (ROH Wrestling Episode #123)
February 1, 2014
147. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
148. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
149. Corvis Fear vs Sonjay Dutt (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
150. JT Dunn vs Eddie Edwards (NEFW 10/19/13)
151. Michael Elgin vs Paul London (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
152. Adrenaline Rush vs The Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
153. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
154. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)\
February 2, 2014
155. Sozio vs Dave Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
156. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
157. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
158. The Baltic Siege vs The Block Party (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
159. Eddie Kingston vs Dasher Hatfield (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
160. Shynron vs Juan Francisco de Coronado in a No DQ Match (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
161. Joe Pittman vs Heidi Lovelace for Wrestling Is Heart's La Copa (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
162. Icarus, Fire Ant, Green Ant, & Osirian Portal vs Los Ice Creams, The Batiri & Kobald (National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 2/1/14)
163. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
164. Xavier Woods vs Fandango (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
165. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Prime Time Players (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
166. Christian vs Jack Swagger (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
167. Kofi Kingston vs Damien Sandow (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
168. Cody Rhodes vs Road Dogg (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
169. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 1/31/14)
February 3, 2014
170. Hanson vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
171. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
172. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #124)
February 4, 2014
173. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
174. Joe Gacy vs Azzrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Tony Nese (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
175. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
176. BLK Out vs Juicy Product for CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
177. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
178. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
179. Davey Richards vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
February 5, 2014
180. OI4K & Nevaeh vs DJ Hyde, Sozio & Biff Busick (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
181. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
182. Nation of Intoxication vs The Forgotten Ones in a Cage of Death Match (CZW "Cage of Death XV" 12/14/13)
183. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Submission Squad vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs Youthanazia for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
184. Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
185. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 8, 2014
186. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
187. Chris Hero vs Tim Donst (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
188. Ultramantis Black vs Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
189. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Dead Presidents" 12//27/13)
February 9, 2014
190. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
191. Ryback vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
192. Antonio Cesaro vs Daniel Bryan (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
193. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
194. Goldust vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
195. Christian vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown Smackdown 2/7/14)
196. Jesse Vane vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
197. TJ Marconi vs Angel Ortiz (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
198. Tabarnak de Team vs Anthony Stone & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
199. Darius Carter vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer" 9/1/13)
200. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
201. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
202. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Tony Rican in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 10, 2012
203. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 12, 2014
204. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
February 13, 2014
205. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
206. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
207.KungFu Manchu vs Zero Gravity vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
208. Kevin Steen vs Shane Hollister for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "One Twisted Christmas" 12/28/13)
209. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 14, 2014
210. The Hooligans vs Alexander Rudolph & Jake Parnell (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
211. Kentucky Buffet vs Trik Davis & Reed Bentley (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
212. Team IOU vs Bolt Brady & Jojo Bravo (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 23")
213. Adrenaline Rush vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
214. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
215. Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #125)
216. JT Dunn vs Michael Bennett (NEFW 12/7/13)
217. Biff Busick vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Church of Providence")
February 15, 2014
218. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II")
219. Rory Mondo vs Jon Silver vs Matthew Palmer vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Finals")
220. Chris Hero vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2")
221. JT Dunn vs Green Ant (NEFW)
222. The Shield vs Christian, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
223. Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry vs Rey Mysterio vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
224. The Usos, Cody Rhodes, & Goldust vs New Age Outlaws, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
225. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
226. The Miz vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
227. Randy Orton vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/14/14)
228. Samoa Joe & The Wolves vs The Bro-Mans & Zema Ion (TNA "Impact Wrestling" 8/13/14)
229. Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
230. Kurt Angle vs Samoa Joe (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
231. Team 3D vs Bad Influence vs LAX (TNA "One Night Only: 10 Reunion")
February 16, 2014
232. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
233. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
234. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
235. Trent? & Chuck Taylor vs Dojo Bros (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 17, 2014
236. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
237. The Briscoes vs Chris Hero & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Matt Hardy in an Elimination Three Way Tag Team Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #126)
238. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Night of Infamy" 11/2/13)
239. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero (PWX "Climbing the Ladder" 11/22/13)
February 18, 2014
240. Daniel Bryan vs Christian (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
241. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
242. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
243. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
244. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
245. The Wyatt Family vs Sin Cara & Los Matadores (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
246. Randy Orton vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 2/17/14)
247. Michael Elgin vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 19, 2014
248. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
249. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night One" 12/20/13)
February 20, 2014
250. Green Ant vs Arctic Rescue Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
251. Francis O'Rourke vs Gran Akuma (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
252. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
253. Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant vs Estonian Thunder Frog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
254. Leech Landa & Delirious vs Jigsaw & The Shard (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
February 21, 2014
255. Francis O'Rourke vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Respect: Quest to be the Best)
256. The Wolves vs Bad Influence (TNA Impact Wrestling 2/20/14)
February 22, 2014
257. Dasher Hatfield vs Mr. Touchdown (WiF 8/24/13)
258. Jaka vs Hallowicked (WiF 3/23/13)
259. The Wrecking Crew vs Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy, Dragon Dragon & Shane Storm (WiF 7/27/13)
260. Amasis vs Juan Francisco de Coronodo (WiF 6/22/13)
261. ACH vs Chris Hero (ACW 7/9/11)
262. Mike Quackenbush vs X-Dream vs Jody Fleisch (WXW)
263. Mike Quackenbush vs Skayde in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match (CHIKARA)
264. Ethan Carter III vs Tommy Dreamer in a Tables Match (TNA "One Night Only: Hardcore Justice 3")
February 23, 2014
265. Mike Quackenbush, Icarus, Gran Akuma & UltraMantis vs The Wild Cards, Hallowicked & Jigsaw (CZW)
266. Drew Gulak vs Francis O'Rourke (WiR 3/24/13)
267. Green Ant vs Chris Dickinson (WiR 9/29/13)
268. Delirious vs Estonian Thunder Frog (WiR 9/29/13)
269. Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
270. Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
271. The Wyatt Family vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
272. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
273. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
274. Christian vs Sheamus (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 2/21/14)
275. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
276. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
277. Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 24, 2014
278. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
279. The Steiner Brothers & Ray Traylor vs Vincent, Scott Norton & Randy Savage (WCW Starrcade 1997)
280. Bill Goldberg vs Steve McMichael (WCW Starrcade 1997)
281. Sin Cara vs Alexander Rusev (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
February 25, 2014
282. Bill Watts vs Dick Murdoch (1974)
283. Chris Hero vs ACH (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
284. Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
February 26m 2014
285. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
286. Aiden English vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
287. Chris Benoit vs Saturn (WCW Starrcade 1997)
288. Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger (WCW Starrcade 1997)
289. Curt Hennig vs DDP for the WCW US Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 1997)
February 27, 2014
290. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 2/5/14)
291. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs The Young Bucks & Joey Ryan (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
292. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano for the PWG World Championship (PWG "All Star Weekend X: Night Two" 12/21/13)
293. X-Pac vs Val Venis for the WWF European Championship (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
294. The Rock, Mankind & Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker & Kane (WWF Monday Night Raw 9/27/1998)
295. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB, Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
296. Natalya & Eva Marie vs Aksana & Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
297. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
298. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 2/26/14)
299. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
300. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
301. The Ascension vs Too Cool for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT Arrival 2/27/14)
302. Paige vs Emma for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT Arrival 2/24/14)
February 28, 2014
303. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville in a Ladder Match for the NXT Championship (NXT ArRival 2/27/14)
March 1, 2014
304. Rick Rude vs Bruiser Brody (WCCW)
305. Abdullah the Butcher vs Manny Fernandez (NWA Worldwide 9/14/85)
306. The Dudley Boys vs The Eliminators for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
307. Lance Storm vs Rob Van Dam (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
308. Great Sasuke, Gran Hamada & Masato Yakushiji vs TAKA Michinoku, Dick Togo & Mens Teoh (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
309. Shane Douglas vs Pitbull #2 for the ECW World Television Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
March 2, 2014
310. Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
311. Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #127)
312. Shynron vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show #3)
313. Shane Strickland vs Pepper Parks vs Azrieal (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
314. MASADA vs Alexander James (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
315. Greg Excellent vs Joe Gacy (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
316. Alex Colon vs Devon Moore for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
317. OI4K vs The Juicy Product (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
318. Danny Havok vs Aeroboy in an International Deathmatch (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 3, 2014
319. Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker (WWE Wrestlemania 25)
March 4, 2013
320. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
321. BLK OUT vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
322. Drew Gulak vs Lucky 13 for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Answering the Challenge" 1/11/14)
March 5, 2014
323. Colin Olsen vs Ty Colten vs Flip Kendrick vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux vs Matt Cross (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
324. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 6, 2014
325. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
326. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
327. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane Page vs Leah Von Dutch (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
March 7, 2014
328. Daniel Bryan vs Kane (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
329. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
330. The Usos vs Los Matadores for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Main Event 2/4/14)
331. Larry Zybysko vs Eric Bischoff (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
332. Hollywood Hogan vs Sting for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Starrcade 12/28/97)
March 8, 2014
333. Taz vs Sabu (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
334. Kyle O'Reilly vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
335. Ethan Page vs Kevin Steen (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
336. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
337. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "TGIF" 2/7/14)
338. Jarek 1:20 vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling)
339. Alex Castle vs Brandon Espinosa vs Jeff O'Shea vs Mallaki Matthews (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
340. Matt Castle vs Zakk Sawyers (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
341. Team IOU vs Gary Jay & Pierre Abernathy (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 24")
342. Green Ant vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2")
343. Motor City Machine Guns vs Speed Muscle (TNA Impact 6/12/08)
343. The Wolves & MVP vs Bobby Roode, Austin Aries & Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/13)
344. Bobby Roode vs Davey Richards (TNA Impact Wrestling 3/6/14)
345. James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World Championship (ROH Glory by Honor IV9/17/05)
March 9, 2014
346. Terry Funk vs Stevie Richards vs The Sandman (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
347. Raven vs Terry Funk for the ECW World Championship (ECW Barely Legal 1997)
348. Bryan Danielson vs Christopher Daniels for the ROH World Championship (ROH "A Night of Tribute" 11/19/05)
349. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee (WSU "An Ultraviolent Affair" )
350. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
351. Bobby Fish & Tommy Dreamer vs The Scene (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
352. BxB Hulk vs Sami Callihan (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
353. Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez vs Sabu & Jon Davis in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
354. Masaaki Mochizuki vs Akira Tozawa (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
355. Samuray Del Sol vs Johnny Vandal (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
356. Low Ki vs PAC (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
357. Ricochet & Masato Yoshino vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the Open United Gate Championships (DGUSA "Open the Ultimate Gate 2012" 3/30/12)
358. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
359. Michael Bennett vs Jay Briscoe (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
360. AJ Styles vs Jay Lethal (ROH Wrestling Episode #128)
361. Cedric Alexander vs AJ Styles (PWX 1/19/14)
March 10, 2014
362. Bobby Fish vs Jon Davis (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
363. AR Fox vs Arik Cannon (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
March 11, 2014
364. John Cena vs Erick Rowan (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
365. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
366. Sheamus vs Christian in a Memphis Street Fight (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
367. Daniel Bryan & Big Show vs Randy Orton & Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/10/11)
March 12, 2014
368. Sami Callihan vs Sabu in a Street Fight (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
369. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs CIMA vs Rich Swann vs Samuray Del Sol vs El Generico (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
370. Sara Del Rey vs Aja Kong (Chikara "Joshimania: Night 1" 12/2/11)
371. Sara Del Rey vs Kana (Chikara "Klunk in Love " 10/8/11)
372. Triple H vs CM Punk in a No DQ Match (WWE "Night of Champions" 9/19/11)
373. Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoenix for the Divas Championship (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
374. John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs CM Punk in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE "Hell in a Cell" 10/2/11)
March 13, 2014
375. Los Matadores vs Curtis Axel & R-Truth (WWE Main Event 3/12/14)
376. AJ Lee vs Natalya for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
377. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 3/13/14)
378. The Scene vs Los Ben Jejos (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
379. Johnny Gargano vs Masato Yoshino for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
380. Low Ki, BxB Hulk & Akira Tozawa vs PAC, Ricochet & Masaaki Mochizuki (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2012" 3/31/14)
381. JT Dunn vs AR Fox {NEFW "Unglued)
382. Dan Barry, Bill Carr, Ken Scampi & Tim Hughes vs JT Dunn, Mark Shurman, Leon St. Giovanni & Max St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
383. Eric Corvis vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
384. Paige vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
385. The Ascension vs Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
386. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
387. Bo Dallas vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 3/13/14)
388. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
389. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Superstars 3/13/14)
390. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson {NWA Force-1: Fight Club)
March 14, 2014
391. ? & ? vs ? & ? (FIP "Everything Burns" Pre-Show 3/14/14)
392. Josh Hess vs Jack Gallow (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
393. Larry Dallas vs Josh Hess (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14)
March 15, 2014
394. Kazuchika Okada vs Kota Ibushi (NJPW "Anniversary Show " 3/6/14)
March 16, 2014
395. Yokozuna vs Koko B. Ware {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
396. Steiner Brothers vs The Executioners {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
397. Shawn Michaels vs Maxx Moon {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
398. The Undertaker vs Damien Demento {WWF Monday Night Raw 1/10/93)
399. Francis Kip Stevens vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
400. Ryan Rush vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
401. Stockade vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
402. Hania vs Dan Barry (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 25")
March 17, 2014
403. Gail Kim vs Alissa Flash (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
404. Lei'D Tapa vs Ivelisse (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
405. Tara vs Mia Yim (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
406. Miss Tessmacher vs Santana (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
407. ODB vs Trinity (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
408. Jackie Moore vs Taryn Terrell (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
409. Hannah Blossom vs Sojo Bolt vs Taeler Hendrix (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
410. Velvet Sky vs Jillian Hall (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
411. Mickie James vs Serena Deeb (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
412. Gauntlet to crown the "Queen of the Knockouts" (TNA "One Night Only: Knockouts Knockdown")
March 18, 2014
413. Davey Richards vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell Taping #2)
414. Mr. Touchdown vs Max Raptor (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
415. Jollyville Fuck Its vs Sean Hardrive & Danny Todd (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
416. Dave Cole vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
417. Usurper vs Addy Starr (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
418.Worst Case Scenario vs Anthony Stone & Kellan Thomas (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 19, 2014
419. Seth Rollins vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
420. Big E vs Fandango (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
421. The Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/14/14)
422. Jaka vs Matthew Justice (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
March 20, 2014
423. Blake Edward Balakus vs Aaron Epic (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
424. Sugar Dunkerton & Aaron Epic vs Garden State Gods (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
425. TJ Marconi vs Darius Carter in a Last Man Standing Match with Chris Dickinson as Special Referee (Beyond Wrestling "All Aboard" 10/13/12)
426. Juicy Product vs Aaron Solo & Jonathan Cade (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
427. Earl Cooter vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
428. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
429. Ivelisse vs Leva for the SHINE Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
430. The Submission Squad vs The Savages (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
431. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
432. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Everything Burns" 3/14/14")
March 21, 2014
433. Sugar Dunkerton vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
434. Kobald vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 22, 2014
435. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
436. Adam Rose vs Camacho (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
437. Sasha Banks vs Bailey (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
438. Sheamus vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 3/20/14)
439. Estonian Thunderfrog vs Qefka the Quiet (Beyond Wrestling)
440. Estonian Thunderfrog & Drew Gulak vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
March 23, 2014
441. AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
442. Jaka vs Mike Quackenbush (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
443. The Rock vs Steve Austin for the WWF Championship (WWE Wrestlemania X7)
444. Mr. Perfect vs Terry Taylor (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
445. Marty Janetty vs ? (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
446. Ric Flair vs El Matador (WWF Monday Night Raw 1/18/93)
March 24, 2014
447. The Steiner Brothers vs The Beverly Brothers (WWF Royal Rumble 1993)
March 25, 2014
448. Dan Barry & Ken Scampi vs The Super Smash Brothers (Beyond Wrestling "Off the Grid")
449. Tim Donst vs Colt Cabana (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
450. Devastation Corporation vs Green Ant & AssailAnt (Wrestling is Art "Pop")
451. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
452. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 26, 2014
453. Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
454. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
455. Kimber Lee vs Candice LeRae (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
456. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation of Intoxication (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
457. The Beaver Boys vs Murderer's Row for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
458. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
459. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
460. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc (CZW "15th Anniversary" 2/8/14)
March 28, 2014
461. Brian Kendrick vs Kevin Steen (ROH "All Star Extravaganza V" 8/3/13)
462. Silas Young vs Adam Page (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
463. C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
464. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
465. Forever Hooligans vs The Young Bucks (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
466. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc. (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
467. Michael Bennett vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
468. Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
469. Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
470. American Wolves vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Manhattan Mayhem V" 8/7/13)
March 29, 2014
471. Christian vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
472. Luke Harper vs John Cena (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
473. Naomi vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
474. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans (WWE Monday Night Raw 3/24/14)
475. AJ Styles vs Tyler Black (IWA-MS 4/28/06)
March 30, 2014
476. Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
477. Tamina Snuka, Aksana, Layla, Alicia Fox & Summer Rae vs Naomi, Cameron, Natalya, Eva Marie & Emma (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
478. Big E vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Main Event 3/25/14)
479. Kurt Angle vs John Cena (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
480. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly & The Big Valbowski (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
481. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
482. Rikishi vs Test (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
483. Billy Kidman & The Hurricane vs Tajiri & Jamie Noble (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
484. Reverend D-Von & Batista vs Randy Orton & Farooq (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
485. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 6/27/02)
486. Brian Pillman vs Ricky Steamboat (WCW Halloween Havoc 10/25/1992)
487. Evan Bourne vs Zack Ryder (WWE Superstars 6/11/09)
488. Jimmy Snuka vs Samu (WWF 2/20/84)
489. Juventud Guerrera, Lizmark Jr & Hector Garza vs Psychosis, La Parka & Villano IV (WCW Bash at the Beach 11/13/97)
March 31, 2014
490. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
491. Unbreakable F'N Machines vs PPRay (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
492. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
493. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
494. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 1, 2014
495. Best Friends vs Adam Cole & Kevin Steen (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
496. Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
497. Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
April 2, 2014
498. Matt Taven vs Silas Young (ROH 12th Anniversary)
499. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns (PWG "DDT4" 1/31/14)
500. Moko Rawley vs CJ Parker (NXT 3/27/14)
501. Xavier Woods vs Tyler Breeze (NXT 3/27/14)
502. Corey Graves vs Yoshi Tatsu (NXT 3/27/14)
503. Natalya vs Charlotte (NXT 3/27/14)
504. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas for the NXT Championship
April 3, 2014
505. Austin Aries vs Seiya Senada for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA/Wrestle-1 "Oubtreak" 3/2/14)
506. Bully Ray & Willow vs Bobby Roode & Ethan Carter III (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
507. Samuel Shaw vs Ken Anderson in a Straight Jacket Match (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
508. Sanada vs Tigre Uno in Match #1 in a Best of 3 Series for the TNA X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
509. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Brittany (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
510. MVP vs Kenny King (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
511. Magnus vs Abyss vs Samoa Joe vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Impact Wrestling 4/3/14)
April 5, 2014
512. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
513. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 3/28/14)
514. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce & Domino for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE No Way Out 2/17/07)
515. RockNES Monsters vs Willie Mack & B-Boy (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
516. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
517. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 6, 2014
518. The Usos vs Real Americans vs Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Wrestlemania XXX Pre-Show 4/6/14)
519. Triple H vs Daniel Bryan (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
520. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
521. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
522. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
523. Brock Lesnar vs The Underaker (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
524. The Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
525. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE "Wrestlemania XXX" 4/6/14)
April 7, 2014
526. The Wyatt Family vs Sheamus, John Cena & Big E (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
527. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Batista for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
528. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
529. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
530. Alexander Rusev vs Zack Ryder (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
531. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
532. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
533. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/7/14)
April 8, 2014
534. Kyle O'Reilly vs Brian Kendrick (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
535. Chris Hero vs Kevin Steen (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
536. Candice LeRae & Christina Von Eerie vs Ray Rosas & Peter Avalon (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
537. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger for the QPW Championship (QPW "Well Worth the Wait" 2/1/14)
April 9, 2014
538. Chris Dickinson vs Kevin Steen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
539. Abnormalz vs Fusion Dance vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
540. Aaron Epic vs Matt Taven (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 10, 2014
541. Johnny Cockstrong, Jaka & Usurper vs Dan Barry, Swamp Monster & Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 12, 2014
542. Jonathan Gresham vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
543. "Machismo King" Jay Lethal vs Delirious (ROH "A Night of Hoopla")
544. Nicholas Kaye vs Anthony Stone in an I Quit Match (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 13, 2014
545. The Shield vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
546. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
547. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/8/14)
548. Emma vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
549. The Ascension vs John Vandall & Hurley (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
550. Xavier Woods vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
551. Tyler Breeze vs Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
552. Corey Graves vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 4/3/14)
553. Cesaro vs Big Show (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
554. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Los Matadores (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
555. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
556. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
557. Fandango vs Santino Marella (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 4/11/14)
April 14, 2014
558. Tabarnak de Team vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
559. Chuck Taylor vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
560. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
561. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
562. Paige vs Alicia Fox (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
563. Batista & Randy Orton vs The Usos (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
564. Cesaro vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
565. Alexander Rusev vs Xavier Woods (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
566. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
567. Fandango & Layla vs Santino Marella & Emma (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
568. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
569. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, 3MB, Bad News Barrett, Fandango, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Titus O'Neil & Jack Swagger (WWE Monday Night Raw 4/14/14)
April 15, 2014
570. Michael Elgin vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
571. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
572. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Battle Royal for #1 Contendership of the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
573. Big Show vs Jack Swagger (WWE Main Event 4/15/15)
574. Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/2/05)
575. Ultimo Dragon vs Rey Misterio Jr. for the J Crown Cruiserweight Championship (WCW World War 3 11/24/96)
576. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 7/21/95)
April 16, 2014
577. Ultimo Dragon vs Psychosis (WCW Uncensored 3/16/97)
578. Chavo Guerrero vs Jamie Noble (WWE SmackDown 4/18/08)
April 18, 2014
579. Dojo Bros vs Biff Busick & Roderick Strong (Beyond Wrestling "Point of No Return" 9/15/13)
April 19, 2014
580. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
581. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
582. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
583. Beaver Boys vs Sozio & Jaka for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
584. Grex Excellent vs Pepper Parks (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
585. Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb vs Greg Excellent & LuFisto (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
586. Biff Busick, Alex Colon & The Juicy Product vs Chris Dickinson, Azrieal & OI4K (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
April 20, 2014
587. MASADA vs Mister Tofiga (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
588. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
589. Devon Moore vs Shane Strickland for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
590. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "High Stakes" 3/8/14)
591. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 9" 7/26/11)
592. Fit Finlay vs Sami Callihan (WXW "16 Carat Gold: Night One" 3/2/12)
593. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin (ROH Wrestling Episode #132)
594. Drew Gulak & Jake Manning vs Super Smash Brothers ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
595. Josh Alexander vs MK McKinnan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
596. Ashley Sixx vs Mike Rollins ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
597. John Silver vs Alex Reynolds ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
598. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 21, 2014
599. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
600. Chris Jerico vs "Stone Cold" Steve Austin for the Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 12/9/01)
601. Undertaker vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Vengeance 7/21/02)
602. The Rock vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE Undisputed Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/25/02)
603. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit for the WWE Championship (WWE Royal Rumble 1/19/03)
604. John Cena vs Chris Jericho vs Christian for the WWE Championship (WWE Vengeance 6/26/05)
April 22, 2014
605. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
606. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2006)
607. Christian Cage vs Rhino in an 8 Mile Street Fight (TNA Bound For Glory 2006)
608. Christian Cage vs Rhino in a Barbed Wire Six Sides of Steel Match (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
609. Christian Cage vs Sting (TNA iMPACT November 2006)
610. Abyss vs Sting vs Christian Cage for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Final Resolution 2007)
April 23, 2014
611. Mojo Rawley vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
612. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 4/10/14)
613. Christian Cage vs Kurt Angle for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Against All Odds 2007)
614. Christian Cage vs Samoa Joe for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Destination X 2007)
615. Chris Jerico vs Ultimate Dragon for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Bash at the Beach 1997)
616. 123 Kid vs Hakushi (WWE Summerslam 1995)
617. John Morrison vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars July '09)
April 24, 2014
618. El Generico vs Low Ki ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
April 27, 2014
619. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
620. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
621. Paige vs Aksana (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
622. John Cena vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Raw 4/21/14)
623. Dudley Boys vs Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian in a Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championships (WWF Wrestlemania 2000)
624. Dave Finlay vs Sami Callihan ("EVOLVE 11" 4/13/12)
625. Mike Quackenbush vs Drew Gulak (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
626. AssailAnt vs Francis O'Rourke (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
627. Jaka vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
628. The Batiri vs JT Dunn, Aaaron Epic and Estonian Thunderfrog (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
629. Darius Carter vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 28, 2014
630. The Usos vs Curtis Axel & Ryback for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
631. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Raw 4/28/14)
April 29, 2014
632. Bad Influence vs The Bravado Brothers (DGUSA "Mercury Rising 2014" 4/5/14)
633. Tim Donst vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
634. Devastation Corporation vs Chuck Taylor & Sugar Dunkerton (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
635. Colt Cabana vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract")
April 30, 2014
636. Frankie Picard vs Connor Claxton (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
637. Dick Justice vs Leon St. Giovanni (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
638. AR Fox vs DJ Hyde (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
639. Dan Barry & Monsta Mack vs Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change vs Punisher Van Slyke & Kevin Graham (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
640. Jay Freddie vs Eric Corvis (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
641. Pinkie Sanchez & Sugar Dunkerton vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
642. Mike Bailey vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
643. Shynron vs Ryan Rush vs Benny Martinez vs Nicholas Kaye (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
644. Jaka & Chris Dickinson vs Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
645. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher (Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 4/13/14)
May 1, 2014
646. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
647. BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Adam Page vs Adrenaline Rush & Andrew Everett (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
648. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen (ROH Wrestling Episode #135)
649. The Submission Squad vs Jollyville Fuck-Its (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
650. Davey Vega vs ACH vs Gary Jay vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
651. Hope & Change vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
May 4, 2014
652. Jody D'Milo vs Addy Starr (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
653. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. Camacho vs Oliver Grey (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
654. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
655. CJ Parker vs The Great Khali (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
656. Ty Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Sawyer Fulton & Baron Corbin (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
657. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay (WWE NXT 4/17/14)
658. Colin Delaney & Youthanazia vs Eric Ryan, Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
659. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Elgin (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
660. Josh Alexander vs Ethan Page (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
661. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (AIW "Damn it Feels Good to Be A Gangsta")
662. Kobald vs Estonian Thunder Frog (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
663. Francis O'Rourke vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
664. Jaka vs Brian Fury (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 5, 2014
665. 20 Man Battle Royal for the United States Championship (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
666. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
667.Ryback vs Cody Rhodes (WWE Raw 5/5/14)
May 6, 2014
668. Antonio Thomas vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 7, 2014
669. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (ISW "Trapped in the Closet" Pre-Show)
670. Sanada vs DJ Z for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Xplosion )
671. Jenny Rose vs Hania {WSU "Mutiny")
May 8, 2014
672. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
673. Devastation Corporation vs The Batiri (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 9, 2014
674. Funaki vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Expression")
May 10, 2014
675. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
676. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & B-Boy (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
677. Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
678. African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 11, 2014
679. The Fabulous Three vs One Man Gang & Demolition (CHIKARA King of Trios 2008)
680. Alexander Rusev vs Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
681. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
682. Tyson Kidd vs Mason Ryan (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
683. Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
684. The Usos & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension & Corey Graves (WWE NXT 4/24/14)
685. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
May 12, 2014
686. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
687. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
688. Sasha Banks vs Bayley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
689. Adam Rose vs Danny Burch (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
690. Natalya vs Layla (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
691. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
692. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay in a No DQ Match for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/1/14)
May 15, 2014
693. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Team Tremendous (WSU Secret Show)
694. Sheamus vs Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 5/9/14)
May 18, 2015
695. The Young Bucks vs Best Friends for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
696. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae for the PWG World Championship (PWG " Mystery Vortex II" 3/28/14)
697. Lucky 13 vs Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
698. Biff Busick vs Caleb Konley vs Azrieal (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
699. Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
700. AR Fox vs Mike Bailey vs Andrew Everett (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
701. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore in a Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
702. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs The Harris Boys vs The Mamalukes (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
703. Jimmy Hart vs Mancow (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
704. Scott Steiner vs The Wall (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
705. Mike Awesome vs The Cat (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
706. Harlem Heat 2000 vs Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
707. Sting vs Booker T (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
708. Vampiro vs Billy Kidman (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
709. Norman Smiley vs Terry Funk for the Hardcore Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
710. Scott Steiner vs Mike Awesome (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
711. Sting vs Vampiro (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
712. Chris Candido vs The Artist vs Lash Leroux vs Juventud Guerrera vs Shannon Moore vs Crowbar for the Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
713. Buff Bagwell & Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair & Lex Luger for the Tag Team Championships (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
714. Scott Steiner vs Sting for the WCW US Championship (WCW Spring Stampede 2000)
715. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship 
May 19, 2014
716. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
717. Drake Younger vs AR Fox (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
718. The Juicy Product vs OI4K (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
719. Biff Busick vs Drake Younger (CZW "Best of the Best XIII" 4/12/14)
720. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
721. Big E vs Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
722. Rusev vs Heath Slater (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
723. Rob Van Dam vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
724. Seth Rollins vs Batista (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
725. Alicia Fox vs Paige (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
726. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
727. John Cena vs Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
May 20, 2014
728. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow (WWE Main Event 5/20/14)
729. Naomi vs Aksana (WWE Monday Night Raw 5/19/14)
730. Emma vs Charlotte (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
731. The Legionnaires vs Kalisto & El Locale (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
732. Captain Comic vs Camacho (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
733. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
734. Battle Royale to determine a #1 Contender to the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 5/8/14)
May 21, 2014
735. Austin Aries vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
736. Jesse Vane vs Stockade vs Ryan Rush vs Francis Kip Stevens (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
737. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
738. DC Dynamite vs Marek Brave vs Knight Wagner vs Ty Colton (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
739. Zero Gravity vs The Dan Lawrence Project & The Markus Crane Experience (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
740. Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs Juntai Miller & Colt Cabana (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
741. Jonathan Gresham vs Eddie Kingston (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
742. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 22, 2014
743. Angelina Love vs Brittany for the TNA Knockout Championship (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
744. Austin Aries vs MVP (Impact Wrestling 5/22/14)
May 23, 2014
745. Matt Cage vs ACH for the AAW Heritage Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
May 25, 2014
746. The Spectral Envoy vs The BDK (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
747. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
748. The Batiri vs Sinn Bodhi and his Odditorium (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
749. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly
750. The Throwbacks vs 3.0 vs The Pieces of Hate vs 17 & DeviAnt (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
751. Jimmy Jacobs vs Archibald Peck (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
752. The Colony vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
753. Eddie Kingston vs Icarus for the Grand Championship (Chikara "You Only Live Twice" 5/25/14)
May 26, 2014
754. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs for the AAW Heavyweight Championship (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
755. The Men of the Year vs Monster Express for the AAW Tag Team Championships (AAW "The Chaos Theory" 1/24/14)
756. Dicks and Flips vs Youthanazia (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 27, 2014
757. Tyson Dux vs Trevor Lee vs Shane Hollister vs Davey Vega (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
May 29, 2014
758. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
759. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
760. Colin Cassady vs Angelow Dawkins (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
761. Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 5/15/14)
May 30, 2014
762. Taeler Hendrix vs Serena Deeb (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
763. Leva Bates vs Amber O'Neal (Queens of Combat 3/21/14)
764. AJ Styles vs Matt Hard {Northeast Wrestling "Wrestlefest XV" 3/28/14)
765. Matt Cage vs Trike Davis (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
766. Alex Rudolph, Frank Wyatt & Jake Parnell vs Jeff O'Shea, Brandon Gallagher & JJ Grarett (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
767. Zakk Sawyers vs Ricky Starks (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 26)
768. The Hooligans vs Team IOU (Beyond Wrestling)
June 1, 2014
769. Big E vs Bo Dallas (WWE NXT 5/22/14)
770. El Torito vs Hornswoggle (WWE Payback Kickoff 6/1/14)
771. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
772. Ryback & Curtis Axel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
773. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
774. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
775. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt in a Last Man Standing Match (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
776. Paige vs Alicia Fox for the Divas Championship (WWE Payback 6/1/14)
777. The Shield vs Evolution in a No Holds Barred Elimination Match
June 3, 2014
778. Andrew Everett vs Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
779. Bad Influence Invitational (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
780. Ethan Page vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
781. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Batiri for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 4, 2014
782. Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs Jake Manning & Sojo Bolt (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
783. Louis Lyndon vs ACH for the Intense Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
784. Jeff Jarrett vs Colt Cabana (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
785. Christopher Daniels vs Bad Bones (TNA Xplosion)
June 6, 2014
786. Jojo Bravo vs Bolt Brady (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
787. Jake Dirden vs Mikey McFinnegan (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
June 8, 2014
788. Frank Wyatt vs Danny Cannon vs Jake Parnell vs Alex Castle vs Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 27")
789. Davey Vega vs Jonathan Gresham (Beyond Wrestling)
790. Chris Dickinson vs Jarek 1:20 (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
791. Johnny Cockstrong & Usurper vs Darius Carter & TJ Marconi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
792. Sozio vs Eddie Smooth (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
793. Jaka vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 28")
794. Qefka the Quiet vs Joe Gacy (CZW Dojo Wars)
June 9, 2014
795. Tim Donst vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
June 10, 2014
796. Steve Corino, Matt Striker & Adam Pearce vs Cassidy Riley, Luke Hawx & Hurricane Helms (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
797. ACH vs Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
798. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett (ROH Wrestling Episode #141)
799. Michael Elgin vs Andrew Everett for the Absolute Championship (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
800. Gauntlet for the Gold 9 (AIW "Gauntlet for the Gold 9" 3/14/14)
801. KUSHIDA vs Jushin Liger (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
802. Nick Jackson vs Rocky Romero (NJPW BOSJ 2014)
803. Adam Rose vs Camacho (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
804. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
805. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
June 11, 2014
806. Natalya vs Charlotte for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
807. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover 5/29/14)
808. Kevin Steen vs Masato Tanaka (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
809. Pinkie Sanchez vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling)
June 13, 2014
810. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak vs Michael Elgin (WrestleCon Super Show 4/5/14)
June 14, 2014
811. Da Hoodz vs Tabarnak de Team (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
812. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
813. Team Tremendous vs Sozio & Stockade (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
814. Kimber Lee vs Alexxis (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
815. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
816. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havok (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
817. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
818. The Beaver Boys vs The Juicy Product for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
819. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "To Infinity" 4/27/14)
820. Stampede Bulldogs vs Puma & Bobby Quance (MLW "Reloaded Tour: Day 1" 1//9/04)
821. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
822. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
823. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
824. Sanada vs Tigre Uno (TNA Xplosion)
825. Sanada vs Tigre Uno vs Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik in a Ladder Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA "Slammiversary XII" 6/15/14)
826. Jake Manning vs Caleb Konley vs Adam Page (EVOLVE 12)
827. Alex Reynolds vs Mike Cruz (EVOLVE 12)
June 16, 2014
828. The Wyatt Family vs John Cena, Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose (WWE Raw 6/9/14)
829. Jimmy Uso vs Luke Harper (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
830. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
June 17, 2014
831. Low Ki vs Jigsaw (EVOLVE 12)
832. Dave Finlay vs Jon Davis (EVOLVE 12)
833. Johnny Gargano & Samuray Del Sol vs Chuck Taylor & Silas Young (EVOLVE 12)
834. Ricochet vs El Generico (EVOLVE 12)
835. AR Fox vs Sami Callihan in Evolution's End (EVOLVE 12)
June 18, 2014
836. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler (WWE Main Event 6/10/14)
837. Mojo Rawley vs Aiden English (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
838. Charlotte vs Bayley (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
839. Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan vs Phillip Gooljar & Stewart Cumberland (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
840. Adrian Neville vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 6/5/14)
841. Jaka vs AR Fox (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
842. Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki vs American Dragon (ROH "Era of Honor Begins" 2/23/02)
843. American Dragon vs Low Ki (ROH "Round Robin Challenge" 3/30/02)
June 20, 2014
844. Bad News Barrett vs Roman Reigns (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
845. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
846. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
847. Cesaro vs Sheamus (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
848. Low Ki vs AJ Styles (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
849. Eddie Guerrero & Amazing Red vs The SAT (ROH "A Night of Appreciation" 4/27/02)
850. American Dragon vs Bio-Hazard (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
851. Spanky vs Paul London (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 22, 2014
852. Doug Williams vs Jay Briscoe (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
853. Jody Fleisch vs Jonny Storm (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
854. Low Ki vs Prince Nana (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
855. Amazing Red vs Xavier (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
856. Christopher Daniels vs Scoot Andrews (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
857. Sumie Sakai vs Simply Luscious (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
858. ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Watanabe vs Caprice Coleman vs BJ Whitmer vs TD Thomas (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
859. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven for the ROH Television Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
860. Cedric Alexander vs Roderick Strong in a Submission Match (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
861. The Briscoes vs Matt Hardy & Micheal Bennett (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
862. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
863. reDRagon vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
864. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Best in the World 2014" 6/22/14)
June 23, 2014
865. AJ Styles vs Jerry Lynn (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
June 24, 2014
866. Spanky vs Jody Fleisch (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
867. American Dragon vs Doug Williams (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
868. Stockade vs John Silver vs Latin Dragon vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
June 27, 2014
869. Amazing Red vs Low Ki (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
870. The Wolves vs Tigre Uno & Sanada for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Xplosion)
871. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Smackdown 6/13/14)
June 28, 2014
872. The Hardy Boyz vs The Briscoes (OMEGA "Chaos in Cameron")
June 29, 2014
873. Bayley, Emma & Paige vs Sasha Banks, Charlotte & Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
874. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
875. Mr. NXT vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
876. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 6/12/14)
877. Christopher Daniels vs AJ Styles (ROH "Road to the Title" 6/22/02)
878. Alex Shelley vs Tim Donst (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
879. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
880. Paige vs Naomi for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
881. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
882. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose vs RVD vs Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger in a Money in the Bank Ladder Match (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
883. Stardust & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
884. Big E vs Rusev (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
885. Layla vs Summer Rae with Fandango as Special Referee (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
886. John Cena vs Roman Reigns vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Cesaro vs Bray Wyatt vs Alberto Del Rio in a Ladder Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Money in the Bank 2014 6/29/14)
June 30, 2014
887. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
888. The Wyatt Family vs The Usos & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
889. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
890. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
891. The Great Khali vs Damien Sandow (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
892. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
893. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
894. Paige vs AJ Lee for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
895. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane (WWE Monday Night Raw 6/30/14)
July 1, 2014
896. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nothing But a G' Thang)
897. The Wyatt Family vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
898. The Funkadactyls vs Alicia Fox & Nikki Bella (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
899. Cesaro & RybAxel vs Rob Van Dam, Dolph Ziggler & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/1/14)
July 2, 2014
900. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz (XWA Beyond Wrestling Showcase)
901. Too Cold Scorpio vs Chris Benoit (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
902. Shane Douglas vs Ron Simmons for the ECW World Championship (ECW Hardcore TV 1/25/95)
903. The Young Bucks vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW The New Beginning in Osaka 2/11/14)
904. AJ Styles vs Seiya Sanada for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (Wrestle-1)
905. Shynron vs Shane Strickland (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
906. Alvin Alvarez vs Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
907. Milk Chocolate vs EYFBO (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
908. Drew Gulak vs Christina Von Eerie (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 29")
909. Ricochet vs KUSHIDA (NJPW BOSJ XXI Finals)
July 5, 2014
910. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the United States Championship (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
911. Bo Dallas vs Diego (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
912. AJ Lee vs Eva Maries (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
913. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/4/14)
914. Aaron Epic vs Gary Jay (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
915. Kennedy Kendrick vs Josh Hess (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
916. Jack Gallow vs Earl Cooter (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
917. The Juicy Product vs The Submission Squad (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
918. Blake Edward Belakis vs Chasyn Rance (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
919. Saso Rivera vs Maxwell Chicago (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
920. Aaron Solo & Jason Cade vs The Savages (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
921. Lince Dorado vs Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher vs Gran Akuma for the FIP Florida Heritage Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
922. Drew Gulak vs Roderick Strong for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (FIP "Ascension" 3/15/14)
923. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
924. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
925. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
926. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
927. The Ascension vs Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 6/19/14)
July 6, 2014
927. The Wolves vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z vs The Freak & Knux for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
928. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
929. Bully Ray vs Ethan Carter III in a Tables Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
930. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
931. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/3/14)
932. The Vaudevillains vs local competitors (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
933. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
936. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam 933. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
934. Colin Cassady vs Sawyer Fulton (WWE NXT 6/26/14)
935. Colin Cassady vs Sylvester Lefort (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
936. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Bayley & Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
937. CJ Parker vs ? (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
938. Sami Zayn vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 7/3/14)
939. The Young Bucks vs The Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Dominion 2014)
940. Tajiri vs Little Guido vs Super Crazy (ECW One Night Stand 2005)
941. Chris Hero vs AJ Styles (ROH "Flyin' High" 3/22/14)
942. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014)
July 7, 2014
943. Kota Ibushi vs Ricochet for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship (NJPW Dominion 2014)
July 8, 2014
944. AR Fox vs Bill Carr (Beyond Wrestling)
945. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
946. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
947. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
948. Chris Jericho vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
949. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
950. John Cena vs Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/7/14)
July 9, 2014
951. Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
952.Veda Scott vs Seleziya Sparx (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
953. Matt Cross vs Bobby Beverly vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks vs Cheech vs Davey Vega (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
954. Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
955. Athena vs Nikki Storm for the AIW Womens Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
956. The Jollyville Fuck Its vs Flips and a Dick vs Faith in Ryan for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
957. Michael Elgin vs Colin Delaney for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)
958. Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs ACH & Johnny Gargano (AIW "Nuthin' But A G Thang" 4/25/14)

959. Roderick Strong vs Brian Cage (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
960. AR Fox vs Rich Swann (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
961. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Best Friends (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 12, 2014
962. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio for the WWE United States Championship (WWE Main Event 7/8/14)
963. Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
964. ACH vs Ricochet (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 13, 2014
963. Nikki Bella vs Natalya, Naomi, Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae (WWE Main Evnt 7/8/14)
964. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
965. Curtis Axel vs Tyson Kidd (WWE Superstars 7/10/14)
966. Public Enemy vs Taz & Sabu for the ECW Tag Team Championships (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
967. Cactus Jack vs The Sandman in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (ECW "Hardcore TV #93" 1/30/95)
968. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
969. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly in a Submission or KO Only Match for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll" 5/23/14)
July 14, 2014
970. Michael Bennett vs ACH (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
971. Michael Elgin vs Takaaki Watanabe (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
972. The Decade vs The Briscoes vs reDRagon (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 15, 2014
973. Bayley vs Summer Rae (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
974. Sin Cara vs ? (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
975. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
976. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 7/10/14)
July 16, 2014
977. AJ Lee vs Cameron (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
978. Fandango vs Adam Rose (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
979. The Usos vs Titus O'Neil & Heath Slater (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 17, 2014
980. Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
981. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
July 19, 2014
982. Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura vs Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Tanahashi (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
983. Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
984. Curtis Axel vs Goldust (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
985. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
986. Roman Reigns vs Rusev (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/11/14)
July 20, 2014
987. The Miz vs Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
988. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
989. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
990. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/14/14)
991. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven vs Silas Young vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World TV Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
992. AJ Styles & Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada & Gedo (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
993. Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III & Rhino (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
994. 8 Man Gauntlet Match for the TNA X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
995. MVP & Kenny King vs Eric Young & Bobby Roode (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
996. Brittany vs Madison Rayne in a No DQ Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
997. Bobby Lashley vs Jeff Hardy for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/17/14)
998. Adam Rose vs Fandango (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)	
999. Cameron vs Naomi (WWE Battleground Kickoff 7/20/14)
1000. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1001. AJ Lee vs Paige for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1002. Rusev vs Jack Swagger (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
July 21, 2014
1003. Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen for the ROH World Championship (ROH "Global Wars" 5/10/14)
1004. The Batiri vs Estonian Thunderfrog & Lithuanian Snow Troll (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1005. Kobald vs Anthony Stone (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1006. Drew Gulak vs Green Ant (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1007. Drew Gula vs Green Ant rematch (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
July 22, 2014
1008. Devastation Corporation vs The Captain & Tenille (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1009. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Brian Fury vs Jigsaw (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1010. Francis O'Rourke vs Funaki (Wrestling is Art "Impression")
1011. CIMA & Matt Sydal vs Ricochet & Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival"7/20/14)
1012. Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi vs T-Hawk & EITA for the Open the Twin Gate Championships (Dragon Gate "KOBE Pro Wrestling Festival" 7/20/14)
1013. Shelton "X" Benjamin vs Doc Gallows (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1014. Brian Pillman vs Alex Wright (WCW "Great American Bash| 6/18/95)
1015. Great Muta vs Sting (WCW "Japan Supershow" 3/21/91)
1016. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn for the WWE Hardcore Championship (WWE "Sunday Night Heat| 8/5/01)
1017. The Hardy Boyz vs Funaki & Teioh (WWE "Sunday Night Heat" 9/27/98)
July 23, 2014
1018. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
July 24, 2014
1019. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Battleground 7/20/14)
1020. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/18/14)
1021. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1022. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1023. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
1024. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr. (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 2)
July 25, 2014
1025. ACH, Matt Taven & Tomasso Ciampa vs Takaaki Watanabe & Forever Holliganz (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1026. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Jado & Gedo (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
July 26, 2014
1027. Kane & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1028. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes, Cameron & Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1029. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1030. AJ Lee & Paige vs Emma & Natalya (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1031. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/21/14)
1032. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1033. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1034. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes for the IWGP Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1035. Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1036. The Young Bucks vs reDRagon for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1037. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1038. Adam Cole vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the ROH World Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1039. AJ Styles vs Kazuchika Okada vs Michael Elgin for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (ROH "War of the Worlds" 5/17/14)
1040. AR Fox vs Shynron (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1041. Tommy Trainwreck vs Scotty Wild (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1042. Matthew Palmer vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1043. MVP vs Bobby Roode in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1043. DJ Z vs Low Ki (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1044. Magnus & Bram vs Mr. Anderson & Gunner (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1045. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell for the Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1046. The Great Muta vs Robbie E (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
1047. Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer vs Ethan Carter III, Rockstar Spud & Rhino in a Street Fight (TNA Impact Wrestling 7/24/14)
July 28, 2014
1048. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson (NJPW "G1 Climax 2014: Day 1")
1049. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1050. Moose vs Hakim Zane (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1051. Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs The Briscoes vs War Machine (ROH Wrestling Episode #149)
1052. The Hardy Boyz vs Elijah Burke & Sylvester Terkay (WWE ECW)
1053. The Faces of Fear vs Sting & Lex Luger (WCW Monday Nitro 5/20/96)
1054. Public Enemy vs Nasty Boys (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1055. Dean Malenko vs Alex Wright (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 29, 2014
1056. The Throwbacks vs The Submission Squad (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1057. Ophidian vs Heidi Loveleace (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1058 Latvian Proud Oak & Lithuanian Snow Troll vs Mr. Azerbaijan & Prakash Sabar (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1059. Worker Ant vs DeviANT (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1060. Brian Pillman vs Eddie Guerrero (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
July 30, 2014
1061. The Pieces of Hate vs Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
July 31, 2014
1062. Estonian Thunder Frog vs The Proletariat Boar of Muldova (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
1063. The Spectral Envoy vs Blaster McMassive, Oleg the Usurper & Jaka (Chikara "Quantum of Solace" 6/21/14)
August 1, 2014
1064. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1065. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1066. Jason Jordan vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1067. Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn (WWE NXT 7/17/14)
1068. Sting & Lex Luger vs The Blue Bloods for the WCW Tag Team Championships (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1069. Konnan vs Psicosis for the Mexican Heavyweight Championship (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
1070. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs The Giant & Ric Flair (WCW Clash of the Champions XXXII)
August 2, 2014
1071. The Wolves vs The Hardys for the TNA World Tag Team Championships (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1072. Low Ki vs Manik vs DJ Z (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1073. Brian Cage vs Sanada vs Crazy Steve (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1074. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1075 Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship (TNA "Destination X" 7/31/14)
1076. Seth Rollins vs Fandango (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1077. Jey Uso vs Ryback (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1078. Lexxus vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1079. Tazz vs Mr. Perfect (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1080. Booker T & Christian vs Edge & DDP (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1081. Trish Stratus vs Ivory (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1082. Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & X-Pac vs Hulk Hogan & The Rock (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
August 3, 2014
1083. Jeff Hardy vs Billy (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1084. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle for the Intercontinental Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1085. Triple H vs Chris Jericho vs Stephanie McMahon for the Undisputed Championship (WWF Raw 3/25/22)
1086. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Kofi Kingston & Big E (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1087. Jack Swagger vs Rusev (WWE Main Event 7/22/14)
1088. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1089. Old Fashioned vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1090. Max Smashmaster vs Jojo Bravo (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1091. Blind Rage vs Mat Fitchett (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1092. Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet vs The Batiri (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1093. Billy Roc vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1094. Fire Ant & Silver Ant vs Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1095. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1096. 3.0 & Archibald Peck vs Tursas, Ares & Nokken (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1097. 3.0, Archibald Peck & The Batiri vs Ares, Tursas, Nokken, Qefka the Quiet & Oliver Grimsley (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" 6/21/14)
1098. Chuck Taylor vs Shynron (Chikara "Diamonds Are Forever" Dark Match 6/21/14)
1099. The Usos vs RyaAxel (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1100.Dolph Ziggler vs Bo Dallas (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1101. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro in a No DQ Match (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1102. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1103. R-Truth vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1104. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio (WWE Friday Night Smackdown 7/25/14)
1105. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
1106. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan (NJPW Climax 24: Day 2)
August 4, 2014
1107. AC/DC vs The Throwbacks vs Tursas & Nokken vs Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1108. Movado vs Ophidian (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 6, 2014
1109. John Cena vs Cesaro (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1110. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho (WWE Monday Night Raw 7/28/14)
1111. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 2)
1112. Devon Moore vs Alexander James (CZW Proving Ground 2014)
August 7, 2014
1113. Jaka vs The Estonian Thunder Frog (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1114. Devastation Corporation vs 3.0 (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1115. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1116. The Spectral Envoy vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1117. Eddie Kingston vs Shynron (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
1118. The Colony & The Batiri vs The Flood (Chikara "Goldfinger" 6/22/14)
August 9, 2014
1119. BJ Whitmer vs Caprice Coleman (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1120. BJ Whitmer vs Matt Taven (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1121. Matt Taven vs The Romantic Touch (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1122. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1123. Jay Lethal vs Cedric Alexander (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #150)
1124. Abyss vs Bram in a Monster's Ball Match (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1125. Mr. Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw vs The Bro-Mans (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1126. Team 3D, Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow vs Ethan Carter III, Rhino, Snitsky & Rycklon in a Hardcore War (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
1127. Sanada vs Low Ki vs Samoa Joe for the X-Division Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/7/14)
August 10, 2014
1128. Low Ki vs Chris Sabin (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1129. Rashad Cameron vs DJ Z (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1130. Rubix vs Kenny King (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1131. Matt Cross vs Flip Kendrick (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1132. Tim Donst vs Marion Fontaine (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1133. Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels vs Spanky vs Doug Williams in a One Hour Iron Man Match for the ROH Championship (ROH "Crowning a Champion"7/27/02)
1134. Leva Bates vs LuFisto (WSU "Uncensored Rumble")
1135. The Hooliganz vs Heidi Lovelace & Jordynne Grace (Beyond Wrestling "St. Louis Sleeper Cell #3")
1136. Christina Von Eerie vs Candice LeRae (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Day 1)
August 11, 2014
1137. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky for the TNA Knockouts Championship (TNA Xplosion)
1138. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe (ROH "Honor Invades Boston" 8/24/02)
August 12, 2014
1139. Shelton Benjamin vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW Climax 24: Day 3)
1140. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata (NJPW Climax 24: Day 4)
1141. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito (NJPW Climax 24: Day 4)
August 13, 2014
1142. The Usos vs RybAxel (WWE Main Event 7/29/14)
1143. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder & Tyson Kidd (WWE Main Event 7/29/14)
1144. Eric Ryan vs Jimmy Jacobs (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1155. Louis Lyndon vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1156. Rickey Shane Page vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1157. Buff Bagwell vs Jock Sampson (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1158. Ace Vetter vs Manik (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1159. Sonjay Dutt vs Rockstar Spud (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
1160. Petey Williams vs Tigre Uno (TNA One Night Only: Extravaganza 2014)
August 15, 2014
1161. BJ Whitmer vs Seliziya Sparx (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1162. Sonjay Dutt vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
August 17, 2014
1163. The Ascension vs ? & ? (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1164. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1165. Charlotte vs Summer Rae for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1166. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1167. Adrian Neville vs Rusev (WWE NXT 7/24/14)
1168. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam (WWE Summerslam 2014 Kickoff Show 8/17/14)
1169. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1170. AJ Lee vs Paige for the Divas Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1171. Rusev vs Jack Swagger in a Flag Match (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1172. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Lumberjack Match (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1173. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1174. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1175. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
1176. John Cena vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Summerslam 8/17/14)
August 18, 2014
1177. Danny Havoc vs Ultramantis Black (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1178. Colin Delaney vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1179. Veda Scott vs Ethan Page (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1180. Michael Elgin vs Eddie Kingston for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2014: Night One")
1181. Low Ki vs Crazy Steve vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs DJ Z vs Manik (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1182. Mr. Anderson vs Gunner (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1183. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky for the Knockouts Championship (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
August 19, 2014
1184. Bobby Lashley, MVP & Kenny King vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1185. Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/14/14)
1186. Big Show & Mark Henry vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1187. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1188. Ryback, Curtis Axel & Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns, Rob Van Dam & Sheamus (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
1189. Eric Corvis vs Johnny Miyagi (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 30")
1190. Da Hoodz vs The Contingent (Beyond Wrestling "All Killer 30")
August 21, 2014
1191. Aaron Epic vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1192. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (WWE Monday Night Raw 8/18/14)
August 23, 2014
1193. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1194. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomaki Honma (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1195. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1196. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1197. The Ascension vs Mac Miles & Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
August 24, 2014
1198. Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey vs The Mechanics (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1199. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose (WWE NXT 7/31/14)
1200. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1201. Katsuyori Shibata vs Hiroshi Tanahashi (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Day 4)
1202. Adam Cole vs Rocky Romero (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1203. Tommaso Ciama vs Adam Page (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1204. Michael Elgin vs Kyle O'Reilly for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #151)
1205. Matthew Palmer vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
August 26, 2014
1206. Tim Donst vs Josh Prohibition (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1207. Eric Ryan vs Danny Havoc (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1208. Matt Cross vs Seliziya Sparx (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1209. Ethan Page vs Buff Bagwell(AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1210. Louis Lyndon vs Sonjay Dutt (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1211. Michael Elgin vs Heidi Lovelace for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1212. Marion Fontaine, UltraMantis Black, Colon Delaney & Veda Scott vs Gregory Iron, Dick Justice, Benjamin Boone & Martini (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1213. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
August 27, 2014
1214. Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1215. Tim Donst vs Matt Cross (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1216. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
August 28, 2014
1217. Neveah vs Mickie Knuckles (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1218. Shane Strickland vs Candice LeRae for the CZW Wired Television Championship (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1219. BLK Jeez vs Sozio & Joe Gacy (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1220. The Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys for the CZW Tag Team Championships (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
August 31, 2014
1221. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick for the CZW World Championship (CZW "Proving Ground 2014")
1222. ACH vs Tadarius Thomas (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode # 152)
1223. Steve Corino vs Kevin Steen (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #152)
1224. Michael Elgin vs Eric Ryan for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1225. Chris Sabin vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1226. Rickey Shane Page vs Flip Kendrick vs Tyson Dux vs Eddie Kingston vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1227. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst vs Ethan Page for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "JT Lighting Invitational Tournament 2014: Day Two")
1228. Green Ant vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
September 1, 2014
1229. Bram vs Abyss in a Stairway to Janice Match (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
1230. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki for the X-Division Championship (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
1231. Mr. Anderson vs Samuel Shaw in an I Quit Match (Impact Wrestling 8/20/14)
Septmber 2, 2014
1232. The Batiri vs Worker Ant & Fire Ant vs Haack & Slaash vs Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Mr. Azerbaijan (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1233. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Eddie Kingston (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1234. Missile Assault Ant vs Silver Ant (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1235. Sinn Bodhi, Oliver Grimsley, Qefka the Quiet, Nokken & Tursas vs Mr. Touchdown, Dasher Hatfield, Jervis Cottonbelly , Estonian Thunderfrog & Latvian Proud Oak (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1236. The Pieces of Hate vs Osirian Portal (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1237. Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
1238. UltraMantis Black, Frightmare, Hallowicked & Blind Rage vs Jaka, Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch & Blaster McMassive (Chikara "The Living Daylights" 7/19/14)
September 4, 2014
1239. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1240. Eva Marie vs Bayley (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1241. Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 8/7/14)
1242. The Vaudevillains vs Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rowley (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1243. Bayley vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1244. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1245. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 8/14/14)
1246. Low Ki vs Xavier for the ROH World Title (ROH "Unscripted" 9/21/02)
September 5, 2014
1247. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs The Vaudevillains (WWE NXY 8/21/14)
1248. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 8/21/14)
1249. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 8/21/14)
1250. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler (WWE NXT 8/21/14)
1251. Green Ant vs Matthew Palmer (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1252. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block A" )
1253. Kimber Lee vs Rory Mondo (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1254. Ben Ortiz vs Sonjay Dutt (House of Hardcore III)
1255. Matt Striker vs Lance Anoai (House of Hardcore III)
1256. Stevie Richards & Lisa Marie Varon vs Carlito Colon & Thea Trinidad (House of Hardcore III)
1257. Hardcore Rumble (House of Hardcore III)
1258. Big XLG vs MVP (House of Hardcore III)
September 6, 2014
1259. Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs Matt Hardy & Devon (House of Hardcore III)
1260. Kevin Steen vs Rhino (House of Hardcore III)
1261. Alex Reynolds vs Petey Williams vs Tony Nese (House of Hardcore III)
1262. Lance Storm & Sean Waltman vs Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk (House of Hardcore III)
1263. Mark Briscoe vs Hanson (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1264. Moose & RD Evans vs BJ Whitmer & Adam Page vs Caprice Coleman & Watanabe vs Monster Mafia (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1265. The Addiction vs Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1266. AJ Styles vs Adam Cole (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1267. Jay Lethal vs Cedric Alexander for the ROH Television Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1268. Michael Elgin vs Jay Briscoe for the ROH World Championship (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
1269. reDRagon vs The Young Bucks in a 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH "All Star Extravaganza VI" 9/6/14)
September 7, 2014
1270. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #153)
1271. Moose vs RD Evans (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #153)
1272. Jay Lethal vs ACH for the ROH Television Championship (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #153)
September 9, 2014
1273. Austin Aries vs Ricochet (IWF Breaking Ground)
1274. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/8/14)
September 10, 2014
1275. War Machine vs The Briscoes (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #154)
1276. Moose & RD Evans vs Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #154)
1277. Michael Elgin vs Cedric Alexander for the ROH World Championship (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #154)
1278. The Odditorium vs 3.0 (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1279. Archibald Peck vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1280. The Ascension vs Lucha Dragons for the NXT Tag Team Championships (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1281. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1282. Enzo Amore vs Sylvestor Lefort in a Hair vs Hair Match (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1283. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1284. Charlotte vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way)
1285. Rich Swann vs JT Dunn vs AR Fox vs Anthony Nese (IWF "Breaking Ground")
1286. Christina Von Eerie vs David Starr (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1287. Darius Carter vs Anthony Stone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1288. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd vs Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze for the NXT Championship (NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way")
1289. Eric Corvis vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1290. Matthew Palmer vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1291. Dr. Cube, Sinn Bodhi & Devastation Corporation vs Icarus, Hallowicked, Ultramantis Black & Osirian Portal (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1292. Shynron vs Missile Assault Ant (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1293. Caprice Coleman & Watanabe vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #155)
1294. Silas Young vs Brian Kendrick (ROH Wrestling Episode #155)
1295. The Young Bucks vs The Addiction (ROH Wrestling Episode #155)
1296. AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Wrestling Episode #156)
1297. The Briscoes vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode #156)
1298. Charlotte vs Emma (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1299. Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1300. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1301. Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 9/18/14)
1302. Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd (WWE Raw 9/8/14)
1303. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz (TNA Impact Wrestling 8/27/14)
1304. The Usos vs Goldust & Stardust for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1305. Sheamus vs Cesaro for the United States Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1306. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1307. Mark Henry vs Rusev (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1308. Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1309. Paige vs AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella for the WWE Divas Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1310. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Night of Champions 9/21/14)
1311. Eddie Kingston vs Jervis Cottonbelly (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1312. Arctic Rescue Ant vs Worker Ant (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1313. The Bloc Party vs The Baltic Siege in an Elimination Flag Match (Chikara "The World is Not Enough" 7/20/14)
1314. The Kingdom vs The Addiction (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #157)
1315. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young for the ROH World Championship (Ring of Honor Wrestling Episode #157)
1316. Mojo Rawley vs Bull Dempsey (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1317. Justin Gabriel vs Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1318. Alexa Bliss vs Bayley (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1319. Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1320. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT 9/25/14)
1321. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1322. The Jolyville Fuck-Its vs The Forgotten for the AIW Tag Team Championships (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1323. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1324. Seleziya Sparx vs Brent Banks vs Flip Kendrick vs Colin Delaney vs Cheech vs ACH (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1325. Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1326. Tyson Dux vs Bobby Beverly (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1327. Jon Silver vs Allysin Kay (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1328. JT Dunn vs Candice LeRae (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1329. Reno Scum vs Young Bucks (IWF Breaking Ground)
1330. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs Matt Tremont & Mickie Knuckles (WSU "Queen & King of the Ring 2014")
1331. Louis Lyndon vs Davey Vega for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1332. Eddie Kingston vs Rickey Shane Page (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1333. Josh Prohibition vs Matt Cross (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1334. Michael Elgin vs Tim Donst for the AIW Absolute Championship (AIW "Absolution VIII" 6/29/14)
1335. Angel Ortiz & ? vs ? & ? (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1336. Johnny Miyagi vs Donovan Dijak (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1337. JT Dunn vs Christina Von Eerie (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1338. Shawn Michaels vs Vader for the WWF Championship (WWF Summerslam 1996)
1339. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Sabu for the ECW Television Championship (ECW Cyberslam 1996)
1340. Allysin Kay vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1341. The Contingent vs Milk Chocolate (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1342. Jesse Vane vs Aaron Epic (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1343. JT Dunn vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow II: Block B")
1344. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz vs Cesaro for the Intercontinental Chamionship (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1345. Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1346. Brie Bella vs Cameron & Eva Marie (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1347. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton (WWE Monday Night Raw 9/29/14)
1348. Blade Runners vs Bret Wayne Sawyer & Sean O'Reilly (UWF Power Pro Wrestling - April 1986)
1349. Sting & Rick Steiner vs Mike Rotundo & Ron Simmons (NWA Southern Pro Wrestling 5/19/87)
1450. Ric Flair vs Sting for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (NWA Pro Wrestling 1/2/88)
1351. Sting vs Stan Lane (Main Event - 10/2/88)
1352. ACH vs BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett vs Silas Young (ROH Wrestling Episode #158)
1353. Monster Mafia vs Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong (ROH Wrestling Episode #158)
1354. Jay Lethal vs Caprice Coleman for the ROH Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #158)
1355. Alexxis Nevaeh vs Jewells Malone (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals") 
1356. Tag Team Gauntlet (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1357. Sting vs Butch Reed (Main Event 3/26/89)
1358. Mike Rotundo vs Sting for the NWA World Television Championship (WCW World Championship Wrestling 4/1/89)
1359. Sting vs Ron Simmons (WCW Power Hour 8/18/89)
1360. Sting vs The Great Muta for the NWA World Television Championship (WCW Power Hour 9/1/89)
1361. Michael Elgin vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1362. Christina Von Eerie vs Allysin Kay (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1363. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick in a 60 Minute Iron Man Match (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1364. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1365. Ric Flair vs Sting for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Great American Bash 7/7/90)
1366. Sting vs Dutch Mantel (WCW Main Event 9/2/90)
1367. Eric Corvis vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1368. Chris Dickinson vs Tommaso Ciampa (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1369. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1370. Paige vs Naomi (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1371. Slater Gator vs The Usos (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1372. Cesaro vs R-Truth (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1373. Kane & Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose & John Cena (WWE Smackdown 10/3/14)
1374. Green Ant vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Tournament for Tomorrow 2: Finals")
1375. Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1376. ACH vs Cedric Alexander (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1377. Best Friends vs Michael Elgin & Johnny Gargano (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1378. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1379. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1380. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1381. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1382. The Young Bucks vs The World's Cutest Tag Team in a Guerilla Warfare Match for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Eleven" 7/26/14)
1383. Sting vs Nikita Koloff (WCW Clash of the Champions 6/14/91)
1384. Sting & Great Muta vs The Steiner Brothers (WCW 1/4/92)
1385. Charlotte vs Bayley for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1386. Baron Corbin vs Troy McClain (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1387. The Vaudevillains vs Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1388. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 10/2/14)
1389. Adam Cole vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #159)
1390. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #159)
1391. Buxx Belmar vs Danny Cannon vs Matt Cage vs Davey Vega (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1392. Kimber Lee vs Chuck Taylor (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1393. The Feeding Frenzy Match (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1394. AR Fox vs Shynron for the Chilean Lucha Libre Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1395. Sting vs Vader (WCW Worldwide 2/9/92)
1396. Sting, Ricky Steamboat, Dustin Rhodes & Barry Windham vs Rick Rude, Bobby Eaton, Arn Anderson & Larry Zybysko (WCW World Championship Wrestling 2/22/92)
1397. Jerry Lawler vs Kevin Steen (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars 3" 8/2/14)
1398. The Hardy Boyz vs Young Bucks (NEW "Wrestling Under the Stars 3" 8/2/14)
1399. Anthony Stone vs Myke Quest (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1400. Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater (WWE Superstars 10/9/14)
1401. Bobby Beverly vs Angeldust (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1402. Colin Delaney vs Hania the Howling Huntress (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1403. Davey Vega vs Jasmin for the AIW Intense Championship (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1404. Tyson Dux vs Jenny Rose (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1405. Rickey Shane Page vs Alexia Nicole
1406. Seleziya Sparx vs Eddie Kingston (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1407. BJ Whitmer vs Heidi Lovelace (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1408. Athena vs Louis Lyndon (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1409. Gregory Iron vs Veda Scott in a Steel Cage Match (AIW "Battle of the Sexes" 7/26/14)
1410. The Hooliganz vs The Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1411. Chris Dickinson & Jaka vs Tommaso Ciampa & Michael Elgin (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1412. The Beaver Boys vs Team Tremendous for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1413. Sting vs Diamond Dallas Page (WCW Saturday Night 6/13/92)
1414. Sting vs Barry Windham (WCW Saturday Night 2/6/93)
1415. Sting vs Steve Austin (WCW Pro Wrestling 1/8/94)
1416. Sting vs Ric Flair (WCW Monday Nitro 11/6/95)
1417. Bobby Fish vs TJ Perkins (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1418. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1419. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1420. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1421. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1422. Brian Myers vs AJ Styles (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1423. Drew Gulak vs Kyle O'Reilly (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1424. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega & Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night One)
1425. Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1426. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1427. Ricochet vs Chris Sabin (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1428. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs reDragon (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1429. Chris Hero vs Matt Sydal (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1430. Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1431. ACH vs Kenny Omega (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1432. The Young Bucks vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Two)
1433. Tommy Dreamer & Ivelisse vs Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae (FWE Refueled: Night One)
1444. Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1445. TJ Perkins vs Ricochet (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1446. Moose & RD Evans vs Gray Wolf & Red Scorpion (ROH Wrestling Episode #160)
1447. Honor Rumble (ROH Wrestling Episode #160)
1448. Michael Elgin vs Trevor Lee (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1449. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1450. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1451. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1452. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1453. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1454. Ricochet vs Kenny Omega (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1455. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley (WWE NXT 10/9/14)
1456. Hideo Itami vs Viktor (WWE NXT 10/9/14)
1457. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (WWE NXT 10/9/14)
1458. Chuck Taylor, Joey Ryan, Willie Mack, Chris Hero & Rich Swann vs Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander, Tommaso Ciampa & Bobby Fish (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1459. Ricochet vs Roderick Strong vs Johnny Gargano (PWG 2014 Battle of Los Angeles: Night Three)
1460. The Sullivan Brothers vs Osirian Portal vs Spectral Envoy vs Jaka & Qefka the Quiet (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1461. Ashley Remington vs Kodama (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1462. Proletariat Boar of Muldova vs Silver Ant (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1463. Eddie KIngston vs The Shard (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1464. 3.0 vs Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1465. Archibald Peck vs Juan Francisco de Coronado (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1466. The Throwbacks, Fire Ant, Worker Ant & Icarus vs 17, Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch, Jimmy Jacobs & Nokken (Chikara "Permis de Tuer" 8/16/14)
1467. Hanson vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #161)
1468. Tadarius Thomas vs Adam Page in a No DQ Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #161)
1469. Adam Cole vs Cedric Alexander (ROH Wrestling Episode #161)
1470. The Juicy Product vs Los Ben Dejos for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Prelude to Violence 2014")
1471. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs Blue Demon Jr. (Lucha Underground Episode #1)
1472. Sexy Star vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground Episode #1)
1473. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma (Lucha Underground Episode #1)
1474. reDRagon vs Roderick Strong & Jimmy Jacobs for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Wrestling Episode #162)
1475. Jay Lethal vs Will Ferrera for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #162)
1476. Jay Briscoe vs Michael Bennett for the ROH World Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #162)
1477. The Colony vs Osirian Portal vs The McGoths vs Los Ice Creams (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1478. Kodama vs Nokken (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1479. Chuck Taylor vs Ashley Remington (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1480. Archibald Peck & 3.0 vs Jaka, Max Smashmaster & Flex Rumblecrunch (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1481. Michael Shane vs Paul London in a Street Fight (ROH "Unscripted")
1482. Silver Ant vs Jimmy Jacobs (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1483. Baron Corbin vs Elias Samson (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1484. Lucha Dragons vs Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1485. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1486. Carmella vs Leva Bates (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1487. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 10/16/14)
1488. Sexxy Eddy vs Johnny Cockstrong (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1489. Johnny Cockstrong & Sexxy Eddy vs The Wingmen (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1490. Kevin Steen vs Drew Gulak (Beyond Wrestling "Feeding Frenzy")
1491. Prince Devitt vs Zack Sabre Jr. (PROGRESS Chapter 13)
1492. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Arik Cannon (Pro Wrestling Phoenix "International Invasion 2011")
1493. AJ Styles vs Minoru Suzuki (NJPW G1 Climax24 : Day 7)
1494. Jushin Liger & Captain New Japan vs Michael Bennett & Adam Cole (NJPW G1 Climax 24: Finals)
1495. Randy Savage vs Belfast Bruiser (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1496. Konnan vs Mr. JL for the WCW United States Championship (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1497. Sting & Lex Luger vs The American Males for the WCW Tag Team Championships (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1498. The Booty Man vs Disco Inferno (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1499. Ric Flair vs The Giant for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship (WCW Monday Nitro 3/25/1996)
1500. Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman (ROH Wrestling Episode #163)
1501. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer vs Brutal Burgers (ROH Wrestling Episode #163)
1502. Matt Sydal vs AJ Styles (ROH Wrestling Episode #163)
1503. Hallowicked, Ultramantis Black, Dasher Hatfield & Mr. Touchdown vs The Shard, 17, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1504. Icarus vs Juan Francisco de Coronado for the Grand Championship (Chikara "Vivre et Laisser Mourir" 8/17/14)
1505. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose in a Hell in a Cell Match (WWE Hell in a Cell 2014)
1506. Rickey Shane Page vs Brent Banks (AIW Failure by Design)
1507. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger (WWE Raw 11/10/14)
1508. Heidi Lovelace vs Arik Cannon (AIW Failure by Design)
1509. Davey Vega vs Alex Daniels vs Flip Kendrick vs Joshua Singh vs Bobby Beverly vs Ashley Sixx for the Intense Title (AIW Failure by Design)
1510. Josh Prohibition vs Brian Myers (AIW Failure by Design)
1511. Obariyon vs Veda Scott (AIW Failure by Design)
1512. Prince Puma & Johnny Mundo vs Cortez & Cisqo (Lucha Underground Episode #2)
1513. Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs Ivelisse & Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground Episode #2)
1514. Blue Demon Jr. vs Mil Muertes (Lucha Underground Episode #2)
1515. Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese (EVOLVE 34)
1516. Broad Street Bully vs Buh Buh Ray Dudley (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1517. Konnan vs Jason Knight (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1518. Stevie Richards vs El Puerto Riqueno (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1519. The Pitbulls vs The Eliminators (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1520. Psicosis vs Rey Misterio Jr. in a Mexican Death Match (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1521. The Sandman & 2 Cold Scorpio vs The Public Enemy for the ECW World Tag Team Championships (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1522. Bill Alfonso vs Todd Gordon (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1523. Mikey Whipwreck vs Steve Austin for the ECW World Heavyweight Championship (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1524. Sabu vs Hack Meyers (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1525. Tommy Dreamer & Terry Funk vs Raven & Cactus Jack (ECW November to Remember 1995)
1526. Louis Lyndon vs Christopher Daniels (AIW Failure by Design)
1527. Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston (AIW Failure by Design)
1528. Tim Donst vs Josh Alexander (AIW Failure by Design)
1529. Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT 11/13/14)
1530. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks (WWE NXT 11/13/14)
1531. Lucha Dragons vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake (WWE NXT 11/13/14)
1532. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT 11/13/14)
1533. Stockade vs Ryan Rush vs Francis Kip Stevens vs Jesse Vane (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1534. Drew Gulak vs Tommaso Ciampa in a Submission Match (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1535. Eric Corvis vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1536. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyson Kidd vs Cesaro for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Smackdown 11/14/14)
1537. Mascarita Sagrada vs El Mariachi Loco (Lucha Underground Episode #3)
1538. Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandel (Lucha Underground Episode #3)
1539. Fenix vs Drago vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground Episode #3)
1540. Jimmy Jacobs vs Michael Elgin (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1541. Sting vs Arn Anderson (WCW Monday Nitro 7/8/96)
1542. Sting & Randy Savage vs The Nasty Boys (WCW Saturday Night 7/27/96)
1543. Cedric Alexander vs Tomasso Ciampa (ROH Wrestling Episode #164)
1544. Moose & RD Evans vs Worst Case Scenario (ROH Wrestling Episode #164)
1545. Michael Bennet & Matt Taven vs The Briscoes (ROH Wrestling Episode #164)
1546. The Contingent vs Anthony Stone & Matt Tremont in a No DQ Match (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1547. Chris Dickinson vs Michael Bennett (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1548. Team Tremendous vs reDragon (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1549. Chris Hero vs JT Dunn (Beyond Wrestling "Critical Acclaim")
1550. Lionheart vs Wild Pegasus (WAR Super J-Cup 1995)
1551. Latin Dragon vs John Silver vs Stockade vs Buxx Belmar (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1552. Kevin Steen vs Biff Busick (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1553. Drew Gulak vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1554. Team Epic vs Team Cole in Atomicos Incredibles (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1555. Caprice Coleman, Tadarius Thomas & Will Ferrara vs Roderick Strong, Adam Page & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #165)
1556. Jay Lethal vs ACH for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Wrestling Episode #165)
1557. Fandango vs Justin Gabriel (WWE Survivor Series 2014 Kickoff)
1558. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro (WWE Survivor Series 2014 Kickoff)
1559. Goldust & Stardust vs The Usos vs Los Matadores vs The Miz & Damien Mizdow for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1560. Natalya, Alicia Fox, Naomi & Emma vs Paige, Layla, Summer Rae & Cameron (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1561. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1562. The Bunny & Adam Rose vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1563. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella for the Divas Championship (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1564. Team Cena vs Team Authority (WWE Survivor Series 2014)
1565. Mark Henry vs Ryback (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1566. Luke Harper vs Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Championship (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1567. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Goldust & Stardust for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1568. Brie Bella vs AJ Lee (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1569. Dolph Ziggler & John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Joey Mercury & Jamie Noble (WWE Monday Night Raw 11/24/14)
1570.Tommaso Ciampa vs Jaka (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1571. The Colony vs The Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1572. Tabarnak de Team vs The Crusade for Change (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1573. Michael Elgin vs Michael Bennett (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1574. Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Biff Busick & Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Unbreakable")
1575. Pat Buck vs VSK vs Dorian Graves vs Anthony Bowens (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1576. Anthony Stone vs Dave Cole (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1577. Ivelisse vs Sexy Star (Lucha Underground Episode #4)
1578. Fenix vs Pentagon Jr. (Lucha Underground Episode #4)
1579. King Cuerno vs Drago (Lucha Underground Episode #4)
1580. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck (Lucha Underground Episode #4)
1581. The Undertaker vs Chris Jericho (WWE Smackdown 11/13/09)
1582. Michael Bennett vs The Romantic Touch (ROH Wrestling Episode #166)
1583. AJ Styles vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #166)
1584. Chase Owens vs Jushin Thunder Liger (NJPW Power Struggle 11/8/14)
1585. Time Splitters vs reDRagon for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW Power Struggle 11/8/14)
1586. AJ Styles vs Yoshitatsu (NJPW Power Struggle 11/8/14)
1587. Timothy Thatcher vs Zack Sabre Jr. (EVOLVE 34)
1588. Uhaa Nation vs Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 34)
1589. Caleb Konley vs Ricochet (EVOLVE 34)
1590. Sex & Candy vs The Contingent (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1591. Ryan Rush, Francis Kip Stevens & Milk Chocolate vs Stockade, Jesse Vane, Rex Lawless & Blake Morris (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1592. David Starr vs Brian Fury for the XWA Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1593. Oficer Colt Cabana & Dick Justice vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1593. Tyson Kidd & Cesaro vs Xavier Woods & Kofi Kingston (WWE Smackdown 12/5/14)
1594. The Miz vs Jey Uso (WWE Smackdown 12/5/14)
1595. Naomi vs Brie Bella (WWE Smackdown 12/5/14)
1596. Cheeseburger vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode 167)
1597. Jay Briscoe vs QT Marshall (ROH Wrestling Episode 167)
1598. Adam Page vs Aaron Solo (ROH Wrestling Episode 167)
1599. Adam Cole vs Matt Sydal (ROH Wrestling Episode 167)
1600. Paige vs Emma (WWE Superstars 12/4/14)
1601. Time Splitters vs The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooliganz for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championships (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
1602. Caprice Coleman vs Hanson vs Mark Briscoe vs Jimmy Jacobs (ROH Final Battle 2014)
1603. Adam Page vs Roderick Strong (ROH Final Battle 2014)
1604. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa (ROH Final Battle 2014)
1605. The Hardy Boyz vs The Young Bucks (NEW Autumn Ambush 2014)
1606. Mil Muertes vs Dragon (Lucha Underground 11/26/14)
1607. Mascarita Sagrada vs Son of Havoc (Lucha Underground 11/26/14)
1608. Sexy Star vs Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Lucha Underground 11/26/14)
1609. Big Ryck vs Prince Puma in a Street Fight (Lucha Underground 11/26/14)
1610. Biff Busick vs Matt Tremont in a Fans Bring the Weapons Match for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1611. Eric Corvis vs Darius Carter (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1612. Brian Cage vs Chris Dickinson (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1613. Brian Meyers vs AR Fox (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1614. Chris Hero vs JT Dunn in a Last Man Standing Match (Beyond Wrestling "Uncomfortable")
1615. Kevin Owens vs CJ Parker (WWE NXT "Takeover: R Evolution")
1616. The Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains for the NXT Tag Team Championships (WWE NXT "Takeover: R Evolution")
1617. Tyde Dillinger vs Baron Corbin (WWE NXT "Takeover: R Evolution")
1618. Hideo Itami & Finn Balor vs The Ascension (WWE NXT "Takeover: R Evolution")
1619. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: R Evolution")
1620. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn for the NXT Championship (WWE NXT "Takeover: R Evolution")
1621. AJ Styles vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship (NJPW King of Pro Wrestling 2014)
1622. Shane Strickland vs Flip Kendrick for the CZW Wired Championship (CZW "Deja Vu 2014")
1623. The Front vs Drew Gulak, Nate Webb, Adam Flash & Ruckus (CZW "Down With the Sickness 2014")
1624. The Young Bucks & ACH vs The Addiction & Cedric Alexander (ROH Final Battle 2014)
1625. The New Day vs Goldust & Stardust (WWE "Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs Kickoff" 12/14/14)
1626. Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler in a Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs" 12/14/14)
1627. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs The Usos for the WWE Tag Team Championships (WWE "Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs" 12/14/14)
1628. Big Show vs Erick Rowan in a Stairs Match (WWE "Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs" 12/14/14)
1629. John Cena vs Seth Rollins in a Tables Match (WWE "Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs" 12/14/14)
1630. Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee for the Divas Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs" 12/14/14)
1631. Ryback vs Kane in a Chairs Match (WWE "Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs" 12/14/14)
1632. Rusev vs Jack Swagger for the United States Championship (WWE "Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs" 12/14/14)
1633. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt in a TLC Match (WWE "Tables, Ladders, Chairs...and Stairs" 12/14/14)
1634. Moose vs RD Evans (ROH Final Battle 2014)
1635. Jay Lethal vs Matt Sydal for the ROH World Television Championship (ROH Final Battle 2014)
1636. reDRagon vs Time Splitters for the ROH World Tag Team Championships (ROH Final Battle 2014)
1637. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole in a Fight Without Honor for the ROH World Championship (ROH Final Battle 2014)
1638. Biff Busick vs Tommaso Ciampa (PWG "Untitled II")
1639. Cedric Alexander vs Bobby Fish (PWG "Untitled II")
1640. Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation (PWG "Untitled II")
1641. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor for the PWG World Tag Team Championships (PWG "Untitled II")
1642. Adam Cole vs Trevor Lee (PWG "Untitled II")
1643. ACH & AR Fox vs The Young Bucks (PWG "Untitled II")
1644. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong for the PWG World Championship (PWG "Untitled II")
1645. Bayley vs Becky Lynch (WWE NXT 12/18/14)
1646. Bull Dempsey vs Jobber (WWE NXT 12/18/14)
1647. Baron Corbin vs Jobber (WWE NXT 12/18/14)
1648. The Ascension vs Colin Cassidey & Enzo Amore (WWE NXT 12/18/14)
1649. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville (WWE NXT 12/18/14)
1650. The Briscoes vs Jay Lethal & J. Diesel (ROH Wrestling Episode #169)
1651. The Addiction vs Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer (ROH Wrestling Episode #169)
1652. ACH & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks (ROH Wrestling Episode #169)
1653. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs Juventud Guerrera for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (WCW Monday Nitro 9.16/96)
1654. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Motor City Machine Guns (NJPW 7/5/09)
1655. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards (NJPW Invasion in the US 5/15/11)
1656. Frightmare vs Johnny Gargano for the Young Lions Cup (Chikara "The Dark Cibernetico" 10/23/10)
1657. Tag Team Battle Royal (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
1658. Fear and Loathing in New England vs Sex & Candy (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
1659. Son of Havoc vs Pimpinela Escarlata (Lucha Underground 12/3/14)
1660. Mil Muertes vs Famous B (Lucha Underground 12/3/14)
1661. Drago vs King Cuerno (Lucha Underground 12/3/14)
1662. Chavo Guerrero & Pentagon Jr. vs Sexy Star & Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/3/14)
1663. Chavo Guerrero vs Fenix (Lucha Underground 12/10/14)
1664. Johnny Mundo vs Big Ryck vs Prince Puma in a $100,000 Ladder Match (Lucha Underground 12/10/14)
1665. Alex Shelley, KUSHIDA & BUSHI vs Forever Hooliganz & Gedo (NJPW)
1666. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship (CZW "Deja Vu 2014")
1667. The Juicy Product vs OI4K for the CZW World Tag Team Championships (CZW "Deja Vu 2014")
1668. Roderick Strong vs Papadon (ROH Wrestling Episode #170)
1669. Michael Elgin vs Hanson (ROH Wrestling Episode #170)
1670. Brutal Burgers vs Caprice Coleman & Will Ferrara (ROH Wrestling Episode #170)
1671. Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa in a No DQ Match (ROH Wrestling Episode #170)
1672. Nicholas Kaye vs Anthony Stone in a "Throw in the Towel" Match (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
1673. Brian Myers vs Ryan Rush (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
1674. Best Friends vs Team Tremendous (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
1675. Jimmy Jacobs vs Eric Corvis in a First Blood Match (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
1676. Drew Gulak vs Tommaso Ciampa in a European Rounds Match (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
1677. Silver Ant vs Kimber Lee (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
1678. The Young Bucks vs The Juicy Product (Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana '14")
1679. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks for the NXT Womens Championship (WWE NXT 12/25/14)
1680. Adam Cole vs Brian Kendrick (ROH Wrestling Episode #171)


----------



## BallsBalogna

January Total: 279
February Total: 601
March Total: 450
April Total: 189
May Total: 232
June Total: 207
July Total: 186
August Total: 166
September Total: 271
October Total: 228
November Total: 267
December Total: 192

*2014 TOTAL: 3,268*

3,268 Matches watched throughout 2014. Jesus Christ, I think I'll watch Netflix for awhile now.



Spoiler: January



-----1/2-----

TNA Impact (1/2/14)
1. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne 
2. Chris Sabin vs Austin Aries 
3. Samuel Shaw vs Norv Fernum
4. Kurt Angle & Gunner vs. Bobby Roode & James Storm
5. Bully Ray vs Joseph Parks

-----1/3-----

WWE SmackDown (1/3/14)
6. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs Jimmy & Jey Uso 
7. Fandango vs R-Truth
8. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
9. Aksana vs Nikki Bella
10. Big E Langston vs Curtis Axel
11. CM Punk, Jimmy & Jey Uso vs Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, & Roman Reigns

-----1/4-----

XPW Baptized In Blood 2 (2001)
12. New Jack vs Dynamite D
13. Vic Grimes vs Kraq
14. Johnny Webb vs Nosawa
15. Homeless Jimmy vs Kronus
16. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzono 
17. Juventud Guerrera vs Kaos
18. Johnny Webb vs Supreme
19. Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy
20. Messiah vs Tool
21. Vic Grimes vs Supreme
22. Vic Grimes vs Messiah (Guess This One Counts lol) 

XPW Baptized In Blood (2000)
23. Supreme vs Kaos
24. Johnny Webb vs The Messiah
25. Kronus vs Carlito Montana
26. Axl Rotten vs Homeless Jimmy
27. Chronic vs Jay N
28. Supreme vs Messiah
29. Kronus vs Axl Rotten
30. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele 
31. Supreme vs Kronus

-----1/5-----

XPW Blown To Hell (2002)
32. Scott Snot vs D
33. Angel vs GQ Money
34. Damien 666 & Halloween vs Kronus & Kraq
35. Pogo The Clown vs Steve Rizzano
36. Psychosis vs Juventud Guerrera
37. Konnan vs Damien Steele
38. New Jack vs Kaos
39. Johnny Webb vs Leroy
40. Vampiro vs Sandman vs Johnny Webb
41. Supreme vs Vic Grimes

-----1/6-----

WWE RAW (1/6/14)
42. Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan vs Rey Mysterio, Jimmy & Jey Uso
43. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston
44. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
45. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
46. Damien Sandow vs The Great Khali
47. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Nikki & Brie Bella
48. Brian Christopher, Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi vs Heath Slater, Jinder Mahal & Drew Macintyre 
49. CM Punk vs Roman Reigns

PWG Kurt Russellmania (1/30/2010)
50. Christina Von Eerie, Ryan Taylor, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime, Candice LeRae, Jerome LTP Robinson & Malachi Jackson
51. The Young Bucks vs Chuck Taylor & Human Tornado
52. Jushin Thunder Liger vs El Generico
53. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
54. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham
55. Super Crazy vs Davey Richards
56. The Great Muta & KAI vs Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
57. Rob Van Dam vs Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong

-----1/7-----

PWG As The Worm Turns (2/27/2010)
58. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor
59. Brandon Gatson vs Scott Lost
60. Chris Sabin vs Roderick Strong
61. Candice LeRaw, Joey Ryan & Brandon Bonham vs Christina Von Eerie, Brandon & Dustin Cutler
62. Chris Hero vs Alex Shelley
63. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Chuck Taylor
64. Kenny Omega vs Davey Richards

PWG Titannica (4/10/2010)
65. Brandon Bonham vs Malachi Jackson
66. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor
67. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
68. El Generico vs Paul London
69. Joey Ryan vs Christina Von Eerie
70. Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
71. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Jay & Mark Briscoe

-----1/8-----

WWE Main Event (1/8/14)
72. Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
73. Antonio Del Rio vs Justin Gabriel
74. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
75. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn 

PWG DDT4 (5/9/2010)
76. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson
77. El Generico & Paul London vs Scott Lost & Chuck Taylor
78. Roderick Strong & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
79. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Akira Tozawa & YAMOTO
80. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
81. El Generico & Paul London vs Jay & Mark Briscoe
82. Chris Hero vs Brandon Bonham 
83. Matt & Nick Jackson vs El Generico & Paul London

-----1/9-----

TNA Impact (1/9/14)
84. Robbie E & Jessie vs Eric Young & Joseph Park
85. Samoa Joe vs EC3
86. Kurt Angle vs Christopher Daniels & Kazarian
87. Sting vs Bobby Roode
88. AJ Styles vs Magnus (And God Knows Who Else)

-----1/10-----

WWE SmackDown (1/10/14)
89. Like Harper & Erick Rowan vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
90. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Los Matadores 
91. Randy Orton vs Big Tit Langston
92. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
93. CM Punk & NAO vs The Shield

PWG DIO! (6/11/2010)
94. Johnny Goodtime & Jerome LTP Robinson vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
95. Brandon Bonham vs Ryan Taylor 
96. Akira Tozawa vs Scott Lost
97. Joey Ryan, Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Matt, Nick & Malachi Jackson
98. Candice LeRae vs Christina Von Eerie
99. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
100. El Generico & Paul London vs Brian Kendrick & Kevin Steen 

-----1/12-----

PWG Seven (7/30/2010)
101. Peter Avalon, Malachi Jackson & Ryan Taylor vs Brandon Gatson, Johnny Goodtime & Candice LeRae
102. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
103. Chris Sabin vs Akira Tozawa
104. Scott Lost vs Scorpio Sky
105. Brian Danielson vs Roderick Strong
106. Davey Richards vs Chris Hero
107. El Generico & Paul London vs Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 1* (9/4/2010)
108. Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson (If It Counts)
109. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
110. Brandon Gatson vs Ryan Taylor 
111. Joey Ryan vs Chuck Taylor
112. Paul London vs Roderick Strong
113. Claudio Castagnoli vs Ricochet 
114. Austin Aries vs Ricky Romero
115. Brian Cage vs Brandon Bonham
116. El Generico vs Akira Tozawa
117. Christopher Daniels vs Chris Hero

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles *Night 2* (9/5/2010)
118. Austin Aries vs Joey Ryan
119. Claudio Castagnoli vs Roderick Strong
120. Brandon Gatson vs Brandon Bonham 
121. Chris Hero vs Akira Tozawa
122. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
123. Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson
124. Johnny Goodtime, Ricochet & Rocky Romero vs Brian Cage, Chuck Taylor & Ryan Taylor
125. El Generico & Paul London vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
126. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero

-----1/13-----

WWE RAW (1/13/14)
127. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso
128. Damien Sandow vs John Cena
129. Jack Swagger vs Big Show
130. The Shield vs CM Punk & NAO
131. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Naomi & Cameron
132. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
133. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
134. Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
135. Daniel Bryan & Bray Wyatt vs Jimmy & Jey Uso

-----1/14-----

PWG The Curse Of Guerrilla Island (10/9/2010)
136. Brian Cage vs Johnny Yuma
137. Peter Avalon vs Candice LeRae
138. Rocky Romero vs Ryan Taylor
139. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs Brandon & Dustin Cutler
140. Chuck Taylor vs Johnny Goodtime
141. Ricochet vs El Generico
142. Joey Ryan vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero vs Brandon Gatson

PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison (12/11/2010)
143. Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon
144. Roderick Strong vs Chuck Taylor
145. Brandon & Dustin Cutler vs Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
146. Brandon Gatson vs Joey Ryan
147. Matt & Nick Jackson vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
148. Kevin Steen vs Akira Tozawa 
149. El Generico & Paul London vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli 

-----1/15-----

WWE Main Event (1/15/14)
150. Curtis Axel vs Kofi Kingston
151. Damien Sandow vs Sin Cara
152. PTP vs 3MB
153. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB

-----1/16-----

TNA Genesis (1/16/14)
154. Joe Park, Eric Young, ODB, James Storm, Samoa Joe & Gunner vs Bro-Mans, DJ Zema-Ion, Lei'D Tapa & Bad Influence
155. Bully Ray vs Ken Anderson
156. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
157. Sting vs EC3

PWG Kurt RussellReunion II: The Reunioning (1/29/11)
158. Brandon Gatson, Cedric Alexander, Candice LeRae & Willie Mack vs Caleb Konley, ODB, Jake "Manscout" Manning & Peter Avalon
159. Mr. Águila vs Rey Bucanero
160. Shane Helms vs Joey Ryan
161. Low Ki vs Davey Richards 
162. Jake Roberts vs Sinn Bodhi
163. LEGENDS BATTLE ROYALE: Piper Piper, The Barbarian, Cruel Connection, Danny Davis, Shane Douglas, Terry Funk, Mike Graham, Chavo Guerrero, Mando Guerrero, Jimmy Hart, Sean Morley, Barry Orton, Bob Orton, Jr., Ken Patera, Rock Riddle, Tatanka, Tito Santana, Vampiro, Savio Vega, The Warlord
164. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
165. RockNES Monsters vs Cutler Brothers vs Fighting Taylors vs Young Bucks
166. Claudio Castagnoli vs El Generico

-----1/17-----

WWE Smackdown (1/17/14)
167. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
168. Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
169. Tamina Snuka vs Naomi
170. Big E Langston vs Fandango
171. The Real Americans vs The Usos

-----1/19-----

WWE Vengeance (2002)
172. Bubba Ray & Spike Dudley vs Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
173. Jamie Noble vs Billy Kidman
174. Jeff Hardy vs William Regal
175. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
176. Rob Van Dam vs Brock Lesnar
177. Booker T vs Big Show
178. Lance Storm & Christian & Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge
179. The Rock vs The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle	

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/14/13)
180. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
181. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
182. Greg Excellent vs Freight Train 
183. BLK Jeez & Ruckus vs JT Dunn & David Starr
184. Kimber Lee vs Christina Von Eerie
185. Alex Reynolds & Johnny Silver vs The Colony
186. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards	
187. Ohio is 4 Killers vs D.J. Hyde & The Front 
188. Alex Colon vs Shane Stricklan
189. Danny Havoc, Devon Moore, Lucky 13 & Sick Nick Mondo vs Drew Blood, Matt Tremont, Ron Mathis & Rory Mondo

-----1/20-----

WWE RAW (1/20/14)
190. The Shield vs Cody Rhose, Goldust, Big E Langston
191. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
192. CM Punk vs Billy Gunn
193. Alberto Del Rio Vs Rey Mysterio
194. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls
195. The Usos vs Wyatts
196. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston

-----1/22-----

WWE Main Event (1/22/14)
197. R-Truth vs Damien Sandow
198. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella Twins
199. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara

WWF Royal Rumble (1999)
200. The Big Boss Man vs Road Dogg
201. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
202. X-Pac vs Gangrel
203. Luna Vachon vs Sable
204. Mankind vs The Rock 
205. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF Backlash (2001)
206. X-Pac, Justin Credible & Albert vs The Dudley Boyz 
207. Rhyno vs Raven
208. William Regal vs Chris Jericho
209. Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
210. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
211. Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Eddie Guerrero	
212. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker

-----1/23-----

TNA Genesis (1/23/14)
213. Gunner vs James Storm
214. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
215. Bobby Roode vs Kurt Angle
216. Rockstar Spud vs Samoa Joe
217. Sting vs Magnus

-----1/24----- 

WWE SmackDown (1/24/14)
218. Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs Real Americans
219. The Miz vs Brodus Clay
220. AJ Lee vs Cameron
221. Los Matadores vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
222. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs PTP
223. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
224. NAO & The Shield vs Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big E Langston, & The Usos

-----1/26-----

WWE 
225. *2000 Royal Rumble Match
226. *2001 Royal Rumble Match
227. *2002 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/26/2014) =~[
228. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
229. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
230. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
231. Randy Orton vs John Cena
232. *2014 Royal Rumble Match

-----1/27-----

WWE RAW (1/27/14)
233. Real Americans vs Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara
234. R-Truth vs Fandango
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
236. The Usos vs Ryback & Curtis Axel
237. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
238. NAO vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
239. Bella Twins & Funkadactyls vs AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana & Alicia Fox
240. Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs The Sheild

-----1/28-----

PWG DDT4 (3/4/11)
241. Young Bucks vs Brandon Gatson & Willie Mack
242. American Wolves vs RockNES Monsters
243. Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli vs Cutler Brothers
244. Kevin Steen & Akira Kozawa vs Briscoe Brothers
245. Young Bucks vs American Wolves
246. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli
247. Brian Cage vs. Ryan Taylor vs. Peter Avalon vs. Candice LaRae
248. Joey Ryan vs Candice LaRae
249. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa

-----1/29-----

WWE Main Event (1/29/14)
250. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio
251. Natalya vs Tamina Snuka
252. 3MB vs The Usos & Big E Langston

-----1/30-----

TNA Impact (1/30/14)
253. Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne vs. Lei’D Tapa & Gail Kim
254. Bad Influence vs Gunner & James Storm
255. Bro-Mans vs Eric Young & Abyss
256. Kurt Angle & Samoa Joe vs EC3 & Magnus

-----1/31-----

WWE SmackDown (1/31/14)
257. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
258. Fandango vs Xavier Woods
259. Ryback & Curtis Axel & Darren Young & Titus O'Neil
260. Christian vs Jack Swagger
261. Damien Sandow vs Kofi Kingston
262. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Rey Mysterio

PWG Card Subject To Change III (4/9/11)
263. Johnny Yuma vs Peter Avalon
264. Candice LeRae vs Portia Perez
265. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
266. Akira Tozawa vs Low Ki
267. Johnny Goodtime vs Ryan Taylor
268. Claudio Castagnoli vs Joey Ryan
269. El Generico & Ricochet vs The Young Bucks

XPW Exit Sandman (11/16/2002)
270. Chris Chetti vs Shark Boy
271. Supreme vs Angel vs Alter Boy Luke
272. Kaos vs Danny Dorring
273. Shane Douglas vs Vic Grimes vs Chris Candido

XPW Retribution (11/24/2001)
274. Psicosis vs Vic Grimes
275. Konnan vs Damien Steele
276. Kaos vs Pogo The Clown
277. Supreme vs Steve Rizzono
278. Excalibur (Turns out to be Kevin Kleinrock) vs Johnny Webb
279. Sandman vs Johnny Webb





Spoiler: February



-----2/1-----

Best Of Tajiri: The Japanese Buzzsaw 
1. Tajiri vs Super Crazy (2/4/00) ECW
2. Tajiri vs Jerry Lynn (4/22/99) ECW
3. Tajiri vs Shinjiro Otani (1/4/97) NJPW
4. Tajiri & Shinjiro Otani vs Jushin Liger & El Samurai (6/7/97) BJPW

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 1* (5/27/11)
5. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
6. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
7. Kenny King vs Chuck Taylor
8. Young Bucks vs RockNES Monsters
9. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Cutler Brothers
10. Eddie Edwards vs Alex Shelley
11. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs El Generico & Ricochet
12. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero

WCW Random Matches
13. Mike Awesome vs Vampiro (9/18/00)
14. Shane Douglas vs Mike Rotunda (8/11/89)
15. The Steiner Brothers vs Doom (12/1/89)
16. Doom vs The Italian Stallion & Richard Sartain (11/10/89)
17. Brian Pillman & The Dynamic Dudes vs Bill Irwin & New Zealand Militia (7/7/89)
18. Tommy Rich vs Jim Bryant (7/7/89)
19. The Road Warriors vs The Freebirds (7/14/89)
20. The Skyscrapers vs Randy Rose & Dwayne Bruce (7/14/89)
21. Ricky Steamboat vs Jack Victory (7/14/89)

-----2/2-----

ICW (Scotland) Random Matches
22. Grado vs James Scott (Hadouken - 2012)
23. Mikey Whiplash vs Kay Lee Ray (2013)
24. Prince Devitt vs Wolfgang (Hadouken - 2012)
25. Grado vs Red Lightning (S.S Thunderbowl - 2012)
26. Wolfgang vs Red Lightning (9/7/13)
27. Red Lightning vs Jack Jester (2011?)

PWG All Star Weekend 8 *Night 2* (5/28/11)
28. Kenny King vs Brian Cage
29. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs RockNES Monsters
30. Ricochet vs Willie Mack
31. The Cutler Brothers vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
32. Eddie Edwards vs El Generico
33. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs Young Bucks
34. Akira Tozawa vs Chris Hero
35. Claudio Castagnoli vs Low Ki

XPW New Years Revolution (1/11/02)
36. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
37. Sandman vs Konnan
38. Kaos vs Nosawa vs Psicosis
39. Pogo The Clown vs SoCal Jobbers Union
40. Supreme vs Dynamite D vs Scott Snot
41. Johnny Webb vs Vampiro

-----2/3-----

CZW Cage Of Death XV (12/15/13)
42. Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak
43. Joe Gacy vs Andrew Everett vs AR Fox vs Azrieal vs Chuck Taylor vs Tony Nese
44. Freight Train vs Greg Excellent

XPW Freefall (2/23/02)
46. Kaos vs Angel vs Chris Hamrick
47. Johnny Webb vs GQ Money
48. Sandman vs Supreme
49. Lizzy Borden vs Veronica Caine
50. New Jack vs Vic Grimes

XPW Liberty Or Death (6/29/02)
51. Angel & Lizzie Borden vs GQ Money & Veronica Caine
52. Shady & American Wildchild vs Altar Boys 
53. Kaos vs Chris Hamrick
54. Terry Funk vs Johnny Webb

WWE RAW (2/3/14)
55. The Shield vs Rey Mysterio, Big Tit Langston & Kofi Kingston
56. Jack Swagger vs Christian
57. New Age Outlaws vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
58. Titus O'Neil vs Zack Ryder
59. Curtis Axel vs Sheamus
60. The Wyatts vs Xavier Woods, Hanky The Christmas Poo & Dolph Ziggler
61. Aksana vs Naomi 
62. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

-----2/4-----

PWG Eight (7/23/11)
63. Pac vs Kevin Steen
64. Brian Cage vs Brandon Gatson
65. El Generico & Ricochet vs Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong
66. Peter Avalon vs Ryan Taylor
67. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs RockNES Monsters
68. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & CIMA
69. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
70. Claudio Castagnoli vs Kevin Steen

Random Matches
71. Colt Cabana vs Adam Pearce (4/8/12) NWA-Hollywood
72. Brandon Gatson vs Kenny King (2012) FSW

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles (8/20/11)
73. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
74. Finlay vs Kevin Steen
75. El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli 
76. Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong
77. RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
78. Willie Mack vs El Generico
79. Kevin Steen vs Eddie Edwards 
80. Young Bucks vs Kings Of Wrestling
81. El Generico vs Kevin Steen

-----2/5-----

PWG The Perils Of Rock N Roll Decadence (9/10/11)
82. Brian Cage vs Pretty Avalon
83. Ryan Taylor vs Willie Mack
84. RockNES Monsters vs Super Smash Brothers
85. TJ Perkins vs Eddie Edwards
86. El Generico vs Rocky Romero 
87. Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
88. Kevin Steen vs Davey Richards

PWG Steen Wolf (10/22/11)
89. Candice LaRae, Kris Kadillac & Famous B vs Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Freddy Bravo
90. TJ Perkins vs Rocky Romero
91. RockNES Monsters vs Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor
92. Davey Richards vs Willie Mack
93. Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky vs Phoenix Star & Zokre
94. Ricochet vs Chuck Taylor 
95. Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
96. Kevin Steen vs El Generico

PWG Fear (12/10/11)
97. Ryan Taylor & Brian Cage vs Kenny King & TJ Perkins
98. Amazing Red vs Roderick Strong
99. B-Boy, Famous B, Chris Kadillak & Candice LeRae vs. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas, Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky
100. Chris Hero vs Willie Mack
101. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly vs RockNES Monsters
102. American Wolves vs Super Smash Brothers
103. El Generico vs Dick Togo
104. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs Young a Bucks

WWE Main Event (2/5/14)
105. Fandango vs Miz
106. Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder
107. Curtis Axel vs Big E Langston

-----2/6-----

PWG Worlds Finest (3/17/12)
108. Kevin Steen vs Peter Avalon
109. Brian Cage vs Ray Rosas
110. Candice LaRae vs Joey Ryan
111. Scorpio Sky vs TJ Perkins 
112. RockNES Monsters vs Smash Bros vs Young Bucks
113. Alex Koslov vs Kyle O'Reilly
114. Willie Mack vs Roderick Strong
115. El Generico vs Eddie Edwards vs Kevin Steen

PWG DDT4 (4/21/12)
116. Brian Cage & Ryan Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
117. Future Shock vs The Dynasty
118. Roderick Strong & Sammi Callihan vs El Generico & Willie Mack
119. Young Bucks vs Super Smash Brothers
120. RockNES Monsters vs 2 Husky Black Guys
121. Future Shock vs Super Smash Brothers
122. Sami Callihan vs Kevin Steen
123. Super Smash Brothers vs 2 Husky Black guys

PWG Death To All But Metal (5/25/12)
124. B-Boy vs Famous B
125. Ryan Taylor vs TJ Perkins
126. Kevin Steen vs Brian Cage
127. Super Smash Bros vs The Young Bucks
128. Peter Avalon, Ray Rosas & Joey Ryan vs Candice LeRae, Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma
129. Michael Elgin vs Willie Mack
130. El Generico vs Ricochet

XPW After The Fall *Disc 1*
131. The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
132. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs Kid Kaos & Steve Rizzono
133. Public Enemy vs The Westside NGZ vs The Pitbulls
134. Chris Candido vs Damien Steele
135. The Pitbulls vs The Westiside NGZ
136. Sabu vs Terry Funk
137. Tracey Smothers vs Kaos
138. Axl Rotten vs Supreme
139. Chris Candido vs Sabu
140. Abdullah The Butcher vs Axl Rotten
141. Messiah & Vic Grimes vs Homeless Jimmy & Sabu
142. Sabu vs Messiah

TNA Impact (2/6/14)
143. Abyss vs Eric Young
144. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion
145. Kurt Angle vs Magnus
146. Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode 

-----(2/7)-----

PWG Threemendous III (7/21/12)
147. Joey Ryan vs Famous B
148. TJ Perkins vs Roderick Strong
149. Ryan Taylor & Chuck Taylor vs RockNES Monsters
150. Brian Cage vs Eddie Edwards
151. Kevin Steen vs Willie Mack
152. B-Boy vs Drake Younger
153. Sammi Callihan vs Michael Elgin
154. Super Smash Bros vs Future Shock vs Young Bucks 

EVOLVE 26 (1/11/14)
155. Mia Yim vs Su Yung
156. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
157. Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor
158. Harlem and Lance Bravado vs. (Los Ben Dejos) Eddie Cruz and Jay Rios
159. Ricochet vs Trent Baretta 
160. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
161. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
162. Rich Swan & Chuck Taylor (Ronin) vs Young Bucks

WWE SmackDown (2/7/14)
163. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler & Kofi Kingston
164. Sheamus vs Ryback
165. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
166. Bray Wyatt vs Goldust
167. Randy Orton vs Christian

-----2/8-----

PWG Failure To Communicate (10/27/12)
168. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor 
169. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Elgin
170. B-Boy & Famous B vs RockNES Monsters
171. Sami Callihan vs Davey Richards
172. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann
173. Willie Mack vs Brian Cage
174. El Generico & Kenny Omega vs The Young Bucks
175. Kevin Steen vs Michael Elgin vs Ricochet

PWG Mystery Vortex (12/1/12)
176. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong vs The Young Bucks
177. Sami Callihan vs Drake Younger
178. Super Smash Bros vs RockNES Monsters
179. Joey Ryan vs Scorpio Sky
180. Willie Mack vs TJ Perkins vs B-Boy vs Brian Cage
181. El Generico vs Rich Swann
182. Super Smash Bros vs Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
183. Kevin Steen vs Adam Cole

WWE Saturday Morning Slam
184. Antonio Cesaro vs R-Truth (3/30/13)
185. Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett (3/9/13)
186. Jack Swagger vs Jey Uso (2/26/13)
187. Randy Orton & Sheamus vs Prime Time Players (5/11/13
188. Santino vs Jinder Mahal (5/11/13)

-----2/9-----

CZW Ariel Assault Matches (2008-20012)
189. Ricochet vs Ryan McBride vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Chuck Taylor vs Spyral BKNY (2/9/08)
190. Quick Carter Grey vs Egotistico Fantastico vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Drew Blood (3/14/09)
191. Devon Moore vs Spyral BKNY vs Facade vs Mike Sydal vs Rich Swann vs Ryan McBride vs B-Boy vs Greg Excellent (8/8/09)
192. AR Fox vs Ruckus vs Facade vs Alex Colon vs Thurteen vs Ricochet (9/10/10)
193. Pinkie Sanchez vs Thurteen vs Ty Hagan vs Chrijen Hayme vs Latin Dragon vs Hy-Zaya vs Ryan McBride Vs Derek Frazier 


-----2/10-----

WWE Raw (Random Matches)
194. Vader vs Heath Slater (6/11/12)
195. John Cena & Randy Orton vs Raw Roster (3/17/08)
196. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac (6/12/00)
197. Stephanie McMahon vs Lita (6/12/00)
198. Too Cool vs T & A (6/12/00)
199. Dudley Boyz vs Vince & Shane McMahon (6/12/00)
200. Crash Holly vs Gerald Briscoe (6/12/00)

WWE RAW (2/10/14)
201. Rey Mysterio, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs The Wyatts 
202. Fandango vs Santino Marella 
203. Real Americans vs Sheamus & Christian
204. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
205. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs Usos 
206. Dean Ambrose vs Mark Henry
207. Some Divas Match
208. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----2/12-----

TNA Xplosion (2/11/14)
209. Austin Aries vs Kazarian
210. Shark Boy vs Chris Sabin vs Sonjay Dutt vs Alex Shelley vs Black Machismo 

WWE Main Event (2/12/14)
211. The Wyatts vs Sin Cara (Fake) & Los Matadores 
212. Aksana vs Natalya 
213. Drew McIntyre vs Big E Langston
214. Jinder Mahal vs Big E Langston

TNA One Night Only: Hardcore Justice (1/9/14)
215. EC3 vs Tommy Dreamer
216. Austin Aries vs Chris Sabin
217. Samao Joe vs Bobby Roode
218. Lei'D Tapa vs Velvet Sky
219. Bully Ray vs Mr Anderson
220. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe, Abyss & James Storm) vs Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Jessie, Robbie & Magnus)

XPW Damage INC (8/25/01)
221. Kaos vs The Enterprise
222. D vs Kronus
223. LeRoy vs Vic Grimes
224. Konnan vs Johnny Webb
225. D vs Kaos
226. Vic Grimes vs Konnan
227. Battle Royale: New Jack, Homeless Jimmy, Pogo The Clown, Angel, Nosawa, Halloween, Damien, Kraq
228. Konnan vs Kaos
229. Sabu & Josh Lazie vs Rob Black & Johnny Webb

-----2/13-----

WWE NXT (1/22/14)
230. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake 
231. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
232. CJ Parker vs Antonio Cesaro
233. Summer Rae vs Natalya
234. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas

WWE NXT (1/29/14)
235. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Mike Cuellari & John Icarino
236. Corey Graves vs Camacho
237. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
238. Tyler Breeze vs Colin Cassady
239. The Miz vs CJ Parker
240. Bo Dallas vs Danny Burch

WWE NXT (2/5/14)
241. Alexander Rusev vs Sin Cara
242. Alicia Fox vs Emma
243. Sylvester Lefort vs Mason Ryan
244. Tyson Kidd vs Aiden English 
245. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves

WWE NXT (2/12/14)
246. Bayley, Natalya & Emma vs Summer Rae, Alicia Fox & Sasha Banks
247. Aiden English vs Colin Cassady 
248. Tye Dillinger vs CJ Parker
249. The Wyatts vs Some flubbing jobbers

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
250. Joe Gacy vs Shaine Strickland
251. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley
252. Joey Ryan vs Greg Excellent
253. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
254. Candace LeRae vs Kimber Lee
255. The Front vs Juicy Product vs OI4K vs Nation Of Intoxication 

TNA Impact (2/13/14)
256. EC3 vs Gunner
257. James Storm & Gunner vs EC3 & Magnus
258. Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards & Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
259. MVP vs Spud 
260. Velvet Sky vs Chris Sabin

CZW 15th Anniversary (2/8/14)
261. Beaver Boys vs Murderers Row 
262. AR Fox vs Drake Younger vs BLK Jeez vs Chris Dickinson 
263. AJ Styles vs Drew Gulak
264. Drake Younger vs Danny Havoc

-----2/14-----

ROH (1/25/14)
265. Raymond Rowe vs Corey Hollis
266. RD Evans vs Max Sells
267. Michael Elgin vs RD Evans
268. Matt Taven vs Taverian Thomas
269. Bobby Fish vs Jay Briscoe

ROH (2/1/14)
270. Hanson vs Andrew Everett
271. Michael Bennett vs Cedric Alexander
272. AJ Styles vs Roderick Strong

WWE SmackDown (2/14/14)
273. The Shield vs Sheamus, Daniel Bryan & Christian
274. Jack Swagger vs Rey Mysterio vs Mark Henry vs Kofi Kingston
275. Goldust, Cody Rhodes & The Usos vs NAO & Rybaxel
276. Darren Young vs Damien Sandow
277. The Miz vs Fandango 
278. Cesaro vs Randy Orton

ROH (2/8/14)
279. Adrenaline Rush vs The Decade 
280. Hanson vs Raymond Rowe
281. Matt Taven vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal

-----2/15-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/4/99)
282. Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
283. Goldust vs Mark Henry 
284. Test vs The Godfather
285. Mankind vs Triple H
286. Edge vs D-Lo Brown
287. Kane vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
288. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
289. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/11/99)
290. New Age Outlaws vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
291. Luna Vachon vs Gillberg
292. X-Pac vs Al Snow
293. Mankind vs Kane
294. Triple H vs Edge
295. Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown
296. Corporate Royal Rumble: Shamrock, Billy Gunn, Big Bossman, Test, X-Pac, Road Dogg, Kane, Triple H, Vince MacMahon, Chyna

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/18/99)
297. Road Dogg vs Gangrel
298. Billy Gunn vs Test
299. Dan Severn vs Steve Blackman
300. Mankind vs Big Bossman
301. Chyna vs Gerald Briscoe & Pat Patterson
302. Kane vs The Rock

WWF Royal Rumble (1/24/99)
303. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
304. Billy Gunn vs Shamrock
305. X-Pac vs Gangrel
306. Sable vs Luna Vachon
307. The Rock vs Mankind
308. *1999 Royal Rumble Match

WWF RAW IS WAR (1/25/99)
309. Goldust vs Billy Gunn
310. Droz vs George The Animal Steel
311. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Ken Shamrock & Big Bossman
312. Test vs Val Venis
313. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Edge & Gangrel
314. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF Halftime Heat (1/31/99)
315. The Rock vs Mankind

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/1/99)
316. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
317. D-Lo Brown vs Big Bossman
318. Droz vs Kurrgan
319. Undertaker, Viscera & Mideon vs Gangrel, Christian & Edge
320. Road Dogg & Al Snow vs Farooq & Bradshaw
321. Triple H vs Kane

-----2/16-----

WWE Wrestlemania 27 (4/3/11)
322. John Morrison, Snooki & Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler & Laycool 

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/13/99)
323. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
324. Goldust vs Gillberg
325. Mankind vs Steve Austin
326. The Godfather vs Viscera
327. X-Pac vs Kane
328. The Rock vs Steve Blackman
329. Vince McMahan, Shamrock, Test, Kane, Big Bossman & Chyna vs Steve Austin

-----2/17-----

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 (1/30/11)
330. Edge vs Dolph Ziggler
331. Miz vs Randy Orton
332. Natalya vs Michelle McCool vs Eve vs Layla
333. *2011 Royal Rumble Match

WWF St Valentines Day Massacre (2/14/99)
334. Goldust vs Blue Meanie
335. Al Snow vs Bob Holly
336. Mideon vs Big Bossman
337. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown
338. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
339. Triple H & X-Pac vs Kane & Chyna
340. The Rock vs Mankind
341. Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon

WWE RAW (2/17/14)
342. Christian vs Daniel Bryan
343. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
344. Santino Marella vs Fandango 
345. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
346. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
347. Big Tit Langston vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
348. Antonio Cesaro vs John Cena
349. The Wyatts vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
350. Billy Gunn vs Jey Uso
351. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----2/18-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/15/99)
352. Jeff Jarrett & Debra vs D-Lo Brown & Ivory
353. Val Venis vs Billy Gunn
354. Shane McMahon & Kane vs X-Pac & Triple H
355. Bob Holly vs Steve Blackman
356. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq, & Mideon
357. The Rock vs Mankind

AIW TGIF (2/7/14)
358. Flip Kendrick vs Colin Olson vs Ty Colton vs Matt Cross vs Davey Vega vs Tyson Dux
359. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
360. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott 
361. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
362. Eric Ryan vs Rickey Shane vs Leah Von Dutch
363. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
364. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
365. Tim Donst vs Danny Havoc
366. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger

WWF RAW IS WAR (2/22/99)
367. Public Enemy vs Gangrel & Edge
368. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
369. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
370. The Rock vs Paul Wight 
371. Steve Blackman vs Droz
372. Val Venis vs Goldust
373. Bart Gunn vs Bob Holly
374. X-Pac vs Chyna
375. Kane vs Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/1/99)
376. Goldust vs Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
377. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H & X-Pac
378. The Rock vs Road Dogg
379. Droz vs Steve Blackman
380. Mankind vs Undertaker
381. Ivory vs Debra
382. Kane vs Steve Austin

-----2/19-----

WWE Main Event (2/19/14)
383. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Fake Sin Cara
384. Kofi Kingston vs Curtis Axel

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/8/99)
385. Owen Hart vs D-Lo Brown
386. Road Dogg & Billy Gunn vs Hardcore Holly & Al Snow
387. Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
388. Test vs X-Pac
389. Godfather vs Steve Blackman
390. Luna Vachon vs Tori
391. Mankind vs Steve Austin 

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/15/99)
392. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
393. Shane McMahon vs Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe
394. Public Enemy vs Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
395. Mideon vs Big Bossman
396. Hardcore Holly vs Billy Gunn
397. Big Show & The Rock vs Steve Austin & Mankind

-----2/20-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/22/99)
398. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Edge & Gangrel
399. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
400. Sable vs Ivory
401. Mankind vs The Rock
402. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
403. Ken Shamrock, Test & Big Bossman vs Bradshaw, Farooq & Undertaker
404. Steve Austin vs Big Show

WWF Wrestlemania 15 (3/28/99)
405. Al Snow vs Bob Holly vs Billy Gunn 
406. D-Lo Brown & Test vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
407. Bart Gunn vs Butterbean =[
408. Mankind vs Big Show
409. Ken Shamrock vs Road Dogg vs Goldust vs Val Venis
410. Triple H vs Kane
411. Sable vs Tori
412. X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
413. Undertaker vs Big Bossman 
414. Steve Austin vs The Rock

ROH (2/15/14)
415. The Romantic Touch vs Michael Bennett
416. Briscoe Brothers vs Matt Hardy & Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin & Chris Hero

NXT (2/19/14)
417. The Ascension vs Casey Marion & Mike Zabawska 
418. Emma vs Summer Rae 
419. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/20/14)
420. Samoa Joe vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
421. Gail Kim vs Madison Rayne
422. The Wolves vs Bad Influence
423. Magnus vs Gunner

-----2/21-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (3/29/99)
424. Sable & Jacqueline vs Tori & Ivory
425. Big Show vs Test
426. Dr Death Steve Williams vs Hardcore Holly
427. Billy Gunn vs The Rock
428. Gangrel vs Ken Shamrock
429. Road Dogg vs Goldust
430. Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart vs Legion Of Doom 
431. X-Pac vs Triple H

WWC (3/14/09)
432. Nikita Allanov vs Tim Donst vs Aaron Williams 

RAW IS WAR (4/5/99)
433. X-Pac & Kane vs Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett
434. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
435. New Age Outlaws vs Edge & Gangrel
436. Ken Shamrock vs Viscera
437. Mankind vs Val Venis
438. Goldust vs The Godfather
439. Big Show vs The Rock & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/12/99)
440. Big Show vs Christian
441. Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
442. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs Farooq & Bradshaw
443. Goldust vs The Godfather
444. Hardcore Holly vs D-Lo Brown
445. X-Pac & Kane vs Triple H & Test

WWE SmackDown (2/21/14)
446. Jack Swagger vs Daniel Bryan
447. Daniel Bryan vs Antonio Cesaro
448. Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio & Goldust vs The Wyatts
449. Jimmy Uso vs Road Dogg
450. Christian vs Sheamus

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/19/99)
451. Road Dogg vs Owen Hart
452. Bradshaw & Farooq vs Edge & Gangrel
453. The Godfather vs Hardcore Holly
454. Ken Shamrock vs Big Bossman
455. Mankind vs Triple H
456. Billy Gunn vs Jeff Jarrett
457. The Big Show vs Viscera

-----2/22-----

WWF Backlash (4/25/99)
458. The Brood vs The Acolytes & Mideon
459. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
460. Goldust vs The Godfather
461. Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws
462. X-Pac vs Triple H
463. Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
464. Steve Austin vs The Rock

XPW Cold Day in Hell (5/24/08)
465. Vampiro vs Kaos
466. Angel vs GQ Money
467. Pogo The Clown vs The Sandman
468. Raven & Johnny Webb vs Khan Kusion & Homeless Jimmy
469. Joey Ryan, Disco Machine & Ron Rivera vs X-Pac, Vinnie Masaro & Jardi Franz 
470. Luke Hawks vs Jack Evans vs Scorpio Sky
471. Original Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa) vs Mr California & Somebody Else
472. Supreme vs Necro Butcher

-----2/23-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/23/14)
473. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
474. Jack Swagger vs Big E
475. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
476. Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young
477. The Wyatts vs The Shield
478. AJ Lee vs Cameron
479. Alberto Del Rio vs Booooooooooooootista
480. Sheamus vs John Cena vs Daniel Bryan vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Cesaro

-----2/24-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (4/26/99)
481. Kane & X-Pac vs Gangrel & Edge
482. D-Lo Brown vs Val Venis 
483. Triple H vs Billy Gunn
484. Test & Big Bossman vs Mankind & Big Show
485. The Godfather vs Jeff Jarrett 
486. Bradshaw vs Shamrock
487. The Rock vs Shane McMahon 

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/3/99)
488. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
489. Pat Patterson & Gerald Brisco vs Rodney & Pete Gas
490. Test vs Big Bossman, Mideon & Viscera 
491. Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
492. Farooq & Bradshaw vs Mankind
493. Triple H vs Shamrock
494. Big Show vs Undertaker
495. Nicole Bass vs Debra
496. Steve Austin vs The Rock

WWE RAW (2/24/14)
497. Alberto Del Rio vs Bootista
498. Big BotchE vs Cesaro
499. Sheamus vs Christian
500. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
501. Summer Rae vs Emma
502. The Usos vs New Age Outlaws 
503. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt

-----2/25-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/10/99) 
504. Kane vs Billy Gunn
505. Big Show vs Paul Bearer
506. Debra vs Sable
507. Big Bossman vs Test
508. Cactus Jack vs Viscera & Mideon
509. Bradshaw vs Farooq 
510. Pat Patterson & Gerald Briscoe vs Rodney & Pete Gas
511. Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
512. Ken Shamrock vs Chyna
513. Steve Austin, The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Undertaker, Triple H & Shane McMahon

WWF No Mercy (UK) (5/16/99)
514. Tiger Ali-Singh vs Gillberg
515. Viscera, Farooq & Bradshaw vs The Brood
516. Steve Blackman vs Droz 
517. Kane vs Mideon
518. Nicole Bass vs Tori
519. Shane McMahon vs X-Pac
520. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
521. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/17/99)
522. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane vs D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Billy Gunn
523. Val Venis & The Godfather vs Blue Blazer & Jeff Jarrett
524. Meat vs Test
525. Undertaker vs The Rock
526. Hardy Boyz & Michael Hayes vs The Brood
527. Big Show vs Big Bossman
528. Steve Austin vs Triple H 

WWF Sunday Night Heat (5/23/99)
529. Brian Christopher vs Meat
530. Blue Meanie & Goldust vs Hardy Boyz
521. Vince McMahon vs Mideon

-----2/26-----

WWF Over The Edge (5/23/99)
522. Kane & X-Pac vs D-Lo Brown & Mark Henry
523. Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly
524. Debra & Jeff Jarrett vs Nicole Bass & Val Venis 
525. Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn
526. Mankind, Big Show, Test & Ken Shamrock vs Viscera, Big Bossman & The Acolytes 
527. The Rock vs Triple H
528. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR - Owen Hart Tribute (5/24/99)
529. Jeff Jarrett vs Test
530. X-Pac & Kane vs Gangrel & Edge
531. Hardy Boyz vs Taka Michinoku & Shofunaki 
532. Hardcore Holly vs Ken Shamrock
533. Billy Gunn vs Mankind
534. Mark Henry & D-Lo Brown vs The Acolytes
535. Road Dogg vs The Godfather
536. Big Show vs Goldust & Blue Meanie
537. Val Venis vs The Rock

WWE Main Event (2/26/14)
538. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Rybaxel
539. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie & Natalya
540. Darren Young beat Titus O'Neil
541. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow.

-----2/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (5/31/99)
542. Billy Gunn vs Big Show
543. Beaver Cleavage vs Christian
544. Jeff Jarrett vs The Godfather
545. Undertaker vs Vince McMahon
546. The Acolytes vs X-Pac & Kane
547. Val Venis vs Ken Shamrock
548. Triple H vs Mankind
549. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

WWF Wrestlemania V (4/2/89)
550. King Haku vs Hercules
551. The Twin Towers vs The Rockers
552. Brutus Beefcake vs Ted Dibiase
553. The Bushwackers vs The Fabulous Rougeaus 
554. Mr Perfect vs Blue Blazer
555. Demolition vs Powers Of Pain & Mr Fuji
556. Dino Bravo vs Ronnie Garvin
557. The Brain Busters vs Strike Force
558. Jake Roberts vs Andre The Gassed
559. The Hart Foundation vs Greg Valentine & Honky Tonk Man
560. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
561. Jim Duggan vs Bad News Brown
562. The Red Rooster vs Bobby Heenan
563. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage 

WWF SummerSlam (8/28/89)
564. The Brain Busters vs Hart Foundation
565. Dusty Rhodes vs Honky Tonk Man
566. Mr Perfect vs Red Rooster
567. Rick Martel & Fabulous Rougeaus vs Tito Santana & The Rockers
568. Rick Rude vs Ultimate Warrior
569. Jim Duggan & Demolition vs Andre The Giant & Twin Towers
570. Greg Valentine vs Hercules
571. Jimmy Snuka vs Ted Dibiase
572. Hulk Hogan & Brutus Beefcake vs Randy Savage & Zeus

TNA Impact Wrestling (2/27/14)
573. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans vs Bad Influence
574. EC3 vs Douglas Williams
575. Samoa Joe vs Bad Bones
576. Lei'D Tapa & Alpha Female vs Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
577. Bobby Roode vs MVP

NXT ARrIVAL 14 (2/27/14)
578. Sami Zayn vs Cesaro (HOLY SHIT!)
579. Cj Parker vs Mojo Rawley
580. The Ascension vs Too Cool
581. Paige vs Emma
582. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods (Alexander Rusev?)
583. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville

-----2/28-----

WWE Backlash (5/1/05)
584. Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho
585. Tajiri & Regal vs The Heart Throbs vs Simon Dean & Maven vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
586. Edge vs Chris Benoit
587. Kane vs Viscera
588. Hulk Hogan & Shawn Michaels vs Muhammed Hassan & Daivari 
589. Triple H vs Bootista 

WCW Slamboree (5/22/94)
590. Steve Austin vs Johnny B Badd
591. Larry Zbyszko vs Lord Steven Regal
592. Terry Funk vs. Tully Blanchard
593. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
594. Ric Flair vs Barry Windham
595. Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan vs The Nasty Boys
596. Sting vs Vader

WWE SmackDown (2/28/14)
597. Jack Swagger & Cesaro vs Big E & Mark Henry
598. Sheamus vs Del Rio
599. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
600. AJ Lee vs Cameron
601. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Kane & New Age Outlaws





Spoiler: MARCH



-----3/1-----

WWE New Years Revolution (1/7/07)
1. Jeff Hardy vs Johnny Nitro
2. Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Highlanders vs Jim Duggan & Super Crazy vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Cryme Tyme 
3. Kenny Dykstra vs Ric Flair
4. Mickie James vs Victoria
5. Rated RKO vs Shawn Michaels & Triple H (DGX)
6. Chris Masters vs Carlito
7. John Cena vs Umaga

-----3/2-----

WWF Royal Rumble 
8. Steiner Brothers vs Beverly Brothers
9. Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty
10. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Bossman
11. Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
12. *1993 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Wrestlemania XXV 2009
13. MITB: Shelton Benjamin, CM Punk, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, MVP, Kofi Kingston, Christian
14. 25 Diva Battle Royale
15. Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka & Roddy Piper
16. Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy
17. JBL vs Rey Mysterio
18. Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
19. Edge vs Big Show vs John Cena
20. Triple H vs Randy Orton

-----3/3-----

IWA-MS Heartbreak (2/8/14)
21. Gary Jay vs Davey Vega
22. Angelus Lane vs Thunderkitty
23. Submission Squad vs Team IOU
24. Christian Rose vs Danny Cannon
25. Mean & Rotten vs White America
26. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
27. *10 Man "Fight For Your Spot"
28. Josh Crane vs Todd Morton
29. Jordynne Grace vs Heidi Lovelace
30. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcherg
31. Shane Mercer vs Hy-Zaya

WWE RAW (3/3/14)
32. New Age Outlaws vs The Usos 
33. Big E Vs Cesaro
34. The Shield vs The Wyatts
35. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Summer Rae
36. Christian vs Sheamus
37. Aksana & Alicia Fox vs Bella's 
38. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler 
39. Jack Swagger vs Big E
40. Daniel Bryan vs Bootista 

-----3/4-----

WWE Main Event (3/4/14)
41. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
42. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
43. The Usos vs Los Matadores

WCW Souled Out (1/25/97)
44. Chris Jericho vs Masahiro Chono
45. Big Bubba Rogers vs Hugh Morrus 
46. Jeff Jarrett vs Mr Wallstreet
47. Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
48. DDP vs Scott Norton
49. The Steiner Brothers vs The Outsiders
50. Eddie Guerrero vs Syxx
51. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

-----3/5-----

AIW Dead Presidents (12/27/13)
52. Jollyville Fuck-It's vs Hot Young Best friends vs Submission Squad vs Youthanazia
53. Flip Kendrick vs Ty Colton vs Bobby Beverly vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine 
54. Tracy Smothers vs Colt Cabana
55. Kevin Steen vs Louis Lyndon
56. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero
57. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano vs Ultra Mantis Black
58. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page

WWF Old School - Maple Leaf Gardens (10/21/84)
59. Greg Valentine vs SD Jones
60. Nikolai Volkov vs Rocky Johnson
61. Davey Boy Smith & Dynamite Kid vs Bobbie Bass & Goldie Rogers
62. Kamala vs Andre The Giant

-----3/6-----

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/95)
63. Jeff Jarrett vs Razor Ramon
64. Undertaker vs IRS 
65. Diesel vs Bret Hart
66. Bob Holly & 123 Kid vs Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow
67. *1995 Royal Rumble. Match

WWF Royal Rumble (1/22/94)
68. Tatanka vs Bam Bam Bigelow
69. Bret & Owen Hart vs The Quebecers 
70. Razor Ramon vs IRS
71. Yokozuna vs Undertaker
72. *1994 Royal Rumble

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/6/14)
73. Team MVP vs Team Dixie
74. Samuel Shaw vs Eric Young
75. ODB, Velvet Skye & Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim, Alpha Female & Lei'D Teipa

-----3/7-----

WWE SmackDown (3/7/14)
76. Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
77. The Usos vs Rybaxel
78. Eva Marie & Natalya vs Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
79. Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus 
80. Big E vs Jack Swagger
81. Big Show & Daniel Bryan vs Kane & Bootista 

-----3/8-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/7/99)
82. Edge & Gangrel vs The Acolytes 
83. Kane & X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
84. The Rock vs Triple H
85. Nicole Bass vs Debra
86. The Godfather vs Billy Gunn
87. Al Snow vs Droz
88. Vince McMahon vs Ken Shamrock
89. Undertaker vs Big Show

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/14/99)
90. Billy Gunn vs Road Dogg
91. Ivory vs Debra
92. Test vs Big Bossman
93. Big Show vs X-Pac
94. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
95. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Mideon & Viscera
96. The Acolytes vs Kane
97. The Rock vs Undertaker & Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/21/99)
98. Jeff Jarrett vs Ken Shamrock vs Test
99. The Rock vs Edge
100. Viscera vs Mark Henry
101. Steve Austin vs Big Bossman
102. Prince Albert vs Val Venis
103. Billy Gunn & The Acolytes vs Road Dogg, X-Pac & Kane
104. Big Show vs Hardcore Holly
105. Gerald Brisco & Pat Patterson vs Shane & Vince McMahon
106. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF King Of The Ring (6/27/99)
107. X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
108. Kane vs Big Show
109. Ken Shamrock vs Billy Gunn
110. Road Dogg vs Chyna
111. The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
112. Billy Gunn vs Kane
113. X-Pac vs Road Dogg
114. Undertaker vs The Rock
115. Billy Gunn vs X-Pac
116. Steve Austin vs Vince & Shane McMahon

WWF RAW IS WAR (6/28/99)
117. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
118. Chaz vs Meat
119. Hardcore Holly vs Kane
120. Triple H vs The Rock
121. Edge vs The Godfather
122. Bradshaw vs Billy Gunn
123. Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
124. Steve Austin vs Undertaker 

-----3/9-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/5/99)
125. Hardy Boyz vs The Acolytes 
126. Godfather vs Gangrel
127. Test vs Joey Abs
128. Al Snow vs D-Lo Brown
129. Road Dogg vs Val Venis
130. Jeff Jarrett vs Chaz
131. Edge vs Big Bossman
132. Billy Gunn vs Meat
133. Kane & X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly & Big Show
134. The Rock vs Triple H

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/12/99)
135. Gangrel vs Edge
136. The Godfather & Val Venis vs Hardy Boyz
137. Road Dogg, The Rock & X-Pac vs Billy Gunn, Triple H & Chyna
138. Al Snow vs Droz
139. Test vs The Mean Street Posse
140. Steve Austin & Big Show vs Kane & Undertaker

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/19/99)
141. Road Dogg vs Chyna
142. Hardy Boyz vs Prince Albert & Droz vs The Acolytes vs Godfather & Val Venis
143. Jeff Jarrett vs Christian
144. Billy Gunn vs The Rock 
145. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
146. D-Lo Brown & Edge vs Gangrel & Mideon
147. Test vs Steve Blackman
148. Hardcore Holly & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
149. Undertaker vs Triple H

WWF Over The Edge (7/25/99)
150. Edge vs Jeff Jarrett
151. Hardy Boyz vs Acolytes 
152. D-Lo Brown vs Mideon
153. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
154. Big Show vs Kane
155. Shamrock vs Steve Blackman
156. X-Pac & Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn & Chyna
157. Triple H vs The Rock
158. Steve Austin vs The Undertaker

PWF (FCW) TV Taping (1989)
159. Manny Fernandez vs Mike McCloskey 
160. Al Perez vs Mike Awesome 

WWF RAW IS WAR (7/26/99)
161. The Acolytes vs Christian & Edge
162. Godfather & Val Venis vs Droz & Prince Albert
163. Kane vs Big Show & Undertaker
164. Ken Shamrock vs Triple H
165. The Rock vs Chyna & Billy Gunn

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/2/99)
166. Edge vs Gangrel 
167. Big Show & Undertaker vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
168. D-Lo Brown vs Jeff Jarrett
169. Big Bossman vs Viscera
170. Test vs Rodney
171. Val Venis vs Steve Blackman 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/9/99)
172. Gangrel vs Christian
173. Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett
174. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes 
175. Test & Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman & Joey Abs
176. Road Dogg vs Big Bossman
177. The Rock vs Big Show
178. Chyna vs Triple H vs Undertaker

TNA Lockdown (3/9/14)
179. Chris Sabin & Bad Influence vs The Great Muta & Company
180. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
181. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley
182. Manik vs Tigre Uno
183. Gunner vs Storm
184. Madison Rayne vs Gail Kim
185. Magnus vs Samoa Joe
186. Team Dixie vs Team MVP 

-----3/10-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/16/99)
197. Road Dogg vs Al Snow
198. Triple H vs Chyna
199. Test vs Steve Blackman
200. Kane & X-Pac vs Acolytes
201. Chyna vs Mankind
202. Mankind vs Triple H 

WWE RAW (3/10/14)
203. Luke Harper vs John Cena 
204. The Usos vs Rybaxel
205. Jack Swagger vs Big E
206. Goldust & Cody Rhodes vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins
207. Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee vs Bella Twins
208. Christian vs Shame Us All!
209. Daniel Bryan & Big Slow vs Bootista & Randy Boreton 

-----3/11-----

CHIKARA Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls (1/23/11)
210. F.I.S.T. vs Osirian Portal
211. Madison Eagles vs Daizee Haize 
212. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks 
213. The Soul Touchaz vs Tursas, Sara Del Rey & Lince Dorado
214. Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes vs Da Soul Touchaz 
215. The Batiri vs Incoherence 
216. UltraMantis Black vs Sinn Bohdi 
217. Eddie Kingston vs El Generico 
218. Jigsaw, Mike Quakenbush & The Colony vs Tim Donst, Claudio Castagnoli, Ares & Delirious

CHIKARA Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate (2/19/11)
219. Claudio Castagnoli vs Dasher Hatfield 
220. The UnStable vs 3.0 
221. Icarus vs Gregory Iron 
222. Brodie Lee vs Sugar Dunkerton 
223. Osirian Portal vs The Colony 
224. Rich Swann vs Frightmare 
225. Tim Donst vs Max Boyer 
226. Eddie Kingston vs Johnny Gargano 
227. The Batiri vs Mike Quackenbush vs. Jigsaw 
228. Black Buffalo, Tiger's Mask & Tadasuke vs Dasher Hatfield, Vin Gerard & STIGMA

WWF SummerSlam (8/22/99)
229. Jeff Jarrett vs D-Lo Brown
230. Tag Team Turmoil Match: The Acolytes, The Hardy Boyz, Hardcore & Crash Holly, Edge & Christian & Droz & Prince Albert
231. Al Snow vs Big Bossman
232. Ivory vs Tori
233. Steve Blackman vs Ken Shamrock (Lions Den Match)
234. Test vs Shane McMahon
235. Undertaker & Big Show vs Kane & X-Pac
236. The Rock vs Billy Gunn (Kiss My Ass Match)
237. Mankind vs Steve Austin vs Triple H

-----3/12-----

CHIKARA Clutch Of Doom (2/20/11)
238. Green Ant vs Mike Quakenbush
239. Icarus vs Ophidian 
240. Los Ice Creams vs 3.0 vs Osirian Portal vs Daizee Haize & Delirious
241. Sara Del Rey vs Madison Eagles
242. The Batiri & Kobald vs Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black
243. Tim Donst vs Jigsaw
244. Tursas & Claudio Castagnoli vs The Colony
244. Tim Donst & Lince Dorado vs Frightmare & Tsubasa

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/23/99)
245. Al Snow vs Road Dogg
246. The Acolytes vs Undertaker & Big Show
247. D-Lo Brown vs Mark Henry
248. The Rock vs Gangrel 
249. Crash Holly vs Hardcore Holly
250. Kane vs Mideon & Viscera
251. Triple H vs Mankind 

WWF RAW IS WAR (8/30/99)
252. Mankind vs Mean Street Posse
253. Big Show vs The Rock
254. X-Pac vs Taka Michinoku 
255. Christian & Edge vs The Acolytes vs Hardy Boyz vs The Holly Cousins
256. Jeff Jarrett & Mark Henry vs D-Lo Brown & Billy Gunn
257. Ken Shamrock vs Gangrel
258. Mankind & The Rock vs Big Show & The Undertaker

PWG DDT4 (1/12/13)
259. Inner City Machine Guns vs Young Bucks
260. Super Smash Bros vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
261. Future Shock vs Dojo Bros 
262. Briscoe Bros vs El Generico & Kevin Steen
263. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Young Bucks
264. El Generico & Kevin Steen vs Future Shock
265. B-Boy vs Willie Mack
266. Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
267. Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico

-----3/13-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/13/14)
268. Samoa Joe vs Abyss
269. Gail Kim vs Brittany
270. Sanada & Tigre Uno vs Bromans 
271. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
272. Willow vs Rockstar Spud 

-----3/14-----

PWG DDT4 (1/31/14)
273. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
274. PPRAY vs Unbreakable Fn Machines 
275. Candace & Joey vs ColeSteenCole
276. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
277. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe 
278. Best Friends vs ColeSteenCole
279. Unbreakable Fn Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
280. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
281. Inner City Machine Guns vs Best Friends

WWE SmackDown (3/14/14)
282. Damien Sandow vs Seth Rollins
283. Big E vs Fandango
284. Real Americans vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
285. Kofi Kingston vs Bray Wyatt
286. Tamina Snuka vs Nikki Bella
287. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
288. Big Show vs Kane

-----3/15-----

CHIKARA Operation: Big Freeze (3/12/11)
289. Tim Donst & Pinkie Sanchez vs Acid Jazz & Marshe Rockett
290. Madison Eagles vs Toshie Uematsu
291. Archibald Peck vs Eddie Kingston
292. The Unstable & The Roughnecks vs 3.0 & The Throwbacks
293. Icarus vs Fire Ant
294. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs Osirian Portal
295. Tursas vs Willie Richardson
296. Claudio Castagnoli, Tim Donst & Sara Del Ray vs Mike Quackenbush, Hallowicked & Frightmare

-----3/16-----

CHIKARA Creatures From The Tar Sawmp (3/13/11)
297. Jacob Hammermeier vs Green Ant
298. Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez & Tursas vs Osirian Portal
299. 3.0 vs The Unstable
300. Sara Del Rey vs Toshie Uematsu
301. The Throwbacks vs The Roughnecks
302. Frightmare vs Obariyon
303. Sinn Bodhi vs UltraMantis Black
304. Jigsaw & Mike Quackenbush vs Fire Ant & Soldier Ant
305. Claudio Castagnoli vs Eddie Kingston 

-----3/17-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 (3/7/14)
306. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
307. Mike Bennett vs Tyson Dux
308. Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon vs Outlaw Inc
309. The Decade vs Cedric Alexander & Adam Page
310. Chris Hero vs Roderick Strong
311. Michael Elgin & Briscoe Brothers vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
312. Adam Cole vs Matt Taven

WWE RAW (3/17/14)
313. Real Americans vs The Usos
314. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
315. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan
316. Goldust vs Fandango
317. AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs Funkadactyls 
318. Big E, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry vs Rybaxel, Alberto Del Rio & Damien Sandow
319. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston 

ECW Hardcore TV (4/12/94)
320. Public Enemy vs Mikey Whipwreck & Mike Norman
321. Ray Odyssey vs Jimmy Snuka
322. Tommy Dreamer vs Sandman
323. Shane Douglas & Mr Hughes vs Scrub & Chad Austin

-----3/18-----

EVOLVE 25 (1/10/14)
324. Anthony Nese vs Trent Beretta 
325. Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
326. Chris Hero vs Ricochet
327. Johnny Gargano & Bravado Bros vs Rich Swann & Young Bucks
328. AR Fox vs Davey Richards 

DGUSA Way Of The Ronin (2/23/14)
329. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
330. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus 
331. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page 
332. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
333. Anthony Nese & Trent Beretta vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
334. Moose vs Earl Cooter & Xavier Fate
335. Bravado Bros vs Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak 
336. AR Fox vs Chris Hero 
337. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong

-----3/19-----

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 (3/8/14)
338. Michael Elgin vs Tyson Dux
339. Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs Adrenaline Rush
340. Jay Lethal vs Michael Bennett
341. Outlaw Inc vs Briscoe Brothers
342. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
343. Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander
344. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
345. Adam Cole vs Chris Hero

-----3/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (3/20/14)
346. EC3 vs Bobby Lashley 
347. Lei'D Tapa vs Gail Kim
348. Tigre Uno & Sanada vs Bro-Mans vs The Wolves
349. Samoa Joe vs Magnus

-----3/21-----

CZW High Stakes (3/8/14)
350. Alexander James vs Caleb Konley
351. Tommy Dreamer vs Joe Gacy
352. Tim Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
353. Beaver Boys vs The Front
354. Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
355. Greg Excellent & Lufisto vs Pepper Parks & Cherry Bomb
356. Azrieal, Chris Dickinson & OI4K vs Juicy Product, Biff Busick, & Alex Colon
357. Masada vs Mr Tofiga
358. BLK Jeez vs DJ Hyde
359. Shane Strickland vs Devon Moore
369. Drew Gulak vs AR Fox

WWE SmackDown (3/21/14)
370. Fandango vs Fernando
371. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
372. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs Rybaxel vs Real Americans vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre 
373. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E
374. Bella Twins vs Natalya & Summer Rae
375. John Cena vs Luke Harper

-----3/22-----

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 1 (4/15/11)
376. Osirian Portal vs 3.0 & El Generico 
377. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Australia 
378. Da Soul Touchaz vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes
379. Amazing Red & The Maximos vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota
380. Team Dragon Gate vs The Spectral Envoy
381. Team Osaka Pro vs The Throwbacks & Matt Classic
382. Sinn Bodhi & The Batiri vs The Colony
383. Team Michinoku Pro vs Team Minnesota 

CHIKARA King Of The Trios *Night 2 (4/16/11)
384. Archibald Pecks vs Colt Cabana
385. Team F.I.S.T vs Team Osaka Pro
386. El Generico vs Marshe Rockett vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Zack Sabre Jr.
387. Osirian Portal vs Team Dragon Gate
388. Eddie Kingston vs Arik Cannon
389. The Colony vs The Bruderschaft
390. 1-2-3 Kid vs Frightmare vs Obariyon vs Amazing Red
391. Team Michinoku Pro vs Mike Quackenbush, Jigsaw & Manami Toyota

-----3/24-----

WWE RAW (3/24/14)
392. Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
393. Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
394. Los Matadores vs Rybaxel
395. Fandango vs Cody Rhodes
396. Big Show vs Titus O'Neil
397. John Cena vs Luke Harper
398. AJ Lee vs Naomi
399. Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Real Americans

-----3/27-----

TNA Impact (3/27/14)
400. The Wolves vs Magnus & Abyss
401. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
402. Samoa Joe vs Eric Young
403. Gunner vs James Storm

-----3/28-----

WWE NXT (3/27/14)
404. Mojo Rawley vs CJ Parker
405. Natalya vs Charlotte
406. Tyler Breeze vs Xavier Woods
407. Bo Dallas o Adrian Neville 

-----3/29-----

WWF RAW (1/11/93)
408. Yokozuna vs Koko B Ware
409. Steiner Brothers vs Executioners
410. Max Moon vs Shawn Michaels
411. Undertaker vs Damien Demento

WWE SmackDown (8/8/02)
412. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
413. Reverend D-Von vs Mark Henry 
414. Billy & Chuck vs Hurricane Helms & Shannon Moore
415. John Cena, Edge & Rey Mysterio vs Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero & Kurt Angle
416. Jamie Noble & Nidia vs Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
417. Brock Lesnar vs Hollywood Hulk Hogan

WWE No Way Out (2/20/05)
418. Basham Brothers vs Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio
419. Heidenreich vs Booker T
420. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero vs Spike Dudley vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Akio
421. Luther Reigns vs Undertaker
422. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
423. JBL vs Big Show

WCW Starrcade 99 (12/18/99)
424. The Mamalukes vs Disco Inferno & Lash LeRoux
425. Madusa vs Evan Karagias 
426. Norman Smiley vs Meng
427. The Revolution vs Jim Duggan & Varsity Club
428. Vampiro vs Steve Williams
429. Vampiro vs Oklahoma
430. Creative Control & Curt Hennig vs Harlem Heat & Midnight
431. Jeff Jarrett & Dustin Rhodes
432. Diamond Dallas Page vs David Flair
433. Sting vs Lex Luger
434. Kevin Nash vs Sid Vicious
435. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
436. Bret Hart vs Goldberg 

-----3/30-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/02)
437. Kurt Angle vs John Cena
438. Billy & Chuck vs Hardcore Holly vs Val Venis
439. Lance Storm vs Mark Henry
440. Test vs Rikishi
441. Billy Kidman & Hurricane Helms vs Jamie Noble & Tajiri
442. Batista & D-Von Dudley vs Farooq & Randy Orton 
443. Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho

-----3/31-----

WWE RAW (3/31/14)
444. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Si Si Alberto Del Rio
445. Summer Rae vs Some Troll (Natalya)
446. Rybaxel & Real Americans vs El Matadores & The Usos 
447. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
448. AJ Lee vs Naomi
449. Kane vs Roman Reigns
450. Bootista vs Randy Orton





Spoiler: April



-----4/3-----

WWE Wrestlemania 29 (4/7/13)
1. Sheamus, Big Show & Randy Orton vs The Shield
2. Mark Henry vs Ryback
3. Team Hell No vs Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston
4. Fandango vs Chris Jericho
5. Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger 
6. The Undertaker vs CM Punk 
7. Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
8. John Cena vs The Rock

WWE SmackDown (6/12/03)
9. Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
10. Billy Gunn vs A-Train
11. Undertaker vs Johnny Stamboli
12. Chris Benoit & Rhyno vs Basham Brothers
13. John Cena vs Funaki
14. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/3/14)
15. Willow & Bully Ray vs EC3 & Bobby Roode
16. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
17. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
18. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne 
19. Kenny King vs MVP

WWE NXT (4/3/14)
20. Emma vs Sasha Banks
21. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Jack Hurley 
22. Brodus Clay vs Xavier Woods
23. Yoshi Tatsu vs Tyler Breeze
24. Sami Zayn vs Cory Graves

-----4/6-----

WWE Wrestlemania 30 (4/6/14)
25. The Usos vs Rybaxel vs Los Matadores vs Real Americans
26. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
27. The Shield vs Kane & New Age Outlaws
28. Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
29. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
30. Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
31. Vicki Guerrero Divas Invitational 
32. Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan vs Bootista

-----4/7-----

WWE RAW (4/7/14)
33. The Wyatts vs Shame-Us All, StupaCena & Big Zit-E Tit-E
34. Emma & Santino vs Faaaaaandaaaaango & Summer Rae
35. Bootista & Boreton vs Usos
36. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
37. Bad News Barrett vs Rey Mysterio 
38. Rusev vs Bland Jobber (Zack Ryder?)
39. AJ Lee vs Paige
40. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
41. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H

-----4/8-----

WWE Main Event (4/8/14)
42. The Shield vs The Wyatts
43. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
44. Alexander Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara

-----4/9-----

WWF Wrestlemania 13 (3/3/97)
45. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks
46. Rocky Maivia vs The Sultan
47. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Goldust 
48. Owen Hart & Brittish Bulldog vs Vader & Mankind
49. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
50. Legion Of Doom & Ahmed Johnson vs Nation Of Domination
51. Sid Vicious vs Undertaker

-----4/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (4/10/14)
52. *10 Man Battle Royal
53. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim vs ODB vs Brittany
54. Jessie & DJ Zema vs The Wolves
55. Magnus vs Eric Young

WWE NXT (4/10/14)
56. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
57. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
58. Sylvester LeFort vs Mojo Rawley
59. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel

WWE Superstars (4/10/14)
60. Dolph Ziggler vs Ryback
61. Kofi Kingston vs Titus O'Neil

-----4/11-----

WCCW (2/23/83)
62. King Parsons vs The Dragon
63. Al Madril vs The Great Yatsu
64. David Von Erich vs Buddy Roberts

WCW Uncensored 1995
65. Dustin Rhodes vs Black Top Bully
66. Meng vs Retard Jim Duggan
67. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B ***
68. Randy Savage vs Avalanche
69. Big Bubba Rogers vs Sting
70. Harlem Heat vs Nasty Boys
71. Vader vs Hulk Hogan

WWE SmackDown (4/11/14)
72. Cesaro vs Big Show
73. Rybaxel vs Los Matadores
74. Rob Van Dam vs Damien Sandow
75. Bad News Barrett vs Kofi Kingston
76. Santino vs Fandango
77. Daniel Bryan & The Usos vs Bootista, Randy Orton & Kane

-----4/12-----

IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday (3/9/14)
78. Alex Castle vs Frank Wyatt vs Zakk Sawyers vs Tripp Cassidy
79. Team IOU vs The Hooligans
80. Michael Elgin vs Danny Cannon
81. Mean & Rotten vs Two Star Heroes vs Russ Jones & Kaden Sade vs Angelus Layne & Thunderkitty vs Josh Crane & Dale Patricks
82. Johnny Rotten Sixx vs Todd Morton
83. White America vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
84. Hy Zaya, Matt Cage & Necro Butcher vs Gary Jay, Jack Thriller & Shane Mercer
85. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
86. Drake Younger vs Kyle O’Reilly vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose
87. Jordynne Grace, Kongo Kong & Randi West vs Corporal Robinson, Mickie Knuckles & Heidi Lovelace
88. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley

-----4/14-----

WWE RAW (4/14/14)
89. RVD vs Alberto Del Rio
90. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
91. Paige vs Alicia Fox
92. The Usos vs Randy Orton & Bootista
93. Mark Henry vs Cesaro
94. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
95. Swagger vs Sheamus
96. Fandango & Layla vs Santino & Emma
97. Wade Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
98. The Shield vs Alberto Del Rio, Swagger, Fandango, 3MB, Rybaxel, Rusev, Bad News Barrett & Titus O'Neil

-----4/15-----

WWE Main Event (4/15/14)
99. Los Matadores vs Jinder Mahal & Drew McIntyre
100. Bad News Barrett vs Sin Cara
101. *10 Diva Battle Royal
102. Big Show vs Swagger

-----4/16-----

ROW High Octane (12/2013)
103. Team International vs Brothers Lockhart
104. Ryan Davidson vs Q
105. Ivan vs Michael

WWE No Way Out (2/23/03)
106. Chris Jericho vs Jeff Hardy
107. William Regal & Lance Storm vs RVD & Kane
108. Matt Hardy vs Billy Kidman
109. Undertaker vs Big Show
110. Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit vs Team Angle
111. Triple H vs Scott Steiner
112. Steve Austin vs Eric Bischoff
113. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

-----4/17-----

WWE No Way Out (6/17/12)
114. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
115. Santino vs Ricardo Rodriguez
116. Christian vs Cody Rhodes 
117. PTP vs Usos vs Primo & Epico vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel 
118. Layla vs Beth Phoenix
119. Sin Cara vs Hunico
120. CM Punk vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
121. Ryback vs Dan Delaney & Rob Grymes
122. John Cena vs Big Show

WWE NXT (4/17/14)
123. Colin Cassady vs Aiden English
124. Camacho vs Oliver Grey
125. The Ascension vs Wesley Blake & Cal Bishop
126. CJ Parker vs Great Khali
127. Jason Jordan & Ty Dillnger vs Jobbers
128. Brodus Clay vs Adrian Neville
Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
TNA Impact (4/17/14)
129. Velvet Sky vs Madison Rayne
130. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
131. Willow vs Spud & EC3
132. Tigre Uno vs Sanada 
133. Bobby Roode vs Gunner
134. Eric Young vs Abyss

-----4/18-----

WWE SmackDown (4/18/14)
135. Big Zit-E Tit-E vs Alberto Del Rio
136. Paige vs Aksana
137. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
138. Rusev vs R-Truth
139. Santino vs Fandango 
140. Bootista vs Sheamus

-----4/21-----

WWE RAW (4/21/14)
141. Bad News Barrett vs Sheamus
142. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
143. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
144. Emma vs Layla
145. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
146. Paige vs Aksana
147. Rusev vs Sin Cara 
148. The Wyatts vs John Cena

-----4/22-----

WWE Extreme Rules (4/29/12)
149. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

WWF WrestleMania 17 (2001)
150. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
151. Taz & The Acolytes vs Right To Censor
152. Raven vs Kane vs Big Show
153. Eddie Guerrero vs Test
154. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
155. Chyna vs Ivory
156. Shane McMahon vs Vince McMahon
157. Edge & Christian vs Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
158. *19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal
159. Triple H vs Undertaker
160. Steve Austin vs The Rock 

-----4/24-----

TNA Impact Live (4/24/14)
161. Kurt Angle vs Rockstar Spud
162. Bobby Lashley vs Kenny King
163. MVP vs Austin Aries
164. Beer Money vs Bully Ray & Gunner
165. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Madison Rayne 
166. Abyss vs Magnus 

WWE NXT (4/24/14)
167. Rusev vs Travis Tyler
168. Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs Paige & Emma 
169. Mason Ryan vs Tyson Kidd
170. Tyler Breeze vs Angelo Dawkins
171. Sami Zayn & The Usos vs Corey Graces & The Ascension 

-----4/25-----

WWE SmackDown (4/25/14)
172. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
173. Tamina Snuka vs Natalya 
174. Curtis Axel vs Jey Uso
175. Erick Rowan & Luke Harper vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust 
176. Santino Marella & Emma vs Fandango & Layla 
177. The Shield vs Del Rio, Barrett, Sandow, Ryback & Titus O'Neil

-----4/28-----

WWE RAW (4/28/14)
178. The Usos vs Rybaxel
179. Titus O'Neil vs Sheamus
180. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
181. Cody Rhodes vs Alberto Del Rio
182. Los Matadores vs Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater
183. Paige vs Brie Bella
184. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam 
185. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

-----4/30-----

WWF Survivor Series (11/26/87)
186. Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Ricky Steamboat, Brutus Beefcake & Jim Duggan vs The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, Danny Davis, Ron Bass & Harley Race 
187. The Fabulous Moolah, Rockin' Robin, Velvet McIntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels vs Sensational Sherri, The Glamour Girls, Donna Christanello & Dawn Marie 188. Strike Force, The Young Stallions, The Fabulous Rougeaus, The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs vs The Hart Foundation, The Islanders, Demolition, The Bolsheviks & The Dream Team 
189. André the Giant, One Man Gang, King Kong Bundy, Butch Reed, & Rick Rude vs Hulk Hogan, Paul Orndorff, Don Muraco, Ken Patera & Bam Bam Bigelow





Spoiler: May



-----5/1-----

WCW Spring Stampede (4/11/99)
1. Juventud Guerrera vs Blitzkrieg
2. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Hak
3. Scotty Riggs vs Mikey Whipwreck
4. Konnan vs Disco Inferno
5. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Billy Kidman
6. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Raven & Perry Saturn
7. Booker T vs Scott Steiner 
8. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash
9. DDP vs Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan vs Sting

WCW Nitro (7/8/96)
10. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Dean Malenko

TNA Sacrifice (4/27/14)
11. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans & Zema Ion
12. Mr Anderson vs Samuel Shaw
13. Kurt Angle & Willow vs EC3 & Rockstar Spud
14. Sanada vs Tigre Uno
15. Gunner vs James Storm
16. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne
17. Bully Ray vs Bobby Roode
18. Eric Young vs Magnus

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/1/14)
19. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
20. Gunner vs Bobby Roode
21. James Storm vs Willow
22. Bro-Mans & Zema Ion vs The Wolves & Sanada
23. Eric Young vs Bobby Roode

WWE NXT (5/1/14)
24. Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas
25. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
26. Adam Rose vs Danny Birch
27. Natalya vs Layla
28. Oliver Grey vs Mojo Rawley
29. Adrian Neville vs Brodus Clay 

-----5/2-----

WWE SmackDown (5/2/14)
30. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos 
31. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
32. Rusev vs R-Truth
33. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
34. Big E vs Titus O'Neil 
35. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio vs Ryback vs Curtis Axel

-----5/4-----

WWE Extreme Rules (5/4/14)
36. El Torito vs Hornswaggle 
37. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
38. Rusev vs R-Truth & Xavier Woods
39. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E
40. The Shieldvs Evolution
41. Bray Wyatt vs John Cena 
42. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
43. Daniel Bryan vs Kane 

-----5/5-----

WWE RAW (5/5/14)
44. *US Title 20 Man Battle Royal
45. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
46. Ryback vs Cody Rhodes 
47. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
48. Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio
49. Bad News Barrett vs Big-E 
50. The Shield vs The Wyatts

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXXI (8/6/95)
51. Sting & Road Warrior Hawk vs Meng & Kurasawa
52. DDP vs Alex Wright 
53. Renegade vs Paul Orndorff 
54. Harlem Heat & Sister Sherri vs Bunkhouse Buck, Dick Slater & Col Robert Parker
55. Vader vs Arn Anderson & Ric Flair 

-----5/6-----

WWE Main Event (5/6/14)
56. Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler
57. Alicia Fox, Aksana & Tamina Snuka vs The Funkadactyls & Natalya
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel

-----5/7-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions XXX (1/25/95)
59. Arn Anderson vs Johnny B Badd
60. Alex Wright vs Bobby Eaton
61. Harlem Heat vs Stars & Stripes
62. Sting vs Avalanche
63. Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage vs Kevin Sullivan & The Butcher

-----5/8-----

WWF Invasion (2001)
64. Jeff Hardy vs Rob Van Dam

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/8/14)
65. Beautiful People vs Brittany & Madison Rayne
66. The Wolves vs Bro-Mans
67. Knux vs Kazarian 
68. Magnus vs Willow

-----5/9-----

WWE SmackDown (5/9/14)
69. Dean Ambrose vs Sheamus
70. Cesaro & Bad News Barrett vs RVD & Big E
71. Rusev vs Kofi Kingston
72. Santino & Emma vs Fandango & Layla
73. Roman Reigns vs Mark Henry
74. Los Matadores & El Torito vs 3MB & Hornswaggle
75. Seth Rollins vs Bootista 
76. The Usos & John Cena vs The Wyatts

WWE NXT (5/8/14)
77. Charlotte vs Emma
78. Kalisto & El Local vs. The Legionnaires
79. Camacho vs Captain Comic
80. Alexa Bliss vs Alicia Fox
81. *20 Man Battle Royal

-----5/10-----

CHIKARA Engulfed in a Fever Of Spite (5/14/11)
82. The Throwbacks vs Los Ice Creams 
83. Tim Donst vs Kamikaze Kid
84. Grizzly Redwood vs Daizee Haize
85. Will O The Wisp II vs Ophidian 
86. Tursas vs UltraMantis Black
87. Delirious vs Hallowicked 
88. Icarus & Johnny Gargano vs Frightmare & Mike Quackenbush
89. Jakob Hammermeier vs Eddie Kingston
90. Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald vs. The Colony

-----5/12-----

WWE RAW (5/12/14)
91. Rob Van Dam vs Swagger
92. Alicia Fox vs Paige
93. The Wyatts vs The Usos & John Cena
94. Natalya vs Brie Bella
95. Sheamus vs Curtis Axel
96. Ryback vs Sheamus
97. Fandango vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes
99. Roman Reigns vs Bootista

-----5/14-----

WWF SmackDown (4/12/01)
100. Albert vs Spike Dudley
101. Chyna vs Ivory
102. Angle, Regal, Edge & Christian vs Benoit & Jericho
103. Rhyno vs Hardcore Holly
104. Kane & Undertaker vs Kaentai & Big Show
105. Val Venis vs Test
106. Jeff Hardy vs Triple H

WWE RAW (4/8/13)
107. Daniel Bryan vs Big E
108. Wade Barrett vs The Miz
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Swagger & Zeb Colter
110. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
111. Santino, R-Truth & Zack Ryder vs 3MB
112. Sheamus vs Randy Orton
113. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
114. Tons Of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs Sandow, Cody Rhodes & The Bella's
115. John Cena vs Mark Henry

-----5/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
116. Willow vs Bram & Magnus
117. Gail Kim vs Velvet Sky
118. Kazarian vs Crazy Steve 
119. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
120. Sanada vs Zema-Ion vs Tigre Uno
121. Eric Young vs MVP

-----5/16-----

WWE SmackDown
122. The Usos vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
123. El Torito vs Heath Slater
124. Nikki Bella vs Natalya
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista
126. Sheamus vs Titus O'Neil
127. Santino Marella vs Damien Sandow
128. Cesaro vs R-Truth
129. John Cena vs Erick Rowan

-----5/19-----

WWE RAW (4/19/14)
130. Cesaro vs Sheamus
131. Ryback vs Big E
132. Heath Slater vs Rusev
133. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
134. Bootista vs Seth Rollins
135. Paige vs Alicia Fox
136. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
137. Luke Harper vs John Cena

-----5/20-----

EVOLVE 29 (5/9/14)
138. JT Dunn vs Blake Edward Belakus
139. Bravado Brothers vs Ethan Page & Alexander
140. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann 
141. Biff Busick vs Johnny Gargano 
142. The Colony vs Jigsaw & Tim Donst 
143. Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor
144. Uhaa Nation & AR Fox vs Tony Nese & Trent Baretta 

WWE Main Event (5/20/14)
145. Damien Sandow vs R-Truth
146. Naomi vs Aksana 

-----5/21-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions II (6/8/88)
147. Barry Windham vs Brad Armstrong
148. The Fantastics vs The Sheepherders 
149. Jimmy & Ronnie Garvin vs Mike Rotunda & Rick Steiner
150. Nikita Koloff vs Al Perez 
151. Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard vs Sting & Dusty Rhodes

-----5/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/22/14)
152. Angelina Love vs Brittany
153. Austin Aries vs MVP
154. Willow vs Magnus
155. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

WWE NXT (5/22/14)
156. Big E vs Bo Dallas
157. Tamina vs Paige
158. Camacho vs Adam Rose 
159. Sasha Banks vs Natalya
160. Adrian Neville vs Curt Hawkins

-----5/23-----

WWE SmackDown (5/23/14)
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Bootista 
162. The Funkadactyls vs Nikki Bella & Eva Marie
163. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
164. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
165. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper

WWE No Way Out (2008)
166. CM Punk vs Chavo Guerrero 
167. The Undertaker vs Viscera vs Finlay vs Bootista vs Khali vs MVP
168. Ric Flair vs Mr Kennedy
169. Edge vs Rey Mysterio
170. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
171. Triple H vs Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Umaga

-----5/25-----

WWF Wrestlemania VIII (1992)
172. Shawn Michaels vs El Matador
173. Undertaker vs Jake The Snake Roberts
174. Bret Hart vs Roddy Piper
175. Big Bossman, Virgil, Sgt Slaughter & Jim Duggan vs The Nasty Boys, The Mountie & Repo Man
176. Randy Savage vs Ric Flair
177. Tatanka vs The Model Rick Martel
178. The Natural Disasters vs Money Inc
179. Owen Hart vs Skinner
180. Hulk Hogan vs Sid Justice

-----5/26-----

WWE RAW (5/26/14)
181. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
182. Eva Marie vs Summer Rae
183. Drew McIntyre vs El Torito
184. Zack Ryder vs Rusev
185. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs Randy Orton & Bootista
186. Randy Orton & Bootista vs Goldust 
187. Bo Dallas vs Sin Cara
188. Alicia Fox vs Emma
189. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
190. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio

-----5/27-----

WWE Great American Bash (7/20/08)
191. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder vs John Morrison & The Miz vs Jesse & Festus vs Finlay & Hornswaggle 
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Matt Hardy 
193. Tommy Dreamer vs Mark Henry 
194. Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels 
195. Michelle McCool vs Natalya 
196. CM Punk vs Bootista 
197. JBL vs John Cena 
198. Triple H vs Edge 

-----5/28-----

WWE Judgement Day (5/22/05)
199. MNM vs Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly
200. Carlito vs Big Show
201. Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero
202. Kurt Angle vs Booker T
203. Heidenreich vs Orlando Jordan
204. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
205. JBL vs John Cena 

-----5/29-----

WWE NXT Takeover (5/29/14)
206. Adam Rose vs Camacho
207. Kalisto & El Local vs The Ascension
208. Tyler Breeze vs Sami Zayn
209. Charlotte vs Natalya
210. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd

TNA Impact Wrestling (5/29/14)
211. Bram vs Tigre Uno
212. Mr Anderson & Gunner vs BroMans
213. MVP, Bobby Lashley & Kenny King vs Austin Aries & The Wolves 
214. Beautiful People vs Gail Kim & Brittany 
215. Eric Young vs Bully Ray

WWF RAW (10/7/02)
216. TLC 4

-----5/30-----

WWE WrestleMania 23 (2007)
217. MITB: Mr. Kennedy, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Finlay, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Jeff Hardy & Edge
218. Kane vs Great Khali 
219. Chris Benoit vs MVP
220. Undertaker vs Batista 
221. ECW Originals vs The New Breed
222. Bobby Lashley vs Umaga
223. Melina vs Ashley 
224. John Cena vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (5/30/14) 
225. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
226. Paige vs Tamina Snuka 
227. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
228. El Torito vs Jinder Mahal
229. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
230. Big E vs Titus O'Neil
231. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
232. Bray Wyatt vs Jey Uso





Spoiler: June



-----6/1-----

WWE Payback (6/1/14)
1. Hornswaggle vs El Torito (Hair vs Mask)
2. Cesaro vs Sheamus
3. Rybaxel vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust
4. Rusev vs Big E
5. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
6. Bad News Barrett vs Rob Van Dam
7. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt 
8. Alicia Fox vs Paige 
9. The Shield vs Evolution (No Holds Barred)

-----6/2-----

WWE RAW (6/2/14)
10. Bad News Barrett & Cesaro vs Sheamus & Rob Van Dam
11. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
12. Kane vs John Cena
13. 3MB vs El Torito & Los Matadores
14. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
15. Adam Rose vs Jack Swagger
16. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
17. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
18. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Sin Cara 
19. Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns

-----6/3-----

WWE Money In The Bank (7/4/13)
20. MITB: Real Americans, Rhodes Scholars, Wade Barrett, Fandango & Dean Ambrose
21. Curtis Axel vs The Miz
22. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
23. Ryback vs Chris Jericho
24. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
25. Mark Henry vs John Cena 
26. MITB: CM Punk, RVD, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & Christian 

WWF In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies (4/28/96)
27. Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Jake The Snake & Ahmed Johnson
28. Ultimate Warrior vs Goldust
29. Vader vs Razor Ramon
30. The Bodydonnas vs The Godwinns
31. Diesel vs Shawn Michaels

-----6/4-----

WWF In Your House 9: International Incident (7/21/96)
32. The Bodydonnas vs The Smoking Gunns
33. Mankind vs Henry Godwinn
34. Steve Austin vs Marc Mero
35. The Undertaker vs Goldust
36. Vader, Owen Hart & British Bulldog vs Sid Vicious, Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson

WWF The Big Event (8/28/86)
37. The Killer Bees vs Jimmy Jack & Hoss Funk
38. The Magnificent Muraco vs Haku
39. Ted Arcidi vs Tony Garea
40. Junkyard Dog vs Adrian Adonis
41. Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy & Big John Stud vs Lou Albano & The Machines
42. Ricky Steamboat vs Jake The Snake Roberts
43. Billy Jack Haynes vs Hercules 
44. The Fabulous Rougeaus vs The Dream Team
45. Harley Race vs Pedro Morales
46. Paul Orndorff vs Hulk Hogan

-----6/5-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/5/14)
47. Willow vs Bram
48. Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards
49. Austin Aries vs Samoa Joe
50. Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne 
51. Austin Aries, Bully Ray, Eric Young & Samoa Joe vs Bobby Lashley, EC3, Kenny King & MVP

-----6/6-----

WWE SmackDown (6/6/14)
52. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
53. The Usos vs Rybaxel
54. Rusev vs Xavier Woods
55. Bad News Barrett vs Cesaro vs RVD
56. Natalya vs Alicia Fox 
57. Bo Dallas vs Santino Marella 
58. Big Show vs Randy Orton

WCCW TV (12/15/82)
59. Brian Adias vs Killer Tim Brooks
60. Bugsy McGraw & Al Madril vs Checkmate & Magic Dragon
61. Kabuki vs David Von Erich

-----6/9-----

WWE RAW (6/9/14)
61. Sheamus vs Bad News Barrett
62. Rusev vs Zack Ryder
63. Rybaxel vs Goldust & R-Truth
64. The Usos vs Fandango & Damien Sandow
65. Bo Dallas vs Xavier Woods
66. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
67. Paige vs Alicia Fox
68. Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
69. Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs The Wyatts

-----6/11-----

AJPW 
70. Steve Williams vs Kenta Kobashi (9/3/93)
71. Kenta Kobashi vs Stan Hansen (8/15/93)

-----6/12-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/12/14)
72. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young
73. Knox vs Robbie E
74. Eric Young vs Kenny King
75. Gail Kim vs Brittany vs Madison Rayne
76. MVP vs Eric Young 

-----6/13-----

WWE Money In The Bank (2011)
77. MITB: Daniel Bryan, Kane, Sin Cara, Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater 
78. Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella
79. Mark Henry vs Big Show
80. MITB: Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston, Alex Riley, R-Truth, Rey Mysterio, The Miz, Evan Bourne & Jack Swagger 
81. Christian vs Randy Orton
82. CM Punk vs John Cena

WWE SmackDown (6/13/14)
83. Roman Reigns vs Bad News Barrett
84. Erick Rowan vs Jey Uso
85. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
86. Cesaro vs Sheamus
87. Adam Rose vs Fandango
88. Big E vs Jack Swagger
89. Alicia Fox vs Aksana
90. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose

-----6/14-----

WWF Royal Rumble (2000)
91. Tazz vs Kurt Angle
92. Hardy Boyz vs Dudley Boyz 
93. Chris Jericho vs Chyna
94. New Age Outlaws vs The Acolytes
95. Triple H vs Cactus Jack
96. *2000 Royal Rumble Match

-----6/15-----

TNA Slammiversary (6/15/14)
97. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Tigre Uno vs Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik 
98. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
99. Magnus vs Willow
100. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
101. Marshall & Ross Von Erich vs Jesse Godderz & DJ Z
102. Angelina Love vs Gail Kim
103. EC3 vs Bully Ray
104. Mr Anderson vs James Storm
105. Eric Young vs Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries

-----6/16-----

WWE RAW (6/16/14)
106. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
107. Bad News Barrett vs Dean Ambrose
108. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt 
109. Rusev vs Heath Slater
110. Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs Fandango & Layla
111. Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal
112. Paige vs Cameron
113. Rybaxel vs Goldust & Stardust
114. John Cena vs Kane

-----6/18-----

PWG Mystery Vortex II (3/28/14)
115. Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
116. Joey Ryan, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters
117. Roderick Strong vs Anthony Nese
118. Unbreakable FN Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
119. Chris Hero vs Tommaso Ciampa 
120. Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano
121. Young Bucks vs Best Friends
122. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae 

-----6/19-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/19/14)
123. Eric Young vs Kenny King
124. The Wolves vs Abyss & Willow vs Austin Aries & Samoa Joe
125. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
126. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young 

-----6/20-----

WWE SmackDown (6/20/14)
127. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
128. Dolph Ziggler vs Bad News Barrett
129. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
130. Kane vs Dean Ambrose
131. Big E vs Jack Swagger
132. Bo Dallas vs Fandango
133. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton 

-----6/21-----

ROH War Of The Worlds (5/17/14)
134. ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs The Forever Hooligans & Takkaki Wanatabe
135. The Decade vs Gedo & Jado
136. Jay Lethal vs KUSHIDA
137. Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson vs The Briscoes 
138. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen
139. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Michael Bennett 
140. reDRagon vs Young Bucks
141. Adam Cole vs Jushin Liger
142. AJ Styles vs Michael Elgin vs Kazuchika Okada

-----6/22-----

CZW Prelude To Violence (5/31/14)
143. Sozio vs Nate Wings
144. Drew Gulak vs Aaron Williams
146. Greg Excellent vs BJ Whitmer
147. Kimber Lee & Lufisto vs Killer Death Machines
148. Caleb Konley vs Shane Strickland
149. Los Ben Dejos vs The Juicy Product
150. Biff Busick vs Danny Havoc 
151. AR Fox & Rich Swanvs Oi4K
152. DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis 

-----6/23-----

WWE RAW (6/23/14)
153. Luke Harper vs Jimmy Uso
154. Jey Uso vs Erick Rowan
155. Naomi vs Alicia Fox
156. Bo Dallas vs Titus O'Neil
157. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
158. Bad News Barrett vs Dolph Ziggler
159. Stephanie McMahon vs Vickie Guerrero
160. Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston
161. Big E vs Damien Sandow
162. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton

-----6/24-----

WWE Rebellion (10/26/02)
163. Booker T vs Matt Hardy
164. Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson vs John Cena & Dawn Marie
165. Funaki vs Crash
166. Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio vs Tajiri
167. D-Von Dudley & Ron Simmons vs Val Venis & Chuck Palumbo
168. Rikishi vs A-Train
169. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Los Guerreros 
170. Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman vs Edge

-----6/26-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (6/26/14)
171. Gail Kim & Taryn Terrell vs Beautiful People
172. Sanada vs Crazy Steve vs Manik vs Dj Z 
173. James Storm vs Mr Anderson
174. Bram & Magnus vs Abyss & Willow 

-----6/27-----

WWE SmackDown (6/27/14)
175. Sheamus vs Bray Wyatt
176. Dean Ambrose vs Bad News Barrett
177. Paige vs Cameron
178. Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler & Rob Van Dam
179. Rusev vs Sin Cara
180. Roman Reigns vs Kane

-----6/28-----

WWE NXT (6/19/14)
181. Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks
182. Mojo Rawley vs Garrett Dylan
183. The Vaudevillains vs Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler
184. Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto
185. Tyson Kidd & Sami Zayn vs The Ascension

-----6/29-----

WWE Money In The Bank (6/29/14)
186. The Usos vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
187. Paige vs Naomi
188. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
189. MITB: Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam & Jack Swagger
190. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
191. Rusev vs Big E
192. Layla vs Summer Rae
193. MITB: John Cena, Bray Wyatt, Alberto Del Rio, Kane, Cesaro, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton & Orange Fanta

-----6/30-----

WWE RAW (6/30/14)
194. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
195. The Wyatts vs Sheamus & The Usos
196. Nikki Bella vs The Funkadactyls
197. Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston 
198. Damien Sandow vs Great Khali
199. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
200. Goldust & Stardust vs Rybaxel
201. Paige vs AJ Lee
202. Roman Reigns & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

WWE NXT (6/26/14)
203. The Vaudevillains vs Perkins & Sugarman
204. Bull Dempsey vs Xavier Woods
205. Becky Lynch vs Summer Rae
206. Collin Cassidy vs Sawyer Fulton
207. Adrian Neville vs Rob Van Dam





Spoiler: July



-----7/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/3/14)
1. The Wolves vs The Menagerie vs The Bromans
2. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King
3. EC3 vs Bully Ray
4. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
5. Bobby Lashley vs Eric Young

-----7/4-----

WWE SmackDown (7/4/15)
6. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
7. Bo Dallas vs Diego
8. Big E vs Cesaro
9. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
10. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton

-----7/5-----

WWF Judgement Day (2001)
11. William Regal vs Rikishi
12. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit 
13. Rhyno vs Test vs Big Show
14. Chyna vs Lita
15. Kane vs Triple H
16. Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit vs Edge & Christian vs APA vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs Dudley Boyz vs X-Factor vs The Hardy Boyz
17. Steve Austin vs Undertaker

-----7/6-----

WWF King Of The Ring (2001)
18. Kurt Angle vs Christian
19. Edge vs Rhyno
20. Dudley Boyz vs Kane & Spike Dudley
21. Edge vs Kurt Angle
22. Jeff Hardy vs X-Pac
23. Shane McMahon vs Kurt Angle
24. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho

-----7/7-----

WWE RAW (7/7/14)
25. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs The Usos
26. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
27. Rusev vs Rob Van Dam
28. Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose
29. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
30. Sheamus vs Damien Sandow
31. Chris Jericho vs The Miz
32. AJ Lee & Paige vs The Funkadactyls 
33. Kofi Kingston vs Cesaro
34. Bo Dallas vs El Torito
35. John Cena vs Seth Rollins

-----7/8-----

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (5/10/85)
36. Ricky Steamboat & The US Express vs Nikolai Volkoff, Iron Sheik & George Steele 
37. Hulk Hogan vs Bob Orton
38. Wendi Richter vs Fabulous Moolah
39. Junkyard Dog vs Pete Doherty 

WWF Saturday Night Main Event (10/3/85)
40. Hulk Hogan vs Nikolai Volkoff 
41. Uncle Elmer vs Johnny Valiant
42. Paul Orndorff vs Roddy Piper 
43. Andre The Giant & Tony Atlas vs King Kong Bundy & Big John Studd
44. The Dream Team vs Larry Poffo & Tony Garea

-----7/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/10/14)
45. The Wolves vs Bram & Magnus
46. Austin Aries vs Sanada
47. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Madison Rayne vs Brittany
48. 20 Man Battle Royal (Jeff Hardy)

WWE NXT (7/10/14)
49. Summer Rae vs Bayley
50. Sin Cara vs Wesley Blake
51. Bull Dempsey vs Angelo Dawkins
52. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn

-----7/11-----

WWE SmackDown (7/11/14)
53. AJ Lee vs Cameron
54. Adam Rose vs Fandango
55. The Usos vs Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
56. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
57. Layla vs Summer Rae
58. Goldust vs Curtis Axel
59. Bo Dallas vs Diego & El Torito
60. Roman Reigns vs Rusev

-----7/12-----

WWE ECW (S1E5)
61. The Miz vs Finlay
62. Armando Estrada vs Braden Walker
63. Evan Bourne vs Nunzio
64. Mark Henry vs Tommy Dreamer

-----7/13-----

WWF No Way Out (2/27/00)
65. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
66. Dudley Boyz vs New Age Outlaws
68. Mark Henry vs Viscera
69. Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
70. Tazz vs Big Bossman
71. X-Pac vs Kane 
72. Too Cool vs The Radicalz 
73. Big Show vs The Rock
74. Triple H vs Cactus Jack

-----7/14-----

WWE RAW (7/14/14)
75. The Miz vs Sheamus
76. Dolph Ziggler vs Fandango
77. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
78. Alicia Fox & Cameron vs Nikki Bella
79. Big E vs Cesaro
80. AJ Lee vs Eva Marie
81. Bo Dallas vs Great Khali
82. John Cena & Roman Reigns vs Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

-----7/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/17/14)
83. EC3 & Rhino vs Tommy Dreamer & Bully Ray
84. Austin Aries vs Crazy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Dj Z vs Eddie Edwards vs Manik vs Sanada vs Tigre Uno 
85. Bobby Roode & Eric Young vs MVP & Kenny King
86. Brittany vs Madison Rayne
87. Jeff Hardy vs Bobby Lashley

WWE NXT (7/17/14)
88. The Vaudevillains vs Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady
89. CJ Parker vs Xavier Woods
90. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
91. Adam Rose vs Jason Jordan
92. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd

-----7/18-----

WWE SmackDown (7/18/14)
93. Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz & Fandango
94. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
95. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
96. Alicia Fox vs Eva Marie
97. AJ Lee & Paige vs Summer Rae & Layla
98. Dean Ambrose vs Kane

ROH Final Battle (12/17/05)
99. Jimmy Rave vs Milano Collection AT
100. Colt Cabana vs Azrieal 
101. Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli
102. Alex Shelley vs Steve Corino
103. Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels vs Samoa Joe vs BJ Whitmer
104. Rickey Reyes vs Davey Andrews
105. Generation Next vs Tony Mamaluke & Sal Rinauro
106. Bryan Danielson vs Naomichi Marufuji
107. KENTA vs Low Ki

-----7/20-----

WWE Battleground (10/6/13)
108. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow
109. Alberto Del Rio vs Rob Van Dam
110. Real Americans vs Santino & Khali
111. Curtis Axel vs R-Truth
112. AJ Lee vs Brie Bella
113. Rhodes Brothers vs Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins 
114. Bray Wyatt vs Kofi Kingston
115. CM Punk vs Ryback
116. Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton

WWE Battleground (7/20/14)
117. Adam Rose vs Fandango
118. Cameron vs Naomi
119. The Usos vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. AJ Lee vs Paige
121. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
122. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
123. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
124. *19 Man Battle Royal (The Miz/Dolph Ziggler)
125. Roman Reigns vs Kane vs John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----7/21-----

***WWE Superstars (In Audience 7/21/14)**
126. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
127. R-Truth vs Alberto Del Rio

***WWE RAW (In Audience (7/21/14)**
128. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Kane
129. Cameron, Alicia Fox, Rosa Mendes & Eva Maria vs Nikki Bella
130. Bo Dallas vs Damien Sandow
131. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
132. Paige & AJ Lee vs Emma & Natalya
133. Zack Ryder vs Fandango
134. Rybaxel vs Big E & Kofi Kingston
135. Rusev vs Great Khali
136. Cesaro vs Dean Ambrose
137. Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane (Dark Match)

-----7/22-----

WCW Souled Out 2000
138. Billy Kidman vs Dean Malenko
139. Vampiro vs David Flair & Crowbar
140. Big Vito & Johnny The Bull vs The Harris Brothers
141. Oklahoma vs Madusa 
142. Brian Knobs vs Fit Finlay vs Meng vs Norman Smiley
143. Billy Kidman vs Perry Saturn
144. Booker T vs Stevie Ray
145. Tank Abbott vs Jerry Flynn
146. Buff Bagwell vs DDP
147. The Wall vs Billy Kidman
148. Kevin Nash vs Terry Funk
149. Chris Benoit vs Sid Vicious

-----7/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (7/24/14)
150. Bobby Roode vs MVP
151. Low Ki vs DJ Z
152. Bram & Magnus vs Mr Anderson & Gunner
153. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
154. The Great Muta vs Robbie E
155. EC3, Rhino & Rockstar Spud vs Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer

WWE NXT (7/24/14)
156. The Ascension vs Jonny Vandal & Aaron a Solo
157. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
158. Charlotte vs Summer Rae
159. Kalisto & Sin Cara vs The Vaudevillains 
160. Adrian Neville vs Rusev

-----7/25-----

WWE SmackDown (7/25/14)
161. The Usos vs Rybaxel
162. Bo Dallas vs Dolph Ziggler
163. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
164. Paige vs Naomi
165. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
166. Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio

-----7/26-----

WWE Backlash (2004)
167. Shelton Benjamin vs Ric Flair
168. Tajiri vs Jonathan Coachman
169. Chris Jericho vs Christian & Trish Stratus
170. Victoria vs Lita
171. Randy Orton vs Cactus Jack
172. Rosey & The Hurricane vs La Resistance 
173. Edge vs Kane
174. Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels vs Triple H

-----7/28-----

WWE RAW (7/28/14)
175. John Cena vs Cesaro
176. The Usos & Dolph Ziggler vs Rybaxel & The Miz
177. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
178. Adam Rose vs Damien Sandow
179. Diego vs Fandango 
180. Natalya & Naomi vs Alicia Fox & Cameron
181. Seth Rollins vs Chris Jericho

-----7/31-----

TNA Destination X (7/31/14)
182. The Wolves vs Hardy Boyz 
183. Low Ki vs DJ Z vs Manik
184. Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazy Steve
185. Samoa Joe vs Homicide vs Tigre Uno
186. Lashley vs Austin Aries





Spoiler: AUGUST



-----8/1-----

WWE SmackDown (8/1/14)
1. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
2. R-Truth vs Bo Dallas
3. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes
4. Kane & Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
5. Diego vs Fandango
6. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
7. Chris Jericho vs Erick Rowan

-----8/4-----

WWE RAW (8/4/14)
8. Roman Reigns vs Kane
9. Mark Henry vs Damien Sandow
10. Dean Ambrose vs Alberto Del Rio
11. Rusev vs Fake Sin Cara
12. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro 
13. Stardust & Goldust vs Rybaxel
14. Chris Jericho vs Luke Harper
15. Diego vs Fandango
16. Bo Dallas vs R-Truth
17. Heath Slater vs Seth Rollins

-----8/6-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 1)
18. Bad Luck Fale vs Tomohiro Ishii
19. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows
20. Hirotoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson
21. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata 
22. Toru Yano vs Minoru Suzuki 
23. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito 
24. Hirooki Goto vs Togi Makabe 
25. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomoaki Honma 
26. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
27. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles 

-----8/7-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 2)
28. Satoshi Kojima vs Tomohiro Ishii
29. Shelton Benjamin vs Bad Luck Fale 
30. Hirooki Goto vs Yujiro Takahashi 
31. Tetsuya Naito vs Lance Archer 
32. Yuji Nagata vs Tomoaki Honma 
33. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
34. Toru Yano vs AJ Styles 
35. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirotoshi Tenzan 
36. Togi Makabe vs Karl Anderson 
37. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows 

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/7/14)
38. Bram vs Abyss
39. BroMans & Dj Z vs Anderson, Gunner & Samuel Shaw
40. Al Snow, Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D vs EC3, Rhino, Snitsky & Ezekial Jackson
41. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki vs Sanada

-----8/8-----

WWE SmackDown (8/8/14)
42. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Rybaxel
43. Fake Sin Cara vs Damien Sandow
44. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
45. Paige vs Natalya 
46. Rusev vs Big E 
47. Dean Ambrose vs Randy Orton 

-----8/9-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 3)
48. Kota Ibushi vs Karl Anderson
49. Yujiro Takahashi vs Shelton Benjamin
50. Tomohiro Ishii vs Prince Devitt
51. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki
52. Yuji Nagata vs Tetsuya Naito
53. Kazuchika Okada vs Lance Archer
54. Toru Yano vs Shinsuke Nakamura 
55. Satoshi Kojima vs Hirooki Goto
56. Togi Makabe vs Katsuyori Shibata 
57. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Boy Smith Jr

-----8/11-----

WWE RAW (8/11/14)
58. Roman Reigns vs Rybaxel
59. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
60. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
61. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
62. Heath Slater vs Dolph Ziggler
63. Randy Orton vs Sheamus

-----8/12-----

NJPW G1 CLIMAX24 (Day 4)
64. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale
65. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith
66. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Minoru Suzuki 
67. Hirooki Goto vs Toru Yano
68. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma
69. Togi Makabe vs Lance Archer
70. Yuji Nagata vs Shinsuke Nakamura
71. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito
72. Kazuchika Okada vs Karl Anderson
73. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata 

-----8/14-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/14/14)
74. Low Ki vs Crazzy Steve vs Manik vs DJ Z vs Homocide vs Tigre Uno
75. Mr Anderson vs Gunner
76. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love vs Velvet Sky vs Taryn Terrell
77. Kenny King, Lashley & MVP vs Austin Aries, Bobby Roode & Eric Young
78. Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz 

-----8/15-----

WWE SmackDown (8/15/14)
79. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
80. Dolph Ziggler vs Titus O'Neil
81. Mark Henry vs Luke Harper
82. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan
83. Eva Marie vs AJ Lee
84. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas 
85. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/17-----

WWE SummerSlam (8/17/14)
86. Rob Van Dam vs Cesaro
87. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
88. Paige vs AJ Lee
89. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
90. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
91. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
92. Stephanie McMahon vs Brie Bella
93. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton 
94. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena 

-----8/18-----

WWE RAW (8/18/14)
95. Big Show & Mark Henry vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
96. Natalya vs Paige
97. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
98. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
99. Roman Reigns, Sheamus & Rob Van Dam vs Rybaxel & Randy Orton 
100. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
101. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose

-----8/20-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (8/20/14)
102. Bram vs Abyss
103. Samoa Joe vs Low Ki
104. Mr Anderson vs Sam Shaw 
105. Gail Kim vs Angelina Love
106. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Gunner vs James Storm vs Magnus

-----8/21-----

107. AJ Styles vs Chris Candido (TNA 1/7/05) 
108. A.M.i.L. vs Mo Sextyn & Julio Deniro (NWA Cyberspace 2005)
109. CM Punk vs Brent Albright (OVW 11/16/05)

WWE NXT (8/21/14)
110. The Vaudevillians vs Enzo Amore & Collin Cassady
111. Tyson Kidd vs Tyler Breeze
112. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
113. Mojo Rawley vs Steve Cutler
114. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs Sami Zayn & Adam Rose 

-----8/22-----

WWE SmackDown (8/22/14)
115. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
116. Rusev vs Sin Cara
117. Rob Van Dam vs Randy Orton 
118. Natalya vs Paige
119. Stardust & Goldust vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
120. Roman Reigns vs The Miz

-----8/25-----

WWE Night Of The Champions (2012)
121. 16 Man Battle Royal
122. The Miz vs Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara vs Cody Rhodes
123. Team Hell No vs Kofi Kingston & R-Truth
124. Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
125. Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton
126. Eve Torres vs Layla
127. Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio
128. CM Punk vs John Cena 

WWE RAW (8/25/14)
129. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
130. Cesaro vs Rob Van Dam
131. Paige vs Natalya 
132. Stardust & Goldust vs The Usos
133. Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Mizdow
134. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins & Kane
135. Los Matadores vs Slater & Gator
136. Bo Dallas vs Kofi Kingston
137. John Cena vs Bray Wyatt 
138. John Cena, Mark Henry & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/27-----

TNA Impact Wrestling
139. Bobby Lashley vs Tommy Dreamer
140. Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell 
141. Low Ki, Tigre Uno & Crazzy Steve vs Homicide, Manik, & DJ Z
142. EC3 vs Rhino
143. Sanada vs Austin Aries 
144. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz

-----8/29-----

145. Puma King vs Rey Cometa (CMLL - 79th Anniversary Show)

SHIMMER Volume 42 (10/1/11)
146. Mercedes Martinez vs Leva Bates
147. Mena Libra & Melanie Cruz vs Hailey Hatred & Kalamity 
148. Tomoka Nakagawa vs MsChif vs Kellie Skater vs LuFisto
149. Yumi Ohka vs Courtney Rush
150. Portia Perez vs Davina Rose
151. Neveah & Sassy Stephie vs Pretty Bitchin
152. Cheerleader Melissa vs Christina Von Eerie 
153. Mia Yim vs Jessie McKay vs Athena
154. Nicole Matthews vs Serena Deeb
155. Ayako Hamada & Ayumi Kurihara vs The Knight Dynasty 
156. Kana vs Sara Del Rey
157. Madison Eagles vs Hiroyo Matsumoto 

WWE SmackDown 
158. Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt
159. Seth Rollins vs Rob Van Dam
160. Paige vs Emma 
161. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
162. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
163. Sheamus vs Damien Mizdow 
164. Mark Henry, Roman Reigns & Big Show vs The Wyatt Family

-----8/30-----

165. Viking vs Sexxxy Eddy (MCW - 2007) 
166. Thumbtack Jack vs Jon Moxley (CZW - TOD VIII)





Spoiler: September



-----9/1-----

WWE RAW (9/1/14)
1. Cesaro & Miz vs Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
2. Summer Rae, Layla & Naomi vs Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes & Cameron
3. Mark Henry & Big Show vs Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
4. Jack Swagger vs Curtis Axel 
5. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
6. Rusev vs Zack Ryder 
7. Goldust vs Jimmy Uso
8. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton, Seth Rollins & Kane

-----9/2-----

WCW New Blood Rising (2000)
9. 3-Count vs The Jung Dragons
10. Great Muta vs Ernest Miller
11. Buff Bagwell vs Kanyon
12. Kronik vs The Perfect Event vs Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Hare vs Misfits In Action
13. Shane Douglas vs Billy Kidman
14. Major Gunns vs Ms Hancock
15. Sting vs The Demon
16. Mike Awesome vs Lance Storm
17. Vampiro & Great Muta vs Kronik
18. Kevin Nash vs Goldberg vs Scott Steiner
19. Booker T vs Jeff Jarrett 

WWE Main Event (9/2/14)
20. Damien Mizdow vs Dolph Ziggler
21. Layla & Summer Rae vs Natalya & Rosa Mendes
22. Stardust & Goldust vs Los Matadores 

-----9/3-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/3/14)
23. Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell 
24. Bram & Magnus vs Sam Shaw & Gunner
25. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young
26. Homicide vs Tigre Uno vs Manik vs Low Ki vs Crazzy Steve vs DJ Z
27. Rhino vs Rockstar Spud
28. Lashley vs Samoa Joe

WWE Night Of The Champions 2010
29. Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
30. Big Show vs CM Punk
31. Daniel Bryan vs The Miz
32. Michelle McCool vs Melina
33. Kane vs The Undertaker
34. Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre vs Evan Bourne & Mark Henry vs Hart Dynasty vs The Usos vs Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov 
35. Wade Barrett vs Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Edge vs Chris Jericho vs Sheamus

-----9/4-----

WWF King Of The Ring (6/28/98)
36. Headbangers vs Kaientai 
37. Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
38. The Rock vs Dan Severn
39. Too Much vs Al Snow & Head
40. X-Pac vs Owen Hart
41. New Age Outlaws vs The New Midnight Express
42. Ken Shamrock vs The Rock
43. The Undertaker vs Mankind
44. Kane vs Steve Austin

WWE NXT (9/4/14)
45. Charlotte vs Alexa Bliss
46. Tyler Breeze vs Tye Dillinger
47. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
48. Sami Zayn vs Marcus Louis
49. Adrian Neville vs CJ Parker
50. Sin Cara & Kalisto vs The Vaudevillians

WWE Superstars (9/4/14)
51. Alicia Fox vs Emma
52. Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel

-----9/5-----

WWE SummerSlam (8/21/05)
53. Chris Benoit vs Orlando Jordan
54. Edge vs Matt Hardy
55. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
56. Kurt Angle vs Eugene
57. Randy Orton vs The Undertaker
58. John Cena vs Chris Jericho
59. Batista vs JBL
60. Hulk Hogan vs Shawn Michaels

WWE SmackDown (9/5/14)
61. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
62. Jimmy Uso vs Heath Slater
63. Paige vs Brie Bella
64. Bo Dallas vs Zack Ryder
65. Chris Jericho, John Cena, Roman Reigns, Mark Henry & Big Show vs Kane, Seth Rollins & The Wyatt Family

-----9/6-----

WWE Night Of The Champions (7/26/09)
66. Chris Jericho & Big Show vs The Legacy
67. Christian vs Tommy Dreamer
68. Kofi Kingston vs MVP vs Primo vs The Miz vs Carlito vs Jack Swagger
69. Michelle McCool vs Melina
70. Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Triple H
71. Mickie James vs Maryse
72. Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler
73. Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk

WWE Extreme Rules (4/25/10)
74. The Hart Dynasty vs Sho-Miz vs John Morrison & R-Truth vs MVP & Mark Henry 
75. CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio
76. JTG vs Shad Gaspard
77. Jack Swagger vs Randy Orton
78. Sheamus vs Triple H
79. Beth Phoenix vs Triple H
80. Edge vs Chris Jericho
81. John Cena vs Batista

-----9/7-----

WWE Elimination Chamber (2/20/11)
82. Alberto Del Rio vs Kofi Kingston
83. Edge vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Drew McIntyre vs Big Show vs Wade Barrett
84. Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel vs Vladimir Kozlov & Santino Marella
85. The Miz vs Jerry Lawler
86. John Cena vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Sheamus vs R-Truth vs Randy Orton

PWG Eleven (2014)
87. Tomasso Ciampa vs Rocky Romero
88. ACH vs Cedric Alexander
89. Best Friends vs Unbreakable Fn Shabangs 
90. Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen
91. Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick 
92. Roderick Strong vs Adam Cole 
93. Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero
94. Worlds Cutest Tag Team vs Young Bucks

-----9/8-----

WWE RAW (9/8/14)
95. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
96. AJ Lee & Paige vs Natalya & Rosa Mendes
97. Seth Rollins vs Sheamus
98. Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd & Tyler Breeze
99. Goldust & Stardust vs Los Matadores
100. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
101. Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton

WCW Nitro (4/15/96)
102. Hulk Hogan vs Arn Anderson & Kevin Sullivan 
103. The Nasty Boys vs Public Enemy
104. Randy Savage vs Earl Robert Eaton
105. Lex Luger & Sting vs Ric Flair & The Giant

-----9/9-----

WCW Nitro (4/22/96)
106. American Males vs Public Enemy
107. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
108. Jim Duggan vs Meng
109. Lex Luger & Sting vs Ric Flair & The Giant

WWE Main Event (9/9/14)
110. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
111. Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
112. Adam Rose vs Titus O'Neil
113. The Ascension vs Los Matadores

-----9/10-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/10/14)
114. Chris Melendez vs Dj Z
115. Eric Young, Bobby Roode & Samoa Joe vs MVP, Lashley & King
116. Bromans & Velvet Sky vs The Menagerie 
117. EC3 vs Rhino
118. James Storm & Sanada vs Austin Aries & Tajiri
119. Hardy Boyz vs Team 3D vs The Wolves

-----9/11-----

WWF Insurrextion (5/6/00)
120. Too Cool vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn
121. Kane vs Bull Buchanan
122. Road Dogg vs Bradshaw
123. The Kat vs Terri Runnels
124. Big Show & Rikishi vs The Dudley Boyz
125. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
126. Brittish Bulldog vs Crash Holly
127. Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
128. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho
129. The Rock vs Shane McMahon & Triple H

WWE NXT Takeover II (9/11/14)
130. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension
131. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker
132. Enzo Amore vs Sylvestor Lefort
133. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley
134. Charlotte vs Bailey
135. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze vs Tyson Kidd

-----9/12-----

WWE SmackDown (9/12/14)
136. Mark Henry, The Usos & Big Show vs Dust Brothers, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper
137. Bo Dallas vs Justin Gabriel
138. Paige vs Summer Rae
139. Mark Henry vs Rusev
140. Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Mizdow
141. Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton & Seth Rollins 

-----9/13-----

ECW Anarchy Rulez (1999)
142. Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn
143. Jazz vs Tom Marquez
144. Nova & Chris Chetti vs Simon Diamond & Tony Devito
145. Tajiri vs Super Crazy vs Little Guido
146. Justin Credible vs Sabu
147. Mike Awesome vs Taz vs Masato Tanaka 
148. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs Steve Corino & Rhino
149. Rob Van Dam vs Balls Mahoney

-----9/15-----

WWE RAW (9/15/14)
150. Chris Jericho vs Kane
151. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas 
152. Paige & Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee & Brie Bella
153. Big Show vs Bray Wyatt
154. The Usos & Sheamus vs Dust Brothers & Cesaro
155. Naomi vs Cameron
156. Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs Miz & Damien Mizdow
157. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins

-----9/16-----

WWE Main Event (9/16/14)
158. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth
159. Brie Bella vs Cameron
160. Seth Rollins vs Big E

-----9/17-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (9/17/14)
161. Knockouts #1 Contender Battle Royal
162. Chris Melendez vs Kenny King
163. Samoa Joe vs Homicide
164. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs The Hardy Boyz
165. Bram vs Gunner
166. Lashley vs Bobby Roode

-----9/18-----

WWE NXT (9/18/14)
167. Charlotte vs Emma 
168. Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel
169. Baron Corbin vs CJ Parker 
170. Tyson Kidd & Titus O'Neil vs Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn 

WWF Survivor Series (1997)
171. New Age Outlaws vs The Godwinns vs The Headbangers vs The New Blackjacks
172. The Truth Commission vs The Disciples Of Apocalypse 
173. Team Canada vs Team USA
174. Kane vs Mankind 
175. Road Warriors, Ahmed Johnson & Ken Shamrock vs The Nation Of Domination 
176. Steve Austin vs Owen Hart
177. Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart 

-----9/19-----

WWE SmackDown (9/19/14)
178. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust
179. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Cesaro & Miz
180. Adam Rose vs Heath Slater
181. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matadores & Big Show
182. Paige vs Nikki Bella
183. Bo Dallas vs Jack Swagger
184. Rusev vs Roman Reigns

-----9/20-----

AJPW (6/5/90)
185. Stan Hansen vs Dr Death Steve Williams 

-----9/21-----

WWE Night Of Champions (9/21/14)
186. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
187. Sheamus vs Cesaro
188. Miz vs Dolph Ziggler
189. Rusev vs Mark Henry
190. Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
191. AJ Lee vs Paige vs Nikki Bella
192. Brock Lesnar vs John Cena

-----9/22-----

WWE RAW (9/22/14)
193. Dolph Ziggler vs Miz
194. Jack Swagger vs Bo Dallas
195. Natalya vs Summer Rae
196. Dean Ambrose vs Kane
197. Sheamus & The Usos vs Cesaro & Dust Brothers
198. Rusev vs Mark Henry
199. Adam Rose & The Bunny vs Slater Gator
200. AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella
201. John Cena vs Randy Orton

-----9/23-----

WWF Vengeance 2001
202. Scotty Too Hotty & Albert vs Christian & Test
203. Edge vs William Regal
204. Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy
205. Dudley Boyz vs Big Show & Kane
206. Undertaker vs Rob Van Dam
207. Trish Stratus vs Jacqueline 
208. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
209. Chris Jericho vs The Rock
210. Chris Jericho vs Steve Austin

-----9/24-----

TNA Impact Wrestling NYC Gold Rush (9/24/14)
211. MVP vs Low Ki
212. Tajiri vs Robbie E
213. Austin Aries vs Knux
214. Mr Anderson vs Magnus 
215. Abyss vs Sam Shaw 
216. Austin Aries vs Abyss vs Anderson vs Tajiri vs MVP 

-----9/25-----

WWE NXT (9/25/14)
217. Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley
218. Tyler Breeze vs Justin Gabriel
219. Bayley vs Alexa Bliss
220. Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis 
221. Lucha Dragons vs The Ascension

-----9/26-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/6/99)
222. Mankind & The Rock vs Kane & Triple H
223. Jeff Jarrett vs Jacqueline
224. Christian & Edge vs Acolytes 
225. Big Show vs Val Venis
226. Brisco, Patterson & Test vs Mean Street Posse 
227. The Hollys vs Hardy Boyz
228. D-Lo vs Steve Blackman 
229. Ivory vs Tori
230. Triple H vs Billy Gunn

WWE SmackDown (9/26/14)
231. Dean Ambrose vs The Miz
232. Intercontinental #1 Contender Battle Royal
233. The Usos vs Dust Brothers
234. Layla & Summer Rae vs Rosa Mendes & Natalya
235. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
236. Big Show vs Rusev

-----9/27-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/13/99)
237. Luna vs Jeff Jarrett
238. D-Von Dudley vs Faarooq
239. Test vs Joey Abs
240. Chaz vs The Godfather
241. Chris Jericho vs Gotch Gracie
242. Kane vs Mankind vs Big Show vs The Rock vs Undertaker 
243. D-Lo Brown & Val Venis vs Steve Blackman & Mark Henry
244. Triple H vs Steve Austin

-----9/28-----

WWF RAW IS WAR (9/20/99)
245. Chris Jericho vs Billy Gunn
246. Dudley Boyz vs Hardy Boyz
247. Stephanie McMahon & Test vs Debra & Jeff Jarrett
248. Mankind & The Rock vs Mideon, Viscera & Big Show
249. Shawn Stasiak vs Steve Blackman
250. Hardcore Holly vs Big Bossman
251. Shane McMahon & Test vs Chyna & Triple H

-----9/29-----

WWE RAW (9/29/14)
252. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz vs Cesaro
253. Layla vs Rosa Mendes
254. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry
255. Brie Bella vs Cameron & Eva Marie
256. Slater Gator vs Los Matadores
257. Alicia Fox vs AJ Lee
258. Sheamus vs Damien Mizdow
259. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Kane & Randy Orton

-----9/30-----

WWE Main Event (9/30/14)
260. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger
261. Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston
262. Brie Bella vs Layla & Summer Rae
263. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry

WWE SummerSlam (2009)
264. Rey Mysterio vs Dolph Ziggler
265. MVP vs Jack Swagger
266. Jeri-Show vs Cryme Tyme 
267. Kane vs Great Khali 
268. Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs The Legacy
269. Christian vs William Regal
270. Randy Orton vs John Cena
271. CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy





Spoiler: October



-----10/1-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/1/14)
1. Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries
2. EC3 vs Eric Young
3. Gail Kim vs Havoc
4. Manik vs Shark Boy
5. MVP vs Mr Anderson
6. Havok vs Gail Kim

-----10/2-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (10/27/91)
7. El Gigante, Sting & The Steiners vs Diamond Studd, Cactus Jack, Abdullah The Butcher & Vader
8. Big Josh & PN News vs The Creatures
9. Bobby Eaton vs Terrance Taylor
10. Johnny B Badd vs Jimmy Garvin
11. Steve Austin vs Dustin Rhodes
12. Bill Kazmaier vs Oz
13. Van Hammer vs Doug Somers
14. Brian Pillman vs Richard Morton
15. The WCW Phantom vs Z-Man
16. The Enforcers vs The Patriots 
17. Lex Luger vs Ron Simmons

WWF Wrestling Challenge (1990)
18. Rick Rude vs Sonny Blaze 

WCW Starrcade 3 (1993)
19. Rick Rude vs The Boss

------10/3-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (10/24/93)
20. Ice Train, Shockmaster & Charlie Norris vs Harlem Heat & The Equalizer
21. Paul Orndorff vs Ricky Steamboat
22. Lord Steven Regal vs Davey Boy Smith
23. Dustin Rhodes vs Steve Austin
24. The Nasty Boys vs 2 Cold Scorpio & Marcus Bagwell
25. Sting vs Sid Vicious
26. Rick Rude vs Ric Flair
27. Vader vs Cactus Jack

WWE SmackDown (10/3/14)
28. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus vs Miz & Damien Mizdow 
29. Paige vs Naomi
30. The Usos vs Slater Gator
31. Cesaro vs R-Truth
32. Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs Randy Orton & Kane 

-----10/6-----

WWE SmackDown (5/11/07)
33. Chris Benoit & Matt Hardy vs Finlay & MVP
34. Michelle McCool vs Jillian
35. Paul London vs Domino
36. Kane vs Dave Taylor
37. Undertaker vs Batista
38. Edge vs Undertaker 

WWE Superstars (10/2/14)
39. Kofi Kingston vs Sin Cara
40. Jimmy Uso vs Stardust

WWE RAW (10/6/14)
41. Cesaro & Dust Brothers vs Dolph Ziggler & The Usos
42. Bo Dallas vs Mark Henry 
43. Brie Bella vs Summer Rae 
44. Jack Swagger vs Tyson Kidd
45. El Torito vs Hornswaggle
46. Paige & Alicia Fox vs Emma & AJ Lee
47. Miz vs Sheamus 
48. Kane & Randy Orton vs John Cena

-----10/7-----

WCW Slamboree (5/7/00)
49. Chris Candido vs The Artist
50. Terry Funk vs Norman Smiley
51. Shawn Stasiak vs Curt Hennig
52. Scott Steinter vs Captain Rection 
53. Mike Awesome vs Kanyon
54. Lex Luger vs Buff Bagwell
55. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
56. Sting vs Vampiro
57. Hulk Hogan vs Billy Kidman
58. Jeff Jarrett vs David Arquette vs DDP

-----10/8-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/8/14)
59. Angelina Love vs Taryn Terrell vs Madison Rayne 
60. James Storm & Sanada vs Tigre Uno & Low Ki
61. Samuel Shaw vs Bram
62. Bobby Roode vs Kenny King & MVP
63. The Wolves vs Team 3D vs Hardy Boyz

-----10/9-----

WWE NXT (10/9/14)
64. Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley
65. Hideo Itami vs Viktor
66. Vaudevillians vs Enzo Amore & Collin Cassady 
67. Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch
68. Titus O'Neil vs Sami Zayn

-----10/10-----

WWE SmackDown (10/10/14)
69. Kane vs Adam Rose
70. AJ Lee vs Alicia Fox
71. Seth Rollins vs Kofi Kingston
72. Rusev vs Dolph Ziggler
73. Team Teddy Long vs Team John Lauronitus

-----10/11-----

ECW Living Dangerously (1998)
74. Jerry Lynn & Chris Chetti vs The FBI
75. Masato Tanaka vs Doug Furnas
76. Rob Van Dam vs 2 Cold Scorpio 
77. New Jack & Spike Dudley vs Dudley Boyz vs The Hardcore Chair Swinging Freaks
78. Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible
79. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Taz
80. Sabu vs Sandman
81. Al Snow & Lance Storm vs Shane Douglas & Chris Candido

-----10/12-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (1995)
82. Johnny B Badd vs DDP
83. Randy Savage vs The Zodiac
84. Kurosawa vs Hawk
85. Sabu vs Mr. JL
86. Lex Luger vs Meng
87. Sting & Ric Flair vs Brian Pillman & Arn Anderson
88. Hogan vs Giant
89. Randy Savage vs Lex Luger
90. The Giant vs Hulk Hogan

-----10/13-----

WWE RAW (10/13/14)
91. John Cena & Dean Ambrose vs The Usos vs Dust Brothers
92. AJ Lee & Layla vs Paige & Alicia Fox
93. Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler
94. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
95. Rusev vs Big Show
96. The Miz vs Sheamus
97. Naomi, Natalya & Brie Bella vs Cameron, Summer Rae & Nikki Bella
98. Dean Ambrose vs John Cena

-----10/14-----

WWE Great American Bash (2007)
99. MVP vs Matt Hardy
100. Hornswaggle vs Jimmy Wang Yang vs Chavo Guerrero vs Shannon Moore vs Funaki vs Jamie Noble
101. Carlito vs The Sandman
102. Candice Michelle vs Melina
103. Umaga vs Jeff Hardy
104. John Morrison vs CM Punk
105. Randy Orton vs Dusty Rhodes
106. Great Khali vs Kane vs Batista
107. John Cena vs Bobby Lashley

-----10/15-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/15/14)
108. Havok vs Madison Rayne 
109. Matt Hardy vs Magnus
110. Crazy Steve, Rebel & Knux vs Angelina Love, DJ Z & Jessie Godderz
111. Tryrus vs Shark Boy
112. Bobby Roode vs Eric Young vs Jeff Hardy vs Austin Aries

-----10/16-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (1997)
113. Yuji Nagata vs Ultimo Dragon
114. Chris Jericho vs Gedo
115. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
116. Alex Wright vs Steve McMichael
117. Jacqueline vs Disco Inferno 
118. Curt Hennig vs Ric Flair
119. Lex Luger vs Scott Hall
120. Randy Savage vs DDP
121. Roddy Piper vs Hollywood Hogan

WWE NXT (10/16/14)
122. Baron Corbin vs Elias Sampson
123. Lucha Dragons vs Team Thick
124. Charlotte vs Becky Lynch
125. Collin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs Marcus Louis & Sylvester Lefort
126. Carmella vs Leva Bates 
127. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd

-----10/17-----

WWE SmackDown (10/17/14)
128. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
129. AJ Lee vs Layla
130. Sheamus & The Usos vs Dust Brothers & Miz
131. Nikki Bella vs Naomi
132. Dean Ambrose vs Kane

-----10/20-----

WWE RAW (10/20/14)
133. Damien Mizdow & Dust Brothers vs The Usos & Sheamus
134. Alicia Fox vs AJ Lee 
135. Rusev vs Big E
136. Brie Bella vs Summer Rae
137. Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
138. Kane, Randy Orton & Rollins vs Dean Ambrose & John Cena

-----10/21-----

WWE Main Event (10/21/14)
139. Tyson Kidd vs R-Truth
140. Big E vs Bo Dallas
141. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger

-----10/22-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/22/14)
142. The Hardy Boyz vs Bro Mans
143. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Sam Shaw & Gunner
144. Rebel vs Angelia Love
145. Bram vs Devon Dudley
146. MVP & Kenny King vs Mr Anderson & Chris Melendez 
147. EC3 & Tyrus vs Eric Young & Rockstar Spud

-----10/23-----

WWE NXT (10/23/14)
148. The Ascension vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
149. Tyler Breeze vs CJ Parker
150. The Vaudevillians vs Team Thick
151. Sasha Banks vs Bailey
152. Adrian Neville vs Titus O'Neil

-----10/24-----

WCW Halloween Havoc (1998)
153. Chris Jericho vs Raven
154. Wrath vs Meng
155. Disco Inferno vs Juventud Guerrero
156. Alex Wright vs Fit Finlay
157. Perry Saturn vs Lodi 
158. Billy Kidman vs Disco Inferno 
159. Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell vs The Giant & Scott Steiner
160. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
161. Scott Hall vs Kevin Nash
162. Bret Hart vs Sting
163. Hollywood Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior
164. Goldberg vs DDP

WWE SmackDown (10/24/14)
165. Damien Mizdow & The Miz vs Los Matadores
166. AJ Lee vs Alicia Fox
167. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
168. Nikki Bella, Summer Rae & Cameron vs Natalya, Naomi & Brie Bella
169. Bo Dallas & Dust Brothers vs The Usos & Mark Henry

-----10/26-----

WWE Hell In A Cell (2014)
170. Mark Henry vs Bo Dallas 
171. Dolph Ziggler vs Cesaro
172. Nikki Bella vs Brie Bella
173. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
174. John Cena vs Randy Orton 
175. Sheamus vs The Miz
176. Rusev vs Big Show
177. AJ Lee vs Paige
178. Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose

-----10/27-----

WWE Survivor Series (2007)
178. CM Punk vs John Morrison vs The Miz
179. Mickie James, Maria, Torrie Wilson, Michelle McCool & Kelly Kelly vs Melina, Beth Phoenix, Jillian Hall, Victoria & Layla
180. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Hardcore Holly & Cody Rhodes
181. Team Triple H vs Team Umaga
182. Great Khali vs Hornswaggle
183. Randy Orton vs Shawn Michaels
184. Batista vs The Undertaker 

WWE RAW (10/27/14)
185. Dust Brothers vs Mark Henry & Big Show
186. AJ Lee vs Alicia Fox
187. The Usos vs Damien Mizdow & Miz
188. Ryback vs Bo Dallas
189. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
190. Nikki Bella vs Naomi
191. Dolph Ziggler vs Kane
192. John Cena vs Seth Rollins

-----10/28-----

IWL Unhinged TV Taping (7/12/13)
193. Ryan Kidd vs Eric Cross
194. Pinky vs Justin Ryke
195. Johnny Saovi vs Simon Lotto
196. Jacob Diez vs Eddie Randal vs Seville Alvarez 
197. Drake Younger vs Ray Rosas

WWF IYH D-Generation X 97
198. Los Boricuas vs Disciples Of Apocalypse
199. Butterbean vs Marc Mero
200. New Age Outlaws vs Legion Of Doom
201. Triple H vs Sargent Slaughter 
202. Jeff Jarrett vs Undertaker
203. Steve Austin vs Rocky Maivia 
204. Ken Shamrock vs Shawn Michaels

WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede (7/6/97)
205. Mankind vs Triple H
206. The Great Sasuke vs Taka Michinoku
207. The Undertaker vs Vader
208. The Hart Foundation & Brian Pillman vs Steve Austin, Ken Shamrock, Legion Of Doom & Goldust 

-----10/29-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (10/29/14)
209. Low Ki & Samoa Joe vs Kenny King & MVP
210. Beautiful People vs Madison Rayne & Taryn Terrell 
211. The Hardy Boyz vs EC3 & Tyrus 
212. James Storm vs Eddie Edwards
213. Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley

-----10/30-----

WWE NXT (10/30/14)
214. Vaudevillians vs The Ascension vs Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
215. Carmella vs Emma
216. Bull Dempsey vs Justin Gabriel 
217. Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs
218. Marcus Louis vs Sylvester Lefort
219. Sami Zayn vs Titus O'Neil

WWE Superstars (10/30/14)
220. Summer Rae vs Emma
221. Tyson Kidd vs Sin Cara

-----10/31-----

WWE SmackDown (10/31/14)
222. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox, Cameron, Emma, Layla, Naomi, Natalya, Paige, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae
223. Kane vs Dolph Ziggler
224. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
225. Ryback vs Heath Slater
226. Los Matadores vs Dust Brothers
227. Rusev vs Great Khali
228. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro





Spoiler: November



-----11/1-----

ECW Double Tables (2/1/95)
1. The Pitbulls & Jason vs Hack Myers & Young Dragons
2. Tommy Dreamer vs Stevie Richards
3. Mikey Whipwreck vs Paul Lauria
4. Ian Rotten vs Axl Rotten
5. Chris Benoit vs Al Snow
6. Shane Douglas vs Tully Blanchard
7. Cactus Jack vs The Sandman
8. Sabu & Tazmaniac vs Public Enemy 

WWE Hell In A Cell (10/4/09)
9. CM Punk vs Undertaker
10. John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler
11. Mickie James vs Alicia Fox
12. Chris Jericho & Big Show vs Batista & Rey Mysterio Jr
13. Randy Orton vs John Cena
14. Drew McIntyre vs R-Truth
15. Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger vs Miz
16. D-Generation X vs The Legacy 

AAA Lucha Underground (10/29/14)
17. Blue Demon Jr vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
18. Son Of Havoc vs Sexy Star
19. Johnny Mundo vs Prince Puma

WWF In Your House: Final Four (2/16/97)
20. Marc Mero vs Leif Cassidy
21. Nation Of Domination vs Bart Gunn, Flash Funk & Goldust
22. Rocky Maivia vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
23. Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon vs Owen Hart & British Bulldog
24. Bret Hart vs Steve Austin vs Vader vs Undertaker

-----11/2-----

WWF In Your House 14: Revenge Of The Taker (1997)
25. Legion Of Doom vs British Bulldog & Owen Hart
26. Savio Vega vs Rocky Maivia
27. Jesse James vs Rockabilly
28. Undertaker vs Mankind
29. Steve Austin vs Bret Hart 

-----11/3-----

WWF In Your House 15: A Cold Day In Hell (1997)
30. Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Flash Funk
31. Mankind vs Rocky Maivia
32. Nation Of Domination vs Ahmed Johnson
33. Ken Shamrock vs Vader
34. Undertaker vs Steve Austin

WWE RAW (11/3/14)
35. Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro
36. The Miz vs Jimmy Uso
37. Tyson Kidd vs Sheamus
38. Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins
39. Ryback vs Titus O'Neil
40. Big Show vs Mark Henry
41. Nikki Bella vs Emma
42. Rusev vs Zack Ryder 
43. Fernando vs Stardust
44. Seth Rollins vs Randy Orton

WWE Network RAW Exclusive (11/3/14)
45. Rusev vs Sheamus

-----11/4-----

WCW World War 3 (1998)
46. Wrath vs Glacier
47. Stevie Ray vs Konnan
48. Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo vs Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi 
49. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
50. Rick Steiner vs Scott Steiner
51. Kevin Nash vs Scott Hall
52. Chris Jericho vs Bobby Duncam Jr
53. 1998 World War 3 60 Man Battle Royal
54. DDP vs Bret Hart

WWE Main Event (11/4/14)
55. Jey Uso vs Stardust 
56. Curtis Axel vs Justin Gabriel
57. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd
58. Bray Wyatt vs Sin Cara 

-----11/5-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (11/5/14)
59. The Hardys vs Low Ki & Samoa Joe
60. Devon & Tommy Dreamer vs Bram & Magnus
61. Havok vs Gail Kim
62. Bobby Roode vs MVP

-----11/6-----

ECW November To Remember (1999)
63. Spike Dudley vs Simon Diamond
64. Little Guido vs Nova
65. Jerry Lynn vs Tajiri vs Super Crazy
66. Da Baldies & PN News vs New Jack & The Hardcore Chair Swingin Freaks
67. Sabu vs Chris Candido
68. Mike Awesome vs Masato Tanaka
69. Rob Van Dam vs Taz
70. Rhino & The Impact Players vs Raven, Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

-----11/7-----

WWE SmackDown (11/7/14)
71. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
72. Ryback vs Cesaro
73. R-Truth vs Adam Rose
74. Summer Rae vs Natalya
75. Dolph Ziggler vs Kane

-----11/8-----

WWE Extreme Rules (2009)
76. Kofi Kingston vs Matt Hardy vs MVP vs William Regal
77. Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio
78. CM Punk vs Umaga
79. Tommy Dreamer vs Christian vs Jack Swagger
80. Santina Marella vs Vickie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr
81. Batista vs Randy Orton
82. John Cena vs Big Show
83. Jeff Hardy vs Edge
84. CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy

ECW Hardcore Heaven (8/17/97)
85. Taz vs Chris Candido
86. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Spike Dudley 
87. Rob Van Dam vs Al Snow
88. The Dudley Boyz vs PG-13
89. Tommy Dreamer vs Jerry Lawler
90. Shane Douglas vs Sabu vs Terry Funk

-----11/9-----

WWE ECW (9/9/08)
91. John Morrison vs Evan Bourne 
92. Jack Swagger vs Josh Daniels
93. Finlay & Matt Hardy vs Mike Knox & Mark Henry

WWE ECW (1/15/08)
94. John Morrison & Miz vs Robbie & Rory McAllister 
95. Kane vs Colin Delaney 
96. Shelton Benjamin vs Nunzio
97. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs CM Punk

-----11/10-----

WWE ECW (2/19/08)
98. Kofi Kingston vs Jason Riggs
99. The Miz vs Colin Delaney
100. Stevie Richards vs James Curtis
101. CM Punk & Ric Flair vs Elijah Burke & Shelton Benjamin

WWE ECW (2/26/08)
102. Kelly Kelly & Kofi Kingston vs Santino Marella & Layla
102. Stevie Richards vs Mike Knox
103. Colin Delaney & Tommy Dreamer vs John Morrison & The Miz
104. CM Punk vs Elijah Burke vs Shelton Benjamin

WWE ECW (3/25/08)
105. Brian Kendrick, Chuck Palumbo, Deuce, Domino, Elijah Burke, Lance Cade, Mark Henry, Matt Striker, Snitsky, The Great Khali, The Miz & Trevor Murdoch vs Cody Rhodes, Festus, Hardcore Holly, Jamie Noble, Jesse, Jim Duggan, Jimmy Wang Yang, Kane, Kofi Kingston, Shannon Moore, Tommy Dreamer & Val Venis
106. Shelton Benjamin vs Carlito
107. Layla & Mike Knox vs Kelly Kelly & Stevie Richards
108. Chavo Guerrero vs Tommy Dreamer

WWE RAW (11/10/14)
109. Seth Rollins vs Jack Swagger
110. Paige vs Alicia Fox
111. Rusev vs Sheamus
112. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Los Matadores
113. Dolph Ziggler vs Mark Henry
114. AJ Lee vs Brie Bella
115. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
116. John Cena vs Ryback

-----11/11-----

WWE Main Event (11/11/14)
117. Adam Rose vs Stardust
118. Alicia Fox vs Cameron
119. Sami Zayn vs Tyson Kidd
120. Dean Ambrose vs Justin Gabriel

ECW Hardcore TV (5/16/95)
121. Raven vs Tommy Dreamer
122. The Sandman vs Cactus Jack

WWF RAW (11/20/95)
123. Hakushi vs 1-2-3 Kid
124. Savio Vega vs Skip
125. Owen Hart vs Shawn Michaels

-----11/12-----

TNA Impact Wrestling (11/12/14)
126. James Storm & Abyss vs The Wolves
127. Madison Rayne vs Taryn Terrell 
128. Angelina Love, Velvet Sky, Jessie Godderz & DJ Z vs Crazzy Steve, Knux & Rebel
129. Eric Young vs Tyrus
130. Samuel Shaw vs Gunner
131. Bobby Lashley vs Austin Aries

-----11/13-----

AAA Lucha Underground (11/5/14)
132. Prince Puma & Johnny Mundo vs Cisco & Cortes Castro
133. Son Of Havoc & Ivelisse vs Sexy Star & Chavo Guerrero Jr
134. Blue Demon Jr vs Mil Muertes

ECW November To Remember (1998)
135. Blue Meanie & Super Nova vs Amish Roadkill & Danny Doring
136. Tommy Rogers vs Tracy Smothers
137. Lance Storm vs Jerry Lynn
138. Masato Tanaka & Balls Mahoney vs Dudley Boyz
139. Jake Roberts & Tommy Dreamer vs Justin Credible & Jack Victory
140. Sabu, Rob Van Dam & Taz vs Shane Douglas, Chris Candido & Bam Bam Bigelow

WWE NXT (11/13/14)
141. Finn Bàlor & Hideo Itami vs Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd
142. Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss
143. Lucha Dragons vs Team Thick
144. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn

WWE Unforgiven (9/17/06)
145. Johnny Nitro vs Jeff Hardy 
146. Kane vs Umaga
147. Spirit Squad (Mikey & Kenny) vs Highlanders
148. Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs Big Show, Shane & Vince McMahon
149. Lita vs Trish Stratus 
150. Randy Orton vs Carlito
151. John Cena vs Edge

-----11/14-----

WWE/ECW One Night Stand (2006)
152. Tazz vs Jerry Lawler
153. Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton
154. Full Blooded Italians vs Tajiri & Super Crazy
155. Rey Mysterio vs Sabu
156. Mick Foley, Edge & Lita vs Terry Funk, Tommy Dreamer & Beulah McGillicutty 
157. Balls Mahoney vs Masato Tanaka
158. Rob Van Dam vs John Cena 

WWE SmackDown (11/14/14)
159. Bray Wyatt vs Sin Cara 
160. Dust Brothers vs Adam Rose & The Bunny
161. Dolph Ziggler vs Tyson Kidd vs Cesaro
162. Natalya vs Layla
163. Ryback vs Kane

-----11/16-----

WWF Survivor Series (1995)
164. The BodyDonnas vs The Underdogs
165. Bertha Faye, Aja Kong, Tomoko Watanabe & Lioness Asuka vs Alundra Blayze, Kyoko Inoue, Sakie Hasegawa & Chaparita Asari
166. Goldust vs Bam Bam Bigelow
167. The Darkside vs The Royals
168. Team Michaels vs Team Yokozuna 
169. Bret Hart vs Diesel

CWFH TV Taping (11/18/13)
170. Moshpit Mike vs Manimal
171. Nick Madrid vs Big Duke
172. Kevin Douglas vs Hobo
173. Ricky Mandel vs Biggie Biggz
174. Joey Ryan vs Ryan Taylor

-----11/17-----

WWE RAW (11/17/14)
175. Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler
176. Tyson Kidd vs Adam Rose
177. Ryback vs Cesaro
178. Rusev vs Heath Slater
179. Sheamus vs Big Show
180. Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella
181. Dust Brothers, Miz & Damien Mizdow vs The Usos & Los Matadores

-----11/18-----

WWE Unforgiven (2008)
182. Matt Hardy vs Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Finlay vs Mark Henry vs Miz
183. Cody Rhodes & Ted Dibiase Jr vs Cryme Tyme
184. Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho 
185. Triple H vs The Brian Kendrick vs Shelton Benjamin vs MVP vs Jeff Hardy
186. Michelle McCool vs Maryse
187. Chris Jericho vs JBL vs Batista vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Kane 

WWE Main Event (11/18/14)
188. Dust Brothers vs The Usos
189. Tyson Kidd & Natalya vs Adam Rose & The Bunny
190. Bray Wyatt vs Jack Swagger

-----11/19-----

WWE Survivor Series (2004)
191. Spike Dudley vs Billy Kidman vs Chavo Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
192. Shelton Benjamin vs Christian
193. Team Guerrero vs Team Angle
194. Undertaker vs Heidenreich
195. Trish Stratus vs Lita
196. JBL vs Booker T
197. Team Orton vs Team Triple H

TNA Impact Wrestling (11/19/14)
198. Havok vs Gail Kim vs Taryn Terrell
199. Kenny King vs Chris Melendez
200. Bram vs Tommy Dreamer
201. Low Ki vs DJ Z vs Manik vs Tigre Uno

-----11/20-----

WWE NXT (11/20/14)
202. Becky Lynch vs Bailey 
203. The Vaudevillains vs Mini-Lucha Dragons
204. Baron Corbin vs Elias Simpson
205. Bull Dempsey vs Steve Cutler
206. Tyson Kidd vs CJ Parker
207. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder

WWE Superstars (11/20/14)
208. Paige vs Alicia Fox
209. Curtis Axel vs Sin Cara

-----11/22-----

WWE Judgment Day (5/21/06)
210. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs MNM
211. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
212. Jillian Hall vs Melina
213. Gregory Helms vs Super Crazy
214. Mark Henry vs Kurt Angle
215. Booker T vs Bobby Lashley
216. Great Khali vs Undertaker
217. Rey Mysterio Jr vs JBL

-----11/23-----

WWE Survivor Series (11/23/14)
218. Fandango vs Justin Gabriel
219. Jack Swagger vs Cesaro
220. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Dust Brothers vs Usos vs Los Matadores
221. Team Fox vs Team Paige
222. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose
223. Adam Rose & The Bunny vs Slator Gator
224. Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee
225. Team Cena vs Team Authority

-----11/24-----

WWE No Way Out (2007)
226. Chris Benoit & The Hardys vs MVP & MNM
227. Chavo Guerrero vs Scotty 2 Hotty vs Daivari vs Gregory Helms vs Funaki vs Jimmy Wang Yang vs Shannon Moore vs Jamie Noble
228. Finlay & Little Bastard vs Boogeyman & Little Boogeyman
229. Kane vs King Booker
230. Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Deuce N Domino
231. Mr Kennedy vs Bobby Lashley
232. John Cena & Shawn Michaels vs Batista & Undertaker

WWE RAW (11/24/14)
233. Ryback vs Mark Henry
234. Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper
235. The Miz & Damien Mizdow vs Dust Brothers
236. Fandango vs Justin Gabriel
237. Tyson Kidd & Natalya vs Adam Rose & The Bunny
238. Brie Bella vs AJ Lee
239. John Cena & Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins & J&J Security

-----11/28-----

WWE SmackDown (11/28/14)
240. US Title: 20-Man Battle Royal
241. Nikki Bella vs Emma
242. Ryback vs Seth Rollins
243. New Day vs Slater Gator & Curtis Axel
244. Dolph Ziggler vs Luke Harper

-----11/29-----

WCW Superbrawl 8 (2/22/98)
245. Booker T vs Rick Martel
246. Booker T vs Perry Saturn
247. Disco Inferno vs La Parka
248. Goldberg vs Brad Armstrong
249. Chris Jericho vs Juventud Guerrera 
250. British Bulldog vs Steve McMichael
251. DDP vs Chris Benoit
252. Lex Luger vs Randy Savage
253. The Outsiders vs The Steiners
254. Sting vs Hollywood Hogan

AAA Lucha Underground (11/12/14)
255. Mascasrita Sagrada vs El Mariachi Loco
256. Mil Muertes vs Ricky Mandel
257. Fenix vs Drago vs Pentagon Jr

-----11/30-----

WWE Tables, Ladders & Chairs (2011)
258. Zack Ryder vs Dolph Ziggler
259. Air Boom vs Primo & Epico
260. Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett 
261. Beth Phoenix vs Kelly Kelly
262. Triple H vs Kevin Nash
263. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
264. Big Show vs Mark Henry
265. Daniel Bryan vs Big Show
266. Cody Rhodes vs Booker T
267. CM Punk vs The Miz vs Alberto Del Rio





Spoiler: December



-----12/1-----

WWE RAW (12/1/14)
1. Tag Team Turmoil #1 Contenders Match: The Usos, Tyson Kidd & Cesaro, Dust Brothers, Adam Rose & The Bunny, Big E & Kofi Kingston
2. Erick Rowan vs Big Show
3. Fandango vs Jack Swagger
4. Damien Mizdow vs Fernando
5. Bray Wyatt vs R-Truth
6. AJ Lee & Naomi vs The Bella Twins
7. Ryback, Dolph Ziggler & John Cena vs Seth Rollins, Luke Harper & Kane

-----12/2-----

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles Night 1 (2014)
8. TJ Perkins vs Bobby Fish
9. Roderick Strong vs Bobby Fish
10. Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander
11. Worlds Cutest Tag Team vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns
12. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa
13. AJ Styles vs Brian Myers
14. Kyle O'Reilly vs Drew Gulak
15. Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega, Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole & Young Bucks 

-----12/3-----

WCW Clash Of The Champions I (3/27/88)
16. Jimmy Garvin vs Mike Rotunda
17. Midnight Express vs The Fantastics 
18. Road Warriors & Dusty Rhodes vs Powers Of Pain & Ivan Koloff 
19. Lex Luger & Barry Windham vs Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard
20. Ric Flair vs Sting

ECW Cyberslam (2/17/96)
21. Bad Crew & Judge Dredd vs Dino Sendoff, Don E. Allen & Dirtbike Kid	
22. Spiro Greco vs El Puerto Riqueño
23. Taz vs Joel Hartgood
24. Bubba Ray Dudley vs Mr. Hughes 
25. Don & Ron Bruise vs The Headhunters
26. JT Smith vs Axl Rotten
27. Francine & The Pitbulls vs Stevie Richards & The Eliminators
28. 2 Cold Scorpio vs Sabu
29. Shane Douglas vs Cactus Jack
30. Raven vs The Sandman

-----12/4-----

WCW WrestleWar (2/24/91)
31. Junkyard Dog, Ricky Morton & Tommy Rich vs State Patrol & Big Cat
32. Bobby Eaton vs Brad Armstrong 
33. Itsuki Yamazaki & Mami Kitamura vs Miki Handa & Miss A 
34. Dustin Rhodes vs Buddy Landel
35. The Young Pistols vs The Royal Family
36. Terrance Taylor vs Tom Zenk
37. Stan Hansen vs Vader
38. Lex Luger vs Dan Spivey
39. The Freebirds vs Doom
40. The Four Horsemen & Larry Zbyszko vs Sting, Brian Pillman & The Steiner Brothers

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles Night 2 (2014)
41. Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann
42. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor 
43. Ricochet vs Chris Sabin
44. Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly vs Drew Gulak & Biff Busick 
45. Matt Sydal vs Chris Hero
46. Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole
47. Kenny Omega vs ACH 
48. Young Bucks vs Bad Influence 

WWE NXT (12/4/14)
49. Charlotte vs Mia Yim
50. The Vaudevillains vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake
51. Bull Dempsey vs Elias Sampson
52. Baron Corbin vs Steve Cutler
53. Hideo Itami & Finn Bàlor vs Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd

WWE Superstars (12/4/14)
54. Paige vs Emma
55. Sin Cara vs Curtis Axel

-----12/5-----

IWA-MS King Of The Deathmatch (2014)
56. The Hooligans vs Michael Elgin & BJ Whitmer
57. Josh Crane vs Christian Skyfire
58. Mitch Page vs Suicide Kid
59. Ron Mathis vs Devon Moore
60. John Wayne Murdoch vs Bull Bronson
61. Corporal Robinson vs Freakshow
62. Matt Tremont vs Jesse Fuckin' Amato 
63. Josh Crane vs Mitch Page vs Corporal Robinson
64. Matt Tremont vs Ron Mathis vs John Wayne Murdoch
65. Matt Tremont vs Josh Crane 

WWE SmackDown (12/5/14)
66. Dolph Ziggler vs Luke Harper
67. Xavier Woods & Kofi Kingston vs Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
68. The Miz vs Jey Uso
69. Naomi vs Brie Bella
70. Ryback & Erick Rowan vs Seth a Rollins & Big Show

-----12/7-----

WWE Tables, Ladders & Chairs (12/13/09)
71. Christian vs Shelton Benjamin 
72. Drew McIntyre vs John Morrison
73. Michelle McCool vs Mickie James
74. Sheamus vs John Cena
75. The Undertaker vs Batista
76. Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
77. D-Generation X vs JeriShow

-----12/8-----

WWE RAW (12/8/14)
78. Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler
79. Kofi Kingston vs Stardust
80. Natalya vs Charlotte
81. Erick Rowan vs Luke Harper
82. The Usos & Ryback vs Damien Mizdow, Miz & Kane
83. AJ Lee vs Summer Raw
84. John Cena vs Big Show

-----12/9-----

WWE Unforgiven (9/21/03)
85. Dudley Boyz vs La Résistance 
86. Test vs Scott Steiner
87. Randy Orton vs Shawn Michaels
88. Trish Stratus & Lita vs Molly Holly & Gail Kim
89. Kane vs Shane McMahon
90. Christian vs Rob Van Dam vs Chris Jericho
91. Al Snow & Jonathan Coachman vs Jerry Lawler & Jim Ross
92. Goldberg vs Triple H

-----12/10-----

WWE Unforgiven (9/12/04)
93. Chris Benoit & William Regal vs Ric Flair & Evolution
94. Trish Stratus vs Victoria
95. Tyson Tomko vs Steven Richards
96. Chris Jericho vs Christian 
97. Shawn Michaels vs Kane
98. La Résistance vs Tajiri & Rhyno
99. Triple H vs Randy Orton 

-----12/11-----

WCW Hog Wild (8/10/96)
100. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Ultimo Dragon
101. Scott Norton vs Ice Train
102. Madusa vs Bull Nakano
103. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
104. Harlem Heat vs Steiner Brothers
105. Ric Flair vs Eddie Guerrero 
106. The Outsiders vs Sting & Lex Luger
107. Hollywood Hogan vs The Giant

NXT TakeOver: Our Revolution (12/11/14)
108. Kevin Owens vs CJ Parker 
109. Lucha Dragons vs The Vaudevillains 
110. Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillinger 
111. Finn Bàlor & Hideo Itami vs The Ascension
112. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
113. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville

-----12/12-----

WWE Royal Rumble (1/19/03)
114. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
115. Dudley Boyz vs William Regal & Lance Storm
116. Torrie Wilson vs Dawn Marie
117. Scott Steiner vs Triple H
118. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
119. 2003 Royal Rumble Match

WWE Royal Rumble (1/25/04)
120. Ric Flair & Batista vs Dudley Boyz
121. Rey Mysterio vs Jamie Noble
122. Eddie Guerrero vs Chavo Guerrero
123. Brock Lesnar vs Hardcore Holly
124. Triple H vs Shawn Michaels
125. 2004 Royal Rumble Match

WWE No Way Out (2/15/04)
126. Rikishi & Scotty Too Hotty vs The Basham Bros & Shaniqua
127. Jamie Noble vs Nidia
128. The Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs The APA
129. Hardcore Holly vs Rhyno
130. Chavo Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
131. Kurt Angle vs Big Show vs John Cena
132. Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar

-----12/13-----

WWE One Night Stand (6/1/08)
133. Jeff Hardy vs Umaga
134. Big Show vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Tommy Dreamer vs Chavo Guerrero
135. John Cena vs JBL 
136. Beth Phoenix vs Melina
137. Batista vs Shawn Michaels 
138. Triple H vs Randy Orton
139. Edge vs Undertaker

WWE Judgement Day (5/21/00)
140. Too Cool vs Team ECK
141. Eddie Guerrero vs Perry Saturn vs Dean Malenko
142. Shane McMahon vs Big Show
143. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
144. Road Dogg, X-Pac & Tori vs Dudley Boyz 
145. Triple H vs The Rock

-----12/14-----

WWE Tables, Ladders & Chairs (12/14/14)
146. Big E & Kofi Kingston vs Dust Brothers
147. Dolph Ziggler vs Luke Harper
148. The Usos vs Miz & Damien Mizdow
149. Big Show vs Erick Rowan
150. John Cena vs Seth Rollins 
151. Nikki Bella vs AJ Lee
152. Ryback vs Kane
153. Rusev vs Jack Swagger
154. Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose

-----12/15-----

WWE RAW (12/15/14)
155. Big Show & Luke Harper vs Dolph Ziggler & Erick Rowan
156. Alicia Fox & Natalya vs Bella Sisters
157. Big E & Xavier Woods vs Dust Brothers
158. Kane vs Adam Rose 
159. Chris Jericho vs Paul Heyman
160. Jimmy Uso vs The Miz
161. Seth Rollins vs John Cena 

-----12/16-----

WWE Super SmackDown (12/16/14)
162. Roman Reigns vs Fandango
163. Erick Rowan & The Usos vs Luke Harper, Miz & Mizdow
164. Ryback vs Seth Rollins
165. Nikki Bella vs Naomi
166. Kane vs Adam Rose
167. Dolph Ziggler vs Seth Rollins

-----12/17-----

WWE Tribute To The Troops (12/17/14)
168. The Usos vs Dust Brothers
169. Santa's Little Helper Diva Battle Royal
170. Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt
171. Ryback, Rowan, Cena & Ziggler vs Harper, Kane, Rollins & Big Show

WCW Starrcade (1995)
172. Jushin Thunder Liger vs Chris Benoit
173. Koji Kanemoto vs Alex Wright
174. Lex Luger vs Masahiro Chono
175. Johnny B Badd vs Masa Saito
176. Shinjiro Otani vs Eddie Guerrero
177. Randy Savage vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan
178. Sting vs Kensuke Sasaki
179. Ric Flair vs Luger vs Sting
180. Ric Flair vs Randy Savage 

-----12/18-----

WWE NXT (12/18/14)
181. Becky Lynch vs Bayley
182. Bull Dempsey vs Jesus De Leon
183. Baron Corbin vs Rob Ryzin
184. The Ascension vs Enzo Amore & Collin Cassady
185. Kevin Owens vs Adrian Neville 

-----12/29-----

WWE RAW (12/29/14)
186. Dolph Ziggler vs Rusev
187. Nikki Bella vs Natalya
188. The Usos vs Miz & Mizdow
189. Bad News Barrett vs Cesaro
190. Luke Harper vs Jack Swagger
191. Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins
192. The Ascension vs Miz & Mizdow


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Final number: 2179 
That's a lot... 



Spoiler: My List



*JAN*

Hiromitsu Kanehara Produce U-SPIRITS again 09.03.2013
1 Hans Nijman vs. Minoru Suzuki
2 Katsunori Kikuno vs. Takafumi Ito

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #749 27.12.2013
3 Big E. Langston (w/John Cena & Mark Henry) vs. Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
4 Mark Henry (w/Big E. Langston & John Cena) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
5 John Cena (w/Big E. Langston & Mark Henry) vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1075 30.12.2013
6 CM Punk vs. Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns)
7 Curtis Axel vs. Dolph Ziggler
8 Big E. Langston (c) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae) (Intercontinental Title Match)
9 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
10 Brodus Clay vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
11 Aksana, Alicia Fox, Kaitlyn, Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae vs. Eva Marie, The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron &Naomi)
12 Daniel Bryan vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
13 Daniel Bryan vs. Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper)
14 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan

WWE NXT #81 01.01.2014
15 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston
16 Emma vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
17 Mason Ryan vs. Tyler Breeze
18 Leo Kruger vs. Sami Zayn (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 8 In Tokyo Dome 04.01.2014
19 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Tomoaki Honma vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Manabu Nakanishi, Super Strong Machine & Yohei Komatsu
20 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Four Way Match)
21 Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (c) vs. BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
22 Rob Conway (c) vs. Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
23 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
24 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin) vs. The Great Muta & Toru Yano
25 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (King Of Destroyer Match)
26 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
27 Prince Devitt (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
28 Kazuchika Okada (c) (w/Gedo) vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
29 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

U-Style 06.04.2003
30 Kiyoshi Tamura vs Dokonjonosuke Mishima 

WWE Monday Night RAW #1076 - Old School RAW 06.01.2014
31 Rey Mysterio & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Daniel Bryan, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
32 Big E. Langston vs. Curtis Axel (w/Ryback)
33 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara
34 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
35 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali (w/Ranjin Singh) (Special Referee: Sgt. Slaughter)
36 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
37 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rikishi & Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
38 CM Punk (w/Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

JWP Tsubasa Kuragaki 15th Anniversary ~ WINGS! 14.10.2013
39 Arisa Nakajima vs. Command Bolshoi
40 KAZUKI, Rydeen Hagane & Sachie Abe vs. Rabbit Miu, Tsukushi & Yako Fujigasaki
41 GAMI vs. Leon
42 Kagetsu & Manami Katsu vs. Command Bolshoi & Kyoko Inoue
43 Kayoko Haruyama vs. Tsubasa Kuragaki
44 Kana (c) vs. Hanako Nakamori (JWP Openweight Title Match) 

BJW 14.12.2013
45 Atsushi Ohashi & MEN's Teioh vs. Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa)
46 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Heisei Yakuza Duo (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Shuji Ishikawa
47 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final Match)
48 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. B Faultless Junky's (Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Semi Final / BJW Tag Team Title 200 Lighttubes Counter & Bring Your Weapon Death Match)
49 Daichi Hashimoto & Kohei Sato vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
50 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Ryuji Ito (Barbed Wire Board & TLC Death Match)
51 Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (/ Saikyou Tag League 2013 Final / BJW Tag Team Title Match)

ZERO-ONE Truth Century Creation II
52 Naomichi Marufuji vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
53 Alexander Otsuka vs. Takashi Sugiura
54 Shinya Hashimoto & Tadao Yasuda vs. Masao Inoue & Tamon Honda
55 Mitsuharu Misawa & Takeshi Rikio vs. Kazunari Murakami & Naoya Ogawa

WWE Monday Night RAW #1074 23.12.2013
56 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry

UWF Fighting Against The Midsummer 13.08.1988
57 Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada

NJPW Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 6 23.12.2013
58 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
59 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Kota Ibushi & Togi Makabe

WWE NXT #82 08.01.2014
60 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
61 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
62 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
63 Baron Corbin vs. Tyson Kidd 
64 Camacho & Hunico vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (Tornado Tag Team Match)

BattlARTS Once Upon A Time BattlARTS ~Remember That Time~ 05.11.2011
65 Keita Yano vs. Kenji Takeshima
66 Aki Shizuku vs. Kana
67 Junji Tanaka & Kengo Mashimo vs. Ryuji Hijikata & Takeshi Ono
68 Alexander Otsuka & Ryuji Walter vs. Sanchu Tsubakichi & Super Tiger (Special Referee: Chocoball Mukai)
69 Katsumi Usuda & Yujiro Yamamoto vs. Ikuto Hidaka & Minoru
70 Manabu Suruga vs. Munenori Sawa
71 Daisuke Ikeda vs. Yuki Ishikawa

UWF May History 2nd 21.05.1989
72 Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki
73 Kiyoshi Tamura vs. Minoru Suzuki
74 Yoji Anjo vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara
75 Johnny Barrett vs. Nobuhiko Takada
76 Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki 

IMPACT Wrestling #496 09.01.2014
77 AJ Styles (c) vs. Magnus (c) (TNAW World Heavyweight Title No Disqualification Match)

ROH Final Battle 2013 14.12.2013
78 Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy
79 Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young (Strap Match)
80 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
81 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (Stretcher Match)
82 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Outlaw Inc. (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
83 Matt Taven (w/Kasey Ray, Scarlett Bordeaux & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Match)
84 BJ Whitmer & Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal & Roderick Strong
85 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Three Way Match)

OZ Academy Wednesday The Final Battle!! 24.04.2013
86 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Tomoka Nakagawa (c) vs. Aja Kong & Hikaru Shida (OZ Academy Tag Team Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2013 In Yokohama Vol. 2 05.10.2013
87 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Takeshi Morishima

BJW 25.09.2013
88 Team Heavy Metal (Madoka & Shinya Ishikawa) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block B Match)
89 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Strong BJ (Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi) (Saikyou Tag League 2013 Block A Match)

ROH Honor In The Heart Of Texas 01.06.2013
90 Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven (Proving Ground Match)
91 ACH vs. Jay Lethal

EVOLVE 20 30.05.2013
92 Eita vs. Tomahawk TT

WWE Monday Night RAW #1077 13.01.2014
93 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
94 Damien Sandow vs. John Cena
95 Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter) vs. The Big Show
96 CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
97 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
98 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton
99 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
100 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
101 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan) (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (Steel Cage Match)

NJPW King Of Sports 28.03.2004
102 Minoru Suzuki & Yoshihiro Takayama (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Manabu Nakanishi (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
103 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Kazunari Murakami (U-30 Openweight Title Cage Match)
104 Kensuke Sasaki (c) vs. Bob Sapp (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWX There Goes The Neighborhood 18.08.2012
105 Kevin Steen (c) vs. Cedric Alexander (ROH World Title Match)

NJPW Wrestling World 2001 04.01.2001
106 Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
107 Keiji Muto & Shinjiro Otani vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Manabu Nakanishi

NJPW Summer Night Fever In Kokugikan - Tag 1 19.08.1987
108 Akira Maeda, Kengo Kimura, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Keiji Muto, Seiji Sakaguchi& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 22 09.06.1987
109 Riki Choshu vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

WWE NXT #83 15.01.2014
110 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze
111 CJ Parker vs. Jason Jordan
112 Bo Dallas vs. Mojo Rawley
113 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Kofi Kingston

NJPW Battle Satellite In Tokyo Dome 24.04.1989
114 Big Van Vader vs. Shinya Hashimoto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant) (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))
115 Crusher Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Salman Hashimikov

NJPW New Year Dash 1986 - Tag 27 06.02.1986
116 Antonio Inoki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 3 03.04.1983
117 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Nexess VI 14.05.2005
118 Alexander Otsuka vs. Minoru Suzuki

NJPW New Wave Dash 1986 - Tag 20 26.03.1986
119 Akira Maeda, Kazuo Yamazaki, Nobuhiko Takada, Osamu Kido & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Antonio Inoki, Kantaro Hoshino, Kengo Kimura, Tatsumi Fujinami & Umanosuke Ueda (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Big Fight Series II 1983 - Tag 19 21.04.1983
120 Riki Choshu (c) vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1078 20.01.2014
121 Big E. Langston, Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
122 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
123 Billy Gunn (w/The Road Dogg) vs. CM Punk
124 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio
125 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
126 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)
127 Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton

ROH 8th Anniversary Show 13.02.2010
128 Davey Richards (w/Shane Hagadorn) vs. El Generico (w/Colt Cabana)

NJPW 5th Madison Square Garden Series - Tag 28 01.04.1982
129 Andre The Giant vs. Killer Khan (MSG Series 1982 Final Match)

ROH Reborn: Stage Two 24.04.2004
130 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (c) vs. The Second City Saints (CM Punk & Colt Cabana) (ROH Tag Team Title Match)

UWF Fighting Prospect - Tag 4 06.09.1985
131 Nobuhiko Takada vs. Super Tiger

NJPW 27.06.1989
132 Big Van Vader vs. Riki Choshu

ROH Manhattan Mayhem IV 19.03.2011
133 Roderick Strong (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. Eddie Edwards (ROH World Title Match)

UWF Fighting Tropical Road - Tag 3 17.07.1985
134 Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara 

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2005 - Tag 2 19.02.2005
135 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Death Match Kings (Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2005 Block F First Round Match)

IWA Mid-South Something To Prove 11.06.2005
136 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

IWA Mid-South New Year's Resolution: Revenge! 12.01.2006
137 Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 Kickoff 26.01.2014
138 Cody Rhodes & Goldust (c) vs. The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Royal Rumble 2014 26.01.2014
139 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Daniel Bryan
140 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Big Show
141 Randy Orton (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)
142 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alexander Rusev vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Batista vs. Big E. Langston vs. CM Punk vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. El Torito vs. Erick Rowan vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Jack Swagger vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Kane vs. Kevin Nash vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Luke Harper vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Roman Reigns vs. Ryback vs. Seth Rollins vs.Sheamus vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz (Royal Rumble Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1079 27.01.2014
143 Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
144 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. R-Truth
145 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland Match)
146 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
147 Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston
148 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
149 AJ Lee, Aksana, Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
150 Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) 
(Elimination Chamber Qualifying Six Man Tag Team Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1029 11.02.2013
151 3MB (Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) vs. John Cena, Ryback & Sheamus


*FEB*

National Pro Wrestling Day 2014 01.02.2014
152 Colt Cabana vs. Drew Gulak (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
153 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, The Brown Morning Of Belarus & The Proletarit Boar Of Moldovia) (w/The Polar Baron)
154 Hallowicked vs. Mike Bennett
155 Dasher Hatfield vs. Eddie Kingston
156 Eric Corvis vs. Sonjay Dutt
157 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Shynron (No Disqualification Match)
158 Joe Pittman (c) vs. Heidi Lovelace (WIH La Copa Idolo Title Match)
159 The Batiri (Kobald, Kodama & Obariyon) & Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant), The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) & Icarus

ROH Wrestlerave 2003 28.06.2003 
160 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Dan Maff (ROH World Title Match)

TCW Show 14-01
161 Lance Hoyt vs. Steve Anthony

TCW Show 13-29
162 Lance Hoyt vs. Antonio Garza

WWF on MSG Network 16.06.1984
163 Sgt. Slaughter vs. The Iron Sheik (w/Freddie Blassie) (Boot Camp Match)

ROH War Of The Wire 29.11.2003
164 Homicide (w/Julius Smokes) vs. Steve Corino (No Ropes Barbed Wire Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1981 - Tag 29 23.09.1981
165 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen
166 Andre The Giant (w/Arnold Skaaland) vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW Excite Series 2000 - Tag 11 27.02.2000
167 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa
168 Vader (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW 40th Anniversary Tour ~ Road To Tokyo Dome - Tag 7 23.12.2012
169 Togi Makabe vs. Tomohiro Ishii

WWE Monday Night RAW #1080 03.02.2014
170 Big E. Langston, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
171 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Antonio Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
172 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (WWE Tag Team Title Steel Cage Match)
173 Titus O'Neil vs. Zack Ryder
174 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
175 Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth & Xavier Woods vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
176 Aksana (w/Alicia Fox) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
177 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

ROH Hell Freezes Over 14.01.2006
178 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Match)

CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2006 - Tag 1 24.02.2006
179 Anthony Franco & Matt Turner vs. Team WWF (Colt CaBunny (Joker) & CP Munk (Necro Butcher) (Tag World Grand Prix 2006 First Round Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #754 31.01.2014
180 Antonio Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
181 Christian vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying Match)
182 Damien Sandow vs. Kofi Kingston
183 Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio & Sheamus vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2005 - Tag 1 08.10.2005
184 Genichiro Tenryu vs. KENTA

CZW Wanted 09.03.2013
185 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Sami Callihan 

Riki Pro 1st Anniversary Of Riki Pro! 14.08.2005
186 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Riki Choshu

CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11.03.2006
187 BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston & Ruckus) & Necro Butcher vs. Generation Next (Austin Aries, Matt Sydal & Roderick Strong)

ROH Best In The World 25.03.2006
188 Chris Hero & Necro Butcher vs. Jason Blade & Kid Mikaze
189 Adam Pearce vs. Chris Hero & Necro Butcher

WWE NXT #84 22.01.2014
190 Adrian Neville vs. Wesley Blake
191 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
192 Antonio Cesaro vs. CJ Parker
193 Natalya (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Sasha Banks)
194 Adrian Neville vs. Bo Dallas (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

WWE NXT #85 29.01.2014
195 John Icarino & Mike Cuellari vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
196 Camacho vs. Corey Graves
197 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
198 Colin Cassady vs. Tyler Breeze
199 CJ Parker vs. The Miz
200 Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch

NJPW Battle Rush 1995 - Tag 3 16.04.1995
201 Shinya Hashimoto (c) vs. Lord Steven Regal (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)
202 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Keiji Muto

NJPW The New Beginning In Hiroshima 09.02.2014
203 El Desperado & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. BUSHI & Kota Ibushi
204 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tama Tonga
205 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
206 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Michael Tarver
207 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Big Daddy Yum Yum (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
208 CHAOS (Tomohiro Ishii & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
209 BULLET CLUB (King Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
210 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
211 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
212 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1081 10.02.2014
213 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
214 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
215 Christian & Sheamus vs. The Real Americans (Antonio Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter)
216 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
217 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
218 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE United States Title Match)
219 AJ Lee, Aksana & Alicia Fox (w/Tamina Snuka) vs. Cameron & The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella) (w/Eva Marie)
220 John Cena vs. Randy Orton

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #755 07.02.2014
221 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
222 Antonio Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
223 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
224 Christian vs. Randy Orton

NJPW The New Beginning In Osaka 11.02.2014
225 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
226 Katsuyori Shibata vs. YOSHI-HASHI
227 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., Lance Archer & Minoru Suzuki)
228 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
229 Big Daddy Yum Yum & Michael Tarver vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
230 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
231CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
232 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
233 Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
234 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1082 17.02.2014
235 Christian vs. Daniel Bryan
236 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
237 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Santino Marella (w/Emma)
238 Mark Henry vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)
239 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
240 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Big E
241 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. John Cena
242 Los Matadores & Sin Cara (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
243 Billy Gunn (w/Road Dogg) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
244 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013

245 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage
246 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
247 Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa
248 Davey Richards vs. Johnny Gargano
249 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
250 ACH vs. Michael Elgin
251 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
252 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)

WWE NXT #86 05.02.2014
253 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
254 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
255 Mason Ryan vs. Sylvester Lefort
256 Aiden English vs. Tyson Kidd
257 Adrian Neville vs. Corey Graves

WWE NXT #87 12.02.2014
258 Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae (w/Charlotte) vs. Bayley, Emma & Natalya
259 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
260 CJ Parker vs. Tye Dillinger
261 Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

Tokyo Gurentai Tokyo Dream 2013 04.12.2013
262 Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara (UWF Rules Match)

WWE Elimination Chamber 2014 23.02.2014
263 Big E (c) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
264 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & The Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
265 Darren Young vs. Titus O'Neil
266 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
267 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Cameron (WWE Divas Title Match)
268 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
269 Randy Orton (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Elimination Chamber Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1083 24.02.2014
270 Alberto Del Rio vs. Batista
271 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
272 Christian vs. Sheamus
273 Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
274 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Summer Rae (w/Fandango)
275 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
276 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE NXT #88 19.02.2014
277 Casey Marion & Mike Lebosca vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
278 Emma (w/Bayley) vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
279 Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT ArRIVAL 27.02.2014
280 Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn
281 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
282 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Too Cool (Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty)
283 Paige (c) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
284 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
285 Bo Dallas (c) vs. Adrian Neville (WWE NXT Title Ladder Match)


*MAR*

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 2 21.12.2013
286 B-Boy & Willie Mack vs. PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma)
287 Anthony Nese vs. Tommaso Ciampa
288 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
289 ACH vs. Chris Hero
290 AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. The Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
291 Davey Richards vs. Ricochet
292 Candice LeRae, Drake Younger & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))
293Adam Cole (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (PWG World Title Match)

WCW The Great American Bash 1996 16.06.1996
294 Chris Benoit vs. Kevin Sullivan (w/Jimmy Hart) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1084 03.03.2014
295 The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
296 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter)
297 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
298 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
299 Christian vs. Sheamus
300 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
301 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler
302 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
303 Batista vs. Daniel Bryan

WCW Beach Blast 1992 20.06.1992
304 Flyin' Brian (c) vs. Scotty Flamingo (WCW World Light Heavyweight Title Match)
305 Ron Simmons vs. Terrance Taylor
306 Greg Valentine vs. Marcus Alexander Bagwell
307 Cactus Jack vs. Sting (Falls Count Anywhere Match)
308 Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man Challenge Match)
309 Barry Windham, Dustin Rhodes & Nikita Koloff vs. The Dangerous Alliance (Arn Anderson, Beautiful Bobby & Steve Austin) (w/Paul E. Dangerously) (Special Referee: Ole Anderson)
310 The Steiner Brothers (Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner) (c) vs. Steve Williams & Terry Gordy (WCW World Tag Team Title Match)

TNA Lockdown 2014 09.03.2014
311 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) & Chris Sabin vs. Nakanoue, Sanada & The Great Muta (Six Man Tag Team Steel Cage Match)
312 Manik vs. Tigre Uno (Steel Cage Match)
313 Gunner vs. James Storm (Last Man Standing Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1085 10.03.2014
314 Erick Rowan (w/Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Hulk Hogan)
315 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
316 Big E vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
317 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (w/Dean Ambrose)
318 AJ Lee & Tamina vs. The Bella Twins (Brie Bella & Nikki Bella)
319 Christian vs. Sheamus (Memphis Street Fight)
320 Batista & Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan & The Big Show

PWG DDT4 2014 31.01.2014
321 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
322 PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
323 Candice LaRae & Joey Ryan vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
324 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 First Round Match)
325 Adam Thornstowe vs. Tommaso Ciampa
326 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
327 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) (DDT4 2014 Semi Final Match)
328 Chris Hero vs. Drake Younger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Four Way Match)
329 Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (DDT4 2014 Final Match)

SHIMMER Volume 9 07.04.2007
330 Amazing Kong vs. MsChif

NJPW Strong Style 42nd Anniversary Show 06.03.2014
331 Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Taichi)
332 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. KUSHIDA & Manabu Nakanishi
333 BUSHI, Captain New Japan & El Desperado vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Super Strong Machine & Tiger Mask
334 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Ryusuke Taguchi
335 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka, Toru Yano, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Kazushi Sakuraba & Yuji Nagata
336 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
337 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
338 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) vs. Kota Ibushi

PWG Matt Rushmore 19.10.2013 
339 Anthony Nese vs. Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger vs. Tommaso Ciampa

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #757 21.02.2014
340 Daniel Bryan vs. Jack Swagger (w/Cesaro & Zeb Colter)
341 Cesaro (w/Jack Swagger & Zeb Colter) vs. Daniel Bryan
342 Cody Rhodes, Goldust & Rey Mysterio vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
343 Dolph Ziggler vs. Titus O'Neil
344 Jimmy Uso vs. The Road Dogg
345 Christian vs. Sheamus

WWF WrestleMania V - "The Mega-Powers Explode" 02.04.1989
346 Hercules vs. King Haku (w/Bobby Heenan)
347 The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) vs. The Twin Towers (Akeem & The Big Boss Man) (w/Slick)
348 Brutus Beefcake vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil)
349 The Bushwhackers (Butch & Luke) vs. The Fabulous Rougeaus (Jacques Rougeau & Raymond Rougeau)
350 Mr. Perfect vs. The Blue Blazer
351 Demolition (Ax & Smash) (c) vs. Mr. Fuji & The Powers Of Pain (The Barbarian & The Warlord) (WWF World Tag Team Title Three On Two Handicap Match)
352 Dino Bravo (w/Frenchy Martin) vs. Ronnie Garvin
353 Strike Force (Rick Martel & Tito Santana) vs. The Brain Busters (Arn Anderson & Tully Blanchard) (w/Bobby Heenan)
354 Andre The Giant (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Jake Roberts (Special Referee: Big John Studd)
355 Greg Valentine & The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
356 The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan) (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)
357 Bad News Brown vs. Jim Duggan
358 Bobby Heenan (w/The Brooklyn Brawler) vs. The Red Rooster
359 Randy Savage (c) vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #89 06. 03.2014
360 Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
361 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma
362 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
363 Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake
364 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

WWE NXT #90 13. 03.2014
365 Paige vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
366 Cal Bishop & Travis Tyler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
367 Mason Ryan vs. Wesley Blake
368 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods
369 Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady

WWE Main Event #76 11.03.2014
370 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Natalya (WWE Divas Title Match)

ROH on SBG #124 01.02.2014
371 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong

CZW Answering The Challenge 11.01.2014
372 Biff Busick (w/Niles Sozio) vs. Chris Dickinson

WWE Monday Night RAW #1086 17.03.2014
373 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
374 Sheamus (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Showdown Match)
375 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)
376 Fandango (w/Summer Rae) vs. Goldust (w/Cody Rhodes)
377 AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka vs. Cameron & Naomi
378 Alberto Del Rio, Curtis Axel, Damien Sandow & Ryback vs. Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry & The Big Show
379 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Kofi Kingston

Dragon Gate Champion Gate In Osaka 2014 - Tag 2 02.03.2014
380 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Ricochet (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

AJPW 31.08.1985
381 Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu vs. Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk
382 Stan Hansen & Ted DiBiase (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (PWF Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #91 20.03.2014
383 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
384 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
385 Bayley (w/Natalya) vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
386 Aiden English vs. Sheamus

W-1 WRESTLE-1 Outbreak 02.03.2014
387 Kikutaro vs. Ryota Hama
388 Manabu Soya & Seiki Yoshioka vs. KAZMA SAKAMOTO & Ryouji Sai
389 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yasufumi Nakanoue
390 Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) vs. Junior Stars (Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka)
391 Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne
392 Abyss vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
393 Bobby Roode vs. Masakatsu Funaki
394 Desperado (Masayuki Kono & Rene Dupree) & Samoa Joe vs. Keiji Muto, Rob Terry & Taiyo Kea
395 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo) vs. The BroMans (Jessie Godderz & Robbie E) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Dance)
396 Austin Aries (c) vs. Seiya Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Match)
397 Magnus (c) vs. KAI (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor IV 03.04.2009
398 KENTA (w/Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Davey Richards (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH One Year Anniversary Show 08.02.2003
399 AJ Styles vs. Low Ki vs. Paul London (ROH Title #1 Contendership Three Way Match)

ROH Supercard Of Honor 31.03.2006
400 Blood Generation (CIMA, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi) vs. Do FIXER (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi & Ryo Saito)

ROH This Means War 29.10.2005
401 Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title Match) 

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 1 15.03.2014
402 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yujiro Takahashi (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
403 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
404 Karl Anderson vs. Katsuyori Shibata (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
405 Doc Gallows vs. Hirooki Goto (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match) 
406 Lance Archer vs. Prince Devitt (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
407 Bad Luck Fale vs. Togi Makabe (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
408 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomohiro Ishii (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)
409 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 First Round Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 6 22.03.2014
410 Sho Tanaka vs. Yohei Komatsu
411 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
412 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
413 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)
414 Prince Devitt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Second Round Match)

ROH Final Battle 2005 17.12.2005
415 KENTA (c) vs. Low Ki (w/Ricky Reyes) (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

AJW 24.01.1994
416 Aja Kong (c) vs. Yumiko Hotta (WWWA World Title Match)

ECW on Sci Fi #43 03.04.2007
417 The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer) vs. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von &Matt Striker) (Extreme Rules Eight Man Tag Team Match)

NJPW New Japan Cup 2014 - Tag 7 23.03.2014
418 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
419 Minoru Suzuki vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Semi Final Match)
420 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (New Japan Cup 2014 Final Match)
421 CHAOS (YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
422 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Prince Devitt & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi& Ryusuke Taguchi
423 CHAOS (Gedo, Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito

WWE Monday Night RAW #1087 24.03.2014
424 Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Fatal Four Way Match)
425 Damien Sandow vs. Sin Cara (w/Scooby Doo)
426 Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
427 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
428 The Big Show vs. Titus O'Neil
429 John Cena vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)
430 AJ Lee (w/Tamina) (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
431 The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins) (w/Roman Reigns)

NJPW New Year Dash 05.01.2014
432 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
433 Minoru Suzuki vs. Sho Tanaka
434 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Prince Devitt) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma)
435 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Captain New Japan, Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

WCW Halloween Havoc 1998 25.10.1998 
436 Chris Jericho (c) vs. Raven (WCW World Television Title Match)
437 Goldberg (c) vs. Diamond Dallas Page (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Main Event #78 25.03.2014
438 Big E (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)

WCW Starrcade 1999
439 Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))

WCW Monday NITRO #222 20.12.1999 
440 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Jeff Jarrett (WCW United States Heavyweight Title Ladder Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #383 20.08.2000
441 Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000 14.05.2000
442 Steve Corino (w/Jack Victory) vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri
443 Balls Mahoney vs. Masato Tanaka

WCW Monday NITRO #76 24.02.1997
444 Jeff Jarrett & Steve McMichael vs. The Public Enemy (Johnny Grunge & Rocco Rock)
445 Galaxy vs. Jim Duggan
446 Hugh Morrus vs. Joe Gomez
447 Ice-Train vs. La Parka
448 Chris Jericho & Eddie Guerrero vs. The Faces Of Fear (Meng & The Barbarian)
449 Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Misterio Jr.
450 Prince Iaukea (c) vs. Pat Tanaka (WCW World Television Title Match)
451 Dean Malenko vs. Ultimo Dragon
452 Diamond Dallas Page vs. Squire David Taylor
453 Harlem Heat (Booker T & Stevie Ray) vs. Lex Luger & The Giant

NOAH Global League 2011 - Tag 7 13.11.2011
454 KENTA vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2011 Block B Match)

WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix 2005 - Opening Round 04.08.2005
455 Jun Akiyama vs. Katsuyori Shibata (WRESTLE-1 Grand Prix Tournament First Round Match)

WWE Vengeance 2007 - "Night Of Champions" 24.06.2007
456 Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (World Tag Team Title Match)
457 CM Punk vs. Johnny Nitro (ECW World Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))
458 Santino Marella (c) vs. Umaga (Intercontinental Title Match)
459 John Cena (c) vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker vs. Mick Foley vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title (Five Way No Disqualification Match)

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1987 - Tag 6
460 Akira Maeda vs. Masa Saito (IWGP League 1987 Block B Match)

NJPW New Japan vs. UWFI
461 Takashi Iizuka vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
462 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Naoki Sano
463 Riki Choshu vs. Yoji Anjo
464 Shinya Hashimoto vs. Tatsuo Nakano
465 Keiji Muto (c) vs. Nobuhiko Takada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)


*APR*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1088
466 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
467 Natalya vs. Summer Rae
468 Curtis Axel, Ryback & The Real Americans (Cesaro & Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Usos (Jey Uso &Jimmy Uso) (w/El Torito)
469 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Summer Rae)
470 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. R-Truth (w/Xavier Woods)
471 AJ Lee vs. Naomi (Lumberjill Match)
472 Kane vs. Roman Reigns
473 Batista vs. Randy Orton (No Disqualification Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1989 - Tag 12 29.11.1989
474 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Giant Baba & Rusher Kimura (Real World Tag League 1989 Match)

WWE NXT #92 – Vengeance 27.03.2014
475 CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley
476 Tyler Breeze vs. Xavier Woods
477 Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu
478 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart)
479 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Bo Dallas (WWE NXT Title Match)


NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 1: Wataru Inoue Retirement Memorial Show 02.04.2014
480 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
481 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. El Desperado & Ryusuke Taguchi
482 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask
483 Captain New Japan, Super Strong Machine & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
484 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima),Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe
485 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma

ROH Raising The Bar - Tag 2 08.03.2014
486 Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux
487 Matt Taven vs. Silas Young
488 Cedric Alexander vs. Kevin Steen
489 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
490 Adam Cole (c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title Ringmaster Challenge)

FREEDOMS/Jun Kasai Produce Nutsville Xmas Again 25.12.2009
491 Kamui vs. MASADA (Street Fight)
492 Jun Kasai vs. Masashi Takeda (Glass Death Match)

ZERO1-MAX 2007 Over The Max - Tag 1 19.01.2007
493 Kazunari Murakami, Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori vs. Hirotaka Yokoi, Kohei Sato & Yoshihiro Takayama
Tonkotsu Big Fireworks ~ Pro-Wrestling's Mecca of the West! Hakata Star Lane Big Burning ~ 21.03.2014
494 Atsushi Onita & Shinjiro Otani vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Yoshihiro Takayama (No Ropes Barbed Wire Big Blast Electric Chair Death Match)

NOAH Accomplish Our Second Navigation 2002 - Tag 14 26.07.2002
495 Daisuke Ikeda & Takeshi Morishima vs. Bison Smith & Yoshihiro Takayama
496 Jun Akiyama & Kotaro Suzuki vs. KENTA & Takuma Sano
497 Akira Taue, Makoto Hashi & Masao Inoue vs. Kenta Kobashi, Mitsuharu Misawa & Satoru Asako (Satoru Asako Retirement Match)
498 Yoshinobu Kanemaru (c) vs. Takashi Sugiura (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

NOAH Great Voyage 2009 in Tokyo ~ Mitsuharu Misawa, always in our hearts ~ 27.09.2009
499 Bison Smith vs. Shuhei Taniguchi

NOAH Accomplish Our Third Navigation - Tag 12 16.07.2003
500 Jun Akiyama vs. Yuji Nagata

DGUSA REVOLT! 2013 26.01.2013
501 Arik Cannon vs. Chuck Taylor
502 B-Boy vs. Brian Cage (w/Larry Dallas, Melissa Coates & Trina Michaels) vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Drake Younger vs. Famous B vs. Johnny Goodtime vs.Johnny Yuma vs. Ray Rosas Eight Way Fray
503 Eita vs. Rich Swann
504 AR Fox vs. Samuray del Sol
505 Akira Tozawa vs. Sami Callihan
506 Jimmyz (Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
507 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Jon Davis (Open The Freedom Gate Title No Ropes Match)

DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013: Fourth Anniversary Celebration 28.07.2013
508 Johnny Gargano (c) vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

AAW Windy City Classic IX 30.11.2013
509 Heather Patera (w/Truth Martini) vs. Heidi Lovelace (Grudge Match)
510 Keith Walker (w/Kevin Harvey & Niki) vs. Moondog Bernard & Sea Man (w/Aaron Presley) (Two On One Handicap Match)
511 ACH (c) vs. Matt Cage (AAW Heritage Title Match)
512 Ethan Page & Ricochet vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Silas Young (w/Val Malone) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Final Match)

TNA Xplosion
513 Sanada vs. Jessie Godderz

NJPW Road To The New Beginning 2014 - Tag 1 02.02.2014
514 Suzuki-gun (Taichi & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
515 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA), Ryusuke Taguchi & Togi Makabe
516 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 17 12.04.1995
517 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 1 21.03.1995
518 Jun Akiyama vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
519 Akira Taue vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX Pre Show 06.04.2014
520 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Real Americans (Cesaro& Jack Swagger) (w/Zeb Colter) (WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Elimination Match)

WWE WrestleMania XXX 06.04.2014
521 Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match
522 Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
523 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Brad Maddox vs. Brodus Clay vs. Cesaro vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Darren Young vs. David Otunga vs.Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jinder Mahal vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (31 Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal)
524 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
525 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. The Undertaker
526 AJ Lee (c) vs. Aksana vs. Alicia Fox vs. Brie Bella vs. Cameron vs. Emma vs. Eva Marie vs. Layla vs. Naomi vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Bella vs. Rosa Mendesvs. Summer Rae vs. Tamina (WWE Divas Title Vickie Guerrero Invitational Match)
527 Randy Orton (c) vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 9 30.03.1995
528 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1089 07.04.2014
529 Big E, John Cena & Sheamus vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
530 Fandango & Summer Rae vs. Emma & Santino Marella
531 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Batista & Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
532 Damien Sandow vs. Rob Van Dam
533 Bad News Barrett vs. Rey Mysterio
534 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
535 AJ Lee (w/Tamina Snuka) (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
536 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
537 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Triple H (w/Stephanie McMahon) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Invasion Attack 2014 06.04.2014
538 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
539 Kazushi Sakuraba, Togi Makabe & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
540 Jax Dane & Rob Conway (c) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
541 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match) Prince Devitt vs. Ryusuke Taguchi
542 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (w/Gedo)
543 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
544 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
545 Hiroshi Tanahashi (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Main Event #80 08.04.2014
546 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
547 Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
548 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara

WWF SummerSlam 1988 - "Where the Mega Powers Meet the Mega Bucks" 29.08.1988
549 The Honky Tonk Man (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

NWA Total Nonstop Action #4 10.07.2002
550 Ken Shamrock (c) vs. Takao Omori (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1986 - Tag 15 21.10.1986
551 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Jumbo Tsuruta (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 6 26.03.1995
552 Kenta Kobashi vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AJPW Giant Baba Memorial Show 02.05.1999
553 Hiroshi Hase vs. Toshiaki Kawada
554 Vader (c) vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Triple Crown Title Match)

NWA The Great American Bash 1988 - "The Price Of Freedom" 10.07.1988
555 Barry Windham (w/JJ Dillon) (c) vs. Dusty Rhodes (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 15 08.04.1995
556 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
557 Jun Akiyama vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)
558 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1995 Match)

AAW Defining Moment 2013 27.09.2013
559 Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. Team Ambition (Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly) (AAW Allegiance Tag Team Tournament Block A First Round Match)
560 Keith Walker vs. Michael Elgin
561 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Arik Cannon (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1995 - Tag 19 15.04.1995
562 Jun Akiyama, Kenta Kobashi & Stan Hansen vs. Johnny Ace, Takao Omori & Toshiaki Kawada
563 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa (Champion Carnival 1995 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #509 10.04.2014
564 Jessie Godderz & Zema Ion (c) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
565 Magnus (c) vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 11 15.01.1991
566 Akira Taue vs. Toshiaki Kawada

WCW Saturday Night 16.02.1999
567 El Dandy vs. Fit Finlay

AJPW New Year Giant Series 1991 - Tag 18 26.01.1991
568 Akira Taue vs. Mitsuharu Misawa

NJPW Road To Invasion Attack 2014 - Tag 2 03.04.2014
569 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Nick Jackson (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
570 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
571 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Matt Jackson & Prince Devitt) vs. Captain New Japan, El Desperado, Hirooki Goto & Ryusuke Taguchi
572 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
573 BUSHI & KUSHIDA vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
574 CHAOS (Jado, Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Manabu Nakanishi
575 Jushin Thunder Liger, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)

Bull Nakano Produce Empress 08.01.2012
576 Aja Kong vs. Ayako Hamada
577 AKINO & Maki Narumiya vs. Kayoko Haruyama & Ryo Mizunami
578 Dump Matsumoto, Kyoko Inoue, Leon, Sawako Shimono & Tsukushi vs. Cherry, Jaguar Yokota, Manami Toyota, Natsuki Taiyo & Tomoka Nakagawa
579 Kagetsu vs. Kana
580 Emi Sakura, Meiko Satomura & Nanae Takahashi vs. Ayumi Kurihara, Tsukasa Fujimoto & Yoshiko
581 Hikaru Shida vs. Yuzuki Aikawa

PWG Threemendous III 21.07.2012
582 The Super Smash Brothers (Player Uno & Stupefied) (c) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

NJPW Power Struggle 2013 09.11.2013

583 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii
584 Kazuchika Okada (w/Gedo) (c) vs. Karl Anderson (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

PWG All Star Weekend 10 - Tag 1 20.12.2013
585 AR Fox & The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII 04.04.2014
586 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
587 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) & Adam Page
588 RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. Silas Young
589 Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) (No Disqualification Match)
590 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Hanson & Raymond Rowe vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
591 Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Television Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
592 Kevin Steen vs. Michael Elgin
593 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Ladder War)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2013 - Tag 5 10.10.2013
594 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii, Masaaki Mochizuki & Super Shisa)

Dragon Gate Truth Gate 2013 - Tag 7 07.02.2013
595 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Jimmy Saito) & Cyber Kong vs. MAD BLANKEY (Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, Kzy & Mr. Pii Pii Tomakomai Penguin)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1090 14.04.2014
596 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
597 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
598 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
599 Batista & Randy Orton vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
600 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Mark Henry (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
601 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
602 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
603 Fandango & Layla vs. Emma & Santino Marella
604 Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Quarter Final Match)
605 Alberto Del Rio, Alexander Rusev, Bad News Barrett, Curtis Axel, Drew McIntyre, Fandango, Heath Slater, Jack Swagger, Jinder Mahal, Ryback &Titus O'Neil vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

ECW November To Remember 1996 16.11.1996
606 Big Stevie Cool (w/Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) vs. Davey Morton Tyler Jericho

WWE Monday Night RAW #1073 16.12.2013
607 Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2013 03.11.2013
608 CIBA, TSUBASA & We Are Team Veteran (CIMA & Masaaki Mochizuki) vs. Millenials (Flamita, Rocky Lobo, U-T & Yosuke Santa Maria)
609 MAD BLANKEY (BxB Hulk, Cyber Kong & YAMATO) (c) vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa, Shingo Takagi & Uhaa Nation) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
610 Masato Yoshino (c) vs. Naruki Doi (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

EVOLVE 25 10.01.2014
611 Trent Barreta (c) vs. Tony Nese (w/Su Yung) (FIP World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #93 03.04.2014
612 Emma vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
613 Jack Hurley & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
614 Brodus Clay vs. Xavier Woods
615 Tyler Breeze vs. Yoshi Tatsu
616 Corey Graves vs. Sami Zayn

ROH A Night Of Hoopla 11.07.2013
617 Adam Cole vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Matt Taven
618 Delirious vs. Jay Lethal (Special Referee: Maria Kanellis)
619 Davey Richards vs. Silas Young (Lumberjill Match)
620 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Cheeseburger & Roderick Strong (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
621 Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Athena vs. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & MsChif

WWE NXT #94 10.04.2014
622 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
623 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte)
624 Mojo Rawley vs. Sylvester Lefort
625 Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel

NWA Chi-Town Rumble 20.02.1989
626 Ric Flair (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Ricky Steamboat (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
627 Barry Windham (w/Hiro Matsuda) (c) vs. Lex Luger (NWA United States Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE NXT #95 17.04.2014
628 Aiden English vs. Colin Cassady
629 Camacho vs. Oliver Grey
630 Cal Bishop & Wesley Blake vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
631 CJ Parker vs. The Great Khali
632 Baron Corbin & Sawyer Fulton vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger
633 Adrian Neville vs. Brodus Clay

SHIMMER Volume 53 06.04.2013
634 Ayumi Kurihara vs. Mercedes Martinez
635 Jessie McKay vs. Madison Eagles
636 Athena vs. Ayako Hamada

Michinoku Pro Michinoku Pro 20th Anniversary Tokyo Taikai 09.06.2013
637 Ayumu Gunji vs. Kinya Oyanagi
638 Katsuo, Menso-re Oyaji & Otoko Sakari vs. Yapper Man 1, Yapper Man 2 & Yapper Man 3
639 Asura (Behnam Ali & Rui Hiugaji) vs. Kenbai & Rasse
640 Asura (Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu, Kenou & Taro Nohashi) vs. Bad Boy (Daichi Sasaki, Ken45, Manjimaru & Takeshi Minamino)
641 Kesen Numagirolamo & Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Shisaou & Super Delfin (MPW Tohoku Tag Team Title)
642 Fujita Hayato (c) vs. Koji Kanemoto (MPW Tohoku Junior Heavyweight Title)

WWE Judgment Day 2004 16.05.2004
643 Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
644 Mordecai vs. Scotty 2 Hotty
645 Booker T vs. The Undertaker (w/Paul Bearer)
646 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WCW Monday NITRO #157 14.09.1998
647 Meng vs. The Giant

WWF Monday Night RAW #191 06.01.1997
648 Mankind (w/Paul Bearer) vs. Owen Hart (w/Clarence Mason)
649 Bret Hart vs. Vader

WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004 19.10.2004
650 Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1091 21.04.2014
651 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
652 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle (w/Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito
653 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
654 Emma (w/Santino Marella) vs. Layla (w/Fandango)
655 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
656 Aksana vs. Paige
657 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
658 John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE The Great American Bash 2004 27.06.2004
659 Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield (WWE Heavyweight Title Texas Bull Rope Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2013 18.08.2013
660 Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Title Match)
661 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification Match)
662 John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))
663 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Randy Orton (WWE Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Triple H))

WWE Royal Rumble 2011 30.01.2011
664 Edge (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (w/Vickie Guerrero) (World Heavyweight Title Match)
665 Alberto Del Rio vs. Alex Riley vs. Booker T vs. Chavo Guerrero vs. Chris Masters vs. CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan vs. David Otunga vs. Diesel vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Heath Slater vs. Hornswoggle vs. Husky Harris vs. Jack Swagger vs. John Cena vs. John Morrisonvs. JTG vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Kane vs. King Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. Mason Ryan vs. Michael McGillicutty vs. R-Truth vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Santino Marella vs. Ted DiBiase vs. The Big Show vs. The Great Khali vs. Tyler Reks vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Vladimir Kozlovvs. Wade Barrett vs. William Regal vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder (Royal Rumble Match)

WWF In Your House 24: Breakdown 27.09.1998
666 Bradshaw vs. Vader (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WWE NXT #96 24.04.2014
667 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Travis Tyler
668 Charlotte & Sasha Banks vs. Emma & Paige
669 Mason Ryan vs. Tyson Kidd
670 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
671 Corey Graves & The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Sami Zayn & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

WCW Monday NITRO #20 15.01.1996
672 Hulk Hogan vs. Meng (w/The Taskmaster)
673 Ric Flair (w/Jimmy Hart) (c) vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWF RAW is WAR #226 22.09.1997
674 Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (w/Chyna) (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

WCW Clash Of The Champions #29 16.11.1994
675 Dustin Rhodes vs. Vader (w/Harley Race)

WCW Saturday Night 21.11.1992
676 Vader vs Dustin Rhodes

AJPW Summer Action Series 1986 - Tag 20 05.06.1989
677 Brad Armstrong vs. Hiro Saito (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match (vakant))
678 Killer Khan vs. Riki Choshu (Death Match)

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 19 05.06.1989
679 Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada (c) vs. Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
680 Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1092 28.04.2014
681 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
682 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil
683 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
684 Alberto Del Rio vs. Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust)
685 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Xavier Woods (w/R-Truth)
686 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) (w/Hornswoggle) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
687 Paige (c) vs. Brie Bella (w/Daniel Bryan) (WWE Divas Title Match)
688 Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match)
689 Randy Orton (w/Batista & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #766 25.04.2014
690 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
691 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (w/Bray Wyatt)

WWE Main Event #82 22.04.2014
692 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E
693 Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil

AJPW Super Power Series 1992 - Tag 8 25.05.1992
694 Mitsuharu Misawa & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Johnny Smith & The Patriot
695 Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas (c) vs. Kenta Kobashi & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)


*MAY*

AJPW Summer Action Series 1989 - Tag 10 15.07.1989
696 Genichiro Tenryu & Stan Hansen vs. Jumbo Tsuruta & Kenta Kobashi

NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2014 03.05.2014
697 BUSHI, Captain New Japan, El Desperado & Mascara Dorada vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan, KUSHIDA, Tiger Mask & Yohei Komatsu
698 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
699 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
700 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Wes Brisco (NWA World Heavyweight Title Match)
701 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
702 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
703 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Tomoaki Honma (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
704 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tetsuya Naito & Togi Makabe (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
705 Daniel Gracie & Rolles Gracie vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Shinsuke Nakamura (Pro-Wrestling vs. Jiu-Jitsu Mixed Martial Arts Match)
706 Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. AJ Styles (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Extreme Rules 2014 04.05.2014
707 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (WeeLC Match)
708 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
709 Alexander Rusev (w/Lana) vs. R-Truth & Xavier Woods
710 Big E (c) vs. Bad News Barrett (Intercontinental Title Match)
711 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
712 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (Steel Cage Match)
713 Paige (c) vs. Tamina Snuka (WWE Divas Title Match)
714 Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Title Extreme Rules Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1093 05.05.2014
715 Dean Ambrose (w/Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (c) vs. Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler vs.Fandango vs. Goldust vs. Heath Slater vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sheamusvs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (WWE United States Title 20 Man Battle Royal)
716 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
717 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel)
718 Kofi Kingston vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
719 Alberto Del Rio vs. Daniel Bryan (w/Brie Bella)
720 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Big E (Intercontinental Title Match)
721 The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

WWE NXT #97 24.04.2014
722 Bo Dallas vs. Tyson Kidd
723 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
724 Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch
725 Layla vs. Natalya (WWE NXT Women's Title Quarter Final Match)
726 Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey
727 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Brodus Clay (WWE NXT Title No Disqualification Match)

PWX An Evil Twist Of Fate 05.10.2012
728 Kevin Steen vs. Matt Hardy (No Disqualification Match)

WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede 06.07.1997
729 Hunter Hearst Helmsley (w/Chyna) vs. Mankind
730 Taka Michinoku vs. The Great Sasuke
731 The Undertaker (c) vs. Vader (w/Paul Bearer) WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
732 Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Steve Austin & The Legion Of Doom (Road Warrior Animal & Road Warrior Hawk) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart,Brian Pillman, Jim Neidhart, Owen Hart & The British Bulldog) (w/Diana Smith)

PWG Mystery Vortex II 28.03.2014
733 Andrew Everett vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee
734 B-Boy, Joey Ryan & Willie Mack vs. The RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) & Peter Avalon
735 Roderick Strong vs. Tony Nese
736 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) vs. The Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin)
737 Chris Hero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
738 Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly
739 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title Match)
740 Adam Cole (c) vs. Candice LeRae (PWG World Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #513 28.04.2014
741 Kazarian vs. Knux (w/The Menagerie)

ECW Hardcore TV #236 18.10.1997
742 The Gangstanators (John Kronus & New Jack) (c) vs. The FBI (Little Guido & Tracy Smothers) (ECW World Tag Team Title Match)
743 Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray Dudley & D-Von Dudley)
744 Taz (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (ECW World Television Title Match)
745 Chris Candido & Lance Storm vs. Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon

NJPW Summer Fight Series 1983 - Tag 33 04.08.1983
746 Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs. Riki Choshu (WWF International Heavyweight Title Match)

ROH/NJPW Global Wars 10.05.2014
747 ACH vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
748 Michael Elgin vs. Takaaki Watanabe
749 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
750 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong
751 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley &KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
752 CHAOS (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger
753 Jay Lethal (c) (w/Truth Martini) vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title Four Corner Survival Match)
754 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson) vs. CHAOS (Gedo & Kazuchika Okada)
755 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kevin Steen (ROH World Title Match)

ECW Hardcore TV #242 06.12.1997
756 Doug Furnas & Philip LaFon (c) vs. Axl Rotten & Balls Mahoney vs. Chris Candido & Lance Storm (ECW World Tag Team Title Three Way Elimination Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1094 12.05.2014
757 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rob Van Dam
758 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
759 John Cena & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
760 Natalya vs. Nikki Bella
761 Curtis Axel (w/Ryback) vs. Sheamus
762 Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) vs. Sheamus
763 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
764 Cody Rhodes (w/Goldust) vs. Damien Sandow
765 Batista (w/Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. Roman Reigns (w/Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins)

AJPW Grand Champion Carnival I - Tag 20 14.04.1983
766 Stan Hansen vs. Terry Funk

NJPW G1 Climax 2009 ~ New Lords, New Laws ~ - Tag 8 16.08.2009
767 Kazuchika Okada vs. TAJIRI
768 Takashi Sugiura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
769 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2009 Semi Final Match)
770 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2009 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #514 15.05.2014
771 Crazzy Steve vs. Kazarian

NJPW IWGP Champion Series 1986 - Tag 25 12.06.1986
772 Akira Maeda vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (IWGP League 1986 Block B Match)

NOAH Autumn Navigation 2009 - Tag 1 15.10.2009
773 KENTA vs. Ricky Marvin (NOAH Junior Heavyweight League 2009 Block A Match)

NJPW Sengoku Series 1988 12.09.1988
774 Hiro Saito, Kuniaki Kobayashi, Masa Saito, Riki Choshu & Super Strong Machine vs. Keiichi Yamada, Kengo Kimura, Shiro Koshinaka, Tatsumi Fujinami& Yoshiaki Fujiwara (Ten Man Elimination Match)

WWF Heat 12/05/1999
775 Mark Henry vs. Taka Michinoku

ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds 17.05.2014
776 ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe
777 CHAOS (Gedo & Jado) vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong)
778 Jay Lethal (w/Truth Martini) (c) vs. KUSHIDA (ROH World Television Title Match)
779 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
780 Kevin Steen vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
781 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis)
782 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
783 Adam Cole (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (ROH World Title Match)
784 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. Michael Elgin (IWGP Heavyweight Title Triple Threat Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1095 19.05.2014
785 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Sheamus
786 Big E vs. Ryback (w/Curtis Axel) (Beat The Clock Match)
787 Heath Slater (w/Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
788 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Beat The Clock Match)
789 Batista vs. Seth Rollins
790 Alicia Fox vs. Paige
791 Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat The Clock Match)
792 John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan)

WWE NXT #98 24.04.2014
793 Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) vs. Emma (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
794 El Local & Kalisto vs. The Legionnaires (Marcus Louis & Sylvester Lefort)
795 Camacho vs. Captain Comic
796 Alexa Bliss vs. Alicia Fox (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Quarter Final Match)
797 Aiden English vs. Baron Corbin vs. Bo Dallas vs. Brodus Clay vs. Camacho vs. Curt Hawkins vs. Danny Burch vs. El Local vs. Jason Jordan vs. Kalistovs. Marcus Louis vs. Mason Ryan vs. Mojo Rawley vs. Oliver Grey vs. Sami Zayn vs. Sylvester Lefort vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Xavier Woods vs. Yoshi Tatsu (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership 20 Man Battle Royal)

WWE NXT #99 15.05.2014
798 Buddy Murphy & Elias Sampson vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
799 Alexa Bliss vs. Charlotte (w/Sasha Banks) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
800 Aiden English vs. Mojo Rawley
801 Angelo Dawkins vs. Colin Cassady
802Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Triple Threat Match)

WWE NXT #100 22.05.2014
803 Big E vs. Bo Dallas (Win Or Go Home Match)
804 Paige vs. Tamina Snuka
805 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
806 Natalya vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte) (WWE NXT Women's Title Tournament Semi Final Match)
807 Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins

CZW To Infinity 27.04.2014
808 Chris Dickinson vs. MASADA
809 Danny Havoc vs. Matt Tremont
810 DJ Hyde vs. Kevin Steen
811 The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs. The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
812 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)

CZW Fist Fight 08.05.2010
813 Sabian (c) vs. Adam Cole vs. Ruckus (CZW Junior Heavyweight Title Three Way Elimination Match)

ROH Respect Is Earned II 07.06.2008
814 Erick Stevens vs. Roderick Strong (Fight Without Honor)

TNA Xplosion #121 17.01.2006
815 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Roderick Strong

Smackdown 1 1 2010 
816 The Great Khali Vs The Carolina Panther

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #770 23.05.2014
817 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara

WWE Monday Night RAW #1096 26.05.2014
818 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam
819 Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae
820 Drew McIntyre (w/Heath Slater, Hornswoggle & Jinder Mahal) vs. El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando)
821 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
822 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton)
823 Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) vs. Goldust (No Holds Barred Two On One Handicap Match)
824 Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
825 Alicia Fox vs. Emma
826 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
827 Alberto Del Rio vs. Sheamus

WWE NXT Takeover 29.05.2014
828 Adam Rose vs. Camacho
829 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. El Local & Kalisto (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)
830 Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title #1 Contendership Match)
831 Charlotte (w/Ric Flair) vs. Natalya (w/Bret Hart) (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Tournament Final Match (vakant))
832 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Match)

ZERO1 Yasukuni Shrine Festival 10th Anniversary 30.03.2014
833 Meiko Satomura vs. Yuhi
834 Dangan Yankees (Daichi Hashimoto & Masato Tanaka) vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Shinjiro Otani
835 James Raideen (c) vs. Kohei Sato (ZERO1 World Heavyweight Title Match)


*JUN*

WWE Payback 2014 01.06.2014
836 El Torito (w/Diego & Fernando) vs. Hornswoggle (w/Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater & Jinder Mahal) (Hair vs. Mask Match)
837 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE United States Title Match)
838 Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
839 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
840 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
841 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Title Match)
842 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena (w/Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (Last Man Standing Match)
843 Paige (c) vs. Alicia Fox (WWE Divas Title Match)
844 Evolution (Batista, Randy Orton & Triple H) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

TNA Impact Wrestling 05-23-2013
845 Suicide vs Petey Williams vs Joey Ryan

WWE Monday Night RAW #1097 02.06.2014
846 Bad News Barrett & Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam & Sheamus
847 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
848 John Cena vs. Kane
849 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
850 Aksana & Alicia Fox vs. Nikki Bella
851 Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
852 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
853 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
854 Goldust & Sin Cara vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)

BJW World Triangle Night In Korakuen 30.07.2012
855 The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) (c) vs. Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)

BJW 26.03.2012
856 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yoshihito Sasaki (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Final Match)

WWF King Of The Ring 2001 24.06.2001 
857 Kurt Angle vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight )

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #451 11.04.2008
858 Chuck Palumbo vs. Matt Hardy

Legend The Pro-Wrestling 2014 13.01.2014
859 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Okabayashi

NOAH Navigation Over The Date Line 2002 - Tag 9
860 Yoshinari Ogawa (c) vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (GHC Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW Back To Yokohama Arena 25.05.2014
861 El Desperado, Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Ryusuke Taguchi & Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
862 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
863 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) vs. Rob Conway & Wes Brisco (NWA World Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
864 CHAOS (Takashi Iizuka & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Shelton Benjamin)
865 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tetsuya Naito
866 Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Rolles Gracie
867 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Kota Ibushi (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
868 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match )
869 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Daniel Gracie (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)
870 AJ Styles (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1098 09.06.2014
871 Bad News Barrett vs. Sheamus (Non Title Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
872 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
873 Goldust & R-Truth vs. Curtis Axel & Ryback
874 Damien Sandow & Fandango (w/Layla) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
875 Bo Dallas vs. Xavier Woods
876 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Rob Van Dam (Money In The Bank Qualifying Match)
877 Alicia Fox (w/Aksana) vs. Paige
878 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Santino Marella
879 Dean Ambrose, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

UWF Fighting Square Hakata 24.07.1989
880 Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano

WWE Monday Night RAW #1099 16.06.2014
881 Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins
882 Bad News Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose
883 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Sheamus
884 Heath Slater vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
885 Adam Rose & Summer Rae vs. Fandango & Layla
886 Bad News Barrett vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Ryback vs. Santino Marella vs. Sin Cara vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods (Money In The Bank Qualifying Battle Royal)
887 Cameron (w/Naomi) vs. Paige
888 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
889 John Cena vs. Kane (Money In The Bank Qualifying Stretcher Match)

WWE Money In The Bank 2014 29.06.2014
890 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
891 Paige (c) vs. Naomi (w/Cameron) (WWE Divas Title Match)
892 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
893 Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins (Money In The Bank Ladder Match)
894 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
895 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
896 Layla vs. Summer Rae (Special Referee: Fandango)
897 Alberto Del Rio vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. John Cena vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Title Ladder Match (vakant))


*JUL*

WWE Monday Night RAW #1101 30.06.2014
898 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
899 Sheamus & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
900 Nikki Bella vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
901 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
902 Damien Sandow vs. The Great Khali
903 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango (w/Layla)
904 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
905 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee (WWE Divas Title Match)
906 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane & Randy Orton

NJPW Dominion 6.21 21.06.2014
907 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
908 Tama Tonga vs. Tetsuya Naito
909 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma & Yuji Nagata
910 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
911 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Ricochet (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
912 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
913 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii)
914 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Togi Makabe (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
918 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Bad Luck Fale (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

Fortune Dream 1 - 08.06.2014
919 Hayato Mashita vs. Tamon Honda
920 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Meiko Satomura
921 Kengo Mashimo & Tank Nagai vs. Koji Doi & Shuji Ishikawa
922 AKIRA, Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) & Kazuki Hashimoto
923 Akitoshi Saito & Kotaro Suzuki vs. Dangan Yankees (Fujita Hayato & Masato Tanaka)
924 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino
925 Daisuke Sekimoto & Kento Miyahara vs. Kohei Sato & Yuji Hino

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #774 20.06.2014
926 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

ROH Best In The World 2014 22.06.2014
927 ACH vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Tadarius Thomas vs. Takaaki Watanabe vs. Tommaso Ciampa (ROH World Television Title #1 Contendership Six Man Mayhem Match)
928 Jay Lethal (w/Seleziya Sparx & Truth Martini) (c) vs. Matt Taven (ROH World Television Title Match)
929 Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong (Submission Match)
930 Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett (w/Maria Kanellis) vs. The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) (No Disqualification Tag Team Match)
931 Kevin Steen vs. Silas Young
932 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
933 Adam Cole (c) vs. Michael Elgin (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Navigate for Evolution '07 - Tag 10 04.03.2007
934 Jun Akiyama vs. Mohammed Yone

WWE Monday Night RAW #725
935 Umaga (c) (w/Armando Estrada & Vince McMahon) vs. Santino Marella (Intercontinental Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1102 07.07.2014
936 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
937 Rob Van Dam vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
938 Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton
939 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
940 Damien Sandow vs. Sheamus
941 Chris Jericho vs. The Miz
942 AJ Lee & Paige vs. The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
943 Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman) vs. Kofi Kingston
944 Bo Dallas vs. El Torito (w/Diego)
945 John Cena vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Proving Grounds 2014 10.05.2014
946 Greg Excellent vs. Joey Ryan
947 Shane Strickland (c) vs. Candice LeRae (CZW Wired TV Title Match)
948 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (w/Shelly Martinez) (c) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)
949 Drew Gulak (c) vs. Biff Busick (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
950 Danny Havoc vs. Dysfunction (Falls Count Anywhere Ultraviolent Death Match)

NJPW Fighting Spirit 2004 - Tag 14 15.02.2004
951 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (IWGP Heavyweight Title Tournament Final Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 2004 - Tag 8 15.08.2004
952 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2004 Semi Final Match)

World Of Sport 1974
953 Les Kellett Vs. Leon Arris

World Of Sport 1986
954 Marty Jones vs William Regal

WWE SmackDown, Sept. 20, 2013
955 Ryback vs. local competitor

WWE Monday Night RAW #1100 23.06.2014
956 Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso) vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
957 Erick Rowan (w/Luke Harper) vs. Jey Uso (w/Jimmy Uso)
958 Alicia Fox vs. Naomi (w/Cameron)
959 Bo Dallas vs. Titus O'Neil
960 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
961 Bad News Barrett (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
962 Stephanie McMahon vs. Vickie Guerrero (Mud Pool Match)
963 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Kofi Kingston
964 Big E vs. Damien Sandow
965 Alberto Del Rio, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro & Randy Orton vs. John Cena, Roman Reigns & Sheamus

NJPW G1 Climax 1998 - Tag 2 01.08.1998
966 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Shinya Hashimoto (G1 Climax 1998 Second Round Match)

NJPW Wrestling World In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1996
967 Antonio Inoki vs. Big Van Vader

NJPW Dream Tour 1990 01.11.1990
968 Keiji Muto & Masahiro Chono (c) vs. Hiroshi Hase & Kensuke Sasaki (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW 01.11.1989 
969 Big Van Vader, Tom Prichard & Tony St. Clair vs. Jushin Liger, Masahiro Chono & Riki Choshu

NJPW Sengoku Battle Series 1987 17.09.1987
970 Antonio Inoki, Dick Murdoch, Masa Saito, Seiji Sakaguchi & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda, Nobuhiko Takada, Riki Choshu, Super Strong Machine& Tatsumi Fujinami (Ten Man Tag Team Elimination Match)

NJPW Battlefield In Tokyo Dome 04.01.1994
971 Antonio Inoki vs. Genichiro Tenryu

AAW War Is Coming 2013 25.10.2013
972 Shane Hollister (w/Scarlett Bordeaux) (c) vs. Eddie Kingston (AAW Heavyweight Title Match)
973 Jimmy Jacobs vs. Knight Wagner vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Matt Cage

ROH Only The Strong Survive 15.01.2011
974 Roderick Strong (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)

NOAH Differ Cup 2005 - Tag 2 08.05.2005
975 Amazing Kong vs. Stalker Ichikawa
976 Amazing Kong vs. DJ Nira & Stalker Ichikawa

CHIKARA You Only Live Twice 25.05.2014
977 Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares, Nøkken & Tursas) (w/Milo Schnitzler) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black)
978 Archibald Peck vs. Jimmy Jacobs
979 Eddie Kingston (c) vs. Icarus (CHIKARA Grand Title Match)
980 The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1103 14.07.2014
981 Sheamus vs. The Miz
982 Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
983 Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
984 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Nikki Bella
985 Big E vs. Cesaro (w/Paul Heyman)
986 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
987 Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
988 John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins

PWG Sold Our Souls For Rock 'n Roll 23.05.2014
989 Brian Cage vs. Roderick Strong
990 AR Fox vs. Rich Swann
991 The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
992 Alex Koslov vs. Rocky Romero
993 ACH vs. Ricochet
994 Cedric Alexander, Johnny Gargano & Trevor Lee vs. Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
995 Adam Cole (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly (PWG World Title Submission Or Knockout Only Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #777 11.07.2014
996 Roman Reigns vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Stardom 3rd Anniversay Show 26.01.2014
997 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
998 Kaori Yoneyama, Kellie Skater & Yuhi vs. Hiroyo Matsumoto, Manami Toyota & Mayu Iwatani
999 Takumi Iroha vs. Yoshiko
1000 Miho Wakizawa & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1001 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Kairi Hojo (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1002 Io Shirai (c) vs. Natsuki Taiyo (Queen Of Stardom Title Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 1 24.05.2013
1003 ACH vs. Josh Alexander (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1004 Ethan Page vs. Seleziya Sparx (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1005 Biff Busick vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)
1006 Adam Cole vs. Tim Donst (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 First Round Match)

AIW The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 - Tag 2 25.05.2013
1007 Josh Alexander vs. Marion Fontaine (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1008 BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Dickinson (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Quarter Final Match)
1009 Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1010 Johnny Gargano vs. Kimber Lee (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Semi Final Match)
1011 ACH vs. Biff Busick
1012 Ethan Page vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Michael Elgin (JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Final Three Way Elimination Match)

XMW 3. Aniversario 21.06.2014
1013 Ares (c) vs. Pentagon Jr. (PDM Light Heavyweight Title Super Libre Match)
1014 La Magnifica vs. Ludark Shaitan (100 Lighttubes Match)

WWE SummerSlam 2004 15.08.2004
1015 Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (w/Luther Reigns)
1016 Chris Benoit (c) vs. Randy Orton (World Heavyweight Title Match)

PWR 08.06.2014
1017 El Pistolero vs. Timothy Thatcher

WWE Battleground 2014 20.07.2014
1018 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) (WWE Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1019 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1020 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1021 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho
1022 Alberto Del Rio vs. Big E vs. Bo Dallas vs. Cesaro vs. Curtis Axel vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater vs. Kofi Kingstonvs. R-Truth vs. Ryback vs. Sheamus vs. Sin Cara vs. The Great Khali vs. The Miz vs. Titus O'Neil vs. Xavier Woods vs. Zack Ryder (Intercontinental Title Battle Royal (vakant))
1023 John Cena (c) vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns (WWE World Heavyweight Title Fatal Four Way Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 1 21.07.2014
1024 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1025 Doc Gallows vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1026 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1027 Satoshi Kojima vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1028 Minoru Suzuki vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1029 Tetsuya Naito vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1030 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1031 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1032 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1033 AJ Styles vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

World Of Sport 1979
1034 Big Daddy Vs. John Quinn

WWE Monday Night RAW #1104 21.07.2014
1035 Kane & Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1036 Alicia Fox, Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Nikki Bella
1037 Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow
1038 Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
1039 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Emma & Natalya
1040 Fandango vs. Zack Ryder (w/Layla & Summer Rae)
1041 Big E & Kofi Kingston vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1042 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. The Great Khali
1043 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 2 23.07.2014
1044 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1045 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1046 Hirooki Goto vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1047 Lance Archer vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1048 Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1049 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1050 AJ Styles vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1051 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1052 Karl Anderson vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1053 Doc Gallows vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #984 02.04.2012
1054 CM Punk (c) vs. Mark Henry (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #948 25.07.2011
1055 Rey Mysterio (c) vs. John Cena (WWE Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #779 25.07.2014
1056 Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose (No Disqualification Match)
1057 Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth
1058 Alberto Del Rio vs. Roman Reigns

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 3 25.07.2014
1059 Doc Gallows vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1060 Karl Anderson vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1061 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1062 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1063 Tetsuya Naito vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1064 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1065 Bad Luck Fale vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1066 Hirooki Goto vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1067 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1068 Kazuchika Okada vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

ROH Testing The Limit 07.08.2004
1069 Austin Aries vs. Bryan Danielson (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 4 26.07.2014
1070 Bad Luck Fale vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1071 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1072 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1073 Hirooki Goto vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1074 Tomoaki Honma vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1075 Lance Archer vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1076 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1077 AJ Styles vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1078 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1079 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AAW The Chaos Theory 2014 24.01.2014
1080 Eddie Kingston (w/Jordynne Grace) vs. Jonathan Gresham
1081 Ethan Page & Michael Elgin (c) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation (AAW Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1105 28.07.2014
1082 Cesaro vs. John Cena
1083 Dolph Ziggler & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) & The Miz
1084 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1085 Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow
1086 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1087 Alicia Fox & Cameron vs. Naomi & Natalya
1088 Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 5 28.07.2014
1089 Doc Gallows vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1090 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1091 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1092 Minoru Suzuki vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1093 Karl Anderson vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1094 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1095 AJ Styles vs. Hirooki Goto (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1096 Bad Luck Fale vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1097 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1098 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 6 31.07.2014
1099 Bad Luck Fale vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1100 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1101 Togi Makabe vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1102 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1103 Hirooki Goto vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1104 Lance Archer vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1105 Shelton Benjamin vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1106 AJ Styles vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1107 Kazuchika Okada vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1108 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)


*AUG*

IMPACT Wrestling #525 - Destination X 31.07.2014
1109 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (TNA World Tag Team Title Match)
1110 DJ Z vs. Low Ki vs. Manik (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1111 Sanada vs Brian Cage vs Crazzy Steve (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1112 Homicide vs. Samoa Joe vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Qualifying Three Way Match)
1113 Lashley (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 7 01.08.2014
1114 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1115 Lance Archer vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1116 Karl Anderson vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1117 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Doc Gallows (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1118 Hirooki Goto vs. Hiroyoshi Tenzan (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1119 Bad Luck Fale vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1120 Tetsuya Naito vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1121 AJ Styles vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1122 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1123 Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

TNA iMPACT #94 13.04.2006
1124 Christopher Daniels (c) vs. Samoa Joe (TNA X-Division Title Match)

WWF WrestleMania VI - "The Ultimate Challenge" 01.04.1990
1125 Koko B. Ware vs. Rick Martel
1126 The Colossal Connection (Andre The Giant & Haku) (w/Bobby Heenan) (c) vs. Demolition (Ax & Smash) (WWF World Tag Team Title Match)
1127 Earthquake (w/Jimmy Hart) vs. Hercules
1128 Brutus Beefcake vs. Mr. Perfect (w/The Genius)
1129 Bad News Brown vs. Roddy Piper
1130 The Bolsheviks (Boris Zhukov & Nikolai Volkoff) vs. The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart)
1131 The Barbarian (w/Bobby Heenan) vs. Tito Santana
1132 Dusty Rhodes & Sapphire (w/Miss Elizabeth) vs. Queen Sherri & Randy Savage
1133 The Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) (w/Mr. Fuji) vs. The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels)
1134 Dino Bravo (w/Earthquake & Jimmy Hart) vs. Jim Duggan
1135 Jake Roberts vs. Ted DiBiase (w/Virgil) (Million Dollar Championship Match)
1136 Akeem (w/Slick) vs. The Big Boss Man
1137 Jimmy Snuka vs. Rick Rude (w/Bobby Heenan)
1138 Hulk Hogan (c) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (c) (WWF World Heavyweight Title / WWF Intercontinental Title Match)

AJPW 85 Gekitoh! Exciting Wars - Tag 14 09.03.1985
1139 Harley Race & Klaus Wallas vs. Killer Khan & Masanobu Kurisu
1140 Kuniaki Kobayashi vs. Tiger Mask
1141 Giant Baba, Mighty Inoue & Takashi Ishikawa vs. Kokusai Ketsumeigun (Goro Tsurumi, Rusher Kimura & Ryuma Go)
1142 Ishin Gundan (Riki Choshu & Yoshiaki Yatsu) vs. Bruiser Brody & Killer Brooks
1143 Genichiro Tenryu & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. The Road Warriors (Animal Warrior & Hawk Warrior) (w/Paul Ellering) (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 8 03.08.2014
1144 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1145 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1146 Shelton Benjamin vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1147 Doc Gallows vs. Satoshi Kojima (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1148 Hirooki Goto vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1149 AJ Styles vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1150 Minoru Suzuki vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1151 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1152 Kazuchika Okada vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1153 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

JAPW Smarts Only 07.06.2002
1154 American Dragon vs. Low Ki (Tap Out Match)

NOAH Navigate For Evolution 2006: Haruka Eigen Goodbye Tour - Tag 10 05.03.2006
1155 Akira Taue vs. Naomichi Marufuji

WWE Monday Night RAW #1106 04.08.2014
1156 Kane vs. Roman Reigns (Last Man Standing Match)
1157 Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry
1158 Alberto Del Rio vs. Dean Ambrose (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)
1159 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Sin Cara
1160 Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler
1161 Goldust & Stardust vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1162 Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper (w/Erick Rowan)
1163 Diego (w/El Torito, Layla & Summer Rae) vs. Fandango
1164 Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
1165 Heath Slater vs. Seth Rollins (Beat The Clock Challenge Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 9 04.08.2014
1166 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1167 Lance Archer vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1168 Doc Gallows vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1169 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1170 Minoru Suzuki vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1171 Bad Luck Fale vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1172 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1173 AJ Styles vs. Karl Anderson (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1174 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Shelton Benjamin (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1175 Hirooki Goto vs. Kazuchika Okada (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

AJPW Excite Series 2014 - Tag 2 08.02.2014
1176 Hikaru Sato vs. Masaaki Mochizuki (Junior Battle Of Glory Block B Match)
1177 Akebono, Shigehiro Irie & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) & Kaji Tomato

AJPW Dynamite Series 2014 - Tag 1 15.06.2014
1178 Atsushi Aoki & Masanobu Fuchi vs. Ultimo Dragon & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
1179 Hideki Suzuki & KENSO vs. Hikaru Sato & Suwama
1180 Jun Akiyama vs. Takao Omori (Triple Crown Title Match (vakant))

AJPW Summer Action Series 2014 - Tag 8 27.07.2014
1181 Menso-re Oyaji vs. SUSHI
1182 Dory Funk Jr., Osamu Nishimura & Yutaka Yoshie vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Takao Omori & Ultimo Dragon
1183 Dark Kingdom (Kengo Mashimo & KENSO) vs. Hideki Suzuki & Zeus
1184 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) vs. Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki)
1185 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Dark Kingdom (Mitsuya Nagai & Takeshi Minamino) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1186 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Hikaru Sato (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1187 Suwama (c) vs. Joe Doering (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 10 06.08.2014
1188 Satoshi Kojima vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1189 Bad Luck Fale vs. Davey Boy Smith Jr. (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1190 Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1191 Karl Anderson vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1192 Togi Makabe vs. Toru Yano (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1193 AJ Styles vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1194 Kazuchika Okada vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1195 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1196 Katsuyori Shibata vs. Tomohiro Ishii (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1197 Doc Gallows vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)

AJPW New Year Wars 2014 - Tag 1 02.01.2014
1198 Kotaro Suzuki & Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura & Ryuji Hijikata
1199 Hikaru Sato vs. Kento Miyahara
1200 Jon Bolen, SUSHI & Tyson Dux vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1201 Go Shiozaki vs. KENSO
1203 Ultimo Dragon (c) vs. Atsushi Aoki (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1204 Akebono, Suwama & Taiyo Kea vs. Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) & Takao Omori
1205 Hikaru Sato vs. Jon Bolen vs. Jun Akiyama vs. Keisuke Ishii vs. Kento Miyahara vs. Kotaro Suzuki vs. Masanobu Fuchi vs. Masao Inoue vs. Osamu Nishimura vs. Ryuji Hijikata vs. Shigehiro Irie vs. Soma Takao vs. SUSHI vs. Suwama vs. Taiyo Kea vs. Takao Omori vs. Tyson Dux (17 Man Battle Royal)

IMPACT Wrestling #526 07.08.2014
1206 Abyss vs. Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1207 Gunner, Mr. Anderson & Samuel Shaw vs. The BroMans (DJ Z, Jessie Godderz & Robbie E)
1208 Al Snow, Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) & Tommy Dreamer vs. Ethan Carter III, Ezekiel Jackson, Rhino & Snitsky (Eight Man Tag Team Hardcore War Match)
1209 Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe vs. Sanada (TNA X-Division Title Three Way Match (vakant))

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 11 08.08.2014
1210 Shelton Benjamin vs. Tomoaki Honma (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1211 Toru Yano vs. Yujiro Takahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1212 Hirooki Goto vs. Lance Archer (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1213 Karl Anderson vs. Tetsuya Naito (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1214 Tomohiro Ishii vs. Yuji Nagata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1215 Doc Gallows vs. Katsuyori Shibata (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1216 Bad Luck Fale vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1217 AJ Styles vs. Togi Makabe (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)
1218 Davey Boy Smith Jr. vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (G1 Climax 2014 Block A Match)
1219 Kazuchika Okada vs. Minoru Suzuki (G1 Climax 2014 Block B Match)

NJPW G1 Climax 24 - Tag 12 10.08.2014
1220 Suzuki-gun (Davey Boy Smith Jr., El Desperado, Lance Archer & TAKA Michinoku) vs. TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima), Ryusuke Taguchi & Tiger Mask
1221 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. BUSHI, Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
1222 CHAOS (Toru Yano & YOSHI-HASHI) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, Shelton Benjamin & Takashi Iizuka)
1223 Captain New Japan & Jushin Thunder Liger vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Michael Bennett) (w/Maria Kanellis)
1224 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1225 Tetsuya Naito vs. Tomoaki Honma
1226 Karl Anderson vs. Tomohiro Ishii
1227 Hirooki Goto vs. Katsuyori Shibata
1228 AJ Styles vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi
1229 Kazuchika Okada vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (G1 Climax 2014 Final Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1107 11.08.2014
1230 Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback)
1231 Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins
1232 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1233 AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
1234 Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
1235 Randy Orton vs. Sheamus

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
1236 ***** Casas vs. Rush (Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series II 1995 - Tag 17 10.09.1995
1237 Mitsuharu Misawa (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

TNA Xplosion 08.08.2014
1238 James Storm vs. Tigre Uno

AJPW Champion Carnival 1993 - Tag 16 14.04.1993
1239 Kenta Kobashi vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1240 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)
1241 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Terry Gordy (Champion Carnival 1993 First Round Match)

AJPW Summer Action Series 1992 - Tag 23 31.07.1992
1242 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinari Ogawa vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & Tsuyoshi Kikuchi
1243 Stan Hansen (c) vs. Akira Taue (Triple Crown Title Match)

ZERO-ONE New Whirlpool-1 Truth II 2004 - Tag 2 03.10.2004
1244 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)
1245 Shinjiro Otani & Takao Omori (c) vs. Masato Tanaka & Wataru Sakata (NWA Intercontinental Tag Team Title Match)

CMLL Domingos Arena Mexico 20.04.2014
1246 Syuri (w/El Sagrado) (c) vs. La Amapola (w/Sangre Azteca) (REINA-CMLL International Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE NXT #102 12.06.2014
1247 Bayley, Emma & Paige vs. Charlotte, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1248 Colin Cassady vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1249 Mr. NXT (Bo Dallas) vs. Sami Zayn
1250 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya) (WWE NXT Title Match)

WWE NXT #103 19.06.2014
1251 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Charlotte & Summer Rae)
1252 Garrett Dylan vs. Mojo Rawley
1253 Angelo Dawkins & Travis Tyler vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1254 Kalisto vs. Tyler Breeze
1255 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)

WWE NXT #104 26.06.2014
1256 Matt Sugarman & Tee Perkins vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1257 Bull Dempsey vs. Xavier Woods
1258 Becky Lynch vs. Summer Rae (w/Charlotte & Sasha Banks)
1259 Colin Cassady vs. Sawyer Fulton
1260 Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam

WNC-REINA JOSHI + JAM MANILA 25.01.2014
1261 Syuri (c) vs. Mia Yim (WNC Women's Title / REINA World Women's Title / REINA-CMLL International Title Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1994 - Tag 18 11.04.1994
1262 Jun Akiyama vs. Kenta Kobashi (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1263 Akira Taue vs. Stan Hansen (Champion Carnival 1994 First Round Match)
1264 Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Toshiaki Kawada

AJPW Super Power Series 1989 - Tag 10 24.05.1989
1265 Dan Kroffat, Dan Spivey & Doug Furnas vs. Genichiro Tenryu, Samson Fuyuki & Toshiaki Kawada 

AJPW October Giant Series 1989 - Tag 1 30.09.1989
1266 Dan Kroffat, Doug Furnas & Ken Shamrock vs. Joe Malenko, Kenta Kobashi & Shinichi Nakano

WAR Revolution Rumble '94 02.03.1994
1267 Atsushi Onita & Tarzan Goto vs. Ashura Hara & Genichiro Tenryu

WNC 30.08.2012
1268 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Koji Doi
1269 AKIRA, Starbuck & Syuri vs. The Unholy Alliance (Mikey Whipwreck & TAJIRI) & Kana (Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
1270 Hajime Ohara vs. Ultimo Dragon
1271 Makoto vs. Nozaki

WWE SummerSlam 2014 Kickoff 17.08.2014
1272 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam

WWE SummerSlam 2014 17.08.2014
1273 The Miz (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
1274 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (WWE Divas Title Match)
1275 Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter) vs. Rusev (w/Lana) (Flag Match)
1276 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1277 Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho
1278 Brie Bella vs. Stephanie McMahon
1279 Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
1280 John Cena (c) vs. Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE SmackDown #283 13.01.2005
1281 Kurt Angle vs. Roderick Strong (Kurt Angle Invitational Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1108 18.08.2014
1282 Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1283 Natalya vs. Paige
1284 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Title Match)
1285 Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
1286 Randy Orton & RybAxel (Curtis Axel & Ryback) vs. Rob Van Dam, Roman Reigns & Sheamus
1287 Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)
1288 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

EVOLVE 31 08.08.2014
1289 Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1290 Biff Busick vs. James Raideen (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
1291 Dos Ben Dejos (Eddie Rios & Jay Cruz) & Lince Dorado vs. Jesus De Leon & The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)
1292 Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Sydal
1293 The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (w/Ivelisse) vs. The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) (w/Su Yung)
1294 Chris Hero (c) vs. Drew Galloway (EVOLVE Title Match)

MLW 29.06.1980
1295 Bruiser Brody & Scott Irwin vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta 

AJPW 9th Champion Carnival - Tag 12 10.04.1981
1296 Abdullah The Butcher vs. Bruiser Brody (Champion Carnival 1981 Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 4 06.10.1981
1297 Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka (NWA International Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1981 - Tag 7 09.10.1981
1298 Dory Funk Jr. (c) vs. Bruiser Brody (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 4 30.11.1981
1299 Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

IMPACT Wrestling #522 10.07.2014
1300 Sanada (c) vs. Austin Aries (TNA X-Division Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #523 17.07.2014
1301 Austin Aries (c) vs. Crazzy Steve vs. Davey Richards vs. DJ Z vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Manik vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (TNA X-Division Title Gauntlet Match)

WWE NXT #105 03.07.2014
1302 Colin Cassady (w/Enzo Amore) vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis)
1303 Bayley & Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte & Sasha Banks
1304 CJ Parker vs. Steve Cutler
1305 Justin Gabriel (w/Tyson Kidd) vs. Sami Zayn

AAA TripleMania XXII 17.08.2014
1306 Aero Star, Jennifer Blake, Mascarita Sagrada & Pimpinela Escarlata vs. Mamba, Mini Abismo *****, Sexy Star & Super Fly
1307 Daga (c) vs. Fenix (c) vs. Angelico vs. Australian Suicide vs. Bengala vs. Drago vs. El Hijo del Fantasma vs. Jack Evans vs. Joe Lider vs. Pentagon Jr. (AAA World Cruiserweight Title / AAA Fusion Title Unification Ten Man Elimination Match)
1308 Fabi Apache (w/Drago) (c) vs. Taya Valkyrie (w/Sexy Star) (AAA Reina de Reinas Title Match)
1309 Averno vs. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chessman vs. Electroshock vs. El Mesias vs. La Parka (Six Man Mask Vs. Hair Cage Match)
1310 El Texano Jr. (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Murder Clown) (Mask Vs. Hair Match)
1311 Cibernetico vs. Dr. Wagner Jr. vs. Myzteziz vs. Perro Aguayo Jr. (Copa TripleMania XXII Four Way Elimination Match)

$5 Wrestling - Straight Outta Compton
1312 Cliff Compton vs. Big Donnie (Charlestown Street Fight)

CWF 20.02.1982
1313 Jumbo Tsuruta & Tenryu Shimata vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen 

AJPW Real World Tag League 1981 - Tag 16 13.12.1981
1314 Bruiser Brody & Jimmy Snuka vs. The Funks (Dory Funk Jr. & Terry Funk) (Real World Tag League 1981 Final Match)

CSW 04.03.1982
1315 Bruiser Brody & Jerry Brown vs. Giant Baba & Jumbo Tsuruta (Special Referee: Pat O'Connor)

AJPW Grand Champion Series - Tag 1 16.04.1982
1316 Bruiser Brody vs. Giant Baba (Champion Carnival 1982 Match (Special Referee: Lou Thesz))

PWX Rise Of A Champion IX - Tag 2 16.02.2014
1317 Jake Manning vs. Rich Swann

PWG ELEVEN 26.07.2014
1318 Rocky Romero vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1319 ACH vs. Cedric Alexander
1320 Johnny Gargano & Michael Elgin vs. The Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) (PWG World Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
1321 Kevin Steen vs. Trevor Lee
1322 Brian Kendrick vs. Frankie Kazarian
1323 Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong (PWG World Title #1 Contendership Match)
1324 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Chris Hero (PWG World Title Match)
1325 The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (c) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (PWG World Tag Team Title Guerilla Warfare Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1109 25.08.2014
1326 Jack Swagger vs. Rusev (w/Lana) 
1327 Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE United States Title #1 Contendership Match)
1328 Natalya vs. Paige
1329 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Goldust & Stardust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1330 Damien Sandow vs. Dolph Ziggler
1331 Kane & Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns
1332 Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
1333 Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston
1334 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. John Cena
1335 John Cena, Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

AJW Dream Slam 1 02.04.1993
1336 Cutie Suzuki & Mayumi Ozaki vs. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
1337 Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori

AJPW Real World Tag League 1988 - Tag 22 16.12.1988
1338 Genichiro Tenryu & Toshiaki Kawada vs. Stan Hansen & Terry Gordy (AJPW World Tag Team Title Real World Tag League 1988 Final Match (vakant))

2CW Living On The Edge IX 18.04.2014
1339 Alex Shelley vs. Kevin Steen

SWS SuperWrestle In Tokyo Dome 12.12.1991
1340 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Hulk Hogan

NOAH Winter Navigation 2010 - Tag 4 23.11.2010
1341 Kensuke Sasaki & Takeshi Morishima vs. Shuhei Taniguchi & Takashi Sugiura

WWE NXT #106 10.07.2014
1342 Bayley vs. Summer Rae (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
1343 Sin Cara vs. Wesley Blake
1344 Angelo Dawkins vs. Bull Dempsey
1345 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

SEP

AJPW Summer Impact 2014 - Tag 1 16.08.2014
1346 Yohei Nakajima vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru
1347 Masanobu Fuchi & Soma Takao vs. Masao Inoue & SUSHI
1348 Atsushi Aoki & Hikaru Sato vs. Hideki Suzuki & YASSHI
1349 KENSO vs. Zeus
1350 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Xceed (Kento Miyahara & Kotaro Suzuki) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1351 Joe Doering & Takao Omori vs. Akebono & Jun Akiyama
1352 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama

AJPW Summer Action Series 2014 - Tag 7 26.07.2014
1353 Kotaro Suzuki (c) vs. K-ness (GAORA TV Title Match)

WWE NXT #107 17.07.2014
1354 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1355 CJ Parker vs. Xavier Woods
1356 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks
1357 Adam Rose vs. Jason Jordan
1358 Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd

WWE NXT #108 24.07.2014
1359 Aaron Solo & Jonny Vandal vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1360 Mojo Rawley vs. Tyler Breeze
1361 Charlotte (c) vs. Summer Rae (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1362 Kalisto & Sin Cara vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1363 Adrian Neville vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

Raw, July 2, 2012
1364 Doink the Clown vs. Heath Slater

Raw, June 11, 2012
1365 Vader vs. Heath Slater

WWE Monday Night RAW #1110 01.09.2014
1366 Cesaro & The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus
1367 Cameron, Eva Marie & Rosa Mendes vs. Layla, Naomi & Summer Rae
1368 Mark Henry & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1369 Curtis Axel vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1370 Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neil (w/Heath Slater)
1371 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. Zack Ryder
1372 Goldust (w/Stardust) vs. Jimmy Uso (w/Jey Uso)
1373 Chris Jericho, John Cena & Roman Reigns vs. The Authority (Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins)

Stardom The Highest 2014 16.03.2014
1374 Koguma vs. Yuna Aisei
1375 Madison Eagles vs. Takumi Iroha
1376 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Kellie Skater (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1377 Act Yasukawa (c) vs. Yuhi (Wonder Of Stardom Title Match)
1378 Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (c) vs. Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1379 Natsuki Taiyo vs. Yoshiko
1380 Io Shirai (c) vs. Cheerleader Melissa (World Of Stardom Title Match)

NJPW Bloody Fight Series 1980 - Tag 30 30.09.1980
1381 Bob Backlund (c) vs. Stan Hansen (WWF Heavyweight Title Match) 

WWE NXT #109 31.07.2014
1382 Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze
1383 Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte
1384 Mac Miles & Steve Cutler vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1385 Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs. The Mechanics (Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson)
1386 Adam Rose vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

AJPW Giant Series 1982 - Tag 16 20.10.1982
1387 Bruiser Brody (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

WWE Friday Night SmackDown #784 29.08.2014
1388 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Roman Reigns
1389 Emma vs. Paige
1390 Jack Swagger vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1391 Mark Henry, Roman Reigns & The Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)

OZ Academy Voyager 16.04.2014
1392 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Kaori Yoneyama vs. Carlos Amano & Manami Toyota
1393 Aja Kong vs. Sonoko Kato
1394 Hikaru Shida vs. Tomoka Nakagawa

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 1 14.03.2014
1395 Aaron Insane vs. Kim Ray vs. Mike Schwarz vs. Toby Blunt (Alternate Four Way Match)
1396 John Klinger vs. Tommaso Ciampa (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1397 Robert Dreissker vs. Ryuichi Kawakami (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1398 Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1399 Big Daddy Walter vs. Sasa Keel (w/Aaron Insane, Kim Ray & Michael Isotov) (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1400 Johnny Gargano vs. Toby Blunt (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1401 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. KUSHIDA (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1402 Karsten Beck vs. Matt Striker (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1403 Adam Cole vs. Trent (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1404 Chris Hero vs. Freddy Stahl (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 First Round Match)

WWE NXT #110 07.08.2014
1405 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
4106 CJ Parker vs. Xavier Woods
1407 Bayley vs. Eva Marie
1408 Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)

WWE NXT #111 14.08.2014
1409 Bull Dempsey & Mojo Rawley vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
1410 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks (WWE NXT Women's Title #1 Contendership Match)
1411 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament First Round Match)
1412 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Tyler Breeze (WWE NXT Title Match)

WWE NXT #112 21.08.2014
1413 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)
1414 Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd
1415 Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte
1416 Mojo Rawley vs. Steve Cutler
1417 Adam Rose & Sami Zayn vs. Kalisto & Sin Cara (WWE NXT Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Tournament Semi Final Match)

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 2 15.03.2014
1418 Big Daddy Walter vs. Johnny Gargano (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1419 Carnage vs. Jon Ryan vs. Michael Dante vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1420 Adam Cole vs. Robert Dreissker (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1421 Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. Matt Striker & Trent (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1422 Kim Ray & Ryuichi Kawakami (w/Aaron Insane, Michael Isotov & Sasa Keel) vs. KUSHIDA & Toby Blunt
1423 Chris Hero vs. Karsten Beck (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1424 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. John Klinger (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Quarter Final Match)
1425 Tommy End (c) vs. Jonathan Gresham (wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1111 08.09.2014
1426 Bray Wyatt (w/Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match)
1427 AJ Lee & Paige vs. Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1428 Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus
1429 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1430 Goldust & Stardust vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito)
1431 Adam Rose vs. Titus O'Neil (w/Heath Slater)
1432 Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns

wXw 16 Carat Gold 2014 - Tag 3 16.03.2014
1433 Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Semi Final Match)
1434 Da Mack vs. John Klinger vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Karsten Beck vs. Miguel Ramirez vs. Tommaso Ciampa
1435 Axel Tischer (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. Big Daddy Walter (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Semi Final Match)
1436 Keel Holding (Aaron Insane, Kim Ray & Sasa Keel) (w/Michael Isotov) vs. Mike Schwarz, Robert Dreissker & Ryuichi Kawakami
1437 Jonathan Gresham vs. Jon Ryan
1438 KUSHIDA & Toby Blunt vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
1439 Matt Striker & Trent (c) vs. Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
1440 Axel Tischer vs. Chris Hero (16 Carat Gold Tournament 2014 Final Match)

WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4-Way 11.09.2014
1441 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (c) vs. The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match
1442 Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker
1443 Enzo Amore (w/Colin Cassady) vs. Sylvester Lefort (w/Marcus Louis) (Hair vs. Hair Match)
1444 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1445 Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1446 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd (WWE NXT Title Fatal Four Way Match)

AJPW Giant Series 1982 - Tag 26 02.11.1982
1447 Bruiser Brody vs. Jimmy Snuka 

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 1 26.11.1982
1448 Jay Youngblood & Ricky Steamboat vs. Bruiser Brody & Stan Hansen (Real World Tag League 1982 Match)

SCW - 01.07.1984
1449 Bruiser Brody vs. Abdullah the Butcher 

AJPW Grand Champion Series - Tag 6 21.04.1982
1450 Dory Funk Jr. (c) vs. Bruiser Brody (NWA International Heavyweight Title Match)

SCW - 04.07.1982
1451 Bruiser Brody vs Nick Bockwinkel (AWA World Heavyweight Championship)

AJPW Real World Tag League 1982 - Tag 11 07.12.1982
1452 Bruiser Brody vs. Terry Funk

WWE Monday Night RAW #1112 15.09.2014
1453 Chris Jericho vs. Kane
1454 Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1455 AJ Lee & Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella & Paige
1456 Bray Wyatt (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) vs. The Big Show
1457 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) & Sheamus
1458 Cameron vs. Naomi
1459 Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth vs. Damien Sandow & The Miz
1460 Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins

CZW Down With The Sickness 2014 13.09.2014
1461 DJ Hyde vs. Kimber Lee
1462 Adam Flash, Drew Gulak, Nate Webb & Ruckus vs. The Front (Biff Busick, Eric Corvis & Sozio) & Andy Sumner
1463 Lucky 13 vs. Matt Tremont
1464 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (CZW Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)

Union Summer Festival 2014 31.08.2014
1465 Cherry vs. Kaho Kobayashi
1466 SAGAT vs. Shibata
1467 Daichi, El Hijo del Goro & Goro Jr. vs. Daichi Kazato, Ryu Gouma & Seiya Morohashi
1468 Madoka vs. Mitomi Masayuki
1469 Ladybeard (c) vs. Mio Shirai (Union Fly To Everywhere World Title Match)
1470 Hiroshi Fukuda & MEN's Teioh (c) vs. FUMA & Isami Kodaka (UWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1471 Hikaru Sato (c) vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Union Pro MAX Title Match)

Stardom Premium Stars 2014 10.07.2014
1472 Remei Asuka vs. Reo Hazuki
1473 Hiroyo Matsumoto & Miho Wakizawa vs. Hatsuhinode Kamen & Kaori Yoneyama
1474 Kyoko Kimura vs. Nanae Takahashi vs. The Alpha Female vs. Yoshiko
1475 Black Tiger, Koguma & Takumi Iroha vs. Dr. Wagner Jr., Kairi Hojo & Mayu Iwatani (Captain Falls Elimination Six Man Tag Team Match)
1476 Io Shirai (c) vs. Meiko Satomura (World Of Stardom Title Match)

AJPW Summer Impact 2014 - Tag 5 30.08.2014
1477 SUSHI vs. Yohei Nakajima
1478 Masanobu Fuchi & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Masashi Aoyagi & Ryuji Hijikata
1479 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. Dark Kingdom (Kengo Mashimo, KENSO & Mitsuya Nagai) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1480 Evolution (Hikaru Sato & Suwama) vs. YASSHI & Zeus
1481 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Kotaro Suzuki (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1482 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) (c) vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) (AJPW World Tag Team Title Match)
1483 Joe Doering (c) vs. Akebono (Triple Crown Title Match)

Stardom Stardom X Stardom 10.08.2014
1484 Chris Wolf vs. Koguma vs. Reo Hazuki
1485 DASH Chisako vs. Takumi Iroha
1486 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Tsubasa Kuragaki (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1487 Kyoko Kimura & The Alpha Female (c) vs. Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)
1488 Io Shirai (c) vs. Yoshiko (World Of Stardom Title Match)

WWE NXT #115 12.09.2014
1489 Charlotte vs. Emma
1490 Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel
1491 Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker
1492 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Titus O'Neil & Tyson Kidd

IMPACT Wrestling #532 - No Surrender 17.09.2014
1493 Chris Melendez vs. Kenny King
1494 Samoa Joe (c) vs. Homicide (TNA X-Division Title Match)
1495 The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (c) vs. Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) vs. The Hardy Boyz (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Ladder Match)
1496 Bram vs. Gunner
1497 Lashley (c) vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match)
1498 Angelina Love vs. Brittany vs. Havok vs. Madison Rayne vs. Rebel vs. Taryn Terrell vs. Velvet Sky (TNA Women's Knockout Title #1 Contendership Battle Royal)

AJPW New Year Wars 2014 - Tag 2 03.01.2014
1499 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) vs. Xceed (Atsushi Aoki & Kotaro Suzuki) 
1500 Jon Bolen vs. Tyson Dux 
1501 Hikaru Sato & Ultimo Dragon vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara)
1502 Akebono (c) vs. Takao Omori (Triple Crown Title Match)

WWE Night Of Champions 2014 21.09.2014
1503 The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (c) vs. Goldust & Stardust (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1504 Sheamus (c) vs. Cesaro (WWE United States Title Match)
1505 Dolph Ziggler (w/R-Truth) (c) vs. The Miz (w/Damien Sandow) (WWE Intercontinental Title Match)
1506 Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
1507 Mark Henry vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1508 Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton
1509 Paige (c) vs. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (WWE Divas Title Triple Threat Match)
1510 Brock Lesnar (w/Paul Heyman) (c) vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Title Match)

CMLL 81. Aniversario 19.09.2014
1511 Blue Panther, Cachorro & Dragon Lee vs. La Dinastia Casas (Felino, Puma & Tiger) (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1512 Dalys la Caribena vs. Estrellita vs. Goya Kong vs. La Amapola vs. Marcela vs. Princesa Sujei vs. Tiffany vs. Zeuxis (Copa 81. Aniversario Torneo Cibernetico Match)
1513 Euforia, Mr. Niebla & Thunder (w/Zacarias) vs. Mascara Dorada, Valiente & Volador Jr. (w/Ke Monito) (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1514 El Barbaro Cavernario vs. Rey Cometa (Hair Vs. Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1515 ***** Casas & Shocker (c) vs. Los Indeseables (La Mascara & Rush) (CMLL World Tag Team Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1516 Atlantis vs. Ultimo Guerrero (Mask Vs. Mask Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1113 22.09.2014
1517 The Miz (w/Damien Sandow) (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Match)
1518 Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger (w/Zeb Colter)
1519 Natalya (w/Rosa Mendes) vs. Summer Rae (w/Layla)
1520 Dean Ambrose vs. Kane
1521 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) & Sheamus
1522 Mark Henry vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1523 Adam Rose & The Bunny vs. Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil
1524 AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella
1525 John Cena vs. Randy Orton (w/Kane & Seth Rollins)

NJPW Destruction In Kobe 21.09.2014
1526 BULLET CLUB (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) & Tomohiro Ishii
1527 Alex Shelley, BUSHI & Maximo vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado, Taichi & TAKA Michinoku)
1528 Jushin Thunder Liger, TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) & Tomoaki Honma vs. Captain New Japan, Manabu Nakanishi, Tiger Mask & Yuji Nagata
1529 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1530 KUSHIDA (c) vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1531 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Tama Tonga) vs. Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
1532 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) (c) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) (IWGP Tag Team Title Match)
1533 Hirooki Goto vs. Togi Makabe
1534 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Katsuyori Shibata
1535 Bad Luck Fale (c) vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

International Pro Wrestling Festival in Pyongyang - Tag 2 31.08.2014
1536 Heddi French vs. Ultimo Dragon
1537 DASH Chisako & Kyoko Kimura vs. Meiko Satomura & Ray
1538 Daichi Hashimoto & Shogun Okamoto vs. Erik Hammer & Jon Andersen
1539 Atsushi Sawada vs. Bob Sapp

WWE NXT #116 25.09.2014
1540 Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1541 Justin Gabriel vs. Tyler Breeze
1542 Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley
1543 Enzo Amore (w/Colin Cassady) vs. Marcus Louis (w/Sylvester Lefort)
1544 Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)

NJPW Destruction In Okayama 23.09.2014
1545 Jushin Thunder Liger, Maximo & Tiger Mask vs. BUSHI, Captain New Japan & Ryusuke Taguchi
1546 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
1547 CHAOS (Gedo & Toru Yano) & Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki, TAKA Michinoku & Takashi Iizuka)
1548 Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1549 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & Taichi) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1550 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii)
1551 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1552 Yujiro Takahashi (c) vs. YOSHI-HASHI (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
1553 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Doc Gallows) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
1554 Karl Anderson vs. Kazuchika Okada (IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 1 19.09.2014
1555 Team UK (Damian Dunne, Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1556 GEKIDO (17 & The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)) vs. Knight Eye For The Pirate Guy (Jolly Roger & Lance Steel) & Princess Kimberlee (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1557 The Flood (The Odditorium (Oliver Grimsly & Qefka The Quiet) & Sinn Bohdi) vs. The Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny & Mikey) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1558 The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1559 Old Fashioned (Jervis Cottonbelly & Marion Fontaine) & ThunderKitty vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1560 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. The Flood (Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Ares & Nøkken) & Dr. Cube (Jakob Hammermeier)) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1561 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Latin American Exchange (Chavo Guerrero Jr., Hernandez & Homicide) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)
1562 The Colony (Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) (King Of Trios 2014 First Round Match)

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 2 20.09.2014
1563 Chuck Taylor vs. Rich Swann vs. Shynron vs. Tigre Uno (Rey de Voladores 2014 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match)
1564 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. GEKIDO (17 & The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1565 Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Rockstar Spud
1566 Team UK (Damian Dunne, Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1567 Amasis vs. AR Fox vs. Orlando Christopher vs. The Great Sanada (Rey de Voladores 2014 Semi Final Four Way Elimination Match)
1568 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny & Mikey) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)
1569 Ashley Remington vs. Yamamoto
1570 The Colony (Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) (King Of Trios Quarter Final Match)

ROH All Star Extravaganza VI 06.09.2014
1571 Hanson vs. Mark Briscoe
1572 Caprice Coleman & Takaaki Watanabe vs. Moose & RD Evans (w/Veda Scott) vs. The Decade (Adam Page & BJ Whitmer) vs. The Monster Mafia (Ethan Gabriel Owens & Josh Alexander)
1573 Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles
1574 Michael Elgin (c) vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Match)
1575 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1114 29.09.2014
1576 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Cesaro vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Title Match)
1577 Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry
1578 Damien Sandow (w/The Miz) vs. Sheamus
1579 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs. Kane & Randy Orton

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 - Tag 3 21.09.2014
1580 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Flood (Eddie Kingston, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll) (King Of Trios 2014 Semi Final Match)
1581 3peck0 (3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) & Archibald Peck) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 Semi Final Match)
1582 Mark Andrews vs. Oliver Grimsly
1583 Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs. N_R_G (Hype Rockwell & Race Jaxon) vs. Old Fashioned (Jervis Cottonbelly & Marion Fontaine) vs. The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) vs. The Bloc Party (Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) vs. The Colony (Green Ant & Worker Ant) vs. The Colony Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Missile Assault Ant) vs. The Dunne Bros (Damian Dunne & Pete Dunne) vs. The Osirian Portal(Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Wrecking Crew (Jaka & Oleg The Usurper) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (Ten Team Gauntlet Match)
1584 The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy & The Swamp Monster) vs. The Submission Squad (Davey Vega, Evan Gelistico, Gary The Barn Owl & Pierre Abernathy)
1585 Shynron vs. The Great Sanada (Rey de Voladores 2014 Final)
1586 Icarus & The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (King Of Trios 2014 Final Match)


*OCT*

Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 1 24.08.2014
1587 Koguma vs. Kyoko Kimura (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1588 Chris Wolf vs. Hatuhinode Kamen vs. Reo Hazuki
1589 Kaori Yoneyama vs. Star Fire (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1590 DASH Chisako vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1591 Kairi Hojo vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1592 Cheerleader Melissa vs. Io Shirai (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1593 Mayu Iwatani vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)

AAA Sin Limite 07.09.2014
1594 Myzteziz (w/Argenis) vs. Perro Aguayo Jr. (w/Averno & Taya Valkyrie)

WWE NXT 02.10.2014
1595 Charlotte © vs Bayley (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
1596 Baron Corbin vs Troy McClain 
1597 Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) vs Tye Dillinger & Jason 
1598 Adrian Neville (c) def. Tyson Kidd (Last Chance WWE NXT Title Match)

AAA on Televisa: 2014-05-24 
1599 Cibernético, Fénix, Psycho Clown vs Averno, Chessman, Pentagón Jr.

Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 2 07.09.2014
1600 Chris Wolf vs. Hatuhinode Kamen vs. Reo Hazuki
1601 Kairi Hojo vs. Kaori Yoneyama (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1602 Kyoko Kimura vs. Takumi Iroha (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1603 Koguma vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1604 Io Shirai vs. Star Fire (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1605 DASH Chisako vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1606 Cheerleader Melissa vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)

NJPW Best Of the Super Junior XXI - Tag 1 30.05.2014
1607 El Desperado vs. Taichi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1608 BUSHI vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1609 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Jado, Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura,Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI)
1610 Alex Shelley vs. Nick Jackson (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1611 KUSHIDA vs. Matt Jackson (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1612 Kenny Omega vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #534 01.10.2014
1613 Gail Kim (c) vs. Havok (TNA Women's Knockout Title Match)

AAA Sin Limite 16.08.2014
1614 Fenix, Myzteziz & Psycho Clown vs. La Nueva Sociedad (Averno, Black Warrior & El Texano Jr.)

CHIKARA The World Is Not Enough 20.07.2014
1615 Archibald Peck vs. Ashley Remington
1616 Missile Assault Ant vs. Shynron
1617 The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard) (c) vs. The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) (CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1618 The Baltic Siege (The Estonian ThunderFrog, The Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan, Prakash Sabar & The Proletariat Boar Of Moldova) (Six Man Tag Team Elimination Flag Match)

OZ Academy The Blue Dragon 30.03.2014
1619 AKINO (c) vs. Sakura Hirota (OZ Academy Openweight Title Match) 
1620 Hiroyo Matsumoto vs. Kagetsu

AAA Sin Limite 12.07.2014
1621 Angelico, Electroshock & Fenix vs. El Hijo del Fantasma, Mascara Ano 2000 Jr. & Pentagon Jr.

CHIKARA The Living Daylights 19.07.2014
1622 Eddie Kingston vs. Juan Francisco de Coronado
1623 The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs. The Pieces Of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard)
1624 Ashley Remington vs. Chuck Taylor

AAA Sin Limite - Verano De Escandalo 2014 14.06.2014
1625 El Texano Jr. (w/El Hijo del Fantasma) (c) vs. Psycho Clown (w/Mini Clown) (AAA World Heavyweight Title Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #533
1626 Low Ki vs. MVP (Gold Rush Tournament Qualifying Match)
1627 Austin Aries vs. Knux (w/Crazzy Steve, Rebel & The Freak) (Gold Rush Tournament Qualifying Match)

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXI - Tag 4 03.06.2014
1628 Rocky Romero vs. Taichi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1629 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan , Hiroshi Tanahashi, Manabu Nakanishi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma 
1630 BUSHI vs. KUSHIDA (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1631 El Desperado vs. Kenny Omega (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1632 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Ricochet (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1633 Alex Shelley vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)

CZW Deja Vu 2014 27.09.2014
1634 Biff Busick (c) vs. Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
1635 The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs. OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (CZW Tag Team Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1115 06.10.2014
1636 Cesaro, Goldust & Stardust vs. Dolph Ziggler & The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso)

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXI - Tag 7 06.06.2014
1637 Alex Shelley vs. Tiger Mask (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1638 El Desperado vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block B Match)
1639 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tomoaki Honma
1640 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. KUSHIDA (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1641 BUSHI vs. Ricochet (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Block A Match)
1642 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & YOSHI-HASHI)

NJPW Best Of The Super Junior XXI - Tag 8 08.06.2014
1643 BUSHI, Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Kenny Omega & Satoshi Kojima vs. Jushin Thunder Liger, Mascara Don, Mascara Dorada & Tiger Mask
1644 CHAOS (Gedo & Rocky Romero) vs. El Desperado & Kota Ibushi
1645 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Captain New Japan & Yuji Nagata
1646 KUSHIDA vs. Taichi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Semi Final Match)
1647 Ricochet vs. Ryusuke Taguchi (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Semi Final Match)
1648 CHAOS (Jado & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1649 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito & Tomoaki Honma
1650 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii &YOSHI-HASHI)
1651 KUSHIDA vs. Ricochet (Best Of The Super Junior XXI Final Match)

AAA Sin Limite - Ring & Rock StAAArs 2 26.07.2014
1652 Angelico, Australian Suicide & Fenix vs. Gran Apache, Pentagon Jr. & Super Fly

NJPW Kizuna Road 2014 - Tag 2 29.06.2014
1653 Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1654 El Desperado, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) & Hiroshi Tanahashi
1655 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) & Forever Hooligans(Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero)
1656 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Yujiro Takahashi (NEVER Openweight Title Match)

AAW Point Of No Return 2014 11.04.2014
1657 Alex Shelley vs. Kyle O'Reilly

Stardom 5*STAR GP 2014 - Tag 5 23.09.2014
1658 Azumi , Chris Wolf & Hatsuhinode Kamen vs. Maaya, Miho Wakizawa & Reo Hazuki
1659 Koguma vs. Mayu Iwatani (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1660 DASH Chisako vs. Kyoko Kimura (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1661 Takumi Iroha vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Blue Block Match)
1662 Kairi Hojo vs. Star Fire (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1663 Cheerleader Melissa vs. Kaori Yoneyama (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1664 Io Shirai vs. Nanae Takahashi (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Red Block Match)
1665 Io Shirai vs. Yoshiko (Stardom 5STAR GP 2014 Final Match)

IMPACT Wrestling #535 08.10.2014
1666 Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA World Tag Team Title Three Way Full Metal Mayhem Match)

WWE NXT #118 09.10.2014
1667 Mojo Rawley vs. Tyler Breeze
1668 Hideo Itami vs. Viktor
1669 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1670 Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks
1671 Sami Zayn vs. Titus O'Neil

CMLL Guerreros del Ring on 52MX: 2014-06-14
1672 ***** Casas vs Rush

CMLL on Fox Sports 06.06.2014
1673 Felino, ***** Casas & Shocker vs. La Mascara, Rush & Titan (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

CMLL on Televisa: 2011-05-28
1674 La Máscara vs Averno

CMLL Titanes del Ring: 2014-06-28 
1675 Blue Panther vs Ephesto (lightning match) 

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Victory 2014 - Tag 5 09.10.2014
1676 Dragon Kid vs. Shingo Takagi
1677 BxB Hulk vs. Masato Yoshino
1678 Akira Tozawa vs. Masaaki Mochizuki
1679 MAD BLANKEY (Cyber Kong, Kzy & Naruki Doi) (c) vs. We Are Team Veteran (CIMA, Don Fujii & Gamma) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)

CMLL on Fox Sports (Mexico): 2014-04-20 
1680 Máximo, ***** Casas, Volador Jr. vs La Sombra, Rey Escorpión, Rush

CMLL Puebla: 2014-06-22
1681 La Sombra vs Shocker

AAA on UTDN: 2014-05-29 
1682 Monsther Clown, Murder Clown, Psycho Clown vs Daga, Eterno, Steve Pain 

NJPW King of Pro-Wrestling 2014 13.10.2014
1683 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Tama Tonga) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Kota Ibushi & Yuji Nagata
1684 Chase Owens (c) vs. BUSHI (NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1685 TenKoji (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) (c) vs. Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) (NWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1686 Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1687 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1688 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. El Desperado (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1689 Yujiro Takahashi (c) vs. Tomohiro Ishii (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
1690 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata
1691 Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito (IWGP Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Match)
1692 AJ Styles (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi (IWGP Heavyweight Title Match)

AAA Sin Limite 22.02.2014
1693 Angelico, Australian Suicide & Jack Evans vs. Chessman, Daga & Pentagon Jr.

AAA Sin Limite 07.09.2014
1694 La Nueva Sociedad (Averno & El Texano Jr.) vs. The Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Psycho Clown)

AAA Sin Limite - Ring & Rock StAAArs 3 04.10.2014
1695 El Patron Alberto, La Parka & Myzteziz vs. La Nueva Sociedad (Averno, El Texano Jr. & Perro Aguayo Jr.)

TNA Bound For Glory 2014 12.10.2014
1696 Ethan Carter III vs. Ryota Hama
1697 James Storm & The Great Sanada vs. TAJIRI & The Great Muta

CMLL Super Viernes 12.09.2014
1698 Diamante Azul, La Mascara & Rush vs. Mr. Niebla, ***** Casas & Shocker (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1116 13.10.2014
1699 Dean Ambrose vs. John Cena (No Holds Barred Contract On A Pole Match)

CMLL Domingos De Coliseo 05.10.2014
1700 Diamante Azul, Rush & Volador Jr. vs. El Barbaro Cavernario, ***** Casas & Shocker

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 1 29.08.2014
1701 Bobby Fish vs. TJ Perkins (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1702 Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1703 Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1704 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. The Inner City Machine Guns (Rich Swann & Ricochet) (PWG World Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1705 Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1706 AJ Styles vs. Brian Myers (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1707 Drew Gulak vs. Kyle O'Reilly (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1708 Men Of Low Moral Fiber (Chuck Taylor & Kenny Omega) & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson))

CMLL Super Viernes 20.06.2014
1709 Delta, Stuka Jr. & Titan vs. Polvora, Puma & Tiger
1710 El Barbaro Cavernario (w/***** Casas) vs. Hechicero (w/Virus) (En Busca de un Idolo 2014 Final Match)

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 2 30.08.2014
1711 Candice LeRae vs. Rich Swann (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1712 Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1713 Chris Sabin vs. Ricochet (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1714 Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1715 Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1716 Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1717 ACH vs. Kenny Omega (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 First Round Match)
1718 Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

CMLL Super Viernes 23.05.2014
1719 Cachorro, Hechicero & Virus vs. Dragon Lee, El Barbaro Cavernario & ***** Casas (Six Man Tag Team Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

NEW Wrestling Under The Stars 3 02.08.2014
1720 Jerry Lawler vs. Kevin Steen

Riki Pro August 14 2005
1721 Murakami & Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Egan Inoue & Yuki Ishikawa

PWG Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 - Tag 3 31.08.2014
1722 Candice LeRae vs. Johnny Gargano (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1723 Ricochet vs. TJ Perkins (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1724 Michael Elgin vs. Trevor Lee (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1725 Kenny Omega vs. Matt Sydal (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1726 AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1727 Kyle O'Reilly vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Second Round Match)
1728 ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin vs. Mount Rushmore (Adam Cole, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
1729 Johnny Gargano vs. Trevor Lee (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Semi Final Match)
1730 Kenny Omega vs. Ricochet (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Semi Final Match)
1731 Biff Busick, Bobby Fish, Cedric Alexander, Drew Gulak & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Joey Ryan, Rich Swann & Willie Mack
1732 Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet vs. Roderick Strong (Battle Of Los Angeles 2014 Final Three Way Match)


CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 28.01.2014
1733 Titan (c) vs. Virus (Mexican National Welterweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

AAA Rey De Reyes 2014 16.03.2014
1734 Chessman vs. Villano IV (AAA Latin America Title Match (vakant))

Beyond Wrestling Secret Show 13.04.2014 
1735 Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher

AAA Sin Limite 11.10.2014
1736 Bengala, Blue Demon Jr. & Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr., Steve Pain & Villano IV
1737 Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Averno & Chessman

WWE Monday Night RAW #1117 20.10.2014
1738 Big E vs. Rusev (w/Lana)
1739 Dean Ambrose & John Cena vs. The Authority (Kane, Randy Orton & Seth Rollins) (Three On Two Handicap Street Fight)

Dragon Gate Dead Or Alive 2014 05.05.2014
1740 Stalker Ichikawa vs. Tatsumi Fujinami
1741 Flamita (c) vs. Jimmy Susumu (Open The Brave Gate Title Match)
1742 Monster Express (Akira Tozawa & Shingo Takagi) (c) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Don Fujii & Masaaki Mochizuki) (Open The Twin Gate Title Match)
1743 Millenials (Eita, T-Hawk & U-T) (c) vs. We Are Team Veteran (Dragon Kid, K-ness & Super Shisa) (Open The Triangle Gate Title Match)
1744 Ricochet (c) vs. YAMATO (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

CMLL on Fox Sports 04.10.2014
1745 Atlantis, Mascara Dorada & Valiente vs. Mr. Niebla, ***** Casas & Ultimo Guerrero

WWE NXT 23.10.2014
1746 Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
1747 CJ Parker vs. Tyler Breeze
1748 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
1749 Bayley vs. Sasha Banks
1750 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Titus O'Neil (WWE NXT Title Match)

AAW Epic: The 10th Anniversary Event 21.03.2014
1751 Alex Shelley vs. Silas Young

NJPW Wrestling World - Tag 1 - 12.04.2014
1752 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. KUSHIDA (NEVER Openweight Title Match) 

DDT Sweet Dreams 2014 26.01.2014
1753 Hikaru Sato & Sanshiro Takagi vs. Akito & Yukio Sakaguchi
1754 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo (KO-D Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1755 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Shigehiro Irie (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

DDT Into The Fight 2014 23.02.2014
1756 Aja Kong, Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi (c) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1757 KUDO vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
1758 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (c) vs. Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu (KO-D Tag Team Title Match)
1759 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Masa Takanashi (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

DDT Judgement 2014 21.03.2014
1760 Danshoku Dino & Makoto Oishi vs. Aja Kong & Shigehiro Irie
1761 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (c) vs. Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga (KO-D Tag Team Title Match)
1762 Akito vs. DJ Nira vs. Guanchulo vs. Kazuki Hirata vs. Keisuke Ishii vs. Konosuke Takeshita vs. Masa Takanashi vs. Soma Takao vs. Super Sasadango Machine vs. Tetsuya Endo vs. Yasu Urano vs. Yukio Sakaguchi (12 Man Battle Royal)
1763 HARASHIMA (c) vs. KUDO (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

DDT Max Bump 2014 29.04.2014
1764 Guanchulo & Shunma Katsumata vs. Shuten Doji (Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
1765 Sanshiro Takagi (c) vs. Shun Miyahebike (Shun Miyatake), MIJAMI (MIKAMI), China Snake Michael (Michael Nakazawa), Blue Snake Takao (Soma Takao), Hebiki Hira (Kazuki Hirata), Snake Antonio (Antonio Honda), Toru Orochi (Touru Owashi), Super Snake Snake Machine (Super Sasadango Machine) & Yasu Urano (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal)
1766 Sanshiro Takagi (c) vs. Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Belt (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match)
1767 HARASHIMA & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo
1768 Burning (Jun Akiyama & Yoshinobu Kanemaru) (c) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1769 Daisuke Sasaki, Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi (c) vs. Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Yoshihiko (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1770 KUDO (c) vs. Akito (KO-D Openweight Title Match)
1771 KUDO (c) vs. Yasu Urano (KO-D Openweight Title Match)
1772 Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Belt vs. Jun Akiyama Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match

DDT Shinjuku May 9th Drama 09.05.2014
1773 Michael Nakazawa vs. Minoru Suzuki
1774 Akito, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1775 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega, Kota Ibushi) & Daisuke Sasaki vs. Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Touru Owashi (Six Man Falls Count Anywhere Match)
1776 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Masa Takanashi (DDT Extreme Title Three Times Fall Match)
1777 KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi vs. HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano

DDT Friendship, Effort, Victory! 25.05.2014
1778 Akitoshi Saito vs. Danshoku Dino
1779 Masa Takanashi (c) vs. Makoto Oishi (DDT Extreme Title Idol Lumerjack Match)
1780 Sanshiro Takagi, Touru Owashi & Ultraman Robin vs. Konaka, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo
1781 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Shigehiro Irie) (c) vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) (All Asia Tag Team Title Match)
1782 KUDO (c) vs. HARASHIMA (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

WWE Hell In A Cell 2014 26.10.2014
1783 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Cesaro (Intercontinental Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
1784 Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella
1785 Goldust & Stardust (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
1786 John Cena vs. Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Title #1 Contendership Hell In A Cell Match)
1787 Sheamus (c) vs. The Miz (w/Damien Mizdow) (WWE United States Title Match)
1788 Rusev (w/Lana) vs. The Big Show
1789 AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige (w/Alicia Fox) (WWE Divas Title Match)
1790 Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Hell In A Cell Match)

DDT Road To Ryogoku 2014 20.07.2014
1791 MIKAMI & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. GENTARO & Yasu Urano
1792 Akito vs. Isami Kodaka
1793 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Gota Ihashi) & Shuji Ishikawa vs. Sanshiro Takagi, Taiji Ishimori & Touru Owashi
1794 Danshoku Dino, DJ Nira, Makoto Oishi & Super Sasadango Machine vs. Hoshitango, Kazuki Hirata, Michael Nakazawa & Shunma Katsumata
1795 Happy Motel (Antonio Honda, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (c) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Three Way Match)
1796 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Kenny Omega (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1118 27.10.2014
1797 Bo Dallas vs. Ryback

DDT Ryogoku Peter Pan 2014 ~ Maybe Summer Will Change My Life 17.08.2014
1798 Akihiro (c) vs. Ai Shimizu vs. Daisuke Sasaki vs. DJ Nira vs. FUMA vs. Gorgeous Matsuno vs. Kazuki Hirata vs. Kizaemon Saiga vs. No No Ko vs. Shiro Koshinaka vs. Tetsuya Endo vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Touru Owashi vs. YOSHIHIKO (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Battle Royal)
1799 Gorgeous Matsuno (c) vs. LiLiCo (Iron Man Heavy Metal Title Match)
1800 Aja Kong, Antonio Honda & Hiroshi Fukuda vs. Ladybeard, Makoto Oishi & Saki Akai
1801 Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) (c) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1802 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Muscle Sakai (DDT Extreme Title Match)
1803 Michael Nakazawa & Minoru Suzuki vs. Jun Kasai & Sanshiro Takagi (Street Fight Death Match)
1804 Kota Ibushi vs. Shuji Kondo
1805 Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Konosuke Takeshita
1806 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Isami Kodaka vs. Kenny Omega (KO-D Openweight Title Three Way Dance)

AAA Lucha Underground 29.08.2014
1807 Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.
1808 Sexy Star vs. Son of Havoc
1809 Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma

IMPACT Wrestling #538 29.10.2014
1810 Lashley (c) vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Title Match (Special Referee: Kurt Angle))

K-DOJO Sea King Tournament - Part 1 14.09.2014
1811 Ryuichi Sekine vs. Saburo Inematsu (Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)
1812 Kengo Mashimo (c) vs. Kaji Tomato (STRONGEST-K Title Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)
1813 Hiro Tonai vs. TAKA Michinoku (Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)
1814 Tank Nagai vs. Yuji Hino (Sea King Tournament Quarter Final Match)

NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2014 - Tag 1
1815 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma),Captain New Japan, Kota Ibushi & Tetsuya Naito
1816 BUSHI & Mascara Dorada vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1817 Fuego & Ryusuke Taguchi vs. El Desperado & Taichi (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1818 Jushin Thunder Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1819 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1820 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura & Tomohiro Ishii) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi & Katsuyori Shibata

CZW Tangled Web 7 18.10.2014
1821 Shane Strickland (c) vs. Mike Bailey (CZW Wired TV Title Match)
1822 Biff Busick (w/Sozio) (c) vs. Chris Dickinson (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)
1823 Biff Busick (c) vs. Sozio (CZW World Heavyweight Title Match)

*Nov*

K-DOJO Sea King Tournament - Part 2 14.09.2014
1824 Kengo Mashimo (c) vs. Saburo Inematsu STRONGEST-K Title (Sea King Tournament Semi Final Title Match)
1825 Hiro Tonai vs. Tank Nagai (Sea King Tournament Semi Final Match)
1826 Kaji Tomato & Ryuichi Sekine vs. TAKA Michinoku & Yuji Hino
1827 Kengo Mashimo (c) vs. Hiro Tonai (STRONGEST-K Title Sea King Tournament Final Strongest-K Title Match)

DDT Memories of Summer Vacation 2014 31.08.2014
1828 Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
1829 Daisuke Sasaki vs. DJ Nira
1830 Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) vs. Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao)
1831 HARASHIMA, Konosuke Takeshita & Kota Ibushi vs. Gota Ihashi, Sanshiro Takagi & Shuji Ishikawa
1832 Keisuke Ishii vs. Tetsuya Endo (KO-D Openweight Title #1 Contendership Tournament - Final Match)

DDT Osaka Bay Blues Special 2014 13.09.2014
1833 Kiai Ryuuken Ecchan, Makoto Oishi & Shunma Katsumata vs. Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi
1834 Daisuke Sasaki vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
1835 MIKAMI & Shoichi Uchida vs. Smile Squash (Akito & Yasu Urano) vs. Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) vs. Gota Ihashi & Tomomitsu Matsunaga
1836 Antonio Honda vs. Kuishinbo Kamen
1837 Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Masa Takanashi) (KO-D Tag Team Title #1 Contendership Match)
1838 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Zeus (DDT Extreme Title Kiss Pin Match)
1839 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. Michael Nakazawa & Yoshihiko
1840 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Keisuke Ishii (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Destiny 2014 02.11.2014
1841 BxB Hulk (c) vs. Akira Tozawa (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

BJW 02.01.2014
1842 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Madoka & Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi)
1843 MASADA & Masaya Takahashi vs. Mototsugu Shimizu & Saburo Inematsu (Street Fight)
1844 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Koji Kanemoto
1845 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Jun Kasai & Masashi Takeda) vs. Danny Havoc, Ryuji Ito & Yuko Miyamoto (Monster Items Death Match)
1846 Ryuichi Kawakami & Shinya Ishikawa vs. Shuji Ishikawa & Yuji Okabayashi
1847 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Heaven And Earth Death Match)

BJW 07.02.2014
1848 Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. HUB & Onryo
1849 MEN's Teioh & Shinobu vs. Team 246 (Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo)
1850 Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa)
1851 Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shinya Ishikawa (BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match (vakant))

BJW BJW-ZET 26.02.2014
1852 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Kohei Sato

BJW Death Match King Death 04.01.2014
1853 OI4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) (Tables Match)
1854 Danny Havoc vs. MASADA (Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match)
1855 Jaki Numazawa & Ryuji Ito vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (TLC Death Match)
1856 Masashi Takeda vs. Takumi Tsukamoto (Fluorescent Light Tubes & Nail Board Death Match)

WWE Network Special 03.11.2014
1857 Sheamus (c) vs. Rusev (w/Lana) (WWE United States Title Match)

BJW 02.03.2014
1858 Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto
1859 Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Shiori Asahi
1860 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Masaya Takahashi & Takumi Tsukamoto (Death Match)
1861 Shinobu & Shinya Ishikawa vs. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa
1862 Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto vs. Kankuro Hoshino & Ryuji Ito (Scaffold & Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match)

BJW Full Metal 21.03.2014
1863 Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Yuko Miyamoto (Tables Match)
1864 045 Junkies (Jaki Numazawa & Jun Kasai) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) (Barbed Wire Boards Death Match)
1865 Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Kohei Sato & Ryuichi Kawakami
1866 Shinya Ishikawa (c) vs. Shiori Asahi (BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match)
1867 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Ryuji Ito (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Glass Board Death Match)

BJW 27.03.2014
1868 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shinobu vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Madoka
1869 Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Ryuichi Sekine & Takayuki Ueki
1870 Hideyoshi Kamitani & Manabu Soya vs. Ryuichi Kawakami & Shinya Ishikawa
1871 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Jun Kasai & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Masato Inaba, Masaya Takahashi & Saburo Inematsu (Death Match)
1872 Ryuji Ito & Yuko Miyamoto vs. Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa
1873 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Kankuro Hoshino (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Fluorescent Light Tubes Weapon Scramble Death Match)

DDT Dramatic General Election 2014 Final Voting Day - Last Hope Special 28.09.2014
1874 Gota Ihashi, Hoshitango, Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Saki Akai & Shuten Doji (KUDO, Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi)
1875 Antonio Honda vs. Daisuke Sasaki
1876 Smile Squash (HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano) vs. DJ Nira & Super Sasadango Machine
1877 Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii, Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (c) vs. T2Hide (Kazuki Hirata, Sanshiro Takagi & Toru Owashi) (KO-D Six Man Tag Team Title Match)
1878 Danshoku Dino (c) vs. Akito (DDT Extreme Title Nobody Knows Rules Match)
1879 Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (c) vs. Happy Motel (Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo) (KO-D Tag Team Title Match)

BJW Endless Survivor 2014 05.05.2014
1880 MEN's Teioh & Shinobu vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Super Tiger
1881 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) vs. Wild Network (Manabu Soya & Ryuichi Kawakami)
1882 Shinya Ishikawa (c) vs. Daisuke Sekimoto (BJW Strong World Heavyweight Title Match)
1883 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Yuko Miyamoto (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Fluorescent Light Tubes 300 Counter & TLC Death Match)

JPW Big Lariat Festival - Tag 4 14.05.1985
1884 Killer Khan vs. Stan Hansen

AJPW 17.07.99
1885 Toshiaki Kawada vs. Yoshihiro Takayama

BattlARTS 08.08.2010
1886 Sanchu Tsubakichi vs. Yuki Ishikawa

AJPW Excite Series 2003 - Tag 1 08.02.2003
1887 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Nobutaka Araya

AJPW Summer Action Series 2003 - Tag 6 13.07.2003
1888 Arashi vs. Nobutaka Araya

AJPW Excite Series 2003 - Tag 7 16.02.2003
1889 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Kazushi Miyamoto

AJPW Super Power Series 2003 - Tag 8 08.06.2003
1890 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Taichi Ishikari

AJPW - 18.07.1998
1891 Jun Akiyama vs Maunakea Mossman

AJPW Super Power Series 2003 - Tag 11 13.06.2003

1892 Genichiro Tenryu vs. Masayuki Kono

WWE NXT #122 06.11.2014
1893 Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze

WWE NXT #121 30.10.2014
1894 Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs
1895 Marcus Louis vs. Sylvester Lefort
1896 Sami Zayn vs. Titus O'Neil

AJPW Summer Action Series 2003 - Tag 4 10.07.2003
1897 Arashi, Kaz Hayashi & Keiji Muto vs. Masanobu Fuchi, Nobutaka Araya & Toshiaki Kawada

WWE NXT #113 28.08.2014
1898 Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd

DDT Special 2014 26.10.2014
1899 Cherry & Yasu Urano vs. Makoto Oishi & Saki Akai
1900 Shuten Doji (KUDO & Masa Takanashi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao)
1901 Kazuki Hirata vs. Tetsuya Endo
1902 Super Sasadango Machine vs. Yukio Sakaguchi
1903 Danshoku Dino & Konosuke Takeshita vs. Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) (Falls Count Anywhere Tag Team Match)
1904 Akito (c) vs. Antonio Honda (DDT Extreme Title Submission Match)
1905 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Isami Kodaka (KO-D Openweight Title Match)

BattlARTS 21.08.2011
1906 Kenji Takeshima vs. Yuki Ishikawa
1907 Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Yuki Ishikawa

NOAH Navigation For The Victory - Tag 4 22.03.2001
1908 Jun Izumida vs. Yoshihiro Takayama (GHC Heavyweight Title Tournament First Round Match)

NJPW Power Struggle 2014 08.11.2014
1909 BUSHI & Mascara Dorada vs. Fuego & Tiger Mask
1910 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Suzuki-gun (El Desperado & TAKA Michinoku) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
1911 Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka) vs. Kazushi Sakuraba & Toru Yano
1912 Chase Owens (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (NWA World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1913 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma), Captain New Japan & Tetsuya Naito
1914 Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (c) vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Title Match)
1915 Ryusuke Taguchi (c) vs. Taichi (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
1916 AJ Styles vs. Yoshitatsu
1917 Tomohiro Ishii (c) vs. Hirooki Goto (NEVER Openweight Title Match)
1918 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Kota Ibushi
1919 Shinsuke Nakamura (c) vs. Katsuyori Shibata (IWGP Intercontinental Title Match)

BJW 31.05.2014
1920 Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Takayuki Ueki & Yuichi Taniguchi
1921 Manabu Soya vs. Shinobu (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block B Match)
1922 Daisuke Sekimoto, Hideyoshi Kamitani & Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Atsushi Maruyama, Masato Inaba & Ryuichi Kawakami
1923 Kankuro Hoshino & Masaya Takahashi vs. Jaki Numazawa & Ryuji Ito (Fluorescent Lighttubes Sky High Death Match)
1924 Shinya Ishikawa vs. Shiori Asahi (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block A Match)
1925 Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (c) vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (BJW Tag Team Title Match)

BJW Death Market 21 25.05.2014
1926 Isami Kodaka (c) vs. Ryuji Ito (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1120 10.11.2014
1927 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. Sheamus (WWE United States Title Match)
1928 Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry
1929 John Cena vs. Ryback (w/Jamie Noble, Joey Mercury, Kane, Mark Henry, Rusev & Seth Rollins)

Union 9th Year Anniversary 03.11.2014
1930 Mio Shirai vs. Shuji Ishikawa

BJW Hiroshima Dai Nekkyo Pro-Wrestling 15.06.2014
1931 Atsushi Maruyama vs. Shinya Ishikawa (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block A Match)
1932 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Manabu Soya (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block B Match)
1933 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (c) vs. Daichi Hashimoto & Kazuki Hashimoto (BJW Tag Team Title Match)
1934 Ryuji Ito (c) vs. Yuko Miyamoto (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Fluorescent Light Tubes & Block & Spike Board Death Match)

BJW 30.06.2014
1935 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Manabu Soya (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block B Match)
1936 Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Ryuji Ito vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) & Kankuro Hoshino (Nail Board & Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match)
1937 Shinya Ishikawa vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block A Match)
1938 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shinobu (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Block B Match)

REINA Syuri Festival 30.10.2014
1939 Kana vs. Koharu Hinata
1940 Arisa Nakajima vs. Yu Kato
1941 Kyoko Kimura & Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Shiro Koshinaka & Syuri

AJPW Royal Road Tournament 2014 ~ Open Championship - Tag 1 15.09.2014
1942 Akebono & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs. Takao Omori & Yutaka Yoshie
1943 KENSO vs. Kotaro Suzuki (Royal Road Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1944 Jun Akiyama vs. Kento Miyahara (Royal Road Tournament 2014 First Round Match)
1945 Go Shiozaki vs. Joe Doering (Royal Road Tournament 2014 First Round Match)

BJW Ikkitousen Strong Climb 26.07.2014
1946 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Yuko Miyamoto (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Semi Final Match)
1947 Manabu Soya vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Semi Final Match)
1948 Atsushi Maruyama, Shinobu & Takumi Tsukamoto vs. Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki
1949 Hiroshi Fukuda & MEN's Teioh (c) vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) (UWA World Tag Team Title Match)
1950 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa & Masashi Takeda) & Ryuji Ito vs. Isami Kodaka, Kankuro Hoshino & Masaya Takahashi (Fluorescent Light Tubes & Weapon Carry Death Match)
1951 Kazuki Hashimoto, Masato Inaba & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Hideyoshi Kamitani, Shinya Ishikawa & Shiori Asahi
1952 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (Ikkitousen Strong Climb Final Match)

AJPW Royal Road Tournament 2014 ~ Open Championship - Tag 6 28.09.2014
1953 Joe Doering vs. Kento Miyahara 
1954 Go Shiozaki vs. Suwama (Royal Road Tournament 2014 Final Match)

Dragon Gate The Gate Of Passion 2014 - Tag 3 08.04.2014
1955 Don Fujii vs. Yosuke Santa Maria
1956 Uhaa Nation vs. YAMATO

CMLL Juicio Final 2014 01.08.2014
1957 La Seductora & Princesa Blanca vs. Marcela & Princesa Sujei (Tag Team Mask & Hair Vs. Mask & Hair Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

CMLL on Terra: 2014-01-26 
1958 Atlantis, Delta, Guerrero Maya Jr. vs ***** Casas, Puma, Tiger 

WWE NXT #123 13.11.2014
1959 Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd
1960 Alexa Bliss vs. Sasha Banks (w/Becky Lynch)
1961 Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs. Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara)
1962 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn (WWE NXT Title Match)

DDT Smile Squash Box Office ~I want to see Everyone's Smiles!~ 12.11.2014
1963 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Tomomitsu Matsunaga (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho First Round Match)
1964 HARASHIMA vs. Keisuke Ishii (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho First Round Match)
1965 Gota Ihashi vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho First Round Match)
1966 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Michael Nakazawa (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho First Round Match)
1967 Akito, FUMA & Kazuki Hirata vs. Koji Iwamoto, Shunma Katsumata & Tetsuya Endo
1968 Makoto Oishi & X = Shiori Asahi vs. DJ Nira & Toru Owashi
1969 Antonio Honda vs. Masa Takanashi (Texas Tiger Cub Rope Death Match)
1970 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kota Ibushi) vs. Shuten Doji (KUDO & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Team Dream Futures (Shigehiro Irie & Soma Takao) (Three Way Elimination Tag Team Match)
1971 HARASHIMA vs. Konosuke Takeshita (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho Semi Final Match)
1972 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho Semi Final Match)
1973 Konosuke Takeshita vs. Shuji Ishikawa (DDT Sumo Tournament Akibasho Final Match)
1974 Kendo Kashin vs. Yasu Urano
1975 Sanshiro Takagi & Togi Makabe vs. Smile Squash (Akito & HARASHIMA)

Lucha Underground #1.03 12.11.2014
1976 Drago vs. Fenix vs. Pentagon Jr.

Stardom Natsuki Taiyo Retirement Match ~ High Speed Forever 01.06.2014
1977 Danshoku Dino, Kyoko Kimura, The Alpha Female & Tomoka Nakagawa vs. Act Yasukawa, Kairi Hojo, Koguma & Yoshiko (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1978 Hiroyo Matsumoto, Mayu Iwatani & Miho Wakizawa (c) vs. Hatuhinode Kamen, Kaori Yoneyama & Sayaka Obihiro (Artist Of Stardom Title Match)
1979 Io Shirai (c) vs. Takumi Iroha (World Of Stardom Title Match)
1980 Nanae Takahashi vs. Natsuki Taiyo

WWE Monday Night RAW #1121 17.11.2014
1981 Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Luke Harper (Intercontinental Title Match)
1982 Adam Rose vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)
1983 Heath Slater vs. Rusev (w/Lana)

BJW Big Summer Festival In Korakuen - Tag 3: Ryuji Ito Debut 15th Anniversary 15.08.2014
1984 Daisuke Sekimoto & MEN's Teioh vs. GENTARO & Shinobu
1985 Danny Havoc & MASADA vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Fluorescent Light Tubes Board & Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
1986 Abdullah Kobayashi vs. Ryuji Ito (300 Counter Light Tubes Death Match)

BJW Daisuke Sekimoto Debut 15th Anniversary ~ Shanikusai ~ 21.08.2014
1987 Atsushi Maruyama & Koji Kanemoto vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami
1988 Daisuke Sekimoto, Kohei Sato & Naomichi Marufuji vs. HARASHIMA vs. Ryuji Ito vs. Yuji Hino

NJPW Road To Power Struggle 2014 - Tag 8 03.11.2014
1989 Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero) vs. Sho Tanaka & Yohei Komatsu
1990 BUSHI & Mascara Dorada vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA)
1991 CHAOS (Gedo & Toru Yano) vs. Suzuki-gun (Minoru Suzuki & Takashi Iizuka)
1992 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. Captain New Japan, Jushin Thunder Liger, Tetsuya Naito, Tiger Mask & Tomoaki Honma
1993 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs. Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) (Super Junior Tag Tournament 2014 Final Match)
1994 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Katsuyori Shibata & Togi Makabe

BJW Death Mania 31.08.2014
1995 Kazuki Hashimoto & Yusaku Obata vs. Kohei Sato & Shinobu
1996 Atsushi Maruyama vs. Ryuichi Kawakami
1997 Abdullah Kobayashi & GAINA vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba)
1998 Muno Taiyo (Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & The Great Sasuke) vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Ryuji Ito
1999 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takashi Sugiura
2000 Yuko Miyamoto (c) vs. Masashi Takeda (BJW Death Match Heavyweight Title Glass Board & Kenzan Death Match)

PWG Untitled II 17.10.2014
2001 Biff Busick vs. Tommaso Ciampa
2002 Bobby Fish vs. Cedric Alexander
2003 Brian Cage vs. Uhaa Nation
2004 The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano (PWG World Tag Team Title Match)
2005 ACH & AR Fox vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)
2006 Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong (PWG World Title Match)

AJPW Raising An Army Memorial Series - Tag 2 29.10.2014
2007 Atsushi Aoki (c) vs. Hikaru Sato (AJPW World Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
2008 Akebono, Jun Akiyama & KENSO vs. Kento Miyahara, Suwama & Takao Omori
2009 Joe Doering (c) vs. Go Shiozaki (Triple Crown Title Match)

Mio Shirai Produce M.I.O. - Mission In Odate 11.09.2014
2010 Mio Shirai vs. Misaki Ohata vs. Tsukasa Fujimoto
2011 Aja Kong & Dynamite Kansai vs. SAGAT & Shuji Ishikawa

DDT King of DDT 2014 29.06.2014
2012 Akito, Konosuke Takeshita & Tetsuya Endo vs. Team Dream Futures (Keisuke Ishii & Soma Takao) & Kazuki Hirata
2013 KUDO vs. Shigehiro Irie (King Of DDT 2014 Semi Final Match)
2014 Isami Kodaka vs. Kota Ibushi (King Of DDT 2014 Semi Final Match)
2015 Danshoku Dino, Makoto Oishi, Michael Nakazawa & Tomomitsu Matsunaga vs. Antonio Honda, MIKAMI, Sanshiro Takagi & Touru Owashi (Eight Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
2016 Golden Storm Riders (Daisuke Sasaki & Kenny Omega) vs. Shuten Doji (Masa Takanashi & Yukio Sakaguchi) vs. Smile Squash (HARASHIMA & Yasu Urano)
2017 HARASHIMA (c) vs. Super Sasadango Machine (KO-D Openweight Title Match)
2018 Isami Kodaka vs. KUDO (King Of DDT 2014 Final Match)

WWE NXT #124 23.10.2014
2019 Bayley vs. Becky Lynch (w/Sasha Banks)
2020 Kalistrito & Sin Carito vs. Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
2021 Baron Corbin vs. Elias Sampson
2022 Bull Dempsey vs. Steve Cutler
2023 CJ Parker vs. Tyson Kidd
2024 Colin Cassady & Enzo Amore (w/Carmella) vs. Mechanics (Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson)

WWE Survivor Series 2014 23.11.2014
2025 Goldust & Stardust (c) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz vs. Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (w/El Torito) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Fatal Four Way Match)
2026 Alicia Fox, Emma, Naomi & Natalya vs. Cameron, Layla, Paige & Summer Rae (Survivor Series Eight Men Tag Team Elimination Match)
2027 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose
2028 Adam Rose & The Bunny vs. Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
2029 AJ Lee (c) vs. Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (WWE Divas Title Match)
2030 Team Authority (Kane, Luke Harper, Mark Henry, Rusev & Seth Rollins) (w/James Gibson, Joseph Mercury, Lana, Stephanie McMahon & Triple H) vs. Team Cena (Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan, John Cena, Ryback & The Big Show) (Survivor Series Ten Men Tag Team Elimination Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1122 24.11.2014
2031 Mark Henry vs. Ryback

NOAH Global League 2014 - Tag 12 08.11.2014
2032 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)
2033 Satoshi Kojima vs. Takeshi Morishima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)
2034 Maybach Taniguchi vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2014 Block B Match)
2035 Cho Kibou-Gun (Hajime Ohara & Kenou), Hitoshi Kumano & Mitsuhiro Kitamiya vs. Crazy Dynasty (Pesadilla & Super Crazy), Yoshinari Ogawa & Zack Sabre Jr.
2036 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takashi Sugiura (Global League 2014 Final Match)

NOAH Global League 2014 - Tag 2 21.10.2014
2037 Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Satoshi Kojima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)
2038 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Takeshi Morishima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)

NOAH Global League 2014 - Tag 10 04.11.2014
2039 Daisuke Harada (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (GHC Junior Heavyweight Title Match)
2040 Daisuke Sekimoto vs. Satoshi Kojima (Global League 2014 Block A Match)

Stardom Queen Tradition 03.11.2014
2041 Kairi Hojo & Nanae Takahashi (c) vs. Io Shirai & Yoshiko (Goddesses Of Stardom Title Match)

BATTLE ARTS 4: PUSH 15.11.2014
2042 Yuki Ishikawa vs Sansyu 

CMLL 02.09.2014
2043 Virus vs Dragon Lee

CMLL on Terra: 2014-04-18 
2044 Cachorro vs Cavernario

CMLL on CadenaTres: 2014-06-28 
2045 Gallo © vs Arkángel de la Muerte [FULL HEAVY] 

AJPW Okinawa Impact 2014 Vol. 1 23.02.2014
2046 Akebono (c) vs. Go Shiozaki (Triple Crown Title Match)

CMLL on Terra: 2014-04-29 
2047 Dragon Lee vs Cavernario

AJPW Summer Action Series II 2003 - Tag 13 06.09.2003
2048 The Gladiator vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Triple Crown Tournament Semi Final Match)
2049 Satoshi Kojima vs. Shinjiro Otani (Triple Crown Tournament Semi Final Match)
2050 Shinjiro Otani vs. Toshiaki Kawada (Triple Crown Tournament Final / Triple Crown Title Match (vakant))

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 1 22.11.2014
2051 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata (World Tag League 2014 Block B Match)
2052 BULLET CLUB (AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. La Sombra & Tetsuya Naito (World Tag League 2014 Block A Match)
2053 CHAOS (Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & Toru Yano) vs. Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) & Kota Ibushi

WWNLive In China - Day 4 16.11.2014
2054 Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher
2055 Ivelisse (c) vs. Mia Yim (SHINE Title Match)
2056 Ricochet (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 2 23.11.2014
2057 Great Bash Heel (Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma) vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata (World Tag League 2014 Block B Match)
2058 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Tama Tonga) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (World Tag League 2014 Block B Match)
2059 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) (World Tag League 2014 Block A Match)

Dradition Pro-Wrestling 19.11.2014
2060 LEONA vs. Daisuke Sekimoto 
2061 Takashi Sugiura vs. Alexander Otsuka 
2062 Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Naomichi Marufuji

AJPW 40th Anniversary Year Summer Impact 2012 - Tag 9 26.08.2012
2063 Jun Akiyama (c) vs. Masakatsu Funaki (Triple Crown Title Match)

AJW St. Battle Final 1993 06.12.1993
2064 Leo Kitamura & Otaku Hozumi vs. Chikako Shiratori & Tomoko Watanabe
2065 Little Frankie vs. Mr. Buddha Man
2066 Chaparita Asari (c) vs. Candy Okutsu (AJW Junior Title Match)
2067 Kaoru Ito & Sakie Hasegawa vs. Miki Handa & Yasha Kurenai (Japanese Tag Team Title Match (vakant))
2068 Combat Toyoda vs. Minami Suzuka
2069 Cutie Suzuki, Hikari Fukuoka & Plum Mariko vs. Las Cachorras Orientales (Etsuko Mita & Mima Shimoda) & Bull Nakano
2070 Akira Hokuto vs. Shinobu Kandori

*DEC*

AJPW Summer Action Series II 1989 - Tag 11 02.09.1989
2071 Genichiro Tenryu (c) vs. Terry Gordy (Triple Crown Title Match)

OMEGA Chaos In Cameron 26.04.2014
2072 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy)

BJW Saikyou Tag League 2014 - Tag 1 23.09.2014
2073 Kota Sekifuda & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Masaya Takahashi & Shuji Ishikawa
2074 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa & Masashi Takeda) vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Death Match Block Barbed Wire Board Street Fight Anywhere Falls Death Match)
2075 Kazuki Hashimoto & Koji Kanemoto vs. Shinobu & Shiori Asahi (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Strong Block Match)
2076 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Strong Block Match)
2077 Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Death Match Block Iron Cage Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 1989 - Tag 22 20.04.1989
2078 Jumbo Tsuruta (c) vs. Genichiro Tenryu (Triple Crown Title Match)

EVOLVE 32 09.08.2014
2079 Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
2080 Ricochet (c) vs. Matt Sydal (Open The Freedom Gate Title Match)

EVOLVE 33 10.08.2014
2081 James Raideen vs. Timothy Thatcher (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
2082 Biff Busick vs. Drew Gulak (Style Battle 2014 Tournament Round Robin Challenge Match)
2083 Drew Galloway vs. Ricochet

WWE NXT #125 27.11.2014
2084 Finn Balor vs. Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

BJW 24.08.2014
2085 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & Shinobu
2086 Atsushi Maruyama & Shiori Asahi vs. MEN's Teioh & Takumi Tsukamoto
2087 Daisuke Sekimoto & Ryuichi Kawakami vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa
2088 Kazuki Hashimoto vs. Koji Kanemoto
2089 Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
2090 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa & Masashi Takeda) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Fluorescent Light Tubes & Extreme TLC Death Match)

EVOLVE 34 13.09.2014
2091 Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
2092 Drew Galloway (c) vs. Rich Swann (EVOLVE Title Match)

AJPW Crossover 2006 - Tag 6 03.07.2006
2093 Satoshi Kojima (c) vs. Taiyo Kea (Triple Crown Title Match)

NJPW Kizuna Road 2014 - Tag 3 04.07.2014
2094 Alex Shelley vs. El Desperado
2095 BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, Tama Tonga & Yujiro Takahashi) vs. CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura &Tomohiro Ishii) & Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov & Rocky Romero)
2096 Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Tetsuya Naito
2097 Kota Ibushi (c) vs. KUSHIDA (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Title Match)

Ice Ribbon New Aisuhiro #607 ~ Yokohama Ribbon V 24.11.2014
2098 Tsukasa Fujimoto (c) vs. Aoi Kizuki (ICExInfinity Title Match)

BJW Saikyou Tag League 2014 31.10.2014
2099 Jaki Numazawa & Masashi Takeda vs. Masaya Takahashi & Takayuki Ueki (Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
2100 Heddi French, Shinobu & Shiori Asahi vs. Speed Of Sounds (Hercules Senga & Tsutomu Oosugi) & MEN's Teioh
2101 Brahman Kei & Brahman Shu vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Death Match Block Open The Box Surprise Death Match)
2102 Kazuki Hashimoto & Koji Kanemoto vs. Wild Network (Manabu Soya & Ryuichi Kawakami) (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Strong Block Match)
2103 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa) (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Strong Block Match)
2104 Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Death Match Block Scaffold Death Match)

AJPW Champion Carnival 2007 - Tag 5 30.03.2007
2105 Minoru Suzuki vs. TAJIRI (Champion Carnival 2007 Block B Match)

ROH Final Battle 2014 07.12.2014
2106 Caprice Coleman vs. Hanson vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Mark Briscoe
2107 ACH & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Caprice Coleman & The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
2108 Moose (w/Prince Nana & Stokely Hathaway) vs. RD Evans
2109 reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs. Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & KUSHIDA) (ROH World Tag Team Title Match)
2110 Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Adam Cole (ROH World Title Fight Without Honor Match)

WWE Monday Night RAW #1124 - The Slammy Awards
2111 Charlotte vs. Natalya (w/Tyson Kidd)
2112 Erick Rowan vs. Luke Harper

AJPW Real World Tag League 2014 - Tag 11 06.12.2014
2113 Burning Wild (Jun Akiyama & Takao Omori) vs. Xceed (Go Shiozaki & Kento Miyahara) (Real World Tag League 2014 Final Match)

ROH Death Before Dishonor XII - Tag 1 22.08.2014 
2114 AJ Styles vs. Kyle O'Reilly (w/Bobby Fish)
2115 The Briscoes (Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson)

WWE NXT #126 04.12.2014
2116 Charlotte vs. Mia Yim
2117 Baron Corbin vs. Steve Cutler
2118 Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs. Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd (w/Natalya)

WWE NXT Takeover: R Evolution 11.12.2014
2119 CJ Parker vs. Kevin Owens
2120 The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match)
2121 Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
2122 Finn Balor & Hideo Itami vs. The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor)
2123 Charlotte (c) vs. Sasha Banks (WWE NXT Women's Title Match)
2124 Adrian Neville (c) vs. Sami Zayn (WWE NXT Title Match)

BJW Saikyou Tag League 2014 21.11.2014
2125 Kazuki Hashimoto & Koji Kanemoto vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Semi Final)
2126 Daisuke Sekimoto & Hideyoshi Kamitani vs. Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Semi Final Hardcore Match)
2127 Hercules Senga vs. MEN's Teioh, Shiori Asahi & Tsutomu Oosugi
2128 Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Takayuki Ueki vs. Heisei Gokudo Combi (Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba) & Atsushi Maruyama
2129 B Faultless Junky's (Jaki Numazawa, Masashi Takeda & Takumi Tsukamoto) vs. Bozz Rengo (Ryuichi Sekine & Saburo Inematsu) & Masaya Takahashi (Barbed Wire Board Death Match)
2130 Twin Towers (Kohei Sato & Shuji Ishikawa), Heddi French & Shinobu vs. Wild Network (Manabu Soya & Ryuichi Kawakami), Isamu Oshita & Kota Sekifuda
2131 Abdullah Kobayashi & Ryuji Ito vs. Yankee Two Kenju (Isami Kodaka & Yuko Miyamoto) (Saikyou Tag League 2014 Final 200 Fluorescent Light Tubes Death Match)

WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs ... And Stairs 2014 14.12.2014
2132 Luke Harper (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Title Ladder Match)
2133 Damien Mizdow & The Miz (c) vs. The Usos (Jey Uso & Jimmy Uso) (WWE Tag Team Title Match)
2134 Erick Rowan vs. The Big Show (Steel Stairs Match)
2135 John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (w/Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury) (Tables Match)
2136 Nikki Bella (w/Brie Bella) (c) vs. AJ Lee (WWE Divas Title Match)
2137 Kane vs. Ryback (Chairs Match)
2138 Rusev (w/Lana) (c) vs. Jack Swagger (WWE United States Title Match)
2139 Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose (Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match)

Dragon Gate Glorious Gate 2014 - Tag 2 06.03.2014
2140 Kotoka vs. U-T
2141 T-Hawk vs. YAMATO (No Ropes Match)
2142 Jimmyz (Genki Horiguchi HAGeeMee, Jimmy Kagetora & Jimmy Susumu) vs. Millenials (Eita, Flamita & Yosuke Santa Maria) vs. Monster Express (Akira Tozawa, Masato Yoshino & Shingo Takagi) (Nine Man Tag Team Three Way Elimination Match)
2143 Ricochet (c) vs. Uhaa Nation (Open The Dream Gate Title Match)

CZW Cage Of Death XVI 13.12.2014
2144 Sozio (c) vs. Biff Busick vs. BLK Jeez vs. Drew Gulak (CZW World Heavyweight Title Four Way Cage Of Death Match)

CHIKARA Tomorrow Never Dies 06.12.2014
2145 Eddie Kingston vs. Jimmy Jacobs (w/The Lithuanian Snow Troll & Volgar)
2146 The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) (c) vs. The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster) (w/Sidney Bakabella) (CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match)
2147 Delirious vs. UltraMantis Black (Loser Leaves CHIKARA Match)
2148 The Colony (Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Worker Ant), The Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian), The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) & Jervis Cottonbelly vs. The Flood (Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Jakob Hammermeier & Nøkken), The Wrecking Crew (Flex Rumblecrunch, Jaka & Oleg The Usurper), Oliver Grimsly, Soldier Ant & Volgar) (Torneo Cibernetico 16 Man Elimination Match)
2149 Deucalion vs. Icarus (Non Title Steel Cage Match)

CMLL on Terra: 2014-11-02 
2150 Atlantis vs Último Guerrero 

CMLL Martes Arena Mexico 09.12.2014
2151 Virus (w/Disturbio) (c) vs. Dragon Lee (w/The Panther) (CMLL World Lightweight Title Two Out Of Three Falls Match)

CMLL Puebla 2014-06-16
2152 Rey Escorpión © vs Atlantis for the CMLL World Light Heavyweight Championship 

IWA Mid-South Heartbreak 08.02.2014
2153 Heidi Lovelace vs. Jordynne Grace

Fortune Dream 2 10.12.2014
2154 Hayato Mashita vs. Minoru Tanaka
2155 Kairi Hojo vs. Meiko Satomura
2156 Kazuki Hashimoto & Koji Kanemoto vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
2157 Quiet Storm & Shane Haste vs. Shuji Ishikawa & Tank Nagai
2158 Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kohei Sato & Takuma Sano vs. Daisuke Sekimoto, Shiro Koshinaka & Takashi Sugiura
2159 Joe Doering & Shingo Takagi vs. Kento Miyahara & Yuji Hino

World Triangle League 2014 - Tag 1 02.10.2014
2160 Jonathan Gresham vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (World Triangle Tournament Block C Singles Match)
2161 Biff Busick vs. Drew Gulak (World Triangle Tournament Block A Singles Match)
2162 Jushin Thunder Liger vs. Tommy End

World Triangle League 2014 - Tag 2 03.10.2014
2163 Karsten Beck vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (World Triangle Tournament Block C Singles Match)
2164 Biff Busick vs. Kazuki Hashimoto (World Triangle Tournament Block A Singles Match)

World Triangle League 2014 - Tag 3 04.10.2014
2165 Drew Gulak vs. Kazuki Hashimoto (World Triangle Tournament Block A Singles Match)
2166 Big Daddy Walter (w/Robert Dreissker) (c) vs. Tommy End (w/Michael Dante) (wXw Unified World Wrestling Title Best Two Out Of Three Fall Match)

World Triangle League 2014 - Tag 4 05.10.2014
2167 Axel Tischer (c) vs. Drew Gulak vs. John Klinger vs. Shane Strickland (wXw Shotgun Title Four Way Match)
2168 Hot And Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) (c) vs. Calamari Catch Kings (Chris Brookes & Jonathan Gresham) (wXw World Tag Team Title Match)
2169 Biff Busick vs. Karsten Beck vs. Rich Swann (World Triangle Tournament Final Three Way Match)

IWAMS 2003 King of the Deathmatch 8/1/03, 
2170 TOBY KLEIN vs. NECRO BUTCHER

Cara Lucha 2014/10/18
2171 Cavernario vs. Xtreme Tiger

WWE Monday Night RAW #1127 29.12.2014
2172 The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) vs. Damien Mizdow & The Miz

EVOLVE 35 14.09.2014
2173 Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams
2174 Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong
2175 Biff Busick vs. Zack Sabre Jr.

NJPW World Tag League 2014 Tag 11 07.12.2014
2176 Killer Elite Squad (Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer) vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Yuji Nagata
2177 CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada, Shinsuke Nakamura, Tomohiro Ishii & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi, Kota Ibushi, La Sombra & Togi Makabe
2178 BULLET CLUB (Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson) vs. Hirooki Goto & Katsuyori Shibata (World Tag League 2014 Final Match)

CMLL 27.06.2014 
2179 Cachorro, Cavernario, Dragon Lee, ***** Casas, Soberano Jr. vs Guerrero ***** Jr., Hechicero, Star Jr., Súper Halcón Jr., Virus (Torneo Cibernetico Match)


----------



## GREEK FREAK

2014 Match List


Spoiler:  January



*January (101)
Jan. 2nd *
1. Evolution (Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair) vs. Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, and Edge (Raw - 8/2/04)
2. Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim (Impact - 1/2/14)
3. Chris Sabin vs. Austin Aries (Impact - 1/2/14 - X Division Championship)
4. Samuel Shaw vs. Norv Frenum (Impact - 1/2/14)
5. Bobby Roode and James Storm vs. Kurt Angle and Gunner (Impact - 1/2/14)
6. Joseph Parks vs. Bully Ray (Impact - 1/2/14)
* Jan. 6th *
7. Rey Mysterio and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Daniel Bryan)(Raw - 1/6/13)
8. Big E Langston vs. Curtis Axel (Raw - 1/6/13)
9. Alberto Del Rio vs. Sin Cara (Raw - 1/6/13)
10. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Jack Swagger and Antonio Cesaro (Raw - 1/6/13)
11. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow (Special Guest Ref: Sgt. Slaughter – Raw - 1/6/13)
12. Alicia Fox and Aksana vs. The Bella Twins (Raw - 1/6/13)
13. Too Cool vs. 3MB (Raw - 1/6/13)
14. Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk (Raw - 1/6/13) 
*Jan. 7th*
15. 2004 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 04 - 1/25/04) 
16. 2001 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 01 - 1/21/01)
*Jan. 8th*
17. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz (Tables Match - Royal Rumble 00 - 1/23/00)
18. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna vs. Hardcore Holly (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
19. New Age Outlaws vs. APA (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00) 
20. Triple H vs. Cactus Jack (WWF Championship – Street Fight – Royal Rumble 00 – 1/23/00)
*Jan. 13th *
21. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bryan Wyatt (Steel Cage Match – Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 15th * 
22. The Usos vs. Daniel Bryan and Bray Wyatt (Raw – 1/13/14)
23. John Cena vs. Damien Sandow (Raw – 1/13/14)
24. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 1/13/14) 
25. The Shield vs. CM Punk and New Age Outlaws (Raw – 1/13/14)
*Jan. 16th *
26. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka vs. The Funkadactyles (Raw – 1/13/14)
27. Kofi Kingston vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 1/13/14)
28. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Raw – 1/13/14)
29. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw 1/13/14)
30. 2008 Royal Rumble (Royal Rumble 08 – 1/27/08)
* Jan. 17th *
31. Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown - 1/17/14) 
32. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka (Smackdown 1/17/14)
33. Big E Langston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
34. The Usos vs. Real Americans (Smackdown – 1/17/14)
*Jan. 18th *
35. Sgt. Slaughter vs. Patterson (Ally Fight – 5/4/81)
Jan. 19th [/b]
36. Jimmy Valiant and Ms. Atlanta Lively vs. Midnight Express (Street Fight – Starrcade 85 – 11/28/85)
37. Doom vs. Four Horseman (NWA World Tag Tam Championships – Street Fight - Starrcade 90 – 12/16/90)
38. Sting vs. Cactus Jack (Falls Count Anywhere - Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
*Jan. 20th *
39. The Shield vs. Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, and Goldust (Raw 1/20/14)
40. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Raw – 1/20/14)
41. CM Punk vs. Billy Gunn (Raw – 1/20/14)
42. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio (Raw – 1/20/14)
43. Funkadactyles vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka (Raw – 1/20/14)
44. The Uso vs. The Wyatt Family (Raw – 1/20/14) 
45. Randy Orton vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/20/14)
*Jan. 21st *
46. Royal Rumble 2010 (Royal Rumble 10 – 1/31/10)
47. Royal Rumble 2003 (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
48. Royal Rumble 2002 (Royal Rumble 02 – 1/20/02)
*Jan. 22nd *
49. Royal Rumble 2012 (Royal Rumble 12 – 1/29/12)
50. Maryse vs. Kelly Kelly (Raw – 5/2/11)
51. Layla vs. Michelle McCool (Loser Leaves WWE Match – Extreme Rules 11 – 5/1/11)
*Jan. 23rd *
52. Gunner vs. James Storm (Genesis 14 – 1/23/14)
53. Austin Aries vs. Chris Sabin (X Division Championship - Genesis – 1/23/14)
54. Kurt Angle vs. Bobby Roode (Steel Cage Match - Genesis – 1/23/14) 
55. Samoa Joe vs. Rockstar Spud (Genesis – 1/23/14)
56. Magnus vs. Sting (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Genesis – 1/23/14)
57. “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. Crush (Falls Count Anywhere - Wrestlemania X – 3/20/94)
58. Sting and Booker T vs. Road Warriors (Chicago Street Fight – Uncensored 96 – 3/24/96)
59. Ahmed Johnson and Road Warriors vs. Faarooq, Savio Vega, Crush(Chicago Street Fight - Wrestlemania 13 – 3/23/97)
60. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Raw is War– 4/21/97)
*Jan. 24th*
61. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. New Age Outlaws (Raw is War – 10/25/99)
62. Kofi Kingston vs. Fandango (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
63. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, and Big E Langston vs. The Shield and New Age Outlaws (Smackdown – 1/24/14)
*Jan. 26th *
64. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championships – Royal Rumble 14 Kickoff – 1/26/14)
65. Bray Wyatt vs. Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
66. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
67. Randy Orton vs. John Cena (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
68. Royal Rumble 2014 (Royal Rumble 14 – 1/26/14)
*Jan. 27th *
69. Real Americans vs. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara(Raw – 1/27/14)
70. R- Truth vs. Fandango (Raw – 1/27/14)
71. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Raw – 1/27/14)
72. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (Raw – 1/27/14)
73. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 1/27/14)
74. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (Raw – 1/27/14)
75. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka, Aksana, and Alicia Fox vs. Nikki, Brie, Naomi, and Cameron (Raw - 1/27/14)
76. The Shield vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Daniel Bryan (Raw – 1/27/14)
*Jan. 30th*
77. Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne vs. Gail Kim and Lady Tapa (Impact – 1/30/14)
78. Bad Influence vs. Gunner and James Storm (Impact – 1/30/14)
79. The BroMans vs. Abyss and Eric Young (TNA Tag Team Championship – Impact – 1/30/14)
80. Kurt Angle and Samoa Joe vs. Magnus and EC3 (Impact – 1/30/14)
81. Curtis Axel vs. The Miz vs. Wade Barrett (Intercontinental Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
82. AJ Lee vs. Kaitlyn (Divas Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
83. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane (United States Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
84. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
85. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho (Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
86. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton (WWE Tag Team Championship – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
87. John Cena vs. Ryback (WWE Championship – 3 Stages of Hell – Payback 13 – 6/16/13)
*Jan. 31st *
88. Antonio Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
89. Fandango vs. Xavier Woods (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
90. Curtis Axel and Ryback vs. Prime Time Players (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
91. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
92. Kofi Kingston vs. Damien Sandow (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
93. Cody Rhodes vs. Road Dogg (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
94. The Shield vs. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/31/14)
95. The Miz vs. CJ Parker (NXT – 1/29/14)
96. Bo Dallas vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 1/29/14)
97. Cactus Jack vs. Triple H (Falls Count Anywhere – Raw – 9/22/97) 
98. Taz vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (Falls Count Anywhere - ECW Heatwave – 8/2/98)
99. Bob Holly vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship - St. Valentine’s Day Massacre -2/14/99) 
100. Triple H vs. The Rock (Strap Match - Fully Loaded – 7/25/99)
101. Test vs. Shane McMahon (Street Fight - Summerslam – 8/22/99)





Spoiler:  February



*February (164)*
*Feb. 2nd *
102. CM Punk vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth (WWE Championship - Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
103. Triple H vs. Batista vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match w/ Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee - New Year’s Revolution – 1/9/05)
*Feb. 3rd *
104. The Shield vs. Rey Mysterio, Kofi Kingston, and Big E Langston (Raw – 2/3/14)
105. Christian vs. Jack Swagger (Raw – 2/3/14)
106. New Age Outlaws vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust (WWE Tag Team Championship – Steel Cage – Raw – 2/3/14) 
107. Titus O’Neil vs. Zack Ryder (Raw – 2/3/14)
108. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel (Raw – 2/3/14)
109. The Wyatt Family vs. Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, and Xavier Woods (Raw – 2/3/14)
110. Naomi vs. Aksana (Raw – 2/3/14)
111. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/3/14)
*Feb. 5th *
112. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Sting, Macho Man, and Lex Luger (Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96)
113. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Hog Wild 96 – 8/10/96)
114. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall vs. Harlem Heat (WCW World Tag Team Titles - Halloween Havoc 96 – 10/27/96)
115. Syxx vs. The Bounty Hunter (nWo Saturday Night – 11/9/96)
*Feb. 6th *
116. Abyss vs. Eric Young (Monsters Ball Match – Impact – 2/6/14)
117. Austin Aries vs. Zema Ion (Impact – 2/6/14)
118. Kurt Angle vs. Magnus (Impact – 2/6/14)
119. Bobby Roode vs. Samoa Joe (Impact – 2/6/14)
*Feb. 7th *
120. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. Kofi Kingston and Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
121. Sheamus vs. Ryback (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
122. Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
123. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
124. Randy Orton vs. Christian (Smackdown – 2/7/14)
* Feb. 8th* 
125. Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle (WWE Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
126. The Undertaker vs. Kane (Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
127. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Benoit (World Heavyweight Championship – Wrestlemania XX – 3/14/04)
*Feb. 10th*
128. The Wyatt Family vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, and Rey Mysterio (Raw – 2/10/14)
129. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/10/14)
130. Sheamus and Christian vs. Real Americans (Raw – 2/10/14)
131. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/10/14)
132. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/10/14)
133. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship – 2/10/14)
134. Bella Twins and Cameron vs. AJ Lee, Aksana, and Alicia Fox (Raw – 2/10/14)
135. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/10/14)
*Feb. 11th*
136. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Great Khali vs. Santino Marella vs. Big Show (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber 12 – 2/19/12)
137. Triple H vs. Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash vs. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Summerslam 03 – 8/24/03)
138. RVD and Jeff Hardy vs. Kane and The Hurricane vs. Bubba Ray and Spike Dudley vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (World Tag Team Championship – TLC Match – Raw – 10/7/2002) 
139. Undertaker vs. Daiviri (Smackdown – 7/4/05)
* Feb. 13th*
140. MVP vs. Rockstar Spud (Impact – 2/13/14)
141. Velvet Sky vs. Chris Sabin (Impact – 2/13/14)
142. Bully Ray vs. Mr. Anderson (Casket Match – Impact – 2/13/14)
*Feb. 14th*
143. Cesaro vs. Randy Orton (Smackdown – 2/14/14)
144. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho vs. JBL vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 08 – 2/17/08)
145. John Cena vs. Mike Knox vs. Kane vs. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Chris Jericho (World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – No Way Out 09 – 2/15/09)
146. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Ashley (Bra and Panties Gauntlet Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
147. John Cena vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Kane vs. Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels (WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – New Year’s Revolution 06 – 1/8/06)
148. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship – New Year’s Revolution – 1/8/06)
*Feb. 16th*
149. Eric Bischoff vs. Jim Ross (Raw – 2/17/03)
150. Stone Cold vs. Eric Bischoff (No Way Out 03 – 2/23/03)
*Feb. 17th*
151. Daniel Bryan vs. Christian (Raw – 2/17/14)
152. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Raw – 2/17/14)
153. Fandango vs. Santino Marella (Raw – 2/17/14)
154. Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry (Raw – 2/17/14)
155. Jack Swagger vs. Kofi Kingston (Raw – 2/17/14)
156. Big E vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre (Raw – 2/17/14)
157. John Cena vs. Cesaro (2/17/14)
158. The Wyatt Family vs. Los Matadores and Sin Cara (Raw – 2/17/14)
159. Billy Gunn vs. Jey Uso (Raw – 2/17/14)
160. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton (Raw – 2/17/14)
161. The Coach and Al Snow vs. JR and Jerry Lawler (Unforgiven 03 – 9/21/03)
162. John Cena vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
163. Chuck Palumbo vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
*Feb. 18th*
164. Eddie Guerrero vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
165. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
166. Nunzio vs. Crash (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
167. Brock Lesnar vs. Matt Hardy (Smackdown – 1/2/03)
168. Dudley Boyz vs. Rosey, Jamal, Rico, and Batista (Handicap No DQ Match – Raw – 1/6/03)
169. Trish Stratus and Jacqueline vs. Victoria and Molly Holly (Raw – 1/6/03)
170. Booker T and Goldust vs. Lance Storm and William Regal (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/6/03)
171. Test vs. Christopher Nowinski (Raw – 1/6/03)
172. Chris Jericho and Christian vs. RVD and Kane (Raw – 1/6/03)
173. Big Show vs. Rikishi (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
174. John Cena vs. Chavo Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
175. Matt Hardy vs. Billy Kidman (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
176. Jamie Nobel vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
177. Charlie Haas vs. Edge (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
178. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
179. Shannon Morre vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
180. B2 vs. Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
181. Brock Lesnar vs. A-Train (Smackdown – 1/6/03)
*Feb. 19th *
182. Victoria vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Womens Championship – Hardcore Match - Raw – 1/13/03)
183. Test and Maven vs. Christopher Nowinski and D’Lo Brown (Raw – 1/13/03)
184. Jerry Lawler vs. William Regal (Raw – 1/13/03)
185. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Raw – 1/13/03)
186. Booker T vs. Lance Storm (Raw – 1/13/03)
187. The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards (Raw – 1/13/03)
188. RVD vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. Batista (Over the Top Rope Challenge – Raw – 1/13/03)
*Feb. 20th*
189. Eddie and Chavo Guerrero vs. John Cena and B2 (WWE Tag Team Championship – Smackdown – 1/16/03)
190. Rikishi vs. Bill DeMott (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
191. Nunzio vs. Tajiri (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
192. Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon (Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06)
193. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena (Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07)
194. Samoa Joe vs. Zema Ion, Jesse, Robbie E (Impact – 2/20/14)
195. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (Street Fight – Impact – 2/20/14)
196. Bad Influence vs. The Wolves (Impact – 2/20/14)
197. Big Show and A-Train vs. Brock Lesnar and Rey Mysterio (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
198. Matt Hardy vs. Funaki (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
199. Team Angle vs. Chris Benoit and Edge (Smackdown – 1/16/03)
200. Jeff Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam (Raw – 1/20/03)
201. Willam Regal and Lance Storm vs. Dudley Boyz (World Tag Team Championship – Raw – 1/20/03)
202. Trish Stratus and The Hurricane vs. Steven Richards and Victoria (Raw – 1/20/03)
203. Booker T and Goldust vs. 3 Minute Warning (Raw – 1/20/03)
204. Chris Jericho vs. Test (Raw – 1/20/03)
205. D’Lo Brown vs. Tommy Dreamer (Singapore Cane Match – Raw – 1/20/03)
206. Batista vs. Scott Steiner (Raw – 1/20/03)
*Feb. 23rd *
207. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel (Elimination Chamber 14 Kickoff – 2/23/14)
208. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (Intercontinental Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
209. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
210. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
211. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
212. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Divas Championship – Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
213. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Elimination Chamber 14 – 2/23/14)
214. John Cena vs. Christian vs. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cesaro vs. Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Elimination Chamber Match – Elimination Chamber – 2/23/14)
*Feb. 24th *
215. Andre the Giant vs. Big John Studd ($15,000 Body Slam Challenge - Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
216. Wendi Richter vs. Leilani Kai (WWF Women’s Championship – Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
217. Hulk Hogan and Mr. T vs. Rowdy Piper and Paul Orndorf (Wrestlemania – 3/31/85)
218. Batista vs. Alberto Del Rio (Raw – 2/24/14)
219. Big E vs. Cesaro (Raw – 2/24/14)
220. Christian vs. Sheamus (Raw – 2/24/14)
221. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan (Raw – 2/24/14)
222. Emma vs. Summer Rae (Raw – 2/24/14)
223. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (Raw – 2/24/14)
224. Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt (Raw – 2/24/14)
*Feb. 25th *
225. Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
226. Dudley Boyz vs. William Regal and Lance Storm (World Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
227. Dawn Marie vs. Torrie Wilson (Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
228. The Miz vs. Fandango (SD Dark Match – 2/25/14)
229. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Los Matadores, El Torito vs. 3MB and Rybaxel (Main Event – 2/25/14)
230. Aksana and Alicia Fox vs. Natalya and Eva Marie (Main Event – 2/25/14)
231. Darren Young vs. Titus O’Neil (Main Event – 2/25/14) 
232. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow (Main Event – 2/25/14)
233. Real Americans vs. Mark Henry and Big E (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
234. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
235. Batista vs. Dolph Ziggler (Smackdown – 2/25/14) 
236. AJ Lee vs. Cameron (Diva’s Championship - Smackdown – 2/25/14)
237. Daniel Bryan and The Usos vs. New Age Outlaws and Kane (Smackdown – 2/25/14)
*Feb 26th *
238. CM Punk vs. The Rock (WWE Championship – Royal Rumble 13 – 1/17/13)
239. Triple H vs. Scott Steiner (World Heavyweight Championship – Royal Rumble 03 – 1/19/03)
*Feb. 27th*
240. Jeff Jarrett vs. Ahmed Johnson (Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
241. The Bodydonnas vs. Smoking Gunns (WWF Tag Team Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
242. Goldust vs. Razor Ramon (Intercontinental Championship - Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96)
243. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
244. CJ Parker vs. Mojo Rawley (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
245. Konner and Viktor vs. Too Cool (NXT Tag Team Championship - NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
246. Emma vs. Paige (NXT Women’s Championship – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
247. Xavier Woods vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
248. Bo Dallas vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship – Ladder Match – NXT Arrival – 2/27/14)
249. Bobby Roode (Special Guest Ref: Austin Aries – Impact – 2/27/14)
250. Royal Rumble 1996 (Royal Rumble 96 - 1/21/96)
251. Bret Hart vs. The Undertaker (WWF Championship – Royal Rumble 96 – 1/21/96) 
*Feb. 28th*
252. Mankind vs. Dwayne Gill (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
253. Jeff Jarrett vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
254. Big Boss Man vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
255. X-Pac vs. Stephen Regal (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
256. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
257. The Rock vs. Big Boss Man (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
258. Undertaker vs. Kane (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
259. Mankind vs. Al Snow (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
260. Ken Shamrock vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
261. Sable vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
262. Mankind vs. Stone Cold (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
263. Undertaker vs. The Rock (Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
264. New Age Outlaws vs. The Headbangers vs. Mark Henry and D’Lo Brown (WWF Tag Team Championship - Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)
265. The Rock vs. Mankind (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 98 – 11/14/98)





Spoiler:  March



*March* 
*March 1st 
Slamboree 96 – (10/19/96) *
266. Road Warrior Animal and Booker T vs. Road Warrior Hawk and Lex Luger 
267. Public Enemy vs. Chris Benoit and The Taskmaster
268. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man vs. Scott Steiner and Sgt. Craig Pittman
269. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan vs. The Blue Bloods
270. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. Disco Inferno and Alex Wright
271. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Meng and Hugh Morris
272. Scott Norton and Ice Train vs. Big Bubba Rogers and Stevie Ray
273. Ric Flair and Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson and Eddie Guerrero
274. Dean Malenko vs. Brad Armstrong (WCW Crusierweight Championship)
275. Dirty Dick Slater and Earl Robert Eaton vs. VK Wallstreet and Jim Duggan
276. Public Enemy vs. Ric Flair and Randy Savage
277. Diamond Dallas Page and The Barbarian vs. Rick Steiner and The Booty Man
278. Konnan vs. Jushin Liger (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
279. Diamond Dallas Page vs. The Barbarian vs. Earl Robert Eaton vs. Dirty Dick Slater vs. Ice Train vs. Scott Norton vs. Rocco Rock vs. Johnny Grunge (Battlebowl)
280. Giant vs. Sting (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)*March 2nd 
Raw – 3/3/14 *
281. New Age Outlaws vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
282. Cesaro vs. Big E 
283. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
284. Santino Marella and Emma vs. Fandango and Summer Rae
285. Sheamus vs. Christian 
286. Bella Twins vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
287. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
288. Daniel Bryan vs. Batista
*March 4th 
Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
289. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
290. Konnan vs. El Gato (US Heavyweight Championship)
291. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Marcus Bagwell 
292. Dean Malenko vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
293. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
*March 5th
Main Event – 3/4/14*
294. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane
295. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox
296. The Usos vs. Los Matadores (WWE Tag Team Championship)
297. Chris Benoit vs. The Taskmaster (Falls Count Anywhere - Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96)
*Raw is War – 3/26/01*
298. Taz vs. Val Venis
299. William Regal vs. Crash Holly 
300. Hardy Boyz and Chris Benoit vs. Edge, Christian, and Kurt Angle
301. Test vs. X-Pac 
302. Chris Jericho vs. Big Show
303. Stone Cold and The Rock vs. Undertaker and Kane 
*Great American Bash 96 – 6/16/96*
304. Lord Steven Regal vs. Sting 
305. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson vs. Steve McMichael and Kevin Greene 
306. The Giant vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
*March 6th
NXT – 3/6/14*
307. Adrian Neville vs. Camacho
308. Emma vs. Charlotte 
309. Corey Graves vs. Yoshi Tatsu 
310. Adam Rose vs. Wesley Blake 
311. Sami Zayn vs. Corey Graves 
*March 7th *
312. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Kane (Smackdown – 3/7/14)
*March 9th 
Lockdown 2014 – 3/9/14*
313. James Storm vs. Gunner (Last Man Standing Cage Match)
314. Gail Kim vs. Madison Rayne (TNA Knockouts Championship – Steel Cage Match)
315. Magnus vs. Samoa Joe (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Steel Cage Match)
316. MVP, Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards, and Willow vs. Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Robbie E, and Jessie(Lethal Lockdown)
*Wrestlemania 26 *
317. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio
318. Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon (No Holds Barred) 
319. Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels 
*March 10th 
Raw – 3/10/14*
320. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
321. The Usos vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel
322. Big E vs. Jack Swagger 
323. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. The Shield
324. Bella Twins vs. AJ and Tamina 
325. Sheamus vs. Christian (Memphis Street Fight)
326. Daniel Bryan and Big Show vs. Batista and Randy Orton
*March 11th 
Main Event – 3/11/14*
327. Los Matadores vs. Ryback and Curtis Axel 
328. AJ Lee vs. Natalya (Divas Championship)
329. Dean Ambrose vs. Mark Henry (United States Championship)
*March 13th 
Impact – 3/13/14*
330. Gail Kim vs. Brittney 
331. Samuel Shawn vs. Mr. Anderson (Street Fight)
332. Willow vs. Rockstar Spud
*Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
333. Pyschosis vs. Rey Mysterio 
334. Big Bubba vs. John Tenta 
335. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Hacksaw Jim Duggan
336. Public Enemy vs. Nasty Boys 
337. Dean Malenko vs. Disco Inferno (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
*March 17
Wrestlemania XXVII – 4/3/11*
338. Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler (Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold)
339. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (No Holds Barred) 
_*Raw – 3/17/14*_
340. The Usos vs Real Americans 
341. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
342. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton (No DQ)
343. Fandango vs. Goldust 
344. Naomi and Cameron vs. AJ Lee and Tamina Snuka 
345. Big E, Mark Henry, Big Show, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, and Damien Sandow
346. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
*March 18th 
Main Event – 3/18/14*
347. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Real Americans 
348. Cameron and Naomi vs. Layla and Alicia Fox
349. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil 
_*Uncensored 2000 – 3/19/00*_
350. Psychosis vs. The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
351. XS vs. Norman Smiley and The Demon 
352. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The Wall 
353. 3 Count vs. Brian Knobs (WCW Hardcore Championship)
354. Billy Kidman and Booker T vs. Stevie Ray and Big T
355. Fit Finlay vs. Vampiro (Falls Count Anywhere)
*March 19th 
Wrestlemania 2000*
356. The Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (World Tag Team Championship - Triangle Ladder Match)
357. The Kat vs. Terri (Special Guest Ref: Val Venis) 
*Raw 11/29/99*
358. Big Show and Kane vs. Big Boss Man and Viscera 
359. Matt Hardy vs. Edge 
360. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman 
361. Too Cool vs. The Hollys 
362. Triple H vs. Test
363. Kurt Angle vs. Val Venis 
364. Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, and X-Pac vs. Kane, Mankind, and The Rock
*March 24th 
Raw – 3/24/14*
365. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio
366. Sin Cara vs. Damien Sandow 
367. Ryback and Curtis Axel vs. Los Matadores 
368. Cody Rhodes vs. Fandango 
369. Big Show vs. Titus O’Neil
370. John Cena vs. Luke Harper 
371. Naomi vs. AJ Lee 
372. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Real Americans
*March 25th 
Main Event – 3/25/14*
373. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
374. Natalya, Cameron, Naomi, Emma, and Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Aksana, and Layla
375. Big E vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
*March 26th 
 Raw – 2/17/02*
376. The Hardy Boyz vs. Lance Storm and Christian 
377. Mr. Perfect vs. Kane 
378. The Godfather vs. Booker T
379. Rob Van Dam and Edge vs. Goldust and William Regal 
380. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle 
*March 27th 
Fully Loaded 2000 – 7/23/00*
381. Test, Albert, and Trish Stratus vs. Hardy Boyz and Lita 
382. Tazz vs. Al Snow 
383. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn (WWF European Championship)
384. Edge and Christian vs. Acolytes (WWF Tag Team Championship)
385. Rikishi vs. Val Venis (Steel Cage Match – Intercontinental Championship)
386. Kurt Angle vs. The Undertaker 
387. Triple H vs. Chris Jericho (Last Man Standing)
388. The Rock vs. Chris Benoit (WWF Championship)
_*Impact – 3/27/14*_
389. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne 
390. Samoa Joe vs. Eric Young
391. Gunner vs. James Storm 
*March 28th *
392. Hulk Hogan vs. Andre the Giant (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania III – 3/29/87)
*Smackdown – 3/28/14 *
393. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. Jinder Mahal and Drew McIntyre
394. Batista vs. Sheamus 
395. AJ Lee and Tamina vs. Bella Twins 
396. Mark Henry vs. The Miz
397. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt
398. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WWE Undisputed Championship – Raw – 5/13/02)
*March 29th *
399. Rick Rude vs. Ricky Steamboat (30 Minute Iron Man – Beach Blast 92 – 6/20/92)
400. Shawn Michaels vs. Bret Hart (WWF Championship – Survivor Series 97 – 11/9/97)
*March 30th 
Taboo Tuesday 04 – 10/19/04*
401. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin (Intercontinental Championship)
402. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Molly Holly vs. Victoria vs. Nidia vs. Gail Kim (Women’s Championship - Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal)
403. Kane vs. Gene Snitsky (Weapon of Choice Match – Chain)
404. Eric Bischoff vs. Eugene (Hair vs. Hair Match)
405. La Resistance vs. Edge and Chris Benoit (World Tag Team Championship)
406. Christy vs. Carmella (Lingerie Pillow Fight)
407. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship)
408. Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair (Steel Cage Match)
*March 31st 
Raw – 3/31/14*
409. Big E vs. Alberto Del Rio
410. Summer Rae vs. Natalya 
411. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Real Americans and Rybaxel 
412. Fandango and Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
413. Bray Wyatt vs. R-Truth 
414. AJ Lee vs. Naomi (LumberJill Match)
415. Roman Reigns vs. Kane 
416. Randy Orton vs. Batista (No DQ)





Spoiler:  April



*April 1st
Bash at the Beach 96 – 7/7/96*
417. Joe Gomez vs. Steve “Mongo” McMichael 
418. Konnan vs. Ric Flair (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
419. Four Horseman (Arn Anderson and Chris Benoit) vs. Dungeon of Doom (Taskmaster and The Giant)
420. The Outsiders vs. Sting, Lex Luger, and Randy Savage 
*WCW Nitro – 7/8/96*
421. Blue Bloods vs. Hugh Morris and Big Bubba 
422. Eddie Guerrero vs. Psychosis
423. Nasty Boys vs. Steiner Brothers 
424. Ric Flair vs. Jim Powers (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
425. Sgt. Craig Pittman vs. Chris Benoit 
426. Arn Anderson vs. Sting 
*April 2nd
Raw – 1/19/98 *
427. Disciples of Apocalypse vs. Nation of Domination 
428. Tom Brandi vs. Marc Mero 
429. The Quebeckers vs. Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie 
430. Blackjack Bradshaw vs. Jeff Jarrett (NWA North American Championship)
431. Los Boricuas vs. Owen Hart, Taka Michinoku, and The Headbangers 
432. The Rock vs. Ahmed Johnson
433. New Age Outlaws vs. The Godwinns (WWF Tag Team Championships)
*April 3rd
Wrestlemania 22 – 4/2/06*
434. Carlito and Chris Masters vs. Big Show and Kane (World Tag Team Championships)
435. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Ric Flair vs. Bobby Lashley (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
436. Chris Benoit vs. JBL (United States Championship)
437. Edge vs. Mick Foley (Hardcore Match)
438. Booker T and Sharmell vs. The Boogeyman 
439. Trish Stratus vs. Mickie James (Women’s Championship)
440. Torrie Wilson vs. Candice Michelle (Playboy Pillow Fight)
*Wrestlemania 23 – 4/1/07*
441. King Booker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Edge vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton (Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
442. Batista vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship)
*April 4th 
WCW Nitro – 7/15/96*
443. Fire and Ice vs. Steiner Brothers 
445. Billy Kidman vs. Dean Malenko 
446. Rough and Ready vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
447. Medusa vs. Malia Hosaka
448. Meng vs. Arn Anderson 
449. Ricky Steamboat vs. Randy Savage (Intercontinental Championship - Wrestlemania III)
450. The Undertaker vs. Triple H (Hell in a Cell - Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Wrestlemania XXVIII)
451. The Undertaker vs. CM Punk (Wrestlemania 29)
*April 6th *
452. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship – Raw – 12/6/04)
*Wrestlemaina XXX – 4/6/14*
453. The Usos vs. Real Americans vs. Los Matadores vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
454. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H
455. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws
456. Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
457. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt 
458. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 
459. Vickie Guerrero’s Divas Championship Invitational
460. Randy Orton vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship) 
*April 7th 
Raw – 4/7/14*
461. The Wyatt Family vs. John Cena, Sheamus, and Big E
462. Fandango and Summer Rae vs. Santino Marella and Emma
463. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
464. Rob Van Dam vs. Damien Sandow
465. Rey Mysterio vs. Bad News Barrett 
466. Alexander Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
467. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
478. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
*April 8th
Main Event – 4/8/14*
479. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family 
480. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
481. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
*Vengeance – 12/8/01*
482. Scotty 2 Hotty and Albert vs. Test and Christian 
483. Edge vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
484. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Special Guest Ref: Lita)
485. Dudley Boyz vs. Big Show and Kane (WWF Tag Team Championships)
486. The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam (Hardcore Championship)
487. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline (Women’s Championship)
*April 9th *
488. Ultimate Warrior and Sting vs. Hulk Hogan and Bret Hart (WCW Nitro – 12-10-98)
489. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Wrestlemania 12)
490. Ultimate Warrior vs. Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship and Intercontinental Championship – Wrestlemania 6)
491. Ultimate Warrior vs. Randy Savage (Wrestlemania 7)
*April 10th *
492. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship - Wrestlemania X-Seven)
*Impact – 4/10/14*
493. #1 Contender Gauntlet Match
494. Angelina Love vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB vs. Britney (Fatal 4 Way for #1 Contender)
495. The Bro Mans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
496. Magnus vs. Eric Young (TNA World Heavyweight Champion) 
497. Bo Dallas vs. Justin Gabriel (NXT – 4/10/14)
498. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch (NXT – 4/10/14)
499. Adam Rose vs. Camacho (NXT – 3/20/14)
*April 11th *
500. Bret Hart vs. Stone Cold (Submission Match – Special Guest Ref: Ken Shamrock – Wrestlemania 13)
501. Stone Cold vs. The Rock (WWF Championship – Wrestlemania 15)
502. Stone Cold vs. Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship – Special Enforcer: Mike Tyson Wrestlemania 14)
*April 12th 
 Vengeance 2001*
503. Stone Cold vs. Kurt Angle (WWF Championship)
504. The Rock vs. Chris Jericho (World Championship)
505. Stone Cold vs. Chris Jericho (WWF Undisputed Championship)
*No Way Out 2000*
506. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho (Intercontinental Championship)
507. New Age Outlaws vs. The Dudley Boyz (WWF Tag Team Championship)
508. Mark Henry vs. Viscera 
509. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian 
510. Mr. McMahon vs. Zach Gowen (Vengeance – 2003)
511. Sable vs. Stephanie McMahon (Vengeance – 2003)
*April 13th 
Vengeance 2003*
512. Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (United States Championship)
513. Jamie Nobel vs. Billy Gunn 
514. APA Invitational Bar Fight
515. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. The World’s Greatest Tag Team (WWE Tag Team Championship)
516. Undertaker vs. John Cena
*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
517. Chris Jericho vs. William Regal (Intercontinental Championship)
518. Right to Censor vs. Taz and APA
519. Raven vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Hardcore Championship)
520. Eddie Guerrero vs. Test (European Championship)
521. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit 
522. Ivory vs. Chyna (Women’s Championship)
523. Vince McMahon vs. Shane McMahon (Special Guest Ref: Mick Foley)
524. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian (WWF Tag Team Championship – TLC Match)
525. Gimmick Battle Royal 
526. The Undertaker vs. Triple H
527. The Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. Chris Beniot and Chris Jericho (WWF Tag Team Championships –TLC Match – Smackdown)
*April 14th 
Raw – 4/14/14*
528. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
529. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel
530. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
531. The Usos vs. Batista and Randy Orton
532. Cesaro vs. Mark Henry (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
533. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods 
534. Sheamus vs. Jack Swagger (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
535. Fandango and Layla vs. Santino Marella and Emma
536. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett (Round 1 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament)
537. The Shield vs. 3MB, Rybaxel, Fandango, Alexander Rusev, Titus O’Neil, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, and Bad News Barrett
*April 15th
Main Event – 4/15/14[/i]*
538. #1 Contender for Divas Championship Battle Royal
539. Jack Swagger vs. Big Show 
*Armageddon 2003*
540. Mark Henry vs. Booker T
541. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
542. Trish Stratus and Lita vs. Chris Jericho and Christian (Eric Bischoff’s Battle of the Sexes) 
543. Batista vs. Shawn Michaels 
*April 17th*
544. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins vs. Team Hell No (WWE Tag Team Championships – Extreme Rules 13)
*Impact – 4/17/14[/b
545. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky (Street Fight)
546. The BroMans vs. The Wolves (TNA Tag Team Championship)
547. EC3 and Rockstar Spud vs. Willow 
548. Tigre Uno vs. Sanada 
549. Bobby Roode vs. Gunner (Tables Match)
550. Eric Young vs. Abyss (TNA World Heavyweight Championship – Monster’s Ball Match)
April 18th
Smackdown – 4/18/14 
551. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle
552. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth
553. Fandango vs. Santino Marella
554. Sheamus vs. Batista 
April 20th 
Hog Wild 96
555. Ultimate Dragon vs. Rey Mysterio (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
556. Scott Norton vs. Ice Train 
557. Madusa vs. Bull Nakano
558. Dean Malenko vs. Chris Benoit
559. Steiner Brothers vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championship)
560. Ric Flair vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
561. Sting and Lex Luger vs. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall
562. Hulk Hogan vs. Giant (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
April 21st 
Raw – 4/21/14
563. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
564. Los Matadores vs. 3MB (Mahal, McIntyre, Hornswoggle)
565. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
566. Emma vs. Layla 
567. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Round 2 – Intercontinental Championship Tournament Match)
568. Paige vs. Aksana
569. Alexander Rusev vs. Sin Cara
570. John Cena vs. The Wyatt Family
April 22nd 
Fall Brawl 96
571. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (Grudge Match)
572. Konan vs. Juventud Guerrera 
573. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit 
574. The Giant vs. Randy Savage 
575. Hulk Hogan, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, and nWo Sting vs. Sting, Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, and Lex Luger (War Games)
April 23rd 
Raw – 4/9/12
576. Brodus Clay and Santino Marella vs. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler
577. Cody Rhodes vs. R-Truth
578. Lord Tensai vs. Yoshi Tatsu
Nitro – 9/16/96
579. Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio
580. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Ice Train 
581. Super Calo vs. Konan 
582. Randy Savage vs. Scott Norton 
583. Chris Jericho and Marcus Bagwell vs. Ric Flair and Arn Anderson 
584. Chris Benoit and Steve McMichael vs. Lex Luger
585. CM Punk vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – TLC Match – SummerSlam 2009)
April 24th 
NXT – 4/24/14
586. Alexander Rusev vs. Travis Tyler 
587. Charlotte and Sasha Banks vs. Emma and Paige 
589. Tyson Kidd vs. Mason Ryan
590. Angelo Dawkins vs. Tyler Breeze 
591. Corey Graves and The Ascension vs. The Usos and Sami Zayn
Impact – 4/24/14
592. Kurt Angle vs. Rockstar Spud
593. Kenny King vs. Bobby Lashley
594. Austin Aries vs. MVP
595. James Storm and Bobby Roode vs. Bully and Gunner
596. Beautiful People vs. Gail Kim and Madison Rayne 
April 27th 
597. Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey - NXT – 3/20/14
TNA Sacrifice 14
598. Madison Rayne vs. Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship) 
599. Bully vs. Bobby Roode (Tables Match)
600. Eric Young vs. Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
April 28th 
Raw – 4/28/14
601. The Usos vs. Rybaxel (WWE Tag Team Championships)
602. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil
603. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
604. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio
605. Alexander Rusev vs. Xavier Woods
606. 3MB vs. Los Matadores 
607. Paige vs. Brie Bella (WWE Divas Championship)
608. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship #1 Contenders Match)
609. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton
April 29th
Main Event – 4/29/14
610. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
611. Bad News Barrett vs. Kofi Kingston 
April 30th 
Halloween Havoc 96
612. Rey Mysterio vs. Dean Malenko (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
613. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (Battle of the Ring)
614. Giant vs Jeff Jarrett (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
Raw – 9/22/97 
615. Rocky Maivia vs. Ahmed Johnson 
616. Legion of Doom vs. Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama)
617. Owen Hart vs. Brian Pillman 
618. Cactus Jack vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (Falls Count Anywhere)
619. Bret Hart vs. Goldust 
Smackdown – 4/27/00
620. Eddie Guerrero and Chyna vs. Essa Rios and Val Venis 
621. Dean Malenko vs. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
622. T & A vs. The Hollys 
623. Chris Jericho and Tazz vs. Chris Benoit and Perry Saturn 
624. Road Dogg vs. Christian 
625. Kurt Angle, Bull Buchanan, and Big Boss Man vs. Big Show and Rikishi
626. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy (Hardcore Championship)
627. The Godfather vs. Steve Blackman *


*


Spoiler:  May



May
Impact – 5/1/14
628. Gunner vs. Mr. Anderson
629. Gunner vs. Bobby Roode
630. Willow vs. James Storm
631. The BroMans vs. The Wolves and Sanada
632. Eric Young vs. Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
NXT – 5/1/14
633. Adam Rose vs. Danny Burch 
634. Natalya vs. Layla
May 3rd 
635. Big Show vs. Floyd “Money” Mayweather – Wrestlemania XXIV
May 4th
636. The Shield vs. Ryback and Team Hell No – TLC Match – TLC 2012
637. Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H – Steel Cage Match – Extreme Rules 2013
Extreme Rules 2014
638. Hornswoggle vs. El Torito – WeeLC Match 
639. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
640. Alexander Rusev vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods
641. Big E vs. Bad News Barrett - Intercontinental Championship
642. The Shield vs. Evolution 
643. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt - Steel Cage Match
644. Paige vs. Tamina Snuka - Diva’s Championship
645. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane – WWE World Heavyweight Championship – Extreme Rules Match 
May 5th
Raw – 5/5/2014
646. United States Championship 20 Man Battle Royal
647. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
648. Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback
649. Rusev vs. Kofi Kingston
650. Daniel Bryan vs. Alberto Del Rio
651. Bad News Barrett vs. Big E - Intercontinental Championship
May 6th
Main Event 
652. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger
653. Natalya, Naomi, and Cameron vs. Alicia Fox, Tamina Snuka, and Aksana 
654. Goldust vs. Curtis Axel
Halloween Havoc 96
655. Syxx vs. Chris Jericho 
656. Lex Luger vs. Arn Anderson
May 7th
Smackdown – 2/1/01
657. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardy Boyz (WWF Tag Team Champinship – Tables Match)
658. Ivory vs. Lita vs. Jacqueline (WWF Women’s Championship Match)
659. Edge and Christian vs. APA
660. Chris Jericho vs. Tazz
661. Big Show vs. Billy Gunn 
662. Undertaker and Kane vs. Haku and Rikishi (First Blood Match)
663. Kurt Angle vs. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship Match)
664. Triple H vs. John Morrison (Smackdown – Tables Match)
May 12th 
Raw – 5/12/14
665. John Cena and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
666. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
667. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
668. Sheamus vs. Ryback
669. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
670. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes
671. Batista vs. Roman Reigns 
May 13th 
Main Event – 5/13/14
672. Alicia Fox vs. Emma 
673. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
May 14th 
Raw – 4/8/13
674. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton
675. Fandango vs. Kofi Kingston 
676. Rhodes Scholars and Bella Twins vs. Tons of Funk and Funkadactyls 
677. John Cena vs. Mark Henry
678. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger (Raw - 5/12/14)
May 15th 
Impact - 5/15/14
679. Willow vs. Magnus and Bram
680. Crazy Steve vs. Kazarian 
681. Mr. Anderson vs. James Storm
682. DJ Z vs. Sanada vs. Tigre Uno (X Division Championship)
683. Eric Young vs. MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
May 16th 
Smackdown – 5/16/14
684. The Usos vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust 
685. El Torito vs. Heath Slater 
686. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya (Special Guest Ref: Eva Marie)
687. Dolph Ziggler vs. Batista 
688. Sheamus vs. Titus O’Neil 
689. Cesaro vs. R-Truth 
690. John Cena vs. Erick Rowan
Summerslam 2002
691. Kurt Angle vs. Rey Mysterio 
692. Ric Flair vs. Chris Jericho 
May 19th
Raw – 5/19/14
693. Sheamus vs. Cesaro 
694. Big E vs. Ryback (Beat the Clock Challenge)
695. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
696. Rob Van Dam vs. Alberto Del Rio (Beat the Clock Challenge)
697. Seth Rollins vs. Batista 
698. Alicia Fox vs. Paige
699. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry (Beat the Clock Challenge)
700. John Cena vs. Luke Harper
May 20th 
Unforgiven 2006
701. Johnny Nitro vs. Jeff Hardy (Intercontinental Championship)
702. Umaga vs. Kane
703. The Spirit Squad vs. The Highlanders (World Tag Team Championship)
704. Triple H and Shawn Michaels vs. Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon, and Big Show (2 on 3 Hell in a Cell Match)
705. Trish Stratus vs. Lita (Women’s Championship)
706. Randy Orton vs. Carlito 
707. John Cena vs. Edge (WWE Championship TLC Match)
The Great American Bash 2004
708. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Rene Dupree vs. Booker T (United States Championship)
709. Charlie Haas vs. Luther Reigns 
710. Torrie Wilson vs. Sable
Raw – 10/20/01[/i]
711. Molly Holly, Lita, Jacqueline vs. Torrie Wilson, Stacy Keibler, and Ivory
712. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Sara
May 26th
Raw 5-26-14
713. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro
714. Eva Marie vs. Summer Rae 
715. El Torito vs. Drew McIntyre 
716, Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
717. Randy Orton and Batista vs. Cody Rhodes and Goldust
718. Bo Dallas vs. Sin Cara
719. Alicia Fox vs. Emma
720. Adam Rose vs. Davy Crockett (Damien Sandow)
721. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio
May 27th 
Main Event – 5/27/14
722. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel
723. R-Truth vs. D-Sizzle (Damien Sandow)
724. Brie Bella vs. Natalya 
725. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Harper and Rowan)
Smackdown – 12/13/01
726. Kurt Angle and William Regal vs. Rikishi and Edge
727. Taijiri vs.Crash (Cruiserweight Championship)
728. Jeff Hardy vs. Test
729. The Dudley Boyz and Christian vs. Scotty 2 Hotty, Albert, and Tazz
730. Matt Hardy vs. Bradshaw 
731. Chris Jericho and The Undertaker vs. The Rock and Rob Van Dam
ECW TV
732. Eddy Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko (ECW Television Championship)
May 28th
Raw – 1/9/06
733. Trish Stratus vs. Ashley (Women’s Championship)
734. Rob Conway vs. Chavo Guerrero 
735. Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels vs. Carlito and Chris Masters
May 31st
736. The Mexicools vs. bWo (Great American Bash 2005)





Spoiler:  June



June 1st
NXT Takeover
737. Adam Rose vs. Camacho 
738. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and El Local (NXT Tag Team Championship)
739. Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship #1 Contenders Match)
740. Charlotte vs. Natalya (NXT Women’s Champion) 
741. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
Payback 2014
742. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (Mask vs. Hair)
743. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
744. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Rybaxel 
745. Rusev vs. Big E
746. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
747. Bad News Barrett vs. Rob Van Dam (Intercontinental Championship)
748. John Cena vs. Brya Wyatt (Last Man Standing)
749. The Shield vs. Evolution (No Holds Barred Elimination Match)
June 2nd 
Raw 6/2/14
750. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro and Bad News Barrett
751. Kofi Kingston vs. Bo Dallas
752. John Cena vs. Kane
753. Los Matadores vs. 3MB
754. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Aksana 
755. Adam Rose vs. Jack Swagger 
756. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
757. Dolph Ziggler vs. Alberto Del Rio (Money in the Bank Qualifying match)
758. Rybaxel vs. Goldust and Sin Cara 
June 12th
NXT – 6/12/14 
759. Paige, Emma, and Bayley vs. The BFF’s (Charlotte, Summer Rae, Sasha Banks)
760. Colin Cassidy vs. Sylvester Lefort 
761. Sami Zayn vs. Mr. NXT 
762. Adrian Nevielle vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship)
June 16th
Raw – 6/16/14
763. Seth Rollins vs. Dolph Ziggler 
764. Dean Ambrose vs. Bad News Barrett 
765. Bray Wyatt vs. Sheamus 
766. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
767. Adam Rose and Summer Rae vs. Fandango and Layla 
768. WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Battle Royal 
769. Cameron vs. Paige 
770. Goldust and StarDust vs. Rybaxel 
771. John Cena vs. Kane (Stretcher Match)
June 18th
Raw – 9/27/99
772. Big Show vs. Chris Jericho
773. D’Lo Brown vs. Steve Blackman (European Championship)
774. New Age Outlaws vs. X-Pac and Kane 
775. Ivory vs. Mae Young and Fabulous Moolah (Handicap Evening Gown Match)
776. Jeff Jarrett and Tom Prichard vs. Chyna and Debra
777. Triple H vs. The Rock (WWF Championship)

778. Hulk Hogan vs. Ric Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Championship – Bash at the Beach 94)

Smackdown – 7/27/00
779. Hardy Boyz vs. Lo Down
780. Grand Masta Sexay vs. Taz
June 19th
Impact – 6/19/14
781. Eric Young vs. Kenny King (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
782. The Wolves vs. Austin Aries and Samoa Joe vs. Willow and Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
783. The Wolves vs. Magnus and Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
784. Eric Young vs. Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
June 22nd
785. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit vs. Edge vs. Christian vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 21)
786. Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Finlay vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Ric Flair (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 22)
787. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Finlay vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Matt Hardy vs. Randy Orton vs. Edge (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 23)
788. John Morrison vs. Carlito vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. CM Punk vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Chris Jericho (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXIV)
June 23rd
Raw – 6/23/14
789. Jimmy Uso vs. Luke Harper
790. Jey Uso vs. Erick Rowan 
791. Naomi vs. Alicia Fox
792. Bo Dallas vs. Titus O’Neil 
793. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
794. Bad News Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
795. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger
796. Big E vs. Damien Sandow 
797. John Cena, Sheamus, and Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio, and Randy Orton

798. CM Punk vs. Mark Henry vs. MVP vs. Finlay vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Christian vs. Kane (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania XXV)
799. Kofi Kingston vs. MVP vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Matt Hardy vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Christian (Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Wrestlemania 26)
June 24th
800. Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Kane vs. Big Show (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010) 
801. Randy Orton vs. The Miz vs. Mark Henry vs. Ted DiBiase vs. John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho vs. Evan Bourne vs. Edge(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2010)
June 25th
Money in the Bank 2011
802. Sin Cara vs. Wade Barrett vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Sheamus vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane (Smackdown Money in the Bank Ladder Match) 
803. Brie Bella vs. Kelly Kelly (Divas Championship) 
804. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. Evan Bourne vs. R-Truth vs. Alex Riley vs. The Miz vs. Rey Mysterio(Raw Money in the Bank Ladder Match)
805. Randy Orton vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship) 
806. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship)

June 26th
NXT – 6/26/14
807. Xavier Woods vs. Bull Dempsey 
808. Summer Rae vs. Becky Lynch 
809. Collin Cassidy vs. Sawyer Fulton 
810. Adrian Neville vs. Rob Van Dam
Impact – 6/26/14
811. Taryn Terrell and Gail Kim vs. The Beautiful People
812. Sanada vs. DJ Z vs. Manik vs. Crazzy Steve
June 27th
813. Dolph Ziggler vs. Santino Marella vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Sin Cara vs. Tensai vs. Christian (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
814. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Miz vs. Big Show vs. John Cena (WWE Championship Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2012)
June 29th 
815. Fandango vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Jack Swagger vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Damien Sandow vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett (WHC Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
816. Rob Van Dam vs. Christian vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. CM Punk (All Star Money in the Bank Ladder Match – Money in the Bank 2013)
Money in the Bank 2014
817. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
818. Paige vs. Naomi (Divas Championship)
819. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
820. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler
821. Rybaxel vs. Star Dust and Goldust
822. Rusev vs. Big E 
823. Summer Rae vs. Layla (Special Referee: Fandango)
824. Sheamus vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Cesaro vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match)
June 30th
Raw 6/30/14
825. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam 
826. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family 
827. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi and Cameron 
828. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston 
829. The Great Khali vs. Damien Sandow 
830. Fandango vs. Dolph Ziggler 
831. Rybaxel vs. Stardust and Goldust 
832. Paige vs. AJ Lee (Diva’s Championship)
833. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton





Spoiler:  July



July 1st
Main Event – 7/1/14
834. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. R-Truth and Xavier Woods 
835. Nikki Bella and Alicia Fox vs. Naomi and Cameron 
836. Dolph Ziggler, Rob Van Dam, Big E vs. Cesaro, Ryback, Curtis Axel 
July 7th
Raw – 7/7/14
837. The Wyatt Family vs. The Usos 
838. Rusev vs. Rob Van Dam
839. Randy Orton vs. Dean Ambrose 
840. Alberto Del Rio vs. Dolph Ziggler 
841. Sheamus vs. Damien Sandow 
842. The Miz vs. Chris Jericho 
843. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Naomi and Cameron 
844. Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston
845. Bo Dallas vs. El Torito 
846. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins 

847. The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy (Undisputed Championship – Ladder Match – Raw 7/1/02)
848. Edge vs. Eddie Guerrero (No Disqualification – Smackdown 9/26/02)
July 8th
Main Event – 7/8/14
849. Sheamus vs. Alberto Del Rio (United States Championship – Last Man Standing Match) 
850. Nikki Bella vs. Eva Marie, Summer Rae, Naomi, Natalya, and Rosa Mendes 
851. Edge vs. Jeff Hardy (World Heavyweight Championship – Judgment Day 09)
July 9th
Halloween Havoc 96
852. Steve McMichael and Chris Benoit vs. The Faces of Fear
853. Harlem Heat vs. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash (WCW Tag Team Championships)
854. Hulk Hogan vs. Macho Man (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)

855. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Summerslam 2005)
856. Edge vs. Matt Hardy (Steel Cage Match - Unforgiven 2005)

July 10th
857. John Cena vs. Rob Van Dam (WWE Championship – Extreme Rules Match – One Night Stand 2006)
July 14th
Raw – 7/14/14
858. Sheamus vs. The Miz
859. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango
860. Alberto Del Rio vs. Rob Van Dam
861. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox and Cameron 
862. Cesaro vs. Big E
863. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie
864. Bo Dallas vs. The Great Khali
865. John Cena and Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins, Randy Orton, and Kane

866. Ric Flair vs. Sting (Nitro – 9/5/95)
867. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio (Nitro)
868. Hulk Hogan vs. Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Nitro – 7/6/98)
July 16th
Raw – 7/1/02
869. Rob Van Dam vs. William Regal 
870. Bubba and Spike Dudley vs. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit 
871. Booker T vs. Big Show
July 20th
Battleground 2013 
872. Cody Rhodes and Goldust vs. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins (WWE Tag Team Championship)
873. Bray Wyatt vs. Kofi Kingston 
Battleground 2014
874. Adam Rose vs. Fandango
875. Naomi vs. Cameron
876. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (WWE Tag Team Championship)
877. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Diva’s Championship)
878. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
879. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
880. Intercontinental Championship Battle Royal 
881. John Cena vs. Roman Reigns vs. Kane vs. Randy Orton (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
July 21st
Raw – 7/21/14
882. Roman Reigns vs. Kane and Randy Orton
883. Nikki Bella vs. Alicia Fox, Eva Marie, Cameron, Rosa Mendes 
884. Bo Dallas vs. Damien Sandow 
885. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler
886. AJ Lee and Paige vs. Emma and Natalya 
887. Fandango vs. Zack Ryder
888. RybAxel vs. Big E and Kofi Kingston
889. Rusev vs. The Great Khali 
890. Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro 
July 27th 
Summer Slam 2013
891. Kane vs. Bray Wyatt (Ring of Fire Match)
892. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow 
893. Alberto Del Rio vs. Christian (World Heavyweight Championship Match)
894. Brie Bella vs. Natalya
895. Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk (No Disqualification) 
896. Dolph Ziggler and Kaitlyn vs. Big E Langston and AJ Lee
897. John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Championship – Special Guest Ref: Triple H) 
World War 3 96
898. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. Ultimo Dragon (J Crown Championship)
899. Nick Patrick vs. Chris Jericho (One Arm Tied Behind My Back Match)
900. Giant vs. Jeff Jarrett 
July 28th
Raw – 7/28/14
901. John Cena vs. Cesaro
902. The Miz, Curtis Axel, Ryback vs. Dolph Ziggler and The Usos
903. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
904. Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow 
905. Fandango vs. Diego 
906. Natalya and Naomi vs. Cameron and Alicia Fox
907. Chris Jericho vs. Seth Rollins 
July 29th
Main Event – 7/29/14
908. The Usos vs. RybAxel
909. Slater and The Gator vs. Zack Ryder and Tyson Kidd
910. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
July 30th 
NXT – 7/24/14
911. Kalisto and Sin Cara vs. The Vaudevillains
912. Adrain Neville vs. Rusev 
Raw – 8/11/97
913. The Road Warriors vs. The Godwins 
914. Scott Putski vs. Tony Williams
915. Flash Funk vs. Brian Pillman
916. Owen Hart & Davey Boy Smith vs. The Patriot & Ken Shamrock
917. Faarooq vs. Chainz
918. Shawn Michaels vs. Mankind
Smackdown – 9/11/03
919. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman vs. Tajiri and Nunzio
920. Shaniqua vs. Dawn Marie
921. Chris Benoit vs. Rhyno
922. Eddie Guerrero vs. John Cena (Latino Heat Parking Lot Brawl)
923. APA vs. Matt Hardy and Shannon Moore





Spoiler:  August



August 1st 
Smackdown – 8/1/14
924. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro 
925. R-Truth vs. Bo Dallas
926. AJ Lee vs. Rosa Mendes 
927. Kane and Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose 
928. Diego vs. Fandango
August 3rd 
World War 3 96
929. The Amazing French Canadians vs. Harlem Heat
930. Dean Malenko vs. Pyschosis (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
931. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash vs. Nasty Boys vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
932. World War 3 60 Man Battle Royal 
August 4th
Raw – 8/4/14
933. Roman Reigns vs. Kane (Last Man Standing Match)
934. Damien Sandow vs. Mark Henry 
935. Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio
936. Rusev vs. Sin Cara
937. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro
938. RybAxel vs. Stardust and Cody Rhodes
939. Chris Jericho vs. Luke Harper
940. Diego vs. Fandango 
941. Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth
942. Seth Rollins vs. Heath Slater
August 5th
Main Event – 8/5/14
943. Slater Gator vs. Stardust and Goldust 
944. Summer Rae vs. AJ Lee
945. Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio
August 7th
Impact – 8/7/14
946. Abyss vs. Bram (Monsters Ball Match)
August 11th 
Raw – 8/11/14
947. Roman Reigns vs. RybAxel 
948. Seth Rollins vs. Rob Van Dam
949. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
950. AJ Lee vs. Eva Marie 
951. Dolph Ziggler vs. Heath Slater
952. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus
August 12th 
Main Event – 8/12/14
953. Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston
954. The Usos vs. RybAxel vs. Sheamus and Rob Van Dam (WWE Tag Team Championship)
August 13th
955. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Elimination Chamber 2014)
956. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (Wrestlemania XXX)
957. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Main Event 4/8/14)
958. The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (6 Man Tag Team Match – Raw 3/3/14)
August 16th 
Summer Slam 2006
959. Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero
960. Big Show vs. Sabu (ECW Championship – Extreme Rules)
961. Randy Orton vs. Hulk Hogan
962. Ric Flair vs. Mick Foley (I Quit Match)
963. King Booker vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship)
964. DX vs. Vince McMahon and Shane McMahon
965. Edge vs. John Cena (WWE Championship)

966. Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (Final Battle 2010)
967. Tyler Black vs Davey Richards (ROH World Championship - Death Before Dishonor VIII) 
August 17th 
Summer Slam 2014
968. Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro 
969. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
970. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Divas Championship)
971. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
972. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
973. Chris Jericho vs. Bray Wyatt
974. Stephanie McMahon vs. Brie Bella 
975. Randy Orton vs. Roman Reigns
976. John Cena vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
August 18th
Raw – 8/18/14
977. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan vs. Big Show and Mark Henry
978. Natalya vs. Paige 
979. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (Intercontinental Championship)
980. Jack Swagger vs. Cesaro
981. Roman Reigns, Rob Van Dam, Sheamus vs. Randy Orton and RybAxel
982. The Usos vs. Stardust and Goldust
983. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere)
August 19th
Main Event – 8/19/14
984. Sheamus vs. Curtis Axel
985. Nikki Bella vs. Emma
986. Los Matadores vs. SlaterGator
987. Big Show vs. Erick Rowan

988. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Steel Cage Match – Raw 1/7/08)
989. Jeff Hardy vs. Raven (Tables Match – Lockdown 2005)
990. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga (Falls Count Anywhere – One Night Stand 2008)
August 25th 
Raw – 8/25/14
991. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger
992. Cesaro vs. Rob Van Dam (Number 1 Contender Intercontinental Championship)
993. Paige vs. Natalya 
994. The Usos vs. Goldust and StarDust
995. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Mizdow 
996. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins and Kane 
997. Los Matadores vs. Slater Gator
998. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
999. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt
1000. John Cena, Big Show, Mark Henry vs. The Wyatt Family 
August 26th
Main Event – 8/26/14
1001. Rob Van Dam vs. Seth Rollins 
1002. Adam Rose vs. Curtis Axel 
1003. Goldust and Stardust vs. Los Matadores
August 27th 
Starrcade 1996 
1004. Ultimate Dragon vs. Dean Malenko (J-Crow and WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1005. Akira Hokuto vs. Madusa (WCW Women’s Championship) 
1006. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. 
August 28th 
1007. Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy (WWE Championship – No Mercy 2008)
Starrcade 1996 
1008. Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Jarrett 
1009. The Outsiders vs. Faces of Fear (WCW Tag Team Championship)
1010. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Eddie Guerrero (WCW US Heavyweight Championship)
1011. Lex Luger vs. Giant
1012. Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs. Rowdy Roddy Piper 
August 31st 
Souled Out 1997 
1013. Chris Jericho vs. Masahiro Chono 
1014. Hugh Morris vs. Big Bubba (Mexican Death Match)





Spoiler:  September



September 1st 
WCW Nitro – 9/4/95
1015. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman 
1016. Ric Flair vs. Sting 
1017. Hulk Hogan vs. Big Bubba (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
WCW Nitro – 9/10/95 
1018. Sabu vs. Alex Wright 
1019. Sting vs. V.K. Wallstreet (WCW US Heavyweight Championship)
1020. Scott Norton vs. Randy Savage 
1021. Hulk Hogan vs. Lex Luger (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
WCW Nitro – 9/18/95
1022. The American Males vs. Harlem Heat (WCW Tag Team Championships)
1023. Paul Orndorff vs. Johnny B. Badd 
Raw – 9/1/14
1024. Sheamus and Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz and Cesaro 
1025. Summer Rae, Naomi, and Layla vs. Eva Marie, Rosa Mendes, Cameron 
1026. Big Show and Mark Henry vs. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan
1027. Jack Swagger vs. Curtis Axel 
1028. Adam Rose vs. Titus O’Neil 
1029. Rusev vs. Zack Ryder
1030. Goldust vs. Jimmy Uso
1031. John Cena, Chris Jericho, and Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, and Kane
WCW Nitro – 9/18/95
1032. Ric Flair vs. Brian Pillman
September 2nd 
Main Event – 9/2/14
1033. Dolph Ziggler vs. Damien Sandow 
1034. Natalya and Rosa Mendes vs. Summer Rae and Layla
1035. Gold and Stardust vs. Los Matadores 
September 3rd 
WCW Nitro – 9/25/95
1036. Alex Wright vs. Disco Inferno 
1037. Kurasawa vs. Sgt. Craig Pittman 
1038. The Taskmaster vs. Randy Savage 
1039. Lex Luger vs. Meng 
Raw – 2/20/95
1040. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Gary Sabaugh
1041. Adam Bomb vs. Rip Rogers 
1042. Jacob and Eli Blu vs. Leroy Howard and Mark Star
1043. Diesel vs. Jeff Jarett (WWF Championship) 
September 7th
1044. Paige vs. Emma (NXT Women’s Championship)
September 8th 
Raw – 9/8/14
1045. Bray Wyatt vs. Chris Jericho (Steel Cage Match)
1046. Paige and AJ Lee vs. Natalya and Rosa Mendes 
1047. Seth Rollins vs. Sheamus 
1048. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd and Tyler Breeze 
1049. Gold and Stardust vs. Los Matadores
1050. Titus O’Neil vs. Adam Rose 
1051. Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton

September 9th 
Main Event – 9/9/14
1052. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger 
1053. Cesaro vs. Zack Ryder 
1054. Adam Rose vs. Titus O’Neil 
1055. The Ascension vs. Los Matadores 

1056. Chris Jericho vs. Batista (World Heavyweight Championship/Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold – Cyber Sunday 2008)
1057. The Rock and Stone Cold vs. Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall, and Kevin Nash
September 11th 
NXT Takeover: Fatal Four Way
1058. The Ascension vs. Kalisto and Sin Cara (NXT Tag Team Championship)
1059. CJ Parker vs. Baron Corbin 
1060. Sylvester LeFort vs. Enzo Amore
1061. Bull Dempsey vs. Mojo Rawley
1062. Charlotte vs. Baley (NXT Women’s Championship) 
1063. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Tyler Breeze (NXT Championship) 
September 15th 
Raw – 9/15/14
1064. Kane vs. Chris Jericho 
1065. Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1066. AJ Lee and Brie Bella vs. Paige and Nikki Bella 
1067. Big Show vs. Bray Wyatt 
1068. Sheamus and The Usos vs. Cesaro, Goldust, Stardust 
1069. Naomi vs. Cameron 
1070. Dolph Ziggler and R-Ziggler vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow 
1071. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins
September 17th 
Nitro – 10/2/95
1072. Lex Luger vs. Randy Savage 
1073. Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko 
1074. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson 

1075. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Colt Cabana
ROH Field of Honor
1076. Matt Taven vs. Jay Lethal (Steel Cage Match)
September 18th 
NXT – 9/18/14
1077. Charlotte vs. Emma 
1078. Hideo Itami vs. Justin Gabriel 
1079. Baron Corbin vs. CJ Parker 
1080. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd and Titus O’Neil
September 21st 
Night of Champions 2014
1081. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1082. Sheamus vs. Cesaro (United States Championship)
1083. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship)
1084. Rusev vs. Mark Henry 
1085. Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho 
1086. Paige vs. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella (Divas Championship)
1087. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
September 22nd 
Raw – 9/22/14
1088. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Champion)
1089. Bo Dallas vs. Jack Swagger
1090. Natalya vs. Summer Rae 
1091. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane
1092. Sheamus and The Usos vs. Cesaro, Gold and Stardust
1093. Rusev vs. Mark Henry 
1094. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Slator Gator 
1095. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella 
1096. John Cena vs. Randy Orton
September 23rd 
Main Event – 9/23/14
1097. Paige vs. Naomi 
1098. Bo Dallas vs. Kofi Kingston 
Nitro – 10/9/95
1099. Sting vs. The Shark (WCW U.S. Heavyweight Championship)
1100. Sabu vs. Mr. J.L.
1101. Big Bubba vs. Road Warrior Hawk 
1102. Ric Flair vs. Arn Anderson (Cage Match)
September 25th
NXT – 9/25/14
1103. Mojo Ralwey vs. Bull Dempsey 
1104. Tyler Breeze vs. Justin Gabriel 
1105. Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss
1106. Enzo Amore vs. Marcus Louis
1107. Lucha Dragons vs. The Ascension (NXT Tag Team Championship)
September 26th 
Smackdown – 9/26/14]
1108. Intercontinental Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal
1109. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1110. Natalya and Rosa Mendes vs. Summer Rae and Layla 
1111. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro (Intercontinental Championship)
1112. Rusev vs. Big Show

1113. Sting vs. Dutch Mantell (Main Event – 9/2/90)
September 28th 
1114. Big Show and Kane vs. CM Punk and Mason Ryan (Over the Limit 2012 – WWE Tag Team Champioship)
1115. The Blade Runners vs. Bret Wayne Sawyer and Sean O’Reilly (UWF Power Pro Wresting – April 86)
1116. Sting and Rick Steiner vs. Mike Rotundo and Ron Simmons (NWA Southern Pro Wresting – 5/19/87)
1117. Sting vs. Ric Flair (NWA Pro Wrestling 1/2/88 – NWA World Heavyweight Championship) 
1118. Sting vs. Stan Lane (Main Event 10/2/88)
 Royal Rumble 2008
1119. Ric Flair vs. MVP
1120. Chris Jericho vs. JBL
1121. Edge vs. Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
1122. Randy Orton vs. Jeff Hardy (WWE Championship)
1123. Royal Rumble 2008
September 29nd 
Raw – 9/29/14
1124. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz vs. Cesaro (WWE Championship)
1125. Layla vs. Rosa Medes 
1126. Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas
1127. Brie Bella vs. Cameron and Eva Marie
1128. Slator Gator vs. Los Matadores 
1129. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1130. Sheamus vs. Damien Mizdow 
1131. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton and Kane
September 30th 
Main Event – 9/30/14
1132. Sami Zayn vs. Xavier Woods (Dark Match)
1133. Cesaro vs. Jack Swagger
1134. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae and Layla
1135. Tyson Kidd vs. Kofi Kingston
1136. Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry
1137. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze (Dark Match)
Smackdown – 10/3/14
1138. Dolph Ziggler and Sheamus vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow
1139. Paige vs. Naomi
1140. The Usos vs. Slator Gator
1141. Cesaro vs. R-Truth
1142. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton and Kane





Spoiler:  October



October 1st 
Nitro – 10/16/95
1143. Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero
1144. Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs. Meng 
1145. Ric Flair and Sting vs. Arn Anderson and Brian Pillman 

1146. El Torito vs. Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match – Extreme Rules 2014 Kick Off Show)
October 2nd
NXT – 10/2/14
1147. Charlotte vs. Bayley (NXT Women’s Championship)
1148. Hideo Itami vs. Viktor 
1149. Baron Corbin vs. Troy McClain 
1150. The Vaudevillians vs.Tye Dillinger and Jason Jordan
1151. Adrian Neville vs. Tyson Kidd (NXT Championship) 

1152. The Shield vs. Evolution (Extreme Rules 2014)
1153. The Shield vs. Kane and New Age Outlaws (Wrestlemania XXX)
October 6th 
Raw – 10/6/14
1154. Dolph Ziggler and The Uso’s vs. Cesaro, Gold and Stardust
1155. Bo Dallas vs. Mark Henry 
1156. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae 
1157. Jack Swagger vs. Tyson Kidd 
1158. El Torito vs. Mini-Gator 
1159. Paige and Alicia Fox vs. AJ Lee and Emma
1160. The Miz vs. Sheamus
1161. John Cean vs. Randy Orton, Kane, and Seth Rollins
October 7th 
1162. Sting vs. Butch Reed (Main Event - March 26, 1989)
1163. Sting vs. Mike Rotundo (NWA World TV Championship – 4/1/89)
1164. Sting vs. Ron Simmons (WCW Power Hour - August 18, 1989)

Main Event – 10/7/14
1165. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bo Dallas (Intercontinental Championship)
1166. Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella, Summer Rae, Layla, and Cameron 
1167. Jey Uso vs. Stardust 

Smackdown – 8/26/99
1168. Jeff Jarrett vs. Billy Gunn
1169. X-Pac and Kane vs. APA vs. Big Show and Undertaker (WWF Tag Team Championship)
1170. Big Boss Man vs. Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Champion)
1171. Chris Jericho vs. Road Dogg
October 9th 
1172. John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. CM Punk vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler (WWE Championship - Hell in a Cell Match – Raw dark match – 9/26/11)
1173. CM Punk vs. The Undertaker (World Heavyweight Championship – Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2009)
1174. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (WWE Championship – Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2009)
NXT – 10/9/14
1175. Tyler Breeze vs. Mojo Rawley 
1176. Hideo Itami vs. Viktor 
1177. The Vaudevillians vs. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady 
1178. Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks 
1179. Sami Zayn vs. Titus O’Neil 
1180. DX vs. Legacy (Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2009)
1181. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus (WWE Championship – Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2010)
October 10th 
Smackdown – 10/10/14
1182. Kane vs. Adam Rose
1183. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1184. Seth Rollins vs. Kofi Kingston
1185. Rusev vs. Dolph Ziggler
1186. Sheamus, The Usos, Jack Swagger, Los Matadores, El Torito, and Mark Henry vs. Gold, and Stardust, Slater Gator, Gator, Bo Dallas, Cesaro, and Damien Mizdow
October 13th 
Raw – 10/13/14
1187. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust 
1188. AJ Lee and Layla vs. Paige and Alicia Fox
1189. Randy Orton vs. Dolph Ziggler 
1190. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger 
1191. Rusev vs. Big Show 
1192. Sheamus vs. The Miz
1193. Natalya, Naomi, and Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella, Summer Rae, and Cameron 
1194. John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose (No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match)
October 14th 
Main Event – 10/14/14
1195. Tyson Kidd vs. R-Truth
1196. Cesaro vs. Justin Gabriel 
1197. Rusev vs. Big E
October 15th
1198. The Undertaker vs. Kane (World Heavyweight Championship - Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2010)
Hell in a Cell 2011[/i
1199. Mark Henry vs. Randy Orton (World Heavyweight Championship – Hell in a Cell Match)
October 16th 
NXT – 10/16/14
1120. Baron Corbin vs. Elijah Samson
1121. Lucha Dragons vs. Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake 
1121. Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch 
1122. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady vs. The Legionnaires 
October 19th 
1123. Sting vs. Stunning Steve Austin (WCW Pro Wrestling - January 8, 1994)
1124. Sting vs. Ric Flair (WCW Nitro - November 6, 1995)
1125. Sting vs. Arn Anderson (WCW Nitro - July 8, 1996)
1126. Sting & “Macho Man” Randy Savage vs. The Nasty Boys (WCW Saturday Night - July 27, 1996)
1127. Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena vs. CM Punk (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2011)
1128. CM Punk vs. Ryback (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2012)
October 20th 
Raw – 10/20/14
1129. Sheamus and The Usos vs. The Miz, Gold and Stardust
1130. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1131. Rusev vs. Big E
1132. Brie Bella vs. Summer Rae
1133. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro 
1134. John Cena and Dean Ambrose vs. Randy Orton, Seth Rollins, and Kane (Handicap Street Fight)
October 22nd 
1135. Bo Dallas vs. Big E - (Main Event 10/21/14)
1136. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger - (Main Event 10/21/14)
1137. CM Punk vs. Ryback and Paul Heyman (Hell in a Cell Match – Hell in a Cell 2013)
1138. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – Special Guest Ref: Shawn Michaels – Hell in a Cell 2013)
1139. Kane vs. Mankind (Hell in a Cell Match – Raw is War 8/24/98)
1140. Stone Cold and The Undertaker vs. Kane and Mankind (Hell in a Cell Match – Raw 6/17/98)
October 23rd 
NXT – 10/23/14
1141. The Ascension vs. Tye Dillinger and Jason Jordan 
1142. CJ Parker vs. Tyler Breeze 
1143. The Vaudevillians vs. Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake 
1144. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks 
1145. Adrian Neville vs. Titus O’Neil (NXT Championship)

1146. The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE Championship Hell in a Cell Match – No Mercy 2002)
October 26th 
1147. DX vs. Big Show and The McMahons (Hell in a Cell Match – Unforgiven 2006)
Hell in a Cell 2014
1148. Mark Henry vs. Bo Dallas
1149. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cesaro (2 out of 3 Falls Intercontinental Championship)
1150. Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella 
1151. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1152. John Cena vs. Randy Orton (Hell in a Cell #1 Contenders Match)
1153. Sheamus vs. The Miz (WWE United States Championship)
1154. Rusev vs. Big Show 
1155. AJ Lee vs. Paige (Divas Championship)
1156. Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins (Hell in a Cell Match)
October 27th 
Raw – 10/27/14
1157. Gold and Stardust vs. Big Show and Mark Henry (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1158. AJ Lee vs. Alicia Fox
1159. The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs. The Usos
1160. Bo Dallas vs. Ryback
1161. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane
1162. Seth Rollins vs. John Cena
October 28th 
Main Event – 10/28/14
1163. The Usos vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow 
1164. Paige vs. Natalya 
1165. Sheamus vs. Bo Dallas
October 30th 
NXT – 10/30/14
1166. Emma vs. Carmella 
1167. Bull Dempsey vs. Justin Gabriel
1168. Baron Corbin vs. Tony Briggs 






Spoiler:  November



November 3rd 
Raw – 11/3/14
1169. Dean Ambrose vs. Cesaro 
1170. Jimmy Uso vs. The Miz
1171. Sheamus vs. Tyson Kidd
1172. Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins (Intercontinental Championship)
1173. Ryback vs. Titus O’Neil 
1174. Big Show vs. Mark Henry
1175. Nikki Bella vs. Emma 
1176. Rusev vs. Zack Ryder 
1177. Stardust vs. Diego
1178. Rusev vs. Sheamus (United States Championship)
November 4th 
Main Event – 11/4/14
1179. Stardust vs. Jey Uso
1180. Curtis Axel vs. Justin Gabriel
1181. Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd
1182. Bray Wyatt vs. Sin Cara
November 6th 
NXT – 11/6/14
1183. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn 
1184. Tyson Kidd vs. Dash Wilder 
1185. Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch vs. Charlotte and Bayley 
November 10th 
Raw – 11/10/14
1186. Seth Rollins vs. Jack Swagger 
1187. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
1188. Rusev vs. Sheamus (United States Championship)
1189. Los Matadores vs. 
1190. Dolph Ziggler vs. Mark Henry
1191. AJ Lee vs. Brie Bella
1192. Tyson Kidd vs. Adam Rose
1193. John Cena vs. Ryback
November 11th 
Main Event – 11/11/14
1194. Alicia Fox vs. Cameron
1195. Tyson Kidd vs. Sami Zayn
1196. Dean Ambrose vs. Justin Gabriel 
November 13th 
NXT – 11/13/14
1197. Hideo Itami and Finn Balor vs. Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel 
1198. Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss 
1199. Lucha Dragons vs. Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake
1200. Adrian Neville vs. Sami Zayn (NXT Championship)

1201. The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels (Hell in a Cell Match – In Your House: Badd Blood 97)
1202. The Undertaker vs. Mankind (Hell in a Cell Match – King of the Ring 98)
1203. Ivory vs. Trish Stratus vs. Molly Holly (Women’s Championship)
1204. Kurt Angle vs. Stone Cold vs. The Rock vs. The Undertaker vs. Triple H vs. Rikishi (WWE Championship Armageddon Hell in a Cell Match – Armageddon 2000)
November 14th 
1205. Hunter Hearst Helmsley, Jerry Lawler, Goldust, and Crush vs. Marc Mero, Barry Windham, Rocky Maivia, and Jake “the Snake” Roberts (Survivor Series 96)
1206. Team WWF (The Rock, The Undertaker, Kane, Big Show, and Chris Jericho) vs. The Alliance (Stone Cold, Kurt Angle, Shane McMahon, Booker T, and Rob Van Dam) (Survivor Series 01)
1207. The Shield and The Real Americans vs. Cody Rhodes, Goldust, The Usos, and Rey Mysterio (Survivor Series 13)
November 17th 
Raw – 11/17/14
1208. Luke Harper vs. Dolph Ziggler
1209. Tyson Kidd vs. Adam Rose
1210. Ryback vs. Cesaro
1211. Rusev vs. Heath Slater
1212. Big Show vs. Sheamus
1213. Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella
1214. The Usos and Los Matadores vs. Stardust, Goldust, The Miz, and Damien Mizdow
November 18th 
Main Event
1215. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust
1216. Paige vs. Alicia Fox
1217. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Tyson Kidd and Natalya 
1218. Bray Wyatt vs. Jack Swagger
November 20th 
NXT – 11/20/14
1219. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch 
1220. The Vaudevillians vs. Mini Lucha Dragons
1221. Baron Corbin vs. Elias Sampson 
1222. Bull Dempsey vs. Steve Cutler
1223. Tyson Kidd vs. CJ Parker vs. Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder 
November 21st 
Smackdown – 11/21/14
1224. Ryback and Big Show vs. Seth Rollins and Kane
1225. AJ Lee vs. Brie Bella
November 23rd 
Survivor Series 2014
1226. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos vs. Los Matadores vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1227. Paige, Summer Rae, Layla, and Cameron vs. Natalya, Alicia Fox, Naomi, and Emma
1228. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose
1229. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Slater Gator
1230. Nikki Bella vs. AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1231. Team Cena (John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, Big Show, and Erick Rowan) vs. The Authority (Seth Rollins, Kane, Rusev, Mark Henry, and Luke Harper)
November 24th 
Raw – 11/24/14
1232. Ryback vs. Mark Henry
1233. Luke Harper vs. Dean Ambrose (Intercontinental Championship)
1234. The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs. Gold and Stardust (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1235. Brie Bella vs. AJ Lee
1236. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. Tyson Kidd and Natalya 
1237. John Cena and Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins, Jamie Noble, and Joey Mercury
November 25th 
Main Event – 11/25/14
1238. The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs. Los Matadores 
1239. Fandango vs. Adam Rose 
1240. Natalya vs. Layla 
1241. Dean Ambrose vs. Kane





Spoiler:  December



December 1st 
Raw – 12/1/14
1242. Gold and Stardust vs. The Usos vs. Adam Rose and The Bunny vs. The New Day vs. Cesaro and Tyson Kidd
1243. Big Show vs. Erick Rowan
1244. Damien Mizdow vs. Fernado 
1245. R-Truth vs. Bray Wyatt
1246. AJ Lee and Naomi vs. The Bella Twins
1247. John Cena, Ryback, and Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins, Luke Harper, and Kane
December 4th 
Lucha Underground – 10/29/14
1248. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Chavo Guerrero 
1249. Son of Havoc vs. Sexy Star
1250. Johnny Mundo vs. Prince Puma 


1251. Sting vs. “Hollywood” Hulk Hogan (WCW World Heavyweight Championship – Starrcade 1997)
1252. Sting and Lex Luger vs. “Hollywood” Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage (WCW Nitro 2/16/98)
1253. Sting vs. Kevin Nash (WCW Nitro 4/4/98)
December 8th 
Raw – 12/8/14
1254. Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins 
1255. Kofi Kingston vs. Stardust
1256. Charlotte vs. Natalya 
1257. Eric Rowan vs. Luke Harper
1258. The Usos and Ryback vs. The Miz, Damien Mizdow, and Kane
1259. AJ Lee vs. Summer Rae
1260. John Cena vs. Big Show 
December 11th 
Lucha Underground – 11/5/14 
1261. Johnny Mundo and Prince Puma vs. Sysco and Cortez Castro 
1262. Son of Havoc and Ivelisse vs. Chavo Guerrero and Sexy Star 
1263. Blue Demon Jr. vs. Mil Muertes 
NXT Takeover: R Evolution
1264. Kevin Owens vs. CJ Parker
1265. Lucha Dragons vs. The Vaudevillians (NXT Tag Team Championship)
1266. Baron Corbin vs. Tye Dillinger
1267. Hideo Itami and Finn Balor vs. The Ascension 
1268. Charlotte vs. Sasha Banks (NXT Women’s Champion) 
1269. Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville (NXT Championship) 
December 14th 
Tables, Ladders, Chairs, and Stairs 2014
1270. The New Day vs. Gold and Stardust 
1271. Luke Harper vs. Dolph Ziggler (Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match)
1272. The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1273. Erick Rowan vs. Big Show (Stairs Match)
1274. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (Tables Match)
1275. Nikki Bella vs. AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1276. Kane vs. Ryback (Chairs Match)
1277. Rusev vs. Jack Swagger (United States Champion)
1278. Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt (TLC Match)
December 15th 
Raw – 12/15/14
1279. Dolph Ziggler and Erick Rowan vs. Luke Harper and Big Show
1280. The Bella Twins vs. Natalya and Alicia Fox
1281. The New Day vs. Gold and Stardust
1282. Kane vs. Adam Rose
1283. The Miz vs. Jimmy Uso
1284. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins (Steel Cage Match)
December 16th 
Main Event – 12/16/14
1285. The New Day vs. Cesaro and Tyson Kidd
1286. Paige vs. Emma
1287. Erick Rowan vs. Kane

Smackdown – 12/16/14
1288. Roman Reigns vs. Fandango
1289. The Usos and Erick Rowan vs. Luke Harper, The Miz, and Damien Mizdow
1290. Nikki Bella vs. Naomi (Divas Championship)
1291. Kane vs. Adam Rose
1292. Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins 
December 17th 
Tribute to the Troops 2014
1293. The Usos vs. Gold and Stardust 
1294. Divas Battle Royal 
1295. Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt (Boot Camp Match)
1296. John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, Erick Rowan vs. Seth Rollins, Big Show, Luke Harper, and Kane
December 18th 
NXT – 12/18/14
1297. Bayley vs. Becky Lynch 
1298. Bull Dempsey vs. ?
1299. Baron Corbin vs. ?
1300. The Ascension vs. Enzo Amore and Colin Cassidy
1301. Adrian Neville vs. Kevin Owens 
December 21st 
1302. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Leakee (FCW 2/05/12)
1303. Leakee vs. Leo Kruger (FCW 12/2/12 - FCW Heavyweight Championship)
Lucha Underground 11/12/14 
1304. Mascarita Sagrada vs. Mariachi Loco
1305. Ricky Mandel vs. Mil Muertes
1306. Drago vs. Pentagon Jr. vs. Fenix
December 22nd 
Raw – 12/22/14
1307. John Cena vs. Seth Rollins 
1308. Fandango vs. Jack Swagger 
1309. Adam Rose vs. R-Truth 
1310. Roman Reigns vs. Big Show
1311. Brie Bella vs. Natalya 
1312. Gold and Stardust vs. Los Matadores 
1313. Dolph Ziggler vs. Luke Harper (Intercontinental Championship)
1314. Emma, Alicia Fox, and Naomi vs. Paige, Summer Rae, and Cameron
1315. The Miz vs. Jey Uso
1316. Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt (Miracle on 34th Street Fight)
December 26th 
Smackdown – 12/26/14
1317. Ryback vs. Kane
1318. Alicia Fox vs. Naomi 
1319. Adam Rose vs. R-Truth 
1320. Rusev vs. Dean Ambrose (United States Championship)
1321. The Miz vs. Jimmy Uso
1322. Roman Reigns and Dolph Ziggler vs. Seth Rollins and Big Show
December 29th
Raw – 12/29/14
1323.Dolph Ziggler vs. Rusev 
1324. Nikki Bella vs. Natalya 
1325. The Miz and Damien Mizdow vs. The Usos (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1326. Bad News Barrett vs. Cesaro 
1327. Luke Harper vs. Jack Swagger 
1328. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins 
1329. The Ascesion vs. The Miz and Damien Mizdow



Total: 1329

Wow. Got my ass kicked compared to some of these other people lol.*


----------



## smitlick

.... Lost by 36 to Platt FML



Spoiler: list



January

Jushin Liger 89-96 Disc 4
1. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Takayuki Iizuka vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(12/7/90)
2. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (JIP) (12/26/90)
3. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (2/6/91)
4. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Hase vs. David Finlay & Franz Schumann (2/14/91)
5. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kantaro Hoshino & Kuniaki Kobayashi (3/6/91)
6. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (3/14/91)
7. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (3/21/91)
8. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (4/15/91)
9. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/17/91)
NCW Femme Fatales XI
10. Kellie Skater vs Angie Skye
11. Cheerleader Melissa vs Allysin Kay
12. Cherry Bomb vs Mary Lee Rose
13. Courtney Rush vs Allison Danger
14. Saraya Knight vs LuFisto
15. Mercedes Martinez vs Kalamity
SWE Risky Business 2
16. El Ligero vs Johnny Gargano
17. Mark Haskins vs Zack Sabre Jr
18. Stixx vs Kevin Steen
C*4 Saturday Night Slammasters
19. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
20. Buxx Belmar vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Sexxxy Eddy
21. Skye, D'Milo & Kraven vs Banacheck, Tiger & Twiggy
22. Scotty O'Shea vs Amasis
23. Afterparty vs Super Smash Brothers
24. Scotty O'Shea vs Josh Alexander
SWE Speed King 2013
25. Martin Kirby vs Jigsaw
26. El Ligero vs Kay Lee Ray
27. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
28. Marty Scurll vs Samuray Del Sol
29. Jay Lethal vs Noam Dar
30. Jigsaw vs Stixx
31. Six Way Final
BATTLEWAR 10
32. Mike Bailey vs Player Uno
33. 3.0 vs Tank Men
34. Giant Tiger vs Ryan Rogan
35. Rock N Roid Express vs RD Evans & Union Jack
36. Buxx Belmar vs Shayne Hawke
PWX A Hunt For Gold
37. Alexander vs O'Reilly
38. Konley vs Richards
Revolution Pro UK Road To Thunder
39. Project Ego vs El Ligero & Samuray Del Sol
40. MK McKinnan vs Zack Sabre Jr
ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas
41. O'Reilly vs Sydal
42. M.Briscoe vs Corino
43. Athena vs Hayden
44. Taven vs Edwards
45. ACH vs Lethal
46. Fish vs Rowe
47. Cole vs Strong
48. Elgin/Whitmer vs SCUM
49. J.Briscoe vs Richards
ROH Reclamation Night 1
50. Adrenaline Rush vs Mike Sydal & Zizou Middoux
51. Athena vs MsChif
52. Mike Bennet vs BJ Whitmer
53. Eddie Edwards vs Kyle O'Reilly
54. Tommaso Ciampa vs Rhino
55. Kevin Steen vs Silas Young
56. Elgin vs Cole vs Lethal vs Taven
57. Fish vs Richards
PWG After School Special
58. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs 2 Skinny Black Guys
59. Alex Shelley vs TJ Perkins
60. Joey Ryan vs Chris Hero
61. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Straight To DVD
62. Joey Ryan vs El Generico
63. Chris Hero vs Scott Lost
64. Davey Richards & Super Dragon vs Chris Sabin & Petey Williams
65. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh vs AJ Styles
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 1
66. Petey Williams vs Chris Sabin
67. Frankie Kazarian vs Christopher Daniels
68. Jack Evans vs El Generico
69. Jimmy Yang vs Bryan Danielson
70. Kevin Steen vs Samoa Joe
PWG All Star Weekend 2 Night 2
71. B-Boy vs El Generico
72. Kevin Steen vs Chris Bosh
PWG Chanukah Chaos The C's Are Silent
73. Christopher Daniels vs TJ Perkins
74. Joey Ryan vs Kevin Steen
75. AJ Styles vs Chris Hero
PWG Astonishing X-Mas
76. Jack Evans & Roderick Strong vs El Generico & Human Tornado
77. Samoa Joe vs Davey Richards
78. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen
TNA Destination X 2010
79. Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick vs Amazing Red vs Daniels
80. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
TNA Lockdown 2010
81. Rob Van Dam vs James Storm
82. Kazarian vs Shannon Moore vs Homicide
83. AJ Styles vs D'Angelo Dinero
84. Lethal Lockdown
TNA Sacrifice 2010
85. The Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money vs Team 3D
86. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
87. Rob Van Dam vs AJ Styles
TNA Slammiversary 2010
88. Kurt Angle vs Kazarian
89. Doug Williams vs Brian Kendrick
90. Abyss vs Desmond Wolfe
91. Jay Lethal vs AJ Styles
TNA Victory Road 2010
92. Motor City Machine Guns vs Beer Money
TNA No Surrender 2010
93. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
94. Doug Williams vs Sabu
95. AJ Styles vs Tommy Dreamer
TNA Bound For Glory 2010
96. Motor City Machine Guns vs Generation Me
97. Rob Van Dam vs Abyss
98. EV2 vs Fortune
TNA Turning Point 2010
99. Motor City Machine Guns vs Team 3D
King of Europe Cup 2007
100. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
101. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
102. PAC vs Trent Acid
103. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
104. Ares vs Doug Williams
105. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
106. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
107. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
108. PAC vs El Generico
109. Williams/Go vs Davey/Aoki
110. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
111. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
112. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
113. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
114. Nigel vs Davey
115. Sydal vs Doug
116. Generico/Aoki/Stone vs SMH/Acid
117. Martin Stone vs PAC
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/MASADA
118. vs Danny Havoc
119. vs Nick Gage
120. vs Thumbtack Jack
121. & Brain Damage & JC Bailey vs Younger, Kingston & Vortekz
122. & Brain Damage vs Younger & Kingston
123. vs Drake Younger
124. vs Sami Callihan
125. vs Nick Gage
126. vs Sami Callihan
127. vs Masashi Takeda
128. vs Danny Havoc
129. vs Ryuji Ito
130. vs DJ Hyde
131. vs DJ Hyde
132. COD 13
133. vs Moore/Hyde/Vortekz
134. vs Scot Summers
135. vs AR Fox
136. vs El Generico
CZW Reflections & Refractions w/Sami Callihan
137. Sami Callihan vs Johnny Gargano vs Joker vs Chuck Taylor
138. Sami Callihan vs Daisuke Sekimoto
139. Sami Callihan vs Big Van Walter
140. Sami Callihan vs Adam Cole
141. Sami Callihan vs Yoshihito Sasaki
142. vs Rich Swann
143. vs AR Fox
144. vs Adam Cole
Omega Chinlock for Chuck
145. Trevor Lee vs The Chiva Kid
146. James Storm, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Shane Helms vs CW Anderson, Gunner, Lodi & Steve Corino
Extreme Rising Unfinished Business
147. Ricky Ortiz vs Homicide
148. Devon Storm vs Rhino
149. Papadon vs El Hijo de Rey Misterio
150. Sabu vs Facade
151. Bestia 666 & Damian 666 vs Pesadilla & Super Crazy
152. Stevie Richards vs Steve Corino
153. Luke Hawx vs Matt Hardy
TNA Genesis 2011
154. Kazarian vs Jay Lethal
155. Beer Money vs The Motor City Machine Guns
TNA Against All Odds 2011
156. Kazarian vs Robbie E
TNA Victory Road 2011
157. Kazarian vs Robbie E vs Max Buck vs Jeremy Buck
158. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
Jushin Liger 1989-1996 Disc 5
159. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/19/91)
160. Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart (4/28/91)
161. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (4/30/91)
162. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/30/91)
163. Jushin Liger vs. Hiroshi Hase (5/6/91)
164. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (5/31/91)
165. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (6/12/91)
ECW Extreme Goodhelmet Comp Discs 9 & 10
166. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (8/2/98)
167. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (8/2/98) 
168. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (8/20/98)
169. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Jerry Lynn (10/3/98)
170. Little Guido & Tracy Smothers vs. Tommy Rogers & Sammy Solo (10/4/98)
171. One Man Gang vs. Sabu (1/23/99)
172. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (2/6/99) 
173. Rob Van Dam vs. Jerry Lynn (2/11/99)	
174. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (2/12/99)
175. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (3/21/99) 
176. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (3/27/99)
177. Too Cold Scorpio vs. Rob Van Dam (4/3/99)
178. Jerry Lynn vs. Taka Michinoku (4/24/99)
179. El Mosco Del Merced & Super Crazy vs. Tajiri & Spike Dudley (4/24/99)
180. Little Guido vs. Tajiri (4/30/99)
181. Justin Credible vs. Jerry Lynn (4/30/99)
182. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (5/16/99) 
183. Tommy Dreamer vs. Lance Storm (Street Fight) (5/16/99)
184. Jerry Lynn vs. Rob Van Dam (5/16/99)
185. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (6/11/99)
186. Spike Dudley vs. Taz (Falls Count Anywhere) (6/11/99)
187. Christopher Daniels vs. Super Crazy (6/17/99)
188. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (6/17/99)
189. Little Guido vs. Tajiri vs. Super Crazy (7/3/99)
190. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (7/4/99)
191. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney vs. D-Von & Bubba Dudley (Falls Count Anywhere) (7/18/99)
TNA Lockdown 2011
192. Eight Man Elimination Match
TNA Sacrifice 2011
193. Kazarian vs Max Buck
TNA Slammiversary 2011
194. Bully Ray vs AJ Styles
TNA Destination X 2011
195. Kazarian vs Samoa Joe
196. Doug Williams vs Mark Haskins
197. Shark Boy & Eric Young vs Generation Me
198. Ultimate X
199. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
200. Austin Aries vs Zema Ion vs Jack Evans vs Low Ki
201. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
WSU Blood and Thunder
202. Shanna vs Leah Von Dutch
203. Barbi Hayden, Jessie Kaye & Jody D'Milo vs Jewells Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale
204. Hania vs Cherry Bomb
205. Kimber Lee vs Allysin Kay
206. Mickie Knuckles vs Saraya Knight
207. Christina Von Eerie & Neveah vs Jessie Brooks & Veda Scott
208. Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus
ECWA Super 8 2013
209. Mike Mondo vs VSK
210. Antonio Thomas vs Rhett Titus
211. Papadon vs Vordell Walker
212. Damian Dragon vs Mike Mondo
213. Papadon vs Antonio Thomas
214. Damian Dragon vs Papadon
PWS The Empire State Strikes Back
215. Dan Maff vs Trent Barreta
216. Bonesaw vs Necro Butcher
217. Flash Funk vs Marty Jannetty
218. Scott Steiner vs Davey Boy Smith Jr
219. Kevin Matthews vs Homicide
TNA Hardcore Justice 2011
220. Brian Kendrick vs Alex Shelley vs Austin Aries
221. AJ Styles, Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels vs Scott Steiner, Gunner & Abyss
TNA No Surrender 2011
222. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
TNA Bound For Glory 2011
223. Austin Aries vs Brian Kendrick
224. Rob Van Dam vs Jerry Lynn
225. AJ Styles vs Christopher Daniels
TNA Turning Point 2011
226. Austin Aries vs Jesse Sorensen vs Kid Kash
227. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
228. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
TNA Final Resolution 2011
229. Rob Van Dam vs Christopher Daniels
230. Austin Aries vs Kid Kash
231. Bobby Roode vs AJ Styles
ROH Reclamation Night 2
232. Tadarius Thomas vs Kyle O'Reilly
233. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
234. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
235. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
236. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
237. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
238. Bobby Fish vs ACH
239. Matt Taven vs Kevin Steen
240. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
241. American Wolves vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
ROH All Star Extravaganza V
242. KUSHIDA vs Adam Page
243. Tommaso Ciampa vs Silas Young
244. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
245. Roderick Strong vs Matt Taven
246. Michael Elgin vs Paul London
247. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Young Bucks
248. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
249. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
250. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
Jushin Liger 89-96 GH Comp Disc 6
251. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Kengo Kimura & Kuniaki Kobayashi (6/20/91)
252. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (7/4/91)
253. Jushin Liger & Shiro Koshinaka vs. Akira Nogami & Kuniaki Kobayashi (8/7/91)
254. Jushin Liger vs. Akira Nogami (8/9/91)
255. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (8/11/91)
256. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (8/25/91)
257. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (9/10/91)
258. Jushin Liger & Oz vs. Scott Norton & Hiro Saito (10/17/91)
wXw Dead End XIII
259. Hot and Spicy vs DJ Hyde & Kim Ray
260. Aaron Insane vs Marty Scurll vs Michael Dante
261. John Klinger vs Johnny Moss
262. The AUTsiders vs Drake Younger & Masashi Takeda
263. Tommy End vs Axel Tischer
PWS Wrestlebowl
264. Big Van Vader vs Justin Credible
265. Chris Hero vs Shane Helms
ROH Road To Greatness Night 1
266. Roderick Strong vs Raymond Rowe
267. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
268. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
269. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
270. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
271. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
272. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
273. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa
Goodhelmets ECW Comp Discs 11 & 12
274. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (9/11/99)
275. Tommy Dreamer vs. Tajiri (9/24/99)
276. Johnny Smith vs. Rob Van Dam (10/2/99)
277. Spike Dudley vs. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy (10/23/99)
278. Jerry Lynn vs. Tajiri (10/23/99)
279. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (10/23/99)
280. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (11/7/99)
281. Super Crazy vs. Ikuto Hidaka (12/17/99)
282. Tracy Smothers vs. Kentaro Kanemura (12/17/99)
283. Tajiri vs. Super Calo (12/17/99)
284. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/17/99)
285. Super Crazy & Super Calo vs. Tajiri & Ikuto Hidaka (12/18/99)
286. Kintaro Kanemura vs. Masato Tanaka (12/18/99)
287. Tracy Smothers vs. Sabu (12/18/99)
289. Mike Awesome vs. Masato Tanaka (12/23/99)
290. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Mexican Death Match) (1/15/00)
291. Mike Awesome vs. Spike Dudley (1/22/00)
292. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Rhino (1/28/00) 
293. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (Japanese Death Match) (2/4/00)
294. Dusty Rhodes & Tommy Dreamer vs. Steve Corino & Jack Victory (2/4/00) 
295. Lance Storm & Justin Credible vs. Gedo & Jado (3/4/00)
296. Steve Corino vs. Dusty Rhodes (3/12/00) 
297. Tajiri vs. Little Guido (3/24/00) 
298. Little Guido vs. Super Crazy vs. Tajiri (4/8/00) 
299. Tajiri vs. Tommy Dreamer (Falls Count Anywhere) (4/13/00)
300. Kid Kash vs. Johnny Swinger (5/6/00)
301. Steve Corino vs. Tajiri (5/14/00)
302. Steve Corino vs. Jerry Lynn (7/16/00) 
303. Tommy Dreamer & Jerry Lynn v. Steve Corino & Scotty Anton, (7/22/00)
304. Simon Diamond, Johnny Swinger & C.W. Anderson vs. Danny Doring, Roadkill & Tommy Dreamer (7/28/00)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 7
305. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga (11/11/91)
306. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. ***** Casas & El Catana (12/5/91)
307. Jushin Liger vs. Tatsumi Fujinami (12/11/91)
308. Jushin Liger vs. ***** Casas (12/16/91)
309. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (JIP) (Omni 12/25/91) (WCWSN 1/4/92)
310. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (Handheld 12/27/91)
311. Jushin Liger & Bill Kazmeier vs. DDP & Mike Graham (Starrcade 12/29/91)
312. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (2/8/92)
ROH Road To Greatness Night 2
313. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
314. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
315. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
316. Michael Bennett vs Davey Richards
317. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
318. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
319. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
ROH Death Before Dishonor XI
320. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
321. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
322. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
323. Forever Hooligans vs American Wolves
324. Adam Page vs RD Evans
325. Roderick Strong vs Ricky Marvin
326. C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush vs reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett
327. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
wXw 18+ Underground Chapter 6
328. Hot & Spicy & Marty Scurll vs Keel Holding
329. DJ Hyde vs Clint Margera
330. Drake Younger vs Masashi Takeda
Dreamwave Wrestling Immortality
331. Prince Mustafa Ali vs CJ Esparza
332. Chris Castro & Matt Cage vs Members Only
333. Lince Dorado vs Samuray Del Sol
IWA-MS Old Scars & Bad Blood
334. Drake Younger vs Trik Davis
335. Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs
336. Sabu vs BJ Whitmer
PWG Is Your Body Ready?
337. RockNES vs Unbreakable
338. Davey vs Kyle
339. FIST vs DojoBros
340. Steen vs Younger
341. Bucks vs Fox & Del Sol
342. Cole vs Callihan

February

Revolution Pro UK When Thunder Strikes
343. Mark Haskins vs El Ligero
344. Doug Williams vs Hiromu Takahashi
345. Marty Scurll vs MK McKinnan
346. Andy Boy Simmonz & Rampage Brown vs Davey Boy Smith Jr & Dave Mastiff
347. Colt Cabana vs Sha Samuels
348. Prince Devitt vs Jushin Liger
C*4 Crossing The Line 6
349. Alex Vega vs Cheech Hernandez
350. Amasis vs Leon St.Giovanni vs Mitch Thompson vs Sebastian Suave
351. Jaka vs Matt Tremont
352. Banks & Rukin vs 3.0 vs Checkmate vs TDT vs Most Valuable Egos vs The Afterparty vs The Incredible 

Hunks vs The Super Smash Brothers
353. Buxx Belmar vs Sonjay Dutt
354. Vanessa Kraven vs Twiggy
355. Franky The Mobster vs Pinkie Sanchez
356. Mike Bailey vs Josh Alexander vs Scotty O'Shea
WWE Legends of Mid South Wrestling Blu Ray
357. Ted DiBiase vs Paul Orndorff
358. Andre the Giant, Dusty Rhodes & Junkyard Dog vs. Afa, Sika & Big Cat Ernie Ladd
359. Junkyard Dog & Mr. Olympia vs. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne
360. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Ted DiBiase
361. Ted DiBiase & Matt Borne vs. Andre the Giant & Tony Atlas
362. Magnum TA & Mr. Wrestling II vs. The Midnight Express
363. Mr. Wrestling II vs. Magnum TA
364. Junkyard Dog vs. “Hacksaw” Butch Reed
365. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
366. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
367. Shawn Michaels vs. Ted DiBiase
368. Ric Flair vs. Terry Taylor
369. The Snowman vs. Jake Roberts
370. Ric Flair vs. Ted DiBiase
371. Rob Ricksteiner vs. Nick Patrick
372. The Bladerunners vs. John O’Reilly & Ken Massey
373. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan
374. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death Steve Williams vs. Michael PS Hayes & Buddy Roberts
375. Terry “Bam Bam” Gordy vs. Dr. Death Steve Williams
376. One Man Gang vs. Big Bubba Rogers
377. Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Big Bubba Rogers
378. The Rock N’ Roll Express vs. The Midnight Express
379. Sting vs. Terry Taylor
380. Junkyard Dog vs. Ted DiBiase
381. Ted DiBiase & Steve “Dr. Death” Williams vs. Jake “The Snake” Roberts & The Barbarian
382. “Hacksaw” Jim Duggan vs. Buzz Sawyer
383. Bill Watts & Stagger Lee vs. The Midnight Express
AAW Bound By Hate 2013
384. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
385. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
386. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
387. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
388. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
389. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
390. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
391. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
392. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
393. Irish Airborne vs Del Sol & Cabana
394. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
AIW Absolution VIII
395. Sex Bob-Ombs vs Jollyville Fuck-Its
396. Lyndon vs Flip
397. Page vs Gargano
398. Batiri vs Hope & Change
399. Elgin vs Alexander
400. Four Way Match
401. Bunkhouse Brawl
402. Hutter vs Donst
403. Delaney vs Ryan
404. Delaney vs Page
ECW Holiday Hell 2000
405. Chilly Willy vs. The Blue Boy with Jasmine St. Claire
406. Da Baldies vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (ECW Tag Team Championship Match)
407. Bilvis Wesley vs. Balls Mahoney
408. Jerry Lynn vs. Spike Dudley
409. CW Anderson vs. Super Crazy
410. EZ Money vs. Nova
411. Hot Commodity vs. Tommy Dreamer, Christian York & Joey Matthews
412. The FBI vs. Mikey Whipwreck & Yoshihiro Tajiri (2 out of 3 Falls Tag Team Match)
413. Justin Credible with Francine vs. Steve Corino with Jack Victory vs. The Sandman
NCW Femme Fatales XII
414. LuFisto vs Kimber Lee
415. Kira vs Portia Perez
416. Cheerleader Melissa vs Courtney Rush
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
417. Drew Myers vs Eddie Edwards
418. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander
419. Caleb Konley vs Andrew Everett
420. Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino
IWA-MS Simply The Best 9
421. Chris Hamrick vs BJ Whitmer
422. Jimmy Jacobs & Zach Gowen vs Reed Bentley & Trik Davis
423. Matt Tremont vs Devon Moore
424. Kyle O'Reilly vs Necro Butcher
425. Davey Richards vs Scotty Vortekz
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana
426. Shane Strickland vs David Starr vs Sozio vs Latin Dragon
427. Gulak vs Dickinson
428. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
429. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
430. Cabana vs Jaka
431. Steen vs MASADA
432. Gargano vs Dunn
433. Fox vs Stone
434. Edwards vs Busick
AAW Scars and Stripes 2013
435. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
436. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
437. Keith Walker vs Carlito
438. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
439. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
440. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
ROH A New Dawn
441. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
442. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
443. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
444. Honor Rumble
445. Michael Bennett vs Eddie Edwards
446. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
447. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards
448. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
ROH Charm City Challenge
449. Page vs Edwards
450. Four Way Match
451. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
452. Taven vs Alexander
453. Steen vs ACH
454. Bennett vs Jacobs
455. reDragon vs Lethal/Elgin
456. Cole vs Strong
PWG Ten
457. 6 Person Tag
458. Cage vs Nese
459. Monsters vs Hooligans
460. Elgin vs Fox
461. FIST vs Londrick
462. O'Reilly vs TJP
463. 3 Way Guerrilla Warfare
464. 3 Way Tag Ladder Match
PWX Live and In Demand Night 1
465. Rich Swann vs Andrew Everett
466. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
SWE Menace II Society III
467. MK McKinnan vs El Ligero vs Pete Dunne
468. Stixx vs Super Crazy
469. Jay Lethal vs Robbie X
470. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
471. Sabu vs Jimmy Havoc
PWX Live and In Demand Night 2
472. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
473. Hollis vs Swann
CZW Cage of Death XV
474. Gulak vs Hero
475. Six Way
476. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
477. CVE vs Kimber Lee
478. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
479. Dickinson vs Richards
480. OI4K vs Hyde/Front
481. Colon vs Strickland
482. COD
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 8 & 9
483. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (2/10/92)
484. Jushin Liger & Akira Nogami vs. Flying Scorpio & Pegasus Kid (2/12/92)
485. Jushin Liger vs. Brian Pillman (SB 2/29/92)
486. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/16/92)
487. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (4/19/92)
488. Jushin Liger vs. Norio Honaga (4/21/92)
489. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (4/30/92)
490. Jushin Liger & Pegasus Kid vs. ***** Casas & El Samurai (5/1/92)
491. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (5/17/92)
492. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. El Samurai & Pegasus Kid (6/2/92)
493. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Chris Benoit & Beef Wellington (Clash 6/16/92)
494. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/26/92)
495. Jushin Liger & Brian Pillman vs. Ricky Steamboat & Nikita Koloff (GAB 7/12/92)
496. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (WCWSN 7/18/92)
497. Jushin Liger vs. Pegasus Kid (8/12/92)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket A
498. Matthews vs Cabana
499. Gulak vs Sharp
500. Richards vs O'Reilly
501. Parks vs Walker
502. B-Boy vs McAllister
503. Cole vs Nese
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 13, 14, 15 & 16
504. Psicosis vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (8/19/00)
505. Yoshihiro Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke (8/25/00) 
506. Public Enemy & Hack Myers vs. Tommy Dreamer, Dory & Terry Funk (7/12/94)
507. Public Enemy vs. Terry & Dory Funk (Barbed Wire Match) (7/16/94)
508. Public Enemy vs. Gangstas (Farewell to Public Enemy) (1/5/96)
509. Cactus Jack vs. Sabu (6/24/94)
510. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (5/16/95)
511. Cactus Jack vs. Sandman (Barbed Wire) (6/17/95)
512. Stevie Richards & Raven + The Pitbulls (7/1/95)
513. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (7/25/95)
514. Stevie Richards & Raven vs. The Pitbulls (8/8/95)
515. Mikey Whipwreck vs. Steve Austin (11/18/95)
516. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (3/28/95)
517. Tommy Dreamer & Mikey Whipwreck vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (5/23/95)
518. Tommy Dreamer & Luna vs. Raven & Stevie Richards (7/1/95)
519. Tommy Dreamer vs. Raven (6/6/97)
520. Bill Alfonso vs. Tod Gordon (11/18/95)
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Discs 10 & 11
521. Jushin Liger, Kantaro Hoshino & Koji Kanemoto vs. Tatsutoshi Goto, Hiro Saito & Norio Honaga 

(8/15/92)
522. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (8/16/92)
523. Jushin Liger & Hiroyoshi Yamamoto vs. El Samurai & Koji Kanemoto (9/23/92)
524. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (10/21/92)
525. Jushin Liger & Koji Kanemoto vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (12/11/92)
526. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/14/92)
527. Jushin Liger vs. Franz Schumann (Germany 12/19/92)
528. Jushin Liger & Erik Watts vs. Sting & Steve Williams (Starrcade 12/28/92)
529. Jushin Liger & Kensuke Sasaki vs. Ricky Steamboat & Shane Douglas (12/29/92)
530. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (1/4/93)
531. Jushin Liger vs. Brad Armstrong (2/5/93)
532. Jushin Liger & Ultimo Dragon vs. Norio Honaga & Hiro Saito (2/16/93)
533. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/9/93)
534. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (3/21/93)
535. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Pegasus Kid (3/23/93)
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 17, 18, 19 & 20
536. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/20/99)
537. Dudley Boys vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney (8/27/99)
538. Dudley Boys vs. Tommy Dreamer & Raven (9/3/99)
539. Sandman vs. Tommy Dreamer (10/4/94)
540. Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu (7/5/97)
541. Tommy Dreamer vs. Rob Van Dam (11/30/97)
WCA Race for the Ring Tournament Round 1 Bracket B
542. Timothy Thatcher vs Oliver John
543. Willie Mack vs Brandon Gatson
544. Drake Younger vs DJ Hyde
545. Antonio Thomas vs Alex Reynolds
546. Adam Pearce vs Adam Page
547. Johnny Gargano vs Chase Stevens
Goodhelmets ECW Set Discs 21 & 22
548. Dr. Death & Tommy Dreamer vs. Brian Lee & Taz (8/3/96)
549. Atsushi Onita, Tommy Dreamer & Sandman vs. The Dudley Boys (7/1/98)
550. Justin Credible vs. Scott Hall (11/11/00)
551. Tazmaniac vs. Sabu (10/5/93)
552. Terry Funk vs. Sabu (4/19/94)
553. Axl Rotten vs. Ian Rotten (Taipei Death Match) (7/1/95)
554. Terry Gordy vs. Raven (6/22/96)
555. Sabu vs. Rob Van Dam (Stretcher Match) (8/3/96)
556. Taz vs. Shane Douglas (6/6/97)
557. Beulah vs. Fonzie (9/20/97)
558. Tommy Dreamer & Raven vs. Impact Players (10/20/99)
559. Masato Tanaka vs. WING Kanemura (12/16/99)
560. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (Stairway to Hell) (1/7/00)
561. Mike Awesome vs. Taz (4/13/00)
562. Tommy Dreamer vs. Justin Credible (4/28/00)
CZW Answering The Challenge
563. OI4K vs Juicy Product
564. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson
565. Beaver Boys vs BLKOUT
WWE Royal Rumble 2014
566. Daniel Bryan vs Bray Wyatt
567. Brock Lesnar vs Big Show
568. Royal Rumble Match
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 12
569. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Ultimo Dragon & Masao Orihara (WAR 4/2/93)
570. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Norio Honaga & Ultimo Dragon (4/6/93)
571. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (5/3/93)
572. Jushin Liger vs. Eddie Guerrero (6/9/93)
573. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Dean Malenko & Eddie Guerrero (6/10/93)
574. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/11/93)
575. Jushin Liger vs. 2 Cold Scorpio (6/12/93)
576. Jushin Liger & Osamu Nishimura vs. El Samurai & Shinjiro Ohtani (6/30/93)
ROH Manhattan Mayhem V
577. Page vs Young
578. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
579. Taven vs Mondo
580. Bucks vs Hooligans
581. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
582. Ciampa vs Bennett
583. Steen vs Strong
584. Anderson vs Elgin
585. Wolves vs reDRagon
Jushin Liger 89-96 Comp Disc 13
586. Jushin Liger & Shinjiro Ohtani vs. Tiger Mask & El Samurai (7/14/93)
587. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Genichiro Tenryu & Koki Kitahara (8/3/93)
588. Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask vs. Dean Malenko & Shinjiro Ohtani (9/20/93)
589. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask III (9/24/93)
590. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (9/26/93)
591. Jushin Liger and Chris Benoit vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Masahiro Chono (10/15/93)
592. Jushin Liger & Wild Pegasus vs. Akira Nogami & Takayuki Iizuka (11/4/93)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 1, 2 & 3
593. El Gran Hamada vs. Perro Aguayo - UWF, 1984-04-11
594. Super Tiger (Satoru Sayama) & Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda & Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-07-23
595. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1984-09-07
596. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Jack Snuka - UWF, 1984-09-11
597. Super Tiger vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1984-09-11
598. Cuban Assassian & Phil Lafleur vs. Super Tiger & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-10-22
599. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1984-10-22
600. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-10-22
601. Pete Roberts & Akira Maeda vs. Keith Hayward & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1984-12-05
602. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1984-12-05
603. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1984-12-05
604. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-01-07
605. Akira Maeda vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-01-07
606. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-01-29
607. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-02-18
608. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-02-18
609. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-02-18
610. Riki Choshu vs. Genichiro Tenryu - UWF, 1985-02-21
611. Super Tiger vs. Marty Jones - UWF, 1985-03-02
612. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Masami Soronaka - UWF, 1985-03-02
613. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-03-02
614. Super Tiger & Joe Malenko vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara & Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-05-25
615. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-05-25
616. Super Tiger vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-06-24
617. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-08
618. Osamu Kido vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-08
619. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-13
620. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-07-17
621. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-07-21
622. Osamu Kido vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1985-07-21
ROH Glory By Honor XII
623. Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe
624. Jacobs vs Page
625. Bennett vs Steen
626. Sorensen vs Ciampa
627. Outlaw Inc vs Adrenaline Rush
628. London vs Strong
629. 8 Man Tag Elimination Match
National Pro Wrestling Day 2014
630. Colt Cabana vs Drew Gulak
631. Hallowicked vs Michael Bennett
632. Dasher Hatfield vs Eddie Kingston
633. Eric Corvis vs Sonjay Dutt
634. The Colony, The Osirian Portal & Icarus vs The Batiri & Los Ice Creams
WCW Worldwide 6/1/01
635. Col Robert Parker vs Madusa
636. Norman Smiley vs Shane Douglas
WCW Worldwide 13/1/01
637. Roddy Piper vs Ric Flair
638. Evan Karagias vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
WCW Worldwide 20/1/01
639. Bam Bam Bigelow vs Big Vito
WCW Worldwide 27/1/01
640. Terry Funk vs Johnny The Bull
641. Meng & Kwee Wee vs Kronik
WCW Worldwide 3/2/01
642. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Konnan
643. Danny Faquir vs Alex Wright
WCW Worldwide 10/2/01
644. Chris Harris vs Shannon Moore
WCW Worldwide 17/2/01
645. Harlem Heat vs The Outsiders
WCW Worldwide 24/2/01
646. Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper
647. The Harris Brothers vs The Jung Dragons
WCW Worldwide 3/3/01
648. Dustin Rhodes vs Bunkhouse Buck
WCW Worldwide 10/3/01
649. Ric Flair & Sting vs Vader & Rick Rude
SWE Retribution IV
650. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robbie X
651. Martin Kirby vs Jay Lethal
652. Mark Haskins vs Sabu vs Kris Travis vs Marty Scurll
Jushin Liger Disc 14 89-96 Comp
653. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (11/24/93)
654. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Kabuki (12/13/93)
655. Jushin Liger vs. Fit Finlay (12/18/93)
656. Jushin Liger vs. Tiger Mask (1/4/94)
657. Jushin Liger vs. Tokimitsu Ishizawa (1/23/94)
658. Jushin Liger & Power Warrior vs. Rick Steiner & Scott Steiner (2/17/94)
DVDVR Other Japan 80s Set Discs 4-6
659. Osamu Kido vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1985-07-25
660. Super Tiger vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-08-29
661. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1985-08-29
662. Super Tiger vs. Nobuhiko Takada - UWF, 1985-09-06
663. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Osamu Kido - UWF, 1985-09-06
664. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Super Tiger - UWF, 1985-09-11
665. Akira Maeda vs. Kazuo Yamazak - UWF, 1988-05-12
666. Akira Maeda vs. Gerard Gourdeau - UWF, 1988-08-13
667. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1988-10-11
668. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Bob Backlund - UWF, 1988-12-22
669. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Akira Maeda - UWF, 1989-01-10
670. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-04-14
671. Ryuma Go vs. Atsushi Onita - Pioneer, 1989-04-30
672. Yuko Miyato vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-05-04
673. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-04
674. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Yoji Anjo - UWF, 1989-05-21
675. Bob Backlund vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-05-21
676. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - Ultimate Karate Ikki Kajiwara Memorial Show, 1989-06-02
677. Yoji Anjoh vs. Masakatsu Funaki - UWF, 1989-06-14
678. Masakatsu Funaki vs. Tatsuo Nakano - UWF, 1989-07-24
679. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Kazuo Yamazaki - UWF, 1989-07-24
680. Akira Maeda vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-08-13
681. Minoru Suzuki vs. Johnny Barrett - UWF, 1989-10-01
682. Atsushi Onita vs. Masashi Aoyagi - FMW, 1989-10-06
683. Yoji Anjoh vs. Minoru Suzuki - UWF, 1989-10-25
684. Nobuhiko Takada vs. Yoshiaki Fujiwara - UWF, 1989-10-25
685. Tarzan Goto vs. Mitsuhiro Matsunaga - FMW, 1989-12-04
DVDVR Mid South Set Discs 1-12
686. Butch Reed vs. Iron Sheik (4/8/83)
687. Ted DiBiase vs. Hacksaw Duggan (Street Fight) (7/29/83)
688. Mr. Wrestling II & Magnum T.A. vs. Butch Reed & Jim Neidhart (Cage Match) (12/25/83)
689. Midnight Express vs. Rock N Roll Express (No DQ: Tag Titles vs. $50,000) (5/23/84)
690. The Fantastics & Hacksaw Duggan vs. Midnight Express & Jim Cornette (7/20/84)
691. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (OKC 8/9/84)
692. The Fantastics vs. Midnight Express (No DQ) (9/28/84)
693. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (Scaffold Match) (12/2/84) 
694. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (1/21/85) 
695. Rock N Roll Express vs. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death (5/3/85)
696. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (6/30/85)
697. Ted DiBiase vs. Bob Sweetan (Taped Fist) (10/11/85)
698. Buzz Sawyer vs. Jim Duggan (Dog Collar Match) (12/27/85)
699. Chavo Guerrero vs. Steve Keirn (no DQ loser is painted yellow match) (1/31/86)
700. Dick Slater vs. Jake Roberts (No DQ, Dark Journey In A Cage) (2/28/86) 
701. The Fantastics & Terry Taylor vs. The Sheepherders & Jack Victory (Barbed Wire Cage Match) (5/25/86)
702. Ted DiBiase & Terry Taylor vs. Michael Hayes & Buddy Roberts (Country Whipping Match) (10/12/86)
703. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/9/87)
704. Ted DiBiase & Dr. Death vs. Terry Gordy & Michael Hayes (Badstreet Match) (1/25/87)
705. Rock N Roll Express vs. Midnight Express (2/29/84)
706. Sting vs. Terry Taylor (9/13/87)
ROH on Sinclair 22/12/12
707. Davey Richards vs Eddie Edwards
ROH on Sinclair 29/12/12
708. SOTF Final
ROH on Sinclair 5/1/13
709. Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 12/1/13
710. Jay Lethal vs Rhino
ROH on Sinclair 19/1/13
711. The Briscoes vs C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 26/1/13
712. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
ROH on Sinclair 2/2/13
713. Michael Elgin vs Mike Bennett
WCW Worldwide 17/3/01
714. Pretty Wonderful vs Stars and Stripes
WCW Worldwide 24/3/01
715. Konnan vs Hugh Morrus
Wrestling Is Fun Feliz Banavidad
716. Dasher Hatfield vs assailANT
717. Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant
Wrestling Is Fun With Great Potassium Comes Great Responsibility
718. Thunderfrog/Proud Oak vs Batiri
719. Mike Quackenbush vs Juan Francisco de Coronado
720. Mr Touchdown vs Hallowicked
ROH The Golden Dream
721. Bobby Fish vs Mike Posey
722. Kyle O'Reilly vs Corey Hollis
723. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
724. Davey Richards vs ACH
725. Matt Taven vs Adam Page
726. Jimmy Jacobs vs Roderick Strong
727. Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal vs Mark Briscoe
728. Jay Briscoe vs Kevin Steen
CZW 15th Anniversary
729. Candice LeRae vs Kimber Lee
730. OI4K vs The Front vs Juicy Product vs NOI
731. The Beaver Boys vs Azrieal & Bandido Jr
732. Drew Gulak vs AJ Styles
WWE NXT 3/1/13
733. Sasha Banks vs Tamina Snuka
734. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
735. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 10/1/13
736. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
737. Paige vs Emma
738. Seth Rollins vs Big E Langston
WWE NXT 17/1/13
739. Adrian Neville vs Sakamoto
740. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Damien Sandow & Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 24/1/13
741. The Wyatt Family vs Yoshi Tatsu & Percy Watson
742. Sasha Banks vs Alicia Fox
743. Corey Graves vs Jake Carter
744. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs 3MB
WWE NXT 31/1/13
745. Derrick Bateman & Alex Riley vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger
746. Aksana vs Paige
WWE NXT 7/2/13
747. Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger vs Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey
748. Bo Dallas & Michael McGillicutty vs The Wyatt Family
Jushin Liger Disc 15
749. Jushin Liger vs. Shinya Hashimoto (2/24/94)
750. Jushin Liger vs. Villano IV (3/6/94)
751. Jushin Liger & Tatsumi Fujinami vs. Black Tiger & Brian Blair (3/18/94)
752. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (3/21/94)
753. Jushin Liger vs. Hayabusa (4/16/94)
754. Jushin Liger vs. Ricky Fuji (4/16/94)
wXw Fans Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
755. Young Strong & Healthy vs The Bravado Brothers
756. Bad Bones, Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker vs Axel Tischer, Freddy Stahl & Karsten Beck
757. Hot & Spicy vs Kenbai & Pete Dunne
758. Emil Sitoci vs Super Crazy
759. Tommy End vs Ricky Marvin
Jushin Liger Disc 16
760. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (4/16/94)
761. Jushin Liger vs. Satoru Sayama (5/1/94)
762. Jushin Liger, Octagon, Tiger Mask y El Hijo Del Santo vs. Eddy Guerrero, La Parka, Blue Panther y 

Psicosis (AAA 5/15/94)
763. Jushin Liger vs. David Finlay (5/26/94)
764. Jushin Liger, El Samurai, Shinjiro Ohtani & Tokimitsu Ishizawa vs. The Great Sasuke, TAKA Michinoku, 

SATO & Shiryu (2/3 Falls) (6/1/94)
765. Jushin Liger vs. El Samurai (6/8/94)
766. Jushin Liger vs. Super Delfin (6/13/94)
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 1
767. Pillman vs Liger
768. Flair vs Sting
769. Sabu vs JL
770. Flair vs Anderson
771. Guerrero vs Benoit
772. Flair vs Sting
773. Sting vs Malenko
774. Hogan vs Sting
775. Nakano/Hokuto vs Ozaki/Suzuki
776. Sting/Luger vs Anderson/Pillman
777. Guerrero vs JL
778. Flair vs Guerrero
779. Flair vs Savage
WWE NXT 14/2/13
780. Alex Riley vs Corey Graves
781. Paige vs Summer Rae
782. Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 21/2/13
783. Yoshi Tatsu vs Bray Wyatt
784. Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 28/2/13
785. Aksana vs Emma
WWE NXT 7/3/13
786. Adrian Neville vs Judas Devlin & Scott Dawson
787. Sasha Banks & The Funkadactyls vs Aksana, Alicia Fox & Audrey Marie
WWE NXT 14/3/13
788. Kassius Ohno vs Derrick Bateman
789. Emma vs Summer Rae
790. Big E Langston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE NXT 21/3/13
791. Bayley vs Paige
792. Adrian Neville vs Luke Harper
WWE NXT 4/4/13
793. Bo Dallas & Adrian Neville vs The Wyatt Family
794. Summer Rae & Audrey Marie vs Sasha Banks & Paige
WWE NXT 11/4/13
795. The Shield vs Axl Keegan, Percy Watson & Scott Dawson
796. The Funkadactyls vs The Bella Twins
797. Kassius Ohno vs William Regal
WWE NXT 18/4/13
798. Emma vs Bayley
799. Seth Rollins vs Corey Graves
WWE NXT 25/4/13
800. Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville
801. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 2
802. Flair vs Sting
803. Flair vs Savage
804. Malenko vs Pillman
805. Flair vs Hogan
806. Savage vs Benoit
807. Anderson vs Hogan
808. Flair vs Savage
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 17-20
809. Jushin Liger vs. Great Sasuke (7/8/94)
810. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Dean Malenko & Gran Hamada (8/3/94)
811. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Hamada (8/4/94)
812. Yoshiaki Fujiwara vs. Jushin Thunder Liger (9/23/94)
813. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (9/25/95)
814. Jushin Liger vs. Naoki Sano (10/9/95)
815. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (12/11/95)
816. Jushin Liger vs. Gran Naniwa (12/13/95)
817. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (12/13/95)
818. Jushin Liger vs. Gedo (J Cup Finals) (12/13/95)
819. Jushin Liger vs. Koji Kanemoto (1/4/96)
820. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (2/3/96)
821. Jushin Liger vs. Shinjiro Ohtani (3/17/96)
Wrestling Is Fun Potessor of The Potassium
822. Hallowicked vs Jaka
823. Mr Touchdown vs assailANT
Keith Ws The Greatest Matches in WCW Nitro History Disc 3 & Disc 4
824. Warriors vs Steiners
825. Savage vs Finlay
826. Steiners vs Warriors vs Nastys
827. Regal vs Finlay
828. Malenko vs Liger
829. Sting vs Regal
830. Flair vs Guerrero
831. Steiner vs Sting
832. RNR Express vs Flair/Anderson
833. Steiners vs Sting/Luger
834. Flair vs Savage
835. Harlem vs Steiners vs Sting/Luger
836. Malenko vs Mysterio
Jushin Liger Comp Discs 21-23
837. Jushin Liger, Gran Hamada & El Samurai vs. Taka Michinoku, Koji Kanemoto & Shinjiro Ohtani (4/5/96)
838. Jushin Liger vs. The Great Sasuke (4/29/96)
839. Jushin Liger vs. Dean Malenko (Nitro 5/6/96)
840. Jushin Liger vs. Black Tiger (TOSJ Finals) (6/12/96)
841. Jushin Liger vs. Eddy Guerrero (Pro 6/15/96)
842. Jushin Liger vs. Dick Togo (6/17/96)
843. Jushin Liger vs. Billy Kidman (Pro 6/22/96)
844. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/20/96)
845. Jushin Liger, Gedo, Lion Heart & Juventud Guerrera vs. Rey Mysterio Jr., Ultimo Dragon, Lance Storm & 

Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 7/21/96)
846. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimo Dragon (8/2/96)
847. Jushin Liger, Gran Naniwa & Gran Hamada vs. TAKA Michinoku, Shochi Funaki & Dick Togo (M-Pro 8/18/96)
848. Jushin Liger vs. Wild Pegasus (9/23/96)

March

Wrestling Is Fun There Is Always Money In The Banana Stand
849. The Baltic Siege vs The Batiri
850. Amasis vs Mr Touchdown
Wrestling Is Fun An Apeeling Dawn
851. Green Ant vs Oleg The Usurper
852. The Baltic Siege vs Los Ice Creams & Juan Francisco de Coronado
853. Amasis vs Jaka
WWE NXT 2/5/13
854. Epico & Primo vs The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
855. Paige vs Summer Rae
856. Bray Wyatt vs Chris Jericho
WWE NXT 9/5/13
857. Paige vs Bayley
858. Kassius Ohno vs Camacho
859. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 16/5/13
860. Natalya vs Summer Rae
Jushin Liger Comp Disc 24
861. Jushin Liger & El Samurai vs. Lance Storm & Yuji Yasuraoka (WAR 11/9/96)
862. Jushin Liger vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (11/26/96)
863. Jushin Liger vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (Starrcade 12/29/96)
864. Jushin Liger vs. Ultimate Dragon (Nitro 12/30/96)
Nitro Comp Discs 5, 7, 8 & 9
865. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
866. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
867. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
868. Scott Steiner vs Chris Benoit
869. Rey Mysterio vs Ciclope
870. La Parka vs Juventud Guerrera
871. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
872. Steve Regal vs Psicosis
873. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
874. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
875. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
876. Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Guerrero
877. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
878. Rey Mysterio vs El Caliente
879. Eddie Guerrero vs Ultimo Dragon
880. Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
881. Psicosis vs Eddie Guerrero
882. Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio
883. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
884. Eddie Guerrero vs Dean Malenko
885. Rey Mysterio/Juventud Guerrera vs La Parka/Psicosis
886. Lucha Trios
887. Ultimo Dragon vs Eddie Guerrero
888. Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko
889. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
890. Super Calo vs Chris Jericho
891. El Dandy vs Juventud Guerrera
892. Steve Regal vs Goldberg
893. Raven vs Chris Benoit
894. Goldberg vs Raven
1995 Yearbook Disc 1
895. Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue vs Manami Toyota & Sakie Hasegawa (AJW 4/1/95)
896. Cactus Jack vs Sabu (NWC 13/1/95)
WWE NXT 23/5/13
897. Curt Hawkins vs Sami Zayn
898. Antonio Cesaro vs Yoshi Tatsu
899. Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
Nitro Comp Disc 10/11/12
900. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
901. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
902. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
903. Chris Benoit vs Booker T
904. Chris Benoit vs Finlay
905. Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart
906. Billy Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
907. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
908. Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman
909. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
910. Eddie Guerrero & Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio
911. Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
912. Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman
913. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
914. Ric Flair vs Rey Mysterio
915. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
916. Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera
917. Billy Kidman vs Psicosis
918. Psicosis vs Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio vs Blitzkrieg
1995 Yearbook Disc 2
919. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kenta Kobashi
Nitro Disc 13/14/15
920. Raven & Perry Saturn vs Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko
921. La Parka & Silver King vs Damian & Ciclope
922. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
923. Lance Storm vs Mike Awesome
924. War Games 2000
925. Billy Kidman vs Elix Skipper
Goodhelmets Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 1/2/3
926. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
927. Heavenly Bodies vs The Fantastics
928. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
929. Heavenly Bodies vs The Rock N Roll Express
930. Dirty White Boy vs Tracy Smothers
931. Cornettes Army vs Armstrongs Army
932. The Rock N Roll Express vs The Moondogs
933. Heavenly Bodies vs Bruise Brothers
934. Terry Funk vs The Bullet
WWE Elimination Chamber 2014
935. The Wyatt Family vs The Shield
936. Randy Orton vs Cesaro vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena vs Sheamus
WWE NXT 30/5/13
937. Emma vs Audrey Marie
938. Battle Royal
WWE NXT 6/6/13
939. Tamina Snuka vs Paige
940. Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 13/6/13
941. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro
942. Bayley vs Alicia Fox
Smoky Mountain Comp Disc 4
943. DWB vs Brian Lee
944. Bodies vs RNR Express
945. Candido vs Smothers
946. Bodies vs RNR Express
SMV BOTI Sami Callihan Vol 2
947. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
948. Sami Callihan vs Jake Crist
1995 Yearbook Discs 3/4
949. Kobashi/Misawa vs Taue/Kawada
950. Al Snow vs Chris Benoit
951. Juvi/Fuerza Guerrera vs Rey Sr/Rey Jr Misterio
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 5-8
952. Bodies vs RNR Express
953. Candido vs Smothers
954. Candido vs Smothers
955. Bodies vs RNR Express
956. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
957. Smothers vs Bedlam
958. Funks vs Armstrongs
959. Bodies vs Thrill Seekers
960. Candido/Lee vs RNR Express
961. Gangstas vs RNR Express
962. Gangstas vs Lee/Storm
963. Gangstas vs RNR Express
964. Candido vs Cactus
965. Candido/Bradley vs Jack/Smothers
966. Candido vs Cactus
967. DWB vs Lawler
968. Bodies vs Gangstas
969. New Jack vs Smothers
970. Snow/Unabomb vs RNR Express
971. Thugz vs Gangstas
972. Blaze vs D-Lo
973. Armstrong/Funk vs Gangstas
974. Blaze vs Severn
975. Thugz vs Gangstas
1995 Yearbook Disc 5
976. Delfin vs Sato
977. Dragon/Leon/Felino vs Dandy/Casas/Salvaje
978. Williams/Ace vs Misawa/Kobashi
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 9/10
979. Al Snow vs Marty Jannetty
980. Thugz vs Bodies
981. Cactus vs Boo Bradley
1995 Yearbook Disc 6
982. Rey Sr/Rey Jr/Transformer vs Fuerza/Juvi/Psicosis
983. Shawn Michaels vs Davey Boy Smith
984. Rey Jr/Santo/Octagon vs Panther/Psicosis/Fuerza
985. Mayumi Ozaki vs Dynamite Kansai
986. Sangre Chicana vs La Fiera
987. Steve Regal vs Bobby Eaton
988. Blacktop Bully vs Dustin Rhodes
Smoky Mountain Comp Discs 11/12
989. Kevin Sullivan vs Wing Kanemura
990. Buddy Landel vs Tommy Rich
991. Gangstas/D-Lo vs Bodies/Cornette
WWE NXT 20/6/13
992. Adrian Neville vs Bray Wyatt
993. Angelo Dawkins vs Sami Zayn
994. Sasha Banks vs Summer Rae
995. Adrian Neville/Corey Graves/Kassius Ohno vs The Wyatt Family
WWE NXT 27/6/13
996. Aksana vs Emma
997. Kassius Ohno/Corey Graves vs D Squared
WWE NXT 4/7/13
998. Alicia Fox vs Paige
999. Antonio Cesaro vs Bo Dallas
BATTLEWAR 11
1000. Shayne Hawke vs Ryan Rogan
1001. Mike Bailey vs Mr Touchdown
1002. Radioactive Wave/Green Phantom vs The Tank Men
1003. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
1004. Player Uno vs Drew Gulak
1005. Tabarnak de Team vs Twiggy
1006. Shayne Hawke vs Buxx Belmar
Smoky Mountain Disc 13/14
1007. PG13 vs Hardy Boyz
1008. RNR Express vs PG13
1995 Yearbook Disc 7
1009. Toyota/Yuki vs Inoue/Inoue
1010. Ozaki/Suzuki/Okutsu/Tomaya vs Kansai/Masami/Fukuoka/Yagi
1011. Toshiaki Kawada vs Jun Akiyama
1012. Kenta Kobashi vs Akira Taue
1013. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Kenta Kobashi
AAW Reign of Violence 2013
1014. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
1015. Walker vs Rican
1016. Elgin vs Wagner
1017. Kung Fu Manchu vs Lawrence/Crane
1018. Hollister vs Miller
1019. O'Reilly vs ACH
1020. McEntyre/Patera vs Lovelace/Boz
1021. Colon vs Fitchett vs Elgin
1022. Irish Airborne vs Cannon/Jacobs
1023. Kingston vs Young
WWE NXT 11/7/13
1024. Summer Rae vs Emma
1025. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
1026. The Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal
WWE NXT 18/7/13
1027. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1028. Charlotte vs Bayley
1029. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Wyatt Family
SMW Disc 15
1030. Heavenly Bodies vs Studd Stable
1995 Yearbook Discs 8 & 9
1031. Lioness Asuka vs Yumiko Hotta
1032. Manami Toyota vs Aja Kong
1033. Bret Hart vs Owen Hart
1034. Misawa vs Kawada
1035. Kawada vs Taue
1036. Sting vs Steve Austin
1037. Misawa vs Taue
1038. Kawada vs Kobashi
1039. Pegasus/Otani vs Hamada/Kanemoto
WWE NXT 25/7/13
1040. Paige vs Emma
WWE NXT 1/8/13
1041. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks
1042. Aiden English & Mickey Keegan vs The Wyatt Family
1043. Leo Kruger & Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn & Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 8/8/13
1044. Adrian Neville vs Dean Ambrose
WWE Main Event 2/1/13
1045. Antonio Cesaro vs Great Khali
WWE Main Event 9/1/13
1046. Sheamus vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 9/2/13
1047. Matt Taven vs ACH
1048. Athena vs MsChif
1049. SCUM vs The Briscoes & C&C Wrestle Factory
ROH on Sinclair 16/2/13
1050. QT Marshall vs Tadarius Thomas
1051. Nick Westgate & Brian Fury vs C&C Wrestle Factory
1052. Silas Young vs Matt Taven
1053. Jimmy Jacobs vs Jay Lethal
WWE NXT 15/8/13
1054. Paige vs Summer Rae
1055. The Shield vs Neville, Graves & Woods
WWE NXT 22/8/13
1056. Bayley vs AJ Lee
1057. Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro 
1995 Yearbook Disc 10
1058. Ozaki/Masami vs Kansai/Nagayo
1059. Misawa vs Taue
1060. Otani vs Kanemoto
1061. Regal vs Hashimoto
1062. Vader vs Takada
Best of 90s MPro Discs 1 & 2
1063. Delfin vs Sasuke
1064. Delfin vs Sasuke
1065. Delfin vs Sato
1066. Sabu vs Lynn
1067. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1068. Sato vs Delfin
1069. Sasuke vs Shinzaki
1995 Yearbook Disc 11
1070. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera 
1071. Santo vs Psicosis
1072. Onita vs Hayabusa
1073. Toyota vs Inoue
Best of 90s MPro Disc 3
1074. Sasuke vs Otani
1075. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Shinzaki/Michinoku/Naniwa
1076. Delfin vs Pantera
1077. Sasuke vs Onita
1078. Sasuke vs Michinoku
1079. Sato/Shiryu/Boy vs Delfin/Shinzaki/Naniwa
1080. Shinzaki/Michinoku vs Delfin/Naniwa
4FW Michinoku Pro UK 2013 Tour
1081. Takahashi vs Kenbai
1082. Hayato vs ZSJ
1083. Elgin/Bubblegum vs Dragon/Ligero
1084. Kenou vs Richards
AIW Gleaming The Cube
1085. Prohibition vs Donst
1086. Dunne vs Andrews
1087. Touchdown vs Alexander
1088. Batiri vs Nixon
1089. Page vs Delaney vs Hutter vs Ryan
1090. Lyndon vs Cross vs Everett vs Alexander vs Kendrick
Best of 90s MPro Disc 4
1091. Sasuke/Fujiwara vs Michinoku/Samurai
1092. Sasuke/Sato/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1093. Delfin vs Michinoku
1094. Sasuke vs Delfin
1995 Yearbook Disc 12
1095. Ikeda/Usuda vs Ishikawa/Funaki
1096. Flair/Vader vs Amigos
WWE NXT 29/8/13
1097. Emma vs Summer Rae
1098. Adrian Neville vs Conor O'Brian
WWE NXT 5/9/13
1099. Bayley & Charlotte vs Alicia Fox & Aksana
1100. Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger
WWE Main Event 16/1/13
1101. Randy Orton vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 23/1/13
1102. Antonio Cesaro vs Ryback
WWE NXT 12/9/13
1103. Sasha Banks vs Paige
WWE NXT 19/9/13
1104. Sami Zayn vs Curt Hawkins
1105. Aiden English vs QT Marshall
1106. Tyler Breeze, Leo Kruger & The Ascension vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves, xavier Woods & CJ Parker
WWE NXT 26/9/13
1107. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
1108. El Local vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 3/10/13
1109. Emma & Santino Marella vs Fandango & Summer Rae
1110. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
1111. Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs The Ascension
1112. Bo Dallas Invitational
WWE NXT 10/10/13
1113. Leo Kruger vs Antonio Cesaro
1114. Santana Garrett vs Charlotte
1115. Danny Burch vs Mojo Rawley
WWE Main Event 30/1/13
1116. Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
1117. Tensai vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 6/2/13
1118. Daniel Bryan vs Damien Sandow

April

WWE Main Event 13/2/13
1119. Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 20/2/13
1120. Justin Gabriel vs Titus O'Neil
WWE Main Event 27/2/13
1121. Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 6/3/13
1122. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 13/3/13
1123. Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 20/3/13
1124. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 27/3/13
1125. Kane vs Antonio Cesaro
1126. The Bellas vs The Funkadactyls
WWE Main Event 3/4/13
1127. The Miz vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 10/4/13
1128. Tons of Funk & Kofi Kingston vs The Shield
1129. Jack Swagger vs Yoshi Tatsu
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 5
1130. Delfin vs Caras
1131. Sasuke vs Caras
1132. Sasuke vs Caras
1133. Delfin vs Pantera
1134. Sasuke/Lee vs Delfin/Naniwa
1135. Mask vs Michinoku
1136. Sasuke/Kendo/Shimoda vs Delfin/Naniwa/Hasegawa
1137. Jay vs Sasuke
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
1138. Steen vs Taylor
1139. Ciampa vs Cage
1140. Gargano vs Mack
1141. Fox vs Strong
1142. Younger vs Ryan
1143. ACH vs Nese
1144. O'Reilly vs Trent?
1145. Elgin vs Swann
1146. Cole/Bucks vs Hooligans/Perkins
1995 Yearbook Disc 13
1147. Hart vs DBS
1148. RVD vs Kroffat
1149. Misawa/Kobashi vs Kawada/Taue
1150. Aguayo/Konnan/Parka/Octagon vs Pentagon/Caras/Estrada/Ano
Michinoku Pro Set Disc 6
1151. Sasuke/Zebra vs Naniwa/Pogo
1152. Sasuke/Mask/Nakajima vs Boy/Sato/Shiryu
1153. Pantera vs Delfin
1154. Sasuke/Mask/Shiryu vs Delfin/Michinoku/Naniwa
1155. Shiryu vs Sasuke
1156. Teioh/Shiryu vs Michinoku/Funaki
1157. Togo vs Collins
1158. Michinoku vs Tanaka
1159. Saint vs Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 14
1160. Hashimoto/Hirata vs Chono/Tenzan
1161. Misterio Jr vs Guerrera
1162. Han vs Yammamoto
1163. Anjoh vs Sano
1164. Winners vs Marabunta
1165. Octagoncito/Sagrada/Tororito/Munequito vs Espectrico/Espectrito II/Parkita/Guerrera
1166. Parka/Octagon/Misterio Jr/Santo vs Pentagon/Panther/Psicosis/Guerrera
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2
1167. Younger vs Cage
1168. Gargano vs Steen
1169. Elgin vs Strong
1170. ACH vs O'Reilly
1171. B-Boy/Mack/Ciampa vs Best Friends
1172. Gargano vs Elgin
1173. Younger vs O'Reilly
1174. Bucks/Cole vs Fox/Swann/LeRae
1175. O'Reilly vs Elgin
Michinoku Pro Disc 7
1176. Sasuke vs Shiryu
1177. Liger/Hamada/Naniwa vs Togo/Michinoku/Funaki
1178. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin
1179. Casas vs Sasuke
1180. Togo/Shiryu/Funaki/Collins vs Hamada/Delfin/Astro/Otsuka
1181. Mask vs Teioh
1182. Michinoku/Togo/Teioh/Funaki vs Delfin/Mask/Naniwa/Yakushiji
1995 Yearbook Disc 15
1183. King vs Dantes
1184. Tiger vs Kanemoto
1185. Lawler vs Hart
1186. Toyota vs Kong
1187. Hayabusa vs Oya
1188. Misawa/Kobashi/Asako vs Kawada/Taue/Honda
PWX Funny Draws Money
1189. Everett vs Lude
1190. Melissa vs Yim
1191. Cabana vs Riley
1192. Ryan vs Manning
1193. Konley vs Striker
PWX Us vs The World
1194. Striker vs Page
1195. Melissa vs Yim
1196. Cabana vs Ryan
Michinoku Pro Disc 8
1197. Saint vs Hoshikawa
1198. Shinzaki vs Hayabusa
1199. Togo/Teioh/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Hamada/Yakushiji
1200. Togo/Teioh vs Delfin/Santo
1201. Togo/Teioh/Michinoku/Funaki/Shiryu vs Sasuke/Delfin/Mask/Hamada/Naniwa
1202. Shinzaki vs Michinoku
1203. Sasuke/Hamada/Naniwa/Yakushiji vs Togo/Teioh/Funaki/Shiryu
1204. Michinoku vs Delfin
WWE NXT 17/10/13
1205. The Ascension vs Neville/Graves
1206. Paige/Emma vs BFFs
1207. Zayn vs Dallas
WWE Main Event 17/4/13
1208. Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Main Event 24/4/13
1209. Gauntlet Match
WWE NXT 24/10/13
1210. Emma vs Sasha Banks
1211. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 31/10/13
1212. Paige vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 7/11/13
1213. Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno
WWE NXT 14/11/13
1214. Bayley/Charlotte vs The BFFs
1215. Corey Graves vs Adrian Neville
BATTLEWAR 12
1216. Radioactive Wave vs 3.0
1217. Buxx Belmar vs Mike Bailey
1218. The Rock N Roid Express vs TDT
1219. BBQ vs Giant Tiger
Wrestling Spectacular 2
1220. Gene Snitsky vs Michael Tarver
1221. Tommy Dreamer & Rudeboy Riley vs X-Pac & Logan Black
1222. Katarina Leigh vs Jillian Hall vs Rosita
1223. Luke Gallows vs Matt Morgan
1224. Angelina Love vs Mickie James
Michinoku Pro Disc 9
1225. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Shiryu vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada (1/14/1997)
1226. Dick Togo vs. Yakushiji (3/1/1997)
1227. El Gran Hamada vs. Funaki (3/1/1997)
1228. Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke (3/1/1997)
1229. Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku (3/1/1997)
1230. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Motegi vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin/El Gran Hamada/Gran 

Naniwa/Yakushiji (3/16/1997)
1231. Tiger Mask/Hayabusa/Gran Naniwa vs. TAKA Michinoku/Funaki/Super Boy 
Michinoku Pro Disc 10
1232. Great Sasuke vs. Funaki (5/11/1997)
1233. Shinzaki/El Gran Hamada vs. Great Sasuke/Tiger Mask (6/22/1997)
1234. Great Sasuke vs. Super Boy (8/24/1997)
1235. Dick Togo vs. Great Sasuke (8/31/1997)
1236. TAKA Michinoku vs. Tiger Mask (9/23/1997)
Michinoku Pro Disc 11
1237. Undertaker vs. Hakushi (10/10/1997)
1238. Super Delfin/Hoshikawa/Yakushiji vs. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh/Funaki (10/10/1997)
1239. Great Sasuke vs. TAKA Michinoku (10/10/1997)
1240. Mens Teoh/Funaki vs. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin (11/2/1997)
1241. Great Sasuke/Super Delfin vs. Mens Teoh/Funaki (11/9/1997)
1242. Super Delfin/Genjin/Kozumi vs. Great Sasuke/Yakushiji/Fukuoka (12/1/1997)
1243. Dick Togo/Mens Teoh vs. Great Sasuke/Solar I (12/7/1997)
1995 Yearbook Disc 16
1244. Misterio Jr/Octagon/Muneco vs Psicosis/Guerrera/Panther
1245. Munequito vs Espectrito
1246. Santo/Misterio Jr/Parka/Octagon vs Fuerza/Estrada/Pentagon/Psicosis
1247. Jericho vs Dragon
1248. Kakihara/Kanehara vs Anjoh/Takayama
WWE NXT 21/11/13
1249. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1250. Aiden English vs Adrian Neville
1251. Leo Kruger vs Sami Zayn
WWE Main Event 1/5/13
1252. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 8/5/13
1253. Antonio Cesaro vs Randy Orton
Michinoku Pro Disc 12
1254. Dos Caras vs Tiger Mask
1255. Sasuke/Delfin/Tiger vs Caras/Hamada/Solar I
1256. TAKA Michinoku vs Funaki
1257. Togo/Teioh vs Sasuke/Delfin
1258. Mens Teioh vs Funaki
1259. Togo/Funaki/Super vs Sasuke/Hamada/Tiger
1260. Shinzaki/Hayabusa vs Kanemura/Gannosuke
Best of WCW Cruiserweights Set Disc 1
1261. Juvi vs Psicosis
1262. Booker vs Malenko
1263. Jericho vs Ultimo
1264. Magnum/Nobunaga vs Public Enemy
1265. Suwa vs Juvi
1266. Jericho vs Ultimo
1267. Doc Dean vs Hayashi
1268. Finley vs Bret
1269. Mysterio vs Malenko
1270. Lizmark vs Ultimo
1271. Psicosis vs Eddie
1272. Juvi vs Mysterio
1273. Parka/Dandy vs Calo/Ciclope
1274. Silver King vs Jericho
1275. Psicosis/Juvi vs Parka/Dandy
1276. Finley vs Benoit
1277. Jericho vs Houston
1278. Nobunaga vs Ultimo
1995 Yearbook Disc 17
1279. Sakuraba/Sano vs Malenko/Anjoh 
1280. Ozaki vs Kansai
1281. Michaels vs Jarrett
1282. Taue vs Kobashi
1283. Misawa vs Kawada
1284. Hart vs Hakushi
C*4/ISW Fighting Back 3 Wrestling With Cancer
1285. Lovely/**** vs Rukin/Hawke vs D'Milo/Eddy vs The Incredible Hunks
1286. Nyx/Bamboo vs Belmar/Jacques vs Iron/Skye vs Fury/Kraven
1287. Addy Starr vs Pinkie Sanchez
1288. Beef Wellington vs Twiggy
1289. Matt Cross vs Michael Von Payton
1290. Badd Boys vs Food Fighters
1291. Belmar vs Rukin vs Jacques vs Hawke
1292. Bailey/London vs Super Smash Brothers
1995 Yearbook Disc 18
1293. Hayabusa vs Gladiator
1294. Muto vs Koshinaka
Cruiserweights Disc 2
1295. Nagata vs Saturn
1296. Magnum vs Ultimo
1297. Eddie vs Konnan
1298. Juvi vs Jericho
1299. Flynn vs Finley
1300. Jericho vs Malenko
1301. Saito vs Ultimo
1302. Villano IV & V vs Juvi & Psicosis
1303. Malenko vs Horowitz
1304. Finley vs Eddie
1305. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1306. Eddie vs Juvi
1307. Jericho vs Rey Jr
1308. Juvi vs Psicosis
1309. Suwa vs Flynn
1310. Damien vs Chavo Jr
1995 Yearbook Disc 19
1311. Sasaki vs Hashimoto
1312. Muto vs Chono
1313. Hashimoto vs Tenzan
1314. Flair vs Muto
1315. Muto vs Hashimoto
Cruiserweights Disc 3
1316. Eddie vs Magnum
1317. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Lizmark
1318. Juvi vs Kidman
1319. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1320. Kanyon vs Lizmark
1321. Hennig vs Malenko
1322. Juvi vs Psicosis
1323. Kidman vs Psicosis
1324. Juvi vs Tokyo
1325. Jericho vs Chavo Jr
1326. Malenko vs Hayashi
1327. Hayashi vs Kourageous
1328. Jericho vs Wright
1329. Rey Jr vs Armstrong
1330. Hayashi vs Dinsmore
1331. Headbangers vs Pitbulls
1995 Yearbook Disc 20
1332. Fujiwara vs Taka
1333. Michaels vs Razor
1334. Aja Kong vs Kansai
1335. Inoue/Inoue vs Toyota/Hasegawa
1336. Hayabusa vs Oya
1337. Toyota vs Hokuto
WWE NXT 28/11/13
1338. Yoshi Tatsu vs Antonio Cesaro
1339. Tyler Breeze vs Kassius Ohno
1340. Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn
WWE NXT 5/12/13
1341. Natalya vs Paige
1342. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE NXT 12/12/13
1343. Kassius Ohno vs Alexander Rusev
1344. Natalya & Bayley vs The BFFs
1345. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 19/12/13
1346. Sami Zayn & Tyson Kidd vs Antonio Cesaro & Leo Kruger
1347. Paige vs Sasha Banks
1348. The Ascension vs The American Pitbulls
1349. Bo Dallas vs Adrian Neville
WWE NXT 26/12/13
1350. William Regal vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 15/5/13
1351. Seth Rollins vs Kane
WWE Main Event 22/5/13
1352. Alberto Del Rio vs Big E Langston
WWE Main Event 29/5/13
1353. Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 5/6/13
1354. Sheamus vs Antonio Cesaro
Cruiserweights Disc 4
1355. Juvi vs Kourageous
1356. Jericho vs Disco
1357. Hayashi vs Lane
1358. Juvi vs Kourageous
1359. Juvi vs Garza
1360. Juvi vs Silver King
1361. Finlay vs Brad Armstrong
1362. Hayashi vs Juvi
1363. Juvi vs Kidman
1364. Ultimo vs Rey Jr
1365. Saturn vs Psicosis
1366. Kidman vs Psicosis
1367. Psicosis vs Dragon
1368. Parka/Villano V/Ciclope vs Psicosis/Calo/Chavo Jr
1369. Jericho vs Iaukea
1370. Jericho vs Raven
Death of WCW Disc 1
1371. Hogan vs Sting
1372. Hogan vs Sting
1373. Traylor/Steiners vs Konnan/Norton/Bagwell
1374. Bret vs Flair
1375. Nash vs Traylor
1376. Outsiders vs Bloom/Enos
Death of WCW Disc 2
1377. Outsiders vs Steiners
1378. Sting vs Hogan
1379. Hogan/Nash vs Sting/Savage
1380. Giant/Savage/Sting vs Hogan/Outsiders
1381. Goldberg vs Renegade
Cruiserweights Disc 5
1382. Kidman vs Hayashi
1383. Kidman vs Lane
1384. Jericho vs Finlay
1385. LWO vs Chavo Jr/Lizmark/Parka/Ciclope
1386. Benoit/Malenko vs Wright/Disco
1387. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1388. Rey Jr vs Calo
1389. Jericho vs Kanyon
1390. Juvi vs Iaukea
1391. Jericho vs Psicosis
1392. Eddie vs Saturn
1393. Kidman vs Juvi
WWE Main Event 12/6/13
1394. The Miz vs Cody Rhodes
CZW High Stakes V
1395. Caleb Konley vs Alexander James
1396. Joe Gacy vs Tommy Dreamer
1397. Timothy Thatcher vs Dalton Castle
1398. Beaver Boys vs Front
1399. Excellent/LuFisto vs Cherry/Parks
1400. Azrieal/Dickinson/OI4K vs Colon/Busick/Juicy Product
1401. Gulak vs Fox
WWE Main Event 19/6/13
1402. The Shield vs The Usos/Justin Gabriel
1403. Sin Cara vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 26/6/13
1404. Dean Ambrose vs Christian
WWE Main Event 3/7/13
1405. Damien Sandow vs Christian
WWE Main Event 10/7/13
1406. Dolph Ziggler vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 17/7/13
1407. Christian vs Fandango
WWE Main Event 24/7/13
1408. Sheamus vs Jack Swagger
AAW Defining Moment 2013
1409. Cabana/Miller vs Lawrence/Crane
1410. ACH vs Rose
1411. KFM vs ZG
1412. Kingston vs Jacobs
1413. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
1414. Young vs Edwards
1415. Elgin vs Walker
1416. Hollister vs Cannon
Cruiserweights Disc 6
1417. Eddie vs Dean
1418. Kidman vs Chavo
1419. Jericho vs Eddie
1420. Eddie vs Saturn
1421. Rey Jr vs Psicosis
1422. Dean vs Raven
1423. Kidman vs Jericho
1424. Rey Jr vs Dandy
1425. Juvi vs Hayashi
1426. Juvi vs Hayashi
1427. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1428. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1429. Kidman vs Chavo
1430. Eddie vs Raven
Cruiserweights Disc 7
1431. Kidman vs Juvi
1432. Eddie vs Rey Jr
1433. Bret vs Benoit
1434. Juvi vs Calo
1435. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1436. Benoit vs Smiley
1437. Kanyon vs Magnum
1438. Saturn vs Silver King
1439. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1440. Bret vs Dean
1441. Kidman vs Eddie
1442. Saturn vs Silver King
1443. Benoit vs Iaukea
1444. Kidman vs Eddie
Death of WCW Disc 3
1445. Savage vs Sting
1446. Goldberg vs Raven
1447. Hogan vs Savage
1448. Bagwell/Norton vs Rick Steiner/Luger
1449. The Outsiders vs Sting/Giant
Death of WCW Disc 4
1450. Luger/Nash vs Hogan/Giant
1451. Sting vs Giant
1452. Adams vs Giant
1453. DDP vs Savage
1454. Goldberg vs Hall
1455. Goldberg vs Hogan
Cruiserweights Disc 8
1456. Rey Jr vs Villano V
1457. Disco vs Silver King
1458. Benoit/Dean vs Scott/Steve Armstrong
1459. ***** Casas vs Dick Togo
1460. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1461. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1462. Benoit vs Kanyon
1463. Juvi/Eddie vs Kidman
1464. Eddie vs Villano V
1465. Kidman vs Rey Jr
1466. Juvi vs Rey Jr
1467. Disco vs Shiima
1468. Jericho vs Booker
WWE Main Event 31/7/13
1469. R-Truth vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 7/8/13
1470. The Shield vs Mark Henry & The Usos
WWE Main Event 14/8/13
1471. Alberto Del Rio vs Cody Rhodes
WWE Main Event 21/8/13
1472. The Shield vs The Usos & Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 28/8/13
1473. The Prime Time Players vs The Real Americans
WWE Main Event 4/9/13
1474. The Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
SWE Crossing The Line
1475. Drew Gulak vs MK McKinnan
1476. Mark Haskins vs Drake Younger
1477. Stixx vs Soldier Ant
1478. El Ligero vs AR Fox vs Tommy End
1479. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
1480. Zack Sabre Jr vs Ricochet

May 

OPW All Or Nothing
1481. Matt Tremont vs Jaka
1482. Amasis vs Sonjay Dutt
1483. Mascara Celestial vs Ophidian
1484. Scot Summers vs Chris Dickinson
WWE Main Event 11/9/13
1485. Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Main Event 18/9/13
1486. Dolph Ziggler vs Curtis Axel 
WWE Main Event 25/9/13
1487. The Usos vs Big E Langston & Fandango
WWE Main Event 2/10/13
1488. Prime Time Players vs The Wyatt Family
1489. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 9/10/13
1490. Zack Ryder vs Big E Langston
Cruiserweights Disc 9
1491. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Kaz Hayashi
1492. Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1493. Nobunaga vs Saturn
1494. Finlay vs Booker
1495. Eddie/Juvi vs Rey Jr/Kidman
1496. Saturn vs Jericho
1497. Juvi/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1498. Psicosis vs Kidman
1499. Parka vs Booker
1500. Psicosis vs Juvi
1501. Parka vs Rey Jr
1502. Hayashi vs LeRoux
1503. Garza/Lizmark/Calo vs Juvi/King/Parka
1504. Booker vs Bret
1505. King vs Jericho
WWE Main Event 16/10/13
1506. Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 23/10/13
1507. Goldust vs Seth Rollins
1508. Real Americans vs Prime Time Players
WWE Main Event 30/10/13
1509. Kofi Kingston vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 6/11/13
1510. Wyatt Family vs Prime Time Players
1511. Alicia Fox vs Nikki Bella
WWE Main Event 13/11/13
1512. Natalya vs AJ Lee
WWE Main Event 20/11/13
1513. Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
WWE Main Event 27/11/13
1514. Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler
WWE Main Event 4/12/13
1515. Goldust vs Ryback
WWE Main Event 11/12/13
1516. Xavier Woods & R-Truth vs Tons of Funk
WWE Main Event 18/12/13
1517. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 25/12/13
1518. The Bella Twins & Natalya vs AJ Lee, Tamina & Aksana
CZW Best of the Best XIII
1519. Chuck Taylor vs Buxx Belmar vs Lucky tHURTeen
1520. Biff Busick vs Azrieal vs Caleb Konley
1521. Drake Younger vs Papadon vs Timothy Thatcher
1522. AR Fox vs Andrew Everett vs Mike Bailey
1523. Biff Busick vs Chuck Taylor
1524. Drake Younger vs AR Fox
1525. Juicy Product vs OI4K
1526. Drake Younger vs Biff Busick
WWE Main Event 3/10/12
1527. CM Punk vs Sheamus
WWE Main Event 10/10/12
1528. Big Show vs Randy Orton
Wrestling Is Heart Pulse
1529. Dale Patricks vs Arik Cannon
1530. Reed Bentley vs Billy Roc
1531. Green Ant & Mat Russo vs Mr Touchdown & Joe Pittman
WWE Main Event 17/10/12
1532. Kofi Kingston vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 24/10/12
1533. Alberto Del Rio vs Sin Cara
Wrestling Is Heart Circulate
1534. Green Ant vs Drew Gulak
1535. Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly
1536. Gangrel & The Daywalkers vs Juan Francisco de Coronado & The Pride of Indiana
1537. Saturyne & Heidi Lovelace vs AC/DC
WWE Main Event 31/10/12
1538. Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs Alberto Del Rio & Prime Time Players
WCW Cruiserweights Disc 10
1539. Finlay vs Super Calo
1540. Kidman vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1541. Kidman vs Lash LeRoux
1542. Benoit vs Hall
1543. Jericho vs Damien
1544. Rey Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1545. Lash LeRoux vs Super Calo
1546. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1547. Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg vs Calo/Dandy/Garza
1548. Benoit/Malenko vs Finlay/Taylor
1549. Lash LeRoux vs Chavo
1550. Konnan/Rey Jr vs Garza/Silver
1551. Chavo vs Ciclope
1552. Psicosis vs Villano V
1553. Rey Jr vs Nash
WWE Main Event 7/11/12
1554. Sheamus vs Wade Barrett
WWE Main Event 14/11/12
1555. Team Hell No vs The Rhodes Scholars
ROH on Sinclair 23/2/13
1556. Matt Taven vs Tadarius Thomas
1557. The American Wolves & Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong & reDRagon
WWE NXT 1/1/14
1558. Emma vs Natalya
1559. Sami Zayn vs Leo Kruger
WWE NXT 8/1/14
1560. Bayley vs Summer Rae
WWE NXT 15/1/14
1561. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT 22/1/14
1562. Adrian Neville vs Wesley Blake
1563. Antonio Cesaro vs CJ Parker
1564. Natalya vs Summer Rae
1565. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
Death of WCW Disc 5
1566. DDP/Malone vs Hogan/Rodman
1567. DDP/Leno vs Hogan/Bischoff
1568. Goldberg vs Meng
1569. Konnan vs Jannetty
Death of WCW Disc 6
1570. Hennig vs Malenko
1571. Raven vs Saturn
1572. Kidman vs Juvi
1573. Hall vs Luger
1574. Goldberg vs Sting
1575. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano III/IV
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 11
1576. Raven/Kanyon vs Villano V/El Dandy
1577. Juvi vs Blitzkrieg
1578. Psicosis vs Garza
1579. Juvi vs Lenny Lane
1580. Kidman vs Psicosis
1581. Benoit vs Hart
1582. Kidman vs Chavo
1583. Blitzkrieg vs Hayashi
1584. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1585. Rey Jr/Konnan vs Juvi/Psicosis
1586. Kidman vs Jericho
1587. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1588. Booker vs Christian
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 12
1589. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1590. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1591. Juvi vs Vampiro
1592. Benoit/Malenko vs Raven/Saturn
1593. Kidman vs Blitzkrieg
1594. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1595. Chavo vs Hayashi
1596. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Raven/Saturn
1597. Blitzkrieg vs Calo
1598. Benoit vs Raven
1599. Hak vs Whipwreck
1600. Rey Jr vs Juvi
1601. Kidman vs Psicosis
1602. Raven/Saturn vs Damian/Dandy
1603. Hak vs Bigelow
1995 Yearbook Disc 21
1604. Manami Toyota vs Yumiko Hotta
1605. Mitsuharu Misawa vs Akira Taue
WWE NXT 29/1/14
1606. Bayley vs Sasha Banks
WWE NXT 5/2/14
1607. Emma vs Alicia Fox
1608. Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves
WWE Main Event 21/11/12
1609. Dolph Ziggler vs The Miz
WWE Main Event 28/11/12
1610. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
Wrestling Is Intense Reality Bites
1611. Mat Russo vs Chuck Taylor
1612. Arik Cannon/Darin Corbin vs The League
1613. Kentucky Buffet/Dave Vega vs Gangrel/Los Ice Creams
Wrestling Is Respect Rebirth
1614. Green Ant vs Mike Quackenbush
1615. Drew Gulak vs Leech Landa
1616. Ophidian vs Gran Akuma
1617. Delirious vs The Shard
Wrestling Is Respect 2
1618. Green Ant vs The Shard
1619. Rhett Titus vs Gran Akuma
1620. Jigsaw vs Delirious
1621. Drew Gulak vs Frank O'Rourke
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2013
1622. The Bravado Brothers vs Dos Ben Dejos
1623. Trent Barreta vs Rich Swann
EVOLVE 23
1624. Gentlemens Club vs Dos Ben Dejos
1625. Matt Jackson vs Caleb Konley
1626. Bravados vs Pieces of Hate
1627. Brian XL vs Earl Cooter
1628. Gulak vs Touchdown vs Strickland vs Dorado\
1629. Busick vs Chicago vs Alexander vs Green Ant
1630. Swann/Ricochet vs Gargano/Barreta
1631. Fox vs Nese
Shine 12
1632. Roxx/Darling vs West Coast Connection
1633. Bates vs CVE
1634. Kimberly vs Kimber Lee
1635. Havok vs Ivelisse vs Yim
1636. Bates vs CVE
1637. Santana vs Brandi Wine
1638. Santana/O'Neal vs Wine/Hosaka
1639. Amazing Kong vs Mercedes Martinez
1640. Angelina Love vs Shanna
1641. Rain vs Havok
Wrestlemania XXX
1642. Daniel Bryan vs Triple H
1643. The Shield vs Kane & The New Age Outlaws
1644. 30 Man Battle Royal
1645. Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker
1646. 14 Divas Title Match
1647. Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 13
1648. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Benoit/Malenko
1649. Rey Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1650. Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1651. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1652. Vampiro vs Ciclope
1653. Kanyon vs Silver King
1654. Benoit/Malenko vs Saturn/Raven
1655. Kidman vs Juvi
1656. Rey Jr vs Hayashi
1657. Kidman vs Psicosis
1658. Juvi vs Psicosis
1659. La Parka vs Damian
1660. Kidman vs Psicosis
1661. Hak vs Nash
1662. Hak vs Finlay
1663. Eddie vs Juvi
1995 Yearbook Disc 22
1664. Mayumi Ozaki vs Chigusa Nagayo
1665. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1666. Silver King vs Miguel Perez
WWE Main Event 5/12/12
1667. Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston
1668. Antonio Cesaro & Wade Barrett vs R-Truth & Kofi Kingston
WWE NXT 12/2/14
1669. Bayley, Emma & Natalya vs Alicia Fox, Sasha Banks & Summer Rae
1670. The Wyatt Family vs Jason Jordan & Marcus Louis
IPW UK Zack vs Hero
1671. Jonny Storm vs Mark Haskins vs Marty Scurll
1672. Dave Mastiff vs Prince Devitt
1673. Zack Sabre Jr vs Chris Hero
Best of Cruiserweights Disc 14
1674. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1675. Eddie Guerrero vs La Parka
1676. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Blitzkrieg
1677. Kaz Hayashi vs El Dandy
1678. Finlay vs Ciclope
1679. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1680. Juventud Guerrera vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
1681. Chris Benoit vs Kanyon
1682. Benoit/Malenko/Saturn vs Eddie/Psicosis/Juvi
1683. Kidman vs Whipwreck
1684. Eddie Guerrero vs Psicosis
1685. Rey Jr/Eddie vs Juvi/Psicosis
1686. Kidman vs Juventud Guerrera
1687. Vampiro vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1688. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1689. Juventud Guerrera vs Psicosis
CZW To Infinity 
1690. MASADA vs Chris Dickinson
1691. Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
1692. Kevin Steen vs DJ Hyde
1693. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1694. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick
EVOVLE 24
1695. Four Way Freestyle
1696. M.Jackson vs Strickland
1697. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
1698. Alexander vs Nese
1699. Barreta vs Chicago
1700. Barreta vs Konley
1701. Four Way Tag Match
1702. Gulak vs Busick
1703. Gargano vs Swann
1704. Ricochet vs Fox
WWE NXT 19/2/14
1705. Emma vs Summer Rae
1706. Adrian Neville vs Tyler Breeze
WWE NXT ARRIVAL
1707. Cesaro vs Sami Zayn
1708. Paige vs Emma
1709. Adrian Neville vs Bo Dallas
WWE Extreme Rules 2014
1710. Cesaro vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam
1711. The Shield vs Evolution
1712. Paige vs Tamina 
1713. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
NOAH 6/8/00
1714. Kenta Kobashi vs Jun Akiyama
Toryumon 24/8/00
1715. SUWA vs Dragon Kid
New Japan 12/9/00
1716. Koji Kanemoto & Minoru Tanaka vs Jushin Liger & Shinya Makabe
New Japan 9/10/00
1717. Toshiaki Kawada vs Kensuke Sasaki
CZW Proving Grounds 2014
1718. Candice LeRae vs Shane Strickland
1719. Juicy Product vs Beaver Boys
1720. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
Shine 13
1721. Su Yung vs La Rosa Negra vs Taeler Hendrix vs Xandra Bale
1722. Nikki Roxx vs Leah Von Dutch
1723. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1724. Valkyrie vs Kong/Havok
1725. Rain vs Angelina Love
WWE Main Event 12/12/12
1726. Ryback vs Alberto Del Rio
WWE Main Event 19/12/12
1727. Team Hell No vs Team Rhodes Scholars
WWE Main Event 26/12/12
1728. Battle Royal
Shine 14
1729. Mia Yim vs Savannah Summers vs Shanna
1730. Nikki Storm vs Nikki Roxx
1731. Kimberly vs Mercedes Martinez
1732. GGG vs Allysin Kay & Ivelisse
1733. Amazing Kong vs Madison Eagles
1734. Saraya Knight vs Jessicka Havok
1735. Rain vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
Dragon Gate USA Open The Golden Gate 2013
1736. Eita vs SDS
1737. Rosas vs Cage
1738. Fox vs Chuckie T vs Davis
1739. Susumu/Saito vs Swann/Gargano
1740. Bucks vs DUF
1741. Morrison vs Tozawa
WWE Main Event 8/1/14
1742. The Real Americans vs Truth and Consequences
1743. AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn
WWE Main Event 22/1/14
1744. The Bella Twins vs Aksana & Alica Fox
WWE Main Event 12/2/14
1745. The Wyatt Family vs Los Matodores & Sin Cara
WWE Main Event 19/2/14
1746. The Shield vs Los Matadores & Sin Cara
Best of the WCW Cruiserweights Disc 15
1747. Rey Jr vs Silver King
1748. Hayashi vs Kidman
1749. Psicosis vs Benoit
1750. Vampiro vs Eddie Guerrero
1751. Hayashi vs Dandy
1752. Chavo/Eddie/Kidman vs Juvi/Psicosis/Blitzkrieg
1753. Malenko vs Benoit
1754. Blitzkrieg vs Kidman
1755. Benoit vs Malenko
1756. Saturn vs Eddie
1757. Parka/Psicosis vs Kidman/Rey Jr
1758. Kidman/Rey Jr vs Psicosis/Juvi
1759. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1760. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1761. Psicosis vs Kidman
1762. Parka/Juvi/Psicosis vs Silver King/Villano IV & V
1763. Blitzkrieg vs Malenko
1764. Rey Jr vs Malenko
1765. Kidman vs Rey Jr
Death of WCW Discs 7 & 8
1766. Hart/Hogan vs Sting/Warrior
1767. nWo Wolfpac vs nWo Black & White
1768. Hogan vs Warrior
1769. Goldberg vs DDP
1770. Kidman vs Juvi
1771. Nash vs Wrath
1772. Flair vs Bischoff
1773. Goldberg vs Nash
1774. Flair vs Bischoff
1995 Yearbook Disc 23
1775. Bret Hart vs Jean Pierre Lafitte
1776. Keiji Muto vs Junji Hirata
1777. El Hijo del Santo vs ***** Casas
1778. Keiji Muto vs Nobuhiko Takada
1779. Owen Hart, Davey Boy Smith & Yokozuna vs Undertaker, Shawn Michaels & Diesel
Seabs Best of 2001 Disc 1
1780. Chris Jericho & The Dudleys vs Angle, Edge & Christian
1781. Steve Austin vs William Regal
1782. Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle
1783. Austin, Rock & Undertaker vs Angle, Kane & Rikishi
1784. Edge & Christian vs The Dudleys
1785. Benoit vs Jericho
1786. Angle vs HHH
Death of WCW Discs 9 & 10
1787. Nash vs Hogan
1788. Rock vs Foley
1789. Kidman vs Juvi vs Psicosis vs Rey Jr
1790. Goldberg vs Hall
1791. David Flair vs Bischoff
1792. Bret Hart vs Piper
1793. Hart vs Sasso
1794. Malenko & Benoit vs Horace & Brian Adams
1995 Yearbook Discs 24 & 25
1795. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1796. Kawada vs Albright
1797. Misawa vs Kobashi
1798. Hayabusa/Matsunaga vs W*ING/Tanaka
Death of WCW Discs 11 & 12
1799. Scott Steiner vs DDP
1800. Hall vs Piper
1801. Flair vs Hogan
1802. Bret Hart vs Booker
1803. Nash vs Rey Jr
1804. Blitzkrieg vs Juvi
1805. Flair vs Goldberg
1806. Nash vs Rey Jr
1807. Hogan vs Flair
1808. Rey Jr vs Kidman
1809. Flair vs Rey Jr
1810. DDP vs Hogan
1811. Hak vs Whipwreck
WWE Main Event 26/2/14
1812. The Brotherhood, Los Matadores & El Torito vs RybAxel & 3MB
WWE Main Event 4/3/14
1813. Daniel Bryan vs Kane
1814. Nikki Bella vs Alicia Fox
WWE NXT 5/3/14
1815. Adrian Neville vs Camacho
1816. Charlotte vs Emma
1817. Sami Zayn vs Corey Graves
Death of WCW Discs 13 & 14
1818. Goldberg vs Sting vs Hulk Hogan vs DDP
1819. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr
1820. Juventud Guerrera vs Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis vs Blitzkrieg
1821. DDP vs Goldberg
1822. Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko & Kidman vs Raven, Saturn & Rey Mysterio Jr
1823. Sting vs DDP
1824. Goldberg vs Kevin Nash vs Sting vs DDP
1825. Ric Flair vs DDP
1826. Charles Robinson vs Gorgeous George
1827. David Flair vs Erik Watts
1995 Yearbook Discs 26 & 27
1828. Hayabusa, W*ING Kanemura & Masato Tanaka vs The Gladiator, Hisakatsu Oya & Super Leather
1829. Jushin Liger vs Barry Houston
1830. Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
1831. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1832. Yoji Anjoh & Yoshihiro Takayama vs Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan
1833. Devil Masami & Mayumi Ozaki vs Fukuoka & KAORU
Death of WCW Discs 15 & 16
1834. Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
1835. DDP & Bigelow vs Benoit & Flair
1836. Booker T vs Barbarian
1837. Eddie Guerrero vs Juventud Guerrera
1838. Kevin Nash vs David Flair
1839. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1840. Junkyard Hardcore Invitational
1841. Steve Regal vs Kidman
1842. Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage
1843. Sting vs Ric Flair
1844. Randy Savage vs Dennis Rodman
C*4 Worlds Finest 2013
1845. The Afterparty vs Team Decadence
1846. Shayne Hawke vs Alex Vega vs Mike Rollins vs Cheech
1847. Alessandro Del Bruno vs John Greed vs Michael Von Payton
1848. Ryan Rogan vs Shane Sabre
1849. Checkmate vs 3.0
1850. Sebastian Suave vs Shane Strickland
1851. Twiggy vs Brandon Slayer
1852. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
1853. Scotty O'Shea vs Mike Bailey vs Shayne Hawke vs Alessandro Del Bruno
St. Louis Anarchy The Gold Edition
1854. Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
1855. Arik Cannon vs Evan Gelistico
1856. Gerald James vs Rachel Summerlyn
1857. Bolt Brady vs Davey Richards
1858. ACH vs Shane Hollister
1859. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH vs Billy McNeil vs Davey Richards vs Gerald James vs Evan Gelistico
Death of WCW Discs 17 & 18
1860. Hulk Hogan vs Kevin Nash
1861. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1862. Sid vs Saturn
1863. Al Green vs Barry Horowitz
1864. DDP vs Goldberg
1865. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1866. Hulk Hogan & Bret Hart vs Lex Luger & Sting
1867. Sting vs Chris Benoit
1868. Dale Torborg vs The Maestro
1995 Yearbook Disc 28
1869. Manami Toyota vs Dynamite Kansai
1870. Misawa & Kobashi vs Kawada & Taue
1871. TAKA Michinoku vs Tiger Mask IV
1872. Hashimoto & Hirata vs Tenzan & Chono
1873. Keiji Muto vs Shiro Koshinaka
Death of WCW Discs 19 & 20
1874. Bret Hart vs Sting
1875. La Parka vs Buff Bagwell
1876. Sting vs Hulk Hogan
1877. Goldberg vs Sid
1878. Goldberg vs Sting
1879. DDP vs David Flair
1880. The Outsiders vs Three Women
1881. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1882. Madusa vs Evan Karagias
1883. Brian Knobbs vs Bam Bam Bigelow
1884. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1885. Pinata on a Pole Match
1886. Chris Benoit vs Scott Hall
1887. Kimberly vs David Flair
1888. Goldberg vs Sid
1889. Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit
AIW Girls Night Out 9
1890. Annie Social vs Jewells Malone
1891. Jenny Rose vs Santana Garrett
1892. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs Team Double J
1893. Heidi Lovelace vs Angel Dust vs Melanie Cruise
1894. Leah Von Dutch vs Mickie Knuckles
1895. Sassy Stephie vs Savannah Summers
1896. Taeler Hendrix vs Marti Belle
1897. Nikki Storm vs Kimber Lee
1898. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs Veda Scott & Shanna
CZW World Triangle League Night 1
1899. Ricochet vs Drew Gulak
1900. Drake Younger vs Big Van Walter
1901. Robert Dreissker vs Jonathan Gresham
1902. Toby Blunt & Axel Dieter Jr vs Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl
1903. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kim Ray
1904. AR Fox vs Zack Sabre Jr
CZW World Triangle League Night 2
1905. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jonathan Gresham
1906. Davey Richards vs Freddy Stahl
1907. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Drake Younger
1908. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
1909. Yuko Miyamoto vs Bad Bones
1910. Ricochet vs AR Fox
Death of WCW Discs 21, 22, 23 & 24
1911. Evan Karagias vs Saturn
1912. Bret Hart vs Jeff Jarrett
1913. Goldberg & Sid vs The Outsiders
1914. Jerry Only vs Dr Death
1915. The Outsiders vs Benoit & Bret Hart vs Sid & Goldberg
1916. Dr Death & Oklahoma vs Vampiro & Jerry Only
1917. The Outsiders vs Bret Hart & Goldberg
1918. Kevin Nash vs Sid
1919. Bret Hart vs Goldberg
1920. Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
1921. Bret Hart vs Goldust (Dustin Runnels I guess, think i fucked up writing it down)
1922. David Flair & Crowbar vs Scott Steiner & Kevin Nash
1923. Chavo Guerrero & PG-13 vs Three Count
1924. Terry Funk vs Bret Hart
1925. Jeff Jarrett vs Jimmy Snuka
1926. Bret Hart vs Kevin Nash
1927. Oklahoma vs Madusa
1928. Chris Benoit vs Sid
1929. Sid vs Kevin Nash
1930. Don Harris vs Kevin Nash vs Sid
1931. DDP vs The Machine
1932. Dean Malenko vs X-Pac
1933. Chris Benoit vs Triple H
1934. Triple H/X-Pac/Malenko/Saturn/Benoit vs Rock/Cactus/Rikishi/Too Cool
1935. The Wall vs Kiss Demon
1936. Scott Hall vs Sid vs Jeff Jarrett
1937. The Dog vs Norman Smiley
1938. Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair
1939. TAFKA Prince Iaukea vs Michael Modest
1940. Ric Flair & Lex Luger vs Sting & Vampiro
1941. Hulk Hogan vs The Wall

June
CZW World Triangle League Night 3
1942. AR Fox vs Drew Gulak
1943. Robert Dreissker vs Yuko Miyamoto
1944. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
1945. Jonathan Gresham vs Bad Bones
1946. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter
CZW World Triangle League Night 4
1947. Drake Younger vs Yuko Miyamoto
1948. Freddy Stahl vs Drew Gulak
1949. Sumerian Death Squad vs Ricochet & AR Fox
1950. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Zack Sabre Jr vs Jonathan Gresham
1995 Yearbook Disc 29
1951. Gran Naniwa vs Damien 666
1952. Jushin Liger vs Damien 666
1953. Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
1954. Ultimo Dragon vs Shinjiro Otani
1955. Jushin Liger vs Ultimo Dragon
1956. Rey Mysterio Jr vs Psicosis
1957. Jushin Liger vs Gedo
1958. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1959. Dave Finlay vs 2 Cold Scorpio
1960. Bret Hart vs Davey Boy Smith
1961. Megumi Kudo & Aja Kong vs Combat Toyoda & Bison Kimura
AIW Girls Night Out 10
1962. Kimber Lee vs Santana Garrett
1963. Jody D'Milo vs Jasmin
1964. Sassy Stephie vs Jewells Malone
1965. Melanie Cruise vs Angel Dust
1966. Social Network vs Bale & Bates
1967. Shanna vs Savannah vs LVD
1968. Jenny Rose vs Mickie Knuckles
1969. Mia Yim vs Nikki Storm
1970. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott
Death of WCW Discs 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 & 30
1971. Shane Douglas vs Ric Flair
1972. Sting vs DDP
1973. Norman Smiley & Meng vs Terry Funk & Hugh Morrus vs Finlay & Brian Knobbs
1974. Mike Awesome vs Taz
1975. Scott Steiner vs Sting
1976. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1977. Chris Jericho vs Triple H
1978. DDP vs Mike Awesome
1979. Kidman vs Hulk Hogan
1980. Eric Bischoff vs David Arquette
1981. DDP vs Jeff Jarrett
1982. Vampiro vs Sting
1983. Jarrett & Bischoff vs DDP & Arquette
1984. Hogan vs Awesome
1985. Jarrett vs Arquette vs DDP
1986. Funk vs Smiley
1987. DDP vs Awesome
1988. Sting vs Jarrett
1989. Awesome vs Sting
1990. Vampiro vs Sting
1991. Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
1992. Funk vs Candido
1993. Goldberg vs Tank Abbott
1994. Russo vs Ric Flair
1995. Vampiro vs Sting
1996. Vampiro vs Demon
1997. Three Count vs Perfect Event
1998. Three Count vs Jung Dragons
1999. Filthy Animals vs Storm & Kidman
2000. Hogan vs Jarrett
2001. Goldberg vs Nash
2002. Storm vs Vito
2003. Franchise vs Kidman
2004. Booker vs Storm
2005. Kanyon vs Bagwell
2006. Booker vs Jarrett
2007. Booker vs Nash
1995 Yearbook Disc 30
2008. Hayabusa, Sasuke & Nakagawa vs Delfin, Fuji & Michinoku
2009. Megumi Kudo vs Shark Tsuchiya
2010. Psicosis & Halloween vs Leon ***** & Ultraman
2011. Eddie Guerrero vs Shinjiro Otani
Dragon Gate USA REVOLT! 2013
2012. Chuck Taylor vs Arik Cannon
2013. Fray
2014. Eita vs Rich Swann
2015. Samuray Del Sol vs AR Fox
2016. Tozawa vs Callihan
2017. Saito/Susumu vs Young Bucks
SWE Unlucky For Some
2018. Kenbai vs Zack Sabre Jr
2019. El Ligero vs Davey Richards
2020. Ultimo Dragon & Mark Haskins vs Stixx & Max Angelus
2021. The Pope vs Marty Scurll
2022. Davey Richards & Michael Elgin vs Project Ego
Death of WCW Disc 31
2023. Lance Storm vs General Rection
2024. Jeff Jarrett vs Mike Awesome
2025. Booker T vs Vince Russo
2026. Elix Skipper vs Mike Sanders & Kevin Nash
WWE NXT Takeover
2027. Adam Rose vs Camacho
2028. The Ascension vs Kalisto & El Local
2029. Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze
2030. Charlotte vs Natalya
2031. Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd
Death of WCW Disc 32
2032. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons
2033. Crowbar vs Vampiro
2034. Sting vs Jeff Jarrett
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 2
2035. Royal Rumble Match
2036. The Dudleys vs The Hardys
Death of WCW Discs 33 & 34
2037. The Perfect Event vs Nash & DDP
2038. Chavo Jr vs Mike Sanders
2039. Helms & Moore vs The Jung Dragons vs Knoble & Karagias
2040. DDP & Nash vs The Perfect Event
2041. Chavo Jr vs Jamie Knoble
2042. Nash & DDP vs The Natural Born Thrillers
2043. Mike Modest vs Christopher Daniels
2044. Scott Steiner vs The Jung Dragons, Jamie Knoble & Evan Karagias
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 3
2045. Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero
2046. Angle, Edge & Christian vs The Rock, Taker & Kane
2047. Trish vs Stephanie McMahon
DGUSA Heat 2013
2048. Swann vs Cannon
2049. Davis vs Younger
2050. Taylor vs Eita
2051. Gargano vs Kendrick
2052. SDS vs Saito
2053. Callihan vs Susumu
2054. Tozawa/Fox vs Young Bucks
Death of WCW Disc 35 & 36
2055. Buff Bagwell vs Brian Adams
2056. Chavo Guerrero Jr vs Rey Mysterio Jr
2057. Dusty Rhodes vs Jeff Jarrett
2058. Three Count vs Filthy Animals
2059. Skipper/Romeo vs Kidman/Mysterio Jr
2060. Jung Dragons vs Air Paris & AJ Styles
2061. Helms/Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Chavo/Romeo/Skipper
2062. Mysterio Jr/Kidman vs Romeo/Skipper
2063. Ric Flair vs Sting
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 4
2064. Vince McMahon/Trish Stratus vs William Regal/Stephanie McMahon
2065. Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
2066. Edge/Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 5, 6 & 7
2067. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2068. Raven vs Big Show vs Kane
2069. Triple H vs Undertaker
2070. Steve Austin vs The Rock
2071. Austin/HHH/Edge/Christian vs Undertaker/Kane/Hardys
2072. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2073. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2074. Chris Jericho vs William Regal
2075. Triple H vs Undertaker
PWG Matt Rushmore
2076. B-Boy/Mack vs Rosas/Avalon
2077. Steen vs ACH
2078. Taylor/Trent vs Fox/Swann
2079. Cage vs Ciampa vs Nese vs Younger
2080. Strong vs Gargano
2081. Bucks vs LeRae/Ryan
2082. O'Reilly vs Cole
Progress Wrestling Chapter One
2083. El Ligero vs Noam Dar
2084. Mike Mason vs Colt Cabana
2085. Marty Scurll vs Zack Sabre Jr
2086. Cruz vs Ligero vs Scurll vs Mason
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013
2087. Swann vs Kendrick
2088. Six Way Freestyle
2089. Reed vs Ryze
2090. Davis vs Trent?
2091. EITA/Tomahawk vs Smash Brothers
2092. Ricochet vs Tozawa
2093. Uhaa vs Callihan
2094. Bucks vs CIMA/Fox
2095. Gargano vs Shingo
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013
2096. Nese vs Soldier Ant
2097. Reed vs Konley
2098. Smash Brothers vs DUF
2099. Kendrick vs Taylor
2100. 7 Way Ladder Match
2101. Cassidy vs Davis
2102. CIMA/EITA/Tomahawk vs Gargano/Ricochet/Swann
2103. Shingo vs Akira Tozawa
CZW Prelude to Violence IV
2104. Gulak vs Williams
2105. Excellent vs Whitmer
2106. Neveah/Havok vs Lee/LuFisto
2107. Strickland vs Conley
2108. Juicy vs Ben Dejos
2109. Busick vs Havoc
2110. OI4K vs Fox/Swann
2111. Hyde vs Mathis
NOAH 23/7/11
2112. Edwards/Delirious/ZSJ vs Evans/Genba/Aero
2113. Kotoge/Harada vs Ricky & Rocky Marvin
2114. KENTA/Kanemaru vs Takaiwa/Namiguchi
2115. Nakajima/Kajiwara vs Suzuki/Aoki
2116. Sugiura vs Sasaki
2117. Bernard/Anderson vs Yoshie/Morishima
2118. Akiyama/Saito vs Kobashi/Shiozaki
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 8/9
2119. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
2120. Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs Edge & Christian
2121. Steve Austin vs Chris Benoit
2122. Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
2123. Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
Progress Wrestling Chapter 6
2124. El Ligero vs Ricochet
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 10
2125. Rhyno vs Test
2126. Jeff Hardy vs Mike Awesome
2127. Chris Jericho vs Booker T
NOAH 10/7/11
2128. Takayama/KENTA/Genba vs Sano/Ishimori/Aoki
2129. Akiyama vs Nakajima
2130. Sasaki vs Morishima
2131. Suzuki vs Kanemaru
2132. Shiozaki vs Sugiura
NOAH 6/8/11
2133. Ogawa vs ZSJ
2134. KENTA/Kanemaru/Genba VS Suzuki/Aoki/Ishimori
2135. Go Shiozaki vs Jun Akiyama 
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 11
2136. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
2137. RVD vs Tajiri
2138. Booker T vs Undertaker
WWE Payback 2014
2139. Sheamus vs Cesaro
2140. RVD vs Wade Barrett
2141. Wyatt vs Cena
2142. Alicia Fox vs Paige
2143. Evolution vs The Shield
CZW Tournament of Death XIII
2144. Numazawa vs Lucky
2145. Aero vs MASADA
2146. Havoc vs Takeda
2147. Tremont vs Kasai
2148. James vs Gacy
2149. Lucky vs MASADA
2150. Kasai vs Havoc
2151. Gulak/Sozio vs Juicy
2152. Moore vs Mathis
2153. Kasai vs MASADA
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 12
2154. Kurt Angle vs RVD
2155. RVD vs Jeff Hardy
DGUSA Bushido Code of the Warrior 2013
2156. Nation vs Jigsaw
2157. Six Way Freestyle
2158. Davis vs Taylor
2159. Gargano vs Swann
2160. EITA vs Trent?
2161. Tozawa vs Nese
2162. Fox/CIMA/Tomahawk vs Ricochet/Bucks
DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013
2163. Davis vs Taylor
2164. Strickland vs Konley
2165. Nese vs Uhaa
2166. 8 Man Chikara Tribute Tag
2167. EITA vs CIMA vs Tomahawk vs Tozawa
2168. Gargano vs Tozawa
2169. Fox vs Trent?
2170. Fox vs Trent?
2171. Bucks vs ICMG
2172. Gargano vs Tozawa
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 13
2173. The Rock vs Lance Storm
2174. Rob Van Dam vs Kurt Angle
2175. Lance Storm vs Jeff Hardy
2176. The Dudley Boyz vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Hurricane & Lance Storm vs Big Show & Spike Dudley
Progress Chapter Nine
2177. Dave Mastiff vs Tommy End
2178. Mark Haskins vs Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
2179. Rampage Brown vs Doug Williams
NOAH 30/7/11
2180. Ricky & Rocky Marvin vs Jack Evans & Aero Star
2181. Taue & Ogawa vs. Masao Inoue & Delirious
2182. Eddie Edwards vs. Tatsuhito Takaiwa
2183. Sugiura & Yone vs. Sasaki & Miyahara
2184. Nakajima, Kajiwara, Kenou & Kenbai vs. Kotoge, Harada, Takizawa & Sabre Jr.
2185. Shiozaki, Morishima & Taniguchi vs. Akiyama, Saito & Sano
2186. Kotaro Suzuki & Atsushi Aoki vs. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru
New Japan 8/6/11
2187. Jado vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2188. Prince Devitt vs Koji Kanemoto
2189. Davey Richards vs Kenny Omega
2190. Gedo vs Great Sasuke
2191. Ryusuke Taguchi vs TAKA Michinoku
2192. Kota Ibushi vs Jushin Liger

July

Package Piledrive Everybody Best of Kevin Steen 3 Disc Set
2193. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
2194. Kevin Steen vs El Generico
2195. Kevin Steen vs Chris Sabin
2196. Kevin Steen vs Ian Rotten
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 14 & 15
2197. RVD vs Jericho
2198. Rhyno vs Jeff Hardy
2199. RVD vs Jericho
2200. Angle vs RVD
2201. Austin vs Angle
Davey Richards Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set
2202. Richards vs Generico vs Kozina
2203. Richards vs Rod Steel
2204. Richards & Whitmer vs Up In Smoke
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 16
2205. RVD vs Angle
2206. Edge vs Christian
2207. Angle vs Rhyno
Zero1 14/6/11
2208. KAMIKAZE/Ueda/David vs Sato/Kakinuma/Slex
2209. Hidaka/Togo/FUNAKI vs Tanaka/Hayato/Sawa
2210. Sai vs Hussein
2211. Akebono/Nagashima vs Otani/Hashimoto
Progress Wrestling Chapter 10
2212. Project Ego vs Mad Man Manson & Grado
2213. Doug Williams vs Nathan Cruz
Shimmer Volume 57
2214. Santana Garrett vs Rhia O'Reilly
2215. Melanie Cruise vs Xandra Bale
2216. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2217. CVE/Veda/Shazza vs Saraya/Allysin/Taylor
2218. Thunderkitty vs Sassy Stephie
2219. Athena vs Kimber Lee
2220. Jessie McKay vs Mercedes Martinez
2221. Kana vs Kalamity
2222. Danger/Bates vs Melissa/Hamada
2223. Madison Eagles vs Courtney Rush
2224. Skater/Nakagawa vs Canadian Ninjas
WWF Best of 2001 Discs 17-20
2225. Edge vs RVD
2226. RVD vs Edge
2227. Edge vs Christian
2228. Jericho vs Angle
2229. RVD vs Taker
2230. Taker vs Angle
2231. Rock/RVD vs Jericho/Dudleys
2232. Edge vs Angle
2233. Taker vs RVD
2234. Jericho vs Austin
Beyond Wrestling We Care A Lot
2235. Biff Busick vs Eddie Edwards
2236. Pinkie Sanchez vs Johnny Cockstrong
Michinoku Pro 5/11/11
2237. KAGETORA vs Kinya Oyanagi
2238. Ken45 vs Kei Sato
2239. Rasse vs Yapper Man 1
2240. Manjimaru vs Daichi Sasaki
2241. Yapper Man 2 vs Takeshi Minamino
2242. Kesen Numajiro vs Shu Sato
2243. Taro Nohashi vs Great Sasuke
2244. Kenbai vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2245. Kenou vs Rui Hyugaji
Dragon Gate UK Invasion 3
2246. Tozawa vs Kid
2247. Gamma vs Tanizaki
2248. Scurll/Haskins/Lion vs CIMA/Doi/Hulk
2249. Yoshino vs Yokosuka
2250. PAC vs Shingo
Michinoku Pro 11/12/11
2251. Kinya Oyanagi vs Daichi Sasaki
2252. Jinsei Shinzaki & Kesen Numajiro vs Ultimo Dragon & Rasse
2253. Takeshi Minamino & Manjimaru vs. Yapper Man #1 & Yapper Man #2
2254. Kenou & ken45° & Kenbai vs. Fujita "Jr." Hayato & Rui Hyugaji & Taro Nohashi
2255. Atsushi Onita & Great Sasuke vs. Shu Sato & Kei Sato
DGUSA Fearless 2013
2256. Davis vs Cooter
2257. Konley/Everett vs Walters/Busick
2258. Chuck Taylor vs Trent?
2259. AR Fox vs Mr Touchdown vs Fire Ant vs Shane Strickland
2260. Ricochet vs Swann
2261. Nese vs Susumu
2262. Gargano vs Mochizuki
2263. Bucks vs Bravados
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013
2264. Jon Davis vs Steven Walters
2265. Touchdown vs Cottonbelly
2266. Taylor vs Susumu
2267. Konley/Everett vs Fire/Jigsaw vs Bravados
2268. Nese vs Ricochet
2269. Swann vs Trent
2270. Fox/Mochizuki vs Bucks
2271. Gargano vs Hero
NOAH 13/6/11
2272. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Takashi Sugiura, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori
DG UK Shingo vs Yokosuka 3
2273. Hulk vs Lion
2274. Tozawa vs Tanizaki
2275. Yoshino vs Doi
2276. Scurll/Haskins vs CIMA/Gamma
2277. PAC vs Dragon Kid
2278. Shingo vs Yokosuka
WWF Best of 2001 Disc 21
2279. Steve Austin vs Booker T
2280. Chris Jericho vs The Rock vs Kurt Angle
Dragon Gate UK Dragon Gate vs UK
2281. Gamma vs Mad Man Manson
2282. CIMA vs Lion Kid
2283. Dragon Kid & Masato Yoshino vs Naoki Tanizaki & BxB Hulk vs Martin Kirby & Joey Hayes
2284. Akira Tozawa vs Marty Scurll
2285. PAC vs Susumu Yokosuka
2286. Shingo vs Mark Haskins
New Japan 29/5/11
2287. TJP vs Jado
2288. Prince Devitt vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2289. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Great Sasuke
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 1
2290. Ultimo Guerrero vs Mistico 
ROH on Sinclair 2/3/13
2291. The Flatliners vs Steve Corino & Rhino
2292. Vinny Marseglia vs Grizzly Redwood
2293. Grizzly Redwood vs Kevin Steen
2294. The Briscoes vs WGTT
ROH on Sinclair 9/3/13
2295. Rhett Titus vs Eddie Edwards
2296. Mia Yim vs MsChif
2297. Matt Hardy vs Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin
ROH on Sinclair 16/3/13
2298. Tadarius Thomas & ACH vs The American Wolves
2299. BJ Whitmer vs QT Marshall
2300. Jay Lethal vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 2
2301. Mistico vs Averno
NOAH 18/6/11
2302. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Bison Smith, Roderick Strong & Bobby Fish
Revolution Pro UK Uprising 2013
2303. Michael Elgin vs Noam Dar
2304. Prince Devitt vs Ricochet
2305. Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards
2306. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Marty Scurll
Prime Wrestling Wrestlelution 6 Art of War
2307. Johnny Gargano vs Paul London
WWE Money In The Bank 2014
2308. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2309. Paige vs Naomi
2310. Seth Rollins vs RVD vs Jack Swagger vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Dean Ambrose
2311. Layla vs Summer Rae
2312. John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt vs Cesaro vs Sheamus vs Kane vs Alberto Del 

Rio
ROH on Sinclair 23/3/13
2313. Silas Young vs Michael Elgin
2314. Charlie Haas vs Grizzly Redwood
2315. Matt Hardy vs Adam Cole
TNA Slammiversary 2014
2316. Seiya Sanada vs Crazzy Steve vs Davey Richards vs Tiger Uno vs Manik vs Eddie Edwards
2317. Bobby Lashley vs Samoa Joe
2318. Austin Aries vs Kenny King
2319. Eric Young vs Austin Aries vs Bobby Lashley
NOAH 29/6/11
2320. KENTA, Yoshinobu Kanemaru & Genba Hirayanagi vs Kotaro Suzuki, Atsushi Aoki & Taiji Ishimori 
ROH on Sinclair 30/3/13
2321. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander vs Rhett Titus & Cliff Compton
2322. Mike Mondo vs Jimmy Jacobs
2323. BJ Whitmer, Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Matt Hardy, Rhino & Steve Corino
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set
2324. Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi
wXw Slam Mania
2325. Freddy Stahl vs Michael Elgin
2326. Bad Bones vs Emil Sitoci
2327. Karsten Beck vs Colt Cabana
2328. Tommy End vs Freddy Stahl
ROH on Sinclair 6/4/13
2329. Mike Sydal & Adam Page vs ACH & Tadarius Thomas
2330. Scarlett Bordeaux vs Athena vs Cherry Bomb vs MsChif
2331. Pepper Parks vs Roderick Strong
2332. Forever Hooligans vs reDRagon
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 4
2333. Mistico vs Perro Aguayo
AAW War Is Coming 2013
2334. FIST vs C&C Wrestle Factory
2335. Irish Airborne vs Lethal Weapons
2336. Zero Gravity vs FIST
2337. Irish Airborne vs Prince Ali & Juntai Miller
2338. Eddie Kingston vs Shane Hollister
SWE 3AS End Game
2339. Martin Kirby vs El Ligero
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 5
2340. Chris Hero vs Arik Cannon
NOAH 26/6/11
2341. KENTA & Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Yoshihiro Takayama & Takuma Sano
2342. Takeshi Morishima vs Shuhei Taniguchi
2343. Kensuke Sasaki vs Bison Smith
2344. Kotaro Suzuki vs Roderick Strong
Goodhelmets 2005 MOTYC Set Disc 6
2345. William Regal vs Chris Benoit
New Japan 7/6/11
2346. Fujita Jr Hayato vs TJP
2347. Jado vs Kenny Omega
2348. Davey Richards vs Koji Kanemoto
2349. Kota Ibushi vs Great Sasuke
NWA Smoky Moutain The Big One Richards vs Owens
2350. Jason Kincaid vs Kyle O'Reilly
2351. Davey Richards vs Chase Owens
New Japan 10/6/11
2352. Kenny Omega, Daisuke Sasaki & TJP vs KUSHIDA, Mascara Dorada & Hiromu Takahashi
2353. Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards
2354. Ryusuke Taguchi vs Prince Devitt
2355. Kota Ibushi vs Ryusuke Taguchi
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 1
2356. Chris Benoit vs William Regal
AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament
2357. Jollyville vs Team UK
2358. Youthanazia vs Submission Squad
2359. Hooligans vs Hope/Change
2360. Nixon vs Sex Bob-Ombs
2361. Allysin Kay vs MsChif
2362. Jollyville vs Youthanazia
2363. Nixon vs Hooligans
2364. Gargano vs Gresham
2365. Jollyville vs Nixon
2366. UMB vs All Ego
2367. Elgin vs Alexander
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Disc 2
2368. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
Dragon Gate Memorial Gate 25/3/12
2369. Eita/Watanabe/Tominaga vs Super Shisa/Shisa Boy/Kotoka
2370. Onita vs Stalker 
2371. Mondai Ryu/Fake Tanizaki vs Fujii/Gamma
2372. PAC/Swann vs Yoshino/Doi
2373. Ricochet vs Kzy
2374. Susumu/KAGETORA vs YAMATO/Shingo
2375. Ryo Saito/Kanda/Genki vs Tozawa/Hulk/Kong vs CIMA/Mochizuki/Dragon Kid
WSU United
2376. Shanna vs Hania The Howling Huntress
2377. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim
2378. Neveah vs Brittany Blake
2379. LuFisto vs Mickie Knuckles
Goodhelmets 2006 MOTYC Comp Discs 3/4/5/6
2380. Daniels & Styles vs LAX
2381. Bryan Danielson vs KENTA
2382. John Cena vs Edge
2383. Samoa Joe vs Kurt Angle
2384. Mecha Mummy vs Minoru Suzuki
New Japan 21/7/14
2385. Tomohiro Ishii vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2386. Shelton Benjamin vs Doc Gallows ***
2387. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2388. Satoshi Kojima vs Yuji Nagata ***1/4
2389. Minoru Suzuki vs Toru Yano DUD
2390. Yujiro Takahashi vs Tetsuya Naito **3/4
2391. Togi Makabe vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2392. Tomoaki Honma vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/4
2393. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Katsuyori Shibata ****1/4
2394. Kazuchika Okada vs AJ Styles ***3/4
New Japan 23/7/14
2395. Tomohiro Ishii vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2396. Bad Luck Fale vs Shelton Benjamin **1/2
2397. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hirooki Goto ***
2398. Lance Archer vs Tetsuya Naito **
2399. Tomoaki Honma vs Yuji Nagata ***
2400. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***3/4
2401. AJ Styles vs Toru Yano **1/2
2402. Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan ***
2403. Karl Anderson vs Togi Makabe **3/4
2404. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Doc Gallows **3/4
2006 MOTYC Set Disc 7
2405. Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels
New Japan 25/7/14
2406. Doc Gallows vs Tomoaki Honma **1/2
2407. Lance Archer vs Karl Anderson **3/4
2408. Yujiro Takahashi vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2409. Tomohiro Ishii vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2410. Tetsuya Naito vs Toru Yano ***
2411. Katsuyori Shibata vs Davey Boy Smith Jr ***
2412. Bad Luck Fale vs Yuji Nagata ***
2413. Minoru Suzuki vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2414. Satoshi Kojima vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/2
2415. Togi Makabe vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/2
New Japan 26/7/14
2416. Satoshi Kojima vs Bad Luck Fale ***1/2
2417. Shelton Benjamin vs Davey Boy Smith Jr **1/2
2418. Minoru Suzuki vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan **
2419. Toru Yano vs Hirooki Goto DUD
2420. Tomohiro Ishii vs Tomoaki Honma ****
2421. Lance Archer vs Togi Makabe ***
2422. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Yuji Nagata ***3/4
2423. AJ Styles vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2424. Karl Anderson vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/4
2425. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Katsuyori Shibata ***3/4 
EVOLVE 25
2426. Anthony Nese vs Trent?
2427. FRAY
2428. Ricochet vs Hero
2429. Bucks/Swann vs Bravados/Gargano
2430. Fox vs Richards
WWE Superstars 4/1/13
2431. The Usos vs The Prime Time Players
WWE Superstars 11/1/13
2432. The Miz vs Tensai
WWE Superstars 18/1/13
2433. Kofi Kingston vs Michael McGillicutty
WWE Superstars 25/1/13
2434. Kofi Kingston vs JTG
WWE Superstars 1/2/13
2435. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 7/2/13
2436. Damien Sandow vs Justin Gabriel
WWE Superstars 15/2/13
2437. Kaitlyn vs Natalya
New Japan 28/7/14
2438. Doc Gallows vs Tomohiro Ishii ***
2439. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Lance Archer *** 
2440. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2441. Yujiro Takahashi vs Minoru Suzuki **1/2
2442. Karl Anderson vs Toru Yano **1/2
2443. Katsuyori Shibata vs Shelton Benjamin ***1/4
2444. AJ Styles vs Hirooki Goto ***1/2
2445. Bad Luck Fale vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2446. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tomoaki Honma ***1/4
2447. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito ****
All Japan 19/6/11
2448. Shuji Kondo vs KAI
2449. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya
2450. Suwama vs Yuji Nagata

AUGUST

Shimmer Volume 58
2451. Portia Perez vs Thunderkitty
2452. Santana Garrett vs Sassy Stephie
2453. Jessicka Havok vs Mary Lee Rose
2454. Nikki Storm vs Su Yung
2455. Mercedes Martinez vs Veda Scott
2456. Hikaru Shida vs Mia Yim
2457. Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs MsEerie
2458. Cheerleader Melissa vs Leva Bates
2459. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Saraya Knight
2460. Nicole Matthews vs Madison Eagles
2461. 3G vs LuFisto & Kana
New Japan 31/7/14 Day 6
2462. Bad Luck Fale vs Doc Gallows **
2463. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Yuji Nagata **1/2
2464. Togi Makabe vs Yujiro Takahashi **
2465. Satoshi Kojima vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2466. Karl Anderson vs Hirooki Goto ***1/4
2467. Minoru Suzuki vs Lance Archer **3/4
2468. Shelton Benjamin vs Shinsuke Nakamura **3/4
2469. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2470. Toru Yano vs Kazuchika Okada **1/4
2471. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Tomohiro Ishii ***3/4
All Japan 18/7/11
2472. Yuji Okabayashi & Ryuichi Kawakami vs Ryota Hama & Yasufumi Nakanoue
2473. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Manabu Soya
All Japan 31/7/11
2474. KAI vs Minoru
2475. Suwama vs Seiya Sanada
New Japan 1/8/14 Day 7
2476. Shelton Benjamin vs Satoshi Kojima **3/4
2477. Toru Yano vs Lance Archer **
2478. Yujiro Takahashi vs Karl Anderson **1/2
2479. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Doc Gallows **
2480. Tenzan vs Goto ***1/2
2481. Honma vs Fale ***
2482. Makabe vs Naito ***3/4
2483. Suzuki vs Styles ****1/4
2484. Nagata vs Shibata ****
2485. Nakamura vs Ishii ****
All Japan 13/8/11
2486. Akebono & Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2487. Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Suwama, Kaz Hayashi & Shuji Kondo
2488. KAI vs Hiroshi Yamato
FIP In Full Force 2013
2489. Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett vs The Washington Bullets **3/4
2490. Trent Barretta vs Lince Dorado ***1/4
2491. Jessicka Havok vs Mia Yim **1/2
2492. Roderick Strong vs Rich Swann ***
2493. The Bravados vs Roderick Strong & Rich Swann **1/2
Shimmer Volume 59
2494. Thunderkitty vs Miss Natural
2495. CVE vs Melanie Cruise vs Saraya Knight vs Su Young
2496. Nikki Storm vs Veda Scott
2497. Stephie/Nevaeh vs Santana/Savannah
2498. Portia Perez vs MsChif
2499. Kana vs Kimber Lee
2500. Jessicka Havok vs Leva Bates
2501. Madison Eagles vs Mia Yim
2502. 3G vs Made In Sin
2503. Nicole Matthews vs Hikaru Shida
2504. LuFisto vs Mercedes Martinez
2505. Cheerleader Melissa vs Hiroyo Matsumoto
New Japan 3/8/14 Day 8
2506. Ishii vs DBS Jr ***1/2
2507. Tenzan vs Yano *1/2
2508. Nagata vs Benjamin **1/2
2509. Kojima vs Gallows **1/2
2510. Goto vs Naito ***1/2
2511. Archer vs Styles *** 
2512. Makabe vs Suzuki ***1/2
2513. Shibata vs Honma ****
2514. Yujiro vs Okada ***
2515. Nakamura vs Tanahashi ***3/4-****
Omega Chaos In Cameron
2516. Cedric Alexander vs Xsiris
2517. Jake Manning vs Andrew Everett
2518. Trevor Lee vs Adam Page
2519. Caprice Coleman vs Ric Converse
2520. Reby Sky vs Darcy Dixon
2521. CW/Konley/Gambino vs The Bravados/Helms
2522. The Briscoes vs The Hardys
Bellatrix 6
2523. Nikki Storm vs Miss Mina
2524. Queen Maya vs Kay Lee Ray
2525. Carmel Jacob vs Saraya Knight
2526. Liberty vs Shanna
All Together 27/8/11
2527. Ibushi/Ishimori/Yamato/BUSHI vs Tiger/Hayashi/Kondo/Marvin
2528. Naito/Taniguchi/Sanada vs Yone/Yujiro/Soya
2529. Makabe/Saito vs Goto/Kea
2530. Devitt/Taguchi/Suzuki/Nakajima/KAI vs Kanemoto/KENTA/Kanemaru/Minoru/Genba
2531. Funaki/Sano/Liger vs Suzuki/Aoki/Taichi
2532. Battle Royal
2533. Morishima/Akebono/Yoshie/Hama vs Nagata/Tenzan/Nishimura/Inoue
2534. Sasaki/Akiyama vs Takayama/Omori
2535. Kobashi/Muto vs Yano/Iizuka
2536. Tanahashi/Shiozaki/Suwama vs Nakamura/Sugiura/KENSO
Bellatrix 7
2537. Christina Von Eerie vs Skarlett
2538. Mercedes Martinez vs Miss Mina
2539. Saraya Knight vs Cheerleader Melissa
All Japan 11/9/11
2540. Seiya Sanada & Manabu Soya vs Taiyo Kea & Takao Omori
2541. Jun Akiyama & Atsushi Aoki vs Suwama & Hiroshi Yamato
2542. Kaz Hayashi vs Minoru
2543. Koji Kanemoto vs Shuji Kondo
2544. Kenny Omega vs KAI
New Japan 4/8/14 Day 9 G1 Climax
2545. Davey Boy Smith Jr vs Tomoaki Honma **3/4
2546. Yujiro Takahashi vs Lance Archer **3/4
2547. Yuji Nagata vs Doc Gallows ***1/4
2548. Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Togi Makabe ***
2549. Minoru Suzuki vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/2
2550. Bad Luck Fale vs Katsuyori Shibata ***
2551. Shinsuke Nakamura vs Satoshi Kojima ***1/2
2552. Karl Anderson vs AJ Styles ***1/2
2553. Shelton Benjamin vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***
2554. Kazuchika Okada vs Hirooki Goto ***3/4
All Japan 19/9/11
2555. Hiroshi Yamato vs Hikaru Sato
2556. Black BUSHI vs BUSHI
2557. Suwama, Masakatsu Funaki, Shuji Kondo & Takumi Soya vs Taiyo Kea, Seiya Sanada, Masanobu Fuchi & 

Yasufumi Nakanoue
2558. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi vs Akebono & Ryota Hama
2559. Minoru vs Kenny Omega
2560. KAI vs Kaz Hayashi
All Japan 25/9/11
2561. Shuji Kondo vs Hikaru Sato
2562. BUSHI vs Kaz Hayashi
2563. Koji Kanemoto vs Hiroshi Yamato
2564. KAI vs Black BUSHI
2565. Jimmy Yang & Kenny Omega vs Minoru & MAZADA
2566. KAI vs Koji Kanemoto
Big Japan 20/8/11
2567. Bad Bones, Shinya Ishikawa & Robert Dreissker vs Daisuke Sekimoto, Ryuichi Kawakami & Takumi 

Tsukamoto
2568. Ryuji Ito, Shadow WX & Yuji Okabayashi vs MASADA, Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba
2569. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Yuko Miyamoto & Isami Kodaka vs Brahman Shu & Takeshi Minamino
2570. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Takashi Sasaki
PCW Final Fight
2571. Dean Allmark & Ultimo Dragon vs El Ligero & Martin Kirby
2572. Davey Richards vs Robbie Dynamite
2573. Team Single vs Michael Elgin & Davey Richards
Chikara The Sordid Perils of Everyday Existence
2574. Chris Hero vs Equinox
New Japan 6/8/14 G1 Day 10
2575. Honma vs Kojima ***
2576. Fale vs DBS Jr **1/2
2577. Naito vs Tenzan ***1/2
2578. Anderson vs Suzuki ***1/2
2579. Yano vs Makabe DUD
2580. Yujiro vs Styles ***
2581. Archer vs Okada ***1/2
2582. Nagata vs Tanahashi ***3/4
2583. Ishii vs Shibata ****1/4
2584. Nakamura vs Gallows ***1/4
FIP Violence Is The Answer 2013
2585. Roderick Strong & Rich Swann vs Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett
New Japan G1 Climax Day 11
2586. Honma vs Benjamin **1/2
2587. Yujiro vs Yano 1/2*
2588. Archer vs Goto ***
2589. Anderson vs Naito ***1/2
2590. Ishii vs Nagata ****
2591. Gallows vs Shibata ***
2592. Nakamura vs Fale ***1/2
2593. Styles vs Makabe ***1/4
2594. Tanahashi vs DBS Jr ***1/4
2595. Suzuki vs Okada ****1/4
FIP Everything Burns 2014
2596. Gran Akuma vs Lince Dorado ***
2597. Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick ***1/4
2598. Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/4
All Japan Champion Carnival 4/5/12, 5/5/12, 6/5/12 & 7/5/12
2599. KENSO vs Ryota Hama
2600. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2601. Masayuki Kono vs Yuji Nagata
2602. Suwama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2603. Kono vs Hama
2604. Suwama vs Nagata
2605. Manabu vs Kea
2606. Kono vs Omori
2607. Suwama vs Hama
2608. Nagata vs Kea
2609. Suwama vs Akebono
2610. Kea vs Suwama
IVP Videos Best of Misawa vs Kawada Vol 7
2611. Kawada vs Dr Death
2612. Taue/Kawada vs Kobashi/Misawa
2613. Misawa vs Kawada
House of Hardcore III
2614. Rhino vs Kevin Steen
2615. Nese vs Reynolds vs Williams
2616. Funk/Dreamer vs Storm/Waltman
New Japan G1 Climax Finals 10/8/14
2617. Taguchi/Tiger/Kojima/Tenzan vs Desperado/TAKA/DBS Jr/Archer **1/2
2618. BUSHI/Nagata/Nakanishi vs Fale/Gallows/Yujiro **1/2
2619. Yano/Sakuraba/YOSHI-HASHI vs Suzuki/Iizuka/Benjamin *
2620. Liger/Cpt New Japan vs Cole/Bennett **3/4
2621. KUSHIDA/Shelley vs reDRagon ***1/2
2622. Naito vs Honma ***1/4
2623. Ishii vs Anderson ***3/4
2624. Goto vs Shibata ****
2625. Tanahashi vs Styles ****
2626. Nakamura vs Okada ****1/2
AJW 9/10/94
2627. Yumiko Hotta vs Mariko Yoshida
2628. Aja Kong vs Kaoru Ito
2629. Reggie Bennett vs Sakie Hasegawa
2630. Manami Toyota & Toshiyo Yamada vs Kyoko Inoue & Takako Inoue
C*4 Saturday Night Slam Masters 2
2631. Ethan Page vs Michael Von Payton
2632. Buxx Belmar vs Sexxxy Eddy
2633. The Super Smash Brothers vs Radioactive Wave vs The Afterparty vs Tabarnak De Team
C*4 Triumph 6th Anniversary Spectacular
2634. Ethan Page vs Player Uno
2635. Giant Tiger & Twiggy vs Adam Sky & Brandon Slayer
2636. Stu Grayson vs Sebastian Suave vs Sexxxy Eddy vs Surfer Mitch
All Japan 23/10/11
2637. Kondo/Yamato/BUSHI vs Hayashi/Minoru/BLACK BUSHI
2638. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Sanada/Soya
2639. Kenny Omega vs KAI
2640. Jun Akiyama vs Suwama
EVOLVE 26
2641. Su Yung vs Mia Yim
2642. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
2643. Chuck Taylor vs Maxwell Chicago
2644. The Bravado Brothers vs Los Ben Dejos
2645. Ricochet vs Trent Barreta
2646. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation
2647. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
2648. Ronin vs Young Bucks
ROH Pursuit Night 1
2649. Adam Cole vs Jimmy Jacobs
ROH Pursuit Night 2
2650. reDRagon vs C&C Wrestle Factory
PCW Supershow 3 Night 1
2651. Steen vs Allmark vs Hayes vs Travis
2652. Uhaa Nation vs El Ligero
PCW Supershow 3 Pre Show
2653. Kevin Steen vs Kris Travis
PCW Supershow 3 Night 2
2654. Dave Mastiff vs Kevin Steen
2655. Dean Allmark vs Jushin Liger
WWE Summerslam 2014
2656. Cesaro vs RVD
2657. Ziggler vs The Miz
2658. Paige vs AJ
2659. Rusev vs Swagger
2660. Rollins vs Ambrose
2661. Wyatt vs Jericho
2662. Reigns vs Orton
2663. Lesnar vs Cena
All Japan 21/4/12
2664. Yuji Okabayashi vs Takumi Soya
2665. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Masayuki Kono
2666. Taiyo Kea vs Akebono
2667. Yuji Nagata vs KENSO
2668. Manabu Soya vs Seiya Sanada
2669. Takao Omori vs Suwama
All Japan 22/4/12
2670. Yutaka Yoshie vs Yuji Okabayashi
2671. Ryota Hama vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2672. Yuji Nagata vs Takao Omori
All Japan 23/4/12
2673. Daisuke Sekimoto vs KENSO
2674. Akebono vs Yuji Okabayashi
2675. Yuji Nagata vs Ryota Hama
All Japan 26/4/12
2676. Masayuki Kono vs Suwama
All Japan 28/4/12
2677. Akebono vs Seiya Sanada
All Japan 29/4/12
2678. Taiyo Kea vs Yuji Okabayashi
2679. Yuji Nagata vs Daisuke Sekimoto
SWE Day of Reckoning
2680. Uhaa Nation vs Kris Travis
2681. The Predators vs Kevin Steen
SWE Supershow
2682. Mark Haskins vs Uhaa Nation
2683. Martin Kirby vs Kris Travis
2684. Kevin Steen vs Stixx
EVOLVE 27 Gargano vs Nation
2685. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
2686. Los Ben Dejos vs Chicago & Vandal
2687. Davis vs Swann
2688. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
2689. Hero vs Chuckie T
2690. Ricochet/Fox vs Trent?/Nese
2691. Gargano vs Nation 
Big Japan 19/9/11
2692. Ito, Sasaki, Miyamoto & Takeda vs Ishikawa, Kawakami, Hashimoto & Otani
2693. Yoshihito Sasaki & Shinobu vs Brahman Shu & Brahman Kei
2694. Jun Kasai & Jaki Numazawa vs Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi
2695. Kankuro Hoshino vs Abdullah Kobayashi
Big Japan 23/10/11
2696. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Moore/Mondo
2697. Kasai/Numazawa/Shu/Kei vs Sasaki/WX/Hoshino/Inaba
2698. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Tsukamoto
2699. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kobayashi/Takeda
2700. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/MASADA
All Japan 19/11/11
2701. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs KENSO/Hayashi
2702. Hikaru Sato vs Hiroshi Yamato
2703. Keiji Muto vs Shuji Kondo
2704. Kea/Fuchi vs Akebono/Hama
2705. Suwama/Soya vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
All Japan 4/12/11
2706. Kanemoto/Tanaka vs Kea/Fuchi
2707. Sanada/KAI vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2708. Hiroshi Yamamto vs Hikaru Sato
2709. Akiyama/Ishimori/Omega vs Muto/Kondo/AKIRA
2710. Sanada/KAI vs Funaki/Kono
Big Japan 22/11/11
2711. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Shu/Kei
2712. Kasai/Numazawa vs Miyamoto/Kodaka
2713. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Sasaki/Hashimoto
2714. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Kasai/Numazawa
Big Japan 18/12/11
2715. Seiya Sanada vs Shinya Ishikawa
2716. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Sasaki/Shinobu
2717. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Suwama/Soya
2718. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Ryuji Ito
Big Japan 2/1/12
2719. End/Dante vs Ishikawa/Jeez
2720. Miyamoto/Kodaka vs Ito/Sasaki
2721. Akebono/Hama vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
2722. Yuji Okabayashi vs Manabu Soya
2723. Kobayashi/WX/Takeda vs Kasai/Numazawa/Hoshino
PWX Climbing The Ladder
2724. The Beaver Boys vs Ryze/Riley
2725. Country Jacked vs Everett/Swann
2726. Caleb Konley vs Tony Nese
2727. Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero
ISW Burger King of the Ring Double Whopper
2728. TDT vs Team BFFs
2729. Food Fighters vs Jaka/LSG
2730. Badd Boys vs Glaad Boys
2731. Kitsune/Shynron vs Tremendous Investigations Inc
2732. Pinkie Sanchez vs Chris Dickinson
2733. TDT vs Kitsune/Shynron
2734. Food Fighters vs Badd Boys
2735. Izzie Deadyet vs Buxx Belmar
2736. Food Fighters vs TDT

September
PWX What Doesnt Kill You Makes You Stronger 3
2737. Los Ben Dejos vs The Beaver Boys
2738. Rich Swann vs Chris Hero vs Tony Nese
2739. Konley vs Page vs Alexander vs Hollis
IPW:UK 9th Anniversary Show
2740. Hyde/Gulak/End vs Storm/Whizz Kids
2741. Drake Younger vs Jonathan Windsor
2742. Iestyn Rees vs Mark Haskins
2743. Fox/Ricochet vs LDRS of the New School
EVOLVE 28 Hero vs Baretta
2744. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
2745. Green Ant vs Maxwell Chicago
2746. AR Fox vs Caleb Konley
2747. The Bravado Brothers vs The Gentlemens Club
2748. Anthony Nese vs Ricochet
2749. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann
2750. Chris Hero vs Trent Baretta
AIW Hell On Earth 9
2751. Ty Colton vs Colin Delaney
2752. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine
2753. Jollyville Fuck-Its vs Batiri
2754. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter
2755. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen
2756. Marti Belle vs Veda Scott
2757. NIXON vs Team AIW
Zero1 24/7/11
2758. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Fujita Jr Hayato
2759. Masato Tanaka vs Atsushi Sawada
Zero1 7/8/11
2760. Masato Tanaka vs Daisuke Sekimoto
2761. Ikuto Hidaka & Takafumi Ito vs Takuya Sugawara & Kaiji Habu Otoko
2762. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kohei Sato
Zero1 27/8/11
2763. Ikuto Hidaka & Takafumi Ito vs Munenori Sawa & Mineo Fujita
2764. Kohei Sato & KAMIKAZE vs Shinjiro Otani & Daichi Hashimoto
DDT 21/5/11
2765. HARASHIMA vs MIKAMI
2766. Keisuke Ishii vs Shigehiro Irie
2767. Michael Nakazawa vs Kota Ibushi
2768. KUDO vs Hikaru Sato
2769. Shigehiro Irie vs Kota Ibushi
DDT 29/5/11
2770. HARASHIMA vs Shigehiro Irie
2771. Kenny Omega vs KUDO
AAW Windy City Classic IX
2772. Page/Ricochet vs Zero Gravity
2773. Silas/Jacobs vs Irish Airborne
2774. Lovelace vs Patera
2775. O'Reilly vs Lyndon
2776. Walker vs LOSERS
2777. Cage vs ACH
2778. Wagner/Lawrence/Crane vs Rican/Fontaine/MsChif
2779. Brave vs Rose
2780. Young/Jacobs vs Page/Ricochet
2781. Steen vs Hollister
wXw 13th Anniversary Tour Finale
2782. Bad Bones vs Hiromu Takahashi
2783. AUTSiders vs Sumerian Death Squad
2784. Adam Cole vs Mark Haskins
2785. Hot & Spicy vs Forever Hooligans
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 327
2786. 8 Man Royal Rumble
2787. Gaylon Summers vs Danshoku Dino
2788. KUDO vs HARASHIMA
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 328
2789. Antonio Honda vs Michael Nakazawa
2790. Dick Togo & HARASHIMA vs Danshoku Dino & KUDO
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 329
2791. Ken Ohka & Cherry vs Mio Shirai & Io Shirai
2792. Dick Togo & Yasu Urano vs Big Morohashi & Hiro Tsumaki
2793. El Generico & Yano K Data vs Shuji Ishikawa & Shinichiro Tominaga
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 330
2794. Danshoku Dino vs Sexxy Eddy
2795. Dick Togo & Antonio Honda vs Yasu Urano & Daisuke Sasaki
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 331
2796. Munenori Sawa & Shigehiro Irie vs Kenny Omega & Michael Nakazawa
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 332
2797. KUDO vs Danshoku Dino
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 333
2798. Sanshiro Takagi & Munenori Sawa vs Great Sasuke & Ricky Fuji
DDT Dramatic Fantasia 334
2799. KO-D 4 Way Tag Elimination Match
Alpha1 Watch The Throne 2
2800. Eric Cairnie vs Josh Alexander vs Trent Barreta
2801. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano
DDT 30/6/11 Dick Togo Japanese Retirement Show
2802. Dick Togo vs Gedo
DDT 24/7/11 Ryogoku Peter Pan 2011
2803. Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt
2804. Danshoku Dino vs Bob Sapp
New Japan 18/6/11
2805. Jado, Gedo & Brian Kendrick vs Jushin Liger, Tiger Mask & KUSHIDA
2806. Mascara Dorada vs Ryusuke Taguchi
2807. Kota Ibushi vs Prince Devitt
2808. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Hirooki Goto
New Japan 13/5/11
2809. Kazuchika Okada vs MVP
New Japan 14/5/11
2810. MVP vs Tetsuya Naito
New Japan 15/5/11
2811. MVP vs Toru Yano
DGUSA Revolt 2014
2812. Donst vs Dickinson
2813. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
2814. Konley vs Santa Maria
2815. Bravados vs Gentlemens Club
2816. Nese vs Swann
2817. Fire vs Strickland vs Mr A
2818. Fox vs Gulak
2819. Gargano vs Barreta
DGUSA Way of the Ronin 2014
2820. Donst vs Konley
2821. Freddie vs Belakus
2822. Santa Maria vs Page
2823. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
2824. Barreta/Nese vs Swann/Strickland
2825. Moose vs Cooter vs Fate
2826. Bravados vs Gentlemens Club
2827. Fox vs Hero
2828. Gargano vs Strong
ROH on Sinclair 13/4/13
2829. Bobby Fish vs Eddie Edwards
2830. Alabama Attitude vs RD Evans & QT Marshall
2831. Mike Mondo vs Caprice Coleman vs Cedric Alexander vs BJ Whitmer vs Mark Briscoe
WWE Superstars 22/2/13
2832. Sin Cara vs Drew McIntyre
WWE Battleground 2014
2833. The Usos vs The Wyatt Family
2834. AJ Lee vs Paige
2835. Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt
CZW New Heights 2014
2836. Sabian vs Jonathan Gresham **3/4
2837. Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys vs OI4K vs Tremendous Investigations Inc ***
2838. Shane Strickland vs Caleb Konley **
2839. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey ***1/4
2840. Danny Havoc & Devon Moore vs Ron Mathis & Matt Tremont **1/4
New Japan 13/5/11
2841. Charlie Haas & Rhino vs Togi Makabe & Hiroshi Tanahashi
New Japan 14/5/11
2842. Low Ki vs Prince Devitt
New Japan 15/5/11
2843. Jushin Liger vs Kenny Omega
2844. Prince Devitt & Ryusuke Taguchi vs Low Ki & Homicide
2845. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Davey Richards 
2846. Togi Makabe vs Rhino
CZW Heat 2014
2847. Dave Crist vs John Silver vs JT Dunn **3/4
2848. Biff Busick vs Jake Crist *3/4
WWE Superstars 1/3/13
2849. Brodus Clay & Tensai vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 8/3/13
2850. Team Rhodes Scholars vs The Usos
WWE Superstars 15/3/13
2851. Zack Ryder vs JTG
WWE Superstars 22/3/13
2852. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
WWE Superstars 29/3/13
2853. Kofi Kingston vs Primo
WWE Superstars 5/4/13
2854. The Great Khali vs JTG
WWE Superstars 12/4/13
2855. The Usos vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 19/4/13
2856. Tons of Funk vs Primo & Epico
WWE Superstars 26/4/13
2857. Kaitlyn & Layla vs Tamina & Aksana
WWE Superstars 3/5/13
2858. Kaitlyn vs Tamina Snuka
WWE Superstars 24/5/13
2859. Tons of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs The Usos & The Bellas
CZW Down With The Sickness 2014
2860. Buxx Belmar & Mike Bailey vs Tremendous Investigations Inc ***
2861. Homicide vs Joker **3/4
2862. Juicy Product vs The Beaver Boys vs OI4K ***1/4
BATTLEWAR 13
2863. Drew Gulak vs Mike Bailey
2864. Radioactive Wave vs Big Bad Quentin & Giant Tiger
2865. Tabarnak de Team vs The Super Smash Brothers
DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014
2866. Nese/Konley vs Bravados
2867. Fox vs A
2868. Swann vs Busick
2869. Gentlemen vs Colony
2870. Hero vs Tanaka
2871. Gargano vs Ricochet

September 

New Japan 22/6/11
2872. Devitt/Taguchi/Goto vs Togo/Tanaka/Yujiro
New Japan 23/6/11
2873. Devitt/Taguchi/Goto vs Liger/Bernard/Anderson
New Japan 18/7/11
2874. Jushin Liger vs Hector Garza
2875. Devitt/Taguchi/KUSHIDA vs Omega/Ibushi/Daisuke Sasaki
2876. Hirooki Goto vs Karl Anderson
2877. Minoru Suzuki vs Satoshi Kojima
2878. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Giant Bernard
New Japan 1/8/11
2879. La Sombra vs Wataru Inoue
2880. Bernard vs Saito
2881. Takayama vs Yano
2882. Goto vs Tenzan
2883. Ibushi vs Taguchi
2884. Yujiro vs Naito
2885. Archer vs Makabe
2886. Kojima vs Suzuki
2887. MVP vs Nakamura
2888. Nagata vs Tanahashi
BATTLEWAR 14
2889. Franky The Mobster vs Scott Parker
2890. Giant Tiger vs Vanessa Kraven
2891. Player Uno vs Tank Rukin
2892. BBQ vs Sexxxy Eddy
2893. Belmar/Hawke vs TDT
New Japan 2/8/11
2894. Anderson vs Sombra
2895. Archer vs Saito
2896. Inoue vs Strong Man
2897. Bernard vs Yujiro
2898. Goto/Liger/Taguchi vs Iizuka/Ishii/Gedo
2899. Nagata vs Naito
2900. Suzuki vs MVP
2901. Makabe vs Yano
2902. Nakamura vs Kojima
2903. Tanahashi vs Takayama
New Japan 5/8/11
2904. Sombra vs Strong Man
2905. Yujiro vs Saito
2906. MVP vs Inoue
2907. Suzuki vs Anderson
2908. Bernard vs Archer
2909. Yano vs Nagata
2910. Nakamura vs Tenzan
2911. Makabe vs Naito
2912. Goto vs Kojima
IWA-MS Big Ass Christmas Bash 2013
2913. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcher
2914. Reed Bentley vs Jimmy Jacobs
2915. Chris Hero vs Trik Davis
2916. Ricochet vs Jonathan Gresham
2917. Drake Younger vs Christian Rose
New Japan 6/8/11
2918. Goto vs Sombra
2919. Anderson vs Strong Man
2920. Nagata vs Yujiro
2921. Nakamura vs Inoue
2922. Kojima/MVP vs Taka/Taichi
2923. Makabe vs Saito
2924. Suzuki vs Tenzan
2925. Naito vs Yano
2926. Takayama vs Bernard
2927. Tanahashi vs Archer
PWG All Star Weekend X Night 1
2928. Cage vs Nese
2929. RockNES vs Candice/Joey
2930. Ciampa vs Drake
2931. Gargano vs Richards
2932. Best Friends vs Dojo Bros
2933. ACH vs Elgin
2934. Rushmore vs ICMG
2935. Hero vs Cole
All Japan 2/1/12
2936. Akebono & Hama vs Okabyashi & Hashimoto
2937. Muto, Abdullah & Kikutaro vs Fuchi, Nishimura & BLACK BUSHI
2938. Sanada, KAI & Yamato vs Ozz, Cuervo & Omega
2939. Suwama vs Sekimoto
New Japan 7/8/11
2940. Takayama vs Saito
2941. Yano vs Yujiro
2942. Tenzan vs Inoue
2943. Suzuki vs Sombra
2944. Archer/TAKA vs Naito/Honma
2945. Nakamura vs Strong Man
2946. Goto vs Anderson
2947. Bernard vs Nagata
2948. Kojima vs MVP
2949. Tanahashi vs Makabe
PWG All Star Weekend X Night 2
2950. PPRay vs RockNES vs B-Boy/Mack
2951. Nese vs Ciampa
2952. Friends vs F'N Machines
2953. ACH vs Hero
2954. Dojos vs Swann/Fox
2955. Richards vs Ricochet
2956. Ryan/LeRae/Younger vs Bucks/Steen
2957. Cole vs Gargano
New Japan 8/8/11
2958. Inoue vs Anderson
2959. Kojima vs Strong
2960. Takayama vs Yujiro
2961. Naito vs Archer
2962. MVP vs Tenzan
2963. Nakamura vs Sombra
2964. Tanahashi vs Saito
2965. Suzuki vs Goto
2966. Makabe vs Nagata
New Japan 10/8/11
2967. Archer vs Yujiro
2968. Yano vs Saito
2969. Kojima vs Sombra
2970. Tenzan vs Strong
2971. Suzuki vs Inoue
2972. Nakamura vs Anderson
2973. MVP vs Goto
2974. Naito vs Takayama
2975. Tanahashi vs Bernard
New Japan 11/8/11
2976. Naito vs Saito
2977. Tenzan vs Sombra
2978. Goto vs Inoue
2979. Yano vs Archer
2980. MVP vs Strong
2981. Kojima vs Anderson
2982. Makabe vs Bernard
2983. Tanahashi vs Yujiro
2984. Nagata vs Takayama
WWF In Your House 1
2985. Bret Hart vs Hakushi
2986. Razor Ramon vs Jeff Jarrett & The Roadie
2987. Owen Hart & Yokozuna vs The Smoking Gunns
2988. Jerry Lawler vs Bret Hart
2989. Diesel vs Sycho Sid
2990. Undertaker vs Kama
2991. British Bulldog vs Owen Hart
AIW Dead Presidents
2992. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Youthanazia vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs The Submission Squad **1/2
2993. Bobby Beverly vs Flip Kendrick vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton **3/4
2994. Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers DUD
2995. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen ***1/4
2996. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero ***1/2
2997. Ethan Page vs UltraMantis Black vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4
2998. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page ****
AAW One Twisted Christmas 2013
2999. Edwards vs Moondog
3000. Elgin vs Walker
3001. Cage vs Matthews
3002. Wagner/Patera vs Rican/Lovelace
3003. Cabana vs Tweek
3004. Jacobs vs Richards
3005. Crane/Lawrence vs Boz/Cannon
3006. Silas vs Kingston
3007. Gravity vs Kung Fu vs Elgin/Page
3008. Hollister vs Steen
New Japan 13/8/11
3009. MVP vs Sombra
3010. Kojima vs Inoue
3011. Anderson vs Tenzan
3012. Nagata vs Archer
3013. Strong vs Suzuki
3014. Naito vs Bernard
3015. Takayama vs Makabe
3016. Goto vs Nakamura
3017. Yano vs Tanahashi
PWX Taken By Force
3018. Kyle Matthews vs Kyle O'Reilly
3019. Kevin Steen vs Jake Manning
3020. Corey Hollis vs Davey Richards
3021. Cedric Alexander vs Michael Elgin
3022. Caleb Konley vs Rich Swann
C*4 A Better Tomorrow 2014
3023. Banks & Rukin vs The Super Smash Brothers
3024. Sebastian Suave vs Cheech Hernandez
3025. Leon St.Giovanni vs Shane Sabre vs Ethan Page
3026. Buxx Belmar vs Drew Gulak
3027. Mike Bailey vs Matt Tremont
3028. Hawke/Pinkie vs O'Shea/Rollins
wXw Back To The Roots XIII
3029. Walter vs Sabre Jr
3030. Takeda/Miyamoto vs Reign of Terror
3031. Hashimoto vs Ray
3032. Hot & Spicy vs Hashimoto & Kawakami
3033. Hero vs Klinger
3034. End vs Sabre Jr
ROH on Sinclair 20/4/13
3035. Mike Bennett vs Roderick Strong
3036. Jorge Santi vs Tadarius Thomas
3037. ACH vs Matt Taven
New Japan 14/8/11
3038. Saito vs Nagata
3039. Bernard vs Yano
3040. Archer vs Takayama
3041. Yujiro vs Makabe
3042. Naito vs Tanahashi
3043. Strong vs Goto
3044. Anderson vs MVP
3045. Tenzan vs Kojima
3046. Nakamura vs Suzuki
3047. Apollo66 vs Ibushi/Omega
3048. Nakamura vs Naito
AAW The Chaos Theory 2014
3049. 4 Way
3050. Lawrence/Crane vs Zero Gravity
3051. Cabana/Miller vs We Are Here
3052. Kingston vs Gresham
3053. Kung Fu Manchu vs Team Ambition
3054. Cage vs ACH
3055. Hollister vs Jacobs
3056. Men of the Year vs Nation/Ricochet
PWG DDT4 2014
3057. Friends vs RockNES
3058. Fucking Machines vs PPRay
3059. Cole Steen Cole vs Joey & Candice
3060. Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
3061. Ciampa vs Thornstowe
3062. Cole Steen vs Friends
3063. Machines vs ICMG
3064. Hero vs Gargano vs Younger vs O'Reilly
3065. Friends vs ICMG
New Japan 10/8/12
3066. Archer vs Naito
3067. Nagata vs Benjamin
3068. MVP vs Tenzan
3069. Makabe vs Rush
3070. Anderson vs Yano
3071. Kojima vs Suzuki
3072. Tanahashi vs Yujiro
3073. Goto vs Okada
AAA Triplemania 2011
3074. Moreno/Fabi/Lolita/Mari vs Love/James/Star/Velvet
3075. Tiger/Evans vs Abyss/Anderson
3076. Jarrett vs Zorro
3077. Park vs Mesias
3078. Wagner Jr vs RVD
Lucha FanFest 19/5/12
3079. Nakajima/Kitamiya/Miyahara vs Traumas I & II/Halloween
Michinoku Pro 3/6/12
3080. Yapper Man 1/Yapper Man 2/Yapper Man 3 vs Sasuke/Shinzaki/Kong
3081. Ultimo Dragon vs Kesen Numajiro
3082. Rasse/Kenbai vs Brahman Shu/Brahman Kei
3083. Fujita Jr Hayato vs Kenou

November

WWE Superstars 31/5/13
3084. R-Truth vs Antonio Cesaro
WWE Superstars 28/6/13
3085. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
WWE Superstars 12/7/13
3086. Antonio Cesaro vs Zack Ryder
WWE Superstars 30/8/13
3087. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
New Beijing Pro 19/2/11
3088. Ryubi Ito vs Sou Shou
Big Japan 27/7/12
3089. Abdullah Kobayashi vs Sami Callihan vs Axel Tischer
3090. DJ Hyde, Drake Younger & Danny Havoc vs Ryuji Ito, Masashi Takeda & Kazuki Hashimoto
3091. End/Dante vs Miyamoto/Ishikawa
3092. Sekimoto/Okabayashi/Sasaki vs BVW/Bones/Dreissker
QPW Well Worth the Wait
3093. RockNES vs Mack/B-Boy
3094. Brian Cage vs Nick Madrid
3095. Cheerleader Melissa vs Joey Ryan
3096. Brian Kendrick vs Kyle O'Reilly
3097. Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero
3098. LeRae/CVE vs PPRay
3099. Adam Thornstowe vs Drake Younger
SWE Battle of the Egos IV
3100. Martin Kirby vs MK McKinnan
3101. Chris Masters vs T-Bone
3102. Tommaso Ciampa vs Kris Travis
New Japan 23/12/11
3103. Satoshi Kojima vs Karl Anderson
3104. Giant Bernard vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan
3105. Prince Devitt vs Rocky Romero
3106. Masato Tanaka vs Tomoaki Honma
New Japan 4/1/12
3107. Devitt/Taguchi vs Richards/Romero
3108. Goto vs Sugiura
3109. Tanahashi vs Suzuki
New Japan 12/2/12
3110. Richards/Romero vs Devitt/Taguchi
3111. Goto vs Tanaka
3112. Naito vs Nakamura
3113. Okada vs Tanahashi
AIW TGIF
3114. 6 Way Match
3115. Lyndon vs Gargano
3116. Kay vs Scott
3117. Jollyville vs Hooligans
3118. LVD vs Ryan vs RSP
3119. Beverly vs O'Reilly
3120. Steen vs AllEgo
3121. Donst vs Havoc
3122. Elgin vs Younger
Dreamwave Wrestling Season Premiere
3123. ACDC vs Dorado/Swann
3124. Bentley vs Rockett
3125. Gargano vs Brubaker
3126. Elgin vs Hollister
3127. Styles vs Rose
PWX Rise of a Champion IX
3128. Lodi vs Rich Swann
3129. Country Jacked vs Eddie and the Edwards
3130. Caleb Konley vs Cedric Alexander
AAW Path of Redemption 2014
3131. Cage vs Miller
3132. LBD vs OI4K
3133. Young vs Crane
3134. Young vs Lawrence
3135. Colton vs Esparza vs Wagner vs Brave
3136. MOTY vs Kung Fu Manchu
3137. ACH vs Rich Swann
3138. Dorado vs Kingston
3139. We Are Here vs LOSERS
3140. Hollister vs Cabana
wXw Drive of Champions Tour 2014 Hamburg
3141. Tommaso Ciampa vs Freddy Stahl
PCW Road To Glory 2014 Day 1
3142. Mastiff vs Gresham
3143. Hero vs Dar
PCW Road To Glory 2014 Afternoon Show
3144. Kirby vs Dar vs Bell vs Ciampa
3145. Hero vs Bubblegum
3146. Travis vs Bennett
PCW Road To Glory 2014 Day 2
3147. Masters vs Hero
3148. Ciampa vs Kirby
3149. Maria/Bennett vs Hope/Manson
3150. Masters vs Mastiff
3151. Lionheart vs Styles
All Together 19/2/12
3152. Sasuke/Tiger/Taguchi/Ishimori vs Jado/Gedo/Kenou/Nohashi
3153. Kanemaru/Hayashi/Kondo/Nakajima vs Liger/Suzuki/Tanaka/KAI
3154. Nagata/Sasaki/Akebono/Marufuji vs Suzuki/Takayama/Kono/Taichi
3155. Kobashi/Muto vs Akiyama/Omori
3156. Tanahashi/Morishima/Suwama vs Shiozaki/Naito/Sanada
SWE Day of Reckoning 2
3157. Joseph Conners vs Tommaso Ciampa
3158. Kay Lee Ray vs Martin Kirby
3159. Mark Andrews vs Mark Haskins
3160. Rich Swann vs Tommy End
3161. Johnny Gargano vs Robbie X
3162. El Ligero vs Kris Travis vs Stixx vs Trent Barreta
REINA 15/1/12
3163. Hotta/Toyota/Ishibashi vs Skater/Shimoda/Cassandra
3164. Ayumi Kurihara vs Hailey Hatred
REINA 29/1/12
3165. Aki Kambayashi vs Kellie Skater
Big Japan 28/7/12
3166. Sekimoto/Okabayashi vs Uchida/Irei
3167. Kobayashi/Ito vs Miyamoto/Kamui
Big Japan WTL 28/7/12
3168. Axeman vs Shoici Uchida
3169. Bad Bones vs Kazuki Hashimoto
3170. Walter/Dreissker vs Sasaki/Ishikawa
3171. Miyamoto/Callihan/Kamui vs Kobayashi/Ito/Hyde
3172. End/Dante vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
3173. Numazawa/Havoc vs Takeda/Younger
Big Japan 29/7/12 World Triangle League
3174. Sasaki/Shinobu vs Seven/McKinnan
3175. Sekimoto vs Ishikawa
3176. Callihan vs Hyde
3177. Numazawa/Havoc vs Younger/Margera
3178. Walter vs Okabayashi
3179. End/Dante vs Bones/Axeman
Big Japan 29/7/12 Death Market 10
3180. Bones/Hyde vs Shinobu/Otani
3181. Sasaki/Callihan vs Ishikawa/Axeman vs End/Dante
3182. Miyamoto/Takeda vs Younger/Havoc
3183. Walter/Dreissker vs Sekimoto/Okabayashi
WWE Superstars 27/9/13
3184. The Real Americans vs Tons of Funk
WWE Superstars 29/11/13
3185. The Real Americans vs The Usos
WWE Superstars 20/12/13
3186. Summer Rae vs Kaitlyn
WWE Superstars 27/12/13
3187. Antonio Cesaro vs Dolph Ziggler
ROH on Sinclair 27/4/13
3188. SCUM vs BJ Whitmer & C&C Wrestle Factory
3189. Jay Lethal vs Rhett Titus
3190. Rhino & Matt Hardy vs Jay Briscoe & Adam Cole
ROH on Sinclair 4/5/13
3191. Karl Anderson vs Michael Elgin
3192. MsChif vs Daviene
3193. Kyle O'Reilly vs Davey Richards
IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday
3194. Danny Cannon vs Michael Elgin
3195. Matt Tremont vs John Wayne Murdoch
3196. Josh Crane & Trik Davis vs BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs
3197. Drake Younger vs B-Boy vs Christian Rose vs Kyle O'Reilly
3198. Chris Hero vs Reed Bentley
SWE New Beginnings
3199. Gargano vs Ciampa
3200. Andrews vs Swann
3201. Haskins vs Barreta
AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 9
3202. Dicks N Flips vs Youthanazia
3203. Dux vs Vega vs Lee vs Hollister
3204. Page vs Beverly
3205. Jollyville vs Batiri
3206. Lyndon vs ACH
3207. Donst vs Kingston
3208. Elgin vs Everett
3209. Gauntlet for the Gold
Big Japan 30/7/12
3210. Teioh/Hashimoto/Tsukamoto vs Ohashi/Seven/McKinnan
3211. Callihan/Takeda/Shinobu vs Ito/Brahmans
3212. WX/Margera vs Hoshino/Inaba
3213. Numazawa/Havoc vs Miyamoto/Kodaka
3214. Hyde vs Ito vs Sasaki
3215. Sasaki/Ishikawa/Bones vs Sekimoto/Obayashi/Axeman
3216. End/Dante vs BVW/Dreissker
3217. Kobayashi vs Younger
1990 Yearbook Disc 1
3218. El Hijo del Santo & Blue Demon Jr vs. Eddy & Mando Guerrero (WWA 1990)
3219. Akira Hokuto & Yumiko Hotta vs. Toshiyo Yamada & Etsuko Mita
3220. Arn Anderson vs. The Great Muta (Power Hour 1/12/90)
3221. Kazuo Yamazaki vs. Yoji Anjoh (UWF 1/16/90)
Kensuke Office 23/11/11
3222. Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Fujita Jr Hayato
1990 Yearbook Discs 2, 3, 4
3223. Akira Maeda vs Nobuhiko Takada
3224. Genichiro Tenryu & Toshiaki Kawada vs Jumbo Tsuruta & Isao Takagi
3225. Jeff Jarrett vs Billy Joe Travis
3226. Rock N Roll Express & Dynamic Dudes vs Midnight Express & Fabulous Freebirds
3227. Jushin Liger vs Owen Hart
3228. Akira Maeda vs Yoshiaki Fujiwara
3229. Vader vs Stan Hansen
3230. Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels
3231. Atsushi Onita vs Masanobu Kurisu
3232. Rock N Roll Express vs Ric Flair & Arn Anderson
C*4 Maximum Overdrive
3233. Alex Vega, John Greed & Sebastian Suave vs. Archibald Peck, Shane Sabre & Travis Toxic
3234. Mike Rollins vs. Shayne Hawke
3235. Ethan Page vs. "Player Dos" Stu Grayson
3236. C*4 Championship: Pinkie Sanchez vs. Scotty O'Shea(c)
3237. "Speedball" Mike Bailey vs. Player Uno
3238. "Dirty" Buxx Belmar vs. Chuck Taylor
3239. C*4 Tag Team Championship: The AfterParty (Cecil Nyx & Chaz Lovely) vs. Brent Banks & Jae Rukin(c) 

vs. Tabarnak de Team (Mathieu St. Jacques & Thomas DuBois) vs. The ThrowBacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mr. 

TouchDown) 
RPW High Stakes 2014
3240. Josh Bodom vs Jay Lethal
3241. The Inner City Machine Guns vs The Swords of Essex
3242. The Young Bucks vs Project Ego
3243. El Ligero vs Sonjay Dutt
3244. Marty Scurll vs Colt Cabana
Queens of Combat 1
3245. Amanda Rodriguez & Amy Love vs Miss Rachel & Heather Owens
3246. Reby Sky vs Neveah
3247. Serena Deeb vs Taeler Hendrix
AAW Epic 2014
3248. 4 Way Match
3249. Lovelace vs Sparx
3250. 6 Man Tag
3251. Justice Jones vs Sea Man
3252. Wagner vs Brave
3253. Young vs Shelley
3254. Boz/Rican vs Lawrence/Crane
3255. MOTY vs OI4K
3256. O'Reilly vs Cannon
3257. Cabana/Jacobs vs Kingston/Hollister
REINA 12/2/12
3258. Yumiko Hotta vs Kellie Skater
Zero 1 17/9/11
3259. Corino vs Kakinuma
3260. Sawa vs Yokosuka
3261. Hayato vs Fujita
3262. Sato/Kamikaze/Yokoyama vs Otani/Ueda/Hashimoto
3263. Tanaka vs Necro
3264. Hidaka/Ito/Otoko vs Crazy/Sugawara/Heart
3265. Sawa vs Hayato
Zero1 6/11/11
3266. Sai/Hussein/Tracy/Burnett/Raideen vs Tanaka/Kamikaze/Ueda/Fujita/Yokoyama
3267. Yoshiko vs Lingerie Muto
3268. Classic vs Ito
3269. Jackson vs Kakinuma
3270. Hidaka/Sawa vs Otani/Hashimoto
Zero1 9/11/11
3271. Fujita/Hashimoto vs Hayato/Yokoyama
3272. Jackson vs Ueda
3273. Sheik/Hussein/Tracy/Raideen vs Sato/Sai/Kamikaze/Kakinuma
3274. Tanaka/Zeus vs Otani/Akebono
3275. Sawa vs Hidaka
CZW Deja Vu 2014
3276. Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon **1/2
3277. Sozio vs Caleb Konley **
3278. Neveah vs Kimber Lee *
3279. Shane Strickland vs Flip Kendrick **3/4
3280. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak ***3/4
3281. OI4K vs Juicy Product ***
Progress World Cup
3282. Noam Dar vs Grado
3283. Rampage Brown vs Tommy End
3284. Jimmy Havoc vs Prince Devitt
Progress Chapter 14 Thunderbastard
3285. Mark Haskins vs Martin Kirby
3286. Samoa Joe vs Rampage Brown
PWG Mystery Vortex II
3287. Alexander vs Lee vs Everett
3288. Avalon/RockNES vs Ryan/B-Boy/Mack
3289. Nese vs Strong
3290. AA Wolves vs ICMG vs UFM
3291. Ciampa vs Hero
3292. Gargano vs O'Reilly
3293. Bucks vs Friends
3294. Cole vs LeRae
NEW Wrestlefest XVIII
3295. AJ Styles vs Matt Hardy
PCW Who Dares Wins 2014
3296. Kris Travis vs Prince Devitt
3297. Rumble
AAW Take No Prisoners 2014
3298. Ethan Page vs Louis Lyndon
3299. ACH vs Kyle O'Reilly
3300. Michael Elgin vs Shane Hollister
Extremely Dangerous Women of Wrestling
3301. Alexis Laree vs Lady Storm
3302. Bobcat vs Jazz
3PW This One's For You
3303. CM Punk vs Colt Cabana
SWE Raw Deal 3
3304. The Starbux vs London & Kendrick
3305. Mark Andrews vs Tommy End
Doin Time with New Jack
3306. New Jack vs Vic Grimes
Glamour Glitz and Divas The Untold Story of American Women's Wrestling
3307. Sara Del Rey vs Nikki Roxx
Life In The Fast Lane
3308. Super Crazy vs Tajiri
3PW 3 Men and a Bodybag
3309. Chris Hero vs Colt Cabana
3PW The Right To Remain Violent
3310. AJ Styles vs Joey Matthews
3PW Blood Brawls and Broads
3311. Sabu vs Syxx-Pac
3PW United We Stand Divided We Brawl
3312. Low Ki vs Ruckus
Fight Hard The Allison Danger Story
3313. Allison Danger vs Daizee Haze (Chikara)
Best of Portia Perez in ACW
3314. The Canadian Ninjas vs RaJett
ACW 3rd Annual American Joshi Queen of Queens Tournament
3315. Mia Yim vs Portia Perez
3316. Athena vs Rachel Summerlyn
The Best of RVDTV Vol 1
3317. Rob Van Dam vs Booker T
Summerfest 2005
3318. Steve Corino vs Chris Hamrick

December

Shine 1
3319. Santana vs Tina San Antonio
BLOW 10/11/12
3320. Christina Von Eerie vs Mia Yim
BLOW Event #3
3321. Starman vs Nikki Nitro
IWA-DS Carnage Cup VII
3322. Danny Havoc vs Matt Tremont
3323. Chris Dickinson vs Pinkie Sanchez
3324. NDC vs Sanchez vs Tremont
CZW Tangled Web 7
3325. Phillys Most Wanted vs The Beaver Boys **1/4
3326. Shane Strickland vs Mike Bailey ***1/4
3327. Caleb Konley vs Trevor Lee ***
3328. Irish Airborne vs Tremendous Investigations Inc **
3329. Biff Busick vs Chris Dickinson DUD
3330. Biff Busick vs Sozio DUD
3331. Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont **1/2
Acidfest 1 A Tribute to the life of Trent Acid
3332. Ruckus & Sonjay Dutt vs Homicide & B-Boy
3333. Kashmere vs Moore
IWA-MS Queen of the Death Matches 2008
3334. Social vs Summerlyn
IWA-MS Wrestling with a Hart
3335. Jason Hades vs Prince Mustafa Ali
IWA-MS All That Jaz
3336. Dingo & Jim Fannin vs Ian Rotten & Necro Butcher
Wrestlecon Supershow
3337. Lee vs Everett vs Alexander ***3/4
3338. Bad Influence Invitational ***
3339. Bad Influence vs OI4K ***
3340. Jarrett vs Cabana **3/4
3341. Steen vs Tanaka ****
3342. Elgin vs Hero vs Gulak ***1/2
RPW Summer Sizzler 2014
3343. Fale vs Mastiff
3344. Scurll vs Steen
3345. Nakamura vs Sabre Jr
3346. Devitt vs Cole
REINA 19/2/11
3347. Ibushi & HARASHIMA vs Ishii & Irie
REINA 25/2/12 
3348. Kellie Skater vs Bambi
3349. Aki Kanbayashi vs Courtney Rush
NCW Femme Fatales 7
3350. Cheerleader Melissa vs Yumi Ohka
NCW Femme Fatales 9
3351. Canadian Ninjas vs Bomb/Cherrie
3KW War Before Raw
3352. Ricky Reyes vs Lince Dorado
3KW Rage in the Cage
3353. Ricky Reyes vs Ares
WSU Face to Face - Alicia & Brittney Savage
3354. Alicia/Savage vs Hatred/Havok
WSU Army Of One
3355. Mercedes Martinez vs Angel Orsini
WSU Push It To The Limit
3356. Mercedes Martinez vs Angel Orsini
WSU Breaking Barriers
3357. ODB vs Portia Perez
3358. Brittney Savage vs Niya
WSU Alicia vs Havok 3
3359. Serena Deeb vs Rain
WSU Uncensored Rumble 5
3360. Marti Belle vs Jessicka Havok
3361. Mercedes Martinez vs Jessicka Havok
WSU Full Steam Ahead
3362. Mercedes Martinez vs LuFisto
3363. Niya vs Saturyne
AIW The Best of Matt Classic
3364. Matt Classic vs Kikutaro
AIW Girls Night Out 3
3365. Tim Donst vs Sonjay Dutt
3366. Madison Eagles vs Mena Libra
Highspots.com Presents Platinum Series w/CM Punk
3367. Danny Dominion & Ace Steel vs CM Punk & Colt Cabana
3368. CM Punk vs Eddy Guerrero
3369. CM Punk, Colt Cabana & Paul E Smooth vs Chris Hero, Mark Wolf & Todd Morton
The Best of CM Punk in IWA-MS Vol 3
3370. CM Punk vs Jerry Lynn
3371. CM Punk vs Christopher Daniels
3372. CM Punk vs BJ Whitmer
3373. CM Punk vs Chris Hero (60 Mins)
3374. CM Punk vs Chris Hero (90+ Mins)
The Best of CM Punk in IWA-MS Vol 5
3375. CM Punk vs Bryan Danielson (2004 TPI)
3376. CM Punk vs Chris Hero (Simply The Best)
3377. CM Punk vs Delirious 
3378. CM Punk vs Jerry Lynn
3379. CM Punk vs Delirious
PWWA Last Woman Standing
3380. Kellie Skater vs Madison Eagles
ROH on Sinclair 18/5/13
3381. Jay Lethal vs Jimmy Jacobs
3382. SCUM vs C&C Wrestle Factory
3383. Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen
ROH on Sinclair 25/5/13
3384. Colin Delaney vs Mark Briscoe
3385. Cherry Bomb vs MsChif
3386. Roderick Strong vs Taiji Ishimori
REINA 4/3/12
3387. Mima Shimoda vs Kellie Skater
3388. Yumiko Hotta & Aoi Ishibashi vs Silueta & Courtney Rush
REINA 15/5/11
3389. Hailey Hatred & Kellie Skater vs Aki Kanbayashi & Aoi Ishibashi
3390. Hiroyo Matsumoto vs Mia Yim
ECW Hardcore TV 5/10/93
3391. Public Enemy vs Gino Caruso & Silver Jet
WWE NXT 13/3/14
3392. Paige vs Sasha Banks
3393. The Ascension vs Travis Tyler & Cal Bishop
3394. Mason Ryan vs Lesley Blake
3395. Xavier Woods vs Alexander Rusev
3396. Colin Cassady vs Bo Dallas
WWE TLC 2014
3397. Dolph Ziggler vs Luke Harper
3398. The Usos vs Miz & Sandow
WWE NXT 20/3/14
3399. Rawley vs Dempsey
3400. Rose vs Camacho
3401. Bayley vs Banks
3402. Sheamus vs English
WWE NXT 27/3/14
3403. Rawley vs Parker
3404. Woods vs Breeze
3405. Tatsu vs Graves
3406. Natalya vs Charlotte
3407. Neville vs Dallas
REINA 9/6/12
3408. Mia Yim vs LVD vs Crazy Mary
3409. Mia Yim & Kanbayashi vs Fujimoto & Shida
SMASH 30/4/11
3410. Ultimo Dragon vs Jessica Love
3411. Zeus & Bodyguard vs Omori & Kodama
3412. Starbuck vs Leatherface
3413. Serena/Shuri/Makoto vs Kana/Shirai Sisters
3414. Tajiri vs Ohara
FIP Ascension 2014
3415. Dorado vs Thatcher vs Busick vs Akuma
3416. Gulak vs Strong ***1/4
Dragon Gate USA Mercury Rising 2014
3417. Ricochet, Swann & Fox vs Hero, Strong & Tanaka ***3/4
3418. Chuck Taylor vs Maxwell Chicago N/R
3419. Trent?, Nese & Konley vs Chuck Taylor N/R
3420. The Bravados & Moose vs The Colony & Dorado **3/4
3421. Ivelisse vs Mercedes **1/2
3422. Gargano vs Ki ***1/2
3423. Ricochet, Swann & Fox vs Nese, Konley & Trent vs The Colony & Dorado ***1/4
SMASH 3/5/11 
3424. Ultimo Dragon vs Yusuke Kodama
3425. Serena Deeb vs Kana
SMASH 15/7/11
3426. Ultimo Dragon, Kaz Hayashi & Ray vs Gamma, Hajime Ohara & Io Shirai
3427. Serena Deeb vs Tomoka Nakagawa
3428. Fujiwara, FUNAKI & Kana vs Tenryu, Tajiri & Shuri
Zero1 1/1/12 
3429. Masato Tanaka & Shingo vs Otani & Ueda
3430. Kohei Sato vs Daisuke Sekimoto


----------



## Platt

Wow that's really close. Surprised I beat you in the end think that's the first time I've been ahead since January.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Here is my final count for 2014! Just figured I would just post it here 



Spoiler: XxTalonxX's Wrestling Challenge list



Note there may be some names that I may have missed or misspelled and also censored.

1-9-2014

1 (TNA Impact) Joseph Park & Eric Young VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz)
2 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Ethan Carter III
3 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
4 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Sting
5 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS AJ Styles (TNA World Championship)

1-10-2014

6 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
7 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
8 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Big E Langston
9 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
10 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS CM Punk & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

1-11-2014

11 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Americos VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
12 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Michael Barry) VS Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
13 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) The Empire (Tim Storm & Greg Anthony & Steve Anthony & Matt Riviera) Vs Tommy Dreamer & Americos & King Shane Williams & Scott Phoenix
14 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kaos
15 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) "White Trash" Johnny Webb VS The Messiah
16 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Carlito Montana
17 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Axl Rotten VS Homeless Jimmy
18 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Chronic VS Jay N
19 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS The Messiah
20 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Kronus VS Axl Rotten
21 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Damien Steele VS Chris Candido (XPW World Championship)
22 (XPW Baptized in Blood 2000) Supreme VS Kronus
23 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Kongo
24 (ROH TV) Corey Hollis VS Mike Posey
25 (ROH TV) Caprice coleman VS Jay Lethal
26 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Kevin Steen

1-12-2014

27 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS LT Falk
28 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels
29 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdoch VS Jason Kincaid
30 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Jocephus Brody

1-13-2014

31 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan
32 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Damien Sandow
33 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Jack Swagger
34 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & CM Punk VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
35 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
36 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
37 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
38 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
39 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & Daniel Bryan (Steel Cage/Rematch)

1-15-2014

40 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Nick Madrid
41 (CWFH) Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello) VS Ridiculoso & Biggie
42 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Willie Mack (MAV-TV Championship)
43 (WWE Payback 2013) The Miz VS Curtis Axel VS Wade Barrett (IC Championship)
44 (WWE Payback 2013) Kaitlyn VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
45 (WWE Payback 2013) Kane VS Dean Ambrose (US Championship)
46 (WWE Payback 2013) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (World Heavyweight Championship)
47 (WWE Payback 2013) Chris Jericho VS CM Punk
48 (WWE Payback 2013) Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan Vs The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
49 (WWE Payback 2013) John Cena vS Ryback (WWE Championship/Three Stages of Hell)
50 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel
51 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
52 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
53 (WWE Main Event) 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando & El Torito)

1-16-2014

54 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Samoa Joe & ODB & James Storm & Gunner & Eric Young & Joseph Park VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion & Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) & Lei'D Tapa
55 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Bully Ray VS Mr. Anderson (No DQ)
56 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship)
57 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 1) Ethan Carter III VS Sting

1-17-2014

58 (WWE Smackdown) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
59 (WWE Smackdown) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
60 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Tamina Snuka
61 (WWE Smackdown) Big E Langston VS Fandango
62 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
63 (ECW Heatwave 98) Justin Credible VS Jerry Lynn
64 (ECW Heatwave 98) Lance Storm VS Chris Candido
65 (ECW Heatwave 98) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
66 (ECW Heatwave 98) Hayabusa & Jinsei Shinzaki VS Sabu & Rob Van Dam
67 (ECW Heatwave 98) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Taz (ECW FTW World Championship)
68 (ECW Heatwave 98) The Dudley Boyz (Buh Buh Ray & Devon & Big Dick Dudley) VS Spike Dudley & The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer

1-18-2014

69 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Lars
70 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett)
71 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm VS Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog
72 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS The Romantic Touch
73 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Cheeseburger
74 (ROH TV) Adam Page & Mark Briscoe VS The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)
75 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Tommaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
76 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Raven VS chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
77 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Juventud Guerrera

1-19-2014

78 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Disco Inferno VS Kidman (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
79 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) nWo (Scott Steiner & Giant) VS Rick Steiner & Buff Bagwell (WCW Tag Team Championship)
80 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner
81 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Scott Hall VS Kevin Nash
82 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Bret Hart VS Sting (WCW Us Heavyweight Championship)
83 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Hollywood Hogan VS Warrior
84 (WCW Halloween Havoc 1998) Diamond Dallas Page VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
85 (XPW Fallout) Psicosis VS Super Crazy
86 (XPW Fallout) Supreme VS Altar Boy Luke (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
87 (XPW Fallout) Danny Doring VS Kaos
88 (XPW Fallout) Shane Douglas VS Chris Candido (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
89 (XPW Fallout) Pogo The Clown VS The Sandman
90 (XPW Fallout) Julio Dinero VS The Juice
91 (XPW Fallout) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Dead Prez (Boogalou & Low Ryda) (XPW Tag Team Championship)
92 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Gator McAllister & Hammerjack) VS Tim Jernigan & Psycho Medic
93 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) LT Falk VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
94 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hot Rod Biggs VS Chris Michaels (No DQ)

1-20-2014

95 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kongo Kong VS Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2 & Bumpin Uglies #3)
96 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Weed Man VS Rob Conway
97 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Sabu VS U-Gene
98 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Ring Girl Randi VS Amber O'Neal
99 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel VS Zach Gowen
100 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Breyer Wellington VS Rhino
101 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Big E Langston vS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
102 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
103 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS CM Punk
104 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Alberto Del Rio
105 (WWE RAW) Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)
106 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
107 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Kofi Kingston
108 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue)

1-21-2014

109 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Kevin Thorn VS Corporal Robinson
110 (JCW Live Presents Above The Law) Officer Colt Cabana VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
111 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Superstar Bill Martel VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
112 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) 2 Tuff Tony & Weed Man VS Officer Colt Cabana & US Marshal Adam Pearce
113 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) U-Gene VS Zach Gowen
114 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Breyer Wellington VS Butler Geeves
115 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS Sexy Slim Goody & Raven VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
116 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
117 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Amber O'Neal VS Ring Girl Randi VS Brittany Force
118 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Rob Conway VS Luke Gallows VS X-Pac
119 (JCW Live Presents BLOODYMANIA 5) Vampiro VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)

1-22-2014

120 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Ian Sutton
121 (CWFH) Hoss Hog VS James Morgan
122 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Todd Chandler
123 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea VS Ryan Taylor & Johnny Yuma & Tito Escondido (No DQ)
124 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Road Dogg Vs Big Boss Man
125 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Billy Gunn VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
126 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Gangrel VS X-Pac (WWF European Championship)
127 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) Sable VS Luna (WWF Women's Championship)
128 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) The Rock VS Mankind (WWF Championship/I Quit)
129 (WWF Royal Rumble 1999) 1999 Royal Rumble Match
130 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Damien Sandow
131 (WWE Main Event) Aksana & Alicia Fox VS The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
132 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Alberto Del Rio
133 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
134 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Peeping Tom
135 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Dick Hummer
136 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Rob Conway VS Harry Wood
137 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Sexy Slim Goody VS Zach Gowen
138 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man
139 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Kongo Kong VS Superstar Bill Martel
140 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship/Hardcore)
141 (JCW Live Presents Lights, Camera, Bash 'Em) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) & Breyer Wellington VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino & Corporal Robinson

1-23-2014

142 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Gunner VS James Storm (World Title briefcase on a pole match)
143 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Austin Aries VS Chris Sabin (X Division Championship)
144 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Bobby Roode VS Kurt Angle (Steel Cage)
145 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Rockstar Spud VS Samoa Joe
146 (TNA Genesis on Impact Part 2) Sting VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Contract/No DQ)
147 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Kong Kong VS Zach Gowen
148 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Tracy & Isabella Smothers VS Weed Man & Ring Girl Randi
149 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Jon Bolin VS Bobby Lashley (Pin & Submission Match)
150 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher VS The Rude Boy & Evil Dead (Anything goes weapons match)
151 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Honky Tonk Man (Guitar Match)
152 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship/Ladder)

1-24-2014

153 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Breyer Wellington VS The Boogie Man (Bag Of freshness match)
154 (JCW Live Presents Oddball Brawl) Shawn Davari VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)
155 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show & Rey Mysterio VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
156 (WWE Smackdown) Brodus Clay VS The Miz
157 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron
158 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
159 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
160 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Kofi Kingston
160 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Big E Langston & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
161 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) Orient Express (Kato & Tanaka) VS The New Foundation (Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart & Owen Hart)
162 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Mountie VS "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (IC Championship)
163 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Beverly Brothers (Beau & Blake) VS The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke)
164 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Typhoon) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
165 (WWF Royal Rumble 1992) 1992 Royal Rumble match (WWF Championship)

1-25-2014

166 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan
167 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
168 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Alan Steele
169 (WWF Wrestlemania) Tito Santana VS The Executioner
170 (WWF Wrestlemania) King KOng Bundy VS S.D. Jones
171 (WWF Wrestlemania) Matt Borne VS Ricky Steamboat
172 (WWF Wrestlemania) Brutus Beefcake VS David Sammartino
173 (ROH TV) Raymond Rowe VS Cory Hollis
174 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Matt Sells
175 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Michael Elgin
176 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tadarius Thomas
177 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Bobby Fish (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
178 (WWF Wrestlemania) Greg "the Hammer" Valentine VS Junkyard Dog (WWF IC Championship)
179 (WWF Wrestlemania) The Iron Sheik & Nikolai Volkoff VS The U.S. Express (Mike Rotundo and Barry Windham) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
180 (WWF Wrestlemania) Big John Studd VS Andre The Giant ($15,000 Slam Match)
181 (WWF Wrestlemania) Leilani Kai VS Wendi Richter (WWF Women's Championship)
182 (WWF Wrestlemania) Rowdy Roddy Piper & Paul Orndorf VS Hulk Hogan & Mr. T

1-26-2014

183 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Shawn Michaels VS Tatanka (WWF IC Championship)
184 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Headshrinkers (Fatu & Samu) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
185 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Crush VS Doink The Clown
186 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Razor Ramon VS Bob Backlund
187 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Money, Inc. (Ted DiBiase & Irwin R. Schyster) VS Megamaniacs (Brutus "the Barber" Beefcake & Hulk Hogan (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
188 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Lex Luger VS Mr. Perfect
189 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Giant Gonzales VS The Undertaker
190 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship)
191 (WWF Wrestlemania 9) Yokozuna VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
192 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Ilumanatti (Chase Owens & Chris Richards) VS LT Falk & TNT Mottley
193 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Abriella & Jocephus Brody
194 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship)
195 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator Mcalister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)
196 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Chase Owens (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
197 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid & Charles Alexander VS The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

1-27-2014

198 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2013) Chris Jericho VS Daniel Bryan VS Mark Henry VS Randy Orton VS Jack Swagger VS Kane (Elimination Chamber)
199 (ECW December To Dismember 2006) Big Show VS CM Punk VS Test VS Bobby Lashley VS Hardcore Holly VS Rob Van Dam (ECW World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Elimination Chamber)
200 (WWE No Way Out 2009) The Undertaker VS Big Show VS Vladimir Kozlov VS Trpile H VS Jeff Hardy VS Edge (WWE Championship/Elimination Chamber)
201 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
202 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS R-Truth
203 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (Battle Of Cleveland)
204 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
205 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alberto Del Rio
206 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
207 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox & Tamina Snuka & AJ Lee
208 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Daniel Bryan VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)

1-28-2014

209 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Isabella Smothers VS Corporal Robinson
210 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kawabata
211 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Bumpin Uglies (Bumpin Uglies #1 & Bumpin Uglies #2) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (Anything Goes #1 Contender match)
212 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Sexy Slim Goody VS U-Gene
213 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
214 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man (Badge VS Mask Match)
215 (JCW Live Presents St. Andrews Brawl) Rob Conway & Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony & Rhino (Tag Team Grudge Match)

1-29-2014

216 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Willie Mack
217 (CWFH) James Morgan VS Anderson Cruz
218 (CWFH) Dan Joseph VS Ricky Mandel
219 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) & Mikey O'Shea & Hobo (8 Man elimination Match/Lumberjack)
220 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel VS Kofi Kingston (WWE IC Championship)
221 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Natalya VS Naomi VS Brie Bella VS AJ Lee (WWE Divas Championship)
222 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) RVD VS Alberto Del Rio (World Heavyweight Championship)
223 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Fandango VS The Miz
224 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Curtis Axel & Paul Heyman VS CM Punk(No DQ Handicap Elimination Match)
225 (WWE Main Event) R-Truth VS Alberto Del Rio
226 (WWE Main Event) Timina Snuka VS Natalya
227 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater)
228 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Dean Ambrose VS Dolph Ziggler (US Championship)
229 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil) VS The Shield (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
230 (WWE Night of Champions 2013) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton (WWE Championship)

1-30-2014

231 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect & Demolition (AX & Smash & Crush)) VS The Warriors (Ultimate Warrior & Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Texas Tornado) (Survivor Series Match)
232 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Dream Team (Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart) & Koko B. Ware VS The Million Dollar Team (Rhythm & Blues (Honky Tonk Man & Greg "the Hammer" Valentine) & Ted DiBiase & The Undertaker)(Survivor Series Match)
233 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) VS The Vipers (Jake "The Snake" Roberts & The Rockers (Shawn Michaels & Marty Jannetty) & "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka) (Survivor Series Match)
234 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Natural Disasters (Earthquake & Dino Bravo & Haku & The Barbarian) VS The Hulkamaniacs (Tugboat & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan & Big Boss Man & Hulk Hogan) (Survivor Series Match)
235 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff & The Bushwackers (Butch & Luke) & Tito Santana VS The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter & Orient Express (Sato & Tanaka) & Boris Zhukov) (Survivor Series Match)
236 (WWF Survivor Series 1990) The Visionaries ("The Model" Rick Martel & Power & Glory (Hercules & Paul Roma) & The Warlord) & Ted DiBiase VS Hulk Hogan & Tito Santana & Ultimate Warrior (Grand Finale Match of Survival)
237 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim Vs Vevlet Sky & Madison Rayne
238 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Gunner VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels) (TNA World Title Briefcase At Stake)
239 (TNA Impact) Eric Young & Abyss & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA World Tag Team Championship)
240 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Magnus VS Samoa Joe & Kurt Angle

1-31-2014

241 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Jimmy Jacobs VS Superstar Bill Martel
242 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Tracy Smothers VS Rhino
243 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Sabu & Raven VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
244 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Amber O'Neal VS Brittany Force
245 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Bryer Wellington & Kongo Kong VS The Brothers Calhoon (Skip & Henry)
246 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) US Marshal Adam Pearce VS 2Tuff Tony
247 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) U-Gene & Zach Gowen VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
248 (JCW Live Presents F*** The Police) Officer Colt Cabana VS Corporal Robinson (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
249 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Antonio Cesaro (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
250 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Xavier Woods
251 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS Prime Time Players (Darren Young & Titus O'Neil)
252 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Jack Swagger (Elimination Chamber Qualifying match)
253 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Damien Sandow
254 (WWE Smackdown) Cody Rhodes VS Road Dogg
255 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Sheamus & Rey Mysterio & Daniel Bryan

2-1-2014

256 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Roosevelt
257 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Matt Riviera
258 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Matt Borne VS Tommy Dreamer
259 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Superstar Bill Martel VS Corporal Robinson
260 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Jimmy Jacobs VS Sonjay Dutt
261 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Officer Colt Cabana & Weed Man VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
262 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Sexy Slim Goody VS Bryer Wellington VS Kawabata
263 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) (JCW Tag Team Championship)
264 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Rhino VS Rob Conway
265 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
266 (JCW Live Presents Ponydown Throwdown) Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves & Truth Martini & Bryer wellington
267 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Andrew Everett
268 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Cedric Alexander
269 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS AJ Styles

2-2-2014

270 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Jimmy Jacobs VS Kawabata
271 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Sexy Slim Goody VS Corporal Robinson
272 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Mean Old B******'s (Bull Pain & Tracy Smothers) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher
273 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) The Haters (Pauly & Vito) VS Zach Gowen & U-Gene
274 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Weed Man VS Superstar Bill Martel
275 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Kongo Kong VS Rhino
276 (JCW Live Presents Send In The Clowns) Butler Geeves VS 2 Tuff Tony (JCW World Heavyweight Championship)
277 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Josh Crow VS Kaden Sade
278 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chris Richards VS Jason Kincaid
279 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Shultz VS Kevin Weatherby (NWA SA TV Championship)
280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS LT Falk (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

2-3-2014

281 (RAW 6-12-2006) Triple H VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 1 Gaunlet Match)
282 (Vengeance 6-25-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Handicap)
283 (RAW 7-10-2006) MR. McMahon & Shane VS Eugene
284 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Rey Mysterio & Big E Langston & Kofi Kingston
285 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Jack Swagger
286 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (WWE Tag Team Championship/Cage)
287 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Titus O'Neil
288 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Curtis Axel 
289 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & R-Truth & Xavier Woods VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
290 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS Aksana
291 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Randy Orton
292 (WWE Saturday Nights Main Event 7-15-2006) DX (Triple H & Shawn Michaels) VS Spirit Squad (Johnny, Kenny, Mikey, Mitch and Nicky) (5 on 2 Elimination Match)
293 (RAW 7-17-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Shane McMahon
294 (RAW 7-24-2006) Shawn Michaels VS Jonathan Coachman

2-4-2014

295 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Bray Wyatt
296 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Big Show VS Brock Lesnar
297 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) Randy Orton VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
298 (WWE Royal Rumble 2014) 2014 Royal Rumble match
299 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Chris Candido VS The Artist (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
300 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Terry Funk VS Norman Smiley & Ralphus (WCW Hardcore Championship/Hardcore Handicap match)
301 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shawn Stasiak VS Curt Hennig
302 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Captain Rection VS Scott Stiener (WCW US Championship)
303 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Mike Awesome VS Chris Kanyon
304 (WCW Slamboree 2000) The Total Package VS Buff Bagwell
305 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Shane Douglas VS Ric Flair
306 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Vampiro VS Sting
307 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hulk Hogan
308 (WCW Slamboree 2000) Jeff Jarrett VS David Arquette VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ready To Rumble Triple Cage/WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
309 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Koko B. Ware VS Yokozuna
310 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) VS The Executioners
311 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Max Moon VS Shawn Michaels (WWF IC Championship)
312 (WWF Monday Night RAW 1-11-1993) Damian Demento VS The Undertaker
313 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Chris Jericho VS Mr. A$$
314 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Ivory VS Luna
315 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon) VS The New Brood (Matt & Jeff Hardy)
316 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Jeff Jarrett & Debra VS Test & Stephanie McMahon
317 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (Mankind & The Rock) VS The Ministry of Darkness (Mideon & Viscera & The Big Show) (Dark Side Rules/WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
318 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Shawn Stasiak VS Steve Blackman
319 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Big Boss Man VS Hardcore Holly
320 (WWF RAW Is War 9-20-1999) Triple H & Chyna VS Shane McMahon & Test

2-5-2014

Note matches 321-330 are from the vhs tape titled - Best of Wrestlings Ultimate Slams & Bams

321 (International Championship Wrestling) Dapper Dan VS Lightning Kid
322 (International Championship Wrestling) Crash VS Doink The clown
323 (North American Wrestling Association) Bob Orton VS Tom Lively
324 (North American Wrestling Association) Baron Simidi VS Lynn Wagner (North American Wrestling Association)
325 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) War Eagle Chris Chavis VS DR. X (South Alantic Pro Wrestling)
326 (North American Wrestling Association) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS Johnny Z
327 (North American Wrestling Association) The Nasty Boys (Brian Knobs & Jerry Sags) VS Rusty Stevens & Rick Starr
328 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) The Fantastics (Bobby & Jackie Fultons) VS Tommy Landel & The Enforcer
329 (South Alantic Pro Wrestling) Colt Steel & Tommy Landel VS The Amercian Bulldogs (Spike & Rex)
330 (USWA) Jeff Jarrett & Matt Borne VS Catcus Jack Manson & Sheikh Scott Braddock (USWA World Tag Team Championship)
331 (WWE Main Event) Fandango VS The Miz
332 (WWE Main Event) Alberto Del Rio VS Zach Ryder
333 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Curtis Axel

2-6-2014

334 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Disco Inferno & Lash Leroux VS The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull)
335 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Madusa VS Evan Karagias (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
336 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Meng VS Norman Smiley (WCW Hardcore Championship)
337 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Revolution (Shane Douglas & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asya VS Jim Duggan & The Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Kevin Sullivan & Rick Steiner)
338 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Dr. Death Steve Williams
339 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Vampiro VS Oklahoma
340 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Curt Henning VS Booker T & Midnight
341 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Dustin Rhodes VS Jeff Jarrett (Bunkhouse Brawl Match)
342 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Diamond Dallas Page VS David Flair (Crowbar on a Pole match)
343 (WCW Starrcade 1999) The Total Package VS Sting
344 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (Powerbomb Match)
345 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
346 (WCW Starrcade 1999) Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
347 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Abyss (Monster's Ball)
348 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Zema Ion (TNA X-Division Championship)
349 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Magnus
350 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Samoa Joe

2-7-2014

351 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Chris Jericho (WCW) VS Masahiro Chono (nWo)
352 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Hugh Morris (WCW) VS Big Bubba Rogers (nWo) (Mexican Death Match)
353 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Jeff Jarrett (WCW) VS Mr. Wallstreet (nWo)
354 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Scotty Riggs(WCW) VS Buff Bagwell (nWo)
355 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Diamond Dallas Page (WCW) VS Scott Norton (nWo)
356 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner) (WCW) VS The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) (nWo) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
357 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) Eddie Guerrero (WCW) VS Syxx (nWo) (WCW us Championship/Ladder)
358 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1997) The Giant (WCW) VS Hollywood Hogan (nWo)
359 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) VS Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler
360 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Ryback
361 (WWE Smackdown) Antonio Cesaro VS Daniel Bryan
362 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella
363 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust VS Bray Wyatt
364 (WWE Smackdown) Christian Vs Randy Orton
365 (XPW Blown To Hell) Scott Snot VS "D"
366 (XPW Blown To Hell) GQ Money VS Angel
367 (XPW Blown To Hell) Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween) VS Kronus & Kraq
368 (XPW Blown To Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Steve Rizzono
369 (XPW Blown To Hell) Juvi VS Psychosis
370 (XPW Blown To Hell) Damien Steele VS Konnan
371 (XPW Blown To Hell) Kaos VS New Jack (XPW TV Championship)
372 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
373 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Leroy the Ring Crew Guy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship/Rematch)
374 (XPW Blown To Hell) Johnny Webb VS Vampiro VS Sandman (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
375 (XPW Blown To Hell) Vic Grimes VS Supreme (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship/Exploding Ring Deathmatch)

2-8-2014

376 (XPW Payback's a B***h) Vic Grimes & The Messiah VS Sabu & Homeless Jimmy (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
377 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) MNM (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro) VS Paul London & Brian Kendrick (WWE Tag Team Championship)
378 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Chris Benoit VS Finlay
379 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Jillian Hall VS Melina
380 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Gregory Helms VS Super Crazy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
381 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Mark Henry VS Kurt Angle
382 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) Booker T VS Bobby Lashley (2006 King Of The Ring Finals)
383 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) The Great Khali VS Undertaker
384 (WWE Judgment Day 2006) JBL VS Rey Mysterio (World Heavyweight Championship)
385 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer)
386 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Raymond Rowe
387 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

2-9-2014

388 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) 15 Tag Team Battle Royal
389 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Taka Michinoku VS Aguila (WWF Lightheavyweight Championship)
390 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) HHH VS Owen Hart (WWF European Championship)
391 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust & Luna VS Marvelous Marc Mero & Sable
392 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Rocky Maivia VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
393 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Dumpster Rules)
394 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Kane VS Undertaker
395 (WWF Wrestlemania 14) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
396 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Malice VS Johnny B
397 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Akuma
398 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nitro VS Wolfie D (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

2-10-2014

399 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio & Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
400 (WWE RAW) santino Marella VS Fandango
401 (WWE RAW) Christian & Sheamus VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro)
402 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
403 (WWE RAW) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
404 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
405 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Alicia Fox & Aksana VS Cameron & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie)
406 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Randy Orton
407 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) X-Pac & Kane VS The Acolytes (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS The Unholy Alliance (The Big Show & The Undertaker) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
408 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Big Boss Man VS Al Snow (WWF Hardcore Championship)
409 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Road Dogg VS Chris Jericho
410 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Shane McMahon VS Mankind
411 (WWE Smackdown 8-26-1999) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship)

2-11-2014

412 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Al Snow VS Hardcore Holly VS Bad A$$ Billy Gunn (WWF Hardcore Championship)
413 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) D'Lo Brown & Test VS Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
414 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Show VS Mankind
415 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Road Dogg VS Val Venis VS Goldust VS Ken Shamrock (WWF IC Championship)
416 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Kane VS Triple H
417 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Sable VS Tori (WWF Women's Championship)
418 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Shane McMahon VS X-Pac (WWE European Championship)
419 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) Big Boss Man VS Undertaker (Hell In A Cell)
420 (WWF Wrestlemania 15) The Rock VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
421 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Lt. Loco VS Disqo (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
422 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) The Mamalukes (Big Vito & Johnny the Bull) VS Kronik (Brian Adams & Bryan Clark)
423 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Mike Awesome VS Diamond Dallas Page (Ambulance Match)
424 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) GI Bro VS Shawn Stasiak (Boot Camp Match)
425 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Shane Douglas VS The Wall (Best Of 5 Tables Match)
426 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Tank Abbott & Rick Steiner VS Scott Steiner (2 on 1 handicap Asylum Match)
427 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Billy Kidman VS Hollywood Hogan
428 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) David Flair VS Ric Flair
429 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Vampiro VS Sting (Human Torch Match)
430 (WCW Great Amercian Bash 2000) Kevin Nash VS Jeff Jarrett (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
431 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Jimmy Jacobs VS Man of a 1000 Gimmics
432 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Isabella Smothers & Bull Pain VS U-Gene & Zach Gowen
433 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sexy Slim Goody VS Rhino
434 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Sabu VS 2 Tuff Tony
435 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Superstar Bill Martel VS Kongo Kong
436 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Officer Colt Cabana VS Weed Man
437 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) The Ring Rydas (Ring Ryda Red & Ring Ryda Blue) VS Mad Man Pondo & Necro Butcher (JCW Tag Team Championship)
438 (JCW Live Presents Up In Smoke) Bryer Wellington VS Corporal Robinson VS Butler Geeves (JCW World Heavyweight Championship/Falls Count Anywhere/No DQ)

2-12-2014

Matches 448 & 449 are in the same Gauntlet Match

439 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
440 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Jordan Brooks
441 (CWFH) Christian Cole VS Big Duke
442 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Scorpio Sky (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
443 (CWFH) Scorpio Sky VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
444 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
445 (WWE Main Event) Natalya VS Aksana
446 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Drew McIntyre
447 (WWE Main Event) Big E Langston VS Jinder Mahal
448 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Angel (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
449 (XPW Freefall) Kaos VS Chris Hamrick (XPW TV Championship/Gauntlet Match)
450 (XPW Freefall) Johnny Webb VS GQ Money (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)
451 (XPW Freefall) Supreme VS The Sandman (XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
452 (XPW Freefall) New Jack vs. Vic Grimes (40 Foot Scaffold Match)

2-13-2014

453 (TNA Impact) Gunner & James Storm VS Ethan Carter III & Magnus (TNA Tag & TNA Heavyweight Briefcases/Ladder Match)
454 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Samoa Joe
455 (TNA Impact) Rockstar VS MVP
456 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Chris Sabin
457 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Ken Anderson (Casket Match)

2-14-2014

458 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan & Christian & Sheamus VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
459 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Rey Mysterio VS Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston (#1 IC contender) 
460 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)
461 (WWE Smackdown) Darren Young VS Damien Snadow
462 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS The Miz
463 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Randy Orton
464 (XPW Redemption) Rising Sun & Ultrataro Jr. VS Excalibur & Super Dragon
465 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Kraq
466 (XPW Redemption) Dynamite D VS Nosawa
467 (XPW Redemption) Pogo the Clown VS John Kronus
468 (XPW Redemption) Lady Victoria VS Angel
469 (XPW Redemption) Steve Rizzono VS Homeless Jimmy
470 (XPW Redemption) Supreme VS Vic Grimes
471 (XPW Redemption) Vampiro & Shaggy 2 Dope VS Mexico's Most Wanted (Damien 666 & Halloween)
472 (XPW Redemption) Kaos VS Johnny Webb (Death match)
473 (XPW Redemption) The Messiah VS New Jack-Subbing for XPW World Heavyweight Champion Sabu (XPW World Heavyweight Championship)

2-15-2014

474 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Andy Dalton
475 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Alan Steele (TCW International Championship)
476 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
477 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Kaos VS Vampiro
478 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Angel VS GQ Money
479 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Pogo The Clown VS Sandman
480 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Johnny Webb & Raven VS Khan Kussion & Homeless Jimmy
481 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Team Rev Pro (Disco Machine & Ron "Awc" Rivera & Joey Ryan VS Team XPW (Vinnie Massaro & Jardi Franz & X-Pac)
482 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Luke Hawx VS Jack Evans VS Scorpio Sky
483 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) The Westsiders (Chronic & Big Rott) VS The Gangstas (New Jack & Mustafa)
484 (XPW Cold Day In Hell) Necro Butcher VS Supreme (Double Hell Death Match/XPW King of the Deathmatch Championship)
485 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Michael Bennett
486 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin & Chris Hero VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) VS Matt Hardy & Adam Cole (Elimination Tag Team Match)

2-16-2014

487 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sigmon VS LT Falk
488 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
489 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Josh Crowe VS Kaden Sade VS Shane Smalls (NWA Southern Junior Heavyweight Championship/TLC Match)
490 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Shawn Shultz VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/NWA TV Championship/NWA Smokey Mountain Championship)

2-17-2014

491 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Daniel Bryan
492 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
493 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Santino Marella
494 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
495 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
496 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)
497 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
498 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sin Cara VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
499 (WWE RAW) Billy Gunn VS Jey Uso
500 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

2-18-2014

Matches 501-510 are from the VHS titled (Wrestling's Greatest Heros - The Golden Ages) and the matches are also from 50's and 60's

501 Antonino Rocca VS Benito Gardini
502 Lou Thesz VS Vic Christy
503 Edouard Carpentier VS Mike Valentino A.K.A. Baron Scicluna
504 Bruno Sammartino VS Magnificent Maurice
505 Ricky Starr VS Karl Von Hess
506 Verne Gagne VS Butcher Boy Henning
507 "Mr. America" Gene Stanlee VS Kola Kwariani
508 Bobo Brazil VS "Handsome" Johnny Barend
509 Sam Steamboat VS Mike Sharpe
510 The Great Scot & Antonino Rocca VS Karl Von Hess & Eric Von Hess

2-19-2014

511 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Hobo
512 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
513 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matt Striker
514 (CWFH) Vermin (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Hoss Hogg & Jody Sutton)
515 (CWFH) PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
516 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
517 (WWE Main Event) Aksana VS Cameron
518 (WWE Main Event) Kofi Kingston VS Curtis Axel

2-20-2014

519 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Val Venis VS D'Lo Brown (WWF European Championship)
520 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) The Oddities (Kurrgan & Golga & Giant Silva) VS Kai En Tai (Taka Michinoku & Dick Togo & Sho Funaki & Tao)
521 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Double J VS X-Pac (Hair VS Hair)
522 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Marvelous Marc Mero & Jacqueline VS Sable & Edge
523 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Zema Ion
524 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Gail Kim (Knockouts Streetfight)
525 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
526 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Magnus (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)
527 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Owen Hart VS Ken Shamrock (Loin's Den Match)
528 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Mankind VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
529 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Triple H VS The Rock (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
530 (WWF SummerSlam 1998) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Undertaker (WWF Championship)

2-21-2014

531 (WSX Episode 10) The Cartel (Lil' Cholo & Delikado) VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (Piranha Death Match)
532 (WSX Episode 10) The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & Matt Cross) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino) (Exploding Cage Match)
533 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Greg "The Hammer" Valentine VS Tito Santana (Cage Match)
534 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Elimination For Generations Battle Royal
535 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Jack Swagger
536 (WWE Smackdown) Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro
537 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Rey Msyterio VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
538 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
539 (WWE Smackdown) Road Dogg VS Jimmy Uso
540 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Christian
541 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The Midnight Express (Bobby Eaton & Dennis Condrey) VS The Rock N Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson)
542 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Raven VS Balls Mahoney VS Shane Douglas VS Sabu VS 2 Cold Scorpio VS Al Snow VS Rhino (Philly Madness Match)
543 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Bob Backlund VS Ken Patera
544 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Dutch Mantel VS Koko B Ware VS Brick House Brown VS Doug Gilbert VS Austin Idol (Memphis Madness Match)
545 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Tracy Smothers VS Tommy Rich
546 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS JWO (Kevin Nash & X-pac)
547 (JCW Live Presents Legends & Icons) Terry Funk & Mick Foley VS Roddy Piper & Cowboy Bob Orton

2-22-2014

548 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari & Big Mike VS Sigmon
549 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Bull Payne VS Van Hammer
550 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Dandy & La Cucaracha (Disco Inferno) & Psychosis & Silver King VS Damien & La Parka & Lizmark Jr. & Super Calo
551 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Fit Finlay VS Rick Steiner
552 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) El Vampiro VS Juventud Guerrera
553 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Hak VS Goldberg
554 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Horace VS Vincent
555 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko VS Raven & Perry Saturn (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
556 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Scott Steiner VS Chris Jericho
557 (WCW Monday Nitro/Spring Break-out 3-22-1999) Ric Flair VS Rey Mysterio Jr (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
558 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS Cedric Alexander
559 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Kevin Steen

2-23-2014

560 (WWF Summerslam 96) Steve Austin VS Yokozuna (Free For All Match)
561 (WWF Summerslam 96) Savio Vega VS Owen Hart
562 (WWF Summerslam 96) The New Rockers (Leif Cassidy & Marty Jannetty) VS The Bodydonnas (Skip & Zip) VS The Godwinns (Henry & Phineas) VS The Smoking Gunns (Billy & Bart) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
563 (WWF Summerslam 96) The British Bulldog VS Sycho Sid
564 (WWF Summerslam 96) Goldust VS Marc Mero
565 (WWF Summerslam 96) Jerry Lawler VS Jake Roberts
566 (WWF Summerslam 96) The Undertaker VS Mankind (Boiler Room Brawl)
567 (WWF Summerslam 96) Vader VS Shawn Michaels (WWF Championship)
568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Jimmy Fletcher
569 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jordan Kage VS LT Falk
570 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Andrew Hunter
571 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shock & Awe (TNT Mottley & Ali Shabazz) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

2-24-2014

572 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Batista
573 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Cesaro
574 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
575 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
576 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Emma
577 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
578 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt

2-25-2014

579 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Kidman VS Norman Smiley (Hardcore Match)
580 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Madusa VS Chris Benoit
581 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rick Steiner VS Disco Inferno (WCW TV Championship)
582 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sting VS Goldberg
583 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Buff Bagwell VS Vampiro
584 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Perry Saturn VS Bret Hart
585 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) & Jeff Jarrett (3 on 1 Handicap Harlem Street Fight)
586 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Rey Mysterio Jr. & Torrie Wilson VS Aysa & Dean Malenko
587 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Sid Vicious VS The Total Package
588 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Brian Knobbs VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Hardcore Match)
589 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Lash LeRoux
590 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Curt Henning VS Jeff Jarrett
591 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-8-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious VS Bret Hart VS Goldberg (WCW US Championship/Texas Tornado Ladder Match)

2-26-2014

592 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Ali Huessein
593 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Willie Mack VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
594 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
595 (WWE Main Event) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Ryback & Curtis Axel
596 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie VS Alicia Fox & Aksana
597 (WWE Main Event) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
598 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Buff Bagwell & Booker T VS Creative Control (Gerald & Patrick) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
599 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Jushin Thunder Liger (IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship)
600 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Scott Hall VS Sid Vicious (WCW US Championship/No DQ)
601 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Jerry Only VS Dr. Death Steve Williams (Cage Match)
602 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Meng VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/No DQ)
603 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Chris Benoit VS Jeff Jarrett VS Sting
604 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Kevin Nash VS Goldberg (No DQ)
605 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Wall VS Jerry Flynn
606 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) Midnight VS Curt Henning
607 (WCW Monday Nitro 11-29-1999) The Outsiders (Kevin Nash & Scott Hall) VS Bret Hart & Chris Benoit VS Goldberg & Sid Vicious (Steel Cage)

2-27-2014

608 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Air Raid (Air Paris & Air Styles) VS Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang)
609 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jason Jett VS Cash
610 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Chris Kanyon & Road Warrior Animal VS M.I. Smooth & Ernest "The Cat" Miller
611 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Rick Steiner VS Hugh Morris
612 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo & Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) & Shane Helms
613 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Mike Awesome VS Chuck Palumbo
614 (WCW Thunder 3-21-2001) Jeff Jarrett & Scott Steiner VS Dustin Rhodes (2 on 1 Handicap)
615 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Bad Influence (Kazarian & Christopher Daniels)
616 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Doug Williams
617 (TNA Impact) Bad Bones VS Samoa Joe
618 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & The Alpha Female VS Madison Rayne & Velvet Sky
619 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Bobby Roode

2-28-2014

620 (CZW Cage of Death VI 12-11-2004) Team BLKOUT (Ruckus & Sabian & Eddie Kingston & Jack Evans) VS Team Ca$h (Chris Ca$h & J.C. Bailey & Nate Webb & Sexxxy Eddie) (CZW World Tag Team Championship/WarGames Cage of Death Match)
621 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Big E Langston & Mark Henry
622 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio
623 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
624 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Cameron (WWE Divas Championship)
625 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan VS Kane & The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn)

3-1-2014

Matches 629-631 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

626 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Antonio Garza VS Kincaid (TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
627 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele & Matt Borne VS Michael Barry & John Saxon
628 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Cerebus
629 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Raymond Rowe
630 (ROH TV) Jay Briscoe VS Michael Bennett (Jay's Version Of the ROH World title)
631 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS AJ Styles

3-2-2014

Matches 637-642 are in the same Gauntlet Match

632 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) D'Lo Brown VS Jeff Jarrett
633 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Goldust VS Gillberg
634 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) The Godfather VS Viscera
635 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) X-Pac VS Kane
636 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Steve Blackman VS The Rock
637 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Ken Shamrock
638 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Test
639 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Kane
640 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Chyna
641 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Big Boss Man
642 (WWF Monday Night Raw/Raw Saturday Night 2-13-1999) Stone Cold Steve Austin VS Vince McMahon
643 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Menace VS LT Falk
644 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
645 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Chase Owens VS Jason Kincaid (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
646 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA US Tag Team Championship)

3-3-2014

647 (WWE RAW) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
648 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E Langston
649 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
650 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino & Emma
651 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Sheamus
652 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
653 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
654 (WWE RAW) Big E Langston VS Jack Swagger
655 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Daniel Bryan
656 (IWA Mid-South Queen of the Deathmatch 2006) Rachel Putski VS Mickie Knuckles (Tai Pei Deathmatch)

3-4-2014

657 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Right to Censor (Steven Richards & Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather) VS Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Sexay & Rikishi)
658 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Road Dogg VS X-Pac
659 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chyna & Eddie Guerrero VS Trich Stratus & Val Venis (WWF IC Championship)
660 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Jerry Lawler VS Tazz
661 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Shane McMahon VS Steve Blackman (WWF Hardcore Championship)
662 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Chris Jericho VS Chris Benoit (2 out of 3 Falls Match)
663 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Edge & Christian VS The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS The Hardy Boyz Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/TLC Match)
664 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Undertaker VS Kane
665 (WWF Summerslam 2000) Kurt Angle VS Triple H VS The Rock (WWF Championship/No DQ)
666 (WWF Backlash 2000) The Rock VS Triple H (WWF Championship)
667 (WWF Wrestlemania 2000) Mick Foley VS The Rock VS Triple H VS Big Show (WWF Championship/Elimination)
668 Morgan VS Valentina (Lizzy Valentine)

3-5-2014

669 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Stu Stone & Othello & Leo Blaze & Cedric The Hitman) VS Matt Striker & Rudy (Freebird Rules - any member could tag in)
670 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Pinky
671 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ethan HD
672 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS James Morgan (Streetfight)
673 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) R-Truth VS Jack Swagger
674 (WWE Smackdown 3-25-2011) Alberto Del Rio VS Christian
675 (WWE Main Event) Daniel Bryan VS Kane
676 (WWE Main Event) Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella
677 (WWE Main Event) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) (WWE Tag Team Championship)

3-6-2014

678 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Andre The Giant VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
679 (WWF Wrestlemania 3) Randy Savage VS Ricky Steamboat (WWF IC Championship)
680 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Bret Hart VS Rowdy Roddy Piper (WWF IC Championship)
681 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Tazz VS Chris Jericho
682 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Diamond Dallas Page VS Christian (WWF European Championship)
683 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rob Van Dam & Edge
684 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) VS Booker T & Test
685 (WWF Smackdown 1-31-2002) Kurt Angle & Undertaker VS Triple H & The Rock
686 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Eddie Guerrero VS Matt Hardy
687 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Brian "Spanky" Kendrick VS Jamie Noble
688 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Torrie Wilson VS Dawn Marie
689 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin) VS Rakishi & Tajiri (WWE Tag Team Championship)
690 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) John Cena VS Rhyno
691 (WWE Smackdown 5-8-2003) Big Show VS Chris Benoit
692 (TNA Impact) Robbie E & Bobby Roode & Austin Aries VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & MVP (Elimination)
693 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Eric Young
694 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa & Gail Kim & The Alpha Female VS Velvet Sky & ODB & Madison Rayne
695 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Davey Richards

3-7-2014

696 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) John Cena VS Rob Van Dam
697 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rene Dupree VS Orlando Jordan
698 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Kurt Angle VS Charlie Haas
699 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Paul London & Billy Kidman VS The Basham Brothers (Doug and Danny Basham) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
700 (WWE Smackdown 8-5-2004) Rey Mysterio & Spike Dudley VS The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von)
701 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Spike Dudley VS Paul London
702 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Chavo Guerrero VS Nunzio
703 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Orlando Jordan VS Undertaker
704 (WWE Smackdown 8-12-2004) Team Cena (John Cena & Rob Van Dam & Charlie Haas) VS Team Booker T (Booker T & Luther Reigns & Rene Dupree) (Summer Games Relay Match)
705 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) John Cena VS Kurt Angle
706 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Mark Henry VS D-Von Dudley
707 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Rikishi VS Batista
708 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Billy & Chuck (Billy Gunn & Chuck Palumbo) VS The Hurricane & Shannon Moore
709 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Edge & John Cena & Rey Mysterio VS Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit
710 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Jamie Noble & Nidia VS Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson
711 (WWE Smackdown 8-8-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan
712 (WWE Smackdown) Christian VS Dolph Ziggler
713 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Curtis Axel VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
714 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya & Eva Marie VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
715 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
716 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Batista VS Big Show & Daniel Bryan

3-8-2014

Matches 734-736 are from the ROH 12th Anniversary event shown on ROH TV

717 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) VS Jon Omari & Big Mike
718 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Sigmon (Texas Death Match)
719 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
720 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jerry Lawler VS Chief Morley (Jim Ross' Job on the line Match)
721 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Kane & Rob Van Dam VS Scott Steiner & Test (WWE=World Tag Team Championship)
722 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Booker T VS Lance Storm
723 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier) VS Spike Dudley & Tommy Dreamer
724 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-5-2003) Jazz VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
725 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Rhyno & Tajiri VS La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Sylvain Grenier)
726 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Tyson Tomko VS Rosey
727 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) William Regal VS Triple H
728 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Kane VS Maven
729 (WWE Monday Night Raw 8-2-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge
730 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Paul Orndorff VS The Magnificent Muraco (Don Muraco)
731 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) Randy Savage VS George "The Animal" Steele (WWF IC Championship)
732 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) 20 man NFL & WWF Battle Royal
733 (WWF Wrestlemania 2) King Kong Bundy VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/Steel Cage)
734 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Matt Taven
735 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)
736 (ROH TV) Chris Hero VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

3-9-2014

737 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) The Boogeyman VS Mark Henry
738 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Chavo Guerrero & Jamie Noble & Daivari VS Jimmy Wang Yang & Paul London & Brian Kendrick
739 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Edge VS Chris Benoit
740 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) Deuce 'n Domino VS Matt Hardy
741 (WWE Smackdown 6-8-2007) MVP VS Batista
742 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Juventud Guerrera VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
743 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Vampiro VS Rick Steiner (WCW TV Championship)
744 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lodi VS Van Hammer
745 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Lord Steven Regal & Finlay VS Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr.
746 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) David Flair VS Buff Bagwell (WCW US Championship)
747 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) The Jersey Triad (Diamond Dallas Page, Bam Bam Bigelow and Chris Kanyon) VS Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
748 (WCW Monday Nitro 07-05-1999) Sid Vicious VS Kevin Nash (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
749 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zack Marnell VS LT Falk
750 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
751 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Tim Jernigan
752 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

3-10-2014

753 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) 20 man Battle Royal
754 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Hulk Hogan VS Andre the Giant
755 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Honky Tonk Man VS Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake (WWF IC Championship)
756 (WWF Wrestlemania 4) Ted DiBiase VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
757 (WWF Wrestlemania 5) Randy Savage VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
758 (WWF Wrestlemania 6) Ultimate Warrior VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship/WWF IC Championship)
759 (WWF Wrestlemania 7) Sgt. Slaughter VS Hulk Hogan (WWF Championship)
760 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Hulk Hogan VS sycho Sid
761 (WWF Wrestlemania 8) Ric Flair VS Randy Savage (WWF Championship)
762 (WWF Wrestlemania 10) Shawn Michaels VS Razor Ramon (WWF IC Championship/Ladder)
763 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Lawrence Taylor VS Bam Bam Bigelow
764 (WWF Wrestlemania 11) Shawn Michaels VS Kevin Nash (WWF Championship)
765 (WWF Wrestlemania 12) Shawn Michaels VS Bret Hart (WWF Championship/60 min Iron Man Match)
766 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Hunter Hearst Hemsley VS Goldust
767 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Nation Of Domination (Faarooq & Savio Vega & Crush) VS Legion Of Doom (Animal & Hawk) & Ahmed Johnson (Chicago Streetfight)
768 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Owen Hart & British Bulldog VS Vader & Mankind (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
769 (WWF Wrestlemania 13) Bret Hart VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (Submission Match)
770 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Sheild (Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
771 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
772 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Christian (Memphis Streetfight)
773 (WWE RAW) Big Show & Daniel Bryan VS Batista & Randy Orton

3-11-2014

774 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko VS Lita & Matt Hardy
775 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Stacy Keibler & Nidia VS Gail Kim & Molly Holly
776 (WWE Monday Night Raw 6-14-2004) Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton & Ric Flair) VS Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho & Edge (Elimination Match)
777 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) 10 man Cruiserweight #1 contender Battle Royal
778 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Kenzo Suzuki VS Billy Gunn
779 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Eddie Guerrero VS Luther Reigns
780 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) Rob Van Dam VS Rene Dupree
781 (WWE Smackdown 6-24-2004) John Cena VS Undertaker
782 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Cena VS Rene Dupree
783 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) Booker T VS Funaki
784 (WWE Smackdown 5-20-2004) John Bradshaw Layfield & The Dudleys (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam & Eddie Guerrero
785 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Lita VS Trish Stratus
786 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Kane VS Val Venis
787 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) Chris Benoit & Edge VS Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) (World Tag Team Championship)
788 (WWE Monday Night Raw 5-17-2004) 20 man World Heavyweight #1 Contender Battle Royal
789 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Chris Benoit VS Mark Henry
790 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Triple H VS Spike Dudley
791 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Goldberg VS Kane
792 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Christian & Chris Jericho VS Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) (World Tag Team Championship)
793 (WWE Monday Night Raw 2-2-2004) Shawn Michaels VS Randy Orton

3-12-2014

794 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Willie Mack
795 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Leo Blaze) VS PPrAy (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
796 (CWFH) Mikey O'Shea & Dan Joseph & Todd Chandler VS Vermin (Johnny Goodtime & Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid)
797 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
798 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Chris Jericho & Christian VS The Miz & Dolph Ziggler
799 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Tensai VS Tyson Kidd
800 (WWE Raw 7-30-2012) Big Show VS John Cena (#1 Contender match for the WWE Championship)
801 (WWE Main Event) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Ryback & Curtis Axel
802 (WWE Main Event) AJ Lee VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
803 (WWE Main Event) Dean Ambrose VS Mark Henry (WWE US Championship)
804 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Lance Storm VS Chris Jericho
805 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Tajiri VS Little Guido VS Super Crazy (Three-Way Dance)
806 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Psicosis VS Rey Mysterio
807 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Rhyno VS Sabu
808 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Chris Benoit VS Eddie Guerrero
809 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) Mike Awesome VS Masato Tanaka
810 (ECW One Night Stand 2005) The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman

3-13-2014

811 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) The Dancing Fools (Disco Inferno & Alex Wright) VS The British Bulldog & Jim "the Anvil" Neidhart
812 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Chris Jericho VS Fake Goldberg (WCW TV Championship)
813 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Norman Smiley VS Ernest Miller
814 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Steiner VS Rick Steiner
815 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Silver King VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserwight Championship)
816 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Raven VS Saturn (Raven Rules Match)
817 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Curt Henning VS Dean Malenko
818 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Scott Hall VS Konnan
819 (WCW/nWo Fall Brawl 1998 War Games) Team WCW (Diamond Dallas Page & Roddy Piper & The Warrior) VS nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan & Bret Hart & Stevie Ray) VS nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash & Sting & Lex Luger) (WarGames Match)
820 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samoa Joe
821 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim
822 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno
823 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Mr. Anderson (Streetfight)
824 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Willow

3-14-2014

825 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Seth Rollins
826 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Fandango
827 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
828 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston
829 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka
830 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio
831 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Big Show

3-15-2014

832 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Jamie Jay
833 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
834 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
835 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Dean Malenko VS Eddie Guerrero (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
836 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Randy Savage & Scott Norton & Vincent) VS WCW (The Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott) & Ray Traylor)
837 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Bill Goldberg VS Steve "Mongo" McMichael
838 (WCW Starrcade 1997) Saturn VS Chris Benoit (No DQ)
839 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Buff Bagwell) VS WCW (Lex Luger)
840 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Curt Henning) VS WCW (Diamond Dallas Page) (WCW US Championship)
841 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Eric Bischoff) VS WCW (Larry Zbyszko) (Control For WCW Monday Nitro Match)
842 (WCW Starrcade 1997) nWo (Hollywood Hogan) VS WCW (Sting) (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
843 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) VS Hanson & Rowe (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
844 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Homicide
845 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship)

3-16-2014

846 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Eric Darkstorm VS LT Falk
847 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS The Victory Twins (Lee Victory & Lance Victory)
848 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
849 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

3-17-2014

850 (WWE RAW) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
851 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil (St. Patrick's Day Showdown)
852 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan (No DQ)
853 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Goldust
854 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
855 (WWE RAW) Big E & Mark Henry & Dolph Ziggler & Big Show VS Ryback & Curtis Axel & Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio
856 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Kofi Kingston

3-18-2014

857 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Glacier VS Wrath
858 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Stevie Ray VS Konnan
859 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Ernest Miller & Sonny Onoo VS Perry Saturn & Kaz Hayashi
860 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Billy Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
861 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bobby Duncam, Jr. VS Chris Jericho (WCW TV Championship)
862 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Three Ring-60 Man Battle Royal
863 (WCW World War 3 [1998]) Bret Hart VS Diamond Dallas Page (WCW US Championship)

3-19-2014

864 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Hoss Hogg & Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera & Fidel Bravo)
865 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Terex
866 (CWFH) Eric Cross VS Anderson Cruz
867 (CWFH) Thomas Namaste VS Dan Joseph
868 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Johnny Yuma) VS Mikey O'Shea & Hobo
869 (WWE Main Event) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla V& Alicia Fox
870 (WWE Main Event) Big Show VS Titus O'Neil
871 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Public Enemy (Rocco Rock & Johnny Grunge) VS Harlem Heat Booker T & Stevie Ray)
872 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Joe Gomez VS Konnan
873 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Los Villanos (Villano IV & Villano V) VS Juventud Guerrera & Hector Garza
874 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton) VS Eddie Guerrero & Chavo Guerrero Jr.

3-20-2014

875 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) La Parka (Diamond Dallas Page) VS Randy Savage
876 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Psychosis & Silver King VS Glacier & Ernest Miller
877 (WCW Monday Nitro 7-7-1997) Four Horsemen (Chris Benoit & Steve "Mongo" McMichael) VS Steiner Brothers (Rick & Scott Steiner)
878 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bobby Lashley
879 (TNA Impact) Lei'D Tapa VS Gail Kim
880 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Sanada & Tigre Uno VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
881 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)
882 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) David Otunga VS Kofi Kingston
883 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
884 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) The Great Khali VS Cody Rhodes

3-21-2014

885 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Drew McIntyre VS Big Show
886 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Mark Henry VS Yoshi Tatsu
887 (WWE Smackdown 3-16-2012) Chris Jericho VS Sheamus
888 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Fernando
889 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Dolph Ziggler
890 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
891 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
892 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Summer Rae & Natalya
893 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Luke Harper

3-22-2014

894 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Jon Omari
895 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brett Barnes VS John Saxon
896 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Hounds Of Hell (Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog) VS The Good Ole Boys (Jeremy Flynt & Jeremiah Plunkett) (TCW Tag Team Championship)
897 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) John Morrison & Mark Henry VS Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio
898 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Melina VS Natalya (WWE Divas Championship)
899 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The Miz VS Edge
900 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) Daniel Bryan & The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Ted DiBiase & Maryse & Alicia Fox
901 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) The New Nexus (Husky Harris & Micheal McGillicutty) VS Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov
902 (WWE RAW 1-24-2011) CM Punk VS Wade Barrett
903 (WWE Smackdown 12-18-2003) Shannon Moore & Hardcore Holly VS A-Train & Matt Morgan
904 (ROH TV) Adrenaline Rush (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett VS The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Witmer & Roderick Strong)
905 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS RD Evans
906 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Cedric Alexander
907 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett VS Briscoe Brothers (Jay & Mark)

3-23-2014

908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Sigmon
909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Wild Boyz (Ben Jordan & Steve Nealy) VS The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody)
910 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) VS LT Falk & Tim Jernigan
911 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Hammerjack VS Jason Kincaid
912 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Sean Casey (NWA TV Championship)

3-24-2014

913 (WWE RAW) Christian VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler VS Sheamus (Fatal 4-Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
914 (WWE RAW) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
915 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
916 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Cody Rhodes
917 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Big Show
918 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper
919 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee
920 (WWE RAW) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)

3-25-2014

921 (Shimmer) Mercedes Martinez VS Lacy VS Sara Del Ray VS Daizee Haze (4-way Elimination Match)

3-26-2014

922 (CWFH) The Family Stone (Othello & Cedric the Hitman) VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
923 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Gregory Sharpe
924 (CWFH) Stu Stone VS Rudy
925 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Big Duke VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
926 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio VS Doplh Ziggler (Three Way/#1 Contender match for IC Championship)
927 (WWE Main Event) Natalya & Eva Marie & Emma & The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Layla & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae & Aksana & Tamina Snuka
928 (WWE Main Event) Big E VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
929 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Steve Rizzono VS Kronus
930 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Kraq VS Big Dick Dudley
931 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Big Dick Dudley VS Pogo The Clown
932 (XPW - The Night XPW Stood Still) Johnny Webb VS Kikuzawa

3-27-2014

933 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Abyss
934 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne
935 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young
936 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Gunner (Anything goes/No DQ Match)

3-28-2014

937 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS 3MB (Drew McItyre & Jinder Mahal)
938 (WWE Smackdown) The Sheild (Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
939 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Damien Sandow
940 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Goldust
941 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Sheamus
942 (WWE Smackdown) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka
943 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Jack Swagger
944 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Mark Henry
945 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt

3-29-2014

946 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
947 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS Sigmon & John Saxon
948 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars & Shane "The Hurricane" Helms & Tim Storm VS The Bradford Family (Titan & Kincaid & Roosevelt the Dog)
949 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
950 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles

3-30-2014

951 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
952 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs Jason Kincaid & Arrick Andrews

3-31-2014

953 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Alberto Del Rio
954 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
955 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro)
956 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
957 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS R-Truth
958 (WWE RAW) Naomi VS AJ Lee (Lumberjill Match)
959 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane
960 (WWE RAW) Batista VS Randy Orton (No DQ)

4-2-2014

961 (WWE Main Event) Sheamus VS The Miz
962 (WWE Main Event) Nikki Bella VS Tamina Snuka

4-3-2014

963 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Willow VS Bobby Rude & Ethan Carter III (Tag Team Tables match)
964 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (StraightJacket Match)
965 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (1st Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
966 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Brittany
967 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS MVP (Exhibition Match)
968 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Eric Young VS Abyss VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-4-2014

969 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Titus O'Neil
970 (WWE Smackdown) The Real Americans (Jack Swagger & Cesaro) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)

4-5-2014

971 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Sigmon VS Cerebus (No DQ)
972 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lars VS Big Mike
973 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship/Title VS Dress Match)
974 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Chris Hero
975 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

4-6-2014

976 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS LT Falk
977 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)
978 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Eric Darkstorm (NWA TV Championship)
979 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erikson Vs Arrick Andrews

4-7-2014

980 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Big E & Sheamus & John Cena
981 (WWE RAW) Fandango & Summer Rae VS Santino Marella & Emma
982 (WWE RAW) Batista & Randy Orton VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
983 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Damien Sandow
984 (WWE RAW) Rey Mysterio VS Bad News Barrett
985 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Zach Ryder
986 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Paige (Divas Championship)
987 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger

4-9-2014

988 (CWFH) Nick Madrid VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
989 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Eli Everfly
990 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Sgt. Major
991 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Adam Pearce
992 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-10-2014

993 (TNA Impact) 10 man Gauntlet Battle Royal
994 (TNA Impact) ODB VS Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (# 1 contender's match for TNA Knockouts Championship)
995 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Jesse Godderz & DJ Z (TNA Tag Team Championship)
996 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Magnus (TNA World Championship)

4-11-2014

997 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Cesaro
998 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
999 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS RVD
1000 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Bad News Barrett
1001 (WWE Smackdown) Santino Marella VS Fandango
1002 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Randy Orton & Batista VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Daniel Bryan

4-12-2014

Note matches 1006-1007 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1003 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon VS Kincaid (TCW Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1004 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Lars
1005 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt & Tim Storm VS Genectic Perfection (Alan Steele & Brett Barnes)
1006 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Silas Young
1007 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH TV Championship/2 out of 3 Falls Match)

4-14-2014

1008 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1009 (WWE RAW) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1010 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1011 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Batista & Randy Orton
1012 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Mark Henry
1013 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1014 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Jack Swagger
1015 (WWE RAW) Santino Marella & Emma VS Fandango & Layla
1016 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1017 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger & Fandango & 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater) & Titus O'Neil & Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Alexander Rusev & Bad News Barrett (11 on 3 Handicap Match)

4-15-2014

1018 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Jack Swagger VS Big E (IC Championship)
1019 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1020 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Darren Young VS Titus O'Neil
1021 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1022 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) AJ Lee VS Cameron (Divas Championship)
1023 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) Batista VS Alberto Del Rio
1024 (WWE Elimination Chamber 2014) John Cena VS Christian VS Randy Orton VS Daniel Bryan VS Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Elimination Chamber Match)
1025 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Scott Steiner VS Booker T (WCW World Heavyweight Championship/WCW US Championship/Title VS Title Match)
1026 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Jung Dragons (Kaz Hayashi & Yang) VS 3 Count (Shannon Moore & Evan Karagious) VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)
1027 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Chavo Guerrero Jr. VS Sugar Shane Helms (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
1028 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Team Canada (Lance Storm & Mike Awesome) VS Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire) (WCW World Tag Team Championship)
1029 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Shawn Stasiak VS Bam Bam Bigelow (Tattoo Match)
1030 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) "Primetime" Elix Skipper & Kid Romeo VS Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (WCW Cruiserweight Tag Team Championship)
1031 (WCW Monday Nitro-Last Episode/Night of Champions 3-26-2001) Ric Flair VS Sting

4-16-2014

1032 (WCW/NWA) Tony Atlas VS Bobby Garrison
1033 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Buzz Sawyer
1034 (WCW/NWA) Dick Murdock VS Joe Young
1035 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Matt Borne VS Ray Candy & Tito Santana
1036 (WCW/NWA) Jerry Novak & The Angel VS The Stray Cat & Woodby
1037 (WCW/NWA) Zane Smith VS Buzz Sawyer
1038 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson & Chief Joe Lightfoot & Bret Wayne VS The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) & Paul Ellering
1039 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Rick Rude
1040 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ellis
1041 (WCW/NWA) The Fantastic Ones (Terry Taylor & Bobby Fulton) VS Larry Air & Bill Rowe
1042 (WCW/NWA) Larry Zbyszko VS Pistol Pez Whatley
1043 (WCW/NWA) Mr. Wrestling II VS Killer Brooks
1044 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Ron Garvin
1045 (WCW/NWA) Killer Brooks VS Scott Casey
1046 (WCW/NWA) Buzz Sawyer VS Brown
1047 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mike Starbuck & Chief Joe Lightfoot
1048 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Mr. Wrestling II & Arn Anderson

4-17-2014

1049 (TNA Impact) Velvet Sky VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Streetfight)
1050 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1051 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Rockstar Spud & Ethan Carter III (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1052 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Sanada (2nd Match in the best of Three for X-Division Championship)
1053 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Gunner (Table)
1054 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship/Monster's Ball)

4-18-2014

1055 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Big E
1056 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Aksana
1057 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Hornswoggle
1058 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1059 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Santino Marella
1060 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Batista

4-19-2014

Note matches 1064-1066 are from ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII

1061 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Fender Vs Barrett Brown
1062 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Jon Omari VS Micheal Barry (TCW International Championship)
1063 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Lance Hoyt VS Tim Storm (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1064 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander VS Roderick Strong
1065 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & TaDarius Thomas) & Andrew Everett (6 man tag team Scramble Match)
1066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kevin Steen (#1 Contenders match for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship at War of the Worlds)

4-20-2014

1067 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Kevin Zion & Nick Stanley
1068 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Mayhem (Hammerjack & Gator McAllister) VS Shooting Impact (Matt Star & Nathan Star)
1069 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin Weatherby VS Charles Alexander (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1070 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)

4-21-2014

1071 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Sheamus
1072 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal) & Hornswoggle
1073 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1074 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Emma
1075 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1076 (WWE RAW) Aksana VS Paige
1077 (WWE RAW) Alexander Rusev VS Sin Cara
1078 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (3 on 1 Handicap)

4-22-2014

1079 (WCW/NWA) The Road Warriors (Hawk & Animal) VS Larry Clarke & Paul Garner
1080 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Gene Liggin
1081 (WCW/NWA) Hector Guerrero VS Carl Styles
1082 (WCW/NWA) Pez Whatley & The Barbarian & Baron Von Raschke VS Rocky Kernodle & Brodie Chase & Bill Tabb
1083 (WCW/NWA) Rock & Roll Express (Ricky Morton & Robert Gibson) VS Larry Clarke & Art Pritts
1084 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Randy Mulkey
1085 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ron Garvin (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1086 (WCW/NWA) Tully Blanchard VS Don Turner
1087 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS Bill Mulkey
1088 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Don Turner

4-23-2014

1089 (CWFH) Sasha Davrevko VS Hoss Hogg
1090 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS The Sutton Family (Ian & Jody Sutton)
1091 (CWFH) Brian Weston VS Peter Avalon
1092 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Dan Joseph
1093 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

4-24-2014

1094 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Triple H VS Daniel Bryan
1095 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg & Billy Gunn) & Kane
1096 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
1097 (TNA Impact) Kurt Angle VS Rockstar Spud
1098 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Bobby Lashley
1099 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1100 (TNA Impact) James Storm & Bobby Roode VS Bully Ray & Gunner
1101 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Gail Kim & Madison Rayne
1103 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Abyss

4-25-2014

1104 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena
1105 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Brock Lesnar VS Undertaker
1106 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Vickie Guerrero Divas Championship Invitational
1107 (WWE Wrestlemania xXx) Randy Orton VS Batista VS Daniel Bryan (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
1108 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Jack Swagger
1109 (WWE Smackdown) Tamina Snuka VS Natalya
1110 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Jey Uso
1111 (WWE Smackdown) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)
1112 (WWE Smackdown) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) VS Ryback & Titus O'Neil & Damien Sandow & Bad News Barrett & Alberto Del Rio

4-26-2014

1113 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Roosevelt the Dog VS Bushwhacker Luke
1114 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Matt Riviera & Greg Anthony & Jon Omari) VS John Saxon & Sigmon & Barrett Brown (6 man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1115 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Titan VS Carlito
1116 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Cederic Alexander
1117 (ROH TV) Andrew Everett VS ACH
1118 (ROH TV) Alex Koslov VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

4-27-2014

1119 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Nathan Starr
1120 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Eric Darkstorm
1121 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Toby Farley
1122 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Kincaid VS Lance Erickson (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship/Lumberjack)

4-29-2014

1123 (WCW/NWA) The Barbarian VS Jim Jeffers
1124 (WCW/NWA) Magnum T.A. VS Bob Owens
1125 (WCW/NWA) Jimmy Garvin VS George South
1126 (WCW/NWA) Ivan Koloff VS Tony Zane
1127 (WCW/NWA) Arn Anderson VS Ragin' Bull (Manny Fernandez) (WCW World TV CHampionship)
1128 (WCW/NWA) The Midnight Express (Dennis Condrey & Bobby Eaton) VS Art Pritts & Bob Pearson
1129 (WCW/NWA) Ron Garvin VS Brody Chase

5-1-2014

1130 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1131 (TNA Impact) Gunner VS Bobby Roode
1132 (TNA Impact) Willow VS James Storm
1133 (TNA Impact) DJ Z & BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Sanada
1134 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

5-2-2014

1135 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus
1136 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1137 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Alexander Rusev
1138 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Damien Sandow
1139 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Titus O'Neil
1140 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio VS Curtis Axel VS Ryback (US Championship)

5-3-2014

1141 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Bu Ku Dao
1142 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS "Cowboy" Bob Orton
1143 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Greg Anthony VS Tim Storm
1144 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Tammaso Ciampa
1145 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Silas Young
1146 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Corey Hollis
1147 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Michael Elgin

5-4-2014

1148 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Blue Tiger
1149 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Charles Alexander VS Tim Jernigan
1150 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Lance Erickson VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-5-2014

1151 (WWE RAW) 20 Man Battle Royal (US Championship)
1152 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro
1153 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cody Rhodes
1154 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Alexander Rusev
1155 (WWE RAW) Daniel Bryan VS Alberto Del Rio
1156 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1157 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)

5-7-2014

1158 (CWFH) Peter Avalon VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1159 (CWFH) Omar Asif VS Sgt. Major
1160 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Big Duke
1161 (CWFH) Matt Striker VS Rudy
1162 (CWFH) Adam Pearce & Mikey O'Shea VS Vermin (Ryan Taylor & Nick Madrid)

5-8-2014

1163 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Kurt Angle
1164 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1165 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Knux
1166 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Magnus

5-9-2014

1167 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1168 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro & Bad News Barrett VS RVD & Big E
1169 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Rusev
1170 (WWE Smackdown) Layla & Fandango VS Emma & Santino Marella
1171 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Mark Henry
1172 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito VS 3MB (Drew McIntyre & Heath Slater) & Hornswoggle
1173 (WWE Smackdown) Batista VS Seth Rollins
1174 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & John Cena

5-10-2014

1175 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Brandon Collins VS Sigmon
1176 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Cerebus VS Michael Barry (TCW International Championship)
1177 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Kincaid VS John Saxon (1st Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1178 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Mike Posey
1179 (ROH TV) redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1180 (ROH TV) Adam Cole & Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy VS Kevin Steen & The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

5-11-2014

1181 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS Hammerjack
1182 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Ali Shabazz (NWA TV Championship)
1183 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Sean Casey VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-12-2014

1184 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Jack Swagger
1185 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1186 (WWE RAW) John Cena & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1187 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Natalya
1188 (WWE RAW) Curtis Axel VS Sheamus
1189 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Ryback
1190 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1191 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Cody Rhodes
1192 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Batista

5-13-2014

1193 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) El Torito VS Hornswoggle (WeeLC Match)
1194 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) RVD VS Jack Swagger VS Cesaro (Triple Threat Elimination Match)
1195 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Alexander Rusev VS R-Truth & Xavier Woods (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1196 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Bad News Barrett VS Big E (IC Championship)
1197 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins)
1198 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1199 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Tamina Snuka VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1200 (WWE Extreme Rules 2014) Daniel Bryan VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship/Extreme Rules)

5-14-2014

1201 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Kid Xtasy & Mr. Delicious
1202 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Terry Knight VS ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss)
1203 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) Adam Jacobs VS Lance Dreamer (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1204 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 100) The New Heavenly Bodies ("Casanova" Chris Nelson and "Vivacious" Vito DeNucci) VS Drunk & Disorderly (NWA World Tag Team Championship)

5-15-2014

1205 (TNA Impact) Willow VS Bram & Magnus
1206 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Velvet Sky
1207 (TNA Impact) Kazarian VS Crazzy Steve
1208 (TNA Impact) Mr Anderson VS James Storm
1209 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1210 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS MVP (TNA World Championship)

5-16-2014

1211 (WWE Smackdown) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1212 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Heath Slater
1213 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Natalya (Special Referee match/Eva Marie = Special Referee)
1214 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista
1215 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Titus O'Neil
1216 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Sandow VS Santino Marella
1217 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
1218 (WWE Smackdown) John Cena VS Erick Rowan

5-17-2014

1219 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Scott Phoenix VS Alan Steele
1220 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Barrett Brown VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1221 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Blake Wilder & Purple Haze VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1222 (ROH TV) Cederic Alexander & Andrew Everett VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
1223 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles (Michael Elgin VS AJ Styles II)

5-18-2014

1224 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havok VS LT Falk
1225 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Shultz VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1226 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Gator McAllister VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)

5-19-2014

1227 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Sheamus
1228 (WWE RAW) Big E VS Ryback
1229 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1230 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1231 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Batista
1232 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
1233 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Dolph Ziggler
1234 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Luke Harper

5-20-2014

1235 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Kohl Twins (Keith & Kent) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1236 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Lazz VS William Wealth
1237 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Sweet Dreams & Caprice Coleman
1238 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Jimmy Rave VS Lex Lovitt (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1239 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 101) Justice & Jason Cross VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles
1240 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Slim J & Mike Pittman VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy)
1241 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 102) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

5-21-2014

1242 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Big Duke
1243 (CWFH) The Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Fidel Bravo) VS Josh Jones & Andy Brown
1244 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Ian Sutton
1245 (CWFH) Robby Phoenix VS Evan Thomas
1246 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Pinky
1247 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1248 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Dango Wynn & Dan Factor VS Sgt. Hardner & Omen
1249 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1250 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 103) Adam Jacobs & Justice VS Rob Williams & A.J. Styles

5-22-2014

1251 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Lodi & Chris Hamrick & Schwanz VS Doctor Heresy & Adam Booker & Cru Jones
1252 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Robbie Rage VS Goth
1253 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Caprice Coleman VS Dango Wynn VS J.C. Dazz
1254 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Ed Fererra VS Lazz (5 Minute Survival Match)
1255 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 104) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1256 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Brittany (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1257 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP
1258 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Willow (Falls Count Anywhere)
1259 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley

5-23-2014

1260 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Total Destruction (Rusty Riddle & Sean Royal) & Tank VS Blackout (Havok & Rainman & New Jack)
1261 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1262 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Rob Williams (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1263 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 105) Justice VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1264 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Batista (No DQ)
1265 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie & Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (Special Referee match/Summer Rae = Special Referee)
1266 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1267 (WWE Smackdown) Alberto Del Rio VS Sheamus
1268 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

5-24-2014

1269 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Brett Barnes
1270 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Angel VS Matt Riviera
1271 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Chris Adonis VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1272 (ROH TV) Ethan Page VS Silas Young
1273 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS Caprice Coleman
1274 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Cheeseburger (ROH TV Championship)
1275 (ROH TV) Outlaw Inc (Eddie Kingston & Homicide) VS Kevin Steen & Cliff Compton (Charm City Street Fight)

5-25-2014

Match 1281 is from NWA SAW's Seventh Anniversary event

1276 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) (#1 contender match for NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1277 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Slim J & Mike Pittman
1278 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) VS Bat Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1279 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 106) J.C. Dazz VS Jimmy Rave
1280 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Mr. Jernigan
1281 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Lords of Kaos (Damien Wayne & Lance Erikson) Vs The Iron Godz (Rob Conway & Jax Dane) (NWA World Tag Team Championship)
1282 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) King Shane Williams VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

5-26-2014

1283 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD
1284 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS Summer Rae
1285 (WWE RAW) Drew McIntyre VS El Torito
1286 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1287 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) (Elimination Tag Match)
1288 (WWE RAW) Evolution (Randy Orton & Batista) VS Goldust (2 on 1 Handicap No Holds Barred)
1289 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Sin Cara
1290 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Emma
1291 (WWE RAW) Davey Crockett (Damien Sandow) VS Adam Rose
1292 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio

5-27-2014

1293 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Caprice Coleman VS Jeremy Lopez
1294 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 107) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1295 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) Mr. Delicious VS Lance Dreamer
1296 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) David Young VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1297 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 108) A.J. Styles & Onyx VS J.C. Dazz & Adam Jacobs (No DQ)

5-28-2014

1298 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer
1299 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Ectasy) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1300 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 109) Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave
1301 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Onyx VS Terry Knight
1302 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Caprice Coleman VS Tony Mamaluke
1303 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) Scottie Wrenn VS Iceberg Slim (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1304 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 110) A.J. Styles VS J.C. Dazz (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

5-29-2014

1305 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) G Rated (Kid Kool & Kid Xtasy) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight)
1306 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Jeremy Lopez VS Lazz
1307 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 111) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1308 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King & Bobby Lashley VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Austin Aries
1309 (TNA Impact) Tigre Uno VS Bram
1310 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) VS Gunner & Mr.Anderson
1311 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Brittany & Gail Kim
1312 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray VS Eric Young

5-30-2014

1313 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1314 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Tamina Snuka
1315 (WWE Smackdown) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1316 (WWE Smackdown) El Torito VS Jinder Mahal
1317 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (Champion VS Champion)
1318 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Big E
1319 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1320 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Jimmy Uso (Last Man Standing)
1321 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton) (2 out of 3 falls Match)
1322 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 112) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

5-31-2014

1323 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Steve Anthony VS Kincaid
1324 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Tim Storm
1325 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry VS Greg Anthony VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1326 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kazuaki Mihara & Naoki Setoguchi VS Yutaka & Shoichi Uchida
1327 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kana & Sawako Shimono VS Apple Miyuki & Syuri
1328 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) The Big Guns (Zeus & The Bodyguard) VS GLARE (HAYATA & Tadasuke) VS Joker (Hideyoshi & Masamune) (Osaka Pro Wrestling Tag Team Championship/3 Way playoff Match)
1329 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Miracle Man & Kikutaro & Kanjyuro Matsuyama & Takoyakida VS The Great Kabuki & Kuishinbo Kamen & Ebessan & Kyusei Ninja Ranmaru
1330 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Kuuga & Orochi & Spider J VS Shodai Tiger Mask & Tigers Mask & Tiger Shark
1331 (Osaka Pro Wrestling - Osaka Hurricane 2012 (7-22-2012) Black Buffalo VS Daisuke Harada (Osaka Pro Wrestling Championship)
1332 (ROH TV) ACH VS Roderick Strong
1333 (ROH TV) Matt Taven VS Tammaso Ciampa VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1334 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe

6-2-2014

1335 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & RVD VS Cesaro & Bad News Barrett
1336 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1337 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane
1338 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre)
1339 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Aksana & Alicia Fox
1340 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Adam Rose
1341 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1342 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1343 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Sin Cara

6-4-2014

1344 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Anderson Cruz & Evan Thomas
1345 (CWFH) Ethan HD VS Peter Avalon
1346 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Rudy
1347 (CWFH) Angel Lopez VS Terex
1348 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)

6-5-2014

1349 (WWE Payback 2014) Sheamus VS Cesaro (US Championship)
1350 (WWE Payback 2014) Rhodes Brothers (Cody Rhodes & Goldust) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1351 (WWE Payback 2014) Rusev VS Big E
1352 (WWE Payback 2014) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1353 (WWE Payback 2014) RVD VS Bad News Barrett (IC Championship)
1354 (WWE Payback 2014) Bray Wyatt VS John Cena (Last Man Standing)
1355 (WWE Payback 2014) Alicia Fox VS Paige (WWE Divas Championship)
1356 (WWE Payback 2014) Evolution (Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista) VS The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins) (No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match)
1357 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Kevin Harden & Johnny Psycho
1358 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lazz VS Adam Jacobs
1359 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash)
1360 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 113) Jeremy Lopez VS Jimmy Rave (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1361 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Willow
1362 (TNA Impact) Eddie Edwards VS Davey Richards
1363 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Austin Aries (Contract VS Contract)
1364 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1365 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & MVP & Bobby Lashley & Kenny King VS Bully Ray & Eric Young & Austin Aries & Samoa Joe (8 man First Blood Match)

6-6-2014

1366 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
1367 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1368 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Xavier Woods
1369 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Bad News Barrett VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
1370 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Alicia Fox
1371 (WWE Smackdown) Santino VS Bo Dallas
1372 (WWE Smackdown) Big Show VS Randy Orton

6-7-2014

1373 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Bu Ku Dao VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship)
1374 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) John Saxon vs Kincaid (2ND Match in the best of 7 for TCW Junior Heavyweight Championship)
1375 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rick Michaels VS Scottie Wrenn (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1376 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton
1377 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Rainman VS Caprice Coleman
1378 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 114) Onyx VS Kevin Northcutt (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1379 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) VS War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe)
1380 (ROH TV) Team Benchmark (Bill Daily & Will Fererra) & Zizou Middoux VS J. Diesel & Moose & Vinny Marseglia
1381 (ROH TV) Jimmy Jacobs VS Mark Briscoe VS Adam Cole (Defy or Deny 3)

6-8-2014

These are from NWA SAW Collison Course

1382 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jax Dane VS Lance Erickson (Cage Match)
1383 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nore Havoc VS LT Falk
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kahagas VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1384 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-9-2014

1385 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Bad News Barrett (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1386 (WWE RAW) Zach Ryder VS Rusev
1387 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & R-Truth
1388 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Fandango & Damien Sandow
1389 (WWE RAW) Xavier Woods VS Bo Dallas
1390 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS RVD (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)
1391 (WWE RAW) Paige VS Alicia Fox
1392 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Santino Marella
1393 (WWE RAW) The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

6-10-2014

1394 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Kevin Northcutt VS Lance Dreamer
1395 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Scoot Andrews VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1396 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Bad Attitude (David Young & Terry Knight) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)
1397 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 116) Jimmy Rave VS J.C. Dazz (Lumberjack Match)

6-11-2014

1398 (CWFH) The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1399 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1400 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ethan HD VS Willie Mack

6-12-2014

1401 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley
1402 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Knux
1403 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Kenny King
1404 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Gail Kim VS Madison Rayne
1405 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Eric Young

6-13-2014

1406 (WWE Smackdown) Reigns VS Bad News Barrett
1407 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Jey Uso
1408 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1409 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Sheamus (WWE World Heavyweight Chamionship MITB Qualifying Match)
1410 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1411 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1412 (WWE Smackdown) Aksana VS Alicia Fox
1413 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (WWE World Heavyweight Championship MITB Qualifying Match)

6-14-2014

Matches 1417 & 1418 are from Global Wars 2014

1414 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Alan Steele VS Steve Anthony
1415 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Michael Barry & Bu Ku Dao VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog
1416 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tarver VS Titan (TCW International Championship)
1417 (ROH TV) Roderick Strong VS Cederic Alexander
1418 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Adam Cole (ROH World Championship)

6-15-2014

1419 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Pizza Boy
1420 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Kevin James Weatherby VS LBK (NWA Southern Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1421 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Leland Race VS LT Falk
1422 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

6-16-2014

1423 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1424 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Bad News Barrett
1425 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Sheamus
1426 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Rusev
1427 (WWE RAW) Layla & Fandango VS Summer Rae & Adam Rose
1428 (WWE RAW) WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying Match/Battle Royal
1429 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Paige
1430 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1431 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Kane (WWE World Heavyweight Championship Qualifying MITB Match/Stretcher Match)

6-18-2014

1432 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Omar Asif
1433 (CWFH) The Revolution (Fidel Bravo & Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS The Sutton Family (Ian Sutton & Jody Sutton & Hoss Hogg) (6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match)
1434 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Adam Pearce
1435 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Eric Cross
1436 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)

6-19-2014

1437 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)
1438 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries & Samoa Joe VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Willow & Abyss (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1439 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Magnus & Bram (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1440 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young (TNA World Championship)

6-20-2014

1441 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Kofi Kingston
1442 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Bad News Barrett
1443 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1444 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose (rematch)
1445 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dean Ambrose
1446 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Big E
1447 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Fandango
1448 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns & Sheamus & John Cena VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-21-2014

1448 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tim Storm & Tarver VS Cerebus & Roosevelt the Dog (TCW Tag Team Championship)
1449 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) The Empire (Greg Anthony & Matt Riviera) VS John Saxon (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1450 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Tommy Dreamer VS Lance Hoyt (TCW Heavyweight Championship/Meridian Streetfight)

6-22-2014

Match 1451 is from War of the Worlds 2014 & match 1453 is from The Road to The Best In The World 2014

1451 (ROH TV) Kevin Steen VS Shinsuke Nakamura
1452 (ROH TV) Christopher Daniels VS Eddie Edwards 1-31-2011 (ROH World Television Championship)
1453 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Michael Bennett
1454 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS JW Murdock (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1455 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Shultz (NWA TV Championship)
1456 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Weatherbys (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

6-23-2014

1457 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Luke Harper
1458 (WWE RAW) Jey Uso VS Erick Rowan
1459 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
1460 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Bo Dallas
1461 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1462 (WWE RAW) Bad News Barrett VS Doplh Ziggler (IC Championship)
1463 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Kofi Kingston
1464 (WWE RAW) Honest Abe Lincoln (Damien Sandow) VS Big E
1465 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Sheamus & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & Cesaro & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton (4 on 3 Handicap Match)

6-25-2014

1466 (CWFH) Tyler Bateman VS Alexander Hammerstone (Contract Match - winner earns a CWFH Contract)
1467 (CWFH) Gregory Sharpe & Sergio Vega VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1468 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Adam Pearce
1469 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Willie Mack
1470 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

6-26-2014

1471 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Taryn Terrell & Gail Kim
1472 (Tna Impact) Sanada VS Manik VS Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z (X Division Championship)
1473 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Mr. Anderson
1474 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Willow & Abyss (Monsters Ball)

6-27-2014

1475 (WWE Smackdown) Wade Barrett VS Dean Ambrose
1476 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS Paige
1477 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Bray Wyatt
1478 (WWE Smackdown) RVD & Dolph Ziggler VS Alberto Del Rio & Cesaro
1479 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1480 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Roman Reigns

6-28-2014

1481 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) JD McKay VS Prince Al Farat
1482 (TCW = Traditional Championship Wrestling) (Classic episodes) Elliott Russell VS Sigmon
1483 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tyson Dux
1484 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Kyle O'Reily (Survival of the Fittest 11-18-2011)
1485 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Rhino (ROH TV 10-20-2012/Survival of the Fittest)

6-30-2014

1486 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS RVD
1487 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1488 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1489 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1490 (WWE RAW) Vincent Kennedy McMahondow (Damien Sandow) VS The Great Khali
1491 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Doplh Ziggler
1492 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1493 (WWE RAW) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1494 (WWE RAW) Kane & Randy Orton VS John Cena & Roman Reigns
1495 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman

7-3-2014

1496 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve)
1497 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Kenny King (Streetfight)
1498 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III VS Bully Ray (Table)
1499 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Angelina Love (TNA Knockouts Championship)
1500 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

7-4-2014

1501 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus VS Alberto Del Rio (US Championship)
1502 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Diego
1503 (WWE Smackdown) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1504 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose

7-5-2014

These are from ROH/NJPW War Of The Worlds

1505 (ROH TV) Kushida VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
1506 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) & Takaaki Watanabe VS ACH & Matt Taven & Tammaso Ciampa
1507 (ROH TV) reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (ROH World Tag Team Championship)

7-6-2014

1508 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1509 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1510 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Prime Time Outlaws (Brian Lee & Lee Condry) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-7-2014

1511 (WWE RAW) The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1512 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS RVD
1513 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Dean Ambrose
1514 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1516 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandhart (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1517 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS The Miz
1518 (WWE RAW) The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi) VS Paige & AJ Lee
1519 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Kofi Kingston
1520 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Bo Dallas
1521 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

7-8-2014

1522 (FMW 8-28-1994) Katsutoshi Niiyama & Koji Nakagawa & Tetsuhiro Kuroda VS Battle Ranger & Masato Tanaka & & Gosaku Goshagawara
1523 (FMW 8-28-1994) Crusher Maedomari & Shark Tsuchiya & and Tsuppari Mack VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Nurse Nakamura
1524 (FMW 8-28-1994) Ricky Fuji VS Mach Hiyato
1525 (FMW 8-28-1994) Dr. Luther & Dr. Hannibal VS Great Sasuke & Damien
1526 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Gannosuke VS Fumiharu Asako
1527 (FMW 8-28-1994) Comat Toyota VS Yukie Nabeno (WWA Independent Women's Championship)
1528 (FMW 8-28-1994) Sabu VS Hayabusa
1529 (FMW 8-28-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1530 (FMW 8-28-1994) Mr. Pogo VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga (Street Fight Death Match)
1531 (FMW 8-28-1994) Tarzan Goto VS Hisakatsu Oya
1532 (FMW 8-28-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Masaji Aoyagi (Electrified Explosive Barbed Wire Barricade Double Death Match)
1533 (FMW 9-7-1994) Shark Tsuchiya & Combat Toyota & Crusher Maedomari VS Megumi Kudo & Miwa Sato & Keiko Iwame
1534 (FMW 9-7-1994) The Gladiator Mike Awesome VS Big Titan
1535 (FMW 9-7-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Hideki Hosaka & Koji Nakagawa
1536 (FMW 9-7-1994) Atsushi Onita VS Mr. Pogo (No Rope Barbed Wire Double Barricade Death Match)
1537 (FMW 9-25-1994) Tarzan Goto & Hisakatsu Oya VS Mitsuhiro Matsunaga & Yukihiro Kanemura
1538 (FMW 9-25-1994)Atsushi Onita & Katsutoshi Niiyama & Mr. Gannosuke vs. Mr. Pogo & Gladiator Mike Awesome & Hideki Hosaka (Barbed Wire Electrified Dynamite Pool Double Hell Death Match)
1539 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jason Cross VS A.J. Styles
1540 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1541 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 115) Tank VS David Young
1542 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) ******* Express (Cooter Calhoun & Big Henry Hoss) VS Malaki & Ali Steele
1543 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Lance Dreamer & Todd Sexton
1544 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Mr. Delicious VS Scott Cage
1545 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Terry Knight VS Lazz
1546 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 117) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship)

7-9-2014

1547 (CWFH) 2014 Redcarpet Rumble Match

7-10-2014

1548 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1549 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Sanada (X Division Championship)
1550 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Madison Rayne VS Brittany VS Gail Kim (TNA Knockouts Championship Four way)
1551 (TNA Impact) 20 Man TNA world Championship #1 Contender Battle Royal

7-11-2014

1552 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron VS AJ Lee
1553 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Adam Rose
1554 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1555 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1556 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Summer Rae
1557 (WWE Smackdown) Curtis Axel VS Goldust
1558 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & El Torito) VS Bo Dallas (2 on 1 handicap Match)
1559 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Roman Reigns

7-12-2014

The Roh matches are from Global Wars 2014

1560 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Project Mayhem (Tank & White Trash) VS Kevin Harden & Loon-A-Tick
1561 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) Onyx VS Cru Jones (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1562 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 118) NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross & Iceberg) VS Caprice Coleman & Jimmy Rave & A.J. Styles
1563 (ROH TV) Chaos (Jado & Shinsuke Nakamura) VS Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tannahashi
1564 (ROH TV) Chaos (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) VS The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson)
1565 (ROH TV) Forever Hooligans (Alex Koslov and Rocky Romero) VS The Time Splitters (Alex Shelley & Kushida) VS The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson) (IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship)

7-13-2014

1566 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jason Nation VS Kory Williams
1567 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) JW Murdock VS Hammerjack
1568 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocepus Brody VS Drew Haskins

7-14-2014

1569 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1570 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1571 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) Tank VS Rick Michaels
1572 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 119) A.J. Styles VS Jason Cross
1573 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
1574 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Fandango
1575 (WWE RAW) Alberto Del Rio VS RVD
1576 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Cameron & Alicia Fox (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1577 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Big E
1578 (WWE RAW) Eva Marie VS AJ Lee
1579 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS The Great Khali
1580 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns & John Cena VS Seth Rollin & Randy Orton & Kane (3 on 2 Handicap Match)

7-15-2014

Matches 1583-1590, I watched the full matches from Christmas Chaos 2001 even though they were shown as highlights in NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121

1581 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) Adam Jacobs VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1582 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 120) David Young VS A.J. Styles
1583 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) A.J. Styles VS Rick Michaels (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1584 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS Blackout (Homicide & Rainman) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1585 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jimmy Rave VS JC Dazz (2 out of 3 Falls) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1586 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Cru Jones VS Onyx (NWA Wildside TV Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1587 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tony Mamluke VS Lance Dreamer VS Todd Sexton VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1588 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Adam Jacobs VS Lazz (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1589 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman (Taped Fist Match) (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1590 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) Tank VS Iceberg (Christmas Chaos 2001)
1591 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 121) JC Dazz VS Jason Cross VS Jimmy Rave VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship 4-Way Ladder Match) (Fright Night 2001)

7-17-2014

1592 (TNA Impact) Bully Ray & Tommy Dreamer VS Ethan Carter III & Rhino
1593 (TNA Impact) 8 man X-Division Championship Gauntlet Match
1594 (TNA Impact) MVP & Kenny King VS Bobby Roode & Eric Young
1595 (TNA Impact) Brittany VS Madison Rayne (No DQ/No Count Out)
1596 (TNA Impact) Jeff Hardy VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-18-2014

1597 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Frank Stalleto & Kris Korvis VS Buzz Mason & "Grizzly" House Jones
1598 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Louie Perez (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1599 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Nitro (NWA Midwest Heavyweight Championship)
1600 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-12-2014) Chase Owens VS Trey Miguel VS Jack Thriller (NWA World Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1601 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Sebastian Rose VS Brian Castle
1602 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Krimson VS Austin Manix
1603 (NWA CIW Wrestling 4-13-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1604 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango & The Miz VS Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler
1605 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho VS Luke Harper
1606 (WWE Smackdown) Aberto Del Rio VS Kofi Kingston
1607 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS AJ Lee & Paige
1608 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane

7-19-2014

1609 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Tate Twins (Brit & Brandon)
1610 (ROH TV) Romantic Touch VS Adam Page
1611 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Roderick Strong (Submission Match) (Best In The World 2014)
1612 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS Matt Taven (ROH TV Championship) (Best In The World 2014)

7-20-2014

1613 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS Lightning Bolt Kid & Aiden Scott (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

7-21-2014

1614 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Randy Orton & Kane (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1615 (WWE RAW) Rosa Mendes & Cameron & Eva Marie & Alicia Fox VS Nikki Bella (4 on 1 Handicap Match)
1616 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Damien Sandow
1617 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler
1618 (WWE RAW) Paige & AJ Lee VS Natalya & Emma
1619 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Zach Ryder
1620 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Big E & Kofi Kingston
1621 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS The Great Khali
1622 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro

7-22-2014

1623 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Andy Chene & Ernie Ballz VS Asain Assassins (Morimoto & The Great Akuma)
1624 (NWA CIW Wrestling 5-16-2014) Lou Marconi VS Nitro (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)
1625 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Persephone VS Alexis Laree
1626 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Mike Pittman & Joey Matthews VS Slim J & Mr. Delicious
1627 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Terry Knight VS Tank
1628 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Jeremy Lopez & Tony Mamaluke VS Lance Dreamer & Jimmy Rave
1629 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 122) Onyx & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS NWA Elite (JC Dazz & Jason Cross) & Homicide
1630 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS T-N'-T (Tony Stradlin & Todd Sexton)
1631 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1632 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) Caprice Coleman VS Sweet Dreams
1633 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 123) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-23-2014

1634 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze)
1635 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Cru Jones VS Jeremy V
1636 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Onyx VS Homicide VS Rainman (NWA Wildside TV Championship)
1637 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1638 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 124) NWA Elite (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs & Sweet Dreams) VS Caprice Coleman & Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel)
1639 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tank VS Kevin Harden
1640 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Tony Mamaluke VS Jimmy Rave
1641 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1642 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) Air Paris VS Lazz
1643 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 125) David Young VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)

7-24-2014

1644 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Mike Pittman & Jeremy V VS Slim J & Cru Jones
1645 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jason Cross VS Caprice Coleman
1646 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 126) Jeremy Lopez VS Kaz Hayashi (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)
1647 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Gabriel VS Homicide
1648 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Terry Knight VS Big Henry Hoss
1649 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Lazz VS Iceberg
1650 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Tod Sexton VS Jimmy Rave
1651 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 127) Adam Jacobs VS A.J. Styles (NWA Wildside Heavyweight Championship)
1652 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS MVP (Falls Count Anywhere)
1653 (TNA Impact) DJ Z VS Low Ki
1654 (TNA Impact) Magnus & Bram VS Mr Anderson & Gunner
1655 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1656 (TNA Impact) The Grat Muta VS Robbie E
1657 (TNA Impact) Ethan Carter III & Rhino & Rockstar Spud VS Tommy Dreamer & Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) (NYC Streetfight)

7-25-2014

1658 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel)
1659 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Dolph Ziggler
1660 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro (No DQ Match)
1661 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Paige
1662 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
1663 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Alberto Del Rio

7-26-2014

1664 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Jeremy V VS Slim J
1665 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Cru Jones VS Mike Pittman
1666 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) VS Blackout (Rainman & Homicide)
1667 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Tony Mamaluke & Jeremy Lopez VS Todd Sexton & Jimmy Rave
1668 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 128) Iceberg VS Onyx
1669 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS Lost Boyz (Azrieal & Gabriel) VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) (NWA Wildside Tag Team Championship Elimination Match)
1670 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Terry Knight VS Cooter Calhoun
1671 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) VS Caprice Coleman & Dustin Timberlake
1672 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 129) Rick Michaels VS David Young (Special Referee/Scottie Wrenn as Special Referee)
1673 (ROH TV) Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens) VS reDRagon (Bobby Fish and Kyle O'Reilly)
1674 (ROH TV) Hakim Zane VS Moose
1675 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) (4 corner Survival Match)

7-27-2014

1676 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Rob Conway VS Satoshi Kojima (NWA World Heavyweight Championship)

7-28-2014

1677 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Cesaro
1678 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
1679 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1680 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Adam Rose
1681 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Diego
1682 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Naomi VS Alicia Fox & Cameron
1683 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Seth Rollins

7-29-2014

1684 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 130) Blackout (Rainman & Homicide) VS The Rage (Mike Pittman & Scott Cage)
1685 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Jimmy Rave VS Iceberg
1686 (NWA WIldside Wrestling Ep. 130) Joey Matthews VS Jeremy Lopez (NWA Wildside Jr. Heavyweight Championship)

7-30-2014

1687 (CWFH) Mikey Oshea VS Matthew Scott
1688 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Gregory Sharpe VS Fidel Bravo
1689 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera)
1690 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Tyler Bateman
1691 (CWFH) Vermin (Tito Escondido & Nick Madrid & Ryan Taylor) VS Big Duke & Peter Avalon & Willie Mack

7-31-2014

1692 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
1693 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) DJ Z VS Manik VS Low Ki
1694 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Sanada VS Brian Cage VS Crazzy Steve
1695 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Samoa Joe VS Tigre Uno VS Homicide
1696 (TNA Destantion X on Impact) Austin Aries VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

8-1-2014

1697 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1698 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Bo Dallas
1699 (WWE Smackdown) Rosa Mendes VS AJ Lee
1700 (WWE Smackdown) Kane & Seth Rolins VS Dean Ambrose (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1701 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Diego
1702 (WWE Smackdown) Albert Del Rio VS Dolph Ziggler
1703 (WWE Smackdown) Erick Rowan VS Chris Jericho

8-2-2014

1704 (ROH TV) BJ Whitmer VS Caprice Coleman VS Matt Taven VS Romantic Touch VS Jay Lethal VS Cedric Alexander (Golden Gauntlet)

8-3-2014

1705 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Jocephus Brody
1706 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Michael Steel VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1707 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Drew Haskins
1708 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Crash & Burn (JW Murdock & Josh Crowe) VS Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

8-4-2014

1709 (WWE RAW) Roman Riegns VS Kane (Last Man Standing match)
1710 (WWE RAW) Damien Sandow VS Mark Henry
1711 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Alberto Del Rio
1712 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1713 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1714 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Goldust & Stardust
1715 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho vS Luke Harper
1716 (WWE RAW) Diego VS Fandango
1717 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS R-Truth
1718 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Heath Slater

8-6-2014

1719 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1720 (CWFH) Othello VS Big Duke
1721 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1722 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Pinky
1723 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea

8-7-2014

1724 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Bram (Monster's Ball Match)
1725 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & DJ Zema Ion VS Mr. Anderson & Gunner & Samuel Shaw
1726 (TNA Impact) Team Bully Ray (Bully Ray & Devon & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow) VS Team EC III (EC III & Rhino & Gene Snitsky & Ryklon)
1727 (TNA Impact) Sanada VS Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)

8-8-2014

1728 (WWE Smackdown) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) VS Mark Henry & Big Show
1729 (WWE Smackdown) Sin Cara VS Mr. Border Patrol (Damien Sandow)
1730 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
1731 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Natalya
1732 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Rusev
1733 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Randy Orton

8-9-2014

1734 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Adam Cole
1735 (ROH TV) Adam Page VS Tammaso Ciampa
1736 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-10-2014

1737 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Zane Stevens VS Blue Tiger
1738 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA TV Championship)
1739 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Drew Haskins
1740 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Hammerjack
1741 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

8-11-2014

1742 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1743 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1744 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1745 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1746 (WWE RAW) Heath Slater VS Dolph Ziggler
1747 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Sheamus

8-13-2014

1748 (CWFH) Fidel Bravo VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship)
1749 (CWFH) Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1750 (CWFH) Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello) VS #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD)
1751 (CWFH) Worldwind Gentlemen (Remy Marcel & Jack Manley) VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1752 (CWFH) Hobo VS Ricky Mandel (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)

8-14-2014

1753 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS Homicide VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS DJ Z VS Low Ki (Elimination Scramble Match)
1754 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Gunner
1755 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Velvet Sky VS Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim (TNA Knocckouts Championship)
1756 (TNA Impact) Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley VS Eric Young & Austin Aries & Bobby Roode
1757 (TNA Impact) The Dudleys (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) (TLC Match)

8-15-2014

1758 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
1759 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Dolph Ziggler
1760 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry VS Luke Harper
1761 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1762 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Eva Marie
1763 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1764 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-16-2014

1765 (ROH TV) Tadarius Thomas VS ACH
1766 (ROH TV) Steve Corino VS Kevin Steen

8-17-2014

1767 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Lighnting Bolt Kid
1768 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Damien Wayne VS Blue Tiger
1769 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS John Hoodrich
1770 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremiah Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1771 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Hammerjack & Jeremiah Plunkett

8-18-2014

1772 (WWE RAW) The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper) VS Big Show & Mark Henry
1773 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1774 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1775 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Cesaro
1776 (WWE RAW) Rybaxel (Ryback & Curtis Axel) & Randy Orton VS Sheamus & RVD & Roman Reigns
1777 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Goldust & Stardust
1778 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Falls Count Anywhere Match)

8-20-2014

1779 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Bram VS Abyss (Stairway To Janice Match)
1780 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Low Ki VS Samoa Joe (X Division Championship)
1781 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Mr. Anderson VS Samuel Shaw (I Quit Match)
1782 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Angelina Love VS Gail Kim (Last Knockout Standing/Knockouts Championship)
1783 (TNA Hardcore Justice on Impact) Austin Aries VS Eric Young VS Gunner VS Magnus VS James Storm VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Championship #1 Contenders Six Sides Of Steel cage Match)

8-22-2014

1784 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
1785 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Sin Cara
1786 (WWE Smackdown) Randy Orton VS RVD
1787 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Paige
1788 (WWE Smackdown) Goldust & Stardust VS The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan & Luke Harper)
1789 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS The Miz

8-23-2014

1790 (ROH TV) Rocky Romero VS Tammaso Ciampa
1791 (ROH TV) RD Evans VS Moose
1792 (ROH TV) ACH VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

8-24-2014

1793 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1794 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) 2 Tuff Tony VS Hammerjack
1795 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Luke Gallows VS Paul Lee
1796 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Lightning Bolt Kid
1797 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS Lou Marconi (NWA National Heavyweight Championship)

8-25-2014

1798 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Jack Swagger
1799 (WWE RAW) RVD VS Cesaro (US Championship #1 Contenders Match)
1800 (WWE RAW) Natalya VS Paige
1801 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1802 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz
1803 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Kane & Seth Rollins (2 on 1 Handicap Match)
1804 (WWE RAW) Slater & Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1805 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Bo Dallas
1806 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Bray Wyatt
1807 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Big Show & Mark Henry VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-26-2014

1808 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Future Shock (Brandon P & Jay Freeze) & Slim J VS G Rated (Kid Kool & Sal Del Rio) & Jeremy V
1809 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Cru Jones VS Todd Sexton
1810 (NWA Wildside Wrestling Ep. 131) Rick Michaels & Suicidal Tendencies (Jason Cross & Adam Jacobs) & Bart Sawyer VS Tank & Dustin Timberlake & Scottie Wrenn & Caprice Coleman (Ultimate Survival 8 man Elimination Match)
1811 (SummerSlam 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1812 (SummerSlam 2014) Paige VS AJ Lee (Divas Championship)
1813 (SummerSlam 2014) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Flag Match)
1814 (SummerSlam 2014) Dean Ambrose VS Seth Rollins (Lumberjack Match)
1815 (SummerSlam 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Chris Jericho
1816 (SummerSlam 2014) Stephanie McMahon VS Brie Bella
1817 (SummerSlam 2014) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns
1818 (SummerSlam 2014) Brock Lesnar VS John Cena (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)

8-27-2014

1819 (CFWH) Ridiculously Bigg (El Ridiculoso & Biggie Bigg) VS The Family Stone (Leo Blaze & Othello)
1820 (CWFH) Saxton Huxley VS Tito Escondito
1821 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1822 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Hobo
1823 (CWFH) Vermin (Johhny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime & Ryan Taylor) VS Joey Ryan & Peter Avalon & Mikey O'Shea
1824 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Tommy Dreamer (New York City Streetfight)
1825 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
1826 (TNA Impact) Homicide & DJ Z & Manik VS Low Ki & Crazzy Steve & Tigre Uno
1827 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino
1828 (TNA Impact) The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries
1829 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (1st match in World Tag Team Championship series)

8-29-2014

1830 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt
1831 (WWE Smackdown) RVD VS Seth Rollins
1832 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Emma
1833 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Jack Swagger (Submission Match)
1834 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1835 (WWE Smackdown) Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Sheamus
1836 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & Roman Reigns VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

8-30-2014

1837 (ROH TV) War Machine (Hanson & Rowe) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1838 (ROH TV) The Decade (Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas) VS RD Evans & Moose
1839 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Michael Elgin (ROH World Championship)

8-31-2014

1840 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Blue Tiger VS Eve (formerly known as Abriella)
1841 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jeremiah Plunkett VS The Spiral
1842 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Jocephus Brody VS Kid Kash
1843 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali shabazz & Shawn Hoodrich VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-1-2014

1844 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro & The Miz
1845 (WWE RAW) Naomi & Layla & Summer Rae VS Rosa Mendes & Eva Marie & Cameron
1846 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Big Show VS The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1847 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Curtis Axel
1848 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Titus O'Neil
1849 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Zach Ryder
1850 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS Goldust
1851 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane & Randy Orton)

9-3-2014

1852 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1853 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Omar Asif
1854 (CWFH) The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian) VS Family Stone (Cedric the Hitman & Othello)
1855 (CWFH) Che Cabrera VS Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor VS Willie Mack (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1856 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Taryn Terrell (Knockouts Championship)
1857 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw & Gunner VS Magnus & Bram
1858 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight #1 Contender's Match)
1859 (TNA Impact) Crazzy Steve VS DJ Z VS Tigre Uno VS Manik VS Homicde VS Low Ki (X Divison #1 Contender's Match)
1860 (TNA Impact) Rockstar Spud VS Rhino
1861 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe VS Bobby Lashley

9-5-2014

1862 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
1863 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Heath Slater
1864 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS Paige
1865 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Zach Ryder
1866 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins & Kane & Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) VS John Cena & Roman Reigns & Chris Jericho & Big Show & Mark Henry

9-7-2014

1867 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)
1868 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1869 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful)

9-8-2014

1870 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) VS Caprice Coleman & Watanabe
1871 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Brian Kendrick
1872 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
1873 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Bray Wyatt (Cage Match)
1874 (WWE RAW) Natalya & Rosa VS AJ Lee & Paige
1875 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Seth Rollins
1876 (WWE RAW) Adrain Neville & Sami Zayn VS Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd
1877 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
1878 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Adam Rose
1879 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Roman Reigns (SummerSlam Rematch)

9-10-2014

1880 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS The Suttons (Stepdaddy & Ian)
1881 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Mikey O'Shea
1882 (CWFH) Eli Everfly & Omar Asif VS RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1883 (CWFH) Revolution (Sasha Darevko & Che Cabrera) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1884 (CWFH) Ricky Mandel VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship/Dumpster Match)
1885 (TNA Impact) Chris Melendez VS DJ Z
1886 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Bobby Roode & Eric Young VS Kenny King & MVP & Bobby Lashley
1887 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Robbie E & Jesse Godderz) & Velevt Sky VS The Menagnerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve & Rebel)
1888 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Rhino (New York City Streetfight)
1889 (TNA Impact) James Storm & The Great Sanada VS Austin Aries & Tajiri
1890 (TNA Impact) Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (2nd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Table Match)

9-12-2014

1891 (WWE Smackdown) Mark Henry & Big Show & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1892 (WWE Smackdown) Bo Dallas VS Justin Gabriel
1893 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae VS Paige
1894 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1895 (WWE Smackdown) Chris Jericho & Roman Reigns VS The Authority (Seth Rollins & Randy Orton)

9-13-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1896 (ROH TV) Kyle O'Reilly VS AJ Styles
1897 (ROH TV) Adam Pearce VS Tadarius Thomas
1898 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

9-14-2014

1899 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) PG-13 (Wolfie D & JC Ice) VS Varsity Club (Mike Rotundo & Scott Steiner)
1900 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Tank Abbott VS La Parka
1901 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Norman Smiley VS Fit Finlay (WCW Hardcore Championship)
1902 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Harris Brothers (Ron & Don) VS Curt Henning (2 on Handicap Match)
1903 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Meastro VS Bam Bam Bigelow
1904 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) The Filthy Animals (Kidman & Konnan) & Hacksaw Jim Duggan VS The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn & Asia)
1905 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Kevin Nash VS The Wall
1906 (WCW Thunder 12-23-1999) Chris Benoit VS Bret Hart (WCW World Heavyweight Championship)
1907 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Blue Tiger
1908 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shawn Hoodrich VS Arrick Andrews (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
1909 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Team I.O.U. (Nick Iggy & Kerry Awful) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-15-2014

1910 (WWE RAW) Chris Jericho VS Kane
1911 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1912 (WWE RAW) Paige & Nikki Bella VS Brie Bella & AJ Lee
1913 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Bray Wyatt
1914 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Sheamus VS Cesaro & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
1915 (WWE RAW) Cameron VS Naomi
1916 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow (Damien Sandow) VS Dolph Ziggler & R-Ziggler (R-Truth)
1917 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins

9-17-2014

1918 (CWFH) Ryan McQueen VS Eli Everfly
1919 (CWFH) Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph) VS Evan Thomas & Dom Delavega
1920 (CWFH) Age of Arrogance (Rick Ellis & Devin Sparks) VS Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak
1921 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Matthew Scott
1922 (CWFH) RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) VS Reno Scum (Adam Thornstowe & Luster The Legend) (CWFH Heritage Tag Team Championship)
1923 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Knockout Battle Royal
1924 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Kenny King VS Chris Melendez
1925 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Homicide VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
1926 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (3rd match in World Tag Team Championship series/Ladders Match)
1927 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bram VS Gunner
1928 (TNA No Surrender on Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Championship)

9-19-2014

1929 (WWE Smackdown) Jimmy Uso VS Stardust
1930 (WWE Smackdown) Doplh Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Cesaro
1931 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater VS Adam Rose
1932 (WWE Smackdown) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Big Show VS Bray Wyatt & The wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)
1933 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Nikki Bella
1934 (WWE Smackdown) Jack Swagger VS Bo Dallas
1935 (WWE Smackdown) Roman Reigns VS Rusev

9-20-2014

These matches are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 1

1936 (ROH TV) The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Micheal Bennett) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
1937 (ROH TV) Silas Young VS Micheal Elgin (ROH World Championship)

9-22-2014

1938 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1939 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Jack Swagger
1940 (WWE RAW) Summer Rae VS Natalya
1941 (WWE RAW) Deam Ambrose VS Kane
1942 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro
1943 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry & Rusev
1944 (WWE RAW) SlaterGator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS Adam Rose & The Bunny
1945 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS AJ Lee
1946 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS John Cena

9-24-2014

1947 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Jarrod Vargas
1948 (CWFH) Timothy Thatcher & Drew Gulak VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
1949 (CWFH) Cedric the Hitman VS Mikey O'Shea
1950 (CWFH) Ryan Taylor VS Joey Ryan (MAV-TV Championship/2 out of 3 falls match)
1951 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Low Ki
1952 (TNA Impact) Robbie E VS Tajiri
1953 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Knux
1954 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Mr. Anderson
1955 (TNA Impact) Abyss VS Samuel Shaw
1956 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS MVP VS Abyss VS Tajiri VS Mr. Anderson (New York City Gold Rush)

9-26-2014

1957 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Dean Ambrose
1958 (WWE Smackdown) Ic Championship #1 Contenders Battle Royal
1959 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1960 (WWE Smackdown) Summer Rae & Layla VS Natalya & Rosa Mendes
1961 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1962 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Big Show
1963 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mamba & Mini Abismo ***** & Taya & Silver Kain VS Dinastia & Faby Apache & Pimpinela Esuarlata & El Elegido (Relevos Atomicos De Locura)
1964 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Chessman VS Heavy Metal (Primer Retador Por El Mgacampeoanto)
1965 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Mexican Powers (Crazy Boy & Joe Lider) VS Drago & Fenix VS Angelico & Jack Evans VS Los Perros del Mal (Daga & Psicosis) VS Los Mamitos (Mr. E & Sexy B) (AAA World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
1966 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Monster Pain & Matt Morgan & Jeff Jarrett VS Los Psycho Circus (Monster Clown & Murder Clown & Psycho Clown) (AAA VS TNA y WWL)
1967 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Heavy Metal VS Texano Jr. (AAA World Heavyweight Championship)
1968 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Blue Demon Jr. VS El Mesías (AAA Latin American Championship)
1969 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) Dr. Wagner Jr. & Electroshock & La Parka & Octagon VS Canek & Masacara Ario 2000 & Universo 2000 & Villano IV
1970 (AAA Triplemania XXI 6-16-2013) El Hijo Del Perro Aguayo VS Cibernetico (2 out of 3 falls/Hair VS Hair match)

9-27-2014

matches 1978-1980 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

1971 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
1972 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Cesaro VS Sheamus (US Championship)
1973 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) The Miz VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
1974 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Mark Henry VS Rusev
1975 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) Chris Jericho VS Randy Orton
1976 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) AJ Lee VS Nikki Bella VS Paige (Divas Championship)
1977 (WWE Night of Champions 2014) John Cena VS Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight ChampionshiP)
1978 (ROH TV) Micheal Bennett VS ACH VS Silas Young VS BJ Whitmer
1979 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Rodderick Strong) VS Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens)
1980 (ROH TV) Caprice Coleman VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)

9-28-2014

1981 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Buzzedupp VS Ali Shabazz
1982 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Shane Smalls VS Krash
1983 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) The Hero Killers (Nore Havoc & Tim Renesto) VS (Weatherby Ink (Kevin & Cody) (NWA Southern Tag Team Championship)

9-29-2014

1984 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler VS The Miz (IC Championship)
1985 (WWE RAW) Layla VS Rosa Mendes
1986 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas
1987 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Eva Marie & Cameron (2 on 1 Handicap match)
1988 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil)
1989 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
1990 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Damien Mizdow
1991 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose & John Cena VS The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton)

9-30-2014

1992 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert VS Christian & Test
1993 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
1994 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Matt Hardy VS Jeff Hardy (Special referee match/Special Ref = Lita)
1995 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Jacqueline VS Trish Stratus (WWF Women's Championship)
1996 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Dudley Boyz VS Kane & Big Show (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
1997 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Rob Van Dam VS Undertaker (WWF Hardcore Championship)
1998 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Kurt Angle VS Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
1999 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS The Rock (World Championship)
2000 (WWF Vengeance 12-9-2001) Chris Jericho VS Stone Cold Steve Asutin (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2001 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Benoit VS "Mean" Mike Enos
2002 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Fit Finlay VS Van Hammer
2003 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Norman Smiley VS Chavo Guerrero Jr.
2004 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Bam Bam Bigelow VS Wrath
2005 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Lex Luger VS Konnan
2006 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Chris Jericho VS Perry Saturn (Loser must wear a dress for 90 days0
2007 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Kidman VS Juventud Guerrera VS Pyschosis VS Rey Mysterio Jr. (WCW Cruiserweight Championship)
2008 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Ric & David Flair VS Barry Windham & Curt Henning
2009 (WCW/nWo Souled Out 1-17-1999) Goldberg VS Scott Hall (Ladder/Taser match)
2010 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Rey Mysterio VS Matt Hardy (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2011 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Big Show & A-Train VS Undertaker & Nathan Jones
2012 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Trish Stratus VS Jazz & Victoria (WWE Women's Championship)
2013 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Team Angle (Charlie Hass & Shelton Benjamin) VS Chris Benoit & Ryno VS Los Guerreros (Eddie & Chavo) (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2014 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Chris Jericho VS Shawn Michaels
2015 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Booker T VS Triple H (World Heavyweight Championship)
2016 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Hulk Hogan VS Vince McMahon ("The Battle In Seattle" Street Fight)
2017 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) The Rock Vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
2018 (Wrestlemania XIX 3-30-2003) Brock Lesnar VS Kurt Angle (WWE Championship)

10-1-2014

2019 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Chris Jericho & Christian VS Booker T & Goldust (World Tag Team Championship)
2020 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Ric Flair
2021 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Dawn Marie VS Torrie Wilson
2022 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Tajiri VS Jamie Noble (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2023 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kane VS Triple H (World Heavyweight + IC unifacation Championship Match)
2024 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2025 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship)
2026 (WWE No Mercy 10-20-2002) Undertaker VS Brock Lesnar (Hell In A Cell/WWE championship)
2027 (TNA Impact) Austin Aries VS Samoa Joe (X Divison Championship)
2028 (TNA Impact) EC3 VS Eric Young
2029 (TNA Impact) Manik VS Shark Boy
2030 (TNA Impact) MVP VS Mr. Anderson
2031 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)

10-2-2014

2032 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Spike & Tazz VS Dudley Boyz (WWF=World Tag Team Championship)
2033 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) William Regal VS Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2034 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Trish Stratus VS Jazz (WWF Women's Championship/Special referee match/Special Ref = Jacqueline)
2035 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) Ric Flair VS Vince McMahon (Streetfight)
2036 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) The Rock VS Chris Jericho (Undisputed WWF Championship)
2037 (WWF Royal Rumble 1-20-2002) 2002 Royal Rumble
2038 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Big Show & Spike VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) VS (WCW) Lance Storm & The Hurricane VS (WWF) Hardy Boyz (Matt & Jeff) (WWF=World Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2039 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Perry Saturn VS (WCW) Raven
2040 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) KroniK (Brian Adams and Bryan Clark) (WCW Tag Team Championship)
2041 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS Chris Jericho (WWF) (WWF Hardcore Championship)
2042 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) Edge VS Christian (WWF IC Championship)
2043 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (ECW) Rhyno VS (WWF) Tajiri (WCW US Championship)
2044 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T & Shane McMahon (WCW Championship/2 on 1 Handicap Match)
2045 (WWF Unforgiven 9-23-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)

10-3-2014

2046 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jeff Hardy & Bubba Ray Dudley & Spike Dudley VS 3-Minute Warning (Rosey & Jamal) & Rico (Tables Match)
2047 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Jamie Noble VS Billy Kidman (WWE Cruiserweight Championship)
2048 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Victoria VS Trish Stratus (WWE Women's Championship/Harcore Match)
2049 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Brock Lesnar VS Big Show (WWE Championship)
2050 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Los Guerreros (Eddie and Chavo Guerrero) VS Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit VS Edge & Rey Mysterio (WWE Tag Team Championship/Elimination)
2051 (WWE Survivor Series 11-17-2002) Rob Van Dam VS Triple H VS Chris Jericho VS Booker T VS Kane VS Shawn Michaels (World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber Match)
2052 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler & Sheamus VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
2053 (WWE Smackdown) Paige VS Naomi
2054 (WWE Smackdown) Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2055 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Cesaro
2056 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Kane & Randy Orton) VS John Cena & Dean Ambrose

10-4-2014

matches 2065-206 are from Death Before Dishonor XII night 2

2057 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Lance Storm VS (WWF) Edge (WWF IC Championship)
2058 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) & Spike Dudley VS (ECW) Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & D-Von) & (WCW) Test
2059 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) X-Pac VS Tajiri (WCW Cruiserweight Championship VS WWF Light Heavyweight Championship)
2060 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Chris Jericho VS (ECW) Ryhno
2061 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (ECW) Rob Van Dam VS (WWF) Jeff Hardy (WWF Hardcore Championship ladder Match)
2062 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Brothers of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) VS (WCW) Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon (WWF Tag Team Championship VS WCW Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
2063 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) Kurt Angle VS (WCW) Stone Cold Steve Austin (WWF Championship)
2064 (WWF Summerslam 8-19-2001) (WWF) The Rock VS (WCW) Booker T (WCW Championship)
2065 (ROH TV) Hanson VS Adam Cole
2066 (ROH TV) Michael Elgin VS Tammaso Ciampa (ROH World Championship)

10-6-2014

2067 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2068 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Mark Henry
2069 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Summer Rae
2070 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Tyson Kidd

2071 (WWE RAW) El Torito VS Mini-Gator (Hornswoggle)
2072 (WWE RAW) Paige & Alicia Fox VS AJ Lee & Emma
2073 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Sheamus
2074 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS The Authority (Randy Orton & Kane & Seth Rollins) (3 on 1 Handicap Match)

10-8-2014

2075 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Eli Everfly
2076 (CWFH) Grappler 3 VS Matthew Scott
2077 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Footloose (Todd Chandler & Dan Joseph)
2078 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Joey Ryan
2079 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love VS Taryn Terell VS Madison Rayne (Knockouts Championship #1 contenders match)
2080 (TNA Impact) Revolution (James Storm & The Great Sanada) VS Low Ki & Tigre Uno
2081 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Bram (No DQ Match)
2082 (TNA Impact) Bobby Rude VS MVP & Kenny King (2 on 1 Handicap elimination match)
2083 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) VS The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) (Final match in World Tag Team Championship series/Full Metal Mayhem)

10-10-2014

2084 (WWE Smackdown) Adam Rose VS Kane
2085 (WWE Smackdown) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2086 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins
2087 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Dolph Ziggler
2088 (WWE Smackdown) Team Teddy (Mark Henry & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & El Torito & Jack Swagger) VS Team Johnny (Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) & Hornswoggle & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Bo Dallas & Damien Mizdow & The Miz)
2089 (WWE Smackdown) Kofi Kingston VS Seth Rollins

10-11-2014

2090 (ROH TV) RD Evans & Moose VS Bloodbound Warriors (Red Scorpion & Grey Wolf)
2091 (ROH TV) 20 Man Honor Rumble

10-12-2014

2092 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Drew Haskins VS Trent Bashem
2093 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Ali Shabazz VS Kerry Awful
2094 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Tim Renesto VS Jeremaih Plunkett (NWA TV Championship)

10-13-2014

2095 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Dean Ambrose VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2096 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee & Layla VS Paige & Alicia Fox
2097 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Randy Orton
2098 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
2099 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Big Show
2100 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS The Miz
2101 (WWE RAW) Cameron & Nikki Bella & Summer Rae VS Brie Bella & Natalya & Naomi
2102 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Dean Ambrose (No Holds Barred Contract on a Pole Match)

10-15-2014

2103 (CWFH) #THELIST (Eric Cross & Ethan HD) VS Gregory Sharpe & Thomas Namaste
2104 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Ian Sutton
2105 (CWFH) Hobo VS Biajio Crazenzo
2106 (CWFH) Evan Thomas VS Sgt. Major
2107 (CWFH) Big Duke VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
2108 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)
2109 (TNA Impact) Magnus VS Matt Hardy
2110 (TNA Impact) Angelina Love & BroMans (DJ Z & Jesse Godderz) VS The Managerie (Rebel & Kunx & Crazzy Steve)
2111 (TNA Impact) Tyrus VS Shark Boy
2112 (TNA Impact) Eric Young VS Jeff Hardy VS Austin Aries VS Bobby Roode (TNA World Heavyweight Championship #1 contenders Elimination Match)

10-17-2014

2113 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins VS Dolph Ziggler
2114 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS AJ Lee
2115 (WWE Smackdown) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The Miz & Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
2116 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Nikki Bella
2117 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Kane
2118 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Charlotte VS Bayley (NXT Women's Championship)
2119 (WWE NXT 5-8-2014) 20 Man NXT Championship #1 Contender's Battle Royal

10-18-2014

2120 (WWE NXT 7-17-2014) Sami Zayn VS Tyson Kidd

10-19-2014

2121 (WCW Main Event 4-28-1991) El Gigante & Sting & Flyin Brian VS Four Horsemen (Ric Flair & Barry Windham & Arn Anderson)
2122 (WCW Beach Blast 92) Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat VS "Ravishing" Rick Rude (30 Min Ironman Match)
2123 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Adrian Neville VS Tyson Kidd VS Tyler Breeze VS Sami Zayn (NXT Championship Fatal 4 Way)
2124 (WWE NXT 10-2-2014) Adrian Neville VS Tyson Kidd (Last Chance NXT Championship match)
2125 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Sami Zayn VS Titus O'Neil
2126 (WWE NXT 10-2-2014) Charlotte VS Bayley (NXT Women's Championship)
2127 (WWE NXT 9-18-2014) Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn VS Titus O'Neil & Tyson Kidd
2128 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Hideo Itami VS Viktor
2129 (WWE NXT 10-9-2014) Becky Lych VS Sasha Banks

10-20-2014

2130 (ROH TV) The Romantic Touch VS Hanson
2131 (WWE RAW) Sheamus & The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Damien Mizdow
2132 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2133 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Big E
2134 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Summer Rae
2135 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler
2136 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Dean Ambrose VS The Authority (Randy Orton & Seth Rollins & Kane) (2 on 3 Handicap Streetfight)

10-21-2014

2137(IPW:UK) Zack Sabre Jr. VS "Party" Marty Scrull

10-22-2014

2138 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS BroMans (DJ Z & Jessie Godderz)
2139 (TNA Impact) Low Ki & Samoa Joe VS Samuel Shaw & Gunner
2140 (TNA iMPACT) Bram VS Devon (Hardcore Match)
2141 (TNA Impact) Mr. Anderson & Chris Melendez VS Kenny King & MVP
2142 (TNA Impact) EC3 & Tyrus VS Eric Young & Rockstar Spud

10-24-2014

2143 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
2144 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS AJ Lee
2145 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Cesaro (IC Championship)
2146 (WWE Smackdown) Cameron & Nikki Bella & Summer Rae VS Natalya & Naomi & Brie Bella
2147 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Mark Henry VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & Bo Dallas

10-25-2014

2148 (ROH TV) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) VS redDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (ROH Tag Team Championship)
2149 (ROH TV) Will Ferrara VS Jay Lethal (ROH TV Championship)
2150 (ROH TV) Michael Bennett VS Jay Briscoe (ROH World Championship)

10-26-2014

2151 (WWE Hell In A Cell 2014 kickoff match) Mark Henry VS Bo Dallas

10-27-2014

2152 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Big Show & Mark Henry (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2153 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Alicia Fox
2154 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey)
2155 (WWE RAW) Bo Dallas VS Ryback
2156 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS Naomi
2157 (WWE RAW) Kane VS Dolph Ziggler
2158 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins

10-29-2014

2159 (TNA Impact) Samoa Joe & Low Ki VS MVP & Kenny King
2160 (TNA Impact) The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS Madison Rayne & Taryn Terrell
2161 (TNA Impact) EC3 & Tyrus VS The Hardys (Matt & Jeff)
2162 (TNA Impact) James Storm VS Eddie Edwards
2163 (TNA Impact) Bobby Roode VS Bobby Lashley (TNA World Heavyweight Championship/Special Referee Match=Special Ref Kurt Angle)

10-30-2014

2164 (WSX Episode 1) Matt Sydal VS Jack Evans
2165 (WSX Episode 1) WSX Royal Rumble
2166 (WSX Episode 2) Luke Hawx VS Human Tornado
2167 (WSX Episode 2) That 70's Team (Disco Machine & Joey "Magnum" Ryan) VS Team Dragon Gate (Horiguchi & Yoshino)
2167 (WSX Episode 2) 6-Pac VS Vampiro (WSX Championship)

10-31-2014

2168 (WWE Smackdown) Divas Halloween Battle Royal
2169 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Dolph Ziggler
2170 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
2171 (WWE Smackdown) Heath Slater VS Ryback
2172 (WWE Smackdown) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
2173 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS The Great Khali
2174 (WWE Smackdown) Dean Ambrose VS Ceasro (Trick or Streetfight Match)

11-2-2014

2175 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Nick Iggy VS Ali Shabazz
2176 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Arrick Andrews VS Shawn Hoodrich (NWA Southern Heavyweight Championship)
2177 (NWA SAW = NWA Inferno) Dante VS Hammerjack (Fans Bring The Weapons match)

11-3-2014

2178 (ROH TV) Mark Briscoe VS Caprice Coleman
2179 (ROH TV) Brutal Burgers (Brutal Bob & Cheeseburger) VS The Decade (Adam Page & BJ Whitmer)
2180 (ROH TV) Matt Sydal VS AJ Styles
2181 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Cesaro
2182 (WWE RAW) Jimmy Uso VS The Miz
2183 (WWE RAW) Sheamus VS Tyson Kidd
2184 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins (IC Championship)
2185 (WWE RAW) Titus O'Neil VS Ryback
2186 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Mark Henry
2187 (WWE RAW) Emma VS Nikki Bella
2188 (WWE RAW) Zack Ryder VS Rusev
2189 (WWE RAW) Fernando VS Stardust
2190 (WWE RAW) Randy Orton VS Seth Rollins

11-5-2014

2191 Josh Crow VS "Stylin" Shane Eden
2192 (SAW = Sourthern All-Star Wrestling 8-29-08) "Stylin" Shane Eden VS "Maniac" Marc Anthony
2193 (WSX Episode 3) Trailer Park Boyz ("Spider" Nate Webb & Josh "Jug" Raymond) VS The Filth & The Fury (Teddy Hart & "MDogg" Matt Cross)
2194 (WSX Episode 3) El Hombre Blanco Enmascardo VS Jack Evans
2195 (WSX Episode 3) Luke Hawx & Alkatrazz VS Los Pochos Guapos (Kaos & Aaron Aguilera) (TLC = Tables-Ladders-Cervesas Match)
2196 (TNA Impact) The Hardys (Matt & Jeff) VS Samoa Joe & Low Ki
2197 (TNA Impact) Bram & Magnus VS Devon & Tommy Dreamer (Hardcore Match)
2198 (TNA Impact) Gail Kim VS Havok (Knockouts Championship)
2199 (TNA Impact) Bobby Rude VS MVP (TNA World Heavyweight Championship)

11-7-2014

2200 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) (WWE Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match)
2201 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Ryback
2202 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Adam Rose
2203 (WWE Smackdown) Natalya VS Summer Rae
2204 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Kane (Steel Cage Match)

11-8-2014

2205 (WWE No Mercy 2007) Batista VS The Great Khali (World Heavyweight Championship/Punjabi Prision match)
2206 (ROH TV) Cedric Alexander VS Tammaso Ciampa
2207 (ROH TV) Worst Case Scenario (Elijah Evans IV & Ethan Evans) VS RD Evans & Moose
2208 (ROH TV) The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)

11-10-2014

2209 (Lucha Libre USA Masked Warriors - Season 1 Ep 1) El Oriental & El Limon & Neutronic VS PR Powers (PR Flyer & San Jaun Kid) & Mascara Purpura
2210 (Lucha Libre USA Masked Warriors - Season 1 Ep 1) Mini Park & Mascarita Dorada VS Pequeno Halloween & Chi Chi
2211 (Lucha Libre USA Masked Warriors - Season 1 Ep 1) Tinieblas Jr. VS Marco Corleone
2212 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS Jack Swagger
2213 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox VS Paige
2214 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Sheamus (US Championship)
2215 (WWE RAW) Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow
2216 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Mark Henry
2217 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Brie Bella
2218 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Tyson Kidd
2219 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Ryback

11-12-2014

2220 (TNA Impact) The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) VS Revolution (James Storm & Abyss) (TNA Tag Team Championship)
2221 (TNA Impact) Madison Rayne VS Taryn Terrell
2222 (TNA Impact) BroMans (Jessie Godderz & DJ Z) & The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) VS The Menagerie (Knux & Crazzy Steve & Rebel)
2223 (TNA Impact) Tyrus VS Eric Young
2224 (TNA Impact) Samuel Shaw VS Gunner (No DQ Match)
2225 (TNA Impact) Bobby Lashley VS Austin Aries

11-14-2014

2226 (WWE NXT 10-23-2014) Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)
2227 (WWE NXT 10-23-2014) Bayley VS Sasha Banks
2228 (WWE NXT 10-23-2014) Adrian Neville VS Titus O'Neil (NXT Championship match)
2229 (WWE NXT 11-13-2014) Alexa Bliss VS Sasha Banks
2230 (WWE NXT 11-13-2014) Finn Balor & Hideo Itami VS Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
2231 (WWE NXT 11-13-2014) Sami Zayn VS Adrian Neville (NXT Championship match)
2232 (WWE NXT 6-26-2014) Bull Dempsey VS Xavier Woods
2233 (WWE NXT 7-31-2014) Mojo Rawley & Bull Dempsey VS The Mechanics (Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder)
2234 (WWE NXT 7-31-2014) Becky Lynch VS Charlotte
2235 (WWE NXT 7-31-2014) Adam Rose VS Tyson Kidd
2236 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Baron Corbin VS CJ Parker
2237 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Mojo Rawley VS Bull Dempsey
2238 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) Enzo Amore VS Sylvestor Lefort (Hair VS Hair)
2239 (WWE NXT Takeover: Fatal 4 Way) The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) VS Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara & Kalisto) (NXT Tag Team Championship)
2240 (WWE NXT 9-25-2014) Mojo Rawley VS Bull Dempsey
2241 (WWE NXT 9-25-2014) Bayley VS Alexa Bliss
2242 (WWE NXT 9-25-2014) Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara & Kalisto) VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor) (NXT Tag Team Championship)
2243 (WWE Smackdown) Bray Wyatt VS Sin Cara
2244 (WWE Smackdown) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Adam Rose & The Bunny
2245 (WWE Smackdown) Tyson Kidd VS Cesaro VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship Elimination Match)
2246 (WWE Smackdown) Layla VS Natalya
2247 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Ryback

11-15-2014

2248 (ROH TV) Will Ferrara & Caprice Coleman & Tadarius Thomas VS The Decade (Roderick Strong & Adam Page & BJ Whitmer)
2249 (ROH TV) Jay Lethal VS ACH (ROH TV Championship)

11-17-2014

2250 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper VS Dolph Ziggler (IC Championship)
2251 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Tyson Kidd
2252 (WWE RAW) Ryback VS Cesaro
2253 (WWE RAW) Rusev VS Heath Slater
2254 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Sheamus
2255 (WWE RAW) Nikki Bella VS AJ Brie (Brie Bella)
2256 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) & The Miz & Damien Mizdow

11-19-2014

2257 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Othello
2258 (CWFH) Ian Sutton VS Evan Thomas
2259 (CWFH) Sgt. Major VS Matthew Scott
2260 (CWFH) Todd Chandler VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
2261 (CWFH) Tito Escondido VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
2262 (TNA Impact) Taryn Terrell VS Gail Kim VS Havok (TNA Knockouts Championship)
2263 (TNA Impact) Kenny King VS Chris Melendez
2264 (TNA Impact) Bram VS Tommy Dreamer (Harcore Match)
2265 (TNA Impact) DJ Z Tigre Uno VS Manik VS Low Ki (X-division Championship)

11-21-2014

2265 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Rusev
2266 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando)
2267 (WWE Smackdown) Brie Bella VS AJ Bella (AJ Lee)
2268 (WWE Smackdown) Cesaro VS Erick Rowan
2269 (WWE Smackdown) The Authority (Seth Rollins & Kane) VS Big Show & Ryback

11-24-2014

2270 (WWE RAW) Mark Henry VS Ryback
2271 (WWE RAW) Dean Ambrose VS Luke Harper (IC Championship)
2272 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2273 (WWE RAW) Fandango VS Justin Gabriel
2274 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella AJ Lee
2275 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose & The Bunny VS Tyson Kidd & Natalya
2276 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler & John Cena VS Seth Rollins & J&J Security (Joey Mercury & Jamie Noble)

11-28-2014

2277 (WWE Smackdown) 20 man US Championship Battle Royal
2278 (WWE Smackdown) Emma VS Nikki Bella
2279 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback Seth Rollins
2280 (WWE Smackdown) Slater Gator (Heath Slater & Titus O'Neil) & Titus O'Neil VS The New Day (Xavier Woods & Kofi Kingston & Big E)
2281 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Luke Harper (IC Championship)

12-1-2014

2282 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Tyson Kidd & Cesaro VS The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Adam Rose & The Bunny (Tag Team Turmoil)
2283 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Erick Rowan
2284 (WWE RAW) Damien Mizdow VS Fernando
2285 (WWE RAW) R-Truth VS Bray Wyatt
2286 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS AJ Lee & Naomi
2287 (WWE RAW) John Cena & Dolph Ziggler & Ryback VS Seth Rollins & Kane & Luke Harper

12-5-2014

2288 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Luke Harper (IC Championship)
2289 (WWE Smackdown) Tyson Kidd & Cesaro VS The New Day (Xavier Woods & Kofi Kingston)
2290 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Jey Uso
2291 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Brie Bella
2292 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Erick Rowan VS Seth Rollins & Big Show

12-8-2014

2293 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins
2294 (WWE RAW) Kofi Kingston VS Stardust
2295 (WWE RAW) Charlotte VS Natalya
2296 (WWE RAW) Erick Rowan VS Luke Harper
2297 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Ryback VS Kane & The Miz & Damien Mizdow
2298 (WWE RAW) AJ Lee VS Summer Rae
2299 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Big Show

12-10-2014

2300 (CWFH) Othello VS Omar Asif & Jarrod Vargas & Biajio Crazenzo
2301 (CWFH) Ray Rosas VS Johnny Goodtime
2302 (CWFH) Rudy VS Anderson Cruz
2303 (CWFH) Adam Pearce VS Mikey O'Shea (Steel Cage Match)
2304 (TNA Bound 4 Glory 2014) Samoa Joe VS Low Ki VS Kaz Hayashi (X-division Championship)

12-11-2014

2305 (WWE NXT 11-20-2014) Bayley VS Becky Lynch
2306 (WWE NXT 11-20-2014) The Mini Lucha Dragons (Kalistito & Sin Carito) VS The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
2307 (WWE NXT 11-20-2014) Baron Corbin VS Elias Sampson
2308 (WWE NXT 11-20-2014) Bull Dempsey VS Steve Cutler
2309 (WWE NXT 11-20-2014) Tyson Kidd VS CJ Parker
2310 (WWE NXT 11-20-2014) Enzo Amore & Colin Cassaday VS The Mechanics (Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder)
2311 (WWE NXT 11-27-2014) Tyler Breeze VS Marcus Louis
2312 (WWE NXT 11-27-2014) Carmella VS Leva "Blue Pants" Bates
2313 (WWE NXT 11-27-2014) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS Tye Dillinger & Jason Jordan
2314 (WWE NXT 11-27-2014) Finn Balor VS Tyson Kidd
2315 (WWE NXT 12-4-2014) Charlotte VS Mia Kim
2316 (WWE NXT 12-4-2014) Wesley Blake & Buddy Murphy VS The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)
2317 (WWE NXT 12-4-2014) Bull Dempsey VS Elias Sampson
2318 (WWE NXT 12-4-2014) Baron Corbin VS Steve Cutler
2319 (WWE NXT 12-4-2014) Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd VS Finn Balor & Hideo Itami

12-12-2014

2320 (WWE Smackdown) Tyson Kidd VS Cesaro
2321 (WWE Smackdown) Nikki Bella VS Alicia Fox
2322 (WWE Smackdown) Big E VS Goldust
2324 (WWE Smackdown) Titus O'Neil VS Jack Swagger
2325 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback & Dolph Ziggler & Erick Rowan VS Big Show & Kane & Luke Harper

12-13-2014

2326 (ROH TV) House of Truth (Jay Lethal & Jay Diesel) VS The Briscoes (Jay & Mark)
2327 (ROH TV) The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) VS The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian)
2328 (ROH TV) The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) VS ACH & Matt Sydal

12-14-2014

2329 (WWE TLC & Stairs 12-14-2014 Kickoff) The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)

12-15-2014

2330 (NXT Takeover R Evolution 12-11-2014) Kevin Owens VS CJ Parker
2331 (NXT Takeover R Evolution 12-11-2014) The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) VS The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (NXT Tag Team Championships)
2332 (TNA Impact 5-23-2013) Joey Ryan VS Petey Willimas VS Suicide
2333 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper & Big Show VS Erick Rowan & Dolph Ziggler
2334 (WWE RAW) The Bellas (Nikki & Brie) VS Alicia Fox & Natalya
2335 (WWE RAW) The New Day (Xavier Woods & Big E) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
2336 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS Kane
2337 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Jimmy Uso
2338 (WWE RAW) Seth Rollins VS John Cena (Steel Cage Match)

12-16-2014

2339 (WWE Smackdown) Fandango VS Roman Reigns
2340 (WWE Smackdown) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) & Erick Rowan VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow & Luke Harper
2341 (WWE Smackdown) Naomi VS Nikki Bella (Divas Championship)
2342 (WWE Smackdown) Kane VS Adam Rose
2343 (WWE Smackdown) Dolph Ziggler VS Seth Rollins

12-17-2014

2344 (CWFH) Johnny Yuma VS Drew Gulak
2345 (CWFH) Anderson Cruz VS Shaun Ricker
2346 (CWFH) Eli Everfly VS Big Duke
2347 (CWFH) Joey Ryan VS Ryan Taylor (MAV-TV Championship)
2348 (CWFH) Willie Mack VS Hobo (CWFH Heritage Heavyweight Championship)
2349 (WWE Tribute To The Troops 2014) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust)
2350 (WWE Tribute To The Troops 2014) Santa's Helpers Divas Battle Royal
2351 (WWE Tribute To The Troops 2014) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (Bootcamp Match)
2352 (WWE Tribute To The Troops 2014) Ryback & Dolph Ziggler & John Cena & Erick Rowan VS Seth Rollins & Kane & Big Show & Luke Harper

12-22-2014

2353 (WWE RAW) John Cena VS Seth Rollins
2354 (WWE RAW) Jack Swagger VS Fandango
2355 (WWE RAW) Adam Rose VS R-Truth
2356 (WWE RAW) Big Show VS Roman Reigns
2357 (WWE RAW) Brie Bella VS Natalya
2358 (WWE RAW) Gold & Stardust (Goldust & Stardust) VS Los Matadores (Diego & Fernando) & El Torito
2359 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Luke Harper (IC Championship)
2360 (WWE RAW) Alicia Fox & Emma & Naomi VS Cameron & Summer Rae & Paige (Santa's Helpers 6 Divas Tag Team Match)
2361 (WWE RAW) The Miz VS Jey Uso
2362 (WWE RAW) Bray Wyatt VS Dean Ambrose (Miracle on 34th Streetfight Match)

12-26-2014

2363 (WWE Smackdown) Ryback VS Kane
2364 (WWE Smackdown) Alicia Fox VS Naomi
2365 (WWE Smackdown) R-Truth VS Adam Rose
2366 (WWE Smackdown) Rusev VS Dean Ambrose
2367 (WWE Smackdown) The Miz VS Jimmy Uso
2368 (WWE Smackdown) Seth Rollins & Big Show VS Dolph Ziggler & Roman Reigns

12-29-2014

2353 (WWE RAW) Dolph Ziggler VS Rusev (Champion VS Champion)
2354 (WWE Raw) Natalya VS Nikki Bella
2355 (WWE RAW) The Uso's (Jimmy & Jey) VS The Miz & Damien Mizdow (WWE Tag Team Championship)
2356 (WWE RAW) Cesaro VS Bad News Barrett
2357 (WWE RAW) Luke Harper VS Jack Swagger
2358 (WWE RAW) Roman Reigns VS Seth Rollins
2359 (WWE RAW) The Miz & Damien Mizdow VS The Ascension (Konnor VS Viktor)


Final count 2359!


----------

